# ...katie...????????????????????



## ilove3baby

Maybe Im missing your threads....where are you??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gigglebox

And I am missing her humor :( Maybe it's all the "site maintenance" around here, she can't post...?


----------



## Menelly

I'm missing her too... Katie come back! Don't make me drive up there and find you!


----------



## ..katie..

Aww <3

BnB was down, and I had a minimeltdown over it.
Actually, I just went into town, started a huge fight with FOB, ate chinese food for the first time in FOREVER, self-diagnosed a kidney infection and am arguing with the drs about if I need to pee in a cup, and watched a lot of Ellen. And now BnB is back up and I can post again!

How is everyone doing? Menelly is having a baby TOMORROW (!!!), did I miss anyone elses "this is it" thread? Everyone still good?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I had the same problem I couldn't get on.


----------



## ilove3baby

Yay!!! LOL I was paranoid about where you went!! Hahaha Ellen???????


----------



## ..katie..

Ellen DeGeneres! My favorite lady in the world lol. She had Jessica Simpson on her show today...she's even so much bigger than I am. kind of hurt my feelings lol. I wish I couldn't see my toes (weird wish but still.)


----------



## ilove3baby

Hahah yea I know who Ellen is....I use to watch but havent latley....I like when she dances!!! Hahaa


----------



## ..katie..

I didnt watch tv (with the exception of greys anatomy lol) from about two years before I graduated (so 07 lol) to when I moved this last time...so four years...and then I turned on Ellen, and thats all I do now. I'm a tv junkie.


----------



## ilove3baby

Say whhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??? I couldnt live without TV lol even if nothing goods on I have to watch.....lol maybe thats why Im such a fatass??????


----------



## ..katie..

its not like I was doing anything particularly constructive with my spare time...either reading or partying lol

God those days seem so far away. The nursing home plus school, plus a decent relationship, plus two puppies, plus partying...
Now I work two days a week, have two adult dogs, and watch Ellen. And i'm more tired now than I was then lmao


----------



## gigglebox

YES! Once on mat leave i'll be able to watch Ellen! OMG I totally forgot about that show! That used to be my go-to when I was home sick from school; I haven't seen it in YEARS.

Katie I totally feel you on, well, feeling old lol! I'm not far up there at all (25) but totally feel like partying is long out of my system, you know? We're totally transitioning into befriending other couples with kids :dohh: It's hard to keep up with our other young whipper-snapper friends :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

No, man, i'm 20 and I'll get texts from friends after they leave the bar and it's like "really? you were awake when I was this morning. how did you stay up this long? And active? AAAH"

Also, I've started feeling like lecture them about the importance of getting sleep, and eating right and not drinking so much and blah blab blah.
Very "get off my lawn"y.


----------



## littlemamana

..katie.. said:


> Aww <3
> 
> BnB was down, and I had a minimeltdown over it.
> Actually, I just went into town, started a huge fight with FOB, ate chinese food for the first time in FOREVER, self-diagnosed a kidney infection and am arguing with the drs about if I need to pee in a cup, and watched a lot of Ellen. And now BnB is back up and I can post again!
> 
> How is everyone doing? Menelly is having a baby TOMORROW (!!!), did I miss anyone elses "this is it" thread? Everyone still good?

A lot of Ellen is the best kind of Ellen! Sorry to hear about FOB and kidney infection... but Chinese food and Ellen certainly helps when things aren't going the best! In other news.. I kind of DID have a crisis moment when BnB was down. I was like, "What am I going to do with myself???" :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> No, man, i'm 20 and I'll get texts from friends after they leave the bar and it's like "really? you were awake when I was this morning. how did you stay up this long? And active? AAAH"
> 
> Also, I've started feeling like lecture them about the importance of getting sleep, and eating right and not drinking so much and blah blab blah.
> Very "get off my lawn"y.

Lol, right?! Well I guess you really are transforming into a mom then lol. and unless they become in a committed relationship, the probably won't stop. It's funny 'cause all our friends who have significant others (like, SERIOUS relationships) or kids have really calmed the fuck down; The rest still party like it's 1999 on a work night.

littlemamana--I TOTALLY feel you lol; I spend about 80% of my time on this damn site :haha: followed by about 15% on Pinterest, then the rest on e-mail and facebook.


----------



## ..katie..

I've managed to stay off on pintrest. I'm afraid to start a new internet addiction when I will have to stay off it and, like, do stuff (ie take care of a child lmao) very shortly. plus my computer runs far too slow and turning my laptop on is too much of a pain in the ass.

I got so desperate for bnb that I tried to use the fb page as a replacement. didn't help =(


----------



## littlemamana

AHHH! Pinterest is amazing!! Katie, you should totally join. *evil*


----------



## littlemamana

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> No, man, i'm 20 and I'll get texts from friends after they leave the bar and it's like "really? you were awake when I was this morning. how did you stay up this long? And active? AAAH"
> 
> Also, I've started feeling like lecture them about the importance of getting sleep, and eating right and not drinking so much and blah blab blah.
> Very "get off my lawn"y.
> 
> Lol, right?! Well I guess you really are transforming into a mom then lol. and unless they become in a committed relationship, the probably won't stop. It's funny 'cause all our friends who have significant others (like, SERIOUS relationships) or kids have really calmed the fuck down; The rest still party like it's 1999 on a work night.
> 
> littlemamana--I TOTALLY feel you lol; I spend about 80% of my time on this damn site :haha: followed by about 15% on Pinterest, then the rest on e-mail and facebook.Click to expand...

What's your pinterest account? I'll follow you!!


----------



## ..katie..

you can follow people on pintrest? my lordy.

I'm avoiding spotify too. I figure BnB, youtube, and facebook are enough for me. Im hoping that maybe a baby will break my internet problem? or it'll make it worse...want to put pics up and make everyone "like" them.

MENELLY HAD HER BABY!!! So, if you get on here at some point today/tomorrow/next month and see this, congrats!


----------



## ..katie..

Went into babyclub again today just to sniff out the territory.

God, some ladies are complete witches.

I wonder if second trimester peeks in here and thinks "oh my god, i'm going to have to give up BnB for my own sanity", and first to second, and tww to first, etc.

eep.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh, I actually don't have an account on there lol; I just sift through the photos on the first page and if there's anything I like I just follow the link and save it as a "favorite" on my computer.

Well hopefully we'll all make it over to baby club at the same time and just raid the place! OH THE DISCUSSIONS ABOUT CATS WE'LL HAVE!


----------



## ..katie..

lol oh boy. and the majority of us involved in the cat threads all agree...
...it doesnt freaking matter how you take care of your kid as long as you take care of your kid...

and so that's going to cause some serious hate and discontent.

My god I have to pee. I dont know why i'm typing that instead of actually getting up to, but whatever.


----------



## gigglebox

do you ever find that peeing is such a chore? :haha: god that's pathetic...but I will continue. I have laid on the couch and decided the discomfort of being there having to piss is far better than the alternative--i.e. actually getting up and moving--and will try to just tolerate it until some external force drives itself upon me to move. usually it's the dog jumping on my couch, and it will jostle me and I'm finally like, OK, fine, I'll go piss. sheesh.


----------



## ..katie..

no, i always find peeing a chore. Always have. Its like "sigh, really, i have to take time out of my busy day to do a simple biological process?"

I've always been kind of mad that our bodies havent figured out a seperate waste system


----------



## gigglebox

right?! we can put men in space by I have to walk 10 feet to the bathroom?! :nope:


----------



## ..katie..

Aaannnndddd pull down your pants, and sit down, and wait for it to come, then wait for it to finish, then do the cleaning bit, then pull your pants back up, then flush the toilet, then wash your hands, then walk the ten feet back to where you were very busily watching tv.

its ridiculous.


----------



## gigglebox

absolutely. it's about the only time i ever envy the penis. I mean, that's easy! feed that sucker through a hole in your jeans, evacuate it's contents, shake, and you're done! 

and you know what else? i think we should all get handicapped stickers for a cars from about 35 weeks until birth. is that too much to ask for?!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> absolutely. it's about the only time i ever envy the penis. I mean, that's easy! feed that sucker through a hole in your jeans, evacuate it's contents, shake, and you're done!
> 
> and you know what else? i think we should all get handicapped stickers for a cars from about 35 weeks until birth. is that too much to ask for?!

At the closest walmart to me, they have preggo parking spots =D It makes me happy.

i am always jealous of the penis. Everything is so much easier with it. Sexy time, solo sexy time, peeing, examining yourself, you can hit people with it, find water with it, etc.

All we have are babybuilding devices. Which is cool, but still.


----------



## gigglebox

yeah, definitely got the short end of the stick. my hubs likes to point this out a lot, and, as a matter of fact, was just telling me yesterday that all we got was "periods and babies". then i reminded him we have boobs, and those are pretty cool. I mean, I know men can grow big boobs but the coolness to largeness ratio only goes down with size for men. Although my guess is for women it's like a bell curve and you hit a certain point wthere the largeness is not so much cool as it is sloppy...


----------



## ..katie..

I went from a nice B to squeezing into a D. Soon i will have DDs. I think I'm one of those women who will always think they're small? I mean, i know they're nice. But they seem really small to me. Especially with the boob::belly ratio going on. 
Maybe i'll give birth and my belly will wilt and my tits will look HUUUUGE to me. Or maybe not.


i'd rather have balls than boobs. They're all cold and you can roll them and scratch them and turn them into brains and all sorts of stuff. With boobs, you can squeeze them. woooooo



Thats another thing. Guys can scratch. their genitalia. IN PUBLIC. if we scratch our ARMS though, its gross. wtf.


----------



## ashiozz

I think they just look small because of the tummeh, mine are normally a D and right now an E .. and they look like they're TINY above my tummeh. 


I feels huge anyway :( but I miss my boobs looking not so dwarfed


----------



## gigglebox

maybe i'm just gross then 'cause I totally boob scratch in public :haha: but i guess i *do* try to be discreet...

you're crazy, balls are gross. unless they're cold and shriveled up, then they're kinda cute. but i feel having those dangly bits between your thighs at all times must be annoying right? which is why they constantly adjust? but again they don't have to harness them against their body in material that digs into your skin and holds in sweat so...hmm

and i am SO FUCKING JEALOUS of your tit growth!!! i've gone from a C to a...drum roll please...fuller C. woo fucking hoo. I still fit in all my old bras except now the band is tighter :dohh: it makes me have tangible rage. and i bet anything your tits will look enormous after you give birth; at least I assume from what happened to my coworker who had about the same size increase. i couldn't tell when she was pregnant but when she came back to work I was all O_O

i made a picture!
 



Attached Files:







boobs2.JPG
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I think they just look small because of the tummeh, mine are normally a D and right now an E .. and they look like they're TINY above my tummeh.
> 
> 
> I feels huge anyway :( but I miss my boobs looking not so dwarfed

We'll have to start a thread in babyclub about whether our huge boobs are still tiny to us.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> maybe i'm just gross then 'cause I totally boob scratch in public :haha: but i guess i *do* try to be discreet...
> 
> you're crazy, balls are gross. unless they're cold and shriveled up, then they're kinda cute. but i feel having those dangly bits between your thighs at all times must be annoying right? which is why they constantly adjust? but again they don't have to harness them against their body in material that digs into your skin and holds in sweat so...hmm
> 
> and i am SO FUCKING JEALOUS of your tit growth!!! i've gone from a C to a...drum roll please...fuller C. woo fucking hoo. I still fit in all my old bras except now the band is tighter :dohh: it makes me have tangible rage. and i bet anything your tits will look enormous after you give birth; at least I assume from what happened to my coworker who had about the same size increase. i couldn't tell when she was pregnant but when she came back to work I was all O_O
> 
> i made a picture!


Well high and tight is cute, but loose and dangly is so fun to play with! I'm afraid if I had testicles, i'd be playing with them all the time. And other women say "no, you'd have had them since birth, they wouldnt be that awesome to you" but every pair of testicles i've seen has been attatched to a male who still likes to play with them (not even sexually!)

A fuller C, huh? A C is like optimum size for boobage. Its all big and soft and hot but doesnt overwhelm people and make them run away.
(i love the graph.)


I'm kind of a small person...I look like a miniature linebacker? So other than my shoulders, i'm really small boned and i'm short and i'm kind of chunky (in real life, not preggo life) but not fat, and so I sort of have a really warped view on myself. A D rack on a 5'0 girl is pretty big, especially on my rib cage (a male hand pretty much engulfs one whole side, front and back, of my rib cage.) but they still feel TINY. And i used to bitch about how giganticly fat my legs were, but it turns out that theyre pretty chicken-y.
idk, it sort of feels like i've got all this excess crammed into this body and so i'm never sure whether i'm getting an accurate view of myself lol. like if you shoved a bull moose into a pygmy deers body?

regardless, my boobs are tiny.


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao, I used to find mine to be way too big before I got this tummeh, I wanted reduction for the longest time, if they go back to being way too big, I'll go down that avenue.. Im only 5'4 for crying out loud and I look top heavy :(


----------



## gigglebox

oh ladies, i'm sure we're not half the freak shows we think we are in our "normal" bodies...

if nothing else pregnancy has really made me feel way better about my pre-pregnancy body. which naturally means it's going to look like shit after the baby is born and never go back to what i had :dohh:

i agree, no matter of time could get rid of the joys of jiggling your (universal "your") bouncy bits! hubs does still play with his -- especially the ol' naked knee bend, hands in air, and pelvic thrusts that make them sway to and fro. And me? I give my gals the ol' squeeze time and time again. 

btw i figured that we must both have some vulgar sense of humor due to our lifestyle--i.e. my husband is a mechanic; you have to never be easily offended to live with people like these! what do you do in your shop?

...ever see "waiting"? the bat wing....:nope:


----------



## ..katie..

I started working at a truck stop when I was 13 years old. Hitting puberty among truck drivers means that I now do not get offended at anything unless its derogatory towards someone else. In the garage I work in now, the guys are very, very respectful towards me. Its just a rainbow of swearing though.

Have you ever heard of The Brain?? Thats what FOB used to do all the time with his junk lol


Pregnancy has made me pretty okay with my body. my pregnant one, at least. I'm not so neurotic. I hope it sticks postpartum.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Lmao, I used to find mine to be way too big before I got this tummeh, I wanted reduction for the longest time, if they go back to being way too big, I'll go down that avenue.. Im only 5'4 for crying out loud and I look top heavy :(


Do you sometimes topple over?


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, yes, the brain...the bat wing...the chewed up gum...all very colorful junk manipulations.

again, they're gross to me until they get cold...then i kind of gently scratch under hub's boys and, in a cooing voice, say "awwwwwwwwwwwwww, they're cold!" 

then he quickly covers them and spoils all my fun


----------



## gigglebox

is the truck thing like a family business?


----------



## ..katie..

Well, no, not exactly.
When I started with the company at 13, my father was one of the managers there, so we twisted the child labor laws because technically, I was working with family.
Since then, he's left the company.
But then it just turned into a really good job in which I made a lot of money. And every time i've left, i've left on good terms. they know I'm a reliable and good employee, so i get rehired. They generally let me pick what I want to do (it's also a hotel chain and a restaurant lol) and what hours, and basically my pay rate. Its a good place to go if while i'm in transit with where i'm living lol.


----------



## ..katie..

What is the chewed up gum?? I must know!!


----------



## gigglebox

my hubs has kindly offered to send a photo. he says, "it's not that vulgar. I send photos of it to friends!...it's a great way to piss them off"

basically it's when they are warm and you can just grab the skin around the nut and bunch it up. Hubs also points out that "it's more like chewed gum with hair stuck in it."


----------



## gigglebox

btw i am jealous of your working atmosphere. i work in an office with, like, a 10 to 1 woman to man ratio. they are moody bitches! i'm not even half as bad pregnant. the gossip and cattiness is insane. there is a desk with 2 guys who sit next to each other that we have named "the man cave" (like a shared cubicle). i was training one of the guys to cover some of my stuff while i'm on leave...sometimes i sit there longer than i should just to be able to have some normalcy in my conversation. fortunately i actually enjoy the company of the woman i sit next to regularly...but that's about it.


----------



## gigglebox

also a thought -- if i had testicles for a day i would want to punch them. just for the experience. though i must note that i am morally opposed to punching men in the junk because they say it hurts, and i believe them...because men are always bragging about pain tolerance but not a one of them has ever claimed this act doesn't hurt, so...yeah. must actually truly suck.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I used to find mine to be way too big before I got this tummeh, I wanted reduction for the longest time, if they go back to being way too big, I'll go down that avenue.. Im only 5'4 for crying out loud and I look top heavy :(
> 
> 
> Do you sometimes topple over?Click to expand...

LOL!!! I look like I could, but no, it has never actually happened..

However, Try finding bras in a 34 D... It is NOT easy, nor is a 36 E ...


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> also a thought -- if i had testicles for a day i would want to punch them. just for the experience. though i must note that i am morally opposed to punching men in the junk because they say it hurts, and i believe them...because men are always bragging about pain tolerance but not a one of them has ever claimed this act doesn't hurt, so...yeah. must actually truly suck.

Im sure it DOES hurt, have you ever hurt yourself on a bike seat? I imagine it's similar :( Maybe worse... 


It would be interesting to feel though


----------



## ..katie..

prepregnancy i was a 28b...i'm actually fairly stupid when it comes to things like that, so I didnt realize that a 28 was a circumference thing. Now i'm a 32D, and wondering how my ribcage grew???

Thank you for not letting your hubs send the picture lol. I wouldnt have been offended but i may have been a titch freaked out =D


I'm sure it would hurt, but i'm so sick of guys saying getting kicked in the balls is the most painful thing ever. Its like really? When we get hurt there, its straight BONE. Ow. And our clits have as many nerve endings as a penis, but all bunched up together. Clearly we are the ones with more pain potential =P


----------



## ashiozz

Next time a guy tells you its the most painful pain ever, tell him to try birthing a child ;) there ya go. lmao.. Men are pain wusses anyways usually.


----------



## ..katie..

oooh noooo, i have the sniffles...im just going to lay here and die......
....could you get me water?? pet my head? hand me the remote? call my mommy for me??


WUSSES!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> oooh noooo, i have the sniffles...im just going to lay here and die......
> ....could you get me water?? pet my head? hand me the remote? call my mommy for me??
> 
> 
> WUSSES!

THIS! YES! Their mommies must really coddle them when they're young because my husband is EXACTLY like this, even with me being pregnant.. makes me fume, but if I am sick, I still have to do everything for myself.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly, I can actually SEE you on this thread. Say hi! (and HI! how you holding?)

God yes. FOB is one of those. If he got a fever, oh my lord, end of the world he was going to die blahhhh. but he was one of those "just lay here and cuddle me" types so if he was ill, i'd have to pry myself out from under him to go eat or work or clean or get him meds or something. Not an easy task, as he's a foot taller than me and has a hundred pounds on me.



Who wants to know far too much information about my bathroom habits??


----------



## Menelly

LOL!! I would have responded, but someone started screaming for foods, and I wandered off with the thread open. :)

How are you guys doing? We got home today, they decided NOT to make me wait for a therapeutic blood level, I just have to keep doing the injections until it is therapeutic. I can live with that. :)

Downside is Kesslie has decided she's not willing to sleep anywhere but on me so far. I can see this getting old fast. 

And I think I can spend my whole life not thinking about different "looks" men can make with their balls.  That's a whole new level of disturbing!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> LOL!! I would have responded, but someone started screaming for foods, and I wandered off with the thread open. :)
> 
> How are you guys doing? We got home today, they decided NOT to make me wait for a therapeutic blood level, I just have to keep doing the injections until it is therapeutic. I can live with that. :)
> 
> Downside is Kesslie has decided she's not willing to sleep anywhere but on me so far. I can see this getting old fast.
> 
> And I think I can spend my whole life not thinking about different "looks" men can make with their balls.  That's a whole new level of disturbing!

Sorry, i'm sort of needy and clingy and a bit creepy =D

What is a therapeutic blood level??

I'm generally against babywearing (oh no! an opinion!) for myself, but maybe a sling would be a good idea for a while? I almost hope she continues this til I pop and then we can discuss it. See, needy.
You healing ok?

I used to make weird faces with my kneecap fat.


----------



## Menelly

LOL... I'm on blood thinners due to a history of clots. They WERE going to make me wait until my blood thinners were therapeutic to leave, but I talked them out of it. It was likely to be a few days, and I was not interested in being there that long!

I have a sling and a moby wrap, I'm just afraid of them on my incision right now. Will probably start using them in a week or two.

And I'm OK with your needy and creepy. :D


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> Who wants to know far too much information about my bathroom habits??

um, ME.

------------

fortunately hubs doesn't bitch too much when ill...or he'll bitch but still push himself to work and such. not much of a whiney momma's boy but i think that's cause he was mostly raised by his dad *phew*!
------------
what is it with the baby wearing thing? i guess i'm just confused as to why it raises so much controversy? then again i guess i feel that way about most things baby related...i'm like, oh, you want to go plant a tree on top of your placenta in your yard and pray to it after using it to make art by splattering it onto a canvas after being dipped in paint? cool. mine's going in the garbage, hopefully before i even have to look at it...

oh shit, this is going the way of the cats...better change the subject...


HOW DO YOU MAKE A FACE WITH YOUR KNEE?


----------



## Menelly

You know, I don't understand the controversy either. Why on earth does it concern me if someone wants to carry their baby or use a stroller? Not my baby. As long as they're not leaving them in the car, I really don't care.

But we did use the moby today to go to the hospital to get her biliruben checked again. Turns out it doesn't really bug my c-sec scar, and she loved it. :)


----------



## ..katie..

YAY, tmi time.

So, since getting all large and really pregnant, I have found that I gross myself out a whole lot more. i think i smell, I am greasy, its icky, blahblahblah. But i've also got some round ligament pain that makes it hard for me to bend back to, uh, wipe. I mean, I do it still, but it hurts like a bitch and its rather ineffective and I have to do it a lot. Plus, I cant see to shave down there and being hairy makes me feel gross.
So I pooed the other day, because I'm always pooing (i havent been cursed with constipation, rather the opposite) and realized I have baby wipes hanging around. everywhere. And i have adult wipes from my home health days!
So now i'm using wipes along with regular toilet paper.
IM A GENIUS!! A very clean genius! Not particularly eco-friendly, but more eco-friendly than showering 458871 times a day.

eh hem.

You make a face with your knee by straighting out your leg when your sitting and pinching the excess skin/fat on both sides of the cap with your fingers. creates big old lips, and then since you pulled the skin away, you can see the two dents on the bottom of your cap that I use as eyes.
I've spent too much time alone, I think.


Gah, yeah, I dont get the controversy. I am of the opinion that as long as your baby is taken care of, it doesn't freaking matter to me how the baby is taken care of. For real.
As for placentas, i view them the same way I view most medical waste. Get rid of it in a biohazard bag. But i'm not against it if someone wants to eat theirs. Hell, im not even against it if someone wants to eat mine. I just dont want to see it, i've birthed too many cows.


YAY! I'm glad she liked it and that it doesnt hurt you. You going to wear it and her around your house? Also, how are your levels?
ALLLSSSSOOO, who is your peds dr?


----------



## gigglebox

when i can straighten out my leg and reach the knee again, I am totally trying that! may have to make it talk too...'cause, well, it just seems like the natural next step.

the wipes are freaking awesome. granted i haven't used baby wipes, but hubs has picked up just normal flushable wipes (for all ages! woo!) in the T.P. isle before and they are SWEET. i also hear they are great for hemorrhoids pain...but mine don't really hurt so i wouldn't know if they are soothing or not. which begs the question -- do you guys have the lovely hemmies? i am hoping beyond hope they just go away after birth. mine are almost certainly induced by this heavy child in there. actually, menelly, did you have any before birth?

Also, Menelly--i saw the proud aspie signature, do you have aspergers or does a family member? I am almost 100% sure my dad has it and that my oldest brother has a mild form of it (he exhibits the physical symptoms of it)...


----------



## jules7521

not to butt in by you ladies had me giggling for the last few pages lol the women of bnb rocksers my socksers lol * stalks back to her corner* lol


----------



## ..katie..

Well, thank you, jules! You can butt in any time and join. Seriously. We're not mean most of the time. Plus, the more people I can share my too much info with, the better =D I want the world to know about my gross.


Speaking of which, nope. I have no hemorrhoids. Well, none that i've noticed? Thank god.
I do, however, have two ingrown hairs. One in a really awkward spot that I'm not going to describe, and one hanging out right where my scrub pants hit. Its painful. Not as painful as buttsores, i'm sure, but still bad lol


----------



## gigglebox

hmm, i can imagine butt sores might be QUITE painful. In fact, I think next time I have an inane complaint about having a pain, I might say, "well, at least it's not a butt sore!" because honestly, that has got to suck (i'm assuming you mean the sores where you've been in bed too long? wait, that's just a bed sore...or is it...? great, now i'm going to have* to ask you to define a butt sore. and while i'm talking in parenthesis, can't you just pluck the ingrown hairs and be done with it?)...and i would have never even know of the existence of the hemorrhoids had I not gone to wash back there one day and I was all, "wtf?" and the hemmies were all, "HI!" And I was like, "well, i guess if you're just gonna make an appearance and not cause any real problems, you can stay...for now."

People keep saying how their babies need to decided to leave their uteri**...and I was thinking the same thing...but then I thought, well really the cervix is the guard of the gate, so shouldn't we all be talking kindly to our cervixes (cervixi? cervi? hmm...) and asking it to do it's damn job and open up?


*i originally spelled this as "half". just thought you should know.

**my spell check did NOT disapprove of "uteri", but doesn't like "uteruses", so I feel uteri must be correct.


----------



## ilove3baby

What do hemmoroids feel like???????????????????? I know DUMBASS ME .... Lol.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> YAY, tmi time.
> 
> So, since getting all large and really pregnant, I have found that I gross myself out a whole lot more. i think i smell, I am greasy, its icky, blahblahblah. But i've also got some round ligament pain that makes it hard for me to bend back to, uh, wipe. I mean, I do it still, but it hurts like a bitch and its rather ineffective and I have to do it a lot. Plus, I cant see to shave down there and being hairy makes me feel gross.
> So I pooed the other day, because I'm always pooing (i havent been cursed with constipation, rather the opposite) and realized I have baby wipes hanging around. everywhere. And i have adult wipes from my home health days!
> So now i'm using wipes along with regular toilet paper.
> IM A GENIUS!! A very clean genius! Not particularly eco-friendly, but more eco-friendly than showering 458871 times a day.
> 
> eh hem.
> 
> You make a face with your knee by straighting out your leg when your sitting and pinching the excess skin/fat on both sides of the cap with your fingers. creates big old lips, and then since you pulled the skin away, you can see the two dents on the bottom of your cap that I use as eyes.
> I've spent too much time alone, I think.
> 
> 
> Gah, yeah, I dont get the controversy. I am of the opinion that as long as your baby is taken care of, it doesn't freaking matter to me how the baby is taken care of. For real.
> As for placentas, i view them the same way I view most medical waste. Get rid of it in a biohazard bag. But i'm not against it if someone wants to eat theirs. Hell, im not even against it if someone wants to eat mine. I just dont want to see it, i've birthed too many cows.
> 
> 
> YAY! I'm glad she liked it and that it doesnt hurt you. You going to wear it and her around your house? Also, how are your levels?
> ALLLSSSSOOO, who is your peds dr?

LOL, my husband does the baby wipe thing. He's always got an upset tummy and too much toilet paper gives him a rash. (While we're on the TMI thing!)

And totally with you on the placenta. They're pretty gross. I had a "friend" post her placenta pic on Facebook. I wanted to vomit. :dohh:

I'd love to wear it and her around my house, but I haven't figured out how to nurse in the damn thing yet, and she's been attached to my boobs 24/7 today. I'm absolutely not exaggerating when I say she nursed 7 hours STRAIGHT. I'd hand her off to my hubby so I could pee, and she'd be screaming in hunger when I was done peeing. Good thing I already knew about cluster feedings or I'd have been a lot more stressed out.

Won't know my numbers till tomorrow. I have an appointment at the blood thinner clinic tomorrow. Yay?

And her peds is Karen Jackson down by Alta View hospital.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Also, Menelly--i saw the proud aspie signature, do you have aspergers or does a family member? I am almost 100% sure my dad has it and that my oldest brother has a mild form of it (he exhibits the physical symptoms of it)...

I have Aspergers. My son is autistic, and my dad is autistic. My dad was actually diagnosed in 1959! (Yeah, so for all those people who want to know where the autistics were generations ago, they were there! I promise.)

I am pretty mild, you'd have to know the spectrum to notice it, or have me tell you and then you go "oh, that makes SO MUCH SENSE!" But yeah... generations of autistics in my family. :)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> hmm, i can imagine butt sores might be QUITE painful. In fact, I think next time I have an inane complaint about having a pain, I might say, "well, at least it's not a butt sore!" because honestly, that has got to suck (i'm assuming you mean the sores where you've been in bed too long? wait, that's just a bed sore...or is it...? great, now i'm going to have* to ask you to define a butt sore. and while i'm talking in parenthesis, can't you just pluck the ingrown hairs and be done with it?)...and i would have never even know of the existence of the hemorrhoids had I not gone to wash back there one day and I was all, "wtf?" and the hemmies were all, "HI!" And I was like, "well, i guess if you're just gonna make an appearance and not cause any real problems, you can stay...for now."
> 
> People keep saying how their babies need to decided to leave their uteri**...and I was thinking the same thing...but then I thought, well really the cervix is the guard of the gate, so shouldn't we all be talking kindly to our cervixes (cervixi? cervi? hmm...) and asking it to do it's damn job and open up?
> 
> 
> *i originally spelled this as "half". just thought you should know.
> 
> **my spell check did NOT disapprove of "uteri", but doesn't like "uteruses", so I feel uteri must be correct.


Most importantly, i'd like to say that I say "feti," "uteri," "peni," and "ambuli."
jussayin.

I meant butt sores as in hemmies lol. but on that note, I had a patient once that had a bed sore on his ass the size of my fist. MY FIST. It was terrible.

I'd totally pluck my ingrown hairs if i could see them!! I've tried balancing a mirror between my thighs, and that doesnt work, and its too dark in front of my full length and I havent seen my vagina in what feels like decades. Plus, i'm sure with the one, I'd have to dig at it with a pin too and im just not mentally prepared for that yet lol


Have you felt a feeling sort of like a paperclip all digging up inside your hoohoo? I've been told thats my cervix doing its thang. i dont like it.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> LOL, my husband does the baby wipe thing. He's always got an upset tummy and too much toilet paper gives him a rash. (While we're on the TMI thing!)
> 
> *And totally with you on the placenta. They're pretty gross. I had a "friend" post her placenta pic on Facebook. I wanted to vomit.
> 
> I'd love to wear it and her around my house, but I haven't figured out how to nurse in the damn thing yet*, and she's been attached to my boobs 24/7 today. I'm absolutely not exaggerating when I say she nursed 7 hours STRAIGHT. I'd hand her off to my hubby so I could pee, and she'd be screaming in hunger when I was done peeing. Good thing I already knew about cluster feedings or I'd have been a lot more stressed out.
> 
> Won't know my numbers till tomorrow. I have an appointment at the blood thinner clinic tomorrow. Yay?
> 
> And her peds is Karen Jackson down by Alta View hospital.

In my brain, the bolded parts were all together. I was very "WTF"y for a second.

she nursed 7 hours straight? Like, sucking and swallowing and all? Or just holding you in her mouth?
what is a cluster feeding? now i feel dumb.

Where is Alta View? Its unreasonable for me to get a peds in UT while shes really young, but I was switched to one in provo when I was about a year and my parents were thrilled with the care. Its hard to find quality here when we dont have much options.

Good luck with the blood suckers!


----------



## ..katie..

Oh. Also, I would like to state that I am a grumpy bitch tonight.

GRRRRROWL


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> LOL, my husband does the baby wipe thing. He's always got an upset tummy and too much toilet paper gives him a rash. (While we're on the TMI thing!)
> 
> *And totally with you on the placenta. They're pretty gross. I had a "friend" post her placenta pic on Facebook. I wanted to vomit.
> 
> I'd love to wear it and her around my house, but I haven't figured out how to nurse in the damn thing yet*, and she's been attached to my boobs 24/7 today. I'm absolutely not exaggerating when I say she nursed 7 hours STRAIGHT. I'd hand her off to my hubby so I could pee, and she'd be screaming in hunger when I was done peeing. Good thing I already knew about cluster feedings or I'd have been a lot more stressed out.
> 
> Won't know my numbers till tomorrow. I have an appointment at the blood thinner clinic tomorrow. Yay?
> 
> And her peds is Karen Jackson down by Alta View hospital.
> 
> In my brain, the bolded parts were all together. I was very "WTF"y for a second.
> 
> she nursed 7 hours straight? Like, sucking and swallowing and all? Or just holding you in her mouth?
> what is a cluster feeding? now i feel dumb.
> 
> Where is Alta View? Its unreasonable for me to get a peds in UT while shes really young, but I was switched to one in provo when I was about a year and my parents were thrilled with the care. Its hard to find quality here when we dont have much options.
> 
> Good luck with the blood suckers!Click to expand...

LOL, that would be weird crammed together! :) Cluster feeding is the feeding constantly to up your milk supply that most babies do before growth spurts and stuff. And for the 7 hours, I got a 45 min break while she napped. Otherwise she was attached and sucking. I hadn't had any nipple pain till today, but now they hurt. :( Fortunately, she's napping in her daddy's lap right now, so I'm having a break. LOL

Alta View is in Sandy, at about 94th and 13th E. A friend of mine lives much closer to downtown and has a peds she adores, I can ask for the name if you'd like? Downtown is much closer to you. :)


----------



## ..katie..

lol, if you would, that'd be great. And downtown or uptown being close to me won't matter...I end up getting lost NO MATTER WHAT and either going to the Grinders on State to get my crap in a pile (aka eat.) or go to little america grand and figure it out from there. Or the capital building lol...last time I had to go to the U, I somehow managed to end up at the capitol with the directions I had written down. Seriously, with no dirt roads, I dont know how you people do it =)

What are you doing for nipple soothing? I have some cleansing and soothing wipes but idk if those really work?


----------



## gigglebox

i had the same thought about wearing the placenta...that just gave me an image i wish i never had...lol

btw, don't google "placenta"...granted i'm sure all ladies reading this already have or have seen one elsewhere. I hadn't. In my head, I had just imagined it as some sort of clear jelly-fish looking thing...you know, instead of an in-side-out rodent. (not that i'm judging anyone willing to look at it, eat it, dance around with it, or wear it...i just wouldn't)

yes, i've totally had the paperclip digging in my darkest of places feeling before. that one is pretty annoying...almost like a pinching/stabbing sensation. fun! also baby's head grinds down on my cervix/bladder...that's a great feeling too. but it must be said that one of my favorite feelings of all is his little toes digging into the left side of my uterus. sometimes this happens in conjunction with the head grinding. I swear, I can feel each individual toe nail scraping...yay!

but, still, probably not as painful as a bed sore! fuck that!

ilove3baby--mine don't really cause me any discomfort so I'm not sure how to describe them...but i've heard they can cause pain (especially when pooping) and sometimes be itchy. physically they just feel like little swollen bits of skin.

and about the ingrown hair...i have no solution, except for maybe blindly trying to grab it with the tweezers. You might should throw some hydroden peroxide on those suckers.

Menelly thanks for the explanation on cluster feeding as I'd never heard of it either! 

I got some sort of cream for the nipples from my baby shower. seems to be some sort of chap stick for your ta tas...hopefully that does the trick :thumbup:

new fear: baby will be born sunday. did i say this already? i'm sorry if i did, but it's a huge concern of mine. MIL's b-day is sunday and she's crazy and totally going to call our child her birthday gift and that's going to piss me off.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh no! When babies arent supposed to be born, they show up lol. You know she'll call the LO a birthday gift even if he's earlier or later. She'll just add "early birthday" or "late birthday" to it. *rolls eyes* people are icky.

I walked into the store today, and someone said "have you had that baby yet?"...While I'm wearing a fairly tight shirt. I wanted to punch her.

I've been keeping a face pad drenched in alcohol on it. hoping it dried it up. Or starts to eat away at the skin and the hair pops up. Or gets my vagina drunk so I cant feel anything. Whatever, right?

Boob chapstick. Hmmmmm. (when my nipples started getting all flakey when they decided they'd grow to dinner plate size, I rubbed chapstick on them. Well, the aereolas.[im very sleepy so i'm sorry if there's too many e's in that...])



I actually might judge someone who dances with their placenta. Not harshly, but I may think they were a little...off. Then again, upon getting pregnant I had my mother prick my finger and drip my blood on a crystal, then hold it over my arm and scry, then my belly and scry, so I might be a bit off too.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I walked into the store today, and someone said "have you had that baby yet?"...While I'm wearing a fairly tight shirt. I wanted to punch her.

Did you respond that, yes, you had the baby and this was the weight left over? That would have made her feel like a real dick :)


----------



## ..katie..

I see her nearly every freaking day! So she knows i'm not just a generally massive person.

She's just dumb. Really. Not in a "god people are dumb asses" sort of way, but she's really just dull. Wanted to say something and didn't know what to say. But still. GRRROWL


----------



## ..katie..

Buuut, on that note, up until a few weeks ago, i used to tell people "i'm not pregnant" when they'd ask what I was having. I loved making them squirm. But now its definately baby and not just an oddly shaped body


----------



## ashiozz

LOL! I always enjoy telling people I am not pregnant (it's definitely obvious that I am.. but I could be oddly shaped or parasite ridden right?) 

I hate being asked for updates: My SIL saw me 2 weekends ago and I told her then my next appt isn't until March 20 so I have no updates right now and it's really too early for him to just pop out.. so Monday, she txts me asking again for updates? BIATCH I TOLD YOU I AIN'T GOT NO UPDATE. grr.. I responded with "Same as last time I saw you -- no appt til March 20 and I'm only 34 weeks pregnant, he's still in there." -.- Irritating. 


If I start getting more "is he here yet" txts I might turn off my phone for a month.


----------



## ..katie..

I've eliminated most people I dont like off of my FB, and I rant about stupid shit people say enough that I doubt any of them will text me dumb things, but I cant stop the general public, which is really sad =/
Someone told me on Saturday that I didn't even look much different than I did before I was pregnant. I nearly told her to fuck off, but I was volunteering for the old people at a local church for StPatricks Day and that would have been bad.

Btw, I love the thug speak. i nearly peed while reading it.


Aaaannnnnndddddd, your appt is the day before mine! wooooo lol



--------
On an off note, today I learned about molar pregnancies and had to sit and poke Addy for a few minutes to make sure she kicked back and did baby things, even though i've seen her be baby shaped on USs and have felt her and everything. I just panicked for a moment.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh, and, tomorrow do we get an update???


----------



## ashiozz

Sure thing, I'll let you know how unpleasant the strep B test goes and how my first internal goes (I probably will have no progress cuz it's still early, but who knows) 


I Sit around poking at Tyler all the time for reactions, I can't decide if it's for the fun of it or to make sure he's okay, its probably a little of both.


I have eliminated people from Facebook, Im not even close to SIL, she started getting really creepy and buddy buddy once I got pregnant, it's kind of odd.. but I guess she's family now, eh? I would've punched the chick that made that comment, volunteering or not, or at least slid some sly remark in there >< I really hate that people have no filter. Dealing with it at work is the worst... I try to keep quiet because I Don't want to come off as hormonal.. but I don't think it's hormones, I feel like anyone would be upset by some of the stuff people say to pregnant women...


"you do look kind of puffy" ... Oh thanks, and you look kind of ugly.. but I wasn't going to say anything.


>< Wow I must be in a mood tonight..


----------



## Menelly

For the longest time (and by that I mean "until I delivered") I would tremble my bottom lip, look hurt and shocked, and say "OMG, did you think I was... I mean, do I actually look... OMG, I know I'm fat but... <fake sob>. <Exit stage right>"

Never actually SAID I wasn't pregnant, right? But sure made some people think... I hope!


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! Brilliant, I love it.. people's reactions must've been amazing.


----------



## ..katie..

lol, walking into the hospital and torturing innocent questioners? You mean thing, you =D


I have a few questions of the night.
1. I still havent gotten my strep b test?
2. I have already gotten an internal, but no strep b test?? (yes, i know its the same question, but still????)
3. I am 5'0 and mostly legs. And I can feel her down low and its hard to walk, and I can feel her up high and its hard to breathe. So I was wondering if anyone knows anyone with dwarfism (or has dwarfism themselves) who has carried an average sized baby, and how they survived??? How does that work, physically??
and
4. with the new update on BnB, some posts I reply to say "thank you for replying to this post! blahblah 30 seconds return you blah" and sometimes it just posts my reply. Any idea why it's only sometimes polite and the other times just wants to get on with it?


----------



## ashiozz

1. Maybe you'll get it next appt since you're 36 weeks? But IDK your doctor might not do them? That'd be odd though..
2. Uhm same question goob 
3. I'm 5'4 and mostly all legs, my hands are the size of little kid hands (I wear kid sized gloves) and they can encompass my entire torso, so I have a very short torso, I too wonder why I feel pressure but hes still high, but then I wonder how hes going to drop when it looks like theres nowhere to drop to..

4. Maybe it's a man? Ooooh Zing.. I have no idea =/ maybe your internet connection is too fast for it to be polite all the time?


----------



## ..katie..

1. ARGH! this goes back to the whole "baby will come when baby will come and we're not going to blah blah blah blah" thing with the due dates. For real. Maybe they just wont admit me into the hopsital when my water breaks because it's too early and and baby will come when baby will come even if its on my FREAKING COUCH!!
2. GRRRRR
3. No kidding. You wobbling yet? I'm like a weeble. Or a very fat turtle. Watching me get off of chairs is amusing. Or bending over.
3.5 . It took ten minutes for me to get my socks and shoes on this morning, and I thought I had thrown myself into labor there for a bit. Ack.
4. BOOM. but it really couldn't be my internet connection. it's not very fast at all. And oddly enough, my phone does it too.


----------



## ashiozz

Course I wobble.. lmao my husband finds it amusing my doc thought I'd measure big just by ny tummy but when she actually measured I was 1cm ahead.. she then commented that my torso is really short 
:( probably why we wobble so bad... Your duedate situation is really odd and what if you go too overdue and they don't know it... Scary :(


----------



## Menelly

I must have missed something. What's the due date situation?

PS: I have a SUPER long torso, and I still wobbled. I don't think it's a torso thing. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

It's like navigating around a beachball filled with sand :(


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Course I wobble.. lmao my husband finds it amusing my doc thought I'd measure big just by ny tummy but when she actually measured I was 1cm ahead.. she then commented that my torso is really short
> :( probably why we wobble so bad... Your duedate situation is really odd and what if you go too overdue and they don't know it... Scary :(

I'm personally more worried about if something happens and she comes really soon! In one, that'd be fine, she'd be full term and developed and ready and goo. In another, she'd still be early. Not early enough to be anything really really serious, but still early enough that shed prolly be in the NICU for a while. After obsessing over it for a long time, I've decided that if she doesnt come out before, any time between april 4th and april 25th will be okay, and if it's the 24th and she doesn't seem to be coming out any time soon, I may lie to the drs. I know thats awful but in one scenario, thats 2 weeks late. I'll say i'm having super pain or I'll eat too much licorice or something.

Gah i dont know.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I must have missed something. What's the due date situation?
> 
> PS: I have a SUPER long torso, and I still wobbled. I don't think it's a torso thing. ;)


This is a weird question, but does not having a tiny human living inside you anymore sort of feel like the feeling you get after you puke a whole lot? Or take a large poo? Is it all empty and light and stuff?


Due date situation is that my hospital, me, and my dr all have completely conflicting ideas on when my little person is supposed to make her arrival, and I dont have the first scan. Upon asking my doctor to clear up my confusion, I was told "the baby will come when the baby comes" and to "not stress". Which totally pissed me off because I'm having internals (doesn't happen in the US in a low risk until after 36 weeks) but I havent gotten my 36 week scan, or my group B, blah blah blah


----------



## jules7521

ooh i remember you not being sure about when you actual due date is because the date frame was wonky i think?

Ugh on a scale of 1 to 10 I feel like a beached whale today! I am only 5' tall and on top of it plus size with a huge DDD chest.. it feels like lo's feet are about to burst through my sternum! Ha I'd rather be a weeble.. they wobble but they won't fall down


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ooh i remember you not being sure about when you actual due date is because the date frame was wonky i think?
> 
> Ugh on a scale of 1 to 10 I feel like a beached whale today! I am only 5' tall and on top of it plus size with a huge DDD chest.. it feels like lo's feet are about to burst through my sternum! Ha I'd rather be a weeble.. they wobble but they won't fall down

lmao and you topple? =) Do you have a butt to even it all out?

One thing I have found nice in these last weeks has been that I cannot slouch. I mean, I really, really want to, but I can't. I had good posture pre-pregnancy, but now if I slouch, I cannot breathe. At all. So straight back for me! wooooo lol


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> ooh i remember you not being sure about when you actual due date is because the date frame was wonky i think?
> 
> Ugh on a scale of 1 to 10 I feel like a beached whale today! I am only 5' tall and on top of it plus size with a huge DDD chest.. it feels like lo's feet are about to burst through my sternum! Ha I'd rather be a weeble.. they wobble but they won't fall down
> 
> lmao and you topple? =) Do you have a butt to even it all out?
> 
> One thing I have found nice in these last weeks has been that I cannot slouch. I mean, I really, really want to, but I can't. I had good posture pre-pregnancy, but now if I slouch, I cannot breathe. At all. So straight back for me! wooooo lolClick to expand...

lol do I have a butt? HA I have junk in my trunk lol and perhaps a few semi's lol I love it when we go out and my OH will point at plus size ladies and say honey see her butt it's bigger then yours lol as if it convinces me that mine isn't huge lol But I can't complain lol he loves my rotund size lol

Posture is no longer an issue either lol if i lean forward i swear lo karate chops my lady bits and I lurch to sit up as fast as i can


----------



## ..katie..

lol i just cant lean forward, or else I pee and have acid come up. Seriously, i'm a lovely creature. I'm actually amazed that I don't have suiters lining up and down the block for the chance to rub my swollen feet why I cry and sniffle and fart. *shudder*

"look hunnie, her butts bigger than yours!" <--lol..guys are weird, weird creatures, aren't they?


----------



## gigglebox

shit, i'm gone for, like, half a day and I miss 2.5 pages of responses. :dohh:

First of all, my deskmate and I decided today that any time someone comes up to my desk and says, "you're still here?!" I reply with, "No." and my worker then says, "who are you talking to?"

Yeah, I know my little guy's going to make a stupid appearance on stupid sunday just when i don't stupid want him to. Yeah, you're right MIL probably will still attach "birthday gift" to any of his birthdays, but it'll be extra "special" if he comes on her actual birthday. UGH the idea kills me...hubs is actually considering having sex with me now to avoid it. He actually propositioned me for it this morning. He's been avoiding it due to all my aches and pains...plus my vagina looks angry and like it might bite off his junk so this is a huge statement. 

I'm saddened that here is really no magic jumpstart to labor...

I just need him out because he's huge. So I'm told. And before anyone says "oh those scans vary" he's been measuring upwards of the 80th-90th percentile since 23 weeks. PLUS the "give or take a pound" could mean that one more is given...which makes him huge.

SPEAKING OF PEOPLE WITH NO FILTERS. I have stopped telling people how big this baby is. I'm sick of people telling me how wrecked my vagina is going to be. They say, "WOW" or "Holy crap, that's going to suck." My dad said, "oh, laura..." in this disapproving tone like I have done something wrong, then tells me how it's going to be tough. THANKS. dick. 

I imagine dwarfs with normal babies end up on bed rest...or with early deliveries and NICU babies.

What is everyone's worst symptom at this point? Mine has got to be the swollen feet and hands...and other parts, but namely those. It hurts to make a fist and I can't fit into any of shoes or sandals anymore. Sometimes I wear slippers. I can push my finger into the tops of my feet and it leaves a dent that takes awhile to...refill? with the swelling...how else do i describe it? I said it's EXACTLY like those gel-coated handles on brushes, you know, the "comfort grip" things? that you poke and it leaves a dent for second?

I think I might just be talking crazy talk now. Sorry for all the ranting ladies...


----------



## gigglebox

OH STREP B TEST. it's a breeze. seriously, no biggie at all. they just graze over your bits with a q-tip and that's all. the internal exam is waaaay more invasive.

Katie, the OB that would do the test, do they think you're due later? that would explain why they haven't gotten to it yet. Maybe ask at your next appointment though...they may just wait because sometimes it can come back positive closer to delivery so they don't deal with it until you're further along...though I got my at 35 weeks :shrug: or your OB is just lazy.


----------



## gigglebox

last comment, I swear...

I waddle. A lot. I swear my hips have doubled in width...and now I feel I walk like Tik Tok from Return to Oz...which if you haven't seen it, you should. It's about Dorothy going back to Oz after her aunt tries to get her electric shock therapy to cure her of all her Oz fantasies. I shit you not. The movie is deeply disturbing, but we LOVED it as kids (my brothers and I). It's not a musical but it IS amazing!

Here's a picture of tik tok: https://www.toplessrobot.com/Tik-Tok.jpg you can imagine what a robot with such wide set lets might walk like.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> shit, i'm gone for, like, half a day and I miss 2.5 pages of responses. :dohh:
> 
> *First of all, my deskmate and I decided today that any time someone comes up to my desk and says, "you're still here?!" I reply with, "No." and my worker then says, "who are you talking to?"*
> Yeah, I know my little guy's going to make a stupid appearance on stupid sunday just when i don't stupid want him to. Yeah, you're right MIL probably will still attach "birthday gift" to any of his birthdays, but it'll be extra "special" if he comes on her actual birthday. UGH the idea kills me...*hubs is actually considering having sex with me now to avoid it*. He actually propositioned me for it this morning. He's been avoiding it due to all my aches and pains...*plus my vagina looks angry and like it might bite off his junk* so this is a huge statement.
> 
> I'm saddened that here is really no magic jumpstart to labor...
> 
> I just need him out because he's huge. So I'm told. And before anyone says "oh those scans vary" he's been measuring upwards of the 80th-90th percentile since 23 weeks. PLUS the "give or take a pound" could mean that one more is given...which makes him huge.
> 
> SPEAKING OF PEOPLE WITH NO FILTERS. I have stopped telling people how big this baby is.* I'm sick of people telling me how wrecked my vagina is going to be.* They say, "WOW" or "Holy crap, that's going to suck." My dad said, "*oh, laura..." in this disapproving tone like I have done something wrong, *then tells me how it's going to be tough. THANKS. dick.
> 
> I imagine dwarfs with normal babies end up on bed rest...or with early deliveries and NICU babies.
> 
> What is everyone's worst symptom at this point? Mine has got to be the swollen feet and hands...and other parts, but namely those. It hurts to make a fist and I can't fit into any of shoes or sandals anymore. Sometimes I wear slippers. I can push my finger into the tops of my feet and it leaves a dent that takes awhile to...refill? with the swelling...how else do i describe it? I said it's EXACTLY like those gel-coated handles on brushes, you know, the "comfort grip" things? that you poke and it leaves a dent for second?
> 
> I think I might just be talking crazy talk now. Sorry for all the ranting ladies...

Bolded=nearly made me pee. I kept composing myself and then two sentences later, nearly died again. Sleep deprivation might be getting to me finally, as i'm normally not this excitable lol
Underlined=It's called pitting edema. Pitting is such a sexy thing, isn't it? Put on socks and take them off and you've got an outline of every thread...Glorious, glorious pregnancy. How is your BP/vision/head feeling, just to make sure?


My worst symptom for this trimester is the uncomfortableness. I have trouble sleeping in not-pregnantland, but when you add the fact that it feels like my hips are going to collapse and I wake up with sweats and pukey and tiny little fists trying to beat their way out, i barely get any at all. Its turning me into a grumpy bitch. Well, grumpier and bitchier than I was before.
Still better than the puking, though.

Are you doing any natural induction methods now? I mean, besides discussing the prospect of sex? (Hell, the possibility of getting some might excite me to the point of putting myself into labor just with thought alone. funny to think that sex is what got me here in the first place, as its been so long i'm not sure how it works anymore....)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> OH STREP B TEST. it's a breeze. seriously, no biggie at all. they just graze over your bits with a q-tip and that's all. the internal exam is waaaay more invasive.
> 
> Katie, the OB that would do the test, do they think you're due later? that would explain why they haven't gotten to it yet. Maybe ask at your next appointment though...they may just wait because sometimes it can come back positive closer to delivery so they don't deal with it until you're further along...though I got my at 35 weeks :shrug: or your OB is just lazy.

NO! Well, yes! Yes and no! Upon asking me when my last period was, she decided that my EDD was April 30th, and thats in all of the papers and everything. At my first growth scan (not my confirmation one) she said "wow, baby is a bit big for this week!" but didn't change it. Then I had to go to the ER for spotting and cramping, and they said "there's no way in hell you're due that late" and called the doctor, and we've been saying verbally that it's April 11th. But now my fundal is measuring short, I havent gotten my test, haven't gotten a 36 week scan, and she wont give me a day. Pick one or the freaking other. I don't know whether she's loony or I'm loony, or she's avoiding being sued or just doesn't want to change the paperwork or whatever, but she'll stick her arm up my vagina.

*bashes head on keyboardasv;lfkjasdfhlkajshdflakjsfh*


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> last comment, I swear...
> 
> I waddle. A lot. I swear my hips have doubled in width...and now I feel I walk like Tik Tok from Return to Oz...which if you haven't seen it, you should. It's about Dorothy going back to Oz after her aunt tries to get her electric shock therapy to cure her of all her Oz fantasies. I shit you not. The movie is deeply disturbing, but we LOVED it as kids (my brothers and I). It's not a musical but it IS amazing!
> 
> Here's a picture of tik tok: https://www.toplessrobot.com/Tik-Tok.jpg you can imagine what a robot with such wide set lets might walk like.

I have literally nothing to do for the next two hours, so you can totally keep commenting....

I loved it before i saw it, because its sitename is called "topless robot" lmao
I havent seen it, but I will definately look it up! It sounds wonderful. I started reading a comic once about dorothy because my english prof told me that since I like eccentric and slightly morbid things that it'd do me well, but it was straight porn and I love the WizOfOz waaaay too much to damage it in my head. I mean, I know it's about the gold standard and incest and whatnot in the book, but I like the movie. As is. Humph.


----------



## gigglebox

Pitted Edema you say...how nice. Yup, i've given up on socks because when I take them off my legs look segmented. Although the cankles are also gross so...:shrug: all my tests are normal though. BP and no headaches...i do get random spots in my eyes but I had cases of this before being pregnant so not a concern. By all symptoms I should have probably pre-eclempsia with a side of GD but nope! I just have whacked out feet (legs, face and hands) and a giant baby! woohoo!

OK, if you are bored and have nothing to do PLEASE watch return to Oz. I know you don't want to taint the story but I would love to have a discussion about the movie! It actually is much closer related to the books, so i'm told...though I've never read the books. It is NOTHING like the original. If you aren't tempted yet, let me tell you that Dorothy travels with a talking chicken in this one. AND it was Fairuza Balk's first movie (she played Nancy in the craft...or that crazy bitch in the Water Boy...and that crazy bitch girlfriend in American History X...basically she just does crazy well I guess. but you'd have to be crazy after your parents named you Fairuza, right?).

AND i just found a link to it on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zrRzlHW9to so you have no excuse. except maybe lack of time...and maybe the pure desire to not taint your otherwise pure thoughts of innocent, non-crazy dorothy prancing around and dancing with other world fun loving characters.

and maybe i love it because i watch it through nostalgia glasses. still, worth a watch!

btw i had no idea that site was called "topless robot", but when you pointed it out i literally LOL'd. 

and onto serious things, that's so frustrating about the due date! wtf! and you're so far along now that purely sizing the baby doesn't mean much...she could be big or small for the due date. i would be SO raging up a storm in your position! when is your next appointment? maybe you should call before you go in and make sure the scan and test are on the agenda. DEMAND THAT SHIT, YO.


----------



## gigglebox

oh god i just meant to send you a link to that movie, not post the actual movie on here...how awkward.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Pitted Edema you say...how nice. Yup, i've given up on socks because when I take them off my legs look segmented. Although the cankles are also gross so...:shrug: all my tests are normal though. BP and no headaches...i do get random spots in my eyes but I had cases of this before being pregnant so not a concern. By all symptoms I should have probably pre-eclempsia with a side of GD but nope! I just have whacked out feet (legs, face and hands) and a giant baby! woohoo!
> 
> OK, if you are bored and have nothing to do PLEASE watch return to Oz. I know you don't want to taint the story but I would love to have a discussion about the movie! It actually is much closer related to the books, so i'm told...though I've never read the books. It is NOTHING like the original. If you aren't tempted yet, let me tell you that Dorothy travels with a talking chicken in this one. AND it was Fairuza Balk's first movie (she played Nancy in the craft...or that crazy bitch in the Water Boy...and that crazy bitch girlfriend in American History X...basically she just does crazy well I guess. but you'd have to be crazy after your parents named you Fairuza, right?).
> 
> AND i just found a link to it on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zrRzlHW9to so you have no excuse. except maybe lack of time...and maybe the pure desire to not taint your otherwise pure thoughts of innocent, non-crazy dorothy prancing around and dancing with other world fun loving characters.
> 
> and maybe i love it because i watch it through nostalgia glasses. still, worth a watch!
> 
> btw i had no idea that site was called "topless robot", but when you pointed it out i literally LOL'd.
> 
> and onto serious things, that's so frustrating about the due date! wtf! and you're so far along now that purely sizing the baby doesn't mean much...she could be big or small for the due date. i would be SO raging up a storm in your position! when is your next appointment? maybe you should call before you go in and make sure the scan and test are on the agenda. DEMAND THAT SHIT, YO.

Lack of time? Psssh i'm pregnant and work less than 24 hours a week. There's no lack of time at all. In fact, after dinner, I believe I will watch them.
I wanted to murder her in AHX. She really makes me cringe. Is she cringe-worthy in this?
Also, its okay to taint the wiz if it's not like Lost Girls type tainting. Seriously. i dont mind porn, and I like spin-offs. But that was...that was awful.


My next appointment is tomorrow and I'm going to be demanding a scan for the next appt, which would be in two weeks. I dont care if it doesn't suit her, she's my freaking doctor and she gets paid to do this. I dont even care if I get a proper date out of it, I just want my freaking scan so I can see that she's big enough to pop out if she does and that she's okay and hasn't swallowed her foot or something. And i'm definately going to bring up the test. GRRRRRR.

Half time time I'm like "woo, she's going to be here in one to five weeks!" and the other half, i'm like "oh god i'm going to be pregnant for up to eight more weeks..."

I dont want a may baby =( But I dont want a preemie either.
I JUST WANT TO BE EDUCATED ABOUT WTF IS GOING ON INSIDE MY UTERUS DAMNIT


----------



## ..katie..

Dude, also...

Have you seen the dramarama thread that got locked? I'm not generally a bitchy gossip queen (i am bitchy, though) but lol! at least the drama before had some sort of validity to it (not much) and instantly got turned into a cat thread....


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Course I wobble.. lmao my husband finds it amusing my doc thought I'd measure big just by ny tummy but when she actually measured I was 1cm ahead.. she then commented that my torso is really short
> :( probably why we wobble so bad... Your duedate situation is really odd and what if you go too overdue and they don't know it... Scary :(
> 
> I'm personally more worried about if something happens and she comes really soon! In one, that'd be fine, she'd be full term and developed and ready and goo. In another, she'd still be early. Not early enough to be anything really really serious, but still early enough that shed prolly be in the NICU for a while. After obsessing over it for a long time, I've decided that if she doesnt come out before, any time between april 4th and april 25th will be okay, and if it's the 24th and she doesn't seem to be coming out any time soon, I may lie to the drs. I know thats awful but in one scenario, thats 2 weeks late. I'll say i'm having super pain or I'll eat too much licorice or something.
> 
> Gah i dont know.Click to expand...


April 25 is my due date and we had the same LMP date.. so you might be onto something there.. :) 


I want mine early but not TOO early, he can come out in a little over 2 weeks and I'll be happy... Sooooo Im with you, Anytime between April 4 and April 25 will make me happy, I do not want to be late though, I will go insane.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Course I wobble.. lmao my husband finds it amusing my doc thought I'd measure big just by ny tummy but when she actually measured I was 1cm ahead.. she then commented that my torso is really short
> :( probably why we wobble so bad... Your duedate situation is really odd and what if you go too overdue and they don't know it... Scary :(
> 
> I'm personally more worried about if something happens and she comes really soon! In one, that'd be fine, she'd be full term and developed and ready and goo. In another, she'd still be early. Not early enough to be anything really really serious, but still early enough that shed prolly be in the NICU for a while. After obsessing over it for a long time, I've decided that if she doesnt come out before, any time between april 4th and april 25th will be okay, and if it's the 24th and she doesn't seem to be coming out any time soon, I may lie to the drs. I know thats awful but in one scenario, thats 2 weeks late. I'll say i'm having super pain or I'll eat too much licorice or something.
> 
> Gah i dont know.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 25 is my due date and we had the same LMP date.. so you might be onto something there.. :)
> 
> 
> I want mine early but not TOO early, he can come out in a little over 2 weeks and I'll be happy... Sooooo Im with you, Anytime between April 4 and April 25 will make me happy, I do not want to be late though, I will go insane.Click to expand...

Yeah, late sounds terrible. We're far enough along in the game now that our little people will be fine. *hides from the hoards of women who think thats completely selfish*

Lets make a deal...We'll inform the other one of when one goes into labor, and then the other one can go from there. We'll find the true natural inductor or something...
hmmmm


more evil plot later


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> What is everyone's worst symptom at this point? Mine has got to be the swollen feet and hands...and other parts, but namely those. It hurts to make a fist and I can't fit into any of shoes or sandals anymore. Sometimes I wear slippers. I can push my finger into the tops of my feet and it leaves a dent that takes awhile to...refill? with the swelling...how else do i describe it? I said it's EXACTLY like those gel-coated handles on brushes, you know, the "comfort grip" things? that you poke and it leaves a dent for second?
> 
> I think I might just be talking crazy talk now. Sorry for all the ranting ladies...


I think my worst symptom at this point is elevating blood pressure apparently. I went to the doctor today, I didn't have my step b test, theyre doing it at 36+6 so almost 37 weeks.. But my BP is almost always pretty spot at 107/68 -- pretty good .. Today it was 130/78 so they took blood and are watching me...

I say it's my job - I have a stressful job, I should probably quit for baby because it does raise my blood pressure and cause headaches, but it's still not technically high enough to be Hypertension =/


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Course I wobble.. lmao my husband finds it amusing my doc thought I'd measure big just by ny tummy but when she actually measured I was 1cm ahead.. she then commented that my torso is really short
> :( probably why we wobble so bad... Your duedate situation is really odd and what if you go too overdue and they don't know it... Scary :(
> 
> I'm personally more worried about if something happens and she comes really soon! In one, that'd be fine, she'd be full term and developed and ready and goo. In another, she'd still be early. Not early enough to be anything really really serious, but still early enough that shed prolly be in the NICU for a while. After obsessing over it for a long time, I've decided that if she doesnt come out before, any time between april 4th and april 25th will be okay, and if it's the 24th and she doesn't seem to be coming out any time soon, I may lie to the drs. I know thats awful but in one scenario, thats 2 weeks late. I'll say i'm having super pain or I'll eat too much licorice or something.
> 
> Gah i dont know.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 25 is my due date and we had the same LMP date.. so you might be onto something there.. :)
> 
> 
> I want mine early but not TOO early, he can come out in a little over 2 weeks and I'll be happy... Sooooo Im with you, Anytime between April 4 and April 25 will make me happy, I do not want to be late though, I will go insane.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, late sounds terrible. We're far enough along in the game now that our little people will be fine. *hides from the hoards of women who think thats completely selfish*
> 
> Lets make a deal...We'll inform the other one of when one goes into labor, and then the other one can go from there. We'll find the true natural inductor or something...
> hmmmm
> 
> 
> more evil plot laterClick to expand...


DEAL. I will try labor cake on April 4 and some spicy food, maybe i'll get laid, even though I dread the idea of sex and it feels more like a chore lately =/


----------



## jules7521

At least you remember your lmp lol I was so occupied running around getting all my books for school I had to rely on my 10w dating scan to get a best case guess of when it was ... we think July 25th ( or within 4-5 days of it lol


----------



## ashiozz

I'm kind of OCD and I chart my periods on mymonthlycycles.com .. I have 6 yrs or so of records on there...


----------



## jules7521

I used to when I was actually trying to conceive lol:haha::haha: My little bean was a surprise after 3 doctors confirmed that my tubes were blocked.... so my OH and I threw caution to the wind:blush: tadaa


----------



## gigglebox

holy balls 6 years of charting?! crazy! have you been TTC for that long or just into how your body works? I had been charting for a little over a year but it was more due to my horrible reaction to birth control (hormonal birth control makes me bleed...ever had a 120 day period? i did! thanks depo provera! thanks ignorant doctors!) and it was so cool after i got off all the hormones to see my body regulate itself and feel, actually FEEL ovulation and then time my period exactly 12 days after. pretty crazy! and I can tell you this baby came from my right ovary!

katie--she's not totally batshit crazy and hate-worthy in this movie. she's just a confused girl, basically. 

let us know how your appointment goes...i'm dying to see how they deal with this situation.

BTW, you have your own thread. how badass is THAT?! 

oh yeah i saw the stupid thread that got locked. wtf? i don't want to go into it though in fear that this will be closed for cross-referencing but good on the mods for shutting her up. any time i see that lock picture i ALWAYS read the thread, strictly out of curiosity :D


----------



## gigglebox

jules what an amazing surprise!!! are you going to name her something to reflect the way she came about?


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz--what do you do for a living that is so stressful?


----------



## jules7521

I let daddy pick her first name. He too thought he was done having kids as he already has 2 grown sons ( 24 &18) matter of fact his youngest will be graduating high school the first week of june. We had only been dating for 5 months when we found out we were expecting.. a bit of a huge shock to me lol He was over joyed, cried and told me he hoped it was a girl lol 
Most of our relationship I have been pregnant so he has seen me at my worst, crabby, in pain and well a b*tch lol Though he does claim when lo is born he will bury me in the backyard, he does dote on my constantly:haha::haha:


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> holy balls 6 years of charting?! crazy! have you been TTC for that long or just into how your body works? I had been charting for a little over a year but it was more due to my horrible reaction to birth control (hormonal birth control makes me bleed...ever had a 120 day period? i did! thanks depo provera! thanks ignorant doctors!) and it was so cool after i got off all the hormones to see my body regulate itself and feel, actually FEEL ovulation and then time my period exactly 12 days after. pretty crazy! and I can tell you this baby came from my right ovary!
> 
> katie--she's not totally batshit crazy and hate-worthy in this movie. she's just a confused girl, basically.
> 
> let us know how your appointment goes...i'm dying to see how they deal with this situation.
> 
> BTW, you have your own thread. how badass is THAT?!
> 
> oh yeah i saw the stupid thread that got locked. wtf? i don't want to go into it though in fear that this will be closed for cross-referencing but good on the mods for shutting her up. any time i see that lock picture i ALWAYS read the thread, strictly out of curiosity :D


Six yrs TTC? No thx. Lol I am only 24 -- but Birth control pills make me mean, so I am not on those. We were only TTC for 8 mos. . but I charted to prevent as well as used condoms. I did take one Birth control that made me bleed EVERYDAY , so I finally decided to just learn how I work, I am like clockwork, too clearly...


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz--what do you do for a living that is so stressful?

I'm a customer service rep, but I work for an insurance appraisal network, and I deal with uppidy insurance adjusters all day long. They are the most stressed out people I have met in my life. One actually emailed me 3 times within a ten minute span yesterday starting at 6:30AM and I don't get in until 7 -- Her middle email said "Still waiting.." But she wouldnt call in to get someone to help her? I documented the file with her emails and then called the appraiser for a status, shes so batshit insane she decided to call and complain stating I stated she "emailed me feverishly" ... uhm no? The note says you emailed me three times within ten mins and posted the emails you sent, TO DOCUMENT, nothing like "this bitch blew up my emails" .. that's the type of people I deal with daily through both phone and email.

She went onto say she can never get anything done by us, I will tell you that I had that file open for a total of 3 days, industry standards suggest turn around time should be 4 days or under, she got that, so IDK what her issue was.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I must have missed something. What's the due date situation?
> 
> PS: I have a SUPER long torso, and I still wobbled. I don't think it's a torso thing. ;)
> 
> 
> This is a weird question, but does not having a tiny human living inside you anymore sort of feel like the feeling you get after you puke a whole lot? Or take a large poo? Is it all empty and light and stuff?
> 
> 
> Due date situation is that my hospital, me, and my dr all have completely conflicting ideas on when my little person is supposed to make her arrival, and I dont have the first scan. Upon asking my doctor to clear up my confusion, I was told "the baby will come when the baby comes" and to "not stress". Which totally pissed me off because I'm having internals (doesn't happen in the US in a low risk until after 36 weeks) but I havent gotten my 36 week scan, or my group B, blah blah blahClick to expand...

Kind of empty feeling, yeah. I've panicked a few times because I "haven't felt her move in a while" before remembering that's because she's asleep on my husband's chest. ;) 

But otherwise? I'm honestly feeling quite back to normal, or close to it. Which is pretty cool one week post major surgery! I'm down to just taking Alieve for pain control, off all the narcotics and stuff... so all in all doing really well. I'm down to my pre-pregnancy weight already (although, to be fair, I only gained 14 lbs) and can fit in some of my normal clothes again. (Minus anything tight over the boobs... I'm apparently a 38G now. That's just a stupid breast size.)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> What is everyone's worst symptom at this point? Mine has got to be the swollen feet and hands...and other parts, but namely those. It hurts to make a fist and I can't fit into any of shoes or sandals anymore. Sometimes I wear slippers. I can push my finger into the tops of my feet and it leaves a dent that takes awhile to...refill? with the swelling...how else do i describe it? I said it's EXACTLY like those gel-coated handles on brushes, you know, the "comfort grip" things? that you poke and it leaves a dent for second?
> 
> I think I might just be talking crazy talk now. Sorry for all the ranting ladies...

I hate to make you cry, but that symptom doesn't seem to go away quickly at all. :( One week postpartum and I still can't put shoes on. And that's WITH wearing compression stockings all week long! I WANT MY FEET BACK!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> .ever had a 120 day period? i did! thanks depo provera!


THIS. I got two rounds of depo when I was 14 years old. I was on my period for six months straight. Dont know how I didn't die of blood loss. Then, I stopped bleeding. FOREVER. and my periods had just barely began to resemble a "cycle" when i got pregnant. Haha, irony.


EDIT: i got distracted lol

I have my own thread! I feel awesome. It definately helps me remember where the fun conversations are though, lol.

And I read the locked threads because I like to rant and rave, and since I generally wont do it on here, I will call someone up and scream at them and then be done. Its like yoga for me.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ashiozz--what do you do for a living that is so stressful?
> 
> I'm a customer service rep, but I work for an insurance appraisal network, and I deal with uppidy insurance adjusters all day long. They are the most stressed out people I have met in my life. One actually emailed me 3 times within a ten minute span yesterday starting at 6:30AM and I don't get in until 7 -- Her middle email said "Still waiting.." But she wouldnt call in to get someone to help her? I documented the file with her emails and then called the appraiser for a status, shes so batshit insane she decided to call and complain stating I stated she "emailed me feverishly" ... uhm no? The note says you emailed me three times within ten mins and posted the emails you sent, TO DOCUMENT, nothing like "this bitch blew up my emails" .. that's the type of people I deal with daily through both phone and email.
> 
> She went onto say she can never get anything done by us, I will tell you that I had that file open for a total of 3 days, industry standards suggest turn around time should be 4 days or under, she got that, so IDK what her issue was.Click to expand...

Don't you just freaking love people? *fume*


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> But otherwise? I'm honestly feeling quite back to normal, or close to it. Which is pretty cool one week post major surgery! I'm down to just taking Alieve for pain control, off all the narcotics and stuff... so all in all doing really well. I'm down to my pre-pregnancy weight already (although, to be fair, I only gained 14 lbs) and can fit in some of my normal clothes again. (Minus anything tight over the boobs... I'm apparently a 38G now. That's just a stupid breast size.)

like a g6, baby....

I'm glad you're feeling good! Are you able to rest much?
How big is your scar?
is the empty a good or bad feeling?
(sorry for the questions...you can tell me its none of my business lol)

Also, do narcs make you sick or mean? Narcs make me violent and then as soon as they wear off, I get instant withdrawl symptoms, like that an addict would. it's terrible. *shudder*


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> But otherwise? I'm honestly feeling quite back to normal, or close to it. Which is pretty cool one week post major surgery! I'm down to just taking Alieve for pain control, off all the narcotics and stuff... so all in all doing really well. I'm down to my pre-pregnancy weight already (although, to be fair, I only gained 14 lbs) and can fit in some of my normal clothes again. (Minus anything tight over the boobs... I'm apparently a 38G now. That's just a stupid breast size.)
> 
> like a g6, baby....
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling good! Are you able to rest much?
> How big is your scar?
> is the empty a good or bad feeling?
> (sorry for the questions...you can tell me its none of my business lol)
> 
> Also, do narcs make you sick or mean? Narcs make me violent and then as soon as they wear off, I get instant withdrawl symptoms, like that an addict would. it's terrible. *shudder*Click to expand...

I'm able to rest fairly well, because I have the world's best husband. Seriously, thank God for him! I think I've changed a total of 3 diapers since she was born. ;) 
The scar is pretty big. It's almost from hip to hip. Sexy, huh? At least they didn't have to do the vertical cut OUTSIDE too. That would have sucked. Do you know they actually pop your uterus OUT of your stomach to do the c-sec? Like, they remove your uterus from your body. Or at least that's what they said they did to me. Which is really quite creepy when you think about it. I mean, put that thing back where it came from, or so help me... ;)

The empty is just... a feeling. But I'm going to be honest. I am SO GRATEFUL to not be pregnant anymore. I can walk without my hips threatening to fall off. I don't pee every 25 seconds anymore. I can breathe fully. And yes, while a baby is waking me up every 2-3 hours, the sleep that I get in those 2-3 hours? GOLDEN. I'm not being woken up by kicking, stabbing pains, or nearly wetting myself. So yeah, not missing pregnancy at all. :)

And as for narcotics? They make me psychotic. I'm bipolar, and they have to watch me REALLY closely with narcotics. I had to double my Haldol dose in the hospital. That's why I've swapped to Aleive as quickly as I could... (even though they hate giving Aleive when you're on blood thinners.) But I don't want to spend the first few weeks of my baby's life in the looney bin. (I've been psych hospitalized 9 times. It blows.)


----------



## ..katie..

Aww, I'm glad he's helpful. How is your son with the new addition?
I've actually seen a couple shows with c-sections. I was always really kind of upset that they take it OUT! I always figured there was, you know, mesentary (sp?) holding it all in. Then again, i'm amazed that all our organs can squish up wherever during pregnancy, but thats for the same reason...I always thought we had tissue making sure our livers are where their supposed to be, along with our intestines, blahblahblah.
I'm glad you're enjoying not being pregnant =D...Are you planning on her being your last or are you planning another?
For your Hal, are you on shots or oral? Also, are you on high postpartum depression watch, or will the Hal take care of that? do you take maois with it? (sorry! my goal in life is to be a psych nurse, so i'm obsessed with psych and with nursing, plus i've been on so many maois, even though they're not the same, blahblahblah. Basically, i'm curious and nosey.)


----------



## ..katie..

AAAALLLLLSSSSSSSOOOOOO

How is your little girl doing? Other than eating a lot? =)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ashiozz--what do you do for a living that is so stressful?
> 
> I'm a customer service rep, but I work for an insurance appraisal network, and I deal with uppidy insurance adjusters all day long. They are the most stressed out people I have met in my life. One actually emailed me 3 times within a ten minute span yesterday starting at 6:30AM and I don't get in until 7 -- Her middle email said "Still waiting.." But she wouldnt call in to get someone to help her? I documented the file with her emails and then called the appraiser for a status, shes so batshit insane she decided to call and complain stating I stated she "emailed me feverishly" ... uhm no? The note says you emailed me three times within ten mins and posted the emails you sent, TO DOCUMENT, nothing like "this bitch blew up my emails" .. that's the type of people I deal with daily through both phone and email.
> 
> She went onto say she can never get anything done by us, I will tell you that I had that file open for a total of 3 days, industry standards suggest turn around time should be 4 days or under, she got that, so IDK what her issue was.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just freaking love people? *fume*Click to expand...

Yeah, Im considering quitting, I am afraid to put in my 2 weeks notice though because they never let anyone work their last two weeks, so I'll probably wait until 2 weeks from now to put it in =/.. I'd like to find a job I can do from home after baby is here or maybe just work part time somewhere less stressful..


----------



## ..katie..

Do you live anywhere near Flagstaff? If so, I could totally hook you up.


----------



## ashiozz

Nah, I live down in Phoenix, the valley, we get no snow here :( 


I would totally move to flag but my husband is against it and he's mommy's boy.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Nah, I live down in Phoenix, the valley, we get no snow here :(
> 
> 
> I would totally move to flag but my husband is against it and he's mommy's boy.

Damn. I have people and places and things in Quartzsite (mining gold and playing rummy. duh) and Flagstaff (tourism. duh lol) but know nothing of Phoenix =/


----------



## ashiozz

Phoenix is lame.. I think I'll probably find some sort of remote customer service job or something. I have a room I can turn into an office (its a workout / guest bedroom right now) ... but what I am currently doing no longer makes me happy. It is unfortunate because I'm very good at my job - but it has become very stressful. It's a small company and we've had some lay offs, and theyve threatened to with-hold money from employees due to delays in files if the ins co comes back for rental reimbursement and it's deemed that certain employees "caused" the delays.. it's just getting rather ridiculous.. and it isn't where I want to be. 

I know nothing of WY either except that if you know any decent auto appraisers, we could totally use em ;) lmao


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Aww, I'm glad he's helpful. How is your son with the new addition?
> I've actually seen a couple shows with c-sections. I was always really kind of upset that they take it OUT! I always figured there was, you know, mesentary (sp?) holding it all in. Then again, i'm amazed that all our organs can squish up wherever during pregnancy, but thats for the same reason...I always thought we had tissue making sure our livers are where their supposed to be, along with our intestines, blahblahblah.
> I'm glad you're enjoying not being pregnant =D...Are you planning on her being your last or are you planning another?
> For your Hal, are you on shots or oral? Also, are you on high postpartum depression watch, or will the Hal take care of that? do you take maois with it? (sorry! my goal in life is to be a psych nurse, so i'm obsessed with psych and with nursing, plus i've been on so many maois, even though they're not the same, blahblahblah. Basically, i'm curious and nosey.)

Oral Haldol and Lamictal. They may up my Lamictal to avoid 
PPD. Never been on MAOIs because all actual ADs make me manic in hours to days. Depression this pregnancy was pretty new to me. Normally its mania that's really hard to control.

ETA: Not sure on having more. I was high risk BEFORE the vertical incision on my uterus. Now I'd be high risk AND have to deliver premature via csec if we have more. That might be too much risk for us...


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> AAAALLLLLSSSSSSSOOOOOO
> 
> How is your little girl doing? Other than eating a lot? =)

She's also sleeping and pooping a lot. LOL!! Had a jaundice check today. She's 
regained nearly all of her birth weight, which is apparently unusual this early for BF babies. Her doctor congratulated and told me what a good job I'm doing.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Phoenix is lame.. I think I'll probably find some sort of remote customer service job or something. I have a room I can turn into an office (its a workout / guest bedroom right now) ... but what I am currently doing no longer makes me happy. It is unfortunate because I'm very good at my job - but it has become very stressful. It's a small company and we've had some lay offs, and theyve threatened to with-hold money from employees due to delays in files if the ins co comes back for rental reimbursement and it's deemed that certain employees "caused" the delays.. it's just getting rather ridiculous.. and it isn't where I want to be.
> 
> I know nothing of WY either except that if you know any decent auto appraisers, we could totally use em ;) lmao

cattle, too ;)
about 2 months into pregnancy, i got a job offer with full lpn training, housing, and the cost of the move. in alaska. and i had to turn it down =( so if you want a change of scene and to see white all day instead of brown and red, get into healthcare and go to alaska! lol

i heart arizona, by the way.


----------



## Ems77

I know enough to know that parts of it are colder than crap in October, lol, I drove through Sheridan twice, once in October.:haha:

Also been to Phoenix, funny as that is, my Mom actually lives in Mesa. 

Sorry to crash the thread, the title was cute and then I read a few posts, you guys are entertaining, I love it!


----------



## gigglebox

menelly--i have heard that when you have an epi or surgery the swelling sticks around a bit longer due to being pumped full of fluids. It'll go down eventually! Hang in there and enjoy slippers in the meantime :)

ashiozz--i TOTALLY understand. i'm in the workers comp field but we are 3rd party so we don't have adjusters here, but work under them. thank god i don't work directly with them--the most I do is pass phone calls (i'm back up for reception) but i do get to deal with all the lovely doctors offices where we schedule patients. We do almost exclusively IME scheduling, some liability. EVERYONE is full of rage it seems! the worst is talking to patients though...OMG...and they love to get you on the phone and emphasize how much pain they're in. The best was last week when we had a patient call and fake a cough and say how he couldn't make it to his IME because he is very sick blah blah blah...some are legit hurt, but many, like this guy, just looooove to cheat the system!

OMG ARIZONA!!! I have always said that it's my favorite place to visit but I would hate to live there. one of my best girls and a few of my other friends lived in phoenix; my brother lived in flagstaff and went to NAU. I love it there...so sad to read the disdain in your text lol

KATIE OMG DID YOU FREAKING WATCH SOME RETURN TO OZ YET?! </excitement>

Vaurissa welcome to the madness! Who originally posted on this thread? We might have to changed the title to "bitches don't give a shit" :thumbup: at least, in my head that's what i'm changing it to.

p.s. i am getting so fed up with people asking me where the baby is. IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, DUMBASS. not to go on a pregnancy rant but i'm going to anyway. i hate that since everyone found out, and especially since i've been massively showing, this pregnancy is my new identity. I am not laura anymore. i am the pregnant one and all others shall know me and address me only as such. it's no longer "how was your weekend?", it's "how's baby? why hasn't he come yet? oh you're still here? is he cozy in there? is he going to be a stubborn baby?"

GO. AWAY.


----------



## gigglebox

btw last night i had a dream that such a test existed, much like a pregnancy test, that you peed on and if two lines came up it meant you were going into labor within the next 2 days. mine was TOTALLY positive. too bad it means crap.

p.s. sex didn't work.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> AAAALLLLLSSSSSSSOOOOOO
> 
> How is your little girl doing? Other than eating a lot? =)
> 
> She's also sleeping and pooping a lot. LOL!! Had a jaundice check today. She's
> regained nearly all of her birth weight, which is apparently unusual this early for BF babies. Her doctor congratulated and told me what a good job I'm doing.Click to expand...

Oh heck yes =)


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> I know enough to know that parts of it are colder than crap in October, lol, I drove through Sheridan twice, once in October.:haha:
> 
> Also been to Phoenix, funny as that is, my Mom actually lives in Mesa.
> 
> Sorry to crash the thread, the title was cute and then I read a few posts, you guys are entertaining, I love it!

NOOOOO Next time you drive through wyoming, you really need to drive through somewhere else. Sheridan is basically hell. We have pretty mountains and tress and crap in other places....drive through those.

(its cold everywhere in wyoming, all year long, btw. all...year...long. Except for those two weeks we call "summer" where its 120* and we all stay home.)

Thread crash all you want =) More people=more discussion =)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> KATIE OMG DID YOU FREAKING WATCH SOME RETURN TO OZ YET?! </excitement>
> 
> Vaurissa welcome to the madness! Who originally posted on this thread? We might have to changed the title to "bitches don't give a shit" :thumbup: at least, in my head that's what i'm changing it to.
> 
> p.s. i am getting so fed up with people asking me where the baby is. IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, DUMBASS. not to go on a pregnancy rant but i'm going to anyway. i hate that since everyone found out, and especially since i've been massively showing, this pregnancy is my new identity. I am not laura anymore. i am the pregnant one and all others shall know me and address me only as such. it's no longer "how was your weekend?", it's "how's baby? why hasn't he come yet? oh you're still here? is he cozy in there? is he going to be a stubborn baby?"
> 
> GO. AWAY.


IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, DUMBASS <---:haha:lmao!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
I love starting the day off well =)
Thats kind of how parenthood is, though, isn't it? You aren't you anymore, youre "that child's mom". I yelled at a friend once and said "You know, I DO have more to talk about than being freaking pregnant! I'm still a real person!" and so she waited patiently...and i have nothing to talk about other than being pregnant. =/
...wait, your name is Laura? IDENTITY REVEALED! Hi Laura. I'm Katie. Duh.

And no, I didn't watch it yet =( I fell asleep on the couch during "Frozen Planet" then went to bed. But I actually am intending on watching after my dr appt, which is in two hours!
Unless they say "Oh, having a baby today!"

which they wont, cuz they're bitches.

Speaking of bitches, BITCHES DONT CARE, YO. Represent. :gun: (that was the most gangter little round guy I could find)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> btw last night i had a dream that such a test existed, much like a pregnancy test, that you peed on and if two lines came up it meant you were going into labor within the next 2 days. mine was TOTALLY positive. too bad it means crap.
> 
> p.s. sex didn't work.


It really could mean that you're going to go into labor in the next two days! lol. For about a month, I had dreams about peeing on sticks, until one day, my mom looked at me and said "are you pregnant?"...I was all, psssh, no, who me, i'm 19 years old and unhealthy and infertile blahblahblabh. Turns out none of those were true. I had the sniffles, if that counts, and I was 19, but only for a minute after that.
Called her that night and said "so you know how I said I wasn't possibly pregnant...?"

So, my long, drawn out story means you ARE going into labor. YOU MUST. *sends vibes across computerland*


Ps. WOOOOOOOOO someone got laid!!!!!!

...I mean, congratulations on your intimate and private moment. totally not living vicariously through you, even though I've never met you.

...
.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> Vaurissa welcome to the madness! Who originally posted on this thread? We might have to changed the title to "bitches don't give a shit" at least, in my head that's what i'm changing it to.

Thank you and I love it!! 



gigglebox said:


> p.s. i am getting so fed up with people asking me where the baby is. IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, DUMBASS.

That is sooo my next response to any fool who asks that!!


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> NOOOOO Next time you drive through wyoming, you really need to drive through somewhere else. Sheridan is basically hell. We have pretty mountains and tress and crap in other places....drive through those.

Drove through Sheridan as it was google's quickest route to Illinois... they need to change that! LOL


----------



## gigglebox

yup! i'm laura! hi! well, at least i think i am. not sure if that's my name anymore or "preggers"...it also might be "waddles". I guess it depends on which coworker you ask.

ok well i am really counting on the movie watch and I hope it isn't a huge disappointment...which it very well could be...so be brutally honest. I won't be offended. oh and you aren't allowed to stop watching it until you see the introduction of Tik Tok just so you know what i'm talking about.

haha katie that's too funny. why did they think you were infertile? reminds me of my first roommate; she was told she was infertile (narrow tubes or something), so she had sex with her BF, AND used a condom, and that's how her first came along. she's now 27 (i think) and married to another guy with 3 kids total under her belt. 

and please don't envy my "sex life". and take those quotes seriously. it wasn't very good, i must admit. kind of a little on the burning side, felt like a lot of friction...not fun. quite uncomfortable. and got me no results, as you can tell, despite the dream. but if that dream means anything that'd be pretty cool. your computer labor mojo gave me braxton hicks so maybe there's something to it...hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Ems77

computer labor mojo... hehehehe... 

You could try some raspberry leaf pills or tea or some evening primrose pills perhaps... unless you already have and I missed that post. LOL

At 37 weeks, I am going to defy all those who would balk at it and attempt my own sweep. I know my doc won't help with that as she wouldn't sign off on the 4D scan paper I had to have through a place I found and she harps on me about my weight gain (or lack there of). Lady! I was freaking over-weight when I got pregnant, the baby measures fine, get up off my back!!! This ain't my first rodeo!


----------



## ..katie..

quick update as im on my phone and not on a computer, but the dr appt went well. we do my last us and strep test on the 2nd, then she bsaid 'then you can go ahead and pop that thang out whenever you want'...eep!


----------



## jules7521

eeep so jealous! 
I get to switch to weeklies this week. 1 growth scan, 1 heart scan and 1 reg ob appt..then every week till I pop i'll get 2 scans and a NST and a reg ob appt.. i feel like lab rat


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Phoenix is lame.. I think I'll probably find some sort of remote customer service job or something. I have a room I can turn into an office (its a workout / guest bedroom right now) ... but what I am currently doing no longer makes me happy. It is unfortunate because I'm very good at my job - but it has become very stressful. It's a small company and we've had some lay offs, and theyve threatened to with-hold money from employees due to delays in files if the ins co comes back for rental reimbursement and it's deemed that certain employees "caused" the delays.. it's just getting rather ridiculous.. and it isn't where I want to be.
> 
> I know nothing of WY either except that if you know any decent auto appraisers, we could totally use em ;) lmao
> 
> cattle, too ;)
> about 2 months into pregnancy, i got a job offer with full lpn training, housing, and the cost of the move. in alaska. and i had to turn it down =( so if you want a change of scene and to see white all day instead of brown and red, get into healthcare and go to alaska! lol
> 
> i heart arizona, by the way.Click to expand...


Er.. Alaska = cold. I moved here from Ohio, I want nothing to do with cold anymore. lmao...

I am actually writing my two weeks notice now. I am home today due to a fever and I got a text from one of my co-workers that people are being called into the office due to attendance, lmao.. and now, whenever you're called into that office whether its for a write up or not you have to sign something? ... Its been getting worse and worse but I'm not signing anything for them about my attendance due to pregnancy...


Hmm, maybe I should start my own business.. but what would I do? 0.o decisions decisions, I imagine I'll be jobless tomorrow, that'll feel weird..


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz--i TOTALLY understand. i'm in the workers comp field but we are 3rd party so we don't have adjusters here, but work under them. thank god i don't work directly with them--the most I do is pass phone calls (i'm back up for reception) but i do get to deal with all the lovely doctors offices where we schedule patients. We do almost exclusively IME scheduling, some liability. EVERYONE is full of rage it seems! the worst is talking to patients though...OMG...and they love to get you on the phone and emphasize how much pain they're in. The best was last week when we had a patient call and fake a cough and say how he couldn't make it to his IME because he is very sick blah blah blah...some are legit hurt, but many, like this guy, just looooove to cheat the system!
> 
> OMG ARIZONA!!! I have always said that it's my favorite place to visit but I would hate to live there. one of my best girls and a few of my other friends lived in phoenix; my brother lived in flagstaff and went to NAU. I love it there...so sad to read the disdain in your text lol

Eh, I think I'm just more used to seasons.. and we're a third party too, We get sent claims from adjusters and send appraisers to go inspect the damage. All of the appraisers are independent contractors. So we're a middle man, but we get yelled at more because we don't let the adjusters and appraisers communicate, it all has to go through us......


... So if they're slackin, it looks like we're slackin, no matter how many times I call and threaten bodily harm on an appraiser.. he might still not get stuff done.

Each of us CSR's has a list of insurance companies we're responsible for too, so on some level we're account managers too, and if something goes wrong with those accounts, it's our fault. 

It has been interesting, but because at my doctors appt yesterday my BP had risen so much, I don't think it's healthy for me to stay there. I think I need to focus on having this baby and then figure something out afterwards.. We can't afford daycare easily and aren't Sure yet if my mom is moving out here either, so it might be better to give me a little more time off work, but money will be tight. I'm married to a software engineer but he is employed by a french company and they don't pay what he should make.. I basically make the difference between what he does and what he should. ><


Vehicle owners do the similar stuff to us that your patience do to you.. esp if they own a really expensive car. Fun stuff.

"I just got my rental, and it's a compact. I NEED blutooth to function for what I do for a living"

Me: "That's not up to me, it's up to the insurance co, here's the adjusters contact info."

:)


----------



## Ems77

I feel for you. I used to work for Comcast via the phone, and it was miserable!!!! OMG, I hate people! LOL. The job I have now is all email and pretty free reign, so I adore it. When people are stupid, we are pretty much allowed to tell them they are as long as we are considerate about it. LOL

It's fairly common (more common then it should be:dohh:) that people give us the wrong address to ship to, for example. And people as a whole (it's so unfortunate) have become so self entitled these days, they email and tell us to ship a new product to another address!! We are allowed to tell them, "No, I'm sorry we cannot do that. We will give you a refund for the book price when we get it back, but the shipping money is gone." 

I get some of the funniest stupidest emails imaginable. I post them on FB from time to time... I love it!


----------



## ashiozz

Thats awesome! Mine is phone and email based but due to the industry.. that's why it gets stressful I think.

I'd love to find something less stressful in the Customer service industry. I'm going to start looking after Tyler pops out, hopefully something work from home will come up and I'll feel less annoyed/stressed/ and cry less over everything too.. It's amazing how much more stressful this job has gotten since I started there 2 yrs ago 0.o


----------



## Ems77

I think so too. Also, you should definitely look for something less stressful. In my opinion, nobody deserves to be treated the way that the corporate for a lot of businesses lets the front line get treated! It's out of control and part of the reason people feel that they are self-entitled, big businesses bending over for everyone who screams is teaching them it's ok to act like a damned 2 year old to get your way even after you're 18! LOL


----------



## gigglebox

omg 2 weeks then it's the final countdown! squeeeeeeee 

i'm scan tainted due to that high risk scare in the beginning...ultrasounds scare me. and now they're all "blah blah giant baby blah blah" and i'm all O_O 

i don't know what my point was. but just think of it! that ultrasound is going to be the last one you get until you see your baby in the flesh!!! unless they really fucked up dates and she's here first...hehe I like this thought, yes.

are NST the norm? i never had one...

ashiozz--you have to sign papers so they have proof you were talked to about said incident. so, like, if they fire you in the future for the same thing and have no proof you've been repeatly talked to about it, you can do things like get unemployment. but if they have documentation then you can be denied such benefits :( sounds sketchy to me! good luck on turning in your two weeks. do you think they'll try to get you to stay?


----------



## ashiozz

Thats what I don;t understand: We're a small company and we're still getting treated like this..?


----------



## gigglebox

ah, yes, adjusters...they're demanding aren't they? we have the same problem...doctors don't give us the reports...adjusters get pissed. woot.

a work from home job would be so ideal! and amazing! i like the company i work for in general and always wonder if my position would be something I could do from home...hmmm...


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz--you have to sign papers so they have proof you were talked to about said incident. so, like, if they fire you in the future for the same thing and have no proof you've been repeatly talked to about it, you can do things like get unemployment. but if they have documentation then you can be denied such benefits :( sounds sketchy to me! good luck on turning in your two weeks. do you think they'll try to get you to stay?


Well this can go two ways. I'm a VERY hard worker and I have a lottt of accts in my report, so I could see them trying to talk me into taking my leave early. I'm not paid maternity leave anyway which is why my plan was to work until I pop, this would give me less time with the baby.. 

BUT The owner of our company is kind of uhm, IDK how to say it nicely so I'll just leave it at that.. and he never lets people actually WORK their last two weeks. He basically just says GTFO right there. 


I doubt they'll try to get me to stay because as it is, they've cut all of our hours and they've already laid off one person, they're definitely digging for reasons to fire people so they won't have to pay unemployment, and it's sketch, so if someone leaves voluntarily, they'll probably be happy.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ah, yes, adjusters...they're demanding aren't they? we have the same problem...doctors don't give us the reports...adjusters get pissed. woot.
> 
> a work from home job would be so ideal! and amazing! i like the company i work for in general and always wonder if my position would be something I could do from home...hmmm...

Technically mine COULD be done from home, but they don't let CSR's do that except one, the audit team that reviews estimates is allowed to though..? 

We work off of a VOIP phone system and everything is web based, so there's no real reason we need an office even.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Thats what I don;t understand: We're a small company and we're still getting treated like this..?

Ok, that right there is a little crazy. I guess they have all the aspirations of a big company... :roll:


----------



## jules7521

i am a high risk nightmare lol I have had no joke 15 ultrasounds so far.. that does include 2 fetal echo cardiograms. Funny enough except the fact that I am a short fat round woman I have no other risk factors but my obgyn seems to think I am a walking ticking timebomb oh and i'm " geriatric maternal age" , oh and can't forget the gestational diabetes lol.. such a fabulous title lol so not only am i short n stout but i'm old too lol 
I get growth scans ever 4 weeks, ob appts every 2, but that all ends this week. Tomorrow I have a growth scan and my final fetal heart scan and then 1 last ob apt. Starting next week they will do once a week growth scans, my reg ob appt and i have no idea why the nst. My blood pressure is perfect, I have gained 0 lbs and my lo is measuring small ( she was 3lbs 12 oz's two weeks ago at 32w5d) 
So yes a lab rat lol but hey I have a huge envelops full of scan pics and I've seen her more times then I thought I would so I kinda feel spoiled lol


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Thats what I don;t understand: We're a small company and we're still getting treated like this..?
> 
> Ok, that right there is a little crazy. I guess they have all the aspirations of a big company... :roll:Click to expand...



It's always hard writing up a resignation letter without ending it in: Kiss my ass, I am out....

:coffee:

lmao... How's everyone feeling today!?


----------



## jules7521

and sorry to have 2 topics going at once but I figured we are women we can multi task


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> It's always hard writing up a resignation letter without ending it in: Kiss my ass, I am out....

 Indeed... how about just "Peace" LOL

Ok, so here's an example of the straight out stupidity we get. Let me preface by saying that we have 9 different warehouses all over the US. 

Customer: I don't know what volume I need, but when I was a little kid I had five books, each with a different color cover, red, orange, blue, green and brown. I am looking for the brown one. Do you have this volume?

Really?? Out of our millions upon millions of books in our 9 warehouses... yeah, let me get right in that for ya! Sheesh!


----------



## ashiozz

HAHA! god.. Lovely. 


I want to do what you do ;) lmao.. I'd be giggling all day long.


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> and sorry to have 2 topics going at once but I figured we are women we can multi task


You know, I once heard that the reason women can multi-task better than men, is because back in the stone age men had one job: Go get the food. Women cooked the food, kept the cave clean, made the clothes, took care of the kids, etc...


.. I wonder if that's really why we're so good at multi-tasking...


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> HAHA! god.. Lovely.
> I want to do what you do ;) lmao.. I'd be giggling all day long.

I do laugh all day, it's awesome! I also read them to my co-worker that shares my office and I read them as they are. I just finished up one where about every three words they put many many periods like so......... LOL


----------



## Ems77

Customer: I want to see the whole.Would you please send the whole picture of this book to me?

Again, with 9 warehouses and millions of books, sure let me get right on that for you. Good thing I brought my personal camera with me today! OMG, what are people freaking thinking?????


----------



## ashiozz

0.0 They aren't.. I'd write back "please go to the local library as I am sure you'd be able to see the "Whole."


----------



## Ems77

Of few of my, what I call lottery reponses (ie if I win the lottery I am so saying this before I quit ) are:

If you need that much help ordering the book (or that much information about it) please buy it from your local store, I am not here to hold your hand, if you can't place an order online, GET OFF THE INTERNET!! 

Ex email: What price can you provide for all the books in this set?
Lottery response: This ain't the swap meet biotch! 

:haha:


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> i am a high risk nightmare lol I have had no joke 15 ultrasounds so far.. that does include 2 fetal echo cardiograms. Funny enough except the fact that I am a short fat round woman I have no other risk factors but my obgyn seems to think I am a walking ticking timebomb oh and i'm " geriatric maternal age" , oh and can't forget the gestational diabetes lol.. such a fabulous title lol so not only am i short n stout but i'm old too lol
> I get growth scans ever 4 weeks, ob appts every 2, but that all ends this week. Tomorrow I have a growth scan and my final fetal heart scan and then 1 last ob apt. Starting next week they will do once a week growth scans, my reg ob appt and i have no idea why the nst. My blood pressure is perfect, I have gained 0 lbs and my lo is measuring small ( she was 3lbs 12 oz's two weeks ago at 32w5d)
> So yes a lab rat lol but hey I have a huge envelops full of scan pics and I've seen her more times then I thought I would so I kinda feel spoiled lol

Jules! You're lucky to get to see her so many times, but yes, it would suck to be so high risk :(.. I am sure baby will be okay. I know I had a lot of scans in the beginning because of his kidneys being big :( but they shrunk down at 28 weeks so no more scans for me. Except now hes measuring big, so maybe they'll scan again closer to d-day! I sure hope, I don't want to let him get humungous!


----------



## jules7521

its so funny though because i'm really not that high a risk lol ok yes i'm 37 but i'm not 50, and yes ok i'm fat.. but really that has no bearing on my uterus lol it's still the same size  not like it magically stretched out when i got fat:haha::haha:
I think my ob just wants to be overly cautious so he can collect more money off my insurance..he strikes me as that kind of man


----------



## Ems77

jules7521 said:


> its so funny though because i'm really not that high a risk lol ok yes i'm 37 but i'm not 50, and yes ok i'm fat.. but really that has no bearing on my uterus lol it's still the same size  not like it magically stretched out when i got fat:haha::haha:
> I think my ob just wants to be overly cautious so he can collect more money off my insurance..he strikes me as that kind of man

LOL, that wouldn't surprise me at all. Doctors are so freaking weird and random. I was over weight before I got pregnant and lost a bunch due to bad MS. Now my doc harps on me because I am not gaining a whole bunch back... really???


----------



## jules7521

Vaurissa said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> its so funny though because i'm really not that high a risk lol ok yes i'm 37 but i'm not 50, and yes ok i'm fat.. but really that has no bearing on my uterus lol it's still the same size  not like it magically stretched out when i got fat:haha::haha:
> I think my ob just wants to be overly cautious so he can collect more money off my insurance..he strikes me as that kind of man
> 
> LOL, that wouldn't surprise me at all. Doctors are so freaking weird and random. I was over weight before I got pregnant and lost a bunch due to bad MS. Now my doc harps on me because I am not gaining a whole bunch back... really???Click to expand...

 I got read the riot act by this ob that if my blood pressure was high due to my weight the nurses would make comments about me when he would have to admit me etc.. mind you this is coming from a man who last year weighed like 450lbs who through the miracle of surgery is now 220 has the nerve to lecture me about me weight. 
Now that I am still 6lbs less then I was when I started he throws out these randomly dumb comments like " you're belly isn't big and neither is your baby" um thank you i think?:haha:


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> its so funny though because i'm really not that high a risk lol ok yes i'm 37 but i'm not 50, and yes ok i'm fat.. but really that has no bearing on my uterus lol it's still the same size  not like it magically stretched out when i got fat:haha::haha:
> I think my ob just wants to be overly cautious so he can collect more money off my insurance..he strikes me as that kind of man
> 
> LOL, that wouldn't surprise me at all. Doctors are so freaking weird and random. I was over weight before I got pregnant and lost a bunch due to bad MS. Now my doc harps on me because I am not gaining a whole bunch back... really???Click to expand...
> 
> I got read the riot act by this ob that if my blood pressure was high due to my weight the nurses would make comments about me when he would have to admit me etc.. mind you this is coming from a man who last year weighed like 450lbs who through the miracle of surgery is now 220 has the nerve to lecture me about me weight.
> Now that I am still 6lbs less then I was when I started he throws out these randomly dumb comments like " you're belly isn't big and neither is your baby" um thank you i think?:haha:Click to expand...

wow. Lol I am technically *BARELY* overweight normally so I was only supposed to gain 25lbs.. they weigh me at the doctors office and are consistently 5lbs higher than my scale at home? According to the home scale I've gained 25LBS now, according to them I've gained 30 -- I get the ol' "YOU ARE ALL BELLY GIRL" from the doctor everytime.. I wanna be like "I promise I'm not as fat as you people seem to make me feel like I am." 

Makes me ready to pop said baby out already. Doctors like to collect allll the money they can, his kidney was BARELY dilated, it was at 4.5mm's when they wanted 4 or less.. *eye roll* and it showed improvement each time but I STILL had to get it monitored every four weeks for a while.. now its my BP which is only borderline right now, and so they take more blood.. gr.. Thank goodness I have good insurance through DH's work or I'd be tired of paying them moneh


----------



## Ems77

I leave my coat and purse on when I go. LOL Last time their scale said 137 and I'm actually still a rip roaring 129! LOL I have learned how to cheat the system:haha: Here's my breakdown deal with her though... 

Ok, supposed to weigh 100. 
Weighed 141 at conception
Lost 16 lbs to 125 due to sickness. 
Am currently 129, which last time I checked is still 29 pounds over weight... um... what's the deal lady? LOL The thing that has to kill me the most though is the fact that the baby is measuring just fine... :wacko: weirdos!


----------



## gigglebox

vaurissa--you should make a blog that just has the e-mails you get in it...i would read it daily. seriously, do it. google has a very simple blogging service :) i use it! it's in my signature (plug)

why are they so weird with weight?! i think everyone's body fluctuates madly when pregnant, end of story. so, as i keep saying, my baby is big. this one high risk doctor was a total dick to me about it; about 7 or 8 weeks ago I had this cock sucker doctor who did the scan to inform me baby was in the 86th percentile (has been since 23 weeks, that or larger). he asked me "do you have gestational diabetes?" and I said no, not at all. he said "do you eat a lot of sugar?", i said kind of, not like a ton but probably more than i should (duh, what pregnant woman doesn't?!). then he says "well you really need to cut back on that. it's not good for you. it's not good for your baby to be born......................................................fat." O_O i couldn't believe that he just said that. i was in a panic about my sugar intake for days and then started frantically googling it...and I found nothing about it, nothing that could confirm sugar=big baby unless you have GD. so finally a couple weeks later i see my OB, and she laughs when I tell her about this. Then she knew exactly what doctor it was...turns out the fucker had been on some weight loss frenzy for months and he himself lost, like, 50 pounds...so he was just being a self-righteous asshole. I again confirmed with another high risk doctor in the same office...he said the head and body are proportionate, not like he's a big fatty fat fat, just a large baby. and that the other doctor is just wrong lol.

in conclusion, doctors are stupid sometimes.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> in conclusion, doctors are stupid sometimes.

Amen sister... right on! LOL 

I suppose I could. It does involve emailing them to myself every day and then posting them when I get home, or the like. I don't know if I have the energy or patience for that at this point in time. LOL. 

I have noticed however that people are particularly nuts today! And some are just plain assholes... check this bitch out: 

Now that I've done unnecessary work because of your error, here's what
you will do: You will cancel my order and refund the $7.44 that you
charged me for the books that you did not send. You will please do that
NOW. And I shall now throw away the thing you sent me.

(Dr.) SoandSo 

I love how she signs it Dr, like that is going to make me quiver in my boots... OMG!! She is now quietly sitting in my inbox having a time out to cool down until Friday. LOL


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> I think so too. Also, you should definitely look for something less stressful. In my opinion, nobody deserves to be treated the way that the corporate for a lot of businesses lets the front line get treated! It's out of control and part of the reason people feel that they are self-entitled, big businesses bending over for everyone who screams is teaching them it's ok to act like a damned 2 year old to get your way even after you're 18! LOL

I used to work on the supervisor line for an airline. I actually said that to someone once, who wouldn't stop screaming on the phone, with a really unreasonable request. "I'm sorry, I stopped giving into temper tantrums when my son was 2. Maybe if you call again, you won't get a parent who's used to dealing with petulant whining."

Still quite glad they never monitored that call...


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> I actually said that to someone once, who wouldn't stop screaming on the phone, with a really unreasonable request. "I'm sorry, I stopped giving into temper tantrums when my son was 2. Maybe if you call again, you won't get a parent who's used to dealing with petulant whining."
> Still quite glad they never monitored that call...

Beautiful! I'll bet. I skated the line a few times at Comcast and am VERY glad none of those happened to be ones monitored. LOL

I skate the line here sometimes too, but luckily, we are pretty self reliant, they don't do much monitoring at all.


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Customer: I want to see the whole.Would you please send the whole picture of this book to me?
> 
> Again, with 9 warehouses and millions of books, sure let me get right on that for you. Good thing I brought my personal camera with me today! OMG, what are people freaking thinking?????

Me: Thank you for calling <airline> how can I help you?
Dummy: I want to go on vacation.
Me: That sounds like fun! Where are you leaving from and where do you want to go?
Dummy: New York to someplace warm.
Me: We go to lots of "warm" places... got anything in mind?
Dummy: Someplace awesome!
Me: Uh... OK, when would you like to go?
Dummy: Whenever it's cheapest.
Me: So you want me to look up every flight from all 6 New York airports we service, to all "warm and awesome" places we service, for the next 11 months we are ticketting for?!?
Dummy: Is that a problem?
Me: /facepalm

Or there was the other dummy that wanted "compensation" for their vacation being "ruined"... because it was too HOT for them to be comfortable and have fun on their vacation. In Phoenix. In July. I had to try REALLY hard not to laugh at him.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> vaurissa--you should make a blog that just has the e-mails you get in it...i would read it daily. seriously, do it. google has a very simple blogging service :) i use it! it's in my signature (plug)
> 
> why are they so weird with weight?! i think everyone's body fluctuates madly when pregnant, end of story. so, as i keep saying, my baby is big. this one high risk doctor was a total dick to me about it; about 7 or 8 weeks ago I had this cock sucker doctor who did the scan to inform me baby was in the 86th percentile (has been since 23 weeks, that or larger). he asked me "do you have gestational diabetes?" and I said no, not at all. he said "do you eat a lot of sugar?", i said kind of, not like a ton but probably more than i should (duh, what pregnant woman doesn't?!). then he says "well you really need to cut back on that. it's not good for you. it's not good for your baby to be born......................................................fat." O_O i couldn't believe that he just said that. i was in a panic about my sugar intake for days and then started frantically googling it...and I found nothing about it, nothing that could confirm sugar=big baby unless you have GD. so finally a couple weeks later i see my OB, and she laughs when I tell her about this. Then she knew exactly what doctor it was...turns out the fucker had been on some weight loss frenzy for months and he himself lost, like, 50 pounds...so he was just being a self-righteous asshole. I again confirmed with another high risk doctor in the same office...he said the head and body are proportionate, not like he's a big fatty fat fat, just a large baby. and that the other doctor is just wrong lol.
> 
> in conclusion, doctors are stupid sometimes.

Just in case it makes you feel better, my only real craving was frosting straight from the jar. I must have eaten 20 or so cans of frosting in the last trimester. (That is a LOT of sugar!!) Kesslie was 6lbs 6oz at 38 weeks. If too much sugar makes fat babies, she did NOT get the memo.


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Me: Thank you for calling <airline> how can I help you?
> Dummy: I want to go on vacation.
> Me: That sounds like fun! Where are you leaving from and where do you want to go?
> Dummy: New York to someplace warm.
> Me: We go to lots of "warm" places... got anything in mind?
> Dummy: Someplace awesome!
> Me: Uh... OK, when would you like to go?
> Dummy: Whenever it's cheapest.
> Me: So you want me to look up every flight from all 6 New York airports we service, to all "warm and awesome" places we service, for the next 11 months we are ticketting for?!?
> Dummy: Is that a problem?
> Me: /facepalm
> Or there was the other dummy that wanted "compensation" for their vacation being "ruined"... because it was too HOT for them to be comfortable and have fun on their vacation. In Phoenix. In July. I had to try REALLY hard not to laugh at him.

Awesome... people are so freaking nuts and self entitled, it scares me! Compensation for their choice... yeah... like a few that I have received that they receive a book by accident from us (sometimes our shippers aren't the brightest) and they want a refund. UM... I can't refund a book YOU DIDN'T EVEN PAY FOR DUMB ASS!!!!! WOW!


----------



## Ems77

And another: 
Hello. I am interested in the Narcotics Anonymous book you have listed. Could you please let me know the color of the book? Also, what edition/year? And what it says on the cover. Thanks!
Wow!


----------



## gigglebox

omg people are so crazy! i can't count the amount of crazy patients we've had call and just be absolutely nuts...but i did remember that i put one on youtube so background story; this woman had been called by someone else multiple times. one of our schedulers called her ONCE to set up her IME appointment (basically be seen by a doctor for a work injury) and she called back and left this on the voice mail. my coworker/deskmate/workwife and I had the idea to create a youtube channel recording all the crazy voice mails we got, but I got lazy and this was the only one that every made it on youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFlXPPWZGUo

the captions on the screen are stupid, but you really only need to hear it anyway...

OK right now i'm drinking a smoothie i made w/ fresh pineapple lol; i text the MIL today, just saying "hi, how's the job hunting going?" because she gets really butt hurt if she isn't contacted for awhile...her response? "going ok. the kids got me a crib for my birthday! now i just need something to put in it lol!"

UGH!!!! TANGIBLE RAGE!


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> OK right now i'm drinking a smoothie i made w/ fresh pineapple lol; i text the MIL today, just saying "hi, how's the job hunting going?" because she gets really butt hurt if she isn't contacted for awhile...her response? "going ok. the kids got me a crib for my birthday! now i just need something to put in it lol!"UGH!!!! TANGIBLE RAGE!

Speaking of insanity... yeah, MIL's fun, aren't they??:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> OK right now i'm drinking a smoothie i made w/ fresh pineapple lol; i text the MIL today, just saying "hi, how's the job hunting going?" because she gets really butt hurt if she isn't contacted for awhile...her response? "going ok. the kids got me a crib for my birthday! now i just need something to put in it lol!"UGH!!!! TANGIBLE RAGE!
> 
> Speaking of insanity... yeah, MIL's fun, aren't they??:haha:Click to expand...

:nope:

in case you missed the bit on this one, MIL's b-day is sunday and she is BAT SHIT BABY CRAZY. wants the baby born on her b-day...and also has been telling people he's due that day, which is not true. i love the woman...but do not want this to happen.

someone asked me about if i was taking RLT. I am in capsule form. 6 a day. boo yah.


----------



## gigglebox

i think this drink is just making me sick


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> ...and also has been telling people he's due that day, which is not true

:shock:
And I thought mine was nuts! LOL

Fun customer insert: 
The following inquiry was provided by this customer: Hi,
I'm interested in this book. Would you ship it to France (Paris) via 1st class USPS shipping ? 
I would truly like to know how I can ship all the way to France via the UNITED STATES postal service.... that's a thinker... :-D


----------



## gigglebox

lol man people are stupid!

katie, i can only assume you are too busy watching RTO to post anything...that or the doctors were SUPER off on your date and you gave birth!

i once had this russian woman call our office to get a copy of her medical report. we cannot legally supply it, so I told her, very nicely, that she needed to obtain the copy from her adjuster. she.went.OFF. "YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GONE!!!!!!!!!!!GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GONE IS THE JUSTICE IN AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Menelly

My favorite is always the assholes that say "I will never use your company again." "Please don't. I'd much rather no one else I know and like has to deal with you again."


----------



## gigglebox

just got back from doctors...absolutely no change from last week :growlmad: still 1cm and not very soft. Rage. The doctor tried a sweep but my cervix isn't very favorable for it at all...at least she tried though.


----------



## ashiozz

:(( labor cake for you!


----------



## jules7521

labor cake for giggle and omg heart attack pills for me.. if bean hasn't been born by april they are inducing me! she's already engaging and gotten plump!


----------



## gigglebox

labor cake=chocolate overdose=yay!!!!

OMG jules being induced so soon?! Crazy! How do they know she's plump? Is she measuring big or are they actually calling her chunky?

WHERE THE HELL IS KATIE? someone plotted murder most foul against her! oh no!


----------



## jules7521

i had a scan today :) she gained 1lb 7 oz's in 2 weeks lol she's now 5lbs 5 oz's. Because of i am on pill form insulin i guess they won't let me go to 40 weeks. I nearly jumped over the high risk docs desk and hugged him when he said induction lol and then he added " if you make it that far" i guess she is sitting that low lol


----------



## gigglebox

yay! yay for low lying babies! And not being small at birth! Ok, maybe that's not good but one of the sonographers I had said she believes larger babies eat & sleep better :thumbup:

So someone in another thread described their crotch as feeling like they'd be riding a bicycle too long. I was like, SPOT ON. That's totally what it feels like! Followed by maybe being kicked with steel toe boots. But feeling this was now really makes me fear what it will fee like after birth! eep.


----------



## jules7521

oh my god i feel like someone took steel toed boots and kicked me repeatedly.. i swear she dropped like 2-3 days ago and my girl parts hurt on the inside.. oh mentioned disobeying the doc and dtd and i looked at him like he was high lol 
i can't believe lo gained that much weight lol i sort of cheated and ate a bunch of licorice this week and i hope the sugar didnt' make her grown like crazy:blush:


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> labor cake for giggle and omg heart attack pills for me.. if bean hasn't been born by april they are inducing me! she's already engaging and gotten plump!

OMGZ.. mines getting plump too, but they won't just induce me for it >< MOFOS .. I have no idea where he is, Im pretty sure hes fairly low though :(


YAY! You'll be next!


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS KATIE? someone plotted murder most foul against her! oh no!

>< We need to glue her to her computer chair already. ><


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> labor cake for giggle and omg heart attack pills for me.. if bean hasn't been born by april they are inducing me! she's already engaging and gotten plump!
> 
> OMGZ.. mines getting plump too, but they won't just induce me for it >< MOFOS .. I have no idea where he is, Im pretty sure hes fairly low though :(
> 
> 
> YAY! You'll be next!Click to expand...

:cry::cry: I'm going to be induced before your due date :cry::cry:

I demand you start to dtd, bounce, do jumping jacks, eat spicy food etc after 37 weeks lol


----------



## ashiozz

Will do! 

My husband will think he won the lotto ;) lmao


----------



## ilove3baby

Lol Katie always seems to go missing huh???!


----------



## ashiozz

She must have a life during pregnancy, this makes me jealous... lmao


----------



## gigglebox

Yes...yes we must either glue her to a computer chair or duct tape the phone to her hand. I think either will suffice.

So pissed, I am an old woman on the inside. Well, I guess physically I'm much like an old woman now...but I digress. Hubs makes fun of me for enjoying knitting, having back pains and such...but the thing that's got me down is there's a craft show in the area this weekend and I can't go because walking=foot death D: boooooooooooooo...

Does anyone else absolutely HATE family obligations? GROWWWWL. Guess we're celebrating MIL's birthday this weekend...our last family encounter was super awkward as hubs' brother freaked out and threatened to knock out his mom because she was poking fun at him and he sucks with words and always resorts to violence...

:( first time i'm not looking forward to a weekend in a long time :(

bitch bitch bitch

HEY! WHO ELSE COULD TOTALLY GO FOR A KLONDIKE BAR RIGHT NOW?! mmmmmm the ones with crunchies....


----------



## gigglebox

btw if any of you give birth before me i am actually going to be irrationally irate.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> yay! yay for low lying babies! And not being small at birth! Ok, maybe that's not good but one of the sonographers I had said she believes larger babies eat & sleep better :thumbup:
> 
> So someone in another thread described their crotch as feeling like they'd be riding a bicycle too long. I was like, SPOT ON. That's totally what it feels like! Followed by maybe being kicked with steel toe boots. But feeling this was now really makes me fear what it will fee like after birth! eep.

I dunno... Kesslie was only 6lb 6oz and she's a very good eater and sleeper. My son was 8lbs 14oz and he was a NIGHTMARE, wouldn't sleep, wouldn't eat, wouldn't stop screaming bloody murder... I think it's more the temperment of the kid, TBH.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> btw if any of you give birth before me i am actually going to be irrationally irate.

/hides

To be fair, I was only due 2 days after you...


----------



## ashiozz

I don't like family functions either. We have to go out to eat with the grandparents this weekend and my brother in law and sister in law and the neices and DH's mommy... 


But I have this odd feeling its some sort of surprise family baby shower because his family has been acting really odd lately and DH locked his phone when I asked what he knew >< He said he would unlock it after a specific time but he would not tell me when. He's scared I'll snoop and find something out, and he's not cheating, I know that for a fact, he's always here or at work, and he works the same hours I do.. lol


----------



## gigglebox

LOL Menelly! shhhhhhhhhh...I am just trying to make myself feel better about a large baby...

OH NO! I didn't even realize you were due so close to me ;____; Even my "bump buddy" on here had her little girl already. As did my husband's cousin who was due the day before me. Maybe *I'M* the secret to having your (universal "your) baby early! lol--too bad it doesn't work on me. BTW how did your labor start out? I had a couple contractions this morning but they're dead now (at least I think they were contractions, it was like a braxton hick but also had period-type cramping at the same time, lasted about 30 seconds).

Uh oh ash, that does sound rather suspecious! Do you want a shower? I grinned and bared it as I wasn't super thrilled but knew I needed baby items lol; also nearly had a panic attack during it but that's a-whole-nother story.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> LOL Menelly! shhhhhhhhhh...I am just trying to make myself feel better about a large baby...
> 
> OH NO! I didn't even realize you were due so close to me ;____; Even my "bump buddy" on here had her little girl already. As did my husband's cousin who was due the day before me. Maybe *I'M* the secret to having your (universal "your) baby early! lol--too bad it doesn't work on me. BTW how did your labor start out? I had a couple contractions this morning but they're dead now (at least I think they were contractions, it was like a braxton hick but also had period-type cramping at the same time, lasted about 30 seconds).
> 
> Uh oh ash, that does sound rather suspecious! Do you want a shower? I grinned and bared it as I wasn't super thrilled but knew I needed baby items lol; also nearly had a panic attack during it but that's a-whole-nother story.

I'm sure your giant baby will be a perfect angel. ;)

To be fair? This time no labor. :D I had a scheduled c-section. I have to be on blood thinners due to a history of pulmonary embolisms, and I have a prior c-section with my son. So my doctor preferred to do a scheduled c-sec than run the risk of uterine rupture on blood thinners. I didn't argue, meant I got to have her at 38 weeks. ;) Especially with the difficult time I had with depression thru my whole pregnancy, I was SO happy to finally be over it. It's funny, my OB keeps panicking that I'm going to have PPD or PPP, and I feel 1000x BETTER now than I did while pregnant. Had a psych appt yesterday and we both laughed and said it was a waste of time. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

lol yay!!! I'm glad you are feeling better, that's amazing! And it's great they took precautions to deliver her safely. A coworker of mine was in almost the exact situation, except her c-section took a turn for the worse and she died on the table...

Oh, I'll mention now that they brought her back :haha: didn't mean to leave you hanging there! She said she was mad that she didn't have any sort of Godly experience, like they say you do--silly lady! she wasn't dead and that was the concern lol


----------



## ..katie..

1. I am not dead
-FOB may or may not be. I plead the fifth.
2. I did not have a baby
3. I don't have a life. All. I have spent the last two days either sleeping or working. Or sleeping while at work.
(and now we're going by memory here)
4. I wasn't actually told by a dr that I was infertile. I was just really young and stupid for most of my life (still am lol) and figured that since I hadn't gotten pregnant yet, I wouldnt! I was wrong. Of course I was wrong. DUH. *bashes head*
5. DUDE WHAT IS LABOR CAKE?
6. Has anyone given birth in the past two days? I assume a few hundred thousand people did, but I mean on here.
7. Customers are idiots. They really are. I am afraid that when I go into stores or have to call or something, that they roll their eyes and say 'i hate people."
-I had a customer last weekend put in $2.50 of diesel in his gas vehicle (20 gallon tank) then procede to *fill it up the rest of the way*, drive over to the shop, and tell us this whole story and tell us that he wants his fuel drained and he wants reimbursed because of misleading signs and if his car has damage, he's suing us blahblahblah. I asked about the misleading signs. He said that it isn't right to have gas and diesel available on the same pumps.
Now, ladies, who wants to play "What's Wrong With This Picture?"? 
FKJSKJFHLKJHLDHF
8. Really, labor cake. I want to eat some. Mostly because it says cake, but also because I could use it as "dialation cake"
9. My girl scout cookies came in!
10. Ash, did you turn in your notice?? what was the reaction?
11. Laura, (I LOVE THAT I KNOW YOUR NAME NOW!) you have two days to pop that baby out. It'll be extra special, FOR ME. BECAUSE THE WORLD REVOLVES AROUND ME. 
12. Laura, I still havent watched RTO. But I really really will, I swear to you. Before you have your baby and get back on the site, I will have watched it, taken notes, and will be ready to discuss.
13. Also, I watched your "Stop calling me. stop calling me. stop calling me" video. The lady sounded like an minnesotian version of my aunt. I was scared for a bit that it might be here. It wasn't.
14. I have to poop. I dont know why this is important, but it is. I'm not constipated, but for the first time in MONTHS, I have to poop, and its one of those "Today i'm going to have to shit" poops and not a "OH MY GOD I HAVE TO GO NOW" poop. Hope that brightened everyones day.
15. I AGREE WITH THE BOOK! or a blog. OH MY GOD we should make a giant blog where all of us write really stupid shit people say. Customers, with special editions by family! or something.
16. Secret: I aspire to be the blogess. or thegirlwho. or mommywantsvodka. I am lame.
17. Menelly, guess where my parents are again? Thats right, your town! lol sorry, I'm a dork.
18. Also, how much does Kesslie weigh now? And do you say it "Kess-ley"?
19. I know what PPD is, but what is PPP? Other than fun to say?
20. I have baby shower pt two tomorrow. Am sort of excited but mostly dreading personal hygene and having to say the same thing over and over and over.
21. Maybe someone will give me labor cake as a present.
22. We have a mouse at work. Which is understandable, because it's a garage, and mechanics aren't tidy with their food, and the doors are open all the time, and its wyoming, and the building is badly constructed blahblahblah. But it's not an ordinary mouse. I will sit and look at you. And stare. and stare. Then you speak to it (I generally tell it "i see you. Avoid the sticky traps, they are ___, ____, and ____" and it will LISTEN until you're done, then when you stop speaking, it runs in a circle and then goes and rams its head into a wall repeatedly, and then goes and hides. At least this is what happened to me, twice. So I assume it's not coincidence.
23. I know I missed a lot of things in this list, but Im sleepy again. good lord why am i so tired. blarrrh
24. GIRL SCOUT COOKIES CAME IN HELL YEAH


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> 1. I am not dead
> -FOB may or may not be. I plead the fifth.
> 2. I did not have a baby
> 3. I don't have a life. All. I have spent the last two days either sleeping or working. Or sleeping while at work.
> (and now we're going by memory here)
> 4. I wasn't actually told by a dr that I was infertile. I was just really young and stupid for most of my life (still am lol) and figured that since I hadn't gotten pregnant yet, I wouldnt! I was wrong. Of course I was wrong. DUH. *bashes head*
> 5. DUDE WHAT IS LABOR CAKE?
> 6. Has anyone given birth in the past two days? I assume a few hundred thousand people did, but I mean on here.
> 7. Customers are idiots. They really are. I am afraid that when I go into stores or have to call or something, that they roll their eyes and say 'i hate people."
> -I had a customer last weekend put in $2.50 of diesel in his gas vehicle (20 gallon tank) then procede to *fill it up the rest of the way*, drive over to the shop, and tell us this whole story and tell us that he wants his fuel drained and he wants reimbursed because of misleading signs and if his car has damage, he's suing us blahblahblah. I asked about the misleading signs. He said that it isn't right to have gas and diesel available on the same pumps.
> Now, ladies, who wants to play "What's Wrong With This Picture?"?
> FKJSKJFHLKJHLDHF
> 8. Really, labor cake. I want to eat some. Mostly because it says cake, but also because I could use it as "dialation cake"
> 9. My girl scout cookies came in!
> 10. Ash, did you turn in your notice?? what was the reaction?
> 11. Laura, (I LOVE THAT I KNOW YOUR NAME NOW!) you have two days to pop that baby out. It'll be extra special, FOR ME. BECAUSE THE WORLD REVOLVES AROUND ME.
> 12. Laura, I still havent watched RTO. But I really really will, I swear to you. Before you have your baby and get back on the site, I will have watched it, taken notes, and will be ready to discuss.
> 13. Also, I watched your "Stop calling me. stop calling me. stop calling me" video. The lady sounded like an minnesotian version of my aunt. I was scared for a bit that it might be here. It wasn't.
> 14. I have to poop. I dont know why this is important, but it is. I'm not constipated, but for the first time in MONTHS, I have to poop, and its one of those "Today i'm going to have to shit" poops and not a "OH MY GOD I HAVE TO GO NOW" poop. Hope that brightened everyones day.
> 15. I AGREE WITH THE BOOK! or a blog. OH MY GOD we should make a giant blog where all of us write really stupid shit people say. Customers, with special editions by family! or something.
> 16. Secret: I aspire to be the blogess. or thegirlwho. or mommywantsvodka. I am lame.
> 17. Menelly, guess where my parents are again? Thats right, your town! lol sorry, I'm a dork.
> 18. Also, how much does Kesslie weigh now? And do you say it "Kess-ley"?
> 19. I know what PPD is, but what is PPP? Other than fun to say?
> 20. I have baby shower pt two tomorrow. Am sort of excited but mostly dreading personal hygene and having to say the same thing over and over and over.
> 21. Maybe someone will give me labor cake as a present.
> 22. We have a mouse at work. Which is understandable, because it's a garage, and mechanics aren't tidy with their food, and the doors are open all the time, and its wyoming, and the building is badly constructed blahblahblah. But it's not an ordinary mouse. I will sit and look at you. And stare. and stare. Then you speak to it (I generally tell it "i see you. Avoid the sticky traps, they are ___, ____, and ____" and it will LISTEN until you're done, then when you stop speaking, it runs in a circle and then goes and rams its head into a wall repeatedly, and then goes and hides. At least this is what happened to me, twice. So I assume it's not coincidence.
> 23. I know I missed a lot of things in this list, but Im sleepy again. good lord why am i so tired. blarrrh
> 24. GIRL SCOUT COOKIES CAME IN HELL YEAH


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::awww::rofl::rofl:

Phew ok i am amused at that list!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lol yay!!! I'm glad you are feeling better, that's amazing! And it's great they took precautions to deliver her safely. A coworker of mine was in almost the exact situation, except her c-section took a turn for the worse and she died on the table...
> 
> Oh, I'll mention now that they brought her back :haha: didn't mean to leave you hanging there! She said she was mad that she didn't have any sort of Godly experience, like they say you do--silly lady! she wasn't dead and that was the concern lol

LOL! That's one reason we scheduled it... I could stop the blood thinners ahead of time!!

Glad your coworker was OK even though she got ripped off of her "stay away from the light!!" moment!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> 5. DUDE WHAT IS LABOR CAKE?
> 9. My girl scout cookies came in!
> 17. Menelly, guess where my parents are again? Thats right, your town! lol sorry, I'm a dork.
> 18. Also, how much does Kesslie weigh now? And do you say it "Kess-ley"?
> 19. I know what PPD is, but what is PPP? Other than fun to say?
> 20. I have baby shower pt two tomorrow. Am sort of excited but mostly dreading personal hygene and having to say the same thing over and over and over.
> 23. I know I missed a lot of things in this list, but Im sleepy again. good lord why am i so tired. blarrrh
> 24. GIRL SCOUT COOKIES CAME IN HELL YEAH

5. Read the licking signposts thread, there's a recipe!
9. I love girl scout cookies. Share!!
17. And you didn't come with to say hi? Mean!! LOL
18. No clue for today but she was back up to 6lb 3oz on Tues. She'd lost down to 5lb 15oz in the hospital. I think she's grown a bit, newborn clothes aren't looking completely ridiculous anymore. And yes, Kess-ley is right.
19. Postpartum psychosis. I have a history of manic psychosis so my OB panics.
20. I avoided the baby shower, which I am grateful for.
23. You are tired cause you are carrying around a spare watermelon 24/7 and you haven't slept without needing to pee every half hour in a month. It really does seem to get better post baby. At least to me. 
24. Seriously, share dammit. :)


----------



## gigglebox

YAY YOU AREN'T DEAD!

and fuck your girls scout cookies :growlmad: ok i'm really just bitter because when i'm not pregnant and trying to avoid their temptation, they're fucking everywhere. I've got girl scouts coming through my chimney and shit to sell them to me...and i have to sigh and sadly say, no, for I will consume them all in one sitting then pout about it.

Now that I want ALL THE THIN MINTS, I haven't seen a single girl scout. Not outside the grocery stores. Not knocking at my door. Not coming through my chimney. I am pissed about it. All I want is a box of thin mints so i can put them in my freezer and eat them once cold. Is that too much to ask for?! And one day my coworker had some leftovers from her daughter to sell, but alas, I never have cash or checks ('cause who the heck carries checks?!). so.../rant.

I also have to poop! you know how woman who sit too near each other sync up their periods? Maybe talking on the internet has that effect on our bowels.

P.S. You best watch that damn movie. and DON'T CHEER ON THIS KID TO COME OUT, HE ABSOLUTELY MAY NOT COME ON SUNDAY! 

Menelly - 23 - thank GOD it gets better! 
Yeah, she'll get over it (the not seeing the light thing...although it was a case of she wanted to see her deceased mother.)

What is everyone's favorite girl scout cookie?

Is anyone watching "Once Upon a Time"?


----------



## gigglebox

OMG KATIE READ THIS NOW. it is about cake. https://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/10/god-of-cake.html

OMG EVERYONE READ THAT BLOG. IT'S ABOUT CAKE.

and i'm sorry if i've offended anyone who carries checks still...i didn't mean it.


----------



## gigglebox

So, just as I was bashing the girl scouts and all they stand for, I obtain cookies!!! :happydance:

I had to go to the grocery store after work today because my husband forgot to get butter when he went. Plus I needed fruit snacks. As I pulled my car into the parking lot, I became temporarily distracted by something out of the corner of my eye at the entrance of the store--large brown boxes. So many boxes. Then I saw moms...and a table...a table with much smaller, more colorful boxes laid on top...and then, the sweetest sight my eyes ever did see -- little girls in uniform holding a decorative, hand-crafted sign made from poster board and magic markers...and upon it was a single word that made my heart dance: "COOKIES".

I thought I was going to cry.

Two boxes of Thin Mint Cookies are in my freezer as we speak...

They don't make a smiley face with a large enough grin to express the way I feel right now. So I hope this works...

:D


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> 1. I am not dead
> -FOB may or may not be. I plead the fifth.
> 2. I did not have a baby
> 3. I don't have a life. All. I have spent the last two days either sleeping or working. Or sleeping while at work.
> (and now we're going by memory here)
> 4. I wasn't actually told by a dr that I was infertile. I was just really young and stupid for most of my life (still am lol) and figured that since I hadn't gotten pregnant yet, I wouldnt! I was wrong. Of course I was wrong. DUH. *bashes head*
> 5. DUDE WHAT IS LABOR CAKE?
> 6. Has anyone given birth in the past two days? I assume a few hundred thousand people did, but I mean on here.
> 7. Customers are idiots. They really are. I am afraid that when I go into stores or have to call or something, that they roll their eyes and say 'i hate people."
> -I had a customer last weekend put in $2.50 of diesel in his gas vehicle (20 gallon tank) then procede to *fill it up the rest of the way*, drive over to the shop, and tell us this whole story and tell us that he wants his fuel drained and he wants reimbursed because of misleading signs and if his car has damage, he's suing us blahblahblah. I asked about the misleading signs. He said that it isn't right to have gas and diesel available on the same pumps.
> Now, ladies, who wants to play "What's Wrong With This Picture?"?
> FKJSKJFHLKJHLDHF
> 8. Really, labor cake. I want to eat some. Mostly because it says cake, but also because I could use it as "dialation cake"
> 9. My girl scout cookies came in!
> 10. Ash, did you turn in your notice?? what was the reaction?
> 11. Laura, (I LOVE THAT I KNOW YOUR NAME NOW!) you have two days to pop that baby out. It'll be extra special, FOR ME. BECAUSE THE WORLD REVOLVES AROUND ME.
> 12. Laura, I still havent watched RTO. But I really really will, I swear to you. Before you have your baby and get back on the site, I will have watched it, taken notes, and will be ready to discuss.
> 13. Also, I watched your "Stop calling me. stop calling me. stop calling me" video. The lady sounded like an minnesotian version of my aunt. I was scared for a bit that it might be here. It wasn't.
> 14. I have to poop. I dont know why this is important, but it is. I'm not constipated, but for the first time in MONTHS, I have to poop, and its one of those "Today i'm going to have to shit" poops and not a "OH MY GOD I HAVE TO GO NOW" poop. Hope that brightened everyones day.
> 15. I AGREE WITH THE BOOK! or a blog. OH MY GOD we should make a giant blog where all of us write really stupid shit people say. Customers, with special editions by family! or something.
> 16. Secret: I aspire to be the blogess. or thegirlwho. or mommywantsvodka. I am lame.
> 17. Menelly, guess where my parents are again? Thats right, your town! lol sorry, I'm a dork.
> 18. Also, how much does Kesslie weigh now? And do you say it "Kess-ley"?
> 19. I know what PPD is, but what is PPP? Other than fun to say?
> 20. I have baby shower pt two tomorrow. Am sort of excited but mostly dreading personal hygene and having to say the same thing over and over and over.
> 21. Maybe someone will give me labor cake as a present.
> 22. We have a mouse at work. Which is understandable, because it's a garage, and mechanics aren't tidy with their food, and the doors are open all the time, and its wyoming, and the building is badly constructed blahblahblah. But it's not an ordinary mouse. I will sit and look at you. And stare. and stare. Then you speak to it (I generally tell it "i see you. Avoid the sticky traps, they are ___, ____, and ____" and it will LISTEN until you're done, then when you stop speaking, it runs in a circle and then goes and rams its head into a wall repeatedly, and then goes and hides. At least this is what happened to me, twice. So I assume it's not coincidence.
> 23. I know I missed a lot of things in this list, but Im sleepy again. good lord why am i so tired. blarrrh
> 24. GIRL SCOUT COOKIES CAME IN HELL YEAH


Labor cake = https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/labor-cake-chocolate-cake-to-induce-labor

And yes I will be trying this


I did turn in my notice - or try to.. but they talked me out of it.. :dohh:

they said "We don't want to lose you, so how about if we try having you come in part time, and do half days instead?"


...It was like I was in a breakup with a clingy boyfriend... but my work loves me or something :shrug: .. They took away the stressful parts of my job and modified my duties to make it better. Starts next week, we will see :coffee:


I did not want a baby shower so I'm really hoping that's NOT what sunday is, we will see, Mitch is acting strange. I mentioned dinner on Sunday, he said it's with his grandparents, I told him he told me it was with everyone.. he said "Oh I did?.. IDK whose going to be there"......... I wish my husband could lie better ...

I too am still pregnant, but at this stage it's a good thing.. blood pressure is being watched though =/


----------



## Ems77

My favs are the chocolate/peanutbutter crack cookies! Lol, they are so addictive and so good, I know a lot of people who call them that or a form of it. I watch Once Upon a Time.  It's late now, but I see I have a lot to catch up on... Been sick again :-( will write more later :haha:


----------



## Menelly

LOL, awesome Giggle! :) Glad you got your cookies! I like thin mints, but I LOVE Samoas. I can (and have!) eaten the whole box. Now that I don't have an excuse to be fat anymore though... :( Can I use the fact I'm already 5lbs under my prepregnancy weight as an excuse to eat more cookies? Please? LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> LOL, awesome Giggle! :) Glad you got your cookies! I like thin mints, but I LOVE Samoas. I can (and have!) eaten the whole box. Now that I don't have an excuse to be fat anymore though... :( Can I use the fact I'm already 5lbs under my prepregnancy weight as an excuse to eat more cookies? Please? LOL

HELL YES YOU CAN! Not to mention you suffered through pregnancy and you gave birth -- that at LEAST entitles you to indulge, in, like, 13 boxes of Samoas. 

I used to love taga...i mean peanut butter crack cookies, but over the years my tastes have changed. I moved from there to samoas, but now all i enjoy are the thin mints. Guess what's on the agenda for breakfast? :happydance: lol no wonder i've gained a million pounds so far...

YAY ANOTHER ONCE UPON A TIME WATCHER! Work wife and I spend at least 3 hours a week discussing theories about the show lol! I watch it with my husband...he came home one day from work and he says to me, "You know, once upon a time is the dumbest show to try and explain to someone" lol! I suppose a group of mechanics aren't going to be too keen on the idea of it :haha:


----------



## Menelly

I think I've had 3-4 boxes of samoas thus far this year. LOL. If my husband doesn't steal them from me first! (He's an addict too.)

I've never seen Once Upon a Time. I rarely watch TV at all... what's it about?


----------



## gigglebox

ok, i'll tell you but I warned you it sounds stupid...

basically it starts out in fairy tale land with all the characters in the stories you grew up with (snow white, prince charming, cinderella, rumplestiltskin, maleficient, some fairies, etc.) celebrating the wedding of Snow & Charming. At this point we don't know what pissed of "The Queen", but we know that Snow White screwed her over somehow and the Queen has decided to make it her goal in life to make Snow, along with every other character, miserable by taking away their memories and banishing them to our world.

Ugh, my hubs is right, this does sound really stupid...

Anyway, they're all sent to a town called "Stroybrooke" where they are each a person there with a life and occupation, but no one remembers anyone else, they can't seem to leave the town, and time has not been passing for 28 years...which by the way is funny because later you are introduced to cinderella who has been heavily pregnant for all that time lol---but they have no concept that time hasn't passed...

The "Queen" in this world is called "Regina", and is the town mayor with all the power. Her nemesis seems to primarily been Rumplestiltskin, who is known as "Mr. Gold". He is strangely sexy, in an odd, what's with your teeth kind of way. 

Ok, are you intrigued yet? NO? I guess I wouldn't be either with the above lol


----------



## Menelly

LOL, that sounds... so bizarre. I may have to see if its on Hulu just to revel in its bizarreness.


----------



## gigglebox

ok i promise it's way more badass then i give it credit for lol; forgot to mention there's a boy that knows everything, and then he gets "Emma" who's kind of like the town savior and the key to breaking the curse...she doesn't believe any of it though. how about a trailer? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rga4rp4j5TY


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> LOL, awesome Giggle! :) Glad you got your cookies! I like thin mints, but I LOVE Samoas. I can (and have!) eaten the whole box. Now that I don't have an excuse to be fat anymore though... :( Can I use the fact I'm already 5lbs under my prepregnancy weight as an excuse to eat more cookies? Please? LOL
> 
> HELL YES YOU CAN! Not to mention you suffered through pregnancy and you gave birth -- that at LEAST entitles you to indulge, in, like, 13 boxes of Samoas.
> 
> I used to love taga...i mean peanut butter crack cookies, but over the years my tastes have changed. I moved from there to samoas, but now all i enjoy are the thin mints. Guess what's on the agenda for breakfast? :happydance: lol no wonder i've gained a million pounds so far...
> 
> YAY ANOTHER ONCE UPON A TIME WATCHER! Work wife and I spend at least 3 hours a week discussing theories about the show lol! I watch it with my husband...he came home one day from work and he says to me, "You know, once upon a time is the dumbest show to try and explain to someone" lol! I suppose a group of mechanics aren't going to be too keen on the idea of it :haha:Click to expand...


I like trefoils. Seriously, shortbread is the best thing ever. and do-si-dos, cuz they're like nutter butters.
and PBCCC.
and samoas.
They have these new berry munch things. oh dear god yum.

Cant do thin mints, though. I love mint, but not in cookie form.

And lemon is gross, unless your talking like a real lemon. or lemonaid.


I can't do OUAT. I keep thinking "Why is Cameron here? Where's House? AAAAH"


----------



## ..katie..

Dear god, i've been trying to respond to this thread for a good 12 hours now. Well, not really. I started at 9 am my time, then left my house at 11, then got home at 4, then tried to respond, then went to sleep at 5, woke up at 6, and have been repeatedly trying to get on the computer since then. (it's nine thirty here now.)

AAAAHHHHHHHH TOO MUCH STIMULATION.

Oh boy.


----------



## ashiozz

Omg.. but at least you were FINALLY able to respond

.. I likes the Samoas and Tag-a-longs .. the berry ones they used to sell in OH I think, there's two different bakeries that do Girl scout cookies and theyre distributed to different regions, I think some of them have different names and most of the cookies are the same .. I used to know Samoas as Carmel-de-lites :)


----------



## gigglebox

HOLY. SHIT. BERRY COOKIES? Why was I not informed of this?!!!!!!! 

Blah I'm also down to one box of thin mints now lol...Think I'm going to have to restock...somewhere...somehow...DAMN THEIR LACK OF ACCESSIBILITY DURING 90% OF THE YEAR!

I think my dog (Gir) is having a mouth off with another dog in the distance. They really do seem to be taking turns barking at each other. He's pretty pissed off about the situation.

Yeah, I was almost totally turned off by OUAT after the first episode due to how stupid it seemed; Cameron/Emma is hot so I have no problem seeing her every episode. My problem was it was just so fairy tale heavy and I wasn't sure if I was going to get into it...but my philosophy is don't knock it until you try it twice, so I saw the second episode which got better and kinda grimdark and I was sucked in...


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> I think my dog (Gir)


I didn't make it past this in your post, so I really have no idea if you said "is turning into a flying monkey" or "rapes cats at night" or "has diarrhea" but

OH MY GOD YOU NAMED YOUR DOG GIR?????????????


Best. Thing. Ever.

Is he green?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Omg.. but at least you were FINALLY able to respond
> 
> .. I likes the Samoas and Tag-a-longs .. the berry ones they used to sell in OH I think, there's two different bakeries that do Girl scout cookies and theyre distributed to different regions, I think some of them have different names and most of the cookies are the same .. I used to know Samoas as Carmel-de-lites :)

Dude, I was a girl scout for, like, ever.
I have more pins and patches than my navy dad lol.
Carmel-de-lites, in this part of the world, are basically chocolate turtles that the GSs have recently started selling, along with peanut butter dreams and stuff.

I dunno, I feel its branching out too far. I like my cookies, damnit.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh, and to finish my response after I got distracted by Gir, has anyone noticed how ridiculously fairy-tale-y this year, in the entertainment biz, is/is going to be? Right now, there's two fairy tale movies coming out (Yay, we get to look at kristen stewart NOT making facial expressions again.) and theres like 5543584 serieseses (seri.) of fairy tale land coming out.



On a side note, recently, i've been having people tell me how mature I am and how much i've grown up and how well I'm handling everything.
Little do they know that i spend hours on the computer listening to stuff like
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oqcju1Tw_c
and dedicating it to FOB.

I'm really like a grumpy 13 year old, in all honesty. Maybe I shouldn't lie to them anymore and just let them know who I really am? lmao


----------



## ..katie..

Oh, and one more post for my marathon thread postage (wtf am i trying to say...)

this may be cross posting, but I just got myself into the great cat debate again. Will I never learn?


----------



## ashiozz

Damnit Katie if you bring cats into this thread we'll get locked out. Don't you know they are the source of all pregnant women's arguments these days?


----------



## ..katie..

No shit man lol.

I was thinking about posting about how I just realized that I have 3 bottles. Little bottles, too. But only three, which I dont think is enough. And yeah, I am planning on BFing but if it doesn't work out, I NEED MORE FREAKING BOTTLES.
But then I realized it was potentially dangerous?


So, of course, to avoid confrontation, I jump on a cat thread. wtf.


----------



## ashiozz

3 bottles? I am breast feeding too but I have the avent pump and my mother in law bought me a starter kit if of bottles and then I have storage cups that convert into bottles too.. which is really cool.. so I can pump and use a bottle (or rather DH can feed baby with bottle and pull his weight too ;))

You could always go baby shoppins today, right? That sounds fun.. I've been cut off from that :( and I have the itch to spend my moneh on baby things!!!


----------



## ..katie..

planning on doing one more baby shopping spree soon. I got some money at the last shower, so that will go to liners and bottles. And then, when she's born, I can put the rest of it in her college fund!


----------



## ashiozz

That sounds like an awesome idea! I need to start a college fund for mine too.. but with me working part time right now and getting paid half of what I'm used to, it'll have to wait til I get back on my feets again after he pops out :)


----------



## ..katie..

lol, I work two days a week, live with my parents, and am going to go back to school...I probably will need the money too, but I figure if I can lock up ten bucks a paycheck, it'll be a decent start.
kind of.


----------



## ashiozz

Ah, I work 5 days a week but its the equivalent of working 3 eight hour days almost, a little less, and this is starting monday.. My husband and I don't combine our money either, we just split all the bills and then since he makes more he pays for the food and gas and such (we have one car) ... Livin' the dream, I technically really dont NEED to work.. we could live on his money, but I like contributing and I like having MY money to do what I would like with, and we have 0 financial arguments. It's really nice :)

But yeah, putting me down to half my money is going to mean I need to hold onto what I Can for dear life or I might freak out =/


----------



## ..katie..

I understand, sort of. That independence thing hooks ya.

I've always wondered how SAHMs do it. Like, not in a derogatory way in any way, shape, or form, but how do they get money to give their husbands christmas presents and stuff?


----------



## ashiozz

They use their husbands money, which I really find odd because if I ever did that, he wouldn't see it as a gift.

I'd have to get a part time job if I was a SAHM during the holidays.. but Im the only one that does holiday shopping for the family.. he rarely helps/contributes to that.. so if I ever were to be a SAHM no one would get anything and we'd be the grinches... 0.o That sounds horrible..

I often wonder how he functioned during holidays before I existed...


----------



## gigglebox

systematically responding...

He is not green, he is actually brindle/brown so he looks like a big turd. Or a potato...which is actually his nickname. Which in retrospect is kind of stupid that his nickname is longer than his actual name...Alas, they do not make a Gir suit for actual dogs that I have found :/ Anywho the name is quite fitting for him. We sat there thinking about a name for awhile when we remember Gir, and that Gir is awesome, and also (kind of) a dog, so we just chose it. I think out of the 203749 people who have asked what his name was, only 2 have gotten the reference without explanation. One of them is you. This chick I know (used to work with her, now just facebook "friends") still asks me how "Grrrrr" is doing :dohh: and you should see the reactions I get from the vet...

"What is your dog's name?"
"Gir."
"Oh, Girl?"
"No, Gir...like girl, but without the L."
"Oh! Grrrrr, like the sound! hahah that's so cute!"

I blame Harry Potter. He gave everyone the magic fever...which I'm OK with, because before this it was all about the Vampire fever. Confession: I love Twilight. There, I said it. Now judge me harshly. 

That video must have been early blink182, as they suck much now. Don't let me fool you into thinking I used to be a fan or something, it's just an opinion really...

Have you ever heard of Mindless Self Indulgence? Talk about music for the immature...except I love it. 

Evidently this post has become about guilty pleasures.


----------



## gigglebox

shit how did you guys fit in 17 posts between the last one I read and the one I just submitted? I guess I have to leave and eat food so I'll miss conversation again (damn you for being on the same coast) but wanted to say I am in the same situation almost, don't feel like a contributing member if I'm not working and don't know how sahm's do it...but to each their own! Personally I like having money that isn't being kept tabs on, you know? not like I do anything super sneaky...but I don't think hubby will appreciate me asking for money to buy things like candy...and girl scout cookies...and other things i don't really need but *feel* i need.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> They use their husbands money, which I really find odd because if I ever did that, he wouldn't see it as a gift.
> 
> I'd have to get a part time job if I was a SAHM during the holidays.. but Im the only one that does holiday shopping for the family.. he rarely helps/contributes to that.. so if I ever were to be a SAHM no one would get anything and we'd be the grinches... 0.o That sounds horrible..
> 
> I often wonder how he functioned during holidays before I existed...

Thats kind of what I thought, too. The last two christmases, I couldn't afford presents for everybody, so I just cooked. A lot. I caused 73% of all type-two diabetes in WY


When I was with FOB, I frequently wonder how he even managed to survive. Didn't bathe without being told to, didn't do laundry, forgot to turn in library material, etc. It was like, "really? i'm not your mother."


----------



## gigglebox

ewww replacing FOB's mom...the some sick Freudian shit right there...

btw just read the cat thread, you know, because it had a lock and as I told you I read all locked threads...and loved the use of "tit for tat" as a closing argument by the mod :thumbup: lol


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> systematically responding...
> 
> He is not green, he is actually brindle/brown so he looks like a big turd. Or a potato...which is actually his nickname. Which in retrospect is kind of stupid that his nickname is longer than his actual name...Alas, they do not make a Gir suit for actual dogs that I have found :/ Anywho the name is quite fitting for him. We sat there thinking about a name for awhile when we remember Gir, and that Gir is awesome, and also (kind of) a dog, so we just chose it. I think out of the 203749 people who have asked what his name was, only 2 have gotten the reference without explanation. One of them is you. This chick I know (used to work with her, now just facebook "friends") still asks me how "Grrrrr" is doing :dohh: and you should see the reactions I get from the vet...
> 
> "What is your dog's name?"
> "Gir."
> "Oh, Girl?"
> "No, Gir...like girl, but without the L."
> "Oh! Grrrrr, like the sound! hahah that's so cute!"
> 
> I blame Harry Potter. He gave everyone the magic fever...which I'm OK with, because before this it was all about the Vampire fever. Confession: I love Twilight. There, I said it. Now judge me harshly.
> 
> That video must have been early blink182, as they suck much now. Don't let me fool you into thinking I used to be a fan or something, it's just an opinion really...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Mindless Self Indulgence? Talk about music for the immature...except I love it.
> 
> Evidently this post has become about guilty pleasures.

Not systematically responding...

I like my coffee black, just like my metal =)
I really only know two MSI songs... Shut Me Up and (I Hate) Jimmy Page lol

I love harry potter. I still sometimes try to convince myself that the owl who carried my letter just got lost in the WY wind...sigh. I applied to a college in london because I hoped it really was hogwarts in disguise.

I'm judging you very harshly. Unless, of course, you like the books. The books were okay. The movies just really sucked. IMO, of course.

Really, only two people in your life watch Zim? That's terrible. MADE WITH PEANUTS AND SOAP! ah god, I love me some Gir.

I call one of my dogs "Burrito" and one "Mishkabibbles" which are both longer than their real names...

I heart blink. A lot. Take Off Your Pants and Jacket is my favorite album ever. Mostly because that line would actually probably make me take off my pants and jacket, but whatever =)
If you look back on the timeline of things, I can actually directly blame Blink and pistachio pudding for my pregnancy.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> shit how did you guys fit in 17 posts between the last one I read and the one I just submitted? I guess I have to leave and eat food so I'll miss conversation again (damn you for being on the same coast) but wanted to say I am in the same situation almost, don't feel like a contributing member if I'm not working and don't know how sahm's do it...but to each their own! Personally I like having money that isn't being kept tabs on, you know? not like I do anything super sneaky...but I don't think hubby will appreciate me asking for money to buy things like candy...and girl scout cookies...and other things i don't really need but *feel* i need.

Mine is hair dye. I would like to obsessively dye and redye my hair over and over without getting yelled at about spending money.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ewww replacing FOB's mom...the some sick Freudian shit right there...
> 
> btw just read the cat thread, you know, because it had a lock and as I told you I read all locked threads...and loved the use of "tit for tat" as a closing argument by the mod :thumbup: lol

Would have been better if it was "kit for cat". Harhar punny!

I havent read it yet. I had to go yell at my dog for taking off after a crane and not listening to me (he's now locked up in his pen while his counterpart may roam freely. I hope they understand whats up.) and I stubbed my toe and nearly died, and then I jumped on this thread and responded.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> shit how did you guys fit in 17 posts between the last one I read and the one I just submitted? I guess I have to leave and eat food so I'll miss conversation again (damn you for being on the same coast) but wanted to say I am in the same situation almost, don't feel like a contributing member if I'm not working and don't know how sahm's do it...but to each their own! Personally I like having money that isn't being kept tabs on, you know? not like I do anything super sneaky...but I don't think hubby will appreciate me asking for money to buy things like candy...and girl scout cookies...and other things i don't really need but *feel* i need.

RIGHT?! I need to have the right to buy my nice Bath and body works soaps, or my expensive shaving creams online (Im allergic to the stuff in the can)

Or any other random dumb thing that I Decide will fill my life for joy for at least the next 10 minutes..

Lmao.. but I couldnt be a SAHM either for this reason alone..



As for replacing OH's mommy.. my husband lived at home til we moved in together and at that point he was 32.. I had to teach him how to do laundry.. his mom still did his =/ 

Boys will be boys... now thats his favorite chore, so he does mine too!


----------



## gigglebox

loved the books (have them all and somehow convinced my mom to read them) as they appeal to my angsty 16-year-old self. I wish I could give them to myself 9 years ago. I would have loved them then...I mean I love them now but the desire to be whisked away by a hot over protective vampire is not as strong now as it would have been then. The movies...ugh how do i answer that? can I say I love to hate them? or i hate them so much i love them? I don't know...but I've seen them all lol; and I enthusiastically, un-ironically, can wait for the final movie :D

Love MSI, had many of the albums..."Prom" is my favorite song. Also really like "Bitches"...Seen 'em twice live...it's certainly an entertaining show if you like to be active during concerts. I used to. But now that i've aged 30 years in the past 10 I'm a lot less into the idea of it...

Have you seen the "Shut me up" music video? It makes me laugh on more than one occasion. OOOOH "Stupid MF". also good. I hate when people ask me what kind of music MSI is...I just say, like, hyperactive industrial with terrible lyrics...'cause how else DO you describe it? I mean, they DO have terrible lyrics! Even jimmy says so IN THE SONGS. He makes fun of the audience for liking his music, and he's right, because it's bad. and again, I love it....

wow, let's end that rant.

did you read the harry potter books? My dad is trying to tell me that it's, like, an important part of my existence or something.

P.S. I HATE when people try to relate Harry Potter to Twilight. :nope: why do they do that? Like, oh, the HP movies were better...Ok, they were, but you aren't comparing the same things here. It'd be like comparing picking up my dog's poop to a nature walk. 

stubbing your toe is the worst!

Ash good job on training him :thumbup: lol; no no, I know you didn't *train* him...but i'm glad he wasn't spoiled goods, you know? some men that are taken care of by their moms too much can be rather clingy and useless as far as helping others go. I also have my hubs do my laundry, but this is because the washer/dryer is ALLLLLLL THE WAAAAAYYYYY down in the basement...that flight of stairs is brutal on a pregnant woman! I feel bad for any pregnant lady living on the top level of an apartment. F that.

blaaahhh t-minus 1 hour until dinner with the inlaws...


----------



## gigglebox

oh meant to ask, what kind of dog do you have katie? and anyone else?

PICTURES? :D


----------



## Ems77

The intrigue of OUAT is hard to explain, but I do really enjoy the show, Grim too.
The only thing that irritates/ed me about it was the original situation between the kid and Emma, that was illegal as shit!! Talk about unrealistic, she would have been thrown in jail in an instant, you don't screw with private adoptions. 

At any rate, LOVING Gir's name! My daughter has a hat that is him... Doesn't just have him on it, it's a huge-ear-flap hat that is entirely him  I didn't realize he was a dog however, and neither did she lol. What type, would ya say? 

I was a stay-at-home Mom for 7 years, never thought much about it. There was always plenty to get by on. Course I was in Gerrmany and married to an Army dude. Having housing and all of that paid for did make financial security easier. LOL. Hubby and I both work now, I work 3 days a week and my money is the 'fun' money, if you will, hubby pays for all of life's necessities, it's a good plan, we budget our major purchases, cars and things, so that we can stay within that plan. We don't live outside of his means (necessity-wise). We don't have financial arguments either... That's actually really nice, as I think about it now lol. 

Bought a pack and play and carseat/stroller combo today :happydance: my dad's former wife (whom I still call my step mom, long story) gave us a hot chunk of change for my baby shower that she threw. 

Wow! THAT was long, post over. Lol


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I understand, sort of. That independence thing hooks ya.
> 
> I've always wondered how SAHMs do it. Like, not in a derogatory way in any way, shape, or form, but how do they get money to give their husbands christmas presents and stuff?

I just use "his" money. We consider all of it "ours".

Bright side is I'm a disabled vet, so I have a decent "income" via existing... but again, we consider it all "our" money.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> I blame Harry Potter. He gave everyone the magic fever...which I'm OK with, because before this it was all about the Vampire fever. Confession: I love Twilight. There, I said it. Now judge me harshly.

I have a friend that calls Twilight a "shitty Mormon masturbation manual for pretweens". How's that for harsh? :)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> did you read the harry potter books? My dad is trying to tell me that it's, like, an important part of my existence or something.
> 
> P.S. I HATE when people try to relate Harry Potter to Twilight. :nope: why do they do that? Like, oh, the HP movies were better...Ok, they were, but you aren't comparing the same things here. It'd be like comparing picking up my dog's poop to a nature walk.
> 
> stubbing your toe is the worst!

Of course I read the HP books. The movies aren't my favorite, but I still have them all. I have all the HP books in hardback and they take up most of my life all the time. Because I have a problem.

I hate when people do that too. Except i'd compare it more like The Bible to a phonebook. But, once again, just me :haha:

I'm pretty sure I broke it. But sometimes I cant feel it because of the twinges in my back.



How was inlaw dinner?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> oh meant to ask, what kind of dog do you have katie? and anyone else?
> 
> PICTURES? :D


Miska is a pitbull greyhound mix. She's gorgeous as all hell.
Borris is a blue heeler. He's dorky looking lol.

I will upload pics in a while =)


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> The intrigue of OUAT is hard to explain, but I do really enjoy the show, Grim too.
> The only thing that irritates/ed me about it was the original situation between the kid and Emma, that was illegal as shit!! Talk about unrealistic, she would have been thrown in jail in an instant, you don't screw with private adoptions.
> 
> At any rate, LOVING Gir's name! My daughter has a hat that is him... Doesn't just have him on it, it's a huge-ear-flap hat that is entirely him  I didn't realize he was a dog however, and neither did she lol. What type, would ya say?
> 
> I was a stay-at-home Mom for 7 years, never thought much about it. There was always plenty to get by on. Course I was in Gerrmany and married to an Army dude. Having housing and all of that paid for did make financial security easier. LOL. Hubby and I both work now, I work 3 days a week and my money is the 'fun' money, if you will, hubby pays for all of life's necessities, it's a good plan, we budget our major purchases, cars and things, so that we can stay within that plan. We don't live outside of his means (necessity-wise). We don't have financial arguments either... That's actually really nice, as I think about it now lol.
> 
> Bought a pack and play and carseat/stroller combo today :happydance: my dad's former wife (whom I still call my step mom, long story) gave us a hot chunk of change for my baby shower that she threw.
> 
> Wow! THAT was long, post over. Lol

Gir isnt really a dog, Gir is a robot. kind of. I love the dog suit. I actually have been searching far and wide for a Gir onesie... sigh.

Well, i get that a lot of people don't need both spouses working, but it's the christmas and hair dye and stuff that confuses me. Like, does one get a set amount of money each pay check, or do you ask for money when you need it, or what?

I guess I dont get it because I've never split responsibility with someone. Like, if I wanted the house cleaned, I cleaned it. If he wanted it cleaned, he cleaned it. If I wanted 20 bucks, I'd get it from the bank. If he wanted 20 bucks, he'd sell a pill.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I understand, sort of. That independence thing hooks ya.
> 
> I've always wondered how SAHMs do it. Like, not in a derogatory way in any way, shape, or form, but how do they get money to give their husbands christmas presents and stuff?
> 
> I just use "his" money. We consider all of it "ours".
> 
> Bright side is I'm a disabled vet, so I have a decent "income" via existing... but again, we consider it all "our" money.Click to expand...

So, who does the banking in the family? And do you guys have seperate bank accounts plus a joint? If not, does the person who pays the bills know exactly what was spent on them for christmas and whatnot?

My mom and dad do it like this...They both have autodeposit for their checks, so on payday, my mom goes and takes out $100 for each of their bank accounts, then $100 in cash for each of them. So, all but $400 goes into their joint account. (the numbers aren't right. I dont know how much she takes out, plus they take out some for a different bank somewhere that has their savings and retirement?) Presents are taken out of their own accts. Bills come out of the joint, even if it is my mom's car or my dad's car.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> I blame Harry Potter. He gave everyone the magic fever...which I'm OK with, because before this it was all about the Vampire fever. Confession: I love Twilight. There, I said it. Now judge me harshly.
> 
> I have a friend that calls Twilight a "shitty Mormon masturbation manual for pretweens". How's that for harsh? :)Click to expand...

LMAO!!!


Are you LDS, by the way? I've been curious, since you do live in the great salt lake area. No judging if you are or aren't.

I, as a 20 year old, unmarried, unmissioned, knocked up, navy-brat, coffee-drinking, swearing, former stoner (i miss those days, even if I dont remember them) am obviously not, but my best friend in the whole wide world (15 years lol) is a return missionary (brazil). We get odd looks when people find out.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I understand, sort of. That independence thing hooks ya.
> 
> I've always wondered how SAHMs do it. Like, not in a derogatory way in any way, shape, or form, but how do they get money to give their husbands christmas presents and stuff?
> 
> I just use "his" money. We consider all of it "ours".
> 
> Bright side is I'm a disabled vet, so I have a decent "income" via existing... but again, we consider it all "our" money.Click to expand...
> 
> So, who does the banking in the family? And do you guys have seperate bank accounts plus a joint? If not, does the person who pays the bills know exactly what was spent on them for christmas and whatnot?
> 
> My mom and dad do it like this...They both have autodeposit for their checks, so on payday, my mom goes and takes out $100 for each of their bank accounts, then $100 in cash for each of them. So, all but $400 goes into their joint account. (the numbers aren't right. I dont know how much she takes out, plus they take out some for a different bank somewhere that has their savings and retirement?) Presents are taken out of their own accts. Bills come out of the joint, even if it is my mom's car or my dad's car.Click to expand...

We just have one account. Yes we know what the other spent on gifts, but we have preset gift budgets anyways. He does most if the banking cause I am terrible with money. If I want girl scout cookies or hair dye I just buy it. 

Nope not mormon. Hell, didn't I just say shit? Lol

I HATE cluster feeding days. I haven't put my boobs away in 8 hours now. Waah!


----------



## gigglebox

LOL i am going to have to share that with workwife. She's the one who got me into the books in the first place. Clever friend you have ;)

LOVE PITS AND PIT MIXES! I want one but I enjoy small dogs (for the convenience factor). Small stocky beasts that is:



Gir is the all brown one (french bulldog, boston terrier mix), the black & white one is dakota (boston terrier...but a stocky one, not one of those small twiggy bitch made kind).

dinner was very nice. I told MIL "sorry you didn't get a baby for your birthday" and she said "it's ok, he'll have his own special day." then she proceeded to tell me about her pandora necklace she got from my FIL (which is cute), but then said "I'm going to get a little bead for it to represent my little boy!" (referring to, um, MY, little boy) :growlmad:

I think my anger is irrational. first born grandchild...i get it. but...but...blarga larga bllaahhhh.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL OMG I'M LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW....I tried really hard to find a cute picture of my dogs, so when i just posted that last one, then enlarged it to see what it actually looked like (i was choosing it from thumbnails on my computer), I realized the both look like demon spawn finishing off the bones of their victim! I feel obligated to find a cuter picture...This is when we just got Gir.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0025.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Nope not mormon. Hell, didn't I just say shit? Lol
> 
> I HATE cluster feeding days. I haven't put my boobs away in 8 hours now. Waah!

Is it weird being in mormonland and not being mormon?

I once went to a Our Lady Of Guadalupe ceremony at one of the big catholic churches in SLC (am also not catholic) and oh my god, prettiest thing ever. I nearly died.

My insurance (the real stuff, not the state stuff) is Sinclair, so they only pay in Utah (which is odd, because it started in wy? yeah..), so they pay for me to drive down there, and eat and sleep in the Little America tower.
I dont know why thats relevant.

oh well.


And i'm sorry about your boobs. Do you switch boobs when feeding so they're equally swollen, or do you have one gigantor tata and one ittttybitty one?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> LOL i am going to have to share that with workwife. She's the one who got me into the books in the first place. Clever friend you have ;)
> 
> LOVE PITS AND PIT MIXES! I want one but I enjoy small dogs (for the convenience factor). Small stocky beasts that is:
> 
> View attachment 361733
> 
> 
> Gir is the all brown one (french bulldog, boston terrier mix), the black & white one is dakota (boston terrier...but a stocky one, not one of those small twiggy bitch made kind).
> 
> dinner was very nice. I told MIL "sorry you didn't get a baby for your birthday" and she said "it's ok, he'll have his own special day." then she proceeded to tell me about her pandora necklace she got from my FIL (which is cute), but then said "I'm going to get a little bead for it to represent my little boy!" (referring to, um, MY, little boy) :growlmad:
> 
> I think my anger is irrational. first born grandchild...i get it. but...but...blarga larga bllaahhhh.

I LOVE that brindle coloring Gir has. Mish is colored similar, but she's a bit lighter. It reminds me of a tiger.

MILs do have to be obnoxious at times. At least she wasn't pissy that ze baybeh wasn't coming today. Do you like her when you're not preggo?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> LOL OMG I'M LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW....I tried really hard to find a cute picture of my dogs, so when i just posted that last one, then enlarged it to see what it actually looked like (i was choosing it from thumbnails on my computer), I realized the both look like demon spawn finishing off the bones of their victim! I feel obligated to find a cuter picture...This is when we just got Gir.

I was going to say, Gir looks a lot smaller in this picture than in the last... O_O


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Nope not mormon. Hell, didn't I just say shit? Lol
> 
> I HATE cluster feeding days. I haven't put my boobs away in 8 hours now. Waah!
> 
> Is it weird being in mormonland and not being mormon?
> 
> I once went to a Our Lady Of Guadalupe ceremony at one of the big catholic churches in SLC (am also not catholic) and oh my god, prettiest thing ever. I nearly died.
> 
> My insurance (the real stuff, not the state stuff) is Sinclair, so they only pay in Utah (which is odd, because it started in wy? yeah..), so they pay for me to drive down there, and eat and sleep in the Little America tower.
> I dont know why thats relevant.
> 
> oh well.
> 
> 
> And i'm sorry about your boobs. Do you switch boobs when feeding so they're equally swollen, or do you have one gigantor tata and one ittttybitty one?Click to expand...

It kind if sucks but SLC is getting a bit less mormon now. We should be moving to provo area in august, being non lds in happy valley is going to BLOW.

Switching boobies. Lopsided sucks. 

Sorry to be succinct but I'm on my phone with a boob out again... /sigh


----------



## ..katie..

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/borris.jpg

^^^Borris


https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/mish.jpg
^^^Mishka

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/dogs.jpg

^^^Mish trying to eat Burrito's face.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> It kind if sucks but SLC is getting a bit less mormon now. We should be moving to provo area in august, being non lds in happy valley is going to BLOW.
> 
> Switching boobies. Lopsided sucks.
> 
> Sorry to be succinct but I'm on my phone with a boob out again... /sigh

Twas born in Provo, and my very non-mormon grandparents live there. I guess essentially being in BYU kinda would suck, huh?

I'm sorry about your boobs =(


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> Gir isnt really a dog, Gir is a robot. kind of. I love the dog suit. I actually have been searching far and wide for a Gir onesie... sigh.

Found this! https://www.cafepress.com/+infant_creeper,7198736


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> oh meant to ask, what kind of dog do you have katie? and anyone else?
> 
> PICTURES? :D

I has a puggle! 



in other news, I think I mentioned here that i suspected a baby shower in the works from DH's family


..It was tonight at outback. I ate lots, feel fat, and I have put away a LOT of baby things, all he needs now is a jumparoo and a highchair and I'm done :)


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Gir isnt really a dog, Gir is a robot. kind of. I love the dog suit. I actually have been searching far and wide for a Gir onesie... sigh.
> 
> Found this! https://www.cafepress.com/+infant_creeper,7198736Click to expand...

I need it.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> oh meant to ask, what kind of dog do you have katie? and anyone else?
> 
> PICTURES? :D
> 
> I has a puggle!
> 
> 
> 
> in other news, I think I mentioned here that i suspected a baby shower in the works from DH's family
> 
> 
> ..It was tonight at outback. I ate lots, feel fat, and I have put away a LOT of baby things, all he needs now is a jumparoo and a highchair and I'm done :)Click to expand...

Awwww <3

And was it terrible?? It doesn't sound terrible lol.


----------



## ashiozz

It was OK.. I didn't know many people.. it was mostly his side of the family but SIL's parents were there? weird. I survived it, Then I came home and put all his new stuff away, and now I'm playing the waiting game... waiting for baby to come... 


I'm not big on parties/events where I am the center of attention, I feel awkward.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> It was OK.. I didn't know many people.. it was mostly his side of the family but SIL's parents were there? weird. I survived it, Then I came home and put all his new stuff away, and now I'm playing the waiting game... waiting for baby to come...
> 
> 
> I'm not big on parties/events where I am the center of attention, I feel awkward.

I thrive on the awkward.

What did you eat?

What did he get?

How many more intrusive questions can I ask?


----------



## ashiozz

I ate steak a potato and some french onion soup! more calories than I really needed lmao

He got lots of clothes, lots of diapers lots of wipes, a swing!! :) and an ottoman to store his toys in and some other random stuff, LOTS of quarters... He has $356 for his college fund

It was all good and Im glad it's done with, Now I just need to go into labor.


----------



## ..katie..

Quarters? And is it a swing with a base and all, or a strap-them-to-the-ceiling-fan one? (i dont really strap chillens to ceiling fans, for reference...)


And i heart french onion soup. more than life itself, nearly.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Quarters? And is it a swing with a base and all, or a strap-them-to-the-ceiling-fan one? (i dont really strap chillens to ceiling fans, for reference...)
> 
> 
> And i heart french onion soup. more than life itself, nearly.

quarters were for a game, mitch's mom filled a bottle bank of quarters .. we had to guess how much money was in there, My guess was $400 .. But someone guessed $385 :( 

it was 356 

https://img2.targetimg2.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/13/94/13946307.jpg


Thats the swing he got .. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Swinging kids by ceiling fans would be sweet. When I was little they had those johnny jump-up door way jumpers, but they were less safe then the ones nowadays are I guess.. If we were back in the 80's-90s I bet this would be acceptable.. Lmao


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Swinging kids by ceiling fans would be sweet. When I was little they had those johnny jump-up door way jumpers, but they were less safe then the ones nowadays are I guess.. If we were back in the 80's-90s I bet this would be acceptable.. Lmao

We actually still have mine from 20 years ago lol. I don't think i'll be using it, but it still lives here hehe =)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Quarters? And is it a swing with a base and all, or a strap-them-to-the-ceiling-fan one? (i dont really strap chillens to ceiling fans, for reference...)
> 
> 
> And i heart french onion soup. more than life itself, nearly.

I now want a strap them to the ceiling fan swing. This has potential.


----------



## gigglebox

omg vaurissa! thanks for the link! i am so investing in this...however i, too, want an full body baby suit. i have an agreement with workwife that she has to make me one for baby's first holloween (she is a cosplayer and makes many a costume). If she doesn't, she on my shit list for sure.

PUPPIES!!! SO CUTE!!! <3 :D squeeeee!!! cute puppy pictures make my IQ drop into negative levels when I look at them...ash does your puggle have the annoying beagle bark? I can't stand it...but i can see how it is loved. actually my older dog (dakota) is a breedist. He is generally agressive to other dogs, but has never met a beagle he didn't like.

glad the shower was tolerable! i know what you mean about being the center of attention...i hate it too. how did you fair at your wedding? i did OK with the help of my klonopin! (anti-anxiety meds, for those who didn't know).

if you attach the swing to the ceiling fain, would it be, like, on the outside of the blade so they spin much in the fashion of one of those swing rides at amusement parks? Or would you put them kind of in the middle so they just spin continuously (does this question even make sense?)

wait, am i the only one assuming you turn the fan on once said child is attached?

MIL was not upset about baby not being born...as far as I could tell. and yes, i do like her. I actually really lucked out in the in-laws department...now we'll see how i feel after baby is here.

I want french onion soup, in my mouth, right now. actually i might get some for dinner now that someone has mentioned it. also want an advacado as i see a picture of it.


----------



## ..katie..

I didn't realize Puggle meant "beagle" and "pug" all in one go. I'm an idiot. So does he breathe like a pug and howl like a hound? I want to kiss hims face.

Klons make me go to sleep. I have no tolerence for them at all. My dr told me to just smoke weed along with my antidepresants, and I wasn't working anywhere I needed to be responsible at, so it was like "oh, okay!"



> if you attach the swing to the ceiling fain, would it be, like, on the outside of the blade so they spin much in the fashion of one of those swing rides at amusement parks? Or would you put them kind of in the middle so they just spin continuously (does this question even make sense?)
> 
> wait, am i the only one assuming you turn the fan on once said child is attached?

I was thinking maybe put slots about halfway through the blade, so they do zoom out kind of far, but not far enough to hit the wall? Maybe if you have a giant house or a tiny jumper, you could put it on the outside.

And no. you attatch the kid. I was also thinking about maybe using the jumper as a sling shot?

I wonder if she's being annoying for a dominance thing...hmm...

I want an avacado, too. Take the pit out and give me some pepper and i'm good. Oh my god now i'm hungry.

Do-si-dos will be my breakfast. Take that, gestational diabetes.


----------



## gigglebox

had half a pack of thin at lunch due to your above mention of GSC's. 

I enjoy the sling shot thought...hmmm...we have vaulted ceilings, maybe I can attach some dust rags to him and aim him in the cob-webby dusty upper unreachable corners of the house.

Ugh, i think i just offened myself with that one.

So you're a pepper on your advacados kind of girl, eh? your opinion is wrong. Salt all the way :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

you know what dog name combo i hate? "golden doodle". wtf. it doesn't even make sense (golden retrieverXpoodle)


----------



## ..katie..

I had a pomapoo once.

My dad calls all dogs 'shit hounds' so he'd flip his lid if there was a shi tzu and a basset hound or something.

Siggghhhh


----------



## jules7521

you know.. everytime I want to strangle my OH's mother I come and find this thread.. and then am greatly amused :) you guys are so stinking funny! She just told me my lo's face looks like an open ended wrench.. I'd like to hit her with one :)


----------



## ashiozz

My wedding was small.. we got married in Hawaii and kind of eloped my mom and best friend were there and we invited his mom and my dad but they couldn't make it.. so I was fine at that... My doggie does not bark like a beagle.. he actually has a weirdly scary loud bark but It's really rare that he uses his barker unless he hears noises outside

Yay for licking out with mother in laws.. I Did too with mil .. esp since my family is far away... I thought you would turn on the fan too and I think It's funner with the child on the outside of the blade. Lmao.. I'm awful.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> you know.. everytime I want to strangle my OH's mother I come and find this thread.. and then am greatly amused :) you guys are so stinking funny! She just told me my lo's face looks like an open ended wrench.. I'd like to hit her with one :)

OH MY FREAKING LORD! Really?? :growlmad:


----------



## ashiozz

Acers nose isn't pushed in soo he doesn't have the breathing noises pugs do.. but he does snore loud enough to sound like a human. It's creepy some nights. He only howls when I frustrate him into howling at me by asking 10x if hes hungry and wants a can and don't go get it.. his normal bark is loud watch dog bark :)


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> you know.. everytime I want to strangle my OH's mother I come and find this thread.. and then am greatly amused :) you guys are so stinking funny! She just told me my lo's face looks like an open ended wrench.. I'd like to hit her with one :)
> 
> OH MY FREAKING LORD! Really?? :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh yes.. we had a scan today ( my new avatar) and she goes " what am I looking at" duh your grandchild you dingbat.. " all i see is this here open ended wrench" I then pointed out the features.. all she says is " oh" and walks off... FFFSSS i want to strangle her :)


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Acers nose isn't pushed in soo he doesn't have the breathing noises pugs do.. but he does snore loud enough to sound like a human. It's creepy some nights. He only howls when I frustrate him into howling at me by asking 10x if hes hungry and wants a can and don't go get it.. his normal bark is loud watch dog bark :)

your puppy is berry cute :)


----------



## ashiozz

Your baby is gorgeous.. not a wrench. Tell mil that she herself looks like one and walk away ... Grr


----------



## ashiozz

Thanks Jules.. he's a lazy old man.. actually he's sleeping against my legs right now.. but I loves him more than almost anything :)


----------



## jules7521

Our Max is snoozing in the livingroom! He's a 13 year old chow/lab mixed thingie.. blonde and sheds a lot lol

I hate her.. so much. She has no mouth filter at all. Today she walks into our bedroom with a lit cigarette and I pointed at the door and said " get out" I don't care it's her house. I know it's terribad to admit.. but I'd like to drown her in an inch of water !!

The scans always make lo look funny.. she kept trying to hide her face but it's very clear she has chubby cheeks.. and I want to see her now!!


----------



## ashiozz

Her cheeks look like my babys and I saw him in 3d... They're very chubby.. so are his mommys.. I can see a good amt of my cheeks by looking down and to the sides. I used to use them to store nilla wafers so at least they will come in handy. I just hope people don't pinch our babys cheeks like they did to me cuz it hurtssss


----------



## jules7521

I never got to do the 3d scan because they are like $200 bucks down here..but I'm ok with grayscale. The lady today was cute.. she's like you have 4 weeks.. i said noo I have 27 days lol 4 weks sounds like an eternity.. 27 does not 

Sorry to once again butt into this thread lol I seem to be good at that:wacko:


----------



## ashiozz

Haha I never paid for a 3d either.. my husbands birthday was on one of our us appt days and our tech loves us so she did a free one. I loves it.


----------



## jules7521

see i scared Giggle and Katie away again lol * goes back to her box*


----------



## gigglebox

this is how that should have gone down:
"this child looks like a wrench."
(turn to DH) "See? I told you the baby has your mother's features!"

What a moron, you can clearly see a face in that scan!

ash--we call the "there's something outside, i must bark in a tougher tone" the dogs' "big boy bark". i love it, you can they they think they're a lot bigger than they are :haha:

By the by, is everyone here having their first child?!


----------



## gigglebox

spoke too soon jules ;)


----------



## gigglebox

just saw jules you're having your first forever child :D how precious! do you have an open adoption with your first born?


----------



## jules7521

In my head I was beating her with a wrench lol she informed me last night over dinner that I jumped to conclusions last time when I had to get monitored because lo hadn't moved in almost 36 hours because " back when I was pregnant its not how we did things" good for you.. 45 years ago you quit smoking for your son when you were pregnant and didn't smoke in the same room with him. Now 45 years later it's perfectly ok to chain smoke with a pregnant woman in your home and a newborn to me. Seriously don't like her lol Can you tell 

Hmm first child yes and no.. This will be the first time I get to parent :) I have a 17 year old daughter I placed for adoption at birth. Her parents are awesome and I still get pictures and updates etc.. but I've never been a mom so this is a first for me. This will be my 2nd birth but my first time with all the new mommy worries. I seriously am nervous as heck lol newborns scare me


----------



## ashiozz

This is my first baby. I think its awesome you have an open adoption and good adoptive parents for your first. I have a friend going through that now and she's due a week before me.. she's having a hard time so its good to see things turned out for you. I'm terrified of newborns too.. what if I drop him by accident? That's probably irrational..


----------



## gigglebox

awwwww how precious! what a wonderful gift you gave for that family, and that's so awesome that you are given updates too.

yeah, i'm also terrified, but it goes back and forth between that and being super excited! I can't wait to see what he looks like, and to grab those little feet he's be constantly kicking me with...and when I think back to all I've been through with this pregnancy (what with the doctors giving him a very sad chance at life), it makes me so grateful for him and the terror subsides :0)

btw ladies, i have the TV on in the background and am watching some "obsessions" show with an obese man who is a self-proclaimed "adult baby". ew. now I am the one who is harshly judging!


----------



## jules7521

omg so glad i decided not to turn on the TV lol I am a big girl but I have no desire to wear adult diapers and sleep in a crib lol not even for an hour 

Ash- I will not deny this in the least.. your friend is probably going through her own personal hell right now. Even if you have yourself mentally prepared for the adoption ( or you think you do) nothing and I truly mean nothing prepares you for the after effects. I don't regret my decision in the least. My daughter is happy and well adjusted and I wouldn't change that for the world but it's taken me a very very long time to get to this place. Every holiday and birthday,mothers day etc up until she was 12 I cried hysterically. I even went as far as denying myself any other children because I figured if I wasn't fit to raise my own flesh and blood what gave me the right to make more. I found out years later this is normal thinking ( I thought I was going mad lol) and thankfully 5 years ago I made peace and now I enjoy seeing her growing up and being a teenager :) She may withdraw afterwards for a while.. just be supportive and be her friend.. she will need it :)

Phew sorry that was a sad note!

Giggle- i have been stalking your posts since I was in my first trimester.. every update I'd check to see if things had gotten better and was so so happy for you when you got the good news! You are one tough cookie!!

Sigh.. I want sherbet.. dumb gestational diabetes :(


----------



## ashiozz

Yeah. When she told me her decision I knew it wasn't going to be easy and I'm doing what I can to help. It's ironic because she found out the day I did.. went to tell me knowing we had been trying almost a year with no luck and brought it up like "I have a child you can adopt in April." .. of course u thanked her for thinking of us and explained that we finally got pregnant. She chose a family from a Christian adoption agency. They're very supportive.. but I know that she's going to have it really hard for a long time. i feel bad because she's watching me and my husband in our situation which is way different than hers. While I've never been in her shoes I know that its got to be the hardest decision she's ever made... I told her I'm proud she's doing the best thing for her baby and in the end that is being a parent. Making the best decision you can to make sure your baby has everything he or she deserves. Cutting this short.. Jules what you did is amazing, and I know it was hard, but I am so sure your child is thankful.


----------



## ashiozz

Do they make sugarfree sherbet???


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Do they make sugarfree sherbet???

:cry: No lol I have been googling for an hour:cry:


----------



## ashiozz

Hmmmm.... If I could make some and send it I would .. I hate when you're craving stuff you can't have for whatever reason.. there's nothing worse. I want girl scout cookies but I ran out :(


----------



## jules7521

omg i could totally annihilate a box of the somoas right now !! my sugar cravings have been going crazy. I regressed the other night.. tested my sugar and they were deemed ok and then I did the unthinkable.. I ate a 4" square piece of paula dean blueberry crumb cake


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I'm terrified of newborns too.. what if I drop him by accident? That's probably irrational..

Babies bounce. Thats not one of the swing-from-the-fan things, it's what i've learned through watching the neices grow up. They're pretty tough little things. Granted, i'm not just going to go around dribbling babies, but its got me less freaked out about hurting her.


----------



## ashiozz

My mom tells me this too, which makes me wonder if she might have dropped me 0.o ... scary, because she always adds "well you did, anyway" to it....


----------



## ..katie..

Paula Dean is my hero. I heart butter.

Shit, there was something that I wanted reply to, but I got all teary in the past two pages... <3
Be back shorty


----------



## ..katie..

OH! I remember.

Here's my big confession of the day. I can't tell what the hell is going on in ultrasound pictures. Any of them. I have to have people point out specifics. Like, I have one from my gender scan that says "facial profile" but I can't even tell it's a head, let alone a face, LET ALONE what that face looks like.


----------



## ashiozz

[youtube]lrI7mHVHlEc[/youtube] speaking of ceiling fans...


----------



## ..katie..

Oh dear god. I can only imagine how many reports we're going to get... O_O


----------



## ..katie..

Also, I'm going to kill FOB. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.

Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as I can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And I may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> Paula Dean is my hero. I heart butter.
> 
> Shit, there was something that I wanted reply to, but I got all teary in the past two pages... <3
> Be back shorty

gestational diabetes sucks.. blows..stinks.. is crapola lol * insert whine* I want a HUGE plateful of kung pao chicken, steamed dumplings, strawberry ice cream and huge huge plateful of blueberry cobbler with ice cream :haha::haha:

So i mention to my oh's mother.. hmm who needs a code name btw.. that I SO wanted at least a cinnamon roll after baby is born.. and she pipes in with " well I wouldn't because you've done really well with gaining no weight and if you eat that you'll get fatter" :wacko: Thank you because I didn't already know I was obese.. thank you for pointing it out to me lol omg I want to drown her :haha:


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Also, I'm going to kill FOB. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as I can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And I may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.


.. If you do this: Know that pigfarms are the best places to dispose of evidence..

ahhem ;)


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Paula Dean is my hero. I heart butter.
> 
> Shit, there was something that I wanted reply to, but I got all teary in the past two pages... <3
> Be back shorty
> 
> gestational diabetes sucks.. blows..stinks.. is crapola lol * insert whine* I want a HUGE plateful of kung pao chicken, steamed dumplings, strawberry ice cream and huge huge plateful of blueberry cobbler with ice cream :haha::haha:
> 
> So i mention to my oh's mother.. hmm who needs a code name btw.. that I SO wanted at least a cinnamon roll after baby is born.. and she pipes in with " well I wouldn't because you've done really well with gaining no weight and if you eat that you'll get fatter" :wacko: Thank you because I didn't already know I was obese.. thank you for pointing it out to me lol omg I want to drown her :haha:Click to expand...

 I Think we should call her wrenchface.... Personally...


And also, EAT THAT DAMN CINNAMON ROLL RIGHT AFTER LABOR AND IN FRONT OF HER AND ENJOY IT. /end rant.


...ahhem, Im sorry, I am a vengeful person apparently, but I don't like your OH's mommy.


----------



## gigglebox

a piece of cake?! you devil woman, you! :haha: but damn that sounds good...

there's this stupid whore at my work who keeps calling me waddles. The first time i snapped at her about it, i said, "i have a name you know." and she called me my name for a couple days. Then she started calling me waddles again, and I said "I can't wait until suffer some injury and I can make fun of you for it." she said "i'm not making fun of you, i think it's cute!" to which i replied, "oh yeah, really cute that I walk like this because i'm in pain constantly." and she kind of dropped it.

then today i'm come into the bathroom where she and a friend/coworker of mine are washing their hands. she says, "hi waddles." I said, "i'm ignoring you." then she turned to my friend and says, "what did she say?" friend says "i didn't hear. but you shouldn't call her waddles." bitch face says, "but it's cute!" friend says "yeah but some people don't like that."

I haven't seen her again since that, but decided if she says it again i'm going to stomp on her foot and then call her waddles when she limps away. another work friend told me that i should punch her in her stomach. I like this idea too.

i want sherbet now too :cry: strawberry, to be specific...

HI SACHIKO!


----------



## gigglebox

damnit you guys did it again!!!

I love the code name wrenchface! :thumbup:

hell yeah girl, eat whatever the hell you want after you have your baby! 

For some reason my 'thanks' button is disabled (?) so i can't thank you for that cat video...but I am here. now. thanks.

edit: my MIL came in my house the other day and told me my face is starting to look puffy. :dohh: thanks for pointing that out, because I wasn't already feeling like i looked enormous and bloaty.


----------



## ashiozz

You're welcome <3 It made me giggle .. I figured I'd be dangerous and put cats in this thread too.. Can never have too many cats on the forums.. lmao

Wrenchface IS a good codename... :) 


I want oreos. kthx.


----------



## gigglebox

NOTE TO EVERYONE: 

saying "Hey, do you want to try and bang this baby out?" to your significant other does NOT get him in the mood. It instead prompts a response such as, "That's an awkward thing to say."

(my bad!)


----------



## jules7521

bwahaha * giggle snort giggle* wrenchface it is!

You know I think I will make sure that if I can get one from the hospitals cafeteria.. which btw is pretty yummy I will make sure it's there when she comes to visit and I'll make snorting noises while I eat it lol She treats me like I have this horrific disease because I'm plus size. My OH on the other hand is about 150lbs at 6' tall with a 6 pack and is in amazing shape for being 45 and loves every lump bump an curve on me lol it drives wrenchface nuts. Neither of his his 2 ex wives are thin either and she asked at dinner last night why he liked it lol He smiled at her .. winked at me and informed her.. because mother women your size ( 140 lbs 5'8) are too skinny for me and have no arse and small boobs and if I wanted that i would have dated that years ago.. then he leans over and smooches me.. I love that man lol


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> NOTE TO EVERYONE:
> 
> saying "Hey, do you want to try and bang this baby out?" to your significant other does NOT get him in the mood. It instead prompts a response such as, "That's an awkward thing to say."
> 
> (my bad!)


OMG I am going to use this on DH.. I actually bet it would work on him 0.o I'll report back with results.


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> bwahaha * giggle snort giggle* wrenchface it is!
> 
> You know I think I will make sure that if I can get one from the hospitals cafeteria.. which btw is pretty yummy I will make sure it's there when she comes to visit and I'll make snorting noises while I eat it lol She treats me like I have this horrific disease because I'm plus size. My OH on the other hand is about 150lbs at 6' tall with a 6 pack and is in amazing shape for being 45 and loves every lump bump an curve on me lol it drives wrenchface nuts. Neither of his his 2 ex wives are thin either and she asked at dinner last night why he liked it lol He smiled at her .. winked at me and informed her.. because mother women your size ( 140 lbs 5'8) are too skinny for me and have no arse and small boobs and if I wanted that i would have dated that years ago.. then he leans over and smooches me.. I love that man lol

AWWW! he stood up for you! how cute :) I love it!!!!!! :) 

I don't see why she cares what you look like, she's not the one having sex with you..

....annnnd that went somewhere awkward....

How bout that weather?


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> NOTE TO EVERYONE:
> 
> saying "Hey, do you want to try and bang this baby out?" to your significant other does NOT get him in the mood. It instead prompts a response such as, "That's an awkward thing to say."
> 
> (my bad!)

:rofl::rofl:

If I said that to mine he'd prob drop his pants instantly lol We were cut of so long ago he's starved lol


----------



## gigglebox

LOL JULES--your hubs is a keeper, for sure :thumbup:


----------



## jules7521

ok truly TMI but this poor man is so starved for some nookie I caught him this morning lifting the comforter to catch a glimpse of bare butt and all I heard was this sigh lmfao I informed him this evening that this coming sunday I was ignoring the doctors orders and he could um get some lol He nearly cried with joy lol


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> bwahaha * giggle snort giggle* wrenchface it is!
> 
> You know I think I will make sure that if I can get one from the hospitals cafeteria.. which btw is pretty yummy I will make sure it's there when she comes to visit and I'll make snorting noises while I eat it lol She treats me like I have this horrific disease because I'm plus size. My OH on the other hand is about 150lbs at 6' tall with a 6 pack and is in amazing shape for being 45 and loves every lump bump an curve on me lol it drives wrenchface nuts. Neither of his his 2 ex wives are thin either and she asked at dinner last night why he liked it lol He smiled at her .. winked at me and informed her.. because mother women your size ( 140 lbs 5'8) are too skinny for me and have no arse and small boobs and if I wanted that i would have dated that years ago.. then he leans over and smooches me.. I love that man lol
> 
> AWWW! he stood up for you! how cute :) I love it!!!!!! :)
> 
> I don't see why she cares what you look like, she's not the one having sex with you..
> 
> ....annnnd that went somewhere awkward....
> 
> How bout that weather?Click to expand...

LoL its ok lol I agree! and he just so happens to like me nekkid :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

awwww, this story has prompted me to get misty eyed instead of laugh! I LOVE LOVE


----------



## ashiozz

Good thread. we've laughed, we've cried, we've bitched, and we've felt.


I love it..
TMI time.. my boobs have decided now to start leaking :( NOT a happy camper. *crawls into a hole until this is done*



So if one goes into labor at 36 weeks, is baby OK? -.- I can't see doing this another four weeks :(


----------



## jules7521

Um we will find out sunday lol last time my OH and i snuck one in about a week ago :blush: after not having done anything since first trimester I spent 4 hours getting monitored with an irritable uterus and small contractions 

We are So in our honeymoon phase still and this is like the last times we can do it without fear of getting pregnant lol :haha: One of us is getting fixed afterwards.. we just haven't decided which one lol I think secretly if he wasn't 45 we would so have another one!

Yay for leaking boobies! Least I am not alone now lol pregnancy is so sexy lol

I had a ******** cry moment yesterday when I got weighed.. I am now dead even.. same weight as I was when I started.. and I cried.


----------



## jules7521

omg it censored me! and I didn't even curse!


----------



## ashiozz

**is 27 lbs bigger than I started** :( I cry anytime I look at a scale, so you're not alone..


I tried to convince Mitch to get fixed, they wont fix me, I am only 24, he's 35 though and I Don't want to do it again, but he says we should get an IUD and see how we feel in five yrs about another one..I doubt I'll do this again. Does not want..

and yes, I feel soooooooooooo super sexy right now with my beachball filled with sand under my shirt and now leaky boobs :( .. MEH!! When will the insanity endddd


36 weeks seems to me like long enough, I want to be done, I doubt sex will put me into labor unless it's like SUPER AWESOME SEX.. I will need DH to understand this 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Jules, you KNOW ******** is a bad word..

(Did you type cat, by chance?) LMAO!


----------



## jules7521

You know part of me is really seriously thinking about the whole IUD thing.. I mean yes I am 37 and I know I'm "old" but even after all the pain during this pregnancy, and all the scares and emotional moments and fears.. there is this teensie part of me that might want the option of doing it again lol I know I am freeking crazy!! Remind me I said that again when I am sleep deprived and my boobies hurt from nursing lol

Super awesome sex was that sex you had after you got past the awkward phase when you were dating and you couldn't wait to rip each others clothes off lol or well um err there are those um self bliss nights too


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Jules, you KNOW ******** is a bad word..
> 
> (Did you type cat, by chance?) LMAO!

:haha::haha: i wish! it was fri cken lol which is like my favorite word lol


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also, I'm going to kill FOB. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as I can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And I may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.
> 
> 
> .. If you do this: Know that pigfarms are the best places to dispose of evidence..
> 
> ahhem ;)Click to expand...

You need at least sixteen pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm. :howdy:


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> You know part of me is really seriously thinking about the whole IUD thing.. I mean yes I am 37 and I know I'm "old" but even after all the pain during this pregnancy, and all the scares and emotional moments and fears.. there is this teensie part of me that might want the option of doing it again lol I know I am freeking crazy!! Remind me I said that again when I am sleep deprived and my boobies hurt from nursing lol
> 
> Super awesome sex was that sex you had after you got past the awkward phase when you were dating and you couldn't wait to rip each others clothes off lol or well um err there are those um self bliss nights too

YES! Except that was like 4 yrs ago :( lmao... now it's just to keep the peace esp since I've gotten huge and he's really not good about putting me in the mood , he just goes for it 0.o


... I'll have to think of something to start some superawesome sex.. I have 2 days to come up with something before 36 weeks... I want this baby OUT of my uterus NAO.. and I think he's big enough, he measures ahead, so he should be fine -.-


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> NOTE TO EVERYONE:
> 
> saying "Hey, do you want to try and bang this baby out?" to your significant other does NOT get him in the mood. It instead prompts a response such as, "That's an awkward thing to say."
> 
> (my bad!)

I announced on my facebook, "Facebookians! After April 2nd, who wants to have constant, non-commital sex with a pregnant person???"
I was joking, of course. sort of.
But then I had to take it down because my mother called and reminded me that my father did, in fact, both have, AND check his facebook.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also, I'm going to kill FOB. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as I can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And I may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.
> 
> 
> .. If you do this: Know that pigfarms are the best places to dispose of evidence..
> 
> ahhem ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need at least sixteen pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm. :howdy:Click to expand...

Did you google the pig farm thing or watch something on it? You should also wear high heels. You need to find a way to dispose of teeth though..


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> bwahaha * giggle snort giggle* wrenchface it is!
> 
> You know i think i will make sure that if i can get one from the hospitals cafeteria.. Which btw is pretty yummy i will make sure it's there when she comes to visit and i'll make snorting noises while i eat it lol she treats me like i have this horrific disease because i'm plus size. My oh on the other hand is about 150lbs at 6' tall with a 6 pack and is in amazing shape for being 45 and loves every lump bump an curve on me lol it drives wrenchface nuts. Neither of his his 2 ex wives are thin either and she asked at dinner last night why he liked it lol he smiled at her .. Winked at me and informed her.. Because mother women your size ( 140 lbs 5'8) are too skinny for me and have no arse and small boobs and if i wanted that i would have dated that years ago.. Then he leans over and smooches me.. I love that man lol
> 
> awww! He stood up for you! How cute :) i love it!!!!!! :)
> 
> i don't see why she cares what you look like, she's not the one having sex with you..
> 
> ....annnnd that went somewhere awkward....
> 
> How bout that weather?Click to expand...
> 
> lol its ok lol i agree! And he just so happens to like me nekkid :haha:Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> NOTE TO EVERYONE:
> 
> saying "Hey, do you want to try and bang this baby out?" to your significant other does NOT get him in the mood. It instead prompts a response such as, "That's an awkward thing to say."
> 
> (my bad!)
> 
> I announced on my facebook, "Facebookians! After April 2nd, who wants to have constant, non-commital sex with a pregnant person???"
> I was joking, of course. sort of.
> But then I had to take it down because my mother called and reminded me that my father did, in fact, both have, AND check his facebook.Click to expand...

Can't you use custom options to hide the update from him? .. or hell... tell him youre trying to get his grandbaby out faster.. ;) lmao


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Good thread. we've laughed, we've cried, we've bitched, and we've felt.
> 
> 
> I love it..
> TMI time.. my boobs have decided now to start leaking :( NOT a happy camper. *crawls into a hole until this is done*
> 
> 
> 
> So if one goes into labor at 36 weeks, is baby OK? -.- I can't see doing this another four weeks :(

Good hell, mine have been pouring for months now. POURING.

And I was kind of wondering the same thing. I'm maybe full term, maybe not? Regardless, I'd like her out soon. Because honestly, I am a full blown crazy person. I am so sick of being so mad that I shiver and my skin crawls at EVERYTHING. My dog poked me with his nose and I very nearly ate his heart.

*grumpy*


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> omg it censored me! and I didn't even curse!

BnB censors?

Fucking.
Shit.
Shitting.
Shitty.
Fuck.
Fucky.
Fuckyduck
Duck.
Piss
Shitballs
Tittys
titties?
testicals
ass
bitch
bitchface


----------



## jules7521

lmfao yes just um use the option to hide it from your father lol and truly it's actually kind of freaky how many men love the pregnant body lol 

In 5 years i'm sure we'll be doing the whole nookie to keep the piece too but for now I admit that even though my man sleeps in the buff.. every night when he takes his t-shirt off I am known to " exclaim " hallelujah" lol I dated a round man for many years so this whole hot body man stuff is still new to me lol

I had stouffers french bread pizza.. I am afraid to stick myself lol I feel guilty for cheating


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also, I'm going to kill FOB. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as I can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And I may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.
> 
> 
> .. If you do this: Know that pigfarms are the best places to dispose of evidence..
> 
> ahhem ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need at least sixteen pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm. :howdy:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you google the pig farm thing or watch something on it? You should also wear high heels. You need to find a way to dispose of teeth though..Click to expand...


You take out the teeth and shave the head before you feed them to the pigs. You could do if after, but then you'd have to go sifting through pig shit.

I watched the movie =)


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> omg it censored me! and I didn't even curse!
> 
> BnB censors?
> 
> Fucking.
> Shit.
> Shitting.
> Shitty.
> Fuck.
> Fucky.
> Fuckyduck
> Duck.
> Piss
> Shitballs
> Tittys
> titties?
> testicals
> ass
> bitch
> bitchfaceClick to expand...

lmfao i just spit out my water omg why did it give me **** then? lol I didn't type them.. i don't think.. not unless i just had a really pregnant brain fart..hmm now i am wondering lol


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> lmfao yes just um use the option to hide it from your father lol and truly it's actually kind of freaky how many men love the pregnant body lol
> 
> In 5 years i'm sure we'll be doing the whole nookie to keep the piece too but for now I admit that even though my man sleeps in the buff.. every night when he takes his t-shirt off I am known to " exclaim " hallelujah" lol I dated a round man for many years so this whole hot body man stuff is still new to me lol
> 
> I had stouffers french bread pizza.. I am afraid to stick myself lol I feel guilty for cheating

The boy before FOB was ripped. Like rock hard ripped. I didn't really like it. FOB, on the other hand, even for all I wish he'd go to space, is chunkeeeh. He's got a bigger belly than me. He is also very muscely though, and I love it. Like, I love his body. a lot. it's squishy and hard all at once and mmm.

Grr.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> omg it censored me! and I didn't even curse!
> 
> BnB censors?
> 
> Fucking.
> Shit.
> Shitting.
> Shitty.
> Fuck.
> Fucky.
> Fuckyduck
> Duck.
> Piss
> Shitballs
> Tittys
> titties?
> testicals
> ass
> bitch
> bitchfaceClick to expand...
> 
> lmfao i just spit out my water omg why did it give me **** then? lol I didn't type them.. i don't think.. not unless i just had a really pregnant brain fart..hmm now i am wondering lolClick to expand...

freaking
fricking
frigging


----------



## ..katie..

Damnit why wont it censor me


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> had half a pack of thin at lunch due to your above mention of GSC's.
> 
> I enjoy the sling shot thought...hmmm...we have vaulted ceilings, maybe I can attach some dust rags to him and aim him in the cob-webby dusty upper unreachable corners of the house.
> 
> Ugh, i think i just offened myself with that one.
> 
> So you're a pepper on your advacados kind of girl, eh? your opinion is wrong. Salt all the way :thumbup:

You are both wrong. Avacados suck badly. And WTF, I don't get online for a few hours and there's 8 pages? /head esplodez


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also, I'm going to kill FOB. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as I can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And I may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.
> 
> 
> .. If you do this: Know that pigfarms are the best places to dispose of evidence..
> 
> ahhem ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need at least sixteen pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm. :howdy:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you google the pig farm thing or watch something on it? You should also wear high heels. You need to find a way to dispose of teeth though..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You take out the teeth and shave the head before you feed them to the pigs. You could do if after, but then you'd have to go sifting through pig shit.
> 
> I watched the movie =)Click to expand...


I thought they just left the teeth, I didnt know they tried to eat them, thats kind of gross 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly, I am home for half of the day I am usually at work now: I HAVE NO LIFE. Lmao


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> lmfao yes just um use the option to hide it from your father lol and truly it's actually kind of freaky how many men love the pregnant body lol
> 
> In 5 years i'm sure we'll be doing the whole nookie to keep the piece too but for now I admit that even though my man sleeps in the buff.. every night when he takes his t-shirt off I am known to " exclaim " hallelujah" lol I dated a round man for many years so this whole hot body man stuff is still new to me lol
> 
> I had stouffers french bread pizza.. I am afraid to stick myself lol I feel guilty for cheating
> 
> The boy before FOB was ripped. Like rock hard ripped. I didn't really like it. FOB, on the other hand, even for all I wish he'd go to space, is chunkeeeh. He's got a bigger belly than me. He is also very muscely though, and I love it. Like, I love his body. a lot. it's squishy and hard all at once and mmm.
> 
> Grr.Click to expand...

Mines not ripped per-say..naturally thin and rides a bmx bike 20 miles a day ( he's a big kid) but he has this fabulous 6 pack that I am enamored with lol

squishy and hard all at once.. sure sure say those mental image words to a woman who hasn't had any in soo long ( our one cheater moment didn't count lol ) I just had dirty thoughts

Now I want chocolate lol


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> had half a pack of thin at lunch due to your above mention of GSC's.
> 
> I enjoy the sling shot thought...hmmm...we have vaulted ceilings, maybe I can attach some dust rags to him and aim him in the cob-webby dusty upper unreachable corners of the house.
> 
> Ugh, i think i just offened myself with that one.
> 
> So you're a pepper on your advacados kind of girl, eh? your opinion is wrong. Salt all the way :thumbup:
> 
> You are both wrong. Avacados suck badly. And WTF, I don't get online for a few hours and there's 8 pages? /head esplodezClick to expand...

...i have no life...


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> lmfao yes just um use the option to hide it from your father lol and truly it's actually kind of freaky how many men love the pregnant body lol
> 
> In 5 years i'm sure we'll be doing the whole nookie to keep the piece too but for now I admit that even though my man sleeps in the buff.. every night when he takes his t-shirt off I am known to " exclaim " hallelujah" lol I dated a round man for many years so this whole hot body man stuff is still new to me lol
> 
> I had stouffers french bread pizza.. I am afraid to stick myself lol I feel guilty for cheating
> 
> The boy before FOB was ripped. Like rock hard ripped. I didn't really like it. FOB, on the other hand, even for all I wish he'd go to space, is chunkeeeh. He's got a bigger belly than me. He is also very muscely though, and I love it. Like, I love his body. a lot. it's squishy and hard all at once and mmm.
> 
> Grr.Click to expand...
> 
> Mines not ripped per-say..naturally thin and rides a bmx bike 20 miles a day ( he's a big kid) but he has this fabulous 6 pack that I am enamored with lol
> 
> squishy and hard all at once.. sure sure say those mental image words to a woman who hasn't had any in soo long ( our one cheater moment didn't count lol ) I just had dirty thoughts
> 
> Now I want chocolate lolClick to expand...

Screw the chocolate, i'd like sex. I may find a jiggalo.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> By the by, is everyone here having their first child?!

Kesslie is my second. I have a nearly 14 (!) year old. :)


----------



## jules7521

I'm just a jiggalo and everywhere I go.. people know the part I'm playing lol I am OLD lol

oh and you can all keep the avacados lol wait.. unless it's in guacamole and then it's on lol

I have a life! It's called get in my passenger side seat of my fantastic family vehicle ( mini van) because I can't each the pedals anymore lol.. then travel to doctor after doctor getting scanned and prodded and then come home to see you guys lol


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> I'm just a jiggalo and everywhere I go.. people know the part I'm playing lol I am OLD lol
> 
> oh and you can all keep the avacados lol wait.. unless it's in guacamole and then it's on lol
> 
> I have a life! It's called get in my passenger side seat of my fantastic family vehicle ( mini van) because I can't each the pedals anymore lol.. then travel to doctor after doctor getting scanned and prodded and then come home to see you guys lol

This is about the same life I have. lmao


----------



## ..katie..

Laura, wherever you are...OMG SHE'S YOUNG AND NOT BITCHY IN RTO!!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Also, I'm going to kill FOB. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as I can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And I may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.

I think I'm the only one close enough to accomplish this. And I could blame it on postpartum psychosis, right?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> lmfao yes just um use the option to hide it from your father lol and truly it's actually kind of freaky how many men love the pregnant body lol
> 
> In 5 years i'm sure we'll be doing the whole nookie to keep the piece too but for now I admit that even though my man sleeps in the buff.. every night when he takes his t-shirt off I am known to " exclaim " hallelujah" lol I dated a round man for many years so this whole hot body man stuff is still new to me lol
> 
> I had stouffers french bread pizza.. I am afraid to stick myself lol I feel guilty for cheating
> 
> The boy before FOB was ripped. Like rock hard ripped. I didn't really like it. FOB, on the other hand, even for all I wish he'd go to space, is chunkeeeh. He's got a bigger belly than me. He is also very muscely though, and I love it. Like, I love his body. a lot. it's squishy and hard all at once and mmm.
> 
> Grr.Click to expand...


We live such similar lives.. Guy before DH was muscular and in the army, it was OK , but i like soft and squishy.. DH was too skinny when we met, I told him I would fix him and now he makes the best pillow :) but he thinks he's too fat :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Good thread. we've laughed, we've cried, we've bitched, and we've felt.
> 
> 
> I love it..
> TMI time.. my boobs have decided now to start leaking :( NOT a happy camper. *crawls into a hole until this is done*
> 
> 
> 
> So if one goes into labor at 36 weeks, is baby OK? -.- I can't see doing this another four weeks :(

My mom went into labor between 35 & 36 weeks with 4/6 kids. Only 1 spent any time in NICU and its mostly cause she's a super heavy smoker and he was born at 4lb 11oz. The rest went home with her.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Good thread. we've laughed, we've cried, we've bitched, and we've felt.
> 
> 
> I love it..
> TMI time.. my boobs have decided now to start leaking :( NOT a happy camper. *crawls into a hole until this is done*
> 
> 
> 
> So if one goes into labor at 36 weeks, is baby OK? -.- I can't see doing this another four weeks :(
> 
> My mom went into labor between 35 & 36 weeks with 4/6 kids. Only 1 spent any time in NICU and its mostly cause she's a super heavy smoker and he was born at 4lb 11oz. The rest went home with her.Click to expand...


Good to know: Buying labor cake ingredients this weekend and trying to get some action tonight (even though I can barely move) ... lmao


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> lmfao yes just um use the option to hide it from your father lol and truly it's actually kind of freaky how many men love the pregnant body lol
> 
> In 5 years i'm sure we'll be doing the whole nookie to keep the piece too but for now I admit that even though my man sleeps in the buff.. every night when he takes his t-shirt off I am known to " exclaim " hallelujah" lol I dated a round man for many years so this whole hot body man stuff is still new to me lol
> 
> I had stouffers french bread pizza.. I am afraid to stick myself lol I feel guilty for cheating
> 
> The boy before FOB was ripped. Like rock hard ripped. I didn't really like it. FOB, on the other hand, even for all I wish he'd go to space, is chunkeeeh. He's got a bigger belly than me. He is also very muscely though, and I love it. Like, I love his body. a lot. it's squishy and hard all at once and mmm.
> 
> Grr.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We live such similar lives.. Guy before DH was muscular and in the army, it was OK , but i like soft and squishy.. DH was too skinny when we met, I told him I would fix him and now he makes the best pillow :) but he thinks he's too fat :(Click to expand...


Sad but true.. I have actually fattened my OH up lol no joke he was like 125lbs. he looked anorexic ..his size 29 jeans hung off him. I couldn't deal with it. All of the guys i've dated in the past have ranged from 6-6'5 and all ranged between 180-250 so 130 was waaaay to skinny lol So i fed him.. and managed to get almost 30lbs onto him.. but he has such a ridiculously high metabolism he eats nonstop all day and loses weight.. I wish I had his problem lol


----------



## ..katie..

menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> also, i'm going to kill fob. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as i can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And i may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.
> 
> i think i'm the only one close enough to accomplish this. And i could blame it on postpartum psychosis, right?Click to expand...

yes.
Yesyesyes.


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> You know part of me is really seriously thinking about the whole IUD thing.. I mean yes I am 37 and I know I'm "old" but even after all the pain during this pregnancy, and all the scares and emotional moments and fears.. there is this teensie part of me that might want the option of doing it again lol I know I am freeking crazy!! Remind me I said that again when I am sleep deprived and my boobies hurt from nursing lol
> 
> Super awesome sex was that sex you had after you got past the awkward phase when you were dating and you couldn't wait to rip each others clothes off lol or well um err there are those um self bliss nights too

I'm doing an IUD even though I'm kind of old and high risk. (Which got even higher after this last csec. Stupid vertical uterine incisions!) But I just can't make myself slam the door on more kids...


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly, I am home for half of the day I am usually at work now: I HAVE NO LIFE. Lmao

My sister is here visiting and she let me have a 2 hour nap. :cloud9:

With yesterday as another damn cluster feeding day I was SOOOOOO :sleep:.


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> You know part of me is really seriously thinking about the whole IUD thing.. I mean yes I am 37 and I know I'm "old" but even after all the pain during this pregnancy, and all the scares and emotional moments and fears.. there is this teensie part of me that might want the option of doing it again lol I know I am freeking crazy!! Remind me I said that again when I am sleep deprived and my boobies hurt from nursing lol
> 
> Super awesome sex was that sex you had after you got past the awkward phase when you were dating and you couldn't wait to rip each others clothes off lol or well um err there are those um self bliss nights too
> 
> I'm doing an IUD even though I'm kind of old and high risk. (Which got even higher after this last csec. Stupid vertical uterine incisions!) But I just can't make myself slam the door on more kids...Click to expand...

That's what i'm feeling too. I was married previously for 5 years and we tried for 5 years to have kids and the 2 times I did manage to get pregnant I lost them so now that this little bundle came as a sheer an utter surprise 5 years later to a man who I'd only been dating for 5 months i can't help but think it was supposed to happen. I know my guy wants to marry me and he also knows I'm a bit gun shy about it after my marriage failed and he's ok with that. Part of thinks I should be happy with what I have and leave it at that.. but 2 years from now I'd like to know I might be able to do it again if I really wanted to, ya know.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> also, i'm going to kill fob. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as i can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And i may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.
> 
> i think i'm the only one close enough to accomplish this. And i could blame it on postpartum psychosis, right?Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
> Yesyesyes.Click to expand...

Does WY have the insanity plea? Utah pretty much doesn'y.


----------



## Menelly

Everytime I try to give Kesslie a binkie, I get the biggest "Mommy, what the everloving fuck is this? This is NOT A BOOBIE!" look from her. Like so:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/everlovingfuck.jpg


----------



## jules7521

omg she's ridiculously cute! lol she truly has a what the eff look lol


----------



## ashiozz

HAHA! "This is NOT what I wanted, mommy" ... she's so cute :) .. I WANT MINE!


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> HAHA! "This is NOT what I wanted, mommy" ... she's so cute :) .. I WANT MINE!

Don't suppose we can do some sort of chant to will them out can we? lol


----------



## Menelly

Hopefully, they all elect to evacuate for you ladies soon. :) (We'll have to have a ...katie... thread in Baby Club too. I'm hanging out in 3rd tri still for you gals!) 

Wow, I'd forgotten how jaundiced she really looked last week... that picture makes her kind of look like a Cheeto. Her skin is much more pale pink like it should be this week. :)

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## jules7521

I am guaranteed to get induced at 39 weeks because of my gestational diabetes.. the trick however is being able to get an answer out of my ob other then " we will see" i want a date.. a real date..not a date range lol


----------



## Menelly

Yeah, date range would be frustrating. I liked that I knew date and time. :) It's one reason I went for the scheduled c-sec. (The other was being scared of uterine rupture on blood thinners... no thank you.)


----------



## jules7521

I just realized.. is Giggle due tomorrow??? Omg woman tie the OH TO the bed lol lets celebrate a baby tomorrow ;)


----------



## jules7521

April 22 is technically my 39 week mark..however it's a sunday and although my hospital does do weekend inductions I don't think my doc is going to be too keep on doing on on a sunday


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> also, i'm going to kill fob. It's official. It's easier than dealing with him in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Actually, i'll pay someone to do it, as i can't exactly run fast. Or move rapidly. And i may have a giant moodswing as i'm getting right to the "murder" part and start crying about motherless kittens or something.
> 
> i think i'm the only one close enough to accomplish this. And i could blame it on postpartum psychosis, right?Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
> Yesyesyes.Click to expand...
> 
> Does WY have the insanity plea? Utah pretty much doesn'y.Click to expand...

I have no idea O_O The last murder case in my county was a 21 y/o who killed one of my schoolmates and their unborn baby. He tried to plea under the influence but I dont think it worked. Before that, it was the hopkinson trials, and one man was put to death.

But, WY is the woman's state, so it's likely you'd get away with it. Especially if you said "but I thought he was a wolf!"


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> You know part of me is really seriously thinking about the whole IUD thing.. I mean yes I am 37 and I know I'm "old" but even after all the pain during this pregnancy, and all the scares and emotional moments and fears.. there is this teensie part of me that might want the option of doing it again lol I know I am freeking crazy!! Remind me I said that again when I am sleep deprived and my boobies hurt from nursing lol
> 
> Super awesome sex was that sex you had after you got past the awkward phase when you were dating and you couldn't wait to rip each others clothes off lol or well um err there are those um self bliss nights too
> 
> I'm doing an IUD even though I'm kind of old and high risk. (Which got even higher after this last csec. Stupid vertical uterine incisions!) But I just can't make myself slam the door on more kids...Click to expand...
> 
> That's what i'm feeling too. I was married previously for 5 years and we tried for 5 years to have kids and the 2 times I did manage to get pregnant I lost them so now that this little bundle came as a sheer an utter surprise 5 years later to a man who I'd only been dating for 5 months i can't help but think it was supposed to happen. I know my guy wants to marry me and he also knows I'm a bit gun shy about it after my marriage failed and he's ok with that. Part of thinks I should be happy with what I have and leave it at that.. but 2 years from now I'd like to know I might be able to do it again if I really wanted to, ya know.Click to expand...

Seriously, the more you keep posting, the more AWWWWWW I am about you and your OH. <3


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Everytime I try to give Kesslie a binkie, I get the biggest "Mommy, what the everloving fuck is this? This is NOT A BOOBIE!" look from her. Like so:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/everlovingfuck.jpg

Quite an eloquent look lol. I think i'll teach my LO to say "what the everloving fuck."

She's really freaking cute, btw.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> I just realized.. is Giggle due tomorrow??? Omg woman tie the OH TO the bed lol lets celebrate a baby tomorrow ;)

I agree wholeheartedly. Or she can totally hold off for another two weeks and you and ash and I can all pop out our babies and then BAM we can be the cool kids of babyclub, with Menelly as our leader.

*mwhahahahahaha*


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Everytime I try to give Kesslie a binkie, I get the biggest "Mommy, what the everloving fuck is this? This is NOT A BOOBIE!" look from her. Like so:
> 
> Quite an eloquent look lol. I think i'll teach my LO to say "what the everloving fuck."
> 
> She's really freaking cute, btw.Click to expand...

Aww, thanks! My OH and I swear fuck is likely to be her first word with how often she hears it!! :)

How can I be leader of a thread called Katie? ;)


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Everytime I try to give Kesslie a binkie, I get the biggest "Mommy, what the everloving fuck is this? This is NOT A BOOBIE!" look from her. Like so:
> 
> Quite an eloquent look lol. I think i'll teach my LO to say "what the everloving fuck."
> 
> She's really freaking cute, btw.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks! My OH and I swear fuck is likely to be her first word with how often she hears it!! :)
> 
> How can I be leader of a thread called Katie? ;)Click to expand...

I have already told my OH and the wrenchface is my lo utters " fuck or shit or a combo of those two words as first words someone is getting beaten lol" wrenchface has a mouth like a sailor and well OH isnt much better. They both use the F word liberally lol then there is me who rarely curses lol what a combo!

OOOH great idea.. Giggle keep that baby in a little longer! I only have like 25ish days left till induction and Ash is going to have hers like 5 days before me ( already decided this * nods* )


----------



## ..katie..

It think its damn near possible that that beeyotch went and had a baby without telling us!!! *miffed*

I'm not really miffed. <3


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Good thread. we've laughed, we've cried, we've bitched, and we've felt.
> 
> 
> I love it..
> TMI time.. my boobs have decided now to start leaking :( NOT a happy camper. *crawls into a hole until this is done*
> 
> 
> 
> So if one goes into labor at 36 weeks, is baby OK? -.- I can't see doing this another four weeks :(
> 
> My mom went into labor between 35 & 36 weeks with 4/6 kids. Only 1 spent any time in NICU and its mostly cause she's a super heavy smoker and he was born at 4lb 11oz. The rest went home with her.Click to expand...

Nope, still here. No baby...well, I mean, outside of my uterus. And the food baby I'm currently packing. work wife and I have a code about poop--it isn't a very good code but if we have to poop at work we say, "be right back, giving birth to a food baby."

So, with the above, what you're telling me is to get baby out I have to start chain smoking? hmmmmm...

And to all of you that say I should just keep him in for a couple more weeks:

No.

Except that it seems to not be up to me anymore. Baby banging did not work, obviously, because here I am. Not in labor. Very much large.

P.S. i've gaind 45+ lbs this pregnancy :dohh: oops.


----------



## gigglebox

^ btw i think about 20lbs of that is in fluid retention...

Hell no i wouldn't go having a baby without letting you all know first. This is, like, my favorite thread EVER. In fact, here, to prove it, you all get to know baby's name before anyone else...because I haven't said a word about it to anyone anywhere on here: Desmond Campbell. Campbell is a family name on hubs' side...not too thrilled with it, but fuck it, it's middle name, who cares?!

Menelly your little girl is freaking hilarious and cute!

Oh and also hubby is one of those muscular/soft men <3 love it! 

sorry for the disjointed response, i had about 5 pages to catch up on!


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> ^ btw i think about 20lbs of that is in fluid retention...
> 
> Hell no i wouldn't go having a baby without letting you all know first. This is, like, my favorite thread EVER. In fact, here, to prove it, you all get to know baby's name before anyone else...because I haven't said a word about it to anyone anywhere on here: Desmond Campbell. Campbell is a family name on hubs' side...not too thrilled with it, but fuck it, it's middle name, who cares?!
> 
> Menelly your little girl is freaking hilarious and cute!
> 
> Oh and also hubby is one of those muscular/soft men <3 love it!
> 
> sorry for the disjointed response, i had about 5 pages to catch up on!

OOOH i love the name !:baby: My OH picked my lo's first name and I picked her middle name and this poor thing is going to have a hyphenated last name because we aren't married.. yet .. and dammit she's half mine lol So she will be Cassandra Carine Hartung-Basile :haha: and nope she prob won't be able to spell all that till she's 40 lol:coffee:

I have already been informed that sometime today and I quote " I am done listening to dr doom you're getting some today lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Good thread. we've laughed, we've cried, we've bitched, and we've felt.
> 
> 
> I love it..
> TMI time.. my boobs have decided now to start leaking :( NOT a happy camper. *crawls into a hole until this is done*
> 
> 
> 
> So if one goes into labor at 36 weeks, is baby OK? -.- I can't see doing this another four weeks :(
> 
> My mom went into labor between 35 & 36 weeks with 4/6 kids. Only 1 spent any time in NICU and its mostly cause she's a super heavy smoker and he was born at 4lb 11oz. The rest went home with her.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, still here. No baby...well, I mean, outside of my uterus. And the food baby I'm currently packing. work wife and I have a code about poop--it isn't a very good code but if we have to poop at work we say, "be right back, giving birth to a food baby."
> 
> So, with the above, what you're telling me is to get baby out I have to start chain smoking? hmmmmm...
> 
> And to all of you that say I should just keep him in for a couple more weeks:
> 
> No.
> 
> Except that it seems to not be up to me anymore. Baby banging did not work, obviously, because here I am. Not in labor. Very much large.
> 
> P.S. i've gaind 45+ lbs this pregnancy :dohh: oops.Click to expand...


Confession: I have had the occassional cigarette during pregnancy. I used the process my dr told me to quit, but from time to time, I still have one. I'm a bad person. Anyway, i've been wanting to tell people that a cigarette will relieve your constipation, but i'm afraid to get yelled at. Oh well.

Well i'm glad you didn't have a baby! lol i'm so needy!!

I havent asked how much i've gained since my 24th week, which was 14. I am not willing to know that part of my chart.



Also, that's a really, really, really terrible code.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ^ btw i think about 20lbs of that is in fluid retention...
> 
> Hell no i wouldn't go having a baby without letting you all know first. This is, like, my favorite thread EVER. In fact, here, to prove it, you all get to know baby's name before anyone else...because I haven't said a word about it to anyone anywhere on here: Desmond Campbell. Campbell is a family name on hubs' side...not too thrilled with it, but fuck it, it's middle name, who cares?!
> 
> Menelly your little girl is freaking hilarious and cute!
> 
> Oh and also hubby is one of those muscular/soft men <3 love it!
> 
> sorry for the disjointed response, i had about 5 pages to catch up on!

1. <3 I'm mushy and clingy.
2. I FREAKING LOVE IT! Desmond is a wonderful name. I like Campbell, too though lol
3. Well, damnit, thats what you get for having a life and actually leaving your computer seat. Humph.


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Good thread. we've laughed, we've cried, we've bitched, and we've felt.
> 
> 
> I love it..
> TMI time.. my boobs have decided now to start leaking :( NOT a happy camper. *crawls into a hole until this is done*
> 
> 
> 
> So if one goes into labor at 36 weeks, is baby OK? -.- I can't see doing this another four weeks :(
> 
> My mom went into labor between 35 & 36 weeks with 4/6 kids. Only 1 spent any time in NICU and its mostly cause she's a super heavy smoker and he was born at 4lb 11oz. The rest went home with her.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, still here. No baby...well, I mean, outside of my uterus. And the food baby I'm currently packing. work wife and I have a code about poop--it isn't a very good code but if we have to poop at work we say, "be right back, giving birth to a food baby."
> 
> So, with the above, what you're telling me is to get baby out I have to start chain smoking? hmmmmm...
> 
> And to all of you that say I should just keep him in for a couple more weeks:
> 
> No.
> 
> Except that it seems to not be up to me anymore. Baby banging did not work, obviously, because here I am. Not in labor. Very much large.
> 
> P.S. i've gaind 45+ lbs this pregnancy :dohh: oops.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confession: I have had the occassional cigarette during pregnancy. I used the process my dr told me to quit, but from time to time, I still have one. I'm a bad person. Anyway, i've been wanting to tell people that a cigarette will relieve your constipation, but i'm afraid to get yelled at. Oh well.
> 
> Well i'm glad you didn't have a baby! lol i'm so needy!!
> 
> I havent asked how much i've gained since my 24th week, which was 14. I am not willing to know that part of my chart.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that's a really, really, really terrible code.Click to expand...

I tried to have one like a month ago.. and threw up lol I wasn't amused but I suppose it's better that way.. though I do miss my after dinner smoke:cry:


----------



## ..katie..

On an off note, it just occured to me that I have the apron thing going on with my body. i can stick things under my bump. O_O the only thing i've ever been able to stick things under is/are (idgaf about grammar today lol) my tatas.

*panic*


----------



## ..katie..

Also, because I am an obsessive poster, I've had made a decision.

I am saying "fuck it" and making up my own due date. It's not the 30th, and it's not the 11th. It is the 21st. I am going to say I am full term, fourty weeks, ready to freaking go on the 21st. No one has said the 21st as a date, except for me, and it's my child and my body, so DAMNIT i am right. No one else will give me a freaking date, so I will give myself one.

Harrrumph.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> On an off note, it just occured to me that I have the apron thing going on with my body. i can stick things under my bump. O_O the only thing i've ever been able to stick things under is/are (idgaf about grammar today lol) my tatas.
> 
> *panic*

I read this horribly wrong...I read it as "the only thing i've been able to stick under my bump are my tatas." 

I was all, damn, those must be some saggin' wagons!

Co-worker of mine smoked through her whole pregnancy. She lied about it but we constantly caught her. Her baby was totally healthy and fine (and he is about the cutest damn thing now at 15 months; bright blue eyes and curly blonde hair)...not that i'm saying it's fine to do, but my thought is it's not going to be the worst thing in the world to have one here and there. But then again, I'm not a doctor. You could be causing her to have elephantitis. I guess we'll see.

(((WHATEVER, MY CODE IS UNCRACKABLE!)))

I can't even believe I forgot to bug you about Return to Oz!!!!!!! Did you watch it all yet? Squeeeee!

P.S. I am still working full time so that's why I miss a lot of this messaging...granted I do post from work...like I am right now...shhhhhhhhhh

Plus I am on the east coast and pass out when prime chatting is going on 3 hours behind me in the evening :*(


----------



## gigglebox

jules you should smoke one when you are at about your due date as I hear puking helps you dilate! :thumbup:

edit: induction date*


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Everytime I try to give Kesslie a binkie, I get the biggest "Mommy, what the everloving fuck is this? This is NOT A BOOBIE!" look from her. Like so:
> 
> Quite an eloquent look lol. I think i'll teach my LO to say "what the everloving fuck."
> 
> She's really freaking cute, btw.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks! My OH and I swear fuck is likely to be her first word with how often she hears it!! :)
> 
> How can I be leader of a thread called Katie? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I have already told my OH and the wrenchface is my lo utters " fuck or shit or a combo of those two words as first words someone is getting beaten lol" wrenchface has a mouth like a sailor and well OH isnt much better. They both use the F word liberally lol then there is me who rarely curses lol what a combo!
> 
> OOOH great idea.. Giggle keep that baby in a little longer! I only have like 25ish days left till induction and Ash is going to have hers like 5 days before me ( already decided this * nods* )Click to expand...

I'm former navy. I'm supposed to swear like a sailor. Lol


----------



## Menelly

Ill reply to the rest later. Posting from my phone blows.


----------



## gigglebox

swearing is good for the soul!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Confession: I have had the occassional cigarette during pregnancy. I used the process my dr told me to quit, but from time to time, I still have one. I'm a bad person. Anyway, i've been wanting to tell people that a cigarette will relieve your constipation, but i'm afraid to get yelled at. Oh well.
> 
> Well i'm glad you didn't have a baby! lol i'm so needy!!
> 
> I havent asked how much i've gained since my 24th week, which was 14. I am not willing to know that part of my chart.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that's a really, really, really terrible code.

You terrible, evil, no good, horrible... oh, fuck it, I can't. I was a freaking caffeine junkie while pregnant. I had 4-6 Diet Cokes daily. I can't yell at anyone else.

Oh, and I ate Subway sandwiches... WITHOUT heating or toasting. I know. I'm going straight to hell. ;) And soft serve ice cream. I will shank anyone who tries to take my soft serve away.



..katie.. said:


> On an off note, it just occured to me that I have the apron thing going on with my body. i can stick things under my bump. O_O the only thing i've ever been able to stick things under is/are (idgaf about grammar today lol) my tatas.
> 
> *panic*

Oh, I've had that for nearly 14 years. Damn c-sections. Even when I was active duty and wearing a size 4/6 (which on a 5'9" woman is pretty damn small!) I still had mommy apron. Fuck mommy apron. <Need a good angry face here.>



..katie.. said:


> Also, because I am an obsessive poster, I've had made a decision.
> 
> I am saying "fuck it" and making up my own due date. It's not the 30th, and it's not the 11th. It is the 21st. I am going to say I am full term, fourty weeks, ready to freaking go on the 21st. No one has said the 21st as a date, except for me, and it's my child and my body, so DAMNIT i am right. No one else will give me a freaking date, so I will give myself one.
> 
> Harrrumph.

Sounds like a good due date. ;) I'd go for the 8th, but only cause I'm a number freak, and 4/8/12 at 1620 would amuse me to no end. I would have tried for it, but screw being pregnant an extra 12 days for number amusement. :D



gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> On an off note, it just occured to me that I have the apron thing going on with my body. i can stick things under my bump. O_O the only thing i've ever been able to stick things under is/are (idgaf about grammar today lol) my tatas.
> 
> *panic*
> 
> I read this horribly wrong...I read it as "the only thing i've been able to stick under my bump are my tatas."
> 
> I was all, damn, those must be some saggin' wagons!
> 
> (Click to expand...

I read this part out loud to my hubby as we were in the car. He almost snorted his coke out his nose. You are too funny! :) (And I suppose that's better than snorting the coke IN the nose?)



gigglebox said:


> swearing is good for the soul!

Yes... yes it is. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Everytime I try to give Kesslie a binkie, I get the biggest "Mommy, what the everloving fuck is this? This is NOT A BOOBIE!" look from her. Like so:
> 
> Quite an eloquent look lol. I think i'll teach my LO to say "what the everloving fuck."
> 
> She's really freaking cute, btw.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks! My OH and I swear fuck is likely to be her first word with how often she hears it!! :)
> 
> How can I be leader of a thread called Katie? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I have already told my OH and the wrenchface is my lo utters " fuck or shit or a combo of those two words as first words someone is getting beaten lol" wrenchface has a mouth like a sailor and well OH isnt much better. They both use the F word liberally lol then there is me who rarely curses lol what a combo!
> 
> OOOH great idea.. Giggle keep that baby in a little longer! I only have like 25ish days left till induction and Ash is going to have hers like 5 days before me ( already decided this * nods* )Click to expand...
> 
> I'm former navy. I'm supposed to swear like a sailor. LolClick to expand...

What were you?? Sorry, i'm such a nerd. My dad in an ex-nuke on the USS Batfish 681. They're being inducted into the Hall of Fame for tracking a russian sub, undetected, for 72 days. I'm really so proud I could poo. Honestly, I tell anyone who might have the misfortune of having to listen to me. He saved the world!


----------



## gigglebox

"read this part out loud to my hubby as we were in the car. He almost snorted his coke out his nose. You are too funny! (And I suppose that's better than snorting the coke IN the nose?)"

omg lol this made me laugh really hard lol

Batfish is a really badass name. jus' sayin'. 

btw one of my coworkers keeps trying to predict my pregnancy. this is not work wife or bitchface, this is someone else...she told me I was having a girl. she told me I was going to have the baby early. 2 days ago she said i was going to go into labor that night. just now she tells me my water is about to break. all these predictions are quite serious, too.

i told her if she keeps telling me daily that i'm going to go into labor, she'll eventually be right.


----------



## ashiozz

Hmmm.. I just got to catch up: Gigglebox: Your baby's name is adorable <3

.. So Im going to go into labor on Approx April 17? Sounds good to me, This would work out nicely.. Moms coming here April 19. 

Katie: My mom was a smoker with all three kids and we turned out just fine, and that's with no restraint/quitting..

I too am a caffeine junkie and no one will ever take away my deli meat. I can't judge, I don't think anyone is a perfect angel during pregnancy, there's too many months of being good involved, and I am not for it.

I am a tad jealous that I can't stick things under my bump :( 

I am sure my baby's first words will either be curse words, or my dogs name... this makes me a tad bit sad because it won't be the cute "momma" or "Dada" ...


And I concur .. swearing IS good for the soul: Plus look how versatile the word fuck really is: 

https://wowfunniestposts.tumblr.com...is-the-only-word-which-can-be-used-to-express


My baby will only be expressing himself ;) lmao


----------



## gigglebox

BTW, something else to be proud of, is we have the thread with the most posts on the front b&b 3rd tri page! hazzah! take THAT To those of you that are due in the next few days...what is happening? thread!


----------



## ashiozz

This is the best thread ever anyway... ;)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Hmmm.. I just got to catch up: Gigglebox: Your baby's name is adorable <3
> 
> .. So Im going to go into labor on Approx April 17? Sounds good to me, This would work out nicely.. Moms coming here April 19.
> 
> Katie: My mom was a smoker with all three kids and we turned out just fine, and that's with no restraint/quitting..
> 
> I too am a caffeine junkie and no one will ever take away my deli meat. I can't judge, I don't think anyone is a perfect angel during pregnancy, there's too many months of being good involved, and I am not for it.
> 
> I am a tad jealous that I can't stick things under my bump :(
> 
> I am sure my baby's first words will either be curse words, or my dogs name... this makes me a tad bit sad because it won't be the cute "momma" or "Dada" ...
> 
> 
> And I concur .. swearing IS good for the soul: Plus look how versatile the word fuck really is:
> 
> https://wowfunniestposts.tumblr.com...is-the-only-word-which-can-be-used-to-express
> 
> 
> My baby will only be expressing himself ;) lmao

And here's my knowitall moment of the day...Probably, your child's first words will be mamamamama or dadadadada but the words won't really be associated with you, or intentional.
*sigh*
Developmental psych ruined my life.


And fuck is really my favorite word, ever. And it rhymes with 'duck,' which makes it 5x better


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> BTW, something else to be proud of, is we have the thread with the most posts on the front b&b 3rd tri page! hazzah! take THAT To those of you that are due in the next few days...what is happening? thread!

I used to go to the most posted in threads to find the locked ones so I could read the ridiculous arguments people had in the past. Not a whole lot different than the ones we have now. But they didn't have this thread, and therefore, we are more awesome.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> I read this horribly wrong...I read it as "the only thing i've been able to stick under my bump are my tatas."
> 
> I was all, damn, those must be some saggin' wagons!
> 
> Co-worker of mine smoked through her whole pregnancy. She lied about it but we constantly caught her. Her baby was totally healthy and fine (and he is about the cutest damn thing now at 15 months; bright blue eyes and curly blonde hair)...not that i'm saying it's fine to do, but my thought is it's not going to be the worst thing in the world to have one here and there. But then again, I'm not a doctor. You could be causing her to have elephantitis. I guess we'll see.
> 
> (((WHATEVER, MY CODE IS UNCRACKABLE!)))
> 
> I can't even believe I forgot to bug you about Return to Oz!!!!!!! Did you watch it all yet? Squeeeee!
> 
> P.S. I am still working full time so that's why I miss a lot of this messaging...granted I do post from work...like I am right now...shhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Plus I am on the east coast and pass out when prime chatting is going on 3 hours behind me in the evening :*(

Noooo, my boobs are actually quite high up still. It makes me feel better about the sagging belly.
My mom smoked with all of us, and my sister smoked with her two girls, and i know lots of people who smoked during pregnancy and their kids are fine. But I also know people who would blame every single problem they have, be it divorcing their OHs or asthma, on their mother smoking while preggo. Sigh.
And i'm pretty sure she doesn't have elephantitis, but if she did, I bet she'd still be cute. My brother has (had? does it count as had? hmm) cleft lip/palet, and was honestly the cutest baby I have ever seen in my whole life.

You're right. Your code is perfect =D

I've watched up to part 3. I know its not a lot, but my computer is slow =/ But as of yet, i'm really liking it. I loved the shooting star thing. But I hate how the parents try to embarrass her out of her "imagination". So what if its her imagination, she's a freaking kid. If you didn't treat her like she was crazy, maybe she'd get some damn sleep.

Well, what time is your prime internet time?

We're all from the US, right? I've been wondering why I only wake up to 10 new posts instead of 38472643.2. I was very confused at first at why in the world everyone was awake at 4 am and posting, then I realized that i was on a different continent. So, yeah.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm.. I just got to catch up: Gigglebox: Your baby's name is adorable <3
> 
> .. So Im going to go into labor on Approx April 17? Sounds good to me, This would work out nicely.. Moms coming here April 19.
> 
> Katie: My mom was a smoker with all three kids and we turned out just fine, and that's with no restraint/quitting..
> 
> I too am a caffeine junkie and no one will ever take away my deli meat. I can't judge, I don't think anyone is a perfect angel during pregnancy, there's too many months of being good involved, and I am not for it.
> 
> I am a tad jealous that I can't stick things under my bump :(
> 
> I am sure my baby's first words will either be curse words, or my dogs name... this makes me a tad bit sad because it won't be the cute "momma" or "Dada" ...
> 
> 
> And I concur .. swearing IS good for the soul: Plus look how versatile the word fuck really is:
> 
> https://wowfunniestposts.tumblr.com...is-the-only-word-which-can-be-used-to-express
> 
> 
> My baby will only be expressing himself ;) lmao
> 
> And here's my knowitall moment of the day...Probably, your child's first words will be mamamamama or dadadadada but the words won't really be associated with you, or intentional.
> *sigh*
> Developmental psych ruined my life.
> 
> 
> And fuck is really my favorite word, ever. And it rhymes with 'duck,' which makes it 5x betterClick to expand...


I told DH I do not count dada or mama as a word unless it's clear he's associating them with one of us. He thinks Im crazy for this..


----------



## gigglebox

nah, you're not crazy. i can understand the desire to not want to have your child to point at a cup and say "mama!". I mean, we are training them after all.

OMG RTO! Did you get to the asylum yet? You know it never occurred to me that they are basically punishing her for having an imagination! lol that poor girl. god i love that movie. I once thought of getting a tattoo to represent it but all the characters are so creepy i decided there wasn't one i would permanently want on me.

thank you all for your positive response towards my guy's name :hugs: although I suppose if you thought it sounded like shit you wouldn't tell me anyway...I never gave much thought to what his first word would be. probably something weird...like...i don't know...book.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> nah, you're not crazy. i can understand the desire to not want to have your child to point at a cup and say "mama!". I mean, we are training them after all.
> 
> OMG RTO! Did you get to the asylum yet? You know it never occurred to me that they are basically punishing her for having an imagination! lol that poor girl. god i love that movie. I once thought of getting a tattoo to represent it but all the characters are so creepy i decided there wasn't one i would permanently want on me.
> 
> thank you all for your positive response towards my guy's name :hugs: although I suppose if you thought it sounded like shit you wouldn't tell me anyway...I never gave much thought to what his first word would be. probably something weird...like...i don't know...book.

Clusterfuck! That's my goal. I will teach the LO "clusterfuck"
EEP!

If your little dude's name was terrible, I'd probably tell you. I mean, to a degree. I have a coworker who is planning on naming her child "Independence" and I said "oh please don't...I know it's none of my business, but your child will hate you for the rest of her life."
Then again, i've had people tell me "Addison Grace" is a stupid name, and I very nearly ripped their faces off.
But i probably would have told you.

I've gotten past the psychiatrist being all mean about the shoes... "well, where did the shoes go?". I want to yell "up your ass, dickholio" *sigh*


OH, since "book" was mentioned, I have a confession...
I generally read books by authors like Chuck Pahlunuik (sp) or Dan Brown, or books that are sort of on the strange side, like Infinite Jest.
but...
I am on such a Jodi Picolt (sp again. sorry) kick. And Nicholas Sparks. I guess i'm trying to get all of my insane emotions out via sappy and depressing books? hmm.


----------



## gigglebox

oh btw i'm on between usually 6-7:30 my time, as "prime time". i'm usually just chilling on my couch with the lap top open.


----------



## gigglebox

he IS a dick, isn't he? for a child psychiatrist he's not very good...

and Addison is a really freaking awesome name. I love it. if we have a second and it's a girl, I think she's getting an "A" name. I love Alice, and I may have to steal work wife's name choice (she is adamant she won't ever have kids, so i'm going to kindly ask if i can take her girls name if she doesn't use it) which is Arlette. 

Bad names: friend's SIL's kid, boy, Cormac. It's Irish (as is Desmond)...but ugly, in my opinion.

Independance?! oh lord there is so much fun you can make with that! My mom was a teacher, had a student nameds "Godbless". He pulled the fire alarm once.


----------



## gigglebox

katie why does the thing at the bottom of the screen (the current thread viewers list) always put a "+" after your name?

and on that note...

HI YUMOSH!


----------



## ..katie..

My mom went to school with a Justin Case and a Mary Christmas. Poor things.

I was originally planning "Eilien"...I don't know why. And I don't know why it changed, either, but it did. This little person may come out and say "my name is Penelope" for all i know. (My mother has been trying to force everyone she meets into naming their little people Penelope. When my oldest neice was still in fetusland, she had it written down and I thought it said "pen-elope" and so now I mock her relentlessly, even though I really like the name.)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie why does the thing at the bottom of the screen (the current thread viewers list) always put a "+" after your name?
> 
> and on that note...
> 
> HI YUMOSH!

It does it to you, too. If anyone else is the last on the viewing list, it doesn't, but if you are, it does.

Maybe we're being tracked?


----------



## gigglebox

*shifty eyes*

i keep seeing a person standing near me out of the corner of my eye...then i look, and they're gone...then i realize it's a piece of my bangs...and it "gets me" about 5 times a day.

If i didn't look like a fat hideous man beast with short hair i would totally cut it all off. except hubs would disown me.

true story: Saturday we went to eat and he told me never to get a pixie cut because that's what old women do and it's terrible. Sunday MIL walks in the house with a pixie cut she just had done (her hair was down to her shoulders). I had to laugh.

p.s. my husband's thoughts on pixie cuts are not the same as mine. i think they're cute.


----------



## ..katie..

My 60 y/o mother has a pixie cut lol. Mine is long. Not long enough to count as LONG, but long enough to almost look gross. it covers up my nipples nicely, though, so my goal of stripper hair has been completed, although it doesnt do me much use being all pregnant and whatnot.

And if i cut my hair short, no matter what my weight is, I look like a weeble. My face looks all round and poofy and stupid.


----------



## gigglebox

awww, i'm sure it doesn't look half as bad as you describe! and we call hair that covers your nipples "mermaid hair"...although stripper hair seems to be quite an acceptable description as well.

sorry to not have commented on your books. i know none of the references. i write far more often then i read...and i sketch more often than i write...maybe if i read more i'd find more acceptable ways to write, like not using ellipsis every third sentence. fuck commas.


----------



## gigglebox

HAVING MINOR FREAK OUT. Just saw my ticker, "Due date reached!" HOLY SHIT. IT'S NOT LYING TO ME...omg i've seen that little stork flying for so long it's weird not to have a count down...eep. eeeeeeep. suddenly i'm super nervous.


----------



## jules7521

ooh i nap and come back to 5 new pages!

*today's wrenchface update*
So she is trying to book a trip to ohio so that my OH can attend his youngest son's high school graduation. A pleasant thing for her to do but then again she just hates me not him lol So we are running into issues in that OH must have a credit card on him when he picks up said car from the airport in order to drive to said hotel. Problem is my dear OH has no credit card. He is a cash man. So then she decides we as in me. him and our then to be 4-5 week old daughter are going to drive my mini van 1300 miles in each direction. When I comment that I am concerned that it's a very long trip in my 13 year old van she scuffs at me and gives me an attitude and exclaims I am trying to ruin everything.. yep sure am.. effing bitch. Then when I mention having to spend the entire drive in the back seat so I can nurse and attend to lo she again gets shitty with me saying just bottle feed her. Um excuse me? She knows I plan on nursing but thinks it's ridiculous that I am in fact planning to breast feed. I have no problems if she wants to rent a car down here in florida and have us drive up but I don't think my 13 year old car is capable of that trip.. but again I am the bad guy.. not once did she ask if it was ok that we took my van.. I have no say in the matter. GRRRRRRRRR I am about to stab the bitch in the eye lol

Phew sorry had to get that off my chest.

I disobeyed my doctor today and molesticated my OH:haha::haha:


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> HAVING MINOR FREAK OUT. Just saw my ticker, "Due date reached!" HOLY SHIT. IT'S NOT LYING TO ME...omg i've seen that little stork flying for so long it's weird not to have a count down...eep. eeeeeeep. suddenly i'm super nervous.

:crib::hangwashing::wohoo:

SOON!!!


And its okay if you don't read my books. But I assume you've seen the movie Fight Club? (edward norton and all his sexiness. plus brad pitt. and bellatrix lestrange..or helena bohnam carter, whichever =) ) It's based off a CP book. <3


----------



## ..katie..

https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxvhz2LdGf1qzpsuoo1_400.jpg

Yes. Fuck commas.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ooh i nap and come back to 5 new pages!
> 
> *today's wrenchface update*
> so she is trying to book a trip to ohio so that my oh can attend his youngest son's high school graduation. A pleasant thing for her to do but then again she just hates me not him lol so we are running into issues in that oh must have a credit card on him when he picks up said car from the airport in order to drive to said hotel. Problem is my dear oh has no credit card. He is a cash man. So then she decides we as in me. Him and our then to be 4-5 week old daughter are going to drive my mini van 1300 miles in each direction. When i comment that i am concerned that it's a very long trip in my 13 year old van she scuffs at me and gives me an attitude and exclaims i am trying to ruin everything.. Yep sure am.. Effing bitch. Then when i mention having to spend the entire drive in the back seat so i can nurse and attend to lo she again gets shitty with me saying just bottle feed her. Um excuse me? She knows i plan on nursing but thinks it's ridiculous that i am in fact planning to breast feed. I have no problems if she wants to rent a car down here in florida and have us drive up but i don't think my 13 year old car is capable of that trip.. But again i am the bad guy.. Not once did she ask if it was ok that we took my van.. I have no say in the matter. Grrrrrrrrr i am about to stab the bitch in the eye lol
> 
> phew sorry had to get that off my chest.
> 
> I disobeyed my doctor today and molesticated my oh:haha::haha:

what a bitch!!!!
!!!!!
!!!!


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HAVING MINOR FREAK OUT. Just saw my ticker, "Due date reached!" HOLY SHIT. IT'S NOT LYING TO ME...omg i've seen that little stork flying for so long it's weird not to have a count down...eep. eeeeeeep. suddenly i'm super nervous.
> 
> :crib::hangwashing::wohoo:
> 
> SOON!!!
> 
> 
> And its okay if you don't read my books. But I assume you've seen the movie Fight Club? (edward norton and all his sexiness. plus brad pitt. and bellatrix lestrange..or helena bohnam carter, whichever =) ) It's based off a CP book. <3Click to expand...

Better get to :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> ooh i nap and come back to 5 new pages!
> 
> *today's wrenchface update*
> so she is trying to book a trip to ohio so that my oh can attend his youngest son's high school graduation. A pleasant thing for her to do but then again she just hates me not him lol so we are running into issues in that oh must have a credit card on him when he picks up said car from the airport in order to drive to said hotel. Problem is my dear oh has no credit card. He is a cash man. So then she decides we as in me. Him and our then to be 4-5 week old daughter are going to drive my mini van 1300 miles in each direction. When i comment that i am concerned that it's a very long trip in my 13 year old van she scuffs at me and gives me an attitude and exclaims i am trying to ruin everything.. Yep sure am.. Effing bitch. Then when i mention having to spend the entire drive in the back seat so i can nurse and attend to lo she again gets shitty with me saying just bottle feed her. Um excuse me? She knows i plan on nursing but thinks it's ridiculous that i am in fact planning to breast feed. I have no problems if she wants to rent a car down here in florida and have us drive up but i don't think my 13 year old car is capable of that trip.. But again i am the bad guy.. Not once did she ask if it was ok that we took my van.. I have no say in the matter. Grrrrrrrrr i am about to stab the bitch in the eye lol
> 
> phew sorry had to get that off my chest.
> 
> I disobeyed my doctor today and molesticated my oh:haha::haha:
> 
> what a bitch!!!!
> !!!!!
> !!!!Click to expand...

If you get to knock off FOB can we add wrenchface to the list? lol


----------



## ..katie..

Yes, yes we can.

The CIA is gonna be all up in this thread with all the threats lol.

God i hate them. People suck. Why can't we just pick and choose who we get to keep in our life? And if we change our mind, trade them for someone else.

(i dont really feel that way about life and people.)


----------



## ..katie..

I would like to point out that I see a lot of people "currently viewing this thread"...

you guys can say hi and join in, if you'd like! We're generally nice! I mean, other than the death threats and whatnot...


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> Yes, yes we can.
> 
> The CIA is gonna be all up in this thread with all the threats lol.
> 
> God i hate them. People suck. Why can't we just pick and choose who we get to keep in our life? And if we change our mind, trade them for someone else.
> 
> (i dont really feel that way about life and people.)

lol well we do to an extent... though in my case I can't have the guy and not the wrenchface. Though he did say today that she is a bitch .. hence why he um.. got some lol


----------



## gigglebox

I HAVE RETURNED *cue entrance music*

QUICK--what entrance music popped into your head? I'm not gonna lie, mine was that damn graduation song. 

wrenchface and crawl into a whole and sit there forever. she sounds like a worthless ****. too harsh? ok she sounds like a ****. can't you just tell her no, find another means of transport? or will OH not go for it...? i mean, i know it's his mom and all but really a line has got to be drawn!

of COURSE i know fight club! i actually picked up the book once in a book store and started to read it...and it was reading like a transcript of the movie so I got bored with it and put it back down. anyway, it's hubs' favorite movie.

i wonder why so many people pop on this thread? and say nothing...? probably the same reason I hate being off of it for more than a few hours--the conversation jumps so much i don't know how anyone can keep up! 

have you ever read the threads that are connected to this one at the bottom of the screen? "Hi, my name is Katie. I am a POAS-aholic" hahaha...i hate when people use "aholic" at the end of addiction things 'cause it doesn't make sense...even though I do it. for example, I am a gushersaholic. mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. jules--congrats on getting lucky :thumbup:


----------



## jules7521

i really need a vent tonight.. sorry this is long and infuriating but I just don't know what to do anymore...

You know.. if I have to deal with this woman much longer I am going to turn into a physcho bitch. I truly am starting to wonder if it's worth it to maintain this relationship if I have to deal with her 24/7. Every chance she gets she takes a swipe at me. And it's all over stupid little shit. Dinner just now we all agreed it had been forever since we had a burger so she took off to mc donalds.. not my favorite but I was over ruled.. no biggie. I was asked what I wanted and it was super easy.. quarter pounder fries and tarter sauce. I am the only one who didn't get what they asked for. I got an angus burger with cheddar and some mustard sauce , no fries and no tarter. 
I have been really trying for the last year to stay in her good graces. I try and stay quiet when she tells me everything I know about babies is wrong. Like never put them on their back Julia that's wrong, don't worry about diaper creme as she thows mine away ( i took it back and hid it), swaddling babies kills them, blowing smoke in a babies face isn't harmful.. and it goes on and on. I don't raise my voice to her and even when she treats me like crap I try and stay nice.. but I am running out of steam. 
I'm human and I know I'm not perfect but to be treated like a sub human everyday and picked on about my weight and to be told I'm not good enough for her son everyday has worn thin on my nerves. I am trying not to over react.. I really am.. but I am at the point of telling my OH that I just can't do it anymore and to leave. it would devastate him but where does the line get drawn. If she doesn't stop I am going to tell her off and then all hell will break loose here and she will kick me out anyways.


----------



## gigglebox

have you talked to OH about everything, and explained that you are at your wits end? Surely he must understand that you cannot possibly go on being treated like an idiotic child. My philosophy is always to confront the person pissing you off, but that's a lot harder when she's got so much control on your situation...What a shitty spot to be in. I would talk to OH though...can you guys afford an apartment or something? Did you already explain that? sorry there are so many damn pages now lol


----------



## jules7521

he knows where I stand but atm we truly are stuck. he hasnt been able to work much because of my near constant doctors appointments. He has promised me after lo is born that his main priority will be to get us out of here.. i have told him he needs to come through for me. When i vent to him I get a blank stare because his mother sould walk through hell and high water for him but she just hates me. He even said he knows why.. but he is afraid to rock the boat. If he doesn't I'm on the verge of capsizing this boat. I have the option of selling my mini van and getting on a plane and moving to seattle with my best friend. He too has had the same offer extended but he won't go because she pulls out the charm when needed and he's afraid to hurt her. I don't want my lo to grow up without her father.. I truly don't but I'm not willing to take much more. I wrote off my own parents years ago because they treated me like crap.. I refuse to let my OH treat me this way and I sure as shit am not going to le his mother do it... sigh


----------



## gigglebox

can you talk to her one on one? maybe without even letting OH know? i know it would be tough but just explain to her that you feel really unwelcome in her home and it's very hurtful. explain to her that you feel like she's driving a wedge between you and her and if it continues you are going to have to consider moving. Then remind her that OH would come with you...


----------



## jules7521

I gave up on trying to talk to her about anything. She seems to think that I am too sensitive. Like when we thought we lost the lo instead of acting like a mother should all she said to me was " oh well it happens" which sent me into sobs. Shes cold and heartless. If I should an ounce of emotion she belittles me. My parents tried to teach me to respect my elders but I am at the point where the inner voice has run out of patience and I'm about to tell what I think. She pissed at me right now because I took the summer semester of school because classes start may 1 and up til a few days ago there was a good chance that I'd go to term and possibly deliver 2 das before hand. To her that's not excusable.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Everytime I try to give Kesslie a binkie, I get the biggest "Mommy, what the everloving fuck is this? This is NOT A BOOBIE!" look from her. Like so:
> 
> Quite an eloquent look lol. I think i'll teach my LO to say "what the everloving fuck."
> 
> She's really freaking cute, btw.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks! My OH and I swear fuck is likely to be her first word with how often she hears it!! :)
> 
> How can I be leader of a thread called Katie? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I have already told my OH and the wrenchface is my lo utters " fuck or shit or a combo of those two words as first words someone is getting beaten lol" wrenchface has a mouth like a sailor and well OH isnt much better. They both use the F word liberally lol then there is me who rarely curses lol what a combo!
> 
> OOOH great idea.. Giggle keep that baby in a little longer! I only have like 25ish days left till induction and Ash is going to have hers like 5 days before me ( already decided this * nods* )Click to expand...
> 
> I'm former navy. I'm supposed to swear like a sailor. LolClick to expand...
> 
> What were you?? Sorry, i'm such a nerd. My dad in an ex-nuke on the USS Batfish 681. They're being inducted into the Hall of Fame for tracking a russian sub, undetected, for 72 days. I'm really so proud I could poo. Honestly, I tell anyone who might have the misfortune of having to listen to me. He saved the world!Click to expand...

Nothing that interesting, I'm afraid. I was an ET at FACSFAC JAX, ended up out on a hardship discharge 3 years later. Nut I really enjoyed military life. :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> nah, you're not crazy. i can understand the desire to not want to have your child to point at a cup and say "mama!". I mean, we are training them after all.
> 
> OMG RTO! Did you get to the asylum yet? You know it never occurred to me that they are basically punishing her for having an imagination! lol that poor girl. god i love that movie. I once thought of getting a tattoo to represent it but all the characters are so creepy i decided there wasn't one i would permanently want on me.
> 
> thank you all for your positive response towards my guy's name :hugs: although I suppose if you thought it sounded like shit you wouldn't tell me anyway...I never gave much thought to what his first word would be. probably something weird...like...i don't know...book.
> 
> 
> 
> Clusterfuck! That's my goal. I will teach the LO "clusterfuck"
> EEP!
> 
> If your little dude's name was terrible, I'd probably tell you. I mean, to a degree. I have a coworker who is planning on naming her child "Independence" and I said "oh please don't...I know it's none of my business, but your child will hate you for the rest of her life."
> Then again, i've had people tell me "Addison Grace" is a stupid name, and I very nearly ripped their faces off.
> But i probably would have told you.
> 
> I've gotten past the psychiatrist being all mean about the shoes... "well, where did the shoes go?". I want to yell "up your ass, dickholio" *sigh*
> 
> 
> OH, since "book" was mentioned, I have a confession...
> I generally read books by authors like Chuck Pahlunuik (sp) or Dan Brown, or books that are sort of on the strange side, like Infinite Jest.
> but...
> I am on such a Jodi Picolt (sp again. sorry) kick. And Nicholas Sparks. I guess i'm trying to get all of my insane emotions out via sappy and depressing books? hmm.Click to expand...


I got told Tyler was a dumb name by a friend while she was drunk, I just said "well that's good, most melissas I know are drug addicts (Her name was Melissa and she was saying most Tylers she knows are jerks)


... 

I would probably say something like "his name is not one I would have chosen" If I did not like it.


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ooh i nap and come back to 5 new pages!
> 
> *today's wrenchface update*
> So she is trying to book a trip to ohio so that my OH can attend his youngest son's high school graduation. A pleasant thing for her to do but then again she just hates me not him lol So we are running into issues in that OH must have a credit card on him when he picks up said car from the airport in order to drive to said hotel. Problem is my dear OH has no credit card. He is a cash man. So then she decides we as in me. him and our then to be 4-5 week old daughter are going to drive my mini van 1300 miles in each direction. When I comment that I am concerned that it's a very long trip in my 13 year old van she scuffs at me and gives me an attitude and exclaims I am trying to ruin everything.. yep sure am.. effing bitch. Then when I mention having to spend the entire drive in the back seat so I can nurse and attend to lo she again gets shitty with me saying just bottle feed her. Um excuse me? She knows I plan on nursing but thinks it's ridiculous that I am in fact planning to breast feed. I have no problems if she wants to rent a car down here in florida and have us drive up but I don't think my 13 year old car is capable of that trip.. but again I am the bad guy.. not once did she ask if it was ok that we took my van.. I have no say in the matter. GRRRRRRRRR I am about to stab the bitch in the eye lol
> 
> Phew sorry had to get that off my chest.
> 
> I disobeyed my doctor today and molesticated my OH:haha::haha:

Oh wow.. no. Your van probably can't do that.. What part of Ohio are you going to? I grew up in Columbus! I miss home :(


.. Tell her to rent you a nice sturdy car with plenty of room and you're game to go, otherwise SHE can drive with him up there on HER time in HER car. Kthx.


----------



## ashiozz

I think we scare the others that view this thread away.. because they think we're crazy.. I assure you, it's only moderate.. nothing severe.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Clusterfuck! That's my goal. I will teach the LO "clusterfuck"
> EEP!
> 
> If your little dude's name was terrible, I'd probably tell you. I mean, to a degree. I have a coworker who is planning on naming her child "Independence" and I said "oh please don't...I know it's none of my business, but your child will hate you for the rest of her life."
> Then again, i've had people tell me "Addison Grace" is a stupid name, and I very nearly ripped their faces off.
> But i probably would have told you.

Clusterfuck is a great first word, I say we go for it!

I like both your names. My mom named my little bro and sis such terrible names, I've vowed to pay for their name changes when they hit 18, I weep for them. ;)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> My mom went to school with a Justin Case and a Mary Christmas. Poor things.
> 
> I was originally planning "Eilien"...I don't know why. And I don't know why it changed, either, but it did. This little person may come out and say "my name is Penelope" for all i know. (My mother has been trying to force everyone she meets into naming their little people Penelope. When my oldest neice was still in fetusland, she had it written down and I thought it said "pen-elope" and so now I mock her relentlessly, even though I really like the name.)

My mom used to pretend her name was "Penelope Pitstop" so I have a hard time with that name now.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> HAVING MINOR FREAK OUT. Just saw my ticker, "Due date reached!" HOLY SHIT. IT'S NOT LYING TO ME...omg i've seen that little stork flying for so long it's weird not to have a count down...eep. eeeeeeep. suddenly i'm super nervous.

LOL! Now you get to enter the realm of "impatiently overdue". Get your doctor to go on vacation. That's how I went into labor with my son!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Yes, yes we can.
> 
> The CIA is gonna be all up in this thread with all the threats lol.
> 
> God i hate them. People suck. Why can't we just pick and choose who we get to keep in our life? And if we change our mind, trade them for someone else.
> 
> (i dont really feel that way about life and people.)

We can pick. I haven't talked to my mom in well over a year. She has never met my husband and won't meet my baby. Toxic venomous woman I refuse to deal with ever again. I figure family should behave BETTER than friends, not treat you like shit and expect you to beg for more.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I got told Tyler was a dumb name by a friend while she was drunk, I just said "well that's good, most melissas I know are drug addicts (Her name was Melissa and she was saying most Tylers she knows are jerks)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I would probably say something like "his name is not one I would have chosen" If I did not like it.

My son's name is Tyler Dean, so I like the name. :)


----------



## Menelly

And... I clearly talk too much. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Ours will be Tyler Lawrence and I think it's adorable <3 :) You dont talk too much, you update as you read.. I do this. It's totally acceptable in my book


..So I can't sit in my chair comfortably anymore, But my ball is AWESOME.


----------



## jules7521

lol no I talk too much 

score 1 for me.. my mouth filter slipped.. wrench face asked me if we picked a name.. i said yes Cassandra.. " oh that's old" my rebuttal " this coming from a 67 year old woman" lol i got a glare


----------



## Menelly

So, Kesslie decided to be nice to us. First off, my hubby works graveyards, which is why you see me on here all hours of the night. I'm usually up at night and asleep during the day. (Well, I used to be. Now sleep is in 2 hours spurts... most of the time.) Which brings me to my story!

Kesslie slept for 5.5 HOURS today! Straight! I'd JUST gotten the go ahead from her pediatrician this morning to stop waking her (she's up to 6lbs 9oz now too) and when we got home from the doctors, she slept for 5.5 hours! 

Downside? I did not. :( I kept waking up to make sure she was OK cause it'd been too long since she'd been awake. Oy. What a waste of a very nice gesture by my baby. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

MUAHAHAHA!! bout damn time **is rubbing off on you too much**


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> So, Kesslie decided to be nice to us. First off, my hubby works graveyards, which is why you see me on here all hours of the night. I'm usually up at night and asleep during the day. (Well, I used to be. Now sleep is in 2 hours spurts... most of the time.) Which brings me to my story!
> 
> Kesslie slept for 5.5 HOURS today! Straight! I'd JUST gotten the go ahead from her pediatrician this morning to stop waking her (she's up to 6lbs 9oz now too) and when we got home from the doctors, she slept for 5.5 hours!
> 
> Downside? I did not. :( I kept waking up to make sure she was OK cause it'd been too long since she'd been awake. Oy. What a waste of a very nice gesture by my baby. ;)


Aww :( but maybe it's a good sign she'll soon sleep regularly that long!!


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> So, Kesslie decided to be nice to us. First off, my hubby works graveyards, which is why you see me on here all hours of the night. I'm usually up at night and asleep during the day. (Well, I used to be. Now sleep is in 2 hours spurts... most of the time.) Which brings me to my story!
> 
> Kesslie slept for 5.5 HOURS today! Straight! I'd JUST gotten the go ahead from her pediatrician this morning to stop waking her (she's up to 6lbs 9oz now too) and when we got home from the doctors, she slept for 5.5 hours!
> 
> Downside? I did not. :( I kept waking up to make sure she was OK cause it'd been too long since she'd been awake. Oy. What a waste of a very nice gesture by my baby. ;)

So I have to ask.. how do you get past the constant need to feel like you hae to check and see if lo is breathing.. My docs have me so paranoid because wrenchaface chain smokes in the house that my lo now has this high risk of sids which scares the bujesus out of me naturally. I can picture me staring at her for hours till she's 10 :dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, Kesslie decided to be nice to us. First off, my hubby works graveyards, which is why you see me on here all hours of the night. I'm usually up at night and asleep during the day. (Well, I used to be. Now sleep is in 2 hours spurts... most of the time.) Which brings me to my story!
> 
> Kesslie slept for 5.5 HOURS today! Straight! I'd JUST gotten the go ahead from her pediatrician this morning to stop waking her (she's up to 6lbs 9oz now too) and when we got home from the doctors, she slept for 5.5 hours!
> 
> Downside? I did not. :( I kept waking up to make sure she was OK cause it'd been too long since she'd been awake. Oy. What a waste of a very nice gesture by my baby. ;)
> 
> So I have to ask.. how do you get past the constant need to feel like you hae to check and see if lo is breathing.. My docs have me so paranoid because wrenchaface chain smokes in the house that my lo now has this high risk of sids which scares the bujesus out of me naturally. I can picture me staring at her for hours till she's 10 :dohh:Click to expand...

My parents smoked in the house and I'm still alive... but I WAS originally on a heart monitor and once that was gone my parents went into freak out mode and checked on me 734857847 times at night.. I think all new parents do this..


Menelly any tips would be sweet .. I dont want to be a basket case. I don't have any smokers in my house, but still ><


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, Kesslie decided to be nice to us. First off, my hubby works graveyards, which is why you see me on here all hours of the night. I'm usually up at night and asleep during the day. (Well, I used to be. Now sleep is in 2 hours spurts... most of the time.) Which brings me to my story!
> 
> Kesslie slept for 5.5 HOURS today! Straight! I'd JUST gotten the go ahead from her pediatrician this morning to stop waking her (she's up to 6lbs 9oz now too) and when we got home from the doctors, she slept for 5.5 hours!
> 
> Downside? I did not. :( I kept waking up to make sure she was OK cause it'd been too long since she'd been awake. Oy. What a waste of a very nice gesture by my baby. ;)
> 
> 
> Aww :( but maybe it's a good sign she'll soon sleep regularly that long!!Click to expand...

I hope so! So far she's a REALLY good sleeper. She sleeps at least two 4 hour shifts a day. (Honestly? It might be a result of the meds I'm on. I've been given the all clear to breastfeed, but they're both CNS depressants, so they could make her sleepy.



jules7521 said:


> So I have to ask.. how do you get past the constant need to feel like you hae to check and see if lo is breathing.. My docs have me so paranoid because wrenchaface chain smokes in the house that my lo now has this high risk of sids which scares the bujesus out of me naturally. I can picture me staring at her for hours till she's 10 :dohh:

Uh, you don't. :( But we cosleep, so we can reach over and feel her easily. And she isn't exactly quiet. I think one of the most surprising things is the range of sounds a newborn can make. Half the time she's asleep, she's snoring, grunting, nomming her hands/thumb, and gassy. So there are very few times I have to actually worry about her lack of sound. ;)


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, Kesslie decided to be nice to us. First off, my hubby works graveyards, which is why you see me on here all hours of the night. I'm usually up at night and asleep during the day. (Well, I used to be. Now sleep is in 2 hours spurts... most of the time.) Which brings me to my story!
> 
> Kesslie slept for 5.5 HOURS today! Straight! I'd JUST gotten the go ahead from her pediatrician this morning to stop waking her (she's up to 6lbs 9oz now too) and when we got home from the doctors, she slept for 5.5 hours!
> 
> Downside? I did not. :( I kept waking up to make sure she was OK cause it'd been too long since she'd been awake. Oy. What a waste of a very nice gesture by my baby. ;)
> 
> So I have to ask.. how do you get past the constant need to feel like you hae to check and see if lo is breathing.. My docs have me so paranoid because wrenchaface chain smokes in the house that my lo now has this high risk of sids which scares the bujesus out of me naturally. I can picture me staring at her for hours till she's 10 :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> My parents smoked in the house and I'm still alive... but I WAS originally on a heart monitor and once that was gone my parents went into freak out mode and checked on me 734857847 times at night.. I think all new parents do this..
> 
> 
> Menelly any tips would be sweet .. I dont want to be a basket case. I don't have any smokers in my house, but still ><Click to expand...

That will be me lol freak out mode! I know it's the docs job to warn you but omg seriously they have bombarded me with the " you're putting your child at risk" talk everytime i go in. and of course.. according to wrenchface.. if you aren't the one with the ciggy in your mouth it's not harmful at all.. as she blows smoke in my face lol * secretly beats her face in everytime she does it!*


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HAVING MINOR FREAK OUT. Just saw my ticker, "Due date reached!" HOLY SHIT. IT'S NOT LYING TO ME...omg i've seen that little stork flying for so long it's weird not to have a count down...eep. eeeeeeep. suddenly i'm super nervous.
> 
> LOL! Now you get to enter the realm of "impatiently overdue". Get your doctor to go on vacation. That's how I went into labor with my son!Click to expand...

it's a group practice, so i have 5 doctors. sadly this plan won't work. I think the plan is wait until a day before induction, the point where i'm at my most nervous, then things happen.

either that or it'll happen today. lots of weird things going on with my body today...


----------



## jules7521

ooh what kind of weird things? are you pooping yet?

ops i'm spotting after today's extra curricular activites


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HAVING MINOR FREAK OUT. Just saw my ticker, "Due date reached!" HOLY SHIT. IT'S NOT LYING TO ME...omg i've seen that little stork flying for so long it's weird not to have a count down...eep. eeeeeeep. suddenly i'm super nervous.
> 
> LOL! Now you get to enter the realm of "impatiently overdue". Get your doctor to go on vacation. That's how I went into labor with my son!Click to expand...
> 
> it's a group practice, so i have 5 doctors. sadly this plan won't work. I think the plan is wait until a day before induction, the point where i'm at my most nervous, then things happen.
> 
> either that or it'll happen today. lots of weird things going on with my body today...Click to expand...

Ooh, good luck today! I had a practice with multiple doctors too, but one midwife I LOVED and wanted her to be there. She went on vacation. Said "do NOT go into labor this weekend, I'll be camping and there will be no way to get ahold of me."

So yeah, went into labor. I guess I should look on the bright side... she was a midwife, and I ended up needing an EMCS with him, so she wouldn't have been able to deliver her anyways.


----------



## Sachiko78

Butting in ... 

You girls crack me up. Reminds me of myself and my 2 BFF's. And seriously I can't keep up!! And seriously? so many pages of stuff to read. Yep I read them all. LOL 

RTO -- awesome movie. Watched when I was little....kind of freaked me out then, but definitely a great movie. Better than the original. (my opinion)

And seriously I'm done with being pregnant. I'm 33 weeks, and I'm done. Bloody nose, heartburn and now pre-term labor. The bloody nose is getting old. I sneeze and the thing bleeds. Last night I woke up at 12:30 AM bleeding everywhere. Fun...NOT!


Pre-term labor is not fun either. They are pretty erratic. Dr says I'm going to put you on bed rest. While I agree that sounds like fun for mmm about a week, I think I'd go nuts. My BFF says I'm nuts. That she'd take it. I said well she can take it and the basketball that I'm carrying around too. Then she said nevermind. !!!

But, I managed to put him off. Job is super stressful. It's a group of 4 of us for the entire company. I work in commercial insurance..phones and emails. Dr suggested working from home. I haven't discussed this with my boss yet, but I have a feeling it will be a big fat NO. 

BTW did I say I'm done with being pregnant? Just in case I didn't. I'm done with being pregnant.


----------



## gigglebox

i had a weird buzz in my brain earlier today. that sounds stupid but i don't know how else to describe it. a shit ton of braxton hicks. Des keeps driving his head down into my crotch (quite a lovely feeling) which he's done before but it feels a lot more frequent than usual. my crotch is back to feeling like a wreck, and, new symptom, sitting too long is killer on my tailbone. first time i've experienced that...swelling is back in full force, and for some reason i'm like constantly short of breath. like i feel like my lungs are being crushed so just laying on my couch, i'm still finding it hard to breath.

GAAAHHHHHHHHHH MY BLADDER, OW! STOP HEADBUTTING ME THERE!


----------



## jules7521

Sachiko78 said:


> Butting in ...
> 
> You girls crack me up. Reminds me of myself and my 2 BFF's. And seriously I can't keep up!! And seriously? so many pages of stuff to read. Yep I read them all. LOL
> 
> RTO -- awesome movie. Watched when I was little....kind of freaked me out then, but definitely a great movie. Better than the original. (my opinion)
> 
> And seriously I'm done with being pregnant. I'm 33 weeks, and I'm done. Bloody nose, heartburn and now pre-term labor. The bloody nose is getting old. I sneeze and the thing bleeds. Last night I woke up at 12:30 AM bleeding everywhere. Fun...NOT!
> 
> 
> Pre-term labor is not fun either. They are pretty erratic. Dr says I'm going to put you on bed rest. While I agree that sounds like fun for mmm about a week, I think I'd go nuts. My BFF says I'm nuts. That she'd take it. I said well she can take it and the basketball that I'm carrying around too. Then she said nevermind. !!!
> 
> But, I managed to put him off. Job is super stressful. It's a group of 4 of us for the entire company. I work in commercial insurance..phones and emails. Dr suggested working from home. I haven't discussed this with my boss yet, but I have a feeling it will be a big fat NO.
> 
> BTW did I say I'm done with being pregnant? Just in case I didn't. I'm done with being pregnant.

Buttin all you like lol that's how we sort of landed here.. I butted in and now look at me.. code name for my Oh's evil wicked mother.. we laugh.. we cry.. we vent.. we cause the other one to want sherbet.. oh wait that's just me.. Can you believe there is NO sugar free sherbet out there??? ops off topic lol


----------



## Sachiko78

jules7521 said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Butting in ...
> 
> You girls crack me up. Reminds me of myself and my 2 BFF's. And seriously I can't keep up!! And seriously? so many pages of stuff to read. Yep I read them all. LOL
> 
> RTO -- awesome movie. Watched when I was little....kind of freaked me out then, but definitely a great movie. Better than the original. (my opinion)
> 
> And seriously I'm done with being pregnant. I'm 33 weeks, and I'm done. Bloody nose, heartburn and now pre-term labor. The bloody nose is getting old. I sneeze and the thing bleeds. Last night I woke up at 12:30 AM bleeding everywhere. Fun...NOT!
> 
> 
> Pre-term labor is not fun either. They are pretty erratic. Dr says I'm going to put you on bed rest. While I agree that sounds like fun for mmm about a week, I think I'd go nuts. My BFF says I'm nuts. That she'd take it. I said well she can take it and the basketball that I'm carrying around too. Then she said nevermind. !!!
> 
> But, I managed to put him off. Job is super stressful. It's a group of 4 of us for the entire company. I work in commercial insurance..phones and emails. Dr suggested working from home. I haven't discussed this with my boss yet, but I have a feeling it will be a big fat NO.
> 
> BTW did I say I'm done with being pregnant? Just in case I didn't. I'm done with being pregnant.
> 
> Buttin all you like lol that's how we sort of landed here.. I butted in and now look at me.. code name for my Oh's evil wicked mother.. we laugh.. we cry.. we vent.. we cause the other one to want sherbet.. oh wait that's just me.. Can you believe there is NO sugar free sherbet out there??? ops off topic lolClick to expand...


Gah ... how come no one has made sugar free sherbert? UGH!! Don't they know people need that?

And honestly still drink Coke...Caffeine junkie.

And if you haven't guessed I love Twilight. Yes, yes I do...much to my husband's embarassment. LOL


----------



## Menelly

Welcome to the thread, Sachiko. :) And boo to Twilight!


----------



## jules7521

ooh Giggle have you had the funtastic feeling of lo suddenly smashing both fists into your bladder at once,, then bee lining to the bathroom only to have lo remove said fists and all you do is dribble a tiny trickle?lol

They make sugar free everything.. much of it I find disgusting but when it's all I have until lo is born alas I give him. There is even sugar free ice cream.. but noooo no sherbet. All i want is a bucket of rainbow goodness. sigh by the time I can eat it I won't want it anymore lol


----------



## gigglebox

Sachiko78 said:


> Butting in ...
> 
> You girls crack me up. Reminds me of myself and my 2 BFF's. And seriously I can't keep up!! And seriously? so many pages of stuff to read. Yep I read them all. LOL
> 
> RTO -- awesome movie. Watched when I was little....kind of freaked me out then, but definitely a great movie. Better than the original. (my opinion)
> 
> And seriously I'm done with being pregnant. I'm 33 weeks, and I'm done. Bloody nose, heartburn and now pre-term labor. The bloody nose is getting old. I sneeze and the thing bleeds. Last night I woke up at 12:30 AM bleeding everywhere. Fun...NOT!
> 
> 
> Pre-term labor is not fun either. They are pretty erratic. Dr says I'm going to put you on bed rest. While I agree that sounds like fun for mmm about a week, I think I'd go nuts. My BFF says I'm nuts. That she'd take it. I said well she can take it and the basketball that I'm carrying around too. Then she said nevermind. !!!
> 
> But, I managed to put him off. Job is super stressful. It's a group of 4 of us for the entire company. I work in commercial insurance..phones and emails. Dr suggested working from home. I haven't discussed this with my boss yet, but I have a feeling it will be a big fat NO.
> 
> BTW did I say I'm done with being pregnant? Just in case I didn't. I'm done with being pregnant.

welcome!

i know as soon as i reply to this there's going to 8 new posts...at least...but ok!

SO GLAD to have found another RTO fan! Yeah that shit was SO freaky to watch as a child. Especially Princess Mumbi's palace...without saying anything to spoil it, the "DOOOOOORTTTTTHHHHHYYY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL!" scene literally scared the shit out of me.

OOOOH the red key would be such an awesome tattoo!!! hmmmmmm...

I am also over being pregnant :haha: hope it ends soon. like, in the next hour would be nice. right now i'm getting headbutted in the cervix/butt and it's putting strain on the hemmies there which is pretty uncomfortable. 

people say they feel like they swallowed a beach ball. I say, yes, if the beach ball is full of lead.

SaChicko did i say hi to you a few pages back? i could have sworn i called you out on thread stalking ;)


----------



## gigglebox

exxxxcellent! another twihard :happydance: lol my hubs hates it too...yup, well adjusted woman with a full time job, a house, and a baby on the way...and i love me some twilight. damn skippy.

Jules-- Yes.


----------



## ashiozz

Sachiko78 said:


> Butting in ...
> 
> You girls crack me up. Reminds me of myself and my 2 BFF's. And seriously I can't keep up!! And seriously? so many pages of stuff to read. Yep I read them all. LOL
> 
> RTO -- awesome movie. Watched when I was little....kind of freaked me out then, but definitely a great movie. Better than the original. (my opinion)
> 
> And seriously I'm done with being pregnant. I'm 33 weeks, and I'm done. Bloody nose, heartburn and now pre-term labor. The bloody nose is getting old. I sneeze and the thing bleeds. Last night I woke up at 12:30 AM bleeding everywhere. Fun...NOT!
> 
> 
> Pre-term labor is not fun either. They are pretty erratic. Dr says I'm going to put you on bed rest. While I agree that sounds like fun for mmm about a week, I think I'd go nuts. My BFF says I'm nuts. That she'd take it. I said well she can take it and the basketball that I'm carrying around too. Then she said nevermind. !!!
> 
> But, I managed to put him off. Job is super stressful. It's a group of 4 of us for the entire company. I work in commercial insurance..phones and emails. Dr suggested working from home. I haven't discussed this with my boss yet, but I have a feeling it will be a big fat NO.
> 
> BTW did I say I'm done with being pregnant? Just in case I didn't. I'm done with being pregnant.



You work with insurance too?! OK so you know how damn stressful our industry is! You're totally welcome into the thread. lmao.


I wanna be done being pregnant too :(


----------



## ashiozz

RANDOM: So I met my son's doctor today, and found out (though Im not sure he was supposed to tell me this) that my OB brings her kids there. Sounds like a winner and I'm excited :)


I just wanted to let everyone know because it was the last thing left on my list of things to do.. so at any point, Baby can decide to show up :)


----------



## Ems77

I haven't been scared away I promise, I typed up a big ol' reply after I had caught up by reading 12 freaking pages lol, and the damn thing erased! I was pissed and went to sleep lol. It's not my first, but my 3rd. First in 10 years however... Third girl though, so 'I got this shit' lol. Bed time for me again though... Night


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> RANDOM: So I met my son's doctor today, and found out (though Im not sure he was supposed to tell me this) that my OB brings her kids there. Sounds like a winner and I'm excited :)
> 
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know because it was the last thing left on my list of things to do.. so at any point, Baby can decide to show up :)

HIPPA standards screw with me. For example, I can say "OH, I know your grandpa! I work with him!" but if someone says "do you know my grandpa?" I can't confirm or deny. It's..phooey. total and complete phooey.


*continues catching up*


----------



## ..katie..

Welcome to the tread of massive-and-awesomeness, you twilight lover, you. I may have guessed you were a fan by the Breaking Dawn avatar? =D

Any new wrenchface stories?
Anyone tried labor cake?

This book i'm reading is about a death row inmate possibly being jesus. Well, that's the basic storyline, not what its about. But yeah.

Shit, I really just went through four pages and I can't remember a damn thing I was going to say. I need to take notes. In fact, I think i'm going to.


----------



## ..katie..

Jules-YAY I am so proud of your snark. I would have lost it a long time ago. FOB killed my ability to keep my mouth shut. I'm like crouching tiger hidden dragon here.

Menelly-I know I ask way too many personal questions but i NEVER talk with anyone in my area lol. So, what does your hubs do? Like, I dont want to know WHERE he works, because it's the internet and I could be a serial killer (i'm not) but..yeah. Is he a llama farmer? I had no idea that there were actually huge sects of UT that farmed llamas. 

Crap. I wrote down "panrlored deer"? or panrcloned deer. Deer? wtf I'll have to go back and see what I was looking at.

Sachiko-YOU LIVE IN HAWAII I AM SO JEALOUS AAAAAAAAHHHHH. I spent the first part of my infantdom in hawaii. I, of course, can't remember it, but I have an obsession with fruit now, so I blame that on your state. Do you love it?

I heart sf candy. I went through this stage called "teenager" where I didn't eat much of anything other than sugar free candy, because they make you poo your life out and if you don't consume anything but sugar alcohol, you lose weight. I also suppose I probably will develop some weird cancer that turns me lime green or something, but I wasn't thinking that far into my future.
I stopped eating mass amounts of it around a year before I got knocked up. I tried a SF hershey bar (one of those little fun sized ones?) the other day and thought I was going to die. Sorry for the bathroom TMI, but yeah. Life sucked there in the bathroom. *sigh*


----------



## ashiozz

Haven't tried labor cake, have tried to get some action , my husband cut me off until next wednesday and even then I think I'm going to have to work for it. What the hell is with that? He's supposed to WANT sex.. right? -.- .... I'm going to make him sleep on the couch if he doesn't shape up. He's scared of hurting me...


----------



## ..katie..

Okay, "panriclored deer" or wtfever means "panic over dogs"
...
...
...
yeah.

Anywho, I know dogs aren't the same as children, but I panic, all the time, about my dogs. I freak out that they'll run in the field and get shot, that they'll kill each other, that someone will shoot them in the yard, that Borris will get hit by a car, that Borris will go after a biker and we'll have to kill him, that Mish is older than we thought and will die (we rescued her. Well, FOB rescued her from this crazy tweaker who used to let people rape her [the dog. i dont care about the human.] and beat her and force feed her heroin and crap. and then when I moved in with FOB, I babied her and made her not shy away from people anymore cuz he sucks with dogs, and then when we moved back to my hometown, my parents took both her and borris because they're big dogs and need a yard, and now she's doing a whole lot better because she is in a stable place and is loved and fed.) or that mish is going to snap, or...
etc.
And I check them in the middle of the night to make sure they're still kicking and a cougar or something didn't get them.



Anyway, point of this story is, I think I may just tape the baby to me and never sleep again.


----------



## ashiozz

Ooo! Hawaii!!!!!!!


I got married there :) beautimous!!  


Ahh how I miss that scenery, and the pineapples I ingested there..


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Haven't tried labor cake, have tried to get some action , my husband cut me off until next wednesday and even then I think I'm going to have to work for it. What the hell is with that? He's supposed to WANT sex.. right? -.- .... I'm going to make him sleep on the couch if he doesn't shape up. He's scared of hurting me...

did you tell him he doesn't have to jackhammer you? that any penis/cervix bumping will do just fine?

Note how guys dont care if they hurt you when they're all frantic and want to get shit done. but if youuuu want to get shit done, oh no, now you're a fragile china doll.


----------



## ..katie..

You are too damn pretty. I require you stop being that pretty right now.


----------



## ashiozz

He's looked at me as fragile for a long time .. Its cuz last time we did stuff he said he felt pressure and I told him he hit my cervix and it kind of hurt.. so now he's scared..

=( I should have lied.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, it even looks like it smells fruity there.

God i want to eat sand. wet sand. gaaaah


----------



## ashiozz

Aww thats very sweet! I do not feel pretty, esp lately :(


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Aww thats very sweet! I do not feel pretty, esp lately :(

:hugs:

I bet you are. Especially if you've got the wild-eyed, sleep deprived, anxious look going on. It's the new heroin chic.

But really, I bet you are.


----------



## ashiozz

I get lots of sleep fortunately for now, I'll get that look soon enough. 

Hopefully soon enough.. this pregnancy thing, its taking forever. I just look like a really round version of myself right now in the tummeh area..... I am not enjoying that.. but I guess its OK.. Oh, and I have no ankles anymore.. but you've blown my ego up good tonight :) 


We just need to all go to hawaii and pig out on fruit before we have screaming babies..


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> "be right back, giving birth to a food baby.".

that is awesome, so stealing it! Lol


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I get lots of sleep fortunately for now, I'll get that look soon enough.
> 
> Hopefully soon enough.. this pregnancy thing, its taking forever. I just look like a really round version of myself right now in the tummeh area..... I am not enjoying that.. but I guess its OK.. Oh, and I have no ankles anymore.. but you've blown my ego up good tonight :)
> 
> 
> We just need to all go to hawaii and pig out on fruit before we have screaming babies..

...pineapple is supposed to induce labor....


----------



## ashiozz

I wonder if hospitals in hawaii are more paradise-y than the ones in Arizona......... *ponders* I wish I had money for that ><


----------



## ..katie..

I think all hospitals are probably pretty close to the same. All smell of disinfectant and fear. Gah. I hate hospitals.

That being said, the University of Utah is my favorite medical center i've ever been in. The floors are all different themes. Like, they have the "green" floor, which has pictures of grass and shit lol. Well, "shit" meaning "stuff" of course. And the room I was in in the ICU was HUGE!!! And it had these glorious big chairs for my family to sit in. The TV was nice sized.
Maybe the other rooms are less awesome and I just got a good one because they thought I was going to die? lol, i know I got a private because they didn't know if I was contagious haha...nothing like having all the staff come in in bee-keeper outfits. (we have the equipment to keep people alive indefinately, but we can't find more appealing PPE? gah.)


----------



## ashiozz

hmm.. my hospital's kind of nice. I toured to mother and infant floor and the rooms are pretty big and all private, some have a view of camelback mountain.. Im good with that.

Lol... Mom said the hospital in Fallon, NV was the BEST experience ever, she got Popsicles and 7up.. I doubt I'll get that in my experience :( 

But my husband can order room service and not leave me if he gets hungry, which Im sure he will :).. The hospitals I am used to are boring and white and smell like medical sterilizer or something odd like that.. IDK what that smell is, but I know I don't like it.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> But my husband can order room service and not leave me if he gets hungry, which Im sure he will :).. The hospitals I am used to are boring and white and smell like medical sterilizer or something odd like that.. IDK what that smell is, but I know I don't like it.

Im going to guess a mix between death and sterilizer and guest's perfume?

Nursing homes...you could blindfold me, drug me for the trip, and walk me through the doors of an skilled nursing facility and I could tell you instantly that we were at one. Gah. I loved the job, I hated the smell. And not the urine smell, but the dark cloud looming over the place smell. I'm cool with death. I've got a pretty good grip on death and life and dying and living and everything, but when its in mass amounts like that, it bothers me still.



Also, the U only gave me raspberry sherbert to eat for the first few days I was in there. I will never eat it again. Ever.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly-I know I ask way too many personal questions but i NEVER talk with anyone in my area lol. So, what does your hubs do? Like, I dont want to know WHERE he works, because it's the internet and I could be a serial killer (i'm not) but..yeah. Is he a llama farmer? I had no idea that there were actually huge sects of UT that farmed llamas.

He's a tech engineer for a website company in Provo. Which is why we want to move when our lease is up. We are spending about $300/mo on gas for him to commute from Sandy to south Provo every day.

No clue on the purloined deer. ;)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> He's looked at me as fragile for a long time .. Its cuz last time we did stuff he said he felt pressure and I told him he hit my cervix and it kind of hurt.. so now he's scared..
> 
> =( I should have lied.

"It's because you are HUGE and MANLY and that's such a turn on!!"

Come now... you know sometimes you gotta stroke the "ego". ;)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I think all hospitals are probably pretty close to the same. All smell of disinfectant and fear. Gah. I hate hospitals.
> 
> That being said, the University of Utah is my favorite medical center i've ever been in. The floors are all different themes. Like, they have the "green" floor, which has pictures of grass and shit lol. Well, "shit" meaning "stuff" of course. And the room I was in in the ICU was HUGE!!! And it had these glorious big chairs for my family to sit in. The TV was nice sized.
> Maybe the other rooms are less awesome and I just got a good one because they thought I was going to die? lol, i know I got a private because they didn't know if I was contagious haha...nothing like having all the staff come in in bee-keeper outfits. (we have the equipment to keep people alive indefinately, but we can't find more appealing PPE? gah.)

I'm usually stuck at the VA across the way. And that place is "decorated" in 1960's prison chic. Ew. Too much green and yellow.


----------



## gigglebox

katie -- is it the Green Mile you're reading? that's a friggin' sweet book...as is Misery, while we're on the subject of Stephen King...

ash--you are a stone cold fox. 

Katie--did you have any ghostly encounters at the old folks homes? one of my bff's worked at one (actually in Arizona!) and had a couple weird encounters that she blames on dead residents. 

Katie--did i miss the story why you were in ICU? Why were you in ICU?

Menelly--how are those boobs feeling? do you get used to the soreness? or do you, like, build up nipple callouses to combant all the feedings? (hopefully the answer to this is no lol)

TODAY, I woke up being completely unsure if my water had sprung a leak or I just had a sweaty vagina. Sadly I think it was just a sweaty vagina as I have had no developements since.

I also was so full of tangible rage this morning that I was ready to kill the cat (oh no!) and call work to start maternity leave early.

you *******s are all probably still asleep right now, aren't you? ? grrrrrrrrr >jealous<


----------



## ashiozz

I'm awake but about to go to work >< and aww thank yous!


Stroke his ego? If I said something like that -- he would bust out laughing on the spot KNOWING I am not being serious.. that's just our relationship :(


..Gah! I'll be home in 5 hours ><


----------



## jules7521

what am i going to do with myself for 5 hours? lol


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly--how are those boobs feeling? do you get used to the soreness? or do you, like, build up nipple callouses to combant all the feedings? (hopefully the answer to this is no lol)
> 
> you *******s are all probably still asleep right now, aren't you? ? grrrrrrrrr >jealous<

Boobs are OK, she's pretty good about nursing. (Except occasional bouts of refusing to latch.) However, I am still getting boobie callouses. And she refuses to latch if I leave the boobie chapstick on, so I can't even use that for relief. Silly baby.

And no, I've been up since 5am. Although she let me sleep 5 hours again!! Whee!!


----------



## jules7521

wow i missed alot again 

Ash- wow hot momma! sigh my old wedding pics aren't that pretty.. i was a regular tub o lard  and the only picture I have of my OH and I actually together at the beach I may have been slightly um.. intoxicated lol I never drink lol that night I had like 4 mixed drinks 

oh an in regards to the who hitting the cervix thing.. * TMI alert* we were int he midst of dtd yesterday when I loudly exclaimed " holy shit did you grow or something? you're like 10 feet long and 3 feet wide" after which I proceeded to be gripped by a laughing fit :haha::haha:

Katie- I too missed the ICU story.. why were you in ICU.. details demanded!

Giggle- why so full of rage.. though I know what you mean.. I woke up at like 4am after my 4th potty trip since i finally managed to nod off at 1am and I was irritated.. and even shook my body pillow.. like it would magically fix the hip pain :growlmad:

Menelly - this cluster feeding thing scares me.. does your cutie actually like hang off the boobie for hours on end? and how do you eat, or pee? lol

As for wrenchface she decided to rent us a car for the trip to ohio. She wanted to rent us a 2 door hatchback.. are you stinking kidding me? maybe if i was a size and could crawl over the backseat but since i'm not i don't want my ass getting stuck so OH looked at her and laughed and said " mother if you're done being stupid now get us a 4 door lol" ford focus it is. Then she got mad and huffy because I have the a/c set to 70.. i get hot.. all the time and she of course was chain smoking.. so my OH ( i could kiss him) exclaims dammit it's fricken smokey in here ( he's a smoker himself lol) rips the livingroom window open and points my giant fan right at her and then opens the bedroom window and asks her if she's warmer yet lol

The pic of my OH and I in the middle is um less then flattering lol but this is me! * gasp * it's ok to run now :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Wedding.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









Frank and I.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1









Julia.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

I GOT CENSORED! SWEET! 

well i've got this window open at work lol; no, i swear, i have great work ethic. really. i do. just not at this stage in my life.

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

text from father: "due date's come and gone. What's the problem with that kid? is this an indication that he's going to be a real stubborn individual?"

:growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

my rage is probably due to being over due, in pain, and dealing with everyone's constant questions as to why i haven't had the baby yet. like it's my choice. the above text from my father is a great example of a rage trigger. in additon to this my animals are driving me insane, from the dog who decided that while I was in a rush and needed to shower, he needed to litteraly have a sit in the yard and refuse to come inside. i didn't want to leave him out there because he like to bark to come in and I didn't want to have him pissing off the neighbors at 7am.

so theeeen, he finally comes in, i go to shower, and my tub is coated in kitty paw prints and litter. for you see, my cat has an unhealthy obsession with water. she used to just tip over any cup that had water in it. then she started sitting on the sink while i'm peeing and pawing at me until i turned the faucet on. then, just recently, she discovered the bath tub. FUCK I JUST REMEMBER I LEFT THE BATHROOM DOORS OPEN AGAIN. rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............anyway, she discovered that after we shower, there is water in the tub. so she gets in the tub and drinks up standing bathwater that hasn't drained...and evidently walks in it and tracks her dirt all in the tub. so i'm constantly cleaning the tub when i forget to close the bathroom doors (there are 2 doors to it).

jules, you are going to have to try and be a lot more hideous than that if you want to scare us away. also i'm glad wrenchface decided to comply with a rental :thumbup: and that your hubby has grown a pair and stood up to her! sounds good!


----------



## gigglebox

"jules, you are going to have to try and be a lot more hideous than that if you want to scare us away"

it just occurred to me that this kind of sounds like i'm implying you are hideous. you are not. not in the least. also love the hair color! red is such a bitch to keep up though :/ but it is very becoming on you!


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly - this cluster feeding thing scares me.. does your cutie actually like hang off the boobie for hours on end? and how do you eat, or pee? lol

Pretty much. Feeds for 45 min, stops eating for 30 min (max!) and screams to eat again. Honestly? If I need to eat or pee, I put her down, grab something I can eat one handed and run to the restroom. Yes, she cries. She'll survive a 5 min crying fit. I don't want to need to shampoo the recliner. ;)

Wrenchface is funny... she really thought you were getting into the back of a hatchback? I would have said "wow, it's nice you're volunteering to sit in the back of a hatchback to save money!" I mean, why would she assume YOU were sitting in the back, after all? ;)

PS: I'm never going to get skinny when its Easter Time. Cadbury Creme Eggs are just divine and I'm addicted!


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> "jules, you are going to have to try and be a lot more hideous than that if you want to scare us away"
> 
> it just occurred to me that this kind of sounds like i'm implying you are hideous. you are not. not in the least. also love the hair color! red is such a bitch to keep up though :/ but it is very becoming on you!

Lol it's quite alright.. it made me giggle lol The first pic is of my and my ex husband.. 2nd is of me and OH ( FOB) :)

The red is insanely hard to keep up with. I had free box of the new Foam precision color from john frieda and I used it about 2 months ago and it's badly fading. My hair just doesn't hold color while preggers. Thinking about picking up another box and having OH redo it for me before the lo gets here so I don't look so scary in the " birth" pics lol:haha:

Yep that crazy woman thought I was going to sit hunched into the backseat of a hatchbax with a newborn for 1200 miles in either direction. If she wasn't the reason we have a roof over our head right now I'd be tempted to throw her in front of a bus lol

I really really want to breastfeed but it does scare me just a little lol


----------



## gigglebox

i had hard core treatment done to my hair to get it super red for my wedding about 7 days before...and it had already faded to, like, a dirty auburn in about 5 days. I was pissed 'cause i spent a lot of money to get it the way I wanted, then had to go back the day before to get it re-dyed once again. but it worked out...i guess...i just wish it suck much longer. once i got pregnant i just dyed it back to it's natural color (dark brown...with many strands of grey).


----------



## Ems77

Red, particularly that bright red is the hardest hair color to maintain. Had a hair dresser friend tell me that you should wash it in as cool water as you can stand when showering this way it doesn't bleed as much or fade as fast. Also, wash it as infrequently as you can stand. My daughter wanted to do her hair that color and she can't afford to skip showers, lol, so we only did the bottom.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie -- is it the Green Mile you're reading? that's a friggin' sweet book...as is Misery, while we're on the subject of Stephen King...
> Katie--did you have any ghostly encounters at the old folks homes? one of my bff's worked at one (actually in Arizona!) and had a couple weird encounters that she blames on dead residents.
> Katie--did i miss the story why you were in ICU? Why were you in ICU?
> 
> TODAY, I woke up being completely unsure if my water had sprung a leak or I just had a sweaty vagina. Sadly I think it was just a sweaty vagina as I have had no developements since.
> 
> I also was so full of tangible rage this morning that I was ready to kill the cat (oh no!) and call work to start maternity leave early.
> 
> you *******s are all probably still asleep right now, aren't you? ? grrrrrrrrr >jealous<


Nope! The book is called Change of Heart. They call the death-row inmate Green Mile though =) My favorite Steven King book is Insomnia. <3

Also, Nope! There were plenty of freaky moments, but no ghostly kinds. I cant imagine, for the life of me, why someone would want to stick around in a home post-partum. Gaaah.
I did, however, have a man who thought I was his wife. I was the only one who he would take meds from (the nurses hated me for that) or get his stats, or get him to calm down in the middle of the night. One night, I was changing him, and after rolling him back over and getting him all tucked back into bed with his alarm and light and oxygen and all, he looked at me and said, clear as day, "that was THE WORST handjob I have ever gotten." and turned his head and went to sleep. I laughed so hard I cried.

I was in the ICU because I was an idiot college kid who didn't listen to her mother. No, not drugs, not drinking, not random STDS...but rats. I had adopted two pet rats from the local pet store. Turns out, the rats were imported from the slums of Japan, and they carried a virus called Haverhill Fever. Actually, it's called strepacfjasldjrfa;islvjuhslkjg jglkj and some other letter combinations I can't pronounce, but yeah. it's common name is...wait for it....Rat Bite Fever. Yeah. And its not common in the US, plus I'm not old, homeless, or an infant, so they werent exactly looking for it. Causes blisters all over the place, but once you can actually see them on the skin, you're very near fucked, because they start from the inside out. Like, on your heart and lungs and crap. And, another lovely side effect is that it makes the fluid around your joints increase a whole bunch, so you swell up really bad, and your joints all disconnect from each other. Which isn't so bad when you're dehydrated and starved and loopy from the massive fever, and not awake most of the time, but it really freaking sucks when you start healing and they all have to go back where they belong.

Its really the only interesting thing that has ever happened to me, so i love the story. but it's embarassing, because, come on, "rat bite fever"??
sheesh.


I'm sorry about your sweaty vagina. I heard a pop last night and was like "FUCK YES WATER HAS BROKEN WOOOOO" and then I realized that it wasn't. it was some other part of my body that isn't part of my reproductive system. Sad day.

What made you mad? The cat? Work? The thought of working WITH the cat?

And yes, I was asleep. I was up til four this morning arguing with...come on...guess...thats right, the freaking baby daddy. So I took the liberty of sleeping in til 10. I get a manual breast pump tomorrow...What do those involve?


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> wow i missed alot again
> 
> Ash- wow hot momma! sigh my old wedding pics aren't that pretty.. i was a regular tub o lard  and the only picture I have of my OH and I actually together at the beach I may have been slightly um.. intoxicated lol I never drink lol that night I had like 4 mixed drinks
> 
> oh an in regards to the who hitting the cervix thing.. * TMI alert* we were int he midst of dtd yesterday when I loudly exclaimed " holy shit did you grow or something? you're like 10 feet long and 3 feet wide" after which I proceeded to be gripped by a laughing fit :haha::haha:
> 
> Katie- I too missed the ICU story.. why were you in ICU.. details demanded!
> 
> Giggle- why so full of rage.. though I know what you mean.. I woke up at like 4am after my 4th potty trip since i finally managed to nod off at 1am and I was irritated.. and even shook my body pillow.. like it would magically fix the hip pain :growlmad:
> 
> Menelly - this cluster feeding thing scares me.. does your cutie actually like hang off the boobie for hours on end? and how do you eat, or pee? lol
> 
> As for wrenchface she decided to rent us a car for the trip to ohio. She wanted to rent us a 2 door hatchback.. are you stinking kidding me? maybe if i was a size and could crawl over the backseat but since i'm not i don't want my ass getting stuck so OH looked at her and laughed and said " mother if you're done being stupid now get us a 4 door lol" ford focus it is. Then she got mad and huffy because I have the a/c set to 70.. i get hot.. all the time and she of course was chain smoking.. so my OH ( i could kiss him) exclaims dammit it's fricken smokey in here ( he's a smoker himself lol) rips the livingroom window open and points my giant fan right at her and then opens the bedroom window and asks her if she's warmer yet lol
> 
> The pic of my OH and I in the middle is um less then flattering lol but this is me! * gasp * it's ok to run now :haha:


You're pretty!!!! And, to repeat what has already been said, I love love.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Menelly - this cluster feeding thing scares me.. does your cutie actually like hang off the boobie for hours on end? and how do you eat, or pee? lol
> 
> Pretty much. Feeds for 45 min, stops eating for 30 min (max!) and screams to eat again. Honestly? If I need to eat or pee, I put her down, grab something I can eat one handed and run to the restroom. Yes, she cries. She'll survive a 5 min crying fit. I don't want to need to shampoo the recliner. ;)
> 
> Wrenchface is funny... she really thought you were getting into the back of a hatchback? I would have said "wow, it's nice you're volunteering to sit in the back of a hatchback to save money!" I mean, why would she assume YOU were sitting in the back, after all? ;)
> 
> PS: I'm never going to get skinny when its Easter Time. Cadbury Creme Eggs are just divine and I'm addicted!Click to expand...


Peeps.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> "jules, you are going to have to try and be a lot more hideous than that if you want to scare us away"
> 
> it just occurred to me that this kind of sounds like i'm implying you are hideous. you are not. not in the least. also love the hair color! red is such a bitch to keep up though :/ but it is very becoming on you!
> 
> Lol it's quite alright.. it made me giggle lol The first pic is of my and my ex husband.. 2nd is of me and OH ( FOB) :)
> 
> The red is insanely hard to keep up with. I had free box of the new Foam precision color from john frieda and I used it about 2 months ago and it's badly fading. My hair just doesn't hold color while preggers. Thinking about picking up another box and having OH redo it for me before the lo gets here so I don't look so scary in the " birth" pics lol:haha:
> 
> Yep that crazy woman thought I was going to sit hunched into the backseat of a hatchbax with a newborn for 1200 miles in either direction. If she wasn't the reason we have a roof over our head right now I'd be tempted to throw her in front of a bus lol
> 
> I really really want to breastfeed but it does scare me just a little lolClick to expand...

I have NEVER had any problem keeping red in my hair. I dyed it fire-engine-red when I was 13...since then, no other color will take, except for the black on the bottom. If I try to dye it a brown or a dark blonde, it comes out orange. and terrible.

So I am stuck with red =)

My mom, the lucky bitch she is, is actually blessed enough to have dark red hair. It's not orange, it's not black. It's very clearly red. Well, it was before she went grey =)


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> I really really want to breastfeed but it does scare me just a little lol

If it makes you feel any better? It really is worth it. I promise. And it's super nice to not have to deal with bottles. As obnoxious as cluster feeding can be (but bottle fed babies do it too, cause its instinctual!) it'd be even more obnoxious if you had to deal with sterilizing, boiling, and mixing. ;)

You can do it! /cheerleader


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Menelly - this cluster feeding thing scares me.. does your cutie actually like hang off the boobie for hours on end? and how do you eat, or pee? lol
> 
> Pretty much. Feeds for 45 min, stops eating for 30 min (max!) and screams to eat again. Honestly? If I need to eat or pee, I put her down, grab something I can eat one handed and run to the restroom. Yes, she cries. She'll survive a 5 min crying fit. I don't want to need to shampoo the recliner. ;)
> 
> Wrenchface is funny... she really thought you were getting into the back of a hatchback? I would have said "wow, it's nice you're volunteering to sit in the back of a hatchback to save money!" I mean, why would she assume YOU were sitting in the back, after all? ;)
> 
> PS: I'm never going to get skinny when its Easter Time. Cadbury Creme Eggs are just divine and I'm addicted!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peeps.Click to expand...

Peeps are too sweet for me. Which I'm fully aware makes no sense with my Cadbury addiction, but there it is. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

I was gonna say, peeps are like diet food compared to CCEggs lol.

My mother works per diem for Sinclair down in SLC. maybe someday they'll colaborate and build a giant robot that doubles as a cash register.


----------



## Menelly

I worked with Mr. Sinclair once. I was the construction secretary when they were building the Grand Hotel. :)

Giant robot would be fun!


----------



## gigglebox

HOLY SHIT RAT BITE FEVER?! I think you need a badge to pin on everything you wear, every day, that says "I survived Rat Bite Fever." because, really, that is a badass thing to survive. holy crap, i would be freaking out. Holy hell, birthing a child must seem like cake in comparison. So, be honest, are you left permanently disfigured anywhere? Do you have, like, one loose messed up toe that didn't heal right or something?

Peeps>cadbury eggs

um, EVERYTHING pisses me off right now. i'm just in a state of rage. I don't even want to discuss babies with anyone in the flesh until he comes, because everyone says the same things.

and now the part where i call out thread stalkers: HI SHOOGLE! HI VICKY!

i think after baby, and some weightloss/swelling reduction, i'm going to bleach my hair out and dye it red again. at least that's my ultimate goal...even though I declared i would never dye it again after going back to a natural state due to how easy it is to upkeep. but people keep pointing out my grays (dicks) and i've found that i can't stay satisfied with the same color for more than a few months.


----------



## Ems77

Why do people have to be like that with grays... and seriously, to a pregnant woman? Are you craving serious personal injury??? LOL 

I am love, love, loving the caramel filled eggs Cadbury has come out with!


----------



## gigglebox

I have NO idea. evidently when you get pregnant you are free game for insults.


----------



## Sachiko78

Lordy you guys move fast! LOL

Yes I am a Twihard. DH keeps telling me that I'm not 16 anymore. I say "Wait, WHAT??? I'm not??!!!" LOL Or when we go to say...Target and see anything to with Twilight - my DH and DS8 proceed to scream and say "OMG it's Edward!" I just keep walking and ignore them both. 

.... and to think I'm having another boy...  Joy! LOL

Sister just had a baby about 8 weeks ago. She named him Jacob, unbeknownst to her that Jacob is a werewolf in Twilight. So, nope no Twilight reference there.

My friend asked if I was going to name our son Edward. DH said HELL NO. So..there's your answer. 

Oh and BTW I also do love Hunger Games. And I'm a reading addict. 

Yes I live in Hawaii. I was born and raised here, but lived on the mainland -- MN and IA for over 15 yrs. Moved back home last year. When we moved back I swear the air smelled fresher and like flowers. LOL

Hospitals are about the same here....nothing special. 

I love RTO. I think I've watched that movie a billion times. Yes Mumbi...good lord scared the crapola out of me. And yet I watch it again. I need to find that move in DVD. Did you know they are making another Oz movie? I think Hollywood is running out of things to make.

Insurance is damned stressful. Although I don't work claims. I work in what you could call customer resolution. We handled pretty much everything commercial for the company I work for. I deal with agents, underwriters, claims, billing, CSR's...we answer how to questions, troubleshoot IT issues, ...almost everything you could think of. I get a headache just thinking about it. Usually by the time it gets to us it's a fire to be put out. Or someone is pissed off.

Right now all I want to do is eat everything. And yet nothing is quite satisfying. 

I do have to say that the contractions are really getting old. Along with waking in the middle of the night with a bloody nose.

I am lucky enough to live about 5,000 miles away from my MIL. Cause she drives me batty. Not as bad as wrenchface, but LORD she drives me nuts!

And DH came with me 2 dr appts ago...and dr did an ultrasound. That was a mistake. DH was like uhh we can't ML now. I know his bum is right there, and that ain't right. OMG...LOL

and I feel old.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I worked with Mr. Sinclair once. I was the construction secretary when they were building the Grand Hotel. :)
> 
> Giant robot would be fun!

I heart the Grand. When it was first built, my dad (he was one of the managers for one of the LA properties...no point in being sneaky, you know where i live lol) got 10 complimentary nights at the grand. We went down every other weekend for like two or three months. Went and ate grinders for lunch, LA for dinner, and when we were in the room, I'd chuck ice off the balcony and see how far it'd go before it melted =)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> HOLY SHIT RAT BITE FEVER?! I think you need a badge to pin on everything you wear, every day, that says "I survived Rat Bite Fever." because, really, that is a badass thing to survive. holy crap, i would be freaking out. Holy hell, birthing a child must seem like cake in comparison. So, be honest, are you left permanently disfigured anywhere? Do you have, like, one loose messed up toe that didn't heal right or something?
> 
> Peeps>cadbury eggs
> 
> um, EVERYTHING pisses me off right now. i'm just in a state of rage. I don't even want to discuss babies with anyone in the flesh until he comes, because everyone says the same things.
> 
> and now the part where i call out thread stalkers: HI SHOOGLE! HI VICKY!
> 
> i think after baby, and some weightloss/swelling reduction, i'm going to bleach my hair out and dye it red again. at least that's my ultimate goal...even though I declared i would never dye it again after going back to a natural state due to how easy it is to upkeep. but people keep pointing out my grays (dicks) and i've found that i can't stay satisfied with the same color for more than a few months.

Nope, no disfiguration! I do have a few scars on my arms from the blisters, but they could pass as chicken pox scars, or fell off my bike scars. I do, however, have inside problems. I have really weird arrhythmias now (oddly enough, haven't had any since third trimester started. woo!) way too low of blood pressure all the time (I frequently pass out. I would say "faint" but i'm really not that dainty.) and my fever tolerence is really low. When I got sick, the highest recorded temp for me was 105.2. The highest I can remember being awake for was 104.7, and I clearly remember saying "fuck i'm hallucinating, oh god im going to die, huh?". Now, if i get a fever over 102, I hallucinate...which is kind of cool, but mostly really obnoxious because I have this awful tendency of getting sick, because...guess what...shitty immune system. But I can't blame that on RBF, it was there before.
Also, not going to wear a badge. because honestly, "rat bite fever" is the lamest name in the whole world. Someone always makes a cat-scratch fever joke...WHICH IS ALSO A TERRIBLE DISEASE lol. I did, however, buy a Reel Big Fish shirt last time I went to one of their shows. Counted "RBF" as a double whammy in my life =)


I <3 thread stalkers. COME TALK TO USSSSSSSSSSSS


My after-baby beauty plans involve turning into a stick. With really nice muscles. And breastfeeding boobs.
...
...
yeah, i'm not very realistic. But really. I am SO EXCITED to diet I could just scream.


How does one respond to grey hair comments? "at least my face doesn't look like yours"?? Gah. people are dummmb.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> I have NO idea. evidently when you get pregnant you are free game for insults.

Yeah, I have heard some great ones, but all from other people... still awaiting my own and running out of time... I think I give off an 'Fuck with me and I will eat your face off' vibe. LOL 

I sort of got one the other day... but I shut her down REAL fast. Hubs and I were touring the hospital where I am to deliver and before the tour started we were sitting around talking it was asked if we were having our firsts. I said, "Nope, it's my 3rd" To this one of the mothers (of the preggo) replied, "If this is your 3rd, why are you taking the tour again?" I rudely advised her that my other two were born in Germany in a military hospital, so not only was this my FIRST time delivering at that hospital, but also first time at a civilian hospital to boot. Needless to say she left me alone after that. People don't generally make that mistake with me twice. 

My own mother-in-law is scared of me. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

Sachiko78 said:


> Lordy you guys move fast! LOL
> 
> Yes I am a Twihard. DH keeps telling me that I'm not 16 anymore. I say "Wait, WHAT??? I'm not??!!!" LOL Or when we go to say...Target and see anything to with Twilight - my DH and DS8 proceed to scream and say "OMG it's Edward!" I just keep walking and ignore them both.
> 
> .... and to think I'm having another boy...  Joy! LOL
> 
> Sister just had a baby about 8 weeks ago. She named him Jacob, unbeknownst to her that Jacob is a werewolf in Twilight. So, nope no Twilight reference there.
> 
> My friend asked if I was going to name our son Edward. DH said HELL NO. So..there's your answer.
> 
> Oh and BTW I also do love Hunger Games. And I'm a reading addict.
> 
> Yes I live in Hawaii. I was born and raised here, but lived on the mainland -- MN and IA for over 15 yrs. Moved back home last year. When we moved back I swear the air smelled fresher and like flowers. LOL
> 
> Hospitals are about the same here....nothing special.
> 
> I love RTO. I think I've watched that movie a billion times. Yes Mumbi...good lord scared the crapola out of me. And yet I watch it again. I need to find that move in DVD. Did you know they are making another Oz movie? I think Hollywood is running out of things to make.
> 
> Insurance is damned stressful. Although I don't work claims. I work in what you could call customer resolution. We handled pretty much everything commercial for the company I work for. I deal with agents, underwriters, claims, billing, CSR's...we answer how to questions, troubleshoot IT issues, ...almost everything you could think of. I get a headache just thinking about it. Usually by the time it gets to us it's a fire to be put out. Or someone is pissed off.
> 
> Right now all I want to do is eat everything. And yet nothing is quite satisfying.
> 
> I do have to say that the contractions are really getting old. Along with waking in the middle of the night with a bloody nose.
> 
> I am lucky enough to live about 5,000 miles away from my MIL. Cause she drives me batty. Not as bad as wrenchface, but LORD she drives me nuts!
> 
> And DH came with me 2 dr appts ago...and dr did an ultrasound. That was a mistake. DH was like uhh we can't ML now. I know his bum is right there, and that ain't right. OMG...LOL
> 
> and I feel old.

why do you have bloody noses? just a preggo thing or a heat thing or what?

how old are you? I feel like a little kid tagging along sometimes haha.

Also, are hawaiian people happier than mainland people? I feel dumb asking that, but you never hear of mass shootings in hawaii or anything. I asked Starafurl (sp?) the same question with canadians. I think she thought I was dumb lol


----------



## Sachiko78

And I love Peeps. I've eaten oh....6 boxes in the past ... like 2 weeks. I don't like cadbury eggs. 

Who me a thread stalker? Nahh. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

they're making another Oz movie?! I'm gettin' to googlin' in a matter of seconds after hitting the post button...

That's too bad about the sex life situation...and the bloody noses...and everything else pregnancy brings on. It really makes me appreciate my mommy a lot more!

wow, what a terrible, terrible disease. i am blown away...and yeah, i guess i can see how RBF is kind of a lame-ish name...too bad it wasn't, like, i don't know, rabid rat syndrome...

Wait, what did you do with the rats?

I can not WAIT to start my exercise routine again! I had no idea I'd ever fancy my pre-pregnancy body, but here we are.

do they have cadbury eggs in the UK? Not that it effects me or that i really care too much, just curious...


----------



## gigglebox

well, you have to figure with such a large population, we're more apt to go on shooting sprees and much as going skiing more often, you know? wait...skiing in hawaii...ok terrible analogy but you got me.



Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> I have NO idea. evidently when you get pregnant you are free game for insults.
> 
> Yeah, I have heard some great ones, but all from other people... still awaiting my own and running out of time... I think I give off an 'Fuck with me and I will eat your face off' vibe. LOL
> 
> I sort of got one the other day... but I shut her down REAL fast. Hubs and I were touring the hospital where I am to deliver and before the tour started we were sitting around talking it was asked if we were having our firsts. I said, "Nope, it's my 3rd" To this one of the mothers (of the preggo) replied, "If this is your 3rd, why are you taking the tour again?" I rudely advised her that my other two were born in Germany in a military hospital, so not only was this my FIRST time delivering at that hospital, but also first time at a civilian hospital to boot. Needless to say she left me alone after that. People don't generally make that mistake with me twice.
> 
> My own mother-in-law is scared of me. LOLClick to expand...

TEACH ME YOUR WAYS


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I worked with Mr. Sinclair once. I was the construction secretary when they were building the Grand Hotel. :)
> 
> Giant robot would be fun!
> 
> I heart the Grand. When it was first built, my dad (he was one of the managers for one of the LA properties...no point in being sneaky, you know where i live lol) got 10 complimentary nights at the grand. We went down every other weekend for like two or three months. Went and ate grinders for lunch, LA for dinner, and when we were in the room, I'd chuck ice off the balcony and see how far it'd go before it melted =)Click to expand...

Haha on the ice! :) Sounds like a lot of fun, TBH. I didn't get to see when the Grand finished... I'd moved to OKC by then. For the record, there is NOTHING redeeming about Oklahoma. Nothing. I asked a friend, before we moved out there, if there were at least HILLS or SOMETHING. She was like "sure, we have hills!"

I got out there going "Honey, these are OVERPASSES. They do not count." She says "but the kids go sledding down them if we get snow!" (Do we have a facepalm emoticon?)

So yeah, I didn't get any of the fun of finishing it. I just got to try and pass out 300,000 addendums to the damn plans to every freaking contractor on the job. It was painfully annoying. LOL


----------



## Menelly

BTW: Adorable picture of the day time. ;)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/kungfubaby.jpg

Kung Fu baby! ;) OK, it at least looked kind of like it to me.

And, before the lynching starts, yes, she's in my bed. Yep, that's my comforter on her. I know I'm going to hell for it. But I'm awake and alert and checking on her regularly, and my hubby is asleep right next to her. (I had to be careful to keep him out of the picture! ;) )

And since everyone else is posting pictures of themselves... here is me and hubby and Kesslie in the hospital: (It's already hard looking at these... she already looks so much bigger!!)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/familyphoto.jpg

And oy. I need to wax my eyebrows. (And dye my hair. You'd think a professional photographer would at least volunteer to photoshop the greys for me!)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Wait, what did you do with the rats?
> 
> I can not WAIT to start my exercise routine again! I had no idea I'd ever fancy my pre-pregnancy body, but here we are.
> 
> do they have cadbury eggs in the UK? Not that it effects me or that i really care too much, just curious...

I've always assumed "cadbury" came from england. I have no reason to believe this, but...didn't it start there? is cadbury a place? AAAHHHH


Aaaand, here we go. You opened the can or worms. Or rats, rather.

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/demetripttwo.jpg This is Demetri...
https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/demetri.jpg This is also Demetri...
https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/nodemanddem.jpg and this is my nose, Demetri, and the white butt belongs to NotDemetri, or NoDem. NoDem was shy.


After I was allowed out of the hospital and could walk, my mother called the CDC, who then called the petstore and gave them instructions to keep the rats away from all the other critters, close the shop down for a couple days until an inspection could be done, etc. So, we got all glove-and-masked up, cleaned my dorm room of anything rat-related, did all the laundry, sanitized, etc, and took the rats, their food, their toys, and their travel cage back to the pet store. I assume they were killed after the investigation =( It made me really sad, which my mother doesn't get because she's convinced rodents dont have feelings lol


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> BTW: Adorable picture of the day time. ;)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/kungfubaby.jpg
> 
> Kung Fu baby! ;) OK, it at least looked kind of like it to me.
> 
> And, before the lynching starts, yes, she's in my bed. Yep, that's my comforter on her. I know I'm going to hell for it. But I'm awake and alert and checking on her regularly, and my hubby is asleep right next to her. (I had to be careful to keep him out of the picture! ;) )
> 
> And since everyone else is posting pictures of themselves... here is me and hubby and Kesslie in the hospital: (It's already hard looking at these... she already looks so much bigger!!)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/familyphoto.jpg
> 
> And oy. I need to wax my eyebrows. (And dye my hair. You'd think a professional photographer would at least volunteer to photoshop the greys for me!)


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWx459438374847


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> BTW: Adorable picture of the day time. ;)

OMG she is so freaking beautiful! I cannot wait for mine!! 

..katie.., your rats are adorable. I used to have a couple of black and whites myself.


----------



## Sachiko78

..katie.. said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Lordy you guys move fast! LOL
> 
> Yes I am a Twihard. DH keeps telling me that I'm not 16 anymore. I say "Wait, WHAT??? I'm not??!!!" LOL Or when we go to say...Target and see anything to with Twilight - my DH and DS8 proceed to scream and say "OMG it's Edward!" I just keep walking and ignore them both.
> 
> .... and to think I'm having another boy...  Joy! LOL
> 
> Sister just had a baby about 8 weeks ago. She named him Jacob, unbeknownst to her that Jacob is a werewolf in Twilight. So, nope no Twilight reference there.
> 
> My friend asked if I was going to name our son Edward. DH said HELL NO. So..there's your answer.
> 
> Oh and BTW I also do love Hunger Games. And I'm a reading addict.
> 
> Yes I live in Hawaii. I was born and raised here, but lived on the mainland -- MN and IA for over 15 yrs. Moved back home last year. When we moved back I swear the air smelled fresher and like flowers. LOL
> 
> Hospitals are about the same here....nothing special.
> 
> I love RTO. I think I've watched that movie a billion times. Yes Mumbi...good lord scared the crapola out of me. And yet I watch it again. I need to find that move in DVD. Did you know they are making another Oz movie? I think Hollywood is running out of things to make.
> 
> Insurance is damned stressful. Although I don't work claims. I work in what you could call customer resolution. We handled pretty much everything commercial for the company I work for. I deal with agents, underwriters, claims, billing, CSR's...we answer how to questions, troubleshoot IT issues, ...almost everything you could think of. I get a headache just thinking about it. Usually by the time it gets to us it's a fire to be put out. Or someone is pissed off.
> 
> Right now all I want to do is eat everything. And yet nothing is quite satisfying.
> 
> I do have to say that the contractions are really getting old. Along with waking in the middle of the night with a bloody nose.
> 
> I am lucky enough to live about 5,000 miles away from my MIL. Cause she drives me batty. Not as bad as wrenchface, but LORD she drives me nuts!
> 
> And DH came with me 2 dr appts ago...and dr did an ultrasound. That was a mistake. DH was like uhh we can't ML now. I know his bum is right there, and that ain't right. OMG...LOL
> 
> and I feel old.
> 
> why do you have bloody noses? just a preggo thing or a heat thing or what?
> 
> how old are you? I feel like a little kid tagging along sometimes haha.
> 
> Also, are hawaiian people happier than mainland people? I feel dumb asking that, but you never hear of mass shootings in hawaii or anything. I asked Starafurl (sp?) the same question with canadians. I think she thought I was dumb lolClick to expand...

katie --

Bloody noses ...yeppers a preggo thing. It started in the 2nd trimester and there is no relief in sight. At least until baby is born. I hope. 

I am 33...going on 80. No I'm kidding. I'm 33 going on 25. Or something like that. Ask me in 5 min and I might say something different.

Well I believe according to some surveys people who live in HI are healthier. We have more chances of doing "outdoor" activities, and have access to fresh fruit and veggies. I believe recently HI was voted the #1 most healty state in the union. Happier? Mmm maybe cause we get more sunshine than others? But, I don't know really. I know I am...most of the time.

Don't feel dumb. That question is NOT by far the dumbest one I've gotten. Someone actually asked me if I needed a passport to move back home.  Really???


----------



## Sachiko78

gigglebox said:


> they're making another Oz movie?! I'm gettin' to googlin' in a matter of seconds after hitting the post button...
> 
> That's too bad about the sex life situation...and the bloody noses...and everything else pregnancy brings on. It really makes me appreciate my mommy a lot more!
> 
> wow, what a terrible, terrible disease. i am blown away...and yeah, i guess i can see how RBF is kind of a lame-ish name...too bad it wasn't, like, i don't know, rabid rat syndrome...
> 
> Wait, what did you do with the rats?
> 
> I can not WAIT to start my exercise routine again! I had no idea I'd ever fancy my pre-pregnancy body, but here we are.
> 
> do they have cadbury eggs in the UK? Not that it effects me or that i really care too much, just curious...

Yes they are making another Oz movie. This is supposed to be a prequel to Wizard of Oz. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1623205/

I'm a huge movie buff. Or as DH says...useless information. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

I looked it up...and their lead role choices confuse me, but ok.

katie that's a shame about the rats :( maybe there's a cure, they were cured, and set off to live the rest of their lives on a rat sanctuary!

I miss having rodents in my life :( I grew up with guinea pigs. sooo many of them. Patches, Squeaker, Katana, Alexis (who we thought was a girl but turned out to be a guy so we changed his name to "hermie" for hermaphrodite), Trent (originally Pheobe, again the pet store told us girl but he was a guy), Abyss, Calypso, Siren (aka Mo, short for mohawk; owned for a day, but Abyss tried to kill her so we retuned her). 

If Des ever wants a pet and we agree to it, it will surely be a guinea pig. it sure as hell isn't going to be a kitten. lol


----------



## ..katie..

Quick note before I run off for errands...I just harfed hamburger out my nose while I was brushing my teeth, right after I had made my mascara perfect. Fml.

So I needed something to cheer me up, so I went to my go-to. Figured you'd all enjoy this, regardless of if you've already watched it or not.
Enjoy! (angola!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhBEowIN7HM


----------



## ashiozz

Wow.. I was trying to catch up but I don't think I retained as much as I'm retaining in water right now (looks at feet saddened by the fact that they're no longer recognizable..) 


Jules you're pretty too =P So there. 

I get bloody noses too.. maybe its a prego IN the heat thing? I do live in Phoenix and it's unusually hot this winter

...anyone so puffy that they look like a marshmallow to themselves? I've gained like 3 lbs in a day and my feet look awful.. I can't wear my rings anymore either.. but its freaking me out slightly. 

I've had pet rats but never rat bite fever, you're my hero now Katie for contracting such an amazing disease, on a side note, we're all glad you didn't die :)


If my baby ever asks for a pet, it'll be a puppy. We're THAT family... lmao

Though I tried to convince my husband that we need a pygmy goat.. he wouldn't go for it though :(


I'm sure I missed more.. Im slightly sad that hospitals in HI aren't special :(


----------



## gigglebox

I think you can put "pygmy" in front of the name of almost any animal and I will instantly want it. My BFF wants a pygmy hippo. 

OH, the exception to this is a chimp. Fuck a chimp. I am seriously, 100% talking without joke when i say that I have a fear of chimps.


----------



## ashiozz

It's OK.. I have an irrational fear of dolphins....

....and I don't care who thinks it's funny, they're dirty rapists...


----------



## ashiozz

Would you circumcise a chimp..? There's a good topic....


...I think I need to get more sleep 0.o last night was not good.


----------



## gigglebox

yeah, but is *any* sleep good at this stage? for me the answer is no.

and chip fear is not irrational!!! they'll tear your face off!!! and dolphins can seriously mess you up too!


----------



## ashiozz

RIGHT?! I feel you. I havent ever had any experiences with chimps.. but monkies in general kind of freak me out.. Dolphins are rapists... RAPISTS!!! I do not trust them.


----------



## ashiozz

Giggle, I sleep like a rock when I can actually sleep, but last night I was in so much pain that I thought I was going to either go into labor or die. Neither happened unfortunately, soo here I am still pregnant :( By the time I got to sleep it was 2am and I get the joy of waking up at 6><


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> ...and chip fear is not irrational!!! they'll tear your face off!!!

 Would that be the ruffles or the lays... I gotta watch out for myself and family! :winkwink:


----------



## ashiozz

:munch::munch::munch:


I think it'd be cheetos or doritos, those chips are way more extreme


----------



## Sachiko78

Mini rant -- 

People are so stupid. Gawd...they annoy me. I need a job where I don't deal with the public.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL i am literally at my desk cracking up right now...type-o's make me laugh like a lunatic. 

but speaking of chips, I have been DYING for some honey barbq ruffles and i don't think they make them anymore :( or if they do, no one around me sells them. only potato and cheddar. it's quite unfortunate...

ash--are you getting into the pelvic pain now? that has been the worst thing in these last weeks for me. I'll take my marshmellow sausage feet over the pelvic pain any day. i wake up every time a roll over...boo.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> :munch::munch::munch:
> 
> 
> I think it'd be cheetos or doritos, those chips are way more extreme

True dat! Don't they both have a 'burn your face off, it's so hot' flavor out?


----------



## ashiozz

I'm getting pelvic pain bad anytime I try to walk.. and my feet are huge also, but yeah I cant roll over, my hips hurt baddd.. so last night i ended up sleeping on my back because I was too nice to wake up Mitch and ask him to roll me like the pathetic turtle I have become..


IDK how Im going to do four more weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Sachiko -- agreed. though I fear my specialty in the work force lies with customer service :dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

Sachiko78 said:


> Mini rant --
> 
> People are so stupid. Gawd...they annoy me. I need a job where I don't deal with the public.

This. Fo Sho. Yesterday a bodyshop called in demanding to speak to one of my coworkers, I asked if I could let him know who was calling and he ranted at me and hung up? 


>< people = crazy.


----------



## gigglebox

every time i get up from the couch and hubby is near, he makes a strong arm so i can use it to get up, like a railing.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> Sachiko -- agreed. though I fear my specialty in the work force lies with customer service :dohh:

Mine does too, but fortunately it's all email based... makes it so much more fun!!  I am all day making fun of people with my office mate


----------



## Ems77

Like so: 

Its gonna have the shiny scales in the book right? It's for my girlfriend for her to keep and her to read to her god daughter her and I both have read it in our childhood and absolutely loved the book when her and were kids.

Wow... and these are adults!:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> I have NO idea. evidently when you get pregnant you are free game for insults.
> 
> Yeah, I have heard some great ones, but all from other people... still awaiting my own and running out of time... I think I give off an 'Fuck with me and I will eat your face off' vibe. LOL
> 
> I sort of got one the other day... but I shut her down REAL fast. Hubs and I were touring the hospital where I am to deliver and before the tour started we were sitting around talking it was asked if we were having our firsts. I said, "Nope, it's my 3rd" To this one of the mothers (of the preggo) replied, "If this is your 3rd, why are you taking the tour again?" I rudely advised her that my other two were born in Germany in a military hospital, so not only was this my FIRST time delivering at that hospital, but also first time at a civilian hospital to boot. Needless to say she left me alone after that. People don't generally make that mistake with me twice.
> 
> My own mother-in-law is scared of me. LOLClick to expand...




ashiozz said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant --
> 
> People are so stupid. Gawd...they annoy me. I need a job where I don't deal with the public.
> 
> This. Fo Sho. Yesterday a bodyshop called in demanding to speak to one of my coworkers, I asked if I could let him know who was calling and he ranted at me and hung up?
> 
> 
> >< people = crazy.Click to expand...

W
T
F

every time i just try to quote one thing, it quotes a ton of stuff. I don't know if it's the site or my work computer...either way, i was just going to respond to the las thing here.

People get so irrationally upset over the dumbest things!!! I do hate the patients that come in here...especially the ones that are getting benefits off and yell at us, though we have nothing to do with it.

or i hate offices that call all sneaky like...they're all, "i need to talk to alice." and i'm like, who's calling? and they say, "John." Oh, John? Really? THE John? John the famous? John the distiguished? Surely of the 107598417598475892 calls we get a day, Alice will know just who you are...so i say, where are you calling from? and John says something like "I'm returning her call", with this annoyed voice like I'm asking him if that rash he has is contagious.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol omg is that the rainbow fish book?


----------



## Ems77

That is a PRIME example of the self-important bullshit that I like to ramble on about so much. People are insane with how important they think they are! 

John is so special just by his voice and first name alone, you and Alice should automatically KNOW how HE is!!! *Rolls Eyes* Idiots!!


----------



## Ems77

It is the Rainbow Fish book!! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> Like so:
> 
> Its gonna have the shiny scales in the book right? It's for my girlfriend for her to keep and her to read to her god daughter her and I both have read it in our childhood and absolutely loved the book when her and were kids.
> 
> Wow... and these are adults!:haha:

I know what book hes talking about, sadly :(


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> It's OK.. I have an irrational fear of dolphins....
> 
> ....and I don't care who thinks it's funny, they're dirty rapists...


And here comes a random fact about underwater mammals!

Whales have really huge, flexible penises, because they cant grip or hump. So, when they want to have sex, they prod the female whale with their huge rubbery thangs. If she agrees, she opens up her hoohoo, and squeezes and unsqueezes, until the male has an orgasm. and then they go about their whaley ways. So, if a male tries to rape a female and manages to stick it in, she can squeeze his penis and not let it go, so eventually he'll either rip it off or drown. So whale rape is a terrible idea.


----------



## Sachiko78

gigglebox said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> I have NO idea. evidently when you get pregnant you are free game for insults.
> 
> Yeah, I have heard some great ones, but all from other people... still awaiting my own and running out of time... I think I give off an 'Fuck with me and I will eat your face off' vibe. LOL
> 
> I sort of got one the other day... but I shut her down REAL fast. Hubs and I were touring the hospital where I am to deliver and before the tour started we were sitting around talking it was asked if we were having our firsts. I said, "Nope, it's my 3rd" To this one of the mothers (of the preggo) replied, "If this is your 3rd, why are you taking the tour again?" I rudely advised her that my other two were born in Germany in a military hospital, so not only was this my FIRST time delivering at that hospital, but also first time at a civilian hospital to boot. Needless to say she left me alone after that. People don't generally make that mistake with me twice.
> 
> My own mother-in-law is scared of me. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant --
> 
> People are so stupid. Gawd...they annoy me. I need a job where I don't deal with the public.Click to expand...
> 
> This. Fo Sho. Yesterday a bodyshop called in demanding to speak to one of my coworkers, I asked if I could let him know who was calling and he ranted at me and hung up?
> 
> 
> >< people = crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> W
> T
> F
> 
> every time i just try to quote one thing, it quotes a ton of stuff. I don't know if it's the site or my work computer...either way, i was just going to respond to the las thing here.
> 
> People get so irrationally upset over the dumbest things!!! I do hate the patients that come in here...especially the ones that are getting benefits off and yell at us, though we have nothing to do with it.
> 
> or i hate offices that call all sneaky like...they're all, "i need to talk to alice." and i'm like, who's calling? and they say, "John." Oh, John? Really? THE John? John the famous? John the distiguished? Surely of the 107598417598475892 calls we get a day, Alice will know just who you are...so i say, where are you calling from? and John says something like "I'm returning her call", with this annoyed voice like I'm asking him if that rash he has is contagious.Click to expand...

LOL I know. I usually have to ask for their first and last name. Cause otherwise I get...this is Julie. ... ..... Julie....? Uh yeah cause I don't get 5 billion calls everyday.

And I would be OK with my job if it wasn't phone and email based. Cause then if it was emailed based I could scream at my computer screen when people ask dumb questions. 

The worst are the user error ones. Like I got a call from an agent saying I'm trying to access xyz web application and it takes me to this page, not the web app I need.

So, I say well OK let's do this together and see what's going on. I tell the caller click on the link and tell me what it says. She does. And she says well this is what it says at the top of the page. blah blah blah.....

Well turns out you know what she was clicking? The little "i" next to the link. In other words the INFORMATION link telling the user what the tool is for and what it does. 

So, I told her ...click on the WORDS that say xyz ...OOHHHHHH she says. DUH! 

paieuroawe ry02


----------



## gigglebox

what does that say about us that we all knew it was rainbow fish? Now i kind of want that in my child book collection lol...
vaurissa we totally destroyed the point you were trying to make :haha: whoops


----------



## ashiozz

you know what is a good release for rage? https://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Pandemic-2.html


Pandemic 2.. Addiction of my life.. I am currently trying to murder all of mankind, lmao, I've infected every country except madagascar ><


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> what does that say about us that we all knew it was rainbow fish? Now i kind of want that in my child book collection lol...
> vaurissa we totally destroyed the point you were trying to make :haha: whoops

LOL, oh I knew too. I was explaining it to my co-worker like this:
"You know that book where the fish has the iridescent scales" LOL


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> you know what is a good release for rage? https://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Pandemic-2.html
> 
> 
> Pandemic 2.. Addiction of my life.. I am currently trying to murder all of mankind, lmao, I've infected every country except madagascar ><

Awesome! Truly, undoubtely, awesome! :-D


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> what does that say about us that we all knew it was rainbow fish? Now i kind of want that in my child book collection lol...
> vaurissa we totally destroyed the point you were trying to make :haha: whoops
> 
> LOL, oh I knew too. I was explaining it to my co-worker like this:
> "You know that book where the fish has the iridescent scales" LOLClick to expand...

That book was my guidance counselors staple book to read to us when we had issues.. Oh and she had a dolphin puppet... 

0.o hmmm *regression therapy time*


----------



## Ems77

Here ya go! 

Customer: My book was shipped March 14th, and I checked today to see why I haven't gotten it yet and realized the state and zip code in the address are wrong-- my computer must have filled in NY (zip code 11782) automatically since that is where I'm from... 

Because I don't take the time to actually READ anything I am doing.... Holy crap people? How do you actually function in the real world! LOL


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant --
> 
> People are so stupid. Gawd...they annoy me. I need a job where I don't deal with the public.
> 
> This. Fo Sho. Yesterday a bodyshop called in demanding to speak to one of my coworkers, I asked if I could let him know who was calling and he ranted at me and hung up?
> 
> 
> >< people = crazy.Click to expand...

Which reminds me, yesterday someone called for my dad. They asked if he was there, and being the customer service freak that I am, I got all professional and said "No, he's not available at the moment, but I would be glad to take a message if you'd like, and I'd make sure he gets back to you."
the following went as such.
lady-"who is this?"
me-*polite starting to fade, because you dont freaking call my house and then ask me who I AM.* "I can take a message for you."
lady-"Are you his wife?"
me-*pissed* "No."
lady-"Are you his girlfriend?"
me-"No, actually, I'm his live-in maid. We only screw on the weekends, but it's a noncommital, open relationship. 'girlfriend' wouldn't exactly be the right term. But I can give you one of his girls' numbers if you'd like to get ahold of them!"
lady-"You don't need to be a bitch."
me-"I can take a message."
lady-"Who is this??"
me-"I'm his daughter."
lady-"this is just so wrong. I will try to reach him on a different day." *click*


WTF???

Btw, my father is a happily married, insanely honest man who is very much in love with my mother. So this is not some scorned piece of ass or anything. Could be his exwife...


----------



## ..katie..

WTF IS THE RAINBOW FISH BOOK? My google results come up with "trout"
????????


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant --
> 
> People are so stupid. Gawd...they annoy me. I need a job where I don't deal with the public.
> 
> This. Fo Sho. Yesterday a bodyshop called in demanding to speak to one of my coworkers, I asked if I could let him know who was calling and he ranted at me and hung up?
> 
> 
> >< people = crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> Which reminds me, yesterday someone called for my dad. They asked if he was there, and being the customer service freak that I am, I got all professional and said "No, he's not available at the moment, but I would be glad to take a message if you'd like, and I'd make sure he gets back to you."
> the following went as such.
> lady-"who is this?"
> me-*polite starting to fade, because you dont freaking call my house and then ask me who I AM.* "I can take a message for you."
> lady-"Are you his wife?"
> me-*pissed* "No."
> lady-"Are you his girlfriend?"
> me-"No, actually, I'm his live-in maid. We only screw on the weekends, but it's a noncommital, open relationship. 'girlfriend' wouldn't exactly be the right term. But I can give you one of his girls' numbers if you'd like to get ahold of them!"
> lady-"You don't need to be a bitch."
> me-"I can take a message."
> lady-"Who is this??"
> me-"I'm his daughter."
> lady-"this is just so wrong. I will try to reach him on a different day." *click*
> 
> 
> WTF???
> 
> Btw, my father is a happily married, insanely honest man who is very much in love with my mother. So this is not some scorned piece of ass or anything. Could be his exwife...Click to expand...

HAHAHAH! That reminds me of when I FIRST moved here and I took Mitch with me (we were just friends at the time) to help me find an apartment. The guy in the leasing office of the one I chose was trying to hit on me but figure out first if I was dating Mitch.. so he looks at Mitch and asks if he has a girlfriend.. Mitchs response "Uh, no.. but I'd prefer you not try anything with this one here" ... Ash: "Uhm, I'm his homewrecker, he's actually married with 3 beautiful children, but we see each other on the side often."


:) I love the looks I get when I come up with random things, and poor mitch turned VERY red..

I often ask him what made him stay, his answer: "well, you seemed like you'd be a lot of fun :)"


----------



## gigglebox

oh no ash! she didn't rape you with the dolphin puppet did she?! that would explain everything!

katie--sounds like a soliciter. i LOVE when soliciters call. they are fun to mess with. people used to call my parents and ask for mr. or mrs. "arsen" (which my maiden name kinda sounds like). I would say, "they're out burning houses, can i take a message?"

they used to come in the office...guess what face they see as soon as they come in? :D and man do i love to be rude! one woman told me that i was rude and i think was more pissed when i laughed at her and said "if i was nice you'd never leave the damn office!"


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> WTF IS THE RAINBOW FISH BOOK? My google results come up with "trout"
> ????????

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=rainbow+fish&x=0&y=0


----------



## gigglebox

https://photo.goodreads.com/books/1172260118l/155410.jpg


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Mini rant --
> 
> People are so stupid. Gawd...they annoy me. I need a job where I don't deal with the public.
> 
> This. Fo Sho. Yesterday a bodyshop called in demanding to speak to one of my coworkers, I asked if I could let him know who was calling and he ranted at me and hung up?
> 
> 
> >< people = crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> Which reminds me, yesterday someone called for my dad. They asked if he was there, and being the customer service freak that I am, I got all professional and said "No, he's not available at the moment, but I would be glad to take a message if you'd like, and I'd make sure he gets back to you."
> the following went as such.
> lady-"who is this?"
> me-*polite starting to fade, because you dont freaking call my house and then ask me who I AM.* "I can take a message for you."
> lady-"Are you his wife?"
> me-*pissed* "No."
> lady-"Are you his girlfriend?"
> me-"No, actually, I'm his live-in maid. We only screw on the weekends, but it's a noncommital, open relationship. 'girlfriend' wouldn't exactly be the right term. But I can give you one of his girls' numbers if you'd like to get ahold of them!"
> lady-"You don't need to be a bitch."
> me-"I can take a message."
> lady-"Who is this??"
> me-"I'm his daughter."
> lady-"this is just so wrong. I will try to reach him on a different day." *click*
> 
> 
> WTF???
> 
> Btw, my father is a happily married, insanely honest man who is very much in love with my mother. So this is not some scorned piece of ass or anything. Could be his exwife...Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAH! That reminds me of when I FIRST moved here and I took Mitch with me (we were just friends at the time) to help me find an apartment. The guy in the leasing office of the one I chose was trying to hit on me but figure out first if I was dating Mitch.. so he looks at Mitch and asks if he has a girlfriend.. Mitchs response "Uh, no.. but I'd prefer you not try anything with this one here" ... Ash: "Uhm, I'm his homewrecker, he's actually married with 3 beautiful children, but we see each other on the side often."
> 
> 
> :) I love the looks I get when I come up with random things, and poor mitch turned VERY red..
> 
> I often ask him what made him stay, his answer: "well, you seemed like you'd be a lot of fun :)"Click to expand...


I went to get my taxes done a few years ago with FOB, who was just my friend at the moment, and was in a relationship with someone. He was claiming that someone as a dependant, and the tax doer kept asking me where i worked, when I worked, how much I made, etc, and finally looked at him and said "You can't claim her...she makes more money than you." She thought I was the other one. We got nasty looks the whole time she was doing our taxes after we explained it. I guess she thought i was a homewrecking bitch.

So, of course, dumbass goes home and tells the girl this HILARIOUS story, and I got threatened with death.

Wish I woulda just said "okay i'm gone" and never contacted him, as a friend or anything else, again.

*sigh*


----------



## Ems77

THIS is what I mean!!! Self ENTITLED!!!! 

Customer:
I made a mistake.
I did not intend to order two copies of Find and Use Your Inner Power.
Is there any recourse? or am I stuck with the 2nd book?

OMG really??? YOU are an adult, YOU fucked up, OWN it!!!


----------



## gigglebox

ladies, i have a very serious question.

say you were a hermaphrodite. say you had both functioning parts.

say you had sex with yourself and got pregnant.

is that incest?


----------



## ..katie..

I want the book. now.

Laura, you are the 6th in a list of 7 people on the "currently viewing' bar, and you still have a "+" next to your name.


----------



## ashiozz

Aww .. That sounds awful!!

Yeah from what I hear you should have left him with her and told him to fuck off..

he sounds so charmmming :(

lmao


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ladies, i have a very serious question.
> 
> say you were a hermaphrodite. say you had both functioning parts.
> 
> say you had sex with yourself and got pregnant.
> 
> is that incest?

You'd be your child's mother, father, aunt, and uncle O_O (im my own grandpa....im my own grandpa....)


And no, I think it would count as mastrubation.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ladies, i have a very serious question.
> 
> say you were a hermaphrodite. say you had both functioning parts.
> 
> say you had sex with yourself and got pregnant.
> 
> is that incest?

Incest, or straight up cloning? You decide... 0.o


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> ladies, i have a very serious question.
> 
> say you were a hermaphrodite. say you had both functioning parts.
> 
> say you had sex with yourself and got pregnant.
> 
> is that incest?

Well you know what they say, "Incest is best" LOL. Oh the things kids come up with...:dohh:


----------



## Sachiko78

Vaurissa said:


> THIS is what I mean!!! Self ENTITLED!!!!
> 
> Customer:
> I made a mistake.
> I did not intend to order two copies of Find and Use Your Inner Power.
> Is there any recourse? or am I stuck with the 2nd book?
> 
> OMG really??? YOU are an adult, YOU fucked up, OWN it!!!

hahahahaha!! I can better you on that.

Agent asked us to "facilitate a call between a billing supervisor and his insured" I asked ... 

"Did the insured call our billing department to talk to them about the issue?"

Agent - "No, the insured says he doesn't feel like he should have to talk to a billing clerk. Since he's the CPA and the owner of the company. He doesn't need to go through the ranks to get to a supervisor"

Me - "..... ..... OK I will call our billing department and have the supervisor contact your insured."

Agent - "Can you make sure this is done today, because he gives us a lot of money. Will be continuing to do so. Oh and please have the supervisor email the insured that they're working on it so he knows."


----------



## gigglebox

(maybe the + because you're the father of my baby? not sure...'cause you have it too out of everyone).

yes! yes that is what i said, that it surely is masturbation, but since you're mixing your own genes, would it also be incest...? i guess you are technically your own family member...


----------



## ..katie..

I'm so sorry for inflicting this damage onto everyone, but not sorry enough to not do it...

I don't find the incest thing sexy. it freaks me out a whole lot. but every time i'm on Literotica, it jumps directly to the "incest and taboo" section, even if I delete the bookmark and made the homepage the bookmark. So i have to go back and find what section I want...gah. Literotica wants me to read sibling sex, and i dont wanna.


----------



## ashiozz

maybe it is because you're each others "friend" on here


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> (maybe the + because you're the father of my baby? not sure...'cause you have it too out of everyone).
> 
> yes! yes that is what i said, that it surely is masturbation, but since you're mixing your own genes, would it also be incest...? i guess you are technically your own family member...

how does your OH feel about me being the father of your baby? Is he jealous? tell me he's jealous.


SoloSadoIncestual Mastrubation?


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ladies, i have a very serious question.
> 
> say you were a hermaphrodite. say you had both functioning parts.
> 
> say you had sex with yourself and got pregnant.
> 
> is that incest?
> 
> Incest, or straight up cloning? You decide... 0.oClick to expand...

you
just
blew
my
mind


----------



## ashiozz

https://www.quantumpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/pie-mind-blown.jpg


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> maybe it is because you're each others "friend" on here

You could be right! Very Holmesy of you.


----------



## ashiozz

I went to investigate. I dont use that silly friend feature .. Im too lame for friends. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

hubs doesn't know. yet. i guess he'll find out when it comes out and looks nothing like him and has rat bite fever.

literotica always sends me to gay man porn. i don't even have the site bookmarked so this really confuses me.


----------



## ..katie..

yeah, who needs friends...psssh.


----------



## gigglebox

just for saying that i'm friending you now.


----------



## gigglebox

i'm going to be butt hurt if you refuse.


----------



## gigglebox

"ashiozz has not made any friends yet" is what your page says! that almost makes me cry a little!


----------



## ashiozz

Awww :( But then I won't be the cool loner I've gotten so used to being 0.o .. oh god. So I hear my phone Vibrate, thinking "It must be my husband, no one else ever texts me these days" its one of my work friends telling me theyre throwing me a babyshower at work. *Grrr* 


So now I have to survive through two??


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> hubs doesn't know. yet. i guess he'll find out when it comes out and looks nothing like him and has rat bite fever.
> 
> literotica always sends me to gay man porn. i don't even have the site bookmarked so this really confuses me.

Oh my god. What if my little person comes out foaming at the mouth?? It is in the same family as rabies...Oh no!! Im going to have nightmares or rabid babies.


Damn literotica. I'm also very glad that i'm not the only one who knows what it is. I rarely ask people "hey do you read dirty online smut?"

Online smut is scary though, because if its not well written or uses "u" instead of "you," I get angry. (unsatisfying wordporn turns me into the hulk.)


----------



## ashiozz

it took me that long to figure out I had to check the box in the corner of your photo to accept your request 0.o.


Can I blame my blonde?


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. i used to be obsessed with pi. it's a crazy number! 3.14159265358979323846264

that's as far as i've gotten with memorization...actually i'm not sure that's right anymore, but i had this poster in my high school math class with the numbers of pi, and instead of learning math i just memorized this. because geometry is boring.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> hubs doesn't know. yet. i guess he'll find out when it comes out and looks nothing like him and has rat bite fever.
> 
> literotica always sends me to gay man porn. i don't even have the site bookmarked so this really confuses me.
> 
> Oh my god. What if my little person comes out foaming at the mouth?? It is in the same family as rabies...Oh no!! Im going to have nightmares or rabid babies.
> 
> 
> Damn literotica. I'm also very glad that i'm not the only one who knows what it is. I rarely ask people "hey do you read dirty online smut?"
> 
> Online smut is scary though, because if its not well written or uses "u" instead of "you," I get angry. (unsatisfying wordporn turns me into the hulk.)Click to expand...


If she comes out foaming, I'm sure she will still be adorable :)


You could just claim she's satan's spawn and blame it on FOB?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Awww :( But then I won't be the cool loner I've gotten so used to being 0.o .. oh god. So I hear my phone Vibrate, thinking "It must be my husband, no one else ever texts me these days" its one of my work friends telling me theyre throwing me a babyshower at work. *Grrr*
> 
> 
> So now I have to survive through two??

You could call in sick, or go into labor?


----------



## gigglebox

Plus sign! Mystery solved!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Awww :( But then I won't be the cool loner I've gotten so used to being 0.o .. oh god. So I hear my phone Vibrate, thinking "It must be my husband, no one else ever texts me these days" its one of my work friends telling me theyre throwing me a babyshower at work. *Grrr*
> 
> 
> So now I have to survive through two??
> 
> You could call in sick, or go into labor?Click to expand...

Can I go into labor on demand? Once you figure out how to do that let me know... lmao


I need a nap now ladies, Or I might die. :sleep:

Brain is feeling gushy...


----------



## gigglebox

ok, i guess i'm going to have to finish up actual work at work and catch up on all the happenings when i get home. hubby has been assigned the mission of getting me chips. i told him they induce labor. for now, i must urinate and finish up here before i leave and come back online and do exactly what i'm doing now...and maybe i'll think about cooking dinner.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> yeah, but is *any* sleep good at this stage? for me the answer is no.
> 
> and chip fear is not irrational!!! they'll tear your face off!!! and dolphins can seriously mess you up too!

It's so nice... yeah, you don't sleep more than 2-3 hours at a time... but it's GOOD SLEEP! Hallelujah! No waking up needing to pee every 20 seconds!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> hubs doesn't know. yet. i guess he'll find out when it comes out and looks nothing like him and has rat bite fever.
> 
> literotica always sends me to gay man porn. i don't even have the site bookmarked so this really confuses me.
> 
> Oh my god. What if my little person comes out foaming at the mouth?? It is in the same family as rabies...Oh no!! Im going to have nightmares or rabid babies.
> 
> 
> Damn literotica. I'm also very glad that i'm not the only one who knows what it is. I rarely ask people "hey do you read dirty online smut?"
> 
> Online smut is scary though, because if its not well written or uses "u" instead of "you," I get angry. (unsatisfying wordporn turns me into the hulk.)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she comes out foaming, I'm sure she will still be adorable :)
> 
> 
> You could just claim she's satan's spawn and blame it on FOB?Click to expand...

Coincidently, his first son's name is Damian...


----------



## Ems77

Aaaaand of course the ones who can't or won't be bothered to READ my freaking email!!! 

Me: Thank you for your email. I am truly sorry to hear the item you received was not in the condition it should have been. Unfortunately, we do not have any additional copies to send to you. I would like to offer you a partial refund to make up for the condition. *Let me know what amount you think would be fair.*
Regards,
Vaurissa
Response: That would be fine with me. Thank you for your prompt response.

Um, yeah, HOW MUCH???????:dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

Give him a penny, call it even.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> LOL i am literally at my desk cracking up right now...type-o's make me laugh like a lunatic.
> 
> but speaking of chips, I have been DYING for some honey barbq ruffles and i don't think they make them anymore :( or if they do, no one around me sells them. only potato and cheddar. it's quite unfortunate...
> 
> ash--are you getting into the pelvic pain now? that has been the worst thing in these last weeks for me. I'll take my marshmellow sausage feet over the pelvic pain any day. i wake up every time a roll over...boo.

Rolling over was a damn 3 point turn!! Drove me insane!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> mini rant --
> 
> people are so stupid. Gawd...they annoy me. I need a job where i don't deal with the public.
> 
> this. Fo sho. Yesterday a bodyshop called in demanding to speak to one of my coworkers, i asked if i could let him know who was calling and he ranted at me and hung up?
> 
> 
> >< people = crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> which reminds me, yesterday someone called for my dad. They asked if he was there, and being the customer service freak that i am, i got all professional and said "no, he's not available at the moment, but i would be glad to take a message if you'd like, and i'd make sure he gets back to you."
> the following went as such.
> Lady-"who is this?"
> me-*polite starting to fade, because you dont freaking call my house and then ask me who i am.* "i can take a message for you."
> lady-"are you his wife?"
> me-*pissed* "no."
> lady-"are you his girlfriend?"
> me-"no, actually, i'm his live-in maid. We only screw on the weekends, but it's a noncommital, open relationship. 'girlfriend' wouldn't exactly be the right term. But i can give you one of his girls' numbers if you'd like to get ahold of them!"
> lady-"you don't need to be a bitch."
> me-"i can take a message."
> lady-"who is this??"
> me-"i'm his daughter."
> lady-"this is just so wrong. I will try to reach him on a different day." *click*
> 
> 
> wtf???
> 
> Btw, my father is a happily married, insanely honest man who is very much in love with my mother. So this is not some scorned piece of ass or anything. Could be his exwife...Click to expand...

btw: This is insanely awesome!!


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Give him a penny, call it even.

Funny thing... we do sell books on Amazon for a penny. We make our profit through shipping and if the customer gives us the wrong address and the book is returned, we do give them their penny, lol, so you don't even know how right you were! LOL


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> katie--sounds like a soliciter. i LOVE when soliciters call. they are fun to mess with. people used to call my parents and ask for mr. or mrs. "arsen" (which my maiden name kinda sounds like). I would say, "they're out burning houses, can i take a message?"

Is it really bad that when telemarketers call, I respond in German until they hang up on me in frustration?


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ladies, i have a very serious question.
> 
> say you were a hermaphrodite. say you had both functioning parts.
> 
> say you had sex with yourself and got pregnant.
> 
> is that incest?
> 
> Well you know what they say, "Incest is best" LOL. Oh the things kids come up with...:dohh:Click to expand...

I've always heard it as "Incest is a game the whole family can play!"


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> https://www.quantumpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/pie-mind-blown.jpg

And I have a Pi day baby!! :)


----------



## Ems77

Oh oh oh!! And the ones who pay for standard shipping 4-14 business days and then email and ask if you can send it faster (at no additional charge of course). Grrrrrrrr....:growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly i totally noticed that you have a pi baby a long time ago and was jealous, but didn't want to out myself as a pi dork. i was hoping my guy would be born that day. 

starting to get minor pains in my back...it's sporadic at best, but still, new pain! yay! too bad i also have a headache :( I get them about every 2 days when not pregnant but pregnancy seems to be good for headaches. who knew?


----------



## Ems77

I have been refreshing and refreshing and nothing shows up... have I been banned?:cry:


----------



## gigglebox

i just got home from work :D refreshing the page in between cooking up a dinner...a weird dinner full of mystery and experiments


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly i totally noticed that you have a pi baby a long time ago and was jealous, but didn't want to out myself as a pi dork. i was hoping my guy would be born that day.
> 
> starting to get minor pains in my back...it's sporadic at best, but still, new pain! yay! too bad i also have a headache :( I get them about every 2 days when not pregnant but pregnancy seems to be good for headaches. who knew?

She was also born at 1:14pm, so if you do military time, it's 1314. So there's another Pi in there! :)

Sorry yours refused to be a Pi day baby. If I'd been due any later, I wanted 4/8/12. Cause the multiples of 4 amused me too. :D


----------



## gigglebox

that is kind of cool...except even numbers bother me. I don't know why, they just do.

now my fears of having an april fools baby are creeping into fruition..


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> that is kind of cool...except even numbers bother me. I don't know why, they just do.
> now my fears of having an april fools baby are creeping into fruition..

Oh! Ok, you have a few more days to spare, start sexin' all the time. Bounce on a large ball, if you have one available. Drink some raspberry tea or take the pill form, take some Evening primrose oil. Go out in the car and take speed bumps at full speed... lol, get that baby out of there!!! 

Maybe attempt your own sweep if you're comfortable...


----------



## gigglebox

well i have an appointment tomorrow and will ask for a sweep then. I had one last week but no luck. tried sex, it's just too uncomfortable for me a this point. i'm resigned to the fact that sex at 28ish weeks was the best sex ever (got laid daily and still wanted more...hubs actually was hiding from me at times...plus not risking getting pregnant makes for the best sex. i don't care how stupid that sounds.)

I've been taking RLT pills since 32 weeks. i'm hoping it really does help, but we'll see. if i haven't progressed since last week i'll be investing in some EPO pills too.

also not too keen on messing up the suspension in my car lol


----------



## gigglebox

menelly do you have any tattoos? 'cause a pi symbol would be perfect!


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> well i have an appointment tomorrow and will ask for a sweep then. I had one last week but no luck. tried sex, it's just too uncomfortable for me a this point. i'm resigned to the fact that sex at 28ish weeks was the best sex ever (got laid daily and still wanted more...hubs actually was hiding from me at times...plus not risking getting pregnant makes for the best sex. i don't care how stupid that sounds.)
> 
> I've been taking RLT pills since 32 weeks. i'm hoping it really does help, but we'll see. if i haven't progressed since last week i'll be investing in some EPO pills too.
> 
> also not too keen on messing up the suspension in my car lol

LOL, too true (about the car) looks like you have it covered... sigh, wish I could help more. I thought you might though, as this website is a dang plethora of information!!


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> It's OK.. I have an irrational fear of dolphins....
> 
> ....and I don't care who thinks it's funny, they're dirty rapists...
> 
> 
> And here comes a random fact about underwater mammals!
> 
> Whales have really huge, flexible penises, because they cant grip or hump. So, when they want to have sex, they prod the female whale with their huge rubbery thangs. If she agrees, she opens up her hoohoo, and squeezes and unsqueezes, until the male has an orgasm. and then they go about their whaley ways. So, if a male tries to rape a female and manages to stick it in, she can squeeze his penis and not let it go, so eventually he'll either rip it off or drown. So whale rape is a terrible idea.Click to expand...

Did you know sperm whale's penis is called a dork?

More to come lol still on page 55 or 56 lol


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> katie--sounds like a soliciter. i LOVE when soliciters call. they are fun to mess with. people used to call my parents and ask for mr. or mrs. "arsen" (which my maiden name kinda sounds like). I would say, "they're out burning houses, can i take a message?"
> 
> Is it really bad that when telemarketers call, I respond in German until they hang up on me in frustration?Click to expand...

OOH ich spreche deutsch :)


----------



## gigglebox

oh, on the telemarketer thing...hubs just speaks spanish words until they hang up. it cracks me up, sometimes he just says "Queso?" in what he thinks is an old spanish woman's voice. He also creates a thick southern accent and answers, "Yellow!" (wow, it's really hard to type that so that it reads like how it sounds...) and then goes on to speak in poor english until they get frustrated and hang up.

somehow i missed that bit about whale rape! i am fascinated!

Today my feet have reached a new level of swollen. they've got nothing on my feet a couple days ago...these are kind of freaking me out.


----------



## Ems77

jules7521 said:


> Did you know sperm whale's penis is called a dork?

Oh the new mental images I will now have upon calling DD or DH a dork!! LOL 

I spent 6 years in Germany and I can't hardly speak any... I am so ashamed!:blush:


----------



## jules7521

omg i just read 10 pages worth of posts lol lets see what if anything i can remember!

Cadbury caramel eggs > peeps
ok anything filled with caramelly goodness is tops in my book lol

dolphins don't creep me but I am terribly amused at monkeys in people clothes

Pi is uber.. though so is Pie :haha:

People are ******s. When you call me from a number I don't recognize and I ask you who is calling before you identify yourself.. don't get stupid with me.. that's only going to cause me to go Helga on you and act all sorts of stupid lol and and telemarketers have stopped calling me since I told them I died lol

Wrenchface update for the day.. and she's only been home for 2 hours and out of that she napped for 1 hour ( best hour of silence) she argued with me about tax laws.. helllloo I am studying to be an accountant lol low and behold I was right and she was wrong.. bitch lol then she informs me she will be claiming my lo on her taxes this year. Perhaps if she asked me instead of informing me she wouldn't have gotten the knee jerk reaction she did. The one where where I spat out " don't you think as her mother you should ask me first" do which she retorted " well she is going to be my blood relative" I wanted to punch her .. hard.. this is the same woman that offered to pay to abort this child.. who when this child is mentioned would rather talk about the dog.. and now she wants to claim her on her taxes because she is a blood relative? HA cold day in hell bitch :blush:

hmm that is a good question about the hermaphrodite.. If you mate with yourself aren't you technically an amoeba? lol

oh and Menelly she's so cute! sigh can you shake me and make mine come out now? the toe curling dtd did nothing lol except for leave him wanting more and me feeling like my innards just got beaten by a baseball bat


----------



## jules7521

omg it censored me AGAIN!! I said " people are re tards* I can type fuckityfuckfuck fuck and that's fine but rtards is banned? blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Sachiko78

Vaurissa said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Did you know sperm whale's penis is called a dork?
> 
> Oh the new mental images I will now have upon calling DD or DH a dork!! LOL
> 
> I spent 6 years in Germany and I can't hardly speak any... I am so ashamed!:blush:Click to expand...

Vaurissa -

Don't feel bad. I took 11 yrs of Japanese and can speak none, read some...isn't that awful?

And I noticed that after having my DS8 my shoe size went up about 1/2 a size. And now my shoes currently aren't fitting. I sure hope that doesn't mean my feet are expanding yet again.

Oh and on Friday I have a job interview. Yes, I know messed up. I really want a job that I'm not on the phones anymore. And I'm so up in the air of if I actually want this job if I have it offered to me. 

Could I be anymore indecisive?


----------



## gigglebox

are they ok with you having a child in the near future?

i think i'm sticking Des in a language class when he's young and can absorb it like a fresh sponge. i took french and know nothing...granted i took it for a semester, but still. i was terrible with it!


----------



## jules7521

Sachiko78 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Did you know sperm whale's penis is called a dork?
> 
> Oh the new mental images I will now have upon calling DD or DH a dork!! LOL
> 
> I spent 6 years in Germany and I can't hardly speak any... I am so ashamed!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Vaurissa -
> 
> Don't feel bad. I took 11 yrs of Japanese and can speak none, read some...isn't that awful?
> 
> And I noticed that after having my DS8 my shoe size went up about 1/2 a size. And now my shoes currently aren't fitting. I sure hope that doesn't mean my feet are expanding yet again.
> 
> Oh and on Friday I have a job interview. Yes, I know messed up. I really want a job that I'm not on the phones anymore. And I'm so up in the air of if I actually want this job if I have it offered to me.
> 
> Could I be anymore indecisive?Click to expand...


ooh I wish I could get a job offer! They see a giant belly and cringe because they know maternity leave kicks in and then they just tell me i'm over qualified:wacko:

I've been in the US since I was 12 but english is technically my 2nd language.. though alas I am getting rusty


----------



## Sachiko78

gigglebox said:


> are they ok with you having a child in the near future?
> 
> i think i'm sticking Des in a language class when he's young and can absorb it like a fresh sponge. i took french and know nothing...granted i took it for a semester, but still. i was terrible with it!

Not sure. this company is a large Health insurance company. Who as it happens...DH works for...my sister works for and my cousin. While it's against the law to discriminate against women who are pregnant...you and I know that they could come up with something.

So, I guess we'll see what they say or the looks on their faces when I walk through the door ... 8 mos preggers. LOL

Yeah it's better to start young, but it's the using it everyday that helps tremendously. If you don't use said foreign language everyday -- you'll lose it. I started taking Japanese in 1st grade...and well there you go! LOL


----------



## Sachiko78

jules7521 said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Did you know sperm whale's penis is called a dork?
> 
> Oh the new mental images I will now have upon calling DD or DH a dork!! LOL
> 
> I spent 6 years in Germany and I can't hardly speak any... I am so ashamed!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Vaurissa -
> 
> Don't feel bad. I took 11 yrs of Japanese and can speak none, read some...isn't that awful?
> 
> And I noticed that after having my DS8 my shoe size went up about 1/2 a size. And now my shoes currently aren't fitting. I sure hope that doesn't mean my feet are expanding yet again.
> 
> Oh and on Friday I have a job interview. Yes, I know messed up. I really want a job that I'm not on the phones anymore. And I'm so up in the air of if I actually want this job if I have it offered to me.
> 
> Could I be anymore indecisive?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooh I wish I could get a job offer! They see a giant belly and cringe because they know maternity leave kicks in and then they just tell me i'm over qualified:wacko:
> 
> I've been in the US since I was 12 but english is technically my 2nd language.. though alas I am getting rustyClick to expand...

EXACTLY! I want a job offer...and I want a larger salary. I also want a job that I can work from home. Cause paying for parking and commuting sucks.


----------



## Ems77

Sachiko78 said:


> I also want a job that I can work from home. Cause paying for parking and commuting sucks.

They do that in Seattle too!! My step-mom works down town and has to pay to park.... ANNOYING!


----------



## Ems77

Speaking of game addictions and things, I am currently addicted to the app 'Draw Something' for iGadgets (ie iPad, iPod, iPhone....)


----------



## jules7521

Vaurissa said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> I also want a job that I can work from home. Cause paying for parking and commuting sucks.
> 
> They do that in Seattle too!! My step-mom works down town and has to pay to park.... ANNOYING!Click to expand...

I miss Washington:wacko: My daughter lives in Anacortes with her adoptive family and I spent 5 years in Friday Harbor and 2 in Bremerton :) Last time I was in labor was at Tacoma General lol


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> are they ok with you having a child in the near future?
> 
> i think i'm sticking Des in a language class when he's young and can absorb it like a fresh sponge. i took french and know nothing...granted i took it for a semester, but still. i was terrible with it!

I took five yrs worth and I remember none of it... :nope:


----------



## Ems77

jules7521 said:


> I miss Washington:wacko: My daughter lives in Anacortes with her adoptive family and I spent 5 years in Friday Harbor and 2 in Bremerton :) Last time I was in labor was at Tacoma General lol

Way cool  I live in Bonney Lake (by Puyallup, and Enumclaw) and am giving birth at Auburn Regional.


----------



## ashiozz

Hmm Job offers in pregnancy? I wish I could have one of those: I too would love to work from home.. For some reason my work loves and wants to keep me 0.o I'm scared I'll be there til I am 50..


----------



## jules7521

Vaurissa said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> I miss Washington:wacko: My daughter lives in Anacortes with her adoptive family and I spent 5 years in Friday Harbor and 2 in Bremerton :) Last time I was in labor was at Tacoma General lol
> 
> Way cool  I live in Bonney Lake (by Puyallup, and Enumclaw) and am giving birth at Auburn Regional.Click to expand...

 I lived in puyallup when i was pregnant in a christian maternity home of all places. Small world :haha: I've lived everywhere lol NY, MN, WA, OR, CA, TX, MD, FL lol and that's since I was 18 lol


----------



## Ems77

jules7521 said:


> I lived in puyallup when i was pregnant in a christian maternity home of all places. Small world :haha: I've lived everywhere lol NY, MN, WA, OR, CA, TX, MD, FL lol and that's since I was 18 lol

Wow you have me beat! I have only lived in Germany, Illinois and Michigan since I was 18! I am now back home. I was born and raised here in Wash.


----------



## Ems77

Well, I think I am going to go take a short snooze before Hubalooski gets home from work. Wonder how many pages I'll wake up to?!?!:haha:


----------



## ashiozz

probably a million, I took a nap too and woke up all "WOAH!!!"


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> probably a million, I took a nap too and woke up all "WOAH!!!"

You had a nap? * jealous* lol I had to make a steak dinner because wrenchface doesn't feel like cooking because " its so much easier to just have you do it" I'm going to be eating a lot of sandwiches when lo is born lol


----------



## ashiozz

I took a nap from like 1:30 here til 4 when my husband came home (cuz my doggie loves to bark and act all scary when daddy comes home like he's protecting mommy) .. >< So I did get a nap :) feel rested now, but I also didn't cook, we had bought food from the deli at the grocery store yesterday for today :) He doesn't like to make me stand in the kitchen, I get really swollen in the feets lately


----------



## jules7521

No joke if I am on my feet for more then 10 mins my feet and hands swell up like massive balloons which is why I am on modified bed rest. I can get up for " short activities" but other then that my butt is planted in my bed with my laptop lol apparently 2 hours in the kitchen marinating steaks.. making her salad the way she wants as well as making home fries etc is justifiable.. OH was out and about and flipped.


----------



## ashiozz

Wrenchface sucks, burn her food..

I think I've told you to do that before too..


I'm not on bed rest but my swelling just started after my last appt.. I have a fear they will put me on bed rest, I don't sit on my bum very well which is part of my issue and its causing more pain then necessary.. I want this baby OUT Though, furreal.. Can we just induce him already!?


----------



## gigglebox

they won't put you on bedrest for swelling...at least they didn't for me, and this whole pitted edema (thanks katie!) is crazy stupid bad. but my bp is fine so they don't care.

burn her food? burn her!


----------



## ashiozz

ahh see, My BP has been rising.. Sooo thats why I worry, but my pee is fine and so are my bloods so far. I concur burning HER would be sweeter.

I still think you should serve her a plate full of yellow foods.. because she hates them =)


----------



## gigglebox

funny story: i told hubs to pick me up ruffled bbq chips from the store, and that i heard they induce labor. he came home from work/the store and threw them in my lap. the convo went like this:

"here" throws chips in my lap
"thanks honey! but i'm not hungry right now."
"EAT. GET THAT BABY OUT NOW."
(confused) "what?"
--then i remember the text i sent him--
"oh, honey, i just said that so you'd get me chips."
hubs gives me an evil look, takes the chips and throws them on the floor lol

and i laugh hysterically. 

Am i the only one who still has a flip phone? you know, with the buttons that have 3 letters on each key?


----------



## ashiozz

I have an HTC android phone, so yes, you're behind the times, but if it works, then i say stick to it, I don't use mine for anything but music.


.. LMAO!!! I should tell my husband foods induce labor.. but then he wouldn't buy them, he thinks baby should stay in until his due date to torture me


Have you any signs of labor today!? You need to have this baby!


----------



## jules7521

she mentioned something about dinner after lo is born and how " wont it be fun to cook with a baby" um hello you better move your nasty ass pork chops out of the freezer because the only cooking i'm doing for a little while is hitting 3 mins on the microwave lol. She thinks she is this fantastic cook.. the only seasoning she uses is salt. Her darling son.. my fantastic OH likes my cooking more lol which is just insult to her lol

Oh yes please i want to burn her lol OH got miffed that she only has pics of his older son out and never ever refers to his younger son ( she has this weird ridiculous relationship with him) and put up pics of his younger son. She came home and was like wtf is this. So he reminded her that she has 2 grandchildren not just one, she got stupid again. 
We think the relationship she has with her older grandson is a bit unhealthy anyhow. He lives in North Carolina with his fiance.. they both work fulltime and have no money issues.. yet because her grandson blows his money on um.. green stuff.. every month she now pays his cell phone bill and money grams him at least $400 a month just because " she loves him". But if OH asks her if she might be able to pick up some receiving blankets this paycheck ( she makes $70k a year) she claims she can't afford it. She even went as far as to hide in her bedroom so she could call in the moneygram to her precious grandson

Ugh sorry I am still venting. I don't mean to dump this all on you guys but I seriously have no one to vent to.


----------



## gigglebox

heeheheh i've created a monster!

he said he spent 5 minutes in the isle trying to figure out if it was more important that they were ruffled or honey bbq flavored. then he told me i don't get to eat them and they are going in the trash LOL

no signs of labor here. just waiting still. now i have to go see the stupid male doctor tomorrow which i am really pissed about.


----------



## gigglebox

vent away jules :hugs:


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> vent away jules :hugs:

I just feel bad.. we all have our little issues.. I just really want to drown this woman lol I am not used to being hated by someone for no reason. I've never had a mom not like me lol


----------



## ashiozz

aww Jules :( she needs smacked up pimp style...

"green stuff" *giggle* 

My husband's mommy spoils my husband and her newest grand baby more than she did with his brothers kids, but that's because we make the time to go visit once a week or so and she knows she's going to see this grandbaby, plus my husband is the favorite.. no idea why that is..

She makes decent money and she's done SO MUCH For us I feel like cutting her off from anymore.. she refuses to listen to me though.. lmao.

There;s nothing wrong with microwave cooking, thats all I will do recently, but I am a good cook, I just hate doing it. Worst. Chore. Ever.

DH loves my cooking more than his moms too, but she's allergic to soy, which is apparently in everything, so her cooking is REALLY bland.... She once guilted me into staying for her chicken fingers because we were planning to go out to dinner, so when he left the room she was like "No one ever stays when I make chicken fingers..." ...so I told DH that we were to stay because I got guilted, he didn't believe it! She makes them with just flour, no salt pepper anything, they have no taste =/ But she has a good heart and she means well.

Yours just needs to get on her broomstick and GO.


----------



## ashiozz

Also, DH's mom didnt like me at first either if it makes you feel better, she didn't warm up to me until I met Mitch's grandmother and she loved me off the bat, and apparently hated EVERY OTHER woman in his life..


----------



## jules7521

you know I could totally see if I was asking her to buy stuff nonstop ( which I haven't) every penny that has come my way in the last 5 months have gone to getting little stuff for lo..Don't get me wrong I would LOVE to have one of those papasan swings but I know it's not feasible. I just had to pay my car insurance so funds for us are tight and so we asked her to pic up a few receiving blankets, a reg blanket and a few pairs of socks. I priced everything on walmart's website and it's under $30 bucks.. and she just cant be bothered. It just boggles me.. how do you shun your grand child.. let alone the only grand daughter you will have and act like she's some nuisance to you.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> vent away jules :hugs:
> 
> I just feel bad.. we all have our little issues.. I just really want to drown this woman lol I am not used to being hated by someone for no reason. I've never had a mom not like me lolClick to expand...

Dude, don't worry about the venting. All I talk about his how much I wish FOB would drop off the planet or get eaten by a bear or something, so it's good. I dont even have any funny stories to tell to accompany my bitching, so you're doing good lol =)


----------



## ashiozz

:( she sounds like she has issues, but it might change once baby girl is here? If I were you, I'd try to get the hell out of there ASAP after baby is born anyway :( 

I'm sorry you're in that position.. No one deserves that, but all you can do is let it go for now until you're able to get out. 

Hopefully after baby girl is out she'll change her mind =/


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> vent away jules :hugs:
> 
> I just feel bad.. we all have our little issues.. I just really want to drown this woman lol I am not used to being hated by someone for no reason. I've never had a mom not like me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Dude, don't worry about the venting. All I talk about his how much I wish FOB would drop off the planet or get eaten by a bear or something, so it's good. I dont even have any funny stories to tell to accompany my bitching, so you're doing good lol =)Click to expand...

hmmm eaten by a bear you say? That sounds like an Awesome way to die!!


Can you hire a bear as a hitman? How would you pay him...?


----------



## jules7521

omg we can totally hire bear hitmen lol He can eat one and maul the other lol We'll let him decide which.. wait does it have to be a boy bear because I'm sure an angry momma bear would be worse lol

I sure hope she does or I am going to make life very uncomfortable for her lol I have been refraining from acting out because I love my man and I respect him and that it is his mother. But she pushes too much harder and I will make sure she never sees her grand daughter again and even if it means living locally here I will ban her from coming over period. I am a very patient woman.. and apparently a door stop at times.. But when it comes to this little girl I would move hell and high water to protect her from ever feeling unwanted. Because yes she may have been a surprise but after I lost the two babies in 2004 I had given up and there were nights I cried myself to sleep because all I ever wanted to do was to be a mommy.. and now it's almost here :) and i love this little girl more then I even understand yet.. her daddy and i want her so much.. to bad the bitch doesn't


----------



## Ems77

Yellow dinner rocks! Lol. You should TOTALLY feed her Mac and cheese with corn and OJ.:haha:


----------



## jules7521

and I just found out tonight she HATES sour cream.. Maybe I should make enchilada's his week too.. She also hates tacos lol and chinese food.. Stir fry sounds tasty lol


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> omg we can totally hire bear hitmen lol He can eat one and maul the other lol We'll let him decide which.. wait does it have to be a boy bear because I'm sure an angry momma bear would be worse lol
> 
> I sure hope she does or I am going to make life very uncomfortable for her lol I have been refraining from acting out because I love my man and I respect him and that it is his mother. But she pushes too much harder and I will make sure she never sees her grand daughter again and even if it means living locally here I will ban her from coming over period. I am a very patient woman.. and apparently a door stop at times.. But when it comes to this little girl I would move hell and high water to protect her from ever feeling unwanted. Because yes she may have been a surprise but after I lost the two babies in 2004 I had given up and there were nights I cried myself to sleep because all I ever wanted to do was to be a mommy.. and now it's almost here :) and i love this little girl more then I even understand yet.. her daddy and i want her so much.. to bad the bitch doesn't

JULES! You're going to make me cry :( That is so sad.

I agree with you, your baby should NEVER feel unwanted, even if she was a surprise. My gma on my dad's side was similar to this with my mom, she actually called CPS and said my mom beats me. She never mentioned my little brother even existed, and this was during a divorce between my mom and dad, she did it so my dad would have full custody, even though my dad and mom were being civil and I got to choose my own custody agreement at the age of six after court decided I was mature enough at the time to make a reasonable decision for myself and my brother.. She put me through HELL when she did that, they came to my school and stripped me down and asked where every single bruise came from. I was six.. and not the most graceful of little girls...


I would not have blamed my mom in the least if she were to have told me I was never to see my gma again after that, but she did not, she gave me the OPTION, I told her I had no interest for a while. 

That gma is gone now (has been for about a year) but I can only imagine how she made my mother feel during the time she was married to my dad (they never got along).. She never mentioned my little brother because he biologically wasn't my dads... but my dads name is on his birth certificate and my father raised him.


I sure hope she never puts your daughter through ANY of that or anything else to make her feel like she was an accident or a regret.. That's just awful to think about :(

And you're going to be such an awesome mom!! I'm excited for you to finally get to do it.. I havent been through any of the stuff you have and I can't imagine being quite as strong as you are after!


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> and I just found out tonight she HATES sour cream.. Maybe I should make enchilada's his week too.. She also hates tacos lol and chinese food.. Stir fry sounds tasty lol

How can you hate sour cream?? OMG LOADED BAKED POTATO! NOW!


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> and I just found out tonight she HATES sour cream.. Maybe I should make enchilada's his week too.. She also hates tacos lol and chinese food.. Stir fry sounds tasty lol
> 
> How can you hate sour cream?? OMG LOADED BAKED POTATO! NOW!Click to expand...

Taco supremes and loaded baked potatoes! Ohhhh yeeah! 
Lol, hubbs doesn't like sour cream or bacon, how's that for a weirdo! Lol


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> omg we can totally hire bear hitmen lol He can eat one and maul the other lol We'll let him decide which.. wait does it have to be a boy bear because I'm sure an angry momma bear would be worse lol
> 
> I sure hope she does or I am going to make life very uncomfortable for her lol I have been refraining from acting out because I love my man and I respect him and that it is his mother. But she pushes too much harder and I will make sure she never sees her grand daughter again and even if it means living locally here I will ban her from coming over period. I am a very patient woman.. and apparently a door stop at times.. But when it comes to this little girl I would move hell and high water to protect her from ever feeling unwanted. Because yes she may have been a surprise but after I lost the two babies in 2004 I had given up and there were nights I cried myself to sleep because all I ever wanted to do was to be a mommy.. and now it's almost here :) and i love this little girl more then I even understand yet.. her daddy and i want her so much.. to bad the bitch doesn't
> 
> JULES! You're going to make me cry :( That is so sad.
> 
> I agree with you, your baby should NEVER feel unwanted, even if she was a surprise. My gma on my dad's side was similar to this with my mom, she actually called CPS and said my mom beats me. She never mentioned my little brother even existed, and this was during a divorce between my mom and dad, she did it so my dad would have full custody, even though my dad and mom were being civil and I got to choose my own custody agreement at the age of six after court decided I was mature enough at the time to make a reasonable decision for myself and my brother.. She put me through HELL when she did that, they came to my school and stripped me down and asked where every single bruise came from. I was six.. and not the most graceful of little girls...
> 
> 
> I would not have blamed my mom in the least if she were to have told me I was never to see my gma again after that, but she did not, she gave me the OPTION, I told her I had no interest for a while.
> 
> That gma is gone now (has been for about a year) but I can only imagine how she made my mother feel during the time she was married to my dad (they never got along).. She never mentioned my little brother because he biologically wasn't my dads... but my dads name is on his birth certificate and my father raised him.
> 
> 
> I sure hope she never puts your daughter through ANY of that or anything else to make her feel like she was an accident or a regret.. That's just awful to think about :(
> 
> And you're going to be such an awesome mom!! I'm excited for you to finally get to do it.. I havent been through any of the stuff you have and I can't imagine being quite as strong as you are after!Click to expand...

Holy crap what a terrible thing to go through :cry: It truly amazes me that there are people in this world who just don't have the compassionate side. I love all things small.. kittens, puppies, babies doughnuts
I can't imagine how they must feel on the inside on any given day because it takes a lot of energy for me to be negative. Don't get my wrong I am human and get grumpy but to actually be callous and cold hearted takes effort. Oh's mother is 67 now and generally in good health but there will come a time in the next 10-15 years where she may not be.. and if she doesn't change her bitter ways she is going to find herself very alone. I know my man would never ever abandon her but he is hurt that she never pays attention to his younger son and now acts this way to his little girl.. and there will come a time when he has had enough. I just hope for her sake she figures it out before then.

In the mean time however I can torture her by cooking foods she hates.. she then just eats salami sandwiches lol


----------



## ashiozz

mmmm.. salami... yes cook foods she hates, Youre making me want a damn potato LOADED with sour cream :(

meh my gma died of lung cancer (she was a smoker) and she was only in her 70s, My husbands mother is 64 and his grandmother is 84 and still alive.. Thankfully I like them both :) They don't treat Tyler like he's the plague though :( It does take energy to be negative..

..I've totally infected the entire world on my pandemic game FINALLY.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> ..I've totally infected the entire world on my pandemic game FINALLY.

ohhh yeah! Now go infect wrench face and your mission will be complete:haha:


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> menelly do you have any tattoos? 'cause a pi symbol would be perfect!

I do not. I'm terrified of needles. Which made 9 months of blood thinner shots really suck! LOL


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> katie--sounds like a soliciter. i LOVE when soliciters call. they are fun to mess with. people used to call my parents and ask for mr. or mrs. "arsen" (which my maiden name kinda sounds like). I would say, "they're out burning houses, can i take a message?"
> 
> Is it really bad that when telemarketers call, I respond in German until they hang up on me in frustration?Click to expand...
> 
> OOH ich spreche deutsch :)Click to expand...

Wirklich? Warum haben Sie es gelernt?


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Wrenchface update for the day.. and she's only been home for 2 hours and out of that she napped for 1 hour ( best hour of silence) she argued with me about tax laws.. helllloo I am studying to be an accountant lol low and behold I was right and she was wrong.. bitch lol then she informs me she will be claiming my lo on her taxes this year. Perhaps if she asked me instead of informing me she wouldn't have gotten the knee jerk reaction she did. The one where where I spat out " don't you think as her mother you should ask me first" do which she retorted " well she is going to be my blood relative" I wanted to punch her .. hard.. this is the same woman that offered to pay to abort this child.. who when this child is mentioned would rather talk about the dog.. and now she wants to claim her on her taxes because she is a blood relative? HA cold day in hell bitch :blush:
> 
> hmm that is a good question about the hermaphrodite.. If you mate with yourself aren't you technically an amoeba? lol
> 
> oh and Menelly she's so cute! sigh can you shake me and make mine come out now? the toe curling dtd did nothing lol except for leave him wanting more and me feeling like my innards just got beaten by a baseball bat

Wow, she really thinks she gets to claim your daughter? And you didn't tell her to go fuck herself HOW?


jules7521 said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Did you know sperm whale's penis is called a dork?
> 
> Oh the new mental images I will now have upon calling DD or DH a dork!! LOL
> 
> I spent 6 years in Germany and I can't hardly speak any... I am so ashamed!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Vaurissa -
> 
> Don't feel bad. I took 11 yrs of Japanese and can speak none, read some...isn't that awful?
> 
> And I noticed that after having my DS8 my shoe size went up about 1/2 a size. And now my shoes currently aren't fitting. I sure hope that doesn't mean my feet are expanding yet again.
> 
> Oh and on Friday I have a job interview. Yes, I know messed up. I really want a job that I'm not on the phones anymore. And I'm so up in the air of if I actually want this job if I have it offered to me.
> 
> Could I be anymore indecisive?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooh I wish I could get a job offer! They see a giant belly and cringe because they know maternity leave kicks in and then they just tell me i'm over qualified:wacko:
> 
> I've been in the US since I was 12 but english is technically my 2nd language.. though alas I am getting rustyClick to expand...

What's your first language, if you don't mind my asking?



Vaurissa said:


> Speaking of game addictions and things, I am currently addicted to the app 'Draw Something' for iGadgets (ie iPad, iPod, iPhone....)

I'm still painfully addicted to World of Warcraft, although the addiction is nowhere near as bad as it was a few years ago.


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> I also want a job that I can work from home. Cause paying for parking and commuting sucks.
> 
> They do that in Seattle too!! My step-mom works down town and has to pay to park.... ANNOYING!Click to expand...
> 
> I miss Washington:wacko: My daughter lives in Anacortes with her adoptive family and I spent 5 years in Friday Harbor and 2 in Bremerton :) Last time I was in labor was at Tacoma General lolClick to expand...

Bremerton? Navy too?


----------



## ashiozz

My dad used to be addicted to warcraft, it drove me nuts, now I won't let DH play that game =/ 


though he is an MMO whore and goes back and forth between a million other games..


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> and I just found out tonight she HATES sour cream.. Maybe I should make enchilada's his week too.. She also hates tacos lol and chinese food.. Stir fry sounds tasty lol
> 
> How can you hate sour cream?? OMG LOADED BAKED POTATO! NOW!Click to expand...

Because sour cream is disgusting, and was clearly "discovered" by a man. 

Only a man would look in a refrigerator, see cream that's been sitting in there a month or two too long, and go "hmm... I bet I can make something edible out of this!"

Yuck. (Do we have a barf emoticon too?)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> and I just found out tonight she HATES sour cream.. Maybe I should make enchilada's his week too.. She also hates tacos lol and chinese food.. Stir fry sounds tasty lol
> 
> How can you hate sour cream?? OMG LOADED BAKED POTATO! NOW!Click to expand...
> 
> Because sour cream is disgusting, and was clearly "discovered" by a man.
> 
> Only a man would look in a refrigerator, see cream that's been sitting in there a month or two too long, and go "hmm... I bet I can make something edible out of this!"
> 
> Yuck. (Do we have a barf emoticon too?)Click to expand...

:sick: Just that one I think?


And I could definitely see a man doing that, It's funny enough watching Mitch go through our fridge sniffing things 0.o


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> My dad used to be addicted to warcraft, it drove me nuts, now I won't let DH play that game =/
> 
> 
> though he is an MMO whore and goes back and forth between a million other games..

I keep trying to get my hubby into WoW. He'll play with me to humor me but he prefers Ultima Online.

Kesslie's got the hiccups again. I laugh every time... she SQUEAKS her hiccups! She sounds like a little mouse when she has them.


----------



## ashiozz

Aww Shes so cute..

I want mine damnit..

Surprisingly I let DH on Star wars galaxies ;)

My dad made me play with him and my brother..


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> vent away jules :hugs:
> 
> I just feel bad.. we all have our little issues.. I just really want to drown this woman lol I am not used to being hated by someone for no reason. I've never had a mom not like me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Dude, don't worry about the venting. All I talk about his how much I wish FOB would drop off the planet or get eaten by a bear or something, so it's good. I dont even have any funny stories to tell to accompany my bitching, so you're doing good lol =)Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm eaten by a bear you say? That sounds like an Awesome way to die!!
> 
> 
> Can you hire a bear as a hitman? How would you pay him...?Click to expand...

My friend and I actually have a plan to abduct a trained dancing bear and teach him/her how to open viles and use syringes. We're going to have the bear inject FOB with a whole slew of curable VDs, then when he thinks he's in the clear, we're going to release badgers in his workplace.

*enter blue october* i wanna cover you in ants, bees, and honey...


----------



## ..katie..

vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> and i just found out tonight she hates sour cream.. Maybe i should make enchilada's his week too.. She also hates tacos lol and chinese food.. Stir fry sounds tasty lol
> 
> how can you hate sour cream?? Omg loaded baked potato! Now!Click to expand...
> 
> taco supremes and loaded baked potatoes! Ohhhh yeeah!
> Lol, hubbs doesn't like sour cream or bacon, how's that for a weirdo! LolClick to expand...

how can you not like bacon???????????


----------



## ashiozz

I liiike that idea.. but it's missing pigfarms..


----------



## ..katie..

As far as games go, I really only have a Fable problem. And its on a console, its not an MMO. or an RPG. So def not an MMORPG. Sigh.

Although, during the "divorce" I ended up with all sorts of xbox and computer games, and no xbox. Which is okay with me. I also have four TVs in my room...none of which are plugged in. theyre just acting as shelves.


So, boob update. They now squirt. Squirt! What the hell. I assumed i'd just be like a faucet for the rest of my pregnancy, since it's been like that. I didn't realize I was going to have full freaking letdown and SQUIRT!!! Gah its so...ironic, almost...that I am so iffy and uncertain about breastfeeding and it seems that I'm just made to be a milk machine.
I had to yell at a woman today about my decisions, as she thought having a pump made me a bad parent...I called her a self righteous bitch after explaining my position, and left.

I'm really just a negative nancy these days.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I liiike that idea.. but it's missing pigfarms..

We could go in and clean after the badgers left (idk how they'll leave...that needs to be worked out. I have only had one experience with a badger, and that was more than enough for me. attacked my fucking car. just because it was there and existing, I think.) and get the remains and mix them in with pig slop. And then sift through pig poo.


----------



## ashiozz

I don't care how you feed your baby, so long as she is fed :)

..lmao... I am not squirting and RARELY Do I leak, not very much... and I WANT to breast feed, we should trade. My boobs probably won't work. :(

I have an Xbox but its collecting dust, we see it as a rip off because the PS3 doesnt charge for the internets and has better graphics, and we have both.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I liiike that idea.. but it's missing pigfarms..
> 
> We could go in and clean after the badgers left (idk how they'll leave...that needs to be worked out. I have only had one experience with a badger, and that was more than enough for me. attacked my fucking car. just because it was there and existing, I think.) and get the remains and mix them in with pig slop. And then sift through pig poo.Click to expand...


hmmm.. Attacked your car? Maybe it thought it was a bear? Maybe it was trying to mate ;) lmao.. that's awful, I've never met a badger =(

Id rather hire someone else to sift through the feces :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I don't care how you feed your baby, so long as she is fed :)
> 
> ..lmao... I am not squirting and RARELY Do I leak, not very much... and I WANT to breast feed, we should trade. My boobs probably won't work. :(
> 
> I have an Xbox but its collecting dust, we see it as a rip off because the PS3 doesnt charge for the internets and has better graphics, and we have both.

My boobs barely leaked at all, and I make plenty of milk. I don't even really leak with letdown now. You'll be fine!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I don't care how you feed your baby, so long as she is fed :)
> 
> ..lmao... I am not squirting and RARELY Do I leak, not very much... and I WANT to breast feed, we should trade. My boobs probably won't work. :(
> 
> I have an Xbox but its collecting dust, we see it as a rip off because the PS3 doesnt charge for the internets and has better graphics, and we have both.
> 
> My boobs barely leaked at all, and I make plenty of milk. I don't even really leak with letdown now. You'll be fine!Click to expand...

 I sure hope! mom said she tried and it just didn't work for her, she was pretty dry :( so I hope you're right!


----------



## ashiozz

We're on page 69 ;) just sayin'


----------



## Menelly

Ooh, let's all get naked and drunk (oh, wait...) and have an orgy! (Watch, I'll be the first post on 70 and this will make no sense at all.)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I don't care how you feed your baby, so long as she is fed :)
> 
> ..lmao... I am not squirting and RARELY Do I leak, not very much... and I WANT to breast feed, we should trade. My boobs probably won't work. :(
> 
> I have an Xbox but its collecting dust, we see it as a rip off because the PS3 doesnt charge for the internets and has better graphics, and we have both.


I want to try breastfeeding. If it freaks me out too much, i'm not going to stress it and will express until I can express no longer. And even if I boob-to-mouth, I would like to go into public, and I have very adamant views on that.
But yes, take my squirting boobs! I was in the shower, and moved the loofa (is that how its spelled??) down my side, bumped the side of my boob, and my shower door got coated. and they were throbbing anyway, so I had to sit there and squeeze and gah. sorry about the visual. I dont enjoy producing things that aren't being used.

I much prefer playstation over all other consols. Xbox 360s are all pretty and shit, but they just error for no apparent reason. and ps3s dont overheat very badly, can take more abuse than an xbox (except for old school ones lol), etc.
Plus, the paddle feels better in my hands =)


----------



## ..katie..

Gigady


----------



## ..katie..

oh fml. 70 is the new 69. Idk how it would work, but it is.


----------



## Menelly

Now, my ex husband always insisted it should be 68, no 69. He said 69 was two gay men (two holes, two sticks.) 68 had one side with a hole and a stick and the other side with two holes.

Unfortunately, his crusade to change the world's mind and make it 68 has not come to fruition, but if it makes you feel any better, we all missed the 68 train. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Now, my ex husband always insisted it should be 68, no 69. He said 69 was two gay men (two holes, two sticks.) 68 had one side with a hole and a stick and the other side with two holes.
> 
> Unfortunately, his crusade to change the world's mind and make it 68 has not come to fruition, but if it makes you feel any better, we all missed the 68 train. ;)

but it's mouth to thang, isnt it? Tittery Whoppit, if you will =) (on that note, my hoohoo does not titter. ever. even when it gets whopped.)
Wouldn't 10 be better then? And technically, one should have two holes and one should have three.
Oh no. now i'm going to obsess.


----------



## Ems77

Hubs bought a lottery ticket today, now he's over on the computer being all conspiracy theorist and looking at bunkers, lmao! He is rolling on the floor from one site that is advertising, 'Get it now, before December 21, 2012!!!' Says it even has a countdown. He thinks it would be hilarious to build one.


----------



## ..katie..

I'm all for an apocolypse. Of the zombie variety, of course. but i dont think its going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> I'm all for an apocolypse. Of the zombie variety, of course. but i dont think its going to happen any time soon.

Just remember the treadmills lol!


----------



## ..katie..

question from another thread had me wondering...

Are belly wraps a good idea? I really would like to get one, I think, but i know corsets worn long-term are really terrible for you, and I would think a wrap would do the same thing...??
And if they're not bad for you, would a high set of spanx work the same way?


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> question from another thread had me wondering...
> 
> Are belly wraps a good idea? I really would like to get one, I think, but i know corsets worn long-term are really terrible for you, and I would think a wrap would do the same thing...??
> And if they're not bad for you, would a high set of spanx work the same way?

I was wondering that myself, I was thinking about getting one too.


----------



## ashiozz

I heard spanx work the same, I got a band just to try it, but Its too big, It fits me pregnant, so I know not pregnant It will be too big.. need a smaller size.. Im game to try it, but my hospital told me that your body does what its supposed to on its own ...


----------



## ..katie..

Has anyone else noticed themselves getting a little shy at other threads? I mean, I lurk just as much, but I basically only post on this one...

i'm drinking peach fresca. my life is good.

I'm going to start playing with my pump tomorrow.


----------



## ashiozz

I do this too. I get bored in other threads now.. No offense but it's all the same damn thing over and over? Maybe I am ADD?


----------



## ..katie..

Well, yeah, kind of. Not ADD, but the same thing.

I guess we all asked the same questions coming in, too. I mean, fuck, I asked about bellybuttons.

But yeah. It's all "what do BHs feel like" and "what do hiccups feel like" and "stretchmarks!" and "should I get an epidural" and "leaking boobs?!?!" etc. I guess since we've already had all those panics, they bore us?
Maybe there should be an "1st half 3rd tri" and a "2nd half 3rd tri"...the first could be all these anxious, excited questions, and the second could be all these tired, swollen, grouchy ladies, followed by "THIS IS IT!"s lol


----------



## ashiozz

While we're on this whats normal.. is it normal to be more swollen on one side than the other? My foot and ankle on my left look really huge.. My BP is 130/70 which is high for me but it's not necessarily dangerous high, and Idon't want to wake up my doctor if its just me being paranoid. I hate that this is my first time doing this..


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> While we're on this whats normal.. is it normal to be more swollen on one side than the other? My foot and ankle on my left look really huge.. My BP is 130/70 which is high for me but it's not necessarily dangerous high, and Idon't want to wake up my doctor if its just me being paranoid. I hate that this is my first time doing this..




> Also call your caregiver if you notice that one leg is significantly more swollen than the other, especially if you have any pain or tenderness in your calf or thigh.

https://www.babycenter.com/0_swollen-extremities-edema-during-pregnancy_230.bc

You've been kind of nervous about your bp and swelling for a while now...I would go ahead and wake them up.


----------



## ashiozz

I think ill call tomorrow after work, since I only go in until 11:30 and my doctor should be there.. :( I can't tolerate the swelling anymore, my fear though is them cutting him out ><


----------



## ashiozz

Third trimester part 2.. wonderful Idea.. they all need a part 2.. I feel like I felt when I didnt quite fit into 2nd tri and not here yet either =/


----------



## ..katie..

they just generally induce with hypertension, don't they?


----------



## ashiozz

WOAH you changed your picture..lmao.. Yeah they do I think but I think they wait til 39 weeks to induce here normally >< It also depends on how your cervix is, mines being checked tuesday *fingers crossed hoping for progress, but doubting any, still no sign of my plug ><*


----------



## ..katie..

lol, yup I did. i'm not a stranger lol.

Are you having any facial swelling? and how high does the swelling go up on the more-swollen leg?

Mines on monday. Its so weird that now I look forward to dr appts.
Maybe she'll get all up in there and accidently break my water. hmm.


----------



## Ems77

Yeah, kind of a been there done that thing. I'm on my third, so I have experienced some of it and the rest, I'm not concerned about. Have I packed my hospital bag? No. And I'm not worried about it either. I didn't until my water broke with the first two and check it out, I survived. Lol 
That sort of thing... Yawn. It's much more fun and funnier here :-D


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> question from another thread had me wondering...
> 
> Are belly wraps a good idea? I really would like to get one, I think, but i know corsets worn long-term are really terrible for you, and I would think a wrap would do the same thing...??
> And if they're not bad for you, would a high set of spanx work the same way?

I have one, I never ever put it on. It didn't seem to help me much at all, and it itches.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> While we're on this whats normal.. is it normal to be more swollen on one side than the other? My foot and ankle on my left look really huge.. My BP is 130/70 which is high for me but it's not necessarily dangerous high, and Idon't want to wake up my doctor if its just me being paranoid. I hate that this is my first time doing this..

One leg swollen and not the other (or not as bad) CAN be a sign of a blood clot in that leg. I'd call to be safe.


----------



## ..katie..

do you have a nursing hotline? or could you call your hospital and ask for an l&d nurse just for reassurance? theyre awake anyway, may as well, right?


----------



## gigglebox

F, i have about 13 pages to catch up on...ok...systematically reading and responding...

i spent a half hour in the kitchen making dinner yesterday, hence the swelling of the feet. they swelled to the point were i felt like if i walked around my feet were going to split open.

hubs loves his mom's cooking, but he also enjoys mine. his mom has some recipes on me though, the ones he grew up with. like biscuits and some special gravy sauce she makes...i don't know.

V--you have so many dinner options! i fully support passive aggressively pissing her off via dinner selections :thumbup:

K--i LOVE your new avatar picture! the first time i saw it, I was all, a new thread stalker! but alas, it is YOU! you gorgeous thing you!

J--i love that you are getting the child you've always wanted, it pulls on my heart strings!

A--with so much disdain for your g-ma, were you upset when she passed?

M--did you have a desire to be tattooed, despite your needle fear? I don't blame you though...I do love tattoos but there is also something uniquely beautiful about the unmodified human body too :)

V--doesn't like bacon?! with the exception of vegetarians, who doesn't like bacon?! that would be a red flag for me :haha:

I was an accident, but my parents never made me feel that way. Actually it wasn't until I was about 19 that my dad told me i was a "happy mistake" lol; Mom told me about a year ago that I was actually a pill baby! whoops!

have any of you played Trials? it's just a motorcross arcade game on xbox...but it's the most addictive game ever. it's the only game that has frustrated me to the point of punching a wall. so you know it's good.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, btw way ladies, though i just got a little weird back twinge of pain in combination with a braxton hick contraction, i don't think anything's going to happen before my appointment today (4:30).

just wanted to say, if that appointment proves that i've made no progress, i am going to come on this thread and be a mess. just a warning. i am going to need some serious TLC and virtual ice cream. because shit is really sucking. last night was terrible, every time i move it feels like my hip is broke on the right side. plus, you know those terrible cramps we all have the joy of feeling in our calves? i get them all through the night in my round liagments by my pelvis now. IT'S SO COOL.

taking a half day at work today. almost took off completely...i can't take much more of this. please send me your soft cervix vibes ladies :)

edit: forgot to mention that I do spend about 90% of my time on this thread only. if you look back at my history it's all "Katie?????????????????????????????????????????" down the whole list lol; and yesterday i looked at every single thread on the front page and had zero interest in reading any of them. except the thing about how to dress your baby. because i am still confused after that thread...i think it's the UK/US language barrier :haha: VEST? WHAT?


----------



## ashiozz

Hmm.., Im calling doc today I went to bed hoping itd get better last night, I dont think its a clot because my fingers are swollen too and my face is a little but its hard to tell because my cheeks are already chubby... So I am going to call today after I leave work, but Im still swollen and I just woke up.. I have a sit down job too so it isn't like Im on my feet a lot. will let you all know whats going on and if I am going to live! I didnt want to call L&D last night cuz theyd make me go in and i figure Im probably paranoid but I could wait it out til today.. However my doctor doesn't work fridays so I must call today.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> M--did you have a desire to be tattooed, despite your needle fear? I don't blame you though...I do love tattoos but there is also something uniquely beautiful about the unmodified human body too :)

Not really. I can't think of anything I want on my body permanently. 

Sending you soft dialated cervix vibes AND virtual ice cream. Desmond, it is time to VACATE!!

PS: Oh, and a vest is a onesie. for the record, Kesslie is in a sleepsuit 95% of the time. If its cold, she wears a fuzzy one. If warmer, a cotton thin one. Layers in the house are annoying for diaper changes.


----------



## gigglebox

Ash that doesn't sound good :( i hope you get an answer from the doctor. Are you sure you should wait until after work? Keep us posted...

(side selfish note though...i swear if they bring you in and induce you for pre-e i'm going to be a little jealous lol)


----------



## Menelly

BTW: Going to :happydance: for a second here. FINALLY getting Kesslie to let us put her down to sleep. She was insisting on sleeping on us, even at night, which is painful as hell for the back after a while. ;) She's finally willing to lay down! OK, so its in my bed, and she's taking up freaking half of it... but at least I'm not carrying her!


----------



## gigglebox

awwwwwwwwww how exciting! progress! Maybe she'll be sleeping full nights soon ;) ok, wishful thinking...but yay!

menelly i forgot, do you have any animals? if so, how did introducing them to baby go?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ...i think it's the UK/US language barrier :haha: VEST? WHAT?

I thought they really meant like a vest. I have tons of newborn baby cardigans.. (yes, thats right. i'm making my little person into an old person. On that same idealine, I also threw away every diaper cover that was given to me that said "juicy" (gag) or "cutie" or anything across the butt. because my infant will NOT be a hussy.)

Also, thank you! its nice to have a belly picture that looks preggo and not fat finally lol.



I have to work tonight from 2-11 =( I'm going to miss if you have a breakdown or if you have a baby =( =( =(
I WANNA GIVE YOU TLC OR AWESOME LABOR DUST DAMNIT.
Good luck at your appointment...I hope your cervix is all soft and squishy and open and stuff.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Hmm.., Im calling doc today I went to bed hoping itd get better last night, I dont think its a clot because my fingers are swollen too and my face is a little but its hard to tell because my cheeks are already chubby... So I am going to call today after I leave work, but Im still swollen and I just woke up.. I have a sit down job too so it isn't like Im on my feet a lot. will let you all know whats going on and if I am going to live! I didnt want to call L&D last night cuz theyd make me go in and i figure Im probably paranoid but I could wait it out til today.. However my doctor doesn't work fridays so I must call today.

Good luck! Let us know your living status!


BTW, when I die, it's actually in my will that someone change my social networking status to "is dead" (it was originally facebook, then I decided that I would keep kicking longer than FB. so whatever new craze is next I guess. or maybe even the one after, depending on my longevity)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> M--did you have a desire to be tattooed, despite your needle fear? I don't blame you though...I do love tattoos but there is also something uniquely beautiful about the unmodified human body too :)
> 
> Not really. I can't think of anything I want on my body permanently.
> 
> Sending you soft dialated cervix vibes AND virtual ice cream. Desmond, it is time to VACATE!!
> 
> PS: Oh, and a vest is a onesie. for the record, Kesslie is in a sleepsuit 95% of the time. If its cold, she wears a fuzzy one. If warmer, a cotton thin one. Layers in the house are annoying for diaper changes.Click to expand...


Ooooh, now I feel dumb about my vest idea. hmm.

My mother looked at me looking at the clothes the other day, and shook her head and snorted. I asked what, and she said "You think you're going to dress this baby up in all these cute little newborn clothes." and I said "well, yeah, I have them. what else is she going to wear?".....she grabbed a pile of long onesies, a pile of short onesies, and a few pairs of pjs, handed them to me, and said "this. this is all. she may wear one or two outfits when you guys go out, but thats it."

Freaking wisdom ruins my life. lol


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> BTW: Going to :happydance: for a second here. FINALLY getting Kesslie to let us put her down to sleep. She was insisting on sleeping on us, even at night, which is painful as hell for the back after a while. ;) She's finally willing to lay down! OK, so its in my bed, and she's taking up freaking half of it... but at least I'm not carrying her!

First off, YAY!!!

Second off, I am TOTALLY NOT comparing your baby with my dogs in any way shape or form, other than they are all living creatures that sleep. Anyway, isn't it amazing how something so small can take up so much room?? When borris was a puppy, I lived on a twin bed, and frequently got shoved up against the wall because he and his 6 pound self took up the whole freaking bed. Then, when i moved in with FOB, we had a king. Together, we didn't take up that much room on it at all. No reason to have more than a full, really. But borris and mish decided they needed to sleep with us, and it was a hassel. every night. GAH.

Thirdly, has she developed attitude? I dont know how babies really work, but when do they start showing personality? I would say in the womb but idk if i'm personifying my bump to cope better? (i also am not saying my baby isnt a person. AAAAH im having a politically correct breakdown here.)


----------



## ..katie..

OH, on the tattoo note. I have two and would love to get more. but I fully and completely agree with there's something amazingly beautiful about the unmodified body. Scars, freckles, color differences all being the natural tattoos of the past? I love it.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> awwwwwwwwww how exciting! progress! Maybe she'll be sleeping full nights soon ;) ok, wishful thinking...but yay!
> 
> menelly i forgot, do you have any animals? if so, how did introducing them to baby go?

No we don't have any pets. Our landlord is a douche and says no. I actually have a letter from my psych saying I need an emotional support animal but he wanted an $800 deposit. It's illegal to demand that, but we didn't want to fight it. So I had to rehome my cute little toy poodle. :(

Fortunately, I found a family with a little autistic boy who's special interest was poodles, and who dreamed of being able to show them, so he was thrilled to get an AKC registered pup he could play with. But I do miss my puppy.

She has been letting us sleep 5-6 hours at least once a day. :happydance:

I'm evil, but I think its my meds making her a sleepy super chill baby. Good thing I have her peds permission!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> M--did you have a desire to be tattooed, despite your needle fear? I don't blame you though...I do love tattoos but there is also something uniquely beautiful about the unmodified human body too :)
> 
> Not really. I can't think of anything I want on my body permanently.
> 
> Sending you soft dialated cervix vibes AND virtual ice cream. Desmond, it is time to VACATE!!
> 
> PS: Oh, and a vest is a onesie. for the record, Kesslie is in a sleepsuit 95% of the time. If its cold, she wears a fuzzy one. If warmer, a cotton thin one. Layers in the house are annoying for diaper changes.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh, now I feel dumb about my vest idea. hmm.
> 
> My mother looked at me looking at the clothes the other day, and shook her head and snorted. I asked what, and she said "You think you're going to dress this baby up in all these cute little newborn clothes." and I said "well, yeah, I have them. what else is she going to wear?".....she grabbed a pile of long onesies, a pile of short onesies, and a few pairs of pjs, handed them to me, and said "this. this is all. she may wear one or two outfits when you guys go out, but thats it."
> 
> Freaking wisdom ruins my life. lolClick to expand...

That is so so true. I haven't even put the cute stuff on to leave the house. It's too annoying with 10 diaper changes a day.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: Going to :happydance: for a second here. FINALLY getting Kesslie to let us put her down to sleep. She was insisting on sleeping on us, even at night, which is painful as hell for the back after a while. ;) She's finally willing to lay down! OK, so its in my bed, and she's taking up freaking half of it... but at least I'm not carrying her!
> 
> First off, YAY!!!
> 
> Second off, I am TOTALLY NOT comparing your baby with my dogs in any way shape or form, other than they are all living creatures that sleep. Anyway, isn't it amazing how something so small can take up so much room?? When borris was a puppy, I lived on a twin bed, and frequently got shoved up against the wall because he and his 6 pound self took up the whole freaking bed. Then, when i moved in with FOB, we had a king. Together, we didn't take up that much room on it at all. No reason to have more than a full, really. But borris and mish decided they needed to sleep with us, and it was a hassel. every night. GAH.
> 
> Thirdly, has she developed attitude? I dont know how babies really work, but when do they start showing personality? I would say in the womb but idk if i'm personifying my bump to cope better? (i also am not saying my baby isnt a person. AAAAH im having a politically correct breakdown here.)Click to expand...

LOL don't worry about being PC. To be fair, since she doesn't move (much) she doesn't really take much space. It's mostly that hubby is scared to roll over and squish her, so he's hanging onto the side of the bed with his fingernails. ;)

She definitely has personality. She gives me the "everloving FUCK? look several times a day. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

i, too, thought a vest was just a vest. and all these little UK babies were running around (er, being carried around?) in well dressed vests.

ok, here's one--what IS the point of those diaper cover things? I feel like they'd just get in the way...? it's like wearing two pairs of underwear, and I don't get it. I got one pair at my work baby shower; he saids "heavy load" on the ass, and it has a picture of a dump truck loading dirt. it came with a matching "vest" and pants. i'm not sure how i feel about it...at first i thought, ha ha, poop reference. and then i thought, wait, maybe they're calling him large? because he's going to be large. and now he's going to have a complex because he's being called a heavy load, too.

no no, i'm not reading too much into this at all.

we have a king bed. hubby takes up about 2/5 of the bed, dogs take up another 2.5/5 of the bed...and i'm shoved in this tiny section to the side because, naturally, the dogs like to sleep up against me and shove me over. they leave hubs alone, so he's free to sprawl across the rest of the bed. yes, i could put them in their cage, but then i feel really weird and uncomfortable, like something's missing and i sleep even worse than i do when they're there. so, in conclusion, i must always own at least one dog who enjoys sleeping on the bed. the end.


----------



## gigglebox

i have a confession to make. and it's really awful and rude but oh well. 

there is a woman in my office who has been trying for quite a long time to get pregnant. she is kind of awkward but very nice, though a little weird...she used to talk to me a lot and tell me how her fertility treatments were going and would rub my belly for baby dust or whatever. Last I heard she was on a list to get doner eggs from someone else as i guess they figured her eggs are bad.

well, since i've gotten rediculously large, and since no one wants to talk to me about anything except being pregnant, this woman avoids me at all times. if i go in the lunch room to get water, she leaves. she doesn't make eye contact with me anymore. she doesn't say "hi" to me anymore when she comes in the office (i am at the front desk with work wife).

so here's the confession: though i feel very badly for her situation, i am also insulted by her attitude. I mean, i understand it, but now when i hear her in the kitchen/lunch room or in the hallway, I want to get up from my desk and just walk where she is to make her uncomfortable. i know it's bitchy and passive agressive. maybe even uncalled for and rude...but isn't ignoring me like i'm doing something wrong also rude?

p.s. I have fully transformed into a massive bitch over the past couple weeks due to the discomfort and such. i don't think this desire was there last week...


----------



## Sachiko78

I've decided that I should never sleep. Cause then I won't have to read 10 pages to catch up!!


----------



## gigglebox

is everyone OK? i'm getting worried. it's been over an hour since anyone has posted lol


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i have a confession to make. and it's really awful and rude but oh well.
> 
> there is a woman in my office who has been trying for quite a long time to get pregnant. she is kind of awkward but very nice, though a little weird...she used to talk to me a lot and tell me how her fertility treatments were going and would rub my belly for baby dust or whatever. Last I heard she was on a list to get doner eggs from someone else as i guess they figured her eggs are bad.
> 
> well, since i've gotten rediculously large, and since no one wants to talk to me about anything except being pregnant, this woman avoids me at all times. if i go in the lunch room to get water, she leaves. she doesn't make eye contact with me anymore. she doesn't say "hi" to me anymore when she comes in the office (i am at the front desk with work wife).
> 
> so here's the confession: though i feel very badly for her situation, i am also insulted by her attitude. I mean, i understand it, but now when i hear her in the kitchen/lunch room or in the hallway, I want to get up from my desk and just walk where she is to make her uncomfortable. i know it's bitchy and passive agressive. maybe even uncalled for and rude...but isn't ignoring me like i'm doing something wrong also rude?
> 
> p.s. I have fully transformed into a massive bitch over the past couple weeks due to the discomfort and such. i don't think this desire was there last week...


That doesnt make you a terrible person at all. I can totally get her side of things, and I can totally get your side of things.
My best friend since high school had a baby March 5th, 2011. He was 28 weeks gestation, and doing really really well. Then he got NEC and died April 2nd, 2011. She avoided me for the begining of my pregnancy, and when she did talk to me, she was so rude and so negative and it caused a lot of tension. I didn't say anything, but I wanted to tell her to fuck off. She's gotten a lot better, but my next appt is April 2nd, and from that point on, they wont stop labor if labor occurs. And I told her, without even thinking aobut the date. And she got snarky and i almost told her to fuck off.

I dont know. I want to make all her heartbreak go away, but I also want her to not be so freaking negative all the time, because its not doing anything for her, or anyone around her. But I wont say anything because I have never experienced that and I have absolutely no right to say anything. It's just weird that I am hesistant to talk to the person i've been closest with for over a decade.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> is everyone OK? i'm getting worried. it's been over an hour since anyone has posted lol

We all went into labor without you...


No, lol, I am fine, myself. I just went and had a fight with a lady about a breast pump. Again. And now i'm home waiting on a phone call from my mother (my father had another surgury today-Menelly, they're in your town again!-and i'm nervous. per usual.)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i, too, thought a vest was just a vest. and all these little UK babies were running around (er, being carried around?) in well dressed vests.
> 
> ok, here's one--what IS the point of those diaper cover things? I feel like they'd just get in the way...? it's like wearing two pairs of underwear, and I don't get it. I got one pair at my work baby shower; he saids "heavy load" on the ass, and it has a picture of a dump truck loading dirt. it came with a matching "vest" and pants. i'm not sure how i feel about it...at first i thought, ha ha, poop reference. and then i thought, wait, maybe they're calling him large? because he's going to be large. and now he's going to have a complex because he's being called a heavy load, too.
> 
> no no, i'm not reading too much into this at all.

Well I assumed they were, too. I mean, I imagine UK to be England soley (im such an ignorant american, man.) so I assumed there were all these babies in plaid and paisley vests saying "cheerio" and being very polite and whatnot. I have such a warped view on how the rest of the world is.

The diaper cover things I dont get, either. I think its so it looks like your kid is wearing pants. ???

He's not going to have a complex. In fact, since it's on his butt and he's a baby, I doubt he will ever actually see "heavy load" and if he does, he won't know what it means lol. <-- this coming from the girl who won't let her daughter wear "cutie" stamped across her butt for fear it'll make her into a skanky baby. wtf.


----------



## gigglebox

lol, yes, my heavy load thing is absolutely irrational, however i am not going to put that stupid diaper cover thingy on him. just because, again, i find it stupid. I get pants, i don't get the underwear thingies. 

actually the "cutie" things and stuff bother me too only because i feel like older girls do that to themselves. it's kind of like how i feel about putting babies in bikinis. 

before i forgot to tell you all, i just found out yesterday that at the birthing center where i'm delivering, evidently they come in throughout the day after baby is born and push on your uterus to try and get the blood out. ew.

k-sorry about your friend's loss. i can't imagine losing a child, and hopefully none of us will ever have to experience it...but that seems very sad and unjustified to be so rude to you for having a child of your own. 

and while i'm on the thought, there is another very nice girl in my office who is undergoing fertility treatment now, too. she had previously tried with her husband for 5 years before spontaneously getting pregnant, then losing her son at 15 weeks from downs. she is trying again and she has been the sweetest person to me...so lost child does not have to equal being a bitch. i think sometimes people choose to be miserable, or at least let themselves be miserable, you know? but then again wtf do i know...fortunately i have only been faced with the suggestion to end my pregnancy, but i've never lost one.


----------



## ..katie..

It's the choosing to be miserable. I know a lot of people don't know how to not be miserable, and the misery just consumes them until there's nothing left, but I'm a firm believer in positive energy does good things. I dont mean that if you think good thoughts, everything will go perfectly, but I think it has a lot to do with it.

It's not what happens, it's how you handle what happens.


Pushing the blood out? why? whats the point? ew. doesnt your uterus have to shed anyway? so pushing the blood out wouldn't really do anything because you'd just bleed more, right?

I'm not looking forward to passing the giant clots.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> is everyone OK? i'm getting worried. it's been over an hour since anyone has posted lol
> 
> We all went into labor without you...Click to expand...

:growlmad:

btw, since we're being candid and I'm nosy, what exactly did baby's daddy do to you? if i'm going to lie to law enforcement for you about your death threats and the subsequent missing persons notifications, I'd like to know why.


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. you don't have to share if you don't want to :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> It's the choosing to be miserable. I know a lot of people don't know how to not be miserable, and the misery just consumes them until there's nothing left, but I'm a firm believer in positive energy does good things. I dont mean that if you think good thoughts, everything will go perfectly, but I think it has a lot to do with it.
> 
> It's not what happens, it's how you handle what happens.
> 
> 
> Pushing the blood out? why? whats the point? ew. doesnt your uterus have to shed anyway? so pushing the blood out wouldn't really do anything because you'd just bleed more, right?
> 
> I'm not looking forward to passing the giant clots.

yes, exactly, i too enjoy surrounding myself in positivity as much as i can. actually it's kind of been nice to be somewhat of a recluse from some of our "friends" because they can be pretty negative people and it's nice to be free from that environment. 

i don't know why, maybe it helps you bleed less afterwards? not sure, but i'll let you know after i deal with it. regardless I am not looking forward to any goo coming out of my whammy hole in the days after delivery!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> is everyone OK? i'm getting worried. it's been over an hour since anyone has posted lol
> 
> We all went into labor without you...Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> btw, since we're being candid and I'm nosy, what exactly did baby's daddy do to you? if i'm going to lie to law enforcement for you about your death threats and the subsequent missing persons notifications, I'd like to know why.Click to expand...

Oh boy, here we go.

He moved from his home town to my home town with me, because we'd gotten an offer on a trailer, and we were going to buy it together. It took him about 2 months to get a job, but not because the market is bad, but because he didn't try. He just sat in our new trailer and played vidgee games while I worked at my nursing home, carrying people, lifting people, wiping ass, the usual. And then had to come home and clean.
I didn't throw a fit about that because I was happy to have him and the trailer and the job and whatever.

So anyway, I got pregnant. And he quit his fucking job because he needed a higher paying one. BUT HE WASNT GETTING PAID AT ALL. Apparently you can't apply for jobs while working????
One day, I was reading something out of my cultural anthropology book to him, on one of the rare days I wasn't harfing constantly, and was in a good mood. He stood up, grabbed the book from my hand, threw it against the wall, and said "I DIDNT WANT TO FUCKING KNOW ABOUT IT" so i told him to fuck off and went to bed. A few hours later, he came in and said "You know, i bet the baby isn't even mine. You should just go get an abortion."...and I lunged. I starting hitting him, scratching him, screaming at him, I flipped. totally immature of me, but yeah. So he lit a cigarette while i was freaking out on him, pushed me up against the wall, and started bringing his face (with the cigarette) closer and closer to me. And because I dont like getting burned, I grabbed his nuts and twisted them. He let go, I ran out onto the porch (where people had already started calling the cops) and he threw my airconditioner through the window. I dont actually think he would have burned me, I think it was for intimidation only, because he's never hit me, but i snapped anyway.
So, the cops show up, since he's the only one with marks on him, I get hauled off to jail, sentenced, etc. He got told by my cousin (who is one of the sherrifs here) to get out of my house, to not step foot in there again.
So, there I was, left alone in this house I cant pay for by myself, paying fines, pregnant, alone, yadadadada, while he went back to his hometown, snorted a bunch of pills, whatever.
I ended up moving in with my mom and dad.

He told me he wanted to work things out, that he wanted to be a dad and a good partner and blahblahblah. We had set up a plan to tell his family what gender the baby was at Christmas time. Christmas rolls around and I go to his town, to his grandmothers house, as per the plan. he never showed up. So I had to tell these people who didn't know me that they were all having a new girl baby in the family, and that no, i didn't know where he was, etc.

That was the last straw for me.

Since then, he hasn't contributed at all. He says he wants to help, wants to be there for me, for her, for us, but isn't. He hasnt given me, or my parents, any money, hasn't bought anything for the baby, hasn't done anything but drugs and girlies. His choice. Also, he has 2 other kids he doesn't take care of, but of course he villifies their mothers. He has a severe RX pain med addiction. I honestly think he's bipolar. He hasn't graduated HS (he is, however, one of the smartest people I know) and he doesn't have a drivers license. He hasnt been to an appointment since the gender scan. He lies. all the time. about stupid shit that I KNOW are lies. He moved back in with his parents.

Its funny, he wasn't like this before. He was an ass, yes, but he always made sure that we both had food and gas and smokes and paid rent and everything.


Anyway, i'm way good with his family. they're loving and supportive and wonderful. So if he wants to step out of her life, he can, but she will always have both sets of grandparents and uncles and aunts. she doesn't need him.



That novel is the general jist (gist?) of it. there are other little things that piss me off more than life itself, but Christmas was the main one. the fact that he couldnt bother showing up to HIS FAMILY'S CHRISTMAS PARTY to tell them that he was having a daughter just killed anything that could have been with us. If he doesn't want to be proud of her and happy about her, then fuck him.


----------



## ..katie..

I was thinking about going on Jerry Springer.


----------



## ..katie..

OH! I would also like to add that he has a job now. He's the assistant manager of the phut in his place. So he gets an okay paycheck. He also doesn't pay rent, or a car payment. So that means there's around $2,000 per month that he could use to help support me, or my mom, or come to an appointment, or buy things for his daughter.
Where does that money go?
hmm.


----------



## gigglebox

wow he sounds like a winner! why would you ever kick him out of your life?!

good for you for sticking to your decision to have him out. i am fucking sick of people getting suckered repeatedly into the same ridiculous relationships over and over again...ok maybe i'm just bitter because my best friend is stuck in a relationship like that and doesn't have the balls to leave, but i digress...your daughter is going to be so much better off by not having him around i feel. and that's so amazing that his family still wants to be involved. I get so pissed when parents have this "my child can do no harm" mentality. 

anyway.

you know what this means? it means your true happiness is in your future. maybe not, like, in the immediate future, but i've seen so many times people who get shit relationships and it enables them to appreciate the good ones in life. happened to me! fortunately it was was a chick (omg giggle is bi! oh no i outted myself on b&b!) so no risk of getting knocked up, but we did have a life together and pets. lots and lots of pets...anyway. she would pull shit here and there, but the end came when, one day, we had a conversation kind of like this:

Me: "my mom just told me my uncle is dying of cancer."
her: "i tried cocaine"

that was our relationship in a nutshell. for the record, i do not approve of drugs myself but don't really give a shit if anyone does them. I specifically told her if she ever did anything like that that i didn't want to know, i told her not to tell me. so she tells me within 5 minutes of me sobbing my eyes out after getting the upsetting news about uncle tom. go figure.

and then my husband came along. honestly, i wouldn't appreciate him nearly as much if i hadn't gone through all that emotional bullshit with the ex first.

in conclusion, i see good things in your future.


----------



## gigglebox

here's dakota in a hat!
 



Attached Files:







39 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ..katie..

Thank you! I do too. My part of it is is that he can be in her life if he steps up and makes an effort for it. or he can be out of her life if he chooses. Regardless, she will be loved no matter what.
That being said, i'm wondering if I can get court-ordered UAs if he wants visitation. Is that possible? I won't be having him all low and taking care of my child, or doing "transactions" with my kid around. *shudder*

OMG YOU'RE BI? WE TOTALLY CANT BE FRIENDS ANYMORE. Whatever lol. I've always wondered what a relationship with a female might be like. I've always thought that maybe it wouldn't be so fucking hard, because as females, one understands how the others brain works, but then I remembered how manipulative I am, and how mean I can get, and I realized that if there was someone like me out there, I wouldn't want to be with them, be they male or female or goat.

I think bad relationships are like bad days. They are necessary because without them, you wouldnt appreciate the good days, or the good people. Evil is necessary for Good to exist. Not saying that your ex or my ex are evil (although they really might be) but yeah.

The dramarama immature bullshit that was that fight really opened my eyes up to myself, though. I can't be going around punching people in the face and go to jail...I now have a little person I need to be there for. I need to work on temper. I need to work on priorities. So, even that little bit had its good in it. And, it led me to moving in with my parents, where I can save money and have emotional support, and food no matter what, and they will always be willing to help (to a degree)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> here's dakota in a hat!

thats the best thing I have seen all day.


----------



## ashiozz

Ah! We think I am going to live/survive. I have to call if I get headaches, but since my next appt is tuesday and my BP hasn't been too far off normal we think I will survive and live, but I need to be careful and try to not get too puffy 0.o .. so I have to keep an eye on it, but she thinks I'm just puffy cuz this is almost over *LAME* ... -.- I want him out NAO. 

However I will say that today my shoes did not leave horrible marks on my feet, so maybe I'm making some progress into less puffiness, I still don't like my poor feet :(


Katie I think you slept with my ex. I swear to god. I am not a violent person and I would never hit someone, but he had this ability to push me in ways I will never understand and we did have one fight that I got physical. I actually headbutted him and knocked him on his back (I am only 5'4 and he was 6' tall and in the military, at this point in my life I was probably about 120 lbs...) 


He was ALWAYS accusing me of cheating and our big fight happened cuz I had a male friend on the phone he accused me of kissing or something and I got really irritated and we were screaming at each other, him louder than me, my friend heard it all... Finally he's in my face and I asked nicely for him to remove his face from my bubble, he kept screaming saying I wouldnt do anything about it... I proceeded to yell "GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY FACE" ... he kept up.. I backed WAYYYY up... ran at him like a ram, knocked him down, and ran out the door.


My current husband.. We don't ever scream at each other, things have NEVER gotten violent, and we talk shit out... That's how it's supposed to be, so eventually you'll find happiness :)

Some people have this weird ability to bring out the WORST traits in others and thats how FOB sounds to me.. Im glad you got away though :)


----------



## gigglebox

i'm sure you can get custody and make his visitation rights whatever you want them to be. if he has no proof of supporting her you've got nothing to worry about. plus you're the mom. and that tends to get you brownie points in parental rights.

((side comment, Gir gets really pissed when birds chirp. he likes to growl at them until they stop.))

((ok he just got pissed about a bird and went flying off the couch to attack the cat...? i don't get dog logic.))

dating chicks is hard. like, really hard. granted i think my ex was worse than most as she was incredibly needy and just couldn't seem to ever spend time alone to be entertained. she also seemed to enjoy drama in her life. like ash said, she too brought out the worst in me! strictly speaking pre-pregnancy, i am generally a very mellow girl. but the ex...i had punched a whole in the wall once because she pissed me off. i also attempted to beat the shit out of her once but she curled into a fetal position on the floor, so i just kicked her instead lol...ok not that funny but anyway...i should note that i didn't repeatedly kick her, i just kicked her once and called her a bitch. that was her hot-button word. you could call her any name in the book, but calling her a bitch got you the silent treatment and the eyes of rage lol.

ash that's freaking awesome that you ran him down! and katie i love that you got all the damage in. ok, it's bad that we all had these violent moments but i think higher of you now LOL

also good news about your swelling! you'll be fine, it just sucks. also, i don't know if i said this before but i hear if you get an epi or c-section, you also get pumped full of iv fluids and are worse for a week or two after delivery. woo hoo.


----------



## ..katie..

I'm glad you're going to live!!! (do you feel good, other than hot and swollen and sick of it?) And also that you got out of that awful relationship. Ick. FOB doesn't have enough gumption to go into the military lol. But I totally get what you mean. It's scary how animalistic we can become when we're the threatened, much smaller person. It's also quite reassuring to know that you can take down someone bigger, at least long enough to get away.

I'm glad you guys are both an stable, happy relationships. A lot of people forget that relationships are HARD. You actually have to WORK at them, and if you don't, but have no intentions of letting go, thats when things spiral out of control.


----------



## ashiozz

Wow.. We all must have horrible pent up rage.. lmao.. Well least I feel better about getting violent and losing my cool, it has never happened before or sense.. but in that moment I swear it was self defense, I dont like people in my face like that..

Oh yayyy more water retention AFTER labor... Sign me up 0.o lmao


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i also attempted to beat the shit out of her once but she curled into a fetal position on the floor, so i just kicked her instead lol...ok not that funny but anyway...*i should note that i didn't repeatedly kick her*, i just kicked her once and called her a bitch.

...im a terrible person. I know violence isn't funny and is NOT the answer...but lmao!!!! (@ this whole section, but mostly at the bolded.)


God i'm so glad i'm not the only one who gets irrational.


----------



## gigglebox

oh no i just had a thought...
being nervous messes with my stomach. for me, nervous stomach = the shits.
i KNOW i'm going to be nervous when in labor...

what if I have the shits during delivery? i mean, I was resigned to the fact that i was pooping during delivery, but i didn't think about having the mookie stinks during it...

D:


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i also attempted to beat the shit out of her once but she curled into a fetal position on the floor, so i just kicked her instead lol...ok not that funny but anyway...*i should note that i didn't repeatedly kick her*, i just kicked her once and called her a bitch.
> 
> ...im a terrible person. I know violence isn't funny and is NOT the answer...but lmao!!!! (@ this whole section, but mostly at the bolded.)
> 
> 
> God i'm so glad i'm not the only one who gets irrational.Click to expand...

you know i started to literally ''lol'' thinking about this. just running up to someone, giving that single kick, and walking away...hahahhah the imagery is amusing to me...i guess 'cause it's simultaneously so stupid.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> here's dakota in a hat!

Omg that is awesome, I love the look on his face lol. The relationship thing is true, I went through a shitty one myself and now I have the best one ever!!
(hence the reason I can deal with the bacon thing) lol! 
Not to freak anyone out, but the bleeding afterward is annoying... I bled for a month straight after both of mine. Though the part I hated the most was the damn stitches, invest in a donut pillow to sit on if your hospital doesn't provide one, so much relief!! 
Btw, good job getting rid of him Katie, best-decision-eva! Lol. And no worries about your freak out, it happens to the best of us. If I am fucked with, which is rare, I have a nasty ol' temper! I once clocked my ex with the phone a few times once for teasing me with it. Don't play keep away with a short adult, you won't like the results I promise! Lol
I think I am caught up... For now. Lol.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I'm glad you're going to live!!! (do you feel good, other than hot and swollen and sick of it?) And also that you got out of that awful relationship. Ick. FOB doesn't have enough gumption to go into the military lol. But I totally get what you mean. It's scary how animalistic we can become when we're the threatened, much smaller person. It's also quite reassuring to know that you can take down someone bigger, at least long enough to get away.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are both an stable, happy relationships. A lot of people forget that relationships are HARD. You actually have to WORK at them, and if you don't, but have no intentions of letting go, thats when things spiral out of control.

Yeah I feel ok, Just puffy, no headaches,

My horrible relationship lasted 3 yrs and then I moved out here for flight attending, Already knew Mitch from the interwebs, we'd been friends online for like .. 4 yrs? .. So we decided to meet in real life cuz I knew no one out here, and BAM that's how that happened. I was actually mean to my husband at first and I told him I did not want a relationship or to be his girlfriend and we should just stay perpetual friends (lmao.. who spend everyday together pretty much.. right?) .. But he was persistent and he understood why I felt that way. He actually saw how Randy used to treat me and heard some of the phone conversations we had after I moved. 

Good relationships don't take nearly the amount of work that pulling a bad one off for three years does.. One of the things I have told mitch time and time again is "If you feel like you're FORCING it to work, it's not the right one." ...Everything with us is just so natural normal calm and just RIGHT. I wasn't ever going to get married until something amazing pushed me to be with someone and I KNEW that was it.. so here I am.

I tried to make things with the Ex work.. I really did, He had a child and I was very attached to his son. I taught his son his ABC's and how to tie his shoes and counting and all of it... and I remember the day I moved his son ran downstairs, told me not to forget this pink hat he got me for xmas the year before, and told me he didn't want me to move far away... I realized I actually stuck around that long not for me, but for this child... and he's not even mine!!

Oy... the old days.. I've quite enjoyed my break from that life 0.o


----------



## gigglebox

Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> here's dakota in a hat!
> 
> Omg that is awesome, I love the look on his face lol. TClick to expand...

dakota has a wonky eye, which enables him to have hilarious facial expressions :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

WAIT, i almost forgot to ask--katie what was prison like? how long were you booked for?


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> oh no i just had a thought...
> being nervous messes with my stomach. for me, nervous stomach = the shits.
> i KNOW i'm going to be nervous when in labor...
> 
> what if I have the shits during delivery? i mean, I was resigned to the fact that i was pooping during delivery, but i didn't think about having the mookie stinks during it...
> 
> D:


OMG This is one of my worst fears :(

:dohh: It'd happen to one of us, That's just my luck anyways, I might cry.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> oh no i just had a thought...
> being nervous messes with my stomach. for me, nervous stomach = the shits.
> i KNOW i'm going to be nervous when in labor...
> 
> what if I have the shits during delivery? i mean, I was resigned to the fact that i was pooping during delivery, but i didn't think about having the mookie stinks during it...
> 
> D:
> 
> 
> OMG This is one of my worst fears :(
> 
> :dohh: It'd happen to one of us, That's just my luck anyways, I might cry.Click to expand...

It didn't turn out to be nearly as mortifying as I thought it would when it happened to me:blush: 
Glad to hear everything is good Ash!! I hate it when I puff up, it's uncomfortable and it itches!


----------



## gigglebox

i'm sure they've seen it all, but still. it will give me such shame.

edit: t minus 30 minutes until i leave for my appointment...you know, if i do have to be delivered by the male OB, at least pooping on him will then be a silver lining :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> oh no i just had a thought...
> being nervous messes with my stomach. for me, nervous stomach = the shits.
> i KNOW i'm going to be nervous when in labor...
> 
> what if I have the shits during delivery? i mean, I was resigned to the fact that i was pooping during delivery, but i didn't think about having the mookie stinks during it...
> 
> D:
> 
> 
> OMG This is one of my worst fears :(
> 
> :dohh: It'd happen to one of us, That's just my luck anyways, I might cry.Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't turn out to be nearly as mortifying as I thought it would when it happened to me:blush:
> Glad to hear everything is good Ash!! I hate it when I puff up, it's uncomfortable and it itches!Click to expand...

Puffeh like a blowfish, I'll deal. I only have four more weeks :) Hopefully.. If he's late I swear I will never let him live it down.

Lmao good to know it isnt THAT bad if it happens =/ I'll still cry.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i'm sure they've seen it all, but still. it will give me such shame.
> 
> edit: t minus 30 minutes until i leave for my appointment...you know, if i do have to be delivered by the male OB, at least pooping on him will then be a silver lining :thumbup:

OOO! I hope you're making progress!!!!!

Let us all know if your child is about ready to pop out!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

you all will for sure be the first to know! that is, unless they're all, holycrapgettoahospitalimmediatelyhe'scrowning or something. but i doubt it. my luck they'll be like, "well, you're still just a little effaced, but you're 1.5cm now!". i swear, if they don't say at least 2 i may just shit right there and then.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> i'm sure they've seen it all, but still. it will give me such shame.
> 
> edit: t minus 30 minutes until i leave for my appointment...you know, if i do have to be delivered by the male OB, at least pooping on him will then be a silver lining :thumbup:

My 2nd came out and immediately pissed and shit on the doc! Lmao, that was twice in one delivery they had to clean up!:haha:


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> is everyone OK? i'm getting worried. it's been over an hour since anyone has posted lol
> 
> We all went into labor without you...
> 
> 
> No, lol, I am fine, myself. I just went and had a fight with a lady about a breast pump. Again. And now i'm home waiting on a phone call from my mother (my father had another surgury today-Menelly, they're in your town again!-and i'm nervous. per usual.)Click to expand...

so, really, why aren't you coming down with them? I'd totally take you out to lunch...


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> He's not going to have a complex. In fact, since it's on his butt and he's a baby, I doubt he will ever actually see "heavy load" and if he does, he won't know what it means lol. <-- this coming from the girl who won't let her daughter wear "cutie" stamped across her butt for fear it'll make her into a skanky baby. wtf.

I haven't even seen ones with cutie on the ass. But Kesslie has several outfits with a monkey on the ass. What does that say?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> it's kind of like how i feel about putting babies in bikinis.
> 
> before i forgot to tell you all, i just found out yesterday that at the birthing center where i'm delivering, evidently they come in throughout the day after baby is born and push on your uterus to try and get the blood out. ew.

Bikinis for babies is one of the most moronic things ever.

Most places squish your uterus. It sucks hardcore when you've just had it sliced open in two directions!!


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> He's not going to have a complex. In fact, since it's on his butt and he's a baby, I doubt he will ever actually see "heavy load" and if he does, he won't know what it means lol. <-- this coming from the girl who won't let her daughter wear "cutie" stamped across her butt for fear it'll make her into a skanky baby. wtf.
> 
> I haven't even seen ones with cutie on the ass. But Kesslie has several outfits with a monkey on the ass. What does that say?Click to expand...

That she's a monkey-ass, which I do call my daughter btw, lmfao!!! 

I did forget to comment on those, the only time I used diaper covers was under a dress and the summer of 03 when the nasty heat wave passed through Europe and was killing people. They are the only thing she wore for weeks. It was nice to change her into different 'outfits' other then her diaper. Lol


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> it's kind of like how i feel about putting babies in bikinis.
> 
> before i forgot to tell you all, i just found out yesterday that at the birthing center where i'm delivering, evidently they come in throughout the day after baby is born and push on your uterus to try and get the blood out. ew.
> 
> Bikinis for babies is one of the most moronic things ever.
> 
> Most places squish your uterus. It sucks hardcore when you've just had it sliced open in two directions!!Click to expand...

Oh, I missed that one too! Lol. Yeah they did that to me too. They told me it was to help the 'fundus' (such a lovely word) shrink back to it's normal size by pushing on it/massaging it. Wasn't very pleasent I'll tell you that much, but I do think it helped.


----------



## Ems77

Well off now to get ready for a 'student-led' conference, don't even get me started on the stupidity of that! Wasn't even going to this time around until sh informed me that if I didn't they make her do the conference with the principal or vice principal... Morons!


----------



## gigglebox

back. back and full of rage.

1. i am still only 1cm dilated. the doctor said this doesn't mean much, but it is still quite discouraging.
2. i have gone from 40 to 50% effaced. i guess this is something i should be happy about, but again, i'm discouraged.
3. i get an induction date on monday. he wouldn't give me one today.
4. i just realized i'm kind of ripping off of katie's numbering an entry thing.
5. the fucker also wouldn't give me a sweep. he also told me to close my eyes and breath deeply during my exam. this just made me feel really awkward.
6. i am really upset by the fact that this ass could be delivering my child. i do not like him, but i don't have a choice.
7. i want comfort food but i don't know what i am craving.
8. the doctor said, "this is a big baby. i have no doubt about that." then proceeded to tell me about how an induction is the worse way to go and blah blah blah...thanks doc :thumbup: 
9. i get lectured on the importance of monitoring movements at home. i have no idea why. he said the baby is fine and everything...so i don't understand why he stressed the important of movements...?

FUCK i want to just crawl into a hole right now and not emerge until i can do so with my son. i am so fucking sick of this and everyone asking me about the baby. i don't have any feelings of failure or anything like that for not having gone into labor yet; i'm just really annoyed by everyone asking me the exact same question over and over.

/rant


----------



## gigglebox

OH, almost forgot to mention the fucking asshole wouldn't give me a sweep!!! fuck that jackwagon!

annnnnnd when i asked about induction, he seemed flabbergasted, like he couldn't believe i didn't get a date for it last week. he asked me if i had brought it up, like it's my job, and i told him that yes, i asked last week and they told me to wait until this week. he said, "huh, we usually try to do those 2 weeks out." in this irritated tone like it was my fucking fault. RAGE.

I am never doing a group practice again.


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Wrenchface update for the day.. and she's only been home for 2 hours and out of that she napped for 1 hour ( best hour of silence) she argued with me about tax laws.. helllloo I am studying to be an accountant lol low and behold I was right and she was wrong.. bitch lol then she informs me she will be claiming my lo on her taxes this year. Perhaps if she asked me instead of informing me she wouldn't have gotten the knee jerk reaction she did. The one where where I spat out " don't you think as her mother you should ask me first" do which she retorted " well she is going to be my blood relative" I wanted to punch her .. hard.. this is the same woman that offered to pay to abort this child.. who when this child is mentioned would rather talk about the dog.. and now she wants to claim her on her taxes because she is a blood relative? HA cold day in hell bitch :blush:
> 
> hmm that is a good question about the hermaphrodite.. If you mate with yourself aren't you technically an amoeba? lol
> 
> oh and Menelly she's so cute! sigh can you shake me and make mine come out now? the toe curling dtd did nothing lol except for leave him wanting more and me feeling like my innards just got beaten by a baseball bat
> 
> Wow, she really thinks she gets to claim your daughter? And you didn't tell her to go fuck herself HOW?
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Did you know sperm whale's penis is called a dork?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the new mental images I will now have upon calling DD or DH a dork!! LOL
> 
> I spent 6 years in Germany and I can't hardly speak any... I am so ashamed!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Vaurissa -
> 
> Don't feel bad. I took 11 yrs of Japanese and can speak none, read some...isn't that awful?
> 
> And I noticed that after having my DS8 my shoe size went up about 1/2 a size. And now my shoes currently aren't fitting. I sure hope that doesn't mean my feet are expanding yet again.
> 
> Oh and on Friday I have a job interview. Yes, I know messed up. I really want a job that I'm not on the phones anymore. And I'm so up in the air of if I actually want this job if I have it offered to me.
> 
> Could I be anymore indecisive?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooh I wish I could get a job offer! They see a giant belly and cringe because they know maternity leave kicks in and then they just tell me i'm over qualified:wacko:
> 
> I've been in the US since I was 12 but english is technically my 2nd language.. though alas I am getting rustyClick to expand...
> 
> What's your first language, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of game addictions and things, I am currently addicted to the app 'Draw Something' for iGadgets (ie iPad, iPod, iPhone....)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still painfully addicted to World of Warcraft, although the addiction is nowhere near as bad as it was a few years ago.Click to expand...

Playing catchup!

YAY for WoW addicts!

German is my first language only because I was born there :)


----------



## Sachiko78

gigglebox said:


> OH, almost forgot to mention the fucking asshole wouldn't give me a sweep!!! fuck that jackwagon!
> 
> annnnnnd when i asked about induction, he seemed flabbergasted, like he couldn't believe i didn't get a date for it last week. he asked me if i had brought it up, like it's my job, and i told him that yes, i asked last week and they told me to wait until this week. he said, "huh, we usually try to do those 2 weeks out." in this irritated tone like it was my fucking fault. RAGE.
> 
> I am never doing a group practice again.

Don't you just love it when they do that? I swear we pay dr's to make us feel bad or like morons. 

I am having a planned c-section. And I've already scheduled mine. But my OB keeps asking me when it's scheduled for. My last appointment he asked me 3 times. And he asked me what hospital. 

I'm like DUDE -- if you ask me 1 more time when my c-section is schedule I'm going to bitch slap you. Oh and never mind that he's ALWAYS 20-30 min behind on his appointments. 

I like the guy, but not being semi on time bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## gigglebox

Sachiko78 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> OH, almost forgot to mention the fucking asshole wouldn't give me a sweep!!! fuck that jackwagon!
> 
> annnnnnd when i asked about induction, he seemed flabbergasted, like he couldn't believe i didn't get a date for it last week. he asked me if i had brought it up, like it's my job, and i told him that yes, i asked last week and they told me to wait until this week. he said, "huh, we usually try to do those 2 weeks out." in this irritated tone like it was my fucking fault. RAGE.
> 
> I am never doing a group practice again.
> 
> Don't you just love it when they do that? I swear we pay dr's to make us feel bad or like morons.
> 
> I am having a planned c-section. And I've already scheduled mine. But my OB keeps asking me when it's scheduled for. My last appointment he asked me 3 times. And he asked me what hospital.
> 
> I'm like DUDE -- if you ask me 1 more time when my c-section is schedule I'm going to bitch slap you. Oh and never mind that he's ALWAYS 20-30 min behind on his appointments.
> 
> I like the guy, but not being semi on time bugs the hell out of me.Click to expand...

ugh i totally feel you. doctors make me so f-ing irritated! this doctor is usually very quick, but i'm convinced it's because no one wants to schedule with him so he never has appointments before me. that and he's quick to shove you out of the room.


----------



## Sachiko78

gigglebox said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> OH, almost forgot to mention the fucking asshole wouldn't give me a sweep!!! fuck that jackwagon!
> 
> annnnnnd when i asked about induction, he seemed flabbergasted, like he couldn't believe i didn't get a date for it last week. he asked me if i had brought it up, like it's my job, and i told him that yes, i asked last week and they told me to wait until this week. he said, "huh, we usually try to do those 2 weeks out." in this irritated tone like it was my fucking fault. RAGE.
> 
> I am never doing a group practice again.
> 
> Don't you just love it when they do that? I swear we pay dr's to make us feel bad or like morons.
> 
> I am having a planned c-section. And I've already scheduled mine. But my OB keeps asking me when it's scheduled for. My last appointment he asked me 3 times. And he asked me what hospital.
> 
> I'm like DUDE -- if you ask me 1 more time when my c-section is schedule I'm going to bitch slap you. Oh and never mind that he's ALWAYS 20-30 min behind on his appointments.
> 
> I like the guy, but not being semi on time bugs the hell out of me.Click to expand...
> 
> ugh i totally feel you. doctors make me so f-ing irritated! this doctor is usually very quick, but i'm convinced it's because no one wants to schedule with him so he never has appointments before me. that and he's quick to shove you out of the room.Click to expand...

Why wouldn't he give you a sweep? Seriously! I would have held him hostage till he gave it to me.


----------



## gigglebox

i have no idea. he didn't give me a reason. i'm about to make hubs do it lol...getting a pedicure tomorrow and trying some EPO if i have time to get it. that is, if hubs doesn't bring me some home tonight.

funny story:

hubs calls. i tell him about the pedicure tomorrow. he says, "why don't you try eating the bbq chips?"
"honey, i made that up, remember?"
"yeah but how is that different form the rest of the methods?"

lol, touche hubby. touche.


----------



## Sachiko78

gigglebox said:


> i have no idea. he didn't give me a reason. i'm about to make hubs do it lol...getting a pedicure tomorrow and trying some EPO if i have time to get it. that is, if hubs doesn't bring me some home tonight.
> 
> funny story:
> 
> hubs calls. i tell him about the pedicure tomorrow. he says, "why don't you try eating the bbq chips?"
> "honey, i made that up, remember?"
> "yeah but how is that different form the rest of the methods?"
> 
> lol, touche hubby. touche.

LOL too funny! Although true...


----------



## jules7521

holy effing 14 pages to read lol 

Yay for crazy ex's! I have one too.. he was also Army.. he played the system and claimed he had such bad ptsd he actually got the VA to disable him to 90%.. When he went for his rehabilitation appt.. he informed them he wanted to be a robot. He is now my ex lol

OMG my cervix hurts :cry::cry::cry::cry: I had an appt this morning at 9 and bean is not engaged.. at all.. not even a little though she is at the top of my pelvis and no dilation. I am going to be pregnant forever.

The of to my other appt for a scan at 11:15 which I didn't get seen at till 1pm :growlmad::growlmad: she is so smashed into my placenta you cold barely see her lol I am going to be pregnant forever.

I took a 3 hour nap and now my insides hurt so bad I want to scream.. really really TMI for a moment but why do doctors assume that if you are a bigger person that you magically have a giant vagina????? I literally came up off the table and yelped because the man used too many effing fingers to do his exam and now I am miserable.. and in pain.. and still pregnant. 

Oh and my blood pressure at Dr Doom's office was 130/78.. 2 hours later at the docs office I like it was 104/58 me thinks I don't like Dr Doom

So I ask about induction and after a 5 min cryptic lecture of which I had no idea wtf he was talking about he shakes my OH's hand.. so on the way out I ask OH wtf he said and he laughed and said he was hoping I could tell him... I have no clue when I'm going to be induced because " i'm a big girl and anything is possible" WTF??? .. I am going to be pregnant forever lol

Did I mention my vajayjay hurts like a mofo?:cry:


----------



## gigglebox

oh no jules! another incompetent doctor! wtf?! why do they all seem so weird about setting induction dates? it's like, it's coming regardless...even if you keep waiting, the due date does not change! i don't understand!

so did the doctor try to force his way through your cervix? also, i have read that sometimes you don't engage until labor with subsequent pregnancies, so try not to panic yet!


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> oh no jules! another incompetent doctor! wtf?! why do they all seem so weird about setting induction dates? it's like, it's coming regardless...even if you keep waiting, the due date does not change! i don't understand!
> 
> so did the doctor try to force his way through your cervix? also, i have read that sometimes you don't engage until labor with subsequent pregnancies, so try not to panic yet!

No shit.. regardless of what he seems to think a plan is handy.. and plans can change but he's an asshat and we need to be " flexible" hellooooo if my high risk ob consultant says 39 weeks due to my gestational diabetes shouldn't be discussing a rough plan considering that's like 24 days away??

Yes he tried to push through my cervix. After a 30 min ride to my appt I was ok.. until I stood up to walk the 20 feet to the building where after 5 feet I stopped dead in my tracks because the pain was too much.. OH dug out 2 tylenol out of my wallet ( i come prepared lol ) and fed them to me while I stood there frozen.

Even now nearly 10 hours after the exam i hurt a lot. 4 tylenol in and I can barely stand for more then 5 mins half leaned over because it hurts to straighten up.


----------



## Ems77

Damn Jules, he is an asshat!!!! A person's size has NOTHING to do with their vag. My ex told me that he slept with a couple of teeny tiny girls that were like 'throwing a hot dog down a hall'. Again, asshat!!!! 

Giggle... I too would have held him hostage until he did it! Another damned asshat! 

Mine always runs late too and then never tells me anything I don't know. I have a Doppler at home, so I can listen to the HB, and yes, I feel that my uterus is getting bigger, thanks. She tried to set this next one for 3 weeks out... I scheduled it for 4.:haha: 

My fav phrase is one a friend told me a few weeks ago, "I'll be back when I'm ready to push!" Lol


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> holy effing 14 pages to read lol
> 
> Yay for crazy ex's! I have one too.. he was also Army.. he played the system and claimed he had such bad ptsd he actually got the VA to disable him to 90%.. When he went for his rehabilitation appt.. he informed them he wanted to be a robot. He is now my ex lol
> 
> OMG my cervix hurts :cry::cry::cry::cry: I had an appt this morning at 9 and bean is not engaged.. at all.. not even a little though she is at the top of my pelvis and no dilation. I am going to be pregnant forever.
> 
> The of to my other appt for a scan at 11:15 which I didn't get seen at till 1pm :growlmad::growlmad: she is so smashed into my placenta you cold barely see her lol I am going to be pregnant forever.
> 
> I took a 3 hour nap and now my insides hurt so bad I want to scream.. really really TMI for a moment but why do doctors assume that if you are a bigger person that you magically have a giant vagina????? I literally came up off the table and yelped because the man used too many effing fingers to do his exam and now I am miserable.. and in pain.. and still pregnant.
> 
> Oh and my blood pressure at Dr Doom's office was 130/78.. 2 hours later at the docs office I like it was 104/58 me thinks I don't like Dr Doom
> 
> So I ask about induction and after a 5 min cryptic lecture of which I had no idea wtf he was talking about he shakes my OH's hand.. so on the way out I ask OH wtf he said and he laughed and said he was hoping I could tell him... I have no clue when I'm going to be induced because " i'm a big girl and anything is possible" WTF??? .. I am going to be pregnant forever lol
> 
> Did I mention my vajayjay hurts like a mofo?:cry:


Hmm.. You're technically having your second child and I heard that they don't always drop until right before labor, so maybe you have hope yet of not being pregnant forever?

Your ex played the system? Mine was good at that too =/ 

Funny how douchebags have a dishonest streak right?

You girls are making me feel like I will have no progress either at my appt on Tuesday >< gah.. Gigglebox if I were you I'd demand to not have that doctor deliver my child, he sounds really bad...


----------



## jules7521

wrenchface to me a moment ago as I am curled up in pain " what's for dinner" i said Raemen.. she's like you're not cooking.. does it look like it.. GAH


----------



## ashiozz

LEast you stood your ground. Dont you dare cook tonight. You lay in the fetal position until your vajayjay doesn't feel like it just got pried open with pliers...

******* doctors =/


----------



## ashiozz

I got censored!!!!


----------



## jules7521

was it the word rtarded? lol

oh I think she figured out I am in real pain when she caught in the kitchen getting a drink ( i am too stubborn to wait for my OH lol) AND i had tears streaming

Now spotting and getting alot of weird discharge.. gah


----------



## ashiozz

No it was bas tard

Maybe he inadvertently started labor for you!? If that happens Im going to be mad jealous.


----------



## jules7521

I am going to be mad lol Only because I have no hospital bag packed yet lol

Lo is still wiggling away but I have this weird stitch in my side now..OH is of course freaking out and wants to take me in but I told him no way. Don't want to be yet again there because if I go this time I know my asshat doc will wind up admitting me. I wish I could take something a little stronger but alas I can't.


----------



## ashiozz

Im convinced Tylenol is a placebo...


I have a theory on that. But if you're in horrible pain and the discharge is really bad, and gets worse, PLEASE GO IN. We don't want anything bad to happen to either of you :) 


And it's very sweet of your OH to worry.. my husband just thinks everything's always normal. ><


----------



## gigglebox

i think my wannabe sweep last week was the cause from some discharge/slight plug loss so i don't think you need to worry...yet. i've also spotted after each exam for the past 3 weeks. i mean, it's all very gross and i don't enjoy it but i think you'll be OK to avoid the...asshat, was it? a little longer :)

btw i absolutely love the term "ass hat". I think i'm going to have to incorporate it into every day conversation. 

anywho i guess you'll just have to wait until morning and see how you feel then...but if you do start feeling weird or off, you should call someone...just be safe/careful :hugs:


----------



## ashiozz

How many pages does this thread need to be to become the biggest thread on bnb? Besides the bump thread 0.o


----------



## jules7521

I think I am loosing a little bit of my plug.. haven't had any discharge ever through this whole pregnancy and now it's. like not to be gross but kinda sticky almost snotty.. not a lot but its new. Told OH we will pay it by ear till morning :) I refuse to give ass hat anymore fuel for his fire lol I have no idea what his 5 min rant was about it but I'm guessing it has to do with going into labor early lol 

I'll be happy when I can finally tell this doc to go to hell lol at my 6 week check up he is going to biopsy my cervix because I'm still showing abnormal cells and after that he can piss off!


----------



## gigglebox

i don't know but we should just keep it going for all time. 

((good night internet land...going to bed now, only to have about, i assume, at least 15 pages to catch up on tomorrow. *sigh* i don't even look forward to sleep anymore because it's painful to move and i'm up at least every hour. i really think i'm going to get more sleep when baby's here. maybe that's crazy talk but 2 hour intervals is better than 1. i mean, that's logic, damnit.))

aaaaahhhh wiggly babyyyyyyyy....WOE IS ME.

night night ladies :)


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> i don't know but we should just keep it going for all time.
> 
> ((good night internet land...going to bed now, only to have about, i assume, at least 15 pages to catch up on tomorrow. *sigh* i don't even look forward to sleep anymore because it's painful to move and i'm up at least every hour. i really think i'm going to get more sleep when baby's here. maybe that's crazy talk but 2 hour intervals is better than 1. i mean, that's logic, damnit.))
> 
> aaaaahhhh wiggly babyyyyyyyy....WOE IS ME.
> 
> night night ladies :)

Night night wiss wiggly baby Giggle :) Rest well and maybe baby tomorrow :):hugs:


----------



## ashiozz

Night Giggle! My pediatrician said to get baby on a 3 hour feeding schedule ASAP, even if he doesnt like it, and he swears baby will sleep through the night within 2 mos. Im testing this... Lol


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> back. back and full of rage.
> 
> 1. i am still only 1cm dilated. the doctor said this doesn't mean much, but it is still quite discouraging.
> 2. i have gone from 40 to 50% effaced. i guess this is something i should be happy about, but again, i'm discouraged.
> 3. i get an induction date on monday. he wouldn't give me one today.
> 4. i just realized i'm kind of ripping off of katie's numbering an entry thing.
> 5. the fucker also wouldn't give me a sweep. he also told me to close my eyes and breath deeply during my exam. this just made me feel really awkward.
> 6. i am really upset by the fact that this ass could be delivering my child. i do not like him, but i don't have a choice.
> 7. i want comfort food but i don't know what i am craving.
> 8. the doctor said, "this is a big baby. i have no doubt about that." then proceeded to tell me about how an induction is the worse way to go and blah blah blah...thanks doc :thumbup:
> 9. i get lectured on the importance of monitoring movements at home. i have no idea why. he said the baby is fine and everything...so i don't understand why he stressed the important of movements...?
> 
> FUCK i want to just crawl into a hole right now and not emerge until i can do so with my son. i am so fucking sick of this and everyone asking me about the baby. i don't have any feelings of failure or anything like that for not having gone into labor yet; i'm just really annoyed by everyone asking me the exact same question over and over.
> 
> /rant

I'm sorry hon. :( Stupid doctor asses. And fuck cervixes. (Cervi?)


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Playing catchup!
> 
> YAY for WoW addicts!
> 
> German is my first language only because I was born there :)

There are a lot of Germans on this thread!

And yay, what do you play? I'm almost always a tank.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i have no idea. he didn't give me a reason. i'm about to make hubs do it lol...getting a pedicure tomorrow and trying some EPO if i have time to get it. that is, if hubs doesn't bring me some home tonight.
> 
> funny story:
> 
> hubs calls. i tell him about the pedicure tomorrow. he says, "why don't you try eating the bbq chips?"
> "honey, i made that up, remember?"
> "yeah but how is that different form the rest of the methods?"
> 
> lol, touche hubby. touche.

Make sure you tell them at your pedicure that you are overdue. Most will massage the accupressure points for you then.

https://youtu.be/wnEcLSHTI0s


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Playing catchup!
> 
> YAY for WoW addicts!
> 
> German is my first language only because I was born there :)
> 
> There are a lot of Germans on this thread!
> 
> And yay, what do you play? I'm almost always a tank.Click to expand...

ooh a woman tank:happydance: I am an arcane mage, blanance druid, shadow priest lol yes I am a nerd... and I met my OH on the game:blush:


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! I'm all for her trying the BBQ chips - wouldnt that be hilarious if it pushed her into labor...

..And they will do accupressure to induce labor during a pedicure.. DAMN ME FOR BEING CHEAP AND PAINTING MY OWN TOES :(

**should have asked DH for a paid pedicure and foot rub, why do I not think of these things..**


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Playing catchup!
> 
> YAY for WoW addicts!
> 
> German is my first language only because I was born there :)
> 
> There are a lot of Germans on this thread!
> 
> And yay, what do you play? I'm almost always a tank.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh a woman tank:happydance: I am an arcane mage, blanance druid, shadow priest lol yes I am a nerd... and I met my OH on the game:blush:Click to expand...

There's no shame in meeting your love interest on a video game **met mitch on Starwars galaxies* :blush:


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> btw i absolutely love the term "ass hat". I think i'm going to have to incorporate it into every day conversation.

My new favorite is fucklestick. A friend introduced me to it.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ((good night internet land...going to bed now, only to have about, i assume, at least 15 pages to catch up on tomorrow. *sigh* i don't even look forward to sleep anymore because it's painful to move and i'm up at least every hour. i really think i'm going to get more sleep when baby's here. maybe that's crazy talk but 2 hour intervals is better than 1. i mean, that's logic, damnit.))

It's better with baby. Yes, you wake up every 2-3 hours. But between, you can actually SLEEP rather than merely WISH you can sleep!

Not only that, but at least when you are waking for baby, it feels like you are waking with purpose. There's a good reason to be up, and you're totally in love with that tiny reason, so it sucks less. When you can't sleep in 3rd tri, it's only cause fuck pregnancy with a super large stick.


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Playing catchup!
> 
> YAY for WoW addicts!
> 
> German is my first language only because I was born there :)
> 
> There are a lot of Germans on this thread!
> 
> And yay, what do you play? I'm almost always a tank.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh a woman tank:happydance: I am an arcane mage, blanance druid, shadow priest lol yes I am a nerd... and I met my OH on the game:blush:Click to expand...

I have a prot warrior, prot pally, and feral druid at 85. I have a mage (that is very neglected) and a priest at 85 too. (My priest is disc/holy though.) And I have an 81 blood DK. (I hate the new rune system.) Can you tell I like to tank? ;)

Are you horde or alliance? I should PM you my real ID, although it's fair to warn you, I show up with an ex boyfriend's name... we didn't know real ID would ever happen, and we put both accounts in his name. Now Blizz won't let me change it. <angry face>


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Playing catchup!
> 
> YAY for WoW addicts!
> 
> German is my first language only because I was born there :)
> 
> There are a lot of Germans on this thread!
> 
> And yay, what do you play? I'm almost always a tank.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh a woman tank:happydance: I am an arcane mage, blanance druid, shadow priest lol yes I am a nerd... and I met my OH on the game:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There's no shame in meeting your love interest on a video game **met mitch on Starwars galaxies* :blush:Click to expand...

He annoyed me on day 1.. by day 3 he won me over by day 30 i moved in lol 5 months later I was pregnant :blush: The ultrasound tech today was cute. she said man you guys must be together for years and I asked why.. she said because we enjoy each others company so much and ar so relaxed together lol I turned beat red and told her we've only together for 14 months lol


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Playing catchup!
> 
> YAY for WoW addicts!
> 
> German is my first language only because I was born there :)
> 
> There are a lot of Germans on this thread!
> 
> And yay, what do you play? I'm almost always a tank.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh a woman tank:happydance: I am an arcane mage, blanance druid, shadow priest lol yes I am a nerd... and I met my OH on the game:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There's no shame in meeting your love interest on a video game **met mitch on Starwars galaxies* :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> He annoyed me on day 1.. by day 3 he won me over by day 30 i moved in lol 5 months later I was pregnant :blush: The ultrasound tech today was cute. she said man you guys must be together for years and I asked why.. she said because we enjoy each others company so much and ar so relaxed together lol I turned beat red and told her we've only together for 14 months lolClick to expand...

Aww! our relationship didnt move like that, I was only 16 and he was 26 and I lived in Ohio and he lived here in Arizona, but we became close friends and spoke everyday pretty much, Then I ended up her and we somehow ended up together? lmao.. we've now been together almost 5 years 0.o.. we too are very relaxed around each other.. The people you find on the internet, right? lmao


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Playing catchup!
> 
> YAY for WoW addicts!
> 
> German is my first language only because I was born there :)
> 
> There are a lot of Germans on this thread!
> 
> And yay, what do you play? I'm almost always a tank.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh a woman tank:happydance: I am an arcane mage, blanance druid, shadow priest lol yes I am a nerd... and I met my OH on the game:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There's no shame in meeting your love interest on a video game **met mitch on Starwars galaxies* :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> He annoyed me on day 1.. by day 3 he won me over by day 30 i moved in lol 5 months later I was pregnant :blush: The ultrasound tech today was cute. she said man you guys must be together for years and I asked why.. she said because we enjoy each others company so much and ar so relaxed together lol I turned beat red and told her we've only together for 14 months lolClick to expand...
> 
> Aww! our relationship didnt move like that, I was only 16 and he was 26 and I lived in Ohio and he lived here in Arizona, but we became close friends and spoke everyday pretty much, Then I ended up her and we somehow ended up together? lmao.. we've now been together almost 5 years 0.o.. we too are very relaxed around each other.. The people you find on the internet, right? lmaoClick to expand...

Aaaand away we go! Lol. I was only in Germany because I was married to a guy in the army, but surprisingly, I am over half. Mother is full. 
Hubs and I played WoW for a while, but I am so ADD about keeping up with things, lol. 
My hubs convinced me to move in within 30 days as well... Men! Lol.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> WAIT, i almost forgot to ask--katie what was prison like? how long were you booked for?

LOL I wasn't in prison, I was in county jail! I'm in a small town, so my family is fairly well known, and respected. Oddly enough, even though we're respected, most all of the folks with my surname have spent their fair share of time in the slammer. Anyway, I'm a very outgoing person, and I'm not mean to cops just because they're doing their jobs. When you mix that, plus being pregnant, and my family name all together, they really liked me. They gave me extra food (i couldn't eat it...morning sickness prevented it. but it was a nice gesture) extra blankets, a PILLOW (contraband in jail lol) and a medical cell, which means I got a real matteress and was alone rather than with people. Plus, they gave me a bra to take home =)
I was booked at 11pm, I got out at 4pm the next day. Not a long stay, but long enough for me =)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> is everyone OK? i'm getting worried. it's been over an hour since anyone has posted lol
> 
> We all went into labor without you...
> 
> 
> No, lol, I am fine, myself. I just went and had a fight with a lady about a breast pump. Again. And now i'm home waiting on a phone call from my mother (my father had another surgury today-Menelly, they're in your town again!-and i'm nervous. per usual.)Click to expand...
> 
> so, really, why aren't you coming down with them? I'd totally take you out to lunch...Click to expand...

Because all of my dad's appointments, surguries, and procedures with the U and with the Huntsman group are all scheduled on thursdays and fridays, which happen to be the only two days a week I work. If he ever has one on, say, saturdaysundaymondaytuesdaywednesday, I would go with, and definately get ahold of you.

I hate not being able to go. I'm also so nervous that something is going to happen and I won't get the chance to say goodbye. I'm such a freaking daddy's girl. And on top of that, if everything went well, I love salt lake. I walked from Big Daddy's Pizza to The Avalon about 7564516843 times back and forth last summer. And the summer before, we broke down on one side of salt lake and had to get to the fairgrounds on the OTHER side, and it was my favorite thing ever. When I stay at LA, I always end up wandering all around town. It's warm and smells like restaurant, and there's enough people i'm not scared of being raped and murdered.
Once, when I was little, my parents and I were walking around town, stopped and got a hot dog from a vendor or a store or something, and I ended up harfing in one of the trees at the temple...I was afraid for a very long time that God would strike me down if I ever walked past that tree again.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> He's not going to have a complex. In fact, since it's on his butt and he's a baby, I doubt he will ever actually see "heavy load" and if he does, he won't know what it means lol. <-- this coming from the girl who won't let her daughter wear "cutie" stamped across her butt for fear it'll make her into a skanky baby. wtf.
> 
> I haven't even seen ones with cutie on the ass. But Kesslie has several outfits with a monkey on the ass. What does that say?Click to expand...

I'm not sure...A monkey on the ass is a lot different than "juicy" or "cutie" or "easy" lol


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> back. back and full of rage.
> 
> 1. i am still only 1cm dilated. the doctor said this doesn't mean much, but it is still quite discouraging.
> 2. i have gone from 40 to 50% effaced. i guess this is something i should be happy about, but again, i'm discouraged.
> 3. i get an induction date on monday. he wouldn't give me one today.
> 4. i just realized i'm kind of ripping off of katie's numbering an entry thing.
> 5. the fucker also wouldn't give me a sweep. he also told me to close my eyes and breath deeply during my exam. this just made me feel really awkward.
> 6. i am really upset by the fact that this ass could be delivering my child. i do not like him, but i don't have a choice.
> 7. i want comfort food but i don't know what i am craving.
> 8. the doctor said, "this is a big baby. i have no doubt about that." then proceeded to tell me about how an induction is the worse way to go and blah blah blah...thanks doc :thumbup:
> 9. i get lectured on the importance of monitoring movements at home. i have no idea why. he said the baby is fine and everything...so i don't understand why he stressed the important of movements...?
> 
> FUCK i want to just crawl into a hole right now and not emerge until i can do so with my son. i am so fucking sick of this and everyone asking me about the baby. i don't have any feelings of failure or anything like that for not having gone into labor yet; i'm just really annoyed by everyone asking me the exact same question over and over.
> 
> /rant

Its totally okay to use the numbering system. It makes things easier lol. And, I didn't invent it. Although that would be really cool if I did.

I'm sorry about your cervix =( And about your asshole doctor. Kick him in the face. You have an excuse. Pee on him next exam.

Why don't you stop working now? it would help with the dealing with the questions. Plus, you could totally hang out on BnB with us...all day long....

And i'd guess he wants you to monitor movements and is stressing the importance because you are now overdue, and overdue babies sometimes randomly go into distress. I know you know this so I dont feel like i'm stressing you out for no reason, so dont be stressed out. If that made any sense.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> LEast you stood your ground. Dont you dare cook tonight. You lay in the fetal position until your vajayjay doesn't feel like it just got pried open with pliers...
> 
> ******* doctors =/

*******.
*******s.
fucking.
FUCK
fuck


WHY WONT IT CENSOR ME?? AM I NOT COOL ENOUGH???

EDIT: it censored me!!!!!

I think maybe certain words like r-tard and bas--tard might be censored because this is a parenting site, and it's against trolls coming in and telling people their kids are either of the above?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> Playing catchup!
> 
> YAY for WoW addicts!
> 
> German is my first language only because I was born there :)
> 
> There are a lot of Germans on this thread!
> 
> And yay, what do you play? I'm almost always a tank.Click to expand...

I'm Slavic! Yugoslavian, to be exact, but they aren't a country anymore =( I'm now originless. Sad day.


----------



## ..katie..

...I'm the only one currently viewing this thread...its so lonely....


----------



## ..katie..

Confession:

I'm listening to The Pirates Who Dont Do Anything by Reliant K.

From Veggie Tales.




(and I know every single word)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> is everyone OK? i'm getting worried. it's been over an hour since anyone has posted lol
> 
> We all went into labor without you...
> 
> 
> No, lol, I am fine, myself. I just went and had a fight with a lady about a breast pump. Again. And now i'm home waiting on a phone call from my mother (my father had another surgury today-Menelly, they're in your town again!-and i'm nervous. per usual.)Click to expand...
> 
> so, really, why aren't you coming down with them? I'd totally take you out to lunch...Click to expand...
> 
> Because all of my dad's appointments, surguries, and procedures with the U and with the Huntsman group are all scheduled on thursdays and fridays, which happen to be the only two days a week I work. If he ever has one on, say, saturdaysundaymondaytuesdaywednesday, I would go with, and definately get ahold of you.
> 
> I hate not being able to go. I'm also so nervous that something is going to happen and I won't get the chance to say goodbye. I'm such a freaking daddy's girl. And on top of that, if everything went well, I love salt lake. I walked from Big Daddy's Pizza to The Avalon about 7564516843 times back and forth last summer. And the summer before, we broke down on one side of salt lake and had to get to the fairgrounds on the OTHER side, and it was my favorite thing ever. When I stay at LA, I always end up wandering all around town. It's warm and smells like restaurant, and there's enough people i'm not scared of being raped and murdered.
> Once, when I was little, my parents and I were walking around town, stopped and got a hot dog from a vendor or a store or something, and I ended up harfing in one of the trees at the temple...I was afraid for a very long time that God would strike me down if I ever walked past that tree again.Click to expand...

Ah, that makes sense. Tell him to make better appointments! :)

I love wandering downtown too. It feels peaceful yet busy all at the same time.

I'd almost like to go pay homage to your barf tree...


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> He's not going to have a complex. In fact, since it's on his butt and he's a baby, I doubt he will ever actually see "heavy load" and if he does, he won't know what it means lol. <-- this coming from the girl who won't let her daughter wear "cutie" stamped across her butt for fear it'll make her into a skanky baby. wtf.
> 
> I haven't even seen ones with cutie on the ass. But Kesslie has several outfits with a monkey on the ass. What does that say?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure...A monkey on the ass is a lot different than "juicy" or "cutie" or "easy" lolClick to expand...

I still can't figure out why ADULTS wear "Juicy" on their ass, let alone toddlers... juicy is not an adjective I've evetr even wanted my posterior referred to as!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Confession:
> 
> I'm listening to The Pirates Who Dont Do Anything by Reliant K.
> 
> From Veggie Tales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I know every single word)

I usually get "The song of the cebu" or "oh where is my hairbrush" in my head. Although I think my favorite was "the yodeling veterenarian of the alps". Loved the barbershop part.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> is everyone OK? i'm getting worried. it's been over an hour since anyone has posted lol
> 
> We all went into labor without you...
> 
> 
> No, lol, I am fine, myself. I just went and had a fight with a lady about a breast pump. Again. And now i'm home waiting on a phone call from my mother (my father had another surgury today-Menelly, they're in your town again!-and i'm nervous. per usual.)Click to expand...
> 
> so, really, why aren't you coming down with them? I'd totally take you out to lunch...Click to expand...
> 
> Because all of my dad's appointments, surguries, and procedures with the U and with the Huntsman group are all scheduled on thursdays and fridays, which happen to be the only two days a week I work. If he ever has one on, say, saturdaysundaymondaytuesdaywednesday, I would go with, and definately get ahold of you.
> 
> I hate not being able to go. I'm also so nervous that something is going to happen and I won't get the chance to say goodbye. I'm such a freaking daddy's girl. And on top of that, if everything went well, I love salt lake. I walked from Big Daddy's Pizza to The Avalon about 7564516843 times back and forth last summer. And the summer before, we broke down on one side of salt lake and had to get to the fairgrounds on the OTHER side, and it was my favorite thing ever. When I stay at LA, I always end up wandering all around town. It's warm and smells like restaurant, and there's enough people i'm not scared of being raped and murdered.
> Once, when I was little, my parents and I were walking around town, stopped and got a hot dog from a vendor or a store or something, and I ended up harfing in one of the trees at the temple...I was afraid for a very long time that God would strike me down if I ever walked past that tree again.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. Tell him to make better appointments! :)
> 
> I love wandering downtown too. It feels peaceful yet busy all at the same time.
> 
> I'd almost like to go pay homage to your barf tree...Click to expand...


My dad was so proud of me =D I didn't get why for a long time, teehee


----------



## ..katie..

I know I have no right to say this as poor lauragiggles is still pregnant...

But dear god i wish this would end. It's 1:28am my time, and I am exhausted. and yet, every time I get into bed, it goes away, or my hips hurt, or I have to pee. So i'm giving up.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I know I have no right to say this as poor lauragiggles is still pregnant...
> 
> But dear god i wish this would end. It's 1:28am my time, and I am exhausted. and yet, every time I get into bed, it goes away, or my hips hurt, or I have to pee. So i'm giving up.

Sleep is overrated anyways. :) This is why I'm wide awake with a sleeping baby on my chest!

Totally OT, but I got some infant prefolds and a couple of covers today. :) This makes me happy, Luvs were leaving gel beads all over her, even after 1 hour! And getting those gel beads out of girly parts was such a no go! I hate them... she looks so cute with her little fluffy butt, and I spent very little to do it. I have a ton of ebay cheapie diapers, but the leg holes are just too big for her right now. Can't wait till she grows into them! They are ADORABLE. What's not to love about a little green diaper that looks like an 80's video game and says "nerd girl" on it? ;)

(ETA: After I posted this, I realized how silly it was to say something is "OT". Has this thread even HAD a topic in the last two weeks? ;)


----------



## ..katie..

I think the only topic there ever was was if I was still alive, and that stopped after page one lol. Eighty two pages later, here we are.

What are infant prefolds?


----------



## Menelly

Cloth diapers. :) I am totally crunchy granola mom. I just don't put it all in my signature because I find that annoying as hell (and relatively pointless!)

But I so could put that obnoxious "breastfeeding/baby wearing/cosleeping/cloth diapering momma!" crap in my signature. Yep, crunchy granola momma. I just see no reason to shout it from the rooftops. :winkwink:

True, there's been no real topic in 82 pages. But hey, this is the BEST 83 pages on BnB!


----------



## youngmommy2

I havent read any of this thread.. but I need to say.. I FREAKING MISS YOU GUYS :(

ok so right after yall give birth, lets all get pregnant again at the same time so we can do this again, and we will keep doing this until menopause.. ok??? SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT??

im not crazy.. i promise.. sleep deprivation.. ah.


----------



## ashiozz

Holy hell being pregnant again anytime soon sounds like torture, can we all just fake it?


----------



## youngmommy2

ashiozz said:


> Holy hell being pregnant again anytime soon sounds like torture, can we all just fake it?

lmfao.. im so down with faking it.. meet me in first tri, we will run shit over there :flower:


----------



## jules7521

we can be like beyonce and fake it ! oh wait that was never proven lol


----------



## gigglebox

a county jail that gives a bra as a parting gift. who knew? good thing you're so damn likable! 

did i miss *why* your pops is getting so many surgeries done? or was it never explained? care to share?

yeah, i'm really considering just making today my last day. I'm going to feel out this weekend and see how it goes. who knows, maybe i'll actually have a baby. but if not i might just call out monday and say fuck it to this job for a little bit...because feeling like your pelvis is splitting every time you move is making the idea of coming into work very unappealing. at least i was able to take a half day yesterday...however today i'm covering someone's desk and cannot do that again :(

((skipped over all wow threads posts lol))...no, i lied. i find it fascinating that you both met your OH's online. i tried to meet this guy from Brazil once. it did not turn out well. i also met a local guy at a chik-fil-a once. that was also a terrible idea. 

hubs has a wow shirt; he does not play. he wears it to out the dorks ;) the like to say "oh! you play? what are you? druid? dark lord?" (i know nothing about the game, can you tell?) and hubs says "i don't play actually." and the person who just outted themselves looks totally ashamed lol

i used to know all the lyrics to the lip song. it is also why i know that "oosta" is polish for lips. but that is all i know of veggie tales.

katie you are soooo allowed to be done with being pregnant. for all we know your due day could have been days before mine anyway. 

HI MEGAN! fuck the baby club forum! come back to us!


----------



## Menelly

youngmommy2 said:


> I havent read any of this thread.. but I need to say.. I FREAKING MISS YOU GUYS :(
> 
> ok so right after yall give birth, lets all get pregnant again at the same time so we can do this again, and we will keep doing this until menopause.. ok??? SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT??
> 
> im not crazy.. i promise.. sleep deprivation.. ah.

Read our thread, dammit. ;)

Come hang out with us! I have my baby too, but this is the best thread on BnB so its worth staying in 3rd tri for!!


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly--i love that you are a crunchy mom. we are the all accepting thread here. i love that everyone here is so non-judgemental and we've discussed everything from baby raising choices to sexual orientation to cats and are still having a blast.

i love this thread. i may never go anywhere else on this forum ever again. even though i just did yesterday.

i'll fake it...because the idea of actually doing this again within the next 4-5 years makes my brain and vagina both hurt.


----------



## jules7521

my OH is sitting at his computer sporting a Horde baseball cap and a horse t-shirt playing his orc shaman lol i love nerds!

Afer writhing in pain till almost 4am I gave in and took one of my tylenol w/codeine and I just got 5 glorious hours of sleep.. my vajayjay still hurts.. damn asshat doctor lol


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly--i love that you are a crunchy mom. we are the all accepting thread here. i love that everyone here is so non-judgemental and we've discussed everything from baby raising choices to sexual orientation to cats and are still having a blast.
> 
> i love this thread. i may never go anywhere else on this forum ever again. even though i just did yesterday.
> 
> i'll fake it...because the idea of actually doing this again within the next 4-5 years makes my brain and vagina both hurt.

Half the time, my forays onto other threads make my head hurt, or weep for mankind. Some of them are appallingly dumb, some of them are judgmental as hell, and a few are OK or amusing. But yes, we are the best thread on BNB by far.

And I'll fake it too. Another 9 months of shots any time soon sounds bad. And I absolutely CANNOT get pregnant on Coumadin. Its effects are evil on fetuses. (Feti?)


----------



## youngmommy2

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Menelly--i love that you are a crunchy mom. we are the all accepting thread here. i love that everyone here is so non-judgemental and we've discussed everything from baby raising choices to sexual orientation to cats and are still having a blast.
> 
> i love this thread. i may never go anywhere else on this forum ever again. even though i just did yesterday.
> 
> i'll fake it...because the idea of actually doing this again within the next 4-5 years makes my brain and vagina both hurt.
> 
> Half the time, my forays onto other threads make my head hurt, or weep for mankind. Some of them are appallingly dumb, some of them are judgmental as hell, and a few are OK or amusing. But yes, we are the best thread on BNB by far.
> 
> And I'll fake it too. Another 9 months of shots any time soon sounds bad. And I absolutely CANNOT get pregnant on Coumadin. Its effects are evil on fetuses. (Feti?)Click to expand...

your daughter was born on my birthday!! she must be fabulous :winkwink:


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> my OH is sitting at his computer sporting a Horde baseball cap and a horse t-shirt playing his orc shaman lol i love nerds!
> 
> Afer writhing in pain till almost 4am I gave in and took one of my tylenol w/codeine and I just got 5 glorious hours of sleep.. my vajayjay still hurts.. damn asshat doctor lol

Wewt! For the Horde! We really should add eachother on Real ID. (If you wanna...) Having a pocket tank is a good thing, isn't it? ; )


> your daughter was born on my birthday!! she must be fabulous

Pi day people are awesome!


----------



## Sachiko78

I'm such a whiner. Yesterday was my dr appt. I've now been switched over to weekly appointments due to my preterm labor. wonderful...

In any case my weekly NST was done. Dr said I had 4 in 20 min. Did the ultrasound, and baby is fine. No dialation...and as the dr says I have a "twitchy" uterus. 

They then decided to give me a steroid shot to help baby's lungs develop. Since I'm only 33+5. Baby is measuring about 14 days ahead, whatever that means. Approx weight is 5 lb 7 oz. At this rate I might end up with a 10 lb baby. Yes, I know planned c-section but seriously? 

So early this AM I get up to go to pee. This was at about 1230 AM, and was trying to roll back into bed to sleep before getting up for work. Yeah that didn't happen.

Found that I now have a pins and needles feeling all over my body. Including my face. And my skin hurts cause it's stretching.

Tried as I might I could not find a comfortable position, and then the stupid ass heartburn sets in. And I haven't had a drop to drink or anything to eat. I tried vainly till 4 AM to sleep. And said screw it, got dressed ...and now I'm in the office.

I normally work 545 AM to 2 PM. So I'm not that early. But 3 hrs of sleep sucks. And I have to go back into the dr today for my second shot. Wonder if they'll give it to me due to my reaction. (I have very low tolerance to meds...meds they gave me to stop the contractions I went into anaphylaxisis) 

I cried all the way to the office cause I'm so tired.


----------



## gigglebox

sachiko! what a terrible night! I am so sorry you are going to be miserable today :hugs: you poor thing :( but i'm glad to see i have someone in the big baby boat with me! i know that's a very sad consulation but it's all i have to offer :(

what is the pins & needles feeling caused by? is that a side effects of meds?

---

i envy all the pi-ness around here!

hehehe i'm 5...because i read that as "penis" and it made me giggle


----------



## ..katie..

youngmommy2 said:


> I havent read any of this thread.. but I need to say.. I FREAKING MISS YOU GUYS :(
> 
> ok so right after yall give birth, lets all get pregnant again at the same time so we can do this again, and we will keep doing this until menopause.. ok??? SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT??
> 
> im not crazy.. i promise.. sleep deprivation.. ah.

oooooooorrrrrrrr we could all just end up in babyclub and stay there without having to go through this again...please? Oh god please?


Btw, I miss your posts. and your rabbit avatar. And your freaking adorable baby avatar! How is he doing?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Cloth diapers. :) I am totally crunchy granola mom. I just don't put it all in my signature because I find that annoying as hell (and relatively pointless!)
> 
> But I so could put that obnoxious "breastfeeding/baby wearing/cosleeping/cloth diapering momma!" crap in my signature. Yep, crunchy granola momma. I just see no reason to shout it from the rooftops. :winkwink:
> 
> True, there's been no real topic in 82 pages. But hey, this is the BEST 83 pages on BnB!

I'm a complete and total tree hugging, left-wing, feminist hippy, right? And I'm not cloth diapering, cosleeping, babywearing, and I'm hesitant about breastfeeding lol. So i'm crunch granola in theory but in practice, I'm not.


Speaking of crunch granola, do you guys camp?

Edit: I'm sure I typed "crunchy" with the y...idk why it didn't show up. the y in hippy did... O_O

(i may not have)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> did i miss *why* your pops is getting so many surgeries done? or was it never explained? care to share?

It's on a thread somewhere a few weeks ago when his bowels decided to shut down and I was trying to figure out why. (he had pancreatitis lol. completely unrelated to this mess that is about to be typed.)

Shoooooo. *clears throat*
My dad was diagnosed with bladder cancer when I was in 6th grade, so, 9ish years ago? (6+6=12...+3...) When they went in to remove some little tumors on his bladder, they found that it had metastisized (sp) a lot since their last scans, so they took out what they could, closed him up, waited for him to wake up and then said "Okay guys, we have a problem" then in the next couple days, opened him up again, and took out a couple lymphs, his bladder, his prostate, parts of his intestines, and bits of his skin. They created a urostomy using part of his small intestine that they had cut off to make sort of a fake bladder with a protrusion out of his side. they attatched his ureters to that, made sure they all worked, blahblah, closed him up, and 3 weeks later, sent him home.
Okay, the thing that acts as a bladder is called a Stoma and an Illieal Conduit. With a normal, active patient, a stoma generally only lasts 2-3 years, and then they need to replace it. I guess my dad has the most awesome digestive material ever, because his lasted nearly a decade.
Fast forward 9 years, and he got a hernia. The muscle wall above the stoma had just kind of gone away. It was a fist sized hole. Nothing that would kill him at this very second, but it posed a lot of risks, like his intestines kept trying to pile up against his skin, and he had to squish 'em back and it was gross and could have kinked him or something. So, he went in to get that repaired. They had a lot of complications during that surgury, he ended up getting sick, none of this part matters at the moment. (and this next part is just from what I understand. I'm fairly uncertain that I have it right, since he now has 435215 doctors who keep telling my mother things and she relays it back to me) They sewed him up too much. The muscle wall was too tight around the conduit, the part acting as a bladder isn't "oomph"y enough to actually squish the urine out, so his kidneys would back up if he didn't have a cath in his side.
So, this procedure they did yesterday was intented to stretch the conduit. they took probes in increasing sizes and stuck 'em in his stoma one at a time. Anyway, he ripped. So now they're still in the University, waiting to see if they can stitch it up and he can just hang out with the cath inside him (my vote, as he's 60 and not that healthy, plus is very meticulous with his wound care, and it's in his side, not in his penis, so unless he's actually putting it in or taking it out, it doesn't affect him.) or if they have to go in and redo his ostomy entirely.


Chyeah.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, i'm pretty sure that i'm not due yet. Although it would be really awesome if I was. If something big would happen, like a bloody show or something, that'd be great.

Aaand, I've never watched any of the Veggie Tales, I just know the song. I knew the song before I knew what veggie tales was lol. I'm thinking about watching it if the music is that awesome.


----------



## Sachiko78

My boss is now telling me to tell the dr to pull me from work. I can't afford that. LOL So, now I"m trying to convince my boss to let me work from home instead. Since sometime just the act of getting out of bed and going to work ...make me contract.

Pins and needles yeah I think so. I have carpal tunnel -- in both hands and they gave me cortisone shots and I had the same reaction. But, the problem is that I have to get another one today. And I'm worried. LOL Gah..this is pathetic.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ---
> 
> i envy all the pi-ness around here!
> 
> hehehe i'm 5...because i read that as "penis" and it made me giggle

That made me giggle too.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Cloth diapers. :) I am totally crunchy granola mom. I just don't put it all in my signature because I find that annoying as hell (and relatively pointless!)
> 
> But I so could put that obnoxious "breastfeeding/baby wearing/cosleeping/cloth diapering momma!" crap in my signature. Yep, crunchy granola momma. I just see no reason to shout it from the rooftops. :winkwink:
> 
> True, there's been no real topic in 82 pages. But hey, this is the BEST 83 pages on BnB!
> 
> I'm a complete and total tree hugging, left-wing, feminist hippy, right? And I'm not cloth diapering, cosleeping, babywearing, and I'm hesitant about breastfeeding lol. So i'm crunch granola in theory but in practice, I'm not.
> 
> 
> Speaking of crunch granola, do you guys camp?
> 
> Edit: I'm sure I typed "crunchy" with the y...idk why it didn't show up. the y in hippy did... O_O
> 
> (i may not have)Click to expand...

We love camping. It's one of the only reasons to actually live in Utah.

And I'm pro feeding and diapering your baby. If they are fed and diapered, I'm cool with ya. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

Sachiko78 said:


> My boss is now telling me to tell the dr to pull me from work. I can't afford that. LOL So, now I"m trying to convince my boss to let me work from home instead. Since sometime just the act of getting out of bed and going to work ...make me contract.
> 
> Pins and needles yeah I think so. I have carpal tunnel -- in both hands and they gave me cortisone shots and I had the same reaction. But, the problem is that I have to get another one today. And I'm worried. LOL Gah..this is pathetic.

:hugs: poor thing. the cortisone shots don't help?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Cloth diapers. :) I am totally crunchy granola mom. I just don't put it all in my signature because I find that annoying as hell (and relatively pointless!)
> 
> But I so could put that obnoxious "breastfeeding/baby wearing/cosleeping/cloth diapering momma!" crap in my signature. Yep, crunchy granola momma. I just see no reason to shout it from the rooftops. :winkwink:
> 
> True, there's been no real topic in 82 pages. But hey, this is the BEST 83 pages on BnB!
> 
> I'm a complete and total tree hugging, left-wing, feminist hippy, right? And I'm not cloth diapering, cosleeping, babywearing, and I'm hesitant about breastfeeding lol. So i'm crunch granola in theory but in practice, I'm not.
> 
> 
> Speaking of crunch granola, do you guys camp?
> 
> Edit: I'm sure I typed "crunchy" with the y...idk why it didn't show up. the y in hippy did... O_O
> 
> (i may not have)Click to expand...
> 
> We love camping. It's one of the only reasons to actually live in Utah.Click to expand...

Theres a spot where we camp at...it's right at the WY/UT border. Called Badger Springs. Its just the woods, theres not a campground or anything (thats cheating lol) but I would completely reccomend it in the future.


----------



## Sachiko78

..katie.. said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> My boss is now telling me to tell the dr to pull me from work. I can't afford that. LOL So, now I"m trying to convince my boss to let me work from home instead. Since sometime just the act of getting out of bed and going to work ...make me contract.
> 
> Pins and needles yeah I think so. I have carpal tunnel -- in both hands and they gave me cortisone shots and I had the same reaction. But, the problem is that I have to get another one today. And I'm worried. LOL Gah..this is pathetic.
> 
> :hugs: poor thing. the cortisone shots don't help?Click to expand...

Nope. I'm so medication intolerant it's not even funny. My co-workers ask if I'm allergic to air too. :haha: It's funny but soooo not funny.


----------



## ..katie..

Sachiko78 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> My boss is now telling me to tell the dr to pull me from work. I can't afford that. LOL So, now I"m trying to convince my boss to let me work from home instead. Since sometime just the act of getting out of bed and going to work ...make me contract.
> 
> Pins and needles yeah I think so. I have carpal tunnel -- in both hands and they gave me cortisone shots and I had the same reaction. But, the problem is that I have to get another one today. And I'm worried. LOL Gah..this is pathetic.
> 
> :hugs: poor thing. the cortisone shots don't help?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I'm so medication intolerant it's not even funny. My co-workers ask if I'm allergic to air too. :haha: It's funny but soooo not funny.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry lol. is this pregnancy carpal tunnel or all the time carpal tunnel?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Cloth diapers. :) I am totally crunchy granola mom. I just don't put it all in my signature because I find that annoying as hell (and relatively pointless!)
> 
> But I so could put that obnoxious "breastfeeding/baby wearing/cosleeping/cloth diapering momma!" crap in my signature. Yep, crunchy granola momma. I just see no reason to shout it from the rooftops. :winkwink:
> 
> True, there's been no real topic in 82 pages. But hey, this is the BEST 83 pages on BnB!
> 
> I'm a complete and total tree hugging, left-wing, feminist hippy, right? And I'm not cloth diapering, cosleeping, babywearing, and I'm hesitant about breastfeeding lol. So i'm crunch granola in theory but in practice, I'm not.
> 
> 
> Speaking of crunch granola, do you guys camp?
> 
> Edit: I'm sure I typed "crunchy" with the y...idk why it didn't show up. the y in hippy did... O_O
> 
> (i may not have)Click to expand...
> 
> We love camping. It's one of the only reasons to actually live in Utah.Click to expand...
> 
> Theres a spot where we camp at...it's right at the WY/UT border. Called Badger Springs. Its just the woods, theres not a campground or anything (thats cheating lol) but I would completely reccomend it in the future.Click to expand...

Need directions PM'd to me nao. We love places that aren't Sears camping.


----------



## Menelly

Sachiko78 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> My boss is now telling me to tell the dr to pull me from work. I can't afford that. LOL So, now I"m trying to convince my boss to let me work from home instead. Since sometime just the act of getting out of bed and going to work ...make me contract.
> 
> Pins and needles yeah I think so. I have carpal tunnel -- in both hands and they gave me cortisone shots and I had the same reaction. But, the problem is that I have to get another one today. And I'm worried. LOL Gah..this is pathetic.
> 
> :hugs: poor thing. the cortisone shots don't help?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I'm so medication intolerant it's not even funny. My co-workers ask if I'm allergic to air too. :haha: It's funny but soooo not funny.Click to expand...

That makes two of us. ;) When my psych tries me on a different drug, she goes and looks up the "freaky rare" side effects first. Cause if it's something only .01% of the population gets, it's nearly guaranteed to be me.

And I'm allergic to half the antibiotics and nearly every good pain killer. It's loads of fun. Recovering from a c-section with Aleive was awesome.


----------



## Sachiko78

..katie.. said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> My boss is now telling me to tell the dr to pull me from work. I can't afford that. LOL So, now I"m trying to convince my boss to let me work from home instead. Since sometime just the act of getting out of bed and going to work ...make me contract.
> 
> Pins and needles yeah I think so. I have carpal tunnel -- in both hands and they gave me cortisone shots and I had the same reaction. But, the problem is that I have to get another one today. And I'm worried. LOL Gah..this is pathetic.
> 
> :hugs: poor thing. the cortisone shots don't help?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I'm so medication intolerant it's not even funny. My co-workers ask if I'm allergic to air too. :haha: It's funny but soooo not funny.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry lol. is this pregnancy carpal tunnel or all the time carpal tunnel?Click to expand...

This is carpal tunnel all the time. Sucks ass! Nevermind all the other damned health problems I have.


----------



## ..katie..

Gah, that sucks. Has it gotten worse with pregnancy?


----------



## Menelly

Off to do a million errands, with a 2 week old baby in tow. Yay me. Try not to have too many pages when I get back? ;)


----------



## ..katie..

I'm always a little upset when I have less than 3 pages to catch up on after I get back to my computer from real life.


I wonder if any of us would be friends in real life? Or if any of us have unknowingly had encounters with each other...Granted, we are scattered across the country so it's unlikely, but then again, a lot of us have traveled, so it's possible...
hmm.


----------



## gigglebox

holy shit katie. that's heavy! no wonder you're a tough cookie who doesn't take shit. you've already dealt with a ton of it! Good for you Dad, wow that's really amazing that he's made it through all the surgery and scientific experimentation AND is proving stats wrong with the longevity of his procedure. Word!

My grandfather had pancreantitis. they said he was dying, we all visited him on his death bed and said bye and everything...and then he went on to live, like, 12 more years lol. oooooh doctors. he actually passed just last october at 91 to a bunch of lovely diseases that decided to attack him at once. burried in arlington cemetary now.

hmmm didn't mean to turn this so despressing...um...

CHOCOLATE COVERED CHERRIES. yes, that will do nicely. the ones from starbucks are amazing.

Sachiko--was the CT brought on by pregnancy? wait, i may just find out the answer on the next page...regardless, what is your birth plan? are you going to try to avoid medication then if you're so sensitive to it?

i LOVE to camp! We used to go every year at my dad's BFF's private property in the Shennandoah mountains (VA). pretty freaking sweet. I guess it's going to be a while before we can do that again...at least until Des is big enough, because he sure as shit will be camping too :)

i think we could have totally run into each other. the whole "it's a small world" thing is so true. maybe i ate a sandwhich next to one of you at the willow house in phoenix.


----------



## Sachiko78

Menelly said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> My boss is now telling me to tell the dr to pull me from work. I can't afford that. LOL So, now I"m trying to convince my boss to let me work from home instead. Since sometime just the act of getting out of bed and going to work ...make me contract.
> 
> Pins and needles yeah I think so. I have carpal tunnel -- in both hands and they gave me cortisone shots and I had the same reaction. But, the problem is that I have to get another one today. And I'm worried. LOL Gah..this is pathetic.
> 
> :hugs: poor thing. the cortisone shots don't help?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I'm so medication intolerant it's not even funny. My co-workers ask if I'm allergic to air too. :haha: It's funny but soooo not funny.Click to expand...
> 
> That makes two of us. ;) When my psych tries me on a different drug, she goes and looks up the "freaky rare" side effects first. Cause if it's something only .01% of the population gets, it's nearly guaranteed to be me.
> 
> And I'm allergic to half the antibiotics and nearly every good pain killer. It's loads of fun. Recovering from a c-section with Aleive was awesome.Click to expand...

UGH! That totally sucks! I just hope they can find something for me when I have my c-section. 

Yeah that's how my doc is as well. Whenever I get a new doc and they ask, I say you got a pen and paper???

The worst experience I had was when they were trying to figure out my nerve damage on the right side of my face. (I have trigeminal neuralgia) And they were trying med after med to deal with the pain. Nuerologist gave me some steroid -- so I took it. About 24 hrs later I started itching everywhere!! I went in and told him. He looks at me and says well you're itching cause you have dry skin. WTF???? 

UH NO YOU IDIOT! I've had dry skin since I was little. Psoriasis. 

But, he insists that's what it is. Asks if it's working I say yes, and he sends me off. fricken jackass!

Well next day wake up with a 101 fever. No other symptoms. I take ibuprofen -- fever goes to 100 or 99. I finally call my GP after another 24 hrs. He says no other symptoms something else is wrong.

Go in, they draw blood -- take my temp ...all that fun stuff. Yeah LIVER FAILURE! He said if I hadn't come in sooner I would have ended up in the hospital.:growlmad:


----------



## Sachiko78

Katie -- nah. it hasn't. I just pretend it's OK.

Giggle -- no birthplan. I'm winging it. LOL Seriously tho I'm doing the epi. While I have a high threshold for pain...I'm not doing it natural. I can't deal. Emotionally and physically I'm spent right now. 

Mom has breast cancer -- and going through chemo now. As if my life needs more drama.


----------



## gigglebox

:( i feel so badly for you all and the ill parents :( 

sachiko, i think you need a treat yo-self day. you, too, need some mani/pedi in your life!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> holy shit katie. that's heavy! no wonder you're a tough cookie who doesn't take shit. you've already dealt with a ton of it! Good for you Dad, wow that's really amazing that he's made it through all the surgery and scientific experimentation AND is proving stats wrong with the longevity of his procedure. Word!
> 
> My grandfather had pancreantitis. they said he was dying, we all visited him on his death bed and said bye and everything...and then he went on to live, like, 12 more years lol. oooooh doctors. he actually passed just last october at 91 to a bunch of lovely diseases that decided to attack him at once. burried in arlington cemetary now.
> 
> hmmm didn't mean to turn this so despressing...um...
> 
> CHOCOLATE COVERED CHERRIES. yes, that will do nicely. the ones from starbucks are amazing.
> 
> Sachiko--was the CT brought on by pregnancy? wait, i may just find out the answer on the next page...regardless, what is your birth plan? are you going to try to avoid medication then if you're so sensitive to it?
> 
> i LOVE to camp! We used to go every year at my dad's BFF's private property in the Shennandoah mountains (VA). pretty freaking sweet. I guess it's going to be a while before we can do that again...at least until Des is big enough, because he sure as shit will be camping too :)
> 
> i think we could have totally run into each other. the whole "it's a small world" thing is so true. maybe i ate a sandwhich next to one of you at the willow house in phoenix.

Arlington is the coolest place in the world. Where/what/when did he serve, if you don't mind me asking? Old vets are my favorite people in the whole wide world.

If it makes me sound less noble and awesome, I really am a dipshit. I stole my mom and dad's truck when I was thirteen and drove it to LA, where I then wrecked, ditched it, and ended up in Grand Junction, CO, and then eventually had to face my parents. I was an idiot was a new teenager O_O


I FREAKING HEART CHOCOLATE COVERED CHERRIES. I will eat BOXES. And it's fruit. It's healthy for you. end of story.

Laura, are you an Army Brat? If not, please don't think i'm crazy for asking. If so, GUESS HOW I FIGURED IT OUT?? lol

Are you fellow campers going to take your little people fishing? I have a tiny little Peanuts fishing pole that I caught "a whale, daddy, it's a whale!" on. My family doesn't hunt, but we do have guns because, well, lets face it, shooting shit is fun. My mom was all sad for about five seconds that Addy wasn't a boy because she wanted to pass down her Red Rider to a grandson (bb guns still count damnit lol)

I met Bob Barker in Yellowstone. I feel cool as shit for it, too.

I think probably we all probably have either already been at the same spot or will in the future. I've got this idea that if people communicate and they're in the same country, eventually they will pass by each other and just never know it.

Speaking of which, I have a pen pal from Lebanon who lives in the same spot my mom did in Beruit. Which is mind-blowing to me.


----------



## ..katie..

Sachiko78 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> My boss is now telling me to tell the dr to pull me from work. I can't afford that. LOL So, now I"m trying to convince my boss to let me work from home instead. Since sometime just the act of getting out of bed and going to work ...make me contract.
> 
> Pins and needles yeah I think so. I have carpal tunnel -- in both hands and they gave me cortisone shots and I had the same reaction. But, the problem is that I have to get another one today. And I'm worried. LOL Gah..this is pathetic.
> 
> :hugs: poor thing. the cortisone shots don't help?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I'm so medication intolerant it's not even funny. My co-workers ask if I'm allergic to air too. :haha: It's funny but soooo not funny.Click to expand...
> 
> That makes two of us. ;) When my psych tries me on a different drug, she goes and looks up the "freaky rare" side effects first. Cause if it's something only .01% of the population gets, it's nearly guaranteed to be me.
> 
> And I'm allergic to half the antibiotics and nearly every good pain killer. It's loads of fun. Recovering from a c-section with Aleive was awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> UGH! That totally sucks! I just hope they can find something for me when I have my c-section.
> 
> Yeah that's how my doc is as well. Whenever I get a new doc and they ask, I say you got a pen and paper???
> 
> The worst experience I had was when they were trying to figure out my nerve damage on the right side of my face. (I have trigeminal neuralgia) And they were trying med after med to deal with the pain. Nuerologist gave me some steroid -- so I took it. About 24 hrs later I started itching everywhere!! I went in and told him. He looks at me and says well you're itching cause you have dry skin. WTF????
> 
> UH NO YOU IDIOT! I've had dry skin since I was little. Psoriasis.
> 
> But, he insists that's what it is. Asks if it's working I say yes, and he sends me off. fricken jackass!
> 
> Well next day wake up with a 101 fever. No other symptoms. I take ibuprofen -- fever goes to 100 or 99. I finally call my GP after another 24 hrs. He says no other symptoms something else is wrong.
> 
> Go in, they draw blood -- take my temp ...all that fun stuff. Yeah LIVER FAILURE! He said if I hadn't come in sooner I would have ended up in the hospital.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Are you on neurotin/gabapentin? that shit is CRAZY O_O


----------



## ..katie..

Sachiko78 said:


> Katie -- nah. it hasn't. I just pretend it's OK.
> 
> Giggle -- no birthplan. I'm winging it. LOL Seriously tho I'm doing the epi. While I have a high threshold for pain...I'm not doing it natural. I can't deal. Emotionally and physically I'm spent right now.
> 
> Mom has breast cancer -- and going through chemo now. As if my life needs more drama.

I second Lauragiggle (its now one word. I'm so sorry.) on this. You need a you day. Does your mom live near you? If so, and if she's not too far in the chemo, go get pedicures or something. You both deserve it. <3


----------



## Sachiko78

Katie -- I was on neurontin. It helped but I was severely allergic. So, now I put these numbing eye drops in. And for some weird reason they help months at a time. 

When I lived in MN -- it was awful. They say the cold air triggers the pain. And boy did it ever. So, since moving back to HI - I haven't had any episodes. Thank you warm weather!!

Yes, Mom lives 5 min from my house. She's on her 4th round and will be doing her 5th round of chemo next week. She's been so exhausted -- getting out of bed is an effort.

So, my sister and I are chipping in to get her a maid for the day to clean the house and stuff. And then when she's done with chemo maybe taking her somewhere nice to eat.


----------



## ..katie..

You're so sweet, thats a lovely idea. Have you guys gone through a close person having chemo before?


----------



## ..katie..

Also, you are allergic to neurotin? How long were you on it before they figured it out? It's simultaniously the best and worst med i've ever been prescribed. nothing quite like being loopy all the time.


----------



## gigglebox

Not an Army brat :( My grandfather was the last member of the family to be in the military. He was a Lt. Col. in the airforce. Joined in 1941 (back when it was the Air Corp and not Air Force). He also worked for NASA...oh, here's a clip from his obit: "As a pilot, Col Aronson had an illustrious career that began in Asia, ferrying supplies in the China-Burma-India Theater. He performed as personal pilot to General Claire Chennault of the "Flying Tigers" fame. One of his exploits while flying the C-B-I was chronicled in (then) Lt Col Robert L. Scott's book, "God is My Co-Pilot." He later flew the Berlin Airlift, and it was during this period in October of 1948 that he met and married in Frankfurt, Germany. Shortly afterward, he also participated in the Korean Airlift. Among his many awards and accomplishments, he was the recipient of the Distinguished Flying Cross. Retired from the Air Force in June 1961, Col Aronson pursued a second career as an Aerospace Education Specialist for NASA, where he spent the following 22 years."

my favorite story of his was this time he had failing equipment on his plane and had to land it in Burma somewhere...right at this little village. and all the villagers came out with primitive weapons telling him to get away from the plane, it belonged to them now. Granddad pulled out his 22 and pointed it where no one was standing and shot. Well, the shot just happened to hit this random carrot in the distance. the villagers all thought he was some crazy sharp shooter and backed away to leave him alone lol. he fixed his plane and got the hell out of there.


----------



## ..katie..

-----side note-----

I really wish there was a way to take the :flower: face off my list. I get very mad every time I see it.


----------



## gigglebox

i envy your bob barker encounter. i wish he was my grandfather.

here's the thing...i feel guilty about fishing. i don't like to touch worms...and if i do catch something, i get all weirded out touching the fish. but holding the rod and the excitment of the catch is so fun. so basically i'm the worst "fisher" ever.

I may teach Des to fish...time will tell. We don't hunt either but own guns. I was super against them, but hubs loves them. and I knew he was going to get one, and decided if it was going to be in my house i had better know how to use it. so then we went to a shooting range and I loved it. as long as that thing never hurts another living creature, i'm ok with it.

MANIs AND PEDIs ALL AROUND! 

p.s. can you get contraction pain in your mid-upper back? i always thought it was just lower...?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Not an Army brat :( My grandfather was the last member of the family to be in the military. He was a Lt. Col. in the airforce. Joined in 1941 (back when it was the Air Corp and not Air Force). He also worked for NASA...oh, here's a clip from his obit: "As a pilot, Col Aronson had an illustrious career that began in Asia, ferrying supplies in the China-Burma-India Theater. He performed as personal pilot to General Claire Chennault of the "Flying Tigers" fame. One of his exploits while flying the C-B-I was chronicled in (then) Lt Col Robert L. Scott's book, "God is My Co-Pilot." He later flew the Berlin Airlift, and it was during this period in October of 1948 that he met and married in Frankfurt, Germany. Shortly afterward, he also participated in the Korean Airlift. Among his many awards and accomplishments, he was the recipient of the Distinguished Flying Cross. Retired from the Air Force in June 1961, Col Aronson pursued a second career as an Aerospace Education Specialist for NASA, where he spent the following 22 years."
> 
> my favorite story of his was this time he had failing equipment on his plane and had to land it in Burma somewhere...right at this little village. and all the villagers came out with primitive weapons telling him to get away from the plane, it belonged to them now. Granddad pulled out his 22 and pointed it where no one was standing and shot. Well, the shot just happened to hit this random carrot in the distance. the villagers all thought he was some crazy sharp shooter and backed away to leave him alone lol. he fixed his plane and got the hell out of there.


At his funeral, did you have the feeling that there were more people there than there really was, and all saluting? Military funerals make me nearly puke with emotion.

OH MY GOD HOW COOL!!?!?!!!!! Was he a researcher or teacher for NASA?

And thats the best story i've heard =) He accidently hit a carrot? lmao


On a sort of related note, I am a hippy. Pro love and peace, put daisies in guns type of girl. Antiwar. Antiviolence. But I respect military men and women so, so much. Not necessarily their individual personalities, but...it's hard to explain. I support the troops, I dont support the wars. I dont know why i'm typing this. I will shut up now.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i envy your bob barker encounter. i wish he was my grandfather.
> 
> here's the thing...i feel guilty about fishing. i don't like to touch worms...and if i do catch something, i get all weirded out touching the fish. but holding the rod and the excitment of the catch is so fun. so basically i'm the worst "fisher" ever.
> 
> I may teach Des to fish...time will tell. We don't hunt either but own guns. I was super against them, but hubs loves them. and I knew he was going to get one, and decided if it was going to be in my house i had better know how to use it. so then we went to a shooting range and I loved it. as long as that thing never hurts another living creature, i'm ok with it.
> 
> MANIs AND PEDIs ALL AROUND!
> 
> p.s. can you get contraction pain in your mid-upper back? i always thought it was just lower...?


Have you seen the Robot Chicken shpiels on Bob Barker? They make me happy.

I like to catch worms and hang out with them in my baitbox, but I dont use worms. I feel bad about piercing them and keeping them alive. So I use marshmallows. When we fish, I always release mine...my dad is the only one who actually eats fish. When I was little and just starting my animal rights thing (i'm not a crazy PETA person [sorry if any of you are crazy PETA people. there's a huge difference in a PETA person and a crazy PETA person.] I just really like critters.) my dad had caught a couple big ones and had them on a fish ladder...whatever thats called. a belt? anyway... And the all sat there with their fishy eyes and their fishy gills, in the water but couldn't get away...So I "liberated" them. He was very angry.

The fish touching is weird to you? Why? Is it the way they move or the scales or..? I always get startled when one is sitting really still, then spazzes out. They're freaking strong!!

Thats how I am with guns, too. I dont mind hunters, per say. For the most part, they're responsible and respectful about the environment and the animal, and they eat it. But, as a person who eats chickens, primarily, and sometimes stretches to pig and cow (bacon does not count. Bacon is not an animal product. It is a product of Godliness) there's no reason for me to go get a deer or an elk.



I dont think you can get contraction pain there. I do, however, think its possible that it might be in your lower back and your brain just reads it as upper back. Kind of like being poked in the ankle and feeling it in your eye. Want to explain the pain more?


----------



## gigglebox

Actually...the funeral...that was kind of the worst funeral ever. I mean, they all suck, but it just so happened to be scheduled on this day in Febuary where we had a freak ice/snow storm that came out of nowhere. As I told you, he died in october (except i said last october, it was actually 2010). but at arlington, they're do disorganized and a lot of vets are dying plus the was casualties that there is a wait list to get burried. so granddad was on ice for 3 months. There was no reschedule it because my poor grandmother simply couldn't be in limbo waiting to make peace for any longer.

so during the ceremony it was SO COLD. and then it started to sleet. my parents had booked this catered dinner at fort...crap...evans was it? ugh i don't remember but we felt obligated to go, we thought we'd just grab a bite then head home because we knew it was going to be a long commute with the weather. so it was me, my two brothers, and husband in one car...and after the dinner, there had spontaneously appeared 4 inches of snow on the groud, on top of the sleet. government had let out early and traffic was terrible. the snow plowers were doing a terrible job, not that they could really go anywhere in the traffic anyway... long story short, a usually 45 minute drive turned into a 9 hour commute. i came close to having a panic attack in the back of my brother's car, but fortunately i had my klonopin! yay! and then we kept getting stuck on hills and we had to get out, me in heels, brothers & hubs in slick-bottomed dress shoes, to try and push the car...

wait. funeral. right. ice was pouring into my boots. everyone was more concerned about leaving to get home and beat the weather. they did not lower him into the ground while we were there. so all and all, i think it was a pretty shitty send off...but at least he was burried where he wanted to be. and they did do the 21 gun salute, so that was pretty cool (grandmother: "I thought there were 21 guns? why are there only 7?" the poor woman!)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I'm always a little upset when I have less than 3 pages to catch up on after I get back to my computer from real life.
> 
> 
> I wonder if any of us would be friends in real life? Or if any of us have unknowingly had encounters with each other...Granted, we are scattered across the country so it's unlikely, but then again, a lot of us have traveled, so it's possible...
> hmm.

I have volunteered to take you out to lunch, you know...

So glad for this thread. The pharmacy line at the va its stupid long today.


----------



## gigglebox

i think it's the slimey feeling and then spazzing out movements that get me with fish. plus i feel bad for them being stabby stabbed.

no...no more explanation on the pain, except that it's coming with braxton hicks so i was kind of hopeful. but they just don't feel at all like what i thought so i'm just passing them off as discomfort for now.

holy shit i really need to get some work done.


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. only seen, like, 1 episode of robot chicken.

and i'm not entirely sure what he did at NASA. he did come to an assembly at my elementary school once and i got to wear a space helmet!


----------



## gigglebox

btw, i have decided that Des' nickname is going to be "bullet" while the nickname for my vagina, after his arrival, will be "exit wound". how's that for disgusting vaginal imagery?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Actually...the funeral...that was kind of the worst funeral ever. I mean, they all suck, but it just so happened to be scheduled on this day in Febuary where we had a freak ice/snow storm that came out of nowhere. As I told you, he died in october (except i said last october, it was actually 2010). but at arlington, they're do disorganized and a lot of vets are dying plus the was casualties that there is a wait list to get burried. so granddad was on ice for 3 months. There was no reschedule it because my poor grandmother simply couldn't be in limbo waiting to make peace for any longer.
> 
> so during the ceremony it was SO COLD. and then it started to sleet. my parents had booked this catered dinner at fort...crap...evans was it? ugh i don't remember but we felt obligated to go, we thought we'd just grab a bite then head home because we knew it was going to be a long commute with the weather. so it was me, my two brothers, and husband in one car...and after the dinner, there had spontaneously appeared 4 inches of snow on the groud, on top of the sleet. government had let out early and traffic was terrible. the snow plowers were doing a terrible job, not that they could really go anywhere in the traffic anyway... long story short, a usually 45 minute drive turned into a 9 hour commute. i came close to having a panic attack in the back of my brother's car, but fortunately i had my klonopin! yay! and then we kept getting stuck on hills and we had to get out, me in heels, brothers & hubs in slick-bottomed dress shoes, to try and push the car...
> 
> wait. funeral. right. ice was pouring into my boots. everyone was more concerned about leaving to get home and beat the weather. they did not lower him into the ground while we were there. so all and all, i think it was a pretty shitty send off...but at least he was burried where he wanted to be. and they did do the 21 gun salute, so that was pretty cool (grandmother: "I thought there were 21 guns? why are there only 7?" the poor woman!)


Ooh, you poor things =/ But being buried in there and getting the salute is probably more than good enough for any vet =) I dont believe in ghosts or spirits or anything...I think your soul gets to go into something else...but I like to think we get to hang around for our funerals if we want to. And, like, it's a next day thing. So if you die in the woods and two years later the find your remains and hold a service, its not like you've just been hanging out for two years, its rather instant, once you're ready for it...yeah.
Anyway, I dont think it counts as a shitty sendoff, as he was proud and you were proud of him. I think thats good enough for anybody.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm always a little upset when I have less than 3 pages to catch up on after I get back to my computer from real life.
> 
> 
> I wonder if any of us would be friends in real life? Or if any of us have unknowingly had encounters with each other...Granted, we are scattered across the country so it's unlikely, but then again, a lot of us have traveled, so it's possible...
> hmm.
> 
> I have volunteered to take you out to lunch, you know...
> 
> So glad for this thread. The pharmacy line at the va its stupid long today.Click to expand...


They don't let you transfer your scripts to, say, walmart? gah.

And I will totally take you up on that as soon as I have a chance to get to salt lake =) (could we go to grinders please please please)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> btw, i have decided that Des' nickname is going to be "bullet" while the nickname for my vagina, after his arrival, will be "exit wound". how's that for disgusting vaginal imagery?


FOB called my hoohoo an axe wound. Because, apparently, my vagina looks like an axe was taken to it. I took major offense and didnt let him see it for a week, until he finally explained that he didnt mean it mean, that the line looks like a piece of wood that had an axe hit in, then pulled out.

I shaved my vagina again last night. It's tiger stripped. I guess thats what I get for not getting ass stretchies or thigh stretchies. I get hoohoo stretchies.
Oh well.


What do you call a sleep walking nun?

A Roamin' Catholic!

(dorky joke I heard last night)


----------



## gigglebox

hubs calls mine and axe wound too...but only when it's bleeding lol...ewww...

how do you get a tissue to dance?

put a little boogie in it!


----------



## ..katie..

Why did the Amish group banish that girl?
Because she was having two Mennonite.
(not that great of a joke, but told to me by a very, very old woman. so it made me happy)


----------



## ..katie..

CRAP we have to have periods here soon.

Shitballs.


----------



## Sachiko78

Katie - Yes we have go through chemo with someone else in my family. My Aunt -- my Dad's younger sister. She also has breast cancer.

And yeah I'm totally allergic to neurontin. this is what caused my liver failure cause my neurologist EPIC FAILED.


----------



## gigglebox

ok, that amish joke made me literally lol. then work wife said "what?" so i told her, then she said "booo....hahahahahahahhaha" and couldn't stop laughing. 

i approve.

periods are lame. but as mentioned before, they got nothing on my 120 day one, so it doesn't scare me so much.

...work wife just said "suicidal tendencies" to describe a caller...? LOL, ok now i know why. because it's this law office that reschedules about 90% of the appointments he makes...there's more to it but i don't want to sound racist so i'll leave it there.


----------



## gigglebox

two antennas got married. the wedding wasn't anything to brag about but the reception was amazing!


----------



## ..katie..

i just sprayed fresca out of my nose at the wedding joke.

damnit im at work. boooooooo


----------



## gigglebox

confession: i love birkenstocks. like, a lot. they are the greatest things to have ever touched my feet. i have two pairs of the exact same birks; one to wear and one to wear when the first pair is in the shop getting re-strapped, or soled, or whatever. but i do not like the way the leather retains feet stink. how do i get rid of the feet stink? OH but it's just the start of warm weather...ooooooh if baby doesn't come tonight i am SOOO getting a new pair. or getting the old ones re-soled. did you know new ones are, like, 115 to 120?! and to get them fixed is about half as much.

and now you know more than you ever wanted about birkenstocks and my feet.

p.s. getting blue sparkly polish for the toes for my pedi :D


----------



## ashiozz

omggg i have so much catching up to do..

Youngmommy , we'll totally fake pregnancy and take over ;) Im all for it.. Sachiko I would have stayed home :( You poor thing, I cant believe your work is making you work through it!!!


Giggle, I work half days now because I cant walk well.. maybe you should do that? Will your work let you or are they superlame?


Youngmommy, I will forever know you by your dog.. I miss him as your av :) However your son has the cutest mohawk EVER!


----------



## gigglebox

^there's no point now, i think i have 1, maybe 2 days left tops.

(just realized shopping for a shoe right now is probably the dumbest thing ever, given the are shaped less like feet and more like logs)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Also, you are allergic to neurotin? How long were you on it before they figured it out? It's simultaniously the best and worst med i've ever been prescribed. nothing quite like being loopy all the time.

They gave me Neurotin once for bipolar. It made me think I was high 24/7. Yuck!!


----------



## ashiozz

Whhy are you shoe shopping? You're swelled up like I am from what I've read. We do not get pretty shoes until AFTER babies. You must first give birth!!


Sachiko I am sorry to read about your mom, and I already knew about Katie's dad :( I Feel for you both.

My dad has emphysema but we're not super close and he watched my gma die of lung cancer and STILL Won't quit.. my mom is quitting though, and she;s not even still married to my dad, and it was his mom that died and it still hit her hard enough to stop.
Course my mommy also had cervical cancer when she was 22 due to her mom taking DES ( I Guess it was a medication to prevent miscarriages but there were bad side effects on female offspring ) ... I would not want to watch my mom go through cancer =/ I live too far away and it would scare the hell out of me daily. IDK how I would function. Its hard enough being 2K miles away constantly, but that would make it that much worse.


Giggle, just tell them to F off and die? OR say you think you're in labor? lmao


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> here's the thing...i feel guilty about fishing. i don't like to touch worms...and if i do catch something, i get all weirded out touching the fish. but holding the rod and the excitment of the catch is so fun. so basically i'm the worst "fisher" ever.
> 
> p.s. can you get contraction pain in your mid-upper back? i always thought it was just lower...?

I feel guilty fishing too! I thought I was the only one... I sit there, thinking about the fishies having a near death experience... going thru the pain of having a hook thru their mouth, and then... we throw them back in the water. (I HATE eating fish.) I find myself wondering if there is fishy therapists to help them recover from the tragedy. Are they seen in fishy circles like we see people who've been "abducted by aliens" as humans? Maybe those who are abducted are really just picked up by alien fishermen!

Yeah, I'm weird. And I have a fishing complex. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I too feel guilty fishing, i wont do it, i compare it to a fish trying to drown me for fun? is that odd..? I overthink many things...


----------



## gigglebox

last time i went fishing, my friend i was with at the time (now this was several years ago) caught a fish, but it was a throw-back (too small)...and the poor thing was pierced through the eye with the hook. I was a little traumatized from that. poor fish...

but honestly, i think they forget about 15 seconds later. after any event.


----------



## ashiozz

my dad took my brother and I when I was 14 and he was 10 -- he caught a small catfish, and it was making whining sounds.. he couldnt kill it so they went to release it, but he had a shrimp stuck to his head we couldnt remove :(... he prolly got killed


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> Whhy are you shoe shopping? You're swelled up like I am from what I've read. We do not get pretty shoes until AFTER babies. You must first give birth!!

i realized this immediately after posting. i also posted a retraction lol.

but, alas, no one has shared the secret of how to get feet stink out of leather soled shoes...


----------



## ashiozz

i feel like ive been told babypowder works..?


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> my dad took my brother and I when I was 14 and he was 10 -- he caught a small catfish, and it was making whining sounds.. he couldnt kill it so they went to release it, but he had a shrimp stuck to his head we couldnt remove :(... he prolly got killed

i am so confused by the imagery of a shrimp stuck to the fish's head...??? please explain in more detail.

also, when i was about 10 or 11, i caught a small mouth bass in my dad's friend's pond. another adult friend of theres (a fisherman) gave me much praise, and i was very excited! he held up the fish, then laid it on this tree stump. he was all, "wow, this is the biggest fish caught today!" and blah blah blah...then he pulled out a pocked knife and stabbed it in the head! 

again, traumatized.


----------



## ashiozz

From what I can remember, we got the hook out but then he wrapped around the wire and the shrimp was still on the hook so I believe the hook and the shrimp got stuck to his head because the fishing wire was wrapped around him there, :( my dad hits fish in the head with a hammer, I cant do that, What gives the fish less right to live..?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Actually...the funeral...that was kind of the worst funeral ever. I mean, they all suck, but it just so happened to be scheduled on this day in Febuary where we had a freak ice/snow storm that came out of nowhere. As I told you, he died in october (except i said last october, it was actually 2010). but at arlington, they're do disorganized and a lot of vets are dying plus the was casualties that there is a wait list to get burried. so granddad was on ice for 3 months. There was no reschedule it because my poor grandmother simply couldn't be in limbo waiting to make peace for any longer.
> 
> so during the ceremony it was SO COLD. and then it started to sleet. my parents had booked this catered dinner at fort...crap...evans was it? ugh i don't remember but we felt obligated to go, we thought we'd just grab a bite then head home because we knew it was going to be a long commute with the weather. so it was me, my two brothers, and husband in one car...and after the dinner, there had spontaneously appeared 4 inches of snow on the groud, on top of the sleet. government had let out early and traffic was terrible. the snow plowers were doing a terrible job, not that they could really go anywhere in the traffic anyway... long story short, a usually 45 minute drive turned into a 9 hour commute. i came close to having a panic attack in the back of my brother's car, but fortunately i had my klonopin! yay! and then we kept getting stuck on hills and we had to get out, me in heels, brothers & hubs in slick-bottomed dress shoes, to try and push the car...
> 
> wait. funeral. right. ice was pouring into my boots. everyone was more concerned about leaving to get home and beat the weather. they did not lower him into the ground while we were there. so all and all, i think it was a pretty shitty send off...but at least he was burried where he wanted to be. and they did do the 21 gun salute, so that was pretty cool (grandmother: "I thought there were 21 guns? why are there only 7?" the poor woman!)

I remember that storm. Not because I was in it, but because I was working for JetBlue and it was a lot of overtime! I hated east coast weather when I worked there!!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> btw, i have decided that Des' nickname is going to be "bullet" while the nickname for my vagina, after his arrival, will be "exit wound". how's that for disgusting vaginal imagery?

That is 200 kinds of awesome. LOL


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I think your soul gets to go into something else...

So... like divine hermit crabs? Just moving into the next host body?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm always a little upset when I have less than 3 pages to catch up on after I get back to my computer from real life.
> 
> 
> I wonder if any of us would be friends in real life? Or if any of us have unknowingly had encounters with each other...Granted, we are scattered across the country so it's unlikely, but then again, a lot of us have traveled, so it's possible...
> hmm.
> 
> I have volunteered to take you out to lunch, you know...
> 
> So glad for this thread. The pharmacy line at the va its stupid long today.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't let you transfer your scripts to, say, walmart? gah.
> 
> And I will totally take you up on that as soon as I have a chance to get to salt lake =) (could we go to grinders please please please)Click to expand...

Nope, can't transfer it. Boo.

Never been to Grinders, but it sounds good, Sure!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Why did the Amish group banish that girl?
> Because she was having two Mennonite.
> (not that great of a joke, but told to me by a very, very old woman. so it made me happy)

what do you call cheese that isn't yours?
Nacho cheese


----------



## gigglebox

yeah, weather here is the most unpredictable shit ever!!! that storm was so bad, people were literally abandoning their cars in the middle of the interstate. 

anyway.

at this point i get really sick of people asking about my pregnancy, as we know.

but a coworker just walked by and asked me, "how do you feel? do you feel like a tick?"

i had to laugh, as that is about the most accurate description I think i have ever heard. a tick so full they're about to explode if you flick them.


----------



## ashiozz

If I Get asked how Im feeling one more time I might slap someone. Seriously... Im so tired of that question :(..


Makes me wanna be like "I FEEL WONDERFUL! I COULD RUN A MARATHON RIGHT NOW WITH MY SWOLLEN FEET AND HUGE TUMMEH!"


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> If I Get asked how Im feeling one more time I might slap someone. Seriously... Im so tired of that question :(..
> 
> 
> Makes me wanna be like "I FEEL WONDERFUL! I COULD RUN A MARATHON RIGHT NOW WITH MY SWOLLEN FEET AND HUGE TUMMEH!"

I suggest you break out into "I feel pretty! Oh so pretty!"


----------



## ashiozz

oh, I love the way you think!!!! :)

Thatd be amazing. I wish I felt pretty :( ... Mehhhhhhhhhhh this baby will come out soon :)


----------



## jules7521

hmm I think I can sum up how I feel in one word.. blob lol a rolly polly blob..or blobberiffic ..or blobtastic lol 
yes I have lost it  i'm so sleepy!


----------



## ashiozz

JULES! You're alive! I was just thinking "What if she went into labor today!? lmao.. 


I feel like a blob too... my puggle is asleep against me right now and he's making me want to pass out :(


----------



## jules7521

No labor thankfully.. just feeling like a semi has run me over lol been so tired all day and just ate the most disgusting rueben sammich from arby's and now queasy on top of it lol 

OH is a cranky two year old today.. tempted to send him fishing and out of my face lol


----------



## Menelly

Note to me: no more Pepsi Max. Kesslie is WIRED and I want a nap!!


----------



## ashiozz

Aww :( my husbands in a really good mood today, i havent seen him for the last 3 hours as hes at work, but we did lunch together and got a lotto ticket and bought pet food and he was all for spending a ton of time together 0.o he's random but I think it's cuz it is Friday. He even told me to sleep and not clean .. lmao


Pepsi max? I stick to throwback, I don't care for diet pop and I haven't looked much at other pepsis since they brought back throwback :)


----------



## jules7521

ok maybe it's not OH who acting like a 2 year old lol maybe it's me.. the dog hasn't stopped whining in 45 min and I am about ready to strangle him lol 

Btw I am SOO over being pregnant. Is it April yet? are we there yet mommy? lol

aww that's so sweet hubby knows soon it will be three of you and wants his wifey to himself a bit longer :) 

and if my best friend calls me from washington state one more time at 4am I'm going to fly out there.. and beat her up lol she forgets we have a time difference.. she called me 4x because I told her I had been loosing bits of plug wanting to know if I was in labor.. I've known her for 20+ years.. does she think I wouldn't call her? lol my lo is being named after her for goodness sake  silly woman

I want a mt dew throwback ...sigh I was told I have to wait 4 weeks after baby is born to try out sugars again otherwise the gestational might turn into type 2 diabetes :(


----------



## ..katie..

posting and reading on a phone makes it even harder for me to remember what was said.
i heart corney jokes.
i have a popcorn kernal stuck behind a tooth. how does that always happen??

i think maybe we should all join a Fish Rights and Liberation club. PETF.

and yes, sort of like divine hermit crabs.

best thing i ever heard...the old mongolian tribes believe that each time a dog soul dies, they get closer to becoming a Man. when they hit the final level, they have the option to stay in a giant doggy soul field where they can run after rabbits all the time, or become Man. thats why, when they bury their dogs, they bury them high up on a hill, chop their tales off to place under their heads (peaceful sleep) and put a giant chunk of fat in their mouth, to either sustain them during the transition to Man or to sustain them forever while theyre gallivanting. also, they believe that if the dog turns to Man, the dog will eventually come find their previous owner and somehow they will both know that they were soul mates.

im all cry-y now. i heart my dogs.


----------



## ashiozz

awwwwww... hmm i wonder what my dog would choose. he's already pretty vocal and i get yelled at when I don't know what he wants..

IDK if its hubby realizing baby is coming soon or just that he's in a random good mood today, maybe its because he has no games to play lately? IDK .. he should be home soon and hopefully he can deal with Acer better than I can today, he's been whining since I got home pretty much. no nap for me >< le grrrr


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> while the nickname for my vagina, after his arrival, will be "exit wound"...

 Hells yeah, I'm totally stealing that!!!



Menelly said:


> Half the time, my forays onto other threads make my head hurt, or weep for mankind. Some of them are appallingly dumb, some of them are judgmental as hell, and a few are OK or amusing. But yes, we are the best thread on BNB by far.

 Well said, I completely agree 



jules7521 said:


> and if my best friend calls me from washington state one more time at 4am I'm going to fly out there.. and beat her up lol

 I understand how that goes, spending 6 yrs on Germany, if you fly out, you can stay with me!! :-D


----------



## gigglebox

Pedi, check. EPO ingested, check.

operation labor weekend is in effect. 

super worried about having an april fools day baby now though :/ oh well.

i don't know what asshole decided that from now on you have to ask for ketchup and it doesn't come in the bag with the fast food, but i loathe them.

so how many are playing the lottery? we have a lotto poll at work playing. sadly whoever wins is going to be the plot of someone else's murder scheme and hate crimes :/


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> Aww :( my husbands in a really good mood today, i havent seen him for the last 3 hours as hes at work, but we did lunch together and got a lotto ticket and bought pet food and he was all for spending a ton of time together 0.o he's random but I think it's cuz it is Friday. He even told me to sleep and not clean .. lmao
> 
> 
> Pepsi max? I stick to throwback, I don't care for diet pop and I haven't looked much at other pepsis since they brought back throwback :)

your hubs is a winner! when did you guys get married? ignore me if it's in the signature. 

i forgot i never did show any photos from my wedding to you guys, since we were doing that earlier...and now that no one is on and i'm dominating the thread i just might do that :D

ps. i read that as "diet poop" and had a good laugh at myself.


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Aww :( my husbands in a really good mood today, i havent seen him for the last 3 hours as hes at work, but we did lunch together and got a lotto ticket and bought pet food and he was all for spending a ton of time together 0.o he's random but I think it's cuz it is Friday. He even told me to sleep and not clean .. lmao
> 
> 
> Pepsi max? I stick to throwback, I don't care for diet pop and I haven't looked much at other pepsis since they brought back throwback :)
> 
> your hubs is a winner! when did you guys get married? ignore me if it's in the signature.
> 
> i forgot i never did show any photos from my wedding to you guys, since we were doing that earlier...and now that no one is on and i'm dominating the thread i just might do that :D
> 
> ps. i read that as "diet poop" and had a good laugh at myself.Click to expand...

<--is awake and reading  where are the pictures? lol

Ugh and really don't ever eat the reuben from arby's...my tummy feels like someone put it through a masher:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

how very sad. i don't have any of my photos on my computer except for these two....oooooooh the mystery of my face!

i have really got to get those photos off my CD and put them on here. meh. i'll do it tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







dress 2.JPG
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jules7521

don't feel bad there are literally maybe 10 pictures of me in existence since i was 18.. i am very camera shy.. and ironically 3 are on my OH's phone and are terribad awful pictures of me in various pj's grinning holding twix bars lol

Oh and OH's older son informed me today that he wants his baby sister born on 4/20 lol ( sensitive subject alert) potheads amuse me lol


----------



## Ems77

We already have a Pi baby on the thread, why not a 'pot' baby, lol, keep life interesting:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

lol; ok, so i have mine april fools, someone else can have theirs on easter, and someone else on 420 day.

TOGETHER WE SHALL DOMINATE ALL NOTABLE DAYS THROUGH MARCH AND APRIL!

Edit: i just realize easter is one of those shifty holidays...hmm....


----------



## jules7521

his text was so funny.. hey when are you due? are you due 4/20? you should be due on 4/20 that would be so cool" I have never ever gotten a text from him before so I was pretty happy lol he even hugged me this last time he visited and that was even more cool. He had a horrible relationship with his mother and his former step mom so at 24 he's pretty scorned against women his father is with.. but he likes me :)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Aww :( my husbands in a really good mood today, i havent seen him for the last 3 hours as hes at work, but we did lunch together and got a lotto ticket and bought pet food and he was all for spending a ton of time together 0.o he's random but I think it's cuz it is Friday. He even told me to sleep and not clean .. lmao
> 
> 
> Pepsi max? I stick to throwback, I don't care for diet pop and I haven't looked much at other pepsis since they brought back throwback :)
> 
> your hubs is a winner! when did you guys get married? ignore me if it's in the signature.
> 
> i forgot i never did show any photos from my wedding to you guys, since we were doing that earlier...and now that no one is on and i'm dominating the thread i just might do that :D
> 
> ps. i read that as "diet poop" and had a good laugh at myself.Click to expand...


I got married may 19th 2010.. after dating for two and a half yrs. He's a keeper I guess


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> lol; ok, so i have mine april fools, someone else can have theirs on easter, and someone else on 420 day.
> 
> TOGETHER WE SHALL DOMINATE ALL NOTABLE DAYS THROUGH MARCH AND APRIL!
> 
> Edit: i just realize easter is one of those shifty holidays...hmm....

ooh the easter bunny can come deliver someone's baby!

Edit: I volunteer Ash.. she'll be full term before me lol


----------



## ashiozz

Giggle your wedding dress was gorgeous. Mine was cheap but I didn't want to ruin a nice one in sand on the beach. I want a Friday the 13 th baby.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> super worried about having an april fools day baby now though :/ oh well.
> 
> i don't know what asshole decided that from now on you have to ask for ketchup and it doesn't come in the bag with the fast food, but i loathe them.
> 
> so how many are playing the lottery? we have a lotto poll at work playing. sadly whoever wins is going to be the plot of someone else's murder scheme and hate crimes :/

I can see it now. "Honey! I think I'm in labor!" "Yeah, right, April Fools, huh?" "No, really! I'm having contractions and they're getting closer together." "You're not tricking me! I don't believe you!" 

Yep, that'd be fun.

I have no clue on the ketchup packets either, but I'm with you in thinking they should jump off the nearest cliff. Assholes. I'm always without ketchup cause it doesn't occur to me to ask.

No lottery in Utah, and too lazy to drive to Idaho.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> how very sad. i don't have any of my photos on my computer except for these two....oooooooh the mystery of my face!
> 
> i have really got to get those photos off my CD and put them on here. meh. i'll do it tomorrow.

Love your dress. :)

My hubby and I had a nerd themed/LARP wedding. ;) He was a knight in shining armor (he made the armor out of posterboard and spray paint!) I was a mage. We had my sister marry us (thank you Universal Life Church) and our vows included things like "Like Facebook and MySpace before it, a ring has long been a symbol of a changing relationship" or something like that. Every guest in the place was laughing their asses off at our vows. We started our wedding at 1:37pm (So 1337 or "leet"!) and had a big sign on our barbeque that said "You kan haz cheezeburger!"

Yep, we had fun. :)


----------



## jules7521

FL doesn't have the mega lotto either

and hell yeah Giggle the pic just showed up for me.. pretty dress!

ok ok ok you can have your friday the 13 baby.. though I still think the easter bunny yelling push would be funny!!

I have to plead the 5th on the whole 4/20 thing lol or my innocent reputation might go out the window


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lol; ok, so i have mine april fools, someone else can have theirs on easter, and someone else on 420 day.
> 
> TOGETHER WE SHALL DOMINATE ALL NOTABLE DAYS THROUGH MARCH AND APRIL!
> 
> Edit: i just realize easter is one of those shifty holidays...hmm....

But Easter this year is the AWESOME day! 4/8/12! There are so few times you can actually get multiples like that. :)

My friend had her baby on 11/02/2011. She'd been trying to hold out till 11/11/11. I told her the day she had her was FAR cooler. Everyone wanted an 11/11/11 baby. PALINDROME day, however, was far more awesome!


----------



## ashiozz

Omg nerd wedding I lovvve it. Mine was small and spontaneous.. but it was pretty and I got to wear flip flops :)


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> how very sad. i don't have any of my photos on my computer except for these two....oooooooh the mystery of my face!
> 
> i have really got to get those photos off my CD and put them on here. meh. i'll do it tomorrow.
> 
> Love your dress. :)
> 
> My hubby and I had a nerd themed/LARP wedding. ;) He was a knight in shining armor (he made the armor out of posterboard and spray paint!) I was a mage. We had my sister marry us (thank you Universal Life Church) and our vows included things like "Like Facebook and MySpace before it, a ring has long been a symbol of a changing relationship" or something like that. Every guest in the place was laughing their asses off at our vows. We started our wedding at 1:37pm (So 1337 or "leet"!) and had a big sign on our barbeque that said "You kan haz cheezeburger!"
> 
> 
> Yep, we had fun. :)Click to expand...

uber leet hax! lol

sigh I baked you a cookie.. but I eateded it :haha:


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> My hubby and I had a nerd themed/LARP wedding. ;) He was a knight in shining armor (he made the armor out of posterboard and spray paint!) I was a mage. We had my sister marry us (thank you Universal Life Church) and our vows included things like "Like Facebook and MySpace before it, a ring has long been a symbol of a changing relationship" or something like that. Every guest in the place was laughing their asses off at our vows. We started our wedding at 1:37pm (So 1337 or "leet"!) and had a big sign on our barbeque that said "You kan haz cheezeburger!"Yep, we had fun. :)

 OMG that sounds awesome!! 

And I'd sign up for the Mother's Day baby if I didn't want her out so bad before then!! LOL DD#1 Was born the day before Mother's Day May 9th of '98


----------



## ashiozz

4:20 would be odd since neither of us.celebrate pot day... Easter would be cool.. I'd need a bunny there. April fools would be sweeet too but his room is very gothic so the 13th would be fitting.


----------



## Ems77

Oh! And some wedding pics.  I got married 5.5 months after you Ashiozz on 10/30/10.
 



Attached Files:







wedding 1.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5









wedding 2.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

awww thanks ladies! we actually had our wedding on Friday the 13th last year (may) :) we had a blast and many people said it was the most fun they had at a wedding.

menelly yours sounds like it was also super fun! do you have any pictures? i would LOVE to see you guys in your LARP gear! 

actually i reminded hubs that this may 13th is both our first wedding anniversary AND mother's day and he better do really good on the gift giving ;)


----------



## gigglebox

also, the second the ceremony/photos were done, i slipped on my birkenstocks :)


----------



## gigglebox

lovely dress vaurissa!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> Oh! And some wedding pics.  I got married 5.5 months after you Ashiozz on 10/30/10.

Pretty :) awww!! Yay!


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> awww thanks ladies! we actually had our wedding on Friday the 13th last year (may) :) we had a blast and many people said it was the most fun they had at a wedding.
> 
> menelly yours sounds like it was also super fun! do you have any pictures? i would LOVE to see you guys in your LARP gear!
> 
> actually i reminded hubs that this may 13th is both our first wedding anniversary AND mother's day and he better do really good on the gift giving ;)

Our first anniversary went like this: 

"Mitch, Do you know what today is!?"

"uhhhh... the 19th...?"

".........................................."

Mitch: "Uhm I forgot something?"

"Its our anniversary..."

"..is that a gifting occasion..?"


".....You're so fired."


"I HAVEN'T EVER BEEN MARRIED BEFORE!!" 


uh yeah, neither of us had been.. He made it up with yummy dinner and took me to Godiva for strawberries. :)


----------



## gigglebox

LOL a gifting occasion; niiiiiice.

where's katie? KATIE???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ashiozz

She better not be in labor.


----------



## jules7521

aww you guys were beautiful brides :)

OH gave me a startle this week.. so he is rooting through my intimate drawer the other morning which although weird I didn't think much about it because it's undies not like I hide anything from him lol so flash forward about an hour and we are on the way to get my scan and suddenly he grabs my hand as if to hold it and slides my grandmothers wedding ring onto my finger.. grins at me and says " i wanted to see what it will look like" I nearly spit out my water lol


----------



## jules7521

lmfao i just read Ash's comment aloud to my OH lol he got a good giggle out of it too!

Katie you better not be in labor!


----------



## ashiozz

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!


SO CUTE! 

:):):)

My husband proposed in Las Vegas (originally he was going to propose when we got married: In Hawaii, but he did it beforehand in Vegas and decided to get married in Hawaii)

He wanted to use his parents rings, but they're apparently missing/lost.. so my ring that he proposed with was actually fake (So I could go find what I wanted on my own.. as he has no clue) ... It was still cute :) I still have my fake set. I don't wear those, I wear my nice ones (when they fit, which they don't right now ><) 


EEE! So cute. Hes going to proposssse.. You're going to have such a cute wedding, and he lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvves youuu


----------



## gigglebox

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! do you think it's coming? DO YOU THINK HE'LL ASK AT THE HOSPITAL?


----------



## ashiozz

Omg Omg Omg.. He better ask as the baby is popping out. That'd be emotional OVERLOAD.. You're going to cry your eyes out. There better be photos. We need to see the moment. 

My proposal was kind of weird.. so I'll live vicariously through you on this one ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs sent me on a scavenger hunt around my house; he had little boxes with hints in them to the next box...eventually i was led out to our back yard where he proposed :) he did good...except i had to pause during it to shit because, as i told you all earlier, being nervous gives me the shits. and i knew what was coming. but we don't tell anyone that part of the story :D


----------



## jules7521

He was hellbent on us getting married before lo is born but that's sort of really close lol and he knows I'm scared to get remarried because I really only wanted to do it once.. but my funny silly old man really makes me happy lol and even though he is faar from perfect I couldn't imagine anyone else at my side.. omg that was so cheesy!


----------



## ashiozz

Ehhh.. I was naked and drunk in a hotel room..

We don't tell anyone that part either, we just say he asked in vegas ;) lmao


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> He was hellbent on us getting married before lo is born but that's sort of really close lol and he knows I'm scared to get remarried because I really only wanted to do it once.. but my funny silly old man really makes me happy lol and even though he is faar from perfect I couldn't imagine anyone else at my side.. omg that was so cheesy!

Nah.. He's your lobster :)



oh god.. friends reference.

Had I previously been married I'd be the same way.. I was the same way about another relationship in general after the last one failed.. :) But my husband makes me super happy. I actually asked him first.. He goes to France every 2 yrs about for work (his company is owned by a french one) so we're talking online and I'm like "I miss you... Lets go get married ;)" ... and he acted like that's not good enough and he got this princess complex.. "REALLY? You're going to propose online?"


Well we met online..? Why not..?


Anyhow I told him he wasn't ever going to ask so I decided I should? He then spoiled he planned to ask in Hawaii but won't now and got all mad.. :dohh:

It turned out, we went to vegas after that france trip and he proposed then, but I didn't expect it, I thought he was still mad :(


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Omg Omg Omg.. He better ask as the baby is popping out. That'd be emotional OVERLOAD.. You're going to cry your eyes out. There better be photos. We need to see the moment.
> 
> My proposal was kind of weird.. so I'll live vicariously through you on this one ;)

funny you got proposed to in vegas.. I got married to my ex husbnd in vegas.. but here is the kicker.. are you sitting??????

6 hours after the wedding as i'm sitting on my suite floor eating cold prime rib in my dress ( i didn't dare eat it in my dress at binion's) he came to me telling me we needed to talk... i thought shit he has a kid he forgot to tell me about or something like that.. no no

He was gay :haha::haha:


----------



## gigglebox

jules that's so sweet! i am such a sucker for love. my mom got married twice after swearing she wouldn't do it after the first divorce...but here she is, with my dad, and i think they've been together...um...30 years now? something like that. granted i think my mom works harder at the marriage because she doesn't want to divorce (she was raised catholic and i think secretly has regrets with the first marriage and having to divorce/break her vows to god...blah blah...).

ash does that mean that he technically didn't ask you because what happens in vegas stays there? har har har


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Omg Omg Omg.. He better ask as the baby is popping out. That'd be emotional OVERLOAD.. You're going to cry your eyes out. There better be photos. We need to see the moment.
> 
> My proposal was kind of weird.. so I'll live vicariously through you on this one ;)
> 
> funny you got proposed to in vegas.. I got married to my ex husbnd in vegas.. but here is the kicker.. are you sitting??????
> 
> 6 hours after the wedding as i'm sitting on my suite floor eating cold prime rib in my dress ( i didn't dare eat it in my dress at binion's) he came to me telling me we needed to talk... i thought shit he has a kid he forgot to tell me about or something like that.. no no
> 
> He was gay :haha::haha:Click to expand...

HOLY HELL!! Omg.. LMAO.. That would kill me.. 

I thought my husband was gay when we met.. he's just really metro...

I told him I thought this too..


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> jules that's so sweet! i am such a sucker for love. my mom got married twice after swearing she wouldn't do it after the first divorce...but here she is, with my dad, and i think they've been together...um...30 years now? something like that. granted i think my mom works harder at the marriage because she doesn't want to divorce (she was raised catholic and i think secretly has regrets with the first marriage and having to divorce/break her vows to god...blah blah...).
> 
> ash does that mean that he technically didn't ask you because what happens in vegas stays there? har har har

"Except herpes. That shit'll follow you"

hardyharhar..

But I love vegas so much. I need another trip :(


----------



## gigglebox

jules he was gay?! why did he get married???


----------



## ashiozz

and how long did he stay married while gay? How awkward. Can you get marriages annulled due to sexual orientation?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> awww thanks ladies! we actually had our wedding on Friday the 13th last year (may) :) we had a blast and many people said it was the most fun they had at a wedding.
> 
> menelly yours sounds like it was also super fun! do you have any pictures? i would LOVE to see you guys in your LARP gear!
> 
> actually i reminded hubs that this may 13th is both our first wedding anniversary AND mother's day and he better do really good on the gift giving ;)

LOL, incoming photo of cheesy LARP gear made from the thrift stores and dollar stores! :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/wedding-1.jpg


----------



## ashiozz

So cute :) So nerdy :) I love it. :)


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Omg Omg Omg.. He better ask as the baby is popping out. That'd be emotional OVERLOAD.. You're going to cry your eyes out. There better be photos. We need to see the moment.
> 
> My proposal was kind of weird.. so I'll live vicariously through you on this one ;)
> 
> funny you got proposed to in vegas.. I got married to my ex husbnd in vegas.. but here is the kicker.. are you sitting??????
> 
> 6 hours after the wedding as i'm sitting on my suite floor eating cold prime rib in my dress ( i didn't dare eat it in my dress at binion's) he came to me telling me we needed to talk... i thought shit he has a kid he forgot to tell me about or something like that.. no no
> 
> He was gay :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> HOLY HELL!! Omg.. LMAO.. That would kill me..
> 
> I thought my husband was gay when we met.. he's just really metro...
> 
> I told him I thought this too..Click to expand...

I thought mine was super metro.. really clean cut. always dressed very sharp. did his hair every morning..we dated for 2 years and he even proposed to me kneeling in our gravel driveway with my ring hidden in this gorgeous rose bush.. and it was a sham:haha: I did stay married to him for 2 years because he was my best friend.

My OH couldn't be further from him lol He wears Vans from head to toe.. rides a bmx bike. used to be a skater.. when i met him had hair longer then mine..his version of dressing up is jeans and a polo and he owns exactly 1 lol he's an old rocker and um an old pothead ( though he doesn't do it much anymore) an a nerdy gaming geek lol


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Omg Omg Omg.. He better ask as the baby is popping out. That'd be emotional OVERLOAD.. You're going to cry your eyes out. There better be photos. We need to see the moment.
> 
> My proposal was kind of weird.. so I'll live vicariously through you on this one ;)

My hubby didn't really propose... we started planning our wedding by our second day together. We moved super fast... we met April 21'st 2011. ;) Were married on Aug 14th. Yep, we crazy!


----------



## gigglebox

story about a friend of mine. true story, and it's relevant to everything we've been talking about. ok. so.

she moved up here nearly 3 years ago to live with a man she met online. a few months later, she was snooping on his e-mail and found out he was cheating on her...he had been sending e-mails back and forth to someone named "georgia peach". she was obviously hurt, but decided to see if he was going to come clean before she called him out on it. then, as the e-mails continued, it just so happened that "georgia peach" was a man. 

finally she broke up with the guy, but still had to live with him because of her circumstances. they stayed friends-ish (surprisingly) and she just didn't ask about his sex life anymore...but then she got curious. so she snooped on his e-mail again and found that he had posted a craigslist add looking for love from obese women. annnnd the kicker--the one he started talking to turned out to be someone at our job! she's this massively large, disgusting, class 5 morbidly obese woman. i'm not judging her by her size, 'cause, please, i don't care that much...but she is pretty gross in that she breathes heavily all the time, burps loudly without excusing herself, and grunts in the bathroom.

anyway my friend now met another friend in my group and he proposed to her last year. so she is getting married to this other guy in october...

except this poor girl keep finding fucked up men. first she gets this guy who turns out to be a furry and she isn't into it. then she has another guy who turns out gay. then there is goergia peach/large woman lover that she has to leave...and now her fiance is a guy who has sleeping beauty syndrome.

oh god someone please ask me what sleeping beauty syndrome is...lol


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Omg Omg Omg.. He better ask as the baby is popping out. That'd be emotional OVERLOAD.. You're going to cry your eyes out. There better be photos. We need to see the moment.
> 
> My proposal was kind of weird.. so I'll live vicariously through you on this one ;)
> 
> My hubby didn't really propose... we started planning our wedding by our second day together. We moved super fast... we met April 21'st 2011. ;) Were married on Aug 14th. Yep, we crazy!Click to expand...

but you guys are sooo ridiculously cute!!


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Omg Omg Omg.. He better ask as the baby is popping out. That'd be emotional OVERLOAD.. You're going to cry your eyes out. There better be photos. We need to see the moment.
> 
> My proposal was kind of weird.. so I'll live vicariously through you on this one ;)
> 
> funny you got proposed to in vegas.. I got married to my ex husbnd in vegas.. but here is the kicker.. are you sitting??????
> 
> 6 hours after the wedding as i'm sitting on my suite floor eating cold prime rib in my dress ( i didn't dare eat it in my dress at binion's) he came to me telling me we needed to talk... i thought shit he has a kid he forgot to tell me about or something like that.. no no
> 
> He was gay :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> HOLY HELL!! Omg.. LMAO.. That would kill me..
> 
> I thought my husband was gay when we met.. he's just really metro...
> 
> I told him I thought this too..Click to expand...
> 
> I thought mine was super metro.. really clean cut. always dressed very sharp. did his hair every morning..we dated for 2 years and he even proposed to me kneeling in our gravel driveway with my ring hidden in this gorgeous rose bush.. and it was a sham:haha: I did stay married to him for 2 years because he was my best friend.
> 
> My OH couldn't be further from him lol He wears Vans from head to toe.. rides a bmx bike. used to be a skater.. when i met him had hair longer then mine..his version of dressing up is jeans and a polo and he owns exactly 1 lol he's an old rocker and um an old pothead ( though he doesn't do it much anymore) an a nerdy gaming geek lolClick to expand...

As metro as Mitch is.. he doesnt dress it, He's just EXTREMELY clean. That's where it ends.. in fact....

Damn, I don't have the best picture of this day to show his idea of dressing up.. but we met in September 2007 in real life and December 2007 he invited me to his work Christmas party *apparently this is the first time he's ever brought anyone and he'd been working there five yrs at this point* .. Anyhow:

I wore a pretty black glittery dress: He wore a grey henley, black pants, AND HIS SHOES RUINED OUT PHOTOS BECAUSE THEY WERE BROWN.. by this point I figured he's straight.




Im the only one at the table sippin coke.. because.. I was 20 :(


----------



## gigglebox

you know, statistics say the average dating to proposal time is significantly shorter for people who meet online vs. people who meet through "real life". true story.l


----------



## gigglebox

ash i can't get over how cute you are!


----------



## jules7521

um what is sleeping beauty syndrome!


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Omg Omg Omg.. He better ask as the baby is popping out. That'd be emotional OVERLOAD.. You're going to cry your eyes out. There better be photos. We need to see the moment.
> 
> My proposal was kind of weird.. so I'll live vicariously through you on this one ;)
> 
> My hubby didn't really propose... we started planning our wedding by our second day together. We moved super fast... we met April 21'st 2011. ;) Were married on Aug 14th. Yep, we crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> but you guys are sooo ridiculously cute!!Click to expand...

Aww, thanks! :)



> you know, statistics say the average dating to proposal time is significantly shorter for people who meet online vs. people who meet through "real life". true story.l

We met on Craigslist. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> story about a friend of mine. true story, and it's relevant to everything we've been talking about. ok. so.
> 
> she moved up here nearly 3 years ago to live with a man she met online. a few months later, she was snooping on his e-mail and found out he was cheating on her...he had been sending e-mails back and forth to someone named "georgia peach". she was obviously hurt, but decided to see if he was going to come clean before she called him out on it. then, as the e-mails continued, it just so happened that "georgia peach" was a man.
> 
> finally she broke up with the guy, but still had to live with him because of her circumstances. they stayed friends-ish (surprisingly) and she just didn't ask about his sex life anymore...but then she got curious. so she snooped on his e-mail again and found that he had posted a craigslist add looking for love from obese women. annnnd the kicker--the one he started talking to turned out to be someone at our job! she's this massively large, disgusting, class 5 morbidly obese woman. i'm not judging her by her size, 'cause, please, i don't care that much...but she is pretty gross in that she breathes heavily all the time, burps loudly without excusing herself, and grunts in the bathroom.
> 
> anyway my friend now met another friend in my group and he proposed to her last year. so she is getting married to this other guy in october...
> 
> except this poor girl keep finding fucked up men. first she gets this guy who turns out to be a furry and she isn't into it. then she has another guy who turns out gay. then there is goergia peach/large woman lover that she has to leave...and now her fiance is a guy who has sleeping beauty syndrome.
> 
> oh god someone please ask me what sleeping beauty syndrome is...lol


.. Is this about sleep rape? I am intrigued...


How does one attract such weirdos...?


My husband turned out normal (kind of) Thank god.. I did go snooping through his computer when we met, while he was at work, but all I found was that I had my own folder, We'd been friends and web cammed together (nothing dirty I was a minor and we were turly just friends) but he stored pics of my on his computer :) It was kind of cute.. he said he had more but lost some, I noted I was the ONLY ONE with her own folder, and he said it was cuz he had a crush for a long time (but wouldnt act on it, distance and age were issues) and that I was just "That cute" .. lmao.. so I guess that's encouraging.. I didn't find anything else =)


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> um what is sleeping beauty syndrome!

And yeah, that. ;) Please, tell us!

OK, Google and Wikipedia are my good friends. ;)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleine-Levin_syndrome

"Kleine-Levin Syndrome or KLS (also known as Sleeping Beauty Syndrome) is a neurological disorder characterized by recurring periods of excessive amounts of sleeping and eating. At the onset of an episode the patient becomes drowsy and sleeps for most of the day and night (hypersomnolence), waking only to eat or go to the bathroom. When awake, the patients whole demeanor is changed, often appearing spacey or childlike[citation needed]. They also experience confusion, disorientation, complete lack of energy (lethargy), and lack of emotions (apathy). Individuals are not able to attend school or work or care for themselves. Most are bedridden, tired, and uncommunicative even when awake.
Most patients report that everything seems out of focus, and that they are hypersensitive to noise and light. In some cases, food cravings (compulsive hyperphagia) are exhibited. In males, instances of uninhibited hypersexuality during episodes have also been reported. In females, instances of depression have been reported. Most cases of Kleine-Levin syndrome are seen in teenage boys.[1]"

Fun stuff...


----------



## gigglebox

jules7521 said:


> um what is sleeping beauty syndrome!

I'M GLAD YOU ASKED!

Well...it's when someone can't, um, get it up to preform unless their partner is asleep. I shit you not. Her fiance has this.

They have had sex one time with the help of a viagra sample pack.

she has caught him masturbating to her while he thought she was asleep on more than one occasion. but they cannot have sex otherwise...

the man needs seriously psychological help to overcome it, but he's too embarrassed.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ash i can't get over how cute you are!

You're sweet. Im obviously not that skinny anymore, even unpregnant.. But I was flight attending then and a size 4 petite was falling off of me.. Face still looks the same though! haha

I never feel super pretty, I don't wear makeup or do much to make myself look any prettier than I naturally am either..


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> um what is sleeping beauty syndrome!
> 
> And yeah, that. ;) Please, tell us!
> 
> OK, Google and Wikipedia are my good friends. ;)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleine-Levin_syndrome
> 
> "Kleine-Levin Syndrome or KLS (also known as Sleeping Beauty Syndrome) is a neurological disorder characterized by recurring periods of excessive amounts of sleeping and eating. At the onset of an episode the patient becomes drowsy and sleeps for most of the day and night (hypersomnolence), waking only to eat or go to the bathroom. When awake, the patients whole demeanor is changed, often appearing spacey or childlike[citation needed]. They also experience confusion, disorientation, complete lack of energy (lethargy), and lack of emotions (apathy). Individuals are not able to attend school or work or care for themselves. Most are bedridden, tired, and uncommunicative even when awake.
> Most patients report that everything seems out of focus, and that they are hypersensitive to noise and light. In some cases, food cravings (compulsive hyperphagia) are exhibited. In males, instances of uninhibited hypersexuality during episodes have also been reported. In females, instances of depression have been reported. Most cases of Kleine-Levin syndrome are seen in teenage boys.[1]"
> 
> Fun stuff...Click to expand...

lol not quite what he has haha! but good detective work ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> um what is sleeping beauty syndrome!
> 
> I'M GLAD YOU ASKED!
> 
> Well...it's when someone can't, um, get it up to preform unless their partner is asleep. I shit you not. Her fiance has this.
> 
> They have had sex one time with the help of a viagra sample pack.
> 
> she has caught him masturbating to her while he thought she was asleep on more than one occasion. but they cannot have sex otherwise...
> 
> the man needs seriously psychological help to overcome it, but he's too embarrassed.Click to expand...


**Jaw drop** 


What the hell? That's so creepy. I remember one night I was watching Talk Sex with Sue and this guy said he can't get hard unless he smacks his partner in the face with his penis.......

..How do people develop these issues?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash i can't get over how cute you are!
> 
> You're sweet. Im obviously not that skinny anymore, even unpregnant.. But I was flight attending then and a size 4 petite was falling off of me.. Face still looks the same though! haha
> 
> I never feel super pretty, I don't wear makeup or do much to make myself look any prettier than I naturally am either..Click to expand...

Curious, what airline were you working for?

I kind of miss working for the airlines... loved flying for free! But at the same point... I hated dealing with people.

I was going to interview for flight attendant for JetBlue when I worked there, but then I met my now husband... and it no longer sounded nearly as fun. Besides, being a sky babysitter is overrated!


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> you know, statistics say the average dating to proposal time is significantly shorter for people who meet online vs. people who meet through "real life". true story.l

I feel like I'm weird as far as this statistic goes? lmao we dated 2.5 yrs before proposal and marriage.. 0.o


But we had a really rough first few mos and neither one of us is really fast moving anyways 0.o


----------



## gigglebox

i don't know how they develop them! but it's seriously weird! and even weirder that he doesn't want help. I mean, what man doesn't want sex?!

however he treats my friend well enough and she can deal with it so...good for them! as work wife says, "love is finding someone who can deal with your neurosis"


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash i can't get over how cute you are!
> 
> You're sweet. Im obviously not that skinny anymore, even unpregnant.. But I was flight attending then and a size 4 petite was falling off of me.. Face still looks the same though! haha
> 
> I never feel super pretty, I don't wear makeup or do much to make myself look any prettier than I naturally am either..Click to expand...
> 
> Curious, what airline were you working for?
> 
> I kind of miss working for the airlines... loved flying for free! But at the same point... I hated dealing with people.
> 
> I was going to interview for flight attendant for JetBlue when I worked there, but then I met my now husband... and it no longer sounded nearly as fun. Besides, being a sky babysitter is overrated!Click to expand...

I worked for Mesa Airlines, and I would have made more working at Mcdonald's .. I will never flight attend again. I am turned off by it.. unless Im working for a private plane/rich people / no way.


I was TRYING to start my relationship with my current husband while ending my past one/getting over that one AND at the same time I was never around.. so I felt like it sucked up all my time and didn't give us a real shot.. on top of that my ex was being psychotic too.. but I spent some time going back and forth between here and home, flying free was really nice, but no, I won't torture myself with that kind of a job ever again.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i don't know how they develop them! but it's seriously weird! and even weirder that he doesn't want help. I mean, what man doesn't want sex?!
> 
> however he treats my friend well enough and she can deal with it so...good for them! as work wife says, "love is finding someone who can deal with your neurosis"

This is very true.

I am a little neurotic. I won't let mitch drink after me. I know this is strange but I can't. We have to buy separate milk because he drinks from the jug occasionally.. while he thinks I'm strange he can tolerate it.. I guess its similar? But I'm not turned on when he's asleep.. I find that odd..
She's a strong woman for putting up with that.


----------



## gigglebox

hmmm, looks like sleeping beauty syndrome is now what you had mentioned menelly. it's been awhile since i looked it up (he's had this problem for a long time) typing in "sleeping beauty syndrome" used to populate results for Somnophilia.

Somnophilia: (from Latin "somnus" = sleep and Greek &#966;&#953;&#955;&#943;&#945;, "-philia" = love) is a paraphilia in which sexual arousal or orgasm are stimulated by intruding on and awakening a sleeping person with erotic caresses, but not with force or violence.[1][2] Some signs or symptoms that may point to Somnophilia include recurring thoughts regarding unconscious or sleeping persons and feeling sexual urges when in contact with or in the proximity of said individuals.[3] There are possible treatments of somnophilia such as hypnosis, behavioral therapy and 12 step programs designed to terminate the behavior. While treatment is available, it is not needed unless the behavior becomes destructive, problematic, or becomes a legal issue.[4]


----------



## ashiozz

At least it isn't necrophilia ....


----------



## gigglebox

touche. 

there are worse things...but this chick wants kids and i just don't know how that's going to work.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash i can't get over how cute you are!
> 
> You're sweet. Im obviously not that skinny anymore, even unpregnant.. But I was flight attending then and a size 4 petite was falling off of me.. Face still looks the same though! haha
> 
> I never feel super pretty, I don't wear makeup or do much to make myself look any prettier than I naturally am either..Click to expand...
> 
> Curious, what airline were you working for?
> 
> I kind of miss working for the airlines... loved flying for free! But at the same point... I hated dealing with people.
> 
> I was going to interview for flight attendant for JetBlue when I worked there, but then I met my now husband... and it no longer sounded nearly as fun. Besides, being a sky babysitter is overrated!Click to expand...
> 
> I worked for Mesa Airlines, and I would have made more working at Mcdonald's .. I will never flight attend again. I am turned off by it.. unless Im working for a private plane/rich people / no way.
> 
> 
> I was TRYING to start my relationship with my current husband while ending my past one/getting over that one AND at the same time I was never around.. so I felt like it sucked up all my time and didn't give us a real shot.. on top of that my ex was being psychotic too.. but I spent some time going back and forth between here and home, flying free was really nice, but no, I won't torture myself with that kind of a job ever again.Click to expand...

Yeah, I used to work as a supervisor for JetBlue... and I had access to all the inflight incident reports. It was AMAZING all the stupid things people will do to get themselves chucked off planes.

I really want to remind people that the overhead bins, regardless of where it is on the plane, are going to end up in the same place as the passengers. I swear I saw incident reports of DOZENS of people starting fights and screaming because they wanted their bags RIGHT over their heads, instead of 2 rows behind them. If your luggage makes it, you're going to. Get over it. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash i can't get over how cute you are!
> 
> You're sweet. Im obviously not that skinny anymore, even unpregnant.. But I was flight attending then and a size 4 petite was falling off of me.. Face still looks the same though! haha
> 
> I never feel super pretty, I don't wear makeup or do much to make myself look any prettier than I naturally am either..Click to expand...
> 
> Curious, what airline were you working for?
> 
> I kind of miss working for the airlines... loved flying for free! But at the same point... I hated dealing with people.
> 
> I was going to interview for flight attendant for JetBlue when I worked there, but then I met my now husband... and it no longer sounded nearly as fun. Besides, being a sky babysitter is overrated!Click to expand...
> 
> I worked for Mesa Airlines, and I would have made more working at Mcdonald's .. I will never flight attend again. I am turned off by it.. unless Im working for a private plane/rich people / no way.
> 
> 
> I was TRYING to start my relationship with my current husband while ending my past one/getting over that one AND at the same time I was never around.. so I felt like it sucked up all my time and didn't give us a real shot.. on top of that my ex was being psychotic too.. but I spent some time going back and forth between here and home, flying free was really nice, but no, I won't torture myself with that kind of a job ever again.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I used to work as a supervisor for JetBlue... and I had access to all the inflight incident reports. It was AMAZING all the stupid things people will do to get themselves chucked off planes.
> 
> I really want to remind people that the overhead bins, regardless of where it is on the plane, are going to end up in the same place as the passengers. I swear I saw incident reports of DOZENS of people starting fights and screaming because they wanted their bags RIGHT over their heads, instead of 2 rows behind them. If your luggage makes it, you're going to. Get over it. LOLClick to expand...


Omg I know we had this problem too..

And I had to kick a guy off for being drunk before takeoff, he was seated RIGHT NEXT to my jumpseat, and he kept hitting on me and being creepy...


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> As metro as Mitch is.. he doesnt dress it, He's just EXTREMELY clean. That's where it ends.. in fact....

Same here, my man takes and damn 40 minute shower every damn morning and cries like a bitch if he has to skip it, or god forbid take a shorter one because we're in a hurry! Lol and speaking of rooting around... Mine was in my purse last night and before I realized what he was going for I almost asked him I'd he was looking to freshen up his make up... It looked hilarious to watch a man go through a purse


----------



## Menelly

OMG, I take a nap and come back to only 2 posts? I has a sad. :(


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> OMG, I take a nap and come back to only 2 posts? I has a sad. :(

It is sad. did I scare everyone off?

LMAO at OH in the purse.. I don't carry a purse, DH is my purse :)

but he takes long showers too, he cleans with a bar of soap AND liquid soap uses my aussie shampoo and washes his face and then uses the 7 stages facial lotion 0.o and has his expensive hair gel.. his side of the sink has more product on it than mine, and I'm supposed to be the woman.


----------



## Ems77

Lol, well at least mine uses the shampoo to wash his body as well, the only prob with that is he likes head and shoulders and when one uses that everyday for their face AND body it gets damn expensive! And don't get me started Lon my daughter's over usage of stuff. I have banned her from my bath and body works scrub! Lol


----------



## ashiozz

OMG! LMAO! thankfully he doesn't use my shampoo on his body just his hair or I would kill him. My shampoo was recently changed so I had to stock up on the old stuff off of clearance and then after that, IDK what I'll do :( Aussie changed their formulas :(

And if he were to touch my bath and body works, it would be AWN.. he wouldn't though, he'd smell to chickly, and he bought those for me (he stocks me up every christmas :))


----------



## Ems77

Lol, I stocked up on some Lush recently and mine actually agreed to bathe with me with one of the bath bombs O_O mine is always bitching about smelling to girly with my stuff too! I noticed that Aussie changed their stuff... I switched to Garnier when they did that, works the same, I like it. My daughter is the one I have to worry about the most, she's almost 14 and hasn't learned what 'use sparingly' means lol


----------



## Ems77

We're the last ones left because we are on PST lol


----------



## ashiozz

We tried Garnier, but it isnt as clarifying as clense and mend is :( Im very sad.

I might switch back to baby shampoo and use that with my 3 minute miracle :(


----------



## ashiozz

TRUE! you're in Washington :) lol and I don't change times when everyone else does cuz AZ is weird so yeah right now we're in the same time.. THATS where everyone went, I thought they went into labor and I didn't get the memo:(


----------



## ..katie..

I'm still a few pages behind but i would like to say

OH MY HELL YOU ARE ALL SO PRETTY
I enjoy being smacked in the face with a penis. Don't judge. I'm weird though. I'm all super feminist and independant acting and all tough shit "anything you can do I can do better", but I really enjoy being the submissive "little whore" (for lack of a better word) during the sexytime.
And am not in labor. At least I dont think. I feel like i'm going to have terrible runs, but then nothing happens except for that feeling. Its making me sick =/
Also, 4.20 is my favorite holiday. Because, besides being a womenslibber, i'm also kind of a stoner. or was. I would like to be.

Random story, first time I got stoned, I lectured everyone in the room about how snakes were de-evolving (devolving?) to regrow legs and how scientists were stumped at why they would do that, when they were basically the shit when it came to evolution.
I also like to talk about medicine and anatomy and stuff whilst high.


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> We're the last ones left because we are on PST lol

Katie and I are MST.

For the record? I go by Lia. Not my full name, but its the nickname I use.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I'm still a few pages behind but i would like to say
> 
> OH MY HELL YOU ARE ALL SO PRETTY
> I enjoy being smacked in the face with a penis. Don't judge. I'm weird though. I'm all super feminist and independant acting and all tough shit "anything you can do I can do better", but I really enjoy being the submissive "little whore" (for lack of a better word) during the sexytime.
> And am not in labor. At least I dont think. I feel like i'm going to have terrible runs, but then nothing happens except for that feeling. Its making me sick =/
> Also, 4.20 is my favorite holiday. Because, besides being a womenslibber, i'm also kind of a stoner. or was. I would like to be.
> 
> Random story, first time I got stoned, I lectured everyone in the room about how snakes were de-evolving (devolving?) to regrow legs and how scientists were stumped at why they would do that, when they were basically the shit when it came to evolution.
> I also like to talk about medicine and anatomy and stuff whilst high.

You sound fun to watch while stoned :)

I tried it once, didn't like it, I'm odd and like controlling my brain though? But I was pretty much the only sober one in my friendship circle most of the time too..

I've never been smacked with a penis, but I probably would NOT like it, however Im never a very submissive person, I might be odd.

Hmm, so you dont THINK You're in labor? I've had loose bowels for a few days straight and nothing else :( makes me a sad panda.


----------



## ..katie..

I was actually wondering what your was. I was thinking "nelly" but now i'm thinking Mellenia? I'm a bad guesser.

FUCK I HURT.

Am going to go to ze bed and come back in the morning to reread 92 on, so I can reply with something other than "i enjoy being dick smacked"


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> We're the last ones left because we are on PST lol
> 
> Katie and I are MST.
> 
> For the record? I go by Lia. Not my full name, but its the nickname I use.Click to expand...

My real name is Ashley -- IDC what I get called as far as shortening it, Just no "Ashtray"ing me, My brother did that ><


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I was actually wondering what your was. I was thinking "nelly" but now i'm thinking Mellenia? I'm a bad guesser.
> 
> FUCK I HURT.
> 
> Am going to go to ze bed and come back in the morning to reread 92 on, so I can reply with something other than "i enjoy being dick smacked"

But you know we're entertained :) 


Feel better tomorrow. :)


----------



## Ems77

Lmao! I love how you prefaced with sexual preference out of no where... That rocked! Lol. Not to get your hopes up, but runs can be a sign of labor.... 

Yeah, Mom's in Mesa so half the year she's PST with me, the other half Mountain Time 

I spoke too soon, we have a couple of mountainies still hangin  

My user name is my name, lol, don't really have a nick name other than V which is used very infrequently


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm still a few pages behind but i would like to say
> 
> OH MY HELL YOU ARE ALL SO PRETTY
> I enjoy being smacked in the face with a penis. Don't judge. I'm weird though. I'm all super feminist and independant acting and all tough shit "anything you can do I can do better", but I really enjoy being the submissive "little whore" (for lack of a better word) during the sexytime.
> And am not in labor. At least I dont think. I feel like i'm going to have terrible runs, but then nothing happens except for that feeling. Its making me sick =/
> Also, 4.20 is my favorite holiday. Because, besides being a womenslibber, i'm also kind of a stoner. or was. I would like to be.
> 
> Random story, first time I got stoned, I lectured everyone in the room about how snakes were de-evolving (devolving?) to regrow legs and how scientists were stumped at why they would do that, when they were basically the shit when it came to evolution.
> I also like to talk about medicine and anatomy and stuff whilst high.
> 
> You sound fun to watch while stoned :)
> 
> I tried it once, didn't like it, I'm odd and like controlling my brain though? But I was pretty much the only sober one in my friendship circle most of the time too..
> 
> I've never been smacked with a penis, but I probably would NOT like it, however Im never a very submissive person, I might be odd.
> 
> Hmm, so you dont THINK You're in labor? I've had loose bowels for a few days straight and nothing else :( makes me a sad panda.Click to expand...

I'm with you on the stoned/drunk thing. I'm crazy enough without chemical assistance, and I like maintaining control of my brain. (When bipolar doesn't make me psychotic without my consent!) Deliberately losing control seems odd to me.

I'm 32. I'm former Navy. And I've never been drunk, never smoked a cigarette, and never tried (non-prescribed) drugs of any sort.

Now, to be fair, I've gotten my fair share of fun drugs prescribed to me. But I honestly rarely take them.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> You sound fun to watch while stoned :)
> 
> I tried it once, didn't like it, I'm odd and like controlling my brain though? But I was pretty much the only sober one in my friendship circle most of the time too..
> 
> I've never been smacked with a penis, but I probably would NOT like it, however Im never a very submissive person, I might be odd.
> 
> Hmm, so you dont THINK You're in labor? I've had loose bowels for a few days straight and nothing else :( makes me a sad panda.

It would help my cause greatly if anyone, including myself, could remember my lectures. Generally, if i'm stoned, I dont talk to people who are not stoned, because I can remember in my altered state that when I am sober, I don't enjoy conversing with the baked people.

The first time i tried it, I had something like a panic attack. then I tried it again a year or so later and realized that by pushing all the bullshit that normally clouds by brain away, I could come up with some real gems. Sucks when I get the giggles though lol.

Youre not odd because youre not submissive. I know lots of dominant women. I just am not one of those people. I mean, unless you count the fact that I tell them to do things, ie penis slap. so being submissive could be a strange dominant thing? idk...

i dont think im in labor. I have no weird panicky 'now' feeling. but i do feel like seperating the top half of my body from the bottom half with a band saw.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> We're the last ones left because we are on PST lol
> 
> Katie and I are MST.
> 
> For the record? I go by Lia. Not my full name, but its the nickname I use.Click to expand...
> 
> My real name is Ashley -- IDC what I get called as far as shortening it, Just no "Ashtray"ing me, My brother did that ><Click to expand...

Mine is a fairly unique name and there's only one of me in Utah. Which makes Google too easy, so I don't put my full name out there. I'm paranoid.

If you use my first name and maiden name on www.howmanyofme.com I'm the ONLY person with that name in the US. So googling is stupid easy! Yeah, I love unique names. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm still a few pages behind but i would like to say
> 
> OH MY HELL YOU ARE ALL SO PRETTY
> I enjoy being smacked in the face with a penis. Don't judge. I'm weird though. I'm all super feminist and independant acting and all tough shit "anything you can do I can do better", but I really enjoy being the submissive "little whore" (for lack of a better word) during the sexytime.
> And am not in labor. At least I dont think. I feel like i'm going to have terrible runs, but then nothing happens except for that feeling. Its making me sick =/
> Also, 4.20 is my favorite holiday. Because, besides being a womenslibber, i'm also kind of a stoner. or was. I would like to be.
> 
> Random story, first time I got stoned, I lectured everyone in the room about how snakes were de-evolving (devolving?) to regrow legs and how scientists were stumped at why they would do that, when they were basically the shit when it came to evolution.
> I also like to talk about medicine and anatomy and stuff whilst high.
> 
> You sound fun to watch while stoned :)
> 
> I tried it once, didn't like it, I'm odd and like controlling my brain though? But I was pretty much the only sober one in my friendship circle most of the time too..
> 
> I've never been smacked with a penis, but I probably would NOT like it, however Im never a very submissive person, I might be odd.
> 
> Hmm, so you dont THINK You're in labor? I've had loose bowels for a few days straight and nothing else :( makes me a sad panda.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you on the stoned/drunk thing. I'm crazy enough without chemical assistance, and I like maintaining control of my brain. (When bipolar doesn't make me psychotic without my consent!) Deliberately losing control seems odd to me.
> 
> I'm 32. I'm former Navy. And I've never been drunk, never smoked a cigarette, and never tried (non-prescribed) drugs of any sort.
> 
> Now, to be fair, I've gotten my fair share of fun drugs prescribed to me. But I honestly rarely take them.Click to expand...


You has Bipolar? My brother has Mood disorder NOS.. I'm not sure what the difference is , but he's been on different meds a few times, and they took him off recently because he's joining the Air force.. 

I find that interesting.

Yeah, I'm OK with drinking once in a while, but not getting DRUNK.. :shrug: not sure why I am like that, My brains pretty normal / stable.. but I just don't like feeling out of control. Glad to know I'm not the only one -- My dad was also in the Navy, I was born in Fallon, NV :)


----------



## Ems77

I'm in you boat Lia, at least part way... No cigs, no drugs, ever. But alcohol... Lol, I've had my fun to say the least! Had an awesomely fun slut phase after my separation from my ex hubby in '05:haha:


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> Lmao! I love how you prefaced with sexual preference out of no where... That rocked! Lol. Not to get your hopes up, but runs can be a sign of labor....
> 
> Yeah, Mom's in Mesa so half the year she's PST with me, the other half Mountain Time
> 
> I spoke too soon, we have a couple of mountainies still hangin
> 
> My user name is my name, lol, don't really have a nick name other than V which is used very infrequently

You have a pretty unique name :) It's pretty. 

YAY for being west coast. Im getting sleepy but fighting it. I want my awake time on Friday night damnit. MUST BE AWAKE.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm still a few pages behind but i would like to say
> 
> OH MY HELL YOU ARE ALL SO PRETTY
> I enjoy being smacked in the face with a penis. Don't judge. I'm weird though. I'm all super feminist and independant acting and all tough shit "anything you can do I can do better", but I really enjoy being the submissive "little whore" (for lack of a better word) during the sexytime.
> And am not in labor. At least I dont think. I feel like i'm going to have terrible runs, but then nothing happens except for that feeling. Its making me sick =/
> Also, 4.20 is my favorite holiday. Because, besides being a womenslibber, i'm also kind of a stoner. or was. I would like to be.
> 
> Random story, first time I got stoned, I lectured everyone in the room about how snakes were de-evolving (devolving?) to regrow legs and how scientists were stumped at why they would do that, when they were basically the shit when it came to evolution.
> I also like to talk about medicine and anatomy and stuff whilst high.
> 
> You sound fun to watch while stoned :)
> 
> I tried it once, didn't like it, I'm odd and like controlling my brain though? But I was pretty much the only sober one in my friendship circle most of the time too..
> 
> I've never been smacked with a penis, but I probably would NOT like it, however Im never a very submissive person, I might be odd.
> 
> Hmm, so you dont THINK You're in labor? I've had loose bowels for a few days straight and nothing else :( makes me a sad panda.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you on the stoned/drunk thing. I'm crazy enough without chemical assistance, and I like maintaining control of my brain. (When bipolar doesn't make me psychotic without my consent!) Deliberately losing control seems odd to me.
> 
> I'm 32. I'm former Navy. And I've never been drunk, never smoked a cigarette, and never tried (non-prescribed) drugs of any sort.
> 
> Now, to be fair, I've gotten my fair share of fun drugs prescribed to me. But I honestly rarely take them.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You has Bipolar? My brother has Mood disorder NOS.. I'm not sure what the difference is , but he's been on different meds a few times, and they took him off recently because he's joining the Air force..
> 
> I find that interesting.
> 
> Yeah, I'm OK with drinking once in a while, but not getting DRUNK.. :shrug: not sure why I am like that, My brains pretty normal / stable.. but I just don't like feeling out of control. Glad to know I'm not the only one -- My dad was also in the Navy, I was born in Fallon, NV :)Click to expand...

Yep! I iz bipolar. How is your brother joining the AF with mental health diagnoses? I was diagnosed when I was getting out. (Boot camp sent me into my first recognized mania. Whee!)

We have lots of Navy around. I think Katie's dad was Navy too?


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> I'm in you boat Lia, at least part way... No cigs, no drugs, ever. But alcohol... Lol, I've had my fun to say the least! Had an awesomely fun slut phase after my separation from my ex hubby in '05:haha:

My 'funtime' was when I was 20 and first moved out here, and all it involved was alcohol...... Then I turned 21 and it got less exciting.:coffee:


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> I'm the ONLY person with that name in the US.

I feel ya, I am too


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm still a few pages behind but i would like to say
> 
> OH MY HELL YOU ARE ALL SO PRETTY
> I enjoy being smacked in the face with a penis. Don't judge. I'm weird though. I'm all super feminist and independant acting and all tough shit "anything you can do I can do better", but I really enjoy being the submissive "little whore" (for lack of a better word) during the sexytime.
> And am not in labor. At least I dont think. I feel like i'm going to have terrible runs, but then nothing happens except for that feeling. Its making me sick =/
> Also, 4.20 is my favorite holiday. Because, besides being a womenslibber, i'm also kind of a stoner. or was. I would like to be.
> 
> Random story, first time I got stoned, I lectured everyone in the room about how snakes were de-evolving (devolving?) to regrow legs and how scientists were stumped at why they would do that, when they were basically the shit when it came to evolution.
> I also like to talk about medicine and anatomy and stuff whilst high.
> 
> You sound fun to watch while stoned :)
> 
> I tried it once, didn't like it, I'm odd and like controlling my brain though? But I was pretty much the only sober one in my friendship circle most of the time too..
> 
> I've never been smacked with a penis, but I probably would NOT like it, however Im never a very submissive person, I might be odd.
> 
> Hmm, so you dont THINK You're in labor? I've had loose bowels for a few days straight and nothing else :( makes me a sad panda.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you on the stoned/drunk thing. I'm crazy enough without chemical assistance, and I like maintaining control of my brain. (When bipolar doesn't make me psychotic without my consent!) Deliberately losing control seems odd to me.
> 
> I'm 32. I'm former Navy. And I've never been drunk, never smoked a cigarette, and never tried (non-prescribed) drugs of any sort.
> 
> Now, to be fair, I've gotten my fair share of fun drugs prescribed to me. But I honestly rarely take them.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You has Bipolar? My brother has Mood disorder NOS.. I'm not sure what the difference is , but he's been on different meds a few times, and they took him off recently because he's joining the Air force..
> 
> I find that interesting.
> 
> Yeah, I'm OK with drinking once in a while, but not getting DRUNK.. :shrug: not sure why I am like that, My brains pretty normal / stable.. but I just don't like feeling out of control. Glad to know I'm not the only one -- My dad was also in the Navy, I was born in Fallon, NV :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! I iz bipolar. How is your brother joining the AF with mental health diagnoses? I was diagnosed when I was getting out. (Boot camp sent me into my first recognized mania. Whee!)
> 
> We have lots of Navy around. I think Katie's dad was Navy too?Click to expand...

They're letting him join if he can prove he can be stable without the pills? Im not sure what the details are but that's what they decided. Dad got discharged due to mental issues too (narcissism) -- To be fair he tried to kill himself because my mother got pregnant while he was in desert storm (and theres where my brother came from) ... So I'm not sure how it works now with mental instability, but his mood disorder isn't preventing him from going, but he can't have meds.


He WANTED to join the marines which i was REALLY against. At least AF is usually a lot safer...


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I'm in you boat Lia, at least part way... No cigs, no drugs, ever. But alcohol... Lol, I've had my fun to say the least! Had an awesomely fun slut phase after my separation from my ex hubby in '05:haha:
> 
> My 'funtime' was when I was 20 and first moved out here, and all it involved was alcohol...... Then I turned 21 and it got less exciting.:coffee:Click to expand...

Yeah... I went to Germany right after I turned 20, so I drank the night BEFORE my 21st birthday as well as my 21st... Lol


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm the ONLY person with that name in the US.
> 
> I feel ya, I am tooClick to expand...

Wewt! Unique names unite!


----------



## ashiozz

My 21st was fun...



That's me in Vegas celebrating 21. LMAO....

Mitch was with me, looking at something or other and thats what he saw me doing when he turned around =/


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> They're letting him join if he can prove he can be stable without the pills? Im not sure what the details are but that's what they decided. Dad got discharged due to mental issues too (narcissism) -- To be fair he tried to kill himself because my mother got pregnant while he was in desert storm (and theres where my brother came from) ... So I'm not sure how it works now with mental instability, but his mood disorder isn't preventing him from going, but he can't have meds.
> 
> 
> He WANTED to join the marines which i was REALLY against. At least AF is usually a lot safer...

Ah, that makes sense. Bipolar is actually pretty much an instant discharge. I ended up with a hardship discharge, but it was kind of fighting with a medical one as to which was going to happen first. 

My son was diagnosed autistic, and my (now ex) husband was diagnosed with muscular dystrophy, which made me undeployable. So I ended up with the hardship discharge. 

I got out of the military, and the first doctor I saw after gave me the bipolar diagnosis. (They were just saying I was depressed while in.) Several years later, after playing the med-go-round a dozen times, ending up on so much stuff I could barely function, we realized I was Aspergers, and we were medicating things that just weren't going to change. So I dropped down to two meds instead of 7 and I'm doing ever so much better now. :)


----------



## ashiozz

He was on Lexapro but he often had to call me and ask if its normal to be upset by certain things, because he finally was realizing things that should not affect his mood as badly as they were, weren't normally supposed to.

DH has asperger's .. very mildly. His brain is interesting :) But he doesn't have any other mood issues (Except he really doesn't know how to handle any emotion very well)


----------



## Ems77

That picture ROCKS Ash!!


----------



## ashiozz

I'm a goob, I feel like all the photos DH takes of me (including my av) are me screwing with random objects in stores...


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I'm a goob, I feel like all the photos DH takes of me (including my av) are me screwing with random objects in stores...

I think they're great, they add personality! Makes u look like a lot of fun


----------



## ashiozz

Oh, I'm fun! When I'm not this pregnant and constantly in the house >< le grrrrrr


HEY! EVERYONE! APRIL IS ON SUNDAYYYYY!!!


We're almost done **Dance**


----------



## ashiozz

Also: I did not win 6.4 million tonight. I still have to wake up and go to work on monday.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Oh, I'm fun! When I'm not this pregnant and constantly in the house >< le grrrrrr
> 
> Amen on that!!!!
> HEY! EVERYONE! APRIL IS ON SUNDAYYYYY!!!
> 
> And YAY for April!
> We're almost done **Dance**

.


----------



## Menelly

So, my daughter just let out a burp that I have NO CLUE how she had it in her. She's still pint sized, and she let out a burp that would make a 7 year old boy high 5 her and say "awesome".

Then, 30 seconds later, she's sound asleep. LOL

I'm wondering if I should join her in this sleep idea...


----------



## ashiozz

I think I need sleep too.

Your baby has the right idea :) GOODNIGHT KESSLIE!!! **blows her picture kisses** lol :)


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> So, my daughter just let out a burp that I have NO CLUE how she had it in her. She's still pint sized, and she let out a burp that would make a 7 year old boy high 5 her and say "awesome".
> 
> Then, 30 seconds later, she's sound asleep. LOL
> 
> I'm wondering if I should join her in this sleep idea...

That IS awesome! Lol. I think I'm going to lay down too... Lots of pain in my back and pelvis ><


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I think I need sleep too.
> 
> Your baby has the right idea :) GOODNIGHT KESSLIE!!! **blows her picture kisses** lol :)

I'm feeling pretty sleepy too. Night Ashley! Night anyone else still stalking! :)

I'd have her blow kisses back, but I'd prefer she stay asleep. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

now im in bed, on my phone, because i guess im addicted to you all. its also not showing me pictures.
i have big plans for my 21st. im going singing (i cant spell the k word) lol
my dad is navy, yup. well, get got medically discharged 3 years short of his 20 total mark. which i dont get because he was in from 75 to...something...and reenlisted in 91...? i will have to ask whats up with that. my mom is a brat...of the army variety, not a squidlette like me. she learned to eat with chopsticks before silverwear because she spent her toddler-to-little-kidhood in japan. she still does better with sticks than forks lol.

i want to bitch =/


goodnight everybody! sweet dreams. talk to you all in 6-12 hours.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> now im in bed, on my phone, because i guess im addicted to you all. its also not showing me pictures.
> i have big plans for my 21st. im going singing (i cant spell the k word) lol
> my dad is navy, yup. well, get got medically discharged 3 years short of his 20 total mark. which i dont get because he was in from 75 to...something...and reenlisted in 91...? i will have to ask whats up with that. my mom is a brat...of the army variety, not a squidlette like me. she learned to eat with chopsticks before silverwear because she spent her toddler-to-little-kidhood in japan. she still does better with sticks than forks lol.
> 
> i want to bitch =/
> 
> 
> goodnight everybody! sweet dreams. talk to you all in 6-12 hours.

Where you going karaokeing? I wanna go!! I love to sing.


----------



## gigglebox

no one has really made fun of my name, but i absolutely HATE being called "lauren". i have no idea why. it's not that i hate the name lauren. i just hate when people call me that. i'd probably have a better reaction to being called "stupid **** face bitch ass fucklestick ass hat" than if someone calls me lauren. i especially hate it when i answer the phone, say "this is laura" and they say "hi lauren!" :growlmad:

hubs has only jokingly penis slapped me. it just made me laugh.

used to be a stoner, like waaaay back...like 13 or so. got into it really young (thanks corrupted older brother!), then had a REALLY bad experience with another job (please don't ask, i really don't like talking about it) and while i was on other said drug, i was also smoking a ton of pot...and ever since smoking pot makes me have a panic attack. so not for me anymore!

but i do love my booze :D

still catching up...

(p.s. good morning!)


----------



## gigglebox

Lia i love that you are aspie :) i don't know why, maybe because i'm so convinced my father is? he's got so many funny dad quirks. for example...when hubs and i moved from our apartment to our house, hubs & his brother & my brother were moving around heavy furniture and my dad was nowhere to be found. so i go back into the apartment to look for him and he's sitting on the ground in the family room with all the electrical stuff to the tv pulled out (xbox, VCR, cable box, etc.). I say "dad, what are you doing?" he says, "doing what i do best--wrapping cords!" as he was sitting there, neatly wrapping each cord around itself, preparing them all for the move so they didn't tangle lol.


----------



## gigglebox

do you realize how many things we all have in common? just read your mildly aspie hubs comment ash...too funny!

also i love your 21st photo. I also had a great 21st--i celebrated in Blacksburg (VA...you know, where tech is) then got to travel to new york to celebrate again. t'was pretty sweet. but, alas, drinking sure does lose it's luster after it's legal. i do enjoy a good buzz but don't enjoy the whole drunk thing anymore.

the only time i went kereoki (i have no idea how to spell it either, but my computer suggests "kerosine") -ing was in canada, toronto to be specific...which btw, speaking of booze, then have this "Berry Tornade" beer that is TO DIE FOR. i loved it, but was not 21 when i went so i couldn't take any back with me. i lust for it again, but i don't even know if they (Molson) makes it anymore...


----------



## gigglebox

ok and not for the exciting and terrifying news!

TOTALLY lost my plug last night/into this morning. so gross...it really is just like a huge snot rocket coming out of your vagina. and it isn't all in one go either.

so now i'm kind of trying not to slip into panic mode! holy shit, it's not long now...hopefully the plug loss indicates that i dilated more and i'm not going to have to be induced after all...

...except, again, that april fools baby is, like, right around the corner :(

and i care, but i am so exhausted from terrible sleep i just can't cope anymore. it hurts so bad now...i decided i've given up on it. moving my leg hurts. those leg cramps you get in your calves? still getting them, but worse, in my round ligaments...which i think i mentioned before but it's not going to stop me from bitching about it again now.

...and...

Won some money last night! 10 dollars! except it was the pool at work! so now it has to be divided by 28 lol


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Lia i love that you are aspie :) i don't know why, maybe because i'm so convinced my father is? he's got so many funny dad quirks. for example...when hubs and i moved from our apartment to our house, hubs & his brother & my brother were moving around heavy furniture and my dad was nowhere to be found. so i go back into the apartment to look for him and he's sitting on the ground in the family room with all the electrical stuff to the tv pulled out (xbox, VCR, cable box, etc.). I say "dad, what are you doing?" he says, "doing what i do best--wrapping cords!" as he was sitting there, neatly wrapping each cord around itself, preparing them all for the move so they didn't tangle lol.

LOL, now THAT sounds like my husband. He can't stand messed up cables. :D

My dad was diagnosed autistic in 1959. So, he's like REAL autistic. Barely talked till age 7. Etc. The biggest one with him is you can be sobbing your heart out on the couch, more upset than you've ever been in your life, and he'll literally just walk right past you and not even ask what's wrong. He figures if you wanted to talk, you'd ask him to sit down. Drives my stepmother bonkers. ;)

I'm pathetically literal. My hubby will crack a joke, or made a sarcastic comment, and I just look at him completely blankly going "uh, what?" He laughs, says "ah, autism moment!" and explains. ;)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ok and not for the exciting and terrifying news!
> 
> TOTALLY lost my plug last night/into this morning. so gross...it really is just like a huge snot rocket coming out of your vagina. and it isn't all in one go either.
> 
> so now i'm kind of trying not to slip into panic mode! holy shit, it's not long now...hopefully the plug loss indicates that i dilated more and i'm not going to have to be induced after all...
> 
> ...except, again, that april fools baby is, like, right around the corner :(
> 
> and i care, but i am so exhausted from terrible sleep i just can't cope anymore. it hurts so bad now...i decided i've given up on it. moving my leg hurts. those leg cramps you get in your calves? still getting them, but worse, in my round ligaments...which i think i mentioned before but it's not going to stop me from bitching about it again now.
> 
> ...and...
> 
> Won some money last night! 10 dollars! except it was the pool at work! so now it has to be divided by 28 lol

Oooh! Hooray for plug loss!! Time for a super long walk, some BBQ chips, and a good fucking. ;) Maybe you can have him today instead?


----------



## gigglebox

That would be nice! then my dreams of a March baby can happen! but alas, i feel it won't...also i have reservations about sex after the plug loss...and walking = suck town because of the swelling feet. especially if i'm going to be doing some real laboring later, i don't want to wear out my body now...iykwim...p.s. that's the first time i've ever typed that acronym. 

but, i DO have some BBQ chips here...


----------



## Menelly

Well, OK then. It's time to make labor cake!!

For the record? Castor oil totally put me in labor with my first. But I had an upset tummy thru most of labor. So it may not be worth it.


----------



## Menelly

BTW, this was my morning today...

So, I laid her down in my bed on her back so I could try and get a few things done. I come back to check on her a few min later, she's on her side. Well, she's pretty much always been able to throw herself to her side, she pretty much hates being on her back.

But being the neurotic parent I am, I roll her back to her back. (Nice try kiddo.) I wander off to use the restroom. Come back? She's on her TUMMY! WTF kid? You are 17 days old! (She was also whining cause she'd pinned her arm under her, and she HATES her arms pinned.) 

My guess is she threw herself to her side again like she always does, and then tipped forward without really trying to. But still. I'm supposed to have several more weeks before I worry about her rolling herself off my bed. Oy.

Off to buy a guard rail for the bed today...


----------



## gigglebox

wow lia! rolling over already! that is one advanced kid you have!


----------



## Menelly

I'm 100% sure it was an accident and she has no clue how to repeat it. But still. LOL. At least I had her pretty far from the edge of the bed!


----------



## gigglebox

does she sleep in your bed or do you have one of those co-sleeper crib thingies that are on the side?

I just started an april day babies thread...there seems to be a lot of people thinking (fearing?) they'll deliver tomorrow. guess we'll see! me? i've made peace with it already lol. i realized that if he comes tomorrow, it will be so fitting to this whole pregnancy, what with the terrible scare we had with him before.

BUT, if he hangs until Monday, he'll share my best friend's birthday and that would be pretty cool. even though it'd be 4/2/12...and i hate even numbers...


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> does she sleep in your bed or do you have one of those co-sleeper crib thingies that are on the side?
> 
> I just started an april day babies thread...there seems to be a lot of people thinking (fearing?) they'll deliver tomorrow. guess we'll see! me? i've made peace with it already lol. i realized that if he comes tomorrow, it will be so fitting to this whole pregnancy, what with the terrible scare we had with him before.
> 
> BUT, if he hangs until Monday, he'll share my best friend's birthday and that would be pretty cool. even though it'd be 4/2/12...and i hate even numbers...

We have her crib sidecarred to our bed, but she kind of looks at us like we're stupid if we try to put her in it. She usually sleeps cuddled next to me. She occasionally sleeps on my husband's chest. That's pretty cute, to see them cuddled up together.

True, an April 1st baby might make sense for you, given everything he's put you thru so far. :) I have a feeling poor Des is going to be grounded till he's school age. First for the scare, and then for going overdue!!


----------



## gigglebox

dawwwwwwwwwwwww i love the idea of baby on daddy's chest. too cute; you better have a ton of photos of that!


----------



## jules7521

Giggle- are you still pregnant? lol get to getting ;) hump the man, eat some cake  So you had your sow.. was it really as gross as I think it will be? I'm still loosing bits and chunks and that alone grosses me the frick out lol

As for men with more products then their women.. i laugh at mine.. he swears up and down that he isn't a girly man at all.. mister macho the whole routine.. yet in our shower is the Axe shampoo and body wash. then he has the spray and deodorant and something else.. now don't get me wrong he smells like dark chocolate and i luv it but I have half the girly products he has lol

I'm not allowed to drink lol I seem to have this thing about removing my clothes when there is alcohol involved soo yeah better for me that i don't drink lol now I fully admit to having smoked some green stuff in my life. I have migraines.. it makes them go away and truth be told works better then any anti depressant that i've ever had dealings with. It relaxes me which I sometimes have a hard time doing. Now it's not an everyday thing in the past but occasionally. I did smoke ciggy's before i out pregnant but OH tossed my pack the day we found out we were expecting lol

and omfg for once OH is the one getting the brunt of wrenchface this morning lol he let our neighbor look at the add for the local Publix grocery store and forgot to get it back and she is all sots of pissed. Told her we can pull it up online no biggie.. she didn't want to hear any of that.. she's been bitching for 45 mins now.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> dawwwwwwwwwwwww i love the idea of baby on daddy's chest. too cute; you better have a ton of photos of that!

Not nearly enough. I need to get to taking more!


----------



## gigglebox

SO. i just went to lay back on my couch to respond to the above, when all the sudden i felt a gush. THE gush.

We're off to the hospital! I think there's wifi there so I will try to get online there :D

HOLY FUCK I'M HAVING A BABY


----------



## Menelly

Woo hoo! OMG congrats Laura! <3 It's totally going to be today! You'll have a March baby yet. So happy for you!


----------



## ..katie..

WHAT THE HELL?? THE GUSH???

YAY!

Good luck and good wishes and we want LOTS OF PICTURES AND UPDATES (as soon as youre ready, of course)(it'd be cool if you were ready in real-time though.)
!!!
!!!
!!!
!!!
!!!
!!!

YAY!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> now im in bed, on my phone, because i guess im addicted to you all. its also not showing me pictures.
> i have big plans for my 21st. im going singing (i cant spell the k word) lol
> my dad is navy, yup. well, get got medically discharged 3 years short of his 20 total mark. which i dont get because he was in from 75 to...something...and reenlisted in 91...? i will have to ask whats up with that. my mom is a brat...of the army variety, not a squidlette like me. she learned to eat with chopsticks before silverwear because she spent her toddler-to-little-kidhood in japan. she still does better with sticks than forks lol.
> 
> i want to bitch =/
> 
> 
> goodnight everybody! sweet dreams. talk to you all in 6-12 hours.

I spent some of my childhood in the Philippine's but I really don't remember it, there's video of it though!


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> so. I just went to lay back on my couch to respond to the above, when all the sudden i felt a gush. The gush.
> 
> We're off to the hospital! I think there's wifi there so i will try to get online there :d
> 
> holy fuck i'm having a baby


omgz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're having a baby!!!!!!!!!!!

:) good luck!


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> Giggle- are you still pregnant? lol get to getting ;) hump the man, eat some cake  So you had your sow.. was it really as gross as I think it will be? I'm still loosing bits and chunks and that alone grosses me the frick out lol
> 
> As for men with more products then their women.. i laugh at mine.. he swears up and down that he isn't a girly man at all.. mister macho the whole routine.. yet in our shower is the Axe shampoo and body wash. then he has the spray and deodorant and something else.. now don't get me wrong he smells like dark chocolate and i luv it but I have half the girly products he has lol
> 
> I'm not allowed to drink lol I seem to have this thing about removing my clothes when there is alcohol involved soo yeah better for me that i don't drink lol now I fully admit to having smoked some green stuff in my life. I have migraines.. it makes them go away and truth be told works better then any anti depressant that i've ever had dealings with. It relaxes me which I sometimes have a hard time doing. Now it's not an everyday thing in the past but occasionally. I did smoke ciggy's before i out pregnant but OH tossed my pack the day we found out we were expecting lol
> 
> and omfg for once OH is the one getting the brunt of wrenchface this morning lol he let our neighbor look at the add for the local Publix grocery store and forgot to get it back and she is all sots of pissed. Told her we can pull it up online no biggie.. she didn't want to hear any of that.. she's been bitching for 45 mins now.

Haha wrenchface sounds so easy to irritate. it'd become a game to me anymore.. maybe you can get a new copy of the adds, and take them apart, then tape them in various random places around the house so she has to find all the pages ;)


----------



## Menelly

Ooh, ad scavenger hunt! That sounds awesome. :)

Don't forget to tape one under the toilet lid. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

That's an awesome place ;)!! hmmm.. bottom of the couch cushions, I hate looking there for things.. gets so gross.....


----------



## ashiozz

Ad scavenger hunt sounds like it'd be even more mean if you did it on Black Friday =)

I truly am the face of evil this morning 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

I'm being evil and immature. didn't sleep worth hell last night, woke up harfing stomach acid, have now moved to harfing coffee, soon will be harfing cereal. Its one of those plan your meals based on what wont hurt as much coming out of your nose days.

I would tape an ad to her face, myself. and by "tape" i mean "staple"


FOB's best friend went to jail for the last time before he gets transfered to prison (slept with a 15 year old. he's 24.) So, he got all drunk and emotional and called me, so I used that opportunity to slam him on how he's fucking up his life. Looking back on it, it totally could have counted as "tough love" but in the moment, it was just me kicking him when he's down. Which is fine with me, really. I feel like I should feel guilty, but I don't. Hmm.


----------



## ..katie..

Confession: as you all know, breastfeeding kind of freaks me out a little, so thats not a confession. the confession is tandem feeding REALLY freaks me out a LOT. It's not in a judging way, its just...AAAAAHHHHH!!!!! to me. like brain overload, bad.


----------



## ashiozz

Good thing I'm not having multiples.. tandem kind of scares me too, and I am not sure why 0.o

And no, You did what was right, he IS fucking his life up... My step brother is lucky that in OH the age of consent is 16 -- he def got his 17 yr old girlfriend pregnant when he was 21 -.- -- I wanted to eat his face off...


----------



## ..katie..

He's not fucking his life up with little girls, its the drugs. Well, it could be little girls, too. But I was on his ass about how if you snort pills, you make bad decisions, like that. And you, too, can end up in prison, dipshit.
It was more eloquent than that, and more in-context, but hey.

Most of my dating time in HS, i was dating someone out of high school (also remember that I skipped a grade, so as a sophomore, i was a year younger than your average sophomore) and it didn't bother me. Now that i'm out of HS, if I see a guy who is already out dating a girl that's still in school, i nearly want to puke. It's the weirdest thing, because I never had a problem with it. Makes me feel like a hypocrite.


----------



## ..katie..

Did your bro-ja stay with the girlie?


----------



## ashiozz

Yeah.. they're still together but apparently he doesn't love her so they have an odd relationship...they named their son keigon.... I'm all for uniqueness but its a pet peeve when a name is spelled that wrong...


----------



## ashiozz

I dated older too.. but I was 17 and 18 at that point and smart enough to use the pill.. girls nowadays are different.. and I also grew up really fast due to my childhood


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> He's not fucking his life up with little girls, its the drugs. Well, it could be little girls, too. But I was on his ass about how if you snort pills, you make bad decisions, like that. And you, too, can end up in prison, dipshit.
> It was more eloquent than that, and more in-context, but hey.
> 
> Most of my dating time in HS, i was dating someone out of high school (also remember that I skipped a grade, so as a sophomore, i was a year younger than your average sophomore) and it didn't bother me. Now that i'm out of HS, if I see a guy who is already out dating a girl that's still in school, i nearly want to puke. It's the weirdest thing, because I never had a problem with it. Makes me feel like a hypocrite.

I'm the same way... Weird how that changes when you have a different perspective. My daughter will be a freshman next year and yes, I can load a gun!:haha:


----------



## Ems77

It's the noon- time ( well, noon time PST lol) lull... Lol 

Off to meet up with some peeps that missed my baby shower in about an hour and a half... Feeling' kinda crappy though... Great :wacko:


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Yeah.. they're still together but apparently he doesn't love her so they have an odd relationship...they named their son keigon.... I'm all for uniqueness but its a pet peeve when a name is spelled that wrong...

Like "kay-gen" or "key-gen"?


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> He's not fucking his life up with little girls, its the drugs. Well, it could be little girls, too. But I was on his ass about how if you snort pills, you make bad decisions, like that. And you, too, can end up in prison, dipshit.
> It was more eloquent than that, and more in-context, but hey.
> 
> Most of my dating time in HS, i was dating someone out of high school (also remember that I skipped a grade, so as a sophomore, i was a year younger than your average sophomore) and it didn't bother me. Now that i'm out of HS, if I see a guy who is already out dating a girl that's still in school, i nearly want to puke. It's the weirdest thing, because I never had a problem with it. Makes me feel like a hypocrite.
> 
> I'm the same way... Weird how that changes when you have a different perspective. My daughter will be a freshman next year and yes, I can load a gun!:haha:Click to expand...

No kidding. I lost my virginity my freshman year in high school (same year as the first time I got drunk, the first time I committed a crime, the first time I smoked a cigarette, etc.)...my oldest neice is starting middle school next year...so two years til HS....O_O


----------



## ashiozz

His names supposed to be Keegan .. something about making it look Irish?? Neither of them are Irish.


----------



## ..katie..

........that makes complete sense.

totally.


----------



## gigglebox

hi!

catching up...

katie--if he was drunk enough to call, he's probably too drunk to remember the importance of whatever you said anyway :/

a friend of mine (used to be good friend, not so much these days) (because, you know, i'm a pregnant freak now who cannot relate to him anymore) is in a serious relationship with a 21 year old...he is 27. they started dating when she was fresh out of high school. i found it VERY odd...because, you know, a lot changes in that time of leaving highschool. then again who am i to judge. i think they're going to get married or something.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh no...i'm starting to get all dark and cynical...

You know how a lot of 3rd trimester posts are all "mucus plug?" and the same stuff over and over?

i just was stalking babyclub and its all "baby wont sleep through the night!" and "breastfeeding?" and "i want another baby!" and "postpartum bodies?"....aaaah *bashes head*
It'll be awesome for a little bit, I think, seeing other people being brand new at this too, but gah..
i guess i'm just whiney today.




Wonder how Laura is doing? it says "gigglebox+" underneath...hopefully she's good?
LAURAGIGGLE ARE YOU DOING WELL??


----------



## ..katie..

Well, now I feel like a douche. you typed while I was typing.


----------



## jules7521

ok so today has been a total clusterfuck.. but then got really weirdly good lol

So this morning my OH got into our first ever true fight.. and neither of us are very good at fighting.. we just get quiet.. look at each other waiting for the other to say something first which of course meant I burst out crying.. to which he thn burst out crying and he knew it had to do with his mother.. after 3 hours of the silent treatment he came up behind me as I was walking past him and he hugged me to which I did the cliche cling to him maneuver and blurted out " if I have to do this alone I don't want to do this at all".. he lost it crying. 
Well wrenchface came home about 10 mins later and he told me to stay put instead of putting groceries away like I usually do and he confronted her. Told her that the way she's been treating me is out of line. That I have no one here in Florida.. no family nothing and that he and her were all I had and that even if she didn't agree with this pregnancy she needed to be more supportive. That he was angry with her because if I brought up the baby she talked about the dog, and that he wasn't going to choose between both women and that although he owes her his life.. long story i'll have to share sometime, but that there was no way in hell he was loosing me or this child. He even told her that us meeting and this baby coming were a sign and that is was supposed to happen so I could finally be a mother and he could finally be a fulltime father ( part of the long story lol). 
I have a new found respect for him. He tells me he loves me everyday but he's a guy and he's not super emotional but today he showed me just how vulnerable he can be.. and suddenly I really love the man even more then I already did * inert love music here*
Mother dearest was actually cordial to me earlier.. we shall see how long it lasts but I think it finally sunk in that her son isn't playing and if it comes down to it he will leave her and take his " new family" away from her.. and I think it scares her.


----------



## gigglebox

oh, right, i can give you all a play by play!

so i'm admitted into the birthing enter...laying in bed typing as we speak. so i get here an have an internal exam and I am, you guessed it...

1 cm!

still!

mother fucker!

so now i'm on pitocin. mom is here reading a magazine and hubs is trying to hook up his xbox lol

and i am nervous as fuck.


----------



## ..katie..

also, yeah, probably, but it was nice to be able to say all the shit I wanted to.


----------



## ..katie..

Jules-AAWWW <3 i'm glad he stuck up for you. You shouldnt have to be in a hostile environment.

Laura-tell me about your birthing center! Are you having contractions yet? Are you allowed to eat?
I'm also sorry about your cervix. Again. Uncooperative thang that it is.
How are the nurses?

And finally, are you nervous because you're about to go through labor and birthing, or because you are going to be a mother in a couple hours?


----------



## jules7521

ooh ops forgot part 2.. I haz a question

So this morning during said silent treatment I had rolled onto my right side curled upw ith my body pillow half sitting up.. well i got up about 30 mins to my usual screaming hip pain.. but then something new happened. I got this searing pain through both the right and left side of my pelvis really low at the same time. Stopped me dead in my tracks and now a ton of pressure on the front of my tummy. I have an anterior placenta right around my belly button area and that's where all the pressure is behind it. Up until thursday she was still all on my left side and now I swear it feels like she's rolled forward with her back facing outwards. Could laying that have made her turn? Never experience this sensation before.. Now I am winded and I feel like um well she's about to fall out lol


----------



## gigglebox

YES! i am so glad you made progress with wrenchface!!! that's amazing! i just knew your OH had to have been feeling the same way...i mean, who would be happy living in a completely controlled situation like that! 

so exciting :) I hope we continue to get positive posts from you on the subject!

in personal news (IT'S ALL ABOUT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!) I just felt a contraction that was slightly painful...they have just been annoying braxton hicks feeling contractions so far...though i guess since i'm in labor bh isn't the right word...gah there it goes...yeah i can see how this is really going to suck later!


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ooh ops forgot part 2.. I haz a question
> 
> So this morning during said silent treatment I had rolled onto my right side curled upw ith my body pillow half sitting up.. well i got up about 30 mins to my usual screaming hip pain.. but then something new happened. I got this searing pain through both the right and left side of my pelvis really low at the same time. Stopped me dead in my tracks and now a ton of pressure on the front of my tummy. I have an anterior placenta right around my belly button area and that's where all the pressure is behind it. Up until thursday she was still all on my left side and now I swear it feels like she's rolled forward with her back facing outwards. Could laying that have made her turn? Never experience this sensation before.. Now I am winded and I feel like um well she's about to fall out lol

I have no idea. But are you more comfortable now?


----------



## jules7521

gigglebox said:


> oh, right, i can give you all a play by play!
> 
> so i'm admitted into the birthing enter...laying in bed typing as we speak. so i get here an have an internal exam and I am, you guessed it...
> 
> 1 cm!
> 
> still!
> 
> mother fucker!
> 
> so now i'm on pitocin. mom is here reading a magazine and hubs is trying to hook up his xbox lol
> 
> and i am nervous as fuck.


wait omg.. your being induced like right now????? OMG * excited clap*


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> ooh ops forgot part 2.. I haz a question
> 
> So this morning during said silent treatment I had rolled onto my right side curled upw ith my body pillow half sitting up.. well i got up about 30 mins to my usual screaming hip pain.. but then something new happened. I got this searing pain through both the right and left side of my pelvis really low at the same time. Stopped me dead in my tracks and now a ton of pressure on the front of my tummy. I have an anterior placenta right around my belly button area and that's where all the pressure is behind it. Up until thursday she was still all on my left side and now I swear it feels like she's rolled forward with her back facing outwards. Could laying that have made her turn? Never experience this sensation before.. Now I am winded and I feel like um well she's about to fall out lol
> 
> I have no idea. But are you more comfortable now?Click to expand...

I'm waddling worse lol and I swear lo moved because she feels like she's now going to fall out any any second lol


----------



## ..katie..

NOOOO SHE CANT!
I dont think I could handle the jealousy if 3 of the thread's frequent fliers had babies!


----------



## gigglebox

katie--nervous about both! hubs is being great though, he's talking about taking off next week to stay home with us :) I am very excited about the idea of this.

jules--maybe you dropped? i don't know but i've been getting those pains in my lower abdomen on either side for a few days now.

oh, also someone asked me if losing plug is gross. the answer is yes. it is exactly as described, like a giant wad of snot. mine was kind of cold too for some reason...


----------



## jules7521

OMG wait did I just read in the other post your water broke? OMG * more excited claps* lol omg you're going to be a mommy soon.. omg I'm now going to cry lol YAYYYYYY


----------



## gigglebox

oh and something that sucks; they won't let you lay flat on your back, even if the bed is in the "sitting up position. so the nurse stuck a pillow under my left side and i'm pretty uncomfortable this way.


----------



## gigglebox

heheh jules you're too funny!

water, gone...well, still leaking a smidge but gone. plug, gone. drip, in...and i have to piss with every contraction so that kind of sucks...and i think they're getting closer together. if i get checked and haven't made progress i, too, may cry lol


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie--nervous about both! hubs is being great though, he's talking about taking off next week to stay home with us :) I am very excited about the idea of this.
> 
> jules--maybe you dropped? i don't know but i've been getting those pains in my lower abdomen on either side for a few days now.
> 
> oh, also someone asked me if losing plug is gross. the answer is yes. it is exactly as described, like a giant wad of snot. *mine was kind of cold too for some reason*...

W.T.F.
Cold, snotty mucus plug coming out of your vagina. Oh hell, pregnancy is gorgous. Was it like Flubber? *gag* *shutter* *cant turn off imagery*

Also, I don't think we've talked seriously about this before, but are you getting an epidural? Not so I can lecture you on the big day, but because i'm interested and snoopy and would totally like to know the EXACT feeling lol


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> oh and something that sucks; they won't let you lay flat on your back, even if the bed is in the "sitting up position. so the nurse stuck a pillow under my left side and i'm pretty uncomfortable this way.

what? why?


----------



## jules7521

WEEE and you thought you were going to be pregnant forever. Dammit where is Ash we need more cheerleaders lol 

I just realized that if you are in EST you have 7 hours to avoid an April fool's day baby lol BUT that means in 7 hours it's April and hallefrickenlujah and end date for the rest of us crazies lol


----------



## gigglebox

yup...7 hours...i said we already used our "don't be born today please" day on MIL's b-day...so i guess there are worse things than having an april fools baby.

not sure about why i can't be on my back, but i don't like it. 

Ok, breaking to play some xbox, maybe have a piss, and...well..wait some more i guess.


----------



## gigglebox

oh--yes on the planned epi


----------



## ..katie..

Have fun gaming! And laboring!


----------



## jules7521

enjoy! post us when you can!! * waves pom pom's*


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> hi!
> 
> catching up...
> 
> katie--if he was drunk enough to call, he's probably too drunk to remember the importance of whatever you said anyway :/
> 
> a friend of mine (used to be good friend, not so much these days) (because, you know, i'm a pregnant freak now who cannot relate to him anymore) is in a serious relationship with a 21 year old...he is 27. they started dating when she was fresh out of high school. i found it VERY odd...because, you know, a lot changes in that time of leaving highschool. then again who am i to judge. i think they're going to get married or something.

I'm 24 and my husband is 35 -- We got together when I was 20 and he was 30 going on 31 -- So I think it depends on the couple.


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ok so today has been a total clusterfuck.. but then got really weirdly good lol
> 
> So this morning my OH got into our first ever true fight.. and neither of us are very good at fighting.. we just get quiet.. look at each other waiting for the other to say something first which of course meant I burst out crying.. to which he thn burst out crying and he knew it had to do with his mother.. after 3 hours of the silent treatment he came up behind me as I was walking past him and he hugged me to which I did the cliche cling to him maneuver and blurted out " if I have to do this alone I don't want to do this at all".. he lost it crying.
> Well wrenchface came home about 10 mins later and he told me to stay put instead of putting groceries away like I usually do and he confronted her. Told her that the way she's been treating me is out of line. That I have no one here in Florida.. no family nothing and that he and her were all I had and that even if she didn't agree with this pregnancy she needed to be more supportive. That he was angry with her because if I brought up the baby she talked about the dog, and that he wasn't going to choose between both women and that although he owes her his life.. long story i'll have to share sometime, but that there was no way in hell he was loosing me or this child. He even told her that us meeting and this baby coming were a sign and that is was supposed to happen so I could finally be a mother and he could finally be a fulltime father ( part of the long story lol).
> I have a new found respect for him. He tells me he loves me everyday but he's a guy and he's not super emotional but today he showed me just how vulnerable he can be.. and suddenly I really love the man even more then I already did * inert love music here*
> Mother dearest was actually cordial to me earlier.. we shall see how long it lasts but I think it finally sunk in that her son isn't playing and if it comes down to it he will leave her and take his " new family" away from her.. and I think it scares her.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


My husband isn't very emotional either nor does he really ever say anything sweet like that (The only two exceptions: Our wedding and his proposal, both of which made me cry) and I am glad he stood up for you the way that he did. This makes me feel so good for you!! 

Maybe wrenchface is jealous? He sounds like he's lived at home for a while? Or maybe they're just close and she IS scared you'll take him away. She just feels threatened, I know mitch's mom was like this kind of at first, but we visit weekly (not lately though because Im huge pregnant) and that seems to help.

She'll have to get over it though and as long as he's standing up for you she'll get better :) It'll give her a chance to see you're NOT trying to take him away, rather, you're trying to start a family with him that will indeed include her because she's his momma.. 


:) I love this :)


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> WEEE and you thought you were going to be pregnant forever. Dammit where is Ash we need more cheerleaders lol
> 
> I just realized that if you are in EST you have 7 hours to avoid an April fool's day baby lol BUT that means in 7 hours it's April and hallefrickenlujah and end date for the rest of us crazies lol

I was shopping :( I had 2 shirts that fit so I got more maternity clothes but I over estimated my size so now theyre all huge but IDC because I am not walking anymore. /end rant...

YAY LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

..Wheres my pom poms.... ?

https://www.theworldforgotten.com/images/smilies/cheerleader.gif

We expect this to go super fast because I am going through cute baby picture withdrawals and I really need my fix Now. :) lmao


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> WEEE and you thought you were going to be pregnant forever. Dammit where is Ash we need more cheerleaders lol
> 
> I just realized that if you are in EST you have 7 hours to avoid an April fool's day baby lol BUT that means in 7 hours it's April and hallefrickenlujah and end date for the rest of us crazies lol
> 
> I was shopping :( I had 2 shirts that fit so I got more maternity clothes but I over estimated my size so now theyre all huge but IDC because I am not walking anymore. /end rant...
> 
> YAY LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ..Wheres my pom poms.... ?
> 
> https://www.theworldforgotten.com/images/smilies/cheerleader.gif
> 
> We expect this to go super fast because I am going through cute baby picture withdrawals and I really need my fix Now. :) lmaoClick to expand...

I literally have 3 t shirts that fit and one pair of " pants" well ok they are danskin capri yoga pants lol. all 3 t-shirts are black with some sort of pink glittery crap on them. I refused to buy maternity ones because quite frankly I wasn't going to pay upwards of $35-$45 for something I won't wear much longer. So instead I picked up the t-shirts at Walmart for $7 and if they fall apart in 4 months i'm ok with that lol

oh and in regards to OH living with mom for a bit. Funny enough I moved in with him in feb of last year (2011) and he had just moved back home after finally ending things with his ex in Dec. He stayed long after their relationship had died because of her little 5 year old girl that he had bonded with. Yet another reason having a girl is such a special thing for him :flower:

I am jealous of your pom pom's lol


----------



## ..katie..

:xmas7:


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> oh, right, i can give you all a play by play!
> 
> so i'm admitted into the birthing enter...laying in bed typing as we speak. so i get here an have an internal exam and I am, you guessed it...
> 
> 1 cm!
> 
> still!
> 
> mother fucker!
> 
> so now i'm on pitocin. mom is here reading a magazine and hubs is trying to hook up his xbox lol
> 
> and i am nervous as fuck.

That's how both of mine went, water broke, 1 Cm, pitocin. LOL


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> We expect this to go super fast because I am going through cute baby picture withdrawals and I really need my fix Now. :) lmao

Ask and ye shall receive. Cute baby/daddy cuddles!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/daddycuddle.jpg

Now... GO LAURA! PUSH THAT BABY OUT TODAY!


----------



## ..katie..

i just want everyone to know that both my house and car were just on 16 and pregnant. im watching it only because its my old town. i feel famous.


----------



## Menelly

We got moved.

How rude. <insert angry face here>


----------



## jules7521

omg we effing got moved!!!


asshats

someone probably complained about us


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> WEEE and you thought you were going to be pregnant forever. Dammit where is Ash we need more cheerleaders lol
> 
> I just realized that if you are in EST you have 7 hours to avoid an April fool's day baby lol BUT that means in 7 hours it's April and hallefrickenlujah and end date for the rest of us crazies lol
> 
> I was shopping :( I had 2 shirts that fit so I got more maternity clothes but I over estimated my size so now theyre all huge but IDC because I am not walking anymore. /end rant...
> 
> YAY LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ..Wheres my pom poms.... ?
> 
> https://www.theworldforgotten.com/images/smilies/cheerleader.gif
> 
> We expect this to go super fast because I am going through cute baby picture withdrawals and I really need my fix Now. :) lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> I literally have 3 t shirts that fit and one pair of " pants" well ok they are danskin capri yoga pants lol. all 3 t-shirts are black with some sort of pink glittery crap on them. I refused to buy maternity ones because quite frankly I wasn't going to pay upwards of $35-$45 for something I won't wear much longer. So instead I picked up the t-shirts at Walmart for $7 and if they fall apart in 4 months i'm ok with that lol
> 
> oh and in regards to OH living with mom for a bit. Funny enough I moved in with him in feb of last year (2011) and he had just moved back home after finally ending things with his ex in Dec. He stayed long after their relationship had died because of her little 5 year old girl that he had bonded with. Yet another reason having a girl is such a special thing for him :flower:
> 
> I am jealous of your pom pom's lolClick to expand...

Ahh, I imagined he was like DH who lived at home forever... That is odd she still gets so jealous.


I bought cheap maternity stuffs on sale, my shirts were $6 each and my pants were like 30 but I only have 2 pairs of jeans, i still wear 2 pairs of my work pants but I cant button them or zip them.


BUT its getting HOT in AZ and I have no shorts :( its 90 today! EEEP


----------



## ashiozz

OMG WE GOT MOVED. wtf? Why did we get moved?


----------



## ..katie..

Because we were making people feel unincluded? Sigh.
So, third trimester is not the right place for this thread, but "pregnancy buddies" really isn't either, considering right now, one of us isnt pregnant, and before the night is over, two of us wont be pregnant. And hopefully by the end of the week, three of us wont be pregnant! (hint [email protected] tummy)


----------



## ..katie..

It also could be because we were taking up too much space?


----------



## ..katie..

Maybe I need to bookmark the thread...


----------



## jules7521

it's ridonkuculously hot here too lol we had 88 today with high humidity again. Oh so I am totally lost.. seeing as we both live in hot climates.. mine being more humid then yours.. what do we need to dress these little munchkins in? I don't want to overheat this poor little thing but we do have a/c on 24/7 11 months a year.

Mother dearest has bailed him out of a lot of messes when he was younger.. she was a single mom who hates any woman near her " little" boy..too bad i loves him and she's not getting rid of me 

I'm guessing someone complained so we got moved :(


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Because we were making people feel unincluded? Sigh.
> So, third trimester is not the right place for this thread, but "pregnancy buddies" really isn't either, considering right now, one of us isnt pregnant, and before the night is over, two of us wont be pregnant. And hopefully by the end of the week, three of us wont be pregnant! (hint [email protected] tummy)

We would have happily included anyone who joined us in chatting... no need to move! Boo...


----------



## ashiozz

My baby will be living in onesies til it cools down a bit. It gets cool in the winter here but not this yr apparently. And we did include people. We only have a few weeks left where any of us will be prego and I fear ill be the last :(


----------



## jules7521

omg now it ate my message 3x lol

sigh 

lets try the short version lol baby will be in onsies here too
oh and no one is getting left behind dammit :)
You ladies are making my pregnancy go much better :) I definitely don't feel so alone now :)


----------



## jules7521

Giggle- I SEE YOU! how is our momma to be doing?


----------



## gigglebox

*sigh* only user on right now...

well i don't know how many more posts i'll be able to make, but here i am, in bed, epidural inserted :thumbup: the actually offered it to me almost immediately but i refused in until i had been laboring for a few hours. got to 3cm before i accepted...and thank god i did because they sure have gotten worse! i am feeling them through the epi, but they are not too too bad...i can feel it mostly in my lower back when they happen.

also feel like i'm going to puke.

also constantly feel like i have to piss. i have a catheter inserted but it doesn't take that need to piss away...

feeling contractions a bit in my ass too :blush: 

this will probably be my last update until des arrives :) and then i will show you all the photos! i brought my good camera so, unless i have the emergency C section, i'll be taking some wanna be professional photos and showing them to you upon my arrival home :)

squeee!

oh, and fuck being moved! lol--i felt we were a pretty inclusive group? did we not say hi to every thread stalking? who would complain?! oh well...book marking the thread 'cause i'll never remember where it is.

later ladies!


----------



## jules7521

* gentle hugs*

good luck tonight..glad you are in less pain! I can't wait to see your little man. We are rooting for you. Stay strong and YAY you get to be a mommy so soon!!!


----------



## gigglebox

back. because i'm bored and can't sleep lol; just wanted to say i felt pressure in my ass, thought it was just another contraction, but instead let out a nice lovely loud fart with the nurse, mom, and hubs in the room :thumbup:


----------



## jules7521

lol a giant fart eh? well it could be worse lol could be poo ;)

Glad you pain control though. I am terrified of having to do this without pain killer again. Delivered my daughter with pitocin au natural with no pain killers and if I can help it that won't happen again lol I want drugs man


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> My baby will be living in onesies til it cools down a bit. It gets cool in the winter here but not this yr apparently. And we did include people. We only have a few weeks left where any of us will be prego and I fear ill be the last :(

I'm terrified its going to be me. =/

I amend my previous statement of one of us goes into labor and tells the other how to do it. I say we have some telepathic signal and go at the same time...one late at night, one early in the morning, so the tiny humans have different birthdays...
because I really might die if i'm last.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> *sigh* only user on right now...
> 
> well i don't know how many more posts i'll be able to make, but here i am, in bed, epidural inserted :thumbup: the actually offered it to me almost immediately but i refused in until i had been laboring for a few hours. got to 3cm before i accepted...and thank god i did because they sure have gotten worse! i am feeling them through the epi, but they are not too too bad...i can feel it mostly in my lower back when they happen.
> 
> also feel like i'm going to puke.
> 
> also constantly feel like i have to piss. i have a catheter inserted but it doesn't take that need to piss away...
> 
> feeling contractions a bit in my ass too :blush:
> 
> this will probably be my last update until des arrives :) and then i will show you all the photos! i brought my good camera so, unless i have the emergency C section, i'll be taking some wanna be professional photos and showing them to you upon my arrival home :)
> 
> squeee!
> 
> oh, and fuck being moved! lol--i felt we were a pretty inclusive group? did we not say hi to every thread stalking? who would complain?! oh well...book marking the thread 'cause i'll never remember where it is.
> 
> later ladies!

Once again, GOOD LUCK! I'm glad you're not hurting too badly. I'm so excited for you! (and for me, cuz, well, I like baby pictures)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> back. because i'm bored and can't sleep lol; just wanted to say i felt pressure in my ass, thought it was just another contraction, but instead let out a nice lovely loud fart with the nurse, mom, and hubs in the room :thumbup:

Atta Girl =D


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> omg now it ate my message 3x lol
> 
> sigh
> 
> lets try the short version lol baby will be in onsies here too
> oh and no one is getting left behind dammit :)
> You ladies are making my pregnancy go much better :) I definitely don't feel so alone now :)

<3 me too. I think without you guys, i probably would have flipped my lid a long time ago.


----------



## gigglebox

right?! i love you guys! seriously, this thread has been my rock through the past few weeks.

katie, i just told your amish joke here. nurse laughed, hubs said that's stupid, mom said that's pretty bad and then laughed. but, to me, that joke has the laura seal of approval, as i laughed telling it lol

updating--100% effaced, 4-5cm dilated as of about an hour ago...not too shabby! the thing that sucks is the contractions are coming about 1-2 minutes apart now. 

so much for not having an april fools baby :dohh: but, as i think i said earlier, it's pretty fitting considering the trouble this little guy gave us in the beginning! "hey mom, i'm pretty much screwed; see this fluid? yeah, i'm surely a girl with turners syndrome who has a 15% of living...JUST KIDDING!"

:dohh: GAH contraction...fuck these things suck. epi was touching it but getting back to how it felt before the epidural now.

oooooh what you ladies have to look forward to :haha:

lol, had my temp checked while typing. 99...it's slowly creeping up, but she did say that could mean labor is around the corner...

i can't decide if it's really amazing that i'm able to give you all a play-by-play or really sad lol

thank god i can type decently, otherwise this would take forever to type.

oh, also, my BP had started to drop so they gave me some medicine...not sure what it was but it made my heart race a little, which they did NOT warn me about beforehand. so, just be prepared for that if it happens to you. IT COULD HAPPEN TO YOU (points at screen)


----------



## ..katie..

im glad it has your approval =)

a 5? i always find the dialtion chart scary. a 10 looks like a really huge head lol.
im sorry the epi isnt working as well as before, and about the weird heart meds. but you sound like youre excited! have you been able to sleep?


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My baby will be living in onesies til it cools down a bit. It gets cool in the winter here but not this yr apparently. And we did include people. We only have a few weeks left where any of us will be prego and I fear ill be the last :(
> 
> I'm terrified its going to be me. =/
> 
> I amend my previous statement of one of us goes into labor and tells the other how to do it. I say we have some telepathic signal and go at the same time...one late at night, one early in the morning, so the tiny humans have different birthdays...
> because I really might die if i'm last.Click to expand...

 Yeah... Thanks guys, pretty sure I will be the last! Lmao!


----------



## ..katie..

by the time i look at this thread in the morning, you'll have your trickster baby. congrats =)

goodnight everyone


----------



## ashiozz

LAURA! GOOD LUCK! haha letting out a fart, thats awesome, you should be proud.

Katie, I will telepathically tell you when thundercats are go, promise, and Vaurissa, with my luck I'll be pregnant til I'm fifty so we'll see :)


I was playing wii with my husband tonight while he was drinking (apparently my dog, too, had some beer ><) Everyone but me is allowed to drink :(( ... 

Fortunately no labor signs so it's okay that he's not sober.


----------



## ashiozz

ALSO: This thread makes my life lately :) because Im too fat and pregnant to do much else :) so it keeps me sane :) <3 you all!!.. we WILL Take over baby club. Mark my words...

....Everyone get on the having of the baby thing...


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> im glad it has your approval =)
> 
> a 5? i always find the dialtion chart scary. a 10 looks like a really huge head lol.
> im sorry the epi isnt working as well as before, and about the weird heart meds. but you sound like youre excited! have you been able to sleep?

The dilation chart IS scary, I fully believe it was made to scare the shiznit out of any pregnant woman -- It scares my husband too..

I could just go without actually SEEING how big 8CM is... :nope: I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> My baby will be living in onesies til it cools down a bit. It gets cool in the winter here but not this yr apparently. And we did include people. We only have a few weeks left where any of us will be prego and I fear ill be the last :(

Kesslie was in a tanktop onesie all day today. It hit almost 80 here and we haven't dewinterized the swamp cooler yet. Ew hot!!

For the record? I think Johnson's "baby bedtime lotion" is magic. Used it on Kesslie for the first time tonight and she slept 6.5 hours straght!! Wewt! :) I'm actually AWAKE now.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> back. because i'm bored and can't sleep lol; just wanted to say i felt pressure in my ass, thought it was just another contraction, but instead let out a nice lovely loud fart with the nurse, mom, and hubs in the room :thumbup:

Awesome! Des is totally going to insist on being an April Fool's baby, huh? Silly baby!!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> right?! i love you guys! seriously, this thread has been my rock through the past few weeks.
> 
> katie, i just told your amish joke here. nurse laughed, hubs said that's stupid, mom said that's pretty bad and then laughed. but, to me, that joke has the laura seal of approval, as i laughed telling it lol
> 
> updating--100% effaced, 4-5cm dilated as of about an hour ago...not too shabby! the thing that sucks is the contractions are coming about 1-2 minutes apart now.
> 
> so much for not having an april fools baby :dohh: but, as i think i said earlier, it's pretty fitting considering the trouble this little guy gave us in the beginning! "hey mom, i'm pretty much screwed; see this fluid? yeah, i'm surely a girl with turners syndrome who has a 15% of living...JUST KIDDING!"
> 
> :dohh: GAH contraction...fuck these things suck. epi was touching it but getting back to how it felt before the epidural now.
> 
> oooooh what you ladies have to look forward to :haha:
> 
> lol, had my temp checked while typing. 99...it's slowly creeping up, but she did say that could mean labor is around the corner...
> 
> i can't decide if it's really amazing that i'm able to give you all a play-by-play or really sad lol
> 
> thank god i can type decently, otherwise this would take forever to type.
> 
> oh, also, my BP had started to drop so they gave me some medicine...not sure what it was but it made my heart race a little, which they did NOT warn me about beforehand. so, just be prepared for that if it happens to you. IT COULD HAPPEN TO YOU (points at screen)

Quick "it could happen to you" note: If you have the c-sec instead? Your shoulders will hurt afterwards. Like bloody hell. It sucks and no one warns you. Cause they suck and they like panicking new moms. ;)

But GO LAURAGIGGLES! Pop out that baby! :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ALSO: This thread makes my life lately :) because Im too fat and pregnant to do much else :) so it keeps me sane :) <3 you all!!.. we WILL Take over baby club. Mark my words...
> 
> ....Everyone get on the having of the baby thing...

Wewt to taking over Baby Club. We should have Megan back then too! :)


----------



## jules7521

* peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol

GUTEN MORGEN! 

is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?

ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:

Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol

oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol 

sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!


----------



## Menelly

You know what sucks more than GD? Having someone mention a giant cinnamon roll and having NO WAY TO GO GET ONE. You are just MEAN. ;)

OK, maybe it doesn't suck worse than GD. But still. Mean. :lol:

Kesslie let me sleep last night. Yay! I feel like I can take on the world today. Six hours uninterrupted sleep! Wewt!


----------



## jules7521

ok so I woke up this morning.. in no pain. like literally the screaming hip and pelvis pain that has been there for the last 12+ week is gone today. I actually swung my legs out of bed and cringed expecting the searing pain to start.. and it didn't...very very weird..why am i not hurting suddenly? lol don't get me wrong i'm ecstatic to have a less pain day but um didn't giggle have that like a week ago and now baby is coming? lol 

hmm seems we are in the same predicament lol I can't have one.. and you can't get one * throws tantrum*


----------



## Menelly

Hooray for no pain! :)


----------



## ashiozz

I want no pain :(

the whole ME hurts.. Blah. Anyhow... I bet Laura's a mommy by now :( *jealous*


BUT IT IS APRIL!!! 

24 days until my spawn is due to take over the world =)


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!

Coffee? I've had so much coffee this pregnancy I am shocked the pregnancy police haven't been on me...


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> I want no pain :(
> 
> the whole ME hurts.. Blah. Anyhow... I bet Laura's a mommy by now :( *jealous*
> 
> 
> BUT IT IS APRIL!!!
> 
> 24 days until my spawn is due to take over the world =)

i'm still as heck because i have to park my butt in bed 90% of the time but the pelvis itself feels weirdly ok. 

it is APRIL! time to eat spicy food and hump and stand on our heads and chant ( hey i'm reaching I know lol)

I hope she is a mommy by now..it's been enough hours dammit lol


----------



## ashiozz

If I find an acceptable sign post to lick, I will let you know as well.

It IS April and I'll officially be 37 weeks Wednesday! Tuesday I have the strep B test/internal... I had a dream about it which included progress.. but since I had a dream Tyler was a Hailey, I'm sure that this means no progress ><

**Stands on head for a few hours...**


----------



## jules7521

I had my strep b done 2 weeks ago and found out i was neg last week.. same time they redid my pap. Pap was still abnormal so they are doing a cervical biopsy at my 6 week pp checkup. 

*giggle* I'm sure hubby has a signpost you can lick * runs away.. ok waddles away quickly giggling like a teenager* lol

OMG i kep having dreams that Cassie will come out a he instead of a she even though I have like 15 pics that say otherwise lol


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> I had my strep b done 2 weeks ago and found out i was neg last week.. same time they redid my pap. Pap was still abnormal so they are doing a cervical biopsy at my 6 week pp checkup.
> 
> *giggle* I'm sure hubby has a signpost you can lick * runs away.. ok waddles away quickly giggling like a teenager* lol
> 
> OMG i kep having dreams that Cassie will come out a he instead of a she even though I have like 15 pics that say otherwise lol


LMAO! My gender dream was before we found out he was a boy.

Waddle? quickly.. lmao... Im sure he'd say he does ;) 

Abnormal pap :( SCARY! My mom's alwayyyys scared of my results as she got Cervical cancer at 22-- so this last one she was freakkking out all "you know I wasn't much younger than you when I got cancer..."... Mine was normal.. always has been, but an abnormal would freak me out =( SO I hope your biopsy comes back good =)

I read that pregnancy itself can cause abnormal paps so I'm sure you're probably fine.. you'll definitely live, if that helps :) But I am here if you need anything or if it is bad news.:hugs:


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> right?! i love you guys! seriously, this thread has been my rock through the past few weeks.
> 
> katie, i just told your amish joke here. nurse laughed, hubs said that's stupid, mom said that's pretty bad and then laughed. but, to me, that joke has the laura seal of approval, as i laughed telling it lol
> 
> updating--100% effaced, 4-5cm dilated as of about an hour ago...not too shabby! the thing that sucks is the contractions are coming about 1-2 minutes apart now.
> 
> so much for not having an april fools baby :dohh: but, as i think i said earlier, it's pretty fitting considering the trouble this little guy gave us in the beginning! "hey mom, i'm pretty much screwed; see this fluid? yeah, i'm surely a girl with turners syndrome who has a 15% of living...JUST KIDDING!"
> 
> :dohh: GAH contraction...fuck these things suck. epi was touching it but getting back to how it felt before the epidural now.
> 
> oooooh what you ladies have to look forward to :haha:
> 
> lol, had my temp checked while typing. 99...it's slowly creeping up, but she did say that could mean labor is around the corner...
> 
> i can't decide if it's really amazing that i'm able to give you all a play-by-play or really sad lol
> 
> thank god i can type decently, otherwise this would take forever to type.
> 
> oh, also, my BP had started to drop so they gave me some medicine...not sure what it was but it made my heart race a little, which they did NOT warn me about beforehand. so, just be prepared for that if it happens to you. IT COULD HAPPEN TO YOU (points at screen)
> 
> Quick "it could happen to you" note: If you have the c-sec instead? Your shoulders will hurt afterwards. Like bloody hell. It sucks and no one warns you. Cause they suck and they like panicking new moms. ;)
> 
> But GO LAURAGIGGLES! Pop out that baby! :)Click to expand...


Your shoulders? *head tilt*
Wtf why?


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!


At work the other day, some guy said "its a damn shame I didnt put that in you." and pointed to my belly. I very nearly threw up.


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> I had my strep b done 2 weeks ago and found out i was neg last week.. same time they redid my pap. Pap was still abnormal so they are doing a cervical biopsy at my 6 week pp checkup.
> 
> *giggle* I'm sure hubby has a signpost you can lick * runs away.. ok waddles away quickly giggling like a teenager* lol
> 
> OMG i kep having dreams that Cassie will come out a he instead of a she even though I have like 15 pics that say otherwise lol
> 
> 
> LMAO! My gender dream was before we found out he was a boy.
> 
> Waddle? quickly.. lmao... Im sure he'd say he does ;)
> 
> Abnormal pap :( SCARY! My mom's alwayyyys scared of my results as she got Cervical cancer at 22-- so this last one she was freakkking out all "you know I wasn't much younger than you when I got cancer..."... Mine was normal.. always has been, but an abnormal would freak me out =( SO I hope your biopsy comes back good =)
> 
> I read that pregnancy itself can cause abnormal paps so I'm sure you're probably fine.. you'll definitely live, if that helps :) But I am here if you need anything or if it is bad news.:hugs:Click to expand...

What I don't understand is that my first pap when I was like 10 weeks along came back abormal so they sent me to the oncologist to do the colposcopy and the dye test.. everything was sine and he even seemed bothered that i was sent to him.. so then my ob tells me he won't repeat the pap till after lo is born.. but then does it again 2 weeks ago, which of course comes back abnormal. I mean I know the guy is some super surgeon man ( he uses that devinci robot for surgery) but I just thought it was odd that they didn't wait. * shrugs*
I know they also found a fibroid during my last scan and was told " we won't worry about that right this second". I fully expecting him to mention surgery which doesn't really scare me because in the absolute worst case scenario that something has to be done at least I have a little peanut :baby:

Wrenchface had cervical cancer and had everything removed in her 30's and her words were something to the extent of " well if they have to remove anything may as well have them do it all so you don't have to worry about it again"

and yay for hugs! :hugs:


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> You know what sucks more than GD? Having someone mention a giant cinnamon roll and having NO WAY TO GO GET ONE. You are just MEAN. ;)
> 
> OK, maybe it doesn't suck worse than GD. But still. Mean. :lol:
> 
> Kesslie let me sleep last night. Yay! I feel like I can take on the world today. Six hours uninterrupted sleep! Wewt!


!!!!
WOOO!

I never thought id say this, but...
Holy hell I cant wait to see what a newborn can do for my sleep =)

I went to bed at two, woke up the first time because of my hips at 3:30, went back to sleep, woke up to pee at five, went back to bed, layed there for an hour, fell asleep, woke up at 8, thought "ow. my hips have finally collapsed and i'm going to be unable to walk" and planned on getting up to test my theory, and passed out until about an hour ago, where I did the fastest marathon-limp to the bathroom.

Odd, icky thought of the day...when I woke up this last time, I thought "I wonder if I peed myself, my water broke, or I just have sweaty junk?". It was the sweats, btw.


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!
> 
> 
> At work the other day, some guy said "its a damn shame I didnt put that in you." and pointed to my belly. I very nearly threw up.Click to expand...

OMG that's as bad as " that shirt is very becoming on you.. if i was on your i'd be coming too" :dohh:


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!
> 
> Coffee? I've had so much coffee this pregnancy I am shocked the pregnancy police haven't been on me...Click to expand...

i got assaulted by the pregnancy police when buying coffee at the 7/11. Clerk asked me if I was sure I wanted to buy it "in your condition". Fuck off mr. minimum wage.


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!
> 
> Coffee? I've had so much coffee this pregnancy I am shocked the pregnancy police haven't been on me...Click to expand...

Every morning I have at least 20 oz's of coffee lol the doctor said i could have A cup.. he didn't specify how large this cup had to be :haha:


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> right?! i love you guys! seriously, this thread has been my rock through the past few weeks.
> 
> katie, i just told your amish joke here. nurse laughed, hubs said that's stupid, mom said that's pretty bad and then laughed. but, to me, that joke has the laura seal of approval, as i laughed telling it lol
> 
> updating--100% effaced, 4-5cm dilated as of about an hour ago...not too shabby! the thing that sucks is the contractions are coming about 1-2 minutes apart now.
> 
> so much for not having an april fools baby :dohh: but, as i think i said earlier, it's pretty fitting considering the trouble this little guy gave us in the beginning! "hey mom, i'm pretty much screwed; see this fluid? yeah, i'm surely a girl with turners syndrome who has a 15% of living...JUST KIDDING!"
> 
> :dohh: GAH contraction...fuck these things suck. epi was touching it but getting back to how it felt before the epidural now.
> 
> oooooh what you ladies have to look forward to :haha:
> 
> lol, had my temp checked while typing. 99...it's slowly creeping up, but she did say that could mean labor is around the corner...
> 
> i can't decide if it's really amazing that i'm able to give you all a play-by-play or really sad lol
> 
> thank god i can type decently, otherwise this would take forever to type.
> 
> oh, also, my BP had started to drop so they gave me some medicine...not sure what it was but it made my heart race a little, which they did NOT warn me about beforehand. so, just be prepared for that if it happens to you. IT COULD HAPPEN TO YOU (points at screen)
> 
> Quick "it could happen to you" note: If you have the c-sec instead? Your shoulders will hurt afterwards. Like bloody hell. It sucks and no one warns you. Cause they suck and they like panicking new moms. ;)
> 
> But GO LAURAGIGGLES! Pop out that baby! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your shoulders? *head tilt*
> Wtf why?Click to expand...

They pump you full of air... And it has to come out somewhere... Generally your shoulders!


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my strep b done 2 weeks ago and found out i was neg last week.. same time they redid my pap. Pap was still abnormal so they are doing a cervical biopsy at my 6 week pp checkup.
> 
> *giggle* I'm sure hubby has a signpost you can lick * runs away.. ok waddles away quickly giggling like a teenager* lol
> 
> OMG i kep having dreams that Cassie will come out a he instead of a she even though I have like 15 pics that say otherwise lol
> 
> 
> LMAO! My gender dream was before we found out he was a boy.
> 
> Waddle? quickly.. lmao... Im sure he'd say he does ;)
> 
> Abnormal pap :( SCARY! My mom's alwayyyys scared of my results as she got Cervical cancer at 22-- so this last one she was freakkking out all "you know I wasn't much younger than you when I got cancer..."... Mine was normal.. always has been, but an abnormal would freak me out =( SO I hope your biopsy comes back good =)
> 
> I read that pregnancy itself can cause abnormal paps so I'm sure you're probably fine.. you'll definitely live, if that helps :) But I am here if you need anything or if it is bad news.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What I don't understand is that my first pap when I was like 10 weeks along came back abormal so they sent me to the oncologist to do the colposcopy and the dye test.. everything was sine and he even seemed bothered that i was sent to him.. so then my ob tells me he won't repeat the pap till after lo is born.. but then does it again 2 weeks ago, which of course comes back abnormal. I mean I know the guy is some super surgeon man ( he uses that devinci robot for surgery) but I just thought it was odd that they didn't wait. * shrugs*
> I know they also found a fibroid during my last scan and was told " we won't worry about that right this second". I fully expecting him to mention surgery which doesn't really scare me because in the absolute worst case scenario that something has to be done at least I have a little peanut :baby:
> 
> Wrenchface had cervical cancer and had everything removed in her 30's and her words were something to the extent of " well if they have to remove anything may as well have them do it all so you don't have to worry about it again"
> 
> and yay for hugs! :hugs:Click to expand...

Woah, Nah, Mom only had her cancer removed, she had already had my half sister at the time, and she had issues getting pregnant with me (had to get some sort of surgery done) but she got her hysterectomy AFTER me and my brother so she was also in her 30s when everything got removed, but that was due to an enlarged ovary issue... =/ 

Wrenchface is odd.. what if you want more kids in the future? It is still do-able.

Hopefully you won't need any surgery at all and you'll come out just A-Okay ><


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!
> 
> 
> At work the other day, some guy said "its a damn shame I didnt put that in you." and pointed to my belly. I very nearly threw up.Click to expand...

I think this may have made me puke a little in my mouth. Yucky. Men are grosssss :(


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!
> 
> Coffee? I've had so much coffee this pregnancy I am shocked the pregnancy police haven't been on me...Click to expand...
> 
> i got assaulted by the pregnancy police when buying coffee at the 7/11. Clerk asked me if I was sure I wanted to buy it "in your condition". Fuck off mr. minimum wage.Click to expand...


I was running errands for my mother the other day and she had me pick her up a pack of cigarettes. The cashier felt it was her duty to lecture me...So i sat there quietly and listened, then said "You're totally right. I'm planning on quitting...it's just so hard, because all the coke I snort makes me want to chain smoke really badly" and left.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!
> 
> Coffee? I've had so much coffee this pregnancy I am shocked the pregnancy police haven't been on me...Click to expand...
> 
> Every morning I have at least 20 oz's of coffee lol the doctor said i could have A cup.. he didn't specify how large this cup had to be :haha:Click to expand...


My grandpa was told to cut down his booze intake a lot...last time I visited him, he was all proud of how much he'd cut down on beer. He said that now he only drinks one bottle a day.
Somehow, he found a place, in UT, that sells a size bigger than a 40 of Bud...
O_O


----------



## ..katie..

menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> right?! I love you guys! Seriously, this thread has been my rock through the past few weeks.
> 
> Katie, i just told your amish joke here. Nurse laughed, hubs said that's stupid, mom said that's pretty bad and then laughed. But, to me, that joke has the laura seal of approval, as i laughed telling it lol
> 
> updating--100% effaced, 4-5cm dilated as of about an hour ago...not too shabby! The thing that sucks is the contractions are coming about 1-2 minutes apart now.
> 
> So much for not having an april fools baby :dohh: But, as i think i said earlier, it's pretty fitting considering the trouble this little guy gave us in the beginning! "hey mom, i'm pretty much screwed; see this fluid? Yeah, i'm surely a girl with turners syndrome who has a 15% of living...just kidding!"
> 
> :dohh: Gah contraction...fuck these things suck. Epi was touching it but getting back to how it felt before the epidural now.
> 
> Oooooh what you ladies have to look forward to :haha:
> 
> Lol, had my temp checked while typing. 99...it's slowly creeping up, but she did say that could mean labor is around the corner...
> 
> I can't decide if it's really amazing that i'm able to give you all a play-by-play or really sad lol
> 
> thank god i can type decently, otherwise this would take forever to type.
> 
> Oh, also, my bp had started to drop so they gave me some medicine...not sure what it was but it made my heart race a little, which they did not warn me about beforehand. So, just be prepared for that if it happens to you. It could happen to you (points at screen)
> 
> quick "it could happen to you" note: If you have the c-sec instead? Your shoulders will hurt afterwards. Like bloody hell. It sucks and no one warns you. Cause they suck and they like panicking new moms. ;)
> 
> but go lauragiggles! Pop out that baby! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your shoulders? *head tilt*
> wtf why?Click to expand...
> 
> they pump you full of air... And it has to come out somewhere... Generally your shoulders!Click to expand...

they pump you full of air???


----------



## ..katie..

Dudes, I am worried about Laura and Bullet. Granted, I know that she's probably sleeping and/or bonding with her child rather than playing with us, but I'm still worried.
AAAAHHHHHH


----------



## jules7521

omg I just looked into the fridge to grab a powerade zero and to my surprise there it was.. a can on Grands cinnamon rolls with caramel frosting.. that are now in the oven.. and I will eat one.. GD or no GD I have been good and dammit I want a fricken cinnamon roll lol


----------



## ashiozz

I am too, she's usually pretty quick to update, but so was Bun until the baby came so we'll see, she's probably recovering


[email protected] the coke you told them you snort. I love that answer.. No one's been on my case about anything I've bought, and I've had to be carded for alcohol for DH because in AZ anyone who is with you when you buy it gets carded, not just whoever is purchasing it.

That's apparently the same with lighters, cigarettes, and lottery tickets....


Cuz, I went to buy a lighter once for a candle... and my roommate forgot her ID and I've never been carded to purchase a lighter in my life, but they refused me the sale because she couldn't prove she was over 18... We were both in our 20's... AND I DON'T SMOKE.. which is what made me fume worse, neither does she..


----------



## jules7521

the last time she updated has been close to 11 hours ago I hope she's just resting comfy :)


----------



## ashiozz

11 hours away from this thread is possible...?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I am too, she's usually pretty quick to update, but so was Bun until the baby came so we'll see, she's probably recovering
> 
> 
> [email protected] the coke you told them you snort. I love that answer.. No one's been on my case about anything I've bought, and I've had to be carded for alcohol for DH because in AZ anyone who is with you when you buy it gets carded, not just whoever is purchasing it.
> 
> That's apparently the same with lighters, cigarettes, and lottery tickets....
> 
> 
> Cuz, I went to buy a lighter once for a candle... and my roommate forgot her ID and I've never been carded to purchase a lighter in my life, but they refused me the sale because she couldn't prove she was over 18... We were both in our 20's... AND I DON'T SMOKE.. which is what made me fume worse, neither does she..


AZ sounds a lot like UT. It's crazy, we get all our drugs ("we" being the county I live in) from UT, but my god, if we go down there and smoke a cigarette, we have the church, the police, the taxmen, and a whole slew of protesters on our ass.

The legal tobacco age in WY is 18, and its 19 in UT, and they have way higher morality taxes than us. The day I turned 18, I woke up, got a tattoo, bought a carton of cigarettes, grabbed a bunch of friends and went down to Salt Lake City, and pawned off packs of cigarettes (and ate @ grinders, of course) just to see if I could do it without getting arrested. I could.
Another time, however, before I turned 19, I was in Park City, UT, and smoking a cigarette inside my car (because oddly, I am a fairly considerate smoker and dont want people to have to smell my ashtray-y-ness) and a freakin mall cop walked up, tapped my window, asked for my ID, then INSPECTED my freaking cigarettes to see if they were from UT or WY. Apparently, if they were from UT I would have gone to jail, but since they were WY smokes, I was free to go?


----------



## ..katie..

11 hours?? 11 hours is nearly 12 hours which is a half a day which is basically FOREVERRRRRRRR


----------



## jules7521

they inspected your pack of smokes?? I would have told that man where to go lol 

and it is physically possible not to post for 12 hours.. but I don't recommend it.. you'll get the shakes, and twitches and it may even cause frothing at that mouth

My cinnamon rolls are frosted. I had to leave the kitchen or there would be 5 of them in my face right now lol


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I am too, she's usually pretty quick to update, but so was Bun until the baby came so we'll see, she's probably recovering
> 
> 
> [email protected] the coke you told them you snort. I love that answer.. No one's been on my case about anything I've bought, and I've had to be carded for alcohol for DH because in AZ anyone who is with you when you buy it gets carded, not just whoever is purchasing it.
> 
> That's apparently the same with lighters, cigarettes, and lottery tickets....
> 
> 
> Cuz, I went to buy a lighter once for a candle... and my roommate forgot her ID and I've never been carded to purchase a lighter in my life, but they refused me the sale because she couldn't prove she was over 18... We were both in our 20's... AND I DON'T SMOKE.. which is what made me fume worse, neither does she..
> 
> 
> AZ sounds a lot like UT. It's crazy, we get all our drugs ("we" being the county I live in) from UT, but my god, if we go down there and smoke a cigarette, we have the church, the police, the taxmen, and a whole slew of protesters on our ass.
> 
> The legal tobacco age in WY is 18, and its 19 in UT, and they have way higher morality taxes than us. The day I turned 18, I woke up, got a tattoo, bought a carton of cigarettes, grabbed a bunch of friends and went down to Salt Lake City, and pawned off packs of cigarettes (and ate @ grinders, of course) just to see if I could do it without getting arrested. I could.
> Another time, however, before I turned 19, I was in Park City, UT, and smoking a cigarette inside my car (because oddly, I am a fairly considerate smoker and dont want people to have to smell my ashtray-y-ness) and a freakin mall cop walked up, tapped my window, asked for my ID, then INSPECTED my freaking cigarettes to see if they were from UT or WY. Apparently, if they were from UT I would have gone to jail, but since they were WY smokes, I was free to go?Click to expand...

AZ is a lot less strict than UT in quite a few ways, its just their carding laws are whack. 

You have to be 21 to play lotto, because it's considered gambling and the gambling age here is 21- -- but in OH I could play lotto at 18. 

HOWEVER, Here theres alcohol even at the CVS / Walgreens.. In OH It's dry on Sundays, no purchasing at all on a Sunday, and they have "last call" even at liquor stores.. here I can go to walmart whenever I please and buy a huge bottle of Jack if I so desire. 

So there's ups and downs, I just never understood why they card EVERYONE instead of the person buying it.. that's like telling me when baby T is a teenager, if I want wine coolers, He cant be in the store with me. Wtf?


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> they inspected your pack of smokes?? I would have told that man where to go lol
> 
> and it is physically possible not to post for 12 hours.. but I don't recommend it.. you'll get the shakes, and twitches and it may even cause frothing at that mouth
> 
> My cinnamon rolls are frosted. I had to leave the kitchen or there would be 5 of them in my face right now lol

I wants a cinnamon roll :(

I just had Eggo's though and Im trying to watch my girlish figure (HAHA YEAH RIGHT)


----------



## jules7521

* insert happy homer simpson noises here* cinnnnaaamony goodness.. sugar overload.. bliss ^.^

I am a happy girl lol


----------



## ashiozz

My laundry needs to hurry up. I need to drop off rent and buy a part for the babys new shower head and then I have to do some lawn work *grumbles* someone make my washer work faster!


I feel like a lump sitting here all day =(


----------



## jules7521

baby has its own shower head? do tell!


----------



## ashiozz

lmao.. well baby has his own bathroom.. We live in my brother in laws 3 bedroom 2 bathroom house he couldn't sell for what he wanted and he's now got two mortgages, we rent for the price of this one..

..anyhow.. I bought him a super cool bath tub, it's finding nemo themed and has toys on it and everything, but it doesn't fit in the sink, so it has to go in the bath tub, and the bath tub is a shower/bath .. so I decided he needs one of those shower heads that has the hose so I can use the sprayer on him.. I bought one with an adjustable arm (Im pretty sure its for disabled folks, but he's a kid so he needs it lower too when he's able to actually take showers) ... Soo I bought one at walmart, and one of the parts is cracked, so it sprays the ceiling, so now I need to replace the part.


>< Its a never ending battle.. lol.. I still need to decorate his bathroom, it's going to be Cars themed :)


----------



## ashiozz

Here is his bath tub https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12268661&CAWELAID=1221907247

=) It's awesome if you're still looking for one. I'm excited to use it.


----------



## jules7521

omg that thing is freaking adorable! alas I do haev 3 tubs already lol ( its safer not to ask lol I found one on my own for lo that was really cute and pink..then our neighbors got this us this enormous one and my downstairs neighbor got me another one lol No joke I had just come back from buying mine and the 2 neighbors showed up 5 mins apart with theirs.. no idea how or why lol I never even mentioned it to them lol

ooh you lucky duck that's an awesome way to rent! The rent here in this area is unreal. The place we are in now I wouldnt ever pick on my own just because the damn landlord never fixes crap but she gets a " good" deal on it at $1200 a month on a 2 bedroom..most places around here are on average $900-1100 for a 1 bedroom.


----------



## ashiozz

That sounds like normal rent around here.. the house across the street just rented for $1600 a month.. I pay $900. 

I was paying 796 a month to live in a one bedroom town house in north Scottsdale, which is a really good area, My rent was a STEAL, Now they go for 1K a month for ONE BEDROOM... Mine was that cheap cuz some lady wanted that particular unit, They got it ready for her and the day she was supposed to move, she said she wasn't interested anymore. It had previously been a model so they did A LOT to get that one ready for her, and I came in the day she was supposed to move, so the lady gave us an awesome deal. 

We lived there a year and a half, and would have stayed and transferred to a two bedroom, I'm sure, but this came up and is much better.

We would love to BUY the house but I have no money for a down payment, and we pretty much live close to paycheck to paycheck on both of our salaries.. So it's really awesome his brother's doing this, however this is probably our last yr here, because he refinanced and got an $8K tax credit he'd have to pay back if he wasn't technically living here for three out of the past five years :(

We're hoping we fall into some kind of money by then or can convince him to not sell the house...


Edited to add: Why is rent so damn expensive if you live in a warm climate and not in the ghetto?


Two bedrooms at my last complex are $1500 a month now, And WERE $1200 ..That's too much. Granted, they were the ONLY town home apartment complex in the whole damn city, but still..


----------



## ..katie..

I have a bath sling and a bath tub...but no shower head for the tiny human lol.

I had cocoa puffs for breakfast. Bad girl.


----------



## ashiozz

My tiny human is extremely spoiled and hasn't even been born yet :( lmao


Cocoa puffs? Im about to go to blimpies and eat some deli meat.. PLEASE DON'T LET THE POLICE FINDS OUT!


----------



## ..katie..

We are on the last legs of pregnancy here. Coffee, sugar, deli meat...I think most sane people would be far too scared to fingerwag us...we're liable to eat them. Or worse, sit on them. 

O_O


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!
> 
> 
> At work the other day, some guy said "its a damn shame I didnt put that in you." and pointed to my belly. I very nearly threw up.Click to expand...
> 
> I think this may have made me puke a little in my mouth. Yucky. Men are grosssss :(Click to expand...

It did make me puke a little. Who thinks that's acceptable??


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> * peers down* yep got the fat n pregnant thing down pat* lol
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!
> 
> is lauragiggles a mommy yet hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> ops I should forewarn you I just had coffee!! yes I know call the police it was more then 8 ounces lol and it was good :haha::coffee:
> 
> Sigh men are such perverts.. I was woken up the covers being pulled back and my darling starved OH rubbing on me asking me " Hey wanna make this baby come out"? lol I should have let him dammit lol
> 
> oh and the reason I am so fricken excited... ITS APRIL!! :happydance::happydance: and hopefully in 21 days i'll get induced lol
> 
> sigh GD sucks... I want a giant cinnamon roll!
> 
> Coffee? I've had so much coffee this pregnancy I am shocked the pregnancy police haven't been on me...Click to expand...
> 
> i got assaulted by the pregnancy police when buying coffee at the 7/11. Clerk asked me if I was sure I wanted to buy it "in your condition". Fuck off mr. minimum wage.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was running errands for my mother the other day and she had me pick her up a pack of cigarettes. The cashier felt it was her duty to lecture me...So i sat there quietly and listened, then said "You're totally right. I'm planning on quitting...it's just so hard, because all the coke I snort makes me want to chain smoke really badly" and left.Click to expand...

Awesome! And well deserved!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> right?! I love you guys! Seriously, this thread has been my rock through the past few weeks.
> 
> Katie, i just told your amish joke here. Nurse laughed, hubs said that's stupid, mom said that's pretty bad and then laughed. But, to me, that joke has the laura seal of approval, as i laughed telling it lol
> 
> updating--100% effaced, 4-5cm dilated as of about an hour ago...not too shabby! The thing that sucks is the contractions are coming about 1-2 minutes apart now.
> 
> So much for not having an april fools baby :dohh: But, as i think i said earlier, it's pretty fitting considering the trouble this little guy gave us in the beginning! "hey mom, i'm pretty much screwed; see this fluid? Yeah, i'm surely a girl with turners syndrome who has a 15% of living...just kidding!"
> 
> :dohh: Gah contraction...fuck these things suck. Epi was touching it but getting back to how it felt before the epidural now.
> 
> Oooooh what you ladies have to look forward to :haha:
> 
> Lol, had my temp checked while typing. 99...it's slowly creeping up, but she did say that could mean labor is around the corner...
> 
> I can't decide if it's really amazing that i'm able to give you all a play-by-play or really sad lol
> 
> thank god i can type decently, otherwise this would take forever to type.
> 
> Oh, also, my bp had started to drop so they gave me some medicine...not sure what it was but it made my heart race a little, which they did not warn me about beforehand. So, just be prepared for that if it happens to you. It could happen to you (points at screen)
> 
> quick "it could happen to you" note: If you have the c-sec instead? Your shoulders will hurt afterwards. Like bloody hell. It sucks and no one warns you. Cause they suck and they like panicking new moms. ;)
> 
> but go lauragiggles! Pop out that baby! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your shoulders? *head tilt*
> wtf why?Click to expand...
> 
> they pump you full of air... And it has to come out somewhere... Generally your shoulders!Click to expand...
> 
> they pump you full of air???Click to expand...

For a csec? Yep. *******s.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I am too, she's usually pretty quick to update, but so was Bun until the baby came so we'll see, she's probably recovering
> 
> 
> [email protected] the coke you told them you snort. I love that answer.. No one's been on my case about anything I've bought, and I've had to be carded for alcohol for DH because in AZ anyone who is with you when you buy it gets carded, not just whoever is purchasing it.
> 
> That's apparently the same with lighters, cigarettes, and lottery tickets....
> 
> 
> Cuz, I went to buy a lighter once for a candle... and my roommate forgot her ID and I've never been carded to purchase a lighter in my life, but they refused me the sale because she couldn't prove she was over 18... We were both in our 20's... AND I DON'T SMOKE.. which is what made me fume worse, neither does she..
> 
> 
> AZ sounds a lot like UT. It's crazy, we get all our drugs ("we" being the county I live in) from UT, but my god, if we go down there and smoke a cigarette, we have the church, the police, the taxmen, and a whole slew of protesters on our ass.
> 
> The legal tobacco age in WY is 18, and its 19 in UT, and they have way higher morality taxes than us. The day I turned 18, I woke up, got a tattoo, bought a carton of cigarettes, grabbed a bunch of friends and went down to Salt Lake City, and pawned off packs of cigarettes (and ate @ grinders, of course) just to see if I could do it without getting arrested. I could.
> Another time, however, before I turned 19, I was in Park City, UT, and smoking a cigarette inside my car (because oddly, I am a fairly considerate smoker and dont want people to have to smell my ashtray-y-ness) and a freakin mall cop walked up, tapped my window, asked for my ID, then INSPECTED my freaking cigarettes to see if they were from UT or WY. Apparently, if they were from UT I would have gone to jail, but since they were WY smokes, I was free to go?Click to expand...

God, I love this state. Not. /roll eyes


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> they inspected your pack of smokes?? I would have told that man where to go lol
> 
> and it is physically possible not to post for 12 hours.. but I don't recommend it.. you'll get the shakes, and twitches and it may even cause frothing at that mouth
> 
> My cinnamon rolls are frosted. I had to leave the kitchen or there would be 5 of them in my face right now lol
> 
> I wants a cinnamon roll :(
> 
> I just had Eggo's though and Im trying to watch my girlish figure (HAHA YEAH RIGHT)Click to expand...

I'm totally in shape... round is a shape, right?


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> I have a bath sling and a bath tub...but no shower head for the tiny human lol.
> 
> I had cocoa puffs for breakfast. Bad girl.

I love, love, love how you refer to the baby as 'the tiny human'


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> they inspected your pack of smokes?? I would have told that man where to go lol
> 
> and it is physically possible not to post for 12 hours.. but I don't recommend it.. you'll get the shakes, and twitches and it may even cause frothing at that mouth
> 
> My cinnamon rolls are frosted. I had to leave the kitchen or there would be 5 of them in my face right now lol
> 
> I wants a cinnamon roll :(
> 
> I just had Eggo's though and Im trying to watch my girlish figure (HAHA YEAH RIGHT)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally in shape... round is a shape, right?Click to expand...


Hey, me too!


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I have a bath sling and a bath tub...but no shower head for the tiny human lol.
> 
> I had cocoa puffs for breakfast. Bad girl.
> 
> I love, love, love how you refer to the baby as 'the tiny human'Click to expand...

Confession: I got it off of Grey's Anatomy =D it just kinda stuck <3


----------



## Menelly

We were calling ours Zombie and parasite.

Zombie because of:

https://i.imgur.com/F1x7V.jpg


----------



## ..katie..

"love grows in me like a tumor, a parasite bend on devouring it's host" <3


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! mine is nicknamed the minion...


:)


----------



## ashiozz

I did my lawn work and we fixed the minions shower head and I didn't miss much here? WOW! now my legs don't work anymore :(


----------



## ..katie..

Maybe today is just an off day for everybody. Or we lost umph by being moved? Was that the plan? I smell a conspiracy lol

Lawn work? I miss lawn work. Next weekend, we're going to burn. Right now, it's snowing. =/


----------



## ashiozz

Its hot out here but we have about 10 lantanas in the front yard. Whoever thought that would look nice on a tiny lot needs shot. So I spent my afternoon cutting them to their bases because due to drip system issue that had to be fixed, most of the growth on them was dead.. >< So now I have to wait for them to come back so I can keep them in better shape this time.


That and pulling weeds. the weed monster got us bad. My back yard needs serious trimming too .. but I cant go there right now.. Too fat pregnant and huge, AND there's bees in one of the plants I need to trim.


I would rather have snow than be burning hot during any kind of yard work.

Moving us pisses me off, But I think it's just a boring old sunday with nothing to do, and none of us have gone into labor, and we still have no pics of baby Des


----------



## ..katie..

I've always wanted to have my yard lined with Weeping Willows but then I realized that if there was a slight breeze while I was walking through, I'd have far too many bugs on me and would have to life the life of an agoraphobe.

Bellybutton update-it's flat. completely and totally flat. if you feel my belly, you cant tell where the navel is. 

I'm sleepy.


----------



## jules7521

i fell asleep lol and no you haven't bored me  I was sitting here with my plate of cinamonny goodness and must have had a sugar cooldown because next thing I remember is waking up with a blanket over me ..body pillow shoved into my back and i um might have been drooling a little and my plate was gone lol 
seems OH found me half slumped over and decided to take pity on me lol I remember nothing other then mmmm that was good and waking up


----------



## ashiozz

aww lmao.. I want a nap :( I don't know if I can walk to my bed though :( and my sheets are in the dryer >< DH thinks they need cleaned every single sunday right around the time I get sleepy ><

We should really invest in a second set..


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I've always wanted to have my yard lined with Weeping Willows but then I realized that if there was a slight breeze while I was walking through, I'd have far too many bugs on me and would have to life the life of an agoraphobe.
> 
> Bellybutton update-it's flat. completely and totally flat. if you feel my belly, you cant tell where the navel is.
> 
> I'm sleepy.

Mine's flat too :(


I want my body back.. This extra 30 lbs can go away now.


----------



## ..katie..

I just want to be able to bend over. I dont care about having my body back, it'd just be nice to breathe and walk.
I ate some robin egg whoppers. Imma die, i think.

gah.


----------



## ..katie..

Srsly. Am worried about giggles. At some point, the little person would be asleep and everyone would be gone and she'd still be awake, right? I hate to sound like this because she has no obligation to come visit, that her rest and bonding is much more important, but im worried =/


----------



## Menelly

It took me more than 24 hours to update. It's normal.

I've been feeding a baby all day. She is HUNGRY today!!


----------



## jules7521

I too am getting worried about miss giggles.. I don't want to interrupt her bonding experience but just would like to know that she and bambino are ok :)

OMG mouth is on fire.. so I have been craving curry chicken the last week.. and seeing as no one seems to be in a big hurry to go get me some I um doctor's tonight's dinner lol We had chicken boobs and gravy and rice.. as soon as said ingredients hit my plate they were dusted heavily in curry powder and stirred to inferno proportions lol I really want the real thing but this at least pacified me for another day.

So now I've had curry chicken and cinnamon rolls all in one day.. only thing missing is some nookie lol 2 outta 3 ain't bad.

Least you two have normal belly buttons lol mine is still indented and OH think's its a fun game to poke said belly button and see if I giggle.

Sheets in the dryer at nap time suck. The only thing I like about this modified bedrest crap is I no longer have any chores lol nope nothing.. no mopping, no emptying dishwasher.. no climbing into the dryer. I miss being independent though. The reason it's considered modified is because I am allowed out of bed for short time periods.. but no bending, stretching, lifting, no nookie, no sugar.. no fun.. sad panda lol


----------



## Ems77

I had to run off and get a cinnamon roll. LOL. We also had to do a bit of running around for my daughter's school project that's DUE TOMORROW!! Irritated about the lack of preparation for that!! Irritated with FIL who claimed they didn't have labels because he didn't bother to look, we showed up to print stuff out and low and behold, there they were...:growlmad: Damn people are grinding on my LAST mf-ing nerve today!


----------



## jules7521

Vaurissa said:


> I had to run off and get a cinnamon roll. LOL. We also had to do a bit of running around for my daughter's school project that's DUE TOMORROW!! Irritated about the lack of preparation for that!! Irritated with FIL who claimed they didn't have labels because he didn't bother to look, we showed up to print stuff out and low and behold, there they were...:growlmad: Damn people are grinding on my LAST mf-ing nerve today!

Lol was it tasty? I ate 2! My sugar was a bit um high ( 168) afterwards buuut the rest of the day I've been good :)

omg I would have killed him slowly lol in an inch of water.. I know I have some sick obsession with watching someone drown in an inch of water lol apparently I am disturbed:haha::haha:


----------



## Ems77

jules7521 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I had to run off and get a cinnamon roll. LOL. We also had to do a bit of running around for my daughter's school project that's DUE TOMORROW!! Irritated about the lack of preparation for that!! Irritated with FIL who claimed they didn't have labels because he didn't bother to look, we showed up to print stuff out and low and behold, there they were...:growlmad: Damn people are grinding on my LAST mf-ing nerve today!
> 
> Lol was it tasty? I ate 2! My sugar was a bit um high ( 168) afterwards buuut the rest of the day I've been good :)
> 
> omg I would have killed him slowly lol in an inch of water.. I know I have some sick obsession with watching someone drown in an inch of water lol apparently I am disturbed:haha::haha:Click to expand...

LMAO! There are days...:haha: Yes, it was tasty, but we didn't go all the way to Cinnabon, just Starbucks, so I only got a 'half ass' cinnamon roll, no frosting :-(


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I had to run off and get a cinnamon roll. LOL. We also had to do a bit of running around for my daughter's school project that's DUE TOMORROW!! Irritated about the lack of preparation for that!! Irritated with FIL who claimed they didn't have labels because he didn't bother to look, we showed up to print stuff out and low and behold, there they were...:growlmad: Damn people are grinding on my LAST mf-ing nerve today!
> 
> Lol was it tasty? I ate 2! My sugar was a bit um high ( 168) afterwards buuut the rest of the day I've been good :)
> 
> omg I would have killed him slowly lol in an inch of water.. I know I have some sick obsession with watching someone drown in an inch of water lol apparently I am disturbed:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO! There are days...:haha: Yes, it was tasty, but we didn't go all the way to Cinnabon, just Starbucks, so I only got a 'half ass' cinnamon roll, no frosting :-(Click to expand...

We don't have cinnamon rolls in the house because DH is allergic to it :( le sad

I got my nap. my laundry finished quick.. and I dont do many chores these days either because it hurts too bad and I get yelled at by DH if I over exert myself and he tells me "baby will come when baby is ready blahblhablah"

...I don't call this a normal bellybutton. it looks like a freak :(


----------



## Menelly

Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(

I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(

Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> It took me more than 24 hours to update. It's normal.
> 
> I've been feeding a baby all day. She is HUNGRY today!!

I could have sworn it was less than 24. And i worried about you, too lol


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(
> 
> I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(
> 
> Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)Click to expand...

I agree. It's part of this parenting thing I'm going to be trying. We bring in a mediator, and an advocate for both of us, and we sit down and discuss the merits of being chill versus screaming. After a short recess, if neither party has given in, we draw straws.

it's totally the new trend. has been proven to be much more psychologically beneficial to the tiny humans. Maybe you should check it out instead of calling your daughter a fusspot. *phones K's lawyer*:coffee:


----------



## ..katie..

oh my GOD i just freaking LOVE peeing myself when I sneeze. really. nothing makes me feel better. At all. Fuck pedicures, I have an incompetent bladder that refuses to hold anything in if my body has to focus on something else for a second. Who needs any more than that? After all, EVERYONE should want to feel like a freaking 154 year old. Really.


*FUME*


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(
> 
> I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(
> 
> Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)Click to expand...

She's sleeping now. (Yay!) But she gets mad if I try to remove her from my lap. (Boo.) So I still can't sleep. But at least she's not fussing!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It took me more than 24 hours to update. It's normal.
> 
> I've been feeding a baby all day. She is HUNGRY today!!
> 
> I could have sworn it was less than 24. And i worried about you, too lolClick to expand...

Aww... I might have done my "baby was born" post within 24 hours. Not sure. 

Lauragiggles! We're worried about you! (Wait, do you think she's lost the thread? Didn't we move AFTER she went into labor?)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(
> 
> I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(
> 
> Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It's part of this parenting thing I'm going to be trying. We bring in a mediator, and an advocate for both of us, and we sit down and discuss the merits of being chill versus screaming. After a short recess, if neither party has given in, we draw straws.
> 
> it's totally the new trend. has been proven to be much more psychologically beneficial to the tiny humans. Maybe you should check it out instead of calling your daughter a fusspot. *phones K's lawyer*:coffee:Click to expand...

Thanks. I needed the laugh. ;) My "negotiation tactic" was letting her nibble a boobie till she fell asleep. Now I can't move cause she becomes a FUSSPOT if I try to move her. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It took me more than 24 hours to update. It's normal.
> 
> I've been feeding a baby all day. She is HUNGRY today!!
> 
> I could have sworn it was less than 24. And i worried about you, too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Aww... I might have done my "baby was born" post within 24 hours. Not sure.
> 
> Lauragiggles! We're worried about you! (Wait, do you think she's lost the thread? Didn't we move AFTER she went into labor?)Click to expand...

She posted about being moved lol.


You did say "had her!" (well, that was the gist [jist??] of it...def not verbatum [sp again. i swear i get dumber every day]) not very long after.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(
> 
> I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(
> 
> Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It's part of this parenting thing I'm going to be trying. We bring in a mediator, and an advocate for both of us, and we sit down and discuss the merits of being chill versus screaming. After a short recess, if neither party has given in, we draw straws.
> 
> it's totally the new trend. has been proven to be much more psychologically beneficial to the tiny humans. Maybe you should check it out instead of calling your daughter a fusspot. *phones K's lawyer*:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I needed the laugh. ;) My "negotiation tactic" was letting her nibble a boobie till she fell asleep. Now I can't move cause she becomes a FUSSPOT if I try to move her. LOLClick to expand...


Thats something i've been meaning to ask...do they chew? like nom?

I had a nice old discussion with my mother today about breastfeeding and the Wicked Witch who told me I needed to get over my issues with being a female. She was pissssssed at the lady lol. But it was really nice to get encouragement from the lady who kept me alive for 20 years, either way I end up feeding the kid.

On a semi-related note, my brother was born with really bad CLCP, right? she, of course, couldnt nurse him since his palet was...you know...open, and it would get into the sinuses, so she used this nipple for his bottle that had a flap to seal his palet, and a bulb thing so it could sort of go deeper into his mouth so he could suck. I've always known my mother was this awesome, smart, strong woman, but every day I house the tiny human, I realize shes a whole lot more awesome, strong, and smart.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(
> 
> I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(
> 
> Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It's part of this parenting thing I'm going to be trying. We bring in a mediator, and an advocate for both of us, and we sit down and discuss the merits of being chill versus screaming. After a short recess, if neither party has given in, we draw straws.
> 
> it's totally the new trend. has been proven to be much more psychologically beneficial to the tiny humans. Maybe you should check it out instead of calling your daughter a fusspot. *phones K's lawyer*:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I needed the laugh. ;) My "negotiation tactic" was letting her nibble a boobie till she fell asleep. Now I can't move cause she becomes a FUSSPOT if I try to move her. LOLClick to expand...

I like Katie's idea.. I shall look more into this as I do not want my minion sicking his lawyer on my ass >< lmao


I heard they do kind of chew, but my mother couldn't breast feed so I have little to no reference :( Which makes me more nervous and just hoping it works out for me and baby ><


I feel off tonight. My tummy is nauseous and I tried a bath but it didn't help, I just feel run down and I took a 3 hour nap :(


----------



## ashiozz

ALSO whoever said you have issues with being a female needs to fuck off and die. Kthx. It's a personal decision and it doesn't matter as long as the baby is eating, jesus. People act like there's a right and wrong way to parent, there is, but it's not dependent on whether baby is fed formula or boob-juice, it's more of an issue if baby ISN'T being fed. -.- grrrrr



My bladder doesn't leak when I sneeze, so I feel lucky :)

you should negotiate with your bladder.. make it work WITH you and not against you.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(
> 
> I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(
> 
> Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It's part of this parenting thing I'm going to be trying. We bring in a mediator, and an advocate for both of us, and we sit down and discuss the merits of being chill versus screaming. After a short recess, if neither party has given in, we draw straws.
> 
> it's totally the new trend. has been proven to be much more psychologically beneficial to the tiny humans. Maybe you should check it out instead of calling your daughter a fusspot. *phones K's lawyer*:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I needed the laugh. ;) My "negotiation tactic" was letting her nibble a boobie till she fell asleep. Now I can't move cause she becomes a FUSSPOT if I try to move her. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I like Katie's idea.. I shall look more into this as I do not want my minion sicking his lawyer on my ass >< lmao
> 
> 
> I heard they do kind of chew, but my mother couldn't breast feed so I have little to no reference :( Which makes me more nervous and just hoping it works out for me and baby ><
> 
> 
> I feel off tonight. My tummy is nauseous and I tried a bath but it didn't help, I just feel run down and I took a 3 hour nap :(Click to expand...

Thats sort of how I felt all day. Not so much sick, but just generally "bleh" feely. i ache like crazy, so sat down in the tub and let water hit me until it went cold, then took a nap. Dinner was delicious but I only got through about half of it before I felt like harfing.
growl.

I hope you start feeling better. Maybe you're about to go into labor? oh lets hope, eh?

Also, to reply to an earlier post of yours, you should tell your hubs that he's not the one lugging around the baby so he shouldnt judge you on wanting to get him out NOW lol


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ALSO whoever said you have issues with being a female needs to fuck off and die. Kthx. It's a personal decision and it doesn't matter as long as the baby is eating, jesus. People act like there's a right and wrong way to parent, there is, but it's not dependent on whether baby is fed formula or boob-juice, it's more of an issue if baby ISN'T being fed. -.- grrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> My bladder doesn't leak when I sneeze, so I feel lucky :)
> 
> you should negotiate with your bladder.. make it work WITH you and not against you.

The crazy thing was, it wasnt even about feeding the kid breastmilk! It was about expressing so the child could go places without me, or i could go places without the child, or I could be in public! EXPRESSING! THE BABY WOULD HAVE THE SAME FREAKING FOOD AS IF SHE WERE ATTATCHED TO MY BOOB!!!!!


My bladder is an asshole.


(lol)


----------



## ashiozz

haha I've told him that. Today I made him aware that once baby is out and in his carseat, He will be the one removing baby from the car and hauling him around the store or wherever we go for 9 months of his life. It's only fair. He of course laughed but said he understands. <3 

I doubt its labor, I am not that lucky, but I didn't eat much of my dinner either, and it was tortellini :( blasphemy. 

This baby REALLY needs to come. Mitch's bets are on the baby being born on April 17 -- Im sticking to the 13th -- we'll see :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(
> 
> I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(
> 
> Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It's part of this parenting thing I'm going to be trying. We bring in a mediator, and an advocate for both of us, and we sit down and discuss the merits of being chill versus screaming. After a short recess, if neither party has given in, we draw straws.
> 
> it's totally the new trend. has been proven to be much more psychologically beneficial to the tiny humans. Maybe you should check it out instead of calling your daughter a fusspot. *phones K's lawyer*:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I needed the laugh. ;) My "negotiation tactic" was letting her nibble a boobie till she fell asleep. Now I can't move cause she becomes a FUSSPOT if I try to move her. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats something i've been meaning to ask...do they chew? like nom?
> 
> I had a nice old discussion with my mother today about breastfeeding and the Wicked Witch who told me I needed to get over my issues with being a female. She was pissssssed at the lady lol. But it was really nice to get encouragement from the lady who kept me alive for 20 years, either way I end up feeding the kid.
> 
> On a semi-related note, my brother was born with really bad CLCP, right? she, of course, couldnt nurse him since his palet was...you know...open, and it would get into the sinuses, so she used this nipple for his bottle that had a flap to seal his palet, and a bulb thing so it could sort of go deeper into his mouth so he could suck. I've always known my mother was this awesome, smart, strong woman, but every day I house the tiny human, I realize shes a whole lot more awesome, strong, and smart.Click to expand...

She sounds like an awesome woman. My mom is horrible. I haven't talked to her in a year and a half and it's been the most blissful year and a half ever.

Kesslie doesn't chew. She just sucks. :) I've heard babies that are teething can chew, but you just delatch them, say "no bite!" and put them down. They learn pretty fast that biting loses them their boobie.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ALSO whoever said you have issues with being a female needs to fuck off and die. Kthx. It's a personal decision and it doesn't matter as long as the baby is eating, jesus. People act like there's a right and wrong way to parent, there is, but it's not dependent on whether baby is fed formula or boob-juice, it's more of an issue if baby ISN'T being fed. -.- grrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> My bladder doesn't leak when I sneeze, so I feel lucky :)
> 
> you should negotiate with your bladder.. make it work WITH you and not against you.
> 
> The crazy thing was, it wasnt even about feeding the kid breastmilk! It was about expressing so the child could go places without me, or i could go places without the child, or I could be in public! EXPRESSING! THE BABY WOULD HAVE THE SAME FREAKING FOOD AS IF SHE WERE ATTATCHED TO MY BOOB!!!!!
> 
> 
> My bladder is an asshole.
> 
> 
> (lol)Click to expand...

WTF!? I'm expressing so DH can help.. He actually wanted me to do it this way, so I don't see her issue with that either. People are so damn judgmental... can we hang them all by their undies to flagpolls? That sounds like an amazing plan.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Halp! I have cranky fusspot baby tonight, and I just want to go to bed... :(
> 
> I would borrow her :) I just got a nap, but alas I am in Arizona :(
> 
> Try reasoning with the baby? lmao... I know how well that works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It's part of this parenting thing I'm going to be trying. We bring in a mediator, and an advocate for both of us, and we sit down and discuss the merits of being chill versus screaming. After a short recess, if neither party has given in, we draw straws.
> 
> it's totally the new trend. has been proven to be much more psychologically beneficial to the tiny humans. Maybe you should check it out instead of calling your daughter a fusspot. *phones K's lawyer*:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I needed the laugh. ;) My "negotiation tactic" was letting her nibble a boobie till she fell asleep. Now I can't move cause she becomes a FUSSPOT if I try to move her. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats something i've been meaning to ask...do they chew? like nom?
> 
> I had a nice old discussion with my mother today about breastfeeding and the Wicked Witch who told me I needed to get over my issues with being a female. She was pissssssed at the lady lol. But it was really nice to get encouragement from the lady who kept me alive for 20 years, either way I end up feeding the kid.
> 
> On a semi-related note, my brother was born with really bad CLCP, right? she, of course, couldnt nurse him since his palet was...you know...open, and it would get into the sinuses, so she used this nipple for his bottle that had a flap to seal his palet, and a bulb thing so it could sort of go deeper into his mouth so he could suck. I've always known my mother was this awesome, smart, strong woman, but every day I house the tiny human, I realize shes a whole lot more awesome, strong, and smart.Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like an awesome woman. My mom is horrible. I haven't talked to her in a year and a half and it's been the most blissful year and a half ever.
> 
> Kesslie doesn't chew. She just sucks. :) I've heard babies that are teething can chew, but you just delatch them, say "no bite!" and put them down. They learn pretty fast that biting loses them their boobie.Click to expand...

Ah, So Similar to punishing a dog. Got it. :)

Lmao... That's awful.. Im terrified of the teething stage, that might be when I have to call breastfeeding quits :( 

In booby news: mine randomly grew overnight .. way huge.. wtf?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ALSO whoever said you have issues with being a female needs to fuck off and die. Kthx. It's a personal decision and it doesn't matter as long as the baby is eating, jesus. People act like there's a right and wrong way to parent, there is, but it's not dependent on whether baby is fed formula or boob-juice, it's more of an issue if baby ISN'T being fed. -.- grrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> My bladder doesn't leak when I sneeze, so I feel lucky :)
> 
> you should negotiate with your bladder.. make it work WITH you and not against you.
> 
> The crazy thing was, it wasnt even about feeding the kid breastmilk! It was about expressing so the child could go places without me, or i could go places without the child, or I could be in public! EXPRESSING! THE BABY WOULD HAVE THE SAME FREAKING FOOD AS IF SHE WERE ATTATCHED TO MY BOOB!!!!!
> 
> 
> My bladder is an asshole.
> 
> 
> (lol)Click to expand...

You aren't a real woman cause you want to express? Did you deck her? Can I deck her for you? Oy.


----------



## ..katie..

No, I have gender issues because I am not okay with ME, PERSONALLY, breastfeeding in public, and I suck because I may go somewhere without my child someday. She said "i understand modesty issues, but they have covers"...to which I replied, "yes, but I dont have modesty issues. I'm pretty okay with just flashing people. Its that when I walk into a restaurant and a woman is breastfeeding her child, it makes me uncomfortable, so why would I want to put the same feeling on someone else when I could just as easily bring a bottle of expressed milk?" which made me satan himself. She probably thinks i'm going to leave Addy with my parents and go run off and become a prostitute because I have sex issues and gender issues and god knows what else issues.

Thing is, I DONT CARE how anyone elses child gets fed as long as the baby is fed! I dont wish instant death and pain and suffering on women who breastfeed in public. it makes me uncomfortable, that's my issue, not theirs. But HOLY HELL.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> No, I have gender issues because I am not okay with ME, PERSONALLY, breastfeeding in public, and I suck because I may go somewhere without my child someday. She said "i understand modesty issues, but they have covers"...to which I replied, "yes, but I dont have modesty issues. I'm pretty okay with just flashing people. Its that when I walk into a restaurant and a woman is breastfeeding her child, it makes me uncomfortable, so why would I want to put the same feeling on someone else when I could just as easily bring a bottle of expressed milk?" which made me satan himself. She probably thinks i'm going to leave Addy with my parents and go run off and become a prostitute because I have sex issues and gender issues and god knows what else issues.
> 
> Thing is, I DONT CARE how anyone elses child gets fed as long as the baby is fed! I dont wish instant death and pain and suffering on women who breastfeed in public. it makes me uncomfortable, that's my issue, not theirs. But HOLY HELL.


I fully concur... My brother had a doctor when he was young that told my mother that because he had long hair, he was going to be gender confused....



My mom was ready to deck that woman... Now my brother has cut his hair all off and taken his earring out years later when he rebelled, but thats not the point, he's OBVIOUSLY not gender confused. You're BORN that way, someone can't make you that way...

..and you should have decked her, I don't imagine you'll be running off to be a prostitute anytime soon :) No worries. People just suck.


----------



## Menelly

See, and I have no issues nursing in public at all, but I can respect those who do. I'm totally in the "do what you want with your kid as long as you're not doing anything harmful" camp. I don't understand why people seem to think they're entitled to an opinion on what I do with my kid.

Heck, I've taken Kesslie out in her moby wrap, and had someone comment that "she can hardly breathe in that, are you too lazy to use a stroller?" 'Scuse me? Bite me *******. >.>

ETA: I will still never understand how I can say fuck fuckity fuck fucklestick, and I get censored for bas.tard. It makes no sense at all.


----------



## ..katie..

I agree!

Also, I really do think its because that B word and the previously censored R word are very sensitive on a baby/pregnancy/parenting forum. I think its to prevent trolls from coming into the single parent forum and calling their kids the B word, or from going onto the special needs forum and calling the kids the R word.


----------



## ..katie..

also WTF??

If you're carrying around a baby in a wrap, pushing them in a stroller, or carrying them in your arms, YOURE STILL CARRYING AROUND THE SAME AMOUNT OF BABY! Wtf.
Did you know the person who told you that??


----------



## Menelly

I suppose it's for delicate little feelers (and I HATE the R word and it's misuse in society!) but still... either censor or don't ya know? Halfassed censoring is so pointless.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> also WTF??
> 
> If you're carrying around a baby in a wrap, pushing them in a stroller, or carrying them in your arms, YOURE STILL CARRYING AROUND THE SAME AMOUNT OF BABY! Wtf.
> Did you know the person who told you that??

Nope, it was a dipshit at the VA. He was probably 75 years old and clearly a moron.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I suppose it's for delicate little feelers (and I HATE the R word and it's misuse in society!) but still... either censor or don't ya know? Halfassed censoring is so pointless.

idk...i'm pretty cool with the R word being censored. the B word, on the other hand, is very rarely used in its real context anymore.
I wonder if "slut" is censored. we shall see. I dont think it is, though.

But i'd probably throw a fit if "fuck" was banned lol.


Once, on yahoo answers, i was translating spanish for someone. they blocked "negro" and "negra"....i was saying that the shoe was black. So, then I sent an email saying how ridiculous that was, I get blocking any degrogatory terms, but that's just a word for a color, and if they block that, they should block all other color terms, too, and how even if I said 'negroid' its not a derogatory term, but they block that, but not 'mongoloid' or any other 'oid' out there...
yeah, it was quite the rant

Anywho, they blocked me completely.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> also WTF??
> 
> If you're carrying around a baby in a wrap, pushing them in a stroller, or carrying them in your arms, YOURE STILL CARRYING AROUND THE SAME AMOUNT OF BABY! Wtf.
> Did you know the person who told you that??
> 
> Nope, it was a dipshit at the VA. He was probably 75 years old and clearly a moron.Click to expand...

wtfuckingf


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I suppose it's for delicate little feelers (and I HATE the R word and it's misuse in society!) but still... either censor or don't ya know? Halfassed censoring is so pointless.
> 
> idk...i'm pretty cool with the R word being censored. the B word, on the other hand, is very rarely used in its real context anymore.
> I wonder if "slut" is censored. we shall see. I dont think it is, though.
> 
> But i'd probably throw a fit if "fuck" was banned lol.
> 
> 
> Once, on yahoo answers, i was translating spanish for someone. they blocked "negro" and "negra"....i was saying that the shoe was black. So, then I sent an email saying how ridiculous that was, I get blocking any degrogatory terms, but that's just a word for a color, and if they block that, they should block all other color terms, too, and how even if I said 'negroid' its not a derogatory term, but they block that, but not 'mongoloid' or any other 'oid' out there...
> yeah, it was quite the rant
> 
> Anywho, they blocked me completely.Click to expand...

How do they expect people to translate then? That's moronic. I'd be mad if I couldn't say fuck too. The lack of censorship on here is one reason I stuck around.


----------



## gigglebox

jules7521 said:


> ok so I woke up this morning.. in no pain. like literally the screaming hip and pelvis pain that has been there for the last 12+ week is gone today. I actually swung my legs out of bed and cringed expecting the searing pain to start.. and it didn't...very very weird..why am i not hurting suddenly? lol don't get me wrong i'm ecstatic to have a less pain day but um didn't giggle have that like a week ago and now baby is coming? lol
> 
> hmm seems we are in the same predicament lol I can't have one.. and you can't get one * throws tantrum*

fuck guys, 10 pages to catch up on?! you all are jerks :haha:

^jules!!! i had exactly that, exactly a week before labor began! it was only a day, so enjoy it while it lasts. seriously. use it to get shit done before it comes back again...if it hasn't already.

ok, got a lot to catch up on here, will respond as i go so i can make the thread grow ever more :D and then will get around to my little mancake's arrival :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

i LOVE willow trees! i have told almost everyone i build a relationship with that instead of a headstone on my grave, i want a willow tree planted. Maybe with a plaque instead or a small stone marker. not sure what graveyard will let me do that, but we'll see...i guess when i'm dead i won't ultimately give two shits so doesn't reeeally have to come to fruition, but i'd like it to.

PARASITE. babies are totally, be definition, a parasite. i had called mine that in the beginning, but eventually (after i let his name slip the first time to the in-laws), we just called him Des. We also use the phrase "pants off dance off" to describe him when he's being really active and kicking out my belly...like, a lot. one man dance party up in that piece.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> Srsly. Am worried about giggles. At some point, the little person would be asleep and everyone would be gone and she'd still be awake, right? I hate to sound like this because she has no obligation to come visit, that her rest and bonding is much more important, but im worried =/

dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you so much :D i almost just gave you the flower face image and then i remembered that would have just been rude and inappropriate.

I'm doing ok...but again, will give you a real update in juuuuuuust a moment.

apologies in advace--no pictures to post yet. i don't have the hook ups to my camera...but it'll be a goal of mine once i get home. keep you all in suspense.


----------



## gigglebox

my belly button never popped, or even flattened. i always had a little ditch there. 'course now it's sunken in more...it's a little weird not having a giant belly anymore. i call it my squish belly. and sometimes i get an odd pain or sensation and think it's Desk moving/kicking :dohh:

a cinnamon bun with no frosting is like a day with no sunshine (or, as i like to say, a day without overcast as I really like overcast).

awwwwww menelly you were worried too :hugs: i feel so loved today!

breastfeeding, at least for now, feels like getting a continuous titty twister.


----------



## gigglebox

well, if most offensive words are the ones being censored, well then i'd say it's only a matter of time before cat gets the ol' stars...

OK BIRTH STORY TIME!

last thing i wrote was 5-6cm, 100% effaced, i think...so, then i get checked again about an hour later, and i was at 7 cm! yay! but my contractions in my left side (mainly in my butt cheek) were getting really bad and I was breathing heavily through them. they gave me another dose of meds, which helped for probably all of 20 minutes (maybe?) before the pain was coming on again. so they decided to replace the epi; so i had it all removed and stuck again, which honestly wasn't that big of a deal...except it only took the edge off but wasn't making them go away. so i could hardly sleep, i was exhausted, and two hours later i get checked...7cm. i had stopped progressing, baby was obviously big...on top of that, we were in this balancing act of keeping my heart rate down, and then Des was dropping his rate after contractions...and so they would give me oxygen to help him out, and then my blood pressure would drop, so then they would give me a shot of meds to help that, which would make my heart rate increase...

so with everything, they decided a c-section was the best was to go.

my computer is being wonky so i'm going to submit this then continue...


----------



## gigglebox

yay! back on my computer now because hubby's SUCKS. i hit the backspace key and then it changed the page back on, erasing what i just wrote. then i used the scroll pad and it enlarged everything on the screen.

back to my computer now, so, i will continue...


----------



## gigglebox

holy balls katie, what are you doing on so early (late...?)

so...

poor hubby, he had finally gotten in an hour and a half of sleep and was exhausted from the day, and then he got woken up to, "hey, we're having a c-section." then they briefly told him what was going on (they thoroughly explained it to me and my mom but he was passed out during that...actually he was so tired, he even slept through them coming in, turning the lights on and resetting my epi lol). so he was groggy as hell and they sent him down the hall to get dressed in surgical clothes while the prepped me in the OR. i was so tired, and they (using the same line the epi was fed through) finally put a numbing agent in so the pain was finally nonexistent...so hubs came in, looking tired and concerned, and sat by my head right as they started the procedure. It was a weird sensation, all the pressure and fumbling and pushing around. i could feel them pull little Des out too. but at this point, as i said, exhausted...and they brought des to me, i kissed his cheek and snuggled to his face for a minute (which i loved) but i couldn't see him very well due to basically having double vision from exhaustion. hubs took a picture, then followed him to the warming picture and then went with him to the nursery. he took some videos and pictures, and i think it was really great for him, because when he left me he looked terrified...when i was eventually rolled back into the room, he was beaming! i have been extremely happy with how he's taken to daddy-hood.

so, Des was out in about 7 minutes...and so was i lol; that is, out as in passed the fuck out. i slept through the rest of surgery and woke up as they were finishing my staples and my numbing agent was wearing off, so it was getting pretty painful again. i was crying, but, meh, i hadn't even squeaked a scream through the whole process so i felt i deserved it. The wheeled me into recovery for about an hour. i had a nice chat with my nurse; eventually my mom came in and hung out with me there. 

ok, WORST part was the belly squishing to get blood out...on top of a fresh major cut/wound...uuuuuugh, so fucking painful.

so after they decided i was good to be moved into my room, i got wheeled down where hubs and my dad were waiting. I was super nervous because i hadn't really felt like i had met my son yet.


----------



## gigglebox

so finally they brought him in the room. he is so damn cute, and has a full head of straight dark brown hair. giant chubby cheeks. and skin, dare i say, softer than a baby's bottom lol. 

but the best part? he has a light red birth mark on his arm :D this is super exciting to me because i have 3 giant ones on my thigh, my mom's got one on her back, and I was hoping he'd have a mark too :happydance:

oh, right forgot to say he was born at 5:33am. He was 9lbs 2oz and just shy of 21 inches long. There are about 18 babies in the nursery (the hospital had a very busy weekend!) and he is the largest one here!

He's been doing well, but we have a couple health concerns i'm trying not to think about. First of all, he wasn't born with descended testicles. So he got the sack, but the testes are (hopefully) up inside him. he will have an ultrasound tomorrow to make sure they exist, then we wait about 6 months to see if they drop on their own. if they don't, it means he'll have to have surgery to move them down :( he also has a heart murmur, but my brother was born with one and I also have one, so i'm not too concerned about that. He will be checked tomorrow for both of these things and have his circumcision done at the same time.

Oh, things I forgot...i got a fever during labor too which has been lingering into today. they gave me antibiotics as they think i have some kind of infection, but fever broke...

gotta wrap this up. baby's being brought it. bye!


----------



## Menelly

Yay! Lauragiggles is alive! :) Hooray for Des' arrival, sorry about the c-sec and haziness. At least they brought you your baby immediately. They went and did all the weighing and stuff with Kesslie before I got to see her. I sat there crying for 10 min or so going "bring me my baby! I need my baby!" And no one cared. :( Nope, had to do all the weighing stuff first. Assholes.

Wow, he's a big one! You knew he would be, but still. Sorry about the slight medical scares, but in the grand scheme of things, given the medical scares the child has ALREADY given you, not too bad, right? I hope he doesn't need surgery though.

And yes. Belly squishing with a c-sec is so stupidly painful. They kept pushing RIGHT on my vertical incision too. Because they are *******s and suck. And yes, that whole pushing thing is just bullshit. :( My uterus is fine, if wounded. Go away.

I want pictures, dammit. :)


----------



## gigglebox

here he is, fresh from the womb! i put this on here just so you can see how warped his head was. remember i never made it past 7 cm, so this was him trying to force out and just making a weird, cone-headish shape for himself lol. it's already a lot more normal looking now.

I can't tell which picture is which but one of these is Des grabbing daddy's hand :) THAT LITTLE MAN IS STRONG! Who knew 9 pounds of baby equals one strong little guy?!



He's quite the chubby little man, but these earlier pictures show him more swollen, too. his swelling has decreased some so he's not quite as big looking now.



Menelly--yup, i feel you on the section thing now! i didn't get the shoulder pain you mentioned though (thank goodness, that sounds crappy!). how is your incision site feeling now?

percocet set in...i'm so freaking tired right now...

edit: last photo is my mom :)


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. he was checked again today and they don't hear the murmur anymore :thumbup:

p.p.s. i know i said i would upload when i got home from the hospital but my mom brought the camera cord here! i'm not out until Wednesday.


----------



## ..katie..

AWWWWWWW <3!!!
Congrats!!!!

I'm sorry things didn't quite go the way you wanted, but you sound pretty chill with it. He's adorable!!! and no more heart murmur already? awesome!

I'm glad you got some rest. Is your fever still gone? Does your hospital have good food?
Why would they do the belly squishing with a csection? why wouldnt they just, you know, clean out your uterus...???


----------



## jules7521

OMG i spend the morning at the doctors and I missed all the good stuff lol 

hoooooooooooooray for baby! and let me just start by saying he is so cute!

You know I am noticing a trend on these " emergency" c-sections.. out of the last like 5 or peoples birth stories i've been following including yours and menelly's and bunintheoven's.. were all c sectioned... This is making me nervous lol Don't get me wrong if it becomes necessary of course cut me but * scared* I don't wanna be cut :((

Glad his murmur is already gone! that's awesome. and hopefully his testicles will find their proper home soon.. but man after all the horror they put you through with thinking this little man wasn't even going to make it this far something like descending testicles sounds so minor ya know! so pleased he is doing so well!!

and laura giggle you were right.. you said the pain in my pelvis would return and has it ever!! and I now know why I suddenly was painfree for a day..my LO turned from the Left Occiput Posterior ( she was face up, with her body mostly on the left side almost at a 45 degree angle.. aka really awkward ) to now being engaged totally head down..facing my spine..body vertical. Doc said she is pretty much getting ready. 
I won't know till friday's appt how/if dialation has finally started but I suddenly feel like she is literally about to fall out. She is now an estimated 6lbs even :) Guesstimated weight at birth as of today is between 7 and 7.5lbs :) In the last 14 days she's gained 11 ounces.
We were given permission to um get things going. i'm allowed to dtd again and allowed a 20 min walk in the evening.. so YAY no more real bedrest!! He keeps saying 14 days so I don't know if he knows something I don't lol But he again ( the high risk doc doing all the ultrasounds) mentioned something about 38 weeks * shrugs* 
So um before he cleared us to dtd we did it anyhow last night.. and today I hurt so bad I could scream :( boo OH was gentle.. well ok mostly lol and now between the regular hip and pelvic pain coming back I just want to not be pregnant anymore lol


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> AWWWWWWW <3!!!
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry things didn't quite go the way you wanted, but you sound pretty chill with it. He's adorable!!! and no more heart murmur already? awesome!
> 
> I'm glad you got some rest. Is your fever still gone? Does your hospital have good food?
> Why would they do the belly squishing with a csection? why wouldnt they just, you know, clean out your uterus...???

yeah...but even the nurse i was speaking with who's been at this place for years was pretty confident that a vaginal exit would have really been bad news bears for my crotch...and i very well could have ended up with an emergency c-section instead. 

i was pretty open minded going in, with a very "meh, whatever happens happens" feeling about the process. so i didn't have that disappointment some women say they get by "failing" do deliver. it's not like that. and c-sections are certainly no walk in the park. plus i got to labor a little, and feel contractions so i feel like i got enough of the process to feel satisfied...if that makes sense. so no, no hard feelings or anything about not going the way i wanted.

plus, sections warrant you a longer stay in the hospital which has been amazing ultimately! last night they just brought Des in for feeds and took him to the nursery for the rest of the time so i could get in some sleep (which was amazing because i was pretty delirious and anxious yesterday...today i feel pretty good, considering).

--side comment--hubs is doing skin to skin with Des right now :cloud9: not just for women! he is doing SO amazing as a dad, has made this whole thing so much easier. god i love that man!

AND MENELLY, i love the feel of the content sleepy baby laying on my chest; i can totally see how i can easily become a baby wearer lol

and katie--i'll be in the boat of extracting/feeding from bottles in public. i don't know why she cares or is judging you so harshly for not wanting to breast feed in public. i'm 100% with you on that; it's like a teat others the way you want to be treated kind of thing. i get why women do it, but i personally am uncomfortable with it so i won't.

and i don't know why you can't just get, like suctioned out or something...who knows, maybe it's bad for the lining or something. fortunately, for me anyway, they only did it a few times after surgery so that wasn't too terrible...i mean it sucked but it wasn't past the first morning afterward.


----------



## gigglebox

jules--they say when you're most miserable, that's when you pop! that's how it was for me. the night before i went into labor was just horrible. I didn't feel like i could do it anymore. hubs came in the room at 2:30ish (he had fallen asleep on the couch) and he says, "what are you doing awake?" (i was up watching HGTV) I told him even sleeping wasn't getting me away from the pain anymore so i gave up on it lol...then bam, less than 12 hours later my water broke! which, p.s., i wasn't expecting since evidently it's much more common to just start contracting first.


----------



## jules7521

oh and getting a whole bunch of mucousy discharge now too.. ewwwww lol


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> and i don't know why you can't just get, like suctioned out or something...who knows, maybe it's bad for the lining or something. fortunately, for me anyway, they only did it a few times after surgery so that wasn't too terrible...i mean it sucked but it wasn't past the first morning afterward.

Dude, they slice it open! they cant be too worried about lining. This, my friends, is why I am not an OB.

Well, that, and my total fear of babies and vaginas.
aaaannnnnddddd my lack of medical school.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> here he is, fresh from the womb! i put this on here just so you can see how warped his head was. remember i never made it past 7 cm, so this was him trying to force out and just making a weird, cone-headish shape for himself lol. it's already a lot more normal looking now.
> View attachment 367521
> 
> I can't tell which picture is which but one of these is Des grabbing daddy's hand :) THAT LITTLE MAN IS STRONG! Who knew 9 pounds of baby equals one strong little guy?!
> View attachment 367523
> 
> 
> View attachment 367525
> 
> He's quite the chubby little man, but these earlier pictures show him more swollen, too. his swelling has decreased some so he's not quite as big looking now.
> 
> View attachment 367527
> 
> 
> Menelly--yup, i feel you on the section thing now! i didn't get the shoulder pain you mentioned though (thank goodness, that sounds crappy!). how is your incision site feeling now?
> 
> percocet set in...i'm so freaking tired right now...
> 
> edit: last photo is my mom :)

Honestly? 3 weeks later I'm completely fine. It took me 5 days to be off real pain killers. If you can tolerate Ibuprofien or Alieve, those eventually did more for me than morphine! The anti inflamatory is better. :)

What a cute baby! My son Tyler had the conehead look going too, for the same reasons. I got to 9cm with him, but his head was just WAY too big and it wasn't happening. He had the conehead look too. Took a week or two to go away permanently. 

Only downside with a baby that big? You never get to use the cute newborn clothes. Hope you packed some 0-3's!


----------



## ..katie..

So when do you get discharged?

I think the lady was so rude because she's the one with issues with her gender...Like, sort of a napolean complex, except not because she's little. Does that make any sense? I think she feels squished by society for having ladyparts and therefore has to get all "I AM WOMAN HEAR ME ROAR" which is great and all, but she took it too far.
Or at least thats what i'm trying to believe so I dont get the bad karma for thinking "fucking ****."



On that note, you know how i've been having trouble with UTIs, so I get antibiotics, then I have trouble with yeast infections? (gross). So, i finally got it cleared up. No weird discharge or anything, nope. we were good to go. My dr appt got moved until tomorrow because my dr had to be in the OR. So, since I found out, I have developed another one. Is it possible to get a stress-induced yeast infection? wtf.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> AWWWWWWW <3!!!
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry things didn't quite go the way you wanted, but you sound pretty chill with it. He's adorable!!! and no more heart murmur already? awesome!
> 
> I'm glad you got some rest. Is your fever still gone? Does your hospital have good food?
> Why would they do the belly squishing with a csection? why wouldnt they just, you know, clean out your uterus...???
> 
> yeah...but even the nurse i was speaking with who's been at this place for years was pretty confident that a vaginal exit would have really been bad news bears for my crotch...and i very well could have ended up with an emergency c-section instead.
> 
> i was pretty open minded going in, with a very "meh, whatever happens happens" feeling about the process. so i didn't have that disappointment some women say they get by "failing" do deliver. it's not like that. and c-sections are certainly no walk in the park. plus i got to labor a little, and feel contractions so i feel like i got enough of the process to feel satisfied...if that makes sense. so no, no hard feelings or anything about not going the way i wanted.
> 
> plus, sections warrant you a longer stay in the hospital which has been amazing ultimately! last night they just brought Des in for feeds and took him to the nursery for the rest of the time so i could get in some sleep (which was amazing because i was pretty delirious and anxious yesterday...today i feel pretty good, considering).
> 
> --side comment--hubs is doing skin to skin with Des right now :cloud9: not just for women! he is doing SO amazing as a dad, has made this whole thing so much easier. god i love that man!
> 
> AND MENELLY, i love the feel of the content sleepy baby laying on my chest; i can totally see how i can easily become a baby wearer lol
> 
> and katie--i'll be in the boat of extracting/feeding from bottles in public. i don't know why she cares or is judging you so harshly for not wanting to breast feed in public. i'm 100% with you on that; it's like a teat others the way you want to be treated kind of thing. i get why women do it, but i personally am uncomfortable with it so i won't.
> 
> and i don't know why you can't just get, like suctioned out or something...who knows, maybe it's bad for the lining or something. fortunately, for me anyway, they only did it a few times after surgery so that wasn't too terrible...i mean it sucked but it wasn't past the first morning afterward.Click to expand...

That was so how I was when I delivered my son. I was all "meh, whatever happens happens." I had people who tried to make me feel "guilty" for not delivering "naturally" (my mom!) but grand scheme of things, I wanted me healthy, him healthy, and who the fuck cares where the exit wounds were?

And yes... baby cuddles are the most awesome thing ever! Get yourself a moby/boba carrier and he'll be a happy camper. (Also means I can get stuff DONE at home when I need to. She'll hang out asleep in her carrier as long as I'll wear her. LOL)

They only did the squish the day of my section too. But it still sucks. At least they finally stop!

I think they DID vacuum me out this time... I only bled heavy for 4 days, and spotted for a week. I know with my son I was bleeding for a few weeks. Hubby and I totally violated the "wait 6 weeks for sex" rule today (and it was FUN dammit!) and it set off a tiny bit of spotting, but otherwise I've really not had bleeding in over a week.

Jules, I had a scheduled c-sec with this one. :) So I did it on purpose.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> AWWWWWWW <3!!!
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry things didn't quite go the way you wanted, but you sound pretty chill with it. He's adorable!!! and no more heart murmur already? awesome!
> 
> I'm glad you got some rest. Is your fever still gone? Does your hospital have good food?
> Why would they do the belly squishing with a csection? why wouldnt they just, you know, clean out your uterus...???

I too want to know why they don't just suction out your uterus while they have it open?? Is this weird? I don't understand.


----------



## ashiozz

Baby Des is so cute and chunky =) I love it.. he's so adorable! Jules, I too noticed a lot of c-sections lately and it makes me nervous too.. I just hope mine doesn't end that way.. I only get 8 weeks off of work, so I need not be in superbad pain the whole time :(

Stress induced yeast infections? I don't know if that's possible.. lmao .. but I will say that maybe pregnancy is causing it? Who knows, that's really strange... I've only gotten one UTI in my whole life thank god *knocks on wood* 


I hope his teste issue gets resolved easily and without surgery, but at least thats the only health issue, he's put you through enough worry and at least now he's here :)


On a side note : who the hell pulls someone into a meeting 10 mins before theyre supposed to leave for lunch with their husband and keep them in there for an hour? Oy vey.


----------



## ashiozz

Actually, Katie https://4collegewomen.org/fact-sheets/yeast_infections.html


Stress CAN cause Yeast infections :(


----------



## jules7521

ok ladies who is next? lol 

i cannot get over your little man's cheeks Giggle! they are so stinking cute!!

Oh yeah so my high risk doc said today I can pretty much get things moving if i want.. which of course means she won't come early lol


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ok ladies who is next? lol
> 
> i cannot get over your little man's cheeks Giggle! they are so stinking cute!!
> 
> Oh yeah so my high risk doc said today I can pretty much get things moving if i want.. which of course means she won't come early lol

I think you or Katie will be next. I'm pessimistic that mine wants to stay in as long as possible :cry:

I have a doctors appt tomorrow though.


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies who is next? lol
> 
> i cannot get over your little man's cheeks Giggle! they are so stinking cute!!
> 
> Oh yeah so my high risk doc said today I can pretty much get things moving if i want.. which of course means she won't come early lol
> 
> I think you or Katie will be next. I'm pessimistic that mine wants to stay in as long as possible :cry:
> 
> I have a doctors appt tomorrow though.Click to expand...

Speaking of .. Katie when are you actually due besides this month sometime? lol

Seeing as doc cleared me to do some walking after having literally been sitting on my butt since week 16 my walk didn't last too long. We went to go pick up some yoghurt and walked around the new grocery store and not to be graphic but it truly does feel like she is about to fricken fall out lol Ever since she did that roll 2 days ago I have sooo much pressure really low. 

Maybe we will both get good news this week and we will both be magically dilating :)


----------



## Sachiko78

Goodness -- took me forever to get to this page this morning. With work and all...LOL

Well boss gave me the OK to work from home. Now, of course I can't get a hold of my doctor to get me my note on when I can do his "bedrest" work from home. I am so impatient!!!! Cause doesn't he know I'm his ONLY patient. Gah!

Congrats to giggle!!! :) Cute LO.... smooshie cheeks! 

I will more than likely be last. Due 5/13 c-sec set for 5/7. Although DH thinks LO will arrive before then. I keep telling him while I don't want to be preggers anymore -- I don't want baby to be a preemie if necessary. He thinks I'm nuts. WHATEVERS.

DH cleaned the house for me this weekend. Vacuumed, mopped, swept. Then he recaulked our tub which totally needed it. And then we helped DS8 clean his pit of a room.

I was a busy momma this weekend. Now, of course I'm exhausted.

Anyone else run into this issue? When I talk now...I end up breathless! Ugh...it sucks. It's like I ran a marathon but it was just having a conversation. Which sucks cause I'm on the phones all day long. Bah!

Anyways...I am hoping to hear from doc's nurse today and have them send me something ASAP. Cause I want to be settled in and ready before the week is over.


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies who is next? lol
> 
> i cannot get over your little man's cheeks Giggle! they are so stinking cute!!
> 
> Oh yeah so my high risk doc said today I can pretty much get things moving if i want.. which of course means she won't come early lol
> 
> I think you or Katie will be next. I'm pessimistic that mine wants to stay in as long as possible :cry:
> 
> I have a doctors appt tomorrow though.Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of .. Katie when are you actually due besides this month sometime? lol
> 
> Seeing as doc cleared me to do some walking after having literally been sitting on my butt since week 16 my walk didn't last too long. We went to go pick up some yoghurt and walked around the new grocery store and not to be graphic but it truly does feel like she is about to fricken fall out lol Ever since she did that roll 2 days ago I have sooo much pressure really low.
> 
> Maybe we will both get good news this week and we will both be magically dilating :)Click to expand...


Lmao one can only hope -- I think Katie gave herself the due date of 4/21 because her doctor couldn't give her an accurate due date .. no one can agree on her poor babys due date :(


----------



## ashiozz

Sachiko78 said:


> Goodness -- took me forever to get to this page this morning. With work and all...LOL
> 
> Well boss gave me the OK to work from home. Now, of course I can't get a hold of my doctor to get me my note on when I can do his "bedrest" work from home. I am so impatient!!!! Cause doesn't he know I'm his ONLY patient. Gah!
> 
> Congrats to giggle!!! :) Cute LO.... smooshie cheeks!
> 
> I will more than likely be last. Due 5/13 c-sec set for 5/7. Although DH thinks LO will arrive before then. I keep telling him while I don't want to be preggers anymore -- I don't want baby to be a preemie if necessary. He thinks I'm nuts. WHATEVERS.
> 
> DH cleaned the house for me this weekend. Vacuumed, mopped, swept. Then he recaulked our tub which totally needed it. And then we helped DS8 clean his pit of a room.
> 
> I was a busy momma this weekend. Now, of course I'm exhausted.
> 
> Anyone else run into this issue? When I talk now...I end up breathless! Ugh...it sucks. It's like I ran a marathon but it was just having a conversation. Which sucks cause I'm on the phones all day long. Bah!
> 
> Anyways...I am hoping to hear from doc's nurse today and have them send me something ASAP. Cause I want to be settled in and ready before the week is over.

LUCKY! I can't work from home so I'm just part time right now.. I do have the breathless issue sometimes, but not so much lately, more walking issues than anything lately :( 

But I too am on the phone all day =/ 

sounds like you were busy, I tried to stay moving all weekend to see if I could get something going, it was not successful, and it just put me in pain... but oh well, eventually he WILL come out ... Or he's grounded.


----------



## Sachiko78

ashiozz said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Goodness -- took me forever to get to this page this morning. With work and all...LOL
> 
> Well boss gave me the OK to work from home. Now, of course I can't get a hold of my doctor to get me my note on when I can do his "bedrest" work from home. I am so impatient!!!! Cause doesn't he know I'm his ONLY patient. Gah!
> 
> Congrats to giggle!!! :) Cute LO.... smooshie cheeks!
> 
> I will more than likely be last. Due 5/13 c-sec set for 5/7. Although DH thinks LO will arrive before then. I keep telling him while I don't want to be preggers anymore -- I don't want baby to be a preemie if necessary. He thinks I'm nuts. WHATEVERS.
> 
> DH cleaned the house for me this weekend. Vacuumed, mopped, swept. Then he recaulked our tub which totally needed it. And then we helped DS8 clean his pit of a room.
> 
> I was a busy momma this weekend. Now, of course I'm exhausted.
> 
> Anyone else run into this issue? When I talk now...I end up breathless! Ugh...it sucks. It's like I ran a marathon but it was just having a conversation. Which sucks cause I'm on the phones all day long. Bah!
> 
> Anyways...I am hoping to hear from doc's nurse today and have them send me something ASAP. Cause I want to be settled in and ready before the week is over.
> 
> LUCKY! I can't work from home so I'm just part time right now.. I do have the breathless issue sometimes, but not so much lately, more walking issues than anything lately :(
> 
> But I too am on the phone all day =/
> 
> sounds like you were busy, I tried to stay moving all weekend to see if I could get something going, it was not successful, and it just put me in pain... but oh well, eventually he WILL come out ... Or he's grounded.Click to expand...


I didn't want to do the part time thing. Doc was like either you work from home - or you're going in the hospital. Your pick. And masocistic (sp?) me picked working from home. You should have heard him ranting and raving about why my boss won't let me work from home!

He said well lose you all or just part? Her pick! LOL

Ugh the pain I know that. My hips hurt, my pelvis hurts. Round ligament pain ....blech. And nevermind my back. I hear ya!! Do you ask yourself -- and why did I do this???? LOL

And my belly button is so flat. I hope it doesn't turn to an outtie. Does that even happen? And the hair good LORD! GROSS...if I knew waxing would help I would do it.


----------



## ashiozz

Sachiko78 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Goodness -- took me forever to get to this page this morning. With work and all...LOL
> 
> Well boss gave me the OK to work from home. Now, of course I can't get a hold of my doctor to get me my note on when I can do his "bedrest" work from home. I am so impatient!!!! Cause doesn't he know I'm his ONLY patient. Gah!
> 
> Congrats to giggle!!! :) Cute LO.... smooshie cheeks!
> 
> I will more than likely be last. Due 5/13 c-sec set for 5/7. Although DH thinks LO will arrive before then. I keep telling him while I don't want to be preggers anymore -- I don't want baby to be a preemie if necessary. He thinks I'm nuts. WHATEVERS.
> 
> DH cleaned the house for me this weekend. Vacuumed, mopped, swept. Then he recaulked our tub which totally needed it. And then we helped DS8 clean his pit of a room.
> 
> I was a busy momma this weekend. Now, of course I'm exhausted.
> 
> Anyone else run into this issue? When I talk now...I end up breathless! Ugh...it sucks. It's like I ran a marathon but it was just having a conversation. Which sucks cause I'm on the phones all day long. Bah!
> 
> Anyways...I am hoping to hear from doc's nurse today and have them send me something ASAP. Cause I want to be settled in and ready before the week is over.
> 
> LUCKY! I can't work from home so I'm just part time right now.. I do have the breathless issue sometimes, but not so much lately, more walking issues than anything lately :(
> 
> But I too am on the phone all day =/
> 
> sounds like you were busy, I tried to stay moving all weekend to see if I could get something going, it was not successful, and it just put me in pain... but oh well, eventually he WILL come out ... Or he's grounded.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to do the part time thing. Doc was like either you work from home - or you're going in the hospital. Your pick. And masocistic (sp?) me picked working from home. You should have heard him ranting and raving about why my boss won't let me work from home!
> 
> He said well lose you all or just part? Her pick! LOL
> 
> Ugh the pain I know that. My hips hurt, my pelvis hurts. Round ligament pain ....blech. And nevermind my back. I hear ya!! Do you ask yourself -- and why did I do this???? LOL
> 
> And my belly button is so flat. I hope it doesn't turn to an outtie. Does that even happen? And the hair good LORD! GROSS...if I knew waxing would help I would do it.Click to expand...

Eh, I know why I did this, but I definitely contemplate never doing it again.. My ligament pain has gotten a bit better, now I just have pressure and as of today my boobs are really tender ><

Its good they let you work from home :) ... I don't think belly buttons turn into permanent outties, least I know not *looks at belly button* You better go back in, you trickster you..

haha Ive heard not to touch the hair and it will fall out on its own? We'll see I guess =/


----------



## Menelly

My excess hair is falling out. Nothing like washing your ass for the first time post pregnancy and seeing ass hair on the loofah. Glad we had sex with the lights out for the whole third tri!


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> My excess hair is falling out. Nothing like washing your ass for the first time post pregnancy and seeing ass hair on the loofah. Glad we had sex with the lights out for the whole third tri!

lmfao I just had a hell of a mental image lol

I feel so bad for OH today.. we finally get the green light to dtd and I hurt so bad that the thought of doing it again makes me cringe lol

oooh we are about to have a 3 week lull in babies.. hmm I think our new mommies need to keep us covered in cute pics


----------



## ashiozz

AGREED! current mommies, keep them pictures comin! lmao...

I'm worried about assfur now :(


----------



## Menelly

Assfur is awesome... only not. ;) Glad to have assaulted both of you with mental imagery. I owe you both brain bleach. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

or years of therapy.. lmao 

I feel super nauseous tonight :( X.x I am going to die before this baby comes out.


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> My excess hair is falling out. Nothing like washing your ass for the first time post pregnancy and seeing ass hair on the loofah. Glad we had sex with the lights out for the whole third tri!

Lmfao! My hubby likes to refer to his as his 'butt- beard'.:haha: He also just declared that, 'Nothing is sacred on your damn pregnancy website!' lol


----------



## Menelly

That is why I went with the scheduled csec... guaranteed baby eviction at 38 weeks! (OK, there were medical reasons too. But damn I was happy for a firm eviction date!)

Nope, nothing is sacred at all!! LOL


----------



## Ems77

Sachiko78 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Goodness -- took me forever to get to this page this morning. With work and all...LOL
> 
> Well boss gave me the OK to work from home. Now, of course I can't get a hold of my doctor to get me my note on when I can do his "bedrest" work from home. I am so impatient!!!! Cause doesn't he know I'm his ONLY patient. Gah!
> 
> Congrats to giggle!!! :) Cute LO.... smooshie cheeks!
> 
> I will more than likely be last. Due 5/13 c-sec set for 5/7. Although DH thinks LO will arrive before then. I keep telling him while I don't want to be preggers anymore -- I don't want baby to be a preemie if necessary. He thinks I'm nuts. WHATEVERS.
> 
> DH cleaned the house for me this weekend. Vacuumed, mopped, swept. Then he recaulked our tub which totally needed it. And then we helped DS8 clean his pit of a room.
> 
> I was a busy momma this weekend. Now, of course I'm exhausted.
> 
> Anyone else run into this issue? When I talk now...I end up breathless! Ugh...it sucks. It's like I ran a marathon but it was just having a conversation. Which sucks cause I'm on the phones all day long. Bah!
> 
> Anyways...I am hoping to hear from doc's nurse today and have them send me something ASAP. Cause I want to be settled in and ready before the week is over.
> 
> LUCKY! I can't work from home so I'm just part time right now.. I do have the breathless issue sometimes, but not so much lately, more walking issues than anything lately :(
> 
> But I too am on the phone all day =/
> 
> sounds like you were busy, I tried to stay moving all weekend to see if I could get something going, it was not successful, and it just put me in pain... but oh well, eventually he WILL come out ... Or he's grounded.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to do the part time thing. Doc was like either you work from home - or you're going in the hospital. Your pick. And masocistic (sp?) me picked working from home. You should have heard him ranting and raving about why my boss won't let me work from home!
> 
> He said well lose you all or just part? Her pick! LOL
> 
> Ugh the pain I know that. My hips hurt, my pelvis hurts. Round ligament pain ....blech. And nevermind my back. I hear ya!! Do you ask yourself -- and why did I do this???? LOL
> 
> And my belly button is so flat. I hope it doesn't turn to an outtie. Does that even happen? And the hair good LORD! GROSS...if I knew waxing would help I would do it.Click to expand...

You're section is 3 days before I am due! Lol, it'll be me! :coffee:Followed by some:cry:


----------



## ashiozz

We will all stick around until the last baby is born, damnit. Cuz that's what cool people do :)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> That is why I went with the scheduled csec... guaranteed baby eviction at 38 weeks! (OK, there were medical reasons too. But damn I was happy for a firm eviction date!)
> 
> Nope, nothing is sacred at all!! LOL

I wish I had a scheduled eviction date. All this not knowing when is irritating.. I'm such a planner usually >< The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Ems77

Awwwwww thanks Ash :hugs: 
Also, my button is out now and has been every pregnancy, it has also gone back in and back to normal after as well :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

Good to know, because otherwise I was going to have a good cry. My tummy is covered in stretchies, I'm not too worried about those, because I knew I'd get them, I got them baddd on my chest as a teen, but you cannot see them now.. DH had no clue I had ever had them until recently when I mentioned it, and he went looking, you can kind of feel them but not see them 0.o so hopefully these fade just as good :)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Good to know, because otherwise I was going to have a good cry. My tummy is covered in stretchies, I'm not too worried about those, because I knew I'd get them, I got them baddd on my chest as a teen, but you cannot see them now.. DH had no clue I had ever had them until recently when I mentioned it, and he went looking, you can kind of feel them but not see them 0.o so hopefully these fade just as good :)

Mine didn't fade quite as well as the ones on mah boobies, but after a few years, they were really faded and pretty hard to see unless you were looking specifically for them.


----------



## ashiozz

my boobs have zero new ones, but they hadnt really gotten much bigger until yesterday 0.o wtf that's about? IDK.. but muh pooooor tummeh, it went from tiny to HUUUUGE


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> my boobs have zero new ones, but they hadnt really gotten much bigger until yesterday 0.o wtf that's about? IDK.. but muh pooooor tummeh, it went from tiny to HUUUUGE

Looks like you swallowed a beach ball right? I used to be a 100 pounder, I know what it's like lol. My boobies didn't get huge with any thank goodness, part of it was due to wait loss, but I am already a D, so I am soooooo happy they basically stayed like that.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao my boobs ARE huge, I didnt start off super tiny, but with boobs the size of mine I was glad they didn't get huge, but ALL my weight that Ive gained is in my stomach so I look like I swallowed a beach ball for sure :( and I have a short torso to top that off :(


----------



## Ems77

I do too! I swear it makes it harder to breathe with a short torso :nope:
I was two weeks early with my first, hopefully you'll be the same...


----------



## ashiozz

If that happens, he'll be born next week. IMMMMM READY.. lmao!! **rubs belly for luck**


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> If that happens, he'll be born next week. IMMMMM READY.. lmao!! **rubs belly for luck**

:thumbup: on the belly rub for luck. LOL

You'll be considered full term in two days... start workin' it!! :-D


----------



## ashiozz

God you have no idea. I've been trying to get him out for a few days already (he actually measures a week ahead so Im suspicious hes older..) soo yeah no luck yet but we'll see what happens :)


----------



## Ems77

I bought EPO pills today, will start taking them Thursday.


----------



## ashiozz

are there any signs youd recommend licking? lmao


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> are there any signs youd recommend licking? lmao

LMAO! Not the yield or stop... Might be bad juju lol 

Btw, I'll have you know that you have me thinking of picking up WOW again:haha:


----------



## ashiozz

OH GOSH. .lmao I don't play, neither does DH but he used to. Game is purrrre evil.


DH is kind of at a stand still with his gaming because hes gotten bored with all the games out right now :(


----------



## Ems77

Oh,lol, I wonder why I was thinking you did... Hmmmm... I too get bored after a while... Too ADD ever to make level 80 and don't have the time, commitment level or patience to get together with a raid group once a week at a certain time. I suck as a gamer. Lol I am pretty hooked on my Draw Something app at the moment :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies who is next? lol
> 
> i cannot get over your little man's cheeks Giggle! they are so stinking cute!!
> 
> Oh yeah so my high risk doc said today I can pretty much get things moving if i want.. which of course means she won't come early lol
> 
> I think you or Katie will be next. I'm pessimistic that mine wants to stay in as long as possible :cry:
> 
> I have a doctors appt tomorrow though.Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of .. Katie when are you actually due besides this month sometime? lol
> 
> Seeing as doc cleared me to do some walking after having literally been sitting on my butt since week 16 my walk didn't last too long. We went to go pick up some yoghurt and walked around the new grocery store and not to be graphic but it truly does feel like she is about to fricken fall out lol Ever since she did that roll 2 days ago I have sooo much pressure really low.
> 
> Maybe we will both get good news this week and we will both be magically dilating :)Click to expand...

Sometime between April 11th and April 30th. I have the same LMP as Ash (the 25th you say?), was told by a tech (and my dr agreed) April 11th, but my chart says 30th.

So, sometime in april sums it up. *headbash*


----------



## ..katie..

Sachiko78 said:


> Goodness -- took me forever to get to this page this morning. With work and all...LOL
> 
> Well boss gave me the OK to work from home. Now, of course I can't get a hold of my doctor to get me my note on when I can do his "bedrest" work from home. I am so impatient!!!! Cause doesn't he know I'm his ONLY patient. Gah!
> 
> Congrats to giggle!!! :) Cute LO.... smooshie cheeks!
> 
> I will more than likely be last. Due 5/13 c-sec set for 5/7. Although DH thinks LO will arrive before then. I keep telling him while I don't want to be preggers anymore -- I don't want baby to be a preemie if necessary. He thinks I'm nuts. WHATEVERS.
> 
> DH cleaned the house for me this weekend. Vacuumed, mopped, swept. Then he recaulked our tub which totally needed it. And then we helped DS8 clean his pit of a room.
> 
> I was a busy momma this weekend. Now, of course I'm exhausted.
> 
> Anyone else run into this issue? When I talk now...I end up breathless! Ugh...it sucks. It's like I ran a marathon but it was just having a conversation. Which sucks cause I'm on the phones all day long. Bah!
> 
> Anyways...I am hoping to hear from doc's nurse today and have them send me something ASAP. Cause I want to be settled in and ready before the week is over.

I used to run out of breath when I spoke. Now I just avoid speaking because only nasty things come out. Since the tiny human decided to curl up a bit lower, I'm breathing much better. Less upper back pain, too. Once in a while, though, there's no room for breath again. then she'll settle back into her hidey hole.


----------



## Ems77

Holy crow, could they be anymore vague with you? Sheesh!


----------



## ..katie..

Sachiko78 said:


> And my belly button is so flat. I hope it doesn't turn to an outtie. Does that even happen? And the hair good LORD! GROSS...if I knew waxing would help I would do it.

my belly button popped today and I cant get it to go back in. I take that as the turkey baster sign. She's done. cooked. needs to come out. No one likes an overcooked, tough, chewy baby.

AND OH THE HAIR. I shaved my legs and hoohoo two days ago, and the tub looked very similar to the last time I gave my heeler a bath.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Assfur is awesome... only not. ;) Glad to have assaulted both of you with mental imagery. I owe you both brain bleach. ;)

I'm okay with assfur. For real. Like, what the fuck else can be added on to this, right? I've got warts and dinner plate nipples and assfur and sweaty-angry-vagina-syndrome, and I'm a raging bitch.

I'm just waiting for my nose to grow or some shit.


On a related note, my sister said "Oh your face isnt so fat anymore! that means the baby is coming really soon!"

how nice.


----------



## ashiozz

Mitch made a comment last time I shaved about that too..

And I think Jules plays WOW and so does her boyfriend? I think thats who you're thinking of.. I met Mitch on Star wars galaxies, that's old school, back in early 2000s


Hopefully your baby comes soon Katie, we need more babies.


----------



## ashiozz

what does face fat have to do with the price of tea in china? 


Im curious now.. **looks at face** 0.o to me it still looks the same as ever...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> We will all stick around until the last baby is born, damnit. Cuz that's what cool people do :)


Okay, i'm so lame and clingy and sappy and crap, but I was totally planning on staying after the last baby is born. Not necessarily on the ..katie..????????? thread, but I dont want to stop talking to you guys just because we're not all hungryhungryhippos anymore...


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> Holy crow, could they be anymore vague with you? Sheesh!

and I quote, "the baby will come when the baby comes."

:dohh:


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> what does face fat have to do with the price of tea in china?
> 
> 
> Im curious now.. **looks at face** 0.o to me it still looks the same as ever...

I, personally, wasn't aware that I had previously had a massive case of the face-itis. But i guess I did. I mean I knew it was a titch rounder, but not enough to count as fat face!


----------



## ..katie..

I'm quite the sourpuss tonight. negative nelly. pessimistic bitch.

You know, all those really cute names.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, CONFESSION TIME!!!

The term "boobie juice" freaks me out a whole lot, and for that reason, and that reason only, I will not be using the breastfeeding section here.

I do use it when i'm agitated, however. Like at evil nasty woman the other day.

In 12 hours I get to see my little person! WOOOOOOOT


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> That is why I went with the scheduled csec... guaranteed baby eviction at 38 weeks! (OK, there were medical reasons too. But damn I was happy for a firm eviction date!)
> 
> Nope, nothing is sacred at all!! LOL
> 
> I wish I had a scheduled eviction date. All this not knowing when is irritating.. I'm such a planner usually >< The suspense is killing me.Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm a planner too. Unscheduled events annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> are there any signs youd recommend licking? lmao
> 
> LMAO! Not the yield or stop... Might be bad juju lol
> 
> Btw, I'll have you know that you have me thinking of picking up WOW again:haha:Click to expand...

Join me on the dark side!! Muahahaha!!

Seriously, send me your real ID email and I'll send you a Scroll of Resurrection? It's a free lvl 80 with epic flying, decent gear to get you to 85, and a free upgrade to Cata if you don't have Cata already. Might as well? (And heck, even if you do have Cata... free level 80. Take it!)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Assfur is awesome... only not. ;) Glad to have assaulted both of you with mental imagery. I owe you both brain bleach. ;)
> 
> I'm okay with assfur. For real. Like, what the fuck else can be added on to this, right? I've got warts and dinner plate nipples and assfur and sweaty-angry-vagina-syndrome, and I'm a raging bitch.
> 
> I'm just waiting for my nose to grow or some shit.
> 
> 
> On a related note, my sister said "Oh your face isnt so fat anymore! that means the baby is coming really soon!"
> 
> how nice.Click to expand...

Pregnancy is so beautiful, am I right? <ducks and runs>

I'm so happy to be feeling almost human again. Still have too much of a tummeh to fit into my pre-preg pants, but still... didn't take long to feel like a human! Yay! You'll be back to human in another month or so. 

(And really, whoever told women the lie about pregnancy being beautiful needs to be repeatedly kicked in the nuts. Cause no woman made that shit up.)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Also, CONFESSION TIME!!!
> 
> The term "boobie juice" freaks me out a whole lot, and for that reason, and that reason only, I will not be using the breastfeeding section here.
> 
> I do use it when i'm agitated, however. Like at evil nasty woman the other day.
> 
> In 12 hours I get to see my little person! WOOOOOOOT

LOL, it is a weird term isn't it? Although I must say, I prefer "boob juice" to things like "milkies" which is the one that makes me vaguely nauseated. 

Ultrasound tomorrow? Maybe they'll give you a real date?


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Assfur is awesome... only not. ;) Glad to have assaulted both of you with mental imagery. I owe you both brain bleach. ;)
> 
> I'm okay with assfur. For real. Like, what the fuck else can be added on to this, right? I've got warts and dinner plate nipples and assfur and sweaty-angry-vagina-syndrome, and I'm a raging bitch.
> 
> I'm just waiting for my nose to grow or some shit.
> 
> 
> On a related note, my sister said "Oh your face isnt so fat anymore! that means the baby is coming really soon!"
> 
> how nice.Click to expand...

You crack me up! I love how we keep it real in here too. Instead of, "Ohmigosh, I just have hair everywhere, even in my blush: and girly giggle)... Butt. Nope, it's 'Hell yes I have some assfur, what of it?' lmao! 

And if the baster is the sign, I'm done, I'm done!!! Lol


----------



## Ems77

I can't believe my ticker says that the baby is almost as big as my first when she was BORN! It makes me FEEL like my baby LOOKS in my avatar pic. Lol


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> are there any signs youd recommend licking? lmao
> 
> LMAO! Not the yield or stop... Might be bad juju lol
> 
> Btw, I'll have you know that you have me thinking of picking up WOW again:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Join me on the dark side!! Muahahaha!!
> 
> Seriously, send me your real ID email and I'll send you a Scroll of Resurrection? It's a free lvl 80 with epic flying, decent gear to get you to 85, and a free upgrade to Cata if you don't have Cata already. Might as well? (And heck, even if you do have Cata... free level 80. Take it!)Click to expand...

Oooooo! How long does that last, about to get real busy all up in my house soon and will probably be too tired to play for a while after bubbs is here. 
And 'real ID email'... Would that be my yahoo I signed up with? Haven't played in over a year and not sure of my blizzard acct details...


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> are there any signs youd recommend licking? lmao
> 
> LMAO! Not the yield or stop... Might be bad juju lol
> 
> Btw, I'll have you know that you have me thinking of picking up WOW again:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Join me on the dark side!! Muahahaha!!
> 
> Seriously, send me your real ID email and I'll send you a Scroll of Resurrection? It's a free lvl 80 with epic flying, decent gear to get you to 85, and a free upgrade to Cata if you don't have Cata already. Might as well? (And heck, even if you do have Cata... free level 80. Take it!)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo! How long does that last, about to get real busy all up in my house soon and will probably be too tired to play for a while after bubbs is here.
> And 'real ID email'... Would that be my yahoo I signed up with? Haven't played in over a year and not sure of my blizzard acct details...Click to expand...

I have no clue how long they're doing it for. But yes, it's whatever email address you have attached. But hey, we're all hanging out together, I'll let you know if I see the deal is ending. :) We'll just make sure to do it before the deal ends. (Cause, really. Free 80 with epic flying. Yep, take advantage!)


----------



## Ems77

Ok, lol, let me expand... How long does it last as in can I hold onto the info somehow until I am ready to get busy... And, I can't remember if I bought cats, but I know I have at least burning crusade, so if I don't have data, woot woot for a free one! Lol


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> are there any signs youd recommend licking? lmao
> 
> LMAO! Not the yield or stop... Might be bad juju lol
> 
> Btw, I'll have you know that you have me thinking of picking up WOW again:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Join me on the dark side!! Muahahaha!!
> 
> Seriously, send me your real ID email and I'll send you a Scroll of Resurrection? It's a free lvl 80 with epic flying, decent gear to get you to 85, and a free upgrade to Cata if you don't have Cata already. Might as well? (And heck, even if you do have Cata... free level 80. Take it!)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo! How long does that last, about to get real busy all up in my house soon and will probably be too tired to play for a while after bubbs is here.
> And 'real ID email'... Would that be my yahoo I signed up with? Haven't played in over a year and not sure of my blizzard acct details...Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue how long they're doing it for. But yes, it's whatever email address you have attached. But hey, we're all hanging out together, I'll let you know if I see the deal is ending. :) We'll just make sure to do it before the deal ends. (Cause, really. Free 80 with epic flying. Yep, take advantage!)Click to expand...

Uh, yeah!! Sounds excellent!


----------



## Menelly

My understanding is you claim it fairly quickly, and you get 7 free days. The bonuses (the free 80 and free expansion) last forever. If you don't resubscribe, you just get the 7 days and then your account is frozen again, but you keep the stuff you got. (If that makes sense?) 

Just a sec...

https://us.battle.net/wow/en/services/scroll-of-resurrection/

PS: I do not care about the spectral mount. I think it's kind of ugly. Just seems to be the best way to get back into playing every so often. :)


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> My understanding is you claim it fairly quickly, and you get 7 free days. The bonuses (the free 80 and free expansion) last forever. If you don't resubscribe, you just get the 7 days and then your account is frozen again, but you keep the stuff you got. (If that makes sense?)
> 
> Just a sec...
> 
> https://us.battle.net/wow/en/services/scroll-of-resurrection/
> 
> PS: I do not care about the spectral mount. I think it's kind of ugly. Just seems to be the best way to get back into playing every so often. :)

Info sent in a PM on here


----------



## Menelly

Sent you invite


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Sent you invite

Wonder how long it takes to show up... I think I'm going to get up and haul out my laptop, this iPad, while convenient, doesn't hack it a lot of the time. Lol


----------



## Ems77

Damn! Still waiting with baited breath. LOL. I was just thinking too, I believe this is a different laptop and I am going to have to install the game on here... *sigh* Oh yay for waiting for all the patches and things... LOL


----------



## Menelly

LOL, sorry! :( I have no clue how long it takes. I know it can take less time if you log into your account on www.battle.net and look for... let me check, I think it's under "games and codes" in your account management on battle.net?

I'm not positive though. :)


----------



## Menelly

It says "scrolls are validated in hourly batches" so I'm guessing it could take an hour or two. (Which is probably fine as it'll take that long to download.)


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> LOL, sorry! :( I have no clue how long it takes. I know it can take less time if you log into your account on www.battle.net and look for... let me check, I think it's under "games and codes" in your account management on battle.net?
> 
> I'm not positive though. :)

Man I'm screwed, I don't know what I did to it...:cry: just got this info...

An error has occurred.
This e-mail/name combination does not exist.

Did I some how delete everything I have ever done? If so... should I try starting fresh, and would I still be able to do the cool crap you're offering? :-D 
And I do have to at least install the base game on this computer correct?


----------



## Ems77

The little lilac account is my actual email account though... that's for sure! LOL. I am assuming however that if it's not associated with blizzard/battle.net, they won't send the thing to me... correct?


----------



## Ems77

My games are in the garage, I think I will have to download tomorrow.


----------



## Menelly

I dunno? Maybe you forgot the password? I'd try tomorrow. It should be there by then and you can try and log in then. :)


----------



## Ems77

I have a feeling I may have permanently deleted something... It says the email/name combo doesn't exist... that's my email and my real name... so I think I messed it up good. LOL. Going to DL tomorrow and start over; as I think it's my only option... do you know if they will jack a person from level 5 or so to 80? :-D Hmmmmm...


----------



## Menelly

They will jack a lvl 1 up to 80, but it needs to be your old account, because the rules say it has to have been played before Mar 4th 2012. I bet if you tried the remember password thing, it'll help you. :)

But I sent a scroll to my second account at the same time, and I still don't see it for that account. So it could just be being slow.


----------



## Ems77

Well I found some old emails... and this little blurb is encouraging... 

At this time, Blizzard has no plans to delete or "expire" characters, even if an account is deactivated or cancelled. This means that all of your characters and their progress will be retained on our servers. Should you decide to return to World of Warcraft and reactivate your account, you will be able to pick up your characters again wherever you left off.

I think I will email them and see what I can do.


----------



## Menelly

Good plan! :) Have you tried recovering your password? It's POSSIBLE that because you haven't played in a while you never converted to battle.net, and therefore need to log in with an old username rather than email?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also, CONFESSION TIME!!!
> 
> The term "boobie juice" freaks me out a whole lot, and for that reason, and that reason only, I will not be using the breastfeeding section here.
> 
> I do use it when i'm agitated, however. Like at evil nasty woman the other day.
> 
> In 12 hours I get to see my little person! WOOOOOOOT
> 
> LOL, it is a weird term isn't it? Although I must say, I prefer "boob juice" to things like "milkies" which is the one that makes me vaguely nauseated.
> 
> Ultrasound tomorrow? Maybe they'll give you a real date?Click to expand...


Milkies are a candy, aren't they? Definately not breastmilk, in my world.

ULTRASOUND IN 5.5 HOURS! And I doubt they'll give me a date. I had a dream last night that my fluid levels were too low so they induced me. Today. Maybe it'll go like that. Or maybe she'll accidently break my waters during the internal. Or maybe i'll end up pregnant forever and ever.

I was thinking about it yesterday, and i could potentially go another six weeks. SIX WEEKS.
nononono.



Edit: I can't count.


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Assfur is awesome... only not. ;) Glad to have assaulted both of you with mental imagery. I owe you both brain bleach. ;)
> 
> I'm okay with assfur. For real. Like, what the fuck else can be added on to this, right? I've got warts and dinner plate nipples and assfur and sweaty-angry-vagina-syndrome, and I'm a raging bitch.
> 
> I'm just waiting for my nose to grow or some shit.
> 
> 
> On a related note, my sister said "Oh your face isnt so fat anymore! that means the baby is coming really soon!"
> 
> how nice.Click to expand...
> 
> You crack me up! I love how we keep it real in here too. Instead of, "Ohmigosh, I just have hair everywhere, even in my blush: and girly giggle)... Butt. Nope, it's 'Hell yes I have some assfur, what of it?' lmao!
> 
> And if the baster is the sign, I'm done, I'm done!!! LolClick to expand...

Oh gee, it seems my skin is a bit oiley! tmi guys! sorry! *teehee*
No, you're greasy enough that you're leaving a slug trail behind you.

I dont understand why people do that. Especially on here. Because it's not like we don't KNOW that you, too, have angry-sweaty-vagina-syndrome or assfur.

lol TMI!
:dohh:


I do say TMI though, even on this thread, especially when talking about what recently came out of my ass or my vagina. or my sexual preferences. but other than that, no. nonono.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also, CONFESSION TIME!!!
> 
> The term "boobie juice" freaks me out a whole lot, and for that reason, and that reason only, I will not be using the breastfeeding section here.
> 
> I do use it when i'm agitated, however. Like at evil nasty woman the other day.
> 
> In 12 hours I get to see my little person! WOOOOOOOT
> 
> LOL, it is a weird term isn't it? Although I must say, I prefer "boob juice" to things like "milkies" which is the one that makes me vaguely nauseated.
> 
> Ultrasound tomorrow? Maybe they'll give you a real date?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Milkies are a candy, aren't they? Definately not breastmilk, in my world.
> 
> ULTRASOUND IN 1.5 HOURS! And I doubt they'll give me a date. I had a dream last night that my fluid levels were too low so they induced me. Today. Maybe it'll go like that. Or maybe she'll accidently break my waters during the internal. Or maybe i'll end up pregnant forever and ever.
> 
> I was thinking about it yesterday, and i could potentially go another six weeks. SIX WEEKS.
> nononono.Click to expand...

Agree to the NONONONONO of 6 more weeks! Come on Addy, you could be full term now! Give Katie THE GUSH!


> Oh gee, it seems my skin is a bit oiley! tmi guys! sorry! *teehee*
> No, you're greasy enough that you're leaving a slug trail behind you.
> 
> I dont understand why people do that. Especially on here. Because it's not like we don't KNOW that you, too, have angry-sweaty-vagina-syndrome or assfur.

I always think its funny when people pretend to be ladylike on a board like this.


----------



## ..katie..

some people are scared of having that first big contraction in public, or having water break in public, but every time i'm around people I sit there and hope "okay, you can humiliate me...NOW."

it never works.

GOOD MORNING, sunshine! You were up when I went to bed, now you're up as I woke up! sleepless night, or feeding time or have you been playing WoW all night?


----------



## ..katie..

Also, IDK why the hell I said "1.5 hours". It's not 1.5 hours. The appt is at 1:30pm. or 1330. or 5.5 hours.

Def not 1.5. wtf.


----------



## ..katie..

Goor morning giggles! I see you...lol.

How is the new mama today?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> some people are scared of having that first big contraction in public, or having water break in public, but every time i'm around people I sit there and hope "okay, you can humiliate me...NOW."
> 
> it never works.
> 
> GOOD MORNING, sunshine! You were up when I went to bed, now you're up as I woke up! sleepless night, or feeding time or have you been playing WoW all night?

I got 3 hours of nap. LOL

My hubby works graves, so our normal sleep time (wait... 3 week old... wtf is a "normal sleep time"?) is about noon to 8pm. If she lets me. LOL

Hi Lauragiggles! How's Des?


----------



## ..katie..

i wish I was able to sleep sitting up. my hips hurt too much laying down and they feel pretty good just sitting.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> i wish I was able to sleep sitting up. my hips hurt too much laying down and they feel pretty good just sitting.

Do you have a recliner in the house? I slept on mine a few times when the hips got too bad.

Am I an evil person if I use Ritalin to stay awake today? SOOOO tired!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i wish I was able to sleep sitting up. my hips hurt too much laying down and they feel pretty good just sitting.
> 
> Do you have a recliner in the house? I slept on mine a few times when the hips got too bad.
> 
> Am I an evil person if I use Ritalin to stay awake today? SOOOO tired!Click to expand...

No, no you're not. But wont that make you have a cracked out baby, which will make you more tired, so it will negate it's original purpose?

In hs, I had heard ritalin was a total upper, and I was going through this grand insomnia phase and really wanted to feel like a person again, or at least chemicals mimicking a person. I bought some. Took some. And zonked out. Didn't sleep, but just sat there. It doesn't make me all WHOOOAH! or anything. sad day.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh, and recliners. Yes, there are two in the house, but one is a big old papa bear chair and i'm too little to sit in it comfortably. the other is just uncomfortable. I do, however, have a banana chair that I'm definately thinking about. like, now.


----------



## ..katie..

On a side note, I just made a cat reference in a thread in 3rd. I dont think anyone will get it.

*sigh*

time goes by.


----------



## jules7521

omg so many pages to read lol!

Ok so question time for Ash and Katie.. did I understand correctly you both had you lmp 7/25/11? The reason I ask is because mine was also either the 24th or 25th and we all have diff due dates lol I could be off my rocker though * points at half full coffee cup*

It's noon.. i went to bed 12 hours ago and took hour long catnaps since then. this baby needs to come out now please!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i wish I was able to sleep sitting up. my hips hurt too much laying down and they feel pretty good just sitting.
> 
> Do you have a recliner in the house? I slept on mine a few times when the hips got too bad.
> 
> Am I an evil person if I use Ritalin to stay awake today? SOOOO tired!Click to expand...
> 
> No, no you're not. But wont that make you have a cracked out baby, which will make you more tired, so it will negate it's original purpose?
> 
> In hs, I had heard ritalin was a total upper, and I was going through this grand insomnia phase and really wanted to feel like a person again, or at least chemicals mimicking a person. I bought some. Took some. And zonked out. Didn't sleep, but just sat there. It doesn't make me all WHOOOAH! or anything. sad day.Click to expand...

Actually, very very little ritalin hits the breastmilk, so I'm not too worried about that. And if it puts you to sleep, you are probably AD/HD. I actually use it as an antidepressant.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> On a side note, I just made a cat reference in a thread in 3rd. I dont think anyone will get it.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> time goes by.

What? No one understands the cat reference?? /cry


----------



## Menelly

BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.

I fucking hate people.


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.

egad someone killed their child because it was autistic?? wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> omg so many pages to read lol!
> 
> Ok so question time for Ash and Katie.. did I understand correctly you both had you lmp 7/25/11? The reason I ask is because mine was also either the 24th or 25th and we all have diff due dates lol I could be off my rocker though * points at half full coffee cup*
> 
> It's noon.. i went to bed 12 hours ago and took hour long catnaps since then. this baby needs to come out now please!!

So wtf??? the dr didnt even ask me what my normal cycles were. and the DD she wrote on the chart was the 30th and that was before any scan actually occured.

Fuck.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i wish I was able to sleep sitting up. my hips hurt too much laying down and they feel pretty good just sitting.
> 
> Do you have a recliner in the house? I slept on mine a few times when the hips got too bad.
> 
> Am I an evil person if I use Ritalin to stay awake today? SOOOO tired!Click to expand...
> 
> No, no you're not. But wont that make you have a cracked out baby, which will make you more tired, so it will negate it's original purpose?
> 
> In hs, I had heard ritalin was a total upper, and I was going through this grand insomnia phase and really wanted to feel like a person again, or at least chemicals mimicking a person. I bought some. Took some. And zonked out. Didn't sleep, but just sat there. It doesn't make me all WHOOOAH! or anything. sad day.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, very very little ritalin hits the breastmilk, so I'm not too worried about that. And if it puts you to sleep, you are probably AD/HD. I actually use it as an antidepressant.Click to expand...

I dont know why it makes me zombified...I don't actually show any signs of ADHD. Well, okay, that's a lie. I go through spurts of hyperactivity and insomnia and I'm an impulsive person, but I always figured I was just sort of a manic person. Like, I don't have attention issues. I did fairly well in school up until HS (I actually was moved up a grade because I was bored. Not bored by school work, but bored because I had already learned the stuff and didn't need to practice as much and the school ran tests on me and yeah lol) and even then, I just didn't do well because I was doing other things. I always got really high scores on tests (I got a 28 ACT the first time I took it, and a 30 the second time, which is fairly good) and my percentiles for the Wyoming tests were really high.
So I think i'm just designed to not get high off of Adderal or Ritalin lol.

(as I ramble on and on and on, rather than just sticking with the original point lol)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> On a side note, I just made a cat reference in a thread in 3rd. I dont think anyone will get it.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> time goes by.
> 
> What? No one understands the cat reference?? /cryClick to expand...

Last time I looked, two people had "thanked" but no one commented on my comment. Sad. This is worse than FB lol


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.
> 
> egad someone killed their child because it was autistic?? wtf is wrong with people?Click to expand...

It happens with disturbing regularity! And it's always reported as "the poor overworked and scared parents who were driven to the edge because of their child's autism" rather than "the shitty assholes who murdered their child" which is even more frustrating. I get that autistic kids can be frustrating, seeing as I have one. It's still never EVER an excuse to murder them.

Let me get the link on the latest case:
https://www.10news.com/news/30820120/detail.html

"San Diego police sources told 10News Corby was a stay-at-home mother pushed to the edge handling a difficult child with autism."

And, to that, I say FUCK YOU, YOU PIECES OF SHIT. The murdering piece of typhoid infested garbage is NOT THE GODDAMN VICTIM. The poor dead 4 year old who never has a chance to grow up, never has a chance to live, is the victim. FUCK YOU, YOU IRRESPONSIBLE JOURNALIST AND POLICE SCUM. 

Sorry, this one is near and dear to my heart. There are SO many cases, and they're almost never given a real sentence. They're almost always slapped on the wrist and patted on the head while we all feel "bad" for them for "snapping" due to their child's disability. Yeah. Fuck that noise.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.

WTF??? You can get away with killing children if they have disabilities or are different??

And why the FUCK would you decide to go through with having a child if you weren't willing to love them and take care of them no matter what??


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.
> 
> WTF??? You can get away with killing children if they have disabilities or are different??
> 
> And why the FUCK would you decide to go through with having a child if you weren't willing to love them and take care of them no matter what??Click to expand...

To be fair, they don't always "get away with it" but they nearly always get nearly no sentence. I've found examples of shitty parents getting sentences of 18 months for letting their child die strapped to a bed.

I have no clue why people would have a kid and decide later that it's "too hard" for them.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.
> 
> egad someone killed their child because it was autistic?? wtf is wrong with people?Click to expand...
> 
> It happens with disturbing regularity! And it's always reported as "the poor overworked and scared parents who were driven to the edge because of their child's autism" rather than "the shitty assholes who murdered their child" which is even more frustrating. I get that autistic kids can be frustrating, seeing as I have one. It's still never EVER an excuse to murder them.
> 
> Let me get the link on the latest case:
> https://www.10news.com/news/30820120/detail.html
> 
> "San Diego police sources told 10News Corby was a stay-at-home mother pushed to the edge handling a difficult child with autism."
> 
> And, to that, I say FUCK YOU, YOU PIECES OF SHIT. The murdering piece of typhoid infested garbage is NOT THE GODDAMN VICTIM. The poor dead 4 year old who never has a chance to grow up, never has a chance to live, is the victim. FUCK YOU, YOU IRRESPONSIBLE JOURNALIST AND POLICE SCUM.
> 
> Sorry, this one is near and dear to my heart. There are SO many cases, and they're almost never given a real sentence. They're almost always slapped on the wrist and patted on the head while we all feel "bad" for them for "snapping" due to their child's disability. Yeah. Fuck that noise.Click to expand...


No. They are child killers. Not victims.

Fuckin hell.

I get things (GET as in sort of understand, definately don't condone) like shaken baby syndrome. I can understand how someone could be so desperate and things just happen. I understand people murdering their spouses. I don't get killing your children, or any child. (except for cases like where that lady drowned all of her kids because god told her to, and she had called her husband and said 'hey you need to come home i'm scared i'll do something' etc.)

There is something severely wrong with the court system. Hell, we all know journalism is biased terribly, but the court is supposed to uphold the law, and murdering a child is murdering a child, regardless of any details about the child.


----------



## jules7521

they never asked me about my cycles either.. just took the first da of my last period. used the little wheel and bammo gave me april 29th. My scan yesterday was a lot obscured because of how lo is laying tucked in behind my placenta but i clearly saw the head and leg measurements ate now over 37 weeks but abdomen is still at like 35w 2d ( appears to be long and skinny)

I just thought it was odd that we all had our first day of our last periods within like 48 hours of each other and we all have such diff due dates.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.
> 
> WTF??? You can get away with killing children if they have disabilities or are different??
> 
> And why the FUCK would you decide to go through with having a child if you weren't willing to love them and take care of them no matter what??Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, they don't always "get away with it" but they nearly always get nearly no sentence. I've found examples of shitty parents getting sentences of 18 months for letting their child die strapped to a bed.
> 
> I have no clue why people would have a kid and decide later that it's "too hard" for them.Click to expand...


I can understand getting in and realizing you can't do it, that you are incapable of being a good parent for a child. But they have police departments to drop kids off at if you feel like that. There's actually laws that will protect you from being charged with neglect if you do that. You can leave a baby at a hospital. There are adoption agencies and DFS/DHS/DCFS/etc that can handle these situations.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> they never asked me about my cycles either.. just took the first da of my last period. used the little wheel and bammo gave me april 29th. My scan yesterday was a lot obscured because of how lo is laying tucked in behind my placenta but i clearly saw the head and leg measurements ate now over 37 weeks but abdomen is still at like 35w 2d ( appears to be long and skinny)
> 
> I just thought it was odd that we all had our first day of our last periods within like 48 hours of each other and we all have such diff due dates.

I don't think i should count as having a different due date, because, really, I dont have one. Fml. But the fact that I got the 30th, you got the 29th, and ash got the 25th (a five day span) all with the same LMP is really weird.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.
> 
> egad someone killed their child because it was autistic?? wtf is wrong with people?Click to expand...
> 
> It happens with disturbing regularity! And it's always reported as "the poor overworked and scared parents who were driven to the edge because of their child's autism" rather than "the shitty assholes who murdered their child" which is even more frustrating. I get that autistic kids can be frustrating, seeing as I have one. It's still never EVER an excuse to murder them.
> 
> Let me get the link on the latest case:
> https://www.10news.com/news/30820120/detail.html
> 
> "San Diego police sources told 10News Corby was a stay-at-home mother pushed to the edge handling a difficult child with autism."
> 
> And, to that, I say FUCK YOU, YOU PIECES OF SHIT. The murdering piece of typhoid infested garbage is NOT THE GODDAMN VICTIM. The poor dead 4 year old who never has a chance to grow up, never has a chance to live, is the victim. FUCK YOU, YOU IRRESPONSIBLE JOURNALIST AND POLICE SCUM.
> 
> Sorry, this one is near and dear to my heart. There are SO many cases, and they're almost never given a real sentence. They're almost always slapped on the wrist and patted on the head while we all feel "bad" for them for "snapping" due to their child's disability. Yeah. Fuck that noise.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. They are child killers. Not victims.
> 
> Fuckin hell.
> 
> I get things (GET as in sort of understand, definately don't condone) like shaken baby syndrome. I can understand how someone could be so desperate and things just happen. I understand people murdering their spouses. I don't get killing your children, or any child. (except for cases like where that lady drowned all of her kids because god told her to, and she had called her husband and said 'hey you need to come home i'm scared i'll do something' etc.)
> 
> There is something severely wrong with the court system. Hell, we all know journalism is biased terribly, but the court is supposed to uphold the law, and murdering a child is murdering a child, regardless of any details about the child.Click to expand...

To be fair? I understand snapping. It does happen. It's how you end up with things like shaken baby syndrome, for example. It's awful, it's a tragedy, it shouldn't happen, but it does.

What I am NOT OK with, however, is if you shake a baby and kill them, you are a child killer and spend a very long time in prison. If you murder a neurotypical 4 year old, you are universally seen as a shitty person with little redeeming value as a human. If you murder your average 12 year old, you are spending life in prison.

But the second those same children have different neurology, then the parent is the victim, not the child. And that's the bullshitty part to me. Andrea Yates (the woman who drowned her kids) snapped, and I bet this shitty parent snapped. But one gets a full prison sentence while everyone calls her a terrible parent, and the other gets "oh, the poor overwhelmed mommy, people just don't understand what a trial she's going through" bullshit. One crime is not better/worse than the other.

ETA: Sorry, told you I'm on a rampage. But hey, found something "good". One of the shitty parents from a very well known case actually got 36 years in prison. As well she should.


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> they never asked me about my cycles either.. just took the first da of my last period. used the little wheel and bammo gave me april 29th. My scan yesterday was a lot obscured because of how lo is laying tucked in behind my placenta but i clearly saw the head and leg measurements ate now over 37 weeks but abdomen is still at like 35w 2d ( appears to be long and skinny)
> 
> I just thought it was odd that we all had our first day of our last periods within like 48 hours of each other and we all have such diff due dates.
> 
> I don't think i should count as having a different due date, because, really, I dont have one. Fml. But the fact that I got the 30th, you got the 29th, and ash got the 25th (a five day span) all with the same LMP is really weird.Click to expand...

even my OH just commented that it doesn't sound right.. I say on the 15 we start doing jumping jacks and eating spicy foods and walking like crazy to get these lo's out lol my doc yesterday kept saying " for the next 14 days.. this and that" 
It is practicing medicine but damn not when it comes to preggo women:growlmad:


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.
> 
> egad someone killed their child because it was autistic?? wtf is wrong with people?Click to expand...
> 
> It happens with disturbing regularity! And it's always reported as "the poor overworked and scared parents who were driven to the edge because of their child's autism" rather than "the shitty assholes who murdered their child" which is even more frustrating. I get that autistic kids can be frustrating, seeing as I have one. It's still never EVER an excuse to murder them.
> 
> Let me get the link on the latest case:
> https://www.10news.com/news/30820120/detail.html
> 
> "San Diego police sources told 10News Corby was a stay-at-home mother pushed to the edge handling a difficult child with autism."
> 
> And, to that, I say FUCK YOU, YOU PIECES OF SHIT. The murdering piece of typhoid infested garbage is NOT THE GODDAMN VICTIM. The poor dead 4 year old who never has a chance to grow up, never has a chance to live, is the victim. FUCK YOU, YOU IRRESPONSIBLE JOURNALIST AND POLICE SCUM.
> 
> Sorry, this one is near and dear to my heart. There are SO many cases, and they're almost never given a real sentence. They're almost always slapped on the wrist and patted on the head while we all feel "bad" for them for "snapping" due to their child's disability. Yeah. Fuck that noise.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. They are child killers. Not victims.
> 
> Fuckin hell.
> 
> I get things (GET as in sort of understand, definately don't condone) like shaken baby syndrome. I can understand how someone could be so desperate and things just happen. I understand people murdering their spouses. I don't get killing your children, or any child. (except for cases like where that lady drowned all of her kids because god told her to, and she had called her husband and said 'hey you need to come home i'm scared i'll do something' etc.)
> 
> There is something severely wrong with the court system. Hell, we all know journalism is biased terribly, but the court is supposed to uphold the law, and murdering a child is murdering a child, regardless of any details about the child.Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair? I understand snapping. It does happen. It's how you end up with things like shaken baby syndrome, for example. It's awful, it's a tragedy, it shouldn't happen, but it does.
> 
> What I am NOT OK with, however, is if you shake a baby and kill them, you are a child killer and spend a very long time in prison. If you murder a neurotypical 4 year old, you are universally seen as a shitty person with little redeeming value as a human. If you murder your average 12 year old, you are spending life in prison.
> 
> But the second those same children have different neurology, then the parent is the victim, not the child. And that's the bullshitty part to me. Andrea Yates (the woman who drowned her kids) snapped, and I bet this shitty parent snapped. But one gets a full prison sentence while everyone calls her a terrible parent, and the other gets "oh, the poor overwhelmed mommy, people just don't understand what a trial she's going through" bullshit. One crime is not better/worse than the other.
> 
> ETA: Sorry, told you I'm on a rampage. But hey, found something "good". One of the shitty parents from a very well known case actually got 36 years in prison. As well she should.Click to expand...

Last year my best friend of 20+ years had a horrific family tragedy. Her half sister had a little girl that was 14 months old. She worked fulltime as a nurse and lived with the child's father and had for almost 6 years, he being employed as fulltime Air Force. One night she kissed her daughter goodnight as she went off to work as she usually did. Five hours later she got a call from the ER of the same hospital she worked in stating she needed to come as quickly as she could. Her piece of shit father took her from her bed because she was being fussy and threw hers so violently against her bedroom wall that it cracked the drywall. He then apparently wiped the blood from the side of her head and put her back in bed. 45 mins he called an ambulance for her. The had to pull the plug 2 days later. He claimed the dog made the mark on the wall that the baby had been crying and he ran up to check on her and tripped over the dog and hit the wall himself. 
I hope he rots in hell forever. The Air Force only sentenced him to 3 years even though they proved he did it.


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm on a rampage today. Another shitty "parent" murdered her kid because he dared to be autistic. 10:1 odds mom gets a slap on the wrist because it's "oh, so hard" to deal with non-typical neurology. This is the third such murder in the last 30 days, and most will never even hear of it.
> 
> I fucking hate people.
> 
> egad someone killed their child because it was autistic?? wtf is wrong with people?Click to expand...
> 
> It happens with disturbing regularity! And it's always reported as "the poor overworked and scared parents who were driven to the edge because of their child's autism" rather than "the shitty assholes who murdered their child" which is even more frustrating. I get that autistic kids can be frustrating, seeing as I have one. It's still never EVER an excuse to murder them.
> 
> Let me get the link on the latest case:
> https://www.10news.com/news/30820120/detail.html
> 
> "San Diego police sources told 10News Corby was a stay-at-home mother pushed to the edge handling a difficult child with autism."
> 
> And, to that, I say FUCK YOU, YOU PIECES OF SHIT. The murdering piece of typhoid infested garbage is NOT THE GODDAMN VICTIM. The poor dead 4 year old who never has a chance to grow up, never has a chance to live, is the victim. FUCK YOU, YOU IRRESPONSIBLE JOURNALIST AND POLICE SCUM.
> 
> Sorry, this one is near and dear to my heart. There are SO many cases, and they're almost never given a real sentence. They're almost always slapped on the wrist and patted on the head while we all feel "bad" for them for "snapping" due to their child's disability. Yeah. Fuck that noise.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. They are child killers. Not victims.
> 
> Fuckin hell.
> 
> I get things (GET as in sort of understand, definately don't condone) like shaken baby syndrome. I can understand how someone could be so desperate and things just happen. I understand people murdering their spouses. I don't get killing your children, or any child. (except for cases like where that lady drowned all of her kids because god told her to, and she had called her husband and said 'hey you need to come home i'm scared i'll do something' etc.)
> 
> There is something severely wrong with the court system. Hell, we all know journalism is biased terribly, but the court is supposed to uphold the law, and murdering a child is murdering a child, regardless of any details about the child.Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair? I understand snapping. It does happen. It's how you end up with things like shaken baby syndrome, for example. It's awful, it's a tragedy, it shouldn't happen, but it does.
> 
> What I am NOT OK with, however, is if you shake a baby and kill them, you are a child killer and spend a very long time in prison. If you murder a neurotypical 4 year old, you are universally seen as a shitty person with little redeeming value as a human. If you murder your average 12 year old, you are spending life in prison.
> 
> But the second those same children have different neurology, then the parent is the victim, not the child. And that's the bullshitty part to me. Andrea Yates (the woman who drowned her kids) snapped, and I bet this shitty parent snapped. But one gets a full prison sentence while everyone calls her a terrible parent, and the other gets "oh, the poor overwhelmed mommy, people just don't understand what a trial she's going through" bullshit. One crime is not better/worse than the other.
> 
> ETA: Sorry, told you I'm on a rampage. But hey, found something "good". One of the shitty parents from a very well known case actually got 36 years in prison. As well she should.Click to expand...
> 
> Last year my best friend of 20+ years had a horrific family tragedy. Her half sister had a little girl that was 14 months old. She worked fulltime as a nurse and lived with the child's father and had for almost 6 years, he being employed as fulltime Air Force. One night she kissed her daughter goodnight as she went off to work as she usually did. Five hours later she got a call from the ER of the same hospital she worked in stating she needed to come as quickly as she could. Her piece of shit father took her from her bed because she was being fussy and threw hers so violently against her bedroom wall that it cracked the drywall. He then apparently wiped the blood from the side of her head and put her back in bed. 45 mins he called an ambulance for her. The had to pull the plug 2 days later. He claimed the dog made the mark on the wall that the baby had been crying and he ran up to check on her and tripped over the dog and hit the wall himself.
> I hope he rots in hell forever. The Air Force only sentenced him to 3 years even though they proved he did it.Click to expand...

3 years is so much bullshit. I hope he rots in hell forever too. Your poor friend and their family. There isn't a punishment fit for that asswipe.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> they never asked me about my cycles either.. just took the first da of my last period. used the little wheel and bammo gave me april 29th. My scan yesterday was a lot obscured because of how lo is laying tucked in behind my placenta but i clearly saw the head and leg measurements ate now over 37 weeks but abdomen is still at like 35w 2d ( appears to be long and skinny)
> 
> I just thought it was odd that we all had our first day of our last periods within like 48 hours of each other and we all have such diff due dates.
> 
> I don't think i should count as having a different due date, because, really, I dont have one. Fml. But the fact that I got the 30th, you got the 29th, and ash got the 25th (a five day span) all with the same LMP is really weird.Click to expand...
> 
> even my OH just commented that it doesn't sound right.. I say on the 15 we start doing jumping jacks and eating spicy foods and walking like crazy to get these lo's out lol my doc yesterday kept saying " for the next 14 days.. this and that"
> It is practicing medicine but damn not when it comes to preggo women:growlmad:Click to expand...

I'm not quite sure I could handle jumping jacks...but spicy food and walking? defintately.


----------



## ..katie..

People are fucked up. It's part of being human, especially in today's society where the 'fucked up' keeps getting more and more out there (or is it because of media that we see it more?)

but. It is the court system's job to uphold justice and the law. "justice" being a loose term, as there is no such thing as justice for a mom who has lost a child, or a child who will never grow up. A murder is a murder regardless of whether the child has autism or downs or elephantitis or is your perfect blonde haired blue eyed american angel.

Funny thing is, all these people who are saying "poor lady" about the woman are the same people who would be totally and completely appalled and condemn a woman who chooses to get an abortion if the fetusbaby is found to have a disability.
Hypocrites are interesting things, aint they?


----------



## gigglebox

maybe i should mention i leave this page up which is why i always look online...it is a lie!

i am typing 1 hand. yeah, check out the grammar of that sentence!

just updating as i dont have the time to catch up on all the pages:( but wanted to tell you all is great! des is doing really well. murmur still gone. his ultrasound shows he's got testes :) but i dont know details yet.he had his circ today and was a little champ for that too. his poor little wee wee though! looks bad--i totally get why people dont do it. but he doesnt show any sign of discomfort. sleeping on my chest right now.

anyone closer to popping? any dilation going on that i missed? 

pedicure and 13mg of epo was my magic water popper i think.

hmmmm...i think he either pooped or had a good fart. he farts a lot. lol


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> maybe i should mention i leave this page up which is why i always look online...it is a lie!
> 
> i am typing 1 hand. yeah, check out the grammar of that sentence!
> 
> just updating as i dont have the time to catch up on all the pages:( but wanted to tell you all is great! des is doing really well. murmur still gone. his ultrasound shows he's got testes :) but i dont know details yet.he had his circ today and was a little champ for that too. his poor little wee wee though! looks bad--i totally get why people dont do it. but he doesnt show any sign of discomfort. sleeping on my chest right now.
> 
> anyone closer to popping? any dilation going on that i missed?
> 
> pedicure and 13mg of epo was my magic water popper i think.
> 
> hmmmm...i think he either pooped or had a good fart. he farts a lot. lol

Good baby. All babies should fart. There's only so long one is allowed to fart without shame.

I'm so glad he's doing good! and that your grammar is getting terrible due to "one hand"

Ash is at her appt, i think. I'm headed to mine in a few minutes. We shall see.


----------



## jules7521

*holds breath till you two are back from the doctors*

Yay farting tooting pooping babies! and even more hurray for testes! he's perfect!

How has the adjustment been from preggo to mommyhood for you?


----------



## gigglebox

been ok, but i feel like an inadequate mom since im so immobile

wtf? someone just opened the door but my curtain is closed so i couldnt see who...............

i cant wait to follow up on everyones progress! just remember i was a mere 111cm and only 50%effaced when water broke so no being discouraged ladies!

testes report in! one is in the abdomen but the other is, like right there. top of leg. hazzah! 4 months to drop before specialist. but dr is confident they will both come down.


----------



## Menelly

Huzzah for testes in close to the right place! I do a lot of one handed typing now too. Although right now she's sound asleep in my lap on my boppy pillow.

Laura, if you don't have a boppy pillow, send your hubby out to get one before you go home. Honestly. They are GODSENDS for breastfeeding with an abdominal scar. I went from OW OW OW OW OW GODDAMNIT! to feeling no pain at all. (Except in my nipples. LOL)

And yay for the murmur being gone.

I had someone else tell me that the magic spots for the pedicure almost "guarantee" water breaking. I was mad they didn't ask me how far along I was for that pedicure, cause I was term, dammit. But then, I wouldn't have my pi baby.

So, we have Pi, we have April Fools, which one of you ladies is volunteering for Easter? :)


----------



## jules7521

NOT IT!

Oh wait lol I might be having a small freak out moment and getting a bit scared. I am ready for her.. SO ready. This has been something I have wanted for so long but truth be told even though I've been through labor once it was WAY different being an adoptive situation. I had to disconnect and truthfully even though I recall the pain I blocked most of it out because really it wasn't my day. The adoptive mom was there through the whole thing and it her special day! 
This time it's my turn and I am freaked the fuck out lol yep there I said it. Like scared shitless today when my OH pointed at the calendar and exclaimed " hey honey the 20-22nd isn't very far away like 2ish week". I nearly puked lol


----------



## Menelly

Aww... you'll be great Jules. :) You deserve a special day! I hope it all goes wonderfully for you. 

I think I volunteer Katie for the Easter baby. Since she has no idea when she's due anyways, might as well pop on Easter!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> We will all stick around until the last baby is born, damnit. Cuz that's what cool people do :)
> 
> 
> Okay, i'm so lame and clingy and sappy and crap, but I was totally planning on staying after the last baby is born. Not necessarily on the ..katie..????????? thread, but I dont want to stop talking to you guys just because we're not all hungryhungryhippos anymore...Click to expand...


I meant that too.. but then we take over baby club.. aww you sap :hugs:


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> omg so many pages to read lol!
> 
> Ok so question time for Ash and Katie.. did I understand correctly you both had you lmp 7/25/11? The reason I ask is because mine was also either the 24th or 25th and we all have diff due dates lol I could be off my rocker though * points at half full coffee cup*
> 
> It's noon.. i went to bed 12 hours ago and took hour long catnaps since then. this baby needs to come out now please!!

Mine was 7/20 and I thought that was the day Katie's was? If not it makes since why they told her the 30th? But thats really close.. 

:)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> maybe i should mention i leave this page up which is why i always look online...it is a lie!
> 
> i am typing 1 hand. yeah, check out the grammar of that sentence!
> 
> just updating as i dont have the time to catch up on all the pages:( but wanted to tell you all is great! des is doing really well. murmur still gone. his ultrasound shows he's got testes :) but i dont know details yet.he had his circ today and was a little champ for that too. his poor little wee wee though! looks bad--i totally get why people dont do it. but he doesnt show any sign of discomfort. sleeping on my chest right now.
> 
> anyone closer to popping? any dilation going on that i missed?
> 
> pedicure and 13mg of epo was my magic water popper i think.
> 
> hmmmm...i think he either pooped or had a good fart. he farts a lot. lol
> 
> Good baby. All babies should fart. There's only so long one is allowed to fart without shame.
> 
> I'm so glad he's doing good! and that your grammar is getting terrible due to "one hand"
> 
> Ash is at her appt, i think. I'm headed to mine in a few minutes. We shall see.Click to expand...

My appointment is in T minus 4 hours and 10 minutes :) 


HOPEFUL to see some progress.. We shall seee :shrug:


----------



## Sachiko78

I seriously need to not leave my computer ever. cause everytime I come back there are a bizillion pages for me to catch up on.

I suck. LOL:haha:

I really do hope all the extra fuzziness I have everywhere falls off. Cause I can barely see my legs to shave them and my girl parts...yeah right. Where is it again? And yeah the extra assfur...forget it. Gah...I tell DH ...Don't look!! He doesn't care obviously but .. it's so gross!

My DS8 says that I look like I have a basketball under my shirt and to share the ball cause he wants to play too. He thinks he's so cute. LOL Oh and he likes following behind me and copying the way I waddle. As he says..."quack"

I'm so irritated. I call my doctor to get my dang note so I can work from home, only I don't know when. And do they call me back? Heck no! So I call today....Oh sorry! I get...seriously???

And I'll say it again ... people are so stupid. I get so frustrated. And esp these days when the hormones are on high. I just wanna be a beeeoch to everyone. Is that so wrong? I don't think so. 

And I too am a planner. HUGE planner. Lists are my thing. DH makes fun of me. Cause I have grocery lists, a spreadsheet for our bills. When we go on vacation...I make a list. Manila folders for everything. (And yet...strangely our house is a mess) Virgo...I think that's what my problem is. I am a typical Virgo. :wacko:

Thus tho the reason for the planned c-section. I knew from the moment we were preggers - c-section. And then I counted how many weeks I'd be out for leave and all that. So I can plan out the rest of the summer.

Is that sad or what? But, I can't help it.


----------



## ashiozz

Laura! I am glad to hear his health issues are all nearly cleared up! HAZZAH!! 

And Jules, you'll do fine. I am scared too if it makes you feel any better.. but I want him out. Like now.. like.. yesterday would've been sweet.. We'll see.. So Im on that double edge sword .. like on one hand it'd be SO SWEET to get this baby out of me, on the other, I don't like the idea of hours of pain... >< 


We will live and survive and make it through, Promise..

And hells yeah we're blunt here, what's the point in being lady like: Truth is my tummeh is a fuzzy monster, my bellybutton is flat as hell and looks unidentifiable .. my feet are ballooned up versions of what they once were, and I feel immobile all the time, if I want to be blunt, then damnit I earned that right. :) 

Side note: What company takes pictures of a preggo for their facebook site and marketing materials *le gag* I really want to be done being pregnant and I demand a re-take day once that happens.

My work is torturing me this week. Yesterday I got stuck in a meeting for a whole extra hour from when I usually leave, Today was picture day and I look like a whale with legs... and Friday I work the afternoon instead of the morning so they can throw a silly babyshower.. which is sweet, but I am not the best at being the center of attention...


Can I pop now?? Please??


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Aww... you'll be great Jules. :) You deserve a special day! I hope it all goes wonderfully for you.
> 
> I think I volunteer Katie for the Easter baby. Since she has no idea when she's due anyways, might as well pop on Easter!

I had this realization today: I think I'm going to have the potday baby...


Im not kidding, All my doctors appointments have been set for Tuesdays at 4:20 0.o


So he's destined to be born on 4/20. It's in the cardssss...


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Aww... you'll be great Jules. :) You deserve a special day! I hope it all goes wonderfully for you.
> 
> I think I volunteer Katie for the Easter baby. Since she has no idea when she's due anyways, might as well pop on Easter!
> 
> I had this realization today: I think I'm going to have the potday baby...
> 
> 
> Im not kidding, All my doctors appointments have been set for Tuesdays at 4:20 0.o
> 
> 
> So he's destined to be born on 4/20. It's in the cardssss...Click to expand...

LMFAO my induction is supposed to bet for either the 20th or the 22nd lol maybe we have have twin pot babies lol

I saw some badass acupressure points online and I want to try them but alas I am home alone atm and that would be bad lol

If yours last lmp was 7/20 and mine was 7/24 it makes sense for the 29th for me.. but that still makes no sense for Katie.. poor thing! I agree she can have 4/8/12 !


----------



## jules7521

*points at her toes* my OH painted them for me today! hehe


----------



## Sachiko78

um what?

https://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/should-unborn-babies-be-treated-obesity


----------



## Menelly

Wow... I can just imagine the problems.

I'm technically obese (according to BMI which I find horrifyingly useless, but hey.) (And granted "obese" means 5'9 and a size 14 jeans, but because my WEIGHT is high, I "qualify".)

My baby was 6lb 6oz, after being puffed up with lots of water for my c-sec. (I had 3 bags full before my c-sec. 5 more after. Yay.) She got down to 5lb 14oz in the hospital. Can you imagine how much TINIER she would have been if they'd insisted I needed metformin because I'm "obese"? 

How do they know which "obese" women are going to need drugs and which aren't? Because if she'd been much smaller, she'd have just as many issues from that! 

Oy. I'm sticking with "I fucking hate people" today.


----------



## jules7521

Sachiko78 said:


> um what?
> 
> https://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/should-unborn-babies-be-treated-obesity

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: i am obese and I wasn't diabetic before pregnancy and I'm the lowest dose of glyburide ( same thing samily as the one they mentioned) and my lo is on the small side.
WTF do the doctors think that every obese pregnant woman sits there eating handfuls of sweets and junk food? lol I don't even do that not pregnant.. ignorant fuckheads 

There are plenty of stick thin women who deliver big babies. One of my highschool classmates runs marathons monthly. She is extremely great shape, low body fat the whole picture of health. She just delivered a 13lb baby girl


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Wow... I can just imagine the problems.
> 
> I'm technically obese (according to BMI which I find horrifyingly useless, but hey.) (And granted "obese" means 5'9 and a size 14 jeans, but because my WEIGHT is high, I "qualify".)
> 
> My baby was 6lb 6oz, after being puffed up with lots of water for my c-sec. (I had 3 bags full before my c-sec. 5 more after. Yay.) She got down to 5lb 14oz in the hospital. Can you imagine how much TINIER she would have been if they'd insisted I needed metformin because I'm "obese"?
> 
> How do they know which "obese" women are going to need drugs and which aren't? Because if she'd been much smaller, she'd have just as many issues from that!
> 
> Oy. I'm sticking with "I fucking hate people" today.

 Obese at 5'9 in a 14 jean are people crazy? I don't understand the theories going on with weight lately. Half the time I have noticed that they are compensating for a 'bigger' America and allowing higher weights to fall into the normal category and half the time they want people insanely small:shrug:WTF. "They' say my daughter still fell into the normal range at 140 and 5'4 (I DON'T think so!!) And 'they' want my hubby at 150 at 5'8, say wha?????????????????? And I am supposedly ok at 120... um no, I know what I look like at 120 lmao! It's too freaking weird. My doc even bitches at me now because I have only put on 5 lbs since losing a bunch to sickness... Uh lady, I weighed 141 before I even got pregnant and for me that's a huge moooooo, lol, she should be worried about the baby and her growth (which is average ie 50th percentile) and not MINE!! 

Oy!


----------



## Ems77

Exactly Jules!! I hate that. The size of Mom has NO bearing on the size of baby. Why do they do that to people. It's not damn fair, pregnancy is hard enough without making people feel shitty for everything on top of it! Grrrrrr:growlmad:


----------



## Sachiko78

When I read this I was like WTF? Seriously? Obese women and obese kids that aren't even born yet? What in the heck is this world coming to?

I don't believe everyone fits into this perfect mold of what is "OK" and "Not OK" for weight and all that crap. 

Next thing you know they're going to start treating for all kinds of crazy in the womb? Why can't they just leave it alone????


----------



## jules7521

my OH is now considered " chubby" at 6' tall and 169lbs.. yet the size 29 jeans he wears half fall off him. I on the other hand am a very rotund 250+lbs girl at 5'1.. yes I am obese and otheriwse perfectly healthy. However when I was 125lbs 10 years ago I had 3 or 4 different doctors tell me that I was too fat for my height.. are you effing kidding me? my mother ( blasted witch) is 5'7 and 155.. they labeled her obese.. insane


----------



## jules7521

Vaurissa said:


> Exactly Jules!! I hate that. The size of Mom has NO bearing on the size of baby. Why do they do that to people. It's not damn fair, pregnancy is hard enough without making people feel shitty for everything on top of it! Grrrrrr:growlmad:

My first OB told me if this baby " makes it out alive it will be a miracle" i was like are you fricken kidding me.. this new asshat tried to give me the same spiel.. Julia your blood pressure is going to sky rocket.. Julia you're going to gain a ton of weight.. Julia your baby is going to be massive and you're soooo high of a risk.
mkay..
My blood pressure is never above 110/60.. i am now 1lb heavier then I was when I started.. lo is measuring in the 40th percentile.. tell me where the high risk is?


----------



## Sachiko78

Alarmists all of them. Makes me wanna kick em in the nards.


----------



## Ems77

jules7521 said:


> my OH is now considered " chubby" at 6' tall and 169lbs.. yet the size 29 jeans he wears half fall off him. I on the other hand am a very rotund 250+lbs girl at 5'1.. yes I am obese and otheriwse perfectly healthy. However when I was 125lbs 10 years ago I had 3 or 4 different doctors tell me that I was too fat for my height.. are you effing kidding me? my mother ( blasted witch) is 5'7 and 155.. they labeled her obese.. insane

I rest my case:wacko:the insanity! Oy! I was 141 at 5'0 before I was even pregnant and my doc has never said a word.... Craziness!


----------



## jules7521

I r off soapbox now lol

*gag* porkchops gravy and rice.. again..did I mention how tired I am of meat rice and gravy lol wrenchface did all the foodshopping for the week and purchased 5 cans of cream of mushroom soup and meat.. and those are my cooking choices lol I just want some spaghetti man!


----------



## Sachiko78

jules7521 said:


> I r off soapbox now lol
> 
> *gag* porkchops gravy and rice.. again..did I mention how tired I am of meat rice and gravy lol wrenchface did all the foodshopping for the week and purchased 5 cans of cream of mushroom soup and meat.. and those are my cooking choices lol I just want some spaghetti man!


Blech...I don't mind porkchops gravy and rice every once in awhile. Variety would be nice.

Sorry I can't do spaghetti. Maybe its cause we get the cheap sauce. I seriously just need to learn how to make marinara from scratch. 

Listen to me .. I'm making chili dogs for dinner!


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Good plan! :) Have you tried recovering your password? It's POSSIBLE that because you haven't played in a while you never converted to battle.net, and therefore need to log in with an old username rather than email?

Yay!! I got it I got it!!! I had to call, but it is all recovered now and I am currently reinstalling the base game.:coffee: The scroll still didn't reach my email, dude on the phone advised me to have you resend it. :winkwink:


----------



## ashiozz

oh boy oh boy oh boy on my way to doctors soon! 


Dude, You know they really shouldn't drug babies up on experimental shit like that. That's how my mother got cervical cancer and what led to her really early hysterectomy, because they experimented with an anti miscarriage drug :(


Things like that really irritate me >< Who knows what thats going to do to the babies long term and how small they'll be born now.. muhhh.. mine on the other hand is going to be a big baby, this has been established and it scares me, but I am not obese.. so my size has nothing to do with his, I cant help it if he's a chunk... lol


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Dude, You know they really shouldn't drug babies up on experimental shit like that. That's how my mother got cervical cancer and what led to her really early hysterectomy, because they experimented with an anti miscarriage drug :(l

I agree! And I have known other people who too have had a hysterectomy due to that same anti-miscarriage drug.


----------



## ashiozz

I'm glad my reproductive system has been normal so far because it has always worried mom after all she went through :(


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Exactly Jules!! I hate that. The size of Mom has NO bearing on the size of baby. Why do they do that to people. It's not damn fair, pregnancy is hard enough without making people feel shitty for everything on top of it! Grrrrrr:growlmad:
> 
> My first OB told me if this baby " makes it out alive it will be a miracle" i was like are you fricken kidding me.. this new asshat tried to give me the same spiel.. Julia your blood pressure is going to sky rocket.. Julia you're going to gain a ton of weight.. Julia your baby is going to be massive and you're soooo high of a risk.
> mkay..
> My blood pressure is never above 110/60.. i am now 1lb heavier then I was when I started.. lo is measuring in the 40th percentile.. tell me where the high risk is?Click to expand...

You sound like me. Flawless BP. I gained a total of 12 lbs while pregnant. She's in the 15th percentile for weight. And yet... my weight was an issue? Why?

They can all fuck off.

When I got out of Navy boot camp, I was my same 5'9. Wearing size 4/6 jeans. I was pretty tiny! And... I weighed 182 lbs. I carry weight weird. I don't ever look like I weigh what I do. So yeah, they classed me as "obese" being a size 4 straight out of boot camp. Gotta love it. /roll eyes


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Good plan! :) Have you tried recovering your password? It's POSSIBLE that because you haven't played in a while you never converted to battle.net, and therefore need to log in with an old username rather than email?
> 
> Yay!! I got it I got it!!! I had to call, but it is all recovered now and I am currently reinstalling the base game.:coffee: The scroll still didn't reach my email, dude on the phone advised me to have you resend it. :winkwink:Click to expand...

OK, same email address? Will do!


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Exactly Jules!! I hate that. The size of Mom has NO bearing on the size of baby. Why do they do that to people. It's not damn fair, pregnancy is hard enough without making people feel shitty for everything on top of it! Grrrrrr:growlmad:
> 
> My first OB told me if this baby " makes it out alive it will be a miracle" i was like are you fricken kidding me.. this new asshat tried to give me the same spiel.. Julia your blood pressure is going to sky rocket.. Julia you're going to gain a ton of weight.. Julia your baby is going to be massive and you're soooo high of a risk.
> mkay..
> My blood pressure is never above 110/60.. i am now 1lb heavier then I was when I started.. lo is measuring in the 40th percentile.. tell me where the high risk is?Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like me. Flawless BP. I gained a total of 12 lbs while pregnant. She's in the 15th percentile for weight. And yet... my weight was an issue? Why?
> 
> They can all fuck off.
> 
> When I got out of Navy boot camp, I was my same 5'9. Wearing size 4/6 jeans. I was pretty tiny! And... I weighed 182 lbs. I carry weight weird. I don't ever look like I weigh what I do. So yeah, they classed me as "obese" being a size 4 straight out of boot camp. Gotta love it. /roll eyesClick to expand...

I was 19 and weighed 117lbs but wore a size 10 because i'm 5' tall and have always been stocky..well as soon as i hit puberty i got stocky. Damn doctor told me I needed to go on a diet. excuse me?? when I was 16 no joke i was 85lbs and got called meatball. Funny enough now being the obese person I am I don't get picked on because I think people are afraid I'll eat them or something lol


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Huzzah for testes in close to the right place! I do a lot of one handed typing now too. Although right now she's sound asleep in my lap on my boppy pillow.
> 
> Laura, if you don't have a boppy pillow, send your hubby out to get one before you go home. Honestly. They are GODSENDS for breastfeeding with an abdominal scar. I went from OW OW OW OW OW GODDAMNIT! to feeling no pain at all. (Except in my nipples. LOL)
> 
> And yay for the murmur being gone.
> 
> I had someone else tell me that the magic spots for the pedicure almost "guarantee" water breaking. I was mad they didn't ask me how far along I was for that pedicure, cause I was term, dammit. But then, I wouldn't have my pi baby.
> 
> So, we have Pi, we have April Fools, which one of you ladies is volunteering for Easter? :)



I'm volunteering for Easter! Unless Ash already called it. I'm dialated to a little over a 2 and am 70% effaced. She's head down, facing my butt, and low enough that the doctor said "oh my, hope I didn't poke her eye."


----------



## jules7521

OOOOOH jealous!!!! you're dilated?? Me think I am going to be the last one even with an induction lol last week I was still snap tight closed :(


----------



## ashiozz

No progress .. none at all. No Easter baby for ash... Le sad


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Huzzah for testes in close to the right place! I do a lot of one handed typing now too. Although right now she's sound asleep in my lap on my boppy pillow.
> 
> Laura, if you don't have a boppy pillow, send your hubby out to get one before you go home. Honestly. They are GODSENDS for breastfeeding with an abdominal scar. I went from OW OW OW OW OW GODDAMNIT! to feeling no pain at all. (Except in my nipples. LOL)
> 
> And yay for the murmur being gone.
> 
> I had someone else tell me that the magic spots for the pedicure almost "guarantee" water breaking. I was mad they didn't ask me how far along I was for that pedicure, cause I was term, dammit. But then, I wouldn't have my pi baby.
> 
> So, we have Pi, we have April Fools, which one of you ladies is volunteering for Easter? :)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm volunteering for Easter! Unless Ash already called it. I'm dialated to a little over a 2 and am 70% effaced. She's head down, facing my butt, and low enough that the doctor said "oh my, hope I didn't poke her eye."Click to expand...

Nope, you've got Easter. Ash says she's gonna be pot baby. :)

Woo hoo on the dialated and effaced! I'm betting your due date is much closer to the 11th than the 30th. :)


----------



## jules7521

lol i'm going to be the only one not on a cool day 

katie start walking woman lol easter is this weekend ;)

Ash.. well at least we are both with no progress.. damn cervix's don't want to cooperate :(


----------



## ashiozz

Isn't that a bitch... I will get this baby out


----------



## jules7521

well at least the good thing is we are due before the month ends .. and that means in the next 27 days hopefully at the latest these babies will be out!
If my ob blows me off one more time about not wanting to talk about an induction date this week i will hang him by his testicles. I want an answer! high risk doc says 14 days so that puts me somewhere between the 18th and the 23rd basically.. I want to pick lol and not get told " well alot can happen blah blah.. great i can go into labor tomorrow.. we can still cancel the induction date if that happens


----------



## ashiozz

I swear this is going to be the pot baby. Hubby looked at the doctor and said "another four weeks then" she laughed and said "yep" >< gr.

BUT she did feel that his head was down there =)


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> I swear this is going to be the pot baby. Hubby looked at the doctor and said "another four weeks then" she laughed and said "yep" >< gr.
> 
> BUT she did feel that his head was down there =)

but but 4 weeks is past your due date and your not allowed ( so says dr me! )


----------



## ashiozz

I told mitch that too, I have an appt the day before my due date, if he is not here before then, I am demanding they force eviction upon him! lmao


----------



## ashiozz

OK, So our cervixes (cervi?) are uncooperative, How can we bribe them into giving into what we want?!


----------



## jules7521

do you have anymore docs appts or scans before then?

I guess i am so used my 3x a week appts i forget what its like to have a normal pregnancy lol I have another scan thursday and another cervix check friday.


----------



## ashiozz

I have one every week, but the last one is the tuesday before my due date.. so I have three more total. Its my new Tuesday 4:20 ritual... :)


----------



## ..katie..

Fuck today, man. Really, today can just go eat glass or something.


Bleh.


----------



## jules7521

too funny mine are all at 1pm lol
I think I am supposed to have my last ultrasound on the 16 and then he is to send that last one to my OB who is then supposed to complete the induction.. but my ob is hard head so we shall see.
I hit my 37 week this weekend and I intend to start taking nightly walks. I don't have a birthing ball so I'm hoping the walks will do it :)


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> Fuck today, man. Really, today can just go eat glass or something.
> 
> 
> Bleh.

aww what's the matter?


----------



## ashiozz

I have a ball and I walk a bit but it just ends up hurting me.. 

I think I'll just start savagely raping my husband nightly. 

Katie, today does suck :( But why does it sucks for youuu?


----------



## jules7521

Honestly dtd with my OH hurt so bad afterwards i couldn't even sleep that night without taking a codeine. I literally was curled into a ball in excruciating pain. Even he agreed we prob won't be doing that again anytime soon. Poor thing felt so bad he just kept apologizing. Weird thing is that it didn't hurt till like an hour later and then it hurt for like the next 12 hours :(
sooooo I think i'll just walk..they say gravity is your best friend so I'll try it lol has to be less painful them um nookie lol


----------



## ashiozz

Last time we did it was like 3 days ago? And I didnt hurt, hes reallly careful with me though so IDK.. He was intently watching the doctor shove her fingers in there though 0.o I think he was trying to learn, THAT scares me.


----------



## jules7521

My poor was so excited and happy that he was allowed near me that he got a bit carried away lol it was great during.. just the um after effects were a nightmare lol 

 lol no getting pointers from the doc. Mine and I do wish I was kidding stands up by my head because he wants to knock the dotor out everytime he does a cervix check because they hurt lol and has this thing about anyone hurting me lol


----------



## ashiozz

OK so mine hurt too and I reacted and my doc and husband picked on me for my reaction :( lmao she's all "How are we going to have a baby if this hurtS" "Well I Dont know? But if you try stuffing your fingers up there harder I may react :("


----------



## jules7521

omg ok.. so waaaay TMI.. but my doc seems to think showing not 1 or 2 but 3 fingers in without warning is going to be easy. I came up off the table and yelped... to which my OH rudely exclaimed " what do you think she's loose because she's a big girl or something" .. I wanted to die right then and there lol 
I was SOOOO embarrassed.


----------



## ashiozz

OMG LMAO!! 

It was 2 fingers I think but my muscles were all tightened and I was laying on the table with my eyes covered AND Closed and I cringed, a lot, I got up and looked like I had just been finger raped (well I WAS!) .. and my first words "I demand a milk shake."

Which I decided afterwards I Didnt want, instead, just oreos and milk.. but grrrrrrrrrrr

She laughed cuz I closed my eyes.. I said "If I can't see it, it's not happening" ... lmao


----------



## jules7521

lol that's cute though 
my OH finished it off by telling him he can't even do that with me when its just us lol I did joke with the doc that he could at least buy me dinner first.. course he has no sense of humor because he's an ass lol 

Then again my dear darling sweet OH is the same man who finds it funny as shit to stand on the stool that is next to the bed ( i um need it to get into bed lol it's too tall) and he hangs his mister winky out of his shorts and once he knows i am waking up will hop on this stool and waggle this item in my face lol He is such a pervert lol


----------



## ashiozz

ROFL!!! Mitch does stuff like this and then I threaten to rip it off..

I did make a joke about not ever being finger raped like that before without at least being wined and dined first... he about lost it :)

they surely arent gentle when they go to check are they ?? I swear my last pap smear was less invasive feeling than that =/


----------



## jules7521

and the best part is we have at least 3 more of these ahead of us lol HOORAY! maybe next time i should go with a glass of wine in my hand lol


----------



## ashiozz

Or dressed up asking where dinner will be, LMAO.


----------



## Ems77

jules7521 said:


> lol that's cute though
> my OH finished it off by telling him he can't even do that with me when its just us lol I did joke with the doc that he could at least buy me dinner first.. course he has no sense of humor because he's an ass lol
> 
> Then again my dear darling sweet OH is the same man who finds it funny as shit to stand on the stool that is next to the bed ( i um need it to get into bed lol it's too tall) and he hangs his mister winky out of his shorts and once he knows i am waking up will hop on this stool and waggle this item in my face lol He is such a pervert lol

OMG! I'm not the only one! LMAO! Except mine does this when he changes into his pajamas for the night, he does a 'dance' and wiggles his winkie at me. Sometimes when he is massaging my feet, he likes to joke around and try to 'rub one off' with my foot, that's when I pull an Ash and threaten to rip it off. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

men love their penises.. lmao I think its so hilarious because we don't flaunt our vaginas like that, but they seem to think their weewees are the greatest thing ever created.. 
:) Men are cute :)


----------



## jules7521

lmfao my oh does the same with foot rubs lol
omg every night for the last 15 months the man does a wiggle dance for me as he gets in the buff and then gracefully hops into bed lol it is the biggest damn hoot ever
men are such funny creatures lol 
i noticed a spot on my nightgown this morning where i leaked :blush: and of course oh noticed it.. and instantly grins and says look honey you're leaking! that's so awesome! lol


----------



## ..katie..

First time I leaked was when FOB and I were still together. He gasped (yes, gasped) and then hugged me. I was mortified. We had previously been getting all kinkified and then the mommy moment kind of killed it. Well, for me, not him.

today at the dr, i'm pretty sure she shoved her arm up there. I hate how they say "a little pressure" as a warning. It's NOT a little pressure. its a lot of pressue. they should say, as preperation, "it's going to feel like im slamming a bus through your vagina, okay?"

Oh, and FOB came to the appt, which was at 1:30, then the ultrasound, which was at 3:30, so we had to hang out for two hours. We didn't speak. literally. And then I got home and got this text that said "why don't we click anymore?" and then he asked me to dinner next tuesday and told me he misses me and shit.

thats why today can go to hell.


I also dont think pregnant people should get meds other than whats completely necessary. no weird experimental drugs, no slimquick, no anything like that. And large women have been having babies for centuries. grrowl.


----------



## ashiozz

aww Katie-- I can eat his face for you... =/ Did he have a good reaction to seeing his daughter at least?? 

Today does suck, Im glad its over, now I don't want next tuesday, my vagina feels like a train drove into it :(


----------



## ..katie..

idk if he did or not. I didn't look at him. I layed on the table and cried. That should have been something that we should have been holding hands and smiling at each other during. We should be two, stable, functioning, happy, in-love people and we're not. It should NOT have felt like a war zone.
He did, however, respond when I said "the baby weighs more right now than I did at full term". He said "dude, you're having a W****. She's going to be gigantic.

Mine is next wednesday instead of tuesday. im hoping to just have gone by then. Also, the internals make me rethink my stance on getting an epidural. But i'm still more scared of needles in my back. I wonder if they'll give me a xanax or something.


----------



## Ems77

I have a doc appt tomorrow... yay fun *rolls eyes*. I get to wait for a freaking half hour to an hour because she is always running late, then I get to have her tell me things I already know. Don't think she's doing an exam but I am not sure. I know sooner or later there is going to be the one for Strep B.


----------



## ashiozz

=/ it sucks it was that uncomfortable to be near him at a time like that -.- 
Im actually surprised he showed up -- esp with all the crap he's put you through. I know it isn't the ideal situation, but I Think you're doing a really good job at maintaining sanity and being the best mommy ever :). 

I don't think they give pills for pain but I Do know you can get IV meds to take the edge off, Im not sure whats in those.. Im getting the epi, after today and my reaction to the internal, I KNOW I need an epi.. I flipped out, and I still feel the pain.. 

My husband "You never react like that when we have sex :( I must be small." ... OR when we're going at it my muscles aren't super tightened up and nervous? They should make husbands give internals. They are more gentle anyways. lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> I have a doc appt tomorrow... yay fun *rolls eyes*. I get to wait for a freaking half hour to an hour because she is always running late, then I get to have her tell me things I already know. Don't think she's doing an exam but I am not sure. I know sooner or later there is going to be the one for Strep B.

I got the strep B Today too, that was easy , just a swab to the vajayjay .. >< what came after was not the easy part.


"let me just jam the better half of my hand in here and try pushing through this closed hole....."


:( You'll probably just have a normal appt this week, i think Strep B is usually done at 36 weeks


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> =/ it sucks it was that uncomfortable to be near him at a time like that -.-
> Im actually surprised he showed up -- esp with all the crap he's put you through. I know it isn't the ideal situation, but I Think you're doing a really good job at maintaining sanity and being the best mommy ever :).
> 
> I don't think they give pills for pain but I Do know you can get IV meds to take the edge off, Im not sure whats in those.. Im getting the epi, after today and my reaction to the internal, I KNOW I need an epi.. I flipped out, and I still feel the pain..
> 
> My husband "You never react like that when we have sex :( I must be small." ... OR when we're going at it my muscles aren't super tightened up and nervous? They should make husbands give internals. They are more gentle anyways. lmao

I'm not. He doesnt go to the boring ones that ask how i'm doing. he goes to the glorified ones that he can "aww" at and tell all his little high school friends what a good daddy he it.

And thank you =) I'm a bitter mommy, but damn it, she won't know that.
I wonder if I can get IV xannies....

Did you explain to the hubs that unless he comes up on you unannounced and just shoves it in (in which case, it hurts) that you're normally all warmed up and ready? Or that your cervix is quite low and has pressure from the other side, too? Men, lol.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I have a doc appt tomorrow... yay fun *rolls eyes*. I get to wait for a freaking half hour to an hour because she is always running late, then I get to have her tell me things I already know. Don't think she's doing an exam but I am not sure. I know sooner or later there is going to be the one for Strep B.
> 
> I got the strep B Today too, that was easy , just a swab to the vajayjay .. >< what came after was not the easy part.
> 
> 
> "let me just jam the better half of my hand in here and try pushing through this closed hole....."
> 
> 
> :( You'll probably just have a normal appt this week, i think Strep B is usually done at 36 weeksClick to expand...

I had my swab today too. I was sort of scared of the giant q-tip lol. but i barely even felt it. I will get results someday I guess lol.


Do they give you an IV during labor, normally? i mean, just a hydration one, or one in case they need to put morphine or something in it?


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I have a doc appt tomorrow... yay fun *rolls eyes*. I get to wait for a freaking half hour to an hour because she is always running late, then I get to have her tell me things I already know. Don't think she's doing an exam but I am not sure. I know sooner or later there is going to be the one for Strep B.
> 
> I got the strep B Today too, that was easy , just a swab to the vajayjay .. >< what came after was not the easy part.
> 
> 
> "let me just jam the better half of my hand in here and try pushing through this closed hole....."
> 
> 
> :( You'll probably just have a normal appt this week, i think Strep B is usually done at 36 weeksClick to expand...

Oh yay, should have held her off 5 weeks instead of 4. LOL. I already changed this appt from 3 to 4 weeks because as I said, it's pointless. It doesn't help that I am a little 'self trained' in not going to prenatal appts too often because the doc was so far away in Germany, I just didn't bother too much.


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I have a doc appt tomorrow... yay fun *rolls eyes*. I get to wait for a freaking half hour to an hour because she is always running late, then I get to have her tell me things I already know. Don't think she's doing an exam but I am not sure. I know sooner or later there is going to be the one for Strep B.
> 
> I got the strep B Today too, that was easy , just a swab to the vajayjay .. >< what came after was not the easy part.
> 
> 
> "let me just jam the better half of my hand in here and try pushing through this closed hole....."
> 
> 
> :( You'll probably just have a normal appt this week, i think Strep B is usually done at 36 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> I had my swab today too. I was sort of scared of the giant q-tip lol. but i barely even felt it. I will get results someday I guess lol.
> 
> 
> Do they give you an IV during labor, normally? i mean, just a hydration one, or one in case they need to put morphine or something in it?Click to expand...

They did it to me for both reasons, hydration and used it for my Demerol.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao he thought it was odd that he felt pressure the time before last that we dtd but not last time .. I pointed out hes been a lot more careful with me.. lol He is just silly and worries too much :( ... We got in the car today and the first thing he said was "Clearly I should just be pile driving you all the time." :) I love my husband.

YOur FOB is lame. I don't think he has ANY bragging rights. if he wanted to be involved he'd do more than show up and ooo and aww... and brag.. muh... DH goes to all the appointments and he likes going but then he tells on me for everything and then he soaks in all the info and tells me to do the things doctor mentioned every freaking time.
Being bitter in your situation is fine.. and she probably won't know it, I don't see you as the type to be like "YOUR FATHER..." ... =) that's a good thing.


If I meet him, I will kick him in the balls just for you =) but Idk how i'll know its him 0.o... Ill just start kicking every douchebag =)


Im trying to watch 16 and pregnant but this episode is weird -.-


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I have a doc appt tomorrow... yay fun *rolls eyes*. I get to wait for a freaking half hour to an hour because she is always running late, then I get to have her tell me things I already know. Don't think she's doing an exam but I am not sure. I know sooner or later there is going to be the one for Strep B.
> 
> I got the strep B Today too, that was easy , just a swab to the vajayjay .. >< what came after was not the easy part.
> 
> 
> "let me just jam the better half of my hand in here and try pushing through this closed hole....."
> 
> 
> :( You'll probably just have a normal appt this week, i think Strep B is usually done at 36 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> I had my swab today too. I was sort of scared of the giant q-tip lol. but i barely even felt it. I will get results someday I guess lol.
> 
> 
> Do they give you an IV during labor, normally? i mean, just a hydration one, or one in case they need to put morphine or something in it?Click to expand...
> 
> They did it to me for both reasons, hydration and used it for my Demerol.Click to expand...

So do they hook one up regardless? I'm not worried about it...I actually really love IVs. Saline ones or banana bags, haha. I like that cold feeling.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I have a doc appt tomorrow... yay fun *rolls eyes*. I get to wait for a freaking half hour to an hour because she is always running late, then I get to have her tell me things I already know. Don't think she's doing an exam but I am not sure. I know sooner or later there is going to be the one for Strep B.
> 
> I got the strep B Today too, that was easy , just a swab to the vajayjay .. >< what came after was not the easy part.
> 
> 
> "let me just jam the better half of my hand in here and try pushing through this closed hole....."
> 
> 
> :( You'll probably just have a normal appt this week, i think Strep B is usually done at 36 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> I had my swab today too. I was sort of scared of the giant q-tip lol. but i barely even felt it. I will get results someday I guess lol.
> 
> 
> Do they give you an IV during labor, normally? i mean, just a hydration one, or one in case they need to put morphine or something in it?Click to expand...

From what I was told at birth class at the hospital I will be releasing my spawn from my womb in... They do give an IV normally :) I Think its just for hydration but you can ask them to slip you some meds in there to take the edge off.. =) IV meds dont last very long though and the Epi is supposed to be better pain relief.. Im also scared of needles in the back but Im going to make DH hold me still :)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> lmao he thought it was odd that he felt pressure the time before last that we dtd but not last time .. I pointed out hes been a lot more careful with me.. lol He is just silly and worries too much :( ... We got in the car today and the first thing he said was "Clearly I should just be pile driving you all the time." :) I love my husband.
> 
> YOur FOB is lame. I don't think he has ANY bragging rights. if he wanted to be involved he'd do more than show up and ooo and aww... and brag.. muh... DH goes to all the appointments and he likes going but then he tells on me for everything and then he soaks in all the info and tells me to do the things doctor mentioned every freaking time.
> Being bitter in your situation is fine.. and she probably won't know it, I don't see you as the type to be like "YOUR FATHER..." ... =) that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> If I meet him, I will kick him in the balls just for you =) but Idk how i'll know its him 0.o... Ill just start kicking every douchebag =)
> 
> 
> Im trying to watch 16 and pregnant but this episode is weird -.-

Maybe I should be pile driving you...lmao how romantic =D

If I'm talking shit on him now, I feel bad because what if she knows what i'm saying lol. She isn't even freaking OUT yet haha.
I hate wanting to cry. I hate crying, too, but wanting to cry is worse for me lol. *blow bangs up movement*

OOOH you'll know its him. Well, probably not. He doesn't actually scream "asshole" at first. Actually, he kind of does. but lol yeah, if youre in WY ever, let me know and I will totally sic (sick?) you on him.

Which episode is it? I really only watched the one with the girl from my town haha


----------



## ..katie..

Gah...if I want pain relief, idk what im going to do. I'm pretty set against the epidural, and I want to do it naturally...now...while im not in labor lol....but morphine makes me MEAN. like, bite heads off mean. And then I wont sleep for two days. I wonder what their options are...if there's like a menu you can pick off of.


----------



## ashiozz

ITs a new one, this chick is naming her child nova... and mitch made the best comment "You know you're trash when you don't name your baby after a classy car like a Porsche or Mercedes or Ferrari, no, you name her after a 70s POS Nova. Wtf?" ... then he goes "or an exploding star.. which is another positive thought"... the mom called it the birth of a star? That's definitely a Nebula.. and Nebula is a bad name too 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

I wish the us had gas and air.. seriously, I was set against the Epi too but my husband thinks he'd have to hide if I don't get one =/


----------



## ..katie..

I couldnt do gas and air lol...I hold my tongue far too often to just all of a sudden be open about everything....


And nova? I guess she could say after the PBS show...


----------



## ..katie..

which is refering to the exploding star...


----------



## ..katie..

which was, of course, named after the car...


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I told mitch that too, I have an appt the day before my due date, if he is not here before then, I am demanding they force eviction upon him! lmao

You're better than me. I forced her out thru the sunroof two weeks early. ;) 



ashiozz said:


> OK, So our cervixes (cervi?) are uncooperative, How can we bribe them into giving into what we want?!

Isn't that what the licking signposts thread is for? (Real answer: apparently EPO and sex do work.)


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> omg ok.. so waaaay TMI.. but my doc seems to think showing not 1 or 2 but 3 fingers in without warning is going to be easy. I came up off the table and yelped... to which my OH rudely exclaimed " what do you think she's loose because she's a big girl or something" .. I wanted to die right then and there lol
> I was SOOOO embarrassed.

I think I might have slapped both of them for that. Oy! Doctor for being a dumbass and hubby for saying ANYTHING about being loose, even if he thought he was defending. :dohh:


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ROFL!!! Mitch does stuff like this and then I threaten to rip it off..
> 
> I did make a joke about not ever being finger raped like that before without at least being wined and dined first... he about lost it :)
> 
> they surely arent gentle when they go to check are they ?? I swear my last pap smear was less invasive feeling than that =/

My sister did that... at the airport. When I used to work for the airline, she was my "significant other" for flying purposes. She lost her ID in New York, so she was pulled over for "special screening" at JFK.

She actually told the screener that "if you want to feel me up, that's totally fine, but I do demand you finish the job. You can't send me onto a plane sexually frustrated after only starting."

They just waived her thru. ;) I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> First time I leaked was when FOB and I were still together. He gasped (yes, gasped) and then hugged me. I was mortified. We had previously been getting all kinkified and then the mommy moment kind of killed it. Well, for me, not him.
> 
> today at the dr, i'm pretty sure she shoved her arm up there. I hate how they say "a little pressure" as a warning. It's NOT a little pressure. its a lot of pressue. they should say, as preperation, "it's going to feel like im slamming a bus through your vagina, okay?"
> 
> Oh, and FOB came to the appt, which was at 1:30, then the ultrasound, which was at 3:30, so we had to hang out for two hours. We didn't speak. literally. And then I got home and got this text that said "why don't we click anymore?" and then he asked me to dinner next tuesday and told me he misses me and shit.
> 
> thats why today can go to hell.
> 
> 
> I also dont think pregnant people should get meds other than whats completely necessary. no weird experimental drugs, no slimquick, no anything like that. And large women have been having babies for centuries. grrowl.

Did you reply with "we don't click anymore because you are an immature flaming pile of festered cow dung and I'm only tolerating your presence because you (unfortunately) share DNA with MY daughter"?

Cause that's about the response I'd have liked to give him.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I have a doc appt tomorrow... yay fun *rolls eyes*. I get to wait for a freaking half hour to an hour because she is always running late, then I get to have her tell me things I already know. Don't think she's doing an exam but I am not sure. I know sooner or later there is going to be the one for Strep B.
> 
> I got the strep B Today too, that was easy , just a swab to the vajayjay .. >< what came after was not the easy part.
> 
> 
> "let me just jam the better half of my hand in here and try pushing through this closed hole....."
> 
> 
> :( You'll probably just have a normal appt this week, i think Strep B is usually done at 36 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> I had my swab today too. I was sort of scared of the giant q-tip lol. but i barely even felt it. I will get results someday I guess lol.
> 
> 
> Do they give you an IV during labor, normally? i mean, just a hydration one, or one in case they need to put morphine or something in it?Click to expand...

It's been almost 14 years since I labored, so I'm sure some things have changed, but I didn't get an IV with my son until I got the epidural. I probably never would have gotten the epidural except they were already talking c-sec for me.

Gonna be fair: by the time you're in that much pain, the epidural is NOTHING. You will want to kiss the anesthesiologist for taking away the pain. And love him forever. ;)

Although I *had* wanted to try natural with Tyler. Oh well. He had to come thru the sunroof too.

I'd dodge the IV as long as you can, especially if your hospital has bathtubs! Laboring in water REALLY REALLY helps. I sat in water from 4cm to 7cm, and had to get out for a check. Got out of the water, a contraction hit, and I puked all over the place. :dohh: I had barely had any problem in the water!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> OOOH you'll know its him. Well, probably not. He doesn't actually scream "asshole" at first. Actually, he kind of does. but lol yeah, if youre in WY ever, let me know and I will totally sic (sick?) you on him.
> 
> Which episode is it? I really only watched the one with the girl from my town haha

I keep telling you... I'm what, an hour away? I'm a postpartum bipolar autistic... if that ain't an insanity plea, what is? ;)


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> So do they hook one up regardless? I'm not worried about it...I actually really love IVs. Saline ones or banana bags, haha. I like that cold feeling.

They told me it was regardless... but that was a military hospital too. Civilian ones could be different.


----------



## Menelly

So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!


isn't she the one that was really really sick?


----------



## jules7521

Katie- you're brave because i too would have kicked the man in the gonono's lol But yes you are right crying sucks, and it's not good for you either. I went through something similar with my 17 year olds daughter when i was pregnant with her and in the end I had to make a break form him because although yes we shared a child it was better for my mental well being to be rid of him. However this is the same asshat that then tried to fight the adoption saying he wanted to raise her. um no ty.

well i have come to the point where no position is comfortable anymore to sleep in :( I was doing ok on my right side for a while but even that now is causing fricken hip pain.. bah! Bean you can come out now kkthx

ooh Mr Epi.. my dear friend I shall have you. My dd was induced, broke my water with the big long hook, then started pitocin and had 0 pain killer. I am never doing that again. i don't care if they do the first 2 again but the 0 painkiller isn't happening. I got stuck in the bathtub thingie for 15 mins as they had to pull me butt naked in between contractions and I clearly recall just wanting to curl up in a ball and cry lol I shall enjoy the pain killer.. even with a catheter lol


----------



## jules7521

omg..wrenchface ordered a mobile apparently.. it's pink.. so pink and it has princess castles on it..to go along with the entire princess bedding my dear OH picked out.. I wanted monkey's and I got pink castles instead lol shoot me now!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> First time I leaked was when FOB and I were still together. He gasped (yes, gasped) and then hugged me. I was mortified. We had previously been getting all kinkified and then the mommy moment kind of killed it. Well, for me, not him.
> 
> today at the dr, i'm pretty sure she shoved her arm up there. I hate how they say "a little pressure" as a warning. It's NOT a little pressure. its a lot of pressue. they should say, as preperation, "it's going to feel like im slamming a bus through your vagina, okay?"
> 
> Oh, and FOB came to the appt, which was at 1:30, then the ultrasound, which was at 3:30, so we had to hang out for two hours. We didn't speak. literally. And then I got home and got this text that said "why don't we click anymore?" and then he asked me to dinner next tuesday and told me he misses me and shit.
> 
> thats why today can go to hell.
> 
> 
> I also dont think pregnant people should get meds other than whats completely necessary. no weird experimental drugs, no slimquick, no anything like that. And large women have been having babies for centuries. grrowl.
> 
> Did you reply with "we don't click anymore because you are an immature flaming pile of festered cow dung and I'm only tolerating your presence because you (unfortunately) share DNA with MY daughter"?
> 
> Cause that's about the response I'd have liked to give him.Click to expand...

No. I said "you ran off and got a social life and whatever. I stayed here, got a job, grew a child, and am growing up. Thats why."

I like your response more =)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> OOOH you'll know its him. Well, probably not. He doesn't actually scream "asshole" at first. Actually, he kind of does. but lol yeah, if youre in WY ever, let me know and I will totally sic (sick?) you on him.
> 
> Which episode is it? I really only watched the one with the girl from my town haha
> 
> I keep telling you... I'm what, an hour away? I'm a postpartum bipolar autistic... if that ain't an insanity plea, what is? ;)Click to expand...

=D :yipee::rofl:


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!


Okay, was she the one with the sick child, or was she the one who had menengistis? (sp)(maybe)


----------



## jules7521

wow .. just wow.. read the posts from the admins and that is just truly sickening. How can anyone be so cruel?? How do you scam people like that??


----------



## ..katie..

Where? where do you read these posts?? lol im such a busy body


----------



## jules7521

its on page 296 i think it was 
https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-s...vinebeauty-update-pg-267-294-wobbles-302.html


----------



## ..katie..

damnit, I don't have permission to access the page. fml lol


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!
> 
> 
> isn't she the one that was really really sick?Click to expand...

Yep. It's apparently 100% fake. And that's all I'm going to say in this thread so we don't get locked for cross posting.


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> omg..wrenchface ordered a mobile apparently.. it's pink.. so pink and it has princess castles on it..to go along with the entire princess bedding my dear OH picked out.. I wanted monkey's and I got pink castles instead lol shoot me now!

I got pink monkeys! :) It's a cute one.


----------



## jules7521

and all i will say is wow.. and there is a special kind of place in hell for asshats like this


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> First time I leaked was when FOB and I were still together. He gasped (yes, gasped) and then hugged me. I was mortified. We had previously been getting all kinkified and then the mommy moment kind of killed it. Well, for me, not him.
> 
> today at the dr, i'm pretty sure she shoved her arm up there. I hate how they say "a little pressure" as a warning. It's NOT a little pressure. its a lot of pressue. they should say, as preperation, "it's going to feel like im slamming a bus through your vagina, okay?"
> 
> Oh, and FOB came to the appt, which was at 1:30, then the ultrasound, which was at 3:30, so we had to hang out for two hours. We didn't speak. literally. And then I got home and got this text that said "why don't we click anymore?" and then he asked me to dinner next tuesday and told me he misses me and shit.
> 
> thats why today can go to hell.
> 
> 
> I also dont think pregnant people should get meds other than whats completely necessary. no weird experimental drugs, no slimquick, no anything like that. And large women have been having babies for centuries. grrowl.
> 
> Did you reply with "we don't click anymore because you are an immature flaming pile of festered cow dung and I'm only tolerating your presence because you (unfortunately) share DNA with MY daughter"?
> 
> Cause that's about the response I'd have liked to give him.Click to expand...
> 
> No. I said "you ran off and got a social life and whatever. I stayed here, got a job, grew a child, and am growing up. Thats why."
> 
> I like your response more =)Click to expand...

But yours IS more mature... which is a good thing overall. ;)


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> and all i will say is wow.. and there is a special kind of place in hell for asshats like this

True... I feel bad for her friends.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!
> 
> 
> isn't she the one that was really really sick?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It's apparently 100% fake. And that's all I'm going to say in this thread so we don't get locked for cross posting.Click to expand...

I think we're allowed to discuss other posts here...I mean, it's off topic and everything.


I've been wondering, do you suppose that they're just going to let us fill up page after page for eternity? Or eventually, will we take up too much BW and they'll make us start over and delete this? hmmm


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> First time I leaked was when FOB and I were still together. He gasped (yes, gasped) and then hugged me. I was mortified. We had previously been getting all kinkified and then the mommy moment kind of killed it. Well, for me, not him.
> 
> today at the dr, i'm pretty sure she shoved her arm up there. I hate how they say "a little pressure" as a warning. It's NOT a little pressure. its a lot of pressue. they should say, as preperation, "it's going to feel like im slamming a bus through your vagina, okay?"
> 
> Oh, and FOB came to the appt, which was at 1:30, then the ultrasound, which was at 3:30, so we had to hang out for two hours. We didn't speak. literally. And then I got home and got this text that said "why don't we click anymore?" and then he asked me to dinner next tuesday and told me he misses me and shit.
> 
> thats why today can go to hell.
> 
> 
> I also dont think pregnant people should get meds other than whats completely necessary. no weird experimental drugs, no slimquick, no anything like that. And large women have been having babies for centuries. grrowl.
> 
> Did you reply with "we don't click anymore because you are an immature flaming pile of festered cow dung and I'm only tolerating your presence because you (unfortunately) share DNA with MY daughter"?
> 
> Cause that's about the response I'd have liked to give him.Click to expand...
> 
> No. I said "you ran off and got a social life and whatever. I stayed here, got a job, grew a child, and am growing up. Thats why."
> 
> I like your response more =)Click to expand...
> 
> But yours IS more mature... which is a good thing overall. ;)Click to expand...

I really wanted to say "really, dipshit? fuck yourself." but i didn't.

I did let him know yesterday that I was, in fact, filing for child support. he said "duh."


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!
> 
> 
> isn't she the one that was really really sick?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It's apparently 100% fake. And that's all I'm going to say in this thread so we don't get locked for cross posting.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we're allowed to discuss other posts here...I mean, it's off topic and everything.
> 
> 
> I've been wondering, do you suppose that they're just going to let us fill up page after page for eternity? Or eventually, will we take up too much BW and they'll make us start over and delete this? hmmmClick to expand...

There are posts thousands of posts long just counting numbers. We have time. Besides, I thought the plan was to take over Baby Club with a post called "circumcising my cat"


----------



## ..katie..

Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.

Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(

Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)


----------



## ..katie..

Also, I heart Melissa Etheridge more than life itself.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!
> 
> 
> isn't she the one that was really really sick?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It's apparently 100% fake. And that's all I'm going to say in this thread so we don't get locked for cross posting.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we're allowed to discuss other posts here...I mean, it's off topic and everything.
> 
> 
> I've been wondering, do you suppose that they're just going to let us fill up page after page for eternity? Or eventually, will we take up too much BW and they'll make us start over and delete this? hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> There are posts thousands of posts long just counting numbers. We have time. Besides, I thought the plan was to take over Baby Club with a post called "circumcising my cat"Click to expand...

:haha: cuz that totally won't be shut down in a matter of milliseconds =D If we start a thread that manages to not get locked, they'll probably create a section called "baby buddies" or something, and restrict us to there haha


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.
> 
> Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(
> 
> Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)Click to expand...


HAHA yes, probably. =)

Have you gone to Grinders yet??? I want you to go and check it out before I make you go with me lol. sometimes really old people and sandwiches don't appeal to people.

But really. they have Vernor's ginger ale. Do you know where you can it? NEW YORK. Seriously, the north east is the only place that has the damn stuff, and it's like sex in your mouth, except better. I HATE ginger ale, but I would kill a person for this stuff.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, I find it kind of odd that people, myself included, talk about the mods as "they" like they are some otherworldly entities playing Big Brother with us...lmao


----------



## jules7521

i have an off topic question.. am I the only one turning into Rip VanWinkle? i am so tired suddenly the last few days. I get up at 9am after fighting to sleep since 2am.. and ready for a nap by noon.. then sleep till 3pm then exhausted by 8 again


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.
> 
> Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(
> 
> Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHA yes, probably. =)
> 
> Have you gone to Grinders yet??? I want you to go and check it out before I make you go with me lol. sometimes really old people and sandwiches don't appeal to people.
> 
> But really. they have Vernor's ginger ale. Do you know where you can it? NEW YORK. Seriously, the north east is the only place that has the damn stuff, and it's like sex in your mouth, except better. I HATE ginger ale, but I would kill a person for this stuff.Click to expand...

 I have that ginger ale in my fridge lol in Florida :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.
> 
> Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(
> 
> Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHA yes, probably. =)
> 
> Have you gone to Grinders yet??? I want you to go and check it out before I make you go with me lol. sometimes really old people and sandwiches don't appeal to people.
> 
> But really. they have Vernor's ginger ale. Do you know where you can it? NEW YORK. Seriously, the north east is the only place that has the damn stuff, and it's like sex in your mouth, except better. I HATE ginger ale, but I would kill a person for this stuff.Click to expand...

I love Vernor's. Good enough reason for me to eat there with you. Only thing that bugs me about (some) old people is they always want to touch my baby. And they're often sick and wanting to touch my baby. (/cranky look) Otherwise, I spend too much time at the VA to be scared away by old people.


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!
> 
> 
> isn't she the one that was really really sick?Click to expand...

I haven't even seen said thread?


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> omg..wrenchface ordered a mobile apparently.. it's pink.. so pink and it has princess castles on it..to go along with the entire princess bedding my dear OH picked out.. I wanted monkey's and I got pink castles instead lol shoot me now!

This is why I took complete control of my nursery, Had I let MIL do it, I doubt she'd let me get away with Nightmare before christmas...

She did however make the most awesome NBC mobile EVER.


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> i have an off topic question.. am I the only one turning into Rip VanWinkle? i am so tired suddenly the last few days. I get up at 9am after fighting to sleep since 2am.. and ready for a nap by noon.. then sleep till 3pm then exhausted by 8 again

No. I take a daily nap from 12:30ish until my husband comes home at 4 -- It isn't JUST You -- Im exhausted too :( AND I go to bed at a normal time cuz I have to get up at 6 for work :(


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.
> 
> Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(
> 
> Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHA yes, probably. =)
> 
> Have you gone to Grinders yet??? I want you to go and check it out before I make you go with me lol. sometimes really old people and sandwiches don't appeal to people.
> 
> But really. they have Vernor's ginger ale. Do you know where you can it? NEW YORK. Seriously, the north east is the only place that has the damn stuff, and it's like sex in your mouth, except better. I HATE ginger ale, but I would kill a person for this stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I have that ginger ale in my fridge lol in Florida :)Click to expand...

WG Grinders!? They have those in Ohio and not here.. I LOVE Grinders :( So miss it.. **flies home for Grinders, Jolly pirates doughnuts, Minuteman Pizza, and Donatos** sounds like a dream vacation to me :)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.
> 
> Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(
> 
> Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHA yes, probably. =)
> 
> Have you gone to Grinders yet??? I want you to go and check it out before I make you go with me lol. sometimes really old people and sandwiches don't appeal to people.
> 
> But really. they have Vernor's ginger ale. Do you know where you can it? NEW YORK. Seriously, the north east is the only place that has the damn stuff, and it's like sex in your mouth, except better. I HATE ginger ale, but I would kill a person for this stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I love Vernor's. Good enough reason for me to eat there with you. Only thing that bugs me about (some) old people is they always want to touch my baby. And they're often sick and wanting to touch my baby. (/cranky look) Otherwise, I spend too much time at the VA to be scared away by old people.Click to expand...


Vernor's was also in OH.. Love that too.. Not here though :( restricted to Canada dry, wtf is that?


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> i have an off topic question.. am I the only one turning into Rip VanWinkle? i am so tired suddenly the last few days. I get up at 9am after fighting to sleep since 2am.. and ready for a nap by noon.. then sleep till 3pm then exhausted by 8 again

Nope. During the day, i get really sleepy at about 11, 2, 5, and 7. then I'm up til about 1, up at 2, 4, 6, 7, and then I wake up for the last time lol


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.
> 
> Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(
> 
> Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHA yes, probably. =)
> 
> Have you gone to Grinders yet??? I want you to go and check it out before I make you go with me lol. sometimes really old people and sandwiches don't appeal to people.
> 
> But really. they have Vernor's ginger ale. Do you know where you can it? NEW YORK. Seriously, the north east is the only place that has the damn stuff, and it's like sex in your mouth, except better. I HATE ginger ale, but I would kill a person for this stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I have that ginger ale in my fridge lol in Florida :)Click to expand...

DAMN YOU! lol send me some =D


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, don't know if anyone was keeping up on the Divinebeauty thread... but it just had a major update. I'm feeling fairly betrayed and I wasn't even her friend. Makes it a lot harder to trust though!
> 
> 
> isn't she the one that was really really sick?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't even seen said thread?Click to expand...


Um, there was a thread in babyclub about "prayers for divine beauty" and some chick had meningitis and there was a fund for them I think? idk.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.
> 
> Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(
> 
> Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHA yes, probably. =)
> 
> Have you gone to Grinders yet??? I want you to go and check it out before I make you go with me lol. sometimes really old people and sandwiches don't appeal to people.
> 
> But really. they have Vernor's ginger ale. Do you know where you can it? NEW YORK. Seriously, the north east is the only place that has the damn stuff, and it's like sex in your mouth, except better. I HATE ginger ale, but I would kill a person for this stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I have that ginger ale in my fridge lol in Florida :)Click to expand...
> 
> WG Grinders!? They have those in Ohio and not here.. I LOVE Grinders :( So miss it.. **flies home for Grinders, Jolly pirates doughnuts, Minuteman Pizza, and Donatos** sounds like a dream vacation to me :)Click to expand...

They have TWO in salt lake lol. and they have vernors.....*drool*. Yeah, i'm stuck with shitty ol' canada dry, too.

My second favorite thing about SLC is Big Daddy's Pizza. Lia, have you been there/ordered from there? Everyone else, do they have BDP in your state?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Menelly, I had something really important to tell you. And now I cant remember. damn it.
> 
> Ack! Preggie brain plus baby brain = no memory for either of us. :(
> 
> Just send a PM if you remember! (Was it something to do with offing FOB? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHA yes, probably. =)
> 
> Have you gone to Grinders yet??? I want you to go and check it out before I make you go with me lol. sometimes really old people and sandwiches don't appeal to people.
> 
> But really. they have Vernor's ginger ale. Do you know where you can it? NEW YORK. Seriously, the north east is the only place that has the damn stuff, and it's like sex in your mouth, except better. I HATE ginger ale, but I would kill a person for this stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I have that ginger ale in my fridge lol in Florida :)Click to expand...
> 
> WG Grinders!? They have those in Ohio and not here.. I LOVE Grinders :( So miss it.. **flies home for Grinders, Jolly pirates doughnuts, Minuteman Pizza, and Donatos** sounds like a dream vacation to me :)Click to expand...
> 
> They have TWO in salt lake lol. and they have vernors.....*drool*. Yeah, i'm stuck with shitty ol' canada dry, too.
> 
> My second favorite thing about SLC is Big Daddy's Pizza. Lia, have you been there/ordered from there? Everyone else, do they have BDP in your state?Click to expand...

Yep, I like Big Daddys. :)


----------



## ..katie..

Yay!


----------



## Menelly

I'm watching a Jon Stewart marathon today... God I love Hulu! :) And I love Jon Stewart.


----------



## jules7521

*strangles wrenchface* I am tired.. I understand you worked so " hard" all day pushing around papers. She makes her work harder o herself considering she types like 15 wpm. Her son suggested an easy night of soup and sandwiches or something instead of yet having me cook an hour long meal. I got glared at and she went to nap to recover from her long day. One burn on my wrist later and I now am waiting for the fricken beef burgundy to cook. To which I added thin sliced onions.. that she hates. 
I plan on eating a turkey sammich.


----------



## Menelly

I love your passive aggressive attacks on wrenchface. :)


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> I love your passive aggressive attacks on wrenchface. :)

I figured after burning myself for her stupid dinner the gloves were off and seeing as I cant throw the pot of steaming hot meat into her face.. I can add onions lol

Sigh I hate days where lo isn't very active.. I know she's ok but it always makes me paranoid shen she's not tap dancing around. Just lots of lazy rolls.Overnight last night when I was still 99% asleep I did loose a bunch of plug, I think. All I know is that there was um goey crap on the tp and I had to wiped like 4x to get it all. No idea if it was pink or not as the lights were of lol


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> damnit, I don't have permission to access the page. fml lol

Boo! Me either, I get this:
Vaurissa, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

To protect our members; certain functions are restricted to new members until a certain level of activity is maintained on the forum.
You may have not of activated you account yet. You can do this by clicking on the link that was sent to your email account when you signed up (to have your activation email resent Click Here).
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

I soooo wanted to be nosy too... alright, those who know (if you haven't already because I am still catching up, lol, SPILL!!)


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Yep. It's apparently 100% fake. And that's all I'm going to say in this thread so we don't get locked for cross posting.

That makes sense... NM:blush:


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> My second favorite thing about SLC is Big Daddy's Pizza. Lia, have you been there/ordered from there? Everyone else, do they have BDP in your state?

I don't think we have that... but then again I don't make it to Seattle very often and there are some things up there that they don't spread across the state for the rest of us. LOL

But then again we get things like our first Walmart, Sonic and Jimmy Johns in Puyallup... (about an hour south and slightly east of Seattle) explain that??:shrug:


----------



## jules7521

ugh i just stumbled upon my daughters biological father's facebook.. apparently i recommended us to be friends.. wow he looks old lol


----------



## Menelly

I hate random people from my past showing up on facebook. Its why I hide my profile!!


----------



## jules7521

i guess he showed up because I have the adoptive mom as a friend.. though she has her friends list set to private so i cant see if that's why lol I just happened to be looking at the list and I turned sheet white.. OH was like omg are you ok did you see a ghost lol well yeah sorta


----------



## Menelly

I had an abusive ex boyfriend request me as a friend on FB before I hid my profile. Cause nothing says "contact me years later via social media" like needing a restraining order to get out of there, right? LOL


----------



## jules7521

omfg tell me about it! my old highschool boyfriend requested me and i thought ah what the hell he's married now.. i'm with my OH what's the harm... till I started getting phycho messages from his wife lol

omg.. milkyway simply caramel.. the cruelest invention ever. i SO snuck 2 of the mini's in today.. good thing my GD pills are bringing my sugar back down lol I'm such a cheater!!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I had an abusive ex boyfriend request me as a friend on FB before I hid my profile. Cause nothing says "contact me years later via social media" like needing a restraining order to get out of there, right? LOL

My ex repeatedly adds me, I'll accept to see if he can be civil, he'll be okay and then conversations like this happen:

Ashley: Posts picture of acer laying on Mitch's grandpa sleeping.. *I cant find the pic right now on my facebook><*

Randy: What are you feeding my dog? He's so fat
Randy: and before you say he isn't part mine, I paid for the dog and his broken leg.
Ashley: MY dog is fat because Mitch made him that way after the move :( He feeds him his very own lunches.
Randy: I paid 1500 for him AND paid for his surgery for his broken leg
Ashley: You BROKE his leg, and when I left him with a dog sitter who took him to the pound because he ate her sunglasses, *I* had to find a way to get him out from Arizona, You were in the same damn state and refused to bail him out so I had to make my mom go adopt him.... Which makes him MY dog... I have also dumped way more money into this dog than you ever have and will..

Randy: He's still my dog.

Ashley: Do you feed him? walk him? Take him to the vet? Make sure he's taken care of if you leave town? Celebrate or even remember when his birthday is? No...? Okay then, MY dog. **deletes Randy**

... and the vicious cycle repeats because for some reason I feel like *SOMEDAY* he might become a little less crazy / more civil :( *le sigh* .. Im friends with EVERY OTHER EX but him.


----------



## ashiozz

Anyone gone into labor today..? I just had my super long nap and was reading to catch up but my brain is kind of fluffy right now..

Im still pregnant >< but Im officially 37 weeks! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Anyone gone into labor today..? I just had my super long nap and was reading to catch up but my brain is kind of fluffy right now..
> 
> Im still pregnant >< but Im officially 37 weeks! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY

I know!! super awesome you are fullterm! I'll be fullterm in 3 days :happydance:

So I think we need to chat with our cervi cervix's cervixes? The snaptight thingie holding us back lol I'll find out Friday if there has been any motion.. but I doubt it.. even though I am pretty sure I lost a ton of plug last night at like 3am.. but I was 99% asleep and it was dark lol


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I had an abusive ex boyfriend request me as a friend on FB before I hid my profile. Cause nothing says "contact me years later via social media" like needing a restraining order to get out of there, right? LOL
> 
> My ex repeatedly adds me, I'll accept to see if he can be civil, he'll be okay and then conversations like this happen:
> 
> Ashley: Posts picture of acer laying on Mitch's grandpa sleeping.. *I cant find the pic right now on my facebook><*
> 
> Randy: What are you feeding my dog? He's so fat
> Randy: and before you say he isn't part mine, I paid for the dog and his broken leg.
> Ashley: MY dog is fat because Mitch made him that way after the move :( He feeds him his very own lunches.
> Randy: I paid 1500 for him AND paid for his surgery for his broken leg
> Ashley: You BROKE his leg, and when I left him with a dog sitter who took him to the pound because he ate her sunglasses, *I* had to find a way to get him out from Arizona, You were in the same damn state and refused to bail him out so I had to make my mom go adopt him.... Which makes him MY dog... I have also dumped way more money into this dog than you ever have and will..
> 
> Randy: He's still my dog.
> 
> Ashley: Do you feed him? walk him? Take him to the vet? Make sure he's taken care of if you leave town? Celebrate or even remember when his birthday is? No...? Okay then, MY dog. **deletes Randy**
> 
> ... and the vicious cycle repeats because for some reason I feel like *SOMEDAY* he might become a little less crazy / more civil :( *le sigh* .. Im friends with EVERY OTHER EX but him.Click to expand...

lol your braver then me.. I once tried to stay friends with an Ex.. 7 years later he still holds a flame. I dislike my ex's too much to be friends lol


----------



## ashiozz

Mine mostly started off as friends, EXCEPT that one.. Straight from 0 to relationship -- I think that's why.. But he also got really upset when he found out I was getting married and asked me to "come home" .... I finally then got around to mailing back his ring (he had proposed but I declined and he ended up calling it a promise ring which I wore around my neck saying when I WAS READY we would move it to my finger, that never happened in the three yrs we dated) .. but I mailed it with a long letter explaining WHY i couldn't "come home" and What my feelings were on our relationship... He actually called me after he got it and was really civil "I won't ask you to leave if you're actually happy" ... Talk about mood disorders...


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I had an abusive ex boyfriend request me as a friend on FB before I hid my profile. Cause nothing says "contact me years later via social media" like needing a restraining order to get out of there, right? LOL
> 
> My ex repeatedly adds me, I'll accept to see if he can be civil, he'll be okay and then conversations like this happen:
> 
> Ashley: Posts picture of acer laying on Mitch's grandpa sleeping.. *I cant find the pic right now on my facebook><*
> 
> Randy: What are you feeding my dog? He's so fat
> Randy: and before you say he isn't part mine, I paid for the dog and his broken leg.
> Ashley: MY dog is fat because Mitch made him that way after the move :( He feeds him his very own lunches.
> Randy: I paid 1500 for him AND paid for his surgery for his broken leg
> Ashley: You BROKE his leg, and when I left him with a dog sitter who took him to the pound because he ate her sunglasses, *I* had to find a way to get him out from Arizona, You were in the same damn state and refused to bail him out so I had to make my mom go adopt him.... Which makes him MY dog... I have also dumped way more money into this dog than you ever have and will..
> 
> Randy: He's still my dog.
> 
> Ashley: Do you feed him? walk him? Take him to the vet? Make sure he's taken care of if you leave town? Celebrate or even remember when his birthday is? No...? Okay then, MY dog. **deletes Randy**
> 
> ... and the vicious cycle repeats because for some reason I feel like *SOMEDAY* he might become a little less crazy / more civil :( *le sigh* .. Im friends with EVERY OTHER EX but him.Click to expand...

I'm friends with all of my ex's except the one who needed the restraining order to get the point! Men are dumb... (My xhusband's name is Randy. But mine isn't a dipshit like yours.)


----------



## ashiozz

Haha, yeah, My ex Randy was a dipshit.. Im sure he still is, In the 5 yrs we have been split up, he's been in countless relationships.. I've been in ONE.. and I'm married to the ONE I've been in... 


.. But he calls me the crazy one..? Go Figure, Ladies, We'll always be SOMEONE's psycho ex =/


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Mine mostly started off as friends, EXCEPT that one.. Straight from 0 to relationship -- I think that's why.. But he also got really upset when he found out I was getting married and asked me to "come home" .... I finally then got around to mailing back his ring (he had proposed but I declined and he ended up calling it a promise ring which I wore around my neck saying when I WAS READY we would move it to my finger, that never happened in the three yrs we dated) .. but I mailed it with a long letter explaining WHY i couldn't "come home" and What my feelings were on our relationship... He actually called me after he got it and was really civil "I won't ask you to leave if you're actually happy" ... Talk about mood disorders...


You are my hero! because I was a total and utter bitch to my ex lol his longest relationship was 6 months and we dated for 3 years. He proposed to me all ok no not really.. he scraped into this 2x4 marry me..then shoved the ring onto my finger that night. i took it back off and put it back in the box. not because I was trying to be mean but I knew he wasn't ready to be a husband and until then I wasn't ready either.
This is the same one that played the Army for all he could and the more he lied and faked stuff to them the more he lied to me.. about everything. " did you feed the cat" yep I did and I'd look and the bowl was empty and kitty was staring at me starving. Or if he took out the trash.. yep i did and it was overflowing in the kitchen. The lies rolled entirely to easily off his tongue. I gave him the benefit for 3 years. Even his mother told me I was wasting my time on him..... so when my now OH and I started talking i felt guilty at first but I also knew the relationship with my ex and I had died years before. I had become his caretaker, his nanny, his cook and his maid. We rarely spoke more then 3 words a day to each other.
When I left I didn't see that his father ( who helped me load my minivan) had actually put the ringbox in my stuff. I found it a few days later.
Um that ring is now sitting on my OH's son's fiance's finger lol 
I got dozen's of texts after I left begging me to come back.. OH put a stop to that lol He sent him one text " she's not coming home.. she's already home" I cried because I felt like shit but it needed to be done.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Haha, yeah, My ex Randy was a dipshit.. Im sure he still is, In the 5 yrs we have been split up, he's been in countless relationships.. I've been in ONE.. and I'm married to the ONE I've been in...
> 
> 
> .. But he calls me the crazy one..? Go Figure, Ladies, We'll always be SOMEONE's psycho ex =/

Oh, yes. I'm at least 2 people's psycho ex. Mr. Restraining Order, and Mr. Guy Who Didn't Become A Restrainig Order Because He Actually Left When Kicked Out. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Mine mostly started off as friends, EXCEPT that one.. Straight from 0 to relationship -- I think that's why.. But he also got really upset when he found out I was getting married and asked me to "come home" .... I finally then got around to mailing back his ring (he had proposed but I declined and he ended up calling it a promise ring which I wore around my neck saying when I WAS READY we would move it to my finger, that never happened in the three yrs we dated) .. but I mailed it with a long letter explaining WHY i couldn't "come home" and What my feelings were on our relationship... He actually called me after he got it and was really civil "I won't ask you to leave if you're actually happy" ... Talk about mood disorders...
> 
> 
> You are my hero! because I was a total and utter bitch to my ex lol his longest relationship was 6 months and we dated for 3 years. He proposed to me all ok no not really.. he scraped into this 2x4 marry me..then shoved the ring onto my finger that night. i took it back off and put it back in the box. not because I was trying to be mean but I knew he wasn't ready to be a husband and until then I wasn't ready either.
> This is the same one that played the Army for all he could and the more he lied and faked stuff to them the more he lied to me.. about everything. " did you feed the cat" yep I did and I'd look and the bowl was empty and kitty was staring at me starving. Or if he took out the trash.. yep i did and it was overflowing in the kitchen. The lies rolled entirely to easily off his tongue. I gave him the benefit for 3 years. Even his mother told me I was wasting my time on him..... so when my now OH and I started talking i felt guilty at first but I also knew the relationship with my ex and I had died years before. I had become his caretaker, his nanny, his cook and his maid. We rarely spoke more then 3 words a day to each other.
> When I left I didn't see that his father ( who helped me load my minivan) had actually put the ringbox in my stuff. I found it a few days later.
> Um that ring is now sitting on my OH's son's fiance's finger lol
> I got dozen's of texts after I left begging me to come back.. OH put a stop to that lol He sent him one text " she's not coming home.. she's already home" I cried because I felt like shit but it needed to be done.Click to expand...


Aww :( I cried too when we talked last -- but yeah our relationship had died long before the words "it's over" were even spoken, and in fact HE spoke them because I was going through our cell bill and noticed a number had been called an awful lot from his phone.. I usually wouldn't snoop, but I moved out of state, and supposedly we were trying to keep things going, but it caught me as suspicious, so I called it as a private number, and it was a girls voicemail..

...I asked one solid question "...Who is this phone number..?" and his response: "We're over" ..."Well then, that's all I needed to know" ... That emotionless, I hung up, I left for my IOE (initial operating experience test for flight attending) and I went about my business.. I didn't feel guilty about hanging out with Mitch because Randy knew about Mitch and we were truly JUST FRIENDS, nothing more at that point -- until that night.. I remember that night I actually stayed in a hotel in El Paso, TX and I was in my room, and it actually hit me that the relationship I wasted 3 yrs on was over, and I had spent 3 yrs being basically told I'm worthless and no one else is going to want me... I remember I called and I cried ALL OVER Mitch, literally, for hours, while he told me I was gorgeous and not worthless and any guy would be lucky to have me...

So I wasn't really THAT strong, or any stronger than you, I just found the guts to write out in a letter how I really feel and apparently it resonated , it did however take me almost 3 yrs to reach that point....

I had my bitch moments with him too, I actually left a few times, he'd convince me to come home, and I would so we could talk it out -- the last time I was dumb enough to do this was right before I moved, and he ended up leaving with his best friend "to go to work" on a sunday? Why his friend was taking him to work on a Sunday when he had a working car.. I didn't understand so I knew he was lying about where he was going so I shoved him out the door and told him not to come back home. Im sure I looked crazy.. 

I found out later (MUCH LATER) he was actually going to try to stop his exes wedding -.-.

I think we were both justified in our "bitch" moments.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, My ex Randy was a dipshit.. Im sure he still is, In the 5 yrs we have been split up, he's been in countless relationships.. I've been in ONE.. and I'm married to the ONE I've been in...
> 
> 
> .. But he calls me the crazy one..? Go Figure, Ladies, We'll always be SOMEONE's psycho ex =/
> 
> Oh, yes. I'm at least 2 people's psycho ex. Mr. Restraining Order, and Mr. Guy Who Didn't Become A Restrainig Order Because He Actually Left When Kicked Out. ;)Click to expand...


Isn't it nice when they actually LEAVE when you kick them out? Jeebus.. Though I tried to kick my now husband out once early on in the relationship.. He compared me to my ex which is not cool cuz my ex was emotionally abusive, That set me off and I told him I never wanted to see him again, I boxed ALL of his stuff, and I put it outside.


He said to me "You can kick me out of the relationship, but not out of your life. You mean too much to me to not be friends."


...At that time I was pissed and told him I meant it... but now that I look back, that was a sweet thing to say :(


I called him after I had cooled down and told him he could come back and we could talk, we were good after that... but that night was almost the end of our relationship and we both state even now we were done at that point... but things got better =)


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, My ex Randy was a dipshit.. Im sure he still is, In the 5 yrs we have been split up, he's been in countless relationships.. I've been in ONE.. and I'm married to the ONE I've been in...
> 
> 
> .. But he calls me the crazy one..? Go Figure, Ladies, We'll always be SOMEONE's psycho ex =/
> 
> Oh, yes. I'm at least 2 people's psycho ex. Mr. Restraining Order, and Mr. Guy Who Didn't Become A Restrainig Order Because He Actually Left When Kicked Out. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it nice when they actually LEAVE when you kick them out? Jeebus.. Though I tried to kick my now husband out once early on in the relationship.. He compared me to my ex which is not cool cuz my ex was emotionally abusive, That set me off and I told him I never wanted to see him again, I boxed ALL of his stuff, and I put it outside.
> 
> 
> He said to me "You can kick me out of the relationship, but not out of your life. You mean too much to me to not be friends."
> 
> 
> ...At that time I was pissed and told him I meant it... but now that I look back, that was a sweet thing to say :(
> 
> 
> I called him after I had cooled down and told him he could come back and we could talk, we were good after that... but that night was almost the end of our relationship and we both state even now we were done at that point... but things got better =)Click to expand...

um but i have to say this omg AWWWWWWW you two are meant to be be together!! I needed a tissue after reading that :cry:

I thought for sure the other day after that fight my OH and I had that we were on the verge of being done.. that's when i blurted out that if i had to do this alone i didn't want to do this. he broke down crying an then told his mommy dearest to cool it.

she's trying btw..today i nearly told her to eff off but the last few days if i've mentioned the baby she actually listened and didn't mention the dog.. yes my competition is the dog lol


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I'm watching a Jon Stewart marathon today... God I love Hulu! :) And I love Jon Stewart.

I do, too =D I have a bit of a crush on him, too. Short, Jewish Democrats apparently do it for me =)


On a similar note, I have a supercrush on Rachel Maddow. Anyone know who she is?


----------



## ashiozz

Im glad wrenchface is doing better. How did those onions settle with her? lmao..

I am glad things worked out for me and my husband too, I was ALWAYS the one that said I would never get married unless it was CLEAR as day it was meant to be... and one fight won't end things, it's how you RESOLVE the fights..

Now we bicker like an old married couple, our friends and family find it funny.. and we end up joking about it in the end too, cuz it IS funny to hear, but theres never complete throw down fights with us.. We're very civilized about things..

..I feel like I have cramps...?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching a Jon Stewart marathon today... God I love Hulu! :) And I love Jon Stewart.
> 
> I do, too =D I have a bit of a crush on him, too. Short, Jewish Democrats apparently do it for me =)
> 
> 
> On a similar note, I have a supercrush on Rachel Maddow. Anyone know who she is?Click to expand...

I like Rachel Maddow, but I don't think I could say I have a crush on her. :)

And it's "short Jewish democrats with an AMAZING sense of humor" for me. :D


----------



## ashiozz

IDK who Rachel maddow is :( but I love John Stewart =)


I also enjoy watching to Colbert Report because of the undertone comedy central has about picking on the republicans without them realizing it with that show 0.o

...Im a poor democrat :( lmao.


----------



## jules7521

* looks around in order to avoid things being thrown at her* I would deff say i'm a democrat.. much to the dismay of wrenchface lol I just became a US citizen in 2004 so I haven't been able to vote much yet.. but I shall I shall lol

Ash did you say cramps? my " cramps" showed up last time at L&D as an irritable uterus aka they were contractions but not enough to change the cervix.. lets hope yours do lol


----------



## ashiozz

I dont think they are doing anything down there except being slightly painful :( 

Still has my plug to my knowledge.. 


No one will throw things here :) lmao . I'm also actually just 3rd generation american, so I know it's rough for immigrants :)


----------



## jules7521

I've been loosing large chunks of plug since overnight and again a moment ago.. you know I know I have been through childbirth before but truly I blocked most of it out because of the adoption so I don't remember alot of this.. and certainly not um gross gooey chunks lol

on a less disgusting note.. mm grape crystal light and cheery yoghurt lol


----------



## ashiozz

Ive had Ramen noodles, yogurt, and a marie callendars dinner today 0.o Im still hungry, but I don't know what I want :((


----------



## ..katie..

ash, be you french?
im also a 3rd generation. well, 3rd on one side, 4th on the other. but i dont really understand how difficult it was. we're ranchers (my dads side) so dealing with people is not really a big thing here...

im a liberal. like hippy liberal. i will be honest and say i dont know anything about foriegn affairs, or economics, but i firmly believe that the stuff does not matter unless you take care of the people in the country first and foremost. we have to have a reason to fight for our country, both in wars and in our own lives...to want to make the american dream happen instead of just taking everything for granted and thinking the world owes us, ya know?

also, i love love.

what is going on with your cramps, ash? nothing has changed for me at all today, that ive noticed. im willing my water to break or contractions to start. as of now, i only have gas =(


----------



## ashiozz

Theyre just cramps, Pretty sure just strong BH .. Not really on any pattern

I'm Sicilian on my moms side -- so thats how Im 3rd gen.. I don't know Italian very well though, I DID take 5 yrs of french to forget it all though!

Im pretty liberal too, =) IDC How people choose to live it isnt my business and Im cool with it. =) thats how I roll, I was the ONLY Liberal in my highschool government class.. that made that class interesting...


----------



## ashiozz

IDK much about my dads side past my grandpa's parents.. but I know my dads side is German.. cuz my maiden name was German


----------



## jules7521

I'm German by birth.. but technically German/Austrian ( dad was born there but left as a baby). My 17 year old daughter is a 1st gen American and this little bean will be too :)
OH is Italian/ Danish but he looks so Italian its ridiculous lol complete with the big nose ( so glad he can't see this or I'd get something thrown at me lol )


----------



## jules7521

jules7521 said:


> I've been loosing large chunks of plug since overnight and again a moment ago.. you know I know I have been through childbirth before but truly I blocked most of it out because of the adoption so I don't remember alot of this.. and certainly not um gross gooey chunks lol
> 
> on a less disgusting note.. mm grape crystal light and cheery yoghurt lol

Oh look a new flavor! cheery yoghurt!:haha::haha: wonder if it grins and dances lol yep i'm tired lol


----------



## ashiozz

Cheery yogurt is where i got my pom poms ;)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Theyre just cramps, Pretty sure just strong BH .. Not really on any pattern
> 
> I'm Sicilian on my moms side -- so thats how Im 3rd gen.. I don't know Italian very well though, I DID take 5 yrs of french to forget it all though!
> 
> Im pretty liberal too, =) IDC How people choose to live it isnt my business and Im cool with it. =) thats how I roll, I was the ONLY Liberal in my highschool government class.. that made that class interesting...


yeah, you can definately see the italian in you, what with your blonde hair, pale skin and all lol.

im a slav. i even look like a babooshka (sp?). my mom's dad is russian, my mom's mom is french (born in france) my dad's moms mom was born in somewhere where they speak danish, dads moms dad was from yugoslavia, and my dads dads dad and mom were born in yugoslavia. lmao im typing on my phone so idk if that makes sense or if i even listed it right haha 


my hs gov teacher was a republican. one day, he looked at me and said 'im right wing. youre wrong wing.' i nearly died


----------



## ashiozz

Hehe don't knock my blonde paleness.. I don't see the sun because it's always so damn bright here so I stay inside like a vampire, I was actually darker when I lived in OH.. but I take after my dad and not my mom

Mom is olive colored and she's got auburn hair :) she looks much more italian than myself :(

But, meh, what're ya gonna do, Im just glad I got my tiny nose :)


----------



## ashiozz

and my gov teacher was in the middle.. which made things interesting, We all got a test to see what we score as, everyones numbers were really high, I think it went from 0 to 20 or something, I scored a 2 :( allll the way on the left of the chart, everyone else had high numbers =/

**is the outcast**


----------



## ..katie..

Nothing wrong with being an outcast =) We used to have really good debates in school ('we' being the four kids in our grade that gave a shit about anything.)

I didn't get any 'delicate' features from either side. I've got a strong jaw (its not square, though, thank god) big eyebrows, the big russian potato nose, gigantic eyes, and I'm shaped like a tiny linebacker. I'm small (short and smalled boned) but I'm...solid, I guess would be the word. I'm not fat, I'm mostly all muscle, but with the short and the small, you'd expect me to be "dainty"...and i'm kind of like a bull haha. Like a really young pitbull, before they get all lean and long but after they've lost the round puppy look.


----------



## ..katie..

I just watched half an episode of Toddlers and Tiaras. I think it should count as child abuse. that's just me, though...


----------



## ashiozz

ah.. I've always been short and solid too, I could kick most of the guys' asses when I was young.. and my brother warned DH that i was super athletic when we met, His words were "She doesn't look it, but she's small but mighty.." .. We went to climb camelback: DH told me that if I needed him to slow down to just let him know.. I pretty much ran up it, stopping periodically to wait for him...

..I felt like he felt a little emasculated that day =/...

Small but mighty is good, we can defend ourselves :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I just watched half an episode of Toddlers and Tiaras. I think it should count as child abuse. that's just me, though...

HAve you seen dance moms?? That shit is 100% crueler...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I just watched half an episode of Toddlers and Tiaras. I think it should count as child abuse. that's just me, though...
> 
> HAve you seen dance moms?? That shit is 100% crueler...Click to expand...

I can't. the fat lady reminds me of Cartman, except she's not trying to be funny, and I get so mad I shake. I take my tv seriously, damnit (lol)

GAH!


----------



## ashiozz

I also vaguely remember seeing a pageant once at my local mall as a child, and I remember asking my mother why those little girls were wearing so much makeup ... it seemed cruel to me even then.. Mom and I agreed this would NOT be in my future at that point. lol


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I just watched half an episode of Toddlers and Tiaras. I think it should count as child abuse. that's just me, though...
> 
> HAve you seen dance moms?? That shit is 100% crueler...Click to expand...
> 
> I can't. the fat lady reminds me of Cartman, except she's not trying to be funny, and I get so mad I shake. I take my tv seriously, damnit (lol)
> 
> GAH!Click to expand...

Since Ive been working half days I take the time I'm here to catch up on trash TV right? SO 4 rolls around and I am ENGROSSED in the steve wilkos show.. "WHO BURNED MY BABY" ... omg.. so I go out to tell mitch all about it, he says "Did they show the baby?" "No just a pic of the burn on her leg" "FAKKKKE" "but there were lie detector tests..." Mitch "....." ...."DON'T RUIN TRASH TV FOR ME!"


----------



## ..katie..

wtf is "who burned my baby"???? Is it about babies getting burned??

I started watching My Strange Addiction, but after I started getting ideas from it, I decided it was best to not watch it. (for example, the lady that ate comet. I seriously can't stop thinking about it now. When I'm not preggo or bfing, I may try it. Just once. yeah. Or the lady who was smelling pinesol?? I totally get that.)


----------



## ashiozz

0.0 I couldn't watch the last one where the chick drank her pee.. 

yeah, apparently this baby had a burn mark on her leg and neither parent was fessing up to causing it or knowing how it happened, they were split up , and dad had a new gf So I guess the mom said she noticed it when she picked baby up from dad's house and took baby to the hospital where she was told it was a recent burn, Dad and gf claim they saw the mark but it wasnt peeling when they picked baby up..

Lie detector test states that the girlfriend burned the baby: Did not say if it was on purpose or an accident, but still no one would fess up in the end.

-.- If my baby EVER came home from somewhere burned like that and no one gave me answers, my baby would never see that person again. Just sayin'


----------



## ..katie..

Oh hell no. NONONONO. NO. Grrrrr. I couldn't handle that sanely. The girlfriend would be in danger. So would the FOB, though, for allowing that woman to be near the child.

However, when my oldest neice started to walk, my sister was outside having a cigarette and I was standing in the doorway talking to her...My niece got between me and the door and did the little determined toddler walk to her mother and walked directly into her cigarette...had a nice burnmark on her forehead for a bit. My seester felt SOOOOOO bad =/
then, a couple years later, my sister's youngest did the same thing, except to me. Total heartbreak...

Ahh, little people. There's not a picture out there of me between 6months and 5years where I don't look like someone beat the shit out of me. I just walked into tables/people/pulled things on top of me/fell a lot/etc


Someone drank their pee?? I get it if youre stranded in the desert, but in normal daily life? ick.


----------



## ashiozz

yeah on my strange addiction she thought it would help her skin cancer. Some urine therapy thing she read online. 

I don't mean she purified it first like survivor man, I mean she pissed in a cup and straight up drank it.

And I agree I would be hostile pissed, esp with NO explanation, if it were an accident and FOB told me about what happened, I get that, but seriously?
I'd choke a bitch.


----------



## ashiozz

Side note: I learned on there that snorting baby powder didn't cause any harm for one chick either.. though what do you get from that..?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Side note: I learned on there that snorting baby powder didn't cause any harm for one chick either.. though what do you get from that..?

Oh god. could you imagine coughing it up? it'd be like a yeast infection in your lungs...

Hopefully snorting it would just lodge it in your sinuses and they would do a good enough job keeping your lungs clean...
If not, at least your breath would smell good, til your lungs started rotting out.


----------



## ashiozz

I also saw a woman on there that was eating her husbands ashes, they weren't even married or together that long before he died 0.o and she apparently LOST it...


Much as I love DH, I would not ingest his ashes... no thank you.


----------



## ..katie..

I know more than one person who has claimed to do coke cut with a relative's ashes.

On that note, do you care what happens to you when you die? Not your soul or anything, because afterlife discussions rarely turn out well, but your body?
I really would like to petition to not be embalmed (sp?) and buried in a very thin pine box after donating every piece of me they will take. I also want the Dropkick Murphys version of Amazing Grace to be played at my service, but that does in "funeral plans" lol


----------



## ashiozz

Uh.. I'd like to donate all I can, after that, I don't care whats done with my body, because I'm done using it, right? I mean, That's not to say I want it to be violated or anything, but meh, DH will probably cremate me if he outlives me.

Dad used to joke about wanting to be stuffed and put on my front porch.. Gross.

And My funeral is to be an irish style funeral .. I want a party , not a sad get together, I want people to have a blast and celebrate the time I WAS here .. not dwell on the fact that I'm not anymore..


For all I care I can be burried in a cardboard box..


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> I'm German by birth.. but technically German/Austrian ( dad was born there but left as a baby). My 17 year old daughter is a 1st gen American and this little bean will be too :)
> OH is Italian/ Danish but he looks so Italian its ridiculous lol complete with the big nose ( so glad he can't see this or I'd get something thrown at me lol )

I'm first gen from German too. Well, depending on how you want to look at it, I guess... my dad was born in Germany, so first gen, but Opa was born in Elbing right outside Koenigsberg. Which is now Poland. But he grew up there when it was Ost Prussia, and after WW2 he ended up in Heidelsberg where my Oma was born. So he was German from Poland... so does that make me German or Polish on his side?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Nothing wrong with being an outcast =) We used to have really good debates in school ('we' being the four kids in our grade that gave a shit about anything.)
> 
> I didn't get any 'delicate' features from either side. I've got a strong jaw (its not square, though, thank god) big eyebrows, the big russian potato nose, gigantic eyes, and I'm shaped like a tiny linebacker. I'm small (short and smalled boned) but I'm...solid, I guess would be the word. I'm not fat, I'm mostly all muscle, but with the short and the small, you'd expect me to be "dainty"...and i'm kind of like a bull haha. Like a really young pitbull, before they get all lean and long but after they've lost the round puppy look.

Best. Imagery. Ever. LOL


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I just watched half an episode of Toddlers and Tiaras. I think it should count as child abuse. that's just me, though...
> 
> HAve you seen dance moms?? That shit is 100% crueler...Click to expand...

Both should be child abuse, not glorified on TV. Makes me want to hug my little girl!

BTW: Try fenugreek when nursing! I went from "barely enough supply, can't really get anything out to pump" to "OMG tons of excess milk!!!" This shit is so potent it's been used for adoptive moms who've never had babies before to be able to breastfeed!!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> yeah on my strange addiction she thought it would help her skin cancer. Some urine therapy thing she read online.
> 
> I don't mean she purified it first like survivor man, I mean she pissed in a cup and straight up drank it.
> 
> And I agree I would be hostile pissed, esp with NO explanation, if it were an accident and FOB told me about what happened, I get that, but seriously?
> I'd choke a bitch.

Exactly... if it was a genuine accident, and you explain and tell me it was an accident, I'm cool with that. But to lie and try to hide it? Die bitch.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I know more than one person who has claimed to do coke cut with a relative's ashes.
> 
> On that note, do you care what happens to you when you die? Not your soul or anything, because afterlife discussions rarely turn out well, but your body?
> I really would like to petition to not be embalmed (sp?) and buried in a very thin pine box after donating every piece of me they will take. I also want the Dropkick Murphys version of Amazing Grace to be played at my service, but that does in "funeral plans" lol

I'm pragmatic... the VA will bury me for free. I've ordered my husband to have them do it, especially as I can't get life insurance with my medical history.


----------



## ashiozz

Ah, The joys of being the only one awake at this ungodly hour.

So my dog was up all night puking
I was having kind of bad BH but i doubt they did anything to my snapped shut cervix

And I am exhausted. -.- I really feel bitchy this AM.. people better not piss me off for the 4.5 hours I am away from my bed..


Hows everyone else..?


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> I'm German by birth.. but technically German/Austrian ( dad was born there but left as a baby). My 17 year old daughter is a 1st gen American and this little bean will be too :)
> OH is Italian/ Danish but he looks so Italian its ridiculous lol complete with the big nose ( so glad he can't see this or I'd get something thrown at me lol )
> 
> I'm first gen from German too. Well, depending on how you want to look at it, I guess... my dad was born in Germany, so first gen, but Opa was born in Elbing right outside Koenigsberg. Which is now Poland. But he grew up there when it was Ost Prussia, and after WW2 he ended up in Heidelsberg where my Oma was born. So he was German from Poland... so does that make me German or Polish on his side?Click to expand...


The lines were so blurred back then too but I'd say more German then polish just based on old borders lol though I could be wrong


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> Ah, The joys of being the only one awake at this ungodly hour.
> 
> So my dog was up all night puking
> I was having kind of bad BH but i doubt they did anything to my snapped shut cervix
> 
> And I am exhausted. -.- I really feel bitchy this AM.. people better not piss me off for the 4.5 hours I am away from my bed..
> 
> 
> Hows everyone else..?


i got woken up about 7x overnight with either really bad BH or who knows what these are lol. All I know is that I was happily asleep an suddenly I was being woken up to raging pain in my tummy and lower back. I've had a few this morning too. OH hugged the belly this morning and asked me if i was contracting.. told him no idea :haha:

glad Im not the only one in a bad mood lol

About to rip the face off OH's ex wife. We are supposed to be driving up to Ohio June 4th or 5th to be able to let OH attend his youngest son's high school graduation. So this morning OH tells his son we will be driving up there and bringing me and baby, which he was cool about but apparently mommy was reading over his shoulder and immediately pipes in with " there is limited seating Julia can't come" Bitch don't start with me this morning lol Just because you still hold flame for him and live in a magical fairytale land where you think he is coming back to you. Not going to happen. Oh and your son hates you lol which is unfortunate but very true. He is 18 has a 9pm bedtime and she takes the power cord off his computer by 8pm and his cell phone ( he listens to music to fall asleep) and reads every conversation he has with his father. She is so ridiculously over bearing that Michael has come to us on many occasions just needing to blow off stem because he can't deal with her anymore.
:growlmad:


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Ah, The joys of being the only one awake at this ungodly hour.
> 
> So my dog was up all night puking
> I was having kind of bad BH but i doubt they did anything to my snapped shut cervix
> 
> And I am exhausted. -.- I really feel bitchy this AM.. people better not piss me off for the 4.5 hours I am away from my bed..
> 
> 
> Hows everyone else..?

Oh, I was awake. Miss Princess was up at 3:30. LOL

Sorry you are having a bad morning hon! :(


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Ah, The joys of being the only one awake at this ungodly hour.
> 
> So my dog was up all night puking
> I was having kind of bad BH but i doubt they did anything to my snapped shut cervix
> 
> And I am exhausted. -.- I really feel bitchy this AM.. people better not piss me off for the 4.5 hours I am away from my bed..
> 
> 
> Hows everyone else..?
> 
> 
> i got woken up about 7x overnight with either really bad BH or who knows what these are lol. All I know is that I was happily asleep an suddenly I was being woken up to raging pain in my tummy and lower back. I've had a few this morning too. OH hugged the belly this morning and asked me if i was contracting.. told him no idea :haha:
> 
> glad Im not the only one in a bad mood lol
> 
> About to rip the face off OH's ex wife. We are supposed to be driving up to Ohio June 4th or 5th to be able to let OH attend his youngest son's high school graduation. So this morning OH tells his son we will be driving up there and bringing me and baby, which he was cool about but apparently mommy was reading over his shoulder and immediately pipes in with " there is limited seating Julia can't come" Bitch don't start with me this morning lol Just because you still hold flame for him and live in a magical fairytale land where you think he is coming back to you. Not going to happen. Oh and your son hates you lol which is unfortunate but very true. He is 18 has a 9pm bedtime and she takes the power cord off his computer by 8pm and his cell phone ( he listens to music to fall asleep) and reads every conversation he has with his father. She is so ridiculously over bearing that Michael has come to us on many occasions just needing to blow off stem because he can't deal with her anymore.
> :growlmad:Click to expand...

Wow, what a controlling bitch! She's going to lose her son. 

I mean, we occasionally take my son's cell phone, but he's still 13. (And it's funny because he'll tell us "Jesus doesn't like it when you confiscate my cell phone!") I'd suggest he get a job and start paying for his own cell phone. Then he can tell the bitch to fuck off if she takes it. <angry face here>

Yeah, I've always said German not Polish, because he doesn't even speak a word of Polish, the family always spoke German at home. (I wish I knew it better than I do. They were determined we speak good English, and ergo I can pretty much only speak the very basics.)


----------



## Menelly

PS: We need our Lauragiggles back. This thread doesn't move nearly fast enough without her. ;)


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Ah, The joys of being the only one awake at this ungodly hour.
> 
> So my dog was up all night puking
> I was having kind of bad BH but i doubt they did anything to my snapped shut cervix
> 
> And I am exhausted. -.- I really feel bitchy this AM.. people better not piss me off for the 4.5 hours I am away from my bed..
> 
> 
> Hows everyone else..?
> 
> 
> i got woken up about 7x overnight with either really bad BH or who knows what these are lol. All I know is that I was happily asleep an suddenly I was being woken up to raging pain in my tummy and lower back. I've had a few this morning too. OH hugged the belly this morning and asked me if i was contracting.. told him no idea :haha:
> 
> glad Im not the only one in a bad mood lol
> 
> About to rip the face off OH's ex wife. We are supposed to be driving up to Ohio June 4th or 5th to be able to let OH attend his youngest son's high school graduation. So this morning OH tells his son we will be driving up there and bringing me and baby, which he was cool about but apparently mommy was reading over his shoulder and immediately pipes in with " there is limited seating Julia can't come" Bitch don't start with me this morning lol Just because you still hold flame for him and live in a magical fairytale land where you think he is coming back to you. Not going to happen. Oh and your son hates you lol which is unfortunate but very true. He is 18 has a 9pm bedtime and she takes the power cord off his computer by 8pm and his cell phone ( he listens to music to fall asleep) and reads every conversation he has with his father. She is so ridiculously over bearing that Michael has come to us on many occasions just needing to blow off stem because he can't deal with her anymore.
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, what a controlling bitch! She's going to lose her son.
> 
> I mean, we occasionally take my son's cell phone, but he's still 13. (And it's funny because he'll tell us "Jesus doesn't like it when you confiscate my cell phone!") I'd suggest he get a job and start paying for his own cell phone. Then he can tell the bitch to fuck off if she takes it. <angry face here>
> 
> Yeah, I've always said German not Polish, because he doesn't even speak a word of Polish, the family always spoke German at home. (I wish I knew it better than I do. They were determined we speak good English, and ergo I can pretty much only speak the very basics.)Click to expand...

The crazy bitch won't let him get a job because that would mean she doesn't have control for however long he's out of the house for. She has even told him that while he is in college same rules apply. I mean really? I grew up with super ridiculously overbearing strict german parents. My father had no problems beating me into submission and controlling every min of everyday with me. And now I hate him and have no contact with either of them lol She has no idea how much that young man is going to resent her one day if he doesn't already. Michael is hellbent on going to a particular school up there otherwise when the time came we would gladly move him down here to Florida and let him attend school here where he would have more freedom. He's a good kid.. gets good grades, stays out of trouble. He's a a nerd like the rest of us lol Not exactly someone you need to keep an eye on 24/7

I grew up with the rule that we only spoke german at home.. english only came in when we had company. unfortunately i am getting rather rusty because I don't have anyone to speak it to :(


----------



## jules7521

blah sorry so crabby.. just won't want to drive 1200 miles with a 5 week old if she is going to suddenly pull punches and not let OH see his son because i'm there ya know.. le sigh


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Ah, The joys of being the only one awake at this ungodly hour.
> 
> So my dog was up all night puking
> I was having kind of bad BH but i doubt they did anything to my snapped shut cervix
> 
> And I am exhausted. -.- I really feel bitchy this AM.. people better not piss me off for the 4.5 hours I am away from my bed..
> 
> 
> Hows everyone else..?
> 
> 
> i got woken up about 7x overnight with either really bad BH or who knows what these are lol. All I know is that I was happily asleep an suddenly I was being woken up to raging pain in my tummy and lower back. I've had a few this morning too. OH hugged the belly this morning and asked me if i was contracting.. told him no idea :haha:
> 
> glad Im not the only one in a bad mood lol
> 
> About to rip the face off OH's ex wife. We are supposed to be driving up to Ohio June 4th or 5th to be able to let OH attend his youngest son's high school graduation. So this morning OH tells his son we will be driving up there and bringing me and baby, which he was cool about but apparently mommy was reading over his shoulder and immediately pipes in with " there is limited seating Julia can't come" Bitch don't start with me this morning lol Just because you still hold flame for him and live in a magical fairytale land where you think he is coming back to you. Not going to happen. Oh and your son hates you lol which is unfortunate but very true. He is 18 has a 9pm bedtime and she takes the power cord off his computer by 8pm and his cell phone ( he listens to music to fall asleep) and reads every conversation he has with his father. She is so ridiculously over bearing that Michael has come to us on many occasions just needing to blow off stem because he can't deal with her anymore.
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, what a controlling bitch! She's going to lose her son.
> 
> I mean, we occasionally take my son's cell phone, but he's still 13. (And it's funny because he'll tell us "Jesus doesn't like it when you confiscate my cell phone!") I'd suggest he get a job and start paying for his own cell phone. Then he can tell the bitch to fuck off if she takes it. <angry face here>
> 
> Yeah, I've always said German not Polish, because he doesn't even speak a word of Polish, the family always spoke German at home. (I wish I knew it better than I do. They were determined we speak good English, and ergo I can pretty much only speak the very basics.)Click to expand...
> 
> The crazy bitch won't let him get a job because that would mean she doesn't have control for however long he's out of the house for. She has even told him that while he is in college same rules apply. I mean really? I grew up with super ridiculously overbearing strict german parents. My father had no problems beating me into submission and controlling every min of everyday with me. And now I hate him and have no contact with either of them lol She has no idea how much that young man is going to resent her one day if he doesn't already. Michael is hellbent on going to a particular school up there otherwise when the time came we would gladly move him down here to Florida and let him attend school here where he would have more freedom. He's a good kid.. gets good grades, stays out of trouble. He's a a nerd like the rest of us lol Not exactly someone you need to keep an eye on 24/7
> 
> I grew up with the rule that we only spoke german at home.. english only came in when we had company. unfortunately i am getting rather rusty because I don't have anyone to speak it to :(Click to expand...

Won't "let" him? He's 18. I'd say "fuck that noise" and move down to you guys as soon as school is out. There is no way I'd tolerate that as an adult!


----------



## ..katie..

Good morning everyone!

Its a nice, cool day outside, the wind is just slightly blowing, my dogs are happily frollicking with their new toy, FOB has been civil for 2.25 days now, and I?

I am grumpy as fuck.


Seriously, I keep feeling like my asshole is spasming (im so sorry you all had to read that), my head hurts, i'm really swollen for the FIRST TIME in this pregnancy, MY FUCKING WATER STILL HASN'T BROKEN AND I'M NOT IN GOD DAMNED LABOR, and I've thrown up everything that i've put in my stomach since four o'clock this morning, when I first woke up sobbing because in my dream I thought my leg was being pulled off in a hay bailer, but it turns out my stupid hips just don't want to cope anymore!!! Oh, and I have to go to fucking work.

GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



On a side note, I really want some vanilla pudding.


----------



## Menelly

<hands over the Vanilla pudding and backs away VERY slowly..>

I'm sorry you are having such a horrible day. :( It will eventually get better, (after the pain and joy of labor, that is!) I'll send some early labor vibes your way!!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> <hands over the Vanilla pudding and backs away VERY slowly..>
> 
> I'm sorry you are having such a horrible day. :( It will eventually get better, (after the pain and joy of labor, that is!) I'll send some early labor vibes your way!!

Thank you lol. I'm sort of scary. Even the dogs are staying far away from me, and when i'm pissy, they generally get more obnoxious in their efforts to make me happy.

I almost feel bad about wanting her out, but she's been getting hiccups for a long time now, her heartbeat is steady as all get out, I watched her practice breathe and it looks like she's got the hang of it, and she's estimated at 6lb3oz, which I know can be off, but she'll still be over five even if it's lower-ly-off. Plus, she's head down, facing the right way, im getting more paranoid about movements, and I'm generally unhappy and she's recieving all those chemicals.

So, i ALMOST feel bad. not quite.


----------



## ..katie..

I've been screaming Reel Big Fish all day long. Hopefully that annoys her enough to come out.



...it could happen.


----------



## ashiozz

Jules, My dad treated me how your OH's baby momma treats her son. I had a 6PM curfew as a teenager, and if he thought i wasn't home he was calling all my friends, most of the time I was in my room and he didn't know. *rolls eyes* .. I moved out at 17 and we're not very close...

That'll be how her son reacts, I am sure. 

Katie I too am cranky today, so that makes three of us? There must be something in the air. 

My puppy was up puking his dinner, and my husband was snoring SO loud.. I had FINALLY moved to the couch to get some damn sleep, I had passed out, it was 1AM.. next thing I know its 1:30 and my husband is standing over me yelling "YOUR DOG THREW UP"....... Omg I was ready to fume... I cried instead.. and I yelled a little because I get tired of being the one that cleans up every pet mess, he said he was cleaning it but wanted to let me know.. why do i give a fuck? I HAD JUST gotten to sleep.. so I got sleep from around 2AM til 6 - Its my dads birthday so I have to call him, Then Im taking a longass nap and I SWEAR if anyone wakes me up, even if theyre bleeding or dying, I might bitch them out.. severely. -.-

I too had pains last night that weren't labor. IDK how much longer I can do this and stay sane...


----------



## jules7521

i might be going in shortly.. been having pains since midnight and they aren't going away.. 4 bottles of water and a hot shower arent helping either.. too bad they will just keep me for 5 hours and send me home again. probably
this shit hurts


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> <hands over the Vanilla pudding and backs away VERY slowly..>
> 
> I'm sorry you are having such a horrible day. :( It will eventually get better, (after the pain and joy of labor, that is!) I'll send some early labor vibes your way!!
> 
> Thank you lol. I'm sort of scary. Even the dogs are staying far away from me, and when i'm pissy, they generally get more obnoxious in their efforts to make me happy.
> 
> I almost feel bad about wanting her out, but she's been getting hiccups for a long time now, her heartbeat is steady as all get out, I watched her practice breathe and it looks like she's got the hang of it, and she's estimated at 6lb3oz, which I know can be off, but she'll still be over five even if it's lower-ly-off. Plus, she's head down, facing the right way, im getting more paranoid about movements, and I'm generally unhappy and she's recieving all those chemicals.
> 
> So, i ALMOST feel bad. not quite.Click to expand...

Search "accupressure to induce labor" on YouTube. ;) Since you're already 2cm dialated, it might actually work for you. It did for one of my best friends, she was in labor 12 hours later. I didn't really get a chance to try since I had my csec right at 38 weeks.


----------



## ashiozz

OH NOHS!! YOURE NEXT!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope they don't send you home without a baby.


Katie, We're going to be here forever...

Same with Vaurissa and Sachiko :(


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> i might be going in shortly.. been having pains since midnight and they aren't going away.. 4 bottles of water and a hot shower arent helping either.. too bad they will just keep me for 5 hours and send me home again. probably
> this shit hurts

Oooh sounds promising! We'll keep our fingers crossed. :)


----------



## ..katie..

just a quick update...i'll catch up on the thread in a couple hours, but i let the dr know i was all swollen and had a headache, so she told me to go get my bp checked. it was 146/something, which isnt high but im normally low (112/?) and theyre having me come in first thing in the morning. and about half an hour ago, i started having what im pretty sure are contractions. so we shall see.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> just a quick update...i'll catch up on the thread in a couple hours, but i let the dr know i was all swollen and had a headache, so she told me to go get my bp checked. it was 146/something, which isnt high but im normally low (112/?) and theyre having me come in first thing in the morning. and about half an hour ago, i started having what im pretty sure are contractions. so we shall see.

ooh! We might be going somewhere! Keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you. :)


----------



## jules7521

im trying to push off going as long as possible lol def the start of something.. she's as per ultrasound super low. and i am getting shooting pains up my back.. into my lower pelvis and my bump goes rock hard


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I dont think they are doing anything down there except being slightly painful :(
> 
> Still has my plug to my knowledge..
> 
> 
> No one will throw things here :) lmao . I'm also actually just 3rd generation american, so I know it's rough for immigrants :)

A lot of us are closer to our roots than I thought, lol, I am second generation American! And I have been back to Germany, for 6 years, the more I am here the more I want to go back to stay!! LOL Speaking of, my family is from and still lives in Wiesbaden, what areas are you others we have on from Germany from? I know it's Jules and Menelly, unless I got that wrong like I did with Ash and WOW:dohh: preg brain... LOL


----------



## jules7521

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I dont think they are doing anything down there except being slightly painful :(
> 
> Still has my plug to my knowledge..
> 
> 
> No one will throw things here :) lmao . I'm also actually just 3rd generation american, so I know it's rough for immigrants :)
> 
> A lot of us are closer to our roots than I thought, lol, I am second generation American! And I have been back to Germany, for 6 years, the more I am here the more I want to go back to stay!! LOL Speaking of, my family is from and still lives in Wiesbaden, what areas are you others we have on from Germany from? I know it's Jules and Menelly, unless I got that wrong like I did with Ash and WOW:dohh: preg brain... LOLClick to expand...

I grew up in Duesseldorf :) and was born in Hanover...yep a crazy northerner lol 

btw--ouch :(


----------



## Ems77

jules7521 said:


> I grew up in Duesseldorf :) and was born in Hanover...yep a crazy northerner lol
> 
> btw--ouch :(

Cool  I never really made it that far north, just once to Europa... that was truly AWESOME! Is the "btw, ouch" for me? I am lost.....



..katie.. said:


> On that note, do you care what happens to you when you die? Not your soul or anything, because afterlife discussions rarely turn out well, but your body?

I too want to donate as much as possible; and after that no, I don't care now, because I am pretty damn sure I am not going to care at all then! LOL



..katie.. said:


> Oh hell no. NONONONO. NO. Grrrrr. I couldn't handle that sanely. The girlfriend would be in danger. So would the FOB, though, for allowing that woman to be near the child.

I get like that too, sometimes I scare myself!! My EX husband (not her father) picked up DD by the collar one time and held her against a door to yell at her... she was 5. The door opened and they fell down the basement stairs. He threw himself backward to land against the wall and basically protected her, but it was ON! I screamed at him, snatched her up (she was half my weight at the time) and carried her back up the few stairs and into the living room to the couch. Adrenaline is an amazing thing!! I smacked the shit out of him too... I was lucky I wasn't arrested... I am very very Momma-bearish with my children!!!


----------



## ashiozz

omg everyones going into labor but me :( my friend who is a week ahead of me is on her way to the hospital right now :(


....................................... Someone share some labor dust. NAO!


----------



## Menelly

Sorry Ash! :(

Hey, Katie! The Mar. 29th episode of Jon Stewart had Rachael Maddow as the guest. I figured you could swoon twice. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Is ok :( I just feel like Im never going to be unpregnant ever again.. is that even a word?

... Is it Friday yet...?


----------



## Menelly

I'm pretty sure its Thursday, but my days are all blurred together now. ;)

You'll eventually become unpregnant. Even if it involves forcible doctor eviction. I promise, they'll remove the parasite eventually. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Technically today was a day on my "BABY IS NOT TO BE BORN TODAY" list anyways. It's my father's birthday.

Speaking of parents, apparently mine can't put their anger towards each other off to the side long enough to meet their grand child together.. so my dad's not coming out until AFTER the baby is born, he WILL come out at the same time as my step dad (step dad and mom are split up and divorcing.. step dad's coming during a holiday from work because he can't get time off beforehand, and moms bringing her fiance, so I understand that) ... but talk about mature adults.. right?


----------



## Menelly

That's awesome of your family. </sarc>

I didn't have to worry about that. My mom and I have a mutual pact to pretend the other doesn't exist.


----------



## ashiozz

My dad and I usually do the same.. he didnt even know his grandson's name until today..

My mom got mad even mentioned he doesnt want to be here while she is, I had to calm her down and tell her its better that way anyways.

I wish people would be less selfish and make this about the BABY. It's really stressful.


----------



## Ems77

People are crazy aren't they? I am truly amazed, as you said, the amount of pure selfishness that goes on in adults. 

As a teenager, I grew really tired of it and could not wait to become an adult and not have to deal with the crap anymore... for years after getting married and living the 'adult' life, I was FLOORED at the way other adults acted, I was so naive to think that everyone actually grew the hell up, matured and dealt with things the way adults should. Sometimes it still surprises me, but for the most part I have learned that I was so wrong, and I roll my eyes. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

^^ This.. Except my whole parental fight issue thing just RECENTLY started, they got along when I was a kid, so I had no idea to expect this as an adult. Now I feel like I was supposed to feel in my kid/teen yrs (theyve been split up since I was 6) .. But I would expect behavior like this out of kids/teens not grown adults, and esp when theyre both about to become grandparents for the first time..

I will say my mother did not mention anything about not wanting to be near my dad and she was upset he cant be around her and put it behind him, but she did then go off and say "FINE IM NOT COMING OUT SO HE CAN.."


**eye roll** i just want not to be in the goddamn middle and I want it to be about tyler.. not them.

Is that a lot to ask?


----------



## ashiozz

spongebob easy mac will make it all better :)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> spongebob easy mac will make it all better :)

We're having mac and cheese also!! :-D


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> spongebob easy mac will make it all better :)
> 
> We're having mac and cheese also!! :-DClick to expand...

omnomnom.. :) love mac n cheese, no effort is always nice

I feel lazy tonight.. very lazy... Like I don't want to move.. at all. 


Today sucked and Im ready for tomorrow :)


----------



## ..katie..

new update...am home now. will have the comp soon. ive gone from a contraction every 40 mins to 35. in 5 hours. this might just be a fluke. goooooodddddddddddddd =/


----------



## ashiozz

:( .. at least your body is doing SOMETHING.. Hopefully it gets on it and starts contracting more frequently =(


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> That's awesome of your family. </sarc>
> 
> I didn't have to worry about that. My mom and I have a mutual pact to pretend the other doesn't exist.

I'm curious, are you and your father close?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Technically today was a day on my "BABY IS NOT TO BE BORN TODAY" list anyways. It's my father's birthday.
> 
> Speaking of parents, apparently mine can't put their anger towards each other off to the side long enough to meet their grand child together.. so my dad's not coming out until AFTER the baby is born, he WILL come out at the same time as my step dad (step dad and mom are split up and divorcing.. step dad's coming during a holiday from work because he can't get time off beforehand, and moms bringing her fiance, so I understand that) ... but talk about mature adults.. right?

Oh my hell. Lets totally use this as a reason to be bitter, aye?

grrowl.


----------



## ..katie..

Couple things here...

No one mentions that your ass is going to hurt. from the cheeks, to the hole, to the tailbone. it hurts.
In between contractions, it feels like period cramps.
Contractions DONT feel like braxton hicks...that confused me.

My head effing hurts. I have 11.5 hours til I go to the dr unless I manage to get contractions between 5-7mins or my water breaks.


----------



## ashiozz

What do contractions feel like? I am so scared I won't KNOW


----------



## ..katie..

you'll know. um, bhs for me feel like tightening from the top of the bump down. these feel like ripples from the top down and tightening on the sides going towards the middle. with ass spasms. idk if ass spasms are just me, but if you get them, it might be it haha. also, my boobs have been pouring. idk if thats just because they wanted to or if its a sign but yeah.

menelly, ive been rubbing the web of my thumb/finger thing =)

they were getting closer and then they went back to 40 and now i havent gotten the next one. if this is a fluke imma jump off a freaking bridge.

also am going to bed because im wiped.


----------



## ashiozz

Goodnight and good luck!!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ^^ This.. Except my whole parental fight issue thing just RECENTLY started, they got along when I was a kid, so I had no idea to expect this as an adult. Now I feel like I was supposed to feel in my kid/teen yrs (theyve been split up since I was 6) .. But I would expect behavior like this out of kids/teens not grown adults, and esp when theyre both about to become grandparents for the first time..
> 
> I will say my mother did not mention anything about not wanting to be near my dad and she was upset he cant be around her and put it behind him, but she did then go off and say "FINE IM NOT COMING OUT SO HE CAN.."
> 
> 
> **eye roll** i just want not to be in the goddamn middle and I want it to be about tyler.. not them.
> 
> Is that a lot to ask?

It's not a lot to ask at all, but expecting maturity from immature people is generally only a route to heart ache and irritation. Unfortunately.

Sorry they're being twatwaffles.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> spongebob easy mac will make it all better :)

That should make everything better. :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome of your family. </sarc>
> 
> I didn't have to worry about that. My mom and I have a mutual pact to pretend the other doesn't exist.
> 
> I'm curious, are you and your father close?Click to expand...

I adore my dad, but he lives in Oregon and I rarely see him. I'm not sure if this helps me to like him more or not. ;) I get along great with my stepmom too.

My mom is a psycho abusive drug addled drunk whore. (I'm probably missing a couple of good adjectives in there, but I'm too tired to care.) So I avoid her. She doesn't know I'm MARRIED let alone that she has another grandbaby. My husband has never even met her.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> you'll know. um, bhs for me feel like tightening from the top of the bump down. these feel like ripples from the top down and tightening on the sides going towards the middle. with ass spasms. idk if ass spasms are just me, but if you get them, it might be it haha. also, my boobs have been pouring. idk if thats just because they wanted to or if its a sign but yeah.
> 
> menelly, ive been rubbing the web of my thumb/finger thing =)
> 
> they were getting closer and then they went back to 40 and now i havent gotten the next one. if this is a fluke imma jump off a freaking bridge.
> 
> also am going to bed because im wiped.

Yeah, the web rub really sets off contractions! That's the one that worked for Becca! I think you keep doing it until you're in full labor every few min if you can. But I'm hopeful for you!

Those do sound like real contractions. I felt them in my ass with Tyler too!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome of your family. </sarc>
> 
> I didn't have to worry about that. My mom and I have a mutual pact to pretend the other doesn't exist.
> 
> I'm curious, are you and your father close?Click to expand...
> 
> I adore my dad, but he lives in Oregon and I rarely see him. I'm not sure if this helps me to like him more or not. ;) I get along great with my stepmom too.
> 
> My mom is a psycho abusive drug addled drunk whore. (I'm probably missing a couple of good adjectives in there, but I'm too tired to care.) So I avoid her. She doesn't know I'm MARRIED let alone that she has another grandbaby. My husband has never even met her.Click to expand...

Ahh, gotta love psycho parents. I stay in contact with mine, but my dad and I only talk once every few mos, we were fine until he got remarried, and his relationship with my mom was better before that to... so IDK why that could be :dohh:

and yes, Spongebob mac and cheese DOES make everything better =) Is it odd that I keep that in the house and we have no children yet? (outside of my womb anyways)


My friend who is putting her baby up for adoption is in labor tonight!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Menelly

I wouldn't be surprised then that the problem is really your stepmom. Sometimes that happens. My mom can't STAND my stepmom. (And the feeling is mutual. But no one can stand my mom.)

I had mac & cheese too, tonight. But we threw a can of chili in it so we could have chili mac! Mmm...

And not weird on the spongebob at all. If you're paying the same price, why NOT have the fun noodles?

There seem to be labor vibes in the air. Probably the full moon. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Im jealous like mad.. I got nothing, Im convinced he will have to be forced out. 

Lol

Im sure the issue is my fathers wife (she's not my step mother, because I said so..?) .. but it's odd cuz my dad and step dad get along really well 0.o

Hm, so tomorrow my work is throwing me a baby shower, maybe that will push me into labor..? Lmao.


----------



## ..katie..

update at 4:19am.
im gonna jump off a freaking cliff. nothing was bad enough to wakeme up in the past four hours, but i did wake up to pee and my left leg is doing the thing my right leg has been doing for weeks now....so i can barely walk. i feel like i belong on the walking dead.
also, i am once again of the obscenely swollen vag brigade. and im hungry. 4.5 hrs til dr appt.
im gonna cry.


----------



## Menelly

But I bet you're the world's cutest zombie, Katie. ;)

I saw that on Reddit the other day, in fact. Someone said "does anyone else wish Laura would have a miscarriage just so the zombie baby will eat her from the inside out?" And since she's pretty much no one's favorite character, I had to laugh at it.

Good luck at the doctor's!


----------



## Ems77

I can't remember who it was...:dohh: but someone talked about their FB being hidden so that no one was able to see it, how did you do that? A friend of mine is having issues.


----------



## ashiozz

I feel like it was Jules but.I think if you go to your account settings you can make your profile private..


----------



## Ems77

I wonder if that's what she meant. I was thinking maybe she had done something a little more than just that by the way she was talking. Hmmm...


----------



## ashiozz

Idk you can make yourself unsearchable there.. ypu can also block people if they really suck


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Idk you can make yourself unsearchable there.. ypu can also block people if they really suck

True... I'll let her know all of that.


----------



## ashiozz

So I'm awake and don't have to be at work until 11 30.. its 7.. I could clean.. but I'm lazy..... Meh.. Katie needs to birth that baby before we all see her on the news with hostages lmao


----------



## Ems77

I was woken up this morning at 5:30 by a TELEMARKETER!!!! They are DAMN lucky I couldn't find the phone before it stopped ringing. I did call back though (hence the reason I figured out it was a telemarketer and got a machine...:growlmad:). I have had a cold since Tuesday and was SOOOOO not in the mood for that shit. Couldn't go back to bed because I couldn't breathe (meds had worn off) so here I am at work... *sigh*...


----------



## Ems77

Can't taste my Starbucks either, shouldn't have bothered with the $4.00 cup of coffee this morning... I is a sad panda...:nope:


----------



## ashiozz

lmao.. I hope you start feeling better. I have an Ohio area code and my phone number unfortunately looks like it belongs to a taxi company, i get calls at ALL KINDS of random hours >< Usually i pick up and bitch whoever it is out if theyre calling ridiculously early...

I'm cleaning :) usually I am up at 6AM so today has thrown me off..


----------



## Menelly

I keep being woken up by a baby that wants to nom for 15 seconds and go back to sleep... and then be pissy if I expect her to stay asleep. Yay!


----------



## ashiozz

aww :( .. I lost all my stamina and am now just sitting here watching the progress (or lack of) for my friend in labor.. They're inducing her, I think she was in false labor when she went in but shes 39 weeks so it looks like they figured "why not?" anyhow she hasn't dilated much and her water isn't breaking, She left out that she hadn't been dilated yet though on facebook so course I asked "why dont they break it" so she jumps down my throat with "ITS NOT THAT DAMN SIMPLE.. they have to dilate me, then start contractions.." ..... Im ready to jump through my damn facebook and smack her -.- she's been kind of bitchy the whole pregnancy which I've understood.. she's not keeping this baby, but OMG. Seriously? Please jump down my throat first thing in the morning.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I keep being woken up by a baby that wants to nom for 15 seconds and go back to sleep... and then be pissy if I expect her to stay asleep. Yay!

You've become Kesslie's slave ;) lmao


----------



## Menelly

I'd have to sit on my hands not to tell her off. Honestly. Eesh. "I know what childbirth entails, but I assumed when you said you were in labor earlier, you were."

Oy. Some people.

Hope you get some steam back soon?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I keep being woken up by a baby that wants to nom for 15 seconds and go back to sleep... and then be pissy if I expect her to stay asleep. Yay!
> 
> You've become Kesslie's slave ;) lmaoClick to expand...

It's OK, you'll be Tyler's slave in a few weeks!


----------



## ashiozz

Sure will be. Nah I don't need more stamina for cleaning, just for work, The rest of the cleaning can wait for DH. I did the kitchen and the living room, he can do the floors, bathroom, and our room :) I feel that's fair enough. lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I'd have to sit on my hands not to tell her off. Honestly. Eesh. "I know what childbirth entails, but I assumed when you said you were in labor earlier, you were."
> 
> Oy. Some people.
> 
> Hope you get some steam back soon?


Uh I told her not to get fussy with me.. I figure that's a good warning, one of her friends chimed in saying "shes in labor and they won't feed her"

And I nearly said "Did anyone ask you? And LABOR would entail having contractions, if she was having contractions I think I'd be more welcoming of the bitch fest she just gave me, thanks" -.-


BUT I kept my hands uh... still? Lmao .. I'm just going to let her be a bitch and when the baby inside of her is finally OUT (because my god that baby makes her mean) .. I will then talk to her.


----------



## Menelly

Good plan, I suppose. Can't really get too mad at extremely pregnant women, you folks are too uncomfy for a sense of humor. ;)

Well, hope the pitocin works for her soon? :)


----------



## ashiozz

AH she just informed me shes being a bitch due to her mother.. Apparently cuz this is an adoption her mom said she can't be there cuz it's too hard.

...-.- So I guess I can forgive, and yes I hope it works soon or else I might go insane FOR her. lmao

I really don't want induction like THAT , It's one thing if your cervix is ready, but to go from nothing to labor sounds dangerous and it seems to me its asking for c-section.. thats what scares me.. **talks to cervix** OPEN MOFO.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> aww :( .. I lost all my stamina and am now just sitting here watching the progress (or lack of) for my friend in labor.. They're inducing her, I think she was in false labor when she went in but shes 39 weeks so it looks like they figured "why not?" anyhow she hasn't dilated much and her water isn't breaking, She left out that she hadn't been dilated yet though on facebook so course I asked "why dont they break it" so she jumps down my throat with "ITS NOT THAT DAMN SIMPLE.. they have to dilate me, then start contractions.." ..... Im ready to jump through my damn facebook and smack her -.- she's been kind of bitchy the whole pregnancy which I've understood.. she's not keeping this baby, but OMG. Seriously? Please jump down my throat first thing in the morning.

Holy crap, RIGHT?!?!?! Damn, what's wrong with people!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> AH she just informed me shes being a bitch due to her mother.. Apparently cuz this is an adoption her mom said she can't be there cuz it's too hard.
> 
> ...-.- So I guess I can forgive, and yes I hope it works soon or else I might go insane FOR her. lmao
> 
> I really don't want induction like THAT , It's one thing if your cervix is ready, but to go from nothing to labor sounds dangerous and it seems to me its asking for c-section.. thats what scares me.. **talks to cervix** OPEN MOFO.

I can understand the stress then. Her mom is being a twat. If MOM thinks its too hard, how on earth does she think her daughter is feeling? Twatwaffly fucklestick she is.

And yes... cervix, get to work! Try EPO?


----------



## ashiozz

I'm getting desperate and might start trying that this weekend.
Her parents have been TERRIBLE since she made her decision, Her dad actually won't talk to her because she wouldn't get an abortion.. and her parents are still together, so it's started some huge issues...


I feel like they should be proud of her for her decision, but that's just me. My worst fear is baby tyler getting some chick pregnant as a teenager or young adult before he's ready to put the big boy pants on and be a daddy... I would be sooooo pissed....


----------



## ashiozz

Someone motivate me to go to work. I don't want to.. but I HAVE to today -.-


----------



## Menelly

Heh. We've already planned on getting Kesslie on BC until she's 18. She can make her own decisions then, but I don't want her growing up at 14. :(

The world is pretty scary now!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Someone motivate me to go to work. I don't want to.. but I HAVE to today -.-

<Rolls up newspaper and waves around in a threatening fashon... >
Go to work!!


----------



## ashiozz

They need male BC... If we were having a girl she'd be on the depo shot, so I could TAKE HER BUM to the doctor, and make SURE she's current on her BC...

..With a boy -- you buy him condoms and hope he uses them =/ My step brother did not, My little brother did though so that's a good sign, but yeah, I don't want my little boy to be a deadbeat daddy way young.. 


..I also don't want him to knock up a girl that would try to keep him away from his baby either =/ 

I have too many fears 0.o


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Heh. We've already planned on getting Kesslie on BC until she's 18. She can make her own decisions then, but I don't want her growing up at 14. :(
> 
> The world is pretty scary now!

Yessireebob!!! I have already told my daughter (will be 14 on May 9th) that I would prefer she wait to have sex, but if she thinks she might, to let me know BEFORE she does so that we can get her on BC. I promised her that there would be NO negative repercussions from coming to me FIRST. Also advised her that if she comes to me after the fact and is pregnant, because she was stupid and didn't come to me in the FIRST place, she's dead! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao. I asked for BC because of cramps when I was 14 -- I wasn't sexually active, I just was in serious pain, a lot ....

But BC makes me mean and it made me bleed almost all the time 0.o .. So I didn't stay on it -- I became a condom advocate.. 

My mom was a teen mom with my half sister (she was 19).. and she always told me if it ever happened she'd be mad but she would help, I told her I'd put a baby up for adoption because we were really poor anyways.

..And thankfully I was a smart kid, so there were no "oops" babies. My mom always said from the time I was 18+ to her friends that were already grandparents, "at least I know when my daughter calls and says 'mom, I'm pregnant, that baby was planned, which makes me proud to wait to be a gramma.'"
=) and yes, this one was planned, but she actually got to find out in person even though we live 2K miles apart =)


I think it all depends on the kid and how the idea is presented, but yes, they SHOULD be educated and it ISN'T just up to school, it's up to parents as well =)


----------



## Menelly

Abstinence only education makes me sad.

Parents who think the schools should handle it alone make me sadder.


----------



## ashiozz

Our school used to teach abstinence, but my sophomore year was the first year they stopped that and actually TAUGHT all the methods of BC.. and yes, it makes me sad too, Im actually 24 and I'm one of the last people I know to have a child... -.- I know people with kids going to 1st grade already. and being a grown up now, I can't imagine being their parents..


----------



## Menelly

I had my son at 18... and yes, it's very weird to be the super young mom all the time. Used to have people assume I was a sister when I dropped him off at school. Oy.


----------



## Ems77

Today is a slow day at work, so our boss advised us to go the extra mile for our customers...
I went the extra mile to inform a dude that his book will arrive within the time frame HE PICKED when he paid for the damn thing... :-D I love my job!


----------



## gigglebox

:wave: man i missed a ton! i'm sorry ladies, but i simply do not have the time to catch up on 30 pages. 

so...to comment on the current topic...

teaching our kids about birth control & providing it if need be =:thumbup:

What's happening? someone give me the 411 on all the dilation and effacement happening around here. progress?

little concerned about katie...where have you been today? i saw you went to an appointment a few hours back; any update? you mentioned a problem with your legs, but i missed the post where you explained what said problem was...

and jules, somewhere back there you said you were nervous. to anyone who is, here is my thought:

totally natural. it would be freaky if you weren't nervous. i was pretty freaked out going to the hospital, being in labor, and then the days to follow...i was afraid to leave, be somewhere else when all my needs were met there and all my questions could be answered. but now that i'm home (even though it was a little overwhelming at first), i have found it's much better here. less hectic-ness. yeah, you're taking care of baby so you are spending most time doing that, but babies do sleep, and you can put them down (i pretty much held him all day the first day). also, at the hospital, i found that every nurse had a different opinion about everything. one nurse would tell me to wake him every 2-3 hours to feed. the next would say 3-4. when des had latching problems, one would work with me for awhile to try and get him to latch; the next would give up quickly and say "let's give him formula mixed with whatever you can pump." 

when you get home, you kind of figure out your own plan and do what you are comfortable with. for me, that's bottle feeding whatever i pump, for example, and supplementing with formula. I've actually found it much easier than trying to feed at the breast. however, this isn't for everyone; some people need the bonding experience of breast feeding and that's totally fine. 

ANYWAY. don't let all the chaos at the hospital freak you out about coming home with baby. i promise you it will be easier at home.

-----------

in other news. don't know if i told you all, but one of my coworkers is pregnant. she told me about 3 weeks ago that she had recently found out. She had an appointment on 4/4 (my discharge date) to verify the pregnancy; figured she was about 8 weeks. WELL, they did an ultrasound for her and lo and behold, not only is she actually 15 weeks (omg!) but she's having twins!

that is all...for now...


----------



## ..katie..

LAURAGIGGLES! Hi =) Hows the little dude?? And you? Congrats to your coworker. twin bellies are seriously the coolest things on earth.


Update @ 4:04pm

=( =( =(
Contractions were coming about 10 mins apart, finally. stopped about 8am. Stopped, literally gone done no more. went to dr. BP is perfect. She checked my cervix, i'm now 3 and 80%. They wont induce, but they wont stop. So i'm in limboland. Imma freak out soon.
I also had some bloody mucus. Cervical irritation or bloody show? Probably irritation.

I really hate this. i'm willing my water to break. Right now. Had all the bags packed and people ready to go, and they. just. stopped.

HOW CAN CONTRACTIONS JUST FUCKING STOP??


----------



## gigglebox

katie holy shit! gaaaah! you know why they stopped? they're holding off for sunday to having that easter baby lol

that seriously sucks though; i didn't experience it but i hear that's pretty frustrating (also not too uncommon). How dilated to you have to be to be admitted? 3 & 80 seems pretty freaking far! that's great though; less time spent waiting to dilate when you do finally get admitted.

i'm telling you, 1300mg pill of evening primrose oil. ok, there may be nothing to it at all. worse case scenario you spend 8 bucks on a bottle of pills. but my friend who recommending it had her water break, like, 8 hours after taking it. mine broke about 15ish hours after taking it. even if it doesn't make your water break, it has other benefits...

just saying :D

little man is doing well; just chillin' (sleeping) in his bouncy chair while i'm on here and daddy has a visitor out back.


----------



## gigglebox

btw...

i was feeling like shit this morning so i went to the doctors just to make sure everything was ok (vitals all ok; pretty much determined i need to eat more and drink more water). but they weighed me...so...(drum roll please)...

i've lost 19 lbs since my last prenatal visit (2 days before going into labor). holy shitballs!


----------



## Menelly

I'm down about 22 lbs... best part of post partum, IMO. Right Laura? :)

Glad to see you two are doing OK! 

Yay twin bump, and agreed, it's easier at home than anyone thinks it'll be. 

Katie, sorry the contractions rudely stopped! Try more accupressure and some EPO? Or maybe she really is waiting for Easter!


----------



## ..katie..

what kind of shitty were you feeling?

idk how dialted one has to be for admission. i dont think they do that...i think you could be an 8 with no contractions and no water breakage and they still wouldnt admit you. (this is not fact, this is me being a grouchy cynic lol)
am rubbing my thumbwebs so much my thumbs might fall off. i have been bouncing during my awake time. i walked around walmart after the dr told me tough shit, then did a few laps around my house. am going to get my thang on with myself tonight. seriously, if my water could break now thatd be cool. i think the dr should have just admitted me and got me going but whatever. i'll go into full labor and show her. *stubborn face*

was thinking about having sex with a crochet hook...


oh! fob update! he has called a couple times daily since the appt. he bought binkies and a hello kitty blanket and some bottles and a dudely diaper bag and a tigger cuddle thing and jammies.
is this taking innitiative or just impulse? not sure.

my vagina feels stupid. its poofy and one side of it pulses.

so, do yall think the bleeding is a cervical check thing or a show? ive had chunks of plug and snot and nasty come out for a loooooooong time now, some bigger than others, but i also did have a woman essentially fist me. hmm.

is having the baby home awesome? you liking the mommyhood thing?

lia and laura: give us cute baby pics and get our hormones going! lol

will be going to the store and finding epo. do you take it or put it up your thang?

ash, you feel better yet? how is your friend? i say we meet up in vegas and go find some quack dr to induce us.

vaurissa, (did i spell your name right?) i had a couple things to tell you and theyre all gone now and my phone sucks. but hi!!

did i miss j's posts or did she have a baby or what???


----------



## jules7521

So...I have some news!

I went in yesterday evening to get checked to see if these contractions were real..they weren't.. however my fluid was dangerously low.

I had an emergency csection at 10:30pm.. at 10:54 little miss Cassandra Carine was born!!!
5lbs 6oz's 18"
I just now got to meet her for the first time after 21 hours and i lost it crying :)
 



Attached Files:







Cassie.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ..katie..

oh my gosh! congrats!!!!


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> oh my gosh! congrats!!!!

ty! Im still hooked up to iv's and in shocked.. it all happened so very fast!


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> So...I have some news!
> 
> I went in yesterday evening to get checked to see if these contractions were real..they weren't.. however my fluid was dangerously low.
> 
> I had an emergency csection at 10:30pm.. at 10:54 little miss Cassandra Carine was born!!!
> 5lbs 6oz's 18"
> I just now got to meet her for the first time after 21 hours and i lost it crying :)

OMG! Who put Jules next in the pool? :)

Congrats hon! :) Wondered where you went to.

ETA: Why did you have to wait 21 hours to meet her?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> what kind of shitty were you feeling?
> 
> idk how dialted one has to be for admission. i dont think they do that...i think you could be an 8 with no contractions and no water breakage and they still wouldnt admit you. (this is not fact, this is me being a grouchy cynic lol)
> am rubbing my thumbwebs so much my thumbs might fall off. i have been bouncing during my awake time. i walked around walmart after the dr told me tough shit, then did a few laps around my house. am going to get my thang on with myself tonight. seriously, if my water could break now thatd be cool. i think the dr should have just admitted me and got me going but whatever. i'll go into full labor and show her. *stubborn face*
> 
> was thinking about having sex with a crochet hook...
> 
> 
> oh! fob update! he has called a couple times daily since the appt. he bought binkies and a hello kitty blanket and some bottles and a dudely diaper bag and a tigger cuddle thing and jammies.
> is this taking innitiative or just impulse? not sure.
> 
> my vagina feels stupid. its poofy and one side of it pulses.
> 
> so, do yall think the bleeding is a cervical check thing or a show? ive had chunks of plug and snot and nasty come out for a loooooooong time now, some bigger than others, but i also did have a woman essentially fist me. hmm.
> 
> is having the baby home awesome? you liking the mommyhood thing?
> 
> lia and laura: give us cute baby pics and get our hormones going! lol
> 
> will be going to the store and finding epo. do you take it or put it up your thang?
> 
> ash, you feel better yet? how is your friend? i say we meet up in vegas and go find some quack dr to induce us.
> 
> vaurissa, (did i spell your name right?) i had a couple things to tell you and theyre all gone now and my phone sucks. but hi!!
> 
> did i miss j's posts or did she have a baby or what???

I'll try and get some cute pics up for hormones. :) I just have a baby attached right now (she was MAD coming home from Walmart, thought she was starving to death) and my phone is in my coat pocket on the other side of the room. LOL

I think it's cause your doctor sucks. Cause my friend was at 3cm and they admitted her and broke her water for her. Maybe you need to resort to pouting and crying and see if that works?

Glad FOB is being slightly less of a twit? Take the stuff and run, just in case he becomes a moron again.

I'd bet the bleeding is the cervical check, cause if you're 3cm your bloody show has already happened. It's what is in your cervix before it starts dialating. I never saw mine with Tyler, but was 2cm before labor started, so I know it came out sometime.

Get your thang on with some EPO capsules up the hooha, and that's pretty close to sex. The EPO has the prostaglandins that semen does, and the contractions from orgasm are exactly the same. Good luck and have fun! At least Battery Operated Boyfriends never finish too fast. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

made of plastic and elastic, he is rugged and long-lasting, who could ever, ever ask for more? Love without complications galore....


So I totally just missed the show? How did that happen?
I dunno. I cried at the dr and she told me all the legal reasons she can't induce (they dont induce before 39 unless a valid medical complaint is there...and I guess I'm not valid, medical, or complainy enough.

Looking forward to the pics. Looking forward to sexing myself with some pills...WOOO lol


----------



## ashiozz

Omg Jules congrats and she's beautiful.. Katie I'm all for going to Vegas for induction.. my friend still hasn't progressed and I'm not sure why they didn't just send her home last night. I'm just playing the waiting game for my baby .. now I have 3 mommas to show me cute baby pics in the meantime. Work threw me a baby shower and now I have a huge cake in my fridge.. does sugar induce labor...? It's cute your babys dad is buying things. Hopefully he's ready to man up .. we shall see. Have you tried labor cake yet.. just don't do caster oil...


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> what kind of shitty were you feeling?
> 
> idk how dialted one has to be for admission. i dont think they do that...i think you could be an 8 with no contractions and no water breakage and they still wouldnt admit you. (this is not fact, this is me being a grouchy cynic lol)
> am rubbing my thumbwebs so much my thumbs might fall off. i have been bouncing during my awake time. i walked around walmart after the dr told me tough shit, then did a few laps around my house. am going to get my thang on with myself tonight. seriously, if my water could break now thatd be cool. i think the dr should have just admitted me and got me going but whatever. i'll go into full labor and show her. *stubborn face*
> 
> was thinking about having sex with a crochet hook...
> 
> 
> oh! fob update! he has called a couple times daily since the appt. he bought binkies and a hello kitty blanket and some bottles and a dudely diaper bag and a tigger cuddle thing and jammies.
> is this taking innitiative or just impulse? not sure.
> 
> my vagina feels stupid. its poofy and one side of it pulses.
> 
> so, do yall think the bleeding is a cervical check thing or a show? ive had chunks of plug and snot and nasty come out for a loooooooong time now, some bigger than others, but i also did have a woman essentially fist me. hmm.
> 
> is having the baby home awesome? you liking the mommyhood thing?
> 
> lia and laura: give us cute baby pics and get our hormones going! lol
> 
> will be going to the store and finding epo. do you take it or put it up your thang?
> 
> ash, you feel better yet? how is your friend? i say we meet up in vegas and go find some quack dr to induce us.
> 
> vaurissa, (did i spell your name right?) i had a couple things to tell you and theyre all gone now and my phone sucks. but hi!!
> 
> did i miss j's posts or did she have a baby or what???
> 
> I'll try and get some cute pics up for hormones. :) I just have a baby attached right now (she was MAD coming home from Walmart, thought she was starving to death) and my phone is in my coat pocket on the other side of the room. LOL
> 
> I think it's cause your doctor sucks. Cause my friend was at 3cm and they admitted her and broke her water for her. Maybe you need to resort to pouting and crying and see if that works?
> 
> Glad FOB is being slightly less of a twit? Take the stuff and run, just in case he becomes a moron again.
> 
> I'd bet the bleeding is the cervical check, cause if you're 3cm your bloody show has already happened. It's what is in your cervix before it starts dialating. I never saw mine with Tyler, but was 2cm before labor started, so I know it came out sometime.
> 
> Get your thang on with some EPO capsules up the hooha, and that's pretty close to sex. The EPO has the prostaglandins that semen does, and the contractions from orgasm are exactly the same. Good luck and have fun! At least Battery Operated Boyfriends never finish too fast. ;)Click to expand...

...unless the batteries die..


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> made of plastic and elastic, he is rugged and long-lasting, who could ever, ever ask for more? Love without complications galore....
> 
> 
> So I totally just missed the show? How did that happen?
> I dunno. I cried at the dr and she told me all the legal reasons she can't induce (they dont induce before 39 unless a valid medical complaint is there...and I guess I'm not valid, medical, or complainy enough.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics. Looking forward to sexing myself with some pills...WOOO lol

I totally missed it with Tyler too. Really. I almost didn't believe I was in labor cause I never saw the show, so I couldn't actually be in labor. ;)

I was wrong.

And I love your BOB rhyme there!

Sending many many labor vibes your way!


----------



## ..katie..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAnyYTjjhJ0

=D


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Omg Jules congrats and she's beautiful.. Katie I'm all for going to Vegas for induction.. my friend still hasn't progressed and I'm not sure why they didn't just send her home last night. I'm just playing the waiting game for my baby .. now I have 3 mommas to show me cute baby pics in the meantime. Work threw me a baby shower and now I have a huge cake in my fridge.. does sugar induce labor...? It's cute your babys dad is buying things. Hopefully he's ready to man up .. we shall see. Have you tried labor cake yet.. just don't do caster oil...

No labor cake yet. Havent done caster oil...wont do caster oil....*shudder*

OOOH what kind of cake??


----------



## ashiozz

Nilla with buttercream frosting :)


----------



## Menelly

Now I want cake. I swear to God my breastfeeding cravings are stronger than any pregnancy ones I had.


----------



## gigglebox

katie--sorry about your stupid puffy vagina. some time several weeks back i drew a picture on MS paint of how i felt my vagina looked. I'll have to share in a second. to answer your question, i took the EPO orally. but if you feel like shoving things up your whammy hole, then by all means! not sure about the mucus and such...for me the show was quite obvious--it was just such a shit ton of mucus that there was no denying it.

side notes--i realized i had previously written i was 111cm dilated when admitted lol; they had me on a lot of percocet in there...

JULES! I KNEW IT! TOTALLY CALLED YOU'D BE NEXT! Congratulations :D please feel free to ask as many candid questions as you want, since a couple of us have been there so recently ;) also, welcome to the c-section club. it gets easier, but the first couple days SUCK. did they tummy squish you?

mommyhood is pretty nice. this baby is so cute lol; i know i'm biased but...you know...he makes me laugh daily. if it isn't with his farts, it's his uncontrolled and quite awkward facial expressions. i will try to post some examples of said facial expressions later. we are learning quickly how to keep his crying at a minimum (usually it's because he's hungry) so he's been all and all a pretty good baby. he cries when we change him (be it a shirt or his diaper), but stops as soon as he's done. 

i am enjoying the wake up, eat, pass out stage of his infancy :cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

oh, and katie--sounds like FOB is trying to make an effort; i think it's good he'd like to be involved in baby's life, but there is no need for you to have to be with him to appropriately raise your little bundle, ya know?

OH, before i forget, did you ever get around to the rest of Oz?

and how the shit did you get coin operated boy in your head? I love that song, haven't heard it in forever! actually i did some art inspired by that song. not very good art though. in fact let's forget i said anything about it.

katie you asked about me feeling shitty--i just felt run down and drained, kind of weak, have a very low grade "fever" (99.0) but the doctor doesn't acknowledge it as a raised temp. also have the shits and complete lack of appetite. 

Menelly--did you feel this way after your section? they want to blame how i'm feeling on "baby blues" or just my body's reaction to to the c-section. personally, I think my body is fighting off something which makes me a little nervous, you know, what with a baby and all...

OK, next post: pictures!


----------



## gigglebox

ok, here's a picture of Des that his aunt took at the hospital. I love this picture because it really showcases his hair! but otherwise i don't think it looks like him. i know that's crazy but that's how i feel.



annnnd, as promised, the angry vagina!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> mommyhood is pretty nice. this baby is so cute lol; i know i'm biased but...you know...he makes me laugh daily. if it isn't with his farts, it's his uncontrolled and quite awkward facial expressions. i will try to post some examples of said facial expressions later. we are learning quickly how to keep his crying at a minimum (usually it's because he's hungry) so he's been all and all a pretty good baby. he cries when we change him (be it a shirt or his diaper), but stops as soon as he's done.
> 
> i am enjoying the wake up, eat, pass out stage of his infancy :cloud9:

Kesslie hates being changed in any way too. Diaper, clothes, doesn't matter, hates it. And the wake up, nom, zzz stage is awesome. Kesslie is starting to have awake times now. How do you entertain a 3 week old?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> katie you asked about me feeling shitty--i just felt run down and drained, kind of weak, have a very low grade "fever" (99.0) but the doctor doesn't acknowledge it as a raised temp. also have the shits and complete lack of appetite.
> 
> Menelly--did you feel this way after your section? they want to blame how i'm feeling on "baby blues" or just my body's reaction to to the c-section. personally, I think my body is fighting off something which makes me a little nervous, you know, what with a baby and all...
> 
> OK, next post: pictures!

Nope, didn't feel like that at all, but then I didn't labor at all. Just went in and had her pulled from the sunroof. Laboring could have made you feel icky maybe?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ok, here's a picture of Des that his aunt took at the hospital. I love this picture because it really showcases his hair! but otherwise i don't think it looks like him. i know that's crazy but that's how i feel.
> 
> View attachment 371233
> 
> 
> annnnd, as promised, the angry vagina!
> 
> View attachment 371235

Wow! Lots of hair!! So cute... :)

And love your cartoon, although I still like the ones on your blog better. :)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ok, here's a picture of Des that his aunt took at the hospital. I love this picture because it really showcases his hair! but otherwise i don't think it looks like him. i know that's crazy but that's how i feel.
> 
> View attachment 371233
> 
> 
> annnnd, as promised, the angry vagina!
> 
> View attachment 371235

ahhhhhhhhhhh hes so cute.. baby Des made my day start awesome, however, that vagina picture is hilarious. I love it :)

mine feels this way =( but its also not cooperating with me ><


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ok, here's a picture of Des that his aunt took at the hospital. I love this picture because it really showcases his hair! but otherwise i don't think it looks like him. i know that's crazy but that's how i feel.
> 
> View attachment 371233
> 
> 
> annnnd, as promised, the angry vagina!
> 
> View attachment 371235


1. OH MY GOD THAT CHILD HAS SO MUCH HAIR!!!!! He's cute as sin, even if the pic doesn't look like him.

2. I'VE SEEN THAT! On the angry vagina thread...woah man O_O


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> oh, and katie--sounds like FOB is trying to make an effort; i think it's good he'd like to be involved in baby's life, but there is no need for you to have to be with him to appropriately raise your little bundle, ya know?
> 
> OH, before i forget, did you ever get around to the rest of Oz?
> 
> and how the shit did you get coin operated boy in your head? I love that song, haven't heard it in forever! actually i did some art inspired by that song. not very good art though. in fact let's forget i said anything about it.
> 
> katie you asked about me feeling shitty--i just felt run down and drained, kind of weak, have a very low grade "fever" (99.0) but the doctor doesn't acknowledge it as a raised temp. also have the shits and complete lack of appetite.
> 
> Menelly--did you feel this way after your section? they want to blame how i'm feeling on "baby blues" or just my body's reaction to to the c-section. personally, I think my body is fighting off something which makes me a little nervous, you know, what with a baby and all...
> 
> OK, next post: pictures!


Latest with him...he bought an entire case of huggies shea butter wipes and has 10 more packages on raincheck O_O

I got COB in my head from Menelly's comment about sexytime with electric things =)

I hope you start feeling better soon =/ the shits suck more than anything in the whole world. Well, probably not anything, but still. No body likes diarrhea.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, is the Dresden Doll-inspired art a cartoon penis? If so, I've totally done that too. Along with the song "detatchable penis"

little penises drawn all over school work. I'm like that one kid from that one movie that I watched once.


----------



## ..katie..

Confession-I just used some of Addy's wipes on me. Not on my butt, unfortunately, but my arms.
-------------
1. Having contractions again. One every 40 minutes, nearly on the dot. I wonder how long I'll keep up this false labor shit before it happens.
2. If I'm dialated to a 3, at what point might she, like, fall out? Her head measured at 9.02 the other day, but that doesn't mean her hand couldn't fall out. I have no idea about the anatomy of a pregnant person, so if that's not possible, please ignore this number.
3. I'm nearly out of girl scout cookies =(
4. Talking heads are stupid. It doesn't matter whether treyvon martin's death was race-related, what matters is that the cops didn't do shit about it because of race. Zimmerman and his beliefs DONT MATTER anymore, it's the cops. GRR.
5. My head hurts again. Not that bad but enough to be annoying. I wonder if headaches are related to the contractions?
6. I have to go do this ridiculously wholesome thing this afternoon. It's called Bountiful Baskets (the word "bountiful" irritates me by itself. Menelly, wanna guess why???) and you go and get fruit and veggies and bread and stuff. I'm really actually very excited. Picking up the starter pack, the italian veggies pack (what constitutes as an italian veggie? does it have mob connections?) and the sourdough bread pack (which is really just 5 loaves of bread, but HELL YES.)
6.5 Little bit of an offnote, but my dad was stationed in san fransisco for a while, as well as hawaii. So I have a complete and extreme fetish with sourdough bread and pineapple, as well as an affinity for drag queens and coconut bras. Or drag queens IN coconut bras.
6.75 In 5th grade, I dressed up as a hula girl for halloween. Coconut bra and all.
7. We're burning! YAY!
8. I want to go into full blown labor =( right now.
9. FOB's mom was a complete and utter bitch to me yesterday and I have hurt feelers. I want to be mean back but mostly I just want to cry.
10. I had to make up something for ten, because 10 seemed like a good number to end on.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Confession-I just used some of Addy's wipes on me. Not on my butt, unfortunately, but my arms.
> -------------
> 1. Having contractions again. One every 40 minutes, nearly on the dot. I wonder how long I'll keep up this false labor shit before it happens.
> 2. If I'm dialated to a 3, at what point might she, like, fall out? Her head measured at 9.02 the other day, but that doesn't mean her hand couldn't fall out. I have no idea about the anatomy of a pregnant person, so if that's not possible, please ignore this number.
> 3. I'm nearly out of girl scout cookies =(
> 4. Talking heads are stupid. It doesn't matter whether treyvon martin's death was race-related, what matters is that the cops didn't do shit about it because of race. Zimmerman and his beliefs DONT MATTER anymore, it's the cops. GRR.
> 5. My head hurts again. Not that bad but enough to be annoying. I wonder if headaches are related to the contractions?
> 6. I have to go do this ridiculously wholesome thing this afternoon. It's called Bountiful Baskets (the word "bountiful" irritates me by itself. Menelly, wanna guess why???) and you go and get fruit and veggies and bread and stuff. I'm really actually very excited. Picking up the starter pack, the italian veggies pack (what constitutes as an italian veggie? does it have mob connections?) and the sourdough bread pack (which is really just 5 loaves of bread, but HELL YES.)
> 6.5 Little bit of an offnote, but my dad was stationed in san fransisco for a while, as well as hawaii. So I have a complete and extreme fetish with sourdough bread and pineapple, as well as an affinity for drag queens and coconut bras. Or drag queens IN coconut bras.
> 6.75 In 5th grade, I dressed up as a hula girl for halloween. Coconut bra and all.
> 7. We're burning! YAY!
> 8. I want to go into full blown labor =( right now.
> 9. FOB's mom was a complete and utter bitch to me yesterday and I have hurt feelers. I want to be mean back but mostly I just want to cry.
> 10. I had to make up something for ten, because 10 seemed like a good number to end on.


1. Hopefully not super long, they FINALLY sent my friend home. no baby yet.

2. I don't think she can fit her hand down that way and fall out 0.o 

3. I ran out a longass time ago so Im jealous

and down to 8. I know you do :( You will soon!!! Promise!! I can feels it.

9. Smack a ho.. what'd she do?

10 is a good number for stopping at :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Confession-I just used some of Addy's wipes on me. Not on my butt, unfortunately, but my arms.
> -------------
> 1. Having contractions again. One every 40 minutes, nearly on the dot. I wonder how long I'll keep up this false labor shit before it happens.
> 2. If I'm dialated to a 3, at what point might she, like, fall out? Her head measured at 9.02 the other day, but that doesn't mean her hand couldn't fall out. I have no idea about the anatomy of a pregnant person, so if that's not possible, please ignore this number.
> 3. I'm nearly out of girl scout cookies =(
> 4. Talking heads are stupid. It doesn't matter whether treyvon martin's death was race-related, what matters is that the cops didn't do shit about it because of race. Zimmerman and his beliefs DONT MATTER anymore, it's the cops. GRR.
> 5. My head hurts again. Not that bad but enough to be annoying. I wonder if headaches are related to the contractions?
> 6. I have to go do this ridiculously wholesome thing this afternoon. It's called Bountiful Baskets (the word "bountiful" irritates me by itself. Menelly, wanna guess why???) and you go and get fruit and veggies and bread and stuff. I'm really actually very excited. Picking up the starter pack, the italian veggies pack (what constitutes as an italian veggie? does it have mob connections?) and the sourdough bread pack (which is really just 5 loaves of bread, but HELL YES.)
> 6.5 Little bit of an offnote, but my dad was stationed in san fransisco for a while, as well as hawaii. So I have a complete and extreme fetish with sourdough bread and pineapple, as well as an affinity for drag queens and coconut bras. Or drag queens IN coconut bras.
> 6.75 In 5th grade, I dressed up as a hula girl for halloween. Coconut bra and all.
> 7. We're burning! YAY!
> 8. I want to go into full blown labor =( right now.
> 9. FOB's mom was a complete and utter bitch to me yesterday and I have hurt feelers. I want to be mean back but mostly I just want to cry.
> 10. I had to make up something for ten, because 10 seemed like a good number to end on.

1) Come on real labor!! You need her born tomorrow, dammit.
2) I don't think anything can fall out till your water breaks. So gush first, then body parts. ;)
3) I'm impressed you have any left. They don't last 24 hours in my house!
4) Talking heads suck. Did you see the Jon Stewart episode on the Trayvon case? I was laughing my ass off. And cops suck. Arrest the man.
5) Dunno? Or both could be related to dehydration?
6) Are you heading to Bountiful to get it? I've wanted to join that coop, but don't want to drive that far north. I'm cheap. ;) It doesn't make sense to save on veggies but pay out the nose on gas to me.
6.5-6.75) Pineapples and sourdough are awesome. I lived in the Bay Area for a while too. (Pacifica, to be exact.) Drag queens make better women than I make. (I am NOT putting on makeup for 99% of life.) And a hula girl sounds cute. :)
7) Burning what?
8) You have to have her tomorrow. It has already been decided.
9) She ain't even worth the time. I'm sorry she was mean though. :(
10) It's an awesome number to end on. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> 1. Hopefully not super long, they FINALLY sent my friend home. no baby yet.
> 
> 2. I don't think she can fit her hand down that way and fall out 0.o
> 
> 3. I ran out a longass time ago so Im jealous
> 
> and down to 8. I know you do :( You will soon!!! Promise!! I can feels it.
> 
> 9. Smack a ho.. what'd she do?
> 
> 10 is a good number for stopping at :)


1. WTF.
2. Damn. I tried.
3. I have berry crunch munch bunch things left. My middle niece has some extra that people didnt pay for, in the do-si-do variety. I may go ransack their house.
8. EFF.
9. She said "do jumping jacks! Have sex!" right after I had been told by the dr that she couldn't do anything about it, AFTER telling everyone that this might be it and packing my bags. I told her I was just going to take a nap and try not to cry. She replied with "Fine. Have a good day. Call when she's about to come out, if thats not an imposition on your time."...mind you, all the night before, my phone was going off the hook with her making wild plans about being here and then going to work and calling back and how tough it would be on her, etc, when I told her that I wasn't sure anything was going to happen. Idk when or why get got all bitchy, but we generally get along. I wanted to tell her that if she isn't nice, she can't come. I didn't, of course, but still.
10. Agreed =D


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> 1) Come on real labor!! You need her born tomorrow, dammit.
> 2) I don't think anything can fall out till your water breaks. So gush first, then body parts. ;)
> 3) I'm impressed you have any left. They don't last 24 hours in my house!
> 4) Talking heads suck. Did you see the Jon Stewart episode on the Trayvon case? I was laughing my ass off. And cops suck. Arrest the man.
> 5) Dunno? Or both could be related to dehydration?
> 6) Are you heading to Bountiful to get it? I've wanted to join that coop, but don't want to drive that far north. I'm cheap. ;) It doesn't make sense to save on veggies but pay out the nose on gas to me.
> 6.5-6.75) Pineapples and sourdough are awesome. I lived in the Bay Area for a while too. (Pacifica, to be exact.) Drag queens make better women than I make. (I am NOT putting on makeup for 99% of life.) And a hula girl sounds cute. :)
> 7) Burning what?
> 8) You have to have her tomorrow. It has already been decided.
> 9) She ain't even worth the time. I'm sorry she was mean though. :(
> 10) It's an awesome number to end on. ;)

1. Im going for a bumpy road ride today, with an epo capsule in my nether regions. lmao i need to have sex.
2. Seriously how dangerous could have sex with a crochet needle be?
4. I did not, no, but I was listening to Joe Scarbouroughgougogh (thats how its spelled, I swear!) blather on all morning.
5. I'm fairly sure I'm not dehydrated. I pee regularly, I drink A TON. Its not the weird migrane feeling I had in 1st and 2nd when I didn't hold anything down...its almost like sinus headache.
6. Nope, they come here! We got oranges, pineapple (eep!), eggplant (eep! again), lemons, apples, grapefruit, chives, zuccini (sp), onion, garlic, rosemary, bananas, basic, parsley, sweet potatoes, big lettuce things, tomatos, and bread. I think that was it? am not sure. but I only have to go 7 miles to get there, so it helps with the money saving.
6.dragqueen. Me too. The drag queen=better woman bit, not the makeup. I wear eyeliner to bed, just in case something happens. 
7. Our field/yard/cardboard. When you burn, it gets rid of the old icky dead stuff left over from last year and makes room for the new stuff to get sun and nourishment, it makes your land look better, and the ash helps make the ground fertile. Yeah, it's hickish, but its one of my favorite parts of spring =D
8. Seriously, 40 mins apart. Not getting any closer. Not doing anything else. I'm not even having the weird cramping feeling in between anymore. I'll just be talking, then WHAM, then gone again for nearly another hour. GRR.
9. its okay. she'll chill. or she won't. either, or, she's not my mom, so I dont have to listen to her lol
10. amen =)


----------



## ..katie..

Sooooooo, I just took an EPO cap. Orally. I hope something happens.

My tiny human has hiccups and I would swear to god they're in my butt.


----------



## gigglebox

EVER BEEN TO A DRAG SHOW? whoops, caps lock. 

there is a serious lack of drag queens in my life.

edit: katie you better go into labor soon, and you REALLY had better let us know! just post before you run out the door ;) i may be upset if you don't obey.


----------



## gigglebox

cute sleepy desmond, followed by desmond drunk off of milk; aka the bubba gump. no, we are not holding his face in that position...he just kind of let that lip hang. sometimes i have trouble holding him because his uncontrolled facial expressions make me laugh incredibly hard. it makes my squish belly jiggle.
 



Attached Files:







desmond 005.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5









desmond 010.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ..katie..

oh my hell he's so cute. does he have a poop face? poop faces are my favorite.

i will let you guys know lol. possibly before i let my dr know, honestly. i like yall much better.
i feel like my last option is to have my water break tonight. and hell im more dialated than some folks who have been on pitocin for hours, so if it breaks tonight or in the morning, she'll still be an easter kiddo.

every time i hear 'drag show' i think of the book Nick and Norahs Infinite Playlist.
i considered naming Addison 'Gnorah' with a silent G...(not really. it was going to be norah, and id just tell her it had a g...)


----------



## ..katie..

...what game are you playing in the background?


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> was thinking about having sex with a crochet hook...
> 
> vaurissa, (did i spell your name right?) i had a couple things to tell you and theyre all gone now and my phone sucks. but hi!!

I don't blame you!! And yes, you did spell it right, damn impressive! You're too cute with the 'hi'  :wave: back!!


----------



## ..katie..

I did it from memory =) I am proud. (sometimes I feel like a five year old.)

How are you???


----------



## Ems77

Ima steal the number system right now too... a lot to comment on! LOL

1. Ash, is Nilla with buttercream frosting :) what labor cake is made of? I am totally trying it in a few weeks! 

2. Lauragiggle, all your pics are awesome!! Also, if you don't think the one looks like him, it is likely that it doesn't. YOU are truly the best judge of that.  I have been to many drag shows, used to go to the gay bar fairly often with a friend of mine, they are awesome!! 

3. Katie, my tiny human gets hiccups in my butt too. She also likes to kick me there... weirdest sensation ever! LOL 

4. Been playing WoW and loving it. Killing things without worrying about dying, being able to explore any where I want freely?? Truly awesome! Thanks Menelly, you're the best! :hugs: Also learned that we have to wait until Hubbs's trial expires to add his scroll, so for now I follow him around when we play together and either heal him or blast stuff away with one shot. Seriously fun, lol, I'm one of those weirdos who doesn't like to die in games. :-D I play Sims because of that too, no challenging ones. Teehehehe.


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> I did it from memory =) I am proud. (sometimes I feel like a five year old.)
> 
> How are you???

Aside from the usual uncomfortable pregnancy crap, I have a nasty cold... grrrr. I wish other shit would leave me alone right now, I don't need MORE issues on top of the ones I already have! LOL


----------



## Ems77

Oh, and unfortunately your little human can't ever fall out even at 10. They have fat heads! LOL. I wish it was that easy... I sure wouldn't be as bitchy about it if it was. Stitches... bad!! BTW, I found out the hospital I am going to does not provide doughnut pillows... invest in one trust me, they work wonders!


----------



## gigglebox

katie--it isn't a game, it's some stupid lowe's commercial where some woman rolls out a rug into her yard and it turns into this gorgeous garden. if only it were that easy.

"norah" would be a perfect middle name for addison...jus' sayin'...


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> Oh, and unfortunately your little human can't ever fall out even at 10. They have fat heads! LOL. I wish it was that easy... I sure wouldn't be as bitchy about it if it was. Stitches... bad!! BTW, I found out the hospital I am going to does not provide doughnut pillows... invest in one trust me, they work wonders!

For after you rip? Yeah... =/
Are sitz baths really just little tubs of running water you put your ass into?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie--it isn't a game, it's some stupid lowe's commercial where some woman rolls out a rug into her yard and it turns into this gorgeous garden. if only it were that easy.
> 
> "norah" would be a perfect middle name for addison...jus' sayin'...

I love gardening. I think the garden shows the gardener's soul, and I dig the imperfections in them.

Well, its Addison Grace. the Grace is non-negotiable. My sister was called Besty for a couple years...her name isn't betsy. So i may call her Gnorah (read the book! its a teen book, and a fast read, but its glorious... Dont watch the movie, it sucks.) anyway


----------



## gigglebox

vaurissa -- i am jealous! i really, really want to go to a drag show. work wife and i were discussing it before but alas, it never came to fruition. 

also, can you please explain to me the appeal of wow? i do not mean this in a rude way--i mean this in a "i have no idea about this game at all" kind of way. my brother used to play waaaaaaaaaaaay back in the day, but i don't know if the game works the same any more? it was kind of like a grid layout, you could build stuff, you could explore the map and parts of the map would be black until you walked around and explored them...is it still like that? 

katie--you really ought to reconsider the pregnant porn thing. I mean, at this point you get money AND possibly put yourself into labor! if there's a down side to this plan, i'm not seeing it!


----------



## Ems77

For me personally, it's the variety of things you can do within the game because it is such a huge format! I'm going to be a rebel and bullet point instead of number LMAO!


The scenery is really pretty and I enjoy that. 
When you go around and kill things in the woods and the little towns and stuff, you get to collect all kinds of things from them to use or sell. 
I have chosen, for example, a skinning and leather working profession, so I can go kill things, skin them and make the leather into stuff! My character can actually wear the stuff I make, or I can sell it.
There are many professions to choose from and you can wander around looking for the stuffs, such as the shiny rocks for mining or the cool plants for herbalism etc... 
They also have goals you work toward with your profession among other things. And also quests you can get that have goals as well. I like adventuring around with the purpose of completing a goal.  
Hubby and I play together too, and you can double team things and follow each other around 
Hmmm, there is a lot more, but I can't think of anything further at the moment :haha:


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> Ima steal the number system right now too... a lot to comment on! LOL
> 
> 1. Ash, is Nilla with buttercream frosting :) what labor cake is made of? I am totally trying it in a few weeks!
> 
> 2. Lauragiggle, all your pics are awesome!! Also, if you don't think the one looks like him, it is likely that it doesn't. YOU are truly the best judge of that.  I have been to many drag shows, used to go to the gay bar fairly often with a friend of mine, they are awesome!!
> 
> 3. Katie, my tiny human gets hiccups in my butt too. She also likes to kick me there... weirdest sensation ever! LOL
> 
> 4. Been playing WoW and loving it. Killing things without worrying about dying, being able to explore any where I want freely?? Truly awesome! Thanks Menelly, you're the best! :hugs: Also learned that we have to wait until Hubbs's trial expires to add his scroll, so for now I follow him around when we play together and either heal him or blast stuff away with one shot. Seriously fun, lol, I'm one of those weirdos who doesn't like to die in games. :-D I play Sims because of that too, no challenging ones. Teehehehe.

No, labor cake is made of chocolate.. Here ya go! https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/labor-cake-chocolate-cake-to-induce-labor


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Ima steal the number system right now too... a lot to comment on! LOL
> 
> 1. Ash, is Nilla with buttercream frosting :) what labor cake is made of? I am totally trying it in a few weeks!
> 
> 2. Lauragiggle, all your pics are awesome!! Also, if you don't think the one looks like him, it is likely that it doesn't. YOU are truly the best judge of that.  I have been to many drag shows, used to go to the gay bar fairly often with a friend of mine, they are awesome!!
> 
> 3. Katie, my tiny human gets hiccups in my butt too. She also likes to kick me there... weirdest sensation ever! LOL
> 
> 4. Been playing WoW and loving it. Killing things without worrying about dying, being able to explore any where I want freely?? Truly awesome! Thanks Menelly, you're the best! :hugs: Also learned that we have to wait until Hubbs's trial expires to add his scroll, so for now I follow him around when we play together and either heal him or blast stuff away with one shot. Seriously fun, lol, I'm one of those weirdos who doesn't like to die in games. :-D I play Sims because of that too, no challenging ones. Teehehehe.

Glad you're having fun! :) You may have to call billing again after his trial is up, cause usually you can't do the trial and then the scroll. But they've been fixing that for people. (In fact, I'd call sooner rather than later. :) )

And yes, Lauragiggles, your pictures are awesome. Babies make some damn cute faces don't they?

Sorry about the butt hiccups ladies.

Katie, you have to go into labor now. I'm sending labor vibes your way. (oooh!) You could try Blue Cohosh if there's such a thing as a natural foods store in that backassward little town you live in. I've had some friends who've had good luck with that. (Did jack shit for me, but I was 37 weeks and not dialated at all.)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> vaurissa -- i am jealous! i really, really want to go to a drag show. work wife and i were discussing it before but alas, it never came to fruition.
> 
> also, can you please explain to me the appeal of wow? i do not mean this in a rude way--i mean this in a "i have no idea about this game at all" kind of way. my brother used to play waaaaaaaaaaaay back in the day, but i don't know if the game works the same any more? it was kind of like a grid layout, you could build stuff, you could explore the map and parts of the map would be black until you walked around and explored them...is it still like that?
> 
> katie--you really ought to reconsider the pregnant porn thing. I mean, at this point you get money AND possibly put yourself into labor! if there's a down side to this plan, i'm not seeing it!

Varuissa, I'm guessing you're playing a druid? (If you're a leatherworker that can heal...)

Laura, for me, it's also the variety of stuff you can do, but I tend to play at high levels. I like to get together with a group of 24 other people and slay INTERNET BAD GUYS! You can, through the power of other people and good play, destroy monsters that should destroy you. The lore for the raids and the gameplay is pretty awesome. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Vaurissa said:


> For me personally, it's the variety of things you can do within the game because it is such a huge format! I'm going to be a rebel and bullet point instead of number LMAO!
> 
> 
> The scenery is really pretty and I enjoy that.
> *When you go around and kill things in the woods *and the little towns and stuff, you get to collect all kinds of things from them to use or sell.
> I have chosen, for example, a skinning and leather working profession, so I can go kill things, skin them and make the leather into stuff! My character can actually wear the stuff I make, or I can sell it.
> There are many professions to choose from and you can wander around looking for the stuffs, such as the shiny rocks for mining or the cool plants for herbalism etc...
> They also have goals you work toward with your profession among other things. And also quests you can get that have goals as well. I like adventuring around with the purpose of completing a goal.
> Hubby and I play together too, and you can double team things and follow each other around
> Hmmm, there is a lot more, but I can't think of anything further at the moment :haha:

my brother used to enjoy clubbing seals


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, posting more photos...because i'm a photo whore and Des is cute. i don't care if i'm biased because i'm also right.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0045.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> For me personally, it's the variety of things you can do within the game because it is such a huge format! I'm going to be a rebel and bullet point instead of number LMAO!
> 
> 
> The scenery is really pretty and I enjoy that.
> *When you go around and kill things in the woods *and the little towns and stuff, you get to collect all kinds of things from them to use or sell.
> I have chosen, for example, a skinning and leather working profession, so I can go kill things, skin them and make the leather into stuff! My character can actually wear the stuff I make, or I can sell it.
> There are many professions to choose from and you can wander around looking for the stuffs, such as the shiny rocks for mining or the cool plants for herbalism etc...
> They also have goals you work toward with your profession among other things. And also quests you can get that have goals as well. I like adventuring around with the purpose of completing a goal.
> Hubby and I play together too, and you can double team things and follow each other around
> Hmmm, there is a lot more, but I can't think of anything further at the moment :haha:
> 
> my brother used to enjoy clubbing sealsClick to expand...


In Overlord, you can club baby seals. Or use baby seals to club other things.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Yup, posting more photos...because i'm a photo whore and Des is cute. i don't care if i'm biased because i'm also right.

Yes, yes you are =) He's cute as sin. Like, illegally cute.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Katie, you have to go into labor now. I'm sending labor vibes your way. (oooh!) You could try Blue Cohosh if there's such a thing as a natural foods store in that backassward little town you live in. I've had some friends who've had good luck with that. (Did jack shit for me, but I was 37 weeks and not dialated at all.)

HAHA natural foods store!!!! Best thing I've heard all week. No, for natural foods, we have to go down to world foods in park city =D

Can EPO act as crack for fetusbabies? About half an hour after i took it, she went WILD. she's still going at it, but not as roughly.

I still have six hours before today is done. I'm going to eat dinner, take another pill, go have solosexytime, and insert a pill. (insert is such a hot word, isn't it?)


----------



## ashiozz

Hehe Des is adorable. I love his face. 


So I thought maybe baby shopping and putting together baby toys would MAYBE put me into labor *cough*

It did not work, but my son is the proud owner of a Disney Jumper activity station...


https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-10419686dt.jpg

Which WAS hell to put together, but no, still not in labor :(


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, Get your thing on. We need our Easter baby! =) You're running out of time!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

I didn't have any luck with labor when I set up the tiny human's bouncer/vibratey/shakeychairthing either, although I nearly did poke out and eye and accidently give myself a c-section...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Katie, Get your thing on. We need our Easter baby! =) You're running out of time!!!!

Is it terrible that i'm also kind of hoping to go into labor tonight/early tomorrow so I don't have to go to church? My dad asks me to go with him twice a year...easter and christmas (cheester!)....but i dont wannnnna


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Katie, Get your thing on. We need our Easter baby! =) You're running out of time!!!!
> 
> Is it terrible that i'm also kind of hoping to go into labor tonight/early tomorrow so I don't have to go to church? My dad asks me to go with him twice a year...easter and christmas (cheester!)....but i dont wannnnnaClick to expand...

I won't tell the man who is supposed to be upstairs, if you don't :thumbup:

lmao.. I wanna go into labor tonight to avoid easter family stuff -.- I know it won't happen for me though :(


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I didn't have any luck with labor when I set up the tiny human's bouncer/vibratey/shakeychairthing either, although I nearly did poke out and eye and accidently give myself a c-section...

I didn't poke anything out fortunately however i did manage to cuss a storm! DH was laughing at me, when I got done I found out he had sterilized ALL of Tylers bottles and binkies... 0.o


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Katie, Get your thing on. We need our Easter baby! =) You're running out of time!!!!
> 
> Is it terrible that i'm also kind of hoping to go into labor tonight/early tomorrow so I don't have to go to church? My dad asks me to go with him twice a year...easter and christmas (cheester!)....but i dont wannnnnaClick to expand...
> 
> I won't tell the man who is supposed to be upstairs, if you don't :thumbup:
> 
> lmao.. I wanna go into labor tonight to avoid easter family stuff -.- I know it won't happen for me though :(Click to expand...

(rubs hands together and laughs like a mad woman) this is one benefit to having des this week--we totally avoided the easter madness :happydance: however, i think hubs' mom is coming by...tomorrow...again...

she's been by every day since we've been home. I'm starting to get a little overwhelmed by her. i mean, a quick stop by is no problem, and they've been good about giving us a heads up, but they stay for soooo loooong....


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Katie, Get your thing on. We need our Easter baby! =) You're running out of time!!!!
> 
> Is it terrible that i'm also kind of hoping to go into labor tonight/early tomorrow so I don't have to go to church? My dad asks me to go with him twice a year...easter and christmas (cheester!)....but i dont wannnnnaClick to expand...
> 
> I won't tell the man who is supposed to be upstairs, if you don't :thumbup:
> 
> lmao.. I wanna go into labor tonight to avoid easter family stuff -.- I know it won't happen for me though :(Click to expand...
> 
> (rubs hands together and laughs like a mad woman) this is one benefit to having des this week--we totally avoided the easter madness :happydance: however, i think hubs' mom is coming by...tomorrow...again...
> 
> she's been by every day since we've been home. I'm starting to get a little overwhelmed by her. i mean, a quick stop by is no problem, and they've been good about giving us a heads up, but they stay for soooo loooong....Click to expand...


Lucky! My mom is coming out from April 19-May 11 then I have to find time for my dad to come out since he won't visit while shes here and my step dad also wants to visit, and I have friends that want to visit.

I feel overwhelmed by all of that.


----------



## ..katie..

I think if theres some greater entity out there that isn't the cumulative of you and me and the man who picks the apples, he doesn't care if I go to church or not. he knows i'm not there for worship or jesus or anything, and that i'm only there because it makes my dad happy to have his wife and daughter with him on big special days. So i'm not worried. I'm just more worried my dad will find out haha.

I still don't get sterilization. Seriously. I have a dishwasher. it was created AFTER 1999. I'm gonna guess it get hot enough to kill germs. Or maybe i'm setting my child up for a lifetime of ebola or something.

DUDE BABY SHIT IS HARD TO PUT TOGETHER, ISNT IT??? Wtf, like expectant parents aren't stressed out enough.

And Laura, lock your doors, turn off the lights, and go camping in the living room. hide the car and the dogs. she'll never know =)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I think if theres some greater entity out there that isn't the cumulative of you and me and the man who picks the apples, he doesn't care if I go to church or not. he knows i'm not there for worship or jesus or anything, and that i'm only there because it makes my dad happy to have his wife and daughter with him on big special days. So i'm not worried. I'm just more worried my dad will find out haha.
> 
> I still don't get sterilization. Seriously. I have a dishwasher. it was created AFTER 1999. I'm gonna guess it get hot enough to kill germs. Or maybe i'm setting my child up for a lifetime of ebola or something.
> 
> DUDE BABY SHIT IS HARD TO PUT TOGETHER, ISNT IT??? Wtf, like expectant parents aren't stressed out enough.
> 
> And Laura, lock your doors, turn off the lights, and go camping in the living room. hide the car and the dogs. she'll never know =)

This is how I feel about baby items as well. Everytime I buy something, and I go to put it together, I cuss up a storm I get pissed off, and I don't understand why they illustrate EVERYTHING but never elaborate with words. I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!! :cry:

It makes me feel dumb, and it irritates the hell out of me. I actually broke down putting my travel system together, I cried and said I was going to be the worlds worst mom, all because I could not figure out my childs stroller.. Is that not sad? -.-


----------



## gigglebox

awwwww ash, no worries! your ability to construct things has no barring on your mothering abilities at all. your abilities will come in the picture in other ways...example? i have a new super power. it's smelling Des' piss from across the room. I have the WORST sense of smell EVER. i mean, it's bad. any time someone is like "did you smell that?" i'm all...no? which was great because i was never too bothered at my old job at a doggy daycare where there was shit and piss galore.

but the other night i woke up to the faint smell of piss in the air.

and today hubs & i were watching t.v., Des was in his bouncy chair...and all of a sudden i smell it. i turn to hubs and say "did Des piss himself?" and hubs looks at me and says "how the fuck should i know?!"--it was then that i realized it must have been really weird since we weren't interacting with Des at the time for me to just randomly ask that lol.

I didn't put together a single item in this house. I made hubs do it...he's a mechanic, after all ;0)

just play stupid and ask someone who seems capable to do it for you. tell them it is hurting your poor pregnant body.

edit: i used the word abilities way too much in the first paragraph there. it bothers me. so i had to point it out.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> awwwww ash, no worries! your ability to construct things has no barring on your mothering abilities at all. your abilities will come in the picture in other ways...example? i have a new super power. it's smelling Des' piss from across the room. I have the WORST sense of smell EVER. i mean, it's bad. any time someone is like "did you smell that?" i'm all...no? which was great because i was never too bothered at my old job at a doggy daycare where there was shit and piss galore.
> 
> but the other night i woke up to the faint smell of piss in the air.
> 
> and today hubs & i were watching t.v., Des was in his bouncy chair...and all of a sudden i smell it. i turn to hubs and say "did Des piss himself?" and hubs looks at me and says "how the fuck should i know?!"--it was then that i realized it must have been really weird since we weren't interacting with Des at the time for me to just randomly ask that lol.
> 
> I didn't put together a single item in this house. I made hubs do it...he's a mechanic, after all ;0)
> 
> just play stupid and ask someone who seems capable to do it for you. tell them it is hurting your poor pregnant body.
> 
> edit: i used the word abilities way too much in the first paragraph there. it bothers me. so i had to point it out.

Hmmmm, My husband is WAY more handy than I am but he always makes me at least attempt to put stuff together and then call him for help ><

And I KNOW I'm going to be fine as a mommy, but in that moment I didn't feel like it :( I know that's weird.. IDK why I'm like that.. but I am =/ 

It's probably hormones.

Just took the doggie and the husband on a walk around the block... Still nothing... but my dog is smiling so I guess that makes things a little better =)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> For me personally, it's the variety of things you can do within the game because it is such a huge format! I'm going to be a rebel and bullet point instead of number LMAO!
> 
> 
> The scenery is really pretty and I enjoy that.
> *When you go around and kill things in the woods *and the little towns and stuff, you get to collect all kinds of things from them to use or sell.
> I have chosen, for example, a skinning and leather working profession, so I can go kill things, skin them and make the leather into stuff! My character can actually wear the stuff I make, or I can sell it.
> There are many professions to choose from and you can wander around looking for the stuffs, such as the shiny rocks for mining or the cool plants for herbalism etc...
> They also have goals you work toward with your profession among other things. And also quests you can get that have goals as well. I like adventuring around with the purpose of completing a goal.
> Hubby and I play together too, and you can double team things and follow each other around
> Hmmm, there is a lot more, but I can't think of anything further at the moment :haha:
> 
> my brother used to enjoy clubbing sealsClick to expand...

I used to work at Radio Shack. One year, we had little electronic baby seals for Christmas. My sister went up to another employee with the baby seal in hand and asked if we sold clubs. The poor employee looked appalled.

My sister and I have FUN. We've passed as twins since grade school. :)


----------



## gigglebox

WOOOO NELLY, talk about hormones---ladies, be weary of those fuckers! I was totally fine through my whole pregnancy; i mean, i had a moment or two of irrational fits or whatever, but after birth...holy crap. i can't believe how messed up i've been from hormones! everything made me want to cry! fortunately it's getting better. but, i mean, if someone asked me a question i would cry. des getting pissed that my milk wasn't coming out fast enough made me absolutely bawl. but they are seemingly starting to settle, and getting better now that i'm starting to eat again.

menelly & Jules, how did your hormones treat you right after birth?

katie did your contractions ever ease up from the 40 minute intervals?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Katie, you have to go into labor now. I'm sending labor vibes your way. (oooh!) You could try Blue Cohosh if there's such a thing as a natural foods store in that backassward little town you live in. I've had some friends who've had good luck with that. (Did jack shit for me, but I was 37 weeks and not dialated at all.)
> 
> HAHA natural foods store!!!! Best thing I've heard all week. No, for natural foods, we have to go down to world foods in park city =D
> 
> Can EPO act as crack for fetusbabies? About half an hour after i took it, she went WILD. she's still going at it, but not as roughly.
> 
> I still have six hours before today is done. I'm going to eat dinner, take another pill, go have solosexytime, and insert a pill. (insert is such a hot word, isn't it?)Click to expand...

Good luck!! Doubted that little hell hole had one, but was worth a shot. LOL

Still sending you labor vibes!!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> WOOOO NELLY, talk about hormones---ladies, be weary of those fuckers! I was totally fine through my whole pregnancy; i mean, i had a moment or two of irrational fits or whatever, but after birth...holy crap. i can't believe how messed up i've been from hormones! everything made me want to cry! fortunately it's getting better. but, i mean, if someone asked me a question i would cry. des getting pissed that my milk wasn't coming out fast enough made me absolutely bawl. but they are seemingly starting to settle, and getting better now that i'm starting to eat again.
> 
> menelly & Jules, how did your hormones treat you right after birth?
> 
> katie did your contractions ever ease up from the 40 minute intervals?

Oh, everything still has a chance at making me cry. But yeah, 5-10 days after? Seeing my baby sleep would make me cry. Not finding my right sock would make me cry. Having to use the bathroom... OK, that's shit is actually painful. That makes sense.

My husband saying something even vaguely stupid made me cry.

Yeah, hormones suck.

But 3.5 weeks later? I feel almost normal again. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> For me personally, it's the variety of things you can do within the game because it is such a huge format! I'm going to be a rebel and bullet point instead of number LMAO!
> 
> 
> The scenery is really pretty and I enjoy that.
> *When you go around and kill things in the woods *and the little towns and stuff, you get to collect all kinds of things from them to use or sell.
> I have chosen, for example, a skinning and leather working profession, so I can go kill things, skin them and make the leather into stuff! My character can actually wear the stuff I make, or I can sell it.
> There are many professions to choose from and you can wander around looking for the stuffs, such as the shiny rocks for mining or the cool plants for herbalism etc...
> They also have goals you work toward with your profession among other things. And also quests you can get that have goals as well. I like adventuring around with the purpose of completing a goal.
> Hubby and I play together too, and you can double team things and follow each other around
> Hmmm, there is a lot more, but I can't think of anything further at the moment :haha:
> 
> my brother used to enjoy clubbing sealsClick to expand...
> 
> I used to work at Radio Shack. One year, we had little electronic baby seals for Christmas. My sister went up to another employee with the baby seal in hand and asked if we sold clubs. The poor employee looked appalled.
> 
> My sister and I have FUN. We've passed as twins since grade school. :)Click to expand...

LOL that's freaking hilarious! if you can't find humor in serious subjects, what good are you? that's my philosophy lol; seriously though, taking everything too seriously just turns you into a bitter killjoy.

how many years are there between you and your sister?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> For me personally, it's the variety of things you can do within the game because it is such a huge format! I'm going to be a rebel and bullet point instead of number LMAO!
> 
> 
> The scenery is really pretty and I enjoy that.
> *When you go around and kill things in the woods *and the little towns and stuff, you get to collect all kinds of things from them to use or sell.
> I have chosen, for example, a skinning and leather working profession, so I can go kill things, skin them and make the leather into stuff! My character can actually wear the stuff I make, or I can sell it.
> There are many professions to choose from and you can wander around looking for the stuffs, such as the shiny rocks for mining or the cool plants for herbalism etc...
> They also have goals you work toward with your profession among other things. And also quests you can get that have goals as well. I like adventuring around with the purpose of completing a goal.
> Hubby and I play together too, and you can double team things and follow each other around
> Hmmm, there is a lot more, but I can't think of anything further at the moment :haha:
> 
> my brother used to enjoy clubbing sealsClick to expand...
> 
> I used to work at Radio Shack. One year, we had little electronic baby seals for Christmas. My sister went up to another employee with the baby seal in hand and asked if we sold clubs. The poor employee looked appalled.
> 
> My sister and I have FUN. We've passed as twins since grade school. :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL that's freaking hilarious! if you can't find humor in serious subjects, what good are you? that's my philosophy lol; seriously though, taking everything too seriously just turns you into a bitter killjoy.
> 
> how many years are there between you and your sister?Click to expand...

We are 14 months apart. :)

Our personal favorite is doing personal hygiene commercials in totally inappropriate places.

You know how tampon or douche commercials always have sisters or friends having a conversation about "female freshness" in the middle of a goddamn park or something? I don't think women even talk about their period paraphernalia choices, let alone in the middle of a park.

So Danie and I like to be in the middle of crowded places, and start saying things like "So, lately, I've been having this not so fresh feeling. I'm just not sure how to handle it!" "Why, I always use Summer's Eve Spring Fresh formula! Its clarifying formula and flowery scent are certain to make you feel fresh again right away!" "Wow, really? Thank you, Summer's Eve!"

We've had people stop and look around for the cameras. LOL

One time, we had some really bizarre lady ask if we were sisters or lovers. (We were in California at the time, if that makes the story make more sense.) Danie grabbed my ass and said "why can't we be both?" Me: "Incest is a game the whole family plays!"

Yeah, we have fun. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> For me personally, it's the variety of things you can do within the game because it is such a huge format! I'm going to be a rebel and bullet point instead of number LMAO!
> 
> 
> The scenery is really pretty and I enjoy that.
> *When you go around and kill things in the woods *and the little towns and stuff, you get to collect all kinds of things from them to use or sell.
> I have chosen, for example, a skinning and leather working profession, so I can go kill things, skin them and make the leather into stuff! My character can actually wear the stuff I make, or I can sell it.
> There are many professions to choose from and you can wander around looking for the stuffs, such as the shiny rocks for mining or the cool plants for herbalism etc...
> They also have goals you work toward with your profession among other things. And also quests you can get that have goals as well. I like adventuring around with the purpose of completing a goal.
> Hubby and I play together too, and you can double team things and follow each other around
> Hmmm, there is a lot more, but I can't think of anything further at the moment :haha:
> 
> my brother used to enjoy clubbing sealsClick to expand...
> 
> I used to work at Radio Shack. One year, we had little electronic baby seals for Christmas. My sister went up to another employee with the baby seal in hand and asked if we sold clubs. The poor employee looked appalled.
> 
> My sister and I have FUN. We've passed as twins since grade school. :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL that's freaking hilarious! if you can't find humor in serious subjects, what good are you? that's my philosophy lol; seriously though, taking everything too seriously just turns you into a bitter killjoy.
> 
> how many years are there between you and your sister?Click to expand...
> 
> We are 14 months apart. :)
> 
> Our personal favorite is doing personal hygiene commercials in totally inappropriate places.
> 
> You know how tampon or douche commercials always have sisters or friends having a conversation about "female freshness" in the middle of a goddamn park or something? I don't think women even talk about their period paraphernalia choices, let alone in the middle of a park.
> 
> So Danie and I like to be in the middle of crowded places, and start saying things like "So, lately, I've been having this not so fresh feeling. I'm just not sure how to handle it!" "Why, I always use Summer's Eve Spring Fresh formula! Its clarifying formula and flowery scent are certain to make you feel fresh again right away!" "Wow, really? Thank you, Summer's Eve!"
> 
> We've had people stop and look around for the cameras. LOL
> 
> One time, we had some really bizarre lady ask if we were sisters or lovers. (We were in California at the time, if that makes the story make more sense.) Danie grabbed my ass and said "why can't we be both?" Me: "Incest is a game the whole family plays!"
> 
> Yeah, we have fun. :)Click to expand...

Oh how I wish I had a sister for these reasons.. 


My brother however will burst out into inappropriate conversations with me in public, too.. 

But those just scare me as I always give him that "Why are you telling me this..?" look.

He's fun though, I'll give him that :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> For me personally, it's the variety of things you can do within the game because it is such a huge format! I'm going to be a rebel and bullet point instead of number LMAO!
> 
> 
> The scenery is really pretty and I enjoy that.
> *When you go around and kill things in the woods *and the little towns and stuff, you get to collect all kinds of things from them to use or sell.
> I have chosen, for example, a skinning and leather working profession, so I can go kill things, skin them and make the leather into stuff! My character can actually wear the stuff I make, or I can sell it.
> There are many professions to choose from and you can wander around looking for the stuffs, such as the shiny rocks for mining or the cool plants for herbalism etc...
> They also have goals you work toward with your profession among other things. And also quests you can get that have goals as well. I like adventuring around with the purpose of completing a goal.
> Hubby and I play together too, and you can double team things and follow each other around
> Hmmm, there is a lot more, but I can't think of anything further at the moment :haha:
> 
> my brother used to enjoy clubbing sealsClick to expand...
> 
> I used to work at Radio Shack. One year, we had little electronic baby seals for Christmas. My sister went up to another employee with the baby seal in hand and asked if we sold clubs. The poor employee looked appalled.
> 
> My sister and I have FUN. We've passed as twins since grade school. :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL that's freaking hilarious! if you can't find humor in serious subjects, what good are you? that's my philosophy lol; seriously though, taking everything too seriously just turns you into a bitter killjoy.
> 
> how many years are there between you and your sister?Click to expand...
> 
> We are 14 months apart. :)
> 
> Our personal favorite is doing personal hygiene commercials in totally inappropriate places.
> 
> You know how tampon or douche commercials always have sisters or friends having a conversation about "female freshness" in the middle of a goddamn park or something? I don't think women even talk about their period paraphernalia choices, let alone in the middle of a park.
> 
> So Danie and I like to be in the middle of crowded places, and start saying things like "So, lately, I've been having this not so fresh feeling. I'm just not sure how to handle it!" "Why, I always use Summer's Eve Spring Fresh formula! Its clarifying formula and flowery scent are certain to make you feel fresh again right away!" "Wow, really? Thank you, Summer's Eve!"
> 
> We've had people stop and look around for the cameras. LOL
> 
> One time, we had some really bizarre lady ask if we were sisters or lovers. (We were in California at the time, if that makes the story make more sense.) Danie grabbed my ass and said "why can't we be both?" Me: "Incest is a game the whole family plays!"
> 
> Yeah, we have fun. :)Click to expand...



This made my whole life. this whole post. holy hell


----------



## ..katie..

To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...

I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.


----------



## Menelly

Come join us in inappropriateness, Katie! We shall do condom commercials (with two infants in tow) on Temple Square!! :)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> awwwww ash, no worries! your ability to construct things has no barring on your mothering abilities at all. your abilities will come in the picture in other ways...example? i have a new super power. it's smelling Des' piss from across the room. I have the WORST sense of smell EVER. i mean, it's bad. any time someone is like "did you smell that?" i'm all...no? which was great because i was never too bothered at my old job at a doggy daycare where there was shit and piss galore.
> 
> but the other night i woke up to the faint smell of piss in the air.
> 
> and today hubs & i were watching t.v., Des was in his bouncy chair...and all of a sudden i smell it. i turn to hubs and say "did Des piss himself?" and hubs looks at me and says "how the fuck should i know?!"--it was then that i realized it must have been really weird since we weren't interacting with Des at the time for me to just randomly ask that lol.
> 
> I didn't put together a single item in this house. I made hubs do it...he's a mechanic, after all ;0)
> 
> just play stupid and ask someone who seems capable to do it for you. tell them it is hurting your poor pregnant body.
> 
> edit: i used the word abilities way too much in the first paragraph there. it bothers me. so i had to point it out.
> 
> Hmmmm, My husband is WAY more handy than I am but he always makes me at least attempt to put stuff together and then call him for help ><
> 
> And I KNOW I'm going to be fine as a mommy, but in that moment I didn't feel like it :( I know that's weird.. IDK why I'm like that.. but I am =/
> 
> It's probably hormones.
> 
> Just took the doggie and the husband on a walk around the block... Still nothing... but my dog is smiling so I guess that makes things a little better =)Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Menelly

Daily cute. :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/sleepybabies.jpg


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.

I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Come join us in inappropriateness, Katie! We shall do condom commercials (with two infants in tow) on Temple Square!! :)

I wanted SOOO BADLY to go to the Kiss-In that was held in front of the temple. Condom commercials sound GREAT though =D
Along with scented douches, I've never understood flavored condoms. Or maybe I'm the only one who thinks that if i'm worried the person has an std while i'm giving them oral, that i WOULDNT be giving them oral, banana condom or not.

I fear your infant will be a grown woman with children of her own by the time I have my infant. =/


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Daily cute. :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/sleepybabies.jpg

EEEPPP!!!!!!!! Does she love snuggles?

Also, is that a nursing pillow?


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Daily cute. :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/sleepybabies.jpg


What a good daddy :) So Cute!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.
> 
> I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.Click to expand...

YES. I either use Old Spice Sport (clean flavor), or vanilla deodorant. But I use vanilla because my shampoo is vanilla, I use vanilla extract as perfume, and my lotion is vanilla. Soooooo it makes sense lol


----------



## ..katie..

Ash, I meant to say along with the hug-smiley that I sometimes feel like i'm going to fail at motherhood because I have a hard time reaching all the way back in the drier. It makes me want to crawl in it and die.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.
> 
> I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.Click to expand...

"fresh" That's the scent my husband uses because I hate all the rest.

I prefer fruity smells, I have no idea why... but my vagina's never had an issue with being "not fresh smelling" isn't that a sign of an infection? Why are these women MASKING The issue?


... And Katie, to flavored condoms, I never understood those either. My mouth can't get pregnant, and I wouldn't be sexually active with so and so until I know about any STDs he may have..? So maybe that makes me an oddball :shrug:


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Ash, I meant to say along with the hug-smiley that I sometimes feel like i'm going to fail at motherhood because I have a hard time reaching all the way back in the drier. It makes me want to crawl in it and die.

:( I cant reach back there either..
And DH Made room in our kitchen, Tyler has Two of his own shelves, but one is the top one and I CAN'T REACH even with my stool :nope:


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.
> 
> I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.Click to expand...
> 
> "fresh" That's the scent my husband uses because I hate all the rest.
> 
> I prefer fruity smells, I have no idea why... but my vagina's never had an issue with being "not fresh smelling" isn't that a sign of an infection? Why are these women MASKING The issue?
> 
> 
> ... And Katie, to flavored condoms, I never understood those either. My mouth can't get pregnant, and I wouldn't be sexually active with so and so until I know about any STDs he may have..? So maybe that makes me an oddball :shrug:Click to expand...


I think some people have more scent than others, and as long as its not fishy or comes with discharge, its probably just eau de vag. I dont get it, because i know that douching just makes more secretions happen, which causes more scent, but I assume thats whats up.

The tampon/pad commercials with the girls with the high ponytails kick boxing and swimming and doing naked cartwheels bother me. like worse than charmin commercials.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I meant to say along with the hug-smiley that I sometimes feel like i'm going to fail at motherhood because I have a hard time reaching all the way back in the drier. It makes me want to crawl in it and die.
> 
> :( I cant reach back there either..
> And DH Made room in our kitchen, Tyler has Two of his own shelves, but one is the top one and I CAN'T REACH even with my stool :nope:Click to expand...

Get one of those old people grabbers! They don't grab old people, but they're for people who have trouble reaching, be they old or hurt or just short. I have one lol


----------



## ..katie..

VAURISSA (idk if I spelled that right this time. i fail.).....

I REMEMBERED WHAT I NEEDED TO TELL YOU!!!

Your name was up in my ad space where chicken nuggets or maternity wear is/are/be! Apparently you wrote a book =D


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.
> 
> I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "fresh" That's the scent my husband uses because I hate all the rest.
> 
> I prefer fruity smells, I have no idea why... but my vagina's never had an issue with being "not fresh smelling" isn't that a sign of an infection? Why are these women MASKING The issue?
> 
> 
> ... And Katie, to flavored condoms, I never understood those either. My mouth can't get pregnant, and I wouldn't be sexually active with so and so until I know about any STDs he may have..? So maybe that makes me an oddball :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think some people have more scent than others, and as long as its not fishy or comes with discharge, its probably just eau de vag. I dont get it, because i know that douching just makes more secretions happen, which causes more scent, but I assume thats whats up.
> 
> The tampon/pad commercials with the girls with the high ponytails kick boxing and swimming and doing naked cartwheels bother me. like worse than charmin commercials.Click to expand...

I quite like the U by Kotex commercials, but I am stuck on the Playtex Sport tampons, scared to go out of my norm... 0.o

... I haven't needed a tampon in like 9 mos.. It's going to be SO WEIRD using them again..


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I meant to say along with the hug-smiley that I sometimes feel like i'm going to fail at motherhood because I have a hard time reaching all the way back in the drier. It makes me want to crawl in it and die.
> 
> :( I cant reach back there either..
> And DH Made room in our kitchen, Tyler has Two of his own shelves, but one is the top one and I CAN'T REACH even with my stool :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Get one of those old people grabbers! They don't grab old people, but they're for people who have trouble reaching, be they old or hurt or just short. I have one lolClick to expand...

Those reachy claws? I don't know if those help if you can't even SEE the top shelf =/


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Come join us in inappropriateness, Katie! We shall do condom commercials (with two infants in tow) on Temple Square!! :)
> 
> I wanted SOOO BADLY to go to the Kiss-In that was held in front of the temple. Condom commercials sound GREAT though =D
> Along with scented douches, I've never understood flavored condoms. Or maybe I'm the only one who thinks that if i'm worried the person has an std while i'm giving them oral, that i WOULDNT be giving them oral, banana condom or not.
> 
> I fear your infant will be a grown woman with children of her own by the time I have my infant. =/Click to expand...

I'm fairly sure you'll have your baby by THAT point. ;)

I didn't hear about the kiss in, but that could have been awesome. But yes, condom commercials. Probably even funnier if we have infant and SUPER PREGNANT WOMAN! ;)

And I'm with you on that one... if I'm worried they have an STD, they're not getting naked with me, regardless of the condom flavor.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Daily cute. :)
> 
> EEEPPP!!!!!!!! Does she love snuggles?
> 
> Also, is that a nursing pillow?Click to expand...

She loves her snuggles. Very snuggly baby! And it's a Boppy pillow, but I use it all the time for nursing. Honestly? BEST BEST BEST buy we made. She can live w/o her bouncer or her swing. She hasn't used the crib or bassinet yet. I live with this damn pillow.


----------



## ..katie..

UPDATE: Can't go into labor until after 3pm tomorrow. My mom finally got her china set (from japan...china from japan...) that her dad bought her while in japan back from her mother and we're using it for easter dinner. She's thrilled. So I can't ruin that for her.

So, 4pm, water breaks, they induce me, I have 5 hours (after the trip there and getting admitted) to go from 3-10.

Or I can just wait =/


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.
> 
> I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.Click to expand...
> 
> YES. I either use Old Spice Sport (clean flavor), or vanilla deodorant. But I use vanilla because my shampoo is vanilla, I use vanilla extract as perfume, and my lotion is vanilla. Soooooo it makes sense lolClick to expand...

I use Old Spice Sport too. It just smells clean. :) Wewt!



ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I meant to say along with the hug-smiley that I sometimes feel like i'm going to fail at motherhood because I have a hard time reaching all the way back in the drier. It makes me want to crawl in it and die.
> 
> :( I cant reach back there either..
> And DH Made room in our kitchen, Tyler has Two of his own shelves, but one is the top one and I CAN'T REACH even with my stool :nope:Click to expand...

Am I a truly evil person to be giggling at your shortness? I'm 5'9. Most shelves are pretty easy to reach for me.


..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.
> 
> I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.Click to expand...
> 
> "fresh" That's the scent my husband uses because I hate all the rest.
> 
> I prefer fruity smells, I have no idea why... but my vagina's never had an issue with being "not fresh smelling" isn't that a sign of an infection? Why are these women MASKING The issue?
> 
> 
> ... And Katie, to flavored condoms, I never understood those either. My mouth can't get pregnant, and I wouldn't be sexually active with so and so until I know about any STDs he may have..? So maybe that makes me an oddball :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think some people have more scent than others, and as long as its not fishy or comes with discharge, its probably just eau de vag. I dont get it, because i know that douching just makes more secretions happen, which causes more scent, but I assume thats whats up.
> 
> The tampon/pad commercials with the girls with the high ponytails kick boxing and swimming and doing naked cartwheels bother me. like worse than charmin commercials.Click to expand...

We love making fun of those commercials. :) Walking around Sugarhouse Park, talking about our tampon and condom usage. God, it's even more fun in this super Mormon state!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> UPDATE: Can't go into labor until after 3pm tomorrow. My mom finally got her china set (from japan...china from japan...) that her dad bought her while in japan back from her mother and we're using it for easter dinner. She's thrilled. So I can't ruin that for her.
> 
> So, 4pm, water breaks, they induce me, I have 5 hours (after the trip there and getting admitted) to go from 3-10.
> 
> Or I can just wait =/

Nope. Baby tomorrow. She can use the china as a "baby is here" celebration.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I quite like the U by Kotex commercials, but I am stuck on the Playtex Sport tampons, scared to go out of my norm... 0.o
> 
> ... I haven't needed a tampon in like 9 mos.. It's going to be SO WEIRD using them again..

I dont! I dont want my tampons coming in awesome and obvious packaging. Its not an "i'm ashamed that I bleed like a stuck pig" thing, its a "I dont want the world knowing I am currently bleeding like a stuck pig" thing lol.

I use tampax pearl because...well, cuz thats what I buy, I guess.

And YES. so weird. I wore a pad for about ten minutes after i started my period and thought "fuck this shit." and got a tampon. I recently just bought extreme-protection-dont-put-in-the-ocean-or-we'll-all-die maxipads for post partum and I have no idea how i'm gonna handle it. I have to start wearing undies, too =/


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Daily cute. :)
> 
> EEEPPP!!!!!!!! Does she love snuggles?
> 
> Also, is that a nursing pillow?Click to expand...
> 
> She loves her snuggles. Very snuggly baby! And it's a Boppy pillow, but I use it all the time for nursing. Honestly? BEST BEST BEST buy we made. She can live w/o her bouncer or her swing. She hasn't used the crib or bassinet yet. I live with this damn pillow.Click to expand...

I may have to get one. I avoided the body pillow (stupid, stupid. i now have to use 304343246 pillows to even attempt to sleep), but I may just go with a nursing one.

I read your thread about what to do with a content baby hehe...i'm glad shes laid back for the most part.


Do you know what the kiss-in is now?


----------



## Menelly

Oy. I hated having to wear panties post partum. SO glad to be over the bleeding. I'm a no panties totally about the tampons kind of girl.

For the record? Pads still suck. Bleh. But if you get the super thin absorbant ones, rather than use the phone books the hospital gives you, it's SLIGHTLY more tolerable.

But only slightly.

Er... I mean "I use Always with wings and a stay dry liner! It's unique shape provides the best all around protection when I'm bleeding like a stuck pig, while its fresh scent keeps the sharks from detecting my stuck pig bleeding scent."

Does anyone else ever order food at restaurants by being an asshat? "I'd like a fried ground bovine carcass patty, with pasteurized processed cheese food product, and salted nitrated nitrited stripped porcine product please?"

The looks... oh, the looks. They are priceless!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Daily cute. :)
> 
> EEEPPP!!!!!!!! Does she love snuggles?
> 
> Also, is that a nursing pillow?Click to expand...
> 
> She loves her snuggles. Very snuggly baby! And it's a Boppy pillow, but I use it all the time for nursing. Honestly? BEST BEST BEST buy we made. She can live w/o her bouncer or her swing. She hasn't used the crib or bassinet yet. I live with this damn pillow.Click to expand...
> 
> I may have to get one. I avoided the body pillow (stupid, stupid. i now have to use 304343246 pillows to even attempt to sleep), but I may just go with a nursing one.
> 
> I read your thread about what to do with a content baby hehe...i'm glad shes laid back for the most part.
> 
> 
> Do you know what the kiss-in is now?Click to expand...

Still no clue on the kiss in.

I got the body pillow. Problem is, both me and hubby are fat peoples. And we have a queen sized bed. Two fat peoples, one who was preggers, plus body pillow = poor hubby hanging onto the side of the bed by his toenails. LOL So the body pillow had to go.

And yes, the nursing pillow is a must. Even if you don't nurse. Great way to have baby on your lap without worrying about her falling, and yet still having your hands free to type on BnB with other fun loving goofy gals. (Or maybe that's just my use for it. LOL. As Kesslie is laying down asleep on it in my lap RIGHT NOW.)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Can't go into labor until after 3pm tomorrow. My mom finally got her china set (from japan...china from japan...) that her dad bought her while in japan back from her mother and we're using it for easter dinner. She's thrilled. So I can't ruin that for her.
> 
> So, 4pm, water breaks, they induce me, I have 5 hours (after the trip there and getting admitted) to go from 3-10.
> 
> Or I can just wait =/
> 
> Nope. Baby tomorrow. She can use the china as a "baby is here" celebration.Click to expand...

ORRRRR I could just wait til dinner is over to go or to inform her. I dont like it when my mom is dissapointed lol. i'm all emotional =/


I did, however, eat my second pill for the day. it tastes like clay when you burp it up...like pottery clay. And yeah, i've eaten pottery clay to know.

Next one doesnt go in my mouth. And hell, if it doesnt induce, i've read it makes laboring easier. I've also read that it thins blood, though, and I already have thin blood....hope the hospital has enough O-neg just in case...


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Oy. I hated having to wear panties post partum. SO glad to be over the bleeding. I'm a no panties totally about the tampons kind of girl.
> 
> For the record? Pads still suck. Bleh. But if you get the super thin absorbant ones, rather than use the phone books the hospital gives you, it's SLIGHTLY more tolerable.
> 
> But only slightly.
> 
> Er... I mean "I use Always with wings and a stay dry liner! It's unique shape provides the best all around protection when I'm bleeding like a stuck pig, while its fresh scent keeps the sharks from detecting my stuck pig bleeding scent."
> 
> Does anyone else ever order food at restaurants by being an asshat? "I'd like a fried ground bovine carcass patty, with pasteurized processed cheese food product, and salted nitrated nitrited stripped porcine product please?"
> 
> The looks... oh, the looks. They are priceless!

LMAO!

And no...no, I can't. the word "carcass" kills any appetite i have. I wont read recipes for turkey or chicken soups. Also, I grew up a few doors down from a slaughterhouse. I cant eat beef during the summer. it just tastes like dead cow smells. ick.

I do, however, say "this is such male bovine fecal matter" from time to time.


----------



## ..katie..

https://www.sltrib.com/utah/ci_12872004

Forgive the coding errors in it. If you search around, you can find some really awesome footage. it's uplifting that people care. I dont even care about what you care about, as long as you CARE about something, kwim?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oy. I hated having to wear panties post partum. SO glad to be over the bleeding. I'm a no panties totally about the tampons kind of girl.
> 
> For the record? Pads still suck. Bleh. But if you get the super thin absorbant ones, rather than use the phone books the hospital gives you, it's SLIGHTLY more tolerable.
> 
> But only slightly.
> 
> Er... I mean "I use Always with wings and a stay dry liner! It's unique shape provides the best all around protection when I'm bleeding like a stuck pig, while its fresh scent keeps the sharks from detecting my stuck pig bleeding scent."
> 
> Does anyone else ever order food at restaurants by being an asshat? "I'd like a fried ground bovine carcass patty, with pasteurized processed cheese food product, and salted nitrated nitrited stripped porcine product please?"
> 
> The looks... oh, the looks. They are priceless!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> And no...no, I can't. the word "carcass" kills any appetite i have. I wont read recipes for turkey or chicken soups. Also, I grew up a few doors down from a slaughterhouse. I cant eat beef during the summer. it just tastes like dead cow smells. ick.
> 
> I do, however, say "this is such male bovine fecal matter" from time to time.Click to expand...

Aww... you should try it just once. Even if you're just ordering for family. Maybe especially if you're ordering for family... cause I'm pretty sure if you order "bovine carcass patty", someone in the back is spitting in the food. ;)

I'll look up the Kiss In tomorrow. Kesslie is STILL asleep and I'm thinking I should consider joining her. I hardly got any sleep today, she wanted boobie 24x7. Blah.


----------



## Ems77

Menelly- Yep, night elf druid. 



..katie.. said:


> VAURISSA (idk if I spelled that right this time. i fail.).....I REMEMBERED WHAT I NEEDED TO TELL YOU!!!
> Your name was up in my ad space where chicken nuggets or maternity wear is/are/be! Apparently you wrote a book =D

 Go me! LOL. Was not aware of this however, wish I had the royalties! Spelled the same? I have yet to find that! Link it to me if you can


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.
> 
> I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. I either use Old Spice Sport (clean flavor), or vanilla deodorant. But I use vanilla because my shampoo is vanilla, I use vanilla extract as perfume, and my lotion is vanilla. Soooooo it makes sense lolClick to expand...
> 
> I use Old Spice Sport too. It just smells clean. :) Wewt!
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I meant to say along with the hug-smiley that I sometimes feel like i'm going to fail at motherhood because I have a hard time reaching all the way back in the drier. It makes me want to crawl in it and die.Click to expand...
> 
> :( I cant reach back there either..
> And DH Made room in our kitchen, Tyler has Two of his own shelves, but one is the top one and I CAN'T REACH even with my stool :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Am I a truly evil person to be giggling at your shortness? I'm 5'9. Most shelves are pretty easy to reach for me.
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> To add to my previous post without going through the hassle of clicking "edit" yet going through the hassle of explaining why I didn't press 'edit'...
> 
> I have never understood why people want their vaginas to smell like flowers. I'd just prefer my vagina to not smell. at all. Scentless vagina. And if I had to pick a scent, I'd probably pick 'vagina'...not orchid or rose fresh. Maybe a fruit flavor.Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue either. I also have never figured out why companies think I want my pits to smell like fresh baby ass. Would you like to be a flower or a baby ass today? Fuck it, I'll use men's deodorant, as they can choose "clean" as a scent.Click to expand...
> 
> "fresh" That's the scent my husband uses because I hate all the rest.
> 
> I prefer fruity smells, I have no idea why... but my vagina's never had an issue with being "not fresh smelling" isn't that a sign of an infection? Why are these women MASKING The issue?
> 
> 
> ... And Katie, to flavored condoms, I never understood those either. My mouth can't get pregnant, and I wouldn't be sexually active with so and so until I know about any STDs he may have..? So maybe that makes me an oddball :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think some people have more scent than others, and as long as its not fishy or comes with discharge, its probably just eau de vag. I dont get it, because i know that douching just makes more secretions happen, which causes more scent, but I assume thats whats up.
> 
> The tampon/pad commercials with the girls with the high ponytails kick boxing and swimming and doing naked cartwheels bother me. like worse than charmin commercials.Click to expand...
> 
> We love making fun of those commercials. :) Walking around Sugarhouse Park, talking about our tampon and condom usage. God, it's even more fun in this super Mormon state!Click to expand...


My husband would join in the laughter.. hes 6'2 and Im 5'4 :(

Our cabinets are reallyyy high...


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Can't go into labor until after 3pm tomorrow. My mom finally got her china set (from japan...china from japan...) that her dad bought her while in japan back from her mother and we're using it for easter dinner. She's thrilled. So I can't ruin that for her.
> 
> So, 4pm, water breaks, they induce me, I have 5 hours (after the trip there and getting admitted) to go from 3-10.
> 
> Or I can just wait =/
> 
> Nope. Baby tomorrow. She can use the china as a "baby is here" celebration.Click to expand...
> 
> ORRRRR I could just wait til dinner is over to go or to inform her. I dont like it when my mom is dissapointed lol. i'm all emotional =/
> 
> 
> I did, however, eat my second pill for the day. it tastes like clay when you burp it up...like pottery clay. And yeah, i've eaten pottery clay to know.
> 
> Next one doesnt go in my mouth. And hell, if it doesnt induce, i've read it makes laboring easier. I've also read that it thins blood, though, and I already have thin blood....hope the hospital has enough O-neg just in case...Click to expand...

I think it's cute that your mom and dad are so good to each other, and you don't want to ruin her dinner :) aww LOVE in the family..
Im jealous :(


----------



## ashiozz

So apparently the no-no topics to avoid on BnB are now Cats. Castor oil, AND circumcision.. "Would you feed your pregnant cat castor oil to induce labor and proceed to circumcise the male offspring..?" 0.o wow.

I need to keep note of all the "avoid" topics on here, some ladies get riled up.


----------



## ..katie..

we sometimes are way lovely. we've also had the cops called on us for fighting, verbally and physically. (just me and my mom. my dad has never laid a hand on me, and i can count on one hand how many times he and my mother have fought in front of me.) I'm obscenely lucky to have them as parents <3

dude, castor oil? for real?? i must go to this thread...people are so weird.

speaking of weird, i put a pill up my hoohoo about half an hour ago. now i feel like i have awful gas. so instead of going into full blown labor, i have to fart. wooooooooooooo!


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO maybe its really weird contractions..?


----------



## ..katie..

noope, its digestive tract air. its strange, im cool with telling you all about every aspect of my life, including poo, but i get shy about farting.


----------



## ashiozz

Farting is taboo for every woman, raunchy and outgoing or not. I understand. lmao

hmmm, If you go into full blown labor, can your family postpone easter???


----------



## ..katie..

I would think so...we've postponed thanksgiving and birthdays and all other major holidays excluding christmas...

But i dont think labor is in my cards for tomorrow. today, I guess.


----------



## ashiozz

can laughter induce labor..? lmao


----------



## ..katie..

*head bash*


----------



## ashiozz

If it makes you feel better -- I walked A LOT today, I rejected sex though, my husband purely asked "Wanna have sex" as soon as he woke up.. not exactly romantic.. 

I shoulda still put out though. I also tried caffeine .. and Im serious about laughter, does it release oxytocin? supposedly petting your pets can... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ..katie..

i think it could. i know cuddling does, as well as getting superemotional. laughter also involves a crap ton of muscles in the abdominal area.

i read a thing where youre supposed to ask a friend if you can breastfeed their baby to induce labor.........................im not sure who i would be more concerned about...the asker, or the askee who says yes.


----------



## ashiozz

what the hell? For real? That's like, super awkward, if someone asked me if they could breast feed tyler, I'd be very offended 0.o


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> i think it could. i know cuddling does, as well as getting superemotional. laughter also involves a crap ton of muscles in the abdominal area.
> 
> i read a thing where youre supposed to ask a friend if you can breastfeed their baby to induce labor.........................im not sure who i would be more concerned about...the asker, or the askee who says yes.

You cannot borrow my baby.

You can, however, borrow my breast pump if you like. That's sterilizable later. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

The links across the top of my quick reply box this morning...
Top 50 Classic Baby Girl Names
What Are So Many Black Babies Dying?
Top Androgynous Baby Names
Will Everybody Hate This Baby's Name?
Baby Naming Inspiration
How To Make Your Man More Fertile


wtf, bnb?


Also, I'm almost upset we didnt get in trouble last night...lol


----------



## ..katie..

No labor. No anything. No more digestive-tract-air...(because thats somehow better than 'gas')

so, I have roughly six hours and THEN i can pop.
right?
RIGHT???


*cries*


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO I was really hoping for a scolding this morning too.. damn.


in six hours your uterus better explode with contractions. Mine won't be :(

I DON'T WANNA GO TO EASTERRRR


----------



## ashiozz

we kind of got in trouble -- got a thread locked if that counts. apparently we're awful people for having a sense of humor, I was hoping my laughter would push Tyler out -- but no. Still pregnant.


Hows everyone else today!?


----------



## ..katie..

Getting ready to go repent for making fun of diarrhea.

My stupid hair didnt do what I stupid wanted today, so now it's in a half-ponytail. I fail at looking my sunday best.

I ate stuffing. for breakfast. yeaaaahhhhhh


----------



## ashiozz

you're doing more than me -- Im still in bed cuddling a certain puggle -- reallly dont want to get up, 


You really should repent fr the fun we made of diarrhea -- lmao

ugh so MIL made an easter basket for my unborn son...?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> The links across the top of my quick reply box this morning...
> Top 50 Classic Baby Girl Names
> What Are So Many Black Babies Dying?
> Top Androgynous Baby Names
> Will Everybody Hate This Baby's Name?
> Baby Naming Inspiration
> How To Make Your Man More Fertile
> 
> 
> wtf, bnb?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm almost upset we didnt get in trouble last night...lol

And that is why I use adblock. LOL

Get in trouble where?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> you're doing more than me -- Im still in bed cuddling a certain puggle -- reallly dont want to get up,
> 
> 
> You really should repent fr the fun we made of diarrhea -- lmao
> 
> ugh so MIL made an easter basket for my unborn son...?

FOB's mom bought her an Easter dress so i could take her to church. That could be why she's mad at me lol


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> The links across the top of my quick reply box this morning...
> Top 50 Classic Baby Girl Names
> What Are So Many Black Babies Dying?
> Top Androgynous Baby Names
> Will Everybody Hate This Baby's Name?
> Baby Naming Inspiration
> How To Make Your Man More Fertile
> 
> 
> wtf, bnb?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm almost upset we didnt get in trouble last night...lol
> 
> And that is why I use adblock. LOL
> 
> Get in trouble where?Click to expand...


On the castor oil thread. I've been trying to get into talking on other threads, but it seems the only fun ones are fighting ones. Anyway, Ash brought up that castor oil is now a Cat Topic, so we went in and played. thread is locked, now.


----------



## Menelly

I see. So is it possible to circumcise a cat with castor oil?

That's my only question. ;)


----------



## Menelly

BTW: Vibrating bouncy chair is MAGICAL. Praise thee, oh mighty Bouncy Chair. She's SOUND ASLEEP and not in my arms. I love thee oh Bouncy Chair. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I see. So is it possible to circumcise a cat with castor oil?
> 
> That's my only question. ;)


if you keep the cat comatose with his penis dipped in the oil for a fair amount of time....maybe....hmmmm
I'll have to try it. =D


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> BTW: Vibrating bouncy chair is MAGICAL. Praise thee, oh mighty Bouncy Chair. She's SOUND ASLEEP and not in my arms. I love thee oh Bouncy Chair. ;)

I want to murder my bouncy vibratey chair. It nearly killed me lol. Addy's has a really hard plastic elephant and a giraffe dangling from it. I am afraid she'll wack it.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I see. So is it possible to circumcise a cat with castor oil?
> 
> That's my only question. ;)
> 
> 
> if you keep the cat comatose with his penis dipped in the oil for a fair amount of time....maybe....hmmmm
> I'll have to try it. =DClick to expand...

Can I just say now, I feel badly for the first cat you catch. ;)



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: Vibrating bouncy chair is MAGICAL. Praise thee, oh mighty Bouncy Chair. She's SOUND ASLEEP and not in my arms. I love thee oh Bouncy Chair. ;)
> 
> I want to murder my bouncy vibratey chair. It nearly killed me lol. Addy's has a really hard plastic elephant and a giraffe dangling from it. I am afraid she'll wack it.Click to expand...

Why would they make baby gear for the under 3 month set (cause they generally weigh too much to use a bouncy seat after 3 months) with hard plastic ANYTHING?


----------



## Menelly

Went to check on Kesslie, who's been happily sound asleep in her bouncy chair, when I see a GIANT BLACK SPIDER crawling on her bouncy chair! ACK ACK ACK ACK! Grab a shoe and squish it (fortunately it was far enough away from where she was) which was not only disgusting (now I get to wash the fabric) but woke her up from her nap. Boo!


----------



## gigglebox

i missed the thread fun! oh no! i'm going to go look for it now. 

but before i do that, i had to comment on certain things. first, tampons.

on one of my trips to mexico, we got pulled over by mexican cops because our car was too full, but more likely because we were tourists and they could fuck with us. so they take our driver out of the car to talk to him--he knew limited spanish, they knew limited english, and together they were able to work out a compromise as to avoid us getting hauled off to jail. this included us having to pay them whatever cash we had, and to kick out a couple people from the car. so basically we got robbed by the mexican cops--except the money wasn't all they took.

one of the cops opened the dash of the car, and in it was a stash of tampons. you know the ones where they are kind of compacted and you have to pull them out to use them? they are about half the size of normal packaged tampons...anyway, one of the cops picks one out of the dash and shows it to another cop. they look at it, say something to each other, then the cop reaches back into the dash to grab a handful and shoves them into his pocket.

JULLLLLES, where are you? we miss you! hope you're recovering well :) can't wait for some photos!

menelly! no! not a spider!!! do you now have that paranoia that there's another one lurking somewhere? worse yet i saw one on my ceiling yesterday, but we have a vaulted ceiling and the thing was all the way up in the highest unreachable corner...and i have no idea where said spider/bug/tiny killer is now :(


----------



## gigglebox

ok, found the thread. i was like, how the fuck did this get heated? it's funny how those threads progress; page one is helpful, page 7 is full of hatred lol

how do we get Emerald to join our "BITCHES DON'T GIVE A SHIT, YO" thread? she seems like fun!

speaking of emerald...KATIE DID YOU FUCKING WATCH THE DAMN MOVIE YET? p.s. i will totally leave you alone if you just say "yeah, started to watch it, bitch, you're weird for liking this. i gave up on the insanity."


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ok, found the thread. i was like, how the fuck did this get heated? it's funny how those threads progress; page one is helpful, page 7 is full of hatred lol
> 
> how do we get Emerald to join our "BITCHES DON'T GIVE A SHIT, YO" thread? she seems like fun!
> 
> speaking of emerald...KATIE DID YOU FUCKING WATCH THE DAMN MOVIE YET? p.s. i will totally leave you alone if you just say "yeah, started to watch it, bitch, you're weird for liking this. i gave up on the insanity."

I found the thread too. We need Emerald in here. :)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ok, found the thread. i was like, how the fuck did this get heated? it's funny how those threads progress; page one is helpful, page 7 is full of hatred lol
> 
> how do we get Emerald to join our "BITCHES DON'T GIVE A SHIT, YO" thread? she seems like fun!
> 
> speaking of emerald...KATIE DID YOU FUCKING WATCH THE DAMN MOVIE YET? p.s. i will totally leave you alone if you just say "yeah, started to watch it, bitch, you're weird for liking this. i gave up on the insanity."

I actually sent her a message with a link that said "COME PLAY WITH US!!"
I feel like we're some weird exclusive high school clique or something. Or some very strange alpha beti preggo pi sorority (sp??)

I got to part five and then I forgot about it =( I really do want to watch it, I just really fail at life. If I wasn't interested, I'd tell you, I promise. Last time I watched something I didn't want to because someone asked me to, it was Salad Fingers and I still have nightmares.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Went to check on Kesslie, who's been happily sound asleep in her bouncy chair, when I see a GIANT BLACK SPIDER crawling on her bouncy chair! ACK ACK ACK ACK! Grab a shoe and squish it (fortunately it was far enough away from where she was) which was not only disgusting (now I get to wash the fabric) but woke her up from her nap. Boo!

Oh you poor things!!! Day before yesterday, a spider walked across my hand while it was on the table. I made this inhuman, unearthly noise and my mother thought I had died.
I'm generally cool with spiders. We have an agreement that I am in their spot, but I am bigger, so if they make their webs where I cant walk through them and they dont TOUCH ME or let me see them, we're good, and I wont go on a crusade to murder them all.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> one of the cops opened the dash of the car, and in it was a stash of tampons. you know the ones where they are kind of compacted and you have to pull them out to use them? they are about half the size of normal packaged tampons...anyway, one of the cops picks one out of the dash and shows it to another cop. they look at it, say something to each other, then the cop reaches back into the dash to grab a handful and shoves them into his pocket.

The. Fuck.

I knew mexican cops were corrupt, a lot like russian ones, but TAMPONS???


----------



## ..katie..

Also, HAPPY ZOMBIE JESUS DAY! or Easter! Or Sunday! Whichever you prefer.


----------



## ..katie..

Also...

GUESS WHOSE WATER BROKE??? (did I use the right 'whose'?)

...not mine. Of course not mine. But two of the girls I know had their babies today. One this morning, one two hours ago. FML.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: Vibrating bouncy chair is MAGICAL. Praise thee, oh mighty Bouncy Chair. She's SOUND ASLEEP and not in my arms. I love thee oh Bouncy Chair. ;)
> 
> I want to murder my bouncy vibratey chair. It nearly killed me lol. Addy's has a really hard plastic elephant and a giraffe dangling from it. I am afraid she'll wack it.Click to expand...


I believe we have the same bouncy chair.. does it also swing..?

No wait, Mines a space saving swing but it does vibrate too, and it's got a plastic Rhino 0.o

I probably will never use this for the swing part of it.. but the vibrate, possibly.. Should I cut the rhino off?


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ok, found the thread. i was like, how the fuck did this get heated? it's funny how those threads progress; page one is helpful, page 7 is full of hatred lol
> 
> how do we get Emerald to join our "BITCHES DON'T GIVE A SHIT, YO" thread? she seems like fun!
> 
> speaking of emerald...KATIE DID YOU FUCKING WATCH THE DAMN MOVIE YET? p.s. i will totally leave you alone if you just say "yeah, started to watch it, bitch, you're weird for liking this. i gave up on the insanity."


I liked Emerald too, We should PM her and be like "JOINN USSS" rofl.. She had a good sense of humor, I approve.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Also...
> 
> GUESS WHOSE WATER BROKE??? (did I use the right 'whose'?)
> 
> ...not mine. Of course not mine. But two of the girls I know had their babies today. One this morning, one two hours ago. FML.

You got my hopes up.. F you for that. Kthx.


Mine didn't break either and I somehow survived through easter dinner.

and my dog went to Easter too..? strange husband decision making...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: Vibrating bouncy chair is MAGICAL. Praise thee, oh mighty Bouncy Chair. She's SOUND ASLEEP and not in my arms. I love thee oh Bouncy Chair. ;)
> 
> I want to murder my bouncy vibratey chair. It nearly killed me lol. Addy's has a really hard plastic elephant and a giraffe dangling from it. I am afraid she'll wack it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe we have the same bouncy chair.. does it also swing..?
> 
> No wait, Mines a space saving swing but it does vibrate too, and it's got a plastic Rhino 0.o
> 
> I probably will never use this for the swing part of it.. but the vibrate, possibly.. Should I cut the rhino off?Click to expand...

Nope, mine is just a bouncer thing, no swing. Jungle fever or some theme.
I dont think we should cut them off. I dont think they'd actually hurt the little people, it just gives us something to worry about...?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> GUESS WHOSE WATER BROKE??? (did I use the right 'whose'?)
> 
> ...not mine. Of course not mine. But two of the girls I know had their babies today. One this morning, one two hours ago. FML.
> 
> You got my hopes up.. F you for that. Kthx.
> 
> 
> Mine didn't break either and I somehow survived through easter dinner.
> 
> and my dog went to Easter too..? strange husband decision making...Click to expand...


At this point, I'm afraid i'm going to pee myself and get all excited. grr.

I survived church and easter dinner. What did you guys have?

Awww, he's part of the family <3


----------



## Emerald87

Ohhhhh I feel so loved already!! Hi ladies!!!
Where do I start? Jesus day was yesterday - so happy day after Jesus day, where all the easter egg specials are awesome. If I was still addicted to chocolate I'd be out spending all my hard earned cash (i.e. my husband's cash) on eggs *sigh*
Quick intro - 24, first baby, still studying, live in the great Australia

I was having a quick stalk before I started writing and yeh, Katie, you got my heart rate up with that water breaking thing. I was like "oh hells yes!!"... but no... you upset me. we've just met and you broke my heart... good work.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Ohhhhh I feel so loved already!! Hi ladies!!!
> Where do I start? Jesus day was yesterday - so happy day after Jesus day, where all the easter egg specials are awesome. If I was still addicted to chocolate I'd be out spending all my hard earned cash (i.e. my husband's cash) on eggs *sigh*
> Quick intro - 24, first baby, still studying, live in the great Australia
> 
> I was having a quick stalk before I started writing and yeh, Katie, you got my heart rate up with that water breaking thing. I was like "oh hells yes!!"... but no... you upset me. we've just met and you broke my heart... good work.

Hey, man, it's what I do. Along with coke, obviously.

Just kidding, i'm a total pepsi person. Although, honestly, if there was a link between coke (cain, or acola) and labor induction that wouldn't hurt the tiny human, I'd totally be there with my straw (bendy, or tooter)

So, depending on how far you stalked, you may or may not know our general introductions (although I don't believe any of ended up introducing? hmm)
20, taking a break from studying (CNA, halfway to LPN, one class away from AA in psych.) first baby (girl!), anger issues, live in the wild, wild west. Aka Wyoming. I bet you probably have never heard of it, considering lots of people from the states haven't. I am planning on stalking Menelly IRL someday, although she doesn't know it, so don't tell her.

I have eaten too many peeps today.

Anyway, YAY i'm glad you showed up =D It's the 9th in Australia, but what time is it?


----------



## Emerald87

10.15am, what glorious time is it there on the 8th? (this is some freaky time travelling shit).

Nup, I didn't read that far back. I read back to page 170-something where you talked about scented vag and absolutely laughed my arse off. I figured that was good enough and I wanted to remember you guys like that forever, why ruin an awesome first impression? I'll have to get some intros from the other sexy ladies, unless you can direct me to an approx page number? I love you guys already but after 179 pages I'll be well and truly asleep.

Yep heard of Wyoming :) Mainly from Red vs. Blue (not sure if you've heard of it, online animation/meme).

Picked a name for your little girl? Cool to see someone having a kid with a sense of humour. She's going to have waaaaay too much fun in her life.


----------



## Emerald87

P.s. your secret stalking secret is safe with me, but I do feel a little rejected. If you get on a plane at 37 weeks to come stalk me, Murphy's law says you'll go into labour.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> 10.15am, what glorious time is it there on the 8th? (this is some freaky time travelling shit).
> 
> Nup, I didn't read that far back. I read back to page 170-something where you talked about scented vag and absolutely laughed my arse off. I figured that was good enough and I wanted to remember you guys like that forever, why ruin an awesome first impression? I'll have to get some intros from the other sexy ladies, unless you can direct me to an approx page number? I love you guys already but after 179 pages I'll be well and truly asleep.
> 
> Yep heard of Wyoming :) Mainly from Red vs. Blue (not sure if you've heard of it, online animation/meme).
> 
> Picked a name for your little girl? Cool to see someone having a kid with a sense of humour. She's going to have waaaaay too much fun in her life.

I was terrified I was going to warp her, but I figured she'd probably adapt, as this will seem natural to her, since she will know no other way lol. Till school, at least. Addison Grace =)

WOAH. Cool =D (about redvblue)

Three of our darling ladies have now popped with their BnB babies (all c-sections! 1 planned, 2 emercency. We beat statistics, here.), two are not first timers, and Ash and I are in race towards the finish line. This is all sappy, but it'll be great to live vicariously through you in the next couple months lol...are you pukey or have you evaded morning sickness?

In WY, it's currently April 8th, 6:30 PM.
OH! Will you do me a favor? On 12/21 your time, will you let me know if the world is ending around you? I know the computer will probably be the last thing on your mind, but hell, world is ending, it wouldnt matter 5 minutes from them. I expect an update.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> P.s. your secret stalking secret is safe with me, but I do feel a little rejected. If you get on a plane at 37 weeks to come stalk me, Murphy's law says you'll go into labour.

If I got on a plane and got there tomorrow (the 9th for me, the 10th for you) would would her birthday be? Would I go by your time or my time? or what if she was born right over a time zone? Would I go by GMT?


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> If I got on a plane and got there tomorrow (the 9th for me, the 10th for you) would would her birthday be? Would I go by your time or my time? or what if she was born right over a time zone? Would I go by GMT?

Don't confuse me :cry: Go with Aussie time, then when you go back to the US you can always say she was born in the future. Gorgeous name BTW.

I promise, when the world ends, I'll let you know. And my computer comes with me with every fire alarm (apartment complex) so it won't be the last thing on my mind.

Nope, no morning sickness. Was nauseated for a while from wks 6-9 but now it's just occasionally. But the crying... oh dear god. Last night DH and I went for a burger before going to see American Pie and I forgot to order my burger without mayo. So hubby asks them is the mayo whole egg/home made? Wifey is preggo. They just said, oh that's cool, we'll remake it for you guys no worries. I burst out in tears, absolutely visibly sobbing in the middle of a busy restaurant with everyone staring at me. Hubby freaked and said "what's wrong?!!?" and I got out "they're... just... so nice... to do that for me... and I wasted foooooooooooood... whhhhhhaaaa!!" like a 2 year old.
DH was so kind to say - (through laughter) "it's ok, you're only humiliating yourself. I'm not embarrassed"... lovely words that will stick with me forever

So, is there a prize for popping first? If it's good enough, I may consider competing :winkwink: I'm sure my 11-12 week old foetus stands a chance...


----------



## Emerald87

Oh, crap, on second thoughts I can't let you know when the world ends. If you watch all those disaster and apocalyptic movies, in about 90% of them, Australia isn't ever involved. So... your world is going to end but we're gonna be fine. Another reason to head my way.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Oh, crap, on second thoughts I can't let you know when the world ends. If you watch all those disaster and apocalyptic movies, in about 90% of them, Australia isn't ever involved. So... your world is going to end but we're gonna be fine. Another reason to head my way.

WTF, mate?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxE0t-y5G8c


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> If I got on a plane and got there tomorrow (the 9th for me, the 10th for you) would would her birthday be? Would I go by your time or my time? or what if she was born right over a time zone? Would I go by GMT?
> 
> Don't confuse me :cry: Go with Aussie time, then when you go back to the US you can always say she was born in the future. Gorgeous name BTW.
> 
> I promise, when the world ends, I'll let you know. And my computer comes with me with every fire alarm (apartment complex) so it won't be the last thing on my mind.
> 
> Nope, no morning sickness. Was nauseated for a while from wks 6-9 but now it's just occasionally. But the crying... oh dear god. Last night DH and I went for a burger before going to see American Pie and I forgot to order my burger without mayo. So hubby asks them is the mayo whole egg/home made? Wifey is preggo. They just said, oh that's cool, we'll remake it for you guys no worries. I burst out in tears, absolutely visibly sobbing in the middle of a busy restaurant with everyone staring at me. Hubby freaked and said "what's wrong?!!?" and I got out "they're... just... so nice... to do that for me... and I wasted foooooooooooood... whhhhhhaaaa!!" like a 2 year old.
> DH was so kind to say - (through laughter) "it's ok, you're only humiliating yourself. I'm not embarrassed"... lovely words that will stick with me forever
> 
> So, is there a prize for popping first? If it's good enough, I may consider competing :winkwink: I'm sure my 11-12 week old foetus stands a chance...Click to expand...

Yeah, the prize is not having to be pregnant anymore lol. Good news is, second place eventually gets the same prize, too.
Do you want your 11-12 week old fetus to be a boy fetus or a girl fetus?

OOH you poor thing, that's hilarious. I'm glad the hubs laughed. And also, how freaking wonderful of the restaurant!!! Props to them.

Allyson Hannigan (sp, horribly, i know) is my dream girl.


----------



## Emerald87

Ah, see, that's all the evidence I'll ever need to show that Australia will be fine, mate. Love the accents.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Yeah, the prize is not having to be pregnant anymore lol. Good news is, second place eventually gets the same prize, too.
> Do you want your 11-12 week old fetus to be a boy fetus or a girl fetus?
> 
> OOH you poor thing, that's hilarious. I'm glad the hubs laughed. And also, how freaking wonderful of the restaurant!!! Props to them.
> 
> Allyson Hannigan (sp, horribly, i know) is my dream girl.

He's still laughing today about it... prick. I'm also laughing but that doesn't give him the right :winkwink:. We'll be going back there. The waiter even said congratulations and smiled while I said I was sorry though the hysterical sobbing.

I want a boy. Very, very much. Of course I'll be thankful for either one but I have ovarian failure (getting this one was an effort) and I'd feel guilty if I had a girl and she had the issue too. Chances are, my boy won't have ovaries and thus problem solved.

Oh yeeehhh... Allyson Hannigan, Emma Stone and Anne Hathaway are ladies I'd turn gay for. I hope they like kids.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Went to check on Kesslie, who's been happily sound asleep in her bouncy chair, when I see a GIANT BLACK SPIDER crawling on her bouncy chair! ACK ACK ACK ACK! Grab a shoe and squish it (fortunately it was far enough away from where she was) which was not only disgusting (now I get to wash the fabric) but woke her up from her nap. Boo!
> 
> Oh you poor things!!! Day before yesterday, a spider walked across my hand while it was on the table. I made this inhuman, unearthly noise and my mother thought I had died.
> I'm generally cool with spiders. We have an agreement that I am in their spot, but I am bigger, so if they make their webs where I cant walk through them and they dont TOUCH ME or let me see them, we're good, and I wont go on a crusade to murder them all.Click to expand...

I will let them live outside... come in my home, and you die evil spiders!!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, the prize is not having to be pregnant anymore lol. Good news is, second place eventually gets the same prize, too.
> Do you want your 11-12 week old fetus to be a boy fetus or a girl fetus?
> 
> OOH you poor thing, that's hilarious. I'm glad the hubs laughed. And also, how freaking wonderful of the restaurant!!! Props to them.
> 
> Allyson Hannigan (sp, horribly, i know) is my dream girl.
> 
> He's still laughing today about it... prick. I'm also laughing but that doesn't give him the right :winkwink:. We'll be going back there. The waiter even said congratulations and smiled while I said I was sorry though the hysterical sobbing.
> 
> I want a boy. Very, very much. Of course I'll be thankful for either one but I have ovarian failure (getting this one was an effort) and I'd feel guilty if I had a girl and she had the issue too. Chances are, my boy won't have ovaries and thus problem solved.
> 
> Oh yeeehhh... Allyson Hannigan, Emma Stone and Anne Hathaway are ladies I'd turn gay for. I hope they like kids.Click to expand...

Emma Stone makes me murderous. How dare someone be so freaking pretty, cute, smart, endearing, wonderful, raspy-voiced, and redheaded....grrr.

Is ovarian failure genetic? And does it affect both overies or just one? Also, congrats on getting this one =)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Also...
> 
> GUESS WHOSE WATER BROKE??? (did I use the right 'whose'?)
> 
> ...not mine. Of course not mine. But two of the girls I know had their babies today. One this morning, one two hours ago. FML.

I'm sorry hon. Addy is now grounded till she's 12.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Went to check on Kesslie, who's been happily sound asleep in her bouncy chair, when I see a GIANT BLACK SPIDER crawling on her bouncy chair! ACK ACK ACK ACK! Grab a shoe and squish it (fortunately it was far enough away from where she was) which was not only disgusting (now I get to wash the fabric) but woke her up from her nap. Boo!
> 
> Oh you poor things!!! Day before yesterday, a spider walked across my hand while it was on the table. I made this inhuman, unearthly noise and my mother thought I had died.
> I'm generally cool with spiders. We have an agreement that I am in their spot, but I am bigger, so if they make their webs where I cant walk through them and they dont TOUCH ME or let me see them, we're good, and I wont go on a crusade to murder them all.Click to expand...
> 
> I will let them live outside... come in my home, and you die evil spiders!!Click to expand...

Thats how I feel about black flies and earwigs. but spiders have earned a little respect from me lol


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I am planning on stalking Menelly IRL someday, although she doesn't know it, so don't tell her.

I'm not scared... I'm bigger than you. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> GUESS WHOSE WATER BROKE??? (did I use the right 'whose'?)
> 
> ...not mine. Of course not mine. But two of the girls I know had their babies today. One this morning, one two hours ago. FML.
> 
> I'm sorry hon. Addy is now grounded till she's 12.Click to expand...

Still have 4 hours and 40 mins. =( I seriously even tried negotiating with her...i'll mix sugar in with her milk once a day, i'll buy her anything she points at, she can have her choice of wipes...

nothing.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I am planning on stalking Menelly IRL someday, although she doesn't know it, so don't tell her.
> 
> I'm not scared... I'm bigger than you. ;)Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh, it's genetic in my case. Mum went though menopause at 32 and I'm going to go through it earlier *sigh*. That's ok, I only want to go through this hell once. How is it in the 37th week? How did you stay sane (wait, maybe you didn't. That would explain a lot) through 1st and 2nd tri? HELP ME. I'm going bonkers.

This spider thing is freaky - I usually don't have an issue with them but I dreamt about them last night and then when I got up to pee I stepped on a hair tie and did that hilarious dance like I'd stepped on an actual spider or a cockroach. I think though if one was near my kid I'd turn into ninja Mum and fly kick across the room and squish that motherfucker.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Yeh, it's genetic in my case. Mum went though menopause at 32 and I'm going to go through it earlier *sigh*. That's ok, I only want to go through this hell once. How is it in the 37th week? How did you stay sane (wait, maybe you didn't. That would explain a lot) through 1st and 2nd tri? HELP ME. I'm going bonkers.
> 
> This spider thing is freaky - I usually don't have an issue with them but I dreamt about them last night and then when I got up to pee I stepped on a hair tie and did that hilarious dance like I'd stepped on an actual spider or a cockroach. I think though if one was near my kid I'd turn into ninja Mum and fly kick across the room and squish that motherfucker.

I didnt deal during the first trimester. I puked and puked and puked and puked and slept and puked and cried and puked and fought.

The second, towards the middle of it, I started being able to eat again, and so I worked and fought and still puked, but not as bad. I also moved back in with my parents towards the end, so that definately helped me not be so worried about what the hell I was going to do to survive and keep the tiny human alive and to start getting excited about her.

the third has, by far, been my favorite trimester. I still puke daily, but not nearly as much as before, and i'm able to function like a human being...except for the whole being unable to fit into places, tie my shoes, paint my toe nails, shave my hoohoo, walk, sleep, etc. plus, i'm finally getting that happy high that expectant mothers sometimes get. I do want it over, though.

with the insane feelings, there's not a lot you can do about 'em. just make sure they're not low all the time. eat right, exercise, and occupy your time. maybe buy one or two baby things to remind yourself why you're going through this hell.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> If I got on a plane and got there tomorrow (the 9th for me, the 10th for you) would would her birthday be? Would I go by your time or my time? or what if she was born right over a time zone? Would I go by GMT?
> 
> Don't confuse me :cry: Go with Aussie time, then when you go back to the US you can always say she was born in the future. Gorgeous name BTW.
> 
> I promise, when the world ends, I'll let you know. And my computer comes with me with every fire alarm (apartment complex) so it won't be the last thing on my mind.
> 
> Nope, no morning sickness. Was nauseated for a while from wks 6-9 but now it's just occasionally. But the crying... oh dear god. Last night DH and I went for a burger before going to see American Pie and I forgot to order my burger without mayo. So hubby asks them is the mayo whole egg/home made? Wifey is preggo. They just said, oh that's cool, we'll remake it for you guys no worries. I burst out in tears, absolutely visibly sobbing in the middle of a busy restaurant with everyone staring at me. Hubby freaked and said "what's wrong?!!?" and I got out "they're... just... so nice... to do that for me... and I wasted foooooooooooood... whhhhhhaaaa!!" like a 2 year old.
> DH was so kind to say - (through laughter) "it's ok, you're only humiliating yourself. I'm not embarrassed"... lovely words that will stick with me forever
> 
> So, is there a prize for popping first? If it's good enough, I may consider competing :winkwink: I'm sure my 11-12 week old foetus stands a chance...Click to expand...

Too late. ;) I won the first popper with my Pi baby. 

If it makes you feel any better? Those bizarre crying jags ain't going away post birth either. /sob


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, the prize is not having to be pregnant anymore lol. Good news is, second place eventually gets the same prize, too.
> Do you want your 11-12 week old fetus to be a boy fetus or a girl fetus?
> 
> OOH you poor thing, that's hilarious. I'm glad the hubs laughed. And also, how freaking wonderful of the restaurant!!! Props to them.
> 
> Allyson Hannigan (sp, horribly, i know) is my dream girl.
> 
> He's still laughing today about it... prick. I'm also laughing but that doesn't give him the right :winkwink:. We'll be going back there. The waiter even said congratulations and smiled while I said I was sorry though the hysterical sobbing.
> 
> I want a boy. Very, very much. Of course I'll be thankful for either one but I have ovarian failure (getting this one was an effort) and I'd feel guilty if I had a girl and she had the issue too. Chances are, my boy won't have ovaries and thus problem solved.
> 
> Oh yeeehhh... Allyson Hannigan, Emma Stone and Anne Hathaway are ladies I'd turn gay for. I hope they like kids.Click to expand...

My fence jumpers are Anne Hathaway too, Lucy Liu, and Salma Hayek. (I am SO jealous of Salma's rack.)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Went to check on Kesslie, who's been happily sound asleep in her bouncy chair, when I see a GIANT BLACK SPIDER crawling on her bouncy chair! ACK ACK ACK ACK! Grab a shoe and squish it (fortunately it was far enough away from where she was) which was not only disgusting (now I get to wash the fabric) but woke her up from her nap. Boo!
> 
> Oh you poor things!!! Day before yesterday, a spider walked across my hand while it was on the table. I made this inhuman, unearthly noise and my mother thought I had died.
> I'm generally cool with spiders. We have an agreement that I am in their spot, but I am bigger, so if they make their webs where I cant walk through them and they dont TOUCH ME or let me see them, we're good, and I wont go on a crusade to murder them all.Click to expand...
> 
> I will let them live outside... come in my home, and you die evil spiders!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats how I feel about black flies and earwigs. but spiders have earned a little respect from me lolClick to expand...

Earwigs are such nasty evil foul disgusting creatures that they die if I see them outside too.


----------



## Emerald87

You ladies give me so much to look forward to... the more crying... the less fitting into places... etc. Joy. After my m/c I still expect it to happen again and I can't get excited. Stupid hormones.
Ohhh Menelly, she's a cutie you have there. Looks like she's using a mobile phone though? Whoever she's on the phone to is obviously making her cranky too! Look at that adorable frown. But she shouldn't be talking to boys yet, don't you think it's a little too early? Give her 6 or so months.

Edit: Oh, and sorry, to address your qu. it affects both ovaries and they are like a 50 year old's. Shrivelled and barely filled with eggs.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Yeh, it's genetic in my case. Mum went though menopause at 32 and I'm going to go through it earlier *sigh*. That's ok, I only want to go through this hell once. How is it in the 37th week? How did you stay sane (wait, maybe you didn't. That would explain a lot) through 1st and 2nd tri? HELP ME. I'm going bonkers.
> 
> This spider thing is freaky - I usually don't have an issue with them but I dreamt about them last night and then when I got up to pee I stepped on a hair tie and did that hilarious dance like I'd stepped on an actual spider or a cockroach. I think though if one was near my kid I'd turn into ninja Mum and fly kick across the room and squish that motherfucker.

There is literally no way you could get me to Australia without a space suit and a blow torch. I've seen what you people call "spiders". If they can change the locks on you and kick you out of your own home, they're not spiders, they are bastions of evil and gross. That damn picture of a "clock spider" (aka huntsman) will make me cringe for days, and I recently saw this news story:

https://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/spider-web-forrest-is-beautiful-and-terrifying

And I can't even fathom why we haven't nuked that field yet. Preferably from space. AAAH!

How can anyone live with the kinds of bugs and evil you have there? I know it's a perfectly beautiful island... but AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> You ladies give me so much to look forward to... the more crying... the less fitting into places... etc. Joy. After my m/c I still expect it to happen again and I can't get excited. Stupid hormones.
> Ohhh Menelly, she's a cutie you have there. Looks like she's using a mobile phone though? Whoever she's on the phone to is obviously making her cranky too! Look at that adorable frown. But she shouldn't be talking to boys yet, don't you think it's a little too early? Give her 6 or so months.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and sorry, to address your qu. it affects both ovaries and they are like a 50 year old's. Shrivelled and barely filled with eggs.

The look of hate and murder was because the photographer was fucking with her. ;) She kept giving her her binkie to make her happy, and then taking it away so she could take the picture. So the murderous looks were aimed at the photographer. 

I'm OK with waiting 6 months to talk to the boys. My husband insists on 60 years. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> There is literally no way you could get me to Australia without a space suit and a blow torch. I've seen what *you people* call "spiders". If they can change the locks on you and kick you out of your own home, they're not spiders, they are bastions of evil and gross. That damn picture of a "clock spider" (aka huntsman) will make me cringe for days, and I recently saw this news story:
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/spider-web-forrest-is-beautiful-and-terrifying
> 
> And I can't even fathom why we haven't nuked that field yet. Preferably from space. AAAH!
> 
> How can anyone live with the kinds of bugs and evil you have there? I know it's a perfectly beautiful island... but AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

What do you mean, "_you people_"? :haha:

Oh yeh, we have some seriously fucked up shit here. We are happy to co-habitate with hand-sized huntsmans on our walls. We also like to say "oh, we want to keep these deadly red belly black snakes, because they keep away the even more deadly brown snakes". Lesser of two evils, much?

I've seen those pics before but not the one of the guy walking his greyhounds through it. WTF, mate (lol)? You wouldn't catch me doing that, it's ridiculous.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> You ladies give me so much to look forward to... the more crying... the less fitting into places... etc. Joy. After my m/c I still expect it to happen again and I can't get excited. Stupid hormones.
> Ohhh Menelly, she's a cutie you have there. Looks like she's using a mobile phone though? Whoever she's on the phone to is obviously making her cranky too! Look at that adorable frown. But she shouldn't be talking to boys yet, don't you think it's a little too early? Give her 6 or so months.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and sorry, to address your qu. it affects both ovaries and they are like a 50 year old's. Shrivelled and barely filled with eggs.

Youre close to the time when you can breathe a little easier...its not full relief, but it definately is a bit nicer. Did they determine a cause of your m/c or was it just one of those things? Also, i'm sorry =/
I wonder if in the medical future, soon, one would be able to harvest a tiny human's eggs to make conception later on easier? or do they have to reach a certain point of maturity?

there's plenty to look forward to...I deeply enjoy being beaten up from the inside. Not as much now that she's headbutting my cervix, but the abuse all my other organs took? it was wonderful. When they first start moving and you're the only one who can feel it and it's your little secret? And the first time your hand jumps on your belly and you realized the rest of the world can feel your baby if you want them too. And the weird Alien-esque movements your abdomen makes before they engage and can still do sommersaults. and buying baby socks. Oh dear god baby socks.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> There is literally no way you could get me to Australia without a space suit and a blow torch. I've seen what *you people* call "spiders". If they can change the locks on you and kick you out of your own home, they're not spiders, they are bastions of evil and gross. That damn picture of a "clock spider" (aka huntsman) will make me cringe for days, and I recently saw this news story:
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/spider-web-forrest-is-beautiful-and-terrifying
> 
> And I can't even fathom why we haven't nuked that field yet. Preferably from space. AAAH!
> 
> How can anyone live with the kinds of bugs and evil you have there? I know it's a perfectly beautiful island... but AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> What do you mean, "_you people_"? :haha:
> 
> Oh yeh, we have some seriously fucked up shit here. We are happy to co-habitate with hand-sized huntsmans on our walls. We also like to say "oh, we want to keep these deadly red belly black snakes, because they keep away the even more deadly brown snakes". Lesser of two evils, much?
> 
> I've seen those pics before but not the one of the guy walking his greyhounds through it. WTF, mate (lol)? You wouldn't catch me doing that, it's ridiculous.Click to expand...


LMAO at both of these. I'm so glad that all we have here are tiny spiders and moose.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Youre close to the time when you can breathe a little easier...its not full relief, but it definately is a bit nicer. Did they determine a cause of your m/c or was it just one of those things? Also, i'm sorry =/
> I wonder if in the medical future, soon, one would be able to harvest a tiny human's eggs to make conception later on easier? or do they have to reach a certain point of maturity?
> 
> there's plenty to look forward to...I deeply enjoy being beaten up from the inside. Not as much now that she's headbutting my cervix, but the abuse all my other organs took? it was wonderful. When they first start moving and you're the only one who can feel it and it's your little secret? And the first time your hand jumps on your belly and you realized the rest of the world can feel your baby if you want them too. And the weird Alien-esque movements your abdomen makes before they engage and can still do sommersaults. and buying baby socks. Oh dear god baby socks.

Just one of those things. And thanks hon, it means a lot.

I think they're actually developing technology at the moment where stem cells can be harvested from the ovaries and actually transformed into eggs. If I have a girl, this technology should be established during her reproductive time so it's not the end of the world. Girls are gorgeous too. But boys are cheaper :p

Hoping bub will start moving soon-ish. I need confirmation it's still there. Sure the doppler helps but I analyse that too much - is the HR too high, is it too low, OMG WHERE IS IT?! Lol. I give up on myself.

Hahahaha your poor cervix, and other organs. Does she move lots? Is she strong? How big do they think she is? Did you want a girl? ANSWER ME DAMNIT - wait, I haven't submitted reply yet... *click*


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> There is literally no way you could get me to Australia without a space suit and a blow torch. I've seen what *you people* call "spiders". If they can change the locks on you and kick you out of your own home, they're not spiders, they are bastions of evil and gross. That damn picture of a "clock spider" (aka huntsman) will make me cringe for days, and I recently saw this news story:
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/spider-web-forrest-is-beautiful-and-terrifying
> 
> And I can't even fathom why we haven't nuked that field yet. Preferably from space. AAAH!
> 
> How can anyone live with the kinds of bugs and evil you have there? I know it's a perfectly beautiful island... but AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> What do you mean, "_you people_"? :haha:
> 
> Oh yeh, we have some seriously fucked up shit here. We are happy to co-habitate with hand-sized huntsmans on our walls. We also like to say "oh, we want to keep these deadly red belly black snakes, because they keep away the even more deadly brown snakes". Lesser of two evils, much?
> 
> I've seen those pics before but not the one of the guy walking his greyhounds through it. WTF, mate (lol)? You wouldn't catch me doing that, it's ridiculous.Click to expand...

You upside down giant spider harboring people. LOL

I do recognize the lesser of two evils concept though... I lived in Florida and you happily share your home with geckos... they eat the giant flying swimming cockroaches.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Youre close to the time when you can breathe a little easier...its not full relief, but it definately is a bit nicer. Did they determine a cause of your m/c or was it just one of those things? Also, i'm sorry =/
> I wonder if in the medical future, soon, one would be able to harvest a tiny human's eggs to make conception later on easier? or do they have to reach a certain point of maturity?
> 
> there's plenty to look forward to...I deeply enjoy being beaten up from the inside. Not as much now that she's headbutting my cervix, but the abuse all my other organs took? it was wonderful. When they first start moving and you're the only one who can feel it and it's your little secret? And the first time your hand jumps on your belly and you realized the rest of the world can feel your baby if you want them too. And the weird Alien-esque movements your abdomen makes before they engage and can still do sommersaults. and buying baby socks. Oh dear god baby socks.
> 
> Just one of those things. And thanks hon, it means a lot.
> 
> I think they're actually developing technology at the moment where stem cells can be harvested from the ovaries and actually transformed into eggs. If I have a girl, this technology should be established during her reproductive time so it's not the end of the world. Girls are gorgeous too. But boys are cheaper :p
> 
> Hoping bub will start moving soon-ish. I need confirmation it's still there. Sure the doppler helps but I analyse that too much - is the HR too high, is it too low, OMG WHERE IS IT?! Lol. I give up on myself.
> 
> Hahahaha your poor cervix, and other organs. Does she move lots? Is she strong? How big do they think she is? Did you want a girl? ANSWER ME DAMNIT - wait, I haven't submitted reply yet... *click*Click to expand...

My tiny human moved constantly and felt super strong inside. She's already holding her head up quite well and can lift it 45 degrees on tummy time so she's strong outside too. And I really wanted a girl. I was convinced she was going to come out with a penis, even though I had the worlds clearest potty shot, simply cause I never get what I want.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> You upside down giant spider harboring people. LOL
> 
> I do recognize the lesser of two evils concept though... I lived in Florida and you happily share your home with geckos... they eat the giant flying swimming cockroaches.

Fucking cockroaches. Now they're my #1 phobia. I cry just thinking about them. And NOW they can SWIM?!?! I can't even drown them? I'm not coming anywhere near your place. Looks like we're going to have to remain online lovers and never be able to meet...


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> My tiny human moved constantly and felt super strong inside. She's already holding her head up quite well and can lift it 45 degrees on tummy time so she's strong outside too. And I really wanted a girl. I was convinced she was going to come out with a penis, even though I had the worlds clearest potty shot, simply cause I never get what I want.

She sounds talented. Holding head up, rolling, talking on mobile phones, perfecting murderous gazes. She's going to make an excellent mob boss.

In all seriousness though, she really is gorgeous.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> GUESS WHOSE WATER BROKE??? (did I use the right 'whose'?)
> 
> ...not mine. Of course not mine. But two of the girls I know had their babies today. One this morning, one two hours ago. FML.
> 
> You got my hopes up.. F you for that. Kthx.
> 
> 
> Mine didn't break either and I somehow survived through easter dinner.
> 
> and my dog went to Easter too..? strange husband decision making...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, I'm afraid i'm going to pee myself and get all excited. grr.
> 
> I survived church and easter dinner. What did you guys have?
> 
> Awww, he's part of the family <3Click to expand...

We had steak (filets) grilled by my DH.. :) YAY! 

My doggie got his VERY own steak, he's a happy dog today.

I'm still SOL.. We tried having sex even, NOTHING. I'm destined to be pregnant the rest of my life.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I feel so loved already!! Hi ladies!!!
> Where do I start? Jesus day was yesterday - so happy day after Jesus day, where all the easter egg specials are awesome. If I was still addicted to chocolate I'd be out spending all my hard earned cash (i.e. my husband's cash) on eggs *sigh*
> Quick intro - 24, first baby, still studying, live in the great Australia
> 
> I was having a quick stalk before I started writing and yeh, Katie, you got my heart rate up with that water breaking thing. I was like "oh hells yes!!"... but no... you upset me. we've just met and you broke my heart... good work.
> 
> Hey, man, it's what I do. Along with coke, obviously.
> 
> Just kidding, i'm a total pepsi person. Although, honestly, if there was a link between coke (cain, or acola) and labor induction that wouldn't hurt the tiny human, I'd totally be there with my straw (bendy, or tooter)
> 
> So, depending on how far you stalked, you may or may not know our general introductions (although I don't believe any of ended up introducing? hmm)
> 20, taking a break from studying (CNA, halfway to LPN, one class away from AA in psych.) first baby (girl!), anger issues, live in the wild, wild west. Aka Wyoming. I bet you probably have never heard of it, considering lots of people from the states haven't. I am planning on stalking Menelly IRL someday, although she doesn't know it, so don't tell her.
> 
> I have eaten too many peeps today.
> 
> Anyway, YAY i'm glad you showed up =D It's the 9th in Australia, but what time is it?Click to expand...

Katie = heartbreaker :( 

Okay, So I don't think I've introduced myself properly either but I have let out info here and there on here: 

So name is Ashley
I'm also 24 (I noticed we had the same birth year cuz of your Screen name) I live in beautiful (brown) Phoenix, AZ, and I am a Customer service rep who deals with insurance all day long. -.-

I enjoy long walks on the beach... the sand between my toes... oh wait.. this is not a dating site.. my bad..


:) You'll fit in well here =)


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Katie = heartbreaker :(
> 
> Okay, So I don't think I've introduced myself properly either but I have let out info here and there on here:
> 
> So name is Ashley
> I'm also 24 (I noticed we had the same birth year cuz of your Screen name) I live in beautiful (brown) Phoenix, AZ, and I am a Customer service rep who deals with insurance all day long. -.-
> 
> I enjoy long walks on the beach... the sand between my toes... *oh wait.. this is not a dating site.. my bad..*
> 
> 
> :) You'll fit in well here =)


It's not? Well what the hell am I doing here? *walks away*


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> You upside down giant spider harboring people. LOL
> 
> I do recognize the lesser of two evils concept though... I lived in Florida and you happily share your home with geckos... they eat the giant flying swimming cockroaches.
> 
> Fucking cockroaches. Now they're my #1 phobia. I cry just thinking about them. And NOW they can SWIM?!?! I can't even drown them? I'm not coming anywhere near your place. Looks like we're going to have to remain online lovers and never be able to meet...Click to expand...

To be fair? I don't live there anymore. ;) It's the southern part of the US that gets them. They call them "palmetto bugs" because by renaming giant swimming flying cockroaches, they're somehow not a cockroach. 

It was by far the worst part of living in Florida though. I didn't know they could swim until I flushed one down the toilet. Next time in the bathroom the fucker beaned me in the ass flying out of there. I've never been more disgusted in my life.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> My tiny human moved constantly and felt super strong inside. She's already holding her head up quite well and can lift it 45 degrees on tummy time so she's strong outside too. And I really wanted a girl. I was convinced she was going to come out with a penis, even though I had the worlds clearest potty shot, simply cause I never get what I want.
> 
> She sounds talented. Holding head up, rolling, talking on mobile phones, perfecting murderous gazes. She's going to make an excellent mob boss.
> 
> In all seriousness though, she really is gorgeous.Click to expand...

Aww, thanks. I think so too, but I'm biased. :)

Mob boss is a great career choice, she'll be able to take care of us in our old age. ;)

ETA: OH, I guess I should introduce myself too.

I go by Lia. I'm 32, married, with two kiddos, the one in the picture and one who'll be 14 next month. (OMG!) I like karaoke and play WoW. Otherwise, my life is boring. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> If I got on a plane and got there tomorrow (the 9th for me, the 10th for you) would would her birthday be? Would I go by your time or my time? or what if she was born right over a time zone? Would I go by GMT?
> 
> Don't confuse me :cry: Go with Aussie time, then when you go back to the US you can always say she was born in the future. Gorgeous name BTW.
> 
> I promise, when the world ends, I'll let you know. And my computer comes with me with every fire alarm (apartment complex) so it won't be the last thing on my mind.
> 
> Nope, no morning sickness. Was nauseated for a while from wks 6-9 but now it's just occasionally. But the crying... oh dear god. Last night DH and I went for a burger before going to see American Pie and I forgot to order my burger without mayo. So hubby asks them is the mayo whole egg/home made? Wifey is preggo. They just said, oh that's cool, we'll remake it for you guys no worries. I burst out in tears, absolutely visibly sobbing in the middle of a busy restaurant with everyone staring at me. Hubby freaked and said "what's wrong?!!?" and I got out "they're... just... so nice... to do that for me... and I wasted foooooooooooood... whhhhhhaaaa!!" like a 2 year old.
> DH was so kind to say - (through laughter) "it's ok, you're only humiliating yourself. I'm not embarrassed"... lovely words that will stick with me forever
> 
> So, is there a prize for popping first? If it's good enough, I may consider competing :winkwink: I'm sure my 11-12 week old foetus stands a chance...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the prize is not having to be pregnant anymore lol. Good news is, second place eventually gets the same prize, too.
> Do you want your 11-12 week old fetus to be a boy fetus or a girl fetus?
> 
> OOH you poor thing, that's hilarious. I'm glad the hubs laughed. And also, how freaking wonderful of the restaurant!!! Props to them.
> 
> Allyson Hannigan (sp, horribly, i know) is my dream girl.Click to expand...

LMAO! Aww my only "wasted food" experience was when my husband and I went and had an expensive lunch at our favorite CoCoa's restaurant cuz I WANTED harvest pie really bad.. I remember this like it happened yesterday and it was in the end of 1st tri.. anyhow, we get in the car after eating, and we get about 10 mins into the drive home, and all the sudden I say "I think you need to stop, I Think I'm going to puke." there was NOWHERE to stop, so I did what I had to do -- I picked up my lunch box that was in the car, and I had stuff I had brought home from work in there because we moved buildings, I had time to save ONE thing from it and I chose my Koolaid mix.. and then puked, all over everything in there, Shut it, and threw it out when I got home.


I turned to DH and apologized a million times for throwing up the expensive lunch he bought me :(


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh, it's genetic in my case. Mum went though menopause at 32 and I'm going to go through it earlier *sigh*. That's ok, I only want to go through this hell once. How is it in the 37th week? How did you stay sane (wait, maybe you didn't. That would explain a lot) through 1st and 2nd tri? HELP ME. I'm going bonkers.
> 
> This spider thing is freaky - I usually don't have an issue with them but I dreamt about them last night and then when I got up to pee I stepped on a hair tie and did that hilarious dance like I'd stepped on an actual spider or a cockroach. I think though if one was near my kid I'd turn into ninja Mum and fly kick across the room and squish that motherfucker.
> 
> I didnt deal during the first trimester. I puked and puked and puked and puked and slept and puked and cried and puked and fought.
> 
> The second, towards the middle of it, I started being able to eat again, and so I worked and fought and still puked, but not as bad. I also moved back in with my parents towards the end, so that definately helped me not be so worried about what the hell I was going to do to survive and keep the tiny human alive and to start getting excited about her.
> 
> the third has, by far, been my favorite trimester. I still puke daily, but not nearly as much as before, and i'm able to function like a human being...except for the whole being unable to fit into places, tie my shoes, paint my toe nails, shave my hoohoo, walk, sleep, etc. plus, i'm finally getting that happy high that expectant mothers sometimes get. I do want it over, though.
> 
> with the insane feelings, there's not a lot you can do about 'em. just make sure they're not low all the time. eat right, exercise, and occupy your time. maybe buy one or two baby things to remind yourself why you're going through this hell.Click to expand...

1st tri- uhm, I hated first tri.. I was busy puking and feeling sick and sleeping all the time and not feeling normal, it was just uncomfortable...

2nd tri- OMG. BEST TRIMESTER EVER, By 12 weeks my puking stopped, I found out he's a boy (but we had minor gender disappointment at first..) I got to start his nursery which was a huge project (its somewhere on the boards but it's nightmare before christmas themed) 
and I got all my baby stuff purchased so that helped pass the time too.

3rd Tri- I am huge, Round, and I resemble a beachball, I can't tie my shoes.. though I can still paint my toenails (it involves weirdly contorting, so Katie, You might be able to do it.. if you really try.), I cant WEAR shoes because Im too puffy, and I've had numerous silly issues... like my blood pressure (which is back to normal from going part time now) and glucose test *failed the one hour.. don't drink orange juice that day*

BUT it's almost over, I can see the finish line, I want him out, I want him out now -- My cervix however, does not agree :shrug:

somehow I've sort of stayed sane? As sane as I usually am if that counts, My advice: STAY BUSY!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh, it's genetic in my case. Mum went though menopause at 32 and I'm going to go through it earlier *sigh*. That's ok, I only want to go through this hell once. How is it in the 37th week? How did you stay sane (wait, maybe you didn't. That would explain a lot) through 1st and 2nd tri? HELP ME. I'm going bonkers.
> 
> This spider thing is freaky - I usually don't have an issue with them but I dreamt about them last night and then when I got up to pee I stepped on a hair tie and did that hilarious dance like I'd stepped on an actual spider or a cockroach. I think though if one was near my kid I'd turn into ninja Mum and fly kick across the room and squish that motherfucker.
> 
> There is literally no way you could get me to Australia without a space suit and a blow torch. I've seen what you people call "spiders". If they can change the locks on you and kick you out of your own home, they're not spiders, they are bastions of evil and gross. That damn picture of a "clock spider" (aka huntsman) will make me cringe for days, and I recently saw this news story:
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/spider-web-forrest-is-beautiful-and-terrifying
> 
> And I can't even fathom why we haven't nuked that field yet. Preferably from space. AAAH!
> 
> How can anyone live with the kinds of bugs and evil you have there? I know it's a perfectly beautiful island... but AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!Click to expand...

hehehe.. we have desert tarantulas, Wanna see one?? 


https://pp.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/tarantula.php


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:
 

> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Youre close to the time when you can breathe a little easier...its not full relief, but it definately is a bit nicer. Did they determine a cause of your m/c or was it just one of those things? Also, i'm sorry =/
> I wonder if in the medical future, soon, one would be able to harvest a tiny human's eggs to make conception later on easier? or do they have to reach a certain point of maturity?
> 
> there's plenty to look forward to...I deeply enjoy being beaten up from the inside. Not as much now that she's headbutting my cervix, but the abuse all my other organs took? it was wonderful. When they first start moving and you're the only one who can feel it and it's your little secret? And the first time your hand jumps on your belly and you realized the rest of the world can feel your baby if you want them too. And the weird Alien-esque movements your abdomen makes before they engage and can still do sommersaults. and buying baby socks. Oh dear god baby socks.
> 
> Just one of those things. And thanks hon, it means a lot.
> 
> I think they're actually developing technology at the moment where stem cells can be harvested from the ovaries and actually transformed into eggs. If I have a girl, this technology should be established during her reproductive time so it's not the end of the world. Girls are gorgeous too. But boys are cheaper :p
> 
> Hoping bub will start moving soon-ish. I need confirmation it's still there. Sure the doppler helps but I analyse that too much - is the HR too high, is it too low, OMG WHERE IS IT?! Lol. I give up on myself.
> 
> Hahahaha your poor cervix, and other organs. Does she move lots? Is she strong? How big do they think she is? Did you want a girl? ANSWER ME DAMNIT - wait, I haven't submitted reply yet... *click*Click to expand...

That's pretty amazing. Is Stem Cell Research an accepted thing over there? Boys are cheaper, and easier for the most part. I'm hoping my next one (in 10 years after I've forgotten how much I hate pregnancy...) is a boy =)

That freaking out doesn't stop, either. You'll forget the last time you felt them karate chop you (ten minutes ago) and start panicking, od on sugar, drink ice water, poke and poke and poke your belly, beg it to move, and then it will. I went to the hospital for contractions at about 29 weeks, and her heartrate was 150bpm, even. constantly. didn't go up, didn't go down, it was very clearly 150. My last ultrasound, the tech got it at 136 even, same thing. I panicked because it was so much less! And felt like an idiot because I didn't even think that her heart is bigger now and doesn't have to beat so fast.

Do you have an at-home doppler? Is your husband excited? Do you have pets?


Does she move lots?-not as much anymore, but yeah, still a lot. She went through a phase where she didn't stop moving, I dont think. there wasnt downtime ever. constant rolls and kicks and punches and squirms. Now, her head is between my bones and i get hip-punches from time to time, but its mostly butt wiggles and hiccups.

Is she strong?-yup! she's fiesty, too. If I shift her butt because shes making it impossible for me to breathe, she'll push back, HARD. When she had a little more room, she would get the hiccups, then get really pissed off (i assume, of course) and flip and kick and throw a fit. Or if I bumped into a wall/door/floor/dog/table/etc, she'd beat me up.

How big do they think she is? As of tuesday, she was estimated at 6lb3oz. 9.01cm head. The doctor made me leave when he told FOB how tall she was, and he's keeping it secret, so...
also, I was 5lb12oz when I was born, full term. So she's bigger than me, by a bunch. Then again, all of FOBs family are large.

Did you want a girl?-yes. Well, I wanted either once I decided that I could cope with being a mom-to-be. I have three nieces, so I know how to take care of little girls. FOB also has 2 boys, and, as petty as it is, I wanted her to be special to him somehow...yeah.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> My tiny human moved constantly and felt super strong inside. She's already holding her head up quite well and can lift it 45 degrees on tummy time so she's strong outside too. And I really wanted a girl. I was convinced she was going to come out with a penis, even though I had the worlds clearest potty shot, simply cause I never get what I want.

How is your little one today, btw?? does she real-smile yet? when do they start doing that?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Katie = heartbreaker :(
> 
> Okay, So I don't think I've introduced myself properly either but I have let out info here and there on here:
> 
> So name is Ashley
> I'm also 24 (I noticed we had the same birth year cuz of your Screen name) I live in beautiful (brown) Phoenix, AZ, and I am a Customer service rep who deals with insurance all day long. -.-
> 
> I enjoy long walks on the beach... the sand between my toes... *oh wait.. this is not a dating site.. my bad..*
> 
> 
> :) You'll fit in well here =)
> 
> 
> It's not? Well what the hell am I doing here? *walks away*Click to expand...


I just want to say that I am the father of Laura's baby, and I didnt even know she existed until well into her 3rd trimester.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> To be fair? I don't live there anymore. ;) It's the southern part of the US that gets them. They call them "palmetto bugs" because by renaming giant swimming flying cockroaches, they're somehow not a cockroach.

I would guess because "giantdisgustingswimmingflyingminihummerindestructable bug" is too long.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> My tiny human moved constantly and felt super strong inside. She's already holding her head up quite well and can lift it 45 degrees on tummy time so she's strong outside too. And I really wanted a girl. I was convinced she was going to come out with a penis, even though I had the worlds clearest potty shot, simply cause I never get what I want.
> 
> How is your little one today, btw?? does she real-smile yet? when do they start doing that?Click to expand...

I think they're real smiles, but supposedly they can't be yet. :( It's apparently closer to 5 weeks. But they sure LOOK like real smiles! Big and makes her eyes squish up happy. I just haven't been able to catch with a camera yet.

Today she is being overtired and refusing to sleep until about 10 min ago. (Finally!) She was yawning and rubbing her eyes and then pretending she was still hungry. /sigh


----------



## ashiozz

That's true, It IS kind of a dating site..

In that case.. My turn ons include silly hats, morbid senses of humor, and an adoration for dogs is a must ;)

My turn offs: People who can't take a goddamn joke. Just saying.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I go by Lia. I'm 32, married, with two kiddos, the one in the picture and one who'll be 14 next month. (OMG!) I like karaoke and play WoW. Otherwise, my life is boring. LOL


CONGRATS, you are the first person on all 156457 pages of this thread to spell that K word correctly. At least, I think so, because I have no idea and don't want to do a google search or go pick up a dictionary to find out.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> To be fair? I don't live there anymore. ;) It's the southern part of the US that gets them. They call them "palmetto bugs" because by renaming giant swimming flying cockroaches, they're somehow not a cockroach.
> 
> I would guess because "giantdisgustingswimmingflyingminihummerindestructable bug" is too long.Click to expand...

Hmm... can we call them GDSFMHIBs for short? (And how the fuck would you pronounce that?)

Still makes more sense than "palmetto bugs".

Anything that's large enough to move you out of your house, change the locks on you, and giggle while doing so is too big to fall under the umbrella of "bug" IMO.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> That's true, It IS kind of a dating site..
> 
> In that case.. My turn ons include silly hats, morbid senses of humor, and an adoration for dogs is a must ;)
> 
> My turn offs: People who can't take a goddamn joke. Just saying.

Silly hats are awesome. I like dogs from a distance, I'm just shite at owning them. And I have no sense of humor at all. ;)



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I go by Lia. I'm 32, married, with two kiddos, the one in the picture and one who'll be 14 next month. (OMG!) I like karaoke and play WoW. Otherwise, my life is boring. LOL
> 
> 
> CONGRATS, you are the first person on all 156457 pages of this thread to spell that K word correctly. At least, I think so, because I have no idea and don't want to do a google search or go pick up a dictionary to find out.Click to expand...

It's spelled correctly. LOL I'm a bit of a spelling nazi. (Invoke Godwin here.)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh, it's genetic in my case. Mum went though menopause at 32 and I'm going to go through it earlier *sigh*. That's ok, I only want to go through this hell once. How is it in the 37th week? How did you stay sane (wait, maybe you didn't. That would explain a lot) through 1st and 2nd tri? HELP ME. I'm going bonkers.
> 
> This spider thing is freaky - I usually don't have an issue with them but I dreamt about them last night and then when I got up to pee I stepped on a hair tie and did that hilarious dance like I'd stepped on an actual spider or a cockroach. I think though if one was near my kid I'd turn into ninja Mum and fly kick across the room and squish that motherfucker.
> 
> There is literally no way you could get me to Australia without a space suit and a blow torch. I've seen what you people call "spiders". If they can change the locks on you and kick you out of your own home, they're not spiders, they are bastions of evil and gross. That damn picture of a "clock spider" (aka huntsman) will make me cringe for days, and I recently saw this news story:
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/spider-web-forrest-is-beautiful-and-terrifying
> 
> And I can't even fathom why we haven't nuked that field yet. Preferably from space. AAAH!
> 
> How can anyone live with the kinds of bugs and evil you have there? I know it's a perfectly beautiful island... but AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe.. we have desert tarantulas, Wanna see one??
> 
> 
> https://pp.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/tarantula.phpClick to expand...

they're like tiny dogs with too many legs!!!

We have scorpions here. lots of them. I didnt actually seen one, though, until I went to AZ. The nursing home I worked at was like a scorpion social.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> To be fair? I don't live there anymore. ;) It's the southern part of the US that gets them. They call them "palmetto bugs" because by renaming giant swimming flying cockroaches, they're somehow not a cockroach.
> 
> I would guess because "giantdisgustingswimmingflyingminihummerindestructable bug" is too long.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... can we call them GDSFMHIBs for short? (And how the fuck would you pronounce that?)
> 
> Still makes more sense than "palmetto bugs".
> 
> Anything that's large enough to move you out of your house, change the locks on you, and giggle while doing so is too big to fall under the umbrella of "bug" IMO.Click to expand...


Ever see a Palo Verde Beetle? 

https://www.whatsthatbug.com/images/paloverde_hand_wendy.jpg


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> My tiny human moved constantly and felt super strong inside. She's already holding her head up quite well and can lift it 45 degrees on tummy time so she's strong outside too. And I really wanted a girl. I was convinced she was going to come out with a penis, even though I had the worlds clearest potty shot, simply cause I never get what I want.
> 
> How is your little one today, btw?? does she real-smile yet? when do they start doing that?Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're real smiles, but supposedly they can't be yet. :( It's apparently closer to 5 weeks. But they sure LOOK like real smiles! Big and makes her eyes squish up happy. I just haven't been able to catch with a camera yet.
> 
> Today she is being overtired and refusing to sleep until about 10 min ago. (Finally!) She was yawning and rubbing her eyes and then pretending she was still hungry. /sighClick to expand...

Why do babies do that? get so tired they can't sleep? I will never understand.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh, it's genetic in my case. Mum went though menopause at 32 and I'm going to go through it earlier *sigh*. That's ok, I only want to go through this hell once. How is it in the 37th week? How did you stay sane (wait, maybe you didn't. That would explain a lot) through 1st and 2nd tri? HELP ME. I'm going bonkers.
> 
> This spider thing is freaky - I usually don't have an issue with them but I dreamt about them last night and then when I got up to pee I stepped on a hair tie and did that hilarious dance like I'd stepped on an actual spider or a cockroach. I think though if one was near my kid I'd turn into ninja Mum and fly kick across the room and squish that motherfucker.
> 
> There is literally no way you could get me to Australia without a space suit and a blow torch. I've seen what you people call "spiders". If they can change the locks on you and kick you out of your own home, they're not spiders, they are bastions of evil and gross. That damn picture of a "clock spider" (aka huntsman) will make me cringe for days, and I recently saw this news story:
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/spider-web-forrest-is-beautiful-and-terrifying
> 
> And I can't even fathom why we haven't nuked that field yet. Preferably from space. AAAH!
> 
> How can anyone live with the kinds of bugs and evil you have there? I know it's a perfectly beautiful island... but AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe.. we have desert tarantulas, Wanna see one??
> 
> 
> https://pp.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/tarantula.phpClick to expand...
> 
> they're like tiny dogs with too many legs!!!
> 
> We have scorpions here. lots of them. I didnt actually seen one, though, until I went to AZ. The nursing home I worked at was like a scorpion social.Click to expand...


I have scorpions in the back yard, Mine are small and supposedly really dangerous, We hunt them from time to time, they stay along our back wall..

They're little and called Bark Scorpions..

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/bb/Bbasgen-scorpion-front.jpg/220px-Bbasgen-scorpion-front.jpg


----------



## Menelly

Wow, that beetle is too big to be allowed to exist. Sadly, I bet they don't die easily either.

The old apartment complex I used to live in had a scorpion infestation. Which is really just lovely, if you think about it. /shudder


----------



## Menelly

Daily cute, Kesslie in her Easter dress, fighting sleep as hard as she can:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/easterdress.jpg


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> That's true, It IS kind of a dating site..
> 
> In that case.. My turn ons include silly hats, morbid senses of humor, and an adoration for dogs is a must ;)
> 
> My turn offs: People who can't take a goddamn joke. Just saying.


Oh my, who pissed you off today?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> That's true, It IS kind of a dating site..
> 
> In that case.. My turn ons include silly hats, morbid senses of humor, and an adoration for dogs is a must ;)
> 
> My turn offs: People who can't take a goddamn joke. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Oh my, who pissed you off today?Click to expand...

No one pissed me off, I just got told that I'm insensitive because I apparently find the possibility of losing a baby funny per some lady in the one thread. LMAO...

....What I found funny was the arguing, because it was immature... not children dying.. when it goes over someones head THAT badly, it's a turn off =)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menelly said:
> 
> 
> to be fair? I don't live there anymore. ;) it's the southern part of the us that gets them. They call them "palmetto bugs" because by renaming giant swimming flying cockroaches, they're somehow not a cockroach.
> 
> i would guess because "giantdisgustingswimmingflyingminihummerindestructable bug" is too long.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm... Can we call them gdsfmhibs for short? (and how the fuck would you pronounce that?)
> 
> still makes more sense than "palmetto bugs".
> 
> Anything that's large enough to move you out of your house, change the locks on you, and giggle while doing so is too big to fall under the umbrella of "bug" imo.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever see a palo verde beetle?
> 
> https://www.whatsthatbug.com/images/paloverde_hand_wendy.jpgClick to expand...

oh hell thats terrible how the hell havent you gone into labor with those things crawling/flying around??? 

Gahhhhh!!!!!!


Edit: apparently it doesn't let me type in all-caps...hmmm


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Daily cute, Kesslie in her Easter dress, fighting sleep as hard as she can:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/easterdress.jpg

ADORRRABLE! I was baby shopping yesterday and noticed all the cute easter outfits for girls, and like, NOTHING for my little man.. What's he going to wear on Easter? Not that we go to church but that doesn't matter!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Daily cute, Kesslie in her Easter dress, fighting sleep as hard as she can:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/easterdress.jpg

We went from nasty bug pictures to cute babies...its like jumping from the hot tub into the snow...

also, AWWWWW <3


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> That's true, It IS kind of a dating site..
> 
> In that case.. My turn ons include silly hats, morbid senses of humor, and an adoration for dogs is a must ;)
> 
> My turn offs: People who can't take a goddamn joke. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Oh my, who pissed you off today?Click to expand...
> 
> No one pissed me off, I just got told that I'm insensitive because I apparently find the possibility of losing a baby funny per some lady in the one thread. LMAO...
> 
> ....What I found funny was the arguing, because it was immature... not children dying.. when it goes over someones head THAT badly, it's a turn off =)Click to expand...

Amen.

But then again...diarrhea is NOT a joke.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menelly said:
> 
> 
> to be fair? I don't live there anymore. ;) it's the southern part of the us that gets them. They call them "palmetto bugs" because by renaming giant swimming flying cockroaches, they're somehow not a cockroach.
> 
> i would guess because "giantdisgustingswimmingflyingminihummerindestructable bug" is too long.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm... Can we call them gdsfmhibs for short? (and how the fuck would you pronounce that?)
> 
> still makes more sense than "palmetto bugs".
> 
> Anything that's large enough to move you out of your house, change the locks on you, and giggle while doing so is too big to fall under the umbrella of "bug" imo.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever see a palo verde beetle?
> 
> https://www.whatsthatbug.com/images/paloverde_hand_wendy.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> oh hell thats terrible how the hell havent you gone into labor with those things crawling/flying around???
> 
> Gahhhhh!!!!!!Click to expand...


They're not out in the winter, just the summer, They're blind too and not very coordinated .. So they burrow under palo verde trees, which look like this..

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTFbpLNjKXM8lEwBQkVlRSAnhV-P6rR1Lgwd55GclgSaNEGLqFCPw

And they lay eggs, then they grow up and come out and they fly into peoples hair a lot of the time apparently, I've only ever seen them on the ground *le gag*


But since they're only out in the summer I haven't had a chance for one to scare me into labor yet :)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Daily cute, Kesslie in her Easter dress, fighting sleep as hard as she can:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/easterdress.jpg
> 
> ADORRRABLE! I was baby shopping yesterday and noticed all the cute easter outfits for girls, and like, NOTHING for my little man.. What's he going to wear on Easter? Not that we go to church but that doesn't matter!Click to expand...

A little tiny dress shirt, tie, and jacket =)


----------



## ashiozz

He already needs a tuxedo for December, We have a wedding to fly to Ohio for :)


----------



## Emerald87

Giant bugs are awesome, unless they're flying into your hair and making buzzing sounds. Or... making buzzing sounds in the pitch dark middle of the night *WHAT DIRECTION DID THAT COME FROM?!*

I've got a love hate thing going with my home doppler. Colin (DH) is thrilled. He considers himself a Daddy already and is at my every whim. I hope it doesn't wear off by the time I actually *need* him in 3rd tri. He wanted to get me something for Mother's day next month too but I'm a little hesitant.

Argh, I was going to write heaps but I've already forgotten what everyone wrote *cry*. I'll have a quick glance and may follow up, if I remember.

And I haven't seen snow in ages :( Or a hottub


----------



## ..katie..

https://www.wizardlakeoutfitting.com/images/Moose/heading-moose-charging.jpg

This is what I have in my backyard. Well, not THIS one, but a nasty mean sonofabitch anyway.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Daily cute, Kesslie in her Easter dress, fighting sleep as hard as she can:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/easterdress.jpg
> 
> ADORRRABLE! I was baby shopping yesterday and noticed all the cute easter outfits for girls, and like, NOTHING for my little man.. What's he going to wear on Easter? Not that we go to church but that doesn't matter!Click to expand...




..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Daily cute, Kesslie in her Easter dress, fighting sleep as hard as she can:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/easterdress.jpg
> 
> We went from nasty bug pictures to cute babies...its like jumping from the hot tub into the snow...
> 
> also, AWWWWW <3Click to expand...

Aww, thanks gals. Now, I'd find her a lot more cute if she'd JUST GO TO SLEEP ALREADY LIKE SERIOUSLY IT'S BEEN 5 HOURS YOU ARE TIRED NOT HUNGRY FOR THE LOVE OF...

OK, sorry. I'm better now. ;)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> That's true, It IS kind of a dating site..
> 
> In that case.. My turn ons include silly hats, morbid senses of humor, and an adoration for dogs is a must ;)
> 
> My turn offs: People who can't take a goddamn joke. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Oh my, who pissed you off today?Click to expand...
> 
> No one pissed me off, I just got told that I'm insensitive because I apparently find the possibility of losing a baby funny per some lady in the one thread. LMAO...
> 
> ....What I found funny was the arguing, because it was immature... not children dying.. when it goes over someones head THAT badly, it's a turn off =)Click to expand...
> 
> Amen.
> 
> But then again...diarrhea is NOT a joke.Click to expand...

It's not? I thought it was funny. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

HUGE! In Ohio our yard back up into Blacklick Park in Reynoldsburg, so we occasionally had deer hanging out -- but deer aren't scary =/


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Giant bugs are awesome, unless they're flying into your hair and making buzzing sounds. Or... making buzzing sounds in the pitch dark middle of the night *WHAT DIRECTION DID THAT COME FROM?!*
> 
> I've got a love hate thing going with my home doppler. Colin (DH) is thrilled. He considers himself a Daddy already and is at my every whim. I hope it doesn't wear off by the time I actually *need* him in 3rd tri. He wanted to get me something for Mother's day next month too but I'm a little hesitant.
> 
> Argh, I was going to write heaps but I've already forgotten what everyone wrote *cry*. I'll have a quick glance and may follow up, if I remember.
> 
> And I haven't seen snow in ages :( Or a hottub


About a hundred pages back, we were still jotting all responses down on one post. I think almost everyone has given up on that, since it's hard to remember 13 pages at a time.

AND AWWWWWWWWWWW! Good guys are awesome.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> That's true, It IS kind of a dating site..
> 
> In that case.. My turn ons include silly hats, morbid senses of humor, and an adoration for dogs is a must ;)
> 
> My turn offs: People who can't take a goddamn joke. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Oh my, who pissed you off today?Click to expand...
> 
> No one pissed me off, I just got told that I'm insensitive because I apparently find the possibility of losing a baby funny per some lady in the one thread. LMAO...
> 
> ....What I found funny was the arguing, because it was immature... not children dying.. when it goes over someones head THAT badly, it's a turn off =)Click to expand...
> 
> Amen.
> 
> But then again...diarrhea is NOT a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not? I thought it was funny. ;)Click to expand...


Exactly why I don't like people with no sense of humor. WHO DOES NOT FIND DIARRHEA FUNNY! unless it's happening to them of course..


... I don't get it :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> That's true, It IS kind of a dating site..
> 
> In that case.. My turn ons include silly hats, morbid senses of humor, and an adoration for dogs is a must ;)
> 
> My turn offs: People who can't take a goddamn joke. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Oh my, who pissed you off today?Click to expand...
> 
> No one pissed me off, I just got told that I'm insensitive because I apparently find the possibility of losing a baby funny per some lady in the one thread. LMAO...
> 
> ....What I found funny was the arguing, because it was immature... not children dying.. when it goes over someones head THAT badly, it's a turn off =)Click to expand...
> 
> Amen.
> 
> But then again...diarrhea is NOT a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not? I thought it was funny. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly why I don't like people with no sense of humor. WHO DOES NOT FIND DIARRHEA FUNNY! unless it's happening to them of course..
> 
> 
> ... I don't get it :(Click to expand...

I find it funny even when its me. But I'm immature enough to still find most fart jokes funny. (My son loves this about me. LOL)


----------



## Emerald87

After my arsehole has stopped burning from the diarrhoea, I may consider laughing. During the explosions, it's understandably hilarious to everyone else :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Giant bugs are awesome, unless they're flying into your hair and making buzzing sounds. Or... making buzzing sounds in the pitch dark middle of the night *WHAT DIRECTION DID THAT COME FROM?!*
> 
> I've got a love hate thing going with my home doppler. Colin (DH) is thrilled. He considers himself a Daddy already and is at my every whim. I hope it doesn't wear off by the time I actually *need* him in 3rd tri. He wanted to get me something for Mother's day next month too but I'm a little hesitant.
> 
> Argh, I was going to write heaps but I've already forgotten what everyone wrote *cry*. I'll have a quick glance and may follow up, if I remember.
> 
> And I haven't seen snow in ages :( Or a hottub
> 
> 
> About a hundred pages back, we were still jotting all responses down on one post. I think almost everyone has given up on that, since it's hard to remember 13 pages at a time.
> 
> AND AWWWWWWWWWWW! Good guys are awesome.Click to expand...

Good guys ARE awesome, And I'll tell you if he's THAT good right now it won't wear off by Tri 3.. My husband is at every appointment and he talks to tyler through my stomach every day, he shakes him awake if he's not moving when HE wants him to move... So he's very bonded already.


He doesn't care about hearing the heart beat though, he was all about scans moreso.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> After my arsehole has stopped burning from the diarrhoea, I may consider laughing. During the explosions, it's understandably hilarious to everyone else :)

^ This exactly

..and it's even funnier when people are giving it to themselves on purpose...

just sayin'.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> HUGE! In Ohio our yard back up into Blacklick Park in Reynoldsburg, so we occasionally had deer hanging out -- but deer aren't scary =/

It amazes me that some people get so excited over wildlife...like a bunny. I get excited about bears still, but deer don't do anything for me at all. Then again, BIG birds do it for me...i heart eagles.

Through my lifetime, in my backyard, I have seen
-moose (they're persistant. they come up on our freaking patio and shit everywhere and then get mad at us when we disturb them or my pit takes a chunk out of them...)
-deer
-rabbits
-horses
-cows
-goats
-sheep
-dogs
-cats
-raccoons
-a cougar (only one.)
-bears (two! at the time, I had a pomapoo who thought he was a bear...i thought he was going to be a snack =/)
-badgers (spawn of satan. still better than moose)
-ducks, eagles, geese, cranes, other assorted birds
-Rainbow People
-frogs
-muddogs
-mice
-fox (foxes? fi?)


I might be missing some. but yeah. we could be considered a sanctuary.


----------



## ..katie..

sweet and rare baby names
natalie portman's greatest achievement
the TRUTH about your placenta
how to look pregnant (not pudgy!)
celtic baby names
finger foods


----------



## ashiozz

I just read another thread and now Im terrified of my baby boy coming out a girl. Someone talk some sense into me...

I'm terrified.


----------



## ..katie..

If your baby boy comes out a girl, she will be a girl that likes NBC, and I will send you all the girl clothes you will need. I promise.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> HUGE! In Ohio our yard back up into Blacklick Park in Reynoldsburg, so we occasionally had deer hanging out -- but deer aren't scary =/
> 
> It amazes me that some people get so excited over wildlife...like a bunny. I get excited about bears still, but deer don't do anything for me at all. Then again, BIG birds do it for me...i heart eagles.
> 
> Through my lifetime, in my backyard, I have seen
> -moose (they're persistant. they come up on our freaking patio and shit everywhere and then get mad at us when we disturb them or my pit takes a chunk out of them...)
> -deer
> -rabbits
> -horses
> -cows
> -goats
> -sheep
> -dogs
> -cats
> -raccoons
> -a cougar (only one.)
> -bears (two! at the time, I had a pomapoo who thought he was a bear...i thought he was going to be a snack =/)
> -badgers (spawn of satan. still better than moose)
> -ducks, eagles, geese, cranes, other assorted birds
> -Rainbow People
> -frogs
> -muddogs
> -mice
> -fox (foxes? fi?)
> 
> 
> I might be missing some. but yeah. we could be considered a sanctuary.Click to expand...

Much more fun than here. I'm in an apartment in the city, so the only animals are annoying birds, bugs and snot nose children running around.

I'm from the country though. The best I've seen are possums (which I hand feed, and they look nothing like US possums https://www.davidcook.com.au/images/images_mammals/common_ringtail_possum.jpg), kangaroos (millions of 'em), frogs, spiders, snakes, horses, cows and I've seen an echidna running across the highway. I wanted to take it home, their shuffling is adorable.

Nope, no pets, apart from DH :p However he doesn't really require anymore upkeep. Since I got preggo'ed he's gone all nesty and has cleaned bathrooms, kitchens, bedrooms, lounge rooms. I'm worried what'll happen when he runs out of rooms.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> HUGE! In Ohio our yard back up into Blacklick Park in Reynoldsburg, so we occasionally had deer hanging out -- but deer aren't scary =/
> 
> It amazes me that some people get so excited over wildlife...like a bunny. I get excited about bears still, but deer don't do anything for me at all. Then again, BIG birds do it for me...i heart eagles.
> 
> Through my lifetime, in my backyard, I have seen
> -moose (they're persistant. they come up on our freaking patio and shit everywhere and then get mad at us when we disturb them or my pit takes a chunk out of them...)
> -deer
> -rabbits
> -horses
> -cows
> -goats
> -sheep
> -dogs
> -cats
> -raccoons
> -a cougar (only one.)
> -bears (two! at the time, I had a pomapoo who thought he was a bear...i thought he was going to be a snack =/)
> -badgers (spawn of satan. still better than moose)
> -ducks, eagles, geese, cranes, other assorted birds
> -Rainbow People
> -frogs
> -muddogs
> -mice
> -fox (foxes? fi?)
> 
> 
> I might be missing some. but yeah. we could be considered a sanctuary.Click to expand...


Rainbow..people..? 


... I've seen here- Coyottees, hawks, owls, that's about it really besides bunnehs..

Ohio really has less predator animals .. and not very exciting wild life. 

we have wild love birds here too.. and quail.. Quail remind me of little old ladies when they cross the street.. sooo cute..


Desert squirrels look funny compared to Ohio squirrels too 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I just read another thread and now Im terrified of my baby boy coming out a girl. Someone talk some sense into me...
> 
> I'm terrified.

Was it *obviously* a boy?? Do you have photos to ease your mind?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Rainbow..people..?
> 
> 
> ... I've seen here- Coyottees, hawks, owls, that's about it really besides bunnehs..
> 
> Ohio really has less predator animals .. and not very exciting wild life.
> 
> we have wild love birds here too.. and quail.. Quail remind me of little old ladies when they cross the street.. sooo cute..
> 
> 
> Desert squirrels look funny compared to Ohio squirrels too 0.o

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Family

I am cool with hippies. I am NOT cool with hippies that shit in my yard.


----------



## ..katie..

I wanna see a kangarooooooooo


Edited: once again, no caps...


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> HUGE! In Ohio our yard back up into Blacklick Park in Reynoldsburg, so we occasionally had deer hanging out -- but deer aren't scary =/
> 
> It amazes me that some people get so excited over wildlife...like a bunny. I get excited about bears still, but deer don't do anything for me at all. Then again, BIG birds do it for me...i heart eagles.
> 
> Through my lifetime, in my backyard, I have seen
> -moose (they're persistant. they come up on our freaking patio and shit everywhere and then get mad at us when we disturb them or my pit takes a chunk out of them...)
> -deer
> -rabbits
> -horses
> -cows
> -goats
> -sheep
> -dogs
> -cats
> -raccoons
> -a cougar (only one.)
> -bears (two! at the time, I had a pomapoo who thought he was a bear...i thought he was going to be a snack =/)
> -badgers (spawn of satan. still better than moose)
> -ducks, eagles, geese, cranes, other assorted birds
> -Rainbow People
> -frogs
> -muddogs
> -mice
> -fox (foxes? fi?)
> 
> 
> I might be missing some. but yeah. we could be considered a sanctuary.Click to expand...
> 
> Much more fun than here. I'm in an apartment in the city, so the only animals are annoying birds, bugs and snot nose children running around.
> 
> I'm from the country though. The best I've seen are possums (which I hand feed, and they look nothing like US possums https://www.davidcook.com.au/images/images_mammals/common_ringtail_possum.jpg), kangaroos (millions of 'em), frogs, spiders, snakes, horses, cows and I've seen an echidna running across the highway. I wanted to take it home, their shuffling is adorable.
> 
> Nope, no pets, apart from DH :p However he doesn't really require anymore upkeep. Since I got preggo'ed he's gone all nesty and has cleaned bathrooms, kitchens, bedrooms, lounge rooms. I'm worried what'll happen when he runs out of rooms.Click to expand...


WHY ARE YOUR POSSUMS CUTER THAN OURS!?

I have pets... lemme find pretty pictures of the three little furry monsters I house..

 My puggle (ACER) he's my favorite (don't tell zippy though)


 Zippy! He's my boy cat.. The only cat I find acceptable and very loveable. . He's extremely smart... knows how to open the cabinets, can get into his dry food bags if I leave them out :( .. and is trying to master the deadbolt lock on the back door..

 This is the face of Evil. her name is Missy, and she's Mitch's cat. She has a home because she was out in 120 degrees 2 summers ago and I felt really bad and she was way too skinny.... so I brought her in =/

Since then she's tortured me and loved mitch (even though HE told me not to bring her in..)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Rainbow..people..?
> 
> 
> ... I've seen here- Coyottees, hawks, owls, that's about it really besides bunnehs..
> 
> Ohio really has less predator animals .. and not very exciting wild life.
> 
> we have wild love birds here too.. and quail.. Quail remind me of little old ladies when they cross the street.. sooo cute..
> 
> 
> Desert squirrels look funny compared to Ohio squirrels too 0.o
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Family
> 
> I am cool with hippies. I am NOT cool with hippies that shit in my yard.Click to expand...

We do NOT have those here, that I am aware of, Thank goodness.. That would freak me out and turn me into that old man that's out there yelling "GET OUT OF MY YARD... ya damn hippies.."


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> If your baby boy comes out a girl, she will be a girl that likes NBC, and I will send you all the girl clothes you will need. I promise.

And if she doesn't send them, I will. I have stupid amounts of clothing.


----------



## Emerald87

I want puppies and kittehs but we can't in the apartment. Apparently they make too much mess and noise (but a BABY is fine?!)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I just read another thread and now Im terrified of my baby boy coming out a girl. Someone talk some sense into me...
> 
> I'm terrified.
> 
> Was it *obviously* a boy?? Do you have photos to ease your mind?Click to expand...

I do have photos that were convincing enough for myself but my goodness what if they're her hand!?


..her.. AHHH! HIS HAND .. HE IS A BOY.


And thanks Lia and Katie, I will let you know. Im pretty confident hes a boy.. but now I'm just irrationally scared.


----------



## Emerald87

It'll be fine. He'll come out with a huge "talent" and you'll wonder why you were ever worried ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I want puppies and kittehs but we can't in the apartment. Apparently they make too much mess and noise (but a BABY is fine?!)

I got my dog when I was apartment living, same with the two cats, I'll say it takes a lot of energy to clean up after the three even in a house, but they're all indoor animals and have coped fine with limited space. Now they have multiple rooms to go into, and still hang out all together wherever me and DH are... 0.o

Dogs can make too much noise, mine used to be a barker when I left, but we broke him of that and he's usually quiet.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I just read another thread and now Im terrified of my baby boy coming out a girl. Someone talk some sense into me...
> 
> I'm terrified.
> 
> Was it *obviously* a boy?? Do you have photos to ease your mind?Click to expand...
> 
> I do have photos that were convincing enough for myself but my goodness what if they're her hand!?
> 
> 
> ..her.. AHHH! HIS HAND .. HE IS A BOY.
> 
> 
> And thanks Lia and Katie, I will let you know. Im pretty confident hes a boy.. but now I'm just irrationally scared.Click to expand...

No, I totally understand. I seriously had the world's CLEAREST potty shot. Hell, off to find it...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/girlUS.jpg

That's as girly as it's possible to show, I think. And I was STILL irrationally afraid she'd be a boy.


----------



## ashiozz

I think his nursery will be Fine if he's a girl too, Just need to fix the name up there.. But still ><


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I just read another thread and now Im terrified of my baby boy coming out a girl. Someone talk some sense into me...
> 
> I'm terrified.
> 
> Was it *obviously* a boy?? Do you have photos to ease your mind?Click to expand...
> 
> I do have photos that were convincing enough for myself but my goodness what if they're her hand!?
> 
> 
> ..her.. AHHH! HIS HAND .. HE IS A BOY.
> 
> 
> And thanks Lia and Katie, I will let you know. Im pretty confident hes a boy.. but now I'm just irrationally scared.Click to expand...
> 
> No, I totally understand. I seriously had the world's CLEAREST potty shot. Hell, off to find it...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/girlUS.jpg
> 
> That's as girly as it's possible to show, I think. And I was STILL irrationally afraid she'd be a boy.Click to expand...

I didn't scan mine, but it was quite convincing as well and from the same angle as yours is.


That makes me feel better =)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> If your baby boy comes out a girl, she will be a girl that likes NBC, and I will send you all the girl clothes you will need. I promise.
> 
> And if she doesn't send them, I will. I have stupid amounts of clothing.Click to expand...

Exactly. Almost all of the new stuff I got is going to the SAFV house or an angel tree or something...I mean, it's all really cute, but holy hell this is a lot of clothes.

I actually have enough boy clothes that I'd be fine if Addy isn't an Addy.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I want puppies and kittehs but we can't in the apartment. Apparently they make too much mess and noise (but a BABY is fine?!)
> 
> I got my dog when I was apartment living, same with the two cats, I'll say it takes a lot of energy to clean up after the three even in a house, but they're all indoor animals and have coped fine with limited space. Now they have multiple rooms to go into, and still hang out all together wherever me and DH are... 0.o
> 
> Dogs can make too much noise, mine used to be a barker when I left, but we broke him of that and he's usually quiet.Click to expand...

Also, yup. I lived in an apartment with FOB (who is a bigger mess than any critter you'll meet) a pitbull and a blue heeler. They're so much happier here where they can run around and poo wherever they want. they did spend most of the winter inside with us, though.


----------



## ashiozz

I don't have a ton of clothes even for him being a boy.. I didn't go insane and shop for abunch and as I've said before Im a transplant so I don't have a lot of friends out here .. Most of his clothes shopping is going to be done when he's out


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I don't have a ton of clothes even for him being a boy.. I didn't go insane and shop for abunch and as I've said before Im a transplant so I don't have a lot of friends out here .. Most of his clothes shopping is going to be done when he's out

Don't you mean _if _he's out? Weren't you destined to be pregnant forever? :winkwink:


----------



## ..katie..

my dr never said "girl parts!"...she said "I dont see boy parts!" so hopefully that means girl lol


----------



## Menelly

People heard I was having a girl and clothes rained down on me from everyone. I've bought maybe 15 things. (Including todays dress.)


----------



## Emerald87

When did you guys find out??


----------



## ..katie..

20w appt. It may have been 18...or 22...aaahh! Whatever December 15th was.

20w3days, sez pic


----------



## Emerald87

Silly sonnographers should tell me next week at my 12+4... *******s


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> When did you guys find out??

I think I was 19+5 or so?


----------



## Emerald87

Why did it star out *******s in my post??


----------



## Emerald87

really? Fuck is fine, but b.a.s.t.a.r.d isn't?


----------



## ..katie..

Yup. neither is ret-ard-ed.

it'd been agreed (or was I the only one....) that its because this is a parenting website, and words like the B one or the R one have been blocked because trolls would likely get in single parenting as scream "sinner!" or the special needs and call peoples' kids nasty names.


----------



## Emerald87

But they could also call the children or mother fuckfaces or shitheads - that doesn't seem very nice either? :p

EDIT: I to they; I wouldn't use fuckface for a kid no matter how much they're kicking the back of my chair on a flight.


----------



## Emerald87

No? Too far? Lol. I'm a B-word and damn proud of it!


----------



## ..katie..

I'd rather be called a slutty whoremonger shithead bitchbag than have my kiddo called a B or R. I'd even rather have my kid called those things than a B or an R, because both of those would be completely out of her control...kwim? but at the same time, the B word is very rarely used to describe fatherless children anymore, and only scumbags call kids with disabilities or differences the R word.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> No? Too far? Lol. I'm a B-word and damn proud of it!

not too far...we like cuss words =)


----------



## Emerald87

Oh I agree. Other kids also tend to use the R word. Anything targeting kids/babbies is no-go zone for me. Adults, on the other hand, are a free for all if they start it :)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> When did you guys find out??

I found out at 19 w + 6 days .. but I have had other ultrasounds since then, but never to reconfirm he's a boy, just to look at his kidneys..


----------



## Emerald87

Isn't it some ungodly hour where you guys are? Hubby wants a new mop (yep, that wasn't a typo) so we're heading out. I'll catch you wonderful ladies later.

Thanks for the invite, loving it already.

P.S. you better have newborns by the time I get back... *shakes fist*


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Oh I agree. Other kids also tend to use the R word. Anything targeting kids/babbies is no-go zone for me. Adults, on the other hand, are a free for all if they start it :)

Not even if they start it...sometimes i'm just mean....lol


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Oh I agree. Other kids also tend to use the R word. Anything targeting kids/babbies is no-go zone for me. Adults, on the other hand, are a free for all if they start it :)

Adults are fair game.. They can defend themselves.... normally, unless they're just really horrible at that even.. in that case insulting them isn't even fun.. just sad.. But kids, NO I would NEVER say anything mean about a child.

:) I just put Tyler's easter basket things away :) He's so spoiled by his gma :) she got him the cutest little robe and some bath squirty toys.. :) :cloud9:

TYLER you have BOAT LOADS of things waiting for you, Time to come out!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Isn't it some ungodly hour where you guys are? Hubby wants a new mop (yep, that wasn't a typo) so we're heading out. I'll catch you wonderful ladies later.
> 
> Thanks for the invite, loving it already.
> 
> P.S. you better have newborns by the time I get back... *shakes fist*


It's only ten thirty here. What time zone is Phoenix in??

Oh, how fun...a mop...woo...??? men are so weird.

i have an hour and a half left to have an easter baby. its not gonna happen. SIGH.


----------



## ashiozz

9:30 PM is not ungodly.. Im on pacific time right now though.. Thats why :)

We don't change our clocks. Technically Im on Mountain Standard time, and the rest of the Mountain time zone is on Mountain Daylight Time, so Mountain Standard time matches up with Pacific daylight time during the spring and summer :) and in the Winter and fall I match back with mountain :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it some ungodly hour where you guys are? Hubby wants a new mop (yep, that wasn't a typo) so we're heading out. I'll catch you wonderful ladies later.
> 
> Thanks for the invite, loving it already.
> 
> P.S. you better have newborns by the time I get back... *shakes fist*
> 
> 
> It's only ten thirty here. What time zone is Phoenix in??
> 
> Oh, how fun...a mop...woo...??? men are so weird.
> 
> i have an hour and a half left to have an easter baby. its not gonna happen. SIGH.Click to expand...


**Gets the kitchen knives** We can perform a home C-section, all you need is some whisky, rubbing alcohol and a knife right?.. And staple gun ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Or we could go the less-likely-to-hit-a-vital-organ route and pry me open with a car jack. I have gauze and rubber gloves AND a soddering gun/torch/thing


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Or we could go the less-likely-to-hit-a-vital-organ route and pry me open with a car jack. I have gauze and rubber gloves AND a soddering gun/torch/thing

Im Game, let's go for it! I'm sure it doesn't require that much effort. Lmao


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> 9:30 PM is not ungodly.. Im on pacific time right now though.. Thats why :)
> 
> We don't change our clocks. Technically Im on Mountain Standard time, and the rest of the Mountain time zone is on Mountain Daylight Time, so Mountain Standard time matches up with Pacific daylight time during the spring and summer :) and in the Winter and fall I match back with mountain :)


:huh:


----------



## ..katie..

I was told today that my mother wants me to have her on the 29th, because she'd like to turn the day her brother died into a day for celebration instead of mourning. I really, really dont want to wait that long but now I feel obligated...??????


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I was told today that my mother wants me to have her on the 29th, because she'd like to turn the day her brother died into a day for celebration instead of mourning. I really, really dont want to wait that long but now I feel obligated...??????

SIL told me I have to hold out til my due date so she can share a birthday with her nephew... :shrug:

I have the same feeling now :(

We're destined to be pregnant a few more weeks I think.:wacko:


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 9:30 PM is not ungodly.. Im on pacific time right now though.. Thats why :)
> 
> We don't change our clocks. Technically Im on Mountain Standard time, and the rest of the Mountain time zone is on Mountain Daylight Time, so Mountain Standard time matches up with Pacific daylight time during the spring and summer :) and in the Winter and fall I match back with mountain :)
> 
> 
> :huh:Click to expand...

AZ and HI are the two weird states that don't ever change their clocks, because we're badass and don't believe in Daylight savings time ;) lmao


----------



## Menelly

I'm going to lose it tonight. No, really. She's been cluster feeding for hours. I could live with that. But she's screaming like she's starving to death. She can't actually be starving, she's been eating since 4:30 pm! But I'm really about to cave and give her formula, and I DON'T WANT TO but how long can I listen to baby cries? I know it's cluster feeding. I know its normal. It's BREAKING MY DAMN HEART and I'm freaking out cause I'm failing at feeding my baby. 

I want to die right now. I'm a failure.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I'm going to lose it tonight. No, really. She's been cluster feeding for hours. I could live with that. But she's screaming like she's starving to death. She can't actually be starving, she's been eating since 4:30 pm! But I'm really about to cave and give her formula, and I DON'T WANT TO but how long can I listen to baby cries? I know it's cluster feeding. I know its normal. It's BREAKING MY DAMN HEART and I'm freaking out cause I'm failing at feeding my baby.
> 
> I want to die right now. I'm a failure.

Lia, you're not a failure... Breathe.. put her down.. walk away.. let her cry for a bit and relax. You're doing a great job and you know you're an amazing mommy. 

She might just be fussy, but you are DEFINITELY not a failure. :hugs:


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to lose it tonight. No, really. She's been cluster feeding for hours. I could live with that. But she's screaming like she's starving to death. She can't actually be starving, she's been eating since 4:30 pm! But I'm really about to cave and give her formula, and I DON'T WANT TO but how long can I listen to baby cries? I know it's cluster feeding. I know its normal. It's BREAKING MY DAMN HEART and I'm freaking out cause I'm failing at feeding my baby.
> 
> I want to die right now. I'm a failure.
> 
> Lia, you're not a failure... Breathe.. put her down.. walk away.. let her cry for a bit and relax. You're doing a great job and you know you're an amazing mommy.
> 
> She might just be fussy, but you are DEFINITELY not a failure. :hugs:Click to expand...

I came back after walking away for a few min (I was getting extremely frustrated) and she has giant gator tears in her eyes. Big giant gator tears.

The first tears she sheds and it's cause Mommy ditched her and left her to cry on her bed.

I feel like an awful person. :(


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to lose it tonight. No, really. She's been cluster feeding for hours. I could live with that. But she's screaming like she's starving to death. She can't actually be starving, she's been eating since 4:30 pm! But I'm really about to cave and give her formula, and I DON'T WANT TO but how long can I listen to baby cries? I know it's cluster feeding. I know its normal. It's BREAKING MY DAMN HEART and I'm freaking out cause I'm failing at feeding my baby.
> 
> I want to die right now. I'm a failure.
> 
> Lia, you're not a failure... Breathe.. put her down.. walk away.. let her cry for a bit and relax. You're doing a great job and you know you're an amazing mommy.
> 
> She might just be fussy, but you are DEFINITELY not a failure. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I came back after walking away for a few min (I was getting extremely frustrated) and she has giant gator tears in her eyes. Big giant gator tears.
> 
> The first tears she sheds and it's cause Mommy ditched her and left her to cry on her bed.
> 
> I feel like an awful person. :(Click to expand...

awwwwww. You're NOT an awful person, We're all going to have these moments, it is inevitable ... You have to keep you sane to take care of her, so walking away was what was needed.. She's not going to remember this.. and you're going to be OK. 

:hugs: you make me want to come over and share her :( but Im too far awayyy


----------



## ..katie..

put her down, walk away, plug in headphones or something, make a little bottle of formula reaaaaaallllllyyyyyyy slowly, and go back and feed her. or if your husband is home, have him feed her and go take a shower or a walk or eat fried food or something.
is her tummy upset or is it a 'im hungry' cry?


----------



## ..katie..

*hug* you didnt ditch her, you walked away so you wouldnt get too frustrated. thats not ditching. thats very responsible and smart.


----------



## ashiozz

^ What she said.


----------



## Menelly

I'm saved! I forgot I have 2oz of frozen breastmilk. :) I can syringe feed that to her. Yay! She'll be happy and I'll stop freaking out.

She's definitely hungry, Katie. Nothing is satisfying her but boob, and when almost nothing is coming out of the boob, she's getting very angry and screams. 

I HATE HATE HATE cluster feeding days.


----------



## Menelly

Thanks for listening to me freak out. I'm feeling pretty tired right now. Hubby had to work 14 hours today, and has a 2 hour commute, so I've been on my own most of the day, plus its Easter and I had no family to go see, and nothing to go do after church, which isn't helping the depressed and stressed feelings either.

(((hugs)))


----------



## ashiozz

Aww.. Tomorrow will be better :)

I just realized, Jules had a baby on good friday didn't she? So We KIND OF got another holiday baby... Even if it wasnt an easter baby :)


----------



## Menelly

I'm thinking we haven't seen Varuissa today. Was it sneakily HER turn instead?


----------



## ashiozz

Holy hell shes not due til next month is she?


----------



## Menelly

True, she's due in 1 month 2 days. (Had to go back and find a ticker.)

OK, she's just distracted playing WoW


----------



## ..katie..

how often do bf babies cluster feed? im glad youre saved, and im sorry about your day =( also, never worry about stressing on here. seriously, we talk about scented douches and stupid exes and how much we hurt etc etc. you have to vent too, once in a while =)

and i was thinking the same thing. and our hawaiian friend whose name i cant spell (sauchiko?)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> how often do bf babies cluster feed? im glad youre saved, and im sorry about your day =( also, never worry about stressing on here. seriously, we talk about scented douches and stupid exes and how much we hurt etc etc. you have to vent too, once in a while =)
> 
> and i was thinking the same thing. and our hawaiian friend whose name i cant spell (sauchiko?)

Seems to be about once a week, so far. She's 3.5 weeks old, and has had 3 cluster feeding days. They all suck, but this is the first one where she hasn't been consolable. She usually doesn't scream.

She's still nomming a boob right now, but she's not screaming anymore. She's like... doze nibbling. So I can live with that, even though I super really want sleep. Doze nibbling is far preferable to scream.

I know, it's our vent thread here, but I still hate losing my cool "publicly". :(


----------



## ..katie..

its sort of selfish of me to know that you have bad baby days...it will remind me in my bad baby days that everyone has them.


----------



## Menelly

LOL, glad to be of assistance in ensuring a feeling of normalcy. ;)

She's fallen asleep now. I want to go take her to bed and fall asleep, but I'm afraid if I move her, she'll want to munch again. Decisions decisions. If I don't reply soon, sleep won. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> how often do bf babies cluster feed? im glad youre saved, and im sorry about your day =( also, never worry about stressing on here. seriously, we talk about scented douches and stupid exes and how much we hurt etc etc. you have to vent too, once in a while =)
> 
> and i was thinking the same thing. and our hawaiian friend whose name i cant spell (sauchiko?)
> 
> Seems to be about once a week, so far. She's 3.5 weeks old, and has had 3 cluster feeding days. They all suck, but this is the first one where she hasn't been consolable. She usually doesn't scream.
> 
> She's still nomming a boob right now, but she's not screaming anymore. She's like... doze nibbling. So I can live with that, even though I super really want sleep. Doze nibbling is far preferable to scream.
> 
> I know, it's our vent thread here, but I still hate losing my cool "publicly". :(Click to expand...

We hardly count as publicly losing it. We should probably be quarantined , we're inappropriate and raunchy 99% of the time ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> LOL, glad to be of assistance in ensuring a feeling of normalcy. ;)
> 
> She's fallen asleep now. I want to go take her to bed and fall asleep, but I'm afraid if I move her, she'll want to munch again. Decisions decisions. If I don't reply soon, sleep won. ;)

You sound like you need sleep :) have a good night =)


----------



## ashiozz

:coffee: in the interest of embarrassing my baby boy and for my reassurance, I went back to look at my potty shot. Dare say I think it's as clear as yours was Lia.. ;) 

Ladies, I give you my baby boys man parts. 

Please excuse my finger print ><
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emerald87

That's one well endowed little boy you have there! Feeling better now?


----------



## Emerald87

Wait, why does your child have a rabbit tail?


----------



## Emerald87

Hey Lia, just seeing how you're feeling? Did you get some sleep? How's Kesslie now? Just wanted to make sure you guys are ok, you're such a great Mum. I know you won't get this till morning so I'll talk to you when the Aussie sun rises xx


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> LOL, glad to be of assistance in ensuring a feeling of normalcy. ;)
> 
> She's fallen asleep now. I want to go take her to bed and fall asleep, but I'm afraid if I move her, she'll want to munch again. Decisions decisions. If I don't reply soon, sleep won. ;)
> 
> You sound like you need sleep :) have a good night =)Click to expand...

Yay! She fell asleep till 2:30, and then woke up again now, but now is my fault, I moved her so I could pee and that woke her up. But yay, sleep! I feel much better.

And she's being normal hungry, not "scream the roof down cause the boobies are pretty much empty" hungry.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Hey Lia, just seeing how you're feeling? Did you get some sleep? How's Kesslie now? Just wanted to make sure you guys are ok, you're such a great Mum. I know you won't get this till morning so I'll talk to you when the Aussie sun rises xx

LOL... you never know what time you'll be awake when you have a newborn in the house. I see you only wrote this an hour ago. ;)

I'm much better with some sleep. I don't do that will with sleep deprivation, and I'm far worse when I'm sleep deprived and a newborn is screaming at me. I knew the little shit wasn't that hungry. She just off and went to sleep on me and stayed asleep.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Wait, why does your child have a rabbit tail?

OMGZ now you have me worried, I don't think so, not in his other / more recent scans at least 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lia, just seeing how you're feeling? Did you get some sleep? How's Kesslie now? Just wanted to make sure you guys are ok, you're such a great Mum. I know you won't get this till morning so I'll talk to you when the Aussie sun rises xx
> 
> LOL... you never know what time you'll be awake when you have a newborn in the house. I see you only wrote this an hour ago. ;)
> 
> I'm much better with some sleep. I don't do that will with sleep deprivation, and I'm far worse when I'm sleep deprived and a newborn is screaming at me. I knew the little shit wasn't that hungry. She just off and went to sleep on me and stayed asleep.Click to expand...

aww.. she just likes your attention, and ALL of it. NAO.

:) I'm off to work. Still pregnant... >< Is it over yet? :wacko:


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lia, just seeing how you're feeling? Did you get some sleep? How's Kesslie now? Just wanted to make sure you guys are ok, you're such a great Mum. I know you won't get this till morning so I'll talk to you when the Aussie sun rises xx
> 
> LOL... you never know what time you'll be awake when you have a newborn in the house. I see you only wrote this an hour ago. ;)
> 
> I'm much better with some sleep. I don't do that will with sleep deprivation, and I'm far worse when I'm sleep deprived and a newborn is screaming at me. I knew the little shit wasn't that hungry. She just off and went to sleep on me and stayed asleep.Click to expand...
> 
> aww.. she just likes your attention, and ALL of it. NAO.
> 
> :) I'm off to work. Still pregnant... >< Is it over yet? :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you're still pregnant. :(

And yes, she's a little attention whore. I'm OK with that, cause she's a damned cute attention whore. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Still pregnant over here too. I also made the terrible mistake of having a mini-turkey-dinner for breakfast...and now i'm sleepy again. damn.

I FINALLY got my stupid freaking w2 and now I dont want to do my taxes =/


----------



## ashiozz

It's ok.. I feel ok today. Your attention whore is very cute :) I'm glad she got to sleep :)


----------



## ashiozz

Wow your work procrastinates.. I can pull mine on Jan1 from the internets .. I owed this yr :(


----------



## ..katie..

It was my stupid nursing home...the day I moved, I called them and gave them my new address. then I called and called and called and called again starting in march because I still hadn't gotten it. I finally had to call corperate and have them send me one.


----------



## ..katie..

QUESTION!!!

Do any of you have facial piercings you took out a while ago? If so, has pregnancy made the scars more visible?

Seriously, my snake bite scars look like i have little silver studs in...I havent had my snake bites for over a year and a half. maybe two.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Still pregnant over here too. I also made the terrible mistake of having a mini-turkey-dinner for breakfast...and now i'm sleepy again. damn.
> 
> I FINALLY got my stupid freaking w2 and now I dont want to do my taxes =/

I actually like doing taxes. I've honestly thought about becoming an accountant. ;) Do you want to bring them down here for me to do? LOL


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> It's ok.. I feel ok today. Your attention whore is very cute :) I'm glad she got to sleep :)

She's napping again. I'm awake. Yay?



ashiozz said:


> Wow your work procrastinates.. I can pull mine on Jan1 from the internets .. I owed this yr :(

That would suck. I like getting refunds every year. I know it's an "interest free loan to the government" but really? I call it my "enforced annual savings plan". We'd spend it if it was in our paychecks, but we get a nice fat check every year by taking out a bit too much.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Still pregnant over here too. I also made the terrible mistake of having a mini-turkey-dinner for breakfast...and now i'm sleepy again. damn.
> 
> I FINALLY got my stupid freaking w2 and now I dont want to do my taxes =/
> 
> I actually like doing taxes. I've honestly thought about becoming an accountant. ;) Do you want to bring them down here for me to do? LOLClick to expand...

YES. lol i've got an EZ so im going to tax act online or some shit my sister told me to do...i dont want to.

Also, I looked at how much money i made last year...depressing.


----------



## Menelly

My income always looks depressing. But that's cause the VA does not count as "income" so I get almost $20k that never goes on my taxes.


----------



## ..katie..

For info for next year...
does one claim child support as income? If so, is it taxable income? Because it would be garnished from his checks, so it'd already be taxed, right?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> For info for next year...
> does one claim child support as income? If so, is it taxable income? Because it would be garnished from his checks, so it'd already be taxed, right?

Right, it's not taxable income for you. He pays taxes on it. (Wewt!)

I'm sure on this one, cause I pay child support for Tyler. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

:flower: I FUCKING HATE THIS THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*head bash*

Seriously. it's evil. I have dreams about how much I utterly despise the little yellow flower man.
GRR


----------



## ..katie..

I'm avoiding taxes. and bathing. and public. Only thing i've done that could be considered productive is laundry. And even then, I let the clothes soak for a good ten minutes before I started it, so I could avoid folding longer.
i'm drinking pineapple juice.

I also think peeps should count as a protien, NOT a sugar, and not give me massive headaches if I eat them in excess and drink pineapple juice and eat stuffing and not any protien to balance it out.

God, maybe i'll go into a diabetic coma and they'll deliver the baby.
FMLLLLLLLLL

i really need to fucking DO something. I dont have any motivation, though. obviously, or else I wouldn't be spamming the hell out of you guys.
I love fall out boy. I dont care if that makes me a 12 year old. they're terrible in concert, though.

I kind of want to watch porn. either for sexual effect or laughing effect. If I laugh REALLY HARD, I might go into labor. If I get all turned on, I might go into labor.

GRAWR.

I need to go wash my car. but to go wash my car, i'd have to get in the shower and then get dressed. and that just seems unappealing.


also....

My bump isn't all hard today. It's actually rather flabby and gross. I can pinch it. Any ideas on why that is? Did I have a baby and not notice?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I'm avoiding taxes. and bathing. and public. Only thing i've done that could be considered productive is laundry. And even then, I let the clothes soak for a good ten minutes before I started it, so I could avoid folding longer.
> i'm drinking pineapple juice.
> 
> I also think peeps should count as a protien, NOT a sugar, and not give me massive headaches if I eat them in excess and drink pineapple juice and eat stuffing and not any protien to balance it out.
> 
> God, maybe i'll go into a diabetic coma and they'll deliver the baby.
> FMLLLLLLLLL
> 
> i really need to fucking DO something. I dont have any motivation, though. obviously, or else I wouldn't be spamming the hell out of you guys.
> I love fall out boy. I dont care if that makes me a 12 year old. they're terrible in concert, though.
> 
> I kind of want to watch porn. either for sexual effect or laughing effect. If I laugh REALLY HARD, I might go into labor. If I get all turned on, I might go into labor.
> 
> GRAWR.
> 
> I need to go wash my car. but to go wash my car, i'd have to get in the shower and then get dressed. and that just seems unappealing.
> 
> 
> also....
> 
> My bump isn't all hard today. It's actually rather flabby and gross. I can pinch it. Any ideas on why that is? Did I have a baby and not notice?

I still think laughing will work.. I was laughing REALLY hard that one night on here and I felt contractions!

But they weren't regular and they went away... SO WHAT?! maybe they did SOMETHING down there? I'll know tomorrow.

Taxes SUCK. Moving Sucks needing motivation sucks. fuck it, sit here and spend time with us today =) lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> My income always looks depressing. But that's cause the VA does not count as "income" so I get almost $20k that never goes on my taxes.

Mine looks depressing because it IS depressing... :sad2:


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, is it your WHOLE bump or just parts of it? Some of my bump sometimes feels flabby or like a half - full water balloon sometimes? Its usually where baby ISN't


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> :flower: I FUCKING HATE THIS THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *head bash*
> 
> Seriously. it's evil. I have dreams about how much I utterly despise the little yellow flower man.
> GRR

Why do we hate flower man?

I need to get to Walmart and Costco today. Why do chores feel so much chorier when you have a tiny human in tow?


----------



## Menelly

Katie, you should meet me in Park City. We can be unmotivated together. LOL I'll give you the spare Blue Cohosh I didn't use. ;)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> My income always looks depressing. But that's cause the VA does not count as "income" so I get almost $20k that never goes on my taxes.
> 
> Mine looks depressing because it IS depressing... :sad2:Click to expand...

I'm sorry. :(

Only thing I've noticed with money is the more we have, it doesn't seem to help, we're still broke. /sigh

ETA: Kesslie wants to cluster feed again today. I want to put my boobs away at some point today. We are at an impasse and I'm afraid she's gonna win.


----------



## gigglebox

first of all, welcome emerald!!! so glad to see you here! welcome to the madness!

second, fuck being in a different time zone. i hate having to read 10 pages :growlmad: ok, i don't hate it that much, but i do feel quite like i miss out on conversations :( it's so sad and devastating to my psyche. anyway i'm on page 180 right now.

so...on i go commenting until i catch up...

fuck spiders.

actually fuck all bugs in my home in general. seriously. please stay outside. and you know what i hate more than a bug in the house? having to squish said bug. i hate squished bugs, so then consequently i'm stuck trying to save all the stupid things in cups to throw them outside. i'm all "I'M JUST TRYING TO SAVE YOOOOOOOOOU!!!" and they're all *scatter run scatter* :growlmad: assholes.

Emerald--we had a special pregnancy so I kind of lived my life one week at a time with it. it would drag on a lot sometimes. the worst was thinking i was further along than i was...like you know when you think it's 5 o'clock and then you look at the clock and it's actually 3 and you are pissed that work isn't close to being over yet? yeah, just like that.


----------



## gigglebox

katie maybe you dropped? er, she dropped?
taxes=annoying. since we have a house and stuff we just go to h&r block, saves some headache at preparing our own...

HEY, does anyone remember the first blocked thread we had? the one that the mod blocked without a good reason? the one where i wrote her a lovely message directly to her on how she was wrong? actually i guess i could just go back and look through my messages but...i'm lazy. katie, the flower gave me a brain chain because that mod sent it to me after insulting me lol.


----------



## gigglebox

ASH I FOUND YOU ONLINE!!! maybe making an ass of yourself...man, your hat SO gives you away. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coctj-3Yzic


----------



## gigglebox

oh, how rude, forgot to introduce--

25, married to 27, 2 dogs, 1 consequential cat (p.s. do any of us have cats we chose to own?), work full time...well...when i'm not on maternity leave; about 6 credits to go to finish my associates but too lazy to do it...meh, i guess being busy has something to do with it too but that's only an excuse now. 

and anne hathaway IS hot! anyone seen sex and other drugs? talk about a tear jerker. that movie is pretty good...but so sad. however you get to see her ta tas so that's nice.

katie--your salad hands (or whatever that thing is called, i forget) is my Happy Tree Friends. DISTURBING.


----------



## gigglebox

LOOK AT ME DOMINATING LE THREAD! BRRUUAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

i might just start recording inane thoughts now.

i remember a question katie--i had my lip pierced, took it out awhile ago...i had it for a month and then one day got frustrated while eating an apple so i took it out. the scar is there but did not get more prominent since pregnancy. also had my tongue pierced since 16. they made me take it out in the hospital...and i just didn't have the desire to put it back in. hubs doesn't really like it (the feeling of it, not the look). and my dad HATES it. so i just took it out. for father's day i'm going to put it in a box and give it to my dad as his gift lol.

when i was young, i used to think if i flapped my arms hard enough and jumped off the couch, i'd be able to fly. it never worked.

OK, now for the weird and freaky thing. earlier i was on this thread (like, 20 minutes ago) and we had a thread stalker. nothing weird about that, right? except that when i clicked on this person's page, she (he?) had no info, no posts, and was from my town. i sent a message to her (his?) page asking if they knew me lol; no response. now i'm worried my anonymity has been threatened.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ASH I FOUND YOU ONLINE!!! maybe making an ass of yourself...man, your hat SO gives you away. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coctj-3Yzic

Ooo man version of me!!! I love it -- yuh i have uhm.. some reaaally crazy nights ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> oh, how rude, forgot to introduce--
> 
> 25, married to 27, 2 dogs, 1 consequential cat (p.s. do any of us have cats we chose to own?), work full time...well...when i'm not on maternity leave; about 6 credits to go to finish my associates but too lazy to do it...meh, i guess being busy has something to do with it too but that's only an excuse now.
> 
> and anne hathaway IS hot! anyone seen sex and other drugs? talk about a tear jerker. that movie is pretty good...but so sad. however you get to see her ta tas so that's nice.
> 
> katie--your salad hands (or whatever that thing is called, i forget) is my Happy Tree Friends. DISTURBING.

I chose my black and whit cat -- but hes got a personality, i got him for mitch -- but he is a mommys boy =)


----------



## ashiozz

ooo you have a stalkerrrr .. creepy =/ ......


----------



## gigglebox

they are on now!!! bebe4us! i see you! WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## ashiozz

**looks** I only see meee :((


----------



## gigglebox

hmmm...they have some serious sneaky wheels.

ash have you had any appointments recently?


----------



## ashiozz

Just the one last tuesday -- BP was normal, but I had swelling, and they checked but no progress, next one is tomorrow -- its my tuesday ritual :(

Im sure Ive made no progress -.- this baby does NOT want out, he's stubborn.


----------



## ashiozz

Lauragiggle, I can't even find that user :(

How is baby Des doing?!


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> I kind of want to watch porn. either for sexual effect or laughing effect. If I laugh REALLY HARD, I might go into labor. If I get all turned on, I might go into labor.

Orgasms are contractions of sort, they might help:winkwink:


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> I like getting refunds every year. I know it's an "interest free loan to the government" but really? I call it my "enforced annual savings plan". We'd spend it if it was in our paychecks, but we get a nice fat check every year by taking out a bit too much.

I wish I could get mine!:cry: Damn government robs me of mine every year for student loans! 

Yes, have been a little distracted playing WoW, lol, but we also had a family thing all day yesterday for Easter. I am sure it won't be 'my turn' for at least another two and a half weeks if not more. :-D 

BTW Ash, I don't know if your baby qualifies for stubborn yet, he's not even to his due date.:haha: I can't say I don't feel ya though, it is hard on our bodies being stretched out and squished up like this. We're uncomfortable and straight up IN PAIN!!


----------



## gigglebox

Des is good! he is having tummy time with daddy right now, who just spit up on himself. you heard me. daddy just spit up on himself. the look of confusion in his face was pretty much the best thing ever.

booo swelling! i am going to have to get up the courage to show you ladies a before and after of me in the hospital to now. it is pretty incredible. i was HUGE. thank goodness the swelling has decreased! at the end there i was able to wear hubs' wedding band on my own ring finger. pretty insane. he actually came home today and said "you are looking really thin." :D he just scored some points with that one ;0) i said "how did you have sex with me at the end there? eww." he said, "it was kind of hard" lol. bless his honesty...and not telling me that while we were having sex.

in other exciting news, i was able to lift my jiggle belly a little and see my vagina for the first time in months! damn does that thing need grooming!


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I like getting refunds every year. I know it's an "interest free loan to the government" but really? I call it my "enforced annual savings plan". We'd spend it if it was in our paychecks, but we get a nice fat check every year by taking out a bit too much.
> 
> I wish I could get mine!:cry: Damn government robs me of mine every year for student loans!
> 
> Yes, have been a little distracted playing WoW, lol, but we also had a family thing all day yesterday for Easter. I am sure it won't be 'my turn' for at least another two and a half weeks if not more. :-D
> 
> BTW Ash, I don't know if your baby qualifies for stubborn yet, he's not even to his due date.:haha: I can't say I don't feel ya though, it is hard on our bodies being stretched out and squished up like this. We're uncomfortable and straight up IN PAIN!!Click to expand...

More my body is stubborn, for not DILATING.. grr


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Des is good! he is having tummy time with daddy right now, who just spit up on himself. you heard me. daddy just spit up on himself. the look of confusion in his face was pretty much the best thing ever.
> 
> booo swelling! i am going to have to get up the courage to show you ladies a before and after of me in the hospital to now. it is pretty incredible. i was HUGE. thank goodness the swelling has decreased! at the end there i was able to wear hubs' wedding band on my own ring finger. pretty insane. he actually came home today and said "you are looking really thin." :D he just scored some points with that one ;0) i said "how did you have sex with me at the end there? eww." he said, "it was kind of hard" lol. bless his honesty...and not telling me that while we were having sex.
> 
> in other exciting news, i was able to lift my jiggle belly a little and see my vagina for the first time in months! damn does that thing need grooming!

Glad he's doing good, Daddy shouldn't take after Des' spit up habit though =P

Sex is awkward.. I feel fat.. Mitch says its cute though? Weirdo.

AND I'd like to see how much the swelling does go down :) Im all worried i'll be huge forever.

My grooming is done by DH :) So hopefully after birth I won't be too bad off there ;)


----------



## ashiozz

lauragiggle.. theyre stalking again...


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> second, fuck being in a different time zone. i hate having to read 10 pages :growlmad: ok, i don't hate it that much, but i do feel quite like i miss out on conversations :( it's so sad and devastating to my psyche. anyway i'm on page 180 right now.
> 
> so...on i go commenting until i catch up...
> 
> fuck spiders.
> 
> actually fuck all bugs in my home in general. seriously. please stay outside. and you know what i hate more than a bug in the house? having to squish said bug. i hate squished bugs, so then consequently i'm stuck trying to save all the stupid things in cups to throw them outside. i'm all "I'M JUST TRYING TO SAVE YOOOOOOOOOU!!!" and they're all *scatter run scatter* :growlmad: assholes.
> 
> Emerald--we had a special pregnancy so I kind of lived my life one week at a time with it. it would drag on a lot sometimes. the worst was thinking i was further along than i was...like you know when you think it's 5 o'clock and then you look at the clock and it's actually 3 and you are pissed that work isn't close to being over yet? yeah, just like that.

I'm always depressed when I don't have 10 pages to read. LOL

And yes, fuck all bugs. But I'll squish them. I'm a bitch like that.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> second, fuck being in a different time zone. i hate having to read 10 pages :growlmad: ok, i don't hate it that much, but i do feel quite like i miss out on conversations :( it's so sad and devastating to my psyche. anyway i'm on page 180 right now.
> 
> so...on i go commenting until i catch up...
> 
> fuck spiders.
> 
> actually fuck all bugs in my home in general. seriously. please stay outside. and you know what i hate more than a bug in the house? having to squish said bug. i hate squished bugs, so then consequently i'm stuck trying to save all the stupid things in cups to throw them outside. i'm all "I'M JUST TRYING TO SAVE YOOOOOOOOOU!!!" and they're all *scatter run scatter* :growlmad: assholes.
> 
> Emerald--we had a special pregnancy so I kind of lived my life one week at a time with it. it would drag on a lot sometimes. the worst was thinking i was further along than i was...like you know when you think it's 5 o'clock and then you look at the clock and it's actually 3 and you are pissed that work isn't close to being over yet? yeah, just like that.
> 
> I'm always depressed when I don't have 10 pages to read. LOL
> 
> And yes, fuck all bugs. But I'll squish them. I'm a bitch like that.Click to expand...

I get in trouble when I squish them :( DH says I should let them live...


----------



## Menelly

BTW: Weirdest fucking thing ever in Costco today.

OK, so I always have Kesslie in a moby wrap when we're out and about. Why? I don't have a bucket carseat, we have a convertible one, so we gotta carry her around some way. (I'm kind of looking forward to getting our Mei Tai in the mail, but I'm getting ahead of myself here.)

Kesslie and I are in the Costco getting the few things we need, and a lady comes up to me and asks "can I smell your baby?"

WTF? Why on EARTH do you want to SMELL my baby? Not hold, not pat, not see, not anything that makes sense. SMELL my baby. I must have had the biggest "WTF?!??!" look on my face, cause she walked away. Oy.

So not only did I have several dozen people trying to touch her all damn day long (get your GERMY HANDS AWAY FROM MY NEWBORN!) I have some freaky lady wanting to smell her.

I wish I'd had thought to say "sure, but she just shit", but that comeback didn't come to me for about 5 min, I was in too much shock.


----------



## gigglebox

lol that's funny 'cause it's the opposite here. hubs kills the little fuckers. i'm like "NOOOOO! THROW THEM OUTSIDE!"

you saw them stalk! yay! i'm not totally crazy!

ok, maybe if i have time i will provide you with a before and after. although i must admit, my before (i.e. swelly and in labor) is pretty much the most unattractive thing. ever. it's embarrassing. i have no make up on and my hair is back and disheveled...but my mom assured me (or was it hubs?) that they are *supposed* to be the most unflattering photos of my life. so i tried to embrace it at the time...but in retrospect i wish i had at least some waterproof mascara on lol.

oh and i had been grooming with a mirror before birth. after birth is another matter though...i just haven't been up for it, plus w/ a c-section they kind of tape you up a little, and some of said tape is where my pubes are growing in. which means it's going to be amazing when that tape has to be torn off.

free waxing?


----------



## gigglebox

LOL lia! that is too weird! who DOES that?!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lol that's funny 'cause it's the opposite here. hubs kills the little fuckers. i'm like "NOOOOO! THROW THEM OUTSIDE!"
> 
> you saw them stalk! yay! i'm not totally crazy!
> 
> ok, maybe if i have time i will provide you with a before and after. although i must admit, my before (i.e. swelly and in labor) is pretty much the most unattractive thing. ever. it's embarrassing. i have no make up on and my hair is back and disheveled...but my mom assured me (or was it hubs?) that they are *supposed* to be the most unflattering photos of my life. so i tried to embrace it at the time...but in retrospect i wish i had at least some waterproof mascara on lol.
> 
> oh and i had been grooming with a mirror before birth. after birth is another matter though...i just haven't been up for it, plus w/ a c-section they kind of tape you up a little, and some of said tape is where my pubes are growing in. which means it's going to be amazing when that tape has to be torn off.
> 
> free waxing?

Stand in the shower, lift up the oh, so sexy "mummy apron" and let the hot water do its thang. ;) I had most of them slide right off me when I did that. :)

And I don't have any labor shots with Kesslie, cause.... I never went into labor. But my post labor shots with Tyler are probably the most unattractive pictures ever. So I agree with you on that one!


----------



## ashiozz

that sounds painful... >< I really hope I don't need a C-section :( But I'm going in with a go with the flow attitude =)


..SMELL your baby? ..... Wtf... How creepy, I probably would have walked right away with no response... that's just... scary...

**Sniffs Kesslie while you're not looking** :shrug: .. Nope, I don't get it.

and no, you're not crazy, we has a stallllkkkkerr... I wish they'd post when they stalk.. it's always awkward.


----------



## Menelly

You know... I don't know about the painful part. I see women in the postpartum section talking about their angry vag's still hurting from stitches weeks later. I was totally fine using Aleve as my only pain killer after day 4. And I could have sex with my husband 2 weeks later. People who do vag births don't seem remotely interested by 2 weeks.

I'm thinking I don't mind c-secs at all. Gonna be honest. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

hmm good to know.

I'm not interested in sex NOW and I'm still pregnant, I probably won't do much with hubby til my six week checkup either way.. plus I can then get my IUD put in :)

I want FAST recovery, damnit, either way, I'm going to be a trooper and at least I'll be allowed to use my beloved Ibuprofen again.


----------



## ashiozz

speaking of C-sections, I am worried about Jules :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> speaking of C-sections, I am worried about Jules :(

We haven't heard from her in a while. :(

Paging Jules! Where are you?


----------



## ashiozz

Is not like her to disappear, She always worries when anyone else does =/


----------



## Menelly

I hope everything was OK. :( I wonder if it has anything to do with being 21 hours before she could see her kiddo.


----------



## ashiozz

That was odd to me, Scary too, I hope kiddos okay. :) Shes a gorgeous baby, Everyone with their baby has very cute ones in this thread.. I hope that means mine will also be ADORABLE.. pretty sure he will be.. saw him in 3D For free at 28 weeks annnnd...


He stole my heart :)


But yes, I really hope nothing is wrong, Tomorrow will be four days since we've heard from her so hopefully she'll be home...?


----------



## Menelly

Looks like he's gonna be a heartbreaker!


----------



## ashiozz

He looks like mommy with daddy's nose.. Dont know whose ears he has but we both had small ears.. So we'll see

He's ADORABLE.. and yes, Hes going to be a ladies man, but he is NOT to date until hes 50.


----------



## Menelly

We'll just marry him off to Kesslie or Addy. Des can have the other one. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! YES! arranged marriages for all! :) 


If he ends up an aspie, and kesslie does too, it'd be perfect!


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, didn't you have a doctors appointment today..?


----------



## jules7521

I'm alive! first night home with Cassie.. I want to curl up into a ball:wacko:


----------



## ashiozz

JULES!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't curl up in a ball and die :( We would worry, but I am SO Glad to hear you're home with little one.. I was going to have to go over there and make sure you were breathing still ><


----------



## jules7521

to say its been a rough last few would be an understatement lol first I wasnt allowed out of bed for almost 24 hours and not being able to see her was upsetting..the nicu staff was amazing but i hate to say it I feel underprepared. 
Cassie is down to 5lbs 2oz and so far night 1 is officially a nightmare lol I've been awake for nearly 32 hours now. i finally got rude to my OH and demanded he go to bed because in order for me to get some sleep he hads to be awake enough to function and he isnt. She hates her crib :( cries instantly..she is currently laying next to me on the bed fussing but mostly asleep.. too bad I have to wake her up again in like 45 mins to feed. This ever 2.5 hours on the nose is an impossible schedule with no sleep.
oh and my legs are monsterously huge and swollen.. but I am so in love with this little munchkin!
 



Attached Files:







cassie bath.jpg
File size: 81.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> to say its been a rough last few would be an understatement lol first I wasnt allowed out of bed for almost 24 hours and not being able to see her was upsetting..the nicu staff was amazing but i hate to say it I feel underprepared.
> Cassie is down to 5lbs 2oz and so far night 1 is officially a nightmare lol I've been awake for nearly 32 hours now. i finally got rude to my OH and demanded he go to bed because in order for me to get some sleep he hads to be awake enough to function and he isnt. She hates her crib :( cries instantly..she is currently laying next to me on the bed fussing but mostly asleep.. too bad I have to wake her up again in like 45 mins to feed. This ever 2.5 hours on the nose is an impossible schedule with no sleep.
> oh and my legs are monsterously huge and swollen.. but I am so in love with this little munchkin!

She's beautiful and you did an amazing job :)

...Why the legs of all things..? 

And She's probably just getting used to being home, she'll like her crib at some point but I think she's probably just as scared as you are -- this is a first for you both! Just try to relax and enjoy what you can, and hopefully OH will sleep enough that you can switch shifts and he can be awake with her. Do you have a pump? Are you formula feeding? I can't remember if it was mentioned yet.. -.-


I'm really sorry your whole birthing experience was not what you wanted and was definitely VERY tough, but you're a strong girl and I think you're doing great, even if you're exhausted. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

swaddle swaddle swaddle! Everything will be OK. Des lost a pound in the hospital but quickly came back up (though we had to do supplemental feeds w/ bottles since Des has the exact opposite problem as Kesslie--he gets so pissed when I try to breast feed him!). But we have to do what's best for them and our sanity :hugs: For example, I'm exhausted but here I am at 11:49 my time with this little buggar who refuses to go back to sleep after his feed. he is just chillin' in his swingy chair. lying around, looking around. At least hubs is up with me paying bills and harassing the dogs :) 

The c-section sucked the first day. not gonna lie. second day sucked too. maybe the third day also...but by the third day i was off percocet and just on motrin. When i got home i was only taking advil, and to be honest i keep forgetting it so obviously the pain isn't that bad. it's just the first couple days that were super bad.


----------



## gigglebox

and jules--super cute :hugs: don't you just love having a hairy baby?! i love my hairy little beast man


----------



## ashiozz

Comic Relief for everyone:

So My husband and I are in my nursery and I was trying to figure out my breast pump, so he sat with me and we put it together, He tried it on my tummy and the baby kicked it, so he tried it on his tummy, and then I said "try it on your boob" ... OMG.. He did it.. On the hardest setting, and his face turned BRIGHT red and he made the most awful sound, apparently it hurt, but I got a good laugh, in fact it made me cry I laughed so hard...

..I love my husband...


----------



## gigglebox

LOL

well now the real question is did he extract any colostrum?


----------



## ashiozz

No, but I have a lovely nipple hair on my pump now...

Lmao... Oh god. Funniest thing I've seen in a lonnnng time.


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> to say its been a rough last few would be an understatement lol first I wasnt allowed out of bed for almost 24 hours and not being able to see her was upsetting..the nicu staff was amazing but i hate to say it I feel underprepared.
> Cassie is down to 5lbs 2oz and so far night 1 is officially a nightmare lol I've been awake for nearly 32 hours now. i finally got rude to my OH and demanded he go to bed because in order for me to get some sleep he hads to be awake enough to function and he isnt. She hates her crib :( cries instantly..she is currently laying next to me on the bed fussing but mostly asleep.. too bad I have to wake her up again in like 45 mins to feed. This ever 2.5 hours on the nose is an impossible schedule with no sleep.
> oh and my legs are monsterously huge and swollen.. but I am so in love with this little munchkin!

I have bad news for you then... Kesslie is almost 4 WEEKS old and my feet are still swollen!

Kesslie hates her crib, her bassinet, and most of the time her swing. We caved in on day 2. She sleeps on or with us. ;) I like sleep too much to fight this battle this young. LOL

Wow, she must be TEENY. I still get comments on how small Kesslie is and she's probably close to 2lbs bigger than Cassie now.

And yeah, the feeding every 2 hours thing is so annoying. :( They told me I could stop when Kesslie regained to birth weight, did they tell you the same thing?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Comic Relief for everyone:
> 
> So My husband and I are in my nursery and I was trying to figure out my breast pump, so he sat with me and we put it together, He tried it on my tummy and the baby kicked it, so he tried it on his tummy, and then I said "try it on your boob" ... OMG.. He did it.. On the hardest setting, and his face turned BRIGHT red and he made the most awful sound, apparently it hurt, but I got a good laugh, in fact it made me cry I laughed so hard...
> 
> ..I love my husband...

awesome. I tried to trick my hubby into trying it. He wasn't having it. I think all men should use the pump once or twice, just so they know what we're going thru.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Comic Relief for everyone:
> 
> So My husband and I are in my nursery and I was trying to figure out my breast pump, so he sat with me and we put it together, He tried it on my tummy and the baby kicked it, so he tried it on his tummy, and then I said "try it on your boob" ... OMG.. He did it.. On the hardest setting, and his face turned BRIGHT red and he made the most awful sound, apparently it hurt, but I got a good laugh, in fact it made me cry I laughed so hard...
> 
> ..I love my husband...
> 
> awesome. I tried to trick my hubby into trying it. He wasn't having it. I think all men should use the pump once or twice, just so they know what we're going thru.Click to expand...

I asked if he had more respect for me for going through all of this, and he said "Well I knew it was going to hurt, so I already felt lots of respect, but my nipple is not supposed to come out that far!"


:) I love him, He's for sure the one :)


----------



## ashiozz

Also: Now you can tell him MY husband did it like a champ, if he can YOURS can.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Also: Now you can tell him MY husband did it like a champ, if he can YOURS can.

LOL mine will never fall for that. Still cute on your hubby's part.


----------



## ashiozz

I told him I have officially got the most hardcore husband ever. He shaves with a straight razor and is not afraid to test out a breast pump. <3 His response: "Im just secure with my manliness"


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> first of all, welcome emerald!!! so glad to see you here! welcome to the madness!
> 
> second, fuck being in a different time zone. i hate having to read 10 pages :growlmad: ok, i don't hate it that much, but i do feel quite like i miss out on conversations :( it's so sad and devastating to my psyche. anyway i'm on page 180 right now.
> 
> so...on i go commenting until i catch up...
> 
> fuck spiders.
> 
> actually fuck all bugs in my home in general. seriously. please stay outside. and you know what i hate more than a bug in the house? having to squish said bug. i hate squished bugs, so then consequently i'm stuck trying to save all the stupid things in cups to throw them outside. i'm all "I'M JUST TRYING TO SAVE YOOOOOOOOOU!!!" and they're all *scatter run scatter* :growlmad: assholes.
> 
> Emerald--we had a special pregnancy so I kind of lived my life one week at a time with it. it would drag on a lot sometimes. the worst was thinking i was further along than i was...like you know when you think it's 5 o'clock and then you look at the clock and it's actually 3 and you are pissed that work isn't close to being over yet? yeah, just like that.




gigglebox said:


> oh, how rude, forgot to introduce--
> 
> 25, married to 27, 2 dogs, 1 consequential cat (p.s. do any of us have cats we chose to own?), work full time...well...when i'm not on maternity leave; about 6 credits to go to finish my associates but too lazy to do it...meh, i guess being busy has something to do with it too but that's only an excuse now.
> 
> and anne hathaway IS hot! anyone seen sex and other drugs? talk about a tear jerker. that movie is pretty good...but so sad. however you get to see her ta tas so that's nice.
> 
> katie--your salad hands (or whatever that thing is called, i forget) is my Happy Tree Friends. DISTURBING.




Menelly said:


> BTW: Weirdest fucking thing ever in Costco today.
> 
> OK, so I always have Kesslie in a moby wrap when we're out and about. Why? I don't have a bucket carseat, we have a convertible one, so we gotta carry her around some way. (I'm kind of looking forward to getting our Mei Tai in the mail, but I'm getting ahead of myself here.)
> 
> Kesslie and I are in the Costco getting the few things we need, and a lady comes up to me and asks "can I smell your baby?"
> 
> WTF? Why on EARTH do you want to SMELL my baby? Not hold, not pat, not see, not anything that makes sense. SMELL my baby. I must have had the biggest "WTF?!??!" look on my face, cause she walked away. Oy.
> 
> So not only did I have several dozen people trying to touch her all damn day long (get your GERMY HANDS AWAY FROM MY NEWBORN!) I have some freaky lady wanting to smell her.
> 
> I wish I'd had thought to say "sure, but she just shit", but that comeback didn't come to me for about 5 min, I was in too much shock.




ashiozz said:


> Comic Relief for everyone:
> 
> So My husband and I are in my nursery and I was trying to figure out my breast pump, so he sat with me and we put it together, He tried it on my tummy and the baby kicked it, so he tried it on his tummy, and then I said "try it on your boob" ... OMG.. He did it.. On the hardest setting, and his face turned BRIGHT red and he made the most awful sound, apparently it hurt, but I got a good laugh, in fact it made me cry I laughed so hard...
> 
> ..I love my husband...

Thanks for the welcome Giggle!! I'm also trying to catch up on 10 pages hehe. The thinking you're further than you are... yeh... I do that a lot. Apart from today which was the first time I genuinely forgot how far along I was!! Don't know if it was pregnancy brain or relaxing for a split second. Don't worry, I'm back to constant panic and knowing my gestation to the second :p

Anne Hathaway showed her boobies on that movie. She has nice boobies.

WHO THE FUCK SMELLS SOMEONE ELSE'S BABY? They're cute, yet, but erhm... that's just seriously screwed up. Love your comeback but I'm the same, the most awsome comeback, too late. Should have chased her down in the store and lifted your baby and yelled "SMELL THE BABBY - SHE SMELLS LIKE SHIT... SMELL HER!!!!"

Ash, tell me the laughing till you cried caused labour?! If not, make him stick the breast pump on his man bits. That might induce something!

What a long day. Had ward rounds with the head of the department and in the middle of talking about a patient I realised I had a house to look at and I was running late. Interrupting the head doctor of the ward isn't a smart career choice, but I did it :dohh: I made it. Nice place but in the centre of the flood zones *sigh*


----------



## Emerald87

My little beanie is a little worm tonight! Just dopplered the little bugger and it kept moving around. Went from my left side, up, to the centre and then snuggled down underneath my pubic bone again on my right (which is where I find it most of the time)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> first of all, welcome emerald!!! so glad to see you here! welcome to the madness!
> 
> second, fuck being in a different time zone. i hate having to read 10 pages :growlmad: ok, i don't hate it that much, but i do feel quite like i miss out on conversations :( it's so sad and devastating to my psyche. anyway i'm on page 180 right now.
> 
> so...on i go commenting until i catch up...
> 
> fuck spiders.
> 
> actually fuck all bugs in my home in general. seriously. please stay outside. and you know what i hate more than a bug in the house? having to squish said bug. i hate squished bugs, so then consequently i'm stuck trying to save all the stupid things in cups to throw them outside. i'm all "I'M JUST TRYING TO SAVE YOOOOOOOOOU!!!" and they're all *scatter run scatter* :growlmad: assholes.
> 
> Emerald--we had a special pregnancy so I kind of lived my life one week at a time with it. it would drag on a lot sometimes. the worst was thinking i was further along than i was...like you know when you think it's 5 o'clock and then you look at the clock and it's actually 3 and you are pissed that work isn't close to being over yet? yeah, just like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> oh, how rude, forgot to introduce--
> 
> 25, married to 27, 2 dogs, 1 consequential cat (p.s. do any of us have cats we chose to own?), work full time...well...when i'm not on maternity leave; about 6 credits to go to finish my associates but too lazy to do it...meh, i guess being busy has something to do with it too but that's only an excuse now.
> 
> and anne hathaway IS hot! anyone seen sex and other drugs? talk about a tear jerker. that movie is pretty good...but so sad. however you get to see her ta tas so that's nice.
> 
> katie--your salad hands (or whatever that thing is called, i forget) is my Happy Tree Friends. DISTURBING.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> BTW: Weirdest fucking thing ever in Costco today.
> 
> OK, so I always have Kesslie in a moby wrap when we're out and about. Why? I don't have a bucket carseat, we have a convertible one, so we gotta carry her around some way. (I'm kind of looking forward to getting our Mei Tai in the mail, but I'm getting ahead of myself here.)
> 
> Kesslie and I are in the Costco getting the few things we need, and a lady comes up to me and asks "can I smell your baby?"
> 
> WTF? Why on EARTH do you want to SMELL my baby? Not hold, not pat, not see, not anything that makes sense. SMELL my baby. I must have had the biggest "WTF?!??!" look on my face, cause she walked away. Oy.
> 
> So not only did I have several dozen people trying to touch her all damn day long (get your GERMY HANDS AWAY FROM MY NEWBORN!) I have some freaky lady wanting to smell her.
> 
> I wish I'd had thought to say "sure, but she just shit", but that comeback didn't come to me for about 5 min, I was in too much shock.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Comic Relief for everyone:
> 
> So My husband and I are in my nursery and I was trying to figure out my breast pump, so he sat with me and we put it together, He tried it on my tummy and the baby kicked it, so he tried it on his tummy, and then I said "try it on your boob" ... OMG.. He did it.. On the hardest setting, and his face turned BRIGHT red and he made the most awful sound, apparently it hurt, but I got a good laugh, in fact it made me cry I laughed so hard...
> 
> ..I love my husband...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Giggle!! I'm also trying to catch up on 10 pages hehe. The thinking you're further than you are... yeh... I do that a lot. Apart from today which was the first time I genuinely forgot how far along I was!! Don't know if it was pregnancy brain or relaxing for a split second. Don't worry, I'm back to constant panic and knowing my gestation to the second :p
> 
> Anne Hathaway showed her boobies on that movie. She has nice boobies.
> 
> WHO THE FUCK SMELLS SOMEONE ELSE'S BABY? They're cute, yet, but erhm... that's just seriously screwed up. Love your comeback but I'm the same, the most awsome comeback, too late. Should have chased her down in the store and lifted your baby and yelled "SMELL THE BABBY - SHE SMELLS LIKE SHIT... SMELL HER!!!!"
> 
> Ash, tell me the laughing till you cried caused labour?! If not, make him stick the breast pump on his man bits. That might induce something!
> 
> What a long day. Had ward rounds with the head of the department and in the middle of talking about a patient I realised I had a house to look at and I was running late. Interrupting the head doctor of the ward isn't a smart career choice, but I did it :dohh: I made it. Nice place but in the centre of the flood zones *sigh*Click to expand...

No labor :( And I think I pushed my luck and so I doubt He'd try it on his manbits.. lmao... 

Ahhh floods.. I would say not to go for that =P You'll find something perfect eventually, you still have time!

I have to go to the doctors this afternoon, at of course, 4:20.. Where they will dig into my vajayjay and tell me no progress has been made :shrug: I almost wish they didn't check..


----------



## Menelly

Good luck at the doctor Ash!

Must do celebration and victory dance... Kesslie slept from midnight to 10am!! OK, so we woke up to eat twice, but that's no big deal. That was still 10 hours in bed for me! (I love being able to roll over and pop out a boob at 3am.)

Not only that, she spent part of it in her OWN BED. OK, again, to be fair her bed is sidecared to ours with the side removed, and I practically had to lay on the spot where the two mattresses intersect cause she still wanted to feel me near, but baby steps, right?? :happydance:


----------



## ashiozz

HAHA!! *high five* Awesome :) progress is being made. That's amazing!

I have a theory that Katie is in labor.


----------



## gigglebox

emerald do you ever feel like baby is not a baby at all but actually an octopus? 

lia that's great! hopefully it's forward progress from here! I would love to sleep with Des on my chest but I'm too paranoid. The people at the hospital freaked me out about it...evidently they used to let moms do it (as long as someone was keeping an eye on them) but about 6 months ago a mother dropped her baby and they don't allow it anymore. scare tactics worked on me! on the plus side Des actually slept a straight 4 hours last night! good night for baby sleep i guess :happydance: i actually had to wake him up to feed as dr recommended not letting him go past 4 hours without feeding...might have to extend that time to see if i can get him passed out for longer increments at night. boy wouldn't that be nice?

on the down side, he hasn't pooped all day. dr's office said they can go for a couple days without pooping, only to have a lovely blowout later. ooooooh joyous day! I cannot wait!

I want ice cream. I think I deserve it.

I asked hubs if he ever thought of putting the pump on his man bits. he looked appalled and said "NO." so i said, well, are thinking about it now?


----------



## gigglebox

if katie is in labor and didn't tell us, she's getting a virtual bitch slap.

i don't know, she does disappear every once in awhile...hopefully it's not another spat with OH :(


----------



## ashiozz

I don't think we can fairly call him OH.. He's SOB FOB in my book til he proves otherwise =)


.. Haha.. I haven't brought up pump to manbits to Mitch, I don't know if I'm scared of his reaction, or scared he'll actually do it 0.o

Emerald, I could NEVER tell where bean was early like that - you're lucky!!

And yes, You deserve ice cream, go forth to the dairy queen, or better yet, baskin robins, and pig out on that shit like it's going out of style <3


----------



## gigglebox

oooooh god that would be soooo good right now...if 1 i didn't have this little man and 2 i was allowed to drive :( i can't drive for 2 weeks.

touche on the OH...my bad. sometimes i just type stuff without thinking. it's a real problem...um...

DILATION DUST! :dust:


----------



## ashiozz

Thanks, I need to roll in that stuff.. I can't understand WHY my body DOESN't want to dilate :(


----------



## gigglebox

maybe it will surprise you! i wish i had some advice that actually worked, but alas, i do not. and truth be told, i think all the things about inducing naturally are total bullshit...even though i would totally take the EPO and have a pedicure again lol...but i was already past due, so i am doubtful it had any real effect. coincidence, i'm sure. what kind of regimens do you have planned to pop that baby out?


----------



## ashiozz

GOOD NEWS! I don't have group B Strep -- This is a good start to the day :)

I see doctor doom in T minus 4 hours ><


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> maybe it will surprise you! i wish i had some advice that actually worked, but alas, i do not. and truth be told, i think all the things about inducing naturally are total bullshit...even though i would totally take the EPO and have a pedicure again lol...but i was already past due, so i am doubtful it had any real effect. coincidence, i'm sure. what kind of regimens do you have planned to pop that baby out?

Well Ive tried sex, I've tried walking (A LOT) I've tried jumping jacks, Ive tried my ball, Ive tried spicy food..

Ive tried chocolate
I tried cuddling
I tried laughter

Im scared to try nipple stimulation but if I get to 40 weeks and he's not here, its on..


..I refuse to try castor oil because I do not want the runs.:blush:


----------



## ashiozz

I think that the baby and my body will do what they gotta when theyre ready, but at least I keep myself busy testing new theories.. lmao


----------



## gigglebox

maybe you should try sniffing babies


----------



## ashiozz

I wonder if that would work.. Holy crap my BP is high again >< ANd my swellings bad today -.- .. It's still not dangerous high though ...


----------



## gigglebox

i can't wait to see what the doctor says about your va jay jay!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi brandysbabies!

edit: that was in all caps...? why did it take away my caps?


----------



## ashiozz

BNB Won't let you type in all caps :( 

I dont wanna see Dr. Doom today :( 


HI BRANDYSBABIES


----------



## gigglebox

damn your ability to use caps!

so is the wait for your appointment slowly eating away at your sensibilities? i always hated waiting...but the nice thing is once it happens the wait doesn't seem so bad.

lia i demand some baby squee! no recent photos?


----------



## gigglebox

do you ladies feel like you are living 1 week at a time? that's how i felt. now it's living one feeding at a time lol


----------



## ashiozz

I do feel like Im living one week at a time, The highlight of my week is Wednesdays when my weeks change.. is that odd?

So yes, this wait is driving me mad, not cuz I want to go bt because I DONT WANNA GO :( 


I hate doctors offices =/ .. and my obgyn has a nice office and a great staff.. I just still hate it ..=/


----------



## gigglebox

oh god the horror of these photos...

my lord. i had no idea how swollen i was. i mean, i knew i was, but looking at the comparison...holy shit!

the first was me in labor, the second was me today, maybe 20 minutes ago.

you finally get to see my face! no make-up, but oh well. i clean up nicely with make-up but i guess i trust you all not to judge too harshly. actually i think the whole not wearing it for a week+ has done my skin well.
 



Attached Files:







swelling.JPG
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

btw i think after you go through the experience of birth the doctors suddenly become a lot more tolerable. being so vulnerable and exposed for days at the hospital makes you not really care. you want to ram some fingers in my veege? sure!


----------



## ashiozz

aww youre so pretty.. and yes you were very swollen! This makes me feel a little better. The pic my work took for their facebook (LAST WEEK WITH ME NINE FREAKING MONTHS PREGNANT) I look puffy as hell in :( and I am so worried I wont look normal again.


----------



## ashiozz

I dont particularly care that theyre jamming the fingers there, I'd just prefer they be more gentle.. or buy me dinner first ><


----------



## Emerald87

Ash, I'm sure you're stunning (there's just more of you to love). I'm running SOOOOO late for uni/work (stupid unpaid full time hospital placement) but I don't care so I'm going to chat for a min instead.
Comeon you have to bring up the breast-pump man-bits thing to Mitch, it would be HILARIOUS.
Yep, the highlight of my week is Thursdays when I switch. 12 WEEKS TOMORROW!!

And where's Katie?! I'm getting excited...


----------



## ashiozz

I'm telling you I think she's in labor.


----------



## ashiozz

I brought it up and he says it needs a round surface so that wouldn't work. Should I be scared that his immediate answer wasn't hell no?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> HAHA!! *high five* Awesome :) progress is being made. That's amazing!
> 
> I have a theory that Katie is in labor.

Your theory is completely incorrect =/

SADFREAKINGFACE.

Although, I have been having tightenings and it feels like she's repeatedly headbutting my cervix...more bitching to come after I catch up more.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> oh god the horror of these photos...
> 
> my lord. i had no idea how swollen i was. i mean, i knew i was, but looking at the comparison...holy shit!
> 
> the first was me in labor, the second was me today, maybe 20 minutes ago.
> 
> you finally get to see my face! no make-up, but oh well. i clean up nicely with make-up but i guess i trust you all not to judge too harshly. actually i think the whole not wearing it for a week+ has done my skin well.

I assume you are a gorgeous person. Your picture from today is gorgeous, and since we're honest, I don't mind telling you, you look like utter shit in the first picture. I assume you feel much better now, too?


----------



## ..katie..

Okay....

YAY! for babies being good and sleeping and eating right, WTF for smelling babies..., teehee for manly men using breastpumps, BOO for babies that aren't pooping, Ash-tell us about your vagina, Emerald-how are you today?, laura-i hope you don't mind I said you looked like poo in the first picture. I feel mean now. but you look really good now, Lia and Jules and Laura-BABY PICS. NOW., crybaby-hello. come talk!, laura-any more clues on your stalker?

um...did I miss anything?

Went to FOB's. Had a conference with his family and him. He got a whole bunch of stuff for the baby (a hello kitty blanket, a beanie, a shirt that says "im cute, mom's cute, and dad is lucky.", a few other onesies, six bottles, six binkies, wipes, and a towel/toy thing), gave it to me, and said "i know this doesn't make up for anything, but this is symbolizing the start.", his parents informed me that they are proud of me for being willing and able to do this with or without him, they have gotten a lawyer to try for visitation with his second son and he said "I am going to do right with Addy from the get-go, for the rest of my life, and I'm also going to try and make right with (son's name)"

I am confused. Not getting my hopes up but it definately doesn't suck.
They also made, and fed, me labor cake.

I wanted to have Adds today in honor of Santorum dropping out of the election. It's like Easter, but better. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like thats happening. Unless, of course, her headbutting me so hard I cant speak and have to puke after counts as "labor"...sometimes, when it happens, my belly tightens and spazzes, too, but...sigh.

Dr appt tomorrow...maybe i'll be a freaking 6 and they still wont do anything. who knows.


----------



## ashiozz

Still no dilation. She said its softer but that's it. Grr


----------



## ..katie..

I'm sorry. I bet youre going to be one of those women who go from 0-10 in two hours. Instalabor.


----------



## ashiozz

I just said that to my husband lmao


----------



## gigglebox

lol! wouldn't that be freaking amazing if we got a free dinner with every pelvic exam? ugh i wish.

yeah, don't worry, your swelling will go away. remember my feet? those were some kind of feet.


----------



## gigglebox

ok katie, telling me i looked like utter shit had me literally lol'ing; i love the brutal honesty, especially when it's totally correct. i looked like a collagen experiment gone horribly, horribly wrong.

no more clues for mystery stalker :( no response to my otherwise intrusive questioning.

...got a lot of head butting in my late stages...jus' saying...but to give you any hope at this point that labor is on the way is fucking stupid considering you were knocking at labor's door and bitch said, "go away".


----------



## gigglebox

ok if there's anything that my 3 weeks of 1cm dilation, katie's days of 3cm w/ contraction, and jules spontaneously sprouting her seedling has taught us, it's that our vaginas give us zero indication of when anything is going to happen. actually the UK's policy on not checking might should be adopted here. knowing just tortures us all.

Emerald--what's the policy on goochy checking for dilation there? also, can i be horribly intrusive and ask what kind of treatments you had to undergo to conceive this time around? 

ok, since no one else is providing any daily squee and my previous photos are nothing to go googlie over, let me give you a Des photo...
 



Attached Files:







desmond 020.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ok if there's anything that my 3 weeks of 1cm dilation, katie's days of 3cm w/ contraction, and jules spontaneously sprouting her seedling has taught us, it's that our vaginas give us zero indication of when anything is going to happen. actually the UK's policy on not checking might should be adopted here. knowing just tortures us all.
> 
> Emerald--what's the policy on goochy checking for dilation there? also, can i be horribly intrusive and ask what kind of treatments you had to undergo to conceive this time around?
> 
> ok, since no one else is providing any daily squee and my previous photos are nothing to go googlie over, let me give you a Des photo...


**pinches his cheeks... then sniffs him.. in an effort to induce labor** :hugs: awwwww

I get headbutted too, but I think thats whats softening my poor cervix. Or maybe its the digging they give it once a week. Good news, My Doctor will not let me go past 41 weeks! so the latest he can be born is May 2nd. I HOPE he's an April baby but if I have to go into May, I guess I have no choice. Lol


She told me to have lots of sex. Then looks at DH, and I blurted out "I DONT WANT TO"

... Poor husband...

I agree they shouldn't check, some people clearly go from nothing to full blown labor in a snap while others gradually do it.

I feel like my cervix is out to get me.. :cry:


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Okay....
> 
> YAY! for babies being good and sleeping and eating right, WTF for smelling babies..., teehee for manly men using breastpumps, BOO for babies that aren't pooping, Ash-tell us about your vagina, Emerald-how are you today?, laura-i hope you don't mind I said you looked like poo in the first picture. I feel mean now. but you look really good now, Lia and Jules and Laura-BABY PICS. NOW., crybaby-hello. come talk!, laura-any more clues on your stalker?
> 
> um...did I miss anything?
> 
> Went to FOB's. Had a conference with his family and him. He got a whole bunch of stuff for the baby (a hello kitty blanket, a beanie, a shirt that says "im cute, mom's cute, and dad is lucky.", a few other onesies, six bottles, six binkies, wipes, and a towel/toy thing), gave it to me, and said "i know this doesn't make up for anything, but this is symbolizing the start.", his parents informed me that they are proud of me for being willing and able to do this with or without him, they have gotten a lawyer to try for visitation with his second son and he said "I am going to do right with Addy from the get-go, for the rest of my life, and I'm also going to try and make right with (son's name)"
> 
> I am confused. Not getting my hopes up but it definately doesn't suck.
> They also made, and fed, me labor cake.
> 
> I wanted to have Adds today in honor of Santorum dropping out of the election. It's like Easter, but better. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like thats happening. Unless, of course, her headbutting me so hard I cant speak and have to puke after counts as "labor"...sometimes, when it happens, my belly tightens and spazzes, too, but...sigh.
> 
> Dr appt tomorrow...maybe i'll be a freaking 6 and they still wont do anything. who knows.


Labor cake - tell me all about it. Now.


And Im proud of FOB.. but I want him to actually mean it, I guess we'll all see :) It sounds like a good start though! :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald87

Damnit katie, go away and come back with a cute newborn! ;-)
Work sucks. I almost passed out 5 mins ago with the consultant there. Ugh embarrassed and feel like crap *cries*


----------



## gigglebox

emerald you should take really really really early maternity leave :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

YEs. Works lame. Come home and spend hours with us online instead ;)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ok if there's anything that my 3 weeks of 1cm dilation, katie's days of 3cm w/ contraction, and jules spontaneously sprouting her seedling has taught us, it's that our vaginas give us zero indication of when anything is going to happen. actually the UK's policy on not checking might should be adopted here. knowing just tortures us all.
> 
> Emerald--what's the policy on goochy checking for dilation there? also, can i be horribly intrusive and ask what kind of treatments you had to undergo to conceive this time around?
> 
> ok, since no one else is providing any daily squee and my previous photos are nothing to go googlie over, let me give you a Des photo...

I hate my vagina. I hate your vagina. I hate our vaginas. I HATE VAGINAS. I am starting an "i hate vaginas" club. :growlmad:

Your previous photos made me smile =) but not near as much as Des's. Seriously, how have you not nomed those cheeks off yet? I'd be all cannibally baby-chewy on those cheekies!!! EEEP!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I agree they shouldn't check, some people clearly go from nothing to full blown labor in a snap while others gradually do it.
> 
> I feel like my cervix is out to get me.. :cry:

Evil cervix of doom.

I am excited for my exams because
1. its the most action I get. Ever. And even though its from a strange looking lady, and it hurts, i'm afraid my vag would shrivel up and die if no one touched it.
2. maybe she'll press too hard and my water will break. Jussayin.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Labor cake - tell me all about it. Now.
> 
> 
> And Im proud of FOB.. but I want him to actually mean it, I guess we'll all see :) It sounds like a good start though! :thumbup:

I'm not really proud of him...I'm hesitantly, cautiously optimistic. Maybe. lol i hope he means it. But good for him for taking the steps to take care of his other kid, too. And finally doing SOMETHING, right?

Labor cake...Well, it was too much chocolate to handle, plus it was made with cherry pie filling as a glaze, and pineapple chunks on top and throughout. I feel the woman has probably done her research. I would guess there were hidden EPO caps and she made FOB jack off into the batter or something, just in case.

The piece she gave me was damn close to a quarter of the cake. O_O


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Damnit katie, go away and come back with a cute newborn! ;-)
> Work sucks. I almost passed out 5 mins ago with the consultant there. Ugh embarrassed and feel like crap *cries*

Okay, somewhere along the lines, I missed what you do and whats going on.
What do you do? Also, whats going on? Are you passy outty because of being a pregnant person?


----------



## ..katie..

HI LIA! I see you =)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Labor cake - tell me all about it. Now.
> 
> 
> And Im proud of FOB.. but I want him to actually mean it, I guess we'll all see :) It sounds like a good start though! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not really proud of him...I'm hesitantly, cautiously optimistic. Maybe. lol i hope he means it. But good for him for taking the steps to take care of his other kid, too. And finally doing SOMETHING, right?
> 
> Labor cake...Well, it was too much chocolate to handle, plus it was made with cherry pie filling as a glaze, and pineapple chunks on top and throughout. I feel the woman has probably done her research. I would guess there were hidden EPO caps and she made FOB jack off into the batter or something, just in case.
> 
> The piece she gave me was damn close to a quarter of the cake. O_OClick to expand...

0.0 The thought of eating a cake someone jacked off in is kind of sickening, Im making myself feel better by reading stories of women who went from no dilation to labor in 24 hours :) I WILL make my cervix love me. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Labor cake - tell me all about it. Now.
> 
> 
> And Im proud of FOB.. but I want him to actually mean it, I guess we'll all see :) It sounds like a good start though! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not really proud of him...I'm hesitantly, cautiously optimistic. Maybe. lol i hope he means it. But good for him for taking the steps to take care of his other kid, too. And finally doing SOMETHING, right?
> 
> Labor cake...Well, it was too much chocolate to handle, plus it was made with cherry pie filling as a glaze, and pineapple chunks on top and throughout. I feel the woman has probably done her research. I would guess there were hidden EPO caps and she made FOB jack off into the batter or something, just in case.
> 
> The piece she gave me was damn close to a quarter of the cake. O_OClick to expand...
> 
> 0.0 The thought of eating a cake someone jacked off in is kind of sickening, Im making myself feel better by reading stories of women who went from no dilation to labor in 24 hours :) I WILL make my cervix love me. :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

I guess it's really no different than breastmilk cookies, is it? Hmm...

Write it love notes. Talk to it lovingly. threaten to use a tire jack if it doesnt listen.


----------



## ..katie..

I am completely terrified i'm going to be checked tomorrow and they're going to say i'm a 6. or 7. or 8.

And then not admit me.
Asshats.


----------



## ashiozz

Ive read that its possible to walk around that dilated with NO other labor signs for a while:(

At least yours is doing some kind of tricks, mine is just stubborn.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> HI LIA! I see you =)

I was trying to check this thread on my phone on the way home from a SUPER long day. And my phone died. :( Like, it's completely toast, the display is black now. Will not get bright.

FML.

So that's why I was only stalking... cause my phone sucks.

We went 4 wheeling today. It was pretty fun. :) Although I'm a chickenshit on stuff like that. By the end of the day, Kesslie was DONE with her carseat. She wasn't crying in hunger, she was quite clearly crying with "get me the FUCK out of this car RIGHT NOW."

I'm trying to get caught up. I don't have a daily squee pic right now... we've been out and about all day.


----------



## ashiozz

Dear Cervix,
We've had good times, and bad times, you've been with me through it all. I love you for being so protective of baby Tyler, but I think its time you let go.. It's OK, he's ready to come out. I appreciate all that you've done. I know you don't like the exams you get on Tuesdays, I don't like putting you through them.. but until you cooperate, this is what we have to deal with. Please be good to me and do your thang...

Love,
Ash


----------



## gigglebox

omg my swingy chair is a godsend! hopefully i'm not speaking too soon...

i've found a silver lining to the time zone thing, which is that when Des won't go to sleep at this time I can come on here and chat it up! I think we need an actual chat room though. that would be fun.

katie you didn't even say if the cake was any good! also i think when your dr has her fingers up up in there, you should sneeze or cough...or jolt your body some way that gets her to pop your bags.

Des finally shit; it was pretty gross. imagine melted peanut brittle. I think Desmond is magical because he is on an all liquid diet, yet somehow solid bits come out the other end. He's kind of like Rumplestiltskin with the straw and gold thing.

you know, i must tell you, i've read about recipes w/ ejaculate and i am strangely not bothered by it. never heard of the breast milk thing though...but that is a waste of breast milk if you ask me. but maybe that's cause i'm not producing much and every ounce of liquid gold goes straight to Des.

how do i up my booby juice supply?


----------



## Menelly

Up it with fenugreek and oatmeal. Seriously. I'll write more later. Cranky baby and sleepy mommy.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> omg my swingy chair is a godsend! hopefully i'm not speaking too soon...
> 
> i've found a silver lining to the time zone thing, which is that when Des won't go to sleep at this time I can come on here and chat it up! I think we need an actual chat room though. that would be fun.
> 
> katie you didn't even say if the cake was any good! also i think when your dr has her fingers up up in there, you should sneeze or cough...or jolt your body some way that gets her to pop your bags.
> 
> Des finally shit; it was pretty gross. imagine melted peanut brittle. I think Desmond is magical because he is on an all liquid diet, yet somehow solid bits come out the other end. He's kind of like Rumplestiltskin with the straw and gold thing.
> 
> you know, i must tell you, i've read about recipes w/ ejaculate and i am strangely not bothered by it. never heard of the breast milk thing though...but that is a waste of breast milk if you ask me. but maybe that's cause i'm not producing much and every ounce of liquid gold goes straight to Des.
> 
> how do i up my booby juice supply?

I read something that disturbed me last night: I was tryin to see if anyone elses husbands had tested their breast pumps right? I fell upon a thread on babycenter about women who breast feed their husbands and have for years. I read this to my husband and the look of shock and disgust was amusing... 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

On stupid phone too, thus slow replies without proper english.

I be a senior med student. Means I'm technically studying but I work full time being the bitch of a real doctor while being unpaid. I well be taking early maternity leave, was planning to finish the year but I think I'll defer from half way. Blood pressure dropped way too low, thus almost unconsciousness.

Baby Des = too cute. Will coo more later


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> On stupid phone too, thus slow replies without proper english.
> 
> I be a senior med student. Means I'm technically studying but I work full time being the bitch of a real doctor while being unpaid. I well be taking early maternity leave, was planning to finish the year but I think I'll defer from half way. Blood pressure dropped way too low, thus almost unconsciousness.
> 
> Baby Des = too cute. Will coo more later

YOU'RE GOING TO BE OFFICIALLY 12 WEEKS TOMORROW!!!

Which means that your risk of MC will be LOOOOOW :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

ash--O_O

have you ever seen that snippet on extreme breast feeding? you should youtube it if you're bored. it's about this woman who's still breastfeeding her kids; i think one is 12 and the other is 8 or something...granted i haven't seen it in quite some time but the concept disturbs me. surely that's causing some psychological damage to breastfeed into their pre-teens...?

page ads: "father donates sperm for son's baby"--that seems all sorts of weird. maybe i'm reading it wrong? maybe it's just worded poorly? did he donate his sperm so his genes mix with his son's to create a baby? i mean, that seems logical...but the wording...did his son's baby need his sperm for something?

and "the truth about your placenta".

wait...wait...what if stalker is a baby snatcher?! fuck.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> On stupid phone too, thus slow replies without proper english.
> 
> I be a senior med student. Means I'm technically studying but I work full time being the bitch of a real doctor while being unpaid. I well be taking early maternity leave, was planning to finish the year but I think I'll defer from half way. Blood pressure dropped way too low, thus almost unconsciousness.
> 
> Baby Des = too cute. Will coo more later

what med are you specializing in? how long have you been in school? when does your maternity leave officially start?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> On stupid phone too, thus slow replies without proper english.
> 
> I be a senior med student. Means I'm technically studying but I work full time being the bitch of a real doctor while being unpaid. I well be taking early maternity leave, was planning to finish the year but I think I'll defer from half way. Blood pressure dropped way too low, thus almost unconsciousness.
> 
> Baby Des = too cute. Will coo more later
> 
> YOU'RE GOING TO BE OFFICIALLY 12 WEEKS TOMORROW!!!
> 
> Which means that your risk of MC will be LOOOOOW :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

The paranoia will never go away :( I'm convinced I'm constantly doing something wrong. Like I'm in a conference now, am I crushing baby by leaning forward on this chair? I'm a nutbag.
As for the stalker and booby feeding, read a news report yesterday that a lady broke into a house and tried to breast feed the newborn. Wtf?


----------



## gigglebox

so we've got women wanting to feed other babies, and women who want to smell other babies...

(insert hand that rocks the cradle reference here)

i don't even know the type of reaction I would have if i woke up in the middle of the night to check on Des and he's being breastfed by someone else in the other room. I'd probably be pissed that he'll suck on their boob but not mine :(


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ash--O_O
> 
> have you ever seen that snippet on extreme breast feeding? you should youtube it if you're bored. it's about this woman who's still breastfeeding her kids; i think one is 12 and the other is 8 or something...granted i haven't seen it in quite some time but the concept disturbs me. surely that's causing some psychological damage to breastfeed into their pre-teens...?
> 
> page ads: "father donates sperm for son's baby"--that seems all sorts of weird. maybe i'm reading it wrong? maybe it's just worded poorly? did he donate his sperm so his genes mix with his son's to create a baby? i mean, that seems logical...but the wording...did his son's baby need his sperm for something?
> 
> and "the truth about your placenta".
> 
> wait...wait...what if stalker is a baby snatcher?! fuck.


I saw a talkshow a long time ago where the mom was BF'ing her older kids too, I felt like that is going to psychologically have an effect on them right? 

I wouldn't breastfeed my husband, that's just awkward. He can touch, thats sexual, but feeding is nursing and nursing is NOT sexual.

0.o

Maybe I'm odd?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> On stupid phone too, thus slow replies without proper english.
> 
> I be a senior med student. Means I'm technically studying but I work full time being the bitch of a real doctor while being unpaid. I well be taking early maternity leave, was planning to finish the year but I think I'll defer from half way. Blood pressure dropped way too low, thus almost unconsciousness.
> 
> Baby Des = too cute. Will coo more later
> 
> what med are you specializing in? how long have you been in school? when does your maternity leave officially start?Click to expand...

Won't specialise until I graduate this degree :( I'm in 3rd year post grad. I'm a researcher by background, previous degree was med science then worked in research for a year before starting med. I'll probably defer uni from July but not sure when I'll go back. Med isn't like other courses with units so I can't just re enter when I want to, so I'll either have to join back I'm next july (1 year off, 6 month old baby) or the year after and I don't really want 2 years off :( I needed to earn monies


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> so we've got women wanting to feed other babies, and women who want to smell other babies...
> 
> (insert hand that rocks the cradle reference here)
> 
> i don't even know the type of reaction I would have if i woke up in the middle of the night to check on Des and he's being breastfed by someone else in the other room. I'd probably be pissed that he'll suck on their boob but not mine :(

Aww... And then he'll look at you and say "Mommy, your boobs are the ONLY boobs I ever need ;)"

LMAO!! That sounded odd, but you know what I meant :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

des is sitting here wide awake and looking kind of cross eyed at my boob. so i thought, wth, i'mma put it in his face and see what happens. so i give it to him and he just hols it in his mouth and stares like a prepubescent boy seeing tits for the first time. like "hooooolyyyy shiiiiiiiit". he nommed for a minute and now he's pissed that there's not enough coming out. oh well. praise le bottle!


----------



## ashiozz

I got some formula just in case I shall ever need it..

..That shits EXPENSIVE.. Why don't more people just pop out a boob..?


----------



## gigglebox

because sometimes they can't ;________;


----------



## ashiozz

That is true, but then WHY do they make formula so damn expensive..? it should be free like boobfood.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> On stupid phone too, thus slow replies without proper english.
> 
> I be a senior med student. Means I'm technically studying but I work full time being the bitch of a real doctor while being unpaid. I well be taking early maternity leave, was planning to finish the year but I think I'll defer from half way. Blood pressure dropped way too low, thus almost unconsciousness.
> 
> Baby Des = too cute. Will coo more later

So, basically what comes before "intern" right?

A girl in my school went to Australia in 2008 for a med student...thing. I'm not sure what it was. Was superjealous, though.
Do you regularly have low bp or is this preggo related? lol sorry


----------



## Menelly

They make it expensive to encourage people to use boobfood. That's why, legally, they can't run sales on formula. Which is bullshit for the people who actually need it.

Laura, have you looked into a supplimental nursing system? It might encourage Des to try boob nomming again. In a nutshell, have you seen those "camel bak" water dispensers, that you wear as a backpack and put the little sippy thing next to your mouth so you can turn and sip at any time?

Yeah, they're sort of like that. You put formula in them, and then tape the little sippy part to your boob. Then, when baby starts sucking on the boob, the formula comes out, and you get happy baby! And happy baby stimulates your supply at the same time, which makes you give more breastmilk. And that mixes your BM with the formula and gives more BM goodness overall.

Really very little downside to the suckers. :)

Here is an example. They're not even that expensive. :)

https://www.amazon.com/Starter-Supp...7KYE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334113793&sr=8-2


----------



## Emerald87

Always low BP but billion times worse now. Yep, I'm the scum before an intern lol.


----------



## gigglebox

actually we did this w/ colostrum in the hospital and formula. he would not want the boob if it wasn't there still...right now im trying to pump and feed him via bottle what i pump but not much is coming out, maybe 1.5oz per 15-20 min pump session


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> They make it expensive to encourage people to use boobfood. That's why, legally, they can't run sales on formula. Which is bullshit for the people who actually need it.
> 
> Laura, have you looked into a supplimental nursing system? It might encourage Des to try boob nomming again. In a nutshell, have you seen those "camel bak" water dispensers, that you wear as a backpack and put the little sippy thing next to your mouth so you can turn and sip at any time?
> 
> Yeah, they're sort of like that. You put formula in them, and then tape the little sippy part to your boob. Then, when baby starts sucking on the boob, the formula comes out, and you get happy baby! And happy baby stimulates your supply at the same time, which makes you give more breastmilk. And that mixes your BM with the formula and gives more BM goodness overall.
> 
> Really very little downside to the suckers. :)
> 
> Here is an example. They're not even that expensive. :)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Starter-Supp...7KYE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334113793&sr=8-2

Thats freaking cool!!!


I have a fear that my baby wont latch :(


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ash--O_O
> 
> have you ever seen that snippet on extreme breast feeding? you should youtube it if you're bored. it's about this woman who's still breastfeeding her kids; i think one is 12 and the other is 8 or something...granted i haven't seen it in quite some time but the concept disturbs me. surely that's causing some psychological damage to breastfeed into their pre-teens...?
> 
> page ads: "father donates sperm for son's baby"--that seems all sorts of weird. maybe i'm reading it wrong? maybe it's just worded poorly? did he donate his sperm so his genes mix with his son's to create a baby? i mean, that seems logical...but the wording...did his son's baby need his sperm for something?
> 
> and "the truth about your placenta".
> 
> wait...wait...what if stalker is a baby snatcher?! fuck.

The stalker is not a baby snatcher. He/she/they are probably just baby sniffers.

This is a little touchy and sort of the thing we avoid, but I think there's a point where breastfeeding is not okay anymore. Like breastfeeding from the breast...and, to me, that would be way before the child can say "i'm hungry" and lift up the shirt and get to the boob by themselves. I think thats sort of why tandem bothers me so much? idk...

Once again...I'm my own grandpa, I'm my own grandpa....
I could sort of see it...i dont see it so much as incest as much as just donation. Keep the family genes, but if the son is infertile or something...hmm.


----------



## gigglebox

to add--ha can take 1-4oz per feed. how much should i be making at this point?

sweet, i think he's finally pass out baby. going to try sleep now. g'night all!


----------



## ashiozz

were so controversial up in here -.- lmao


I won't be breast feeding past six months, thats when I'm going to start introducing other foods :) 

I think thats about normal.. I just don't feel ok with a toddler on my boobs, but that's just me personally...

an 8 and 12 yr old? HELL NO.


----------



## gigglebox

katie--agreed.
ash--never fear, there are perks to bottle feeding. like anyone can do it and let you sleep :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

Thats true, My plan is to pump if i can produce enough to do so, and freeze, and that way my husband can assist :)

I can totally see him latching Tyler to my boob in my sleep though...


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> so we've got women wanting to feed other babies, and women who want to smell other babies...
> 
> (insert hand that rocks the cradle reference here)
> 
> i don't even know the type of reaction I would have if i woke up in the middle of the night to check on Des and he's being breastfed by someone else in the other room. I'd probably be pissed that he'll suck on their boob but not mine :(

See, I dont understand why you'd b&e to do that. Or even be ashamed of it enough to sneak into someone's house. I completely understand how a woman could want to feed a baby...get that bonding...have that feminine, nurturing thing going on, and if they suffered a loss or havent had children or cant have children or just want to feed them and not raise them, whatever, that it would be psychologically helpful.
But I don't get WHY YOU'D HIDE IT. They have milk maids! Wet nurses! Hospitals will let you do that, with parental consent. and if they wont let you bf, you can donate milk. Why be creepy when you can do it legally and not creepily??


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> so we've got women wanting to feed other babies, and women who want to smell other babies...
> 
> (insert hand that rocks the cradle reference here)
> 
> i don't even know the type of reaction I would have if i woke up in the middle of the night to check on Des and he's being breastfed by someone else in the other room. I'd probably be pissed that he'll suck on their boob but not mine :(
> 
> See, I dont understand why you'd b&e to do that. Or even be ashamed of it enough to sneak into someone's house. I completely understand how a woman could want to feed a baby...get that bonding...have that feminine, nurturing thing going on, and if they suffered a loss or havent had children or cant have children or just want to feed them and not raise them, whatever, that it would be psychologically helpful.
> But I don't get WHY YOU'D HIDE IT. They have milk maids! Wet nurses! Hospitals will let you do that, with parental consent. and if they wont let you bf, you can donate milk. Why be creepy when you can do it legally and not creepily??Click to expand...

Some people are just plain CREEPY... just to be creepy. There's something off.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I got some formula just in case I shall ever need it..
> 
> ..That shits EXPENSIVE.. Why don't more people just pop out a boob..?

Because they're barely out of their teens and the only things their boobs have ever been used for was getting pregnant in the first place? lol, aaaahhhh im much better about the whole breastfeeding from the breast thing than I was before, but I still have little panic modes. my mom says that will pass after the first couple times of feeding, and with maturity. She says there comes a point where I will be able to seperate the psyche between "sexual" and "food" without losing one or the other. I hope so.

(this is one of those panic moments. seriously, my tits are awesome. AWESOME. Like, stripper-grade breasticals. but then again, FOB said roughly the same thing as my mom when I first got pregnant, except he used much more...rauncy? terms. He said i'll understand the difference between Tits/sexual and fun VS Breasts/useful and anatomical.)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> They make it expensive to encourage people to use boobfood. That's why, legally, they can't run sales on formula. Which is bullshit for the people who actually need it.
> 
> Laura, have you looked into a supplimental nursing system? It might encourage Des to try boob nomming again. In a nutshell, have you seen those "camel bak" water dispensers, that you wear as a backpack and put the little sippy thing next to your mouth so you can turn and sip at any time?
> 
> Yeah, they're sort of like that. You put formula in them, and then tape the little sippy part to your boob. Then, when baby starts sucking on the boob, the formula comes out, and you get happy baby! And happy baby stimulates your supply at the same time, which makes you give more breastmilk. And that mixes your BM with the formula and gives more BM goodness overall.
> 
> Really very little downside to the suckers. :)
> 
> Here is an example. They're not even that expensive. :)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Starter-Supp...7KYE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334113793&sr=8-2

DUDE. Awesome.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Always low BP but billion times worse now. Yep, I'm the scum before an intern lol.

I imagine that your job is a lot rougher than mine, but I'm a CNA...aka the scum before a nurse. I have ridiculously low BP not pregnant, and still lower-than-average BP now that i'm in 3rd and all poofy. I was working at a nursing home for a while after I first got knocked up, and seriously, I nearly died. There's only so much not-eating-not-peeing-not-breathing-but-lifting-and-showering-and-running-around-and-doing-aerobics-and-stressing one can do before they finally just collapse. More than once, i've rang the call light for myself while in a shower with a resident.


----------



## gigglebox

FML THIS CHILD WON'T SLEEP. that was all in caps. let's see how it transfers.

on the plus side i think this means when he does finally pass out it'll be for awhile...hopefully. in his swingy chair sleeping now, but i'm paranoid if i move him to the crib he's going to wake up and be pissed off again.

Kaite how many times have you almost died?!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Always low BP but billion times worse now. Yep, I'm the scum before an intern lol.
> 
> I imagine that your job is a lot rougher than mine, but I'm a CNA...aka the scum before a nurse. I have ridiculously low BP not pregnant, and still lower-than-average BP now that i'm in 3rd and all poofy. I was working at a nursing home for a while after I first got knocked up, and seriously, I nearly died. There's only so much not-eating-not-peeing-not-breathing-but-lifting-and-showering-and-running-around-and-doing-aerobics-and-stressing one can do before they finally just collapse. More than once, i've rang the call light for myself while in a shower with a resident.Click to expand...


EEK! My BP is normally on the low side of normal, but not ever lower than normal, but in pregnancy, today it was 140/82 the first time they checked it >< 


I knew it was going to be high, but she's not too worried yet , she checked it again and it was 120/75... so we'll see what happens

I don't have any other signs of Pre-E other than that and my puffyness, but no protein in my urine and my blood tested normal. 

I'm just going all haywire during third tri apparently =(


Im really hoping Im one of those ladies who goes from nothing to full blown labor super fast =/ Or IDK how much longer I have. They said they won't let me go past 41 weeks, so he could be born May 2nd at the latest =)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> FML THIS CHILD WON'T SLEEP. that was all in caps. let's see how it transfers.
> 
> on the plus side i think this means when he does finally pass out it'll be for awhile...hopefully. in his swingy chair sleeping now, but i'm paranoid if i move him to the crib he's going to wake up and be pissed off again.
> 
> Kaite how many times have you almost died?!

In general? As for real almost dying? Once. In a non-literal sense, however, like DUDE I NEARLY DIED TODAY way, 546878513546843. every time I stub my toe haha.

Why dont babies like to be in cribs? i dont get it. Addy's crib looks damn near irresistable...:sleep:


----------



## gigglebox

ATVs are so much fun! too bad i almost killed myself on one, speaking of near death experiences. I rode them in mexico (why is everything exciting happening to me in mexico?) a couple of times...but i think it was the same trip where we got tampon-robbed that i rode the ATV that fucked me up. Since it was all sand around, I couldn't very well differentiate terrain and i went to drive next to this spiky rock formation thing in the middle of the sand...only what i couldn't tell was someone had previously dug out a path that wrapped around the base of said spiky rocks. i went up and into this path ditch and fortunately when i lost control of the ATV, it ran up the side of the rock thing and tossed me face first into the sand, which was on the other side of the dug out path. I am incredibly fortunate that i didn't hit the sand and instead get flung face first into the spiky rocks. instead of death or a really fucked up face i just got a sandy face and whiplash. yay!


----------



## gigglebox

i don't know, fucked up blood pressure seems like something that could legit end your life :shrug: but maybe not nearly as deadly as, say, rabid rat bite disease...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Always low BP but billion times worse now. Yep, I'm the scum before an intern lol.
> 
> I imagine that your job is a lot rougher than mine, but I'm a CNA...aka the scum before a nurse. I have ridiculously low BP not pregnant, and still lower-than-average BP now that i'm in 3rd and all poofy. I was working at a nursing home for a while after I first got knocked up, and seriously, I nearly died. There's only so much not-eating-not-peeing-not-breathing-but-lifting-and-showering-and-running-around-and-doing-aerobics-and-stressing one can do before they finally just collapse. More than once, i've rang the call light for myself while in a shower with a resident.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EEK! My BP is normally on the low side of normal, but not ever lower than normal, but in pregnancy, today it was 140/82 the first time they checked it ><
> 
> 
> I knew it was going to be high, but she's not too worried yet , she checked it again and it was 120/75... so we'll see what happens
> 
> I don't have any other signs of Pre-E other than that and my puffyness, but no protein in my urine and my blood tested normal.
> 
> I'm just going all haywire during third tri apparently =(
> 
> 
> Im really hoping Im one of those ladies who goes from nothing to full blown labor super fast =/ Or IDK how much longer I have. They said they won't let me go past 41 weeks, so he could be born May 2nd at the latest =)Click to expand...

Shoot for the 17th. Just focus on that day...hmm.

How bad swollen are you? I hope your bp stays good and that no protiens are found. Well...kind of. If you do have pre-e, youre at the stage where they don't fuck around, they'd just get him out of there. So, in one way, you'd have your baby a lot sooner, but in another, you'd have pre-e and that just sucks. six of one, right?


----------



## gigglebox

actually you kind of remind me of a good friend of mine. she always has the weirdest shit happen to her. ready for another mexico story? ok. the first time we went, she got bit by a red ant on her hand and her shit swelled up HUGE and turned purple. she said it was also burning, so we had to find a mexican hospital (I KNOW!). and you know how the treated it? they soaked her hand in a tub of windex lol. evidently it worked...after that she never went to mexico again without windex.

by the way, the above stories happened with my friends that lived in phoenix. hence all the mexico trips (3, to be exact).

another time when she moved to new orleans, she was opening her screen door and felt a horrible stinging in her hand. turns out the exact placement of her hand happened to be where some spiney (spiny?) caterpillar was chilling, and the thing was also mildly poisonous and fucked up her palm pretty good.


----------



## gigglebox

ok, wish me luck. going to try the baby transfer again. maybe i'll be back, crying, or maybe i'll finally get some sleep!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i don't know, fucked up blood pressure seems like something that could legit end your life :shrug: but maybe not nearly as deadly as, say, rabid rat bite disease...

lol, no, I just faint. I mean, I guess if i was standing on a cliff above spikes or was in the ocean or something, it could be really bad, but just in daily life? nah.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ATVs are so much fun! too bad i almost killed myself on one, speaking of near death experiences. I rode them in mexico (why is everything exciting happening to me in mexico?) a couple of times...but i think it was the same trip where we got tampon-robbed that i rode the ATV that fucked me up. Since it was all sand around, I couldn't very well differentiate terrain and i went to drive next to this spiky rock formation thing in the middle of the sand...only what i couldn't tell was someone had previously dug out a path that wrapped around the base of said spiky rocks. i went up and into this path ditch and fortunately when i lost control of the ATV, it ran up the side of the rock thing and tossed me face first into the sand, which was on the other side of the dug out path. I am incredibly fortunate that i didn't hit the sand and instead get flung face first into the spiky rocks. instead of death or a really fucked up face i just got a sandy face and whiplash. yay!

Confession...ATVs scare the hell out of me. I dont like fourwheeling. I do, however, like dirt biking and jetskiing. so, no wheels is okay, 2 wheels and dirt is okay, but 4 wheels and dirt...not okay.

I'm really glad you didnt die or get a fucked up face, or get a fucked up face AND die.

I would consider not going to mexico anymore. I hear canada is a very friendly place.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Always low BP but billion times worse now. Yep, I'm the scum before an intern lol.
> 
> I imagine that your job is a lot rougher than mine, but I'm a CNA...aka the scum before a nurse. I have ridiculously low BP not pregnant, and still lower-than-average BP now that i'm in 3rd and all poofy. I was working at a nursing home for a while after I first got knocked up, and seriously, I nearly died. There's only so much not-eating-not-peeing-not-breathing-but-lifting-and-showering-and-running-around-and-doing-aerobics-and-stressing one can do before they finally just collapse. More than once, i've rang the call light for myself while in a shower with a resident.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EEK! My BP is normally on the low side of normal, but not ever lower than normal, but in pregnancy, today it was 140/82 the first time they checked it ><
> 
> 
> I knew it was going to be high, but she's not too worried yet , she checked it again and it was 120/75... so we'll see what happens
> 
> I don't have any other signs of Pre-E other than that and my puffyness, but no protein in my urine and my blood tested normal.
> 
> I'm just going all haywire during third tri apparently =(
> 
> 
> Im really hoping Im one of those ladies who goes from nothing to full blown labor super fast =/ Or IDK how much longer I have. They said they won't let me go past 41 weeks, so he could be born May 2nd at the latest =)Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot for the 17th. Just focus on that day...hmm.
> 
> How bad swollen are you? I hope your bp stays good and that no protiens are found. Well...kind of. If you do have pre-e, youre at the stage where they don't fuck around, they'd just get him out of there. So, in one way, you'd have your baby a lot sooner, but in another, you'd have pre-e and that just sucks. six of one, right?Click to expand...


The 17th is when Mitch thinks he'll be born. . so that's ironic you brought it up.


I'm pretty swollen, They called it mild last time, and this time I took a bath before my appt.. but earlier I left a mark in the top of my foot from my heel by stepping on it that stayed there for a good half an hour.


Still they saw my feet and legs today and didn't seem too concerned

My mom got Pre-E with her first but it didn't actually show until the day she gave birth and she was already in labor =/


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ATVs are so much fun! too bad i almost killed myself on one, speaking of near death experiences. I rode them in mexico (why is everything exciting happening to me in mexico?) a couple of times...but i think it was the same trip where we got tampon-robbed that i rode the ATV that fucked me up. Since it was all sand around, I couldn't very well differentiate terrain and i went to drive next to this spiky rock formation thing in the middle of the sand...only what i couldn't tell was someone had previously dug out a path that wrapped around the base of said spiky rocks. i went up and into this path ditch and fortunately when i lost control of the ATV, it ran up the side of the rock thing and tossed me face first into the sand, which was on the other side of the dug out path. I am incredibly fortunate that i didn't hit the sand and instead get flung face first into the spiky rocks. instead of death or a really fucked up face i just got a sandy face and whiplash. yay!
> 
> Confession...ATVs scare the hell out of me. I dont like fourwheeling. I do, however, like dirt biking and jetskiing. so, no wheels is okay, 2 wheels and dirt is okay, but 4 wheels and dirt...not okay.
> 
> I'm really glad you didnt die or get a fucked up face, or get a fucked up face AND die.
> 
> I would consider not going to mexico anymore. I hear canada is a very friendly place.Click to expand...

I met a guy that lost his leg to an ATV... so I won't get on one :(


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> actually you kind of remind me of a good friend of mine. she always has the weirdest shit happen to her. ready for another mexico story? ok. the first time we went, she got bit by a red ant on her hand and her shit swelled up HUGE and turned purple. she said it was also burning, so we had to find a mexican hospital (I KNOW!). and you know how the treated it? they soaked her hand in a tub of windex lol. evidently it worked...after that she never went to mexico again without windex.
> 
> by the way, the above stories happened with my friends that lived in phoenix. hence all the mexico trips (3, to be exact).
> 
> another time when she moved to new orleans, she was opening her screen door and felt a horrible stinging in her hand. turns out the exact placement of her hand happened to be where some spiney (spiny?) caterpillar was chilling, and the thing was also mildly poisonous and fucked up her palm pretty good.

BUGS ARE TERRORISTS!!!
Also, i believe its My Big Fat Greek Wedding that has the windex reference in it? hmm...anyway, windex really IS good for nearly everything. i mean, open heart surgery, prolly not, but infected scratches or zits or hangnails...love. also, it smells amazing. (another one of my 'oh god i need to eat it' things. I want to chew on a paper towel that has been used to clean glass. so dirty windex. I avoid it haha) And apparently bug bites. I wonder if it would help with spider bites.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> actually you kind of remind me of a good friend of mine. she always has the weirdest shit happen to her. ready for another mexico story? ok. the first time we went, she got bit by a red ant on her hand and her shit swelled up HUGE and turned purple. she said it was also burning, so we had to find a mexican hospital (I KNOW!). and you know how the treated it? they soaked her hand in a tub of windex lol. evidently it worked...after that she never went to mexico again without windex.
> 
> by the way, the above stories happened with my friends that lived in phoenix. hence all the mexico trips (3, to be exact).
> 
> another time when she moved to new orleans, she was opening her screen door and felt a horrible stinging in her hand. turns out the exact placement of her hand happened to be where some spiney (spiny?) caterpillar was chilling, and the thing was also mildly poisonous and fucked up her palm pretty good.

You have friends in Phoenix? COME VISIT SO I CAN SNIFF DES! lmao


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ok, wish me luck. Going to try the baby transfer again. Maybe i'll be back, crying, or maybe i'll finally get some sleep!

luck!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> actually you kind of remind me of a good friend of mine. she always has the weirdest shit happen to her. ready for another mexico story? ok. the first time we went, she got bit by a red ant on her hand and her shit swelled up HUGE and turned purple. she said it was also burning, so we had to find a mexican hospital (I KNOW!). and you know how the treated it? they soaked her hand in a tub of windex lol. evidently it worked...after that she never went to mexico again without windex.
> 
> by the way, the above stories happened with my friends that lived in phoenix. hence all the mexico trips (3, to be exact).
> 
> another time when she moved to new orleans, she was opening her screen door and felt a horrible stinging in her hand. turns out the exact placement of her hand happened to be where some spiney (spiny?) caterpillar was chilling, and the thing was also mildly poisonous and fucked up her palm pretty good.
> 
> You have friends in Phoenix? COME VISIT SO I CAN SNIFF DES! lmaoClick to expand...

YES! and drive. Go through utah. take the SLC/cedar/st. george way...I'll go to SLC, pick up Lia, and we'll go to st george, where you will pick us both up, and take us to Ash.

And then, from AZ, we can take a flight to washington, and then the whole lot of us can go to hawaii, and from that awesome island, we can go to Australia. Did i miss any destinations? If so, we can stop there too. Duh.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Always low BP but billion times worse now. Yep, I'm the scum before an intern lol.
> 
> I imagine that your job is a lot rougher than mine, but I'm a CNA...aka the scum before a nurse. I have ridiculously low BP not pregnant, and still lower-than-average BP now that i'm in 3rd and all poofy. I was working at a nursing home for a while after I first got knocked up, and seriously, I nearly died. There's only so much not-eating-not-peeing-not-breathing-but-lifting-and-showering-and-running-around-and-doing-aerobics-and-stressing one can do before they finally just collapse. More than once, i've rang the call light for myself while in a shower with a resident.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EEK! My BP is normally on the low side of normal, but not ever lower than normal, but in pregnancy, today it was 140/82 the first time they checked it ><
> 
> 
> I knew it was going to be high, but she's not too worried yet , she checked it again and it was 120/75... so we'll see what happens
> 
> I don't have any other signs of Pre-E other than that and my puffyness, but no protein in my urine and my blood tested normal.
> 
> I'm just going all haywire during third tri apparently =(
> 
> 
> Im really hoping Im one of those ladies who goes from nothing to full blown labor super fast =/ Or IDK how much longer I have. They said they won't let me go past 41 weeks, so he could be born May 2nd at the latest =)Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot for the 17th. Just focus on that day...hmm.
> 
> How bad swollen are you? I hope your bp stays good and that no protiens are found. Well...kind of. If you do have pre-e, youre at the stage where they don't fuck around, they'd just get him out of there. So, in one way, you'd have your baby a lot sooner, but in another, you'd have pre-e and that just sucks. six of one, right?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 17th is when Mitch thinks he'll be born. . so that's ironic you brought it up.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty swollen, They called it mild last time, and this time I took a bath before my appt.. but earlier I left a mark in the top of my foot from my heel by stepping on it that stayed there for a good half an hour.
> 
> 
> Still they saw my feet and legs today and didn't seem too concerned
> 
> My mom got Pre-E with her first but it didn't actually show until the day she gave birth and she was already in labor =/Click to expand...


Did he just pull a number out of his ass, or does he have a feeling? Because I just pulled a number out of my ass.

Tomorrow is one of my due dates. Sigh.

How far up your legs does it go? I'm lucky...my swelling is only in my fingers/hands/wrists, toes/feet, and nose.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> actually you kind of remind me of a good friend of mine. she always has the weirdest shit happen to her. ready for another mexico story? ok. the first time we went, she got bit by a red ant on her hand and her shit swelled up HUGE and turned purple. she said it was also burning, so we had to find a mexican hospital (I KNOW!). and you know how the treated it? they soaked her hand in a tub of windex lol. evidently it worked...after that she never went to mexico again without windex.
> 
> by the way, the above stories happened with my friends that lived in phoenix. hence all the mexico trips (3, to be exact).
> 
> another time when she moved to new orleans, she was opening her screen door and felt a horrible stinging in her hand. turns out the exact placement of her hand happened to be where some spiney (spiny?) caterpillar was chilling, and the thing was also mildly poisonous and fucked up her palm pretty good.
> 
> You have friends in Phoenix? COME VISIT SO I CAN SNIFF DES! lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> YES! and drive. Go through utah. take the SLC/cedar/st. george way...I'll go to SLC, pick up Lia, and we'll go to st george, where you will pick us both up, and take us to Ash.
> 
> And then, from AZ, we can take a flight to washington, and then the whole lot of us can go to hawaii, and from that awesome island, we can go to Australia. Did i miss any destinations? If so, we can stop there too. Duh.Click to expand...

Sounds amazing, Can you go direct from WA to HI, you can fly from here to there nonstop... 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Always low BP but billion times worse now. Yep, I'm the scum before an intern lol.
> 
> I imagine that your job is a lot rougher than mine, but I'm a CNA...aka the scum before a nurse. I have ridiculously low BP not pregnant, and still lower-than-average BP now that i'm in 3rd and all poofy. I was working at a nursing home for a while after I first got knocked up, and seriously, I nearly died. There's only so much not-eating-not-peeing-not-breathing-but-lifting-and-showering-and-running-around-and-doing-aerobics-and-stressing one can do before they finally just collapse. More than once, i've rang the call light for myself while in a shower with a resident.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EEK! My BP is normally on the low side of normal, but not ever lower than normal, but in pregnancy, today it was 140/82 the first time they checked it ><
> 
> 
> I knew it was going to be high, but she's not too worried yet , she checked it again and it was 120/75... so we'll see what happens
> 
> I don't have any other signs of Pre-E other than that and my puffyness, but no protein in my urine and my blood tested normal.
> 
> I'm just going all haywire during third tri apparently =(
> 
> 
> Im really hoping Im one of those ladies who goes from nothing to full blown labor super fast =/ Or IDK how much longer I have. They said they won't let me go past 41 weeks, so he could be born May 2nd at the latest =)Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot for the 17th. Just focus on that day...hmm.
> 
> How bad swollen are you? I hope your bp stays good and that no protiens are found. Well...kind of. If you do have pre-e, youre at the stage where they don't fuck around, they'd just get him out of there. So, in one way, you'd have your baby a lot sooner, but in another, you'd have pre-e and that just sucks. six of one, right?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 17th is when Mitch thinks he'll be born. . so that's ironic you brought it up.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty swollen, They called it mild last time, and this time I took a bath before my appt.. but earlier I left a mark in the top of my foot from my heel by stepping on it that stayed there for a good half an hour.
> 
> 
> Still they saw my feet and legs today and didn't seem too concerned
> 
> My mom got Pre-E with her first but it didn't actually show until the day she gave birth and she was already in labor =/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he just pull a number out of his ass, or does he have a feeling? Because I just pulled a number out of my ass.
> 
> Tomorrow is one of my due dates. Sigh.
> 
> How far up your legs does it go? I'm lucky...my swelling is only in my fingers/hands/wrists, toes/feet, and nose.Click to expand...

Goes almost to my knees.. I have a lump where it stops..


my fingers are a little swollen too. I miss my wedding rings

Nah, he looked at his phone for like ever looking at the calendar His logic is everything happens on a Tuesday, but in our relationship everything has happened on a wednesday, so we'll see 0.o


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Sounds amazing, Can you go direct from WA to HI, you can fly from here to there nonstop... 0.o

 As a matter of fact you can  Grandpa and Grandma do it all the time... and I have never been there!!! Hubs has been there twice!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Goes almost to my knees.. I have a lump where it stops..
> 
> 
> my fingers are a little swollen too. I miss my wedding rings
> 
> Nah, he looked at his phone for like ever looking at the calendar His logic is everything happens on a Tuesday, but in our relationship everything has happened on a wednesday, so we'll see 0.o

Have you tried the socks?


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> The 17th is when Mitch thinks he'll be born. . so that's ironic you brought it up.

 If we're going with other people's guesses, lol, I have two that say the 1st. I don't want to wait that long!:haha:


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing, Can you go direct from WA to HI, you can fly from here to there nonstop... 0.o
> 
> As a matter of fact you can  Grandpa and Grandma do it all the time... and I have never been there!!! Hubs has been there twice!Click to expand...

Perfect. Where does Jules live?


----------



## ashiozz

Alright so we're set. I need a hawaii trip, long over due
=)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing, Can you go direct from WA to HI, you can fly from here to there nonstop... 0.o
> 
> As a matter of fact you can  Grandpa and Grandma do it all the time... and I have never been there!!! Hubs has been there twice!Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect. Where does Jules live?Click to expand...

Jules is from FL, I haven't tried socks... I dont want anything on my feet its too hot. it was 90 out today :( and my house gets hot cuz DH is being cheap ><


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> ATVs are so much fun!

I love them too! Them and four wheeling in a regular vehicle. Also jet-skiing etc... :-D I am pretty redneck, lol, just don't listen to country nearly as much as I used to. been country dancing since I was 16. Used to swing, flips and all when i was in Germany:haha:


----------



## ..katie..

I could teleport you my swamp cooler. It lives in my garage, unused. So, she'd have to go from FL to OH, and then the plan progresses. or we could go from Aus to fl and drop everyone off. except the car that got everyone down to az would be an issue...unless you want a car.


Oh dear lord. FOB is coming to the appt tomorrow. My mother invited him for dinner. He said yes. Now i'm panicking. WTF!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ATVs are so much fun!
> 
> I love them too! Them and four wheeling in a regular vehicle. Also jet-skiing etc... :-D I am pretty redneck, lol, just don't listen to country nearly as much as I used to. been country dancing since I was 16. Used to swing, flips and all when i was in Germany:haha:Click to expand...

German swing dancing...hmmm....lol
I'm so off on different countries/cultures...it's like i'm stuck in the history books or something. My bestie went on a mission to brazil, and I was SO ASTOUNDED that they knew who lady gaga was...and that they have tvs...and malls...and that it's really not just a giant jungle/ghetto...So, Germany to me always seems like it would be really serious all the time, and stone houses. I have a friend in Lebanon (also, my mom used to live there) who sent me pictures of Beruit...it (at the time) wasnt just sand and angry people...there's plants and shopping and cars...

I'm not egocentric or anything, I just have very little experience out of my little part of the state. Does that make any sense? I get that i'm ignorant, but I hope that i'm not sounding like an ass.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I could teleport you my swamp cooler. It lives in my garage, unused. So, she'd have to go from FL to OH, and then the plan progresses. or we could go from Aus to fl and drop everyone off. except the car that got everyone down to az would be an issue...unless you want a car.
> 
> 
> Oh dear lord. FOB is coming to the appt tomorrow. My mother invited him for dinner. He said yes. Now i'm panicking. WTF!!!

You will survive, I promise!!!


----------



## ..katie..

I might not...my mom is a scary lady...my dad wants to kill him...he's...well, he's FOB. and I am nervous.

Seriously, WWIII is a possibility here. My mom once threw a pan of not-yet-set brownies out of the oven at me. with no gloves on. I've hit FOB with a car. I'm my dad's only child.

*nail biting*


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> actually you kind of remind me of a good friend of mine. she always has the weirdest shit happen to her. ready for another mexico story? ok. the first time we went, she got bit by a red ant on her hand and her shit swelled up HUGE and turned purple. she said it was also burning, so we had to find a mexican hospital (I KNOW!). and you know how the treated it? they soaked her hand in a tub of windex lol. evidently it worked...after that she never went to mexico again without windex.
> 
> by the way, the above stories happened with my friends that lived in phoenix. hence all the mexico trips (3, to be exact).
> 
> another time when she moved to new orleans, she was opening her screen door and felt a horrible stinging in her hand. turns out the exact placement of her hand happened to be where some spiney (spiny?) caterpillar was chilling, and the thing was also mildly poisonous and fucked up her palm pretty good.
> 
> You have friends in Phoenix? COME VISIT SO I CAN SNIFF DES! lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> YES! and drive. Go through utah. take the SLC/cedar/st. george way...I'll go to SLC, pick up Lia, and we'll go to st george, where you will pick us both up, and take us to Ash.
> 
> And then, from AZ, we can take a flight to washington, and then the whole lot of us can go to hawaii, and from that awesome island, we can go to Australia. Did i miss any destinations? If so, we can stop there too. Duh.Click to expand...

LOL glad you didn't miss me, you'll love Australia. If you get sick of your babies you just put them in a kangaroo pouch and they'll bounce your babies to sleep. But don't forget to give Lia that HAZMAT suit and the blow torch for the bugs.

Oh Katie, I LOVE nurses and their scum. I'd be so damn lost without them. I left work early, I think passing out at home will be better than infront of a patient. That's the closest I've come - started getting hot, sweaty, heart rate about the same as my foetus's - I knew I was going to go, so I got out of there. Stole some orange juice from the patient fridge and sat down. All well now, I'm fine when I'm sitting.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> I might not...my mom is a scary lady...my dad wants to kill him...he's...well, he's FOB. and I am nervous.
> 
> Seriously, WWIII is a possibility here. My mom once threw a pan of not-yet-set brownies out of the oven at me. with no gloves on. I've hit FOB with a car. I'm my dad's only child.
> 
> *nail biting*

Just walk away if you need to. No use stressing yourself and the baby, you're the most important two at the moment :hugs: (hugs, NOT flowers :winkwink:)


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing, Can you go direct from WA to HI, you can fly from here to there nonstop... 0.o
> 
> As a matter of fact you can  Grandpa and Grandma do it all the time... and I have never been there!!! Hubs has been there twice!Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect. Where does Jules live?Click to expand...
> 
> Jules is from FL, I haven't tried socks... I dont want anything on my feet its too hot. it was 90 out today :( and my house gets hot cuz DH is being cheap ><Click to expand...

Can you convince DH to give you a foot massage? Also, elevate your legs. It'll help until you get up again lol (sorry). Don't forget to tease the crap out of me when I get there. You can get compression stockings called TEDS from a chemist/pharmacy/drug store (whatever you call them) or online.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> ok, wish me luck. going to try the baby transfer again. maybe i'll be back, crying, or maybe i'll finally get some sleep!

Hope it worked!!! xxx


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> My mom once threw a pan of not-yet-set brownies out of the oven at me.

Now I want brownies. Cooked or uncooked doesn't phase me.


----------



## Emerald87

Stupid time zone :cry:

No one is here, so I should go do my assignment


----------



## ..katie..

i want brownies too. just for the texture...i think i could live without chocolate for the rest of my life.....

so, are you assigned patients? do you do labs and such or...? i assume you have roughly the same sort of clinicals that cnas/lpns/rns have? are you allowed to give orders/meds? aaahhh i must know all!
i could make the question clearer and easier by saying 'what is your scope of practice' huh?

being a cna is weird...its like, doctors go to save them, and they either are good or will die. nurses act as the buffer between the cna and doctor...they give meds, basic care, etc, until patient gets better or closer to dying. then along comes the cna, who helps the patient either get better, but mostly to help them die. we're like the antidoctor i guess. but even as lowly cnas, we have probably the same amount of god complex as doctors...its just we're on the dying side of things.

as you can probably guess by that morbid little speech, i am a nursing home kind of gal, not so much med/surg or rehab...eep.

im obsessed. sorry. tell me about your work/school!!!


i hate the flower man so much.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> i want brownies too. just for the texture...i think i could live without chocolate for the rest of my life.....
> 
> so, are you assigned patients? do you do labs and such or...? i assume you have roughly the same sort of clinicals that cnas/lpns/rns have? are you allowed to give orders/meds? aaahhh i must know all!
> i could make the question clearer and easier by saying 'what is your scope of practice' huh?
> 
> being a cna is weird...its like, doctors go to save them, and they either are good or will die. nurses act as the buffer between the cna and doctor...they give meds, basic care, etc, until patient gets better or closer to dying. then along comes the cna, who helps the patient either get better, but mostly to help them die. we're like the antidoctor i guess. but even as lowly cnas, we have probably the same amount of god complex as doctors...its just we're on the dying side of things.
> 
> as you can probably guess by that morbid little speech, i am a nursing home kind of gal, not so much med/surg or rehab...eep.
> 
> im obsessed. sorry. tell me about your work/school!!!
> 
> 
> i hate the flower man so much.

On my current rotation in geriatrics/rehab the docs are really awesome and let us pretty much do their job. However we can't sign anything so we do all the scripts, chart writing, path requests, radiology requests, discharges, admissions etc. and they put their name to it. We do rounds, have meetings and do shitloads of paperwork. As the scum I'm also given a lot of basic procedures - cannulas, catheters and if you're in the right place at the right time more advanced things - suturing, thoracentesis assisting (or in 4th year you actually DO it).

LOL anti-doctor? Naw, absolutely not. Comfort is one of the biggest parts of clinical care regardless of if it's end of life or not, so it's extremely important. I was in Pall care last rotation and OMG that broke my heart some days but overall was an empowering experience to know you helped someone be comfortable at that time.

Morbid is the best, BTW and I'm similar so we can chat about anything. Apart from that we're expected to come home and study from 5pm to sleep time (1am in some cases but not me anymore since baby sprouted in me). I used to be the MOST motivated student ever. I was 7th in my year (of 150) last year but this year I honestly couldn't be fucked. I'm so tired and run down and I quite frankly don't care about anything or anyone apart from this baby. It's on my mind 24/7 making it hard for me to concentrate. I've always wanted to be a doc but I'm questioning it now. I LOVE doing what I do but I love this baby more. Exams are in a matter of weeks and I haven't started studying the 350+ conditions that I'm suppose to know front to back. No wonder I break down every second day convincing myself I can't do it anymore.

And pregnancy turned you off chocolate too? I thought I was the only screwed up one. I LOVE chocolate. Day, night, bathroom, bedroom, outside wherever. But since this... nup... barely a bite *sigh* one of my only loves, gone. No wonder I've dropped 3kg (6.6 pounds?) already!


----------



## Emerald87

On other shitty rotations, we just followed the doctors around and then went home. Essentially a waste of our time and theirs. Oh, maybe we'd be allowed to carry some charts.


----------



## Emerald87

Ah, and my BP sits around 90/40. I barely had a palpable radial pulse today so I was VERY close to going down. I'd say around 70/30 maybe. Was tachy, about 130-150BPM.


----------



## Emerald87

Just checked it. 80/43 (eep)


----------



## gigglebox

Emeral that BP doesn't sound too good :( you gonna survive?

Is it natural to want to yell "GO THE FUCK TO SLEEP" at my child? it's 4:18am here. I envy hubby right now and his working and sleeping...more so the sleeping than the working.

what does everyone else's (elses? how do you spell that?) babies daddies do for a living? I've got a mechanic over here. 

Been to canada too ;) twice; it was super duper fun. Yeaaars ago...almost hooked up with this hot canadian dude but my friend (the same one who attracts killer bugs) got alcohol poisoning and needed massive assistance. 

ok, officially crying with frustration. fuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## gigglebox

i know babies bounce if you drop them but what if you peg them at the ground?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emeral that BP doesn't sound too good :( you gonna survive?
> 
> Is it natural to want to yell "GO THE FUCK TO SLEEP" at my child? it's 4:18am here. I envy hubby right now and his working and sleeping...more so the sleeping than the working.
> 
> what does everyone else's (elses? how do you spell that?) babies daddies do for a living? I've got a mechanic over here.
> 
> Been to canada too ;) twice; it was super duper fun. Yeaaars ago...almost hooked up with this hot canadian dude but my friend (the same one who attracts killer bugs) got alcohol poisoning and needed massive assistance.
> 
> ok, officially crying with frustration. fuuuuuuuuuck

Oh honey, I'm sorry to hear he's giving you hell. Put him down for 5 minutes and watch this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ_WzkHRtX8


----------



## Emerald87

BTW Noni is from Playschool here in Australia.

My baby daddy is a programmer. He makes the lottery system here in Queensland, Victoria, New South Wales, Tasmania and Northern Territory (most of our states and territories).


----------



## gigglebox

thank you for that! sadly the fucker still wakes.


----------



## gigglebox

does he enjoy what he does? is he otherwise a geeky and/or techie kind of guy?


----------



## Emerald87

He's a nerd, but a very sexy one and a jogger. He's not over the top though. He was playing some online games and then the other day he goes "ok, that's it, I've closed all my accounts" and I said "wha, what are you talking about?" and he said he needed to get his priorities straight and that he doesn't feel like he's spending enough time with me so he gave his gaming away. This particular game has been annoying the shit out of me for ages but he works hard so I don't say anything. I'm a science and tech nerd too. We're not geeks though - no star wars or trek or that sorta stuff (nothing wrong with it of course, but not our thing). He's a big car buff too, we work on our own cars.
I should send you guys a pic of us. I'll find one and forward it. I'm thinking a wedding photo where I'm all done up :p


----------



## Emerald87

Are you ok? Handling things? You're such a great Mum - only known you a matter of days but I already know it.


----------



## Emerald87

Pic removed


----------



## gigglebox

lol thank you :) honestly i am frustrated beyond belief but what can i do? he wouldn't let me sleep until midnight and decided 3 was a great time for a feed. hasn't passed out again yet. fortunately my mom will be over in the morning to watch him so i can sleep.

i would love wedding pics! we had shared some pages ago but i haven't a clue what page it was...

one of my crowning moments was changing breaks on my first car. i probably wouldn't be able to do it again now. i am shit with mechanics...yay for being married to one!


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> lol thank you :) honestly i am frustrated beyond belief but what can i do? he wouldn't let me sleep until midnight and decided 3 was a great time for a feed. hasn't passed out again yet. fortunately my mom will be over in the morning to watch him so i can sleep.

Can you pop some headphones on or some music on in the background and rock him? That way you can phase out and he can make noises as much as he wants. Even if it's not sleep, it's still down time.


----------



## gigglebox

holy shit you are a good looking couple! your baby is going to be so cute! good job snatching up that hottie! ow ow!

how was your ceremony? big/small? how large was the wedding party?


----------



## gigglebox

i have to keep him quiet as to not wake daddy :( btw you two have about the same age gap we do, just add a year. we started dating when i was 21, he was 23, house at 23/25, married 24/26, now baby at 25/27.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> holy shit you are a good looking couple! your baby is going to be so cute! good job snatching up that hottie! ow ow!
> 
> how was your ceremony? big/small? how large was the wedding party?

Hehehehehe :blush: Thanks - but I have a LOT of make up on and I wear glasses :winkwink: I can't deny Colin is damn hot though. I saw him when I was young and just decided I'm sticking my claws in and no other lady can have him :p That's not the best pic of him, so I might upload another one.

Tiny wedding. I'd just finished uni and we paid for the whole thing ourselves (essentially Colin paid for it from a previous casual job and had only been full time for months) so it was ~35 guests, mostly family. Colin had his brother as his best man and my Mum was my maid of honour. Then 2 groomsmen and 2 bridesmaids on top of that.

I dunno what it is about your profile pic, but I really love it. Just something about the holding the belly and the angle. It's just so innocent and beautiful.


----------



## gigglebox

sometimes i think small intimate weddings work better. they're nice because only the most important people in your lives attend. if i did ours over i'd either go smaller (we had 80 guests) or just elope w/ a party after.

thank you for the lovely compliment! i feel the same about your photo. i love to snap photos in my spare time...you know, back when i had some. i took some new born shots for friends and was excited to do the same for myself but then i was confined to my bed thanks to the c section :( when i get a chance my next project is a shoot of des in this knitted owl hat a friend gave me. 

let me find said baby shots...please stand by...


----------



## Emerald87

OOOOHHHHHHH I _LOVE _baby shots, can't wait!! My photo is from Fiji at last year's wedding anniversary


----------



## gigglebox

first 2 are one baby, second two another
 



Attached Files:







foot CV.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









black white CV.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2









edited 1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









black white 1.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

jealous! i bet fiji was gorgeous. we got married last year on friday the 13th of may...our first anniversary lands on mother's day this year. i told hubs he better do good on his gift lol


----------



## Emerald87

AWWWWWW sooooo adorable! Two different babies did you say? They look very similar? Either way, so absolutely gorgeous (genuinely gorgeous too, not even "awww so cute" *omg so ugly!*)


----------



## Emerald87

Tee Hee, Friday 13th you say? Oh yeh, he better cough up gooooood, especially since he gets to sleep in ;). Colin wants to get me something for mothers day this year and I won't even be a Mum yet. I'm a little uneasy about that, what's your opinion, since you're actually a Mum?


----------



## Emerald87

Has Des settled down?


----------



## gigglebox

i'd say let him treat you if he wants. i think it will make you both feel good :) it may feel premature but my theory is pregnant women are already mothers, they just haven't given birth yet. we are already, however, making a ton of sacrifices for our children. 

des is settled as long as i'm holding him. i think i'm going to try and lay him down again...if i don't come back you can assume all is well. if i do come back you can assume i'm a suicide risk.


----------



## Emerald87

Nooooooooo, don't hurt yourself. If I could, I'd come help but I think by the time I get there I think he'll be settled or have reached puberty if I ship myself via sea mail.

Hope I don't see you and he's settled!!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> to add--ha can take 1-4oz per feed. how much should i be making at this point?
> 
> sweet, i think he's finally pass out baby. going to try sleep now. g'night all!

What you pump isn't necessarily what you can make. Pumps are not as efficient as babies, unfortunately.

Breastfeeding school age people is gross, IMO. I can live with toddlers, although I have no intentions of doing it. But breastfeeding school age little people from the boobie is bad. I know that WORLDWIDE the average weaning age is 7. But that's because in other parts of the world, boobies are all the food there is. Here in the US, where we have other options and it's seen as "weird" I think there'd be detrimental psychological effects of remembering breastfeeding.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Thats true, My plan is to pump if i can produce enough to do so, and freeze, and that way my husband can assist :)
> 
> I can totally see him latching Tyler to my boob in my sleep though...

I roll both of us over, and flip her a boob, all night long. ;) I'm only awake right now cause the little stinker didn't wake to eat and my right boob is so engorged... :( I'm up to pump a bit.

I can sleep thru her nursing NO PROBLEM.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I got some formula just in case I shall ever need it..
> 
> ..That shits EXPENSIVE.. Why don't more people just pop out a boob..?
> 
> Because they're barely out of their teens and the only things their boobs have ever been used for was getting pregnant in the first place? lol, aaaahhhh im much better about the whole breastfeeding from the breast thing than I was before, but I still have little panic modes. my mom says that will pass after the first couple times of feeding, and with maturity. She says there comes a point where I will be able to seperate the psyche between "sexual" and "food" without losing one or the other. I hope so.
> 
> (this is one of those panic moments. seriously, my tits are awesome. AWESOME. Like, stripper-grade breasticals. but then again, FOB said roughly the same thing as my mom when I first got pregnant, except he used much more...rauncy? terms. He said i'll understand the difference between Tits/sexual and fun VS Breasts/useful and anatomical.)Click to expand...

I had my son at 18. ;) Breastfed him 9 months. It starts out a teeny bit weird, but you get used to it fast.

Except, not gonna lie. With him, it HURT LIKE FUCKING HELL ON A STICK. I had cracked bleeding nipples and I think I cried more than he did when it was time to feed him. I was timing my pain killers post csec to kick in when he was getting ready to eat. SO SO BAD.

This little one? She breastfeeds like a champ. I've had like 2 days of pain, and a few days of cluster feed frustration, and she spent 2 days doing what I call the "latch game" where she wanted to latch for 3 seconds and pull off. Outside of that? She's perfect. My son? NIGHTMARE.

I wish I'd given up BFing with my son... I ended up with such horrible PPD cause I didn't want to feed him. 

It probably helps that I have NEVER had stripper quality tatas though. Mine have always been huge nippled and slightly saggy, even before my first.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> FML THIS CHILD WON'T SLEEP. that was all in caps. let's see how it transfers.
> 
> on the plus side i think this means when he does finally pass out it'll be for awhile...hopefully. in his swingy chair sleeping now, but i'm paranoid if i move him to the crib he's going to wake up and be pissed off again.
> 
> Kaite how many times have you almost died?!

Then for the love of God, let him sleep in his swingy chair. If I could GET her to stay asleep in her swingy chair for more than 10 min, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Half a heartbeat maybe. She wakes up after 10 min going "WTF, I've been DITCHED. Where is my mommy? WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"

But if he sleeps in it? Go to sleep! It's perfectly safe to sleep in a swing.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i don't know, fucked up blood pressure seems like something that could legit end your life :shrug: but maybe not nearly as deadly as, say, rabid rat bite disease...

I nearly died from pulmonary embolisms. They put me in the hospice room and told my dad to come out and see me from North Carolina, right before Christmas (so the flights were EXPENSIVE) and everything. It's one of the reasons I was so high risk this pregnancy. Pregnancy can cause blood clots too. Hooray for 9 months worth of shots. >.>


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> actually you kind of remind me of a good friend of mine. she always has the weirdest shit happen to her. ready for another mexico story? ok. the first time we went, she got bit by a red ant on her hand and her shit swelled up HUGE and turned purple. she said it was also burning, so we had to find a mexican hospital (I KNOW!). and you know how the treated it? they soaked her hand in a tub of windex lol. evidently it worked...after that she never went to mexico again without windex.
> 
> by the way, the above stories happened with my friends that lived in phoenix. hence all the mexico trips (3, to be exact).
> 
> another time when she moved to new orleans, she was opening her screen door and felt a horrible stinging in her hand. turns out the exact placement of her hand happened to be where some spiney (spiny?) caterpillar was chilling, and the thing was also mildly poisonous and fucked up her palm pretty good.
> 
> You have friends in Phoenix? COME VISIT SO I CAN SNIFF DES! lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> YES! and drive. Go through utah. take the SLC/cedar/st. george way...I'll go to SLC, pick up Lia, and we'll go to st george, where you will pick us both up, and take us to Ash.
> 
> And then, from AZ, we can take a flight to washington, and then the whole lot of us can go to hawaii, and from that awesome island, we can go to Australia. Did i miss any destinations? If so, we can stop there too. Duh.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds amazing, Can you go direct from WA to HI, you can fly from here to there nonstop... 0.oClick to expand...

Yes, Alaskan Air does a nonstop from Seattle. :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing, Can you go direct from WA to HI, you can fly from here to there nonstop... 0.o
> 
> As a matter of fact you can  Grandpa and Grandma do it all the time... and I have never been there!!! Hubs has been there twice!Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect. Where does Jules live?Click to expand...
> 
> Jules is from FL, I haven't tried socks... I dont want anything on my feet its too hot. it was 90 out today :( and my house gets hot cuz DH is being cheap ><Click to expand...

The socks are magical. I'm still wearing the stupid things because they're the only way to keep my swelling down STILL. (FML.) It was 80 or so here today and I was still wearing them.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> i hate the flower man so much.

I'm such a shit. I really want to add flower man to my signature now saying "<3 you Katie!"


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Emeral that BP doesn't sound too good :( you gonna survive?
> 
> Is it natural to want to yell "GO THE FUCK TO SLEEP" at my child? it's 4:18am here. I envy hubby right now and his working and sleeping...more so the sleeping than the working.
> 
> what does everyone else's (elses? how do you spell that?) babies daddies do for a living? I've got a mechanic over here.
> 
> Been to canada too ;) twice; it was super duper fun. Yeaaars ago...almost hooked up with this hot canadian dude but my friend (the same one who attracts killer bugs) got alcohol poisoning and needed massive assistance.
> 
> ok, officially crying with frustration. fuuuuuuuuuck

Hubby is technical support for a large website hosting company.

And yes, it is TOTALLY normal to tell a baby "go the fuck to sleep". So much so, that there's actually a book about it. ;)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNhnCD0EZtE

I'm telling you: let him sleep in the swing. It's not dangerous. :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> He's a nerd, but a very sexy one and a jogger. He's not over the top though. He was playing some online games and then the other day he goes "ok, that's it, I've closed all my accounts" and I said "wha, what are you talking about?" and he said he needed to get his priorities straight and that he doesn't feel like he's spending enough time with me so he gave his gaming away. This particular game has been annoying the shit out of me for ages but he works hard so I don't say anything. I'm a science and tech nerd too. We're not geeks though - no star wars or trek or that sorta stuff (nothing wrong with it of course, but not our thing). He's a big car buff too, we work on our own cars.
> I should send you guys a pic of us. I'll find one and forward it. I'm thinking a wedding photo where I'm all done up :p

See, and hubby and I ARE the Star Trek, online gaming, Reddit reading type of nerds. ;) And we're OK with that. LOL


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Me and my man
> We've been together since I was 15 and he was 18 (I asked him out hehehehe), engaged at 17 and 19, married at 21 and 23 and now our first at 24 and 27. My life in a paragraph *sigh*

OK, folks... we can't let Emerald in the club anymore. She's the pretty one. Dammit. ;)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i have to keep him quiet as to not wake daddy :( btw you two have about the same age gap we do, just add a year. we started dating when i was 21, he was 23, house at 23/25, married 24/26, now baby at 25/27.

I'm 6 years older than hubby. :wacko: I'm 32 and he's 26.


----------



## Menelly

And... I'm all alone and talking to myself too much. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> And... I'm all alone and talking to myself too much. LOL

Semi alone. I'm stalking but replying is hard on my phone.

Don't kick me out! I need you guys!!! I swear it's all makeup ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> He's a nerd, but a very sexy one and a jogger. He's not over the top though. He was playing some online games and then the other day he goes "ok, that's it, I've closed all my accounts" and I said "wha, what are you talking about?" and he said he needed to get his priorities straight and that he doesn't feel like he's spending enough time with me so he gave his gaming away. This particular game has been annoying the shit out of me for ages but he works hard so I don't say anything. I'm a science and tech nerd too. We're not geeks though - no star wars or trek or that sorta stuff (nothing wrong with it of course, but not our thing). He's a big car buff too, we work on our own cars.
> I should send you guys a pic of us. I'll find one and forward it. I'm thinking a wedding photo where I'm all done up :p
> 
> See, and hubby and I ARE the Star Trek, online gaming, Reddit reading type of nerds. ;) And we're OK with that. LOLClick to expand...

Do you guys build your own machines? :) I'm more an RPG fan than MMO. Reddit rocks and so does failbook :D


----------



## Emerald87

Hello? Someone called crybaby is stalking... Hello? Say something?


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> And... I'm all alone and talking to myself too much. LOL
> 
> Semi alone. I'm stalking but replying is hard on my phone.
> 
> Don't kick me out! I need you guys!!! I swear it's all makeup ;)Click to expand...

Uh, huh. That kind of hotness can't be all faked with makeup! I'm like a player on Survivor. I need to get rid of the biggest threat first. ;)

You're gonna be one of those women that insists on being hot as hell with a cute perky little bump in 3rd tri, and that makes me quietly hate you. (LOL)



Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> He's a nerd, but a very sexy one and a jogger. He's not over the top though. He was playing some online games and then the other day he goes "ok, that's it, I've closed all my accounts" and I said "wha, what are you talking about?" and he said he needed to get his priorities straight and that he doesn't feel like he's spending enough time with me so he gave his gaming away. This particular game has been annoying the shit out of me for ages but he works hard so I don't say anything. I'm a science and tech nerd too. We're not geeks though - no star wars or trek or that sorta stuff (nothing wrong with it of course, but not our thing). He's a big car buff too, we work on our own cars.
> I should send you guys a pic of us. I'll find one and forward it. I'm thinking a wedding photo where I'm all done up :p
> 
> See, and hubby and I ARE the Star Trek, online gaming, Reddit reading type of nerds. ;) And we're OK with that. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Do you guys build your own machines? :) I'm more an RPG fan than MMO. Reddit rocks and so does failbook :DClick to expand...

My hubby does the machine building. My eyes glaze over as he talks about how I need to overclock my CPU. I just roll my eyes and say "you do it". 

And yes, Failbook is awesome. And, as a soon to be parent, have you looked at www.stfuparentsblog.com yet? It's the GROSS OVERSHARE that some parents insist on doing on Facebook. I like Facebook. I like my friends on facebook. This is why I will NEVER EVER post poop photos on Facebook.


----------



## Menelly

We have two stalkers now. We're nice and COMPLETELY normal! Come say hi!


----------



## ..katie..

Before I even start looking at updates, I have a cheerful story for you all this fine, fine morning? Wanna hear it? Too bad, im telling you anyway.


So I pissed myself. While sitting on the toilet. Seriously peed all over. My pants were down, I was ON THE TOILET.
She moved while I was mid stream, and urine started shooting everywhere...like I had a penis or something. WTF.

Seriously, i am so sick of pregnancy now. I pee myself when I laugh/cough/talk/sneeze/puke/smile/walk, and now I pee myself when I'm peeing?
I give.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> On my current rotation in geriatrics/rehab the docs are really awesome and let us pretty much do their job. However we can't sign anything so we do all the scripts, chart writing, path requests, radiology requests, discharges, admissions etc. and they put their name to it. We do rounds, have meetings and do shitloads of paperwork. As the scum I'm also given a lot of basic procedures - cannulas, catheters and if you're in the right place at the right time more advanced things - suturing, thoracentesis assisting (or in 4th year you actually DO it).
> 
> LOL anti-doctor? Naw, absolutely not. Comfort is one of the biggest parts of clinical care regardless of if it's end of life or not, so it's extremely important. I was in Pall care last rotation and OMG that broke my heart some days but overall was an empowering experience to know you helped someone be comfortable at that time.
> 
> Morbid is the best, BTW and I'm similar so we can chat about anything. Apart from that we're expected to come home and study from 5pm to sleep time (1am in some cases but not me anymore since baby sprouted in me). I used to be the MOST motivated student ever. I was 7th in my year (of 150) last year but this year I honestly couldn't be fucked. I'm so tired and run down and I quite frankly don't care about anything or anyone apart from this baby. It's on my mind 24/7 making it hard for me to concentrate. I've always wanted to be a doc but I'm questioning it now. I LOVE doing what I do but I love this baby more. Exams are in a matter of weeks and I haven't started studying the 350+ conditions that I'm suppose to know front to back. No wonder I break down every second day convincing myself I can't do it anymore.
> 
> And pregnancy turned you off chocolate too? I thought I was the only screwed up one. I LOVE chocolate. Day, night, bathroom, bedroom, outside wherever. But since this... nup... barely a bite *sigh* one of my only loves, gone. No wonder I've dropped 3kg (6.6 pounds?) already!

When you're able to pick (first year resident, right?) what specialty do you want to go in?
So the drs are liable if you screw up, right? Also, i'm curious, what do you do for med admit/discharge? I know what nursing a/d is, but I wanna know med =D

I worked home health for a 42y/o quad. Since it was private (they got me out of work one day and said "we want you these days and these hours, and we will pay you lots more than here" and I wasnt under licensure and could essentially do anything he asked me to. This is the lamest thing in the whole wolrd, but he had me take out and then reinsert his suprapubic cath...I seriously nearly died of the awesome.

I'm sorry things are so rough...second tri is a whole lot better for not feeling so rundown all the time. Most people really love it, and it brings crazy bursts of energy. Right now, I'd probably do the bare minimum and skate by until you can be more awake and whatnot. Then get all superstudent. and then drop, right?
Also, you mentioned earlier that you're having a hard time getting excited over the baby because you're worried...but look at that paragraph...seems like you're excited to me =)

Nooo, pregnancy didn't ruin chocolate for me. Labor cake ruined chocolate for me. I assume I'll be okay with the idea again soon haha.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Ah, and my BP sits around 90/40. I barely had a palpable radial pulse today so I was VERY close to going down. I'd say around 70/30 maybe. Was tachy, about 130-150BPM.

I assume you've already done this, but its worth asking, anyway... You've upped your iron and sugar intake, right?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Emeral that BP doesn't sound too good :( you gonna survive?
> 
> Is it natural to want to yell "GO THE FUCK TO SLEEP" at my child? it's 4:18am here. I envy hubby right now and his working and sleeping...more so the sleeping than the working.
> 
> what does everyone else's (elses? how do you spell that?) babies daddies do for a living? I've got a mechanic over here.
> 
> Been to canada too ;) twice; it was super duper fun. Yeaaars ago...almost hooked up with this hot canadian dude but my friend (the same one who attracts killer bugs) got alcohol poisoning and needed massive assistance.
> 
> ok, officially crying with frustration. fuuuuuuuuuck


I want to yell 'go the fuck to sleep' at my dogs, if that helps at all...
FOB is an assistant manager at a P-hut. He actually just got offered a job with a piping place, so that'll be good for him. Lots of excercise and money.

DUDE what is wrong with your friend? Is she like an escapee of final destination?? Has she given up on the outside world and now sits at home, on her couch, in her bubble?

Ooorrrrr do you guys just have fun the right way? =)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Me and my man
> We've been together since I was 15 and he was 18 (I asked him out hehehehe), engaged at 17 and 19, married at 21 and 23 and now our first at 24 and 27. My life in a paragraph *sigh*


Wow. So you're a hot, hilarious doctor-in-training and your husband is a hot, sensitive, car-working geek?
Your child is going to be, like, superbaby. Just so you know.

No, really, you guys are both sexy. Hope you don't mind me saying it.


----------



## ..katie..

I'm such a blog freak. I stalk, non-dangerously, of course, a lady from SLC (she moved last year =/)...I was there before she had her first baby...now she has two. I know every detail about this lady that she has posted online for the past 7 years. It sounds really creepy (it probably is) but I just remember things and so when I enjoy it, it sounds like i'm obsessed... (thegirlwho.com) Also, pointincase.com is one of my favorite things in the world (college humor that has moved to life humor, I guess.) and iamgettingfat.blogspot.com...he hasn't written for a long time, though. He may have died =( but he was really funny, in that lonely-semi-suicidal way. Check 'em out!

I also am a post secret FREAK. Every sunday. I have rituals, man. Rituals.


----------



## ..katie..

Annnnd no stalkers. Well, named stalkers. On the list, it's me and one guest.

Unnamed guests are kind of creepy. is there a way we can make this BnB only?
hmm


----------



## Menelly

I saw you saying you were stalking someone from SLC and I was all  for a second there. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

Im stalking you too, but don't tell.


----------



## Menelly

LOL, your secret is safe with... hey, wait a second!!!! ;)


----------



## Menelly

Tummy time!! :)

PS: I can't BELIEVE she is 4 weeks old today. Where has the time gone??

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/2012-04-11_10-33-40_498.jpg


----------



## ..katie..

Does she like tummy time? Also, I thought her hair was darker than that!! You've got a little blondie!!! She's adorable =D Does she count as a month old, or do you have to wait three days before it counts?

Seriously, she'll have her PhD and her own babies before I have mine lol.


----------



## Menelly

Her hair really does seem to get blonder by the day. But my hubby was blonde when he was born (really dark brown now!) and my son had super light blonde naturally curly hair when he was small too. (Now light brown.) So, I guess it's genetic?

And you will be the world's most pregnant woman EVAR! if that happens. LOL


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> We have two stalkers now. We're nice and COMPLETELY normal! Come say hi!

Alright now, why you gotta be lying to people? LMAO!!!:haha:


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i have to keep him quiet as to not wake daddy :( btw you two have about the same age gap we do, just add a year. we started dating when i was 21, he was 23, house at 23/25, married 24/26, now baby at 25/27.
> 
> I'm 6 years older than hubby. :wacko: I'm 32 and he's 26.Click to expand...

 Hey me too, 34 and 28! :-D


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> German swing dancing...hmmm....lol

LOL:haha: It wasn't German swing dancing, it was regular American swing dancing at an American country bar on an American post in Germany. :-D Do the math on that, lmao, what I just said was like saying 'my husband's, uncle's Mom's dog George'. LOL


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> I'm not egocentric or anything, I just have very little experience out of my little part of the state. Does that make any sense? I get that i'm ignorant, but I hope that i'm not sounding like an ass.

 Not at all! You can't be expected to just automatically know about things you have never seen, that's not fair.


----------



## ..katie..

lmao, okay!

Just out of curiosity, does your grandma-in-law really have a dog named George? =D


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> lmao, okay!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does your grandma-in-law really have a dog named George? =D

Actually a cat named Emily. LMAO!


----------



## ..katie..

When did critters stop getting critter names, I wonder. The only pets i've ever had with a pet name were a dog named Rascal and frog named Beano. otherwise, their names are/were
sally (a salamander)
borris (dog)
mishka (dog)
newton (dog)
Isis (cat)
and a whole slew of neon tetras named "johnny rocker and the glowfish band"


----------



## Ems77

I have often wondered that myself. A friend of mine had a horse named Mike... weirdness. LOL On the upside, my PIL's dog is named Pilgrim.


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> We have two stalkers now. We're nice and COMPLETELY normal! Come say hi!
> 
> Alright now, why you gotta be lying to people? LMAO!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Shh... I'm trying to get them to de-lurk!


----------



## Menelly

I'm complete shite at naming things, so I usually steal from books. ;) Or video games or whatever.

I had cats named Thrall and Sylvannas. My dog was Robinton (from Dragonriders of Pern). My son named an old dog of ours Sally (from Cars). Heck, I use Menelly (from Dragonriders again) as my log in name cause I'm just not creative.


----------



## ..katie..

Kate&Lucas, come talk to us! We're fun.


I have a whole hour and 15 mins til my appointment. Idk what i'm going to do with myself.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing, Can you go direct from WA to HI, you can fly from here to there nonstop... 0.o
> 
> As a matter of fact you can  Grandpa and Grandma do it all the time... and I have never been there!!! Hubs has been there twice!Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect. Where does Jules live?Click to expand...
> 
> Jules is from FL, I haven't tried socks... I dont want anything on my feet its too hot. it was 90 out today :( and my house gets hot cuz DH is being cheap ><Click to expand...
> 
> Can you convince DH to give you a foot massage? Also, elevate your legs. It'll help until you get up again lol (sorry). Don't forget to tease the crap out of me when I get there. You can get compression stockings called TEDS from a chemist/pharmacy/drug store (whatever you call them) or online.Click to expand...

Ive asked but he wont gimme foot rubs :(

And Ive tried elevating them >< .. today I have a huge headache, its only on my left side of my head (which is oddly where all my swelling is too, my left side..

Im probably dying. it'll be OK. Glad you didnt pass out at work :)


----------



## ..katie..

You're probably right about the dying. If you go to an er and scream IM PREGNANT AND I HAVE A BLOOD CLOT! they're normally frazzled enough that they'll just deliver him and ask no more questions. Well, they'll put you on a mag drip and you'll be high for a few days, but still.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Emeral that BP doesn't sound too good :( you gonna survive?
> 
> Is it natural to want to yell "GO THE FUCK TO SLEEP" at my child? it's 4:18am here. I envy hubby right now and his working and sleeping...more so the sleeping than the working.
> 
> what does everyone else's (elses? how do you spell that?) babies daddies do for a living? I've got a mechanic over here.
> 
> Been to canada too ;) twice; it was super duper fun. Yeaaars ago...almost hooked up with this hot canadian dude but my friend (the same one who attracts killer bugs) got alcohol poisoning and needed massive assistance.
> 
> ok, officially crying with frustration. fuuuuuuuuuck

:( I am crying too from frustration right now, my work pissed me off today..

And My husband is a software engineer :)


----------



## ..katie..

What happened at work?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Me and my man
> We've been together since I was 15 and he was 18 (I asked him out hehehehe), engaged at 17 and 19, married at 21 and 23 and now our first at 24 and 27. My life in a paragraph *sigh*

CUTE! I shared wedding pics of me and DH on one of the millions of posts in here.. 

theres one! 

We've been friends (but we met online so virtual friends) since I was 16 and he was 26 - we have a huge age diff.. so yeah, JUST FRIENDS for like ever, then I got a job Flight attending and I got based in Phoenix which is where he is from.. and we met in real life when I was 20 (so 4.5 years ago) and we started dating, we've been married almost 2 years now :)

odd how life works out.. but he knows me way too well :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> When did critters stop getting critter names, I wonder. The only pets i've ever had with a pet name were a dog named Rascal and frog named Beano. otherwise, their names are/were
> sally (a salamander)
> borris (dog)
> mishka (dog)
> newton (dog)
> Isis (cat)
> and a whole slew of neon tetras named "johnny rocker and the glowfish band"

maybe Im odd.. all my critters have had critter names except missy the cat..

My dog is Acer (hes actually named after the laptop we saved for but got him instead)
My cat is Zippy
Another cat is Missy (the exception)
My bunnies have been named:
Mofo
Moonunit
Gizmo
Midnight

I had 2 guineapigs:
Mr. Bigglesworth and Snickers

and we have a fish named Fester right now

I did have a dog named nugget (she ate a bag of hersheys chocolate nuggets with almonds the day we got her
and a kitty (male) named kitty...

0.o I have had a lot of pets, but they've always had critter names..


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> What happened at work?

my effing god what didn't happen at work?
So first Im minding my own business when I get an email that LITERALLY SAYS "so we noticed your linked in connections aren't private.. we need you to change that..."


wtf? It's my linkedin, not yours.


SECOND: I had 15 mins left before time to leave and find out an insurance co has been sending us claims we werent receiving, So we now have to rush a bunch and Amanda (my boss) was sending them directly to certain people (me being one of them.. maybe she can't read a clock).. One of them was in the Bronx, NY and needed a spanish speaking appraiser to inspect the vehicle..... uh.... in the bronx? I Called EVERY appraiser we have none of them spoke spanish.. so I called the shop that has the vehicle, they dont speak english... so I had to call the insurance company and find an interpreter that can be on the phone to set the appointment to inspect this stupid car.. THEN I had to call an appraiser to get him to call so and so at the insurance co and then call the shop together so they can schedule to see this as a rush tomorrow at the latest.


I left work 20 minutes late -.- I was NOT happy.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> maybe Im odd.. all my critters have had critter names except missy the cat..
> 
> My dog is Acer (hes actually named after the laptop we saved for but got him instead)
> My cat is Zippy
> Another cat is Missy (the exception)
> My bunnies have been named:
> Mofo
> Moonunit
> Gizmo
> Midnight
> 
> I had 2 guineapigs:
> Mr. Bigglesworth and Snickers
> 
> and we have a fish named Fester right now
> 
> I did have a dog named nugget (she ate a bag of hersheys chocolate nuggets with almonds the day we got her
> and a kitty (male) named kitty...
> 
> 0.o I have had a lot of pets, but they've always had critter names..

Moonunit!!!!! Thats a person name, silly. :happydance:


----------



## ashiozz

I still think frank zappa thought his children were critters.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> My bunnies have been named:
> Mofo
> Moonunit
> Gizmo
> Midnight

A bunny named Mofo, that frickin' ROCKS!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My bunnies have been named:
> Mofo
> Moonunit
> Gizmo
> Midnight
> 
> A bunny named Mofo, that frickin' ROCKS!!!Click to expand...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ashiswebstuff/Bunnies/100_0368.jpg

Sgt Mofo :)

and Miss. Moonunit 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ashiswebstuff/Bunnies/100_0266.jpg


----------



## Ems77

My only pet is a red betta fish named Goji (after the red Goji Berries on Farmville lol). 

I like him because he's quiet:haha: 

When hubbs and I decided to try for a baby I told him that if he wanted something that went, 'waa waa', we were not going to have something that went 'bark bark' lol. I love my sleep waaaaaay to much and get really ugly if I don't get it. If we had a dog, the first time it woke up the baby barking, I would not be able to promise the safety of said dog, so for everyone's well being, we will not be getting one for years to come. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> My only pet is a red betta fish named Goji (after the red Goji Berries on Farmville lol).
> 
> I like him because he's quiet:haha:
> 
> When hubbs and I decided to try for a baby I told him that if he wanted something that went, 'waa waa', we were not going to have something that went 'bark bark' lol. I love my sleep waaaaaay to much and get really ugly if I don't get it. If we had a dog, the first time it woke up the baby barking, I would not be able to promise the safety of said dog, so for everyone's well being, we will not be getting one for years to come. LOL

My doggie is quiet, and sleeps through the night.. but I can see that, Ive had nights where hes puking his guts out and that alone makes me upset, but it'll be the same with a baby.



Plus: How could I resist taking that face home with me..?


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Plus: How could I resist taking that face home with me..?

 Omg, he is too cute!!!


----------



## ashiozz

he WAS that cute.. now he looks like this: 



I Still think hes adorable though :) lmao... 

See..? No resistance, He's also spoiled. in fact .. Hes going to be cuddle raped for a few hours, I need a nap <3


----------



## Ems77

I think he's STILL cute, even in his old age. LOL


----------



## Sachiko78

Well this is what I get for being gone for so long. I move my desk from the office to home and try to catch up now. LOL

Currently now working from home. No more fricken phones. You know the job would be half as stressful if I didn't have to answer the phone and deal with stupid people directly. At least through email -- I can fake being nice, easier. 

I see that Jules had her baby. :)

And Ash - yes you can fly direct from WA to HI. Alaska and I think Hawaiian Air has nonstop flights. Did you know that people in HI love Las Vegas? It's called the 9th island. LOL 

I too like to gamble...although sadly gambling in HI is not legal. And no Indian reservations to go to either. I am having serious gambling withdraws. I used to live in MN.

Ash -- where in HI did you get married?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> My only pet is a red betta fish named Goji (after the red Goji Berries on Farmville lol).
> 
> I like him because he's quiet:haha:
> 
> When hubbs and I decided to try for a baby I told him that if he wanted something that went, 'waa waa', we were not going to have something that went 'bark bark' lol. I love my sleep waaaaaay to much and get really ugly if I don't get it. If we had a dog, the first time it woke up the baby barking, I would not be able to promise the safety of said dog, so for everyone's well being, we will not be getting one for years to come. LOL
> 
> My doggie is quiet, and sleeps through the night.. but I can see that, Ive had nights where hes puking his guts out and that alone makes me upset, but it'll be the same with a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus: How could I resist taking that face home with me..?Click to expand...

Don't blame ya. He's freaking adorable!


----------



## Emerald87

Ah 10 second reply before I run to work

> Yep, sugar and iron intake upped. Sadly the iron kills my bowel
> I'll give you a rundown of discharge summaries later
> Tummy time is TOOOOO cute
> Ash, where did you get married? You guys are the cutest couple!!!!
> My eyes glaze too when he goes into overclocking CPUs and RAM. I built the f-ing machine, just let me use it!!
> We name our chickens weird things. So far there's been - Satay, Apricot, Tonight, Chickpea and soforth, all names to eat them with

Will respond more from work while the doctor is bla bla bla-ing in the background lol. "Oh me? I'm just looking up interesting diseases and such" *frantically logs onto BnB"

Hello Sachiko and Vaurissa :)


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> DUDE what is wrong with your friend? Is she like an escapee of final destination?? Has she given up on the outside world and now sits at home, on her couch, in her bubble?
> 
> Ooorrrrr do you guys just have fun the right way? =)

believe it or not she is now an EMT in new orleans lol


----------



## Emerald87

Well, 12 weeks and I don't feel energetic but I also don't feel absolutely like shit, so, yay? I think?


----------



## Menelly

I think the second trimester "energy burst" is less an actual burst of energy and more a "less fatigued than 1st or 3rd trimester so it feels better" thing. Cause I sure as hell never ever got an "energy burst".


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> I think the second trimester "energy burst" is less an actual burst of energy and more a "less fatigued than 1st or 3rd trimester so it feels better" thing. Cause I sure as hell never ever got an "energy burst".

Lol, good, so I won't feel like a freak when the energy burst never shows :p

Ugh I'm freaking out again now. Everything is going to go wrong on monday, they're going to tell me bub is too small or has extra limbs or not enough limbs or something awful. I don't want to be at uni today.


----------



## Menelly

I'm sure they will tell you everything is perfect. :) Don't stress!!


----------



## ashiozz

Sachiko78 said:


> Well this is what I get for being gone for so long. I move my desk from the office to home and try to catch up now. LOL
> 
> Currently now working from home. No more fricken phones. You know the job would be half as stressful if I didn't have to answer the phone and deal with stupid people directly. At least through email -- I can fake being nice, easier.
> 
> I see that Jules had her baby. :)
> 
> And Ash - yes you can fly direct from WA to HI. Alaska and I think Hawaiian Air has nonstop flights. Did you know that people in HI love Las Vegas? It's called the 9th island. LOL
> 
> I too like to gamble...although sadly gambling in HI is not legal. And no Indian reservations to go to either. I am having serious gambling withdraws. I used to live in MN.
> 
> Ash -- where in HI did you get married?

In Oahu on Waialae beach :) 

Gambling is sweet. We have indian reservations here with gambling and I live 6 hrs from Vegas :)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I think the second trimester "energy burst" is less an actual burst of energy and more a "less fatigued than 1st or 3rd trimester so it feels better" thing. Cause I sure as hell never ever got an "energy burst".
> 
> Lol, good, so I won't feel like a freak when the energy burst never shows :p
> 
> Ugh I'm freaking out again now. Everything is going to go wrong on monday, they're going to tell me bub is too small or has extra limbs or not enough limbs or something awful. I don't want to be at uni today.Click to expand...


... lmao extra limbs..? I am betting the baby is doing JUST fine. I never got a "burst of energy" though either - I just stopped puking, maybe that's what they mean?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I think the second trimester "energy burst" is less an actual burst of energy and more a "less fatigued than 1st or 3rd trimester so it feels better" thing. Cause I sure as hell never ever got an "energy burst".
> 
> Lol, good, so I won't feel like a freak when the energy burst never shows :p
> 
> Ugh I'm freaking out again now. Everything is going to go wrong on monday, they're going to tell me bub is too small or has extra limbs or not enough limbs or something awful. I don't want to be at uni today.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... lmao extra limbs..? I am betting the baby is doing JUST fine. I never got a "burst of energy" though either - I just stopped puking, maybe that's what they mean?Click to expand...

I want my babby to have a rabbit's tail like yours! ;-)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I think the second trimester "energy burst" is less an actual burst of energy and more a "less fatigued than 1st or 3rd trimester so it feels better" thing. Cause I sure as hell never ever got an "energy burst".
> 
> Lol, good, so I won't feel like a freak when the energy burst never shows :p
> 
> Ugh I'm freaking out again now. Everything is going to go wrong on monday, they're going to tell me bub is too small or has extra limbs or not enough limbs or something awful. I don't want to be at uni today.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... lmao extra limbs..? I am betting the baby is doing JUST fine. I never got a "burst of energy" though either - I just stopped puking, maybe that's what they mean?Click to expand...
> 
> I want my babby to have a rabbit's tail like yours! ;-)Click to expand...

His tail makes him unique, Damnit. ;) 


All the other babies will be jealous.


----------



## Menelly

I'm jealous... I want a bunny tail for me!


----------



## ashiozz

You know they sell tails ate the renaissance festival? Those creep me out.


----------



## Menelly

I can live with those. It's the "pony tails" attached to butt plugs that freak ME out. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

WOAH WHAT?! IS THIS ONE OF THEM FURRY OBSESSIONS?! 


I have NEVEr seen that *feels very virginized right now*


----------



## ..katie..

Addison Grace Wiley, coming April 19th, 2012, in a theater near you.




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I expect very cute photos because I will probably still be pregnant!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> WOAH WHAT?! IS THIS ONE OF THEM FURRY OBSESSIONS?!
> 
> 
> I have NEVEr seen that *feels very virginized right now*

Dude, furries freak me out. I have seen kinky sex. I have had rather kinky sex. I don't judge (a lot) of fetishes.

I get (i dont GET, but I realize, I guess) that people want to have sex with animals, sometimes.
I get people like to dress up for sex.
I dont get dressing up as an animal to have sex.

????


----------



## ashiozz

**comes out in a bunny suit** what? This isn't sexy?


LMAO... I totally agree.. Freaks me OUT .. Sex with animals does too though, I remember one night I was with my old roommate at the pool at our old apartment complex with some drinks and there were some really drunk chicks in there talking to some guy about animal porn theyve seen, Like, fucking chickens and horses... 


I almost threw up -.- It was rather disturbing.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I expect very cute photos because I will probably still be pregnant!!!!

They will probably let you pick an induction date soon, won't they? I'm 37 and some odd days going by one of the due dates, and they scheduled one for me without even asking if I wanted induced...That may be because of the "???" in due dates, but...

Bring it up at the next appt!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> **comes out in a bunny suit** what? This isn't sexy?
> 
> 
> LMAO... I totally agree.. Freaks me OUT .. Sex with animals does too though, I remember one night I was with my old roommate at the pool at our old apartment complex with some drinks and there were some really drunk chicks in there talking to some guy about animal porn theyve seen, Like, fucking chickens and horses...
> 
> 
> I almost threw up -.- It was rather disturbing.

I dont get wanting to have crittersex, either. Once, I was made to watch a video with a dog and a lady...I didn't look my dogs in the face for days. I felt like my soul had been hurt even watching.
*shudder*
But, I get that some people DO enjoy that shit. And whatever, as long as they're not sexing my dog or hurting the critters, I guess thats fine and if they want to sleep with themselves, go ahead. But the dressing up shit?? I really do get role-playing. even sometimes as not humans. But cute, fuzzy, footy outfits that are of kitties and shit? NOT HOT.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I expect very cute photos because I will probably still be pregnant!!!!
> 
> They will probably let you pick an induction date soon, won't they? I'm 37 and some odd days going by one of the due dates, and they scheduled one for me without even asking if I wanted induced...That may be because of the "???" in due dates, but...
> 
> Bring it up at the next appt!Click to expand...


I brought it up this one and she said they wont let me go past 41 weeks, so my last appt would be when theyd schedule it and I'll be 39+6 by then... ><


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> **comes out in a bunny suit** what? This isn't sexy?
> 
> 
> LMAO... I totally agree.. Freaks me OUT .. Sex with animals does too though, I remember one night I was with my old roommate at the pool at our old apartment complex with some drinks and there were some really drunk chicks in there talking to some guy about animal porn theyve seen, Like, fucking chickens and horses...
> 
> 
> I almost threw up -.- It was rather disturbing.
> 
> I dont get wanting to have crittersex, either. Once, I was made to watch a video with a dog and a lady...I didn't look my dogs in the face for days. I felt like my soul had been hurt even watching.
> *shudder*
> But, I get that some people DO enjoy that shit. And whatever, as long as they're not sexing my dog or hurting the critters, I guess thats fine and if they want to sleep with themselves, go ahead. But the dressing up shit?? I really do get role-playing. even sometimes as not humans. But cute, fuzzy, footy outfits that are of kitties and shit? NOT HOT.Click to expand...

LMAO!!!! 

after I heard all the bestiality porn, I came home and apologized to Acer about what some humans do to dogs.. I told him I would make it my job to protect him and ensure he's never in one of those raunchy videos.. he just gave me a blank stare.. *sigh*


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> **comes out in a bunny suit** what? This isn't sexy?
> 
> 
> LMAO... I totally agree.. Freaks me OUT .. Sex with animals does too though, I remember one night I was with my old roommate at the pool at our old apartment complex with some drinks and there were some really drunk chicks in there talking to some guy about animal porn theyve seen, Like, fucking chickens and horses...
> 
> 
> I almost threw up -.- It was rather disturbing.
> 
> I dont get wanting to have crittersex, either. Once, I was made to watch a video with a dog and a lady...I didn't look my dogs in the face for days. I felt like my soul had been hurt even watching.
> *shudder*
> But, I get that some people DO enjoy that shit. And whatever, as long as they're not sexing my dog or hurting the critters, I guess thats fine and if they want to sleep with themselves, go ahead. But the dressing up shit?? I really do get role-playing. even sometimes as not humans. But cute, fuzzy, footy outfits that are of kitties and shit? NOT HOT.Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!!!!
> 
> after I heard all the bestiality porn, I came home and apologized to Acer about what some humans do to dogs.. I told him I would make it my job to protect him and ensure he's never in one of those raunchy videos.. he just gave me a blank stare.. *sigh*Click to expand...

Inside that blank stare, he was really thinking "thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you...
can I have a poodle?"


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> **comes out in a bunny suit** what? This isn't sexy?
> 
> 
> LMAO... I totally agree.. Freaks me OUT .. Sex with animals does too though, I remember one night I was with my old roommate at the pool at our old apartment complex with some drinks and there were some really drunk chicks in there talking to some guy about animal porn theyve seen, Like, fucking chickens and horses...
> 
> 
> I almost threw up -.- It was rather disturbing.
> 
> I dont get wanting to have crittersex, either. Once, I was made to watch a video with a dog and a lady...I didn't look my dogs in the face for days. I felt like my soul had been hurt even watching.
> *shudder*
> But, I get that some people DO enjoy that shit. And whatever, as long as they're not sexing my dog or hurting the critters, I guess thats fine and if they want to sleep with themselves, go ahead. But the dressing up shit?? I really do get role-playing. even sometimes as not humans. But cute, fuzzy, footy outfits that are of kitties and shit? NOT HOT.Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!!!!
> 
> after I heard all the bestiality porn, I came home and apologized to Acer about what some humans do to dogs.. I told him I would make it my job to protect him and ensure he's never in one of those raunchy videos.. he just gave me a blank stare.. *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> Inside that blank stare, he was really thinking "thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you...
> can I have a poodle?"Click to expand...

Interestingly, Poodles are NOT his type, but he does love himself a king cavalier spaniel.. He used to totally flirt with one when we lived right next to her, then he fell for one at the doggie park.... He's fixed though :(


----------



## ..katie..

Sad day =( My Mish is fixed too...the pit/greyhound? It makes me sad, cuz she's gorgeous. Borris is also fixed, and I do think he's cute as shit, but I couldn't handle that many cow dogs in one go lol


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Sad day =( My Mish is fixed too...the pit/greyhound? It makes me sad, cuz she's gorgeous. Borris is also fixed, and I do think he's cute as shit, but I couldn't handle that many cow dogs in one go lol

I didnt give permission to fix acer, My ex thought it was "in his best interest" to get him fixed while I was at work.

I wanted to whore him out. HES ADORABLE DAMNIT.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh no...now the drama of "i want to be there" is on....

effword.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Sad day =( My Mish is fixed too...the pit/greyhound? It makes me sad, cuz she's gorgeous. Borris is also fixed, and I do think he's cute as shit, but I couldn't handle that many cow dogs in one go lol
> 
> I didnt give permission to fix acer, My ex thought it was "in his best interest" to get him fixed while I was at work.
> 
> I wanted to whore him out. HES ADORABLE DAMNIT.Click to expand...

what breed would have liked to whore him out with? Your ex sounds like an ass, especially with the fb comments. grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## ashiozz

Oh he was. He was. Hmm I would breed him with other puggles, because puggles are for some reason expensive.. and hes cute this way. 

FOB wants to be there April 19? Thats coincidentally the day my mom flies in here -.- I hope to god Im not still pregnant, she will want to be in the room when I birth if I am.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, I think FOB was abducted by aliens and they sent down a replacement...

He showed up, with a diet pepsi for me, immediately kissed my belly, kissed my cheek, told the dogs hello, and off we went...we got to the dr office and he asked "can I please be here while she does the exam?" and turned his head when I changed into the towelpants...she came in, he grabbed my hand while she stuck her arm into my brain, and then when she said "so lets pick and induction date," he thought of things like if it was going to be a hassel for my parents to take a day off, since my dad works in that town, he could show up after work, etc (i really just said "as soon as possible please.") then he asked the doctor questions about induction, like if it was going to hurt me or the baby, what meds they have available, if he could yell at anyone who tried to force an epidural on me, etc.
O_O

THEN, we went to my house, he played with the dogs, joked around with my mother, we had a peaceful meal, we watched TV, and then he shook my dad's hand when he left...

No snarky comments the whole time, he didn't act all insubordinate, he was pleasant, he looked at baby clothes with me, he got all his shifts for the nineteenth to the 24th covered...

i am impressed.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Also, I think FOB was abducted by aliens and they sent down a replacement...
> 
> He showed up, with a diet pepsi for me, immediately kissed my belly, kissed my cheek, told the dogs hello, and off we went...we got to the dr office and he asked "can I please be here while she does the exam?" and turned his head when I changed into the towelpants...she came in, he grabbed my hand while she stuck her arm into my brain, and then when she said "so lets pick and induction date," he thought of things like if it was going to be a hassel for my parents to take a day off, since my dad works in that town, he could show up after work, etc (i really just said "as soon as possible please.") then he asked the doctor questions about induction, like if it was going to hurt me or the baby, what meds they have available, if he could yell at anyone who tried to force an epidural on me, etc.
> O_O
> 
> THEN, we went to my house, he played with the dogs, joked around with my mother, we had a peaceful meal, we watched TV, and then he shook my dad's hand when he left...
> 
> No snarky comments the whole time, he didn't act all insubordinate, he was pleasant, he looked at baby clothes with me, he got all his shifts for the nineteenth to the 24th covered...
> 
> i am impressed.

Woah, Can you ask him if the aliens really do look little and grey?


... I cannot believe he's being THIS supportive... Maybe he was just scared for a long time? IDK thats really odd.. but I say if he wants to treat you that good let him, until he screws up, then I can show up with the prego rage =)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Oh he was. He was. Hmm I would breed him with other puggles, because puggles are for some reason expensive.. and hes cute this way.
> 
> FOB wants to be there April 19? Thats coincidentally the day my mom flies in here -.- I hope to god Im not still pregnant, she will want to be in the room when I birth if I am.

Puggles are expensive? I know people like certain types of crossbred dogs (i hate calling them crossbreds...its like i'm calling them a nasty word.) but i thought purebreds (see, that too. It's like pureblood, halfblood, muggle, squib...i dont like it.) were the only expensive ones? Idk lol, i have never bought a dog.


Yes. but that was the plan from the get-go. Noooo, his mother wants to be there, 9AM with us.
mind you, my mom and dad are going to work. my dad will stop by right after work or leave work early if she comes before 3 or 4. my mom will come when I call and say "moommmmyyyy i neeeeeeed youuuu" the sister is planning on stopping by a couple hours after the baby is born. she texted and said "its going to be hard to find someone to work a thursday for me but i'll be there bright and shiney!"
...
...
so i said "how about three? theyre admitting me at nine, then induction will probably start an hour or so later, then actual labor..."
she responded, "ha! I want to pace and worry and be uncomfortable with u lol"

...*headbash*

I dont care...I can totally play passive aggressive here and have the nurses kick them out for a while. I dont really want to go through labor with an audience. and when birthing time comes around, everyone has been told repeatedly that "if you do not have access to see my vagina any other time, you don't get to see it now." and I will have them removed if need be.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Woah, Can you ask him if the aliens really do look little and grey?
> 
> 
> ... I cannot believe he's being THIS supportive... Maybe he was just scared for a long time? IDK thats really odd.. but I say if he wants to treat you that good let him, until he screws up, then I can show up with the prego rage =)

I'm having a hard time believing it, too. He peed in a cup for me the other day, too. I'm just...WOAH.

I dont know. maybe something hit him in the head. Maybe he realized "well i've fucked up my life by doing x,y and z. maybe it's time for a, b, and c."
or maybe this is a phase? i dont know... O_O
regarless, i'll take it, man. I will take it.

If he screws up after our little people are born, we could throw dirty diapers at him.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Oh he was. He was. Hmm I would breed him with other puggles, because puggles are for some reason expensive.. and hes cute this way.
> 
> FOB wants to be there April 19? Thats coincidentally the day my mom flies in here -.- I hope to god Im not still pregnant, she will want to be in the room when I birth if I am.
> 
> Puggles are expensive? I know people like certain types of crossbred dogs (i hate calling them crossbreds...its like i'm calling them a nasty word.) but i thought purebreds (see, that too. It's like pureblood, halfblood, muggle, squib...i dont like it.) were the only expensive ones? Idk lol, i have never bought a dog.
> 
> 
> Yes. but that was the plan from the get-go. Noooo, his mother wants to be there, 9AM with us.
> mind you, my mom and dad are going to work. my dad will stop by right after work or leave work early if she comes before 3 or 4. my mom will come when I call and say "moommmmyyyy i neeeeeeed youuuu" the sister is planning on stopping by a couple hours after the baby is born. she texted and said "its going to be hard to find someone to work a thursday for me but i'll be there bright and shiney!"
> ...
> ...
> so i said "how about three? theyre admitting me at nine, then induction will probably start an hour or so later, then actual labor..."
> she responded, "ha! I want to pace and worry and be uncomfortable with u lol"
> 
> ...*headbash*
> 
> I dont care...I can totally play passive aggressive here and have the nurses kick them out for a while. I dont really want to go through labor with an audience. and when birthing time comes around, everyone has been told repeatedly that "if you do not have access to see my vagina any other time, you don't get to see it now." and I will have them removed if need be.Click to expand...


lmao, I want no audience either but we'll see what happens.. Puggles are expensive because of the "designer dog" bs label they give them, Which apparently is because when you mix the two you get rid of a lot of health issues the separate breeds have usually...

But I was just looking at puggles for sale, some go for $800 bucks as puppies. Thats insane.. Acer was far more because he camefrom a pet shop , unfortunately, but he was an impulse buy :(


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Addison Grace Wiley, coming April 19th, 2012, in a theater near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You got an induction date? AWESOME!! <3

Told ya you wouldn't be pregnant forever. :D


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Oh no...now the drama of "i want to be there" is on....
> 
> effword.

Oh no. Who's thinking they deserve a front row vag seat? I'll come smack them for you.

Who the hell decided giving birth was a goddamn spectator sport anyways?


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Oh no...now the drama of "i want to be there" is on....
> 
> effword.
> 
> Oh no. Who's thinking they deserve a front row vag seat? I'll come smack them for you.
> 
> Who the hell decided giving birth was a goddamn spectator sport anyways?Click to expand...

I'd like to know this too, We all saw the miracle of birth video right? It wasn't pretty , Why my mother thinks she should have a front row seat to watch my vag expel my child in a very gory fashion, confuses me.. I am OK with my husband being there, He helped create this baby, but it's not like us making the baby was a spectator sport so why is the baby coming out any different?!


----------



## Menelly

To be fair? No, I never saw the miracle of life video. But I still know it isn't a spectator sport. I mean... I'm with Katie. If you aren't authorized to see my vag any other time? You are not authorized to see it just because a tiny human might be heading out of it.

(Although I'll never have tiny human out the vag... if we have any more I'm 100% c-section by 36 weeks. Oh well.)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> lmao, I want no audience either but we'll see what happens.. Puggles are expensive because of the "designer dog" bs label they give them, Which apparently is because when you mix the two you get rid of a lot of health issues the separate breeds have usually...
> 
> But I was just looking at puggles for sale, some go for $800 bucks as puppies. Thats insane.. Acer was far more because he camefrom a pet shop , unfortunately, but he was an impulse buy :(

Purebreds generally have fairly awful health issues compared to the average mutt, right? so 1/2 and 1/2 mixes would be good, huh?

How much was he?? damn, man. He's adorable and sounds well worth every penny.

my pomapoo had seizures frequently and lived til 15. My rotti/shepherd/collie didn't have any health problems that we knew of...he was limping a little after he got up, but it stopped...we assumed age. He was shot (i'm still murderous about it.) at 9 years old. Borris, my heeler, will have some hip problems, I think, just by the way he runs. And i think Mish, my pit, is wonderfully healthy lol


----------



## ..katie..

what i'm wondering is WHO WOULD WANT TO?? People are rude, they'll always want to impose their presence on you (even if they think they're not being rude.) but who really wants to see that shit? Bloody gaping vagina and asshole with a slimy head coming out of it? totally appealing.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> (Although I'll never have tiny human out the vag... if we have any more I'm 100% c-section by 36 weeks. Oh well.)

Do you want more? also, i dig the way you put c-sections...sunroofs =D


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> lmao, I want no audience either but we'll see what happens.. Puggles are expensive because of the "designer dog" bs label they give them, Which apparently is because when you mix the two you get rid of a lot of health issues the separate breeds have usually...
> 
> But I was just looking at puggles for sale, some go for $800 bucks as puppies. Thats insane.. Acer was far more because he camefrom a pet shop , unfortunately, but he was an impulse buy :(
> 
> Purebreds generally have fairly awful health issues compared to the average mutt, right? so 1/2 and 1/2 mixes would be good, huh?
> 
> How much was he?? damn, man. He's adorable and sounds well worth every penny.
> 
> my pomapoo had seizures frequently and lived til 15. My rotti/shepherd/collie didn't have any health problems that we knew of...he was limping a little after he got up, but it stopped...we assumed age. He was shot (i'm still murderous about it.) at 9 years old. Borris, my heeler, will have some hip problems, I think, just by the way he runs. And i think Mish, my pit, is wonderfully healthy lolClick to expand...


I stick to mutts usually for the health benefits too, I DID have a rottweiller boxer mix I had to put down due to a spinal disease he had, and he was only 8 mos old.. 


 thats him when I got him.. this is him at 8 mos old.. 

But I think his issue was really rare and he wasn't able to walk by the time I put him down..

Acer was around $1800 .. But my ex bought him. He was totally worth it, he's been an amazing dog so far and he's VERY smart.. I admit, I talk to him too much, and he understands a few too many words, but we're buds and I would nevvver go without him. I will be a mess when he dies. He's six yrs old so I hope I get another 6+ yrs :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> what i'm wondering is WHO WOULD WANT TO?? People are rude, they'll always want to impose their presence on you (even if they think they're not being rude.) but who really wants to see that shit? Bloody gaping vagina and asshole with a slimy head coming out of it? totally appealing.


I think I just puked in my mouth again.. Why must you draw such a picture with your words?! :(


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> lmao, I want no audience either but we'll see what happens.. Puggles are expensive because of the "designer dog" bs label they give them, Which apparently is because when you mix the two you get rid of a lot of health issues the separate breeds have usually...
> 
> But I was just looking at puggles for sale, some go for $800 bucks as puppies. Thats insane.. Acer was far more because he camefrom a pet shop , unfortunately, but he was an impulse buy :(
> 
> Purebreds generally have fairly awful health issues compared to the average mutt, right? so 1/2 and 1/2 mixes would be good, huh?
> 
> How much was he?? damn, man. He's adorable and sounds well worth every penny.
> 
> my pomapoo had seizures frequently and lived til 15. My rotti/shepherd/collie didn't have any health problems that we knew of...he was limping a little after he got up, but it stopped...we assumed age. He was shot (i'm still murderous about it.) at 9 years old. Borris, my heeler, will have some hip problems, I think, just by the way he runs. And i think Mish, my pit, is wonderfully healthy lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I stick to mutts usually for the health benefits too, I DID have a rottweiller boxer mix I had to put down due to a spinal disease he had, and he was only 8 mos old..
> 
> 
> thats him when I got him.. this is him at 8 mos old..
> 
> But I think his issue was really rare and he wasn't able to walk by the time I put him down..
> 
> Acer was around $1800 .. But my ex bought him. He was totally worth it, he's been an amazing dog so far and he's VERY smart.. I admit, I talk to him too much, and he understands a few too many words, but we're buds and I would nevvver go without him. I will be a mess when he dies. He's six yrs old so I hope I get another 6+ yrs :)Click to expand...

oh, poor baby =( sometimes life sucks.

people say that pet owners humanize pets...but I dont think they do. I think the pet humanizes, or the people petize. and theres no way to explain it to someone without sounding like the crazy cat/dog/horse/fish/penguin lady...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> what i'm wondering is WHO WOULD WANT TO?? People are rude, they'll always want to impose their presence on you (even if they think they're not being rude.) but who really wants to see that shit? Bloody gaping vagina and asshole with a slimy head coming out of it? totally appealing.
> 
> 
> I think I just puked in my mouth again.. Why must you draw such a picture with your words?! :(Click to expand...

My point exactly! Sane people dont even want to read that shit, let alone LOOK at it!!!

(sorry for the mouth puke)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> lmao, I want no audience either but we'll see what happens.. Puggles are expensive because of the "designer dog" bs label they give them, Which apparently is because when you mix the two you get rid of a lot of health issues the separate breeds have usually...
> 
> But I was just looking at puggles for sale, some go for $800 bucks as puppies. Thats insane.. Acer was far more because he camefrom a pet shop , unfortunately, but he was an impulse buy :(
> 
> Purebreds generally have fairly awful health issues compared to the average mutt, right? so 1/2 and 1/2 mixes would be good, huh?
> 
> How much was he?? damn, man. He's adorable and sounds well worth every penny.
> 
> my pomapoo had seizures frequently and lived til 15. My rotti/shepherd/collie didn't have any health problems that we knew of...he was limping a little after he got up, but it stopped...we assumed age. He was shot (i'm still murderous about it.) at 9 years old. Borris, my heeler, will have some hip problems, I think, just by the way he runs. And i think Mish, my pit, is wonderfully healthy lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I stick to mutts usually for the health benefits too, I DID have a rottweiller boxer mix I had to put down due to a spinal disease he had, and he was only 8 mos old..
> 
> 
> thats him when I got him.. this is him at 8 mos old..
> 
> But I think his issue was really rare and he wasn't able to walk by the time I put him down..
> 
> Acer was around $1800 .. But my ex bought him. He was totally worth it, he's been an amazing dog so far and he's VERY smart.. I admit, I talk to him too much, and he understands a few too many words, but we're buds and I would nevvver go without him. I will be a mess when he dies. He's six yrs old so I hope I get another 6+ yrs :)Click to expand...
> 
> oh, poor baby =( sometimes life sucks.
> 
> people say that pet owners humanize pets...but I dont think they do. I think the pet humanizes, or the people petize. and theres no way to explain it to someone without sounding like the crazy cat/dog/horse/fish/penguin lady...Click to expand...

I actually recently watched a special on dogs, and they had scientific proof dogs sense emotions from people and understand them.. So I don't think we do humanize them, I think they're bred to be intune with their humans :)

I know my puppy does NOT like when I cry, at all. :) I love him for that.

But they had things like the fact that people look to other people's lefts instinctively to pick up on emotions.. dogs do that to people too, but not to other dogs...

also dogs release oxytocin when cuddled as well as humans do when cuddling dogs...

..dogs have different barks to communicate different feelings AND people can tell what they want by only listening to the bark..


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> (Although I'll never have tiny human out the vag... if we have any more I'm 100% c-section by 36 weeks. Oh well.)
> 
> Do you want more? also, i dig the way you put c-sections...sunroofs =DClick to expand...

We had originally wanted two, since my oldest was pretty much raised as an only child and I kind of wanted (closer) sibling for Kesslie.

But with how overall high risk I am? I think we're probably stopping with her.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I actually recently watched a special on dogs, and they had scientific proof dogs sense emotions from people and understand them.. So I don't think we do humanize them, I think they're bred to be intune with their humans :)
> 
> I know my puppy does NOT like when I cry, at all. :) I love him for that.
> 
> But they had things like the fact that people look to other people's lefts instinctively to pick up on emotions.. dogs do that to people too, but not to other dogs...
> 
> also dogs release oxytocin when cuddled as well as humans do when cuddling dogs...
> 
> ..dogs have different barks to communicate different feelings AND people can tell what they want by only listening to the bark..

=D

I know my dogs know when i'm upset. I sort of can tell when they dont feel good, either, but I'm never sure if they're sad or sick or just being lazy or what.

But with the barks, I can tell whats up. They have an "alerting you of something out here please come tell us its okay oh god oh god" bark, a "I WANT TO PLAY!" bark, their playing bark sounds to everyone else like a dog fighting ring, but I can tell when it goes from play to nasty on sound alone, they have a "you are intruding on my space, and I will protect it" bark...

Oddly enough, sometimes I have trouble telling the difference between the dogs when they're barking, but I know what a lot of them mean. Not all, by any means. sometimes they'll bark at me and I won't have a clue.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> (Although I'll never have tiny human out the vag... if we have any more I'm 100% c-section by 36 weeks. Oh well.)
> 
> Do you want more? also, i dig the way you put c-sections...sunroofs =DClick to expand...
> 
> We had originally wanted two, since my oldest was pretty much raised as an only child and I kind of wanted (closer) sibling for Kesslie.
> 
> But with how overall high risk I am? I think we're probably stopping with her.Click to expand...

I understand the only child bit...My youngest sibling is 13 years older than me....I wanted to have at least two kids fairly close together (like my siblings! there's a 1 year difference between my sister and bro1, and a 2 year between bro1 and bro2) but I got pregnant unintentionally so...she'll be an only child for a while.


How was your pregnancy, by the way? I know you were on quite the cocktail, but I wasnt on here for a 1st or 2nd trimester and I showed up halfway through your 3rd lol.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> (Although I'll never have tiny human out the vag... if we have any more I'm 100% c-section by 36 weeks. Oh well.)
> 
> Do you want more? also, i dig the way you put c-sections...sunroofs =DClick to expand...
> 
> We had originally wanted two, since my oldest was pretty much raised as an only child and I kind of wanted (closer) sibling for Kesslie.
> 
> But with how overall high risk I am? I think we're probably stopping with her.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the only child bit...My youngest sibling is 13 years older than me....I wanted to have at least two kids fairly close together (like my siblings! there's a 1 year difference between my sister and bro1, and a 2 year between bro1 and bro2) but I got pregnant unintentionally so...she'll be an only child for a while.
> 
> 
> How was your pregnancy, by the way? I know you were on quite the cocktail, but I wasnt on here for a 1st or 2nd trimester and I showed up halfway through your 3rd lol.Click to expand...

I just want one because this is killing me. my swelling is really irritating me and Im up 33lbs >< That sounds like a lot to me.. It's def 10 more lbs than they told me to gain, Whatever though I'll live through it.

I dont think I saw much of Lia in first or second tri either, so do tell, how was it!?

I think one is good enough, at least for a long long while. DH's age alone makes me feel that way since we're 10 yrs apart.


----------



## ..katie..

just so everyone knows, suri cruise yelled at photographers....because thats something i, personally, give a rats ass about.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> just so everyone knows, suri cruise yelled at photographers....because thats something i, personally, give a rats ass about.

Because that is what's important in todays world...

I need to create a labor dance :)


----------



## ..katie..

try the soulja boy dance, whatever thats called. thatll knock a baby out of a person, wont it?


----------



## ashiozz

Superman that Ho!! 

My brother had to tell me what that meant.. and he's younger..


----------



## Ems77

Sachiko78 said:


> Well this is what I get for being gone for so long. I move my desk from the office to home and try to catch up now. LOL
> 
> Currently now working from home. No more fricken phones. You know the job would be half as stressful if I didn't have to answer the phone and deal with stupid people directly. At least through email -- I can fake being nice, easier.
> 
> I see that Jules had her baby. :)
> 
> And Ash - yes you can fly direct from WA to HI. Alaska and I think Hawaiian Air has nonstop flights. Did you know that people in HI love Las Vegas? It's called the 9th island. LOL
> 
> I too like to gamble...although sadly gambling in HI is not legal. And no Indian reservations to go to either. I am having serious gambling withdraws. I used to live in MN.
> 
> Ash -- where in HI did you get married?

Yep both Haiwiian Air and Alaska do direct apparently. Yes! Email only, this is the reason I adore my job! I had a dude ask today 'if I knew who I was messing with' bahahahahaha, over email that shit is priceless!!


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> Sachiko78 said:
> 
> 
> Well this is what I get for being gone for so long. I move my desk from the office to home and try to catch up now. LOL
> 
> Currently now working from home. No more fricken phones. You know the job would be half as stressful if I didn't have to answer the phone and deal with stupid people directly. At least through email -- I can fake being nice, easier.
> 
> I see that Jules had her baby. :)
> 
> And Ash - yes you can fly direct from WA to HI. Alaska and I think Hawaiian Air has nonstop flights. Did you know that people in HI love Las Vegas? It's called the 9th island. LOL
> 
> I too like to gamble...although sadly gambling in HI is not legal. And no Indian reservations to go to either. I am having serious gambling withdraws. I used to live in MN.
> 
> Ash -- where in HI did you get married?
> 
> Yep both Haiwiian Air and Alaska do direct apparently. Yes! Email only, this is the reason I adore my job! I had a dude ask today 'if I knew who I was messing with' bahahahahaha, over email that shit is priceless!!Click to expand...

Im moving to WA to work with you :) lmao


----------



## Emerald87

*sigh* I'm all alone while you guys sleep :(

I'll just talk to myself for a while... erm... I don't really have anything to say to myself. I was with me the whole day so there's nothing I really missed :wacko:

I'm furious at my inlaws. I don't know which one did it, but they told everyone at my ex work (Who I'm friends with. Father in law is the owner/boss man) so now I don't get the joy of telling them. I'm finally 12 weeks and was SO looking forward to their reaction. Instead I got a lovely card from one of them today that made me want to cry - in rage and sentimental-ness-ness crap. :growlmad:

If it was my MIL, she just blurted cuz she can
If it was FIL, he's utterly thrilled and I think I can forgive him - but I'll still be mad for a while

I now have none to tell. My mother told my great grandmother who I'm sure told my whole maternal family. My friends at uni knew about my condition so they knew when we were TTC and from the second I got my BFP. I was REALLY looking forward to telling these people because I remember telling them I was dating Colin for the first time. Then they came to our wedding. It was just kind of something that was special to me and now it's been taken away. If there was ANYTHING in this pregnancy I was looking forward to, and that would have made it real, it was that. I'm going to go curl up in a ball and cry and be mad all at the same time :cry::growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

up again w/ fussy baby at 2.30am....well it's 4 now but anyway...

pregnant ladies, it would behoove you to take advantage of your sleep while you still can! if i could do it over again i think i would have taken mat leave early and just use it to sleep. all day.

catching up srtill...katie i really hope fob keeps up what he's doing! especially if it means a daddy for addy and less shit for you to purchase. also congrats on your induction date! it will go well since you're progressing nicely already...

i also don't get furries. to each their own i guess...? i don't get the pony tail butt plugs either but it's more because animals still have assholes so...it confuses me to plug it.

i think puggles are considered a "designer breed". yes, i think i heard that somewhere, god ash, you pretentious bitch with your puggle. la tee da.


----------



## gigglebox

ash a lot of the gain is probably just fluids. i think i'm already down ~30lbs. i gained about 54 lbs total, a lot being in the last few weeks. thanks swelling!


----------



## gigglebox

oh no Em! that's so shitty! you have every right to be pissed for not being able to share some of the biggest news in your life. i would be raging for sure. find out who leaked and plug their mouth with your fist!

(me? violent? nooooo...)


----------



## Emerald87

I think you have permission to be violent, after all, what time is it there?! And you're awake!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:
 

> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> (Although I'll never have tiny human out the vag... if we have any more I'm 100% c-section by 36 weeks. Oh well.)
> 
> Do you want more? also, i dig the way you put c-sections...sunroofs =DClick to expand...
> 
> We had originally wanted two, since my oldest was pretty much raised as an only child and I kind of wanted (closer) sibling for Kesslie.
> 
> But with how overall high risk I am? I think we're probably stopping with her.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the only child bit...My youngest sibling is 13 years older than me....I wanted to have at least two kids fairly close together (like my siblings! there's a 1 year difference between my sister and bro1, and a 2 year between bro1 and bro2) but I got pregnant unintentionally so...she'll be an only child for a while.
> 
> 
> How was your pregnancy, by the way? I know you were on quite the cocktail, but I wasnt on here for a 1st or 2nd trimester and I showed up halfway through your 3rd lol.Click to expand...

Honestly? I was Depressed. As. Fuck. I spent most of it trying to figure out how to die without taking Kesslie with me. (If I dial 911 as I'm jumping to hang myself, can they save Kesslie before she dies? type thoughts.)

My doctor was so worried about PND for me. And, frankly? Compared to how I was feeling all pregnancy? I feel AWESOME


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> (Although I'll never have tiny human out the vag... if we have any more I'm 100% c-section by 36 weeks. Oh well.)
> 
> Do you want more? also, i dig the way you put c-sections...sunroofs =DClick to expand...
> 
> We had originally wanted two, since my oldest was pretty much raised as an only child and I kind of wanted (closer) sibling for Kesslie.
> 
> But with how overall high risk I am? I think we're probably stopping with her.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the only child bit...My youngest sibling is 13 years older than me....I wanted to have at least two kids fairly close together (like my siblings! there's a 1 year difference between my sister and bro1, and a 2 year between bro1 and bro2) but I got pregnant unintentionally so...she'll be an only child for a while.
> 
> 
> How was your pregnancy, by the way? I know you were on quite the cocktail, but I wasnt on here for a 1st or 2nd trimester and I showed up halfway through your 3rd lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I just want one because this is killing me. my swelling is really irritating me and Im up 33lbs >< That sounds like a lot to me.. It's def 10 more lbs than they told me to gain, Whatever though I'll live through it.
> 
> I dont think I saw much of Lia in first or second tri either, so do tell, how was it!?
> 
> I think one is good enough, at least for a long long while. DH's age alone makes me feel that way since we're 10 yrs apart.Click to expand...

I was around all thru 1st and 2nd. In fact, I remember telling Laura how much I loved her blog and telling her to draw more pictures. :)


----------



## Menelly

Sorry about the middle of the night wake up, Laura! I'd send you some of Kesslie's sleepy vibes, but I'm coveting them. I like my sleep. ;)

Hope Des went back to bed for you!!


----------



## ashiozz

awake: My headache from yesterday is still here on the left side of my poor head starting behind my eyeball.. -.- grrrrr


Yes, Im pretentious with my damn designer dog. lmao.... the only designer item I own is my dog, this is the sad part =/

Which is why he should not have been fixed, damnit.

Em- I am sorry someone spilled the beans :( Same thing happened to Mitch and I so we didn't get to tell his brother or his brother's wife :(

But, It won't matter by the time you get out of second tri because you won't really remember that, You'll be too busy getting ready for baby if that makes you feel any better =)


----------



## Menelly

Just think, Emerald. You can have the gender announcement. :) Which is far more exciting!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Superman that Ho!!
> 
> My brother had to tell me what that meant.. and he's younger..

I never thought about it...how does one superman a ho?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Honestly? I was Depressed. As. Fuck. I spent most of it trying to figure out how to die without taking Kesslie with me. (If I dial 911 as I'm jumping to hang myself, can they save Kesslie before she dies? type thoughts.)
> 
> My doctor was so worried about PND for me. And, frankly? Compared to how I was feeling all pregnancy? I feel AWESOME

Do you know if it was the hormones or the change or what that caused the depression to hit so hard?

I'm glad you feel better =)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Honestly? I was Depressed. As. Fuck. I spent most of it trying to figure out how to die without taking Kesslie with me. (If I dial 911 as I'm jumping to hang myself, can they save Kesslie before she dies? type thoughts.)
> 
> My doctor was so worried about PND for me. And, frankly? Compared to how I was feeling all pregnancy? I feel AWESOME
> 
> Do you know if it was the hormones or the change or what that caused the depression to hit so hard?
> 
> I'm glad you feel better =)Click to expand...

I think pregnancy hormones and I really just don't play nicely together. I didn't have as many problems with my son, so I partly wonder if its the girly hormones and I don't play well.

Thanks I'm glad I'm doing better too. I hate depression. I'm used to being manic, depression blows.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Superman that Ho!!
> 
> My brother had to tell me what that meant.. and he's younger..
> 
> I never thought about it...how does one superman a ho?Click to expand...

I've never heard the term Superman that Ho. I'm with Katie... how do you superman a ho?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Honestly? I was Depressed. As. Fuck. I spent most of it trying to figure out how to die without taking Kesslie with me. (If I dial 911 as I'm jumping to hang myself, can they save Kesslie before she dies? type thoughts.)
> 
> My doctor was so worried about PND for me. And, frankly? Compared to how I was feeling all pregnancy? I feel AWESOME
> 
> Do you know if it was the hormones or the change or what that caused the depression to hit so hard?
> 
> I'm glad you feel better =)Click to expand...
> 
> I think pregnancy hormones and I really just don't play nicely together. I didn't have as many problems with my son, so I partly wonder if its the girly hormones and I don't play well.
> 
> Thanks I'm glad I'm doing better too. I hate depression. I'm used to being manic, depression blows.Click to expand...

and now we're back to me being a five year old and asking insensitive questions...You can hit me any time you'd like, btw.

Do you like being manic? I know a couple people who won't take meds because they like the highs enough to deal with the lows. Of course, they dont say that during the lows, but they dont take their meds then, either. Or does the psychosis come with the mania?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Honestly? I was Depressed. As. Fuck. I spent most of it trying to figure out how to die without taking Kesslie with me. (If I dial 911 as I'm jumping to hang myself, can they save Kesslie before she dies? type thoughts.)
> 
> My doctor was so worried about PND for me. And, frankly? Compared to how I was feeling all pregnancy? I feel AWESOME
> 
> Do you know if it was the hormones or the change or what that caused the depression to hit so hard?
> 
> I'm glad you feel better =)Click to expand...
> 
> I think pregnancy hormones and I really just don't play nicely together. I didn't have as many problems with my son, so I partly wonder if its the girly hormones and I don't play well.
> 
> Thanks I'm glad I'm doing better too. I hate depression. I'm used to being manic, depression blows.Click to expand...
> 
> and now we're back to me being a five year old and asking insensitive questions...You can hit me any time you'd like, btw.
> 
> Do you like being manic? I know a couple people who won't take meds because they like the highs enough to deal with the lows. Of course, they dont say that during the lows, but they dont take their meds then, either. Or does the psychosis come with the mania?Click to expand...

I get psychotic, so I'm good about taking my meds. Back before psychotic mania kicked in? I avoided meds cause general mania is super productive and really fun. 

Confession time: I also made some HUGE mistakes when manic... like... 4 affairs on my (now ex) husband. Which was really shitty of me, and is another reason I take my meds as prescribed. I didn't want to hurt anyone else like I hurt him. :(


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Superman that Ho!!
> 
> My brother had to tell me what that meant.. and he's younger..
> 
> I never thought about it...how does one superman a ho?Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard the term Superman that Ho. I'm with Katie... how do you superman a ho?Click to expand...

Well, here's the term. I cant find the explanation...granted, I'm not trying very hard for fear of a virus or something....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UFIYGkROII


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> and now we're back to me being a five year old and asking insensitive questions...You can hit me any time you'd like, btw.
> 
> Do you like being manic? I know a couple people who won't take meds because they like the highs enough to deal with the lows. Of course, they dont say that during the lows, but they dont take their meds then, either. Or does the psychosis come with the mania?

I get psychotic, so I'm good about taking my meds. Back before psychotic mania kicked in? I avoided meds cause general mania is super productive and really fun. 

Confession time: I also made some HUGE mistakes when manic... like... 4 affairs on my (now ex) husband. Which was really shitty of me, and is another reason I take my meds as prescribed. I didn't want to hurt anyone else like I hurt him. :([/QUOTE]

What is the psychotic like?


----------



## ..katie..

Also, since i'm currently on the Soulja Boy kick, I would like to say that anything that has Travis Barker in it rates close to God to me.


----------



## Menelly

It's hard to describe psychotic, cause I honestly hardly remember any of it. I could have my ex tell you far better than I could. I remember the street lights becoming crosses and there being demons from the telephone lines, and I remember trying to run outside naked to "purify" myself, but I don't remember much more than that. That whole week in the hospital (that time) is pretty much a blur.


----------



## ..katie..

So, sort of like a really long lasting bad trip, just with the chemicals from you?


----------



## Menelly

Daily squee: Curly blondie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/2012-04-12_09-51-18_293.jpg


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Daily squee: Curly blondie
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/2012-04-12_09-51-18_293.jpg

AWWW!!! Face="WOAH."


If she doesn't stop blonding up, you're gonna have a platinum kid...a mini marilyn.

Do either you or OH have blue eyes? I know little people change eye color, but that's a gorgeous...she should keep it lol


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Daily squee: Curly blondie
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/2012-04-12_09-51-18_293.jpg
> 
> AWWW!!! Face="WOAH."
> 
> 
> If she doesn't stop blonding up, you're gonna have a platinum kid...a mini marilyn.
> 
> Do either you or OH have blue eyes? I know little people change eye color, but that's a gorgeous...she should keep it lolClick to expand...

No, my eyes are brown and my hubby's are green, but we both each have a blue eyed parent, so she DOES have a chance at blue eyes.

I'm hoping they either stay that blue or turn green. I'm not fond of my brown eyes.


----------



## ..katie..

I heart brown eyes. None of my mom's kids were born with blue eyes...we were all born with the green with the orange spikes that we all have now.

Your blue eyes hope is kind of like my red hair hope...I had red hair up until I was five, my mom's hair was naturally red until my brother died, my dad's brother has red hair, and FOB's family all has red hair in the summertime. (they're mexicans, too..it's really strange when all of their nice black hair starts blazing lol)


----------



## ..katie..

Annnnd now i'm freaking out.

Why did they go ahead and schedule an induction? My bp isn't high. I have no medical issues. if they are going by the 30th, she'll still be 11 days early and don't they normally wait til after 40 weeks? I mean, I know 11 days isn't a big deal and i'm not worried about her not being developed enough, but is there something medical that they're not telling me? Or are they just trying not to look stupid and yesterday was really the damn due date so induction is a week after?

AAAHHHHHH


----------



## Menelly

i'm betting they're inducing in CASE yesterday was the due date. If its the 30th, you won't be an unhealthy amount early, but if the 11th is correct, they don't want you to go too far overdue. And with how your cervix is already reacting, the chances of the 11th being accurate are higher, so it makes sense to schedule induction to be safe.

Don't worry too much!


----------



## ..katie..

I know it's called practicing medicine, but THEY'RE FUCKING DOCTORS HOW CAN THEY NOT KNOW?????

*headbash*

I'm chilling out now. You're most likely right, it's a just in case, nice middle ground thing. The sonographer last week didn't seem worried about anything.

They didn't tell me my strep results. hmm. Guess it doesn't matter, i'll be hooked up to an IV anyway.


Edit: then again, it was my sex life, how could I not know, haha.


----------



## Menelly

I was strep B+, but with her out the sunroof, it didn't matter much. They had me on antibiotics in surgery anyways to prevent general infections. 

Just remember to ask for an anti-fungal... cause there was nothing more exciting than constant vag itching from yeast with all that blood pouring out. Ick!


----------



## ..katie..

Isnt "anti-fungal" such a really, really sexy word? Especially when it involves one's vagina...

Thank you lol, i would have never thought of that. O_O
*shudder*

I'm quite excited for the IV. I love them. I wonder if i can ask for the induction cocktail to be in a banana bag.


----------



## jules7521

*yawn* omg so tired lol
Hi ladies :) sorry been so MIA the last few days. Trying to get the hang of sleeping around Cassie's schedule and my head is killing me lol

Oh I posted this a few mins ago in the third trimester but I never got to share what actually took place last thursday.. so without further delay.. Birth story!


April 5th 2012 - My OH and I went that morning for our bi-weekly ultrasound at the Perinatal office and as usual heartbeat was great and fluid levels appeared normal but they did notice that I was contracting a bit and mentioned that if they got any stronger to please head for L&D and get monitored.
So pictures in hand we headed home for what we thought would be our typical afternoon. I kept getting mild contractions but for lack of better wording I felt " off" and after a lot of coaxing on my OH's side ( I didn't want to go in and waste their time ) we headed to the hospital at about 6pm.
My OB was called and another ultrasound was ordered before i even got hooked up to the monitors. I assumed all was well because 6 hours earlier the scan had showed nothing abnormal. The tech did a quick scan and I headed back up to be monitored.
By the time I got settled in and the results from my scan were sent up it was close to 8:45pm. The nurse called my OB with the results and that's when things started. The nurse came in to let us know what was going on and mentioned " your doctor is considering an emergency c-section". Two mins later it went from possible c-section to " we are going to scrub you in".
By 9:15 my OB arrived and I was prepped for surgery. He came in briefly to tell me why.
In a matter of 6 hours my fluid levels had gone from an acceptable 8-10, my fluids were under 2 and it was no longer safe to let me go into labor on my own. My doctor feared if i dilated any further that we would have a very dire situation on our hands.
By 10:30 I was in the OR and had gotten my spinal block and they brought my OH in.
10:45 they started my section
10:54 pm the most magical sound occurred, Cassie took her first breath
It took them another 40 mins to get my put back together and into recovery. I had the shakes really bad from the meds so they monitored me a bit longer.
Cassie went to the NICU because she was almost 4 weeks early and had some rapid breathing.
I was released from the hospital on Monday and Cassie was released from the NICU on Tuesday. She has now been home for two days and we are figuring out a rhythm with sleeping and eating She's doing all the sleeping and eating and i am still in a fog lol
 



Attached Files:







Cassie2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









Cassandra2.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 2









Bath!.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ..katie..

AWWWWWWWWWWW <3

I'm glad youre both doing well. I wish your head didn't hurt.

She's gorgeous.


----------



## jules7521

ty!
they mentioned the headache may be from the spinal block. it comes and goes but i'm trying not to take too much because although i can't breastfeed ( she refuses to latch ) i am pumping every 3 hours and don't want to take too many headache pills. I have to mix half formula for at least another week or so because its helping her jaundice and to gain back the weight she lost. She's a whopping 5lbs 2 oz's now!

sooooooooo how goes the dilation? lol any signs?


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ty!
> they mentioned the headache may be from the spinal block. it comes and goes but i'm trying not to take too much because although i can't breastfeed ( she refuses to latch ) i am pumping every 3 hours and don't want to take too many headache pills. I have to mix half formula for at least another week or so because its helping her jaundice and to gain back the weight she lost. She's a whopping 5lbs 2 oz's now!
> 
> sooooooooo how goes the dilation? lol any signs?

aww <3 you guys sound like you're doing great.
My mom had a spinal with one of her kids (i cant remember which one...) and she said she had weird intermitten headaches until she got pregnant again. hopefully yours goes away sooner =D
Are you producing plenty? and how is pumping going for you?

The dialation is...same. lol. i'm 3 and 80%. They booked induction, though, so I feel better about knowing that pregnancy DOES end.


----------



## jules7521

unfortunately because of the whole fiasco with the section and then not being able to see the little one till almost 24 hours later and then not getting the pump in time my supply is low. I am just today starting to really ramp up the pumping.. at the moment i'm only able to get total of about 2 oz's from both sides combined every 3 hours.. which for now is ok because she only eats about 1.5oz's every 3-4 hours.

omg how exciting you're being induced in a week! i'm sure you've posted why but pretty please clue me in.. i havent had a chance to read the least 20+ pages lol


----------



## ..katie..

Ad list above this box at this moment:

sweeze in a quickie workout with your baby
explaining your affair to the kids
jessica alba on her second pregnancy
scottish baby names
exotic spanish baby names
easter crafts for kids


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> unfortunately because of the whole fiasco with the section and then not being able to see the little one till almost 24 hours later and then not getting the pump in time my supply is low. I am just today starting to really ramp up the pumping.. at the moment i'm only able to get total of about 2 oz's from both sides combined every 3 hours.. which for now is ok because she only eats about 1.5oz's every 3-4 hours.
> 
> omg how exciting you're being induced in a week! i'm sure you've posted why but pretty please clue me in.. i havent had a chance to read the least 20+ pages lol

That sounds awful, but good for you for continuing to try! hopefully a fountain springs up eventually lol

Um, i'm not actually sure why? I feel like such a clueless idiot because this whole pregnancy has been me going "um, I dont know and no one can explain anything to me. O_O"
I agree with Menelly on the reasoning... One due date was april 11th, one was april 30th. If it really was april 11th (which is a good guess because of the dialation and effacement and whatnot) then waiting til the 30th could be dangerous. If it was the 30th, doing it 11 days early isn't going to hurt or hinder her.

I hope thats what it is lol.


----------



## gigglebox

oy....

squeee for an induction date!
squeee for cute baby photos of all kinds!

you know, the vagina in general is gross. i mean even as infants we are shitting into our own vaginas (consequently). from the time that stops to puberty is really the only pure, clean, and innocent time for the vagina. it all goes downhill after that.

i'm watching true life, addicting to gaming right now and thinking of a few of you ;)


----------



## ..katie..

I was watching a baby story and I chickened out and switched it to grey's anatomy.

SPEAKING OF WHICH!!! New one tonight =D I have something to do for an hour! Wooot!


On the note of The Vagina, my dr gave me the go-ahead to get in the hot tub because my bp is low enough that I won't stroke out and cuz I reassured her we keep it only 100-102, never higher.....So, I got in the hot tub. Naked, because I was alone and there are no swimsuits in this whole world that would fit me...And while the water was still, bubbles were coming up from between my legs. not big bubbles, like queefy bubbles (god im so classy, huh? *blush*) but little bubbles like when you squeeze a sponge under water.

wtf.


----------



## gigglebox

lol

i think your gaping vagina is yelling at you

i couldn't watch any baby related shows for weeks. they all freaked me out...especially the ones where the show you what you're in for after bringing baby home. i think blissful ignorance is the way to go on that one.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Isnt "anti-fungal" such a really, really sexy word? Especially when it involves one's vagina...
> 
> Thank you lol, i would have never thought of that. O_O
> *shudder*
> 
> I'm quite excited for the IV. I love them. I wonder if i can ask for the induction cocktail to be in a banana bag.

I find people who love IV's freaky in that masochistic way. But I'm a needlephob. I HATE needles. Doesn't help that people have a tendency to miss my veins either. :(

And yes, anti-fungal is a super sexy word. Yuck. It's like "moist". Somehow grossly unsexy.


----------



## gigglebox

i knew this chick back in high school who couldn't stand the word "gyrate". if you so much as said it in her earshot she would get super weirded out and yell at you to stop.

in the hospital i was watching the 16 & pregnant show and this chick went through an all natural labor all because she feared needles


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> *yawn* omg so tired lol
> Hi ladies :) sorry been so MIA the last few days. Trying to get the hang of sleeping around Cassie's schedule and my head is killing me lol
> 
> Oh I posted this a few mins ago in the third trimester but I never got to share what actually took place last thursday.. so without further delay.. Birth story!
> 
> 
> April 5th 2012 - My OH and I went that morning for our bi-weekly ultrasound at the Perinatal office and as usual heartbeat was great and fluid levels appeared normal but they did notice that I was contracting a bit and mentioned that if they got any stronger to please head for L&D and get monitored.
> So pictures in hand we headed home for what we thought would be our typical afternoon. I kept getting mild contractions but for lack of better wording I felt " off" and after a lot of coaxing on my OH's side ( I didn't want to go in and waste their time ) we headed to the hospital at about 6pm.
> My OB was called and another ultrasound was ordered before i even got hooked up to the monitors. I assumed all was well because 6 hours earlier the scan had showed nothing abnormal. The tech did a quick scan and I headed back up to be monitored.
> By the time I got settled in and the results from my scan were sent up it was close to 8:45pm. The nurse called my OB with the results and that's when things started. The nurse came in to let us know what was going on and mentioned " your doctor is considering an emergency c-section". Two mins later it went from possible c-section to " we are going to scrub you in".
> By 9:15 my OB arrived and I was prepped for surgery. He came in briefly to tell me why.
> In a matter of 6 hours my fluid levels had gone from an acceptable 8-10, my fluids were under 2 and it was no longer safe to let me go into labor on my own. My doctor feared if i dilated any further that we would have a very dire situation on our hands.
> By 10:30 I was in the OR and had gotten my spinal block and they brought my OH in.
> 10:45 they started my section
> 10:54 pm the most magical sound occurred, Cassie took her first breath
> It took them another 40 mins to get my put back together and into recovery. I had the shakes really bad from the meds so they monitored me a bit longer.
> Cassie went to the NICU because she was almost 4 weeks early and had some rapid breathing.
> I was released from the hospital on Monday and Cassie was released from the NICU on Tuesday. She has now been home for two days and we are figuring out a rhythm with sleeping and eating She's doing all the sleeping and eating and i am still in a fog lol

Stunning baby! And that sounds like a scary story. Glad you are all safe though. :)

Hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## gigglebox

any ideas on how to keep Des up during the day and sleeping at night? his nom-nom-crash routine needs to happen at 3am, not 1pm. 

in the meantime, project turn laura into a nocturnal creature is underway...


----------



## Menelly

jules7521 said:


> unfortunately because of the whole fiasco with the section and then not being able to see the little one till almost 24 hours later and then not getting the pump in time my supply is low. I am just today starting to really ramp up the pumping.. at the moment i'm only able to get total of about 2 oz's from both sides combined every 3 hours.. which for now is ok because she only eats about 1.5oz's every 3-4 hours.
> 
> omg how exciting you're being induced in a week! i'm sure you've posted why but pretty please clue me in.. i havent had a chance to read the least 20+ pages lol

That's actually REALLY GOOD totals for pumping. Seriously, that's not a supply issue at all. The average pumping is 2oz from both breasts. Now, if only you could get the stinker to latch! I've heard NICU babies have major problems with it cause they get used to bottles in NICU early. :( But seriously, impressed with your pumpage. Fenugreek will probably help you get more if you want to. It's helping me to not have "need more milk mommy!" screams from mine. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> lol
> 
> i think your gaping vagina is yelling at you
> 
> i couldn't watch any baby related shows for weeks. they all freaked me out...especially the ones where the show you what you're in for after bringing baby home. i think blissful ignorance is the way to go on that one.

My vagina is not yet gaping. I want to wear a shirt that says "i dont have a gaping vagina" for the next week. lol

I cant handle listening to people moan and yell and stuff, or looking at slimey babies. I'm a terrible person.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Isnt "anti-fungal" such a really, really sexy word? Especially when it involves one's vagina...
> 
> Thank you lol, i would have never thought of that. O_O
> *shudder*
> 
> I'm quite excited for the IV. I love them. I wonder if i can ask for the induction cocktail to be in a banana bag.
> 
> I find people who love IV's freaky in that masochistic way. But I'm a needlephob. I HATE needles. Doesn't help that people have a tendency to miss my veins either. :(
> 
> And yes, anti-fungal is a super sexy word. Yuck. It's like "moist". Somehow grossly unsexy.Click to expand...


"ointment"
"juicy"

gross.


I LOVE IVs. I also love having my blood drawn. not so much the feeling of having my blood taken, but I'm Oneg so they take a little extra if I consent to it, and I enjoy knowing I've done something good. Plus, the up-in-the-clouds feeling you get before you pass out is really awesome =D
As for the IVs, I like the feeling of the cold going in, and I REALLY love the feeling the next day when you're like "OH HELL YES, I am hydrated and READY TO GO."

I have absolutely no problem with needles, though. I do have a problem with idiot nurses who don't listen to me when I say "dont use my right arm, the veins will collapse" and they think i'm stupid and use my right arm anyway. Fuckheads.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> any ideas on how to keep Des up during the day and sleeping at night? his nom-nom-crash routine needs to happen at 3am, not 1pm.
> 
> in the meantime, project turn laura into a nocturnal creature is underway...

What's funny is... my hubby work(ed) graves until Monday. (He's switched back to swings now.) And we WANTED her to sleep all day and be up all night. She would not oblige us, and insisted on sleeping all night. Now that he's back on swings, I'm grateful, but it was irritating for 3 weeks cause as far as we were concerned, she was backwards.

I don't know if my methods work for you, cause I'm granola mommy. Honestly? We climb in bed at 11pm, she noms a boob and falls asleep on the boob. When she wakes up at 2:30am or so, I get up and quickly change a bum, and then she noms the other boob and goes back to sleep. Same thing at 5am or so, and then we get up for the day at 7:30 or so. She stays asleep cause we stay in bed with the lights off. If she wakes up and starts looking around, I just go "shh, it's bedtime" and pretend I'm asleep again. She'll eventually fall asleep out of boredom, cause it's dark and no one is paying attention to her. :)

But without being a cosleeping boobie mommy, I'm not sure how to do that... but it's what works for us.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> any ideas on how to keep Des up during the day and sleeping at night? his nom-nom-crash routine needs to happen at 3am, not 1pm.
> 
> in the meantime, project turn laura into a nocturnal creature is underway...

Piss him off and poke him and shit when he tries to crash? or change to a schedule instead of on-demand and REALLY make him mad


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Isnt "anti-fungal" such a really, really sexy word? Especially when it involves one's vagina...
> 
> Thank you lol, i would have never thought of that. O_O
> *shudder*
> 
> I'm quite excited for the IV. I love them. I wonder if i can ask for the induction cocktail to be in a banana bag.
> 
> I find people who love IV's freaky in that masochistic way. But I'm a needlephob. I HATE needles. Doesn't help that people have a tendency to miss my veins either. :(
> 
> And yes, anti-fungal is a super sexy word. Yuck. It's like "moist". Somehow grossly unsexy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "ointment"
> "juicy"
> 
> gross.
> 
> 
> I LOVE IVs. I also love having my blood drawn. not so much the feeling of having my blood taken, but I'm Oneg so they take a little extra if I consent to it, and I enjoy knowing I've done something good. Plus, the up-in-the-clouds feeling you get before you pass out is really awesome =D
> As for the IVs, I like the feeling of the cold going in, and I REALLY love the feeling the next day when you're like "OH HELL YES, I am hydrated and READY TO GO."
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with needles, though. I do have a problem with idiot nurses who don't listen to me when I say "dont use my right arm, the veins will collapse" and they think i'm stupid and use my right arm anyway. Fuckheads.Click to expand...

I hate the ones that won't listen. I also say "use a butterfly needle please?" and I've had people argue with me. Look, my veins are small, and they roll. Butterfly needles work better and hurt less. I'm the one being stabbed. Fucking HUMOR ME.

So you're O-? Did you have to get the Rhogam shot then?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Superman that Ho!!
> 
> My brother had to tell me what that meant.. and he's younger..
> 
> I never thought about it...how does one superman a ho?Click to expand...

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071017130243AAiKqxZ

YAhoo answers For the win! LMAO


----------



## Menelly

So gross. So terrible. Funny as hell though, Ash!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I hate the ones that won't listen. I also say "use a butterfly needle please?" and I've had people argue with me. Look, my veins are small, and they roll. Butterfly needles work better and hurt less. I'm the one being stabbed. Fucking HUMOR ME.
> 
> So you're O-? Did you have to get the Rhogam shot then?

I am, and I did. It wasn't as horrible as people kept saying it was going to be. I was actually kind of confused. The worst part about it was baring my ass to the nurse.


I dont think its so much that they don't listen, i think they think their medical splendor is so great that they can hit any vein. Techs generally do what I say...nurses, not so much. And they really dont like it after the "two tries, your out" lecture =D
I say its the concieted thing because even as a lowly CNA, I have the same problem...A nurse won't be able to get a res to take his meds, I'm there and he'll take 'em. Lifting them doesn't work this way? Watch me, beeyotch. You cant get someone who is capable of walking to walk today? Tada, we've signed up for a geri-thon.
Really, I'm kind of a stuck-up bitch hehe. But then again, I'm not invasive in any way and I dont do shit that can hurt people. Dumb nurses do.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Daily squee: Curly blondie
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/2012-04-12_09-51-18_293.jpg

Can I sniff your baby?


Jk jk .. Shes so cute!!! SQUEEEEE!! .. Tylers still not out, but my friend who is putting her baby up for adoption had said baby this AM! YAY!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Gigady!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I heart brown eyes. None of my mom's kids were born with blue eyes...we were all born with the green with the orange spikes that we all have now.
> 
> Your blue eyes hope is kind of like my red hair hope...I had red hair up until I was five, my mom's hair was naturally red until my brother died, my dad's brother has red hair, and FOB's family all has red hair in the summertime. (they're mexicans, too..it's really strange when all of their nice black hair starts blazing lol)

Mine were green according to my baby book when I was born, They're marroon now... and in the light I get asked if I have red eyes :(


----------



## Menelly

Red eyes would be super cool! My right eye is purple... in the whites of it. I have very little sclera in that eye and you can see all my blood vessels thru it. It's kind of icky looking, TBH! But I want to see maroon eyes!

And I'd let YOU guys sniff my baby... it's just random crazy ladies in Costco. I'll let you have a whiff of eau de shit any time. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> i think your gaping vagina is yelling at you
> 
> i couldn't watch any baby related shows for weeks. they all freaked me out...especially the ones where the show you what you're in for after bringing baby home. i think blissful ignorance is the way to go on that one.
> 
> My vagina is not yet gaping. I want to wear a shirt that says "i dont have a gaping vagina" for the next week. lol
> 
> I cant handle listening to people moan and yell and stuff, or looking at slimey babies. I'm a terrible person.Click to expand...

ok, it may not be GAPING yet, but it surely has opened a little? maybe it's not screaming yet, but it's definitely yawning a little bit. do your hips/pelvic region hurt yet? i mean, shit's separating, yo.

you may be a little odd for enjoying getting blood taken. i don't like it because i have tiny veins and i think 1 out of every 10 phlebotomists can draw it in one go. I <3 butterfly needles.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> any ideas on how to keep Des up during the day and sleeping at night? his nom-nom-crash routine needs to happen at 3am, not 1pm.
> 
> in the meantime, project turn laura into a nocturnal creature is underway...
> 
> Piss him off and poke him and shit when he tries to crash? or change to a schedule instead of on-demand and REALLY make him madClick to expand...

I (clearly) don't have Tyler yet.. but my pediatrician said to get him on a schedule ASAP. he said to Feed every three hours, fifteen mins on each boob.. and thats it. If hes not gaining weight then he'll discuss supplementing some formula, but 3 hours is the magic number according to him.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Red eyes would be super cool! My right eye is purple... in the whites of it. I have very little sclera in that eye and you can see all my blood vessels thru it. It's kind of icky looking, TBH! But I want to see maroon eyes!
> 
> And I'd let YOU guys sniff my baby... it's just random crazy ladies in Costco. I'll let you have a whiff of eau de shit any time. ;)

I has no good eyeball photos only. Theyre weird. They look dark brown until you see them in the light..
When I first started dating mitch we were play fighting in the kitchen of my old apartment and he had me held down and the light was ON Them.. he asked "What kind of eye color is that?" ..."??...Oh.. uhmmm brownish reddish marroonish?" 

I guess Maroon and Violet are possible eye colors due to red pigment mixing in with blue and brown.. Im not sure where I got them from, my dad has blu/grey eyes and mom has brown.:shrug:


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> So gross. So terrible. Funny as hell though, Ash!

Supermaning a ho has become my husbands threat when I say no.

"I will superman a ho!" lmao.. He would never do it, but listening to him make the threat is amusing.


----------



## ashiozz

ALSO among my catching up (I sure do miss a lot in the half a day I spend at work 0.o) JULES! I love that you're home with Cassie and she's SUCH a cutie, Im glad she's doing well and I hope you recover superfast.. :) I want to pinch her lil cheeks... ;) .. and of course, sniff her, because that's what people do now?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> any ideas on how to keep Des up during the day and sleeping at night? his nom-nom-crash routine needs to happen at 3am, not 1pm.
> 
> in the meantime, project turn laura into a nocturnal creature is underway...
> 
> Piss him off and poke him and shit when he tries to crash? or change to a schedule instead of on-demand and REALLY make him madClick to expand...
> 
> I (clearly) don't have Tyler yet.. but my pediatrician said to get him on a schedule ASAP. he said to Feed every three hours, fifteen mins on each boob.. and thats it. If hes not gaining weight then he'll discuss supplementing some formula, but 3 hours is the magic number according to him.Click to expand...

Your doctor is old fashioned, stupid, and on crack. Studies have PROVEN that breastmilk is digested in approximately 90 minutes and newborns have itty bitty tummies. They are going to want to eat every 2 hours or so. That's 100% normal. If you wait the 3 hours, prepare to have a starving screaming baby for 1 hour of every 3. They don't understand waiting for food, they're just hungry. 

Sorry, I hate seeing bad advice from doctors. EVERY breastfeeding resource out there will tell you to feed on demand. It helps your supply and keeps baby secure and happy. And 15 min on each boob might be enough, or you may end up with lime green poo from too much foremilk and not enough hindmilk. :(

Can I go slap your doctor?

ETA: Sorry, I'm usually not that judgmental... but he's a professional. He should know better.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> i think your gaping vagina is yelling at you
> 
> i couldn't watch any baby related shows for weeks. they all freaked me out...especially the ones where the show you what you're in for after bringing baby home. i think blissful ignorance is the way to go on that one.
> 
> My vagina is not yet gaping. I want to wear a shirt that says "i dont have a gaping vagina" for the next week. lol
> 
> I cant handle listening to people moan and yell and stuff, or looking at slimey babies. I'm a terrible person.Click to expand...
> 
> ok, it may not be GAPING yet, but it surely has opened a little? maybe it's not screaming yet, but it's definitely yawning a little bit. do your hips/pelvic region hurt yet? i mean, shit's separating, yo.
> 
> you may be a little odd for enjoying getting blood taken. i don't like it because i have tiny veins and i think 1 out of every 10 phlebotomists can draw it in one go. I <3 butterfly needles.Click to expand...

I still like to think my hoohoo is rather virginal...
MY HIPS FEEL LIKE THEY'RE FALLING APART. For a long time, it was just the right side. now it's the left and right. getting out of bed is quite the task these days. Hell, laying in bed is, too.

Oh! not for blood tests or anything, thats a pain in the ass. I don't dislike or like it. I meant donating blood lol


----------



## jules7521

oh and to interject.. hip pain.. gone since baby was born lol HOOFRICKENHOORAY!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> any ideas on how to keep Des up during the day and sleeping at night? his nom-nom-crash routine needs to happen at 3am, not 1pm.
> 
> in the meantime, project turn laura into a nocturnal creature is underway...
> 
> Piss him off and poke him and shit when he tries to crash? or change to a schedule instead of on-demand and REALLY make him madClick to expand...
> 
> I (clearly) don't have Tyler yet.. but my pediatrician said to get him on a schedule ASAP. he said to Feed every three hours, fifteen mins on each boob.. and thats it. If hes not gaining weight then he'll discuss supplementing some formula, but 3 hours is the magic number according to him.Click to expand...
> 
> Your doctor is old fashioned, stupid, and on crack. Studies have PROVEN that breastmilk is digested in approximately 90 minutes and newborns have itty bitty tummies. They are going to want to eat every 2 hours or so. That's 100% normal. If you wait the 3 hours, prepare to have a starving screaming baby for 1 hour of every 3. They don't understand waiting for food, they're just hungry.
> 
> Sorry, I hate seeing bad advice from doctors. EVERY breastfeeding resource out there will tell you to feed on demand. It helps your supply and keeps baby secure and happy. And 15 min on each boob might be enough, or you may end up with lime green poo from too much foremilk and not enough hindmilk. :(
> 
> Can I go slap your doctor?
> 
> ETA: Sorry, I'm usually not that judgmental... but he's a professional. He should know better.Click to expand...


Lmao, slap away!! Thanks for letting me know :) I thought that sounded odd to me cuz WHAT IF HE'S HUNGRY? I cant starve my poor baby :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> any ideas on how to keep Des up during the day and sleeping at night? his nom-nom-crash routine needs to happen at 3am, not 1pm.
> 
> in the meantime, project turn laura into a nocturnal creature is underway...
> 
> Piss him off and poke him and shit when he tries to crash? or change to a schedule instead of on-demand and REALLY make him madClick to expand...
> 
> I (clearly) don't have Tyler yet.. but my pediatrician said to get him on a schedule ASAP. he said to Feed every three hours, fifteen mins on each boob.. and thats it. If hes not gaining weight then he'll discuss supplementing some formula, but 3 hours is the magic number according to him.Click to expand...
> 
> Your doctor is old fashioned, stupid, and on crack. Studies have PROVEN that breastmilk is digested in approximately 90 minutes and newborns have itty bitty tummies. They are going to want to eat every 2 hours or so. That's 100% normal. If you wait the 3 hours, prepare to have a starving screaming baby for 1 hour of every 3. They don't understand waiting for food, they're just hungry.
> 
> Sorry, I hate seeing bad advice from doctors. EVERY breastfeeding resource out there will tell you to feed on demand. It helps your supply and keeps baby secure and happy. And 15 min on each boob might be enough, or you may end up with lime green poo from too much foremilk and not enough hindmilk. :(
> 
> Can I go slap your doctor?
> 
> ETA: Sorry, I'm usually not that judgmental... but he's a professional. He should know better.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao, slap away!! Thanks for letting me know :) I thought that sounded odd to me cuz WHAT IF HE'S HUNGRY? I cant starve my poor baby :(Click to expand...

If it makes you feel better? The 2 hour thing didn't last long with Kesslie at all. She's voluntarily at 3 hours or so now. :)


----------



## ..katie..

stupid judgemental self-righteous bitches.

I know I shouldn't complain since I'm on benefits and am going to be able to rent out a free electric breast pump, but you guys remember the big fit we had last time when they SAID i could get one, but then they changed their minds because I am not comfortable enough being a fucking woman??
I called to ask if I could pick the pump up because I officially have my induction date, blah blah blah, and she said 'nope. we have to see baby first. and we have to watch you feed baby. (--note, she's saying baby like "bay BEE".."bee" being higher pitched than the rest of the word. And with no "the" in front...like that's her name.--) but you have to understand that baby to breast is best!"

The appointment is a week after she's born.

Well fuck you, too. So I'm a horrible sinner if I use formula, but if I can't handle the psych part of breastfeeding, I can't even fucking pump for my kid.

So, I guess, to be a good mother in these cows' eyes, I should just starve my bayBEE to death.



I'm seriously so mad i'm crying. screw these guys. The program helps a lot, it really does, and I needed it when I was living alone. I dont need it anymore. it's just really helpful. Fuck them, I don't need to be treated like that.


----------



## ashiozz

I dont care HOW often he eats.. I just want him out (I'll probably retract that on bad days once he is here though =/)


----------



## Menelly

That blows. :(

You know, I'm eligible for a hand pump from WIC, I've just never collected it from them cause I have an electric one. I'm totally willing to snag it and hand it over to you. ;) LMK ok?

Stupid cows... I can't believe they made you feel like that. You shouldn't have to put on a breastfeeding show for them to give you a pump. (And, really? If you can breastfeed in front of them as a show, you DON'T need the pump, right? It's if you CAN'T that you need it. Douchebags.)

Seriously, let me know if you need me to snag a hand pump from the SLC WIC clinic. I'll do it. ;)


----------



## Menelly

PS: I am such a nerd. I just told Kesslie "Yes, you kan haz boobies. It's not a cheezeburger, but it'll have to do."

Oy. Sometimes I /facepalm myself!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> stupid judgemental self-righteous bitches.
> 
> I know I shouldn't complain since I'm on benefits and am going to be able to rent out a free electric breast pump, but you guys remember the big fit we had last time when they SAID i could get one, but then they changed their minds because I am not comfortable enough being a fucking woman??
> I called to ask if I could pick the pump up because I officially have my induction date, blah blah blah, and she said 'nope. we have to see baby first. and we have to watch you feed baby. (--note, she's saying baby like "bay BEE".."bee" being higher pitched than the rest of the word. And with no "the" in front...like that's her name.--) but you have to understand that baby to breast is best!"
> 
> The appointment is a week after she's born.
> 
> Well fuck you, too. So I'm a horrible sinner if I use formula, but if I can't handle the psych part of breastfeeding, I can't even fucking pump for my kid.
> 
> So, I guess, to be a good mother in these cows' eyes, I should just starve my bayBEE to death.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously so mad i'm crying. screw these guys. The program helps a lot, it really does, and I needed it when I was living alone. I dont need it anymore. it's just really helpful. Fuck them, I don't need to be treated like that.



:(( :hugs: If we werent pregnant together, Id totally mail you my pump, but I needs it -.- so that doesn't help...

Could you possibly beg a parent to get one for you? Mine was a gift from my MIL because she's AWESOME.. but otherwise I would not have the nice pump I do =/ 

It sucks theyre being that way - Why do they freaking care anyways?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> That blows. :(
> 
> You know, I'm eligible for a hand pump from WIC, I've just never collected it from them cause I have an electric one. I'm totally willing to snag it and hand it over to you. ;) LMK ok?
> 
> Stupid cows... I can't believe they made you feel like that. You shouldn't have to put on a breastfeeding show for them to give you a pump. (And, really? If you can breastfeed in front of them as a show, you DON'T need the pump, right? It's if you CAN'T that you need it. Douchebags.)
> 
> Seriously, let me know if you need me to snag a hand pump from the SLC WIC clinic. I'll do it. ;)

Thank you lol. Did they offer you the pump BEFORE you had her? Because I was told I could have a hand one before Adds arrived and then get an electric once she got here. and then they changed their minds. GRRRRRR. I'll borrow the hospitals when she gets here (they're nice.) and then at my appt i'll get the other one. and then let them know what I think of them. then I might contact the general WIC office and file a complaint.
fuck them >=(


----------



## Menelly

They offered it before and after. I just said no thanks, I'm doing OK without it. But hey, I can pretend I'm going back to work, right? ;)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> stupid judgemental self-righteous bitches.
> 
> I know I shouldn't complain since I'm on benefits and am going to be able to rent out a free electric breast pump, but you guys remember the big fit we had last time when they SAID i could get one, but then they changed their minds because I am not comfortable enough being a fucking woman??
> I called to ask if I could pick the pump up because I officially have my induction date, blah blah blah, and she said 'nope. we have to see baby first. and we have to watch you feed baby. (--note, she's saying baby like "bay BEE".."bee" being higher pitched than the rest of the word. And with no "the" in front...like that's her name.--) but you have to understand that baby to breast is best!"
> 
> The appointment is a week after she's born.
> 
> Well fuck you, too. So I'm a horrible sinner if I use formula, but if I can't handle the psych part of breastfeeding, I can't even fucking pump for my kid.
> 
> So, I guess, to be a good mother in these cows' eyes, I should just starve my bayBEE to death.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously so mad i'm crying. screw these guys. The program helps a lot, it really does, and I needed it when I was living alone. I dont need it anymore. it's just really helpful. Fuck them, I don't need to be treated like that.
> 
> 
> 
> :(( :hugs: If we werent pregnant together, Id totally mail you my pump, but I needs it -.- so that doesn't help...
> 
> Could you possibly beg a parent to get one for you? Mine was a gift from my MIL because she's AWESOME.. but otherwise I would not have the nice pump I do =/
> 
> It sucks theyre being that way - Why do they freaking care anyways?Click to expand...

Because they're judgemental, self-righteous, bitchy cows. >=( GRRROOOWWWWLLLLLL

I called the hospital and they'll let me take one of theirs until the appointment. they aren't evil.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> They offered it before and after. I just said no thanks, I'm doing OK without it. But hey, I can pretend I'm going back to work, right? ;)

:hugs:


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> stupid judgemental self-righteous bitches.
> 
> I know I shouldn't complain since I'm on benefits and am going to be able to rent out a free electric breast pump, but you guys remember the big fit we had last time when they SAID i could get one, but then they changed their minds because I am not comfortable enough being a fucking woman??
> I called to ask if I could pick the pump up because I officially have my induction date, blah blah blah, and she said 'nope. we have to see baby first. and we have to watch you feed baby. (--note, she's saying baby like "bay BEE".."bee" being higher pitched than the rest of the word. And with no "the" in front...like that's her name.--) but you have to understand that baby to breast is best!"
> 
> The appointment is a week after she's born.
> 
> Well fuck you, too. So I'm a horrible sinner if I use formula, but if I can't handle the psych part of breastfeeding, I can't even fucking pump for my kid.
> 
> So, I guess, to be a good mother in these cows' eyes, I should just starve my bayBEE to death.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously so mad i'm crying. screw these guys. The program helps a lot, it really does, and I needed it when I was living alone. I dont need it anymore. it's just really helpful. Fuck them, I don't need to be treated like that.
> 
> 
> 
> :(( :hugs: If we werent pregnant together, Id totally mail you my pump, but I needs it -.- so that doesn't help...
> 
> Could you possibly beg a parent to get one for you? Mine was a gift from my MIL because she's AWESOME.. but otherwise I would not have the nice pump I do =/
> 
> It sucks theyre being that way - Why do they freaking care anyways?Click to expand...
> 
> Because they're judgemental, self-righteous, bitchy cows. >=( GRRROOOWWWWLLLLLL
> 
> I called the hospital and they'll let me take one of theirs until the appointment. they aren't evil.Click to expand...

That's good. Glad the hospital is staffed by intelligent people, not selfrighteous bitchy cows. :(

Seriously, who tells someone "we have to see you breastfeed your baby before we give you a pump"? What if you have a baby like Des, who doesn't like to latch? No pump for you? Such bullshit.

I'd go "my baby won't latch, but I'll spray you in the face with milk if it makes you feel better."

You really can use the tatas as squirt guns if you squeeze and aim properly. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

I probably will "accidently" hit them with some milk. but then again, they might rub it all over themselves and be all creepy with it. Or make the little person lick it up.
GRRRR I AM SOOOO MAD AT THEM. I'm stuck on it! I'm having trouble concentrating on anything else. >=(


----------



## Menelly

No, really, I don't blame you. What a creepy thing to ask for, for no reason at all. You have an induction date, they can see you're pregnant, WTF is their reason for being asshats besides to be creepy voyeurs about seeing you breastfeed? Ew. Just ew. I mean, I have ZERO issues breastfeeding in public, but if someone told me they needed to see me feed my baby for benefits I'm entitled to? I'd be all squick and having a fit.


----------



## ..katie..

it is creepy, and it is voyeristic, and I think it's because I'm not okay with me (me alone! I dont care about the rest of the world) feeding in public that theyre doing this. I dont think it's "they," i think it's "she"

Stupid.


----------



## Menelly

Stupid hoebag. I hope you can get her fired.


----------



## ..katie..

me too. so does my mother lol...i called her at work...i'm all yelling and crying...then she told me it would be okay, and then proceded to come up with a slew of curse words that would make a pirate feel incompetent. I luff her.


----------



## Menelly

Sounds like an awesome mom. Can I adopt her? Mine's a shitbag.


----------



## ..katie..

Mine is the queen of awesome. There's plenty of her awesome to go around, if you'd like some of that...i'm too selfish to give her up


----------



## Menelly

I don't want you to give her up. ;) Just share! I'd be your sister!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I probably will "accidently" hit them with some milk. but then again, they might rub it all over themselves and be all creepy with it. Or make the little person lick it up.
> GRRRR I AM SOOOO MAD AT THEM. I'm stuck on it! I'm having trouble concentrating on anything else. >=(

Millllk fetish image, lmao.. thats so creepy...

.. Do you want me to join you in this milk squirting? It might seriously let out some aggression i have built up inside :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I don't want you to give her up. ;) Just share! I'd be your sister!

Okay! =D


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> me too. so does my mother lol...i called her at work...i'm all yelling and crying...then she told me it would be okay, and then proceded to come up with a slew of curse words that would make a pirate feel incompetent. I luff her.


I;d call WIC and complain that she made you feel dirty ;) Like she touched you wrong mentally.. lmao... I would feel a little molested by her comment, anyway..


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I probably will "accidently" hit them with some milk. but then again, they might rub it all over themselves and be all creepy with it. Or make the little person lick it up.
> GRRRR I AM SOOOO MAD AT THEM. I'm stuck on it! I'm having trouble concentrating on anything else. >=(
> 
> Millllk fetish image, lmao.. thats so creepy...
> 
> .. Do you want me to join you in this milk squirting? It might seriously let out some aggression i have built up inside :)Click to expand...

Yes. We could bare our boobs and shoot down the whole town. maybe we could even drown the one lady...hmmm...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> me too. so does my mother lol...i called her at work...i'm all yelling and crying...then she told me it would be okay, and then proceded to come up with a slew of curse words that would make a pirate feel incompetent. I luff her.
> 
> 
> I;d call WIC and complain that she made you feel dirty ;) Like she touched you wrong mentally.. lmao... I would feel a little molested by her comment, anyway..Click to expand...

I was actually going to ask if any of you would think that that could count as sexual harrassment?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I probably will "accidently" hit them with some milk. but then again, they might rub it all over themselves and be all creepy with it. Or make the little person lick it up.
> GRRRR I AM SOOOO MAD AT THEM. I'm stuck on it! I'm having trouble concentrating on anything else. >=(
> 
> Millllk fetish image, lmao.. thats so creepy...
> 
> .. Do you want me to join you in this milk squirting? It might seriously let out some aggression i have built up inside :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. We could bare our boobs and shoot down the whole town. maybe we could even drown the one lady...hmmm...Click to expand...

This sounds like an amazing plan. :) We should youtube this, as a warning, DO NOT FUCK WITH LACTATING MOMMIES. :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> me too. so does my mother lol...i called her at work...i'm all yelling and crying...then she told me it would be okay, and then proceded to come up with a slew of curse words that would make a pirate feel incompetent. I luff her.
> 
> 
> I;d call WIC and complain that she made you feel dirty ;) Like she touched you wrong mentally.. lmao... I would feel a little molested by her comment, anyway..Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually going to ask if any of you would think that that could count as sexual harrassment?Click to expand...

Ah, see, I'm psychic. And I would.. I myself will not be breast feeding in public, I am okay with moms that do and it actually occurred to me that I cant recall EVER seeing someone do this, but I am sure I have...

...I would be OK with taking him into the bathroom and doing it there but I don't need an audience and I'm uncomfortable personally with that. I would totally feel molested ;)


----------



## Menelly

You know, sexual harrassment is in the eyes of the harrassed, not the harrasser. And if you feel sexually harrassed by it, you were. IMO.


----------



## Menelly

Oh, dear God. Someone just listed their 10 month old baby boy in the "Free" section on KSL.com. WTF is wrong with some people?


----------



## ashiozz

is that like craigslist? That poor child =/ I hope CPS sees that..


----------



## Menelly

Yeah, it's very much like Craigslist. I flagged it as inappropriate... I took a screenshot too... don't know if I should forward it on to anyone else, as it could be a shitty prank by bad friends too.


----------



## ashiozz

That's true, if thats the case, time to get new friends -.- ... **holds baby ty even closer than just inside of muh tummeh**


----------



## Menelly

Kind of scary how terrible some people can be. And they're still cute at 10 months! If someone was giving away their 3 year old, I'd understand. (Kidding, but still.)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Yeah, it's very much like Craigslist. I flagged it as inappropriate... I took a screenshot too... don't know if I should forward it on to anyone else, as it could be a shitty prank by bad friends too.

KSL is like Craigslist for utah. It's where us redneck folk up here go to buy vehicles lol. There's also not a sex swapping spot on it, I don't believe....

Who would you forward it to? I think flagging would get things done just as fast as any other form of contact to KSL admin, or faster.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Kind of scary how terrible some people can be. And they're still cute at 10 months! If someone was giving away their 3 year old, I'd understand. (Kidding, but still.)

I was thinking their 10+ olds...


----------



## Menelly

I did flag it. :)
https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=19967510&cat=349&reported=1

If you're interested in seeing it. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Kind of scary how terrible some people can be. And they're still cute at 10 months! If someone was giving away their 3 year old, I'd understand. (Kidding, but still.)

I tried to sell my brother once ;) lmao .. Granted: I was 4.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I did flag it. :)
> https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=19967510&cat=349&reported=1
> 
> If you're interested in seeing it. LOL

I read that to my husband: because I love his reaction to things. "So she took care of it til it was 10 mos old.. decided baby boy isn't cute anymore, so now she wants to get rid of him?" .... :nope::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Menelly

Well, to be fair, without knowing what else is going on in her life... I don't want to judge. Did her husband just leave her and she can't afford it? Is she suffering PND or depression and is looking for someone to care for the baby cause she doesn't think she can anymore? Did she realize her life of drugs and hooking is bad for the baby? Did she just get diagnosed with a deadly disease and is hoping to find him a happy home before she dies? Is it some elaborate prank played by some shitty friends? Etc.

I'm just surprised anyone would put a baby in the "free" section. Finding someone to take an infant isn't exactly hard.


----------



## ashiozz

thats true, But you would think she'd try going through the proper channels, finding an agency, or something =/


----------



## ashiozz

They also posted again after you flagged their original ad ..


----------



## Menelly

Don't see the repost now either. I'm glad KSL is taking it down though. (And glad I thought to screenshot it!)


----------



## ashiozz

How is miss Kesslie doing tonight? It sounds like you haven't had another clusterfeed day yet this week :)


----------



## Menelly

Nah, she's doing it tonight. I've finally got her semisatisfied with her binkie, which is good, the boobies are getting sore.


----------



## Menelly

But I am getting BETRAYED BABY look. She keeps glaring at me going "this is not a boob!" :(


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> But I am getting BETRAYED BABY look. She keeps glaring at me going "this is not a boob!" :(

lmao, she's a character already, you're going to have your hands full with that one.

Im still pregnant, took a shower, my boobs hurt like fuck. I almost cried with the water hitting my nipples..

C'mon tyler, come out and meet mommy!!!


----------



## ashiozz

we need to make that angry kessley pic into a Meme "Where's the boob, bitch?" ... lmao :) That's what she looks like there too...


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> we need to make that angry kessley pic into a Meme "Where's the boob, bitch?" ... lmao :) That's what she looks like there too...

LOL! That'd be an awesome meme. I may have to photoshop it and get my hubby to post on Reddit. LOL


----------



## Menelly

PS: Her diaper just leaked all over my hand. The joys of parenthood? LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> we need to make that angry kessley pic into a Meme "Where's the boob, bitch?" ... lmao :) That's what she looks like there too...
> 
> LOL! That'd be an awesome meme. I may have to photoshop it and get my hubby to post on Reddit. LOLClick to expand...

My husband would totally find that on Reddit .. he reads that page religiously :)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> PS: Her diaper just leaked all over my hand. The joys of parenthood? LOL

Ah, the things I can look forward to. Thankfully he has like, six fitted sheets for his crib... Mitch decided today we need a bassinet . Originally he was going STRAIGHT to his room and crib, but apparently my husband is not okay with this the more he thinks about it.. so that's my weekend mission: And to keep me busy :)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Your doctor is old fashioned, stupid, and on crack. Studies have PROVEN that breastmilk is digested in approximately 90 minutes and newborns have itty bitty tummies.

Omg yeah!!! What a doofy son of a sucker!! They told me even 14 damn years ago when I had my first that breast feeding is every 2-4 hours, sometimes more and that you cannot over-feed with breast milk so feel free to feed on demand.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> PS: Her diaper just leaked all over my hand. The joys of parenthood? LOL
> 
> Ah, the things I can look forward to. Thankfully he has like, six fitted sheets for his crib... Mitch decided today we need a bassinet . Originally he was going STRAIGHT to his room and crib, but apparently my husband is not okay with this the more he thinks about it.. so that's my weekend mission: And to keep me busy :)Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's cause I tried a new cloth diaper and it isn't quite tight enough around her legs. Oops?


----------



## ashiozz

you ARE granola momma.. I've looked into cloth diapers, DH refuses to use them :( I wanted to try it though, it seems like it'd save moneyyy


----------



## Menelly

Saves lots of money. Have you looked at pocket diapers? They're cheap, and they're not much harder than disposables. (Aside from the laundry, which I assume he'd make you do. ;) )

I got mine from www.sunbabydiapers.com and aside from the fact she's still too small for them... I like them. They are cute! I'm just gonna have to go back to prefolds and covers until her legs chunk up a bit more.


----------



## ashiozz

I think thats why hes against them, because laundry = his job. lmao


----------



## Menelly

LOL, that makes much more sense then. Hahaha!

ETA: Although, with a completely breastfed baby, you don't even have to dunk them or wash them off. You just chuck in the washer dirty, they come out clean. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

I have a sanitizing front loading washer and dryer we got for a really good deal presidents day last yr.. so Im sure I could get them clean in there :) 


But convincing him, is no bueno.

He does the laundry because he likes to, weirdo.. IDK why he loves laundry so much 0.o


----------



## Menelly

Tell him he can come do mine too! But mine does involve diapers. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

I had to teach him how to DO laundry in the first place. He does do mine though :) I just have to put it in the room :)


----------



## ..katie..

I have 9846354154654321587654 packs of disposables. I am the tree killer extrodinaire.

I'm actually really pro disposable diapers. I wish they were better for the environment, though. Also, my bias comes from adult diapers, so i may be a little off in it.
But really, I hate spraying clothes down before washing them. I always end up with shit in my hair.
=(


----------



## ashiozz

See.. You need a man that does laundry too! ;) lmao..

I too wish disposables weren't so environmentally unfriendly =/ I have a ton from my babyshower and random gifts...


----------



## Menelly

Can I make a confession?

I care not in the least about environmentally friendly. I care that they're CHEAP and they're ADORABLE. I'm only granola enough to be frugal, not care about the landfill. You should see how many bottles of water I have hanging around my desk. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Can I make a confession?
> 
> I care not in the least about environmentally friendly. I care that they're CHEAP and they're ADORABLE. I'm only granola enough to be frugal, not care about the landfill. You should see how many bottles of water I have hanging around my desk. LOL

LOL! That's a good reason to be granola too!!!!!

I don't buy bottled water, Im not sure why, I have a water filter instead 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

YOU ARE A TERRIBLE PERSON!

lol no, no you're not.

I'm like...half hippy half not. I don't litter. I recycle. I use ecofriendly perfume, for god's sakes. I reuse the same water bottle over and over again until i break it or it melts.
I also go on really long, pointless drives, take gazillion hour long showers (OH!! I forgot to mention the second best part of the dr appt yesterday...I GOT CLEARED FOR HOT TUB USE!) prefer to have every light in the house on, etc. So, somedays i'm green, somedays i'm not.


Bad news-everyone in my house is sick as a dog, except for me, and I have been feeling like crap since about 2. =/ Where is emerald? i need her to get an rx for me


----------



## ..katie..

Okay, I'm about to be a total hypocrite and fool here but...

my little person hasn't been moving as much the past two days. she's still moving, it's just not as much as three days ago. is this because there is no room or should I be worried? I didnt tell my dr because when she said "you feeling her move?" my stomach did an Alien thing. But i'm all nervous. It took three Peeps, two pieces of pineapple, a glass of water, and an apple to get her going.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Okay, I'm about to be a total hypocrite and fool here but...
> 
> my little person hasn't been moving as much the past two days. she's still moving, it's just not as much as three days ago. is this because there is no room or should I be worried? I didnt tell my dr because when she said "you feeling her move?" my stomach did an Alien thing. But i'm all nervous. It took three Peeps, two pieces of pineapple, a glass of water, and an apple to get her going.

I had a day like that yesterday where I worried, and then today when I got up from my nap all I felt was him wigglin his bum off...? 

I think theyre just running out of room and probably OK, but if you're worried you should definitely call!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> YOU ARE A TERRIBLE PERSON!
> 
> lol no, no you're not.
> 
> I'm like...half hippy half not. I don't litter. I recycle. I use ecofriendly perfume, for god's sakes. I reuse the same water bottle over and over again until i break it or it melts.
> I also go on really long, pointless drives, take gazillion hour long showers (OH!! I forgot to mention the second best part of the dr appt yesterday...I GOT CLEARED FOR HOT TUB USE!) prefer to have every light in the house on, etc. So, somedays i'm green, somedays i'm not.
> 
> 
> Bad news-everyone in my house is sick as a dog, except for me, and I have been feeling like crap since about 2. =/ Where is emerald? i need her to get an rx for me


I want a hot tub...

..Im kind of green by nature 0.o
I take 5 minute showers
I don't buy bottled water and I use a sports bottle with a water filter (phoenix water is disgusting)
I like it dark, I keep my lights off most of the time
We only own one car and don't use it often except to and from work.


... I hope you don't get too sick :( esp with induction a week away, Vitamin C for you! NOW!


----------



## ..katie..

I posted that, and of course, she started dancing. It's kind of like when you call L&D for contractions at the end of your 2nd trimester, get there, and there's nothing? yeahhhh. I feel better now <3

I've been drinking juice, doubled my prenatal, ate a lot of pineapple (not in hopes of labor...*cough*) and two oranges.....i cant bring a baby into a sick house! lol


----------



## Emerald87

I'M ALIVE!! And you're all here!! Yay!!!


----------



## ashiozz

YAY Happy 12 weeks! 

Did anything interesting happen to anyone today..?


----------



## ..katie..

it shows two people on my screen lol

I really think Laura is right. We need a chat room. When someone logs on, it'll be the sound of a screaming child. Good idea, eh?


I'm glad youre alive! How is life?


----------



## Emerald87

Meh, nothing exciting. Got my first trimester bloods back but they're no good without the actual nuchal translucency scan which is Monday. So I have results, without reference ranges, that I'm absolutely obsessing about.

On the plus side I mentioned to my doc (that I work for) that I had mild cramps and he sent me home. Nap time here I come!!


----------



## Emerald87

And thanks for the happy 12 weeks :) I'm still scared shitless


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> YAY Happy 12 weeks!
> 
> Did anything interesting happen to anyone today..?

Well, I had weird vagina bubbles in the hot tub. I took an hour long nap. New Grey's Anatomy. My waddle is a lot worse today. Painted toenails.

Nothing really interesting there...

OH! I had a half-ripe avacado. Half of it was tender and delicious, the other half was rock hard and tasteless. I wonder how that happens...


----------



## Emerald87

You're a legend with that summary. You just saved me 20 pages. I had a brief stalk this morning before work but ran out of time and couldn't reply. I did, however, read about queef bubbles. I was impressed and slightly turned on :p

LOL Ah Grey's Anatomy - gives me an awesome laugh. Should be the same for you Katie?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Meh, nothing exciting. Got my first trimester bloods back but they're no good without the actual nuchal translucency scan which is Monday. So I have results, without reference ranges, that I'm absolutely obsessing about.
> 
> On the plus side I mentioned to my doc (that I work for) that I had mild cramps and he sent me home. Nap time here I come!!

It's noon there?


----------



## Emerald87

2.23pm on the rocket clock


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> You're a legend with that summary. You just saved me 20 pages. I had a brief stalk this morning before work but ran out of time and couldn't reply. I did, however, read about queef bubbles. I was impressed and slightly turned on :p
> 
> LOL Ah Grey's Anatomy - gives me an awesome laugh. Should be the same for you Katie?

NOOOOO! How horrible, huh?? I'm completely obsessed with it. And I very rarely make fun of it. I do like to make sure they're doing their scopes of practice right, and that they're not completely pulling diseases and fixes out of their ass, but I'm waaaay more into the drama part lol. I just like to see people in scrubs having sex. gives me hope.


----------



## Emerald87

BAHAHAHA I haven't really followed it so I don't have an errr... "educated" opinion of the show. I know someone died, someone else died, they pronounced a shit load of diseases wrong and there's lots of sexual tension. Actually, sounds like a great show!


----------



## ..katie..

No, really, there's mcsteamy and mcdreamy and mcchief and mcwife and mcmistress and they adopted a baby and a lady had cancer and hallucinated her dead boyfriend that she essentially killed but didn't really and then her and another mcdoctor got married and then they left and there was a bus crash and a bomb and another bomb and a ferry crash and a couple shootings and now the irish guy cheated on the asian lady and AAAAAHHH!
Its the same show over and over, but i cant stop watching it. O_O

They had a musical =D


----------



## Emerald87

You just ruined the whole show. I don't need to watch it now!!

As for the musical - they stole that off scrubs; the greatest Dr. show of ALL time.

Today is shit. I'm in a bad mood, in pain, obsessing and scared. Tell me something interesting to get my mind off everything. Else I'll cry. Meh, I'll probably cry anyway.


----------



## ashiozz

I don't watch that either, My today was similar: I went to work, Came home ate lunch, my dog was already asleep on my side of the bed so i snuggled up next to him and we napped until DH Got home :) 

..Only odd thing to happen to me today: DH's cat slept on my stomach..? We don't like each other so this was odd...


----------



## Emerald87

The cat was trying in vain to suffocate Tyler


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> You just ruined the whole show. I don't need to watch it now!!
> 
> As for the musical - they stole that off scrubs; the greatest Dr. show of ALL time.
> 
> Today is shit. I'm in a bad mood, in pain, obsessing and scared. Tell me something interesting to get my mind off everything. Else I'll cry. Meh, I'll probably cry anyway.


Don't worry :) be happy ... beeeeeeeeee happy now... **Whistle** pregnancy is full of way too much worry - esp since we're not supposed to drink. Wtf is that about...

1st tri youre worried fetusbaby might not make it to being a fetus..

2nd tri you're worried that something is wrong with fetusbaby's development

3rd tri youre worried about gestational diabetes and pre-E and stillbirth -.-


I think this is preparation for how our lives are going to be, we're going to forever worry, because MOMS WORRY TOO MUCH.:dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> The cat was trying in vain to suffocate Tyler

Nah, She will love him because he's a male.
She was on my tummy purring all creepy...

I'm onto her.. she's up to something...


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> You just ruined the whole show. I don't need to watch it now!!
> 
> As for the musical - they stole that off scrubs; the greatest Dr. show of ALL time.
> 
> Today is shit. I'm in a bad mood, in pain, obsessing and scared. Tell me something interesting to get my mind off everything. Else I'll cry. Meh, I'll probably cry anyway.

Cuz it's GUUUUY love, between two guys <3

i have a thang for karla.

Why are you in pain? Don't obsess. You know better than most that obsessing over something wont 1. change the outcome or 2. make the results come quicker. Same with being scared. All will be well.

What kind of foods do you have down there? Well, region specific foods, I guess. I dont care about your pizza.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> The cat was trying in vain to suffocate Tyler
> 
> Nah, She will love him because he's a male.
> She was on my tummy purring all creepy...
> 
> I'm onto her.. she's up to something...Click to expand...

Ah! Trying to make an alliance behind your back (or in front of it... in this case?)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> You just ruined the whole show. I don't need to watch it now!!
> 
> As for the musical - they stole that off scrubs; the greatest Dr. show of ALL time.
> 
> Today is shit. I'm in a bad mood, in pain, obsessing and scared. Tell me something interesting to get my mind off everything. Else I'll cry. Meh, I'll probably cry anyway.
> 
> Cuz it's GUUUUY love, between two guys <3
> 
> i have a thang for karla.
> 
> Why are you in pain? Don't obsess. You know better than most that obsessing over something wont 1. change the outcome or 2. make the results come quicker. Same with being scared. All will be well.
> 
> What kind of foods do you have down there? Well, region specific foods, I guess. I dont care about your pizza.Click to expand...


How do you know Australian pizza isn't the most amazing pizza on the planet (besides Italy)?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> The cat was trying in vain to suffocate Tyler
> 
> Nah, She will love him because he's a male.
> She was on my tummy purring all creepy...
> 
> I'm onto her.. she's up to something...Click to expand...
> 
> Ah! Trying to make an alliance behind your back (or in front of it... in this case?)Click to expand...



Oh you just made me miss bellysleeping :(


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> You just ruined the whole show. I don't need to watch it now!!
> 
> As for the musical - they stole that off scrubs; the greatest Dr. show of ALL time.
> 
> Today is shit. I'm in a bad mood, in pain, obsessing and scared. Tell me something interesting to get my mind off everything. Else I'll cry. Meh, I'll probably cry anyway.
> 
> 
> Don't worry :) be happy ... beeeeeeeeee happy now... **Whistle** pregnancy is full of way too much worry - esp since we're not supposed to drink. Wtf is that about...
> 
> 1st tri youre worried fetusbaby might not make it to being a fetus..
> 
> 2nd tri you're worried that something is wrong with fetusbaby's development
> 
> 3rd tri youre worried about gestational diabetes and pre-E and stillbirth -.-
> 
> 
> I think this is preparation for how our lives are going to be, we're going to forever worry, because MOMS WORRY TOO MUCH.:dohh:Click to expand...

EXACTLY. And if you happen to have a day where you're not worried about those things, you're worried about really stupid shit. Like, in first trimester, I was worried that if I pooped and had to strain, or if i sneezed, i'd cause a miscarriage. And now, in 3rd, I'm worried that i'll poop and have the baby in the damn toilet.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Don't worry :) be happy ... beeeeeeeeee happy now... **Whistle** pregnancy is full of way too much worry - esp since we're not supposed to drink. Wtf is that about...
> 
> 1st tri youre worried fetusbaby might not make it to being a fetus..
> 
> 2nd tri you're worried that something is wrong with fetusbaby's development
> 
> 3rd tri youre worried about gestational diabetes and pre-E and stillbirth -.-
> 
> 
> I think this is preparation for how our lives are going to be, we're going to forever worry, because MOMS WORRY TOO MUCH.:dohh:


Well, if transition between trimesters relies on worries, I have successfully transitioned to 2nd tri because I don't want my scan anymore because I'm too scared. Completely illogical I know but I can't help it.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> EXACTLY. And if you happen to have a day where you're not worried about those things, you're worried about really stupid shit. *Like, in first trimester, I was worried that if I pooped and had to strain, or if i sneezed, i'd cause a miscarriage.* And now, in 3rd, I'm worried that i'll poop and have the baby in the damn toilet.

Good, I'm not the only fucking psycho.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> How do you know Australian pizza isn't the most amazing pizza on the planet (besides Italy)?
> 
> See previous posts on Big Daddy's Pizza. Screw Italy, man, i have Utah.Click to expand...


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry :) be happy ... beeeeeeeeee happy now... **Whistle** pregnancy is full of way too much worry - esp since we're not supposed to drink. Wtf is that about...
> 
> 1st tri youre worried fetusbaby might not make it to being a fetus..
> 
> 2nd tri you're worried that something is wrong with fetusbaby's development
> 
> 3rd tri youre worried about gestational diabetes and pre-E and stillbirth -.-
> 
> 
> I think this is preparation for how our lives are going to be, we're going to forever worry, because MOMS WORRY TOO MUCH.:dohh:
> 
> 
> Well, if transition between trimesters relies on worries, I have successfully transitioned to 2nd tri because I don't want my scan anymore because I'm too scared. Completely illogical I know but I can't help it.Click to expand...

I declined downs testing because Im a worrywart.. So I do not know if my baby has it, but he didn't show any signs at his 20 week scan so I suppose it
s fine... 


You'll do JUST FINE , I bet the scan will make you actually feel BETTER even


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> EXACTLY. And if you happen to have a day where you're not worried about those things, you're worried about really stupid shit. *Like, in first trimester, I was worried that if I pooped and had to strain, or if i sneezed, i'd cause a miscarriage.* And now, in 3rd, I'm worried that i'll poop and have the baby in the damn toilet.
> 
> Good, I'm not the only fucking psycho.Click to expand...

These are legit concerns..
I have a fear my water will break in the bath tub and I won't know. ><


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Cuz it's GUUUUY love, between two guys <3
> 
> i have a thang for karla.
> 
> Why are you in pain? Don't obsess. You know better than most that obsessing over something wont 1. change the outcome or 2. make the results come quicker. Same with being scared. All will be well.
> 
> What kind of foods do you have down there? Well, region specific foods, I guess. I dont care about your pizza.

I've just got cramps. I assume they're normal. No bleeding or anything, just constant discomfort with waves (in no particular timing) of a little crampy pain.

Mmmmmmn, Pizza. It's not as good as US pizza, I know that. Err, we have Vegemite, which apparently every other country in the world hates except for Aussies. Don't blame them, who wants to eat a yeast extract that's black?!
As for other foods, I don't know. Nothing specific. I'm going to make hubby potato and leek soup tonight. We're a young country so we mostly steal our cuisine from everyone else. I loooooove Japanese food stuffs.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> EXACTLY. And if you happen to have a day where you're not worried about those things, you're worried about really stupid shit. *Like, in first trimester, I was worried that if I pooped and had to strain, or if i sneezed, i'd cause a miscarriage.* And now, in 3rd, I'm worried that i'll poop and have the baby in the damn toilet.
> 
> Good, I'm not the only fucking psycho.Click to expand...
> 
> These are legit concerns..
> I have a fear my water will break in the bath tub and I won't know. ><Click to expand...

No one else is preggo here with me at home. My two friends have already had their bubs and they're distracted with newborns so asking them about stupid first trimester worries just doesn't interest them.
So I really appreciate you guys saying all this. I've genuinely felt like a nutbag, sitting on the toilet yelling "I can't fucking poop! Just come out! If I push, baby will go with or I'll tear the placenta or something!!". I've even already thought of the water breaking thing. Great, I've started 3rd tri worries a few months too early lol.
Sorry guys, I'm a real negative cow this arvo.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> EXACTLY. And if you happen to have a day where you're not worried about those things, you're worried about really stupid shit. *Like, in first trimester, I was worried that if I pooped and had to strain, or if i sneezed, i'd cause a miscarriage.* And now, in 3rd, I'm worried that i'll poop and have the baby in the damn toilet.
> 
> Good, I'm not the only fucking psycho.Click to expand...
> 
> These are legit concerns..
> I have a fear my water will break in the bath tub and I won't know. ><Click to expand...

Mine of late is that it will happen while i'm peeing, and since her head is so low, it'll act as a plug, and since I pee so much, i'll never notice it.

I never had any scan fears. I kind of understand that what will be will be...that its not what happens, its how you handle what happens? yeah, most people think it's an irresponsible view but hey.

Another first trimester one was going over bumps in the road... O_O


----------



## ashiozz

*Giggle* well if it makes it any better we all have our days like that... and Even if Little Tyler was already here I'd still be able to sympathize :)

Like I said its a big roller coaster and sometimes I know I felt like my doctor NEVER had any good news to give me which irritated me and actually made me cry at one point.. because I felt like I fail at carrying a baby -- but here I am at 38 weeks and he's still in there safe and sound, in fact I have a cervix made of steel.. lmao

You're going to do JUST FINE. Your scan is going to be great, you'll be able to see your fetusbaby, that should be exciting.. as for the cramps, maybe try a heating pad? Not too hot, but it might help :)


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Mine of late is that it will happen while i'm peeing, and since her head is so low, it'll act as a plug, and since I pee so much, i'll never notice it.
> 
> I never had any scan fears. I kind of understand that what will be will be...that its not what happens, its how you handle what happens? yeah, most people think it's an irresponsible view but hey.
> 
> Another first trimester one was going over bumps in the road... O_O

So far mine are the pooping, sneezing and bump ones. On top of that there are:

If I lean too far forward, I'm crushing baby and it'll be malformed. So on chairs I sit back in a "I don't give a shit" position and people thing I'm arrogant (I am, but not like that)
If I laugh too much, I'll wobble it around too much and something bad is sure to happen
My doppler is causing all sorts of neurological malformations, thus I'm using it less
If my heart rate is too high, I'm restricting oxygen to the placenta (a legit thing but I don't think my HR is too high)
The alcorub hand shit at work is going to give my baby foetal alcohol syndrome

The list goes on, I'll add some more to laugh at as I think of them


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> EXACTLY. And if you happen to have a day where you're not worried about those things, you're worried about really stupid shit. *Like, in first trimester, I was worried that if I pooped and had to strain, or if i sneezed, i'd cause a miscarriage.* And now, in 3rd, I'm worried that i'll poop and have the baby in the damn toilet.
> 
> Good, I'm not the only fucking psycho.Click to expand...
> 
> These are legit concerns..
> I have a fear my water will break in the bath tub and I won't know. ><Click to expand...
> 
> Mine of late is that it will happen while i'm peeing, and since her head is so low, it'll act as a plug, and since I pee so much, i'll never notice it.
> 
> I never had any scan fears. I kind of understand that what will be will be...that its not what happens, its how you handle what happens? yeah, most people think it's an irresponsible view but hey.
> 
> Another first trimester one was going over bumps in the road... O_OClick to expand...


in first tri i had a fear that having sex would squish him if DH laid on me...


0.o I dont have that fear now because hes pretty much in a big water balloon but for some reason that used to terrify me..


----------



## ashiozz

leaning forward is one I still have because I Feel like I'll break his legs or something by squishing him 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> *Giggle* well if it makes it any better we all have our days like that... and Even if Little Tyler was already here I'd still be able to sympathize :)
> 
> Like I said its a big roller coaster and sometimes I know I felt like my doctor NEVER had any good news to give me which irritated me and actually made me cry at one point.. because I felt like I fail at carrying a baby -- but here I am at 38 weeks and he's still in there safe and sound, in fact I have a cervix made of steel.. lmao
> 
> You're going to do JUST FINE. Your scan is going to be great, you'll be able to see your fetusbaby, that should be exciting.. as for the cramps, maybe try a heating pad? Not too hot, but it might help :)

My gyane, who I love to bits, is like that. On our first scan with a HB he said "well, things look good" and I said "GREAT! what's my chances?" and this was his awesome reply...

_Things look good today. But they won't necessarily be ok tomorrow_

Thanks doc. Thanks.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> No one else is preggo here with me at home. My two friends have already had their bubs and they're distracted with newborns so asking them about stupid first trimester worries just doesn't interest them.
> So I really appreciate you guys saying all this. I've genuinely felt like a nutbag, sitting on the toilet yelling "I can't fucking poop! Just come out! If I push, baby will go with or I'll tear the placenta or something!!". I've even already thought of the water breaking thing. Great, I've started 3rd tri worries a few months too early lol.
> Sorry guys, I'm a real negative cow this arvo.

Absolutely alright. There is nothing rational about a pregnant woman's mind, and that is okay. One wasn't baby related, but I would puke so hard and so much all day and all night, so i'd be dehydrated, worn out, and sleep deprived...more than once I've thought I'd have reverse bowels.

On a plus note, I've noticed everyone gets to skip out on at least one ridiculous pregnancy symptom. I've had two...no ridiculously sore boobs (although they sometimes are very itchy) and no heartburn. Hell yes.

Really though, if you have any worries that you think are insane, come ask. We generally don't say "oh just wait" or "that's silly" because we make fun of bitches that do. Plus, no one has had a similar pregnancy here (i dont think) so there's second and third and fourth etc opinions.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> My gyane, who I love to bits, is like that. On our first scan with a HB he said "well, things look good" and I said "GREAT! what's my chances?" and this was his awesome reply...
> 
> _Things look good today. But they won't necessarily be ok tomorrow_
> 
> Thanks doc. Thanks.

Well thats fucking cheerful! Humph. i would have kicked him, regardless of whether or not I liked him. Do you go every two weeks or every month?

I have a very like/hate relationship with my doctor. She refuses to say "the baby"...just "baby". Actually, she says "angel baby" which irritates me to no end.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> No one else is preggo here with me at home. My two friends have already had their bubs and they're distracted with newborns so asking them about stupid first trimester worries just doesn't interest them.
> So I really appreciate you guys saying all this. I've genuinely felt like a nutbag, sitting on the toilet yelling "I can't fucking poop! Just come out! If I push, baby will go with or I'll tear the placenta or something!!". I've even already thought of the water breaking thing. Great, I've started 3rd tri worries a few months too early lol.
> Sorry guys, I'm a real negative cow this arvo.
> 
> Absolutely alright. There is nothing rational about a pregnant woman's mind, and that is okay. One wasn't baby related, but I would puke so hard and so much all day and all night, so i'd be dehydrated, worn out, and sleep deprived...more than once I've thought I'd have reverse bowels.
> 
> On a plus note, I've noticed everyone gets to skip out on at least one ridiculous pregnancy symptom. I've had two...no ridiculously sore boobs (although they sometimes are very itchy) and no heartburn. Hell yes.
> 
> Really though, if you have any worries that you think are insane, come ask. We generally don't say "oh just wait" or "that's silly" because we make fun of bitches that do. Plus, no one has had a similar pregnancy here (i dont think) so there's second and third and fourth etc opinions.Click to expand...

I haven't had Hemorrhoids!! .. or constipation, so that's two :) 

I do get heartburn, you lucky biatch. 

And my boobs were sore in the beginning and are again here in the end :( 

That's very true we've all had very different pregnancies.. If you wanna know about being puffeh, I think me and Laura can fill you in all on that ;) lol

And yes, if you have fears, ask, we're not bitchy and we're not going to laugh at you. I hate the "OH JUST YOU WAIT" types. Fuck that. Tell me if I am normal and elaborate on your experience, then go away so I can reflect on it, don't just tell me to "Wait til it gets worse"

..PEOPLE these days. Damn. :dohh:

No wonder we get along so well..


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> My gyane, who I love to bits, is like that. On our first scan with a HB he said "well, things look good" and I said "GREAT! what's my chances?" and this was his awesome reply...
> 
> _Things look good today. But they won't necessarily be ok tomorrow_
> 
> Thanks doc. Thanks.
> 
> Well thats fucking cheerful! Humph. i would have kicked him, regardless of whether or not I liked him. Do you go every two weeks or every month?
> 
> I have a very like/hate relationship with my doctor. She refuses to say "the baby"...just "baby". Actually, she says "angel baby" which irritates me to no end.Click to expand...

My doctor calls him "him"... but my ultrasound tech calls him "the little muffin" due to his cheeks... 0.o

I would have kicked your doctor too, that's not at all encouraging, he should have said "SO FAR THINGS LOOK GREAT" and left it at that. There's no need to scare you more esp with your history.


----------



## Emerald87

ANGLE BABY?! Does she know what that means?!!?!?! Now that deserves some kicking too.

I saw my gynae every 2 weeks from conception to 8 weeks. He then said I only need to see him if something goes wrong. He's not actually an Obs anymore so I was damn lucky he looked after me that long and gave me a scan each time. He found my infertility so I can't really thank him enough because he took me seriously. He also helped conceive this one in a not suss kinda way. Clomid baby all the way! Lol.


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, does it feel better to have a real idea on when you're baby will be here? I just realized you changed your signature and for the first time ever there's an actual date :)


I feel it's an accomplishment for you =) Im also jealous that you KNOW when she's coming, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I haven't had Hemorrhoids!! .. or constipation, so that's two :)
> 
> I do get heartburn, you lucky biatch.
> 
> And my boobs were sore in the beginning and are again here in the end :(
> 
> That's very true we've all had very different pregnancies.. If you wanna know about being puffeh, I think me and Laura can fill you in all on that ;) lol
> 
> And yes, if you have fears, ask, we're not bitchy and we're not going to laugh at you. I hate the "OH JUST YOU WAIT" types. Fuck that. Tell me if I am normal and elaborate on your experience, then go away so I can reflect on it, don't just tell me to "Wait til it gets worse"
> 
> ..PEOPLE these days. Damn. :dohh:
> 
> No wonder we get along so well..

Can I swap you the constipation for the heart burn? :p

Ugh, I'm so thankful you're not the "just you wait..." types. Already had that sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (x10000000) much. Yes, I know it's my first, and yes, I know it all goes downhill but seriously, I'm sure you bitched at the same time in your pregnancy *breath*

HOWEVER feel free to tell me my fears are completely ridiculous - of course in a humorous and affectionate way. Like "Emerald, seriously? You daft cow, that's not going to hurt bub" or "you're a fucking nutbag"

On a different note, and off my depressed state, how are you guys? Any more cervix-bashing fun?


----------



## ashiozz

Oh-- There was cervix bashing Tuesday for me.. and it hurt like hell again, and I almost cried. I was squeezing Mitch's hand really hard, because once again,she tried jamming her finger into a closed hole.. what part of closed do they not understand..? 

>< It is softer, but still closed. Muh cervix is a steel trap.. which is fine, through first and second tri, but ITS TIME TO OPEN!... I don't contract much either (BH or otherwise) so I'll probably either go into full blown labor all at once or need induced.

They won't let me go past 41 weeks which is good.. but I had to walk around the store after the cervical rapeage occurred ... I thought I was going to die.

I feel better today though.. only to do it again next tuesday..


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ANGLE BABY?! Does she know what that means?!!?!?! Now that deserves some kicking too.
> 
> I saw my gynae every 2 weeks from conception to 8 weeks. He then said I only need to see him if something goes wrong. He's not actually an Obs anymore so I was damn lucky he looked after me that long and gave me a scan each time. He found my infertility so I can't really thank him enough because he took me seriously. He also helped conceive this one in a not suss kinda way. Clomid baby all the way! Lol.

I explained it to her and she just kind of looked at me like I was stupid. Whatever.

So, do you go to a different OB now or are you just supposed to wing it unless something goes wrong? O_O


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Katie, does it feel better to have a real idea on when you're baby will be here? I just realized you changed your signature and for the first time ever there's an actual date :)
> 
> 
> I feel it's an accomplishment for you =) Im also jealous that you KNOW when she's coming, but that's beside the point.

Oh good hell YES. yes, it does. People keep telling me "go walking! do jumping jacks! do any other random thing that really doesnt help induce labor!" and i'm just like "uh, no...she's coming on thursday. i'm cool with waiting."

Well, at least YOU got a real due date =P

(im totally kidding. I'd be jealous if I were you too. and not in a bitchy way, in a 'i check the forums with this giant fear that you will have popped and I will be jealous' way. I actually bet you go within a couple days of me, either before or after.)


----------



## Emerald87

I've got my GP (who is away) but I have my Mother's Hospital appointment next month. I've gone public because I can't afford private which basically means they have the right to fuck you around. I put in my referral from my GP at 6-7 weeks, got my letter at 11 weeks saying I've been "accepted" to that hospital and they gave me a Midwife appointment date. I don't have a choice in that date. If I cancel, I get excluded from that hospital. Harsh, but that's what you do for free care here. I won't pay a cent for my babby's birth so I'm thankful and will jump through their fire hoops. Plus, it's another day off :) At that appointment, I'll meet a midwife (not the one which will delivery my baby) and maybe an obs. We're only given an OBs if we're high risk e.g. multiples etc. I will be pushing for an OBs though and I think I can get my way since I'm in the industry. Docs do tend to look out for other docs and their scum.

Why do we have 6 guests lurking??


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Katie, does it feel better to have a real idea on when you're baby will be here? I just realized you changed your signature and for the first time ever there's an actual date :)
> 
> 
> I feel it's an accomplishment for you =) Im also jealous that you KNOW when she's coming, but that's beside the point.
> 
> Oh good hell YES. yes, it does. People keep telling me "go walking! do jumping jacks! do any other random thing that really doesnt help induce labor!" and i'm just like "uh, no...she's coming on thursday. i'm cool with waiting."
> 
> Well, at least YOU got a real due date =P
> 
> (im totally kidding. I'd be jealous if I were you too. and not in a bitchy way, in a 'i check the forums with this giant fear that you will have popped and I will be jealous' way. I actually bet you go within a couple days of me, either before or after.)Click to expand...


It is true I got an actual due date so I'll call it even.. haha.. I hope so, I have a fear he wont be here til May :( 


WHAT WILL I DO TIL THEN **stimpy voice** ... Oh god please tell me you've seen ren and stimpy...


My nurse practitioner told me my only hope was having lots of sex.. with Mitch in the room even.. and I blurted out "I DONT WANT TO"


I felt like the meanest wife ever....


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I have a fear my water will break in the bath tub and I won't know. ><

 If it decides to trickle like mine did, you'll know! Because it'll keep running and running... you'll towel off after the bath and feel like you're still just pissin' away down your leg. LOL 

Both times, I had to sit on a towel on the way to the hospital to protect the poor car seats.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Oh-- There was cervix bashing Tuesday for me.. and it hurt like hell again, and I almost cried. I was squeezing Mitch's hand really hard, because once again,she tried jamming her finger into a closed hole.. what part of closed do they not understand..?
> 
> >< It is softer, but still closed. Muh cervix is a steel trap.. which is fine, through first and second tri, but ITS TIME TO OPEN!... I don't contract much either (BH or otherwise) so I'll probably either go into full blown labor all at once or need induced.
> 
> They won't let me go past 41 weeks which is good.. but I had to walk around the store after the cervical rapeage occurred ... I thought I was going to die.
> 
> I feel better today though.. only to do it again next tuesday..

Do you bleed after your exams? I do. and cramp like hell.
Your cervix could be like a flower...closed and tight and never going to bloom and then BOOM, opens up to see the sun.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I've got my GP (who is away) but I have my Mother's Hospital appointment next month. I've gone public because I can't afford private which basically means they have the right to fuck you around. I put in my referral from my GP at 6-7 weeks, got my letter at 11 weeks saying I've been "accepted" to that hospital and they gave me a Midwife appointment date. I don't have a choice in that date. If I cancel, I get excluded from that hospital. Harsh, but that's what you do for free care here. I won't pay a cent for my babby's birth so I'm thankful and will jump through their fire hoops. Plus, it's another day off :) At that appointment, I'll meet a midwife (not the one which will delivery my baby) and maybe an obs. We're only given an OBs if we're high risk e.g. multiples etc. I will be pushing for an OBs though and I think I can get my way since I'm in the industry. Docs do tend to look out for other docs and their scum.
> 
> Why do we have 6 guests lurking??


So wait, in Australia you can choose between private and public healthcare systems? That sounds legit..

You can KIND OF Do that here but you have to make under a certain ridiculously low amt of money.. thankfully my husband has really good insurance...

That sounds like a lot of hoops but omg, It sounds nice that you wont be in debt for the birth.. I dont even want to look at my hospital bills :(


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I've got my GP (who is away) but I have my Mother's Hospital appointment next month. I've gone public because I can't afford private which basically means they have the right to fuck you around. I put in my referral from my GP at 6-7 weeks, got my letter at 11 weeks saying I've been "accepted" to that hospital and they gave me a Midwife appointment date. I don't have a choice in that date. If I cancel, I get excluded from that hospital. Harsh, but that's what you do for free care here. I won't pay a cent for my babby's birth so I'm thankful and will jump through their fire hoops. Plus, it's another day off :) At that appointment, I'll meet a midwife (not the one which will delivery my baby) and maybe an obs. We're only given an OBs if we're high risk e.g. multiples etc. I will be pushing for an OBs though and I think I can get my way since I'm in the industry. Docs do tend to look out for other docs and their scum.
> 
> Why do we have 6 guests lurking??

I've never understood the way non-US MW/OBs do things...wouldnt it be so much easier to assign people to people? And safer, too? 

Because people really want to come talk to us, but apparently miss the "HEY WE'RE FRIENDLY!!!!" posts.


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I have a fear my water will break in the bath tub and I won't know. ><
> 
> If it decides to trickle like mine did, you'll know! Because it'll keep running and running... you'll towel off after the bath and feel like you're still just pissin' away down your leg. LOL
> 
> Both times, I had to sit on a towel on the way to the hospital to protect the poor car seats.Click to expand...

That made me feel better :) I hope if it breaks i don't gush so i'll know.. And My husband talks about putting towels in the car for me too :(


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> It is true I got an actual due date so I'll call it even.. haha.. I hope so, I have a fear he wont be here til May :(
> 
> 
> WHAT WILL I DO TIL THEN **stimpy voice** ... Oh god please tell me you've seen ren and stimpy...
> 
> 
> My nurse practitioner told me my only hope was having lots of sex.. with Mitch in the room even.. and I blurted out "I DONT WANT TO"
> 
> 
> I felt like the meanest wife ever....

DUH i've seen ren and stimpy. I am an american child that was around in the 90s...

try EPO. really. it smells like pottery clay and isnt really that icky.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Oh-- There was cervix bashing Tuesday for me.. and it hurt like hell again, and I almost cried. I was squeezing Mitch's hand really hard, because once again,she tried jamming her finger into a closed hole.. what part of closed do they not understand..?
> 
> >< It is softer, but still closed. Muh cervix is a steel trap.. which is fine, through first and second tri, but ITS TIME TO OPEN!... I don't contract much either (BH or otherwise) so I'll probably either go into full blown labor all at once or need induced.
> 
> They won't let me go past 41 weeks which is good.. but I had to walk around the store after the cervical rapeage occurred ... I thought I was going to die.
> 
> I feel better today though.. only to do it again next tuesday..
> 
> Do you bleed after your exams? I do. and cramp like hell.
> Your cervix could be like a flower...closed and tight and never going to bloom and then BOOM, opens up to see the sun.Click to expand...


I don't bleed, which shocks me, because in 2nd tri i popped a blood vessel in my cervix and really freaked out cuz I bled.. but I havent bled since then.

CERVIX OF STEEL! .. yes.. it is a delicate flower.. **exposes cervix to sun to induce labor..**


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> That made me feel better :) I hope if it breaks i don't gush so i'll know.. And My husband talks about putting towels in the car for me too :(

Apparently that shit stains the seats REALLY bad


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> It is true I got an actual due date so I'll call it even.. haha.. I hope so, I have a fear he wont be here til May :(
> 
> 
> WHAT WILL I DO TIL THEN **stimpy voice** ... Oh god please tell me you've seen ren and stimpy...
> 
> 
> My nurse practitioner told me my only hope was having lots of sex.. with Mitch in the room even.. and I blurted out "I DONT WANT TO"
> 
> 
> I felt like the meanest wife ever....
> 
> DUH i've seen ren and stimpy. I am an american child that was around in the 90s...
> 
> try EPO. really. it smells like pottery clay and isnt really that icky.Click to expand...

I cant even FIND EPO... :(


----------



## ..katie..

really? even my podunk town had some at pamida...

Do you have door-to-door duTerra oil sellers there?


----------



## ashiozz

not that I am aware of? But no one really solicits in my neighborhood.. I live like, past civilization.. like.. there's an outdoor mall like 6 mins from my house, if you drive past that you hit the desert, no one realizes people live beyond that point... lmao


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> So wait, in Australia you can choose between private and public healthcare systems? That sounds legit..
> 
> You can KIND OF Do that here but you have to make under a certain ridiculously low amt of money.. thankfully my husband has really good insurance...
> 
> That sounds like a lot of hoops but omg, It sounds nice that you wont be in debt for the birth.. I dont even want to look at my hospital bills :(

Yep. If you have private insurance, you can choose private (you can pay for it out of pocket too but it's all upfront) We weighed up if we can afford upfront, which we decided overall wouldn't be the best thing. We don't have private insurance.
Ironically, while private has the best rooms and service like single rooms, nice meals, prolonged stay, public has much better health care. The docs are more experienced and tend to care more. Plus, the hospital I'm going to has the best NICU in pretty much the country and we all know, everything is going to go wrong :winkwink: But best to be safe
The public system is paid for by the government's Medicare. If you don't have private insurance you are looked after by the government. If you earn WAY too much you have to pay a levee in your tax return, but you're still covered. My doctor "bulk bills" which means they charge every consultation to the government. It means they don't get as much money per patient than if they billed patients directly (which many do). If you pay for an appointment, you go into a Medicare office and get back what they would have paid the doc (a rebate) e.g. if the doc charged you $45 you might get about $33 back from Medicare.
We have a great system. I'm very thankful.
The advantage of going private is shorter wait lists, cover for elective procedures (which Medicare obviously wont touch), choice of doctor and hospital.


----------



## ashiozz

Oo.. interesting Health care lesson: Here most people have private insurance and the doctors bill directly to insurance and then we get bills for what wasn't covered 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Oo.. interesting Health care lesson: Here most people have private insurance and the doctors bill directly to insurance and then we get bills for what wasn't covered 0.o

Lol much more succinct than mine.

I'm going to have to go have that nap. I'm getting too grouchy and sad at the same time. Catch you awesome ladies later.

BTW Congrats on your due date Katie! Very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ashiozz

Have a good nap!! 

..anyone think I can convince DH to gimme a back rub..?


----------



## ashiozz

SWEET! it worked. imma go get my backrub on and watch some TV :)

NIGHTTTT


----------



## gigglebox

fuck you fios! i know the rest of the time zone is asleep but why do you have to do your update at 4:30 and freeze my t.v.?

hello AM world. fussy cheeks is up yet again. can't be too mad though as he gave me a 5ish hour break. 

catching up as usual...katie i misunderstood about the blood...obviously lol. how many times have you donated? every time i've had the opportunity i had been recently tattooed and they wouldn't let me. are weird blood types desirable? is a- weird?i mean i know it's no o...


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> No one else is preggo here with me at home. My two friends have already had their bubs and they're distracted with newborns so asking them about stupid first trimester worries just doesn't interest them.
> So I really appreciate you guys saying all this. I've genuinely felt like a nutbag, sitting on the toilet yelling "I can't fucking poop! Just come out! If I push, baby will go with or I'll tear the placenta or something!!". I've even already thought of the water breaking thing. Great, I've started 3rd tri worries a few months too early lol.
> Sorry guys, I'm a real negative cow this arvo.
> 
> Absolutely alright. There is nothing rational about a pregnant woman's mind, and that is okay. One wasn't baby related, but I would puke so hard and so much all day and all night, so i'd be dehydrated, worn out, and sleep deprived...more than once I've thought I'd have reverse bowels.
> 
> On a plus note, I've noticed everyone gets to skip out on at least one ridiculous pregnancy symptom. I've had two...no ridiculously sore boobs (although they sometimes are very itchy) and no heartburn. Hell yes.
> 
> Really though, if you have any worries that you think are insane, come ask. We generally don't say "oh just wait" or "that's silly" because we make fun of bitches that do. Plus, no one has had a similar pregnancy here (i dont think) so there's second and third and fourth etc opinions.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had Hemorrhoids!! .. or constipation, so that's two :)
> 
> I do get heartburn, you lucky biatch.
> 
> And my boobs were sore in the beginning and are again here in the end :(
> 
> That's very true we've all had very different pregnancies.. If you wanna know about being puffeh, I think me and Laura can fill you in all on that ;) lol
> 
> And yes, if you have fears, ask, we're not bitchy and we're not going to laugh at you. I hate the "OH JUST YOU WAIT" types. Fuck that. Tell me if I am normal and elaborate on your experience, then go away so I can reflect on it, don't just tell me to "Wait til it gets worse"
> 
> ..PEOPLE these days. Damn. :dohh:
> 
> No wonder we get along so well..Click to expand...

honestly, if i didn't have the growing belly and lack of period (edit: and the 16+ positive tests...no exaggeration) i think i would have made it to 32 weeks without knowing i was pregnant. i puked once my entire pregnancy and that was after bad sushi. otherwise never became ill. no sore boobs either, and even now with milk in i think i could probably fit in all my old bras. after 32 was a whole new game though...


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I have a fear my water will break in the bath tub and I won't know. ><
> 
> If it decides to trickle like mine did, you'll know! Because it'll keep running and running... you'll towel off after the bath and feel like you're still just pissin' away down your leg. LOL
> 
> Both times, I had to sit on a towel on the way to the hospital to protect the poor car seats.Click to expand...
> 
> That made me feel better :) I hope if it breaks i don't gush so i'll know.. And My husband talks about putting towels in the car for me too :(Click to expand...

the day i went into labor hubs made me sit on my sweatshirt in his car for the first time ever. i was all "omg it's not gonna happen like that. most women contract first blah blah blah..."

and then it broke on my couch 10 minutes after getting home lol


----------



## Emerald87

Back from my nap. We can chat while the other girls are asleep? How's Des?


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> You just ruined the whole show. I don't need to watch it now!!
> 
> As for the musical - they stole that off scrubs; the greatest Dr. show of ALL time.
> 
> Today is shit. I'm in a bad mood, in pain, obsessing and scared. Tell me something interesting to get my mind off everything. Else I'll cry. Meh, I'll probably cry anyway.

i read that somewhere... that doctors consider Scrubs the most accurate medical show ever...


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> The cat was trying in vain to suffocate Tyler
> 
> Nah, She will love him because he's a male.
> She was on my tummy purring all creepy...
> 
> I'm onto her.. she's up to something...Click to expand...

She's willing the baby out for you? ;)

ETA: I'm awake because a certain little punk baby wouldn't wake up to nom, and my right boob was going to explode. Just finished pumping and? She's starting to wake up. FML.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> EXACTLY. And if you happen to have a day where you're not worried about those things, you're worried about really stupid shit. *Like, in first trimester, I was worried that if I pooped and had to strain, or if i sneezed, i'd cause a miscarriage.* And now, in 3rd, I'm worried that i'll poop and have the baby in the damn toilet.
> 
> Good, I'm not the only fucking psycho.Click to expand...
> 
> These are legit concerns..
> I have a fear my water will break in the bath tub and I won't know. ><Click to expand...

Legitimate fear. Granted mine broke in labor with Tyler, but it broke in the bathtub and I never noticed.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> *Giggle* well if it makes it any better we all have our days like that... and Even if Little Tyler was already here I'd still be able to sympathize :)
> 
> Like I said its a big roller coaster and sometimes I know I felt like my doctor NEVER had any good news to give me which irritated me and actually made me cry at one point.. because I felt like I fail at carrying a baby -- but here I am at 38 weeks and he's still in there safe and sound, in fact I have a cervix made of steel.. lmao
> 
> You're going to do JUST FINE. Your scan is going to be great, you'll be able to see your fetusbaby, that should be exciting.. as for the cramps, maybe try a heating pad? Not too hot, but it might help :)
> 
> My gyane, who I love to bits, is like that. On our first scan with a HB he said "well, things look good" and I said "GREAT! what's my chances?" and this was his awesome reply...
> 
> _Things look good today. But they won't necessarily be ok tomorrow_
> 
> Thanks doc. Thanks.Click to expand...

I'd volunteer to come slap HIM for you, but I don't have a hazmat suit at the ready. Some doctors are just stupid. :(

I read somewhere that if you hear a heartbeat at 8 weeks, the odds of the pregnancy being viable and continuing are like 97%. You're good. :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> No one else is preggo here with me at home. My two friends have already had their bubs and they're distracted with newborns so asking them about stupid first trimester worries just doesn't interest them.
> So I really appreciate you guys saying all this. I've genuinely felt like a nutbag, sitting on the toilet yelling "I can't fucking poop! Just come out! If I push, baby will go with or I'll tear the placenta or something!!". I've even already thought of the water breaking thing. Great, I've started 3rd tri worries a few months too early lol.
> Sorry guys, I'm a real negative cow this arvo.
> 
> Absolutely alright. There is nothing rational about a pregnant woman's mind, and that is okay. One wasn't baby related, but I would puke so hard and so much all day and all night, so i'd be dehydrated, worn out, and sleep deprived...more than once I've thought I'd have reverse bowels.
> 
> On a plus note, I've noticed everyone gets to skip out on at least one ridiculous pregnancy symptom. I've had two...no ridiculously sore boobs (although they sometimes are very itchy) and no heartburn. Hell yes.
> 
> Really though, if you have any worries that you think are insane, come ask. We generally don't say "oh just wait" or "that's silly" because we make fun of bitches that do. Plus, no one has had a similar pregnancy here (i dont think) so there's second and third and fourth etc opinions.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had Hemorrhoids!! .. or constipation, so that's two :)
> 
> I do get heartburn, you lucky biatch.
> 
> And my boobs were sore in the beginning and are again here in the end :(
> 
> That's very true we've all had very different pregnancies.. If you wanna know about being puffeh, I think me and Laura can fill you in all on that ;) lol
> 
> And yes, if you have fears, ask, we're not bitchy and we're not going to laugh at you. I hate the "OH JUST YOU WAIT" types. Fuck that. Tell me if I am normal and elaborate on your experience, then go away so I can reflect on it, don't just tell me to "Wait til it gets worse"
> 
> ..PEOPLE these days. Damn. :dohh:
> 
> No wonder we get along so well..Click to expand...

Oh, I did super puffy too!

Hmm... symptoms I skipped... I skipped hemmroids too. (Yay!) I "skipped" the 2nd trimester "energy burst", which blows cause I needed it. I also skipped nesting. Which double blows cause my house is still a nuclear disaster site and now I don't have time to do anything about it. LOL


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> My gyane, who I love to bits, is like that. On our first scan with a HB he said "well, things look good" and I said "GREAT! what's my chances?" and this was his awesome reply...
> 
> _Things look good today. But they won't necessarily be ok tomorrow_
> 
> Thanks doc. Thanks.
> 
> Well thats fucking cheerful! Humph. i would have kicked him, regardless of whether or not I liked him. Do you go every two weeks or every month?
> 
> I have a very like/hate relationship with my doctor. She refuses to say "the baby"...just "baby". Actually, she says "angel baby" which irritates me to no end.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor calls him "him"... but my ultrasound tech calls him "the little muffin" due to his cheeks... 0.o
> 
> I would have kicked your doctor too, that's not at all encouraging, he should have said "SO FAR THINGS LOOK GREAT" and left it at that. There's no need to scare you more esp with your history.Click to expand...

I kind of want to call him Peter Cottontail. <ducks and runs>


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my GP (who is away) but I have my Mother's Hospital appointment next month. I've gone public because I can't afford private which basically means they have the right to fuck you around. I put in my referral from my GP at 6-7 weeks, got my letter at 11 weeks saying I've been "accepted" to that hospital and they gave me a Midwife appointment date. I don't have a choice in that date. If I cancel, I get excluded from that hospital. Harsh, but that's what you do for free care here. I won't pay a cent for my babby's birth so I'm thankful and will jump through their fire hoops. Plus, it's another day off :) At that appointment, I'll meet a midwife (not the one which will delivery my baby) and maybe an obs. We're only given an OBs if we're high risk e.g. multiples etc. I will be pushing for an OBs though and I think I can get my way since I'm in the industry. Docs do tend to look out for other docs and their scum.
> 
> Why do we have 6 guests lurking??
> 
> 
> So wait, in Australia you can choose between private and public healthcare systems? That sounds legit..
> 
> You can KIND OF Do that here but you have to make under a certain ridiculously low amt of money.. thankfully my husband has really good insurance...
> 
> That sounds like a lot of hoops but omg, It sounds nice that you wont be in debt for the birth.. I dont even want to look at my hospital bills :(Click to expand...

I have a REALLY good HMO, and my "share" of my c-sec was over $2700. I'm just grateful the VA will pick up the tab for the rest. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> I kind of want to call him Peter Cottontail. <ducks and runs>

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA me too


----------



## Emerald87

Ok, seriously, what the fuck is wrong with me? I just ventured into 2nd tri losses. Why would I do that to myself? They're all talking about how their pregnancies didn't feel real and they didn't feel connected and they knew it would end in a loss.

I haven't felt like this is real and I think I've only "connected" a couple of times, once being tonight.

Please, kill me or pump me with drugs for 6 months. I just need to be asleep and out of my misery.


----------



## Menelly

It's completely normal to freak out and worry and stuff. And, I'm gonna be fair: I didn't feel my pregnancy was "real" until I started feeling her move. Ever. I thought the tests were fucking with me.

I didn't really "bond" with her until I was told she was a girl. It's not that I wouldn't have bonded with a boy, it's that I find it very hard to bond with an "it". It's why I insisted I find out gender, my hubby wanted to stay team yellow. I told him he can carry the next baby and stay team yellow with that one. ;)

So it's TOTALLY NORMAL to have that unreal feeling and lack of bonding. It's sometimes hard to form an emotional connection with something that still looks more like a fish than a baby. 

You'll get there, I promise.

Now, stay out of 2nd tri losses! You'll have plenty of time to fear stillbirth later.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> It's completely normal to freak out and worry and stuff. And, I'm gonna be fair: I didn't feel my pregnancy was "real" until I started feeling her move. Ever. I thought the tests were fucking with me.
> 
> I didn't really "bond" with her until I was told she was a girl. It's not that I wouldn't have bonded with a boy, it's that I find it very hard to bond with an "it". It's why I insisted I find out gender, my hubby wanted to stay team yellow. I told him he can carry the next baby and stay team yellow with that one. ;)
> 
> So it's TOTALLY NORMAL to have that unreal feeling and lack of bonding. It's sometimes hard to form an emotional connection with something that still looks more like a fish than a baby.
> 
> You'll get there, I promise.
> 
> Now, stay out of 2nd tri losses! You'll have plenty of time to fear stillbirth later.

Ok, reading that _really _helped. Thanks.

I feel heartless that I can't connect but yeh I think part of it is calling my baby "it". I hate that and hope that on Monday they can give me some indication, even if it's a guess so I can give it an identity.

Yay for assuming the worst!


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It's completely normal to freak out and worry and stuff. And, I'm gonna be fair: I didn't feel my pregnancy was "real" until I started feeling her move. Ever. I thought the tests were fucking with me.
> 
> I didn't really "bond" with her until I was told she was a girl. It's not that I wouldn't have bonded with a boy, it's that I find it very hard to bond with an "it". It's why I insisted I find out gender, my hubby wanted to stay team yellow. I told him he can carry the next baby and stay team yellow with that one. ;)
> 
> So it's TOTALLY NORMAL to have that unreal feeling and lack of bonding. It's sometimes hard to form an emotional connection with something that still looks more like a fish than a baby.
> 
> You'll get there, I promise.
> 
> Now, stay out of 2nd tri losses! You'll have plenty of time to fear stillbirth later.
> 
> Ok, reading that _really _helped. Thanks.
> 
> I feel heartless that I can't connect but yeh I think part of it is calling my baby "it". I hate that and hope that on Monday they can give me some indication, even if it's a guess so I can give it an identity.
> 
> Yay for assuming the worst!Click to expand...

I know it's silly, and likely only 50/50, but https://www.intelligender.com/home.html worked for me. LOL. I got girl results.

Granted, I also got girl results from the Chinese Gender predictor. Actually, every single goofy "test" I took said girl. (And yet, I was totally sure she was going to come out a boy, because all I owned was pink and I was sure the doctor made a mistake cause I bought all pink. LOL. So even when you get gender results, you'll spend time agonizing 'was the sonagrapher right? What if they saw it wrong?')


----------



## Emerald87

Every goofy tests say girl for me but I'm convinced it's a boy


----------



## Menelly

I was totally convinced Kesslie was a boy too, until the ultrasound. And, even then, I was sure the sonographer had made a mistake, cause I was sure she was a boy. And then a second sonographer told me girl. And then a third did. And by that point, I thought she might actually be a girl, but I was still afraid she'd come out a boy. LOL

It wasn't till the second ultrasound I could even believe it enough to go buy pink. I don't trust those guys... they make mistakes. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Tell my tummy owies to go away :(


----------



## gigglebox

em--not sure if this will mean anything but i spent a great deal of this pregnancy expecting a loss, not because of a previous loss but because my 12 week NT scan went horribly wrong. i have an entire thread about it here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...807-cystic-hygroma-not-good-scan-updated.html

i tried to go back and read the thing to see how far my little man has come but i can't do it; it's hard for me to accept that i was considering termination at one point due to his very grim diagnosis...but where i'm going with this is i was super disconnected probably through 20 weeks. every ultrasound i expected the worst.

but it all turned out fine in the end! 

and when i think of all that, the lack of sleep doesn't seem so bad :)


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> em--not sure if this will mean anything but i spent a great deal of this pregnancy expecting a loss, not because of a previous loss but because my 12 week NT scan went horribly wrong. i have an entire thread about it here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...807-cystic-hygroma-not-good-scan-updated.html
> 
> i tried to go back and read the thing to see how far my little man has come but i can't do it; it's hard for me to accept that i was considering termination at one point due to his very grim diagnosis...but where i'm going with this is i was super disconnected probably through 20 weeks. every ultrasound i expected the worst.
> 
> but it all turned out fine in the end!
> 
> and when i think of all that, the lack of sleep doesn't seem so bad :)

You're right. I don't have any indication something is wrong and I should be thankful. I couldn't imagine how hard that was, I suppose I'm so petrified that if it happened to someone as nice as you, what's stopping something terrible happening to me?
Lots hinges on Monday. But I have a very reliable and sweet sonnographer and I know her reasonably well. She'll be thorough and tell me everything upfront.
I'm going to sleep on it and hopefully this is just a bad day and I'm back to my cynical, fun self tomorrow.
Thanks for letting me whinge today guys. If I could bring you cookies I totally would!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> My gyane, who I love to bits, is like that. On our first scan with a HB he said "well, things look good" and I said "GREAT! what's my chances?" and this was his awesome reply...
> 
> _Things look good today. But they won't necessarily be ok tomorrow_
> 
> Thanks doc. Thanks.
> 
> Well thats fucking cheerful! Humph. i would have kicked him, regardless of whether or not I liked him. Do you go every two weeks or every month?
> 
> I have a very like/hate relationship with my doctor. She refuses to say "the baby"...just "baby". Actually, she says "angel baby" which irritates me to no end.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor calls him "him"... but my ultrasound tech calls him "the little muffin" due to his cheeks... 0.o
> 
> I would have kicked your doctor too, that's not at all encouraging, he should have said "SO FAR THINGS LOOK GREAT" and left it at that. There's no need to scare you more esp with your history.Click to expand...
> 
> I kind of want to call him Peter Cottontail. <ducks and runs>Click to expand...

My poor boy will forever be known to this forum as the baby with the bunny tail :( lmao.. That's OK, least he's going to be adorable :)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Ok, seriously, what the fuck is wrong with me? I just ventured into 2nd tri losses. Why would I do that to myself? They're all talking about how their pregnancies didn't feel real and they didn't feel connected and they knew it would end in a loss.
> 
> I haven't felt like this is real and I think I've only "connected" a couple of times, once being tonight.
> 
> Please, kill me or pump me with drugs for 6 months. I just need to be asleep and out of my misery.


... Can I tell you that right now you're being a nutcase? I know it's mean, but you really need to relax. Relaxation is KEY .. and at this point as Lia said you're pretty golden if you saw/heard a heartbeat.. I didn't feel "connected" until I started feeling him move and I had to see him on the screen a few appointments in a row because of some kidney issues he had.

You're going to be OK.. baby is going to be OK.. When you get your scan you will feel better :) 


I don't think anyone ever KNOWS when its going to end in a loss, we all worry that it will, though...

You're normal for worrying, but you've got to try to relax for the baby and for yourself...


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> ...* Can I tell you that right now you're being a nutcase? *I know it's mean, but you really need to relax. Relaxation is KEY .. and at this point as Lia said you're pretty golden if you saw/heard a heartbeat.. I didn't feel "connected" until I started feeling him move and I had to see him on the screen a few appointments in a row because of some kidney issues he had.
> 
> You're going to be OK.. baby is going to be OK.. When you get your scan you will feel better :)
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone ever KNOWS when its going to end in a loss, we all worry that it will, though...
> 
> You're normal for worrying, but you've got to try to relax for the baby and for yourself...

Lol, yes, yes you can :)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> fuck you fios! i know the rest of the time zone is asleep but why do you have to do your update at 4:30 and freeze my t.v.?
> 
> hello AM world. fussy cheeks is up yet again. can't be too mad though as he gave me a 5ish hour break.
> 
> catching up as usual...katie i misunderstood about the blood...obviously lol. how many times have you donated? every time i've had the opportunity i had been recently tattooed and they wouldn't let me. are weird blood types desirable? is a- weird?i mean i know it's no o...

All blood is wonderful. there's a bazillion people out there with all bloods. Negs can go to both positives and negatives. So yes, you have gold running through your veins, too =)
Since I was 16, I've only missed 2 times...once because I was (am) obscenely pregnant, twice because I had more ink in my veins than blood. So i've been 5, I believe.

How is Des this fine morning, other than up?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It's completely normal to freak out and worry and stuff. And, I'm gonna be fair: I didn't feel my pregnancy was "real" until I started feeling her move. Ever. I thought the tests were fucking with me.
> 
> I didn't really "bond" with her until I was told she was a girl. It's not that I wouldn't have bonded with a boy, it's that I find it very hard to bond with an "it". It's why I insisted I find out gender, my hubby wanted to stay team yellow. I told him he can carry the next baby and stay team yellow with that one. ;)
> 
> So it's TOTALLY NORMAL to have that unreal feeling and lack of bonding. It's sometimes hard to form an emotional connection with something that still looks more like a fish than a baby.
> 
> You'll get there, I promise.
> 
> Now, stay out of 2nd tri losses! You'll have plenty of time to fear stillbirth later.
> 
> Ok, reading that _really _helped. Thanks.
> 
> I feel heartless that I can't connect but yeh I think part of it is calling my baby "it". I hate that and hope that on Monday they can give me some indication, even if it's a guess so I can give it an identity.
> 
> Yay for assuming the worst!Click to expand...

If it helps, i didn't feel connected until I could physically see my stomach move, and even then, sometimes i just dont have it. Which makes me feel completely shitty, but thats how it is. I call her "she" because I cant call her 'it' or I feel guilty, but calling her Addison in normal, vocal conversation is hard. I've sang to her a few times, but no real......interaction on my end, I guess? Although, when she wasn't locked and loaded, i'd take a flashlight and put it on my stomach and see if she could kick her way out. =)

Also, I know quite a few people who don't connect until birth. or, even after. So, like Lia said, it's cool. stay out of Losses.


----------



## ..katie..

So, it feels like I have a bowling ball hanging out inside my vagina. Bitches don't lie, I guess...bitches don't lie.


----------



## ..katie..

OH! Also, I know this is long past, but insurance!!!
Not-pregnant, I have fantastic insurance. Well, sort of. It covers any doctor visit in Utah, including hospital stays (which was really awesome back in 2009, when I had just graduated high school and was in college and jobless and sick as a fucking dog.)...it only covers UT though, so if I need to be rushed to a hospital, and they take me to one here, i'm kind of screwed. In the rat-bite incident, I wasn't quite sure how all the insurance worked, and I could barely find my foot, and they were trying to get me to sign a paper agreeing to a life flight to the UofU...I, of course, assumed it would be really expensive, so I said 'no, a funeral is cheaper.' and then I passed out, so they had my mom sign as proxy for me to be taken by amb. Couple months later, the bills come....Had I taken the life flight, since it was UofU owned and operated, it would have been free. Since I took the ambulence, it came out of rock springs, wy, and it costed more than...well, a funeral.

Anyway, my insurance doesn't cover my pregnancy, which is really fucking lovely. But, I'm young, single, and don't make a hell of a lot of money, so I qualified for medicaid. So, for the past 38 weeks, I've been using medicaid, which pays for ANYTHING in wyoming. I went and got my teeth cleaned and shit. It's rather nice. I hate being on state, but it is useful. Once the baby is out, though, she's on medicaid for 2 years, and I am back on my regular insurance until i'm 26 (thank you, obamacare)...after her two years, I'll stick on my insurance for the next four years, but put her on whatever insurance whomever i'm working for offers...Hopefully, I'll be on a Home Health and Hospice job, so that will be really good for her.


Also, in the US, if you have private insurance, you have the ability to ask them to send YOU the bill directly, then you can send it to your company if you wish. So, if you have the sniffles and just have to pay for a clinic visit, no procedures, you can pay out-of-pocket for it and NOT raise your premium. Which is nice


Edit: wow. check out that spelling. i rock.


----------



## ..katie..

lonely, i am so lonely....i have nobody.......to call my own.....OOOOOHHHHohohohohoh lonely....

Jesus people. screw you all and your lives that have to be lived. Humph.


Also, Happy Friday the 13th!!!
and, my friend called my today and said "if we needed to, I would totally deliver your baby for you."....i thought it was sweet.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> My gyane, who I love to bits, is like that. On our first scan with a HB he said "well, things look good" and I said "GREAT! what's my chances?" and this was his awesome reply...
> 
> _Things look good today. But they won't necessarily be ok tomorrow_
> 
> Thanks doc. Thanks.
> 
> Well thats fucking cheerful! Humph. i would have kicked him, regardless of whether or not I liked him. Do you go every two weeks or every month?
> 
> I have a very like/hate relationship with my doctor. She refuses to say "the baby"...just "baby". Actually, she says "angel baby" which irritates me to no end.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor calls him "him"... but my ultrasound tech calls him "the little muffin" due to his cheeks... 0.o
> 
> I would have kicked your doctor too, that's not at all encouraging, he should have said "SO FAR THINGS LOOK GREAT" and left it at that. There's no need to scare you more esp with your history.Click to expand...
> 
> I kind of want to call him Peter Cottontail. <ducks and runs>Click to expand...
> 
> My poor boy will forever be known to this forum as the baby with the bunny tail :( lmao.. That's OK, least he's going to be adorable :)Click to expand...

Well, at least till you pop him out and give us tail free pictures! LOL


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> lonely, i am so lonely....i have nobody.......to call my own.....OOOOOHHHHohohohohoh lonely....
> 
> Jesus people. screw you all and your lives that have to be lived. Humph.
> 
> 
> Also, Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> and, my friend called my today and said "if we needed to, I would totally deliver your baby for you."....i thought it was sweet.

Oh, I wasn't living... I was SLEEPING with my somehow still sleepy baby. She's been asleep (wakes to nom but goes right back to bed) since 11pm. :) (Laura, don't hate me!!) She finally woke up demanding to get out of bed at 10:30am.


----------



## ..katie..

yay! I'm glad you got some sleep. Good baby =)


----------



## ..katie..

Oh hell. I had such grand plans on the day...i was going to clean, cook dinner, go wash my car inside and out...

And then I harfed breakfast. and then I got in the shower and put on clothes, which left me feeling like I just ran a marathon. And then i looked outside and its fucking snowing.

So, I have no motivation. nap time?


----------



## Menelly

SUCH a good baby!! I am so lucky. I swear, my first didn't sleep for more than 30 min at a time for 3 months. I thought all babies were that bad on sleep.


----------



## Menelly

Ew to snow. Really? I haven't looked outside at all. Please say it isn't snowing here, I'll cry. :( I have to drive up to Davis County to pick my son up from school!


----------



## ..katie..

idk if its snowing there. we generally get our storms from utah. It's not heavy yet, just a couple flakes. but still annoying as shit.

lemme check weather report.


----------



## ..katie..

Okay, nvm on that. It says it's not snowing. It is snowing. I can see it.


damn tricksters.


----------



## ..katie..

it says its coming from the southwest...which would be you. hmm.


----------



## Menelly

I don't see any snow outside, and we're being told "chance of thundershowers later" so... maybe OK? 

Still, phooey to snow.


----------



## ..katie..

Let me tell you all about my ass.

My ass feels like there's a baby head, or maybe a boulder in it. I dont need to shit. it's not a shitty thing. I just cant tell the difference between my vagina and my ass anymore. I'm walking like a sumo wrestler.

I also have the sniffles.

I recieved 22 rubber ducks in the mail today. FOB ordered them and sent them to my house. Does anyone know what it's like to have 22 ducks arrive by mail? It's confusing, to say the least. then you have to call everyone you know and say "i have 22 ducks. are they yours?"


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> I know it's silly, and likely only 50/50, but https://www.intelligender.com/home.html worked for me. LOL. I got girl results. Granted, I also got girl results from the Chinese Gender predictor. Actually, every single goofy "test" I took said girl. (And yet, I was totally sure she was going to come out a boy, because all I owned was pink and I was sure the doctor made a mistake cause I bought all pink. LOL. So even when you get gender results, you'll spend time agonizing 'was the sonagrapher right? What if they saw it wrong?')

My chinese gender predictor AND intelligender thingy said boy... wrong! LOL:haha: 

Also, because I was so sick and miserable, I didn't connect either until there was actual movement. Before that it didn't seem 'real' if you will, just absolute misery for no damned reason.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I cant even FIND EPO... :(

 I got mine at good ol' Walmart. LOL. I personally had to look around a bit as it wasn't in alphabetical order with the other vitamins.


----------



## jules7521

I miss you guys!
OMG this little monster doesn't sleep ever lol well ok 2 hours at a time.. then she gets fed and changed and i have to stay awake another hour to pump lol
I am officially a zombie! but I love every moment of it. This evening I'm going to set up my laptop again and do some catching up. I feel like I have missed everything in the last week. 
Btw.. I feel old lol or should I sy I feel like i've aged like 5 years in the last week.
Please don't think I am ignoring you guys! I just have to do my reading between getting stink eye from the little monster and trying to catch a few precious moments of sleep!
Life with a preemie is fun .. she's to tiny but mighty. The only real issue besides lack of sleep we are having is keeping her bundled up. We have been keeping the air conditioning set to like 76 and even then the instant it turns on she gets cold and I have to throw an extra blanket on her. Mommy of course is melting but I don't care as long as she is warm :) Hopefully when she hits 7lbs she will be able to regulate her temp a bit better. She is now 5lbs 3 oz's and has grown 1/4" in a week bring her to 18 1/2" ( the nurse who took the measurement was a bit of a dipwad so who knows if that part is accurate lol
I'm being screamed at lol time to go feed the Bean :) I'll catch up this evening!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Let me tell you all about my ass.
> 
> My ass feels like there's a baby head, or maybe a boulder in it. I dont need to shit. it's not a shitty thing. I just cant tell the difference between my vagina and my ass anymore. I'm walking like a sumo wrestler.
> 
> I also have the sniffles.
> 
> I recieved 22 rubber ducks in the mail today. FOB ordered them and sent them to my house. Does anyone know what it's like to have 22 ducks arrive by mail? It's confusing, to say the least. then you have to call everyone you know and say "i have 22 ducks. are they yours?"

My rubberduck recently broke :( he was a light up one but wasn't sealed well enough so now he doesnt light up :( Im jealous.


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> I miss you guys!
> OMG this little monster doesn't sleep ever lol well ok 2 hours at a time.. then she gets fed and changed and i have to stay awake another hour to pump lol
> I am officially a zombie! but I love every moment of it. This evening I'm going to set up my laptop again and do some catching up. I feel like I have missed everything in the last week.
> Btw.. I feel old lol or should I sy I feel like i've aged like 5 years in the last week.
> Please don't think I am ignoring you guys! I just have to do my reading between getting stink eye from the little monster and trying to catch a few precious moments of sleep!
> Life with a preemie is fun .. she's to tiny but mighty. The only real issue besides lack of sleep we are having is keeping her bundled up. We have been keeping the air conditioning set to like 76 and even then the instant it turns on she gets cold and I have to throw an extra blanket on her. Mommy of course is melting but I don't care as long as she is warm :) Hopefully when she hits 7lbs she will be able to regulate her temp a bit better. She is now 5lbs 3 oz's and has grown 1/4" in a week bring her to 18 1/2" ( the nurse who took the measurement was a bit of a dipwad so who knows if that part is accurate lol
> I'm being screamed at lol time to go feed the Bean :) I'll catch up this evening!

We miss you too but know you have your hands full! When you have time I think you and Emerald should talk, she's worried about another loss, and I think you might be the only one of us that can relate best due to your past <3 plus WE ALL WANT OUR JULES BACK! 

kthx.

PS.. Can you sniff her for me..?


----------



## gigglebox

is there a significance to 22 ducks? that seems...oddly specific.

hope you're feeling better today em :) fussy cheeks didn't stay up too long last night so i had gone back to bed before we could have our middle of the night/middle of the day chatting session. perhaps tonight...or tomorrow...or any other day until he's 20.

i keep getting this odd sensation in my belly like he's kicking in there...so weird.

when did everyone first feel movement? i had my first flutter at 14 weeks exactly, then nothing for another 2 and a half weeks...then nothing again (at least nothing consistent) until, like, 25 weeks or so. and then pants off dance off came to be.

i felt my contractions mainly in my left ass cheek. when my epi slipped, this was where all the pain seemed to be going.

katie have you checked for hemmies yet? sounds like you might have some new friends a-brewin', if you've got that heaviness in your ass...at least that's what happened to me...though i understand all situations are different...and for the record they are all about gone now. no discomfort whatsoever. there's a tiny one but it's kind of, like, deflated? how do i describe that...

if i have a stalker who knows me they are surely horribly disgusted by me now :happydance:

hey when can i have sex again? i mean i know i'll be asking OB next week for an official answer but any ideas? hubs is almost begging for it already. i think he's happy i'm looking somewhat myself again instead of like a bloated freak. btw, weighed today and i've got 15lbs left until i'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight already. pretty crazy.


----------



## gigglebox

awwww jules! how precious :) i think i need to borrow a bit of your mommy tolerance for the sleepless nights! actually i don't mind being up with him, it's when he's fussy and yelling that i start to lose it...but this thread has been great for that too, gives me something to do when i'm just holding a wide awake baby.

how is your recovery going?


----------



## gigglebox

wait was the 22 ducks a birthday thing? am i totally losing it with that guess...? i can't keep conversations straight anymore.

does anyone watch storage wars? it is my new addiction. not storage wars texas though...i mean it's ok but it doesn't satisfy me the way the original does.

i tried some shoots with Des in his owl hat today while he was zonked. sadly he pissed and woke himself up shortly after getting into the chair i had set up, so it wasn't a very successful shoot...i haven't looked over the pictures yet but let me see if i have anything post-worthy.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> hey when can i have sex again? i mean i know i'll be asking OB next week for an official answer but any ideas? hubs is almost begging for it already. i think he's happy i'm looking somewhat myself again instead of like a bloated freak. btw, weighed today and i've got 15lbs left until i'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight already. pretty crazy.

When CAN you? Or when are you SUPPOSED to?

You are supposed to wait the 6 weeks, even with a csec. I lasted 2 weeks. LOL We had a few spare moments for sexy time and we TOOK THEM. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> is there a significance to 22 ducks? that seems...oddly specific.
> 
> hope you're feeling better today em :) fussy cheeks didn't stay up too long last night so i had gone back to bed before we could have our middle of the night/middle of the day chatting session. perhaps tonight...or tomorrow...or any other day until he's 20.
> 
> i keep getting this odd sensation in my belly like he's kicking in there...so weird.
> 
> when did everyone first feel movement? i had my first flutter at 14 weeks exactly, then nothing for another 2 and a half weeks...then nothing again (at least nothing consistent) until, like, 25 weeks or so. and then pants off dance off came to be.
> 
> i felt my contractions mainly in my left ass cheek. when my epi slipped, this was where all the pain seemed to be going.
> 
> katie have you checked for hemmies yet? sounds like you might have some new friends a-brewin', if you've got that heaviness in your ass...at least that's what happened to me...though i understand all situations are different...and for the record they are all about gone now. no discomfort whatsoever. there's a tiny one but it's kind of, like, deflated? how do i describe that...
> 
> if i have a stalker who knows me they are surely horribly disgusted by me now :happydance:
> 
> hey when can i have sex again? i mean i know i'll be asking OB next week for an official answer but any ideas? hubs is almost begging for it already. i think he's happy i'm looking somewhat myself again instead of like a bloated freak. btw, weighed today and i've got 15lbs left until i'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight already. pretty crazy.

I dont think there was a significance to the number. I think thats just how many ducks there were. there's a dead duck and a hippy duck and a policeman duck and an angel duck and a demon duck and a patriotic duck and a slutty duck...yeah O_O there's three big ones, the rest are all little ones.

I can't remember when I first felt movement. I do remember that I didn't have a lot of time between when I first felt movements on the inside to when I felt movements on the outside.

I dont think i have hemorrhoids. I havent really felt around or anything, but its very possible. It doesnt feel all heavy in my asshole, exactly, but more like above the peri...peri....taint. that thing! I have no idea how to describe it. I will feel my butt for any new friends.

Give him a blowjob! That should keep him happy for a while. You're not supposed to do it until after your first postpartum, but you had a c-section so idk if the same goes? 

AND YAY!!! for looking like oneself again. im excited for that.


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> I miss you guys!
> OMG this little monster doesn't sleep ever lol well ok 2 hours at a time.. then she gets fed and changed and i have to stay awake another hour to pump lol
> I am officially a zombie! but I love every moment of it. This evening I'm going to set up my laptop again and do some catching up. I feel like I have missed everything in the last week.
> Btw.. I feel old lol or should I sy I feel like i've aged like 5 years in the last week.
> Please don't think I am ignoring you guys! I just have to do my reading between getting stink eye from the little monster and trying to catch a few precious moments of sleep!
> Life with a preemie is fun .. she's to tiny but mighty. The only real issue besides lack of sleep we are having is keeping her bundled up. We have been keeping the air conditioning set to like 76 and even then the instant it turns on she gets cold and I have to throw an extra blanket on her. Mommy of course is melting but I don't care as long as she is warm :) Hopefully when she hits 7lbs she will be able to regulate her temp a bit better. She is now 5lbs 3 oz's and has grown 1/4" in a week bring her to 18 1/2" ( the nurse who took the measurement was a bit of a dipwad so who knows if that part is accurate lol
> I'm being screamed at lol time to go feed the Bean :) I'll catch up this evening!

I love that she's so tough =D it sounds like you're doing amazing.
We don't think you're ignoring us, we promise (speaking on everyone's behalf is kind of rude of me...ooops!)...we get that having a new little person is quite time consuming =D
PICS! i want them, damnit =)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> wait was the 22 ducks a birthday thing? am i totally losing it with that guess...? i can't keep conversations straight anymore.
> 
> *does anyone watch storage wars? it is my new addiction. not storage wars texas though...i mean it's ok but it doesn't satisfy me the way the original does.*i tried some shoots with Des in his owl hat today while he was zonked. sadly he pissed and woke himself up shortly after getting into the chair i had set up, so it wasn't a very successful shoot...i haven't looked over the pictures yet but let me see if i have anything post-worthy.

bolded nearly made me pee, just so you know.

The 22 ducks was not a birthday thing. I think they were just ducks haha

I don't watch storage wars. or catfish wars. or border wars. or dance mom wars. or any wars show. I do watch ellen, though (fifteen more minutes!)

I'm excited for pictures. they're all post worthy, even if you don't think they're gerber-magazine material.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> hey when can i have sex again? i mean i know i'll be asking OB next week for an official answer but any ideas? hubs is almost begging for it already. i think he's happy i'm looking somewhat myself again instead of like a bloated freak. btw, weighed today and i've got 15lbs left until i'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight already. pretty crazy.
> 
> When CAN you? Or when are you SUPPOSED to?
> 
> You are supposed to wait the 6 weeks, even with a csec. I lasted 2 weeks. LOL We had a few spare moments for sexy time and we TOOK THEM. LOLClick to expand...

dear god, I want sexytime.


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> dear god, I want sexytime.

I feel ya, I was like that with my first, COULD NOT GET ENOUGH!!! I think that in combination of my age and how uncomfortable I am this time is why I am the dead opposite, poor hubby, lol, I'd loan him to you, but he's a prude. LMAO!


----------



## gigglebox

daily squee :) give me your honest opinion. as i stated he had peed and was fussy; this was a shot i caught in between him screaming lol
 



Attached Files:







owl hat2.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> daily squee :) give me your honest opinion. as i stated he had peed and was fussy; this was a shot i caught in between him screaming lol

That is soooo cute, omg! He doesn't even look like he was ever fussing


----------



## gigglebox

yes, i too would love some sexy time :( but i have this weird paranoia that an orgasm is going to split my stitches. maybe it isn't an irrational thought...i don't know. but what i do know is i may have to give the ol' BJ. which i'm not too fond of but it keeps him happy. 

no sex until this bleeding stops anyway. that and i need to talk to doc about non-hormonal birth control. i really, REALLY don't want to go through all this again (at least not within the next 4-5 years). my mom told me the other day that none of us chilins were planned...she was NTNP with the first (after a miscarriage and stillbirth of twins), accidentally got pregnant with the second within 2 years, was pregnant with me (on the pill) 6 months after her second was born...then daddy got a vasectomy.


----------



## gigglebox

thanks vaurissa! he was though...here's proof!
 



Attached Files:







owl hat1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ems77

You know what's funny, at that age, even the fussy picture is cute! LOL


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> daily squee :) give me your honest opinion. as i stated he had peed and was fussy; this was a shot i caught in between him screaming lol
> 
> That is soooo cute, omg! He doesn't even look like he was ever fussingClick to expand...

I agree. Doesn't even look like an angry baby at all.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> thanks vaurissa! he was though...here's proof!

I think this picture is cuter than the other one, actually...


----------



## Emerald87

Ok. Had a good sleep and less of a paranoid nutbag today :)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ...then daddy got a vasectomy.

these are my favorite words ever.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> I miss you guys!
> OMG this little monster doesn't sleep ever lol well ok 2 hours at a time.. then she gets fed and changed and i have to stay awake another hour to pump lol
> I am officially a zombie! but I love every moment of it. This evening I'm going to set up my laptop again and do some catching up. I feel like I have missed everything in the last week.
> Btw.. I feel old lol or should I sy I feel like i've aged like 5 years in the last week.
> Please don't think I am ignoring you guys! I just have to do my reading between getting stink eye from the little monster and trying to catch a few precious moments of sleep!
> Life with a preemie is fun .. she's to tiny but mighty. The only real issue besides lack of sleep we are having is keeping her bundled up. We have been keeping the air conditioning set to like 76 and even then the instant it turns on she gets cold and I have to throw an extra blanket on her. Mommy of course is melting but I don't care as long as she is warm :) Hopefully when she hits 7lbs she will be able to regulate her temp a bit better. She is now 5lbs 3 oz's and has grown 1/4" in a week bring her to 18 1/2" ( the nurse who took the measurement was a bit of a dipwad so who knows if that part is accurate lol
> I'm being screamed at lol time to go feed the Bean :) I'll catch up this evening!
> 
> I love that she's so tough =D it sounds like you're doing amazing.
> We don't think you're ignoring us, we promise (speaking on everyone's behalf is kind of rude of me...ooops!)...we get that having a new little person is quite time consuming =D
> PICS! i want them, damnit =)Click to expand...

I can imagine that a little preemie is pretty time consuming. Jules, we miss you, but we understand that extra tiny human is taking up lots of time. We still <3 you.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> dear god, I want sexytime.

I do too. It's been almost another two weeks, and an opportunity hasn't come up yet. :( Sexytime is hard when they're in your bed! Downside to cosleeping. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

glad you're feeling better em! i swear, sleep works wonders.

yeah, i think they would have offed themselves and all of us had my mother gotten pregnant again...but knowing that birth control doesn't work on her, it doesn't work on me, and her mom must have been super fertile (7 children) i am incredibly paranoid about becoming pregnant again.

i'm thinking copper IUD but something about "...may penetrate the uterine wall and cause infertility..." freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> daily squee :) give me your honest opinion. as i stated he had peed and was fussy; this was a shot i caught in between him screaming lol

Aww, adorable! <3 That is AWESOME. :)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> glad you're feeling better em! i swear, sleep works wonders.
> 
> yeah, i think they would have offed themselves and all of us had my mother gotten pregnant again...but knowing that birth control doesn't work on her, it doesn't work on me, and her mom must have been super fertile (7 children) i am incredibly paranoid about becoming pregnant again.
> 
> i'm thinking copper IUD but something about "...may penetrate the uterine wall and cause infertility..." freaks me the fuck out.

I had a copper IUD for 11 years after Tyler. No problems at all, aside from slightly heavier periods. (Like I went from 5 day average to 6-7 day average.) But otherwise? No biggy. I LOVED how brainless it was!

I have an appointment to get another IUD on May 7th. Cause I love them. Brainless, easy, and work well. What more do you want?

I can't do hormonal birth control at all after the Nuvaring caused PE's for me, so I'm happy to go back to my IUD. :)


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> i'm thinking copper IUD but something about "...may penetrate the uterine wall and cause infertility..." freaks me the fuck out.

That's the part that scares me too, that and the pain of having it inserted, I am soooo NOT pain tolerant, course then again, I am considering norplant myself, which is still going to be painful to put in my damn arm! I loved my DEPO because I was like a man without being one... lol, no periods, no hormonal bs, nada. Found out when I got off to get pregnant however, that IT was the cause of my damn depression... Shit, scratch that now!!


----------



## gigglebox

ugh i HATED nuvaring! something about having to finger yourself every bathroom trip to make sure the damn thing was still there was not exactly what I call convenient birth control.

i'm a little nervous about the bleeding thing...i already have long-ish periods (or did anyway) so to extend it further won't be fun...but more fun that being pregnant again. how painful is insertion? how soon can you get it inserted after pregnancy?

btw being pregnant is, like, the best birth control ever. we had some pretty sweet sex at the end of the 2nd tri/start of 3rd (before i became grotesque). 

god i miss sex.


----------



## gigglebox

DEPO IS EVIL. pure evil! i mean, i know some people are in love with their depo but not me! got the lovely 120 day period and massive emotional breakdown...thanks depo!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ugh i HATED nuvaring! something about having to finger yourself every bathroom trip to make sure the damn thing was still there was not exactly what I call convenient birth control.
> 
> i'm a little nervous about the bleeding thing...i already have long-ish periods (or did anyway) so to extend it further won't be fun...but more fun that being pregnant again. how painful is insertion? how soon can you get it inserted after pregnancy?
> 
> btw being pregnant is, like, the best birth control ever. we had some pretty sweet sex at the end of the 2nd tri/start of 3rd (before i became grotesque).
> 
> god i miss sex.

Honesty time: Hurt like fucking hell getting it put in. And the asshole doctors will say "mild pinch!" and you'll want to kick them in the head but your feet are in stirrups and you think that maybe... MAYBE you shouldn't kick someone who's got stuff up in your hooha. 

You can get it in 8 weeks after pregnancy. I'd recommend doing it right then too, as it's a teensy bit less painful when your cervix is still slightly dialated and your uterus isn't quite back to its normal size yet.

And I miss sex too. Once in a month just doesn't cut it for me. I need to hire a babysitter.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> DEPO IS EVIL. pure evil! i mean, i know some people are in love with their depo but not me! got the lovely 120 day period and massive emotional breakdown...thanks depo!

My sister got the 120 days of bleeding, the 45 extra pounds, and a moustache. I am so not trying Depo. They can bite me if they even suggest it. LOL


----------



## Ems77

You know, it's funny how DEPO seems to work like magic for a very small group of people and for the rest of us does evil things... interesting drug that one!


----------



## gigglebox

right! i have only read successful depo stories but anyone i personally know who has tried is has nothing but horror to share. i had a former co-worker who gained 90lbs on it. i had asked my doctor (who prescribed it to me) about weight gain; she said "oh, weight gain is all in what you put in your mouth." yeah....no. she omitted a shit ton of info about depo that i didn't find out until after it was in my body already :( stupid doctors. you really do have to be your own advocate.


----------



## gigglebox

wooooonder boooyyyyy...what is the secret of your power?


----------



## Menelly

Can I kill my former mother in law? I know she thinks she's being helpful, but she's ruining all my fun with my son. (He lives with my ex and my ex lives with his mom. So she has fucking full time access.) I wanted to go to the nickel arcade today with him. I figured Kesslie could hang out in her carrier and stare at the pretty lights. She's told him "you can't go to Nickel Mania with mom for a few months." How the hell does she know what I want to do? I wanted to go TODAY. I had plans to go today. Stupid ho has convinced him we can't go, and cause arguing with him is pointless, we didn't go. 

I hate how this woman can ruin shit when I'm not even legally related to her anymore.


----------



## gigglebox

that's so frustrating! i hate when people suddenly think they can make choices for you, especially when said person is MIL. whattaho, fo' sho'. 

you *could* kill her, but remember you only get one free kill per lifetime so make sure you want to use it on her first.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> is there a significance to 22 ducks? that seems...oddly specific.
> 
> hope you're feeling better today em :) fussy cheeks didn't stay up too long last night so i had gone back to bed before we could have our middle of the night/middle of the day chatting session. perhaps tonight...or tomorrow...or any other day until he's 20.
> 
> i keep getting this odd sensation in my belly like he's kicking in there...so weird.
> 
> when did everyone first feel movement? i had my first flutter at 14 weeks exactly, then nothing for another 2 and a half weeks...then nothing again (at least nothing consistent) until, like, 25 weeks or so. and then pants off dance off came to be.
> 
> i felt my contractions mainly in my left ass cheek. when my epi slipped, this was where all the pain seemed to be going.
> 
> katie have you checked for hemmies yet? sounds like you might have some new friends a-brewin', if you've got that heaviness in your ass...at least that's what happened to me...though i understand all situations are different...and for the record they are all about gone now. no discomfort whatsoever. there's a tiny one but it's kind of, like, deflated? how do i describe that...
> 
> if i have a stalker who knows me they are surely horribly disgusted by me now :happydance:
> 
> hey when can i have sex again? i mean i know i'll be asking OB next week for an official answer but any ideas? hubs is almost begging for it already. i think he's happy i'm looking somewhat myself again instead of like a bloated freak. btw, weighed today and i've got 15lbs left until i'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight already. pretty crazy.

hmm so I just woke up from my nap feeling crampy 0.o...


my first movements were at 15 wks and i started feeling him consistently by then.. Dh could feel too =)

Ithink yu can have sex at 6 wks post partum again, thats what ive heard in the US...


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> daily squee :) give me your honest opinion. as i stated he had peed and was fussy; this was a shot i caught in between him screaming lol

OMG awwww!!!! I love his hat so muchhhhhhh =)


----------



## Menelly

Dear Kesslie. I'm glad you're a good baby and let me sleep. Now, will you let me put you down long enough to EAT pretty please?

/sigh


----------



## ashiozz

Is she giving you betrayed baby face? awww she's so damn precious, she just wants some love :).... enjoy it now, in the teen yrs girls don't like mommy anymore... =/


----------



## Menelly

Problem is she's sleepy, and she likes to sleep on me. :) So she doesn't want to be put down, she wants her nap. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

lmao cute :) ... I hope tyler's the type that will fall asleep wherever, not just on mom though.. i wants him outttttt


----------



## gigglebox

ok, to be fair i warned you all i was a photo nut.

making Des' announcement :) so now you will know my last name and can officially stalk me, kill me, and eat my heart. but please don't.
 



Attached Files:







funny face.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1









announcement.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ok, to be fair i warned you all i was a photo nut.
> 
> making Des' announcement :) so now you will know my last name and can officially stalk me, kill me, and eat my heart. but please don't.

I love both pics but i love his hands above his head.. hes so cute.. I wont' stalk ;) mine is Stanley, but theres a lot of Ashley Stanleys in this world, i used to have a better more unique last name but DH made me change it =(


----------



## gigglebox

ok, will take out one "with" on that announcement my dad just pointed out...also adding length


----------



## ashiozz

eep. . i didn't notice the extra with.. lmao... 

Hes so cute, are you actually into photography? 

My husband does it as a hobby but he has a lot of random hobbies... and he learns all he can about one subject and then moves onto the next...


----------



## ..katie..

I love the announcements...the pic with his arms above his head should be come a meme of sorts, though, even though it is precious.

I hate depo.

I hate stupid exmotherinlaws that ruin nicklecades. Also, is it really a nicklecade or is that just what it's called? i've never actually gone in, I end up going to the ones in the malls.

My (or what I assume to be my) cervix hurts.

I have a fever.

My last name is roitz. my little person's last name is wiley. I go by Kathryn most of the time. Now the secret is out. My last name makes me superstalkable.


HI BABYDREAMERS! Come talk to us


----------



## ashiozz

I can be stalked by my maiden last name Im sure (Lobaugh) ... 0.o Oh nohs.. 


But I doubt anyone will make the effort to try it... I go by ash most of the time, this is even what coworkers call me.. my brother mom and husband and father all call me Ashi.. this started because my brother was deaf as a child and could read lips, thats how he learned to talk so we had no idea he couldn't hear.. anyhow.. he didn't know my name had an L in it... name stuck :)


----------



## ..katie..

FINALLY! Someone got bitchy on the Discipline Your Kids thread...I've been waiting anxiously!!!


----------



## ashiozz

I havent read that one -- Did we need to go have fun? That's awful. Im supposed to be getting ready to go out to dinner, but I woke up an hour ago with this REALLY intense cramp in my tummy region.. it seems to have gone away, I Thought i was dying.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I love the announcements...the pic with his arms above his head should be come a meme of sorts, though, even though it is precious.
> 
> I hate depo.
> 
> I hate stupid exmotherinlaws that ruin nicklecades. Also, is it really a nicklecade or is that just what it's called? i've never actually gone in, I end up going to the ones in the malls.
> 
> My (or what I assume to be my) cervix hurts.
> 
> I have a fever.
> 
> My last name is roitz. my little person's last name is wiley. I go by Kathryn most of the time. Now the secret is out. My last name makes me superstalkable.
> 
> 
> HI BABYDREAMERS! Come talk to us

And... I'm still going to be secretive about my name. LOL. I'd add every single one of you on Facebook happily and you could see my name there, but I'm weird about putting it out there in Cyberland where I can't lock it down easily.

I'm sorry you have a fever.

Des is adorable, those announcements are awesome!

We actually go to Nickelmania, not Nickelcade. It's exactly like Nickelcade, but it's clean and the games actually work. ;) It's on State and about 59th south. :) If you ever want to go!


----------



## ..katie..

where in tummyland?

And I dunno...i may want to see this one be battled out...there were a bazillion pages of support...I kinda wanna see what the wolves can do when you let 'em out


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> FINALLY! Someone got bitchy on the Discipline Your Kids thread...I've been waiting anxiously!!!

Need link. Now. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I love the announcements...the pic with his arms above his head should be come a meme of sorts, though, even though it is precious.
> 
> I hate depo.
> 
> I hate stupid exmotherinlaws that ruin nicklecades. Also, is it really a nicklecade or is that just what it's called? i've never actually gone in, I end up going to the ones in the malls.
> 
> My (or what I assume to be my) cervix hurts.
> 
> I have a fever.
> 
> My last name is roitz. my little person's last name is wiley. I go by Kathryn most of the time. Now the secret is out. My last name makes me superstalkable.
> 
> 
> HI BABYDREAMERS! Come talk to us
> 
> And... I'm still going to be secretive about my name. LOL. I'd add every single one of you on Facebook happily and you could see my name there, but I'm weird about putting it out there in Cyberland where I can't lock it down easily.
> 
> I'm sorry you have a fever.
> 
> Des is adorable, those announcements are awesome!
> 
> We actually go to Nickelmania, not Nickelcade. It's exactly like Nickelcade, but it's clean and the games actually work. ;) It's on State and about 59th south. :) If you ever want to go!Click to expand...


No, but do they really cost nickels?? OOOOH!

https://www.facebook.com/tossedoffabridge
Add me, folks. Enable my facebook whoreity. Also, I'm really, really, really, really, really left-wing. so...uh....yeah. You've been warned =)


----------



## ashiozz

tummehlandddd..

Hmmm.. I typed in my former name into google.. there's some really scary lookin chick with my name... that's not me.. ><


----------



## ..katie..

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/956055-ot-rant-discipline-your-kids-public-seriously-6.html#post17047897


----------



## Menelly

Oooh, this looks like it could be a fun thread.

Added you Katie.

And it's $2.25 to get in (unless you find one of their 99 cent coupons, which aren't hard to find). Then games are between 1 & 4 nickels. Depending on the game. I can spend $8 and have Tyler entertained for hours. I like it. :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I love the announcements...the pic with his arms above his head should be come a meme of sorts, though, even though it is precious.
> 
> I hate depo.
> 
> I hate stupid exmotherinlaws that ruin nicklecades. Also, is it really a nicklecade or is that just what it's called? i've never actually gone in, I end up going to the ones in the malls.
> 
> My (or what I assume to be my) cervix hurts.
> 
> I have a fever.
> 
> My last name is roitz. my little person's last name is wiley. I go by Kathryn most of the time. Now the secret is out. My last name makes me superstalkable.
> 
> 
> HI BABYDREAMERS! Come talk to us
> 
> And... I'm still going to be secretive about my name. LOL. I'd add every single one of you on Facebook happily and you could see my name there, but I'm weird about putting it out there in Cyberland where I can't lock it down easily.
> 
> I'm sorry you have a fever.
> 
> Des is adorable, those announcements are awesome!
> 
> We actually go to Nickelmania, not Nickelcade. It's exactly like Nickelcade, but it's clean and the games actually work. ;) It's on State and about 59th south. :) If you ever want to go!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but do they really cost nickels?? OOOOH!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tossedoffabridge
> Add me, folks. Enable my facebook whoreity. Also, I'm really, really, really, really, really left-wing. so...uh....yeah. You've been warned =)Click to expand...

Totally added you ;) lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Mine is HerE: https://www.facebook.com/ashioz

Now im going to go get dressed before I get murdered for missing steak night by my dog (who I bring leftovers to.)


----------



## ..katie..

Have a good dinner!

(also, whenever I add a new friend on FB, i have to look at my profile to see what someone else would see...)


----------



## ashiozz

lmao, IDC what people see on mine but its all private and friends only and then my work people cant see anything (well the president of our company cant anyways)


----------



## Menelly

I added you Ash. Mine is the unusual name with my husbands shitty common last name tacked on. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

Ohp, its dinnertime in my world, too.

Remember the five loaves of sourdough bread I was talking about 100 pages back? Yeah, we have one whole one left.


----------



## ashiozz

hmm waiting for hubby for dinner, So I made a status about hoping tyler avoids picking 4/20 to be born, and about 8 mins after I posted such a thing someone on my facebook that knew me in highschool made a status about how idiotic people that celebrate 4/20 are.. Uhm, I don't smoke pot, I want to avoid having potday baby. wtf was that about? -.- passive aggression is lame , so is dippin in the koolaid without knowing the flavor.


----------



## Menelly

Ooh, I want sourdough! I had Dominos instead though.

I am not losing weight fast enough, cause I'm eating 100% takeout. I'm terrible. LOL


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> hmm waiting for hubby for dinner, So I made a status about hoping tyler avoids picking 4/20 to be born, and about 8 mins after I posted such a thing someone on my facebook that knew me in highschool made a status about how idiotic people that celebrate 4/20 are.. Uhm, I don't smoke pot, I want to avoid having potday baby. wtf was that about? -.- passive aggression is lame , so is dippin in the koolaid without knowing the flavor.

Oy. People suck sometimes. I have a tendency to remove passive agressive people. I had a family member get mad at me for swearing on my FB once. 90% of my family was purged that day. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao I went to hs with this person but we were never close. I was one of the quiet kids that held onto a few close friends that didn't suck near me.. but yeah. Lame. I wasn't ever into drugs though so Idk why she jumped to that conclusion...


----------



## Menelly

Cause people suck. It's the life philosophy I have to deal with the fact that... 98% of the population really does suck. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Mitch and I agree.. so we don't deal with people :) were shut ins. Lol


----------



## Menelly

I can't wait till she's old enough for more than just adoring. I mean, I love patting her hair and telling her she's loved, but I can't wait till she responds to me and stuff.


----------



## gigglebox

had a mild fever all throughout labor...jus sayin...

wow. that thread. it's kind of like why i refuse to discuss politics with pretty much everyone. people get so heated and pissed when they feel their personal opinions are under attack. as long as these kids aren't raised to be abusive/hateful/cannibals who gives a shit how someone else does it? you don't agree, raise yours differently.

BITCHES DON'T GIVE A SHIT, YO.


----------



## Menelly

Lauragiggles, time to add everyone to Facebook. ;)

And yes, who gives a shit if someone else raises their kids differently. As long as they're safe, fed, healthy, and happy... no one's business. Period. Grr.


----------



## gigglebox

ohhhhh....oh kay.


----------



## gigglebox

added whoever left links. too lazy to one-handedly search


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> added whoever left links. too lazy to one-handedly search

I'll add you from their pages. I'm set up so people can't add me as a friend. Cause I'm paranoid. Or I suck. Take your pick. LOL


----------



## Menelly

Nice to see someone else holding out against the evils of Timeline, Laura. :)


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> ugh i HATED nuvaring! something about having to finger yourself every bathroom trip to make sure the damn thing was still there was not exactly what I call convenient birth control.
> 
> i'm a little nervous about the bleeding thing...i already have long-ish periods (or did anyway) so to extend it further won't be fun...but more fun that being pregnant again. how painful is insertion? how soon can you get it inserted after pregnancy?
> 
> btw being pregnant is, like, the best birth control ever. we had some pretty sweet sex at the end of the 2nd tri/start of 3rd (before i became grotesque).
> 
> god i miss sex.

Oh God, that thing. TMI time but mine always used to hang out like a prolapsed uterus. My doctors wouldn't believe me, telling me I didn't put it in right. How many different ways can you put something into your vagina??? One cycle and that piece of shit was gone.




jules7521 said:


> I miss you guys!
> OMG this little monster doesn't sleep ever lol well ok 2 hours at a time.. then she gets fed and changed and i have to stay awake another hour to pump lol
> I am officially a zombie! but I love every moment of it. This evening I'm going to set up my laptop again and do some catching up. I feel like I have missed everything in the last week.
> Btw.. I feel old lol or should I sy I feel like i've aged like 5 years in the last week.
> Please don't think I am ignoring you guys! I just have to do my reading between getting stink eye from the little monster and trying to catch a few precious moments of sleep!
> Life with a preemie is fun .. she's to tiny but mighty. The only real issue besides lack of sleep we are having is keeping her bundled up. We have been keeping the air conditioning set to like 76 and even then the instant it turns on she gets cold and I have to throw an extra blanket on her. Mommy of course is melting but I don't care as long as she is warm :) Hopefully when she hits 7lbs she will be able to regulate her temp a bit better. She is now 5lbs 3 oz's and has grown 1/4" in a week bring her to 18 1/2" ( the nurse who took the measurement was a bit of a dipwad so who knows if that part is accurate lol
> I'm being screamed at lol time to go feed the Bean :) I'll catch up this evening!

Awwww so tiny!! Congrats on your very, very cute bundle of joy :)




Menelly said:


> Can I kill my former mother in law? I know she thinks she's being helpful, but she's ruining all my fun with my son. (He lives with my ex and my ex lives with his mom. So she has fucking full time access.) I wanted to go to the nickel arcade today with him. I figured Kesslie could hang out in her carrier and stare at the pretty lights. She's told him "you can't go to Nickel Mania with mom for a few months." How the hell does she know what I want to do? I wanted to go TODAY. I had plans to go today. Stupid ho has convinced him we can't go, and cause arguing with him is pointless, we didn't go.
> 
> I hate how this woman can ruin shit when I'm not even legally related to her anymore.

What a cow. Perhaps maming would be more appropriate as it carries less of a jail term? I don't know what nickle mania is though - I assume it's like our arcade place called timezone? We don't have any good ones here, they're all old machines broken and half missing.



ashiozz said:


> Is she giving you betrayed baby face? awww she's so damn precious, she just wants some love :).... enjoy it now, in the teen yrs girls don't like mommy anymore... =/

Thus the boy desirement-ness




gigglebox said:


> ok, to be fair i warned you all i was a photo nut.
> 
> making Des' announcement :) so now you will know my last name and can officially stalk me, kill me, and eat my heart. but please don't.

*starts stalking while giving shifty look*

What an absolute cutie and that's being truthful! :) That's a great announcement

I'm petrified I'm going to have a genuinely ugly kid and I can't see how gross they are so I show off photos and people are all like "oh how cute" *OH DEAR GOD IT'S THE ANTICHRIST* I've seen some ugly kids in my time. Most babies are, of course, cute as a button but some.......




ashiozz said:


> eep. . i didn't notice the extra with.. lmao...
> 
> Hes so cute, are you actually into photography?
> 
> My husband does it as a hobby but he has a lot of random hobbies... and he learns all he can about one subject and then moves onto the next...

I'm a photography hobbiest! What equipment does he have? I have a Canon 7D and so many lenses I can't list them



..katie.. said:


> I love the announcements...the pic with his arms above his head should be come a meme of sorts, though, even though it is precious.
> 
> I hate depo.
> 
> I hate stupid exmotherinlaws that ruin nicklecades. Also, is it really a nicklecade or is that just what it's called? i've never actually gone in, I end up going to the ones in the malls.
> 
> My (or what I assume to be my) cervix hurts.
> 
> I have a fever.
> 
> My last name is roitz. my little person's last name is wiley. I go by Kathryn most of the time. Now the secret is out. My last name makes me superstalkable.
> 
> 
> HI BABYDREAMERS! Come talk to us

Do you want us to call you Kathryn? DAMNIT say no, I just realised how hard that was to type. Had to do it slowly k-a-t-h-r-y-n



ashiozz said:


> Mine is HerE: https://www.facebook.com/ashioz
> 
> Now im going to go get dressed before I get murdered for missing steak night by my dog (who I bring leftovers to.)

DON'T LEAVE ME. I don't have Facebook so I can't join you guys :( DON'T GO. I'm needy and you're keeping me sane


----------



## Menelly

<quietly throwing a tantrum of my own>

OK, that thread going "what if the child is autistic?" Believe it or not, autistics can be taught how to behave, you annoying piece of shit. Grr. I HATE when people have zero expectations of children based on any diagnosis!


----------



## Menelly

Emerald, make a damn Facebook. It's time to join the 21st century. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> so is dippin in the koolaid without knowing the flavor.

wtfever. koolaid is amazing, regardless of the flavor. Even that nasty purple shit is okay.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Ooh, I want sourdough! I had Dominos instead though.
> 
> I am not losing weight fast enough, cause I'm eating 100% takeout. I'm terrible. LOL


I'm afraid that i'll go in for induction and they'll tell me there's really not a baby, that i'm just fat. I know, logically, that this is not the case. but still. Old neurosis die hard.


----------



## gigglebox

"I'm petrified I'm going to have a genuinely ugly kid and I can't see how gross they are so I show off photos and people are all like "oh how cute" *OH DEAR GOD IT'S THE ANTICHRIST* I've seen some ugly kids in my time. Most babies are, of course, cute as a button but some......."

OMG I HAVE THIS SAME FEAR! like, my brain has gone shallow hal on my kid, ya know? because i think he's damn cute but what if i have an ugly baby?! then i realize i don't care that much. NOTE: if anyone of you have an ugly baby i will never tell you. i will coo over it and tell you it's adorable, even if it looks like something i scraped off the bottom of my shoe. NOTE part 2: none of you so far have had babies that look like something i scraped off the bottom of my shoe...yet.

Ash i didn't even see your question about photography. Yeah, i'm kind of into it...but i haven't done any shoots for a long time. The most i've done are some photos for my cosplayer work wife, but otherwise nothing so grand. i had a deviant art account but i haven't updated it in forever...though i may do that now with some of these Des photos :)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> dear god, I want sexytime.
> 
> I do too. It's been almost another two weeks, and an opportunity hasn't come up yet. :( Sexytime is hard when they're in your bed! Downside to cosleeping. LOLClick to expand...

I'm ashamed of when I last had sexy time. I'm surprised Colin hasn't left me...



Menelly said:


> <quietly throwing a tantrum of my own>
> 
> OK, that thread going "what if the child is autistic?" Believe it or not, autistics can be taught how to behave, you annoying piece of shit. Grr. I HATE when people have zero expectations of children based on any diagnosis!

That's offensive, but most people are completely ignorant. Forgive their stupidness-ness


----------



## gigglebox

Des has been sleeping like a rock since 3:30 today. it is now 9:17. he woke once to feed and crashed again. Methinks i'll be on super late again tonight...


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> had a mild fever all throughout labor...jus sayin...
> 
> wow. that thread. it's kind of like why i refuse to discuss politics with pretty much everyone. people get so heated and pissed when they feel their personal opinions are under attack. as long as these kids aren't raised to be abusive/hateful/cannibals who gives a shit how someone else does it? you don't agree, raise yours differently.
> 
> BITCHES DON'T GIVE A SHIT, YO.

How dare you say anything about cannibals. You haven't lived the life of a cannibal, so it's stupid of you to judge. You stupid face.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> "I'm petrified I'm going to have a genuinely ugly kid and I can't see how gross they are so I show off photos and people are all like "oh how cute" *OH DEAR GOD IT'S THE ANTICHRIST* I've seen some ugly kids in my time. Most babies are, of course, cute as a button but some......."
> 
> OMG I HAVE THIS SAME FEAR! like, my brain has gone shallow hal on my kid, ya know? because i think he's damn cute but what if i have an ugly baby?! then i realize i don't care that much. NOTE: if anyone of you have an ugly baby i will never tell you. i will coo over it and tell you it's adorable, even if it looks like something i scraped off the bottom of my shoe. *NOTE part 2: none of you so far have had babies that look like something i scraped off the bottom of my shoe...yet.*
> 
> Ash i didn't even see your question about photography. Yeah, i'm kind of into it...but i haven't done any shoots for a long time. The most i've done are some photos for my cosplayer work wife, but otherwise nothing so grand. i had a deviant art account but i haven't updated it in forever...though i may do that now with some of these Des photos :)

I concur. But give me 6 months...


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald, make a damn Facebook. It's time to join the 21st century. LOL

NEVER! I shall resist the irresistible!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Nice to see someone else holding out against the evils of Timeline, Laura. :)

I didnt do it on purpose! I clicked to see what it was about and it made it so. =( I guess thats what I get for being stupid.


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> <quietly throwing a tantrum of my own>
> 
> OK, that thread going "what if the child is autistic?" Believe it or not, autistics can be taught how to behave, you annoying piece of shit. Grr. I HATE when people have zero expectations of children based on any diagnosis!

i think you need to throw your two cents into that thread...you know, maybe in a little kinder way ;)

no timeline here as i hate change. i hate changes to my page layouts. makes me rage. i am pissed that it will be forced upon me eventually.

oh lord, daddy put Des' hair in a mohawk, went to take a picture with his cell, accidentally dropped it on Des' face. Guess who's not sleeping anymore! lol


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> NOTE part 2: none of you so far have had babies that look like something i scraped off the bottom of my shoe...yet.

SO NO FREAKING PRESSURE OR ANYTHING!!!! *eye spasm*


In all truthfulness, I am aware my tiny human might be really ugly. She may have her fathers eyebrow ridge or my nose. Either way, I will love her regardless and hopefully not notice if she is homely. And I will bite anyone who says she's ugly.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> <quietly throwing a tantrum of my own>
> 
> OK, that thread going "what if the child is autistic?" Believe it or not, autistics can be taught how to behave, you annoying piece of shit. Grr. I HATE when people have zero expectations of children based on any diagnosis!
> 
> i think you need to throw your two cents into that thread...you know, maybe in a little kinder way ;)
> 
> no timeline here as i hate change. i hate changes to my page layouts. makes me rage. i am pissed that it will be forced upon me eventually.
> 
> oh lord, daddy put Des' hair in a mohawk, went to take a picture with his cell, accidentally dropped it on Des' face. Guess who's not sleeping anymore! lolClick to expand...

I agree. People really do need to learn more about shit before they speak.

And as for sleep, i'm going to guess no one within the state?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> <quietly throwing a tantrum of my own>
> 
> OK, that thread going "what if the child is autistic?" Believe it or not, autistics can be taught how to behave, you annoying piece of shit. Grr. I HATE when people have zero expectations of children based on any diagnosis!
> 
> i think you need to throw your two cents into that thread...you know, maybe in a little kinder way ;)
> 
> no timeline here as i hate change. i hate changes to my page layouts. makes me rage. i am pissed that it will be forced upon me eventually.
> 
> *oh lord, daddy put Des' hair in a mohawk, went to take a picture with his cell, accidentally dropped it on Des' face. Guess who's not sleeping anymore! lol*Click to expand...

Am I a horrible person for laughing to hard? I'm just hoping it wasn't an iphone. Poor kid will be scarred for life.


----------



## ..katie..

Lia, you's my hero.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> <quietly throwing a tantrum of my own>
> 
> OK, that thread going "what if the child is autistic?" Believe it or not, autistics can be taught how to behave, you annoying piece of shit. Grr. I HATE when people have zero expectations of children based on any diagnosis!
> 
> i think you need to throw your two cents into that thread...you know, maybe in a little kinder way ;)
> 
> no timeline here as i hate change. i hate changes to my page layouts. makes me rage. i am pissed that it will be forced upon me eventually.
> 
> oh lord, daddy put Des' hair in a mohawk, went to take a picture with his cell, accidentally dropped it on Des' face. Guess who's not sleeping anymore! lolClick to expand...

I did say something about it. Tyler was ALWAYS a very very good kid. Cause he got in trouble if he was a pain in the ass. He's also expected to clean up after himself, say please and thank you, and can go into a store, get what he wants, and come out with the correct amount of change. (Sorry, got into it with a lady today who wanted to know why I let Tyler go into a convenience store with a $5 to get a snack. I let him go in cause he's almost 14, and he can handle it. I didn't want to drag Kesslie out of the car for a 3 min convenience store trip. This lady was appalled I'd let my "autistic kid fend for himself". Uh, almost. 14. Seriously, being able to go into a store, pick out things you want, make sure you have enough money for it, pay for it, and get a receipt are life skills everyone, even autistics, need. Why on earth SHOULDN'T I let him do it when he can?

Gaah. Tantrum over, I think. I just hate lowered expectations.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Lia, you's my hero.

What'd I do now?


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> I did say something about it. Tyler was ALWAYS a very very good kid. Cause he got in trouble if he was a pain in the ass. He's also expected to clean up after himself, say please and thank you, and can go into a store, get what he wants, and come out with the correct amount of change. (Sorry, got into it with a lady today who wanted to know why I let Tyler go into a convenience store with a $5 to get a snack. I let him go in cause he's almost 14, and he can handle it. I didn't want to drag Kesslie out of the car for a 3 min convenience store trip. This lady was appalled I'd let my "autistic kid fend for himself". Uh, almost. 14. Seriously, being able to go into a store, pick out things you want, make sure you have enough money for it, pay for it, and get a receipt are life skills everyone, even autistics, need. Why on earth SHOULDN'T I let him do it when he can?
> 
> Gaah. Tantrum over, I think. I just hate lowered expectations.

I've always been worried my child would have autism but seriously, with the info you've provided and the excellent way your son behaves, I'm genuinely not concerned anymore. You're a great Mum.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Lia, you's my hero.
> 
> What'd I do now?Click to expand...

Spoke your opinion honestly and eloquently, without being a bitch about it.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Lia, you's my hero.
> 
> What'd I do now?Click to expand...
> 
> Spoke your opinion honestly and eloquently, without being a bitch about it.Click to expand...

Puts us to shame :p


----------



## Emerald87

Shower time! I smell funky.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I did say something about it. Tyler was ALWAYS a very very good kid. Cause he got in trouble if he was a pain in the ass. He's also expected to clean up after himself, say please and thank you, and can go into a store, get what he wants, and come out with the correct amount of change. (Sorry, got into it with a lady today who wanted to know why I let Tyler go into a convenience store with a $5 to get a snack. I let him go in cause he's almost 14, and he can handle it. I didn't want to drag Kesslie out of the car for a 3 min convenience store trip. This lady was appalled I'd let my "autistic kid fend for himself". Uh, almost. 14. Seriously, being able to go into a store, pick out things you want, make sure you have enough money for it, pay for it, and get a receipt are life skills everyone, even autistics, need. Why on earth SHOULDN'T I let him do it when he can?
> 
> Gaah. Tantrum over, I think. I just hate lowered expectations.
> 
> I've always been worried my child would have autism but seriously, with the info you've provided and the excellent way your son behaves, I'm genuinely not concerned anymore. You're a great Mum.Click to expand...

Can I be honest?

I'm almost afraid Kesslie WON'T be on the spectrum. I have no clue how I'll relate to an NT kid. I can relate to an autistic kid, being aspie myself. The logical and literal makes so much sense. I can predict Tyler's behavior cause it's what I did when I was his age. Etc.

If she's NT, I'm afraid I won't know how to handle interactions as well. Is that horrible of me? :(


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I did say something about it. Tyler was ALWAYS a very very good kid. Cause he got in trouble if he was a pain in the ass. He's also expected to clean up after himself, say please and thank you, and can go into a store, get what he wants, and come out with the correct amount of change. (Sorry, got into it with a lady today who wanted to know why I let Tyler go into a convenience store with a $5 to get a snack. I let him go in cause he's almost 14, and he can handle it. I didn't want to drag Kesslie out of the car for a 3 min convenience store trip. This lady was appalled I'd let my "autistic kid fend for himself". Uh, almost. 14. Seriously, being able to go into a store, pick out things you want, make sure you have enough money for it, pay for it, and get a receipt are life skills everyone, even autistics, need. Why on earth SHOULDN'T I let him do it when he can?
> 
> Gaah. Tantrum over, I think. I just hate lowered expectations.
> 
> I've always been worried my child would have autism but seriously, with the info you've provided and the excellent way your son behaves, I'm genuinely not concerned anymore. You're a great Mum.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I be honest?
> 
> I'm almost afraid Kesslie WON'T be on the spectrum. I have no clue how I'll relate to an NT kid. I can relate to an autistic kid, being aspie myself. The logical and literal makes so much sense. I can predict Tyler's behavior cause it's what I did when I was his age. Etc.
> 
> If she's NT, I'm afraid I won't know how to handle interactions as well. Is that horrible of me? :(Click to expand...

Of course it's not awful!! I can totally understand the need to relate to your child. What makes you so special is that you will be able to do anything. You're afraid now but honestly, you're going to be fine no matter the outcome. Even if she was on the spectrum, she's a girl so there's going to be no logical teenage decisions :p Seriously though, you're a great Mum. You're going to be able to tackle whatever comes your way. I'm also sure that it's not just the autistic relation you have to your son that helps you predict his behaviour but rather because he's your flesh and blood, as Kesslie is, so you're going to be fine, I promise.


----------



## Menelly

Thanks. :) (Although I'm quite sure the autistic experience helps.)

OK, I'm officially annoyed at that discipline thread now. I got a square on Mommy Bingo though. The "you're lucky your kid can... but MY kid" crap. I hate people who erase my experience like it doesn't happen. It happens all the time: "You're lucky you are so high functioning. My kid..." 

I'd like to tell all these awesome people that just because I can type online doesn't mean my functioning is particularly high. I can't follow multistep directions to save my life. I have plenty of sensory induced meltdowns. I can't tell what someone's expression means they feel. If I'm not concentrating on having "tone" in my voice, I'm monotone as hell. I rehearse what I'm going to say in what situations so I don't seem like a moron. If I get angry or frustrated, I smash my head repeatedly. I lose the ability to speak at all at those points. Hell, I often lose my ability to sign by that point. Etc. But somehow "articulate in type" means "super high functioning goddess of barely autistic" and that shit pisses me right off.

I know several autistics online who are articulate as hell online. They are completely mute in person. Are they "high functioning" or "low functioning"? And why the fuck is that always based on how well you talk? 

FML, now I'm angry. Hulk smash. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Thanks. :) (Although I'm quite sure the autistic experience helps.)
> 
> OK, I'm officially annoyed at that discipline thread now. I got a square on Mommy Bingo though. The "you're lucky your kid can... but MY kid" crap. I hate people who erase my experience like it doesn't happen. It happens all the time: "You're lucky you are so high functioning. My kid..."
> 
> I'd like to tell all these awesome people that just because I can type online doesn't mean my functioning is particularly high. I can't follow multistep directions to save my life. I have plenty of sensory induced meltdowns. I can't tell what someone's expression means they feel. If I'm not concentrating on having "tone" in my voice, I'm monotone as hell. I rehearse what I'm going to say in what situations so I don't seem like a moron. If I get angry or frustrated, I smash my head repeatedly. I lose the ability to speak at all at those points. Hell, I often lose my ability to sign by that point. Etc. But somehow "articulate in type" means "super high functioning goddess of barely autistic" and that shit pisses me right off.
> 
> I know several autistics online who are articulate as hell online. They are completely mute in person. Are they "high functioning" or "low functioning"? And why the fuck is that always based on how well you talk?
> 
> FML, now I'm angry. Hulk smash. LOL

If you hadn't of told me, I wouldn't have any idea you're autistic. You are well functioning online but you're exactly right. Just because you're fine when you have time and the ability to review what you write doesn't necessarily make it easy for social person-on-person situations. People make serious assumptions and I'm guilty of that too sometimes but ultimately it's not fair on the person experiencing it first hand.
I'm sure the autistic relation does help with your son. But just think, your daughter is going to grow up with you and will relate to you no matter if she is or isn't on the spectrum. You'll teach her early on that Mummy is a little bit different and in the end it's just going to make her a better, more understanding and patient person. You'll learn from her as she will from you. It isn't going to hold either one of your back nor change how close you guys are.


----------



## Menelly

Well, yeah, most of the difficulties of being autistic are erased by being online. Everyone is literal and takes words at face value online, and "tone" and "facial expressions" don't exist, so we're all equal. It's why there are plenty of auties out there who can type and type well, who cannot communicate IRL at all. 

Oh well, I think I'm dodging that thread now. People don't get it and I'm done trying to educate. :)


----------



## Emerald87

Well I appreciate the info :)
Going to go get my hair cut now. I don't have a nice glow - my hair is dead and limp so it's coming off


----------



## ..katie..

People are ignorant, arrogant assholes. A disability (for lack of a better word) or being different is NOT an excuse, nor is it martyrship. Nor is it something to be completely thrown aside and ignored. There is a certain level of self-accountability one has to have, diagnosis regardless, and there is a level of accountability people involved have to have, diagnosis regardless. It doesn't matter whether you/your child is autistic, ADD, ADHD, bipolar, savant, comepletely "normal", blind, deaf, downs, has asthma, missing a toe, etc. We are all people, and everyone deserves to be treated as such...that means fairly, honestly, and responsibly. Because a child, or an adult, has a disorder does not give them free reign to do whatever they want, nor does it give the parent free reign to ignore the child, NOR does it give anyone the right to feel better or worse than anyone else on the planet. You are a PARENT, regardless of whether your child has autism, or happens to be a sheep. ACT LIKE IT.

Grrrrr.

I hope that doesn't come off like i'm saying that no one has special needs and requirements, because I'm not. But people tend to act like because their child has something, whatever that may be, that they are the freaking joan of arc. And they're really not. They are parents, and letting a child lash out and IGNORE them isn't doing anything for anyone, and it is hurting the child more than anything else. And to use it as an EXCUSE? that is not okay. An explanation, yes. excuse, NO.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, DID YOU SEE THE FUCKING FLOWER MAN???

Being a **** and putting a stupid flower face next to your ****iness STILL MAKES YOU A ****.


----------



## ..katie..

so, I ate a reese's easter egg. My eyes are now blurry and pulsey. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> People are ignorant, arrogant assholes. A disability (for lack of a better word) or being different is NOT an excuse, nor is it martyrship. Nor is it something to be completely thrown aside and ignored. There is a certain level of self-accountability one has to have, diagnosis regardless, and there is a level of accountability people involved have to have, diagnosis regardless. It doesn't matter whether you/your child is autistic, ADD, ADHD, bipolar, savant, comepletely "normal", blind, deaf, downs, has asthma, missing a toe, etc. We are all people, and everyone deserves to be treated as such...that means fairly, honestly, and responsibly. Because a child, or an adult, has a disorder does not give them free reign to do whatever they want, nor does it give the parent free reign to ignore the child, NOR does it give anyone the right to feel better or worse than anyone else on the planet. You are a PARENT, regardless of whether your child has autism, or happens to be a sheep. ACT LIKE IT.
> 
> Grrrrr.
> 
> I hope that doesn't come off like i'm saying that no one has special needs and requirements, because I'm not. But people tend to act like because their child has something, whatever that may be, that they are the freaking joan of arc. And they're really not. They are parents, and letting a child lash out and IGNORE them isn't doing anything for anyone, and it is hurting the child more than anything else. And to use it as an EXCUSE? that is not okay. An explanation, yes. excuse, NO.

This x 10000. I wish I could make people understand this. It doesn't come off as "no one is special needs" it comes off as "that might mean you need to parent differently, but goddamn it, still parent."

I want a Reeses egg.

You should come down and karaoke with me sometime. There's a place on Vine and State that's family friendly, so we can bring our kid people in with us. :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> People are ignorant, arrogant assholes. A disability (for lack of a better word) or being different is NOT an excuse, nor is it martyrship. Nor is it something to be completely thrown aside and ignored. There is a certain level of self-accountability one has to have, diagnosis regardless, and there is a level of accountability people involved have to have, diagnosis regardless. It doesn't matter whether you/your child is autistic, ADD, ADHD, bipolar, savant, comepletely "normal", blind, deaf, downs, has asthma, missing a toe, etc. We are all people, and everyone deserves to be treated as such...that means fairly, honestly, and responsibly. Because a child, or an adult, has a disorder does not give them free reign to do whatever they want, nor does it give the parent free reign to ignore the child, NOR does it give anyone the right to feel better or worse than anyone else on the planet. You are a PARENT, regardless of whether your child has autism, or happens to be a sheep. ACT LIKE IT.
> 
> Grrrrr.
> 
> I hope that doesn't come off like i'm saying that no one has special needs and requirements, because I'm not. But people tend to act like because their child has something, whatever that may be, that they are the freaking joan of arc. And they're really not. They are parents, and letting a child lash out and IGNORE them isn't doing anything for anyone, and it is hurting the child more than anything else. And to use it as an EXCUSE? that is not okay. An explanation, yes. excuse, NO.
> 
> This x 10000. I wish I could make people understand this. It doesn't come off as "no one is special needs" it comes off as "that might mean you need to parent differently, but goddamn it, still parent."
> 
> I want a Reeses egg.
> 
> You should come down and karaoke with me sometime. There's a place on Vine and State that's family friendly, so we can bring our kid people in with us. :)Click to expand...

I actually need a family friendly place to go karaoke in for the next seven months anyway lol =) (wait, utah's bar age is 21, right?)

We could train our tiny humans to have a deep and undying love for public singing =)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I actually need a family friendly place to go karaoke in for the next seven months anyway lol =) (wait, utah's bar age is 21, right?)
> 
> We could train our tiny humans to have a deep and undying love for public singing =)

My tiny human had better enjoy public singing dammit.

It's actually a fairly fun place. Only downside is, because it's "family friendly" you aren't allowed to sing the swear words in songs. Might offend tiny little ears or something. (I still say Kesslie's first word is going to be fuck.)

But it's a good place with good staff in my experience. :) www.mykaraokecafe.com is their website.

I tried singing in my car today for pretty much the first time in months, cause for the whole 3rd trimester I pretty much couldn't breathe. It's sad how badly my voice cracks now. :( I need to work on it, badly!


----------



## ..katie..

"Karaoke and deli sandwiches!" lol, it sounds wonderful. Can we do it after i'm able to walk again?

You can't say "fuck" onstage?? i guess that's okay. what happens if you screw up and sing it anyway?

mine has gotten lower and raspier...idk whats up with that...any ideas?? does pregnancy deepen one's voice?


----------



## gigglebox

you know it just might! hubs actually told me that my voice was back to normal yesterday (or was it the day before?). i was all...? i think a little googlin' might be in order.


----------



## ..katie..

Why yes, yes it does! Both with the hormones AND the lack of breathing room.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I did say something about it. Tyler was ALWAYS a very very good kid. Cause he got in trouble if he was a pain in the ass. He's also expected to clean up after himself, say please and thank you, and can go into a store, get what he wants, and come out with the correct amount of change. (Sorry, got into it with a lady today who wanted to know why I let Tyler go into a convenience store with a $5 to get a snack. I let him go in cause he's almost 14, and he can handle it. I didn't want to drag Kesslie out of the car for a 3 min convenience store trip. This lady was appalled I'd let my "autistic kid fend for himself". Uh, almost. 14. Seriously, being able to go into a store, pick out things you want, make sure you have enough money for it, pay for it, and get a receipt are life skills everyone, even autistics, need. Why on earth SHOULDN'T I let him do it when he can?
> 
> Gaah. Tantrum over, I think. I just hate lowered expectations.
> 
> I've always been worried my child would have autism but seriously, with the info you've provided and the excellent way your son behaves, I'm genuinely not concerned anymore. You're a great Mum.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I be honest?
> 
> I'm almost afraid Kesslie WON'T be on the spectrum. I have no clue how I'll relate to an NT kid. I can relate to an autistic kid, being aspie myself. The logical and literal makes so much sense. I can predict Tyler's behavior cause it's what I did when I was his age. Etc.
> 
> If she's NT, I'm afraid I won't know how to handle interactions as well. Is that horrible of me? :(Click to expand...

aww.. You're not horrible.. I think DH is a little worried baby Tyler will be less like him (an aspie) and more like myself.. however, DH communicates and deals with me pretty well most of the time, but I can see he actually engages much better with one of our neices who just recently tested gifted and has a lot of signs of being an aspie... sooo... That said, I'm sure he feels like you do about autism.. On the other side, IDC either way, I understand DH a lot better now than I did when we got together and I've learned how to interact with him to get the info that I need when I need it and deal with the one sided conversations pretty well too...

Either way baby Ty comes out, I will be happy =)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Thanks. :) (Although I'm quite sure the autistic experience helps.)
> 
> OK, I'm officially annoyed at that discipline thread now. I got a square on Mommy Bingo though. The "you're lucky your kid can... but MY kid" crap. I hate people who erase my experience like it doesn't happen. It happens all the time: "You're lucky you are so high functioning. My kid..."
> 
> I'd like to tell all these awesome people that just because I can type online doesn't mean my functioning is particularly high. I can't follow multistep directions to save my life. I have plenty of sensory induced meltdowns. I can't tell what someone's expression means they feel. If I'm not concentrating on having "tone" in my voice, I'm monotone as hell. I rehearse what I'm going to say in what situations so I don't seem like a moron. If I get angry or frustrated, I smash my head repeatedly. I lose the ability to speak at all at those points. Hell, I often lose my ability to sign by that point. Etc. But somehow "articulate in type" means "super high functioning goddess of barely autistic" and that shit pisses me right off.
> 
> I know several autistics online who are articulate as hell online. They are completely mute in person. Are they "high functioning" or "low functioning"? And why the fuck is that always based on how well you talk?
> 
> FML, now I'm angry. Hulk smash. LOL

You and my husband would get along well :)


He has A LOT of sensory melt downs, particularly loud noises and hot water.. =/ 


I consider him high functioning, he doesn't feel like he is though either... You need a hug... :hugs::hugs::hugs: <3 Lia, you're an amazing person :)


----------



## gigglebox

Mystery solved! That's so weird. it's seriously freaky the things our bodies go through during pregnancy.

ok was it just me or was that a horribly structured sentence? i blame fussy cheeks. 

and no, em, not bad that you laughed at the cell phone drop. i forgot about it and then remembered about 2 hours later and started laughing again (i was not laughing when it first happened since he was crying)...but i'm almost positive i saw that happen once on a preview for "one born every minute". i've never seen the show though...one of those things i vowed to stay away from while pregnant.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> "Karaoke and deli sandwiches!" lol, it sounds wonderful. Can we do it after i'm able to walk again?
> 
> You can't say "fuck" onstage?? i guess that's okay. what happens if you screw up and sing it anyway?
> 
> mine has gotten lower and raspier...idk whats up with that...any ideas?? does pregnancy deepen one's voice?

Nope, no fuck on stage. They'll warn you once. They'll ask you to leave if you do it more than once. It's learning Mormon alternaswear. I'm sure you know how to do it. LOL

Mine is lower too. And I'm already a fairly low alto. So it's annoying. No clue on if its permanent. And yes, we can do it after you can walk again. LOL. I figure you probably won't want to take Tiny Human all the way to Salt Lake for a few weeks at least. :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> "Karaoke and deli sandwiches!" lol, it sounds wonderful. Can we do it after i'm able to walk again?
> 
> You can't say "fuck" onstage?? i guess that's okay. what happens if you screw up and sing it anyway?
> 
> mine has gotten lower and raspier...idk whats up with that...any ideas?? does pregnancy deepen one's voice?
> 
> Nope, no fuck on stage. They'll warn you once. They'll ask you to leave if you do it more than once. It's learning Mormon alternaswear. I'm sure you know how to do it. LOL
> 
> Mine is lower too. And I'm already a fairly low alto. So it's annoying. No clue on if its permanent. And yes, we can do it after you can walk again. LOL. I figure you probably won't want to take Tiny Human all the way to Salt Lake for a few weeks at least. :)Click to expand...

This is just a right-now thing, but after I can walk, I'll WALK her to salt lake. Holy hell.


Know what i've noticed about the mormons and the swearing? It's perfectly fine to say 'fag' (i assume that wont be censored because it also is a cigarette...we shall see) or the N word, but it's not okay to say "god" or "fuck" or "shitasstittyfuck"

hmm.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. :) (Although I'm quite sure the autistic experience helps.)
> 
> OK, I'm officially annoyed at that discipline thread now. I got a square on Mommy Bingo though. The "you're lucky your kid can... but MY kid" crap. I hate people who erase my experience like it doesn't happen. It happens all the time: "You're lucky you are so high functioning. My kid..."
> 
> I'd like to tell all these awesome people that just because I can type online doesn't mean my functioning is particularly high. I can't follow multistep directions to save my life. I have plenty of sensory induced meltdowns. I can't tell what someone's expression means they feel. If I'm not concentrating on having "tone" in my voice, I'm monotone as hell. I rehearse what I'm going to say in what situations so I don't seem like a moron. If I get angry or frustrated, I smash my head repeatedly. I lose the ability to speak at all at those points. Hell, I often lose my ability to sign by that point. Etc. But somehow "articulate in type" means "super high functioning goddess of barely autistic" and that shit pisses me right off.
> 
> I know several autistics online who are articulate as hell online. They are completely mute in person. Are they "high functioning" or "low functioning"? And why the fuck is that always based on how well you talk?
> 
> FML, now I'm angry. Hulk smash. LOL
> 
> You and my husband would get along well :)
> 
> 
> He has A LOT of sensory melt downs, particularly loud noises and hot water.. =/
> 
> 
> I consider him high functioning, he doesn't feel like he is though either... You need a hug... :hugs::hugs::hugs: <3 Lia, you're an amazing person :)Click to expand...

I don't feel particularly amazing, but thanks. :)

Loud noises are awful. OK, noises are awful. I have custom earplugs to wear in public cause noise is awful.

I love hot water. In a bathtub. I actually hate showers. The water hitting my skin stings and the sound of water hitting the walls is painfully annoying.


----------



## ..katie..

the sound of electricity bothers me deeply. I've always kind of thought I was half dog or something. The computer isn't so bad because the whirring of the tower itself drowns it out, but when I turn on my laptop, I want to throw it. or outside power lines. gahh *shudder*


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> "Karaoke and deli sandwiches!" lol, it sounds wonderful. Can we do it after i'm able to walk again?
> 
> You can't say "fuck" onstage?? i guess that's okay. what happens if you screw up and sing it anyway?
> 
> mine has gotten lower and raspier...idk whats up with that...any ideas?? does pregnancy deepen one's voice?
> 
> Nope, no fuck on stage. They'll warn you once. They'll ask you to leave if you do it more than once. It's learning Mormon alternaswear. I'm sure you know how to do it. LOL
> 
> Mine is lower too. And I'm already a fairly low alto. So it's annoying. No clue on if its permanent. And yes, we can do it after you can walk again. LOL. I figure you probably won't want to take Tiny Human all the way to Salt Lake for a few weeks at least. :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is just a right-now thing, but after I can walk, I'll WALK her to salt lake. Holy hell.
> 
> 
> Know what i've noticed about the mormons and the swearing? It's perfectly fine to say 'fag' (i assume that wont be censored because it also is a cigarette...we shall see) or the N word, but it's not okay to say "god" or "fuck" or "shitasstittyfuck"
> 
> hmm.Click to expand...

Oh, yes. The allowed swearing vs. Mormon alternaswear has always amused me.

Or "Judas Priest you freaking ahole!" Look, dipshit. Jesus understands intent, that's the whole meaning of the Sermon on the Mount. So... who the hell do you think you're fooling with the alternaswear?


----------



## ashiozz

his annoyance is water hitting his skin too hard (he actually barely turns the shower head on) and if its too hot it bothers him too.. loud noises, are his BIG one... and our neice has a problem with clothing, and she hates the sound of the toilet flushing, there's more but I cant remember all of it right now... she reminds me of him, It's really shocking she's not his child, forreal.. but its really interesting seeing the two interact -- they just totally understand each other, he'll explain things to her very complex and for some reason she understands him 0.o

Coincidentally, there was a study done, my DH is an IT guy (hes a software engineer now but he definitely does a lot of IT Stuff at work) and I guess most IT guys are aspies? 


Weird .. but I guess that goes with having focused interests..


We used to have a hard time communicating because he never really understood feelings or social ques.. I've learned to use words to explain how I'm feeling a lot better, and we seem to communicate pretty well now.

But you are amazing <3 and you're doing great with Kesslie and I'm sure whatever the outcome, whether she is or isn't on the spectrum, you're going to be the best mom ever to that little girl :) I can already tell.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> the sound of electricity bothers me deeply. I've always kind of thought I was half dog or something. The computer isn't so bad because the whirring of the tower itself drowns it out, but when I turn on my laptop, I want to throw it. or outside power lines. gahh *shudder*

I dont like that sound either, what gets to me more is metal on metal or someone biting their fork.

I think that might be normal.. I don't have any other sensory issues..


----------



## ashiozz

K, So I hope my child is not ugly, Laura, if he is, don't lie to me, I can take it.. We can get him surgery, lmao...

I'm feeling a bit crampy again, my body hates me :( Dinner was good, but Im full now and swollen kind of bad. My flip flops left marks on my poor footsies... ><


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> "Karaoke and deli sandwiches!" lol, it sounds wonderful. Can we do it after i'm able to walk again?
> 
> You can't say "fuck" onstage?? i guess that's okay. what happens if you screw up and sing it anyway?
> 
> mine has gotten lower and raspier...idk whats up with that...any ideas?? does pregnancy deepen one's voice?
> 
> Nope, no fuck on stage. They'll warn you once. They'll ask you to leave if you do it more than once. It's learning Mormon alternaswear. I'm sure you know how to do it. LOL
> 
> Mine is lower too. And I'm already a fairly low alto. So it's annoying. No clue on if its permanent. And yes, we can do it after you can walk again. LOL. I figure you probably won't want to take Tiny Human all the way to Salt Lake for a few weeks at least. :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is just a right-now thing, but after I can walk, I'll WALK her to salt lake. Holy hell.
> 
> 
> Know what i've noticed about the mormons and the swearing? It's perfectly fine to say 'fag' (i assume that wont be censored because it also is a cigarette...we shall see) or the N word, but it's not okay to say "god" or "fuck" or "shitasstittyfuck"
> 
> hmm.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yes. The allowed swearing vs. Mormon alternaswear has always amused me.
> 
> Or "Judas Priest you freaking ahole!" Look, dipshit. Jesus understands intent, that's the whole meaning of the Sermon on the Mount. So... who the hell do you think you're fooling with the alternaswear?Click to expand...


Swear words are only powerful with intent. When you exclaim "BISCUITS!" you're still swearing.


----------



## gigglebox

cotton *shudder* i would say is mine. cotton balls...ugh it make me cringe just thinking about it. when someone (me?) rolls them between their fingers...UGUHHGHGH gah i don't even like to think about it.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> cotton *shudder* i would say is mine. cotton balls...ugh it make me cringe just thinking about it. when someone (me?) rolls them between their fingers...UGUHHGHGH gah i don't even like to think about it.

0.o i don't think thats one i've been exposed to....


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> the sound of electricity bothers me deeply. I've always kind of thought I was half dog or something. The computer isn't so bad because the whirring of the tower itself drowns it out, but when I turn on my laptop, I want to throw it. or outside power lines. gahh *shudder*
> 
> I dont like that sound either, what gets to me more is metal on metal or someone biting their fork.
> 
> I think that might be normal.. I don't have any other sensory issues..Click to expand...

I have this thing where I take the food off the fork with my teeth, not my lips...if we ever ate lunch together, it would have to be in a loud place. I also peel my food apart, so probably lunch would be just irritating. We could drink our lunches.


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> K, So I hope my child is not ugly, Laura, if he is, don't lie to me, I can take it.. We can get him surgery, lmao...
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crampy again, my body hates me :( Dinner was good, but Im full now and swollen kind of bad. My flip flops left marks on my poor footsies... ><

sorry, i'll lie. i don't want to be bitched slapped when i finally make it over there.

i feel badly for your swollen body :( on the plus side it means you'll probably lose weight quickly. i must say though that after having such horrid swelling, my feet (now not swollen) look sickly skinny. it's kind of freaking me out.

me out. meowt. tee heee....god i need sleep.


----------



## gigglebox

my friend (new orleans EMT/living hazard) had this thing where she hates the tongs of forks being interlaced with another fork. drives her nuts.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> K, So I hope my child is not ugly, Laura, if he is, don't lie to me, I can take it.. We can get him surgery, lmao...
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crampy again, my body hates me :( Dinner was good, but Im full now and swollen kind of bad. My flip flops left marks on my poor footsies... ><

this is weird, but is it gas? My guts rearranged themselves again sometime last week and I was pretty sure my abdominal cavity was going to split into a thousand pieces and i'd die. I had no idea what was up. and then, well, I farted and felt better.


----------



## Menelly

The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> cotton *shudder* i would say is mine. cotton balls...ugh it make me cringe just thinking about it. when someone (me?) rolls them between their fingers...UGUHHGHGH gah i don't even like to think about it.

AMEN. (thisisjusttypingsothecapitallettersonamenstaycapitalized)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> the sound of electricity bothers me deeply. I've always kind of thought I was half dog or something. The computer isn't so bad because the whirring of the tower itself drowns it out, but when I turn on my laptop, I want to throw it. or outside power lines. gahh *shudder*
> 
> I dont like that sound either, what gets to me more is metal on metal or someone biting their fork.
> 
> I think that might be normal.. I don't have any other sensory issues..Click to expand...
> 
> I have this thing where I take the food off the fork with my teeth, not my lips...if we ever ate lunch together, it would have to be in a loud place. I also peel my food apart, so probably lunch would be just irritating. We could drink our lunches.Click to expand...

I rip my sandwhiches apart too.. but yeah, you would irritate me with your fork biting. Drinks, no food with you


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.

This annoys me when I have it! and when i cant take care of it, then I feel like I'm annoying everyone (even if its just me and my dog around ><)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.

I want to hit them!! How can they not notice that sound is coming from them???


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> me out. meowt. tee heee....god i need sleep.

this made me laugh far more than it should have.

Is your sleep better or worse now that you've had ze tiny human?


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> K, So I hope my child is not ugly, Laura, if he is, don't lie to me, I can take it.. We can get him surgery, lmao...
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crampy again, my body hates me :( Dinner was good, but Im full now and swollen kind of bad. My flip flops left marks on my poor footsies... ><
> 
> sorry, i'll lie. i don't want to be bitched slapped when i finally make it over there.
> 
> i feel badly for your swollen body :( on the plus side it means you'll probably lose weight quickly. i must say though that after having such horrid swelling, my feet (now not swollen) look sickly skinny. it's kind of freaking me out.
> 
> me out. meowt. tee heee....god i need sleep.Click to expand...

I sure hope so :( being up 33 lbs is not bueno...


my swollen body feels ok laying down but movings getting hard and I want to be done.. I want the swelling to stop and go away. I'm going to be huge at this rate by the time he decides he wants out X.x


meowt.. teehee..cats... evil cats...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.
> 
> This annoys me when I have it! and when i cant take care of it, then I feel like I'm annoying everyone (even if its just me and my dog around ><)Click to expand...

Thats because you are!!! lol

Mouth noises. when someone is speaking and they have a dry mouth, I want to beat them mercilessly. I offer drinks, gum, mints, candy...

And when politicians get up and speak, I will base whether or not i'm going to vote for them on if they make terrible mouth noises or not. (not really.)(but really.)


I could limit myself to soup. I can have my lips touch food if its on spoons.


----------



## Menelly

Tiny Human is doing her "pretend I'm starving even though I'm not and nurse every 10 min" game again tonight. FML. 

It may be a long night.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.
> 
> This annoys me when I have it! and when i cant take care of it, then I feel like I'm annoying everyone (even if its just me and my dog around ><)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you are!!! lol
> 
> Mouth noises. when someone is speaking and they have a dry mouth, I want to beat them mercilessly. I offer drinks, gum, mints, candy...
> 
> And when politicians get up and speak, I will base whether or not i'm going to vote for them on if they make terrible mouth noises or not. (not really.)(but really.)
> 
> 
> I could limit myself to soup. I can have my lips touch food if its on spoons.Click to expand...

That would be acceptable :) lmao...

I dont like mouth noises either 0.o 


wow.. we all get annoyed by a lot of random things 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Tiny Human is doing her "pretend I'm starving even though I'm not and nurse every 10 min" game again tonight. FML.
> 
> It may be a long night.


=( Maybe she'll pass out instead. i'm sorry


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.
> 
> This annoys me when I have it! and when i cant take care of it, then I feel like I'm annoying everyone (even if its just me and my dog around ><)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you are!!! lol
> 
> Mouth noises. when someone is speaking and they have a dry mouth, I want to beat them mercilessly. I offer drinks, gum, mints, candy...
> 
> And when politicians get up and speak, I will base whether or not i'm going to vote for them on if they make terrible mouth noises or not. (not really.)(but really.)
> 
> 
> I could limit myself to soup. I can have my lips touch food if its on spoons.Click to expand...
> 
> That would be acceptable :) lmao...
> 
> I dont like mouth noises either 0.o
> 
> 
> wow.. we all get annoyed by a lot of random things 0.oClick to expand...

i think its probably something to do with not being ridiculously judgemental about someone else's lifestyle...we have to get all the rage and snide out somewhere, and if it has to be with mouth noises or cotton balls, so be it.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Tiny Human is doing her "pretend I'm starving even though I'm not and nurse every 10 min" game again tonight. FML.
> 
> It may be a long night.

Just remember all of these nights when shes bigger and you can remind her what hell she once put you through, and that its your turn now


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Tiny Human is doing her "pretend I'm starving even though I'm not and nurse every 10 min" game again tonight. FML.
> 
> It may be a long night.
> 
> 
> =( Maybe she'll pass out instead. i'm sorryClick to expand...

I need to remember to take fenugreek in the morning so it boosts my nightime supply. I only seem to remember it at night! 

Fortunately, i have about 3oz of bm in the freezer. If I have to break some out I will.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.
> 
> This annoys me when I have it! and when i cant take care of it, then I feel like I'm annoying everyone (even if its just me and my dog around ><)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you are!!! lol
> 
> Mouth noises. when someone is speaking and they have a dry mouth, I want to beat them mercilessly. I offer drinks, gum, mints, candy...
> 
> And when politicians get up and speak, I will base whether or not i'm going to vote for them on if they make terrible mouth noises or not. (not really.)(but really.)
> 
> 
> I could limit myself to soup. I can have my lips touch food if its on spoons.Click to expand...
> 
> That would be acceptable :) lmao...
> 
> I dont like mouth noises either 0.o
> 
> 
> wow.. we all get annoyed by a lot of random things 0.oClick to expand...
> 
> i think its probably something to do with not being ridiculously judgemental about someone else's lifestyle...we have to get all the rage and snide out somewhere, and if it has to be with mouth noises or cotton balls, so be it.Click to expand...

Funny thought, be gay all you please, thats all good, but damnit if you bite that fork I WILL stab you with it....

lmao...


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Tiny Human is doing her "pretend I'm starving even though I'm not and nurse every 10 min" game again tonight. FML.
> 
> It may be a long night.
> 
> Just remember all of these nights when shes bigger and you can remind her what hell she once put you through, and that its your turn nowClick to expand...

I have a teenager too. I'm fully aware that the hell just gets worse till they're about... my age. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

aww but he'll be a mommys boy when he is your age so itll be better =) lol


----------



## Menelly

Just came across this post in a thread on a different website:

" Women are responsible to dress in such a manner as to not invite sexual thoughts by male eyes. To completely put the blame on men ...when they react to the scene presented to them...is simply not fair, and putting both themselves and the males at risk of misadventure. When will they ever learn that they don't have to compete to see who can rouse the most reaction from a guy by presenting a sexual scene to him ? Rather childish behavior. 
It's time for real women to step up, dress fashionably, use makeup & hair to make themselves attractive, keep their weight in order, and love God above all else. "

Can I stab someone? I want to reply SO BADLY with "and this is how the Taliban got women to wear burkas. What next, do you want permission to stone us again?"


----------



## ..katie..

I like to think my parents like me now...


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> aww but he'll be a mommys boy when he is your age so itll be better =) lol

Sadly, he's more of a grandmas boy than a mommas boy. She lives with him, I see him weekly. :(

Oh well, such is life?


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Just came across this post in a thread on a different website:
> 
> " Women are responsible to dress in such a manner as to not invite sexual thoughts by male eyes. To completely put the blame on men ...when they react to the scene presented to them...is simply not fair, and putting both themselves and the males at risk of misadventure. When will they ever learn that they don't have to compete to see who can rouse the most reaction from a guy by presenting a sexual scene to him ? Rather childish behavior.
> It's time for real women to step up, dress fashionably, use makeup & hair to make themselves attractive, keep their weight in order, and love God above all else. "
> 
> Can I stab someone? I want to reply SO BADLY with "and this is how the Taliban got women to wear burkas. What next, do you want permission to stone us again?"

**le gag** please, stab away...


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Just came across this post in a thread on a different website:
> 
> " Women are responsible to dress in such a manner as to not invite sexual thoughts by male eyes. To completely put the blame on men ...when they react to the scene presented to them...is simply not fair, and putting both themselves and the males at risk of misadventure. When will they ever learn that they don't have to compete to see who can rouse the most reaction from a guy by presenting a sexual scene to him ? Rather childish behavior.
> It's time for real women to step up, dress fashionably, use makeup & hair to make themselves attractive, keep their weight in order, and love God above all else. "
> 
> Can I stab someone? I want to reply SO BADLY with "and this is how the Taliban got women to wear burkas. What next, do you want permission to stone us again?"


Oh my hell.
I dont even have words to express myself.

grrrr.

I don't understand women who do/say/write this kind of shit. But then again, i guess it's not my job to understand it, and I should get back to the cookies.


----------



## Menelly

I don't understand a lot of women lately, TBH. Like the ones voting against covered birth control, or to restrict access to the Procedure That Shall Not Be Named Lest They Close Our Thread, or to close Planned Parenthood, or any of the other truly obnoxious anti-woman laws that are being pushed right now. I want to revoke their uteri and refuse them admittance back into the Women's Union.

Sorry for being liberal in our thread. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> aww but he'll be a mommys boy when he is your age so itll be better =) lol
> 
> Sadly, he's more of a grandmas boy than a mommas boy. She lives with him, I see him weekly. :(
> 
> Oh well, such is life?Click to expand...

:( it'll change when he's older. I bet you anything..

How's he doing with baby kesslie when you do see him?


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I don't understand a lot of women lately, TBH. Like the ones voting against covered birth control, or to restrict access to the Procedure That Shall Not Be Named Lest They Close Our Thread, or to close Planned Parenthood, or any of the other truly obnoxious anti-woman laws that are being pushed right now. I want to revoke their uteri and refuse them admittance back into the Women's Union.
> 
> Sorry for being liberal in our thread. LOL

Some states already require birth control be covered by insurance (AZ is one of them)...


So I don't understand either =/ It's all part of the whole belief that everyone should have exactly the same beliefs.. and its not realistic.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> aww but he'll be a mommys boy when he is your age so itll be better =) lol
> 
> Sadly, he's more of a grandmas boy than a mommas boy. She lives with him, I see him weekly. :(
> 
> Oh well, such is life?Click to expand...
> 
> :( it'll change when he's older. I bet you anything..
> 
> How's he doing with baby kesslie when you do see him?Click to expand...

Oh he adores her. He's been nagging me and my ex about having a sibling for at least 5 years. But my ex has an autosomal dominant form of muscular dystrophy and so he never wants more kids. Tyler used to say "I've never had a chance to be a big brother before!" Now he keeps saying "Kesslie really likes me, huh?" when he gets a chance to hold her.

I uploaded a picture of the two of them today on FB. :) (I suppose I should put it here for Emerald since she won't join us, huh?)
 



Attached Files:







tyler2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Menelly

But yeah, the first day Tyler got to see Kesslie, he went ahead and listed every movie they're going to watch together when she's older. I think it was the entire Disney list. LOL. He's so excited. It's really really cute.

I feel bad for Tyler. He "won" the genetic lotto with me and my ex for parents. From me he got the autism, and has a chance at bipolar. He has a 50/50 chance of having my ex's muscular dystrophy. Yay for him. :(


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I don't understand a lot of women lately, TBH. Like the ones voting against covered birth control, or to restrict access to the Procedure That Shall Not Be Named Lest They Close Our Thread, or to close Planned Parenthood, or any of the other truly obnoxious anti-woman laws that are being pushed right now. I want to revoke their uteri and refuse them admittance back into the Women's Union.
> 
> Sorry for being liberal in our thread. LOL


Even if I wasn't so left on social policies, I wouldn't mind you being liberal =)

I dont get it either. Then again, I dont understand non-rich-white-males being republicans. but hey, there are lots of 'em, so there's gotta be something going on.


----------



## ashiozz

That picture is adorable. He is going to be such a great big brother, he looks so happy to be holding her!!!


:) I think this is a good opportunity for him :) 

**Gush**


... I may have to rethink baby tyler being an only child now.... That makes me want to cry...


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> But yeah, the first day Tyler got to see Kesslie, he went ahead and listed every movie they're going to watch together when she's older. I think it was the entire Disney list. LOL. He's so excited. It's really really cute.
> 
> I feel bad for Tyler. He "won" the genetic lotto with me and my ex for parents. From me he got the autism, and has a chance at bipolar. He has a 50/50 chance of having my ex's muscular dystrophy. Yay for him. :(


=/
is he showing any signs of it yet? the MD, not bipolar


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> That picture is adorable. He is going to be such a great big brother, he looks so happy to be holding her!!!
> 
> 
> :) I think this is a good opportunity for him :)
> 
> **Gush**
> 
> 
> ... I may have to rethink baby tyler being an only child now.... That makes me want to cry...

If you space them out by 13 years, you really forget just how much pregnancy sucked in the interim. LOL!!



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> But yeah, the first day Tyler got to see Kesslie, he went ahead and listed every movie they're going to watch together when she's older. I think it was the entire Disney list. LOL. He's so excited. It's really really cute.
> 
> I feel bad for Tyler. He "won" the genetic lotto with me and my ex for parents. From me he got the autism, and has a chance at bipolar. He has a 50/50 chance of having my ex's muscular dystrophy. Yay for him. :(
> 
> 
> =/
> is he showing any signs or it yet? the MD, not bipolarClick to expand...

Not yet, this particular form of MD pretty much manifests late teens early 20's.

Since you're the medical fiend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facioscapulohumeral_muscular_dystrophy

That's the type my ex has.


----------



## ..katie..

Shit. have to go lay in bed or legs will fall off. Please excuse the errors that will happen due to phone typing.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> But yeah, the first day Tyler got to see Kesslie, he went ahead and listed every movie they're going to watch together when she's older. I think it was the entire Disney list. LOL. He's so excited. It's really really cute.
> 
> I feel bad for Tyler. He "won" the genetic lotto with me and my ex for parents. From me he got the autism, and has a chance at bipolar. He has a 50/50 chance of having my ex's muscular dystrophy. Yay for him. :(

=/

Hopefully he doesn't get the muscular dystrophy, Autism is truly special and I'm sure he's got many gifts from being on the spectrum, I don't see anything bad about autism... seriously.. other than that it can be frustrating at times.. but Mitch thinks its easier for boys than females to deal with, not sure why he believes this, will have to ask him later... and bipolar is at least something you can medicate.. does he show any signs of either the Muscular Dystrophy or the bipolar yet? You'd think at his age he would -- my brother was diagnosed with his mood disorder when he was 17 -- but it was obvious it was there much earlier =/


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> That picture is adorable. He is going to be such a great big brother, he looks so happy to be holding her!!!
> 
> 
> :) I think this is a good opportunity for him :)
> 
> **Gush**
> 
> 
> ... I may have to rethink baby tyler being an only child now.... That makes me want to cry...
> 
> If you space them out by 13 years, you really forget just how much pregnancy sucked in the interim. LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> But yeah, the first day Tyler got to see Kesslie, he went ahead and listed every movie they're going to watch together when she's older. I think it was the entire Disney list. LOL. He's so excited. It's really really cute.
> 
> I feel bad for Tyler. He "won" the genetic lotto with me and my ex for parents. From me he got the autism, and has a chance at bipolar. He has a 50/50 chance of having my ex's muscular dystrophy. Yay for him. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> =/
> is he showing any signs or it yet? the MD, not bipolarClick to expand...
> 
> Not yet, this particular form of MD pretty much manifests late teens early 20's.
> 
> Since you're the medical fiend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facioscapulohumeral_muscular_dystrophy
> 
> That's the type my ex has.Click to expand...


If I wait another 13 yrs to have a second child, I will be 37 -- but DH will be 47 -- He'd never get to be an empty nester.. lmao...


oh wow.. that MD looks really really bad =/ 

I hope he doesn't get that :(


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> That picture is adorable. He is going to be such a great big brother, he looks so happy to be holding her!!!
> 
> 
> :) I think this is a good opportunity for him :)
> 
> **Gush**
> 
> 
> ... I may have to rethink baby tyler being an only child now.... That makes me want to cry...
> 
> If you space them out by 13 years, you really forget just how much pregnancy sucked in the interim. LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> But yeah, the first day Tyler got to see Kesslie, he went ahead and listed every movie they're going to watch together when she's older. I think it was the entire Disney list. LOL. He's so excited. It's really really cute.
> 
> I feel bad for Tyler. He "won" the genetic lotto with me and my ex for parents. From me he got the autism, and has a chance at bipolar. He has a 50/50 chance of having my ex's muscular dystrophy. Yay for him. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> =/
> is he showing any signs or it yet? the MD, not bipolarClick to expand...
> 
> Not yet, this particular form of MD pretty much manifests late teens early 20's.
> 
> Since you're the medical fiend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facioscapulohumeral_muscular_dystrophy
> 
> That's the type my ex has.Click to expand...

Does the symptom manifestation include the abnormal heartbeat?

Also, how severe is your ex's?


----------



## Menelly

Well, it's not a walk in the park for my poor ex, but... have to look on the bright side: a good number of dystrophys can kill you. This one is not deadly. I think of that as a benefit.

No signs yet, but Randy didn't show signs of MD till he was 20.

His is bad enough he got SSDI on the first try. :( He can't lift a glass to his mouth with his left hand... actually he can't lift his left hand pretty much period. His right hand is much better so far. (Hence the asymmetry they note.)


----------



## Menelly

Here ya go, Katie. Continuing to be political now that I've started it. ;)
 



Attached Files:







Repubs.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashiozz

OR if you're rich, too :)


----------



## Menelly

The rich just buy their rights. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

.. I wanna marry for money next time.. screw this love thing ((glances at DH who is talking to his cat while she meows back at him)) .. not that he'd notice my gone-ness.. lmao


----------



## ashiozz

eeek its actually windy out! maybe storms in AZ .. we needs rain!!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Here ya go, Katie. Continuing to be political now that I've started it. ;)

lol! i actually have that one on facespace. in fact, i have basically all liberal pictures on facespace, unless theyre terribly anti-religion...i dont personally believe in god, but i sure as hell dont fault those who do. my father is actually a practicing catholic. he had a hell of a time with the letter the diocese (sp) sent out to all the churches...he's also a liberal.

i have a friend who is both gay and religiousright. i feel terrible for him for the guilt and shit he must deal with, but i want to smack him at the same time.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> eeek its actually windy out! maybe storms in AZ .. we needs rain!!

its been snowing on and off here. we're finally out of the ridiculous drought we've been in for years...so you can come take some of our storms!


----------



## ashiozz

no snow for me thanks, thats why i live in phoenix =P.. lol


----------



## Menelly

Snow is evil, but so is 110 degree weather. I miss the Bay Area.


----------



## ashiozz

110 degrees dryis nt as bad as Ohios hot and humid I was used to, oddly.. apparently Id rather live in an oven than a sauna..


----------



## ..katie..

la in october in my favorite temperature/humidity range.


----------



## ashiozz

yesss! I went to Disneyland last october for halloween :) It was SOOOOO nice. Unfortunately being pregnant makes disneyland less fun though =/


----------



## ..katie..

did you at least get on the teacups? that cant hurt a fetusbaby, can it?

the only amusement park i've ever been to is lagoon...which is okay with me, as i dont like rides or children. i do like arcades and water rides, though. and dippin dots.


----------



## ashiozz

I dont do teacups as they make me puke.. but I did do the peterpan ride the soarin california ride and mostly everything thats not a rollercoaster :)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.

I know I'm waaaaaay behind on the convo but this!! LOL. I'm the same and it's worse when I'm doing it and trying to sleep. Then I (or they) sniffle which doesn't fix anything. You gotta get up there manually.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> The one that drives me most insane? When someone has the whistly booger in their nose. That makes a high pitched whistle every time they breathe. I want to go stab something sharp up their nose till the sound goes away.
> 
> I know I'm waaaaaay behind on the convo but this!! LOL. I'm the same and it's worse when I'm doing it and trying to sleep. Then I (or they) sniffle which doesn't fix anything. You gotta get up there manually.Click to expand...

Oh, that makes me think of another one! When people sniffle like a giant wad of snot IN and then swallow. For the love of GOD get a goddamn kleenex. It makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Just came across this post in a thread on a different website:
> 
> " Women are responsible to dress in such a manner as to not invite sexual thoughts by male eyes. To completely put the blame on men ...when they react to the scene presented to them...is simply not fair, and putting both themselves and the males at risk of misadventure. When will they ever learn that they don't have to compete to see who can rouse the most reaction from a guy by presenting a sexual scene to him ? Rather childish behavior.
> It's time for real women to step up, dress fashionably, use makeup & hair to make themselves attractive, keep their weight in order, and love God above all else. "
> 
> Can I stab someone? I want to reply SO BADLY with "and this is how the Taliban got women to wear burkas. What next, do you want permission to stone us again?"

Ohhh, so that's why I get strangle looks? I better cover up my tits now.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> aww but he'll be a mommys boy when he is your age so itll be better =) lol
> 
> Sadly, he's more of a grandmas boy than a mommas boy. She lives with him, I see him weekly. :(
> 
> Oh well, such is life?Click to expand...
> 
> :( it'll change when he's older. I bet you anything..
> 
> How's he doing with baby kesslie when you do see him?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh he adores her. He's been nagging me and my ex about having a sibling for at least 5 years. But my ex has an autosomal dominant form of muscular dystrophy and so he never wants more kids. Tyler used to say "I've never had a chance to be a big brother before!" Now he keeps saying "Kesslie really likes me, huh?" when he gets a chance to hold her.
> 
> I uploaded a picture of the two of them today on FB. :) (I suppose I should put it here for Emerald since she won't join us, huh?)Click to expand...

They're both adorable!!! And thank you :blush: I'm sorry, I'm an awful friend :(


----------



## Menelly

Our "free baby on KSL" is back up again. I'm starting to be scared that she's actually serious. :(


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> aww but he'll be a mommys boy when he is your age so itll be better =) lol
> 
> Sadly, he's more of a grandmas boy than a mommas boy. She lives with him, I see him weekly. :(
> 
> Oh well, such is life?Click to expand...
> 
> :( it'll change when he's older. I bet you anything..
> 
> How's he doing with baby kesslie when you do see him?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh he adores her. He's been nagging me and my ex about having a sibling for at least 5 years. But my ex has an autosomal dominant form of muscular dystrophy and so he never wants more kids. Tyler used to say "I've never had a chance to be a big brother before!" Now he keeps saying "Kesslie really likes me, huh?" when he gets a chance to hold her.
> 
> I uploaded a picture of the two of them today on FB. :) (I suppose I should put it here for Emerald since she won't join us, huh?)Click to expand...
> 
> They're both adorable!!! And thank you :blush: I'm sorry, I'm an awful friend :(Click to expand...

You're not awful. You just haven't joined the 21st century yet. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

ahh you asked about DH's photog stuffs his SLR is an olllld canon .. idk the model and he only hs a few lenses ,,, i havent broken it out to play with it yet.. but he took some interesting photos with it and his telescope.....


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> You're not awful. You just haven't joined the 21st century yet. LOL

Fine. I'll live in the stone age. Besides, facebook is sooooooo 2000's :haha:

I'm totally up with BnB, now _that's_ the revolution.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> ahh you asked about DH's photog stuffs his SLR is an olllld canon .. idk the model and he only hs a few lenses ,,, i havent broken it out to play with it yet.. but he took some interesting photos with it and his telescope.....

Love a great old canon. Combined with the telescope, it's absolute magic.

BTW from what I've read, your hubby sounds awesome :)

I think one day I'm totally going to come to the US and go on a massive road trip to visit all you guys and your tiny (or not so tiny by then) humans.


Sometimes I wonder what's up with me. I know I have OCD and slight dyslexia. I only recently found out I actually read the optometrist's chart backwards - never realised :wacko:


----------



## ashiozz

hmmmm BNB is a wonderful place-- full of controversy and hormonal raaaagggee


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ahh you asked about DH's photog stuffs his SLR is an olllld canon .. idk the model and he only hs a few lenses ,,, i havent broken it out to play with it yet.. but he took some interesting photos with it and his telescope.....
> 
> Love a great old canon. Combined with the telescope, it's absolute magic.
> 
> BTW from what I've read, your hubby sounds awesome :)
> 
> I think one day I'm totally going to come to the US and go on a massive road trip to visit all you guys and your tiny (or not so tiny by then) humans.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what's up with me. I know I have OCD and slight dyslexia. I only recently found out I actually read the optometrist's chart backwards - never realised :wacko:Click to expand...

I think we should all meet in Vegas for Katie's 21st birthday. We'll have to find a sitter, but hey... PARTAY! ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ahh you asked about DH's photog stuffs his SLR is an olllld canon .. idk the model and he only hs a few lenses ,,, i havent broken it out to play with it yet.. but he took some interesting photos with it and his telescope.....
> 
> Love a great old canon. Combined with the telescope, it's absolute magic.
> 
> BTW from what I've read, your hubby sounds awesome :)
> 
> I think one day I'm totally going to come to the US and go on a massive road trip to visit all you guys and your tiny (or not so tiny by then) humans.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what's up with me. I know I have OCD and slight dyslexia. I only recently found out I actually read the optometrist's chart backwards - never realised :wacko:Click to expand...

He's pretty cool, really interesting, but very quiet around new people.. but if you bring up space, straight razors, or cameras he might open up.. he's got a really small amount of interests but he doesn't shut up once you get him going on those :)


He's a good guy though.. you should totally visit, with your tiny human too!


----------



## Menelly

Dear Tiny Little Human. You are SLEEPY. You are not hungry. I can tell from your eyes, and the fact you've been nomming for hours now. Seriously. It's time to go to bed. You can nap on me or Dad all you'd like, but for the Love of God, go to sleep.


----------



## ashiozz

ohhh, DH is also dyslexic.. he is scared to read to the baby because of it..


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Dear Tiny Little Human. You are SLEEPY. You are not hungry. I can tell from your eyes, and the fact you've been nomming for hours now. Seriously. It's time to go to bed. You can nap on me or Dad all you'd like, but for the Love of God, go to sleep.

Boobs now sleep later. she's got plenty of time to sleep when she's old, she says.


----------



## Emerald87

Reason I'm not on FB is exactly due to my issues here. I'm always logged on. I'm suppose to be finishing an assignment at the moment. FB would be a billion times worse.

The other reason is petty but I love you guys so I'll share. I was given hell in high school. Teased and shit, used to come home crying every arvo from years 7-9. Anyways I want to surprise them on our 10 year reunion. Kinda rub it in their face that I got out of the country town and made sometime of myself unlike all the dick wads that teased me. If I'm on FB they'll know already and I won't have the fun of rubbing it in their face first hand.

Also, FB comes back to bite you in the arse. As a future doc employers stalk the pages, as do patients. It can have a massive impact on how people view me professionally. I personally hate that a personal life makes people assess someone as a professional, it's not fair, but it happens. If I mention even sometime slightly wrong I can get bitten in the arse and lose my licence.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Dear Tiny Little Human. You are SLEEPY. You are not hungry. I can tell from your eyes, and the fact you've been nomming for hours now. Seriously. It's time to go to bed. You can nap on me or Dad all you'd like, but for the Love of God, go to sleep.
> 
> Boobs now sleep later. she's got plenty of time to sleep when she's old, she says.Click to expand...

LOL, my husband is actually holding her right now. We're hoping she'll actually go to sleep if she isn't smelling the buffet table while trying to pass out. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ahh you asked about DH's photog stuffs his SLR is an olllld canon .. idk the model and he only hs a few lenses ,,, i havent broken it out to play with it yet.. but he took some interesting photos with it and his telescope.....
> 
> Love a great old canon. Combined with the telescope, it's absolute magic.
> 
> BTW from what I've read, your hubby sounds awesome :)
> 
> I think one day I'm totally going to come to the US and go on a massive road trip to visit all you guys and your tiny (or not so tiny by then) humans.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what's up with me. I know I have OCD and slight dyslexia. I only recently found out I actually read the optometrist's chart backwards - never realised :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think we should all meet in Vegas for Katie's 21st birthday. We'll have to find a sitter, but hey... PARTAY! ;)Click to expand...

That sounds AMAZING. When is her bday - will I be a whale? And I don't drink even when not preggo so I'll bring the cameras and use it as blackmail forever.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ahh you asked about DH's photog stuffs his SLR is an olllld canon .. idk the model and he only hs a few lenses ,,, i havent broken it out to play with it yet.. but he took some interesting photos with it and his telescope.....
> 
> Love a great old canon. Combined with the telescope, it's absolute magic.
> 
> BTW from what I've read, your hubby sounds awesome :)
> 
> I think one day I'm totally going to come to the US and go on a massive road trip to visit all you guys and your tiny (or not so tiny by then) humans.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what's up with me. I know I have OCD and slight dyslexia. I only recently found out I actually read the optometrist's chart backwards - never realised :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think we should all meet in Vegas for Katie's 21st birthday. We'll have to find a sitter, but hey... PARTAY! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds AMAZING. When is her bday - will I be a whale? And I don't drink even when not preggo so I'll bring the cameras and use it as blackmail forever.Click to expand...

Im down, her birthday is apparently Nov 13... 

I can leave tyler with his gma and he'll still have his dog then too, sounds good to me. Mitch will come :)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I love the announcements...the pic with his arms above his head should be come a meme of sorts, though, even though it is precious.
> 
> I hate depo.
> 
> I hate stupid exmotherinlaws that ruin nicklecades. Also, is it really a nicklecade or is that just what it's called? i've never actually gone in, I end up going to the ones in the malls.
> 
> My (or what I assume to be my) cervix hurts.
> 
> I have a fever.
> 
> My last name is roitz. my little person's last name is wiley. I go by Kathryn most of the time. Now the secret is out. My last name makes me superstalkable.
> 
> 
> HI BABYDREAMERS! Come talk to us
> 
> And... I'm still going to be secretive about my name. LOL. I'd add every single one of you on Facebook happily and you could see my name there, but I'm weird about putting it out there in Cyberland where I can't lock it down easily.
> 
> I'm sorry you have a fever.
> 
> Des is adorable, those announcements are awesome!
> 
> We actually go to Nickelmania, not Nickelcade. It's exactly like Nickelcade, but it's clean and the games actually work. ;) It's on State and about 59th south. :) If you ever want to go!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but do they really cost nickels?? OOOOH!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tossedoffabridge
> Add me, folks. Enable my facebook whoreity. Also, I'm really, really, really, really, really left-wing. so...uh....yeah. You've been warned =)Click to expand...
> 
> Totally added you ;) lmaoClick to expand...

I don't even need a last name to be stalkable, lol, I am the ONLY one with my spelling, googled it again the other day! Lol


----------



## ashiozz

I googled you too looking for said book you wrote according to katie but i just found your facebook, i didnt add cuz i thought youd find it creepy. lol


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> no timeline here as i hate change. i hate changes to my page layouts. makes me rage. i am pissed that it will be forced upon me eventually.

I'm not the only one, yay!!!!!


----------



## Menelly

Added you too, Varuissa. Mine is the one with the second half of the first name being Lia. ;) (See, I'm telling you guys, I'm paranoid online.)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Added you too, Varuissa. Mine is the one with the second half of the first name being Lia. ;) (See, I'm telling you guys, I'm paranoid online.)

at least your first names unique.. my middle is nw my only non generic name


----------



## Emerald87

Well my name really is Emerald :p


----------



## Menelly

Yeah, until I added my husband's completely generic last name to mine, I my only generic name was my middle name. My parents gave me "Christine" as my middle name. I figure they blew their creativity wad on the first name. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Yeah, until I added my husband's completely generic last name to mine, I my only generic name was my middle name. My parents gave me "Christine" as my middle name. I figure they blew their creativity wad on the first name. LOL

Mine is Monet -- 

My dad gave me my first name and my mom picked my middle... so mom = more creative than dad.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Yeah, until I added my husband's completely generic last name to mine, I my only generic name was my middle name. My parents gave me "Christine" as my middle name. I figure they blew their creativity wad on the first name. LOL

Hehehe.

I'm trying to come up with a unique name for my child but NOT something they can be given hell for. It's a hard balance :( You guys have seemed to hit the nail on the head and found that balance but I can't think of anything. That's ok, I have a while before I find out gender for sure. But I keep asking Colin to discuss names and he manages to find other things to do.


----------



## ashiozz

My baby has a generic name.. But hes also a boy.. girls are easy to give unique names to.. We were going to go with Hailey Lorraine if he was a girl ...


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh I agree. I think girls can work with a strange name too. My brother has a very VERY strange name and I picked the second name. I'm very proud and I picked Lachlan as his second name, so I know when he hits teenage years and hates his name, he has something to fall back on.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh, I was 14 when I picked his name so I could have done ANYTHING. Like hamburger or jebbadiah or something lol.


----------



## ashiozz

I hated mine because everyones name was Ashley the year I was born.. blah, but Monet's not a good first name either.

My little brother is named after my dad (but he's technically not my dad's son, and my dad knew this from the time my mom got pregnant).. We all call him Buddy but his name is Brian.. 

Mom wanted to name him Dillon Matthew...


----------



## ashiozz

You did good picking a middle name for him :) I was 4 when my brother was born so I had no say lmao


----------



## Emerald87

BTW we're all having Black Water Dragon babies this year :) Very lucky, apparently


----------



## ashiozz

x. im tired but not sleepy 0.o is that weird or what?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> x. im tired but not sleepy 0.o is that weird or what?

Naw, seems pretty normal to me. I frequently am hungry with no appetite, so it must be the same thing.


----------



## ashiozz

Good! We're normal then! lmao.. When is your scan scheduled?


----------



## Ems77

My parents 'blew their creativity wad',lol, on my first name as well. The rest of it, Lee Emerson, is pretty generic. My hubbies is waaaay generic, no creativity in Michael John. Lol. I tried to balance with my oldest, she's Karisa Lynn. My second was more of an odd spelling rather than odd name, she's Ashlee Elysabeth. My FB doesn't even need a link, lol, log in, type in my first name, there I am! LMAO! I added you Ashley and Katie, with your links


----------



## ashiozz

Hmm .. DH is a fire dragon and my son will be a water dragon...

...and I am but a bunny.


----------



## Emerald87

Monday 10am - 1 day, 16hrs, 23mins but who's counting? I have a ticker on my phone telling me. It has been reminding me since about 30 days ago lol.

Should I have a listen to bub on doppler this evening? Or should I remain in blissful ignorance until Monday morning?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Hmm .. DH is a fire dragon and my son will be a water dragon...
> 
> ...and I am but a bunny.

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH apparently that's a great thing - they balance each other out. Cuz I believe in all that crap.


----------



## ashiozz

ignorance is bliss, i just woke mine up cuz i hadnt felt him move in a while.. now hes dancing... freaking babies.


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> My parents 'blew their creativity wad',lol, on my first name as well. The rest of it, Lee Emerson, is pretty generic. My hubbies is waaaay generic, no creativity in Michael John. Lol. I tried to balance with my oldest, she's Karisa Lynn. My second was more of an odd spelling rather than odd name, she's Ashlee Elysabeth. My FB doesn't even need a link, lol, log in, type in my first name, there I am! LMAO! I added you Ashley and Katie, with your links

Very pretty names :) My DH is also generic lol. It's like the John Smith of the Scottish world.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> ignorance is bliss, i just woke mine up cuz i hadnt felt him move in a while.. now hes dancing... freaking babies.

How do you wake up a foetusbaby?


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> My parents 'blew their creativity wad',lol, on my first name as well. The rest of it, Lee Emerson, is pretty generic. My hubbies is waaaay generic, no creativity in Michael John. Lol. I tried to balance with my oldest, she's Karisa Lynn. My second was more of an odd spelling rather than odd name, she's Ashlee Elysabeth. My FB doesn't even need a link, lol, log in, type in my first name, there I am! LMAO! I added you Ashley and Katie, with your links
> 
> Very pretty names :) My DH is also generic lol. It's like the John Smith of the Scottish world.Click to expand...

Thank you. My baby's name is similar to yours, minus the 'ald' plus a 'y' lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, rage. I thought "multi-quote" was supposed to save all the things I wanted to comment on, then add them together when I posted? damn it, now I'm going to have to remember everything I was going to say...

First of all, I'm up again waiting for Des to permanently pass out after his 3:30 feed. Every time he sleeps and I transfer him to his bed, he wakes up and freaks out :dohh: So, i'm on my couch with the lap top open watching the LOGO channel...because nothing else is on at 5am except Jersey Shore and I'm not about to subject myself to that.

(hoping everyone can appreciate some offensive humor) Why are women's feet smaller than mans? So they can get closer to the stove. (this is the type of joke that makes you laugh initially, then the more you think about it the more you realize how stupid it is).

Getting Des to have a pants off dance off in utero usually required something very cold...which was a great excuse to keep my freezer stocked up on ice cream. 

RAGE there was so much more I wanted to comment on :cry:

Emerald, does it irk you when i call you Em? It's really just a matter of me typing less. I'm a slack ass like that. What is your birth stone by the way?


----------



## Ems77

Oh yeah, and what might that be? :-D


----------



## gigglebox

you must have read the post before i modified it. i was testing the "multi-quote" feature. it didn't work...or maybe I don't know how to work it.


----------



## gigglebox

I like the way you work it...no diggity...i gotta bag it up (bag it up, girl)


----------



## Ems77

Hey! I responded to your 'testing a theory' post and now it's gone and I look like a jack ass! Lmao!


----------



## Ems77

Alrighty, well, I've been up since 7, went to work today, I suppose I should pack it in... See you all around noon! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Does anyone believe in ghostly things? When I was in the hospital I was resting with my eyes closed and it felt like someone walked by the foot of my bed and squeezed each set of toes as they walked by, right foot then left. At this exact time I got a distinct feeling like my Grandmother (deceased for years now) was there. Is that crazy? Just to clarify, hubs was there sleeping but no one else was in my room at the time.

...unless they were and I was in a drug induced haze and just remember what I wanted to remember.


----------



## gigglebox

lol vaurissa; i just changed the post, no biggie :) It takes me forever to catch up and then I'm never on when anyone else is...

going to retire to bed myself, I think it's safe to transfer little beast man to his bed now. If not I'll be back :D


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald, does it irk you when i call you Em? It's really just a matter of me typing less. I'm a slack ass like that. What is your birth stone by the way?

Thanks for asking, I really appreciate it :) Usually, yes, but I know on here Em is much quicker to type so it's fine. I also consider it reserved only for good friends and strangely enough I really like you guys already so you've got free pass :happydance:

I'm a sapphire, and you?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Does anyone believe in ghostly things? When I was in the hospital I was resting with my eyes closed and it felt like someone walked by the foot of my bed and squeezed each set of toes as they walked by, right foot then left. At this exact time I got a distinct feeling like my Grandmother (deceased for years now) was there. Is that crazy? Just to clarify, hubs was there sleeping but no one else was in my room at the time.
> 
> ...unless they were and I was in a drug induced haze and just remember what I wanted to remember.

Yes and no. Logic says no, experience says yes. I'm sure I saw the ghost of a little boy in one of those like 19th century little blue outfits when I was alone when I was 11 or 12. I considered him a guardian because I was going through a tough time.

I would love to think there's life after death. Like there's something to do after this hell hole but I really don't think so - live it up here cuz it's all you're gonna get.


----------



## gigglebox

No problem. if there's one thing that gets under my skin it's the name thing...which you think wouldn't happen with "laura" because it's not like it can be shortened...but every once in awhile someone decides that "lauren" is what my name is. i HATE that. i have no rational reason to either...it's the one name mess up that just makes me insta-rage. 

i know what you mean, seems logical not to have an afterlife but i think we've all had those experiences we couldn't quite explain. i had a couple in my old house where my parents reside, and a few here at my new house. actually i had a pretty significant one here where i saw a man peaking at me from the hallway as i was doing dishes (he was back lit from the hall light so no facial features or anything, just a black shadow kind of thing). i sincerely thought it was hubs, so i said "what are you doing?" and kind of laughed, put the dishes down and went to see what he was up to. when i came down the hall, he wasn't there. i found him in the back room (now Des' nursery) on an exercise bike we had in there. he was just peddling away! i said "were you just peaking at me from the hall?" and he looked so confused. Besides the fact that i believe what he said, he was panting like he hadn't been off that bike in awhile. 

other weird stuff had happened around the house but that was the big one. after that i went and did some research on my house to see about previous residents. there were only 2 families, one was a couple with a son, the next was a old widowed woman who lived here alone. We actually got the house because she died and put it on the market. i couldn't find any death certificates or notices except on the woman's husband...

anyway all the weirdness stopped after I started to investigate things more. the only strange thing that was happening (hasn't for awhile) was the dining room light would randomly come on while we were in bed. but we blame that on an electrical glitch ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Daddy's hanging out with Des while playing COD; it's pretty cute. Anyway I thought I'd take this time to show you my foot. Remember the swelling? It's gone down significantly now :thumbup: so I thought I'd share to give you ladies (*cough*ash*cough*) some hope!

First photo is my foot for, like, the majority of weeks 32+. Second photo is that one day where my symptoms kind of vanished (well, more or less) and the swelling had decreased--that was a week before labor. The swelling went back to looking like the first foot the next day.

Third picture is today. Can you believe it?! Holy shit was I swollen! I can't get over it. And honestly, the sheer thinness of third foot freaks me out a little, like it (and the ankle) are freakishly skinny now. I guess I was getting used to the cankles...eww.
 



Attached Files:







feet.JPG
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Does anyone believe in ghostly things? When I was in the hospital I was resting with my eyes closed and it felt like someone walked by the foot of my bed and squeezed each set of toes as they walked by, right foot then left. At this exact time I got a distinct feeling like my Grandmother (deceased for years now) was there. Is that crazy? Just to clarify, hubs was there sleeping but no one else was in my room at the time.
> 
> ...unless they were and I was in a drug induced haze and just remember what I wanted to remember.

Im personally a skeptic, but my moms old apartment was supposedly haunted and DH knew nothing about it when we last visited, her and I went out to get her nails done and he stayed there with her dog on his tummy watching tv.. he turned off the tv and went to sleep, when he got up the tv was on again and he couldnt figure out why... 

.. he didnt mention it to me until i said something about my mom thinking that place was haunted.. apparently it really freaked him out.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Emerald, does it irk you when i call you Em? It's really just a matter of me typing less. I'm a slack ass like that. What is your birth stone by the way?
> 
> Thanks for asking, I really appreciate it :) Usually, yes, but I know on here Em is much quicker to type so it's fine. I also consider it reserved only for good friends and strangely enough I really like you guys already so you've got free pass :happydance:
> 
> I'm a sapphire, and you?Click to expand...

OOooo what day? I was born sept 23 :)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Daddy's hanging out with Des while playing COD; it's pretty cute. Anyway I thought I'd take this time to show you my foot. Remember the swelling? It's gone down significantly now :thumbup: so I thought I'd share to give you ladies (*cough*ash*cough*) some hope!
> 
> First photo is my foot for, like, the majority of weeks 32+. Second photo is that one day where my symptoms kind of vanished (well, more or less) and the swelling had decreased--that was a week before labor. The swelling went back to looking like the first foot the next day.
> 
> Third picture is today. Can you believe it?! Holy shit was I swollen! I can't get over it. And honestly, the sheer thinness of third foot freaks me out a little, like it (and the ankle) are freakishly skinny now. I guess I was getting used to the cankles...eww.

!!! I might survive! Thank you!!!.. my swellings weird, it makes the ankle bone itself look humungous and stick out further, because i think theres a bunch of fluid around it, my foot size looks like your middle picture, but my feet are normally really skinny and so are my ankles so for me its a lot >< 

:) I feel better.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Daddy's hanging out with Des while playing COD; it's pretty cute. Anyway I thought I'd take this time to show you my foot. Remember the swelling? It's gone down significantly now :thumbup: so I thought I'd share to give you ladies (*cough*ash*cough*) some hope!
> 
> First photo is my foot for, like, the majority of weeks 32+. Second photo is that one day where my symptoms kind of vanished (well, more or less) and the swelling had decreased--that was a week before labor. The swelling went back to looking like the first foot the next day.
> 
> Third picture is today. Can you believe it?! Holy shit was I swollen! I can't get over it. And honestly, the sheer thinness of third foot freaks me out a little, like it (and the ankle) are freakishly skinny now. I guess I was getting used to the cankles...eww.

My feet still look like your left photo. It's driving me insane. I have to wear squash socks 24/7 or I can't put shoes on.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Daddy's hanging out with Des while playing COD; it's pretty cute. Anyway I thought I'd take this time to show you my foot. Remember the swelling? It's gone down significantly now :thumbup: so I thought I'd share to give you ladies (*cough*ash*cough*) some hope!
> 
> First photo is my foot for, like, the majority of weeks 32+. Second photo is that one day where my symptoms kind of vanished (well, more or less) and the swelling had decreased--that was a week before labor. The swelling went back to looking like the first foot the next day.
> 
> Third picture is today. Can you believe it?! Holy shit was I swollen! I can't get over it. And honestly, the sheer thinness of third foot freaks me out a little, like it (and the ankle) are freakishly skinny now. I guess I was getting used to the cankles...eww.
> 
> My feet still look like your left photo. It's driving me insane. I have to wear squash socks 24/7 or I can't put shoes on.Click to expand...

now im scared again =(

... bah, imma have to make sure i look into my circulation if it doesnt go down after hes born, its mostly one foot.. 0.o but they think im fine.. 11 days!!!!!


----------



## Menelly

Yay 11 days! :) I know why mine are so swollen, I'm just trying to find it in myself to care enough to do anything about it. See? I'm gluten sensitive. I know this. I do ever so much better when I avoid it like the plague. 

But with a newborn, I've been eating takeout and pizza. And severe edema is one of the lovely symptoms I deal with when I eat gluten. Find me gluten free takeout and I'll love you. LOL

So the question is: do I suck it up and wear squash socks till she's a bit older and I have the time/energy to cook again? Or do I start being good on my diet even though I have no clue what I'll eat?

Yeah. That's why I have swollen legs still. :(


----------



## ashiozz

hmmmmmmmm you could have jimmyjohns with no bread ;) lol


----------



## Menelly

That sounds no fun at all. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ahh you asked about DH's photog stuffs his SLR is an olllld canon .. idk the model and he only hs a few lenses ,,, i havent broken it out to play with it yet.. but he took some interesting photos with it and his telescope.....
> 
> Love a great old canon. Combined with the telescope, it's absolute magic.
> 
> BTW from what I've read, your hubby sounds awesome :)
> 
> I think one day I'm totally going to come to the US and go on a massive road trip to visit all you guys and your tiny (or not so tiny by then) humans.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what's up with me. I know I have OCD and slight dyslexia. I only recently found out I actually read the optometrist's chart backwards - never realised :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think we should all meet in Vegas for Katie's 21st birthday. We'll have to find a sitter, but hey... PARTAY! ;)Click to expand...

I'm a good 5 pages behind, but I'm down with this...just sayin =D


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Emerald, does it irk you when i call you Em? It's really just a matter of me typing less. I'm a slack ass like that. What is your birth stone by the way?
> 
> Thanks for asking, I really appreciate it :) Usually, yes, but I know on here Em is much quicker to type so it's fine. I also consider it reserved only for good friends and strangely enough I really like you guys already so you've got free pass :happydance:
> 
> I'm a sapphire, and you?Click to expand...

I am yellow topaz. The UGLIEST stone out there. I'd rather be a common pebble or something.

Had I been born a month early, shit would have been great. I love me some opals. In fact, wearing them right now...as always.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Daddy's hanging out with Des while playing COD; it's pretty cute. Anyway I thought I'd take this time to show you my foot. Remember the swelling? It's gone down significantly now :thumbup: so I thought I'd share to give you ladies (*cough*ash*cough*) some hope!
> 
> First photo is my foot for, like, the majority of weeks 32+. Second photo is that one day where my symptoms kind of vanished (well, more or less) and the swelling had decreased--that was a week before labor. The swelling went back to looking like the first foot the next day.
> 
> Third picture is today. Can you believe it?! Holy shit was I swollen! I can't get over it. And honestly, the sheer thinness of third foot freaks me out a little, like it (and the ankle) are freakishly skinny now. I guess I was getting used to the cankles...eww.

Are they cold all the time, too? The last foot picture is wonderful =) Whats your tattoo on your ankle?

In fact, tell me about your tattoos or lack of them, people!


----------



## ..katie..

they don't have gluten free takeout in slc? I assumed they would somewhere.... O_O


----------



## ashiozz

Im tattooless :( but I want to get tylers foot print and birthday on me if he ever comes out...


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Emerald, does it irk you when i call you Em? It's really just a matter of me typing less. I'm a slack ass like that. What is your birth stone by the way?
> 
> Thanks for asking, I really appreciate it :) Usually, yes, but I know on here Em is much quicker to type so it's fine. I also consider it reserved only for good friends and strangely enough I really like you guys already so you've got free pass :happydance:
> 
> I'm a sapphire, and you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am yellow topaz. The UGLIEST stone out there. I'd rather be a common pebble or something.
> 
> Had I been born a month early, shit would have been great. I love me some opals. In fact, wearing them right now...as always.Click to expand...

You know, once upon a time, us November birthdays were just "topaz" without color. So I always used blue topaz, and loved it.

Then some asshole decided we were "yellow topaz" and "citrine" instead, and that shit is ugly. I haven't bought a birthstone since.


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, you share a birthday with my ex... but I can forgive because you're much cooler than he was :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Im tattooless :( but I want to get tylers foot print and birthday on me if he ever comes out...

I'm tattooless and happy to stay that way. I hate needles with the firey heat of 10000 suns, and deliberately getting stabbed for a picture I may hate in 20 years is not my idea of fun. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

thats why if i get one it needs to mean something 0.o


----------



## Menelly

Meh... even then. I'm just so anti needle. I hate them. /shudder


----------



## ashiozz

Orly...

**taunts Lia with needles**

I don't like them either, I can't watch when I give blood or anything, but Im ok as long as I can't see it happen.


----------



## Menelly

I've always been EXTREMELY disappointed that I take meds that make it so I shouldn't donate blood. Breaks my heart. Only not. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

i just want everyone to know that i am still in my pjs.


----------



## Menelly

LOL, so am I. I'm trying to work up the energy to go to Target to return something, but I dunno if its gonna happen.


----------



## gigglebox

didn't answer my own question. opal. and it's a bad ass stone. what pisses me off is when some places say it's rose quartz. no it's not! 

would love to go to vagas.

maybe i'll make a post about all the tattoos at once. with pics. i don't usually like talking about them though...not with you all that seem genuinely interested, but i've found most tattoo talk is sparked by someone who rather talk about their own and show them off. i'm not quite like that lol...actually come spring/summer a lot of people who don't know me too well see me in shorts or a skirt and are really surprised i have them.


----------



## gigglebox

lol lia i just saw the video you posted to des' photo. good call.


----------



## Menelly

I get that song going thru my head every time I see his picture. :) It looks just like them! LOL

Such an adorable picture. I love cranky baby shots. Just love them more when it's not my cranky baby! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

https://fc09.deviantart.net/fs7/i/2005/238/6/1/l_e_a_p__tattoo_by_drainingraven.png
https://fc04.deviantart.net/fs7/i/2005/199/8/2/ivy_tattoo_by_drainingraven.png


----------



## ..katie..

Oh my god let me ask you about your tattoos so I can really talk about mine because i am so awesome and they are so awesome and i am DEEP.
*gag*
I only do that about my dogs =)


----------



## ..katie..

For a second, I was reading it "apple" not "leap"...i fail. Its gorgeous.

What are the words at the bottom of your back?


----------



## gigglebox

hopefully those links work. the "leap" is in my left wrist. they were my initials + mother's maiden initial. i have to add the "b" now opposite the "e". i always said i would after my first born.

the ivy is my own love for nature and swirls...i drew is when i was 15 and finally had it done when i turned 18. the bottom says "pleasant dreams" which is an homage to my mother. she used to say that to me every night before bed. also her maiden name is "pleasants".


----------



## Emerald87

I'm September 27th

Also still in pyjamas but that's because it's 7am Sunday

No tattoos and hubby is very anti tattoos otherwise I'd have his name, a butterfly to symbolise our loss (we released a butterfly on new years day to say goodbye) and I'd get a dragon for my little 2012 dragon baby

Did I mention it's 7am Sunday? I'm going back to sleep xx


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> Oh my god let me ask you about your tattoos so I can really talk about mine because i am so awesome and they are so awesome and i am DEEP.
> *gag*
> I only do that about my dogs =)

yes! this exactly.

i will post leg tattoos later. for now i have family obligations D:

oh--before i forget; to answer your earlier question about sleep...i get longer stretches now, but when i'm up it's for much longer to take care of Des. so instead of getting up every hour (or less) to piss, then return to sleep (after 15 minutes or so...sometimes longer) it's now a 3-4 hour nap with 2 hours of baby time.


----------



## Menelly

But I still say the QUALITY of sleep is better (for me at least) after they're born. Yeah, I'm up for longer between (sometimes!) but I'm not waking up every 10 min with someone kicking me or needing to pee or severe hip pain or restless legs or a charlie horse or I laid on my boob wrong and it hurts (OK, that one still happens). When I fall asleep now, I actually sleep. Which is really nice. :)


----------



## Menelly

PS: I joined the obnoxious blinkie club. Cause I find the little cows cute. ;)

Double PS: I'm a terrible mom. I'm letting Kesslie nap on her tummy in her bassinet. I'm only 5 or so feet away, but still, I feel guilty. But she's not only asleep in her bassinet (a first!) she's been there for 45 min! I may look into one of those movement sensors so I can feel comfortable with letting her sleep on her tummy. :)


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> Does anyone believe in ghostly things? When I was in the hospital I was resting with my eyes closed and it felt like someone walked by the foot of my bed and squeezed each set of toes as they walked by, right foot then left. At this exact time I got a distinct feeling like my Grandmother (deceased for years now) was there. Is that crazy? Just to clarify, hubs was there sleeping but no one else was in my room at the time.
> 
> ...unless they were and I was in a drug induced haze and just remember what I wanted to remember.

I do and I think that is very likely. We (ghosts and I) have an understanding, they leave me alone, I leave them alone, lol, they scare me!


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Emerald, does it irk you when i call you Em? It's really just a matter of me typing less. I'm a slack ass like that. What is your birth stone by the way?
> 
> Thanks for asking, I really appreciate it :) Usually, yes, but I know on here Em is much quicker to type so it's fine. I also consider it reserved only for good friends and strangely enough I really like you guys already so you've got free pass :happydance:
> 
> I'm a sapphire, and you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am yellow topaz. The UGLIEST stone out there. I'd rather be a common pebble or something.
> 
> Had I been born a month early, shit would have been great. I love me some opals. In fact, wearing them right now...as always.Click to expand...
> 
> You know, once upon a time, us November birthdays were just "topaz" without color. So I always used blue topaz, and loved it.
> 
> Then some asshole decided we were "yellow topaz" and "citrine" instead, and that shit is ugly. I haven't bought a birthstone since.Click to expand...

Hey! I'm a blue topaz, don't you be hogging up on mah shit! Lol:haha: My mom thinks hers is the ugliest, January is a dark funky red called a garnet.


----------



## Ems77

My tattoo, funny story, is my children's initials. Yes, this has already been done. Before I met hubby, I wasn't having any more, lol, now I have to figure out how to incorporate Emery. I also only have one of the flowers I had planned to put on there because it hurt so bad! I am the biggest wuss ever. I'm going to have to post a pic later, I have tried with my pad before and all it does is erase my whole damned post and fail to add the pic:growlmad:


----------



## ashiozz

Aww your tattoos are pretty and very meaningful :)


----------



## ashiozz

I WAS dressed but am now in my pajamas, went to go get pet food and a bassinet which is now put together and in place, and then I cleaned my bedroom and shampooed the carpets in there :) now I want to clean the rest of the house but my body hurts too much ><


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I WAS dressed but am now in my pajamas, went to go get pet food and a bassinet which is now put together and in place, and then I cleaned my bedroom and shampooed the carpets in there :) now I want to clean the rest of the house but my body hurts too much ><

Nesting much? :D


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I WAS dressed but am now in my pajamas, went to go get pet food and a bassinet which is now put together and in place, and then I cleaned my bedroom and shampooed the carpets in there :) now I want to clean the rest of the house but my body hurts too much ><
> 
> Nesting much? :DClick to expand...

This is my weekendly task every weekend, Well i only shampoo carpets once a month and its usually just the living room because I have fuzzy pets.. but I did our room because I noticed a stain in the carpet 0.o

Wow.. maybe I am nesting.. Im waiting for the carpets to dry so I can fold my cats blanket and put it back with his pillow on the floor next to my bed (that's where he prefers to sleep.. IDK why.)

My kitchen = DISASTER. I cleaned it last Friday, same with the living room, then mitch gets ahold of it, does he help clean? No... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## ..katie..

Update on my life.
FOB sent me "hey sexy, sorry I missed the meeting. I'll see you tonight."
...I dont have any meetings...

So yeah. thats my life. For all that have listened to me go up and down with him, I'm very sorry. Everyone in my non-computer life has been instructed to hit me with a shoe if I ever do stupid again.


Can we think of awesome death scenarios?


Also, i'm dying my hair again.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm lucky. I cook (occasionally), Colin cleans the kitchen. Every day religiously. He's now taken over bathroom cleaning because he doesn't want me and bubs near the chemicals.

I can't wait to get to nesting stage. I want the motivation to make my house awesome :)


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Update on my life.
> FOB sent me "hey sexy, sorry I missed the meeting. I'll see you tonight."
> ...I dont have any meetings...
> 
> So yeah. thats my life. For all that have listened to me go up and down with him, I'm very sorry. Everyone in my non-computer life has been instructed to hit me with a shoe if I ever do stupid again.
> 
> 
> Can we think of awesome death scenarios?
> 
> 
> Also, i'm dying my hair again.

What colour?


----------



## Emerald87

You could off him during labour? No one in their right mind would convict you then :)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I'm lucky. I cook (occasionally), Colin cleans the kitchen. Every day religiously. He's now taken over bathroom cleaning because he doesn't want me and bubs near the chemicals.
> 
> I can't wait to get to nesting stage. I want the motivation to make my house awesome :)

Motivation is great if your body can actually DO anything.. I've gotten to the point that I exhaust easy and I cant do all the things I want to.

I wish DH cared about me being near cleaning supplies.. >< ...

But I'm going to tackle the kitchen, at the very least...

..and vacuum...
...and mop....


..and clean the bathroom...


...and maybe shower the dog...


----------



## Menelly

Yes, what color? And... I'm sure we can find some mine shaft to drop him in. It's worked for other murders around here. ;)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky. I cook (occasionally), Colin cleans the kitchen. Every day religiously. He's now taken over bathroom cleaning because he doesn't want me and bubs near the chemicals.
> 
> I can't wait to get to nesting stage. I want the motivation to make my house awesome :)
> 
> Motivation is great if your body can actually DO anything.. I've gotten to the point that I exhaust easy and I cant do all the things I want to.
> 
> I wish DH cared about me being near cleaning supplies.. >< ...
> 
> But I'm going to tackle the kitchen, at the very least...
> 
> ..and vacuum...
> ...and mop....
> 
> 
> ..and clean the bathroom...
> 
> 
> ...and maybe shower the dog...Click to expand...

Totally nesting. LOL

You may be next! I didn't get nesting with Kesslie at all, but then I had her at 38 weeks planned. But with my son, I got the nesting urge and was in labor 48 hours later. You can hope, right? :)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky. I cook (occasionally), Colin cleans the kitchen. Every day religiously. He's now taken over bathroom cleaning because he doesn't want me and bubs near the chemicals.
> 
> I can't wait to get to nesting stage. I want the motivation to make my house awesome :)
> 
> Motivation is great if your body can actually DO anything.. I've gotten to the point that I exhaust easy and I cant do all the things I want to.
> 
> I wish DH cared about me being near cleaning supplies.. >< ...
> 
> But I'm going to tackle the kitchen, at the very least...
> 
> ..and vacuum...
> ...and mop....
> 
> 
> ..and clean the bathroom...
> 
> 
> ...and maybe shower the dog...Click to expand...
> 
> Totally nesting. LOL
> 
> You may be next! I didn't get nesting with Kesslie at all, but then I had her at 38 weeks planned. But with my son, I got the nesting urge and was in labor 48 hours later. You can hope, right? :)Click to expand...

Yeh, I just found this
_
Some women notice a sudden burst of energy, sometimes called a "nesting instinct" approximately 24-48 hours before the start of labor. You may feel a strong desire to clean the house and prepare for the baby. Try not to tire yourself as nature gives you this extra energy to help you during labor. If you must be active, be careful not to overexert yourself_


----------



## ashiozz

I would be damn surprised if I went into labor by Monday.. DAMN surprised.. but we'll see. Mitch actually bet Id go into labor Monday and have baby Tuesday 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

Red. It's always red. I am an obsessive red-hair-dyer. Whenever I get stressed out, I dye my hair red. Same with happy. Lose five pounds? Hello box dye. Break my foot? Go to the saloon. Find out I'm pregnant? Chop all my hair off and dont dye it til month 7. Get slightly perturbed because asswipe men could potentially have given you the clap? Red hair.


Also, my mother was super-nesting today. Me, not so much. Does that count?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Red. It's always red. I am an obsessive red-hair-dyer. Whenever I get stressed out, I dye my hair red. Same with happy. Lose five pounds? Hello box dye. Break my foot? Go to the saloon. Find out I'm pregnant? Chop all my hair off and dont dye it til month 7. Get slightly perturbed because asswipe men could potentially have given you the clap? Red hair.
> 
> 
> Also, my mother was super-nesting today. Me, not so much. Does that count?

I tried doing mine dark red once, but my blonde hair does not hold onto ANYTHING except lighter colors...


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky. I cook (occasionally), Colin cleans the kitchen. Every day religiously. He's now taken over bathroom cleaning because he doesn't want me and bubs near the chemicals.
> 
> I can't wait to get to nesting stage. I want the motivation to make my house awesome :)
> 
> Motivation is great if your body can actually DO anything.. I've gotten to the point that I exhaust easy and I cant do all the things I want to.
> 
> I wish DH cared about me being near cleaning supplies.. >< ...
> 
> But I'm going to tackle the kitchen, at the very least...
> 
> ..and vacuum...
> ...and mop....
> 
> 
> ..and clean the bathroom...
> 
> 
> ...and maybe shower the dog...Click to expand...
> 
> Totally nesting. LOL
> 
> You may be next! I didn't get nesting with Kesslie at all, but then I had her at 38 weeks planned. But with my son, I got the nesting urge and was in labor 48 hours later. You can hope, right? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I just found this
> _
> Some women notice a sudden burst of energy, sometimes called a "nesting instinct" approximately 24-48 hours before the start of labor. You may feel a strong desire to clean the house and prepare for the baby. Try not to tire yourself as nature gives you this extra energy to help you during labor. If you must be active, be careful not to overexert yourself_Click to expand...

That's very true. I don't know if I nested per se, but I did feel that energy all of a sudden with at least one of mine about 24 to 48 hours before my water broke.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Red. It's always red. I am an obsessive red-hair-dyer. Whenever I get stressed out, I dye my hair red. Same with happy. Lose five pounds? Hello box dye. Break my foot? Go to the saloon. Find out I'm pregnant? Chop all my hair off and dont dye it til month 7. Get slightly perturbed because asswipe men could potentially have given you the clap? Red hair.
> 
> 
> Also, my mother was super-nesting today. Me, not so much. Does that count?

Oh God, if it's by-proxy nesting I'm going to go into labour any minute. Colin goes nuts every weekend.

24 HOURS TILL MY SCAN!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Red. It's always red. I am an obsessive red-hair-dyer. Whenever I get stressed out, I dye my hair red. Same with happy. Lose five pounds? Hello box dye. Break my foot? Go to the saloon. Find out I'm pregnant? Chop all my hair off and dont dye it til month 7. Get slightly perturbed because asswipe men could potentially have given you the clap? Red hair.
> 
> 
> Also, my mother was super-nesting today. Me, not so much. Does that count?
> 
> Oh God, if it's by-proxy nesting I'm going to go into labour any minute. Colin goes nuts every weekend.
> 
> 24 HOURS TILL MY SCAN!!!!Click to expand...


=) You sound excited for it now and not scared! YAY!!! You're going to see your little beanchild!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh I'm excited now. I had a big listen to bubba last night and it put my mind at ease. It's frikkin massive (not quite as big as your foetusbabies of course lol) - easy to find, very loud heart. Then it moved all over the place so I had to chase it with the probe. After it wiggled it's heart rate when up which is an awesome sign. So apart from the annoying cramping and my boobies deflating, I'm pretty calm :)


----------



## ashiozz

YAYYY!!

Mitch won't let me vacuum cuz my back and feet hurt >< *Grr* he told me I am done for today and to save some for tomorrow, and without thinking my response was "What if I go into labor and I Didn't get to vacuum first? OR wash the dog?"


..The look I got was priceless..


----------



## Emerald87

LOL only women will ever understand

What I don't understand though is why this smiley :) has very suspicious eyebrows. From now on I'm only using this smiley when I'm being suggestive


----------



## ashiozz

It looks like that guy.. that smiles to your face all nice, and then behind your back, he pulls a knife out...

You know.. that guy...


----------



## Ems77

There have been three people (who did not previously discuss it) that say it's going to be May 1st for me. I am beginning to think they are right. I nailed the other two on the head. With similar theories. :-D
My first was born on her Dad's birthday; he also had an Uncle and cousin born on the same day. I told him I thought there was a chance and sure enough. 
I came to the conclusion with my second because my hubby's name was Bob and we were naming the baby Ashlee. My mother had a boyfriend at the time named Bob and his daughter's name was Ashley I told him, 'You watch'... sure enough.


----------



## ashiozz

Katie also randomly threw out the 17th, which kind of freaked me out a little -- thats the date of my next appt too..

We shall see.. For now Im hungry and Im trying to convince DH to put some food in the microwave for me :(


----------



## Emerald87

I just had cocopops


----------



## ashiozz

Mmmmm.. Coo-coo for coacoa puffs:)


I gots taquitos.. and chocolate pudding.. mmmm


----------



## Menelly

Taquitos sound sooooo good right now. We had a box. His brother ate them all. Fuck his brother. And it's too icky outside to drag Kesslie to the store to buy more. I think I shall nap with her instead. ;)

I hear if you prioritize sleep over eat, you lose weight faster anyways. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

hmm, I should try that. I know you burn calories in your sleep.. I just need to hibernate, like a bear...


----------



## Emerald87

Eat honey. It requires more energy to break down than it gives you.


----------



## Menelly

Downside is breastfeeding is making me ravenous this time. Phooey.


----------



## gigglebox

katie; i had the distinct feeling that your water will break soon. actually i thought i'd come on here and see a "my water broke!" message from you. but i am also insane and either i'm really accurate with this sort of thing or horribly wrong. wait, so if you are induced on the 19th, you realize it *could* mean you will be having that 4/20 day baby...

ash you are nesting for sure. i never did nest...but wonder if my water didn't break would i have gotten there eventually?

Vaurissa what makes them so sure it'll be may 1st? do you hope they are right?


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> Eat honey. It requires more energy to break down than it gives you.

that can't possibly be true...


...can it?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Eat honey. It requires more energy to break down than it gives you.
> 
> that can't possibly be true...
> 
> 
> ...can it?Click to expand...

It certainly is my lovely. It's a complex sugar which requires lots of energy to break down. "They" say that a spoonful before bed helps one lose weight. I just have it on weetbix cuz it's healthy.

BTW I have a linea nigra developing. At 12 weeks!! Wtf?? I'm the most pale person you'll ever meet and they're suppose to be more prominent on darker skinned people. I'm a freak.


----------



## gigglebox

This is my best friend. I used to paint oh her body all the time. it was therapeutic for both of us. I painted the corset on her (it looks like it's edited in because i upped the contrast on the photo a ton, but it's actually varying shades of green acrylic paint. This was before I had a good concept of how to edit photos. by "good" i mean "better"). So the corset was painted by me and I took the photograph as well.

I know it's a huge commitment to tattoo a person on you...but it's got more meaning to me than just some person I know. During the time the photograph was taken I was horribly depressed. I admitted to her that I was considering suicide...and while so many people were saying how selfish of an act it is and it's stupid and blah blah blah (not people I told about myself, just people with opinions on the subject), she told me "Ok, do it. But first make sure you really have gone through every other option. Be certain you have truly tried everything else and this is the only solution." And for some odd reason, that was so helpful; that was exactly what I needed to hear. I really hadn't tried everything, I was just sick of fighting...but she was right. I hadn't tried every type of therapy, I hadn't tried every pill, I hadn't tried anything natural...so I decided I'd try more before giving up. And eventually I got better :D now I just deal with anxiety lol (but let's not talk about that); anyway, here is the tattoo. The angle is kind of weird and it's a little washed out but you get the idea.
 



Attached Files:







aliya.JPG
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> It looks like that guy.. that smiles to your face all nice, and then behind your back, he pulls a knife out...
> 
> You know.. that guy...


:flower:


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Eat honey. It requires more energy to break down than it gives you.
> 
> that can't possibly be true...
> 
> 
> ...can it?Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly is my lovely. It's a complex sugar which requires lots of energy to break down. "They" say that a spoonful before bed helps one lose weight. I just have it on weetbix cuz it's healthy.
> 
> BTW I have a linea nigra developing. At 12 weeks!! Wtf?? I'm the most pale person you'll ever meet and they're suppose to be more prominent on darker skinned people. I'm a freak.Click to expand...

Is this all honey or just natural honey? Can you tell I'm considering trying it?

I got mine pretty early too and I am SUPER pale. I'm one of those people who burn after stepping out in the sun to walk from the front door to my car. It was super faint at first and just got longer and darker. The first time I noticed it was from my pubes to an inch or so below my belly button. I still have it now and it's dark and runs from my boobs all the way down. 

Are you bummed about having it? Or excited?


----------



## ..katie..

Laura-it's gorgous =D Both the real one and the tattoo, and both for the actual elements AND the idea behind it.


Also, I'm not having a 4-20 baby. I'm having a kate-hudson-bday-baby. Thats the holiday I pick. I'd have to be in labor 15+ hours to have a pot baby, and I just won't do that. I refuse, don't care what the body says.


Some bitch told me that I should keep my legs closed from now on if I wanted to get induced. That it was selfish. I told her to fuck off. Twas a day to remember, thats for sure.


I'm officially constipated. awesome, huh?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Is this all honey or just natural honey? Can you tell I'm considering trying it?
> 
> I got mine pretty early too and I am SUPER pale. I'm one of those people who burn after stepping out in the sun to walk from the front door to my car. It was super faint at first and just got longer and darker. The first time I noticed it was from my pubes to an inch or so below my belly button. I still have it now and it's dark and runs from my boobs all the way down.
> 
> Are you bummed about having it? Or excited?

Pretty sure it's all honey. Just try the spoonful before bed or substitute your usual sugar for honey (e.g. in tea) if you can stand it. It can't do any harm - even if you don't lose weight it's damn good for you. Just be careful with the unprocessed stuff, they can have nasty bugs in them and you don't want that near Des in any form.

I'm very excited. It's pretty much my first pregnancy sign. I'm also the instant burn type as is DH. I think my baby will come out with clear skin.




..katie.. said:


> I'm officially constipated. awesome, huh?

My first pregnancy sign apart from _this_


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> This is my best friend. I used to paint oh her body all the time. it was therapeutic for both of us. I painted the corset on her (it looks like it's edited in because i upped the contrast on the photo a ton, but it's actually varying shades of green acrylic paint. This was before I had a good concept of how to edit photos. by "good" i mean "better"). So the corset was painted by me and I took the photograph as well.
> 
> I know it's a huge commitment to tattoo a person on you...but it's got more meaning to me than just some person I know. During the time the photograph was taken I was horribly depressed. I admitted to her that I was considering suicide...and while so many people were saying how selfish of an act it is and it's stupid and blah blah blah (not people I told about myself, just people with opinions on the subject), she told me "Ok, do it. But first make sure you really have gone through every other option. Be certain you have truly tried everything else and this is the only solution." And for some odd reason, that was so helpful; that was exactly what I needed to hear. I really hadn't tried everything, I was just sick of fighting...but she was right. I hadn't tried every type of therapy, I hadn't tried every pill, I hadn't tried anything natural...so I decided I'd try more before giving up. And eventually I got better :D now I just deal with anxiety lol (but let's not talk about that); anyway, here is the tattoo. The angle is kind of weird and it's a little washed out but you get the idea.

That really is beautiful - all of it; the person, the story and the actual tat. I'm not a person-tat person but it really is nice. The person who copied it onto you has done exceptionally well.

I love going onto those websites where they have questionable tattoos. A lot of people try to get their partner or some celebrity face on them and it turns out like a mutant. I sit there and laugh while feeling sorry for them. I just get upset at the ones that have turned out awful when they have the tat on there for a good reason - like a passed away friend, relative etc.


----------



## jules7521

I'm aliveish!
wait that's not a word lol oh wells 

I added some faceybooks so you an see my heifer-ness 

Lauragiggles- your little man is so stinking cute.. I just played catchup of like 30 pages and saw the pics int he owl hat and melted. I wish I had the talent to take pics like that. Then again I wish something would fit Cassie Bean so I could take some not so great pics lol Preemie would fit her for like another week and newborn is huge on her >.<

Ash-- i feel your pain about being swollen lol
Oh and I sniffed her.. a lot 

Emerald- It's very nice to meet you!

Katie- ok so the comments about people's weird eating quirks made me giggle lol and your fork one especially!

It seems we all have our weird quirks. I'm not a germaphobe but I detest having anything on my hands that is remotely sticky, greasy etc. I will be forced to abandon said task and go wash my hands and see about how to continue without making my hands feel like yuck lol Guess it's a texture thing. My OH teases me about it all the time lol Oh and I hate it when someone refses to grab a tissue and instead does the " i need to constantly sniff in order to keep my nose from running" omg.. blow the damn nose!
Oh and um I hate when people smack their lips when they eat lol Wrenchface does it all through dinner and I make an excuse about eating slow in order to avoid taking a bite and not wretching while listening to her smack smack smack lol

Speaking of wrenchface - she is suddenly becoming human. Like today she went in the pouring rain to wal-mart to pick Cassie up some onesies that fir because all the ones I have were 0-3 and the crotch snaps come down to her ankles lol and she even picked up some fenugreek for me

How does the fenugreek work anyhow? is it like 2 pills 3x a day? the dosage on the bottle is misleading and I am seriously fighting to keep my supply up even though I pump every 2 hours.. its dropped to maybe 1.5 oz's. Thankfully until at least her actual due date I have to supplement with formula so she puts on some weight. If I wasn't my poor baby would starve :(

Recovery is going ok but really slow. I am sooooo swollen from the waist down. My edema is out of hand but doc said it was normal. I have no feet and ankles just giant swollen puffy lumps >.< I just got my staples out and I am still afraid to move because it feels like my insides will fall out lol

speaking of insides falling out.. my OH brought up sexy time today and I nearly decked him lol firstly because i delivered in a catholic hospital i wasn't allowed to get my tubes tied ..fml.. so I am still fertile. I ned to ask my OB next week about either the an iud or something because well i love this angel with every fiber of my being but yeah no more for me lol i'm too old for this 

for a little 5lb baby she actually slept from 12:30am till 4:45am and then again from 5:30-9am. I was so freaked out I had to check on her like 30 times and she was just happily snoozing away. I did get a 2 hour nap in today but I am drained and totally out of it. My OH helps tons during the day but he's sort of worthless at night. Last night was going to be his night and I found him asleep in his office chair at 11:45pm and I sent him to bed and I took the overnight again. I am running on fumes and not eating enough but tomorrow darnit that will change. Like they said in trasnsformers2 " FTJ man FTJ" fuel the jet.. this jet is about to crash and burn if I don't stop and take better care of me.

Holy crap she's still asleep lol It's a miracle. Oh and smiling isn't just as dammit lol


----------



## gigglebox

I know what you mean; there is one really famous bad tattoo out there of a portrait; i think it's supposed to be the daughter of the guy who got it. it's absolutely dreadful, sad to say :( but what can you do? I mean, getting money off the guy isn't going to change the fact that the tattoo is stuck on you forever.

ah, in retrospect I suppose money can buy laser removal.

So here are the rest of the tattoos on my leg...all m.c. escher, who you may know as the guy who did the picture of the room with the stairs going every which way. he did a lot of linocuts of images with optical illusions in them...also a ton of tessellations, which is what a couple of these tattoos are of (images that fit together in a repetitive pattern). I used to be obsessed with math and I love art, so Escher was a perfect marriage of these two things and I fell in love with his work. I was going to have an escher only leg, but decided I have things I love that I want tattooed and not all the space to do it (i do not want too much of my body covered).

i'm afraid this is turning into a pretentious tattoo posting trend for me...sorry i hope i'm not coming off that way :(
 



Attached Files:







horses and birds.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 0









mantis.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1









whirlpools.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gigglebox

jules--looks like babies are wrenchface's Achilles heel! exxxcellent. you make that whore sniff your baby; maybe it'll leave here ever more intoxicated with baby love :D glad to see you back by the way :) cute new avatar photo! 

enjoy the long naps while you can!


----------



## Emerald87

That praying mantis pic is AWESOME!!!


And I think I know the one you're talking about. Ended up with huge teeth (amongst other things) on the tat version?


----------



## Emerald87

Jules - lovely to meet you too. Your little miracle is precious and so dang cute!! Mind if I ask your story? I assume something happened to have a 5 pound preemie? And why a Christian hospital? I love stories!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Some bitch told me that I should keep my legs closed from now on if I wanted to get induced. That it was selfish. I told her to fuck off. Twas a day to remember, thats for sure.

WTF???? Didn't your doctor suggest the induction? Can I come slap her too? WTF is wrong with people?

Grrr.....


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> This is my best friend. I used to paint oh her body all the time. it was therapeutic for both of us. I painted the corset on her (it looks like it's edited in because i upped the contrast on the photo a ton, but it's actually varying shades of green acrylic paint. This was before I had a good concept of how to edit photos. by "good" i mean "better"). So the corset was painted by me and I took the photograph as well.
> 
> I know it's a huge commitment to tattoo a person on you...but it's got more meaning to me than just some person I know. During the time the photograph was taken I was horribly depressed. I admitted to her that I was considering suicide...and while so many people were saying how selfish of an act it is and it's stupid and blah blah blah (not people I told about myself, just people with opinions on the subject), she told me "Ok, do it. But first make sure you really have gone through every other option. Be certain you have truly tried everything else and this is the only solution." And for some odd reason, that was so helpful; that was exactly what I needed to hear. I really hadn't tried everything, I was just sick of fighting...but she was right. I hadn't tried every type of therapy, I hadn't tried every pill, I hadn't tried anything natural...so I decided I'd try more before giving up. And eventually I got better :D now I just deal with anxiety lol (but let's not talk about that); anyway, here is the tattoo. The angle is kind of weird and it's a little washed out but you get the idea.


:hugs: My grandpa committed suicide. I'm glad someone saved you :)


----------



## Menelly

Jules, fenugreek is supposedly best 3 pills 3x a day. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Welcome back Jules! she's still gorgeous, and Im glad Wrenchface loves her to bits =) Maybe now there will be peace in the house..

..and I thought Catholics were now okay with birth control? Apparently not..?


----------



## Menelly

No, catholics still hate birth control, which is why they're fighting it in Congress cause they don't want to cover it as part of Obamacare. Obama tried to come up with a compromise, they don't care. So then they tried to pass a law last session that would allow any employer to not pay for anything health related if it violated their "conscience" so they could claim it wasn't about contraceptives.

Thank God that didn't pass. "I'm sorry, I'm not paying for your heart procedure. People who don't diet and exercise violate my conscience."

We REALLY REALLY need to get health insurance away from employers. I still can't figure out how anyone honestly thinks that's a logical process anyways? Would it make any sense whatsoever to say you need to pay your car insurance through work? Of course not. Everyone just mandates car insurance and you buy it where you want to.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> No, catholics still hate birth control, which is why they're fighting it in Congress cause they don't want to cover it as part of Obamacare. Obama tried to come up with a compromise, they don't care. So then they tried to pass a law last session that would allow any employer to not pay for anything health related if it violated their "conscience" so they could claim it wasn't about contraceptives.
> 
> Thank God that didn't pass. "I'm sorry, I'm not paying for your heart procedure. People who don't diet and exercise violate my conscience."
> 
> We REALLY REALLY need to get health insurance away from employers. I still can't figure out how anyone honestly thinks that's a logical process anyways? Would it make any sense whatsoever to say you need to pay your car insurance through work? Of course not. Everyone just mandates car insurance and you buy it where you want to.


That's why every other country has government healthcare... oh wait.. sorry.. Im being "socialist" now.. which is "bad" and leads to "communism.." 



SOCIALISM WORKS FOR EVERY OTHER DAMN COUNTRY OUT THERE ><


Just putting that out there.. -.- sorry for being political.


Luckily I have decent insurance and AZ has a law that insurance has to cover birth control.... there's a few states that have that already :shrug: I don't think its that big of a deal.. and we're technically a red state 0.o...


----------



## Menelly

OMG, other states have a law to cover birth control and the world hasn't ended yet? I refuse to believe it.

And yes. Health care leads to socialism which leads to communism and why do you hate democracy again? /facepalm

I'm always, ALWAYS glad I get to use one of the only "socialist" health care systems in the country. I walk into the VA, I get seen, I get what I need, I never ever see a bill. Sounds like a socialist system to me? And it's even available in the US!


----------



## gigglebox

you guys are so sweet :hugs: and hopefully you know that when i say i'm going to commit suicide nowadays it's strictly words. and when i mention pegging baby, it's merely an idol threat.

everyone should own a vibrating bouncy chair. trust me on this. lia, weren't you singing it's praises earlier? des is having some gas issues and this is the only thing keeping him calm right now. it also has peaceful music that may or may not put _me_ to sleep.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> you guys are so sweet :hugs: and hopefully you know that when i say i'm going to commit suicide nowadays it's strictly words. and when i mention pegging baby, it's merely an idol threat.
> 
> everyone should own a vibrating bouncy chair. trust me on this. lia, weren't you singing it's praises earlier? des is having some gas issues and this is the only thing keeping him calm right now. it also has peaceful music that may or may not put _me_ to sleep.

I think most of us have one :) YAY! And I won't take your suicide threats seriously then ;) lol... My grandpa wouldn't tell me he was thinking about it -- but he apparently told my dad, and he did it with helium tanks.. he told my dad why he had them and that he'd reconsidered and wouldnt do it (they lived together) .. well dad never got rid of the tanks and on January 5, 2007 Grandpa decided he didn't want to live anymore and did it.


I was actually really close to him, So I was naturally upset.. not just at him, mainly at my father actually.. so this might explain a bit more about my dad and my relationship.


Anyhow, if anyone EVER were to come to me with such a thing, I would do everything I could to help -- I nevvvver wanna go through that kind of a loss again, ever.

My bassinet vibrates too.. on an off note..

I had to edit the date .. apparently it was 2007 - not 2005 0.o prego brain. I had to go read my xanga..


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> you guys are so sweet :hugs: and hopefully you know that when i say i'm going to commit suicide nowadays it's strictly words. and when i mention pegging baby, it's merely an idol threat.
> 
> everyone should own a vibrating bouncy chair. trust me on this. lia, weren't you singing it's praises earlier? des is having some gas issues and this is the only thing keeping him calm right now. it also has peaceful music that may or may not put _me_ to sleep.

Yep, I was. All hail the Vibrating Bouncy Chair Gods. They are often the only way I get her to nap without me. :)


----------



## Menelly

I spent most of this pregnancy suicidal as hell. When I was about 32 weeks or so, I actually spent quality time trying to figure out if I were to hang myself in my shed, could I call 911 right before I did it, and would they have time to c-section Kesslie so she wouldn't die but I would.

I spent nearly all of my pregnancy planning to kill myself on 4/8/12 at 16:20 (told you I'm a numbers freak) if I didn't figure out a way to die before hand without killing her too.

Yeah... this pregnancy SUCKED hardcore for me. :( People talk about PPD but prenatal was hell and post partum, I feel FINE.


----------



## ashiozz

*sigh of relief* I thought my realdoll comment was going to go over worse than that, Lia.. lmao..


----------



## gigglebox

lia i'm glad you didn't do it! and looking at that boob nommer, i'm sure you are too :) but the diseased mind is hard to rationalize with, even if you know it's being crazy...so i'm sure you weren't thinking at the time what you'd be missing out on afterwards. 

did it ever cross your mind that it was the pregnancy making you so depressed? or did you figure it was just one of those things?


----------



## gigglebox

ash i'm sorry about your grandfather :( i'm often paranoid my grandmother is going to do the same. she's the last living grandparent on both me and my hubs' side and ever since granddad died (and even a little bit before that) she's been threatening to take all her pills. i really hope she doesn't...


----------



## ashiozz

I too am glad you did not go through with it, we'd be sad pandas... 

And yes, did you realize it was pregnancy? I'd think it was just that my life was sucking 0.o I've never really been very suicidal so I've never understood the thought process or if people understand that there's possibly an imbalance..


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ash i'm sorry about your grandfather :( i'm often paranoid my grandmother is going to do the same. she's the last living grandparent on both me and my hubs' side and ever since granddad died (and even a little bit before that) she's been threatening to take all her pills. i really hope she doesn't...

It is okay, I've had time to get over it. I'm more mad that he got no funeral and no obituary and my dad moved his girlfriend in the next couple of days.. actually he did it in my old room (it was next to his but mine had a door) and now one of her kids lives in that room and has NO IDEA.

-.-

I'm venting now.. that's bad..

Just make sure you make your grandmother aware that people around her love her and still need her around =) My grandpa felt like a burden and that's what his note said =/ so just make sure she never ever feels that way :hugs:


----------



## ..katie..

FOB: you're the only one who knows me, kathryn. You're the only one who I care about. the rest of the world can suck my balls.
me: (also, first response of the night) I'd like to point out the irony in you saying "the rest of the world can suck my balls." ...get it?? Because they already have.


i think i'm funny. Now, to stop being selfabsorbed and to read the past 10 pages =D


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> Speaking of wrenchface - she is suddenly becoming human. Like today she went in the pouring rain to wal-mart to pick Cassie up some onesies that fir because all the ones I have were 0-3 and the crotch snaps come down to her ankles lol and she even picked up some fenugreek for me
> 
> How does the fenugreek work anyhow? is it like 2 pills 3x a day? the dosage on the bottle is misleading and I am seriously fighting to keep my supply up even though I pump every 2 hours.. its dropped to maybe 1.5 oz's. Thankfully until at least her actual due date I have to supplement with formula so she puts on some weight. If I wasn't my poor baby would starve :(

dude your pictures are so cute I could just die.

WRENCHFACE IS HUMAN?? With emotions?? about something other than the dog??? *shocked* I'm glad.
I'm also glad your little person is doing good.


Also, has the fenugreek question been answered? im curious, myself.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> *sigh of relief* I thought my realdoll comment was going to go over worse than that, Lia.. lmao..

LOL! Me too!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lia i'm glad you didn't do it! and looking at that boob nommer, i'm sure you are too :) but the diseased mind is hard to rationalize with, even if you know it's being crazy...so i'm sure you weren't thinking at the time what you'd be missing out on afterwards.
> 
> did it ever cross your mind that it was the pregnancy making you so depressed? or did you figure it was just one of those things?

I figured it was pregnancy induced, but I wasn't exactly rational enough for that to make a difference. 

And I'm very glad now I didn't too. She's a keeper. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> you guys are so sweet :hugs: and hopefully you know that when i say i'm going to commit suicide nowadays it's strictly words. and when i mention pegging baby, it's merely an idol threat.
> 
> everyone should own a vibrating bouncy chair. trust me on this. lia, weren't you singing it's praises earlier? des is having some gas issues and this is the only thing keeping him calm right now. it also has peaceful music that may or may not put _me_ to sleep.

Will it help _MY _gas?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> FOB: you're the only one who knows me, kathryn. You're the only one who I care about. the rest of the world can suck my balls.
> me: (also, first response of the night) I'd like to point out the irony in you saying "the rest of the world can suck my balls." ...get it?? Because they already have.
> 
> 
> i think i'm funny. Now, to stop being selfabsorbed and to read the past 10 pages =D

 LMAO... aww =/ I hope you use your brain before just taking his word for things, I have a feeling you will, but you never know, I've been emotional before and used that to make decisions =/


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Some bitch told me that I should keep my legs closed from now on if I wanted to get induced. That it was selfish. I told her to fuck off. Twas a day to remember, thats for sure.
> 
> WTF???? Didn't your doctor suggest the induction? Can I come slap her too? WTF is wrong with people?
> 
> Grrr.....Click to expand...

Yup. this lady is a nurse. She's also my brother-in-law's sister. But anyway, she has ended up losing every job in every hospital/homehealth/nursinghome/insertanyothermedfacilityyoucanthinkofhere in uinta county, sweetwater county, and lincoln county (im so easily stalkable.)...I very rarely take a doctor's side over a nurses...but to tell me I should go to 42 weeks, possibly 44 or else i'm selfish? Thats
1. medically ********
and 
2. none of her business.


Amongst a whole list of other things.


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie is currently grumping. She's doing the "newborn night time cluster feeding grumpy omg I'm starving to death, no I'm full, no I'm tired, FEED ME MOMMY WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU I'M oh yeah, full. Yeah, never mind" game. I'm going slightly nuts.

ETA: And I'm trying to sing (sort of, I'm making bugle sounds) to her to get her to stop being fussy. Then, I realized I'm bugling "Revelie". I think I should be doing "Taps" instead, right? LOL (For you military types.)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Kesslie is currently grumping. She's doing the "newborn night time cluster feeding grumpy omg I'm starving to death, no I'm full, no I'm tired, FEED ME MOMMY WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU I'M oh yeah, full. Yeah, never mind" game. I'm going slightly nuts.


I'll borrow her!!!!! :) lmao

I want mine to come out someday.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> you guys are so sweet :hugs: and hopefully you know that when i say i'm going to commit suicide nowadays it's strictly words. and when i mention pegging baby, it's merely an idol threat.
> 
> everyone should own a vibrating bouncy chair. trust me on this. lia, weren't you singing it's praises earlier? des is having some gas issues and this is the only thing keeping him calm right now. it also has peaceful music that may or may not put _me_ to sleep.
> 
> I think most of us have one :) YAY! And I won't take your suicide threats seriously then ;) lol... My grandpa wouldn't tell me he was thinking about it -- but he apparently told my dad, and he did it with helium tanks.. he told my dad why he had them and that he'd reconsidered and wouldnt do it (they lived together) .. well dad never got rid of the tanks and on January 5, 2007 Grandpa decided he didn't want to live anymore and did it.
> 
> 
> I was actually really close to him, So I was naturally upset.. not just at him, mainly at my father actually.. so this might explain a bit more about my dad and my relationship.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, if anyone EVER were to come to me with such a thing, I would do everything I could to help -- I nevvvver wanna go through that kind of a loss again, ever.
> 
> My bassinet vibrates too.. on an off note..
> 
> I had to edit the date .. apparently it was 2007 - not 2005 0.o prego brain. I had to go read my xanga..Click to expand...

Ash, I'm so sorry about your Grandpa. Poor guy to think there was no better way - there's always a way and I wish he knew.

I've been there before and the worst thing was it wasn't for any good reason. Nothing was really "going wrong" in my life but I couldn't be happy. I was under a lot of pressure and just considered it the easiest way out. I still have depressed times and thoughts of "it'd be better around here without me" but I haven't been that bad in about a year.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> I spent most of this pregnancy suicidal as hell. When I was about 32 weeks or so, I actually spent quality time trying to figure out if I were to hang myself in my shed, could I call 911 right before I did it, and would they have time to c-section Kesslie so she wouldn't die but I would.
> 
> I spent nearly all of my pregnancy planning to kill myself on 4/8/12 at 16:20 (told you I'm a numbers freak) if I didn't figure out a way to die before hand without killing her too.
> 
> Yeah... this pregnancy SUCKED hardcore for me. :( People talk about PPD but prenatal was hell and post partum, I feel FINE.

Well I'm glad you're still with us!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> you guys are so sweet :hugs: and hopefully you know that when i say i'm going to commit suicide nowadays it's strictly words. and when i mention pegging baby, it's merely an idol threat.
> 
> everyone should own a vibrating bouncy chair. trust me on this. lia, weren't you singing it's praises earlier? des is having some gas issues and this is the only thing keeping him calm right now. it also has peaceful music that may or may not put _me_ to sleep.
> 
> I think most of us have one :) YAY! And I won't take your suicide threats seriously then ;) lol... My grandpa wouldn't tell me he was thinking about it -- but he apparently told my dad, and he did it with helium tanks.. he told my dad why he had them and that he'd reconsidered and wouldnt do it (they lived together) .. well dad never got rid of the tanks and on January 5, 2007 Grandpa decided he didn't want to live anymore and did it.
> 
> 
> I was actually really close to him, So I was naturally upset.. not just at him, mainly at my father actually.. so this might explain a bit more about my dad and my relationship.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, if anyone EVER were to come to me with such a thing, I would do everything I could to help -- I nevvvver wanna go through that kind of a loss again, ever.
> 
> My bassinet vibrates too.. on an off note..
> 
> I had to edit the date .. apparently it was 2007 - not 2005 0.o prego brain. I had to go read my xanga..Click to expand...
> 
> Ash, I'm so sorry about your Grandpa. Poor guy to think there was no better way - there's always a way and I wish he knew.
> 
> I've been there before and the worst thing was it wasn't for any good reason. Nothing was really "going wrong" in my life but I couldn't be happy. I was under a lot of pressure and just considered it the easiest way out. I still have depressed times and thoughts of "it'd be better around here without me" but I haven't been that bad in about a year.Click to expand...

It's ok. I see it this way: He went when he wanted to, most people don't WANT to die when they go so that makes me feel a small bit better.

You though are too young for those thoughts and I hope you stay in good mental standing when it comes to that :) .. The world would not be better off without you, =) You're too sweet. We can all already tell =P


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> you guys are so sweet :hugs: and hopefully you know that when i say i'm going to commit suicide nowadays it's strictly words. and when i mention pegging baby, it's merely an idol threat.
> 
> everyone should own a vibrating bouncy chair. trust me on this. lia, weren't you singing it's praises earlier? des is having some gas issues and this is the only thing keeping him calm right now. it also has peaceful music that may or may not put _me_ to sleep.
> 
> Will it help _MY _gas?Click to expand...

I was kind of wondering that myself...I dont think i'd fit in the chair, though...


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> you guys are so sweet :hugs: and hopefully you know that when i say i'm going to commit suicide nowadays it's strictly words. and when i mention pegging baby, it's merely an idol threat.
> 
> everyone should own a vibrating bouncy chair. trust me on this. lia, weren't you singing it's praises earlier? des is having some gas issues and this is the only thing keeping him calm right now. it also has peaceful music that may or may not put _me_ to sleep.
> 
> I think most of us have one :) YAY! And I won't take your suicide threats seriously then ;) lol... My grandpa wouldn't tell me he was thinking about it -- but he apparently told my dad, and he did it with helium tanks.. he told my dad why he had them and that he'd reconsidered and wouldnt do it (they lived together) .. well dad never got rid of the tanks and on January 5, 2007 Grandpa decided he didn't want to live anymore and did it.
> 
> 
> I was actually really close to him, So I was naturally upset.. not just at him, mainly at my father actually.. so this might explain a bit more about my dad and my relationship.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, if anyone EVER were to come to me with such a thing, I would do everything I could to help -- I nevvvver wanna go through that kind of a loss again, ever.
> 
> My bassinet vibrates too.. on an off note..
> 
> I had to edit the date .. apparently it was 2007 - not 2005 0.o prego brain. I had to go read my xanga..Click to expand...
> 
> Ash, I'm so sorry about your Grandpa. Poor guy to think there was no better way - there's always a way and I wish he knew.
> 
> I've been there before and the worst thing was it wasn't for any good reason. Nothing was really "going wrong" in my life but I couldn't be happy. I was under a lot of pressure and just considered it the easiest way out. I still have depressed times and thoughts of "it'd be better around here without me" but I haven't been that bad in about a year.Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok. I see it this way: He went when he wanted to, most people don't WANT to die when they go so that makes me feel a small bit better.
> 
> You though are too young for those thoughts and I hope you stay in good mental standing when it comes to that :) .. The world would not be better off without you, =) You're too sweet. We can all already tell =PClick to expand...

Thanks hon :blush:

I couldn't even think about it now. I'm starting to have the love for bubba so I couldn't do it to him (still convinced it's a bouncing boy).


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> FOB: you're the only one who knows me, kathryn. You're the only one who I care about. the rest of the world can suck my balls.
> me: (also, first response of the night) I'd like to point out the irony in you saying "the rest of the world can suck my balls." ...get it?? Because they already have.
> 
> 
> i think i'm funny. Now, to stop being selfabsorbed and to read the past 10 pages =D
> 
> LMAO... aww =/ I hope you use your brain before just taking his word for things, I have a feeling you will, but you never know, I've been emotional before and used that to make decisions =/Click to expand...


Nah, this is the unforgiveable. Before, it could all be nervousness or scared or whatever, but this is just stupid. I actually really was optimistic, albeit very cautiously. Glad I didn't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Kesslie is currently grumping. She's doing the "newborn night time cluster feeding grumpy omg I'm starving to death, no I'm full, no I'm tired, FEED ME MOMMY WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU I'M oh yeah, full. Yeah, never mind" game. I'm going slightly nuts.
> 
> ETA: And I'm trying to sing (sort of, I'm making bugle sounds) to her to get her to stop being fussy. Then, I realized I'm bugling "Revelie". I think I should be doing "Taps" instead, right? LOL (For you military types.)

iiiiiiiiits timetogetup its timetogetup its timetogetup in the morrrrning, its timetogetup its timetogetup, its timetogetup todaaaay...

I live next to both the cemetary and the legion hall, AND a fort (see, making myself even more stalkable.) so at 4 and 6 and 8 am, I hear Revelie, and at 6, 7, 8, and 9 pm, I hear taps.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> FOB: you're the only one who knows me, kathryn. You're the only one who I care about. the rest of the world can suck my balls.
> me: (also, first response of the night) I'd like to point out the irony in you saying "the rest of the world can suck my balls." ...get it?? Because they already have.
> 
> 
> i think i'm funny. Now, to stop being selfabsorbed and to read the past 10 pages =D
> 
> LMAO... aww =/ I hope you use your brain before just taking his word for things, I have a feeling you will, but you never know, I've been emotional before and used that to make decisions =/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, this is the unforgiveable. Before, it could all be nervousness or scared or whatever, but this is just stupid. I actually really was optimistic, albeit very cautiously. Glad I didn't get my hopes up too high.Click to expand...

Mind if I get a quick catch up on the FOB situation? So far I've gathered he's a lying douchebag but can occasionally substitute himself with an alien copy which is actually considerate? Am I close?


----------



## ashiozz

my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming


----------



## Menelly

I wrote this post here https://www.babyandbump.com/news-de...ave-right-commit-suicide-11.html#post15653737 when I was feeling pretty depressed. And still everyone talked about how selfish suicides are. /sigh

Some people really don't get it.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming

Well - you can safely go into labour now! The Dog has been washed!!! :haha:


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming

yep, labor is imminent!


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> yep, labor is imminent!Click to expand...

I concur. This, combined with some cramping she has earlier (yesterday?) seems to be pointing in the right direction.

GO ASH GO!!! WOOOOOOOOT!!! BRING ON THE BABBY!!! :happydance:


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> FOB: you're the only one who knows me, kathryn. You're the only one who I care about. the rest of the world can suck my balls.
> me: (also, first response of the night) I'd like to point out the irony in you saying "the rest of the world can suck my balls." ...get it?? Because they already have.
> 
> 
> i think i'm funny. Now, to stop being selfabsorbed and to read the past 10 pages =D
> 
> LMAO... aww =/ I hope you use your brain before just taking his word for things, I have a feeling you will, but you never know, I've been emotional before and used that to make decisions =/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, this is the unforgiveable. Before, it could all be nervousness or scared or whatever, but this is just stupid. I actually really was optimistic, albeit very cautiously. Glad I didn't get my hopes up too high.Click to expand...
> 
> Mind if I get a quick catch up on the FOB situation? So far I've gathered he's a lying douchebag but can occasionally substitute himself with an alien copy which is actually considerate? Am I close?Click to expand...


FOB-father of 2, about to be 3 children (ages 7, 3, and fetus) Doesn't see any of them. Compulsive liar. drug addict (rx pain pills..not even anything good. and he SNORTS them, like some high schooler who doesn't know how to do real drugs.). Fat. Bald. Missing most of his teeth. Didn't graduate hs, hasn't attempted to get his GED even though he's brilliant. only works in fast food. no ambition. told me to get an abortion because he was mad at me...I slugged him and tried to rip his nuts off, went to jail. Um, lives with his mom and dad. Likes Marvel comics over DC.(really, his only redeeming factor)
Honestly, I'm wondering how I could have fucked that, let alone other people. uuugh *shudder*


But yes, yes you were very close. I, personally, am a blind douchebaugette.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> yep, labor is imminent!Click to expand...
> 
> I concur. This, combined with some cramping she has earlier (yesterday?) seems to be pointing in the right direction.
> 
> GO ASH GO!!! WOOOOOOOOT!!! BRING ON THE BABBY!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


I third this motion.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> Well - you can safely go into labour now! The Dog has been washed!!! :haha:Click to expand...

but i havent vacuumed my living room :(


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I wrote this post here https://www.babyandbump.com/news-de...ave-right-commit-suicide-11.html#post15653737 when I was feeling pretty depressed. And still everyone talked about how selfish suicides are. /sigh
> 
> Some people really don't get it.


No, no they don't. And those that dont are at higher risk than those who do, I think.

I had someone tell me once that an eating disoder was soley a superficial thing. I nearly hit them. You don't puke and list and organize and record and study and binge and run and run and puke and tap because you want to be skinny and pretty. There's always something much bigger underneath.
(although, in a study of a group of healthy, mentally stable men who had their diets restricted severely, the majority started compulsively exercising, counting calories, doing journals, swapping recipes, etc, even when allowed their normal diets again.)


----------



## ..katie..

I'd also like to say that sometimes people dont "get it" because they're scared to. The idea that a brain can "malfunction" so bad to make you want to go against all instincts and harm yourself/kill yourself/starve yourself/etc terrifies them and instead of learning and being open, they just deny the whole thing....hence being more vulnerable to something happening and them letting it take control instead of finding whats up.

They also don't understand that suicide also happens in non-human groups.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> Well - you can safely go into labour now! The Dog has been washed!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but i havent vacuumed my living room :(Click to expand...

You're very nearly insane, i think.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> FOB: you're the only one who knows me, kathryn. You're the only one who I care about. the rest of the world can suck my balls.
> me: (also, first response of the night) I'd like to point out the irony in you saying "the rest of the world can suck my balls." ...get it?? Because they already have.
> 
> 
> i think i'm funny. Now, to stop being selfabsorbed and to read the past 10 pages =D
> 
> LMAO... aww =/ I hope you use your brain before just taking his word for things, I have a feeling you will, but you never know, I've been emotional before and used that to make decisions =/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, this is the unforgiveable. Before, it could all be nervousness or scared or whatever, but this is just stupid. I actually really was optimistic, albeit very cautiously. Glad I didn't get my hopes up too high.Click to expand...
> 
> Mind if I get a quick catch up on the FOB situation? So far I've gathered he's a lying douchebag but can occasionally substitute himself with an alien copy which is actually considerate? Am I close?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FOB-father of 2, about to be 3 children (ages 7, 3, and fetus) Doesn't see any of them. Compulsive liar. drug addict (rx pain pills..not even anything good. and he SNORTS them, like some high schooler who doesn't know how to do real drugs.). Fat. Bald. Missing most of his teeth. Didn't graduate hs, hasn't attempted to get his GED even though he's brilliant. only works in fast food. no ambition. told me to get an abortion because he was mad at me...I slugged him and tried to rip his nuts off, went to jail. Um, lives with his mom and dad. Likes Marvel comics over DC.(really, his only redeeming factor)
> Honestly, I'm wondering how I could have fucked that, let alone other people. uuugh *shudder*
> 
> 
> But yes, yes you were very close. I, personally, am a blind douchebaugette.Click to expand...

Hrm... sounds colourful :winkwink: I'm very impressed there was an active effort to remove testicles though. Any tips? And did you mean you or he went to jail?

Is it weird the douchebaugette thing made me hungry for French pastries?

Meh, if it's any consolation from what I've gathered from knowing you online you're going to make an awesome mother regardless. Your daughter will have your fighting spirit and won't have issues with male pattern baldness from her father. If you say he's smart, I already know you are so you're going to have a very smart kid on your hands! Be careful - make sure she knows how to channel it for good and of course, some appropriate evilness :) (yep, suggestive smiley time)


----------



## Menelly

I hate that a lot of people feel mental illness is a joke, and if you actually have a mental illness, you should just get the fuck over it and man up. It's frustrating.

My dad and stepmom are like this. They keep telling my sister and I that we're fine if we'd just stop our meds, but we're "addicted" to them and causing our own problems. My sister is so bad she's been on ECT since November, and the insurance is still paying for it cause it's cheaper than her being hospitalized, but she's just "addicted" and needs to "get over it" to our parents.

Yeah. Fuck that noise.

Can anyone tell me how to just "get over" psychosis or hallucinations? Last time I stopped my antipsychotics, I nearly got in a major accident with my son in the car. I was in a hurry, and asked the lights at 45th and State to please go away so I could get where I needed to go. So the lights went away and I drove thru the intersection against the light, after swerving around the car in front of me. 

Yeah. I don't need antipsychotics at all when the lights respond to my wishes, right? 

Fuck my parents sometimes.

Sorry, rant off.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> Well - you can safely go into labour now! The Dog has been washed!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but i havent vacuumed my living room :(Click to expand...
> 
> You're very nearly insane, i think.Click to expand...

Nearly? I think seeing two lines on a stick made us all go well beyond that a long time ago (longer for your ladies)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> Well - you can safely go into labour now! The Dog has been washed!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but i havent vacuumed my living room :(Click to expand...
> 
> You're very nearly insane, i think.Click to expand...

If I wasn't, would I fit in here..?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> FOB-father of 2, about to be 3 children (ages 7, 3, and fetus) Doesn't see any of them. Compulsive liar. drug addict (rx pain pills..not even anything good. and he SNORTS them, like some high schooler who doesn't know how to do real drugs.). Fat. Bald. Missing most of his teeth. Didn't graduate hs, hasn't attempted to get his GED even though he's brilliant. only works in fast food. no ambition. told me to get an abortion because he was mad at me...I slugged him and tried to rip his nuts off, went to jail. Um, lives with his mom and dad. Likes Marvel comics over DC.(really, his only redeeming factor)
> Honestly, I'm wondering how I could have fucked that, let alone other people. uuugh *shudder*
> 
> 
> But yes, yes you were very close. I, personally, am a blind douchebaugette.

Hrm... sounds colourful :winkwink: I'm very impressed there was an active effort to remove testicles though. Any tips? And did you mean you or he went to jail?

Is it weird the douchebaugette thing made me hungry for French pastries?

Meh, if it's any consolation from what I've gathered from knowing you online you're going to make an awesome mother regardless. Your daughter will have your fighting spirit and won't have issues with male pattern baldness from her father. If you say he's smart, I already know you are so you're going to have a very smart kid on your hands! Be careful - make sure she knows how to channel it for good and of course, some appropriate evilness :) (yep, suggestive smiley time)[/QUOTE]


Yes, actually! If they're taller than you and trying to back you into a corner with a lit cigarette, you can duck one shoulder down, grab the balls with the opposite hand (try to grab the scrotum inbetween the testicles) and lower your ball-holding shoulder down to get out of their arms and lunge back =D
And I went to jail.

it made me hungry for anything dipped in basalmic vinegar... O_O

I heart suggestive smilies. smileys. smi.

And thank you =D I hope she's a bit milder than me, but still doesn't take shit from bitches.


----------



## Emerald87

Emerald87 said:


> Nearly? I think seeing two lines on a stick made us all go well beyond that a long time ago (longer for your ladies)

WAIT! That made me sound like a bitch. I meant that you guys got a positive test long before me HAHAHAHAHAHA not that you were already insane (but who am I to judge?).


----------



## Menelly

Uh oh. Busted. I put her down again and now she's awake going "where the FUCK is my mommy?"

I still swear her first word is going to be fuck, given how often my husband and I say it. >.>


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> FOB: you're the only one who knows me, kathryn. You're the only one who I care about. the rest of the world can suck my balls.
> me: (also, first response of the night) I'd like to point out the irony in you saying "the rest of the world can suck my balls." ...get it?? Because they already have.
> 
> 
> i think i'm funny. Now, to stop being selfabsorbed and to read the past 10 pages =D
> 
> LMAO... aww =/ I hope you use your brain before just taking his word for things, I have a feeling you will, but you never know, I've been emotional before and used that to make decisions =/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, this is the unforgiveable. Before, it could all be nervousness or scared or whatever, but this is just stupid. I actually really was optimistic, albeit very cautiously. Glad I didn't get my hopes up too high.Click to expand...
> 
> Mind if I get a quick catch up on the FOB situation? So far I've gathered he's a lying douchebag but can occasionally substitute himself with an alien copy which is actually considerate? Am I close?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FOB-father of 2, about to be 3 children (ages 7, 3, and fetus) Doesn't see any of them. Compulsive liar. drug addict (rx pain pills..not even anything good. and he SNORTS them, like some high schooler who doesn't know how to do real drugs.). Fat. Bald. Missing most of his teeth. Didn't graduate hs, hasn't attempted to get his GED even though he's brilliant. only works in fast food. no ambition. told me to get an abortion because he was mad at me...I slugged him and tried to rip his nuts off, went to jail. Um, lives with his mom and dad. Likes Marvel comics over DC.(really, his only redeeming factor)
> Honestly, I'm wondering how I could have fucked that, let alone other people. uuugh *shudder*
> 
> 
> But yes, yes you were very close. I, personally, am a blind douchebaugette.Click to expand...
> 
> Hrm... sounds colourful :winkwink: I'm very impressed there was an active effort to remove testicles though. Any tips? And did you mean you or he went to jail?
> 
> Is it weird the douchebaugette thing made me hungry for French pastries?
> 
> Meh, if it's any consolation from what I've gathered from knowing you online you're going to make an awesome mother regardless. Your daughter will have your fighting spirit and won't have issues with male pattern baldness from her father. If you say he's smart, I already know you are so you're going to have a very smart kid on your hands! Be careful - make sure she knows how to channel it for good and of course, some appropriate evilness :) (yep, suggestive smiley time)Click to expand...


It made me think of French bread as well..


Love = blind katie, You should SEE some of my exes *cough*

My husbands pretty though, if that makes any difference, or at least I think he's pretty =) In a very nerdy cute kind of a way 


:hugs: you're going to be amazing and you're doing what's best for Addison :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Nearly? I think seeing two lines on a stick made us all go well beyond that a long time ago (longer for your ladies)
> 
> WAIT! That made me sound like a bitch. I meant that you guys got a positive test long before me HAHAHAHAHAHA not that you were already insane (but who am I to judge?).Click to expand...

Sanity is overrated anyways. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Sorry, rant off.

Dont apologize. there's some shit that NEEDS ranted about. publicly. loudly.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Nearly? I think seeing two lines on a stick made us all go well beyond that a long time ago (longer for your ladies)
> 
> WAIT! That made me sound like a bitch. I meant that you guys got a positive test long before me HAHAHAHAHAHA not that you were already insane (but who am I to judge?).Click to expand...

I read it the way you meant it 0.o...


But we were all previously kind of crazy on the inside just slightly ;) lmao


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> Well - you can safely go into labour now! The Dog has been washed!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but i havent vacuumed my living room :(Click to expand...
> 
> You're very nearly insane, i think.Click to expand...
> 
> If I wasn't, would I fit in here..?Click to expand...



....touche.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Nearly? I think seeing two lines on a stick made us all go well beyond that a long time ago (longer for your ladies)
> 
> WAIT! That made me sound like a bitch. I meant that you guys got a positive test long before me HAHAHAHAHAHA not that you were already insane (but who am I to judge?).Click to expand...

Lmao, i'd bet a lot that none of us were your average, boring person before pregnancy.


----------



## ashiozz

I concur, "normal" people are boring...

..what is normal anyways? I'm 90% convinced if just ANYONE went into a psychologist they would find SOMETHING wrong with you... No one's the same as anyone else anyway.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> It made me think of French bread as well..
> 
> 
> Love = blind katie, You should SEE some of my exes *cough*
> 
> My husbands pretty though, if that makes any difference, or at least I think he's pretty =) In a very nerdy cute kind of a way
> 
> 
> :hugs: you're going to be amazing and you're doing what's best for Addison :)

Some of my ex's are jealous of trolls for their good looks, intellect, and charm. Love is not only blind, it's deaf, dumb, and stupid as well. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

I'm happy to admit I'm bonkers and have been for a while. You can't go into my line of work with _any _kind of sanity.


----------



## Emerald87

Damn you Katie!! Now I want balsamic!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Why are you amazed?? That O-face scares me..


----------



## ..katie..

seriously, some toasty, lightly buttered baguettes dipped in v&o, with some sun dried tomatos?

im dying.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Why are you amazed?? That O-face scares me..


??????


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Why are you amazed?? That O-face scares me..
> 
> 
> ??????Click to expand...

We better leave her be - she's talking about O-faces. Must be having fun or trying to induce labour.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I concur, "normal" people are boring...
> 
> ..what is normal anyways? I'm 90% convinced if just ANYONE went into a psychologist they would find SOMETHING wrong with you... No one's the same as anyone else anyway.

Actually, that's incredibly true. There's a very famous study that was done that involved people who were psychologically "normal" going to mental hospitals to be admitted for saying that a voice was telling them things like "die" and "thud". These otherwise completely normal people were kept in mental hospitals for weeks and given schizophrenia diagnoses.

What's funny is, the patients often picked up on the fact that the person was normal, but the clinicians kept diagnosing them, and using their perfectly normal behavior as evidence of them being crazy. (For example writing notes about the study in their notebook became things like "obsessively journaling" in their psych notes.)

I have personal experience with this as well. I was hospitalized for a mixed state (which is the special kind of hell where you combine mania and depression. I was going to kill myself cause the world no longer deserved my presence.) Well, they had me fill out a super super long form of obnoxiousness describing my childhood, every doctor I'd seen for mental reasons, etc. They gave me a 2" pencil with no eraser.

There was a large box of markers on the desk too. So I proceeded to fill out the paper in marker, changing colors every word. They declared this is because I was manic. I declared it was because markers are pretty and colors are fun and pencils make really icky sounds as they're dragged across paper. They wouldn't listen to me at all that it wasn't my mental health state, it was 100% because markers weren't boring and I was bored. Clinicians look for evidence of crazy, even when it's completely benign.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Why are you amazed?? That O-face scares me..
> 
> 
> ??????Click to expand...
> 
> We better leave her be - she's talking about O-faces. Must be having fun or trying to induce labour.Click to expand...

Im talking about your current mood Emerald  Look at the little face on it


----------



## gigglebox

can someone please explain how the multi-quote works? it's messing me up, and i tried to use it and it said "no". then randomly, several posts later, it suddenly sticks all the quotes from way earlier...?

about the suicide thing (by the way, every time i start to type "suicide", i start typing "stupid" instead lol); when people said it was selfish, i always said, "well, isn't it selfish to want to keep me alive and suffering so that _you_ don't have to feel bad that I died? doesn't that make you the selfish one?" though that was crazy laura logic at the time...though it still kind of makes sense to me now. I don't expect anyone who hasn't been depressed enough to want to die to understand it though...

dawwwww wet puppies! they make my IQ drop significantly with their cuteness factor! deeee awwww :D my pups always go nuts after baths, running around the house and rubbing against the couch and rolling around. i love after baths.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I concur, "normal" people are boring...
> 
> ..what is normal anyways? I'm 90% convinced if just ANYONE went into a psychologist they would find SOMETHING wrong with you... No one's the same as anyone else anyway.
> 
> Actually, that's incredibly true. There's a very famous study that was done that involved people who were psychologically "normal" going to mental hospitals to be admitted for saying that a voice was telling them things like "die" and "thud". These otherwise completely normal people were kept in mental hospitals for weeks and given schizophrenia diagnoses.
> 
> What's funny is, the patients often picked up on the fact that the person was normal, but the clinicians kept diagnosing them, and using their perfectly normal behavior as evidence of them being crazy. (For example writing notes about the study in their notebook became things like "obsessively journaling" in their psych notes.)
> 
> I have personal experience with this as well. I was hospitalized for a mixed state (which is the special kind of hell where you combine mania and depression. I was going to kill myself cause the world no longer deserved my presence.) Well, they had me fill out a super super long form of obnoxiousness describing my childhood, every doctor I'd seen for mental reasons, etc. They gave me a 2" pencil with no eraser.
> 
> There was a large box of markers on the desk too. So I proceeded to fill out the paper in marker, changing colors every word. They declared this is because I was manic. I declared it was because markers are pretty and colors are fun and pencils make really icky sounds as they're dragged across paper. They wouldn't listen to me at all that it wasn't my mental health state, it was 100% because markers weren't boring and I was bored. Clinicians look for evidence of crazy, even when it's completely benign.Click to expand...


SEE! I'm not crazy for that thought, I got that vibe while my brother was in the psych hospital.. >< 

And markers ARE much prettier -.-


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Why are you amazed?? That O-face scares me..
> 
> 
> ??????Click to expand...
> 
> We better leave her be - she's talking about O-faces. Must be having fun or trying to induce labour.Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about your current mood Emerald  Look at the little face on itClick to expand...

BAHAHAHAHA I didn't even notice. Hrm, yes, why does "amazed" have an O-face? I was amazed last night due to bub's size and movements. May change it now. Hrm... what should I choose... what should I choose?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I concur, "normal" people are boring...
> 
> ..what is normal anyways? I'm 90% convinced if just ANYONE went into a psychologist they would find SOMETHING wrong with you... No one's the same as anyone else anyway.
> 
> Actually, that's incredibly true. There's a very famous study that was done that involved people who were psychologically "normal" going to mental hospitals to be admitted for saying that a voice was telling them things like "die" and "thud". These otherwise completely normal people were kept in mental hospitals for weeks and given schizophrenia diagnoses.
> 
> What's funny is, the patients often picked up on the fact that the person was normal, but the clinicians kept diagnosing them, and using their perfectly normal behavior as evidence of them being crazy. (For example writing notes about the study in their notebook became things like "obsessively journaling" in their psych notes.)
> 
> I have personal experience with this as well. I was hospitalized for a mixed state (which is the special kind of hell where you combine mania and depression. I was going to kill myself cause the world no longer deserved my presence.) Well, they had me fill out a super super long form of obnoxiousness describing my childhood, every doctor I'd seen for mental reasons, etc. They gave me a 2" pencil with no eraser.
> 
> There was a large box of markers on the desk too. So I proceeded to fill out the paper in marker, changing colors every word. They declared this is because I was manic. I declared it was because markers are pretty and colors are fun and pencils make really icky sounds as they're dragged across paper. They wouldn't listen to me at all that it wasn't my mental health state, it was 100% because markers weren't boring and I was bored. Clinicians look for evidence of crazy, even when it's completely benign.Click to expand...


A diagnostitian looks for cancer in a sneeze, a laywer looks for a lie or a loophole in conversation, a psych looks for mental illness in anything.


And people all want to play victim, so we let 'em.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> can someone please explain how the multi-quote works? it's messing me up, and i tried to use it and it said "no". then randomly, several posts later, it suddenly sticks all the quotes from way earlier...?
> 
> about the suicide thing (by the way, every time i start to type "suicide", i start typing "stupid" instead lol); when people said it was selfish, i always said, "well, isn't it selfish to want to keep me alive and suffering so that _you_ don't have to feel bad that I died? doesn't that make you the selfish one?" though that was crazy laura logic at the time...though it still kind of makes sense to me now. I don't expect anyone who hasn't been depressed enough to want to die to understand it though...
> 
> dawwwww wet puppies! they make my IQ drop significantly with their cuteness factor! deeee awwww :D my pups always go nuts after baths, running around the house and rubbing against the couch and rolling around. i love after baths.

Thats what he does too after baths..


AFTER BATH CUTENESS!!

 That's an old picture but I still find it adorable.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> A diagnostitian looks for cancer in a sneeze, a laywer looks for a lie or a loophole in conversation, a psych looks for mental illness in anything.
> 
> 
> And people all want to play victim, so we let 'em.


I have cancer?!!?!??!?!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Why are you amazed?? That O-face scares me..
> 
> 
> ??????Click to expand...
> 
> We better leave her be - she's talking about O-faces. Must be having fun or trying to induce labour.Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about your current mood Emerald  Look at the little face on itClick to expand...
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA I didn't even notice. Hrm, yes, why does "amazed" have an O-face? I was amazed last night due to bub's size and movements. May change it now. Hrm... what should I choose... what should I choose?Click to expand...

I'm just glad I could redeem myself and not be declared COMPLETELY insane tonight ... lmao


----------



## Emerald87

Do you think my "mood" may stir some shit up?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> can someone please explain how the multi-quote works? it's messing me up, and i tried to use it and it said "no". then randomly, several posts later, it suddenly sticks all the quotes from way earlier...?
> 
> about the suicide thing (by the way, every time i start to type "suicide", i start typing "stupid" instead lol); when people said it was selfish, i always said, "well, isn't it selfish to want to keep me alive and suffering so that _you_ don't have to feel bad that I died? doesn't that make you the selfish one?" though that was crazy laura logic at the time...though it still kind of makes sense to me now. I don't expect anyone who hasn't been depressed enough to want to die to understand it though...
> 
> dawwwww wet puppies! they make my IQ drop significantly with their cuteness factor! deeee awwww :D my pups always go nuts after baths, running around the house and rubbing against the couch and rolling around. i love after baths.



DUDE. there's a show on animal planet called "too cute"....I stop caring about politics, poverty, my own life, homelessness, the garbage island, etc, and have to rub my feet together. Seriously.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A diagnostitian looks for cancer in a sneeze, a laywer looks for a lie or a loophole in conversation, a psych looks for mental illness in anything.
> 
> 
> And people all want to play victim, so we let 'em.
> 
> 
> I have cancer?!!?!??!?!Click to expand...

The reason I hate doctors.. right there

They always work to FIND SOMETHING WRONG.. my obgyn does this too.. Im pretty much 100% healthy, and I get annoyed at how often she takes my blood and tells me its normal after... ><


----------



## ..katie..

Also, I have no idea, whats why I don't use it.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> can someone please explain how the multi-quote works? it's messing me up, and i tried to use it and it said "no". then randomly, several posts later, it suddenly sticks all the quotes from way earlier...?
> 
> about the suicide thing (by the way, every time i start to type "suicide", i start typing "stupid" instead lol); when people said it was selfish, i always said, "well, isn't it selfish to want to keep me alive and suffering so that _you_ don't have to feel bad that I died? doesn't that make you the selfish one?" though that was crazy laura logic at the time...though it still kind of makes sense to me now. I don't expect anyone who hasn't been depressed enough to want to die to understand it though...
> 
> dawwwww wet puppies! they make my IQ drop significantly with their cuteness factor! deeee awwww :D my pups always go nuts after baths, running around the house and rubbing against the couch and rolling around. i love after baths.
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE. there's a show on animal planet called "too cute"....I stop caring about politics, poverty, my own life, homelessness, the garbage island, etc, and have to rub my feet together. Seriously.Click to expand...


I WATCH THAT TOO! omg did you see the one where the golden retriever gave birth and the puppy wasn't breathing so they put a little oxygen tank to him? SO CUTE.. and mommy was worried too til she heard him bark! I melted..


----------



## Menelly

Laura: Multiquote. Hit Multi-quote on every post you want to quote until the last one. That one you hit "reply with quote" and it will take you to the advanced screen and you can reply to all at once. Just try not to mess up the quoting by typing in the wrong area. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> Well - you can safely go into labour now! The Dog has been washed!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but i havent vacuumed my living room :(Click to expand...
> 
> You're very nearly insane, i think.Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly? I think seeing two lines on a stick made us all go well beyond that a long time ago (longer for your ladies)Click to expand...

omg this reminds me, i have to make a comment about lines and the irony of seeing them...because a first it was seeing lines on those sticks. is it there? is it getting darker?

then it was the line on my belly. is it going to appear? i think i see it, will it get darker?

and now, after baby, there are lines on the diaper. I had no idea. if you are using disposable diapers, they now (i think mostly, maybe all?) have a little, barely there yellow line running from front to back. when baby pees, it turns green or blue.

lines, lines, everywhere a line.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Do you think my "mood" may stir some shit up?


If you're posting in first along with here, yes, probably lol


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> can someone please explain how the multi-quote works? it's messing me up, and i tried to use it and it said "no". then randomly, several posts later, it suddenly sticks all the quotes from way earlier...?
> 
> about the suicide thing (by the way, every time i start to type "suicide", i start typing "stupid" instead lol); when people said it was selfish, i always said, "well, isn't it selfish to want to keep me alive and suffering so that _you_ don't have to feel bad that I died? doesn't that make you the selfish one?" though that was crazy laura logic at the time...though it still kind of makes sense to me now. I don't expect anyone who hasn't been depressed enough to want to die to understand it though...
> 
> dawwwww wet puppies! they make my IQ drop significantly with their cuteness factor! deeee awwww :D my pups always go nuts after baths, running around the house and rubbing against the couch and rolling around. i love after baths.
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE. there's a show on animal planet called "too cute"....I stop caring about politics, poverty, my own life, homelessness, the garbage island, etc, and have to rub my feet together. Seriously.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I WATCH THAT TOO! omg did you see the one where the golden retriever gave birth and the puppy wasn't breathing so they put a little oxygen tank to him? SO CUTE.. and mommy was worried too til she heard him bark! I melted..Click to expand...


No, but I watched the first-time-mom one with the aussie shep. I cried THE WHOLE TIME.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> my dog is NOT happy.. He got a bath and now nail trimming
> 
> Well - you can safely go into labour now! The Dog has been washed!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> but i havent vacuumed my living room :(Click to expand...
> 
> You're very nearly insane, i think.Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly? I think seeing two lines on a stick made us all go well beyond that a long time ago (longer for your ladies)Click to expand...
> 
> omg this reminds me, i have to make a comment about lines and the irony of seeing them...because a first it was seeing lines on those sticks. is it there? is it getting darker?
> 
> then it was the line on my belly. is it going to appear? i think i see it, will it get darker?
> 
> and now, after baby, there are lines on the diaper. I had no idea. if you are using disposable diapers, they now (i think mostly, maybe all?) have a little, barely there yellow line running from front to back. when baby pees, it turns green or blue.
> 
> lines, lines, everywhere a line.Click to expand...


Why not circles instead?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> The reason I hate doctors.. right there

Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner now


----------



## Menelly

Double dare you to post in 1st or 2nd now. With that as your mood. Asking how much wine is safe during pregnancy. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Do you think my "mood" may stir some shit up?

You should post in First and see who notices.. lmao!! they will have a fit. My god, how dare you drink while pregnant? You're an AWFUL mother.. :dohh:

... I haven't had one sip of alcohol, but i did find a study that supported small amounts and said the babies actually turn out better than the ones who had NO alcohol..


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> The reason I hate doctors.. right there
> 
> Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner nowClick to expand...

You're the exception, because you don't dig in my hoo-ha or tell me I must be dying.


----------



## ..katie..

On some of them, a cartoon character will show up. Or a flower. or some other ridiculous shit.

The lines are amazing in adult diapers. I assume pretty awesome in baby ones, too, but with babies, you can lift up their legs, peek inside, youre good. with fully grown people, you have to get them in bed (or standing in the bathroom) and roll 'em to the side, then roll them back and get them BACK out of bed and pantsed just to see...or, you can pull their pants down a bit, look for a line, and then you're good to go.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Double dare you to post in 1st or 2nd now. With that as your mood. Asking how much wine is safe during pregnancy. ;)

I would but the know me too well as the anti-alcohol lady :haha: I start a lot of shit fights with people who advocate drinking


----------



## gigglebox

lia you little trouble maker, you!

DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!

then we can post, "oh, there is no unsafe amount!"

---

side thought...what does it say that we have all had a battle with some emotional demon at some point? is this a coincidence? or is it simply normal to be fucked up? i'm thinking the latter...


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> The reason I hate doctors.. right there
> 
> Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner nowClick to expand...
> 
> You're the exception, because you don't dig in my hoo-ha or tell me I must be dying.Click to expand...

Well...


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> The reason I hate doctors.. right there
> 
> Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner nowClick to expand...

LMAO!
I would bet that you instantly start trying to diagnose everyone you see with something. A friend has the sniffles? You ask what other symptoms they have, medical history, what they ate for dinner.

Right?


----------



## ..katie..

emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> the reason i hate doctors.. Right there
> 
> oh :( i'll just go crawl into the corner nowClick to expand...
> 
> you're the exception, because you don't dig in my hoo-ha or tell me i must be dying.Click to expand...
> 
> well...Click to expand...

gigady!


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> lia you little trouble maker, you!
> 
> DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
> 
> then we can post, "oh, there is no unsafe amount!"
> 
> ---
> 
> side thought...what does it say that we have all had a battle with some emotional demon at some point? is this a coincidence? or is it simply normal to be fucked up? i'm thinking the latter...

I think everyone deals with mental issues at some point, the brain is just too unpredictable...


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> The reason I hate doctors.. right there
> 
> Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner nowClick to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> I would bet that you instantly start trying to diagnose everyone you see with something. A friend has the sniffles? You ask what other symptoms they have, medical history, what they ate for dinner.
> 
> Right?Click to expand...

Right... :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

emerald, can i ask why so passionate about the drinking (er, lack there of)? not that i'd harass you on your point of view at all...i just have to wonder the reason?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> side thought...what does it say that we have all had a battle with some emotional demon at some point? is this a coincidence? or is it simply normal to be fucked up? i'm thinking the latter...

I think everyone goes through some sort of shit. No matter what. No one is always happy, no matter what. That little dark part of your soul has to come see the surface at some point.


----------



## gigglebox

fussy baby. it's been nice chatting with you lovely ladies tonight :) glad i was part of the conversation this time instead of just playing catch up!

katie...your water will breaaaaakkkk...NOW!


NOW!


now....?

...


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> The reason I hate doctors.. right there
> 
> Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner nowClick to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> I would bet that you instantly start trying to diagnose everyone you see with something. A friend has the sniffles? You ask what other symptoms they have, medical history, what they ate for dinner.
> 
> Right?Click to expand...
> 
> Right... :blush:Click to expand...


Questions of the day...

1. Since starting med school, do you find it harder to think of people as people with emotions, thoughts, feelings, lives outside of YOU? (if you say yes, i'm totally not going to judge you. I have a hard time remembering that people don't just exist because I witness them...that right now, the lady in the store is at home watching TV or something.)

2. Since starting med school, does everyday life scare you more?

and

3. Do you think you're having a hard time emotionally in pregnancy because you know, and have had to studied, nearly every possible outcome EXCEPT for the good ones?


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, if yours breaks, mine better break right after, not kidding.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> fussy baby. it's been nice chatting with you lovely ladies tonight :) glad i was part of the conversation this time instead of just playing catch up!
> 
> katie...your water will breaaaaakkkk...NOW!
> 
> 
> NOW!
> 
> 
> now....?
> 
> ...



Me too. I miss your face.


And nope =( I even stood up.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> The reason I hate doctors.. right there

Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner now[/QUOTE]

You guys give me drugs. I still like you. Although I have some horrible doctor stories too. Doctors seem to have a tendency to ignore young women with psych histories, regardless of whether there is a real problem.

Story of why Lia is a high risk preggers person inc. :)

Well, one day, I had a very large lump on my leg, right above my knee. It was red, warm to the touch, and moving very slowly. I went to the ER and said "look, I'm on the Nuvaring, and I have a sister with Factor V Leiden. I've never been tested for it, and I know its genetic. Can you find out if this is a blood clot?"

The doctor tells me blood clots never happen above the knee, so don't worry. He draws a line around the lump with a bic pen and tells me to "come back if it moves too much". Gee, thanks doc!

Fast forward to almost a week later. I'm having severe pain where my gallbladder would be, if it hadn't already been surgically removed. (Oh, btw, lump was gone by then. I didn't go back, cause he'd made me feel crazy and like a waste of space.) I go in complaining of severe pain. The lady keeps telling me its my gallbladder. I keep telling her I don't have one. She says it could still be stones. I ask her to send me for an ultrasound then, but she doesn't want to. Tells me to come back in a few days if it still hurts and gives me a prescription for lortab. Which I'm allergic to. Gee, thanks. She offered to refill my Ativan, in case it was a panic attack. Gee, thanks.

Fast forward 3 more days. I am in more pain than I have ever been in in my life. (This includes labor, kidney stones, and gallstones.) I can barely breathe. I have a horrible cough. I tried laying down to go to sleep, and had to call my best friend and beg for a ride to the ER, I told him I was going to die if I fell asleep. I was 100% certain of it. I get to the hospital, and I have a blood pressure of 185/120. I tell the doctor I'm going to die if he can't figure out what's wrong with me. Morphine didn't touch the pain.

Yeah... 4 pulmonary embolisms. From the blood clot on my leg that didn't actually exist according to doctor #1. I've been told by several doctors since that it's a miracle I'm alive. They actually put me in the hospice room and called my family and told them to get to the hospital to see me. 

So, that's why I frequently dislike doctors. If I'd been listened to when the blood clot was on my leg I wouldn't have nearly died from the damn things. But I was fobbed off as a crazy young woman.

Do me a favor, Emerald? Promise me that when you are licensed you will NEVER fob off someone simply because they have a mental health diagnosis.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Katie, if yours breaks, mine better break right after, not kidding.


How cool would it be if when they attack me with the crochet hook, your water breaks??

OooOOOOoooOOOoohhhhh


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> emerald, can i ask why so passionate about the drinking (er, lack there of)? not that i'd harass you on your point of view at all...i just have to wonder the reason?

Nah it's cool - I love debate (rational, adult debate) and welcome all opinions.

I'm anti alcohol in the first place. I've seen too many bad experiences with it as a kid and decided from an early age I would _never _drink.

My auntie is an absolute alco that embarrasses herself and I hate being around her. I figure that's genetic and I'm not taking the chance.

My mother was thrown out of a second story window by a drunk boyfriend. At 7 years old I ran up the road wearing nothing but a pair of trackpants crying my eyes out. When I got to the corner store they wouldn't call the police because they didn't believe me. I spent a good part of an hour thinking he'd killed my mother.

I won't touch the shit. Ever.

As for during pregnancy I'm strongly against it. I know what it does to the adult brain, even in tiny amounts. There's developing neurones in there and I believe that even the smallest of amounts can impact something that small and impressionable. Maybe not measurably - but I for one am not willing to take the chance.
They say a glass of wine can be healthy - it's not the alcohol in the wine that makes it good. It's the other crap like antioxidants etc. so in my view the alcohol portion outweighs the positives.

But that's just me. I will admit, I judge people who drink during pregnancy but I'm learning to control that. I'm starting to accept it's going to happen no matter what my opinion. I would also NEVER wish a loss or similar on another mother so even if she gets blind drunk I wish that baby all the best.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> The reason I hate doctors.. right there
> 
> Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner nowClick to expand...

You guys give me drugs. I still like you. Although I have some horrible doctor stories too. Doctors seem to have a tendency to ignore young women with psych histories, regardless of whether there is a real problem.

Story of why Lia is a high risk preggers person inc. :)

Well, one day, I had a very large lump on my leg, right above my knee. It was red, warm to the touch, and moving very slowly. I went to the ER and said "look, I'm on the Nuvaring, and I have a sister with Factor V Leiden. I've never been tested for it, and I know its genetic. Can you find out if this is a blood clot?"

The doctor tells me blood clots never happen above the knee, so don't worry. He draws a line around the lump with a bic pen and tells me to "come back if it moves too much". Gee, thanks doc!

Fast forward to almost a week later. I'm having severe pain where my gallbladder would be, if it hadn't already been surgically removed. (Oh, btw, lump was gone by then. I didn't go back, cause he'd made me feel crazy and like a waste of space.) I go in complaining of severe pain. The lady keeps telling me its my gallbladder. I keep telling her I don't have one. She says it could still be stones. I ask her to send me for an ultrasound then, but she doesn't want to. Tells me to come back in a few days if it still hurts and gives me a prescription for lortab. Which I'm allergic to. Gee, thanks. She offered to refill my Ativan, in case it was a panic attack. Gee, thanks.

Fast forward 3 more days. I am in more pain than I have ever been in in my life. (This includes labor, kidney stones, and gallstones.) I can barely breathe. I have a horrible cough. I tried laying down to go to sleep, and had to call my best friend and beg for a ride to the ER, I told him I was going to die if I fell asleep. I was 100% certain of it. I get to the hospital, and I have a blood pressure of 185/120. I tell the doctor I'm going to die if he can't figure out what's wrong with me. Morphine didn't touch the pain.

Yeah... 4 pulmonary embolisms. From the blood clot on my leg that didn't actually exist according to doctor #1. I've been told by several doctors since that it's a miracle I'm alive. They actually put me in the hospice room and called my family and told them to get to the hospital to see me. 

So, that's why I frequently dislike doctors. If I'd been listened to when the blood clot was on my leg I wouldn't have nearly died from the damn things. But I was fobbed off as a crazy young woman.

Do me a favor, Emerald? Promise me that when you are licensed you will NEVER fob off someone simply because they have a mental health diagnosis.[/QUOTE]

holy hell!!!

I would sue if I were you, you could have died. I've had to argue with a doctor over strep throat (I have no tonsils) and he would not test me until I told him I would not leave until he swabbed me...

..he did, it was positive, Im glad I stood my ground, cuz I could have gotten really sick just letting that go.. but that's not NEAR as bad as your experience ><


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Katie, if yours breaks, mine better break right after, not kidding.
> 
> 
> How cool would it be if when they attack me with the crochet hook, your water breaks??
> 
> OooOOOOoooOOOoohhhhhClick to expand...


That's be awesome, we'd have a brainwave connection ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> The reason I hate doctors.. right there
> 
> Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner nowClick to expand...




> You guys give me drugs. I still like you. Although I have some horrible doctor stories too. Doctors seem to have a tendency to ignore young women with psych histories, regardless of whether there is a real problem.
> 
> Story of why Lia is a high risk preggers person inc. :)
> 
> Well, one day, I had a very large lump on my leg, right above my knee. It was red, warm to the touch, and moving very slowly. I went to the ER and said "look, I'm on the Nuvaring, and I have a sister with Factor V Leiden. I've never been tested for it, and I know its genetic. Can you find out if this is a blood clot?"
> 
> The doctor tells me blood clots never happen above the knee, so don't worry. He draws a line around the lump with a bic pen and tells me to "come back if it moves too much". Gee, thanks doc!
> 
> Fast forward to almost a week later. I'm having severe pain where my gallbladder would be, if it hadn't already been surgically removed. (Oh, btw, lump was gone by then. I didn't go back, cause he'd made me feel crazy and like a waste of space.) I go in complaining of severe pain. The lady keeps telling me its my gallbladder. I keep telling her I don't have one. She says it could still be stones. I ask her to send me for an ultrasound then, but she doesn't want to. Tells me to come back in a few days if it still hurts and gives me a prescription for lortab. Which I'm allergic to. Gee, thanks. She offered to refill my Ativan, in case it was a panic attack. Gee, thanks.
> 
> Fast forward 3 more days. I am in more pain than I have ever been in in my life. (This includes labor, kidney stones, and gallstones.) I can barely breathe. I have a horrible cough. I tried laying down to go to sleep, and had to call my best friend and beg for a ride to the ER, I told him I was going to die if I fell asleep. I was 100% certain of it. I get to the hospital, and I have a blood pressure of 185/120. I tell the doctor I'm going to die if he can't figure out what's wrong with me. Morphine didn't touch the pain.
> 
> Yeah... 4 pulmonary embolisms. From the blood clot on my leg that didn't actually exist according to doctor #1. I've been told by several doctors since that it's a miracle I'm alive. They actually put me in the hospice room and called my family and told them to get to the hospital to see me.
> 
> So, that's why I frequently dislike doctors. If I'd been listened to when the blood clot was on my leg I wouldn't have nearly died from the damn things. But I was fobbed off as a crazy young woman.
> 
> Do me a favor, Emerald? Promise me that when you are licensed you will NEVER fob off someone simply because they have a mental health diagnosis.


They'd give you Ativan and lorries and risk being thrown in jail for being part of a drug ring rather than listen to you??

I had an er doc, during my second trimester, tell me that 42 wasn't low blood sugar AFTER they gave me juice, that I was passing out because I was worried about the baby, and that I needed to go home and stop worrying.....(mind you, I had told her that I had been trying for hours to boost my sugar up, with straight candy, milk, jerky, peanut butter, etc, and eventually I just started harfing it all, before I fell down the stairs.)



So THAT explains the blood thinners. why is that going to be your method of B/C again then?? eeek!


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> You guys give me drugs. I still like you. Although I have some horrible doctor stories too. Doctors seem to have a tendency to ignore young women with psych histories, regardless of whether there is a real problem.
> 
> Story of why Lia is a high risk preggers person inc. :)
> 
> Well, one day, I had a very large lump on my leg, right above my knee. It was red, warm to the touch, and moving very slowly. I went to the ER and said "look, I'm on the Nuvaring, and I have a sister with Factor V Leiden. I've never been tested for it, and I know its genetic. Can you find out if this is a blood clot?"
> 
> The doctor tells me blood clots never happen above the knee, so don't worry. He draws a line around the lump with a bic pen and tells me to "come back if it moves too much". Gee, thanks doc!
> 
> Fast forward to almost a week later. I'm having severe pain where my gallbladder would be, if it hadn't already been surgically removed. (Oh, btw, lump was gone by then. I didn't go back, cause he'd made me feel crazy and like a waste of space.) I go in complaining of severe pain. The lady keeps telling me its my gallbladder. I keep telling her I don't have one. She says it could still be stones. I ask her to send me for an ultrasound then, but she doesn't want to. Tells me to come back in a few days if it still hurts and gives me a prescription for lortab. Which I'm allergic to. Gee, thanks. She offered to refill my Ativan, in case it was a panic attack. Gee, thanks.
> 
> Fast forward 3 more days. I am in more pain than I have ever been in in my life. (This includes labor, kidney stones, and gallstones.) I can barely breathe. I have a horrible cough. I tried laying down to go to sleep, and had to call my best friend and beg for a ride to the ER, I told him I was going to die if I fell asleep. I was 100% certain of it. I get to the hospital, and I have a blood pressure of 185/120. I tell the doctor I'm going to die if he can't figure out what's wrong with me. Morphine didn't touch the pain.
> 
> Yeah... 4 pulmonary embolisms. From the blood clot on my leg that didn't actually exist according to doctor #1. I've been told by several doctors since that it's a miracle I'm alive. They actually put me in the hospice room and called my family and told them to get to the hospital to see me.
> 
> So, that's why I frequently dislike doctors. If I'd been listened to when the blood clot was on my leg I wouldn't have nearly died from the damn things. But I was fobbed off as a crazy young woman.
> 
> Do me a favor, Emerald? Promise me that when you are licensed you will NEVER fob off someone simply because they have a mental health diagnosis.

Oh fuck me in the arse sideways. I'm not even qualified and I know a femoral DVT when I see one.

And no, I never dismiss people even if they have current or past mental histories. Its a part of a whole history.

Oh yeh, there's some douchebag (baguette?) doctors out there. On the patient's side it's inexcusable. On the doctor's side the system is overworked and understaffed.

I greatly dislike GPs. They're dismissive idiots (most). It has taken me YEARS and tonnes of doctor shopping to find a GP I love. That's because he's smart and will request any test I ask for. I went to one the other day (mine is in South Africa) and explained my tachycardia and low BP. He took my sitting BP even with repeated information that it drops when I stand and I go tachy when I walk, but no, since it was fine sitting in one spot, I'm all good. It went on more than that, but yeh, I know where you're coming from.

On the plus side, anyone with leg pain here is immediately dopplered. We'll also to a CTPA on their lungs to double check for PE.

I'm glad you're still alive, and yeh, am also surprised.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> holy hell!!!
> 
> I would sue if I were you, you could have died. I've had to argue with a doctor over strep throat (I have no tonsils) and he would not test me until I told him I would not leave until he swabbed me...
> 
> ..he did, it was positive, Im glad I stood my ground, cuz I could have gotten really sick just letting that go.. but that's not NEAR as bad as your experience ><

I can't sue, or I would. It was incompetence at the VA and you can't sue them. Which blows. :(


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> emerald, can i ask why so passionate about the drinking (er, lack there of)? not that i'd harass you on your point of view at all...i just have to wonder the reason?
> 
> Nah it's cool - I love debate (rational, adult debate) and welcome all opinions.
> 
> I'm anti alcohol in the first place. I've seen too many bad experiences with it as a kid and decided from an early age I would _never _drink.
> 
> My auntie is an absolute alco that embarrasses herself and I hate being around her. I figure that's genetic and I'm not taking the chance.
> 
> My mother was thrown out of a second story window by a drunk boyfriend. At 7 years old I ran up the road wearing nothing but a pair of trackpants crying my eyes out. When I got to the corner store they wouldn't call the police because they didn't believe me. I spent a good part of an hour thinking he'd killed my mother.
> 
> I won't touch the shit. Ever.
> 
> As for during pregnancy I'm strongly against it. I know what it does to the adult brain, even in tiny amounts. There's developing neurones in there and I believe that even the smallest of amounts can impact something that small and impressionable. Maybe not measurably - but I for one am not willing to take the chance.
> They say a glass of wine can be healthy - it's not the alcohol in the wine that makes it good. It's the other crap like antioxidants etc. so in my view the alcohol portion outweighs the positives.
> 
> But that's just me. I will admit, I judge people who drink during pregnancy but I'm learning to control that. I'm starting to accept it's going to happen no matter what my opinion. I would also NEVER wish a loss or similar on another mother so even if she gets blind drunk I wish that baby all the best.Click to expand...

Hmm... I can kind of relate, I spent a long time being anti-alcohol because my dads side of the family ALL has an alcohol problem so I was afraid to ever take a sip.. I do drink on occasion (WHEN NOT PREGNANT, I don't drink during pregnancy, no matter how tempted I get, I've been very good about this) ... But I never have had an addiction to alcohol or any other issues and I know my limits and when to stop :) so I'm OK with drinking now and then...


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> They'd give you Ativan and lorries and risk being thrown in jail for being part of a drug ring rather than listen to you??
> 
> I had an er doc, during my second trimester, tell me that 42 wasn't low blood sugar AFTER they gave me juice, that I was passing out because I was worried about the baby, and that I needed to go home and stop worrying.....(mind you, I had told her that I had been trying for hours to boost my sugar up, with straight candy, milk, jerky, peanut butter, etc, and eventually I just started harfing it all, before I fell down the stairs.)
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT explains the blood thinners. why is that going to be your method of B/C again then?? eeek!

I plan on using a copper IUD. Not Nuvaring. :) I loved the Nuvaring for convenience, but it sure as hell isn't worth dying over! They won't let me use estrogen based BC ever again.

And yep, that's why the blood thinners.

And yeah 42 on blood sugar isn't low? Did you KICK them?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> holy hell!!!
> 
> I would sue if I were you, you could have died. I've had to argue with a doctor over strep throat (I have no tonsils) and he would not test me until I told him I would not leave until he swabbed me...
> 
> ..he did, it was positive, Im glad I stood my ground, cuz I could have gotten really sick just letting that go.. but that's not NEAR as bad as your experience ><

WTF is the go with the quoting system fucking up?

And yes, I'm with Ash. That's something that warrants litigation. I'm against excess litigation (like "OMG I want to sue my doctor because she pointed out that I'm fat" YES that is going on on the first trimester boards...) but that is absolutely not out of the question in this case. I hope they did an internal report - they're suppose to.

Ash, I had the same thing with my little bro. Step throat and they didn't diagnose him. In fact, the hospital did a viral swab on him. I was still a medical science graduate. I went down to visit my family, told Mum he had strep throat. Then I caught it, drove back to Brisbane, walked into my GP and said "Give me penicillin I already know it's strep". 24hrs later it was gone.
My bro never got treatment - he had to clear the infection himself. If I had known my rights back then I would kick their arses. He has a chance for rheumatic heart disease now.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> holy hell!!!
> 
> I would sue if I were you, you could have died. I've had to argue with a doctor over strep throat (I have no tonsils) and he would not test me until I told him I would not leave until he swabbed me...
> 
> ..he did, it was positive, Im glad I stood my ground, cuz I could have gotten really sick just letting that go.. but that's not NEAR as bad as your experience ><
> 
> WTF is the go with the quoting system fucking up?
> 
> And yes, I'm with Ash. That's something that warrants litigation. I'm against excess litigation (like "OMG I want to sue my doctor because she pointed out that I'm fat" YES that is going on on the first trimester boards...) but that is absolutely not out of the question in this case. I hope they did an internal report - they're suppose to.
> 
> Ash, I had the same thing with my little bro. Step throat and they didn't diagnose him. In fact, the hospital did a viral swab on him. I was still a medical science graduate. I went down to visit my family, told Mum he had strep throat. Then I caught it, drove back to Brisbane, walked into my GP and said "Give me penicillin I already know it's strep". 24hrs later it was gone.
> My bro never got treatment - he had to clear the infection himself. If I had known my rights back then I would kick their arses. He has a chance for rheumatic heart disease now.Click to expand...

See? That's just irritating, Im pretty good at telling one in the VERY beginning of strep that I feel strep-throaty, I KNOW that feeling.. I know what it is ><

I don't like being argued with by someone unwilling to give me PROOF.. that doctor deserved a kick in the balls.. He is also the one I went to after I got a + pregnancy test for blood work and he wouldn't confirm it, he just said "Im sure youre pregnant if you got a positive test" :dohh: so until my 8 week obgyn appt... I wasnt sure my HCG numbers were doing ok or anything.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Oh yeh, there's some douchebag (baguette?) doctors out there. On the patient's side it's inexcusable. On the doctor's side the system is overworked and understaffed.
> 
> I greatly dislike GPs. They're dismissive idiots (most). It has taken me YEARS and tonnes of doctor shopping to find a GP I love. That's because he's smart and will request any test I ask for. I went to one the other day (mine is in South Africa) and explained my tachycardia and low BP. He took my sitting BP even with repeated information that it drops when I stand and I go tachy when I walk, but no, since it was fine sitting in one spot, I'm all good. It went on more than that, but yeh, I know where you're coming from.
> 
> On the plus side, anyone with leg pain here is immediately dopplered. We'll also to a CTPA on their lungs to double check for PE.
> 
> I'm glad you're still alive, and yeh, am also surprised.

I just figure now that it clearly wasn't my time to go yet. Or there's no way I would have lived thru it.

On the bright side? My doctors listen to me now. ;) I do get every test I ask for done. They realize they fucked up hardcore. LOL

I figure doctor #1 was actually a douchebag because it was the middle of the night, and he didn't want to wake an ultrasound tech and have them come in. (The VA runs a very skeleton staff in the middle of the night.) Which doesn't excuse being a douchebag or missing a DVT, but it's what I always figured.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Questions of the day...
> 
> 1. Since starting med school, do you find it harder to think of people as people with emotions, thoughts, feelings, lives outside of YOU? (if you say yes, i'm totally not going to judge you. I have a hard time remembering that people don't just exist because I witness them...that right now, the lady in the store is at home watching TV or something.)
> 
> 2. Since starting med school, does everyday life scare you more?
> 
> and
> 
> 3. Do you think you're having a hard time emotionally in pregnancy because you know, and have had to studied, nearly every possible outcome EXCEPT for the good ones?

1. Originally yes; Since starting in the hospitals, no. I actually have become annoyingly more hollistic. I treat everyone as a person and a patient at the same time. I think when I do my surge rotation I'm going to have to disconnect a little since I'll have my hands in them.
I've already cried a few times from losing patients and dealing with patients families. I am very naughty and I sympathise. We're taught not to - we're taught to empathise and remain disconnected so we can go home and sleep at night.
I was more arrogant at the start of Med School rather than now. It becomes humbling at this stage and then we become hardened when we actually graduate.


2. Fucking oath. Why you do you think I'm such an annoying paranoid bitch on here? Because I have everything - cancer, infections, you name it. I'm convinced my baby has no arms and legs, cerebral palsy, autism and I'm going to contract chorioaminionitis and then my placenta will detach.


3. Yep - see point 2. Plus what I've seen in the hospitals. The young people with incurable cancer, the sick babies. I'm also in Logan which is our, erm, Bogan area. I see women smoking and doing worse while carrying large bellies and I get so angry but I can't do anything. Then it all goes wrong for them and it's someone else's fault. Alternatively, it all goes right for them and they tell everyone "well my baby is fine and I did A, B and C"


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> holy hell!!!
> 
> I would sue if I were you, you could have died. I've had to argue with a doctor over strep throat (I have no tonsils) and he would not test me until I told him I would not leave until he swabbed me...
> 
> ..he did, it was positive, Im glad I stood my ground, cuz I could have gotten really sick just letting that go.. but that's not NEAR as bad as your experience ><
> 
> WTF is the go with the quoting system fucking up?
> 
> And yes, I'm with Ash. That's something that warrants litigation. I'm against excess litigation (like "OMG I want to sue my doctor because she pointed out that I'm fat" YES that is going on on the first trimester boards...) but that is absolutely not out of the question in this case. I hope they did an internal report - they're suppose to.
> 
> Ash, I had the same thing with my little bro. Step throat and they didn't diagnose him. In fact, the hospital did a viral swab on him. I was still a medical science graduate. I went down to visit my family, told Mum he had strep throat. Then I caught it, drove back to Brisbane, walked into my GP and said "Give me penicillin I already know it's strep". 24hrs later it was gone.
> My bro never got treatment - he had to clear the infection himself. If I had known my rights back then I would kick their arses. He has a chance for rheumatic heart disease now.Click to expand...


OOOH! That reminds me... I've already bored everyone else with the story, but you're fresh meat =)

In december 2009, I had this which was dismissed for over two weeks as the flu, then after it was obviously not the flu, was given prednisone and told to wait it out a couple days, until my fever finally hit over 105 (104.7 is the highest i've had lucid moments at) and they shipped me off.

Personally? I think it could be a decent lawsuit, but at the same time, there's not enough US cases to warrant one actually thinking it was that. Also, I had done acid for the first time about two days before I started getting sick, and kept babbling on and on about how I was sure it was that. or my excessive drinking. or shady weed dealers. or the fact that I hadn't eaten food that I voluntarily (sp, god damn) since I moved away from home.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, there's some douchebag (baguette?) doctors out there. On the patient's side it's inexcusable. On the doctor's side the system is overworked and understaffed.
> 
> I greatly dislike GPs. They're dismissive idiots (most). It has taken me YEARS and tonnes of doctor shopping to find a GP I love. That's because he's smart and will request any test I ask for. I went to one the other day (mine is in South Africa) and explained my tachycardia and low BP. He took my sitting BP even with repeated information that it drops when I stand and I go tachy when I walk, but no, since it was fine sitting in one spot, I'm all good. It went on more than that, but yeh, I know where you're coming from.
> 
> On the plus side, anyone with leg pain here is immediately dopplered. We'll also to a CTPA on their lungs to double check for PE.
> 
> I'm glad you're still alive, and yeh, am also surprised.
> 
> I just figure now that it clearly wasn't my time to go yet. Or there's no way I would have lived thru it.
> 
> On the bright side? My doctors listen to me now. ;) I do get every test I ask for done. They realize they fucked up hardcore. LOL
> 
> I figure doctor #1 was actually a douchebag because it was the middle of the night, and he didn't want to wake an ultrasound tech and have them come in. (The VA runs a very skeleton staff in the middle of the night.) Which doesn't excuse being a douchebag or missing a DVT, but it's what I always figured.Click to expand...

No excuse. Sleep vs. a patients life - no contest (clearly sleep wins :winkwink:)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> (The VA runs a very skeleton staff in the middle of the night.)

that's very generous. the VA runs a very skeleton crew always. or at least here. They generally do listen to their patients, though.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> OOOH! That reminds me... I've already bored everyone else with the story, but you're fresh meat =)
> 
> In december 2009, I had this which was dismissed for over two weeks as the flu, then after it was obviously not the flu, was given prednisone and told to wait it out a couple days, until my fever finally hit over 105 (104.7 is the highest i've had lucid moments at) and they shipped me off.
> 
> Personally? I think it could be a decent lawsuit, but at the same time, there's not enough US cases to warrant one actually thinking it was that. Also, I had done acid for the first time about two days before I started getting sick, and kept babbling on and on about how I was sure it was that. or my excessive drinking. or shady weed dealers. or the fact that I hadn't eaten food that I voluntarily (sp, god damn) since I moved away from home.

Yeh, confounding factors make things very hard to make diagnoses. Also the fact that isn't very common... However all patients have confounding factors and a good practitioner should be able to sieve through it. But it takes time, skill and a caring factor. The excess weed might not have helped lol.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> 1. Originally yes; Since starting in the hospitals, no. I actually have become annoyingly more hollistic. I treat everyone as a person and a patient at the same time. I think when I do my surge rotation I'm going to have to disconnect a little since I'll have my hands in them.
> I've already cried a few times from losing patients and dealing with patients families. I am very naughty and I sympathise. We're taught not to - we're taught to empathise and remain disconnected so we can go home and sleep at night.
> I was more arrogant at the start of Med School rather than now. It becomes humbling at this stage and then we become hardened when we actually graduate.
> 
> 
> 2. Fucking oath. Why you do you think I'm such an annoying paranoid bitch on here? Because I have everything - cancer, infections, you name it. I'm convinced my baby has no arms and legs, cerebral palsy, autism and I'm going to contract chorioaminionitis and then my placenta will detach.
> 
> 
> 3. Yep - see point 2. Plus what I've seen in the hospitals. The young people with incurable cancer, the sick babies. I'm also in Logan which is our, erm, Bogan area. I see women smoking and doing worse while carrying large bellies and I get so angry but I can't do anything. Then it all goes wrong for them and it's someone else's fault. Alternatively, it all goes right for them and they tell everyone "well my baby is fine and I did A, B and C"


We're taught to sympathize, especially in long-term-care. Which sucks, because, honestly, nursing homes are where you put people to die. And so we're taught to get attatched and to let these people become our family, and then they die, no matter how much work/time/effort you put in, no matter how many doubles you run, no matter how many shifts you cover, etc.


on 2 and 3, does a part of your brain read you statistics on how you are, most likely, going to be just fine, as well as your tiny human?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> OOOH! That reminds me... I've already bored everyone else with the story, but you're fresh meat =)
> 
> In december 2009, I had this which was dismissed for over two weeks as the flu, then after it was obviously not the flu, was given prednisone and told to wait it out a couple days, until my fever finally hit over 105 (104.7 is the highest i've had lucid moments at) and they shipped me off.
> 
> Personally? I think it could be a decent lawsuit, but at the same time, there's not enough US cases to warrant one actually thinking it was that. Also, I had done acid for the first time about two days before I started getting sick, and kept babbling on and on about how I was sure it was that. or my excessive drinking. or shady weed dealers. or the fact that I hadn't eaten food that I voluntarily (sp, god damn) since I moved away from home.
> 
> Yeh, confounding factors make things very hard to make diagnoses. Also the fact that isn't very common... However all patients have confounding factors and a good practitioner should be able to sieve through it. But it takes time, skill and a caring factor. The excess weed might not have helped lol.Click to expand...

I didn't think it was marijuana-related...I was afraid that it had been soaked in something though, or was tainted in some way. I was more afraid of the acid mixed with the electrolyte imbalance.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> (The VA runs a very skeleton staff in the middle of the night.)
> 
> that's very generous. the VA runs a very skeleton crew always. or at least here. They generally do listen to their patients, though.Click to expand...

Well, OK, they have a skeleton...er? crew in the middle of the night. ;)

Salt Lake is a pretty large VA hospital though. It gets super busy all day long.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> (The VA runs a very skeleton staff in the middle of the night.)
> 
> that's very generous. the VA runs a very skeleton crew always. or at least here. They generally do listen to their patients, though.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, OK, they have a skeleton...er? crew in the middle of the night. ;)
> 
> Salt Lake is a pretty large VA hospital though. It gets super busy all day long.Click to expand...

My dad has to go through the VA in rock springs. they, then, refer him to drs in the U of U. so what the VA doesn't cover, they submit to Sinclair. What Sinclair doesn't cover, they submit back to the VA. And then the bill comes lol.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> We're taught to sympathize, especially in long-term-care. Which sucks, because, honestly, nursing homes are where you put people to die. And so we're taught to get attatched and to let these people become our family, and then they die, no matter how much work/time/effort you put in, no matter how many doubles you run, no matter how many shifts you cover, etc.
> 
> 
> on 2 and 3, does a part of your brain read you statistics on how you are, most likely, going to be just fine, as well as your tiny human?

That is pretty fucked lining you up for heart break. Not fair.

And no, while I logically know that statistically it'll be fine I still play up worst case scenario because that's what I see. You don't come into the hospital if you're the 99%. I just think "what if I'm that 1? It has to happen to somebody afterall". I have been that 1 before - ovarian failure is like 1 in 200000 or something.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> I didn't think it was marijuana-related...I was afraid that it had been soaked in something though, or was tainted in some way. I was more afraid of the acid mixed with the electrolyte imbalance.

I was just playing with you. No those symptoms are pot related and any normal practitioner would know that. But yeh, it's what it or other drugs might be mixed with that scare the fuck out of us. I haven't seen personally but I've heard of a person who snorted ground up glass (not very well ground mind you).


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I didn't think it was marijuana-related...I was afraid that it had been soaked in something though, or was tainted in some way. I was more afraid of the acid mixed with the electrolyte imbalance.
> 
> I was just playing with you. No those symptoms are pot related and any normal practitioner would know that. But yeh, it's what it or other drugs might be mixed with that scare the fuck out of us. I haven't seen personally but I've heard of a person who snorted ground up glass (not very well ground mind you).Click to expand...

The steroids for an unknown condition is what pissed me off most, not the fact that it was 'unknown'


And to your post before, you're right...i couldn't imagine how scary that'd be. It's sort of like people who have already been struck by lightning are more likely to be struck again.


----------



## ..katie..

Gaaah, i want to go lay down but I dont want to go to bed...i hate trying to sleep.

Althouuuuugggghhhhhh

Last night, I slept all the way through the night. didn't wake up trying to rip my legs off, didn't wake up in hip pain, didn't wake up to pee 343435 times.


it was wonderful.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> The steroids for an unknown condition is what pissed me off most, not the fact that it was 'unknown'
> 
> 
> And to your post before, you're right...i couldn't imagine how scary that'd be. It's sort of like people who have already been struck by lightning are more likely to be struck again.

LOL you'd be surprised how often steroids are given for an unknown infection. It's the only thing we can do to relieve the symptoms of viral infection and thus, if in doubt, it's a virus and therefore - PUMP WITH PREDNISOLONE!!
The issue here is that should be a diagnosis of exclusion - not "Here ya go! Have some steroid therapy"


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Gaaah, i want to go lay down but I dont want to go to bed...i hate trying to sleep.
> 
> Althouuuuugggghhhhhh
> 
> Last night, I slept all the way through the night. didn't wake up trying to rip my legs off, didn't wake up in hip pain, didn't wake up to pee 343435 times.
> 
> 
> it was wonderful.


How much worse does it get? I have issues with comfort now - and peeing. I have no idea, do I? :dohh:


----------



## Menelly

Do you want brutal honesty, or would you like us to lie to you until such time as you find out for yourself? :)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Do you want brutal honesty, or would you like us to lie to you until such time as you find out for yourself? :)

Ah, Mr suggestive smiley - we meet again.

Hit me. I need a cry today; I haven't had one yet.


----------



## ashiozz

Imma be brutally honest: There will be a point where your hips and legs do not work normally and you walk like a damn zombie. You will be puffy and you will be huge, and it will hurt to walk or even attempt to roll over, You'll feel like a turtle on your shell and you won't want to ask for help because it's just sad..

..and that waddle everyone thinks is cute to pick on: YOU DO IT CUZ IT HURTS TO WALK. Kthx. :) it does get worse, so get used to it now :)


----------



## Menelly

Oh, and yes, you need to pee often in the 1st tri. But at least you aren't wetting yourself. When that baby kicks/punches/headbutts your bladder with several pounds of force, you aren't so dry anymore. (Damn babies!)

And yes. Everything hurts. Rolling over in bed requires a 3 point turn. You can't get your own shoes and socks on, if your shoes even fit anymore. You will be winded walking from your car to the enterance to the store. If you're lucky enough to get SPD pain like I did, you'll spend the second half of your pregnancy perpetually feeling like you've been kicked in the vag.

Absolutely NO CLUE how people have kids so quickly in a row. It took me years to forget just how much pregnancy sucked. LOL

ETA: Oh, and the bone crushing fatigue of 1st tri comes back in 3rd tri. But you can't actually manage to fall asleep to alieviate it, because a tiny human is busy doing jumping jacks and keeping you awake. And when Tiny Human isn't keeping you awake, your hips are threatening to fall off, your legs are restless, and you need to pee.


----------



## Emerald87

I can't back out now, can I? My tummy already hurts bad today. I'm pretty sure it's because I'm backed up with shit and it's awful. If my baby was hurting me, I could forgive him but since it's my own literal crap, I hate this.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I can't back out now, can I? My tummy already hurts bad today. I'm pretty sure it's because I'm backed up with shit and it's awful. If my baby was hurting me, I could forgive him but since it's my own literal crap, I hate this.

You could try prunes, they might help?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I can't back out now, can I? My tummy already hurts bad today. I'm pretty sure it's because I'm backed up with shit and it's awful. If my baby was hurting me, I could forgive him but since it's my own literal crap, I hate this.
> 
> You could try prunes, they might help?Click to expand...

They do, but I have none and I couldn't be bothered to go out. I have juice but I'd rather suck on a bull's balls at the moment than drink prune juice.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I can't back out now, can I? My tummy already hurts bad today. I'm pretty sure it's because I'm backed up with shit and it's awful. If my baby was hurting me, I could forgive him but since it's my own literal crap, I hate this.
> 
> You could try prunes, they might help?Click to expand...
> 
> They do, but I have none and I couldn't be bothered to go out. I have juice but I'd rather suck on a bull's balls at the moment than drink prune juice.Click to expand...

That sounds like a conversation we've had on here about bestiality porn 0.o

lmao.. Aww :( uhm, lots of water? Will that help?? Do you have apple juice?


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I can't back out now, can I? My tummy already hurts bad today. I'm pretty sure it's because I'm backed up with shit and it's awful. If my baby was hurting me, I could forgive him but since it's my own literal crap, I hate this.
> 
> You could try prunes, they might help?Click to expand...
> 
> They do, but I have none and I couldn't be bothered to go out. I have juice but I'd rather suck on a bull's balls at the moment than drink prune juice.Click to expand...

Dried mangos worked for me.

Get someone to give you stool softners? You have connections, after all.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh I have lots of fun things in the cupboard - softeners included!! ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, Why must you be so pretty!? *jealous* your av is so pwetty!!

... See? There ya go, Pop them softeners!

It might just be gas though, trapped gas, thats kind of painful in the beginning..


----------



## Emerald87

Also a lot of photoshopping goodness :) Believe me, I barely ever take a good photo. I think you've seen 3 out of the 10 in existence.

Why is there not a "constipated" mood option? You would think on BnB it'd be used often!!


----------



## Emerald87

We had fun that evening. It was our anniversary so we went out in the fijian wind (was blowing an absolute GALE) with a camera and took billions of photos. Got one of Colin standing under a light with his shirt open, blowing in the wind and him looking all serious. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## ..katie..

i'd also like to clarify on the feeling of being kicked in the vag...its not just the vagina itself, the bones of your fupa will feel bruised. the skin of one side (it will eventually move to both but starts with one) will almost feel like you have a muscle infection. it will be hot, tender, and swollen. 

the good news about this part is generally, if you have RLS, it lessens in severity a little. still there, but not as bad.

oh! and you'll wake up in the morning and your arms will be numb.


second trimester will give you better sleep than 1st and 3rd. take advantage while youre not puking, crying, or wishing the roof would collapse on you so they'd have to just deliver the baby, or if not deliever, maybe you'd be paralyzed.


----------



## Menelly

Aren't we just messengers of joy and light? We're probably terrifying the poor thing.

People like to pretend pregnancy is all joy and fun and magical and other such annoying bullshit. Fact is? It's about 7 months of suck, with one month right in the middle that just sucks less than the other months so it's seen as the good one. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> i'd also like to clarify on the feeling of being kicked in the vag...its not just the vagina itself, the bones of your fupa will feel bruised. the skin of one side (it will eventually move to both but starts with one) will almost feel like you have a muscle infection. it will be hot, tender, and swollen.
> 
> the good news about this part is generally, if you have RLS, it lessens in severity a little. still there, but not as bad.
> 
> oh! and you'll wake up in the morning and your arms will be numb.
> 
> 
> second trimester will give you better sleep than 1st and 3rd. take advantage while youre not puking, crying, or wishing the roof would collapse on you so they'd have to just deliver the baby, or if not deliever, maybe you'd be paralyzed.

Ahhhhhhh the fun :p I haven't puked but I've started up on the crying shit and I expect it to get FAR worse. If I'm not dehydrated now, I soon will be!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i'd also like to clarify on the feeling of being kicked in the vag...its not just the vagina itself, the bones of your fupa will feel bruised. the skin of one side (it will eventually move to both but starts with one) will almost feel like you have a muscle infection. it will be hot, tender, and swollen.
> 
> the good news about this part is generally, if you have RLS, it lessens in severity a little. still there, but not as bad.
> 
> oh! and you'll wake up in the morning and your arms will be numb.
> 
> 
> second trimester will give you better sleep than 1st and 3rd. take advantage while youre not puking, crying, or wishing the roof would collapse on you so they'd have to just deliver the baby, or if not deliever, maybe you'd be paralyzed.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh the fun :p I haven't puked but I've started up on the crying shit and I expect it to get FAR worse. If I'm not dehydrated now, I soon will be!Click to expand...

If you haven't puked, you probably won't


and for that I secretly hate you ><


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Aren't we just messengers of joy and light? We're probably terrifying the poor thing.
> 
> People like to pretend pregnancy is all joy and fun and magical and other such annoying bullshit. Fact is? It's about 7 months of suck, with one month right in the middle that just sucks less than the other months so it's seen as the good one. ;)

I'm beginning to realise that everyone has lied to me. I love the brutal honesty of the middle month "sucking less" rather than being good. That actually makes me feel better because at least you're being honest. I've never looked forward to an "easier" second trimester because when I think about the physics of pregnancy - it frankly can't exist.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i'd also like to clarify on the feeling of being kicked in the vag...its not just the vagina itself, the bones of your fupa will feel bruised. the skin of one side (it will eventually move to both but starts with one) will almost feel like you have a muscle infection. it will be hot, tender, and swollen.
> 
> the good news about this part is generally, if you have RLS, it lessens in severity a little. still there, but not as bad.
> 
> oh! and you'll wake up in the morning and your arms will be numb.
> 
> 
> second trimester will give you better sleep than 1st and 3rd. take advantage while youre not puking, crying, or wishing the roof would collapse on you so they'd have to just deliver the baby, or if not deliever, maybe you'd be paralyzed.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh the fun :p I haven't puked but I've started up on the crying shit and I expect it to get FAR worse. If I'm not dehydrated now, I soon will be!Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't puked, you probably won't
> 
> 
> and for that I secretly hate you ><Click to expand...

Secretly? Or blatantly openly?

That's cool - attack the new girl. I'm fine :winkwink:

TBH please take out any frustration etc. on me/here. I don't mind and I know it's fucked to keep it bottled up. So RAGE away! I'll still love you guys.


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. I haven't thrown up in almost 10 years


----------



## ..katie..

i got moments of near euphoria, too. sometimes i just felt like everything was just right in the world. so thats a plus.

also, youll develop the selfrighteous preggo lady mindset. for some, its really bad, but most only get it mildly. something about growing a human makes you sometimes feel superior to the rest of the world. its a good imagebooster for a second.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> i got moments of near euphoria, too. sometimes i just felt like everything was just right in the world. so thats a plus.
> 
> also, youll develop the selfrighteous preggo lady mindset. for some, its really bad, but most only get it mildly. something about growing a human makes you sometimes feel superior to the rest of the world. its a good imagebooster for a second.

Already got that one :p I'm playing the pregnancy card and I'm playing it hard. I'm only gonna get this once and it's only going to last 9 months - I'm milking it for all it's worth.


OH 1 more page and you guys have managed to talk for 300 pages. Celebration time? Shall I bring the hard alcohol?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i'd also like to clarify on the feeling of being kicked in the vag...its not just the vagina itself, the bones of your fupa will feel bruised. the skin of one side (it will eventually move to both but starts with one) will almost feel like you have a muscle infection. it will be hot, tender, and swollen.
> 
> the good news about this part is generally, if you have RLS, it lessens in severity a little. still there, but not as bad.
> 
> oh! and you'll wake up in the morning and your arms will be numb.
> 
> 
> second trimester will give you better sleep than 1st and 3rd. take advantage while youre not puking, crying, or wishing the roof would collapse on you so they'd have to just deliver the baby, or if not deliever, maybe you'd be paralyzed.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh the fun :p I haven't puked but I've started up on the crying shit and I expect it to get FAR worse. If I'm not dehydrated now, I soon will be!Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't puked, you probably won't
> 
> 
> and for that I secretly hate you ><Click to expand...
> 
> Secretly? Or blatantly openly?
> 
> That's cool - attack the new girl. I'm fine :winkwink:
> 
> TBH please take out any frustration etc. on me/here. I don't mind and I know it's fucked to keep it bottled up. So RAGE away! I'll still love you guys.Click to expand...

I'll get over my jealousy with time-- after this baby comes out.. lmao.. I puked in DH's car... after he fed me an expensive lunch.. so I'm bitter ><


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I'll get over my jealousy with time-- after this baby comes out.. lmao.. I puked in DH's car... after he fed me an expensive lunch.. so I'm bitter ><

Are you the one that saved the cool-aid and scarified the pie? Or something along those lines?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I'll get over my jealousy with time-- after this baby comes out.. lmao.. I puked in DH's car... after he fed me an expensive lunch.. so I'm bitter ><
> 
> Are you the one that saved the cool-aid and scarified the pie? Or something along those lines?Click to expand...

lmao, the pie fell, IDK if I mentioned that, but it wasn't in my lunchbox.. yeah, I saved the cool-aid, I dont remember what else was in there, some work stuff, IDK, must not have been that important.


----------



## ..katie..

and i wouldnt call the 2nd tri sucky. not great! but not sucky. since you havent puked, you wont have to worry about puking all the way to third, and you dont have heartburn and youre still small enough to manuver. generally, the lows of 2nd are the weird aches and pains, and the paranoia that comes with them, and weird bowel issues. other than that...i dont think its terrible. plus, you get the gender scan and you start to develop a cute bump that just gets cuter and cuter and cuter and then it turns into a giant, unattractive house.

also, your prenatals really start to kick in, so your teeth do well, along with your nails. my hair didnt do so great, but a lot do.


aaaannnnnddddd your skin clears up! you also get really greasy really fast though.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> and i wouldnt call the 2nd tri sucky. not great! but not sucky. since you havent puked, you wont have to worry about puking all the way to third, and you dont have heartburn and youre still small enough to manuver. generally, the lows of 2nd are the weird aches and pains, and the paranoia that comes with them, and weird bowel issues. other than that...i dont think its terrible. plus, you get the gender scan and you start to develop a cute bump that just gets cuter and cuter and cuter and then it turns into a giant, unattractive house.
> 
> also, your prenatals really start to kick in, so your teeth do well, along with your nails. my hair didnt do so great, but a lot do.
> 
> 
> aaaannnnnddddd your skin clears up! you also get really greasy really fast though.

my skin did worse in second than first, But I couldn't take prenatal vitamins because they made me puke, 20 mins after taking them, everytime.. so I have to take Gummie Vites instead..


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> i got moments of near euphoria, too. sometimes i just felt like everything was just right in the world. so thats a plus.
> 
> also, youll develop the selfrighteous preggo lady mindset. for some, its really bad, but most only get it mildly. something about growing a human makes you sometimes feel superior to the rest of the world. its a good imagebooster for a second.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJRzBpFjJS8


----------



## Emerald87

I cut all my hair off yesterday because it was getting thick but not nice. Wasn't shiny - just dry and knotty. So it's gone. As for the skin, the last 3 weeks I've been 13 again and going through puberty.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> and i wouldnt call the 2nd tri sucky. not great! but not sucky. since you havent puked, you wont have to worry about puking all the way to third, and you dont have heartburn and youre still small enough to manuver. generally, the lows of 2nd are the weird aches and pains, and the paranoia that comes with them, and weird bowel issues. other than that...i dont think its terrible. plus, you get the gender scan and you start to develop a cute bump that just gets cuter and cuter and cuter and then it turns into a giant, unattractive house.
> 
> also, your prenatals really start to kick in, so your teeth do well, along with your nails. my hair didnt do so great, but a lot do.
> 
> 
> aaaannnnnddddd your skin clears up! you also get really greasy really fast though.

Speak for yourself. LOL. My SPD was so bad thru most of 2nd tri that I was on crutches and using the stupid little cart at Walmart.

I actually walked BETTER my 3rd tri.

And I didn't have any discernable bump until about 32 weeks. I just looked fat. :(


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I cut all my hair off yesterday because it was getting thick but not nice. Wasn't shiny - just dry and knotty. So it's gone. As for the skin, the last 3 weeks I've been 13 again and going through puberty.

Isn't that fun? I never had acne, even as a teen, but my Cheeks broke out like MAD during 2nd tri =/


----------



## Emerald87

"Everything just seems so trivial now that I'm pregnant"

Funny thing is that's true. These ladies clearly haven't had babies ;)


----------



## Emerald87

You've all ditched me *plots revenge*

I'm tired and so sick of doing this piece of shit assignment. I understand why they call them ASSignments


----------



## ashiozz

Im still here kind of but I don't sleep much on weekends 0.o


----------



## Menelly

I'm pseudo here... Tiny Human won't sleep.


----------



## ashiozz

She wants LOVE and boob.. You just need an endless supply of milk >< lol 

I can't believe shes a month old already >< I feel like she was born yesterday ><


----------



## Emerald87

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

On an unrelated note - how do people have anal? I mean seriously - how could you get something that big in there when it can hurt so much to get something _much _smaller out? Dear god.


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> The reason I hate doctors.. right there
> 
> Oh :( I'll just go crawl into the corner now
> 
> You guys give me drugs. I still like you. Although I have some horrible doctor stories too. Doctors seem to have a tendency to ignore young women with psych histories, regardless of whether there is a real problem.
> 
> Story of why Lia is a high risk preggers person inc. :)
> 
> Well, one day, I had a very large lump on my leg, right above my knee. It was red, warm to the touch, and moving very slowly. I went to the ER and said "look, I'm on the Nuvaring, and I have a sister with Factor V Leiden. I've never been tested for it, and I know its genetic. Can you find out if this is a blood clot?"
> 
> The doctor tells me blood clots never happen above the knee, so don't worry. He draws a line around the lump with a bic pen and tells me to "come back if it moves too much". Gee, thanks doc!
> 
> Fast forward to almost a week later. I'm having severe pain where my gallbladder would be, if it hadn't already been surgically removed. (Oh, btw, lump was gone by then. I didn't go back, cause he'd made me feel crazy and like a waste of space.) I go in complaining of severe pain. The lady keeps telling me its my gallbladder. I keep telling her I don't have one. She says it could still be stones. I ask her to send me for an ultrasound then, but she doesn't want to. Tells me to come back in a few days if it still hurts and gives me a prescription for lortab. Which I'm allergic to. Gee, thanks. She offered to refill my Ativan, in case it was a panic attack. Gee, thanks.
> 
> Fast forward 3 more days. I am in more pain than I have ever been in in my life. (This includes labor, kidney stones, and gallstones.) I can barely breathe. I have a horrible cough. I tried laying down to go to sleep, and had to call my best friend and beg for a ride to the ER, I told him I was going to die if I fell asleep. I was 100% certain of it. I get to the hospital, and I have a blood pressure of 185/120. I tell the doctor I'm going to die if he can't figure out what's wrong with me. Morphine didn't touch the pain.
> 
> Yeah... 4 pulmonary embolisms. From the blood clot on my leg that didn't actually exist according to doctor #1. I've been told by several doctors since that it's a miracle I'm alive. They actually put me in the hospice room and called my family and told them to get to the hospital to see me.
> 
> So, that's why I frequently dislike doctors. If I'd been listened to when the blood clot was on my leg I wouldn't have nearly died from the damn things. But I was fobbed off as a crazy young woman.
> 
> Do me a favor, Emerald? Promise me that when you are licensed you will NEVER fob off someone simply because they have a mental health diagnosis.Click to expand...

i had to comment on this because i have had so much trouble with having the diagnosis of depression/anxiety. EVERY doctor goes to that first, no matter what my complaint is. it drives me fucking insane. most recently is was how i felt like shit after being released from the hospital. i said i felt really run down, i had a low grade fever (although they don't consider 99.o anything to even look at, but personally i know it's enough to fuck up my day), i had the shits...and the doctor says "well your vitals are fine. do you think it could be that you are experiencing anxiety and being overwhelmed from giving birth?"--mind you i was running a fever the majority of my hospital visit and was on antibiotics :dohh: but never mind all that, it was clearly my mental state making me feel like shit. thanks doc!



Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> emerald, can i ask why so passionate about the drinking (er, lack there of)? not that i'd harass you on your point of view at all...i just have to wonder the reason?
> 
> Nah it's cool - I love debate (rational, adult debate) and welcome all opinions.
> 
> I'm anti alcohol in the first place. I've seen too many bad experiences with it as a kid and decided from an early age I would _never _drink.
> 
> My auntie is an absolute alco that embarrasses herself and I hate being around her. I figure that's genetic and I'm not taking the chance.
> 
> My mother was thrown out of a second story window by a drunk boyfriend. At 7 years old I ran up the road wearing nothing but a pair of trackpants crying my eyes out. When I got to the corner store they wouldn't call the police because they didn't believe me. I spent a good part of an hour thinking he'd killed my mother.
> 
> I won't touch the shit. Ever.
> 
> As for during pregnancy I'm strongly against it. I know what it does to the adult brain, even in tiny amounts. There's developing neurones in there and I believe that even the smallest of amounts can impact something that small and impressionable. Maybe not measurably - but I for one am not willing to take the chance.
> They say a glass of wine can be healthy - it's not the alcohol in the wine that makes it good. It's the other crap like antioxidants etc. so in my view the alcohol portion outweighs the positives.
> 
> But that's just me. I will admit, I judge people who drink during pregnancy but I'm learning to control that. I'm starting to accept it's going to happen no matter what my opinion. I would also NEVER wish a loss or similar on another mother so even if she gets blind drunk I wish that baby all the best.Click to expand...

wow. you know i think that's quite admirable that you have decided not to drink! it could have gone the other way so i always am impressed with people who decide to not become alcoholics themselves. 

personally i have the same thought process, that is, people are going to do what they're going to do, whether that be drink, smoke, coke lines off a stripper's ass, etc. and no amount of logical reasoning does anything. this is speaking from personal experience with a coworker who just would not quite smoking...and then her baby was healthy, so she has that "oh they just say that it's bad" mentality now. 

also personally i think i've taken a total of 3 sips of drinks, all months apart from each other, just for a taste and that's all. i was however bothered by everyone telling me "oh one drink isn't going to do anything" after i had made myself very clear that i did not want to even risk more than a sip, let alone an entire drink given i already had a complicated pregnancy.

but what can you do.

edit: this is not to say i am thinking raging thoughts about anyone who had a glass or wine or two during pregnancy. 


..katie.. said:


> Gaaah, i want to go lay down but I dont want to go to bed...i hate trying to sleep.
> 
> Althouuuuugggghhhhhh
> 
> Last night, I slept all the way through the night. didn't wake up trying to rip my legs off, didn't wake up in hip pain, didn't wake up to pee 343435 times.
> 
> 
> it was wonderful.

hey you're getting close to the end! i wonder if this will be your one day of body break, like the one i had or the one ash had? let me know if you continue to not feel like complete shit today.



ashiozz said:


> Imma be brutally honest: There will be a point where your hips and legs do not work normally and you walk like a damn zombie. You will be puffy and you will be huge, and it will hurt to walk or even attempt to roll over, You'll feel like a turtle on your shell and you won't want to ask for help because it's just sad..
> 
> ..and that waddle everyone thinks is cute to pick on: YOU DO IT CUZ IT HURTS TO WALK. Kthx. :) it does get worse, so get used to it now :)

THIS ALL GOES AWAY AFTER BABY. ok, obviously you'll have pain from the actual birthing experience, but i can roll over in bed again and not feel like my bones are being pried apart! obviously no more swelling either...and my waddle is gone. so there is light at the end of the tunnel.

personally second half of 2nd tri (and into third) was bliss. i was starting to show so i was looking pregnant, not fat. and not so pregnant that hubs wouldn't have sex with me...actually my drive was through the roof. my only symptom during that time was decreased stamina; stairs were my enemy, and i could no longer going on my long walks with the dogs.



Emerald87 said:


> P.S. I haven't thrown up in almost 10 years

do you have a puke phobia? or is this just the way things have gone? my work wife is like this, hasn't puked in years (i think 7?) but she is absolutely terrified of it. she doesn't plan on kids but said if she gets pregnant i've given her hope that not all pregnant women puke.



Emerald87 said:


> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> On an unrelated note - how do people have anal? I mean seriously - how could you get something that big in there when it can hurt so much to get something _much _smaller out? Dear god.

lots of patience and lots of lube? lol! ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> On an unrelated note - how do people have anal? I mean seriously - how could you get something that big in there when it can hurt so much to get something _much _smaller out? Dear god.

Rhetorical or not?

Because I like sex. sex of all varieties, actually. Except for furries, as you may have previously read. Anyway, I could totally explain it to you.

Also, there was a section of this 34325634 page thread dedicated to being hit with a penis, I do believe...


----------



## ..katie..

Laura, are you just ridiculously thrilled to have gotten the multi-quote to work? =D

also, I did it again last night. =) I sleeping.
AAANNNNDDDDD the only booze i've had this pregnancy was a sip of homemade blackberry wine at christmas, because someone made it and was really proud. Although
-i dont like blackberries
-I dont like wine
-I dont like homemade alcohol

and it was really sour and *shudder* no me gusto.

Although, all i've wanted since I was able to think of something other than drowning myself in toilet water is an ice cold bud light. I dont even like beer that much, but seriously, with ice chipping off of the glass bottle? oh dear god.


----------



## gigglebox

edited another owl hat photo :) these are all i have right now so sorry for repetitive photos...

his face is dark but i don't have photoshop uploaded to fix it :(
 



Attached Files:







owl hat4.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ..katie..

I finally responded because I got read the riot act and "you promised to not take addy away!!!!!!" for hours, and I was sick of my phone being blown up. So tell me, is this too much?

I obviously am a little pissed because all I really want to do is let you know exactly how much i despise your existance, but I do have to mention something...I don't feel like I was kicked in the guts or hurt, at all. You successfully killed every bit you what I thought was 'love' to the point that i'm able to handle this obcenely well. The first time I felt betrayed by you, I honestly felt like I couldn't breathe and that I would be permanantly sick to my stomach. And now, it's just like "huh. called it." and it almost bothers me that i'm not sad or hurt. but then I realize that you're totally not worth it.
So, bad puppy. bad, bad puppy. On a side note, if you tell addison that you will be there, and you aren't, I will hurt you. same goes with missing ice cream dates or prom or her birthdays. If you run with her, I will find you and kill you. and if you EVER are intoxicated, in ANY way around her, thats it. it's done, it's over, you won't see her, and I will file charges. And if she comes home and asks why every time she's over there, a different lady is, it will end too. Not because i'm the jealous ex, but because she needs to know that she, as a female, should never let a man make her feel less than a princess. you WILL fucking threat her right and teach her right. 
Don't fuck around with my kid. You can say she's yours too, but I'm the one thats going to be there to pick up the pieces when you fuck up.
Also, she's getting my last name. Not as a power play or a "im pissed at tyson" thing, but because you don't deserve to have that, and she doesn't deserve to be tied to you in ANY WAY when you decide to bail.
You can be a disspointment to yourself, your family, your friends, you girlfriend, me, and your sons ALL YOU WANT, but you will not be a dissapointment to my daughter. there are no chances with this one, it's a one shot dea. And you will LIE to her and make sure she thinks you're a real man, and make sure she knows what a real man should be, because if she ends up with someone like you, hopefully the guilt alone will kill you so I don't have to.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> edited another owl hat photo :) these are all i have right now so sorry for repetitive photos...
> 
> his face is dark but i don't have photoshop uploaded to fix it :(

He looks like he's holding an invisible saxaphone =D

He's so freaking cute, dude.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> Laura, are you just ridiculously thrilled to have gotten the multi-quote to work? =D
> 
> also, I did it again last night. =) I sleeping.
> AAANNNNDDDDD the only booze i've had this pregnancy was a sip of homemade blackberry wine at christmas, because someone made it and was really proud. Although
> -i dont like blackberries
> -I dont like wine
> -I dont like homemade alcohol
> 
> and it was really sour and *shudder* no me gusto.
> 
> Although, all i've wanted since I was able to think of something other than drowning myself in toilet water is an ice cold bud light. I dont even like beer that much, but seriously, with ice chipping off of the glass bottle? oh dear god.

YES. so proud of myself! lol--ahh the simple things in life.

you know, i understand the thrill of making homemade booze but...well...i've never had anyone's i liked. especially that moonshine shit. ever had moonshine? don't bother, it tastes like rubbing alcohol and the person who makes it always seems to think throwing chunks of fruit in will make it taste better, but all it does is ruin perfectly good fruit.

flying dog's in heat wheat. it is my love. it is my joy. and as soon as i can have it again i will. this is the type of beer you don't drink to get buzzed, you drink it because it tastes really good. i'm willing to bet you can't find it over there since it's brewed in maryland, but if you get a chance, do try...it's unfiltered belgian style wheat beer. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gigglebox

holy shit katie! i love everything you wrote. good for you. funny thing is half way through i was thinking, "i can't believe she's going to let that douche bag share a last name with her daughter", and i was even going to ask you if you were sure you wanted to do that...and then i kept reading.

right fucking on. as much as i want to believe people can change, sometimes i just don't think it's possible, or not so easy any way. and i'm not entirely convinced (from what you've shared) that he's ready to man up yet. i think he wants to, but i don't think he's capable. 

you are obviously going to be an amazing mom. that protective instinct is a great one to have.

i just hope he hasn't totally fucked your brain hard enough to keep these walls up should you choose to date anyone else :/ shame on him.


----------



## gigglebox

did you send this to him yet? i saw some minor edits...also would it be worth mentioning that he cannot simply buy his way back into your or your daughter's lives?


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> On an unrelated note - how do people have anal? I mean seriously - how could you get something that big in there when it can hurt so much to get something _much _smaller out? Dear god.

No clue, but I love anal. :) Lucky hubby?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I finally responded because I got read the riot act and "you promised to not take addy away!!!!!!" for hours, and I was sick of my phone being blown up. So tell me, is this too much?
> 
> I obviously am a little pissed because all I really want to do is let you know exactly how much i despise your existance, but I do have to mention something...I don't feel like I was kicked in the guts or hurt, at all. You successfully killed every bit you what I thought was 'love' to the point that i'm able to handle this obcenely well. The first time I felt betrayed by you, I honestly felt like I couldn't breathe and that I would be permanantly sick to my stomach. And now, it's just like "huh. called it." and it almost bothers me that i'm not sad or hurt. but then I realize that you're totally not worth it.
> So, bad puppy. bad, bad puppy. On a side note, if you tell addison that you will be there, and you aren't, I will hurt you. same goes with missing ice cream dates or prom or her birthdays. If you run with her, I will find you and kill you. and if you EVER are intoxicated, in ANY way around her, thats it. it's done, it's over, you won't see her, and I will file charges. And if she comes home and asks why every time she's over there, a different lady is, it will end too. Not because i'm the jealous ex, but because she needs to know that she, as a female, should never let a man make her feel less than a princess. you WILL fucking threat her right and teach her right.
> Don't fuck around with my kid. You can say she's yours too, but I'm the one thats going to be there to pick up the pieces when you fuck up.
> Also, she's getting my last name. Not as a power play or a "im pissed at tyson" thing, but because you don't deserve to have that, and she doesn't deserve to be tied to you in ANY WAY when you decide to bail.
> You can be a disspointment to yourself, your family, your friends, you girlfriend, me, and your sons ALL YOU WANT, but you will not be a dissapointment to my daughter. there are no chances with this one, it's a one shot dea. And you will LIE to her and make sure she thinks you're a real man, and make sure she knows what a real man should be, because if she ends up with someone like you, hopefully the guilt alone will kill you so I don't have to.

Can I say I love it?

To be fair, the last name might not even be a choice. I know in Utah, you can't put someone on the birth cert without them being married/engaged to you or them signing a declaration of paternity at birth. So maybe it wasn't even an option?

But yeah, I love it. Very clear, to the point, and makes a stand for your little girl. You are gonna be a GREAT momma! :)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> holy shit katie! i love everything you wrote. good for you. funny thing is half way through i was thinking, "i can't believe she's going to let that douche bag share a last name with her daughter", and i was even going to ask you if you were sure you wanted to do that...and then i kept reading.
> 
> right fucking on. as much as i want to believe people can change, sometimes i just don't think it's possible, or not so easy any way. and i'm not entirely convinced (from what you've shared) that he's ready to man up yet. i think he wants to, but i don't think he's capable.
> 
> you are obviously going to be an amazing mom. that protective instinct is a great one to have.
> 
> i just hope he hasn't totally fucked your brain hard enough to keep these walls up should you choose to date anyone else :/ shame on him.

I'm actually ridiculously closed off when it comes to relationships. they all end with me breaking up with them (except for this one, I guess) and them calling me, sobbing, to which I ask if they need their diaper changed (i'm a bitch) and then about a week later, I get some sort of "cold-hearted, closed off, unemotional ROBOTBITCH" response.

Chyeah. So this one, I opened up, and voila. But im not taking it as a 'stupid, don't do that', i'm taking it as a 'cant be a closed off bitch to everyone and some people just suck at life.'


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> did you send this to him yet? i saw some minor edits...also would it be worth mentioning that he cannot simply buy his way back into your or your daughter's lives?

yeah, I sent it last night before I went to bed. I was typing while looking down at my phone...I probably always should type things out and then proofread, but I only get 160 symbols before it turns into an MMS message, which he can't recieve, and i'm better when i'm all hot and fiery.

I think it would be worth mentioning that if he'd die, it'd make it a lot easier on everyone, but I didn't say that.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Can I say I love it?
> 
> To be fair, the last name might not even be a choice. I know in Utah, you can't put someone on the birth cert without them being married/engaged to you or them signing a declaration of paternity at birth. So maybe it wasn't even an option?
> 
> But yeah, I love it. Very clear, to the point, and makes a stand for your little girl. You are gonna be a GREAT momma! :)

Thank you =D
And I think, in WY, you can name your child anything. Like, literally take any last name you choose. And name whatever male you choose, regardless of whether they sign paternity or not. And then, you can make them pay child support WITHOUT A TEST, and they'll have to, until they file for a pattest, in which case the mother will end up having to repay if it's negative.
One of the good things about living in WY...its the equality state, so it means women can fuck men over left and right.


----------



## ..katie..

Scottish baby names
natalie portman's greatest achievement
6 benefits of cosleeping with your children
texas: ten year old delievers baby sister
how to avoid a picky baby _you have longer legs..._
meet the 'mommy wants vodka' blogger.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I finally responded because I got read the riot act and "you promised to not take addy away!!!!!!" for hours, and I was sick of my phone being blown up. So tell me, is this too much?
> 
> I obviously am a little pissed because all I really want to do is let you know exactly how much i despise your existance, but I do have to mention something...I don't feel like I was kicked in the guts or hurt, at all. You successfully killed every bit you what I thought was 'love' to the point that i'm able to handle this obcenely well. The first time I felt betrayed by you, I honestly felt like I couldn't breathe and that I would be permanantly sick to my stomach. And now, it's just like "huh. called it." and it almost bothers me that i'm not sad or hurt. but then I realize that you're totally not worth it.
> So, bad puppy. bad, bad puppy. On a side note, if you tell addison that you will be there, and you aren't, I will hurt you. same goes with missing ice cream dates or prom or her birthdays. If you run with her, I will find you and kill you. and if you EVER are intoxicated, in ANY way around her, thats it. it's done, it's over, you won't see her, and I will file charges. And if she comes home and asks why every time she's over there, a different lady is, it will end too. Not because i'm the jealous ex, but because she needs to know that she, as a female, should never let a man make her feel less than a princess. you WILL fucking threat her right and teach her right.
> Don't fuck around with my kid. You can say she's yours too, but I'm the one thats going to be there to pick up the pieces when you fuck up.
> Also, she's getting my last name. Not as a power play or a "im pissed at tyson" thing, but because you don't deserve to have that, and she doesn't deserve to be tied to you in ANY WAY when you decide to bail.
> You can be a disspointment to yourself, your family, your friends, you girlfriend, me, and your sons ALL YOU WANT, but you will not be a dissapointment to my daughter. there are no chances with this one, it's a one shot dea. And you will LIE to her and make sure she thinks you're a real man, and make sure she knows what a real man should be, because if she ends up with someone like you, hopefully the guilt alone will kill you so I don't have to.

 no. That's not too much. That's what he needs to hear. You're laying ground rules.


----------



## ashiozz

I'm with emerald on anal. Thats an exit only for me.. dh feels the same though so it works for us.. but idc what others do... Whatever floats your boat .. were all different. Anyone know of snore remedies because I seriously feel snoring will end my marriage one day...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I'm with emerald on anal. Thats an exit only for me.. dh feels the same though so it works for us.. but idc what others do... Whatever floats your boat .. were all different. Anyone know of snore remedies because I seriously feel snoring will end my marriage one day...

I saw that on the facespace. Does your husband have an overbite, by any chance?


----------



## ..katie..

Well, regardless, my mom generally sounds like a helicopter landing in the next room. breathe right strips didn't work, apnea meds didnt work, oxygen didn't work, etc. She tried these things and they work. I was really, really, REALLY cynical of them, but they do help. She had some trouble with gagging at first, but now it's better.


----------



## ..katie..

I heart postsecret. Just so everyone knows. It's really the highlight of my week.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I'm with emerald on anal. Thats an exit only for me.. dh feels the same though so it works for us.. but idc what others do... Whatever floats your boat .. were all different. Anyone know of snore remedies because I seriously feel snoring will end my marriage one day...
> 
> I saw that on the facespace. Does your husband have an overbite, by any chance?Click to expand...

No.. oddly I do but he's got perfect teeth after lots of braces.


----------



## gigglebox

hubs uses the nasal strips and they seem to help, they do not eliminate the snoring but they help...along with me shoving him until he rolls over.

lia--i love your brutal bedroom honesty :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

katie do let us know if he responds...


----------



## ..katie..

I think he probably won't until later tonight where he will either call me a selfish bitch, "accidently" text me something meant for someone else, or will beg me to love him, love him, say that I love him.

I've, uh, played this game before. can you tell?




I am feeling crampy today. Like, right above my left hip bone inwards. Good sign? Probably not, but maybe. I mean, i'm cool with a thursday induction but if it happens sooner, so be it =D


How is everyone's morning?


----------



## ..katie..

(sortof)CROSS POSTING ALERT!!!

I can't even think about solosexytime if there's someone else in the house, including pets, let alone in the same bed as me.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> (sortof)CROSS POSTING ALERT!!!
> 
> I can't even think about solosexytime if there's someone else in the house, including pets, let alone in the same bed as me.

I can think of solo sexy time with people in the house, so long as they aren't in the same room. But in the same bed? Oh, hell no. Same bed with your BABY? Double hell no. I know they're too little to understand and it really doesn't matter but. HELL. NO.


----------



## ashiozz

I just took a nap... We discussed breathe right strips but I think we tried those once. He needs allergy pills I think. He thinks my dog makes him snore.. but he knows the dog came first and stays lol we shall see .. maybe pregnancy is making it more of an issue to me too.. Idk


----------



## gigglebox

? say whaaa?! there is just something a little...unsettling...about that situation...

I don't think I could even do that with Des in the crib by my bed, let alone sharing the blankets...that kind of bothers me. yup, ok, you've found something i have an opinion on where i will also judge you a little.

ash---i think allergy meds + nasal strips might be a winning combo, if in fact it's an allergy thing. also with being so restless i wouldn't be surprised if you're most sensitive to it being hugely pregnant.

i just realized i haven't facebook stalked any of you. i mean, i friended some but i haven't even looked at pictures or anything. i'm a fail stalker. i think i need to work on that.

katie--still interested in a response, even if it's a predictable one ;) but i am guessing that him being predictable just makes the response feel disingenuous...? i mean, that's how i would feel anyway. maybe that's stupid.

----------

hubs and i are watching some ghost story shows. it reminded me--remember i told you about my current house and mystery shadow ghost guy? i forgot that when we were checking the place out there were crosses above each doorway. but then we thought, hey, maybe she was just religious.

the creepy thing was that a bottle of holy water was left in our kitchen cabinet. Is holy water a common household item? or was i right to have been suspicious of it? 

----

one time i slapped a stranger's ass at the air port. Dramamine does some crazy things to me lol


----------



## ashiozz

I'm not sure.. he's snoring right now and its almost noon. Maybe I should fake labor to wake him up. Nah that's mean... But I'm bored and the noise is annoying... Mitch watches ghost adventures and last night they heard a voice say yeah.. with no accent but supposedly it was a century or so years old... And said yeah...? Uhm noh.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL; we call that show "bros huntin' ghosts". we used to watch it all the time, but as the seasons progressed that show just seriously went down hill. Zak really has developed into douchebaggery and Arron is kind of looking like a skinny coke addict now...and the show has, like, no substance.

ok outed myself as a GA dork lol

edit: seasons* progressed...we've been watching for awhile :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

me: "'Desmond Campbell is 2 weeks old!' Can you believe it's already been two weeks?!"
Hubs: "It feels like six months."


----------



## gigglebox

just for you katie...

maternity clothes: the 5 essentials
Sweet and Rare baby names
step-father drove around parking lot with 7-year-old on roof
7 mistakes first-time parents make
top androgynouse baby names
simple slime recipe


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> LOL; we call that show "bros huntin' ghosts". we used to watch it all the time, but as the seasons progressed that show just seriously went down hill. Zak really has developed into douchebaggery and Arron is kind of looking like a skinny coke addict now...and the show has, like, no substance.
> 
> ok outed myself as a GA dork lol
> 
> edit: seasons* progressed...we've been watching for awhile :blush:

I called Zak a douchebag last night and mitch got mad at me for that.. Lmao.. He looks like hes on steroids and now hes growing a goatee.. DOUCHEBAG


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> me: "'Desmond Campbell is 2 weeks old!' Can you believe it's already been two weeks?!"
> Hubs: "It feels like six months."

So says the one not staying up all night too, huh? LOL


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ? say whaaa?! there is just something a little...unsettling...about that situation...
> 
> I don't think I could even do that with Des in the crib by my bed, let alone sharing the blankets...that kind of bothers me. yup, ok, you've found something i have an opinion on where i will also judge you a little.
> 
> ash---i think allergy meds + nasal strips might be a winning combo, if in fact it's an allergy thing. also with being so restless i wouldn't be surprised if you're most sensitive to it being hugely pregnant.
> 
> i just realized i haven't facebook stalked any of you. i mean, i friended some but i haven't even looked at pictures or anything. i'm a fail stalker. i think i need to work on that.
> 
> katie--still interested in a response, even if it's a predictable one ;) but i am guessing that him being predictable just makes the response feel disingenuous...? i mean, that's how i would feel anyway. maybe that's stupid.
> 
> ----------
> 
> hubs and i are watching some ghost story shows. it reminded me--remember i told you about my current house and mystery shadow ghost guy? i forgot that when we were checking the place out there were crosses above each doorway. but then we thought, hey, maybe she was just religious.
> 
> the creepy thing was that a bottle of holy water was left in our kitchen cabinet. Is holy water a common household item? or was i right to have been suspicious of it?
> 
> ----
> 
> one time i slapped a stranger's ass at the air port. Dramamine does some crazy things to me lol

Dramamine gives me straight panic attacks. *shudder*

Holy Water is actually fairly common to have around the house. Die-hards use it. They also sell it online lol, along with ordainment classes....O.O
In my house, where 1/3.5 people are catholic, 2/3.5 people are athiests, and .5/3.5 people are feti, we have 2 jesuses (jesi?..im sorry, that was blasphemous...sp...maybe) a BUNCH of palm leaves, and 564813216546513546 crosses. A couple rosearies. No holy water, though. I dont think anyone would mistake our house for creepy if we were to abandon it. Maybe, though. maybe.

I've stalked all that have friended me. You hubs is hot, laura =)


aaand, I got a "i'll meet you at the hospital around nine. Even if you want me to wait in the lobby the whole time, I will be there."

And I responded "do what you want. Dont speak to me while you're there. don't text me while you're there. This is going to be the best day of my life and I dont want you tainting it."

End of convo, methinks.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> me: "'Desmond Campbell is 2 weeks old!' Can you believe it's already been two weeks?!"
> Hubs: "It feels like six months."
> 
> So says the one not staying up all night too, huh? LOLClick to expand...

Oh.. My DH BETTER be up all night WITH me.. This is NOT just my baby, We've discussed this ;)

lmao, but he has 2 weeks off, so I'll make sure he's super helpful during those two weeks, or else...


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> LOL; we call that show "bros huntin' ghosts". we used to watch it all the time, but as the seasons progressed that show just seriously went down hill. Zak really has developed into douchebaggery and Arron is kind of looking like a skinny coke addict now...and the show has, like, no substance.
> 
> ok outed myself as a GA dork lol
> 
> edit: seasons* progressed...we've been watching for awhile :blush:

I'm so startled! I'm SO STARTLED! (i watch south park instead of ghosty shows.)

On a side note, I kind of like skinny coke addicts. Well, not them themselves, necessarily. I just like the way skinny coke addict boys look. Because I am drawn to asshatery.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: "'Desmond Campbell is 2 weeks old!' Can you believe it's already been two weeks?!"
> Hubs: "It feels like six months."
> 
> So says the one not staying up all night too, huh? LOLClick to expand...

I was gonna say...shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ? say whaaa?! there is just something a little...unsettling...about that situation...
> 
> I don't think I could even do that with Des in the crib by my bed, let alone sharing the blankets...that kind of bothers me. yup, ok, you've found something i have an opinion on where i will also judge you a little.
> 
> ash---i think allergy meds + nasal strips might be a winning combo, if in fact it's an allergy thing. also with being so restless i wouldn't be surprised if you're most sensitive to it being hugely pregnant.
> 
> i just realized i haven't facebook stalked any of you. i mean, i friended some but i haven't even looked at pictures or anything. i'm a fail stalker. i think i need to work on that.
> 
> katie--still interested in a response, even if it's a predictable one ;) but i am guessing that him being predictable just makes the response feel disingenuous...? i mean, that's how i would feel anyway. maybe that's stupid.
> 
> ----------
> 
> hubs and i are watching some ghost story shows. it reminded me--remember i told you about my current house and mystery shadow ghost guy? i forgot that when we were checking the place out there were crosses above each doorway. but then we thought, hey, maybe she was just religious.
> 
> the creepy thing was that a bottle of holy water was left in our kitchen cabinet. Is holy water a common household item? or was i right to have been suspicious of it?
> 
> ----
> 
> one time i slapped a stranger's ass at the air port. Dramamine does some crazy things to me lol
> 
> Dramamine gives me straight panic attacks. *shudder*
> 
> Holy Water is actually fairly common to have around the house. Die-hards use it. They also sell it online lol, along with ordainment classes....O.O
> In my house, where 1/3.5 people are catholic, 2/3.5 people are athiests, and .5/3.5 people are feti, we have 2 jesuses (jesi?..im sorry, that was blasphemous...sp...maybe) a BUNCH of palm leaves, and 564813216546513546 crosses. A couple rosearies. No holy water, though. I dont think anyone would mistake our house for creepy if we were to abandon it. Maybe, though. maybe.
> 
> I've stalked all that have friended me. You hubs is hot, laura =)
> 
> 
> aaand, I got a "i'll meet you at the hospital around nine. Even if you want me to wait in the lobby the whole time, I will be there."
> 
> And I responded "do what you want. Dont speak to me while you're there. don't text me while you're there. This is going to be the best day of my life and I dont want you tainting it."
> 
> End of convo, methinks.Click to expand...

Good. :) don't let him ruin your day at the hospital...

I've stalked everyone I've added too =) Im really that curious ;) lmao

There's not much to stalk about me though.. just mostly random weird photos.. =/


I lived with my ex who was catholic, and he hung crosses above every bed.. at one point I asked why, and he said to keep the demons away.......

...He knew I was atheist... and at this point I had not even thought before the words "Can we get some garlic as well?" came out of my mouth....


I found that a lot funnier than he did... :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

me: "katie says your hot."
hubs: "oh yeah? what does katie look like?" *smirk*

fucker. lol

he was up with me during his week off, but i take care of night feedings now that he's back at work.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> me: "'Desmond Campbell is 2 weeks old!' Can you believe it's already been two weeks?!"
> Hubs: "It feels like six months."
> 
> So says the one not staying up all night too, huh? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Oh.. My DH BETTER be up all night WITH me.. This is NOT just my baby, We've discussed this ;)
> 
> lmao, but he has 2 weeks off, so I'll make sure he's super helpful during those two weeks, or else...Click to expand...

See, and since I'm staying at home, and breastfeeding so I have to feed her anyways, I let him sleep most of the time. Cause he's gotta go to work, and I can try and nap with her later. 

But yeah, if we both worked? His ass would be waking up just as often.


----------



## ashiozz

:) aww.. That's nice :) he's helpful. Mine better be the same.. or else...

LMAO of course his response would be "What does Katie look like" , Mitch would ask the same thing, and then he would get his nipples pinched .. because he HATES that.


----------



## gigglebox

hubs and mitch seem like they have a similar sense of humor...though actually liking Zak makes him lose gold stars. sorry.


----------



## ashiozz

I don't think he likes him, he just told me I was being mean..

I hear that alot from him, and most of the time my response is "they can't hear me." -.-

lmao. OR if they can he apologizes on my behalf, which also irritates me =/


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ? say whaaa?! there is just something a little...unsettling...about that situation...
> 
> I don't think I could even do that with Des in the crib by my bed, let alone sharing the blankets...that kind of bothers me. yup, ok, you've found something i have an opinion on where i will also judge you a little.
> 
> ash---i think allergy meds + nasal strips might be a winning combo, if in fact it's an allergy thing. also with being so restless i wouldn't be surprised if you're most sensitive to it being hugely pregnant.
> 
> i just realized i haven't facebook stalked any of you. i mean, i friended some but i haven't even looked at pictures or anything. i'm a fail stalker. i think i need to work on that.
> 
> katie--still interested in a response, even if it's a predictable one ;) but i am guessing that him being predictable just makes the response feel disingenuous...? i mean, that's how i would feel anyway. maybe that's stupid.
> 
> ----------
> 
> hubs and i are watching some ghost story shows. it reminded me--remember i told you about my current house and mystery shadow ghost guy? i forgot that when we were checking the place out there were crosses above each doorway. but then we thought, hey, maybe she was just religious.
> 
> the creepy thing was that a bottle of holy water was left in our kitchen cabinet. Is holy water a common household item? or was i right to have been suspicious of it?
> 
> ----
> 
> one time i slapped a stranger's ass at the air port. Dramamine does some crazy things to me lol
> 
> Dramamine gives me straight panic attacks. *shudder*
> 
> Holy Water is actually fairly common to have around the house. Die-hards use it. They also sell it online lol, along with ordainment classes....O.O
> In my house, where 1/3.5 people are catholic, 2/3.5 people are athiests, and .5/3.5 people are feti, we have 2 jesuses (jesi?..im sorry, that was blasphemous...sp...maybe) a BUNCH of palm leaves, and 564813216546513546 crosses. A couple rosearies. No holy water, though. I dont think anyone would mistake our house for creepy if we were to abandon it. Maybe, though. maybe.
> 
> I've stalked all that have friended me. You hubs is hot, laura =)
> 
> 
> aaand, I got a "i'll meet you at the hospital around nine. Even if you want me to wait in the lobby the whole time, I will be there."
> 
> And I responded "do what you want. Dont speak to me while you're there. don't text me while you're there. This is going to be the best day of my life and I dont want you tainting it."
> 
> End of convo, methinks.Click to expand...
> 
> Good. :) don't let him ruin your day at the hospital...
> 
> I've stalked everyone I've added too =) Im really that curious ;) lmao
> 
> There's not much to stalk about me though.. just mostly random weird photos.. =/
> 
> 
> I lived with my ex who was catholic, and he hung crosses above every bed.. at one point I asked why, and he said to keep the demons away.......
> 
> ...He knew I was atheist... and at this point I had not even thought before the words "Can we get some garlic as well?" came out of my mouth....
> 
> 
> I found that a lot funnier than he did... :shrug:Click to expand...

See, and I am Christian, and I found that funny as hell. ;)

Let me tell you my version of "I thought it was a lot funnier than they did."

It was when Tyler was an infant, and I'd taken him to a meeting of La Leche League to get some help. (His latch was AWFUL.) Well, the women there are... fun. I love breastfeeding, think it's an awesome thing to do for your kids, etc. But the lady in charge? Still breastfeeding her seven year old. Far be it for me to judge, but... OK, I judge. I find that creepy. I know it's common in sub Saharan Africa, but they don't have any other food. In the US we do. Hit the grocery store, not the boobie by the time you're in elementary school, kthx.

OK, back to the story. They're going around in a circle, with everyone mentioning some famous person and saying how long they'd been breastfed for. "I heard Einstein was breastfed till he was three!" "I heard Michael Jordan was breastfed till he was two!" "I heard Bill Gates was breastfed till he was four!" Etc. Nauseating. Not because of breastfeeding toddlers, but because of the self righteous hooey.

So finally, I pipe up and go "so, does anyone know how long Sigmund Freud was breastfed?"

Somehow, none of them found it as funny as I did. I was kindly invited not to come back. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ? say whaaa?! there is just something a little...unsettling...about that situation...
> 
> I don't think I could even do that with Des in the crib by my bed, let alone sharing the blankets...that kind of bothers me. yup, ok, you've found something i have an opinion on where i will also judge you a little.
> 
> ash---i think allergy meds + nasal strips might be a winning combo, if in fact it's an allergy thing. also with being so restless i wouldn't be surprised if you're most sensitive to it being hugely pregnant.
> 
> i just realized i haven't facebook stalked any of you. i mean, i friended some but i haven't even looked at pictures or anything. i'm a fail stalker. i think i need to work on that.
> 
> katie--still interested in a response, even if it's a predictable one ;) but i am guessing that him being predictable just makes the response feel disingenuous...? i mean, that's how i would feel anyway. maybe that's stupid.
> 
> ----------
> 
> hubs and i are watching some ghost story shows. it reminded me--remember i told you about my current house and mystery shadow ghost guy? i forgot that when we were checking the place out there were crosses above each doorway. but then we thought, hey, maybe she was just religious.
> 
> the creepy thing was that a bottle of holy water was left in our kitchen cabinet. Is holy water a common household item? or was i right to have been suspicious of it?
> 
> ----
> 
> one time i slapped a stranger's ass at the air port. Dramamine does some crazy things to me lol
> 
> Dramamine gives me straight panic attacks. *shudder*
> 
> Holy Water is actually fairly common to have around the house. Die-hards use it. They also sell it online lol, along with ordainment classes....O.O
> In my house, where 1/3.5 people are catholic, 2/3.5 people are athiests, and .5/3.5 people are feti, we have 2 jesuses (jesi?..im sorry, that was blasphemous...sp...maybe) a BUNCH of palm leaves, and 564813216546513546 crosses. A couple rosearies. No holy water, though. I dont think anyone would mistake our house for creepy if we were to abandon it. Maybe, though. maybe.
> 
> I've stalked all that have friended me. You hubs is hot, laura =)
> 
> 
> aaand, I got a "i'll meet you at the hospital around nine. Even if you want me to wait in the lobby the whole time, I will be there."
> 
> And I responded "do what you want. Dont speak to me while you're there. don't text me while you're there. This is going to be the best day of my life and I dont want you tainting it."
> 
> End of convo, methinks.Click to expand...

hmmm, good to know but i still don't understand why they left it. we dumped it in a house plant and decided it was a super plant now and it would never die. it died.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ? say whaaa?! there is just something a little...unsettling...about that situation...
> 
> I don't think I could even do that with Des in the crib by my bed, let alone sharing the blankets...that kind of bothers me. yup, ok, you've found something i have an opinion on where i will also judge you a little.
> 
> ash---i think allergy meds + nasal strips might be a winning combo, if in fact it's an allergy thing. also with being so restless i wouldn't be surprised if you're most sensitive to it being hugely pregnant.
> 
> i just realized i haven't facebook stalked any of you. i mean, i friended some but i haven't even looked at pictures or anything. i'm a fail stalker. i think i need to work on that.
> 
> katie--still interested in a response, even if it's a predictable one ;) but i am guessing that him being predictable just makes the response feel disingenuous...? i mean, that's how i would feel anyway. maybe that's stupid.
> 
> ----------
> 
> hubs and i are watching some ghost story shows. it reminded me--remember i told you about my current house and mystery shadow ghost guy? i forgot that when we were checking the place out there were crosses above each doorway. but then we thought, hey, maybe she was just religious.
> 
> the creepy thing was that a bottle of holy water was left in our kitchen cabinet. Is holy water a common household item? or was i right to have been suspicious of it?
> 
> ----
> 
> one time i slapped a stranger's ass at the air port. Dramamine does some crazy things to me lol
> 
> Dramamine gives me straight panic attacks. *shudder*
> 
> Holy Water is actually fairly common to have around the house. Die-hards use it. They also sell it online lol, along with ordainment classes....O.O
> In my house, where 1/3.5 people are catholic, 2/3.5 people are athiests, and .5/3.5 people are feti, we have 2 jesuses (jesi?..im sorry, that was blasphemous...sp...maybe) a BUNCH of palm leaves, and 564813216546513546 crosses. A couple rosearies. No holy water, though. I dont think anyone would mistake our house for creepy if we were to abandon it. Maybe, though. maybe.
> 
> I've stalked all that have friended me. You hubs is hot, laura =)
> 
> 
> aaand, I got a "i'll meet you at the hospital around nine. Even if you want me to wait in the lobby the whole time, I will be there."
> 
> And I responded "do what you want. Dont speak to me while you're there. don't text me while you're there. This is going to be the best day of my life and I dont want you tainting it."
> 
> End of convo, methinks.Click to expand...
> 
> Good. :) don't let him ruin your day at the hospital...
> 
> I've stalked everyone I've added too =) Im really that curious ;) lmao
> 
> There's not much to stalk about me though.. just mostly random weird photos.. =/
> 
> 
> I lived with my ex who was catholic, and he hung crosses above every bed.. at one point I asked why, and he said to keep the demons away.......
> 
> ...He knew I was atheist... and at this point I had not even thought before the words "Can we get some garlic as well?" came out of my mouth....
> 
> 
> I found that a lot funnier than he did... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> See, and I am Christian, and I found that funny as hell. ;)
> 
> Let me tell you my version of "I thought it was a lot funnier than they did."
> 
> It was when Tyler was an infant, and I'd taken him to a meeting of La Leche League to get some help. (His latch was AWFUL.) Well, the women there are... fun. I love breastfeeding, think it's an awesome thing to do for your kids, etc. But the lady in charge? Still breastfeeding her seven year old. Far be it for me to judge, but... OK, I judge. I find that creepy. I know it's common in sub Saharan Africa, but they don't have any other food. In the US we do. Hit the grocery store, not the boobie by the time you're in elementary school, kthx.
> 
> OK, back to the story. They're going around in a circle, with everyone mentioning some famous person and saying how long they'd been breastfed for. "I heard Einstein was breastfed till he was three!" "I heard Michael Jordan was breastfed till he was two!" "I heard Bill Gates was breastfed till he was four!" Etc. Nauseating. Not because of breastfeeding toddlers, but because of the self righteous hooey.
> 
> So finally, I pipe up and go "so, does anyone know how long Sigmund Freud was breastfed?"
> 
> Somehow, none of them found it as funny as I did. I was kindly invited not to come back. LOLClick to expand...

LMAO!!!! I find that hilarious!!


That would have been my answer too.. I don't have much of a filter when my brain comes up with something that funny :) 

I'm glad you found the garlic funny, I just don't understand what a cross is to do to protect me from demons, I've never personally seen one, and I don't have a cross over my bed 0.o

Ahh, interesting.... He also swore by his St. Christopher metal in the car.. "IT SAVED MY LIFE ONCE"


Uhm, OK.. sure.

=/ I make a really bad companion for a catholic, clearly.


----------



## Menelly

The first time I had a psychotic breakdown, my uber born again Christian mother in law (from the ex, not the current one) had all her friends come to my house and do a prayer circle, and then they "purged" the house of all demonic influence (read as: they threw away almost all of my fantasy novels) and then used "blessed oil" to paint crosses on all my doors. Because it couldn't be mental illness, no it was clearly demonic influence. <sigh>

It took me years to get my novel collection back. I was SO PISSED. Especially since she trashed things that were devoid of religious connotations at all, like Dragonriders of Pern. That's a planet with no religion at all. Why'd she chuck it?

Grr.


----------



## ashiozz

=/ awww :(

That's shitty, people don't understand the human brain at all .. it's silly that they blame demons for everything. 

I'm glad you got your collection back and it's also good shes no longer related to you 0.o


----------



## Menelly

Yep. I also have a cyst in my brain that was apparently demonic in origin (forget the fact that lots of people have them) and... oh, they're just crazy. Crazy in the not mental health way. 

Very glad to not be related to her anymore too. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> :) aww.. That's nice :) he's helpful. Mine better be the same.. or else...
> 
> LMAO of course his response would be "What does Katie look like" , Mitch would ask the same thing, and then he would get his nipples pinched .. because he HATES that.

So, if I said Mitch is hot, you'd end up pinching his nipples?


....Mitch is hot.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ? say whaaa?! there is just something a little...unsettling...about that situation...
> 
> I don't think I could even do that with Des in the crib by my bed, let alone sharing the blankets...that kind of bothers me. yup, ok, you've found something i have an opinion on where i will also judge you a little.
> 
> ash---i think allergy meds + nasal strips might be a winning combo, if in fact it's an allergy thing. also with being so restless i wouldn't be surprised if you're most sensitive to it being hugely pregnant.
> 
> i just realized i haven't facebook stalked any of you. i mean, i friended some but i haven't even looked at pictures or anything. i'm a fail stalker. i think i need to work on that.
> 
> katie--still interested in a response, even if it's a predictable one ;) but i am guessing that him being predictable just makes the response feel disingenuous...? i mean, that's how i would feel anyway. maybe that's stupid.
> 
> ----------
> 
> hubs and i are watching some ghost story shows. it reminded me--remember i told you about my current house and mystery shadow ghost guy? i forgot that when we were checking the place out there were crosses above each doorway. but then we thought, hey, maybe she was just religious.
> 
> the creepy thing was that a bottle of holy water was left in our kitchen cabinet. Is holy water a common household item? or was i right to have been suspicious of it?
> 
> ----
> 
> one time i slapped a stranger's ass at the air port. Dramamine does some crazy things to me lol
> 
> Dramamine gives me straight panic attacks. *shudder*
> 
> Holy Water is actually fairly common to have around the house. Die-hards use it. They also sell it online lol, along with ordainment classes....O.O
> In my house, where 1/3.5 people are catholic, 2/3.5 people are athiests, and .5/3.5 people are feti, we have 2 jesuses (jesi?..im sorry, that was blasphemous...sp...maybe) a BUNCH of palm leaves, and 564813216546513546 crosses. A couple rosearies. No holy water, though. I dont think anyone would mistake our house for creepy if we were to abandon it. Maybe, though. maybe.
> 
> I've stalked all that have friended me. You hubs is hot, laura =)
> 
> 
> aaand, I got a "i'll meet you at the hospital around nine. Even if you want me to wait in the lobby the whole time, I will be there."
> 
> And I responded "do what you want. Dont speak to me while you're there. don't text me while you're there. This is going to be the best day of my life and I dont want you tainting it."
> 
> End of convo, methinks.Click to expand...
> 
> Good. :) don't let him ruin your day at the hospital...
> 
> I've stalked everyone I've added too =) Im really that curious ;) lmao
> 
> There's not much to stalk about me though.. just mostly random weird photos.. =/
> 
> 
> I lived with my ex who was catholic, and he hung crosses above every bed.. at one point I asked why, and he said to keep the demons away.......
> 
> ...He knew I was atheist... and at this point I had not even thought before the words "Can we get some garlic as well?" came out of my mouth....
> 
> 
> I found that a lot funnier than he did... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> See, and I am Christian, and I found that funny as hell. ;)
> 
> Let me tell you my version of "I thought it was a lot funnier than they did."
> 
> It was when Tyler was an infant, and I'd taken him to a meeting of La Leche League to get some help. (His latch was AWFUL.) Well, the women there are... fun. I love breastfeeding, think it's an awesome thing to do for your kids, etc. But the lady in charge? Still breastfeeding her seven year old. Far be it for me to judge, but... OK, I judge. I find that creepy. I know it's common in sub Saharan Africa, but they don't have any other food. In the US we do. Hit the grocery store, not the boobie by the time you're in elementary school, kthx.
> 
> OK, back to the story. They're going around in a circle, with everyone mentioning some famous person and saying how long they'd been breastfed for. "I heard Einstein was breastfed till he was three!" "I heard Michael Jordan was breastfed till he was two!" "I heard Bill Gates was breastfed till he was four!" Etc. Nauseating. Not because of breastfeeding toddlers, but because of the self righteous hooey.
> 
> So finally, I pipe up and go "so, does anyone know how long Sigmund Freud was breastfed?"
> 
> Somehow, none of them found it as funny as I did. I was kindly invited not to come back. LOLClick to expand...

I love everything about this =)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> hmmm, good to know but i still don't understand why they left it. we dumped it in a house plant and decided it was a super plant now and it would never die. it died.

:haha::haha::rofl::devil:


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> The first time I had a psychotic breakdown, my uber born again Christian mother in law (from the ex, not the current one) had all her friends come to my house and do a prayer circle, and then they "purged" the house of all demonic influence (read as: they threw away almost all of my fantasy novels) and then used "blessed oil" to paint crosses on all my doors. Because it couldn't be mental illness, no it was clearly demonic influence. <sigh>
> 
> It took me years to get my novel collection back. I was SO PISSED. Especially since she trashed things that were devoid of religious connotations at all, like Dragonriders of Pern. That's a planet with no religion at all. Why'd she chuck it?
> 
> Grr.

Almost sounds like the scene from Practical Magic. Or one from Witches of Eastwick. It would have been awesome if that was mentioned.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Ahh, interesting.... He also swore by his St. Christopher metal in the car.. "IT SAVED MY LIFE ONCE"
> 
> 
> Uhm, OK.. sure.
> 
> =/ I make a really bad companion for a catholic, clearly.


I know a bunch of the patron saints, but I don't think that they're supposed to protect you...especially st christopher. As the PS of travelers, I would assume he'd be there to help your soul get out of the fiery crash?
Eh, i dunno.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, interesting.... He also swore by his St. Christopher metal in the car.. "IT SAVED MY LIFE ONCE"
> 
> 
> Uhm, OK.. sure.
> 
> =/ I make a really bad companion for a catholic, clearly.
> 
> 
> I know a bunch of the patron saints, but I don't think that they're supposed to protect you...especially st christopher. As the PS of travelers, I would assume he'd be there to help your soul get out of the fiery crash?
> Eh, i dunno.Click to expand...


No idea.. To me that whole religion is odd.. But I don't know a lot about it so I can't say much.



... I'm definitely nesting, so far my floors are all vacuumed, every tile in the house has been mopped, Im about to go clean both bathrooms... and I had a thought about reorganizing my closet (which is a mess currently and most of the time anyway, I dont hang my clothes up.. Im lazy.. so i need to get on that.. esp since very few even fit these days...)


My dog has been showered, his nails have been clipped, he's been thoroughly brushed, his handkerchief is clean... 0.o I need to clean his collar.. thats right..


And then I need to pack a bag for him, I forgot he needs a bag to stay at grammas with..


----------



## Emerald87

Nope, no puke phobia. Just a stomach of absolute steel. Which is AWFUL sometimes when I'm so fucking nauseous and no matter what I do, I can't puke.




..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> On an unrelated note - how do people have anal? I mean seriously - how could you get something that big in there when it can hurt so much to get something _much _smaller out? Dear god.
> 
> Rhetorical or not?
> 
> Because I like sex. sex of all varieties, actually. Except for furries, as you may have previously read. Anyway, I could totally explain it to you.
> 
> Also, there was a section of this 34325634 page thread dedicated to being hit with a penis, I do believe...Click to expand...




Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> On an unrelated note - how do people have anal? I mean seriously - how could you get something that big in there when it can hurt so much to get something _much _smaller out? Dear god.
> 
> No clue, but I love anal. :) Lucky hubby?Click to expand...




ashiozz said:


> I'm with emerald on anal. Thats an exit only for me.. dh feels the same though so it works for us.. but idc what others do... Whatever floats your boat .. were all different. Anyone know of snore remedies because I seriously feel snoring will end my marriage one day...

I love that we can talk about shit like this :) Take it as rhetorical or not as you wish. I am an exit only kinda person.





gigglebox said:


> edited another owl hat photo :) these are all i have right now so sorry for repetitive photos...
> 
> his face is dark but i don't have photoshop uploaded to fix it :(

Ahhhhhhhhhhh! What an angel. I want my tiny person so I can take lots of photos. So far I'm only doing the cliched week by week bump. There's been no change...





..katie.. said:


> I finally responded because I got read the riot act and "you promised to not take addy away!!!!!!" for hours, and I was sick of my phone being blown up. So tell me, is this too much?
> 
> I obviously am a little pissed because all I really want to do is let you know exactly how much i despise your existance, but I do have to mention something...I don't feel like I was kicked in the guts or hurt, at all. You successfully killed every bit you what I thought was 'love' to the point that i'm able to handle this obcenely well. The first time I felt betrayed by you, I honestly felt like I couldn't breathe and that I would be permanantly sick to my stomach. And now, it's just like "huh. called it." and it almost bothers me that i'm not sad or hurt. but then I realize that you're totally not worth it.
> So, bad puppy. bad, bad puppy. On a side note, if you tell addison that you will be there, and you aren't, I will hurt you. same goes with missing ice cream dates or prom or her birthdays. If you run with her, I will find you and kill you. and if you EVER are intoxicated, in ANY way around her, thats it. it's done, it's over, you won't see her, and I will file charges. And if she comes home and asks why every time she's over there, a different lady is, it will end too. Not because i'm the jealous ex, but because she needs to know that she, as a female, should never let a man make her feel less than a princess. you WILL fucking threat her right and teach her right.
> Don't fuck around with my kid. You can say she's yours too, but I'm the one thats going to be there to pick up the pieces when you fuck up.
> Also, she's getting my last name. Not as a power play or a "im pissed at tyson" thing, but because you don't deserve to have that, and she doesn't deserve to be tied to you in ANY WAY when you decide to bail.
> You can be a disspointment to yourself, your family, your friends, you girlfriend, me, and your sons ALL YOU WANT, but you will not be a dissapointment to my daughter. there are no chances with this one, it's a one shot dea. And you will LIE to her and make sure she thinks you're a real man, and make sure she knows what a real man should be, because if she ends up with someone like you, hopefully the guilt alone will kill you so I don't have to.

That's amazing Katie. Power to you. I love what you've said - so strong and so noble for your little girl. Best thing is you're giving him all the opportunity in the world, you're not shutting down nor being petty, you're looking out for her and it's amazing. Well done!!




ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> me: "'Desmond Campbell is 2 weeks old!' Can you believe it's already been two weeks?!"
> Hubs: "It feels like six months."
> 
> So says the one not staying up all night too, huh? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Oh.. My DH BETTER be up all night WITH me.. This is NOT just my baby, We've discussed this ;)
> 
> lmao, but he has 2 weeks off, so I'll make sure he's super helpful during those two weeks, or else...Click to expand...

Colin is going to take all his annual leave (cuz paternity leave is unpaid) so he's staying home for about 10 weeks+ I think. He will be up with me :p



Ash, I'm going to go all medical on your arse, sorry. Get your hubby checked out for the snoring. He may have sleep apnoea (apnea for you - us Aussies LOVE adding inappropriate A's to any word we can) and it's something that should be treated. It can cause high blood pressure, high cholesterol and chronic stress on the system leading to heart issues. Once treated it's all good. Best thing is weight loss and then medical remedies after that.
Do you notice him stopping breathing occasionally during the night?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Nope, no puke phobia. Just a stomach of absolute steel. Which is AWFUL sometimes when I'm so fucking nauseous and no matter what I do, I can't puke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> On an unrelated note - how do people have anal? I mean seriously - how could you get something that big in there when it can hurt so much to get something _much _smaller out? Dear god.
> 
> Rhetorical or not?
> 
> Because I like sex. sex of all varieties, actually. Except for furries, as you may have previously read. Anyway, I could totally explain it to you.
> 
> Also, there was a section of this 34325634 page thread dedicated to being hit with a penis, I do believe...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> On an unrelated note - how do people have anal? I mean seriously - how could you get something that big in there when it can hurt so much to get something _much _smaller out? Dear god.Click to expand...
> 
> No clue, but I love anal. :) Lucky hubby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I'm with emerald on anal. Thats an exit only for me.. dh feels the same though so it works for us.. but idc what others do... Whatever floats your boat .. were all different. Anyone know of snore remedies because I seriously feel snoring will end my marriage one day...Click to expand...
> 
> I love that we can talk about shit like this :) Take it as rhetorical or not as you wish. I am an exit only kinda person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> edited another owl hat photo :) these are all i have right now so sorry for repetitive photos...
> 
> his face is dark but i don't have photoshop uploaded to fix it :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh! What an angel. I want my tiny person so I can take lots of photos. So far I'm only doing the cliched week by week bump. There's been no change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I finally responded because I got read the riot act and "you promised to not take addy away!!!!!!" for hours, and I was sick of my phone being blown up. So tell me, is this too much?
> 
> I obviously am a little pissed because all I really want to do is let you know exactly how much i despise your existance, but I do have to mention something...I don't feel like I was kicked in the guts or hurt, at all. You successfully killed every bit you what I thought was 'love' to the point that i'm able to handle this obcenely well. The first time I felt betrayed by you, I honestly felt like I couldn't breathe and that I would be permanantly sick to my stomach. And now, it's just like "huh. called it." and it almost bothers me that i'm not sad or hurt. but then I realize that you're totally not worth it.
> So, bad puppy. bad, bad puppy. On a side note, if you tell addison that you will be there, and you aren't, I will hurt you. same goes with missing ice cream dates or prom or her birthdays. If you run with her, I will find you and kill you. and if you EVER are intoxicated, in ANY way around her, thats it. it's done, it's over, you won't see her, and I will file charges. And if she comes home and asks why every time she's over there, a different lady is, it will end too. Not because i'm the jealous ex, but because she needs to know that she, as a female, should never let a man make her feel less than a princess. you WILL fucking threat her right and teach her right.
> Don't fuck around with my kid. You can say she's yours too, but I'm the one thats going to be there to pick up the pieces when you fuck up.
> Also, she's getting my last name. Not as a power play or a "im pissed at tyson" thing, but because you don't deserve to have that, and she doesn't deserve to be tied to you in ANY WAY when you decide to bail.
> You can be a disspointment to yourself, your family, your friends, you girlfriend, me, and your sons ALL YOU WANT, but you will not be a dissapointment to my daughter. there are no chances with this one, it's a one shot dea. And you will LIE to her and make sure she thinks you're a real man, and make sure she knows what a real man should be, because if she ends up with someone like you, hopefully the guilt alone will kill you so I don't have to.Click to expand...
> 
> That's amazing Katie. Power to you. I love what you've said - so strong and so noble for your little girl. Best thing is you're giving him all the opportunity in the world, you're not shutting down nor being petty, you're looking out for her and it's amazing. Well done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> me: "'Desmond Campbell is 2 weeks old!' Can you believe it's already been two weeks?!"
> Hubs: "It feels like six months."Click to expand...
> 
> So says the one not staying up all night too, huh? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Oh.. My DH BETTER be up all night WITH me.. This is NOT just my baby, We've discussed this ;)
> 
> lmao, but he has 2 weeks off, so I'll make sure he's super helpful during those two weeks, or else...Click to expand...
> 
> Colin is going to take all his annual leave (cuz paternity leave is unpaid) so he's staying home for about 10 weeks+ I think. He will be up with me :p
> 
> 
> 
> Ash, I'm going to go all medical on your arse, sorry. Get your hubby checked out for the snoring. He may have sleep apnoea (apnea for you - us Aussies LOVE adding inappropriate A's to any word we can) and it's something that should be treated. It can cause high blood pressure, high cholesterol and chronic stress on the system leading to heart issues. Once treated it's all good. Best thing is weight loss and then medical remedies after that.
> Do you notice him stopping breathing occasionally during the night?Click to expand...

No, I've been up full nights with him, he breathes the entire time, and this is the FIRST thing I worried about to.. blood pressure is OK, I really think its an allergy...

My dad has sleep apnea, so yeah, that was my first fear =/


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> No, I've been up full nights with him, he breathes the entire time, and this is the FIRST thing I worried about to.. blood pressure is OK, I really think its an allergy...
> 
> My dad has sleep apnea, so yeah, that was my first fear =/

Excellent. Glad you're on top of things :)

Now to get dressed - I have a scan to go to that caused me not to sleep...


----------



## Emerald87

Wait, we add inappropriate O's to our words. Like oestrogen and apnoea. We also like to add A's like anasthaesia.
I haven't slept - I blame that.


----------



## Menelly

We had a fun afternoon, wandered off to Target, spent some time reading at B&N, and then got a cute sunhat at Buy Buy Baby. :) She was such a good baby and I had about 20 people comment on her baby carrier. LOL

Now it's nap time. :) For both of us.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> We had a fun afternoon, wandered off to Target, spent some time reading at B&N, and then got a cute sunhat at Buy Buy Baby. :) She was such a good baby and I had about 20 people comment on her baby carrier. LOL
> 
> Now it's nap time. :) For both of us.

Are you a fellow thief of intellect?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> No, I've been up full nights with him, he breathes the entire time, and this is the FIRST thing I worried about to.. blood pressure is OK, I really think its an allergy...
> 
> My dad has sleep apnea, so yeah, that was my first fear =/
> 
> Excellent. Glad you're on top of things :)
> 
> Now to get dressed - I have a scan to go to that caused me not to sleep...Click to expand...

Good luck! let us know <3


----------



## ..katie..

Just ate a hot fudge brownie sundae.

Eyes are fuzzy and head is pulsing again.

Someday, I'll get that willing myself to not have blood sugar issues doesnt really workd.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:
 

> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> We had a fun afternoon, wandered off to Target, spent some time reading at B&N, and then got a cute sunhat at Buy Buy Baby. :) She was such a good baby and I had about 20 people comment on her baby carrier. LOL
> 
> Now it's nap time. :) For both of us.
> 
> Are you a fellow thief of intellect?Click to expand...

Thief of intellect?

If by that you mean "wanders into B&N, reads their books without paying for them and leaves" then yes, yes I am. If you mean something else, I didn't understand it. LOL


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Just ate a hot fudge brownie sundae.
> 
> Eyes are fuzzy and head is pulsing again.
> 
> Someday, I'll get that willing myself to not have blood sugar issues doesnt really workd.

:( I'm sorry. Blood sugar issues suck.

Just for you, though, I'll volunteer to eat all your ice cream sundaes for you. Just so you don't have to deal with blood sugar issues.

Aren't I a nice person? ;)


----------



## Menelly

LOL, I love KSL sometimes. We need a "best of" like Craigslist. ;)
 



Attached Files:







wtf2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> We had a fun afternoon, wandered off to Target, spent some time reading at B&N, and then got a cute sunhat at Buy Buy Baby. :) She was such a good baby and I had about 20 people comment on her baby carrier. LOL
> 
> Now it's nap time. :) For both of us.
> 
> Are you a fellow thief of intellect?Click to expand...
> 
> Thief of intellect?
> 
> If by that you mean "wanders into B&N, reads their books without paying for them and leaves" then yes, yes I am. If you mean something else, I didn't understand it. LOLClick to expand...

Exactly what I meant.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Just ate a hot fudge brownie sundae.
> 
> Eyes are fuzzy and head is pulsing again.
> 
> Someday, I'll get that willing myself to not have blood sugar issues doesnt really workd.
> 
> :( I'm sorry. Blood sugar issues suck.
> 
> Just for you, though, I'll volunteer to eat all your ice cream sundaes for you. Just so you don't have to deal with blood sugar issues.
> 
> Aren't I a nice person? ;)Click to expand...

=D you are. I just harfed brownie sundae all over the place and have just emerged from the shower. And I'm also being a dramatic 13 year old on FB. that's okay, right? sigh. Sometimes I just don't want to be mature.


----------



## ..katie..

I want a free boob job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Just ate a hot fudge brownie sundae.
> 
> Eyes are fuzzy and head is pulsing again.
> 
> Someday, I'll get that willing myself to not have blood sugar issues doesnt really workd.
> 
> :( I'm sorry. Blood sugar issues suck.
> 
> Just for you, though, I'll volunteer to eat all your ice cream sundaes for you. Just so you don't have to deal with blood sugar issues.
> 
> Aren't I a nice person? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> =D you are. I just harfed brownie sundae all over the place and have just emerged from the shower. And I'm also being a dramatic 13 year old on FB. that's okay, right? sigh. Sometimes I just don't want to be mature.Click to expand...

Everyone is allowed their emo moments, as long as you don't have too many of them. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

All parts accounted for.

Managed to pick it's nose on TV too... classy baby already


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> All parts accounted for.
> 
> Managed to pick it's nose on TV too... classy baby already

Mine punched herself in the face. Am quite worried about her future lol.

I'm so glad everything is accounted for =D Do you feel better?


----------



## ..katie..

ash, are you and the hubs still bickering about snoring? =(


----------



## ashiozz

Apparently so, because he feels the need to make snarky facebook comments, but I wasn't aware we were fighting, because we've been nice to each other face to face all day.


He keeps it on the inside until he busts, I imagine I'll hear about it all on Thursday because my mom will be here

I have spent most of my day cleaning anyways, my whole house is sparkly down to my closet being organized 0.o and my dog has been fully groomed. I now have nothing to do before Tyler gets here =(


----------



## ..katie..

I'm trying so desperately to watch the beauty and the best thing on fb. I can't get it past "hey gurl hey!" though =/


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Apparently so, because he feels the need to make snarky facebook comments, but I wasn't aware we were fighting, because we've been nice to each other face to face all day.
> 
> 
> He keeps it on the inside until he busts, I imagine I'll hear about it all on Thursday because my mom will be here
> 
> I have spent most of my day cleaning anyways, my whole house is sparkly down to my closet being organized 0.o and my dog has been fully groomed. I now have nothing to do before Tyler gets here =(

Passive aggression. Awesome. I'm glad your house is clean, though!! Hopefully only two more days for you, if everyone's random guesses are correct.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> All parts accounted for.
> 
> Managed to pick it's nose on TV too... classy baby already
> 
> Mine punched herself in the face. Am quite worried about her future lol.
> 
> I'm so glad everything is accounted for =D Do you feel better?Click to expand...

About it's health - yeh.

But I hate myself right now. I have gender disappointment and I fucking hate the whiny bitches that aren't just plain thankful. Now I've turned into one. I hope I'm over my stupidity by tonight and start being happy.


----------



## ashiozz

We will see, he'll be in there another 2 weeks to torture me..

>< I think mitch is frustrated because i wake him up when he's snoring, I don't think he gets how frustrated I am because I'm not getting sleep, and I dont want to be one of those couples that cant sleep in the same bed =/ I should be able to sleep next to my husband....


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> All parts accounted for.
> 
> Managed to pick it's nose on TV too... classy baby already
> 
> Mine punched herself in the face. Am quite worried about her future lol.
> 
> I'm so glad everything is accounted for =D Do you feel better?Click to expand...
> 
> About it's health - yeh.
> 
> But I hate myself right now. I have gender disappointment and I fucking hate the whiny bitches that aren't just plain thankful. Now I've turned into one. I hope I'm over my stupidity by tonight and start being happy.Click to expand...

So it's a girl? I had gender disappointment too.. so did my husband, We're okay now... Don't worry too much about it and don't feel guilty, i think it's normal.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> We will see, he'll be in there another 2 weeks to torture me..
> 
> >< I think mitch is frustrated because i wake him up when he's snoring, I don't think he gets how frustrated I am because I'm not getting sleep, and I dont want to be one of those couples that cant sleep in the same bed =/ I should be able to sleep next to my husband....

Colin does this annoying slight snore that you can't physically sleep through. I just poke him in the ribs until he rolls over :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

I finally watched it all! I loved it.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> All parts accounted for.
> 
> Managed to pick it's nose on TV too... classy baby already
> 
> Mine punched herself in the face. Am quite worried about her future lol.
> 
> I'm so glad everything is accounted for =D Do you feel better?Click to expand...
> 
> About it's health - yeh.
> 
> But I hate myself right now. I have gender disappointment and I fucking hate the whiny bitches that aren't just plain thankful. Now I've turned into one. I hope I'm over my stupidity by tonight and start being happy.Click to expand...
> 
> So it's a girl? I had gender disappointment too.. so did my husband, We're okay now... Don't worry too much about it and don't feel guilty, i think it's normal.Click to expand...

*sigh* yep - she's 70% sure :pink:


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> We will see, he'll be in there another 2 weeks to torture me..
> 
> >< I think mitch is frustrated because i wake him up when he's snoring, I don't think he gets how frustrated I am because I'm not getting sleep, and I dont want to be one of those couples that cant sleep in the same bed =/ I should be able to sleep next to my husband....
> 
> Colin does this annoying slight snore that you can't physically sleep through. I just poke him in the ribs until he rolls over :haha:Click to expand...

poking him does nothing.. :( Ive tried rolling him but hes a light sleeper, he's caught me threatening to rip his insides out due to his snoring in his sleep. Lmao.. I just feel bad :( and I don't want his snoring waking Tyler up either.


----------



## ..katie..

Woaaah, you got a gender scan????


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> All parts accounted for.
> 
> Managed to pick it's nose on TV too... classy baby already
> 
> Mine punched herself in the face. Am quite worried about her future lol.
> 
> I'm so glad everything is accounted for =D Do you feel better?Click to expand...
> 
> About it's health - yeh.
> 
> But I hate myself right now. I have gender disappointment and I fucking hate the whiny bitches that aren't just plain thankful. Now I've turned into one. I hope I'm over my stupidity by tonight and start being happy.Click to expand...
> 
> So it's a girl? I had gender disappointment too.. so did my husband, We're okay now... Don't worry too much about it and don't feel guilty, i think it's normal.Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* yep - she's 70% sure :pink:Click to expand...

It's still early, but even so.. you'll get used to the idea of a girl and you'll feel better, trust me. I can't imagine Ty being a girl now, Im really excited about a boy, but we both first initially wanted a little girl..


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> We will see, he'll be in there another 2 weeks to torture me..
> 
> >< I think mitch is frustrated because i wake him up when he's snoring, I don't think he gets how frustrated I am because I'm not getting sleep, and I dont want to be one of those couples that cant sleep in the same bed =/ I should be able to sleep next to my husband....
> 
> Colin does this annoying slight snore that you can't physically sleep through. I just poke him in the ribs until he rolls over :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> poking him does nothing.. :( Ive tried rolling him but hes a light sleeper, he's caught me threatening to rip his insides out due to his snoring in his sleep. Lmao.. I just feel bad :( and I don't want his snoring waking Tyler up either.Click to expand...

I know this is extreme but after you try all the home remedies palate surgery usually works for those types of people? Yep, I always resort to medicinal and surgical intervention ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Have you looked at the gender disspointment boards? Might be worth a shot to help the self-hatred thing...it's pretty common. doesn't mean you're going to love ze tiny human less...just means that you have to get used to a different idea.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Woaaah, you got a gender scan????

Yeh we know our sonnographer. And I paid through the arse for this place so I asked her to take a guess based on her experience. At this stage they still use the "angle of the dangle" so that why she said this is 70%. I'm booked in for 19 weeks and she said it'll be 99% then.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Have you looked at the gender disspointment boards? Might be worth a shot to help the self-hatred thing...it's pretty common. doesn't mean you're going to love ze tiny human less...just means that you have to get used to a different idea.

I was just *so *sure it was a boy. I just don't know what to think anymore. I will get over the self loathing because I already knew this was a possibility; I'm just going to work up the courage to call it "she" soon. I'll be alright.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> We will see, he'll be in there another 2 weeks to torture me..
> 
> >< I think mitch is frustrated because i wake him up when he's snoring, I don't think he gets how frustrated I am because I'm not getting sleep, and I dont want to be one of those couples that cant sleep in the same bed =/ I should be able to sleep next to my husband....
> 
> Colin does this annoying slight snore that you can't physically sleep through. I just poke him in the ribs until he rolls over :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> poking him does nothing.. :( Ive tried rolling him but hes a light sleeper, he's caught me threatening to rip his insides out due to his snoring in his sleep. Lmao.. I just feel bad :( and I don't want his snoring waking Tyler up either.Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is extreme but after you try all the home remedies palate surgery usually works for those types of people? Yep, I always resort to medicinal and surgical intervention ;)Click to expand...


I'll probably just live on sleeping pills 0.o lmao


----------



## ..katie..

Even after I found out the gender, I called my fetusbaby "Ish". I actually still do, from time to time. "she" just didn't feel right, but neither did "he" and "it" felt right but I felt awful because she wasn't an it. So she wasn't quite a baby, hence babyish...led to Ish, led to Ishabella haha


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Even after I found out the gender, I called my fetusbaby "Ish". I actually still do, from time to time. "she" just didn't feel right, but neither did "he" and "it" felt right but I felt awful because she wasn't an it. So she wasn't quite a baby, hence babyish...led to Ish, led to Ishabella haha

Mine got called "The Minion" .. forever... he still gets called that from time to time.. it will probably be his nickname for life.


----------



## ..katie..

Ish and Gnorah-with-a-silent-g.

Poor thing won't realize her name is "Addison" until school...


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I'm trying so desperately to watch the beauty and the best thing on fb. I can't get it past "hey gurl hey!" though =/

LOL, sorry? I thought it was funny.

If you can't get past that one, try this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4b7o4CJDdw


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> All parts accounted for.
> 
> Managed to pick it's nose on TV too... classy baby already
> 
> Mine punched herself in the face. Am quite worried about her future lol.
> 
> I'm so glad everything is accounted for =D Do you feel better?Click to expand...
> 
> About it's health - yeh.
> 
> But I hate myself right now. I have gender disappointment and I fucking hate the whiny bitches that aren't just plain thankful. Now I've turned into one. I hope I'm over my stupidity by tonight and start being happy.Click to expand...

Did they tell you gender then? Or do you just know enough about ultrasounds that you could tell?

Aren't you only 12 weeks? Is it just about the angle thing?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Even after I found out the gender, I called my fetusbaby "Ish". I actually still do, from time to time. "she" just didn't feel right, but neither did "he" and "it" felt right but I felt awful because she wasn't an it. So she wasn't quite a baby, hence babyish...led to Ish, led to Ishabella haha
> 
> Mine got called "The Minion" .. forever... he still gets called that from time to time.. it will probably be his nickname for life.Click to expand...

Mine was Zombie. :)

https://i.imgur.com/F1x7V.jpg


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying so desperately to watch the beauty and the best thing on fb. I can't get it past "hey gurl hey!" though =/
> 
> LOL, sorry? I thought it was funny.
> 
> If you can't get past that one, try this one?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4b7o4CJDdwClick to expand...

BRILLIANT! She's my least favorite disney princess.. I think she's greedy and selfish. "I WANT THIS THAT AND THE OTHER" ... -.-


My favorite is Belle, she's not shallow... but Mitch sees her and thinks of bestiality .. we have a lot of debates over this.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> All parts accounted for.
> 
> Managed to pick it's nose on TV too... classy baby already
> 
> Mine punched herself in the face. Am quite worried about her future lol.
> 
> I'm so glad everything is accounted for =D Do you feel better?Click to expand...
> 
> About it's health - yeh.
> 
> But I hate myself right now. I have gender disappointment and I fucking hate the whiny bitches that aren't just plain thankful. Now I've turned into one. I hope I'm over my stupidity by tonight and start being happy.Click to expand...
> 
> Did they tell you gender then? Or do you just know enough about ultrasounds that you could tell?
> 
> Aren't you only 12 weeks? Is it just about the angle thing?Click to expand...

Yeh it's based on the angle but my sonnographer told me - and she's fucking awesome at her job. Thus we paid $320 to go there instead of $0 publicly.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying so desperately to watch the beauty and the best thing on fb. I can't get it past "hey gurl hey!" though =/
> 
> LOL, sorry? I thought it was funny.
> 
> If you can't get past that one, try this one?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4b7o4CJDdwClick to expand...



LMAO!!! No, I couldn't get it to load!!!!


----------



## Menelly

I see! OK, try this one too. (Ruining Disney, one princess at a time.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDYwO8GBqdY


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I see! OK, try this one too. (Ruining Disney, one princess at a time.)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDYwO8GBqdY

That's pretty brilliant too :) lmao... This is one reason Im excited for a boy, I won't have to watch all the disney princess crap...

..but I can't dress him up all princess-y either :(


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> I see! OK, try this one too. (Ruining Disney, one princess at a time.)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDYwO8GBqdY

Isn't this the fucked up shit that got us all into this pregnancy predicament in the first place?!?!


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> That's pretty brilliant too :) lmao... This is one reason Im excited for a boy, I won't have to watch all the disney princess crap...
> 
> ..but I can't dress him up all princess-y either :(

You know he still might be into the princess crap and the dressing up...


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I see! OK, try this one too. (Ruining Disney, one princess at a time.)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDYwO8GBqdY
> 
> Isn't this the fucked up shit that got us all into this pregnancy predicament in the first place?!?!Click to expand...

Sex is bad, mmkay??

And if you have sex, You WILL get pregnant.

hehehehe.. if my husband ever thinks touching me is a good idea ever again... ><


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Sex is bad, mmkay??
> 
> And if you have sex, You WILL get pregnant.
> 
> hehehehe.. if my husband ever thinks touching me is a good idea ever again... ><

Oh sex is wonderful but, yes, you WILL get pregnant hehehe.

It's ok, after this thing comes out I'll be sterile within a couple of years so chances are I won't be going through this again.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> And if you have sex, You WILL get pregnant.

and you WILL DIE.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sex is bad, mmkay??
> 
> And if you have sex, You WILL get pregnant.
> 
> hehehehe.. if my husband ever thinks touching me is a good idea ever again... ><
> 
> Oh sex is wonderful but, yes, you WILL get pregnant hehehe.
> 
> It's ok, after this thing comes out I'll be sterile within a couple of years so chances are I won't be going through this again.Click to expand...

:hugs: :( I am sorry about your reproductive system... =/ 

I don't want to do it again though, so we can trade if you want!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> And if you have sex, You WILL get pregnant.
> 
> and you WILL DIE.Click to expand...

HELLS YES! https://data.whicdn.com/images/2783693/tumblr_l4mluwo6UL1qcsd2ko1_400_thumb.png

<3 that gym teacher


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> And if you have sex, You WILL get pregnant.
> 
> and you WILL DIE.Click to expand...
> 
> HELLS YES! https://data.whicdn.com/images/2783693/tumblr_l4mluwo6UL1qcsd2ko1_400_thumb.png
> 
> <3 that gym teacherClick to expand...

I can't remember what movie that is? :(


----------



## Menelly

Uh oh. Tiny Human waking up alert. Phooey, was hoping for a bit more time. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sex is bad, mmkay??
> 
> And if you have sex, You WILL get pregnant.
> 
> hehehehe.. if my husband ever thinks touching me is a good idea ever again... ><
> 
> Oh sex is wonderful but, yes, you WILL get pregnant hehehe.
> 
> It's ok, after this thing comes out I'll be sterile within a couple of years so chances are I won't be going through this again.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :( I am sorry about your reproductive system... =/
> 
> I don't want to do it again though, so we can trade if you want!Click to expand...

Thanks lovely. I'm ok though, I don't want to go through this again, one is enough.

LOL yeh it's screwed so my one shot and I didn't get a boy *sigh* I'm still harping on. Feel a bit better and starting to call her a she to try and make it sink in. I told Colin he had one job and he royally screwed it up ;) Not meaning it though and trying to make light of the situation to cheer me up.

Hubby and I agreed - if it's a boy, we try again because an older boy with a younger sister is awesome (he can beat up all her boyfriends) and if it's another boy, two boys are usually best mates. If it's a girl - that's IT. Girls fight and bitch and nag and bleed and cost SOOOOO much more so I'm done. If I had a second girl they'd be at each other's throats and if I had a boy I feel sorry for him having an older, bitchy sister beating him up lol.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh, I just thought that I've got my little bro to look after her. He'll only be 10 years older and can kick boyfriend arse. I feel mildly better!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sex is bad, mmkay??
> 
> And if you have sex, You WILL get pregnant.
> 
> hehehehe.. if my husband ever thinks touching me is a good idea ever again... ><
> 
> Oh sex is wonderful but, yes, you WILL get pregnant hehehe.
> 
> It's ok, after this thing comes out I'll be sterile within a couple of years so chances are I won't be going through this again.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :( I am sorry about your reproductive system... =/
> 
> I don't want to do it again though, so we can trade if you want!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely. I'm ok though, I don't want to go through this again, one is enough.
> 
> LOL yeh it's screwed so my one shot and I didn't get a boy *sigh* I'm still harping on. Feel a bit better and starting to call her a she to try and make it sink in. I told Colin he had one job and he royally screwed it up ;) Not meaning it though and trying to make light of the situation to cheer me up.
> 
> Hubby and I agreed - if it's a boy, we try again because an older boy with a younger sister is awesome (he can beat up all her boyfriends) and if it's another boy, two boys are usually best mates. If it's a girl - that's IT. Girls fight and bitch and nag and bleed and cost SOOOOO much more so I'm done. If I had a second girl they'd be at each other's throats and if I had a boy I feel sorry for him having an older, bitchy sister beating him up lol.Click to expand...

*cough* Im a big sister!!! But my brother was my best friend, We still talk all the time, I took him everywhere with me, up until I moved away <3


But Mitch and I were the same way.. I just really don't want to do this again now.. lol Not after seeing how much it sucks, Im just not made for it. 

Some girls are more simple than others, I was the good kid, my brother was always in trouble, so you nevvver know what youre going to get


Lia, it was from Mean Girls :)


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> *cough* Im a big sister!!! But my brother was my best friend, We still talk all the time, I took him everywhere with me, up until I moved away <3
> 
> 
> But Mitch and I were the same way.. I just really don't want to do this again now.. lol Not after seeing how much it sucks, Im just not made for it.
> 
> Some girls are more simple than others, I was the good kid, my brother was always in trouble, so you nevvver know what youre going to get
> 
> 
> Lia, it was from Mean Girls :)

Hehe, sorry mean big sister. I'm also a big sis and I'm ok to my brother. Sometimes I'm mean but I fall back onto "that's what big sisters are for" (even though being 14 years older means I should be mature).

You're completely right, some girls are wonderful. They really are. I was a good kid, I never rebelled and I'm expecting my brother to be a pain in the ass. However being Colin's son I thought he would be very good and being my daughter she would be a cynical bitch haha.

The main reason was the genetics thing. Yes, all the other things are niceties but I feel so unbelievably guilty that I'm going to be bringing a girl into this world that will have to go what I went through.


----------



## Menelly

Is it guaranteed to pass on then?


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Is it guaranteed to pass on then?

No, but there's less of a chance if it's a boy ;)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Is it guaranteed to pass on then?
> 
> No, but there's less of a chance if it's a boy ;)Click to expand...

LOL! Then just start praying your girl got the good genes. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

I have an older sister (36), and older brother (he died when I was 2, but he'd be 35), and another older brother (33)...then there's me, at 20. My brother and I didn't speak for 15 years...literally. and now we're not speaking again. My sister and I, however, get into your average sibling fights, but her 10 year old is a lot like a sister to me instead of a niece...she has recently learned the technique of "YOUR FACE"ing.


----------



## ..katie..

God, i'm way behind in the conversation...


----------



## Emerald87

I suppose I'm just making assumptions based on my hubby's family. His sisters (twins) fight like cats but he and his bro are very close. I shouldn't assume.


----------



## ..katie..

I just found this in babyclub...maybe there is hope.



> Well, in the land of internet parenting, when a poster is doing something someone agrees with against her doctor or family, she is congratulated with "mother knows best." When a poster is doing something she feels right and feels in heart is best, but you know "better", she's a dangerous person that shouldn't have had a child and possilby not even own a goldfish or potted plant.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, I can press on addy's butt and feel her head shift in mine. Is that normal?


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Also, I can press on addy's butt and feel her head shift in mine. Is that normal?

Lol sounds awesome. I wouldn't know though (obviously the question was aimed at the more experienced of the pregnant ladies).

Sadly I can't even feel mine and I saw it dancing like crazy in there. At one point it looked like it chucked a massive tantrum - arms and legs were flailing, heads were being bashed against placentas. I'm going to have a little brat on my hands :p No wonder I get pain sometimes! She's bashing my insides at only 12 weeks!!


----------



## ashiozz

uhm ive never noticed feeling Tylers head by pressing on his butt, next time I see him stick it out, I'll test this for you..?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> *cough* Im a big sister!!! But my brother was my best friend, We still talk all the time, I took him everywhere with me, up until I moved away <3
> 
> 
> But Mitch and I were the same way.. I just really don't want to do this again now.. lol Not after seeing how much it sucks, Im just not made for it.
> 
> Some girls are more simple than others, I was the good kid, my brother was always in trouble, so you nevvver know what youre going to get
> 
> 
> Lia, it was from Mean Girls :)
> 
> Hehe, sorry mean big sister. I'm also a big sis and I'm ok to my brother. Sometimes I'm mean but I fall back onto "that's what big sisters are for" (even though being 14 years older means I should be mature).
> 
> You're completely right, some girls are wonderful. They really are. I was a good kid, I never rebelled and I'm expecting my brother to be a pain in the ass. However being Colin's son I thought he would be very good and being my daughter she would be a cynical bitch haha.
> 
> The main reason was the genetics thing. Yes, all the other things are niceties but I feel so unbelievably guilty that I'm going to be bringing a girl into this world that will have to go what I went through.Click to expand...

I've also done my share of "mean big sister things" I made him dress in my clothes once, put his hair up in a ponytail on top of his head, and made him run around our apartment complex yelling "I LOVE RICKY MARTIN" for money once.. ;)


I also dared him he didn't fit in the sewer, so he jumped in....


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I've also done my share of "mean big sister things" I made him dress in my clothes once, put his hair up in a ponytail on top of his head, and made him run around our apartment complex yelling "I LOVE RICKY MARTIN" for money once.. ;)
> 
> 
> I also dared him he didn't fit in the sewer, so he jumped in....

I have photos and video of my brother in girl's underwear putting on makeup and then running around the house yelling "I DON'T HAVE A PENIS". Can't wait to crack that one out on his 21st :devil:


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I've also done my share of "mean big sister things" I made him dress in my clothes once, put his hair up in a ponytail on top of his head, and made him run around our apartment complex yelling "I LOVE RICKY MARTIN" for money once.. ;)
> 
> 
> I also dared him he didn't fit in the sewer, so he jumped in....
> 
> I have photos and video of my brother in girl's underwear putting on makeup and then running around the house yelling "I DON'T HAVE A PENIS". Can't wait to crack that one out on his 21st :devil:Click to expand...

LMAO!!! HOW MEAN!!! Yeah, Big sisters CAN be harsh.. I know I was but he also had his share of picking on me too!!

Im sad I didnt videotape any of it, Mine will be 21 in September, we're almost exactly 4 yrs apart (our birthdays are 2 days apart) 

I still see him as a little kid...


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I've also done my share of "mean big sister things" I made him dress in my clothes once, put his hair up in a ponytail on top of his head, and made him run around our apartment complex yelling "I LOVE RICKY MARTIN" for money once.. ;)
> 
> 
> I also dared him he didn't fit in the sewer, so he jumped in....
> 
> I have photos and video of my brother in girl's underwear putting on makeup and then running around the house yelling "I DON'T HAVE A PENIS". Can't wait to crack that one out on his 21st :devil:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!!! HOW MEAN!!! Yeah, Big sisters CAN be harsh.. I know I was but he also had his share of picking on me too!!
> 
> Im sad I didnt videotape any of it, Mine will be 21 in September, we're almost exactly 4 yrs apart (our birthdays are 2 days apart)
> 
> I still see him as a little kid...Click to expand...

Muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## gigglebox

ok, first of all--i wanted a girl at first but now can't imagine my world any other way. i love having a son...even though he pisses on my & himself during diaper changes (though it's funny when it happens to daddy).

the big brother to a little sister doesn't always work out the way you want either...i think family dynamics just come to be what they will be. my older brother was not protective at all. in fact, he was a huge reason why i was corrupted at such a young age (smoking pot by 11). and he didn't care that a 17 year old was interested in me when i was 12 (to me i thought it was awesome that an older guy was interested; in retrospect it's fucking disgusting). 

you have the ability to mold your tiny human to a certain degree; just try and turn her in to a badass tomboy ;) ha ha

as far as brother blackmail goes, all i have (and i don't even have it, my parents do) is a picture of one of my brothers (i have two older ones, this is the middle child i'm talking about) with a shit eating grin on his face while dressed in a crown, clip on earrings, and in a plastic beaded necklace as he won a game of Pretty Pretty Princess.


----------



## ..katie..

Good morning sunshines. I'm back on my waking-up-every-two-hours-to-wish-i-would-go-into-a-coma kick. Woooo =/

On a side note, I had my regular zombie apocolypse dream last night, except this time, I had a little tiny brunette baby with me...And she lived through the whole thing =D I take it as a really good sign.


My agenda today is to go into town (90 miles away. YEAH.) with my bestie and walk around and buy some baby shit (because I havent actually had the option to yet. Yeah, I didn't buy ANY of the stuff I have.) and get our eyebrows waxed (gotta look "good" in those labor pictures, right?) buy a couple disposable cameras, and get the few that I have developed.

Any big plans on this side?

Also, I think Laura may be right about the rhoids. I still haven't felt down there while not in the shower, but it sort of feels like I got buttsecksed. sorry for that visual.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Sadly I can't even feel mine and I saw it dancing like crazy in there. At one point it looked like it chucked a massive tantrum - arms and legs were flailing, heads were being bashed against placentas. I'm going to have a little brat on my hands :p No wonder I get pain sometimes! She's bashing my insides at only 12 weeks!!

This made my heart go all goey.


----------



## Emerald87

Good morning ladies.

I'm going to bed - goodnight


----------



## ..katie..

Night Emerald! Sleep well


----------



## ashiozz

Goin to work.. and can barely walk. Good times.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> Good morning sunshines. I'm back on my waking-up-every-two-hours-to-wish-i-would-go-into-a-coma kick. Woooo =/
> 
> On a side note, I had my regular zombie apocolypse dream last night, except this time, I had a little tiny brunette baby with me...And she lived through the whole thing =D I take it as a really good sign.
> 
> 
> My agenda today is to go into town (90 miles away. YEAH.) with my bestie and walk around and buy some baby shit (because I havent actually had the option to yet. Yeah, I didn't buy ANY of the stuff I have.) and get our eyebrows waxed (gotta look "good" in those labor pictures, right?) buy a couple disposable cameras, and get the few that I have developed.
> 
> Any big plans on this side?
> 
> Also, I think Laura may be right about the rhoids. I still haven't felt down there while not in the shower, but it sort of feels like I got buttsecksed. sorry for that visual.

think you might just have to have a feel! i hope you don't but if you do, they'll go away. honestly i just like harassing you about it; there will be no joy to be had should i be correct.

last night (maybe this morning?) i had a dream that i was responding to you all on here and everything i was typing was just getting fucked up. i think i learned once on a batman cartoon that you can't read in dreams...i'm not sure this is true though. i see works sometimes, but maybe not full sentences. like the other night being able to read the "name" Brendoyn (pronounced brendan) off a sign would have save my life...but that's another story. anyway Brendoyn never changed, i kept reading it over and over.

can anyone verify that myth? maybe it's numbers you can't read...or sentences, as i said...

ok i'm rambling. my brain is SO busted from sleeping for 2-3 hour increments.

today i am entering des' photo into a local radio contest for "cute babies". hopefully the one i use as my avatar is cute enough. 

ALSO, mother in law is coming to "help" me today. I am SO nervous. I had a dream last night she came over drunk and fell on my coffee table. the other day we took des to her place for a visit and she was pretty toasted. i would only let her hold him sitting down. then he was hungry so i handed her a bottle and she has it kind of half way in his mouth...and i say "oh it's not in all the way" and she says "it doesn't matter!" then she starts telling hubs how we should put cereal in the milk to get him to sleep through the night....

if she acts even remotely close to this sober she will not be babysitting!


----------



## ashiozz

Idk if I've ever read in a dream.. ill ponder this more. Holy hell my due date is next week. That feels weird...


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Good morning sunshines. I'm back on my waking-up-every-two-hours-to-wish-i-would-go-into-a-coma kick. Woooo =/
> 
> On a side note, I had my regular zombie apocolypse dream last night, except this time, I had a little tiny brunette baby with me...And she lived through the whole thing =D I take it as a really good sign.
> 
> 
> My agenda today is to go into town (90 miles away. YEAH.) with my bestie and walk around and buy some baby shit (because I havent actually had the option to yet. Yeah, I didn't buy ANY of the stuff I have.) and get our eyebrows waxed (gotta look "good" in those labor pictures, right?) buy a couple disposable cameras, and get the few that I have developed.
> 
> Any big plans on this side?
> 
> Also, I think Laura may be right about the rhoids. I still haven't felt down there while not in the shower, but it sort of feels like I got buttsecksed. sorry for that visual.

You are coming down here and didn't TELL ME AHEAD OF TIME? What happened to meeting for lunch, ya big meanie? ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Good morning sunshines. I'm back on my waking-up-every-two-hours-to-wish-i-would-go-into-a-coma kick. Woooo =/
> 
> On a side note, I had my regular zombie apocolypse dream last night, except this time, I had a little tiny brunette baby with me...And she lived through the whole thing =D I take it as a really good sign.
> 
> 
> My agenda today is to go into town (90 miles away. YEAH.) with my bestie and walk around and buy some baby shit (because I havent actually had the option to yet. Yeah, I didn't buy ANY of the stuff I have.) and get our eyebrows waxed (gotta look "good" in those labor pictures, right?) buy a couple disposable cameras, and get the few that I have developed.
> 
> Any big plans on this side?
> 
> Also, I think Laura may be right about the rhoids. I still haven't felt down there while not in the shower, but it sort of feels like I got buttsecksed. sorry for that visual.
> 
> think you might just have to have a feel! i hope you don't but if you do, they'll go away. honestly i just like harassing you about it; there will be no joy to be had should i be correct.
> 
> last night (maybe this morning?) i had a dream that i was responding to you all on here and everything i was typing was just getting fucked up. i think i learned once on a batman cartoon that you can't read in dreams...i'm not sure this is true though. i see works sometimes, but maybe not full sentences. like the other night being able to read the "name" Brendoyn (pronounced brendan) off a sign would have save my life...but that's another story. anyway Brendoyn never changed, i kept reading it over and over.
> 
> can anyone verify that myth? maybe it's numbers you can't read...or sentences, as i said...
> 
> ok i'm rambling. my brain is SO busted from sleeping for 2-3 hour increments.
> 
> today i am entering des' photo into a local radio contest for "cute babies". hopefully the one i use as my avatar is cute enough.
> 
> ALSO, mother in law is coming to "help" me today. I am SO nervous. I had a dream last night she came over drunk and fell on my coffee table. the other day we took des to her place for a visit and she was pretty toasted. i would only let her hold him sitting down. then he was hungry so i handed her a bottle and she has it kind of half way in his mouth...and i say "oh it's not in all the way" and she says "it doesn't matter!" then she starts telling hubs how we should put cereal in the milk to get him to sleep through the night....
> 
> if she acts even remotely close to this sober she will not be babysitting!Click to expand...


Uhhh, That would make me nervous too.. and hopefully she doesnt put cereal in his milk, esp not this early 0.o


My mommy is coming into town on Thursday, Destined to be an interesting thursday, Hopefully I will have already given birth, probably not-.- which means the battle of "I DONT WANT YOU IN THE ROOM BUT YOURE BEING FORCEFUL" shall begin.. ><


-.- Please, help me through this :(

I think people feel like they should overwhelm new mommies and everyone wants to be around at once and Im scared I won't handle it well :(


----------



## Menelly

I still will never understand "your vag, as a spectator sport" that some people seem to get going on. Why on earth do they think you want someone in for the birth anyways? Oy.

I hope you guys do well with your mommies there, and look on the bright side... at least they don't live with you, like my MIL does. >.> (Or Wrenchface for Jules.)


----------



## gigglebox

*shudder* ugh, the thought of someone being in the room you don't want there...honestly, it's one of those things you just have to be up front about...and if it's too hard to do, tell the nurses to kick her out lol; they usually have no problem with this at all. they can make up something (they were willing to do this for me anyway).

i had to tell my mom she wouldn't be welcome in the room while I was actually delivering (welcome to stay for the labor though) and she was surprisingly receptive. 

---

so in Australia (or any other country) do they have, like, American themed restaurants? i've always wondered this...with tacky Yankee shit on the wall and hamburgers?

and on a related note, i really want a bloomin' onion now. Emerald, are you familiar with Outback Steakhouse?


----------



## ashiozz

I tried being up front, We got into a fight over it>< 

Im not Emerald, But I know Mitch went to France and they did have an "american bar" he said the food did NOT taste american and the decorations were highly tacky.

OUTBACK! I go there every Friday, tell me, is it REALLY what Australian steak houses are like..?


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I still will never understand "your vag, as a spectator sport" that some people seem to get going on. Why on earth do they think you want someone in for the birth anyways? Oy.
> 
> I hope you guys do well with your mommies there, and look on the bright side... at least they don't live with you, like my MIL does. >.> (Or Wrenchface for Jules.)

Mines talking about moving to AZ .. This alone scares me. Ive been so spoiled with being 2000 miles away for the last 4.5 yrs.. now we'll have both moms in town ><


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> I still will never understand "your vag, as a spectator sport" that some people seem to get going on. Why on earth do they think you want someone in for the birth anyways? Oy.
> 
> I hope you guys do well with your mommies there, *and look on the bright side... at least they don't live with you, like my MIL does*. >.> (Or Wrenchface for Jules.)

TOUCHE. thank you for putting this in perspective. i would go absolutely mad (both in a bitch i'm gonna kill you and i'm going crazy kind of ways) in your situation. as a matter of fact, kudos on how well you're handling everything!


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I still will never understand "your vag, as a spectator sport" that some people seem to get going on. Why on earth do they think you want someone in for the birth anyways? Oy.
> 
> I hope you guys do well with your mommies there, and look on the bright side... at least they don't live with you, like my MIL does. >.> (Or Wrenchface for Jules.)
> 
> Mines talking about moving to AZ .. This alone scares me. Ive been so spoiled with being 2000 miles away for the last 4.5 yrs.. now we'll have both moms in town ><Click to expand...

this is my situation. MIL was in FL last year, moved up here in October. It's been overwhelming to have so many more family obligations now :( but I guess it could be worse...plus she's come and cleaned our house a couple times which has been super helpful, so maybe you'll have a helpful MIL too?

how big is a standard envelope?


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I still will never understand "your vag, as a spectator sport" that some people seem to get going on. Why on earth do they think you want someone in for the birth anyways? Oy.
> 
> I hope you guys do well with your mommies there, and look on the bright side... at least they don't live with you, like my MIL does. >.> (Or Wrenchface for Jules.)
> 
> Mines talking about moving to AZ .. This alone scares me. Ive been so spoiled with being 2000 miles away for the last 4.5 yrs.. now we'll have both moms in town ><Click to expand...
> 
> this is my situation. MIL was in FL last year, moved up here in October. It's been overwhelming to have so many more family obligations now :( but I guess it could be worse...plus she's come and cleaned our house a couple times which has been super helpful, so maybe you'll have a helpful MIL too?
> 
> how big is a standard envelope?Click to expand...

4 1/8" by 9 1/2"... :)

And my MIL Does live here (DH is from here) My mom doesn't .. She was in Ohio when I left, now she's in FL and now she wants to move here, and I KNOW she won't clean, cuz last time I went home I asked where the Maid went ant she said the maid moved to AZ.. which is kind of true, I actually spent 2 hours cleaning the microwave before I could heat up my hot pocket.... 


...>< .... My house IS clean though except for the mess my husband let the dog make from his sammich.....


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Good morning sunshines. I'm back on my waking-up-every-two-hours-to-wish-i-would-go-into-a-coma kick. Woooo =/
> 
> On a side note, I had my regular zombie apocolypse dream last night, except this time, I had a little tiny brunette baby with me...And she lived through the whole thing =D I take it as a really good sign.
> 
> 
> My agenda today is to go into town (90 miles away. YEAH.) with my bestie and walk around and buy some baby shit (because I havent actually had the option to yet. Yeah, I didn't buy ANY of the stuff I have.) and get our eyebrows waxed (gotta look "good" in those labor pictures, right?) buy a couple disposable cameras, and get the few that I have developed.
> 
> Any big plans on this side?
> 
> Also, I think Laura may be right about the rhoids. I still haven't felt down there while not in the shower, but it sort of feels like I got buttsecksed. sorry for that visual.
> 
> You are coming down here and didn't TELL ME AHEAD OF TIME? What happened to meeting for lunch, ya big meanie? ;)Click to expand...

In my defense, I headed north east, not south west. Salt Lake is a good 120 minutes away, just distance wise, NOT counting getting into town. (and now you all know exactly where I live.)

I promise you, I will let you know my next big salt lake excursion. I didnt want to get too far out of town lest my water break. which, of course, it didn't.


----------



## ..katie..

I live with my mother. Other than being totally embarassed that I'm back home after I tried so desperately to get out, I love it. She's my hero. Plus, the fact that there's always food helps. Always.
Living with my MIL...or FOB's mom...my LO's grandma...whatever....would be horribly difficult, though. i love the woman, she's wonderful...but she's insane.


----------



## ashiozz

I feel like I could more easily live with my MIL than my own mother...?


My mom seems to have a similar mood issue to my brother but hers was never diagnosed, and she'll yell REALLY easy and throw fits in public...


...Mitchs mom is a lot more calm.


----------



## gigglebox

i love my mommy. i am a totally mommy's girl. i love that she's been spending a lot of time here helping out. she's great with des too...

full grown women throwing tantrums in public = awkward


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Good morning sunshines. I'm back on my waking-up-every-two-hours-to-wish-i-would-go-into-a-coma kick. Woooo =/
> 
> On a side note, I had my regular zombie apocolypse dream last night, except this time, I had a little tiny brunette baby with me...And she lived through the whole thing =D I take it as a really good sign.
> 
> 
> My agenda today is to go into town (90 miles away. YEAH.) with my bestie and walk around and buy some baby shit (because I havent actually had the option to yet. Yeah, I didn't buy ANY of the stuff I have.) and get our eyebrows waxed (gotta look "good" in those labor pictures, right?) buy a couple disposable cameras, and get the few that I have developed.
> 
> Any big plans on this side?
> 
> Also, I think Laura may be right about the rhoids. I still haven't felt down there while not in the shower, but it sort of feels like I got buttsecksed. sorry for that visual.
> 
> You are coming down here and didn't TELL ME AHEAD OF TIME? What happened to meeting for lunch, ya big meanie? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> In my defense, I headed north east, not south west. Salt Lake is a good 120 minutes away, just distance wise, NOT counting getting into town. (and now you all know exactly where I live.)
> 
> I promise you, I will let you know my next big salt lake excursion. I didnt want to get too far out of town lest my water break. which, of course, it didn't.Click to expand...

Yeah, I realized after I said it that you may have gone to Rock Springs instead. :)

And Laura? I'm not doing that well with my MIL. Threatened to kick her out over ice cream yesterday. LOL. My little sister lives here, and she bought herself some ice cream wrote "property of Taya, do not eat!" in big sharpie markers all over it, and my MIL still ate it. I had to go tell her off hardcore.


----------



## Menelly

And, totally TMI, but my baby is a shark. I swear. She noms the boobs, and poops within 2 min afterward. It's like she needs to move the last bit out to make room for more boob nommage. It's silly, we're now calling her shark baby. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

My assbones are going to shatter and fall out of my vagina.

=(


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> And, totally TMI, but my baby is a shark. I swear. She noms the boobs, and poops within 2 min afterward. It's like she needs to move the last bit out to make room for more boob nommage. It's silly, we're now calling her shark baby. LOL

I dont understand the shark thing...do sharks have to eat to poo?


----------



## gigglebox

make sure you pet her in the right direction.

i've officially facebook stalked...katie, i love your eyes. i hope addy has your eyes lol; ash, you look pretty innocent, but i'm not buying into it. actually katie you look kind of innocent too...and lia you freak me out because you look like a combination of my cousin and my best friend from elementary school (no, this is NOT a bad thing). love the sexy librarian glasses ;)


----------



## Menelly

LOL, I miss wearing my contacts! But my hubby loves the sexy librarian glasses too. And yes, Katie, sharks need to eat to poo. And she turns into a poo fountain. I was calling her the energizer pooer. She keeps pooing and pooing and pooing. Oy. 

LOL


----------



## gigglebox

i call Des the sludge factory...(well, i guess i mean i call his butt that)


----------



## Menelly

LOL I like sludge factory too. :)

PS: Can someone convince Tiny Human that she's sleepy? She is being No Nap Baby today. :(


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. my journey for boob latching isn't working out at all. my milk supply is dwindling and it's upsetting...mostly because formula is expensive and so was the pump lol; honestly i don't feel like i'm missing out on any bonding with him because of feeding (actually his unwillingness to latch makes me feel more distanced/rejected than anything), it's just a cost and nutrients thing. i feel like he's missing out on all the liquid gold my body produces...

the more often i pump the less i'm getting :( blaaah. and everything i've read said the best way to get your supply up is to breastfeed :dohh:

sorry...rant over.

i still want a bloomin' onion.

MIL might watch Des so I can go to the post office! Not too exciting but I haven't driven in 2 weeks!


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> LOL I like sludge factory too. :)
> 
> PS: Can someone convince Tiny Human that she's sleepy? She is being No Nap Baby today. :(

is she cranky? she could be just trying to keep herself awake...sometimes I play the 10 minute game with Des; if he's crying for no reason and has been up for awhile, I put him in bed and wait 10 minutes to let him cry it out. So far the most he's made it is 6 minutes and he's crashed. Totally zonked for a good couple hours every time.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> My assbones are going to shatter and fall out of my vagina.
> 
> =(

discomfort = close to labor :thumbup: 

so in theory the shittier you feel, the closer you are...at least it was true for me; the night before water breakage i got the worst sleep ever and just really felt like i couldn't do it anymore. I'd have to have a catheter in and a sedative to get me through another night.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> p.s. my journey for boob latching isn't working out at all. my milk supply is dwindling and it's upsetting...mostly because formula is expensive and so was the pump lol; honestly i don't feel like i'm missing out on any bonding with him because of feeding (actually his unwillingness to latch makes me feel more distanced/rejected than anything), it's just a cost and nutrients thing. i feel like he's missing out on all the liquid gold my body produces...
> 
> the more often i pump the less i'm getting :( blaaah. and everything i've read said the best way to get your supply up is to breastfeed :dohh:
> 
> sorry...rant over.
> 
> i still want a bloomin' onion.
> 
> MIL might watch Des so I can go to the post office! Not too exciting but I haven't driven in 2 weeks!

Sorry about the boob juice, especially from the "formula is expensive" angle. What brand are you using? I have two cans of Enfamil and one of Gerber Good Start just sitting here being useless. The hospital gave them to me. I'd be happy to mail them on?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> LOL I like sludge factory too. :)
> 
> PS: Can someone convince Tiny Human that she's sleepy? She is being No Nap Baby today. :(
> 
> is she cranky? she could be just trying to keep herself awake...sometimes I play the 10 minute game with Des; if he's crying for no reason and has been up for awhile, I put him in bed and wait 10 minutes to let him cry it out. So far the most he's made it is 6 minutes and he's crashed. Totally zonked for a good couple hours every time.Click to expand...

She's starting to crash now. :) She just wanted to be a grump first. She really rarely cries, she's just grumping at me. You know, the angry baby grumble that isn't actually crying? yeah, she's doing that. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> make sure you pet her in the right direction.
> 
> i've officially facebook stalked...katie, i love your eyes. i hope addy has your eyes lol; ash, you look pretty innocent, but i'm not buying into it. actually katie you look kind of innocent too...and lia you freak me out because you look like a combination of my cousin and my best friend from elementary school (no, this is NOT a bad thing). love the sexy librarian glasses ;)

muahaha.. Thats how I get what I want, dontcha know ;)

Blonde curly hair makes everyone look innocent =/


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> make sure you pet her in the right direction.
> 
> i've officially facebook stalked...katie, i love your eyes. i hope addy has your eyes lol; ash, you look pretty innocent, but i'm not buying into it. actually katie you look kind of innocent too...and lia you freak me out because you look like a combination of my cousin and my best friend from elementary school (no, this is NOT a bad thing). love the sexy librarian glasses ;)
> 
> muahaha.. Thats how I get what I want, dontcha know ;)
> 
> Blonde curly hair makes everyone look innocent =/Click to expand...

This is true. My son had curly blonde hair when he was tiny, and always looked innocent, even if you just busted him doing it. ;)

And now Kesslie has curly blonde hair. I'm in trouble. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> make sure you pet her in the right direction.
> 
> i've officially facebook stalked...katie, i love your eyes. i hope addy has your eyes lol; ash, you look pretty innocent, but i'm not buying into it. actually katie you look kind of innocent too...and lia you freak me out because you look like a combination of my cousin and my best friend from elementary school (no, this is NOT a bad thing). love the sexy librarian glasses ;)
> 
> muahaha.. Thats how I get what I want, dontcha know ;)
> 
> Blonde curly hair makes everyone look innocent =/Click to expand...


And on my part, permanantly looking 12 makes anyone look innocent =)


----------



## ..katie..

So when your water breaks, it gushes? Not just like a small gush and then a trickle and then nothing and then more of a trickle?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> So when your water breaks, it gushes? Not just like a small gush and then a trickle and then nothing and then more of a trickle?

uh did your water break? And I still get sold kids tickets for kids ages 0-12 at movies from time to time, too :(


----------



## ..katie..

Um, well, I dont think so. Which is fairly embarassing, because it means that I have no bladder continence anymore... O_O Because i'm on the 'nothing' spot again, waiting for a trickle and I don't think i'm going to get one. fmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfml I need fucking diapers.


----------



## ashiozz

did you try putting a pad on and walking around and seeing if anymore comes out..? 

It's okay, if you pissed yourself, I won't tell anyone ;) lmao

I was however going to get SUPER jealous.


----------



## ..katie..

thats what i'm doing. I sit down, stand up, and either get a little, or nothing at all. I think my bladder has really just commited bladdercide or something. We shall see?

Grrrrowl!


----------



## gigglebox

for me it was an initial gush, and then tiny...um...spurts? until they broke the rest of it at the hospital. 

it happened when i laid down on my couch, so maybe try laying back and getting up again? they can easily test your fluids if you're able to swing by your ob/gyn for a check...

and you don't look 12. please don't say that because you're making making dirty thoughts that much more impure....*shifty eyes*

just jokes, i am not having impure thoughts about you. 

or am i...?

dun dun dun...


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> so in Australia (or any other country) do they have, like, American themed restaurants? i've always wondered this...with tacky Yankee shit on the wall and hamburgers?
> 
> and on a related note, i really want a bloomin' onion now. Emerald, are you familiar with Outback Steakhouse?

Yep, they exist but I'd be very surprised if they're anything like the real thing. Our other cuisine restaurants don't match their "country of origin" - there's only one Japanese place I've been to that was remotely like actual Japan.

Hrm I think Outback Steakhouse sounds familiar but we have lots of steak places (probably most are US chains) - Hogs breath, SSS etc.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> So when your water breaks, it gushes? Not just like a small gush and then a trickle and then nothing and then more of a trickle?

Ok so finally caught up.

When my mamma's waters broke with my bro she thought she'd wet herself. She kept asking me (WTF would I know? I was 14) and then had to call a friend. She just kept getting little trickles and that was it - mainly when she sat on the toilet. She couldn't feel herself "pee" so it made us think waters. She was right and had my bro that arvo at 4pm.

Mum's water never broke with me so she had no comparison. I was a water slide baby - they popped the bag and I slid out on the tide.


----------



## ashiozz

Katie should go check to see if its her water, Bet it is. >< -.- **wills self into labor** 

I have 1 week and 2 days until little man is due and I REALLY don't want him to be late =/


----------



## Emerald87

Can you poke him continuously until he gets sick of it and tries to escape via your vagina?


----------



## Emerald87

Off to uni/work. Piece of shit I have a throbbing headache and I don't want to go. Kill me, kill me now. I'll chat to you guys later via short, badly spelt phone messages.


----------



## ashiozz

aw have fun at work! DH is much better at annoying tyler into moving.. maybe I'll try and have him coax baby Tyler into escaping.. ;) lmao.. All he has to do is poke and yell "TYLER WAKE UP" .. and he kicks nice and hard 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

No sign of katie... Maybe you're right.

Poke that little boy!!! Poke him!!!!!


----------



## Menelly

Hmm... maybe her water did break.

Oh, I get it! Ash was nesting for Katie instead! :)


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> aw have fun at work! DH is much better at annoying tyler into moving.. maybe I'll try and have him coax baby Tyler into escaping.. ;) lmao.. All he has to do is poke and yell "TYLER WAKE UP" .. and he kicks nice and hard 0.o

Uh oh...they are totally going to gang up on you in a few years...

...does anyone else find is suspicious that Katie hasn't come back to update?


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Hmm... maybe her water did break.
> 
> Oh, I get it! Ash was nesting for Katie instead! :)

Poor Ash lol


----------



## gigglebox

Katie--Outback steakhouse is , like, the ONLY Aussie place here. Well, that I know of anyway. They have weird enlarged photos on the walls, boomerangs, alligators, and giant wood cutouts of Australia (naturally). Then they serve totally normal food, like chicken, french fries smothered in cheese, and steaks with crap on it, but give them names like "Alice Springs Chicken" and "Aussie Fries". 

But the best item you can get there is the Bloomin' Onion. It comes with this sauce that no one seems to be able to recreate...it's just a giant fried onion that is greasy as hell and probably about 25,000 calories per serving...but it is SO. GOOD. You just have to eat it no more than once every two months or you will die of instant artery blockage.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Hmm... maybe her water did break.
> 
> Oh, I get it! Ash was nesting for Katie instead! :)

I KNEW IT! I knew I was proxy nesting. Goddamnit :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Hmm... maybe her water did break.
> 
> Oh, I get it! Ash was nesting for Katie instead! :)
> 
> I KNEW IT! I knew I was proxy nesting. Goddamnit :(Click to expand...

Sorry... :(

If she doesn't get on here and update us, I can head up there and stalk her... her town has limited places to hide. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Katie--Outback steakhouse is , like, the ONLY Aussie place here. Well, that I know of anyway. They have weird enlarged photos on the walls, boomerangs, alligators, and giant wood cutouts of Australia (naturally). Then they serve totally normal food, like chicken, french fries smothered in cheese, and steaks with crap on it, but give them names like "Alice Springs Chicken" and "Aussie Fries".
> 
> But the best item you can get there is the Bloomin' Onion. It comes with this sauce that no one seems to be able to recreate...it's just a giant fried onion that is greasy as hell and probably about 25,000 calories per serving...but it is SO. GOOD. You just have to eat it no more than once every two months or you will die of instant artery blockage.

Does not like the bloomin' onion, IS An aussie fries fan, and the coconut shrimp is also divine ;)

We do steak night on Fridays with mitchs mommy, usually alcohol is involved but hasnt been for me in forevvver

...And all that will end here soon less we can convince her to do takeout and we can bring tyler to the house =)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Hmm... maybe her water did break.
> 
> Oh, I get it! Ash was nesting for Katie instead! :)
> 
> I KNEW IT! I knew I was proxy nesting. Goddamnit :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry... :(
> 
> If she doesn't get on here and update us, I can head up there and stalk her... her town has limited places to hide. LOLClick to expand...

..... All Im saying, Is that ONE OF THESE DAYS, this baby better come out. Kthx.


----------



## gigglebox

Total Meal - Bloomin&#8217; Onion®
Serves 6
Nutritional Facts*
Per Serving Total
Calories 325 cal 1948.9 cal
Carbohydrates 19 g 115.4 g
Dietary Fiber 2 g 14.5 g
Total Fat 27 g 160.9 g
Saturated Fat 8 g 48.4 g
Trans Fat 0 g 3.9 g
Protein 3 g 17.5 g
Cholesterol 25 mg 149.4 mg
Sodium 683 mg 4099.9 mg


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Total Meal - Bloomin Onion®
> Serves 6
> Nutritional Facts*
> Per Serving Total
> Calories 325 cal 1948.9 cal
> Carbohydrates 19 g 115.4 g
> Dietary Fiber 2 g 14.5 g
> Total Fat 27 g 160.9 g
> Saturated Fat 8 g 48.4 g
> Trans Fat 0 g 3.9 g
> Protein 3 g 17.5 g
> Cholesterol 25 mg 149.4 mg
> Sodium 683 mg 4099.9 mg

It's patently unAmerican to post nutrition information for tasty foods. LOL

I like Outback cause they have an excellent gluten free menu.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Total Meal - Bloomin Onion®
> Serves 6
> Nutritional Facts*
> Per Serving Total
> Calories 325 cal 1948.9 cal
> Carbohydrates 19 g 115.4 g
> Dietary Fiber 2 g 14.5 g
> Total Fat 27 g 160.9 g
> Saturated Fat 8 g 48.4 g
> Trans Fat 0 g 3.9 g
> Protein 3 g 17.5 g
> Cholesterol 25 mg 149.4 mg
> Sodium 683 mg 4099.9 mg
> 
> It's patently unAmerican to post nutrition information for tasty foods. LOL
> 
> I like Outback cause they have an excellent gluten free menu.Click to expand...


That thing is to serve SIX people 0.0 

Good god.

I give half of my outback food to my dog (and thats why he is fat..) lmao


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Total Meal - Bloomin Onion®
> Serves 6
> Nutritional Facts*
> Per Serving Total
> Calories 325 cal 1948.9 cal
> Carbohydrates 19 g 115.4 g
> Dietary Fiber 2 g 14.5 g
> Total Fat 27 g 160.9 g
> Saturated Fat 8 g 48.4 g
> Trans Fat 0 g 3.9 g
> Protein 3 g 17.5 g
> Cholesterol 25 mg 149.4 mg
> Sodium 683 mg 4099.9 mg
> 
> It's patently unAmerican to post nutrition information for tasty foods. LOL
> 
> I like Outback cause they have an excellent gluten free menu.Click to expand...

i know! damn me...my bad.

do they? weird. i could have sworn i checked into them when i was misdiagnosed with celiacs disease...hmmm.


----------



## gigglebox

so this one time, i was misdiagnosed with celiacs disease. that was the hardest week of my life. but i did discover something amazing--gluten free chocolate brownies. they are so good!!!

edit: this happened when the dumbass lab my blood was submitted to exposed my sample to light, which caused my vitamin b levels to show up as incredibly low. like, lower than the doctor had ever seen anyone's go. i also had the shits at the time so they figured gluten intolerance was causing me to be horribly malnourished and shit out everything i was supposed to absorb. i had to shoot myself up, in the stomach, with shots a couple times a day for a week...and when they redid my labs they were through the roof--like, WAY high. higher than just the shots could have possibly done. I confronted the lab about it but they said without a repeat test to confirm the first results, i had no proof that i was being loaded up with vitamins unnecessarily due to there error. My doctor also refused to get involved.


----------



## ashiozz

Omg.. What is wrong with the US health system!? Why are there so many misdiagnosis and almost killing people or making them take unnecessary vitamins.. ? :( My brother got tested for Celiac's and my mom freaked and thought I had it too 0.o.. we're only half related and I do fine on gluten, but he doesnt have that either ><

On the upside, if you did have it, gluten free is all the rage right now..


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Total Meal - Bloomin Onion®
> Serves 6
> Nutritional Facts*
> Per Serving Total
> Calories 325 cal 1948.9 cal
> Carbohydrates 19 g 115.4 g
> Dietary Fiber 2 g 14.5 g
> Total Fat 27 g 160.9 g
> Saturated Fat 8 g 48.4 g
> Trans Fat 0 g 3.9 g
> Protein 3 g 17.5 g
> Cholesterol 25 mg 149.4 mg
> Sodium 683 mg 4099.9 mg
> 
> It's patently unAmerican to post nutrition information for tasty foods. LOL
> 
> I like Outback cause they have an excellent gluten free menu.Click to expand...
> 
> i know! damn me...my bad.
> 
> do they? weird. i could have sworn i checked into them when i was misdiagnosed with celiacs disease...hmmm.Click to expand...

Yep, they even have a divine gluten free brownie. :)


----------



## ..katie..

hey guys. not in labor. and if it was my water, im not having contractions or anything... gah.
anyway, sorry for the lack of response. went and had dinner. came home. computer is occupied, and my phone is taking 27324 years to load anything but fb.
yall should know i'd let you know if i was having a baby...because i am truely that lame. =)

i will catch up in a bit...i see i have like 4 pages to read.


----------



## Menelly

Ah, OK. I'm sure Ash will be glad she wasn't Nesting By Proxy. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

I love this "outback" talk. Everyone assumes Australia is all dirt, kangaroos and boomerangs. I love stereotypes, it makes me laugh. Sure, we have a shit load of wide open spaces and kangaroo coming out our arse but I haven't seen a boomerang for years. Only find them in tourist shops hehe. I live in the city though so no space and no animals. 

However I hate your all because you're talking about steak. I want steak.


----------



## Emerald87

We're taught Americans are fat and put cheese on everything. Is this partially accurate? I'd like to get some actual facts rather than making cheesy assumptions (pun intended).


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> We're taught Americans are fat and put cheese on everything. Is this partially accurate? I'd like to get some actual facts rather than making cheesy assumptions (pun intended).

Yeah, for the most part. For example...If i have a scone (fried bread, in case that gets lost in translation) I will put butter on it. So it's double greased.

And I put cheese on everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> We're taught Americans are fat and put cheese on everything. Is this partially accurate? I'd like to get some actual facts rather than making cheesy assumptions (pun intended).

That's a relatively fair assessment. If cheese isn't put on it, you can probably bet it's either buttered or sugared in some way. We like our food bad for us. LOL


----------



## Menelly

OK, in case you guys don't see the thread in Baby Club that has this link: It had me laughing my ass off. :)

https://www.casttv.com/video/m9jxjy1/snl-diaper-thong-skit-video


----------



## ..katie..

It DOES vary from person to person, though. I will use anything as an excuse for butter. ANYTHING. But as far as sugar goes, with the exception of pregnancy lol, I like fruit. and thats really it. Occassionally a candy, but not often. I tend to enjoy chemical sugars more than not.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> We're taught Americans are fat and put cheese on everything. Is this partially accurate? I'd like to get some actual facts rather than making cheesy assumptions (pun intended).

Hell yeah, Cheese goes on EVERYTHING!! 

Im pretty fat right now, too ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Katie's not in labor! YAY!!!!

-.- neither am I.. I Took a long nap and woke up to face licking from my dog -.-


----------



## Emerald87

I'm in a FUCKED mood. I went to my local subway because they're awesome there. So my usual guy starts serving me and then the bitch manager (we hate each other because I like lots of stuff on my subs) comes over and takes over. So she didn't put enough of anything on and then I asked for more sauce and she practically said no as she closed my Subway with the snide comment "oh you wanna drown that subway".
Well as a matter of a fact, I do want to fucking drown it. I was that chicken swimming in SouthWest and Mayo. I love sauce and considering I've lost another half kilo I need the sauce to supply my unborn daughter with nutrition, whorebag.
She's ruined my day. It wasn't awesome to begin with - I have a headache that could kill a horse and nearly puked from hunger on the way to Subway (stupid consultant took FOREVER with a patient so I'm fungry). Then that whore did that.

End rant.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> We're taught Americans are fat and put cheese on everything. Is this partially accurate? I'd like to get some actual facts rather than making cheesy assumptions (pun intended).
> 
> Hell yeah, Cheese goes on EVERYTHING!!
> 
> Im pretty fat right now, too ;)Click to expand...

Hrm, I do believe you're with child though, right? ;)


----------



## ..katie..

WTF? what concern of hers is it if you want to DRINK mayo? For real. GRRRRRR


----------



## ashiozz

I think there's a baby SOMEWHERE in there ;) lmao.. You have subway too??

That bitch, smack her up and tell her you want that shit american style FATTY AND DELICIOUS. Kthx.

:) 

This is why I go to blimpies.


----------



## Emerald87

EXACTLY

Fat = flavour

The cow also knows I'm knocked up because I was showing off a pic of the bub to my usual guy. Who denies a pregnant woman food?

I love subway. We have maccas, KFC, Nandos, Red Rooster, Pizza Hut, Dominos etc. No Blimpies though, I'm assuming it's a Subway Equivalent?


----------



## ashiozz

... Not an equivalent, it is far superior.. but you could call it similar I suppose...

:) Subways bread has BHT in it, apparently, which makes DH twitch because he's allergic, so we can't eat there anyways, but blimpie is a lot more fresh :)

Ive never heard of red rooster or nandos or maccas.. but we do have KFC pizza hut and dominos out here...

Pizza huts pretty gross though =/


----------



## ashiozz

Ahhhem!!! NINE DAYS TIL D-DAY!!!!


... Single digits...

That is all.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I think there's a baby SOMEWHERE in there ;) lmao.. You have subway too??
> 
> That bitch, smack her up and tell her you want that shit american style FATTY AND DELICIOUS. Kthx.
> 
> :)
> 
> This is why I go to blimpies.

I cant go to blimpies...just because of the name. it makes me feel fat. And I can't go to subway, cuz I worked there for a whole month and couldn't get the smell off of me for EVER, and it makes me gag.

So, I go to grinders. Yup, if I want a sub, I go out of state.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I think there's a baby SOMEWHERE in there ;) lmao.. You have subway too??
> 
> That bitch, smack her up and tell her you want that shit american style FATTY AND DELICIOUS. Kthx.
> 
> :)
> 
> This is why I go to blimpies.
> 
> I cant go to blimpies...just because of the name. it makes me feel fat. And I can't go to subway, cuz I worked there for a whole month and couldn't get the smell off of me for EVER, and it makes me gag.
> 
> So, I go to grinders. Yup, if I want a sub, I go out of state.Click to expand...

I love grinders :( I miss them.. We don't have them here

Have a pizza sub for me next time?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> ... Not an equivalent, it is far superior.. but you could call it similar I suppose...
> 
> :) Subways bread has BHT in it, apparently, which makes DH twitch because he's allergic, so we can't eat there anyways, but blimpie is a lot more fresh :)
> 
> Ive never heard of red rooster or nandos or maccas.. but we do have KFC pizza hut and dominos out here...
> 
> Pizza huts pretty gross though =/

Red rooster = chicken. They love advertising it's "oven baked not fried" and can also do shitty roast veggies

Nandos is my secret lover. They do spicy Portuguese chicken and I would make sweet sweet love to it if I could (or if it were hygienic)

Maccas = McDonald's. We're too lazy to say or type the whole thing.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Ahhhem!!! NINE DAYS TIL D-DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ... Single digits...
> 
> That is all.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!! *insert flowerman here*


----------



## ashiozz

Ohhh I think my grinders is different than yours Katie, WG Grinders only has Ohio locations..

McDonald's we call Mickey D's... So we're lazy too


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Ohhh I think my grinders is different than yours Katie, WG Grinders only has Ohio locations..
> 
> McDonald's we call Mickey D's... So we're lazy too

Mickey D's is WAY too long to say. How many syllables is that? "Maccas" one hit, no breath required ;)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I think there's a baby SOMEWHERE in there ;) lmao.. You have subway too??
> 
> That bitch, smack her up and tell her you want that shit american style FATTY AND DELICIOUS. Kthx.
> 
> :)
> 
> This is why I go to blimpies.
> 
> I cant go to blimpies...just because of the name. it makes me feel fat. And I can't go to subway, cuz I worked there for a whole month and couldn't get the smell off of me for EVER, and it makes me gag.
> 
> So, I go to grinders. Yup, if I want a sub, I go out of state.Click to expand...
> 
> I love grinders :( I miss them.. We don't have them here
> 
> Have a pizza sub for me next time?Click to expand...

nooo....tomato sauce does NOT belong on a sammich. But I will have a steak and provolone or something and say "in honor of ashley's pizza sub"


----------



## ..katie..

Mickey D's and McDonalds have the same amount of sylables...........


----------



## Emerald87

Hrm, I don't think I've posted a piccy here of my little snot-face. Anyone actually interested in seeing her or are cheesy ultrasound shots not embraced here?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I think there's a baby SOMEWHERE in there ;) lmao.. You have subway too??
> 
> That bitch, smack her up and tell her you want that shit american style FATTY AND DELICIOUS. Kthx.
> 
> :)
> 
> This is why I go to blimpies.
> 
> I cant go to blimpies...just because of the name. it makes me feel fat. And I can't go to subway, cuz I worked there for a whole month and couldn't get the smell off of me for EVER, and it makes me gag.
> 
> So, I go to grinders. Yup, if I want a sub, I go out of state.Click to expand...
> 
> I love grinders :( I miss them.. We don't have them here
> 
> Have a pizza sub for me next time?Click to expand...
> 
> nooo....tomato sauce does NOT belong on a sammich. But I will have a steak and provolone or something and say "in honor of ashley's pizza sub"Click to expand...

Steak and provolone is acceptable. I love provolone :)


----------



## Emerald87

And she doesn't have an awesome bunny tail to see either...


----------



## ashiozz

emerald87 said:


> hrm, i don't think i've posted a piccy here of my little snot-face. Anyone actually interested in seeing her or are cheesy ultrasound shots not embraced here?

share!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Ok, I'll go onto my laptop where the piccy is. BRB


----------



## Emerald87

*Drumroll*

Presenting!
 



Attached Files:







12 week_0002.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emerald87

She's got Daddy's abnormally large head


----------



## ..katie..

AWWW! Is that thumb sucking?? =D =D


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh, if she didn't have it up her nose, she had it in her mouth.


----------



## ashiozz

X.x SHES SUCKING HER THUMB!!!!!!!


... Bunny tail wasnt on his ultrasound until 20 weeks.. just sayin ;)


----------



## Emerald87

We're going to turn some of the video into a .gif so I'll upload that once it's been done


----------



## ashiozz

She is cute! i didn't get a scan at twelve weeks :( Just 8 weeks (and he looks like a blob).. 20 weeks, 24 weeks and 28 weeks ><


----------



## Emerald87

Why so frequently around 20 weeks?


----------



## ..katie..

You got a video? *jealous*


----------



## ashiozz

His kidneys were dilated.. Mildly.. so we had to monitor it til they measured normal ><


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> You got a video? *jealous*

Yeh we have a copy of the whole half hour ultrasound. I've been analysing it for gender and it seems pretty accurate...




ashiozz said:


> His kidneys were dilated.. Mildly.. so we had to monitor it til they measured normal ><

I'm uber glad he's all good now :hugs:. Love sonnographers - they can make pictures out of a complete blur


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> You got a video? *jealous*
> 
> Yeh we have a copy of the whole half hour ultrasound. I've been analysing it for gender and it seems pretty accurate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> His kidneys were dilated.. Mildly.. so we had to monitor it til they measured normal ><Click to expand...
> 
> I'm uber glad he's all good now :hugs:. Love sonnographers - they can make pictures out of a complete blurClick to expand...

I am glad too.. it was like 1mm dilated .. so it didn't take long to fix and supposedly its common in boys so she didnt seem too worried, just wanted to make sure it didnt get huge :)

It cleared up on DH's bday and we got a free 3D peek at his face too :)

I love my U/s tech.. she calls him a little muffin :) lmao


----------



## ..katie..

off topic bad mommy confession...i sort of hate myself for this. im jealous of tyson. hes going to get all the fun stuff, and im going to get all the work. and the fun stuff too, but...gah. and im jealous that he just gets to move on and do this to the next girl. i probably wont even date for a few years. he'll have someone to cuddle and hold at night, and i wont.
and i know thats terrible because im getting the best thing in the world.

but im still jealous.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> off topic bad mommy confession...i sort of hate myself for this. im jealous of tyson. hes going to get all the fun stuff, and im going to get all the work. and the fun stuff too, but...gah. and im jealous that he just gets to move on and do this to the next girl. i probably wont even date for a few years. he'll have someone to cuddle and hold at night, and i wont.
> and i know thats terrible because im getting the best thing in the world.
> 
> but im still jealous.

This is normal. Guys do have it easier.. but he has it easier because hes a POS.. and you're much better than that, I don't thin you'll miss dating anyways, you'll be too busy with Addison, and she needs mommy to be strong. 

You can cuddle HER at night =) and eventually you will find someone who doesn't suck, wants to be around, and is a good influence on Addison.

:hugs: Tyson can suck big huge monkey balls. -.-


----------



## Emerald87

Naw it's not awful. I completely see what you're saying. I think the main unfair thing is the fact that he _can _just move on - he shouldn't be able to. Having a kid means you have to be tied down, stuck and tortured as much as the other parent. You'd be surprised though; you might find a man who'll make a wonderful Dad for Addy when she's very young meaning she'll have a stable father figure and you'll have someone to look after you.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> :hugs: Tyson can suck big huge monkey balls. -.-

Yeh, probably the best thing that could have been said


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> You got a video? *jealous*
> 
> Yeh we have a copy of the whole half hour ultrasound. I've been analysing it for gender and it seems pretty accurate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> His kidneys were dilated.. Mildly.. so we had to monitor it til they measured normal ><Click to expand...
> 
> I'm uber glad he's all good now :hugs:. Love sonnographers - they can make pictures out of a complete blurClick to expand...
> 
> I am glad too.. it was like 1mm dilated .. so it didn't take long to fix and supposedly its common in boys so she didnt seem too worried, just wanted to make sure it didnt get huge :)
> 
> It cleared up on DH's bday and we got a free 3D peek at his face too :)
> 
> I love my U/s tech.. she calls him a little muffin :) lmaoClick to expand...

Here comes Tyler Cottontail... hopping down the mommy trail... <OK, I think I'm officially delerious now.)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> off topic bad mommy confession...i sort of hate myself for this. im jealous of tyson. hes going to get all the fun stuff, and im going to get all the work. and the fun stuff too, but...gah. and im jealous that he just gets to move on and do this to the next girl. i probably wont even date for a few years. he'll have someone to cuddle and hold at night, and i wont.
> and i know thats terrible because im getting the best thing in the world.
> 
> but im still jealous.

Agree with Ash, totally normal. And doesn't make you a bad person at all. We all dream about running away from responsibility at some point, what makes us good people is we don't do it.

He's a turd, and you're going to be an amazing Mommy. And we know this from the fantastic letter of "don't fuck with my daughter' you sent off. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Also, he can't keep bouncing from woman to woman, he's not particularly pretty (sorry) .. and it's not going to get better with age, sooooo.. eventually you'll get the last laugh :)


----------



## ashiozz

Im totally taking a baby bum picture when he comes out just to prove he has no tail


----------



## ..katie..

Thanks guys. I feel like...i dont know. Kind of like i'm already resenting her? But its not her. It's...BLARGH. This whole emotional thing is not something i'm used to. Seriously, cold-hearted-emotionless-robot-bitch here. Dont know how to handle this human thing.
And this is something i'm sure you're all going through, too, even you guys with kiddos already...
But i'm scared and i'm happy and i'm anxious and i'm hesistant and i'm worried and i'm angry and i loathe responsibility and i'm terrified and i'm deliriously estatic and i'm......:LKFJDLJIELISUJFDHGKJEFIOWUF.



Lia-not much sleep?
Ash-why is kidney dialation common in boys?
Emerald-NO KIDDING!! I can't tell whats what in an ultrasound unless its pointed out specifically, and even then O_O


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Also, he can't keep bouncing from woman to woman, he's not particularly pretty (sorry) .. and it's not going to get better with age, sooooo.. eventually you'll get the last laugh :)

lmao, did you stalk him? He does have some good features. Like, I hope Adds has his eyecolor and his lips and his nose. But i swear, if she gets that caveman eyebrow ridge, I will be using headsquishers on her.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Im totally taking a baby bum picture when he comes out just to prove he has no tail

I HEART BABY BUTTS. Seriously, I love them. When they're clean. which is not often. but still! and baby thighs!!! I'm going to nom the shit out of her thighs when she shows up.


....AND BABY WRISTS! seriously, they're so fat and not boney or elongated or elegant! EEEP!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Thanks guys. I feel like...i dont know. Kind of like i'm already resenting her? But its not her. It's...BLARGH. This whole emotional thing is not something i'm used to. Seriously, cold-hearted-emotionless-robot-bitch here. Dont know how to handle this human thing.
> And this is something i'm sure you're all going through, too, even you guys with kiddos already...
> But i'm scared and i'm happy and i'm anxious and i'm hesistant and i'm worried and i'm angry and i loathe responsibility and i'm terrified and i'm deliriously estatic and i'm......:LKFJDLJIELISUJFDHGKJEFIOWUF.
> 
> 
> 
> Lia-not much sleep?
> Ash-why is kidney dialation common in boys?
> Emerald-NO KIDDING!! I can't tell whats what in an ultrasound unless its pointed out specifically, and even then O_O

Apparently boys get blockages in their urinary tract and it enlarges their kidneys .. They get them easier, plumbing is more complex.


I'm scared, excited, anxious and worried too. My husband is a lot more calm than I am about it all. You don't seem to resent HER you seem to resent HIM which is normal, but you should remember the negative feelings are definitely for him.. That might help make you feel less guilty. You still will need breaks from being mommy, so its good you have your family there too... Im always kind of an emotional person, not overly so, but I have feelings and I wear them on my sleeve. I married a robot who has no concept of empathy, or doesn't seem to anyways... so that's sometimes hard, it makes dealing with feelings hard... So I kind of understand =/


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Also, he can't keep bouncing from woman to woman, he's not particularly pretty (sorry) .. and it's not going to get better with age, sooooo.. eventually you'll get the last laugh :)
> 
> lmao, did you stalk him? He does have some good features. Like, I hope Adds has his eyecolor and his lips and his nose. But i swear, if she gets that caveman eyebrow ridge, I will be using headsquishers on her.Click to expand...

I didnt stalk him, I just came across pics of you two.. and you're way too pretty for him, jus sayin.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Lia-not much sleep?
> Ash-why is kidney dialation common in boys?
> Emerald-NO KIDDING!! I can't tell whats what in an ultrasound unless its pointed out specifically, and even then O_O

You know, i think I figured it out too... I forgot my meds last night... poor kiddo didn't sleep from drug withdrawl. (That's my guess and I'm sticking to it. )


----------



## ashiozz

Im REALLY tired, I feel like I sleep non stop lately -.- weird.

Im usually awake all the time =/


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Thanks guys. I feel like...i dont know. Kind of like i'm already resenting her? But its not her. It's...BLARGH. This whole emotional thing is not something i'm used to. Seriously, cold-hearted-emotionless-robot-bitch here. Dont know how to handle this human thing.
> And this is something i'm sure you're all going through, too, even you guys with kiddos already...
> But i'm scared and i'm happy and i'm anxious and i'm hesistant and i'm worried and i'm angry and i loathe responsibility and i'm terrified and i'm deliriously estatic and i'm......:LKFJDLJIELISUJFDHGKJEFIOWUF.
> 
> 
> 
> Lia-not much sleep?
> Ash-why is kidney dialation common in boys?
> Emerald-NO KIDDING!! I can't tell whats what in an ultrasound unless its pointed out specifically, and even then O_O

I'm pretty sure completely awful, unsure and doubtful thoughts are normal. I really frikkin hope so after the thoughts I was having yesterday.
Even as a planned-to-the-second baby I've continuously asked Colin if I can back out now as I'm scared and not ready.


And you seemed to point out her hand in the ultrasound pretty well :p


----------



## Ems77

44 pages later... HO-LY SHIT! Lol. See what I get for having my daughter's birthday and then feeling crappy for another day... Dayum! 

They aren't sure about the first of May per se, just a feeling. And I personally hope it's a little earlier:haha: I'll be considered full term on the 19th and this pregnancy has been so miserable for me that any time after the 19th would be great!


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> 44 pages later... HO-LY SHIT! Lol. See what I get for having my daughter's birthday and then feeling crappy for another day... Dayum!
> 
> They aren't sure about the first of May per se, just a feeling. And I personally hope it's a little earlier:haha: I'll be considered full term on the 19th and this pregnancy has been so miserable for me that any time after the 19th would be great!

Hahahahah good luck catching up on 440 posts... Talk to you soon!! :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> I love this "outback" talk. Everyone assumes Australia is all dirt, kangaroos and boomerangs. I love stereotypes, it makes me laugh. Sure, we have a shit load of wide open spaces and kangaroo coming out our arse but I haven't seen a boomerang for years. Only find them in tourist shops hehe. I live in the city though so no space and no animals.
> 
> However I hate your all because you're talking about steak. I want steak.

Last time I saw a boomerang, hubs and i found it walking the dogs in a nearby park. it was just abandoned on the ground in the middle of path, so hubs picked it up and threw it. one of our dogs got interested and he LOVES fetch, so we took him off his leash and hubs threw it for him. he chased it until it landed, then pissed on it and walked away.

wait, you mean you guys _don't_ ride in kangaroo pouches as your primary form of transportation?!



Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> We're taught Americans are fat and put cheese on everything. Is this partially accurate? I'd like to get some actual facts rather than making cheesy assumptions (pun intended).
> 
> That's a relatively fair assessment. If cheese isn't put on it, you can probably bet it's either buttered or sugared in some way. We like our food bad for us. LOLClick to expand...

...or pumped full of sodium.

and the fatness is all in where you look. take the two biggest states, texas and california. texas is full of fatties because they have amazing southern cooking, which is horrible for you but tastes like god himself made it. then in california (well, maybe not _all_ of cali, but i digress) you get a lot more health conscious people who also need to look good for the beach.

see, i too like stereotypes!



..katie.. said:


> It DOES vary from person to person, though. I will use anything as an excuse for butter. ANYTHING. But as far as sugar goes, with the exception of pregnancy lol, I like fruit. and thats really it. Occassionally a candy, but not often. I tend to enjoy chemical sugars more than not.

i LOVE sugar. candy is my love. it has seriously died down since giving birth but there wasn't a day during pregnancy (or before) that you wouldn't be able to find either candy or fruit snacks in my house somewhere. in fact i was convinced i'd get gestational diabetes due to the mass amounts of sugar...and then my levels came back great :shrug: hubs said it's 'cause i ate like that for so long and my body is just used to it lol; i told him i don't think it works that way...



Emerald87 said:


> *Drumroll*
> 
> Presenting!

SQUEEEEE! so exciting! please continue to post any other photos you get. how big is (s)he measuring? and how are you doing with the gender now?



..katie.. said:


> Thanks guys. I feel like...i dont know. Kind of like i'm already resenting her? But its not her. It's...BLARGH. This whole emotional thing is not something i'm used to. Seriously, cold-hearted-emotionless-robot-bitch here. Dont know how to handle this human thing.
> And this is something i'm sure you're all going through, too, even you guys with kiddos already...
> But i'm scared and i'm happy and i'm anxious and i'm hesistant and i'm worried and i'm angry and i loathe responsibility and i'm terrified and i'm deliriously estatic and i'm......:LKFJDLJIELISUJFDHGKJEFIOWUF.
> 
> 
> 
> Lia-not much sleep?
> Ash-why is kidney dialation common in boys?
> Emerald-NO KIDDING!! I can't tell whats what in an ultrasound unless its pointed out specifically, and even then O_O

ok, honesty time. i also have issues emotionally with bonding. i wanted to have that "i'm instantly in love" feeling with Des but it didn't happen. It was just like, ok, i'm responsible for this baby now. got it. In reality? I think last night was the first time i felt truly attached to this guy. He was crying and i laid him on my chest and just rubbed his back until he fell asleep...and that was the first time i just felt like i was bonding with my son, not with a baby (if that makes sense?). until then it's just kind of been, like, a high maintenance pet that i can't simply spray with water to make it shut up. and i too was (am?) a little resentful towards hubs since he's been getting all the sleep. i know he's working a physical job for 12 hours of the day but my brain doesn't rationalize it. my brain says FUCKER GETS TO SLEEP FOR MORE THAN 2.5 HOURS AT A TIME GRRAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH *implosion*.

in conclusion, i feel it must be pretty natural to feel that way. it it's even more natural to fear the unknown, and a baby is about as intense and unpredictable as it gets. so until he/she is here, and even after, until you settle into your own routine (well, a somewhat routine) i think there is an underlying fear of the unknown...the "how the hell am i going to do this?" kind of feeling...but in time it will subside and everything will be ok. EVERYTHING *WILL *BE OK.

---

Des' kidneys were dilated around 20 weeks too, only slightly. i was getting the ultrasounds anyway so we just kept an eye on it in addition to anything else and it subsided pretty quickly.



Vaurissa said:


> 44 pages later... HO-LY SHIT! Lol. See what I get for having my daughter's birthday and then feeling crappy for another day... Dayum!
> 
> They aren't sure about the first of May per se, just a feeling. And I personally hope it's a little earlier:haha: I'll be considered full term on the 19th and this pregnancy has been so miserable for me that any time after the 19th would be great!

HI VAURISSA! i bet you you'll go sooner than may 1st...that's pretty far past your due date. they'll probably induce before that i imagine. is your cervix making any forward progress yet?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> *Drumroll*
> 
> Presenting!
> 
> SQUEEEEE! so exciting! please continue to post any other photos you get. how big is (s)he measuring? and how are you doing with the gender now?Click to expand...

I was ok until about 10 minutes ago. I'm in a REALLY bad place right now and sobbing uncontrollably.

I gave Colin's little sister my deb dress yesterday as she didn't have one yet. I suppose I was trying to embrace the whole little girl thing. She tried it on and said how much she loved it etc. etc. and she looked lovely in it. Then she went shopping with her mother today and bought one instead. I'm so hurt. Just shows I can't connect with a girl and makes me realise how much I don't want her. It sounds horrible, but there it is. I don't want her.


----------



## Emerald87

I can't do this anymore. I'm going for a drive to get my thoughts straight. I'll catch you guys later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Emerald87

Just letting you know I'm alive. Back from my drive. Going to make dinner. (it's like I'm fucking twittering "sitting on toilet - took a big shit!").


----------



## gigglebox

hardly like a tweet. in fact don't you dare compare this site to twitter lol

i hope you are feeling better after your drive :hugs: i promise you that you won't always feel that way. that was offensive what colin's sister did, but this has absolutely zero baring on how things will turn out with your own daughter.

but the pregnant brain is an irrational one...are you having issues with your hormones in general? have you talked to your hubby about everything? one of the things that really helped me with coming to terms with a boy was seeing how excited hubs was to be having a son (he was totally 100% convinced it was a girl). i think you said he had wanted to be team blue as well but maybe he's thought of some positives about a girl you haven't.

ah fuck it, give her the truck themed room anyway. i'm telling you, a tough little tomboy girl would be loads of fun!

and also, the one thing that hasn't quite been pointed out, is there still is no guarantee you are even having a girl...but i am an advocate in planning for the worst case scenario and being pleasantly surprised if you're wrong.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> hardly like a tweet. in fact don't you dare compare this site to twitter lol
> 
> i hope you are feeling better after your drive :hugs: i promise you that you won't always feel that way. that was offensive what colin's sister did, but this has absolutely zero baring on how things will turn out with your own daughter.
> 
> but the pregnant brain is an irrational one...are you having issues with your hormones in general? have you talked to your hubby about everything? one of the things that really helped me with coming to terms with a boy was seeing how excited hubs was to be having a son (he was totally 100% convinced it was a girl). i think you said he had wanted to be team blue as well but maybe he's thought of some positives about a girl you haven't.
> 
> ah fuck it, give her the truck themed room anyway. i'm telling you, a tough little tomboy girl would be loads of fun!
> 
> and also, the one thing that hasn't quite been pointed out, is there still is no guarantee you are even having a girl...but i am an advocate in planning for the worst case scenario and being pleasantly surprised if you're wrong.

Colin has been amazing and I don't know how. It couldn't be easy hearing your wife tell you she doesn't want your daughter. He said he'd stand by me and love me no matter what I feel/do/say. I'm so lucky and it makes me feel more guilty but better that I can get it all out. I asked him and he isn't disappointed in the slightest - he's given me all positives and I've shot everything down. I know this will be Daddy's little girl.

Yeh I don't think she's going to be prissy. I'm going to get lots of tomboy clothes - she'll play soccer and do archery and awesome shit. I'm not painting the room pink as I think I'd puke every time I walk in. Maybe a honey yellow or something similar.

You're right, there's still a chance it's a boy. But it's a low one - my sonnographer is amazing and I don't doubt her. Plus I've analysed the scans and she appears to be all girl (or if she's a he, he doesn't take after Daddy IYKWIM ;)) I'm calling her tomorrow to ask if I can come back around 15 weeks to check again. That'll be before my anatomy scan but I sort of need to know. I need to know whether to get over myself or get extra excited. I also don't want to come to love her as a girl and then go through this all again when we find out she's a he.

I am feeling much better now. I've had my cry and my spat and my awful thoughts. I watched the DVD again and even if she's a she - she's a damn cute she. I'm converting some video now so I might be able to upload her chucking a tanty in there soon or maybe tomorrow.

I appreciate the support. Thanks for not making me feel worse about this. I think I hate myself enough to account for everyone in the world.

Even though I had a 3hr nap today I think all the crying has made me feel like I've run a marathon. I'm going to play with this vid and then head to bed.

Hope Des is well. And you're gonna win that cutest baby comp!!


----------



## gigglebox

no problem; i think you have found the most non-judgmental group of women on b&b right on this thread. plus i think we all know that those are just words you're speaking...i mean, they are real emotions and exactly how you feel now. but you will not always feel this way...which is no consolation right now i'm sure, but it's true. in a year from now none of this is even going to matter. probably a lot less than that. sorry that's probably not much help but for me, reminding myself that there will be an end to it and a resolution will be made always helps...

ANYWAY, i am super excited to see your scan in motion! my 12 week scan was so traumatic that i ran out of the place with no pictures and no disc. i feel like i was cheated out of joy that day so i'm excited to live vicariously through you :)


----------



## gigglebox

oh btw didn't enter the contest; the deadline was noon and you had to submit a faxed consent form. who the hell has a fax just ready to go?! not this guy. but it didn't really matter because what we thought was the prize (2,ooo USD) is actually 2,000 worth of gift cards, plus you have to claim it on taxes at the end of the year. so. meh.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> no problem; i think you have found the most non-judgmental group of women on b&b right on this thread. plus i think we all know that those are just words you're speaking...i mean, they are real emotions and exactly how you feel now. but you will not always feel this way...which is no consolation right now i'm sure, but it's true. in a year from now none of this is even going to matter. probably a lot less than that. sorry that's probably not much help but for me, reminding myself that there will be an end to it and a resolution will be made always helps...
> 
> ANYWAY, i am super excited to see your scan in motion! my 12 week scan was so traumatic that i ran out of the place with no pictures and no disc. i feel like i was cheated out of joy that day so i'm excited to live vicariously through you :)

No, it does make me feel better that I won't always feel like this and I suppose I know that, but I would love to not feel like this sooner rather than later.

Yeh your 12 weeker wouldn't have been fun :( I'm selfish thinking like this when you went through that. Oh no, I have a healthy girl! WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## Emerald87

OMG I just realised I've read your thread on 1st tri a million times. I didn't even connect the dots! :dohh:


----------



## Emerald87

Ok, here goes nothing. Hope it works!!!



EDIT: Damnit it didn't like the .gif; I'll have to find somewhere to upload it and send you a link *sigh*
I'm tired, I'll do it tomorrow. Thanks again for all xx
 



Attached Files:







ultra2.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> *Drumroll*
> 
> Presenting!
> 
> SQUEEEEE! so exciting! please continue to post any other photos you get. how big is (s)he measuring? and how are you doing with the gender now?Click to expand...
> 
> I was ok until about 10 minutes ago. I'm in a REALLY bad place right now and sobbing uncontrollably.
> 
> I gave Colin's little sister my deb dress yesterday as she didn't have one yet. I suppose I was trying to embrace the whole little girl thing. She tried it on and said how much she loved it etc. etc. and she looked lovely in it. Then she went shopping with her mother today and bought one instead. I'm so hurt. Just shows I can't connect with a girl and makes me realise how much I don't want her. It sounds horrible, but there it is. I don't want her.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: NO. His sister did a bratty thing, yes your daughter will probably do things like this one day, who is to say your son wouldn't? It doesn't mean you "Can't connect to little girls" ... Your daughter will be YOUR little girl and she will love you no matter what, so there will be a connection... Don't worry about it =/


And as soon as you actually see her, I bet you'll never have a thought like that again, and you'll be totally in love. :) It'll probably happen sometime during this long process of bearing a child anyways. I know when I saw my baby in 3D .. That was it. I was in loves. I can't imagine him being a her now, and we were both set on a girl.. You'll feel better. I promise you will.


----------



## gigglebox

lol it's ok :) 

and please, PLEASE don't beat yourself up for the way you feel! one person's experience doesn't negate the feelings of someone else. that's silly :)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ...or pumped full of sodium.
> 
> and the fatness is all in where you look. take the two biggest states, texas and california. texas is full of fatties because they have amazing southern cooking, which is horrible for you but tastes like god himself made it. then in california (well, maybe not _all_ of cali, but i digress) you get a lot more health conscious people who also need to look good for the beach.
> 
> see, i too like stereotypes!

Buuut you have to remember that the good ol' southern fatties are happy. they are content with dying from diabetes (diabeeetus) complications, plugged arteries, whatever else. And in the deep south, in more rural areas, there's not a lot of antidepressant use...you feel bad, you eat some cobbler, wheres in CA, you've got stick-thin, xanny popping, walking neurosis.
My thesis: fried chicken=good for the soul. good for the soul=who cares about plaque and fat and god knows what else


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ah fuck it, give her the truck themed room anyway. i'm telling you, a tough little tomboy girl would be loads of fun!

My niece, Zoey, has always liked dirt and bugs and building things. She also likes to wear tutus (but not pink...she hates pink.)...While her older sister got a full house/tea set for christmas, Zo got a Black&Decker tool set. For real. She's also the one we go to if we cant get a screw unscrewed, lock unlocked, or child-proof cap off of meds. She's smart, she's nice (friendly as shit. seriously came home from school and said "i'm popular. Not because I have nice shoes or pretty hair, but because I like everyone so they like me.), she's not prissy, she's tough. She likes make up a whole lot, and she likes shoes. But she's not anywhere near a girly girl.

Edit: got carried away with bragging. Anyway, the point is, "girl" doesn't necessarily mean "white-shoed, snub nosed, appearence obsessed brat"...you're the one who is going to be teaching her and molding her...she'll pick up from you =)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald, also take into account that it's not just you. I HATE using hormones as an "excuse" but really, you are not 100% yourself. There's a lot of chemicals in there.
Did you have anxiety problems pre-pregnancy?


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> *Drumroll*
> 
> Presenting!
> 
> SQUEEEEE! so exciting! please continue to post any other photos you get. how big is (s)he measuring? and how are you doing with the gender now?Click to expand...
> 
> I was ok until about 10 minutes ago. I'm in a REALLY bad place right now and sobbing uncontrollably.
> 
> I gave Colin's little sister my deb dress yesterday as she didn't have one yet. I suppose I was trying to embrace the whole little girl thing. She tried it on and said how much she loved it etc. etc. and she looked lovely in it. Then she went shopping with her mother today and bought one instead. I'm so hurt. Just shows I can't connect with a girl and makes me realise how much I don't want her. It sounds horrible, but there it is. I don't want her.Click to expand...

One thing to possibly keep an eye on... I had SUCH BAD prenatal depression with Kesslie, and never had it with Tyler. I sometimes wonder if double girly hormones are bad for us women types. Keep an eye on it becoming actual depression, OK?


----------



## Menelly

And, totally unrelated note but I have to share:

Someone's new trick today is SMILING. She's been "practicing" her smiles all morning! It's so sweet. <3

Got several great big ear to ear grins this morning. She is also doing her "ah" and "ooh" sounds, so it's like she's having a super smiley conversation with me this morning.

Not enough sleep, but worth it to wake up to that!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ah fuck it, give her the truck themed room anyway. i'm telling you, a tough little tomboy girl would be loads of fun!
> 
> My niece, Zoey, has always liked dirt and bugs and building things. She also likes to wear tutus (but not pink...she hates pink.)...While her older sister got a full house/tea set for christmas, Zo got a Black&Decker tool set. For real. She's also the one we go to if we cant get a screw unscrewed, lock unlocked, or child-proof cap off of meds. She's smart, she's nice (friendly as shit. seriously came home from school and said "i'm popular. Not because I have nice shoes or pretty hair, but because I like everyone so they like me.), she's not prissy, she's tough. She likes make up a whole lot, and she likes shoes. But she's not anywhere near a girly girl.
> 
> Edit: got carried away with bragging. Anyway, the point is, "girl" doesn't necessarily mean "white-shoed, snub nosed, appearence obsessed brat"...you're the one who is going to be teaching her and molding her...she'll pick up from you =)Click to expand...

^^ so much this.

Im not a girly girl either. I own maybe a handful of dresses, probably less, not very many shoes, I live in flip flops, I wear no makeup and I played football with the guys because I didn't like tea partys with the girls. My brother and I mutilated my barbies and played monster trucks with his cars..

I look like a girl .. but I DO NOT act like one most of the time :) .. so you never know what you're going to get =)


----------



## ashiozz

Lia, I demand photos of smiley kesslie... Also. I see doctor doom this afternoon, per my usual finger rape ritual on Tuesdays at 4:20 -.-


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Lia, I demand photos of smiley kesslie... Also. I see doctor doom this afternoon, per my usual finger rape ritual on Tuesdays at 4:20 -.-

As soon as I can get her to do it for the camera, I will post. Promise.

Sorry about your finger rape. Hopefully he either gives you good news or buys you dinner after. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

she wont do either i bet :(
maybe I should have picked a male gyno ;)


----------



## gigglebox

you should ask her for a sweep if you're dilated...mine sneaky snuck me one at your GA


----------



## ..katie..

I'm pretty sure mine just punched my cervix. does cervix punching induce labor? obviously not, since i'm still here...still....two more days.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald, also take into account that it's not just you. I HATE using hormones as an "excuse" but really, you are not 100% yourself. There's a lot of chemicals in there.
> Did you have anxiety problems pre-pregnancy?

Depression yes, anxiety nope


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> And, totally unrelated note but I have to share:
> 
> Someone's new trick today is SMILING. She's been "practicing" her smiles all morning! It's so sweet. <3
> 
> Got several great big ear to ear grins this morning. She is also doing her "ah" and "ooh" sounds, so it's like she's having a super smiley conversation with me this morning.
> 
> Not enough sleep, but worth it to wake up to that!

AH!!! How cute!!! And she's way ahead of her milestone. You've got a gifted one on your hands :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> And, totally unrelated note but I have to share:
> 
> Someone's new trick today is SMILING. She's been "practicing" her smiles all morning! It's so sweet. <3
> 
> Got several great big ear to ear grins this morning. She is also doing her "ah" and "ooh" sounds, so it's like she's having a super smiley conversation with me this morning.
> 
> Not enough sleep, but worth it to wake up to that!
> 
> AH!!! How cute!!! And she's way ahead of her milestone. You've got a gifted one on your hands :)Click to expand...

I'm almost afraid of that. LOL. She rolled over from back to tummy at 2.5 weeks. I sat there looking at her going "WTF, you aren't supposed to do that for MONTHS!

My understanding is 5 weeks is pretty normal for smiling though.


----------



## Emerald87

I've had a good sleep and am not as self loathing this morning. So let's move on as I've been bringing the lovely mood on here down for way too many pages ;)

How'd that cervix punch go for you katie? Are you enrolling her in karate as soon as she's born?


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> And, totally unrelated note but I have to share:
> 
> Someone's new trick today is SMILING. She's been "practicing" her smiles all morning! It's so sweet. <3
> 
> Got several great big ear to ear grins this morning. She is also doing her "ah" and "ooh" sounds, so it's like she's having a super smiley conversation with me this morning.
> 
> Not enough sleep, but worth it to wake up to that!
> 
> AH!!! How cute!!! And she's way ahead of her milestone. You've got a gifted one on your hands :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm almost afraid of that. LOL. She rolled over from back to tummy at 2.5 weeks. I sat there looking at her going "WTF, you aren't supposed to do that for MONTHS!
> 
> My understanding is 5 weeks is pretty normal for smiling though.Click to expand...

Yep, 5 to 10 I believe? However that's still at the early end, look out... ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I WANNA BE DONE!!! good morning Emerald!! Is it morning for you? I cant remember.


----------



## Emerald87

Yup 8.20am :)

Wanna be done with work or done with pregnancy? :p


----------



## Emerald87

OK

This is only going to be available while Colin's computer is on (as we're hosting from home) but may I present to you

"baby chucking tanty in utero" at the following URL:

www.splashweave.com


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Yup 8.20am :)
> 
> Wanna be done with work or done with pregnancy? :p


I only work half days so I havent been in there since 11:30 am and its now 3:30 =) YAY .. I have however done a terrible grooming job and cut myself bad.. on the day of an internal. GO ME!

I wanna be done being pregnant.


----------



## ashiozz

Oo.. Youre going to have a mobile one on your hands..:)


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> HI VAURISSA! i bet you you'll go sooner than may 1st...that's pretty far past your due date. they'll probably induce before that i imagine. is your cervix making any forward progress yet?

my actual due date is May 10th. I'll be 37 weeks on the 19th and they are considering that full term these days ( told me 38-40) with my first in 1998. I love you for saying I'll go before the first:hugs: 

We'll see. I was 38+1 with the first, that would be April 27th. I was 38+6 with the second, that would be the 2nd.... Hmmmm it remains a mystery, lol.


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> And, totally unrelated note but I have to share:
> 
> Someone's new trick today is SMILING. She's been "practicing" her smiles all morning! It's so sweet. <3
> 
> Got several great big ear to ear grins this morning. She is also doing her "ah" and "ooh" sounds, so it's like she's having a super smiley conversation with me this morning.
> 
> Not enough sleep, but worth it to wake up to that!

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!! LOL


ashiozz said:


> Lia, I demand photos of smiley kesslie... Also. I see doctor doom this afternoon, per my usual finger rape ritual on Tuesdays at 4:20 -.-

I like to call it a violation:haha:


ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Yup 8.20am :)
> 
> Wanna be done with work or done with pregnancy? :p
> 
> 
> I only work half days so I havent been in there since 11:30 am and its now 3:30 =) YAY .. I have however done a terrible grooming job and cut myself bad.. on the day of an internal. GO ME!
> 
> I wanna be done being pregnant.Click to expand...

I'm already done myself, lol, been done forever because it has been so miserable, but... I know I need to wait a few more days before I go all proactive on evicting her. Lol

Emerald- I am going to post a few pics of my daughter in here in a minute. She is almost 14 and a huge tomboy. Her fav colors are red and black and she despises pink! Doesn't wear make up and hates dresses. She won't even let me paint her nails black for goodness sake! Lol

Katie- I was reading up on EPO last night, if you're not already taking it and or putting it in your hoo-ha, lol, you should, they say it can help an induction go more smoothly.


----------



## Ems77

My little (or not so little anymore lol) tomboy:
 



Attached Files:







k1.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2









k2.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 1









k3.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 1









k4.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> My little (or not so little anymore lol) tomboy:

Hehe, excellent, there's hope for my LO yet!

Thanks :) xx


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> OK
> 
> This is only going to be available while Colin's computer is on (as we're hosting from home) but may I present to you
> 
> "baby chucking tanty in utero" at the following URL:
> 
> www.splashweave.com

That is so cute!!


----------



## Emerald87

She's a gorgeous kid, btw :)


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> She's a gorgeous kid, btw :)

Thank you  She unfortunately inherited her father's unibrow which she won't keep up with plucking either, due to the tomboy-ness. LMAO!


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> OK
> "baby chucking tanty in utero" at the following URL:
> www.splashweave.com

 Cute! My daughter said it looked like she did a ninja kick in there!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I've had a good sleep and am not as self loathing this morning. So let's move on as I've been bringing the lovely mood on here down for way too many pages ;)
> 
> How'd that cervix punch go for you katie? Are you enrolling her in karate as soon as she's born?

I meant the doctor. I don't get a nice fingerbang, I get a form of "the train goes in the tunnel! BAM" =/
I assume everyone does though haha


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> Katie- I was reading up on EPO last night, if you're not already taking it and or putting it in your hoo-ha, lol, you should, they say it can help an induction go more smoothly.

I'm the queen of EPO. I radiate the scent of pottery clay now...that sounded gross....i meant from my arms and mouth and stuff. I take a lot of it.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, Vaurissa, she's pretty =D


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald-AWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Menelly

Katie, day after tomorrow! How you holding up there? :)


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I've had a good sleep and am not as self loathing this morning. So let's move on as I've been bringing the lovely mood on here down for way too many pages ;)
> 
> How'd that cervix punch go for you katie? Are you enrolling her in karate as soon as she's born?
> 
> I meant the doctor. I don't get a nice fingerbang, I get a form of "the train goes in the tunnel! BAM" =/
> I assume everyone does though hahaClick to expand...

LOL best visual ever. You got fisted.


----------



## ashiozz

I'm back from Dr. Doom, she was 40 minutes late for our date, and I still have not been wined and dined, This relationship is truly one sided... =/

I did howeve dilate a whole fingertip worth... damn cervix. 


So Im still here. I had protein in my urine last week, they checked it this time while I was there and none.. I also had a high bp this time but lower than last time >< 

I'll be going back in next Tuesday at 4:20 it looks like.


----------



## Menelly

Aww... sorry your date didn't go well Ash. :( If they're not going to wine and dine you, the least they could do is leave a $20 on the bedside table as they finish, right?

And I'm praying Tyler starts in on your cervix ASAP.

I wonder if he'll be like my Tyler. My Tyler was born the day before he was due. Because my doctor was going on vacation that weekend, and she said "whatever you do, don't go into labor this weekend, cause I'm going to be out of town and unreachable."

So, naturally, I went into labor in the middle of the weekend. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

He heard her and said "OH THIS WEEKEND IS PERFECT" yeah, he'll probably be just like yours :( 


... She wont induce me til im a week late. She was telling me that her reasoning is she doesn't like putting people in situations where they could need a C-section if it isn't necessary, so she's a good doctor, but Im impatient. ><


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Katie, day after tomorrow! How you holding up there? :)

I'm fucking jittery.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I'm back from Dr. Doom, she was 40 minutes late for our date, and I still have not been wined and dined, This relationship is truly one sided... =/
> 
> I did howeve dilate a whole fingertip worth... damn cervix.
> 
> 
> So Im still here. I had protein in my urine last week, they checked it this time while I was there and none.. I also had a high bp this time but lower than last time ><
> 
> I'll be going back in next Tuesday at 4:20 it looks like.

I bet you won't be.


----------



## Menelly

I know... BOTH of you are going to be pot babies! :)


----------



## ashiozz

Pot-twins. I have labor cake in my oven right now.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Pot-twins. I have labor cake in my oven right now.

What are the ingredients?

Do they involve castor oil?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Pot-twins. I have labor cake in my oven right now.
> 
> What are the ingredients?
> 
> Do they involve castor oil?Click to expand...

I am far from desperate enough to use Castor oil. I would have to be so overdue, its ridiculous... lmao

Its devils food cake mix, instant pudding mix, sour cream, chocolate chips... :) It smells realllly chocolate-y so if nothing else, it will at least be chocolate!


----------



## ..katie..

Its intense. for real. even sans sperm.


I hope i dont have a pot baby! Seriously, thats too much labor to handle methinks.


----------



## ashiozz

Zee cake is cooling before I munch.

Oh, You'll have a quick labor, your cervix is ready.. My labor will probably be very long ><


----------



## ..katie..

lmao, I feel as if I deserve a good labor, damnit! =D


----------



## ashiozz

hmmm it tastes gooddddd... Idk if id say i think itll cause labor though


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> lmao, I feel as if I deserve a good labor, damnit! =D

You sure do.. esp with all of tysons bs =)


----------



## ..katie..

I was mostly talking about the puking but ty's bs is a good reason too. Speaking of which, he sent me a novel. Made me thow up.

in retrospect, maybe it wasn't morning sickness. maybe it was him.



I'm glad you and your hubs both like labor cake. Had me thinking...what happens to a guy if you give him pitocin?? Does he just get high?


----------



## ashiozz

They produce oxytocin too .. So Im sure it'd just make them feel lovey? IDK


Ew. He sent you a novel? tell him to eat shit and die.

-.- Maybe he did have a lot to do with your puking....


----------



## ..katie..

I kind of figured a lot of it had to do with stress, and stress connected to him, but it got better once he left. I guess its now back whenever i think about him. Awesome.


----------



## ashiozz

**gets out doctor glasses and notepad** ...and how does that make you feel...?


...He still sucks... Id like to punch him in the face ><


----------



## ..katie..

me too.

The top of my belly is very hard. the bottom is sort of squishy. my upper back and shoulders hurt, and its hard to breathe.

Am I dying?


----------



## ashiozz

Ive noticed for the past week that my belly is squishy at the bottom too.. I have no idea why ... I don't THINK you're dying, but I'm not medically licensed to tell you that 0.o

Maybe youre just stressed?


----------



## gigglebox

emerald! omg so freaking cute! look i usually don't find fetuses (feti?) to be cute, but that is one cute fetus...with some seriously active legs.



Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HI VAURISSA! i bet you you'll go sooner than may 1st...that's pretty far past your due date. they'll probably induce before that i imagine. is your cervix making any forward progress yet?
> 
> my actual due date is May 10th. I'll be 37 weeks on the 19th and they are considering that full term these days ( told me 38-40) with my first in 1998. I love you for saying I'll go before the first:hugs:
> 
> We'll see. I was 38+1 with the first, that would be April 27th. I was 38+6 with the second, that would be the 2nd.... Hmmmm it remains a mystery, lol.Click to expand...

well, you do have a history of early labors so...i don't know, i'd like to think your odds of laboring early with this one are pretty good! 



ashiozz said:


> Pot-twins. I have labor cake in my oven right now.

is it _special_ labor cake? maybe if you add pot to your labor cake you'll have a pot day baby. it's totally logical to me anyway.

this is one of the things i'm super sad i missed out on during the final days of pregnancy. i LOVE horribly rich chocolate cake. and now my appetite still hasn't returned to normal and my desire for things i wanted 2 weeks 3 days ago is gone :( 



ashiozz said:


> Ive noticed for the past week that my belly is squishy at the bottom too.. I have no idea why ... I don't THINK you're dying, but I'm not medically licensed to tell you that 0.o
> 
> Maybe youre just stressed?

i think this just happens. not sure why...maybe baby's head is further in your pelvis and not pushing against the outside wall anymore...? does that even make sense out loud? and by out loud i mean in text?

---

had an appointment today. officially down 37lbs...not too shabby, but i'm wondering if my loss will stop when/if i go back to my normal eating habits.

did i tell you all about des' wiener? it looks weird. it looks like they didn't snip enough off. he's got an appointment in the morning so i'll be asking them about it, but i'm kind of in minor freak out mode about it. if they have to cut it again i am going to be SERIOUSLY pissed off.


----------



## Emerald87

She has some seriously LONG legs and it's kind cute :p

To embrace my "inner girl" I went shopping this arvo. I got some cute girl clothes - but not too cute. Not too much pink either.

I particularly like the one that says "Mummy's Girl"


----------



## gigglebox

awwwwwwwww; i think if she is a she, you are really going to embrace it nicely! actually one of the things i am bummed about with a boy is not being able to shop for the girly clothes. there are so many more options with girls than boys (and that's true for all stages of life). i just couldn't get into buying boy's clothes. fortunately i didn't have to because everything we own for him is a hand-me-down or was gifted to us.

i came super close to buying a blue leopard print sleeper and rationalized that it was blue so it was boyish...

...hubs didn't agree lol

you know what's also funny? for your girl, i like that you have they "maybe she'll be boyish" mentality. for me, i said "maybe he'll be gay." :haha:

...once again hubs didn't appreciate my comment :D

edit: would love to see pictures of the clothes you got!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> had an appointment today. officially down 37lbs...not too shabby, but i'm wondering if my loss will stop when/if i go back to my normal eating habits.
> 
> did i tell you all about des' wiener? it looks weird. it looks like they didn't snip enough off. he's got an appointment in the morning so i'll be asking them about it, but i'm kind of in minor freak out mode about it. if they have to cut it again i am going to be SERIOUSLY pissed off.

37 pounds?? Jesus. Remember pre-baby days, when five pounds in a week was a lot and you were super super proud but at the same time sort of scared because if you could lose five pounds in a week, you could lose ten pounds in a week, even though you know 2 pounds a week is like the highest you should go?
O_O
Because I didn't sleep last night, all I've been thinking about is weight loss. Because its less scary than thinking about impending mommyhood. So, i'm obsessing, which is not good. obsessive thoughts lead to obsessive behaviour and all that jazz but seriously, I want to lose 37 pounds. My goal is a nice even 100 by this time next year.
Realistically, that means 120 by this time next year. but still.


What do you mean it doesnt look like they snipped enough off? Is there still a bunch of floppy skin? I assume there'd have to be some extra so it has room to grow? Eeek. I hope all is well with your son's thang. =/


----------



## ..katie..

@the clothes comments...
I didn't buy any of my own stuff...either gifts or hand me downs. But what blew my mind about the gifts is that they were from people who know me. My primary colors since...well.....birth, have been black, white, and red. I like them. seperate, together, you name it.

I have three black onesies. Three. And like two red ones. And nine thousand white ones, but they dont count because white onesies are necessary. They're all fucking PINK or orange!! Or yellow!
Dont get me wrong, I'm very, very thankful for the gifts, but...really? no black? None?

*sigh*


----------



## ..katie..

Annnnndddd, because my self-absorbtion is at it's peak right now...

Today is my last day of being pregnant. I'm a mess. Like, haven't slept mess. I sort of feel like a crack addict. What do i need to do today?? Ahmunnah spend some extra time with my dogs, go to my sister's, and re-pack my hospital bag...but then what??? *head bash*
I need to find some xannys. that would probably be beneficial to everyone.


----------



## gigglebox

this was part of the reason i was really glad to not have an induction date. I really don't think i could mentally handle the knowing.

yeah, i remember the days of completely unrealistic expectations on weight loss. it has already come back...i weighed myself on my scale at home and it hadn't changed in a couple days so i got discouraged. yup, lunatic.

i can't wait to be able to add exercise to my routine (or whatever you call living on baby's schedule) to help get some of this weight off...i worked really hard to get to my pre-pregnancy weight so yeah, a little bummed i have to do it again but SUPER excited that the first bit (and the majority at that) came off so quickly.

---

methinks you need to invest in some black dye. p.s. i HATE orange. i think it is such an ugly color.


----------



## gigglebox

how much have you gained with pregnancy? there is a question for all of you.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> this was part of the reason i was really glad to not have an induction date. I really don't think i could mentally handle the knowing.
> 
> yeah, i remember the days of completely unrealistic expectations on weight loss. it has already come back...i weighed myself on my scale at home and it hadn't changed in a couple days so i got discouraged. yup, lunatic.
> 
> i can't wait to be able to add exercise to my routine (or whatever you call living on baby's schedule) to help get some of this weight off...i worked really hard to get to my pre-pregnancy weight so yeah, a little bummed i have to do it again but SUPER excited that the first bit (and the majority at that) came off so quickly.
> 
> ---
> 
> methinks you need to invest in some black dye. p.s. i HATE orange. i think it is such an ugly color.

I think i'll probably have to paint her nails black =)

OH MY GOD me too. I hate exercise. I hate it. But all i've thought for the past couple months is how wonderful it will be to run until I puke. Screw weight training, though. I'm like a bull from the shoulders down, but my god, don't ask me to bench press...I can barely get the bar haha.

At first, the knowing was really really nice. It was a reminder that I really wasn't going to be pregnant forever. Now, it's just scary. I may make a "this is it" thread....*blush*


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> how much have you gained with pregnancy? there is a question for all of you.


No clue. at 28 weeks, I had gained 14. I asked, from day one, for the doctors to not let me see or know what the number was. I'm a little weird about the numbers on the scale. I think i'm probably around 160 now, but thats just a guess.
And prepregnancy? For about three months beforehand, I hadn't looked at a scale. I was trying this whole nonobsessive, it is what it is thing. And then I got knocked up, so.............it lasted haha.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> had an appointment today. officially down 37lbs...not too shabby, but i'm wondering if my loss will stop when/if i go back to my normal eating habits.
> 
> did i tell you all about des' wiener? it looks weird. it looks like they didn't snip enough off. he's got an appointment in the morning so i'll be asking them about it, but i'm kind of in minor freak out mode about it. if they have to cut it again i am going to be SERIOUSLY pissed off.
> 
> 37 pounds?? Jesus. Remember pre-baby days, when five pounds in a week was a lot and you were super super proud but at the same time sort of scared because if you could lose five pounds in a week, you could lose ten pounds in a week, even though you know 2 pounds a week is like the highest you should go?
> O_O
> Because I didn't sleep last night, all I've been thinking about is weight loss. Because its less scary than thinking about impending mommyhood. So, i'm obsessing, which is not good. obsessive thoughts lead to obsessive behaviour and all that jazz but seriously, I want to lose 37 pounds. My goal is a nice even 100 by this time next year.
> Realistically, that means 120 by this time next year. but still.
> 
> 
> What do you mean it doesnt look like they snipped enough off? Is there still a bunch of floppy skin? I assume there'd have to be some extra so it has room to grow? Eeek. I hope all is well with your son's thang. =/Click to expand...


36lbs is what Ive gained so far, on top of that I already had an extra 25 to lose BEFORE I got pregnant -.- oy.. That puts me at 61 extra lbs to lose total ... *gag*

I think a lot of it is swelling >< so we'll see what happens, even getting to pre prego size would make me ecstatic.. baby steps.. ><

If I was an even 100lbs .. I would look like a starving child 0.o.. That's wayyyyy too skinneh


----------



## ..katie..

I look good at 100. And even kind of little kiddy, too. Not like 12-year-old-boy, but like right as a girl hits puberty and everything is all squishy still?

yeah...

It's nearly impossible for me to look like an adult.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Annnnndddd, because my self-absorbtion is at it's peak right now...
> 
> Today is my last day of being pregnant. I'm a mess. Like, haven't slept mess. I sort of feel like a crack addict. What do i need to do today?? Ahmunnah spend some extra time with my dogs, go to my sister's, and re-pack my hospital bag...but then what??? *head bash*
> I need to find some xannys. that would probably be beneficial to everyone.

/slowly hands over some of her Ativan and then slowly backs away from the crazy pregnant lady... LOL

Yeah, I know exactly how you're feeling, cause as fantastic as having a firm end date was? It was also a mind fuck the day before. I honestly kept going "tomorrow?  I'm really having her tomorrow? What if I..." And then 2000 bad things would go thru my head.

We went up to the mountains the day before she was born. It was cold, but we have a Jeep and we did a tiny bit of off roading. What do you really love to do, that will be harder to do with Tiny Human in tow that you can get out and do today? It'll take your mind off things, and allow you to be a normal person one last time. :)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> how much have you gained with pregnancy? there is a question for all of you.

I gained 14lbs, lost 20lbs so far! And then... the scale stopped. FML.

Of course, my devouring of Cabury Creme Eggs at Easter might not have helped...


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Annnnndddd, because my self-absorbtion is at it's peak right now...
> 
> Today is my last day of being pregnant. I'm a mess. Like, haven't slept mess. I sort of feel like a crack addict. What do i need to do today?? Ahmunnah spend some extra time with my dogs, go to my sister's, and re-pack my hospital bag...but then what??? *head bash*
> I need to find some xannys. that would probably be beneficial to everyone.
> 
> /slowly hands over some of her Ativan and then slowly backs away from the crazy pregnant lady... LOL
> 
> Yeah, I know exactly how you're feeling, cause as fantastic as having a firm end date was? It was also a mind fuck the day before. I honestly kept going "tomorrow? I'm really having her tomorrow? What if I..." And then 2000 bad things would go thru my head.
> 
> We went up to the mountains the day before she was born. It was cold, but we have a Jeep and we did a tiny bit of off roading. What do you really love to do, that will be harder to do with Tiny Human in tow that you can get out and do today? It'll take your mind off things, and allow you to be a normal person one last time. :)Click to expand...

I'm going insane. Seriously tapping everything. GAH how the fuck am I supposed to sleep tonight? =/
i'm all worried she'll stop moving today. or that she will be too small tomorrow. this is ridiculous.

Mountains sounds wonderful =) Day before yesterday, i went to RS and had a playdate. Got my eyebrows waxed. Ate lunch. Yesterday, I did my nails? There's not a whole lot on the list of things I can't do with a tiny human in tow that I can still do with a tiny human inside me. I actually kind of feel like bull riding haha =D

So far, i've puked, done laundry, puked some more, took out the garbages, and puked again. My sister might be coming over today, which would be nice. I unpacked all my hospital bag...its all folded up now and ready to be put in the bag once the bag is washed.

*head bash*

I'm also listening to music very loudly =D


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Annnnndddd, because my self-absorbtion is at it's peak right now...
> 
> Today is my last day of being pregnant. I'm a mess. Like, haven't slept mess. I sort of feel like a crack addict. What do i need to do today?? Ahmunnah spend some extra time with my dogs, go to my sister's, and re-pack my hospital bag...but then what??? *head bash*
> I need to find some xannys. that would probably be beneficial to everyone.
> 
> /slowly hands over some of her Ativan and then slowly backs away from the crazy pregnant lady... LOL
> 
> Yeah, I know exactly how you're feeling, cause as fantastic as having a firm end date was? It was also a mind fuck the day before. I honestly kept going "tomorrow? I'm really having her tomorrow? What if I..." And then 2000 bad things would go thru my head.
> 
> We went up to the mountains the day before she was born. It was cold, but we have a Jeep and we did a tiny bit of off roading. What do you really love to do, that will be harder to do with Tiny Human in tow that you can get out and do today? It'll take your mind off things, and allow you to be a normal person one last time. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going insane. Seriously tapping everything. GAH how the fuck am I supposed to sleep tonight? =/
> i'm all worried she'll stop moving today. or that she will be too small tomorrow. this is ridiculous.
> 
> Mountains sounds wonderful =) Day before yesterday, i went to RS and had a playdate. Got my eyebrows waxed. Ate lunch. Yesterday, I did my nails? There's not a whole lot on the list of things I can't do with a tiny human in tow that I can still do with a tiny human inside me. I actually kind of feel like bull riding haha =D
> 
> So far, i've puked, done laundry, puked some more, took out the garbages, and puked again. My sister might be coming over today, which would be nice. I unpacked all my hospital bag...its all folded up now and ready to be put in the bag once the bag is washed.
> 
> *head bash*
> 
> I'm also listening to music very loudly =DClick to expand...

You won't sleep tonight. Or at least, I didn't at all. I think I dozed off for about 40 min the night before I had her. Was no bueno. On the bright side? They took her to the nursery for me afterwards and I got some sleep then. But yeah. I wouldn't expect to sleep at all.

Nice on the playdate though. Are you guys getting snow up there again from our obnoxious rainstorm?


----------



## gigglebox

just so you all know, my tiny, flailing human is laying in my left arm, wide awake, so i figured i'd read to him out loud. basically, everything typed over the last page was read aloud to des. 

katie--after she's born, if they take her to the nursery to allow you to sleep, sleep the best you can. it will likely be the best rest you will get for a loooooooooooooooong time.

---

they say breast feeding does wonders for weight loss :/ but apparently so does losing a shit ton of fluid induced swelling and not eating a lot. i'd like to lose 30 more pounds to get down to an ideal weight, but it probably won't happen until i get back into a workout routine. that would put me 10 pounds less than what i was on my wedding day...so not likely to happen without effort, and LOTS of it!

i too HATE working out. with a passion. i passionately hate working out. but i, too, have done nothing but want to work out since the 3rd trimester. i guess it's kind of like how once you can't have something, you want it more...maybe...or maybe it's just a longing to have my old body back.

PENIS UPDATE: dr says it does look like they didn't quite cut enough off, but it could be that he'll grow into it (?). she also said if he has to have the testicle surgery (which it sounds like he will, at least for one of them) he'll be under general anesthesia and can have his little bittle (hehe) fixed then if it still seems off. grrrrrrr. 

HOW MANY PENISES (peni?) CAN YOU DO AND STILL FUCK UP?! seriously! don't they do this, like 349837498374847982739487234 times in a week?


----------



## ashiozz

Katie I wouldn't be able to sleep either. I already have trouble cuz Im on edge like "WHAT IF IT HAPPENS NOW!?" ... 

Poor Des and his winkie :( I hope they get that straightened out. Was he interested by our random banter? 

I've gained SOOO MUCH i wanna be done so bad and he might have another 2 weeks to grow in there! Im going to die giving birth to this baby... 0.o .. DIE! 


Anyway the cake is a lie. Its good, but it's a lie.


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> Katie I wouldn't be able to sleep either. I already have trouble cuz Im on edge like "WHAT IF IT HAPPENS NOW!?" ...
> 
> Poor Des and his winkie :( I hope they get that straightened out. Was he interested by our random banter?
> 
> I've gained SOOO MUCH i wanna be done so bad and he might have another 2 weeks to grow in there! Im going to die giving birth to this baby... 0.o .. DIE!
> 
> 
> *Anyway the cake is a lie*. Its good, but it's a lie.

:haha:

ash i'm willing to guess you, too, will drop a shit ton of weight after the swelling goes away. from what you tell me it seems like it's a lot, as mine was....not to be all ME ME ME but, yeah. also i think i mentioned it before but i gained 54 total and am already down 37 2 weeks later. not too shabby.

Des was staring wide eyed at me while i was reading so i guess he enjoyed it...?

He is 10lbs today by the way, this giant baby of mine. i looked at him, thought of my 9lb 8oz prediction at 38 week ultrasound and thought, thank god i didn't have to try and push that through my vagina! had they been accurate with their measurements that would have been a roughly 10lb baby at birth...

and now i'm thinking of that woman who pushed out the 13 pounder O_O

Edit: that lady got a vaganus for sure.


----------



## ashiozz

I dont' even want to think of how big Tylers going to be.. Im looking at possibly him being in here 2 more weeks and it scares me! He already feels huge.

I probably will drop a lot in swelling, I can make fingerprints all over my legs by poking them :( 


But thats OK its ALMOST done.. Im ALMOST there >< **tries to be patient**


----------



## gigglebox

yes! you are! omg it's not going to be long before you all are on with me at 3 am :happydance: and then Emerald will be on too because of her wacky silly time difference! and then we can be her, like, personal baby forum and answer all questions until she joins us all in mommyhood! 

i'm so excited to see how all your babies look.

---

NO, SERIOUSLY, how does a baby consume nothing but liquid diet and shit out solid bits?! HE'S MAGICAL!


----------



## ashiozz

Your baby IS Magic...... 0.o


I can't wait to see mine either but now Im scared he'll be the ugly baby in the bunch :(


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Annnnndddd, because my self-absorbtion is at it's peak right now...
> 
> Today is my last day of being pregnant. I'm a mess. Like, haven't slept mess. I sort of feel like a crack addict. What do i need to do today?? Ahmunnah spend some extra time with my dogs, go to my sister's, and re-pack my hospital bag...but then what??? *head bash*
> I need to find some xannys. that would probably be beneficial to everyone.
> 
> /slowly hands over some of her Ativan and then slowly backs away from the crazy pregnant lady... LOL
> 
> Yeah, I know exactly how you're feeling, cause as fantastic as having a firm end date was? It was also a mind fuck the day before. I honestly kept going "tomorrow? I'm really having her tomorrow? What if I..." And then 2000 bad things would go thru my head.
> 
> We went up to the mountains the day before she was born. It was cold, but we have a Jeep and we did a tiny bit of off roading. What do you really love to do, that will be harder to do with Tiny Human in tow that you can get out and do today? It'll take your mind off things, and allow you to be a normal person one last time. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going insane. Seriously tapping everything. GAH how the fuck am I supposed to sleep tonight? =/
> i'm all worried she'll stop moving today. or that she will be too small tomorrow. this is ridiculous.
> 
> Mountains sounds wonderful =) Day before yesterday, i went to RS and had a playdate. Got my eyebrows waxed. Ate lunch. Yesterday, I did my nails? There's not a whole lot on the list of things I can't do with a tiny human in tow that I can still do with a tiny human inside me. I actually kind of feel like bull riding haha =D
> 
> So far, i've puked, done laundry, puked some more, took out the garbages, and puked again. My sister might be coming over today, which would be nice. I unpacked all my hospital bag...its all folded up now and ready to be put in the bag once the bag is washed.
> 
> *head bash*
> 
> I'm also listening to music very loudly =DClick to expand...
> 
> You won't sleep tonight. Or at least, I didn't at all. I think I dozed off for about 40 min the night before I had her. Was no bueno. On the bright side? They took her to the nursery for me afterwards and I got some sleep then. But yeah. I wouldn't expect to sleep at all.
> 
> Nice on the playdate though. Are you guys getting snow up there again from our obnoxious rainstorm?Click to expand...



I'm thinking about taking a nap now...hmm...

And not snow. We're getting your obnoxious rainstorm. The one where it rains without wind, then stops, then it's just wind, then stop, then rain and wind, stop, rinse-repeat?


----------



## ashiozz

and It'll be good for Emerald because we've all been there done that and can help her with everything she needs to know ,esp since we ALL seem to havehad such different pregnancies 0.o with different complications..

..OMG Tyler almost gave me a heart attack yesterday, it took a while to find his heartbeat, because he was hiding, but I had JUST felt him move and I felt my heart sink when I heard nothing from the doppler til she found it.

I nearly died.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> just so you all know, my tiny, flailing human is laying in my left arm, wide awake, so i figured i'd read to him out loud. basically, everything typed over the last page was read aloud to des.
> 
> PENIS UPDATE: dr says it does look like they didn't quite cut enough off, but it could be that he'll grow into it (?). she also said if he has to have the testicle surgery (which it sounds like he will, at least for one of them) he'll be under general anesthesia and can have his little bittle (hehe) fixed then if it still seems off. grrrrrrr.
> 
> HOW MANY PENISES (peni?) CAN YOU DO AND STILL FUCK UP?! seriously! don't they do this, like 349837498374847982739487234 times in a week?


Is the poor boy looking slightly warped and confused about life now? <3

When will you know if he's going to get the surgury?


----------



## gigglebox

hiding?! how??? surely that kid is quite limited on space!

katie sleep as much as you can while you still can


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> yes! you are! omg it's not going to be long before you all are on with me at 3 am :happydance: and then Emerald will be on too because of her wacky silly time difference! and then we can be her, like, personal baby forum and answer all questions until she joins us all in mommyhood!
> 
> i'm so excited to see how all your babies look.
> 
> ---
> 
> NO, SERIOUSLY, how does a baby consume nothing but liquid diet and shit out solid bits?! HE'S MAGICAL!

I've always wondered that, too. And i'm still all sorts of upset that babies dont drink water. wtf.


----------



## gigglebox

4 months is when they make the call on surgery. yeah, it just has a little extra skin at the end...like, imagine a non-cut penis. then imagine just the end of the foreskin is gone, so like the wiener within (wow that made me laugh) peaks out just a little. that's how it is...i just have to keep pulling it back now and cleaning it, which is annoying since cut wiener is supposed to equal less maintenance :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

doesn't "the wiener within" sound like some kind of man's self-help book?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> and It'll be good for Emerald because we've all been there done that and can help her with everything she needs to know ,esp since we ALL seem to havehad such different pregnancies 0.o with different complications..
> 
> ..OMG Tyler almost gave me a heart attack yesterday, it took a while to find his heartbeat, because he was hiding, but I had JUST felt him move and I felt my heart sink when I heard nothing from the doppler til she found it.
> 
> I nearly died.


:hugs:


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> doesn't "the wiener within" sound like some kind of man's self-help book?

Or the little kids guide to transgendered people...?????

Or like a song.

Or a sermon.





oh boy....


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> hiding?! how??? surely that kid is quite limited on space!
> 
> katie sleep as much as you can while you still can

I thought so too but apparently he can scootch himself off to my left side, well his heart was there anyways 0.o it was really odd ..


but he definitely is big, he probably has over stretched my uterus :(


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> doesn't "the wiener within" sound like some kind of man's self-help book?

LMAO!! IT DOES!!! "locate the wiener with in.."


----------



## gigglebox

can you over stretch a uterus?

wait, yes, yes you can.

https://blogs.ocweekly.com/navelgazing/Octomom-vs-Kate2.jpg


----------



## ashiozz

HOLYHELL I FEEL BETTER ABOUT MY SIZE. lmao...

My doctor always makes comments about how I look stretched to the max.. shes like "You ALWAYS measure right on the dot normal but by looking at you I'd swear you'll measure big, you have the shortest torso I've ever seen on an average sized woman"..... If my legs weren't long, she's telling me I'd be a midget :(


----------



## gigglebox

lol! it all goes back to people feeling they can tell pregnant women whatever the hell they want.

btw totally forgot to tell you all about Des' piss fest at the doctor today; he pissed a full flow while being weighed; got piss all over everything (including mommy's hoodie)...then we went into the exam room with him and while i was trying to clean him up and put on a new diaper, a second burst of flow comes forth and the table was a lake of piss. he got it all over himself, the table and the wall. my mom was with me and was laughing so hard she was crying.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> lol! it all goes back to people feeling they can tell pregnant women whatever the hell they want.
> 
> btw totally forgot to tell you all about Des' piss fest at the doctor today; he pissed a full flow while being weighed; got piss all over everything (including mommy's hoodie)...then we went into the exam room with him and while i was trying to clean him up and put on a new diaper, a second burst of flow comes forth and the table was a lake of piss. he got it all over himself, the table and the wall. my mom was with me and was laughing so hard she was crying.


DUDE! He has a talent. . can you put him in competitions? That'd be sweet... He's going to be known forever as the supersoaker in my mind :) lmao


Des is so cute :) aww.. Im sorry about your hoodie though, that sounds sucky. :(


----------



## gigglebox

LOL supersoaker

those thing were a blast! gah, no pun intended...and remember nerf guns? aka annoy-the-shit-out-of-your-sister-by-shooting-her-in-the-face-with-foam-balls guns? ok, maybe i have a little bit of childhood resentment towards those...but the dart guns are pretty fun still. for hubs' 26th birthday i threw him a cowboy themed party. it was so fun; i taped up pictures of cowboys on the backside of our sliding glass door and they were assigned point values. we got a nerf dart gun to shoot them and the winner won a prize (i think it was booze). i also got a ton of cowboy hats at the party store and everyone wore one.

don't be fooled, my friends are not this fun. they actually were making fun of us behind our back for having a cowboy themed party...until they came and had fun. i think we need to make new friends. ours kind of suck.


----------



## gigglebox

side note...daddy will be teaching him how to spell his name with piss (be it on our fence or in the snow)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> LOL supersoaker
> 
> those thing were a blast! gah, no pun intended...and remember nerf guns? aka annoy-the-shit-out-of-your-sister-by-shooting-her-in-the-face-with-foam-balls guns? ok, maybe i have a little bit of childhood resentment towards those...but the dart guns are pretty fun still. for hubs' 26th birthday i threw him a cowboy themed party. it was so fun; i taped up pictures of cowboys on the backside of our sliding glass door and they were assigned point values. we got a nerf dart gun to shoot them and the winner won a prize (i think it was booze). i also got a ton of cowboy hats at the party store and everyone wore one.
> 
> don't be fooled, my friends are not this fun. they actually were making fun of us behind our back for having a cowboy themed party...until they came and had fun. i think we need to make new friends. ours kind of suck.


You do need new friends, they sound lame.

We have a nerf gun because my husband hates candy (wow that sounds strange before I explain what nerf has to do with candy..) ... So every year I have to think of silly little things to put in his stocking for xmas and one year I chose a nerf gun which was REALLY not smart.. I get shot with that now.. and so does the dog. My dog is smart enough to take the darts and hide them though... lmao


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Anyway the cake is a lie. Its good, but it's a lie.

On that note, did you know Portal ACTUALLY has a hidden cake after you win the game?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> yes! you are! omg it's not going to be long before you all are on with me at 3 am :happydance: and then Emerald will be on too because of her wacky silly time difference! and then we can be her, like, personal baby forum and answer all questions until she joins us all in mommyhood!
> 
> i'm so excited to see how all your babies look.
> 
> ---
> 
> NO, SERIOUSLY, how does a baby consume nothing but liquid diet and shit out solid bits?! HE'S MAGICAL!

I wonder that all the time... where do the "mustard seeds" come from in breastmilk poo?


----------



## ashiozz

But it's still a lie. 

Nah I didn't know that.. DH played portal but I dont think he finished it.. hes got the attention span of a gold fish sometimes.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Annnnndddd, because my self-absorbtion is at it's peak right now...
> 
> Today is my last day of being pregnant. I'm a mess. Like, haven't slept mess. I sort of feel like a crack addict. What do i need to do today?? Ahmunnah spend some extra time with my dogs, go to my sister's, and re-pack my hospital bag...but then what??? *head bash*
> I need to find some xannys. that would probably be beneficial to everyone.
> 
> /slowly hands over some of her Ativan and then slowly backs away from the crazy pregnant lady... LOL
> 
> Yeah, I know exactly how you're feeling, cause as fantastic as having a firm end date was? It was also a mind fuck the day before. I honestly kept going "tomorrow? I'm really having her tomorrow? What if I..." And then 2000 bad things would go thru my head.
> 
> We went up to the mountains the day before she was born. It was cold, but we have a Jeep and we did a tiny bit of off roading. What do you really love to do, that will be harder to do with Tiny Human in tow that you can get out and do today? It'll take your mind off things, and allow you to be a normal person one last time. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going insane. Seriously tapping everything. GAH how the fuck am I supposed to sleep tonight? =/
> i'm all worried she'll stop moving today. or that she will be too small tomorrow. this is ridiculous.
> 
> Mountains sounds wonderful =) Day before yesterday, i went to RS and had a playdate. Got my eyebrows waxed. Ate lunch. Yesterday, I did my nails? There's not a whole lot on the list of things I can't do with a tiny human in tow that I can still do with a tiny human inside me. I actually kind of feel like bull riding haha =D
> 
> So far, i've puked, done laundry, puked some more, took out the garbages, and puked again. My sister might be coming over today, which would be nice. I unpacked all my hospital bag...its all folded up now and ready to be put in the bag once the bag is washed.
> 
> *head bash*
> 
> I'm also listening to music very loudly =DClick to expand...
> 
> You won't sleep tonight. Or at least, I didn't at all. I think I dozed off for about 40 min the night before I had her. Was no bueno. On the bright side? They took her to the nursery for me afterwards and I got some sleep then. But yeah. I wouldn't expect to sleep at all.
> 
> Nice on the playdate though. Are you guys getting snow up there again from our obnoxious rainstorm?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about taking a nap now...hmm...
> 
> And not snow. We're getting your obnoxious rainstorm. The one where it rains without wind, then stops, then it's just wind, then stop, then rain and wind, stop, rinse-repeat?Click to expand...

Yep, we've had that all day. It messed up our plans to go to Little Moab. (If you have a jeep or something similar, that place is fun. Just west of the south end of Utah lake. :)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> doesn't "the wiener within" sound like some kind of man's self-help book?

Yes, yes it does. And has me laughing. LOL


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> and It'll be good for Emerald because we've all been there done that and can help her with everything she needs to know ,esp since we ALL seem to havehad such different pregnancies 0.o with different complications..
> 
> ..OMG Tyler almost gave me a heart attack yesterday, it took a while to find his heartbeat, because he was hiding, but I had JUST felt him move and I felt my heart sink when I heard nothing from the doppler til she found it.
> 
> I nearly died.

Scary! :(

I had a doctor do that to me at about 24 weeks... spent about 20 min trying to find a heartbeat on the doppler. I'm like "I can feel movement!" and they didn't much care cause they couldn't find a heartbeat.

They should NOT scare mommies like that. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> can you over stretch a uterus?
> 
> wait, yes, yes you can.
> 
> https://blogs.ocweekly.com/navelgazing/Octomom-vs-Kate2.jpg

No. Just no. So wrong!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lol! it all goes back to people feeling they can tell pregnant women whatever the hell they want.
> 
> btw totally forgot to tell you all about Des' piss fest at the doctor today; he pissed a full flow while being weighed; got piss all over everything (including mommy's hoodie)...then we went into the exam room with him and while i was trying to clean him up and put on a new diaper, a second burst of flow comes forth and the table was a lake of piss. he got it all over himself, the table and the wall. my mom was with me and was laughing so hard she was crying.

Oh, that's awesome... :)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/920637...e+pee&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Sounds like you need these. I even found owls for you!


----------



## Ems77

8 pages bah! Do you people ever sleep??? LMAO!! I am going to catch up later as I am at work right now. I wanted to let out my horror real fast to someone though and I know you guys would understand.:hugs:

I have an appt with the doc in about 3 hours and I forgot to shave (my legs and hoo-ha):cry: I am so fracking embarrassed!!! I have been lazy about shaving because of my big ol' belly... my leg hairs are so long it's admirable!! LOL


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> 8 pages bah! Do you people ever sleep??? LMAO!! I am going to catch up later as I am at work right now. I wanted to let out my horror real fast to someone though and I know you guys would understand.:hugs:
> 
> I have an appt with the doc in about 3 hours and I forgot to shave (my legs and hoo-ha):cry: I am so fracking embarrassed!!! I have been lazy about shaving because of my big ol' belly... my leg hairs are so long it's admirable!! LOL

My leg hair got so long while I was pregnant, I half contemplated trying to french braid it.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Anyway the cake is a lie. Its good, but it's a lie.
> 
> On that note, did you know Portal ACTUALLY has a hidden cake after you win the game?Click to expand...

BULL!!!

REALLY???

Damnit.


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> 8 pages bah! Do you people ever sleep??? LMAO!! I am going to catch up later as I am at work right now. I wanted to let out my horror real fast to someone though and I know you guys would understand.:hugs:
> 
> I have an appt with the doc in about 3 hours and I forgot to shave (my legs and hoo-ha):cry: I am so fracking embarrassed!!! I have been lazy about shaving because of my big ol' belly... my leg hairs are so long it's admirable!! LOL

Nope, not a bunch of sleep on this side.

My hoohoo hairs were spectacular for a while. Like wig-shop worthy.


----------



## ..katie..

My big question of the day is...How is it possible that OctoMom has less freaking stretchmarks than me???????


----------



## Emerald87

I'll have to catch up on the last billion pages later - Just wanted to wish you luck Katie because I'm not sure what time it is there, when you're off to the hospital and when I can get online next.

It's the 19th here already so I consider it Addison's birthday today so

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADDY!!!*​


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> how much have you gained with pregnancy? there is a question for all of you.

So far down 4kg (erm 8.8lb???? I'm not sure) - all off my thighs. Belly is big (yay!) and boobs have gained at least 2kg each LOL.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> and It'll be good for Emerald because we've all been there done that and can help her with everything she needs to know ,esp since we ALL seem to havehad such different pregnancies 0.o with different complications..
> 
> ..OMG Tyler almost gave me a heart attack yesterday, it took a while to find his heartbeat, because he was hiding, but I had JUST felt him move and I felt my heart sink when I heard nothing from the doppler til she found it.
> 
> I nearly died.
> 
> Scary! :(
> 
> I had a doctor do that to me at about 24 weeks... spent about 20 min trying to find a heartbeat on the doppler. I'm like "I can feel movement!" and they didn't much care cause they couldn't find a heartbeat.
> 
> They should NOT scare mommies like that. :(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I'm totally going to use the shit out of you guys so much throughout this pregnancy. You're all going to be like "oh fuck off, we have our cute babies and you're still preggo - that was a MILLION years ago... ugh" ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> 8 pages bah! Do you people ever sleep??? LMAO!! I am going to catch up later as I am at work right now. I wanted to let out my horror real fast to someone though and I know you guys would understand.:hugs:
> 
> I have an appt with the doc in about 3 hours and I forgot to shave (my legs and hoo-ha):cry: I am so fracking embarrassed!!! I have been lazy about shaving because of my big ol' belly... my leg hairs are so long it's admirable!! LOL

You have an excuse, you're big. I haven't waxed in ages due to time and the physical pain. I hear it's worse in pregnancy. And I can't shave because it'll reverse all that hard work I've done for years. The gross part is pregnancy has caused me to turn into a bit of a man - my leg hairs are darker and longer, I have a little bit of a snail trail and don't even get me started on my pubes.

BUT - if it makes you feel any better they've seen it all before and they've seen MUCH worse. We've had a few students gag at some funky vags so I think a bit of hair will be welcomed over that :shrug:


----------



## Emerald87

OK, fucked up shit unpaid work time *sigh*

Talk to you guys later


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> The top of my belly is very hard. the bottom is sort of squishy. my upper back and shoulders hurt, and its hard to breathe.
> Am I dying?

 Hey me too!! I wonder what's up with that? 



gigglebox said:


> how much have you gained with pregnancy? there is a question for all of you.

 I have been sick the entire time, so I am still not up to even pre-pregnancy weight... so total weight gain? -5lbs... I'm abnormal. 



..katie.. said:


> My big question of the day is...How is it possible that OctoMom has less freaking stretchmarks than me???????

Because she was bigger to start out with  The skinnier you are the more stretchmarks you're going to have. Typically anyway. 



> My leg hair got so long while I was pregnant, I half contemplated trying to french braid it.




> My hoohoo hairs were spectacular for a while. Like wig-shop worthy.




> You have an excuse, you're big. I haven't waxed in ages due to time and the physical pain. I hear it's worse in pregnancy. And I can't shave because it'll reverse all that hard work I've done for years. The gross part is pregnancy has caused me to turn into a bit of a man - my leg hairs are darker and longer, I have a little bit of a snail trail and don't even get me started on my pubes.
> 
> BUT - if it makes you feel any better they've seen it all before and they've seen MUCH worse. We've had a few students gag at some funky vags so I think a bit of hair will be welcomed over that :shrug:

I knew you guys would make me feel better:hugs:


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I'll have to catch up on the last billion pages later - Just wanted to wish you luck Katie because I'm not sure what time it is there, when you're off to the hospital and when I can get online next.
> 
> It's the 19th here already so I consider it Addison's birthday today so
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADDY!!!*​

<3 <3 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ..katie..

we share in the hair.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Anyway the cake is a lie. Its good, but it's a lie.
> 
> On that note, did you know Portal ACTUALLY has a hidden cake after you win the game?Click to expand...
> 
> BULL!!!
> 
> REALLY???
> 
> Damnit.Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ3gJCHtLuI


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> and It'll be good for Emerald because we've all been there done that and can help her with everything she needs to know ,esp since we ALL seem to havehad such different pregnancies 0.o with different complications..
> 
> ..OMG Tyler almost gave me a heart attack yesterday, it took a while to find his heartbeat, because he was hiding, but I had JUST felt him move and I felt my heart sink when I heard nothing from the doppler til she found it.
> 
> I nearly died.
> 
> Scary! :(
> 
> I had a doctor do that to me at about 24 weeks... spent about 20 min trying to find a heartbeat on the doppler. I'm like "I can feel movement!" and they didn't much care cause they couldn't find a heartbeat.
> 
> They should NOT scare mommies like that. :(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm totally going to use the shit out of you guys so much throughout this pregnancy. You're all going to be like "oh fuck off, we have our cute babies and you're still preggo - that was a MILLION years ago... ugh" ;)Click to expand...

Oh, I had a couple bouts of doctor fun this pregnancy. I started bleeding at 6+0, and they did an ultrasound. No fetal pole seen, no yolk sac seen, tried telling me I had a blighted ovum and wanted to schedule me a D&C. 

I was bawling, especially as I'd had a chemical 2 months earlier, and insisted I wanted a second US in a week or so just in case.

Needless to say, my "blighted ovum" is 5 weeks old today. Doctors sometimes give up too fast.


----------



## Menelly

14 hours to go, Katie!! :)


----------



## Menelly

We caught her a second or two after the smile... LOL You can still kind of see the happy eye scrunch. Also, this is post bath, so her hair is super curly again. :)
 



Attached Files:







almostsmile.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lol! it all goes back to people feeling they can tell pregnant women whatever the hell they want.
> 
> btw totally forgot to tell you all about Des' piss fest at the doctor today; he pissed a full flow while being weighed; got piss all over everything (including mommy's hoodie)...then we went into the exam room with him and while i was trying to clean him up and put on a new diaper, a second burst of flow comes forth and the table was a lake of piss. he got it all over himself, the table and the wall. my mom was with me and was laughing so hard she was crying.
> 
> Oh, that's awesome... :)
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/920637...e+pee&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> Sounds like you need these. I even found owls for you!Click to expand...

i actually have them :) didn't have any in my diaper bag though :(



Vaurissa said:


> 8 pages bah! Do you people ever sleep??? LMAO!! I am going to catch up later as I am at work right now. I wanted to let out my horror real fast to someone though and I know you guys would understand.:hugs:
> 
> I have an appt with the doc in about 3 hours and I forgot to shave (my legs and hoo-ha):cry: I am so fracking embarrassed!!! I have been lazy about shaving because of my big ol' belly... my leg hairs are so long it's admirable!! LOL

i forgot to share that i groomed my vag today. the exciting part? i used MY OWN EYES to do it instead of a mirror! sure, i have to pull back my mom pooch but i still can see my own vulva, and that's pretty neat. that thing was quite the hairy beast though...and i've discovered my crotch was not spared from stretch marks...but oh well.



..katie.. said:


> My big question of the day is...How is it possible that OctoMom has less freaking stretchmarks than me???????

pretty sure she had a tummy tuck.

wait, i just realized you probably meant in that photo. i'm guessing they just don't show well in that photo; you just don't get that large and only suffer minimal damage.



Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> and It'll be good for Emerald because we've all been there done that and can help her with everything she needs to know ,esp since we ALL seem to havehad such different pregnancies 0.o with different complications..
> 
> ..OMG Tyler almost gave me a heart attack yesterday, it took a while to find his heartbeat, because he was hiding, but I had JUST felt him move and I felt my heart sink when I heard nothing from the doppler til she found it.
> 
> I nearly died.
> 
> Scary! :(
> 
> I had a doctor do that to me at about 24 weeks... spent about 20 min trying to find a heartbeat on the doppler. I'm like "I can feel movement!" and they didn't much care cause they couldn't find a heartbeat.
> 
> They should NOT scare mommies like that. :(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm totally going to use the shit out of you guys so much throughout this pregnancy. You're all going to be like "oh fuck off, we have our cute babies and you're still preggo - that was a MILLION years ago... ugh" ;)Click to expand...

not a chance. mainly because that time will fly so fucking fast! we'll be all "omg, i can't believe emerald is already having her baby! seems like she was just 12 weeks yesterday!"



Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Anyway the cake is a lie. Its good, but it's a lie.
> 
> On that note, did you know Portal ACTUALLY has a hidden cake after you win the game?Click to expand...
> 
> BULL!!!
> 
> REALLY???
> 
> Damnit.Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ3gJCHtLuIClick to expand...

it really bothers me that they wrote "was'nt".


----------



## gigglebox

hell, i was 38 weeks when this thread started, blissfully unaware that i would be going overdue.

looking back, what happened to ilove3baby who started the thread? did we scare her away?


----------



## jules7521

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I'll have to catch up on the last billion pages later - Just wanted to wish you luck Katie because I'm not sure what time it is there, when you're off to the hospital and when I can get online next.
> 
> It's the 19th here already so I consider it Addison's birthday today so
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADDY!!!*​
> 
> <3 <3 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG good luck in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!

need tp play catchup tomorrow!

SSSSOOOOOO happy for you
 



Attached Files:







thumb.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> hell, i was 38 weeks when this thread started, blissfully unaware that i would be going overdue.
> 
> looking back, what happened to ilove3baby who started the thread? did we scare her away?

She threatened me with my life if I didn't let her know I was having a baby...but I havent seen her since. =/


----------



## ..katie..

jules7521 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I'll have to catch up on the last billion pages later - Just wanted to wish you luck Katie because I'm not sure what time it is there, when you're off to the hospital and when I can get online next.
> 
> It's the 19th here already so I consider it Addison's birthday today so
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADDY!!!*​
> 
> <3 <3 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMG good luck in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> need tp play catchup tomorrow!
> 
> SSSSOOOOOO happy for youClick to expand...


Thank you! =D

Also, the thumb sucking picture? ADORABLE.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> We caught her a second or two after the smile... LOL You can still kind of see the happy eye scrunch. Also, this is post bath, so her hair is super curly again. :)

AWWW!!! <3

Do you suppose she's gonna have a blonde 'fro when she gets older? =D


----------



## ..katie..

I'm gonna get all sappy here....


I really appreciate you guys <3 and this thread. And everything.


----------



## gigglebox

keep the photos coming!


----------



## gigglebox

dawwwwwwwwwwww katie :flower: lol

seriously though, i have to say it's been an amazing and fun 339 pages!

edit: 340*


----------



## gigglebox

gah you may have a tiny human on your boob this time tomorrow! please keep us updated if you can!


----------



## ..katie..

Duh. I'm sort of an internet freak. I'm not sure what i'd do without it. Probably live a more healthy, productive life...hmmm

=D

Bringing the laptop tomorrow, so I should be able to update with a picture or two or 129945435....


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> i forgot to share that i groomed my vag today. the exciting part? i used MY OWN EYES to do it instead of a mirror! sure, i have to pull back my mom pooch but i still can see my own vulva, and that's pretty neat. that thing was quite the hairy beast though...and i've discovered my crotch was not spared from stretch marks...but oh well.

 I really hate you right now! LOL



..katie.. said:


> Duh. I'm sort of an internet freak. I'm not sure what i'd do without it. Probably live a more healthy, productive life...hmmm
> =D
> Bringing the laptop tomorrow, so I should be able to update with a picture or two or 129945435....

Yes, yes, YES!!!!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> We caught her a second or two after the smile... LOL You can still kind of see the happy eye scrunch. Also, this is post bath, so her hair is super curly again. :)
> 
> AWWW!!! <3
> 
> Do you suppose she's gonna have a blonde 'fro when she gets older? =DClick to expand...

Probably for a few years. My son was a towheaded curly haired baby until he was about 6. :)

And Katie? We all <3 you too. Thanks for being the catalyst for the best thread on BnB. :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Duh. I'm sort of an internet freak. I'm not sure what i'd do without it. Probably live a more healthy, productive life...hmmm
> 
> =D
> 
> Bringing the laptop tomorrow, so I should be able to update with a picture or two or 129945435....

I almost feel like I should come bring you flowers. :)


----------



## ..katie..

If you want to do that but dont want to drive the two hours into BFE, if you gave me a flowerman smiley, I totally wouldn't beat you with it =D


----------



## Emerald87

AHHHH I'm so excited Katie - how long now?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> If you want to do that but dont want to drive the two hours into BFE, if you gave me a flowerman smiley, I totally wouldn't beat you with it =D

I'm terrified of giving you a flowerman smiley now. ;)

You'd best give us real time updates all day tomorrow though.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> AHHHH I'm so excited Katie - how long now?

It's 9:47 pm on the 18th in our area right now. So 11 hours? :)


----------



## Emerald87

oohhhhh exciting


----------



## Emerald87

Help me. How long did it take you guys to decide names? I have a few short listed but every girls name I come across or Colin suggests I yell "hooker" or "stripper". I've got a couple but nothing "fits" her (maybe it's because she is actually a he??).


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Help me. How long did it take you guys to decide names? I have a few short listed but every girls name I come across or Colin suggests I yell "hooker" or "stripper". I've got a couple but nothing "fits" her (maybe it's because she is actually a he??).

We had our boys name instantly. We just agreed. (Derek Lee, btw.) It took us forever to come up with a girl's name we both liked.


----------



## Emerald87

I just picked one I like; now to run it by his majesty


----------



## Menelly

Hope His Majesty likes it. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Did you keep yours private until her birth? I'm definitely not telling anyone here but would be willing to share it with you guys because frankly, you're way awesome.


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> The top of my belly is very hard. the bottom is sort of squishy. my upper back and shoulders hurt, and its hard to breathe.
> Am I dying?
> 
> Hey me too!! I wonder what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> how much have you gained with pregnancy? there is a question for all of you.Click to expand...
> 
> I have been sick the entire time, so I am still not up to even pre-pregnancy weight... so total weight gain? -5lbs... I'm abnormal.
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> My big question of the day is...How is it possible that OctoMom has less freaking stretchmarks than me???????Click to expand...
> 
> Because she was bigger to start out with  The skinnier you are the more stretchmarks you're going to have. Typically anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> My leg hair got so long while I was pregnant, I half contemplated trying to french braid it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hoohoo hairs were spectacular for a while. Like wig-shop worthy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an excuse, you're big. I haven't waxed in ages due to time and the physical pain. I hear it's worse in pregnancy. And I can't shave because it'll reverse all that hard work I've done for years. The gross part is pregnancy has caused me to turn into a bit of a man - my leg hairs are darker and longer, I have a little bit of a snail trail and don't even get me started on my pubes.
> 
> 
> BUT - if it makes you feel any better they've seen it all before and they've seen MUCH worse. We've had a few students gag at some funky vags so I think a bit of hair will be welcomed over that :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you guys would make me feel better:hugs:Click to expand...




Hun, I wouldn't bother with shaving, they dont care and I gash myself pretty bad if I try to right now :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> We caught her a second or two after the smile... LOL You can still kind of see the happy eye scrunch. Also, this is post bath, so her hair is super curly again. :)

!!! ADORABLE!!!!! :)


ADDISON IS GOING TO BE BORN SOOON!!!!!!

:cake::cake::cake: https://www.curvesforum.com/forum/images/smilies/pom-pom-girl.gif https://www.curvesforum.com/forum/images/smilies/pom-pom-girl.gif

https://www.curvesforum.com/forum/images/smilies/pom-pom-girl.gif




GOOOO KATIE!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

And I miss out on all the chat time, Cuz Im busy working on getting my moms room all ready 0.o el-lame.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm here Ash!!!!! I still love you!!!!!! <3


----------



## Emerald87

YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY He liked it!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

The name?! YAY!!!

I was out to dinner eating delicious fattening outback :)


And now Im washing my cats bed (the fouton) sheets because he's restricted from his room now as my moms borrowing it until May 11th -- Im going to have an angry kitteh..


----------



## Emerald87

Isn't it already a psycho kitty?


----------



## ashiozz

My boy cat isn't the psycho. My girl cat is.. my boy cat IS really smart though.. so I guess you could say that 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

Ladies, the next time your bub doesn't sleep, play them this beautiful lullaby:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESFANzZTdYM&list=UUz5wnzqxdlrhdpaVoRwKe2A&feature=plcp

And I am proud that Tim Minchin is Aussie hahaha


----------



## ashiozz

Hmm, Maybe this will make him not kick me a bunch while Im trying to sleeps? lmao


Hes been very active tonight..


----------



## ashiozz

That song is really funny too :) lmao.. 

Baby wouldnt get it though :(


----------



## Emerald87

Baby would just be happy with the pretty sounds :)

And maybe he's active and trying to burst out of you?! :p


----------



## ashiozz

I think he's been trying to dig his way out for a few weeks now.. But that's not the way out, I keep telling him DOWNWARD is the exit not OUTWARD.. but he doesn't listen, therefore I still have a fetus and not a baby yet.. :(

Hows your little bean doing?!


----------



## Emerald87

As far as I know she's good haha. I haven't listened with the doppler in ages as the ultrasound on Monday made it pretty obvious she's going bonkers in there. I just want to feel her move rather than keep feeling the horrible cramping associated with her growing and stretching her little arms and legs out lol.

I'm struggling with baby names too. I only have a couple of names on the short list and they don't fit her. Even this one I just ran by Colin doesn't quite have that "BINGO" factor. Did you have that "that's the one!!!!" thing with Tyler?


----------



## ashiozz

we bounced a lottt pf names back and forth and we already had a girl name picked but yeah eventually we felt tyler was right :)

I had Zoe on the list for a girl.. And Hailey was the THIS IS IT name if he was a she.. 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

removed


----------



## ashiozz

That'd be really unique AND appropriate for her birth year :) 

does DH like it?


----------



## Emerald87

He said he does but he said he liked Lily too and then all of a sudden said "I never said I liked it" *sigh*

Yeh I was going for the birth year thing hehe. Plus, we like Japanese stuff like ninjas and dragons are awesome too :)

Is unique a good thing? I don't want her to be teased.


----------



## ashiozz

Unique for a girl is usually fine, boys not so much.

Lily is cute too, for some reason my husband likes Violet, we had a huge war over that name. lmao


----------



## gigglebox

i really like kaida. it's pretty and unique without being too weird.

we had our "ah ha!" with desmond. up until then we were shooting down each other's picks. our girl name would have been leena (spelling up for debate) or alice, secondly. 

other back burner girl names: annaleigh, laney, jayla

---

on tonight's episode of laura turns nocturnal, laura is awaken by her son at 12:45 after a mere two hours of rest. fussy desmond refuses to go back to sleep. frustrated and full of rage, laura takes her anger out on herself by punching her own leg (because that's how she rolls) and yelling into a pillow.

---
i can't take much more of this sleep deprivation :cry:


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> i really like kaida. it's pretty and unique without being too weird.
> 
> we had our "ah ha!" with desmond. up until then we were shooting down each other's picks. our girl name would have been leena (spelling up for debate) or alice, secondly.
> 
> other back burner girl names: annaleigh, laney, jayla
> 
> ---
> 
> on tonight's episode of laura turns nocturnal, laura is awaken by her son at 12:45 after a mere two hours of rest. fussy desmond refuses to go back to sleep. frustrated and full of rage, laura takes her anger out on herself by punching her own leg (because that's how she rolls) and yelling into a pillow.
> 
> ---
> i can't take much more of this sleep deprivation :cry:

Thanks :blush:

Should I not laugh at your soap opera? I think you should write a book with awesome skills like that. Des can be the bad guy and you could be the damsel in sleep distress.


----------



## gigglebox

yeeeeah....probably not safe to laugh yet, i'm in a very ican'tharmmychildsoi'mgoingtotakeitoutonmyself kind of mood.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh... That's no good :( I hope he gives you some relief soon. Probably not safe when you're exceedingly tired, but if you're not does he enjoy a drive? The rocking could lull him?


----------



## gigglebox

yeah,not good...history of self-injury (though i haven't in years) so it's really distressing feeling this way :( anyway for me i think i'm too tired to drive, but it doesn't matter since this guy would likely wake up the second i pulled him out of the car seat.

the other thing that sucks is i've been up and down from bed to couch to changing table so much that my incision site is starting to really sting :( 

blaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh i'm so exhausted :cry: and to try and get him on a sleep pattern at night i'm supposed to wake him every 2 hours during the day....when the fuck am i going to sleep?!

:(:(:( see? multiple sad faces mean i'm extra sad


----------



## Emerald87

You're going to be ok honey. Absolute worst case is you walk away for a bit and let him cry and hubby wakes up, ok? Perhaps that's what you should do. I know DH needs sleep but you need sanity and to stay safe for both of you - some headphones and a rocking chair sound good? Or something similar?


----------



## Emerald87

You're a great mum and you're going to be fine. Des is healthy and fine, just being a shit. You're doing everything right.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Help me. How long did it take you guys to decide names? I have a few short listed but every girls name I come across or Colin suggests I yell "hooker" or "stripper". I've got a couple but nothing "fits" her (maybe it's because she is actually a he??).

I did this, too. I also had "whore" and "dumbass" thrown in there. I dont like a lot of names.

Actually, one of the reasons my daughter isn't going to be named Norah (without the g) is because my mom went to school with one and said she was a total bitch lol.

Um...I dont know how long it took. I was intending on calling her Eileen for a long time. Eileen Mae. And then my great grandma died (Grace) and Grace became a middle name. And then Addison just kind of showed up.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Lily is cute too,

Also, i'd like to mention that we went through every single Harry Potter character in search of a name.

Didn't work.


If she pops out with a penis, i'm pretty sure her name will be Patrick.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Help me. How long did it take you guys to decide names? I have a few short listed but every girls name I come across or Colin suggests I yell "hooker" or "stripper". I've got a couple but nothing "fits" her (maybe it's because she is actually a he??).
> 
> I did this, too. I also had "whore" and "dumbass" thrown in there. I dont like a lot of names.
> 
> Actually, one of the reasons my daughter isn't going to be named Norah (without the g) is because my mom went to school with one and said she was a total bitch lol.
> 
> Um...I dont know how long it took. I was intending on calling her Eileen for a long time. Eileen Mae. And then my great grandma died (Grace) and Grace became a middle name. And then Addison just kind of showed up.Click to expand...

Lol sounds complicated.

Can't sleep I assume?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Help me. How long did it take you guys to decide names? I have a few short listed but every girls name I come across or Colin suggests I yell "hooker" or "stripper". I've got a couple but nothing "fits" her (maybe it's because she is actually a he??).
> 
> I did this, too. I also had "whore" and "dumbass" thrown in there. I dont like a lot of names.
> 
> Actually, one of the reasons my daughter isn't going to be named Norah (without the g) is because my mom went to school with one and said she was a total bitch lol.
> 
> Um...I dont know how long it took. I was intending on calling her Eileen for a long time. Eileen Mae. And then my great grandma died (Grace) and Grace became a middle name. And then Addison just kind of showed up.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol sounds complicated.
> 
> Can't sleep I assume?Click to expand...

6:30 am my time.

My night was....lay in bed at 10. stare at ceiling and fidget til midnight. Get up. walk around. go back to bed. stare at ceiling til I pass out. wake up at three. Pee. tell my mother in my half concious state "if the world was unfailingly polite, you could deter a serial killer by leaving empty toilet paper rolls on the wall." go back to bed. whimper because i'm pretty sure that my hips really don't exist anymore. continue until 5. Get up. Watch Mitt Romney. Pray America has more sense than that. Drink coffee. Panic. Get on here.


----------



## ..katie..

Laura, are you doing okay?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly...if I beg....will you bring me big daddy's? The white one...I can't remember what its called but its every flavor of cheese in the world, alfredo sauce, and spinach....

=D

Jussayin.


im kidding.



ACCCKCKCKCKC IM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I'm really not, i'm sitting here very calmly, waiting for the hot water heater to refil. but yeah. O_O


----------



## Emerald87

I'm so excited for you!!!! And I know it's premature (because it's only 10.30pm here) but I wanted to be a smart arse and say:
Good luck for yesterday!!!!!

I'm so original eh? Maybe it's the sleepiness?
I'm freaked out, I'm going to go to sleep in a min and the next time I'm online you'll either be abusing everyone in pain or have a brand new tiny human nomming you booby. I'm all clucky.

Good luck honey, I know all will be well and she's going to be perfect. Be prepared for the greatest and most rewarding day of your life, mummy xxx


----------



## ..katie..

I was actually going to ask how I did, since you're in the future in that timey-wimey thing...(please someone, get that reference)

Thank you so much =D


----------



## ashiozz

Good luck Katie!!!!!!, Laura.. are you doing ok? Did you get back to sleep ?? Don't be scared to walk away if you need to for your sanity :'( ... Des will be fine and he is healthy and you're a wonderful mommy. I feel crampy this morning... Sympathy false labor for Katie I bet.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Did you keep yours private until her birth? I'm definitely not telling anyone here but would be willing to share it with you guys because frankly, you're way awesome.

We told everyone. If they didn't like it, they could lump it. LOL. It's been in my signature since we found out she was a girl.

Honestly, it was kind of cool. We'd decided on "Anna" as her middle name, cause we liked how they sounded together, and it gave her a "traditional" name she could use if she didn't like an unusual name for some reason. 

Turn out, his grandma, who goes by Sandy, is actually named Anna. She was in tears that we were naming our daughter after her, she was so touched. LOL. So when she was all "you're naming her after me?" we were all "uh, of course we are!" Turned into a happy coincidence. LOL

Now: Share! :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I think he's been trying to dig his way out for a few weeks now.. But that's not the way out, I keep telling him DOWNWARD is the exit not OUTWARD.. but he doesn't listen, therefore I still have a fetus and not a baby yet.. :(
> 
> Hows your little bean doing?!

He's just trying to give you a csec from the inside. LOL


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> I think I want to name her Kaida (Kay-Duh)
> 
> It's Japanese and means "little dragon" hehe

I love it! :) I love unique names. :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> He said he does but he said he liked Lily too and then all of a sudden said "I never said I liked it" *sigh*
> 
> Yeh I was going for the birth year thing hehe. Plus, we like Japanese stuff like ninjas and dragons are awesome too :)
> 
> Is unique a good thing? I don't want her to be teased.

I have a very unique first name. Never got teased. :)

Kaida Lily would be a great first/middle name, IMO.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i really like kaida. it's pretty and unique without being too weird.
> 
> we had our "ah ha!" with desmond. up until then we were shooting down each other's picks. our girl name would have been leena (spelling up for debate) or alice, secondly.
> 
> other back burner girl names: annaleigh, laney, jayla
> 
> ---
> 
> on tonight's episode of laura turns nocturnal, laura is awaken by her son at 12:45 after a mere two hours of rest. fussy desmond refuses to go back to sleep. frustrated and full of rage, laura takes her anger out on herself by punching her own leg (because that's how she rolls) and yelling into a pillow.
> 
> ---
> i can't take much more of this sleep deprivation :cry:

Last night wasn't bad for me, but the night before Little Princess grumped, cried, and then eventually screamed from 11:30pm to 3:40am. I was fairly close to screaming myself.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> yeah,not good...history of self-injury (though i haven't in years) so it's really distressing feeling this way :( anyway for me i think i'm too tired to drive, but it doesn't matter since this guy would likely wake up the second i pulled him out of the car seat.
> 
> the other thing that sucks is i've been up and down from bed to couch to changing table so much that my incision site is starting to really sting :(
> 
> blaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh i'm so exhausted :cry: and to try and get him on a sleep pattern at night i'm supposed to wake him every 2 hours during the day....when the fuck am i going to sleep?!
> 
> :(:(:( see? multiple sad faces mean i'm extra sad

If you have a bucket car seat, put him in it and put it on the running dryer. It'll simulate the car without having to drive when sleep deprived.

Then when he falls asleep, turn the dryer off, move the carseat into the crib and let him sleep in it. Your sleep is far more important than WHERE the baby is sleeping right now.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly...if I beg....will you bring me big daddy's? The white one...I can't remember what its called but its every flavor of cheese in the world, alfredo sauce, and spinach....
> 
> =D
> 
> Jussayin.
> 
> 
> im kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> ACCCKCKCKCKC IM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I'm really not, i'm sitting here very calmly, waiting for the hot water heater to refil. but yeah. O_O

Yes, I totally would. ;) I'm bored anyways. Downside is they probably won't let me bring it till after labor is over. LOL

Only downside is: how will pizza taste after 1.75 hours in a car? 

OK, I'm going to cry. I had to put Kesslie in 0-3 month sleepers instead of newborn today. I'm going to spend quality time putting all her newborn stuff in storage. WAAAH! :( I don't want to. :( My baby is getting so big!

I used my "extremely scientific method" of figuring out how much she weighs by hopping on the scale myself, and then hopping on the scale holding her, and subtracting. The scale says 8lbs 3 oz. (But she wasn't naked, so 8lbs is probably it.) She is getting big. I could cry. :(


----------



## ..katie..

fifteen minutes til I leave.

fucktittyassballs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Dear god, Lia, how did you handle the KNOWING?? 

I mean seriously. What does one do when they are already done doing things and they are waiting to go have a child??

FMLFMLFML


Hey, we should all start a baby swapping group. We'll get on skype or something, then draw a D, K(e), A, T, C, K(a), or E out of a hat and then the mom of the baby will send their kiddo to whomever draws them.

No? Not a good idea?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Dear god, Lia, how did you handle the KNOWING??
> 
> I mean seriously. What does one do when they are already done doing things and they are waiting to go have a child??
> 
> FMLFMLFML
> 
> 
> Hey, we should all start a baby swapping group. We'll get on skype or something, then draw a D, K(e), A, T, C, K(a), or E out of a hat and then the mom of the baby will send their kiddo to whomever draws them.
> 
> No? Not a good idea?

I'm afraid I'd get one that doesn't nurse. LOL I only own one bottle!

I was kind of happy to know. I'm a planner, so being able to schedule was awesome. LOL

But its almost time! I hope everything goes well, and you are watching Grey's with her tonight!


----------



## gigglebox

i'm here with minimal damage. outside of maybe digging nails into my thigh a little i didn't really sustain any personal injury :thumbup: i am as good as someone can be who's collectively gotten 4-5 hours of sleep over a 28 hour period. fortunately my mom is coming this afternoon to watch him and i'm sure i'll crash then for awhile. hopefully.

honestly, it's just when he starts wailing that drives me bonkers. but when he's quite and looking at me with those damn eyes, all is forgiven and i just want to comfort him...then he yells and i'm all "YOU DECEPTIVE DICK!" lol

KATIE. you're at the hospital now i think! how very exciting. i'm excited to be on the other end of this experience now. i expect the "I'M CROWNING!" update, damn it. 

I hope she has your eyes...


----------



## gigglebox

aaaaand he just spit up all over as i was posting the last reply lol


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i'm here with minimal damage. outside of maybe digging nails into my thigh a little i didn't really sustain any personal injury :thumbup: i am as good as someone can be who's collectively gotten 4-5 hours of sleep over a 28 hour period. fortunately my mom is coming this afternoon to watch him and i'm sure i'll crash then for awhile. hopefully.
> 
> honestly, it's just when he starts wailing that drives me bonkers. but when he's quite and looking at me with those damn eyes, all is forgiven and i just want to comfort him...then he yells and i'm all "YOU DECEPTIVE DICK!" lol
> 
> KATIE. you're at the hospital now i think! how very exciting. i'm excited to be on the other end of this experience now. i expect the "I'M CROWNING!" update, damn it.
> 
> I hope she has your eyes...

I'm with you on this one. I can live with sleep deprivation when they're being all cute and cuddly and loving. And then WAAAAAAAAAAAAH! and FML kicks in. LOL

Kesslie has what I call her "mommy timer". It's the timer that goes off as soon as I'm starting to enjoy whatever it is I'm doing for myself for a change. I swear to God this child will start wailing within 15 seconds of me getting shampoo in my hair, 100% of the time.

And yes, she should be at the hospital. She needs Hospital Twitter Feed going on for us, or something. I want constant updates, dammit. LOL


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> aaaaand he just spit up all over as i was posting the last reply lol

Aww. :( Doesn't it always feel like a waste of perfectly good milk? :(


----------



## gigglebox

right! sadly i think des was equipped with that too. his goes off the second i fall into a deep sleep. jerk. lol

don't get me wrong, i love my son and when hubs jokingly told me we could give him up for adoption i actually got irrationally pissed...but i really don't want to do this again! i think one kid is going to be enough for me...hopefully. yeah, i know, i say that now...and maybe i'll need a back up plan on offspring in case this one turns into a serial killer or something. or the memory of all this sleep deprivation (because the rational part of me know this is really all that's wrong, it's not the baby himself) will become suppressed and I will beg hubs for another...

but right now, in this moment (well, since labor really) i really don't think i'll need/want/attempt to obtain more than one kid. sorry daughter i'll never have.


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> aaaaand he just spit up all over as i was posting the last reply lol
> 
> Aww. :( Doesn't it always feel like a waste of perfectly good milk? :(Click to expand...

yup. oh well. also when i went in there to change his clothes he had a nice seedy poo waiting for me. so i cleaned him up, changed him, and next thing i know his onesie is wet because somehow, sometimes, he can direct his pee stream up and out and it soaks his back. i think he has a hidden penis back there somewhere. and so commenced change number two of the day.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> right! sadly i think des was equipped with that too. his goes off the second i fall into a deep sleep. jerk. lol
> 
> don't get me wrong, i love my son and when hubs jokingly told me we could give him up for adoption i actually got irrationally pissed...but i really don't want to do this again! i think one kid is going to be enough for me...hopefully. yeah, i know, i say that now...and maybe i'll need a back up plan on offspring in case this one turns into a serial killer or something. or the memory of all this sleep deprivation (because the rational part of me know this is really all that's wrong, it's not the baby himself) will become suppressed and I will beg hubs for another...
> 
> but right now, in this moment (well, since labor really) i really don't think i'll need/want/attempt to obtain more than one kid. sorry daughter i'll never have.

i would have been perfectly content with one if I hadn't gotten the new husband who wanted kids. LOL

And with how high risk any future pregnancies would be... it's a good thing he's willing to settle for one! I don't want another 8 months of injections + a preemie. And I would have killed my hubby for suggestion adoption, even jokingly. Even though I've threatened to sell her off to the gypsies in a fit of sleep deprivation before.

What I can't understand is getting pregnant deliberately weeks after giving birth. I mean, hell, your body/family, do what you want, but newborn sleep deprivation plus first trimester fatigue sounds like a circle of hell for me!

As for diaper leaks? Cloth diapers. I swear, I've had ONE leak total since putting her in them. And it was my fault for stuffing the diaper wrong. Even the super watery poos never leak out of these things. I like them. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

you know, the cloth idea doesn't sound too bad, especially when he's gone through 3 disposables in ten minutes before. i'm considering maybe a combo of use here...


----------



## Menelly

My cloth diaper post disappeared! :( I wonder if they didn't like the links or something? I've never had a post disappear like that before. I had it all written out and everything! And it's not like there's some hidden delete button or something... I can't have deleted it. Either there's an on the ball moderator following us right now (scared) or they've got the links for diapers set to automatically delete your post. Which is weird.

I was saying I use Sunbaby diapers, and I have one from Alvababy (quick google searches will get you the links for those, since apparently posting those links makes my post disappear.) They're adorable, inexpensive (by cloth standards) and work just as well as the $15 one I have. (I only bought one of the $15 ones so I could compare. No difference. Really.)

I combo diaper too... Kesslie is still super skinny legged, and there's a bit of a gap at her legs in the diapers, so I put a disposable on her at night. I'm unwilling to risk a leak at 2am in my bed. LOL


----------



## Menelly

Test link post. 

www.sunbabydiapers.com

ETA: So Sunbaby is allowed...

Weird... it's the Alvababy link. My post said it was going to be "moderated" when I tested the Alva link. Well... it's Alvababy. You can find it on google. LOL And their website SUCKS ASS but their stuff is cheap and cute too.

If you get Sunbaby, get the blend inserts. They're trimmer and more absorbant. I wish she'd had them when I ordered, I'm probably going to get some more of them now.


----------



## Menelly

Oh, and Laura? Kesslie is joining Des in Caramelldanzen. :)

LOL, and Caramelldanzen is upside down! I swear I took the picture right side up. LOL
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-19_10-17-15_123.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

squeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

anxiously awaiting a katie update...

COME ON ADDY! DON'T BE A POT DAY BABY!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo:
dilation dust! :dust:


----------



## jules7521

lol lauragiggle I feel your pain .. this little lady of mine has the uncanny ability to pee just like a boy the instant the diaper comes off when changing her. At 1am this morning I had to strip the bed because she managed to avoid the diaper being held over her.. as well as her clothes and her blanket and only peed all over my comforter.

Sleep deprivation is fun.. ok no not really. I got 3 hours this morning after having been awake almost the whole night through again. I think in the last 48 hours I've had maybe 6ish hours of sleep. I am cranky lol

Oh and between the lovely hormones.. the nonstop pumping every 3 hours ( she absolutely will not latch and I have to mix half breast milk and half formula) and the nonstop fighting between my OH and I.. I am cranky. I can handle no sleep better then Cassie waking up every 3.5 hours to eat and in the middle of that trying to pump a meager 2 oz's ( still :( ), washing bottles, catching an hour of sleep and trying not to kill my OH I'm slowly loosing it. I really really truly hope postpartum depression inst setting in. I love my OH very much but this new irrational cranky cursing jerkface he is turning into is wearing thin on my nerves. I hope it passes, if it doesn't the next few months are going to get messy.

Katie- GOOD LUCK!!! I'll be stalking as best as I can inbetween captnaps :)


----------



## Menelly

Aww, sorry you're having a rough time of it too, Jules! :( Try not to kill your OH, although if he's being a douchebag (which it sounds like he is) maybe he deserves it? It'd be a weird day when Wrenchface is nicer than the hubby?

I'm sorry the pumping isn't going well for you. I'm still inhaling fenugreek like it's going out of style, cause I swear my boobs are empty from about 8pm to 1am. I know that logically they don't go "empty" but it sure feels like it and she sure cries like it. 

And Kesslie pees the second she hits the air too. I've just learned not to take her diaper all the way off until she's peed. (And I keep a spare prefold diaper under her butt for those times she's become a Poo Fountain. I swear... energizer pooer. She keeps pooing and pooing and pooing...)

Can I whinge a bit? I'm bleeding again. I stopped bleeding by 2 weeks PP and now it's started up again, bright red, like a period.

And if I have to start my period 5 weeks after giving birth, while exclusively breastfeeding, I'm going to have a fit. That is totally unfair. :(


----------



## jules7521

Menelly said:


> Aww, sorry you're having a rough time of it too, Jules! :( Try not to kill your OH, although if he's being a douchebag (which it sounds like he is) maybe he deserves it? It'd be a weird day when Wrenchface is nicer than the hubby?
> 
> I'm sorry the pumping isn't going well for you. I'm still inhaling fenugreek like it's going out of style, cause I swear my boobs are empty from about 8pm to 1am. I know that logically they don't go "empty" but it sure feels like it and she sure cries like it.
> 
> And Kesslie pees the second she hits the air too. I've just learned not to take her diaper all the way off until she's peed. (And I keep a spare prefold diaper under her butt for those times she's become a Poo Fountain. I swear... energizer pooer. She keeps pooing and pooing and pooing...)
> 
> Can I whinge a bit? I'm bleeding again. I stopped bleeding by 2 weeks PP and now it's started up again, bright red, like a period.
> 
> And if I have to start my period 5 weeks after giving birth, while exclusively breastfeeding, I'm going to have a fit. That is totally unfair. :(

Ugh I haven't stopped bleeding yet.
I have been taking the fenugreek 3x a day 2 pills. though I may have to go 3 and its like never more then 2 oz.. so frustrating too because there are feeds where Cassie wants 3 oz's and I just dont make enough milk still.

I don't know what Frank's problem is.. maybe its just me. I'm jealous he gets to escape every few days to his buddies house for a few hours and I am strapped to this damn pump 24/7 and he sleeps through the night because well he just cant stay awake. I can't blame him for that i guess.

My OB checked my incision yesterday and so far so good. Really glad though he told me that anymore kids are 100% off limits as I would either miscarry or be a disaster. I think he saw something during surgery that he hasn't mentioned yet. I have a pap in 2 weeks and if that one is also abnormal again I have to have a biopsy done on my cervix. Also they found some fibroids in my uterus. I guess my little lady really truly was a miracle because i should never have been able to carry her as far as I did.
He also nixed the iud, the pill and any other hormonal birth control ( again not sure yet but we will discuss it at my next visit) and said they were too high a risk for me. I wish I knew what he meant. So for now in 4 weeks when I get cleared for sexy time it's condoms for us.. though the urge is dead atm :(:shrug:


----------



## Emerald87

Just to add before I pass back out (don't hate me, I also didn't sleep but not due to a screaming baby) I wanted to share my fun experience. When changing my little bro as a baby, I remember making the forbidden mistake of not pointing his penis down in the nappy. Oh dear. 15 mins later everything was wet hehe - nappy, singlet, bedding, floor, walls, pets (?) :)
I'm delirious. I must have been in sympathy with you ladies because I haven't had a wink :(


----------



## Menelly

Sorry Emerald!

Where is our Katie? Think she's pushing out a baby yet?

I can head up there and bang on her hospital door with Big Daddy's Pizza. You know, so we get an update.


----------



## Emerald87

You're offline - I am assuming because you're driving to katie ;)
I think the poor lady will be a while in labour. I've been told being induced is exceedingly unpleasant :(


----------



## Menelly

Yeah, but induction doesn't usually suck too badly when you're already fairly well dialated, as she is. :)

No, I took Kesslie out for a walk. Decided we needed exercise. Bought a milkshake on my walk. I think I need to remember what exercise is for. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Ooohhhhhhhh, I want a milkshake. I also don't want to get out of bed. I called in sick to work so I'm using the day to chat to you guys, do an assignment and clean up. Father in law is crashing our place today and tomorrow. One of colin's twin little sisters (not the deb dress one, her twin) has been ungodly sick since they came to visit. They're staying at colin's brother's place across the road and we've made pretty much no contact. FIL is so worried about the baby that he's coming up, ditching them until sunday and staying with us. Then he'll visit them sunday for a couple of hours and go home. Glad he's got his priorities straight! Hehe


----------



## Menelly

Well glad to have ya all day! Although the lack of Ash is making me wonder if she went into labor too. Haven't seen her on facebook lately either... /suspicious


----------



## Emerald87

Me too! She said she had cramps last time she was online...


----------



## Menelly

Ash! Katie! You two need to check in RIGHT NOW dammit. >.>


----------



## Menelly

For the record ladies? I think we're now circumcising cats with castor oil while wearing baby bikinis.

Cause the baby bikini thread has gotten fun too. LOL
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/961599-baby-bikini-yes-no.html


----------



## Emerald87

Ohhhh there's a circumcision thread in 2nd tri going off at the moment!


----------



## Emerald87

Ash I see you - update?!?!


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> yeah,not good...history of self-injury (though i haven't in years) so it's really distressing feeling this way :( anyway for me i think i'm too tired to drive, but it doesn't matter since this guy would likely wake up the second i pulled him out of the car seat.
> 
> the other thing that sucks is i've been up and down from bed to couch to changing table so much that my incision site is starting to really sting :(
> 
> blaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh i'm so exhausted :cry: and to try and get him on a sleep pattern at night i'm supposed to wake him every 2 hours during the day....when the fuck am i going to sleep?!
> 
> :(:(:( see? multiple sad faces mean i'm extra sad
> 
> If you have a bucket car seat, put him in it and put it on the running dryer. It'll simulate the car without having to drive when sleep deprived.
> 
> Then when he falls asleep, turn the dryer off, move the carseat into the crib and let him sleep in it. Your sleep is far more important than WHERE the baby is sleeping right now.Click to expand...

Yes definitely! The car seat/dryer thing is an excellent idea too! I did car seat and vacuum once. My second also slept (all night mind you) in her swing for 6 months because I was afraid if I took her out she wouldn't sleep through the night! Lol, so yeah doesn't matter where, just as long as they do! 



..katie.. said:


> fifteen minutes til I leave.
> 
> fucktittyassballs!!!!!!!!!!!

Omg omg! I would be freaking out too! 



gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> aaaaand he just spit up all over as i was posting the last reply lol
> 
> Aww. :( Doesn't it always feel like a waste of perfectly good milk? :(Click to expand...
> 
> yup. oh well. also when i went in there to change his clothes he had a nice seedy poo waiting for me. so i cleaned him up, changed him, and next thing i know his onesie is wet because somehow, sometimes, he can direct his pee stream up and out and it soaks his back. i think he has a hidden penis back there somewhere. and so commenced change number two of the day.Click to expand...

Been there! 



Menelly said:


> Oh, and Laura? Kesslie is joining Des in Caramelldanzen. :)
> 
> LOL, and Caramelldanzen is upside down! I swear I took the picture right side up. LOL

Love the pics! I always turn my technology of choice (iPad or laptop) to my hubby and say, 'look, it's Kesslie!' lol



Emerald87 said:


> Me too! She said she had cramps last time she was online...

yes she did! Hmmmmm


----------



## gigglebox

ASH I SEE YOU

Hey it's a party right now!

Jules--whenever you see this, i am SO sorry you are in what seems like the same boat as me baby-wise (complete with cranky husband). it will pass...eventually (so they tell me anyway).

in the meantime my saint of a mother is here and has allowed me to sleep for a few hours while watching Des.

Hubs came home tonight to share that he has to work Saturday :( i hate when he isn't here. fortunately it's the shorter shift which means he'll be working from 8 until 5ish instead of 7:30 to 7ish...but that's still a long day :(


----------



## gigglebox

jules also sorry about your doctors being weird with the birth control. maybe be a little more pushy with getting answers next visit...?

how are you healing up?

i may or may not have popped a stitch :( shit stings

wait how am i the only person on right now?! that isn't possible!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Katie you're here update now!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Fuck!!! Suppose to be all caps:

KATIE UPDATE!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

addison grace is actually a boy....we have no name yet. but everyone is good and healthy. they just took him to the nursury... i loves him.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> addison grace is actually a boy....we have no name yet. but everyone is good and healthy. they just took him to the nursury... i loves him.

OMG no way!! More details now! I was so scared of that...

ETA: That last line I meant I was scared Kesslie would come out a boy, not Addy.

Weight? Length? PICTURES!! LOL


----------



## Emerald87

AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! OMG!!!! Congrats honey!

How are you feeling? When do we get pics (pics or out didn't happen?)

Can addison also suit a boy?


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> addison grace is actually a boy....we have no name yet. but everyone is good and healthy. they just took him to the nursury... i loves him.

Ho-ly shit!!! Wow!!! I am in shock. COngrats girlie, that's wonderful!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. i too am still bleeding. also the doctor mentioned she sucked out my uterus so obviously that didn't stop the bleeding from still happening.

lia if you are starting to bleed again i hope it's just a residual bleed from labor...that would totally suck if you're having a period again already!


----------



## Emerald87

Apparently for a boy it means "son of adam"


----------



## gigglebox

OMG! i can't believe it! ok now not only am i demanding cute photos but also i want to see what ultrasound shot they had they made them think girl!

holy shit you must be so shell shocked! i can't wait for full details on everything! but rest up while you can, and congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> p.s. i too am still bleeding. also the doctor mentioned she sucked out my uterus so obviously that didn't stop the bleeding from still happening.
> 
> lia if you are starting to bleed again i hope it's just a residual bleed from labor...that would totally suck if you're having a period again already!

I will whine in protest for months if this is an actual period but (tmi) it's bright red, not like residual bleeding.


----------



## Menelly

But CONGRATS Katie, and I hope you're enjoying Grey's Anatomy. :)


----------



## gigglebox

hey at least you don't have to deal with all the pink now! and red and black are TOTALLY boy colors too :D


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> OMG! i can't believe it! ok now not only am i demanding cute photos but also i want to see what ultrasound shot they had they made them think girl!
> 
> holy shit you must be so shell shocked! i can't wait for full details on everything! but rest up while you can, and congratulations :hugs:

 I agree! I want to see that shot too! I, like Menelly am waaaay paranoid too! This doesn't help!!:brat: 

Not to be a downer about the bleeding, but with both of mine I bled for a month straight (to the day with the first... creepy) and then two weeks later had a normal period. It sucked, but everything was normal after that.


----------



## Emerald87

I have renewed hope I'm carrying a boy


----------



## gigglebox

hahah right emerald! i can't believe it, i thought messing up the gender was incredibly uncommon...i guess i stand corrected! i just hope katie's nursery isn't too gender specific. it's a bitch having to repaint.

and now i'm really wondering if ash is also in labor...this isn't like her to just not post...and to sneaky sneak on here without saying anything? curious...


----------



## Emerald87

Maybe her phone was logged on and when she turned on her phone (to call the ambo to get to the hospital or something) the browser was up and it logged her in or something awesomely convoluted like that. I haven't had sleep and my head is pounding so that's my current thought process :/

Either way - she's pushing out a baby. And he'll be a she or something.

We should write a book or a movie. A whole lot of completely bonkers ladies meet online and have awesome adventures of wrong genders and sleepless nights.


----------



## Menelly

At least Tyler is a perfectly viable girl's name too. LOL

Ash! You best get on here before we all are convinced you're in labor.

(And if you're in labor and you didn't tell us first, we are making a road trip out to kick your ass.)

And yes, a book from all of us would be awesome. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Katie is offline :( I wants the updatez!!


----------



## ashiozz

I am NOT in labor. my mom is however in town and I am extremely swollen in the ankle region. 


:) I was cramping.. But they went away.. Baby T is screwing with my emotions :(


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> addison grace is actually a boy....we have no name yet. but everyone is good and healthy. they just took him to the nursury... i loves him.


OMG!!!!!!! Well congrats!! I hope you can think of a name pretty soonly.. Im sure hes super handsome!!!


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I am NOT in labor. my mom is however in town and I am extremely swollen in the ankle region.
> 
> 
> :) I was cramping.. But they went away.. Baby T is screwing with my emotions :(

Poo :(

We were all excited


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I am NOT in labor. my mom is however in town and I am extremely swollen in the ankle region.
> 
> 
> :) I was cramping.. But they went away.. Baby T is screwing with my emotions :(

Tell your mom she is not to fuck with your internet time or you will have days of labor accusations. LOL

Bad baby T! Stop screwing with Mommy!


----------



## gigglebox

guaranteed he's hansom!

damnit ash, i wanted you guys to have some weird internet birthing connection.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> At least Tyler is a perfectly viable girl's name too. LOL
> 
> Ash! You best get on here before we all are convinced you're in labor.
> 
> (And if you're in labor and you didn't tell us first, we are making a road trip out to kick your ass.)
> 
> And yes, a book from all of us would be awesome. LOL

if Tyler is a girl -- he will be Hailey Lorraine,

Sadly Im convinced his boy parts are really there 0.o so I doubt hes a girl. lmao


----------



## gigglebox

emerald have you taken anything for that headache? will you be on to chat at 4am again? lol


----------



## Menelly

I did too. I was hoping to find out they'd delivered at the exact same time. ;)


----------



## Menelly

Ash, can you tell Tyler he's fucking with our internet delusions? And go back in time and deliver him for us? It'd make me and Laura feel better with our delusions. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Ash, can you tell Tyler he's fucking with our internet delusions? And go back in time and deliver him for us? It'd make me and Laura feel better with our delusions. ;)

I sure wish! My moms sitting here asking every few hours if im feeling any pains.. lmao.. she REALLY wants to meet her grandson...

Does Addison have a boy name yet? I dont think I read everything and I can't remember what page I was on now 0.o


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Ash, can you tell Tyler he's fucking with our internet delusions? And go back in time and deliver him for us? It'd make me and Laura feel better with our delusions. ;)
> 
> I sure wish! My moms sitting here asking every few hours if im feeling any pains.. lmao.. she REALLY wants to meet her grandson...
> 
> Does Addison have a boy name yet? I dont think I read everything and I can't remember what page I was on now 0.oClick to expand...

Last thing we saw said no name yet. And that's what Facebook says too.

I want to know the fun stuff. Weight, height, time of birth, etc. But I think she's watching Grey's and relaxing so we'll have to find out later. :( I'm impatient. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> emerald have you taken anything for that headache? will you be on to chat at 4am again? lol

Nup, it's just a sleep deprived tension headache. Paracetamol (acetaminophen over there - advil I think?) has never helped me when I wasn't preggo and I'm not allowed to take the good shit.
I don't know WTF it is - I even had the bed all to myself this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. This sucks ass and I can see how it's sending you guys bonkers.
Yep I'll be here at your 4am to chat :)

Just had a listen to bub, worried my lack of sleep may have been linked to my body telling me something is wrong and she seems ok. Her heart is a bit slower than Monday but she wasn't wiggling just then. Maybe she's tired too.

I was scared shitless after yesterday though. I was travelling on the freeway to go to a doctors appointment (UTI me thinks) and the car infront suddenly slammed on it's brakes so we went from 80KPH (50MPH) to 0 in a matter of microseconds. I was just worried bub or the placenta got a bit of a jostle. Oh and then the prick behind me had the nerve to beep - Oh I'm sorry? Should I have run into the car infront of me instead of braking? FUCKING PRICK.


----------



## Emerald87

OK now I'm even freaked out by the freaky spider shit that goes on here now:
https://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8454494/giant-queensland-spider-devours-snake


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> emerald have you taken anything for that headache? will you be on to chat at 4am again? lol
> 
> Nup, it's just a sleep deprived tension headache. Paracetamol (acetaminophen over there - advil I think?) has never helped me when I wasn't preggo and I'm not allowed to take the good shit.
> I don't know WTF it is - I even had the bed all to myself this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. This sucks ass and I can see how it's sending you guys bonkers.
> Yep I'll be here at your 4am to chat :)
> 
> Just had a listen to bub, worried my lack of sleep may have been linked to my body telling me something is wrong and she seems ok. Her heart is a bit slower than Monday but she wasn't wiggling just then. Maybe she's tired too.
> 
> I was scared shitless after yesterday though. I was travelling on the freeway to go to a doctors appointment (UTI me thinks) and the car infront suddenly slammed on it's brakes so we went from 80KPH (50MPH) to 0 in a matter of microseconds. I was just worried bub or the placenta got a bit of a jostle. Oh and then the prick behind me had the nerve to beep - Oh I'm sorry? Should I have run into the car infront of me instead of braking? FUCKING PRICK.Click to expand...

Nah, thats Tylenol over here, Advil = ibuprofen which is a no no in pregnancy :( 

Im sure she is ok .. UTI? I had one of those in the beginning it was no bueno =( I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Emerald87

Ah, excellent. Thanks for the clarification. I always get mixed up by crazy american brand names ;)
How's your Mum going?


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Ash, can you tell Tyler he's fucking with our internet delusions? And go back in time and deliver him for us? It'd make me and Laura feel better with our delusions. ;)
> 
> I sure wish! My moms sitting here asking every few hours if im feeling any pains.. lmao.. she REALLY wants to meet her grandson...
> 
> Does Addison have a boy name yet? I dont think I read everything and I can't remember what page I was on now 0.oClick to expand...
> 
> Last thing we saw said no name yet. And that's what Facebook says too.
> 
> I want to know the fun stuff. Weight, height, time of birth, etc. But I think she's watching Grey's and relaxing so we'll have to find out later. :( I'm impatient. LOLClick to expand...

I want to know too, Katie went for the total shock factor then left us hanging. LMAO.. It's okay, I'll excuse this and hope we get a nice update soon :)


In the meantime, labor cake fails, and Im ready for dinner.. mom cooked for me :) Im being spoiled :)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Ah, excellent. Thanks for the clarification. I always get mixed up by crazy american brand names ;)
> How's your Mum going?

Shes good she's cooking right now and offering to help do dishes :) 

But she really wants me to go into insta-labor NAO. lmao

How's everyone else?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I want to know too, Katie went for the total shock factor then left us hanging.

Perfect for the end of our first book...


----------



## gigglebox

worried it's going to be another long night :(

hi hoping4girl, jmommy, and kasigirl!


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> worried it's going to be another long night :(
> 
> hi hoping4girl, jmommy, and kasigirl!

LOL stalkers ahoy!


----------



## Menelly

LOL, I posted on her Katie's This is It thread about her telling us Addy was a boy on this thread. So I'm sure that's why we suddenly have visitors. ;)

You guys can say hi! We don't bite too hard.

ETA: Katie's post is
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/906461-katie-349.html#post17244785


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> LOL, I posted on her Katie's This is It thread about her telling us Addy was a boy on this thread. So I'm sure that's why we suddenly have visitors. ;)
> 
> You guys can say hi! We don't bite too hard.
> 
> ETA: Katie's post is
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/906461-katie-349.html#post17244785

Speak for yourself :toothpick:


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> Ah, excellent. Thanks for the clarification. I always get mixed up by crazy american brand names ;)

Understandable, it's easy to do when we constantly have 500 different names for the same damn thing!! I feel your pain with the freeway, I road rage so easily these days! LOL. Hubbs doesn't have a horn and I swear to god when I ride with him I am going to start brandishing the 'one fingered wave' to all the dumb fucks who drive like fools!!


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, excellent. Thanks for the clarification. I always get mixed up by crazy american brand names ;)
> 
> Understandable, it's easy to do when we constantly have 500 different names for the same damn thing!! I feel your pain with the freeway, I road rage so easily these days! LOL. Hubbs doesn't have a horn and I swear to god when I ride with him I am going to start brandishing the 'one fingered wave' to all the dumb fucks who drive like fools!!Click to expand...

I'm sorry - but HOW DOES HE NOT HAVE A HORN? That's like not having legs. I live for my horn (and my middle finger). I even beep when Colin is driving :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

Removed


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> *AHEM*
> 
> I wish to announce my official girls name, if, in fact she does come out a girl (unlike Katie's):
> 
> *Kaida Elizabeth Stewart​*
> 
> If she's a boy, I'm back to square 1.

Love it! :)


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, excellent. Thanks for the clarification. I always get mixed up by crazy american brand names ;)
> 
> Understandable, it's easy to do when we constantly have 500 different names for the same damn thing!! I feel your pain with the freeway, I road rage so easily these days! LOL. Hubbs doesn't have a horn and I swear to god when I ride with him I am going to start brandishing the 'one fingered wave' to all the dumb fucks who drive like fools!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry - but HOW DOES HE NOT HAVE A HORN? That's like not having legs. I live for my horn (and my middle finger). I even beep when Colin is driving :haha:Click to expand...

Dude! Right?!?!?! I honestly don't know HOW he survives! I did used to honk the horn in his old car when he was driving, lmao, I constantly tell him, "You have got to let those stupid asses know they are fucking up or they will just continue to be stupid!!"


----------



## ashiozz

aww Laura :( I wish I could help =( im too far away thoughhh


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> *AHEM*
> 
> I wish to announce my official girls name, if, in fact she does come out a girl (unlike Katie's):
> 
> *Kaida Elizabeth Stewart​*
> 
> If she's a boy, I'm back to square 1.

I like!!!! :)


----------



## Menelly

Oy. Some baby has taken an extra dose of the crankies today. She's wailing and whining at just about everything. WAAH! :(

I need a nap. Can anyone convince Ms. No Nap Kid that she wants one for me?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> *AHEM*
> 
> I wish to announce my official girls name, if, in fact she does come out a girl (unlike Katie's):
> 
> *Kaida Elizabeth Stewart​*
> 
> If she's a boy, I'm back to square 1.
> 
> I like!!!! :)Click to expand...

I sorta like it too :p


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Oy. Some baby has taken an extra dose of the crankies today. She's wailing and whining at just about everything. WAAH! :(
> 
> I need a nap. Can anyone convince Ms. No Nap Kid that she wants one for me?

Miss. Crankypants, your mother would really love sleep, please be a good girl tonight :( I'll give you many cookies when you grow teef :)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Oy. Some baby has taken an extra dose of the crankies today. She's wailing and whining at just about everything. WAAH! :(
> 
> I need a nap. Can anyone convince Ms. No Nap Kid that she wants one for me?

Oy... lol sorry but I read that in a very Jewish way - are you Jewish?

I could catch a flight over and babysit? Can you try the baby seat on the dryer thing?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oy. Some baby has taken an extra dose of the crankies today. She's wailing and whining at just about everything. WAAH! :(
> 
> I need a nap. Can anyone convince Ms. No Nap Kid that she wants one for me?
> 
> Miss. Crankypants, your mother would really love sleep, please be a good girl tonight :( I'll give you many cookies when you grow teef :)Click to expand...

Make them Girl Scout cookies, and I'll pay for the flight. LOL



Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oy. Some baby has taken an extra dose of the crankies today. She's wailing and whining at just about everything. WAAH! :(
> 
> I need a nap. Can anyone convince Ms. No Nap Kid that she wants one for me?
> 
> Oy... lol sorry but I read that in a very Jewish way - are you Jewish?
> 
> I could catch a flight over and babysit? Can you try the baby seat on the dryer thing?Click to expand...

Nope, actually my Opa fought for Hitler in WW2. (Under duress, but still... definitely not Jewish.)

We don't actually have a bucket car seat. We have a convertible car seat and use a baby wrap to carry her everywhere when we go somewhere. (You may have missed the posts about me being Crunchy Granola Mommy. I could totally have one of those obnoxious signatures about "breastfeeding/babywearing/ERF/Cosleeping/nausea.inducing.bullshit.designed.to.make.me.feel.superior.while.making.others.question.their.choices/cloth diapering/crap" signature, but as you can probably tell from my fake signature there, they annoy me. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

and the vibrating bouncy seat isn't working either?? :( aww.. Poor thing. I wish I had girlscout cookies to share but I ran out ages ago :(


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oy. Some baby has taken an extra dose of the crankies today. She's wailing and whining at just about everything. WAAH! :(
> 
> I need a nap. Can anyone convince Ms. No Nap Kid that she wants one for me?
> 
> Miss. Crankypants, your mother would really love sleep, please be a good girl tonight :( I'll give you many cookies when you grow teef :)Click to expand...
> 
> Make them Girl Scout cookies, and I'll pay for the flight. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oy. Some baby has taken an extra dose of the crankies today. She's wailing and whining at just about everything. WAAH! :(
> 
> I need a nap. Can anyone convince Ms. No Nap Kid that she wants one for me?Click to expand...
> 
> Oy... lol sorry but I read that in a very Jewish way - are you Jewish?
> 
> I could catch a flight over and babysit? Can you try the baby seat on the dryer thing?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, actually my Opa fought for Hitler in WW2. (Under duress, but still... definitely not Jewish.)
> 
> We don't actually have a bucket car seat. We have a convertible car seat and use a baby wrap to carry her everywhere when we go somewhere. (You may have missed the posts about me being Crunchy Granola Mommy. I could totally have one of those obnoxious signatures about "breastfeeding/babywearing/ERF/Cosleeping/nausea.inducing.bullshit.designed.to.make.me.feel.superior.while.making.others.question.their.choices/cloth diapering/crap" signature, but as you can probably tell from my fake signature there, they annoy me. ;)Click to expand...

LOL you superior bitch! We have already bought two bucket car seats (second hand) which you can take the capsule out and click it into the pram so there ya go - temporary bucket seats and a pram for us :p I like to buy awesome bargains, no wonder my house is full of crap. I'll breastfeed, no question and I will strap the kid to myself with tape if it's convenient. We've bought cloth nappies from a baby show last year and they're frikkin awesome so I'll be using those after her newborn stage.

My MIL is going to be called Oma :) I'd prefer to call her grossmutter because it sounds like she's gross ;)


----------



## Menelly

Grab a Moby wrap (or something similar) if you can. Kesslie LOVES hers, and it gives me the opportunity to get stuff done around the house. With two hands. Woot! :)

I just got her laying down in her bassinet. We'll have to see how long it lasts. 

Ash, are you sure you're not in labor? I keep having this fun dream about Tyler being a girl since Addy was a boy, and we'll insist that your babies were switched at birth, regardless of the fact they're 500 miles apart. ;)

You are fucking with my delusions woman!


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Grab a Moby wrap (or something similar) if you can. Kesslie LOVES hers, and it gives me the opportunity to get stuff done around the house. With two hands. Woot! :)
> 
> I just got her laying down in her bassinet. We'll have to see how long it lasts.
> 
> Ash, are you sure you're not in labor? I keep having this fun dream about Tyler being a girl since Addy was a boy, and we'll insist that your babies were switched at birth, regardless of the fact they're 500 miles apart. ;)
> 
> You are fucking with my delusions woman!

This book is just writing itself...


----------



## Menelly

Oh, and now I have to ask... what kind of cloth diapers did you get? I've seen some really nice Aussie ones, but I refuse to pay that kind of shipping cost. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Oh, and now I have to ask... what kind of cloth diapers did you get? I've seen some really nice Aussie ones, but I refuse to pay that kind of shipping cost. LOL

I actually believe they're American - the Gro Via with the hook-loop fastening instead of the buttons. Damn me for importing and not supporting local business!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Grab a Moby wrap (or something similar) if you can. Kesslie LOVES hers, and it gives me the opportunity to get stuff done around the house. With two hands. Woot! :)
> 
> I just got her laying down in her bassinet. We'll have to see how long it lasts.
> 
> Ash, are you sure you're not in labor? I keep having this fun dream about Tyler being a girl since Addy was a boy, and we'll insist that your babies were switched at birth, regardless of the fact they're 500 miles apart. ;)
> 
> You are fucking with my delusions woman!


If Im in labor then its really quite painless, but my mom didnt know she was in labor with my brother either at first so who knows? Lmao. Wouldnt that be interesting? Now Im scared Tyler will be a girl. When I first got pregnant I had a dream and he WAS A girl .. And then I found out he was a boy, and his ultrasound is quite convincing, we will see 0.o

QUICK.. force me into labor....NAO!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and now I have to ask... what kind of cloth diapers did you get? I've seen some really nice Aussie ones, but I refuse to pay that kind of shipping cost. LOL
> 
> I actually believe they're American - the Gro Via with the hook-loop fastening instead of the buttons. Damn me for importing and not supporting local business!Click to expand...


You silly rebel you ;)

Grass is alwayyys greener.


----------



## Emerald87

Unless you're in Phoenix where your grass is red sand?


----------



## Emerald87

Or yellow sand? In South Australia its all red sand as far as the eye can see. Pretty at first and then frustratingly boring soon after. That's why all the serial killers come from SA; nothing else to do and they're sent bonkers. DH was born in SA... it worries me sometimes.


----------



## ashiozz

Im in Phoenix, but we DO have grass, it's just actually a weed called Bermuda grass, and it is green but its annoying because it overgrows ><


But most of our ground is brown and dirtlike :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and now I have to ask... what kind of cloth diapers did you get? I've seen some really nice Aussie ones, but I refuse to pay that kind of shipping cost. LOL
> 
> I actually believe they're American - the Gro Via with the hook-loop fastening instead of the buttons. Damn me for importing and not supporting local business!Click to expand...

LOL, and I went and bought Chinese ones. ;) I'm cheap, what can I say? And they work quite well!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Grab a Moby wrap (or something similar) if you can. Kesslie LOVES hers, and it gives me the opportunity to get stuff done around the house. With two hands. Woot! :)
> 
> I just got her laying down in her bassinet. We'll have to see how long it lasts.
> 
> Ash, are you sure you're not in labor? I keep having this fun dream about Tyler being a girl since Addy was a boy, and we'll insist that your babies were switched at birth, regardless of the fact they're 500 miles apart. ;)
> 
> You are fucking with my delusions woman!
> 
> 
> If Im in labor then its really quite painless, but my mom didnt know she was in labor with my brother either at first so who knows? Lmao. Wouldnt that be interesting? Now Im scared Tyler will be a girl. When I first got pregnant I had a dream and he WAS A girl .. And then I found out he was a boy, and his ultrasound is quite convincing, we will see 0.o
> 
> QUICK.. force me into labor....NAO!Click to expand...

<Sends quick labor vibes>

Doesn't appear to be working. :(



Emerald87 said:


> Unless you're in Phoenix where your grass is red sand?




Emerald87 said:


> Or yellow sand? In South Australia its all red sand as far as the eye can see. Pretty at first and then frustratingly boring soon after. That's why all the serial killers come from SA; nothing else to do and they're sent bonkers. DH was born in SA... it worries me sometimes.

Dirt is brown on this side of the world. (Except, somehow, southern Utah.) When you get to the South East US, the ground is red. I always thought red dirt looked cool, until it started raining and it looked like there was almost blood in the gutters. That disgusted me. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Phoenix is actually less brown than say, Nevada... driving to vegas is depressing because it is truly ugly brown desert.. Phoenix has a lot of green for a desert ...


----------



## Menelly

Nevada is like the Texas of the western US. You know, the giant ugly state that could disappear off the planet, and almost no one would miss it. (Ok, we might have to incorporate Vegas into another state, but the rest of the state could go easily.)

Of course, I feel about the same way about everything between the Rockies and the Mississippi. Ugly plain states that just get regularly blown up by tornados and flooded. There's no reason for them at all, and we should just get rid of them. Squash the Rockies into the Mississippi and only the misplaced people in the sparsely populated states will even care.


----------



## ashiozz

NAh, That's New Mexico, Nevada needs to stick for the legal hookers ;) lmao


----------



## ashiozz

I like Arizona because you get so much diversity in one state - we have desert we have valley we have pine trees and snow if you go north :) it's really kind of cool..


----------



## TNW

Congratulations


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I like Arizona because you get so much diversity in one state - we have desert we have valley we have pine trees and snow if you go north :) it's really kind of cool..

Utah is better for diversity. ;) I hate almost everything else about it <cough not being Mormon here sucks /cough> but the scenery diversity is huge here. Want mountains? Bam. Want desert? Bam. Want lakes and rivers? Bam. Want salt flats? Want skiing? Want sand dunes? Want canyons? Want stunning rock formations?

Yeah, Utah has it all for scenery besides ocean. If only you could get away with being liberal here without putting a target over your head. /sigh


----------



## ashiozz

AZ has all but an ocean too :) Ive never seen the grand canyon yet though :( and I Dont think we have any real lakes :(


----------



## Menelly

And (I'm told) our skiing is much better. ;)

And Arizona is too fucking hot all summer long. I die in Utah, dammit. I'd turn into a puddle of goo down there.

I still say we make a Vegas trip for Katie's 21st. ;) It's about 6 hours from me and you, she'd have an extra hour and a half...

Dunno what those who are out of driving distance will do, but hey... we can dream, right?


----------



## ashiozz

DH likes utah a lot too, he wanted to go there last yr but it didn't interest me much, I decided disneyland sounded funner

..Speaking of trips, we're planning to do vegas in a couple months ;) probably for my 25th bday ...


----------



## Menelly

It's times like this I miss the flying for free. Made Vegas trips a lot less tiring. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I used to fly free too (Was a flight attendant) but my husband doesnt like to fly so we'd probably still drive. I bet my drive and yours would be shorter now, because they put the bridge up by the dam!!


----------



## Menelly

Ah, that's cool! Still kind of a long drive, but not too bad. :)

We have too many vacations planned for this year already though. We're going off roading down in Moab next month (hopefully!) and Oregon in October.

And I still miss flying for free. I don't miss dealing with the aholes that that job required, (entitled whiny gits) but I miss the flying. And my coworkers. Most of them were lots of fun!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Ah, that's cool! Still kind of a long drive, but not too bad. :)
> 
> We have too many vacations planned for this year already though. We're going off roading down in Moab next month (hopefully!) and Oregon in October.
> 
> And I still miss flying for free. I don't miss dealing with the aholes that that job required, (entitled whiny gits) but I miss the flying. And my coworkers. Most of them were lots of fun!

I miss it sometimes.. 

We havent planned any but mitch keeps talking about Vegas! lol So we're going to have to go. 

Our next vacation after that wont be til Tylers 3 or 4 to go to disneyland during halloween again :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Ah, that's cool! Still kind of a long drive, but not too bad. :)
> 
> We have too many vacations planned for this year already though. We're going off roading down in Moab next month (hopefully!) and Oregon in October.
> 
> And I still miss flying for free. I don't miss dealing with the aholes that that job required, (entitled whiny gits) but I miss the flying. And my coworkers. Most of them were lots of fun!
> 
> I miss it sometimes..
> 
> We havent planned any but mitch keeps talking about Vegas! lol So we're going to have to go.
> 
> Our next vacation after that wont be til Tylers 3 or 4 to go to disneyland during halloween again :)Click to expand...

Ooh, I WANT to do that. We were going to try to go this year with my son, before I quit jetBlue, but didn't have the extra funds. :( I've heard Halloween there is AWESOME.


----------



## Emerald87

Boobies.

That is all.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Boobies.
> 
> That is all.

Mine are currently mercifully covered up and in my shirt where they belong.

Princess is still asleep in her bassinet. It's been an hour. /HAPPY DANCE


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Ah, that's cool! Still kind of a long drive, but not too bad. :)
> 
> We have too many vacations planned for this year already though. We're going off roading down in Moab next month (hopefully!) and Oregon in October.
> 
> And I still miss flying for free. I don't miss dealing with the aholes that that job required, (entitled whiny gits) but I miss the flying. And my coworkers. Most of them were lots of fun!
> 
> I miss it sometimes..
> 
> We havent planned any but mitch keeps talking about Vegas! lol So we're going to have to go.
> 
> Our next vacation after that wont be til Tylers 3 or 4 to go to disneyland during halloween again :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, I WANT to do that. We were going to try to go this year with my son, before I quit jetBlue, but didn't have the extra funds. :( I've heard Halloween there is AWESOME.Click to expand...

It was a blast, I Went this year with DH but being pregos I couldnt see the changes they did to space mountain :(


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Boobies.
> 
> That is all.


Mine are huge :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Boobies.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> Mine are huge :(Click to expand...

My hubby says he likes my porn star sized tatas.

I say I'd like them more if they didn't require industrial strength intervention to keep them above my waist. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao!! My hubby is a butt man not a boob man so he doesnt care, but he did point out that they look huge today -.-


----------



## Menelly

Hmm... Tiny Human is rustling around in her cage... I think my reprieve might be over. Boo.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Boobies.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Mine are currently mercifully covered up and in my shirt where they belong.
> 
> Princess is still asleep in her bassinet. It's been an hour. /HAPPY DANCEClick to expand...

Then sleep woman!!


----------



## Menelly

It's not bedtime yet? I'll go to bed in an hour or two, and she'll come with me. She's pretty good about sleeping in bed with me at night time. :)

It's just a matter of how long we'll have to deal with the Grumpies before she falls asleep. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

I'm sleepy again. DH came home early and FIL is here. I'm tired and a bit grouchy. I haven't drunk enough water today and I'm cramping a bit as a result.
In my tiredness and grouchiness I'm freaking out again. I know she was perfect on Monday but I keep thinking I can't be this lucky to have gotten pregnant when I wasn't suppose to be able to so something is sure to happen. I'm sick of being anxious, this isn't me and I sound like those whiny bitches that use to piss me off.


----------



## Menelly

We are all whiny bitches when pregnant. You are totally allowed! Thinking something is going to go catastrophically wrong regardless of the odds is part of being a parent. LOL


----------



## Ems77

I have ocean!:happydance: I love our beaches. We're pretty diverse too because we have the eastern side of the state that has desert. So let's see... Ocean, Epic mountains, Lakes, Forest, holy forest lol, rain forest too, rivers, desert on the other side of the state as previously mentioned, and plenty of sand dunes over there, lol and last but not least... VOLCANOS!!!:haha:
I haven't been to Vegas... ever! O.O 
Have been to Disneyland twice, but not since I was 16. My boobies are mercifully leaving me alone. They were DD before I started this pregnancy journey (I have always had to wear serious bras to keep them off my waist lol) and they have not grown, don't seem to be filling either. Fingers crossed that they either know they won't be used or they're broken. LOL


----------



## Menelly

My boobies started at a 36D. I'm in a 38F now. :(


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> My boobies started at a 36D. I'm in a 38F now. :(

Holy boobies, I feel for ya!!


----------



## Menelly

On the bright side, my hubby doesn't mind AT ALL. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> *AHEM*
> 
> I wish to announce my official girls name, if, in fact she does come out a girl (unlike Katie's):
> 
> *Kaida Elizabeth Stewart​*
> 
> If she's a boy, I'm back to square 1.

love THE name. really, i do!:thumbup:



ashiozz said:


> Im in Phoenix, but we DO have grass, it's just actually a weed called Bermuda grass, and it is green but its annoying because it overgrows ><
> 
> 
> But most of our ground is brown and dirtlike :)

i love the plant life in AZ. it's so different from here so it makes me feel like i'm in another world.

this one time, i came in august, and i got bored because my friend was working at zia's...so i went out and walked to her work for a visit. took 45 minutes...so hot! but here we have insane humidity that makes heat about 5000 times worse, so AZ heat wasn't too terrible...

and i can't believe you haven't been to the canyon! that was one of the best experiences of my life. if you have a choice, go right before sunset on a clear day and stay until after dark. the stars are amazing.



Emerald87 said:


> I'm sleepy again. DH came home early and FIL is here. I'm tired and a bit grouchy. I haven't drunk enough water today and I'm cramping a bit as a result.
> In my tiredness and grouchiness I'm freaking out again. I know she was perfect on Monday but I keep thinking I can't be this lucky to have gotten pregnant when I wasn't suppose to be able to so something is sure to happen. I'm sick of being anxious, this isn't me and I sound like those whiny bitches that use to piss me off.

oh hun! you have really got to start listening to the rational part of your brain. maybe think of a distraction when you start thinking that way...? or grab your doppler...?

---

my boobs are just sad. they hardly grew, even after milk came in. my supply is dwindling, but that doesn't stop them from leaking when des cries.


----------



## Emerald87

I think a distraction is highly called for. I'm thinking my due assignment would be ideal. As for the doppler, I think I'll be retiring that - whenever I listen to her I over analyse every change in heart rate. I know you're right, I need to be rational, but who can be when something so precious is depending on the ability of your body to carry and nurture it?


----------



## gigglebox

did i miss the post where you said _why_ you're so convinced your body is incapable of carrying a child?


----------



## gigglebox

btw for me the worrying really stopped once i could feel him on a regular basis.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> did i miss the post where you said _why_ you're so convinced your body is incapable of carrying a child?

Not really. I guess just in my line of work I see mostly bad outcomes.


----------



## Emerald87

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> did i miss the post where you said _why_ you're so convinced your body is incapable of carrying a child?
> 
> Not really. I guess just in my line of work I see mostly bad outcomes.Click to expand...

And I failed to carry the last one...


----------



## gigglebox

that is nothing *you* failed to do though...you silly irrational pregnant lady! i understand though. not from personal experience (though i'm not so sure i didn't have a chemical the month before getting pregnant with Des) but from talking to my mom. but she went on to have three healthy kids--you couldn't stop that woman from reproducing! she couldn't stop herself! lol


----------



## gigglebox

also, of course you're only going to see the bad outcomes. no one goes to hospitals because they're healthy!


----------



## Emerald87

I have moments of clarity like right now where I know that people are breeding like crazy and there are healthy babies born every single day - the majority of births, in fact. But then this will quickly pass and I'll go back to "oh that one in however-many is going to be me because it's gotta happen to someone and I've already been SOOO lucky in my life so far that something's gotta give". Ack! You're welcome to ignore me. I wish I could ignore me sometimes. I want to yell at my brain "FUCK OF EMERALD!"

ANYWAY - How's little Des going? :) Happy baby is happy? Got more photos?


----------



## Emerald87

Time to take little Kaida to bed. I'm exhausted after last night's lack of sleep.

And I hope you've updated us by the time I'm back Katie............... I'm watching you............


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> I have moments of clarity like right now where I know that people are breeding like crazy and there are healthy babies born every single day - the majority of births, in fact. But then this will quickly pass and I'll go back to "oh that one in however-many is going to be me because it's gotta happen to someone and I've already been SOOO lucky in my life so far that something's gotta give". Ack! You're welcome to ignore me. I wish I could ignore me sometimes. I want to yell at my brain "FUCK OF EMERALD!"
> 
> ANYWAY - How's little Des going? :) Happy baby is happy? Got more photos?

well, you know what? it almost never happens to the people expecting it!

no new photos but thanks for asking :) he did much better on sleep last night and almost slept a full four hours! sadly hubs was snoring and woke me up at least three times during that period :growlmad: silly hubby forgot his nasal strip :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

because i'm stalking katie, here is her facebook status "for those who have texted, messaged, etc, thank you very much, and i promise im not ignoring you. just worn out. will reply tomorrow. &#9829;"


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> did i miss the post where you said _why_ you're so convinced your body is incapable of carrying a child?
> 
> Not really. I guess just in my line of work I see mostly bad outcomes.Click to expand...
> 
> And I failed to carry the last one...Click to expand...

You didn't fail, you never know, the last one could have had some kind of issue with chromosomes or something and your body may have rejected it due to that. Our bodies do odd things like that and sometimes we never know why they happen but they do.. This baby has come really far and I really doubt it's going to have a bad end result.. so it's time to breathe the fresh air, you're in Tri 2.. now all you need to worry about is if she's got all her body parts 0.o that's a lot less than worrying if she'll be in there tomorrow :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I have moments of clarity like right now where I know that people are breeding like crazy and there are healthy babies born every single day - the majority of births, in fact. But then this will quickly pass and I'll go back to "oh that one in however-many is going to be me because it's gotta happen to someone and I've already been SOOO lucky in my life so far that something's gotta give". Ack! You're welcome to ignore me. I wish I could ignore me sometimes. I want to yell at my brain "FUCK OF EMERALD!"
> 
> ANYWAY - How's little Des going? :) Happy baby is happy? Got more photos?
> 
> well, you know what? it almost never happens to the people expecting it!
> 
> no new photos but thanks for asking :) he did much better on sleep last night and almost slept a full four hours! sadly hubs was snoring and woke me up at least three times during that period :growlmad: silly hubby forgot his nasal strip :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm buying DH nasal strips. I need peace and quiet. 


Or I might have more terribly irrational thoughts :(


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> did i miss the post where you said _why_ you're so convinced your body is incapable of carrying a child?
> 
> Not really. I guess just in my line of work I see mostly bad outcomes.Click to expand...
> 
> And I failed to carry the last one...Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't fail, you never know, the last one could have had some kind of issue with chromosomes or something and your body may have rejected it due to that. Our bodies do odd things like that and sometimes we never know why they happen but they do.. This baby has come really far and I really doubt it's going to have a bad end result.. so it's time to breathe the fresh air, you're in Tri 2.. now all you need to worry about is if she's got all her body parts 0.o that's a lot less than worrying if she'll be in there tomorrow :) :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I can't breathe fresh air, I fart too much


----------



## hoping4girl

ah! Ok I will stop stalking and say hi, but its super hard when you have 10 extra pages overnight :haha: I'm trying to keep up!! 
Let's see, what did I read....yes, Utah is beautiful, and I'm sure it's tough there when you aren't morman...we were baby shopping in Salt Lake when there was a convention a couple weeks ago....holy crap! I felt altho they are very polite, I was being judged constantly....anyway, love the scenery, and we have red dirt in this part of WY. Altho, we just moved here, I am really a minnesota girl who grew up in Montana, I prefer Minnesota to anywhere :winkwink: and eastern Montana is freakin hot in teh summer, freakin cold in the winter. every extreme. 

Ok, I'm hungry now, enough talking!
*thanks for the hi last night* :winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

hoping4girl said:


> ah! Ok I will stop stalking and say hi, but its super hard when you have 10 extra pages overnight :haha: I'm trying to keep up!!
> Let's see, what did I read....yes, Utah is beautiful, and I'm sure it's tough there when you aren't morman...we were baby shopping in Salt Lake when there was a convention a couple weeks ago....holy crap! I felt altho they are very polite, I was being judged constantly....anyway, love the scenery, and we have red dirt in this part of WY. Altho, we just moved here, I am really a minnesota girl who grew up in Montana, I prefer Minnesota to anywhere :winkwink: and eastern Montana is freakin hot in teh summer, freakin cold in the winter. every extreme.
> 
> Ok, I'm hungry now, enough talking!
> *thanks for the hi last night* :winkwink:

hi and welcome!

i LOVE minnesota! i have a TON of relatives up there...but i really can't hack it in those terrible winters :nope: so, alas, i stay down and over where i have all seasons and they don't last horribly long or terribly extreme...well, at least most of the time. we do get some wacky weather here.

btw, you might find the "Multi-quote" useful in this thread; i know i do when i have a million pages to catch up on!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah that's where all my relatives are too...well at least the ones I like ;)


----------



## gigglebox

hoping4girl said:


> ah that's where all my relatives are too...well at least the ones I like ;)

LOL this is me exactly. my mom's entire side of the family lives there, with the exception of a couple near here and in florida...but that's where all my favorite cousins are.

...not to mention my favorite mall...lol


----------



## ashiozz

Ohh hai!!!! We didn't scare someone away.. yay .. I've never been to MN :( I feel sheltered .. emerald.. you're a goof :) are you feeling any better now? I can get my pom pins and do a weekly cheer in the board to Mark your progress if you would like. Lmao


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I have moments of clarity like right now where I know that people are breeding like crazy and there are healthy babies born every single day - the majority of births, in fact. But then this will quickly pass and I'll go back to "oh that one in however-many is going to be me because it's gotta happen to someone and I've already been SOOO lucky in my life so far that something's gotta give". Ack! You're welcome to ignore me. I wish I could ignore me sometimes. I want to yell at my brain "FUCK OF EMERALD!"
> 
> ANYWAY - How's little Des going? :) Happy baby is happy? Got more photos?
> 
> well, you know what? it almost never happens to the people expecting it!
> 
> no new photos but thanks for asking :) he did much better on sleep last night and almost slept a full four hours! sadly hubs was snoring and woke me up at least three times during that period :growlmad: silly hubby forgot his nasal strip :dohh:Click to expand...

Time to kill the hubs. ;)

You got a good night's sleep, and Kesslie was a little shit. She cried again from 1:30am or so till 4ish. :( She was doing the hungry and tired cry, and yet I could hear her gulping at the boobies and she wouldn't go to sleep. I was going nuts.

I just have to make sure to put her down by 11pm. If we stay up AT ALL past that, she's a nightmare.


----------



## ilove3baby

..katie.. said:


> addison grace is actually a boy....we have no name yet. but everyone is good and healthy. they just took him to the nursury... i loves him.

SAY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT???????????? OMG!!!!!!!! HAppy HE is HEalthy!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> ah! Ok I will stop stalking and say hi, but its super hard when you have 10 extra pages overnight :haha: I'm trying to keep up!!
> Let's see, what did I read....yes, Utah is beautiful, and I'm sure it's tough there when you aren't morman...we were baby shopping in Salt Lake when there was a convention a couple weeks ago....holy crap! I felt altho they are very polite, I was being judged constantly....anyway, love the scenery, and we have red dirt in this part of WY. Altho, we just moved here, I am really a minnesota girl who grew up in Montana, I prefer Minnesota to anywhere :winkwink: and eastern Montana is freakin hot in teh summer, freakin cold in the winter. every extreme.
> 
> Ok, I'm hungry now, enough talking!
> *thanks for the hi last night* :winkwink:

Hi and welcome! In Wyoming but comes to Salt Lake? Are you in Evanston too? <More people I can stalk... whee!>

I like Montana, we used to go up there for family camping trips when I was young. Why we drove several states away to go camping when we live in Utah is still completely beyond me, but we did. 

Never been to Minnesota. OK, I drove into it once, but that's it. That doesn't count. I hear you got lots of lakes and too much snow. (I hate snow. I want to live somewhere where I can VISIT it when I want to, but not have to live and drive in it.)

And if you want to play with us, get used to TONS of new pages all the time. We're pathological, we can't shut up.

And to initiate you to the group: What's your favorite Monty Python skit, and biggest pregnancy complaint. ;)


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> did i miss the post where you said _why_ you're so convinced your body is incapable of carrying a child?
> 
> Not really. I guess just in my line of work I see mostly bad outcomes.Click to expand...
> 
> And I failed to carry the last one...Click to expand...

 I had a miscarriage right before I became pregnant with my second daughter. I also had a chemical followed by a regular miscarriage right before this one. Hope this helps.:hugs:



gigglebox said:


> btw, you might find the "Multi-quote" useful in this thread; i know i do when i have a million pages to catch up on!

Yes indeed!! 



Menelly said:


> ...And if you want to play with us, get used to TONS of new pages all the time. We're pathological, we can't shut up.

She isn't kidding!! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

monty python skit? I like the sperm song a lot.. :) lmao


----------



## gigglebox

MINISTRY OF SILLY WALKS. that one makes me giggle every single time.

((>may or may not own the entire set of flying circus<))

((edit...no longer own. lost in the great move of 2007))


----------



## Menelly

Mine is Political Peasants from Holy Grail. "Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government"


----------



## gigglebox

no update from katie yet?

ok, facebook stalked, picture but no stats yet :/ 

i am dying to know how much he weighed and how old they think he is!


----------



## gigglebox

The many faces of Des:

"My bottom lip is yummy"


"I am wasted off this milk, man!"


"AHHHHHHH, a valid point you make, good sir."


^last photo is a horribly unflattering one...bad angle...he looks huge lol; also you can see the rash he has on his forehead :(


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> ah! Ok I will stop stalking and say hi, but its super hard when you have 10 extra pages overnight :haha: I'm trying to keep up!!
> Let's see, what did I read....yes, Utah is beautiful, and I'm sure it's tough there when you aren't morman...we were baby shopping in Salt Lake when there was a convention a couple weeks ago....holy crap! I felt altho they are very polite, I was being judged constantly....anyway, love the scenery, and we have red dirt in this part of WY. Altho, we just moved here, I am really a minnesota girl who grew up in Montana, I prefer Minnesota to anywhere :winkwink: and eastern Montana is freakin hot in teh summer, freakin cold in the winter. every extreme.
> 
> Ok, I'm hungry now, enough talking!
> *thanks for the hi last night* :winkwink:
> 
> Hi and welcome! In Wyoming but comes to Salt Lake? Are you in Evanston too? <More people I can stalk... whee!>
> 
> I like Montana, we used to go up there for family camping trips when I was young. Why we drove several states away to go camping when we live in Utah is still completely beyond me, but we did.
> 
> Never been to Minnesota. OK, I drove into it once, but that's it. That doesn't count. I hear you got lots of lakes and too much snow. (I hate snow. I want to live somewhere where I can VISIT it when I want to, but not have to live and drive in it.)
> 
> And if you want to play with us, get used to TONS of new pages all the time. We're pathological, we can't shut up.
> 
> And to initiate you to the group: What's your favorite Monty Python skit, and biggest pregnancy complaint. ;)Click to expand...

Minnesota: lots of lakes and trees up north...I am a northerner :) love it!!

I'd have to say my fav is the lumberjack song, and my biggest complaint is that I have babies too fast, I don't get pain relief :nope: 

oh and I'm in Green River, not too far from evanston :winkwink: go there for swim meets for my oldest...who is coming home from jackson any minute I have to go pick him up!!! His first trip away from me...I miss him!! and then soccer in casper over the weekend, so if you don't see me that's why :) phone stinks at internet crap :dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> The many faces of Des:
> 
> "My bottom lip is yummy"
> View attachment 381795
> 
> 
> "I am wasted off this milk, man!"
> View attachment 381797
> 
> 
> "AHHHHHHH, a valid point you make, good sir."
> View attachment 381799
> 
> 
> ^last photo is a horribly unflattering one...bad angle...he looks huge lol; also you can see the rash he has on his forehead :(

Why have Trillions when you can have... Billions...


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> The many faces of Des:
> 
> "My bottom lip is yummy"
> View attachment 381795
> 
> 
> "I am wasted off this milk, man!"
> View attachment 381797
> 
> 
> "AHHHHHHH, a valid point you make, good sir."
> View attachment 381799
> 
> 
> ^last photo is a horribly unflattering one...bad angle...he looks huge lol; also you can see the rash he has on his forehead :(

Kesslie has the same rash. Baby acne sucks. :(

And he's a cutie. :)


----------



## gigglebox

hoping how many babies do you already have? can i assume you only have boys so far? are you excited to be having a girl? how fast do your labors go, exactly?

ash your water is going to breeeaaaak....













NOW


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> The many faces of Des:
> 
> "My bottom lip is yummy"
> View attachment 381795
> 
> 
> "I am wasted off this milk, man!"
> View attachment 381797
> 
> 
> "AHHHHHHH, a valid point you make, good sir."
> View attachment 381799
> 
> 
> ^last photo is a horribly unflattering one...bad angle...he looks huge lol; also you can see the rash he has on his forehead :(
> 
> Kesslie has the same rash. Baby acne sucks. :(
> 
> And he's a cutie. :)Click to expand...

I don't think it's acne. he has baby acne too but this seems like a rash. he has a couple bumps on his eye :( i wiped his face off so i'm hoping if it's an irritant just sitting on his skin i cleaned it off.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> The many faces of Des:
> 
> "My bottom lip is yummy"
> View attachment 381795
> 
> 
> "I am wasted off this milk, man!"
> View attachment 381797
> 
> 
> "AHHHHHHH, a valid point you make, good sir."
> View attachment 381799
> 
> 
> ^last photo is a horribly unflattering one...bad angle...he looks huge lol; also you can see the rash he has on his forehead :(
> 
> Kesslie has the same rash. Baby acne sucks. :(
> 
> And he's a cutie. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's acne. he has baby acne too but this seems like a rash. he has a couple bumps on his eye :( i wiped his face off so i'm hoping if it's an irritant just sitting on his skin i cleaned it off.Click to expand...

Poor cutie. I hope it's not a bad rash. :(

Kesslie is FINALLY taking her naps in a bassinet. OK, she still won't spend the night in one, but I'll take the naps. It means I can get stuff done. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> hoping how many babies do you already have? can i assume you only have boys so far? are you excited to be having a girl? how fast do your labors go, exactly?
> 
> ash your water is going to breeeaaaak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW

**Stands up** ... No leaky.. =( ... I dont want a potbaby


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Ohh hai!!!! We didn't scare someone away.. yay .. I've never been to MN :( I feel sheltered .. emerald.. you're a goof :) are you feeling any better now? I can get my pom pins and do a weekly cheer in the board to Mark your progress if you would like. Lmao

I feel better. However I think my arse gave birth last night. If that's an introduction to the searing pain to come, I don't wanna do this anymore ;) Admittedly I didn't get a cute (even if wrong gender) baby out of it at the end. That's the end of my TMI paragraph.


----------



## ashiozz

Des is too cute, even with his little rash, I hope it isn't a bad one and it clears up soon! Katie's son is ADORABLE also ... See.. Imma have the ugly babeh :(


----------



## ashiozz

HAHA! Emerald :( Your poor thing..

Unfortunately its too late to back out! IM SCARED TOO!! lol


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> And to initiate you to the group: What's your favorite Monty Python skit, and biggest pregnancy complaint. ;)

OHHHHHH This part is fun!
I have to say I have FOUR
> The art of not being seen
> The parrot sketch
> The tobacconist sketch
> The argument sketch (LOL "I'm here for an argument... that'll be $5... WHAT?")

I don't have ANY complaints - this whole thing has been wonderful so far. Apart from the anxiety, the arse-birth like constipation, the trapped wind... Such a beautiful time.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> The many faces of Des:
> 
> "My bottom lip is yummy"
> View attachment 381795
> 
> 
> "I am wasted off this milk, man!"
> View attachment 381797
> 
> 
> "AHHHHHHH, a valid point you make, good sir."
> View attachment 381799
> 
> 
> ^last photo is a horribly unflattering one...bad angle...he looks huge lol; also you can see the rash he has on his forehead :(

I want to SQUEEZE HIS FACE OFF as I nom the cuteness


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> ah! Ok I will stop stalking and say hi, but its super hard when you have 10 extra pages overnight :haha: I'm trying to keep up!!
> Let's see, what did I read....yes, Utah is beautiful, and I'm sure it's tough there when you aren't morman...we were baby shopping in Salt Lake when there was a convention a couple weeks ago....holy crap! I felt altho they are very polite, I was being judged constantly....anyway, love the scenery, and we have red dirt in this part of WY. Altho, we just moved here, I am really a minnesota girl who grew up in Montana, I prefer Minnesota to anywhere :winkwink: and eastern Montana is freakin hot in teh summer, freakin cold in the winter. every extreme.
> 
> Ok, I'm hungry now, enough talking!
> *thanks for the hi last night* :winkwink:

YAY FOR NOT SCARED AWAY PEOPLE!

Good luck keeping up. I'm sure I look like a bitch 90% of the time because I have to read through so many pages that I miss shit said/asked.

Give us intro? (unless I missed it?)

I'm Emerald. 24. A complete nutcase (even worse when I don't sleep as I'm sure the other ladies feel because of their cute tiny humans - I have no good reason :p). From Australia. Studying Medicine. Most likely carrying a girl. First babby. Enjoy punctuation. :)


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> HAHA! Emerald :( Your poor thing..
> 
> Unfortunately its too late to back out! IM SCARED TOO!! lol

I think your fear is far more valid. Do you ever look down and think "how the fuck am I suppose to get all that... out of _that_?!"


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> HAHA! Emerald :( Your poor thing..
> 
> Unfortunately its too late to back out! IM SCARED TOO!! lol
> 
> I think your fear is far more valid. Do you ever look down and think "how the fuck am I suppose to get all that... out of _that_?!"Click to expand...

Yet another reason I was totally OK with her coming out the sunroof. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> HAHA! Emerald :( Your poor thing..
> 
> Unfortunately its too late to back out! IM SCARED TOO!! lol
> 
> I think your fear is far more valid. Do you ever look down and think "how the fuck am I suppose to get all that... out of _that_?!"Click to expand...

All zee time...

you'll feel like that too when youre this far! lmao

I'll be done soon, a friend of mine due a week after me had her baby today. Everyones baby is coming before mine.


----------



## gigglebox

i had the same problem when i was 37 weeks; seemed like everyone and their moms were giving birth before me, including hubs' cousin who was due about a day after and had her 3 weeks early :growlmad: and people on here were popping left and right.

never had a problem with the hard poo. always the squishy poo for me, which is pretty awesome. they say giving a vaginal birth feels just like a nice, big, hard poo. and yeah, they say fully dilated you are about the width of a toilet paper roll...and des' head was not about to fit through something that size. i'm happy with the "sunroof" route too, though i kind of feel robbed of the birthing experience...not because i didn't deliver vaginally, but because i was so exhausted and doped up that i wasn't really all "there" for his birth. it was supposed to be the best moment in my life and it just didn't feel like it; it all felt like a dream sequence, even when i held him for the first time.

rant over on that...

in the mean time i'm a little worried about this bump thing at my incision site. Emerald can i hit you up for free medical advice? what do you make of that? tell me to fuck off if i'm overstepping my boundaries. i used to work at a dog daycare and a vet, plus i just know a lot about dogs, and i had people asking me dog advice all the damn time. "friends" who would not talk to me for months, then just call me to ask a dog-related question.

annnnd i already forgot what else i was commenting on.

(also like the art of not being seen)


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> in the mean time i'm a little worried about this bump thing at my incision site. Emerald can i hit you up for free medical advice? what do you make of that? tell me to fuck off if i'm overstepping my boundaries. i used to work at a dog daycare and a vet, plus i just know a lot about dogs, and i had people asking me dog advice all the damn time. "friends" who would not talk to me for months, then just call me to ask a dog-related question.
> 
> annnnd i already forgot what else i was commenting on.
> 
> (also like the art of not being seen)

You're never overstepping boundaries I promise. You could even ask about your hoo-ha. Although I have a disclaimer that although I will do EVERYTHING I can, my online advice can't replace an examination by a professionally paid medical practitioner ;)
You'll have to be more specific - where? under stitches? size (golfball vs. pea)? Any redness, heat or oozing? pain? etc. How long have the stitches been in?


----------



## Menelly

I was told redness and oozing didn't matter. :( Finally it went away, but I was starting to wonder if I was developing cellulitis with how red it got!


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> in the mean time i'm a little worried about this bump thing at my incision site. Emerald can i hit you up for free medical advice? what do you make of that? tell me to fuck off if i'm overstepping my boundaries. i used to work at a dog daycare and a vet, plus i just know a lot about dogs, and i had people asking me dog advice all the damn time. "friends" who would not talk to me for months, then just call me to ask a dog-related question.
> 
> annnnd i already forgot what else i was commenting on.
> 
> (also like the art of not being seen)
> 
> You're never overstepping boundaries I promise. You could even ask about your hoo-ha. Although I have a disclaimer that although I will do EVERYTHING I can, my online advice can't replace an examination by a professionally paid medical practitioner ;)
> You'll have to be more specific - where? under stitches? size (golfball vs. pea)? Any redness, heat or oozing? pain? etc. How long have the stitches been in?Click to expand...

it almost looks like it's half way in, half way out of my incision. it is red, looks like a deflated pea. painful. seems to be a small amount of ooze but not excessive. no redness around it, no red streaking, no fever or chills. it seems to sting internally a bit too. i tried to take a picture but it's in an unsightly spot!


----------



## Emerald87

KATIE YOU'RE ONLINE!! (some randoms words not in caps so others remain caps)

ARE YOU OK? WE LOVE YOU! HOW'S YOUR BEAUTIFUL SON?


----------



## ..katie..

hi! i'm finally home with Patrick Alexander <3
4:54pm, april 19th 2012, 6lb14oz, 20.5imches

typing one handed is hard... how do you guys do this??

i suck at labor, for reference. the pain made my bp go too high, the fentanol made me pass out, the epidural made me go too low... it was a mess. i didnt push him out...i puked him out. literally.

more later. i miss you guys


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> in the mean time i'm a little worried about this bump thing at my incision site. Emerald can i hit you up for free medical advice? what do you make of that? tell me to fuck off if i'm overstepping my boundaries. i used to work at a dog daycare and a vet, plus i just know a lot about dogs, and i had people asking me dog advice all the damn time. "friends" who would not talk to me for months, then just call me to ask a dog-related question.
> 
> annnnd i already forgot what else i was commenting on.
> 
> (also like the art of not being seen)
> 
> You're never overstepping boundaries I promise. You could even ask about your hoo-ha. Although I have a disclaimer that although I will do EVERYTHING I can, my online advice can't replace an examination by a professionally paid medical practitioner ;)
> You'll have to be more specific - where? under stitches? size (golfball vs. pea)? Any redness, heat or oozing? pain? etc. How long have the stitches been in?Click to expand...
> 
> it almost looks like it's half way in, half way out of my incision. it is red, looks like a deflated pea. painful. seems to be a small amount of ooze but not excessive. no redness around it, no red streaking, no fever or chills. it seems to sting internally a bit too. i tried to take a picture but it's in an unsightly spot!Click to expand...

No redness is good, and a little oozing is ok just as long as it's not pus like. Stitches are always sore (have you had them before?) and the stitches themselves are foreign and thus I wouldn't be surprised that the body is reacting to them. Keep it clean and dry, pat dry after a shower and keep uncovered as much as you can. Wear no undies if they're rubbing ;)
When's your follow up and stitch removal?


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> hi! i'm finally home with Patrick Alexander <3
> 4:54pm, april 19th 2012, 6lb14oz, 20.5imches
> 
> typing one handed is hard... how do you guys do this??
> 
> i suck at labor, for reference. the pain made my bp go too high, the fentanol made me pass out, the epidural made me go too low... it was a mess. i didnt push him out...i puked him out. literally.
> 
> more later. i miss you guys

PHOTOS!!! And gorgeous name. How lovely.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> hi! i'm finally home with Patrick Alexander <3
> 4:54pm, april 19th 2012, 6lb14oz, 20.5imches
> 
> typing one handed is hard... how do you guys do this??
> 
> i suck at labor, for reference. the pain made my bp go too high, the fentanol made me pass out, the epidural made me go too low... it was a mess. i didnt push him out...i puked him out. literally.
> 
> more later. i miss you guys

Miss you to,, im scared imma suck worse ... you did great and hes soooo cute :)


----------



## gigglebox

katie he is so fucking cute! we can't wait for all the tmi details! i want to hear all about the state of your vagina!
---
the red bump itself is what bothers me. it doesn't look right...no stitch removal, should be dissolvable.

never had stitches before. except where the bump is they've been feeling pretty good.


----------



## Emerald87

If she put pics on facebook please someone share one on here for me!! :(
Going to a house auction now. BRB


----------



## gigglebox

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...7695254523_1341307459_3567920_852159235_n.jpg

this link may be blocked for you but i tried :/

katie--one hand typing takes practice; and you have to use your dominant hand. if you can't, fogeddaboutit.

ash, you'll be fine!

i told katie this--it's not nearly as bad as whatever you're anticipating. still wondering if that was true for her...but probably.


----------



## ashiozz

I just want it to happen, i feel like a ticking time bomb but IDK when Im going to explode -.- weirdest feeling ever, and my mom is threatening to ground me, and mitch is grounding tyler >< lmao


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie and i are at the family friendly karaoke place. Shes sleeping thru all the fun! So nice to get out of the house and feel like a human for an hour or two. :)


----------



## gigglebox

i envy your sweet little kesslie.

that demon child of mine is screaming his ass off in the other room. i swear, every night this baby just screams and he's totally inconsolable. he doesn't scream like this when my mom is here and it makes me feel like a total failure as a mom.

when he's quiet, or when i can figure out what's wrong and comfort him, it's all fine. but when i'm so sleepy and it edges ever closer to midnight and he's screaming, i just don't know...i feel like i just suck at this. i just suck at being a mom. i have no idea how to meet this kid's needs. 

i think right now he's tired because i can't figure out what else he could possibly be so upset about. so i put him down and am seeing if he just needs to cry it out...but what if he's not asleep in ten minutes? what if he's got some discomfort i just haven't identified? he can't tell me any other way...and i can't tell his cries apart; i can't tell his "i'm uncomfortable" cry from his "i'm hungry" cry...

BLAH. fuck me this parenting shit is challenging. 

part of me just wants this stage to end, but the other part doesn't want to wish his new days away...

...and from sitting around hunched to feed him (we have no comfortable furniture) my back is all fucked up (was bad anyway) and these stitches...

help me ladies, i'm having a miserable time :(


----------



## ashiozz

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You're still learning and he's having issues communicating still and you're both going to have hard days.. it's going to get better, walking away is great and exactly what you need to do right now. Maybe he's just tired, do you think he could have acid reflux at all? Don't think you suck, you don't ... Im sure every mommy feels that way =/ You're going to live through this and so is he.. just think it through and take some time out for now :)


----------



## ..katie..

So....post natal hormones suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Okeyday...so...birth story/vagina details?

I went in with my best friend, Becky, for induction at 9am yesterday. They hooked me up straight to pit and broke my water within ten minutes of being there. Ash and Em (and V, if you havent already had this with your kiddos)...if your water doesnt break on its own, know this-it's NASTY. Like, all trickley every time you move. ick. Anyway...
Becky and I sat there for about half an hour and listened to the nurse go on and on and on about what was about to happen. I had elected IV meds but signed a consent for an epi, just in case.
Ty (FOB) came around 9:45...still hadn't had any contractions. we started playing rummy...contractions started around ten, and about ten minutes apart. At noon, we were still playing, (i was winning, fyi) and they were coming on about 3 minutes apart.
--random fact that I didn't know to start with...they measure contractions from the time one starts to the next start. so while i thought they were a good thirty seconds apart (end to start) they were measuring them different...haha--
Soo...noon, everyone got up to go have a cigarette and I asked for some fentanol (sp?)...anyway, the shit made me pukey and dizzy and sleepy and didn't do anything for pain, except add annoyingness to it, plus harfing.
About an hour later, i'm puking and begging someone, anyone, for an epidural. The hot ass epi guy came in, he stuck me...missed...stuck me...missed...stuck me...missed, all the while i'm leaning on tyson because the nurse told me to, even though i'm so mad at him i could puke, blahblahblah.
Anywho, after the third fail, I told him if he didn't fucking get it right, I'd just go without. and of course, they can't have their practice challenged, so he got it in.

OH MY GOD EPIDURALS ARE AMAZING. Cervical checks? Cant feel them. Contractions? Can't feel them. someone stabs you in the leg? CANT FEEL IT! It's amazing!
But i was still high on the fent and then they added the epi and so my brain was all fucked up, and my lower half didn't work. The baby's heartrate dropped a bunch, so they put me on oxygen, which helped bring it back up. then mine dropped and I passed out. they added something to the IV, and i was okay, but then would dip out every time a contraction that I couldnt feel would hit. EpiGuy came in again and started telling me what they'd do for a section and I basically told him to fuck off, i didn't care how the baby came out, as long as she came out.
My doctor did a final check at this point, and the head was coming out. I couldn't feel my legs and I didn't have enough lucidity to do anything, so becky grabbed one leg, ty grabbed the other, they pulled back, and I was told to push...which I wasn't sure if i was doing because, with my epi, I COULDNT FEEL ANYTHING. seriously amazing shit. So, i tried pushing, and I dipped out, they panicked, I woke up, they started getting everything ready for an OR, and I started puking...the dr told ty and becky to pick up my legs again, and I kept puking. Anyway, mid-heave, I heard a cry and becky said "oh my god she has a penis!". After the baby was given to me, I had major withdrawls and adrenaline, so I ended up shaking and shivering and harfed some more...Imagine that...my puke-filled pregnancy ended with harfing. Also in this story is me yelling at everyone except for ty and becky to LEAVE, a straight cath, a perianum massage (weird...but i didn't feel it!) NOT making a lot of noise (told everyone I wouldn't...i find it obnoxious when people scream), pissing myself, NOT pooping (whee!) and other things I cant quite remember now.

So, I puked out a boy. Patrick Alexander was born yesterday at 4:54pm, 6lbs14oz, 20.5 inches. He's got my nose and tyson's toes.
My vagina is actually not as much of a wreck as I thought. I bled like hell all last night and this morning, but its slowed a whole lot. my stomach is all goey but it's pretty flat. I met my ribs again! And i can see my tattoo! I only tore a little, which kind of bothers me? but it only required one stitch. I didn't feel it haha. I'm not really swollen, either. It sort of feels like someone shot me in the asshole...hmm.

This is the part that bothers me...and I know its all hormone dump or whatever but...
I miss my Addy. a lot. I mean, I love this little dude. I dont know if Patrick Alexander is even his name...It is legally, but I dont know if it fits him. We didnt have a long time to figure it out. But i miss my Addy. Or the idea of her, i guess. dresses and whatnot. Having a little girl. So i'm all cry-y about that. I feel like i'm mourning, i guess.

But the little man! He's so cute. He looks like a little old man! Except with my nose and hands and mouth and tyson's cheeks and feet. He's very sweet tempered, too, which is weird, since neither of us are. He's A+ blood. He looooves to cuddle. He only eats about once every 3-4 hours, but goes for a good 20-40 minutes each time, which the peds dr says is fine. he's strong...he holds up his head really well already. He is also fairly lucid a lot of the time. stares really seriously. He's a pretty good feeder...has a good latch, sucks well...but you have to get him at the right time or else he'll stick the nipple in his mouth and look at you like "haha, got you" and then not suck, and just go to sleep. He hates having his feet tickled. I tickle them sometimes just to see him get pissed because i'm a bad mom.

Here's the begining of an album, if you wanna look.... https://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/Baby/

And here's a few pictures =)

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/Baby/brandnew.jpg
https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/Baby/IMAG0061.jpg
https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/Baby/cotpatrick.jpg


----------



## ashiozz

aww hun!! Gotta figure your pregnancy would end in puking.

I know what you mean about missing Addison, when I heard she was a boy, I had more fears of what if Tyler is a girl? I would go through the same thing, I've called my bump Tyler for so long I feel like I know it as him and if he comes out and is a girl, I might cry.. and then feel like a bad mom, because I would be mourning the loss of my little boy while trying to embrace the gain of my little girl..

I think I might be contracting .. a lot tonight.. I havent timed them, I want them to get more intense, but they feel fairly common 0.o

Little dude is adorable and his name is cute too :) Patrick is going to love you forever, even though you thought he was addison for so long. He is the same baby thats been in there the whole time, Im just so surprised you had multiple ultrasounds and they still said he was a she 0.o


<3 Im glad he's sweet tempered and he seems to be adjusting well. :)


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> So....post natal hormones suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Okeyday...so...birth story/vagina details?
> 
> I went in with my best friend, Becky, for induction at 9am yesterday. They hooked me up straight to pit and broke my water within ten minutes of being there. Ash and Em (and V, if you havent already had this with your kiddos)...if your water doesnt break on its own, know this-it's NASTY. Like, all trickley every time you move. ick. Anyway...
> Becky and I sat there for about half an hour and listened to the nurse go on and on and on about what was about to happen. I had elected IV meds but signed a consent for an epi, just in case.
> Ty (FOB) came around 9:45...still hadn't had any contractions. we started playing rummy...contractions started around ten, and about ten minutes apart. At noon, we were still playing, (i was winning, fyi) and they were coming on about 3 minutes apart.
> --random fact that I didn't know to start with...they measure contractions from the time one starts to the next start. so while i thought they were a good thirty seconds apart (end to start) they were measuring them different...haha--
> Soo...noon, everyone got up to go have a cigarette and I asked for some fentanol (sp?)...anyway, the shit made me pukey and dizzy and sleepy and didn't do anything for pain, except add annoyingness to it, plus harfing.
> About an hour later, i'm puking and begging someone, anyone, for an epidural. The hot ass epi guy came in, he stuck me...missed...stuck me...missed...stuck me...missed, all the while i'm leaning on tyson because the nurse told me to, even though i'm so mad at him i could puke, blahblahblah.
> Anywho, after the third fail, I told him if he didn't fucking get it right, I'd just go without. and of course, they can't have their practice challenged, so he got it in.
> 
> OH MY GOD EPIDURALS ARE AMAZING. Cervical checks? Cant feel them. Contractions? Can't feel them. someone stabs you in the leg? CANT FEEL IT! It's amazing!
> But i was still high on the fent and then they added the epi and so my brain was all fucked up, and my lower half didn't work. The baby's heartrate dropped a bunch, so they put me on oxygen, which helped bring it back up. then mine dropped and I passed out. they added something to the IV, and i was okay, but then would dip out every time a contraction that I couldnt feel would hit. EpiGuy came in again and started telling me what they'd do for a section and I basically told him to fuck off, i didn't care how the baby came out, as long as she came out.
> My doctor did a final check at this point, and the head was coming out. I couldn't feel my legs and I didn't have enough lucidity to do anything, so becky grabbed one leg, ty grabbed the other, they pulled back, and I was told to push...which I wasn't sure if i was doing because, with my epi, I COULDNT FEEL ANYTHING. seriously amazing shit. So, i tried pushing, and I dipped out, they panicked, I woke up, they started getting everything ready for an OR, and I started puking...the dr told ty and becky to pick up my legs again, and I kept puking. Anyway, mid-heave, I heard a cry and becky said "oh my god she has a penis!". After the baby was given to me, I had major withdrawls and adrenaline, so I ended up shaking and shivering and harfed some more...Imagine that...my puke-filled pregnancy ended with harfing. Also in this story is me yelling at everyone except for ty and becky to LEAVE, a straight cath, a perianum massage (weird...but i didn't feel it!) NOT making a lot of noise (told everyone I wouldn't...i find it obnoxious when people scream), pissing myself, NOT pooping (whee!) and other things I cant quite remember now.
> 
> So, I puked out a boy. Patrick Alexander was born yesterday at 4:54pm, 6lbs14oz, 20.5 inches. He's got my nose and tyson's toes.
> My vagina is actually not as much of a wreck as I thought. I bled like hell all last night and this morning, but its slowed a whole lot. my stomach is all goey but it's pretty flat. I met my ribs again! And i can see my tattoo! I only tore a little, which kind of bothers me? but it only required one stitch. I didn't feel it haha. I'm not really swollen, either. It sort of feels like someone shot me in the asshole...hmm.
> 
> This is the part that bothers me...and I know its all hormone dump or whatever but...
> I miss my Addy. a lot. I mean, I love this little dude. I dont know if Patrick Alexander is even his name...It is legally, but I dont know if it fits him. We didnt have a long time to figure it out. But i miss my Addy. Or the idea of her, i guess. dresses and whatnot. Having a little girl. So i'm all cry-y about that. I feel like i'm mourning, i guess.
> 
> But the little man! He's so cute. He looks like a little old man! Except with my nose and hands and mouth and tyson's cheeks and feet. He's very sweet tempered, too, which is weird, since neither of us are. He's A+ blood. He looooves to cuddle. He only eats about once every 3-4 hours, but goes for a good 20-40 minutes each time, which the peds dr says is fine. he's strong...he holds up his head really well already. He is also fairly lucid a lot of the time. stares really seriously. He's a pretty good feeder...has a good latch, sucks well...but you have to get him at the right time or else he'll stick the nipple in his mouth and look at you like "haha, got you" and then not suck, and just go to sleep. He hates having his feet tickled. I tickle them sometimes just to see him get pissed because i'm a bad mom.
> 
> Here's the begining of an album, if you wanna look.... https://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/Baby/
> 
> And here's a few pictures =)
> 
> https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/Baby/brandnew.jpg
> https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/Baby/IMAG0061.jpg
> https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/Baby/cotpatrick.jpg


Damn you making me cry. What a gorgeous bub and an awesome birth story. I'm sorry about you missing Addy and it's so completely understandable.
Well done on not pooping! It's my ultimate nightmare. And what a shit anaesthetist missing 3 times.
He's got your cheeky personality already.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i envy your sweet little kesslie.
> 
> that demon child of mine is screaming his ass off in the other room. i swear, every night this baby just screams and he's totally inconsolable. he doesn't scream like this when my mom is here and it makes me feel like a total failure as a mom.
> 
> when he's quiet, or when i can figure out what's wrong and comfort him, it's all fine. but when i'm so sleepy and it edges ever closer to midnight and he's screaming, i just don't know...i feel like i just suck at this. i just suck at being a mom. i have no idea how to meet this kid's needs.
> 
> i think right now he's tired because i can't figure out what else he could possibly be so upset about. so i put him down and am seeing if he just needs to cry it out...but what if he's not asleep in ten minutes? what if he's got some discomfort i just haven't identified? he can't tell me any other way...and i can't tell his cries apart; i can't tell his "i'm uncomfortable" cry from his "i'm hungry" cry...
> 
> BLAH. fuck me this parenting shit is challenging.
> 
> part of me just wants this stage to end, but the other part doesn't want to wish his new days away...
> 
> ...and from sitting around hunched to feed him (we have no comfortable furniture) my back is all fucked up (was bad anyway) and these stitches...
> 
> help me ladies, i'm having a miserable time :(

I'm sorry hon. :( Kesslie has her grumpy times too. I read that inconsolable grumping in the evening/night is completely developmentally normal for newborns. I try to remind myself of that when Kesslie is being a little shit and I want to pull my hair out.

But also, ask your peds about possible reflux. Tyler's screaming bloody murder didn't stop till we got him on baby Zantac. Doesn't hurt to ask a doctor?

And I totally wished the first 4 months of Tyler's life away. PPD + worst breastfeeding experience + reflux + shitty MIL interference meant "fml time just pass!!" Don't feel guilty, these months can SUCK.


----------



## Menelly

Katie, awesome story... and I totally understand missing Addy. He's adorable and perfect and of course you love him deeply, but it's like you lost one baby and gained an entirely new one. Of course you're emotional about that!

He is a doll though, and go you, using those well honed puking muscles for harfing out a baby. See, no wonder you were always so sick! Harfing gave you the muscles you needed!


----------



## Emerald87

removed


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald, thats wonderful!!!! I hope you get your puppy, too. keep us updated on it...like with pictures =D


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald, thats wonderful!!!! I hope you get your puppy, too. keep us updated on it...like with pictures =D

How's Patrick? His lips are irresistible. Is that weird to say that about a day old baby? ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Awwwww you're a mummy now. Only 3 of us left and I'm pretty sure Ash is going to pop in the next 24hrs or so. Then only 2 and then I'll be fat and alone for a while.

I'm just _so _thrilled for you I can barely express it. I'm so proud of you, you did and are doing amazingly even though you've been dealt an interesting hand. He's so damn gorgeous and nice and small - I want mine that small; any tips? ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Awwwww you're a mummy now. Only 3 of us left and I'm pretty sure Ash is going to pop in the next 24hrs or so. Then only 2 and then I'll be fat and alone for a while.
> 
> I'm just _so _thrilled for you I can barely express it. I'm so proud of you, you did and are doing amazingly even though you've been dealt an interesting hand. He's so damn gorgeous and nice and small - I want mine that small; any tips? ;)

I think they just sort of come out that way. :happydance:

hims likes the puter light


----------



## Ems77

How many ultrasounds told you he was a girl? I am waaaay paranoid now  LOL


----------



## Ems77

Wait, did I even congratulate you yet, befor popping off with that? I thought I did, but now I don't remember, I feel like an ass! Congrats Katie! He is adorable!!!:happydance: And I had the water trickle with both of mine, at home, lol, yep, like peeing... All warm and cuddly... Lmao!


----------



## Emerald87

I'm all alllooooonnnneeeee.... singing to myself.... needing somebody to love

_Find me. Somebody to luuurrrve.
Find me. Somebody to luuurrrve.
Somebody. Somebody. Somebody. Somebody.
Somebody TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Lurrrrrrrrrruuurrrrruuuurrvvvvvveeeeeee_


----------



## gigglebox

i am back. again not dead, and again did not punch Des lol; besides, we got his social security card yesterday. Hubs says, "he's on the grid now, you can't get away with murder." lol

ugh, i just get so tired and irrational. and i know it's because i'm tired. i hate it. 

---

katie!!!!!!!! my lanta he's adorable. i think we can all sympathize with the loss of Addy, and I'm sorry for that. but i promise it will pass. the first few days after birth are the worst as far as emotions go. my god, i must have randomly burst into tears every couple of hours. it would happen at reasonable times (like des not latching) and then at unreasonable times (like hubs asking me if i was hungry). but it will all get easier.

so? was i right? not as bad as you had thought it would be? those meds fucked me up too (blood pressure). i hated whatever they gave me to combat it dropping because it just made my heart race which made me panicky since i have heart issues anyway and for awhile had this paranoia that something with my heart would go wrong during birth...

regardless, you make a cute baby. how is FOB acting now? i saw his proud facebook announcement and i'm hoping it's a baby euphoria that sticks this time around.

p.s. i don't know who becky is but high-five her for me on an excellent "it's a boy" announcement following his immediate vaginal descent. that's too funny!

OH, and water breaking--isn't it gross?! at first the gush is like, "EW..." then the trickle is all, "ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...ewwwwwwwwww...ewww stop ewwwwwww...." and it just never seems to.

fuckyeahepidurals.

and please when you get a chance let us see those ultrasounds! i'm going to facebook stalk and see if you have any up there...

---

ASH omg you might be going into labor! are they coming closer together? i hope you're able to pop on here and tell us if you're leaving for the hospital, if it comes to that...

SQUEEE! also, the whole fucking up the gender that far into the game is pretty rare. i don't think you have anything to worry about. and if it does happen to you for some freaky reason, we'll know that you and katie just cosmically exchanged babies somehow.


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah im caught up! First, congrats Katie!! And I know if my Lizzie comes out aboy I will be disappointed too,but I decided im bringing a boy outfit to the hosp just in case :) beautiful baby boy you have!!!

Background on me: im 32, (I feel old, my niece is graduating next year!) I have two boys, 10 and 7. And two naughty dogs. We were going to adopt our third, but apparently if u get busted for pot when you are 18 you can't.stupid husband ;) and they tell me thisbaby is a girl but I'll believe UT when I see it. 
Drove to soccer last night with one puking kid, reminded me of why I was done having kids ;) now I'm in my camper with a sick 7 year old missing soccer :( but, he was super hungry this morning so I assume that's good.


----------



## ..katie..

Hi! Do you have a name we can call you? Or shall we go with "4"?

What kind of dogs do you have? I hope your little person is unsick soon, and that the littlest one is a girl for you =D

Also, thank you =D

Aaanddd, by "caught up" do you mean you read 366 pages? I'm still missing about 10...i need to catch up. If you didn't read all 366, we can all introduce ourselves =D


----------



## ..katie..

ASH. Are you in labor????


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww you're a mummy now. Only 3 of us left and I'm pretty sure Ash is going to pop in the next 24hrs or so. Then only 2 and then I'll be fat and alone for a while.
> 
> I'm just _so _thrilled for you I can barely express it. I'm so proud of you, you did and are doing amazingly even though you've been dealt an interesting hand. He's so damn gorgeous and nice and small - I want mine that small; any tips? ;)
> 
> I think they just sort of come out that way. :happydance:
> 
> hims likes the puter lightClick to expand...

Kesslie likes computer lights too. :) She also loves when we turn on anime or cartoons for her, and loves this baby game I found: https://www.fisher-price.com/us/playtime/games/infantGames_A_BE.asp

She can't smash the keyboard herself yet, but she smiles when I do it.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ASH. Are you in labor????

She's probably getting breakfast in bed courtesy of Mom. :)

So is he going to be Pat or the full Patrick? 

See, now Kesslie and Patrick can have an arranged dating. They'll meet up in Park City and fall in lurve!


----------



## ashiozz

EMERALD!! Thats very exciting :) You'll be able to set up a nice nursery too!


----------



## ashiozz

NO! My contractions stopped. Eff that :( ...


But I lost three pounds of waterweight last night by peeing about every 10 minutes!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> ASH. Are you in labor????
> 
> She's probably getting breakfast in bed courtesy of Mom. :)
> 
> So is he going to be Pat or the full Patrick?
> 
> See, now Kesslie and Patrick can have an arranged dating. They'll meet up in Park City and fall in lurve!Click to expand...

Patrick. Half hims family is calling him "xander" already, though. Im going to call him kid for a while. I had someone come over today and ask his name, and I said "addison grace"...then said "wait"...and then couldn't remember his name. So then I started bawling and they left very rapidly. Oy.

Edit: DUDE! They can go get Einstiens Bagels together! And be all yuppy-y at park city!!! AWWWWW


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> ASH. Are you in labor????
> 
> She's probably getting breakfast in bed courtesy of Mom. :)
> 
> So is he going to be Pat or the full Patrick?
> 
> See, now Kesslie and Patrick can have an arranged dating. They'll meet up in Park City and fall in lurve!Click to expand...
> 
> Patrick. Half hims family is calling him "xander" already, though. Im going to call him kid for a while. I had someone come over today and ask his name, and I said "addison grace"...then said "wait"...and then couldn't remember his name. So then I started bawling and they left very rapidly. Oy.
> 
> Edit: DUDE! They can go get Einstiens Bagels together! And be all yuppy-y at park city!!! AWWWWWClick to expand...


I can't name a child Xander after watching Drawn together... ><


But, If you find that his name doesn't fit, you can always change it I suppose? =( Im sorry that you're having a rough time with things, its understandable.. I mean, you JUST had a scan not that long ago, Im still in shock too, and I'd be going through the same thing..

You did however manage to get him in boys clothes FAST.. Tyler/hailey would be going home in Tylers clothes if that were me, lmao


----------



## ..katie..

Well, we had some boy clothes just in case...because i've been saying for MONTHS "the dr didn't say there are girl parts. she just said 'i dont see boy parts'". Humph. Plus, everyone had been told NO MORE CLOTHES, so when they heard boy, they went batshit and bought out walmart.
I've only had three scans since, and including, the gender scan. My doctor was a little bewildered.

I'm not doing too bad, really. just hormone dump. I can't bring myself to empty out her drawers for his things, though. or to empty out the diaper bag. I was so excited for some of those dresses. Gah i'm whiney.


So, my nipples are bleeding. like profusely. But I pumped and got a bit, and mixed it in with some formula. I was worried i was starving him. He really only ate about 2oz, though, and a lot of that went down his shirt since I'm bad at feeding either way. His output is good though, so i'm not logically worried, just irrationally worried. I cant stop kissing his soft spot...oops!


----------



## ..katie..

Also, I could just go ahead and call him Foxy Love


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> ah! Ok I will stop stalking and say hi, but its super hard when you have 10 extra pages overnight :haha: I'm trying to keep up!!
> Let's see, what did I read....yes, Utah is beautiful, and I'm sure it's tough there when you aren't morman...we were baby shopping in Salt Lake when there was a convention a couple weeks ago....holy crap! I felt altho they are very polite, I was being judged constantly....anyway, love the scenery, and we have red dirt in this part of WY. Altho, we just moved here, I am really a minnesota girl who grew up in Montana, I prefer Minnesota to anywhere :winkwink: and eastern Montana is freakin hot in teh summer, freakin cold in the winter. every extreme.
> 
> Ok, I'm hungry now, enough talking!
> *thanks for the hi last night* :winkwink:
> 
> Hi and welcome! In Wyoming but comes to Salt Lake? Are you in Evanston too? <More people I can stalk... whee!>
> 
> I like Montana, we used to go up there for family camping trips when I was young. Why we drove several states away to go camping when we live in Utah is still completely beyond me, but we did.
> 
> Never been to Minnesota. OK, I drove into it once, but that's it. That doesn't count. I hear you got lots of lakes and too much snow. (I hate snow. I want to live somewhere where I can VISIT it when I want to, but not have to live and drive in it.)
> 
> And if you want to play with us, get used to TONS of new pages all the time. We're pathological, we can't shut up.
> 
> And to initiate you to the group: What's your favorite Monty Python skit, and biggest pregnancy complaint. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Minnesota: lots of lakes and trees up north...I am a northerner :) love it!!
> 
> I'd have to say my fav is the lumberjack song, and my biggest complaint is that I have babies too fast, I don't get pain relief :nope:
> 
> oh and I'm in Green River, not too far from evanston :winkwink: go there for swim meets for my oldest...who is coming home from jackson any minute I have to go pick him up!!! His first trip away from me...I miss him!! and then soccer in casper over the weekend, so if you don't see me that's why :) phone stinks at internet crap :dohh:Click to expand...

OH MY GOD YOURE FROM GREEN RIVER??? I SERIOUSLY JUST MOVED FROM THERE. Who do you know! whats your name! Ah! I'm reading the pages backwards so I don't know if you said it yet!! AAAHHH! You might know FOB and his family!


okay i feel like a loony toon.


----------



## ashiozz

Foxy love.. lmao... =) Thats way more approriate.

I think she spells it with two x's though..


hmmm... If Ty comes out a girl I will send you his boy clothes :) lmao ... He probably wont though, but you have me paranoid now.


It's irrational 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> But CONGRATS Katie, and I hope you're enjoying Grey's Anatomy. :)

LMAO---I actually did watch it. Can't remember a single fucking thing about it though, other than christinas shirt made her look chunky.




(just had to comment on that...i know we're way ahead. but it made me giggle)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Foxy love.. lmao... =) Thats way more approriate.
> 
> I think she spells it with two x's though..
> 
> 
> hmmm... If Ty comes out a girl I will send you his boy clothes :) lmao ... He probably wont though, but you have me paranoid now.
> 
> 
> It's irrational 0.o

And vice versa for the girl thing. Seriously i have some cute shit. I'm keeping some of it, and the rest will probably be donated. or I could get knocked up again. Either or.


----------



## ashiozz

I actually own ONE girl outfit I havent been able to find anyone to give it to this whole pregnancy.. lmao... I joke that its a sign ty is really a girl 0.o


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> ASH. Are you in labor????
> 
> She's probably getting breakfast in bed courtesy of Mom. :)
> 
> So is he going to be Pat or the full Patrick?
> 
> See, now Kesslie and Patrick can have an arranged dating. They'll meet up in Park City and fall in lurve!Click to expand...
> 
> Patrick. Half hims family is calling him "xander" already, though. Im going to call him kid for a while. I had someone come over today and ask his name, and I said "addison grace"...then said "wait"...and then couldn't remember his name. So then I started bawling and they left very rapidly. Oy.
> 
> Edit: DUDE! They can go get Einstiens Bagels together! And be all yuppy-y at park city!!! AWWWWWClick to expand...

I saw the Xander thing on Facebook and wondered... 

Sorry about the breakdown. That has to be so hard. :(

And yes, we will have little hippie babies!! :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Foxy love.. lmao... =) Thats way more approriate.
> 
> I think she spells it with two x's though..
> 
> 
> hmmm... If Ty comes out a girl I will send you his boy clothes :) lmao ... He probably wont though, but you have me paranoid now.
> 
> 
> It's irrational 0.o
> 
> And vice versa for the girl thing. Seriously i have some cute shit. I'm keeping some of it, and the rest will probably be donated. or I could get knocked up again. Either or.Click to expand...

Well, if it's SUPER cute, Kesslie is in 0-3 now. Just sayin. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

It's a size 0-3!! Uhm, Its from disneyland.. lemme see if i can find a pic of the outfit... oki, took a pic cuz they dont have it on their website. So when I went to Disneyland in Oct, MIL demanded we buy baby an outfit, I didnt know gender yet so I Got two.. this was the girlie one :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0252.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emerald87

4.50am

I'm going back to sleep. Stupid peeing every hour.


----------



## ashiozz

:( itll get better temporarily at some point :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> :( itll get better temporarily at some point :)

Until it gets way worse again!! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

right? I had it SO GOOD until last night, seriously, but I was retaining A LOT of water and lost 3lbs in a night.. wtf? lmao


----------



## Emerald87

How are you feeling, Ash? You'll no longer have a pot baby so, you know, feel free to labour away now!


----------



## gigglebox

the peeing every second goes away after birth.

katie--if you have bloody nips it could mean he isn't pulling enough in his mouth during feedings. they fucked my nips up at the hospital by giving me a nipple shield that pulled out the end of it, which was something they only give people who have really flat nips (mine are not flat). so he just basically nommed/chewed up the ends of them and they were cracked, bruised and bleeding. not good.


----------



## ..katie..

I dont like this mommyhood thing =( i like him but I dont like this.


This goes away, right?


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> I dont like this mommyhood thing =( i like him but I dont like this.
> 
> 
> This goes away, right?

Oh honies :hugs: You ok? What's on your mind?

I assume it comes and goes (obviously not knowing personally again). From a study point of view (sorry :( it's all I know) the baby blues are _completely _normal and clear up within 2 weeks. If these feelings go beyond 2 weeks that's when to seek some help. Of course, if you need to talk to someone now (other than us, cuz we're all here for you!!) you don't need to wait 2 weeks. :hugs::hugs: I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> How are you feeling, Ash? You'll no longer have a pot baby so, you know, feel free to labour away now!

Well, I walked around babies R us and bought more clothes, then went to the store, cooked dinner and I have pineapple in the fridge to try now too..

lmao but I am still not in labor :(


Katie!! I'm sorry you're feeling down... :hugs: I do think it passes and will get easier, but its still new and a huge change for you. It'll get easier... =/ Im still not a mommy yet either but I hear its normal hun =/


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling, Ash? You'll no longer have a pot baby so, you know, feel free to labour away now!
> 
> Well, I walked around babies R us and bought more clothes, then went to the store, cooked dinner and I have pineapple in the fridge to try now too..
> 
> lmao but I am still not in labor :(
> 
> 
> Katie!! I'm sorry you're feeling down... :hugs: I do think it passes and will get easier, but its still new and a huge change for you. It'll get easier... =/ Im still not a mommy yet either but I hear its normal hun =/Click to expand...

He may be one of those rare 5% born on their due date


----------



## ashiozz

But im impatient. lmao


We will see, I'll try the pineapple. if I find something that works I'll let you know :) Im betting hes late :(

Hows your bean doing!?


----------



## Emerald87

As far as I know, she's good lol. I think she's stretching her arms and legs out as far as she can reach because I had some god awful sharp stretching pains this morning. I'll forgive her once I can actually feel movement :p


----------



## ashiozz

I started feeling Tyler at 15 weeks, and mitch could feel him on the outside before 20 weeks, so it might not be too long now!


----------



## Emerald87

*holds breath*
I think it'll be a while. I conveniently have an anterior placenta :-/


----------



## ashiozz

OHHH that sucks :( I dont have any experience with thAT :(... Do they know when you might feel movement?


----------



## Emerald87

Average is 18-22 weeks. It is slightly to my right so hopefully I'll feel her headbutt or kick me on my left a bit sooner :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I dont like this mommyhood thing =( i like him but I dont like this.
> 
> 
> This goes away, right?

Probably... depends on what's overwhelming you right now. What don't you like? We promise, you can't shock us. :)

Keep an eye on yourself for PPD. I can imagine with the birth shock and losing the dream of Addy, you're probably at higher risk as is.


----------



## ashiozz

Lia, Kesslie looks like a secret agent in your av.. :)

and yes Katie, don't be scared, we will not judge :) and I want to know what to expect. Im totally nervous about mommyhood


----------



## Menelly

You know, the feeling that hit me like a ton of bricks a couple days after birth (of both kids!) is "I am no longer me." Or at least me by myself. I'm Lia + baby, and that scared the shit out of me. I felt like I was losing my identity and an overwhelming sadness that I could never go back to the relatively carefree me. (I think I still got this after Kesslie cause I'm the non-custodial parent of a teenager... that job is pretty easy in the parenting gig world.)


----------



## ..katie..

thank you guys =)

well, i meant to take a nap today at around 2 for about half and hour while the little dude slept, and i ended up waking up waaaaay later. so my mom changed him and calmed him down and gave him some of our mixy thing and i feel like a terrible person because i dont wake up with the kid.

i still miss my addy and i feel very guilty about that.

patrick has taken to trying to root in the wrong direction...ie away from my body, and then freaks out and snorts and screams and thrashes...gah. plus my nipples sort of look like i drug them down the road, so ive been pumping. i only have a manual my mom bought me, but i have to have him close to get anything (yeah, i produced since 12 weeks and now nothing) and its hard to hold and pump. waaah.

also, i still havent pooped, im still passing giant clots, my tits hurt, my epi area hurts, and my arms hurt.

im just sleepy and whiney and sad. and new at this. it will pass.


----------



## ashiozz

:hugs: it will pass, I think you just need time to recover, It's good that your mom is there to help, Im thankful mine is too if mine ever comes out. Everyone in my house keeps asking if Im cramping yet =/ 

He needs to come .... NOW...


I would miss addy too if I were you so I understand, you can't really feel guilty, because it's not like its abnormal in your situation... You bonded with the idea of addy and were shocked by the reality of patrick/little dude =/ 


It makes sense to me .. So I don't think you should worry too bad, but if you do find you need to talk to someone besides us please do :) we can help all we can but I feel bad being so far away =/


----------



## hoping4girl

oh sorry, u can call me Sarah :) and im caught uo since last night when I quit reading, I haven't read all the pages just tge last few. And I'm gonna apologize fir typos now, I'm on my phone with stupid touch screen, I try to type too fast :) 
And i.forgot,, I labor in about 20 minutes, from firsr pain till delivery :)
we just moved to GR in August, so I know no one. Unless they are in swimming, I know a few people there. Im a big loser!! ;) 
Son is doing mych better, which is good for the drive home tomorrow!!


----------



## Emerald87

Hey katie, remember when you were still preggo and you were telling us that bub kept digging into your arse when you tickled his feet? Little dude still hates it! Hehe xxx


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> thank you guys =)
> 
> well, i meant to take a nap today at around 2 for about half and hour while the little dude slept, and i ended up waking up waaaaay later. so my mom changed him and calmed him down and gave him some of our mixy thing and i feel like a terrible person because i dont wake up with the kid.

NEVER feel guilty for napping. It's the #1 rule as a mom. LOL. Be grateful for nice grandmas and enjoy the nap!


> i still miss my addy and i feel very guilty about that.

Totally understandable... :(


> patrick has taken to trying to root in the wrong direction...ie away from my body, and then freaks out and snorts and screams and thrashes...gah. plus my nipples sort of look like i drug them down the road, so ive been pumping. i only have a manual my mom bought me, but i have to have him close to get anything (yeah, i produced since 12 weeks and now nothing) and its hard to hold and pump. waaah.

Some women really can't pump. :( When Kesslie roots in the wrong direction, I'd flip her around super fast and try to get her on the other boob. I know they say to alternate boobs, but I'd rather get her ON one than argue with her over which one she wants. ;)

Do you have Lanisoh? It's like chapstick for hamburger boobs. Helped mine a lot. So did timing my pain killers with when my son was going to eat. (Kesslie I haven't had that kind of problem with.)


> also, i still havent pooped, im still passing giant clots, my tits hurt, my epi area hurts, and my arms hurt.

It took me 6 days to poop this last time. I was eventually having constipation pain that rivaled my csec scar. Glamourous huh?
Giant clots will be a few days. Sorry. :(
Lanisoh, cold cabbage leaves, and warm showers for the tits. And ibuprofien. ;)
And your arms get surprisingly stronger. :) I almost have muscle definition now!


> im just sleepy and whiney and sad. and new at this. it will pass.

Whine away girl. We all understand sleep deprivation and the overwhelming feeling of "dear GOD what did I get myself into."


----------



## hoping4girl

I agree Katie, whine all you want, who else is there to understand?? :) 
And I forgot, dogs are a golden and a pekinese shi tzu mix, I call her a pekashit :)


----------



## ashiozz

CUTE! I have a puggle.. (pug/beagle)

You labor REALLY fast. How do you make it to the hospital 0.o?


----------



## ..katie..

Where do you live??? Okay, thats probably a really ridiculously bold question and it would be dumb to answer it online. But when I was in green river, I lived on East Teton, right across from smiths, and then on Trona, by Mormon/Wildhorse Canyon. The water park down by the island will be SO FUN for you to take your little one to =D =D =D

Sorry, i get a little carried away.



So, thank you so much guys. *hugs*. I feel like such a douche sometimes. Right now, i'm kind of on a high because I bawled at my mother and she said everything is okay and loved on me for a little, then I got the little dude...eh hem...Patrick...into his monkey jammies and THEN i pumped and got a whole ounce! I know its not a lot but a whole ounce of collustrum that I can just pop a cap on and feed him PLUS top off with formula/pump mix makes me 10000000% certain that I am not
-starving him
or
-not being beneficial to his health.


So, while i'm on this high, instead of whining, i'd like to brag about him for a little bit.

This kid doesn't cry. At all. well, except for when you change him or tickle his feet. He's very serious. Will sometimes make "eh!" noises if he wants something. He's SOOOO tall and SOOOO skinny. If it stays like this when he gets big, imma be so confused. Ty's dad's side is very tall, but his mom is a short little mexican lady, and my side are all short people. Except for my brothers and sister, but they got that from their dad.
The feet thing...I am an awful person, but I cant stop tickling them...he scrunges up his face really really big, kicks, and then SQUEALS. It's adorable and it makes me laugh.

He had the gas smiles today and I nearly died. I'm so excited for the real ones.


Aaaannnndddd on the state of my body and vagina...
My boobs are bigger than my stomach again! Woo! but its still lumpy. i look about 4/5 months along? Oh well. I can see my vagina again and thats what matters lol. And my hoohoo...well, it hurts. I'm terrified of shitting. But I think i'm going to get my vicoden rx filled...but then again, by the time monday rolls around, I probably wont need them and then i'd be a recreational drug user.


----------



## ..katie..

Sorry, i'm all self absorbed. How is everyone? Ash, keep your chin up. Also, I was thinking that maybe you could dress your little guy up as Mr. T...because thats what i refer to him as in my head, therefore it must be. Lordy.

Emerald, are you getting fat yet?

Everyone else---tell me something! I miss you guys.


(god this up-down-up-down is annoying, eh?)


----------



## ashiozz

awww! I'm glad you're feeling good now =) He is ADORABLE and I want to nom on his hands and face.


:) 

I'm remaining positive.. im Just tired of being pregnant and the idea of being this way until May 2nd makes me scared :( .. I will survive.

Yes, Emerald, do you have a plump tummeh yet? we need details..

Also.. You can see your vajayjay you say? This is the highlight of your post to me because I have a theory mine is actually GONE.. so we will see =) lmao


----------



## ..katie..

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/monkeyjammies.jpg


----------



## ashiozz

MONKEY JAMMASSS!! we bought more clothes for Mr. T ( i should do that to him for Halloween ;) ) and most of them have monkeys on them :) Im very excited to see my lil boy all monkied out..


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Also.. You can see your vajayjay you say? This is the highlight of your post to me because I have a theory mine is actually GONE.. so we will see =) lmao

I would advise you to look once to see if you can do it, then not again for a while. eeek


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Sorry, i'm all self absorbed. How is everyone? Ash, keep your chin up. Also, I was thinking that maybe you could dress your little guy up as Mr. T...because thats what i refer to him as in my head, therefore it must be. Lordy.
> 
> Emerald, are you getting fat yet?
> 
> Everyone else---tell me something! I miss you guys.
> 
> 
> (god this up-down-up-down is annoying, eh?)

Meh, it's good to be self absorbed especially when you're feeling down so often. Suck up the goodness while it's there :) I'm about to post something that's completely self absorbed but I need to vent. Bad.

Yeh, I'm getting a bit fat. There's a podge underneath the gas bloat that's obviously all baby. And when I doppler she sits high up so I know she's there. I want it to pop out more and for her to kick me so I know she's still there.

Prepare for rant post in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Emerald87

GAH - Rant time :(

Bidding goodbye to the inlaws (good) and saw my twin sisters in law again. They know I don't drink and that I'm against it (_obviously not against friends and family of age drinking; they're adults and can do whatever they wish; I'll walk away if they get too out of hand or stand there and laugh at them as they soil themselves_) and one pipes up and said "oh I like Kahula" and I said - "and how would you know that?" and she told me that the other night she was drinking it. Mind you these girls turned 17 last week. So I said "you're underage, why would you do that?" and the awesome teenage response I get was "oh because everyone else was doing it" and I just glazed over and told her that is the most ridiculous reason to do anything. Then she said "oh well it wasn't everyone, but B (BIL) and E (his new GF) were drinking, so I wanted to too". I'm just fucking pissed. BIL's new GF has been on the scene for like 4 weeks yet already they want to be just like her. I've been in their family for 9 years in June and they've got no interest in me. They go shopping with her, go to soccer and things like that. I'm never invited. Just makes me wonder what is wrong with me.
I'm cranky because I'm jealous. I've been excluded from his family for so long and it hurts and then when things like this happen it just adds salt to the long-open wound. I offer for them to come over (like the other night when they were sent to their room while the rest of them watched DVDs because they were R rated) and they say no so it's not like I don't try - like giving them my deb dress. Sister A likes to rile me up too by adding to the conversation (it was sister B that started the convo) "but I didn't like it when I was drinking wine" was that necessary?
I just want to cry and hit something.
Later MIL and I were having a joke when she said "oh watch out for the weight limit on the elevator" when I got in and I laughed. She tacted on "that was suppose to be a compliment" and Colin laughed his arse off and said "you can make everything sound nice when you tack on "that was a compliment"" and we all had a giggle. I asked whether it applied to telling someone that they look like a complete slut today and then, for no reason, Sister A says "at least the sluts get all the guys" and I said "yeh maybe the ones with the small dicks" and her quick back was "yeh, but they're the ones that are good looking" WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Emerald87

Mind you they attach themselves to every single useless GF that BIL gets. They seem to like the ones with no motivation and no future...


----------



## Emerald87

Oh and I just need to add on that MIL has been ridiculously over protective of them for years until about a year ago when she went through a mid life crisis and started wanting to be their friend rather than their parent. They were never like this; they've always been the quiet nice girls and then suddenly this?


----------



## Emerald87

OK rant over. OMG Katie he's adorable - but that Monkey suit looks too big for him? Hehe he's such a little 'un. You're a lucky bitch for having such a good bubba :D


----------



## Emerald87

I'm going to hunt down this shirt, because I want it.
 



Attached Files:







blowjob.JPG
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i am back. again not dead, and again did not punch Des lol; besides, we got his social security card yesterday. Hubs says, "he's on the grid now, you can't get away with murder." lol
> 
> ugh, i just get so tired and irrational. and i know it's because i'm tired. i hate it.
> 
> ---
> 
> katie!!!!!!!! my lanta he's adorable. i think we can all sympathize with the loss of Addy, and I'm sorry for that. but i promise it will pass. the first few days after birth are the worst as far as emotions go. my god, i must have randomly burst into tears every couple of hours. it would happen at reasonable times (like des not latching) and then at unreasonable times (like hubs asking me if i was hungry). but it will all get easier.
> 
> so? was i right? not as bad as you had thought it would be? those meds fucked me up too (blood pressure). i hated whatever they gave me to combat it dropping because it just made my heart race which made me panicky since i have heart issues anyway and for awhile had this paranoia that something with my heart would go wrong during birth...
> 
> regardless, you make a cute baby. how is FOB acting now? i saw his proud facebook announcement and i'm hoping it's a baby euphoria that sticks this time around.
> 
> p.s. i don't know who becky is but high-five her for me on an excellent "it's a boy" announcement following his immediate vaginal descent. that's too funny!
> 
> OH, and water breaking--isn't it gross?! at first the gush is like, "EW..." then the trickle is all, "ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...ewwwwwwwwww...ewww stop ewwwwwww...." and it just never seems to.
> 
> fuckyeahepidurals.
> 
> and please when you get a chance let us see those ultrasounds! i'm going to facebook stalk and see if you have any up there...
> 
> ---
> 
> ASH omg you might be going into labor! are they coming closer together? i hope you're able to pop on here and tell us if you're leaving for the hospital, if it comes to that...
> 
> SQUEEE! also, the whole fucking up the gender that far into the game is pretty rare. i don't think you have anything to worry about. and if it does happen to you for some freaky reason, we'll know that you and katie just cosmically exchanged babies somehow.




Emerald87 said:


> GAH - Rant time :(
> 
> Bidding goodbye to the inlaws (good) and saw my twin sisters in law again. They know I don't drink and that I'm against it (_obviously not against friends and family of age drinking; they're adults and can do whatever they wish; I'll walk away if they get too out of hand or stand there and laugh at them as they soil themselves_) and one pipes up and said "oh I like Kahula" and I said - "and how would you know that?" and she told me that the other night she was drinking it. Mind you these girls turned 17 last week. So I said "you're underage, why would you do that?" and the awesome teenage response I get was "oh because everyone else was doing it" and I just glazed over and told her that is the most ridiculous reason to do anything. Then she said "oh well it wasn't everyone, but B (BIL) and E (his new GF) were drinking, so I wanted to too". I'm just fucking pissed. BIL's new GF has been on the scene for like 4 weeks yet already they want to be just like her. I've been in their family for 9 years in June and they've got no interest in me. They go shopping with her, go to soccer and things like that. I'm never invited. Just makes me wonder what is wrong with me.
> I'm cranky because I'm jealous. I've been excluded from his family for so long and it hurts and then when things like this happen it just adds salt to the long-open wound. I offer for them to come over (like the other night when they were sent to their room while the rest of them watched DVDs because they were R rated) and they say no so it's not like I don't try - like giving them my deb dress. Sister A likes to rile me up too by adding to the conversation (it was sister B that started the convo) "but I didn't like it when I was drinking wine" was that necessary?
> I just want to cry and hit something.
> Later MIL and I were having a joke when she said "oh watch out for the weight limit on the elevator" when I got in and I laughed. She tacted on "that was suppose to be a compliment" and Colin laughed his arse off and said "you can make everything sound nice when you tack on "that was a compliment"" and we all had a giggle. I asked whether it applied to telling someone that they look like a complete slut today and then, for no reason, Sister A says "at least the sluts get all the guys" and I said "yeh maybe the ones with the small dicks" and her quick back was "yeh, but they're the ones that are good looking" WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


-----------------------------

:dohh: I'm sorry but your in-laws (not the parental ones, the sibling ones) sound like idiots and I feel like the neice is kind of self absorbed and she doesn't respect you, probably because you're not a rebel so therefore not "cool"... 

I will say that I don't think anything is wrong with you and you should not feel left out, you should rather take solace in the fact that you're a better influence, and you're sticking to your guns and being YOU rather than breaking down to be cool.


I'll also say that my BIL and SIL don't like us around their children because we're not religious ... but one of my neices is naturally drawn to DH and I and likes us more than her parents ... so that pisses them off and causes us to be less involved too =/ 


I know the feeling and Im sorry you're going through it... and you're making an effort but maybe its time to stop making the effort and try to stop caring? =/ They don't sound worth the time and you've got a lot going on... 

The difference is you're a RESPONSIBLE adult and this new GF doesn't seem like she is... so she probably won't be around forever anyways.


WE LOVE YOU!!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I'm going to hunt down this shirt, because I want it.

LMAO! If I ever put that on Tyler, DH would kill me :)


----------



## ashiozz

I kind of have a rant too and I've held it in, but my mother's temper is going to push me into labor.. and due to high blood pressure.

She threw a fit because she couldnt figure out some link generator for her facebook game.. then we're at the store and she gets all pissed off because they dont have a pack of 20 oz coca-cola bottles and all they have are cans and 2 liters and small bottles...? -.- I asked why it matters if its in a can " I DONT LIKE HOW IT TASTES OUT OF THE CAN" ... uh ok.. "What about the small bottles?" "NO.. FUCK IT .. DOES NO ONE WORK HERE TO STOCK THE SHELVES??.. I'll just grab these 2 2-liters.." then she bitches all the way to check out.. 

I rather get irritated when Im out with her and these fits start and I actually turned to Mitch and told him IDK how I can do three weeks of it =/ It makes me uncomfortable to hear the yelling so often and it does the same to him, we're not like that in my house....


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> MONKEY JAMMASSS!! we bought more clothes for Mr. T ( i should do that to him for Halloween ;) ) and most of them have monkeys on them :) Im very excited to see my lil boy all monkied out..

Most of Kesslie's is monkeyed too. I wish I had gotten a picture of her cute pink monkeyed jumpsuit this morning before she peed all over it.


----------



## Menelly

Sounds like you guys are having bad days.

My rant for the day? IT IS FUCKING HOT IN MY HOUSE. I have no clue why my room is 10 degrees warmer than outside, but it is. And we haven't dewinterized the swamp cooler yet, so there is no relief in sight... a fan is doing nothing. I am so glad I'm not pregnant right now... I'd be dying.

ETA: Oh, and nearly murdered my husband this morning. He was deliberately typing stupid loud while I was sleeping in an attempt to "get me back" for the fact I type a lot when he's trying to sleep. (Our computers are in our room... long story, blah.) And he even admitted he was doing it to "get back at me" for all the times I'm "typing a novel" when he wants to fall asleep.

I lost it on him. I mean, WTF. #1 - I'm not typing loud deliberately. #2 - the shit he normally does when I'm trying to sleep isn't silent either, but I'm not going to tell him to be bored when I'm trying to sleep, I just suck it up. #3 - He hasn't gotten up in the middle of the night with Kesslie in 4 weeks, because he works and I don't and I figured that was the right thing to do. So not only do I wake up 3-4 times a night with a hungry baby, get lighter sleep because she sleeps next to me or on me and not him, I get my sleep sabotaged by my husband as well in a fit of "pique" cause I "type too loud".

Yeah, fuck off on that one. I'm going to be "accidentally" waking him up every time she wakes to eat for the rest of the week. Get used to MY fucking sleeping schedule, and then you can CONSIDER getting pissy about "loud typing".
/rant


----------



## ashiozz

Its hot in mine too :( it was 100 degrees out today... >< Blah I was supposed to pop before it got hot. 


I'm having a bad day but I feel like it's just a sample of my next 3 weeks, I think I mentioned my mommy has a bad temper before.. I LOVE her and having her around is great, but when she has her episodes, I don't know what to do and I shut down, and so does DH... -.-


----------



## Menelly

Read my edit Ash. I had to continue my rant cause I'm STILL pissed about that this morning. I've spent all day trying to "get over it" and it's not working.

I actually said "so you get 7-8 hours of uninterrupted sleep every night, while I wake up 3-4 times a night, and when it's finally my turn to get a nap you sabotage my sleep?" Oh... still so mad. I don't think I've actually been that angry with him ever.


----------



## ashiozz

OMG I would have straight up had to walk away to refrain from getting violent right at that moment. You're a saint for not beating him into submission :(


our computers are in the living room, but My husband wakes up if I leave the bedroom cuz I cant sleep to come out here, however he does not get mad at me over this =/


I am so sorry.. ***HUGE HUGS***

Today, People suck


Tomorrow will be better? 

How's baby kesslie doing tonight!?


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie is being a cuddly cutie, so all is well there.

I burst into tears and refused to speak until he walked out instead.

We'd move the computers, but the whole fucking world lives here. We have 7.5 people living in a 5 bedroom house. There isn't another room to put our computers in, unfortunately. (I think this also contributes to the fact our room is 10 degrees hotter than the rest of the house. 2 computers and 2 laptops for us. :( )

And yeah, tomorrow will be better... cause if nothing else, he's joining me in sleep deprivation. I honestly think he has no clue how often she wakes me up at night. I plan on sending him for useless errands every time she wakes. (Can you get some water? I need a kleenex. Can you scratch my foot? It itches and I can't reach while nursing her...) Etc. Yeah... don't piss me off. I get bitchy. Especially when someone else is getting 8 hours of sleep a night and sabotaging my 2 hour nap!


----------



## ashiozz

GOOD! He deserves it.

We both work, Therefore WE BOTH will be waking up to help baby Tyler... Im an equal opportunist.

:) But, I think its great that you do take all the responsibility and he works, that's fair :) .. He should appreciate it, he'll learn to damnit.

Luckily its just the two of us and our pets in our house normally unless we have visitors like right now.

This too shall pass.. we will get through it.

Lol Im glad she's being cuddly.. Tylers moving a lot tonight, trying to find the way out.. lmao


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> GOOD! He deserves it.
> 
> We both work, Therefore WE BOTH will be waking up to help baby Tyler... Im an equal opportunist.
> 
> :) But, I think its great that you do take all the responsibility and he works, that's fair :) .. He should appreciate it, he'll learn to damnit.
> 
> Luckily its just the two of us and our pets in our house normally unless we have visitors like right now.
> 
> This too shall pass.. we will get through it.
> 
> Lol Im glad she's being cuddly.. Tylers moving a lot tonight, trying to find the way out.. lmao

Come out little Tyler(ette?)!! ;)


----------



## ashiozz

-.- *FEEEAAARR* 

lmao.. He'll come out when hes good and ready! >< and mommy needs to be patient *sigh*


----------



## Emerald87

Feeling better. Had a good old fashioned game of Age of Mythology with DH. Killing little computer controlled fake mythological war creatures makes me feel better.


----------



## Emerald87

Never fear - we've had out 1 in 100 wrong gender with Katie. You'll be right. He'll be all man :p


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> :dohh: I'm sorry but your in-laws (not the parental ones, the sibling ones) sound like idiots and I feel like the neice is kind of self absorbed and she doesn't respect you, probably because you're not a rebel so therefore not "cool"...
> 
> I will say that I don't think anything is wrong with you and you should not feel left out, you should rather take solace in the fact that you're a better influence, and you're sticking to your guns and being YOU rather than breaking down to be cool.
> 
> 
> I'll also say that my BIL and SIL don't like us around their children because we're not religious ... but one of my neices is naturally drawn to DH and I and likes us more than her parents ... so that pisses them off and causes us to be less involved too =/
> 
> 
> I know the feeling and Im sorry you're going through it... and you're making an effort but maybe its time to stop making the effort and try to stop caring? =/ They don't sound worth the time and you've got a lot going on...
> 
> The difference is you're a RESPONSIBLE adult and this new GF doesn't seem like she is... so she probably won't be around forever anyways.
> 
> 
> WE LOVE YOU!!

And thank you :hugs: I love you guys too. Wish we were in the same country. I love a good drive and I would totally come around and visit everyone.


----------



## ashiozz

He better be or I have a LOT of shopping to do.
lmao...

Katie's handling it better than I would... I feel for her -.-... Meh Im tired but I don't want to sleep.. must..resist..urge..to sleep..


----------



## ashiozz

Or we could all take a random trip to Australia ;) .. That'd be SWEET


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Or we could all take a random trip to Australia ;) .. That'd be SWEET

Bring fire


----------



## ashiozz

Gotta bring blow torches and hazmat suits...


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> He better be or I have a LOT of shopping to do.
> lmao...
> 
> Katie's handling it better than I would... I feel for her -.-... Meh Im tired but I don't want to sleep.. must..resist..urge..to sleep..

I know eh? She's handling it amazingly. I was worse than her at frikkin 12 weeks pregnant because I'd convinced myself it was a boy... I couldn't even imagine. She's damn awesome - it's still her bubba and she obviously loves him to bits.
I hope she's ok though. Wish we could do more. I want to throw PopTarts at her through the computer, poptarts make everything better.


----------



## ashiozz

poptarts and spongebob easymac :) together we will make this better. lmao


I think she'll be ok, shes a tough cookie but I also wish we could do more. :(

I was bad when I found out Tyler was a boy =( I was convinced he was a girl and I remember going through that too =/ and he wasnt even out yet! lmao

now I feel petty :( 

Doing anything interesting today Emerald?


----------



## Emerald87

Not really. We installed a new dishwasher yesterday - I've been nagging the landlords (I.e. inlaws lol) for AGES for a new one as ours blew the safety switch every time we ran it hehehe. So today Colin and his Dad dropped the old one off at a recycling plant. Mind you they weren't open so they just dumped it at their front door :haha:. Then I forgot I had to go to the doctor - quickly called them and rescheduled. No UTI!! Yay!!
Now I'm working on my assignment in between chatting to you (or rather the other way around). The house is messy and I want to get started on the nursery but the spare room is packed with junk that we need to sort.
Anything exciting for you other than buying coke? (I'd kill for a coke...)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Or we could all take a random trip to Australia ;) .. That'd be SWEET

I'm short on HAZMAT suits. I still vote Vegas!


----------



## Menelly

He came home from work with roses and chocolate ice cream... I guess I forgive. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> He came home from work with roses and chocolate ice cream... I guess I forgive. ;)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW how cute :thumbup: Good man is good!


----------



## gigglebox

katie it will get better. honestly, the hormones in the days following delivery are thw WORST. i'm glad that stage is over...however this new one of no sleep and tangible rage sucks. i threw a bottle at the wall today during one of his screaming fits :blush: i hope patrick keeps with being a quiet guy for you. 



Menelly said:


> Sounds like you guys are having bad days.
> 
> My rant for the day? IT IS FUCKING HOT IN MY HOUSE. I have no clue why my room is 10 degrees warmer than outside, but it is. And we haven't dewinterized the swamp cooler yet, so there is no relief in sight... a fan is doing nothing. I am so glad I'm not pregnant right now... I'd be dying.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and nearly murdered my husband this morning. He was deliberately typing stupid loud while I was sleeping in an attempt to "get me back" for the fact I type a lot when he's trying to sleep. (Our computers are in our room... long story, blah.) And he even admitted he was doing it to "get back at me" for all the times I'm "typing a novel" when he wants to fall asleep.
> 
> I lost it on him. I mean, WTF. #1 - I'm not typing loud deliberately. #2 - the shit he normally does when I'm trying to sleep isn't silent either, but I'm not going to tell him to be bored when I'm trying to sleep, I just suck it up. #3 - He hasn't gotten up in the middle of the night with Kesslie in 4 weeks, because he works and I don't and I figured that was the right thing to do. So not only do I wake up 3-4 times a night with a hungry baby, get lighter sleep because she sleeps next to me or on me and not him, I get my sleep sabotaged by my husband as well in a fit of "pique" cause I "type too loud".
> 
> Yeah, fuck off on that one. I'm going to be "accidentally" waking him up every time she wakes to eat for the rest of the week. Get used to MY fucking sleeping schedule, and then you can CONSIDER getting pissy about "loud typing".
> /rant




Menelly said:


> He came home from work with roses and chocolate ice cream... I guess I forgive. ;)

well i guess he dug himself out of his hole of doom, but i would like to say that would make me attack him lol. good thing he got you something...

i am growing increasingly resentful towards my hubs. tonight i went to sleep when des did, and got up a little after 1am. hubs was awake on the couch. after watching me freak out about crying Des, throwing the bottle i mentioned earlier, and again (not seriously) threatening my own life, he asks me if i want a beer. wtf is that?! no, you don't work tomorrow, i'd like you to fucking help me here for once. offer to help so i can go chill out. he hasn't fed him since he went back to work. don't offer me a drink. i very bitterly said "a beer is not going to make up for 20 days of sleep deprivation."

what really grinds my gears, as they say, is that when people ask if he's been waking up with the baby too, he says yes! they don't fucking mean do you wake up and pass out again in five minutes, you ass. and he gives me no credit, like "yes, he wakes me up but laura takes care of everything at night."

i feel so unappreciated.

gah someone tell me i'm being irrational. i don't want to resent my husband.


----------



## Emerald87

No irrationality there. I've already threatened Colin's life if he does shit like that. I don't care what he's doing with his day, he's going to help care for bubs. When he goes back to work, he can help less but overall he needs to do something e.g. have a glass of water ready for me by the lounge or something. Then on weekends I expect some time off. I'm a demanding bitch but he did have some part in this process.
However, he does want to help. At least in theory. Lets see how he does when bubs is actually here. I had a mini panic attack today - I'm freaked out by the lack of sleep, the bleeding nipples, the crying etc. You guys are stronger than me and I have no idea if I'll be able to do it. Ack.


----------



## Menelly

> i am growing increasingly resentful towards my hubs. tonight i went to sleep when des did, and got up a little after 1am. hubs was awake on the couch. after watching me freak out about crying Des, throwing the bottle i mentioned earlier, and again (not seriously) threatening my own life, he asks me if i want a beer. wtf is that?! no, you don't work tomorrow, i'd like you to fucking help me here for once. offer to help so i can go chill out. he hasn't fed him since he went back to work. don't offer me a drink. i very bitterly said "a beer is not going to make up for 20 days of sleep deprivation."
> 
> what really grinds my gears, as they say, is that when people ask if he's been waking up with the baby too, he says yes! they don't fucking mean do you wake up and pass out again in five minutes, you ass. and he gives me no credit, like "yes, he wakes me up but laura takes care of everything at night."
> 
> i feel so unappreciated.
> 
> gah someone tell me i'm being irrational. i don't want to resent my husband.

Not irrational at all. Hand hubs the bottle, the baby, and tell him you're taking a bubble bath. Don't ask, don't request, just hand off the baby and walk out of the room. He'll figure it out, YOU have to just muddle thru and figure it out, so why shouldn't he?

On the bright side, as annoyed as I am about the sleep altercation this morning, my hubs really does help with what he can. He changes diapers and holds her while I shower/take naps, so I can't bitch TOO much. I was just super pissy this morning.

ETA: And FUCK YES on the "do you wake up with the baby" line. Agreed, that means "are you awake for the hour it takes to get them to fall back asleep" not "did you wake up for the 30 seconds it took your wife to get out of bed". And most men don't seem to know the difference.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> gah someone tell me i'm being irrational. i don't want to resent my husband.

I can't either. All sounds perfectly rational to me. He chose to have this baby as well. You were already in all the misery for 9 months... WTH?? 
Hubs and I had a VERY serious discussion before embarking on this journey. With almost 14 and almost 10 year olds and 34 myself, I was DONE. I have just acquired a nice amount of freedom and for a few years now have been sleeping as long as I want and napping whenever I want. I don't have to cook if I don't feel like it... etc... 
Hubs is 28 and doesn't have any children of his own and has always wanted them and desperately wanted this one. So, discussion ensued. He knows this is HIS baby and if at any point I need to nap, sleep, whatever, he's in charge. No matter how much sleep he has or hasn't had. 
That got longer than planned... but there in a nutshell is why I cannot say you are being irrational... it makes sense to me. I do sincerely understand not wanting to resent him, however this is not only your baby and he needs to step up and help you out. He needs to share in the responsibility and care about how you are feeling at all times. 

*Gets down off soapbox* LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> *Gets down off soapbox* LOL

I want a soap box...


----------



## Emerald87

Ohhhhhhh Vaurissa, you so perty!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

BAH!!! I just pulled a round ligament laughing too hard

_First world problems_


----------



## Emerald87

No word of a lie. I am crying right now. You have to watch this - it makes me realise things could _always _be worse. BTW, they're tears of laughter mixed with a little regret that I put myself through this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tGkOmsO-Nyw


EDIT: BTW, if you did click on the above link, I'm sorry I put you through that :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> *You guys are stronger than me* and I have no idea if I'll be able to do it. Ack.

i don't know, as far as i go, what gave you that impression but my bottle of klonopin on reserve says otherwise :thumbup: 

but the truth of the matter is you will do it because you have to. you will get frustrated and tired and sad and cry, but you will get through it. 

thanks for all the kind words ladies. i think me and hubs are going to have a talk in the morning but i'm a little afraid to, i think he's going to just tell me he works a hard, physical job all week...and it's true, plus he had to work saturday this week...

everything just makes me hate myself instead. blllar i'm sorry i'm emotionally pooping all over you guys.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> No word of a lie. I am crying right now. You have to watch this - it makes me realise things could _always _be worse. BTW, they're tears of laughter mixed with a little regret that I put myself through this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tGkOmsO-Nyw
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW, if you did click on the above link, I'm sorry I put you through that :haha:

usually i would have shut this off 3 seconds in (pun intended) but for some reason this tickled my fancy right now...oh my goodness, that woman has the voice of an angel lol

thank you for that.


----------



## Emerald87

*rubs self in emotional poop* It's fine; really. This is the best place to vent.
It's good you'll have a chat to him. I can see how he's stressed with work and then having to work Saturdays but just let him know that Des doesn't give you Sundays off :p Your job is day and night so it still needs to be equally shared in my opinion. It's going to be fine. From what you've told us he seems like a nice guy. You're both under pressure and sleep deprived so it's understandable emotions are running high. However he doesn't have the physical additions of having bubs like you do - nipples, scars, hormones etc. so he needs to open his mind.
Is there anyone you can leave Des with for a night? Head out, have dinner, watch a movie. Sure you'll think of Des 24/7 but you'll get air and food while not having to wash up. Just an idea :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> No word of a lie. I am crying right now. You have to watch this - it makes me realise things could _always _be worse. BTW, they're tears of laughter mixed with a little regret that I put myself through this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tGkOmsO-Nyw
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW, if you did click on the above link, I'm sorry I put you through that :haha:
> 
> usually i would have shut this off 3 seconds in (pun intended) but for some reason this tickled my fancy right now...oh my goodness, that woman has the voice of an angel lol
> 
> thank you for that.Click to expand...

_Thank you_? Shouldn't you be gouging my eyes out that I put you through that torture? Plus the dying cats in the background backing up her "singing" (I use the term loosely) just top it off. I want to watch it again for the laugh but the deathly torture outweighs the hilarity.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> katie it will get better. honestly, the hormones in the days following delivery are thw WORST. i'm glad that stage is over...however this new one of no sleep and tangible rage sucks. i threw a bottle at the wall today during one of his screaming fits :blush: i hope patrick keeps with being a quiet guy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys are having bad days.
> 
> My rant for the day? IT IS FUCKING HOT IN MY HOUSE. I have no clue why my room is 10 degrees warmer than outside, but it is. And we haven't dewinterized the swamp cooler yet, so there is no relief in sight... a fan is doing nothing. I am so glad I'm not pregnant right now... I'd be dying.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and nearly murdered my husband this morning. He was deliberately typing stupid loud while I was sleeping in an attempt to "get me back" for the fact I type a lot when he's trying to sleep. (Our computers are in our room... long story, blah.) And he even admitted he was doing it to "get back at me" for all the times I'm "typing a novel" when he wants to fall asleep.
> 
> I lost it on him. I mean, WTF. #1 - I'm not typing loud deliberately. #2 - the shit he normally does when I'm trying to sleep isn't silent either, but I'm not going to tell him to be bored when I'm trying to sleep, I just suck it up. #3 - He hasn't gotten up in the middle of the night with Kesslie in 4 weeks, because he works and I don't and I figured that was the right thing to do. So not only do I wake up 3-4 times a night with a hungry baby, get lighter sleep because she sleeps next to me or on me and not him, I get my sleep sabotaged by my husband as well in a fit of "pique" cause I "type too loud".
> 
> Yeah, fuck off on that one. I'm going to be "accidentally" waking him up every time she wakes to eat for the rest of the week. Get used to MY fucking sleeping schedule, and then you can CONSIDER getting pissy about "loud typing".
> /rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> He came home from work with roses and chocolate ice cream... I guess I forgive. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> well i guess he dug himself out of his hole of doom, but i would like to say that would make me attack him lol. good thing he got you something...
> 
> i am growing increasingly resentful towards my hubs. tonight i went to sleep when des did, and got up a little after 1am. hubs was awake on the couch. after watching me freak out about crying Des, throwing the bottle i mentioned earlier, and again (not seriously) threatening my own life, he asks me if i want a beer. wtf is that?! no, you don't work tomorrow, i'd like you to fucking help me here for once. offer to help so i can go chill out. he hasn't fed him since he went back to work. don't offer me a drink. i very bitterly said "a beer is not going to make up for 20 days of sleep deprivation."
> 
> what really grinds my gears, as they say, is that when people ask if he's been waking up with the baby too, he says yes! they don't fucking mean do you wake up and pass out again in five minutes, you ass. and he gives me no credit, like "yes, he wakes me up but laura takes care of everything at night."
> 
> i feel so unappreciated.
> 
> gah someone tell me i'm being irrational. i don't want to resent my husband.Click to expand...

You're NOT being irrational and if Mitch EVER did this, he would be in the doghouse BIG TIME.. but I think he's probably scared to do this, because I am not very nice when provoked... so we'll see.




Emerald87 said:


> No irrationality there. I've already threatened Colin's life if he does shit like that. I don't care what he's doing with his day, he's going to help care for bubs. When he goes back to work, he can help less but overall he needs to do something e.g. have a glass of water ready for me by the lounge or something. Then on weekends I expect some time off. I'm a demanding bitch but he did have some part in this process.
> However, he does want to help. At least in theory. Lets see how he does when bubs is actually here. I had a mini panic attack today - I'm freaked out by the lack of sleep, the bleeding nipples, the crying etc. You guys are stronger than me and I have no idea if I'll be able to do it. Ack.

^^ This is how I too handle DH.. I have to tell him out right what I want, but then he gives in because otherwise, I Get mean. lmao.... I don't call myself demanding, I just know what I want and WILL get it ;) or else.



Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> gah someone tell me i'm being irrational. i don't want to resent my husband.
> 
> I can't either. All sounds perfectly rational to me. He chose to have this baby as well. You were already in all the misery for 9 months... WTH??
> Hubs and I had a VERY serious discussion before embarking on this journey. With almost 14 and almost 10 year olds and 34 myself, I was DONE. I have just acquired a nice amount of freedom and for a few years now have been sleeping as long as I want and napping whenever I want. I don't have to cook if I don't feel like it... etc...
> Hubs is 28 and doesn't have any children of his own and has always wanted them and desperately wanted this one. So, discussion ensued. He knows this is HIS baby and if at any point I need to nap, sleep, whatever, he's in charge. No matter how much sleep he has or hasn't had.
> That got longer than planned... but there in a nutshell is why I cannot say you are being irrational... it makes sense to me. I do sincerely understand not wanting to resent him, however this is not only your baby and he needs to step up and help you out. He needs to share in the responsibility and care about how you are feeling at all times.
> 
> *Gets down off soapbox* LOLClick to expand...

Vaurissa! It's your purty face!!! :) awww

And yes, I concur damnit, it's HIS baby, he was THERE when baby was made AND born, and needs to be there when baby needs him. End of story =)


:hugs::hugs::hugs: to Lauragiggle <3


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Not really. We installed a new dishwasher yesterday - I've been nagging the landlords (I.e. inlaws lol) for AGES for a new one as ours blew the safety switch every time we ran it hehehe. So today Colin and his Dad dropped the old one off at a recycling plant. Mind you they weren't open so they just dumped it at their front door :haha:. Then I forgot I had to go to the doctor - quickly called them and rescheduled. No UTI!! Yay!!
> Now I'm working on my assignment in between chatting to you (or rather the other way around). The house is messy and I want to get started on the nursery but the spare room is packed with junk that we need to sort.
> Anything exciting for you other than buying coke? (I'd kill for a coke...)

Well, That's good, at least your washer and dryer now works and NO UTI is the BEST news ever!!! :)


...Today: I have no plans, Hopefully I'll go into labor, probably not... so I'll probably just sit around and do laundry because it is sunday, and gear up to go back to work tomorrow. :coffee: my life is as always an adventure... lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, I also forgot, but I saw you wanted to set up your nursery, do you know how you're decorating it... I loves nurseries, me and Laura shared ours :) lmao


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Oh and I just need to add on that MIL has been ridiculously over protective of them for years until about a year ago when she went through a mid life crisis and started wanting to be their friend rather than their parent. They were never like this; they've always been the quiet nice girls and then suddenly this?

WTF??? Okay, I have to say, I started drinking at 13. By 15, I could probably drink any old barfly under the table. I've smoked weed throughout my teenage years. Smoked cigarettes since 13. Had sex since 13...
But if asked why? Even i'm not so fucking stupid as to say "well everyone else was doing it." SERIOUSLY?? I did that shit because I liked to be fucked up, not because I had no backbone.
GRR
Young people, especially girls, need to learn how to grow some fucking balls and be their own person.

HUMPH.


----------



## ashiozz

And this is why we <3 you Katie... lmao...

Couldn't have said it better myself... :) People DO need to learn to be their selves, I was the opposite, all my friends were stoners, but I never got into it, and they respected that too... I don't understand the peer pressure excuse..


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Or we could all take a random trip to Australia ;) .. That'd be SWEET

i second this motion. i'd even babywear in honor of the kangaroos


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> He better be or I have a LOT of shopping to do.
> lmao...
> 
> Katie's handling it better than I would... I feel for her -.-... Meh Im tired but I don't want to sleep.. must..resist..urge..to sleep..
> 
> I know eh? She's handling it amazingly. I was worse than her at frikkin 12 weeks pregnant because I'd convinced myself it was a boy... I couldn't even imagine. She's damn awesome - it's still her bubba and she obviously loves him to bits.
> I hope she's ok though. Wish we could do more. I want to throw PopTarts at her through the computer, poptarts make everything better.Click to expand...

i fucking heart poptarts.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> poptarts and spongebob easymac :) together we will make this better. lmao
> 
> 
> I think she'll be ok, shes a tough cookie but I also wish we could do more. :(

<3

im actually still on babyhigh :happydance:


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Or we could all take a random trip to Australia ;) .. That'd be SWEET
> 
> I'm short on HAZMAT suits. I still vote Vegas!Click to expand...

i also second _this_ motion.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> He came home from work with roses and chocolate ice cream... I guess I forgive. ;)

tell him to make you a sammich.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Ohhhhhhh Vaurissa, you so perty!!!!



!!!! you are!!!! i love the pic!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Or we could all take a random trip to Australia ;) .. That'd be SWEET
> 
> I'm short on HAZMAT suits. I still vote Vegas!Click to expand...
> 
> i also second _this_ motion.Click to expand...

Im tellin ya, Hubs and I are planning on doing vegas soon here!!! Katie you need to hurry up and turn 21... Nov 13? .. hmmmmm its kinda cold but alcohol can help this, right?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> thanks for all the kind words ladies. i think me and hubs are going to have a talk in the morning but i'm a little afraid to, i think he's going to just tell me he works a hard, physical job all week...and it's true, plus he had to work saturday this week...
> 
> everything just makes me hate myself instead. blllar i'm sorry i'm emotionally pooping all over you guys.

quite alright. personally, id tell him to fuck off but i have no couth.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Or we could all take a random trip to Australia ;) .. That'd be SWEET
> 
> I'm short on HAZMAT suits. I still vote Vegas!Click to expand...
> 
> i also second _this_ motion.Click to expand...
> 
> Im tellin ya, Hubs and I are planning on doing vegas soon here!!! Katie you need to hurry up and turn 21... Nov 13? .. hmmmmm its kinda cold but alcohol can help this, right?Click to expand...

no one cares about temperature when theyre drinking 15 dollar jaegarbombs.


----------



## ashiozz

ew.. does not wants, Ill stick to my mega huge slushy from Fat Tuesdays with an extra shot :)


If you drink while you gamble, the alcohol is free (but you have to tip)


----------



## ..katie..

I SHOWERED! And ate breakfast! And interneted! And got hims all dressed in a hoodie and pants and a shirt! And he's still sleeping!

What more can I do?? Climb a mountain??


----------



## jules7521

I wish mine would sleep :( out of the last 36 hours I think i have been awake for almost 30 of it. Poor little Cassie has such bad gas pains she doesn't sleep very soundly. The damn bouncy/vibrating chair that was supposed to be available for 4 hour pick up is now going to arrive in 7-10 days. i am pissed.. and cranky lol

I will read the last 15 pages shortly.. but firstly I need some coffee, even though it's drying up my milk :(


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> I wish mine would sleep :( out of the last 36 hours I think i have been awake for almost 30 of it. Poor little Cassie has such bad gas pains she doesn't sleep very soundly. The damn bouncy/vibrating chair that was supposed to be available for 4 hour pick up is now going to arrive in 7-10 days. i am pissed.. and cranky lol
> 
> I will read the last 15 pages shortly.. but firstly I need some coffee, even though it's drying up my milk :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Im sorry about your bouncy chair, Lia mentioned a tactic which involves your car seat and a dryer if its one that can be used as an infant carrier, you could try that for now?


----------



## jules7521

ashiozz said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> I wish mine would sleep :( out of the last 36 hours I think i have been awake for almost 30 of it. Poor little Cassie has such bad gas pains she doesn't sleep very soundly. The damn bouncy/vibrating chair that was supposed to be available for 4 hour pick up is now going to arrive in 7-10 days. i am pissed.. and cranky lol
> 
> I will read the last 15 pages shortly.. but firstly I need some coffee, even though it's drying up my milk :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Im sorry about your bouncy chair, Lia mentioned a tactic which involves your car seat and a dryer if its one that can be used as an infant carrier, you could try that for now?Click to expand...

Alas my dryer is downstairs in the laundry room lol I hate apartment living  I will just keep bouncing her on my knee and pray lol or go insane in the meant time


----------



## ashiozz

=( aww Im sorry hun! I hope it gets better. If I were closer Id lend you my vibratey chair because clearly I wont be using it until this thing decides to come OUT.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> He came home from work with roses and chocolate ice cream... I guess I forgive. ;)
> 
> tell him to make you a sammich.Click to expand...

Lol, would you believe he did? I got a turkey and roast beef sammich as a midnight snack.


----------



## gigglebox

jules i saw an episode of sex & the city where samantha attached her vibrator to a baby chair. could you try that? LOL

i totally feel you on the sleep (or lack there of) and am deeply sorry for your loss. it totally sucks.

katie--sleep while you can if you have a break!

hubs redeemed himself this morning. he ended up on the couch because i kept shoving hum to stop the snoring. i cam out aroun 8 with a crying desmond. he had a bottle ready and when i held out my hand to take it, he held out his arm to take des. thank god 'cause it was a really rough night! i was sobbing from about 6 until then just because i was so tired.

anyway he took Des and sent me back to bed where i got about 2-2.5 hours more of sleep.
------------------
katie how are you doing with little man?

ashley i think you might be going over due:(


----------



## gigglebox

des is stroking my boob. sadly this and my breast pump are the most attention they've gotten in weeks.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> des is stroking my boob. sadly this and my breast pump are the most attention they've gotten in weeks.

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:( make DH pay attentionnnnn


----------



## ..katie..

A day in the life of my poor little patrickman...

After I woke up finally (my mom came and rescued the baby from the confines of my room at around 5...i slept til seven) I recieved a text that ty's mom and sister and neice were coming to visit...so, he came in and took a shower with me (he sat in his chair. i showered. life was good) then he had massive poo all over himself, so after a quick clean and diaper change, he got dressed in pants (real pants!) a shirt, and a hoodie, then had the shirt and hoodie taken off to be placed in the sun as a window decoration/jaundice prevention method. (mostly window decoration. because yeah, i'm one of those moms.)
theeeen, his paternal side came over. he spent hours being passed around strange people in the sun/shade/wind. Had a good visit. wore him out. I think he got too hot and now i'm worried. anyway, he now has three bug bites. THREE. =(

Then, we ate dinner, got all settled in, he got fed (i pumped 5 ounces as of yet today. five! I rock.) and my batshit grandmother showed up and loved all on him.

And now, we switch away from patrick.

My batshit grandmother is not just a bat shit grandmother. She's a witch, and not in the good way. She's also medically, clinically, and legally demented.
She drove. by herself. from FAIRVIEW FUCKING UTAH to here, with NO warning, NO invite, NO ANYTHING. She is blind as a freaking bat, she can't walk up steps without blacking out, she cant remember what damn day it is...and she drove 5+ hours here. And assumed we were going to house her. But we have no space, as my parents have recently gotten two new occupants. WTF. So, she's planning on staying with my sister, who had NO WARNING OF THIS. Also, my sister lives in a two story house...the woman cant climb stairs...and the entryway is just that...a spot to take off shoes, then the only option is stairs. A lot of them.

AAAGGGHHHH my mom is ready to KILL HER. she's all worried, and pissed, and stressed.

*sigh*

Btw, the woman owns a chicken. Her husband died and she stole a chicken from her neighbors and now keeps it in her house. The chicken did not make an appearence, thank god.

And I know it sounds bitchy to whine about my grandmother coming to visit her new great grandson, but she is not a nice woman. And she's demented. Like, doesn't wash her hands/incontinent/hallucination demented.


ACK.


So, 'nother bath for patrick, then his day is going to end because it was a long, busy one for him.




*bashes head*

ACK lol.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> des is stroking my boob. sadly this and my breast pump are the most attention they've gotten in weeks.

I would totally stroke your boob for you. Jussayin.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> des is stroking my boob. sadly this and my breast pump are the most attention they've gotten in weeks.
> 
> I would totally stroke your boob for you. Jussayin.Click to expand...

Oooh baby! I'm jealous! (Although I totally didn't follow the "no sex for 6 weeks" thing... I'm a hussy.)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> des is stroking my boob. sadly this and my breast pump are the most attention they've gotten in weeks.
> 
> I would totally stroke your boob for you. Jussayin.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh baby! I'm jealous! (Although I totally didn't follow the "no sex for 6 weeks" thing... I'm a hussy.)Click to expand...

Excuse me, miss, it's called a "chippy" =D


----------



## ashiozz

Aww Im sorry Patrick became bugfood kind of :( His blood must taste good 0.o .. Also, sorry he may have gotten too hot -- This is one of my fears. it has been 100 degrees the past two days and its staying up near that here this whole next week, so if he's born this week, IDK what Imma do, he's going to melt :( 

It sounds like most of his visit was good, your gma needs not to have a car/license it sounds like =/ I hope your mom can refrain from killing her =/ and hopefully your sister can too because that would really piss me off

you got him in a whole outfit today :) Aww!! I cant wait to do that kind of stuff.. I'm a lil jealous :( le sad.. but you're doing really well!


----------



## ..katie..

Make that 8 oz as of right now. I dont know how good that is for a 3 day old who also sometimes eats formula? I think it's probably good...hmm. Lia?


----------



## ashiozz

Lia, you've totally become the breast feeding consultant on the thread =) lmao I will be asking you questions too..


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Aww Im sorry Patrick became bugfood kind of :( His blood must taste good 0.o .. Also, sorry he may have gotten too hot -- This is one of my fears. it has been 100 degrees the past two days and its staying up near that here this whole next week, so if he's born this week, IDK what Imma do, he's going to melt :(
> 
> It sounds like most of his visit was good, your gma needs not to have a car/license it sounds like =/ I hope your mom can refrain from killing her =/ and hopefully your sister can too because that would really piss me off
> 
> you got him in a whole outfit today :) Aww!! I cant wait to do that kind of stuff.. I'm a lil jealous :( le sad.. but you're doing really well!

I sponged bathed him today, thinking that it would help suck the heat out....and get the crazy out. He also got all lotioned up so hims little feets dont crack anymore.

She went in to renew her license and they seriously just gave it to her. No test or anything. And she has enough money that if someone takes away her car, she'll buy another one AND call the cops on whomever took her car...I know this because she has done this.
Twice.

Are you having any sort of pains? two more days til your appt...right?


----------



## ashiozz

nothin today at all.. Just still huge. 

Yes, My last doctors appointment is on Tuesday, and then we will have an induction date.. Im going to beg to not have to go ALL THE WAY to freaking 41 weeks but I doubt she'll listen.. Dr. Doom likes to watch me squirm...


We shall see, I will update when I know when my spawn will be evicted- I Dont think hes going to come out on his own.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Make that 8 oz as of right now. I dont know how good that is for a 3 day old who also sometimes eats formula? I think it's probably good...hmm. Lia?

More than I've ever gotten in a day. ;) But I don't spend much time expressing at all. Sounds awesome though, my understanding is babies as young as Patrick are only eating 1-2 oz at a time, so you've got a few bottles there.

PS: I found out late that breastmilk can only be stored in the fridge for 8 days, so I had to throw some away. So if you're not gonna use it asap, freeze it. It made me a sad panda to throw away perfectly good breastmilk. :(


----------



## Menelly

And go go spawn eviction date! I hope he comes on his own, though. I've heard inductions with a cervix that isn't playing nicely aren't exactly fun. 

Not that I'll ever know. 100% csec rate for me. :/


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok, I lied. When I said fast labor w/ no meds was the worst thing. I think that was because it was in the middle of the day, and my RLS hadn't kicked in yet. HATE RLS!!!! That's the worst thing about pregnancy. 

I was induced with both my boys, the first cuz I had group b strep, and I was dialated to 5 at my last appointment, apparently you can't just walk around dialated to 5 in montana. the second, because i broke my ankle stepping off a curb at 8 months and I didn't want to hobble to the hospital on crutches while in labor. and I didn't like it...being induced I mean, just because I hear it hurts worse, and it hurt like an SOB, so I want to know what it feels like to NOT be induced. 

and I'm glad there is a breastfeeding expert here, cuz I have NO IDEA how to do that, and I'm going to with baby girl. I'm so excited!! I was not ready to bf with my boys...but I'm ready now!! 

Ash I hope you go soon I need a good happy story....my weekend kinda sucked.


----------



## Menelly

I wouldn't say I'm an expert. I just read a lot and have breastfed my son for 9 months and my daughter now. :) 

But hey, happy to help with what I can.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Make that 8 oz as of right now. I dont know how good that is for a 3 day old who also sometimes eats formula? I think it's probably good...hmm. Lia?
> 
> More than I've ever gotten in a day. ;) But I don't spend much time expressing at all. Sounds awesome though, my understanding is babies as young as Patrick are only eating 1-2 oz at a time, so you've got a few bottles there.
> 
> PS: I found out late that breastmilk can only be stored in the fridge for 8 days, so I had to throw some away. So if you're not gonna use it asap, freeze it. It made me a sad panda to throw away perfectly good breastmilk. :(Click to expand...

Today he ate everything i pumped, plus some formula. God, I hope he chunks up.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> And go go spawn eviction date! I hope he comes on his own, though. I've heard inductions with a cervix that isn't playing nicely aren't exactly fun.
> 
> Not that I'll ever know. 100% csec rate for me. :/


I hope your cervix has decided to cooperate if you do get induced. I was still at a 3 when they admitted me, but it didnt get bad until 6, and then I asked for the epidural at 7.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Ok, I lied. When I said fast labor w/ no meds was the worst thing. I think that was because it was in the middle of the day, and my RLS hadn't kicked in yet. HATE RLS!!!! That's the worst thing about pregnancy.
> 
> I was induced with both my boys, the first cuz I had group b strep, and I was dialated to 5 at my last appointment, apparently you can't just walk around dialated to 5 in montana. the second, because i broke my ankle stepping off a curb at 8 months and I didn't want to hobble to the hospital on crutches while in labor. and I didn't like it...being induced I mean, just because I hear it hurts worse, and it hurt like an SOB, so I want to know what it feels like to NOT be induced.
> 
> and I'm glad there is a breastfeeding expert here, cuz I have NO IDEA how to do that, and I'm going to with baby girl. I'm so excited!! I was not ready to bf with my boys...but I'm ready now!!
> 
> Ash I hope you go soon I need a good happy story....my weekend kinda sucked.

they should give folks with RLS the option to temporarily remove said legs until pregnancy is over.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I wouldn't say I'm an expert. I just read a lot and have breastfed my son for 9 months and my daughter now. :)
> 
> But hey, happy to help with what I can.

That makes you an expert.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm an expert. I just read a lot and have breastfed my son for 9 months and my daughter now. :)
> 
> But hey, happy to help with what I can.
> 
> That makes you an expert.Click to expand...

Your qualifications for "expert" scare me. LOL

Hoping, I forgot your name already, sorry. But yeah, I'm the neighborhood crunchy granola mommy. ;) So yeah, feel free to ask about the crunchy stuff, like cloth diapers, breast feeding, baby wearing, cosleeping, etc. If it's in someone's tacky signature as an "alternative parenting choice" I'm probably doing it... I just avoid the signatures. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> A day in the life of my poor little patrickman...
> 
> After I woke up finally (my mom came and rescued the baby from the confines of my room at around 5...i slept til seven) I recieved a text that ty's mom and sister and neice were coming to visit...so, he came in and took a shower with me (he sat in his chair. i showered. life was good) then he had massive poo all over himself, so after a quick clean and diaper change, he got dressed in pants (real pants!) a shirt, and a hoodie, then had the shirt and hoodie taken off to be placed in the sun as a window decoration/jaundice prevention method. (mostly window decoration. because yeah, i'm one of those moms.)
> theeeen, his paternal side came over. he spent hours being passed around strange people in the sun/shade/wind. Had a good visit. wore him out. I think he got too hot and now i'm worried. anyway, he now has three bug bites. THREE. =(
> 
> Then, we ate dinner, got all settled in, he got fed (i pumped 5 ounces as of yet today. five! I rock.) and my batshit grandmother showed up and loved all on him.
> 
> And now, we switch away from patrick.
> 
> My batshit grandmother is not just a bat shit grandmother. She's a witch, and not in the good way. She's also medically, clinically, and legally demented.
> She drove. by herself. from FAIRVIEW FUCKING UTAH to here, with NO warning, NO invite, NO ANYTHING. She is blind as a freaking bat, she can't walk up steps without blacking out, she cant remember what damn day it is...and she drove 5+ hours here. And assumed we were going to house her. But we have no space, as my parents have recently gotten two new occupants. WTF. So, she's planning on staying with my sister, who had NO WARNING OF THIS. Also, my sister lives in a two story house...the woman cant climb stairs...and the entryway is just that...a spot to take off shoes, then the only option is stairs. A lot of them.
> 
> AAAGGGHHHH my mom is ready to KILL HER. she's all worried, and pissed, and stressed.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Btw, the woman owns a chicken. Her husband died and she stole a chicken from her neighbors and now keeps it in her house. The chicken did not make an appearence, thank god.
> 
> And I know it sounds bitchy to whine about my grandmother coming to visit her new great grandson, but she is not a nice woman. And she's demented. Like, doesn't wash her hands/incontinent/hallucination demented.
> 
> 
> ACK.
> 
> 
> So, 'nother bath for patrick, then his day is going to end because it was a long, busy one for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bashes head*
> 
> ACK lol.

crazy relatives are the absolute worst. you can't live with them and you can't wish them dead without horrible guilt.

ok, bad joke.

how does she live? is she still independent?

p.s. i think it's a myth that bats are blind. should have gone with sea cucumber.



Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> des is stroking my boob. sadly this and my breast pump are the most attention they've gotten in weeks.
> 
> I would totally stroke your boob for you. Jussayin.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh baby! I'm jealous! (Although I totally didn't follow the "no sex for 6 weeks" thing... I'm a hussy.)Click to expand...

LAURA HAS PLENTY OF BOOB FOR ALL TO GROPE! 


..katie.. said:


> Make that 8 oz as of right now. I dont know how good that is for a 3 day old who also sometimes eats formula? I think it's probably good...hmm. Lia?

thay's really fucking amazing! at my height of production i got out 2oz. 8 is great!

---

about 10 minutes ago des puked the entire contents of his stomach on hubs.


----------



## hoping4girl

Hoping is fine, or Sarah, or whatever :) I don't mind....

and I would love the take my legs off option...altho I have figured out if I sit with them up in my recliner it gets worse. blah!! OH! I forgot to tell you I love the monkey jammies :) 

and I don't think I can do cloth diapers....I just tossed a perfectly Ok pair of shoes and pj's cuz they had puke on them and I was not washing that crap. oh and a backpack. just threw it away. mostly because I didn't have anything to tie it up in while driving...and I couldn't take the vomit smell. I know they would be great for the environment...and I'm all for great for the environment...altho my husband works oil...so yeah. don't ask :winkwink: I do what I can. but, I do like the wraps they have now that they didn't have (or weren't popular for us small town gals) 10 years ago....I'm excited for the moby wrap thing. 

I do have to tell you ladies, I went to a second hand consignment store thing to look at some maternity pants...$70 later I walked out with 7 outfits, a thing to put in DH's truck so the carseat doesn't leave marks (yeah, he's a baby) and a pair of maternity pants...with what I like to think was free chapstick in the pocket as it wasn't on the tag :winkwink:


*I tossed the chapstick btw*


----------



## Menelly

Oh, I'd totally like to pretend cloth diapers are to save the environment. Fact is, we're cheap. I dislike spending money to throw it in the trash can. And cloth diapers are cuter. So yeah, cheap and pretty, that's what I'm all about. LOL

And I can handle poo smell far better than vomit smell. My son has ALWAYS been a puker, and I've thrown tons of his stuff away cause that smell will.not.get.out.of.anything. We got to the point we were hanging towels on the seatback in front of him, or we were shampooing the back of the seats every other day. Yuck. Easier to throw away a towel. ;)

I thought it was Sarah, but I was too lazy to go back and find it, and I didn't want to appear to be an idiot, so I just forgot instead. Mea culpa. 

Moby wrap is awesome. It takes Kesslie about 3 min to fall asleep in it. Love it, I get my hands free. Which I then usually use for typing in this thread, which is why my husband is completely out of clean clothes... hmm... maybe I should log off.

Nah.

Laura, I wanted a titty groping too, not share in the titty groping of yours. Spread the gropings woman, it's only fair!

Katie, I still say abandoned mine shaft. There are plenty around here. If we're not using them for Tyson, I'm sure we can find somewhere for Grandma. Can we pitch my mom into it as well?

Oh, and speaking of mothers... my MIL left a card on my door today saying "Thank you for being a wonderful wife to my son and mother to my grandbaby. Love Mom." 

First off, I've never called her mom, and she's never referred to herself that way before, so I was all "weird?" But it was a nice gesture, especially for someone who's been a bitch to me for... well, ever since we met. She decided I was hubs "rescue project" (even though I had a perfectly good place of my own, we just decided to move in together) and wanted to get rid of me ASAP. I think she's come to terms with the fact I'm not going anywhere, and I'm the Gate to the Grandbaby and she's trying to suck up.

But at least it was a nice attempt at sucking up. So in the last 24 hours, I've gotten roses, chocolate ice cream, a turkey sammich, and a nice card from his mom. Did I forget my own birthday?


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> Hoping is fine, or Sarah, or whatever :) I don't mind....
> 
> and I would love the take my legs off option...altho I have figured out if I sit with them up in my recliner it gets worse. blah!! OH! I forgot to tell you I love the monkey jammies :)
> 
> and I don't think I can do cloth diapers....I just tossed a perfectly Ok pair of shoes and pj's cuz they had puke on them and I was not washing that crap. oh and a backpack. just threw it away. mostly because I didn't have anything to tie it up in while driving...and I couldn't take the vomit smell. I know they would be great for the environment...and I'm all for great for the environment...altho my husband works oil...so yeah. don't ask :winkwink: I do what I can. but, I do like the wraps they have now that they didn't have (or weren't popular for us small town gals) 10 years ago....I'm excited for the moby wrap thing.
> 
> I do have to tell you ladies, I went to a second hand consignment store thing to look at some maternity pants...$70 later I walked out with 7 outfits, a thing to put in DH's truck so the carseat doesn't leave marks (yeah, he's a baby) and a pair of maternity pants...with what I like to think was free chapstick in the pocket as it wasn't on the tag :winkwink:
> 
> 
> *I tossed the chapstick btw*

Henceforth you are know as "whatever"


----------



## Menelly

We can only have her be "whatever" if we get someone else to play "major" and someone else to be "loser".

And I call not it on "loser". ;)


----------



## gigglebox

i call tuladoesthehulafromhawaii!


----------



## hoping4girl

well I'm whatever so I can't be major or loser :) 

we are cheap too, hence why my hubby is way into this breastfeeding thing. He was totally against it with the boys...but now for some reason (i'm pretty sure its the toys in his garage) he thinks its a fantastic idea and a money saver. I'll see what he thinks about cloth diapers....but still not sure I could do it. 

oh and if there is a mine shaft to toss people in please sign me up, i have a few family members who could use a good tossing....

ah i'm gonna go to bed before my youngest starts getting sick again....DH is useless in the middle of the night when it comes to cleaning up....its almost as if he is still sleeping...oh wait I think he is.


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> i call tuladoesthehulafromhawaii!

ah damn that was totally my second choice!!


----------



## Menelly

You're in Wyoming. I'm in Utah. Between the two of us, there are hundreds of abandoned mine shafts. I'm sure we can find a good one for family members none of us like anymore. ;)

My DH tried to sleep thru the cranky hours last night. I might have forgiven him because of the roses, but I still woke him up so he could deal with her too. Cause I'm a bitch like that. (And he DOES work today. Don't fuck with my sleep. I get bitchy and wake you up too. LOL)

PS: I'm "Major". I'm the former military one, and if I don't claim it quickly, Katie will try and claim it due to her family's military connections. :)


----------



## Emerald87

Meh, I'll take loser. I'm the last in the baby race; even our new thread additions are further along than me

*weeps*


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Meh, I'll take loser. I'm the last in the baby race; even our new thread additions are further along than me
> 
> *weeps*

But look on the bright side... you are the ONLY ONE we recruited! The rest of us all kind of fell in this thread and didn't go away. You, on the other hand, were directed here cause we found you funny and wanted you around. So feel special. :)


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> ...everything just makes me hate myself instead. blllar i'm sorry i'm emotionally pooping all over you guys.

I agree, it's what we're here for:hugs:



Emerald87 said:


> Ohhhhhhh Vaurissa, you so perty!!!!




ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa! It's your purty face!!! :) awww




..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh Vaurissa, you so perty!!!!
> 
> !!!! you are!!!! i love the pic!Click to expand...

Thank you guys:blush: I thought it was time to post my face for a couple weeks before I change it again to a newborn pic:happydance:



gigglebox said:


> ashley i think you might be going over due:(

You MUST be tired, because that was just mean! LOL:haha:



ashiozz said:


> ...Today: I have no plans, Hopefully I'll go into labor, probably not... so I'll probably just sit around and do laundry because it is sunday, and gear up to go back to work tomorrow. :coffee: my life is as always an adventure... lmao

That cracked me the hell up for some reason! LOL


----------



## Ems77

Oh, yeah! And I'll take... nah fuck it, my own name is complicated enough LMAO!


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Don't fuck with my sleep. I get bitchy and wake you up too. LOL)

 You're singing my song! LOL


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> A day in the life of my poor little patrickman...
> 
> After I woke up finally (my mom came and rescued the baby from the confines of my room at around 5...i slept til seven) I recieved a text that ty's mom and sister and neice were coming to visit...so, he came in and took a shower with me (he sat in his chair. i showered. life was good) then he had massive poo all over himself, so after a quick clean and diaper change, he got dressed in pants (real pants!) a shirt, and a hoodie, then had the shirt and hoodie taken off to be placed in the sun as a window decoration/jaundice prevention method. (mostly window decoration. because yeah, i'm one of those moms.)
> theeeen, his paternal side came over. he spent hours being passed around strange people in the sun/shade/wind. Had a good visit. wore him out. I think he got too hot and now i'm worried. anyway, he now has three bug bites. THREE. =(
> 
> Then, we ate dinner, got all settled in, he got fed (i pumped 5 ounces as of yet today. five! I rock.) and my batshit grandmother showed up and loved all on him.
> 
> And now, we switch away from patrick.
> 
> My batshit grandmother is not just a bat shit grandmother. She's a witch, and not in the good way. She's also medically, clinically, and legally demented.
> She drove. by herself. from FAIRVIEW FUCKING UTAH to here, with NO warning, NO invite, NO ANYTHING. She is blind as a freaking bat, she can't walk up steps without blacking out, she cant remember what damn day it is...and she drove 5+ hours here. And assumed we were going to house her. But we have no space, as my parents have recently gotten two new occupants. WTF. So, she's planning on staying with my sister, who had NO WARNING OF THIS. Also, my sister lives in a two story house...the woman cant climb stairs...and the entryway is just that...a spot to take off shoes, then the only option is stairs. A lot of them.
> 
> AAAGGGHHHH my mom is ready to KILL HER. she's all worried, and pissed, and stressed.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Btw, the woman owns a chicken. Her husband died and she stole a chicken from her neighbors and now keeps it in her house. The chicken did not make an appearence, thank god.
> 
> And I know it sounds bitchy to whine about my grandmother coming to visit her new great grandson, but she is not a nice woman. And she's demented. Like, doesn't wash her hands/incontinent/hallucination demented.
> 
> 
> ACK.
> 
> 
> So, 'nother bath for patrick, then his day is going to end because it was a long, busy one for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bashes head*
> 
> ACK lol.
> 
> crazy relatives are the absolute worst. you can't live with them and you can't wish them dead without horrible guilt.
> 
> ok, bad joke.
> 
> how does she live? is she still independent?
> 
> p.s. i think it's a myth that bats are blind. should have gone with sea cucumber.
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> des is stroking my boob. sadly this and my breast pump are the most attention they've gotten in weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> I would totally stroke your boob for you. Jussayin.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh baby! I'm jealous! (Although I totally didn't follow the "no sex for 6 weeks" thing... I'm a hussy.)Click to expand...
> 
> LAURA HAS PLENTY OF BOOB FOR ALL TO GROPE!
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Make that 8 oz as of right now. I dont know how good that is for a 3 day old who also sometimes eats formula? I think it's probably good...hmm. Lia?Click to expand...
> 
> thay's really fucking amazing! at my height of production i got out 2oz. 8 is great!
> 
> ---
> 
> about 10 minutes ago des puked the entire contents of his stomach on hubs.Click to expand...

She lives by herself. Mostly because she's so awful that she has driven all of her family away. Yeah, we're awful. but really. not a nice lady. and i feel bad, but not that bad.
Your joke actually made me giggle.

BOOBS!

2 oz a day or 2 oz at a time? Also, you gotta remember, i've been mimicking a cow since 12 weeks. i'm designed physically for this shit. mentally, not so much. pumps hurt less than mouths.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Hoping is fine, or Sarah, or whatever :) I don't mind....
> 
> and I would love the take my legs off option...altho I have figured out if I sit with them up in my recliner it gets worse. blah!! OH! I forgot to tell you I love the monkey jammies :)
> 
> and I don't think I can do cloth diapers....I just tossed a perfectly Ok pair of shoes and pj's cuz they had puke on them and I was not washing that crap. oh and a backpack. just threw it away. mostly because I didn't have anything to tie it up in while driving...and I couldn't take the vomit smell. I know they would be great for the environment...and I'm all for great for the environment...altho my husband works oil...so yeah. don't ask :winkwink: I do what I can. but, I do like the wraps they have now that they didn't have (or weren't popular for us small town gals) 10 years ago....I'm excited for the moby wrap thing.
> 
> I do have to tell you ladies, I went to a second hand consignment store thing to look at some maternity pants...$70 later I walked out with 7 outfits, a thing to put in DH's truck so the carseat doesn't leave marks (yeah, he's a baby) and a pair of maternity pants...with what I like to think was free chapstick in the pocket as it wasn't on the tag :winkwink:
> 
> 
> *I tossed the chapstick btw*

WHERE THE HELL DID YOU FIND MATERNITY CLOTHES??? Coalminers daughter??
Seriously, I couldnt find ANYTHING in rs, gr, or e-town. pissed me right the fuck off. had to send people to SLC.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> We can only have her be "whatever" if we get someone else to play "major" and someone else to be "loser".
> 
> And I call not it on "loser". ;)

major major b flat minor.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> You're in Wyoming. I'm in Utah. Between the two of us, there are hundreds of abandoned mine shafts. I'm sure we can find a good one for family members none of us like anymore. ;)
> 
> My DH tried to sleep thru the cranky hours last night. I might have forgiven him because of the roses, but I still woke him up so he could deal with her too. Cause I'm a bitch like that. (And he DOES work today. Don't fuck with my sleep. I get bitchy and wake you up too. LOL)
> 
> PS: I'm "Major". I'm the former military one, and if I don't claim it quickly, Katie will try and claim it due to her family's military connections. :)

Secret...I dont know my dad's rank. I know he was an SS mechanic's mate on a nuke, but beyond that? no idea.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Meh, I'll take loser. I'm the last in the baby race; even our new thread additions are further along than me
> 
> *weeps*
> 
> But look on the bright side... you are the ONLY ONE we recruited! The rest of us all kind of fell in this thread and didn't go away. You, on the other hand, were directed here cause we found you funny and wanted you around. So feel special. :)Click to expand...

Yeah, how many "COME TALK TO US????"s did you get?

to be fair, I think Lia is the only one who leaves this thread to go harrass other people to find them. But even if we did, you'd still be the first and therefore the best, so Winner.


----------



## ..katie..

Make that 10 oz. Every time I get a little over one from one boob and a little under one from the other.

also, its yellow. Yellow is okay, right?

Speaking of yellow, my little person is. Other than sun, should I be mixing the breastmilk with the formula so he gets more formula so he turns not yellow?


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Meh, I'll take loser. I'm the last in the baby race; even our new thread additions are further along than me
> 
> *weeps*
> 
> But look on the bright side... you are the ONLY ONE we recruited! The rest of us all kind of fell in this thread and didn't go away. You, on the other hand, were directed here cause we found you funny and wanted you around. So feel special. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, how many "COME TALK TO US????"s did you get?
> 
> to be fair, I think Lia is the only one who leaves this thread to go harrass other people to find them. But even if we did, you'd still be the first and therefore the best, so Winner.Click to expand...

Just yours :p


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Make that 10 oz. Every time I get a little over one from one boob and a little under one from the other.
> 
> also, its yellow. Yellow is okay, right?
> 
> Speaking of yellow, my little person is. Other than sun, should I be mixing the breastmilk with the formula so he gets more formula so he turns not yellow?

Yellow right now is very good, it means its still partially colostrum. Colostrum is sticky and its a laxative... so it sticks to the biliruben and then makes them poop it out. I wouldn't mix with formula at all... 10 oz. of early milk/colostrum is AWESOME.

Oh, and Kesslie had mild jaundice. Her doctor said they really don't worry much till they're about the color of a cheeto.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Make that 10 oz. Every time I get a little over one from one boob and a little under one from the other.
> 
> also, its yellow. Yellow is okay, right?
> 
> Speaking of yellow, my little person is. Other than sun, should I be mixing the breastmilk with the formula so he gets more formula so he turns not yellow?
> 
> Yellow right now is very good, it means its still partially colostrum. Colostrum is sticky and its a laxative... so it sticks to the biliruben and then makes them poop it out. I wouldn't mix with formula at all... 10 oz. of early milk/colostrum is AWESOME.
> 
> Oh, and Kesslie had mild jaundice. Her doctor said they really don't worry much till they're about the color of a cheeto.Click to expand...


Lmao, im a terrible person...


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Meh, I'll take loser. I'm the last in the baby race; even our new thread additions are further along than me
> 
> *weeps*
> 
> But look on the bright side... you are the ONLY ONE we recruited! The rest of us all kind of fell in this thread and didn't go away. You, on the other hand, were directed here cause we found you funny and wanted you around. So feel special. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, how many "COME TALK TO US????"s did you get?
> 
> to be fair, I think Lia is the only one who leaves this thread to go harrass other people to find them. But even if we did, you'd still be the first and therefore the best, so Winner.Click to expand...
> 
> Just yours :pClick to expand...

I was going to send one but Katie beat me to it :( I just read the post we found you in to my momma too lmao :) She laughed.


----------



## ashiozz

I just want to say...

I HAVE ANKLES TODAY! HOLY HELL! HOW AMAZINNNG!!!


Also, I'm not feeling labor-y tonight, someone needs to tell Tyler that it's TIME .. I've tried, hes not listening :(


----------



## Menelly

Ack! POO SPLOSION POOPOCOLYPSE! HALP HALP HALP!!


----------



## ashiozz

**grabs the hose** 

I Got This...


Lmao.. the joys of parenting..


----------



## ..katie..

i got peed on today. i think thats my only remaining issue with the boy/girl thing...girls pee in streams but they dont go as high as boy pee fountains.

my little dude is pooping right now. violently. i can hear it. gaaah.

ash, have you tried pooping? it might be strenuous enough to do it...


----------



## ashiozz

Im not having poo issues :( so its not strenuous enough :(

this baby has his arms crossed, brow furrowed and is saying "Not gonna do it"

Edited to Add: leave a flap of his diaper over his peepee while youre changing him, I learned this with my brother quick. lmao


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Im not having poo issues :( so its not strenuous enough :(
> 
> this baby has his arms crossed, brow furrowed and is saying "Not gonna do it"
> 
> Edited to Add: leave a flap of his diaper over his peepee while youre changing him, I learned this with my brother quick. lmao

Pulled out his tent, his camping chairs, and is roasting s'mores on your placenta, right?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> i got peed on today. i think thats my only remaining issue with the boy/girl thing...girls pee in streams but they dont go as high as boy pee fountains.
> 
> my little dude is pooping right now. violently. i can hear it. gaaah.
> 
> ash, have you tried pooping? it might be strenuous enough to do it...

Kesslie turns into the Energizer Pooper. She keeps pooing and pooing and pooing. You go to change her, take her diaper off, and you realize that the poomageddon is still going on, and now you're infected too. 

We've wasted nearly an entire container of wipes before, thinking she was done, so we start wiping away, and then she starts again... we wait, start wiping and she starts AGAIN.

And by the way: as gross as projectile vomiting is... projectile pooping is far grosser. I had to wash our WALL due to the Energizer Poo Fountain.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Im not having poo issues :( so its not strenuous enough :(
> 
> this baby has his arms crossed, brow furrowed and is saying "Not gonna do it"
> 
> Edited to Add: leave a flap of his diaper over his peepee while youre changing him, I learned this with my brother quick. lmao
> 
> Pulled out his tent, his camping chairs, and is roasting s'mores on your placenta, right?Click to expand...

Yup, with picket signs that say "HELL NO I WON'T GO" ... lmao


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Ack! POO SPLOSION POOPOCOLYPSE! HALP HALP HALP!!

And you want a HAZMAT suit when coming to australia...

Ash has got the hose, I'll get the fire


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Im not having poo issues :( so its not strenuous enough :(
> 
> this baby has his arms crossed, brow furrowed and is saying "Not gonna do it"
> 
> Edited to Add: leave a flap of his diaper over his peepee while youre changing him, I learned this with my brother quick. lmao

And point their wee wee down in the nappy!


----------



## ashiozz

^WSS .. Im so prepared for a boy because of my lil brother.. lol

Emerald!! Your nursery, what are you doing in it? You mentioned getting ready to start it earlier. =P


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> ^WSS .. Im so prepared for a boy because of my lil brother.. lol
> 
> Emerald!! Your nursery, what are you doing in it? You mentioned getting ready to start it earlier. =P

My best friend suggested the most AWESOME theme. Since her name means little dragon, we're doing a how to train your dragon theme!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

I LOVE toothless!!!!


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ^WSS .. Im so prepared for a boy because of my lil brother.. lol
> 
> Emerald!! Your nursery, what are you doing in it? You mentioned getting ready to start it earlier. =P
> 
> My best friend suggested the most AWESOME theme. Since her name means little dragon, we're doing a how to train your dragon theme!!!!Click to expand...

Awesome theme! :) That'll be so much fun!


----------



## Emerald87

GAH!! Rant time lol.

On the drive home a ute in front of me decided to randomly stop in a 60km/hr zone for a pedestrian to cross. I had to do a fucking emergency stop. That's the second time. I don't like doing emergency stops with Kaida on board!


----------



## Emerald87

Wake up ladies. I'm bored.

EDIT: Fine. Sleeping and leaving me here alone is just selfish *hmph*


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i got peed on today. i think thats my only remaining issue with the boy/girl thing...girls pee in streams but they dont go as high as boy pee fountains.
> 
> my little dude is pooping right now. violently. i can hear it. gaaah.
> 
> ash, have you tried pooping? it might be strenuous enough to do it...
> 
> Kesslie turns into the Energizer Pooper. She keeps pooing and pooing and pooing. You go to change her, take her diaper off, and you realize that the poomageddon is still going on, and now you're infected too.
> 
> *We've wasted nearly an entire container of wipes before, thinking she was done, so we start wiping away, and then she starts again... we wait, start wiping and she starts AGAIN.*
> 
> And by the way: as gross as projectile vomiting is... projectile pooping is far grosser. I had to wash our WALL due to the Energizer Poo Fountain.Click to expand...

this. fucking signed. 

also have learned to tell the difference between his many thunder farts and the wet ones where he's actually pooping. his farts rival that of my dog and my husband (why is everything i love so flatulent?)



ashiozz said:


> I just want to say...
> 
> I HAVE ANKLES TODAY! HOLY HELL! HOW AMAZINNNG!!!
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not feeling labor-y tonight, someone needs to tell Tyler that it's TIME .. I've tried, hes not listening :(

call before the storm...? :shrug::happydance:



Emerald87 said:


> I LOVE toothless!!!!

that's a GREAT theme! toothless is what hubs calls his car lol


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> GAH!! Rant time lol.
> 
> On the drive home a ute in front of me decided to randomly stop in a 60km/hr zone for a pedestrian to cross. I had to do a fucking emergency stop. That's the second time. I don't like doing emergency stops with Kaida on board!

awwww don't worry about it.early in pregnancy i tripped in a pot hole and fell on my belly. all obviously turned out fine :thumbup: maybe it's fun for her (him?) to have the change in motion! like a ride. maybe (s)he'll like amusement parks.

sorry i haven't had my middle of the night chat sessions. hubs has been sleeping on the couch which is where my lappy toppy resides.


----------



## gigglebox

...i know what you're thinking; lap tops are mobile, right? not this piece of shit one. it has about 90 seconds of battery life. it has to be plugged in or it turns off. and it's a bitch to find a plug for it that's easily accessible in other rooms so i just leave it on my couch.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> GAH!! Rant time lol.
> 
> On the drive home a ute in front of me decided to randomly stop in a 60km/hr zone for a pedestrian to cross. I had to do a fucking emergency stop. That's the second time. I don't like doing emergency stops with Kaida on board!
> 
> awwww don't worry about it.early in pregnancy i tripped in a pot hole and fell on my belly. all obviously turned out fine :thumbup: maybe it's fun for her (him?) to have the change in motion! like a ride. maybe (s)he'll like amusement parks.
> 
> *sorry i haven't had my middle of the night chat sessions. hubs has been sleeping on the couch which is where my lappy toppy resides*.Click to expand...

So you should be! (You know I'm kidding, right?) :hugs:

Yeh I think she'll be a thrill seeker considering how I drive LOL

Is there a reason DH calls his car toothless? Frikkin awesome BTW, might adopt that name for one of mine!

And yeh... she could be a he... I think I'm at the point where I wouldn't mind either way. I've been loving saying "my little girl" and calling her Kaida. So I think if there was a change now, it'd be a hard habit to break and I wouldn't be over excited by a boy like I would have been before. I'm in a very happy place :)


----------



## Emerald87

HAHAHA I didn't even think of portability; my laptops are similar :)


----------



## Emerald87

Mmmmmmn strange craving time. I made a salad tonight with lamb strips. The sauce I put on it is a garlic yoghurt made from Greek Style yoghurt + olive oil + lemon juice + salt + shit loads of garlic. Great on a salad; to die for, in fact.

Well, after dinner there was half a mug full left. So I ate it all with a spoon. On my own. And I don't regret it for a second. I'll keep away vampires for weeks. It was fucking delicious.


----------



## gigglebox

sometimes smelly foods are the best tasting.

he thinks his car looks like toothless. i kind of agree :

https://carimages1.everycarlisted.com/images/honda-fit-old-bridge-nj_YPA-1322_AH20917_1.jpg

(his is black)


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> sometimes smelly foods are the best tasting.
> 
> he thinks his car looks like toothless. i kind of agree :
> 
> https://carimages1.everycarlisted.com/images/honda-fit-old-bridge-nj_YPA-1322_AH20917_1.jpg
> 
> (his is black)

TEE HEE it totally does!! :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

sleepsacks=god.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> sleepsacks=god.

??? Some maternal thing I won't be aware of for another 26 weeks or so?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> ^WSS .. Im so prepared for a boy because of my lil brother.. lol
> 
> Emerald!! Your nursery, what are you doing in it? You mentioned getting ready to start it earlier. =P
> 
> My best friend suggested the most AWESOME theme. Since her name means little dragon, we're doing a how to train your dragon theme!!!!Click to expand...

I tried to respond to this, but I left a drink on my desk and my fucking cats knocked it over and now my desktop keyboard does not work... *fume* ... However, My laptop does so this will do for now.. until i have money to replace the really nice light up keyboard my cats decided to destroy....



I did Nightmare before christmas :) Im cited to see yours!! its going to be quite unique it sounds like!!


----------



## ashiozz

Also: My uterus decided last night was a good night to contract, every 10 minutes, on the dot, for 3 hours, then stop, I got 1.5 hrs of sleep.


----------



## hoping4girl

yippee for pooping katie!!! oh and I forgot to tell you, we live on Evans, a couple blocks up from Monroe. We like it, except that our house is haunted...and my husband gets all pissy because there is more traffic on the street than he thinks there should be...such a dork he is...

hmm....sex didn't work....try doing some squats or something..i don't know I'm just throwing that out there....OH!! I read about nipple stimulation the other day...go rub your nips for like...hours, that is supposed to work ;)


----------



## gigglebox

i'm telling you ash 1300 mg of EPO and a pedicure! if nothing else fatty acids are good for you and your feet will be pretty and pampered :thumbup:

sarah you missed our earlier conversation about ghosts! what makes you think your house is haunted?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i am mad for you. he better not keep this shit up. i thought he was really going to try and show a new side of himself...certainly isn't getting off on the right foot.
> 
> did i tell you i was thinking of putting a snarky passive aggressive comment about him on your facebook? i resisted.
> 
> so the hospital just called with the most insincere "i hope you and your family are doing well" message. then the same nurse called back a second later with the same exact message for a different patient. like, literally, the message ended ( i never answer the house phone) and rang a second later. how do you fuck that up?

You can, if you want to. Most people do, with frequency. If you scroll through comments on photos or just my wall, it's littered with passive aggressive tyson bashing. Or just aggressive tyson bashing...for example "i'm sorry men suck so bad that it's driving us to become lesbians." and "i'm sorry you had a baby with an asshole."
=)

Oh, how very fucking lovely. I would call the nurse back and let her know she got the wrong family and that youre SURE that mr and mrs o'keefe would LOVE to hear what she has to say.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> yippee for pooping katie!!! oh and I forgot to tell you, we live on Evans, a couple blocks up from Monroe. We like it, except that our house is haunted...and my husband gets all pissy because there is more traffic on the street than he thinks there should be...such a dork he is...
> 
> hmm....sex didn't work....try doing some squats or something..i don't know I'm just throwing that out there....OH!! I read about nipple stimulation the other day...go rub your nips for like...hours, that is supposed to work ;)

I had a home health patient on Evans. I kind of like that whole row of streets by the corrals. It's very homey and not quite as pretentious or slummy as the rest of town. Like the state streets? (pretentious) Grrr. Or east teton (slummy)...but then again, I lived there so...


----------



## gigglebox

i just saw the title of a web series, "Namesake".

I read it in my head first as "na-meh-sah-kee". 

I don't even know what that says about the state of my brain.


----------



## ashiozz

K, Im home now and have a keyboard hooked up to my computer that works. Ive been crampy today but nothing consistent and quite grouchy grr.. and I miss my old keyboard but Ill live/survive.

Laura, Des is a champion when it comes to bodily functions, all men will be proud of him :)

Katie, I think I missed something, Is Tyson in the doghouse again?

SARAH! I shall try jumping jacks ;) lmao... or anything at this point, but not til after I sleep, last night was long...


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> i'm telling you ash 1300 mg of EPO and a pedicure! if nothing else fatty acids are good for you and your feet will be pretty and pampered :thumbup:
> 
> sarah you missed our earlier conversation about ghosts! what makes you think your house is haunted?

One of the first nights we were in it the light in our room switched on and off...constantly. and someone was dropping change into our piggy bank...I hope it was a lot, I hadn't counted it in a while :winkwink: 
The other night our son came up bawling saying someone bounced on his bed, and then tried to shake him, and THEN there were a whole bunch of ghosts in his room talking in foreign languages. He slept in the guest room after that. Now he leaves his door open and the hall light on or he won't sleep in there. 
I call him Ghostus. He really likes to mess with my husband and his tools, especially the stud finder....DH gets really pissed. And he only listens to me for some reason. If I tell him to stop, he usually does. 



..katie.. said:


> I had a home health patient on Evans. I kind of like that whole row of streets by the corrals. It's very homey and not quite as pretentious or slummy as the rest of town. Like the state streets? (pretentious) Grrr. Or east teton (slummy)...but then again, I lived there so...

LOL I haven't learned the areas of town yet....I know the state streets, the kids go to Harrison. Well, some of them...that whole area is messed up. I'm not sure what the people who were laying the streets out in this town were drinking, but I need some of that stuff when I'm done being preggers!! This is the curviest town I have ever been in!! LOL We have the cul-de-sac thing behind our house and I love that, the boys can play over there and not have too much fear of getting ran over....
Sorry to hear you are having problems with OH....


----------



## Menelly

Oh, he's not her OH anymore. He's the dipshit that fucked up being the OH. Plans have been made for his own abandoned mine shaft.

I now want to create a reality TV show a la Survivor called "Abandoned Mine Shaft" where we chuck all the people we think deserve to die into an abandoned mine shaft, and tell them we will only rescue the last one standing. And then we film it. :)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Also: My uterus decided last night was a good night to contract, every 10 minutes, on the dot, for 3 hours, then stop, I got 1.5 hrs of sleep.

I had that a few days before I had my first. 

I made sure my netbook was working today (could connect to the interwebs and take pics off my iPod (someone gave it to us for free, because I am technical and they were tired of screwing with it) we hardly ever use it, so I wanted to make sure it would function at the hospital. I decided to take that rather than my WHOLE LIFE (which is on my laptop) so I have less to worry about. End result, being able to update you guys regularly. :happydance:


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Also: My uterus decided last night was a good night to contract, every 10 minutes, on the dot, for 3 hours, then stop, I got 1.5 hrs of sleep.
> 
> I had that a few days before I had my first.
> 
> I made sure my netbook was working today (could connect to the interwebs and take pics off my iPod (someone gave it to us for free, because I am technical and they were tired of screwing with it) we hardly ever use it, so I wanted to make sure it would function at the hospital. I decided to take that rather than my WHOLE LIFE (which is on my laptop) so I have less to worry about. End result, being able to update you guys regularly. :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!!!
I've had these every night for three nights now but this is the longest theyve lasted 0.o


----------



## Menelly

But hey, when you doctor gives you your weekly fingerbang, maybe you'll be dialated a bit after these cramps? You can hope?


----------



## ashiozz

I do hope :( we will see tomorrow


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Oh, he's not her OH anymore. He's the dipshit that fucked up being the OH. Plans have been made for his own abandoned mine shaft.
> 
> I now want to create a reality TV show a la Survivor called "Abandoned Mine Shaft" where we chuck all the people we think deserve to die into an abandoned mine shaft, and tell them we will only rescue the last one standing. And then we film it. :)

the catch is that we dont rescue the last one standing...


----------



## gigglebox

dear ash's cervix,

please be a good cervix and prove to everyone that you do in fact listen when several people are encouraging you to dilate. i know what you're thinking--your sole purpose in life for months now has been to stay tight and closed. we'll you're right, and you've done a phenomenal job at that, but it's time to let go, time to let loose a little. i promise that if you do, ash will shove a big cookie up her crotch for you to nom on as your reward. doesn't that sound nice? and all that pressure that's been on you for all this time will be gone. so you see, you're really only holding yourself back from feeling amazing again.

so start by spitting out that plug and i think you'll really see that this is the best thing for you.

take it easy,
giggle


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oh, he's not her OH anymore. He's the dipshit that fucked up being the OH. Plans have been made for his own abandoned mine shaft.
> 
> I now want to create a reality TV show a la Survivor called "Abandoned Mine Shaft" where we chuck all the people we think deserve to die into an abandoned mine shaft, and tell them we will only rescue the last one standing. And then we film it. :)
> 
> the catch is that we dont rescue the last one standing...Click to expand...

holy shit i literally laughed out loud at that....DH looked at me like I was a freakin nut. oh wait that's how he usually looks at me! :wacko: nevermind then...but i really did laugh...picturing all the crazy people in there trying to "fend for themselves"...when in real life most of them on my list have no idea to fend for themselves!!! bahahahaha!!! ah that's good stuff.....:haha:

OH KATIE!! I thought of this today...we looked at a house on I think it was New Mexico when we were looking at houses...DH and I decided that we would be bringing the house values down there if we lived there, we would probably piss the neighbors off because of that....altho here there are mostly old retired people that live around us, and I'm pretty sure when we break out the fire pit and rum in the summer times they will rethink having us as neighbors as well!! Sorry I don't know anyone here....so yeah, you get to hear my Green River stories :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> dear ash's cervix,
> 
> please be a good cervix and prove to everyone that you do in fact listen when several people are encouraging you to dilate. i know what you're thinking--your sole purpose in life for months now has been to stay tight and closed. we'll you're right, and you've done a phenomenal job at that, but it's time to let go, time to let loose a little. i promise that if you do, ash will shove a big cookie up her crotch for you to nom on as your reward. doesn't that sound nice? and all that pressure that's been on you for all this time will be gone. so you see, you're really only holding yourself back from feeling amazing again.
> 
> so start by spitting out that plug and i think you'll really see that this is the best thing for you.
> 
> take it easy,
> giggle


This was the most disturbing pep talk I have ever witnessed.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Oh, he's not her OH anymore. He's the dipshit that fucked up being the OH. Plans have been made for his own abandoned mine shaft.
> 
> I now want to create a reality TV show a la Survivor called "Abandoned Mine Shaft" where we chuck all the people we think deserve to die into an abandoned mine shaft, and tell them we will only rescue the last one standing. And then we film it. :)
> 
> the catch is that we dont rescue the last one standing...Click to expand...
> 
> holy shit i literally laughed out loud at that....DH looked at me like I was a freakin nut. oh wait that's how he usually looks at me! :wacko: nevermind then...but i really did laugh...picturing all the crazy people in there trying to "fend for themselves"...when in real life most of them on my list have no idea to fend for themselves!!! bahahahaha!!! ah that's good stuff.....:haha:
> 
> OH KATIE!! I thought of this today...we looked at a house on I think it was New Mexico when we were looking at houses...DH and I decided that we would be bringing the house values down there if we lived there, we would probably piss the neighbors off because of that....altho here there are mostly old retired people that live around us, and I'm pretty sure when we break out the fire pit and rum in the summer times they will rethink having us as neighbors as well!! Sorry I don't know anyone here....so yeah, you get to hear my Green River stories :haha:Click to expand...

Perfectly okay with me =D Lia gets all my salt lake stories, and you'll get all my green river stories =D Ash has already gotten my very few arizona stories.


----------



## Menelly

Mmm... Little Ceasars pizza and a sleeping baby. Life is good right now. :)

Trying to get stuff together to start school. I know I'm lucky to be able to be a SAHM, but at the same point, I want my education done in case something goes wrong... I don't want to raise Kesslie in poverty if something happened to hubs. So if all goes well, I start in July. FX!


----------



## ..katie..

For what? i think I asked you this 200 pages ago but still.


----------



## Menelly

Chemistry and Physics secondary education. (Teach high school science, basically.)

Debating math too, but I'm not sure which I'm going for for certain.

I'm also THRILLED. I have an ex best friend who went batshit fucking crazy and then threatened to kill me. She also tried to get my VA benefits taken away, and then tried to convince the VA hospital that I was a drug dealer/addict. (I've never been DRUNK, let alone done drugs. Gotta love her crazy.)

Found out she's in jail. For felony hit and run, 2 counts of aggrivated assault, and "threats against property or person". :) This makes me feel SO MUCH BETTER. I've honestly been terrified that if she saw me again, she'd kill me and Kesslie if she's with me. I can relax now that the hoebag... er... "disturbed woman" is in jail.

It's a good day. :)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> dear ash's cervix,
> 
> please be a good cervix and prove to everyone that you do in fact listen when several people are encouraging you to dilate. i know what you're thinking--your sole purpose in life for months now has been to stay tight and closed. we'll you're right, and you've done a phenomenal job at that, but it's time to let go, time to let loose a little. i promise that if you do, ash will shove a big cookie up her crotch for you to nom on as your reward. doesn't that sound nice? and all that pressure that's been on you for all this time will be gone. so you see, you're really only holding yourself back from feeling amazing again.
> 
> so start by spitting out that plug and i think you'll really see that this is the best thing for you.
> 
> take it easy,
> giggle

LMAO!! Even with your promises of cookies, i still see no plug.. Le grr. and Ive been looking for like EVER now.. >< 

Will report back on the cervix of steel tomorrow after doctor doom's assistant finger rapes me and then proceeds to schedule me for induction :(


----------



## ..katie..

im still upset about the cookie up the vag. for real.

And YAY im glad your nemisis is going away!!!


----------



## Menelly

She's apparently been in jail since last June. :) I'm just finding out she's still there now!

And... Princess wakes. She's been in bed for 3 hours now. Like, actually laying down on her own in her bassinet. Its awesome. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Yes, very good getting rid of the nemesis , karma works wonders.

I'm so exhausted and I just woke up from a nap.. I dont think i'll be shoving cookies up my vag, even if it cooperates.. it's just.. such a waste of a cookie.. lmao

how's little patrick doing?!


----------



## ..katie..

hes doing so good =) his dad finally showed up. unfortunately, i couldnt take a nap as I had shit to do and needed to drive places with someone else in the car to make sure he didnt die in his seat. then my blood sugar crashed hard. I wasn't nice.

Its really difficult to be civil to your kid's father when you really wish he would eat glass and die.


----------



## ashiozz

you're at least doing a good job on the outside, even if on the inside you're murdering him thousands of times ;) 

Im glad I got my nap in before baby comes, i got like no sleep last night and was a raging bitch today due to it. work drove me nuts, im ready for this to be done, I've said that forever but now Im getting emotionally fed up.


*thinks of ways to feed Tyson glass secretly...*

Im glad Patrick is doing good. He looks like such a skinny old man :) so cute.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> im still upset about the cookie up the vag. for real.
> 
> And YAY im glad your nemisis is going away!!!

i almost consider it a personal victory that something actually offended your sensibilities...i thought you were unphasable.

but the real accomplishment is if you pictured a cervix with teeth.


----------



## Menelly




----------



## gigglebox

lalala.....

you know katie i was going to tell you to tell fob to shave his head to help his lackluster appearance, but i don't think anything is helping that fugly mug.

did anyone ever watch Voltron? 

i really want a dq blizzard.

emerald...haven't seen you lately...maybe i will next feed. hubs is in the bedroom tonight.

sarah was also my childhood best friend's name. her mom made arts and crafts and i'm pretty sure her father was gay. like, flamingly gay. i've tried to facebook stalk to see how that turned out but alas, no confirmation. sarah was their only blood child and then they adopted 2 kids from russia. not that adopting russians makes you gay...it was really his personality and his mustache. nice family. they threw the best birthday parties.


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


>

did you ever see that inde film "teeth"? 

i did not.


----------



## gigglebox

omg just found a trailer lol!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8yuld4DUE


----------



## ashiozz

Hmmm my angry vagina. I love it. :) yes where's our Aussie at???


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> dear ash's cervix,
> 
> please be a good cervix and prove to everyone that you do in fact listen when several people are encouraging you to dilate. i know what you're thinking--your sole purpose in life for months now has been to stay tight and closed. we'll you're right, and you've done a phenomenal job at that, but it's time to let go, time to let loose a little. i promise that if you do, ash will shove a big cookie up her crotch for you to nom on as your reward. doesn't that sound nice? and all that pressure that's been on you for all this time will be gone. so you see, you're really only holding yourself back from feeling amazing again.
> 
> so start by spitting out that plug and i think you'll really see that this is the best thing for you.
> 
> take it easy,
> giggle

And by encouraging, you mean poking?


----------



## Emerald87

I'M HERE

I've just started my mental health rotation and the consultant started with "we're looking for someone to fail so you have to be here ALL THE TIME" etc. etc. Then I told him I'm going to Sydney to see my Dad for the last time before baby is born and he proceeded to tell me I have to stay late other nights to make up the hours. Lets see - I'm an unpaid student with exams in 6 weeks and we have 10 allocated days per block to take off. Erm... fuck off. Problem is, he really can fail me and fuck my entire future *sigh*.
So I have to behave, which means no playing with my phone and chatting to you guys between the hours of 7am and 5pm :(
Tomorrow is a public holiday, though, so I'll be here in full force.

On the plus side, my patients are, of course, completely insane. Which is great because I fit right in :p


----------



## gigglebox

here! feeding!


----------



## gigglebox

daddy took video of des eating earlier that i'll have to post. he coos at himself while he eats.

em
er
ald

in the psycho ward, eh? been there once. met some very interesting characters! do you get formal introductions to patients?


----------



## Emerald87

OH SO CUTE! I remember my brother use to grab his ear and make gurgling sounds when noming on the boob.

Um, not formal introductions so far but I haven't been on rounds yet. I was in ED admitting so my formal introductions were full histories etc. so I will be introducing them to the rest of the team on Thursday.


----------



## gigglebox

that sounds so interesting. even the histories must have been. before i got promoted i used to handle medical records. i would always read the psyche files lol; some were hilarious (a bus driver claimed PTSD for having pee in a cup tossed at him) while others are pretty tragic :( but interesting reads nonetheless.


----------



## Emerald87

VERY interesting, to say the least.

On a completely unrelated note I'm about to spend $200 on ultra cute baby clothes cuz they're on special. I'm dying of cute.

I can officially say I love my baby now. I finally feel connected and I'm thrilled.


----------



## gigglebox

that's wonderful! when do we get photos of your purchases?


----------



## Menelly

It is 200 kinds of wrong to be wide awake at 4:25 am while my baby happily sleeps. :(


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> that's wonderful! when do we get photos of your purchases?

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...y---winter/baby-newborn/all-in-ones-and-more/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...th/esale/baby---winter/baby-girl/all-in-ones/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...y---winter/baby-newborn/all-in-ones-and-more/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla.../esale/baby---winter/baby-girl/tops-and-tees/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...rypath/esale/baby---winter/baby-girl/dresses/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...ath/baby/baby-newborn/categories/all-in-ones/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla.../baby-newborn/new-collections/forest-friends/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...newborn/categories/bodysuits-and-all-in-ones/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...newborn/categories/bodysuits-and-all-in-ones/


----------



## gigglebox

the elephant, pleated dress and jacket are my favorites!


----------



## gigglebox

i'm sorry you're up lia :( what gives?


----------



## Emerald87

The jacket is tooooooooo cute - it has bunny ears :D


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> im still upset about the cookie up the vag. for real.
> 
> And YAY im glad your nemisis is going away!!!
> 
> i almost consider it a personal victory that something actually offended your sensibilities...i thought you were unphasable.
> 
> but the real accomplishment is if you pictured a cervix with teeth.Click to expand...

It was the crumbs that really got me.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> you're at least doing a good job on the outside, even if on the inside you're murdering him thousands of times ;)
> 
> Im glad I got my nap in before baby comes, i got like no sleep last night and was a raging bitch today due to it. work drove me nuts, im ready for this to be done, I've said that forever but now Im getting emotionally fed up.
> 
> 
> *thinks of ways to feed Tyson glass secretly...*
> 
> Im glad Patrick is doing good. He looks like such a skinny old man :) so cute.

I hope your appt goes well today! Maybe if you cry on dr doom....like sob. hysterically.

And he is such a skinny old dude, huh? One of my family friends is making him a onesie with suspenders and a bow tie...lmao...


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


>


the link says 'google images'...you dared look up "toothy cervix" on google?

Also, why do we have a cervix in the neck and a cervix in our vaginas?


Edit: yes, because we, all together, have one cervix in our vags.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> lalala.....
> 
> you know katie i was going to tell you to tell fob to shave his head to help his lackluster appearance, but i don't think anything is helping that fugly mug.
> 
> did anyone ever watch Voltron?
> 
> i really want a dq blizzard.
> 
> emerald...haven't seen you lately...maybe i will next feed. hubs is in the bedroom tonight.
> 
> sarah was also my childhood best friend's name. her mom made arts and crafts and i'm pretty sure her father was gay. like, flamingly gay. i've tried to facebook stalk to see how that turned out but alas, no confirmation. sarah was their only blood child and then they adopted 2 kids from russia. not that adopting russians makes you gay...it was really his personality and his mustache. nice family. they threw the best birthday parties.

...I'm a russian...does that make my dad gay? *lip quiver*
DUDE I HEART KID BIRTHDAY PARTIES.

Shave his head? Shave what? There's no hair there. All that black stuff is really just mold, not a receding hairline.

No, but I wated Trogdor.

I've never been to a dairy queen. or a baskin robbins.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you ever see that inde film "teeth"?
> 
> i did not.Click to expand...

Did you ever see that indie film "rubber"?

...I did.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I'M HERE
> 
> I've just started my mental health rotation

i've always thought this was a bad idea.
Anyone ever notice how nurses on eating disorder wards are constantly dieting and taking tips from patients?

Oy.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> VERY interesting, to say the least.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note I'm about to spend $200 on ultra cute baby clothes cuz they're on special. I'm dying of cute.
> 
> I can officially say I love my baby now. I finally feel connected and I'm thrilled.

<3


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> It is 200 kinds of wrong to be wide awake at 4:25 am while my baby happily sleeps. :(

Babies sleep? As of nine pm yesterday, I don't believe you.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> The jacket is tooooooooo cute - it has bunny ears :D

Well, your face has bunny ears.


Do the immature boys down there do the "your face/your couch/your mom" thing? or is that just here? Or just me?


----------



## Emerald87

I have a headache. I'd love to stay and chat but I'm tired and sore :( Talk to you my tomorrow (your this evening)

xxx guys (I'm all mushy)


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> The jacket is tooooooooo cute - it has bunny ears :D
> 
> Well, your face has bunny ears.
> 
> 
> Do the immature boys down there do the "your face/your couch/your mom" thing? or is that just here? Or just me?Click to expand...

I was at my BIL's house. His friends (in their mid to late 20's) "yo face'ed" each other this evening.

And yes, I do it too :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald87

No "your couch" though? Your Mum and Your Mum's face is also fair game.


EDIT: Alt "Mom" lol


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I have a headache. I'd love to stay and chat but I'm tired and sore :( Talk to you my tomorrow (your this evening)
> 
> xxx guys (I'm all mushy)

Sleep well!! :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

Night night xxxxxx


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> No "your couch" though? Your Mum and Your Mum's face is also fair game.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Alt "Mom" lol

Fuck yo couch. I'm rich bitch, i got enough money to buy you a new couch!


Dave Chapell (sp i know. dont care) i think.


----------



## ..katie..

So. everyone. listen to stories about my breasts.

Patrick wouldn't sleep last night. He wasn't hungry or sick or dirty, he just wanted cuddled. So he wouldn't fucking sleep even though I begged. Ruthless old man. Anyway, so he didn't want to eat and he didn't want to sleep, so I couldn't sleep or pump. Got to bed finally around 4. With dry boobs, mind you. Woke up at 5:30 absolutely sure I peed the bed, except my pants weren't wet. And patrick was in his carrier, awake. Dunno if he slept or not.
But my boobs! I soaked through the pad, the bra, the shirt, and my blanket is drippy. It's gross. and they were still high and tight!!! Gah. Anyway, I pumped...I got four ounces off of one boob. and its still all hard. wtf, really, I am a cow.

OHOHOH but the story part. So they sat in their little bath for less than 1.5 hours and they're wrinkled. Like pruney, just got out of the shower wrinkled. Can boobs do that? Except for my nipples, which are all big and smooth and shiney.


Sorry that really wasn't worded well. i hope everyone understnads.


----------



## ..katie..

im dying. just so everyone knows. right above my left hipbone it feels like i was shot. owwwwww


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> that's wonderful! when do we get photos of your purchases?
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...y---winter/baby-newborn/all-in-ones-and-more/
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...th/esale/baby---winter/baby-girl/all-in-ones/
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...y---winter/baby-newborn/all-in-ones-and-more/
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla.../esale/baby---winter/baby-girl/tops-and-tees/
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...rypath/esale/baby---winter/baby-girl/dresses/
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...ath/baby/baby-newborn/categories/all-in-ones/
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla.../baby-newborn/new-collections/forest-friends/
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...newborn/categories/bodysuits-and-all-in-ones/
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.com.au/fla...newborn/categories/bodysuits-and-all-in-ones/Click to expand...

ALL SO DAMN CUTE!!!

When the clothes start coming, thats when you start to realize "OMGZ.. I'm going to have a small person, who fits into these, around my house!! AWWW!"

:)


----------



## Emerald87

Don't die, I/we love you too much

(awake laying in bed, head throbbing, can't sleep)

P.s. Little old man is cute and creepy for staring at you while you slept


----------



## ..katie..

I agree, but there's no one I'd rather watch me sleep than him =D

Im sorry. Are you hydrated?


----------



## ..katie..

I just clicked on "pregnancy groups" instead of buddies and I couldn't find you guys and I nearly cried =/ holy hell i'm lame. on a side note, the only times i'm on the interweb is if i'm pumping. I think I spent more time with the pump than the baby.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i'm sorry you're up lia :( what gives?

Didn't stay up long. Someone realized I got out of bed and started bawling. LOL


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lalala.....
> 
> you know katie i was going to tell you to tell fob to shave his head to help his lackluster appearance, but i don't think anything is helping that fugly mug.
> 
> did anyone ever watch Voltron?
> 
> i really want a dq blizzard.
> 
> emerald...haven't seen you lately...maybe i will next feed. hubs is in the bedroom tonight.
> 
> sarah was also my childhood best friend's name. her mom made arts and crafts and i'm pretty sure her father was gay. like, flamingly gay. i've tried to facebook stalk to see how that turned out but alas, no confirmation. sarah was their only blood child and then they adopted 2 kids from russia. not that adopting russians makes you gay...it was really his personality and his mustache. nice family. they threw the best birthday parties.
> 
> ...I'm a russian...does that make my dad gay? *lip quiver*
> DUDE I HEART KID BIRTHDAY PARTIES.
> 
> Shave his head? Shave what? There's no hair there. All that black stuff is really just mold, not a receding hairline.
> 
> No, but I wated Trogdor.
> 
> I've never been to a dairy queen. or a baskin robbins.Click to expand...

Who needs Dairy Queen or Baskin Robbins when we have Iceberg?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It is 200 kinds of wrong to be wide awake at 4:25 am while my baby happily sleeps. :(
> 
> Babies sleep? As of nine pm yesterday, I don't believe you.Click to expand...

Ready to hate me?

Aside from having to roll over and flip her the other boob, she slept from 10pm till almost 8am. Woke up to nom a few times, but we stay in bed for it, and I doze right back off as she noms.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> lalala.....
> 
> you know katie i was going to tell you to tell fob to shave his head to help his lackluster appearance, but i don't think anything is helping that fugly mug.
> 
> did anyone ever watch Voltron?
> 
> i really want a dq blizzard.
> 
> emerald...haven't seen you lately...maybe i will next feed. hubs is in the bedroom tonight.
> 
> sarah was also my childhood best friend's name. her mom made arts and crafts and i'm pretty sure her father was gay. like, flamingly gay. i've tried to facebook stalk to see how that turned out but alas, no confirmation. sarah was their only blood child and then they adopted 2 kids from russia. not that adopting russians makes you gay...it was really his personality and his mustache. nice family. they threw the best birthday parties.
> 
> ...I'm a russian...does that make my dad gay? *lip quiver*
> DUDE I HEART KID BIRTHDAY PARTIES.
> 
> Shave his head? Shave what? There's no hair there. All that black stuff is really just mold, not a receding hairline.
> 
> No, but I wated Trogdor.
> 
> I've never been to a dairy queen. or a baskin robbins.Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs Dairy Queen or Baskin Robbins when we have Iceberg?Click to expand...

WTF is Iceberg? We have coldstone. Well, not we. Rock Springs. and That Yogurt Place. I have nothing but a strange pizza place that happens to serve ice cream.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It is 200 kinds of wrong to be wide awake at 4:25 am while my baby happily sleeps. :(
> 
> Babies sleep? As of nine pm yesterday, I don't believe you.Click to expand...
> 
> Ready to hate me?
> 
> Aside from having to roll over and flip her the other boob, she slept from 10pm till almost 8am. Woke up to nom a few times, but we stay in bed for it, and I doze right back off as she noms.Click to expand...

The. Fuck.

lol no, no hating. I'm happy she slept for you!

I can't bring myself to cuddle the little one in bed, as I have hurt adults before while I was sleeping, and all of my pillows always end up on the floor. I so want to, though...hes so warm and it'd be great for everyone to cuddle and for me to sleep. I'm thinking I may resort to the floor if he continues the night-time-cuddle-needing.

I wish he liked me in the daylight =D


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lalala.....
> 
> you know katie i was going to tell you to tell fob to shave his head to help his lackluster appearance, but i don't think anything is helping that fugly mug.
> 
> did anyone ever watch Voltron?
> 
> i really want a dq blizzard.
> 
> emerald...haven't seen you lately...maybe i will next feed. hubs is in the bedroom tonight.
> 
> sarah was also my childhood best friend's name. her mom made arts and crafts and i'm pretty sure her father was gay. like, flamingly gay. i've tried to facebook stalk to see how that turned out but alas, no confirmation. sarah was their only blood child and then they adopted 2 kids from russia. not that adopting russians makes you gay...it was really his personality and his mustache. nice family. they threw the best birthday parties.
> 
> ...I'm a russian...does that make my dad gay? *lip quiver*
> DUDE I HEART KID BIRTHDAY PARTIES.
> 
> Shave his head? Shave what? There's no hair there. All that black stuff is really just mold, not a receding hairline.
> 
> No, but I wated Trogdor.
> 
> I've never been to a dairy queen. or a baskin robbins.Click to expand...

yeah, ok he needs to bleach his mold.
go to one. now. unless you aren't into ice cream...but that also might mean you have no soul.

holy balls you made a trogdor reference. i think i love you. if only hubs knew of said reference, gir may have been a trogdor instead of a gir.



..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> The jacket is tooooooooo cute - it has bunny ears :D
> 
> Well, your face has bunny ears.
> 
> 
> Do the immature boys down there do the "your face/your couch/your mom" thing? or is that just here? Or just me?Click to expand...

i'd never heard the couch thing either...but thaNKS FOR THE EXPLANATION. I GUESS I MISSED THAT EPISODE...? woah accidentally hit the caps.

rumor has it chapelle owns property around here (great falls, va)...they say weezer has a house, too. unconfirmed.

bunny ears make everything cuter! except maybe this :flower:



Emerald87 said:


> I have a headache. I'd love to stay and chat but I'm tired and sore :( Talk to you my tomorrow (your this evening)
> 
> xxx guys (I'm all mushy)

i hope your head feels better :/ i was so prone to headaches but they got better the more pregnant i got. there is hope!


..katie.. said:


> I agree, but there's no one I'd rather watch me sleep than him =D
> 
> Im sorry. Are you hydrated?

i had a friend who openly admitted she would watch her friends sleep at sleepovers. i never looked at her the same again.

---

katie; next new screen name: milk on tap.
you've become quite the milk fountain! that's wonderful! i must admit though your story of wetting the bed makes me feel a little better about not breastfeeding...

...i hear crying babies in public can trigger those things...


----------



## ..katie..

Laura, it says youre online. Be online. BE VOCAL ONLINE DAMNIT.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh. I spoke too soon.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> WTF is Iceberg? We have coldstone. Well, not we. Rock Springs. and That Yogurt Place. I have nothing but a strange pizza place that happens to serve ice cream.

Next time you are in SLC, go. It's on 39th S and 9th E, southwest corner. Ugly white and orange building. 

BEST MILKSHAKES EVER. Easily. And huge. A "mini" serves two.


----------



## Menelly

Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.

I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.


----------



## ..katie..

At about 16 weeks, walking past someone who had held a baby within the last two hours would make my shirt wet. It was awful.

Well, the nearest baskin robbins or DQ is....2 hours south of me? I probably won't be going to one right now. I may, however, eat cookie dough ice cream for breakfast.

THE FLOWER MAN WAS OKAY THERE! I didn't instantly feel like murdering people. I think it's because the word "bunny" was close by....


How can Weezer have a house? I thought Weezer was a band, like multiple people band, and not like Nine Inch Nails is only Trent?

Never feel bad about not breast feeding. Des is getting fed, isn't he?


I think the admitting to the sleepstaring is creepier than the actual staring itself.


When ty and I were together and in green river, I woke up more than once, choking, because he had me by the throat...stared at me all glassy eyed and demanded to know who sent me and why the fuck I was in his house. Took a knee to the balls every time to get him to not kill me. Then he'd snuggle up next to me and pass back out while I sat there and had a panic attack.

Ahh, lovely relationship.


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It is 200 kinds of wrong to be wide awake at 4:25 am while my baby happily sleeps. :(
> 
> Babies sleep? As of nine pm yesterday, I don't believe you.Click to expand...
> 
> Ready to hate me?
> 
> Aside from having to roll over and flip her the other boob, she slept from 10pm till almost 8am. Woke up to nom a few times, but we stay in bed for it, and I doze right back off as she noms.Click to expand...

:growlmad:
des will not sleep through a wet diaper. he, like, doze fusses. so as soon as i get him up to change him he's hungry too. this results in being up 2-3 imes a night for 1-3 hour stretches.

i'm happy to report he seems to be starting to get his days & nights straight! :happydance: i just hope MIL doesn't upset progress...


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> WTF is Iceberg? We have coldstone. Well, not we. Rock Springs. and That Yogurt Place. I have nothing but a strange pizza place that happens to serve ice cream.
> 
> Next time you are in SLC, go. It's on 39th S and 9th E, southwest corner. Ugly white and orange building.
> 
> BEST MILKSHAKES EVER. Easily. And huge. A "mini" serves two.Click to expand...

Oh hell yes. When I go to SLC, we should eat sammiches and then go get ice cream.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.
> 
> I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.

If you start pumping after she's done with a nom, even if you dont get anything out, will you start producing more?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> It is 200 kinds of wrong to be wide awake at 4:25 am while my baby happily sleeps. :(
> 
> Babies sleep? As of nine pm yesterday, I don't believe you.Click to expand...
> 
> Ready to hate me?
> 
> Aside from having to roll over and flip her the other boob, she slept from 10pm till almost 8am. Woke up to nom a few times, but we stay in bed for it, and I doze right back off as she noms.Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad:
> des will not sleep through a wet diaper. he, like, doze fusses. so as soon as i get him up to change him he's hungry too. this results in being up 2-3 imes a night for 1-3 hour stretches.
> 
> i'm happy to report he seems to be starting to get his days & nights straight! :happydance: i just hope MIL doesn't upset progress...Click to expand...

If she does, smack a ho.

Not saying your MIL is a ho.

But yeah.


----------



## gigglebox

i think they collectively have real estate


----------



## ..katie..

That joke went completely and totally over my head.


----------



## gigglebox

she's a great lady, actually i slept for, like, 4 whole hours yesterday thanks to her. but she can be a little absent minded sometimes which makes me a bit weary about her sticking to him having to be woken up every 2 hours...


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> That joke went completely and totally over my head.

lol it wasn't a joke; i meant weezer, i think they bought a house together or something. at least that's what i heard. let me investigate...


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> At about 16 weeks, walking past someone who had held a baby within the last two hours would make my shirt wet. It was awful.
> 
> Well, the nearest baskin robbins or DQ is....2 hours south of me? I probably won't be going to one right now. I may, however, eat cookie dough ice cream for breakfast.
> 
> THE FLOWER MAN WAS OKAY THERE! I didn't instantly feel like murdering people. I think it's because the word "bunny" was close by....
> 
> 
> How can Weezer have a house? I thought Weezer was a band, like multiple people band, and not like Nine Inch Nails is only Trent?
> 
> Never feel bad about not breast feeding. Des is getting fed, isn't he?
> 
> 
> I think the admitting to the sleepstaring is creepier than the actual staring itself.
> 
> 
> When ty and I were together and in green river, I woke up more than once, choking, because he had me by the throat...stared at me all glassy eyed and demanded to know who sent me and why the fuck I was in his house. Took a knee to the balls every time to get him to not kill me. Then he'd snuggle up next to me and pass back out while I sat there and had a panic attack.
> 
> Ahh, lovely relationship.

No cold stone anymore :nope: there is a preschool or daycare or something that has to do with kids in that building now. I don't know if they moved it or if its completely gone, I havent' seen it anywhere....I like arctic circle tho...peach shakes!! yummy!!!



Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> WTF is Iceberg? We have coldstone. Well, not we. Rock Springs. and That Yogurt Place. I have nothing but a strange pizza place that happens to serve ice cream.
> 
> Next time you are in SLC, go. It's on 39th S and 9th E, southwest corner. Ugly white and orange building.
> 
> BEST MILKSHAKES EVER. Easily. And huge. A "mini" serves two.Click to expand...

oh that sounds tasty I'm excited to try it out!!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.
> 
> I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.
> 
> If you start pumping after she's done with a nom, even if you dont get anything out, will you start producing more?Click to expand...

Theoretically yes. Realistically... I don't need a bottle often. I don;t mind feeding in public and I'm with her most of the time. And I dislike pumps. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

ok i've found nothing, except an unreliable source confirming dave chappelle has a house there. woo.


----------



## Kristin52

holy fucking shit balls katie. 
seriously, only you would "puke" out a baby. ;) 

missed ya girl and glad to see you're back. 
so I guess my frumpy ass will flop into this thread and be a complete stalker.

you had a hot ass epi guy? yea well mine was really old and married.
BUT he knew the 2 professional witnesses in the Michael Jackson case on both sides!
that was one crazy story.


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> oh that sounds tasty I'm excited to try it out!!!

Yes, you'll have to come say hi with Katie. :)


----------



## gigglebox

i am watching "i didn't know i was pregnant". best show ever. NOT.


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh child of the 90's


----------



## gigglebox

Kristin52 said:


> holy fucking shit balls katie.
> seriously, only you would "puke" out a baby. ;)
> 
> missed ya girl and glad to see you're back.
> so I guess my frumpy ass will flop into this thread and be a complete stalker.
> 
> you had a hot ass epi guy? yea well mine was really old and married.
> BUT he knew the 2 professional witnesses in the Michael Jackson case on both sides!
> that was one crazy story.

ONE OF US! ONE OF US!

welcome stranger. does stranger have a name? stranger has a cute baby!

so did you get some inside scoop on the MJ case? do tell!


----------



## gigglebox

come to think of it, my epi guy kind of resembled sarah's gay dad...


----------



## Menelly

Kristin! :) Hang out with us! We only bite in sexually inappropriate ways when you're not paying attention.


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> holy fucking shit balls katie.
> seriously, only you would "puke" out a baby. ;)
> 
> missed ya girl and glad to see you're back.
> so I guess my frumpy ass will flop into this thread and be a complete stalker.
> 
> you had a hot ass epi guy? yea well mine was really old and married.
> BUT he knew the 2 professional witnesses in the Michael Jackson case on both sides!
> that was one crazy story.
> 
> ONE OF US! ONE OF US!
> 
> welcome stranger. does stranger have a name? stranger has a cute baby!
> 
> so did you get some inside scoop on the MJ case? do tell!Click to expand...



creep. my name is Kristin. :winkwink:
and thank ya, his name is Ryland. 9 weeks old. 

and no not really, just pretty much what we heard on tv and the news.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i am watching "i didn't know i was pregnant". best show ever. NOT.
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh child of the 90's

You know, I can totally understand not knowing you were pregnant till... oh, say 5 months along or so. But when you start getting kicked in the rib cage? How do you explain that off? That takes some SEVERE disconnect with your body. Seriously.


----------



## Kristin52

Menelly said:


> Kristin! :) Hang out with us! We only bite in sexually inappropriate ways when you're not paying attention.

more action then Ive gotten :haha:


----------



## Kristin52

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i am watching "i didn't know i was pregnant". best show ever. NOT.
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh child of the 90's
> 
> You know, I can totally understand not knowing you were pregnant till... oh, say 5 months along or so. But when you start getting kicked in the rib cage? How do you explain that off? That takes some SEVERE disconnect with your body. Seriously.Click to expand...

UHM NO JOKE.
my husbands cousins' neice (yea weird) just had a baby boy 11 days ago in her flippin toilet. no lie. a boy. 

gave her some of rylands newborn stuff. he was 35 weeks gestation 5lbs 6oz.


----------



## Menelly

I liked the guy who did my spinal tap. He was the only one listening to me as I freaked out about them not showing me Kesslie. They were ASSHOLES. They had her on the other side of the curtain, which I guess was OK, but they hadn't even told me if everything was OK or how big she was or anything. They told Dustin he could go around the curtain and see her, but they didn't let him bring her back over to me till they did all the weights/measures/etc. That shit could have waited!

So my super nice spinal tap guy came over and held my hand as I sat there crying "bring me my baby. I need my baby. I want my baby. Bring me my baby."

Was nice of HIM at least.


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i am watching "i didn't know i was pregnant". best show ever. NOT.
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh child of the 90's
> 
> You know, I can totally understand not knowing you were pregnant till... oh, say 5 months along or so. But when you start getting kicked in the rib cage? How do you explain that off? That takes some SEVERE disconnect with your body. Seriously.Click to expand...
> 
> UHM NO JOKE.
> my husbands cousins' neice (yea weird) just had a baby boy 11 days ago in her flippin toilet. no lie. a boy.
> 
> gave her some of rylands newborn stuff. he was 35 weeks gestation 5lbs 6oz.Click to expand...

Was it just super fast silent labor? Or was it a "didn't know I was pregnant even though I've had a fist in my bladder and a foot in my ribs for weeks"?


----------



## Kristin52

like she didnt know at all


----------



## Menelly

I will NEVER understand that... I mean... the feet to the internals stops feeling like gas several months before it's safe to deliver.


----------



## gigglebox

anterior placenta? a BIG one?

ok, someone please look at sarah's gay dad and tell me i'm not crazy: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....514246044953.2068525.31211978&type=3&theater he also had nasally gay man voice. he used to make us slushies out of snow! it was great!


----------



## hoping4girl

LOL I love I didn't know I was prego!! mostly because it makes me laugh out loud every time they have a kid and say "is that mine??" its freaking highlarious!!!! 

I don't have a gay russian dad...I have an asshole german/italian father....who lives in 1952 and thinks he is the boss and women suck. Now he is in a vets home and has to wait on women to help him...i think its perfectly ironic. He depends on women....but still thinks they are there to serve him, so yeah...not sure he gets it. 

I had an epi guy when I broke my foot, he was like, george clooney old hot and super nice...he knocked me out and I woke up and they had my foot in the air doing somethign to it, I was all....is that my foot?? he said yeah go back to sleep, and I said no way that's freakin cool!!! I'm sure I told him he was hot....but hey, if you can't tell the drug dealer he's hot who can you tell??? :D


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> anterior placenta? a BIG one?
> 
> ok, someone please look at sarah's gay dad and tell me i'm not crazy: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....514246044953.2068525.31211978&type=3&theater he also had nasally gay man voice. he used to make us slushies out of snow! it was great!

OMG that's classic gay!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

right?! but after facebook stalking it seems like him and wifey are still together...so he's either faking straight, they have an understanding and have a sham marriage, or he's the gayest straight guy i know.


----------



## gigglebox

btw their adopted russian daughter is like some gymnest and is SO hot!!! which is creepy for me to say since i knew her super young...i taught her the word juice! and she taught me kielbasa!


----------



## Kristin52

what are you talking abouttttttttttttttttttttttt? lollllll


----------



## Kristin52

and hands down best show on tv is currently:
Walking Dead, even though it doesn't come back on until the fall, 
AND my strange obsession. FLIPPIN CREEPY!



oh, and the New Adventures of Old Christine, which is coming on right now.


----------



## Kristin52

hold on while I duct tape my kid to the couch so he stops squirming all over the place while I'm trying to feed him. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> That joke went completely and totally over my head.
> 
> lol it wasn't a joke; i meant weezer, i think they bought a house together or something. at least that's what i heard. let me investigate...Click to expand...

I thought you meant your MIL and hos.


I need a nap.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> At about 16 weeks, walking past someone who had held a baby within the last two hours would make my shirt wet. It was awful.
> 
> Well, the nearest baskin robbins or DQ is....2 hours south of me? I probably won't be going to one right now. I may, however, eat cookie dough ice cream for breakfast.
> 
> THE FLOWER MAN WAS OKAY THERE! I didn't instantly feel like murdering people. I think it's because the word "bunny" was close by....
> 
> 
> How can Weezer have a house? I thought Weezer was a band, like multiple people band, and not like Nine Inch Nails is only Trent?
> 
> Never feel bad about not breast feeding. Des is getting fed, isn't he?
> 
> 
> I think the admitting to the sleepstaring is creepier than the actual staring itself.
> 
> 
> When ty and I were together and in green river, I woke up more than once, choking, because he had me by the throat...stared at me all glassy eyed and demanded to know who sent me and why the fuck I was in his house. Took a knee to the balls every time to get him to not kill me. Then he'd snuggle up next to me and pass back out while I sat there and had a panic attack.
> 
> Ahh, lovely relationship.
> 
> No cold stone anymore :nope: there is a preschool or daycare or something that has to do with kids in that building now. I don't know if they moved it or if its completely gone, I havent' seen it anywhere....I like arctic circle tho...peach shakes!! yummy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> WTF is Iceberg? We have coldstone. Well, not we. Rock Springs. and That Yogurt Place. I have nothing but a strange pizza place that happens to serve ice cream.Click to expand...
> 
> Next time you are in SLC, go. It's on 39th S and 9th E, southwest corner. Ugly white and orange building.
> 
> BEST MILKSHAKES EVER. Easily. And huge. A "mini" serves two.Click to expand...
> 
> oh that sounds tasty I'm excited to try it out!!!Click to expand...

THE FUCK. The college has a freaking daycare, they don't need to take my ice cream!!!

*cry*


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> anterior placenta? a BIG one?
> 
> ok, someone please look at sarah's gay dad and tell me i'm not crazy: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....514246044953.2068525.31211978&type=3&theater he also had nasally gay man voice. he used to make us slushies out of snow! it was great!

Yeah, no way he's straight.


----------



## hoping4girl

Kristin52 said:


> and hands down best show on tv is currently:
> Walking Dead, even though it doesn't come back on until the fall,
> AND my strange obsession. FLIPPIN CREEPY!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and the New Adventures of Old Christine, which is coming on right now.

ah we like monday night tv around here, how i met your mother, 2 broke girls, two and a half men, and mike and molly :) those are our must watches during the week, everything else is just....if we happen to be watching it. OH! and Grey on thursdays. or we just watch hockey :)


----------



## gigglebox

kristin--do you watch once upon a time? i'm trying to recruit fans here. (have you ever seen return to oz? no real reason, except you get 18 million awesome points).

my strange addiction makes me mad. i can't stand it when they're all "oh, if you have surgery to get your MMM boobs to size ZZZ, you will die. i will not operate on you, you crazy bitch." and she's all "ok, i'll go to south america and have it done!" RAGE!


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> and hands down best show on tv is currently:
> Walking Dead, even though it doesn't come back on until the fall,
> AND my strange obsession. FLIPPIN CREEPY!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and the New Adventures of Old Christine, which is coming on right now.

That's my hubby's favorite show. I much prefer Mad Men. :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.
> 
> I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.
> 
> If you start pumping after she's done with a nom, even if you dont get anything out, will you start producing more?Click to expand...
> 
> Theoretically yes. Realistically... I don't need a bottle often. I don;t mind feeding in public and I'm with her most of the time. And I dislike pumps. LOLClick to expand...

oh my god lol. i went on a rampage about why someone would breastfeed over pumping, if they have the choice and it's a normal situation (ie not sick baby)...Pumping is so relaxing for me. SO, so relaxing. It's like a titty massage. And no hard gumming on your nipples.
Like, I might pump until he's 20. I mean, i'd probably just throw it away, but god daaaaang i love it. LOVE IT. I'm in love with my pump.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ok i've found nothing, except an unreliable source confirming dave chappelle has a house there. woo.

I love dave chappelle. I'd like to have wild, funny sex with him.

"I wrote this song in 99...dave chappelle, thats not your wife"

teehehhehhe


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> kristin--do you watch once upon a time? i'm trying to recruit fans here. (have you ever seen return to oz? no real reason, except you get 18 million awesome points).
> 
> my strange addiction makes me mad. i can't stand it when they're all "oh, if you have surgery to get your MMM boobs to size ZZZ, you will die. i will not operate on you, you crazy bitch." and she's all "ok, i'll go to south america and have it done!" RAGE!

OOOO I have seen it!!! (the old movie right??) otherwise, yeah, not sure what you are talking about :winkwink:


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.
> 
> I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.
> 
> If you start pumping after she's done with a nom, even if you dont get anything out, will you start producing more?Click to expand...
> 
> Theoretically yes. Realistically... I don't need a bottle often. I don;t mind feeding in public and I'm with her most of the time. And I dislike pumps. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god lol. i went on a rampage about why someone would breastfeed over pumping, if they have the choice and it's a normal situation (ie not sick baby)...Pumping is so relaxing for me. SO, so relaxing. It's like a titty massage. And no hard gumming on your nipples.
> Like, I might pump until he's 20. I mean, i'd probably just throw it away, but god daaaaang i love it. LOVE IT. I'm in love with my pump.Click to expand...

LOL! To each their own. :) Pump away! I mean, if you keep pumping till he's 20, you'll have hard perky full boobies till you're 40. I see no real downsides there. LOL

My pump doesn't hurt or anything, I just like my baby cuddles and she doesn't really need me pumping. So I don't much bother. I'm lazy. ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.
> 
> I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.
> 
> If you start pumping after she's done with a nom, even if you dont get anything out, will you start producing more?Click to expand...
> 
> Theoretically yes. Realistically... I don't need a bottle often. I don;t mind feeding in public and I'm with her most of the time. And I dislike pumps. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god lol. i went on a rampage about why someone would breastfeed over pumping, if they have the choice and it's a normal situation (ie not sick baby)...Pumping is so relaxing for me. SO, so relaxing. It's like a titty massage. And no hard gumming on your nipples.
> Like, I might pump until he's 20. I mean, i'd probably just throw it away, but god daaaaang i love it. LOVE IT. I'm in love with my pump.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! To each their own. :) Pump away! I mean, if you keep pumping till he's 20, you'll have hard perky full boobies till you're 40. I see no real downsides there. LOL
> 
> My pump doesn't hurt or anything, I just like my baby cuddles and she doesn't really need me pumping. So I don't much bother. I'm lazy. ;)Click to expand...

ah i'm excited to do both!!! only.....15 more weeks!!


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> holy fucking shit balls katie.
> seriously, only you would "puke" out a baby. ;)
> 
> missed ya girl and glad to see you're back.
> so I guess my frumpy ass will flop into this thread and be a complete stalker.
> 
> you had a hot ass epi guy? yea well mine was really old and married.
> BUT he knew the 2 professional witnesses in the Michael Jackson case on both sides!
> that was one crazy story.

Good! I miss you.

I hit on my epi guy. Tyson, my mother, and Becky have all said to me, "next time you have a baby, please try not to attempt to seduce your doctors."

Drugs=amazing/terrible.

DUDE is he allowed to talk about it???


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i am watching "i didn't know i was pregnant". best show ever. NOT.
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh child of the 90's


I'm watching fight club. best show ever. for reals.


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i am watching "i didn't know i was pregnant". best show ever. NOT.
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh child of the 90's
> 
> You know, I can totally understand not knowing you were pregnant till... oh, say 5 months along or so. But when you start getting kicked in the rib cage? How do you explain that off? That takes some SEVERE disconnect with your body. Seriously.Click to expand...
> 
> UHM NO JOKE.
> my husbands cousins' neice (yea weird) just had a baby boy 11 days ago in her flippin toilet. no lie. a boy.
> 
> gave her some of rylands newborn stuff. he was 35 weeks gestation 5lbs 6oz.Click to expand...


The fuck??


----------



## hoping4girl

lol I'm watching law and order svu...but i need to shower i am going to check out some of the stores here today. the....second hand store to see what they accept for donations, the butcher, (cuz we love meat!!), and some other store i can't remember....dammit!! stupid brain.....


----------



## gigglebox

hoping4girl said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> kristin--do you watch once upon a time? i'm trying to recruit fans here. (have you ever seen return to oz? no real reason, except you get 18 million awesome points).
> 
> my strange addiction makes me mad. i can't stand it when they're all "oh, if you have surgery to get your MMM boobs to size ZZZ, you will die. i will not operate on you, you crazy bitch." and she's all "ok, i'll go to south america and have it done!" RAGE!
> 
> OOOO I have seen it!!! (the old movie right??) otherwise, yeah, not sure what you are talking about :winkwink:Click to expand...

SQUEEEEE! you have just totally made my day. and now i have to share this facebook image of myself and my brother with you:

that was me about 38 weeks. that's one swollen biotch!
and for everyone else (sorry if i shared this already):

for the records, for the newbies, i love me some twilight.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I will NEVER understand that... I mean... the feet to the internals stops feeling like gas several months before it's safe to deliver.

Well, that, and the overwhelming feeling of "i'm going to poop myself!" for the two months proceding birth. ?? And hiccups!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> anterior placenta? a BIG one?
> 
> ok, someone please look at sarah's gay dad and tell me i'm not crazy: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....514246044953.2068525.31211978&type=3&theater he also had nasally gay man voice. he used to make us slushies out of snow! it was great!

I'm uh...not sure i'd say gay like homosexual. I would say gay like joyous. and maybe a little drugged up. and slightly insane.

Is he a dentist?


----------



## gigglebox

note: i made that image for my work wife after we decided twilight vampires are like sharks.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> anterior placenta? a BIG one?
> 
> ok, someone please look at sarah's gay dad and tell me i'm not crazy: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....514246044953.2068525.31211978&type=3&theater he also had nasally gay man voice. he used to make us slushies out of snow! it was great!
> 
> I'm uh...not sure i'd say gay like homosexual. I would say gay like joyous. and maybe a little drugged up. and slightly insane.
> 
> Is he a dentist?Click to expand...

i can't for the life of me remember what his occupation is/was.


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> kristin--do you watch once upon a time? i'm trying to recruit fans here. (have you ever seen return to oz? no real reason, except you get 18 million awesome points).
> 
> my strange addiction makes me mad. i can't stand it when they're all "oh, if you have surgery to get your MMM boobs to size ZZZ, you will die. i will not operate on you, you crazy bitch." and she's all "ok, i'll go to south america and have it done!" RAGE!
> 
> OOOO I have seen it!!! (the old movie right??) otherwise, yeah, not sure what you are talking about :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> SQUEEEEE! you have just totally made my day. and now i have to share this facebook image of myself and my brother with you:
> View attachment 384223
> 
> that was me about 38 weeks. that's one swollen biotch!
> and for everyone else (sorry if i shared this already):
> View attachment 384229
> 
> for the records, for the newbies, i love me some twilight.Click to expand...

bah that's awesome!!! I love that movie, and my youngest really likes it too!!! 
and I love me some twilight as well :D


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> LOL I love I didn't know I was prego!! mostly because it makes me laugh out loud every time they have a kid and say "is that mine??" its freaking highlarious!!!!
> 
> I don't have a gay russian dad...I have an asshole german/italian father....who lives in 1952 and thinks he is the boss and women suck. Now he is in a vets home and has to wait on women to help him...i think its perfectly ironic. He depends on women....but still thinks they are there to serve him, so yeah...not sure he gets it.
> 
> I had an epi guy when I broke my foot, he was like, george clooney old hot and super nice...he knocked me out and I woke up and they had my foot in the air doing somethign to it, I was all....is that my foot?? he said yeah go back to sleep, and I said no way that's freakin cool!!! I'm sure I told him he was hot....but hey, if you can't tell the drug dealer he's hot who can you tell??? :D

Oh don't you just that shit? My home health patient once told me that I was a lesser person than him because I have a vagina. I left him hanging in the hoyer until he apologized. I guess that's probably illegal, but it wasn't under license lmao


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> and hands down best show on tv is currently:
> Walking Dead, even though it doesn't come back on until the fall,
> AND my strange obsession. FLIPPIN CREEPY!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and the New Adventures of Old Christine, which is coming on right now.

I heart me some zombies. In the back of my car, I have a whole trauma kit just in case there's a wreck or zombies, AND a whole zombie killing kit just in case there's zombies.


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> LOL I love I didn't know I was prego!! mostly because it makes me laugh out loud every time they have a kid and say "is that mine??" its freaking highlarious!!!!
> 
> I don't have a gay russian dad...I have an asshole german/italian father....who lives in 1952 and thinks he is the boss and women suck. Now he is in a vets home and has to wait on women to help him...i think its perfectly ironic. He depends on women....but still thinks they are there to serve him, so yeah...not sure he gets it.
> 
> I had an epi guy when I broke my foot, he was like, george clooney old hot and super nice...he knocked me out and I woke up and they had my foot in the air doing somethign to it, I was all....is that my foot?? he said yeah go back to sleep, and I said no way that's freakin cool!!! I'm sure I told him he was hot....but hey, if you can't tell the drug dealer he's hot who can you tell??? :D
> 
> Oh don't you just that shit? My home health patient once told me that I was a lesser person than him because I have a vagina. I left him hanging in the hoyer until he apologized. I guess that's probably illegal, but it wasn't under license lmaoClick to expand...

BAHAHAHAHA!!! thats awesome!! hence why i have a "i hate men" type attitude. luckily my DH is freaking amazing, and doesn't think like that at all. 

OK, Lizzie is beating my bladder and i need to get somethign done today, so I'll be back in an hour after I have showered and don't want to do anything again :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> and hands down best show on tv is currently:
> Walking dead, even though it doesn't come back on until the fall,
> and my strange obsession. Flippin creepy!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the new adventures of old christine, which is coming on right now.
> 
> ah we like monday night tv around here, how i met your mother, 2 broke girls, two and a half men, and mike and molly :) those are our must watches during the week, everything else is just....if we happen to be watching it. Oh! And grey on thursdays. Or we just watch hockey :)Click to expand...


thank god!! Someone else likes grey's.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.
> 
> I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.
> 
> If you start pumping after she's done with a nom, even if you dont get anything out, will you start producing more?Click to expand...
> 
> Theoretically yes. Realistically... I don't need a bottle often. I don;t mind feeding in public and I'm with her most of the time. And I dislike pumps. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god lol. i went on a rampage about why someone would breastfeed over pumping, if they have the choice and it's a normal situation (ie not sick baby)...Pumping is so relaxing for me. SO, so relaxing. It's like a titty massage. And no hard gumming on your nipples.
> Like, I might pump until he's 20. I mean, i'd probably just throw it away, but god daaaaang i love it. LOVE IT. I'm in love with my pump.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! To each their own. :) Pump away! I mean, if you keep pumping till he's 20, you'll have hard perky full boobies till you're 40. I see no real downsides there. LOL
> 
> My pump doesn't hurt or anything, I just like my baby cuddles and she doesn't really need me pumping. So I don't much bother. I'm lazy. ;)Click to expand...

lol i love baby cuddles unless he's attatched to my boob, in which case i'm inexplicably filled with rage.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.
> 
> I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.
> 
> If you start pumping after she's done with a nom, even if you dont get anything out, will you start producing more?Click to expand...
> 
> Theoretically yes. Realistically... I don't need a bottle often. I don;t mind feeding in public and I'm with her most of the time. And I dislike pumps. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god lol. i went on a rampage about why someone would breastfeed over pumping, if they have the choice and it's a normal situation (ie not sick baby)...Pumping is so relaxing for me. SO, so relaxing. It's like a titty massage. And no hard gumming on your nipples.
> Like, I might pump until he's 20. I mean, i'd probably just throw it away, but god daaaaang i love it. LOVE IT. I'm in love with my pump.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! To each their own. :) Pump away! I mean, if you keep pumping till he's 20, you'll have hard perky full boobies till you're 40. I see no real downsides there. LOL
> 
> My pump doesn't hurt or anything, I just like my baby cuddles and she doesn't really need me pumping. So I don't much bother. I'm lazy. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> ah i'm excited to do both!!! only.....15 more weeks!!Click to expand...


YAY!


----------



## gigglebox

hoping4girl said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> kristin--do you watch once upon a time? i'm trying to recruit fans here. (have you ever seen return to oz? no real reason, except you get 18 million awesome points).
> 
> my strange addiction makes me mad. i can't stand it when they're all "oh, if you have surgery to get your MMM boobs to size ZZZ, you will die. i will not operate on you, you crazy bitch." and she's all "ok, i'll go to south america and have it done!" RAGE!
> 
> OOOO I have seen it!!! (the old movie right??) otherwise, yeah, not sure what you are talking about :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> SQUEEEEE! you have just totally made my day. and now i have to share this facebook image of myself and my brother with you:
> View attachment 384223
> 
> that was me about 38 weeks. that's one swollen biotch!
> and for everyone else (sorry if i shared this already):
> View attachment 384229
> 
> for the records, for the newbies, i love me some twilight.Click to expand...
> 
> bah that's awesome!!! I love that movie, and my youngest really likes it too!!!
> and I love me some twilight as well :DClick to expand...

i had considered getting a RTO tattoo because it's the one thing from childhood i've loved continuously...but every character in the movie is super fucking creepy.

maybe i'll just get a tattoo of a ham sandwich or an egg.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> anterior placenta? a BIG one?
> 
> ok, someone please look at sarah's gay dad and tell me i'm not crazy: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....514246044953.2068525.31211978&type=3&theater he also had nasally gay man voice. he used to make us slushies out of snow! it was great!
> 
> I'm uh...not sure i'd say gay like homosexual. I would say gay like joyous. and maybe a little drugged up. and slightly insane.
> 
> Is he a dentist?Click to expand...
> 
> i can't for the life of me remember what his occupation is/was.Click to expand...

I'm guessing dentist or accountant.


----------



## gigglebox

daily squee!!! only sharing because i like you guys...but i hate that you hear my voice in this, because i'm talking low to hubs and i sound like a transvestite. not that there's anything wrong with that. but you know how you have, like, an idea of what you sound like then you hear yourself and you cringe? yeah, that's me, and i sound like a tranny. every. time.

but back to cuteness: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feRFivGUyls&feature=youtu.be

edit: he makes that sound every single time he eats


----------



## gigglebox

AM I BLIND? is he so hideous that he's scared everyone away?! :cry:

so that thing at my incision site i mentioned earlier is bleeding now...should i be concerned?


----------



## gigglebox

lia--didn't you also start coming out of anesthesia while they were stapling? i can't remember if that was you or not...but that sucked.

random story.

in high school, this stupid kid was in the lunch room and he got in an argument with some other stupid kid. stupid kid 1 let his rage get the best of him and turned to the wall and punched a window...except the window totally shattered, and stupid kid 1's fist went right through; his wrist caught the edge of a jagged window shard and sliced him right open. there was blood everywhere, the kid started going into shock and the ambulance came. he had to have blood transfusions and surgery on his wrist and everything. in the end he was left with this huge scar and when people asked him what happened he just told them he tried to kill himself. 

tell me why trying to kill yourself is less embarrassing than putting your fist of strength through a window...?


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> daily squee!!! only sharing because i like you guys...but i hate that you hear my voice in this, because i'm talking low to hubs and i sound like a transvestite. not that there's anything wrong with that. but you know how you have, like, an idea of what you sound like then you hear yourself and you cringe? yeah, that's me, and i sound like a tranny. every. time.
> 
> but back to cuteness:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feRFivGUyls&feature=youtu.be
> 
> edit: he makes that sound every single time he eats

ah he is freaking cute!!!! and I love his hair!!! :D that's awesome! :D


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> daily squee!!! only sharing because i like you guys...but i hate that you hear my voice in this, because i'm talking low to hubs and i sound like a transvestite. not that there's anything wrong with that. but you know how you have, like, an idea of what you sound like then you hear yourself and you cringe? yeah, that's me, and i sound like a tranny. every. time.
> 
> but back to cuteness:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feRFivGUyls&feature=youtu.be
> 
> edit: he makes that sound every single time he eats

OMFG how cute!!! Also, do you like those bottles? I use Nuks and I like them, but its hard to get the last little bit in, KWIM? Are you pleased with them?


Also, you do NOT sound like a tranny.


----------



## Kristin52

okay ladies, shit. I can't keep up. 
alright, no, no idea what return to oz is LOL.
zombies freaking rule. bring it on. I got a whole arsenal ready.

Uhm, yes. Little boy, born in toilet. Didn't know she was pregnant.
YES. triple MMM boobs is what I thought she was aiming for? crazy bitch.

uhmm, giggle my son has that same onsie. so handsome. 
katie, yes he was allowed to talk about it, but nothing worth anything was really said.

hate greys. seriously worst show ever. but then again, im not one for blood and junk.
how I met your mother is pretty awesome. 


uhmmmmmmm...not sure if I got everything.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> AM I BLIND? is he so hideous that he's scared everyone away?! :cry:
> 
> so that thing at my incision site i mentioned earlier is bleeding now...should i be concerned?

Oozing? Is there pus? and is it hot to the touch?


And he's far from hideous...in fact, I'm kind of considering stealing him.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> lia--didn't you also start coming out of anesthesia while they were stapling? i can't remember if that was you or not...but that sucked.
> 
> random story.
> 
> in high school, this stupid kid was in the lunch room and he got in an argument with some other stupid kid. stupid kid 1 let his rage get the best of him and turned to the wall and punched a window...except the window totally shattered, and stupid kid 1's fist went right through; his wrist caught the edge of a jagged window shard and sliced him right open. there was blood everywhere, the kid started going into shock and the ambulance came. he had to have blood transfusions and surgery on his wrist and everything. in the end he was left with this huge scar and when people asked him what happened he just told them he tried to kill himself.
> 
> tell me why trying to kill yourself is less embarrassing than putting your fist of strength through a window...?

Oh my lord. I may put my fist through a window JUST so I can say i've put my fist through the window.


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> okay ladies, shit. I can't keep up.
> alright, no, no idea what return to oz is LOL.
> zombies freaking rule. bring it on. I got a whole arsenal ready.
> 
> Uhm, yes. Little boy, born in toilet. Didn't know she was pregnant.
> YES. triple MMM boobs is what I thought she was aiming for? crazy bitch.
> 
> uhmm, giggle my son has that same onsie. so handsome.
> katie, yes he was allowed to talk about it, but nothing worth anything was really said.
> 
> hate greys. seriously worst show ever. but then again, im not one for blood and junk.
> how I met your mother is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> uhmmmmmmm...not sure if I got everything.

I dont think any of us really keep up lol. Laura, Vaurissa, Sarah, and Lia have all figured out how to do multiquotes. I just don't do them. I think Ash knows how but has like supermemory or something? And Jules pops in with random answers to questions and convos pages back, gives us an adorable update, then we don't see her for another three days.


----------



## gigglebox

meh on the bottles. but des doesn't like the nipples they came with so we use the ones from the hospital and i'm told it makes a difference.

bump/wound is bleeding but no real pus, no signs of infection. just stinging and bloody.

his onesie was a hand me down but i loves it :) we have yet to purchase any clothes for this kid.

no baby snatching, please. unless you want to snatch him for the night and bring him back in the morning. also if you steal my first born i am apt to start calling you rumplestiltskin.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> meh on the bottles. but des doesn't like the nipples they came with so we use the ones from the hospital and i'm told it makes a difference.
> 
> bump/wound is bleeding but no real pus, no signs of infection. just stinging and bloody.
> 
> his onesie was a hand me down but i loves it :) we have yet to purchase any clothes for this kid.
> 
> no baby snatching, please. unless you want to snatch him for the night and bring him back in the morning. also if you steal my first born i am apt to start calling you rumplestiltskin.

I sort of look like rumplestiltskin. Jussayin.

How much blood? And red/pink/brown?


----------



## gigglebox

watch once upon a time. he's a regular bad ass.

it's red. the stupid thing is for sure actively bleeding. but not much.

edit: i didn't see you wrote "look". and you're wrong then.


----------



## Kristin52

seriously just left my kid in his crib. 
I've been dealing with 5 days of constant screaming. I'm at the end of my rope.


----------



## Kristin52

I can hear him screaming in there. 
I feel so bad, I'm literally about to rip my fucking hair out. 


maybe he'll just cry himself to stop. 
I don't like CIO, but I have NO other options.


----------



## gigglebox

Kristin52 said:


> seriously just left my kid in his crib.
> I've been dealing with 5 days of constant screaming. I'm at the end of my rope.

i have learned that sometimes it's what you have to do to save your sanity. is he colicy?


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> seriously just left my kid in his crib.
> I've been dealing with 5 days of constant screaming. I'm at the end of my rope.
> 
> i have learned that sometimes it's what you have to do to save your sanity. is he colicy?Click to expand...

nope. and everyone keeps telling me its normal. 
but hes NOT a crier. best baby going. But as of late I'm so frustrated I could just through him at a wall. Never would. But in the last couple days, I've had to walk away because when I looked at him I just saw instant RED. 

there's absolutely nothing wrong, no fever, no dirty diaper, not hungry, don't want to be held, no swing, no floor, no stroller, no sling, no music, no bath, no binki, not medicine. absolutely nothing.


----------



## gigglebox

since i've never done this before i have absolutely no advice, but i can relate to feeling violently ragey (
though, of course, you'd never act on it).
i've had people suggest car rides...except if it doesn't work you're then confined to a small enclosed space with a screaming baby and you might be apt to drive it into a wall.

just jokes!

where do you hail from, m'lady kristin?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> AM I BLIND? is he so hideous that he's scared everyone away?! :cry:
> 
> so that thing at my incision site i mentioned earlier is bleeding now...should i be concerned?

I'd call your doctor, it can't be a good thing. Might not be dangerous, but probably isn't good.

Des eating is adorable. I just took a nap with Kesslie cause she was being a little pissant.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lia--didn't you also start coming out of anesthesia while they were stapling? i can't remember if that was you or not...but that sucked.

Yeah, cause they only gave me a spinal, not an epidural and I was in surgery for over 2.5 hours, by the time they were stapling I could feel again. Wasn't fun, but didn't hurt that badly.


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> seriously just left my kid in his crib.
> I've been dealing with 5 days of constant screaming. I'm at the end of my rope.
> 
> i have learned that sometimes it's what you have to do to save your sanity. is he colicy?Click to expand...
> 
> nope. and everyone keeps telling me its normal.
> but hes NOT a crier. best baby going. But as of late I'm so frustrated I could just through him at a wall. Never would. But in the last couple days, I've had to walk away because when I looked at him I just saw instant RED.
> 
> there's absolutely nothing wrong, no fever, no dirty diaper, not hungry, don't want to be held, no swing, no floor, no stroller, no sling, no music, no bath, no binki, not medicine. absolutely nothing.Click to expand...

And at that point, all you can do is put them down and walk away. My son was that kind of baby... you could make sure everything was perfect, and he'd still scream. You either walked away or you took him for a car ride and prayed he'd fall asleep. But you can only handle that kind of screaming for so long before insanity sets in.

Speaking of insanity (cross posting alert) how are the meds treating you? We have me and you as the neighborhood bipolars, Katie with a major interest in psych meds, and Emerald is training to be a doctor, so we're all pretty medically open here. :)


----------



## Kristin52

Im from good ol Pennsylvania :)
Hes sleeping now finally. Ugh.

And bipolar is still killing me :/


----------



## hoping4girl

I used to bill insurance for OB's and PA's, does that count as medically open?? 

sorry kristin.....My oldest was like that....he wouldn't sleep thru the night for anything was just crying and crying and crying...and i had to pee. I put him on his belly for some tummy time while I went to the bathroom, came back out and he was passed out sleeping. He slept on his tummy ever since. Not that I'm recommending that to you, it was just the way he wanted to sleep. i know they are supposed to be on their backs...but he hated it.


----------



## jules7521

omg i can relate to the raging thing right now.. took Cassie to the doc yesterday after wanting to rip my effing hair out. Turns out she has acid reflux. It wasn't so much that she was crying because she really doesn't cry much but she never NEVER sleeps.. ever and I am so over tired I want to walk off the nearest bridge.

at 19 days old now she weighs 6lbs 7 oz's :) at least i'm doing something right lol
between the failing at breastfeeding and failing to produce enough milk because i'm pre menopausal ( lovely) and not sleeping I feel like a failure.. I'm supposed to be napping right now but I needed 10 mins of sanity and normal life and interwebs
 



Attached Files:







19days.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Menelly

Sarah: I'm going to make a confession. I let Kesslie sleep on her tummy for naps. She sleeps on her tummy. She glares at me like I'm a b.astard if I put her on her back.

She spends the nights on her side cuddled up to me, but when I want my hands for a few hours? Yep, napping on the tummy.

I know, I'm going straight to hell.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> At about 16 weeks, walking past someone who had held a baby within the last two hours would make my shirt wet. It was awful.
> 
> Well, the nearest baskin robbins or DQ is....2 hours south of me? I probably won't be going to one right now. I may, however, eat cookie dough ice cream for breakfast.
> 
> THE FLOWER MAN WAS OKAY THERE! I didn't instantly feel like murdering people. I think it's because the word "bunny" was close by....
> 
> 
> How can Weezer have a house? I thought Weezer was a band, like multiple people band, and not like Nine Inch Nails is only Trent?
> 
> Never feel bad about not breast feeding. Des is getting fed, isn't he?
> 
> 
> I think the admitting to the sleepstaring is creepier than the actual staring itself.
> 
> 
> When ty and I were together and in green river, I woke up more than once, choking, because he had me by the throat...stared at me all glassy eyed and demanded to know who sent me and why the fuck I was in his house. Took a knee to the balls every time to get him to not kill me. Then he'd snuggle up next to me and pass back out while I sat there and had a panic attack.
> 
> Ahh, lovely relationship.

**blink** and you stayed with him After this? I would have been superscared off 0.o 


I don't leak often or around crying babies =( 



gigglebox said:


> i am watching "i didn't know i was pregnant". best show ever. NOT.
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh child of the 90's

OMG. This show. Really? You didn't know... I mean, No period for ohh IDK almost 10 mos didn't lead you to suspect something may be amiss? Feeling movement, oh noh, That does NOT feel like gas 0.o ... and the weight gain...? like..superfast...? and hell, I swell up too 0.o



gigglebox said:


> anterior placenta? a BIG one?
> 
> ok, someone please look at sarah's gay dad and tell me i'm not crazy: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....514246044953.2068525.31211978&type=3&theater he also had nasally gay man voice. he used to make us slushies out of snow! it was great!

GAY. Nothing is wrong with that but he should accept himself. kthx.



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you in being a boob fountain though. I make enough to feed her but really not enough to pump extra. Gonna make my dentist appointment on Thurs fun. My hubby has to come with me so I can feed her right before I go in, and right as I come out. Oy.
> 
> I wish I made enough to pump more. Oh well.
> 
> 
> If you start pumping after she's done with a nom, even if you dont get anything out, will you start producing more?Click to expand...
> 
> Theoretically yes. Realistically... I don't need a bottle often. I don;t mind feeding in public and I'm with her most of the time. And I dislike pumps. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god lol. i went on a rampage about why someone would breastfeed over pumping, if they have the choice and it's a normal situation (ie not sick baby)...Pumping is so relaxing for me. SO, so relaxing. It's like a titty massage. And no hard gumming on your nipples.
> Like, I might pump until he's 20. I mean, i'd probably just throw it away, but god daaaaang i love it. LOVE IT. I'm in love with my pump.Click to expand...



I hope I love my pump the way you do :) Im excited now.




..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> holy fucking shit balls katie.
> seriously, only you would "puke" out a baby. ;)
> 
> missed ya girl and glad to see you're back.
> so I guess my frumpy ass will flop into this thread and be a complete stalker.
> 
> you had a hot ass epi guy? yea well mine was really old and married.
> BUT he knew the 2 professional witnesses in the Michael Jackson case on both sides!
> that was one crazy story.
> 
> 
> Good! I miss you.
> 
> I hit on my epi guy. Tyson, my mother, and Becky have all said to me, "next time you have a baby, please try not to attempt to seduce your doctors."
> 
> Drugs=amazing/terrible.
> 
> DUDE is he allowed to talk about it???Click to expand...


!!!!!! KRISTIN! I RECOGNIZE YOU!!! hellos!



gigglebox said:


> daily squee!!! only sharing because i like you guys...but i hate that you hear my voice in this, because i'm talking low to hubs and i sound like a transvestite. not that there's anything wrong with that. but you know how you have, like, an idea of what you sound like then you hear yourself and you cringe? yeah, that's me, and i sound like a tranny. every. time.
> 
> but back to cuteness:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feRFivGUyls&feature=youtu.be
> 
> edit: he makes that sound every single time he eats

****Squishes Des*** SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!



gigglebox said:


> lia--didn't you also start coming out of anesthesia while they were stapling? i can't remember if that was you or not...but that sucked.
> 
> random story.
> 
> in high school, this stupid kid was in the lunch room and he got in an argument with some other stupid kid. stupid kid 1 let his rage get the best of him and turned to the wall and punched a window...except the window totally shattered, and stupid kid 1's fist went right through; his wrist caught the edge of a jagged window shard and sliced him right open. there was blood everywhere, the kid started going into shock and the ambulance came. he had to have blood transfusions and surgery on his wrist and everything. in the end he was left with this huge scar and when people asked him what happened he just told them he tried to kill himself.
> 
> tell me why trying to kill yourself is less embarrassing than putting your fist of strength through a window...?

Uhm, because breaking the window wasn't on purpose, and if you're an emo kid that makes you a badass these days, right? or "deep" and mysterious? 



..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> okay ladies, shit. I can't keep up.
> alright, no, no idea what return to oz is LOL.
> zombies freaking rule. bring it on. I got a whole arsenal ready.
> 
> Uhm, yes. Little boy, born in toilet. Didn't know she was pregnant.
> YES. triple MMM boobs is what I thought she was aiming for? crazy bitch.
> 
> uhmm, giggle my son has that same onsie. so handsome.
> katie, yes he was allowed to talk about it, but nothing worth anything was really said.
> 
> hate greys. seriously worst show ever. but then again, im not one for blood and junk.
> how I met your mother is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> uhmmmmmmm...not sure if I got everything.
> 
> I dont think any of us really keep up lol. Laura, Vaurissa, Sarah, and Lia have all figured out how to do multiquotes. I just don't do them. I think Ash knows how but has like supermemory or something? And Jules pops in with random answers to questions and convos pages back, gives us an adorable update, then we don't see her for another three days.Click to expand...

Uhmmmm my memory is usually good enough to not need multiquote but today it was not... I've got a reallllly sharp one though, I can be a tape-recorder if need be ;)



Kristin52 said:


> I can hear him screaming in there.
> I feel so bad, I'm literally about to rip my fucking hair out.
> 
> 
> maybe he'll just cry himself to stop.
> I don't like CIO, but I have NO other options.

Sometimes I hear that's all you can do.. I hope I have the patience to do so.



Kristin52 said:


> Im from good ol Pennsylvania :)
> Hes sleeping now finally. Ugh.
> 
> And bipolar is still killing me :/

<3 I'm sorry your bipolar is killing you =/ I have no experience with it personally but my brother has a mood disorder... so I can kind of understand. I grew up in OH which is your neighbor!! But I live in Az now :)


----------



## ashiozz

jules7521 said:


> omg i can relate to the raging thing right now.. took Cassie to the doc yesterday after wanting to rip my effing hair out. Turns out she has acid reflux. It wasn't so much that she was crying because she really doesn't cry much but she never NEVER sleeps.. ever and I am so over tired I want to walk off the nearest bridge.
> 
> at 19 days old now she weighs 6lbs 7 oz's :) at least i'm doing something right lol
> between the failing at breastfeeding and failing to produce enough milk because i'm pre menopausal ( lovely) and not sleeping I feel like a failure.. I'm supposed to be napping right now but I needed 10 mins of sanity and normal life and interwebs

**squish** You're not a failure, look how gorgeous she is. Her acid reflux is going to drive you a little insane though so I hope it gets better =/


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Sarah: I'm going to make a confession. I let Kesslie sleep on her tummy for naps. She sleeps on her tummy. She glares at me like I'm a b.astard if I put her on her back.
> 
> She spends the nights on her side cuddled up to me, but when I want my hands for a few hours? Yep, napping on the tummy.
> 
> I know, I'm going straight to hell.

and if you admitted this in any other thread, there'd be a fight, here I say, do what you please, so long as she's napping, I don't care. It's not like you're not watching to make sure she's breathing, we know you better than that. :haha:


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: I'm going to make a confession. I let Kesslie sleep on her tummy for naps. She sleeps on her tummy. She glares at me like I'm a b.astard if I put her on her back.
> 
> She spends the nights on her side cuddled up to me, but when I want my hands for a few hours? Yep, napping on the tummy.
> 
> I know, I'm going straight to hell.
> 
> and if you admitted this in any other thread, there'd be a fight, here I say, do what you please, so long as she's napping, I don't care. It's not like you're not watching to make sure she's breathing, we know you better than that. :haha:Click to expand...

I... even walk away for a bit while she's napping. ;) OK, I'm only about 5 feet away from her bassinet right now... but she's happily snoozing.

But honestly? The odds of a breastfed female baby in a non-smoking home dying of SIDS is incredibly tiny. I don't freak out about her potential of being in a lethal car accident every time I get in my car, and I refuse to freak out about her wanting to sleep on her tummy. 

I know... straight. to. hell. LOL

And that's why I only make these admissions in this thread. Everyone else will actually condemn me to hell for it! ;)


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! Kesslie will be FINE, I Dont plan on forcing ty to sleep on his back either if he's not comfy with it.. I doubt he'll be a sids victim, and ill be close anyways :)


----------



## Menelly

Honestly? I was doing a bit of research on why the back to sleep thing works, and there's info showing that babies sleeping on their backs can lead to cognitive, motor, and social delays from babies that sleep on their tummies. Granted, the AAP says "delayed is better than dead" so they still tell you to have them sleep on their backs, but it makes me wonder a bit if some of the increases in learning difficulties and such in the last 20 years is a result of "back to sleep".

Which is why I have a hard time even pretending I feel guilty.

From what I've read, sleeping on their backs keeps babies from hitting short wave sleep, which is necessary for memory and learning. It's kind of a fascinating area of study. :)

Sorry, enough boring medical details. ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: I'm going to make a confession. I let Kesslie sleep on her tummy for naps. She sleeps on her tummy. She glares at me like I'm a b.astard if I put her on her back.
> 
> She spends the nights on her side cuddled up to me, but when I want my hands for a few hours? Yep, napping on the tummy.
> 
> I know, I'm going straight to hell.
> 
> and if you admitted this in any other thread, there'd be a fight, here I say, do what you please, so long as she's napping, I don't care. It's not like you're not watching to make sure she's breathing, we know you better than that. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I... even walk away for a bit while she's napping. ;) OK, I'm only about 5 feet away from her bassinet right now... but she's happily snoozing.
> 
> But honestly? The odds of a breastfed female baby in a non-smoking home dying of SIDS is incredibly tiny. I don't freak out about her potential of being in a lethal car accident every time I get in my car, and I refuse to freak out about her wanting to sleep on her tummy.
> 
> I know... straight. to. hell. LOL
> 
> And that's why I only make these admissions in this thread. Everyone else will actually condemn me to hell for it! ;)Click to expand...

Well I'll join you in hell cuz Link slept on his tummy the entire time...he's 10 and he still does!! Otherwise he just wouldn't sleep!!!! So I completely understand, I say, whatever makes them happy at the time, do it, cuz you don't get quiet happy moments that often!! It's funny my second (luke) sleeps on his back all the time...or on his side with his hands by his face like a sleepy angel..then he wakes up....AAAHHH!!!


----------



## ashiozz

That's really interesting.. What about side sleeping?? Does that do the same as tummy sleep...

Speaking of tummy sleep.. I miss it so :(


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> Honestly? I was doing a bit of research on why the back to sleep thing works, and there's info showing that babies sleeping on their backs can lead to cognitive, motor, and social delays from babies that sleep on their tummies. Granted, the AAP says "delayed is better than dead" so they still tell you to have them sleep on their backs, but it makes me wonder a bit if some of the increases in learning difficulties and such in the last 20 years is a result of "back to sleep".
> 
> Which is why I have a hard time even pretending I feel guilty.
> 
> From what I've read, sleeping on their backs keeps babies from hitting short wave sleep, which is necessary for memory and learning. It's kind of a fascinating area of study. :)
> 
> Sorry, enough boring medical details. ;)

hmm that is interesting!! must depend on the child too...cuz not to brag about my boys but they are both freaking geniuses....They get that from their dad...and a little from me ;) They are both pretty shy, Luke more than Link....and neither one of them can listen worth a damn...but you know, they are boys, I can't expect too much :winkwink:


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> That's really interesting.. What about side sleeping?? Does that do the same as tummy sleep...
> 
> Speaking of tummy sleep.. I miss it so :(

That and sleeping on my back.... :(


----------



## ashiozz

Or being able to get cuddled without my belly being in the way :(


----------



## hoping4girl

ah :( i don't have that problem yet...it gets in the way but DH still likes it...he just misses cuddling, cuz I hang out with my pillow more than I hang out with him!! :D but he twitches...pillow doesn't....pillow just lays there and lets me do what I want to it...caress it....hug it....love it....throw it....punch it....and doesn't complain once...


----------



## ashiozz

ROFL .. My husband made a comment back at 32 weeksish that he remembered when his arm fit all the way around me :( ... it made me feel fat so now he gets no cuddles.


----------



## ashiozz

my dog however, he gets more cuddles the bigger I get.. lmao


----------



## hoping4girl

my dogs think they need all the lovins in the house...they think they are abused.....poor puppies...


----------



## ashiozz

Yeah, Acer will try to tell people we starve and beat him so they'll feel bad and share food and cuddles, but he's chubby, so it's clear he eats.. AND hes ALWAYS being cuddled, because he's my little man :) lmao.... 

dogs are silly, they love love! and food! and they dont judge us for being huge or having too much tummeh. (Though Acer does not like being kicked :()


----------



## hoping4girl

lol mine are just lazy aaallllllll day long, then DH gets home and they are all "oh we didn't get fed or watered or let outside or petted or loved or nothing!" right now they are both passed out on the floor. My fav is that my golden tries so hard to make herself super small so she can lay on the little corner of the blanket that's laying on the floor....silly dogs!!!


----------



## Kristin52

I want to give him up for adoption. I honestly cannot get into mommy mode. Abd i cant deal anymore. :(it sorry for putting a damper on this


----------



## hoping4girl

Kristin52 said:


> I want to give him up for adoption. I honestly cannot get into mommy mode. Abd i cant deal anymore. :(it sorry for putting a damper on this

ah!!! is there someone you can call to give you a break for a few hours? or a night??


----------



## gigglebox

:( do you have someone to take him so you can have a mental break?


----------



## hoping4girl

have you tried gassy drops??


----------



## ashiozz

I third a break for you Kristin, you can ship him my way for a few days ;) But I am superfar.. =/


----------



## Kristin52

My MIL but its not just today its all the time. I wasnt ready for this and it shows.


----------



## ashiozz

:( Do you have someone you can talk to? Maybe it's just bad post partum depression?? 

He looks adorable, and I think you're probably doing fine, just worried and maybe down..? 

I'm sorry Kristin :(


----------



## gigglebox

i'm in NoVA! not that it means much...because my mental stability with a screaming baby is also questionable.

why do you think there's so much disconnect with this kid?


----------



## hoping4girl

has it been like this since he was born?


----------



## Kristin52

Yes since the day we came home. 
I just cant snap out of it.

And im not sure. Just wasnt ready for this and now im stuck with thei sound like im 14such years old responsibility.


----------



## hoping4girl

Kristin52 said:


> Yes since the day we came home.
> I just cant snap out of it.
> 
> And im not sure. Just wasnt ready for this and now im stuck with thei sound like im 14such years old responsibility.

I'm not going to act like I know what's going on, but i think you need to talk to someone. Go to your doc and let them know how you are feeling, its serious, and they can help.


----------



## ..katie..

I believe she already has.

I know this probably doesn't help a lot, but your meds WILL eventually kick in and shit won't suck as bad. Don't forget to breathe.


----------



## ashiozz

In Dr. Dooms waiting room...


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> watch once upon a time. he's a regular bad ass.
> 
> it's red. the stupid thing is for sure actively bleeding. but not much.
> 
> edit: i didn't see you wrote "look". and you're wrong then.

I no like. Go to doc.


----------



## Emerald87

jules7521 said:


> omg i can relate to the raging thing right now.. took Cassie to the doc yesterday after wanting to rip my effing hair out. Turns out she has acid reflux. It wasn't so much that she was crying because she really doesn't cry much but she never NEVER sleeps.. ever and I am so over tired I want to walk off the nearest bridge.
> 
> at 19 days old now she weighs 6lbs 7 oz's :) at least i'm doing something right lol
> between the failing at breastfeeding and failing to produce enough milk because i'm pre menopausal ( lovely) and not sleeping I feel like a failure.. I'm supposed to be napping right now but I needed 10 mins of sanity and normal life and interwebs

Shit... Is peri menopause going to impact my breast feeding ability!?! I'm off to do some reading.

P.s. She adorable!!!


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Honestly? I was doing a bit of research on why the back to sleep thing works, and there's info showing that babies sleeping on their backs can lead to cognitive, motor, and social delays from babies that sleep on their tummies. Granted, the AAP says "delayed is better than dead" so they still tell you to have them sleep on their backs, but it makes me wonder a bit if some of the increases in learning difficulties and such in the last 20 years is a result of "back to sleep".
> 
> Which is why I have a hard time even pretending I feel guilty.
> 
> From what I've read, sleeping on their backs keeps babies from hitting short wave sleep, which is necessary for memory and learning. It's kind of a fascinating area of study. :)
> 
> Sorry, enough boring medical details. ;)
> 
> hmm that is interesting!! must depend on the child too...cuz not to brag about my boys but they are both freaking geniuses....They get that from their dad...and a little from me ;) They are both pretty shy, Luke more than Link....and neither one of them can listen worth a damn...but you know, they are boys, I can't expect too much :winkwink:Click to expand...

Your son's name is Link?? Short for anything? Cuz it's my #1 boy shortlist name. But it's not short for anything and it's a nerd thing for me...


----------



## Emerald87

I come on and everyone ditches me. I hate Australian time zones.

Fuck it, I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## ashiozz

Worst. appointment.ever. Imma go crawl in a hole.


----------



## Emerald87

What happened??? You can't be all FB like on here and only give half the story.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Worst. appointment.ever. Imma go crawl in a hole.

You poor thing =(

:hugs:


----------



## ashiozz

lmao facebook has the whole story. -.- BUT I went in and IM STILL not even 1cm dilated, so they only let you go to 41 weeks at my doctors office but rather than scheduling induction for me, they have me set for another appointment next tuesday and discussed possibility of having to do a csection due to my cervix. Im frustrated my body isn't cooperating, Im upset I don't have an induction date, and I'm emotionally tired of being pregnant.

I've been crying for like ever now.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald, don't go to sleep. If you wait five minutes, someone is bound to pop on. Like, right now, i'm pumping. again. the second time this hour. On boob one and have over three ounces. So im here.


----------



## ..katie..

The Ugly Truth About The Elf On The Shelf
Old English Baby Names
7 Common Mistakes of First Time Parents
Brave Greek Mythology Names
Prepare Fido for Baby
My Journey to Homebirth


----------



## ashiozz

Lovely ads.....

...Homebirth scares me... but I feel like it'd be awesome to try. I'm just too chicken =/


----------



## ..katie..

I would be more likely to try home amputation than home birth.

Are you feeling a little better now that you're home and relaxing?


----------



## ashiozz

yeah, I think it's my moms fault (that sounds awful) - she said her cervix was the same with all three of us, she never lost any plugs until the night she was in labor either. SO If that could be hereditary, which I really wonder, Mine will be the same. She had me and Jessica a day early and my brother was 2 days late.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah Ash I'm sorry!! that really sucks....I know how you feel....I've been there :( and I'm not friends w/ any of you on facebook so you have to tell your stories here!! ;)

It's Link short for Linken :) DH named him. youngest is Luke, short for Lukas...I named him. We weren't planning on the "L" theme, it was just a coinkidink, but now I don't want our daughter to feel left out, so Lizzie it is! Plus, its a spin-off of DH's mom, who passed away from lung cancer a while ago. so it works....


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> lmao facebook has the whole story. -.- BUT I went in and IM STILL not even 1cm dilated, so they only let you go to 41 weeks at my doctors office but rather than scheduling induction for me, they have me set for another appointment next tuesday and discussed possibility of having to do a csection due to my cervix. Im frustrated my body isn't cooperating, Im upset I don't have an induction date, and I'm emotionally tired of being pregnant.
> 
> I've been crying for like ever now.

Shit honey, I'm so sorry :( I dont like your doctor at all. Is there any way to get an urgent second opinion?


----------



## Emerald87

Someone woke me up early on a public holiday by calling the home phone and not leaving a message. A bloody public frikkin holiday GRRRRR! That's why I jumped on here and then went back to sleep lol


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> lmao facebook has the whole story. -.- BUT I went in and IM STILL not even 1cm dilated, so they only let you go to 41 weeks at my doctors office but rather than scheduling induction for me, they have me set for another appointment next tuesday and discussed possibility of having to do a csection due to my cervix. Im frustrated my body isn't cooperating, Im upset I don't have an induction date, and I'm emotionally tired of being pregnant.
> 
> I've been crying for like ever now.
> 
> Shit honey, I'm so sorry :( I dont like your doctor at all. Is there any way to get an urgent second opinion?Click to expand...

Nah- Im pretty stuck. Ill be scheduled tuesday >< if hes not here by then, God I hope he is


----------



## Emerald87

ACK! Not good enough! I'm thinking that you should show up at the hospital complaining of something lol. They'll evacuate him from the sunroof or induce you if you play it right :p (I'm terrible)

I just feel so much for you. Another week. Dr. Doom is cruel - dude or girl? Cuz if she's a girl she's fucked up; at least men have the excuse of having no bloody idea (EDIT: or lazy, like DH just said).


----------



## ashiozz

shes a girl....


----------



## ashiozz

Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...

Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> I would be more likely to try home amputation than home birth.

I <3 everything about you


----------



## ashiozz

Home amputation ain't no thang, Just need the saws-all and some whisky :) and a few towels.. We'll fix ya right up ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...
> 
> Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
> And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.Click to expand...

I know :( but i wants him ouuuuut


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...
> 
> Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
> And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.Click to expand...
> 
> I know :( but i wants him ouuuuutClick to expand...

So......................... are you feeling anxious? Like, _distressed_, perhaps? Or has Tyler not moved for a while?


----------



## ashiozz

He squirms a lot, I feel anxious but I also feel fed up. I am tired of being this uncomfortable and Im tired of swelling and struggling to move, I want to be myself again, and Im also frustrated that my body won't cooperate.. 

Its hard to explain all the things I feel at once right now, Ive cried a lot... ><


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> He squirms a lot, I feel anxious but I also feel fed up. I am tired of being this uncomfortable and Im tired of swelling and struggling to move, I want to be myself again, and Im also frustrated that my body won't cooperate..
> 
> Its hard to explain all the things I feel at once right now, Ive cried a lot... ><

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well if _anything _feels unusual go the hospital. Hopefully they'll take it as a sign of distress and get him out of there.

I'm trying to think of ways to get bursts of oxytocin to induce labour - lots of puppies (just makes me think of the scrubs episode where JD yells "I need a box of kittens! STAT!"), go to somewhere with lots of babies crying... I don't know. I want to help :cry:


----------



## ashiozz

Ive tried everything and my body isn't on board.. lol.. I will be okay and Ill survive, It's just frustrating, 
Hows your baby tonight!?


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> Ive tried everything and my body isn't on board.. lol.. I will be okay and Ill survive, It's just frustrating,
> Hows your baby tonight!?

I'm telling ya, tweek the nips!!! It's totally supposed to work....and hurt cuz you have to do it for like forever before it works....at least that's what I hear....no one is allowed near mine, touching them is super sensitive, and of course, makes me want to get laid...


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> ah Ash I'm sorry!! that really sucks....I know how you feel....I've been there :( and I'm not friends w/ any of you on facebook so you have to tell your stories here!! ;)
> 
> It's Link short for Linken :) DH named him. youngest is Luke, short for Lukas...I named him. We weren't planning on the "L" theme, it was just a coinkidink, but now I don't want our daughter to feel left out, so Lizzie it is! Plus, its a spin-off of DH's mom, who passed away from lung cancer a while ago. so it works....


Add me!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I would be more likely to try home amputation than home birth.
> 
> I <3 everything about youClick to expand...

And I, you, my sweet =D


----------



## hoping4girl

OH!! I forgot!! I have an appointment tomorrow, and its take a pic of my belly day...woohoo!!! that's my excitement...oh and I get to go buy some coffee...that's always exciting to...


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> ah Ash I'm sorry!! that really sucks....I know how you feel....I've been there :( and I'm not friends w/ any of you on facebook so you have to tell your stories here!! ;)
> 
> It's Link short for Linken :) DH named him. youngest is Luke, short for Lukas...I named him. We weren't planning on the "L" theme, it was just a coinkidink, but now I don't want our daughter to feel left out, so Lizzie it is! Plus, its a spin-off of DH's mom, who passed away from lung cancer a while ago. so it works....
> 
> 
> Add me!Click to expand...

k added!!! :D thanks!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...
> 
> Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
> And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.Click to expand...
> 
> I know :( but i wants him ouuuuutClick to expand...
> 
> So......................... are you feeling anxious? Like, *distressed, *perhaps? Or has Tyler not moved for a while?Click to expand...

HINT HINT. Are you just DIZZY with anxiety? Butterflies so bad you're THROWING UP?...is your heart just SWELLING with joy?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...
> 
> Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
> And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.Click to expand...
> 
> I know :( but i wants him ouuuuutClick to expand...
> 
> So......................... are you feeling anxious? Like, *distressed, *perhaps? Or has Tyler not moved for a while?Click to expand...
> 
> HINT HINT. Are you just DIZZY with anxiety? Butterflies so bad you're THROWING UP?...is your heart just SWELLING with joy?Click to expand...

LMAO KATIE! I almost thought i was going to puke at dr. dooms office, i felt dizzy too, I was sure my blood pressure would be high, but it was NORMAL.. like low end of normal even, that combined with my lack of swelling this week is really weird.


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and I decided just now Ash that I'm a wee bit jealous that you are almost done!!! Then again....my baby's room is filled with two giant curio cabinets and a dresser and a vacuum and the crib us up but no bedding....so maybe i'm not ready for that yet :) but still....wee bit jealous....


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...
> 
> Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
> And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.Click to expand...
> 
> I know :( but i wants him ouuuuutClick to expand...
> 
> So......................... are you feeling anxious? Like, *distressed, *perhaps? Or has Tyler not moved for a while?Click to expand...
> 
> HINT HINT. Are you just DIZZY with anxiety? Butterflies so bad you're THROWING UP?...is your heart just SWELLING with joy?Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO KATIE! I almost thought i was going to puke at dr. dooms office, i felt dizzy too, I was sure my blood pressure would be high, but it was NORMAL.. like low end of normal even, that combined with my lack of swelling this week is really weird.Click to expand...

You poor thing =/ most ER docs understand fraud for necessity and will lie for you. Well, not lie...but likely omit certain information.


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> oh and I decided just now Ash that I'm a wee bit jealous that you are almost done!!! Then again....my baby's room is filled with two giant curio cabinets and a dresser and a vacuum and the crib us up but no bedding....so maybe i'm not ready for that yet :) but still....wee bit jealous....

No worries, your baby will have a PHD by the time my cervix lets mine out ;) lmao


My big worry is my placenta, whats to say it wont stop working? I worry really way too much 0.o

https://www.facebook.com/ashioz is my facebook =)

It feels worse when youre COMPLETELY READY for baby to come and he says "Im not doin it" lmao.. You will be shocked with how fast time flies, too


----------



## Ems77

hoping4girl said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Ive tried everything and my body isn't on board.. lol.. I will be okay and Ill survive, It's just frustrating,
> Hows your baby tonight!?
> 
> I'm telling ya, tweek the nips!!! It's totally supposed to work....and hurt cuz you have to do it for like forever before it works....at least that's what I hear....no one is allowed near mine, touching them is super sensitive, and of course, makes me want to get laid...Click to expand...

 Yes do! Hopefully it will work for you. It does for me! I read about it online and decided to try it. I twist them *lightly* like radio buttons (lmao!) and count to between 60 and 100. I stop and wait about a minute and get a contraction, then I do it all over again. I can only handle it for about 5 rounds :-( because my nips are sensitive and it starts to aggravate them, but it does work at least.:thumbup:


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Ive tried everything and my body isn't on board.. lol.. I will be okay and Ill survive, It's just frustrating,
> Hows your baby tonight!?

Babby is good me thinks. I had some butterflies yesterday so I'm hoping it's the start of my quickening.

I had a shocker of a day yesterday what with the new consultant and crazy people so had a listen and bub is so big and going well so I felt better.

Today I feel like I'm back in my first trimester. I can't eat much, I feel sick, dizzy and tired. I thought I was cramping but after listening with my doppler I can hear my bowels going insane so I assume that's causing the discomfort. Bub is moving around lots too - I keep losing her heartbeat and it's going SOOOOO quick so I don't think she appreciated the strawberry milk I'm drinking. Too much sugar. I'll relax a bit and let the food digest then have a listen and make sure she's calmed down. I'm freaked out that if it's too high, she's in distress (not that we can do anything at 14 weeks though).

But I HAVE to finish this assignment as I fly to Sydney on Friday. It's SOOOO boring I could cut myself and others. I'm pretty much up to the last section but there's a shit load of cleaning up to do in it. Everything is jumbled and crappy. Then I have to write a speech to accompany it. Lucky Kaida is on board or I'd seriously consider throwing myself off the balcony just to avoid this (only 3 stories up but I think 2 broken legs in hospital will get me out of submitting it yet).


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> oh and I decided just now Ash that I'm a wee bit jealous that you are almost done!!! Then again....my baby's room is filled with two giant curio cabinets and a dresser and a vacuum and the crib us up but no bedding....so maybe i'm not ready for that yet :) but still....wee bit jealous....
> 
> No worries, your baby will have a PHD by the time my cervix lets mine out ;) lmao
> 
> 
> My big worry is my placenta, whats to say it wont stop working? I worry really way too much 0.o
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ashioz is my facebook =)
> 
> It feels worse when youre COMPLETELY READY for baby to come and he says "Im not doin it" lmao.. You will be shocked with how fast time flies, tooClick to expand...

Yeh that's the reason I don't like your doctor. Placentas are temporary and I think he should come out of his comfy abode. That's why if you notice ANY change in his movements, and I mean ANYTHING, get in there. Who cares if you visit them 10 times in one night; they may end up keeping you and pulling him out through the sunroof.


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> oh and I decided just now Ash that I'm a wee bit jealous that you are almost done!!! Then again....my baby's room is filled with two giant curio cabinets and a dresser and a vacuum and the crib us up but no bedding....so maybe i'm not ready for that yet :) but still....wee bit jealous....
> 
> No worries, your baby will have a PHD by the time my cervix lets mine out ;) lmao
> 
> 
> My big worry is my placenta, whats to say it wont stop working? I worry really way too much 0.o
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ashioz is my facebook =)
> 
> It feels worse when youre COMPLETELY READY for baby to come and he says "Im not doin it" lmao.. You will be shocked with how fast time flies, tooClick to expand...

lol i don't think the placenta stops working....well maybe...I guess i don't know the answer to that!! 
oh and added!! i'm excited i have more friends now!!! :happydance: 
ah i hope she comes out nice like my boys did....
and DH is about ready to fall asleep in his chair so I better get him to bed....he's a sleepy head!!


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! nooo broken legs for you prego, but you could say your pregnant mind forgot to do it ;) lmao

Im glad baby is doing good :) Ive been watching mine squirm all night as well :) I dont think he liked the caffeine i had today (Whoops) lol 

:) I loves baby T


Have fun with the assignment! (hopefully it doesnt kill you)


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> oh and I decided just now Ash that I'm a wee bit jealous that you are almost done!!! Then again....my baby's room is filled with two giant curio cabinets and a dresser and a vacuum and the crib us up but no bedding....so maybe i'm not ready for that yet :) but still....wee bit jealous....
> 
> No worries, your baby will have a PHD by the time my cervix lets mine out ;) lmao
> 
> 
> My big worry is my placenta, whats to say it wont stop working? I worry really way too much 0.o
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ashioz is my facebook =)
> 
> It feels worse when youre COMPLETELY READY for baby to come and he says "Im not doin it" lmao.. You will be shocked with how fast time flies, tooClick to expand...
> 
> lol i don't think the placenta stops working....well maybe...I guess i don't know the answer to that!!
> oh and added!! i'm excited i have more friends now!!! :happydance:
> ah i hope she comes out nice like my boys did....
> and DH is about ready to fall asleep in his chair so I better get him to bed....he's a sleepy head!!Click to expand...

Apparentlhy after 42 weeks it can. but IDK for sure, so I Worry too much.. GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> oh and I decided just now Ash that I'm a wee bit jealous that you are almost done!!! Then again....my baby's room is filled with two giant curio cabinets and a dresser and a vacuum and the crib us up but no bedding....so maybe i'm not ready for that yet :) but still....wee bit jealous....
> 
> No worries, your baby will have a PHD by the time my cervix lets mine out ;) lmao
> 
> 
> My big worry is my placenta, whats to say it wont stop working? I worry really way too much 0.o
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ashioz is my facebook =)
> 
> It feels worse when youre COMPLETELY READY for baby to come and he says "Im not doin it" lmao.. You will be shocked with how fast time flies, tooClick to expand...
> 
> lol i don't think the placenta stops working....well maybe...I guess i don't know the answer to that!!
> oh and added!! i'm excited i have more friends now!!! :happydance:
> ah i hope she comes out nice like my boys did....
> and DH is about ready to fall asleep in his chair so I better get him to bed....he's a sleepy head!!Click to expand...
> 
> Apparentlhy after 42 weeks it can. but IDK for sure, so I Worry too much.. GOOD NIGHT!Click to expand...

Exacery - it's a temporary organ


----------



## hoping4girl

oh i have 10 more minutes i guess...he is waiting for the washer to get done to put his sweatshirts in there...I could be nice and tell him i'll get them for him, but since he does like.....1 load of laundry a month, I don't feel bad at all. :D 

I suppose it would be temp wouldn't it...I guess my SIL did have hers all up when she had our niece...so I should have known that...


----------



## ..katie..

i have 15oz of spare bm from the past 6 hrs. i see a calling as a milk maiden in the future.


----------



## hoping4girl

I just watched Conan interview a guy with a bunch of bacon and almost pissed my pants....


----------



## hoping4girl

ooo good pumping!!!


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> I just watched Conan interview a guy with a bunch of bacon and almost pissed my pants....

i heart bacon.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> i have 15oz of spare bm from the past 6 hrs. i see a calling as a milk maiden in the future.

Sell it :p


----------



## ashiozz

https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/funny-pictures-kitten-is-excited-about-bacon.jpg

Also, Katie, Teach me the ways.


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> I just watched Conan interview a guy with a bunch of bacon and almost pissed my pants....
> 
> i heart bacon.Click to expand...

i heart bacon too.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> ooo good pumping!!!

gaaaah my boobs just instantly refill. its so weird.

oddly enough, im trying out a theory that if i stuff him with formula at night with skin to skin, maybe i'll get extra sleep?


----------



## hoping4girl

ok time for bed now! night!!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i have 15oz of spare bm from the past 6 hrs. i see a calling as a milk maiden in the future.
> 
> Sell it :pClick to expand...

im an obsessive donator,,, i am o- so i have superblood. i was thinking about asking the u of u if theyll hook me up to a pump and let me donate blood and milk all at once. watch me shrivel like a raisin.


....theyre just humiliated grapes


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> ooo good pumping!!!
> 
> gaaaah my boobs just instantly refill. its so weird.
> 
> oddly enough, im trying out a theory that if i stuff him with formula at night with skin to skin, maybe i'll get extra sleep?Click to expand...

Why formula.. ?? Youre pumping like a freaking milk cow.


----------



## gigglebox

ok ash was it you with the name "link" on your short list? i don't remember...

either way that zelda reference aint foolin' nobody ;)



ashiozz said:


> lmao facebook has the whole story. -.- BUT I went in and IM STILL not even 1cm dilated, so they only let you go to 41 weeks at my doctors office but rather than scheduling induction for me, they have me set for another appointment next tuesday and discussed possibility of having to do a csection due to my cervix. Im frustrated my body isn't cooperating, Im upset I don't have an induction date, and I'm emotionally tired of being pregnant.
> 
> I've been crying for like ever now.

:hugs: don't be too discouraged. anything can happen at any time. remember i was dilated for 1cm for 3 weeks, then my plug and water went...and i was all yay progress! only to be told i was still only 1cm when i was admitted :dohh: silly cervixes (cervi?)!



..katie.. said:


> The Ugly Truth About The Elf On The Shelf
> Old English Baby Names
> 7 Common Mistakes of First Time Parents
> Brave Greek Mythology Names
> Prepare Fido for Baby
> My Journey to Homebirth

this last christmas was the first time i heard of the elf on a shelf. BLOODY BRILLIANT.



ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> ooo good pumping!!!
> 
> gaaaah my boobs just instantly refill. its so weird.
> 
> oddly enough, im trying out a theory that if i stuff him with formula at night with skin to skin, maybe i'll get extra sleep?Click to expand...
> 
> Why formula.. ?? Youre pumping like a freaking milk cow.Click to expand...

are you directly breast feeding? 

man there must be something you can do with all that milk, like donate it to science...or do your own experiments with it and start a blog documenting them.

---
i actually went to the shooting range today while MIL watched Des. t'was the most time i've spent out of the house since Des' birth. it felt wrong. i didn't have too much fun and now my stupid back is really sore.
---
other problem: Des snores. it's like a whimper snore. super cute but also really annoying when i'm trying to sleep...


----------



## Emerald87

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> ok ash was it you with the name "link" on your short list? i don't remember...

Dat was me - and yes, it's a Zelda reference... I love the name


----------



## ..katie..

cuz i've read that formula keeps them fuller longer, plus my milk isnt yellow anymore but my baby still is.

i figure hes not missing out on the breastmilk benefits as he eats it all day long, and the formula, if nothing else, will cover any nutrients im missing.

is that dumb? i hope it works.

anyone heard from lia or kristen since this afternoon? =/ i miss them.


----------



## gigglebox

HI HAPPYNEWMOM! caps lock is on!

p.s. i got my dairy queen today :D


----------



## gigglebox

i'd love to chat but gon' attempt sleep with snoring baby.

see you in a couple hours!


----------



## happynewmom1

gigglebox said:


> HI HAPPYNEWMOM! caps lock is on!
> 
> p.s. i got my dairy queen today :D

Haha I guess I have been caught :D I am a diligent stalker of this thread although I haven't had a lot of time to post lately. And I feel like I may have skipped about 100 pages or so having missed a couple days to read :haha: All of your babies are sooooooo cute it makes me excited for mine to get here and I feel like I have a long way to go! 

BTW - your little Des is adorable! I loved the video! :thumbup:

Ashiozz - I don't know you but feel the need to give you a hug :hugs: the last few weeks are really rough! I know by 39 weeks with my son I was sooooo ready to just be done and tried everything. Castor oil, bouncing on an exercise ball, pineapple, sex, driving over road bumps really fast..haha I had GD so actually was attempting to get him here before being induced. I was stuck at 3 cm for weeks. Ugh! I totally feel for you and also think your doctor is being a jerk lol 

...Katie... - I also heard that giving formula before bed can help them sleep! So I think it is worth a try. It didnt actually work for my son BUT nothing really did as he rebelled against sleep with every fiber of his being haha he hardly napped and didnt like sleeping at night....i was almost positive everybody lied to me about newborns sleeping all the time :haha: Are you freezing all of your bm then? You are awesome to pump that much! I always hated pumping so nursed him whenever I could instead haha 

I guess I should try to get sleep as my toddler lets me rest very little during the day. Thought I would say hi to all of you lovely people, though! :wave:


----------



## Emerald87

happynewmom1 said:


> I feel like I have a long way to go!

_Really?_

I'm 14 weeks. My baby won't be here for another 10 years (I estimate at the same time as Ash :p).


----------



## ashiozz

aww :) Thank you! I dont hold it against doctor doom, i know shes trying to make it so my induction has more of a chance to not fail.. but I still am tired of being pregnant and tomorrow is my due date.. NO progress, Im still closed at the top but the rest is a fingertip ? so weird. IDK what else to do but wait it out, so Im doing just that

Katie, IDK the technical stuff on formula vs breast milk and what nutrients are in formula but not breast milk but I thought BM Was supposed to be better for them


----------



## happynewmom1

Emerald87 said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I have a long way to go!
> 
> _Really?_
> 
> I'm 14 weeks. My baby won't be here for another 10 years (I estimate at the same time as Ash :p).Click to expand...

:haha: I think if I estimated like that I could get very down! lol if it is any consolation, 2nd tri went super fast for me so hopefully it will for you too! Did you say you are taking classes or something? I am going to school full time but my classes are about to end and I know the weeks are going to drag after that lol I think the classes helped take my focus on counting down the weeks...days...hours...haha


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> HI HAPPYNEWMOM! caps lock is on!
> 
> p.s. i got my dairy queen today :D

I go drumsticks today, i even sent DH to the store by himself cuz he felt so bad for me after watching me cry my eyeballs out for an hour >< lol


AND he made me a cheesecrisp with avocado and sour cream for dinner :) Ah, true love.:thumbup:


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> cuz i've read that formula keeps them fuller longer, plus my milk isnt yellow anymore but my baby still is.
> 
> i figure hes not missing out on the breastmilk benefits as he eats it all day long, and the formula, if nothing else, will cover any nutrients im missing.
> 
> is that dumb? i hope it works.
> 
> anyone heard from lia or kristen since this afternoon? =/ i miss them.

Lia has had whiny fusspot baby all damn day long. She wants nothing but to whine. :(

Stick with just the breastmilk if you can. The jaundice will go away. Your milk has every nutrient it needs, even if your body needs to leech it from your vital organs. <And it's not smart enough to know you're topping off, so it'll leech from them even if you are supplimenting.)

And formula keeping them full longer is pretty much a myth. Teeny newborns only have a 2 - 2.5 hour capacity for their tummies. They're gonna wake up regardless.


----------



## Emerald87

happynewmom1 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I have a long way to go!
> 
> _Really?_
> 
> I'm 14 weeks. My baby won't be here for another 10 years (I estimate at the same time as Ash :p).Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I think if I estimated like that I could get very down! lol if it is any consolation, 2nd tri went super fast for me so hopefully it will for you too! Did you say you are taking classes or something? I am going to school full time but my classes are about to end and I know the weeks are going to drag after that lol I think the classes helped take my focus on counting down the weeks...days...hours...hahaClick to expand...

Full time unpaid hospital work *sigh* But you're right, yesterday went super fast as I was being tortured by the registrar. I think it'll be a very quick and painful 7 weeks before this rotation ends. Then exams!


----------



## Emerald87

OMG LADIES GOTTA SHARE

Just had an hour or so nap. Was laying on my left the ENTIRE time. So I wake up and roll over and look at my belly. There was a HUGE uneven lump on my left just next to my belly button so I had a poke. Solid as a rock but not on the right at all. I thought "no way, she couldn't be laying up/down like that". Well doppler said otherwise - it's her!! HAHAHA.

I can't believe I can now feel where my baby lays. It's fascinating. I had no idea the uterus was so malleable like that. No wonder when I get up in the middle of the night really fast it hurts like all hell as my uterus falls over/down lol.

I had a poke for a good 15 minutes before my bladder put a stop to it. I tried to fluff but the bladder gave way before the bum so I had to jump up and run to the bathroom LOL.

I'm all :cloud9:-ish


----------



## gigglebox

happynewmom1 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HI HAPPYNEWMOM! caps lock is on!
> 
> p.s. i got my dairy queen today :D
> 
> Haha I guess I have been caught :D I am a diligent stalker of this thread although I haven't had a lot of time to post lately. And I feel like I may have skipped about 100 pages or so having missed a couple days to read :haha: All of your babies are sooooooo cute it makes me excited for mine to get here and I feel like I have a long way to go!
> 
> BTW - your little Des is adorable! I loved the video! :thumbup:
> 
> Ashiozz - I don't know you but feel the need to give you a hug :hugs: the last few weeks are really rough! I know by 39 weeks with my son I was sooooo ready to just be done and tried everything. Castor oil, bouncing on an exercise ball, pineapple, sex, driving over road bumps really fast..haha I had GD so actually was attempting to get him here before being induced. I was stuck at 3 cm for weeks. Ugh! I totally feel for you and also think your doctor is being a jerk lol
> 
> ...Katie... - I also heard that giving formula before bed can help them sleep! So I think it is worth a try. It didnt actually work for my son BUT nothing really did as he rebelled against sleep with every fiber of his being haha he hardly napped and didnt like sleeping at night....i was almost positive everybody lied to me about newborns sleeping all the time :haha: Are you freezing all of your bm then? You are awesome to pump that much! I always hated pumping so nursed him whenever I could instead haha
> 
> I guess I should try to get sleep as my toddler lets me rest very little during the day. Thought I would say hi to all of you lovely people, though! :wave:Click to expand...

this thread can be a little hard to keep up with ;) but thanks for joining us!

you've got a cutie too i see! how do you enjoy motherhood? 

actually, question for all former moms--after the first did you swear off having any more? because though i used to want 2 right now i don't feel like i have any desire to do this again. 



ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HI HAPPYNEWMOM! caps lock is on!
> 
> p.s. i got my dairy queen today :D
> 
> I go drumsticks today, i even sent DH to the store by himself cuz he felt so bad for me after watching me cry my eyeballs out for an hour >< lol
> 
> 
> AND he made me a cheesecrisp with avocado and sour cream for dinner :) Ah, true love.:thumbup:Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwww good hubby :thumbup: but what is a cheesecrisp? man i love me some avocado. i haven't had a good one yet this year...but maybe they don't come into season yet?

OMG SPEAKING OF THINGS IN SEASON! MIL and i were talking today about blue crabs! their time to reign is coming soon and i can't wait! we're talking crab crack. if you haven't ever had a maryland blue crab, put that on your bucket list. it is my all time favorite food forever. when all other young kids were telling adults of their favorite food being pizza and mac&cheese, i was saying crab.



Emerald87 said:


> OMG LADIES GOTTA SHARE
> 
> Just had an hour or so nap. Was laying on my left the ENTIRE time. So I wake up and roll over and look at my belly. There was a HUGE uneven lump on my left just next to my belly button so I had a poke. Solid as a rock but not on the right at all. I thought "no way, she couldn't be laying up/down like that". Well doppler said otherwise - it's her!! HAHAHA.
> 
> I can't believe I can now feel where my baby lays. It's fascinating. I had no idea the uterus was so malleable like that. No wonder when I get up in the middle of the night really fast it hurts like all hell as my uterus falls over/down lol.
> 
> I had a poke for a good 15 minutes before my bladder put a stop to it. I tried to fluff but the bladder gave way before the bum so I had to jump up and run to the bathroom LOL.
> 
> I'm all :cloud9:-ish

so exciting! giant baby never did this for me. i mean the bump would get lopsided but it was because he liked stretching his legs.

i enjoyed when i could "find" a bump instead of having it be my entire torso. i was so excited the first time i found it!


----------



## ..katie..

happynewmom1 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HI HAPPYNEWMOM! caps lock is on!
> 
> p.s. i got my dairy queen today :D
> 
> Haha I guess I have been caught :D I am a diligent stalker of this thread although I haven't had a lot of time to post lately. And I feel like I may have skipped about 100 pages or so having missed a couple days to read :haha: All of your babies are sooooooo cute it makes me excited for mine to get here and I feel like I have a long way to go!
> 
> ...Katie... - I also heard that giving formula before bed can help them sleep! So I think it is worth a try. It didnt actually work for my son BUT nothing really did as he rebelled against sleep with every fiber of his being haha he hardly napped and didnt like sleeping at night....i was almost positive everybody lied to me about newborns sleeping all the time :haha: Are you freezing all of your bm then? You are awesome to pump that much! I always hated pumping so nursed him whenever I could instead hahaClick to expand...

EEEP! hi =)
im refridgerating it for now...i dont have liners yet. had no idea i'd love pumping. i dont like nursing...

anyway, im glad you posted!!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> aww :) Thank you! I dont hold it against doctor doom, i know shes trying to make it so my induction has more of a chance to not fail.. but I still am tired of being pregnant and tomorrow is my due date.. NO progress, Im still closed at the top but the rest is a fingertip ? so weird. IDK what else to do but wait it out, so Im doing just that
> 
> Katie, IDK the technical stuff on formula vs breast milk and what nutrients are in formula but not breast milk but I thought BM Was supposed to be better for them

a lot of peds reccomend you give your baby formula if they turn yellow because it has more...protien, maybe? Plus, god only knows what my body just doesnt produce lol.

On that note, IT WORKED! Drank 2.5 oz, slept 4 hours, then drank 2.5 oz and slept 3 hours!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> cuz i've read that formula keeps them fuller longer, plus my milk isnt yellow anymore but my baby still is.
> 
> i figure hes not missing out on the breastmilk benefits as he eats it all day long, and the formula, if nothing else, will cover any nutrients im missing.
> 
> is that dumb? i hope it works.
> 
> anyone heard from lia or kristen since this afternoon? =/ i miss them.
> 
> Lia has had whiny fusspot baby all damn day long. She wants nothing but to whine. :(
> 
> Stick with just the breastmilk if you can. The jaundice will go away. Your milk has every nutrient it needs, even if your body needs to leech it from your vital organs. <And it's not smart enough to know you're topping off, so it'll leech from them even if you are supplimenting.)
> 
> And formula keeping them full longer is pretty much a myth. Teeny newborns only have a 2 - 2.5 hour capacity for their tummies. They're gonna wake up regardless.Click to expand...

Why so fussy? =/


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> OMG LADIES GOTTA SHARE
> 
> Just had an hour or so nap. Was laying on my left the ENTIRE time. So I wake up and roll over and look at my belly. There was a HUGE uneven lump on my left just next to my belly button so I had a poke. Solid as a rock but not on the right at all. I thought "no way, she couldn't be laying up/down like that". Well doppler said otherwise - it's her!! HAHAHA.
> 
> I can't believe I can now feel where my baby lays. It's fascinating. I had no idea the uterus was so malleable like that. No wonder when I get up in the middle of the night really fast it hurts like all hell as my uterus falls over/down lol.
> 
> I had a poke for a good 15 minutes before my bladder put a stop to it. I tried to fluff but the bladder gave way before the bum so I had to jump up and run to the bathroom LOL.
> 
> I'm all :cloud9:-ish

:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ..katie..

....hi laura =)


----------



## Emerald87

Babies are sooooo cute. I want mine, although she's a little small and underdeveloped yet lol.

Stupid assignment still isn't done but I have to go to bed now because my evil consultant (who, BTW, is from the US - thanks for sending him over to give me hell, guys) wants me in at 8am meaning up by 6, out by 7.15. Ack.
Thus gotta get the assignment done tomorrow afternoon before an early night as I leave to catch a plane at 4am on Thursday. Busy, busy days!!

Ohhhh just gotta share though that I got sick of my legs so I shaved (bad, bad Emerald) and ruined months of waxing. But I don't care - they're sooooo smooooooth and I feel like a lady again! Somehow I cut myself though :-/

Night ladies, talk to you tomorrow some time. Loves you all!!! xxx


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> ....hi laura =)

g'morning!


----------



## gigglebox

good night emerald!

katie i envy your sleepy old man. my giant baby is being super fussy this morning...and now he's nomming on his finger, it's super cute, and i forgive him.

i might have to take him to see if he'll nap....wait...fussy baby is fussy...

grrrrrrr


----------



## gigglebox

confession: baby club scares me


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Babies are sooooo cute. I want mine, although she's a little small and underdeveloped yet lol.
> 
> Stupid assignment still isn't done but I have to go to bed now because my evil consultant (who, BTW, is from the US - thanks for sending him over to give me hell, guys) wants me in at 8am meaning up by 6, out by 7.15. Ack.
> Thus gotta get the assignment done tomorrow afternoon before an early night as I leave to catch a plane at 4am on Thursday. Busy, busy days!!
> 
> Ohhhh just gotta share though that I got sick of my legs so I shaved (bad, bad Emerald) and ruined months of waxing. But I don't care - they're sooooo smooooooth and I feel like a lady again! Somehow I cut myself though :-/
> 
> Night ladies, talk to you tomorrow some time. Loves you all!!! xxx

Night Emerald!! Sleep well and don't get eaten by bugs or kangaroos.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> confession: baby club scares me

Ditto. It doesn't scare me, itself, but the fact that I'd likely piss off a whole bunch of people and get kicked off the forum does.

Eep.
Also, I feel like a fraud going into babyclub. They need a "newborn" club, methinks.




Soooooo.....Patrick won't sleep on his back. He's a side sleeper...either side. if he gets sick of one side, he flops to the other, but goddd no, won't be on his back. I cannot force the boy to sleep on his back. He hangs out in a semi-sitting position on his back in his bouncer...thats alright, yes?


----------



## gigglebox

i'd say as long as he's not face down in a soft pillow, you're golden.


----------



## ..katie..

Teehee, now I posted in babyclub.


HI HAPPYNEWMOM1 AGAIN!!!! What is your name??? We have to know EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU!!!

=)

Ps. Why did you initally start stalking this thread?


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HI HAPPYNEWMOM! caps lock is on!
> 
> p.s. i got my dairy queen today :D
> 
> Haha I guess I have been caught :D I am a diligent stalker of this thread although I haven't had a lot of time to post lately. And I feel like I may have skipped about 100 pages or so having missed a couple days to read :haha: All of your babies are sooooooo cute it makes me excited for mine to get here and I feel like I have a long way to go!
> 
> BTW - your little Des is adorable! I loved the video! :thumbup:
> 
> Ashiozz - I don't know you but feel the need to give you a hug :hugs: the last few weeks are really rough! I know by 39 weeks with my son I was sooooo ready to just be done and tried everything. Castor oil, bouncing on an exercise ball, pineapple, sex, driving over road bumps really fast..haha I had GD so actually was attempting to get him here before being induced. I was stuck at 3 cm for weeks. Ugh! I totally feel for you and also think your doctor is being a jerk lol
> 
> ...Katie... - I also heard that giving formula before bed can help them sleep! So I think it is worth a try. It didnt actually work for my son BUT nothing really did as he rebelled against sleep with every fiber of his being haha he hardly napped and didnt like sleeping at night....i was almost positive everybody lied to me about newborns sleeping all the time :haha: Are you freezing all of your bm then? You are awesome to pump that much! I always hated pumping so nursed him whenever I could instead haha
> 
> I guess I should try to get sleep as my toddler lets me rest very little during the day. Thought I would say hi to all of you lovely people, though! :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> this thread can be a little hard to keep up with ;) but thanks for joining us!
> 
> you've got a cutie too i see! how do you enjoy motherhood?
> 
> actually, question for all former moms--after the first did you swear off having any more? because though i used to want 2 right now i don't feel like i have any desire to do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> HI HAPPYNEWMOM! caps lock is on!
> 
> p.s. i got my dairy queen today :DClick to expand...
> 
> I go drumsticks today, i even sent DH to the store by himself cuz he felt so bad for me after watching me cry my eyeballs out for an hour >< lol
> 
> 
> AND he made me a cheesecrisp with avocado and sour cream for dinner :) Ah, true love.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww good hubby :thumbup: but what is a cheesecrisp? man i love me some avocado. i haven't had a good one yet this year...but maybe they don't come into season yet?
> 
> OMG SPEAKING OF THINGS IN SEASON! MIL and i were talking today about blue crabs! their time to reign is coming soon and i can't wait! we're talking crab crack. if you haven't ever had a maryland blue crab, put that on your bucket list. it is my all time favorite food forever. when all other young kids were telling adults of their favorite food being pizza and mac&cheese, i was saying crab.
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> OMG LADIES GOTTA SHARE
> 
> Just had an hour or so nap. Was laying on my left the ENTIRE time. So I wake up and roll over and look at my belly. There was a HUGE uneven lump on my left just next to my belly button so I had a poke. Solid as a rock but not on the right at all. I thought "no way, she couldn't be laying up/down like that". Well doppler said otherwise - it's her!! HAHAHA.
> 
> I can't believe I can now feel where my baby lays. It's fascinating. I had no idea the uterus was so malleable like that. No wonder when I get up in the middle of the night really fast it hurts like all hell as my uterus falls over/down lol.
> 
> I had a poke for a good 15 minutes before my bladder put a stop to it. I tried to fluff but the bladder gave way before the bum so I had to jump up and run to the bathroom LOL.
> 
> I'm all :cloud9:-ishClick to expand...
> 
> so exciting! giant baby never did this for me. i mean the bump would get lopsided but it was because he liked stretching his legs.
> 
> i enjoyed when i could "find" a bump instead of having it be my entire torso. i was so excited the first time i found it!Click to expand...

cheese crisp is texmex but its a tortilla with lots of cheese.. the avacados here right now are from cali and yummmmnmy but its hard to get good avacado on the east coast :(


----------



## ..katie..

So it's the white man's version of a quesadilla?


----------



## ashiozz

No its crispier and not folded lmao .. Omg I have a massive headache right now.... Howre you this morning


----------



## ..katie..

I'm good. fucking exhausted and I don't know why...Little O'finnigan slept 4 hours straight, then 3 hours straight, so thats more sleep than I get not-pregnant/not-mommy...oy.

Ty's coming over today to spend some dude time and let me shower/clean/sleep/spend doggy time. I've decided that I'm not going to be quite as hostile. He's still a lowlife POS assmonger douche, but with how I acted at him monday, I'm amazed he's coming back, so that's a good sign.

Everytime I say "its a good sign," he does something really stupid. Maybe he'll bring his girlfriend or something.




Hey, Ash... HAPPY DUE DATE!!! I know it's probably terrible since you're so miserable, but it's still something to celebrate. Go eat yourself some cake.


----------



## ashiozz

Thecakeisalie and can kiss my ass..
Im sorry :( Im not happy it's my due date, cuz I know it has no significance and hes not going to show up today.


my head is POUNDING... like.. terrible and my tummy is nauseous... >< Im probably dying

Im glad he's still spending time with Patrick, That's good, but he probably will do something dumb.

Thanks for the happy duedate.. I should be happy I can carry a baby for 40 whole weeks but I feel like a failure because I can't get him out on my own :(


----------



## happynewmom1

Oohhhh glad you hear your baby slept better, Katie! It makes for a much happier day when everybody gets a little sleep :D I still have nights when I am up half of the night with our 21 month old haha oh and he was a side sleeper too....screamed if I put him on his back. When he learned to roll over, he became a tummy sleeper and wasn't much I could do about it at that point. He will be fine that way! I know you are watching him closely anyway :thumbup:

Gigglebox - I did swear off having more kids after having Koen as I was just always sooooo tired and frustrated haha my DH was talking about having more while I was in labour! :dohh: could have knocked him out lol so yeah...he wanted to try again right away but I didn't want to lol thankfully, breastfeeding served as a great birth control for us anyway. Didnt get my period back until after i weaned koen, at 13 months and then 2 months later got pregnant again lol DH never got up at night with him or changed many diapers or anything so I guess that made sense to him lol he has been warned he will be helping with this baby lol



..katie.. said:


> Teehee, now I posted in babyclub.
> 
> 
> HI HAPPYNEWMOM1 AGAIN!!!! What is your name??? We have to know EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU!!!
> 
> =)
> 
> Ps. Why did you initally start stalking this thread?

Haha you are brave for posting there! It has always scared me a little too for whatever reason lol 

Hmmm everything? My name is Rebekah, although I get called Becky, Beks and Rebeky by some so whatever you wanna call me is fine as long as it is nice :D I am 23 years old, have been married for about 2 1/2 years, have a 21 month old son and am 31 weeks preggo with a girl. When Koen was 3 months old, I started online classes and am about a semester away from an Associates degree in education. Totally taking the summer off though lol oh...I started stalking because I was getting tired of reading the same kinds of threads in 2nd and 3rd tri, came across this thread and became a bit addicted to it as you all here are so funny and real with each other lol 

Am currently attempting to get koen to eat the muffins I got up to make, but he won't lol before you think how awesome it is that I got up to make muffins, unfortunately it is the packet "just add milk" kind :haha: I was much too tired this morning to do anything much more complicated than that lol 

Gotta run for now as koen is whining about something lol ask questions if there is anything else you would like to know :D


----------



## ..katie..

Don't feel bad. It just shows that you can carry little people and you are designed for pregnancy. Also, don't feel bad about feeling bad, because being pregnant is terrible.

dude, shit sucks. Call into work today. take a bath. lay on the couch and moan. just dont go dealing with people.


----------



## ..katie..

happynewmom1 said:


> Haha you are brave for posting there! It has always scared me a little too for whatever reason lol
> 
> Hmmm everything? My name is Rebekah, although I get called Becky, Beks and Rebeky by some so whatever you wanna call me is fine as long as it is nice :D I am 23 years old, have been married for about 2 1/2 years, have a 21 month old son and am 31 weeks preggo with a girl. When Koen was 3 months old, I started online classes and am about a semester away from an Associates degree in education. Totally taking the summer off though lol oh...I started stalking because I was getting tired of reading the same kinds of threads in 2nd and 3rd tri, came across this thread and became a bit addicted to it as you all here are so funny and real with each other lol
> 
> Am currently attempting to get koen to eat the muffins I got up to make, but he won't lol before you think how awesome it is that I got up to make muffins, unfortunately it is the packet "just add milk" kind :haha: I was much too tired this morning to do anything much more complicated than that lol
> 
> Gotta run for now as koen is whining about something lol ask questions if there is anything else you would like to know :D


What kind of of muffins were they?

Depending on how long you have been stalking, you may already know this, but Hi! I'm katie/kathryn/moo/whatever, I am 20, CNA, taking time off from school for a bit, slightly violent, and I have a 6 day old son, who, for the past 5 months, was a girl. Hims name is Patrick. I like stupid web cartoons.

I'm glad you think we're funny! Sometimes we're just plain miserable. Cloudy days on bnb haha =)

Do you LOVE having a toddler or do you miss the baby days?


----------



## ashiozz

hmm we all got bored of the same old BS in other threads too.. and yeah, we're pretty real with each other... 

It's like dis... (the few of us that are still pregnant) are huge, uncomfortable, worry-warts who just want to or need to vent sometimes. The ones that have had their babies are sleep deprived and frustrated and sometimes depressed and also need to vent sometimes.. At least I get to see both sides of the situation and you know what ? I feel better prepared...

I like that Im able to say to Emerald "Youre being ridiculous right now, quit your worrying" without being attacked (because she knows I mean it in the nicest possible way ;)) ... By the same token, Any one of the girls can tell me to shut up and stop my bitchin' and I wouldn't be offended either, though we don't usually do that here, we're sympathetic, because yeah we've all been here done this and KNOW it sucks.. rather than saying "Oh it gets worse" we're more likely to say something like "I remember how sucky that was :( I hope it gets better soon" .. because we actually do remember and feel bad -.- we bitched at that point too. 

I think I need sleep =) Welcome Becky!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Don't feel bad. It just shows that you can carry little people and you are designed for pregnancy. Also, don't feel bad about feeling bad, because being pregnant is terrible.
> 
> dude, shit sucks. Call into work today. take a bath. lay on the couch and moan. just dont go dealing with people.

I did call out but I think water might make me throw up. I threw up in my mouf last night for lack of finding somewhere to go before it was too late, disgusting.

I started feeling pukey before my exam at dr. doom's office 0.o

on top of that I still have ankles, mitch thinks it is a sign.. lmao .. he says i have a couple more days before he bets my water just pops.. everywhere.. and he hopes its not all over the bed >< We have a waterproof mattresspad, we'll be fine... Sheesh...


Why are men scared of amniotic fluid...?


----------



## ashiozz

Also: Yes, Becky probably missed introduction time. 

I'm Ashley but no one ever calls me by my full first name unless I am in trouble. I get called Ash or Ashi (Most people in RL use the second, it came from my little brother who could not hear as a child and had NO IDEA my name had an 'l' in it)

I am 24, I'm married to my wonderful awesome husband who has 10.5 yrs on me >< ... We live in Phoenix, AZ and have been married for almost 2 years (uhm its may soon, my anniversary is on the 19th -.- (making mental note))... 

I have furbabies who I adore (2/3 I adore anyway, third = reject) - Which includes one amazing six year old puggle I've had since he was 5lbs.. and 2 cats, one male (LOVE MY BOY CAT) and one female (she can go crawl in a hole... but DH loves her..)

and I work a stressful customer service job in the insurance agency which you will sometimes see me vent about.

:) I Think that covers it.


Oh, and I do like pina coladas... and getting caught in the rain... and the feel of the ocean... and the taste of champagne..


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> Haha you are brave for posting there! It has always scared me a little too for whatever reason lol
> 
> Hmmm everything? My name is Rebekah, although I get called Becky, Beks and Rebeky by some so whatever you wanna call me is fine as long as it is nice :D I am 23 years old, have been married for about 2 1/2 years, have a 21 month old son and am 31 weeks preggo with a girl. When Koen was 3 months old, I started online classes and am about a semester away from an Associates degree in education. Totally taking the summer off though lol oh...I started stalking because I was getting tired of reading the same kinds of threads in 2nd and 3rd tri, came across this thread and became a bit addicted to it as you all here are so funny and real with each other lol
> 
> Am currently attempting to get koen to eat the muffins I got up to make, but he won't lol before you think how awesome it is that I got up to make muffins, unfortunately it is the packet "just add milk" kind :haha: I was much too tired this morning to do anything much more complicated than that lol
> 
> Gotta run for now as koen is whining about something lol ask questions if there is anything else you would like to know :D
> 
> 
> What kind of of muffins were they?
> 
> Depending on how long you have been stalking, you may already know this, but Hi! I'm katie/kathryn/moo/whatever, I am 20, CNA, taking time off from school for a bit, slightly violent, and I have a 6 day old son, who, for the past 5 months, was a girl. Hims name is Patrick. I like stupid web cartoons.
> 
> I'm glad you think we're funny! Sometimes we're just plain miserable. Cloudy days on bnb haha =)
> 
> Do you LOVE having a toddler or do you miss the baby days?Click to expand...

Katie, you make it sound like Patrick got a sex change in your uterus because he felt like he was stuck in the wrong body. I love it :)


----------



## ilove3baby

..katie.. said:


> Teehee, now I posted in babyclub.
> 
> 
> HI HAPPYNEWMOM1 AGAIN!!!! What is your name??? We have to know EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU!!!
> 
> =)
> 
> Ps. Why did you initally start stalking this thread?

I knowwwwwww Im late but OMG lmao! you had your baby boy??? Wheres the birthstory? How many pounds!!?? LMAO! ANd YES it is 21 questions!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad. It just shows that you can carry little people and you are designed for pregnancy. Also, don't feel bad about feeling bad, because being pregnant is terrible.
> 
> dude, shit sucks. Call into work today. take a bath. lay on the couch and moan. just dont go dealing with people.
> 
> I did call out but I think water might make me throw up. I threw up in my mouf last night for lack of finding somewhere to go before it was too late, disgusting.
> 
> I started feeling pukey before my exam at dr. doom's office 0.o
> 
> on top of that I still have ankles, mitch thinks it is a sign.. lmao .. he says i have a couple more days before he bets my water just pops.. everywhere.. and he hopes its not all over the bed >< We have a waterproof mattresspad, we'll be fine... Sheesh...
> 
> 
> Why are men scared of amniotic fluid...?Click to expand...

Does he watch South Park? If so, I blame Pepe's Water Park. If not, then I have no idea lol.

Do you have a fever or anything accompanying the puking, or is that it? Also, is it heartburn pukey or...?

=/ god i feel bad.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> Haha you are brave for posting there! It has always scared me a little too for whatever reason lol
> 
> Hmmm everything? My name is Rebekah, although I get called Becky, Beks and Rebeky by some so whatever you wanna call me is fine as long as it is nice :D I am 23 years old, have been married for about 2 1/2 years, have a 21 month old son and am 31 weeks preggo with a girl. When Koen was 3 months old, I started online classes and am about a semester away from an Associates degree in education. Totally taking the summer off though lol oh...I started stalking because I was getting tired of reading the same kinds of threads in 2nd and 3rd tri, came across this thread and became a bit addicted to it as you all here are so funny and real with each other lol
> 
> Am currently attempting to get koen to eat the muffins I got up to make, but he won't lol before you think how awesome it is that I got up to make muffins, unfortunately it is the packet "just add milk" kind :haha: I was much too tired this morning to do anything much more complicated than that lol
> 
> Gotta run for now as koen is whining about something lol ask questions if there is anything else you would like to know :D
> 
> 
> What kind of of muffins were they?
> 
> Depending on how long you have been stalking, you may already know this, but Hi! I'm katie/kathryn/moo/whatever, I am 20, CNA, taking time off from school for a bit, slightly violent, and I have a 6 day old son, who, for the past 5 months, was a girl. Hims name is Patrick. I like stupid web cartoons.
> 
> I'm glad you think we're funny! Sometimes we're just plain miserable. Cloudy days on bnb haha =)
> 
> Do you LOVE having a toddler or do you miss the baby days?Click to expand...
> 
> Katie, you make it sound like Patrick got a sex change in your uterus because he felt like he was stuck in the wrong body. I love it :)Click to expand...

If i'm talking about him prenatally, I still say "she"...because even though that penis has been around for a while, to me he was a girl for a looong time. I love him and his penis though <3


Speaking of his penis, I have a week and some days before he gets circ'd....poor baby.


----------



## ..katie..

ilove3baby said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Teehee, now I posted in babyclub.
> 
> 
> HI HAPPYNEWMOM1 AGAIN!!!! What is your name??? We have to know EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU!!!
> 
> =)
> 
> Ps. Why did you initally start stalking this thread?
> 
> I knowwwwwww Im late but OMG lmao! you had your baby boy??? Wheres the birthstory? How many pounds!!?? LMAO! ANd YES it is 21 questions!Click to expand...

HI!!! long time no talk to =)

Yup, had him! the birth story is https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/906461-katie-364.html in the middle of the page.

How are you??


----------



## ilove3baby

Ok Im going to read it right now! And I know Ive been busy doing nothing! LMAO! I want to have my LO too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO jealous! LOL how is it having a newborn???


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad. It just shows that you can carry little people and you are designed for pregnancy. Also, don't feel bad about feeling bad, because being pregnant is terrible.
> 
> dude, shit sucks. Call into work today. take a bath. lay on the couch and moan. just dont go dealing with people.
> 
> I did call out but I think water might make me throw up. I threw up in my mouf last night for lack of finding somewhere to go before it was too late, disgusting.
> 
> I started feeling pukey before my exam at dr. doom's office 0.o
> 
> on top of that I still have ankles, mitch thinks it is a sign.. lmao .. he says i have a couple more days before he bets my water just pops.. everywhere.. and he hopes its not all over the bed >< We have a waterproof mattresspad, we'll be fine... Sheesh...
> 
> 
> Why are men scared of amniotic fluid...?Click to expand...
> 
> Does he watch South Park? If so, I blame Pepe's Water Park. If not, then I have no idea lol.
> 
> Do you have a fever or anything accompanying the puking, or is that it? Also, is it heartburn pukey or...?
> 
> =/ god i feel bad.Click to expand...

It isnt acidic but mitch said i feel like I have a small fever, since it didnt feel too bad Im not too worried. He does watch southpark 0.o Im going to ask him more about this fluid fear 0.o


----------



## ilove3baby

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I think his name and he is SOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

ilove3baby said:


> Ok Im going to read it right now! And I know Ive been busy doing nothing! LMAO! I want to have my LO too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO jealous! LOL how is it having a newborn???

Not as bad as I thought it was going to be, but I really did hit the jackpot on babies. He only cries when he is hungry, is getting changed, and more recently, wants cuddled. It's simultaniously more work AND waaaaaay less work than I expected.


----------



## ilove3baby

..katie.. said:


> ilove3baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok Im going to read it right now! And I know Ive been busy doing nothing! LMAO! I want to have my LO too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO jealous! LOL how is it having a newborn???
> 
> Not as bad as I thought it was going to be, but I really did hit the jackpot on babies. He only cries when he is hungry, is getting changed, and more recently, wants cuddled. It's simultaniously more work AND waaaaaay less work than I expected.Click to expand...

That makes me feel better! LOL i dont even remember what DD was like when she was a newborn but I do remember alot of late nights...is the sleep much better than pregnancy sleep?


----------



## ilove3baby

ilove3baby said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilove3baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok Im going to read it right now! And I know Ive been busy doing nothing! LMAO! I want to have my LO too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO jealous! LOL how is it having a newborn???
> 
> Not as bad as I thought it was going to be, but I really did hit the jackpot on babies. He only cries when he is hungry, is getting changed, and more recently, wants cuddled. It's simultaniously more work AND waaaaaay less work than I expected.Click to expand...
> 
> That makes me feel better! LOL i dont even remember what DD was like when she was a newborn but I do remember alot of late nights...is the sleep much better than pregnancy sleep?Click to expand...

Also.......LOL is a relief to not have the huge bump? Im so waiting for that relief..


----------



## gigglebox

i know that wasn't directed to me but hell yes, no bump is a huge relief. at first my incision site made mobility suck too so i didn't notice but now that i'm a bit more healed the no-bump thing is wonderful!.


----------



## gigglebox

also the no peeing every 10 minutes. i forgot what that was like.


----------



## hoping4girl

ok so i'm not caught up, but hopefully later this afternoon I will be. I have sick Luke at home, DH thinks he has appendicitis...I don't know what the heck is wrong with him. So this morning I have my doc appointment, DH was nice enough to come home to watch the boy till I get back, adn clean up the mess he made in his bed last night and didn't tell us about....:sick:

oh and thanks for not mentioning we are having a girl on FB, DH's dad doesn't want to know....but I'm freaking excited!! Altho, after my shower, they will know, its freaking pink themed...they will get over it!!!! 

hope everyone is well, hope you feel better ash, hope you have a baby today!!!!

see you all this afternoonishtime....


----------



## ilove3baby

LMAO SO glad to here that....I swear Ive had days that this bump bugs more to the fullest...like if there was an under the table doctor who would deliver my bby for me I would hve done it! LOL...just because this huge bump is killing me...:(


----------



## ..katie..

ilove3baby said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilove3baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok Im going to read it right now! And I know Ive been busy doing nothing! LMAO! I want to have my LO too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO jealous! LOL how is it having a newborn???
> 
> Not as bad as I thought it was going to be, but I really did hit the jackpot on babies. He only cries when he is hungry, is getting changed, and more recently, wants cuddled. It's simultaniously more work AND waaaaaay less work than I expected.Click to expand...
> 
> That makes me feel better! LOL i dont even remember what DD was like when she was a newborn but I do remember alot of late nights...is the sleep much better than pregnancy sleep?Click to expand...

oh hell yes. My hips still are collapsey from pregnancy, but it's getting a lot better. And my bladder has room! Plus, I think there's a biological instinct that says "oh jesus sleep NOW"


----------



## ilove3baby

..katie.. said:


> ilove3baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilove3baby said:
> 
> 
> ok im going to read it right now! And i know ive been busy doing nothing! Lmao! I want to have my lo too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so jealous! Lol how is it having a newborn???
> 
> not as bad as i thought it was going to be, but i really did hit the jackpot on babies. He only cries when he is hungry, is getting changed, and more recently, wants cuddled. It's simultaniously more work and waaaaaay less work than i expected.Click to expand...
> 
> that makes me feel better! Lol i dont even remember what dd was like when she was a newborn but i do remember alot of late nights...is the sleep much better than pregnancy sleep?Click to expand...
> 
> oh hell yes. My hips still are collapsey from pregnancy, but it's getting a lot better. And my bladder has room! Plus, i think there's a biological instinct that says "oh jesus sleep now"Click to expand...

lmao


----------



## gigglebox

becky! besckster! happy to have another east coaster here! NC is beautiful; hubs & i honeymooned in Ashville and half joke about moving there one day.

brief intro for the newbies: 25, hubs is 27; 2 dogs and a consequential cat...thinking about finishing my associates (i stopped going to school in '08 which was stupid as i only have 3 classes left to take). work full time when not having babies...i live in NoVA (we have to specify it's northern or people assume we're hicks). 

i have one baby who was not supposed to live according to some doctors; you can read his story by following the link in my signature. today i discovered when i poke him in his nose he crinkles his whole face.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i know that wasn't directed to me but hell yes, no bump is a huge relief. at first my incision site made mobility suck too so i didn't notice but now that i'm a bit more healed the no-bump thing is wonderful!.

Do you get phantom kicks? i do...strangest feeling ever.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> also the no peeing every 10 minutes. i forgot what that was like.

are you AMAZED at how much your bladder can hold??? oh my god!


----------



## gigglebox

ash i SO feel for you going over due :( but you know what? the end is in sight! i know it fucking sucks now but there will be an end to it. you can't be pregnant forever. in fact you can't even be pregnant for two more weeks. (p.s. when you are having sleepless baby nights, tell yourself that too--that there will be an end, he WILL have to fall asleep eventually!) also i'm told women who are in labor/going into labor run a slightly higher temperature...hmmm....

Katie i meant to ask, how are you feeling hormonally? that shit is WHACK at first! do you feel like it's starting to even out now? i felt better about 1-1.5 weeks in. not normal, but better. i'm feeling a little more normal now, finally.

OH des' hideous belly button stump is going to fall off soon i think! finally! it's shriveling up and starting to bleed a little. thank god 'cause that thing is disgusting.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> also the no peeing every 10 minutes. i forgot what that was like.
> 
> are you AMAZED at how much your bladder can hold??? oh my god!Click to expand...

YES. i'll realize it's been hours since i pissed and be completely flabbergasted. like, is this normal? oh, yeah, right, that thing CAN hold more than a thimble of pee! i forgot!


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i know that wasn't directed to me but hell yes, no bump is a huge relief. at first my incision site made mobility suck too so i didn't notice but now that i'm a bit more healed the no-bump thing is wonderful!.
> 
> Do you get phantom kicks? i do...strangest feeling ever.Click to expand...

yes to this too. they finally stopped but mid-stomach, left side for about a week or two.


----------



## gigglebox

Confession: I don't think babies are miracles. I think under certain circumstances they are, like when they beat a life-threatening disease or survive though they were born with their heart outside their body (ok, i was just watching Ripley's), or when mom didn't know she was pregnant and smoked everything from crack to pine needles and the baby was healthy....

but in general? i don't think they're miracles. I mean, the way babies come about is absolutely fascinating. i look at Des and think how just two single cells came together and created an entire functioning human body. it's totally nuts. but that goes for all living creatures. creating life is absolutely crazy cool.

but a miracle? any whore can have a baby, does that make it a miracle? i don't know about that.

edit: i really hope this doesn't offend anyone...!


----------



## ilove3baby

Gigglebox! I just read your story and it brought me to tears...it didnt help with the taylor swift sad songs playing in my headset! But Wow really amazing!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Katie i meant to ask, how are you feeling hormonally? that shit is WHACK at first! do you feel like it's starting to even out now? i felt better about 1-1.5 weeks in. not normal, but better. i'm feeling a little more normal now, finally.
> 
> OH des' hideous belly button stump is going to fall off soon i think! finally! it's shriveling up and starting to bleed a little. thank god 'cause that thing is disgusting.

i'm feeling great! the only ups and downs i have now involve FOB. Although, Blake Shelton's God Gave Me You was on while I was feeding Patrick and I couldn't stop crying and kissing him. weird.

I can't wait til my little dude's stump falls off. It's gross. grossgrossgross. and i'm excited for bathtime, even if he screams and screams. Giving baths, be they to me, to 80 year olds, or month olds, is my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> also the no peeing every 10 minutes. i forgot what that was like.
> 
> are you AMAZED at how much your bladder can hold??? oh my god!Click to expand...
> 
> YES. i'll realize it's been hours since i pissed and be completely flabbergasted. like, is this normal? oh, yeah, right, that thing CAN hold more than a thimble of pee! i forgot!Click to expand...

I panic that i'm getting a uti or something. the only thing i dont like it that it fills up and when i finally have to pee, it's like OMG NOW. there's no warning ahead of time. Sigh.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> Confession: I don't think babies are miracles. I think under certain circumstances they are, like when they beat a life-threatening disease or survive though they were born with their heart outside their body (ok, i was just watching Ripley's), or when mom didn't know she was pregnant and smoked everything from crack to pine needles and the baby was healthy....
> 
> but in general? i don't think they're miracles. I mean, the way babies come about is absolutely fascinating. i look at Des and think how just two single cells came together and created an entire functioning human body. it's totally nuts. but that goes for all living creatures. creating life is absolutely crazy cool.
> 
> but a miracle? any whore can have a baby, does that make it a miracle? i don't know about that.
> 
> edit: i really hope this doesn't offend anyone...!


I don't believe in god, so...

But I think the true miracle is when a new mom forgets the baby on the top of the car and backs up two feet, yet the carseat never slides. Or when they fall and are perfectly fine. Or when your best friend's immature little drug addict, selfish, rude, annoying, mean, uncaring little sister has a baby and he is the world to her and she changes her shit. I think THAT stuff constitutes miracles more than having a baby...kwim?


----------



## gigglebox

thanks love3; i love him to pieces and am SO glad we decided to "wait and see" with him :)

katie--exactly what i mean. maybe it's meant by "the miracle of life" being the fact that it can even happen? because once you realize how much shit can go wrong, or how many obstacles there is for sperm and egg to meet, never mind everything else from there on out, it's a wonder we can get pregnant at all and that there are more healthy babies born than ones that aren't.


----------



## gigglebox

i just had a lunchables pizza for lunch. boo yah.

i think my appetite is continuing with it's regularly scheduled program :( damn it, means weight loss is going to become effort now. boooooooooo :(

edit: why does my uterus feel like it's going to have a period? wtf? i haven't even stopped bleeding from giving birth yet.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> cuz i've read that formula keeps them fuller longer, plus my milk isnt yellow anymore but my baby still is.
> 
> i figure hes not missing out on the breastmilk benefits as he eats it all day long, and the formula, if nothing else, will cover any nutrients im missing.
> 
> is that dumb? i hope it works.
> 
> anyone heard from lia or kristen since this afternoon? =/ i miss them.
> 
> Lia has had whiny fusspot baby all damn day long. She wants nothing but to whine. :(
> 
> Stick with just the breastmilk if you can. The jaundice will go away. Your milk has every nutrient it needs, even if your body needs to leech it from your vital organs. <And it's not smart enough to know you're topping off, so it'll leech from them even if you are supplimenting.)
> 
> And formula keeping them full longer is pretty much a myth. Teeny newborns only have a 2 - 2.5 hour capacity for their tummies. They're gonna wake up regardless.Click to expand...
> 
> Why so fussy? =/Click to expand...

I'm discovering if I keep her up too late, she's a little pissant. She will scream bloody murder out of overtiredness. If we go to bed by 11:30 she'll happily go to sleep and stay there till 9am. So. my fault. Tried to let her stay up to play with hubs cause it was his day off.


----------



## gigglebox

silly sleepy babies! des won't wake up right now no matter what i try ;___;


----------



## hoping4girl

Well I am at the doc office, sitting here for an hour waiting cuz I had to take the glucose test today. Blah. It irritates Me cuz they didn't say anything about it at the last appointment and I even asked aboit it!! Oh well. Son is at the doc right now, with dh, so that means all I will hear when they get done is oh it went fine.... Grr!!


----------



## Kristin52

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...
> 
> Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
> And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.Click to expand...


not always true, I was induced with nothing worth shit and truly wasn't bad. 
I did get en epi due to back labor, but in all honesty, not too shabby. 



gigglebox said:


> confession: baby club scares me

how fucking bout it. 
it's ALOT of fighting and threads getting closed because some people just can't keep their rude ass opinions to themselves. 



gigglebox said:


> also the no peeing every 10 minutes. i forgot what that was like.

lovely isn't it? :haha:




by the way, LO has reflux. had him at the doctors today, explains his psycho asshole personality he's had lately. excuse my language. 

they told me to put rice in his bottles, LOL. the biggest controversy of all time on this forum :winkwink:


----------



## Kristin52

back to his smiley self :D
 



Attached Files:







427912_321312414603682_100001747797539_759601_1117956672_n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i just had a lunchables pizza for lunch. boo yah.

To go along with "I fucking heart bacon" I'd like you all to know....


I FUCKING HEART LUNCHABLES PIZZA.

For real.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Katie i meant to ask, how are you feeling hormonally? that shit is WHACK at first! do you feel like it's starting to even out now? i felt better about 1-1.5 weeks in. not normal, but better. i'm feeling a little more normal now, finally.
> 
> OH des' hideous belly button stump is going to fall off soon i think! finally! it's shriveling up and starting to bleed a little. thank god 'cause that thing is disgusting.
> 
> i'm feeling great! the only ups and downs i have now involve FOB. Although, Blake Shelton's God Gave Me You was on while I was feeding Patrick and I couldn't stop crying and kissing him. weird.
> 
> I can't wait til my little dude's stump falls off. It's gross. grossgrossgross. and i'm excited for bathtime, even if he screams and screams. Giving baths, be they to me, to 80 year olds, or month olds, is my favorite thing in the world.Click to expand...

Kesslie HATES the bathtub, with the heat of 10000 suns. She screams bloody murder and looks at us with that "Mommy! How dare you!" look that just breaks my heart.

I try to tell her to quit shitting herself and she won't need as many baths, but so far she isn't buying it. ;)


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...
> 
> Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
> And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not always true, I was induced with nothing worth shit and truly wasn't bad.
> I did get en epi due to back labor, but in all honesty, not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> confession: baby club scares meClick to expand...
> 
> how fucking bout it.
> it's ALOT of fighting and threads getting closed because some people just can't keep their rude ass opinions to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> also the no peeing every 10 minutes. i forgot what that was like.Click to expand...
> 
> lovely isn't it? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, LO has reflux. had him at the doctors today, explains his psycho asshole personality he's had lately. excuse my language.
> 
> they told me to put rice in his bottles, LOL. the biggest controversy of all time on this forum :winkwink:Click to expand...

This is the ONE thread on the forums where we will all defend to the death your right to call your baby an asshole when they're being one. ;) Babies ARE little assholes sometimes. Do they mean to be? No, of course not, but it doesn't change facts. 

Glad you found out what's going on with him. The baby Zantac helped my son a TON when he had reflux.


----------



## Kristin52

Menelly said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Her excuse is that hospitals wont allow induction with a cervix this closed unless its been past 41 weeks - I dont believe her though.. I Think shes feeding me bs. I KNOW they have gels that can dilate me...
> 
> Must warn you though, it'll hurt like all fuck if they do induce you with a closed (well, pretty much) cervix. You'll need an epidural early and a top up later.
> And yes, of course they can do it before 41 weeks. They do it in emergencies etc. douchlady.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not always true, I was induced with nothing worth shit and truly wasn't bad.
> I did get en epi due to back labor, but in all honesty, not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> confession: baby club scares meClick to expand...
> 
> how fucking bout it.
> it's ALOT of fighting and threads getting closed because some people just can't keep their rude ass opinions to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> also the no peeing every 10 minutes. i forgot what that was like.Click to expand...
> 
> lovely isn't it? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, LO has reflux. had him at the doctors today, explains his psycho asshole personality he's had lately. excuse my language.
> 
> they told me to put rice in his bottles, LOL. the biggest controversy of all time on this forum :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> This is the ONE thread on the forums where we will all defend to the death your right to call your baby an asshole when they're being one. ;) Babies ARE little assholes sometimes. Do they mean to be? No, of course not, but it doesn't change facts.
> 
> Glad you found out what's going on with him. The baby Zantac helped my son a TON when he had reflux.Click to expand...


thats what we got. and the baby rice cereal. 
he's FINALLY napping again too. we're going on 3 hours soon. 
and nope, he doesn't mean to be in pain and uncomfortable, and I understand that. :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i just had a lunchables pizza for lunch. boo yah.
> 
> To go along with "I fucking heart bacon" I'd like you all to know....
> 
> 
> I FUCKING HEART LUNCHABLES PIZZA.
> 
> For real.Click to expand...

THANK YOU. text.

kristin--is this your first kid? how did he come to be, if that's not too intrusive of a question...?

i'm sorry he has reflux but i'm also glad there's a reason for all the fuss. maybe once he shuts up a little you can bond better ;)


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i just had a lunchables pizza for lunch. boo yah.
> 
> To go along with "I fucking heart bacon" I'd like you all to know....
> 
> 
> I FUCKING HEART LUNCHABLES PIZZA.
> 
> For real.Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU. text.
> 
> kristin--is this your first kid? how did he come to be, if that's not too intrusive of a question...?
> 
> i'm sorry he has reflux but i'm also glad there's a reason for all the fuss. maybe once he shuts up a little you can bond better ;)Click to expand...


....well, if you want to know all about the birds and the bees I'll gladly explain :haha::winkwink: 

but anywho, yep he's my first spawn. and my last. 
and he was a "happy surprise". 

and yes, I'm glad too. and he's already improving. :thumbup:


----------



## happynewmom1

..katie.. said:


> What kind of of muffins were they?
> 
> Depending on how long you have been stalking, you may already know this, but Hi! I'm katie/kathryn/moo/whatever, I am 20, CNA, taking time off from school for a bit, slightly violent, and I have a 6 day old son, who, for the past 5 months, was a girl. Hims name is Patrick. I like stupid web cartoons.
> 
> I'm glad you think we're funny! Sometimes we're just plain miserable. Cloudy days on bnb haha =)
> 
> Do you LOVE having a toddler or do you miss the baby days?

They were whole grain banana muffins which I actually thought were amazing. But I am usually not that lazy and will make him eggs and toast or pancakes or something that takes a little more effort on my end so he was probably highly disappointed lol Poor thing! 

haha great things to know about you :D I will make sure to not make you mad to get on your violent side :haha: I would be seriously in shock for a long time if my baby came out a different gender so I commend you for taking it so well! Although I know you can't NOT love your own baby no matter what :) And Patrick is absolutely adorable :) It's just getting past the bond you made with your girl. I already decided I will be taking a little boy outfit with us to the hospital just in case lol 

It's ok to be miserable...at least you can be miserable together instead of all alone :D 

I do miss him being a tiny little baby some days but I do really love the toddler stage! He is much more independent...can sit down and entertain himself like building with blocks or playing with his puzzles and is learning to communicate lol He enjoys the pointing more than talking right now but we are working on that :D He is slightly obsessed with emptying the dishwasher...loves taking plates out and gets excited for me to pick him up to put it in the cupboard lol Ultimately, this is not a bad thing as it gets the dishwasher emptied and I get exercise from lifting him up and down to put each individual dish away, but it kind of blows my ambitions to be lazy and put off cleaning :haha: I love looking at his baby pictures sometimes...crazy how fast time goes! 



ashiozz said:


> hmm we all got bored of the same old BS in other threads too.. and yeah, we're pretty real with each other...
> 
> It's like dis... (the few of us that are still pregnant) are huge, uncomfortable, worry-warts who just want to or need to vent sometimes. The ones that have had their babies are sleep deprived and frustrated and sometimes depressed and also need to vent sometimes.. At least I get to see both sides of the situation and you know what ? I feel better prepared...
> 
> I like that Im able to say to Emerald "Youre being ridiculous right now, quit your worrying" without being attacked (because she knows I mean it in the nicest possible way ;)) ... By the same token, Any one of the girls can tell me to shut up and stop my bitchin' and I wouldn't be offended either, though we don't usually do that here, we're sympathetic, because yeah we've all been here done this and KNOW it sucks.. rather than saying "Oh it gets worse" we're more likely to say something like "I remember how sucky that was :( I hope it gets better soon" .. because we actually do remember and feel bad -.- we bitched at that point too.
> 
> I think I need sleep =) Welcome Becky!

That is totally awesome that you guys can be that way with each other and be completely cool with it. :thumbup: There does seem to be a lot of useful information here so definitely can see how it might help prepare you for what's to come! Lots of sore nipples, milk spurting, babies crying, sleep deprivation, cute pictures, excitement and smiles :D

Yeah...I haven't noticed any meanness going on around here. Which is quite surprising as there must be a ton of hormones floating around haha



ashiozz said:


> Also: Yes, Becky probably missed introduction time.
> 
> I'm Ashley but no one ever calls me by my full first name unless I am in trouble. I get called Ash or Ashi (Most people in RL use the second, it came from my little brother who could not hear as a child and had NO IDEA my name had an 'l' in it)
> 
> I am 24, I'm married to my wonderful awesome husband who has 10.5 yrs on me >< ... We live in Phoenix, AZ and have been married for almost 2 years (uhm its may soon, my anniversary is on the 19th -.- (making mental note))...
> 
> I have furbabies who I adore (2/3 I adore anyway, third = reject) - Which includes one amazing six year old puggle I've had since he was 5lbs.. and 2 cats, one male (LOVE MY BOY CAT) and one female (she can go crawl in a hole... but DH loves her..)
> 
> and I work a stressful customer service job in the insurance agency which you will sometimes see me vent about.
> 
> :) I Think that covers it.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I do like pina coladas... and getting caught in the rain... and the feel of the ocean... and the taste of champagne..

:haha: That is funny about your pets. We used to have 3 cats and the male cat was always the sweetest lol Our female cats had major attitudes lol 

That sounds like a really stressful job you have! Do you get a break soon? No maternity leave or anything? Sometimes I miss having a job to go to even though I was just a lowly waitress before having Koen :D


----------



## Kristin52

im eating a hot dog right now.


----------



## happynewmom1

Kristin52 said:


> im eating a hot dog right now.

Crap...now I reeeaaaalllllly want a hot dog haha And doritos.


----------



## Kristin52

happynewmom1 said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> im eating a hot dog right now.
> 
> Crap...now I reeeaaaalllllly want a hot dog haha And doritos.Click to expand...

o0o0o00o doritos! 
all I have is cheetos (crunchy) BEST EV!


----------



## Menelly

You're just making me hungry. Still haven't eaten today.


----------



## happynewmom1

Kristin52 said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> im eating a hot dog right now.
> 
> Crap...now I reeeaaaalllllly want a hot dog haha And doritos.Click to expand...
> 
> o0o0o00o doritos!
> all I have is cheetos (crunchy) BEST EV!Click to expand...

Cheetos are amazing too! Both highly addicting to me....I could eat a whole bag by myself, which is probably why we quit buying them :haha: But might have to get some today now!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Menelly said:


> You're just making me hungry. Still haven't eaten today.

Aww you need to eat something really good now! Is it still morning there or have you just not had a chance to really grab anything? :hugs:


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> im eating a hot dog right now.

gigady


----------



## Kristin52

im tired.


----------



## Kristin52

..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> im eating a hot dog right now.
> 
> gigadyClick to expand...

you sound like my husband. 
seriously. :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

i had a grilled cheese sammich.


GAME! Describe your genitals with a movie title.

Mine?
Home Alone.


----------



## Kristin52

mine? 
the fast and the furious? HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Kristin52

OR. 
super bad. hahahahahaha

yea, I'm disgusting.


----------



## Kristin52

my husband says mine should be:
"snatch" LOL. or "hot fuzz"


----------



## Kristin52

he also added...

"since you're on your period, it could also be "Red Dawn"


----------



## ..katie..

SNATCH IS THE COOLEST MOVIE EVER.


I had a friend say Dirty Harry.


----------



## Kristin52

..katie.. said:


> SNATCH IS THE COOLEST MOVIE EVER.
> 
> 
> I had a friend say Dirty Harry.

it is really good, he finally got me to watch it after like 2 years of him asking me to watch it.


----------



## Menelly

happynewmom1 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> You're just making me hungry. Still haven't eaten today.
> 
> Aww you need to eat something really good now! Is it still morning there or have you just not had a chance to really grab anything? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hadn't really had a chance to grab anything. It's 12:30 pm here right now.

I just grabbed a lemon yogurt. It's a start. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

true story: hubs and i agreed a long time ago that if we got a dog we would name it "Dags". then we forgot until about a week after we named Gir Gir.

Waiting to exhale. my god am i ever sexually frustrated.


----------



## gigglebox

hot dogs in extra cheesy mac is super good


----------



## gigglebox

this movie discussion prompted me to research sex before that 6 week mark. someone else had asked in another forum; look at this horrible response! "Be sure you use some contraception this time. That's all we need is another kid on the planet because you couldn't wait to get your sex on. You seem quite classy. Most women spend this time bonding with their children. Apparently, you just want to figure out how to get something shoved in every orifice. Nice."

what an asshole!


----------



## Menelly

Uh... I can't think of any movie for my genitals. 

Earth Girls are Easy perhaps?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> this movie discussion prompted me to research sex before that 6 week mark. someone else had asked in another forum; look at this horrible response! "Be sure you use some contraception this time. That's all we need is another kid on the planet because you couldn't wait to get your sex on. You seem quite classy. Most women spend this time bonding with their children. Apparently, you just want to figure out how to get something shoved in every orifice. Nice."
> 
> what an asshole!

For the record? Tots had sex at 2 weeks post partum. I'm a hussy. Used a condom since we had no BC going on.

Hey, I love bonding with my baby. I also love bonding with my hubby. What an asshole response that lady gave.


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> this movie discussion prompted me to research sex before that 6 week mark. someone else had asked in another forum; look at this horrible response! "Be sure you use some contraception this time. That's all we need is another kid on the planet because you couldn't wait to get your sex on. You seem quite classy. Most women spend this time bonding with their children. Apparently, you just want to figure out how to get something shoved in every orifice. Nice."
> 
> what an asshole!
> 
> For the record? Tots had sex at 2 weeks post partum. I'm a hussy. Used a condom since we had no BC going on.
> 
> Hey, I love bonding with my baby. I also love bonding with my hubby. What an asshole response that lady gave.Click to expand...

holy shit they did not!!! what a horrible person!! so someone likes to have sex, that doesn'tmean they aren't goign to take precautions....personally I didn't want to have anything to do with sex after my first, but after my second I felt great, I was all...game on!! Let's go!! woohoo!! 

movie for my vajayjay....I'd say field of dreams at the moment....if you rub it...it will come.... :) bahahaha!!

and I'm gonna whine for just a bit, so slap me for whining I don't mind. I failed my 1 hour test. like bad. it was 188...so she decided to prick my finger to see if that was better, since 188 was high...and that was 206!! so yeah...monday i get to kill my stomach with sugar at 8 in the morning. :( and I don't wanna!!!

oh and I had a turkey and cheese wrap thing for lunch...cuz we are out of bread... ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Confession: I don't think babies are miracles. I think under certain circumstances they are, like when they beat a life-threatening disease or survive though they were born with their heart outside their body (ok, i was just watching Ripley's), or when mom didn't know she was pregnant and smoked everything from crack to pine needles and the baby was healthy....
> 
> but in general? i don't think they're miracles. I mean, the way babies come about is absolutely fascinating. i look at Des and think how just two single cells came together and created an entire functioning human body. it's totally nuts. but that goes for all living creatures. creating life is absolutely crazy cool.
> 
> but a miracle? any whore can have a baby, does that make it a miracle? i don't know about that.
> 
> edit: i really hope this doesn't offend anyone...!

I am not offended, but I too am atheist, so I don't see them as a miracle either..?

It's just what happens when you have sex .. duh.



..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Katie i meant to ask, how are you feeling hormonally? that shit is WHACK at first! do you feel like it's starting to even out now? i felt better about 1-1.5 weeks in. not normal, but better. i'm feeling a little more normal now, finally.
> 
> OH des' hideous belly button stump is going to fall off soon i think! finally! it's shriveling up and starting to bleed a little. thank god 'cause that thing is disgusting.
> 
> 
> i'm feeling great! the only ups and downs i have now involve FOB. Although, Blake Shelton's God Gave Me You was on while I was feeding Patrick and I couldn't stop crying and kissing him. weird.
> 
> I can't wait til my little dude's stump falls off. It's gross. grossgrossgross. and i'm excited for bathtime, even if he screams and screams. Giving baths, be they to me, to 80 year olds, or month olds, is my favorite thing in the world.Click to expand...

I'm grossed out by umbilical cords and I have no idea how Im going to handle this...



happynewmom1 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> What kind of of muffins were they?
> 
> Depending on how long you have been stalking, you may already know this, but Hi! I'm katie/kathryn/moo/whatever, I am 20, CNA, taking time off from school for a bit, slightly violent, and I have a 6 day old son, who, for the past 5 months, was a girl. Hims name is Patrick. I like stupid web cartoons.
> 
> I'm glad you think we're funny! Sometimes we're just plain miserable. Cloudy days on bnb haha =)
> 
> Do you LOVE having a toddler or do you miss the baby days?
> 
> They were whole grain banana muffins which I actually thought were amazing. But I am usually not that lazy and will make him eggs and toast or pancakes or something that takes a little more effort on my end so he was probably highly disappointed lol Poor thing!
> 
> haha great things to know about you :D I will make sure to not make you mad to get on your violent side :haha: I would be seriously in shock for a long time if my baby came out a different gender so I commend you for taking it so well! Although I know you can't NOT love your own baby no matter what :) And Patrick is absolutely adorable :) It's just getting past the bond you made with your girl. I already decided I will be taking a little boy outfit with us to the hospital just in case lol
> 
> It's ok to be miserable...at least you can be miserable together instead of all alone :D
> 
> I do miss him being a tiny little baby some days but I do really love the toddler stage! He is much more independent...can sit down and entertain himself like building with blocks or playing with his puzzles and is learning to communicate lol He enjoys the pointing more than talking right now but we are working on that :D He is slightly obsessed with emptying the dishwasher...loves taking plates out and gets excited for me to pick him up to put it in the cupboard lol Ultimately, this is not a bad thing as it gets the dishwasher emptied and I get exercise from lifting him up and down to put each individual dish away, but it kind of blows my ambitions to be lazy and put off cleaning :haha: I love looking at his baby pictures sometimes...crazy how fast time goes!
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> hmm we all got bored of the same old BS in other threads too.. and yeah, we're pretty real with each other...
> 
> It's like dis... (the few of us that are still pregnant) are huge, uncomfortable, worry-warts who just want to or need to vent sometimes. The ones that have had their babies are sleep deprived and frustrated and sometimes depressed and also need to vent sometimes.. At least I get to see both sides of the situation and you know what ? I feel better prepared...
> 
> I like that Im able to say to Emerald "Youre being ridiculous right now, quit your worrying" without being attacked (because she knows I mean it in the nicest possible way ;)) ... By the same token, Any one of the girls can tell me to shut up and stop my bitchin' and I wouldn't be offended either, though we don't usually do that here, we're sympathetic, because yeah we've all been here done this and KNOW it sucks.. rather than saying "Oh it gets worse" we're more likely to say something like "I remember how sucky that was :( I hope it gets better soon" .. because we actually do remember and feel bad -.- we bitched at that point too.
> 
> I think I need sleep =) Welcome Becky!Click to expand...
> 
> That is totally awesome that you guys can be that way with each other and be completely cool with it. :thumbup: There does seem to be a lot of useful information here so definitely can see how it might help prepare you for what's to come! Lots of sore nipples, milk spurting, babies crying, sleep deprivation, cute pictures, excitement and smiles :D
> 
> Yeah...I haven't noticed any meanness going on around here. Which is quite surprising as there must be a ton of hormones floating around haha
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Also: Yes, Becky probably missed introduction time.
> 
> I'm Ashley but no one ever calls me by my full first name unless I am in trouble. I get called Ash or Ashi (Most people in RL use the second, it came from my little brother who could not hear as a child and had NO IDEA my name had an 'l' in it)
> 
> I am 24, I'm married to my wonderful awesome husband who has 10.5 yrs on me >< ... We live in Phoenix, AZ and have been married for almost 2 years (uhm its may soon, my anniversary is on the 19th -.- (making mental note))...
> 
> I have furbabies who I adore (2/3 I adore anyway, third = reject) - Which includes one amazing six year old puggle I've had since he was 5lbs.. and 2 cats, one male (LOVE MY BOY CAT) and one female (she can go crawl in a hole... but DH loves her..)
> 
> and I work a stressful customer service job in the insurance agency which you will sometimes see me vent about.
> 
> :) I Think that covers it.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I do like pina coladas... and getting caught in the rain... and the feel of the ocean... and the taste of champagne..Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: That is funny about your pets. We used to have 3 cats and the male cat was always the sweetest lol Our female cats had major attitudes lol
> 
> That sounds like a really stressful job you have! Do you get a break soon? No maternity leave or anything? Sometimes I miss having a job to go to even though I was just a lowly waitress before having Koen :DClick to expand...

I get 8 weeks off unpaid, Im going to use it to seek other employment.. 
My female cat is Mitch's other woman, pretty much ><




Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> this movie discussion prompted me to research sex before that 6 week mark. someone else had asked in another forum; look at this horrible response! "Be sure you use some contraception this time. That's all we need is another kid on the planet because you couldn't wait to get your sex on. You seem quite classy. Most women spend this time bonding with their children. Apparently, you just want to figure out how to get something shoved in every orifice. Nice."
> 
> what an asshole!
> 
> For the record? Tots had sex at 2 weeks post partum. I'm a hussy. Used a condom since we had no BC going on.
> 
> Hey, I love bonding with my baby. I also love bonding with my hubby. What an asshole response that lady gave.Click to expand...

I doubt I'll have sex before my six week checkup, not because of birth control but unfortunately my sex drive is gone anyways. I love DH but I just don't want touched. Maybe that'll change once Tyler is here.

That lady should STFU and die. Kthx.


----------



## gigglebox

blahhhhh glucose test is the worst! i'm sorry you have to do it again!


----------



## gigglebox

ash my drive returned about 5 days ago after dying a terrible, terrible death during the end of 3rd tri. there is hope!


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> Confession: I don't think babies are miracles. I think under certain circumstances they are, like when they beat a life-threatening disease or survive though they were born with their heart outside their body (ok, i was just watching Ripley's), or when mom didn't know she was pregnant and smoked everything from crack to pine needles and the baby was healthy....
> 
> but in general? i don't think they're miracles. I mean, the way babies come about is absolutely fascinating. i look at Des and think how just two single cells came together and created an entire functioning human body. it's totally nuts. but that goes for all living creatures. creating life is absolutely crazy cool.
> 
> but a miracle? any whore can have a baby, does that make it a miracle? i don't know about that.
> 
> edit: i really hope this doesn't offend anyone...!

you know...now that you mention it...no, most babies are not miracles. I feel, if I do give birth to a baby girl that will be a miracle, just because I NEVER in my wildest dreams thought I would give birth to a girl...but that's just me, its not a REAL miracle. Now...if my sister gets preggers someday that would be a miracle cuz she's been trying on and off for 15 years....

and no offense taken here :)


----------



## ashiozz

And Laura, after all you went through with Des, I see him as a special circumstance, too :)


----------



## gigglebox

dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you!

did i already say that april fool's seems like a fitting birthday, given all that medical mumbo jumbo?


----------



## ashiozz

It definitely does.. He's going to be a handful, I can tell, all because he's been screwing with you since day 1. lmao...

My son's kidneys were dilated, and that worried the hell out of me, and they did not clear up until DH's bday, I joked and said it was Tyler giving him a birthday present :)


silly how things clear up like that on their own while theyre growing still 0.o


----------



## Kristin52

had a 3 hours nap. fucks yes.


----------



## ashiozz

YAY! Are you feeling better about mommyhood today?! 

it sounds like learning about his acid reflux has helped =)


----------



## Kristin52

ashiozz said:


> YAY! Are you feeling better about mommyhood today?!
> 
> it sounds like learning about his acid reflux has helped =)

ah, for the time being. 
he's doing loads better since we took him to the doctor, took a 5 hour nap! holy shit balls.


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> It definitely does.. He's going to be a handful, I can tell, all because he's been screwing with you since day 1. lmao...
> 
> My son's kidneys were dilated, and that worried the hell out of me, and they did not clear up until DH's bday, I joked and said it was Tyler giving him a birthday present :)
> 
> 
> silly how things clear up like that on their own while theyre growing still 0.o

i know it. some of these doctors need a serious lesson in not freaking out their patients.



Kristin52 said:


> had a 3 hours nap. fucks yes.

ENVIOUS. this damn baby (sorry, i mean my lovely son ;)) won't sleep through a wet diaper so though i've wanted to nap with him all day, he won't go down for more than an hour.


----------



## ashiozz

whats really funny is my doctor tried NOT to freak me out, didn't mention anything but his kidneys were dilated and its minor and its common, but we need to monitor him, and I had to go googling and saw it was a marker for DS ( but since he had no others they really doubted this is the case) and some other scary kidney disease things and it got me all panicked, the U/s tech was actually rEALLY helpful, she told me hes a boy, its common for boys, she told me that its 1 mm .. so it isnt even that serious, and its probably a blockage that will work itself out but shed rather be safe than sorry... so I Felt better, then by the third time we'd checked on it, BAM .. ALL CLEAR. I love my u/s tech more than any other staff member there :) but she also did a free 3D for me too :)


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, he's a cleanfreak. lol


----------



## gigglebox

he did NOT get that from me or daddy....shit, i was so content not leaving my bed at the hospital. thanks catheter!


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! if our son is like that, it'll be from mommy, Mitch calls me a germophobe.. I will not even drink after my own husband :(


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> On that note, IT WORKED! Drank 2.5 oz, slept 4 hours, then drank 2.5 oz and slept 3 hours!!!

 Both of mine slept for 4-6 hours a pop in formula too. They say it sits heavier. Told me that the averages are 2.5 hours for a breast fed baby and around 4 for a formula fed. Doesn't work for everyone of course, it's only an average, sure worked for me though :-D I also learned that the health points are also averages. My daughter never had breast milk, was never sick, didn't get her first cold until elementary school and even then maybe one or two a year after that. She is also 5'5 at 13.5 so it sure didn't stunt her growth! LOL. I love averages and statistics, it shows how different everyone is and what makes the world go around!


----------



## gigglebox

i used to be like that! but for me it's a weird quirk. i also don't like glasses where i can see where me lip was; i always rotate the glass for a clean side. i also tend to wipe off my utensils in the middle of meals if i'm switching to a different course (like i will do this if i am using the same fork for salad as for my, i don't know, steak.)

edit: "i used to be like that!" refers only to drinking after hubs. everything else i still do


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> He hangs out in a semi-sitting position on his back in his bouncer...thats alright, yes?

 My second slept in a swing for the first 6 months of her life because I was afraid she wouldn't sleep through the night if I took her out. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

:( Your daughter is taller than I am. I was formula fed, but the only illnesses I got were an ear infection and I had tonsilitis issues t the point of getting my tonsils removed when I was 4, but other than that I was usually healthy too.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i used to be like that! but for me it's a weird quirk. i also don't like glasses where i can see where me lip was; i always rotate the glass for a clean side. i also tend to wipe off my utensils in the middle of meals if i'm switching to a different course (like i will do this if i am using the same fork for salad as for my, i don't know, steak.)
> 
> edit: "i used to be like that!" refers only to drinking after hubs. everything else i still do

Hehe.. I cant let food mix with other foods.. it just.. cant happen, so I do the wiping of the utensils thing, too... 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> this movie discussion prompted me to research sex before that 6 week mark. someone else had asked in another forum; look at this horrible response! "Be sure you use some contraception this time. That's all we need is another kid on the planet because you couldn't wait to get your sex on. You seem quite classy. Most women spend this time bonding with their children. Apparently, you just want to figure out how to get something shoved in every orifice. Nice."
> 
> what an asshole!

GASP!

Kill a mofo


----------



## ..katie..

glucose test-THAT SUCKS. you were a point above me.
statistics-love 'em!
due date-feeling better about life now that its evening and the day is almost over?
des and the diapers-patrick is the opposite. i think he wants to sit in it forever because i'ts warm, squishy, and all his.

My boobs are squishy and not hard. maybe my giant production streak is over?


----------



## ashiozz

no i feel like I fail for not giving birth and my due date is almost over and people keep texting asking if we have a baby yet.


-.- WE wont be having a baby, My husband and I will be. Thanks.. and no. No baby yet.


Im dragging my husband on a really long walk.


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> he did NOT get that from me or daddy....shit, i was so content not leaving my bed at the hospital. thanks catheter!

OH MY GOD! loved my catheter :p hahahahahahahahahah



Vaurissa said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> He hangs out in a semi-sitting position on his back in his bouncer...thats alright, yes?
> 
> My second slept in a swing for the first 6 months of her life because I was afraid she wouldn't sleep through the night if I took her out. LOLClick to expand...



ryland's sleeping in his crib and we speak...well...type :winkwink:

paul blart mall cop is on right now.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> ...Oh, and I do like pina coladas... and getting caught in the rain... and the feel of the ocean... and the taste of champagne..

LMAO... awesomeness!



Kristin52 said:


> ...they told me to put rice in his bottles, LOL. the biggest controversy of all time on this forum :winkwink:

 LOL, really? Too funny! I had a doc tell me with my first to wait until she was at least two months, I tried earlier... oops, didn't know. 



Menelly said:


> I'm discovering if I keep her up too late, she's a little pissant...

Love the term! Too Funny:haha:



..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I don't think babies are miracles. I think under certain circumstances they are, like when they beat a life-threatening disease or survive though they were born with their heart outside their body (ok, i was just watching Ripley's), or when mom didn't know she was pregnant and smoked everything from crack to pine needles and the baby was healthy....
> 
> but in general? i don't think they're miracles. I mean, the way babies come about is absolutely fascinating. i look at Des and think how just two single cells came together and created an entire functioning human body. it's totally nuts. but that goes for all living creatures. creating life is absolutely crazy cool.
> 
> but a miracle? any whore can have a baby, does that make it a miracle? i don't know about that.
> 
> edit: i really hope this doesn't offend anyone...!
> 
> I agree with the cells thing. It's amazing that two things that don't really look like much of anything, have the information inside them to make a perfect looking human being... amazing!
> 
> 
> I don't believe in god, so...Click to expand...

 Hey me either; I'm (here come the floggings) Wiccan. Very eclectic though. The root of it is I believe it tangible things, things you can see and feel. 



hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> this movie discussion prompted me to research sex before that 6 week mark. someone else had asked in another forum; look at this horrible response! "Be sure you use some contraception this time. That's all we need is another kid on the planet because you couldn't wait to get your sex on. You seem quite classy. Most women spend this time bonding with their children. Apparently, you just want to figure out how to get something shoved in every orifice. Nice."
> 
> what an asshole!
> 
> For the record? Tots had sex at 2 weeks post partum. I'm a hussy. Used a condom since we had no BC going on.
> 
> Hey, I love bonding with my baby. I also love bonding with my hubby. What an asshole response that lady gave.Click to expand...
> 
> holy shit they did not!!! what a horrible person!! so someone likes to have sex, that doesn'tmean they aren't goign to take precautions....personally I didn't want to have anything to do with sex after my first, but after my second I felt great, I was all...game on!! Let's go!! woohoo!!
> 
> movie for my vajayjay....I'd say field of dreams at the moment....if you rub it...it will come.... :) bahahaha!!Click to expand...

 That has to be my fav name so far, lmao, I loved some of the others, but that really made me roll!! And uh yeah, 'oh no she di-in't'!! After my first hubs and I only waited 8 days!! That's right, you heard it, I said it, 8 DAYS!!! Luckily he had a small wee wee:haha:



ashiozz said:


> :( Your daughter is taller than I am...

 Dude! Tell me about it, I am only 5 feet, on a good day! She's ginormous! LOL


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> no i feel like I fail for not giving birth and my due date is almost over and people keep texting asking if we have a baby yet.
> -.- WE wont be having a baby, My husband and I will be. Thanks.. and no. No baby yet.
> Im dragging my husband on a really long walk.

 They should have given you some gel, or some sort of hint to what they think would help you out... and for god damn sake an induction date choice. I think that anytime after 40 weeks they should be willing to induce!! Even if it's damn tomorrow if that's what you want; you have been through ENOUGH already!!! Damn doctors piss me off a lot of times, can you tell?? LOL


----------



## ashiozz

I agree they should have at LEAST provided me with some gel, Im convinced thats all I need to get this going... lmao... but whatever .. They can do what they want, Immmmm going to prove to them I CAN go into labor... damnit.


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i used to be like that! but for me it's a weird quirk. i also don't like glasses where i can see where me lip was; i always rotate the glass for a clean side. i also tend to wipe off my utensils in the middle of meals if i'm switching to a different course (like i will do this if i am using the same fork for salad as for my, i don't know, steak.)
> 
> edit: "i used to be like that!" refers only to drinking after hubs. everything else i still do
> 
> Hehe.. I cant let food mix with other foods.. it just.. cant happen, so I do the wiping of the utensils thing, too... 0.oClick to expand...

oh no! you're one of THOSE people...*shifty eyes* please, leave.

just jokes! a friend of ours is like that...but he's getting better. i believed he tried mayo for the first time last year (he's 27). --just confirmed w/ hubs. how do you go your whole life without mayonnaise?!


ashiozz said:


> I agree they should have at LEAST provided me with some gel, Im convinced thats all I need to get this going... lmao... but whatever .. They can do what they want, Immmmm going to prove to them I CAN go into labor... damnit.

get your ass some EPO!
worse case scenario you're out 8 bucks. do you have a vitamin shoppe near you? GNC?

vaurissa--i didn't multi-quote you 'cause that was a long post but i wanted to say i love that you're wiccan. i studied it back in the day (called myself wiccan but who really knows, i was young with a lot to learn still) and absolutely loved it. i've never felt a connection with any religion like i have with wicca--with being attuned to nature. there's something so peaceful about it, you know?


----------



## gigglebox

Best husband or bestest husband?
 



Attached Files:







yum.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ashiozz

I live in the middle of nowhere, so i have no healthfood stores and i looked at the grocery store :(

Uhm I can eat condiments .. I mean I cant mix my green beans with my steak or potatos .. Each course must stay on its own... BUT my cheeseburger must be plain. Nothing else but cheese and burger , maybe lettuce .. but nothing else.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i used to be like that! but for me it's a weird quirk. i also don't like glasses where i can see where me lip was; i always rotate the glass for a clean side. i also tend to wipe off my utensils in the middle of meals if i'm switching to a different course (like i will do this if i am using the same fork for salad as for my, i don't know, steak.)
> 
> edit: "i used to be like that!" refers only to drinking after hubs. everything else i still do




gigglebox said:


> Best husband or bestest husband?

Halfbaked? ... I believe you might be one of my soulmates.... 

I'll have to uh visit and share that.


----------



## gigglebox

*SNARL* stay away from my b&j's, bitch


----------



## gigglebox

baby is passed out. better go try to sleep too...hopefully he's out for awhile, he's been up for hours!

g'night for now, see y'all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Menelly

g'night Lauragiggles. :)

Mine's been asleep all day. I'm afraid for tonight now. :(


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> i've never felt a connection with any religion like i have with wicca--with being attuned to nature. there's something so peaceful about it, you know?

 That's most of my reasoning for claiming it.  I was 'officially' brought into it, as official as one can get about these things, in Aug 2000.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> *SNARL* stay away from my b&j's, bitch

**scared, backs away. watching jealously..**

:) Goodnight Laura!


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Halfbaked? ... I believe you might be one of my soulmates....
> 
> I'll have to uh visit and share that.

 I have never tried that, I must do so now!!!


----------



## ashiozz

It has cookie dough, but supposedly no raw eggs, so it's not on my no no list.. and it's the BEST ICECREAM EVER


----------



## hoping4girl

ah...i should have some ice cream before I can't have any anymore...


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere, so i have no healthfood stores and i looked at the grocery store :(
> 
> Uhm I can eat condiments .. I mean I cant mix my green beans with my steak or potatos .. Each course must stay on its own... BUT my cheeseburger must be plain. Nothing else but cheese and burger , maybe lettuce .. but nothing else.

b....b.....bacon? *quiverchin*


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> *SNARL* stay away from my b&j's, bitch

I like clusterfluff!


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> ah...i should have some ice cream before I can't have any anymore...

You aren't diagnosed until you fail your three hour. jussayin... =)


----------



## ..katie..

V, can I have some of your pretty?


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I live in the middle of nowhere, so i have no healthfood stores and i looked at the grocery store :(
> 
> Uhm I can eat condiments .. I mean I cant mix my green beans with my steak or potatos .. Each course must stay on its own... BUT my cheeseburger must be plain. Nothing else but cheese and burger , maybe lettuce .. but nothing else.
> 
> b....b.....bacon? *quiverchin*Click to expand...

Bacon can go on too, That's acceptable, just no sauces.


----------



## Kristin52

so...............................................


----------



## ashiozz

how bout them bears...?


----------



## Kristin52

gummy bears? yum.


----------



## Kristin52

my facebook is so BORING. 
I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.


----------



## ashiozz

My facebook is boring too..

I want gummibears...

or labor.. labor would be sweet... Im about to try my breast pump and see if it starts anything..


----------



## Kristin52

have sex while pumping. DOUBLE SHAZAM!


----------



## gigglebox

hoping4girl said:


> ah...i should have some ice cream before I can't have any anymore...

i am totally guilty of pigging out on sugary foods in fear of not passing my test. 

what is clusterfluff?

best b&j's i've ever had was some dave matthews band thing (ugh, DMB...vomit) but i don't remember the name. chocolate, brownies, and raspberries. i think god himself (goddess herself?) made it.


----------



## gigglebox

Kristin52 said:


> my facebook is so BORING.
> I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.

go start conflict in baby club. maybe that will hold you over? start a "rice in milk?" thread lol


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> my facebook is so BORING.
> I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.
> 
> go start conflict in baby club. maybe that will hold you over? start a "rice in milk?" thread lolClick to expand...

oh my god. 
some woman already told me (on BNB) I was 
and I quote...

"irresponsible lazy ass mother who wanted her baby to sleep longer"
because I made a thread once about putting it in his bottles just to satisfy him, never once mentioned early weaning or trying to sttn.


----------



## ashiozz

Kristin52 said:


> have sex while pumping. DOUBLE SHAZAM!

that sounds like it'd take a lot of talent


----------



## gigglebox

Kristin52 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> my facebook is so BORING.
> I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.
> 
> go start conflict in baby club. maybe that will hold you over? start a "rice in milk?" thread lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god.
> some woman already told me (on BNB) I was
> and I quote...
> 
> "irresponsible lazy ass mother who wanted her baby to sleep longer"
> because I made a thread once about putting it in his bottles just to satisfy him, never once mentioned early weaning or trying to sttn.Click to expand...

O_O

hence why i stay away from that place. everyone seems like wild cats crouched and ready for the kill. how fucking judgmental!

this is why i love this thread. we're all in the state of mind that as long as you're not beating/starving or otherwise intentionally harming your baby, who are any of us to judge how he/she is raised? what is going to work for one mom may not for another...and that's ok:thumbup:


----------



## Kristin52

people are dumb. 
that's my theory. ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah i ate a bag of hershey's hugs, and tonight i had chocolate and marshmallow ice cream...this weekend we are having steak and baked pots, big baked pots. maybe I'll make dh take me to applebees or something....i guess its kinda like getting drunk before you find out your are preggers...drink till its pink right? I hope I pass 3 hour, but I have a feeling I won't...so yeah. not getting my hopes up. 

DH and I just watched south park...almost peed my pants watching them zipline....oh highlarious!


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> my facebook is so BORING.
> I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.
> 
> go start conflict in baby club. maybe that will hold you over? start a "rice in milk?" thread lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god.
> some woman already told me (on BNB) I was
> and I quote...
> 
> "irresponsible lazy ass mother who wanted her baby to sleep longer"
> because I made a thread once about putting it in his bottles just to satisfy him, never once mentioned early weaning or trying to sttn.Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> hence why i stay away from that place. everyone seems like wild cats crouched and ready for the kill. how fucking judgmental!
> 
> this is why i love this thread. we're all in the state of mind that as long as you're not beating/starving or otherwise intentionally harming your baby, who are any of us to judge how he/she is raised? what is going to work for one mom may not for another...and that's ok:thumbup:Click to expand...

I was trying to explain to my husband that all the girls on the new thread I go to are so freakin awesome...just for that reason!! don't judge, and help where needed, and slap when needed....love it!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Yes, I dont care what you do with your baby as long as your baby is taken care of.. how..? I dont care, not my business. :) 

Baby club sounds really scary, maybe Ty should stay in a lot longer so I dont have to move :(


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> ah...i should have some ice cream before I can't have any anymore...
> 
> i am totally guilty of pigging out on sugary foods in fear of not passing my test.
> 
> what is clusterfluff?
> 
> best b&j's i've ever had was some dave matthews band thing (ugh, DMB...vomit) but i don't remember the name. chocolate, brownies, and raspberries. i think god himself (goddess herself?) made it.Click to expand...

I think clusterfluff actually has a new, more PC name. But it tastes like peanut butter and marshmallow fluff sandwiches.


----------



## ashiozz

OK, I have this overwhelming fear tonight that Im going to have a stillbirth .. Im not sure why but now Im freaking out 0.o


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> my facebook is so BORING.
> I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.
> 
> go start conflict in baby club. maybe that will hold you over? start a "rice in milk?" thread lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god.
> some woman already told me (on BNB) I was
> and I quote...
> 
> "irresponsible lazy ass mother who wanted her baby to sleep longer"
> because I made a thread once about putting it in his bottles just to satisfy him, never once mentioned early weaning or trying to sttn.Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> hence why i stay away from that place. everyone seems like wild cats crouched and ready for the kill. how fucking judgmental!
> 
> this is why i love this thread. we're all in the state of mind that as long as you're not beating/starving or otherwise intentionally harming your baby, who are any of us to judge how he/she is raised? what is going to work for one mom may not for another...and that's ok:thumbup:Click to expand...

Nope! My way is right, you all are wrong, and bad parents and ME ME ME ME ME. Did I mention LOOK AT ME I'M DOING IT RIGHT AND YOU ARE ALL WRONG.

So if you aren't parenting JUST LIKE ME you're spending time in hell being a bad parent.

Just sayin. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Yes, I dont care what you do with your baby as long as your baby is taken care of.. how..? I dont care, not my business. :)
> 
> Baby club sounds really scary, maybe Ty should stay in a lot longer so I dont have to move :(

I made more posts on babyclub prebaby than postbaby. I find most of it isn't relevant to me.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> OK, I have this overwhelming fear tonight that Im going to have a stillbirth .. Im not sure why but now Im freaking out 0.o

This is one of those "you're being dumb" moments. I was afraid the whole week i knew i was going in induction that (s)he would die the day of.

Don't freak. it just causes stess on you and on him. And you're not going to have a stillbirth.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> my facebook is so BORING.
> I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.
> 
> go start conflict in baby club. maybe that will hold you over? start a "rice in milk?" thread lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god.
> some woman already told me (on BNB) I was
> and I quote...
> 
> "irresponsible lazy ass mother who wanted her baby to sleep longer"
> because I made a thread once about putting it in his bottles just to satisfy him, never once mentioned early weaning or trying to sttn.Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> hence why i stay away from that place. everyone seems like wild cats crouched and ready for the kill. how fucking judgmental!
> 
> this is why i love this thread. we're all in the state of mind that as long as you're not beating/starving or otherwise intentionally harming your baby, who are any of us to judge how he/she is raised? what is going to work for one mom may not for another...and that's ok:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! My way is right, you all are wrong, and bad parents and ME ME ME ME ME. Did I mention LOOK AT ME I'M DOING IT RIGHT AND YOU ARE ALL WRONG.
> 
> So if you aren't parenting JUST LIKE ME you're spending time in hell being a bad parent.
> 
> Just sayin. ;)Click to expand...

meow.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> OK, I have this overwhelming fear tonight that Im going to have a stillbirth .. Im not sure why but now Im freaking out 0.o

You are fine. Tyler is fine. You are both going to be happy and healthy and that steel trap of a cervix of yours is going to dialate exactly like its supposed to and pop out a perfectly happy and healthy baby boy.

Think positive hon. :) You're going to be OK, and so is Tyler. The only thing to worry about right now is exactly when that cervix of yours is going to elect to open.

(PS: Saw your worry about the c-sec. Let me tell ya, a planned c-sec is SO much easier than an emergency one after labor. I was back to "normal" pretty quickly, and I was up and walking (and asking to go home) within 2 days. Don't even worry about that aspect if they sign you up for the sunroof.)


----------



## ashiozz

Lia, Cloth diapers are WRONG.. and OMGZ you let her sleep on her tummeh?! -.- how dare you -.- **slaps with cabbage** its on.

Lmao... I find it silly some of the arguments on here. So dumb.

My plan of action is go with the flow and do what works with baby tyler, its new for both of us and we'll learn together what works best :)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> OK, I have this overwhelming fear tonight that Im going to have a stillbirth .. Im not sure why but now Im freaking out 0.o
> 
> This is one of those "you're being dumb" moments. I was afraid the whole week i knew i was going in induction that (s)he would die the day of.
> 
> Don't freak. it just causes stess on you and on him. And you're not going to have a stillbirth.Click to expand...

<3 Thank you =) 


I just fear everything 0.o .. I feel like I live my life worried.


----------



## Menelly

Go with the flow is the only parenting technique that works. I swear. Semper Gumby. Always flexible. If your baby hates it? Stop doing it. If your baby loves it but its not what the "guru's" think? Fuck the gurus. They're not the ones trying to sleep at 2am. 

But hey, I'm totally comfy being baby led. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> OK, I have this overwhelming fear tonight that Im going to have a stillbirth .. Im not sure why but now Im freaking out 0.o
> 
> You are fine. Tyler is fine. You are both going to be happy and healthy and that steel trap of a cervix of yours is going to dialate exactly like its supposed to and pop out a perfectly happy and healthy baby boy.
> 
> Think positive hon. :) You're going to be OK, and so is Tyler. The only thing to worry about right now is exactly when that cervix of yours is going to elect to open.
> 
> (PS: Saw your worry about the c-sec. Let me tell ya, a planned c-sec is SO much easier than an emergency one after labor. I was back to "normal" pretty quickly, and I was up and walking (and asking to go home) within 2 days. Don't even worry about that aspect if they sign you up for the sunroof.)Click to expand...

YOU have helped me feel better about extraction through the sunroof, people in real life drive me nuts over it.. "OMG ITS MAJOR SURGERY" ..... 



In this day and age, they have it pretty down pat, I doubt its THAT major anymore. Yeah, Im going to hurt for a few days, Im going to hurt either way.. But as long as he makes an entrance, I don't care where the exit wound is.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> OK, I have this overwhelming fear tonight that Im going to have a stillbirth .. Im not sure why but now Im freaking out 0.o
> 
> You are fine. Tyler is fine. You are both going to be happy and healthy and that steel trap of a cervix of yours is going to dialate exactly like its supposed to and pop out a perfectly happy and healthy baby boy.
> 
> Think positive hon. :) You're going to be OK, and so is Tyler. The only thing to worry about right now is exactly when that cervix of yours is going to elect to open.
> 
> (PS: Saw your worry about the c-sec. Let me tell ya, a planned c-sec is SO much easier than an emergency one after labor. I was back to "normal" pretty quickly, and I was up and walking (and asking to go home) within 2 days. Don't even worry about that aspect if they sign you up for the sunroof.)Click to expand...
> 
> YOU have helped me feel better about extraction through the sunroof, people in real life drive me nuts over it.. "OMG ITS MAJOR SURGERY" .....
> 
> 
> 
> In this day and age, they have it pretty down pat, I doubt its THAT major anymore. Yeah, Im going to hurt for a few days, Im going to hurt either way.. But as long as he makes an entrance, I don't care where the exit wound is.Click to expand...

(Conspirational whisper: I prefer the sunroof. I got to have sex faster, I get the better drugs, the world caters to me cause I had "major surgery" and therefore need to "recover", and I can sit in comfort. I've heard so many moms talking about their tears hurting weeks later. I was taking nothing but Aleve by day 3. And I have a bag of morphine left to take later for other stuff... ;) Yeah, I had the EMCS with my son, but I was kind of glad I was able to choose the planned c-sec for Kesslie. I had medical reasons too, but... <even softer whisper> I probably would have gone for the c-sec without medical reasons too.)


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> V, can I have some of your pretty?

Absolutely, lol, I'm not stingy:haha:



gigglebox said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> my facebook is so BORING.
> I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.
> 
> go start conflict in baby club. maybe that will hold you over? start a "rice in milk?" thread lolClick to expand...

 YES!! That's hilarious!



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> my facebook is so BORING.
> I needs me a good facebook fight between two stoners and my night will be complete.
> 
> go start conflict in baby club. maybe that will hold you over? start a "rice in milk?" thread lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh my god.
> some woman already told me (on BNB) I was
> and I quote...
> 
> "irresponsible lazy ass mother who wanted her baby to sleep longer"
> because I made a thread once about putting it in his bottles just to satisfy him, never once mentioned early weaning or trying to sttn.Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> hence why i stay away from that place. everyone seems like wild cats crouched and ready for the kill. how fucking judgmental!
> 
> this is why i love this thread. we're all in the state of mind that as long as you're not beating/starving or otherwise intentionally harming your baby, who are any of us to judge how he/she is raised? what is going to work for one mom may not for another...and that's ok:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! My way is right, you all are wrong, and bad parents and ME ME ME ME ME. Did I mention LOOK AT ME I'M DOING IT RIGHT AND YOU ARE ALL WRONG.
> 
> So if you aren't parenting JUST LIKE ME you're spending time in hell being a bad parent.
> 
> Just sayin. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> meow.Click to expand...

That's EXACTLY what passed through my mind! 



Menelly said:


> Go with the flow is the only parenting technique that works. I swear. Semper Gumby. Always flexible. If your baby hates it? Stop doing it. If your baby loves it but its not what the "guru's" think? Fuck the gurus. They're not the ones trying to sleep at 2am.
> 
> But hey, I'm totally comfy being baby led. :)

Me too! It's the best plan. 

On another note, I have been having inconsistent contractions for the last few days. Hope they are actually accomplishing something. No sign of my plug though, so who knows. It's been too long to remember when it came out with the other two! LOL. Hubs went over a few speed bumps at the store... nada... boo! I can't even reach my frickin cervix to check that, soooo... who knows.:coffee:


----------



## ..katie..

i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.

GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE. 
_damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._

Dare we ask? What did asshole(s) do?


----------



## ashiozz

I tested my pump..

Ok.. I was trying to induce labor with it...

...I like it. I think I might be ok with this whole pumping thing...
Nothing came out, though :( so thats discouraging.


----------



## ashiozz

Yes Katie, What's wrong?


----------



## gigglebox

ok, this whole des refusung ti sleep more than 2 hours because of a wet diaper is really putting a dent in my mental armor. seriously, i may pass out while feeding him...i'm sooooooooooo tired :cry:


----------



## ashiozz

:( where is DH? can he helps?


----------



## gigglebox

ash--i was only on motrin by day 2...granted it was partially due to percocet making me feel really doped up. but now i have a bottle of that on reserve!

v--if you give birth before ash, she might kill you.


----------



## gigglebox

hubs is sleeping. but i have a theory that it's a change in diapers so i may try him in the old ones this next go round and see...


----------



## gigglebox

giant baby just took down 6 ounces...

is that normal? i might have a future butter ball on my hands...

edit: - about half an ounce


----------



## gigglebox

emerald where are you?
;_____________;

2:41am is so lonely
'bout to slip Des some benedryl. but not really.


----------



## Emerald87

Kristin52 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i just had a lunchables pizza for lunch. boo yah.
> 
> To go along with "I fucking heart bacon" I'd like you all to know....
> 
> 
> I FUCKING HEART LUNCHABLES PIZZA.
> 
> For real.Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU. text.
> 
> kristin--is this your first kid? how did he come to be, if that's not too intrusive of a question...?
> 
> i'm sorry he has reflux but i'm also glad there's a reason for all the fuss. maybe once he shuts up a little you can bond better ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....well, if you want to know all about the birds and the bees I'll gladly explain :haha::winkwink:
> 
> but anywho, yep he's my first spawn. and my last.
> and he was a "happy surprise".
> 
> and yes, I'm glad too. and he's already improving. :thumbup:Click to expand...

When my Mum got preggo with my brother the gynaecologist asked "How did that happen?!?!"


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. I know I'm waaaaay behind. Catching up now.


----------



## Emerald87

happynewmom1 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> hmm we all got bored of the same old BS in other threads too.. and yeah, we're pretty real with each other...
> 
> It's like dis... (the few of us that are still pregnant) are huge, uncomfortable, worry-warts who just want to or need to vent sometimes. The ones that have had their babies are sleep deprived and frustrated and sometimes depressed and also need to vent sometimes.. At least I get to see both sides of the situation and you know what ? I feel better prepared...
> 
> I like that Im able to say to Emerald "Youre being ridiculous right now, quit your worrying" without being attacked (because she knows I mean it in the nicest possible way ;)) ... By the same token, Any one of the girls can tell me to shut up and stop my bitchin' and I wouldn't be offended either, though we don't usually do that here, we're sympathetic, because yeah we've all been here done this and KNOW it sucks.. rather than saying "Oh it gets worse" we're more likely to say something like "I remember how sucky that was :( I hope it gets better soon" .. because we actually do remember and feel bad -.- we bitched at that point too.
> 
> I think I need sleep =) Welcome Becky!
> 
> That is totally awesome that you guys can be that way with each other and be completely cool with it. :thumbup: There does seem to be a lot of useful information here so definitely can see how it might help prepare you for what's to come! Lots of sore nipples, milk spurting, babies crying, sleep deprivation, cute pictures, excitement and smiles :D
> 
> Yeah...I haven't noticed any meanness going on around here. Which is quite surprising as there must be a ton of hormones floating around hahaClick to expand...


We loves each other very much :)

And I'm frequently being illogical, panicky and ridiculous :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

hi Emerald!!! 

:dohh: dare i say this giant baby of mine is still hungry? he's just chilling in his swingy chair staring at who knows what. he's so cute i can't stand it (well, at least when he's not crying).


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> i had a grilled cheese sammich.
> 
> 
> GAME! Describe your genitals with a movie title.
> 
> Mine?
> Home Alone.

Erm... 2 weeks notice?





gigglebox said:


> this movie discussion prompted me to research sex before that 6 week mark. someone else had asked in another forum; look at this horrible response! "Be sure you use some contraception this time. That's all we need is another kid on the planet because you couldn't wait to get your sex on. You seem quite classy. Most women spend this time bonding with their children. Apparently, you just want to figure out how to get something shoved in every orifice. Nice."
> 
> what an asshole!

Are you serious? Even if someone wanted to get preggo again that's their business. If they were talking to a crack whore with 10 billion kids, ok, statement may have been justified but that seems unlikely here. They can fuck off and die.




ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i used to be like that! but for me it's a weird quirk. i also don't like glasses where i can see where me lip was; i always rotate the glass for a clean side. i also tend to wipe off my utensils in the middle of meals if i'm switching to a different course (like i will do this if i am using the same fork for salad as for my, i don't know, steak.)
> 
> edit: "i used to be like that!" refers only to drinking after hubs. everything else i still do
> 
> Hehe.. I cant let food mix with other foods.. it just.. cant happen, so I do the wiping of the utensils thing, too... 0.oClick to expand...

I just lick mine between side dishes :p but yeh my ex best friend had OCD like this. Could not mix sauces with meals either unless she could mix it to a point that it became one consistency. And ate gravy separate??? Wtf is the point of gravy then???




Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> no i feel like I fail for not giving birth and my due date is almost over and people keep texting asking if we have a baby yet.
> -.- WE wont be having a baby, My husband and I will be. Thanks.. and no. No baby yet.
> Im dragging my husband on a really long walk.
> 
> They should have given you some gel, or some sort of hint to what they think would help you out... and for god damn sake an induction date choice. I think that anytime after 40 weeks they should be willing to induce!! Even if it's damn tomorrow if that's what you want; you have been through ENOUGH already!!! Damn doctors piss me off a lot of times, can you tell?? LOLClick to expand...

Doctors are fucking cockheads - every single one. I don't know who in their right mind would go near that shit faced profession...

And Ash, you're not a failure. On the contrary, you're a very effective gestator. I'd totally take you on as a surrogate.



Kristin52 said:


> have sex while pumping. DOUBLE SHAZAM!

WIN




ashiozz said:


> Yes, I dont care what you do with your baby as long as your baby is taken care of.. how..? I dont care, not my business. :)
> 
> Baby club sounds really scary, maybe Ty should stay in a lot longer so I dont have to move :(

If you even _think _about going anywhere... I'll hunt you and Tyler down. With an unclean spoon!!!!




ashiozz said:


> OK, I have this overwhelming fear tonight that Im going to have a stillbirth .. Im not sure why but now Im freaking out 0.o


Ash, honey, this is one of those "you're being irrational" times. He's fine. Is he moving? Yep... good.

As for birth itself, it may be traumatic for your but even if complications arise they can rip him out of there quick smart and all will be well. Have faith, he's gonna be fine.




..katie.. said:


> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._

Well? Explain? I want to join the bitching. After all, I hate people too.




ashiozz said:


> I tested my pump..
> 
> Ok.. I was trying to induce labor with it...
> 
> ...I like it. I think I might be ok with this whole pumping thing...
> Nothing came out, though :( so thats discouraging.

That's hot




gigglebox said:


> emerald where are you?
> ;_____________;
> 
> 2:41am is so lonely
> 'bout to slip Des some benedryl. but not really.

I'm here. And phenergan works better.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> hi Emerald!!!
> 
> :dohh: dare i say this giant baby of mine is still hungry? he's just chilling in his swingy chair staring at who knows what. he's so cute i can't stand it (well, at least when he's not crying).

I want a video of him sucking his fingers. That other one had Colin and I cooing and I wants more cutes.


----------



## Emerald87

Woot! 14 weeks!!


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> hi Emerald!!!
> 
> :dohh: dare i say this giant baby of mine is still hungry? he's just chilling in his swingy chair staring at who knows what. he's so cute i can't stand it (well, at least when he's not crying).
> 
> I want a video of him sucking his fingers. That other one had Colin and I cooing and I wants more cutes.Click to expand...

ask and ye shall receive.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksIMFvnZ2B4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> hi Emerald!!!
> 
> :dohh: dare i say this giant baby of mine is still hungry? he's just chilling in his swingy chair staring at who knows what. he's so cute i can't stand it (well, at least when he's not crying).
> 
> I want a video of him sucking his fingers. That other one had Colin and I cooing and I wants more cutes.Click to expand...
> 
> ask and ye shall receive.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksIMFvnZ2B4&feature=youtu.beClick to expand...

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I'm dying of cutes

I want my babby now :( But (S)he's still cooking *sigh* :baby:

On the plus side, mine will have an awesome head of hair like his, if bub is anything like it's father... Sadly that may also mean hairy infant legs :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

I found $50 on the ground today. I stood around for like 10 minutes waiting to see someone frantically walking around staring at the ground. No one came... now I have monies.


----------



## gigglebox

holy balls em, those last two weeks FLEW by! seems like only yesterday you hit 12! crazy!

---
personal rant, flipped out at hubs this morning. i tried to roll him over last night because he was snoring. he woke up and was a total dick. "i don't know what you want me to do! you're yelling at me for something i can't control!" 

i said, "i wasn't yelling, i have been trying to gently push you for an hour."

"well, you weren't gentle enough. i don't know where my nasal strip went!"

and on it went until he rolled over and passed out immediately. i stayed up crying and stewing in rage for a half hour.

Des slept soundly.

so i confronted him about it in the morning as i was still totally heated. god forbid i rob him of 5 minutes of sleep, right? fucking dick!

and you know what? he didn't even know that happened. doesn't remember. was super confused as to why i was mad at him.

so in the end i just feel mad AND stupid, and i feel like my feelings are unjustified.

oh well.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> I found $50 on the ground today. I stood around for like 10 minutes waiting to see someone frantically walking around staring at the ground. No one came... now I have monies.

SWEET DEAL! i have the envy :growlmad: lol
by the way, des has his father's hairy ear lobes. for this reason and because he howls sometimes, i have nicknamed him little wolf man.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> holy balls em, those last two weeks FLEW by! seems like only yesterday you hit 12! crazy!
> 
> ---
> personal rant, flipped out at hubs this morning. i tried to roll him over last night because he was snoring. he woke up and was a total dick. "i don't know what you want me to do! you're yelling at me for something i can't control!"
> 
> i said, "i wasn't yelling, i have been trying to gently push you for an hour."
> 
> "well, you weren't gentle enough. i don't know where my nasal strip went!"
> 
> and on it went until he rolled over and passed out immediately. i stayed up crying and stewing in rage for a half hour.
> 
> Des slept soundly.
> 
> so i confronted him about it in the morning as i was still totally heated. god forbid i rob him of 5 minutes of sleep, right? fucking dick!
> 
> and you know what? he didn't even know that happened. doesn't remember. was super confused as to why i was mad at him.
> 
> so in the end i just feel mad AND stupid, and i feel like my feelings are unjustified.
> 
> oh well.

Men are stupid shitheads. If I wake up crying or in a fuss or fall over on my way to the bathroom, mine will wake up, ask hollowly if I'm ok and even if I say no and I'm bleeding profusely, I'll look over and he's already back to sleep.

Yes, you bitch, how dare you rob him of 30 seconds of sleep while he grumbles. Selfish douchehead - has he taken care of Des on his _own _for a couple of nights (e.g. on a weekend?). Give him a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## gigglebox

not a chance he would. he once woke me up during his watch because he couldn't stay up with the baby. this was during his week off work so no work as an excuse.

but now he works and i understand, but a little appreciation by just telling me he appreciates it all would be nice. that was something i said this morning ("do you have any idea how hard i try to not have your life interrupted at all?"). he said then he appreciates it, but he doesn't say things like that without prompting.

i am kind of fearful that my first mothers' day/first wedding anniversary is going to leave me upset...i mean, the man didn't even bring me a gift in the hospital after i told him it's customary.

note: the above two significant dates are on the same day for me this year.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> not a chance he would. he once woke me up during his watch because he couldn't stay up with the baby. this was during his week off work so no work as an excuse.
> 
> but now he works and i understand, but a little appreciation by just telling me he appreciates it all would be nice. that was something i said this morning ("do you have any idea how hard i try to not have your life interrupted at all?"). he said then he appreciates it, but he doesn't say things like that without prompting.
> 
> i am kind of fearful that my first mothers' day/first wedding anniversary is going to leave me upset...i mean, the man didn't even bring me a gift in the hospital after i told him it's customary.
> 
> note: the above two significant dates are on the same day for me this year.

I'll show him what-for if he lets you down. I think we'll band the girls on here together (and there's quite a few of us now) and we'll head your way for a flogging. I've already told Colin my order for squeezing his child from my nether-regions and if he lets me down... I swear to god...

BUT even with the thorough training I've done over almost 10 years I find that most thoughts must be prompted. It's truly a guy thing. They appreciate you but unlike women, they don't think expressing it is important. Alternatively, they appreciate you and then forget about what they were thinking, or start thinking about sex.


----------



## Kristin52

morning ladiessssssssss.


----------



## Emerald87

Kristin52 said:


> morning ladiessssssssss.

Moooooorning. I'm about to head to bed!


----------



## Kristin52

I want to go back to bed :( but stupid husband has to go to stupid work.. and I have to arm myself for the long day ahead with LO. 


I need to hit the lottery and hire a nanny ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Kristin52 said:


> I want to go back to bed :( but stupid husband has to go to stupid work.. and I have to arm myself for the long day ahead with LO.
> 
> 
> I need to hit the lottery and hire a nanny ;)

LOL, you can hire me. Can you pay for transport each-way each day from Australia?
Well I've been up for too many hours. I've just finished my assignment and submitted it and have to be up at 4am to catch a plane. Shitballs, I have to pack now too. Ack I forgot I'll need pants...


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._
> 
> Dare we ask? What did asshole(s) do?Click to expand...

Tyson. Fucking. Wiley. Per always, per ususal, per fucking DUH.

He wants an apology from my family...???????? FOR BEING COLD TO HIM! AFTER HE LEFT HIS PREGNANT GIRLFRIEND WITH NO MONEY TO MOVE INTO THEIR HOUSE. AND THEN HAD SEX WITH EVERYTHING, PULSE NOT REQUIRED.

FROM MY PARENTS!!!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> giant baby just took down 6 ounces...
> 
> is that normal? i might have a future butter ball on my hands...
> 
> edit: - about half an ounce

My skinny old man, two weeks and some days younger than des, takes a minimum of four every feeding.


----------



## Emerald87

Completely off topic. I'm cranky because there's a big ingrown hair-turned-giant-gross-festy-pimple on my crotch (yep, TMI time) that exploded today. The reason I'm pissed is because _I_ didn't get to explode it. It did so randomly during the day. And it fucking hurt. So now I have dettol on my pubic area... classy...


----------



## Emerald87

Yay for Katie's ticker!! Tiny old man is 7 days old!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Emerald said something here but it was a very long multiquote and I accidently deleted it.

Gravy seperate=soup.
Gravy soup=win. Big, heart attacky win.

Also, phenegryn is my god. Its literally the only reason I didnt die for the first 5 months of pregnancy...Can't get too awful dehydrated if you NEVER MOVE.


----------



## Emerald87

Emerald87 said:


> Emerald said something here but it was a very long multiquote and I accidently deleted it.

Emerald Quotes Katie's Emerald post substituting name and quoting self in the 3rd person.

Ok, that's it. I give up. I'm tired :sleep:


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Completely off topic. I'm cranky because there's a big ingrown hair-turned-giant-gross-festy-pimple on my crotch (yep, TMI time) that exploded today. The reason I'm pissed is because _I_ didn't get to explode it. It did so randomly during the day. And it fucking hurt. So now I have dettol on my pubic area... classy...

Don't you FUCKING HATE THAT? Seriously, if you're going to get a pimple, the least the gods of pores can do is let you enjoy the squeeze.


----------



## ..katie..

Do you ever wonder who our mystery guest is? We always have "__ members and 1 guest"

Who the fuck cares what a bunch of women with fetusbabies/babies/toddlers are talking about on the internet?

Give you a hint, Guest.

dogs
boobs
boob milk
lack of sex
lack of sleep
lack of sleep sex
food
dieting, sort of
neurosis
meds
drugs
family
how stupid men are
crying babies that dont ever sleep
cooterpimples
and mainly....Mac n' Cheese


So please, go get a freaking log in so at least we have a name.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Completely off topic. I'm cranky because there's a big ingrown hair-turned-giant-gross-festy-pimple on my crotch (yep, TMI time) that exploded today. The reason I'm pissed is because _I_ didn't get to explode it. It did so randomly during the day. And it fucking hurt. So now I have dettol on my pubic area... classy...
> 
> Don't you FUCKING HATE THAT? Seriously, if you're going to get a pimple, the least the gods of pores can do is let you enjoy the squeeze.Click to expand...

Exactly! Stupid pore gods. I'm just punished for self grooming and thus I've given up.


----------



## Emerald87

Cooter pimples... I almost died :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

Now we have 2 guests


----------



## ..katie..

Damn them all to hell.

Well, probably not. because if you googled nearly ANYTHING, you'd end up on this freaking page.


God I need to shit. I havent for two days after finally getting my postpartum poo. =/ eff this.


----------



## ..katie..

Sarah, can I send you on a hit? It's not very far from where you live...In fact, you could probably manage it while doing your daily run arounds.


I am sleepless. This child didn't sleep all night long. At all. NOPE. There is not enough coffee. My stomach feels like its eating my diapragm. there is an h in that word, you just can't see it. Ninja H. O'finnigan is sleeping now, but I can't. He has a buttrash...sort of. he has bleedybuttbumps. I want to murder tyson. Like, really want him just to die so no one has to deal with him anymore. I've never wished actual DEATH on anyone. ever. Even john edwards lol. It's not like I wish him horribly ill will. I just want him to have a very fast acting std and die from complications, like genital warts getting in his throat and blocking his airway.

Or, like, a rabid grizzly bear deaing him.

Fuck. the first time I typed that it said 'grizzly dear' which doesn't make sense, but 'dearing' really means "eating"


sos? SOS? O_O


Also, because i'm a constant and consistant bitcher, when I don't sleep, my body thinks its preparing for one of those marathon binges where you don't sleep for a week and spend all your time either drinking yourself silly or eating the entire mcdonalds dollar menu five times over just to flush it five minutes after. So, basically, not only do I want to murder that ugly piece of shit, I also want to binge while doing it. And then maybe go run. Because that makes perfect sense, huh.

FMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMF


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> OK, I have this overwhelming fear tonight that Im going to have a stillbirth .. Im not sure why but now Im freaking out 0.o

I was freaking out this morning poking my belly till Lizzie moved, Not sure why I was freaking, but I know how you feel. and yes, its stupid. I'm a worrier too....stupid genes from my dad!!



Emerald87 said:


> Woot! 14 weeks!!

:happydance:



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._
> 
> Dare we ask? What did asshole(s) do?Click to expand...
> 
> Tyson. Fucking. Wiley. Per always, per ususal, per fucking DUH.
> 
> He wants an apology from my family...???????? FOR BEING COLD TO HIM! AFTER HE LEFT HIS PREGNANT GIRLFRIEND WITH NO MONEY TO MOVE INTO THEIR HOUSE. AND THEN HAD SEX WITH EVERYTHING, PULSE NOT REQUIRED.
> 
> FROM MY PARENTS!!!Click to expand...

Ok I'll start looking for the perfect abandon mine shaft....


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> Sarah, can I send you on a hit? It's not very far from where you live...In fact, you could probably manage it while doing your daily run arounds.
> 
> 
> I am sleepless. This child didn't sleep all night long. At all. NOPE. There is not enough coffee. My stomach feels like its eating my diapragm. there is an h in that word, you just can't see it. Ninja H. O'finnigan is sleeping now, but I can't. He has a buttrash...sort of. he has bleedybuttbumps. I want to murder tyson. Like, really want him just to die so no one has to deal with him anymore. I've never wished actual DEATH on anyone. ever. Even john edwards lol. It's not like I wish him horribly ill will. I just want him to have a very fast acting std and die from complications, like genital warts getting in his throat and blocking his airway.
> 
> Or, like, a rabid grizzly bear deaing him.
> 
> Fuck. the first time I typed that it said 'grizzly dear' which doesn't make sense, but 'dearing' really means "eating"
> 
> 
> sos? SOS? O_O
> 
> 
> Also, because i'm a constant and consistant bitcher, when I don't sleep, my body thinks its preparing for one of those marathon binges where you don't sleep for a week and spend all your time either drinking yourself silly or eating the entire mcdonalds dollar menu five times over just to flush it five minutes after. So, basically, not only do I want to murder that ugly piece of shit, I also want to binge while doing it. And then maybe go run. Because that makes perfect sense, huh.
> 
> FMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMF


I'm actually going to drop off welfare van to get the brakes fixed (nickname: wellyV) in about 10 minutes, so I can do it then :) and I'm going without showering....cuz I haven't eaten breakfast and I don't wanna....and now that you mention mcdonalds i'm gonna make my hubby stop there and get me so good greasy breakfast before I can't have their hashbrowns anymore....mmmm......hashbrowns.....


----------



## Kristin52

I just ate re-heated dominos for breakfast. oh yes. 
and I think ryland just took a shit. someone want to offer their assistance? smells like a big one, which I kinda hope it is, hasn't pooped in 2 days so we gave him diluted prune juice .


----------



## ..katie..

god i heart leftover pizza


----------



## ..katie..

and hashbrowns


----------



## ..katie..

i went and tried to poo. o'fin isnt the only one with a bloody bum. tmi, you know it.

we are the bloody bum brigade. woooooooot

im also typing one handed and not my dominant. and listening to she wants revenge. so i apologise for the monotonal text.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> not a chance he would. he once woke me up during his watch because he couldn't stay up with the baby. this was during his week off work so no work as an excuse.
> 
> but now he works and i understand, but a little appreciation by just telling me he appreciates it all would be nice. that was something i said this morning ("do you have any idea how hard i try to not have your life interrupted at all?"). he said then he appreciates it, but he doesn't say things like that without prompting.
> 
> i am kind of fearful that my first mothers' day/first wedding anniversary is going to leave me upset...i mean, the man didn't even bring me a gift in the hospital after i told him it's customary.
> 
> note: the above two significant dates are on the same day for me this year.

Oh, yours too, huh?

I work so hard not to disrupt him at night... no appreciation (expressed). No gift after birth. Fuck, no CARD after the birth. I had to pitch a fit and eventually he got me something, but it involved a huge hormonal crying fit. Which is something I said twice I didnt' really want, he got the wrong size, and I had to return it for something I DID want.

Oh well. <3 At least he's good with her when he's awake. (And she's not howling for boobies.)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._
> 
> Dare we ask? What did asshole(s) do?Click to expand...
> 
> Tyson. Fucking. Wiley. Per always, per ususal, per fucking DUH.
> 
> He wants an apology from my family...???????? FOR BEING COLD TO HIM! AFTER HE LEFT HIS PREGNANT GIRLFRIEND WITH NO MONEY TO MOVE INTO THEIR HOUSE. AND THEN HAD SEX WITH EVERYTHING, PULSE NOT REQUIRED.
> 
> FROM MY PARENTS!!!Click to expand...

Did you tell him exactly which orifice his apology could go in? 

Abandoned Mine Shaft. Just sayin'.


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> I just ate re-heated dominos for breakfast. oh yes.
> and I think ryland just took a shit. someone want to offer their assistance? smells like a big one, which I kinda hope it is, hasn't pooped in 2 days so we gave him diluted prune juice .

convo of the night...
me-I ate a prune. are you happy?
mom-very. you will poo.
me-I didn't know prunes were just dried plums. why dont they call it 'plum juice'?? they'd sell more that way.
mom-yes, but they're prunes, not plums.
me-the only difference is amount of water!
mom-yeah?
me-and they dont fucking call grape juice 'raisin juice' *huffs off*


wtf i'm like a four year old.

First joke I ever made up all by myself...

'whats one infinity plus one infinity and one?'
'To Infinity And Beyond!'

i thought i was hot shit, man.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> not a chance he would. he once woke me up during his watch because he couldn't stay up with the baby. this was during his week off work so no work as an excuse.
> 
> but now he works and i understand, but a little appreciation by just telling me he appreciates it all would be nice. that was something i said this morning ("do you have any idea how hard i try to not have your life interrupted at all?"). he said then he appreciates it, but he doesn't say things like that without prompting.
> 
> i am kind of fearful that my first mothers' day/first wedding anniversary is going to leave me upset...i mean, the man didn't even bring me a gift in the hospital after i told him it's customary.
> 
> note: the above two significant dates are on the same day for me this year.
> 
> Oh, yours too, huh?
> 
> I work so hard not to disrupt him at night... no appreciation (expressed). No gift after birth. Fuck, no CARD after the birth. I had to pitch a fit and eventually he got me something, but it involved a huge hormonal crying fit. Which is something I said twice I didnt' really want, he got the wrong size, and I had to return it for something I DID want.
> 
> Oh well. <3 At least he's good with her when he's awake. (And she's not howling for boobies.)Click to expand...


Guys, men suck. Lets go to an island.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._
> 
> Dare we ask? What did asshole(s) do?Click to expand...
> 
> Tyson. Fucking. Wiley. Per always, per ususal, per fucking DUH.
> 
> He wants an apology from my family...???????? FOR BEING COLD TO HIM! AFTER HE LEFT HIS PREGNANT GIRLFRIEND WITH NO MONEY TO MOVE INTO THEIR HOUSE. AND THEN HAD SEX WITH EVERYTHING, PULSE NOT REQUIRED.
> 
> FROM MY PARENTS!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you tell him exactly which orifice his apology could go in?
> 
> Abandoned Mine Shaft. Just sayin'.Click to expand...

'they have never done anything towards you or your family. they like them!! think they're a bit odd, yeah, but they like them. and they would have been gracious with you had it looked to ANYONE that you gave a fuck! And I will NOT apoligize for my family. Yours is wonderful and i love and appreciate all they have done for me and all they do for me. and i couldnt ask for better inlaws, for lack of a better word, but my family is blood and i dont think they have done a damn thing wrong. all they've done is try to pick up the pieces of what YOU broke. so shove your apology and don't ever talk about my family again."


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> not a chance he would. he once woke me up during his watch because he couldn't stay up with the baby. this was during his week off work so no work as an excuse.
> 
> but now he works and i understand, but a little appreciation by just telling me he appreciates it all would be nice. that was something i said this morning ("do you have any idea how hard i try to not have your life interrupted at all?"). he said then he appreciates it, but he doesn't say things like that without prompting.
> 
> i am kind of fearful that my first mothers' day/first wedding anniversary is going to leave me upset...i mean, the man didn't even bring me a gift in the hospital after i told him it's customary.
> 
> note: the above two significant dates are on the same day for me this year.
> 
> Oh, yours too, huh?
> 
> I work so hard not to disrupt him at night... no appreciation (expressed). No gift after birth. Fuck, no CARD after the birth. I had to pitch a fit and eventually he got me something, but it involved a huge hormonal crying fit. Which is something I said twice I didnt' really want, he got the wrong size, and I had to return it for something I DID want.
> 
> Oh well. <3 At least he's good with her when he's awake. (And she's not howling for boobies.)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, men suck. Lets go to an island.Click to expand...

I'm going. In June next year....or the year after that probably....but still. I'm going. to an island. yup. DH better get his shit together so I can get to said island soon. It's been almost 5 years. I wanna go back!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

i meant more along the lines of "ditch the dudes and start a Woman vs Wild group on a tropical island where we can all bitch about our periods while eating mangos and getting fantastic tans." island lol

I hope you get to go to your island soon though =D =D


----------



## ..katie..

I just want everyone to know...

Des and Patrick are going to marry Kesslie in Utah because its socially acceptable there (sorry lia) and Laura is the most wonderful person you'll probably never meet.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> not a chance he would. he once woke me up during his watch because he couldn't stay up with the baby. this was during his week off work so no work as an excuse.
> 
> but now he works and i understand, but a little appreciation by just telling me he appreciates it all would be nice. that was something i said this morning ("do you have any idea how hard i try to not have your life interrupted at all?"). he said then he appreciates it, but he doesn't say things like that without prompting.
> 
> i am kind of fearful that my first mothers' day/first wedding anniversary is going to leave me upset...i mean, the man didn't even bring me a gift in the hospital after i told him it's customary.
> 
> note: the above two significant dates are on the same day for me this year.
> 
> I'll show him what-for if he lets you down. I think we'll band the girls on here together (and there's quite a few of us now) and we'll head your way for a flogging. I've already told Colin my order for squeezing his child from my nether-regions and if he lets me down... I swear to god...
> 
> BUT even with the thorough training I've done over almost 10 years I find that most thoughts must be prompted. It's truly a guy thing. They appreciate you but unlike women, they don't think expressing it is important. Alternatively, they appreciate you and then forget about what they were thinking, or start thinking about sex.Click to expand...

you're right. and i should know better, especially with my aspie dad, somewhat aspie brother, and my asshole other brother...sometimes men need shit spelled out.



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._
> 
> Dare we ask? What did asshole(s) do?Click to expand...
> 
> Tyson. Fucking. Wiley. Per always, per ususal, per fucking DUH.
> 
> He wants an apology from my family...???????? FOR BEING COLD TO HIM! AFTER HE LEFT HIS PREGNANT GIRLFRIEND WITH NO MONEY TO MOVE INTO THEIR HOUSE. AND THEN HAD SEX WITH EVERYTHING, PULSE NOT REQUIRED.
> 
> FROM MY PARENTS!!!Click to expand...

that's it. i'm going facebook public with my snarkiness. i know it's been done but it will make me feel better.

ok, done.


Emerald87 said:


> Completely off topic.
> 
> I'm cranky because there's a big ingrown hair-turned-giant-gross-festy-pimple on my crotch (yep, TMI time) that exploded today. The reason I'm pissed is because _I_ didn't get to explode it. It did so randomly during the day. And it fucking hurt. So now I have dettol on my pubic area... classy...

my brother asked my if giving birth would be like popping the biggest zit ever. i told him no, it's probably be more like dumping the biggest shit ever.


..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> I just ate re-heated dominos for breakfast. oh yes.
> and I think ryland just took a shit. someone want to offer their assistance? smells like a big one, which I kinda hope it is, hasn't pooped in 2 days so we gave him diluted prune juice .
> 
> convo of the night...
> me-I ate a prune. are you happy?
> mom-very. you will poo.
> me-I didn't know prunes were just dried plums. why dont they call it 'plum juice'?? they'd sell more that way.
> mom-yes, but they're prunes, not plums.
> me-the only difference is amount of water!
> mom-yeah?
> me-and they dont fucking call grape juice 'raisin juice' *huffs off*
> 
> 
> wtf i'm like a four year old.
> 
> First joke I ever made up all by myself...
> 
> 'whats one infinity plus one infinity and one?'
> 'To Infinity And Beyond!'
> 
> i thought i was hot shit, man.Click to expand...

"you're so fat when you went to the doctors the gave you a shot and you exploded with bologna!"

yeah, i thought that was super clever.
i bet toddlers and stoners would make for great amusement if put together...

edit: i started this response about 30 minutes ago but stopped to wash des' hair.

note: yay polygamy! watch out kesslie!


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> i meant more along the lines of "ditch the dudes and start a Woman vs Wild group on a tropical island where we can all bitch about our periods while eating mangos and getting fantastic tans." island lol
> 
> I hope you get to go to your island soon though =D =D

lol I figured....I do need some lady time too....wait...what does lady time look like again?? i have lived with boys for so long even my girly doggies think they are boys....

HOLY HELL!!!! There is a freaking street sweeper outside I swear he is trying to sweep up the dirt UNDER the street!!! You only need to go by once dude!!! or twice...I'll let you go by twice....but 7 times???really???


----------



## ..katie..

have to be a picture whore here. I think my mind and body have finally agreed to start allowing me to be boney for once in my freaking life, starting with post partum and thats why I currently have nearly 30 oz of milk in the fridge (mind you, the kid eats about a bottle every feed.)...I can ALMOST see my ribs under the flab.

Anyway, 38 weeks vs 1 week postpartum.

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/IMAG0019.jpg
https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/IMAG0061.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

YOWZA!

isn't it great? god i love not being pregnant anymore...

er...

sorry ash. but it doesn't matter because you're going into labor soon! it's happening in the next 3 days. LISTEN TO ME TYLER, I COMMAND THEE.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:



> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i meant more along the lines of "ditch the dudes and start a Woman vs Wild group on a tropical island where we can all bitch about our periods while eating mangos and getting fantastic tans." island lol
> 
> I hope you get to go to your island soon though =D =D
> 
> lol I figured....I do need some lady time too....wait...what does lady time look like again?? i have lived with boys for so long even my girly doggies think they are boys....
> 
> HOLY HELL!!!! There is a freaking street sweeper outside I swear he is trying to sweep up the dirt UNDER the street!!! You only need to go by once dude!!! or twice...I'll let you go by twice....but 7 times???really???Click to expand...

It's, uh...going down down, baby...your street in a range rover...
....street sweeper baby?


----------



## Kristin52

41+1 being induced.
3 weeks PP. 



fucks yes.
 



Attached Files:







bumppp.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









416856_288655344536056_100001747797539_683435_1563985077_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ..katie..

vavavoom!

I think thats the first time I've ever seen your face in a picture... You're pretty!


----------



## Kristin52

realllllllly? I've had plenty of pictures floating around on here.


----------



## ..katie..

toddlers and stoners are actually two of my favorite things in this world. If I wouldn't get arrested, I would maybe try to get toddlers stoned.


----------



## Kristin52

love my tattoos :D
 



Attached Files:







224665_147128905355368_100001747797539_282341_1846285_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ..katie..

I think you avoided megan's 'show me your face' thread, didnt you?

fuck i dont know. that feels like years ago. In reality, it was, like, two months ago. but still.


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> love my tattoos :D

Oh fuck yes, i love tattoos. TELL US ABOUT THEM!

(and no, this isnt one of those things where I say "tell me about your tattoos" so I can talk about mine. although I do like mine. We had this discussion about 100 pages back. We're not very bad =D )


----------



## Kristin52

..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> love my tattoos :D
> 
> Oh fuck yes, i love tattoos. TELL US ABOUT THEM!
> 
> (and no, this isnt one of those things where I say "tell me about your tattoos" so I can talk about mine. although I do like mine. We had this discussion about 100 pages back. We're not very bad =D )Click to expand...

I have 12 :) 
soon to be 13 when I get one for Ryland.


----------



## ..katie..

Sooo...this is going to be really annoying but I kind of want to vent because i'm not going to tell the baby this. Or like, my mother.

butttt....
I have a confession. Thats really not a confession because it's probably blatently obvious from any posts that involve food or sleep deprivation.

But i'm really fucked up about food and weight and size and bones and whatnot. and this isn't a 'tell me i'm beautiful and need to eat' thing, but this is how my brain is going since i'm running on no sleep today and thats a trigger.

So, I'm pumping. A lot. I create a LOT of milk. I also am drinking obscene amounts of water. I religiously take my prenatals. I've suddenly dropped a gigantic amount of mass and weight and that's like supertrigger.
So i'm sitting outside, shirtless (backyard, no one can see me but the dogs and they cant verbally judge lol), and i'm thinking to myself "you know, I could get away with eating dinner. and thats it. as long as I take my prenatal and keep drinking water." and I drink lots of coffee too. I mean, I have lots of fat that my body can use to make milk. I'm slightly anemic so i'd have to take an iron suppliment too but thats easy.

Fuckityfuckfuckfuck like i feel kind of like i'm high. its that same feeling you get the morning after you didn't eat all day the day before and realize that people dont really starve instantly.

:FLSKJFL:SKFJLDHFJIUFKJHKJHLKJHFKSDFLKS


Sorry, that had no point. but yeah.


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> love my tattoos :D
> 
> Oh fuck yes, i love tattoos. TELL US ABOUT THEM!
> 
> (and no, this isnt one of those things where I say "tell me about your tattoos" so I can talk about mine. although I do like mine. We had this discussion about 100 pages back. We're not very bad =D )Click to expand...
> 
> I have 12 :)
> soon to be 13 when I get one for Ryland.Click to expand...

EEEP! At some point, can we have pictures and their attatched stories if thats not too terribly intrusive?


----------



## hoping4girl

*sigh* another whine from me: I'm severely anemic. I have to take iron 3x a day...and I swear she said 325 mg 3x a day.....I don't feel anemic....so I don't wanna be anemic. bring on the constipation!!! 

*i have two....tattoos....*


----------



## ..katie..

Well lets see 'em!!

I'm sorry. Iron poops are the absolute worst. *shudder*
Eat prunes! lol


----------



## ..katie..

Confession number two (by the way, the child is sleeping all morning, if you can't tell. thats because he didn't sleep a single wink last night. GAH. and I can't sleep. sooooooo im here.)

I bottle prop. I dont prop it and leave him, but I hold him in my arms and prop it up on the blanket. he has a particular way of eating that involves a lot of sucking/swallowing...a rest...an open eye rest...lots of sucking/swallowing, rinse repeat.
i'm literally TOUCHING him the whole time so he has no chance of drowning or choking because i'm ever vigilant about making sure he doesnt, you know, die. But i like to have a free hand to scratch my nose, tickle his feet, text, take a drink, etc.

So...yeah, bad mama.


----------



## gigglebox

katie i don't even think you shared with us your tattoos, ho.

finally uploading wedding photos! only took me a year!

my god, are there any ugly women on here? i haven't found them yet.


----------



## gigglebox

just reloaded the page...katie, i totally relate. i used to have the lovely anorexia/bulimia combo going on in my teens, and it lingers, you know? 

ok this is sick but a good day of not eating, when you just don't feel like it, feels almost as good (ok maybe better) than the sore muscles you get after working out.

when i was trying to lose weight (the healthy way! yay!) hubs suggested a food journal. i had to laugh...because food journals is just the BEST way to obsess about what food you're intaking. 

but losing 38 pounds in 3 weeks has been great. sadly it's just stopped. and i can't breast feed so that's really getting me down...and the appetite coming back is also getting me down...and the no exercise until 6 weeks is another contributing factor...

but i'm trying not to think about it :)


----------



## gigglebox

is bottle propping another one of those controversial things i'm not aware of?


----------



## hoping4girl

ah katie, I propped too. propped in a bouncer even if I had to pee really bad. what else are you supposed to do really...I propped while I was holding my boys too....I think....its been so freakin long I can't remember!!

yeah, not looking forward to iron...but...maybe i read it might help with the RLS...so that would be a plus. and maybe with the dizzy spells.....look on the bright side right?? now all i need is my 3 hour glucose to suck ass and my appointment will have been the worst ever!!!!

and I'll work on the pics, i have to shower so i can get the iron, one is on my back (no tramp stamp!!) so works best to get it when i'm naked anyways ;)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> just reloaded the page...katie, i totally relate. i used to have the lovely anorexia/bulimia combo going on in my teens, and it lingers, you know?
> 
> ok this is sick but a good day of not eating, when you just don't feel like it, feels almost as good (ok maybe better) than the sore muscles you get after working out.
> 
> when i was trying to lose weight (the healthy way! yay!) hubs suggested a food journal. i had to laugh...because food journals is just the BEST way to obsess about what food you're intaking.
> 
> but losing 38 pounds in 3 weeks has been great. sadly it's just stopped. and i can't breast feed so that's really getting me down...and the appetite coming back is also getting me down...and the no exercise until 6 weeks is another contributing factor...
> 
> but i'm trying not to think about it :)

It feels better. After a while, your abs start to feel like they've been doing situps, even if you havent.
Thats what bothers me about "healthy" dieting. it's still obsessive behaviour, and yet its perfectly okay if it has a name that's not a disease, KWIM? like the books...food and activity. And the numbers. And the scales. It's all obsessive, and it trains obsession. Whereas just eating when youre hungry and making better choices DOESNT. but I guess people need the obsession, right?

I was a puker. I very rarely starved. I did eat everything we owned though, on multiple occassions. I got pregnant and thought "what the fuck am i supposed to do now?" and then the morning sickness started and I think that magically 'cured' me of the harfing marathons.

Fuckin' having a baby is an addiction trigger. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie i don't even think you shared with us your tattoos, ho.
> 
> finally uploading wedding photos! only took me a year!
> 
> my god, are there any ugly women on here? i haven't found them yet.


Left hip-that music heart made of the bass and treble clef that everyone and their grandma has? I have it and i LOVE it. I dont care if its not original...it's mine, it means something, and I LOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEE it.

Right wrist-Green and black question mark. Think the Riddler. "betty cant quit carving question marks on my wrists, how come we're so alone? we waste away the days with nicotine and television samples of an era we hate to admit we embrace...we fail to represent, we fail to be content, we fail at everything we ever even try to attempt, and so the story goes, as only betty knows, it's time we take control." ...I was planning on driving off a cliff for a couple months. I was sitting on the roof of my car one day, staring off said cliff (by cliff I mean the top of a large hill that cuts off sharply and has cows at the bottom.) and contemplating if I was going to land on a cow or not and my phone rang, and my best friend started randomly singing The Future Freaks Me Out by Motion City Soundtrack at me. when we got off the phone, I looked down and decided that it was really fucking stupid to drive off a cliff. It was the day before my HS graduation =) Very teen-angsty, but its what it is <3


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> is bottle propping another one of those controversial things i'm not aware of?

YOURE LAZY AND IRRESPONSIBLE AND DONT DESERVE TO HAVE CHILDREN IF YOU CANT EVEN FEED THEM WITHOUT FEELING IMPOSED UPON!!!! is often the response.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> ah katie, I propped too. propped in a bouncer even if I had to pee really bad. what else are you supposed to do really...I propped while I was holding my boys too....I think....its been so freakin long I can't remember!!
> 
> yeah, not looking forward to iron...but...maybe i read it might help with the RLS...so that would be a plus. and maybe with the dizzy spells.....look on the bright side right?? now all i need is my 3 hour glucose to suck ass and my appointment will have been the worst ever!!!!
> 
> and I'll work on the pics, i have to shower so i can get the iron, one is on my back (no tramp stamp!!) so works best to get it when i'm naked anyways ;)

Oh baby!! :winkwink:

I've heard that reducing your vitamin C will help with RLS. It didn't with me, though.

happy showering!


----------



## Kristin52

..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> love my tattoos :D
> 
> Oh fuck yes, i love tattoos. TELL US ABOUT THEM!
> 
> (and no, this isnt one of those things where I say "tell me about your tattoos" so I can talk about mine. although I do like mine. We had this discussion about 100 pages back. We're not very bad =D )Click to expand...
> 
> I have 12 :)
> soon to be 13 when I get one for Ryland.Click to expand...
> 
> EEEP! At some point, can we have pictures and their attatched stories if thats not too terribly intrusive?Click to expand...

Ah yes when my son isnt sprawled across me napping...ON HIS BELLY..mwah ha ha



gigglebox said:


> is bottle propping another one of those controversial things i'm not aware of?




..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> is bottle propping another one of those controversial things i'm not aware of?
> 
> YOURE LAZY AND IRRESPONSIBLE AND DONT DESERVE TO HAVE CHILDREN IF YOU CANT EVEN FEED THEM WITHOUT FEELING IMPOSED UPON!!!! is often the response.Click to expand...

Soubds bout right


----------



## Kristin52

Got his cloth diapers in the mail today! So fucking cute until i realized i forgot to order the cloth liner :dohh:


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I just want everyone to know...
> 
> Des and Patrick are going to marry Kesslie in Utah because its socially acceptable there (sorry lia) and Laura is the most wonderful person you'll probably never meet.

You know, Cassie needs a husband too. ;) And Tyler can marry Variussa's daughter.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> toddlers and stoners are actually two of my favorite things in this world. If I wouldn't get arrested, I would maybe try to get toddlers stoned.

Stoned toddlers would make toddlerhood much easier to deal with. Get them calm with the munchies.


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> Got his cloth diapers in the mail today! So fucking cute until i realized i forgot to order the cloth liner :dohh:

Oh no! So which ones did you order?

I've still got mostly Sunbaby diapers, but I have some prefolds with Thirsties Duo covers. :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I just want everyone to know...
> 
> Des and Patrick are going to marry Kesslie in Utah because its socially acceptable there (sorry lia) and Laura is the most wonderful person you'll probably never meet.
> 
> You know, Cassie needs a husband too. ;) And Tyler can marry Variussa's daughter.Click to expand...

The tall one or the new one? =D A cougar hunter <3

ORRRR we can just go for a multimarriage communal thing. Go live up by the llamas in price.


----------



## ..katie..

Lia, how be your mouth?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Lia, how be your mouth?

Is OK. I really don't find root canals painful.


----------



## ..katie..

Because they drug you or because you have a mouth of steel?


Also, I am cutting my stripper hair. I am too very angry to not cut my hair, so I'm cutting my damn hair. off. all of it.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Because they drug you or because you have a mouth of steel?
> 
> 
> Also, I am cutting my stripper hair. I am too very angry to not cut my hair, so I'm cutting my damn hair. off. all of it.

I guess mouth of steel? They honestly just don't bug me. /shrug

Still mad at asshat? Did he do something else too?


----------



## hoping4girl

tattoos!! 
first is my dragon...I'd like to say there is a great story around it but there isn't, I just really liked the dragon. I tell people its puff....they think I'm super stoner b/c of it, but no....never touched the stuff. husband however.... :winkwink:

2nd is entwined palm trees, from the resort we stayed at in jamaica. best vacation ever!!! hubby and I have the same tattoo on our feet....yep. we are lame like that :) loved the resort, and i will be going back soon!!!
 



Attached Files:







1335462207312.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2









1335463656193.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Because they drug you or because you have a mouth of steel?
> 
> 
> Also, I am cutting my stripper hair. I am too very angry to not cut my hair, so I'm cutting my damn hair. off. all of it.
> 
> I guess mouth of steel? They honestly just don't bug me. /shrug
> 
> Still mad at asshat? Did he do something else too?Click to expand...

wow....i have mouth of pussies....I suck so bad at the dentist!!!

I loved my short hair...but cant find a hairdresser here who cuts likemine back home....i miss her so much!! so yeah...mine is growing out....


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Because they drug you or because you have a mouth of steel?
> 
> 
> Also, I am cutting my stripper hair. I am too very angry to not cut my hair, so I'm cutting my damn hair. off. all of it.
> 
> I guess mouth of steel? They honestly just don't bug me. /shrug
> 
> Still mad at asshat? Did he do something else too?Click to expand...


yes, still mad at asshat. No, other than continuing to exist, he hasn't done anything else.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> holy balls em, those last two weeks FLEW by! seems like only yesterday you hit 12! crazy!
> 
> ---
> personal rant, flipped out at hubs this morning. i tried to roll him over last night because he was snoring. he woke up and was a total dick. "i don't know what you want me to do! you're yelling at me for something i can't control!"
> 
> i said, "i wasn't yelling, i have been trying to gently push you for an hour."
> 
> "well, you weren't gentle enough. i don't know where my nasal strip went!"
> 
> and on it went until he rolled over and passed out immediately. i stayed up crying and stewing in rage for a half hour.
> 
> Des slept soundly.
> 
> so i confronted him about it in the morning as i was still totally heated. god forbid i rob him of 5 minutes of sleep, right? fucking dick!
> 
> and you know what? he didn't even know that happened. doesn't remember. was super confused as to why i was mad at him.
> 
> so in the end i just feel mad AND stupid, and i feel like my feelings are unjustified.
> 
> oh well.

Can I trade? Mine remembers when I yell at him for snoring, AND holds it against me, even though I got less sleep than him due to his snoring.. and we both work.



gigglebox said:


> not a chance he would. he once woke me up during his watch because he couldn't stay up with the baby. this was during his week off work so no work as an excuse.
> 
> but now he works and i understand, but a little appreciation by just telling me he appreciates it all would be nice. that was something i said this morning ("do you have any idea how hard i try to not have your life interrupted at all?"). he said then he appreciates it, but he doesn't say things like that without prompting.
> 
> i am kind of fearful that my first mothers' day/first wedding anniversary is going to leave me upset...i mean, the man didn't even bring me a gift in the hospital after i told him it's customary.
> 
> note: the above two significant dates are on the same day for me this year.

Ahhem, Last year, My husband had to actually ask me (on our anniversary) if its a gift giving occasion. Anniversary ruined.



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._
> 
> Dare we ask? What did asshole(s) do?Click to expand...
> 
> Tyson. Fucking. Wiley. Per always, per ususal, per fucking DUH.
> 
> He wants an apology from my family...???????? FOR BEING COLD TO HIM! AFTER HE LEFT HIS PREGNANT GIRLFRIEND WITH NO MONEY TO MOVE INTO THEIR HOUSE. AND THEN HAD SEX WITH EVERYTHING, PULSE NOT REQUIRED.
> 
> FROM MY PARENTS!!!Click to expand...

Tyson can shove his apology demands up his ass. He owes THEM The apology. Kthx.



..katie.. said:


> Sarah, can I send you on a hit? It's not very far from where you live...In fact, you could probably manage it while doing your daily run arounds.
> 
> 
> I am sleepless. This child didn't sleep all night long. At all. NOPE. There is not enough coffee. My stomach feels like its eating my diapragm. there is an h in that word, you just can't see it. Ninja H. O'finnigan is sleeping now, but I can't. He has a buttrash...sort of. he has bleedybuttbumps. I want to murder tyson. Like, really want him just to die so no one has to deal with him anymore. I've never wished actual DEATH on anyone. ever. Even john edwards lol. It's not like I wish him horribly ill will. I just want him to have a very fast acting std and die from complications, like genital warts getting in his throat and blocking his airway.
> 
> Or, like, a rabid grizzly bear deaing him.
> 
> Fuck. the first time I typed that it said 'grizzly dear' which doesn't make sense, but 'dearing' really means "eating"
> 
> 
> sos? SOS? O_O
> 
> 
> Also, because i'm a constant and consistant bitcher, when I don't sleep, my body thinks its preparing for one of those marathon binges where you don't sleep for a week and spend all your time either drinking yourself silly or eating the entire mcdonalds dollar menu five times over just to flush it five minutes after. So, basically, not only do I want to murder that ugly piece of shit, I also want to binge while doing it. And then maybe go run. Because that makes perfect sense, huh.
> 
> FMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMLFMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMFLMF

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You need a nap :(



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> not a chance he would. he once woke me up during his watch because he couldn't stay up with the baby. this was during his week off work so no work as an excuse.
> 
> but now he works and i understand, but a little appreciation by just telling me he appreciates it all would be nice. that was something i said this morning ("do you have any idea how hard i try to not have your life interrupted at all?"). he said then he appreciates it, but he doesn't say things like that without prompting.
> 
> i am kind of fearful that my first mothers' day/first wedding anniversary is going to leave me upset...i mean, the man didn't even bring me a gift in the hospital after i told him it's customary.
> 
> note: the above two significant dates are on the same day for me this year.
> 
> Oh, yours too, huh?
> 
> I work so hard not to disrupt him at night... no appreciation (expressed). No gift after birth. Fuck, no CARD after the birth. I had to pitch a fit and eventually he got me something, but it involved a huge hormonal crying fit. Which is something I said twice I didnt' really want, he got the wrong size, and I had to return it for something I DID want.
> 
> Oh well. <3 At least he's good with her when he's awake. (And she's not howling for boobies.)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, men suck. Lets go to an island.Click to expand...

I love mine though :( even when he sucks, and I would miss him.. but I think it's because there's very few occasions when he actually does suck at life :)



..katie.. said:


> I just want everyone to know...
> 
> Des and Patrick are going to marry Kesslie in Utah because its socially acceptable there (sorry lia) and Laura is the most wonderful person you'll probably never meet.

Uh.. My son's going to be single forever... :( He can marry Jules' daughter!!



gigglebox said:


> YOWZA!
> 
> isn't it great? god i love not being pregnant anymore...
> 
> er...
> 
> sorry ash. but it doesn't matter because you're going into labor soon! it's happening in the next 3 days. LISTEN TO ME TYLER, I COMMAND THEE.

........ :( Im going to be perpetually pregnant. I just know it. It's ok, people besides me think I look cute this way =/


----------



## ..katie..

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/IMAG0063.jpg


God im an idiot.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> katie i don't even think you shared with us your tattoos, ho.
> 
> finally uploading wedding photos! only took me a year!
> 
> my god, are there any ugly women on here? i haven't found them yet.

*points to self* right here ;) lmao



..katie.. said:


> https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/IMAG0063.jpg
> 
> 
> God im an idiot.

:) youre so purty :) And camera obsessed <3


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> i meant more along the lines of "ditch the dudes and start a Woman vs Wild group on a tropical island where we can all bitch about our periods while eating mangos and getting fantastic tans." island lol
> 
> I hope you get to go to your island soon though =D =D

I burn easily :(


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Because they drug you or because you have a mouth of steel?
> 
> 
> Also, I am cutting my stripper hair. I am too very angry to not cut my hair, so I'm cutting my damn hair. off. all of it.
> 
> I guess mouth of steel? They honestly just don't bug me. /shrug
> 
> Still mad at asshat? Did he do something else too?Click to expand...
> 
> wow....i have mouth of pussies....I suck so bad at the dentist!!!
> 
> I loved my short hair...but cant find a hairdresser here who cuts likemine back home....i miss her so much!! so yeah...mine is growing out....Click to expand...

Ok, confession time. The dentist is my ultimate fear. I cry like a baby and have to drug myself up on valium. Obviously can't do that while preggo so I'm avoiding the dentist. Teeth and gums freak the fuck out of me. I will be segregating my child when they're in that tooth wobbling stage. Fucking gross, I can't even begin to express it.


----------



## ashiozz

You're not alone emerald, and Ive only had 2 cavities :( lol


----------



## Emerald87

Bitches, I have a baby to marry off too

*sulks in corner*


----------



## ashiozz

Oh wait! Emerald, you know, Ty could have a need for an australian woman ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i meant more along the lines of "ditch the dudes and start a Woman vs Wild group on a tropical island where we can all bitch about our periods while eating mangos and getting fantastic tans." island lol
> 
> I hope you get to go to your island soon though =D =D
> 
> I burn easily :(Click to expand...

that's what sunscreen and funny looking hats are for ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> katie i don't even think you shared with us your tattoos, ho.
> 
> finally uploading wedding photos! only took me a year!
> 
> my god, are there any ugly women on here? i haven't found them yet.
> 
> *points to self* right here ;) lmao
> 
> man i think everyone is gorgeous but me!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/IMAG0063.jpg
> 
> 
> God im an idiot.Click to expand...
> 
> :) youre so purty :) And camera obsessed <3Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

Emerald87 said:


> Bitches, I have a baby to marry off too
> 
> *sulks in corner*

I have three.....but I guess my boys aren't babies anymore, I keep telling them that...altho I'm pretty sure Luke will be coming out of the closet at some point in time, so not sure I will need to marry him off...depends on what state he lives in at the time :winkwink:


----------



## ashiozz

Aww nothin wrong with that, as long as he finds someone to love :)


Mitch and I agree our son can be gay all he wants, but we want grandbabies, so he needs a surrogate mommy. lol


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> Aww nothin wrong with that, as long as he finds someone to love :)
> 
> 
> Mitch and I agree our son can be gay all he wants, but we want grandbabies, so he needs a surrogate mommy. lol

I'll have to tell him that when he comes out!! I know he's only almost 7 but still....I know if I signed him up for dance class he would excel ;) I have accepted it, DH is a little leary, but I don't mind :) and he likes playing with hair, so I might get lucky and have a hairdresser in the family!!!


----------



## ashiozz

OMG wouldnt that be amazing? :) Men do hair better than females usually too.. My husband is not gay, clearly, BUT he can highlight my hair realllllly well.... 0.o its odd to me, My step dad was the same... My mom not so much... so the boys are the only ones allowed to touch my hair.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i meant more along the lines of "ditch the dudes and start a Woman vs Wild group on a tropical island where we can all bitch about our periods while eating mangos and getting fantastic tans." island lol
> 
> I hope you get to go to your island soon though =D =D
> 
> I burn easily :(Click to expand...

me too :nope:


----------



## Kristin52

I have a migraine.


----------



## Emerald87

Katie. I want conception story. I'm assuming by the sheer douchness of FOB, that this wasn't planned? However I may be wrong. Give me background. Where you met, duration of relationship, finding out about baby, scans etc :D
I'm sitting on a train and I need them gossips.

Btw you're perty!!!


----------



## ..katie..

I've always wondered how one can tell someone is gay. My gaydar is completely off I guess... Like, unless someone comes up to me and says "i'm straight" or "i'm gay" i have no clue. It just never occured to me to wonder lol


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> I've always wondered how one can tell someone is gay. My gaydar is completely off I guess... Like, unless someone comes up to me and says "i'm straight" or "i'm gay" i have no clue. It just never occured to me to wonder lol

I'm going to brag about my gaydar, it's awesome. They don't even need to talk and I can pick 'em.

However my husband would like to add that his gaydar says if he's a guy, and he's got a cock in his mouth, chances are he's gay. I married a classy man.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Katie. I want conception story. I'm assuming by the sheer douchness of FOB, that this wasn't planned? However I may be wrong. Give me background. Where you met, duration of relationship, finding out about baby, scans etc :D
> I'm sitting on a train and I need them gossips.
> 
> Btw you're perty!!!

Thank you!

Real conception story? We got drunk and had a foursome with his best friend and some girl the bestie took home. It involved a vibrator and otter pops.

Yeah, classy.


I met tyson when I moved to green river and got a job at smiths. he was a deli guy and I was a bakery girl. I was taking my cna class at the time. Anyway, one day, Blink's Enema Of The State was playing in the back and i FREAKED OUT and questioned all the workers whos cd it was. It was his, of course. So then I ended up giving him a ride home and we sang songs and I met his son and his live-in baby mama and we became friends really rapidly. And then one day i punched him in the chest and he grabbed me and kissed me. It's all very dramatic from there, but yeah. We moved in together shortly afterwards (the girl moved. long story there, too. NOT OF MY HOMEWRECKING DOING!!!) and didn't have sex until well after we shared a house, amazingly enough.

Aaaannnndddd two years later, I got pregnant.

We were together two years. He was more calm than me when we found out we were having a little person. No doctor appt that we have ever been to had us on good terms, except for the last one, but thats cuz he was getting his bang on with someone else, why wouldn't he be happy?

Anywho, yeah. I loved him. For real. I think I still do, which is ridiculous. You shouldnt be able to love and hate someone so much at once. Buuuut he's a dick, liar, assmonger, etc, and I can't deal with that, and WONT deal with that, so here we are.


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> I have a migraine.

I'm sorry =/


----------



## ..katie..

OH! the picture was not to show everyone how god dang smokin' i am. It was to show the hair. I literally just grabbed chunks and cut.
BUT NOT BAD, huh??


----------



## ashiozz

LOL my gaydar ids amazing too ;)


----------



## ashiozz

not at alllll :) silly question: But if you had a foursome could it really be that patrick is biologically Tyson's best friends son? Is there any chance of that? Im really odd in thinking about that 0.o Ive been watching too much Maury/Jerry Springer..


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> not at alllll :) silly question: But if you had a foursome could it really be that patrick is biologically Tyson's best friends son? Is there any chance of that? Im really odd in thinking about that 0.o Ive been watching too much Maury/Jerry Springer..

Erm, orgy might be a better word, actually.

ty on me, me on girl, girl on ty's friend.

No penis touched the vagina it didn't belong to.


Trrruuuusssssttttt me, if there was ANY shot patrick wasn't his, i'd be waving that flag around constantly.

I much prefer jerry springer over maury, although i dont particularly like either. at least in JS you get stories other than 'who my baby daddy'


----------



## hoping4girl

I had a gay friend in high school...altho he wouldn't admit he was gay....he was way flaming. :)

Nice story Katie :) My husband would be jealous about the foursome ;) and I do love the hair...I couldn't make mine even...I get that from my mother. She used to cut my bangs...and her line of evenness was my eyebrows...so I looked like a dork all the time :( 

sorry bout the migrane em....those suck balls....


----------



## hoping4girl

katie your making me horny knock it off!!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> not at alllll :) silly question: But if you had a foursome could it really be that patrick is biologically Tyson's best friends son? Is there any chance of that? Im really odd in thinking about that 0.o Ive been watching too much Maury/Jerry Springer..
> 
> Erm, orgy might be a better word, actually.
> 
> ty on me, me on girl, girl on ty's friend.
> 
> No penis touched the vagina it didn't belong to.
> 
> 
> Trrruuuusssssttttt me, if there was ANY shot patrick wasn't his, i'd be waving that flag around constantly.
> 
> I much prefer jerry springer over maury, although i dont particularly like either. at least in JS you get stories other than 'who my baby daddy'Click to expand...

That makes more sense.. Ok.. I think part of me was HOPING You had a shot at a less scummy baby daddy :( lmao


----------



## ..katie..

I cant get mine straight either, but I use a weird unevener scissor thing. whatever those are called. Designed to make things uneven lol


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> not at alllll :) silly question: But if you had a foursome could it really be that patrick is biologically Tyson's best friends son? Is there any chance of that? Im really odd in thinking about that 0.o Ive been watching too much Maury/Jerry Springer..
> 
> Erm, orgy might be a better word, actually.
> 
> ty on me, me on girl, girl on ty's friend.
> 
> No penis touched the vagina it didn't belong to.
> 
> 
> Trrruuuusssssttttt me, if there was ANY shot patrick wasn't his, i'd be waving that flag around constantly.
> 
> I much prefer jerry springer over maury, although i dont particularly like either. at least in JS you get stories other than 'who my baby daddy'Click to expand...
> 
> That makes more sense.. Ok.. I think part of me was HOPING You had a shot at a less scummy baby daddy :( lmaoClick to expand...


lmao, there was a boy at my mom's work that was nutso over me. Idk why but he decided I would be his. i never was, because I really am the ever faithful girlfriend of awesomeness. I forget other guys exist even. Anyway, after I told my mom i was knocked up, she said "is there any chance at all it could be josh's?"

i died laughing.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> katie your making me horny knock it off!!

:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Katie. I want conception story. I'm assuming by the sheer douchness of FOB, that this wasn't planned? However I may be wrong. Give me background. Where you met, duration of relationship, finding out about baby, scans etc :D
> I'm sitting on a train and I need them gossips.
> 
> Btw you're perty!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Real conception story? We got drunk and had a foursome with his best friend and some girl the bestie took home. It involved a vibrator and otter pops.
> 
> Yeah, classy.
> 
> 
> I met tyson when I moved to green river and got a job at smiths. he was a deli guy and I was a bakery girl. I was taking my cna class at the time. Anyway, one day, Blink's Enema Of The State was playing in the back and i FREAKED OUT and questioned all the workers whos cd it was. It was his, of course. So then I ended up giving him a ride home and we sang songs and I met his son and his live-in baby mama and we became friends really rapidly. And then one day i punched him in the chest and he grabbed me and kissed me. It's all very dramatic from there, but yeah. We moved in together shortly afterwards (the girl moved. long story there, too. NOT OF MY HOMEWRECKING DOING!!!) and didn't have sex until well after we shared a house, amazingly enough.
> 
> Aaaannnndddd two years later, I got pregnant.
> 
> We were together two years. He was more calm than me when we found out we were having a little person. No doctor appt that we have ever been to had us on good terms, except for the last one, but thats cuz he was getting his bang on with someone else, why wouldn't he be happy?
> 
> Anywho, yeah. I loved him. For real. I think I still do, which is ridiculous. You shouldnt be able to love and hate someone so much at once. Buuuut he's a dick, liar, assmonger, etc, and I can't deal with that, and WONT deal with that, so here we are.Click to expand...

Best conception story I've ever heard. Ours is boring - planned for a baby, had lots of sex around ov time. There was the occasional vibrator.

Sooooo... Since the act was so convoluted, are you sure it's his? Like can't you at least try to say it's the vibrator's son? I'm sure it treats you better and is loyal. It's worth a shot I guess... ;)

I'm sorry to hear he fucked you over so much :( you don't deserve that and neither does patrick. Little old man is very lucky to have you, at least you won't let the kid down.


----------



## ashiozz

hehe, my conception story is so boring neither one of us know when it happened exactly -.-.. we were trying too.. and im sure it happened in our bedroom at some point. Real interestin'... lmao


----------



## hoping4girl

Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;) 
we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Best conception story I've ever heard. Ours is boring - planned for a baby, had lots of sex around ov time. There was the occasional vibrator.
> 
> Sooooo... Since the act was so convoluted, are you sure it's his? Like can't you at least try to say it's the vibrator's son? I'm sure it treats you better and is loyal. It's worth a shot I guess... ;)
> 
> I'm sorry to hear he fucked you over so much :( you don't deserve that and neither does patrick. Little old man is very lucky to have you, at least you won't let the kid down.

There's nothing boring about sex. even boring sex is good sex. bad boring sex is good sex.
god damnit i hate celibacy. SO FREAKING MUCH.

It'd be more likely to be a cherry otter pop's than the vibrators...unfortunately, the otter pop is now melted and gone, so there's no chance of child support there. =/

In all honesty, I fucked him over too. I didnt start until after he started getting sloppy with his lies, but I had my fair share of douchiness. But, that being said, I am not the drug addict or compulsive liar, or the man with two children he doesnt see, in this situation...so I'm glad patrick has me, too. Mostly i'm glad I have patrick <3


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)

I like toys too. I'm incapable of an orgasm unless it involves A LOT of time or a toy. And i'm more of a literotica gal than a porn girl. idk...words get me more than pictures.

I'm sorry its been so rough on you =/


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)

I want ALL the stories-es!!!!

And ours may have been the bed (most likely) or the lounge, or the floor, maybe the computer chair?


----------



## ashiozz

porn makes me giggle 0.o

Im completely unable to take it seriously or get turned on by it....


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)
> 
> I want ALL the stories-es!!!!
> 
> And ours may have been the bed (most likely) or the lounge, or the floor, maybe the computer chair?Click to expand...

You guys are more interesting than we are lmao.. but I had a roommate at the time..


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)
> 
> I like toys too. I'm incapable of an orgasm unless it involves A LOT of time or a toy. And i'm more of a literotica gal than a porn girl. idk...words get me more than pictures.
> 
> I'm sorry its been so rough on you =/Click to expand...

I love a good sexy book. Gets me all excited. Tried porn and just didn't do it for me, even tried the story line ones but still nothing. I need emotion with my sex.

As for orgasms, I'm not going there. I've always had trouble :(


----------



## Ems77

I am sure as hell glad I read fast... dayum, 11 pages! LOL



gigglebox said:


> ash--i was only on motrin by day 2...granted it was partially due to percocet making me feel really doped up. but now i have a bottle of that on reserve!
> 
> v--if you give birth before ash, she might kill you.

And I would not blame her in the least!:haha:



Emerald87 said:


> Erm... 2 weeks notice?

Mine too! At least two... if not less? Fingers crossed. 



Emerald87 said:


> And Ash, you're not a failure. On the contrary, you're a very effective gestator. I'd totally take you on as a surrogate.

I agree! And awesome statement Emerald, way to take a frustrating situation and look at the good of it! You deserve every bit of that 50 dollars you found:thumbup:



..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> i am such a pissy little piss pot right now.
> 
> GRRROWWWLFACE I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE.
> _damnfuckingassmongerdouchebagtittyfacebuttheadstupidfaces._
> 
> Dare we ask? What did asshole(s) do?Click to expand...
> 
> Tyson. Fucking. Wiley. Per always, per ususal, per fucking DUH.
> 
> He wants an apology from my family...???????? FOR BEING COLD TO HIM! AFTER HE LEFT HIS PREGNANT GIRLFRIEND WITH NO MONEY TO MOVE INTO THEIR HOUSE. AND THEN HAD SEX WITH EVERYTHING, PULSE NOT REQUIRED.
> 
> FROM MY PARENTS!!!Click to expand...

No freakin way... what the hell planet does he think he's on?



..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> giant baby just took down 6 ounces...
> 
> is that normal? i might have a future butter ball on my hands...
> 
> edit: - about half an ounce
> 
> Mine did that from time to time.
> 
> My skinny old man, two weeks and some days younger than des, takes a minimum of four every feeding.Click to expand...

I love love love how you refer to him as 'old man' Skinny, cranky, tiny whichever... love it all! 



..katie.. said:


> Do you ever wonder who our mystery guest is? We always have "__ members and 1 guest"
> 
> Who the fuck cares what a bunch of women with fetusbabies/babies/toddlers are talking about on the internet?
> 
> Give you a hint, Guest.
> 
> dogs
> boobs
> boob milk
> lack of sex
> lack of sleep
> lack of sleep sex
> food
> dieting, sort of
> neurosis
> meds
> drugs
> family
> how stupid men are
> crying babies that dont ever sleep
> cooterpimples
> and mainly....Mac n' Cheese
> 
> 
> So please, go get a freaking log in so at least we have a name.

Amen sister!:haha:



..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> I just ate re-heated dominos for breakfast. oh yes.
> and I think ryland just took a shit. someone want to offer their assistance? smells like a big one, which I kinda hope it is, hasn't pooped in 2 days so we gave him diluted prune juice .
> 
> convo of the night...
> me-I ate a prune. are you happy?
> mom-very. you will poo.
> me-I didn't know prunes were just dried plums. why dont they call it 'plum juice'?? they'd sell more that way.
> mom-yes, but they're prunes, not plums.
> me-the only difference is amount of water!
> mom-yeah?
> me-and they dont fucking call grape juice 'raisin juice' *huffs off*
> 
> 
> wtf i'm like a four year old.
> 
> First joke I ever made up all by myself...
> 
> 'whats one infinity plus one infinity and one?'
> 'To Infinity And Beyond!'
> 
> i thought i was hot shit, man.Click to expand...

Hey, but it's true! 



..katie.. said:


> Anyway, 38 weeks vs 1 week postpartum.




Kristin52 said:


> 41+1 being induced.
> 3 weeks PP.
> fucks yes.

Both you guys look awesome!! 



gigglebox said:


> is bottle propping another one of those controversial things i'm not aware of?

Of course there is, lol, what would we all fight about if there weren't so many damn controversies? I did that a lot with my first. My Aunt even said something to me once; I told her to fuck off (not in those words of course lol). 



Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I just want everyone to know...
> 
> Des and Patrick are going to marry Kesslie in Utah because its socially acceptable there (sorry lia) and Laura is the most wonderful person you'll probably never meet.
> 
> You know, Cassie needs a husband too. ;) And Tyler can marry Variussa's daughter.Click to expand...

That's what I was going to say! LOL My Mom lives in Az, visits for getting to know each other shouldn't be too hard. LOL



hoping4girl said:


> wow....i have mouth of pussies....I suck so bad at the dentist!!!

Yeah... my doctor prescribed me xanax for the dentist... I am horrible and have minor panic attacks. 



..katie.. said:


> I've always wondered how one can tell someone is gay. My gaydar is completely off I guess... Like, unless someone comes up to me and says "i'm straight" or "i'm gay" i have no clue. It just never occured to me to wonder lol

Mine sucks too. I was going to a gay bar regularly with a friend of mine from my old place of work and even then I couldn't tell! LOL, she used to always make fun of me for it:haha:


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> As for orgasms, I'm not going there. I've always had trouble :(

 Me too, can't orgasm vaginally to save my life, and my clit gives great ones, but it requires a lot of damn work!:growlmad:


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)
> 
> I like toys too. I'm incapable of an orgasm unless it involves A LOT of time or a toy. And i'm more of a literotica gal than a porn girl. idk...words get me more than pictures.
> 
> I'm sorry its been so rough on you =/Click to expand...

thanks, its ok tho...it seems to have worked out just fine in the end right?? well...I guess we will see how my pooing goes in the next 3 months...that will be the test :winkwink: 
I don't O either w/out help...funny story: DH decided he loved the name Oliver, I didn't. He said, we will have sex, whoever cums first gets to decide on Oliver or not! We started out, I got my toy out right away and of course came first, I'm not stupid..I wanted to win!!! He was bummed he lost, but still hasn't figured out that I totally cheated using the toy :winkwink: not that we would use Oliver anyway, I picked Logan for a boy...cuz I love me some Wolverine... :haha:
I love reading it too...hence why I haven't read 50 shades of gray yet, I don't want to get all horned up when DH isn't home :winkwink: or.....maybe I should.....but it feels weird reading it when my boys are home!!! :dohh: 
I laugh at porn sometimes too....and I don't like watching girls give BJ's... because I don't like deepthroating...hearing a girl gag totally doesn't turn me on!!!


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)
> 
> I want ALL the stories-es!!!!
> 
> And ours may have been the bed (most likely) or the lounge, or the floor, maybe the computer chair?Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are more interesting than we are lmao.. but I had a roommate at the time..Click to expand...

Nooooooo, I'm exceedingly vanilla. One partner my whole life, no threesomes or orgies. Toys are very recent. Seen porn a max of three times, once for a laugh and once applying to a friends computer to get him in trouble. No anal.... Ever. But I'm happy and I enjoy living through others lol.


----------



## Kristin52

Vaurissa said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> As for orgasms, I'm not going there. I've always had trouble :(
> 
> Me too, can't orgasm vaginally to save my life, and my clit gives great ones, but it requires a lot of damn work!:growlmad:Click to expand...

same. vibrator +clit = OMG. :winkwink:


----------



## hoping4girl

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)
> 
> I want ALL the stories-es!!!!
> 
> And ours may have been the bed (most likely) or the lounge, or the floor, maybe the computer chair?Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are more interesting than we are lmao.. but I had a roommate at the time..Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo, I'm exceedingly vanilla. One partner my whole life, no threesomes or orgies. Toys are very recent. Seen porn a max of three times, once for a laugh and once applying to a friends computer to get him in trouble. No anal.... Ever. But I'm happy and I enjoy living through others lol.Click to expand...

hey I've only had 3, and the first one was my ex husband, he doesn't count b/c I couldn't feel it. so two...when I remember about that second one :winkwink: it wasn't that great either....so I pick DH as my only...cuz it rocks with him....and he's up for anything...but I haven't been brave enough to try anal either. Once I let him put a toy ON it, not IN it, mostly because I was drinking malibu black at the time, and that crap makes me super horny!!!


----------



## Kristin52

Vaurissa said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> As for orgasms, I'm not going there. I've always had trouble :(
> 
> Me too, can't orgasm vaginally to save my life, and my clit gives great ones, but it requires a lot of damn work!:growlmad:Click to expand...




Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)
> 
> I want ALL the stories-es!!!!
> 
> And ours may have been the bed (most likely) or the lounge, or the floor, maybe the computer chair?Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are more interesting than we are lmao.. but I had a roommate at the time..Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo, I'm exceedingly vanilla. One partner my whole life, no threesomes or orgies. Toys are very recent. Seen porn a max of three times, once for a laugh and once applying to a friends computer to get him in trouble. No anal.... Ever. But I'm happy and I enjoy living through others lol.Click to expand...



I'm boring. Had a few partners (not at once LOL ) but I'm not one for 'fun' sex... lol, im really boring in bed and I'll admit it.


----------



## hoping4girl

OH! i was on the adam and eve webpage the other day looking for new toys....that made me horny too....


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> No penis touched the vagina it didn't belong to.

LMAO! Love the phrase. I had one like that once in Germany with my ex hubby.
My conception story is boring too. We tried for 10 months to conceive this one, so it's a boring on the bed story because we were on it like clock work every night before sleepy time. LOL 

With my oldest we were headed from Washington to Illinois, so she was conceived somewhere in the middle, not sure which state! I was young, we fucked like rabbits. LOL

Here's a picture of my one and only tattoo. It's mine and my children's initials. Didn't finish it because I am so utterly pain INtolerant. There was supossed to be another flower and vines and four more flowers with vines, I'll draw a mock up I guess, lol, but nope... ouchie! Kinda glad I didn't now that I have to ADD a letter... oh, the pain, sigh. LOL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0394.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Emerald87

Ladies. Help.

What do contractions feel like? I'm having god awful cramps, really fucking sharp and no joke, the stabbing pain is radiating to my vagina. I'm really worried cuz it hurts bad. What's going on?


----------



## ashiozz

I would call the doctor and be seen aSAP .. I had no pains like that that early and its good to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm in sydney visiting my father. There are doctors and hospitals but none I know and the hospital stay will be long. Ack.

I'll wait it out, if it's like this tonight I'll go to emergency.


----------



## ashiozz

Even just calling might help -- i had bleeding back at that time about- no pain, but it was a popped blood vessel and calling made me feel better =/ 

They can tell you if something is normal or not. Do keep an eye on it though <3


----------



## gigglebox

still catching up. MIL offered to watch Des so i could nap, so off i went in a hurry!



..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> katie i don't even think you shared with us your tattoos, ho.
> 
> finally uploading wedding photos! only took me a year!
> 
> my god, are there any ugly women on here? i haven't found them yet.
> 
> 
> Left hip-that music heart made of the bass and treble clef that everyone and their grandma has? I have it and i LOVE it. I dont care if its not original...it's mine, it means something, and I LOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEE it.
> 
> Right wrist-Green and black question mark. Think the Riddler. "betty cant quit carving question marks on my wrists, how come we're so alone? we waste away the days with nicotine and television samples of an era we hate to admit we embrace...we fail to represent, we fail to be content, we fail at everything we ever even try to attempt, and so the story goes, as only betty knows, it's time we take control." ...I was planning on driving off a cliff for a couple months. I was sitting on the roof of my car one day, staring off said cliff (by cliff I mean the top of a large hill that cuts off sharply and has cows at the bottom.) and contemplating if I was going to land on a cow or not and my phone rang, and my best friend started randomly singing The Future Freaks Me Out by Motion City Soundtrack at me. when we got off the phone, I looked down and decided that it was really fucking stupid to drive off a cliff. It was the day before my HS graduation =) Very teen-angsty, but its what it is <3Click to expand...

suicide seems to be the theme of my day! MIL's best friend's daughter's best friend (following?) tried to kill herself i think yesterday. she was asking me my advice on the situation since her friend was thinking about not letting her daughter visit her suicidal friend. so, as someone speaking from personal experience (thanks high school! hospitalized at 14) i gave her my opinion on NOT isolating said friend. really i think there's nothing worse! anyway, teenage angst is a powerful thing...it makes you think stupid things. it makes things like suicide seems like a great fucking idea! did you ever see or read girl, interrupted? she makes a point in that book about how once it's in your head it's your go-to. "miss the train, kill yourself." i have to laugh because it's so true!

not to get all "real" on y'all...

...um...

BUNNIES!



..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> is bottle propping another one of those controversial things i'm not aware of?
> 
> YOURE LAZY AND IRRESPONSIBLE AND DONT DESERVE TO HAVE CHILDREN IF YOU CANT EVEN FEED THEM WITHOUT FEELING IMPOSED UPON!!!! is often the response.Click to expand...

i don't think of this makes me an innocent person, a tolerant person, or an ignorant person, but i'm continuously surprised by the shit that is considered controversial.


Kristin52 said:


> Got his cloth diapers in the mail today! So fucking cute until i realized i forgot to order the cloth liner :dohh:

let me know how those go. have you used them before? i'm considering them, as i told Lia earlier. actually she gave me some links to ones she suggested...she's good for tree-hugging questions like that ;)


Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> toddlers and stoners are actually two of my favorite things in this world. If I wouldn't get arrested, I would maybe try to get toddlers stoned.
> 
> Stoned toddlers would make toddlerhood much easier to deal with. Get them calm with the munchies.Click to expand...

you know, as i was corrupted super young, now when i see little kids the age i was when i started getting into shit it just makes me really depressed. i'm like, holy shit, i was so young and innocent and i was doing that?! crazy! but then again i knew what i was doing...if you get toddlers stoned, i imagine they wouldn't "get it"...but it would probably just amplify their personalities lol


..katie.. said:


> Because they drug you or because you have a mouth of steel?
> 
> 
> Also, I am cutting my stripper hair. I am too very angry to not cut my hair, so I'm cutting my damn hair. off. all of it.

i have a very hard time deciding who i hate more: the dentist or the gynecologist. i think i actually prefer ob/gyn now that i've had the labor experience...it makes exposed genitalia fears a thing of the past! but the dentist? you know if you're going there you get discomfort, possibly topped off with news of some horribly procedure you're going to need in the future.



hoping4girl said:


> tattoos!!
> first is my dragon...I'd like to say there is a great story around it but there isn't, I just really liked the dragon. I tell people its puff....they think I'm super stoner b/c of it, but no....never touched the stuff. husband however.... :winkwink:
> 
> 2nd is entwined palm trees, from the resort we stayed at in jamaica. best vacation ever!!! hubby and I have the same tattoo on our feet....yep. we are lame like that :) loved the resort, and i will be going back soon!!!

it's the year of the dragon so you can just say it's for your baby this year!


hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Because they drug you or because you have a mouth of steel?
> 
> 
> Also, I am cutting my stripper hair. I am too very angry to not cut my hair, so I'm cutting my damn hair. off. all of it.
> 
> I guess mouth of steel? They honestly just don't bug me. /shrug
> 
> Still mad at asshat? Did he do something else too?Click to expand...
> 
> wow....i have mouth of pussies....I suck so bad at the dentist!!!
> 
> I loved my short hair...but cant find a hairdresser here who cuts likemine back home....i miss her so much!! so yeah...mine is growing out....Click to expand...




..katie.. said:


> https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/IMAG0063.jpg
> 
> 
> God im an idiot.

i think i fucked my my multi-quote. oops...

but. hair. i like the shorter look. it feels amazing, doesn't it? i love getting it cut...but then it's like insta-regret.


----------



## hoping4girl

I myself would def call em. Hope its nothing!!!


----------



## Emerald87

This sucks. I'm in the industry and I have no idea who to call. I don't have a midwife until next month.


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> porn makes me giggle 0.o
> 
> Im completely unable to take it seriously or get turned on by it....

you just haven't watched good porn then ;) 
have you tried books/stories? literotica is pretty sweet since you can choose the category of porn you'd like.

or just get a porn with a story line, where characters seem to have a relationship instead of like a "hi, i'm the new office whore, let's fuck!"


Vaurissa said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> As for orgasms, I'm not going there. I've always had trouble :(
> 
> Me too, can't orgasm vaginally to save my life, and my clit gives great ones, but it requires a lot of damn work!:growlmad:Click to expand...

i've heard that it's not possible to have internal orgasms, according to Dan Savage (who i love by the way). according to him, anyone who orgasms in certain positions is likely doing so because their clit is being inadvertently stimulated by rubbing against another body part, etc.


hoping4girl said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ours is the same way em....lots o sex...some porn thrown in...man i love porn...and toys....always toys.... ;)
> we got preggers last jan, I mc in march, and we were trying ever since, w/ mc in july and 2 chemicals :( but, I wouldn't have it any other way...I will *hopefully* be having my girl soon!!! not that you asked me, but I figured I'd lay my story on you too ;)
> 
> I like toys too. I'm incapable of an orgasm unless it involves A LOT of time or a toy. And i'm more of a literotica gal than a porn girl. idk...words get me more than pictures.
> 
> I'm sorry its been so rough on you =/Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, its ok tho...it seems to have worked out just fine in the end right?? well...I guess we will see how my pooing goes in the next 3 months...that will be the test :winkwink:
> I don't O either w/out help...funny story: DH decided he loved the name Oliver, I didn't. He said, we will have sex, whoever cums first gets to decide on Oliver or not! We started out, I got my toy out right away and of course came first, I'm not stupid..I wanted to win!!! He was bummed he lost, but still hasn't figured out that I totally cheated using the toy :winkwink: not that we would use Oliver anyway, I* picked Logan for a boy...cuz I love me some Wolverine... *:haha:
> I love reading it too...hence why I haven't read 50 shades of gray yet, I don't want to get all horned up when DH isn't home :winkwink: or.....maybe I should.....but it feels weird reading it when my boys are home!!! :dohh:
> I laugh at porn sometimes too....and I don't like watching girls give BJ's... because I don't like deepthroating...hearing a girl gag totally doesn't turn me on!!!Click to expand...

i LOVE this name. sadly it's the name of one of my best girlfriend's dog. also a coworker's son. 

but the funny thing is my friend didn't used to like dogs and she fell in love with my family's dog, a little shih tzu/pekinese/cocker mix...or something. he's a little guy and his name is wolverine. so my friend suddenly loved dogs and got a pit bull (lol) and named it Logan in tribute to wolverine haha

side comment on sex: getting pregnant was boring. just sex around O date. whatever.

but sex AFTER getting pregnant? AMAZING.


Emerald87 said:


> Ladies. Help.
> 
> What do contractions feel like? I'm having god awful cramps, really fucking sharp and no joke, the stabbing pain is radiating to my vagina. I'm really worried cuz it hurts bad. What's going on?

are the regular? are they just lingering? do they fee like period cramps? any blood? 

my actual contractions never radiated into my vagina, they hung around my lower back and into my ass cheek.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> This sucks. I'm in the industry and I have no idea who to call. I don't have a midwife until next month.

do you have an OB office to call? or maybe even just your GP can lend advice? or if you know who your midwife is going to be...?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> This sucks. I'm in the industry and I have no idea who to call. I don't have a midwife until next month.

In the states you can call the hospitals and talk to labor and delivery nurses anytime, theyre always there, but with you being there IDK what they recommend..


----------



## Emerald87

Not regular. No blood. Relieved when I sit.


----------



## ashiozz

you are probably going to be ok, esp if they go away when you change positions and there's no blood..


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> This sucks. I'm in the industry and I have no idea who to call. I don't have a midwife until next month.
> 
> do you have an OB office to call? or maybe even just your GP can lend advice? or if you know who your midwife is going to be...?Click to expand...

Argh! My fucking ob doesn't work fridays *cries*


----------



## ashiozz

They dont have an afterhours number?? -.- lame


----------



## gigglebox

ashley, let me take the time now to tell you how sorry i am that you're going overdue. if you're like me, you're ready to punch the face of the next person who asks you where baby is.

at my office, after 39 weeks, anyone who asked that question was met with a snarl, glare, and my standard response, "don't ask." while on the inside i'm thinking what i would REALLY like to say, "STILL IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, IDIOT."


----------



## hoping4girl

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> This sucks. I'm in the industry and I have no idea who to call. I don't have a midwife until next month.
> 
> do you have an OB office to call? or maybe even just your GP can lend advice? or if you know who your midwife is going to be...?Click to expand...
> 
> Argh! My fucking ob doesn't work fridays *cries*Click to expand...

just call the er and talk to a nurse if you can, that way at least you have someone to talk to.....and they can help....


----------



## gigglebox

em if you can stop them my moving you're probably good. maybe baby is just sitting on a nerve or something?

i am almost putting money on him/her measuring large at the next appointment. that wiggly bean sure is causing you a lot of feelings already!


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> ashley, let me take the time now to tell you how sorry i am that you're going overdue. if you're like me, you're ready to punch the face of the next person who asks you where baby is.
> 
> at my office, after 39 weeks, anyone who asked that question was met with a snarl, glare, and my standard response, "don't ask." while on the inside i'm thinking what i would REALLY like to say, "STILL IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, IDIOT."

I agree!!!! that's like the docs telling you while you are pushing "baby is right there!!" I'm sorry, if baby is right there, then pull the fucker out!! it hurts!! unless his eyeballs are showing, he's not right there!! aholes....


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ashley, let me take the time now to tell you how sorry i am that you're going overdue. if you're like me, you're ready to punch the face of the next person who asks you where baby is.
> 
> at my office, after 39 weeks, anyone who asked that question was met with a snarl, glare, and my standard response, "don't ask." while on the inside i'm thinking what i would REALLY like to say, "STILL IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, IDIOT."

Im hangin out okay.. I am tired of being asked, IVe stopped looking at or responding to txt messages. I find them annoying and pointless, do people not figure I would tell them if he was out? 

I'm being patient-ish.. Ive given up hope of going into labor on my own so Im just hanging out til they finally induce me. :coffee:

I'd feel better with a damn induction date rather than another fucking doctors appointment at 41 weeks, though.


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ashley, let me take the time now to tell you how sorry i am that you're going overdue. if you're like me, you're ready to punch the face of the next person who asks you where baby is.
> 
> at my office, after 39 weeks, anyone who asked that question was met with a snarl, glare, and my standard response, "don't ask." while on the inside i'm thinking what i would REALLY like to say, "STILL IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, IDIOT."
> 
> Im hangin out okay.. I am tired of being asked, IVe stopped looking at or responding to txt messages. I find them annoying and pointless, do people not figure I would tell them if he was out?
> 
> I'm being patient-ish.. Ive given up hope of going into labor on my own so Im just hanging out til they finally induce me. :coffee:
> 
> I'd feel better with a damn induction date rather than another fucking doctors appointment at 41 weeks, though.Click to expand...

you need to punch your ticker in the face for saying "i should be here by now!"


----------



## ashiozz

goddamn ticker makes me angry too :( I Want my boy outside of my uterus so I can hold him and show him off already :( lol


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> goddamn ticker makes me angry too :( I Want my boy outside of my uterus so I can hold him and show him off already :( lol

ah i so don't blame you!!!! i want my baby girl too...but she needs to cook more....I think I just want her here before my mother gets to town so I don't have to put up with her in labor and delivery.....


----------



## ashiozz

I wanted that too, it didnt happen, now shes here til May 11 and I Dont feel like Ill have her here long enough :(


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Real conception story? We got drunk and had a foursome with his best friend and some girl the bestie took home. It involved a vibrator and otter pops.
> 
> Yeah, classy.

Conception story is awesome. I keep telling Dustin that I'm "pretty sure" he's the father, but "there was that orgy..."

Fortunately he has my sense of humor and laughs with me. His family doesn't find it as funny as we do. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!
 



Attached Files:







dress1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









dress2.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









dress3.JPG
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ashley, let me take the time now to tell you how sorry i am that you're going overdue. if you're like me, you're ready to punch the face of the next person who asks you where baby is.
> 
> at my office, after 39 weeks, anyone who asked that question was met with a snarl, glare, and my standard response, "don't ask." while on the inside i'm thinking what i would REALLY like to say, "STILL IN MY FUCKING UTERUS, IDIOT."
> 
> Im hangin out okay.. I am tired of being asked, IVe stopped looking at or responding to txt messages. I find them annoying and pointless, do people not figure I would tell them if he was out?
> 
> I'm being patient-ish.. Ive given up hope of going into labor on my own so Im just hanging out til they finally induce me. :coffee:
> 
> I'd feel better with a damn induction date rather than another fucking doctors appointment at 41 weeks, though.Click to expand...

maybe they don't think you'll make it long enough to get an induction date :thumbup: that's what happened to me, he said "call monday for your date...but we'll see if you make it until then." and i didn't! you still have plenty of time. mine really came with no warning. plug & waters in one day, i never contracted until i had the pitocin.


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> I wanted that too, it didnt happen, now shes here til May 11 and I Dont feel like Ill have her here long enough :(

ah :( you will be ok!!! He will pop out when you least expect it...kinda how water doesn't boil till you walk away right?



gigglebox said:


> i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!

so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

the dogs were our ring bearers. work wife and her husband walked them down the isle. they were deemed "the ring bearing dogs bearers". and yes, the dogs wore tuxes for the ceremony.

this was right before we cut the cake. yup, we're lame.

oh yeah, it was THAT kind of wedding! our friend in the t-shirt tux caught the bouquet. note: everyone was dressed very nicely for the wedding. the t-shirt tux WAS "dressed up" for that guy. i was super happy with him lol


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!

You are GORGEOUS. Everyone here is such a sexy beast - every single one of you!!! Don't think I'm not referring to you.......


----------



## hoping4girl

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!
> 
> You are GORGEOUS. Everyone here is such a sexy beast - every single one of you!!! Don't think I'm not referring to you.......Click to expand...

I'm starting to look more like just a beast than sexy, but thanks ;) even tho the only pic you have seen of me is my back, and foot, and belly ;)


----------



## gigglebox

hoping4girl said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!
> 
> You are GORGEOUS. Everyone here is such a sexy beast - every single one of you!!! Don't think I'm not referring to you.......Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to look more like just a beast than sexy, but thanks ;) even tho the only pic you have seen of me is my back, and foot, and belly ;)Click to expand...

so when do we get a face shoot then?

OH GOD NO NOT THAT KIND OF FACE SHOT! O_O teeehehheheehhe i'm 13


----------



## Kristin52

still have a migraine.


----------



## gigglebox

have you tried excederine? that shit is amazing


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!
> 
> You are GORGEOUS. Everyone here is such a sexy beast - every single one of you!!! Don't think I'm not referring to you.......Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to look more like just a beast than sexy, but thanks ;) even tho the only pic you have seen of me is my back, and foot, and belly ;)Click to expand...
> 
> so when do we get a face shoot then?
> 
> OH GOD NO NOT THAT KIND OF FACE SHOT! O_O teeehehheheehhe i'm 13Click to expand...

ah I'll work on that ;) I have to find a good one....


----------



## hoping4girl

Kristin52 said:


> still have a migraine.

try a cold pack on the back of your neck....


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> have you tried excederine? that shit is amazing

I have a script for Midrin. not kicking in though. Fuck.
and you know what pisses me the fuck off?


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> I picked Logan for a boy...cuz I love me some Wolverine... :haha:

the things i would do to that man...both hugh jackman and the character aaannnddd the comic man.


----------



## hoping4girl

OK pics of me!! First was a couple years ago w/ DH at his step sisters wedding...second was last June in Vegas...with Johnny!! and third was in 2008 in Jamaica!! when I was about....40 pounds lighter than I am now :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







7424_134295151057_511826057_3023502_6323510_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 0









311485_10150320020882949_751017948_8221514_383781383_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1









40283_423252632948_751017948_4959140_1920977_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kristin52

hoping4girl said:


> OK pics of me!! First was a couple years ago w/ DH at his step sisters wedding...second was last June in Vegas...with Johnny!! and third was in 2008 in Jamaica!! when I was about....40 pounds lighter than I am now :winkwink:

jack sparrow. yum.
very preeeeeeettyyyyy.


----------



## hoping4girl

Kristin52 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> have you tried excederine? that shit is amazing
> 
> I have a script for Midrin. not kicking in though. Fuck.
> and you know what pisses me the fuck off?Click to expand...

no! do tell :)



..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> I picked Logan for a boy...cuz I love me some Wolverine... :haha:
> 
> the things i would do to that man...both hugh jackman and the character aaannnddd the comic man.Click to expand...

oh I know.....hugh jackman is on my list. you know, the list of "if they ever came to the door you are allowed to fuck them cuz they are on the list" list :)


----------



## Kristin52

I fucking hate that when people on this forum like hold grudges against you.
there's this girl in particular that honestly doesn't like me and she STILL refuses to let it go. I even just tried to offer her advice on her LO.. and you know what that bitch did?? 
she "liked" everyone else's comments, except mine! ;) 


gee.


----------



## hoping4girl

Kristin52 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> OK pics of me!! First was a couple years ago w/ DH at his step sisters wedding...second was last June in Vegas...with Johnny!! and third was in 2008 in Jamaica!! when I was about....40 pounds lighter than I am now :winkwink:
> 
> jack sparrow. yum.
> very preeeeeeettyyyyy.Click to expand...

ah thanks... :blush: I have like...no self esteem when it comes to me looking good....but i do like the jamaica pic, its just the right angle so I only have one chin :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

Kristin52 said:


> I fucking hate that when people on this forum like hold grudges against you.
> there's this girl in particular that honestly doesn't like me and she STILL refuses to let it go. I even just tried to offer her advice on her LO.. and you know what that bitch did??
> she "liked" everyone else's comments, except mine! ;)
> 
> 
> gee.

how can people hold grudges against you when they don't even know you?? what a ho....


----------



## Kristin52

hoping4girl said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> I fucking hate that when people on this forum like hold grudges against you.
> there's this girl in particular that honestly doesn't like me and she STILL refuses to let it go. I even just tried to offer her advice on her LO.. and you know what that bitch did??
> she "liked" everyone else's comments, except mine! ;)
> 
> 
> gee.
> 
> how can people hold grudges against you when they don't even know you?? what a ho....Click to expand...

especially this one, all she does is cry about her god damn life. 
wah wah wah wah wah. Is all she ever does. I sometimes think shes a troll because half the shit she says, makes no sense. :wacko:


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> This sucks. I'm in the industry and I have no idea who to call. I don't have a midwife until next month.

I used to have really twingy electricy pains in my hoohoo that always ended up in my ass. I was dehydrated, go figure. Plus everything was spreading around in there and growing.

Does it sort of feel like someone is poking a pin into that spongy g-spoty area up there?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!

Please dont take this in any way inappropriate other than me hitting on you, but I kind of want to lick your back. :coffee:


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> still have a migraine.

I have some tab 10s. I could send them on the wings of a pidgeon.


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!
> 
> You are GORGEOUS. Everyone here is such a sexy beast - every single one of you!!! Don't think I'm not referring to you.......Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to look more like just a beast than sexy, but thanks ;) even tho the only pic you have seen of me is my back, and foot, and belly ;)Click to expand...

And a mighty fine belly at that...


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> have you tried excederine? that shit is amazing
> 
> I have a script for Midrin. not kicking in though. Fuck.
> and you know what pisses me the fuck off?Click to expand...

what?


----------



## Kristin52

..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> still have a migraine.
> 
> I have some tab 10s. I could send them on the wings of a pidgeon.Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaa.
so I'm thinking about going out and buying LO a baby duck. 

....okay so it would be more for me and not LO, but...lol :winkwink:


oh..and if everyone could please go over to baby club and read the thread that's called "What is a girl to do?" something or other, and tell me if that doesn't make you're mouth drop and want to bitch slap someone.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> I picked Logan for a boy...cuz I love me some Wolverine... :haha:
> 
> the things i would do to that man...both hugh jackman and the character aaannnddd the comic man.Click to expand...

I formally claim godly sexy man - mine! Due to the Australian things and such. I must say, our guys are hot (including mine :blush:)


----------



## Kristin52

..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> have you tried excederine? that shit is amazing
> 
> I have a script for Midrin. not kicking in though. Fuck.
> and you know what pisses me the fuck off?Click to expand...
> 
> what?Click to expand...

scroll up, it's there.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> oh I know.....hugh jackman is on my list. you know, the list of "if they ever came to the door you are allowed to fuck them cuz they are on the list" list :)

Does such a list really exist?? That I could fuck someone just because they were on my list, consenting or not??
FUCK YEAH IM MAKING MYSELF A LIST.


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> I fucking hate that when people on this forum like hold grudges against you.
> there's this girl in particular that honestly doesn't like me and she STILL refuses to let it go. I even just tried to offer her advice on her LO.. and you know what that bitch did??
> she "liked" everyone else's comments, except mine! ;)
> 
> 
> gee.

lmao =D


(confession...i really get butthurt if someone skips me in a 'thanking' circle.)


----------



## gigglebox

yup, still no uggos on here. sarah you're a babe

i hate passive aggressive bitchiness. wtf. there was someone like that before; she loved to air her problems but every solution anyone had, she had a reason why it wouldn't work. i think she just liked to bitch.


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> yup, still no uggos on here. sarah you're a babe
> 
> i hate passive aggressive bitchiness. wtf. there was someone like that before; she loved to air her problems but every solution anyone had, she had a reason why it wouldn't work. i think she just liked to bitch.

I ponder if it's the same girl...


----------



## ..katie..

in regards to the thead, i read it earlier this morning and laughed. a lot.

idk why, its not really that funny. I'd go back to stripping, myself. It's like waiting tables but not as hard, AND you get to be naked and awesome.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i totally forgot i wanted to finally contribute some wedding photos where you can actually see my face!
> 
> Please dont take this in any way inappropriate other than me hitting on you, but I kind of want to lick your back. :coffee:Click to expand...

this reminds me--how do patrick's feet taste?


----------



## Kristin52

..katie.. said:


> in regards to the thead, i read it earlier this morning and laughed. a lot.
> 
> idk why, its not really that funny. I'd go back to stripping, myself. It's like waiting tables but not as hard, AND you get to be naked and awesome.

I would too. But only to support my family if need be. 
I don't have the balls to do it. Body's not what it used to be and personally, I just don't have confidence.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> This sucks. I'm in the industry and I have no idea who to call. I don't have a midwife until next month.
> 
> I used to have really twingy electricy pains in my hoohoo that always ended up in my ass. I was dehydrated, go figure. Plus everything was spreading around in there and growing.
> 
> Does it sort of feel like someone is poking a pin into that spongy g-spoty area up there?Click to expand...

Yeh, amongst other shit. Sort of also shooting down my left labia majora. Some pain also ended up in my arse - I commented to Colin saying the pain is shooting from my vag to my arsehole. He didn't know how to react, poor guy. I think she's in a horrible position. I'm peeing double my usual amount of times (with half the volume) and I'm laying down and it's helping. Bitch of a child is already making me uncomfortable. I can see this being a looooooooong pregnancy with some horribly uncomfortable periods. I think you're right with the dehydration too though, I haven't drunk as much today but with all the peeing I don't think I could function.
Still no blood :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

UTI?


----------



## Emerald87

I added to that thread... hehe


----------



## Kristin52

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> This sucks. I'm in the industry and I have no idea who to call. I don't have a midwife until next month.
> 
> I used to have really twingy electricy pains in my hoohoo that always ended up in my ass. I was dehydrated, go figure. Plus everything was spreading around in there and growing.
> 
> Does it sort of feel like someone is poking a pin into that spongy g-spoty area up there?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, amongst other shit. Sort of also shooting down my left labia majora. Some pain also ended up in my arse - I commented to Colin saying the pain is shooting from my vag to my arsehole. He didn't know how to react, poor guy. I think she's in a horrible position. I'm peeing double my usual amount of times (with half the volume) and I'm laying down and it's helping. Bitch of a child is already making me uncomfortable. I can see this being a looooooooong pregnancy with some horribly uncomfortable periods. I think you're right with the dehydration too though, I haven't drunk as much today but with all the peeing I don't think I could function.
> Still no blood :thumbup:Click to expand...



I'll put money on UTI or yeast infection. 
Seriously felt that way for a WEEK, yes, a week and it was torture.

fucking doctors kept telling me it was 'normal' yea shove it up your ass, and once I got meds I felt loads better.


..come to think of it..my doctors were pretty stupid the whole pregnancy, I mean.. 35 weeks pregnant I had to have emergency surgery to remove my appendix because it was just about ruptured.. and had that for a WEEK because they kept saying "oh its braxton hicks".. pfttttttttttt.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> UTI?

Cleared last week


----------



## Kristin52

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> UTI?
> 
> Cleared last weekClick to expand...

woman, I had 15 UTI's in my pregnancy. Only takes a day to come up. 
fuckers suck. 

btw, love the avatar.


----------



## Emerald87

Kristin52 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> UTI?
> 
> Cleared last weekClick to expand...
> 
> woman, I had 15 UTI's in my pregnancy. Only takes a day to come up.
> fuckers suck.
> 
> btw, love the avatar.Click to expand...

Yeh, I had one appear overnight once. Ended up in hospital. Then had several after that in a row, it wasn't a nice time; Good point, they can pop up quickly. I'll go back to my doc on Monday. Actually I'll go get dipsticks from the chemist and test myself.

Thanks :) Was our wedding anniversary in Fiji + copious photoshopping. Colin and I are win with photoshop.


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> yup, still no uggos on here. sarah you're a babe
> 
> i hate passive aggressive bitchiness. wtf. there was someone like that before; she loved to air her problems but every solution anyone had, she had a reason why it wouldn't work. i think she just liked to bitch.

OMG its my freakin SIL!!!! well, not really, but sounds JUST like her!!!! I have to stop talking to her b/c I'll slap the crap out of her!!! Today she's bitching cuz her body is not like it used to be....all....size -1 and shit. cry me a freaking river!!!



..katie.. said:


> in regards to the thead, i read it earlier this morning and laughed. a lot.
> 
> idk why, its not really that funny. I'd go back to stripping, myself. It's like waiting tables but not as hard, AND you get to be naked and awesome.




Emerald87 said:


> I added to that thread... hehe

ooo I'm excited to read this thread!!!!


----------



## Kristin52

that thread makes me angry.


----------



## Menelly

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/th_photobucket-4662-1335492641430.jpg
Video does not seem to be playing nicely. Can you guys see it if you click on it?

Edit to add: I just watched the video and realized I missed her smiling when I was giggling. Oops?


----------



## Emerald87

LIA I HAVE YOUR NAME

Yay! I DON'T FEEL LEFT OUT ANYMORE!!!!!!


Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahah...


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/th_photobucket-4662-1335492641430.jpg
> Video does not seem to be playing nicely. Can you guys see it if you click on it?
> 
> Edit to add: I just watched the video and realized I missed her smiling when I was giggling. Oops?

Serious baby is serious... :growlmad: Then ****BAM**** :D giant smiles followed by smug "oh yeh, I just did that" :smug:


... Then serious again


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> LIA I HAVE YOUR NAME
> 
> Yay! I DON'T FEEL LEFT OUT ANYMORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahah...

LOL!! Oops!


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> oh I know.....hugh jackman is on my list. you know, the list of "if they ever came to the door you are allowed to fuck them cuz they are on the list" list :)
> 
> Does such a list really exist?? That I could fuck someone just because they were on my list, consenting or not??
> FUCK YEAH IM MAKING MYSELF A LIST.Click to expand...

yes!! but you only get to put famous people on it....not like your neighbor...cuz then it would just be awkward when they went back home :winkwink: and they have to knock on the door, that's the rule at our house. or you have to be like....asked by them in public or something like that. Johnny is on my list...and hugh...and ryan reynolds...yummy!! and I have a couple of girls on my list to share with my hubby :haha:

and thanks for the babe comment...my husband doesn't even tell me that anymore!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/th_photobucket-4662-1335492641430.jpg
> Video does not seem to be playing nicely. Can you guys see it if you click on it?
> 
> Edit to add: I just watched the video and realized I missed her smiling when I was giggling. Oops?

ah she's freakin cute!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah!!! freakin highlarious thread!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/Shalia/th_photobucket-4662-1335492641430.jpg
> Video does not seem to be playing nicely. Can you guys see it if you click on it?
> 
> Edit to add: I just watched the video and realized I missed her smiling when I was giggling. Oops?

HER SMILE IS SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!

Im so jealous :(


----------



## ashiozz

Reading. She sounds spoiled... and ungrateful...


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Reading. She sounds spoiled... and ungrateful...

I could understand turning to stripping if I was desperate for money. (And if being a fat stripper with saggy boobs actually paid anything.) But not to get a boob job and manicures. Food for kids? Absolutely. Boob job? Suck it up princess and be a mom.


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Reading. She sounds spoiled... and ungrateful...
> 
> I could understand turning to stripping if I was desperate for money. (And if being a fat stripper with saggy boobs actually paid anything.) But not to get a boob job and manicures. Food for kids? Absolutely. Boob job? Suck it up princess and be a mom.Click to expand...

agreed.


----------



## ashiozz

on the other side, i totally want to take pole dancing classes.


----------



## Emerald87

As for being excluded from "thanks"... fine Lia, I didn't say she was directly cute but it was intended... *hmph*

I napped. I awoke. I am happy.


----------



## ashiozz

Awww... Im feeling kind of crampy! Is tonight going to be THE night?


Probably not :( 

I wrote in that thread too, and I wasnt very nice =/


----------



## Menelly

LOL, didn't mean to miss one Emerald. I'm exhausted. Cranky little sleepy thing has slept 45 min in 5.5 hours now. /sigh

She's being a right pissant now.

ETA: Oh, and my hubby was fuckin useless again last night. HE got sleep, I did not. And then two root canals. On 3 hours of sleep. FML?


----------



## ashiozz

We should leave the men with the babies for a week and go have fun. Then they'd understand.

Mine needs to come out first//


----------



## Menelly

Dear Tyler... move out. Now.


----------



## ashiozz

He's probably in there with his arms crossed shaking his head saying "not gonna do it."


----------



## gigglebox

OMG lia!!! she is so cute! i actually squeed out loud! and it was so loud it was almost tangible! tangible squee!
---
i think that chick is on my friends list lol

read the thread. i can't bring myself to care haha


----------



## ashiozz

Tangible squeeing feels good once in a while.


Im tired but scared if I fall asleep I'll miss labor 0.o is that weird?


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> OMG lia!!! she is so cute! i actually squeed out loud! and it was so loud it was almost tangible! tangible squee!
> ---
> i think that chick is on my friends list lol
> 
> read the thread. i can't bring myself to care haha

She's not feeling so cute now. We are now at 6 hours with a 40 min nap. :( Go to SLEEP little girl. But thanks! I was so glad to get the happy on video!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Tangible squeeing feels good once in a while.
> 
> 
> Im tired but scared if I fall asleep I'll miss labor 0.o is that weird?

Would be impossible to sleep thru. Go to bed! Labor starts most often when sleeping anyways. :)


----------



## ashiozz

So I just need to hibernate.. that's the secret.. got it. 

Like a bear. GOODNIGHT!


----------



## Menelly

Can you quickly send some of your sleepy vibes to my baby? 

OK, night Ash!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Can you quickly send some of your sleepy vibes to my baby?
> 
> OK, night Ash!

**Sends Kesslie sleepiness vibes*** ((((((((((((((((((sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:))))))))))))))))


----------



## Menelly

I'll let you know if they work. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Still no thanks... give thanks and I shall give sleepy vibes ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Just kidding

*sends sleepy thoughts!**

Husband is stealing laptop. Should have brought his own, dick head. Will be back on later I suppose *sigh* bye


----------



## Menelly

Sleepy vibes appear to have worked! We have been dozing for 10 min now! :)


----------



## Menelly

FUCK! Spoke too soon! She woke up almost the instant I hit "post". Seriously? FML. Cranky little sleepy thing NEEDS a real nap dammit.


----------



## Emerald87

DAMNIT! I got excited when I read the nap post. Then the next one crushed my soul. ***SLEEP BABY, SLEEP OH CUTE ONE**** Alternatively, smile continuously and Mummy shall forgive all :p


----------



## Emerald87

I added to that thread because she replied. I'm going to start shit. It's gonna go OFF.


----------



## Emerald87

KATIE!! My lovely... this is especially for you:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-you-wish-you-could-say-25.html#post17478337


----------



## Emerald87

I'm having fun on that thread... I estimate 2 more pages before it's shut.


----------



## gigglebox

lol em! "n FYI coke wont damage or harm ur child in anyway, smokin n drugs will!!"

yeah emerald, stay off the n drugs


----------



## gigglebox

i've found myself in the preggers test gallery this early morning lol; it's fun and rarely controversial! 

i will miss pissing on tests. i have one left under my sink and am thinking of using it just to see that pink line one more time...

i have a problem. i'm guessing if we played the "who peed on the most tests?" game i'd crush the competition.


----------



## Emerald87

You'll get a neg lol.

BUT I LOVE CONTROVERSY!!! Arguments with stupid strippers who can't spell is fun, even if it is a lost cause.

HELLO RANDOM TWO GUESTS


----------



## Emerald87

And you'd fucking lose. I have boxes of them with two lines which I've saved from early days. Then there's the internet cheapies I bought - wow, that was a lot of urine


----------



## Emerald87

Well...... that got colourful. Ladies, don't link me to controversial threads. I tend to get them closed.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> And you'd fucking lose. I have boxes of them with two lines which I've saved from early days. Then there's the internet cheapies I bought - wow, that was a lot of urine

:growlmad: damn.

how late did you test? i think my latest one was 28dpo lol


----------



## gigglebox

btw ladies, i had a dream that the mods closed our thread so we made ..katie..????????????????????????????????????2 thread


----------



## gigglebox

conversation with hubs this morning, who slept in the basement guest room...

me "how did you sleep?"
hubs "pretty good. i think the mattress down there doesn't have a dip in it anymore. how did you sleep?"
me "like a baby"
hubs "really?!"
me "yeah, up every two hours."
hubs "...........oh."

whoever coined the phrase "i slept like a baby" obviously never had one.


----------



## Kristin52

Morning ladies :D


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i've found myself in the preggers test gallery this early morning lol; it's fun and rarely controversial!
> 
> i will miss pissing on tests. i have one left under my sink and am thinking of using it just to see that pink line one more time...
> 
> i have a problem. i'm guessing if we played the "who peed on the most tests?" game i'd crush the competition.

IDK. I peed on 5 tests before Mitch was convinced I was pregnant. 


I probably peed on a lot more to see if the line was fading before my 8 week checkup...


----------



## Menelly

Morning! Sorry about the no sleep Laura. Kesslie FINALLY fell asleep when hubby took her for a car ride when he got home from work. He kept her out for 2 hours so I could sleep. :cloud9:


----------



## Menelly

I peed on something like 20 of the amazon cheapies. And two FRERs cause we discovered the amazon ones could be influenced by Diet Pepsi.


----------



## hoping4girl

oh good morning everyone!!! 

I had a dream last night that I had my baby girl, and she turned into a baby boy, and he wouldn't really latch on to my boobie....and for some reason I wasn't holding him, but he was just hanging on my boob standing in line at the grocery store!! ah classic....


----------



## hoping4girl

aahhh!!!! 100 days left!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> on the other side, i totally want to take pole dancing classes.

i was taught how to pole dance by a gay friend. hes wonderful. it involved the flirty fitness pole and spandex.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I'm going to start shit. It's gonna go OFF.

these are my favorite words ever. I have gazillions of messages saying this.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> KATIE!! My lovely... this is especially for you:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-you-wish-you-could-say-25.html#post17478337



:flower:


<3!!!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> btw ladies, i had a dream that the mods closed our thread so we made ..katie..????????????????????????????????????2 thread

CROSSPOSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it would have to be someone elses name with 80000 question marks at the end...

edit: Wait..you dream about us? AWWWW
btw, patrick's feet taste like baby wipes...because he tends to stick his feet in his diaper when i'm changing him and not holding on to them.

Who new changing something that weighed less than 7 pounds would be more difficult than alligator wrestling?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Morning! Sorry about the no sleep Laura. Kesslie FINALLY fell asleep when hubby took her for a car ride when he got home from work. He kept her out for 2 hours so I could sleep. :cloud9:

YAY!! And btw...she's adorable. She gets more adorable each day. Do you look at her and think "this is not the baby I took home? She looks so different!!"? because thats what I do with grump ass and i've only had him for a week..


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> Morning ladies :D

Morning sunshine =)


----------



## ..katie..

My mother kept the little dude for a little while I crashed in bed last night...I woke up around three and he was sniffling in his seat in my room...so, I went and fed him, pumped, drank some water, went back to bed...
AND HE FREAKING SLEPT TIL 7:30.

So I got some freaking sleep!! I was on a 30+ hour stretch there before my mom said "I have an idea..."

thank god for mamas.


On a side note, I also bled through last night. I'm a week post partum, haven't bleed through or come close once, but last night it looks like someone was murdered in my pants? Gah.

On another side note, I am out of sugar free french vanilla creamer so i have to do this weird creamer/splenda/vanilla/bit of milk concoction and it takes forever.

Annnndddd, on ANOTHER side note, it's patrick/daddy day again. I have to say, I'm rather impressed with him keeping up on this every other day thing. Like, really impressed. I want him to fall into a pit of hungry, rabid, horny, std-ridden boars, but I am impressed.


----------



## ..katie..

Just read the stripping thread...

OH MY GOD EMERALD I LOVE YOU. I'm so glad we're in the "dont give a shit no judging" thread together cuz we'd get into some nasty ones if we came across a subject we disagreed on, methinks. I like fighting. A lot. Especially when it involves violently mocking people.

edit:


> There's no hope for a thread once the dancing fruit has been unleashed

 TEEEHEHEEEEHEHEEEE

...but we get in trouble for cats. *sigh*


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Morning! Sorry about the no sleep Laura. Kesslie FINALLY fell asleep when hubby took her for a car ride when he got home from work. He kept her out for 2 hours so I could sleep. :cloud9:
> 
> YAY!! And btw...she's adorable. She gets more adorable each day. *Do you look at her and think "this is not the baby I took home? She looks so different!!"?* because thats what I do with grump ass and i've only had him for a week..Click to expand...

this. but not so much how he looks, more like "wtf? i have a son? really? i'm not sure how i ended up with this baby but i'm pretty sure that whole hospital thing was a dream sequence."


----------



## ..katie..

also...'aint' aint a word and you aint supposed to say it, say 'aint' five times and you aint gon' to heaven.


----------



## Kristin52

I'm hungry. Lollllllll


----------



## gigglebox

...strange last couple of random posts...

kristin how is the whole having a baby thing going now?


----------



## ..katie..

I would like everyone to know that it's april. late april. We've had 70 degree weather off and on for the past week.

And guess what?

Its fucking snowing. fuck this state.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, it's almost 11 in Ash world, I think, and i've yet to see a fb or bnb post.....


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> ...strange last couple of random posts...
> 
> kristin how is the whole having a baby thing going now?

Eh... he's getting better but I'm just blah.
yanno just struggling to get by. 
I swear my husband might lose his job if he has to come 'rescue' me again. :/




..katie.. said:


> I would like everyone to know that it's april. late april. We've had 70 degree weather off and on for the past week.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> Its fucking snowing. fuck this state.

...its very windy here today and cold


----------



## gigglebox

hmmmmm...but would ash not tell us? i am going to be butt hurt if she doesn't.

i think a bird just hit my back window door. this is the second time this week...what is so tempting on the inside of my home?!

weather here is no better. we're on the cusp of weather north and south so we either get slammed by extreme stuff or not hit at all...but at least we aren't getting snow right now (although it's happened...but i love falling snow and probably wouldn't mind)


----------



## ashiozz

Not in labor. Just at work.. and its only 9


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Morning! Sorry about the no sleep Laura. Kesslie FINALLY fell asleep when hubby took her for a car ride when he got home from work. He kept her out for 2 hours so I could sleep. :cloud9:
> 
> YAY!! And btw...she's adorable. She gets more adorable each day. Do you look at her and think "this is not the baby I took home? She looks so different!!"? because thats what I do with grump ass and i've only had him for a week..Click to expand...

All. The. Time. Seriously, I look at her and wonder when the HELL she got so big! I swear I brought home a tiny baby. She's about 9lbs now. :( WAAH!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I would like everyone to know that it's april. late april. We've had 70 degree weather off and on for the past week.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> Its fucking snowing. fuck this state.

We didn't get snow, but it poured so hard I had rain coming in one of my windows!


----------



## gigglebox

maybe i'm abnormal but i love overcast! 

kristin--i'm glad things are starting to get better. i promise it will continue to!

personally the baby hasn't made me cry in a few days, nor have i jokingly threatened his or my life! yay progress!


----------



## hoping4girl

Kristin52 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ...strange last couple of random posts...
> 
> kristin how is the whole having a baby thing going now?
> 
> Eh... he's getting better but I'm just blah.
> yanno just struggling to get by.
> I swear my husband might lose his job if he has to come 'rescue' me again. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I would like everyone to know that it's april. late april. We've had 70 degree weather off and on for the past week.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> Its fucking snowing. fuck this state.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...its very windy here today and coldClick to expand...


glad things are getting a little better :) and its windy and cold here too....but i did manage to go outside and get the mail...I got my first nursing bras today!! :happydance: 



ashiozz said:


> Not in labor. Just at work.. and its only 9

well...work is labor right?? I'm getting literally kicked in the ass today if it makes you feel better....sure wish she would migrate upwards....

making a chicken patty for lunch...yummynummers :)


----------



## Menelly

I have NEVER seen a baby that hates baths with the hatred Kesslie has for them. She screams like we're murdering her. I'm not sure how her hair got crunchy overnight, but her hair was crunchy. She screamed for 10 min straight, like full on screaming, even though I only had her in the tub for 2 min or so to uncrunchy her and wash her tushy. Oy. Some babies!


----------



## ashiozz

Im back from work now - still not in labor. I guess it looks like i pissed that chick in that one thread off but i didnt get the chance to read what she had to say. Emerald, you are amazing. Tyler is going to marry your daughter. Its set.


----------



## ..katie..

so...laura...that started maybe the most tense fb chat i've ever had... and it was mostly "why the hell did she call you katie?" rather than "why do all your friends hate me?"

tits, it's hard to be nice sometimes


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I have NEVER seen a baby that hates baths with the hatred Kesslie has for them. She screams like we're murdering her. I'm not sure how her hair got crunchy overnight, but her hair was crunchy. She screamed for 10 min straight, like full on screaming, even though I only had her in the tub for 2 min or so to uncrunchy her and wash her tushy. Oy. Some babies!

Everything I own is crunchy. seriously. I could wear diapers on my boobs (i actually did that earlier) instead of breast pads and I'd still spew milk everywhere. dear god. I've gone through a cycle of 4 bras, wash, wear 5 times. 20 bra washes in a week. because I am supercow, hear me moo.


----------



## Kristin52

Add me on facebook nonsense :)

Kristin Minnig-Tanner. :)


----------



## Kristin52

Facebook nonsense? Wow droid way to fuck that up.


----------



## gigglebox

uh oh, hope i didn't cause you too much trouble!

wolf man had other ideas outside of napping. at least i thought he did. but now he's nappin again...? little turd burglar.

what color are the eyes of your babies? i'm waiting with great anticipation to see if des gets mine or hubs'...


----------



## gigglebox

Kristin52 said:


> Add me on facebook nonsense :)
> 
> Kristin Minnig-Tanner. :)

facebook says you don't exist :(


----------



## ashiozz

Lia's has gorgeous blue eyeballs still! .. Tyler will probably have brown, we have a 1/4 chance for blue though!!!


----------



## Kristin52

WHATTTTTTT?! 
okay search my husband douglas tanner and I should be on his profile


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I have NEVER seen a baby that hates baths with the hatred Kesslie has for them. She screams like we're murdering her. I'm not sure how her hair got crunchy overnight, but her hair was crunchy. She screamed for 10 min straight, like full on screaming, even though I only had her in the tub for 2 min or so to uncrunchy her and wash her tushy. Oy. Some babies!
> 
> Everything I own is crunchy. seriously. I could wear diapers on my boobs (i actually did that earlier) instead of breast pads and I'd still spew milk everywhere. dear god. I've gone through a cycle of 4 bras, wash, wear 5 times. 20 bra washes in a week. because I am supercow, hear me moo.Click to expand...

https://i.realone.com/assets/rn/img/2/2/9/8/16858922-24355457-300x150.jpg


----------



## Kristin52

Rylands are hazel-blue. 
Theyre fucking awesome.


----------



## Kristin52

Which i dont understand bc both ours are brown.


----------



## ashiozz

I found you but I cant add you? I can just block or report you..

My link is https://www.facebook.com/ashioz


----------



## Kristin52

Wtf. Stupid fb. Hold onnnnnn.


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> I found you but I cant add you? I can just block or report you..
> 
> My link is https://www.facebook.com/ashioz

same problem.


----------



## Kristin52

OKAY! now try.


----------



## hoping4girl

ok so i'm a little behind the times, but i just got done reading the stripper thread the whole way thru...what I could anyway, since most of the good stuff was deleted ;) but....what a ho-bag. 

eye color...my boys are like...green and blue and hazel brown...depends on what they are wearing. DH's are ice blue (love them!!) and mine are dark brown...I hope baby girl gets dark brown!!!


----------



## ashiozz

aww .. my madres are dark brown and my dads are blue, but I got dark brown with red in them.. 

My husbands are brownish greenish .. and his mommys are blue, and evidently his dads are brown (but Ive never seen his dad as we have no idea where he is)


----------



## ashiozz

LAura, how did you get Katie in trouble on the facebooks? 


Im going to eat a WHOLE PINEAPPLE tonight. ... WHOLE... -.- Because Im done -.-


----------



## gigglebox

mine are blue/gray/green...hubs are green with brown on the edges and flecks of dark brown throughout; they look like planets, i love them! i hope des gets his daddy's eyes but mine aren't too bad either ;) right now his are this muddy blue color so who knows :shrug:

in the mean time this little wolfman is fucking with me; one second he's passed out, the next he's wide awake, then out again. and i lay him down to nap and he goes all insta-fuss. waaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh :( my back is killing me, i've been upright on my shitty couch all day (no mothers or MILs to help me today). balls.

i want gummies. mmmmmmmmm

side note: when i grew up we had german opears (or however you spell it). and one of them always sent us haribo candies...and he pronounced it "goo-me" for "gummy", which is how i, til this day, pronounce it. people call me out on it all the time. fuckers.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> uh oh, hope i didn't cause you too much trouble!
> 
> wolf man had other ideas outside of napping. at least i thought he did. but now he's nappin again...? little turd burglar.
> 
> what color are the eyes of your babies? i'm waiting with great anticipation to see if des gets mine or hubs'...

they're blue, but, I might be imagining this, they look like they're brown underneath. Probably not possible. but they'll be ty's. my shape though, it appears.

You didnt cause me too much trouble lol


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> LAura, how did you get Katie in trouble on the facebooks?
> 
> 
> Im going to eat a WHOLE PINEAPPLE tonight. ... WHOLE... -.- Because Im done -.-

i'm not entirely sure...i think it has something to do with making snarky comments at FOB. either that or something about me being katie's right boob. i'm awaiting clarification myself.


----------



## gigglebox

"shocking sex-legged baby fighting to survive!"
next to "why are so many black babies dying?"
next to "DIY vintage mason jars"

..........................???


----------



## ashiozz

Wow... Laura.. you make an awesome right boob ;) lmao just kidding of course



....ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

ok, i clicked on the six-legged baby link. i'm a little disturbed that "122 people on face book like this" O_O but why?!


----------



## gigglebox

thanks ash! i think so too.


----------



## ashiozz

what is a sex leg?


----------



## gigglebox

LOL 
hahahahahhahahahahh type-o's make me laugh harder than they probably should.

*six

i fucking told you all i'm sexually frustrated!


----------



## gigglebox

^though i imagine a sex leg must be a leg that resembles genitalia

edit: or this https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/penis-leg.jpg


----------



## ashiozz

Laura.. go get laid ;) it will make your typing better. 

LMAO <3 .. Sex-legggggg


----------



## gigglebox

LOL i just consequently discovered and entire website devoted to showing photos of men and how masturbation has changed the physical appearance of their bodies...GAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH I'M BEING ATTACKED BY A GAS CLOUD! OH MY GOD I HAVE NO IDEA WHICH ASS IT CAME OUT OF BUT IT SMELLS LIKE ROTTED VEGGIES THAT PASSED THROUGH A DEAD CAT! GAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

...but i digress. https://www.themasterofbation.com/picture-galleries/ NOT SAFE FOR WORK


----------



## gigglebox

when Des "snores" he sounds like a xerox machine. let's go try this nap thing again. oy.


----------



## ashiozz

0.o is anyone AT work?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:



> so...laura...that started maybe the most tense fb chat i've ever had... and it was mostly "why the hell did she call you katie?" rather than "why do all your friends hate me?"
> 
> tits, it's hard to be nice sometimes

I totally couldn't find the comment... :(


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> LAura, how did you get Katie in trouble on the facebooks?
> 
> 
> Im going to eat a WHOLE PINEAPPLE tonight. ... WHOLE... -.- Because Im done -.-
> 
> i'm not entirely sure...i think it has something to do with making snarky comments at FOB. either that or something about me being katie's right boob. i'm awaiting clarification myself.Click to expand...

lol im not in trouble. he's just an ass.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Lia's has gorgeous blue eyeballs still! .. Tyler will probably have brown, we have a 1/4 chance for blue though!!!

Kesslie has 50% chance brown, 33% chance green and 17% blue. I'm happy with blue or green. :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> so...laura...that started maybe the most tense fb chat i've ever had... and it was mostly "why the hell did she call you katie?" rather than "why do all your friends hate me?"
> 
> tits, it's hard to be nice sometimes
> 
> I totally couldn't find the comment... :(Click to expand...

go to my mobile uploads and click on the pastely looking picture of ty and o'finnigan. Laura makes my life lol


----------



## ..katie..

i am one emo freaking bitch today. seriously.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> mine are blue/gray/green...hubs are green with brown on the edges and flecks of dark brown throughout; they look like planets, i love them! i hope des gets his daddy's eyes but mine aren't too bad either ;) right now his are this muddy blue color so who knows :shrug:
> 
> in the mean time this little wolfman is fucking with me; one second he's passed out, the next he's wide awake, then out again. and i lay him down to nap and he goes all insta-fuss. waaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh :( my back is killing me, i've been upright on my shitty couch all day (no mothers or MILs to help me today). balls.
> 
> i want gummies. mmmmmmmmm
> 
> side note: when i grew up we had german opears (or however you spell it). and one of them always sent us haribo candies...and he pronounced it "goo-me" for "gummy", which is how i, til this day, pronounce it. people call me out on it all the time. fuckers.

Kesslie did that to me all day yesterday. She'd doze for 3 min, and then BAM awake baby. 10.5 hours and she slept a total of 2 of it. I was ready to stab my brains out with a fork.

Au pair, btw. ;) And I've always pronounced it goo-me. Because of my german grandparents. :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> so...laura...that started maybe the most tense fb chat i've ever had... and it was mostly "why the hell did she call you katie?" rather than "why do all your friends hate me?"
> 
> tits, it's hard to be nice sometimes
> 
> I totally couldn't find the comment... :(Click to expand...
> 
> go to my mobile uploads and click on the pastely looking picture of ty and o'finnigan. Laura makes my life lolClick to expand...

Found it right after I said I couldn't. Tis awesome. Get that... "thing" out of the picture. LOL


----------



## Menelly

Ack! Toxic waste fumes emanating from a baby ass. I may be in trouble!


----------



## ..katie..

I cant understand why breastmilk babies have such not terrible smelling poo, yet such god awful farts.

wtf.


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> 0.o is anyone AT work?

I'm at home....with a load of laundry in....totally counts for work. And crocheting Lizzie's blanket :) 



..katie.. said:


> I cant understand why breastmilk babies have such not terrible smelling poo, yet such god awful farts.
> 
> wtf.

Quick! Gas masks for all!!!

Anyone want to work on Lizzie's room for Me today?? I've realized I only have 3more months....


----------



## Menelly

Sure, I'll work on a nursery, if you'll come over and get cranky sleepy thing to go to bed tonight. ;)

ETA: She should be just about in crying fit mode in the 3 hours it'll take you to drive here. :D


----------



## hoping4girl

Perfect ;) I'll be on my way after I nap.... I haven't been able to keep my eyes open past 330 lately...


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> 0.o is anyone AT work?

Not today. Woke up with a nasty backache last night at 3. Didn't get back to sleep until close to 9. Had contractions on and off between 3 and 9. Up at around 1, still in nasty back pain with a random contraction here and there. No sign of plug, cervix still high. I feel like I am in a show down with my child like you. Don't get me wrong, it's not as bad as I am not overdue (at least that's how I feel about it) but I am in a good amount of pain... OUUUCH!


----------



## gigglebox

wow. au pair. i feel like a dumbass.

world market has the best goo-me's :)


----------



## Emerald87

Kristin52 said:


> Which i dont understand bc both ours are brown.

Milkman's son?




..katie.. said:


> Just read the stripping thread...
> 
> OH MY GOD EMERALD I LOVE YOU. I'm so glad we're in the "dont give a shit no judging" thread together cuz we'd get into some nasty ones if we came across a subject we disagreed on, methinks. I like fighting. A lot. Especially when it involves violently mocking people.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> There's no hope for a thread once the dancing fruit has been unleashed
> 
> TEEEHEHEEEEHEHEEEE
> 
> ...but we get in trouble for cats. *sigh*Click to expand...




ashiozz said:


> Im back from work now - still not in labor. I guess it looks like i pissed that chick in that one thread off but i didnt get the chance to read what she had to say. Emerald, you are amazing. Tyler is going to marry your daughter. Its set.

I tried to be nice but it doesn't make me agree with her occupation. In the end I came to the conclusion she and her "friend" were fucking dumb as a post. You can't help those ones. So I gave up lol. There was a comment for me at the end before the thread closed that said something along the lines of "yo shud had 1 opinin den getz outs" - wait, sorry, I'll translate: I should have had 1 comment and left said thread. I waaaaas going to reply but it was going to just escalate and, like I said, you can't get through to dumbarses.

At least people with half a brain are willing to see the other side. I was willing to see her side too but... ack, yeh, this could go forever and I'd end up confusing myself due to her stupidity. Overall, she was in an abusive relationship but regardless she was a cheap skank. She could strip all she wants if she didn't have more important commitments. I would kill for my hubby to support me (which he does now, but I'm studying) to stay at home with the offspring instead of working/studying. It's just a shame I couldn't afford those fake boobies...



ashiozz said:


> Wow... Laura.. you make an awesome right boob ;) lmao just kidding of course
> 
> 
> 
> ....ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good morning. It's Saturday.



Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Lia's has gorgeous blue eyeballs still! .. Tyler will probably have brown, we have a 1/4 chance for blue though!!!
> 
> Kesslie has 50% chance brown, 33% chance green and 17% blue. I'm happy with blue or green. :)Click to expand...

Brown is dominant so I'm going to cry when my baby's new born blue eyes morph into my boring brown eyes. I want bubs to have Colin's gorgeous green-brown eyes :cry:



..katie.. said:


> i am one emo freaking bitch today. seriously.

You alright hon? I can morph into a bad mood and we can be emo together?



gigglebox said:


> wow. au pair. i feel like a dumbass.
> 
> world market has the best goo-me's :)

I love you Lauragiggles. Just wanted you to know. Not related to any of the above post, I just love you.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> wow. au pair. i feel like a dumbass.
> 
> world market has the best goo-me's :)

I've never been to a World Market. There's one near me, I've just never been there.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Brown is dominant so I'm going to cry when my baby's new born blue eyes morph into my boring brown eyes. I want bubs to have Colin's gorgeous green-brown eyes :cry:

My mom's eyes are blue, so I know I have a chance at passing on the blue gene instead. (Even though my eyes are yucky boring brown.) So I'm REALLY hoping for his green eyes. They're such a pretty shade. I have shit brown. My mom always claimed it was cause I was full of shit. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

And I love you too Lia. In fact, I love you all.


----------



## gigglebox

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 0.o is anyone AT work?
> 
> Not today. Woke up with a nasty backache last night at 3. Didn't get back to sleep until close to 9. Had contractions on and off between 3 and 9. Up at around 1, still in nasty back pain with a random contraction here and there. No sign of plug, cervix still high. I feel like I am in a show down with my child like you. Don't get me wrong, it's not as bad as I am not overdue (at least that's how I feel about it) but I am in a good amount of pain... OUUUCH!Click to expand...

oh i hope you're not in back labor!


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Brown is dominant so I'm going to cry when my baby's new born blue eyes morph into my boring brown eyes. I want bubs to have Colin's gorgeous green-brown eyes :cry:
> 
> My mom's eyes are blue, so I know I have a chance at passing on the blue gene instead. (Even though my eyes are yucky boring brown.) So I'm REALLY hoping for his green eyes. They're such a pretty shade. I have shit brown. My mom always claimed it was cause I was full of shit. ;)Click to expand...

LOL I recall being told the same thing. Mum has brown eyes, Dad has grey so I'd have a recessive gene in there somewhere that _might _come out, but I don't think they'd end up being as beautiful as Colin's.


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 0.o is anyone AT work?
> 
> I'm at home....with a load of laundry in....totally counts for work. And crocheting Lizzie's blanket :)
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I cant understand why breastmilk babies have such not terrible smelling poo, yet such god awful farts.
> 
> wtf.Click to expand...
> 
> Quick! Gas masks for all!!!
> 
> Anyone want to work on Lizzie's room for Me today?? I've realized I only have 3more months....Click to expand...

I totally would! I loved working on Tylers... his is schweet... its VERY gothy kid looking though =)


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 0.o is anyone AT work?
> 
> Not today. Woke up with a nasty backache last night at 3. Didn't get back to sleep until close to 9. Had contractions on and off between 3 and 9. Up at around 1, still in nasty back pain with a random contraction here and there. No sign of plug, cervix still high. I feel like I am in a show down with my child like you. Don't get me wrong, it's not as bad as I am not overdue (at least that's how I feel about it) but I am in a good amount of pain... OUUUCH!Click to expand...

I swear to jeebus is your child comes out first I will eat your soul.

It's nothing against you, I'm just THAT desperate. lmao


----------



## Emerald87

Off to see my Nanna for the first time in ages. Time to tell her I'm preggers. Talk to you guys later.


----------



## ashiozz

Aww have fun! I just went off on a friend for asking how Im feeling 0.o


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Aww have fun! I just went off on a friend for asking how Im feeling 0.o

Overdue and ready to eat the next jackass that asks where the baby is? ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 0.o is anyone AT work?
> 
> I'm at home....with a load of laundry in....totally counts for work. And crocheting Lizzie's blanket :)
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I cant understand why breastmilk babies have such not terrible smelling poo, yet such god awful farts.
> 
> wtf.Click to expand...
> 
> Quick! Gas masks for all!!!
> 
> Anyone want to work on Lizzie's room for Me today?? I've realized I only have 3more months....Click to expand...
> 
> I totally would! I loved working on Tylers... his is schweet... its VERY gothy kid looking though =)Click to expand...

Omg I love yours!!! I didn't really get to do anything for my boys, but loving getting to pick out pink crap for her room. Its gonna be a pinksplosion in there!!


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> wow. au pair. i feel like a dumbass.
> 
> world market has the best goo-me's :)
> 
> I've never been to a World Market. There's one near me, I've just never been there.Click to expand...

get kess in that moby wrap and go! seriously! i have deemed this your mission for the weekend. if you hate it you can internet bitch slap me.

emerald--ALL MY LOVE FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> Aww have fun! I just went off on a friend for asking how Im feeling 0.o

totally natural, totally healthy.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> wow. au pair. i feel like a dumbass.
> 
> world market has the best goo-me's :)
> 
> I've never been to a World Market. There's one near me, I've just never been there.Click to expand...
> 
> get kess in that moby wrap and go! seriously! i have deemed this your mission for the weekend. if you hate it you can internet bitch slap me.
> 
> emerald--ALL MY LOVE FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I'll try. :) It may be depressing though... I won't have any money to spend till the 1st!

It's not even that far... maybe 2 miles away?

And I have a Mei Tai now that I like far more than the moby. Easier to pop her in and out of it, and MUCH easier to get it on! :)


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 0.o is anyone AT work?
> 
> I'm at home....with a load of laundry in....totally counts for work. And crocheting Lizzie's blanket :)
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I cant understand why breastmilk babies have such not terrible smelling poo, yet such god awful farts.
> 
> wtf.Click to expand...
> 
> Quick! Gas masks for all!!!
> 
> Anyone want to work on Lizzie's room for Me today?? I've realized I only have 3more months....Click to expand...
> 
> I totally would! I loved working on Tylers... his is schweet... its VERY gothy kid looking though =)Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I love yours!!! I didn't really get to do anything for my boys, but loving getting to pick out pink crap for her room. Its gonna be a pinksplosion in there!!Click to expand...

=) Thank you!

Idk what I would have done for a girl, but it probably would have only been a little pink, which is odd because pink is actually my favorite color 0.o



It would have probably still looked basically the same actually.. lol

And yes, one more person asks where baby is, I keel them.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah....i just sneezed and peed my pants a bit...gotta go change my undies.....:dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! don't you hate that?! 

The worst feeling ever :(


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 0.o is anyone AT work?
> 
> I'm at home....with a load of laundry in....totally counts for work. And crocheting Lizzie's blanket :)
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I cant understand why breastmilk babies have such not terrible smelling poo, yet such god awful farts.
> 
> wtf.Click to expand...
> 
> Quick! Gas masks for all!!!
> 
> Anyone want to work on Lizzie's room for Me today?? I've realized I only have 3more months....Click to expand...
> 
> I totally would! I loved working on Tylers... his is schweet... its VERY gothy kid looking though =)Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I love yours!!! I didn't really get to do anything for my boys, but loving getting to pick out pink crap for her room. Its gonna be a pinksplosion in there!!Click to expand...
> 
> =) Thank you!
> 
> Idk what I would have done for a girl, but it probably would have only been a little pink, which is odd because pink is actually my favorite color 0.o
> 
> 
> 
> It would have probably still looked basically the same actually.. lol
> 
> And yes, one more person asks where baby is, I keel them.Click to expand...

I have pink and brown dots for right now, and hoping someone gets me the bedding I registered for at the baby shower in June, so I can finish up the room.....


----------



## ashiozz

share? Im curious. Lol bedding was my BIG fear, I found Tyler's but it was SO EXPENSIVE.. my mom bought it <3


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> LMAO! don't you hate that?!
> 
> The worst feeling ever :(

OMG the other night my hubby made me laugh so hard that I totally had a massive fart...which made me laugh even harder so I peed....and I couldn't stop laughing or farting or peeing....oh it was quite the episode!!!:haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> share? Im curious. Lol bedding was my BIG fear, I found Tyler's but it was SO EXPENSIVE.. my mom bought it <3

we registered at target...its under Sarah Hegel...try that :) its like raspberry something, it has butterflies on it I think, I can't freaking remember we looked at so many!!! Nick wouldn't let me register for anythign at babies r us, since everything is so expensive there... :( but i found one there I really liked....


----------



## hoping4girl

I guess I could do it this way 

https://www.target.com/p/Tiddliwinks-Raspberry-Garden-3pc-Crib-Bedding-Set/-/A-13880973

instead of making you surf around my registry!!! altho, if you have any suggestions as to what I am missing, please....tell me!! It's been so long I cant remember what I need!!


----------



## gigglebox

blah can't keep up!

kegals (sp?) saved my vagina. i never even leaked piss...ever. amazing! keep 'em up girls

ash--if he comes out a girl, out you'd have to do is throw sally up there on the hill. done.


----------



## ..katie..

...so i just got asked out by a kid I went to college with...
i'm not sure which is the more odd phemomina (muh nah meh nah do do do do do do muh nah meh nah do do do do...) (aka sp?)...getting asked out while pregnant or 8 days pp....


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 0.o is anyone AT work?
> 
> Not today. Woke up with a nasty backache last night at 3. Didn't get back to sleep until close to 9. Had contractions on and off between 3 and 9. Up at around 1, still in nasty back pain with a random contraction here and there. No sign of plug, cervix still high. I feel like I am in a show down with my child like you. Don't get me wrong, it's not as bad as I am not overdue (at least that's how I feel about it) but I am in a good amount of pain... OUUUCH!Click to expand...
> 
> oh i hope you're not in back labor!Click to expand...

Had that with the other two, so it really wouldn't surprise me. I'm just pissy that I am in pain. With the other two, water broke, no pain until they started the pitocin. 



ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 0.o is anyone AT work?
> 
> Not today. Woke up with a nasty backache last night at 3. Didn't get back to sleep until close to 9. Had contractions on and off between 3 and 9. Up at around 1, still in nasty back pain with a random contraction here and there. No sign of plug, cervix still high. I feel like I am in a show down with my child like you. Don't get me wrong, it's not as bad as I am not overdue (at least that's how I feel about it) but I am in a good amount of pain... OUUUCH!Click to expand...
> 
> I swear to jeebus is your child comes out first I will eat your soul.
> 
> It's nothing against you, I'm just THAT desperate. lmaoClick to expand...

And I would not blame you LOL



hoping4girl said:


> ah....i just sneezed and peed my pants a bit...gotta go change my undies.....:dohh:

Yep been there... almost the whole pregnancy, sometimes when I'm not pregnant! LOL


----------



## Kristin52

hola ladies. just left the MILs. She has Ryland for the weekend. UH RELIEF! yet I miss him. 
Yet I'm so extremely excited to have a free weekend. Bad mom? no. AWESOME MOM! ;)

my rice eating, belly sleeping, blanket loving, 14lb chunker is proof I'm a good mom ;)


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> hola ladies. just left the MILs. She has Ryland for the weekend. UH RELIEF! yet I miss him.
> Yet I'm so extremely excited to have a free weekend. Bad mom? no. AWESOME MOM! ;)
> 
> my rice eating, belly sleeping, blanket loving, 14lb chunker is proof I'm a good mom ;)

Oh, good. Someone else going to hell for letting their baby use a blanket too. ;)

Our room gets cold. And I don't have a sleep sac because spending $25 on a baby sleeping bag seem silly when I have PERFECTLY GOOD BLANKETS.


----------



## Kristin52

Menelly said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> hola ladies. just left the MILs. She has Ryland for the weekend. UH RELIEF! yet I miss him.
> Yet I'm so extremely excited to have a free weekend. Bad mom? no. AWESOME MOM! ;)
> 
> my rice eating, belly sleeping, blanket loving, 14lb chunker is proof I'm a good mom ;)
> 
> Oh, good. Someone else going to hell for letting their baby use a blanket too. ;)
> 
> Our room gets cold. And I don't have a sleep sac because spending $25 on a baby sleeping bag seem silly when I have PERFECTLY GOOD BLANKETS.Click to expand...


At least I'm not spending thousands on a boob job..... :winkwink:

but nope, the closest thing he has to a sleeping bag is his swaddle. But I still throw a fleecy blankey on top of him, well not his face of course.....or do I? :winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

got my anniversary gift! BOO YAH.


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> got my anniversary gift! BOO YAH.

fucks yes, what did you get?


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> hola ladies. just left the MILs. She has Ryland for the weekend. UH RELIEF! yet I miss him.
> Yet I'm so extremely excited to have a free weekend. Bad mom? no. AWESOME MOM! ;)
> 
> my rice eating, belly sleeping, blanket loving, 14lb chunker is proof I'm a good mom ;)
> 
> Oh, good. Someone else going to hell for letting their baby use a blanket too. ;)
> 
> Our room gets cold. And I don't have a sleep sac because spending $25 on a baby sleeping bag seem silly when I have PERFECTLY GOOD BLANKETS.Click to expand...

i am so naive to the controversies raising babies. des loves a good wrap in a blanket. hell, that's all the hospitals use! wtf?!


----------



## Kristin52

*BY THE WAY!!!!*



WHO ADDED ME ON FACEBOOK!?!? I'm seriously so dumb, and can't put face to name. 
Menelly I know you did. I seen pics of Kesslie.


----------



## gigglebox

Kristin52 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> got my anniversary gift! BOO YAH.
> 
> fucks yes, what did you get?Click to expand...

it's what i'm planning to get him. he will be getting a frisbee/disc golf goal. we used to play all the time before getting knocked up. 

hell yeah baby free weekend! woo hoo!


----------



## gigglebox

i think i'm your new facebook stalker. hi! i am laura.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I swear to jeebus is your child comes out first I will eat your soul.It's nothing against you, I'm just THAT desperate. lmao

Just saw on FB that one of the girls I met on here that was due the same day as me just delivered about an hour ago! You can eat her soul, I'll let cha!:winkwink:




Kristin52 said:


> At least I'm not spending thousands on a boob job..... :winkwink:

I want to spend thousands on a boob job, I think I'll go back to hooking, so I can get the money, after all, that's what I was doing when my hubby met me and the money was AWESOME!!LMFAO!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Menelly

Hookin' 4 lyfe yo!!

Laura, if you use a blanket instead of an expensive sleep sack, your baby WILL die. Cause you clearly don't care. (Oy.)

That said, I'm cosleeping (in the same bed!!), letting her sleep on her tummy, and using blankets. I should preemptively be arrested for murder...


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> Hookin' 4 lyfe yo!!
> 
> *Laura, if you use a blanket instead of an expensive sleep sack, your baby WILL die.* Cause you clearly don't care. (Oy.)
> 
> That said, I'm cosleeping (in the same bed!!), letting her sleep on her tummy, and using blankets. I should preemptively be arrested for murder...

shit.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Hookin' 4 lyfe yo!!
> 
> *Laura, if you use a blanket instead of an expensive sleep sack, your baby WILL die.* Cause you clearly don't care. (Oy.)
> 
> That said, I'm cosleeping (in the same bed!!), letting her sleep on her tummy, and using blankets. I should preemptively be arrested for murder...
> 
> shit.Click to expand...

On the bright side, we can sleep?

I know... hell for me. I'm OK with that by now.

But yeah... go into Baby Club and tell them you're using blankets for your baby. If you're feeling really froggy, mention his pillow too. ;) Add in the fact he's bottle fed, and someone will rip your head off.


----------



## gigglebox

so, like, swaddling my little man is bad then, eh? i thought that's how we were supposed to do it...?

i have a sleep sack but that thing is HUGE. 

i think i'm going to start a why the fuck are these things controversial thread :D


----------



## Menelly

Make sure you link us when you do. I like to watch train wrecks. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/981439-help-me-understand.html#post17507635

just submitted it. waiting anxiously for some replies! but seriously, i am curious to see what people say!


----------



## gigglebox

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I swear to jeebus is your child comes out first I will eat your soul.It's nothing against you, I'm just THAT desperate. lmao
> 
> Just saw on FB that one of the girls I met on here that was due the same day as me just delivered about an hour ago! You can eat her soul, I'll let cha!:winkwink:Click to expand...

doesn't that just boil your potatoes?


----------



## Gajendra

Look so cutehttps://www.cx-7.info/g.gif


----------



## gigglebox

Gajendra said:


> Look so cutehttps://www.cx-7.info/g.gif

HI! welcome! who are you? what is cute?


----------



## gigglebox

going on hour 6 of little wolf man awake time. this better mean a four hour nap is in my immediate future!


----------



## Menelly

Mine just woke up from an entirely too short nap. And for the first time in my LIFE a root canal is hurting me. :( I think he did it wrong... cause it's not only kind of painful, it's far more painful than it ever thought about being before they did the root canal in the first place. :(


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> *BY THE WAY!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> WHO ADDED ME ON FACEBOOK!?!? I'm seriously so dumb, and can't put face to name.
> Menelly I know you did. I seen pics of Kesslie.

I did. I'm the one that looks twelve with the really edited photo to hide my ugly mug =) Also known as "kathryn"


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> Mine just woke up from an entirely too short nap. And for the first time in my LIFE a root canal is hurting me. :( I think he did it wrong... cause it's not only kind of painful, it's far more painful than it ever thought about being before they did the root canal in the first place. :(

you might be abnormal because they didn't hurt in the past


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> want to spend thousands on a boob job, I think I'll go back to hooking, so I can get the money, after all, that's what I was doing when my hubby met me and the money was AWESOME!!LMFAO!!!!:rofl:


i've regularly and seriously thought about being in porn. I can fake it very well. And lets face it, its really the only time I'm ever going to get laid. EVER. my sexual future is very bleak.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> so, like, swaddling my little man is bad then, eh? i thought that's how we were supposed to do it...?
> 
> i have a sleep sack but that thing is HUGE.
> 
> i think i'm going to start a why the fuck are these things controversial thread :D

no, swaddles are okay. its the paranoia that the baby will somehow get the blanket wrapped over his/her face, neck, and mouth, and therefore suffocate and die.

I personally think patrick has more of a chance of suffocating because I hug him too tight than because a blanket ate him.


That being said, sleepsacks are god. put a teeshirt on him, throw him in a sack...hes warm, comfy, and I dont have to fight with him to hold his damn leg still while I button/zip up his jammies after a change.


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> share? Im curious. Lol bedding was my BIG fear, I found Tyler's but it was SO EXPENSIVE.. my mom bought it <3
> 
> we registered at target...its under Sarah Hegel...try that :) its like raspberry something, it has butterflies on it I think, I can't freaking remember we looked at so many!!! Nick wouldn't let me register for anythign at babies r us, since everything is so expensive there... :( but i found one there I really liked....Click to expand...

Thats cute! I saw some girlie ones at babies r us that were cute too, sometimes you get 20% off coupons in the mail from them


----------



## Menelly

Zomg! A blanket ate my baby! ;)


----------



## Menelly

Maybe I am weird that root canals never hurt before. I'm whining so much my hubby wants me to go to a dental ER thing tomorrow. I say I want to wait till Monday, cause VA dental is free. >.> It's my mouth!

I think I just have a high pain tolerance... years of kidney stones and pulmonary embolisms have made me tough. ;)


----------



## ..katie..

yeah, i think root canals are actually SUPPOSED to hurt..which is why they give you copious amounts of hardcore drugs afterwards.

while i'm still on state insurance on top of my regular insurance (here we go with another controversy...) I need to get my damn wisdom teeth out. they came in at the same time as my 12-year-olds....ie 34 weeks pregnant.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> want to spend thousands on a boob job, I think I'll go back to hooking, so I can get the money, after all, that's what I was doing when my hubby met me and the money was AWESOME!!LMFAO!!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> i've regularly and seriously thought about being in porn. I can fake it very well. And lets face it, its really the only time I'm ever going to get laid. EVER. my sexual future is very bleak.Click to expand...

if you were in fucking distance, i would totally have sex with you..provided you wouldn't mind hubs being the creeper in the corner...and provided your PP bleed had stopped.
ew.


----------



## ashiozz

kristin52 said:


> *by the way!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> who added me on facebook!?!? i'm seriously so dumb, and can't put face to name.
> Menelly i know you did. I seen pics of kesslie.

i did goob!


----------



## ..katie..

--side note--
one big advantage to not being able to control my boobs is that this milk shit makes AWESOME moisturizer. Seriously, my chest/belly has never been so soft. I think I may use the exta gallons that pour out to concoct a stretch mark remover. Breast Milk Butter. I'll put sugar in it too, to exfoliate...hmm...

I may become one of those really creepy women... (no offense if any of you are that creepy woman, its just that I find it a little creepy to never know if the couch is made of milk or if the brownie you just gave me has gold flaked titty milk in it.....)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> want to spend thousands on a boob job, I think I'll go back to hooking, so I can get the money, after all, that's what I was doing when my hubby met me and the money was AWESOME!!LMFAO!!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> i've regularly and seriously thought about being in porn. I can fake it very well. And lets face it, its really the only time I'm ever going to get laid. EVER. my sexual future is very bleak.Click to expand...
> 
> if you were in fucking distance, i would totally have sex with you..provided you wouldn't mind hubs being the creeper in the corner...and provided your PP bleed had stopped.
> ew.Click to expand...

conception=foursome. I had my best friend/first female sexual partner in the birthing room with me...AND TOLD PEOPLE that i had slept with two people in the room...guess who....(i was drugged) so I dont mind creepers as long as you dont mind your husband seeing me naked (you're hotter than me. by a long shot.)

the pp bleed has not stopped. it has actually gotten worse. between the blood and the milk, I really think that I'm dead, and just starting the embalming process myself.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Maybe I am weird that root canals never hurt before. I'm whining so much my hubby wants me to go to a dental ER thing tomorrow. I say I want to wait till Monday, cause VA dental is free. >.> It's my mouth!
> 
> I think I just have a high pain tolerance... years of kidney stones and pulmonary embolisms have made me tough. ;)

I've had 2, taken no Vicodin after either, and ate that same night. Maybe we're weird?


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> *BY THE WAY!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> WHO ADDED ME ON FACEBOOK!?!? I'm seriously so dumb, and can't put face to name.
> Menelly I know you did. I seen pics of Kesslie.
> 
> I did. I'm the one that looks twelve with the really edited photo to hide my ugly mug =) Also known as "kathryn"Click to expand...

me too!! i did!!


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> want to spend thousands on a boob job, I think I'll go back to hooking, so I can get the money, after all, that's what I was doing when my hubby met me and the money was AWESOME!!LMFAO!!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> i've regularly and seriously thought about being in porn. I can fake it very well. And lets face it, its really the only time I'm ever going to get laid. EVER. my sexual future is very bleak.Click to expand...
> 
> if you were in fucking distance, i would totally have sex with you..provided you wouldn't mind hubs being the creeper in the corner...and provided your PP bleed had stopped.
> ew.Click to expand...

We could sell it .. Post partum porn! ;) It'll become a new fetish.


----------



## ..katie..

speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.

sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.

(also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> want to spend thousands on a boob job, I think I'll go back to hooking, so I can get the money, after all, that's what I was doing when my hubby met me and the money was AWESOME!!LMFAO!!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> i've regularly and seriously thought about being in porn. I can fake it very well. And lets face it, its really the only time I'm ever going to get laid. EVER. my sexual future is very bleak.Click to expand...
> 
> if you were in fucking distance, i would totally have sex with you..provided you wouldn't mind hubs being the creeper in the corner...and provided your PP bleed had stopped.
> ew.Click to expand...
> 
> We could sell it .. Post partum porn! ;) It'll become a new fetish.Click to expand...

girl on girl/lactation/blood?

ick. Lets just dress up as pokemon and fuck, eh?


----------



## Menelly

He gave me Aleve. *******. He said he couldn't do anything else cause I'm breastfeeding. Bullshit. Narcotics are OK for breastfeeding, that's why they give them in the hospital post birth. >.>

Granted, I can't TAKE most narcotics, but hey... and I do have some morphine left from my c-sec but I'm afraid to take it. She sleeps with me, and sleeping drugged up on narcotics is ACTUALLY not safe.


----------



## gigglebox

hmmm...questionable. if i remember correctly mine got a little heavier, but not significantly...it just now seems to be stopping.

i am hotter than no one i've seen on this thread. so shut your dirty mouth.

i just tried the "dark city" sleepy hand trick on Des. it did not work.

who was that random poster a page or two back?


----------



## ashiozz

Could she sleep in a bassinet tonight? Maybe so you can get some pain relief? :(


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> want to spend thousands on a boob job, I think I'll go back to hooking, so I can get the money, after all, that's what I was doing when my hubby met me and the money was AWESOME!!LMFAO!!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> i've regularly and seriously thought about being in porn. I can fake it very well. And lets face it, its really the only time I'm ever going to get laid. EVER. my sexual future is very bleak.Click to expand...
> 
> if you were in fucking distance, i would totally have sex with you..provided you wouldn't mind hubs being the creeper in the corner...and provided your PP bleed had stopped.
> ew.Click to expand...

Never done the girl on girl thing. Thought about it a few times, but never did it.

Now I have a hubby against the concept of threesomes. Which blows. Oh well!


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> yeah, i think root canals are actually SUPPOSED to hurt..which is why they give you copious amounts of hardcore drugs afterwards.
> 
> while i'm still on state insurance on top of my regular insurance (here we go with another controversy...) I need to get my damn wisdom teeth out. they came in at the same time as my 12-year-olds....ie 34 weeks pregnant.

what controversy? having state and reg ins?



..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> want to spend thousands on a boob job, I think I'll go back to hooking, so I can get the money, after all, that's what I was doing when my hubby met me and the money was AWESOME!!LMFAO!!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> i've regularly and seriously thought about being in porn. I can fake it very well. And lets face it, its really the only time I'm ever going to get laid. EVER. my sexual future is very bleak.Click to expand...
> 
> if you were in fucking distance, i would totally have sex with you..provided you wouldn't mind hubs being the creeper in the corner...and provided your PP bleed had stopped.
> ew.Click to expand...
> 
> We could sell it .. Post partum porn! ;) It'll become a new fetish.Click to expand...
> 
> girl on girl/lactation/blood?
> 
> ick. Lets just dress up as pokemon and fuck, eh?Click to expand...

post partum porn......teehehe!! that is nasty when you think about it!!


----------



## ashiozz

I just ingested some curry and a whole pineapple. Game on.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I am weird that root canals never hurt before. I'm whining so much my hubby wants me to go to a dental ER thing tomorrow. I say I want to wait till Monday, cause VA dental is free. >.> It's my mouth!
> 
> I think I just have a high pain tolerance... years of kidney stones and pulmonary embolisms have made me tough. ;)
> 
> I've had 2, taken no Vicodin after either, and ate that same night. Maybe we're weird?Click to expand...

Glad to know it isn't just me!

I have HORRIBLE teeth. My stupid **** mother (long story) didn't take us to dentists from age 6 to age 16, so I started with bad teeth that only got worse. I've had something like 9 or 10 root canals. This is the first one that's hurt. And its only one side... the other is doing fine. So I really do think he fucked something up.

I will suffer till Monday. I refuse to pay for a dentist when I get dental care free.


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> I just ingested some curry and a whole pineapple. Game on.

ah....and all i can think about is waynes world....game on!!! game on!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)

Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?


----------



## gigglebox

lia--i am 100% satisfied with my husband only sex life...but girl/girl sex is pretty awesome. i'm sorry you missed it lol


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...

I have a bottle of xanax....for plane rides...and when my husband drives in the wintertime....


----------



## ashiozz

Ive never been interested in the girl on girl thing 0.o....

Im strange apparently, clearly odd. IDK .. I just don't find females attractive like that. Then again it takes me forever to sleep with anyone 0.o Im really shy 0.o


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Could she sleep in a bassinet tonight? Maybe so you can get some pain relief? :(

Not if either of us actually intend on sleeping. She'll whine all night. I may see if hubby will let her sleep on him.

Just took some naproxen and tylenol. That will hopefully take enough of the edge off.


----------



## gigglebox

bottle of percocet here! but i get bad back pain sometimes so i'm saving it for myself.

ok, i think wolfy is finally out. see you all (or maybe just em) in a couple of hours!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I just ingested some curry and a whole pineapple. Game on.

Good luck!!!

ETA: Should not admit, but castor oil is what worked for my Tyler


----------



## ashiozz

Night Laura, Ill prolly still be up.

Lia, Im sure it wont work, but everything is worth a try right now. lmao


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bottle of xanax....for plane rides...and when my husband drives in the wintertime....Click to expand...

Oh, if we're including mental health meds, i have Ativan and Ritalin too. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> Ive never been interested in the girl on girl thing 0.o....
> 
> Im strange apparently, clearly odd. IDK .. I just don't find females attractive like that. Then again it takes me forever to sleep with anyone 0.o Im really shy 0.o

i think no matter what you're interested in sexually, it does not make you abnormal. everyone is so radically different in that department!


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I just ingested some curry and a whole pineapple. Game on.
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> ETA: Should not admit, but castor oil is what worked for my TylerClick to expand...

OMG YOU IDIOT you could have killed him!!! neglectful whore!


----------



## Menelly

Night Laura! Hope Wolfy lets you sleep...


----------



## ashiozz

=) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o

We're both like that though, shy creatures :)


----------



## ashiozz

Im almost desperate enough to try castor oil :( but DH wont let me and my MIL convinced him its toxic 0.o


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:
 

> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bottle of xanax....for plane rides...and when my husband drives in the wintertime....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, if we're including mental health meds, i have Ativan and Ritalin too. ;)Click to expand...

well, I don't have any pain meds...unless you count doggie advil...and I wouldn't, I'm pretty sure they have a "beef" flavor to them..gross!! so xanax is all I have on my sellable meds list :winkwink:


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I just ingested some curry and a whole pineapple. Game on.
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> ETA: Should not admit, but castor oil is what worked for my TylerClick to expand...
> 
> OMG YOU IDIOT you could have killed him!!! neglectful whore!Click to expand...

I know. Castor oil for my son, and my daughter sleeps on her side/tummy.

I'm aware I'm going to hell. Do not pass go. Do not collect welfare and food stamps. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I dont have any sellable meds :( ... lmao.. .I avoid the doctor like the plague...


----------



## ashiozz

K-- for those still pregnant, I advise AGAINSt eating an entire pineapple. my whole mouth is on fire.


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I just ingested some curry and a whole pineapple. Game on.
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> ETA: Should not admit, but castor oil is what worked for my TylerClick to expand...
> 
> OMG YOU IDIOT you could have killed him!!! neglectful whore!Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Castor oil for my son, and my daughter sleeps on her side/tummy.
> 
> I'm aware I'm going to hell. Do not pass go. Do not collect welfare and food stamps. ;)Click to expand...

I am fairly certain that Satan has rum in hell, so I will be drinking cocktails in my corner of hell if you would like to join me :)


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> K-- for those still pregnant, I advise AGAINSt eating an entire pineapple. my whole mouth is on fire.

owie!! i didn't know pineapple could do that! my brother sends some to my mom from hawaii at xmas time, I'll remember to not eat the whole thing ;)


----------



## ashiozz

well when you eat it all at once the acidity of it burns like a bitch

I LOVE the hawaiian pineapples from the dole factory :( I need another HI trip...


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> lia--i am 100% satisfied with my husband only sex life...but girl/girl sex is pretty awesome. i'm sorry you missed it lol

I don't like the vag - I think mine is gross so touching another lady's also creeps me a little. I'm curious to know the draw of girl on girl - can you please inform me? If I'm missing out I may need to have a talk to DH :winkwink:


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Im almost desperate enough to try castor oil :( but DH wont let me and my MIL convinced him its toxic 0.o

And we would judge the shit out of you ;)

Obviously kidding


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> =) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o
> 
> We're both like that though, shy creatures :)

I'm a skank, Colin and I were dating for 6-7 months!


----------



## ashiozz

OHMYGOD you drank a tiny amt of castor oil and you could have killed baby boy!


...*le yawn* *le sigh* people drive me crazy.

The only thing that stops me is I dont enjoy diarrhea. lol


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> well when you eat it all at once the acidity of it burns like a bitch
> 
> I LOVE the hawaiian pineapples from the dole factory :( I need another HI trip...

Go to the hospital. Complain of burning. They may induce you!!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> =) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o
> 
> We're both like that though, shy creatures :)
> 
> I'm a skank, Colin and I were dating for 6-7 months!Click to expand...

I consider that a long time :) lmao.. Ive only had a few partners in my day too -- freakin shy. 

<3


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i think root canals are actually SUPPOSED to hurt..which is why they give you copious amounts of hardcore drugs afterwards.
> 
> while i'm still on state insurance on top of my regular insurance (here we go with another controversy...) I need to get my damn wisdom teeth out. they came in at the same time as my 12-year-olds....ie 34 weeks pregnant.
> 
> what controversy? having state and reg ins?Click to expand...

some of the most controversial threads on here have been about state help. generally its from the UK, but sometimes directed towards the US. frankly, if being on medicaid and wic is what I have to do to keep my little guy healthy, so fucking be it. No shame. I work. Well, worked. i will work again. I pay taxes. I volunteer. If the government can help me, i'll take it.

Same goes with this awesome free education i'll be getting because i'm a young unwed mother. Honestly, getting knocked up on accident was probably the best thing to help my future, both mentally/emotionally, AND career wise.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> well when you eat it all at once the acidity of it burns like a bitch
> 
> I LOVE the hawaiian pineapples from the dole factory :( I need another HI trip...
> 
> Go to the hospital. Complain of burning. They may induce you!!Click to expand...

Should I tell them I feel the burning radiate throughout my whole uterus/body?


----------



## Emerald87

We're very similar in the sex area. I kinda like it because most of my friends are more adventurous and I've always felt boring; you know, like there's something wrong with me? I know I'm not alone but directly talking to someone else similar is reassuring.

_Not that there's anything wrong with other lifestyles!!!!_ Or hooking ;)


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i think root canals are actually SUPPOSED to hurt..which is why they give you copious amounts of hardcore drugs afterwards.
> 
> while i'm still on state insurance on top of my regular insurance (here we go with another controversy...) I need to get my damn wisdom teeth out. they came in at the same time as my 12-year-olds....ie 34 weeks pregnant.
> 
> what controversy? having state and reg ins?Click to expand...
> 
> some of the most controversial threads on here have been about state help. generally its from the UK, but sometimes directed towards the US. frankly, if being on medicaid and wic is what I have to do to keep my little guy healthy, so fucking be it. No shame. I work. Well, worked. i will work again. I pay taxes. I volunteer. If the government can help me, i'll take it.
> 
> Same goes with this awesome free education i'll be getting because i'm a young unwed mother. Honestly, getting knocked up on accident was probably the best thing to help my future, both mentally/emotionally, AND career wise.Click to expand...

But not sex wise? :winkwink:


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...

In UT or wy? because here on the border, my tabs run at 10 bucks each...10s are 10, 5s are 5, generally 7.5s run at 10 too...morries generally sell between 30-100 per pop, obviously the higher the better, but I dont know much about them. also, brand-name drugs are better selling, which I dont understand, but wtfever.

for a gal who doesn't do anything, ANYTHING illegal (except smoke weed from time to time. not for a long time. and mostly its a political statement...*blush*) I know a lot about the game.


----------



## ashiozz

I have no issue with hooking, as long as OH is okay with it.

lmao....

Yeah we are :) I think it's good to know Im not alone too! lmao.. my husband is one of us too, if that helps :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> =) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o
> 
> We're both like that though, shy creatures :)
> 
> I'm a skank, Colin and I were dating for 6-7 months!Click to expand...

I'm a skank... I slept with my hubby within 12 hours of meeting him.

Moved in together on day 8.

Got married 3 months and 9 days after meeting. 

About to hit our one year anniversary on the 5th... one year since MEETING.

Yep, I'm a hussy.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> In UT or wy? because here on the border, my tabs run at 10 bucks each...10s are 10, 5s are 5, generally 7.5s run at 10 too...morries generally sell between 30-100 per pop, obviously the higher the better, but I dont know much about them. also, brand-name drugs are better selling, which I dont understand, but wtfever.
> 
> for a gal who doesn't do anything, ANYTHING illegal (except smoke weed from time to time. not for a long time. and mostly its a political statement...*blush*) I know a lot about the game.Click to expand...

SURE you're law abiding.. ;) it's okay, We don't judge.

Lmao you do know a lot. I feel so sheltered...


----------



## Emerald87

Nothing wrong with getting help. Especially if the aim is to keep yourself afloat, keep your little one healthy and to help you plan a good future. If you were planning to stay on it forever and then complain that they're not giving you enough, then I get a little irritated.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> well when you eat it all at once the acidity of it burns like a bitch
> 
> I LOVE the hawaiian pineapples from the dole factory :( I need another HI trip...
> 
> Go to the hospital. Complain of burning. They may induce you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Should I tell them I feel the burning radiate throughout my whole uterus/body?Click to expand...

Could also be a burning/_distressed _sensation. You know, throughout your body including palpitations and such...


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> =) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o
> 
> We're both like that though, shy creatures :)
> 
> I'm a skank, Colin and I were dating for 6-7 months!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a skank... I slept with my hubby within 12 hours of meeting him.
> 
> Moved in together on day 8.
> 
> Got married 3 months and 9 days after meeting.
> 
> About to hit our one year anniversary on the 5th... one year since MEETING.
> 
> Yep, I'm a hussy.Click to expand...

Lia, you're not a hussy, I can't ever see you that way.. lmao.. just impulsive? and it worked out anyways!

DH and I knew each other a long time because of the interwebs, we started dating a month after I moved, Started sleeping together about 5-6 mos after that, then moved in 1 year into our relationship -- then we got married after 2.5 yrs 0.o now we're going on to our 2 yr anniversary x.x .. we move like slugs.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bottle of xanax....for plane rides...and when my husband drives in the wintertime....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, if we're including mental health meds, i have Ativan and Ritalin too. ;)Click to expand...

I would buy the ativan from you, honestly. we used to give our PSTD, demented, wwII guys at the nursing home ativan and it was frequently a miracle. stops the screaming. it also stops everything else, but when youre being choked by a big man who thinks youre trying to kill him, it does help. plus a small dose will keep them coherent (or as coherent as a non-lucid person can be) and happy. no gunshots.

but anyway, yeah, that'd be awesome in the event of one of my today days where im pretty sure i'll die from the ache. totally emo.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> In UT or wy? because here on the border, my tabs run at 10 bucks each...10s are 10, 5s are 5, generally 7.5s run at 10 too...morries generally sell between 30-100 per pop, obviously the higher the better, but I dont know much about them. also, brand-name drugs are better selling, which I dont understand, but wtfever.
> 
> for a gal who doesn't do anything, ANYTHING illegal (except smoke weed from time to time. not for a long time. and mostly its a political statement...*blush*) I know a lot about the game.Click to expand...

You mean to tell me I'm sitting on 900-3000 worth of Morphine?

Quick... someone remind me that the risk of jail time is bad...


----------



## ashiozz

Help doesnt irritate me, ABUSE of the system does. When I see someone working under the table for tons of money, THEN turning around and getting food stamps... I get irritated.

But the young single momma's that truly are trying to make ends meet and having issues, and actually NEED the help? No problem with that :)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> K-- for those still pregnant, I advise AGAINSt eating an entire pineapple. my whole mouth is on fire.

pregnant or not, I will willingly eat a whole pineapple. in fact, I will beg for it. I fucking heart pineapple. I HEART IT.


----------



## ..katie..

confession time...when i heard pineapple could induce labor, I thought you were supposed to stick it up there. like its core. like some weird giant citrus dildo.
then again, i did the bellybutton thing. two different bellybutton things. so my common sense is very questionable.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In UT or wy? because here on the border, my tabs run at 10 bucks each...10s are 10, 5s are 5, generally 7.5s run at 10 too...morries generally sell between 30-100 per pop, obviously the higher the better, but I dont know much about them. also, brand-name drugs are better selling, which I dont understand, but wtfever.
> 
> for a gal who doesn't do anything, ANYTHING illegal (except smoke weed from time to time. not for a long time. and mostly its a political statement...*blush*) I know a lot about the game.Click to expand...
> 
> You mean to tell me I'm sitting on 900-3000 worth of Morphine?
> 
> Quick... someone remind me that the risk of jail time is bad...Click to expand...

https://www.tofugu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/mackey-drugs.jpg

Mmkay?

Mmkay.

LMAO.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> confession time...when i heard pineapple could induce labor, I thought you were supposed to stick it up there. like its core. like some weird giant citrus dildo.
> then again, i did the bellybutton thing. two different bellybutton things. so my common sense is very questionable.

OMG LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel like I read a post about a woman whose husband thought you were supposed to shove the pineapple up too, I can't remember what thread that was in... but I am now dying of laughter.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lia--i am 100% satisfied with my husband only sex life...but girl/girl sex is pretty awesome. i'm sorry you missed it lol
> 
> I don't like the vag - I think mine is gross so touching another lady's also creeps me a little. I'm curious to know the draw of girl on girl - can you please inform me? If I'm missing out I may need to have a talk to DH :winkwink:Click to expand...

they're soft and boney all at once. their skin tastes sweeter. generally, they kiss better. more hair to grab. since they have one, they know their way around a clit. plus, theres that little bit of taboo that society still puts in most people.

i dont like cuddling with girls though. at all. if i could sex girls and cuddle guys, i'd be good.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bottle of xanax....for plane rides...and when my husband drives in the wintertime....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, if we're including mental health meds, i have Ativan and Ritalin too. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I would buy the ativan from you, honestly. we used to give our PSTD, demented, wwII guys at the nursing home ativan and it was frequently a miracle. stops the screaming. it also stops everything else, but when youre being choked by a big man who thinks youre trying to kill him, it does help. plus a small dose will keep them coherent (or as coherent as a non-lucid person can be) and happy. no gunshots.
> 
> but anyway, yeah, that'd be awesome in the event of one of my today days where im pretty sure i'll die from the ache. totally emo.Click to expand...

I like ativan cause it kills anxiety dead without turning into a zombie. 

My psyc likes me. She gives me the fun drugs. Mostly cause she knows I rarely take them.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Im almost desperate enough to try castor oil :( but DH wont let me and my MIL convinced him its toxic 0.o
> 
> And we would judge the shit out of you ;)Click to expand...

idk if you meant that as a pun, but LMAO!!! i love puns.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> K-- for those still pregnant, I advise AGAINSt eating an entire pineapple. my whole mouth is on fire.
> 
> pregnant or not, I will willingly eat a whole pineapple. in fact, I will beg for it. I fucking heart pineapple. I HEART IT.Click to expand...

Me too. Favorite fruit by a longshot.


----------



## ashiozz

0.0 Dear god that pun went RIGHT over my blonde head, too!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i think root canals are actually SUPPOSED to hurt..which is why they give you copious amounts of hardcore drugs afterwards.
> 
> while i'm still on state insurance on top of my regular insurance (here we go with another controversy...) I need to get my damn wisdom teeth out. they came in at the same time as my 12-year-olds....ie 34 weeks pregnant.
> 
> what controversy? having state and reg ins?Click to expand...
> 
> some of the most controversial threads on here have been about state help. generally its from the UK, but sometimes directed towards the US. frankly, if being on medicaid and wic is what I have to do to keep my little guy healthy, so fucking be it. No shame. I work. Well, worked. i will work again. I pay taxes. I volunteer. If the government can help me, i'll take it.
> 
> Same goes with this awesome free education i'll be getting because i'm a young unwed mother. Honestly, getting knocked up on accident was probably the best thing to help my future, both mentally/emotionally, AND career wise.Click to expand...
> 
> But not sex wise? :winkwink:Click to expand...


I dont think anything can save my sex life. I'm a serial monogomist and my faith in men has been ruined and I dont want to spend the rest of my life with a female, i dont think. i can't do one night stands. I cant even do friends with benefits. I pretty much have to have feelings for sex or I (guess what?) throw up.

plus i'm totally not over tyson, that assfuckingmongroldickface, and the idea of touching someone else right now just repulses me.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lia--i am 100% satisfied with my husband only sex life...but girl/girl sex is pretty awesome. i'm sorry you missed it lol
> 
> I don't like the vag - I think mine is gross so touching another lady's also creeps me a little. I'm curious to know the draw of girl on girl - can you please inform me? If I'm missing out I may need to have a talk to DH :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> they're soft and boney all at once. their skin tastes sweeter. generally, they kiss better. more hair to grab. since they have one, they know their way around a clit. plus, theres that little bit of taboo that society still puts in most people.
> 
> i dont like cuddling with girls though. at all. if i could sex girls and cuddle guys, i'd be good.Click to expand...

I could see cuddling a girl being awkward, because guys are bigger and easier to snuggle into...


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i think root canals are actually SUPPOSED to hurt..which is why they give you copious amounts of hardcore drugs afterwards.
> 
> while i'm still on state insurance on top of my regular insurance (here we go with another controversy...) I need to get my damn wisdom teeth out. they came in at the same time as my 12-year-olds....ie 34 weeks pregnant.
> 
> what controversy? having state and reg ins?Click to expand...
> 
> some of the most controversial threads on here have been about state help. generally its from the UK, but sometimes directed towards the US. frankly, if being on medicaid and wic is what I have to do to keep my little guy healthy, so fucking be it. No shame. I work. Well, worked. i will work again. I pay taxes. I volunteer. If the government can help me, i'll take it.
> 
> Same goes with this awesome free education i'll be getting because i'm a young unwed mother. Honestly, getting knocked up on accident was probably the best thing to help my future, both mentally/emotionally, AND career wise.Click to expand...
> 
> But not sex wise? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think anything can save my sex life. I'm a serial monogomist and my faith in men has been ruined and I dont want to spend the rest of my life with a female, i dont think. i can't do one night stands. I cant even do friends with benefits. I pretty much have to have feelings for sex or I (guess what?) throw up.
> 
> plus i'm totally not over tyson, that assfuckingmongroldickface, and the idea of touching someone else right now just repulses me.Click to expand...

I can't sleep with someone without having feelings for them either, so you're not totally screwed.. you just need to wait til you're over Tyson... or he disappears ;) .. Then you'll eventually find another person who doesn't suck :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> =) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o
> 
> We're both like that though, shy creatures :)
> 
> I'm a skank, Colin and I were dating for 6-7 months!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a skank... I slept with my hubby within 12 hours of meeting him.
> 
> Moved in together on day 8.
> 
> Got married 3 months and 9 days after meeting.
> 
> About to hit our one year anniversary on the 5th... one year since MEETING.
> 
> Yep, I'm a hussy.Click to expand...

Whooooo-uuuurrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> In UT or wy? because here on the border, my tabs run at 10 bucks each...10s are 10, 5s are 5, generally 7.5s run at 10 too...morries generally sell between 30-100 per pop, obviously the higher the better, but I dont know much about them. also, brand-name drugs are better selling, which I dont understand, but wtfever.
> 
> for a gal who doesn't do anything, ANYTHING illegal (except smoke weed from time to time. not for a long time. and mostly its a political statement...*blush*) I know a lot about the game.Click to expand...
> 
> SURE you're law abiding.. ;) it's okay, We don't judge.
> 
> Lmao you do know a lot. I feel so sheltered...Click to expand...


I live in a town full of cows. the nearest real city, city by definition, is 2 hours away. there's not a lot to do here but sex/drugs/rocknroll or to study sex/drugs/rocknroll. I'm also basically in meth city USA, and along with meth generally goes other drugs. people will do anything to get fucked up, which i dont get because life is both terrible and wonderful enough on its own.


----------



## ashiozz

I thought I was living in meth city!!

We have some disturbing billboards with meth-heads on them :( 

... you could go cow tipping ;)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I thought I was living in meth city!!
> 
> We have some disturbing billboards with meth-heads on them :(
> 
> ... you could go cow tipping ;)

...i'm a mean pet owner. borris kind of looks like a cow, except small, and when we're on soft grass or he's on the couch, i'll grab his front and back legs on one side and pull up...i'm awful. but he comes back for more, so whatever. He also likes the game where we step on his toes? I think its some weird herding instinct he has.

we have the billboards too. Well, not we, since my town has ONE stoplight that doesnt even work, but rock springs does.


----------



## Menelly

Katie's town only exists to give sinful Utahns a place to buy their booze, fireworks, and porn. Otherwise, there's nuttin.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> In UT or wy? because here on the border, my tabs run at 10 bucks each...10s are 10, 5s are 5, generally 7.5s run at 10 too...morries generally sell between 30-100 per pop, obviously the higher the better, but I dont know much about them. also, brand-name drugs are better selling, which I dont understand, but wtfever.
> 
> for a gal who doesn't do anything, ANYTHING illegal (except smoke weed from time to time. not for a long time. and mostly its a political statement...*blush*) I know a lot about the game.Click to expand...
> 
> SURE you're law abiding.. ;) it's okay, We don't judge.
> 
> Lmao you do know a lot. I feel so sheltered...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a town full of cows. the nearest real city, city by definition, is 2 hours away. there's not a lot to do here but sex/drugs/rocknroll or to study sex/drugs/rocknroll. I'm also basically in meth city USA, and along with meth generally goes other drugs. people will do anything to get fucked up, which i dont get because life is both terrible and wonderful enough on its own.Click to expand...

Sex, drugs and rocking with the cows?


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lia--i am 100% satisfied with my husband only sex life...but girl/girl sex is pretty awesome. i'm sorry you missed it lol
> 
> I don't like the vag - I think mine is gross so touching another lady's also creeps me a little. I'm curious to know the draw of girl on girl - can you please inform me? If I'm missing out I may need to have a talk to DH :winkwink:Click to expand...

much of what katie already said. i love the curves. i know i have my own boobs but i'm a total boob woman; they are just so fun to grab. sex with a woman can also be super sensual...and dragging your hand across a smooth lower belly towards the goods...it's just, for me, more of a sensory experience in that way. i am really not sure how else to describe it...but yeah, women tend to "get" the more sensitive areas and are more gentle.

actually it's funny, katie, you don't like the female cuddling either. i never did with my ex. i really just liked to have the whole sexual experience and then roll over. but i'm not sure if it's because our relationship was bad or i just don't like it.

there's a sense of security with a man you just can't get with females. i absolutely love how "protected" hubs makes me feel. i feel much better in his arms than i ever did with any of the chicks i had sex with.


Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> =) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o
> 
> We're both like that though, shy creatures :)
> 
> I'm a skank, Colin and I were dating for 6-7 months!Click to expand...

true story:

hubs and i knew each other in high school, grew up in the same neighborhood, even took a group beach trip together once because we had mutual friends, but we never talked. it wasn't until a party my brother threw at my parents house when we realized we had common ground (we both like nine inch nails) and started conversation. at first i tried to hook him up with a friend of mine, actually one of my ex-girlfriends lol; when he started to show interest in her, i got jealous. she kind of went away and hooked up with her ex again (they are married now) so i started to pursue hubs. i asked him out on our first date, "as friends", i said...then i forgot my wallet and he paid for me, so we called it our first official date.

a week later he had a party at his house and we hooked up. we just made out a lot, and at one point i was straddling him on his bed and i stopped us. my famous quote: "I think we should take things slow...(i look down at myself)...granted i'm straddling you topless on your bed right now." 

and slow for us meant one week lol; next weekend we boned, i took his V card, and the rest his history!



ashiozz said:


> OHMYGOD you drank a tiny amt of castor oil and you could have killed baby boy!
> 
> 
> ...*le yawn* *le sigh* people drive me crazy.
> 
> The only thing that stops me is I dont enjoy diarrhea. lol

i just wanted to say that i love your use of "le".



ashiozz said:


> I thought I was living in meth city!!
> 
> We have some disturbing billboards with meth-heads on them :(
> 
> ... you could go cow tipping ;)

OMG! another story!

one time when visiting my phoenix crew, we were in some diner (they serve some fried appetizer my friends were obsessed with...i can't remember what they were now) and i pull some newspaper off the table and start looking through it.

i come across this anti-meth advertisement:

"YOU NEVER THINK YOU'RE GOING TO EAT YOUR OWN SKIN, UNTIL YOU DO METH."

i think it was the first time i almost died of laughter.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> lia--i am 100% satisfied with my husband only sex life...but girl/girl sex is pretty awesome. i'm sorry you missed it lol
> 
> I don't like the vag - I think mine is gross so touching another lady's also creeps me a little. I'm curious to know the draw of girl on girl - can you please inform me? If I'm missing out I may need to have a talk to DH :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> much of what katie already said. i love the curves. i know i have my own boobs but i'm a total boob woman; they are just so fun to grab. sex with a woman can also be super sensual...and dragging your hand across a smooth lower belly towards the goods...it's just, for me, more of a sensory experience in that way. i am really not sure how else to describe it...but yeah, women tend to "get" the more sensitive areas and are more gentle.
> 
> actually it's funny, katie, you don't like the female cuddling either. i never did with my ex. i really just liked to have the whole sexual experience and then roll over. but i'm not sure if it's because our relationship was bad or i just don't like it.
> 
> there's a sense of security with a man you just can't get with females. i absolutely love how "protected" hubs makes me feel. i feel much better in his arms than i ever did with any of the chicks i had sex with.Click to expand...

Sorry, I think I missed Katie's explanation. I tend to miss a lot of stuff people say. Stupid brain.

I've gone from all happy and loving everyone this morning to ultra down tonight. Combo of shit causing my not-so-happiness.

I thought my flight was tomorrow night - turns out it's Monday night and due to Hitler consultant I can't miss Monday. I had a panic attack to the max. Had to fork out over $200 for a new flight at 6am tomorrow. So I miss out on more time with my family and pay money for it.
Those ultra super bad cramps came back tonight. Only one hit and then I sat down and they went away - only there when I stand.
I don't have my doppler to make sure Kaida is ok and I'm not feeling right. I'm super worried.
I'm going to book back into my GP on Monday arvo after super evil pain in the ass hospital work shit. Hopefully he can schedule me a scan and double check my wee to see if it's bacteria-free.
I need a good cry.

Colin just suggested my cramps may be BH. Google time!!


----------



## gigglebox

cranky sleep deprived mom has returned! how the fuck do i get this kid to sleep through his diaper issues? i can't get more than 2 hours of sleep at a time with him. it is really wearing on me :( 

sorry about your wonky body Em. i hope they can easily fix whatever is going on. and that REALLY sucks about the flight!


----------



## Kristin52

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> =) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o
> 
> We're both like that though, shy creatures :)
> 
> I'm a skank, Colin and I were dating for 6-7 months!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a skank... I slept with my hubby within 12 hours of meeting him.
> 
> Moved in together on day 8.
> 
> Got married 3 months and 9 days after meeting.
> 
> About to hit our one year anniversary on the 5th... one year since MEETING.
> 
> Yep, I'm a hussy.Click to expand...

Hahahahahahaa, knew my husband for 2 years and slept with him after a month of hanging out (we hung out every night after he got off work)
I'm.a.slutty.hobag.:winkwink:







..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> K-- for those still pregnant, I advise AGAINSt eating an entire pineapple. my whole mouth is on fire.
> 
> pregnant or not, I will willingly eat a whole pineapple. in fact, I will beg for it. I fucking heart pineapple. I HEART IT.Click to expand...


that is disgusting. :wacko: pineapple makes me gag.



..katie.. said:


> confession time...when i heard pineapple could induce labor, I thought you were supposed to stick it up there. like its core. like some weird giant citrus dildo.
> then again, i did the bellybutton thing. two different bellybutton things. so my common sense is very questionable.

hahahahahahhaahhahahaah :haha:





Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> K-- for those still pregnant, I advise AGAINSt eating an entire pineapple. my whole mouth is on fire.
> 
> pregnant or not, I will willingly eat a whole pineapple. in fact, I will beg for it. I fucking heart pineapple. I HEART IT.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. Favorite fruit by a longshot.Click to expand...

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.






ashiozz said:


> I thought I was living in meth city!!
> 
> We have some disturbing billboards with meth-heads on them :(
> 
> ... you could go cow tipping ;)


My area is filled with alcoholics and drugs. 
HOWEVER, they won't buy the "good" drugs, there kids now DRINKING HAND SANITIZER to get drunk! yep, so true. 
also, snorting bath salts. fucking.losers.






gigglebox said:


> cranky sleep deprived mom has returned! how the fuck do i get this kid to sleep through his diaper issues? i can't get more than 2 hours of sleep at a time with him. it is really wearing on me :(
> 
> sorry about your wonky body Em. i hope they can easily fix whatever is going on. and that REALLY sucks about the flight!

Not really, except to leave him in it for longer and try to walk him around and play with him and stuff, to realize it's not that bad in a dirty diaper. Unless it was poop, but just pee? That's what I'd do.


----------



## Emerald87

Laura, are you using cloth nappies/diapers? Can you switch to/from disposables to/from cloth? Can you let him go without pants and just put a light washable blanket over his bits? Something light and breezy that sorta still absorbs wetness but allows him to go commando IYKWIM?


----------



## gigglebox

i've tried making him sit in it in his crib, but he just mini cries every few minutes if his tired...dozes, then mini cries again and i can't sleep through it. he's in disposables and i've tried 2 types. he need something that, like, insta-absorbs the second the piss exits his body. are disposable diapers really absorbent? i don't think the no diaper thing is gonna work...

do you think it could have anything to do with his botched circ job?


----------



## Kristin52

Botched circ? How so?


----------



## gigglebox

they didn't cut enough off.

ok, he just peed. he's totally inconsolable in a wet diaper...he's so lucky he's not a hideous baby.


----------



## gigglebox

btw, he's a really good night feed. he just just gets a change then doze eats for 20-30 minutes and he's out. the problem is since this whole 1-2 hours of sleep is so fucking unnatural, it takes me a good hour to get back to sleep. by the time he pees again, i've got hardly any rest.


----------



## ..katie..

woke up this morning with a soaked bra, shirt, pillow, baby, and bed. seriously, the kid doesn't need diapers, my tits do.


----------



## gigglebox

hmmmm maybe you could make that work somehow. double sided tape?


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> =) Thats true.. but yeah, it took me like, almost half a year to have sex with mitch, and we were friends for 4 yrs before dating.. 0.o
> 
> We're both like that though, shy creatures :)
> 
> I'm a skank, Colin and I were dating for 6-7 months!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a skank... I slept with my hubby within 12 hours of meeting him.
> 
> Moved in together on day 8.
> 
> Got married 3 months and 9 days after meeting.
> 
> About to hit our one year anniversary on the 5th... one year since MEETING.
> 
> Yep, I'm a hussy.Click to expand...

um.... :blush: ...I get to be the skankiest.... I was married to my ex when I slept with my hubby.... and I took his V too....but I don't regret it and would do it again in a minute to be w/ my hubby!! He's amazing :flower:



..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i think root canals are actually SUPPOSED to hurt..which is why they give you copious amounts of hardcore drugs afterwards.
> 
> while i'm still on state insurance on top of my regular insurance (here we go with another controversy...) I need to get my damn wisdom teeth out. they came in at the same time as my 12-year-olds....ie 34 weeks pregnant.
> 
> what controversy? having state and reg ins?Click to expand...
> 
> some of the most controversial threads on here have been about state help. generally its from the UK, but sometimes directed towards the US. frankly, if being on medicaid and wic is what I have to do to keep my little guy healthy, so fucking be it. No shame. I work. Well, worked. i will work again. I pay taxes. I volunteer. If the government can help me, i'll take it.
> 
> Same goes with this awesome free education i'll be getting because i'm a young unwed mother. Honestly, getting knocked up on accident was probably the best thing to help my future, both mentally/emotionally, AND career wise.Click to expand...

Ok, the ONLY problem I have w/ medicaid and reg ins together is....it is a BITCH to bill them. Medicaid is great, but they are the worst to get to pay claims!!! Just coming from an insurance biller point of view. Otherwise, use it :winkwink:



..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> In UT or wy? because here on the border, my tabs run at 10 bucks each...10s are 10, 5s are 5, generally 7.5s run at 10 too...morries generally sell between 30-100 per pop, obviously the higher the better, but I dont know much about them. also, brand-name drugs are better selling, which I dont understand, but wtfever.
> 
> for a gal who doesn't do anything, ANYTHING illegal (except smoke weed from time to time. not for a long time. and mostly its a political statement...*blush*) I know a lot about the game.Click to expand...
> 
> SURE you're law abiding.. ;) it's okay, We don't judge.
> 
> Lmao you do know a lot. I feel so sheltered...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a town full of cows. the nearest real city, city by definition, is 2 hours away. there's not a lot to do here but sex/drugs/rocknroll or to study sex/drugs/rocknroll. I'm also basically in meth city USA, and along with meth generally goes other drugs. people will do anything to get fucked up, which i dont get because life is both terrible and wonderful enough on its own.Click to expand...

I think every place is meth town....it sad :( 



gigglebox said:


> i've tried making him sit in it in his crib, but he just mini cries every few minutes if his tired...dozes, then mini cries again and i can't sleep through it. he's in disposables and i've tried 2 types. he need something that, like, insta-absorbs the second the piss exits his body. are disposable diapers really absorbent? i don't think the no diaper thing is gonna work...
> 
> do you think it could have anything to do with his botched circ job?

1) not sure how to help with the diaper thing!! what have you tried already?
2) careful w/ the circ job!! make sure you clean under it, otherwise it will stick....and get nasty white crap under it....just talking from experience w/ my boys. and my hubby. They did a bad one on him too, but no one caught it till he was....well 23 or so....and he had to get recirced....owie!!! just sayin...be sure to watch it. if the skin gets stuck on his little mushroom head, just pull it back and clean underneath. I know they tell you not to, but its a good idea....


----------



## ashiozz

Blah emerald I hope your cramping is ok. I'm awake all.. husband isn't and Its only 7am....nothing from the pineapple. Laura I was like des as a baby with diapers sooo I has no advice but I'm sorry


----------



## gigglebox

sarah--i have been keeping it clean. in the first week it got the white crud because i wasn't shown to clean it since it was supposed to have been cut. fuckers.

ash--no worries; it's really eating up diapers though lol


----------



## ..katie..

everyone in my whole life is doing pinewood derby. I seriously thought that was just a south park thing. hmm.

I'm less emo today. Put patrick in his swing. Well, my swing. but he uses it now lol. both my parents are home. Its warmer than it was yesterday. I probably WONT be sobbing all day long =D


----------



## ashiozz

That's your old swing? I thought it looked old school.. why are they lower to the ground now then they used to be??


----------



## gigglebox

i thought pinewood derby was a boyscout thing?


----------



## gigglebox

i am absolutely, 100% in love with this version of iron man. please listen and make me happy. it's very mellow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzgZJEpLuw0


----------



## ..katie..

<3

yes, it's my swing. 20 years old. daaaamn, check out that saftey hazzard.
I would assume they're lower now because if the kid flings themselves out of it somehow its less distance to fall?

I think it might be. but my fb is filled with pinewood derby stuff for gr and the valley. Am sort of confused.


----------



## ..katie..

you guys dont know what the valley is. damn.
uhhh, my fb feed is filled with people in the southwest corner of wyoming doing derbyderb things. (just say it.)


----------



## hoping4girl

lol we were at the pinewood derby!! it is a boyscout thing :) my kid lost. but, his dad wasn't fully into it this year so I'm blaming him.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i've tried making him sit in it in his crib, but he just mini cries every few minutes if his tired...dozes, then mini cries again and i can't sleep through it. he's in disposables and i've tried 2 types. he need something that, like, insta-absorbs the second the piss exits his body. are disposable diapers really absorbent? i don't think the no diaper thing is gonna work...
> 
> do you think it could have anything to do with his botched circ job?

No clue on the botched circ.

Some cloth is super absorbant, but in general it'll feel wet on the skin longer than disposables will.

You could try a microfleece liner? Microfleece absorbs really fast, and probably feels nicer? I wonder if its the sensation of "wet" that's bugging him, or if he's sensitive to the chemicals in the diaper that activate when he pees? Cause disposables really DO absorb and feel dry super fast. But it does activate several different chemicals.

If you want, I do have a few "boy" looking cloth diapers. I could send you one, and you could try it and see if he still cries up a storm when he pees? That way you wouldn't have to cough up money if it DOESN'T work? I even have one with skulls and a pitchfork on it. ;) LMK if you want to try. It's probably the only way to see if it's the "wet" or the "chemical" that's bothering him. (And if nothing else, it's DAMN CUTE for things like pictures.)

Actually, gonna see if I can find a picture for you on it, cause I think you'd enjoy it on Des. ;)
 



Attached Files:







black skull.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> woke up this morning with a soaked bra, shirt, pillow, baby, and bed. seriously, the kid doesn't need diapers, my tits do.

Tit diapers sound kind of awesome.

I still haven't leaked. I know I make milk, cause she's getting big, but I don't leak. >.>


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i've tried making him sit in it in his crib, but he just mini cries every few minutes if his tired...dozes, then mini cries again and i can't sleep through it. he's in disposables and i've tried 2 types. he need something that, like, insta-absorbs the second the piss exits his body. are disposable diapers really absorbent? i don't think the no diaper thing is gonna work...
> 
> do you think it could have anything to do with his botched circ job?
> 
> No clue on the botched circ.
> 
> Some cloth is super absorbant, but in general it'll feel wet on the skin longer than disposables will.
> 
> You could try a microfleece liner? Microfleece absorbs really fast, and probably feels nicer? I wonder if its the sensation of "wet" that's bugging him, or if he's sensitive to the chemicals in the diaper that activate when he pees? Cause disposables really DO absorb and feel dry super fast. But it does activate several different chemicals.
> 
> If you want, I do have a few "boy" looking cloth diapers. I could send you one, and you could try it and see if he still cries up a storm when he pees? That way you wouldn't have to cough up money if it DOESN'T work? I even have one with skulls and a pitchfork on it. ;) LMK if you want to try. It's probably the only way to see if it's the "wet" or the "chemical" that's bothering him. (And if nothing else, it's DAMN CUTE for things like pictures.)
> 
> Actually, gonna see if I can find a picture for you on it, cause I think you'd enjoy it on Des. ;)Click to expand...

not sure, but sometimes he starts getting annoyed right before he pees, which is why i'm wondering what's going on and if it's a penis related thing. guess it's a question for the pediatrician next week!

and for the record, he's go no problem sitting in shit. i guess he enjoys squishy warm poo sensation. put absorbed pee? fo'geddaboudit!

can i have you send the diaper to my work? little hesitant to put my home addy out there in cyber space land, no offense ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Des just let out this thunderous fart with the most peaceful and innocent look on his face.

hubs: "did you hear that?!"
me: "kind of, was it a burp?"
hubs: "no!"
me: "a fart?"
hubs: "yes! did you hear it? it sounded like the gods exploded out of his ass!"

i don't even know what that means but it made me laugh really hard


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i've tried making him sit in it in his crib, but he just mini cries every few minutes if his tired...dozes, then mini cries again and i can't sleep through it. he's in disposables and i've tried 2 types. he need something that, like, insta-absorbs the second the piss exits his body. are disposable diapers really absorbent? i don't think the no diaper thing is gonna work...
> 
> do you think it could have anything to do with his botched circ job?
> 
> No clue on the botched circ.
> 
> Some cloth is super absorbant, but in general it'll feel wet on the skin longer than disposables will.
> 
> You could try a microfleece liner? Microfleece absorbs really fast, and probably feels nicer? I wonder if its the sensation of "wet" that's bugging him, or if he's sensitive to the chemicals in the diaper that activate when he pees? Cause disposables really DO absorb and feel dry super fast. But it does activate several different chemicals.
> 
> If you want, I do have a few "boy" looking cloth diapers. I could send you one, and you could try it and see if he still cries up a storm when he pees? That way you wouldn't have to cough up money if it DOESN'T work? I even have one with skulls and a pitchfork on it. ;) LMK if you want to try. It's probably the only way to see if it's the "wet" or the "chemical" that's bothering him. (And if nothing else, it's DAMN CUTE for things like pictures.)
> 
> Actually, gonna see if I can find a picture for you on it, cause I think you'd enjoy it on Des. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> not sure, but sometimes he starts getting annoyed right before he pees, which is why i'm wondering what's going on and if it's a penis related thing. guess it's a question for the pediatrician next week!
> 
> and for the record, he's go no problem sitting in shit. i guess he enjoys squishy warm poo sensation. put absorbed pee? fo'geddaboudit!
> 
> can i have you send the diaper to my work? little hesitant to put my home addy out there in cyber space land, no offense ;)Click to expand...

Sure, I can send it to your work. Or you can PM me the address. I promise I'll only sell it to the highest bidder. ;) (I wouldn't put the address in a thread either.)

But either way works, and like I said, if nothing else it's cute for pictures.


----------



## gigglebox

squeeee! more photo props! thanks so much, i'm actually pretty excited to try out these things. do i have to get the liners online? i can get some off amazon when i get hubs' anniversary gift.


----------



## gigglebox

got more feedback in my thread. it seems that even having an opinion is enough to piss people off. not even an opinion on anything in particular, just that i have one seems to be starting to piss people off. like a "don't seek out other people's opinions, stick with your own." kind of way.

who knew?


----------



## Emerald87

5am, at airport. Gross.

Has des been tested for a UTI? If he gets upset before he starts peeing maybe there's burning in the waterworks? Get those urine dip sticks from the chemist, get a clean catch from des and screen for blood, white blood cells, ph etc. even if he doesn't have a UTI he might have acidic urine which hurts him. Easily solved with diet assistance.


----------



## gigglebox

heheh i just sneaky snuck condescending flower man into my post.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> 5am, at airport. Gross.
> 
> Has des been tested for a UTI? If he gets upset before he starts peeing maybe there's burning in the waterworks? Get those urine dip sticks from the chemist, get a clean catch from des and screen for blood, white blood cells, ph etc. even if he doesn't have a UTI he might have acidic urine which hurts him. Easily solved with diet assistance.

and this is why i love you, you smart medical student you :D

he has an appointment next week, i am hoping they can check for things then. maybe i can bring in a lovely sample of wee with me.

also the cry before peeing isn't every time (actually i've only noticed it twice), so i don't think it's a consistent problem but still worth a check. 

maybe he's just weird and there's no real secret here.

AIR PORT YOU SAY. how do you like it? i love going to the airport, but I HATE flying. with a passion. I will take dramamine (motion sickness pill) that will 1, help with my extreme motion sickness, and 2, knock me out for the entire duration of the plane ride. pretty sweet deal.


----------



## gigglebox

also, to those that say "you're more likely to die in a car" (and to those who like statistics), this isn't a true statement. when you look at time spent in each mode of transport vs. death ratio, they are just about even. 

just saying.

Em, ignore me, i am anxiety ridden lol


----------



## Emerald87

Make sure it's fresh wee

I don't mind airports or flying. I was scared on friday as it was my first preggo flight and I didn't know if I was doing wrong by kaida


----------



## gigglebox

LOCKED?! but i never got an answer to my question :cry: oh well.

i think i'd better sleep now. Des is sleeping in his swingy chair, hubs is playing Trials, i want to play Trials but i think sleep is better.

when i wake up, radical things are happening to my hairs. RADICAL.


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, Your thread got locked. 


Im reading through it now.. Wtf? -.- I want to see where it gets nasty!


----------



## ..katie..

CONGRATS LAURA! Barely two pages in and locked. I couldn't be prouder of you. Also, I loved the flower man.


my response:
With bottle propping, assuming it's not the way i've talked about propping bottled (ie with his hands or a blanket so I have a freehand), and it's the "set the bottle up for him in his mouth and walk away" kind, babies can choke and drown on it, or it can fall and they won't get fed. there's also the bonding thing with feeding babies that could be lost by propping and walking away.

I, personally, have been screeched at for not feeding directly from the breast, which is bullshit because i'm still spending time with my child and he's still getting the SAME food. I just don't happen to have to go through the immense anger I develop when I try to feed from the boob. And if by feeding him with a bottle and NOT wanting to throw him makes me a bad mom, i'm proud to be one.


I don't understand why people give a fuck how other people raise their kids, as long as they're happy and healthy. Seriously, the only reason I ask our crew questions is because I'm curious, I trust your judgements, and I am open to seeing if there's better options for me i havent figured out yet. KWIM? And because you forumla feed and I express, I dont feel better than you and I don't expect you feel better than me.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> LOCKED?! but i never got an answer to my question :cry: oh well.
> 
> i think i'd better sleep now. Des is sleeping in his swingy chair, hubs is playing Trials, i want to play Trials but i think sleep is better.
> 
> when i wake up, radical things are happening to my hairs. RADICAL.

You can pretend to be Nearly Headless Nick, like me!


----------



## ashiozz

omg it didnt get nasty at all and it got locked.

Asking people WHY things are controversial is against the rules too?! Wtf. What CAN we talk about?

HI JULES!


----------



## Emerald87

I'm getting on a plane, don't tell me I'm about to die laura...


----------



## ..katie..

mucus plugs, how much our little people eat...um, post partum bodies as long as they dont involve fake tits?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald, youre not gonna die.


----------



## Emerald87

Link me to thread. Will read when back in brissie. Cya xx


----------



## ashiozz

0.0 Emerald, You are NOT going to die. I was a flight attendant for a year and flew many times and am not dead. YOU'RE NOT GOING TO DIE. Promise.


----------



## gigglebox

yeah, bottle propping/walking away does seem like probably not a good idea.

i wish i didn't have such a giant head. it would make sporting shorter cuts easier.

DAMN IT. everyone's on now too :( bawwwwwwwwwwww so many things to do but sleep really should be my priority...

hi vaurissa! katie! Emerald! jules!

by vaurissa! katie! Emerald! jules!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> CONGRATS LAURA! Barely two pages in and locked. I couldn't be prouder of you. Also, I loved the flower man.
> 
> 
> my response:
> With bottle propping, assuming it's not the way i've talked about propping bottled (ie with his hands or a blanket so I have a freehand), and it's the "set the bottle up for him in his mouth and walk away" kind, babies can choke and drown on it, or it can fall and they won't get fed. there's also the bonding thing with feeding babies that could be lost by propping and walking away.
> 
> I, personally, have been screeched at for not feeding directly from the breast, which is bullshit because i'm still spending time with my child and he's still getting the SAME food. I just don't happen to have to go through the immense anger I develop when I try to feed from the boob. And if by feeding him with a bottle and NOT wanting to throw him makes me a bad mom, i'm proud to be one.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why people give a fuck how other people raise their kids, as long as they're happy and healthy. Seriously, the only reason I ask our crew questions is because I'm curious, I trust your judgements, and I am open to seeing if there's better options for me i havent figured out yet. KWIM? And because you forumla feed and I express, I dont feel better than you and I don't expect you feel better than me.


Oh yeah? WELL I FEED STRAIGHT FROM THE PLACENTA.

This makes me superior...

...or just still pregnant, but whatevs.


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa, are you in back labor? do I have to kill you?


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> I'm getting on a plane, don't tell me I'm about to die laura...

lol i'm sorry! fear not. besides, it's usually the really small private jets that go down. you're golden! :thumbup:

i watched the first episode of Lost shortly before being on a plane. Bad idea lol


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> squeeee! more photo props! thanks so much, i'm actually pretty excited to try out these things. do i have to get the liners online? i can get some off amazon when i get hubs' anniversary gift.

I'll send it with two inserts. You don't really "line" them, you stuff inserts in to absorb. You can do 1 or 2 inserts (depending on how heavy he pees.) I'll send it stuffed so you can see what I mean.

But they're cute and fluffy. :) And if you decide to buy more, they're dirt cheap. ($5-6 each if you buy from her website. Downside is waiting for shipping from China.)


----------



## Menelly

Em, you are not gonna die. Laura, go to bed. Vari, I hope you're not in labor so Ash doesn't have to kill you. Ash, go into labor. Jules, we miss you. Katie, get off facebook and nap too.

So... new game. Tell us something bizarre and true about yourself. Like, I thought of this game today when I realized how weird I am that my pubic hair is straight as a bone. No curl at all. So I'm engaging in overshare and demanding you all overshare too. Tell us something bizarre about you. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Oh i thought of a game last night for us too when I was dozing off, we'll play yours first.. 


*thinks* 


I can write with my toes... because I have elongated toes... and can totally use a pencil with them =/ .. I call myself "highly evolved."


=)


----------



## hoping4girl

recently weird: I HATE listening to people chew!!! It makes me want to slap them!!! my kids and my husband....gross chewing!!!! ok I'm going to nap too...after I put the socks in the dryer....


----------



## ashiozz

^ this goes along with a subject we spoke about a long time ago where I brought up my distaste for the sound of people scraping their silverware with their teef...


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Hookin' 4 lyfe yo!!
> 
> *Laura, if you use a blanket instead of an expensive sleep sack, your baby WILL die.* Cause you clearly don't care. (Oy.)
> 
> That said, I'm cosleeping (in the same bed!!), letting her sleep on her tummy, and using blankets. I should preemptively be arrested for murder...
> 
> shit.Click to expand...
> 
> On the bright side, we can sleep?
> 
> I know... hell for me. I'm OK with that by now.
> 
> But yeah... go into Baby Club and tell them you're using blankets for your baby. If you're feeling really froggy, mention his pillow too. ;) Add in the fact he's bottle fed, and someone will rip your head off.Click to expand...

LMAO! Yes, please do.  I am sure I will have a shit ton too. I am going to be bottle feeding and probably co-sleeping as well. I bought a sleep bag thing because I thought it was cute, but will probably just use my blankets. Both my daughters had pillows fairly early. I prop when I want to get other things done... I am GOING TO HELL, lol, if I believed in it:haha:



gigglebox said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I swear to jeebus is your child comes out first I will eat your soul.It's nothing against you, I'm just THAT desperate. lmao
> 
> Just saw on FB that one of the girls I met on here that was due the same day as me just delivered about an hour ago! You can eat her soul, I'll let cha!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> doesn't that just boil your potatoes?Click to expand...

Yes, yes it does!



..katie.. said:


> --side note--
> one big advantage to not being able to control my boobs is that this milk shit makes AWESOME moisturizer. Seriously, my chest/belly has never been so soft. I think I may use the exta gallons that pour out to concoct a stretch mark remover. Breast Milk Butter. I'll put sugar in it too, to exfoliate...hmm...
> 
> I may become one of those really creepy women... (no offense if any of you are that creepy woman, its just that I find it a little creepy to never know if the couch is made of milk or if the brownie you just gave me has gold flaked titty milk in it.....)

Yeeah! Just make sure and add some frilly scent and you're in business 



ashiozz said:


> I just ingested some curry and a whole pineapple. Game on.

Game-the-hell-ON!!!



hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> speaking of being irresponsible...(im sort of back to stripping...kind of.)...I have this whole gigantic bottle of tab10s that I am NEVER going to use because narcotics KILL ME. i was thinking about selling them. thats 200 bucks.
> 
> sigh, i wont really. i'll probably just give them as gifts.
> 
> (also, im partially joking. partially not. if the occassion arises and I wont be arrested for it, I will. otherwise I wont.)
> 
> Tell me about it. I have a package of 30 individually wrapped Morphine 15's. Yeah... how much is THAT worth?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bottle of xanax....for plane rides...and when my husband drives in the wintertime....Click to expand...

I have all kinds of shit I take at random, so I always end up with crap tons of it. LOL Xanax for the dentist (don't have panic attacks any other time anymore thank goodness) the Celexa I used to be on because damn DEPO caused depression (didn't know until I got off the DEPO to get preg) Codeine, Percocet, and muscle relaxers (yay for a fucked up back) and others... LOL Haven't taken any of it since getting preg and don't usually take them but every few months... they pile up. LOL



ashiozz said:


> Ive never been interested in the girl on girl thing 0.o....
> 
> Im strange apparently, clearly odd. IDK .. I just don't find females attractive like that. Then again it takes me forever to sleep with anyone 0.o Im really shy 0.o

That's normal.  Everybody's different; the world would be awfully damn boring if we weren't. LOL



ashiozz said:


> I have no issue with hooking, as long as OH is okay with it.
> 
> lmao....
> 
> Yeah we are :) I think it's good to know Im not alone too! lmao.. my husband is one of us too, if that helps :)

I thought I would be able to out-skank you people, but nooooooooooo... LOL. I knew hubs for about two weeks before we did our thang lol. He convinced me to move in a month later (I was needless to say a bit gun shy after my marriages, yes I said marriages plural... long story lol). I've never been shy when it comes to sex. My thing is, try new things and chalk it up to experience, woot woot! LOL, example? Slept with my friend's Dad when I was 17... chalk it up. LOL
Ash and Em. My DH is like you guys. I think that is special, people who have willpower and actually wait for the right person... nice. Needless to say, my sex 'willpower' doesn't amount to shit! LOL


----------



## Ems77

Something weird... I have the chewing issue, the silverware issue, and a feet issue (I think they're nasty) so I guess that's not weird, lol. Hmmmm... well, shit, this is going to take a while! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Eh "wait for the right person" I didnt exactly do THAt.. but I never hopped into anything superfast.. Ive had other long relationships which did not last into a marriage the way my current one has, but my number is still small even so.. lol I do have much willpower.


----------



## Kristin52

holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ems77

My hubs has not been married before either and he only has three (including me). One IS a one night stand though, so proud *sniffle* LOL. Let me tell you though, he did try and make it right by asking her out on a date for the potential start of a relationship... I just roll my eyes and say, "Dude, really?" LOL

The weirdest thing I can think of atm, is that I am fascinated by medical things. Nasty stiched up gashes and the like, don't make me sick, they fascinate me. LOL. Also just things in general, like before my MIL had her cancer tumor removed from her boob she let me feel it, it fascinated the hell out of me! LOL. Hubs has (he's going to kill me for this lol) a patch of skin on the head of his dick with no pigment... again, fascinating! :-D


----------



## Kristin52

I'm trying to find this thread. where'd it go?!


----------



## Kristin52

nevermind, found it. lame it got shut down.


----------



## ashiozz

My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :( 

That counts DH


----------



## Menelly

I'm at 16. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Lia, Im going to live vicariously through you :) Lmao. Your life sounds much more interesting than mine.


----------



## Ems77

I don't share mine anymore, it's embarrassing at my age, lol, but I will say I was ALWAYS careful. Hell, I was married with all three of my children, thank you very much! LMAO (like that even matters, but anything to make myself feel better right?) And also, to be completely honest, hubs and I only had a ceremony. We are not LEGALLY married due to my awful debts and his stellar credit I refuse to ruin.

Speaking of, no mentioning that on FB, only about 4 people know the truth LOL.


----------



## ashiozz

meh Committment ceremony still counts to me, it's better, hell if we weren't married I'd have super tax advantages :( Damn the silly piece of paper.. but it's OK, I loves him :)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> meh Committment ceremony still counts to me, it's better, hell if we weren't married I'd have super tax advantages :( Damn the silly piece of paper.. but it's OK, I loves him :)

Yep, that's another reason. The gov'ment likes to take my return for my student loans... I refuse to put him through that. He also owns everything we have so no one can take anything away from us. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

NICE!

lmao.. My tax refund with baby tyler if we werent married and I claimed him would be AMAZING.. however with both of our incomes, it goes to like nothing :( we owed this yr .. FIRST YEAR IVE EVER OWED.. blah


----------



## Ems77

My hubs gets to claim both the children next year because I'm not going to make enough (with unpaid maternity leave) and don't have to file, so it defaults to him because he 'supported' her all year. I am seeing mega dollar signs! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

My maternity leave is unpaid too :( But Ill still have to file. Lame-sauce. maybe it'll move us down a tax bracket though? Lmao.. I can only hope. 

The game I had thought of was we should each post baby pics of ourselves, and the ones with babies should post comparisons of the babies, I wanna know if anyone looks like they cloned themselves! lmao


----------



## Kristin52

I just made a thread about rice for reflux. 
dun dun fucking dun. Let's see if I get my face chewed off.


----------



## ashiozz

It'll get locked. lol.. we're notorious for locking threads :(


----------



## Kristin52

ashiozz said:


> It'll get locked. lol.. we're notorious for locking threads :(

I should've titled it "I put cereal in my sons bottles to make him STTN" hahahahahahahaahahahaha :haha:


----------



## ashiozz

That'd be GREAT controversy.. lol


----------



## Ems77

I cloned myself already with DD#1, we'll see with this one, though the 3D did look like she had his nose and lips, so I doubt it. LOL I'll post the one I have with DD if I can find it.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh I knew I wouldn't die lol I love flying
The landing SUCKED though, he came in way too quick and had to slam the reverse engine and brakes on, so we all got launched forward. Poor kaida. Grrrrrrrr.
I think he let the learner have a go :p


----------



## ashiozz

I don't at the moment have a small baby pic of me to share, I have one but I need to scan it.. I do have this one from my Gma's memorial.. I was 3 in it .. 

I am on the left 

And heres my son's 3D.. 

I think he has my cheeks for sure but that nose is NOT mine.. 

he also has my lips, its more obvious in his 2Ds though


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Em, you are not gonna die. Laura, go to bed. Vari, I hope you're not in labor so Ash doesn't have to kill you. Ash, go into labor. Jules, we miss you. Katie, get off facebook and nap too.
> 
> So... new game. Tell us something bizarre and true about yourself. Like, I thought of this game today when I realized how weird I am that my pubic hair is straight as a bone. No curl at all. So I'm engaging in overshare and demanding you all overshare too. Tell us something bizarre about you. :)


When i was a little kid (from motor skills being developed to about 10) i used to pull my eyebrows and eyelashes out when I got too stressed out. it got really bad in first grade when they started pulling me out of class to test me to skip me up, so all pictures of me look like i've gone through chemo.


----------



## Ems77

Success is mine! I found it! Took a shitty picture of a picture with my pod though. Don't feel like getting up and hunting down my camera right now. LOL

So there you have it, me and my clone  The other one is definitely not a clone, but there's a resemblance, I'll post her too I suppose. LOL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0446.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3









Ashlee being studious.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> I don't share mine anymore, it's embarrassing at my age, lol, but I will say I was ALWAYS careful. Hell, I was married with all three of my children, thank you very much! LMAO (like that even matters, but anything to make myself feel better right?) And also, to be completely honest, hubs and I only had a ceremony. We are not LEGALLY married due to my awful debts and his stellar credit I refuse to ruin.
> 
> Speaking of, no mentioning that on FB, only about 4 people know the truth LOL.

You've been here longer than me, you know we don't judge. And if I had facebook, I promise I wouldn't go blabbing :)


----------



## ashiozz

omg scary. Howd you manage to clone yourself so well? lmao


----------



## Ems77

Right?!?!? I don't know, but I did a damn good job! My parents were floored! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao.. I think my lil boys going to look more like mommy than daddy but he def has daddys nose.. so we'll see!! :) I hope he looks more like his dad because Id be a funny looking boy.


----------



## Ems77

I can't believe that those two are almost 10 and almost 14!! What happened to my babies????


----------



## ashiozz

I don't want to think about the fact that they grow up... lol

My moms visiting and she keeps saying her baby is having a baby.. IM 24!! I think she's surprised both her kids are now in their 20's... lmao


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH

oh god im a slut


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Lmao.. I think my lil boys going to look more like mommy than daddy but he def has daddys nose.. so we'll see!! :) I hope he looks more like his dad because Id be a funny looking boy.

You never know, my ex hubby's oldest looks almost identical to him and he makes a damn good looking girl... guy, not so much, lmao, it was the humor that got me:haha:at least for a little while, but to be frank, unfortunately he's an asshole most of the time, plain and simple. I asked my daughter a little while back why she mentioned wanting my hubby to be her Dad, and she gave me that same answer plain and simple, though she didn't say 'asshole', but she meant it.


----------



## ashiozz

Nah Katie, you're just not as shy as I am - I wasn't kidding.. lol I'm REALLY shy 0.o

Not talkingwise 

but It takes me literally forever to get comfortable enough to even be naked around someone let alone sleep with them.


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH
> 
> oh god im a slutClick to expand...

No worries, so am I:winkwink:


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I don't want to think about the fact that they grow up... lol
> 
> My moms visiting and she keeps saying her baby is having a baby.. IM 24!! I think she's surprised both her kids are now in their 20's... lmao

LOL, I feel her pain. On an off note, I was 24 when I had my Ashlee.


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Lmao.. I think my lil boys going to look more like mommy than daddy but he def has daddys nose.. so we'll see!! :) I hope he looks more like his dad because Id be a funny looking boy.
> 
> You never know, my ex hubby's oldest looks almost identical to him and he makes a damn good looking girl... guy, not so much, lmao, it was the humor that got me:haha:at least for a little while, but to be frank, unfortunately he's an asshole most of the time, plain and simple. I asked my daughter a little while back why she mentioned wanting my hubby to be her Dad, and she gave me that same answer plain and simple, though she didn't say 'asshole', but she meant it.Click to expand...

I look more like my dad than my mom too, Like a lot more.. And my mom always jokes, they didn't know my gender or what I looked like before I was born, there wasn't any ultrasounds because my mom kept being told I'd be a miscarriage so she refused scans because she said she didn't want to get attached... Well, I made it!


She told my dad the WHOLE TIME That she did not want me to look like him if I was a girl because he'd be a funny looking girl. I came out, and I was a very cute baby :) I won an adorable baby contest once ;).. but she apologized for her comment, and told him I was gorgeous but DEFINITELY looks like him, lmao...


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Lmao.. I think my lil boys going to look more like mommy than daddy but he def has daddys nose.. so we'll see!! :) I hope he looks more like his dad because Id be a funny looking boy.
> 
> You never know, my ex hubby's oldest looks almost identical to him and he makes a damn good looking girl... guy, not so much, lmao, it was the humor that got me:haha:at least for a little while, but to be frank, unfortunately he's an asshole most of the time, plain and simple. I asked my daughter a little while back why she mentioned wanting my hubby to be her Dad, and she gave me that same answer plain and simple, though she didn't say 'asshole', but she meant it. Click to expand...
> 
> I look more like my dad than my mom too, Like a lot more.. And my mom always jokes, they didn't know my gender or what I looked like before I was born, there wasn't any ultrasounds because my mom kept being told I'd be a miscarriage so she refused scans because she said she didn't want to get attached... Well, I made it!
> 
> 
> She told my dad the WHOLE TIME That she did not want me to look like him if I was a girl because he'd be a funny looking girl. I came out, and I was a very cute baby :) I won an adorable baby contest once ;).. but she apologized for her comment, and told him I was gorgeous but DEFINITELY looks like him, lmao...Click to expand...

That is too funny. Amazing how it works isn't it? I look more like my Dad too... a lot more! My parents got divorced when I was 2 though, so Mom always HATED the fact. LOL


----------



## Ems77

Karisa is definitely my clone, but Ashlee is actually a good 50/50 combo of both of us. Ashlee got the good from everyone, she was a very pretty baby.


----------



## ..katie..

Ol' Man Finnigan looks like his dad. Not like his dad as a baby, but his dad TODAY. right now. this very second. He looks nothing like me, cept for my nose. I'll find a picture of me as a little person and then post a picture of ty and then a picture of me with a pic of patrick in between. you will see. O_O

I do, however, look exactly like my mom. at all stages of her/my life. her at 10? just like me at 10. 15? 19? 20? yup.


----------



## ashiozz

Mine got divorced when I was six, but still celebrated all the holidays together and were extremely civil, even stayed friends, until recently.. my dad got remarried and his new wife I call the succubus, we don't get along and she's not polite with my mother either, she has basically driven a huge wedge in my family dynamic, and for no reason, my mom moved on from my dad forevvver ago so there's nothing to be jealous of. 


IDK why its all like that, but it is... So She had no issues with me looking like my padre, but now she hates him too, so I know how that feels :(


----------



## Emerald87

Home safely. In my bed, listening to my beautiful baby's heartbeat. Relieved and happy so I'm going to have a nap while I'm in nirvana. Night ladies xoxo


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Ol' Man Finnigan looks like his dad. Not like his dad as a baby, but his dad TODAY. right now. this very second. He looks nothing like me, cept for my nose. I'll find a picture of me as a little person and then post a picture of ty and then a picture of me with a pic of patrick in between. you will see. O_O
> 
> I do, however, look exactly like my mom. at all stages of her/my life. her at 10? just like me at 10. 15? 19? 20? yup.

He DOES look like Tyson, which at his age now is cute... But Tyson, is still not pretty to me... maybe its because I know hes really a dick... =/

But hes even got Tysons hair... lmao

I like his nickname Ol man Finnigan :) so cute


----------



## Ems77

She's my little pole dancer baby too. LOL That was a fan and she climbed up like that, couldn't resist the pic.
 



Attached Files:







12-10-02 2.JPG
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 0









Ashlee 10 months 4.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1









Ashlee standing on the fan.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0









Ashlee ten months.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Emerald87

On a side note, colin and his little sis (the brat one) are IDENTICAL and they're both stunning. She's model material and he's, well, I'm bias ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Photos later


----------



## ashiozz

Aw shes cute Vaurissa! 

:) She has a future, right? Lmao... One of our neices was in a christmas play 2 yrs ago, she was 3 at the time and basically she was an angel on the stage, but she kept removing articles of clothing, first her halo, then her wings, then she went to take her sweater off.. yeah.. AT CHURCH. Future stripper. We still love her.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> On a side note, colin and his little sis (the brat one) are IDENTICAL and they're both stunning. She's model material and he's, well, I'm bias ;)

Yes Emerald, I admit, your husband is pretty =) lmao... Not a bias opinion.. its true! You did good :)


----------



## hoping4girl

my sons both look like little clones of their dad. exactly. except when my youngest sleeps, then he looks like MY dad...which is scary!! and both the boys I think look exactly alike. if they get to be the same height people will think they are twins!! and I was 21 when we had Link....
oh and I've had 3, hubs being one....but what i do with my hubs makes me feel pretty slutty sometimes ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Home safely. In my bed, listening to my beautiful baby's heartbeat. Relieved and happy so I'm going to have a nap while I'm in nirvana. Night ladies xoxo

sleep well darlin'. i'm glad you feel good and are home =D


----------



## Kristin52

my phone kept ding donging while I was enjoying a hubby, baby free bubble bath. 
it was to tell me I had to reply to the thread I'm subscribed to.


----------



## ashiozz

muhahaha.. You dirty slut you ;)


There's nothing wrong with that :) 

Clone babies fascinate me, I have no idea why.


----------



## Kristin52

btw...2 guests viewing..


----------



## ashiozz

4 now! OMG we're being spied on..


----------



## hoping4girl

I can't post pics now...I have NO IDEA where they are....b/c of the move....things are still scattered in my house. every once in a while I find a pic somewhere....but yeah. right now things are all buried and scattered and still everywhere...and I have to be in the mood to organize.....

i so am a dirty slut...my hubby loves it when I am!! LOL


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Ol' Man Finnigan looks like his dad. Not like his dad as a baby, but his dad TODAY. right now. this very second. He looks nothing like me, cept for my nose. I'll find a picture of me as a little person and then post a picture of ty and then a picture of me with a pic of patrick in between. you will see. O_O
> 
> I do, however, look exactly like my mom. at all stages of her/my life. her at 10? just like me at 10. 15? 19? 20? yup.
> 
> He DOES look like Tyson, which at his age now is cute... But Tyson, is still not pretty to me... maybe its because I know hes really a dick... =/
> 
> But hes even got Tysons hair... lmao
> 
> I like his nickname Ol man Finnigan :) so cuteClick to expand...

I can pick out negative physical qualities of tyson, but I find him attractive. Obviously or there wouldn't be an OMF.

I hope the kid gets my family's hair genes. My father is 60 and doesnt even have a bald patch, and is BARELY going grey.

do you guys say "gray" or "grey"?


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> Ol' Man Finnigan looks like his dad. Not like his dad as a baby, but his dad TODAY. right now. this very second. He looks nothing like me, cept for my nose. I'll find a picture of me as a little person and then post a picture of ty and then a picture of me with a pic of patrick in between. you will see. O_O
> 
> I do, however, look exactly like my mom. at all stages of her/my life. her at 10? just like me at 10. 15? 19? 20? yup.

I know how that is! I'll grab the one of my daughter (the clone) and I most recently. I let her dye her hair dark brown like me... (we're both naturally blondes). She is 13 in this pic.
 



Attached Files:







mother-daughter.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashiozz

I spell it grey... 0.o 

Anyhow hair baldness is supposed to come from mommys side so he's probably going to be ok. 

I just don't think I like Tyson very much because of his personality... Which makes him less pretty to me :( 


Im weird though like that..


----------



## hoping4girl

lol it depends on how fast i'm typing how I spell it...and my hubby is getting to be salt and peppered pretty bad lately....but i think it looks kinda sexy :)

ok I'm gonna go tape some circles on Lizzie's wall now...After cutting them out this morning I am realizing this project is going to take me a lot longer than anticipated.....


----------



## ..katie..

when did you start letting your daughter dye her hair? My mom has been putting sun-in in mine since I was three...it turns red. And then at around 8, she started dying it for me...generally red, but after I turned 10, we got more adventureous and started the rainbow colors. At 13, she allowed me to go black with every color ever (i had to pick one at a time, though) and then at 15, I settled on red on top, black on bottom. forever and ever amen.


----------



## Kristin52

BTW. think hubby is coming home with a new phone for me :D


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Ol' Man Finnigan looks like his dad. Not like his dad as a baby, but his dad TODAY. right now. this very second. He looks nothing like me, cept for my nose. I'll find a picture of me as a little person and then post a picture of ty and then a picture of me with a pic of patrick in between. you will see. O_O
> 
> I do, however, look exactly like my mom. at all stages of her/my life. her at 10? just like me at 10. 15? 19? 20? yup.
> 
> He DOES look like Tyson, which at his age now is cute... But Tyson, is still not pretty to me... maybe its because I know hes really a dick... =/
> 
> But hes even got Tysons hair... lmao
> 
> I like his nickname Ol man Finnigan :) so cuteClick to expand...
> 
> I can pick out negative physical qualities of tyson, but I find him attractive. Obviously or there wouldn't be an OMF.
> 
> I hope the kid gets my family's hair genes. My father is 60 and doesnt even have a bald patch, and is BARELY going grey.
> 
> do you guys say "gray" or "grey"?Click to expand...

I bounce back and forth because I don't know wtf one is correct!


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> lol it depends on how fast i'm typing how I spell it...and my hubby is getting to be salt and peppered pretty bad lately....but i think it looks kinda sexy :)
> 
> ok I'm gonna go tape some circles on Lizzie's wall now...After cutting them out this morning I am realizing this project is going to take me a lot longer than anticipated.....

you sound like me after i drew my mural on the wall.. lmao.. then realized i have to paint it...


----------



## Ems77

..katie.. said:


> when did you start letting your daughter dye her hair? My mom has been putting sun-in in mine since I was three...it turns red. And then at around 8, she started dying it for me...generally red, but after I turned 10, we got more adventureous and started the rainbow colors. At 13, she allowed me to go black with every color ever (i had to pick one at a time, though) and then at 15, I settled on red on top, black on bottom. forever and ever amen.

8th grade to the dark brown (with red underneath) in the picture. It turned out darker than the box though, figures. LOL. I plan on letting her have free reign in HS (next year for her). I'm a prude. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Kristin52 said:


> BTW. think hubby is coming home with a new phone for me :D

Jealous. My phone sucks the battery life out of itself way too fast.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> lol it depends on how fast i'm typing how I spell it...and my hubby is getting to be salt and peppered pretty bad lately....but i think it looks kinda sexy :)
> 
> ok I'm gonna go tape some circles on Lizzie's wall now...After cutting them out this morning I am realizing this project is going to take me a lot longer than anticipated.....
> 
> you sound like me after i drew my mural on the wall.. lmao.. then realized i have to paint it...Click to expand...

I haven't been to the store yet for the orange tissue paper (a BITCH to find am finally trying Party City) for the rainbow pom pom I plan on putting above her crib. I did a pink and purple one already that I think is too big, so I am going to make a smaller one of that combo.


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> when did you start letting your daughter dye her hair? My mom has been putting sun-in in mine since I was three...it turns red. And then at around 8, she started dying it for me...generally red, but after I turned 10, we got more adventureous and started the rainbow colors. At 13, she allowed me to go black with every color ever (i had to pick one at a time, though) and then at 15, I settled on red on top, black on bottom. forever and ever amen.
> 
> 8th grade to the dark brown (with red underneath) in the picture. It turned out darker than the box though, figures. LOL. I plan on letting her have free reign in HS (next year for her). I'm a prude. LOLClick to expand...

My mom would let me put rainbow colors in mine from the time I was about 10.. but they had to be temporary, she would hate if I were to ask to dye my blonde hair dark.
She did however let me highlight it (only blonder) ... and When I turned 18 I dyed it brown once.. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ashiswebstuff/me/100_0394.jpg


It actually washed out anyways, so since then I just kind of keep it blonde 0.o


----------



## Kristin52

ashiozz said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> BTW. think hubby is coming home with a new phone for me :D
> 
> Jealous. My phone sucks the battery life out of itself way too fast.Click to expand...

my phone is horrible. I hate it. 
had an upgrade for like 4 months now (as does he) and didn't even know!


----------



## ashiozz

Mine is my recent upgrade and Im considering digging my old incredible back out. The Rezound sucks.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> My mom would let me put rainbow colors in mine from the time I was about 10.. but they had to be temporary, she would hate if I were to ask to dye my blonde hair dark.
> She did however let me highlight it (only blonder) ... and When I turned 18 I dyed it brown once..
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ashiswebstuff/me/100_0394.jpg
> 
> 
> It actually washed out anyways, so since then I just kind of keep it blonde 0.o

That color looks good on you


----------



## Ems77

Dundundun! Natural color-
Aaaand not-so natural, but love it! LOL
 



Attached Files:







1-11-06 3.JPG
File size: 134.9 KB
Views: 1









me before beak 3.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ashiozz

thank you!! its a shame it won't STAY.. My normal color at that age is here .. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ashiswebstuff/me/100_0336.jpg

Now its a lil darker than that but it hasnt ever gone fully brown.


----------



## ashiozz

Thats what mines turned into :) lmao it looks close to yours.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> thank you!! its a shame it won't STAY.. My normal color at that age is here .. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ashiswebstuff/me/100_0336.jpg
> 
> Now its a lil darker than that but it hasnt ever gone fully brown.

I see! Mine was like that too. And darker now as you can see below, but still blonde. LOL


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Thats what mines turned into :) lmao it looks close to yours.

 Yep, pretty damn close  Power to the natural blondes, all the dye blondes want to be us! LOL:haha:


----------



## ashiozz

I feel so old looking through my old photos, but then i look at my face 0.o and i dont see much differences! Scary... 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Dye blonde always comes out looking weird to me too, 0.o I can always tell, I like the natural blonde colors, theyve always got other shades of red and brown in them :) like natural highlights. best hair color ever... lmao


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I feel so old looking through my old photos, but then i look at my face 0.o and i dont see much differences! Scary... 0.o

Yeah, it's funny that way when you have young genetics. I feel the same way, but really haven't changed much. I'll see what I can find. :-D


----------



## ashiozz

Its insane, no wonder i get carded for EVERYTHING including fireworks 0.o


----------



## Ems77

20 and 33 are the farthest apart I can find.  34 now, so no change from the 33 one. LOL
 



Attached Files:







scan0010.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0651.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Its insane, no wonder i get carded for EVERYTHING including fireworks 0.o

Yep, I still get carded most of the time. Get really excited when I don't. LOL


----------



## Ems77

When I was pregnant with Karisa people used to eyeball me. And I would just laugh and think to myself, no, I am not a teenager like you assume!:haha: People are dumb!


----------



## ashiozz

I get those looks a lot too :( ... It makes me want to smack someone.


----------



## ashiozz

Youre so pretty! but yeah, no aging...

So weird. Its genetic for me, my mom looks REALLY young for her age 0.o its creepy


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> My maternity leave is unpaid too :( But Ill still have to file. Lame-sauce. maybe it'll move us down a tax bracket though? Lmao.. I can only hope.
> 
> The game I had thought of was we should each post baby pics of ourselves, and the ones with babies should post comparisons of the babies, I wanna know if anyone looks like they cloned themselves! lmao

She has my nose. Otherwise, she looks more like my mom, IMO. Which kinda sucks... I hate my mom.


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> I just made a thread about rice for reflux.
> dun dun fucking dun. Let's see if I get my face chewed off.

Om nom nom... love the taste of fresh faces...


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH
> 
> oh god im a slutClick to expand...

I'm a slut. 16 is pretty high, given I was married to the ex for 11 years!

Still... give number!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Mine is my recent upgrade and Im considering digging my old incredible back out. The Rezound sucks.

Incredible sucked for me. Took two of them back to the store before I said fuck it and got a droid X


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Youre so pretty! but yeah, no aging...
> 
> So weird. Its genetic for me, my mom looks REALLY young for her age 0.o its creepy

Both of my parents look young, or used to. My mother is not helping herself by smoking, she is starting to look old because she smokes. Dad still looks way young. If he dyes his hair and beard he looks in his 40's, the man is 62!


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH
> 
> oh god im a slutClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a slut. 16 is pretty high, given I was married to the ex for 11 years!
> 
> Still... give number!Click to expand...

Ha! I have been married for an equivalent of 9.5 years and I waaaay out-slut you! LOL


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH
> 
> oh god im a slutClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a slut. 16 is pretty high, given I was married to the ex for 11 years!
> 
> Still... give number!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I have been married for an equivalent of 9.5 years and I waaaay out-slut you! LOLClick to expand...

Give number... (Unless you don't know it anymore!) LOL


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH
> 
> oh god im a slutClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a slut. 16 is pretty high, given I was married to the ex for 11 years!
> 
> Still... give number!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I have been married for an equivalent of 9.5 years and I waaaay out-slut you! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Give number... (Unless you don't know it anymore!) LOLClick to expand...

Ok, I have devised a system that helps me feel better about myself. LOL. I lost my virginity at almost 15, so I went with that. It has only been 2.73684 a year. :haha:


----------



## ashiozz

0.0 I figured it out! But I still <3 you. :) your life too is WAY more interesting than mine!


----------



## ashiozz

and Lia, you've been outslutted.. 0.o but you should both be proud :) I feel pathetic :( lmao


----------



## Menelly

LOL, I admit, I'm out slutted. :) 

But hey... I still had fun. (With most of them.)

Had one guy, I called him Vienna Sausage. I'll let you guess why. 

Let's just say, when you swap from fingers to... not fingers... doing anal... and I don't notice a difference at all... that's bad. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

MUAHAHAHAHA OMG ... I almost spit pop at my computer screen 0.0


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> 0.0 I figured it out! But I still <3 you. :) your life too is WAY more interesting than mine!

Yay! Glad you still wuvs me. I can DEFINITELY say my life has been interesting.  I like it that way. I have settled down now, and I am good with that. As I stated before, chalk it up! :-D Part of the reason my numbers are higher than they would be normally is due to being too young to be married the first time around and cheated on my hubs repeatedly. I was stupid and young. As a matter of fact, I was pretty stupid until between 23 and 24. LOL, I look back at a lot of the things I did, shake my head and think, "Damn that was stupid!" LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Eh you only live once, right?


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> LOL, I admit, I'm out slutted. :)
> 
> But hey... I still had fun. (With most of them.)
> 
> Had one guy, I called him Vienna Sausage. I'll let you guess why.
> 
> Let's just say, when you swap from fingers to... not fingers... doing anal... and I don't notice a difference at all... that's bad. ;)

My ex hubby was like that, lol, that's how we were able to do it 8 days pp.


----------



## Ems77

Wanted to post this for you guys, but mostly you Ash. 

Monica DeWitt Go to pregnancy induction massage, if you are ready it will set you over, only thing is that you have to stretch the truth by saying you are at due date, they won't do it else wise! But it does work if indeed your body is ready :)
about an hour ago · Unlike · 1

Vaurissa Emerson-Mace Where at?
19 minutes ago · Like

Monica DeWitt I went to massage envy in puyallup, they are few and far between you will likely have to call around and make sure u specify induction massage vs pregnancy (cause pregnancy massage distinctly avoids the hot spots), if u Google it you can find spots and have hubbie do it, if he is hitting the right spot you will feel the tightness and/or crampy contractions light at first! :)


----------



## ashiozz

Mitch says he will try later :) <3 yayyyy 

Thank you much!!


----------



## Menelly

Accupressure points gave me contractions as early as 37 weeks, they just didn't go anywhere for me.


----------



## ashiozz

Dont tell me that, Ill cry if I cant get this thing out of me soon.



>< Im tired of hearing "YOU need to pop our son out so we can celebrate." .. Yes, Ill get right on that.


----------



## Menelly

They might work for you, she just wasn't evictable at 37 weeks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnEcLSHTI0s

I got contractions from those spots...


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Dont tell me that, Ill cry if I cant get this thing out of me soon.
> 
> 
> 
> >< Im tired of hearing "YOU need to pop our son out so we can celebrate." .. Yes, Ill get right on that.

 Right?!?!? Tell them, "Hey if it's that easy, why don't you come over and 'pop it out' for me!!" But I'm mean like that. LOL. I told my Aunt, who said I couldn't have her this weekend, that she needed to talk to the baby because I am not the one in control of the damn situation!


----------



## ashiozz

I think I feel like Im in pregnancy limbo, and all my weekly pregnancy update emails talk about my newborn.. I dont has a newborn yet... I would feel better if I had something to countdown to like an induction date, but I don't even have that.. and I now have -3 til my due date... -.- I try to not think about it, but when I do it makes me sad.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I think I feel like Im in pregnancy limbo, and all my weekly pregnancy update emails talk about my newborn.. I dont has a newborn yet... I would feel better if I had something to countdown to like an induction date, but I don't even have that.. and I now have -3 til my due date... -.- I try to not think about it, but when I do it makes me sad.

Is doctor doom seeing you next Tuesday? Beat a bitch down and demand an induction date!!!


----------



## ashiozz

yes I have an appt with Dr. Doom on Tuesday at 2:20 rather than my usual 4:20.. 

I am hoping to convince Dr. Doom that I will need a two part induction since my cervix is a steel trap, so we should start it Tuesday night, and then we can finish it Wednesday and Ill be 41 weeks exactly :)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> yes I have an appt with Dr. Doom on Tuesday at 2:20 rather than my usual 4:20..
> 
> I am hoping to convince Dr. Doom that I will need a two part induction since my cervix is a steel trap, so we should start it Tuesday night, and then we can finish it Wednesday and Ill be 41 weeks exactly :)

Beat him/her into submission... remember that. LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

ah good luck with that ash....I hope baby boy decides to come before then tho!!!


OK...these freaking polkadots are going to give me a complex....hubby does not help....GRR!!! I just want them to look decent!!


----------



## ashiozz

What do they currently look like , and why are they bothering you?


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok, do you like pic one or pic two better.....or this pic better

https://dalidecals.com/Polkadots-Set-of-192-in-Two-Colors-Wall-Decals-Graphics-Stickers.html

I still have the small dots to put up....there is a lot of them, I want to know what I'm doign before I stick them on there....I just taped the others up for now so I could move them and see what is going on ...but I need help!!! HELP ME!!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-28_17-47-47_57.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









2012-04-28_18-06-32_250.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hoping4girl

I just don't know how to put them on!! scattered, or big in the corner to small, or on top of each other....I do like on top of each other....I don't know!!!


----------



## ashiozz

I like the first one :)


----------



## ashiozz

Your dots made me think of these sheets..
https://www.pinknpretty.com/Mod-Dot...oJo-Designs-ModDots-CH-PK-9.htm?categoryId=-1


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah that's super cute!!


----------



## Ems77

That bed set would rock in that room. Personally I think scattered, some overlapping even like in the picture. Also more sporadic, not so many.


----------



## ashiozz

I concur, Less of them, itd be sweet if some where bigger than others too, 0.o 


but yes those sheets would rock in there.


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok here's the plan...I'm spreadingthem out on two walls, overlapping some and pretty much winging it. Here goes!!


----------



## ashiozz

May the force be with you.


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> May the force be with you.

:thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

i can't think of something weird, started dying my hair in 6th grade, 2 male sexual partners though i don't count the first cause i was way too young and we hardly "did it", 3 female sex partners, countless hook ups (i was a bit of a make out slut...and other stuff that wasn't quite sex).

actually my weird thing can also be a sex thing--weirdest place; oral sex w/ ex inside one of the tubes at chuck-e-cheese when i was 16 i think...maybe 17. 

also i hate Styrofoam. phuck that stuff. hehe. see what i did there?

so i bleached my hair. correction. i TRIED to bleach my hair. it is a terrible, terrible bleach job and i am reminded why i've paid so much in the past to have it done professionally.


----------



## ashiozz

ut oh Laura, Not lookin sexy right now? 

Well you could resolve it with boxed dark dye.. or uhm... go to a salon? 


:( Im sorry your hair isnt looking pretty...


THE TUBES AT CHUCK E CHEESE? Omg... You have guts. <3 Im envious.


----------



## Menelly

So, I'm going to kill my MIL. (OK, not really but am...) She lives with us. I have the cops here, because she BROKE INTO OUR NEIGHBORS HOUSE and then took off. She has stolen shit in our shed. We have 4 cops wandering our house because the fucking **** can't be assed to get a real job. She'd been telling us she was getting things out of dumpsters to sell at garage sales and stuff.

So help me, if anything happens to our family as a result of her SHIT I'm going to go balistic on her ass. I'm halfway ready to take off to stay with other family right now. I'm scared.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> i can't think of something weird, started dying my hair in 6th grade, 2 male sexual partners though i don't count the first cause i was way too young and we hardly "did it", 3 female sex partners, countless hook ups (i was a bit of a make out slut...and other stuff that wasn't quite sex).
> 
> actually my weird thing can also be a sex thing--weirdest place; oral sex w/ ex inside one of the tubes at chuck-e-cheese when i was 16 i think...maybe 17.
> 
> also i hate Styrofoam. phuck that stuff. hehe. see what i did there?
> 
> so i bleached my hair. correction. i TRIED to bleach my hair. it is a terrible, terrible bleach job and i am reminded why i've paid so much in the past to have it done professionally.

When I dye mine dark I go to a professional to have the blonde highlights put in, because yup, it leads to disaster trying to do it on your own. I am pretty good with hair in general though, I did this to my daughter.
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1









photo(2).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashiozz

Lia darling, breathe... You might want to take Kesslie and stay with your family so you don't have that stress for a bit. Is it your house or hers? if its yours Id say she needs to GO.. If its hers is there anywhere you can bring Kesslie and DH?


----------



## ashiozz

Ooo , her hairs cute.

If I ever lighten mine or highlight it, I have DH do it, he does an amazing job...

He also cuts mine, though, too, so he's totally my hairstylist. I loves him :) He was scared the first time but he has NEVER messed it up.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Lia darling, breathe... You might want to take Kesslie and stay with your family so you don't have that stress for a bit. Is it your house or hers? if its yours Id say she needs to GO.. If its hers is there anywhere you can bring Kesslie and DH?

Its our house... well, we rent. She's not on the lease and doesn't pay. So I'm telling hubs she goes or I do.


----------



## ashiozz

Good plan, you cant have kesslie around that.. its not good, and you dont need to be involved in it either <3


----------



## Menelly

He agrees... she's out. We aren't dealing with cops here. She has 3 days to get out or we'll have the cops remove her.


----------



## ..katie..

big moments of my day...

the white house correspondents dinner is THE FUNNIEST shit I have ever watched maybe ever

I got a 7oclock nap in

patrick lost his belly button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I passed a blood clot bigger than the baby I birthed. I felt bad, like I should have named it, before I flushed the toilet

both of my dogs are idiots. they got sprayed by a skunk. AGAIN.


----------



## ashiozz

Glad he agrees -- Im sorry for him that his mother is doing this to you all 
:(


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH
> 
> oh god im a slutClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a slut. 16 is pretty high, given I was married to the ex for 11 years!
> 
> Still... give number!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I have been married for an equivalent of 9.5 years and I waaaay out-slut you! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Give number... (Unless you don't know it anymore!) LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, I have devised a system that helps me feel better about myself. LOL. I lost my virginity at almost 15, so I went with that. It has only been 2.73684 a year. :haha:Click to expand...

DAMNIT! I don't know how old you are... and everyone else does *sigh* :p


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> big moments of my day...
> 
> the white house correspondents dinner is THE FUNNIEST shit I have ever watched maybe ever
> 
> I got a 7oclock nap in
> 
> patrick lost his belly button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I passed a blood clot bigger than the baby I birthed. I felt bad, like I should have named it, before I flushed the toilet
> 
> both of my dogs are idiots. they got sprayed by a skunk. AGAIN.


Oh nohs, Last time this happened, how did you resolve it? I know I asked you about dog washes and you dont have them there (ODD TO ME) .. Tomatos?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> thats what mines turned into :) lmao it looks close to yours.

god damn.


----------



## ..katie..

idk if we're still on hair subjects, but this is color I chose in senior year (i look 12. still. again. whatever). its now more mellow.


https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1020997448807&set=a.1593236714431.79925.1341307459&type=3&theater


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what mines turned into :) lmao it looks close to yours.
> 
> god damn.Click to expand...

I know eh? I'd totally be her #5


----------



## gigglebox

wow lia, your MIL is balls crazy! wtf?!

hair is stupid. i bought red dye to go over it anyway, hope it evens it out.

damn it katie! des still has his. it's hanging my a moment, but still there. i've considered pulling it off but then i think of that chick on here who still has the black piece in her bellt button and it grosses me out. no offense.


----------



## ashiozz

Ooo lala Emerald ;) lmao

You girls make me blush,I look so BLAH .. but thank yous :)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> wow lia, your MIL is balls crazy! wtf?!
> 
> hair is stupid. i bought red dye to go over it anyway, hope it evens it out.
> 
> damn it katie! des still has his. it's hanging my a moment, but still there. i've considered pulling it off but then i think of that chick on here who still has the black piece in her bellt button and it grosses me out. no offense.

I member seeing that! *Shudder* maybe that's why its there? DONT PULL DONT PULL! Whatever you do, for the love of god, do not pull.


----------



## gigglebox

ash, you're on my list now ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH
> 
> oh god im a slutClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a slut. 16 is pretty high, given I was married to the ex for 11 years!
> 
> Still... give number!Click to expand...


well, i got with tyson when i was 18...so in the past two years its only been one, so it makes the number in between 5 years feel skanky...10. so one every six months. Like shoes.


by the way,

you girls are HOT


----------



## gigglebox

shit, i fucked my back up again. the spasms i get when i move the wrong way are so much worse than contractions. i literally can't move during them.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> LOL, I admit, I'm out slutted. :)
> 
> But hey... I still had fun. (With most of them.)
> 
> Had one guy, I called him Vienna Sausage. I'll let you guess why.
> 
> Let's just say, when you swap from fingers to... not fingers... doing anal... and I don't notice a difference at all... that's bad. ;)

one of my ten i'm pretty sure I didn't actually have sex with. he may have had sex with a roll on my thigh or something.

It was a one time thing and it ended the relationship. Relationship destroying sex.


----------



## ashiozz

muahahaha.. I will make it on everyones list with my super sexy mug ;) 


*ego expanded successfully* 

Now, if only I could evict this spawn inside of me.... Then I Could really feel sexy!


----------



## Emerald87

OHHHHHHH can I ask you ladies, who have been with ladies, a question?
I had a good friend in my undergraduate degree who was gay - but she wasn't open to talk about it much and I couldn't ask her awesome questions like I can with you guys. She hooked up with a chick in our year; but she said "oh we didn't have sex, we just messed around". OK so in the gay/bisexual world, where does messing around stop, and sex begin? I figure with a girl-guy thing if there is penis-vagina action, you've had sex. Fingers and toys account to playing. So how do you "qualify" as having sex with girl on girl action?
I've always been confused and I will post you guys poptarts if you can help with my conundrum lol


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, you are just having contractions FOR me, so when they get to be 5 mins apart let me know so I can hop off to the hospital. lmao


----------



## gigglebox

i consider oral sex with women to be sex. but not for men...

i guess it could also be use with a strap on. in that case i've only had sex with one chick ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> So, I'm going to kill my MIL. (OK, not really but am...) She lives with us. I have the cops here, because she BROKE INTO OUR NEIGHBORS HOUSE and then took off. She has stolen shit in our shed. We have 4 cops wandering our house because the fucking **** can't be assed to get a real job. She'd been telling us she was getting things out of dumpsters to sell at garage sales and stuff.
> 
> So help me, if anything happens to our family as a result of her SHIT I'm going to go balistic on her ass. I'm halfway ready to take off to stay with other family right now. I'm scared.

oh my god!!


----------



## gigglebox

lol will do ash, but i'm not going to cyber accept another section or vagina explosion. some one else can take that.


----------



## Menelly

Downside is, they're smart thieves. They have our shed full of shit the cops are sure is stolen, because it's way too nice to have come out of dumpsters. But it's stuff no one would call the cops to report stolen, they'd assume they misplaced it, or just figure the cops wouldn't care.

Like a really nice stroller. (Why wouldn't she have given me a stroller if she found it?) Or a pair of waders.  And climbing gear.


----------



## ashiozz

oh noh, he can come out of me just fine, i just need contractions.... lmao


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> ash, you're on my list now ;)

I put dibbs on first :smug:


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> big moments of my day...
> 
> the white house correspondents dinner is THE FUNNIEST shit I have ever watched maybe ever
> 
> I got a 7oclock nap in
> 
> patrick lost his belly button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I passed a blood clot bigger than the baby I birthed. I felt bad, like I should have named it, before I flushed the toilet
> 
> both of my dogs are idiots. they got sprayed by a skunk. AGAIN.
> 
> 
> Oh nohs, Last time this happened, how did you resolve it? I know I asked you about dog washes and you dont have them there (ODD TO ME) .. Tomatos?Click to expand...

tomato sauce only covers up the smell of skunk with tomato. Used some 'natures miracle' shit (ie rubbing alcohol) on him, kept him in the garage with the heater on, then bathed him the next day. Now, it's warmer and i'm lazier, plus it's two dogs, so they'll just get an outside hosedown tomorrow, unless its really, really cold.

Fuckin idiots. How many times do you have to get sprayed by a skunk before you realize IT HURTS DONT CHASE THEM???


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> big moments of my day...
> 
> the white house correspondents dinner is THE FUNNIEST shit I have ever watched maybe ever
> 
> I got a 7oclock nap in
> 
> patrick lost his belly button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I passed a blood clot bigger than the baby I birthed. I felt bad, like I should have named it, before I flushed the toilet
> 
> both of my dogs are idiots. they got sprayed by a skunk. AGAIN.
> 
> 
> Oh nohs, Last time this happened, how did you resolve it? I know I asked you about dog washes and you dont have them there (ODD TO ME) .. Tomatos?Click to expand...
> 
> tomato sauce only covers up the smell of skunk with tomato. Used some 'natures miracle' shit (ie rubbing alcohol) on him, kept him in the garage with the heater on, then bathed him the next day. Now, it's warmer and i'm lazier, plus it's two dogs, so they'll just get an outside hosedown tomorrow, unless its really, really cold.
> 
> Fuckin idiots. How many times do you have to get sprayed by a skunk before you realize IT HURTS DONT CHASE THEM???Click to expand...

Maybe the dogs like the rubbing alcohol and now know how to get you to give them the juice. They're alcos, face it Katie - they have a problem.

Step 1


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> shit, i fucked my back up again. the spasms i get when i move the wrong way are so much worse than contractions. i literally can't move during them.

I have some tab10/vicoden (i dont know which I prefer to call them. one makes me feel like a pusher, one makes me feel like House) here if you want...discounted. send via mail....


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> OHHHHHHH can I ask you ladies, who have been with ladies, a question?
> I had a good friend in my undergraduate degree who was gay - but she wasn't open to talk about it much and I couldn't ask her awesome questions like I can with you guys. She hooked up with a chick in our year; but she said "oh we didn't have sex, we just messed around". OK so in the gay/bisexual world, where does messing around stop, and sex begin? I figure with a girl-guy thing if there is penis-vagina action, you've had sex. Fingers and toys account to playing. So how do you "qualify" as having sex with girl on girl action?
> I've always been confused and I will post you guys poptarts if you can help with my conundrum lol

i take it as a mental thing, really. Sex to me needs intent...not like "i accidently fell face first into her vagina"...okay, bad example. Uh...
god, i dont know how to explain it. With guys, oral, manual, or penile, it's all sex to me. with girls, oral is. toys are. manual? not sure, honestly. clit rubbing alone, no, but insertion? yes.


----------



## ..katie..

Lia, is your MIL unsound somehow??


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> big moments of my day...
> 
> the white house correspondents dinner is THE FUNNIEST shit I have ever watched maybe ever
> 
> I got a 7oclock nap in
> 
> patrick lost his belly button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I passed a blood clot bigger than the baby I birthed. I felt bad, like I should have named it, before I flushed the toilet
> 
> both of my dogs are idiots. they got sprayed by a skunk. AGAIN.
> 
> 
> Oh nohs, Last time this happened, how did you resolve it? I know I asked you about dog washes and you dont have them there (ODD TO ME) .. Tomatos?Click to expand...
> 
> tomato sauce only covers up the smell of skunk with tomato. Used some 'natures miracle' shit (ie rubbing alcohol) on him, kept him in the garage with the heater on, then bathed him the next day. Now, it's warmer and i'm lazier, plus it's two dogs, so they'll just get an outside hosedown tomorrow, unless its really, really cold.
> 
> Fuckin idiots. How many times do you have to get sprayed by a skunk before you realize IT HURTS DONT CHASE THEM???Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the dogs like the rubbing alcohol and now know how to get you to give them the juice. They're alcos, face it Katie - they have a problem.
> 
> Step 1Click to expand...

It actually explains A LOT.


----------



## Menelly

She's a druggie


----------



## ..katie..

Oh. well. that makes sense. She sell the weird shit for drugs or does she do drugs and then steals shit?


----------



## Emerald87

I see... makes sense. It's where you draw the line; not what others see as sex. Just like you said with a guy - I don't consider oral or manual sex with a guy so it differs.

_Thanks_


----------



## ashiozz

^ I dont either, but even if I did my number would still be the same 0.o


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> Ooo lala Emerald ;) lmao
> 
> You girls make me blush,I look so BLAH .. but thank yous :)




Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)
> 
> I put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...

not blah!! and you are on my list too ;) for the one day when I'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)


----------



## Menelly

We assume sells shit to fund drugs.


----------



## ashiozz

It could be both Lia, like, a really vicious cycle 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)
> 
> I put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! and you are on my list too ;) for the one day when I'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...

I saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... DIBBS :gun:


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok here's how it turned out....I didn't use all the dots, Nick and I decided it looked good like this, and my back was starting to hurt :haha:

The room pretty much looks like crap now except for the wall :) The crib is in the middle of the room, need some screws to keep the one side up (its 7 years old, it has a drop down side...I know...bad mom!!) and the dresser is in the middle too...Hubby has been "oh i don't feel good" today so he hasn't done anything but sit in his chair. but, he deserves a day off once in a while right? tomorrow that shit isn't gonna fly...but he gets a day :winkwink:


----------



## hoping4girl

helps if i push upload :dohh:

DAMMIT!!! STUPID PICTURE!!


----------



## Emerald87

What's wrong with a drop-down side? What other baby killing techniques are we employing on this thread now?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> It could be both Lia, like, a really vicious cycle 0.o

Doesn't much matter. We are going to Moab Tues thru Thurs next week. She has been told to be gone by the time we get back or we'll put her stuff outside and change the locks.


----------



## hoping4girl

Emerald87 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)
> 
> I put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! and you are on my list too ;) for the one day when I'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... DIBBS :gun:Click to expand...

HEY.... I'll be drunk enough to have a threesome I don't care :winkwink:


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> It could be both Lia, like, a really vicious cycle 0.o
> 
> Doesn't much matter. We are going to Moab Tues thru Thurs next week. She has been told to be gone by the time we get back or we'll put her stuff outside and change the locks.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

ok now?? the light sucks, but you get the point :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-28_21-07-52_155.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

WEIRD THING: i don't grow arm pit hair any more. seriously. it's weird. and it only started after i gave birth.


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> Ok here's how it turned out....I didn't use all the dots, Nick and I decided it looked good like this, and my back was starting to hurt :haha:
> 
> The room pretty much looks like crap now except for the wall :) The crib is in the middle of the room, need some screws to keep the one side up (its 7 years old, it has a drop down side...I know...bad mom!!) and the dresser is in the middle too...Hubby has been "oh i don't feel good" today so he hasn't done anything but sit in his chair. but, he deserves a day off once in a while right? tomorrow that shit isn't gonna fly...but he gets a day :winkwink:

Youre ahead of me at 25 weeks, my nursery took fricken forever. :) So you're doing great. Ah yes, those recalled drop side cribs, it'll probably be fine.


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> squeeee! more photo props! thanks so much, i'm actually pretty excited to try out these things. do i have to get the liners online? i can get some off amazon when i get hubs' anniversary gift.
> 
> I'll send it with two inserts. You don't really "line" them, you stuff inserts in to absorb. You can do 1 or 2 inserts (depending on how heavy he pees.) I'll send it stuffed so you can see what I mean.
> 
> But they're cute and fluffy. :) And if you decide to buy more, they're dirt cheap. ($5-6 each if you buy from her website. Downside is waiting for shipping from China.)Click to expand...




Emerald87 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)
> 
> I put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! and you are on my list too ;) for the one day when I'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... DIBBS :gun:Click to expand...

...anyone have dibbs on you? :winkwink:


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> WEIRD THING: i don't grow arm pit hair any more. seriously. it's weird. and it only started after i gave birth.

*ended? ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

Emerald87 said:


> What's wrong with a drop-down side? What other baby killing techniques are we employing on this thread now?

um....i guess the babies can fall down inbetween the mattress and the side of the crib cuz it goes out or something like that...I have no idea really....Luke did just fine in there.


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> ok now?? The light sucks, but you get the point :winkwink:

love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> squeeee! more photo props! thanks so much, i'm actually pretty excited to try out these things. do i have to get the liners online? i can get some off amazon when i get hubs' anniversary gift.
> 
> I'll send it with two inserts. You don't really "line" them, you stuff inserts in to absorb. You can do 1 or 2 inserts (depending on how heavy he pees.) I'll send it stuffed so you can see what I mean.
> 
> But they're cute and fluffy. :) And if you decide to buy more, they're dirt cheap. ($5-6 each if you buy from her website. Downside is waiting for shipping from China.)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! and you are on my list too ;) for the one day when I'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... DIBBS :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> ...anyone have dibbs on you? :winkwink:Click to expand...

No :cry: No one fights over me...


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> What's wrong with a drop-down side? What other baby killing techniques are we employing on this thread now?
> 
> um....i guess the babies can fall down inbetween the mattress and the side of the crib cuz it goes out or something like that...I have no idea really....Luke did just fine in there.Click to expand...

I saw a lovely drawing of such, but both of my neices slept in one and theyre both still here, so I have no clue what the odds really are.

I didn't take that crib cuz it was white and didnt go with my furniture...


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> squeeee! more photo props! thanks so much, i'm actually pretty excited to try out these things. do i have to get the liners online? i can get some off amazon when i get hubs' anniversary gift.
> 
> I'll send it with two inserts. You don't really "line" them, you stuff inserts in to absorb. You can do 1 or 2 inserts (depending on how heavy he pees.) I'll send it stuffed so you can see what I mean.
> 
> But they're cute and fluffy. :) And if you decide to buy more, they're dirt cheap. ($5-6 each if you buy from her website. Downside is waiting for shipping from China.)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! and you are on my list too ;) for the one day when I'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... DIBBS :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> ...anyone have dibbs on you? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> No :cry: No one fights over me...Click to expand...

Cuz they know you belong to me. :hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok here's how it turned out....I didn't use all the dots, Nick and I decided it looked good like this, and my back was starting to hurt :haha:
> 
> The room pretty much looks like crap now except for the wall :) The crib is in the middle of the room, need some screws to keep the one side up (its 7 years old, it has a drop down side...I know...bad mom!!) and the dresser is in the middle too...Hubby has been "oh i don't feel good" today so he hasn't done anything but sit in his chair. but, he deserves a day off once in a while right? tomorrow that shit isn't gonna fly...but he gets a day :winkwink:
> 
> Youre ahead of me at 25 weeks, my nursery took fricken forever. :) So you're doing great. Ah yes, those recalled drop side cribs, it'll probably be fine.Click to expand...

Thanks :) We will be putting screws in the side so it won't drop down, cuz it is pretty worn out so I can see how a not new crib would do it.


----------



## Menelly

No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.

Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.


----------



## gigglebox

shit lia, meant to thank you again :)

sarah i like the overlapping stickers.

brilliant idea: in a year, let's all meet up and document it. then they'll make a lifetime movie out of us and we'll all be rich and famous.


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> squeeee! more photo props! thanks so much, i'm actually pretty excited to try out these things. do i have to get the liners online? i can get some off amazon when i get hubs' anniversary gift.
> 
> I'll send it with two inserts. You don't really "line" them, you stuff inserts in to absorb. You can do 1 or 2 inserts (depending on how heavy he pees.) I'll send it stuffed so you can see what I mean.
> 
> But they're cute and fluffy. :) And if you decide to buy more, they're dirt cheap. ($5-6 each if you buy from her website. Downside is waiting for shipping from China.)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! and you are on my list too ;) for the one day when I'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... DIBBS :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> ...anyone have dibbs on you? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> No :cry: No one fights over me...Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz they know you belong to me. :hugs:Click to expand...

hey I said threesome!! we have a porno w/ an all girl orgy in it, I'd totally be up for that :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald87

My "nursery" is still a spare room full of shit. Thank god I still have 28 weeks or so to do something. But I wanna go all out with my theme - I'm going to sketch and paint dragon pics on the walls and make stuffed animals - I'm screwed for time.

7 GUESTS? WTF???


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.
> 
> Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.

The murderous part turns me on - I like dangerous roleplay


----------



## ashiozz

Dear god my husband would request to watch 0.o lmao


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.
> 
> Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.

hey my hubby likes my saggy tits....so yeah....i'd go for saggy titties :) no one really wants me either, I just forced myself on everyone....rape!!! bahahaha!!


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> shit lia, meant to thank you again :)
> 
> sarah i like the overlapping stickers.
> 
> brilliant idea: in a year, let's all meet up and document it. then they'll make a lifetime movie out of us and we'll all be rich and famous.

As long as I can write my book first; then we can make a movie out of it and I'd get extra royalties ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> Dear god my husband would request to watch 0.o lmao

oh yes mine would be there too!!!


----------



## gigglebox

...or we all have a mass orgy, record it, and make our money that way. 

lia i told you i'm a tits lady....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Dear god my husband would request to watch 0.o lmao

I think all our OH's would be sitting creepily in the corner :spermy: (not exactly a sperm moment but there weren't any creepier expressions, and he's pretty creepy)


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> ...or we all have a mass orgy, record it, and make our money that way.
> 
> lia i told you i'm a tits lady....mmmmmmmmmmmmm

me too!!! love me some boobies!!! i can actually lick my own now...does that go into the 'weird stuff' game?? :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

wolfy's out. guess that's my cue to exit.

good night sexy mommas!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> My "nursery" is still a spare room full of shit. Thank god I still have 28 weeks or so to do something. But I wanna go all out with my theme - I'm going to sketch and paint dragon pics on the walls and make stuffed animals - I'm screwed for time.
> 
> 7 GUESTS? WTF???


Yours will probably take some time then, i was the same way... 





I share since you has no facebook. 


This room took me, For freakin ever, no kidding, and its cuz of the wall mural... >< sooo if youre painting things on the wall be prepared

Plus that room STARTED purple... so it took lots of primer before I could even paint.


----------



## hoping4girl

night night!! 

i still love your room Ash....that's freaking amazing.


----------



## hoping4girl

9 now...kinda creepy....stalkers!


----------



## Emerald87

Night night Laura

THAT ROOM IS FUCKING AMAZING. Damnit, now I have to nursery-top you. And thanks... for pointing out _again _I don't have FB :p

How long is for freaking ever? Do I start now?


----------



## ashiozz

Its probably mods ;) to make sure we're behaving. Lmao.

Thanks Sarah! I love it too :) Though when I told people i was doing nightmare before christmas they told me it'd be too creepy... psh, i think it looks very child friendly.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah no I think its fantastic. I would have never thought of that....but then again, I'm not very creative.


----------



## hoping4girl

oh wait...we are supposed to be behaving?? crap....


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Night night Laura
> 
> THAT ROOM IS FUCKING AMAZING. Damnit, now I have to nursery-top you. And thanks... for pointing out _again _I don't have FB :p
> 
> How long is for freaking ever? Do I start now?

Let me think.. or actually .. let me go back to my photos and see when i took them.. 

January I have pics I took of the room after it had been painted grey and the stripes were up.. that was jan 15 so i was 5 mos pregnant, By jan 31 half of my mural was painted Feb 5 I finished it and varnished it the next day, feb 18 was the say i completely finished the room and had the posters shelves and decorations all put away and his sheets came a month after that.. sooo 

I would add another 2 weeks before my painting photos on jan 31 .. because I had to prime the room then paint it all one color and the stripes took two days to do alone , i was working on it primarily on weekends..


Give yourself a month and a half at the least, maybe longer depending on how into your theme youre getting, but thats how long it took me.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah crap, i better go to bed....hubby is looking pretty pathetic. and I started reading the hunger games......so its book time!!!


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.
> 
> Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.
> 
> The murderous part turns me on - I like dangerous roleplayClick to expand...

But I'm always the submissive one. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

We're suppose to _behave_? Pffffffft


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.
> 
> Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.
> 
> The murderous part turns me on - I like dangerous roleplayClick to expand...
> 
> But I'm always the submissive one. ;)Click to expand...

We're going to have to change that - _don't hurt me_


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.
> 
> Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.
> 
> hey my hubby likes my saggy tits....so yeah....i'd go for saggy titties :) no one really wants me either, I just forced myself on everyone....rape!!! bahahaha!!Click to expand...

My hubby claims my saggy tits are nice too. I think he's deluded. I need a crane and industrial strength brawear to keep them where they belong. ;)

I'd totally go for the foursome, but my hubby swears two penises in a room is one too many. He's no fun. :(


----------



## Emerald87

Goodnight Sarah/whatever!!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ...or we all have a mass orgy, record it, and make our money that way.
> 
> lia i told you i'm a tits lady....mmmmmmmmmmmmm

That'd probably be a good deal of money. LOL

My tits are pretty big, but again... crane and industrial strength undergarments. ;)

Tits are pretty nice though. Never played with someone elses, but I sure do admire them sometimes!

Besides, did you say you're a tits lady, or that you were a lady's tit? (Katie)


----------



## ashiozz

I think shes said both, but to be fair she's only Katie's RIGHT boob. lol


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ^ I dont either, but even if I did my number would still be the same 0.o

even if I DIDN'T, my number would still be the same.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Ok here's how it turned out....I didn't use all the dots, Nick and I decided it looked good like this, and my back was starting to hurt :haha:
> 
> The room pretty much looks like crap now except for the wall :) The crib is in the middle of the room, need some screws to keep the one side up (its 7 years old, it has a drop down side...I know...bad mom!!) and the dresser is in the middle too...Hubby has been "oh i don't feel good" today so he hasn't done anything but sit in his chair. but, he deserves a day off once in a while right? tomorrow that shit isn't gonna fly...but he gets a day :winkwink:

mine is 20 years old, with a drop down. Doesn't matter, he doesn't sleep in it anyway.


----------



## ashiozz

=) See, isn't that weird how that works 0.o .... I suppose Im the type that will go all the way if we're already halfway there? lmao


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> squeeee! More photo props! Thanks so much, i'm actually pretty excited to try out these things. Do i have to get the liners online? I can get some off amazon when i get hubs' anniversary gift.
> 
> i'll send it with two inserts. You don't really "line" them, you stuff inserts in to absorb. You can do 1 or 2 inserts (depending on how heavy he pees.) i'll send it stuffed so you can see what i mean.
> 
> But they're cute and fluffy. :) and if you decide to buy more, they're dirt cheap. ($5-6 each if you buy from her website. Downside is waiting for shipping from china.)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)Click to expand...
> 
> i put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! And you are on my list too ;) for the one day when i'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> i saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... Dibbs :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> ...anyone have dibbs on you? :winkwink:Click to expand...


oh! Dibbs!


----------



## Kristin52

I need to jump into this conversation. but I'm not sure where to even begin?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.
> 
> Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.

Dibbs!!!!!! Muderous sex is awesome


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> shit lia, meant to thank you again :)
> 
> sarah i like the overlapping stickers.
> 
> brilliant idea: in a year, let's all meet up and document it. then they'll make a lifetime movie out of us and we'll all be rich and famous.

Wait...where is the part where the moral of the story is "men are evil and will fuck you over"?


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.
> 
> Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.
> 
> hey my hubby likes my saggy tits....so yeah....i'd go for saggy titties :) no one really wants me either, I just forced myself on everyone....rape!!! bahahaha!!Click to expand...

Dibbs =D


seriously, any of you. i'd take you all.


----------



## ashiozz

We all belong to Katie 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> =) See, isn't that weird how that works 0.o .... I suppose Im the type that will go all the way if we're already halfway there? lmao

I'd rather have someone investigating me with their penis before their hands or mouth. I'm shy in that way.
I dont know how the fuck that counts as shy..but yeah


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> I need to jump into this conversation. but I'm not sure where to even begin?

you hit on someone.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> We all belong to Katie 0.o

damn straight. my little harem.


----------



## ..katie..

oh no. I made everyone mine and everyone left =/


----------



## Emerald87

LOL I'M HERE... at your bidding ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Ack I've been spending some time reading in the SIDS/stillborn area. Does no one have live babies anymore? It's so damn sad. I just want to hug them all.


----------



## ashiozz

Im still here too, trying to figure out if what i just felt was a contraction or if my tummys upset but it felt weird, i didnt feel pain, i felt it tense up.. then it went to my bum. 0.o weird. im keeping an eye on myself to see if it happens again. my backs been hurting a lot tonight too


----------



## ashiozz

EMERALD, STOP READING THAT NOW! kthx.


>< it's unhealthy.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL I can't help it. It's the med student in me I suppose. I go on those threads to see if there's signs I can catch that they obviously didn't catch. Prevention is better than cure.


Oh, tightening, eh? Not that I know from first hand experience, but I believe early contractions start without pain and with tightening. Like BH contractions. I've got my everything crossed for you. Have a child damnit!!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> We all belong to Katie 0.o

All our tits are belong to Katie.


----------



## ashiozz

hmm we shall see if anything else comes of it. my plan is : Stay here til I am in so much pain I Cannot deal anymore: That'll be when I believe im in labor. lmao


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Im still here too, trying to figure out if what i just felt was a contraction or if my tummys upset but it felt weird, i didnt feel pain, i felt it tense up.. then it went to my bum. 0.o weird. im keeping an eye on myself to see if it happens again. my backs been hurting a lot tonight too

Early contractions with my Tyler started out as tightenings and a very mild backache. Take a doggy for a long walk... if they are early contractions that'll help!!


----------



## Emerald87

What time is it over there? Perhaps taking the dog for a walk in the middle of the night isn't such a good idea lol


----------



## ashiozz

I think the big prevention of still birth is make sure your baby is moving, this is a big one. I know I sit there and poke him til he pokes back sometimes, just so I Feel better :)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Im still here too, trying to figure out if what i just felt was a contraction or if my tummys upset but it felt weird, i didnt feel pain, i felt it tense up.. then it went to my bum. 0.o weird. im keeping an eye on myself to see if it happens again. my backs been hurting a lot tonight too
> 
> Early contractions with my Tyler started out as tightenings and a very mild backache. Take a doggy for a long walk... if they are early contractions that'll help!!Click to expand...

My doggie is sprained, and its 10pm so DH wont let me go for a walk alone >< 

last time I Walked him, i walked him two blocks and he has been limping for 2 days now, I dont want to break him more :( .. hes old and out of shape :(


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I think the big prevention of still birth is make sure your baby is moving, this is a big one. I know I sit there and poke him til he pokes back sometimes, just so I Feel better :)

I can't feel my Baby yet :cry:


----------



## Emerald87

On the plus side, her heart is going strong :D


----------



## ashiozz

Your baby is fine! Lol you will be able to feel her soon hopefully even with your silly placenta being anterior.. but you also have a doppler..


----------



## Emerald87

LOL I just felt this god-awful pain in my pelvis and was like "ugh, what was that?!" Sat there for a sec and let out a giant, smelly fart. I feel better now.


----------



## ashiozz

Ah the joy of trapped gas. lmao 


:) Are you feeling more confident in this pregnancy yet?


----------



## Emerald87

Off and on. I still get scared but I assume that's normal (not having been this pregnant before, I can't compare) and healthy because I care. I am getting bigger and her heart rate is stabilising which is great. I just am looking soooo forward to the quickening. I think it'll be a big moment when I'm sure it's her moving. I've had moments, like this morning when I was in bed, but I still doubt it for sure. I know there's going to be "the moment" when I know... I can't wait.
I know how much can still go wrong but it's reasonably unusual. Plus I have a GP that helps me check for things. I'm booked in to see him tomorrow because he's finally back from South Africa. He'll do the once over and I have a bit of protein in my urine so I'm going to get that checked out and he'll be much better than that other stupid GP and actually test properly for a UTI. My next scan isn't too far away too and I'm going to take my sonnographer a list of questions muhahahaha.
So, in answer to your short question which I have now inflated, yes, I suppose I'm a bit more confident. lol.


----------



## ashiozz

=) all good signs, yes worrying is normal all the way through, I STILL worry and he's fully developed, so you know, its a mom thing. :) So excited for your next scan :)


----------



## Kristin52

I'm looking up on these Amber necklaces?!?! 
they sound AWESOME and I always see ladies talking about them and how great they are........ now I'm curious.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm so excited for your impending birth. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Ack I've been spending some time reading in the SIDS/stillborn area. Does no one have live babies anymore? It's so damn sad. I just want to hug them all.

my best friend, whom i had in the delivery room with me, had a baby that was born at 28 weeks, thrived for a whole month, then died of NEC =/


----------



## Emerald87

Where was Laura's thread that got closed? I wants to reads.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ack I've been spending some time reading in the SIDS/stillborn area. Does no one have live babies anymore? It's so damn sad. I just want to hug them all.
> 
> my best friend, whom i had in the delivery room with me, had a baby that was born at 28 weeks, thrived for a whole month, then died of NEC =/Click to expand...

Poor thing :cry: What a great friend being there for you during the birth too

I've been looking forward to V day at 24 weeks but then things like that happen. You're never fucking safe :(


----------



## ashiozz

Kristin52 said:


> I'm looking up on these Amber necklaces?!?!
> they sound AWESOME and I always see ladies talking about them and how great they are........ now I'm curious.

Teething necklaces? Ive never heard of such but now you have me googling


----------



## Kristin52

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ack I've been spending some time reading in the SIDS/stillborn area. Does no one have live babies anymore? It's so damn sad. I just want to hug them all.
> 
> my best friend, whom i had in the delivery room with me, had a baby that was born at 28 weeks, thrived for a whole month, then died of NEC =/Click to expand...

:( thats so sad :cry:



Emerald87 said:


> Where was Laura's thread that got closed? I wants to reads.

and it was boring. it didn't even get good before it got locked.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL then why did it get locked?

Damnit, I love an interesting bitch thread.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ack I've been spending some time reading in the SIDS/stillborn area. Does no one have live babies anymore? It's so damn sad. I just want to hug them all.
> 
> my best friend, whom i had in the delivery room with me, had a baby that was born at 28 weeks, thrived for a whole month, then died of NEC =/Click to expand...
> 
> Poor thing :cry: What a great friend being there for you during the birth too
> 
> I've been looking forward to V day at 24 weeks but then things like that happen. You're never fucking safe :(Click to expand...

It's 26 here, methinks, isn't it?
Regardless. the U of U will take babies at 22+.

poor things.


----------



## ashiozz

It was called help me to understand, but it got closed before anything good happened, it wasnt heated and i still dont see why it got locked.


----------



## ashiozz

vday is still 24 weeks here as far as I know.

But yeah, I still wouldnt feel comfy having my baby that quick, anything can happen, so I didnt feel better til about 34 weeks.


----------



## Kristin52

ashiozz said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking up on these Amber necklaces?!?!
> they sound AWESOME and I always see ladies talking about them and how great they are........ now I'm curious.
> 
> Teething necklaces? Ive never heard of such but now you have me googlingClick to expand...

YES!... all these ladies SWEAR by them.. and I'm interested now..



Emerald87 said:


> LOL then why did it get locked?
> 
> Damnit, I love an interesting bitch thread.


It didn't even get ANYTHING good. And it was locked for pretty much it could've turned crazy I supposed.


----------



## ..katie..

emerald, go into third trimester, change the 'view posts' to most replies, hit okay, and go...the first page has a circ thread, the second has a cat thread...

yeahhhhh

And in a lot of the most recent ones, kristen, laura, and I made grand appearences. Ash spoke up in a couple too


yeah, i remember you guys from before this thread. way before this thread. i am a creepy mother fucker.


----------



## ashiozz

I think its funny they were quick to lock that but slow on the draw on the stripper thread.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> emerald, go into third trimester, change the 'view posts' to most replies, hit okay, and go...the first page has a circ thread, the second has a cat thread...
> 
> yeahhhhh
> 
> And in a lot of the most recent ones, kristen, laura, and I made grand appearences. Ash spoke up in a couple too
> 
> 
> yeah, i remember you guys from before this thread. way before this thread. i am a creepy mother fucker.

I think the only one I remember being involved in was the castor oil night, and that was GRAND. We're going to get a bad rep.


----------



## ..katie..

also, im so excited that instead of being a skanky-looking-potential-12yearold, I can be called a milf.

Well, hopefully someday lol


----------



## Emerald87

We already have a bad rep.

I'm going to lay on the lounge. Feeling a bit anxious and I'm going to get on top of it before I feel like shit.

I'll be back soon.


----------



## ashiozz

I knew youd remember me from before this thread.. didnt we have a grand conversation once about autopsy barbie?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I knew youd remember me from before this thread.. didnt we have a grand conversation once about autopsy barbie?

yes, yes we did =D


----------



## ashiozz

I cant for the life of me remember what thread that was in, but that's when I decided you're awesome. :)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> We already have a bad rep.
> 
> I'm going to lay on the lounge. Feeling a bit anxious and I'm going to get on top of it before I feel like shit.
> 
> I'll be back soon.

feel better, darlin'.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I cant for the life of me remember what thread that was in, but that's when I decided you're awesome. :)

ditto.

Do you remember veganmama? I dont want to hit her for her threads postbaby, but the pregnant posts? dear lord i wanted to be mean. and frequently was.


----------



## ashiozz

haha!! I kept my mouth shut really well but had my moments too -.-

I havent seen any of her post baby threads, baby club scares me.


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> I'm looking up on these Amber necklaces?!?!
> they sound AWESOME and I always see ladies talking about them and how great they are........ now I'm curious.

I plan on getting one for Kesslie soon. If its placebo, it hurts nothing. If it helps, fantastic!


----------



## Menelly

Baby club is generally terrifying.


----------



## ashiozz

my back is killlllling meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ..katie..

oh that will suck total balls if you have back labor


----------



## ..katie..

i mean, it'll suck equal balls as nonback labor

but still


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> my back is killlllling meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Is it a continuous killing, or killing in waves every few min? :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

i think its constant, so i dont think its labor, im laying on my back now to see if that helps, and after that imma ask for a back rub from mitch, and he better comply or else.. i just noticed it got that bad though 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

If I have back labor, will i feel front contractions or will i be in too much back pain? im really freaked out over back labor, mom had it with my brother and had no idea she was in labor..


----------



## Emerald87

Reading controversial threads. Loving it.

For reference, I'm a racist bitch with no heart and I'm going to pierce my daughter's ears. Then I'm going to feed her rice.


----------



## Emerald87

Then I'm going to write to the newspaper about it


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> If I have back labor, will i feel front contractions or will i be in too much back pain? im really freaked out over back labor, mom had it with my brother and had no idea she was in labor..

is the uterus still tightening? You might be having back labors...

And, if not, the back pain has you severely worried for your baby's health, maybe they should just induce... ;)


----------



## ashiozz

ROFL well i just noticed my back pain is intermittent .. im sore but at some points every 15 mins or so i feel it really bad, i havent noticed more tightening with it, but my laptops on my tummy


----------



## ..katie..

like i said on the facespace, it's a BAM backache that hangs out through the whole thing, but gets a little worse and little worse and then a little worse, and the front part has contractions from time to time, that you'd be more likely to expect, then gets worse and worse until they meet and throb continuously in one harmonious torture chamber until you ask the nurse very politely to go get that attractive man with the drugs please.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> ROFL well i just noticed my back pain is intermittent .. im sore but at some points every 15 mins or so i feel it really bad, i havent noticed more tightening with it, but my laptops on my tummy

I'm liking this.

Put the laptop down, have a walk around the house. REPORT BACK


----------



## ashiozz

I tried to get up and walk around but im not comfortable so im laying back down now on my side and keeping an eye on things, i still havent seen my plug leave me so im going to wait it out and see what happens, i promise not to have him on the floor though :) If i get seriously concerned ill go to the hospital... >< Mitch is also watching me now too


----------



## Emerald87

I like that it hurts to get up... I like it a lot. I'm a sadist.


----------



## ..katie..

oh baby walk around. mmm yeah you like that hurt, dont you?

creepy!!



i've decided that expressing, and probably breastfeeding, is like energy vampirism. thats what it feels like, at least


----------



## Emerald87

So I've had a read of a few of those treads-that-shall-not-be-named in fear of angry mods closing us due to cross posting. I've had a good chuckle but my god are some mods anal? Like the *ahem* medical procedure performed on a certain animal thing; that was hilarious. Why aren't we allowed to start treads that give a hearty chuckle? *sigh*. And "the cat thing" is NOT cross posting - I'm _sure _you were referring to feeding cats and what is the best coloured cat, right?

P.S. Katie, I already loved you, but I now love you more.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, you evil thang you.. >< It is kind of like vampirism, minus the blood 0.o but its still living on a bodily fluid...


----------



## ashiozz

YEah i didn't see how the cat circ thread was taken so offensively .. I Think I was in that one 0.o I loved reading it though


----------



## ashiozz

If this baby is born tomorrow, my step dad will be pissed, he was really hoping for today since its his bday lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, do you think if I request a sexy anesthesiologist, they will comply? I can hit on him in front of DH, mitch watches me do this with firemen all the time ;) lmao


----------



## Emerald87

LOL yep, I love your pain... that's what it's all about.

In all seriousness, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I tried to get up and walk around but im not comfortable so im laying back down now on my side and keeping an eye on things, i still havent seen my plug leave me so im going to wait it out and see what happens, i promise not to have him on the floor though :) If i get seriously concerned ill go to the hospital... >< Mitch is also watching me now too

I NEVER saw my plug with Tyler, and I got to 8cm with him. You honestly may not see it.

Start timing the tummy tightenings. It may be your time woman! :)


----------



## ashiozz

hurting in the back region a little in the front, ive had alot of false contractions the past few nights so im never going to be sure its labor.. im watching the clock right now and if i get to 5 mins between pains ill go to the hospital, but i dont want sent home :(


----------



## Menelly

Go without the dogs. Get Mitch to go for a walk with you around the block a time or two. I'm telling ya, you will know by the time you're done if it's labor or not. Walking will make most false contractions go away. If they're real, you'll start wondering if you can make it home OK.


----------



## ashiozz

If I leave with mitch, and my moms in bed, do you think she'll worry when the door opens and chimes? lmao i dont want to scare her or acer -.-


----------



## Menelly

She'll be thrilled you might be in labor, even if she's startled for a moment. Go for a walk! I'm throwing lots of labor dust your way!!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Katie, do you think if I request a sexy anesthesiologist, they will comply? I can hit on him in front of DH, mitch watches me do this with firemen all the time ;) lmao

I think all anesthesiologists are good looking. or old. but even if they're really old and ugly, the second those hands touch your back, you wear to god they're the best looking/sounding/smelling person you've ever met.


----------



## Menelly

Couldn't resist biting Tyson's head off...


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> If I leave with mitch, and my moms in bed, do you think she'll worry when the door opens and chimes? lmao i dont want to scare her or acer -.-

You're #1 at the moment. Let her know and off you run!!


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Couldn't resist biting Tyson's head off...

lol! i saw that. But to give him credit, he does come over and lets me sleep all day, AND he's up every time I am.

regardless, im kind of glad the spider made him shudder.


----------



## ..katie..

good luck ash! Also, dont get your hopes all the way high. tomorrow will be sucky as shit if nothing comes of this. no need for heartbreak. but no cynicism either!!!


----------



## ashiozz

I think I might be the only one that has yet to bite his head off on her facebook 0.o ... 

He deserves it, but I try to keep the peace. anyhow im off to see if i can decipher whats going on.. dragging mitch with, will let you know if its anything worth telling.


----------



## ..katie..

jules and vaurissa havent yet. and emerald, of course. or sarah.


----------



## gigglebox

emerald87 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)
> 
> i put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! And you are on my list too ;) for the one day when i'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> i saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... Dibbs :gun:Click to expand...

...anyone have dibbs on you? :winkwink:[/quote]


oh! Dibbs![/QUOTE]
i was pissed about you stealing my dibbs...


Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> We all belong to Katie 0.o
> 
> All our tits are belong to Katie.Click to expand...

...until i saw this.


ashiozz said:


> I tried to get up and walk around but im not comfortable so im laying back down now on my side and keeping an eye on things, i still havent seen my plug leave me so im going to wait it out and see what happens, i promise not to have him on the floor though :) If i get seriously concerned ill go to the hospital... >< Mitch is also watching me now too

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! OM i am dying of anticipation


Emerald87 said:


> So I've had a read of a few of those treads-that-shall-not-be-named in fear of angry mods closing us due to cross posting. I've had a good chuckle but my god are some mods anal? Like the *ahem* medical procedure performed on a certain animal thing; that was hilarious. Why aren't we allowed to start treads that give a hearty chuckle? *sigh*. And "the cat thing" is NOT cross posting - I'm _sure _you were referring to feeding cats and what is the best coloured cat, right?
> 
> P.S. Katie, I already loved you, but I now love you more.

the circ cat thread was my favorite! that's the one where i privately expressed my opinion to ther mod and she in return gave me this: :flower:


----------



## Emerald87

Lauragiggles - how did you pull through? With Des' scans I mean. I've read your journal but I'm just in awe of you. I know it's completely off topic but I just can't express my admiration. All I can think about is this bub and how this pregnancy is taking forever and I don't even have any bad reports. :hugs: - a million times :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. for no apparent reason, my boobs have decided to shrink. While I'm thankful in a way, it's still sad because they were awesome tits.


----------



## Emerald87

Off to a movie. Hope you're all sleeping well xx

And Ash, hope you're in labour.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> Lauragiggles - how did you pull through? With Des' scans I mean. I've read your journal but I'm just in awe of you. I know it's completely off topic but I just can't express my admiration. All I can think about is this bub and how this pregnancy is taking forever and I don't even have any bad reports. :hugs: - a million times :hugs:

you're so sweet :hugs: honestly i don't know how i made it through, especially the first couple of weeks after diagnosis. we had talked a lot of what we should do and of aborting and it broke my heart. i just had to embrace every little bit of good news i could. also the weird signs/messages, even if totally coincidental, helped. the biggest help was probably a thread of success stories i found on another baby forum.

i still feared every ultrasound though, even after he was deemed healthy. i even had a freak out in the hospital after delivery because i was just sure we would find out he was abnormal in some way. 

i guess i just got over it. i realized there's just no point in worrying about what *could* be.


----------



## hoping4girl

Menelly said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> No one wants me. Fat with saggy tits isn't exactly hawt, ya know.
> 
> Fat with saggy tits and currently murderous is even less hawt.
> 
> hey my hubby likes my saggy tits....so yeah....i'd go for saggy titties :) no one really wants me either, I just forced myself on everyone....rape!!! bahahaha!!Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby claims my saggy tits are nice too. I think he's deluded. I need a crane and industrial strength brawear to keep them where they belong. ;)
> 
> I'd totally go for the foursome, but my hubby swears two penises in a room is one too many. He's no fun. :(Click to expand...

yeah....no on the more than one penis for me too, I'd rather go all girl than have guys in there....and i don't want my hubby's junk in some other girls lady bits...but that's just me thinking he will enjoy someone else more than he enjoys me...



..katie.. said:


> oh no. I made everyone mine and everyone left =/

I only left to get rest for the big orgy ;)



Emerald87 said:


> Off and on. I still get scared but I assume that's normal (not having been this pregnant before, I can't compare) and healthy because I care. I am getting bigger and her heart rate is stabilising which is great. I just am looking soooo forward to the quickening. I think it'll be a big moment when I'm sure it's her moving. I've had moments, like this morning when I was in bed, but I still doubt it for sure. I know there's going to be "the moment" when I know... I can't wait.
> I know how much can still go wrong but it's reasonably unusual. Plus I have a GP that helps me check for things. I'm booked in to see him tomorrow because he's finally back from South Africa. He'll do the once over and I have a bit of protein in my urine so I'm going to get that checked out and he'll be much better than that other stupid GP and actually test properly for a UTI. My next scan isn't too far away too and I'm going to take my sonnographer a list of questions muhahahaha.
> So, in answer to your short question which I have now inflated, yes, I suppose I'm a bit more confident. lol.

yeah everyone worries all the time...I'm still worried....but Lizzie is kicking my bladder so I shouldn't right??:dohh:



ashiozz said:


> my back is killlllling meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

aahhh!!!! I hope you are at the hospital right now!!!! :hugs:



Emerald87 said:


> P.S. for no apparent reason, my boobs have decided to shrink. While I'm thankful in a way, it's still sad because they were awesome tits.

oh....my boobs got bigger and never shrunk...now they are freakin huge....I'm exited to hopefully one day get a reduction on them!!


----------



## Menelly

So, now we're praying we all don't get evicted. :( Apparently, the neighbor who saw my dipshit mother in law break into the house goes to church with our landlord. So he's probably going to hear all about it today. We're going to call him and explain what happened and make sure he knows we're kicking her out and she should be gone by Tuesday (we're giving her a 3 day criminal behavior eviction notice today so it can be nice and legal) but... we're really hoping he doesn't do the same thing to US. Cause HE can be in just as much trouble for stolen shit being here as we can be in. Couldn't blame him if he throws us out.

Fuck. My. Life. I don't need this stress right now.


----------



## hoping4girl

:( no you dont need it right now!!! hope things get better!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

i think you will be ok. if you explain and he is a man of god he'll grant you forgiveness!

at least crazy bitch will be out of your hair


----------



## Menelly

I hope he does... the thing is? She was supposed to be gone last August. We let her come back because they were living in the back of a truck and we felt bad. We told him we were kicking her out though. :(

And now? She's back and breaking into houses. I think I need that game of Abandoned Mine Shaft right now.


----------



## gigglebox

i want to make an abandoned mine shaft promo poster


----------



## Menelly

Do it. I have the second contestant. (I think Katie will cry if Tyson isn't first...)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ash, you're on my list now ;)
> 
> i put dibbs on first :smug:Click to expand...
> 
> not blah!! And you are on my list too ;) for the one day when i'm brave enough to make out w/ a chick ;) or drunk enough...either one works ;)Click to expand...
> 
> i saaaaaiiiiiddddd..... Dibbs :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> ...anyone have dibbs on you? :winkwink:Click to expand...


oh! Dibbs![/QUOTE]
i was pissed about you stealing my dibbs...


Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> We all belong to Katie 0.o
> 
> All our tits are belong to Katie.Click to expand...

...until i saw this.


ashiozz said:


> I tried to get up and walk around but im not comfortable so im laying back down now on my side and keeping an eye on things, i still havent seen my plug leave me so im going to wait it out and see what happens, i promise not to have him on the floor though :) If i get seriously concerned ill go to the hospital... >< Mitch is also watching me now too

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! OM i am dying of anticipation


Emerald87 said:


> So I've had a read of a few of those treads-that-shall-not-be-named in fear of angry mods closing us due to cross posting. I've had a good chuckle but my god are some mods anal? Like the *ahem* medical procedure performed on a certain animal thing; that was hilarious. Why aren't we allowed to start treads that give a hearty chuckle? *sigh*. And "the cat thing" is NOT cross posting - I'm _sure _you were referring to feeding cats and what is the best coloured cat, right?
> 
> P.S. Katie, I already loved you, but I now love you more.

the circ cat thread was my favorite! that's the one where i privately expressed my opinion to ther mod and she in return gave me this: :flower:[/QUOTE]

and thus started my hatred of flowerman


----------



## ashiozz

I'm awake no baby and at home. Got a back rub and pains simmered down so were back to square one. My body hates me. Lia.. I hope your landlord understands and forgives :(


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> I'm awake no baby and at home. Got a back rub and pains simmered down so were back to square one. My body hates me. Lia.. I hope your landlord understands and forgives :(

No, your body is preparing you. Getting you ready. Telling you...this is how bad its gonna hurt...but just at first. when that pain comes again you will think it doesn't hurt as bad....its getting you ready.


----------



## ashiozz

Thanks Sarah, but I truly think my body hates me :( lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Flowerman is condescending, I have yet to see him used in an appropriate manner...


----------



## gigglebox

I LOVE YOU GUYSSSS!!! :flower:


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My numbero is 4. 3 of which were really long relationships, one wasnt quite as long. :(
> 
> That counts DH
> 
> oh god im a slutClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a slut. 16 is pretty high, given I was married to the ex for 11 years!
> 
> Still... give number!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I have been married for an equivalent of 9.5 years and I waaaay out-slut you! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Give number... (Unless you don't know it anymore!) LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, I have devised a system that helps me feel better about myself. LOL. I lost my virginity at almost 15, so I went with that. It has only been 2.73684 a year. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> DAMNIT! I don't know how old you are... and everyone else does *sigh* :pClick to expand...

There is a reference to it, a few posts before that:winkwink:



hoping4girl said:


> Ok here's how it turned out....I didn't use all the dots, Nick and I decided it looked good like this, and my back was starting to hurt :haha:
> 
> The room pretty much looks like crap now except for the wall :) The crib is in the middle of the room, need some screws to keep the one side up (its 7 years old, it has a drop down side...I know...bad mom!!) and the dresser is in the middle too...Hubby has been "oh i don't feel good" today so he hasn't done anything but sit in his chair. but, he deserves a day off once in a while right? tomorrow that shit isn't gonna fly...but he gets a day :winkwink:




hoping4girl said:


> ok now?? the light sucks, but you get the point :winkwink:

Love it!!!



hoping4girl said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ...or we all have a mass orgy, record it, and make our money that way.
> 
> lia i told you i'm a tits lady....mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> me too!!! love me some boobies!!! i can actually lick my own now...does that go into the 'weird stuff' game?? :blush:Click to expand...

I have been able to lick my own forever, but then again, I have been a D since I was 15 lol



ashiozz said:


> Its probably mods ;) to make sure we're behaving. Lmao.
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I love it too :) Though when I told people i was doing nightmare before christmas they told me it'd be too creepy... psh, i think it looks very child friendly.

hubby mentioned that his boss's daughter LOVED nightmare before c-mas when she was a little one


----------



## gigglebox

I GOT LAID! it was a little stingy but i think that's 'cause we used a condom. my vagina spits fiery rage at condoms. my vagina hates condoms. hubs hates condoms. i hate condoms. i think i'm gonna do the ol' IUD. I have to do something for a barrier free sex method. blarrga.

so other than condoms and vasectomies, what can men do to take b.c. into their own hands? how's that male birth control pill coming along?


----------



## gigglebox

vaurissa, tell me more about your enormous tits ;) lol


----------



## gigglebox

CONFESSION TIME. show of hands--who's tried their own breast milk?

:hi:


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> I GOT LAID! it was a little stingy but i think that's 'cause we used a condom. my vagina spits fiery rage at condoms. my vagina hates condoms. hubs hates condoms. i hate condoms. i think i'm gonna do the ol' IUD. I have to do something for a barrier free sex method. blarrga.
> 
> so other than condoms and vasectomies, what can men do to take b.c. into their own hands? how's that male birth control pill coming along?

have you tried non-latex condoms? i hate trojans, I think they smell like rubber tires when they come out of the package...eww!! and lots of people develop an allergic reaction to latex....but then again, I don't like condoms either. lots of lube needed....but, I'm NOT taking the pill again, for fear of blood clots, so yeah, condoms it is!! or the pull out method....but i hear that only works like...sometimes ;) or just keep track of your cycles as to when you O, then you can just not do it for a week....

and I have NOT tried my breastmilk....but I hear its not that bad....


----------



## hoping4girl

OH!!! I just got a glider from walmart....yep...we are cheap like that. but, it gives me a project for the afternoon....and when it falls apart cuz its cheap (or because i put it together wrong) then maybe my hubby will let me get the one I actually wanted ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Do it. I have the second contestant. (I think Katie will cry if Tyson isn't first...)

lets throw your mil and my fob in together. let them lick the drug sweat off each other.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> CONFESSION TIME. show of hands--who's tried their own breast milk?
> 
> :hi:

*hand up*

i actually tried the collostrum and liked it a bit. then i tried the white milk stuff and literally taste nothing.

i was wondering if I were to drink only my breastmilk for the rest of forever, would both my weight and nutrition levels stay the same forever, and leave me suspended in a period of perfect nutrition?


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, I read something about them testing electrical pulses to kill of sperm in males as BC... Its been mouse tested so far, so maybe it'll happen someday!


----------



## ..katie..

Weird comment in the trying-to-be-nice-to-each-other-for-the-sake-of-our-son-but-really-just-want-to-tell-the-other-to-choke-on-glass game...

"I...uh, am really impressed with how much breastmilk you pump. its nutritious. And I never see you with a wet shirt."
and
"You look skinnier than when I met you."



wtfingf


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Laura, I read something about them testing electrical pulses to kill of sperm in males as BC... Its been mouse tested so far, so maybe it'll happen someday!


Weed and mountain dew are the common forms of male bc around here.



aaaannnnnddddd we've got an obscenely high teen birth rate.


----------



## ashiozz

I Cannot stand reading this is it threads.

....>< -.-.... Most jealousy I've ever felt.


Tyson's only being nice so you don't rip his head off like everyone else has -.- .. he's taken it well though.


----------



## gigglebox

electricity to the balls doesn't exactly sound like something hubs will want to try...

we actually did exclusively pull out for months before we actually tried. but i'm super paranoid about getting knocked up again, especially so soon, and especially after i recently saw a chick in baby club who used p.o. and got knocked up month two after baby (she had a chemical). fuck that!

katie; at least he's trying...? but what weird comments to make


----------



## ashiozz

Ooo, I also just came across this https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/03/male-birth-control-reversible_n_1400708.html


----------



## ashiozz

and this https://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/01/30/future-male-birth-control-may-zap-sperm-with-sound-waves/ is the one I was talking about, I guess it's sound waves? IDK I read it a while back.


----------



## gigglebox

the shot thing is amazing! even hubs is excited about it., too bad it'll be awhile before it's here, but i'm liking the future of male BC.

i want rice pudding.


----------



## ashiozz

I am too, because I can take Tyler in when he's 16 and get him the shot, Then when hes 50 and allowed to date, we can reverse it ;)

Lmao, But really? That IS Exciting, as soon as that comes out, Im taking my IUD out and getting DH the shot.


----------



## gigglebox

ditto!


----------



## ashiozz

Im looking up birth controls now 0.o lol Implanon vs Mirena... I dont want the copper.. I really dont favor hormones in general but the copper one sounds like if its going to make my periods suck more, I dont want it..


>< I hate decisions :(


----------



## gigglebox

blah i was all about the copper IUD until i've heard that it makes your periods longer/heavier, and mine already last a week :( bleeding a fourth of your life already seems like way too much to me...but hormonal birth control fucks me up man! i've tried pills, ring, the shot, continuous pills...they all have messed me up so non-hormonal is all i can do.

anyway.

does anyone else talk to their significant others about this thread, like we're some sort of social club that meet up and actually talk in "real life"? i think that's the impression i'm giving hubs with how much i talk about you all lol; but to be fair, you all are the most social interaction i get these days.

which is why i love you all. :flower:


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> CONFESSION TIME. show of hands--who's tried their own breast milk?
> 
> :hi:

I haven't. But I hate milk. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> blah i was all about the copper IUD until i've heard that it makes your periods longer/heavier, and mine already last a week :( bleeding a fourth of your life already seems like way too much to me...but hormonal birth control fucks me up man! i've tried pills, ring, the shot, continuous pills...they all have messed me up so non-hormonal is all i can do.
> 
> anyway.
> 
> does anyone else talk to their significant others about this thread, like we're some sort of social club that meet up and actually talk in "real life"? i think that's the impression i'm giving hubs with how much i talk about you all lol; but to be fair, you all are the most social interaction i get these days.
> 
> which is why i love you all. :flower:

I talk to mitch, I Told him we're going to Vegas for Katies 21st, he was all about it. Lmao


He thinks its good I have people to relate to :)


----------



## ashiozz

I dont do well with hormonal either, It makes me mean and the pills gave me breakthrough bleeding, but Mirena is supposed to be A LOT less hormone .. so it's not supposed to do all that, so Im hoping its a good solution for me...


----------



## Menelly

I talk to hubs about this group constantly. :)

Copper IUD made my periods 2 days longer and one step higher on tampon level. (To Super Plus.) Also made cramps fun.

Stupid psycho dumb criminal bitch thinks it's "unfair" that we gave her a 3 day vacate. She thinks us breaking the lease to LET HER LIVE THERE WHEN HOMELESS is just as bad as CRIMINAL TRESPASS AND BURGLARY!

I want some of what she's smoking.

We still don't know what the landlord wants to do. He's deciding. We are kicking her out to show him we're serious about it not being allowed with us either.

I think Kesslie has a lip tie, which is why breastfeeding is such a pain at night... she can't get a good seal. Poor baby. Calling the peds tomorrow.


----------



## ashiozz

Aww poor Kesslie, Im sorry :(.. I really hope your landlord is OK as long as shes not there =/


----------



## Kristin52

hi everyone. I went to Knoebels today with LO. He enjoyed it! until he passed out for the rest of the trip. :p 

got my new moby wrap today and it's crazy awesome. love baby wearing. especially since my boy is a cuddler.. .



so tell me, what did I miss? 
Ash I see you're still pregnant, hopefully your next FB status won't get bombarded with LABORRRRRR comments. ;)

Katie, how are you? How's patrick? btw, me and MIL were talking about you, (supposed to be girl turned boy) and she said the name you picked for your LO is so adorable!!


----------



## Menelly

I hope do too Ash. :( 

Well, we need to move down to Utah county anyways, as my hubby is commuting 80 miles a day for work... I just don't know if anyone will rent to us with bankruptcy and an eviction. Ack.


----------



## ashiozz

Kristin52 said:


> hi everyone. I went to Knoebels today with LO. He enjoyed it! until he passed out for the rest of the trip. :p
> 
> got my new moby wrap today and it's crazy awesome. love baby wearing. especially since my boy is a cuddler.. .
> 
> 
> 
> so tell me, what did I miss?
> Ash I see you're still pregnant, hopefully your next FB status won't get bombarded with LABORRRRRR comments. ;)
> 
> Katie, how are you? How's patrick? btw, me and MIL were talking about you, (supposed to be girl turned boy) and she said the name you picked for your LO is so adorable!!

Course I am still pregnant, I told them people. -.-

Lol Perpetually trapped in the position of being pregnant.. FOREVER.

You missed some conversation about male birth controle.. thats about it.. What is Knoebles?


----------



## Kristin52

ashiozz said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone. I went to Knoebels today with LO. He enjoyed it! until he passed out for the rest of the trip. :p
> 
> got my new moby wrap today and it's crazy awesome. love baby wearing. especially since my boy is a cuddler.. .
> 
> 
> 
> so tell me, what did I miss?
> Ash I see you're still pregnant, hopefully your next FB status won't get bombarded with LABORRRRRR comments. ;)
> 
> Katie, how are you? How's patrick? btw, me and MIL were talking about you, (supposed to be girl turned boy) and she said the name you picked for your LO is so adorable!!
> 
> Course I am still pregnant, I told them people. -.-
> 
> Lol Perpetually trapped in the position of being pregnant.. FOREVER.
> 
> You missed some conversation about male birth controle.. thats about it.. What is Knoebles?Click to expand...

well... easy answer... chop their dicks off. duh. 


and Knoebels is an Amuesment Park. it's awesome, been going there for forever. and it's awesome going their as a family now :flower:


google it. it's known world-wide. on tv and everything.


----------



## ashiozz

Ooo im just used to the ones in Ohio and cali lol **googles**


----------



## Kristin52

ashiozz said:


> Ooo im just used to the ones in Ohio and cali lol **googles**

they have the BEST food ever.


----------



## ashiozz

pay per ride.. interesting.. would be cheaper than cedar point -.-


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> Off and on. I still get scared but I assume that's normal (not having been this pregnant before, I can't compare) and healthy because I care. I am getting bigger and her heart rate is stabilising which is great. I just am looking soooo forward to the quickening. I think it'll be a big moment when I'm sure it's her moving. I've had moments, like this morning when I was in bed, but I still doubt it for sure. I know there's going to be "the moment" when I know... I can't wait.
> I know how much can still go wrong but it's reasonably unusual. Plus I have a GP that helps me check for things. I'm booked in to see him tomorrow because he's finally back from South Africa. He'll do the once over and I have a bit of protein in my urine so I'm going to get that checked out and he'll be much better than that other stupid GP and actually test properly for a UTI. My next scan isn't too far away too and I'm going to take my sonnographer a list of questions muhahahaha.
> So, in answer to your short question which I have now inflated, yes, I suppose I'm a bit more confident. lol.

This may help, or it could backfire on my ass, but you could take a pg test every once in a while. They tend to lighten up if the HCG (pregnancy hormone) in your body lessens, which can mean miscarriage. 



..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I cant for the life of me remember what thread that was in, but that's when I decided you're awesome. :)
> 
> ditto.
> 
> Do you remember veganmama? I dont want to hit her for her threads postbaby, but the pregnant posts? dear lord i wanted to be mean. and frequently was.Click to expand...

How about earthmama? She got onto a thread called something like "eating your own placenta, ewwwwww" She could have let the girl have her opinion and let other people of like minds comment in there, but noooo, she had to go in there and post that she was going to eat hers and there's nothing gross about it... 



gigglebox said:


> CONFESSION TIME. show of hands--who's tried their own breast milk?
> 
> :hi:

I tried formula, but I didn't breast feed so no official milk came in. Never thought about the colostrum, I'm going to have to do that this time around:haha: My motto, try almost everything once, twice if you like it. LOL



gigglebox said:


> vaurissa, tell me more about your enormous tits ;) lol

Let me see if I can hunt you up a pic. LMAO! 



Menelly said:


> I talk to hubs about this group constantly. :)

Me too!!!


----------



## Kristin52

ashiozz said:


> pay per ride.. interesting.. would be cheaper than cedar point -.-

yea its really cheap. free parking/admission.. 
food isn't badly priced and rides ain't either. LOVE IT.


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Off and on. I still get scared but I assume that's normal (not having been this pregnant before, I can't compare) and healthy because I care. I am getting bigger and her heart rate is stabilising which is great. I just am looking soooo forward to the quickening. I think it'll be a big moment when I'm sure it's her moving. I've had moments, like this morning when I was in bed, but I still doubt it for sure. I know there's going to be "the moment" when I know... I can't wait.
> I know how much can still go wrong but it's reasonably unusual. Plus I have a GP that helps me check for things. I'm booked in to see him tomorrow because he's finally back from South Africa. He'll do the once over and I have a bit of protein in my urine so I'm going to get that checked out and he'll be much better than that other stupid GP and actually test properly for a UTI. My next scan isn't too far away too and I'm going to take my sonnographer a list of questions muhahahaha.
> So, in answer to your short question which I have now inflated, yes, I suppose I'm a bit more confident. lol.
> 
> This may help, or it could backfire on my ass, but you could take a pg test every once in a while. They tend to lighten up if the HCG (pregnancy hormone) in your body lessens, which can mean miscarriage.
> 
> 
> 
> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I cant for the life of me remember what thread that was in, but that's when I decided you're awesome. :)Click to expand...
> 
> ditto.
> 
> Do you remember veganmama? I dont want to hit her for her threads postbaby, but the pregnant posts? dear lord i wanted to be mean. and frequently was.Click to expand...
> 
> How about earthmama? She got onto a thread called something like "eating your own placenta, ewwwwww" She could have let the girl have her opinion and let other people of like minds comment in there, but noooo, she had to go in there and post that she was going to eat hers and there's nothing gross about it...
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> CONFESSION TIME. show of hands--who's tried their own breast milk?
> 
> :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> I tried formula, but I didn't breast feed so no official milk came in. Never thought about the colostrum, I'm going to have to do that this time around:haha: My motto, try almost everything once, twice if you like it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> vaurissa, tell me more about your enormous tits ;) lolClick to expand...
> 
> Let me see if I can hunt you up a pic. LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> I talk to hubs about this group constantly. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...

Emerald, dont take Pregnancy tests, they get lighter at a certain point, mine were doing that and I got freaked out!!

Lol

Sorry Vaurissa, but yeah I went nutso.


----------



## gigglebox

amusement rides are my enemy. i get horrid motion sickness. i hope Des gets daddy's stomach of steel.


----------



## Ems77

For Laura:winkwink: Best I could find. I have always been very self conscience of them, and don't have any cleavage pics ever. Leave it to me to find a way to cover them always, lol. I have photos in skimpy tanks and a strapless shirt, and they're covered. LOL
 



Attached Files:







me before Beak 2.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Emerald, dont take Pregnancy tests, they get lighter at a certain point, mine were doing that and I got freaked out!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sorry Vaurissa, but yeah I went nutso.

Hey it's all good. I knew it had a potential to bite me in the ass. I figured the method had some sort of backfire, there's no 'home remedy' out there that works the same for everyone! I think your advise is probably the best if you have experienced it the other way around. It could happen the same for her and that would be bad...


----------



## hoping4girl

ah show them off!! that's what they are there for!! well, besides feeding babies. but really....that's what my hubby tells me they are for!! LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

oh hey...speaking of the abandon mine shaft....can we stick my SIL in there third?? she's all butt hurt b/c she has gained 4 pounds during her pregnancy....she is complaining to her husband (who is a larger guy) about how her body is changing.....she now has a bump that's about the size of an A cup....she's 16 weeks. All I want to tell her is...don't worry, when you are done being pregnant and go back to your "picking at your food making people think you are eating" diet you will lose all four pounds you gained....GRRR!!! She's so freaking skinny that her head is too big for her body....know what I mean?? Ok....that's my rant for the day....sure hope she's not a stalker reading everything I write about her....but you know what?? if she is....GET THE FUCK OVER IT!!! ok....now I'm done....


----------



## Ems77

In truth, I am self conscience about my dinner plate areolas too, with tiny nipples... :blush:


----------



## hoping4girl

Mine are big too....but I think my nips are the right size for them...I have no idea. watching porno boobies does not give a good impression on what normal boobies are supposed to look like ;)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> does anyone else talk to their significant others about this thread, like we're some sort of social club that meet up and actually talk in "real life"? i think that's the impression i'm giving hubs with how much i talk about you all lol; but to be fair, you all are the most social interaction i get these days.
> 
> which is why i love you all. :flower:

I talk to my parents, becky, and tyson about you guys. I always am tense when someone goes to have a baby or disspears. I also told them about kangaroos...how one really sees them! that theyre not just in the jungles of australia or whatever lmao

and ditto on the social interaction, even prebirth


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I talk to hubs about this group constantly. :)
> 
> Copper IUD made my periods 2 days longer and one step higher on tampon level. (To Super Plus.) Also made cramps fun.
> 
> Stupid psycho dumb criminal bitch thinks it's "unfair" that we gave her a 3 day vacate. She thinks us breaking the lease to LET HER LIVE THERE WHEN HOMELESS is just as bad as CRIMINAL TRESPASS AND BURGLARY!
> 
> I want some of what she's smoking.
> 
> We still don't know what the landlord wants to do. He's deciding. We are kicking her out to show him we're serious about it not being allowed with us either.
> 
> I think Kesslie has a lip tie, which is why breastfeeding is such a pain at night... she can't get a good seal. Poor baby. Calling the peds tomorrow.

what is a lip tie?

Also, WTF


----------



## ..katie..

Kristin52 said:


> hi everyone. I went to Knoebels today with LO. He enjoyed it! until he passed out for the rest of the trip. :p
> 
> got my new moby wrap today and it's crazy awesome. love baby wearing. especially since my boy is a cuddler.. .
> 
> 
> 
> so tell me, what did I miss?
> Ash I see you're still pregnant, hopefully your next FB status won't get bombarded with LABORRRRRR comments. ;)
> 
> Katie, how are you? How's patrick? btw, me and MIL were talking about you, (supposed to be girl turned boy) and she said the name you picked for your LO is so adorable!!

what is knoebels? EDIT: nvm. what did you guys do?

I'm good. I think my reign as cow is nearing an end? Im not getting a lot out today. Patrick is good, and still a boy. His buttrash is gone! Tomorrow morning is his first bath. Also, tell her thank you about the name! I think it sounds tough, like he can kick ass. Or, if he wants, all poetic and doomy. whichever =)


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> In truth, I am self conscience about my dinner plate areolas too, with tiny nipples... :blush:

I went from cute barely-legal-type tiny pink fluffy happy nipples to massive purple dinner plate ones


sigh.


----------



## Ems77

hoping4girl said:


> Mine are big too....but I think my nips are the right size for them...I have no idea. watching porno boobies does not give a good impression on what normal boobies are supposed to look like ;)

But... but... I thought that porn was the way to judge on how to look perfect... oh my life will never be the same...:cry: LOL, great post!!:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

hi everyone!

V--you have a very lovely rack. sport that shit with pride!

i feel like my tits to body ratio is way off. i need more tit. i thought getting pregnant would rectify the situation, but it did not.

now my nip to tit ratio is off too. but saucer nips go away, i hear...someone verify this please!

katie you're probably just having an off day.


----------



## ashiozz

just walked 1.5 miles to the Circle K with my mommy -- seeing if it will start anything -.- got an icee in the meantime.


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> V--you have a very lovely rack. sport that shit with pride!
> 
> i feel like my tits to body ratio is way off. i need more tit. i thought getting pregnant would rectify the situation, but it did not.
> 
> now my nip to tit ratio is off too. but saucer nips go away, i hear...someone verify this please!
> 
> katie you're probably just having an off day.

um.....I still have saucer titties....and they just keep getting bigger....I thought boobs were supposed to go away after pregnancy but they haven't...I am the one in our family with grandma boobs. My gma had the biggest boobs on the planet..I think they were planets actually :shrug: and I used to make fun of my sister, cuz I thought she had the gma boobies, but nope....its me.... :nope: maybe I wouldn't mind so much if they were the same size..... :wacko: if your on my fb she is the dark one in the profile pic. yes, we are blood totally related sisters. and we look nothing alike :haha: bitch got the italian beautiful skin....and i got grandma boobs....


----------



## ashiozz

My nipples are huge right now too :( I miss my old nipples :( but it's ok I guess, I will survive...


----------



## hoping4girl

ashiozz said:


> just walked 1.5 miles to the Circle K with my mommy -- seeing if it will start anything -.- got an icee in the meantime.

:thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

well sarah, could have fooled me, they look great! 

my ex was a twin. she was this skinny white chick with thick blonde hair and blue eyes. her twin sister was a little more voluptuous, thick long wavy black hair, olive skin and brown eyes. no one ever believed they were twins until they pulled out their id's. funny how that goes sometimes...


----------



## gigglebox

ash now is the time where you list anything you want to hubs and tell him it induces labor


----------



## ashiozz

Ah i thought of you, i have cheddar and sour cream ruffles, I almost ate them just to see if it'd work by any stroke of luck. lmao...


I dont have any requests though :(


----------



## gigglebox

fml, it's going to be another long night. Des fell asleep at around 6 and would just NOT get up...he did twice to nom on some formula and then pass out again (which is what he has been doing in the middle of the night); after that i couldn't wake him up no matter how hard i shook him. (that was a joke).

and now it's 1:33, he's been up since midnight, and he's just having a good ol' time sitting in the swing chair (it's not on) watching the colors on the t.v.

oy. mommy is fucking exhausted. i was in a super deep sleep when his cry woke me up very suddenly; this is really abnormal because usually i wake up right before he does when he starts to stir, which is a testament to how tired i am today. 

actually i got out today w/ a few of my gal pals; we went for a walk. it was nice, the weather right now is pretty good.

ramble.


----------



## gigglebox

ash! are you still around tonight/this morning? 

wait did you refuse the pedicure for a reason? i know you said you didn't have access to the EPO, but i forgot about the pedi.

mine was kind of embarrassing; my feet were super swollen and the woman doing it was kind of looking at me like i was taking a break from my job as a side show in a circus. then she told me to stop eating salt lol


----------



## gigglebox

des' belly button thing is seriously grossing me out. it looks like a raisin hanging on by a thread and it's disgusting.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ash! are you still around tonight/this morning?
> 
> wait did you refuse the pedicure for a reason? i know you said you didn't have access to the EPO, but i forgot about the pedi.
> 
> mine was kind of embarrassing; my feet were super swollen and the woman doing it was kind of looking at me like i was taking a break from my job as a side show in a circus. then she told me to stop eating salt lol


Im kinda broke so no pedi for me :( my feet are swollen but my ankles arent lately... 

Im still around. lol I went on a walk but nothing happened.


----------



## ashiozz

Did you try turning his swing on to get him to sleep for a little bit at least? His bellybutton sounds gross, I am NOT looking forward to that stump thing =/ blah... >< 

NExt appt is tuessssday


----------



## gigglebox

hi Kage!

maybe get mitch to treat you? i don't know...but the stump is super gross. it didn't bother me as much as i thought it would at first, but now it SO does. especially since now i'm afraid to tug it off it's life line. it just kind of flops around now...*shudder*

sometimes i think the swing stimulates him when it's on. he's not heavy enough yet to have the speed setting work properly so the slowest is still really fast.

anyway he's finally dozing in my arm now. if he stays like this a little longer i'll be trying to move him into the pack&play...


----------



## ashiozz

Mitch is broke til tomorrow but soon hell be supporting us alone for 2 mos so I'm trying not to be expensive. Glad he's finally asleep though. I'm hoping for a Wednesday induction so that's not too much longer...


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> I GOT LAID! it was a little stingy but i think that's 'cause we used a condom. my vagina spits fiery rage at condoms. my vagina hates condoms. hubs hates condoms. i hate condoms. i think i'm gonna do the ol' IUD. I have to do something for a barrier free sex method. blarrga.
> 
> so other than condoms and vasectomies, what can men do to take b.c. into their own hands? how's that male birth control pill coming along?
> 
> have you tried non-latex condoms? i hate trojans, I think they smell like rubber tires when they come out of the package...eww!! and lots of people develop an allergic reaction to latex....but then again, I don't like condoms either. lots of lube needed....but, I'm NOT taking the pill again, for fear of blood clots, so yeah, condoms it is!! or the pull out method....but i hear that only works like...sometimes ;) or just keep track of your cycles as to when you O, then you can just not do it for a week....
> 
> and I have NOT tried my breastmilk....but I hear its not that bad....Click to expand...

I am so super scared of having sex again. We still haven't... erm... yeh. I'm not scared for the baby, I'm scared for me. Colin is, um... "blessed" in the department and it fucking hurts at the best of times. Considering we haven't done it in a while I'm like a recycled virgin and it's gonna cane and bleed.




gigglebox said:


> CONFESSION TIME. show of hands--who's tried their own breast milk?
> 
> :hi:

I will be trying it. And Colin has opted in too lol



gigglebox said:


> blah i was all about the copper IUD until i've heard that it makes your periods longer/heavier, and mine already last a week :( bleeding a fourth of your life already seems like way too much to me...but hormonal birth control fucks me up man! i've tried pills, ring, the shot, continuous pills...they all have messed me up so non-hormonal is all i can do.
> 
> anyway.
> 
> does anyone else talk to their significant others about this thread, like we're some sort of social club that meet up and actually talk in "real life"? i think that's the impression i'm giving hubs with how much i talk about you all lol; but to be fair, you all are the most social interaction i get these days.
> 
> which is why i love you all. :flower:

Yep. Colin sometimes reads some posts with me and he loves you guys. He even knows you by name which is a big thing because he still doesn't know the names of guys he's worked with for 4 years. He loves you guys for looking after me.




ashiozz said:


> Emerald, dont take Pregnancy tests, they get lighter at a certain point, mine were doing that and I got freaked out!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sorry Vaurissa, but yeah I went nutso.

Nope I know. My pregnancy tests went lighter when I lost the last one but that was early days.
This late not only does HCG fall (as it isn't produced as much since the corpus luteum isn't needed because the placenta is sustaining) but at such high concentrations it causes the "hook effect" where it essentially overwhelms the poor pregnancy test like a scared kitty. I won't be peeing on a stick. I has my doppler <3


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Emerald, dont take Pregnancy tests, they get lighter at a certain point, mine were doing that and I got freaked out!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sorry Vaurissa, but yeah I went nutso.
> 
> Hey it's all good. I knew it had a potential to bite me in the ass. I figured the method had some sort of backfire, there's no 'home remedy' out there that works the same for everyone! I think your advise is probably the best if you have experienced it the other way around. It could happen the same for her and that would be bad...Click to expand...

You're lovely to have thought of me though and helped :hugs: thanks honey


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa said:


> In truth, I am self conscience about my dinner plate areolas too, with tiny nipples... :blush:

My nips and areolas are tiny but have gotten bigger with pregnancy. I don't think they're going to get much bigger though.

But they fucking hurt. They make me cry. When I'm cold and they're too hard I burst into tears because it feels like anything touching them is going to peel them off slowly and painfully, with sandpaper, and a blowtorch and ice.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else talk to their significant others about this thread, like we're some sort of social club that meet up and actually talk in "real life"? i think that's the impression i'm giving hubs with how much i talk about you all lol; but to be fair, you all are the most social interaction i get these days.
> 
> which is why i love you all. :flower:
> 
> I talk to my parents, becky, and tyson about you guys. I always am tense when someone goes to have a baby or disspears. I also told them about kangaroos...how one really sees them! that theyre not just in the jungles of australia or whatever lmao
> 
> and ditto on the social interaction, even prebirthClick to expand...

We have jungles? :shrug: We have bushes i.e. dry crap. There are some beautiful rainforests up north though - however those are the snake eating giant spider infested places




gigglebox said:


> des' belly button thing is seriously grossing me out. it looks like a raisin hanging on by a thread and it's disgusting.

Sorry, I loled


----------



## gigglebox

ash; let's hope it doesn't come to induction, but if it does you'll be fine. i hate when people say it hrts worse because how do they know? they say "oh, it hurts worse than the other time i gave birth". but every birth is different so how can you really com[are? maybe that was going to be the shittier birth regardless. 

em--i fear your nips may still grow. sorry:( i think i'm lucky in the way that i never had breast pain during or after pregnancy. not even after not pumping for days...i think they were supposed to get hard/engorged and painful, but they never did...which leaves me wondering if i would have ever had an adequate supply? i'm jealous that colin will willingly be consuming your boob juice. hubs refuses. anyway it basically taste light lightly sweetened, watered down milk.

ahhh, being well endowed can for sure be a blessing and a curse. one of our guy friends is and he is bummed that he's never had a partner he can fit all the way into. how does your hubs feel about holding off on sex?

you can laugh at the* belly raisin...it will be your problem soon enough!!!

*i paused here to change des' diaper and the raisin's safety line was shriveled! i moved the raisin to inspect and the disgusting attachment detached! hazzah! now i'm going to wait a day or two for all of the crud in there to dry up/heal and i can finally get at that thing to clean it.


----------



## gigglebox

katie--

how did the first bath go?

also meant to tell you i love(d) post secret. i actually have 3 of the books. but when i got pregnant i had to stop my anxiety meds and when that started to return, i stopped reading p.s. because some of the cards would trigger my anxiety. have you ever been to an exhibit?


----------



## hoping4girl

I want some fucking coffee.


----------



## ashiozz

OMG I CANNOT TAKE ANYMORE.


...............


I'm going to work, but I am So fucking frustrated at my body and myself and I feel like I fail. =/

That is all.


----------



## gigglebox

s- get coffee

a- have you thought about starting leave early?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie--
> 
> how did the first bath go?
> 
> also meant to tell you i love(d) post secret. i actually have 3 of the books. but when i got pregnant i had to stop my anxiety meds and when that started to return, i stopped reading p.s. because some of the cards would trigger my anxiety. have you ever been to an exhibit?

I dunno yet! tub bath is today. he's been sponged, though. he likes it. we shall see about the bath...

I havent gone to an exhibit...i live in fort bridger, wyoming, ie bum fuck egypt. They've had them in denver, i've just never been able to go with anyone and i dont want to go alone.

it triggers your anxiety? even the ones I could have written make me feel better.


----------



## ..katie..

sarah, you know, this is kind of how I view it. Do you get headaches when you eat sugar? blurry vision? etc? If not, you're probably good. If so, don't eat sugar. No reason to subject oneself to this torture.

drink the coffee. espescially if its black.


----------



## ..katie..

You DONT fail, but you are a little terrifying. Call the doctor and start sobbing. for real. Anything that might help/make you feel better.


----------



## gigglebox

...do you like your coffee black, just like your metal?

ash start leave and take some time to chill and avoid all the idiotic questions.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ...do you like your coffee black, just like your metal?
> 
> ash start leave and take some time to chill and avoid all the idiotic questions.

I cant wait for you to shut me up
(in a minute minute, in a fucking minute)


----------



## gigglebox

have you read running with scissors? it's just dysfunctional enough that i think you'd like it.


----------



## ..katie..

yup!

I have a list of things I want to know if you've read...

Invisible Monsters
Choke
Lullabye (good one, especially now that you have a baby)
Fat Girls in Lawn Chairs
Handle With Care
Infinite Jest
Shit My Dad Says
The Art of Racing In The Rain


if yes to any, discuss! lol


----------



## gigglebox

confession: i am ashamed at my lack of seeing nearly any of these before.

read all of shit my dad says, made me laugh on numerous occasions. never saw the show though...can't say i'm sorry i missed it.


----------



## ..katie..

There's a show??

Also, I'm obsessed with chuck palluhnuik (sp. terrible, terrible sp)


----------



## gigglebox

i'm going to go clean/make bottles...if any of these are websites, link me and i'll check them out. did you ever look at hyperbole and a half? i once linked something she wrote about spiders being secret death machines...well kinda.


----------



## gigglebox

i think the showed died a quick and terrible death. shatner was the dad.

edit: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1612578/


----------



## ..katie..

nope, they're all books. the only websites I go to for reading material are

www.iamgettingfat.blogspot.com
www.pointsincase.com
and
www.thegirlwho.net


----------



## ..katie..

wait, is hyperbole and a half the lady who did the "moist" and "juicy" and "ointment" post? hmm


----------



## ..katie..

Two awesome things really quick before I reload the page...

1. Patrick just moved himself from one side of the crib (sunny) to the other side of the crib (dark). He's amazing.

2. My female pit just mounted my male heeler and started humping. serious gender confusion going on here. Also, i'm embarassed.


----------



## gigglebox

you must have a super baby

my congratulatory baby gift to you is a concept cape for your super baby. i.e. i can't actually send you a cape that he can wear, but i can give your mind the concept of him wearing a cape. you're welcome.

i don't know about the ointment et. al. thing as it does not ring a bell...but i will make you read a charming letter she wrote to her uterus, if i can find it.

are you embarrassed for yourself or for the dog? i assumed it was the for dogs but i couldn't imagine why, however it was part of the same bullet point so now i am confused.

edit: i guess i see no reason to find humping dogs a point of embarrassment...so if that is what it was, ignore me.


----------



## gigglebox

still searching for the uterus letter but in the mean time, here is a story that involves the pain scale. it's something everyone can appreciate! https://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/02/boyfriend-doesnt-have-ebola-probably.html

edit: her modified pain chart is printed out and on my wall at work between me and work waifu's desk. we refer to it when we're feeling ragey or ill.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> you must have a super baby
> 
> my congratulatory baby gift to you is a concept cape for your super baby. i.e. i can't actually send you a cape that he can wear, but i can give your mind the concept of him wearing a cape. you're welcome.
> 
> i don't know about the ointment et. al. thing as it does not ring a bell...but i will make you read a charming letter she wrote to her uterus, if i can find it.
> 
> are you embarrassed for yourself or for the dog? i assumed it was the for dogs but i couldn't imagine why, however it was part of the same bullet point so now i am confused.
> 
> edit: i guess i see no reason to find humping dogs a point of embarrassment...so if that is what it was, ignore me.

Thank you! He's not wearing it RIGHT NOW! =D

I'll find the link to the ointment rant for you. I peed.

I was embarrassed for me. Even on animal planet shows, I have to look away during the sexytime parts. I also get blushy when critters poop, which is weird because I'm a CNA and live with a bunch of cows. the cows have no shame.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> still searching for the uterus letter but in the mean time, here is a story that involves the pain scale. it's something everyone can appreciate! https://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/02/boyfriend-doesnt-have-ebola-probably.html
> 
> edit: her modified pain chart is printed out and on my wall at work between me and work waifu's desk. we refer to it when we're feeling ragey or ill.

I just died. that was hilarious and awesome.


----------



## gigglebox

how does something that weighs less than my foot seem to have the strength of a full grown chimp during diaper changes?!


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> still searching for the uterus letter but in the mean time, here is a story that involves the pain scale. it's something everyone can appreciate! https://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/02/boyfriend-doesnt-have-ebola-probably.html
> 
> edit: her modified pain chart is printed out and on my wall at work between me and work waifu's desk. we refer to it when we're feeling ragey or ill.
> 
> I just died. that was hilarious and awesome.Click to expand...

right hand side of the screen are her best of's


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> how does something that weighs less than my foot seem to have the strength of a full grown chimp during diaper changes?!

I was sort of wondering the same thing myself. And how can one hate having diaper changes SO MUCH? I ENJOY having a clean ass. I really, really enjoy it! And the cool cloth has got to feel great when you've been laying in your own squish.

Babies are so fucking weird.


----------



## gigglebox

right? weird and fascinating. for example, today i was noticing just how stumpy babies are. like when Des lifts his arm, it barely clears his giant head. but when i do it, well i have full clearance! crazy!

ok, not at all crazy but the stumpiness is cute <3 i also love on his random motor functions, except when he punches me in the throat or kicks my stitches. that kind of sucks.


----------



## ..katie..

i like the startles he has. I pretend he's nicholas cage's son.


----------



## gigglebox

lol nick cage; you don't even have to make a joke; you just pepper "nick cage" into whatever you're talking about and it will get laughs.

did you find the ointment story? side somewhat related story; hubs was trying to think of a new xbox name and thought he'd see what the random generator would come up with. it came up with "solemn ointment". i couldn't stop laughing; and then it came up with "punchie chip". i still don't know what the fuck that is but i took it as my name because it made me laugh harder than solemn ointment.


----------



## Ems77

Just for you Ash, courtesy of my Facebook:

Janette- yeah, sounds about right. How's the baby doing?
12 minutes ago · Like Unlike

Vaurissa Emerson-Mace Still in mah belly.

:dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

i saw that and liked it. i hate stupid questions like that. honestly, it's enough to make you want to quit lol

oh, i say that because most of these questions were from coworkers.


----------



## Ems77

I saw that you 'liked it' and I LOVE you for it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ems77

I'm one of those people who doesn't take shit, so I have rarely been asked stupid questions this pregnancy because they don't want to deal with the wrath! LOL


----------



## gigglebox

lol that's good. i got to the point wher random coworkers would walk up yo my desk with a smile, and before they could get out so much as a "hi" i just snarled at them with a "What? what do you want. go ahead and ask." like i was challenging them to question why baby was still in place lol

i was not very nice past 39 weeks, but i was especially bad after 40.

edit: 1 hand typing. sorry for type-o's


----------



## gigglebox

i want 2 take this tyme to thx u all 4 nvr typing lyk this. DRIVES ME FUCKING INSANE.

i sincerely hope typing numbers instead of words and omitting vowels does not become acceptable english in the future. i am going to just vomit on des' homework if he ever does that...you know, when he's of writing age.


----------



## Ems77

I like this one too. I cannot believe she thinks that I would publicly post the name of my company after making fun of a customer... REALLY:dohh:

Mandy- Where do u work? I wanna send u stupid questions too! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

wow. sounds like some of the people in your personal life aren't much brighter than the customers...


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> Just for you Ash, courtesy of my Facebook:
> 
> Janette- yeah, sounds about right. How's the baby doing?
> 12 minutes ago · Like Unlike
> 
> Vaurissa Emerson-Mace Still in mah belly.
> 
> :dohh:


LMAO Love people right?

So I cant start leave early because well, Im probably being induced hopefully WEDNESDAY at 41 weeks which means I only need to live through tomorrow.. and its half days, but we got a lottt of hail claims tday so work is busy and understaffed and Im trying to not fuck them over
=/


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Just for you Ash, courtesy of my Facebook:
> 
> Janette- yeah, sounds about right. How's the baby doing?
> 12 minutes ago · Like Unlike
> 
> Vaurissa Emerson-Mace Still in mah belly.
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> 
> LMAO Love people right?
> 
> So I cant start leave early because well, Im probably being induced hopefully WEDNESDAY at 41 weeks...Click to expand...

Yay! How did you find that out? Appt is tomorrow right?


----------



## ashiozz

Well Theyve already told me they evict the babies at 41 weeks, and that's wednesday, so im going to beg and scream and cry until I get my way. :)


----------



## Ems77

DO IT!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

Ive learned to stop giving a fuck too about the dumb questions. When someone asks me one, I always have smartass things to say. "How are you feeling" "Oh IDK, Ive been carrying a fully developed and ready fetus around for quite some time now with no end in sight, does that sound pleasant or do you think I am justified in feeling tortured..? Would you like to fix it for me and carry him for a while?"

-.-


and then when I get told after that to not be grumpy... I respond with "...Im entitled to being as grumpy as I wish at this particular time, and you could avoid it by not constantly reminding me that yes, I am still pregnant."


----------



## Menelly

The landlord is going to let us stay! :) :happydance: Deep breath... I've been stressing SO HARDCORE.

The stupid ****waffle has to be out by tomorrow night. If she tries not to be, we will be moving all her stuff to the driveway FOR her. The landlord was willing to let us stay as long as SHE does not.

Then she has the audacity to ask "did you even TRY to defend me?" No. No we did not. Because you are a GODDAMN CRIMINAL and committed a CRIME you stupid fucknugget. No, we are not risking our home, our health, our safety for your stupid bullshit.

She wanted to get ahold of the landlord and tell him we're "breaking the lease by having extra people there" and that "we should get thrown out as well if she has to go." What kind of lame ass prickstick tries to bring their family down WITH them as the ship is sinking? She wanted to get us evicted? Fucking hoebag. (Can you tell I'm running out of strong enough swear words to describe how I feel about her right now?)

Ash - sorry you're still pregnant

Laura/Katie - Kesslie likes diaper changes. ;) Dunno why yours hates you!

Laura - with the MIL drama I have not gotten to the post office today, and I'm going to try and nap now since I haven't really slept in two days since fucknugget started her bullshit. I'll try and get there tomorrow. I'm sorry.

Varuissa - my hubby used to work for eBay. I read him your "dust cover" story. He laughed... couldn't begin to count the number of times he got similar bitchy stories.

Kristin/Sarah/Emerald - HI! I didn't remember anything from you guys... I'm sorry. But I didn't want you left out. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## ashiozz

=) it is ok. Im trying to deal with it, im doing better than i was this morning, I just need sleep. I was up all night with a burning esophagus and Im pretty sure I took too many tums. Im glad LL is letting you stay :) MIL better GTFO or I will release the overdue-preog rage on her ass NAO.


:)


----------



## Menelly

Like I said, she has no choice. We will remove everything she owns from the house and stick it on the driveway and change the locks. She won't be in the house after tomorrow night. Period. She can try and fight and call the cops if she wants to, but I'm betting she doesn't want to... she doesn't want their attention as half her shit is stolen!


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Ive learned to stop giving a fuck too about the dumb questions. When someone asks me one, I always have smartass things to say. "How are you feeling" "Oh IDK, Ive been carrying a fully developed and ready fetus around for quite some time now with no end in sight, does that sound pleasant or do you think I am justified in feeling tortured..? Would you like to fix it for me and carry him for a while?"
> 
> -.-
> 
> 
> and then when I get told after that to not be grumpy... I respond with "...Im entitled to being as grumpy as I wish at this particular time, and you could avoid it by not constantly reminding me that yes, I am still pregnant."

Every time my daughter mentioned wanting her out May 1st* only*, I would say, "Would you like to carry her for me until then?" Shit head! LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> sarah, you know, this is kind of how I view it. Do you get headaches when you eat sugar? blurry vision? etc? If not, you're probably good. If so, don't eat sugar. No reason to subject oneself to this torture.
> 
> drink the coffee. espescially if its black.

I drink my coffee w/ two splendas and milk...and I drank it at 230ish, before I went to get the van from the people who were supposed to have it fixed on friday the crapheads. but, I did get it eventually...thank god!!



gigglebox said:


> ...do you like your coffee black, just like your metal?
> 
> ash start leave and take some time to chill and avoid all the idiotic questions.

I like my coffee skin colored...like my vibrators ;)



gigglebox said:


> i want 2 take this tyme to thx u all 4 nvr typing lyk this. DRIVES ME FUCKING INSANE.
> 
> i sincerely hope typing numbers instead of words and omitting vowels does not become acceptable english in the future. i am going to just vomit on des' homework if he ever does that...you know, when he's of writing age.

:blush: I don't type like that....but I do use shorthand sometimes when using my phone. my chubby fingers just don't do very well on that stupid touchscreen....



Menelly said:


> The landlord is going to let us stay! :) :happydance: Deep breath... I've been stressing SO HARDCORE.
> 
> The stupid *****waffle* has to be out by tomorrow night. If she tries not to be, we will be moving all her stuff to the driveway FOR her. The landlord was willing to let us stay as long as SHE does not.
> 
> Then she has the audacity to ask "did you even TRY to defend me?" No. No we did not. Because you are a GODDAMN CRIMINAL and committed a CRIME you stupid fucknugget. No, we are not risking our home, our health, our safety for your stupid bullshit.
> 
> She wanted to get ahold of the landlord and tell him we're "breaking the lease by having extra people there" and that "we should get thrown out as well if she has to go." What kind of lame ass prickstick tries to bring their family down WITH them as the ship is sinking? She wanted to get us evicted? Fucking hoebag. (Can you tell I'm running out of strong enough swear words to describe how I feel about her right now?)
> 
> Ash - sorry you're still pregnant
> 
> Laura/Katie - Kesslie likes diaper changes. ;) Dunno why yours hates you!
> 
> Laura - with the MIL drama I have not gotten to the post office today, and I'm going to try and nap now since I haven't really slept in two days since fucknugget started her bullshit. I'll try and get there tomorrow. I'm sorry.
> 
> Varuissa - my hubby used to work for eBay. I read him your "dust cover" story. He laughed... couldn't begin to count the number of times he got similar bitchy stories.
> 
> Kristin/Sarah/Emerald - HI! I didn't remember anything from you guys... I'm sorry. But I didn't want you left out. (((((hugs)))))

:happydance: yippee for staying!!! and ****waffle made me laugh out loud, my boys looked at me like I was crazy!! 
and thanks for the acknowledgment, I know I'm easy to forget sometimes :winkwink:


doubt I passed my sugar test, but really....why can't they take it with somethign I normally eat for breakfast...like sausage and pancake on a stick?? who drinks a pint of sugar for breakfast??? really?? dumbasses.... my numbers were 243, 223, and 116.....so we will see!! then i came home and napped for two hours, cuz i felt like crap. now i'm just freaking hungry....
and who decided it was "I'm a bitch and gonna steal someones pump" day at the gas station?? TWO bitches did that today....I almost ripped off a bmw door on my way out of my spot....


----------



## ashiozz

Sarah I Think those are high except your last one :( 

Im not sure though so we shall see, Are you feeling Okay afterwards?


----------



## ashiozz

FYI - working with auto insurance, BMW owners are not very nice people.


----------



## gigglebox

...did we ever learn what a lip tie is?

Lia, don't worry about the diaper :) i appreciate it so much; though i'm not sure that the wet diaper thing is the situation now because he's been sitting in them. maybe he's just hungry. i don't even know anymore. all i know is that 3 hour stretches are REALLY good for him, which seems to be abnormally short compared to what everyone else's new borns are doing :(

rinsing dye out now :) i'm glad to be out of work so i can experiment with wacky colors again! think i might go pink next, if the red doesn't fade to pink on it's own (one can hope)


----------



## ashiozz

Ive read about tongue tie and I think thats what she's referring to? 

I know pediatricians offer surgery for it, and I think it has to do with babys tongue being too long.

Mmm Pink hair, I used to have pink streaks in mine a lonnng time ago but I has no pictures of it :( Lame


Ah, No Tongue tie is this : Signs and symptoms of tongue-tie include:

An abnormally short membrane (frenulum) tethering the bottom of the tongue's tip to the floor of the mouth
Difficulty lifting the tongue to the upper teeth or moving the tongue from side to side
Trouble sticking out the tongue more than 1 to 2 millimeters (0.04 to 0.08 inches) past the lower front teeth
A tongue that appears notched or heart shaped when stuck out



It restricts movement of the tongue for baby :( so they can't get a good latch


----------



## gigglebox

oh no! that doesn't sound good :( is that something that develops? i mean, it must, right? because she's been a supreme latcher up until now...

sarah you naughty girl, you!!! sex is dirty!

i'm glad to see you people are still partaking in coffee/sodas/etc. That's one of the things that burns my toast, when people tell you how awful it is to drink during pregnancy. do what you want but please stop forcing your thoughts on others! but then again, i guess that's like everything else with pregnancy/raising kids/training puppies...

...yeah, don't ever tell someone how to train their dog. :nope:


----------



## ashiozz

lmao I drink pop. I dont think its going to hurt Tyler, he's fine, and if its stunting his growth at this point, then good, he wont be 10 lbs.. I kid I kid.

I think they're born with tongue tie but Im not sure -.- I'll have to ask my pediatrician when Tyler's born cuz Im curious.


----------



## hoping4girl

they are born w/ tongue tie, my niece had it. you know that thing under your tongue, like...a flap of skin holding the tongue to the bottom of your mouth? theirs is too small, so they can't lift their tongue up. Pretty much what ash wrote. and I can't type tongue anymore, I suck at it takes me like a good 10 seconds of thinking ;) 

and I drink my one cup of coffee a day. I switched to decaf diet dr pepper a while ago, just because when I would drink one with my rum in it if it was caffinated it would keep me awake at night. and after I got preggers pop just was totally gross unless it was sprite....so I just quit drinking it. getting back into it now tho. it seems to be better :D but I freakin love my morning coffee!! 
and yes, my numbers were very high. :( altho, I haven't gotten a call from the doc yet so I'm figuring my popcorn tonight is still on!! but after having the diabetes w/ Luke I know what to expect, and I just need to be careful. I test after every meal, that helps....when I remember ..... :) but I just didn't want to have to deal with it....stupid family genes!!!

hope everyone is well....i'm sitting now with a heating pad on my calf cuz i had the worst cramp in the world the other night...and my muscles hurt... :( 
holy crap i'm a whiner today...I'm sorry!!!!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ...did we ever learn what a lip tie is?
> 
> Lia, don't worry about the diaper :) i appreciate it so much; though i'm not sure that the wet diaper thing is the situation now because he's been sitting in them. maybe he's just hungry. i don't even know anymore. all i know is that 3 hour stretches are REALLY good for him, which seems to be abnormally short compared to what everyone else's new borns are doing :(
> 
> rinsing dye out now :) i'm glad to be out of work so i can experiment with wacky colors again! think i might go pink next, if the red doesn't fade to pink on it's own (one can hope)

Tongue tie and lip tie are different, a lip tie is where the top lip is tied to the gum line. But apparently she has a tongue tie too. A fairly severe posterior tongue tie. I was told by the LC that I must have breasts of steel to not be in severe pain. LOL. I told her years of masochism have taught me. She's a good mormon lady, didn't seem to know what to say to my years of masochism comment. ;)

She has an appt on next Monday to snip both ties. 

I'll still send off the diaper, if only for you to have cute props for photos. I'm in a coop for new Sunbaby diapers, and I'm already replacing it with a cute new brown paisley one. ;) I won't miss it!


----------



## ashiozz

What do they do to fix lip tie 0.o Ive never even heard of it:( poor baby girl must be frustrated. 


I hope its better after surgery. 

How's the rest of everything?


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> oh no! that doesn't sound good :( is that something that develops? i mean, it must, right? because she's been a supreme latcher up until now...
> 
> sarah you naughty girl, you!!! sex is dirty!
> 
> i'm glad to see you people are still partaking in coffee/sodas/etc. That's one of the things that burns my toast, when people tell you how awful it is to drink during pregnancy. do what you want but please stop forcing your thoughts on others! but then again, i guess that's like everything else with pregnancy/raising kids/training puppies...
> 
> ...yeah, don't ever tell someone how to train their dog. :nope:


If there's one thing that irritates me most its when the petsmart jerks tell me Im raising my dog wrong.


He's polite, I know how he learns, and he wouldn't harm a fly. I remember when I had to resort to a shock collar for his barking when I left (I lived in an apartment and the neighbors complained) .. I had tried EVERYTHING before that, the damn petsmart guy looked at me like I was evil and proceeded to tell me it isn't a permanent fix. Well, I used it twice, I had it on the LOWEST setting for dogs that are like 5lbs.. and hes way bigger, and he hasnt barked when I leave since. He does not like the shock collar and he knows I don't want him barking when Im gone.. so now he doesn't do it. That was 3 yrs ago, maybe 4 actually, so I'd say it was a permanent fix. I didn't like resorting to that, but I had no other options and hell, it worked -.-. 


Then there was the time they tried to tell me how to fix his separation anxiety, it wasnt separation anxiety... -.- obviously. guh


----------



## gigglebox

the sentence of snipping both ties almost brought me to tears :(

Des is crying hysterically and has been for over 10 minutes now. I think he's tired...I put him in bed and am counting down to see if he just needs to cry it out.

Why am I sharing this? Well, for one, it's frustrating...but the more significant thing is instead of getting frustrated and wanting to cry myself, I feel really bad for him :( poor thing is so frustrated himself...poor kid, I hope he passes out soon.

ASH ARE YOU IN LABOR YET? OMG HOW ARE YOU STILL PREGNANT?! HE'S GOING TO BE LIKE A MILLION POUNDS. OMG YOU'RE NOT IN BABY CLUB YET? gawddddddddddddddddd

I want a sun room, or at least a covered porch. I miss having one...granted I only had one for, like, 3 months at this one place I lived. But it was AWESOME.


----------



## Menelly

Poor Des. Maybe he just wants mommy cuddles? Sometimes Kesslie just cries for mommy cuddles. I find it almost cute. But yeah, sometimes she gets herself to SO overtired all she can do is cry. I feel so bad.

Apparently, the clippings don't hurt too badly, and only bleed for a few min. Most babies are cranky for a day, maybe two, and feel much better, so I'm hoping everything will be OK. And, at least they use a local anesthetic! I remember having to fight to get them to use a local for Tyler's circ. They tried telling me babies don't feel a circ. I was like "I don't have a penis, but I'm pretty sure it hurts at any age. Give him a goddamn local."


----------



## gigglebox

bawwwwwwwww! i went to check on him after ten minutes and he had been crying! like, tears in his eye. i started to cry too. hubby just laughed at me lol

lia--i get it now lol


----------



## ashiozz

m sunroom... aww Well least they use anesthetic for the clippings... Laura, i feel for you and Des... I will holds him ;) lol ... no not in labor.. still pregnant.. perpetually.. its ok. i am surviving kind of. I wonder how Katie's son is, he had a knot on his head she thought was internal and took him to the doc and i havent seen an update :(


----------



## Menelly

Just got home from Noodles & Company with my little sister. Seriously, must find out the spice combo for buttered noodles. They'd be cheap as hell to make if I could find the magic spice combo!

Ash - are you preparing your tears and temper tantrums for Dr. Rape tomorrow? You should do to her what I did to one of my doctors back in the Navy. I sat on the floor, burst into tears, and refused to move until I got a referral to the right doctor. You could do the same... burst into tears and refuse to leave her office without a firm baby date.


----------



## ashiozz

Thats the plan for tomorrow. Mitch asked what Id do if she tried pressuring me into another week, I Told him I would do this: Sit on the floor. Tell her I am NOT leaving until she allows me to make decisions for MY body and MY baby, and I refuse to be pregnant another week, this has gone long enough. I would like an induction date set ASAP...

he laughed at me, but agreed.


----------



## ashiozz

Noodles sound delicious... Im like freakin hungry as hell lately today 0.o.. can you send push some of those through the monitor?


----------



## Menelly

<sends Noodley waves thru the monitor>

Did that help?

You'll have to let us know what Dr. Doom and the Fingers of Rape says to your demands. Evil henchmen rarely pay attention to threats though... :(


----------



## ashiozz

I will update, This appt is at 2:20. Im begging for wednesday induction. No joke. Im pissed Im still pregnant.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> you can laugh at the* belly raisin...it will be your problem soon enough!!!
> 
> *i paused here to change des' diaper and the raisin's safety line was shriveled! i moved the raisin to inspect and the disgusting attachment detached! hazzah! now i'm going to wait a day or two for all of the crud in there to dry up/heal and i can finally get at that thing to clean it.

I don't have a prob with them :p




ashiozz said:


> OMG I CANNOT TAKE ANYMORE.
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> I'm going to work, but I am So fucking frustrated at my body and myself and I feel like I fail. =/
> 
> That is all.

You. Don't. Fail. You're going to be my surrogate after this kid. In fact, I don't think you need to be my surrogate. After all, I'm going to sleep with you and you can carry my second spawn since I can't :p Clearly, you gestate well.




..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> you must have a super baby
> 
> my congratulatory baby gift to you is a concept cape for your super baby. i.e. i can't actually send you a cape that he can wear, but i can give your mind the concept of him wearing a cape. you're welcome.
> 
> i don't know about the ointment et. al. thing as it does not ring a bell...but i will make you read a charming letter she wrote to her uterus, if i can find it.
> 
> are you embarrassed for yourself or for the dog? i assumed it was the for dogs but i couldn't imagine why, however it was part of the same bullet point so now i am confused.
> 
> edit: i guess i see no reason to find humping dogs a point of embarrassment...so if that is what it was, ignore me.
> 
> Thank you! He's not wearing it RIGHT NOW! =D
> 
> I'll find the link to the ointment rant for you. I peed.
> 
> I was embarrassed for me. Even on animal planet shows, I have to look away during the sexytime parts. I also get blushy when critters poop, which is weird because I'm a CNA and live with a bunch of cows. the cows have no shame.Click to expand...

LOL I do the same thing - I can't help but feel awkward. Not sure why - maybe I'm worried that if I look, I'll stare and then think that I like it and then I'm oh so disgusting? Fuck, that's it, I'm admitting myself to the Mental Health ward after my shift tomorrow.



gigglebox said:


> lol nick cage; you don't even have to make a joke; you just pepper "nick cage" into whatever you're talking about and it will get laughs.
> 
> did you find the ointment story? side somewhat related story; hubs was trying to think of a new xbox name and thought he'd see what the random generator would come up with. it came up with "solemn ointment". i couldn't stop laughing; and then it came up with "punchie chip". i still don't know what the fuck that is but i took it as my name because it made me laugh harder than solemn ointment.

I fucking hate that guy



Menelly said:


> The landlord is going to let us stay! :) :happydance: Deep breath... I've been stressing SO HARDCORE.
> 
> The stupid ****waffle has to be out by tomorrow night. If she tries not to be, we will be moving all her stuff to the driveway FOR her. The landlord was willing to let us stay as long as SHE does not.
> 
> Then she has the audacity to ask "did you even TRY to defend me?" No. No we did not. Because you are a GODDAMN CRIMINAL and committed a CRIME you stupid fucknugget. No, we are not risking our home, our health, our safety for your stupid bullshit.
> 
> She wanted to get ahold of the landlord and tell him we're "breaking the lease by having extra people there" and that "we should get thrown out as well if she has to go." What kind of lame ass prickstick tries to bring their family down WITH them as the ship is sinking? She wanted to get us evicted? Fucking hoebag. (Can you tell I'm running out of strong enough swear words to describe how I feel about her right now?)
> 
> Ash - sorry you're still pregnant
> 
> Laura/Katie - Kesslie likes diaper changes. ;) Dunno why yours hates you!
> 
> Laura - with the MIL drama I have not gotten to the post office today, and I'm going to try and nap now since I haven't really slept in two days since fucknugget started her bullshit. I'll try and get there tomorrow. I'm sorry.
> 
> Varuissa - my hubby used to work for eBay. I read him your "dust cover" story. He laughed... couldn't begin to count the number of times he got similar bitchy stories.
> 
> Kristin/Sarah/Emerald - HI! I didn't remember anything from you guys... I'm sorry. But I didn't want you left out. (((((hugs)))))

HI! I love you dearly and am glad you get to stay but seriously, all I got out of your entire statement was...


_fucknugget_


I fucking died


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> FYI - working with auto insurance, BMW owners are not very nice people.

I has a 350Z :D




ashiozz said:


> lmao I drink pop. I dont think its going to hurt Tyler, he's fine, and if its stunting his growth at this point, then good, he wont be 10 lbs.. I kid I kid.
> 
> I think they're born with tongue tie but Im not sure -.- I'll have to ask my pediatrician when Tyler's born cuz Im curious.

Is Pop the new controversy that we're all going to get nasty over?




Menelly said:


> Poor Des. Maybe he just wants mommy cuddles? Sometimes Kesslie just cries for mommy cuddles. I find it almost cute. But yeah, sometimes she gets herself to SO overtired all she can do is cry. I feel so bad.
> 
> Apparently, the clippings don't hurt too badly, and only bleed for a few min. Most babies are cranky for a day, maybe two, and feel much better, so I'm hoping everything will be OK. And, at least they use a local anesthetic! I remember having to fight to get them to use a local for Tyler's circ. They tried telling me babies don't feel a circ. I was like "I don't have a penis, but I'm pretty sure it hurts at any age. Give him a goddamn local."

Judging by your avatar and the story behind it, Kesslie is going to be fucking pissed for at least a week. And she'll give the best death stare known to man - bring a camera.


----------



## ashiozz

MORNING WORLD! Today is the day I discuss eviction plans. Thank fricken god. I cannot do this anymore. :) 


Emerald, Id totally surrogate for you ;) I'd even go this late again if it made your family complete :)


Lmao.. I can see Kesslie being pissed, and plotting revenge :) 

Im up way early. My cat was being loud again at 4am and mitch started chasing him with his shirt to scare him off, got kind of violent >< I told him to calm down and proceeded to ask what he's going to do when it is a screaming baby waking him up. All he said was "OMG" like he was mad I even made the connection between the cat and Tyler because its clearly "different" ... but it really isn't to me.... My pets = my babies... =/


----------



## gigglebox

hi all! damn as you are up early.

mitch will still be pissed when it's baby. hubs here had the same discussion and man, was he wrong. cats don't scream until you figure out what's bothering them and a screaming baby can be very frustrating.

btw, i regressed back to exhausted pissed mom last night. at about midnight after des had been up all day with the exception of a two hour nap between 2 and 4. i threw another bottle and scared hubs away lol; but he had shit himself so it wasn't without reason.


----------



## hoping4girl

ah morning ladies....

well....I now am on kid 2 with throwing up...but I have decided that my oldest kid is my fav....he can make it to the toilet BEFORE he throws up. 

I'm excited about your appt Ash!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

I'm nervous about my appointment.. but I always am. I'm scared she won't lete get him out yet. I really feel like I've been pregnant for a year


----------



## hoping4girl

it does start to feel like that at the end huh? I am mentally talking to your cervix right now....telling it to cooperate....


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> lol that's good. i got to the point wher random coworkers would walk up yo my desk with a smile, and before they could get out so much as a "hi" i just snarled at them with a "What? what do you want. go ahead and ask." like i was challenging them to question why baby was still in place lol
> 
> i was not very nice past 39 weeks, but i was especially bad after 40.
> 
> edit: 1 hand typing. sorry for type-o's

they didn't let me make it to 39 weeks. they feared for the safety of the world


----------



## ..katie..

is it sad that i'm hesitant to go places because i might miss something really important on this thread? yeah, yeah it is. but you guys are my social life. oy.

i'm currently at fob's house. stayed overnight so patrick could have some time with his grandpa and dad. im so proud of how easy going my little dude is. for real. he just doesnt give a fuck =D


Speaking of patrick, in case you missed the fb post (eh hem, EMERALD *cough*) his head has a lump because I crushed his skull during birth and the bruise is just popping up. well, thats what the peds said. he has his appointment on the 11th, so we'll make sure then.


ASH!!!! im so excited for your eviction plans. i hope your cervix of steel coopperates.
Lia, i am so glad youre not evicted, and i'm sorry about K's lip/tongue. that'll be a fun couple days for you, eh?


everyone else, HELLO!

Fucknugget and ****waffle were my favorite things of the past two pages, just so you know


----------



## ashiozz

On my way home from work and my dad txts asking where his grandson is... I facepalmed and did not respond.


----------



## Emerald87

GOOD LUCK TODAY ASH :happydance:

I have to get to work. On the plus side it's Wednesday here and if you're induced, that means it's Tyler's birthday, thus:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYLER!!!​*



I'm going to "work". Sorry I haven't been around much. I work, I go home, I might eat, I collapse in bed. By the time I'm home you're all asleep.


----------



## gigglebox

not _always_ asleep ;)

ash i am both excited and scared for your cervix situation. i'm afraid if you've made progress they're going to say, "oh let's give it a few days and see if you go into labor on your own!"

katie one of those sites had an article written by this guy who still owns a flip phone, like myself. naturally i left my comment :)

edit (my comment): i am so glad that someone else feels this way. i hate the harassment i get when my flip phone makes an appearance within the view of, well, anyone really. i get reactions like i'm a catholic school girl pulling out a bong, which usually consists of judgmental looks and a question like "what are you doing with that?"


----------



## gigglebox

kristin i saw your photo updates on facebook, how are you doing with the little guy? is it continuing to get better?


----------



## ashiozz

No progress so going to get gels in my hooha tonight and tomorrow. Then pitosin. I have a 50/50 shot at a csection


----------



## hoping4girl

yeah i wasn't asleep last night either....i thought about getting up....but then i didn't. 

good luck ash!!!!! I'm excited!!!! (still mentally talkin to you cervix btw) ;) sorry, I'm at a point right now where I want babies popping out everywhere!! that's why i hang in third tri, reading baby stories :blush:


----------



## ashiozz

Hehe who knows maybe my cervix just needs a nudge


----------



## ..katie..

im so excited for you! i hope it goes well


----------



## gigglebox

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE! ash you'll have a baby by the end of the work week! holy balls i can hardly wait!

btw, i'm so much more gaga for babies since i had one. they are just so. freaking. cute.


----------



## Menelly

Ooh! Hope it works Ash! :) And hopefully the hooha juices do their jobs... SOMEONE has to keep Katie company in the non-csec club!


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Noodles sound delicious... Im like freakin hungry as hell lately today 0.o.. can you send push some of those through the monitor?

I have been craving noodles like mad myself! LOL 
Good luck with the gel and pitocin. I had to have it with both of mine because my body refused to dilate even after my water broke. It worked beautifully, I hope the same for you! 

I have come to a new sad conclusion. This pregnancy has been a living hell from the beginning; and I don't think she has any intention of ending that hell any sooner than humanly possible, I am feeling like (contrary to BOTH my others) that I may very well go OVER due with this one. I am getting NO signs from her (with the other two I was fairly certain when they were coming around 7 or 8 months and was RIGHT) three different people said May 1st and I thought maybe THAT was my sign. Nope, there will be no baby today. FML!!!!! 

#1 Easy as pie pregnancy=38+1 delivery.
#2 Little bit more difficult pregnancy=38+6 delivery
#3 Living hell pregnancy=over due butthead baby!! :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Noodles sound delicious... Im like freakin hungry as hell lately today 0.o.. can you send push some of those through the monitor?
> 
> I have been craving noodles like mad myself! LOL
> Good luck with the gel and pitocin. I had to have it with both of mine because my body refused to dilate even after my water broke. It worked beautifully, I hope the same for you!
> 
> I have come to a new sad conclusion. This pregnancy has been a living hell from the beginning; and I don't think she has any intention of ending that hell any sooner than humanly possible, I am feeling like (contrary to BOTH my others) that I may very well go OVER due with this one. I am getting NO signs from her (with the other two I was fairly certain when they were coming around 7 or 8 months and was RIGHT) three different people said May 1st and I thought maybe THAT was my sign. Nope, there will be no baby today. FML!!!!!
> 
> #1 Easy as pie pregnancy=38+1 delivery.
> #2 Little bit more difficult pregnancy=38+6 delivery
> #3 Living hell pregnancy=over due butthead baby!! :cry:Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwww don't worry, you still have plenty of time to go! in fact you aren't even where you were with baby number two...yet. and you know that it can happen just like that; you could have a baby in 24 hours! ok, probably not but you know what i mean. don't worry, and just consider yourself lucky that 2 out of 3 haven't gone to 40 weeks. that's pretty good, right?


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww don't worry, you still have plenty of time to go! in fact you aren't even where you were with baby number two...yet. and you know that it can happen just like that; you could have a baby in 24 hours! ok, probably not but you know what i mean. don't worry, and just consider yourself lucky that 2 out of 3 haven't gone to 40 weeks. that's pretty good, right?

*sniffle, sniffle, huccup tear* All of that is true. Thank you:hugs: You made my day better. 

I didn't know with the other two for sure of course, no signs, just unexpected *pop* of my water on the days that I thought might be it and happened to be right. It could still happen any time. 

Also, yes, I do feel damn lucky they went early. I was telling my hubby (pertaining to Ash) "I don't know what it's like to go over and I sure as hell wouldn't want to know."


----------



## Ems77

Got myself worked up due to all the signs I had on Friday. I thought for sure I was going into labor, it was so bad. But wake up Sat morning and nothing and since then literally even my braxton-hicks have died off! 

Needless to say, hubs isn't complaining because he is now getting some every night! LOL. I told him, "I NEED your juices!!" LMAO!! Been using the EPO too, they supposedly have the same effect on your cervix.


----------



## ashiozz

I don't wish late on anyone. So gel one inserted ans I'm 1 cm.. having contractions I'm not feeling. Lol we will see


----------



## Menelly

Maybe your compensation for Steel Trap Cervix of Doom will be "contractions that don't really hurt". It'd be only fair, ya know?


----------



## ashiozz

I can only hope. I have 2 more gels to get.. inaertio. Sucks. Then tomorrow 3 more. My poor cervix


----------



## gigglebox

ash are you in the hospital right now?!


----------



## hoping4girl

yippee for gel!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Yes I am


----------



## ashiozz

That odd word was supposed to say insertion


----------



## Menelly

But hey! You can insist that you are not leaving without a baby now...


----------



## ashiozz

I'm supposed to go home tonight til tomorrow and then get more gels


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I don't wish late on anyone. So gel one inserted ans I'm 1 cm.. having contractions I'm not feeling. Lol we will see

I was 1cm with both of mine when my water broke and the contractions didn't hurt. Then they gave me the pitocin, lol, be prepared that shit works fast! Tell them to have the anesthesiologist ready when they put the pitocin in your drip! 

Just as I pitch a fit like a frickin two year old, I get a nasty old back ache and period cramping... hmmmm... I think this baby is playing with me!! Bad baby! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

Got to 

1.5cm and contractions hurt but got sent home for tonight


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I don't wish late on anyone. So gel one inserted ans I'm 1 cm.. having contractions I'm not feeling. Lol we will see
> 
> I was 1cm with both of mine when my water broke and the contractions didn't hurt. Then they gave me the pitocin, lol, be prepared that shit works fast! Tell them to have the anesthesiologist ready when they put the pitocin in your drip!
> 
> Just as I pitch a fit like a frickin two year old, I get a nasty old back ache and period cramping... hmmmm... I think this baby is playing with me!! Bad baby! LOLClick to expand...

You's in sympathy labor ;)


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I don't wish late on anyone. So gel one inserted ans I'm 1 cm.. having contractions I'm not feeling. Lol we will see
> 
> I was 1cm with both of mine when my water broke and the contractions didn't hurt. Then they gave me the pitocin, lol, be prepared that shit works fast! Tell them to have the anesthesiologist ready when they put the pitocin in your drip!
> 
> Just as I pitch a fit like a frickin two year old, I get a nasty old back ache and period cramping... hmmmm... *I think this baby is playing with me!! Bad baby! *LOLClick to expand...
> 
> You's in sympathy labor ;)Click to expand...

i'm a bad internet friend today :(

ash--SO CRAZY! are you super excited/relieved?

vaurissa--are you sure it's not a boy in there? lol


----------



## gigglebox

des just poo farted and it sounded like a couldren bubbling. this is going to be fun...


----------



## Emerald87

How'd the poo situation go?


----------



## gigglebox

i forgot to tell you all about des' appointment today! both testicles have dropped! however now she's afraid he may have a hernia :( which also needs surgical intervention. we will see next month how it is.

he's freakin 11lbs 12oz already! oh, this giant child of mine...we just make 'em big. must be all the pollock blood...


----------



## Emerald87

At least he's giant when he's _out _of you... ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> How'd the poo situation go?

duuuuuude...he almost had a blow out the front! his penis was so poo covered i couldn't see it at first!


----------



## Emerald87

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gigglebox

i know! boys peeing in the air is gross but at least i don't have to clean shit out of a tiny vagina


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh, that's a worry. What if I miss some? Don't want her to get a nasty infection.


----------



## gigglebox

it probably isn't too bad...lia? care to chime in on this when you can?


----------



## gigglebox

em how is work going? how was your holiday, i never did ask...?


----------



## Emerald87

I'm tired, I'm grouchy, I'm paranoid and I have gas


----------



## Emerald87

Holiday was good :) sadly cut short due to flight issues


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> I'm tired, I'm grouchy, I'm paranoid and I have gas

i too am all of these things, minus the paranoia...why paranoid?

sorry about the flight issues. i forgot about that, didn't it cost you 200 or something?


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh the money isn't my main concern, it's the fact I lost a day with my family. Although $200 for baby clothes would have been nice.

Just my usual worry. I didn't know if I had a fluid leak the other day or peed myself; no more events so I'm assuming I peed myself lol. Bub seems well. I just wanna feel him/her already :cry:

Work is getting to me. Long hours, sleepless nights. Exams in 5 weeks and I'm fucked. Colin might not come home tonight because there's been an emergency at work. Poor guy, plus I need a cuddle and some sense slapped into me.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: i'm sorry. hubs often works late and when you can only really be comforted by one man, this is super frustrating!


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks. Sorry for the rant. I'm just exhausted and need a cry. I want to cuddle my baby, I want to hug my husband. 25 weeks to go - it feels like FOREVER. It's 10 weeks longer than my pregnancy so far. So I have almost twice my pregnancy sentence to serve lol, if that makes sense. If it doesn't I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Menelly

Poo rarely gets in vag, don't worry.

I'm headed out of town with no interwebz for 2 days. Ash, you'd best have a baby when I return!!

Catch you all later!


----------



## Emerald87

Be safe lovely xxxooo


----------



## Emerald87

We'll make sure there's at least 600 pages to catch up on


----------



## gigglebox

em--makes perfect sense. sadly it's kind of even more because you more or less skipped the first 4 weeks........but it will start feeling like it's going quicker, especially once s/he starts kicking! when is you next scan? i forget.

lia--we'll miss you!


----------



## Emerald87

Next scan is suppose to be 19+4 weeks but I'm going to book in for next week. I've got my midwife appointment next Tuesday which I cannot wait for - I'm going to ask a million questions and ask to use the scanner on myself.

S/he's curled up on my left at the moment. There's a giant lump there which isn't just gas lol. In my heart I know all is well - I've had no unusual cramps, no bleeds, no leaks, her heartbeat is there and slightly variable, clearly from the lump she's moving, I heard my big healthy placenta beating away. I'm just sick of the horror stories which put me in doubt. Had another at hospital today; my patient explained his wife's 20 week miscarriage/stillbirth. She gave birth on the toilet and he tried to give the tiny body CPR. My heart broke and my mind freaked out.

Should I spend over $1000 on an ultrasound machine? ;) I can say it's for "study" hehehe


Anyway enough about me, how's little (giant) Des? I wanna cuddle him you know, every time you show videos and every time I see your avatar. I want my boy. I love the idea of a girl but in my heart I still want my dark haired little boy.


----------



## gigglebox

that story is so sad. i could never do you job, or work in the medical field in general. i tried the vet and my heart really went out for the animals, but seeing death of this little pit puppy killed me. i quit after that! good for you for keeping with it. also i hope you see patients' treatment through, where patients get better and are discharged.

i also hope that all made sense lol


----------



## Emerald87

Yes, oh sleep-deprived mother, it made sense.

I honestly don't know how I keep going each day. Oh, and I can't do animals. At least people piss me off. Most animals are cute and the way they can be treated or just putting them down because they're "inconvenient" makes me lose my temper.

Speaking of sleep deprived, I'm off to bed. Talk to you when I'm freed from the mental health ward, pun intended.

Goodnight xoxo


----------



## Emerald87

I follow all my patients; I actually am managing the treatment of 4 on the ward. I also still come across patients from previous rotations and see how they are progressing. Some have been very sad (e.g. I saw them in gen med and a couple of months later I saw them in palliative care *sigh*).


----------



## gigglebox

also we (yup, we lol) need to work on your logical side winning out over the paranoid side of you brain.

des is good! we had a decent (by des standards) sleep last night. i know what you mean about having the other sex. you will have the sex you are meant to have, but that doesn't mean some days you won't still miss aspects of not having the other gender. personally i feel that way when i see cute girl clothes. i am sure i'll also feel that way the first time des brings a pet spider into my home lol


----------



## Emerald87

The paranoia is sadly associated with logic because I know what _can _happen. I don't think I can every rid myself of it :(


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. Spiders are awesome. Don't think a little girl wouldn't do that.


----------



## gigglebox

i'm willing to bet that because you care so much, you're going to be wonderful at your career


----------



## gigglebox

spiders=bad. now go get sleep ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I'm phone typing so forgive my typos.. emerald you're going to be ok and so is bump... And no ultrasound machine your Doppler is enough. :) it sucks that your job shows you all the bad things that can happen.. but most of the time these pregnancies lead to a healthy infant. I also know what you mean about gender. I am very excited for Tyler but would love a little me too. That's ok. I can either try again later or just spend more time with my neices. Plus I'm being your baby mama next time right? We will conceive twins. One of each. Lol .. Laura I'm nervous but I'm doing ok. Woke up in my own bed this morning but won't get to do that for a few more days :(.. Lia we will miss you. You'll be back by the time I'm hopefully going home if mg induction does.t lead to a csection.. anyhow today is the day... Officially yayyyyyyy


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> i know! boys peeing in the air is gross but at least i don't have to clean shit out of a tiny vagina

OMG that's my biggest fear!!! I don't know how to clean a baby girl!!!! boys are easier....



Emerald87 said:


> Thanks. Sorry for the rant. I'm just exhausted and need a cry. I want to cuddle my baby, I want to hug my husband. 25 weeks to go - it feels like FOREVER. It's 10 weeks longer than my pregnancy so far. So I have almost twice my pregnancy sentence to serve lol, if that makes sense. If it doesn't I wouldn't be surprised.

trust me, all of a sudden you will be at 26 weeks and not know where the time went to!!! I know people say that a lot, and you want to slap them for it, (i did) but it truly does! :D



gigglebox said:


> also we (yup, we lol) need to work on your logical side winning out over the paranoid side of you brain.
> 
> des is good! we had a decent (by des standards) sleep last night. i know what you mean about having the other sex. you will have the sex you are meant to have, but that doesn't mean some days you won't still miss aspects of not having the other gender. personally i feel that way when i see cute girl clothes. i am sure i'll also feel that way the first time des brings a pet spider into my home lol

when (we) are working on her can (we) work on me too?? I don't have the medical background, but I am just a paranoid person...sucks. 
also....my boys are such wussies that I never have to worry about them bringing bugs in the house....i'm very thankful for their girliness :)



ashiozz said:


> I'm phone typing so forgive my typos.. emerald you're going to be ok and so is bump... And no ultrasound machine your Doppler is enough. :) it sucks that your job shows you all the bad things that can happen.. but most of the time these pregnancies lead to a healthy infant. I also know what you mean about gender. I am very excited for Tyler but would love a little me too. That's ok. I can either try again later or just spend more time with my neices. Plus I'm being your baby mama next time right? We will conceive twins. One of each. Lol .. Laura I'm nervous but I'm doing ok. Woke up in my own bed this morning but won't get to do that for a few more days :(.. Lia we will miss you. You'll be back by the time I'm hopefully going home if mg induction does.t lead to a csection.. anyhow today is the day... Officially yayyyyyyy

yippee!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> vaurissa--are you sure it's not a boy in there? lol

Don't you start with me, I am paranoid enough after Katie!! LOL:haha:



ashiozz said:


> anyhow today is the day... Officially yayyyyyyy

:happydance: So excited for you. Had sympathy labor all night last night and my back still hurts a little today. I am officially longer that BOTH the others grrrr...


----------



## ..katie..

I'M IN LABOR!

Okay, obviously i'm not. i'm also still not home.

ASH GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!
!!!!
DO YOU GET THE POINT???

I think they're being cruel and unusual to you. if youre having uterine contractions along with your cervix cracking open, they really should be drugging you. or putting the pitocin in.


bitches and hos.


----------



## hoping4girl

lol bitches and hos :)


----------



## gigglebox

katie, i actually got excited when i saw "i'm in labor!". 

sarah are you feeling regular movement yet?

i am anxiously awaiting an update from ash....surely she's in the hospital by now...

gonna give giant wolf baby a bath today! katie, now i can ask, how was the bath?


----------



## ashiozz

Nah I go back at 3pm.. they're doing the gels because even though I'm having strong contractions my cervix isn't opening as much as it should. I was having regular contractions before the gel and didn't even know it which is odd to me... My cervix is made of steel.. I swear it. When I left last night I was 50% effaced and 1.5 cm. The nurse called my doctor and said she was amazed we got progress like that so hopefully more happened when I got home but we will see. I did cry at one point but I built a tolerance toward the end and even the really big ones didn't hurt at that point...


----------



## gigglebox

so exiciting! i hope your water just spontaneously breaks. then they HAVE to evict him post haste!

i know what you mean about missing sleeping with your pup :( our dogs have been excommunicated from the bed since birth. I was just too scared to have them step on my incision site.


----------



## ashiozz

Aww.. I don't think I'd have.that fear with ace. I did when I got LASIK but he actually knew to stay away from my face somehow. Dogs are weird.. but I miss him so much it feels so weird without.him here. I feel like a whimp for missing my fricken dog. Ahhh I don't care if my water brekaks or not he's coming out today one way or another but I am optimistic that it won't be the sunroof. She had me scheduled for 6 gels.. I got through one and had lots more progress than she expected so we will see.


----------



## gigglebox

yay! i am super excited for you : D

only a matter of time now...3 you say? how hellish is it to just be sitting at home waiting for time to pass?! is mitch with you? mom?


----------



## ashiozz

I LOST MY PLUG!!!!!!! It was disgusting but its goneee


----------



## ashiozz

Mitch is here moms not she's with her fiance at a hotel .. were going to lunch with them in a minute but it isn't too hellish waiting


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I LOST MY PLUG!!!!!!! It was disgusting but its goneee

Yay!!:happydance: Next up, get that water sac to pop!! :-D


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I LOST MY PLUG!!!!!!! It was disgusting but its goneee

This is insane, but I do believe I just lost part of mine. Keep up the good work Ash, this is really working for me! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

We will have Twin babies! Watch!!! :) See all you needed was for my body to DO Something ;)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> We will have Twin babies! Watch!!! :) See all you needed was for my body to DO Something ;)

Omg, right?!?! Seems to be. I actually told my hubby a while back it would be crazy if we actually give birth on the same day! LOL 

We definitely need to get together the next time I go down there to see my Mom. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

HELLS YEs. I live in the middle of the desert in North Phoenix :) Kinda by Desert ridge? Do you know where that is?


----------



## Ems77

Nope, only been down once, Christmas of '05. Landed at the Phoenix airport and Mom picked us up and we went directly to Gilbert. Mom lives in Mesa now.


----------



## gigglebox

omg not long now!!! the plug loss is SO gross! but so is water breaking...which happened for me a few hours after the plug.

i still went in the hospital at 1 cm but my cervix was a little more effaced. hopefully it means progress! how are your contractions?


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> katie, i actually got excited when i saw "i'm in labor!".
> 
> sarah are you feeling regular movement yet?
> 
> i am anxiously awaiting an update from ash....surely she's in the hospital by now...
> 
> gonna give giant wolf baby a bath today! katie, now i can ask, how was the bath?

yep, she moves in there all the time. She freakin hates the hiccups, she gets super pissed after each one. but if i had hiccups the way they feel in there, I would be pissed too.
have fun bathing!! :D my boys hated the bath....



ashiozz said:


> I LOST MY PLUG!!!!!!! It was disgusting but its goneee




gigglebox said:


> omg not long now!!! the plug loss is SO gross! but so is water breaking...which happened for me a few hours after the plug.
> 
> i still went in the hospital at 1 cm but my cervix was a little more effaced. hopefully it means progress! how are your contractions?

I'm jealous I don't think I lost my plug with either of my boys....even tho its gross would still be cool to see. Altho, I'm the type that...well...when I had my mc last march....the um....stuff came out on the pad I had on....and I wanted to dissect the damn thing see what was in it... :blush:


----------



## Ems77

hoping4girl said:


> ....and I wanted to dissect the damn thing see what was in it... :blush:

LOL, I am the same way!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Vaurissa said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I LOST MY PLUG!!!!!!! It was disgusting but its goneee
> 
> This is insane, but I do believe I just lost part of mine. Keep up the good work Ash, this is really working for me! LOLClick to expand...

oh two baby stories in one day...I'm not sure I can handle all the excitement!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## hoping4girl

oh thank goodness that must mean i'm not totally insane :D


----------



## gigglebox

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

hi angie33cym! if you're reading this whole thread it may take you awhile to see this greeting...i'm going to stalk your info page now.

des seemed to like his bath. he was pissed at first but once he got wet he was totally fine with it. i don't think he likes being both dry and naked. pictures anyone? who am i kidding, i'll share anyway!

at first...

30 seconds later


----------



## hoping4girl

lol thats freakin cute!! and i stalked her page earlier, not much on it...


----------



## gigglebox

hmmm...angie is another thread stalker with no info...

TELL US WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## angie33cym

Hey I`ve been reading this thread since wey b4 you guys got kicked out of 3rd tri lol, simply because I`m nosey!!! my daughter gave birth to my first grandson on the 13th of April her due date (show off hahaha) you all make me smile :)


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> des seemed to like his bath. he was pissed at first but once he got wet he was totally fine with it. i don't think he likes being both dry and naked. pictures anyone? who am i kidding, i'll share anyway!

I love it!


----------



## Ems77

hoping4girl said:


> oh two baby stories in one day...I'm not sure I can handle all the excitement!!! :yipee::wohoo:

Oh I could only wish!! That would be soooo nice, but unfortunately I think she's too comfortable for that. LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

Vaurissa said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> oh two baby stories in one day...I'm not sure I can handle all the excitement!!! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> Oh I could only wish!! That would be soooo nice, but unfortunately I think she's too comfortable for that. LOLClick to expand...

well i can hope and dream :winkwink:


----------



## Ems77

hoping4girl said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> oh two baby stories in one day...I'm not sure I can handle all the excitement!!! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> Oh I could only wish!! That would be soooo nice, but unfortunately I think she's too comfortable for that. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> well i can hope and dream :winkwink:Click to expand...

Me too!! :-D


----------



## ashiozz

angie33cym said:


> Hey I`ve been reading this thread since wey b4 you guys got kicked out of 3rd tri lol, simply because I`m nosey!!! my daughter gave birth to my first grandson on the 13th of April her due date (show off hahaha) you all make me smile :)

Welcome! Tell us all about you! =)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> hi angie33cym! If you're reading this whole thread it may take you awhile to see this greeting...i'm going to stalk your info page now.
> 
> Des seemed to like his bath. He was pissed at first but once he got wet he was totally fine with it. I don't think he likes being both dry and naked. Pictures anyone? Who am i kidding, i'll share anyway!
> 
> At first...
> View attachment 390899
> 
> 30 seconds later
> View attachment 390897


cuteee!!! Omg!! Squeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> hi angie33cym! if you're reading this whole thread it may take you awhile to see this greeting...i'm going to stalk your info page now.
> 
> des seemed to like his bath. he was pissed at first but once he got wet he was totally fine with it. i don't think he likes being both dry and naked. pictures anyone? who am i kidding, i'll share anyway!
> 
> at first...
> View attachment 390899
> 
> 30 seconds later
> View attachment 390897

Lol bubby is chubby :D


----------



## angie33cym

Well I will be 40 in June, I`ve been married for 20 years. We have 4 children aged 21(daughter) 20(son) 18(son) and 14(daughter). My eldest is Sian and she just gave us our first grandchild he`s beautiful, I was very lucky that my daughter asked me to be at the the birth with her partner, it was the most amazing experience of my life!!! I was so proud of her she had a 40 hour labour and didn`t complain once ( I`m sure I made a hell of a fuss lol) Good luck to you ladies that are about to meet your lovely new babies xxxx


----------



## Emerald87

Fuck it. I have to get ready for "work". I was up early to finish an assignment before presenting it today. Ack, I wanna cry. Catch you guys later.


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. High Angie. I'm in no good mood to introduce myself properly so I'll say hi again once I'm home from hell.

Ash - cya on the other side; when you're a Mummy!!!!! (Mommy :-/!!!!!!)


----------



## ashiozz

aww!! thats very sweet, you sound like such an awesome mom/gramma. Im glad you got to be there :) I've already complained and Ive only been through part 1 of my 3 part induction / I told my mom I thought I was dying last night. Lmao...


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Fuck it. I have to get ready for "work". I was up early to finish an assignment before presenting it today. Ack, I wanna cry. Catch you guys later.

aww Im sorry Emerald.. Have a good day at "work" .. It'll get better X.x hopefully at some point there will be at LEAST one if not TWO birth stories to read =)


----------



## Emerald87

I expect drama and entertainment in all it's gloriousness


----------



## Emerald87

But not bad drama.

Just soap opera drama. If it doesn't happen, tell me the real birth story and then re-write it saucing it up for me.


----------



## angie33cym

Aw I don`t think I am, I feel so privilidged to be a part of everything and I`m lucky to have such fantastic children and now a grandson eeeek it`s so amazing saying that lol :) you will do a fantastic job don`t you worry the minute you hold your baby you`ll know it was all worth it, are you having your mum with you? xxx


----------



## angie33cym

I should have said I live in North Wales U.K and it`s 10.28pm here, so I`m going to bed now so I will be up bright and early for my daily visit from my beautiful daughter and her son. Good luck Ash and fingers crossed when I next log in there will be a new addition!! Good night ladies take care xxxx


----------



## ashiozz

Aww yes my mom is going to be there. She flew 2k miles to be here so I'm happy :) .. 15 mins


----------



## gigglebox

catching up but i just woke up from my nap that katie just totally invaded


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> But not bad drama.
> 
> Just soap opera drama. If it doesn't happen, tell me the real birth story and then re-write it saucing it up for me.

"...and then super man flew in through my window just in time to deliver the baby!"



angie33cym said:


> Aw I don`t think I am, I feel so privilidged to be a part of everything and I`m lucky to have such fantastic children and now a grandson eeeek it`s so amazing saying that lol :) you will do a fantastic job don`t you worry the minute you hold your baby you`ll know it was all worth it, are you having your mum with you? xxx

nice to meet you and so glad you find us amusing :thumbup: feel free to stop in and say hi any time! congratulations on your first grandbaby! my little guy is also the first grandchild on both sides. he has been welcomed with a special kind of love from both my mom and mother in law.


ashiozz said:


> Aww yes my mom is going to be there. She flew 2k miles to be here so I'm happy :) .. 15 mins

moms are the best. have you anything special prepared for mother's day?

it's 6:07pm...do you know where your baby is?

katie---you came to my house in the dream i just had during my nap. i was trying to tell you about some nitris circus clip on youtube but you said you weren't interested and your more into (insert name of show my brain made up). then i told you you won't appreciate me as much in real life because i'm boring and far wittier when i write. then we came online here and you were looking for some "hooker reading our thread." then the dream changed to me agreeing on going to italy with my mom and then looking for a place to live in new orleans. i don't even know.


----------



## Ems77

Where is everyone??? I'm bored and have been forced to go over to baby club and stir up trouble! LMAO! I already want to maim one lady's hubby who wants her to FORCE their 3 week old to eat on a schedule. She is breastfeeding and he wants her to wait like 3 hours or so between feedings and the baby is screaming! She fed the baby a half an hour early last night and he had a go at her. I would give my left arm to have a 'go' at HIM!!!


----------



## gigglebox

i'm here! holy hell, what is that woman thinking?! i'm going to have to go look now :D


----------



## Ems77

Tell me about it!! OMG! I have always fed on demand even with formula!!!


----------



## gigglebox

such torture...i ordered myself pizza while des was asleep. got some slices on a plate...and then he woke up. they are just cold on my coffee table now...

sigh.


----------



## Ems77

Awwww... I feel for ya. That sucks ass! I swear I am going to open another ID under my hubby's email and let people know what I am really thinking. Holy crow! Makes you want to bash your head against the wall! LOL


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie, i actually got excited when i saw "i'm in labor!".
> 
> sarah are you feeling regular movement yet?
> 
> i am anxiously awaiting an update from ash....surely she's in the hospital by now...
> 
> gonna give giant wolf baby a bath today! katie, now i can ask, how was the bath?

Little fucker peed directly into his eyeball. I very nearly died.

But it was good. He screamed. then liked it. then screamed. then liked it. I think he'll be cool with them soon.


----------



## ..katie..

angie33cym said:


> Hey I`ve been reading this thread since wey b4 you guys got kicked out of 3rd tri lol, simply because I`m nosey!!! my daughter gave birth to my first grandson on the 13th of April her due date (show off hahaha) you all make me smile :)

HI!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> catching up but i just woke up from my nap that katie just totally invaded

the fuck?

is that when I hit on you?


Edit: Or are you saying I snuck up on you in your dreams? =D


----------



## gigglebox

i can only guess you're reading on to answer your own question


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> it's 6:07pm...do you know where your baby is?
> 
> katie---you came to my house in the dream i just had during my nap. i was trying to tell you about some nitris circus clip on youtube but you said you weren't interested and your more into (insert name of show my brain made up). then i told you you won't appreciate me as much in real life because i'm boring and far wittier when i write. then we came online here and you were looking for some "hooker reading our thread." then the dream changed to me agreeing on going to italy with my mom and then looking for a place to live in new orleans. i don't even know.

Yeah, I let him have the keys. He's going off with some week-old to the movies. They better be back before 11....

And OH! Well that makes my last post sound stupid.

I'm always looking for hookers reading our threads, be they metaphorical or literal hookers.
....what does my voice sound like in your head?

Also, you totally wouldn't appreciate me as much in real life, either. I stutter a little when I get nervous, my favorite subject is my boobikins, and I like to sing in the middle of convos.


----------



## ..katie..

have to run before i hit the end of catching up, but GOOD LUCK AGAIN ASH!!! Im so happy for you =D


----------



## gigglebox

ok, in my dream you were looking for a literal hooker. like she had said somewhere it was her occupation...or at least i got that impression (you know how you do in dreams).

i think it's cute you have a stutter! a friend of mine has a minor one; i think it's endearing. as long as it's not severe. then i might have to forgo that meet up. one time i had a patient call to schedule her MRI with one of our coordinators...o.m.g. it was the worst stutter i have ever dealt with in my entire life. i was on the phone with her for something like 8 minutes before getting her who she needed. it was bad...literally, like, "hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm calling calling calling to to to to to to to [she really got stuck on one syllable words] to to to schedule my my my my.......". and every word was enunciated like it was part of the sentence, not like she was tirpping of the word...if that makes sense.

ok that story was too long.

your voice sounded kind sorta something like mine, but a littler higher, less like a transvestite than mine, and maybe a hint of sultriness, like smokers voice before it gets ugly.

boobikins? I can only assume this is the nickname for your tits. if so, i am ok with this.

do you like how i'm rationalizing your DC visit? sadly if you came i would be the worst person to show you around actual DC. I hate going into the city.

Ash we miss you, and i assume from your lack of updating that you're baby is neck deep in cervix and making and appearance RIGHT NOW! at least i hope. i am SO excited to see pictures!


----------



## hoping4girl

dododo.....sorry...I'm just kinda bored. we picked up trash at the park with the cub scouts, and now I'm trying really hard to not read my book that I'm in the middle of, or I won't put it down, and my husband will make fun of me for reading....he's just jealous cuz he needs to go to the school for kids who can't read good. ok i have nothing good to say....


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ok, in my dream you were looking for a literal hooker. like she had said somewhere it was her occupation...or at least i got that impression (you know how you do in dreams).
> 
> i think it's cute you have a stutter! a friend of mine has a minor one; i think it's endearing. as long as it's not severe. then i might have to forgo that meet up. one time i had a patient call to schedule her MRI with one of our coordinators...o.m.g. it was the worst stutter i have ever dealt with in my entire life. i was on the phone with her for something like 8 minutes before getting her who she needed. it was bad...literally, like, "hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. hi. i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm i'm calling calling calling to to to to to to to [she really got stuck on one syllable words] to to to schedule my my my my.......". and every word was enunciated like it was part of the sentence, not like she was tirpping of the word...if that makes sense.
> 
> ok that story was too long.
> 
> your voice sounded kind sorta something like mine, but a littler higher, less like a transvestite than mine, and maybe a hint of sultriness, like smokers voice before it gets ugly.
> 
> boobikins? I can only assume this is the nickname for your tits. if so, i am ok with this.
> 
> do you like how i'm rationalizing your DC visit? sadly if you came i would be the worst person to show you around actual DC. I hate going into the city.
> 
> Ash we miss you, and i assume from your lack of updating that you're baby is neck deep in cervix and making and appearance RIGHT NOW! at least i hope. i am SO excited to see pictures!

My voice kind of sounds like a really high transvestite's, and I sound like a smoker before it gets awful. GOOD GUESSING!!! =D
Boobikins...yes. I wanted to cover up the fact that im a total boobwhore with a little baby talk. I see it didn't work.

I DO! My parents are going to Norfolk this month and want to go to DC. I would like to go to dc, but not norfolk. So I will wait until I can go visit you and your lovely back/hair/backhair


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> dododo.....sorry...I'm just kinda bored. we picked up trash at the park with the cub scouts, and now I'm trying really hard to not read my book that I'm in the middle of, or I won't put it down, and my husband will make fun of me for reading....he's just jealous cuz he needs to go to the school for kids who can't read good. ok i have nothing good to say....

I was just in your town for like three days. How do you handle it?? there are people EVERYWHERE.

I need to get out of my computer room, I think. maybe make some friends IRL.


...
nah.


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> dododo.....sorry...I'm just kinda bored. we picked up trash at the park with the cub scouts, and now I'm trying really hard to not read my book that I'm in the middle of, or I won't put it down, and my husband will make fun of me for reading....he's just jealous cuz he needs to go to the school for kids who can't read good. ok i have nothing good to say....
> 
> I was just in your town for like three days. How do you handle it?? there are people EVERYWHERE.
> 
> I need to get out of my computer room, I think. maybe make some friends IRL.
> 
> 
> ...
> nah.Click to expand...

you were here and you didn't visit me?? oh wait, i have a toxic house, probably a good thing you stayed away :winkwink: altho, my bathrooms are so clean you can eat off the freakin toilet now...well...before my kids peed in there, boys can't hit the giant hole. 
oh i like the people everywhere :) its so much nicer than the crap we came from.....not that there wasn't people in the dive, they are just really really really really annoying most of the time....and quite frankly the town just stinks. 
I really need to make real friends too....I talked to some ladies at cubscouts tonight....so thats a step right??


----------



## ..katie..

that is a step!

i'm texting FOB's girlfriend. I actually sort of kind of like her. hmm.


----------



## ..katie..

HI EMERALD!!

We never talk =/ my sleep schedule is so odd and youre in a different universe. Sadface.


----------



## Emerald87

Lunch time in hell. Was hoping for an Ash update.


----------



## Emerald87

Hi katie!! I love you lovely!!


----------



## hoping4girl

I went to arctic circle and got a cookie dough shake, i figure if the doc hasn't told me not to eat them yet, i'm free to eat them!!


----------



## ..katie..

hi!!!

and amen. i wish food wasnt so awful. this post partum diet kicks ass if you want to starve to death.



gassy screamy baby tonight. i may not survive.


----------



## ..katie..

with hiccups


deat god


----------



## ..katie..

it never ends

ever


how the hell do people manage to keep breathing when they have high strung babies??? hell!


----------



## Emerald87

You ok Katie?

Silver lining - we're online together


----------



## Emerald87

I could explode with excitement - ASH IS HAVIN A BABBY


----------



## angie33cym

Good Morning ladies it`s 8.26am 3/5/2012 here, I don`t know what day or time it is where you guys all are lol!! I am very excited I have my daughter coming this morning and she`s going to have a couple of hours sleep in my bed bless her, which means I get to fuss baby Max for a couple of hours :) I hope everythings going well for you Ash.....Hi Katie.......Hope your feeling happier Emerald.......and everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## ..katie..

howdy everyone.

okay, so I suck at this mommyhood thing. Seriously, fucking screaming all fucking night long and now I dont even want to look at him because I fail at being a hero and a comforter, but also because I want to throw him. So i'm just avoiding him. I feel bad but not bad enough to go snuggle.


why the hell am I angry at a two week old? for real? he's an INFANT.

But i'm mad.




ASH IS HAVING/HAS HAD A BABYYYYY!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Hello mylittlefish

SORRY guys, bed time. We'll chat on the weekend :)

Hope to see ash update in the morning. Ash if you read this, lots of love to you honey xoxo


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. Katie. You don't fail. You love him and it's normal to get really fucking angry. Sorry it's not much, I wish I knew more but I do know you're doing wonderfully.


----------



## hoping4girl

Emerald87 said:


> P.S. Katie. You don't fail. You love him and it's normal to get really fucking angry. Sorry it's not much, I wish I knew more but I do know you're doing wonderfully.

^ this. you don't fail....its just hard sometimes. I still have to walk away from my boys at times so I don't smack the crap out of them...and they aren't crying all night!!! but I do know how you feel, and it sucks, its hard, and it makes the times when they are good kids even better. hang in there, and get some sleep!!!

hope you had a good day Em!


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> howdy everyone.
> 
> okay, so I suck at this mommyhood thing. Seriously, fucking screaming all fucking night long and now I dont even want to look at him because I fail at being a hero and a comforter, but also because I want to throw him. So i'm just avoiding him. I feel bad but not bad enough to go snuggle.
> 
> 
> why the hell am I angry at a two week old? for real? he's an INFANT.
> 
> But i'm mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASH IS HAVING/HAS HAD A BABYYYYY!!!

i'm sorry you're sp pissed/frustrated, but also glad someone else can relate now! everyone's babies seem so angelic! i guess sometimes it's totally normal to want to give your child shaking baby syndrome. as long as you don't act on it.

just make sure you sleep when you can. personally, i deal with his cries in a totally different way when i'm rested. i.e. i can almost laugh it off and i am better at calming him down. when i'm super tired, i just want to throw him against the wall. just remember, abuse will just make him cry more. and no one wants that!

ok i hope this thread doesn't get flagged now lol

note: i would never hurt my child.

now. where the hell is ashley?!


----------



## gigglebox

LIA! i saw you sneaky sneak on here without saying anything. i was going to tell you i had my first co sleeping experience this morning. it was nice! i think he liked it more than the pack and play. i think i may have to do it more often! he settled down for a nap in my bed much quicker than the p&p.


----------



## gigglebox

so lonely on this thread today ;___;


----------



## ..katie..

we survived!!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

bah...I'm trying to get crap done around my house today, we have stupid soccer in freakin twin falls this weekend. its not a professional team people!! they are 10!! they don't need to travel so far!!! first and last year we do this crap. stupid. 
and...i have to go get my baby boy some bday presents today....cuz he's 7 tomorrow....and i better get on that....yup. falling behind!!
and my dish was recording like 5 new episodes of one born every minute this morning!! woohoo!! so now i have somethign to watch all day long ;) to help me not get things done today...it was a nice surprise :)
glad to hear you survived the night katie!!!
it is kinda lonely here today isn't it?

and I agree...where is ash?? hopefully pushing out a kid!!! or enjoying one already!!!


----------



## ..katie..

hi henrysmumkaz!!!


You know, green river has to pretend to be awesome at soccer just to show up rock springs... (I graduated from Mountain View. we're 3a and always feel a bit abused by the wolves...so i get to be mean lol.)

tell him happy birthday manana!!!


im pumping with a manual...while typing. i rock


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I knew you guys would catch me out eventually  

I pop back n forth every so often.. I'm one of those that go straight to the 'unread threads' area and scroll through ten pages, picking out the ones that look interesting. This thread is updated soooo often, its always within the first two or three pages. 

I'm secretly stalking Ash.. not in a creepy way. I actually started visiting just before you had your lil man Katie - congratulations btw! God, I feel awful for not saying that earlier. I always read the 'this is it' threads so I guess thats why I'm following the births in this thread :) 

You ladies are absolutely hilarious I gotta say. Thoroughly enjoy reading your updates x


----------



## gigglebox

teehee, there is a "Mountain View" school around here--it is an alternative school for troubled youth. my brother went there for all of*, like, 3 weeks before dropping out. (He got kicked out of regular school for getting busted with drugs. not drugs, just pot. and not even on school grounds. fucking stupid. but that's another story).

glad you survived the night : D 

i hope nothing tragic happened to ashley...she had been assuring me on facebook that she'd be bringing her lappy toppy with her to the hospital.

ewww, traveling for children's sports = no fun. at least i hated it back in the day when both my brothers played t-ball. 

so OBEM is good? i've never seen it. when i got more pregnant i stated to avoid all pregnancy related shows. I never went to a birthing class either. the doctors kept telling me i should be for me, ignorance is best. i didn't want to go in with any expectations, and i sure as shit didn't want to go in fearing the experience. but now i think i'll watch...if you say it's good?

(*at first i tried to spell "of" "ove". oooooh sleep deprivation.)


----------



## gigglebox

hi Kaz! Welcome in!

I always wondered how we end up with so many people thread stalking but i guess it makes total sense since we're all compulsive updaters. 

your twins are so freaking adorable! do they run in your family?


----------



## ..katie..

henrysmumkaz said:


> I knew you guys would catch me out eventually
> 
> I pop back n forth every so often.. I'm one of those that go straight to the 'unread threads' area and scroll through ten pages, picking out the ones that look interesting. This thread is updated soooo often, its always within the first two or three pages.
> 
> I'm secretly stalking Ash.. not in a creepy way. I actually started visiting just before you had your lil man Katie - congratulations btw! God, I feel awful for not saying that earlier. I always read the 'this is it' threads so I guess thats why I'm following the births in this thread :)
> 
> You ladies are absolutely hilarious I gotta say. Thoroughly enjoy reading your updates x

Thank you! Come talk any time you want to =D


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> teehee, there is a "Mountain View" school around here--it is an alternative school for troubled youth. my brother went there for all of*, like, 3 weeks before dropping out. (He got kicked out of regular school for getting busted with drugs. not drugs, just pot. and not even on school grounds. fucking stupid. but that's another story).
> 
> glad you survived the night : D
> 
> i hope nothing tragic happened to ashley...she had been assuring me on facebook that she'd be bringing her lappy toppy with her to the hospital.
> 
> ewww, traveling for children's sports = no fun. at least i hated it back in the day when both my brothers played t-ball.
> 
> so OBEM is good? i've never seen it. when i got more pregnant i stated to avoid all pregnancy related shows. I never went to a birthing class either. the doctors kept telling me i should be for me, ignorance is best. i didn't want to go in with any expectations, and i sure as shit didn't want to go in fearing the experience. but now i think i'll watch...if you say it's good?
> 
> (*at first i tried to spell "of" "ove". oooooh sleep deprivation.)


I agree...i've been worrying. But you say you're gonna update and then every text, visitor, call, and email seems too fucking MUCH. You remember.

We travelled all over the west for choir. not the same, but yeah...

Dude(s) my head hurts. like BAM hurt.grawr.


----------



## ..katie..

Omg ash in online!!!


Edit: Is. is online.


----------



## gigglebox

yeah, i just had to restrain myself from getting really nasty with someone on her facebook right now. i remember that i don't know her friends and i can't be rude, but FUCK, do NOT tell someone who's in labor that! "my friend was in labor 78 hours. you can do it. you're a big girl." what. the. hell.?!!!! i wanted to tell her she was an ignorant bitch!

sorry future ashley, i hope that's no one you're super fond of.

edit: sorry, "you can do it" was inaccurate. she actually said "you'll survive".


----------



## Kristin52

Omg. Can't keep up. Update: im stalking ash.
ryland is doing good. Im still fighting bipolar.
Hows everyone?


----------



## hoping4girl

Im sitting in the mall parking lot people watching and eating sonic....always a good time ;) 

Yes its freaking highlarious!! The families have been fighting
on there this season, its awesome :) 
Welcome kaz!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

kristin did you see?! and this one "Ashi i was being induced for a week before Keiran was borned. I was in labor with that damn kid for a week. Its been two days. Be patient. <3"

that heart at the end might as well be the fucking flower face. RAGE. i am SO raging on her behalf


----------



## ..katie..

i agree entirely. I dont like the people she likes. I'm like a possessive boyfriend, or dog, or something.


----------



## gigglebox

i liked your comment. because it's true. and i don't know her friends but i do know how it feels to go overdue. it sucks. and if anyone told me to man up (in their own assholishway) i would go insane on their ass.


----------



## ..katie..

me too. Induced at 38 weeks and FREAKED out on about it, and I nearly went apeshit on their ass. couldnt imagine going 39 weeks. or 40. or 41. so i feel bad.


----------



## ..katie..

god daaaamn. anyone ever fill out child support papers? they ask about how the child was concieved...


----------



## hoping4girl

omg really?? put on there the stork dropped himn off on your doorstep, with a note saying who the dad was, isn't that how it works???


----------



## ..katie..

gaaah!!! no kidding.



also, i hate babyclub.


----------



## Emerald87

Up now. Leaving in 5. Less sad, more tired now.

Thinking about Ash lots. I'm sure she's fine but we can't help but worry. No way should anyone comment on the duration of her labour on facebook with a finishing comment of "you'll be right, love" etc. WTF?

I hope she's just spending time with her newborn recovering.

Hello new person that I can't remember the name of (sorry). I have to run so I'll look back and say a proper hi this arvo when I'm back again from hell.

Time to go get locked on the mental health ward (literally). Must say though, I love most of my patients. It's fascinating and they're very nice people.

Hugs to everyone xxxooo


----------



## Kristin52

I seen and i want to give them one of my curse out tantrums......but i won't


----------



## ashiozz

K so my.birth story is going to be super long but right now I have the epi.. I'm 35. And 60% effaves having huge contractions from pit . Hes high so hoping he comes down at.some point. Water is broken and there was meconium in there but were ol right now


----------



## hoping4girl

boys!!! why must they insist on sitting in their own poo?? grrr!!! 

thinking of you ash, hoping things pick up for you!!!


----------



## gigglebox

yay progress! we are all thinking of you. i hope that cervix of yours starts to get a move on, even more so! i hope you aren't the next newest member of club c-section but if you are, it's not too bad. i'm going to continue to stalk you for updates :)

speaking of c-sections, turns out or neighbors directly across from us on our pipe stem (shared driveway) are having their first child via c-section tomorrow! we didn't even know they were pregnant and they didn't know we had our baby lol. ohhhhh neighborly love. guess that's what we get for being recluses.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> kristin did you see?! and this one "Ashi i was being induced for a week before Keiran was borned. I was in labor with that damn kid for a week. Its been two days. Be patient. <3"
> 
> that heart at the end might as well be the fucking flower face. RAGE. i am SO raging on her behalf

No freakinway! I would smack a bitch down!! LOL Believe me, if I get any stupid shit like that i have more comments brewing than just the 'in mah belly' one! Lol 

My fucking body is not doing much of anything. I am officially PAST time times I had both the others. I am definitely more pissy, lol, don't think I would be as pissy normally as I'm not even due yet, but this pregnancy has been a living hell for me from the beginning. For almost a year I haven't been able to work as much, visit my friends as much, get out and do things I enjoy, take my daughter places she wants to go. I have had to be 'flakey' and not been able to commit to any plans. I have missed birthdays, one side of the family's Christmas get together. And it goes on and on, because, as I said, it's been 9 damn months of this. I AM FUCKING DONE!!!!!!!!! 

So I guess there is a not-so-little insight into why I am so pissy before I'm even due! Lol


----------



## Ems77

Omg I need to give birth, just posted something nasty on FB and I don't ever do thing like that! Lol. I NEED to give birth before I tell one of my girls on there who bitched during her ENTIRE pregnancy, worked her ass off to get the baby out early and has been doing NOTHING but bitching since she gave birth, exactly what I think of all of it!! Omg, I am beginning to embarrass myself with my late pregnancy rage. Lol

Good thing I am practically restricted to my house. Playdates, yeah so I can get an earful of complaining. Lol


----------



## hoping4girl

ah vaurissa, i will hope you go into labor tonight too!!!! I have been loving this pregnancy, but my boys were awful....i pushed thru a broken ankle with one!! so....break an ankle!!! they will deliver then!!!


----------



## gigglebox

awwwww, i hope you don't go over with this one. i don't know why your cervix would be so compliant with the first two and not the third :shrug: but our bodies are mysteries, and as they say, every pregnancy is different.

how did your belly fare after pregnancy? i am terrified i am going to have the hungover gut look forever. and my skin looks like Freddie Kruger's face...but i'm a little less concerned about that since i can hide it with a shirt. the shape...not so much.

in regards to your flaking on social events--since i've been doing that during pregnancy, hubs and i don't even get invited to anything anymore. it's sad, really. oh well. true friends will understand and come visit and still be there after baby comes.


----------



## Ems77

hoping4girl said:


> ah vaurissa, i will hope you go into labor tonight too!!!! I have been loving this pregnancy, but my boys were awful....i pushed thru a broken ankle with one!! so....break an ankle!!! they will deliver then!!!

LMAO, too funny! My hubs and I were just talking about that last night. I have trouble standing for long periods of time and walking and were talking about me falling down and breaking something! Lol


----------



## Ems77

My tummy always went back to normal. Took a month or so, but it went back. Including my belly button! Lol


----------



## ashiozz

That lady was not in labor for a week they sent her home with a failed induction and tried again the next week.


----------



## ashiozz

Also.. update. I am 4cms and he has dropped they can feel his head !!!! Here's hopin


----------



## gigglebox

damn it. i think hope is lost on my overhang. balls. i can't wait until i can exercise again.

des just made a face so awkward i burst into laughter and startled him.

i am falling in love with Gotye.


----------



## gigglebox

YAY ASH! thank goodness for progress! that **** on your f.b. needs a fucking reality check.


----------



## gigglebox

des is out cold so i'm going to bed now; pleasant dreams one and all. good luck ash, can't wait for the birth announcement and story! get some rest before the big push ;) er, pushING.


----------



## ashiozz

I almost got rude but she put her baby up for adoption


----------



## gigglebox

oh, whoops. what about the girl with the 3 day labor-athon friend? that comment REALLY boiled my potatoes!


----------



## ashiozz

That's one of my exes and he pissed me off too


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> Also.. update. I am 4cms and he has dropped they can feel his head !!!! Here's hopin

YES!!!! Go Ash go!!! https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader.gif


----------



## Menelly

I'm back! Too much to catch up on... good luck Ash! Going to bed soon... long 2 days!


----------



## ..katie..

good to see you again Lia. Hope you had fun!!!

GOOD LUCK ASH!!!


----------



## Menelly

We did, we went off roading down in Moab. :) Had to be careful which trails we went on due to infant floppy head (she's pretty good at holding it up herself, but we were wary about doing it on steep rocks and large bumps!) but it was a TON of fun. So was camping, she was such a good baby.


----------



## Ems77

Infant floppy head... lol... I post a LIKE:thumbup: for that one!


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## Emerald87

ASH that's great things are progressing! I'm very excited :)


----------



## Emerald87

Ladies,


I think I'm feeling my first kicks


----------



## Emerald87

My best friend attacked me with my doppler today lol. She wants to go into obs/gynae when she graduates. So she sticks it on my belly and finds a nice strong heart beat straight away and Kaida was moving all over the place and we kept losing it.

I had lots of gas bubbling away on the doppler and said "oh, sorry, my usual gas" and she said, "Emerald, that's not gas, that's her kicking the probe. She's very strong, I can't understand how you can't feel it. You're going to have a very active baby on your hands"

I've been focusing a bit more and I'm pretty sure I can feel her little pushes now. I thought I felt it for the first time yesterday while sitting. It's very exciting.


----------



## Ems77

That is awesome! And funny of course because she is living up to her ultrasound antics. You have a :happydance: baby! Lol


----------



## Emerald87

DANCING BABY!! hehe


----------



## hoping4girl

Holy shit I think my waters just broke....called the dic,, waiting for a call back....this sucks....


----------



## hoping4girl

teeheehee doc :)


----------



## Emerald87

shit, honey, you ok? What happened? Give me details


----------



## Emerald87

SARAH! Don't leave me with a bombshell like that (yes, it's all about me) - are you alright honey? Did you get a call back? Go to the ED (which I'm hoping that's where you are).


----------



## Emerald87

*sits patiently for an update from _anyone_*


----------



## Emerald87

*looks at watch*

It's been 10 minutes

*gives up and goes to bed*

I'll talk to you guys the second I wake up. Hope you're ok Sarah and it's a false alarm, hope you have a baby Ash and hope you go into labour soon Vaurissa, hope your babies slept Katie, Lia and Lauragiggles. Hope your grandson is well Angie and your daughter had an awesome nap, Hope you're coping and bubs is well Kristin and hello Kaz, also hope bubs is well.

If I missed anyone, you're welcome to smack a bitch (i.e. me)


----------



## gigglebox

holy crap! this is like the worst cliffhanger thread ever right now!!!

I am anxiously awaiting an update from ash...hope you're either resting well or snuggling with your little bubs! squee!!!

omg sarah, your waters may have broke?! that's huge and we're left to ponder the outcome! bah! selfish me wants to know what's going on! i hope it is a false alarm :/

emerald that's so exciting about the movement! i'm jealous since i didn't get to feel it until much, much later. like, 25 weeks or so...well, when it was more consistent anyway.

:(

i want answers. damn it.

OH GOOD NEWS--des actually slept 5 hours last night! i got to sleep for about 4 and a half of it! i think that's the longest uninterrupted sleep i've had since he was born. he woke up for a change and a feed, then went back to sleep for about 1.5 more hours.

let's hope this is a new trend...though i'm not counting on it.


----------



## hoping4girl

they broke. Flying to salt lake soon....hope they knock Me out. :( no labor yet, and babu looks good, but im a freaking mess....


----------



## hoping4girl

Sorry I kept u hanging em!! I didn't gie the lady my phone# so I had to call back.grr!! But here I sit.....


----------



## gigglebox

omg i really hope everything is ok! please keep us posted on what's going on. and for god's sake stay off the internet!

edit: obviously i mean for any other reason than to keep us posted.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh jeezzze, I hope everything is okay! Can they do something about that? Like, can you continue carrying sans water? =/ =/ =/

Em, I'm happy for you! its amazing, huh? and hard to believe. the first time your hand jumps with a kick, you'll sit there and panic that you had a seizure rather than think it was a real kick... =D =D


----------



## ..katie..

Sarah, if you read this...If they don't get you there on time, the U has an AMAZING micropreemie neonatal unit. They're equipped with everything you or your little one will need. They're fantastic. And if you need anything from your house or anywhere in gr/rs/southwest wyoming brought to you, holler and I will totally be there, even though we've never met. If you need a babysitter, I can be there. Seriously, anything you need, message/call/whatever me. Alright??

I'm sending you supersuper good cosmic thoughts.


----------



## gigglebox

i just had a phantom kick. how weird.

hi Kaz! catching up i assume? it's kind of like breaking up...you know...it's hard to do.

all my thoughts today go out to ash and sarah...the lack of updates from ash makes me a tid bit nervous, and the situation with sarah does too :( bah i hate nervous anticipation!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Haha yes I was catching up. Every time I go to write something, the babies need me then I totally forget what I was supposed to be doing.

Thank you for all the welcomes :) There are no twins in my family, these little monkeys were completely out of the blue. A bit of a shocker but a good one!!

hoping4girl, I hope you and bubs are going to be okay. How frightening =/


----------



## ashiozz

I have joined the c section club due to his size. I tried but he's 10lbs 6 oz and I'm built so small the nurse told me any baby would be too big but him for sure.. so I almost look normal already. I'll post all the details later once I rest . He's 22 inches long and looks like a tall version of mommy with daddys nose.. I got to 10cm and his poor head got squished. We tried soooo hard but I'm small and he's not.


----------



## Ems77

OMG, Sarah! Sending good vibes your way!!


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> they broke. Flying to salt lake soon....hope they knock Me out. :( no labor yet, and babu looks good, but im a freaking mess....

I hope you're ok. Baby is past vday so that's good .. I am sorry you're having issues :( biggg hugggs


----------



## Emerald87

Congratulations on being a mummy ash!!!! All my love your way.


----------



## Emerald87

3am, back to sleep. Just nervous for ash and sarah. Xxxooo


----------



## angie33cym

Congratulations Ash well done :) wow what a great size!! xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations Ash!


----------



## ashiozz

Thanks everyone


----------



## ..katie..

You did wonderfully Ash. Good job =)


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> they broke. Flying to salt lake soon....hope they knock Me out. :( no labor yet, and babu looks good, but im a freaking mess....

Sarah, I'm in Salt Lake. If you need ANYTHING AT ALL, let me know. I'm going to PM you my phone number. I know you're new to the area anyways, and probably don't know anyone here. Seriously, feel free to call if you need your hand held or some McDonalds to eat or whatever. I'm assuming they're sending you to Uni? Or Primary Children's?


----------



## Menelly

Oh, and CONGRATS ASH! And Happy Birthday Tyler. :)


----------



## hoping4girl

Im doing ok :) thanks :) CONGRATS ASH!!! 
I will be here till I deliver now, hoping till 34 Weeks. Im not a prayer but every bit helps.no contractions or anything, so thats good. Im tired and hungry and thirsty...they won't let Me have anything :(


----------



## Ems77

Keep that little egg plant in there until she's at least a honey dew melon.


----------



## Emerald87

Awake after some sleep.

Sarah, how are you lovely? Still keeping without contractions? Have they given you a scan? Any fluid left and can the sac reseal? Have they given you some steriod injections just in case?
More importantly, how are you feeling? Are you boys ok and how's your OH handling it?


----------



## Emerald87

Ash I see you. I'm all giddy for your; that's a big healthy boy on your hands :) How's his squished head looking? :p


----------



## gigglebox

yay for ash! so happy for you and i totally feel for you on the whole laboring only to end up with a section :/ how is your incision site? i swore on day two i'd be miserable forever but it was significantly better on day 3. i am so excited for the birth story!

also i'll admit i am a little jealous i have to hand over the "largest baby" title to you :( but large babies rock; they have bigger stomachs and can hold a little more food so they'll sleep a little longer than your average sizer :)

and boo for sarah! strict bed rest in the hospital has got to be sucky. but it sounds like you are in the best place should anything happen. as emerald asked, any water left? is baby still doing well? do the movements feel different without the fluid in there? are you hooked up to monitors constantly from now on?


----------



## hoping4girl

They will keep Me here till I deliver, and no, its not going to fix itself. :( thry freaking busted,I went thru three pairs of pants in an hour!! I am getting antibiotics and magnesium,and steroid shots. Im tired, and I have a headache from lack of food...but they finally brought Me Jello!! Goodie!! I will also be joining the csec club,she is breech and with fluidsless in there she wont turn probably. I think I covered everything....hoping she stays in there till 34 Weeks,that would be great!!!!

Ash~ sorry im busting in on your special day!!! and I'm glad u didn't push that baby out you would be ripped in two!!


----------



## hoping4girl

OH is being a trooper but super stressed, he has to be a single dad for a while :( boys are ok. Movements dont feel a lot different so that's good, and I will be monitered till I get moved to the other psrt of the hospital. Did I get all the questions? :)


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> OH is being a trooper but super stressed, he has to be a single dad for a while :( boys are ok. Movements dont feel a lot different so that's good, and I will be monitered till I get moved to the other psrt of the hospital. Did I get all the questions? :)

not quite. when he goes to work, do you need someone to pick the kids up/drop them off/feed them/watch them/etc? I know i'm a total stranger, but I have people in GR who can vouch for my realness and my total-not-kidnapper status that your hubs can speak to.


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> Ash~ sorry im busting in on your special day!!! and I'm glad u didn't push that baby out you would be ripped in two!!

I'm sure Ash will agree that if you dare apologise, we'll slap you.


----------



## Emerald87

Well Sarah, if you're here all hours of the morning and night, I will be on during Aussie time to keep you company.

I'm glad you're a smart one and got advice ASAP. Even if she comes early, Lizzie is gonna be fine. They're on top of it and watching you closely. Now put your feet up and gestate :)

I'm not in the US obviously but if there's anything remote I can do, let me know. I can send cyber poptarts your way. Ack I feel so helpless :cry:


----------



## Emerald87

BTW they weren't feeding you just in case they needed to cut you immediately. If they can get you stable, they'll let you eat. But you should at least be put on a drip? That'll relieve your thirst hopefully.


----------



## hoping4girl

Thanks Katie :) I will keep that in mind. Thankfully there is only one month of school left so I can ship them off to relatives houses after that :) 
I have all sorts of shit dripping into me...nothing helping my tampon tongue tho!!


----------



## Emerald87

Nice to see you're keeping positive


----------



## gigglebox

sounds like you're in great hands! that baby has great odds. how is the magnesium? i watched some baby show recently and this stupid (dare i say stupid? she was 15, you be the judge) girl refused it because she didn't like the way it made her feel. never mind the little life inside her...i guess when you're 15 you are pretty self centered...rage.


----------



## gigglebox

hi candyday! now that's a day i can celebrate.


----------



## Emerald87

lol candyday is still here


----------



## Emerald87

Colin is cranky. I'm going shopping at an op shop today for some maternity pants that fit. I figure some places might have some nice clothes and since they're going to stop fitting pretty quick I may as well pick up some cheapies. He doesn't comply...


----------



## ashiozz

Hospital just trips me I can't eat. I haven't eaten for 4 days. Fuck that. I downed a burger behind their back


----------



## gigglebox

LOL! they wouldn't let me either until i farted. however, i had no desire to eat up until a couple of days ago.

anyway i think it's 'cause they jostled your guts around and want to make sure everything is in working order. but i don't blame you for sneaking a snack; they're fucking food nazis on the l&d ward!


----------



## gigglebox

btw, you will be SUPER relieved to get home and extablish your own routine. i was going fucking crazy with all the doctors/nurses/lactation specialists/nurses in training...each with their own opinion and each with their own way of doing things. but chances are you'll be woken up by them more than baby...so...i guess maybe i'll see you online during our night parties!

OH! How much does that belly squish fucking suck?!


----------



## gigglebox

one last comment before i go to sleep--

ash, from what i can tell, you totally don't have the uggo baby. but i want more pictures just to make sure ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Not directed at me, but I kind of love squish belly. I want to adopt lots of small pets so they have somewhere to snuggle. it's really like an amazing pillow. I want a squish belly to sleep on.


----------



## Emerald87

PHOTOS?!?!?! why haven't I seen photos yet?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!??!?! GIVE ME PHOTOS OF BUBS


----------



## hoping4girl

I totally just ripped my bp cuff off...it was poking Me. Trying to stay strong for dh, he needs that. I want to see pics too!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh! Mag wasn't bad for Me so far, just makes Me really hot.and makes my eyeballs burn.


----------



## Emerald87

Yay! Burning eyeballs... :huh:


----------



## ashiozz

I'll post more once I have him from the nursery but since I was being induced for three days before we finally want rest... Both of us are exhausted .. but Mitch loves his lil boyyyyy


----------



## ashiozz

Squish belly sucks so bad .. ill have to tell my full birth story tomorrow.. someone link emerald to the pic? I'm on my phone


----------



## ..katie..

im the only one with a vagina so big it can push a baby through...I am sad about my gigantic hoohoo...


----------



## Menelly

Here's a baby pic for you, Em. :)

And yeah, belly squish is bad.

Ash, when I was post csec, the nurse told me "if it sounds good and you think you can keep it down, feel free to eat it. Just remember, puking it back up will suck, so take your time to make sure you can handle it."

Totally had Noodles & Co about 5 hours post csec. I wasn't having anything to do with their beef broth and jello. FOOD DAMMIT. ;)

ETA: I think it's funny that Ash gave birth to someone bigger than my 7 week old. She's BARELY 10lbs now!
 



Attached Files:







ashityler.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> im the only one with a vagina so big it can push a baby through...I am sad about my gigantic hoohoo...

Nah, I'm pretty sure my hoo could have handled 6lbs 6oz. I elected the sunroof when given odds for bleeding out if I had a uterine rupture. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BABY!!! He's absolutely positively ADORABLE!!

I don't blame you Ash for needing rest. You're handling this like a trooper - shouldn't you be all like "FFS I had to go through 3 f-ing days of labour after a week of being late and then they just cut me anyway!?". You are a better person than I hehe.

And Katie, I'm sure you won't be alone in the giant hoohoo club for long; a few of us will join you. Besides, I consider Ash an honourary member due to semi-pushing her gigantuous baby through before he exited via the sunroof :D


----------



## ashiozz

OKAY Im on my Laptop so here's Tyler's full Birth Story: 

Tuesday as you all know I went to see doctor doom, since I was 41 weeks, she said I had two choices, wait another week out and see if I go into labor, or we could start inducing with gels that day. I elected to try for gels, she checked with her hand to see how big she thought he was and her guess was 8lbs .. I thought "oh, Idk if I can do an 8lb baby, but I suppose I can try.." .. So I got in got the gel and immediately was contracting off of just one every 1.5 minutes, to an extent that it made me cry, but the plan was to go home that night so no juice for me Tuesday. I went home at 9pm and was still contracting off of that one gel... Went to sleep woke up on Wednesday and was scheduled to go back for more gel and to spend the night on Wednesday. So I went in at 3 PM as planned, I got the gel and this time no contractions from it.. so I ended up getting all 3 rounds planned. Originally pitocin was supposed to start Thursday morning 5am... but since I got through my gels they decided to do PIT the same night, within 11 minutes, Tyler's heart rate DROPPED.. The nurse ran in and asked Mitch to hit the call button for another nurse, one was messing with his heart sensor and jabbing it into my stomach as the other one put the oxygen mask on me .. I was so terrified I was crying my eyes out and Mitch was also terrified. My mom and his mom ran up and started trying to make me feel better, i moved onto my side and then breathed into my mask for about 20 minutes and he stabilized. I got a shot to stop ALL contracting and then was told we'd see what Dr. Scholten wanted to do. They tried to get her to come in and c-sec that night but she said the drop wasnt that bad and he's stable so we're going to stay the course. So PIT started back up on Thursday morning as originally planned, her guess was he was laying on his cord .. So she didn't seem concerned. I went from 1-28 on the pitocin dosage, i was contracting well and baby Tyler wasn't having that reaction that he had the day before.... until the nurse checked my cervix and poked his head, all the sudden his heart rate dropped again, I got the oxygen and was calm at this point.. By this time I'd gotten the epi because the pain from the pitosin induced contractions was really bad.

Thursday night I slept through most of my contractions , I woke up feeling pressure and like its time to push so I called the nurse in, she said I Was 100% effaced and 9.5 as far as dilation but there was a "lip" she couldn't reach around to touch the baby. Now I believe that was because the baby's head was bigger than they THOUGHT..


Dr . Scholten came in at 6am today and I had no progress further and I got a bad infection in my uterus resulting in a highhhh fever.. I am on antibiotics still for that. so she decided it was time for a c-sec, after 3 days of labor contractions / inductions. 

I cried my eyeballs out and felt like a failure, the whole nine. 

I complied and went to the room and mitch came too, he actually watched. Baby Tyler was extracted from the sunroof and all I Could feel was touch pressure and wiggles but no pain. He cried immediately, which in turn made me cry.

They commented on his size and Dr. Scholten said she obviously made the right call (Though an ultrasound at 40 weeks could have helped... but whatever) ... Dropped him on the scale and hes 10lbs 6 oz and 22.5 inches long. Hes tall but not fat. He's my little man and I love him, I love how much Mitch loves him ;) I want this scar to heal ASAP!


That's his story.. >< love you all.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh my gosh!!! What tough fucking cookies you are!
I'm so, so happy for you, so happy its done for you, so happy you have your baby! And I am so so sorry it sucked that much ass. I think your doctor screwed up big time...could have saved you a bunch of stress.

He's beautiful, ashley, and mitch looks thrilled to be a dad. Also, the picture of tyler? you have gorgeous hair, or what I saw of it.

Get some rest. DO NOT feel like a failure...I couldn't have done what you did. Seriously, I had an easy ass labor and bitched and moaned and felt awful about it. You did amazing <3 <3


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Menelly

I'm with Katie. You are not a failure at all... you worked so hard for that baby, and it's not your fault that they didn't give you a late ultrasound so you could know how big he was! That big ol' baby wasn't coming out any way BUT the sunroof! My Tyler was only 8lb 14oz, and his head was too big, and I'm *not* a tiny person. I can't imagine trying to get over 10lbs out! You're amazing!

I'm sorry about the infection, that blows. :( And the super long induction.

Oh! And the heartrate drops are scary too. I'm glad they got him out for you, and both of you are safe and sound. The incision will start feeling better in a few days. :)


----------



## Emerald87

I agree with the others, those doctors fucked up.

Congrats on your gorgeous tough cookie of a son. That's an epic birth story and I must say even more epic because your occasional updates gave no hint of how seriously fucked up it got at times. You're not the screw up honey, the docs and nurses are truly in this case - in more ways than one - the lack U/S at 40 weeks, the leaving you until 41 weeks and even the infection which is a result of them poking you so much in the vajayjay. I'm rather pissed at them for putting my friend through that when if they had done the U/S it wouldn't have been required as he would have made a quick and safe exit through the sunroof.

I'm glad you guys are safe now and catching up on some rest. Is Tyler on some antibiotics too? Has he seen the Paeds yet?

Please pass on my love and congrats to Mitch. By the sounds of it, he did wonderfully too. I'm impressed that he watched the birth of his son - it takes some epic balls to watch c-sections. He didn't look fat in the pics :) He looks sturdy and tall - a nice healthy bubs.

Is Dr . Scholten Dr. Doom? Because if she is, she can suck my balls (I've ended this post rather classy like, eh?).


----------



## hoping4girl

Ah ash!! What a story!! 10 lbs is hard to push out I'm sure, 8 wasn't a piece of cake I know that!! Congrats he's beautiful!!

I'm eating Jello at midnight...then gonna try to sleep some more. They told Me I might get to eat at one I'm excited!!I want chicken strips!! And I really want to try noodles and Co but don't know what to eat there help Me out!


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> Not directed at me, but I kind of love squish belly. I want to adopt lots of small pets so they have somewhere to snuggle. it's really like an amazing pillow. I want a squish belly to sleep on.




ashiozz said:


> Squish belly sucks so bad .. ill have to tell my full birth story tomorrow.. someone link emerald to the pic? I'm on my phone

sorry, had to clarify by "squish belly fucking sucks", i meant when the doctors squish the squish belly. it is way painful to have mass pressure applied to the part of your body that has just been sliced and diced. 



..katie.. said:


> im the only one with a vagina so big it can push a baby through...I am sad about my gigantic hoohoo...

i wouldn't know since i didn't make it that far :( my guess is i have hips made for this shit. just not the cervix.


Emerald87 said:


> That's an epic birth story and I must say even more epic because your occasional updates gave no hint of how seriously fucked up it got at times.

RIGHT?! a bitch made chick in your situation (like myself) could have a lot to bitch and moan about. you are playing it really cool and i am so impressed! c-sections are NOT easy and i'm so impressed with your entire birth story, even more so than with women who deliver vaginally. no offense katie. because in a way you kind of had both delivery types...if that makes sense.


----------



## Emerald87

Fuck I want noodles so bad right now. Good work Sarah. I'm off to make 2 min noodles.... yum!


EDIT: I just realised how seriously insensitive that was. Holy shit. I'm sorry. I am _not _going to get noodles. I am going to sit here and starve myself for that.


----------



## Emerald87

I suppose they're still being cautious incase they have to slice and dice you sooner than expected. You seem chirpy, how are you _actually _feeling? If it's still chirpy then that's awesome, if not, have a whinge to us :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> RIGHT?! a bitch made chick in your situation (like myself) could have a lot to bitch and moan about. you are playing it really cool and i am so impressed! c-sections are NOT easy and i'm so impressed with your entire birth story, even more so than with women who deliver vaginally. no offense katie. because in a way you kind of had both delivery types...if that makes sense.

Yeh, she's a part of both clubs in my book. Plus a part of the seriously awesome club, and a part of the epic 3 day labour club. Lots of clubs, all seriously cool.


----------



## gigglebox

i second the noodles&co suggestion request. they are starting to pop up around here. i've never tried them though i did stare at their menu for 10 minutes once then finally decided it wasn't a noodles kind of day.


----------



## gigglebox

em--agreed.


----------



## Emerald87

How's Des?


----------



## Emerald87

HELLO LilMrs224............


----------



## gigglebox

THREAD STALKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! reveal yourselves!

des is good. passed out but i'm afraid if i move he's going to wake up again. he's been up since midnight....so 2.5 hours now.


----------



## Emerald87

Can you believe it's almost 12 months since your BFP?!


----------



## Emerald87

173 days to go... this is draaaaaaaaging. I want my bubs - or at least I want these cramps to fuck off.


----------



## hoping4girl

A. I still want noodles, but can't eat for another hour. :( fasting blood sugar. And I feel sick to my tummy cuz I'm so hungry :(
B. I am trying to be.....positive? I honestly don't know how I'm feeling...scared, worried, anxious....lonely...tired. I am hoping she stays in there for 7 more Weeks but....man its gonna be the longest 7 Weeks ever!!


----------



## gigglebox

i can't believe i had a baby before my first wedding anniversary lol


----------



## Kristin52

morning ladies, did I miss anything good? 
I know Ash had her MASSIVE baby! Yay! 

but anything else?


----------



## gigglebox

awwwww sarah :hugs: i wish i could say something comforting. i know 7 weeks seems long but in the scheme of things it's really quite a short period of time...

blah i'm not good at this! but i am glad you get to eat soon :)


----------



## Kristin52

Ryland says Morning!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







556253_328610260540564_100001747797539_777189_1355677093_n.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

my god he is cute! how are you? how is he?


----------



## Kristin52

gigglebox said:


> my god he is cute! how are you? how is he?

I'm doing better :) and he's doing great! 
how are you and you're little one?


----------



## ..katie..

dear god he's so cute kristen. makes me want to coo and rub my feet together.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Oh my gosh!!! What tough fucking cookies you are!
> I'm so, so happy for you, so happy its done for you, so happy you have your baby! And I am so so sorry it sucked that much ass. I think your doctor screwed up big time...could have saved you a bunch of stress.
> 
> He's beautiful, ashley, and mitch looks thrilled to be a dad. Also, the picture of tyler? you have gorgeous hair, or what I saw of it.
> 
> Get some rest. DO NOT feel like a failure...I couldn't have done what you did. Seriously, I had an easy ass labor and bitched and moaned and felt awful about it. You did amazing <3 <3
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!

Yeah once they measured and weighed him I stopped feeling like a failure. The lady in the nursery measured his chest and said no one could've delivered him, he was 26" around the chest. Hes not chubby though cept his cheeks.

His pediatrician thought I had GD, but wasnt diagnosed, checked his blood sugar levels, they were perfect. My guess is I was really 42 weeks or so.. as his heart rate was always low normal during the whole ordeal, so I think that's where the real issue was and they should have either induced earlier or scanned him before putting me through all of that.. but he's here and we're all ok. I wasn't very nice at some points but Im glad it's all over with. If I have anymore kids, my doc is willing to do VBAC but I think I prefer being cut open. I hurt but not too bad, they give me the good pain pills, and I still have my vajayjay all in tact ;) Lia was right, though it was really scary.

Yeah, my hair is pretty, Thank yous ;) but it's not clean, I havent been able to shower since I got her and the nurse said not til tomorrow, but since I can walk I am going to wash it in the sink when I get permission to move all alone. I am off all of the machines except i have to use my IV for the antibiotics im on, they just run them in and unhook me after. I'll also get a whorebath when I Can move and use a washcloth to clean myself up a bit so I Can have guests.. 

I feel like I'm extremely tough and I also feel my doctor should have kept a closer eye, but everything seemed normal, I measured normally, i did gain 40lbs in the end but for having a 10lb baby I dont think that's too bad, I look almost normal already. My boobs are bigger than my tummeh!


----------



## gigglebox

doing well thank you!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I agree with the others, those doctors fucked up.
> 
> Congrats on your gorgeous tough cookie of a son. That's an epic birth story and I must say even more epic because your occasional updates gave no hint of how seriously fucked up it got at times. You're not the screw up honey, the docs and nurses are truly in this case - in more ways than one - the lack U/S at 40 weeks, the leaving you until 41 weeks and even the infection which is a result of them poking you so much in the vajayjay. I'm rather pissed at them for putting my friend through that when if they had done the U/S it wouldn't have been required as he would have made a quick and safe exit through the sunroof.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are safe now and catching up on some rest. Is Tyler on some antibiotics too? Has he seen the Paeds yet?
> 
> Please pass on my love and congrats to Mitch. By the sounds of it, he did wonderfully too. I'm impressed that he watched the birth of his son - it takes some epic balls to watch c-sections. He didn't look fat in the pics :) He looks sturdy and tall - a nice healthy bubs.
> 
> Is Dr . Scholten Dr. Doom? Because if she is, she can suck my balls (I've ended this post rather classy like, eh?).

Dr. Scholten is dr. doom, and yes, she felt bad. She told me next time she's keeping a CLOSE eye on me. I dont think I'll use her next time I get pregnant if there is a next time.. 

Tyler has seen his pediatrician, everything looked fine and his lungs are clear but the nursery is having issues regulating his temperature and he keeps getting too cold so theyve got him wrapped in about five blankets, Im hoping that gets better in the next few days and wonder if it has to do with the fever I had. 

I do agree that they messed up, but I also don't think anyone expected Tyler to be that big. He's very sturdy though, and I'm actually proud I kept him alive in there as long as he did, and also glad I didnt get talked into keeping him in another week, I had a feeling something bad would have happened..


----------



## ..katie..

Ash, you're my hero, just so you know. Like, holy damn.
I'm glad you get that you're extremely tough. because yeaaah, you are.

If you have more kids, get a different fucking doctor, or I will move to arizona and stand menecingly (sp im sure) behind them at every single one of your doctor appointments.


----------



## gigglebox

yay for pre-preggers body!

my ginat baby judge sludged up his pants again :( lol


----------



## gigglebox

tough is right! ash we may have to call you nails now.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> tough is right! ash we may have to call you nails now.

or cookie. or overcooked broccoli.


----------



## gigglebox

really? i always imagined overcooked broccoli would be all mush...

i like cookie though. 

i feel trumped with the birth story lol

ask what is his head circumference?


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> A. I still want noodles, but can't eat for another hour. :( fasting blood sugar. And I feel sick to my tummy cuz I'm so hungry :(
> B. I am trying to be.....positive? I honestly don't know how I'm feeling...scared, worried, anxious....lonely...tired. I am hoping she stays in there for 7 more Weeks but....man its gonna be the longest 7 Weeks ever!!

Aww Sarah, You're being tough too, I Can't imagine being in your shoes right now :( 

**Squish** 



Yes Laura, belly squishing post c-section is what I meant sucks bad hardcore. It hurt like hell..NOT comfy at all.


Theyve finally stopped doing that to me today. >< Im off pitocin too to shrink my uterus, Still bleeding but they think I'll only bleed a few days, I got vacuumed ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> really? i always imagined overcooked broccoli would be all mush...
> 
> i like cookie though.
> 
> i feel trumped with the birth story lol
> 
> ask what is his head circumference?

I have no idea what it is .. Mitch knew but he cant remember.. Hopefully we can find out at some point today...


----------



## ashiozz

Im glad Des is doing good, Kristin your son is SO CUTE, he's got the cutest lil face...


Lia, how is Kesslie doing, And also, Katie how is your lil man?!

I think the babies need a play date. furreal..

Emerald, You seem to be a lot more optimistic about your bubs lately, that makes me happy :) 

The nursery came in to tell me baby Tyler is a very mellow baby :) lmao


----------



## gigglebox

des' was 14.5, i'd love a comparison to see if it's a giant baby thing or a big headed family thing.


----------



## gigglebox

i'm telling you, we should all meet up one day and each of us record our own journey. then we put all the footage together and sell it to lifetime. or TLC.

"they found each other online. they were brought together by close gestational age. they came together in vegas. lifetime movie network presents the true story of women looking for support during the craziest transition of their lives. The Baby Diaries." lol


----------



## ashiozz

We would be totally rich!!! :) 

I love it... The hospital blocked facebook on their guest network. Im stuck here for three days and get no facebooks? Wtf?


----------



## gigglebox

lame! i think other people are updating for you lol


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao i got a mobile hotspot going. 


So my hospital actually treated me how my mom was with her labor with me and Im wondering if it's a west coast thing? I was allowed to have jello, sprite, otter pops, all of that while I was in labor, just no solids 0.o So I could have more than just ice chips -- I can't complain with that, but do all hospitals do this now or is it a west coast thing?


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Im glad Des is doing good, Kristin your son is SO CUTE, he's got the cutest lil face...
> 
> 
> Lia, how is Kesslie doing, And also, Katie how is your lil man?!
> 
> I think the babies need a play date. furreal..
> 
> Emerald, You seem to be a lot more optimistic about your bubs lately, that makes me happy :)
> 
> The nursery came in to tell me baby Tyler is a very mellow baby :) lmao

Patrick is good. He's in 3month shirts/jammies (he's too long to fit in 0-3) and newborn pants, which turn into shorts. We had a sort of rough night last night. He senses when I'm emo i guess. HE CHOKED THIS MORNING AND I THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA DIE AND I PANICKED AND THREW HIM AT MY MOM. which means I probably shouldn't ever be alone with children.

Yes, playdate. I agree. We could drop them off at a daycare in vegas in, i dunno, november? =)


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i'm telling you, we should all meet up one day and each of us record our own journey. then we put all the footage together and sell it to lifetime. or TLC.
> 
> "they found each other online. they were brought together by close gestational age. they came together in vegas. lifetime movie network presents the true story of women looking for support during the craziest transition of their lives. The Baby Diaries." lol

Sisterhood of the travelling babies.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Lmao i got a mobile hotspot going.
> 
> 
> So my hospital actually treated me how my mom was with her labor with me and Im wondering if it's a west coast thing? I was allowed to have jello, sprite, otter pops, all of that while I was in labor, just no solids 0.o So I could have more than just ice chips -- I can't complain with that, but do all hospitals do this now or is it a west coast thing?

Well, in wyoming, or at least my hospital, I was only allowed ice chips, and that was only until my heart decided it wasn't going to do its thang. then I wasn't allowed anything. The U let my pre-e, 28week friend EAT during labor. Like food. Not even hospital food with low sodium and shit, and that's in Utah. So I am not exactly sure lol


----------



## ..katie..

Ash, I love your sig =)


----------



## ashiozz

<3 i am going to write up his birth story for his baby book. I want him to know how loved he is and how hard mommy tried to get him into this world. =)


I would REALLY like a shower, asap. ><


----------



## ashiozz

Vegas in november sounds awesome. Gives me time to lose my extra weight, not sure how much i need to lose yet 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

i think you'd look amazing even if you gained 50 lbs between now and november. jussayin.

and i love the baby book idea =)


----------



## ashiozz

Eh, I think I'll aim for 40lbs of weight loss and see where I Go from there, but I havent weighed myself since after having tyler and Im losing water left and right already.

I also have anemia, apparently, which I did not during pregnancy, so they're putting me on some iron pills.

Oddly its normal for me to be low on iron NOT pregnant, but when I am pregnant, my iron levels are fine .. is that not ass backwards?


So Nov 13 = your birthday which is on a Tuesday this year -.- So we could do the 16-19th.. thatd be schweet... :)


----------



## gigglebox

i was keeping a pregnancy journal but kind of dropped it after awhile...i just never found time or energy to write in it. but i want to keep writing in it through his childhood years and give it to him when/if he ever decides to have kids of his own. or maybe i'll give it to his future wife/husband to chew through ;) he's sure to be a future trouble makers as hubs and i weren't exactly angels...

my hospital let me eat popsicles and ice chips.


----------



## gigglebox

katie your dude's in 3 mo's too?! geebus, how long IS he?!!!


----------



## gigglebox

god i really wish i had the means to ACTUALLY come out to vegas :( sadly i cannot, and even if i could afford a flight, i'll have to save the expense for a trip to cali for my BIL's wedding :(


----------



## ashiozz

I wanted to keep a pregnancy journal but I never did, esp with his kidneys being enlarged and all that drama.. Now with his labor, this baby is surprisingly laid back considering all he's been through, the nursery calls him their gentle giant, and say hes very mellow. He didn't even cry during his circumcision. I am soooo proud of my little monster :)

I wonder why some hospitals let jello and popsicles and broth and some don't? thats odd to me.


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> Ah ash!! What a story!! 10 lbs is hard to push out I'm sure, 8 wasn't a piece of cake I know that!! Congrats he's beautiful!!
> 
> I'm eating Jello at midnight...then gonna try to sleep some more. They told Me I might get to eat at one I'm excited!!I want chicken strips!! And I really want to try noodles and Co but don't know what to eat there help Me out!

I love their buttered noodles with parmesian chicken and extra spices. :)

You have someone who can bring you Noodles? If not, I'm always looking for an excuse to get more. <wink wink> I could totally bring some up to you! I actually have an appt at the VA on... Thurs I think. I could totally stop by if you're bored.


----------



## gigglebox

"gentle giant" is too freaking cute. 

how is your incision site feeling?


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> A. I still want noodles, but can't eat for another hour. :( fasting blood sugar. And I feel sick to my tummy cuz I'm so hungry :(
> B. I am trying to be.....positive? I honestly don't know how I'm feeling...scared, worried, anxious....lonely...tired. I am hoping she stays in there for 7 more Weeks but....man its gonna be the longest 7 Weeks ever!!

Don't be lonely! Seriously hon. I am 20 min away from the U. Maybe 30 min in super shitty traffic. I can be up there any time you need a hand to hold, food to eat, or a girlfriend to bitch with. I'm sure it's gonna be super hard away from your family for these weeks... please, please, feel free to lean on me and Katie.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i can't believe i had a baby before my first wedding anniversary lol

I beat you. ;) I had my baby in March and today is 1 year since I've MET Dustin. LOL!! Last year today was our very first date, lunch at Olive Garden. We seriously haven't been apart since... we first met. We spent every night together, moved in in a few days, etc.

But so so glad to know I'm not the only crazy one! LOL


----------



## gigglebox

wow! so how did you know he was the one? did you guys get pregnant intentionally (excuse me if that's too intrusive of a question)?

i knew hubs was "The one" when i spent every day with him and never got sick of his company. i get super overwhelmed and feel smothered when i spend too much time with people. this was also true in my past relationships. but for some reason i could not (still can't) get enough of hubs!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> god i really wish i had the means to ACTUALLY come out to vegas :( sadly i cannot, and even if i could afford a flight, i'll have to save the expense for a trip to cali for my BIL's wedding :(

You're in DC, right? I can see if I can finagle buddy passes from friends that still work for JetBlue. It'd require a stop in Boston, but hey... it'd be like $100 round trip. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

ASHLEY I COMMAND MORE SQUEE FROM YOU. our newborn squee levels are dangerously low.


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> god i really wish i had the means to ACTUALLY come out to vegas :( sadly i cannot, and even if i could afford a flight, i'll have to save the expense for a trip to cali for my BIL's wedding :(
> 
> You're in DC, right? I can see if I can finagle buddy passes from friends that still work for JetBlue. It'd require a stop in Boston, but hey... it'd be like $100 round trip. ;)Click to expand...

well, about 30 minutes outside DC. that would be sweet...(squishes fear of flying to the back of her mind).

seriously though, lifetime movie. we can get sponsored, maybe they'll pay for all travel expenses! :thumbup:


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> wow! so how did you know he was the one? did you guys get pregnant intentionally (excuse me if that's too intrusive of a question)?
> 
> i knew hubs was "The one" when i spent every day with him and never got sick of his company. i get super overwhelmed and feel smothered when i spend too much time with people. this was also true in my past relationships. but for some reason i could not (still can't) get enough of hubs!

Honestly? We just knew it was right. We were planning our wedding by day 2. And yep, Kesslie was planned, down to temping and using ovulation kits. I actually had a chemical the first month we were together, and that got us on the "we should have a baby" kick. ;) (Although when people ask if she was planned, I always reply "it was that or swallow...")

He's like the non-autistic sane version of me... and is somehow totally able to deal with meltdowns and insanity. It works really well. :)


----------



## ..katie..

there's just way too much sweet going on in this thread right now. I need to go get insulin.

Even if we don't go to vegas, its a fun pipe dream =)
SARAH LISTEN TO LIA. Seriously, what the hell is the point of having strangers living near you if you dont USE THEM??? (i could have worded that better)
Laura, he was 20.5 inches at birth. i would guess he's longer now, since he fit in newborns at birth, and thats long gone. At his emergency dr appt for his vaginallycrushedheadsyndrome, he weighed 7lbs, 4oz at 11 days old, versus his 6-14 at birth and 7 days.
Lia-happy anniversary thing! sort of! =D seriously so cute I could puke.


Ash. Pictures. Now.

or when youre feeling up to it, i guess =)


----------



## gigglebox

dawwwwwwwwwwwww i love it, i love the "we just knew" thing because, when you know, you know! and some people just can't wrap their brain around that. i think it's awesome. you guys are totally owning the dharma and greg thing :haha:

i just traded sex for a nap.


----------



## Menelly

Hmm... and hubby just laid down for a nap... I should collect on some sex!! LOL

Sorry I gave you cavities from sweetness Katie. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

...i want sex.


----------



## gigglebox

...i'll have sex with you.

that offer is always there you know. when the hell are you going to collect?

lucky for me the sex trade was in my favor; i was the one who got sex AND a nap! and now i have squee. but hold on while i upload it.


----------



## ..katie..

i heart squeeisms.

And when you get to my state or i get to yours. but I will probably collect. just warning you.


----------



## gigglebox

Des and me :) Des has some kind of expression on his face...and mommy still needs to lose her face chub. i can't WAIT to work out again! i wonder if they have any of those baby/mommy work out classes around here...? anyone heard of them or know anyone who's done them?

Des on his play mat with daddy!

Des on his play mat in his 3 month onsie :D one wonders how long that thing is going to fit...Ash's mega baby can already probably fit in 3 monthers lol


----------



## gigglebox

note; by "lose face chub" i really mean "lose EVERYWHERE chub". i'm back up to what i was prior to losing weight for my wedding (which is about +30lbs).


----------



## ..katie..

oh my hell you both are adorable. Well, he's adorable. You already know how I feel about you.

Seriously, your hair is fantastic.


the only classes like that offered here is Zumba, and thats only because they let you bring your babywraps in with you. *sigh*


HI CAMLET! Come say hi!


----------



## ..katie..

i never thought i'd say this, but i'm losing weight too fast. I'm getting all dizzy and shit, and nothing fits because I am le dumbass. Also my eyebags are taking over my face.


----------



## ..katie..

OMFG I JUST REALIZED THATS NOT A SKULL AND CROSSBONES!!!!! AWWWW!!!!!

(text so everything can be capital.)


----------



## gigglebox

well, you should probably force yourself to eat a *little* something at least. eat some meat, or a little bread since bodies like carbs to function. then chase that with some vitamins.


----------



## gigglebox

lol; yes, my friend's family is OBSESSED with disney stuff. like, it's a little unhealthy. they even have an entire china cabinet filled with disney figurines. she got me that onesie and another one that's white with mickey silhouettes all over it.


----------



## ..katie..

I had a pb&j today, and am going to have a burrito tonight.

I tried One A Day Women's 50+ last night because i figured calcium would be good? it was terrible. I think it made me puke. Back to regular prenatals lmao


----------



## gigglebox

ewwwwwww. yeah that can't be good. 

so we just got back from taking the boys for a walk. though the path was rocky and jostled the shit out of des (in his stroller) it made him pass right out. this damn baby has been snoozing all day! so i guess i'll see you all on the late night shift.


----------



## gigglebox

i made it to the bedroom and Des was all, "JUST KIDDING!"


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> i'm telling you, we should all meet up one day and each of us record our own journey. then we put all the footage together and sell it to lifetime. or TLC.
> 
> "they found each other online. they were brought together by close gestational age. they came together in vegas. lifetime movie network presents the true story of women looking for support during the craziest transition of their lives. The Baby Diaries." lol

If we're making a proper hollywood movie, I dibs Anne Hathaway playing me.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Vegas in november sounds awesome. Gives me time to lose my extra weight, not sure how much i need to lose yet 0.o

Can't make it sorry. Either bubs will be still in me if she's as stubborn as tyler or she'll be all new and tiny so I can't leave her. Plus I'll still be fat and flabby.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm still catching up but I wanted to add that I may be following Ash's path of a ginormous baby because I'm definitely feeling kicks now, at 15 weeks.


----------



## hoping4girl

Hey :) I was trying to catch up but my battery is about to die so thought a quick update for now :) its a good day baby wise, she is still in there!! No contractions. and mycrotchety old nurse has Me on a freaking diet! Stupid. Can't wait till she leaves. 
I am better now, my mom got here and hubby is taking the day off, but I would love visitors too! I'm in room 2316 ;) hubby has to go back to green river to get some stuff in order there, will be back on wed with the camper and back for the weekend. Hopefully. If he can take the week off. :) ok gotta go phone is in the red!! :) thanks ladies!!


----------



## gigglebox

anne hathaway *drooooooooool*

sarah so glad you and baby are doing great! i'm super sad now that i'm on the east coast :( if you guys actually meet you're going to have to ease my curiosity and tell me how it went!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i'm telling you, we should all meet up one day and each of us record our own journey. then we put all the footage together and sell it to lifetime. or TLC.
> 
> "they found each other online. they were brought together by close gestational age. they came together in vegas. lifetime movie network presents the true story of women looking for support during the craziest transition of their lives. The Baby Diaries." lol
> 
> If we're making a proper hollywood movie, I dibs Anne Hathaway playing me.Click to expand...

I request Mila Kunis as me. We actually look similar, if she were fat.


----------



## gigglebox

calling thora birch. this will be a weird casting.

wolfy's hair is starting to fall out :cry: i'm going to be super sad if it grows back blond


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Hey :) I was trying to catch up but my battery is about to die so thought a quick update for now :) its a good day baby wise, she is still in there!! No contractions. and mycrotchety old nurse has Me on a freaking diet! Stupid. Can't wait till she leaves.
> I am better now, my mom got here and hubby is taking the day off, but I would love visitors too! I'm in room 2316 ;) hubby has to go back to green river to get some stuff in order there, will be back on wed with the camper and back for the weekend. Hopefully. If he can take the week off. :) ok gotta go phone is in the red!! :) thanks ladies!!

when are visiting hours?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> calling thora birch. this will be a weird casting.
> 
> wolfy's hair is starting to fall out :cry: i'm going to be super sad if it grows back blond

he'll still look like a little wolf man. an adorable, blonde little wolf man.


----------



## Emerald87

Glad to hear bubs is still inside 

So ladies, who will play you?

I'm thinking Milla Jovovich for Laura - she can totally pull off the awesome hair.
Scarlett Johansson for Ash me thinks?
I'll keep brain storming for Katie, lia I think I've only heard your voice.
You'll all have to give me your ideas.

Oh, and what actor will play your OH??

P.S. Laura, Des is the spitting image of his Daddy. Colin giggled at the resemblance. He's ultra damn cute. I wants to noms him!!!! (Your son, that is lol)

Sorry for dodgy post and not addressing everyone, on phone. Post aimed at all!!


----------



## Emerald87

Mila Kunis!!!!!! That's perfect Katie!!


----------



## Emerald87

Thora birch is hot. Works for me.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Mila Kunis!!!!!! That's perfect Katie!!

Thank you. Something about being obscenely slavic that does it, methinks.


FOB...would have to be hugh jackman? When I met him, he had Wolverine sideburns. It actually worked really well. Plus, it'd be awesome to see someone playing ME having anything to do with HJ...that sexy, sexy beast. mmmmmmm.


----------



## ..katie..

speaking of hugh jackman, im watching xmen to compensate for the fact that i havent yet seen the avengers.


----------



## hoping4girl

I have no idea when visiting hours are... Am I supposed to know that? :) heres some good news: thry took Me off the 1800 calorie diet and upped it to 2600 :) i'm no longer on adiet!!


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> speaking of hugh jackman, im watching xmen to compensate for the fact that i havent yet seen the avengers.

I watched that too :)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I'm still catching up but I wanted to add that I may be following Ash's path of a ginormous baby because I'm definitely feeling kicks now, at 15 weeks.

Careful. That's when I started to feel kicks. His head is 14.25 in circumference.. for Laura


----------



## Emerald87

Sarah, Ash, who do you want playing you in our epic movie production?


----------



## ashiozz

I feel like Scarlet Johansen is epic enough to play me ;) lmao that works. I just got done crying over feeling like a failure because I hurt too much to get up and change my baby :( 

.... guh....


----------



## ..katie..

Poor thing. Other than that, how is hormone dump treating you?


----------



## Emerald87

Oh honey :-( did Mitch take over for you? Good daddy experience


----------



## ashiozz

Its been fine actually, Everytime I look at him I Cry because i love him SO much and I went through SO much to get him here, but he was worth it.

My incision hurts like a mofo, but Im able to get up and walk so they say Im making good progress.. however Im still on antibiotics because I had a bad infection in my uterus... >< My doctor came to look at my incision, she said it looks good, its on the bigger side for a C sec but she said it was still really small for a 10 lb baby so i should be happy with the results 

I don't feel any baby blues, i do feel empty? Like my companion is no longer in my tummeh all the time.. >< 

That's about it.. but hes right here so i can hold him all I wanna.

Hes my little man.


----------



## ashiozz

Mitch is doing A LOT for Tyler right now :) He's doing a great job. I just feel left out because I can't help like I want to. =/ Mommy fail.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm so jealous and you're such an amazing mummy. I wants to cuddle mine hehe
You just seem so in love  I can't wait

How's the breastfeeding? Is it easier since he's on the bigger side?

EDIT: NO MUMMY FAIL!!! Daddy win, yes, but there is NO fail anywhere >:- (


----------



## ..katie..

random off topic sidenote...

i'm seriously about to go all high school drama queen on the girl (17!!!) my son's father is fucking.

WTF i didn't like high school drama IN HIGH SCHOOL, why do i want to get all bitchy now?? and she's too young for me to hit!! GAH.


----------



## ..katie..

Ash, you're so sweet. you make me all kissyfeely on patrick lol. good job again <3


----------



## Emerald87

They're never too young to bitchslap ;-)


----------



## gigglebox

hmm...guess it's just a large head thing.

i like our casting. i think hubs would have to be played by seth rogan. burly yet horribly attractive (at least he's on my "list").

ash. no offense, but i think part of that failure mentality IS partially hormone explosion. i had a lot of weepy moments due to feeling inadequate taking care of des (especially since breast feeding also wasn't working out). you have to realize that you're the one who has done the hardest job yet! hell you're only 2 days out from major f-ing surgery. i think you will feel like way less of a fail mom with each passing day as you regain mobility and start to heal. 

anyway how is breastfeeding going?


----------



## gigglebox

what is he doing w/ a 17 yo? and what did she do to get on your shit list?

morning em!


----------



## Emerald87

Goodmorning lovely!!!


----------



## gigglebox

how are things? today i was reminded that waters flushes in a different direction down there. i also learned from daniel tosh that kangaroos can't jump backwards. is that true? i don't want to end up in a battle with one and lose due to faulty information on fight tactics.


----------



## ashiozz

breast feeding is on hold.. nothinnng comes out for him.. so we're both frustrated and im going to try using just my pump. I dont think he has the patience for me to breast feed right now.


----------



## gigglebox

not biting my nails has been the hardest habit i've ever had to break. even worse than quitting smoking.


----------



## ashiozz

Katie :( I thought you were getting along with his gf, whatd she do?! We will beat her!

I think the failure as a mom part is actually my personality. I am such a fighter and I try so hard to accomplish everything that when I absolutely cannot do something due to a physical limitation, I break down. This is one of my worst flaws.. but it happens. :(


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> breast feeding is on hold.. nothinnng comes out for him.. so we're both frustrated and im going to try using just my pump. I dont think he has the patience for me to breast feed right now.

:/ des didn't either and i would get so frustrated and cry because he did NOT have the patience to latch and feed and would scream at the boob. maybe that's a big baby thing too :haha: he's much happier on bottles and there's nothing wrong with that. just keep up with pumping regularly (i slacked on it and i think it contributed to me drying up earlier...not that i'm totally dry, but i digress.)


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: well birthing a nearly 10 and a half pounds child is bound to take some physical toll, sadly. but you're doing great and i think you'll be surprised how fast mobility comes back--at least enough to take care of tyler.

now, don't you just want to kick those bitches who say "your body won't grow a baby it can't deliver!" i HATED that comment before birth when i was considering a section due to his estimated size. ****s.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> how are things? today i was reminded that waters flushes in a different direction down there. i also learned from daniel tosh that kangaroos can't jump backwards. is that true? i don't want to end up in a battle with one and lose due to faulty information on fight tactics.

I'm ok. Plodding along I suppose.

Yeh, they can't jump backwards but they make up for that with their huge f-ing tail. If it's not the kick that kills you it's the tail slap - they're a real fighting machine.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> :hugs: well birthing a nearly 10 and a half pounds child is bound to take some physical toll, sadly. but you're doing great and i think you'll be surprised how fast mobility comes back--at least enough to take care of tyler.
> 
> now, don't you just want to kick those bitches who say "your body won't grow a baby it can't deliver!" i HATED that comment before birth when i was considering a section due to his estimated size. ****s.

I've never heard that saying and they can go fuck themselves. They clearly don't understand anatomy. Do they not realise this is why some women died before surgical intervention?


----------



## gigglebox

yeah, it's quite a biased opinion but i've seen it tons of times. i actually went back to that thread to quote it...here's one:

"Our body's don't generally produce babies that are too big for us to deliver naturally. The healing and recovery is much quicker. And way less stressful on our bodies and our baby's. "

thanks woman who has never given birth! :flower:

obviously she's never heard of complications during vaginal births. or of a 4th degree tear *shudder*


----------



## gigglebox

katie i had another dream about you last night. this has got to stop. i woke up from it, thought about how i should write it down, and instead rolled over and passed back out. all i remember now is your family moved here into a neighboring city. you all lived in some huge townhouse that had 2 stair cases. you also had a special needs young either brother or cousin...and something about a red article of clothing (possibly a t-shirt, possibly a cape). i think i was going with your family somewhere but the rest of the dream is pretty fuzzy.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Afternoon ladies. The way you guys speak about your teeny babies is SO cute. Makes me all broody again. I looooove the new baby stage, difficult though it was at times <3 Big squeezes from me (nevermind that I'm a totally random stranger or anything!) lol.. x


----------



## gigglebox

hi kaz! thanks for the squeeze :)

is your baby shop closed? or are you thinking of more in the future?

also my coworker is due for twins come September. any advice?


----------



## Emerald87

You're not a stranger anymore - you're a part of our weird posse!


----------



## Emerald87

I need to be slapped. I'm f-ing anxious again. Thank god I see the midwife Tuesday, I'm going to get my (government's) money's worth by keeping her there for hours asking questions and getting after hours contact information.

P.S. HELP ME: Any particular questions I should ask him/her?


----------



## hoping4girl

Its 5 in the morning! And i'm hungry again! grr!! :) ok I think I read everything but probably won't remember it all :) someone to play Me....hmmm...i.have no idea. I'm no good at that kind of stuff :) who ever is willing I guess. :) 

My night time nurses rock they got Me off my diet :) yippee!!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and I really want to say thank you to all of you for being so supportive, I could not get through this without you!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh em i'm no good at questions either....I kinda suck at that stuff and only think of things at home!! Just keep a running list of anything you think of so you can take it in is my advice!


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks lovely.
And we're here for you every second. I'll be here when the others are asleep :) I'm so proud that you're so positive - I've been worried for you my lovely but you being positive is keeping me positive (hahahahaha - isn't it suppose to be the other way around?!). Either way all loves and hugs for you. Ultimately, I know everything is going to be fine :)


----------



## Emerald87

I haven't seen your face, but from your avatar body shot it's pretty MILF like so maybe Angie Jolie?


----------



## Emerald87

Sarah, my lovely, you're going to need some funnies to keep you going through the bed rest. Take a look at the following:
www.failbook.failblog.org and go from there - I highly recommend the Failbook and the Win parts of the website.

To start you off, this is funny: https://failblog.org/2012/05/05/epic-fail-fail-nation-what-does-that-say-fail/


----------



## gigglebox

sarah why were you on a diet in the first place?

i love my some fail blog! i've spent many hours when i should have been working on that site...


----------



## gigglebox

i think of our thread as a tumbleweed, collecting awesomeness as it rolls.


----------



## Emerald87

Strangest analogy ever, but it works hehe. Midnight - sleep time.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Katie :( I thought you were getting along with his gf, whatd she do?! We will beat her!
> 
> I think the failure as a mom part is actually my personality. I am such a fighter and I try so hard to accomplish everything that when I absolutely cannot do something due to a physical limitation, I break down. This is one of my worst flaws.. but it happens. :(

this is humiliating and irrational...but she liked a picture of my kid.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie i had another dream about you last night. this has got to stop. i woke up from it, thought about how i should write it down, and instead rolled over and passed back out. all i remember now is your family moved here into a neighboring city. you all lived in some huge townhouse that had 2 stair cases. you also had a special needs young either brother or cousin...and something about a red article of clothing (possibly a t-shirt, possibly a cape). i think i was going with your family somewhere but the rest of the dream is pretty fuzzy.

i love it


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> yeah, it's quite a biased opinion but i've seen it tons of times. i actually went back to that thread to quote it...here's one:
> 
> "Our body's don't generally produce babies that are too big for us to deliver naturally. The healing and recovery is much quicker. And way less stressful on our bodies and our baby's. "
> 
> thanks woman who has never given birth! :flower:
> 
> obviously she's never heard of complications during vaginal births. or of a 4th degree tear *shudder*

:dohh: Yeah -- cuz Laura, neither one of us makes for a giant woman, but our babies were definitely big ones, I doubt very seriously ANYONE could have naturally birthed mine, but my body produced him. I grows em healthy apparently ;) 

He does not fit newborn clothes, or diapers, Im going to box up all my newborn stuff and send it to my cousin as she's having a boy too :(

That comment irritates me, how would your body KNOW it cant deliver a baby due to size and when would it tell baby to stop growing? That doesnt make any sense.. -.-


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Katie :( I thought you were getting along with his gf, whatd she do?! We will beat her!
> 
> I think the failure as a mom part is actually my personality. I am such a fighter and I try so hard to accomplish everything that when I absolutely cannot do something due to a physical limitation, I break down. This is one of my worst flaws.. but it happens. :(
> 
> this is humiliating and irrational...but she liked a picture of my kid.Click to expand...


Hm, Could this be a hormone thing or you wanting her not to be near your son?

I could understand you not wanting Tyson to put Patrick near every random woman he decides to stick his dick in.. and I know its not easy to watch FOB be with someone else =/ ESP a freaking kid. He needs to grow up and be in a real. adult. relationship. ... but I digress, I'll try to be nicer to him because I'm really impressed he's been good to Patrick...... 

I'm sorry the bitch liked a photo of your son 0.o want I should kick her ass?


----------



## ..katie..

its very immature of me, but its like 'okay, you have my boyfriend...now you want my kid??'...seriously very high school. oh well. i'm going to get over it. trying this new fake-it-til-i-make-it happy thing? it'll work.


ash, pumping is wonderful. its weird with the supply thing, as it changes a lot, but honestly i love it. it is rather time consuming though...but its definately nice to see intake and not just guess.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Mitch is doing A LOT for Tyler right now :) He's doing a great job. I just feel left out because I can't help like I want to. =/ Mommy fail.

No mommy fail! The perk of coming out the sunroof is you get waited on hand and foot for weeks. Embrace and enjoy it! I don't think I changed one of Kesslie's diapers until Dustin had to go back to work! LOL


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> random off topic sidenote...
> 
> i'm seriously about to go all high school drama queen on the girl (17!!!) my son's father is fucking.
> 
> WTF i didn't like high school drama IN HIGH SCHOOL, why do i want to get all bitchy now?? and she's too young for me to hit!! GAH.

Can't you just get him thrown in jail for statutory instead? Just sayin'...


----------



## ..katie..

well, yeah, but then i'd feel bad. plus AoC in wy is 16 unless the parents flip the fuck out. her parents like him. Sigh.



On a side note, Patrick has been having really terrible gas. Like, really, really terrible. Gas drops work for about an hour, but I feel bad, and I'm kind of worried. He's on a mix of breastmilk and formula (since i'm all of a sudden not producing like I was...he gets about 4oz of formula a day) and it just started bothering him the other day. Whats up? help! lol


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> breast feeding is on hold.. nothinnng comes out for him.. so we're both frustrated and im going to try using just my pump. I dont think he has the patience for me to breast feed right now.
> 
> :/ des didn't either and i would get so frustrated and cry because he did NOT have the patience to latch and feed and would scream at the boob. maybe that's a big baby thing too :haha: he's much happier on bottles and there's nothing wrong with that. just keep up with pumping regularly (i slacked on it and i think it contributed to me drying up earlier...not that i'm totally dry, but i digress.)Click to expand...

You know, I think there's probably some truth to the bigger baby theory. Babies are born with a tummy the size of a small marble, so less than a teaspoon of colostrum fills them up. But maybe bigger babies have slightly bigger tummies (that'd make sense, right?) so they get a bit more frustrated with the teaspoon of colostrum a mommy makes? Especially since, with a c-sec, it's COMPLETELY normal for milk to take 5 days to come in. Maybe a bigger baby gets madder about that? I dunno.

Kesslie was a bit pissy when she was born about not having much to nom. I just kept her at my breast pretty much 24/7. That baby was always nursing. (Wait, what's this "was" business... she almost still is. She's 7.5 weeks and still nursing every 2 hours. Yay tongue tie.)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> You're not a stranger anymore - you're a part of our weird posse!

If she wants to be part of the posse, she needs to pick who's playing her in the movie.

BTW, mine is Sandra Bullock. I was told I used to look like her when I was cute and skinny. I just need to lose well over 100lbs to look like her again. LOL!

I vote Paul Rudd for my hubby, but he whined and wants Paul Walker instead. ;)


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> Oh em i'm no good at questions either....I kinda suck at that stuff and only think of things at home!! Just keep a running list of anything you think of so you can take it in is my advice!

Hey, Sarah, can you ask if kids are allowed on the L&D ward with you? I need to find out if I can bring Kesslie or if I need to head up there before my hubby goes to work (which would likely be tomorrow then.)

LMK!


----------



## ..katie..

Do I just have a bottomless pit of a kid, then? He's been eating monsterous amounts since day 3.... O_O

Lia, not only are you resident Boobage Advisor, you're also apparently now resident Baby Nutritionist.



my foot is asleeeeep


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> well, yeah, but then i'd feel bad. plus AoC in wy is 16 unless the parents flip the fuck out. her parents like him. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, Patrick has been having really terrible gas. Like, really, really terrible. Gas drops work for about an hour, but I feel bad, and I'm kind of worried. He's on a mix of breastmilk and formula (since i'm all of a sudden not producing like I was...he gets about 4oz of formula a day) and it just started bothering him the other day. Whats up? help! lol

You can grab some Fenugreek if you find yourself in a real town anytime soon. It'll help immensely with production. ;) 

Possible he's sensitive to the cows milk protein in formula? Possible you ate something like citrus that makes him gassy? Is he super gassy without the formula?


----------



## ashiozz

I think the big baby theory is spot on, PLUS the issue Csection creates for milk letdown.. so when I get home we're going to try pumping. My mom had an issue where her milk NEVER came in, so I am terrified that might happen but Im mostly going to stick to it. If I can get it into a bottle, he might be happier with that.. and I'll be happier with him not on formula, but we'll see what works. Im still going with the flow as far as parenting goes and I'm going to do what he wants me to, I can be baby led.

Katie =/ Im sorry you feel like she's stealing your life. I know it's probably because you would like Patrick to have his whole family... together... but Tyson sucks anyways so she can haves him, but my god if she ever mentions really wanting your child.. I will bitchslap the hell out of her for you =) Promise.

Sarah, How are you feeling? Is baby doing okay in there still? Are they giving you more than jello??

<3 *Squish* You can do it momma, I know it **passes some strength to yous**


----------



## gigglebox

god help us all if tyson's new whore calls him her "kinda step son" or ANYTHING along those lines...scratch that, god help HER.

you know, i'm pretty pissed right now that this is the first i've heard that c-sections can hinder milk let-down. no one had ever mentioned that to me. i feel like maybe i would have felt like less of a failure had someone at the hospital told me that...


----------



## gigglebox

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> yeah, it's quite a biased opinion but i've seen it tons of times. i actually went back to that thread to quote it...here's one:
> 
> "Our body's don't generally produce babies that are too big for us to deliver naturally. The healing and recovery is much quicker. And way less stressful on our bodies and our baby's. "
> 
> thanks woman who has never given birth! :flower:
> 
> obviously she's never heard of complications during vaginal births. or of a 4th degree tear *shudder*
> 
> :dohh: Yeah -- cuz Laura, neither one of us makes for a giant woman, but our babies were definitely big ones, I doubt very seriously ANYONE could have naturally birthed mine, but my body produced him. I grows em healthy apparently ;)
> 
> He does not fit newborn clothes, or diapers, Im going to box up all my newborn stuff and send it to my cousin as she's having a boy too :(
> 
> That comment irritates me, how would your body KNOW it cant deliver a baby due to size and when would it tell baby to stop growing? That doesnt make any sense.. -.-Click to expand...

right?! and this isn't the first time i've seen that. i got into an argument with some dumbass awhile back when she said the same thing. i said, "well what about women who get in relationships with large men, and they have the dominant gene on height/weight and the baby is much bigger?" and she responded with something like, "oh women can push that out...you'd be surprised how much your body is meant to stretch and blah blah i'm a **** hag blah blah..."

yes, Des too was in 1 diapers immediately out of the womb. my coworker is having twins so i'm giving all his newborn clothes to her. i also gave her a ton of newborn diapers, then gave some to our neighbors who had a c-section (scheduled) on friday. 

they also didn't have a hat that fit him at the hospital lol; but it seems that his giant head (97th percentile still) just baffles the masses :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

idk if he's sensitive to it. He didn't have this belly ache til a couple days ago, and I had been giving him a bottle of formula per day. =/

And yes. I'll be beating some major ass. His, hers, don't care.


You never knew c-sections fucked with milk? Well, that probably could have saved you a load of dissapointment and frustration.
You don't get the chemicals that get sent via vaginal birth, signaling to the boobs that "baby is here, feed it" PLUS your body goes through quite a bit of trauma, so everything is like WTFMATE, aaaannnnddddd narcotics have a tendency to fuck with ze body, too.

It's a little late, but yeah, there's that info for you. Don't feel bad about the breastfeeding thing.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> god help us all if tyson's new whore calls him her "kinda step son" or ANYTHING along those lines...scratch that, god help HER.
> 
> you know, i'm pretty pissed right now that this is the first i've heard that c-sections can hinder milk let-down. no one had ever mentioned that to me. i feel like maybe i would have felt like less of a failure had someone at the hospital told me that...

:( C-secs can also make it take an extra day or two longer for milk to come in. Totally normal with csecs. I have NO CLUE how my milk came in day 2 for me. I'm lucky. I've heard of csecs taking SEVEN days for milk to come in. Especially like you guys had, with EMCS's that were kind of traumatic.

Although, Katie? The hormones that say "babeh iz here, please 2 make food nao!" is when the placenta is detached from the uterine wall. It starts a huge surge of prolactin. My understanding is its the trauma and the narcotics that tend to slow csec milk production down so much.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, because everything in my life has ulterior motives AND i'm a bitchy teenage girl...
i'm totally going to get all happy and friendly and hot and wonderful at mommyisms and being social and totally expound on my delicious quirks and make him hate himself so bad he jumps off a cliff.

Not like really jumps off a cliff because I don't have funeral clothes. But mentally jumps off a cliff. And spends the rest of his mortal days going "well fuck. i fucked that up."

Because i'm the shit. I will look like a teenager for the rest of my life, I will always have nice tits, I will always have my sense of humor, and I'm just generally better than any of the gutter scags he mentally or physically fondles, and will always be.




*trying REALLY HARD to be perky and optimistic and not a bitter cow.*


----------



## Menelly

LOL. Can I say I'm jealous of your awesome stripper tits? Mine need a crane to hold them where they belong. ;)

And yes... make him regret forever the fucking up of his life. Asshat.

My newest bitch... there's an "autism debate" thread on here. Where someone told me I shouldn't say "I'm autistic" or "I'm an aspie" it's offensive. It should be "I'm a person with aspergers." To which I say "go fuck yourself and die you offensive hag" because I'm perfectly capable of deciding how I'd like to designate myself, thank you very much.

So then another lady (although not as obnoxious as the first) responds with something to the effect of "that's like saying you're a cancer person, not a person with cancer." OK... rant time. AUTISM ISN'T DEADLY UNLESS YOU HAVE SHITTY PARENTS WHO KILL YOU FOR IT. Cancer kills. Autism is a part of a person like eye color and gender. You can't separate it out and still be the same person. You'll spend damn good money trying to separate out the cancer from a person. Not the same thing!

It's like that old crap about "autism effects more children (cause us adults don't exist) than pediatric AIDS, juvenile diabetes, and pediatric cancer combined." I wanted to play Sesame Street. "Which of these things is not like the other?" Those diseases kill you. Autism does not.

Seriously... /rant and rampage. I hate people sometimes. Fuck that... I hate most people most of the time.


----------



## gigglebox

WOW. lia you have every right in the world to be pissed about that. 

ok there's this guy around here in a wheel chair who has a license plate that says "gimp". or "gimpy"...regardless, thank god he has some pride and can smile through what everyone else things is a misfortune. thank god for proud aspies everywhere!

and, shit, if someone with cancer wants to put "i'm cancerous" in their signature, go for it! i have no idea how that is offensive/demeaning to other people with it. 

yet again i don't get the debates that happen on this site :shrug: oh well.


----------



## Menelly

Sad part is, it happens all the time... my personal favorite is then when they turn and say "but you don't understand, you're so high functioning." Yes, my ability to type on the internet is absolutely indicative of my functioning IRL. >.> 

Oh well, back to our regularly scheduled fun. My tiny little person keeps falling asleep at the boob and then waking up pissed off 15 min later that she's still hungry. Yay?

And she gets her tongue snipped tomorrow.. I'm already feeling guilty. :(


----------



## gigglebox

i think i'm going into labor soon. ok obviously not literally but i had some serious fertile mucous earlier today that kind of almost resembled my show (just not nearly as much). plus i've been getting period cramps on and off all day. 

i'm watching for my usual ovulation pains to see if i'm starting my fucking cycles again growlmad:) but what else could it be? slight yellow tint but no discomfort or smell.

...tmi?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> LOL. Can I say I'm jealous of your awesome stripper tits? Mine need a crane to hold them where they belong. ;)
> 
> And yes... make him regret forever the fucking up of his life. Asshat.
> 
> My newest bitch... there's an "autism debate" thread on here. Where someone told me I shouldn't say "I'm autistic" or "I'm an aspie" it's offensive. It should be "I'm a person with aspergers." To which I say "go fuck yourself and die you offensive hag" because I'm perfectly capable of deciding how I'd like to designate myself, thank you very much.
> 
> So then another lady (although not as obnoxious as the first) responds with something to the effect of "that's like saying you're a cancer person, not a person with cancer." OK... rant time. AUTISM ISN'T DEADLY UNLESS YOU HAVE SHITTY PARENTS WHO KILL YOU FOR IT. Cancer kills. Autism is a part of a person like eye color and gender. You can't separate it out and still be the same person. You'll spend damn good money trying to separate out the cancer from a person. Not the same thing!
> 
> It's like that old crap about "autism effects more children (cause us adults don't exist) than pediatric AIDS, juvenile diabetes, and pediatric cancer combined." I wanted to play Sesame Street. "Which of these things is not like the other?" Those diseases kill you. Autism does not.
> 
> Seriously... /rant and rampage. I hate people sometimes. Fuck that... I hate most people most of the time.

THE FUCK??? Should redheaded folk not be allowed to call themselves 'gingers'?

It's on here? why the hell don't the mods swoop down and tell people they're dumb?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i think i'm going into labor soon. ok obviously not literally but i had some serious fertile mucous earlier today that kind of almost resembled my show (just not nearly as much). plus i've been getting period cramps on and off all day.
> 
> i'm watching for my usual ovulation pains to see if i'm starting my fucking cycles again growlmad:) but what else could it be? slight yellow tint but no discomfort or smell.
> 
> ...tmi?

Never too much info, darlin.

I, myself, am still gushing blood. I assume i'm not rrhaging, or else i'd be dead last week.


----------



## gigglebox

don't feel guilty! it would be cruel to leave it as is.


----------



## gigglebox

katie that doesn't sound good at all! that may be the source of your run down feeling you've had lately (rather than simply lack of food). i've hear of that happening with internal tears the docs don't catch. maybe worth looking into?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie that doesn't sound good at all! that may be the source of your run down feeling you've had lately (rather than simply lack of food). i've hear of that happening with internal tears the docs don't catch. maybe worth looking into?

I dont think theres any tears that weren't caught...my outer tear only took one stitch...seriously, gigantic vagina i guess lol.

And honestly, my periods have always been long and heavy, so I kind of assumed i'd bleed for a while postpartum. And i'm really not gushing. I can get away with a regular pad that has to be changed about four times a day (I do more because i'm a freak about hoohoo cleanliness)



On a side note, I have fifty dollars FOR ME to spend on amazon. I am going to buy clothes. If anyone has any desire to dress me, please find something and give me your input on it...I missed out on the girl gene that tells one how to buy clothes.


----------



## gigglebox

pretty much anything that shows off your sweet rack should do.


----------



## gigglebox

GIANT BABY ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg i can't express to you all how hard i was laughing when i realized how big that picture is. i literally had tears streaming down my face. des was looking at me like i'd lost my mind. he literally did the O_O face at me which made me laugh harder.

ah hem.

i am working on fixing it. please stand by.


----------



## Menelly

I still get Caramelldanzen going thru my head every time I see this picture. ;)

I agree with Laura... something tight and low cut to show off the nice rack. 

My MIL is here again... she claims she needs to pack up more stuff. Can I kill her now?


----------



## gigglebox

don't kill her..kesslie still needs you.

is it obnoxious to have images in my signature? i like it but it feels a little...in your face. though not as much as giant photo.


----------



## ..katie..

i bought a dress (so not me..) and a tight thermal. both black. i fail at color.

awww i love the sig. and no its not obnoxious.

i may put 'cosleeping, pumping, anger-management needing, cat-hating, caffiene addict, disposable diapering mama' on the bottom of mine.


----------



## hoping4girl

afternoon!! Angelina Jolie would be awesome :) thanls!! 
my diet: apparently they had Me on 1800 Cal,I have no idea why. Stupid. So now I get 2400, and my old nurse is throwing food at Me left and right since my before lunch time sugar was 97. 
I don't know abour the babies, but im not in labor and delivery anymore im in women special needs or something, and my boys were here soI don't care. So its up to u, but I would love to see baby!!
Love tge pics in your sig :) makes Me happykeep them there ;)


----------



## Menelly

I love the photos!

There has been no death yet...


----------



## gigglebox

link to the dress

and please do (regarding the signature)


----------



## gigglebox

thanks guys! i feared they took up too much room or something...idunno. it never bothered me when other people did it so i don't know why i'm being so weird about it now.


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, Im sorry you felt like a failure .. I don't at this point but its because I feel like I've been through a lot already and pumping might be easier for me and for him so it's worth a shot.

Sarah, Im glad theyre finally feeding you, and things are going well, hopefully 7 weeks goes fast, Ive only been here almost a week and Im going batshit insane so I feel for you.. Tomorrow I go home!!! 

I have baby squee.. So apparently my 2 day old rolls himself onto his side, slowly, but he does it while he sleeps. Not sure how the whole process works, but it scares me.. Anyhow here's baby squee!



He eats SO MUCH!!! omg. Its ridiculous.. and he tries to hold his bottles, my husband has that on video and I'll share when Im home..

I get a shower once dr. doom visits me and removes my IV. :) 

and tonight, we get a celebration dinner which includes steak, shrimp, yummy dessert, and sparkling cider. DH and I are ecstatic to celebrate baby tyler and our escape.. Im so tired of everyone and their momma coming in my room every 10 mins to take vitals, ask if i need anything, tell me to go for walks, the pastor has been in here twice and Im Atheist... >< 

Blah, hospitals are posed to be for healing not torturing.. 

Laura, Des is so cute I would LOVE to see him in your signature. :) I might make one with a small pic of baby Tyler.. he's the love of my life. He didn't sleep last night but I stayed up just listening to him fuss and trying to get him calm but I just love every second, I dont ever wanna leave his side :(

Im still a bit puffy and swollen, my tummy looks kind of funny, but for three days post partum I look damn good.


----------



## ashiozz

That picture is huge! Sorry everyone! I cant fix it right now :(


----------



## ashiozz

Uh my great uncle just called my son his new grand neice... OUCH. He got called a girl :( Does he look like a girl to anyone else? I feel like he should get kicked in the shin...


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> link to the dress
> 
> and please do (regarding the signature)


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FOCBWG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## ..katie..

he does NOT look like a girl. I would say commence the kicking.

How do you take your steaks?

And congrats on the shower and escape!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

it's not to big! gah he's so cute!!! 

i can't wait for you to get home either. it's so much better at home!

your meal sounds amazing and reminds me i've gotta put some mascato in my fridge :D i've been hoarding it (and some sparkling rose) since christmas.

note: mascato is the ONLY type of wine i like. well, also apple wine. i am sampling the rose. but don't mistake me for a wine snob as i am far from it. 

i can't wait for a tyler video!

we need more squeee in here people. get to posting. i will also accept belly shots.

sarah, were you the one thet though could have GD? maybe that was the reason for the diet, but now they WANT a big girl.


----------



## ashiozz

Steaks are delicious medium rare.. And Im so excited for this meal, our hospital has been amazing but when you get major surgery its frustrating not to be as mobile as youd like =/ so Im having issues with that. 

Katie I have dresses like that I wore during pregnancy because they stretch, theyre VERY well loved, and that one is cute.

:) Glad everyone knows he looks manly. he's my megaboy.. :) 

I LOVES HIM!! bahhhh.. I will be posting SO MUCH SQUEE when I Can move more freely =)


----------



## gigglebox

cute dress!

in all honesty he's a swollen newborn. they are all pretty androgynous at that stage. but shouldn't he have known anyway???


----------



## gigglebox

...sorry :( but if i can't be brutally honest on the internet, where can i?

feeling like a bitch now :dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

lmao hes not as swollen as he has been, hes got huge cheeks, you can actually see his eyes when theyre open now =P its ok, as long as hes not the ugliest baby ever to you, I dont care :)


----------



## gigglebox

he is SUPER cute. he actually reminds me of des a little ;) i'd love to see his hair! (does he have hair?)


----------



## gigglebox

wait i see it now! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

blah this baby has been sleeping all day. he's getting back on his old schedule again :(


----------



## Menelly

So, new idea. We don't need a made for TV movie... we need our own TV show! We'll be like The View, but about how to be nonjudgemental parents. And maybe throw in some politics and entertainment for shits and giggles. We'll sit around a table holding our babies and we'll be funny and entertaining and get paid big bucks for it. :)


----------



## ashiozz

yeah he has a headful, he looks like if it doesnt fall out he'll need a haircut soon.. but it isnt as thick as des' :) It is dark though, so thats all daddy..


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> So, new idea. We don't need a made for TV movie... we need our own TV show! We'll be like The View, but about how to be nonjudgemental parents. And maybe throw in some politics and entertainment for shits and giggles. We'll sit around a table holding our babies and we'll be funny and entertaining and get paid big bucks for it. :)

LOVE THIS. Pitch it now. :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, new idea. We don't need a made for TV movie... we need our own TV show! We'll be like The View, but about how to be nonjudgemental parents. And maybe throw in some politics and entertainment for shits and giggles. We'll sit around a table holding our babies and we'll be funny and entertaining and get paid big bucks for it. :)
> 
> LOVE THIS. Pitch it now. :)Click to expand...

Downside is, I'm not pretty enough for TV. We're witty and funny and smart, but people want size 2's. :(

But we can dream, right? :)


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> You're not a stranger anymore - you're a part of our weird posse!
> 
> If she wants to be part of the posse, she needs to pick who's playing her in the movie.
> 
> BTW, mine is Sandra Bullock. I was told I used to look like her when I was cute and skinny. I just need to lose well over 100lbs to look like her again. LOL!
> 
> I vote Paul Rudd for my hubby, but he whined and wants Paul Walker instead. ;)Click to expand...

Dammit. Paul rudd is perfect for colin. If your DH doesn't want him, I call dibbs ;)

Yep, I'm catching up about 8 pages ago. On phone in bed, may take a while.


----------



## gigglebox

yessssss! tv show!!!!!

ok new first time moms...

i swore i would never have another the first couple weeks after birth.i'm already coming around to thinking "yeah, i could do this again."

someone tell me i'm crazy.

it's at least got to be a few years, if ever.

what are you all thinking and how does it compare to your thoughts before vs. after pregnancy?


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, new idea. We don't need a made for TV movie... we need our own TV show! We'll be like The View, but about how to be nonjudgemental parents. And maybe throw in some politics and entertainment for shits and giggles. We'll sit around a table holding our babies and we'll be funny and entertaining and get paid big bucks for it. :)
> 
> LOVE THIS. Pitch it now. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Downside is, I'm not pretty enough for TV. We're witty and funny and smart, but people want size 2's. :(
> 
> But we can dream, right? :)Click to expand...

if you insist on a plus size lady, what about the chick who played in bridesmaids? she cleans up nicely!


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> So, new idea. We don't need a made for TV movie... we need our own TV show! We'll be like The View, but about how to be nonjudgemental parents. And maybe throw in some politics and entertainment for shits and giggles. We'll sit around a table holding our babies and we'll be funny and entertaining and get paid big bucks for it. :)

Can I be the token judgemental bitch? Adds to the apparent drama ;)


----------



## Emerald87

You're beautiful and weight doesn't matter on those types of shows. Whoopi isn't exactly model material and here in Aus we have a show called "the circle" and one of them needs her own lounge.
We'll have a perfect combo of sizes, attitudes and an aspie for kicks. I'll be the one with the funny accent!!


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> yessssss! tv show!!!!!
> 
> ok new first time moms...
> 
> i swore i would never have another the first couple weeks after birth.i'm already coming around to thinking "yeah, i could do this again."
> 
> someone tell me i'm crazy.
> 
> it's at least got to be a few years, if ever.
> 
> what are you all thinking and how does it compare to your thoughts before vs. after pregnancy?

After my experience, and even though my doctor would give me a vbac next time, I don't wanna do it again. I got told I could have died 0.0 so Im good with just Tyler, we had a near death experience and I think I came out lucky. 

We'll see in a few yrs, Im sticking to my plan of getting an IUD, mitch said once that comes out in five yrs if we still don't want another, he will get fixed. I asked what he would feel like if he got fixed and for whatever reason we divorced and he wanted more with a future wife .. He laughed at me and told me he is never leaving me and tyler so he has no concerns about that, he wants whats best for our family and keeps us all safest. :) I love my husband.


----------



## gigglebox

lia--https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0565250/


----------



## ashiozz

Also, BEFORE I got pregnant I adjusted to the idea of two, originally I Wanted one but I thought two might be a better plan, WHILE pregnant I had an easyish pregnancy mostly until the end, and I felt like if this doesnt pan out and I need a C-sec, then DEFINITELY this is the last one..

Plans now match the ones during pregnancy mostly, but not before =/ I didn't know I'd go through all of this, and the recovery from the c-sec suckkkkks.

still happy I get to keep my vajayjay in good shape though.


----------



## Emerald87

Ash, have the hospital put in an incident form for your situation? You were lucky to come out on top but the next lady not to get scanned may not. A complaint is something to consider to have them change policies to prevent this happening again.


----------



## gigglebox

ash they may consider you high risk next time and keep a closer eye on you.

my plan is the same...IUD soon. condoms SUCK. i am worries about the copper iud though...i hear it makes you bleed more and my periods already suck.


----------



## ashiozz

Its not the hospitals fault, its the doctor, but she said ultrasounds can be way off too, but she would do one if she had to go back and do it again, I just dont think anyone saw it coming and Im sure I was a learning experience for her, so Im sure the next time theres a situation like me, she will do one. I'm ok with that, Im not pissed because none of us really saw it coming.

My infection was what almost did us both in, but it was caught and we got treatment fast, I'm just happy it ended up how it did, my boy is a soldier for sure. HE'S PERFECT. His jaundice test came back with the best results his pediatrician has EVER seen and he's been doing this for thirty years. He tested Tyler for everything under the sun thinking due to his size something has to be wrong, but nothing was!


----------



## Emerald87

Tell kaida to kick me. I wants kicks but they're so few and far between atm. I miss her which is stupid because I'm currently laying on her, but somehow I miss her :(


----------



## Emerald87

Meh, we already knew tyler was perfect ;)

*is perfect


----------



## Emerald87

Laura, can I get a link to Des' birth story or perhaps you could catch me up? I have no idea what happened and I likes me a good story.


----------



## gigglebox

hold on gotta find it


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lia--https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0565250/

Hawt, I'll take her. :)


----------



## Menelly

OK ladies... Facebook ATTACK. I posted a (to me) funny video about Republicans and controlling our Vaginas, and one of my "pro life/Republican" friends-of-my-hubby attacked it and is acting stupid as hell. Please, please go read him the riot act and tell him just how big of a stupid ass he is? Cause... I can't do it, he's one of my hubby's best friends.

I mean... we all want to stick it to Tyson... can I get you all on an attack on him? Please?


----------



## Menelly

Oh, God. Watch this! I swear, it's the women from Baby Club. Or at least some of them! :)

https://FunnyOrDie.com/m/6njl


----------



## gigglebox

birth story in cut-and-paste form...

first off, basically i had my bloody show during the night...the next day my water broke on my couch (did not saturate the couch) about 10 minutes after getting out of hubs' car, so that was a narrow escape...and he would have killed me since his car is new...but anyway...

water broke about 1, made it to the hospital about 2ish or so, checked, i was still only 1cm dilated (i had been for 3 weeks at that point) and about 50% effaced. i wasn't contracting at all. they admitted me since my waters had gone (and were still dripping) then put me on pitocin. the doctor arrived at some point, checked me only to discover my water wasn't totally gone yet, so she broke the rest of it and they upped my pitocin. [i don't have time to go back and find all my updates since i was just updated this thread as i went, so not sure of time exactly...but anyway...] i think i was 5cm when i finally asked for the epidural. that thing kicked ass! it took the pain away (my contractions were on top of each other at that point) but i could still feel my legs and could move them, so i was pretty happy about that. i was supposed to sleep but i couldn't, was too nervous/excited...i had been up since about 7 or 8 that morning...and at about 2 they checked me and i think i was about 6-7 cm's dilated...then 7...then 7 again...

and here's the rest of the story pasted:

last thing i wrote was 5-6cm, 100% effaced, i think...so, then i get checked again about an hour later, and i was at 7 cm! yay! but my contractions in my left side (mainly in my butt cheek) were getting really bad and I was breathing heavily through them. they gave me another dose of meds, which helped for probably all of 20 minutes (maybe?) before the pain was coming on again. so they decided to replace the epi; so i had it all removed and stuck again, which honestly wasn't that big of a deal...except it only took the edge off but wasn't making them go away. so i could hardly sleep, i was exhausted, and two hours later i get checked...7cm. i had stopped progressing, baby was obviously big...on top of that, we were in this balancing act of keeping my heart rate down, and then Des was dropping his rate after contractions...and so they would give me oxygen to help him out, and then my blood pressure would drop, so then they would give me a shot of meds to help that, which would make my heart rate increase...

so with everything, they decided a c-section was the best was to go.

poor hubby, he had finally gotten in an hour and a half of sleep and was exhausted from the day, and then he got woken up to, "hey, we're having a c-section." then they briefly told him what was going on (they thoroughly explained it to me and my mom but he was passed out during that...actually he was so tired, he even slept through them coming in, turning the lights on and resetting my epi lol). so he was groggy as hell and they sent him down the hall to get dressed in surgical clothes while the prepped me in the OR. i was so tired, and they (using the same line the epi was fed through) finally put a numbing agent in so the pain was finally nonexistent...so hubs came in, looking tired and concerned, and sat by my head right as they started the procedure. It was a weird sensation, all the pressure and fumbling and pushing around. i could feel them pull little Des out too. but at this point, as i said, exhausted...and they brought des to me, i kissed his cheek and snuggled to his face for a minute (which i loved) but i couldn't see him very well due to basically having double vision from exhaustion. hubs took a picture, then followed him to the warming table and then went with him to the nursery. he took some videos and pictures, and i think it was really great for him, because when he left me he looked terrified...when i was eventually rolled back into the room, he was beaming! i have been extremely happy with how he's taken to daddy-hood.

so, Des was out in about 7 minutes...and so was i lol; that is, out as in passed the fuck out. i slept through the rest of surgery and woke up as they were finishing my staples and my numbing agent was wearing off, so it was getting pretty painful again. i was crying, but, meh, i hadn't even squeaked a scream through the whole process so i felt i deserved it. The wheeled me into recovery for about an hour. i had a nice chat with my nurse; eventually my mom came in and hung out with me there.

ok, WORST part was the belly squishing to get blood out...on top of a fresh major cut/wound...uuuuuugh, so fucking painful.

so after they decided i was good to be moved into my room, i got wheeled down where hubs and my dad were waiting. I was super nervous because i hadn't really felt like i had met my son yet.

so finally they brought him in the room. he is so damn cute, and has a full head of straight dark brown hair. giant chubby cheeks. and skin, dare i say, softer than a baby's bottom lol.

but the best part? he has a light red birth mark on his arm this is super exciting to me because i have 3 giant ones on my thigh, my mom's got one on her back, and I was hoping he'd have a mark too

oh, right forgot to say he was born at 5:33am. He was 9lbs 2oz and just shy of 21 inches long. There are about 18 babies in the nursery (the hospital had a very busy weekend!) and he is the largest one here!

edit: what wasn't in my birth story was that i had a fever during pregnancy and had an infection, so they were pumping me with antibiotics during delivery and 2 days afterward.

you know they never specified exactly what kind of infection it was...? maybe it was a product of my waters being broken for a little while? i have no idea. but i felt so shitty for days afterward, i even went in to the doctor 2 days after i was dismissed because i thought something was wrong; i felt like it was just the whole labor/surgery thing (and the doctor assured me that's what it was) but seeing how good ashley is doing it makes me wonder...

wow that was long. sorry.


----------



## gigglebox

lia that video was freaking hilarious! lol! i showed it to hubs but without being a b&b freak it's lost on him lol


----------



## Emerald87

Also epic and gorgeous. For mine, I'm hoping for a Katie-esque sorta labour without the induction :p

Waters breaks, contractions come, baby out (preferably at the smaller end). We can all dream, right? *sigh*

EDIT: Or the puking. Hehe.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So, new idea. We don't need a made for TV movie... we need our own TV show! We'll be like The View, but about how to be nonjudgemental parents. And maybe throw in some politics and entertainment for shits and giggles. We'll sit around a table holding our babies and we'll be funny and entertaining and get paid big bucks for it. :)
> 
> LOVE THIS. Pitch it now. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Downside is, I'm not pretty enough for TV. We're witty and funny and smart, but people want size 2's. :(
> 
> But we can dream, right? :)Click to expand...

Do you not remember Starr Jones?? Well, before she looked like she died.

And you are pretty enough for tv!!!!

If anyone is uncomfortable being onset, we can have our casted folk be us on the talk show...

also, the world doesn't want to hear what I have to say about politics...thats why my friends list on fb has decreased hugely in the past year. i'm so liberal even the hippies are sickened.


----------



## Emerald87

Loved that video!! Hahahaha "so natural"


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> yessssss! tv show!!!!!
> 
> ok new first time moms...
> 
> i swore i would never have another the first couple weeks after birth.i'm already coming around to thinking "yeah, i could do this again."
> 
> someone tell me i'm crazy.
> 
> it's at least got to be a few years, if ever.
> 
> what are you all thinking and how does it compare to your thoughts before vs. after pregnancy?

Never wanted kids. Now, I cant imagine not having patrick. definately dont want to go through pregnancy again, but...I sort of want him to be a big brother =)

NOT NOW, not ANY time soon.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> You're beautiful and weight doesn't matter on those types of shows. Whoopi isn't exactly model material and here in Aus we have a show called "the circle" and one of them needs her own lounge.
> We'll have a perfect combo of sizes, attitudes and an aspie for kicks. I'll be the one with the funny accent!!

You'll also be the one personally inviting Keith Urban and Hugh Jackman to the shows so I can pretend they knocked on my door so it's acceptable for me to sex them.

live.

on film.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> You're beautiful and weight doesn't matter on those types of shows. Whoopi isn't exactly model material and here in Aus we have a show called "the circle" and one of them needs her own lounge.
> We'll have a perfect combo of sizes, attitudes and an aspie for kicks. I'll be the one with the funny accent!!
> 
> You'll also be the one personally inviting Keith Urban and Hugh Jackman to the shows so I can pretend they knocked on my door so it's acceptable for me to sex them.
> 
> live.
> 
> on film.Click to expand...

Good for the ratings. We could have a "late night with the girls" show in addition to our day time talk show.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> OK ladies... Facebook ATTACK. I posted a (to me) funny video about Republicans and controlling our Vaginas, and one of my "pro life/Republican" friends-of-my-hubby attacked it and is acting stupid as hell. Please, please go read him the riot act and tell him just how big of a stupid ass he is? Cause... I can't do it, he's one of my hubby's best friends.
> 
> I mean... we all want to stick it to Tyson... can I get you all on an attack on him? Please?

Done and done.

Fucker.


----------



## Menelly

OMG. Katie? I <3 you. I want to have your babies now. :)


----------



## Menelly

No... seriously... marry me. I'm in Utah, polygamy is sort of allowed here after all. My hubby's good in bed, I doubt he'd mind sharing... I love you. It's everything I wanted to say but didn't want to deal with the repercussions!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Also epic and gorgeous. For mine, I'm hoping for a Katie-esque sorta labour without the induction :p
> 
> Waters breaks, contractions come, baby out (preferably at the smaller end). We can all dream, right? *sigh*
> 
> EDIT: Or the puking. Hehe.

Try to avoid the low bp too. They make you wear an oxygen mask, and even though you spent a long time on your hair and makeup that day, on o2 mask is NOT a good luck on anyone.


Other than that, fuck yeah, man. We played cards, it got done and over with with hardly any complications. Seriously, the shit.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> OMG. Katie? I <3 you. I want to have your babies now. :)

You can't, because i'm going to be on birth control. Because I'm a dirty, dirty slut with no self-control =D


----------



## ..katie..

My lordy i'm pissed. I haven't posted a good "FUCK YOU" on facebook in a while. That felt good.

Now I want to go have crazy sex with random strange men and get knocked up and make that fucker pay for the kid himself.

GRRRRRRRR


Also, eloquence while angry is NOT my fine point. I'm sorry. I should have posted bigger words.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> OMG. Katie? I <3 you. I want to have your babies now. :)
> 
> You can't, because i'm going to be on birth control. Because I'm a dirty, dirty slut with no self-control =DClick to expand...

You evil bitch... I bet you're even gonna make the government pay for it, huh?


----------



## Emerald87

Fucking kill me.

I tried to will myself to have sex today. I just had a shower, he was massaging me and "ready" to go and I just couldn't do it. It made me cry that I couldn't bring myself to make love to my uber sexy, loving husband. Of course I didn't let him know that so I gave him a BJ to satisfy him. I feel guilty, self loathing and like a fucking nun. Where is this ultra libido that's suppose to come with second tri? I'm going to go curl up in a non-sexual ball.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh god now I'm sitting here at my laptop bawling my eyes out. He's going to come out from the shower and wonder what's wrong. Give me a good excuse.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Oh god now I'm sitting here at my laptop bawling my eyes out. He's going to come out from the shower and wonder what's wrong. Give me a good excuse.

??? whats wrong? because you cant bring yourself to have sex???



....say you watched a video on abused puppies.


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh, because I somehow can't have sex. I'm fucking asexual.

Abused puppies works...


----------



## Menelly

We linked you to a baby food commercial and the adorable babies made you cry. You can't believe in a few short months you'll be a mommy. You need a hug. (Lack of sex forgotten in male impulse to comfort you.)


----------



## Emerald87

A friend of mine when she got pregnant was saying "oh we haven't since we conceived" and I was always thinking wtf woman, I'll never let that happen, have sex with your man! (I never said it out loud to her because it's not my business). And now that prude is me.


----------



## Emerald87

His impulse is gone lol, I satisfied him good and hard. He'll be in cuddling mode when he gets out of the shower. I'm just upset that I can't _bring myself_ to make love to him. There's something seriously wrong, anyone would think I'm in some kind of forced relationship with an ogre.


----------



## ..katie..

No. There's not anything wrong. Dude, you have hormones exploding out your ass, you have a changing body you're not sure what to do with, pregnancy is tiring and awful. There's nothing wrong, you're just preggo.


----------



## Emerald87

Out my arse, eh? That explains the gas.

Thanks ladies. The tears subsided before he came out so I didn't have to explain myself.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies... Facebook ATTACK. I posted a (to me) funny video about Republicans and controlling our Vaginas, and one of my "pro life/Republican" friends-of-my-hubby attacked it and is acting stupid as hell. Please, please go read him the riot act and tell him just how big of a stupid ass he is? Cause... I can't do it, he's one of my hubby's best friends.
> 
> I mean... we all want to stick it to Tyson... can I get you all on an attack on him? Please?
> 
> Done and done.
> 
> Fucker.Click to expand...

Im on too many pills to read through it and attack, but if he continues when im home, let me know and I will kill. kthx.


----------



## ..katie..

Good. If it helps you feel a bit more normal, during most of my pregnancy, the last two or three months notwithstanding, I didn't want to be touched unless it was to sex. No cuddling, no bumping into, no tummy rubbing, no hand holdling, no foot rubs, no back rubs, no anything unless it was dirty, raunchy, "use me or i'll use you" sex. I didn't want to make love, I wanted to fuck. and then roll over and go to sleep and not be bothered again unless it was to have more sex. I actually didn't want anything to do with anyone, at all, unless it was sexing.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Fucking kill me.
> 
> I tried to will myself to have sex today. I just had a shower, he was massaging me and "ready" to go and I just couldn't do it. It made me cry that I couldn't bring myself to make love to my uber sexy, loving husband. Of course I didn't let him know that so I gave him a BJ to satisfy him. I feel guilty, self loathing and like a fucking nun. Where is this ultra libido that's suppose to come with second tri? I'm going to go curl up in a non-sexual ball.

I lost my sex drive completely all through my pregnancy.. so it all depends, my husband understood and he loves me enough to not push it so yours will probably be the same.. just let him know youre not feeling good and you really don't want to, and that it definitely ISNT him. He'll be ok :)


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Fucking kill me.
> 
> I tried to will myself to have sex today. I just had a shower, he was massaging me and "ready" to go and I just couldn't do it. It made me cry that I couldn't bring myself to make love to my uber sexy, loving husband. Of course I didn't let him know that so I gave him a BJ to satisfy him. I feel guilty, self loathing and like a fucking nun. Where is this ultra libido that's suppose to come with second tri? I'm going to go curl up in a non-sexual ball.
> 
> I lost my sex drive completely all through my pregnancy.. so it all depends, my husband understood and he loves me enough to not push it so yours will probably be the same.. just let him know youre not feeling good and you really don't want to, and that it definitely ISNT him. He'll be ok :)Click to expand...

Yeh he doesn't push and he's unbelievably understanding. Him being so great about it makes me feel worse lol. I know he doesn't mind overall, I just know he misses the physical attachment, as do I. I should just be thankful that he's so nice about it and says shit like "that's ok, I'll give you a massage instead" but then I feel like I'm using him :p
I keep telling him how attractive he is so he knows it's not him but I worry it makes things worse because he might be thinking "If I'm so hot, why isn't she sleeping with me?" but he's not a woman haha, he doesn't read into things like I do.


----------



## ..katie..

Lia-WTF????????????? WHAT WORLD IS HE LIVING IN????


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Fucking kill me.
> 
> I tried to will myself to have sex today. I just had a shower, he was massaging me and "ready" to go and I just couldn't do it. It made me cry that I couldn't bring myself to make love to my uber sexy, loving husband. Of course I didn't let him know that so I gave him a BJ to satisfy him. I feel guilty, self loathing and like a fucking nun. Where is this ultra libido that's suppose to come with second tri? I'm going to go curl up in a non-sexual ball.
> 
> I lost my sex drive completely all through my pregnancy.. so it all depends, my husband understood and he loves me enough to not push it so yours will probably be the same.. just let him know youre not feeling good and you really don't want to, and that it definitely ISNT him. He'll be ok :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh he doesn't push and he's unbelievably understanding. Him being so great about it makes me feel worse lol. I know he doesn't mind overall, I just know he misses the physical attachment, as do I. I should just be thankful that he's so nice about it and says shit like "that's ok, I'll give you a massage instead" but then I feel like I'm using him :p
> I keep telling him how attractive he is so he knows it's not him but I worry it makes things worse because he might be thinking "If I'm so hot, why isn't she sleeping with me?" but he's not a woman haha, he doesn't read into things like I do.Click to expand...

He sounds like a great guy, he probably knows youre not feeling your best and thats all there is to it. I wouldn't stress out, he loves you :) He is giving you rubbins, I dont get those! I am jealous... lmao.. but my husband will snuggle up close to me and tell me he loves me instead so I guess its all fair. We've got keepers.


IM DISCHARGED! but tyler isnt so i gotta sleep here tonight til his doctor sees him in the morning =)


----------



## ..katie..

HELL YES!!! *fist bump*


----------



## ashiozz

Also, Random side note, baby was born on Star wars day, DH and I met on Star wars galaxies, he was MEANT To wait til may 4... :)


----------



## Emerald87

Hehehe he's a geek forever


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Lia-WTF????????????? WHAT WORLD IS HE LIVING IN????

No clue. I kind of wish I were in it... seems a lot more idealitic there. ;)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Also, Random side note, baby was born on Star wars day, DH and I met on Star wars galaxies, he was MEANT To wait til may 4... :)

Wow, that's true! That's so cool. May the fourth be with all three of you!


----------



## Emerald87

*sigh* Kaida must be enjoying the public holiday, she hasn't kicked me all day :p


----------



## Emerald87

Yep hehe, she's asleep. Heart rate is low and she's not even kicking the doppler. I think she's being lulled to sleep by the sweet sweet sounds of my bowel :shrug:


----------



## Menelly

LOL. Night Kaida! :)

OK, I caved. :( I finally did it. I gave Kesslie 1oz of formula. I was trying not to, but she's so frustrated trying to eat tonight! I'm hoping everything will go OK tomorrow and we'll go back to boobie only, but now that I know there's a real medical problem contributing to her not being able to nom effectively, I felt I had to. :(

I still feel guilty though.


----------



## Emerald87

Don't feel bad, lovely. If you were starving your child then you could have an excuse to feel guilty xxx


----------



## ..katie..

let me know how her tummy reacts!

and its okay. she'll sleep good for you tonight


----------



## hoping4girl

Hey em I won't be having sex for a while....or playing with toys or anything!! Or apparently eatingthat pb&j I ordered from room servicr two hours ago...
Love u ladies!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

How are you feeling? How's the bed rest?


----------



## ..katie..

Sarah, you make me smile =)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Don't feel bad, lovely. If you were starving your child then you could have an excuse to feel guilty xxx




..katie.. said:


> let me know how her tummy reacts!
> 
> and its okay. she'll sleep good for you tonight

I sleep well anyways. LOL. She sleeps next to me and noms onto the boobie whenever she gets hungry. I hardly wake for it!!

I'm hoping she gets a good nights sleep for her clip tomorrow though. I know I feel pain a lot stronger if I'm sleepy and I think she'd be the same?

And remember her "what the everloving fuck is this thing?" look from her binkie? Magnify that by 2000. She was totally unimpressed by formula. I gave her enough to take the edge off and latched her back on, and OMG she LUNGED towards the boob and latched herself on! Don't think I have to worry about her trading me in for bottles. LOL

I also feel bad that I never noticed how hard she was struggling though. It took her almost 45 min to get an ounce of formula down in the bottle... and bottles are easier than boobies. She really can't make a decent seal and suck. I have no clue how the little booger is gaining enough weight, but I can see why she's cranky! I'd hate to spend 45 min getting almost nothing to eat. :(


----------



## Emerald87

Well if it helps, she'll be ok soon :)


----------



## ..katie..

poor baby. will you be able to give her oragel until she heals?


----------



## Menelly

Looks like oragel and tylenol are allowed by the dentist. I need to make a call to her pediatrician in the morning and make sure she's kosher with it. Looks like I'll have to do daily exercises with her too, to make sure they don't reattach (which apparently can happen with this type of tie.)

Poor baby. :( I still feel horrible that I never noticed. I'd read on tongue ties a thousand times... I just figured since breastfeeding wasn't hurting, and she was gaining weight, she couldn't have one. She has pretty much every other symptom though. Fail mommy. 

Oh well, fixed tomorrow. :)


----------



## Emerald87

NO FAIL!

Yeh, paracetamol is pretty safe for kids as is ibuprofen. It will curb any pain and bring down the inflammation but there shouldn't be much. Keep her mouth clean as to accentuate good healing and prevent infection.

Strangely enough I have a short frenum too and my Mum never noticed. I'm not going to get it done now because I'll remember the pain ;)

Besides honey, if she was gaining weight and she's a pretty good bubs how were you to automatically know? She can't tell you and you've done everything right.


----------



## Emerald87

At my age, I also shouldn't be feeding from the breast so it doesn't really impact me ;)

If you guys want TMI the disadvantages are not being able to poke out my tongue, and BJs being a bit more difficult :p


----------



## Menelly

She's a very good baby. She just noms constantly, but hell, I assumed it was cause she's like Laura and loves the boobs. (Sorry Laura, could not resist!)

But yeah... we'll see how tomorrow goes.

Oh, and Katie? Our buddy is back on my facebook, this time saying that a story I posted from a woman actually harmed by these laws is "fishy". Oy.


----------



## Emerald87

I have no idea what's going on, but come back with "your vagina is fishy"


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> *At my age, I also shouldn't be feeding from the breast so it doesn't really impact me *
> If you guys want TMI the disadvantages are not being able to poke out my tongue, and BJs being a bit more difficult :p

I was going to say something snarky and faux judgemental, but i couldn't quit laughing long enough to come up with anything =D


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> She's a very good baby. She just noms constantly, but hell, I assumed it was cause she's like Laura and loves the boobs. (Sorry Laura, could not resist!)
> 
> But yeah... we'll see how tomorrow goes.
> 
> Oh, and Katie? Our buddy is back on my facebook, this time saying that a story I posted from a woman actually harmed by these laws is "fishy". Oy.

I just dont understand. He's obviously looking for a fight so he can reign supreme or whatever, and OBVIOUSLY he will never be wrong, but I just can't actually follow this line of thinking without fear of seriously injuring my brain.

But then again, I'm a woman. What do I need a brain for, anyway?


----------



## ..katie..

Random fact: The best present I was ever given were fairy lights and paper laterns strewn all across the ceiling in my trailer.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> *At my age, I also shouldn't be feeding from the breast so it doesn't really impact me *
> If you guys want TMI the disadvantages are not being able to poke out my tongue, and BJs being a bit more difficult :p
> 
> I was going to say something snarky and faux judgemental, but i couldn't quit laughing long enough to come up with anything =DClick to expand...

Glad I bring joy.


----------



## Emerald87

I think the best present you ever got was Patrick ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I think the best present you ever got was Patrick ;)

Best physical, material, non-living present, then.

I was also given a dog (borris) as a "don't leave me" present from an ex, but I don't count him either.

not that i'm comparing my son to my dog. I mean I love him (burrito) but...yeah.
now i'm just making an ass of myself.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL naw you're not. I get what you're saying... sorta :p

I'm worried, I think Kaida is going to have her 16-20 week growth spurt starting now. She's not moving around and I'm so fucking hungry I've eaten like 10 full meals today. I'm gonna get fat and I'm gonna get fat fast.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh, you guys wanted random squee. I can see what I can find. Did I upload her 12 week ultrasound pic?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> LOL naw you're not. I get what you're saying... sorta :p
> 
> I'm worried, I think Kaida is going to have her 16-20 week growth spurt starting now. She's not moving around and I'm so fucking hungry I've eaten like 10 full meals today. I'm gonna get fat and I'm gonna get fat fast.

It's wonderful =D


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Oh, you guys wanted random squee. I can see what I can find. Did I upload her 12 week ultrasound pic?

you linked us to your 10, I believe.


----------



## ..katie..

Lia...

I hate him. I hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him.

WHY is your husband friends with that???


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> She's a very good baby. She just noms constantly, but hell, I assumed it was cause she's like Laura and loves the boobs. (Sorry Laura, could not resist!)
> 
> But yeah... we'll see how tomorrow goes.
> 
> Oh, and Katie? Our buddy is back on my facebook, this time saying that a story I posted from a woman actually harmed by these laws is "fishy". Oy.
> 
> I just dont understand. He's obviously looking for a fight so he can reign supreme or whatever, and OBVIOUSLY he will never be wrong, but I just can't actually follow this line of thinking without fear of seriously injuring my brain.
> 
> But then again, I'm a woman. What do I need a brain for, anyway?Click to expand...

LOL... Yep, that's arguing with Troll for ya. (That's his nickname.)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Lia...
> 
> I hate him. I hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him.
> 
> WHY is your husband friends with that???

One of those "they grew up together and went through some seriously sucky shit together, so they're good friends" thign


----------



## gigglebox

crap, 5 pages to catch up on?! it's like the good ol' days in here!

i just got up to feed des, but now he's back asleep but i wanted to respond quick and bookmark my place lol

em--my advice it to talk to hubs and tell him exactly how you are feeling about everything, including what you admit to us on here. he will be uber supportive, i'm sure; he sounds like an AMAZING guy. i mean, i know you already told us he is being supportive about everything, but i think maybe you should tell him about the insecurities you're having and not sharing. who better to reassure you you're being crazy and irrational than him?

i am SUPER excited to make it onto facebook and see what the hoopla is all about, but it will have to wait until next feed. so...see y'all in a couple hours to continue that thought.

lia--please don't worry or beat yourself up! you may have a cranky baby on your hand initially, but she's going to forget everything really fast and soon you'll have the champ feeder you were meant to! and she'll latch like a g'damn pro because you know she will...i mean, how else do i explain that? also, on the selfish front, she's going to likely feed less if she can get more out at once, which means more time for you. also it means more time to interact with her while she's awake, outside of just watching her eat your delicious, delicious booby.

yes, i do love boobs, but even i couldn't stay latched to one nearly all day. sometimes we need breaks lol

ashley--i showed my hubs your photo; he thinks you're cute. he also thinks tyler is cute, and that's saying something because hubs doesn't say anything is cute outside of women. and even that is a stretch. he says tyler reminds him of des lol ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Hehehehe, she woke up, kicked once, I had a listen, she kicked the probe and then fell back to sleep. How can she be so cute already?


----------



## Emerald87

It's not exactly squee but I did promise you a picture of my Husband and his clone sister

She has his nose, teeth, eyes, chin, HAIR. That's her at 15, she's now 17 and as tall as him with much longer legs *sigh*

I'm thankful my daughter is going to look like that. As long as she gets Colin's nose and eyes I'll be a happy mummy. Oh, and his perfect teeth. And his chin.
 



Attached Files:







Emerald and Colin-196.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emerald87

HOLY CRAP. The compression on BnB gave them the complexion of ZOMBIES! While they're pale, they don't look greeny in real life!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Here's my little bro as a bubs
 



Attached Files:







GEORGOUS.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ..katie..

awwww! all around. and im on my phone but they didnt look zombified. they actually looked really good and im only slightly ashamed that i had a Cruel Intentions scene playing in my head for a second.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL ew, slightly inappropriate :p Only due to her age ;)


----------



## Emerald87

I am a bottomless pit!!!! OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## gigglebox

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh feeling like hell. glad i had some photos to see though, thanks emerald! when do we get some growing belly shots?

balding baby is being weird. he'll contently drink from his bottle, then scream bloody murder for 1-2 seconds and go back to content mode. he also flicked me off. jerk.

sleep was from 11 to 1...2-3:30ish...6 to 7:20ish. i am in zombie mode myself and feel like death, if death also feels ill, hungry, and moody.

also my weight loss has ceased and i am really upset by that. i can't work out so i feel like my only option is to forgo more food for now...was gonna start walking with des but it's all rain in the forecast.

fucking fuck. rage. blaaaarrrga.


----------



## Emerald87

So many hugs your way!!!! Just for you I'll arrange a bloated belly shot tomorrow, it's not that exciting yet, just looks like I've had a big meal.
Anyone seen vaurissa? I'm thinking birthing is imminent?

So much gas tonight!! :(

Have to go to bed sorry. Would love to keep you company but I have to get to work by 7 to make angry consultant happy, then leave at 10 for midwife app back in the city, then back to work after *sigh*


----------



## ashiozz

Aww emerald you're both cute anyways so no matter who she looks like shell be gorgeous .. Laura thank your husband cuz I feel not cute right now lol and Tyler and des would be bffs. They are both members of the giant baby club with dramatic birth stories :) linked for life. Lia you don't fail.. babies can't.tell us anything and she's gaining Wright too so any of us would have been thrown off. No worries Katie..my dog too was a gift from my ex to make me stay.. his daddy is now Mitch and that's how he knows Mitch .. lol


----------



## ..katie..

While we're sort of on the subject of total mommy fail, I think Lia is right, Patrick has uber sensitivities to his formula.

*sigh* =/


----------



## ..katie..

AND HE FAILED!!!

Imagine fucking that, right? God, how stupid I was to think that maybe his son actually matters to him.

*HEADBASH*

Seriously, how fucking ******** am I???



He was too busy 'hanging out' with his fucking underage girlfriend to actually sleep last night, so his big day of chilling with the baby (supposed to be over at 8) is going to be spent sleeping. At his house.


God damn if he fucking shows up after noon I'm going to shoot him and say it was because I thought he was trying to rob the house.

I am so mad.
SO FUCKING MAD.



GOD I HOPE HE GETS SPYHILIS AND DIES.


----------



## Menelly

Poor sensitive Patrick. :( Can you get WIC to cover soy for him? Or do you need a doctors note for soy? I think I had to do that when (my) Tyler was little, he couldn't do standard formulas at all without screaming bloody murder all night long.

I'm awake... I've been tossing and turning cause I'm nervous for Kesslie, which I know is completely silly but I can't help it. :( She, on the other hand, slept all night. Well, almost all night... she wanted to be up to PLAY at about midnight, and her doctor is in Park City (for those who aren't Katie, that's 35 min away) so we have to be up early. So Dustin took her for a ride in the car to try and get her tired... finally went to sleep at 1ish. So, 5 hours straight, been a while since she's done that. Granted, I don't mind her nomming at the boob all night, I pretty much sleep thru it.

Laura, my weight loss has totally stopped too. It's so maddening. I'm still breastfeeding (almost) exclusively. (I don't think my one bottle counts too much.) Dammit, I should be losing more weight!


----------



## gigglebox

read the thread. i don't discuss politics as i don't feel it gets anyone anywhere, but did comment on his complete inability to recognize satire as he was pointing out all the "flaws" of the video...

STFU CHILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh. he did. i think he's wayyyy overtired. he must be, right? wtf sleep schedule is that?!


----------



## Menelly

What a fucking loser. I'm sorry Katie. :( Abandoned mine shaft, I'm telling ya. 

I don't understand people who disappoint their kids. You see it over and over again, and Mom is usually the one who has to pick up the pieces. 

I hope he's bitten by an HIV positive Rhesus Monkey.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> read the thread. i don't discuss politics as i don't feel it gets anyone anywhere, but did comment on his complete inability to recognize satire as he was pointing out all the "flaws" of the video...
> 
> STFU CHILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh. he did. i think he's wayyyy overtired. he must be, right? wtf sleep schedule is that?!

Being staunch Mormon nearly always requires a Sense-Of-Humorectomy. Nearly all of them are devoid of one, and couldn't recognize satire if it bit them in the ass and said "hello, I'm satire. Please don't take me seriously."

Oh well. I think I'll keep him on my flist cause he's hubby's good friend, while "hiding" his statuses. It might keep me saner. 

Now, off to find something of Tyson's to attack. >.>


----------



## gigglebox

katie we will totally be character witnesses for you to validate you accidental death story. what the hell is wrong with that guy?! he should REALLY know better.

lia it's ok to be nervous for her :)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Poor sensitive Patrick. :( Can you get WIC to cover soy for him? Or do you need a doctors note for soy? I think I had to do that when (my) Tyler was little, he couldn't do standard formulas at all without screaming bloody murder all night long.
> 
> I'm awake... I've been tossing and turning cause I'm nervous for Kesslie, which I know is completely silly but I can't help it. :( She, on the other hand, slept all night. Well, almost all night... she wanted to be up to PLAY at about midnight, and her doctor is in Park City (for those who aren't Katie, that's 35 min away) so we have to be up early. So Dustin took her for a ride in the car to try and get her tired... finally went to sleep at 1ish. So, 5 hours straight, been a while since she's done that. Granted, I don't mind her nomming at the boob all night, I pretty much sleep thru it.
> 
> Laura, my weight loss has totally stopped too. It's so maddening. I'm still breastfeeding (almost) exclusively. (I don't think my one bottle counts too much.) Dammit, I should be losing more weight!


The WIC program here is a POS. According to their records and my list, I dont actually have a child yet. I can afford getting him some soy until he goes to the dr and then we go to WIC. I'm SOOOO excited to hear the slamming i'm going to get when I say I'm not exclusively bfing.

For those who havent heard the rant of park city from many pages ago, it's filled with yuppie skiers with not a lot much more to do than to be judgemental assholes. My mother had her joint dr in PC, and his office is inside the same office as a whole series of cosmetic surgeons and dietitions. (sp, forgive me.)


I hope Kesslie does well. Well, she will, obviously, but I hope she kind of looks like "the fuck??" and then continues about her merry way and doesn't notice it hurts.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> read the thread. i don't discuss politics as i don't feel it gets anyone anywhere, but did comment on his complete inability to recognize satire as he was pointing out all the "flaws" of the video...
> 
> STFU CHILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh. he did. i think he's wayyyy overtired. he must be, right? wtf sleep schedule is that?!
> 
> Being staunch Mormon nearly always requires a Sense-Of-Humorectomy. Nearly all of them are devoid of one, and couldn't recognize satire if it bit them in the ass and said "hello, I'm satire. Please don't take me seriously."
> 
> Oh well. I think I'll keep him on my flist cause he's hubby's good friend, while "hiding" his statuses. It might keep me saner.
> 
> Now, off to find something of Tyson's to attack. >.>Click to expand...

I've met some really funny mormons. Granted, they generally are strung out and don't obey the rules and are actual FUN HUMAN BEINGS (not that being strung out makes for a fun human...) before they go on their 2 year mission and are strengthened by their testiment.

Gah.
"Testiment" is another one of those words like "bountiful" that just make me violently ill when used in an LDS context. I'm horrible and judgemental, I admit it.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> What a fucking loser. I'm sorry Katie. :( Abandoned mine shaft, I'm telling ya.
> 
> I don't understand people who disappoint their kids. You see it over and over again, and Mom is usually the one who has to pick up the pieces.
> 
> I hope he's bitten by an HIV positive Rhesus Monkey.


torn apart by badgers.

I already tried to rip his testicals off. maybe the badger would do a better fucking job.


----------



## Menelly

Well, tell them "If I had gotten my electric pump BEFORE he was born like I asked, I might have been able to exclusively pump enough. But trying to do it manually... /sad... I just didn't have enough for him. Maybe you should have given me my pump when I asked?"

Kesslie is soooo ticklish. She's gonna be in trouble as she gets older. She only smiles and squirms for now but its still damn cute!


----------



## Menelly

Oh, I'm horrible and judgmental too. But in my defense, I was raised in Utah with most of them being horrible judgmental asses to me. And I get to move to Provo. Whee.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Well, tell them "If I had gotten my electric pump BEFORE he was born like I asked, I might have been able to exclusively pump enough. But trying to do it manually... /sad... I just didn't have enough for him. Maybe you should have given me my pump when I asked?"
> 
> Kesslie is soooo ticklish. She's gonna be in trouble as she gets older. She only smiles and squirms for now but its still damn cute!

lol! good plan =D (they dont need to know that i've used my electric twice, because I find my manual so much better, easier, and faster....oops!)


AWWW <3 <3
When do they start smiling??


----------



## ..katie..

I grew up in the valley of ze mormons with most of them being judgemental asses to me. Also, my best friend since forever went on his fucking mission and came back someone else entirely. So i'm bitter...


----------



## ..katie..

laaauuuurrrrrrraaaaaaa, wake up! post! ignore duties!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Well, tell them "If I had gotten my electric pump BEFORE he was born like I asked, I might have been able to exclusively pump enough. But trying to do it manually... /sad... I just didn't have enough for him. Maybe you should have given me my pump when I asked?"
> 
> Kesslie is soooo ticklish. She's gonna be in trouble as she gets older. She only smiles and squirms for now but its still damn cute!
> 
> lol! good plan =D (they dont need to know that i've used my electric twice, because I find my manual so much better, easier, and faster....oops!)
> 
> 
> AWWW <3 <3
> When do they start smiling??Click to expand...

Kesslie started smiling at almost exactly 5 weeks. She does it a HELL of a lot more now. She's realized it makes us happy and she'll just sit there and grin at us. It's awesome. :)

She's also spent all morning today "talking" to me. Lots of cooing. It's like having a conversation I don't understand at all, but don't care cause it's FUCKING ADORABLE.

I keep trying to record it, but as soon as I break out the camera, she gets distracted by the camera and stops talking to me.  :(


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> I grew up in the valley of ze mormons with most of them being judgemental asses to me. Also, my best friend since forever went on his fucking mission and came back someone else entirely. So i'm bitter...

My best friend went on a mission too. He came back a good staunch mormon. Took him a few years to grow out of it, and now he's not mormon at all. So maybe there's hope for your friend too?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> Well, tell them "If I had gotten my electric pump BEFORE he was born like I asked, I might have been able to exclusively pump enough. But trying to do it manually... /sad... I just didn't have enough for him. Maybe you should have given me my pump when I asked?"
> 
> Kesslie is soooo ticklish. She's gonna be in trouble as she gets older. She only smiles and squirms for now but its still damn cute!
> 
> lol! good plan =D (they dont need to know that i've used my electric twice, because I find my manual so much better, easier, and faster....oops!)
> 
> 
> AWWW <3 <3
> When do they start smiling??Click to expand...
> 
> Kesslie started smiling at almost exactly 5 weeks. She does it a HELL of a lot more now. She's realized it makes us happy and she'll just sit there and grin at us. It's awesome. :)
> 
> She's also spent all morning today "talking" to me. Lots of cooing. It's like having a conversation I don't understand at all, but don't care cause it's FUCKING ADORABLE.
> 
> I keep trying to record it, but as soon as I break out the camera, she gets distracted by the camera and stops talking to me. :(Click to expand...

when do they coo????


----------



## Menelly

She's been cooing for 2-3 weeks but rarely. Last 3 days she's stepped it up big time and sits there having a smiley conversation with me. So cute!! Still hoping to get it on film... (well, SD card...)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I grew up in the valley of ze mormons with most of them being judgemental asses to me. Also, my best friend since forever went on his fucking mission and came back someone else entirely. So i'm bitter...
> 
> My best friend went on a mission too. He came back a good staunch mormon. Took him a few years to grow out of it, and now he's not mormon at all. So maybe there's hope for your friend too?Click to expand...

i hope so, but i doubt it. his brother got back from his and at his return speech, he said 'i'd like to thank all of you for taking me in, teaching me, and showing me the light. this is all a bunch of bullshit and i cant do it anymore.' moved to slc, got a boyfriend, and is much happier.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> She's been cooing for 2-3 weeks but rarely. Last 3 days she's stepped it up big time and sits there having a smiley conversation with me. So cute!! Still hoping to get it on film... (well, SD card...)

awwwww <3


----------



## gigglebox

I HAVE SMILE JEALOUSY! i can't wait until he does that so i have some kind of acknowledgement he's happy. i only get random smiles now...and i have this fear i'm not going to be the first one to make him smile. it's going to make me sad, especially if it's MIL. but lets not make me rage over a theoretical situation.

katie i admire your brother's friend. at that point how can you (universal "you") deny his lifestyle is flawed? he had everything telling him one way to live and still went with what worked for him, what made him happy. that is super cool.

i think baldy wolfman is finally napping. i'm going to try this sleep (what is that?) thing again, for the third time this morning. wish me luck....may be back in 5 minutes though.


----------



## gigglebox

well that was quick.


----------



## ashiozz

Le grrr **frustration growl** My temp is going back up meaning I still have an infection in my uterus, Im hoping they send me home with antibiotics and call it done, I do not want to be stuck here anymore. They were infusing me with antibiotics for three days, I went 48 hrs without a fever, this morning Ive been 99.0 and 99.4 >< grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I wanna go home so bad :(


----------



## ..katie..

lmao im sorry =/

we're going solobreastmilk today...using up my store and marathon pumping. at the very least, maybe it will help increase my supply. i miss being a cow. he's on his belly right now because it hurts him less and the poor kid needs sleep.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Le grrr **frustration growl** My temp is going back up meaning I still have an infection in my uterus, Im hoping they send me home with antibiotics and call it done, I do not want to be stuck here anymore. They were infusing me with antibiotics for three days, I went 48 hrs without a fever, this morning Ive been 99.0 and 99.4 >< grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I wanna go home so bad :(

technically, you should hang out in the low 99s...you have a massive cut to heal.

are they not letting you out???


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> lmao im sorry =/
> 
> we're going solobreastmilk today...using up my store and marathon pumping. at the very least, maybe it will help increase my supply. i miss being a cow. he's on his belly right now because it hurts him less and the poor kid needs sleep.

Fenugreek... it'll make you more of a cow. ;) Promise!


----------



## gigglebox

wtf?! i hd a 99 temp for days after i went home and they basically told me it was fine and to quit worrying. so are your doctors being overly cautious or are mine just stupid?


----------



## gigglebox

or are yours overly cautious AND stupid?


----------



## ashiozz

They havent told me what theyre doing yet, But I bet Im fine, my doctors being careful cuz I got a BAD infection during labor.. but I think Im fine, She'll hopefully just send me home and with antibiotics in case


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> lmao im sorry =/
> 
> we're going solobreastmilk today...using up my store and marathon pumping. at the very least, maybe it will help increase my supply. i miss being a cow. he's on his belly right now because it hurts him less and the poor kid needs sleep.
> 
> Fenugreek... it'll make you more of a cow. ;) Promise!Click to expand...

As soon as I get to rock springs or etown i'll get some =D


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> They havent told me what theyre doing yet, But I bet Im fine, my doctors being careful cuz I got a BAD infection during labor.. but I think Im fine, She'll hopefully just send me home and with antibiotics in case

If not, holler and I will come break you out. I can do IV's. Well, not legally. but if you need an IV again all of a sudden, I can totally do it. I will be your nurse. LET ME TAKE CARE OF YOUUUUU


----------



## ashiozz

ROFLMAO!! 

KAtie, I so will, I doubt they'll infuse me again, hoping they'll give me pills. :) I don't think Dr. Doom will get super concerned, shes usually laid back, we will see. 

My boobs hurt like hell this morning, that could also be why my temp is up. I FEEL THE NEED TO PUMP.. but they wont let me use a pump and i didnt bring mine. guh


----------



## gigglebox

ash remind me to never get caught in your hospital or with that doctor.

katie and ash i just noticed your statuses still say pregnant


----------



## ..katie..

they wont let you pump?? it's not good to let all that milky stuff hang out. If you can, express by hand. drip some into a bottle. Then your boobs don't feel awful, and tyler gets some of the collostrum (sp?)


----------



## ashiozz

omgz it does. I Still feel pregnant.. -.- but I know Im not, I mean, they sliced and diced me pretty well. lol

My hospital has been AMAZING, the doctor has seen me as a learning experience i think and a rare circumstance, Im not mad at either, I just want out. Now. :(

In the end the hospital just does what Dr. Doom asks them to so I cant be mad at them.


----------



## ..katie..

So does my profile picture...lol.


--side note--
I used some slow tanning lotion stuff as part of this whole reinvention thing last night, and now my stretch marks are orange.

sigh.


----------



## ashiozz

oh, yeah, the pump thing, they told me to go get mine, Im like "I cant leave and Im not sending my husband all the way home and back for my pump when im leaving tomorrow ><" 

Dumb. 

That does irritate me about this hospital, most of them let you use a pump, this one is small though.....


----------



## gigglebox

true...though that's pretty shitty they're withholding the pump. is there someone else to ask?


----------



## ashiozz

my stretch marks are really looking good right now already 0.o Mitch says you can barely see them, they should fade nicely, but Im pastey.


----------



## ashiozz

No but Im going to be begging them to let me out if they dont in a few minutes here, Im waiting for Dr. Dorame to look over baby Tyler once more and then we're free as long as Dr. Doom's okay with my temp. ><


----------



## gigglebox

you're a goddamn TIGAH BABY!


----------



## gigglebox

did you guys ever do the porn star name game? first pet and mother's maiden name? mine is sweet: misty pleasants. don't think i'd use it to *******ize my family or my former dog though...


----------



## gigglebox

ok, maybe i have a problem and want to stir things up on facebook.


----------



## gigglebox

i never fight on facebook. i must be bored. lalalallalalal i can talk to myself allll day and voice my thoughts through text. that woman on the t.v. needs a different necklace. gold does not flatter her. that dress is pretty though.

des, i think you pissed, because i can smell it.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> did you guys ever do the porn star name game? first pet and mother's maiden name? mine is sweet: misty pleasants. don't think i'd use it to *******ize my family or my former dog though...

Newton Brown.

Totally sexy.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i never fight on facebook. i must be bored. lalalallalalal i can talk to myself allll day and voice my thoughts through text. that woman on the t.v. needs a different necklace. gold does not flatter her. that dress is pretty though.
> 
> des, i think you pissed, because i can smell it.

Fighting on facebook is what i do. It helps that its election season, and I'm a hippieliberal living in a town full of the religious right.


----------



## ..katie..

about to go apeshit. i cant deal with the tummy ache anymore. he hurts and i cant help him and hes fussy and screamy and wants held so he can scream in my ear and he stinks and aaaaahhhhhhhj!!!


----------



## gigglebox

i like the new photo! not fair though, you're supposed to look like shit in the hospital.

so at some point do i tell him my main purpose of posting that article was to piss him off?


----------



## gigglebox

have you googled what to do for gassy babies? i have no idea.

have you burped him?


----------



## ..katie..

i've burped him. he has terrible gas, explosive diarrhea, looks like cramps, etc. he does better on his belly than on his back, and I've been giving him breastmilk in small doses. I put him down and let him stretch out on his belly...he's grunting a lot. I gave him gas drops and rubbed his belly, bicycled his legs, etc. I feel terrible.

im going to call tysons father and make him wake him up so I can leave my fucking house and maybe go bash my head against a wall.


----------



## gigglebox

newton brown sounds like a male accountant.


----------



## gigglebox

poor him, and poor you :( on the plus side it will pass; he won't be in this state forever. call FOB, my god it's the least he can do. fucker was supposed to be there anyway.


----------



## ..katie..

qasdefrghhmytgfc dcj!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

i hurt for you...nothing is more frustrating than the inability to silence a screaming baby


----------



## gigglebox

where's your mom?


----------



## Menelly

She looks so drugged...

She's nursing a bit better, which is good. But the mean doctor gave her a lidocaine shot. :( She can barely move her tongue right now cause its so numb! I feel so bad!

He did decide to do her lip tie, originally the lactation consultant said it's really not what's causing the problems, but the doctor was all "well, she's here, we're already pissing her off, and I'd hate for her to have to come back if it *is* causing problems so we might as well take care of both at once." So now she even has a stitch in her lip. Poor poor baby. :(

Went and got her some baby ibuprofein. Which she detests the taste of. Poor mommy can't win today.


----------



## gigglebox

so glad the procedure went well! sounds like she's been a champ through it all. awwwwwwwww she's going to be just great. now--squeee me.


----------



## Ems77

No baby... Been feeling pissy about it and just ignoring the Internet in general lol. Did go in this morning for poss water leak, no water, but am 2-3 cm dialated! The lady kicked up my contractions with the exam, so I'm home in bed resting now, in PAIN. I promise to update when ever I am admitted, be it today or 3 weeks from now lol.


----------



## Kristin52

im about to get my face chewed off or get into a fight on BnB.........


----------



## Menelly

Sorry no baby Vaurissa. Whatcha fighting about Kristin? Thanks Laura... we'll see how she feels after her nap. She's sound asleep right now and has been since we got home. I think that means she was able to nom more. I don't think she's slept 3.5 hours in the day since she was less than 2 weeks old (and therefore constantly sleepy.)


----------



## gigglebox

lia. i don't know who mikell is but she has made the single worst argument against abortion i have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Emerald87

Shit... where to begin!!!



Menelly said:


> What a fucking loser. I'm sorry Katie. :( Abandoned mine shaft, I'm telling ya.
> 
> I don't understand people who disappoint their kids. You see it over and over again, and Mom is usually the one who has to pick up the pieces.
> 
> I hope he's bitten by an HIV positive Rhesus Monkey.

I second this. I hate fathers who let kids down. Mine does frequently. Last year I went months without speaking to him because I bought and paid for a plane ticket for him to visit me and you know what? He didn't get on the fucking plane...




ashiozz said:


> Le grrr **frustration growl** My temp is going back up meaning I still have an infection in my uterus, Im hoping they send me home with antibiotics and call it done, I do not want to be stuck here anymore. They were infusing me with antibiotics for three days, I went 48 hrs without a fever, this morning Ive been 99.0 and 99.4 >< grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I wanna go home so bad :(




gigglebox said:


> wtf?! i hd a 99 temp for days after i went home and they basically told me it was fine and to quit worrying. so are your doctors being overly cautious or are mine just stupid?

I think they're being cautious because of what they already put you through.




ashiozz said:


> ROFLMAO!!
> 
> KAtie, I so will, I doubt they'll infuse me again, hoping they'll give me pills. :) I don't think Dr. Doom will get super concerned, shes usually laid back, we will see.
> 
> My boobs hurt like hell this morning, that could also be why my temp is up. I FEEL THE NEED TO PUMP.. but they wont let me use a pump and i didnt bring mine. guh

Squeezy boobies and milk all over them :p
They might need to check your blood to make sure the infection hasn't gone systemic. It's still their fault for your infection - there is a huge jump in infection rates with each vaginal exam pre and during labour.



ashiozz said:


> omgz it does. I Still feel pregnant.. -.- but I know Im not, I mean, they sliced and diced me pretty well. lol
> 
> My hospital has been AMAZING, the doctor has seen me as a learning experience i think and a rare circumstance, Im not mad at either, I just want out. Now. :(
> 
> In the end the hospital just does what Dr. Doom asks them to so I cant be mad at them.

I want to cuddle you. I love patients like you.



..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> did you guys ever do the porn star name game? first pet and mother's maiden name? mine is sweet: misty pleasants. don't think i'd use it to *******ize my family or my former dog though...
> 
> Newton Brown.
> 
> Totally sexy.Click to expand...

I. just. died. That's fucking awesome; I'm all turned on. Mine?

Spot Rode. WTF? Sounds like I have some kind of sexually transmitted infection. Can I change it? I want to be Busty McLushious.




..katie.. said:


> i've burped him. he has terrible gas, explosive diarrhea, looks like cramps, etc. he does better on his belly than on his back, and I've been giving him breastmilk in small doses. I put him down and let him stretch out on his belly...he's grunting a lot. I gave him gas drops and rubbed his belly, bicycled his legs, etc. I feel terrible.
> 
> im going to call tysons father and make him wake him up so I can leave my fucking house and maybe go bash my head against a wall.

Sounds like colic :( Get him checked out for reflux too.




Vaurissa said:


> No baby... Been feeling pissy about it and just ignoring the Internet in general lol. Did go in this morning for poss water leak, no water, but am 2-3 cm dialated! The lady kicked up my contractions with the exam, so I'm home in bed resting now, in PAIN. I promise to update when ever I am admitted, be it today or 3 weeks from now lol.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I want babbies! Did you end up picking someone to play you in our movie production? I can't remember (yep, I'm a horrible friend).



Kristin52 said:


> im about to get my face chewed off or get into a fight on BnB.........

I love a good BnB fight



WELL... off to first midwife appointment. Look at you ladies with your bubs and I'm just visiting my hospital for the first time *sigh*. Wish me luck!! I'm going to talk them into scanning me. I wanna see my bubsy.


----------



## Emerald87

You guys are making me consider facebook.
I hate you.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lia. i don't know who mikell is but she has made the single worst argument against abortion i have ever seen in my entire life.

The guy pretending he's Dragonball Z that can't recognize satire if it bites him in the ass? She's his wife. ;)

And yes, terrible argument. But she's pretty hopeless. I've given up on that post. It was meant to be funny, not an abortion debate. But since both of them are interested in turning funny videos into abortion debates... I give up. :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> You guys are making me consider facebook.
> I hate you.

Muahahahahaha! 

Good luck at the midwives! :) Come back and let us know if Kaida is beating up the doppler again.


----------



## Kristin52

stupid people and their stupid "I know it all" attitudes. Pisses me right the fuck off. 


Oh, and my 'friend' was talking shit about me on facebook saying:
"I'm surprised Kristin hasn't cheated on her husband yet"
......FUCKING AWESOME. :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa baby will come soon I promise.. kesslie sounds like she had quite a rough day. I'm home with Tyler and mom and Mitch have been a lot of help.. I'm on pain meds.. grr.. Katie did Tyson come around to finally help you ??? Sarahhhh howte you doing in the hospital ?? Laura.. did des start eating 2oz of formula by day 3 or is Ty going to be mega huge soon


----------



## Menelly

Kristin52 said:


> stupid people and their stupid "I know it all" attitudes. Pisses me right the fuck off.
> 
> 
> Oh, and my 'friend' was talking shit about me on facebook saying:
> "I'm surprised Kristin hasn't cheated on her husband yet"
> ......FUCKING AWESOME. :thumbup:

I'd point the bullshit out to your hubby and let him know what you're doing in advance to stay out of trouble.

Then you reply with "what makes you think I haven't? I was banging your boyfriend/husband/whatever the skank sleeps with last week!"

But I'm the type of person that likes to fight stupid with bitchy. ;)


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie's been asleep off and on all day... almost zero alert time. We are SO HOSED tonight! Poor baby wakes up and eats and then gets all sad and falls back to sleep. I can't decide if she's in pain or still just mad. :(


----------



## Emerald87

I'm at the hospital. It's the first time I've hated being at one. All the women are huge and I hate them because I'm jealous. I want to go home. Fuck the appointment I've been dying for for months...


----------



## gigglebox

i don't recall what he was eating day two but he was on an average of 3oz by 2 weeks...hubs doesn't remember either; i think initially it was about 1-2 oz of formula and bm mix.

are you doing better at home? how long does mitch have off? how long is your mom staying?

now that you mention it, sarah hasn't posted all day ?

i might be a little worried now


----------



## gigglebox

em i am in so much anticipation of this appointment on your behalf! please post us how it went afterward. i know the lobby is irritating but once you're in there and seeing your wiggle worm you'll feel much better.


----------



## Emerald87

I doubt they'll scan me. Still waiting...


----------



## gigglebox

katie is also MIA...:(


----------



## gigglebox

can you beg and plead for one? tell them you're having a ton of anxiety about the gender and need to know now? or some plausible lie that would result in an ultrasound?


----------



## Ems77

Emerald87 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I want babbies! Did you end up picking someone to play you in our movie production? I can't remember (yep, I'm a horrible friend).

Nope didn't choose, so not horrible. LOL I do like your 'coming to the dark side' consideration of FB :winkwink:

Hope all goes well at the doc and you don't come away feeling like I do! They abused me with their finger rapings and I feel like shit STILL! I really wish Emery would be a good baby and break her water like her sisters did! That would seal the deal at least! I am officially petrified she's coming on the 9th now. THAT is already DD#1's b-day. This is fine and would be cute, HOWEVER, it is also DD#1's father's b-day (my EX husband) Yee haw! <-sarcasm!


----------



## Emerald87

No scan. No doppler. I just wasted half my fucking day for them to ask me a medical history, which I pretty much don't have one. I asked for after hours contact details and she said they were in the pamphlet, which they're not.
Only plus is she put on my file I'm a med student and therefore if a single room is available, I get dibbs.


----------



## ashiozz

holy crap. that's ridiculous. All the rooms at our hospital here are single rooms 0.o .. but Im sorry Emerald.. the next appt will hopefully be better =/ 


*hugs*

Baby squee for emerald..


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh this is public; I don't pay a cent to stay so I shouldn't bitch. I was just hoping that being in the "know" would help and maybe it will :p


----------



## Emerald87

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

That's a big, gorgeous bubby! Does he sleep well? Tell me about his personality?


----------



## ashiozz

I pumped an ounce!!!!!


----------



## Menelly

Why no doppler? I mean, I can understand no scan, although I can understand being whiny about it. ;) But why no doppler? That seems silly. 

I'm sorry it didn't go to plan.

Ash - squee!

Kesslie is STILL sleeping. She's been awake for maybe a combined 2 hours since her clip. I'm starting to worry about lidocaine making her too sleepy. Her dentist insists its only in case of an overdose, but... still. She's usually WIDE awake right now, and I can't keep her up. :(


----------



## Emerald87

Next appointment is next Thursday with a lobster chicken (i.e. obstetrician). I'm hoping I can sweet talk him/her into scans and all sorts.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I pumped an ounce!!!!!

Whee! Congrats! I'm still lucky if I get an ounce out. I am not a good pumper. :( I got almost 1.5 ounces one day when severely engorged. I just can't seem to let down for a machine. Or my pump sucks. I'm not sure which.


----------



## Emerald87

Probably sore and healing. If you're worried, go get her checked out. Keep a close eye on her breathing. Take her heart rate - a high heart rate may indicate some local is in her system but keep in mind baby's heart rates are already high.


----------



## Menelly

HR and respiration seem OK. I've checked them a few times. And she CAN be aroused, she just glares at you, cries for a few min, and falls back asleep. If I couldn't get her to wake up at all, I'd be at the ER by now. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> That's a big, gorgeous bubby! Does he sleep well? Tell me about his personality?

OMG he has the best personality. He's so mellow, you can hold him wherever and however and he looks around, if mitch or I speak he immediately is calm.. He stares up at me with his mouth all open in surprise like "omgz I know you!" .. But he sleeps A LOT during the day and hes up at night. When he sleeps he dreams and makes some noises and throws his limbs up sometimes. He has great head control already and he manages to turn himself on his side somehow during sleep.

He hates his hands being covered and doesnt like to be swaddled. He's mellow and quiet. :) I love him SO much.

He hates hats. HATES them, Im going to not put shoes on him, they'll just get thrown.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> He has great head control already and he manages to turn himself on his side somehow during sleep.

That's because he was born as a 18 month old :winkwink:


He sounds gorgeous. Looks like you have a quiet smartie on your hands - my bet is he'll be a placid kid and a good teenager and intelligent to boot. Everything you could wish for.


----------



## ashiozz

Im not sure, my pump is amazing! I loves it, since he eats A LOT Im going to have to combi-feed for now until I can get more to come out, but omg.. AN OUNCE!!! Lia shes probably just tired from all shes been through . She'll be up tonight for you ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> He has great head control already and he manages to turn himself on his side somehow during sleep.
> 
> That's because he was born as a 18 month old :winkwink:
> 
> 
> He sounds gorgeous. Looks like you have a quiet smartie on your hands - my bet is he'll be a placid kid and a good teenager and intelligent to boot. Everything you could wish for.Click to expand...

one can only hope.. but Im in suchhhh love :) I feel so lucky. His bigness is nice because he feels more sturdy... :)


----------



## Emerald87

That's true; less easy to break.

We can tell you're in love ;) Is it amazing that your heart can swell that much to include the new addition?


----------



## ashiozz

Kind of, I already was very in love but i think all that I went through and realizing that hes going to probably be an only child due to it, it makes me love him even more, so it is amazing.. I want to take him everywhere with me... hes my new best friend =)


----------



## Emerald87

I have to go back to hell. Ugh, I mean work. I'll catch you guys later.

They'll probably send me home; I have so much trapped gas and when it all comes out it'll kill a horse. HA!


----------



## ashiozz

muahahha, knock em dead, lovely =)


----------



## Menelly

She's still asleep. And I'm not tired at all. I am so hosed tonight. :( Phooey.


----------



## Menelly

PS: I extra super want this diaper cover... https://hyenacart.com/rockabyebooty/mt/3426/65486/Sock-Monkey-PUL-Diaper-cover-

I just need her to get them in stock again. ;)

Oh, shit. Diaper. Laura! I'll try to get it in the mail tomorrow. I forgot, it's been a crazy week with the MIL drama and all. (Hard to believe that was just last week!)


----------



## ashiozz

Lia, my sons wearing a sockmonkey sleep n play right now ;)


----------



## Ems77

Y'all are not going to believe this shit! My water broke! There's damn meconium in it though, she what happens whe. She stays too long, sheesh!


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Y'all are not going to believe this shit! My water broke! There's damn meconium in it though, she what happens whe. She stays too long, sheesh!

Oooh yay! Baby time! Keep us updated!


----------



## ashiozz

YAY two birth stories super close! Keep us updated.. Hope yours is less scary than the last one!!


----------



## Emerald87

GOOD LUCK LOVELY!!

Keep us updated. Hope all goes smoothly and you puke your baby out like Katie did ;)


----------



## Emerald87

I'm home. I'm exhausted. I'm a bit sad because I've had such bad gas today it's making me think I haven't been feeling Kaida, that it's been gas all along. Could you guys distinguish early on?


----------



## Ems77

Epi dude made it hard to update. Pardon shitty spelling. He put the Epi so high I am numb from practically the neck down!!! Hard to type and even breathe. Oh well at least there's no pain right? Lol


----------



## Emerald87

LOL oh dear.... how dilated are you? If you have trouble breathing for real then LET THEM KNOW!!!! Don't fuck around with that shit - you and bubs need oxygen until they cut that cord. Then just you ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala...............


----------



## gigglebox

Menelly said:


> PS: I extra super want this diaper cover... https://hyenacart.com/rockabyebooty/mt/3426/65486/Sock-Monkey-PUL-Diaper-cover-
> 
> I just need her to get them in stock again. ;)
> 
> Oh, shit. Diaper. Laura! I'll try to get it in the mail tomorrow. I forgot, it's been a crazy week with the MIL drama and all. (Hard to believe that was just last week!)

no worries! besides i think the diapers we are using now are much better for him. he wakes up usually because he's hungry and i'll feel his diaper to check for wetness and they are wet, but cold. the other ones always felt like they had just been peed in. they each have different absorbent material (compressed cotton vs. absorbent bead things).



Vaurissa said:


> Y'all are not going to believe this shit! My water broke! There's damn meconium in it though, she what happens whe. She stays too long, sheesh!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
holy crap! that's so crazy, you practically willed that thing to break! i'm so excited and can't wait for the full birth story!

do keep us worry free and promise you'll voice any issues with the epi to your doctor.

eeeeee!!! i am so excited!


----------



## gigglebox

just saying hi em :wave: but gonna go try to lay this baby down again...where's my damn bump picture? oh and about the gas vs. movement--they feel pretty similar at first but gas generally has pain with it, feels like it's "traveling", or ends in a fart. if none of that applies it's probably baby :)


----------



## Emerald87

80% gas, 15% guts, 5% baby

Do you approve of my bump:boobs ratio?
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-08 19.41.29.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emerald87

Cool, thanks. I do tend to distinguish like that - what I consider baby doesn't travel and doesn't hurt. Problem is, I will fart soon after regardless of the earlier movement/gas :p


----------



## Ems77

Am a 9. Still have some cervix on the right side and I am between +1 and+2.


----------



## gigglebox

your bump is coming along great!!! and i love the color of your sweater!


----------



## gigglebox

Vaurissa said:


> Am a 9. Still have some cervix on the right side and I am between +1 and+2.

YAY! not long now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks and thanks. But it's the end of the day which means it's mostly bloat. I don't really mind; the smaller I am now, the smaller bubs is in the end (my theory, don't burst my bubble with all that "logic" crap ;)) Unfortunately, my uterus is at the 20-22 week mark i.e. just under my belly button or at the level of, depending where she's laying. Which means she's big... very big...
I'm still hungry. But it's bed time so I'm going to take a snack with me. Mmmmmmnnnn, food. I like food.

Goodnight ladies. Good luck Vaurissa!!! Hope to see squee soon.


----------



## Ems77

Emery Lee-Ann has arrived! May 8th 4:58 am. 6lbs 11oz. 17 inches (supposedly) lol. I think she's a little taller than that lol


----------



## Kristin52

Menelly said:


> Kristin52 said:
> 
> 
> stupid people and their stupid "I know it all" attitudes. Pisses me right the fuck off.
> 
> 
> Oh, and my 'friend' was talking shit about me on facebook saying:
> "I'm surprised Kristin hasn't cheated on her husband yet"
> ......FUCKING AWESOME. :thumbup:
> 
> I'd point the bullshit out to your hubby and let him know what you're doing in advance to stay out of trouble.
> 
> Then you reply with "what makes you think I haven't? I was banging your boyfriend/husband/whatever the skank sleeps with last week!"
> 
> But I'm the type of person that likes to fight stupid with bitchy. ;)Click to expand...

I already told him, fuck her. I don't care.




Vaurissa said:


> Emery Lee-Ann has arrived! May 8th 4:58 am. 6lbs 11oz. 17 inches (supposedly) lol. I think she's a little taller than that lol


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

yayyy congrats ... my baby sleeps all day so he can be awake all night =/

so we also discovered he will only sleep on his side or tummy too whic makes m a horrible mom.


Emerald ypur bump is gorgeous :)


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> Emery Lee-Ann has arrived! May 8th 4:58 am. 6lbs 11oz. 17 inches (supposedly) lol. I think she's a little taller than that lol

Wewt! Congrats hon! <3


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> yayyy congrats ... my baby sleeps all day so he can be awake all night =/
> 
> so we also discovered he will only sleep on his side or tummy too whic makes m a horrible mom.
> 
> 
> Emerald ypur bump is gorgeous :)

I just let her sleep on her tummy. Yes, I'm a terrible mother going straight to hell. But hey, I like my sleep dammit. And she's so much happier when she gets a good 3 hour nap on her tummy as opposed to waking every 20 min on her back. So yeah. I let her sleep on her tummy.

Besides, knowing how the world works? In 3 years they'll discover sleeping on your back leads to diabetes or something and they'll tell everyone to sleep on their sides again, with a "side for small waists" campaign. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

RIGHT? Hes on his side right now conked out, I get him to sleep a good 3-4 hours like this, on his back he just screams, He actually curls up like a kidneybean, I think he got used to this position in the womb, so if thats what makes him happy, I don't mind :) 

We're going to hell. :)


----------



## gigglebox

yay vaurissa!!! congratulations! i expect a TMI birth story and baby squee as soon as you can provide it.

emerald--with such a large baby it's no wonder you're feeling him/her kick already! i know i've asked a million times but when is your next scan? was s/he measuring large at the last scan?

ash--my ped told me to wake giant baby every two hours during the day to try to transition him over to night but i think that was at 2 weeks...it seems to work some days better than others but it has helped.


----------



## hoping4girl

Congrats vaurisss!!! That's awesome im happy for u :) 

My yesterday update: I have now started bleeding, but its slowing doen so that's fantastic. Still keepin baby girl in there!!


----------



## ashiozz

Omgz Sarah!! I hope all is well **squish** Baby girl will pull through no matter what, she has the toughest mommy ever!

Laura, I think Id be more upset hes awake at night if I was working right now, we still dont know if im really going to go back either, but he's not a crier when hes awake, hes just up and wants to spend time with someone. I will try every two hours soon but right now we're doing 3 hours 0.o sometimes hes asleep for four.. hes huge.. he already eats 3oz a feed! 

My grocery bill when this kid is a teen is going to be SO HIGH. I can't afford a second!


Day 4 post C-section, I am moving pretty good but the mornings suck the worst :( most of the rest of the day is okay, I go 6-7 hrs between pain meds so sometimes Im not on anything and can still move. 

Im puffy as hell and Im still retaining, I think its from the 3 day induction process, they pumped A LOT of fluids into me. Im more puffy than I was when I went in, but that's ok, I am feeling A LOT better than I have been...


My female cat is the baby alarm, if he cries, she goes to get me or mitch 0.o she watches him very closely, I think they're going to be best friends...


----------



## gigglebox

hi sarah! so glad you're doping ok, considering. how is baby? did they tell you where the bleeding was coming from?

super bummed, my mom and MIL have kind of inadvertently (and i'm sure not intentionally) kind of screwed me on babysitting when i go back to work :( though before i got pregnant i made suure des would always have a sitter, they have both made their own agendas and now i'm freaking out. my mom wants two days a week off (at the very least one day off) and MIL, who moved up from FL to help with the baby, just got a commission based job that limits how much she can help with des.

i have to be the one who works for health insurance, but hubs brings home the bulk of the money so neither of us *can't* work. i am trying to go part time but i can't do it if they refuse to let me keep my insurance (that request is pending but not looking good).

trying not to freak out/cry...


----------



## gigglebox

yay ash your cat has a purpose! LOL

the pain will get better...but i guess that's obvious.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> hi sarah! so glad you're doping ok, considering. how is baby? did they tell you where the bleeding was coming from?
> 
> super bummed, my mom and MIL have kind of inadvertently (and i'm sure not intentionally) kind of screwed me on babysitting when i go back to work :( though before i got pregnant i made suure des would always have a sitter, they have both made their own agendas and now i'm freaking out. my mom wants two days a week off (at the very least one day off) and MIL, who moved up from FL to help with the baby, just got a commission based job that limits how much she can help with des.
> 
> i have to be the one who works for health insurance, but hubs brings home the bulk of the money so neither of us *can't* work. i am trying to go part time but i can't do it if they refuse to let me keep my insurance (that request is pending but not looking good).
> 
> trying not to freak out/cry...

Aww. Im worried about this too. I know it isn't ideal but could you do daycare one day a week? =/ Im not sure what else to suggest, maybe you could work 4 tens?? That would give your mom a day off too 0.o


----------



## hoping4girl

It's a placenta abruption, hopefully it fixes itself!


----------



## gigglebox

they won't allow tens :( no one can work over 8 in a day. overtime does not exist at my job. also daycare around here will only pay by the week. i may be able to find private care to do it but that freaks me out a little


----------



## Ems77

Btw, Katie I'm in the vag club with ya! Lol. She's laying on my chest sleeping now. Her head looks small, but thank the powers that be for pain meds! Lmao! Tired as hell, she has yet to sleep more than a 2 hour stretch and then of course u know hospitals, someone has to bug u about something every damned hour


----------



## gigglebox

sarah have yoy had a section before?


----------



## ashiozz

So our Csection club is me, Laura, Jules, and Lia? So far? Is that it? And then Vag births have been Katie and Vaurissa.. It's interesting how many of us are in the C-section club..

Laura Im scared of daycare in general and my work shares a parking lot with a kinder care, so I could check on him whenever I want if I took him there =/ 


When I do go back Im doing 4 tens (if I do go back) so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Emerald87

Congrats vaurissa!! How cute :)

Sarah, it's gonna be ok. They're watching carefully :) are your docs good?

I "popped" today. Yep, my belly is bigger than previously pictured. I woke up with that size rather than a flat morning belly. I can't imagine the whale I'll be tonight combined with food and gas (i am deadly constipated though, so that might be most of my issue)


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. I want squee

Anyway have to go do a 15 min presentation for an assignment. It's deadly boring, I'm scared I'll make myself fall asleep during my own speech.


----------



## ..katie..

YAY FOR INTERNET AGAIN!!! I nearly died.

SARAH!!! I'm glad youre okay. I worried.

Vaurissa, CONGRATS!!! And welcome to the giant vagina club. *hands cookies*

everyone else, shiiit i missed you guys. I'm so lame. FB doesn't quite cut it for me. And there's no emerald on fb, so that def diminishes it too.

Ash, glad youre home. Lia, how is Kesslie? Laura, come live with me and i'll take care of you with my health insurance and we can move to utah and have some weird polygamy thing with lia and her husband and your husband and me. Because i'm lonely. *sniff* Em, I need another bump picture.


Patrick is doing wonderful today. Tyson came over today, too. when the baby wasn't screaming and I didn't need a break. Imagine. But it was nice to have a mini break, so whatever.


----------



## gigglebox

:wave: welcome back! glad fob gave you a break...eventually. so can we officially conclude that patrick + formula = bad times?


----------



## ..katie..

Or my milk. Idkwtf was up, honestly. He had done fine with formula before. He had done fine with breaskmilk before. Then he was doing bad, so I cut out the formula and did just milk, and that sucked too, but then I gave him sensitive formula for lactose intolerant babies, and bam. He was doing much better almost instantly. and now he's doing good.

*sigh*

Shit's expensive, too. WIC will cover it or I will eat them.


----------



## ashiozz

:) Im glad hes doing so much better! :) Katie, you won't be lonely forever, you're a kickass person and deserve someone as amazing as you in your life. it will happen :) And they will be really good with Patrick or I will eat them. Kthx.


----------



## ..katie..

...im awful, but they dont even need to be an awesome person. Or be there during the day. I just want an adult to cuddle with lol.


So my lips have randomly lined themselves with blackheads. GROSS =/



Also, thank you ash <3 gah relationships succck


----------



## ..katie..

PS. I keep reading the page and seeing my picture and going "who the fuck is posting on here??"


----------



## ..katie..

Also, anyone notice that since I started my constant bitchfest about FOB, there's been ads for "tyson chicken strips" up at the top? BnB has a sick sense of humor. fuckers.


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO!!!!!


We can turn Tyson INTO some chicken strips, if you'd like ;)


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ...im awful, but they dont even need to be an awesome person. Or be there during the day. I just want an adult to cuddle with lol.
> 
> 
> So my lips have randomly lined themselves with blackheads. GROSS =/
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thank you ash <3 gah relationships succck

The WRONG relationships DO suck.. but when it's the right one, it makes the world seem not so bad =) ... You'll find it =) No worries.


Mostly, Tyson just sucks.... bad.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> YAY FOR INTERNET AGAIN!!! I nearly died.
> 
> SARAH!!! I'm glad youre okay. I worried.
> 
> Vaurissa, CONGRATS!!! And welcome to the giant vagina club. *hands cookies*
> 
> everyone else, shiiit i missed you guys. I'm so lame. FB doesn't quite cut it for me. And there's no emerald on fb, so that def diminishes it too.
> 
> Ash, glad youre home. Lia, how is Kesslie? Laura, come live with me and i'll take care of you with my health insurance and we can move to utah and have some weird polygamy thing with lia and her husband and your husband and me. Because i'm lonely. *sniff* Em, I need another bump picture.
> 
> 
> Patrick is doing wonderful today. Tyson came over today, too. when the baby wasn't screaming and I didn't need a break. Imagine. But it was nice to have a mini break, so whatever.

Holy hell, I missed you too!!! :hugs:

I'll send through another bump picture soon. It's no longer a bump, in a day it's become a mountain. I'm moisturising like crazy because I'll get severe stretch marks with a change like this overnight.

I LOOOOOOVE going to bed because when I sleep she positions herself up high and when I rub my belly there's a big, hard bump rather than a horrible fatty semi-bloated bump. I'm strange but it's kind something I've got at the moment while she's so "small".

I was going to resist doppler-er-er-ing until the weekend but I couldn't hold out. She seems to sleep until I doppler her; now I'm not sure if that's because I'm keeping still and she wakes up or if it's because she hates the doppler. Either way I love hearing her kick the shit out of it. If she hates the doppler, is it awful that I want to antagonise my unborn tiny human? :p


----------



## Emerald87

Hello 1 random guest.... I'm watching you. I know who you are. I have your IP address...


----------



## Emerald87

That's right guest... run... run away


----------



## Emerald87

I swear I'm going to die if I don't poop soon. I'm so uncomfortable. I'm going to dose myself up on stool softeners and go to bed. Night night!! xxoo


----------



## gigglebox

i missed you last night emerald :( des was being good with sleep; but i couldn't turn my stupid brain off.

uh oh, i'm about to get serious on you guys. you've been warned.

so hubs recently has just been coming home in a funk. i had just assumed work had been stressing him out, but yesterday he came home in an OK mood and then it progressively got worse. i just had this terrible feeling, like he has become unhappy/unsatisfied with his life...so i finally called him out on it.

basically he admitted that the baby stresses him out and he can't wait until he's older. coming home makes him stressed. then he told me he can't wait to have his wife back (which is also what he said for the last couple months of my pregnancy). he says he feels selfish for thinking this way...but that doesn't really change the situation. i guess nothing does though.

he told me not to feel guilty or upset or depressed...unfortunately i feel all of these things. i feel like i forced him into having a kid...i told him that and he said he is a big boy and could have said "no" or "not yet". but i know i wanted it more than him.

i've tried so hard to not have his life be altered at all. i feel like i'm failing at keeping my family happy. i feel like an inadequate failure. i feel like i traded my husband for a baby and i can't have both. i feel like he's never going to come around.


----------



## gigglebox

to continue...i know it's not going to be this way forever. but this is kind of the time i've needed emotional support the most and it's totally lacking.

in other news...

i am still losing whatever it is that looks just like my mucous plug. what IS that?!

lastly, i think des is getting closer to smiling but it's hard to say. i thought i provoked a smile out of him yesterday, but it could have been coincidence. i keep trying and he starts to, but then it's like he's not letting himself lol

serious baby is serious.


----------



## Ems77

Here she is! on another note... now that I'm not sick anymore, EVERYTHING looks good!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







101_0874.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 2









101_0890.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2









101_0899.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2









101_0912.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0









101_0916.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

squeeee! look at those eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is precious!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Shes absolutely beautiful Vaurissa, congratulations :)

I am so sorry girls, I read your updates every day and know there were questions asked of me when I initially posted but I can't for the life of me find them to answer them! I tend to read read read, come back and totally forget I what I was supposed to be doing. By which point you guys have done another 10+ pages and I've lost the plot completely!

Is everyone doing well? is hoping4girl's little one still hanging in there?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> YAY FOR INTERNET AGAIN!!! I nearly died.
> 
> SARAH!!! I'm glad youre okay. I worried.
> 
> Vaurissa, CONGRATS!!! And welcome to the giant vagina club. *hands cookies*
> 
> everyone else, shiiit i missed you guys. I'm so lame. FB doesn't quite cut it for me. And there's no emerald on fb, so that def diminishes it too.
> 
> Ash, glad youre home. Lia, how is Kesslie? Laura, come live with me and i'll take care of you with my health insurance and we can move to utah and have some weird polygamy thing with lia and her husband and your husband and me. Because i'm lonely. *sniff* Em, I need another bump picture.
> 
> 
> Patrick is doing wonderful today. Tyson came over today, too. when the baby wasn't screaming and I didn't need a break. Imagine. But it was nice to have a mini break, so whatever.
> 
> Holy hell, I missed you too!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'll send through another bump picture soon. It's no longer a bump, in a day it's become a mountain. I'm moisturising like crazy because I'll get severe stretch marks with a change like this overnight.
> 
> I LOOOOOOVE going to bed because when I sleep she positions herself up high and when I rub my belly there's a big, hard bump rather than a horrible fatty semi-bloated bump. I'm strange but it's kind something I've got at the moment while she's so "small".
> 
> I was going to resist doppler-er-er-ing until the weekend but I couldn't hold out. She seems to sleep until I doppler her; now I'm not sure if that's because I'm keeping still and she wakes up or if it's because she hates the doppler. Either way I love hearing her kick the shit out of it. If she hates the doppler, is it awful that I want to antagonise my unborn tiny human? :pClick to expand...

the first fight i ever saw on bnb was about a lady refusing the doppler because she was convinced it was torture for fetusbabies..... it was vicious and scary and hilarious.

you may think youre big, but you'll look back on your pictures and go 'was i even pregnant???' lol. i bet youre cuuuttteee


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Hello 1 random guest.... I'm watching you. I know who you are. I have your IP address...

:haha::haha::haha::happydance:


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i missed you last night emerald :( des was being good with sleep; but i couldn't turn my stupid brain off.
> 
> uh oh, i'm about to get serious on you guys. you've been warned.
> 
> so hubs recently has just been coming home in a funk. i had just assumed work had been stressing him out, but yesterday he came home in an OK mood and then it progressively got worse. i just had this terrible feeling, like he has become unhappy/unsatisfied with his life...so i finally called him out on it.
> 
> basically he admitted that the baby stresses him out and he can't wait until he's older. coming home makes him stressed. then he told me he can't wait to have his wife back (which is also what he said for the last couple months of my pregnancy). he says he feels selfish for thinking this way...but that doesn't really change the situation. i guess nothing does though.
> 
> he told me not to feel guilty or upset or depressed...unfortunately i feel all of these things. i feel like i forced him into having a kid...i told him that and he said he is a big boy and could have said "no" or "not yet". but i know i wanted it more than him.
> 
> i've tried so hard to not have his life be altered at all. i feel like i'm failing at keeping my family happy. i feel like an inadequate failure. i feel like i traded my husband for a baby and i can't have both. i feel like he's never going to come around.

Well, the fact is that either he'll come around or he won't. You can't change what he does or how he feels. HE made the choice to have a kid when he stuck it in you unprotected...that's just how it is. So don't you dare start feeling guilty.

The truth is, you ARE a different person than his wife from a few months ago. You went through an awful experience (yup, I'm considering pregnancy one of those things that warrant PTSD counseling and shit.) and you can't change that. Guys are slower to change...He didn't get the experience of having a seperate PERSON living inside of them for almost a year, didn't get to feel every sick, didn't get that fetusbaby bond, and he's not Des's primary caregiver...I think until little people get older, most men think of babies as a new pet who is loud and smells bad and needs A LOT of attention. Plus, they're jealous because the new pet requires more attention than they do, and gets it. Your, as the mom, life is now consumed with BABY, when HUSBAND used to be the primary thing. Guys sort of believe the surface stuff of "you're going to have an amazing new fantastic wonderful life with this adorable cute fun thing" and then they don't get much...they don't get baby attention (like babies DO much anyway, right?) they don't get wife attention, they basically get shut out of the family life for a while.

You DID trade your husband for a baby, just as he traded his wife for a baby. Doesn't mean that you guys don't love each other or that you can't have both. It just means you are two new people who have to learn all about each other again, except now interrupted every two hours.

I think that once Des starts doing more baby things rather than infant things, it will change. That's very frequently the case. Or, you could leave the baby with hims dad for a day, alone, and let them have bonding time for themselves.


----------



## ..katie..

vaurissa said:


> here she is! On another note... Now that i'm not sick anymore, everything looks good!:dohh:

eeeeepppp!!!!! <3 <3

congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

henrysmumkaz said:


> Shes absolutely beautiful Vaurissa, congratulations :)
> 
> I am so sorry girls, I read your updates every day and know there were questions asked of me when I initially posted but I can't for the life of me find them to answer them! I tend to read read read, come back and totally forget I what I was supposed to be doing. By which point you guys have done another 10+ pages and I've lost the plot completely!
> 
> Is everyone doing well? is hoping4girl's little one still hanging in there?

Lol thats okay. i'm pretty sure the train of thought here never stays on the tracks. For example, "Spot ___" (i cant remember your mom's maiden, em!! damnit!!!!)

I'm good. I'm teething, which is ridiculous. Seriously. My 12 year olds and my wisdom teeth on both sides have yet to show up, but both on my lower left side have been popping out and saying "hi" then retreating back into their gummy home since i got knocked up. i'm thinking about using patrick's supply of oragel...

Yup, last think I heard, Sarah had some bleeding, but it had slowed a lot. She ordered a PB+J with some cheese last night around eight thirty.


----------



## ..katie..

HI bump.on.brain!!!!! Come talk to us!


----------



## ..katie..

I HATE Parent's Choice diapers. I HATE THEM HATE THEM HATE THEM. and of course I have 49583475 packages of them...

Pampers Swaddlers, on the other hand, are close to God in my book.


----------



## gigglebox

i know you're right katie. i think when des is more interactive then hubs will stop looking at him like a stray cat i took in. i REALLY hope he starts to smile soon; i think that could be a small turning point.

it would not work to leave hubs alone with des. he has such little tolerance to the screaming that i think the time alone would have the opposite effect. the most he did was 4 hours and he was more than ready to hand him back. 

it's so weird that taking care of des, though hard, has been easier than i expected...but i didn't even imagine how tough it was going to be with hubs. he's had nothing positive to say about having a kid at all. he despised the entire birthing experience.


----------



## gigglebox

huggies :thumbup:


----------



## ..katie..

Men are so fucking weird. Biologically, wouldn't it be better if they evolved to think and emote more like women? gah.


----------



## ..katie..

DEAR HELL CHILD SUPPORT IS ANNOYING.

Seriously, I have to have a paternity suit filed on ty to get the birth certificate.
To get the paternity suit, I have to have Patrick's birth certificate.

WTFMATE. I just want some god damn money!!! *golddigger*


----------



## gigglebox

that is fucking stupid. they didn't require any sort of proof for des' certificate....??? can't you just leave ty's name off? this can't be the first time they've come across this issue.

well, i can't vent about hubs without mentioning the good as well. he is getting me a gift a day leading up to mother's day/our anniversary. 2 days ago he got me a humidifier. yesterday he got me a new leopard print body pillow (i should say *another* one--i love pillows!). i'm excited to see what today brings.....


----------



## ..katie..

I called and talked to them...I can use Patrick's SS card in lieu of a birth certificate until paternity is established. I can't file for child support unless Ty is on the birth certificate, or else patrick's dad is unestablished. Or at least that's what I've gathered? idfk, this would have been so much easier if he had a freaking ID

and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!! <3


----------



## gigglebox

yeah he'd better be doing something nice for me. he's spent, like, 1400 on guns when he already owns 2. maybe i'm putting too much of myself into what i think others should do since if i came into excess money (he sold his car) i'd probably spend it on others. i need to REALLY stop expecting anything from anyone. i kind of resent myself for that. it just leads to disappointment.

anyway.

can't you get him to sign the certificate? why does a grown man not have an id?

oh. right.

see what i mean about expectations? :dohh:


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> yeah he'd better be doing something nice for me. he's spent, like, 1400 on guns when he already owns 2. maybe i'm putting too much of myself into what i think others should do since if i came into excess money (he sold his car) i'd probably spend it on others. i need to REALLY stop expecting anything from anyone. i kind of resent myself for that. it just leads to disappointment.
> 
> anyway.
> 
> can't you get him to sign the certificate? why does a grown man not have an id?
> 
> oh. right.
> 
> see what i mean about expectations? :dohh:


GRR. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I don't get why one would do that. Why would you sell your car and spend the money on dumb stuff? I mean, save some of it, and spend the rest on dates, new clothes, things to better every day life? and then maybe something special for you. (i got my tax return back..800 bucks. i'm paying off debts, but I upgraded my phone to an iphone (fifty bucks, twenty for the charger. i do not feel bad.)

My motto on that is "expect the best, prepare for the worst"...that way you're optimistic, but not naive.
(confession...to spell "naive" i have to type out "evian" and go from there.)

And HAHAHAHAHA yeah. He got fried, crashed into a lightpole at 16, and got his license taken away til he pays the company back...he hasn't paid anything...in 9 years... and he lost his state ID...because that's totally something you lose, right?


----------



## ..katie..

That being said...somewhere back when I was in the process of moving out of otherex's house, my birth certificate vanished into thin air. soooo before I turn 21, I have to pay the state of Utah money to prove that I exist to renew my license.

Sigh.


--side note--
1 day until I can get this weird wart burned off my finger!! (it showed up about a week after I got pregnant. it bothers me more than my tummy.)
2 days until I get my son's penis chopped off!


----------



## gigglebox

ok, fine, whatevs, people lose shit...but then they replace it. especially something important like an ID.

i get the impression he feels zero regret for his fuck up with the car. is that right? surely if he had any remorse he would have put *some* kind of dent into his debt...so how does he get around? i mean, other than hitch rides from you when he can?

also, did you see how the abortion thread on facebook progressed? i stopped posting simply because you know what they say about arguing on the internet...but that last post from that chick "mikell" was the single most ignorant and unintelligent pro-life argument i have ever heard in my life. it really made me so mad just because it was so stupid. i went back to it twice, typed an entire response, then exited the page because i didn't see a point in hitting enter. by my god...dolphins don't abort so why should humans was pretty much the most ridiculous thing i have ever come across.

also, i think "naive" is spelled with some weird "i" that has two dots that our keyboards don't produce anyway.


----------



## gigglebox

note: i am cool with anyone who is pro-life. good for them to have a belief and fight for it. but the pro-choice equals pro-abortion makes me so fucking irate as someone who was faced with that choice. 

personally, i think until you are face to face with something like that, some sort of ethical decision, your opinion doesn't carry much weight until you've been there. i'm not going to judge someone for pulling the plug on a comatose family member because i haven't been in those shoes, i wouldn't know what the individual circumstances were, and i don't know where my head would be at.

ok, rant is ending because i don't want to get mod-flagged.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ok, fine, whatevs, people lose shit...but then they replace it. especially something important like an ID.
> 
> i get the impression he feels zero regret for his fuck up with the car. is that right? surely if he had any remorse he would have put *some* kind of dent into his debt...so how does he get around? i mean, other than hitch rides from you when he can?
> 
> also, did you see how the abortion thread on facebook progressed? i stopped posting simply because you know what they say about arguing on the internet...but that last post from that chick "mikell" was the single most ignorant and unintelligent pro-life argument i have ever heard in my life. it really made me so mad just because it was so stupid. i went back to it twice, typed an entire response, then exited the page because i didn't see a point in hitting enter. by my god...dolphins don't abort so why should humans was pretty much the most ridiculous thing i have ever come across.
> 
> also, i think "naive" is spelled with some weird "i" that has two dots that our keyboards don't produce anyway.



his best friend gave him his car before he went to prison for....guess...having sex with a minor!!!! yeah. he has lots of driving without a license tickets. lots.

i did. i thought it was dumb. i stopped posting because wtf is the point? theyre going to see it how they see it, same as us. and it wasnt even about abortion in the first place!!!

speaking of....where is lia?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> note: i am cool with anyone who is pro-life. good for them to have a belief and fight for it. but the pro-choice equals pro-abortion makes me so fucking irate as someone who was faced with that choice.
> 
> personally, i think until you are face to face with something like that, some sort of ethical decision, your opinion doesn't carry much weight until you've been there. i'm not going to judge someone for pulling the plug on a comatose family member because i haven't been in those shoes, i wouldn't know what the individual circumstances were, and i don't know where my head would be at.
> 
> ok, rant is ending because i don't want to get mod-flagged.

my mother got told she was a murderer and going to hell for 'playing god' when she ended life support on my brother...at his funeral. and for years afterward.

if there is a hell, i hope people who say shit like that end up there.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh, and since we're on the subject and I think mods ignore us anyway...

I am very pro euthanasia. My mother's father hung himself because he didn't want to wait to die (brain tumor.)...my sister's dad blew his brains out winter before last because he couldn't deal with hurting anymore (broken back which also caused huge opiate addiction)...working in a nursing home, i've been begged by lucid residents to suffocate them or to help them OD. I think there should be trained professionals, and very very strict stipulations, including classes and counselling, psych consults, and free legal aid to those wanting it.

gah. Once again, so liberal even hippies puke when I start talking.


----------



## ..katie..

also, fb says bnb is down tonight. sad =/


----------



## ..katie..

sooooo........i think patrick is cluster feeding....with formula....i wonder if im overfeeding him...


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, I read your post to my mom and she said that a lot of men go through this. My dad apparently did, not so much with me, he was in the navy when I was small so he was always excited to see me when he came home, but with my brother. Im not sure if it's because my brother is not biologically his, or if its because he was out of the navy and now home all the time, but he told my mother that he was tired from work stressed out and did not want to deal with the child, even though my brother would chase his car when he got home so excited to see him. She said that as he got older dad did a lot better, but most fathers aren't really worth a damn until they can really interact with their children.. Im not sure if it's really MOST, but apparently you''re definitely not alone, and this worries me with mitch too.. Mitch is older than my dad was when I was born, and after the scare mitch had I believe he'd never ever feel this way towards his baby.. He did tell me him screaming does stress him out sometimes, but Tylers a really quiet baby, so thats kind of rare -.-.

Im not sure how to make it better, but I hope that you understand he COULD have said no to a child, and I'm sure that even though he's stressed out, he still loves des a ton. *Squish* .. I wish there was something I Could say to make it better, but I know you're not alone and neither is he in feeling the way you both do =/


----------



## hoping4girl

hello ladies!!! I got my computer finally last night, but didn't break it out till just now...trying to save my sanity and do things slowly so *hopefully* I don't get bored too fast. 
I hope I haven't missed too much, atm I'm not really in the mood to read a bunch of posts I'm just tired. I should nap....
Last night and today is going well, just hanging out flowing fluid out my vagina. apparently it looks like koolaid....I just think it looks like blood but the docs are very sure of the koolaid appearance, and that's good...so yeah. and I took a shower today, got a new hospital gown that is apparently super xxxL cuz its totally hanging off my shoulder like I'm in a 1980's flick. I'm stylin. My hubby is here this week, he feels awful being away from me and with the bleeding the other day he decided to spend the week here. right now he's doing some shopping for the camper to make it a permanant residence here, so whenbaby is born (hopefully not very soon!) I will have a place to stay to pump and feed her :) but if everything goes well this week I'm sending him back to work, he needs to work and we need themoney...and the benefits!! We are lucky we happened to purchase this cancer policy thing a few years ago and it will cover baby in the ICU so yippee!!! we should have some extra money there. and we havent' spend our tax return on anything yet so that will be going to the campground cost. Ok, I'm rambling now that I can type...sorry if I'm boring you!!!
Lmk whats been going on, I can keep up a little better now ;)

love yas!!! thanks for thinking of us!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

I'm so glad you're okay =D

Erm, updates...Vaurissa had her baby...she's TINY and cute. Laura is having a sad worry-y day. Ash loves Tyler. Patrick isn't pukey anymore. Emerald has a belly, and her father sucks. Jules hasn't been on in decades. Kaz's mom (do you have a name??? i'm sorry if you answered that already =/) has trouble keeping up but we all do, and everyone has been worrying about you and wishing you well.


Did i sum that up well?


----------



## ..katie..

Hi alaricsmom!!


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> i missed you last night emerald :( des was being good with sleep; but i couldn't turn my stupid brain off.
> 
> uh oh, i'm about to get serious on you guys. you've been warned.
> 
> so hubs recently has just been coming home in a funk. i had just assumed work had been stressing him out, but yesterday he came home in an OK mood and then it progressively got worse. i just had this terrible feeling, like he has become unhappy/unsatisfied with his life...so i finally called him out on it.
> 
> basically he admitted that the baby stresses him out and he can't wait until he's older. coming home makes him stressed. then he told me he can't wait to have his wife back (which is also what he said for the last couple months of my pregnancy). he says he feels selfish for thinking this way...but that doesn't really change the situation. i guess nothing does though.
> 
> he told me not to feel guilty or upset or depressed...unfortunately i feel all of these things. i feel like i forced him into having a kid...i told him that and he said he is a big boy and could have said "no" or "not yet". but i know i wanted it more than him.
> 
> i've tried so hard to not have his life be altered at all. i feel like i'm failing at keeping my family happy. i feel like an inadequate failure. i feel like i traded my husband for a baby and i can't have both. i feel like he's never going to come around.

Honey, you've already said what I was gonna say below. But of course we're going to be here for your emotional support :kiss:
You haven't traded anything; you've temporarily substituted in some ways. Your attention goes go to Des which is what a new born needs right now. Your hubby is a big boy and can wait. He seems like a decent guy and he will stand by you. This is one of those "humps" in the road.
It's not your complete responsibility to keep him happy you know? Yes, as a wife I like to keep hubs happy too but most of the time they're suppose to help themselves. You're keeping Des happy :)
Your hubs is a good man for talking about it; most men would bottle it up and run away. Sure, you had to call him out but when does a man ever walk up and say "lets take a second to talk about our emotions"?




gigglebox said:


> to continue...i know it's not going to be this way forever. but this is kind of the time i've needed emotional support the most and it's totally lacking.
> 
> in other news...
> 
> i am still losing whatever it is that looks just like my mucous plug. what IS that?!
> 
> lastly, i think des is getting closer to smiling but it's hard to say. i thought i provoked a smile out of him yesterday, but it could have been coincidence. i keep trying and he starts to, but then it's like he's not letting himself lol
> 
> serious baby is serious.

Could be the remnants of amniotic sac? I hear that's pretty gross.

BABY SMILES!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

back in action! 

woooooooo weeee the sky just opened up and it's POURING! so cool; i love the rain!

glad you're doing ok sarah! i take it kool aid blood is good?

ash thanks for the story; that does help. i am confident he will come around eventually...i guess part of my fear comes from my own background with my father who i had a terrible relationship with until i moved out. distance did us good i guess. grrr i just wish hubs would not let simple things stress him out so much. if baby is crying and that's stressing you out, leave the room.

anyway.

katie; had i known the subject was so close to home i wouldn't have related abortion to life support...i am so, so deeply sorry for your loss. i know it's going to happen one day but i have personally not yet experience the loss of anyone super close to me. i've lost a couple grandparents, and i love them, but i didn't have a hugely close bond with them. i can't even imagine and i am not looking forward to the day when i have to say goodbye to a family member or friend...can i ask why happened? if you don't want to discuss it i totally understand.

i am 100% with you on the Kevorkian thing. from the opinion on assisted death in the first place to the screening process for people who want to make that decision. I don't think it's necessarily crazy to want to die. granted, if you're just depressed or something there are other solutions...but i get wanted to die where there truly is no hope. my personal justified suicide story would be my friend's friend's brother (yeah, i just pulled that card) who killed himself because he was a severe schizophrenic who had been in years and years of unsuccessful treatment.

i don't know. opinions. liberal opinions lol; i am of the mind that you should be allowed to do many things so long as they hurt no one else.


----------



## gigglebox

em, thanks :hugs: actually thank you all. seriously. 

side note: i just reached for my cell phone thinking it was a mouse for my lap top..that has no mouse.

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah i need sugar in my life. and probably sleep..running off of 3 hours today. i also need an off switch for my brain.

edit: sorry for spelling errors in virtually all my posts. typing with one hand is a challenge!


----------



## ..katie..

laura, i should have specified...he died when I was two. I don't remember him, and as awful as it sounds, it wasn't a significant loss in my life, personally...know what I mean? He was 16 and got in a car accident. He was on life support for five or six days when everyone finally came around to "he's not there", from what I've gathered. The only reason i get so vicious about it is because it affected my sister and mother terribly. I also haven't lost anyone particularly close to me...I had a friend die when I was 6 (on my birthday) but I didn't quite grasp it, and it hasn't tormented me. My sister's dad killed himself, but, once again, he wasn't a huge part of my life, but it got to me because of its affect on my family.

So, don't panic.

Also, NEVER feel bad about using examples. Shit happens, and different shit happens to different people. People share experiences and learn from them, and people learn from other's experiences. It might be different with some people, but with me, not a lot of things are taboo.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Hi alaricsmom!!

OMG Jenny! Say hi dammit. <3

Alaricsmom is one of the first people I met on BnB and we chat on FB regularly. Come say hi Jenny!

BTW, I'm OK. Just my hubby's days off so we keep pretending we're spending time as a family. And BnB was down earlier. *******. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

good. I was worried. Well not worried, per say, because I have scary lia senses, but I was starting to get concerned.


----------



## gigglebox

<3 ok, so not a personal loss but still pretty tragic and i'm sorry you didn't get to meet him.

you know, suicide is so different in theory than in it is in practice. ok that sounds weird but i guess i mean that after i knew someone who did it (dad's friend) it made me think a lot harder about the ramifications of acting on it.

i'm being a downer,

BUNNIES! 

emerald let's see that popped belly


----------



## gigglebox

holy shit katie! it's been 20 days already??? how?!


----------



## ..katie..

fuck love. just saying.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> holy shit katie! it's been 20 days already??? how?!

no kidding!!! we've almost survived a whole three weeks with each other.

but look whos talking! 1+1+1?? seriously, yesterday i was hitting 'refresh' to see if you were ok


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> <3 ok, so not a personal loss but still pretty tragic and i'm sorry you didn't get to meet him.
> 
> you know, suicide is so different in theory than in it is in practice. ok that sounds weird but i guess i mean that after i knew someone who did it (dad's friend) it made me think a lot harder about the ramifications of acting on it.
> 
> i'm being a downer,
> 
> BUNNIES!
> 
> emerald let's see that popped belly

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:



That is all.


----------



## ashiozz

This incision is pissing me off. I went almost all day without pain meds, but i felt like I needed a nap so I took one, when I woke up and took a shower, I hurt like hell, its SO GODDAMN SORE. I hate this. Please let me die. Please. 


I cannot do this much longer :( Im too stubborn.. and I have too much I need to do for Tyler :/


----------



## gigglebox

missed one!

des is smiling in his sleep. i want intentional smiles NOW :( i spent probably 30-60 minutes today (collectively, not at once) trying to get him to smile. best i got was an awkward crooked half smile.

well des is not asleep anymore lol; that was quick. he's been up over 7 hours now. i am pretty sure this is a record. he's been wide awake for the majority of it, this better mean many hours of sleep in my immediate future.


----------



## gigglebox

don't be a hero ash, take pain meds if you need them


----------



## ashiozz

I am :( but I hate it more than anything.


----------



## ..katie..

i agree with laura. take a pill. it will help.


----------



## ashiozz

I did already :)


----------



## Menelly

Then take two. ;)

Kesslie's been asleep most of the day too. I have a feeling tonight is going to suck again.


----------



## ashiozz

nah im doing better now.. I just realized that sans pain pills im useless and Im frustrated by that.. Mitch keeps telling me its only been half a week.. so I shouldnt be so down, hes helping A LOT.


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler sleeps ALL DAY LONG. he eats, he poops, he goes to sleep for 4 hrs, wakes up, does it again.. til night time, hes up at night =/ 

But my moms been enjoying their nights so I guess its oki right now, Im probably going to be fine with it too because I am a night owl. He's all mine starting tomorrow night, I think I'll take him in his room and start tummy time :)


----------



## ashiozz

I want Tyler to wake up :(


----------



## ..katie..

patrick has been asleep all day, except to eat. now i cant get him to sleep and i really just want this fucking day to end


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie's been asleep all day too. It must be International Infant Sleep Day. To be followed by International Parent Insanity Night.


----------



## ..katie..

im not doing too hot today. i dont think an upallnight thing would be good. i might just put dramamine in his formula.


(I wouldn't really. you save that shit for toddlerhood so they don't develop a tolerence.)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Kesslie's been asleep all day too. It must be International Infant Sleep Day. To be followed by International Parent Insanity Night.

how is she doing, by the way? still pissed?


----------



## Menelly

Nah, she's not pissed.

I'm having two minor self crises that are keeping me from posting much.

Crisis #1 - They tried to put in an IUD for me yesterday morning. It wouldn't go in. Apparently, my cervix went back into a bad position after this baby, and now they can't get the IUD around the "bend" in the cervix/bottom of the uterus.

As I can't do any hormonal BC's at all, and I'm super high risk for any future pregnancies, this pretty much means I should get my tubes tied. But it makes me so sad... I'm not 100% sure I was done having kids, and I know my husband wanted a son too, and... I hate slamming that door. But it's that or pray condoms work long term and that sounds icky. So I've been sad and crying since yesterday morning over that.

Crisis #2 is less of a crisis but still bugging me. My grandma's 80th birthday is tomorrow, and the birthday party is at my mom's house. My mom is a pain in the ass, and long story short, I haven't seen her or spoken to her in nearly 1.5 years. But my grandma has nearly died a few times now, and to not go to her birthday party to avoid my mom seems childish at best. I missed out on the last party with my Opa before he died, and I will always regret that. So I feel I need to go. But dear God I don't want to deal with my mother again. 

So yeah. Crises. I have another Dr.s appt tomorrow to discuss a tubal with the VA. And then my mom's party tomorrow night for Grandma. So tomorrow is going to suck hardcore and I'm trying not to spend today curled up in a ball crying over it. :(

But yeah, Kesslie is good. Still not sucking totally proper yet, but she's not gasping and choking while nursing anymore so some good has happened already. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Lia! That sucks about the IUD.. If it makes you feel better we used condoms successfully for 3.5 yrs, the rest of the time was us trying to conceive and keep Tyler AND THEN GET HIM OUT Finally, so condoms DO work long term, but theyre not fun.

Tubal is so .. permanent. I know my mom has a friend that had rings put around her tubes to close them temporarily and she was able to get them removed later.. IDK what they were called or if they still do those

I talked to Mitch about getting fixed, they wont fix me but they might fix him, hes 35 and we have the only kid we're going to have, after the experience, but he wants to stick to the IUD for now and wait. We shall see =/


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> note: i am cool with anyone who is pro-life. good for them to have a belief and fight for it. but the pro-choice equals pro-abortion makes me so fucking irate as someone who was faced with that choice.
> 
> personally, i think until you are face to face with something like that, some sort of ethical decision, your opinion doesn't carry much weight until you've been there. i'm not going to judge someone for pulling the plug on a comatose family member because i haven't been in those shoes, i wouldn't know what the individual circumstances were, and i don't know where my head would be at.
> 
> ok, rant is ending because i don't want to get mod-flagged.

I'm pro choice also. My views have been slightly skewed towards pro-life since pregnancy and my loss but equally choice is ultimately the right thing to do. There is so much I could get into, but sometimes it can bug me that people use abortion as a contraception. Termination for a reason is validated and it's important that women have access to it.



..katie.. said:


> Oh, and since we're on the subject and I think mods ignore us anyway...
> 
> I am very pro euthanasia. My mother's father hung himself because he didn't want to wait to die (brain tumor.)...my sister's dad blew his brains out winter before last because he couldn't deal with hurting anymore (broken back which also caused huge opiate addiction)...working in a nursing home, i've been begged by lucid residents to suffocate them or to help them OD. I think there should be trained professionals, and very very strict stipulations, including classes and counselling, psych consults, and free legal aid to those wanting it.
> 
> gah. Once again, so liberal even hippies puke when I start talking.

Pro-euthanasia can get sooooo messy, but I'm all for as well. The only thing that scares me is when people feel that no more can be done when they haven't explored every option available.





gigglebox said:


> <3 ok, so not a personal loss but still pretty tragic and i'm sorry you didn't get to meet him.
> 
> you know, suicide is so different in theory than in it is in practice. ok that sounds weird but i guess i mean that after i knew someone who did it (dad's friend) it made me think a lot harder about the ramifications of acting on it.
> 
> i'm being a downer,
> 
> BUNNIES!
> 
> emerald let's see that popped belly

I'm actually a little embarrassed by my huge explosion of a gut. I'm going to give it time to settle and then maybe when I've come to terms with it, I'll forward images :(




ashiozz said:


> nah im doing better now.. I just realized that sans pain pills im useless and Im frustrated by that.. Mitch keeps telling me its only been half a week.. so I shouldnt be so down, hes helping A LOT.

Good Mitch *pats head*
He's a smart man you know...




..katie.. said:


> im not doing too hot today. i dont think an upallnight thing would be good. i might just put dramamine in his formula.
> 
> 
> (I wouldn't really. you save that shit for toddlerhood so they don't develop a tolerence.)

New BnB topic to put on the Baby Club? Fuck we could have some fun.




Menelly said:


> Nah, she's not pissed.
> 
> I'm having two minor self crises that are keeping me from posting much.
> 
> Crisis #1 - They tried to put in an IUD for me yesterday morning. It wouldn't go in. Apparently, my cervix went back into a bad position after this baby, and now they can't get the IUD around the "bend" in the cervix/bottom of the uterus.
> 
> As I can't do any hormonal BC's at all, and I'm super high risk for any future pregnancies, this pretty much means I should get my tubes tied. But it makes me so sad... I'm not 100% sure I was done having kids, and I know my husband wanted a son too, and... I hate slamming that door. But it's that or pray condoms work long term and that sounds icky. So I've been sad and crying since yesterday morning over that.
> 
> Crisis #2 is less of a crisis but still bugging me. My grandma's 80th birthday is tomorrow, and the birthday party is at my mom's house. My mom is a pain in the ass, and long story short, I haven't seen her or spoken to her in nearly 1.5 years. But my grandma has nearly died a few times now, and to not go to her birthday party to avoid my mom seems childish at best. I missed out on the last party with my Opa before he died, and I will always regret that. So I feel I need to go. But dear God I don't want to deal with my mother again.
> 
> So yeah. Crises. I have another Dr.s appt tomorrow to discuss a tubal with the VA. And then my mom's party tomorrow night for Grandma. So tomorrow is going to suck hardcore and I'm trying not to spend today curled up in a ball crying over it. :(
> 
> But yeah, Kesslie is good. Still not sucking totally proper yet, but she's not gasping and choking while nursing anymore so some good has happened already. :)

Erm, I hope I'm not overstepping my boundaries but how about hubby getting the chop? His is FAR more easily reversed than yours...


----------



## gigglebox

wide awake baby in the middle of the night absolutely fucking sucks. but you know what? now each one of us with a newborn has gone through it...which means i guess it's just one of those things we have to deal with that gets better and, hopefully, in some months time, sleepless nights only happen sporadically.

personally my night wasn't too bad. des had his second 5 hour stretch. i slept for about 4 of those hours which i'm happy with! i guess 5 hours is how long he can go without a feed because his diaper wasn't even wet when he woke up. so he was up about an hour and a half before passing out again...so i fell asleep a little after him...and about 20 minutes in to my sleep one of the f'ing animals knocked over the baby gate i had up to keep them out. so my snorting boston terrier comes waltzing in and is making a racket. i had to get up to kick him out and redo the gate. such rage i had.....eventually i was able to sleep another hour or so.

wow laura. no one cares...

ash. i know you're feeling better but i'm going to lecture you anyway. i mean this with love. chill the fuck out! seriously, you have GOT to relinquish some control and let people help you. you had your thick layer of skin, abdominal muscle, uterine muscle, and everything in between sliced open. you are now being held together by some thread. you have severed nerves and your pain receptors are freaking the fuck out. it's going to take some time to heal. 

that said, i was in this same position. i got yelled at more than once to stop trying to do stuff. then my mom said something along the lines of "you have got to stop and rest. if you overdo it you are going to re-injure yourself and then you'll be forced to rest even longer." being forced to rest even longer?! no thanks.

mitch sounds awesome. i'm so glad he's being super supportive!


----------



## Emerald87

I care Laura


----------



## Emerald87

I'm so constipated it's making me cry. I strained so hard tonight I caused contractions. Thank god they stopped. Even after all that I got nothing out. I've resorted to softeners.


----------



## gigglebox

you gotta do what you gotta do. don't strain too much; you don't want hemmies this early in the game!


----------



## Emerald87

I've already had a couple of fissues and I think some internals which cleared up. And I'm not too early :p I'm 16 weeks :smug:
I've given up. It'll come when it comes. Fuck it.


----------



## Emerald87

I just drank a litre of water in one hit. I won't be sleeping :p


----------



## gigglebox

OMG 16 WEEKS ALREADY?! wow, it really just makes you realize how fast the weeks have gone...and how long this damn thread has been going lol


----------



## Emerald87

HELLO italianqtpie... I'm watching you...


----------



## Emerald87

It feels like 16 years :(


----------



## gigglebox

yeah...but it isn't :) seriously, best advice i can give is enjoy everything that you can't do with a baby while you still can. the simplest task become such an ordeal once a kid is around...at least in the beginning.

i saw that sneaky italian too ;)

is it true that aussies fancy american accents the same way we fancy yours?


----------



## Emerald87

My consultant is American and yeh, in some ways it's hot, but in other ways it's not. Kinda like the Aussie accent - but of course it'll depend on region and the person. I guarantee you we talk NOTHING like Steve Irwin or Crocodile Dundee. We're not _all _bogans (although there are many )


----------



## Emerald87

You're right, I need to appreciate my pregnancy but I really can't at the moment. I'm uncomfortable, I'm petrified and I want to poo so badly it's no longer hilarious. Once I am sure she's all wiggly and I can feel it I think I'll be ok.
I'm going to hide the doppler. I have an addiction and I need help ;)

You also need to enjoy your little bub (although he keeps you up ALLLL the time and screams) - he won't stay little for long ;)


----------



## Emerald87

I, for one, don't say "mate" and "barbie" every chance I get ;) I love having a good mock of the Aussie stereotype though. One day I'll make you guys a video so you can hear me talk. Although I HATE my voice on recording. Maybe I'll record Colin... ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Do you talk like Hugh Jackman? I'm obsessed, truely. I still havent seen the fucking avengers (going on a bestie date on saturday...EEEP) so i'm biding my time with CONSTANTLY playing xmen.


----------



## gigglebox

i know what you mean about accents vs. region. actually it's pretty weird when you think about it...there's the northern accent (most of my relatives have it; similar to canadians), the southern accent (which varies in intensity), then something in between, a kind of neutral accent. also new york, new jersey, and parts of Massachusetts (boston, namely) are states with their own signature accents.

have i confused you yet?


----------



## ..katie..

Sooooooo

this morning as I was blindly pouring coffee on my foot and holding a baby and trying to make a bottle all at once, I thought I'd make some joke on here about why in the world anyone would have a child on purpose...

And then it hit me-I'm the only one who didn't plan out their pregnancy. How very strange.


Facebook is fucking down. Seriously, I can't have my two communication sites going at once, I guess. I'm just too much damn awesome for the world that it has to shut me out of one or the other, let the internet implode or move to californ-i-a.


And laura-I care. Seriously, it makes me smile.
Ash-Laura is right. Don't be neurotic, Tyler will still be there, and still be safe, and still be yours if you take the help offered. You dont even need to ask for it, it's throwing itself at you.
Em-PRUNES! HUMILIATED PLUMS!
--side note of gross--I pooed yesterday for the first time in about a week...it felt like it was a solid normal poo. It wasn't. my butt is confusing me.
Lia-I agree-see if you can get the hubs snipped instead. they can fix those very successfully very quickly. also, go to the party. the guilt and regret isnt worth not dealing with your awful mom...and who knows, you might make out with not having to speak to her.

patrick just crossed hims eyes. i nearly peed


american accents are not hot. none of them. my grandmother grew uo in maine and my mom got some of her accent, which transfered to me, so sometimes i'm 'pahk the cah'y. then midwestr twang underneath. its awful.

britsm though...they could say the nastiest crudest things, and id still be taken aback by how awkward and charming their voices are.


----------



## gigglebox

oh lia i forgot to comment on your dilemma! i would say bank some spermies (in case of future infertility) and get him snipped. if he's unwilling, bank your eggs and shut down the factory. you know, if you can afford it. actually i might have to look into this myself...on further thought, aren't you still producing eggs with a tube tie? so maybe you could extract them later as needed and have ivf or something done?

just a thought

katie you just happen to be the only one on this thread who didn't plan the current pregnancy. i'm pretty sure otherwise you represent, like, half the population.


----------



## ..katie..

Well, yeah, thats kind of my point. How very strange.

Then again, it's really not that strange. this is a conception/pregnancy/parenting forum. most people on here went from "I am going to concieve a child" to "I have concieved a child" to "I have birthed a child" to "this kid is driving me insane"...I just came from "oh fuck im pregnant."


----------



## ..katie..

Because I am young and reckless, I found my new tattoo.

I'm going to put a moustache on the hip thats not inked, and have really pretty latin scroll saying Ego mustache vobis quaestio above it


----------



## gigglebox

which means...................?


----------



## gigglebox

for the record i started coming on this thread prior to trying as i thought (hoped?) pulling out didn't work. turns out we had great success with it lol


----------



## ..katie..

the pull out method sucks, in my opinion. Not because of it's really high rate of failure, but what is the point if you can't feel your success?
sigh.


It means "i mustache you a question"


----------



## ..katie..

henrysmumkaz-I fail, just so you know. I am an idiot.

but hi!


----------



## gigglebox

please get said tattoo.

brother's birthday dinner tonight. CRAB! i'm super excited but actually feeling nervous about over indulging in food. blah. stupid brain.

i think i may take des out to walk today when he's awake later. might make me feel less bad about eating later...i hope!


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> I'm so glad you're okay =D
> 
> Erm, updates...Vaurissa had her baby...she's TINY and cute. Laura is having a sad worry-y day. Ash loves Tyler. Patrick isn't pukey anymore. Emerald has a belly, and her father sucks. Jules hasn't been on in decades. Kaz's mom (do you have a name??? i'm sorry if you answered that already =/) has trouble keeping up but we all do, and everyone has been worrying about you and wishing you well.
> 
> 
> Did i sum that up well?

That was great yes!! :D 

Vaurissa~you baby is adorable!!! 

Ash~big babies are always great...more of them to love!!!! and I always feel if you squeeze them really hard their eyeballs should squish out of their head like those squeeze balls for stress :) but don't try it...just sayin :winkwink:

Em! congrats on your belly!!!! 

Katie!! yippee for no pukies! :D I hope it sticks!! 

Laura~you can come visit me we can be saddish together, I was yesterday....I didn't want to doanything. 

Ok so....people have been great and got me flowers. but they are so strong my eyes keep watering today!! and I think I'll go poo.....
yes, that's the excitement of my day....thinking about pooing :dohh: but, that's ok.
Oh yesterday I started having some contractions but they went away, so all is good. :winkwink:


----------



## ..katie..

that usually makes me feel worse. It's like "so I did all that just to throw it away?" then i just get mad.

You like crab? ACKKKK i've never understood liking seafood. If it's good, it tastes fishy. If it's bad, it tastes fishy. How do you tell?? Then again, i'm a little fucked up about certain types of critters during differnet seasons though. For example, I live less than a mile from a slaughterhouse (i feel as if i've already told you guys this.) and during the summer, I cannot gut beef because it smells like dead cow. I never have a problem with pigs, though, as long as they're in the form of bacon. (could be because I have a nice cresent scar on my hand where a pig tried to eat me. hmm. *repressed rage.*)

I am getting said tattoo. Maybe soon. maybe I should let my body do it's thang first...hmm.

My mother and I deduced last night, after she came home from work, that between the coffee, cigarettes, diet pepsi, and crystal light energy I consume, cocaine would be a cheaper and safer solution.

I'm naked. right at this very second. OOOooOOOooOOOOooOOOOoo

I shaved my ladyparts today, just to see what was goin' on. It's still tiger striped. oh well.


Story of the yesterday:
I have a swamp in my backyard. the property that our house sits on is a full acre, and maybe a fifth of it is swamp. Mind you, I'm in wyoming. South west wyoming. A mix between mountains and desert, depending on if you step left or right. Anywho, ducks and frogs and snakes and snails and other swampy creatures live in this swamp. It's kind of cool.
Annnnd I have these two dogs that you already know about...Mish-pit, Borris-heeler.

I was sitting out on the porch yesterday, having a cup of coffee, watching the dogs do their doggy thing...borris was laying in the middle of the yard, just sunning...belly up and all. Mish was sniffing things. Annnd then all of a sudden, she ran over to borris, got him by the throat, and drug him (he outweighs her by at least twenty pounds...) INTO the swamp and started the process of what I believe was killing him. So, not wanting my dogs to kill each other, I run to the swamp screaming bloody murder at her and nothing distracted her. I threw my shoe at her. nothing. Borris started making gurggling and choking noises that could be heard over her snarling, and so I lunged.
I tackled a motherfucking pitbull into a fucking swamp.

I know pits aren't bad dogs...I know this because I have one. Training them to be mean is how you get a mean dog (for the most part...) but still. She's a fucking pit. She could eat me. I am an idiot.


Anyway, so one of my dogs is a total pussy and one of my dogs is a murderous, psychopathic bitch. Im going to have to barbeque them and have Shiskadogs.


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you're okay =D
> 
> Erm, updates...Vaurissa had her baby...she's TINY and cute. Laura is having a sad worry-y day. Ash loves Tyler. Patrick isn't pukey anymore. Emerald has a belly, and her father sucks. Jules hasn't been on in decades. Kaz's mom (do you have a name??? i'm sorry if you answered that already =/) has trouble keeping up but we all do, and everyone has been worrying about you and wishing you well.
> 
> 
> Did i sum that up well?
> 
> That was great yes!! :D
> 
> Vaurissa~you baby is adorable!!!
> 
> Ash~big babies are always great...more of them to love!!!! and I always feel if you squeeze them really hard their eyeballs should squish out of their head like those squeeze balls for stress :) but don't try it...just sayin :winkwink:
> 
> Em! congrats on your belly!!!!
> 
> Katie!! yippee for no pukies! :D I hope it sticks!!
> 
> Laura~you can come visit me we can be saddish together, I was yesterday....I didn't want to doanything.
> 
> Ok so....people have been great and got me flowers. but they are so strong my eyes keep watering today!! and I think I'll go poo.....
> yes, that's the excitement of my day....thinking about pooing :dohh: but, that's ok.
> Oh yesterday I started having some contractions but they went away, so all is good. :winkwink:Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better at all, the exciting parts of my week involve poo, too.

Have them take the flowers out? donate them for plants?

What are your restrictions? Can you go to the bathroom or do you get a bedpan?

I'm glad youre still doing good. <3


----------



## gigglebox

did mish find something in the bushes? sometimes dogs go into kill mode and they have terrible redirection. so they just go for a kill, regardless of what animal it is and get pretty stupid and go for other dogs they actually like...sometimes people. 

ok, i'm not an animal behavior specialist but i did work with a couple. one that used to work with dolphins! who don't abort! so i learned about some of this stuff working at the dog daycare; we observed this with some dogs on a different level; a dog would get in a fight, and when we came in there to split it up they would redirect on us; when they "snapped out of it" you could see the guilt all over their faces, like "oh shit, i'm in trouble now..." and coward to us. 

if you split up the fight and she didn't go right back after him i think it'll be ok, just as long as another stimulus doesn't come around.

or i've got the situation completely wrong and mish is hungry for blood. 

how stinky were you after your swamp bath?


----------



## gigglebox

oh--crab. i fucking love me some crab. maryland blue crabs are the absolute, hands-down, best...if you don't mind dissecting your food to be able to eat it. which i don't. 

fish is another story. i like sashimi, but hardly any cooked fish. salmon if it's done right is pretty much exclusively it.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:



> wide awake baby in the middle of the night absolutely fucking sucks. but you know what? now each one of us with a newborn has gone through it...which means i guess it's just one of those things we have to deal with that gets better and, hopefully, in some months time, sleepless nights only happen sporadically.
> 
> personally my night wasn't too bad. des had his second 5 hour stretch. i slept for about 4 of those hours which i'm happy with! i guess 5 hours is how long he can go without a feed because his diaper wasn't even wet when he woke up. so he was up about an hour and a half before passing out again...so i fell asleep a little after him...and about 20 minutes in to my sleep one of the f'ing animals knocked over the baby gate i had up to keep them out. so my snorting boston terrier comes waltzing in and is making a racket. i had to get up to kick him out and redo the gate. such rage i had.....eventually i was able to sleep another hour or so.
> 
> wow laura. no one cares...
> 
> ash. i know you're feeling better but i'm going to lecture you anyway. i mean this with love. chill the fuck out! seriously, you have GOT to relinquish some control and let people help you. you had your thick layer of skin, abdominal muscle, uterine muscle, and everything in between sliced open. you are now being held together by some thread. you have severed nerves and your pain receptors are freaking the fuck out. it's going to take some time to heal.
> 
> that said, i was in this same position. i got yelled at more than once to stop trying to do stuff. then my mom said something along the lines of "you have got to stop and rest. if you overdo it you are going to re-injure yourself and then you'll be forced to rest even longer." being forced to rest even longer?! no thanks.
> 
> mitch sounds awesome. i'm so glad he's being super supportive!

Im accepting help at night until tonight, my mom leaves at 4am tomorrow and mitch is driving her, so tonight its me and little guy on the couch. We discussed it and until he sleeps through the nights, on week nights mitch wants me to sleep in the guest room with Tyler so he can get some sleep before work. This sort of upset me because I feel like a guest in my own home and I wont feel married... but I'll cope and do it until he sleeps all night.....



Emerald87 said:


> I'm so constipated it's making me cry. I strained so hard tonight I caused contractions. Thank god they stopped. Even after all that I got nothing out. I've resorted to softeners.

I have this problem NOW, post-partum. Im considering asking mitch to give me a laxative.. I cant stand it.



gigglebox said:


> i know what you mean about accents vs. region. actually it's pretty weird when you think about it...there's the northern accent (most of my relatives have it; similar to canadians), the southern accent (which varies in intensity), then something in between, a kind of neutral accent. also new york, new jersey, and parts of Massachusetts (boston, namely) are states with their own signature accents.
> 
> have i confused you yet?

Laura, you forgot the TV "accent" Im from Ohio and in Cleveland is where they teach news anchors how to speak so blandly, so that's the "accent" I have. Bland.



..katie.. said:


> that usually makes me feel worse. It's like "so I did all that just to throw it away?" then i just get mad.
> 
> You like crab? ACKKKK i've never understood liking seafood. If it's good, it tastes fishy. If it's bad, it tastes fishy. How do you tell?? Then again, i'm a little fucked up about certain types of critters during differnet seasons though. For example, I live less than a mile from a slaughterhouse (i feel as if i've already told you guys this.) and during the summer, I cannot gut beef because it smells like dead cow. I never have a problem with pigs, though, as long as they're in the form of bacon. (could be because I have a nice cresent scar on my hand where a pig tried to eat me. hmm. *repressed rage.*)
> 
> I am getting said tattoo. Maybe soon. maybe I should let my body do it's thang first...hmm.
> 
> My mother and I deduced last night, after she came home from work, that between the coffee, cigarettes, diet pepsi, and crystal light energy I consume, cocaine would be a cheaper and safer solution.
> 
> I'm naked. right at this very second. OOOooOOOooOOOOooOOOOoo
> 
> I shaved my ladyparts today, just to see what was goin' on. It's still tiger striped. oh well.
> 
> 
> Story of the yesterday:
> I have a swamp in my backyard. the property that our house sits on is a full acre, and maybe a fifth of it is swamp. Mind you, I'm in wyoming. South west wyoming. A mix between mountains and desert, depending on if you step left or right. Anywho, ducks and frogs and snakes and snails and other swampy creatures live in this swamp. It's kind of cool.
> Annnnd I have these two dogs that you already know about...Mish-pit, Borris-heeler.
> 
> I was sitting out on the porch yesterday, having a cup of coffee, watching the dogs do their doggy thing...borris was laying in the middle of the yard, just sunning...belly up and all. Mish was sniffing things. Annnd then all of a sudden, she ran over to borris, got him by the throat, and drug him (he outweighs her by at least twenty pounds...) INTO the swamp and started the process of what I believe was killing him. So, not wanting my dogs to kill each other, I run to the swamp screaming bloody murder at her and nothing distracted her. I threw my shoe at her. nothing. Borris started making gurggling and choking noises that could be heard over her snarling, and so I lunged.
> I tackled a motherfucking pitbull into a fucking swamp.
> 
> I know pits aren't bad dogs...I know this because I have one. Training them to be mean is how you get a mean dog (for the most part...) but still. She's a fucking pit. She could eat me. I am an idiot.
> 
> 
> Anyway, so one of my dogs is a total pussy and one of my dogs is a murderous, psychopathic bitch. Im going to have to barbeque them and have Shiskadogs.

Omg that must've been terrifying. Im glad you got it split up, but I'd be watching Mish close.. I don't know much about Pitts but I do know any dog can turn occasionally, my moms boyfriends corgi beagle mix just bit some random person in the thigh and drew blood.. We think he's in pain as he's been hit by a car in the past.. do you know if she has any random pains..?

Hopefully she doesn't do it again. 



gigglebox said:


> did mish find something in the bushes? sometimes dogs go into kill mode and they have terrible redirection. so they just go for a kill, regardless of what animal it is and get pretty stupid and go for other dogs they actually like...sometimes people.
> 
> ok, i'm not an animal behavior specialist but i did work with a couple. one that used to work with dolphins! who don't abort! so i learned about some of this stuff working at the dog daycare; we observed this with some dogs on a different level; a dog would get in a fight, and when we came in there to split it up they would redirect on us; when they "snapped out of it" you could see the guilt all over their faces, like "oh shit, i'm in trouble now..." and coward to us.
> 
> if you split up the fight and she didn't go right back after him i think it'll be ok, just as long as another stimulus doesn't come around.
> 
> or i've got the situation completely wrong and mish is hungry for blood.
> 
> how stinky were you after your swamp bath?

Laura could be right too, maybe she did find something in the bushes, Im glad she didn't go back after poor Boris.. My dog is also a pussy, if it makes you feel better. He's been attacked by cats on his walks and he just sits there 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> did mish find something in the bushes? sometimes dogs go into kill mode and they have terrible redirection. so they just go for a kill, regardless of what animal it is and get pretty stupid and go for other dogs they actually like...sometimes people.
> 
> ok, i'm not an animal behavior specialist but i did work with a couple. one that used to work with dolphins! who don't abort! so i learned about some of this stuff working at the dog daycare; we observed this with some dogs on a different level; a dog would get in a fight, and when we came in there to split it up they would redirect on us; when they "snapped out of it" you could see the guilt all over their faces, like "oh shit, i'm in trouble now..." and coward to us.
> 
> if you split up the fight and she didn't go right back after him i think it'll be ok, just as long as another stimulus doesn't come around.
> 
> or i've got the situation completely wrong and mish is hungry for blood.
> 
> how stinky were you after your swamp bath?


she was abused awfully before i got her...and i know its dangerous to keep her because she could snap, but i think she will be okay with people...we watch her though. i think it comes from her being high strung, borris being an ass, and repressed doggy emotion.

and baaad. i had grass and swamp water and mud and probably shit on me. oh well


----------



## ..katie..

ash, i think shes getting a little achey from age, but not in sharp pain?


----------



## ..katie..

i know I say this way too often, but I FUCKING HATE TYSON MOTHER FUCKING WILEY.

Twice in one god damn week.


----------



## ashiozz

Worst. daddy. ever. Im sorry Katie, Want I should kick his ass once this damn incision heals?


----------



## gigglebox

did he abandon you two again?


----------



## ..katie..

YES. to both.

FUCKING SECOND TIME THIS WEEK he said he'd be here and guess who is still afuckingsleep???? And the time he did show up, he showed up two hours late.

I have FANTASTIC taste in guys.


----------



## gigglebox

well as mentioned before i've got 4 guns now....how good do you think they'd do tracing it back to virginia?

p.s. hubs did not bring me a gift yesterday.

*sigh*

i'm actually looking forward to going back to work.

edit: hubs---->work was a cohesive thought in my head. just not in text.


----------



## ..katie..

he didn't? =( I hope he gets over his funk soon.


----------



## Menelly

Had my Dr.'s appt this morning. We decided we're gonna try the Implanon for birth control. It is safe with blood clot history, and if it starts causing mood issues (which it can) it's out of your system within 1 week of its removal. So it seems like a good idea. Downside is I can't get it in till the 20th of June. (Yay VA?) But at least it's 100% paid for if I wait for the VA.

Now hoping the party at my Mom's goes as well tonight.

Katie, sorry Tyson is still a douche.


----------



## ..katie..

ive heard both wonderful and terrible things about implanon... i hope it works well for you!


----------



## ashiozz

Your taste in guys will get better anyway, because now it isn't just you, its you and patrick, so I wouldnt worry too much about that... 

=/ Im sorry he sucks. I really wish I could give him a piece of my mind. Seriously. For real. I would fucking bite him SO HARD.... >< Violently... VIOLENTLY.. and Im not a violent person, but he's scum. LOW LIFE SCUM. He should love his lil guy.. when I look at Tyler, I cant see how anyone could ever not want to be part of his life, Its the same for Patrick and any other baby. Fuck him. Fuck him hardcore with a crochet needle. -.-


----------



## Menelly

I hope so too... but if it doesn't, at least I will feel like I tried everything. :)


----------



## gigglebox

OMG i'm pretty sure i just got my first intentional smile! i called him a sneaky boy and he started smiling, so i got momma's encouraging voice on and man did that grin grow! his eyes also squished up with the grin! :cloud9: he is so damn cute i can't stand it. 

since i'm only used to raising dogs i kind of want to give des a treat


----------



## ashiozz

ROFL!!!! aww.. what kind of treat does one give a baby?? Hes adorable. We need to see the smile when you can get a photo :)

I got a glimpse of what Tylers will look like after a sneeze.. Its going to be adorable... as expected. I want him to smile though :( I have to be patient...


----------



## gigglebox

once i can provoke smiles out of him you KNOW i'll be taking a photo! 

you need to give us updated squee. I COMMAND THEE! 

not sure what you treat a baby with...? i guess enthusiastic praise does the trick.

note: that smile made me get a little misty eyed


----------



## ..katie..

lmao at everything said since my last post. one handed typing sorry

i only know how to raise dogs too so i tell patrick "good baby!" when he puts his arm through the car seat lol or something


and yes ash, very patient. im still waiting. we've gotten past the 'grumpy' look phase to the 'inquisitive' looks mixed with 'sad' looks...someday i'll have a baby that has a happy face =)

i tickle his cheeks so they curl up...i cheat.


----------



## ..katie..

she fucking texted me


----------



## ashiozz

the teenage love? I need to find my phone and Ill take a pic, he's sleeping right now.. but I dont mind making him let me take photos :)


----------



## ashiozz

*squeee* his head looks muchhh better today :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0262.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

MUST. RESIST. URGE. TO PINCH CHEEKS THROUGH THE INTERWEBS.

ok, bitch needs to NOT text you. what could she possibly want???!!! i think she wants your approval as the sexy older woman. and also know you could probably knock her lights out (when's the last time you heard that phrase?) if you desired to do so.

also...i just praise him by saying "good boy", but i will admit i've called him puppy on more than one occasion.


----------



## ashiozz

Ill probably call Tyler puppy too 0.o just cuz of Acer.


His cheeks are SO pinchable, they're the same cheeks his mommy has... They wont go away with age either, just look a lil smaller.. but yeah, his cheeks are my favorite part of him.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Do you talk like Hugh Jackman? I'm obsessed, truely. I still havent seen the fucking avengers (going on a bestie date on saturday...EEEP) so i'm biding my time with CONSTANTLY playing xmen.

How do I break this? Hugh Jackman isn't in the avengers.... That's a completely different comic series.
(if you already knew that, and your obsession was independent of not seeing the avengers, my apologies lol)


----------



## ashiozz




----------



## ashiozz

That was Squee for Emerald, as he was AWAKE! lol 

Also, Sorry about the size, But not really, he looks best huge and blown up.. 

And excuse my mess in the background, thats my kitchen and part of mitch land, and frankly, I havent had the time or energy :)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> Do you talk like Hugh Jackman? I'm obsessed, truely. I still havent seen the fucking avengers (going on a bestie date on saturday...EEEP) so i'm biding my time with CONSTANTLY playing xmen.
> 
> How do I break this? Hugh Jackman isn't in the avengers.... That's a completely different comic series.
> (if you already knew that, and your obsession was independent of not seeing the avengers, my apologies lol)Click to expand...

It was all marvel related lol =D
Unless i'm mistaken with the story line, though, mr logan will be in the next avengers movie, right?


----------



## ..katie..

OHMYFREAKINGGOSHHEISSOCUTE!! LOOK AT THEMS ARMS!! I WANT TO CHEW ON THEM!!!!!

Patrick's arms are all still basically bone. His little wrist bones poke out and everything. But he is getting leg chub!


----------



## ..katie..

HI LEXIGORE!! Come talk!!



Holy cow, babyclub is just bitchy as all sin. Sheeeesh


----------



## ..katie..

Okay...here's my minirant for the day (as compared to my huge rant earlier..)

TONIGHTS GREYS ANATOMY ENDED WITH A FUCKING PLANECRASH??? WTF?

Seriously, I have forgiven Shonda Rhymes for the 2344535 shootings, multiple bombings, drownings-then-back-to-lives of main characters, LIONS, train wrecks, tubular pregnancies, stabbings, etc.

But this has GONE TOO FAR. Seriously, she even had it filmed just like Lost. if there's a damn polar bear imma shoot the TV.

I get that Patrick Dempsey is pissed and is leaving the show. but that doesn't mean he needs to die in a firey plane crash.

humph.


----------



## gigglebox

ok, b&b needs some more editing methinks. anyone hit the thanks recently? wtf is thanks hack?

ash he is so freaking cute! i showed hubs and we agree that tyler and des are so similar. tyler's cheeks have more chub to love but otherwise...they could be freaking brothers.

i am going out with friends for the first time post-baby tomorrow, then once more the day after. tomorrow i intend to have one drink and i'm actually nervous :dohh: i'm not sure why...?


----------



## ..katie..

If it makes you feel any better, i'm planning on getting shitfaced next week. Like over-the-toilet-people-have-to-pee-on-me drunk. With tyson's sister lol.

I did notice the thankshack thing. I tried unthanksing someone. it doesn't say 'thank you for unthanksing hack' sadly.

Are you excited for non-baby time? or are you all antsy in a bad way?


----------



## gigglebox

well we had family dinner out tonight and MIL watched him...plus i went shooting 2 weeks ago so i've left him before, so not really concerned about that. i was the first time (it felt wrong to leave him) but not this time. actually it was nice to be out for a couple hours and pretend not to have any obligations.

sometime this month my mom has offered to watch des the entire night. i am so excited for this just so i can fuck my husband and sleep a ton.

i have never watched grey's so i can't comment.


----------



## ..katie..

YAY FOR SEX AND SLEEP! And maybe booze lol.

and of course you can comment. it's a fucking plane crash. unless its castaway or lost, plane crashes are NOT acceptable.


----------



## ..katie..

from douchenugget:
harassment or not, its some bullshit goin on, you said YOU would not prevent me from seeing my son. i'm cool dealing with supervised visitation or you having to be within ten the whole time. i'm cool with child support and him not living with me. i will literally jump through any hoops you set up, once again, i am sorry i slept in. so yeah, call me every name in the book you want, even sperm donor, but im willing to do what i have to to see him and i know you think that hes not a prioirty in my life but he is and its difficult to show that when we live an hour apart. and you dont have to cut me any slack, much like yourself, i really dont give two shits what you or your family thinks about me. but i do care what he picks up from me. and on a related note, im sorry i cant drive out whenever i want to but its gotten to the point where i need twenty bucks worth of gas (KATHRYN NOTE:...a bag of weed costs sixty. just saying.) to get out there and back and i get to limp into town praying i make it to work before im really late. i wont have a job if im late again for any reason. and honestly that doesnt bother me. just needed to say it. im sorry i slept in but it happens.

My response:
I'm not stopping you from seeing him. you just dont show up. it doesn't "happen" when you care. you can see him when he's there. i'm done counting on you to help, and i'm not going to let him go through that. My main concern when he is over there is that you HAVE to be able to wake up for him, fyi. that's all. i'm not preventing anything. You are. and I wont tell you to leave if you show up, but if you show and we're not here or we're busy, you are SOL. Our lives do not revolve around you anymore. You have to decide if youre going to be a parent or not. You cant just get the good and none of the work. You have an out if you don't want the responsibility. if you bail, do it now. I said before he was born that I wouldn't let you dissapoint him. you can suck all you want at every other aspect of your miserable life, but if you want to be in his life, you will man the fuck up. I'm not in the least bit scared to break my promise to you so I can keep my promise to him. He is my world and I won't let you hurt him ever. So unless you fully intend on putting him as your number one priority for the rest of your life, get the fuck out before he can remember your face. "I slept in" isn't going to work. "i didnt have the money" isnt going to work. "im too busy right now" isnt going to work. Paying child support and recieving pictures is NOT being a father. Don't be such a god damned coward and either be a man or disappear. Now, stop talking to me unless its urgent and make your fucking choice. You're out of chances and he's not even a month old. If you reply, you won't get a response, and i wont even bother reading it. His appointment is at 1030 tomorrow. you know where the building is. I dont expect you to show so I'm not waiting for you or driving you there. Actions speak louder than words. Bye.



And he hasn't texted since. I hope he leaves. I'm done bitching about it all the time. It's seriously consuming me and I'm sick of it. My son deserves more than him, and he deserves a mom who isn't constantly bitter.



So yeah, that was my "letting it go" thing. I feel better. Tired, but better.




And now you guys dont have to listen to the stupid bullshit anymore =D


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> from douchenugget:
> harassment or not, its some bullshit goin on, you said YOU would not prevent me from seeing my son. i'm cool dealing with supervised visitation or you having to be within ten the whole time. i'm cool with child support and him not living with me. i will literally jump through any hoops you set up, once again, i am sorry i slept in. so yeah, call me every name in the book you want, even sperm donor, but im willing to do what i have to to see him and i know you think that hes not a prioirty in my life but he is and its difficult to show that when we live an hour apart. and you dont have to cut me any slack, much like yourself, i really dont give two shits what you or your family thinks about me. but i do care what he picks up from me. and on a related note, im sorry i cant drive out whenever i want to but its gotten to the point where i need twenty bucks worth of gas (KATHRYN NOTE:...a bag of weed costs sixty. just saying.) to get out there and back and i get to limp into town praying i make it to work before im really late. i wont have a job if im late again for any reason. and honestly that doesnt bother me. just needed to say it. im sorry i slept in but it happens.
> 
> My response:
> I'm not stopping you from seeing him. you just dont show up. it doesn't "happen" when you care. you can see him when he's there. i'm done counting on you to help, and i'm not going to let him go through that. My main concern when he is over there is that you HAVE to be able to wake up for him, fyi. that's all. i'm not preventing anything. You are. and I wont tell you to leave if you show up, but if you show and we're not here or we're busy, you are SOL. Our lives do not revolve around you anymore. You have to decide if youre going to be a parent or not. You cant just get the good and none of the work. You have an out if you don't want the responsibility. if you bail, do it now. I said before he was born that I wouldn't let you dissapoint him. you can suck all you want at every other aspect of your miserable life, but if you want to be in his life, you will man the fuck up. I'm not in the least bit scared to break my promise to you so I can keep my promise to him. He is my world and I won't let you hurt him ever. So unless you fully intend on putting him as your number one priority for the rest of your life, get the fuck out before he can remember your face. "I slept in" isn't going to work. "i didnt have the money" isnt going to work. "im too busy right now" isnt going to work. Paying child support and recieving pictures is NOT being a father. Don't be such a god damned coward and either be a man or disappear. Now, stop talking to me unless its urgent and make your fucking choice. You're out of chances and he's not even a month old. If you reply, you won't get a response, and i wont even bother reading it. His appointment is at 1030 tomorrow. you know where the building is. I dont expect you to show so I'm not waiting for you or driving you there. Actions speak louder than words. Bye.
> 
> 
> 
> And he hasn't texted since. I hope he leaves. I'm done bitching about it all the time. It's seriously consuming me and I'm sick of it. My son deserves more than him, and he deserves a mom who isn't constantly bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that was my "letting it go" thing. I feel better. Tired, but better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you guys dont have to listen to the stupid bullshit anymore =D


Amazing <3 You did GREAT here. Im glad he didn't respond, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Emerald87

Well said Katie


Ack, there's two debates going on in the 2nd tri thread ATM - one on not getting the GTT and one not getting the NT test. Fucking hell.


----------



## Emerald87

OMFG, this:

https://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8465761/time-cover-shows-mum-breastfeeding-son-3


----------



## gigglebox

thanks for the heads up on the NT scan; i had to go put in my 2 cents :D


----------



## Emerald87

Beautifully said, gorgeous. I admire your everything.

I would love to stay up with you but I'm so exhausted. I've had a massive week and have to catch up on some Zzzzzzzzs before I start studying for exams hard core tomorrow. Going to write out a big-arse plan and get to it. I will get this done. I can't fail.

And I wanna spend some time with Kaida in bed - ya know, just thinking about her, talking to her and rubbing my abnormally bloated tummy.


----------



## Emerald87

Hope Des is well and you and hubs are going excellently-like. Get any sexy time? :)

Can't wait to see smiley squee.


----------



## Emerald87

And a big shout-out to the other ladies; how are you? What's going on? I will be online with you guys during your afternoon/evening/night tomorrow as it is weekend time and I'll be home. Can't wait to do some real time catching up. I've missed you guys so much :(


----------



## gigglebox

<3 we miss you too :hugs:

sarah you were in my dream last night but i don't remember why. but i think it means i spend too much time on this forum. 

anyway are you and little girl doing ok? i get irrationally worried if i don't get an update every 5 minutes.


----------



## ..katie..

Good morning worlds. My not mobile facebook is still being a piece of shit, which is awful because I really want to show the world a song. Sigh.


Today is the day...I go get patrick's poor penis sliced and diced. But we get to see how much he weighs!!! WOOO! (like he cares...he's an infant. he's not going to want a celebratory cheeseburger if he's hit 8 lbs. sigh.)...I just want my baby to get fat =(
Also on the agenda today=
-thank you cards
-buy a couple shirts
-DFS and child support services
-go to the Phut there and talk to a friend
-see if I can find a birth announcement in their paper
-pay my speeding ticket.

TOMORROW I GET TO GO SEE DARK SHADOWS AND THE AVENGERS!!! All in the same day!!! Patrick is going to his paternal grandparents house, and I am going to explode from sheer awesome of the movie.


Doing anything for mother's day? I'm probably going to request a nap. I got my mom and tyson's mom a card, going to put obligatory baby foot prints in them and say theyre from him. Duuh.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, here's all you need to know about patrick's poo.

With breastmilk, it was orange and lumpy but still mostly runny. It also smelled like diabetes mouth/rotton fruit.
With his old formula, it was green and watery and smelled like a dead dog.
With his new formula, it's solid and brown and smells like old man poop.

i feel as if I should have saved some from each diaper in some weird attatchementparenting thing and made a rainbow for his baby book. *shudder* (but really, thats a thought.)

----

Has anyone noticed that they smell a lot worse, post-partum? I know we've discussed deodorant before, but i cant remember if it was because someone said "oh my god I smell like a high school locker room"....


----------



## hoping4girl

gigglebox said:


> <3 we miss you too :hugs:
> 
> sarah you were in my dream last night but i don't remember why. but i think it means i spend too much time on this forum.
> 
> anyway are you and little girl doing ok? i get irrationally worried if i don't get an update every 5 minutes.

LOL we are doing great!!!! we made it past week one which is awesome!!! :D 
Sorry I'm not on more, You would think that with nothing to do I'd be on all day but my hubby is here just for a couple more days, so I'm cherishing my people time :) 
Yesterday I found out there is a support group here I get to go to every wednesday for the bed rest mommies, I'm excited to see what that entails. 
I'm very hopeful I will be in this room for the next 6 weeks, for some reason I think everything will be super fine. Not sure why, just feel like....things are ok. and I'm a worrier...so this is a new thing for me. 
I am bummed out because my boys were supposed to come see me this weekend, but Luke is out w/ a sick tummy at home, so they may not be able to come :( I'm sure he is fine, of course, b/c I'm not there to do the assessment of his problems...he probably just really needs to poop. 
OH I get to walk around my room...not really supposed to but I do, I'm allowed to go to teh bthroom and shower and get back in bed or on the couch thing here...I look out the window cuz I have a nice view :) 

OK, enough rambling from me...I'll try to stop in later! I have an NST in a little bit....


----------



## gigglebox

katie; i feel like a bad internet friend since i didn't comment on a lick of what you said. first of all, i always admire when you're telling FOB how it *really* is (note: none of my font modifiers are working; actually nothing above the box i'm typing in is working). that fucker needs to stop acting like he's a helpless little bitch and grow a pair. it's pretty obvious he had little to no involvement in his other kids' lives with how much he seems to think parenting is optional. ok, i'll give him that it may be hard to obtain a ride or whatever. but he is showing absolutely zero effort of trying to get his license back or alter his life in some way that will make him mobile. he'll get fired if he's late again? sounds like a fucking personal problem to me! i am pissed that he used this as part of his argument as to why he's an absentee father. 

do yourself a favor (though you probably already are) save every single tangible piece of communication you have from him. it will be super beneficial in a custody battle should there be one...not that his failure at life in general isn't enough. but, you know. stuff.

i am actually sad that i never got to see Des' initial poo. i was bed ridden and hubs took care of all the diaper changes so i didn't get to see the infamous tar poop. i feel like i missed out. i also feel like i missed out because i didn't get to see his wiener before they modified it :( which reminds me, good luck today with that. please let me know how it goes since it seems like i'm going to have to get Des in for a second go around on that :growlmad: should i bring this up at my next ob/gyn appointment? it will be with the doctor that botched his circ job. i just don't know what i expect to get out of that confrontation. she won't even be doing it the second time anyway.

sarah glad to see you're both doing well! yes, spend time with the hubs as much as you can and we'll steal the rest of your waking hours later. the group thing actually sounds fun to me. when i was in there i just wanted to talk to all the laboring women about their pregnancies. i hate talking about pregnancies with non pregnant women but LOVE talking to pregnant women about theirs! 

my neighbors brought home their little girl the day before yesterday. i haven't seen her yet but i'm going to make a point of "coincidentally" coming outside next time i see them out with her :thumbup:


----------



## Menelly

So, the day I was so worried about yesterday turned out more than OK. My doctors appt she suggested Implanon rather than a tubal right away, giving us time to decide. Then at my mom's house, she was nice, and friendly, and was SO excited to see her granddaughter. I'm sure that's the real reason she invited me and my other sister (who's still not talking to her) now. She wanted to see her grandbaby. And ya know? That's OK. :) We'll never ever be good friends, but Kesslie deserves grandparents. 

And Kesslie took to her instantly. She was so cute. Kept giving her smiles and talking to her and smiling even bigger. It was ADORABLE. So yeah... glad I took her over. Wasn't bad at all. We both kind of just pretended the last year and a half never happened.


----------



## gigglebox

yay! so glad it went well!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Im glad that went well Lia, and it sounds like you're being very mature about it all, I was up all night watching tyler, he slept, but I was scared to - it was our first night alone and my mom didnt sleep before she left. Mitch watched him all morning running on 5 hrs of sleep and now has to get a haircut, apparently during the time mitch was watching hime he's puked everywhere =/.. he was fine last night, so now Im worried, we'll see what happens next time I feed him. he has his first appt on Tuesday =/ 


im still exhausted, ive gotten six hours of sleep. blahhh 

BUT My dog is home =) and he has already licked baby feet to make him stop crying once. 

Laura, Des and Tyler DO look like brothers! It must be a supercute megababy thing ;)


----------



## alaricsmom

Lia told me I was caught reading this thread!! :haha: Hi everyone!! I'm Jenny mom of two precious boys!


----------



## gigglebox

ash--6 hours of sleep over how long? if that's in one night it's not bad at all! :thumbup:

hi jenny! how is it going? how much of an age gap is there between boys?

i love that no one on here has the same name. makes life easier.

my mom will be here within 45 minutes to watch des...more than going out, i'm excited to shower. my stench has become one with the stinky baby and dogs and i'm not sure how bad i actually do smell...

katie--i have no idea if my smell is worse now. i think it's about the same. also my armpit hair isn't growing still. maybe they did laser hair removal on my pits during my c-section...


----------



## Emerald87

Grrrrrrrr I'm glad I went back a few pages because apparently that gorgeous photo of tyler didn't exist on my account before today so it's the first time I got to see it. On that note - SQUEE!!!!! What a cutie! He's really not that huge at all, like he's big but not disproportionate. Love the arm chub, too cute.
I'm going to jump onto the computer in a sec so I can actually type properly.
The consultant finally made me cry yesterday so there's a story for you guys...


----------



## alaricsmom

:wave: My oldest turned 4 this week, and my baby is 7 weeks. They keep me busy.


----------



## ..katie..

Oh no em! Whats up???
Lia-I'm glad it went well <3 If your mom is willing to be nice, it's sweet that you said theres no reason she (kesslie) shouldn't have grandparents.
Ash-I'm glad your dog is home!!! It always feels much better, huh?
Jenny-HI! How old are they?
Laura-thank you =) I save everything. I'm an obsessive documenter. aaaand, yes, bring it up at your next appointment, or at des's 2 month...the rest of the answer to follow...
...
...
NOW.


Have any of you ever watched a circumsicion? DON'T. It's an awful god damn experience. Not so much for the child, but holy cow...I cried like a baby and douchenugget threw up. seriously.
It's not so much because it looks like an awful procedure, because it really doesn't look like much more than getting a mole cut off or something, but because they STRAP THEM DOWN like violent psych patients =( =( =(

Patrick is such a big boy. seriously, he only cried when they strapped him down and then when I had to put on his diaper (kid REALLY hates diaper changes.)...seriously, so tough. and here was his mom, tears running into boobs, stroking his face and trying really hard not to punch the doctor. (who is a really really nice guy and has a shitty life because he's the one who has to hurt children.)

So, here's the basic rundown of how it goes, for when they redo des's.

They take the baby in, and they give him a binkie covered in sugar water. the sugar water releases happy chemicals so the next few parts don't bother them so bad. Get 'em naked, and strap their arms and legs to this baby bath looking thing. then, while the parents keep dipping the plug in the sugarwater, they clean the area, then put the numbing stuff in (BIG needle and syringe for such a tiny kid.)...they put it into two or three spots around the base of the penis...it's supposed to stay numb until at least the next day. They then massage around the base, making sure it flows through and it's really numb. Then (from here on out it might be a bit skewed because I kept looking away, looking back, etc.) they stick a little stick inside the tip and swirl it around to seperate the foreskin from the gland. theeen they pull it down, cut a hole in the foreskin, stick this weird metal rod with a bump in it (thats oddly shaped like a mushroom tip...idk if thats why penises look like they do or if its just coincidence) and stretch the foreskin across it. they then hook a safety pin on the torn part of foreskin and leave it there for a minute and bullshit with the very uncomfortable parents, THEN they cut off the skin. they dab off the blood, put the meditape around the penis to stop the bleeding, and then they wait. If the penis doesnt do whatever they were waiting for, you're then allowed to unstrap your child and cuddle him and apologize a lot and give angry looks to the doctor.

I feel all bad. My kid's shlong doesn't look like it used to. now its all purple and weird like a...well, circd penis. is it possible to miss foreskin that doesn't belong to you? If so, I miss patrick's foreskin.


I very nearly talked myself out of it. I re-read a lot of the circ threads and started to side with the people against it, then I really thought about it from my personal experience...the infection rate is terrible. it really, really is. So I didn't do it for appearences, I did it because I dont want my kid to someday have an impacted gland and have to get it cut off, and when he gets old and senile and demented, I dont want him to have 2548543 UTIs a week.



Ack.

On a side note, they didn't give him his first PKU in the hosptial, which im pretty sure is badnewsbears. Thats something that should be done...not forgotten about. Especially if the breastfeeding (not anymore but still) mom has more diet pepsi in her veins than blood.

OH! He weighs 8lbs 3oz. Des and Tyler better watch out...Patrick's coming up on them, slowly but surely. (lol I just want a chubby baby!! I dont want to see wristbones anymore!!!)


----------



## Emerald87

Here I was thinking it was just:
Stick kid's schlong in a mini-guillotine and drop the blade.

OK, jokes are probably too soon but I'm with you. If Kaida ends up being a boy I will be circumcising for the same reason. Paraphymosis is not cool and it can end up with a chopped off doodle. Colin was circumsised at about 3 years old because I think he developed that (can't get a straight story from parents and it's awkward asking why their son has a scar on his man-bits). Far worse for a kid of that age to go through it - _*he still remembers it*_ and this is the guy who can't remember that we bought our car in March last year, not January this year.
You did right, ok? And Patrick is fine. Maybe douchenugget actually does have feelings for his son if it traumatised him also?


----------



## Emerald87

I'll explain the consultant thing later. In short he gave me a performance review and said I did good but then spent 15 minutes analysing my personality and telling me how flawed it is (fucking psychiatrists). I'm too outgoing and that's "going to get me into trouble" and "the quiet ones are always smarter" - he said this to the girl that came 7th out of 156 students in postgraduate medicine last year. The 6 people in front of me must *never *talk, based on his theory.


----------



## ..katie..

WHAT A DOUCHE!!! Obviously if he's pointing out all of your emotionalphysicalpsychological flaws, he has serious littleman complex.

gah.

And no, I think he probably just has an attatchment to his penis, and the idea of someone else having their penis hacked into hurt him.
but fuck, may as well give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## ..katie..

Side note: I put on my size small scrub pants today, and they are almost falling off. they're hanging on by my kidney pads alone.

fuckyes.


----------



## Menelly

Fuck you and your size small pants. I'm still barely fitting into 18's even though I was a 14 before getting pregnant, and I'm back to my prepreg weight. How the fuck does THAT work, I'd like to know?

Hi Jenny. :) Good to see you here!

She got her latch right today! First time ever! She was done nomming that boob in 6 min. She's never done that.  And then she had the messed up latch on the other boob. /sigh

But we almost got it! I was happy dancing and telling her what a smart girl she is. Almost as smart as Emerald! :D


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ash--6 hours of sleep over how long? if that's in one night it's not bad at all! :thumbup:
> 
> hi jenny! how is it going? how much of an age gap is there between boys?
> 
> i love that no one on here has the same name. makes life easier.
> 
> my mom will be here within 45 minutes to watch des...more than going out, i'm excited to shower. my stench has become one with the stinky baby and dogs and i'm not sure how bad i actually do smell...
> 
> katie--i have no idea if my smell is worse now. i think it's about the same. also my armpit hair isn't growing still. maybe they did laser hair removal on my pits during my c-section...

No it wasntt overnight - it started this AM lol


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, that consultant can suck a dick. Kthx.

Katie, I didn't watch Tylers, they did his in the hospital but it was done for the same reason, we considered NOT doing it but I don't want him getting any terrible infections. 

YAY LIA!!!! :) Im glad she's doing so much better!!

And yes, F u katie for your small sized pants, Im still +19lbs from pre-preg size 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Fuck you and your size small pants. I'm still barely fitting into 18's even though I was a 14 before getting pregnant, and I'm back to my prepreg weight. How the fuck does THAT work, I'd like to know?
> 
> Hi Jenny. :) Good to see you here!
> 
> She got her latch right today! First time ever! She was done nomming that boob in 6 min. She's never done that.  And then she had the messed up latch on the other boob. /sigh
> 
> But we almost got it! I was happy dancing and telling her what a smart girl she is. Almost as smart as Emerald! :D

YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## ..katie..

i might honestly be the only person to be happier with their body immediatly postpartum than their high school body.

life is weird, huh?


On a semirelated note, my hair still sucks.


----------



## ashiozz

you probably are, weierdo.. but mine got pumped with fluids for 3 days before csection so i came out more swollen than i went in, I am however loving my legs right now. They look muchhh better. 

just need the mommy apron to go away and ill be good =)


----------



## Menelly

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I came out of boot camp wearing a size 4/6 at 5'9" tall and STILL had the mommy apron.

I was in super awesome shape. It did not go away. :(


----------



## ashiozz

:( So Ill never see my vajayjay again!?

Im sure itll shrink, I am only 1 week post partum, but gahhh :( 


Plastic surgeries?


----------



## ..katie..

you may not want to see your ladybits. mine still have racing stripes


----------



## ashiozz

:( now Im scared to look =(

Ill make mitch look before I do -.- lmao


----------



## Emerald87

Back from a day out :)
Looked at some cars (because we're selling our sports car for the baby) and got some cute baby clothes from the op shop. Was a good day of relaxing - when I should be studying like a nutbag lol.
Thanks guys - yeh I thought he was actually nice but no, he was a typical psych who thinks he knows someone after 5 minutes. I didn't cry in front of him, I walked out, went outside and sobbed like a baby. Then I cried to Colin on the phone. Then I went to the surgical ward and cried to a friend. Felt better after that :)

YAY FOR LATCHING!!! That's fantastic. I bet Kesslie is very satisfied too and doesn't know what to do with all that nomage so fast ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Aww Emerald **hugs from superfar away** He's an assnugget, don't worry about it <3.

Tyler should wake up for a spongebath. Mommy is bored.


----------



## ashiozz

also, is your current car just impractical? We got rid of the accord prior to being pregnant because it kept falling apart, now we have a honda CR-V which is WAY better for baby and us and future vacations.. -.- and its not falling apart.

What kinda car are you looking into?


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh it's our 350Z. Two seats.
It's our current baby - I love it to bits and am sad to see it go :'(


----------



## Emerald87

Colin wants some power, I want some practicality. We're left with a very short list which involves a lot of money as cars are deadly expensive here.


----------



## ashiozz

yeah cars here are expensive too ... >< im up with ty,, he has hiccups and isnt tired =/

guhhh


----------



## Emerald87

I bet it's damn cute though


----------



## ashiozz

it is but i am tireeed.. DH is sleeping,, but were in the livingroom watching southpark -- Im a bad influence on my infant ;) ... I had a semi depressed moment today -- i feel separated frm Tyler-- its really odd.. I want to tape him to me =/


----------



## Emerald87

I think I'll be the same. Colin doesn't wanna co sleep for safety reasons (sorry others, just our stance) and I'm petrified I'll feel like I've been torn apart from my baby. We've come to a compromise - we have one of those in-bed cribs and after a couple of weeks we'll move to a bassinet by the bed. Proverbial Baby steps.


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. If you want a good grip, use gaffa tape (not sure what you call it there - material tape?) so Tyler doesn't fall off and showering won't loosen the tape ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I have a bassinet by the bed but I had to take him out of there to not wake up mitch, however after three hours of him crying I finally went to get DH to help. For some reason, Tyler doesn't cry when he has daddy time >< ... guh


----------



## gigglebox

maybe it's our equivalent to duct tape. 

ugh...the circ sounds absolutely terrible. on the plus side if des does end up needing surgery they'll do it while he's under. i am so beyond pissed it has to be done again...

i am watching a documentary on australia ;) it makes me want to go again. when i was young i really wanted to go. i loved it; i even did a culture project on australia in elementary school.

ash don't worry about the attachment thing; i promise it will come. i felt the same way and confided in my mom. she also told me not to worry and that there would be a day when he will only accept mommy to console him...

DES SMILED AGAIN YESTERDAY. I LOVE IT! woah, sorry i hit caps and didn't see. i stare at the keyboard when i one hand type. anyway he hadn't smiled all day, then hubs came home and kissed me and him hello. he started to walk away and i looked down at des and he was staring at me with this stupid cute grin! my mom had just walked in at this time so i called them both over and was able to encourage one more smile. then he was back to mr. serious baby.

lia i'm so excited that you've already had positive results with the tie snip! that's fantastic! only a matter of time now before she's latching like a champ. her feeding time will shorted which means more time for interaction with her :thumbup: also, i need to lecture you on the importance of squee. you are seriously lacking in submitting squee and we need more. more squee. 

my friend/coworker is getting hitched today! i can't believe it. she's been with this guy for, like, 7 years (closer to 8 now i believe) and he finally popped the question new years before last. anyway...it means more social time! i get to see a former coworker/friend, some current ones, and yay for abandoning responsibilities for a couple hours! again!

last night was fun...ish. but the bar scene just isn't me. it's loud, drinks are expensive, and i end up with a sore throat after due to screaming across one foot of table to have a conversation. we had 4 drinks and a bowl of soup and ended up dishing out $40. no thanks.

at least the wedding has free food and drinks! yay!


----------



## Emerald87

Have fun! :)

I'm still dying of constipation. I'm getting severe cramps and am attributing it to my lovely bowel *sigh* I've had a big serve of prune juice, fish oil and probiotics. If that doesn't get things moving I'm going to stick my fucking arm up there lol.

Laura, don't be a hypocrite - I demand smiling squee even if you have to strap a camera to your head to get a smile. I'll upload squee after my next scan in 3 weeks.

you're more than welcome to come stay at my place :) I'll even babysit des while you explore!


----------



## Emerald87

Something for you guys to ponder and laugh at:

I've never been to a nightclub

It's never been my thing. I'm not a drinker and I don't need to pick up ;)
What "common" thing have you guys not done?


----------



## gigglebox

hm...never seen "how the grinch stole christmas". some people thinks that's weird.

never been stung by a bee.


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. night clubs suck imo


----------



## Emerald87

Glad I didn't miss out ;)

Lucky you! I've been stung by bees a few times. Being Australia, they'll kill you within 3 minutes too! Hehe kidding. Bees are the least of your worries :p


----------



## gigglebox

that's true. fuck bees lol; the current me cringes at the thought but i used to step on them when i was a hid. they get pollen from clover flowers in the grass so come spring i'd walk around the yard and step on them. i feel bad now...


----------



## gigglebox

i told hubs that when des gets old enough i am going to tell him he'd better not kill anything unless he has to because when he dies all the animals are going to be there waiting for him to ask, "why?"


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> I think I'll be the same. Colin doesn't wanna co sleep for safety reasons (sorry others, just our stance) and I'm petrified I'll feel like I've been torn apart from my baby. We've come to a compromise - we have one of those in-bed cribs and after a couple of weeks we'll move to a bassinet by the bed. Proverbial Baby steps.

You can also do what we do. :) We took the crib, and took the side off of it. Pushed the crib right next to the bed, with the matresses lined up. That will give Kaida some space NEXT to you, but not necessarily in bed with you.

But, if you actually DO want to cosleep and just need to convince him, you're a doctor. ;) Go look at the actual study that was done, and you'll almost immediately find the major flaw: they didn't separate out WHERE the cosleeping was done. They lumped people sleeping on couches and recliners (which is MUCH higher risk) in with parents sharing a bed. If you separate out the couch/recliner parents, the risk of SIDS is the exact same as being in a cot, and you don't hear any cot demonizing. Safe cosleeping in bed really is safe.

Not that I'm trying to talk you into it. ;) I just didn't know if you knew the flaw in the study. Most people don't, they just see the ads and hear the "it isn't safe" and don't know any different.

I do like the cot next to the bed with the side off thing though. Does give me the option of putting her in her own bed when she's been kicking me too much. LOL (So much for not being kicked awake after she was born!)

I can post a pic later if you're interested. :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Glad I didn't miss out ;)
> 
> Lucky you! I've been stung by bees a few times. Being Australia, they'll kill you within 3 minutes too! Hehe kidding. Bees are the least of your worries :p

BLOW TORCH. I'm allergic to bees. Last time I got stung by one on my ring finger, my whole arm swelled up to the point I couldn't even bend my elbow.


----------



## gigglebox

my co-worker told me a very sad story, if y'all hadn't heard, of a couple who co-slept with their daughter and accidentally killed her. 

great, ok, it's terrible but things happen on accident. tragic things. obviously these parents aren't meant to co-sleep, right?

except 3 years later they did...and killed their son the exact same way.

giving co-sleepers a bad name! here's the article:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ted-baby-son-slept--SECOND-child-die-bed.html


----------



## Menelly

Wow, they live about 20 min away from me. :(

I'm betting they're not engaging in very safe cosleeping though. Especially if it happened twice: the biggest being their weight. (As awful as that is to say!) But they say don't cosleep if you're smoking, on drugs that make you sleepier, using any alcohol, or obese. And remove pillows and blankets.

One of the foremost baby sleep experts in the US also has another caveat he throws on there. (Don't hate me for posting this one guys, but it is true.) He says don't cosleep if you're not breastfeeding. He did a study of all cosleeping deaths in 2009 & 2010 (I think it was) in the state of Wisconsin. Every single cosleeping death (in those two years in that one state) was a bottle fed baby. 100%. (I'll try and find the video he was in stating it if you want, but even I find it a bit patronizing.) 

But I still maintain that it's just as safe as cots when done right (cause that's what the studies show!). :)

Besides.... I like my baby cuddles. I'm not giving them up for nothing. ;)

Now... if I could get my headache to go away, I'd love to go get more of those baby cuddles... but right now I want to puke trying to move my head. :(


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> you may not want to see your ladybits. mine still have racing stripes

I have racing stripes on mine too...and on my ass. it looks like edward scissor hands had a fantastic night in bed with me....



Emerald87 said:


> Back from a day out :)
> Looked at some cars (because we're selling our sports car for the baby) and got some cute baby clothes from the op shop. Was a good day of relaxing - when I should be studying like a nutbag lol.
> Thanks guys - yeh I thought he was actually nice but no, he was a typical psych who thinks he knows someone after 5 minutes. I didn't cry in front of him, I walked out, went outside and sobbed like a baby. Then I cried to Colin on the phone. Then I went to the surgical ward and cried to a friend. Felt better after that :)
> 
> YAY FOR LATCHING!!! That's fantastic. I bet Kesslie is very satisfied too and doesn't know what to do with all that nomage so fast ;)

ah :( sorry about douchy dude. 
but yippee on the cars and clothes!! I want to go car shopping too....



Menelly said:


> Wow, they live about 20 min away from me. :(
> 
> I'm betting they're not engaging in very safe cosleeping though. Especially if it happened twice: the biggest being their weight. (As awful as that is to say!) But they say don't cosleep if you're smoking, on drugs that make you sleepier, using any alcohol, or obese. And remove pillows and blankets.
> 
> One of the foremost baby sleep experts in the US also has another caveat he throws on there. (Don't hate me for posting this one guys, but it is true.) He says don't cosleep if you're not breastfeeding. He did a study of all cosleeping deaths in 2009 & 2010 (I think it was) in the state of Wisconsin. Every single cosleeping death (in those two years in that one state) was a bottle fed baby. 100%. (I'll try and find the video he was in stating it if you want, but even I find it a bit patronizing.)
> 
> But I still maintain that it's just as safe as cots when done right (cause that's what the studies show!). :)
> 
> Besides.... I like my baby cuddles. I'm not giving them up for nothing. ;)
> 
> Now... if I could get my headache to go away, I'd love to go get more of those baby cuddles... but right now I want to puke trying to move my head. :(

:( hope your head feels better soon!!! that sucks!!! 

I am not planning on cosleeping, but you never know what will happen when the time comes with me. I am planning on bfing tho...now especially she will need the nutrients!!!! I hope it works!! 

yesterday was a good day....well kinda...I had a breakdown in the morning watching a lady on the news decorate with pillows cuz I wanted to go home and clean my house and take care of my kids....Luke had a tummy ache and small fever, so they don't get to come see me this weekend :( so I cried for a while...cuz I want to go home! but, only 6 more weeks right?? one week gone....other than that it was a good day, my husband braved old navy and bought me pants and shirts to wear instead of my drafty hospital gown..I feel like a person again!! not sure I want to abandon the sexy hospital undies yet....but I'm getting there :winkwink: He is going home on Sunday....so I will be alone monday and most of tuesday and my friend from montana is coming tuesday night. She is insisting, I feel bad, but at least she is staying in our camper in the parking lot....not sure how long she is going ot be here but it was very nice of her to come!! I honestly can't wait to be out of here and baking something for these nurses who have been pretty much awesome....


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Something for you guys to ponder and laugh at:
> 
> I've never been to a nightclub
> 
> It's never been my thing. I'm not a drinker and I don't need to pick up ;)
> What "common" thing have you guys not done?

I'm really not into pop culture...so I've missed most of the movies people say are so awesome. I prever my cult films.

I've never been on an airplane. (thats a lie. I was in hawaii as a little person. I've never knowingly been on an airplane.)

I've also never been to a nightclub =D


----------



## ..katie..

Sarah, you seriously are the sweetest person i've ever e-encountered. For real.

I'm so glad you hit your one week mark-thats wonderful! That means she's just gonna chill in there and be good until, lets see, 42 weeks?

There was a girl on here whos water broke late 2nd trimester (unless im mistaken...)...It wasn't full gush, but it was a steady leak. She was put on bedrest up until she hit 37 weeks, then allowed to get up and do shit. Is that a possibility with you, or are they going to cut her out at 34?


----------



## ..katie..

and i've never bathed in yogurt, and I don't look good in leggings..........

and i've never been to boston in the fall.


Which reminds me, i've never seen veggie tales. I cant get this damn song out my head, yo. (say it very gangster please)


OH MY GOD I ORDERED A 6-9mo ONESIE FOR PATRICK THAT SAYS "Resident Zombie Killer"

fuck yeah.


----------



## Menelly

Sarah, since you'll likely be here in Salt Lake for a short while after she's born (if she makes it to 34 weeks) I'll get you the name of the lactation consultant I saw. She's awesome, and would probably help a lot in making sure everything goes well for you guys. :)

I can try and make it up on Monday if you're bored and need company. :) My hubby leaves for work at 2pm so I can head up there after 2pm and say hi. (Again, assuming they let me bring in Kesslie.)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> and i've never bathed in yogurt, and I don't look good in leggings..........
> 
> and i've never been to boston in the fall.
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, i've never seen veggie tales. I cant get this damn song out my head, yo. (say it very gangster please)
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD I ORDERED A 6-9mo ONESIE FOR PATRICK THAT SAYS "Resident Zombie Killer"
> 
> fuck yeah.

If I have "Pirates who don't do anything" going thru my head, so help me I'm driving to Ft. Bridger and beating the shit out of you with a rotten cucumber. 

Screw that... if I have any of Larry's Silly Songs going thru my head... you get the cucumber. (I have a mildly amused idea of beating you with a dying Larry. May need a rotten tomato too.)

But I've actually seen all the Veggie Tales videos. Tyler used to love them.


----------



## gigglebox

i, too, have never been to boston in the fall! or ever...

how's kesslie doing today?

i just gave hubs his disc golf goal anniversary gift. i do believe this is the most excited he's ever been getting a gift from me :D


----------



## gigglebox

zonked des and "mr. cool" squee. enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







zonked.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4









cool des.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashiozz

The :bunny: The :bunny: Woooah I ate the :bunny: ... 
I didn't eat my soup or my bread just the :bunny: 

... Lmao.. I too have never been to a night club..
*thinks* .. before my csection I never had any other major surgeries...


----------



## ashiozz

hmm, Sarah!! ONLY SIX MORE WEEKS!!! :) And then you'll be a mommy!! =)


----------



## ashiozz

Today has been bad, my son never sleeps, I spent my night awake, got 3 hrs of sleep all split up, by this morning I was so frustrated I cried, hes taken one nap for an hour so far this AM.. 

>< I hope this stops soon.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:



> zonked des and "mr. cool" squee. enjoy!

<333333 I love hims so much!! *squish**


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> The :bunny: The :bunny: Woooah I ate the :bunny: ...
> I didn't eat my soup or my bread just the :bunny:
> 
> ... Lmao.. I too have never been to a night club..
> *thinks* .. before my csection I never had any other major surgeries...

You all suck. Although I must admit the :bunny: song with dancing :bunny: did make me giggle.

Sorry you haven't slept hon. I hope Tyler gets some sleep for you soon!

Today has been a bad day, well I guess technically yesterday was. My grandma broke her leg (yes, the one who's birthday it was the day before) and my cousin was hit by a drunk driver. :( Stressful day.


----------



## ashiozz

AH!! that is stressful. I got to sleep from 10-12 because i finally handed tyler to Mitch and said I needed a break because i was going to die.

Hes sleeping now >< grr


-.-


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be the same. Colin doesn't wanna co sleep for safety reasons (sorry others, just our stance) and I'm petrified I'll feel like I've been torn apart from my baby. We've come to a compromise - we have one of those in-bed cribs and after a couple of weeks we'll move to a bassinet by the bed. Proverbial Baby steps.
> 
> You can also do what we do. :) We took the crib, and took the side off of it. Pushed the crib right next to the bed, with the matresses lined up. That will give Kaida some space NEXT to you, but not necessarily in bed with you.
> 
> But, if you actually DO want to cosleep and just need to convince him, you're a doctor. ;) Go look at the actual study that was done, and you'll almost immediately find the major flaw: they didn't separate out WHERE the cosleeping was done. They lumped people sleeping on couches and recliners (which is MUCH higher risk) in with parents sharing a bed. If you separate out the couch/recliner parents, the risk of SIDS is the exact same as being in a cot, and you don't hear any cot demonizing. Safe cosleeping in bed really is safe.
> 
> Not that I'm trying to talk you into it. ;) I just didn't know if you knew the flaw in the study. Most people don't, they just see the ads and hear the "it isn't safe" and don't know any different.
> 
> I do like the cot next to the bed with the side off thing though. Does give me the option of putting her in her own bed when she's been kicking me too much. LOL (So much for not being kicked awake after she was born!)
> 
> I can post a pic later if you're interested. :)Click to expand...




gigglebox said:


> my co-worker told me a very sad story, if y'all hadn't heard, of a couple who co-slept with their daughter and accidentally killed her.
> 
> great, ok, it's terrible but things happen on accident. tragic things. obviously these parents aren't meant to co-sleep, right?
> 
> except 3 years later they did...and killed their son the exact same way.
> 
> giving co-sleepers a bad name! here's the article:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ted-baby-son-slept--SECOND-child-die-bed.html




Menelly said:


> Wow, they live about 20 min away from me. :(
> 
> I'm betting they're not engaging in very safe cosleeping though. Especially if it happened twice: the biggest being their weight. (As awful as that is to say!) But they say don't cosleep if you're smoking, on drugs that make you sleepier, using any alcohol, or obese. And remove pillows and blankets.
> 
> One of the foremost baby sleep experts in the US also has another caveat he throws on there. (Don't hate me for posting this one guys, but it is true.) He says don't cosleep if you're not breastfeeding. He did a study of all cosleeping deaths in 2009 & 2010 (I think it was) in the state of Wisconsin. Every single cosleeping death (in those two years in that one state) was a bottle fed baby. 100%. (I'll try and find the video he was in stating it if you want, but even I find it a bit patronizing.)
> 
> But I still maintain that it's just as safe as cots when done right (cause that's what the studies show!). :)
> 
> Besides.... I like my baby cuddles. I'm not giving them up for nothing. ;)
> 
> Now... if I could get my headache to go away, I'd love to go get more of those baby cuddles... but right now I want to puke trying to move my head. :(

It's all very interesting information, thank you. I hadn't actually gotten around to reading the studies yet so I'll make sure I'm extra critical for flaw analysis on both sides. I love the cot/bassinet idea with the side missing/down and I think that'll come after my in-bed thingy. She'd be on my side and I'm a much lighter sleeper than Colin. Still plenty of time to decide though.

For interest - something else I haven't done that other people have.
Taken a fucking shit. Ever (that's kinda how I'm feeling right now).
Sorry to harp on about my bowels it's just at the forefront of my mind. I feel like I'm taking valuable room away from Kaida lol. Plus I'm fucking uncomfortable and I know how bad it's going to be when it _does _happen :cry:


----------



## ashiozz

I feel your pain, Emerald.. lol

I took stool softeners and all its doing is cramping meeee


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I feel your pain, Emerald.. lol
> 
> I took stool softeners and all its doing is cramping meeee

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
It's awful!!! :( Stupid bowels. Should just remove them, we don't need them, right?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> zonked des and "mr. cool" squee. enjoy!

LOL!!! Colin thought they were awesome pics and gave a quote for the second one (given that he appears to be waving his arms around).

"Why did the world go dark?"

Heheheheh SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## gigglebox

hi! wedding was nice but not my flavor. bride was absolutely beautiful!

lia is your cousin ok??? how old is your grandma? how bad was the break and how did it happen?

em, you WILL poop again. unless you have mega colon now. 

(i'm having trouble posting because my token has expired. now, wtf does that mean?)


----------



## gigglebox

also--saw a baby at the wedding; a little girl. i asked how old she was and her mom said 4 months! that baby was still smaller than des! so is my baby giant or was theirs a shrimp? or both?


----------



## Emerald87

Probably both. Could be an epic new TV show - mega baby vs. shrimp kid

And who knows if I'll poop. Maybe I do have toxic megacolon lol; after all I'm all puffy and sore. Naw, I've still got the occasional bowel sound, when those stop, I'm going to the hospital.


Ack I'm an awful e-friend, I didn't respond to Lia!
LIA! You ok lovely? How is your cousin? I hope they're ok. Fucking drunk drivers GRRRRRRR. Your poor grandma! Is she staying in hospital for rehabilitation?


----------



## Emerald87

BTW
Happy mother's day to everyone! I'm pretty sure you're all Mums/Moms now or previously.
It's Sunday here so that totally counts.


----------



## gigglebox

happy mother's day to you too emerald!


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks :)
I wished my mother a happy mother's day this morning and told her Colin got me some gifts and her reply was "you're not a mother yet". She's so fucking supportive :cry:
So far since announcing my pregnancy she's told me: I'm not a Mum yet, I'm stupid for finding out a gender (because _she_ didn't), When I wanted a boy, NO she wants me to have a girl, Hahaha told you so when I said I'm having a girl and finally I'm not a real woman and I won't bond with my baby if I have an epidural.
Don't get me wrong, Mum has been my best friend my whole life (single Mum) but as I'm getting older and now that I'm pregnant she has some very, very obvious flaws. While she's happy for me being pregnant sadly I think she's made me cry more times than been happy.


----------



## gigglebox

:growlmad: parents can be soooo frustrating! sorry she's being a butt. do you argue back or just let it go?

i took a video of des trying to smile earlier; here is a still frame from said video:
 



Attached Files:







first captured smile.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emerald87

ULTIMATE SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! He's so fucking gorgeous. Lucky I don't live in the US or it's likely your cute bubs would go missing ;)

I argue back sometimes. Now I've just given up and I avoid the topics she's being a cow about. I've also told her she's not coming anywhere near me during labour.


----------



## Emerald87

He's such a big boy :)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> hi! wedding was nice but not my flavor. bride was absolutely beautiful!
> 
> lia is your cousin ok??? how old is your grandma? how bad was the break and how did it happen?
> 
> em, you WILL poop again. unless you have mega colon now.
> 
> (i'm having trouble posting because my token has expired. now, wtf does that mean?)

Cousin will be OK. They are debating surgery for grandma. Apparently the break needs it, but she has quite a few ulcerative sores on her leg near where they need to make incisions and I guess the infection risk for that is super bad. My grandma is 90.

Kesslie is nomming my boob, squeezing it with one hand, and staring up at me. It's adorable but slightly creepy.

I got all the laundry done today, I feel accomplished. God my standards have lowered since she was born.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> :growlmad: parents can be soooo frustrating! sorry she's being a butt. do you argue back or just let it go?
> 
> i took a video of des trying to smile earlier; here is a still frame from said video:

Aww!! SQUEE! Kesslie still won't smile for the camera although she does it all the time now.


----------



## Emerald87

I just had a fucking contraction. A big one. Like rock solid abdomen.


----------



## ashiozz

Des' smile is cute. Lia, I hope they can help your gma, and avoid infection. Emerald... Im sorry about your mom, but yes if she stresses you out dont have her in the room during labor -- Mitch and his mom were freaking out when I was in labor once the babys heart rate dropped and again when my infection happened .. and finally there was a point where I pointed at them both and told them they need to calm the fuck down or get out of the room... and I pointed at my mom stating "Shes never calm, and she's the ONLY calm one right now, I need people to be strong right now and stop being so anxious!"


..They sat down and shut up for a good while, but I was annoyed to no end :(

I POOPED!! not a lot. but im sure more will come :)


----------



## Emerald87

I'm jealous that you pooped


----------



## ashiozz

**sends poo waves**


----------



## Emerald87

Lol sounds gross.
I think I might head up to the hospital soon. That contraction was waaaay too real for my liking.


----------



## Menelly

Head up to the hospital. If you're lucky, they'll give you a scan to show you everything is good. :)

I hope you poop soon. I know my constipation caused some contractions too in my second tri. The doctor gave me magnesium citrate and DAMN that stuff works to make you poo. It took about an hour and then I was in the bathroom for the rest of the day.


----------



## Emerald87

Ohhhh you got contractions from constipation? That makes me a little less worried. I'm only concerned because I've had another one. If it was just the one I'd just sleep for the arvo but I'm exceedingly concerned now. Could be braxton hicks? Did you guys get them this early?


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Ohhhh you got contractions from constipation? That makes me a little less worried. I'm only concerned because I've had another one. If it was just the one I'd just sleep for the arvo but I'm exceedingly concerned now. Could be braxton hicks? Did you guys get them this early?

I started getting (noticeable) BH's at 20 weeks.

And I got mild contractions from constipation, and from the magnesium citrate trying to get rid of it.

Take normal pregnancy constipation. Add Zofran. I think it had been 12 days by the time I resorted to magnesium citrate. I was in so much pain. :(


----------



## Emerald87

At the ED now. Triage 4, 1 person infront of me.


----------



## ashiozz

I felt braxton hicks only toward the end but im not the best resource for contractions cuz my baby refused to come out via normal labor 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

I hope everything is OK!! keep us updated!!


----------



## ..katie..

wow, man...today was...well, today was certainly something.

i'll respond individually soon...i hope everyone is good. also........

happy freakin mothers day you guys! <3 im glad youre all my e-friends.

also em, i also send waves of poo at you.


----------



## Emerald87

Impression: Irritable uterus (with contractions) secondary to constipation

All I wanted was to see an OBS (or an OBS registrar) but I got the junior ED doctor. Nothing wrong with junior docs but when I'm dealing with potentially my Baby's life here I want more senior advice.


----------



## gigglebox

happy mother's day everyone!!!

hubs didn't have time to get me anything for today :/ wonder what i'll be getting...eventually ;)

going to my mom's for a morning brunch with the fam, including my grandma.

lia--my grandma is 87 and she broke her hip last year which required surgery. it can be scary having an injured elderly family member :hugs: i hope everything goes well for her.

emerald--what do you do about an irritable uterus? are you madly looking up information on it now?

katie you can't just leave a cliff hanger like that and vanish.


----------



## Emerald87

So far all I've found is the link to preterm labour.

I have to say, I'm fucking petrified. On that note I might try to sleep.


----------



## Menelly

So we had a rough night last night. Little Princess didn't want to go to sleep again, nommed all the boob juice, and kept getting mad that there wasn't more. Really grateful I had a few ounces of pumped boob juice available. And now, SHE'S asleep, and I can't get back to bed. Partly cause my brain is awake, even though my body says "fuck you very much" and partly cause she's taking up my whole side of the bed, and I can't get back in it without waking her up.

I had to get up to pump though... since she took the bottle at 2:30am or so, she hasn't gotten up to nom once, and my boobs were about to explode. First time I've EVER pumped 4oz in a sitting.


----------



## ..katie..

I miss pumping. it's soothing to me.

I hope your grandma is alright, lia. I've got experience with old folk, surgury, and ulcers....gah. Is she diabetic or bedsore-y or what?

I'm sorry to those who are having rough nights with the sleeping thing. I, myself, got four hours. And I can't go back to bed. Sigh.


Sooooooooo Patrick's father is a complete and total whore, but you all know this. He backed me up in his mom's bathroom and said "final kisses are on my terms" and tried to put his mouth on mine, then told me that since I wouldn't let him, the one before wasn't our last kiss and if I wanted him, I should put a leash on him.
HA!

He also left his facebook open when he went to the store. he's got gross stuff like "dare, when the sun comes up, I still have your smell on me and I know i'm the luckiest guy in the world. I won't be your mistake." and then tries to tell me they're not dating and i've imagined it all...
...

OH YEAH AND he, on more than one instance, offered up his penis yesterday.

i politely declined.

He also told me that if I was going on a date, I should try not to look like a grandma. Has anyone here looked through my pictures? I look like a 12 year old. No grandmaisms there. But I was wearing a skirt, a tank top, and a sweater. And sparkly eye shadow. And lip gloss. Sooo i was a bit out of my comfort zone (jeans, hoodie, eyeliner, chapstick.) so I guess he was trying to hit my vulnerable spots? hmm.

BUT I WENT AND SAW DARK SHADOWS! I left the child for eight hours! And worried about him and missed him the whole time.


Laura, how was the wedding?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald, I'm confused. You went and saw a doctor because you're having contractions from constipation, right?

Are you entirely sure you're not just constipated, feeling your first big BHs, and theyre magnified by the poop backed up?


----------



## ..katie..

Hi mrshennieb!


----------



## ..katie..

i have a problem. im typing one handed and feeding a baby. my problem is, patrick eats so slowly and i have to poop. i am alone with him.

im going to diiiie


----------



## Emerald87

I dunno what's going on. I can't get straight answers. It's likely I'll be at the hospital again soon, I've been woken up by severe sharp low back pain that won't go away no matter what I fucking do. It's 4am.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Impression: Irritable uterus (with contractions) secondary to constipation
> 
> All I wanted was to see an OBS (or an OBS registrar) but I got the junior ED doctor. Nothing wrong with junior docs but when I'm dealing with potentially my Baby's life here I want more senior advice.

I have an irritable uterus! So much so that I had NO IDEA when I was having a contraction until they got SUPER STRONG. 

I ended up okay, Im not sure they can do anything about it, but I didnt find out til they started pitocin and asked me more questions.. 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I dunno what's going on. I can't get straight answers. It's likely I'll be at the hospital again soon, I've been woken up by severe sharp low back pain that won't go away no matter what I fucking do. It's 4am.


That does not sound good, Id go back and demand an actual doctor. Stat. 

<3 I hope its all okay!! Its just better to be safe than sorry. and I KNOW they can give you a shot to stop contractions, they had to do it for me because of Tyler's heart rate.


----------



## ashiozz

OK - Here goes

Katie, Can we kill him now? Who in their right mind would offer you their penis after they've proven that although they make GORGEOUS babies, as a father, he's not worth a goddamn. Why would he even think you'd want anymore of that? -.- 


Lia, I feel your pain, but I actually have gotten sleep since, Tyler has a funky schedule, hes up from 11-5AM and there's nothing I can do about it, So I have to learn to be awake during those hours for now, but he sleeps a lot during the day. Once he does sleep he goes 4 hour stretches, wakes up, eats, poops, goes back to sleep for 4 more hours.

I'm sorry Kesslie wouldn't sleep for you :(

EVERYONE: HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!! We have done it! we're mommies (and Im including Emerald and Sarah) ... Make the best of today ladies! We're amazing individuals with a ton of patience and gorgeous babies. I couldn't have gotten through third tri without all of you and I thank you so much for being amazingly supportive!

<3 cannnn you feel the loooove tonight? ... lmao... Sorry.. Im punchy today.


----------



## gigglebox

i have said it before and i'll say it again--you are a mother the moment you learn you're pregnant!

katie do you not pump any more?

wedding was really nice. they make a very cute awkward couple. their slow dance was so slow; they more or less resembled people who had just been standing for awhile and shifting weight from leg to leg...but it suited them and was cute. sadly everyone was kind of shy and no one was really dancing. the music kind of sucked too...fortunately i was next to one of my very lovely co-workers and her hilarious husband. they have our sense of humor :thumbup: plus her hubby was quoting arrested development so he earned a theoretical gold star from me.

i have photos on facebook and a video of the garter removal. i'm about to put one up of this cute kid dancing; another friend/coworker of mine and i went to dance with him and he instantly stopped. rejected by a 5-year-old. oh well.


----------



## ..katie..

Today be your anniversary, right?? Happy love day!!!


Nope, I don't pump anymore. patrick is on full time soy formula because I guess I fail at producing things that dont eat his stomach all of a sudden. Bleh.

Ash-you're sweet =)


I hate having puberty skin. Seriously??


----------



## gigglebox

celebrated mother's day with my fam. bagels and lox (*drool*) this morning. hubs' fam is heading over now to do dinner.

got a card and flowers from my parents for m's day; $60 and a card for our anniversary :) that's all i've received so far. MIL will be watching des next week so hubs can treat me to a day of surprise :) i am excited!


----------



## gigglebox

thanks katie! yup, too bad we're not really celebrating yet. though we are just about to eat a little of our cake...

bummer about you acid milk :( and puberty body. mine is starting to freak out too, skin wise. it was pretty good there for awhile...

and hormones? fogeddaboutit.


----------



## ..katie..

you still up and down and up and down?
I've evened out for the most part. I still am a bit irrational, but I was before I got knocked up, too...soooo lol


----------



## Emerald87

I've taken the day off for best rest :)

Happy anniversary laura!!! Congrats!! Hope des gives you extra smiles as a gift :D


----------



## ashiozz

Yes, Happy anniversary.

I talked to Mitch today and last night, I told him Post partum hormones are worse than Pregnancy ones.. and I actually cried about how we won't have time together just us anymore, and he laughed and said we for sure will, we just need him to sleep through the night and we have plenty of support and he'll make sure we are able to do things together just us still :)

Wow, I forgot temporarily that Sarah has two sons? Lmao ... This morning / afternoon I was quite awake but not all here -.- Sarah, did they at least get to call and wish you happy mommys day?


I havent gotten anything but lots of txts and DH made me breakfast. He also stayed up all night with Tyler.

Ive been promised dinner put next weekend =) 

Im glad the wedding was fun =) awkward couples are the best to watch dance ;) lmao


----------



## gigglebox

hormones after birth are the absolute worse. i was never that bad during pregnancy. after birth, anyone could ask me any question and i would just lose it. "Is the temperature in this room comfortable?" they would ask--and i would just bawl my eyes out lol. they are for SURE better than they were, but i get set off a little easier now. but then again, that could be all the sleep deprivation.

i got a couple cards, flowers and some black-out curtains from my in-laws :happydance: i love new home decor!

that's nice mitch stayed up with tyler! (by the way, i keep wanted to just say "ty" but then it makes me think of "tyson" and that makes me angry); i kept hoping hubs would offer to watch des for a few hours so i could nap but it didn't happen. fortunately Des decided on a nap on his own so i got in maybe 1.5ish hours.

right now my in-laws are over; my MIL is so cute with Des, i have to admit. my biggest problem right now (which is sad) is that i can't watch the season finale of once upon a time lol; i am dyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyying to watch it :*( we were going to watch it as it aired at 8...sadly now it's just sitting there on my DVR, waiting, teasing...


----------



## ashiozz

I'm glad its probably just hormones because i was feeling like the worst mother ever. My MIL is driving me nuts about the back yard, we havent had time to maintain it for the past month or two because usually its me that does it and I was way too big, so we;ve got weeds and its overgrown, since its my brother in laws house shes like, freaking out over it. She brought it up when I was in the hospital still, and I got kind of pissed.. Now shes offering to pay for someone to come do it for us.. thats not necessary so I went out and did some of it, however now I feel yucky after doing that =/


I at least got rid of the big weeds, our plants need trimmed and the grass needs mowed, then she can back off my balls. -.- 

That'll be next weeks project. 


Anyhow, yeah -.- pain in the ass :)


Mitch has talked about me quitting my job, he wants to see how we do moneywise with just him so im trying to be cheap as possible lately.. He thinks it'll take a while for Tyler to sleep through the night and I really cant be working with no sleep. We will see what happens. 

0.o Emerald, are things going better yet?


----------



## Emerald87

1pm, just woke up. Feeling much better. It's been almost 24hrs and nothing has _ progressed_ so I'm trying to take that as a good sign. Still the odd contraction but they're painless and the back pain is subsiding :)
I wish I could take the whole week off, I dont think uni stress is particularly helpful at the moment.

Once upon a time only starts here this week - it's good eh? What kind of good? Like true blood, early seasons of supernatural, or revenge type good or more gilmore girls good?


----------



## ashiozz

YAY! glad its going better, are they going to give you a steroid shot at any point in case Kaida comes early?


----------



## Emerald87

I'll be quizzing mr doctor obs on thursday morning :D there'll be questions about cervix-es, contractions, steroid shots, progesterone shots and I'll demand an ultrasound. Fuck I swear I will sit ON their reception desk until I get one. I believe steroid shots are only given 48 hrs before imminent arrival and she's got 7 weeks until viability.

Hopefully I can hold out until then. I'm pretty sure things are ok, it's just playing in my mind. I can't lose, there's no way I could emotionally handle that.

I wish she'd kick more. I still only get the occasional flick. I thought it would increase dramatically over the weeks but it's barely progressed.


----------



## ashiozz

youre still early in the game -- the kicks will get better .. i promise :) and shes going to be fine -- don't worry :)


----------



## Emerald87

Just had another one :(

At this rate I can't see me getting anywhere near term


----------



## ashiozz

I hope it turns out okay, Im sure it will. Kaida and her mommy = tough and fighters. no worries. Im up with Tyler for our nightly up time which will last the next six hours =/


----------



## Emerald87

Well I'll be here for at least 4 of those hours methinks

I'll keep you company


----------



## Emerald87

What are you guys up to? Is he hungry? Or does he just want cuddles?


----------



## ashiozz

He SLEPT!! for four hours, now hes up and wont sleep.

He never needs anything at night when he wont sleep, he just refuses to sleep. I cant figure it out, he can be up for 5 hours at a time and not sleep at all, and it makes me exhausted. He hates being in our room so im stuck sleeping on the couch and the couch is hurting my back, too :(

I hope he grows out of this soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> Once upon a time only starts here this week - it's good eh? What kind of good? Like true blood, early seasons of supernatural, or revenge type good or more gilmore girls good?

i've only seen gilmore girls once or twice and can't stand it...so not like that.

i also only saw one episode ever of true blood, but i guess it's more like that? ish? 

if you're going to watch, and the pilot episode doesn't wow you, give it a second shot. i thought the first was a little hokey...but i got hooked after the second. my motto is "don't knock it until you try it twice" because the first time, if bad, could have been a fluke.

-ash; to me, having someone harass you about your yard when you're in a hospital is beyond rude!

-em; i hope everything is going well with your baby...i'm hoping all these weird contractions can be attributed to something else.

did you ladies poop yet?

---

i'm still having weird vision problems. i am hoping it's stress from lack of sleep...


----------



## gigglebox

yay for sleep! i'm telling you, i'm getting pretty good success from converting him to nights. you just make sure he doesn't sleep more than 2 hours during the day, but let him go as long as he wants at night.

as of the last several days, des does his longest stretch from about 11:30 to 3:30, feeds and gets a change for about 30-45 minutes, then sleeps for another 2 hours. from then it's unpredictable; sometimes he'll snooze for another hour or two, sometimes he's up.


----------



## ..katie..

I have a baby that doesn't look like a total grump ass today! WTF? WHERE IS OLD MAN FINNEGAN??

That's my favorite thing about being a mom, as of yet. Every day there's something new about Patrick.


----------



## ..katie..

Immature girl rant in three...two....one....

So, fucking taking back sunday, senses fail, streetlight manifesto, yellowcard, the used, we the kings, and EVERY OTHER FUCKING BAND IN THE WHOLE WORLD is going to be in SLC on the 16th of june for warped tour. I have a baby sitter.

And all my friends suck.


SIGH.


----------



## gigglebox

well...? where are the pictures?


----------



## gigglebox

why do your friends suck?

warped tour was the first and only concert i snuck into (my friend and i hopped the fence. it was worth a couple scrapes!


----------



## ..katie..

my friends suck because they dont like my music =(

and as soon as my phone stops sucking, i'll get it uploaded


----------



## ashiozz

:( Id go but Im in Arizona >< 

Laura, I can get him to sleep 4.5 hours at a shot. if I can get him to sleep at night its usually from 1am-5:30ish, after that he fell asleep but as sooon as I move him int my bedroom he gets mad and wakes up. So I have to try sleeping in the guest room tomorrow night, mitch goes back to work wednesday and he needs his sleep... and mom said he slept good in there so that'll be my new home til I can move him into his crib >< I dont even need him to sleep all through the night to do that, I just need him to only be up once at night and be asleep before one, so we'll see, hopefully it wont take too long, but Im scared he wont sleep in his own room :(


----------



## ashiozz

and yes, harassing me about a back yard no one sees while im in the damn hospital is fucking lame, shes offering to pay someone to take care of it, i explained Im the one who usually does it and the last month I couldnt do it, I was swollen and huge -.- now I have a cut tummy and mitch was going to do it while on vacation but it never happened, Im going to be on him next week after work to see if he can get something done back there, so that when we do call someone they can just do the damn palm trees.


----------



## hoping4girl

..katie.. said:


> Sarah, you seriously are the sweetest person i've ever e-encountered. For real.
> 
> I'm so glad you hit your one week mark-thats wonderful! That means she's just gonna chill in there and be good until, lets see, 42 weeks?
> 
> There was a girl on here whos water broke late 2nd trimester (unless im mistaken...)...It wasn't full gush, but it was a steady leak. She was put on bedrest up until she hit 37 weeks, then allowed to get up and do shit. Is that a possibility with you, or are they going to cut her out at 34?

Thanks so much...but as of yesterday my total bitch has come out. I have tried so hard to be nice to all these people here but if I have to go back to fucking labor and delivery I'm gonna rip someones eyeballs out. I believe I told the MAN searching my VAG for my CERVIX with a NON LUBED SPECTULUM last night that I was going to rip his eyeballs out....I'm done with this shit. 
They will cut her out at 34 no matter what.....or I will cut her out for them...



Menelly said:


> Sarah, since you'll likely be here in Salt Lake for a short while after she's born (if she makes it to 34 weeks) I'll get you the name of the lactation consultant I saw. She's awesome, and would probably help a lot in making sure everything goes well for you guys. :)
> 
> I can try and make it up on Monday if you're bored and need company. :) My hubby leaves for work at 2pm so I can head up there after 2pm and say hi. (Again, assuming they let me bring in Kesslie.)

Thanks!! So sorry I didnt get to you guys yesterday, I started contracting and got put back in L&D....Where as previously stated, I have turned into bitch sarah and the claws are out!!! stupid doctors.....I'm not too bored yet, but I slept most of the morning, and now I'm gonna finish my blanket and maybe nap some more....I'm gonna assume you can bring Kesslie b/c there was a Mexican family next door that had the entire family in the room all day long.....so yep. but my friend Janet is coming tomorrow, so I might need some company next week!!! :D 



ashiozz said:


> hmm, Sarah!! ONLY SIX MORE WEEKS!!! :) And then you'll be a mommy!! =)

thanks!!!! and yes, i do have my boys, no, they didn't get to come this weekend, I had a bad mommies day. :( but....I told my husband thru tears this morning we would celebrate next weekend, make my own mommies day....I had a bad morning. I am ready to go home. :cry: but after coffee feeling better...still want to go home tho :winkwink:



Emerald87 said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain, Emerald.. lol
> 
> I took stool softeners and all its doing is cramping meeee
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> It's awful!!! :( Stupid bowels. Should just remove them, we don't need them, right?Click to expand...

ah Em!! sorry you can't poo!!! I know my back hurts bad when I need to poo...so maybe thats where the back pain is coming from if you haven't gone yet? sending positive thoughts for no more contractions and lots-o-poo coming out!!!



..katie.. said:


> Immature girl rant in three...two....one....
> 
> So, fucking taking back sunday, senses fail, streetlight manifesto, yellowcard, the used, we the kings, and EVERY OTHER FUCKING BAND IN THE WHOLE WORLD is going to be in SLC on the 16th of june for warped tour. I have a baby sitter.
> 
> And all my friends suck.
> 
> 
> SIGH.

hey I'll be here :winkwink: you think we can see it from my hospital window??? 


OH and HAPPY LATE MOMMIES DAY TO ALL OF YOU!!!! 
And Loving the cute baby pics......I want a cute baby too!!!! if she doesn't behave I'm ready to slice her out myself soon....I decided no more magnesium unless the docs decide at the end of it she is coming out. I'm so tired of the indecisiveness!!! I know its whats best for her, but when you feel like total shit its hard to side with the docs....They really need to make a better argument for themselves if they want to make you feel like total poo but tell you baby is staying in so you can feel like total poo if it happens again. The contractions stopped, which is great, I just don't want to go through this again!!!! I'm being selfish and immature and horrible mother and I know that.....but DAMMIT!!! 
ok...I think I'm done bitching now.....sorry.....


----------



## ashiozz

Sarah, I can relate, there was a time I bit the nurses head off when I was in my three day induction, it was near the end, and I basically said I wanted him cut out because nothing else is working and Im deteriorating and so is he most likely..

As freaked out and pissed as I was at the doctors, Im kind of glad I got to at least TRY to deliver him naturally, and so in the end I believe the docs did the right thing, but sometimes it was hard to side with them during it all..

I hope you have no more contractions for another six weeks :) 

And Im glad youll celebrate next weekend, Im doing that too, cuz my incision should be doing much better by then. :)


----------



## ashiozz

and yes, On the subject of poo, my bowels are doing MUCH better :) FINALLY. -.-

It just took a freaking week and a half 0.o


----------



## hoping4girl

now that i have talked about my back hurting and having to poo....I think I might be able to go... :D

glad you went ash!!! and thanks for understanding...........


----------



## ..katie..

Sarah, I'm sorry shit sucks =( I couldn't be in the hospital that long...i'd go to prison. my only non-labor hospital stay was spent unconcious around 23 hours a day, so I was blissfully unaware, and my labor hospital stay was spend crying 'i want to go home', so I cant even imagine =/

*hugs*

And yes, we can totally watch warped tour from your window. Well, probably not, since its at the fairgrounds, but we can pretend =D


----------



## ..katie..

I'm letting tyson have patrick for the night. Like, overnight. without me being in town. I'm freaking the fuck out.


----------



## ashiozz

uh does he know the teenager is not to be around for this event?


----------



## ..katie..

yup.

also, as of midnight, she will be a legal adult so i get to hear them publicly express their love.

joy.


----------



## ashiozz

*le gag* 

Im sorry Katie :( -.- men suck.

I cant say a lot about age difference though since I have a 10.5 yr age diff with my husband... but I was 20 when we got together and extremely independent... 

Hopefully he does keep her away from Patrick ><


----------



## Emerald87

Good to hear from you sarah!!! :D

I slept ok. Cramping this morning which didn't concern me because there's no contractions however I had blood on the toilet paper at 4am this morning. Obviously I freaked out and kept wiping to the point it felt like I'd taken sandpaper to my vag. No more blood. Then I realised I probably picked my nose (which bleeds during the night), didn't even realise, wiped it on the toilet paper and them wiped myself (ew) thus the blood.
At least that's what I'm trying to convince myself.


----------



## ashiozz

I bled a little bit in second tri once, and I couldnt duplicate it later, it was red, but apparently I popped a blood vessel in my cervix =/


IDK if that helps at all? But if the bleeding stopped real quick that might be all it was


----------



## Ems77

Hey there, stopping by to let everyone know I am still alive. Hubs is on vacation until the 22nd, so my time has been occupied 24-7 between him and baby.  Here's a squee to help make up for it. LOL
 



Attached Files:







101_0924.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4









101_0940.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashiozz

:) Aww!!! <333 .. Mine goes back to work Wednesday :(( Im going to be so lonellly during the day.

I just saw my hospital bill show up on Cignas site.. $38K.. Holy hell Im expensive. :(

We'll see what I have to pay when theyre done reviewing it :(


----------



## gigglebox

yay for squeee! thank you! man, it really makes me realize how fast the newborn stage goes by! she looks so young in comparison lol

sarah--when you said "my bitch finally came out", i thought for a second you were referring to the baby and was really appalled lol; i'm sorry people have to see your nasty side :( maybe you should be keeping a journal to write down all your rage, plus have it to give her when she's old enough to read it and appreciate all you went through to bring her into the world.

katie; i'll be giving up the baby to my parents & in-laws this upcoming weekend for the whole weekend...i am nervous! but it will be ok. just get some sleep! it will do you well. he's not going to do anything detrimental to the baby; patrick will be just fine!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Sarah, I'm sorry shit sucks =( I couldn't be in the hospital that long...i'd go to prison. my only non-labor hospital stay was spent unconcious around 23 hours a day, so I was blissfully unaware, and my labor hospital stay was spend crying 'i want to go home', so I cant even imagine =/
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> And yes, we can totally watch warped tour from your window. Well, probably not, since its at the fairgrounds, but we can pretend =D

I went to Warped Tour one year. Not really my thing... too loud and too many people. (Damn aspieism.) Don't think you can see it from Uni though. LOL 

And I couldn't stay in a hospital that long either. I was about to eat people with this csec to get out (they wanted me in another day or two till blood thinners got stable. I had to tell them to fuck themselves.) I was chomping at the bit to get out after the PE's. Yeah, hospitals suck. Sarah, you are amazing to be able to do it for 6 weeks!

And I'm impressed you can send Patrick with Tyson. It's one reason I'm glad I'm still boobfeeding, cause I'm so not ready for that. MIL: When can I take Kesslie overnight? Me: In about 2 years. ;) LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Vaurissa, she has a very round head for a vag baby ;)

Oh, and she's gorgeous! Hehe


----------



## ashiozz

Haha Emerald! She does though 0.o And yet my Csection baby had BAD conehead syndrome 0.o


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie's head is good, but my Tyler was super conehead too. I should see if I can dig up old pictures... cause yeah, he looked like he was going to be Consuming Mass Quantities at any time. ;)


----------



## Ems77

What are you all trying to say  LOL. She was only cone headed in the hospital. Within 48 hours it rounded out. She has a flexi-head. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

My Tylers took three or so days to even out, he has a ring where he tried to fit into the birth canal and it did not work... 0.o poor boy was SO funny looking, MIL was scared he'd have a conehead forever.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL my Mum must have had a super vag - mine and my brother's heads were perfectly round and I was born in 11 minutes flat.

Not saying anything about your vagina Vaurissa ;) *wink wink*


----------



## Emerald87

I'm home early and feeling FABULOUS. My back aches and I have a headache but I feel a million bucks compared to Sunday and Monday. Very very happy :D Kaida is moving around like a little champion - I think it's onward and upwards from here. She's gonna start giving me hell from the inside ;) I look forward to it cuz it means she's super well.
It's kinda nice having this mini-high. Oh shit - I just realised I drank the Logan water. It must have been laced, thus the high.
(P.S. Logan is where my hospital is - it's the ultra-bogan area of Brisbane where you judge people based on the tats to teeth ratio)


----------



## Emerald87

Oh fuck me - power rangers in on TV. I haven't seen this in *YEARS*.


----------



## ashiozz

haha.. Im glad youre feeling better. Im sure youll be ok, like I said, my uterus was irritable and I never went into labor, so you nevvvver know. :) 

Then again I produced a baby too big to deliver, so IDK, Laura and I must be scientific anomalies according to some ladies on bnb.. lmao


----------



## ashiozz

The new power rangers are wayyy different from the old ones I remember =/


----------



## Emerald87

I changed the channel ASAP so I can't compare. I remember old PR though and they were frikkin hilarious - but not in a good way ;)


----------



## Emerald87

I POOPED-ED!!!! Yay! I'm thrilled, can you tell? :D

I thank my current craving - a salad dressing (greek yoghurt + garlic + olive oil + lemon juice + salt) and apple. I ate 2 apples and an entire mug of garlic yoghurt and it got things moving.

Ya know, just in case you wanted to know the movements of my bowel ;)

WOOT!! :happydance:


----------



## ashiozz

YAY! No ones constipated in our thread anymore! YAY FOR POOPING! 


My bowels have been SO happy since yesterday ;) lmao. Im feeling better. Im a little down about my tummy being such a mess, Im full of strechies and i have a mommy apron still :( I really hope it sorts itself out.. Mitch says Im looking better and better everyday so we'll see

Im not doing this again though, not gonna do it.


----------



## Emerald87

I was doing so well; comfortable and happy. Then I had another f-ing contraction *sigh*
Thursday morning cannot come soon enough!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

4:50. i'm fucking exhausted. silver lining is it's pouring and the rain so cool out in the living room. oddly, when it rains and i'm in the bedroom it sounds like there's a hobo in the attic. still sounds neat though...

you guys got the power rangers theme song in my head :(


----------



## Emerald87

I love rain. It's insanely cold here at the moment. I'm under two mink blankets on the lounge :D


----------



## gigglebox

yay for buffy being on at 5am!

em what do your contractions feel like?


----------



## gigglebox

TWO mink blankets?! how are you not sweating your ass off? i guess it really is that cold, eh?


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh it's freezing and it's not even winter yet!!

My contractions don't hurt at all - it's just a strange tightening and pressure and when I feel my bump it's rock hard - I could bounce coins off it! Everything I've read is saying BHs. I suppose I was kidding myself when I thought that since I hadn't had many today, they'd just go away lol.
I also probably already had them but I'm only watching like a Hawk now due to Sunday night.
1day 14hrs 31mins until my appointment. Once I have answers or reassurance I'm going to be a happy camper.


----------



## Emerald87

Anyway I've been whinging enough. Thanks for putting up with me guys :hugs:

HOW ARE YOU GUYS?

How's Des? Excited about your "time off"?

How'd Patrick go Katie? Did you get any sleep?


----------



## Emerald87

For you guys as requested

Giant uterus is gigantuous for 17 weeks

Oh, that's obviously lying down. And I pooped, so no poop in there lol!
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-15 20.11.50.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hoping4girl

Poop!!! I love poop :) I have to say, I managed to clog the industrial strength hospital toilet yesterday.....yes, I was proud ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

and you know the way this girl has been up I should call her a little bitch....but I won't :) I have however called her a pain in my ass. Dh already grounded her :)


----------



## hoping4girl

My boys didn't have cone heads either, they came out so fast there was no time!


----------



## gigglebox

amazing bump growing there! 

have my 6 week PP appointment today. going to talk about copper IUD and possibly schedule the insert.

and i'll be trying not do tear the dr's appendages (appendagi? j/k) for botching the circumcision...

and then i get to go shopping for a little bit!

hubs gave me my gift yesterday...and evidently i suck at hiding when i'm less than thrilled. it was a pair of stud opal earrings and a ring; the earrings were studs which i'm not a huge fan of, and the ring didn't fit...they were very nice, just not my style. 

i told him i liked them, but he kept half jokingly asking why i hated them...finally i just said they weren't something i'd necessarily pick for myself. he just sank :( and i felt really bad, but he said he spent a lot on them...

anyway i made up for it with sex and now we're going together saturday to pick something out. but that feels weird...i feel like a hoity toity bitch. like, "la tee da, that jewelry is not for me! i do say! do better next time!"


----------



## gigglebox

my cone-headed c-section baby
 



Attached Files:







39+4 013.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

after doing some calculations, i have figured a woman's cervix stretches to about 12.4 inches in circumference. des' head was 14.5. you mean to tell me it should be able to stretch an additional 2 inches?! NFW. i am glad we didn't attempt vag.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao yeah, Tylers head was mega too, but I watched sister wives and the one home birth THAT HEAD WAS 15 .. The nurses in the nursery said even if I got his head out, I would NOT be able to get his chest out. 

Holy hell -.- 

So I got to sleep from 2:30-3:30.. and again from 5-7.. and I have to be up cuz he has a doctors appointment in 2 hours -.- 

Todays mitch's last day on vacation and he offered to watch him today, Im going to rest up because apparently I need to be a vampire. Ive never seen a newborn be awake for such long stretches of time... -.-


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> after doing some calculations, i have figured a woman's cervix stretches to about 12.4 inches in circumference. des' head was 14.5. you mean to tell me it should be able to stretch an additional 2 inches?! NFW. i am glad we didn't attempt vag.

Yep, Tyler's head was just as big. 14.7 cm in circumference. I've always tried to explain that to people, and have still had people make comments on me "missing" natural childbirth. Call me fucking crazy, but I'd much rather LIVE than have natural childbirth, kthx.


----------



## ashiozz

uh yeah.

I have a story about this actually. My mom is built pretty much like me and my brother was 8.5lbs, so we're talking a woman who is 5'3 and probably normally around 120lbs giving birth to an 8.5 pound baby. I guess he was pretty high up so the doctors actually put her legs wayy up pushed down on the baby to scoot him down and yanked him out, pretty much. 

He was born with a black eye, the right side of his chest was paralyzed , his heart is still on the wrong side 0.o and he had some broken ribs, and hes also missing some ribs but that has nothing to do with the fact that he was way too big and they caused massive birth injuries to him. My dad (who isn't biologically his father but signed his birth certificate and raised him) said he really thought her and him were going to die. He was in NICU for the first couple of months of living.

Yes. Your body CAN produce a baby that is WAY too big to deliver.

Forcing it to deliver said baby can kill you AND baby.

C-section is a viable alternative and much safer and less stressful on the baby at that point, as that's how my brother SHOULD have been born. -.-

Actually tyler's reaction to Pitocin is exactly what my brothers was, within a few minutes, his heart rate dropped.. when mom saw that she immediately stated that she thinks hes too big and he's going to react just like my brother - in which case hopefully theyd opt for c-section.

Im glad they ended up doing one, pushing him out would have been terrible.


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie just had (some of) her two month shots. (I'm obnoxious and refused a few.) She SCREAMED and now is cuddled up on me occationally whimpering. I feel so guilty. :(

ETA: And she was 10lbs even and 21.5" long. Your newborn is bigger than my 2 month old, Ash!


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler got his hep B shot today :( Part 1 anyways and some more newborn screening and he too cried, I feel like a bad mommy.. I cried while they did it.

He's 23 inches and 11lbs now :)


----------



## ashiozz

Which shots did you refuse and what was the reasoning? I want to be informed...?


----------



## Menelly

Heh. Hep B is one I refused. Mostly cause I know I don't have it, and it's an STD. It's transmitted by body fluids, and my infant isn't having sex or sharing needles so I said no. I'll have her get it at 12 or so along with the cervical cancer one.

Also said no to Rotavirus. To me, that's another "vaccine of convenience". I tend to avoid flu and chicken pox as "vaccine of convenience" too, but she will have to have the chicken pox one. My hubby never got them or the vaccine as a kid and they'd be dangerous for him.


----------



## ashiozz

I got the hep B in case I put him into daycare and some kid bites him and draws blood 0.o am I weird for thinking about that?

0.o ... lmao.. As for the chicken pox one, I feel like he should go through what we all did as a kid, isn't it a right of passage? jeeze.. IDK what Rotavirus is? Ill look it up ,, I refused Hep B at the hospital because at this point there was no real point but they told me the next opportunity would be in july at his next visit and Ill be either back to work by then or not, we dont know what we're doing yet.. so he may go to daycare =/ 

I think the flu ones and such will all depend on if hes in daycare too =/ as I need to stay healthy if im working and he needs to also. 

Blah, being a mommy = hard. We're trying to not need daycare but its all going to depend on how we do on his money alone, we've never really needed to function on one check before.


----------



## gigglebox

ash--there are a ton of good sites online for mommy apron exercises. i was just looking myself as this is a problem for me too. unfortunately.

how do you balance working out with a newborn? blah.

can i run with a normal stroller? or do i need one specified for running?


----------



## ashiozz

I want to know the stroller thing too, because I said no to a jogger but now it looks like a good idea, however DH wants to lose some weight so we're planning on doing walks together once this incision heals. My mommy apron is getting smaller by the day and Im down to 12lbs that I need to lose to be back to prepregnant size , but altogether Id like to lose 37lbs... I have an exercise bike.. and will probably go back to using that, before I got pregnant (or moreso before I found out I was pregnant) I was doing 20 miles in an hour at one point. I had to stop because the last time I did it I thought I was going to pass out, a few days later I got my BFP.. so I figured that was why... I slowed down on it and eventually when I started hitting my bump with my legs I put the bike down :(

now I plan to start it back up during the day, then go on a walk at night with DH and baby. 

My big issue is my tummy is basically wrecked after the whole pregnancy / birth thing.. it really has me down, its FULL of stretch marks, and though I think my apron MIGHT go mostly away its still irritating me. 


The texture of my tummy is rather disgusting.. I miss how it used to look, but Im going to work on it and see what I can accomplish. Im looking into joining the Y also with DH and seeing if swimming will help me, I know thats one hell of a workout and when I used to swim everyday I was a toothpick. =/ 37lbs sounds like so much to lose though....


Im glad to know it isnt just me that feels like her tummeh is an issue after all this, I was starting to feel alone.

Edited to add: I Think working out with a newborn involves doing it while hes asleep or when DH gets home :) lmao.. Thats how I plan to work it out - at least for now.. when hes awake more during the day Ill have an issue.


----------



## ashiozz

I have read NOT to use your regular stroller . the Wheels are not made for it and there's no shock absorption so you need a jogger or theres too much bouncing for baby.

Soooo looks like Ill be looking into a jogger which I cant afford...


----------



## gigglebox

so i had my appointment today and asked about the IUD. well i have a very small division in my uterus and it's possible i can't get the IUD because it's effectiveness would be messed up as it won't fit against the top of my uterus the way it needs to.

so.

does anyone have any experience with the sponge?


----------



## gigglebox

boo to having to purchase another stroller :(


----------



## ashiozz

uhhh.. you have a division in your uterus?? How did that happen??

The only methods I have experience with are the pill and condoms, and I wont use the pill because it makes me mean and it causes breakthrough bleeding almost continuously everyday.

=/ 

No good advice here =/ 


Though now Im scared I wont be able to get the IUD since you and Lia both have had issues, though when I brought it up to my doctor at the hospital she was all about doing it, I just have to wait til 8 weeks PP cuz I have to get a pap and it has to come back normal (No big, last one came back normal, all of them have so far, so not worried)


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> IDK what Rotavirus is?

DD#2 had the rotavirus at 11 months and she almost died... she was hospitalized for a week in an intensive care unit. It is a VERY nasty thing!!!! It was the hardest, scariest experience of my life.


----------



## ashiozz

EEP!!! That sounds terrifying :( Im glad she's okay Vaurissa 0.o

How is Emery doing today!?


----------



## gigglebox

i was born with it; it's a malformation of the mullarian ducts...or something.

imagine the uterus being kind of two halves that fuse together. sometimes they don't fuse all the way, causing a kind of "dip"in the top of the uterus (think heart-shaped). some are minor, like mine, and some are major, causing the entire uterus to be split in half. some splits even go into the cervix, causing the woman to have 2 of them, and in really rare cases, the whole vagina can be separated! 

some women only develop one side of their uterus (i think it's call unicornate uterus); some are split and act as two functioning sides (bi cornate). i once read of a woman who conceived twins in one side of hers, and then the other side was still ovulated so she conceived a third child who was gestationally (is that even a word?) behind by 2 months i think. 

the body is so crazy!

anyway that thing was something i was born with so never you worry! if you had it they would have likely seen it on your ultrasounds. actually that's when a lot of people get diagnosed with it (also many infertile couples find out they have trouble conceiving due to the split--if the egg lands on the "division", it likely fails).

did your brain just pop a wrinkle?


----------



## ashiozz

ooo Thats that diarrhea virus. They talked to me about that today.. But he gets that shot at his next appointment which is 2 months. They said they normally see babies again at a month but with him looking as awesome as he does, they're not making him come in again til two months... so Thats good, but hes getting that vaccination, he'll get all of them except maybe the flu shots and such.. we'll see.. I'm not concerned too much about vaccines and Id rather him scream a few moments than get sick and miserable for a week or so :(


----------



## Ems77

Yeah, thank goodness for top notch German healthcare (those guys are damn good!!!) Other kids were having to stay in the base hospital for two weeks... ughh... scary stuff. 

Emery is doing good, except constipated, poor thing. She is a good baby, sleeps 3-4 hour stretches on average. Doesn't fuss too much. 

Loving Tyler's michelin man arms!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

Wow Laura. Lots of info, No no one mentioned my uterus being odd like that at ultrasounds so hopefully Im all golden for my IUD 0.o At least you were able to conceive Des! That'd be really sucky to be infertile due to such an issue ... Is that how you got diagnosed? Your ultrasounds? Crazy. The body is really a strange thing -.-


So Im finally off of pain pills as of yesterday (not even using Ibuprofen).. and My husband has made me a chocolate martini :) <3 

True love. We'll see how I feel after that >< lmao


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! his lil arm rolls are SO cute, but he has none to match on his legs or anywhere else :(


I keep telling him hes going to be mommys lil linebacker one day... lmao I love his bigness so much, There's nothing like a big baby, I swear its pretty amazing, Hes more sturdy, hes already trying to lift his head, and hes been attempting to crawl but hes not strong enough which frustrates him.

MY LIL MUNCHKIN IS ADORABLE!! haha

Emery sounds a lot like Tyler, he sleeps about that long too .. which is awesome, but he puts away SERIOUS FOOD when hes awake, and he doesnt sleep at night, but he doesnt fuss too much.. he just wants to be awake, so I lay there, we watch some Tv, eventually he passes out :)


----------



## gigglebox

how are you feeling off the pain pills?

i was misdiagnosed with a polyp and had unnecessary surgery (d&c) to remove it, then they saw it wasn't a polyp at all...THEN i had an MRI ti confirm diagnosis. why i had surgery prior to the mri, i'll never know. and now when i fill out medical forms i have to list the d&c under my surgical history and everyone always assumes i had an abortion :(


----------



## ashiozz

aww Laura thats awful :(

Even if it was an abortion, It could have been an ethical one, I hate how people assume abortion is always negative. 

I have no experience with it, but I do know if I had to make a decision like that, I would do what's best for the fetus. :(


----------



## ashiozz

Im feeling fine off of pain pills, My incision is itchy, is that normal? Its weird.


----------



## Ems77

He is adorable! :-D In the picture with the 'stud muffin' shirt, I can see what you mean about him looking like you, that is awesome! Emery looks a lot like me, I will have to post the picture on here of me at 3 months that I showed hubs, looks almost identical to her. She definitely has his nose though, lol. We knew that from the 3D ultrasound though:haha:

Emery is doing the same with her head and crawling thing, she scoots around her crib already! I think we have the next evolution of humans on our hands. 

She puts a mediocre amount of food away, she is up to 3 oz a feeding which is cool


----------



## gigglebox

fuck me it's going to be a looooong night and early morning...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ashiozz

Is Mr. Desmond making life difficult tonight? <3 I am sorry, Im sure Tyler will start soon, but IDK, hes asleep right now 0.o its probably because he had such a busy day -.-


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa said:


> He is adorable! :-D In the picture with the 'stud muffin' shirt, I can see what you mean about him looking like you, that is awesome! Emery looks a lot like me, I will have to post the picture on here of me at 3 months that I showed hubs, looks almost identical to her. She definitely has his nose though, lol. We knew that from the 3D ultrasound though:haha:
> 
> Emery is doing the same with her head and crawling thing, she scoots around her crib already! I think we have the next evolution of humans on our hands.
> 
> She puts a mediocre amount of food away, she is up to 3 oz a feeding which is cool

Yeah, Tyler has his daddys nose, my eye shape , my cheeks, hes got my cowlick which is going to be awkward, its in the front and his is a curly cue, hes got mitchs toes ( THANK GOD) ... and mitchs size so far and hopefully he keeps that. Apparently he has daddys eyeball tear duct issues, we found that out today, so he has a partial blockage. 

Initially, mostly because of cheeks and eyes, he already shows to look like me :) 



Omg, Watching sixteen and pregnant is totally NOT the same after tylers birth, things they show on there like the chick who just had a c-section and was crying over the pain in the car is sooooo much closer to home than it used to be, though Mitch called me hardcore after seeing that.. lmao Hes all "You never ONCE cried over the pain, just cried because you couldnt do the things you wanted to. You're hardcore hun!" lmao ... I love that he thinks Im so damn strong, I don't feel like it sometimes.


0.o is anyone else awake?


----------



## gigglebox

yeah, we've been up about 2 hours now. actually i just heard him piss himself lol; explains his fussyness a second ago...maybe after i change him he'll sleep. damn giant baby!

note: i do love them big :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao isnt it odd, IDK what it is about a giant baby but for some reason I love them :)


Ah Im sorry hes been fussy, Tyler was bad last night, tonight so far not so bad, but he wont be til 3am... Ill be up for six hours at one point, I know it, we'll see when it starts, right now Im watching my guilty pleasure before bedtime. I have his baby bed set up in my temporary bedroom... I had to say goodnight to my husband already and my dog and send them to our normal room without me for the first time ever and it almost made me cry :( 

Im going to hate sleeping alone... Its going to be really hard for me and I feel weird for that.


----------



## ashiozz

I spoke too soon, Tylers fussing now... 0.o


----------



## gigglebox

sleeping alone is an adjustment :( hubs has set up camp in our basement spare room. it really is better for us because he can get more sleep to rest for work and the little sleep i do get isn't interrupted by his snoring.

but i have to ask, why were you the one forced out of the bedroom instead of him?

also, is 16&pregnant the guilty pleasure you were referring to?

i love my chubby giant. he has fat wrinkles on his thighs and lower arms :haha: i love them! i only wish he would feed faster and in one sitting. he's taken down almost 5 ounces this morniong but it took him over 2 hours. then he naps for two hours and wakes up wanting to do the whole process over again.

edit: *morning

i can't wait for the sleeping through the night stage. i highly doubt it's happening before i return to work :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

going to attempt more sleep now...he's dozing...


----------



## ashiozz

I volunteered because Im shorter and its a full sized fouton, DH is 6'2 and we have a cal king because of it, also I didnt want to make the dog move too, he needs his sleep also.. lmao.. im so silly.. i think about my dogs sleep needs 0.o 

yes it is the guilty pleasure Im talking about. Tyler went back to sleep surprisingly, i wonder if hes just having nightmares.. 

Tyler eats 4 oz every 3-4 hours and he sleeps between those during the day, at night he stays up usually and we watch tv until he passes out.. 

I have Tyler squee in a video, but since I dont want it ALL OVER the interwebs, I cant upload it to youtube, so I has a link. 

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...C43E2A39DE433797!238&authkey=!AO8wmtG2fWNhz8g

:) Enjoy. :) lol


----------



## Emerald87

Hiya ladies if you're still here. I got another early mark from uni!! Woot woot! :happydance:

Sorry to hear your adorably cute bubs is giving you hell :( I wish I could help by taking him off your hands for a few hours, especially considering the time difference. Can you email him?


----------



## Emerald87

ADORABLE SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

It's funny cuz he looks big but then when you're cuddling him he's still a little bubsy. That kid smiling is going to be the cutest smile ever. His eyes will scrunch up and his cheeks will swell even more. Then he'll giggle. Can't wait for that!! I'll have to fly over there just to give him big cuddles and kisses hehe.


----------



## ashiozz

haha hes coming SO close to smiling i swear. Its scary, we can tickle him and we see it start 0.o its really creepy how fast hes doing things.

Anyhow, Im still here .. I just had that awkward moment, when youre setting up your guest bed to sleep in, and you find a piece of your mothers vibrator on your floor 0.o


I don't quite know how to approach that kind of an issue 0.o or return it.


----------



## Emerald87

Wow...... just.... wow

_What piece?_


----------



## Emerald87

HELLO clarebo9 - I'm watching you


----------



## ashiozz

It was a top to one of those small vibes.. I have one .. its like a small purple thing with some rubbery tops that have nubs... but mine has rubbery tops, this one was plastic and i thought it was a shampoo lid from one of those small bottles, then I saw the top of it .. and yeah, Had I not OWNED one of those exact vibes I probably wouldnt have made the connection -.- I wish I didnt know what that was.


I want to puke. I just gave tmi .. but whatev, Im among friends :)


----------



## Emerald87

Oh honey :hugs: that does sound awkward. I'm not sure of your relationship with your Mum, but after getting over the initial shock, I'd be giving mine hell. Post it to her with your return address on the back? ;)


----------



## gigglebox

here we go again. hi ladies


----------



## Emerald87

Hi lovely. How's Mr. Des? Whingy or just awake?


----------



## gigglebox

he's got his spaztic limbs thing going on lol; he's also super hungry. and boy does he get pissed when that bottle isn't in his mouth! he is good though. starting to smile a little more...

how's your bubz? i think you ticker counting down to your appointment


----------



## gigglebox

btw ash that video is so cute; i can't wait to see how his looks develop!


----------



## Emerald87

Bubs is awesome, wiggling lots but only some I can feel. She attacked the doppler today and I giggled.
I'm still getting contractions and they're much more frequent at night but I'm not *as *worried any more for 3 reasons - it hasn't progressed since Sunday, I see the obs tomorrow and I _may _have poked my cervix last night and from what I can gather it's closed (although it's squishy lol). So I think she's staying in there for now...
Of course it's playing in the back of my mind.

When Des is smiling more can I please see a video?

I can't seem to understand it; everyone on this thread has amazingly gorgeous babies. You guys skew the statistics, there's suppose to be at least one ugly baby but there isn't! Wait - Uh Oh ;)

Hey have we seen Katie today? How'd Patrick go?

EDIT: 14 hours 11 minutes


----------



## gigglebox

yay appointments! ULTRASOUNDS! omg i can't wait for the confirmation on the gender! oh, yeah, and to make sure baby looks good and healthy!

i think you're safe em. i think this thread provides the power needed to produce non-ugly babies


----------



## ashiozz

Hi ladies! if youre still here, Ty woke up temporarily.. He got that vaccine today and Ive noticed its making him tired, but is it possible it can give him dirrhea too? and gas? cuz hes having those issues tonight too and its new.. hes also fussy if he is awake =/ but no fever or anything else too concerning..


----------



## ashiozz

I was scared Id have the ugly one, but I think hes so beautimous, he's sleeping right now and I cant help but stare at him, is that not strange? I should be sleeping 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Also: Thanks Laura, I imagine hes going to be a heartbreaker when hes a teenager, if he looks anything like mommy, I know how that's going to go. I fear the teenage years due to this 0.0 .... blahhh


----------



## gigglebox

i'm not sure what the side effects of the shots are :( but sometimes gas just happens and could be the reason he's fussy when awake.

so you're saying the shots make him sleepy, eh? that could be a silver lining there...


----------



## Emerald87

It'd only be creepy if you were staring at a baby not your own ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Yeah, he came home and he slept for five hours, then I Fed him, hes not eating quite as much but hes within an ounce of normal each feed.. Then he slept again for 4... woke up and I fed him.. he stayed up fussing for a little bit... then he passed out in my arms and stayed asleep for another 4.5 hours.. and now hes out again.. 0.o 

This is good since he doesnt usually sleep at night and maybe I can use tonight to start him on a normal sleep schedule.. but I feel bad for him. I hope the diarrhea is ok. I'll keep an eye on him, he hasnt been gassy except tonight. If it keeps up Ill probably try switching him to Soy formula.

I know my moms lactose intolerant and has IBS.. my husbands mom though is allergic to soy, so we'll see what we can figure out -.- hopefully its just the shot.

I Cried like hell when he got that today, and his second blood draw for the state newborn screening.. ><


----------



## Emerald87

I'm not sure if the obs will confirm gender for me sadly. He might just swish around, check cervix and say "yep, all fine" lol
I'm going to annoy him for HOURS muhahahahaha


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao, BEG HIM TO CONFIRM .. Youre lucky you know so soon, I had to wait til 19 weeks *jealous* 

...Imma try sleeping now, I cant find info on the diarrhea with the shot, but then again it could be nervous tummeh, he had a big huge day today, IDK I'll keep an eye out and if I need to take him to the doc I will :)


Goodnight girls! Laura, I hope Des lets you sleep soon :(


----------



## Emerald87

He'll be ok. Diarrhoea and even fever is a common side effect in adults but I'm not sure about ultra cute bubs though sorry? You're a good mum, you'll know when/if you need to get him checked out :)


----------



## Emerald87

13 hrs 31 mins


----------



## gigglebox

ash, i too will likely be a mess if des cries for his shot :( also during the re-circ if/when needed :(

em--ask nicely and flash him your boobies!


----------



## clarebo9

HI :hi:

Didnt mean to intrude on purpose, had homepage open, came back to lappy to find my toddler had opened 17 B'n'B pages, some quite random things too! lol

See ya


----------



## ashiozz

...or not. hes awake , and fussing huge time right now. IDK what to do with him, hes not hungry, his diaper is fine, hes just superpissed ...


----------



## Emerald87

Hahahaha, that's awesome. No worries, no intrusion. Stay if you'd like :D


----------



## Emerald87

Oh Ash :( does he need them cuddles?


----------



## ashiozz

ive been trying that =(


----------



## Emerald87

Music?


----------



## Emerald87

No katie for a while?

Anything on FB?


----------



## ashiozz

Ive got him watching some MTV music videos now and hes got his binkie in his mouth, he actually woke up daddy by screaming so loud, Mitch came in and fed him again 0.o he ate more but I think its cuz stuffs going right through him.

Hes still fussy without the pacifier but at least hes enjoying tv for now...


----------



## ashiozz

yeah she just posted on FB that she had 2 hrs of sleep tonight, so Im wondering if shes just MIA due to exhaustion


----------



## Emerald87

Ok thanks honey. Just wanted to know she's ok.

You know I totally love mitch. He and colin are so similar. I can't wait to see the look of love for his baby girl like mitch has with tyler. Give mitch my love and wish him the best for his return to work.


----------



## ashiozz

I sent him back to bed but he'll be up in an hour and Ill let him know :) 

Hes really the best daddy I could have given my son, hands down, He's done a great job helping and I feel bad cuz he needs his rest, but he looks at me and says its mean not to help when its obviously getting tough... :)


----------



## gigglebox

god your hubby is good! you lay him good when you can!

des is up again. hungry. i sent an SOS to my MIL to see if she could watch him this afternoon so i can nap.


----------



## ashiozz

Youre lucky to have that, Ive been up all night and no one else is here to watch him for me... His diaper looked A LOT better just now than the last two did so Im hoping hes ok.. hes still fussing really bad and refusing to sleep... and music videos arent interesting anymore apparently. -.- .. I'm a bit frustrated but Im hoping his wide awakeness means he'll sleep at some point so I Can too. 

Yes, my husband is amazing, I married the best man I Could have... unfortunately he has to go back to work today so I wont have him to rely on :(


----------



## Emerald87

I'm carb loading. I still haven't gained weight yet I've gained a belly. I'm being a bad gestational mummy.

I'm pretty sure he's helping also cuz he knows he did contribute in a way to his existence ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Theres a lot of men that know they helped contribute to creating a baby that don't help, though... We talked about this tonight during sixteen and pregnant, and he said something about how he believes MOST men are NOT made to be dads ... it takes special men to do it.. I asked how he thought he'd do as a daddy at the age of 20 even, and he said "Terrible. I wouldnt have been ready and I probably wouldnt have loved the woman the way I do you, I don't think I'd be able to be a daddy at that time in my life." .. so his theory is that if you wait super long you're a better daddy but then again most men arent worth a damn as parents, its weird to hear a guy say that 0.o

Hes also been having odd dreams, he told me he had a nightmare that I got pregnant again, this time with twins, and one of them died during birth...

I think Tylers birth scared the shit out of him, I don't think he wants to do this again, which is fine with me, but I wish I didnt emotionally scar him so bad 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, I dont think I gained weight until about 12 weeks or so, but it was really slow at first for me too, I think its cuz your metabolism speeds up like mad early on.. So youre probably okay, as long as shes growing :)


----------



## gigglebox

ash i hope you saved me a seat on the fussy baby boat :( he is yelling at me while pausing from eating.

when he gets like this i run through this list...is he:
hungry?
wet?
poopy?
needs to burp?
needs to change position? (sometimes moving him from one arm to the other or putting him belly down on my chest makes him happy)
over tired?


----------



## gigglebox

my hubs was also traumatized. he said, "i don't know why people say this is the happiest day in their lives. that was awful!"


----------



## ashiozz

yeah,,, i think csectioons and scary birth stories are harder on them than us


----------



## ashiozz

AH, So I had tyler when I was trying to type: But I think for men they find traumatic situations like that scarier than we do, I know all I thought about was Tyler, not my health, but it did cross my mind that if I died and Tyler would have lived hed at least have daddy.. Mitch on the other hand had a lot to lose and I could see why he was so distraught.. its probably the same for your husband, an yeah we agreed it was the worst experience we've ever been through


----------



## gigglebox

yeaaah...actually hubs' worst fear ever was me dying during child birth lol


----------



## gigglebox

and that was before we ever got pregnant


----------



## gigglebox

if i didn't know des and i had to guess on fart smell alone what he eats, i would guess rotted broccoli.


----------



## ashiozz

it never crossed mitchs mind like that until I got the infection I did and my fever kept going uppppp ... now hes just not willing to let me do it again, scheduled c-section or not. lol .. hes such a silly guy, but he worries and he said hes got tyler, he loves tyler, he was worth it all... but a second wouldnt be.


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO yummy.. tyler is working on getting some sleep but he keeps fighting it :(


----------



## gigglebox

ash did he ever pass out? i hate when they fight sleep!!! it's like, JUST GIVE IN! YOU'RE NOT GOING TO MISS ANYTHING, I PROMISE!

kaaaaaaaaatttttttttttiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeee

..katie..????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ashiozz

He FINALLY fell asleep at 6.. now its 9:30 and he just woke up for food and hes going back to sleep... so Ill probably get another three hours...


----------



## gigglebox

i hope you're still asleep right now!

MIL never contacted me but Des did pass out for 2 hours so i am pretty happy about that :thumbup:

still in quite the dilemma about birth control :/ i just discovered how insanely expensive the sponge is! a box of 12 is, like, $60.

also, have any of you had bleeding/spotting outside if the PP bleed? i found pink spotting today and got concerned about my period starting, but it stopped. i was all, "oh HELLLLL no, not this weekend!"

implantation bleed? LOL i might consider actually offing myself then!


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> haha hes coming SO close to smiling i swear. Its scary, we can tickle him and we see it start 0.o its really creepy how fast hes doing things.
> 
> Anyhow, Im still here .. I just had that awkward moment, when youre setting up your guest bed to sleep in, and you find a piece of your mothers vibrator on your floor 0.o
> 
> 
> I don't quite know how to approach that kind of an issue 0.o or return it.

Definitely awkward...


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ash, i too will likely be a mess if des cries for his shot :( also during the re-circ if/when needed :(
> 
> em--ask nicely and flash him your boobies!

Kesslie not only cried, she gave this heart breaking "WTF why are you not protecting me" cry. Both hubby and I were wiping away tears. It was AWFUL. Apparently one of the 2 month shots really stings. :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Youre lucky to have that, Ive been up all night and no one else is here to watch him for me... His diaper looked A LOT better just now than the last two did so Im hoping hes ok.. hes still fussing really bad and refusing to sleep... and music videos arent interesting anymore apparently. -.- .. I'm a bit frustrated but Im hoping his wide awakeness means he'll sleep at some point so I Can too.
> 
> Yes, my husband is amazing, I married the best man I Could have... unfortunately he has to go back to work today so I wont have him to rely on :(

You know, dealing with the baby alone got easy fast. It's dealing with the lonely that kind of sucks. :( I wish she could talk back already.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> I'm carb loading. I still haven't gained weight yet I've gained a belly. I'm being a bad gestational mummy.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's helping also cuz he knows he did contribute in a way to his existence ;)

I didn't gain weight till 3rd tri, and only gained 14lbs overall. But I started out fat...


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> if i didn't know des and i had to guess on fart smell alone what he eats, i would guess rotted broccoli.

Hmm... sounds like you've met my husband!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> i hope you're still asleep right now!
> 
> MIL never contacted me but Des did pass out for 2 hours so i am pretty happy about that :thumbup:
> 
> still in quite the dilemma about birth control :/ i just discovered how insanely expensive the sponge is! a box of 12 is, like, $60.
> 
> also, have any of you had bleeding/spotting outside if the PP bleed? i found pink spotting today and got concerned about my period starting, but it stopped. i was all, "oh HELLLLL no, not this weekend!"
> 
> implantation bleed? LOL i might consider actually offing myself then!

My csec bleeding seemed so off and on. I bled for like a week, then spotted again at 2 weeks, then seemed to have a period at 4.5 weeks and now at 9 weeks nothing anymore (even though I'd have a period by now if that was actually a period at 4.5 weeks.) 

Post partum bleeding can drive us insane, I swear.


----------



## gigglebox

indeed! i swear, if i'm on my first period this weekend i am going to be so damn pissed.

i shopped for a couple transitional clothes yesterday since my stuff doesn't fit. yet. hopefully yet. i bought another maternity top in a smaller size. is that bad?


----------



## ashiozz

Im awake... I slept for 6-9:30 and then again from about 10-12... Im still tired but hes awake.. his daddy comes home in three hours for his shift. I need to take a shower and I need to brush my teeth at that point, probably eat something =/ 

anyone else forget to eat hen theyre on baby duty? 0.o

Taking care of him alone is fine, it is lonely, and its exhausting, and at night is when I seem my most frustrated ... but Im doing ok. 

I wouldnt know about bleeding after bleeding stops because Im still bleeding before the bleeding stops =/ 

I need transition clothes, my old shirts from before fit now, my maternity ones are too big, but my jeans dont fit yet, I need to lose another 12lbs ><


----------



## gigglebox

:/ i know right now these words don't mean much but i PROMISE you it will get better! ias terrible as the sleep schedule seems, you will get used to running off of incremental rest. it sucks but it starts sucking less.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Im awake... I slept for 6-9:30 and then again from about 10-12... Im still tired but hes awake.. his daddy comes home in three hours for his shift. I need to take a shower and I need to brush my teeth at that point, probably eat something =/
> 
> anyone else forget to eat hen theyre on baby duty? 0.o
> 
> Taking care of him alone is fine, it is lonely, and its exhausting, and at night is when I seem my most frustrated ... but Im doing ok.
> 
> I wouldnt know about bleeding after bleeding stops because Im still bleeding before the bleeding stops =/
> 
> I need transition clothes, my old shirts from before fit now, my maternity ones are too big, but my jeans dont fit yet, I need to lose another 12lbs ><

Don't count on the weigh loss doing it. :( I'm at my prepreg weight, and still 2 sizes up. I have no clue how that works, but it's true. :(


----------



## ashiozz

**scared** I havent been brave enough to even try them on yet :( 

Im slowly getting used to incremental rest, Im usually okay but my god the screaming last night >< blah, hes fussy today too -.- but not as bad. 2 more hours til his daddy comes home and I can get a freakin shower.


----------



## gigglebox

yay for showers! i shaved my legs for the first time in forever. i usually keep up with the lower legs but my upper thighs were starting to resemble chia pets. 

picked up some more red hair dye to touch it up for friday...also got a 6 pack of my favorite beer :^D i am ready for this weekend to be here. 

tomorrow i have some mommy time planned with a friend of mine.

as far as the weight thing goes...as i had previously mentioned, i am at the weight i was before i lost weight for my wedding. well, a little less but anyway...i can't fit into pants that were fitting me at this weight before.

my guess is it has something to do with the near-dislocation of our hips. our whole pelvic area has been rearranged.

you know, i don't even give a crap about the stretch marks. really. whatever. but this belly flap? boooooooooo :( *shudder* i want it gone. like, now.


----------



## ashiozz

I feel the same about the flap. My whole tummy got so wrecked in this process. Mitch just says it takes time :( I hate how it looks.

We will one day love ourselves again 0.o eventually.. I just need to heal up so I can start really doing something about my yucky body.


----------



## ashiozz

YAY For a weekend from Des too. Saturdays our anniversary, 2 yrs of marriage, we've been together 4.5 yrs 0.o time really flies, I feel like it was just yesterday when I opened my hotel room door to him knocking for the first time and hearing him yell "ASHI!!!!!" all excited to meet me in real life :) 

*le sigh* memoriiiies... 

So hopefully we both have better nights tonight than last night? I have a doctors appt tomorrow.. the 2 week checkup :(


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> It was a top to one of those small vibes.. I have one .. its like a small purple thing with some rubbery tops that have nubs... but mine has rubbery tops, this one was plastic and i thought it was a shampoo lid from one of those small bottles, then I saw the top of it .. and yeah, Had I not OWNED one of those exact vibes I probably wouldnt have made the connection -.- I wish I didnt know what that was.
> 
> 
> I want to puke. I just gave tmi .. but whatev, Im among friends :)

mine is green =) i threw away the hooked tip because i kept hurting myself with it...not really sure what i was supposed to use it for lol.


just to make you feel better =)


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! haha thanks Katie, I dont have a hooked tip for mine but that sounds really scary


----------



## ..katie..

Soooooooo my night sans patrick did NOT work. I couldn't do it. Ended up crashing on tyson's mom's couch for two days haha =)

Bleck. I am also bleeding again, laura. My PP bleed stopped for over a week, and now it's back. Daaamn.

i'm also planning on getting the IUD. or maybe just getting something snipped in there. or a permafemalecondom. Something with no hormones, because I cannot handle being insane again.


My mouth tastes like butt.


This weekend was interesting. between tyson and his family, and being up with patrick, I slept 8 hours in 48. Being manic is sometimes fun. I also tasted my first mushroom. Portabella, not hallucinagen. AND i had half a beer. i so crazy.


Hi everyone =) i missed you.


----------



## ashiozz

Youve never had mushrooms before? (The actual edible not druggie ones?)

0.o weird.

Im getting more sleep than you did, but I still feel like a zombie :( and last night was awful if you couldnt tell, we missed you too!

I would ask them to snip me but usually they wont do that unless youre over 30 and have 2 kids 0.o ... Like Im too young to decide Im not doing this again, after all I went through, and I do not want more major surgery :(

was Tyson civil?


----------



## ..katie..

I am against eating fungus.

I saw that-it must have been universal awake baby night again.

I have sleeping issues generally. Always have. Summertime is worse. So, summertime + insomnia + baby + slight mania=AWAKE. It's okay though, i sort of like the high it gives.

i dont really want snipped. Not yet at least. Someday I might forget how terrible pregnancy was.


Yeah, he actually was. He got fired from his job and apparently i'm the only one who figured it out? His girlfriend was PISSED that he spent her whole birthday with me. Seriously freaked out on him because i spent two nights there. like freaked the fuck out. I have to give him props...he said "patrick comes before you. Kathryn is patrick's mom. she comes before you, too."
He doesn't live by those rules, but it was cool he said it. Knock her down a notch or seven.
It was actually sort of nice-it was like the old days, before we started dating but when we were friends. We had a few fairly deep discussions and came to a few conclusions about how shit has to work. I dont have gigantic hopes because the best indicator of the future is, in fact, the past, but it would be cool. We drove around and drank too much soda and coffee and sang songs really loudly. It got uncomfortable and awkward once or twice because it's weird to hang out with an exlover (mind fuck and physical fuck) as just friends. The good news is that i've pretty much gotten over the whole angry thing. I know what I have to do to keep my kid safe, I've laid out my rules, I'm not jealous of his girlfriend, I'm tired of being MAD all the time, so I'm not anymore. It was pretty easy to do once I decided "okay, no more"...it's like it went away almost instantly.

I am wary, though, which is good. it makes it so this civility thing won't move past that alone into romanticism or unrealistic ideals. I am not stupid enough to believe any more lies unless they're really, really good, and as long as it doesn't involve patrick, I don't really care if he's lying or not...it's not my business.

know what I mean?



SPEAKING OF WHICH!!! Patrick is making eye contact! If you say his name, he'll turn his head towards you and look you in the eyes! And if you talk, he'll focus in on your lips. He also has stopped being all foldy all the time and will put weight on his legs! He'll even lift himself up with them in more than a no-motor-control sort of way. It's exciting.

Tomorrow is his four week mark. =D I'm so proud of him. and me. <3


----------



## ..katie..

Also, on the topic of bodies...

I'm going to work on stomach tightening and pec tightening. I also hope my skin goes back to normalish soon.

I ate more calories yesterday than I have since birth. I ate oreos and york coffee creamer and steak and more oreos and some potato logs. But mostly oreos. Lots of them.


----------



## ashiozz

<3 oreos. Im glad he was civil and you actually had fun =) Patrick needs you both if possible so hopefully he'll make a real effort at some point.

Its cool hes making eye contact when you say his name. :) So thats at about a month right? 

I hope Tyler does that soon =) Hes two weeks old Friday, OMGZ. 


The time is going superfast :(


----------



## ..katie..

but at the same time, its like you've always had him, right?

its been four weeks...it feels like forever and feels like its been seconds, all at once.


i have a few suggestions for helping orient tyler's night/day thing, if you want. i assume you've already heard them though lol.


----------



## Emerald87

Quick update cuz I'm still at work.
Colin is my hero, like I want to buy him a sword and silver platemail for real. Had my appointment; registrar obstetrician was a bitch. I told her about my contractions and she said it's too early and it doesn't matter anyway because if somethings wrong they couldn't do anything anyway. So she wasn't going to order a scan or check me. I pulled a face of sadness to colin and he fully stepped up. He said "Emerald, I can see you're not happy with that" and of course because I'm so used to being stepped on by senior doctors I just said naw it's ok and he said no it's not and I burst into tears. He then full on confronted her and said he wanted reassurance that things are fine because the stress isn't good for his wife or baby. All of a sudden the doc full on straightened up, grew a fucking heart and said she could do a bedside scan. FFS WOMAN IF YOU COULD BEDSIDE SCAN IN THE FIRST PLACE... Anyways my cervix is closed, a little shorter than 12 weeks but I've been told it can vary. It was still longer than when you start to become worried.

And Kaida is all girl. She pointed out her labia and all. Then she told me it looks like a hamburger. Never eating one again. Oh and her legs. Omg!! Longest you'll ever see. It's gonna take me days to birth those.


----------



## ..katie..

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

at all of that!!


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, Im all for suggestions, I know that Ive tried keeping him up during the day but he just goes limp and sleeps anyway 0.o ... hes like supersleeper in the daytime, If I could sleep from 7-2 then be awake the rest of the night til 6 I would be set, seriously, because he pretty much goes to sleep at 7pm, wakes up at 10, eats, sleeps til 2.. 0.o most nights anyways tonight hes a little off schedule and i think he'll be awake at different times technically to me thats really close to sleeping almost through a night, with one wake up, but Id like to push it up to him falling asleep for the first time around 10 or 11.. then wed be gold.


----------



## ashiozz

Glad she's still a girl, we already got our gender shock baby so hopefully there wont be anymore, lmao.

I was terrified Tyler would be a girl after that, no, hes a boy, and he does not have a bunny tail, sadly.


----------



## ashiozz

Also your husband is much more outspoken than mine is. Give him a hug for me, thats amazing, mine on the other hand wouldve been quiet til we left .. hes shy. but he would not have been happy with that. When Tylers kidneys were enlarged I Remember I asked what normal is vs what his measured and she said she had a chart somewhere but its only really mild? But she couldnt get me a straight answer and didnt go get the chart.. that irritated us both..but neither of us did anything about it..


----------



## ..katie..

RANDOM NEW BODY THING:
I didn't get the linea negra down my belly during pregnancy, but now I have this orange line that goes from a little above my belly button to my hoohoo. WTF.


Anyway.


Ash:
As you know (since I bragged about it a lot...lol) I kind of hit the jackpot on babies. Seriously, patrick is so chill for a newborn, it's insane, especially since both of his parents are high strung. But i'm very, very fond of routines for little people...i'm already planning his toddlerhood rituals lol.
Anyway, after the giant hormone dump of "i want to leave him with my parents and run away and maybe jump in front of a train." thing, I started doing a mix of feed on demand/schedule. I made him eat every even numbered hour during the day (as much as he would take), and fed him only enough to make him stop crying when I was doing a demand feed. starting about seven, I would try to keep him up as much as possible, or at least make his sleep a little less restful (sounds awful, but yeah.), then around eight or nine, I'd take him in his room, wipe him all down with warm water and a cloth, get his butt changed, lotion him all up, get him in jammies, swaddle the shit out of him, and give him an extra warm bottle and make him eat as much as he would. the warm bottle conks him out, and by having it be the second biggest feed of the day (his first day one is always the biggest) he was full and it gave me at least three hours.

I also don't keep a light on in my room at night...not even a nightlight. I turn on my lamp when he wakes up at night, but only long enough for me to grab him, grab the bottle, and go. I know that a lot of babies and people like at least a little light at night, though, so I don't know if that helps.

soooo, basically, 
-even if he doesn't fall into a day/night thing, start a bedtime routine now
-heated bottles
-put him where he's going to sleep at night to get him comfortable with his surroundings
-don't wait until he's passed the fuck out after the bedtime routine to put him in his crib/carrier/wherever you want to put him for sleep. If he's full and warm and comfy, even if he's awake, he'll either fall asleep there eventually, or at least learn that its a comfortable place to be
-also, same rule as above applies to night feeds. He wakes up and cries, feed him, change him, love on him a little, but if he's cool, he doesn't have to be asleep for you to go to sleep. put him down and go to bed. if he cries, he needs attention. if he doesn't, he'll chill there until he falls asleep and you'll get some rest.
-and, this is awful and assuming, but don't be so clingy! You don't have to be with him every second. I know you take naps and stuff while mitch watches him, but it's okay if no one is in the same room with him for a little bit, as long as he's safe.


----------



## ashiozz

Yeah I do most of this, but if I leave him in his bassinet to chill he ALWAYS cries so I end up keeping a pacifier in his mouth and replacing it everytime he cries..

Im def not clingy, I only am holding him when he cries, the rest of the time hes either in his swing, laying in his bassinet, or propped up on my futon so he can see tv, but not usually held cuz I Dont want him in that habit.

We go into the bedroom hes currently sleeping in at about 11, so this is routine, and I get two bottles of powder and a bottle of water ready for when he wakes up to eat.. so he eats in there too, but his changes are always at his changing table so that requires moving rooms in the night, I dont think that disturbs him...

The only thing I can think that Im not doing is warming his nighttime bottles.. 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

the big issue is: I Find when hes awake hes screaming.. or fussy at the least.. because hes tired, but he keeps crying til you do something with him 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

also: I try to not leave him in a room on his own, but its not for being clingy, its because of pets- theres always a cat or dog in the room so I want to make sure they dont hurt him, not that I think they would but Itd be really bad to leave him alone and then find out one of my cats decided to scratch his face up.


----------



## Menelly

I'm going to be the voice of dissent. You guys might hate me after this, but I have to.

"There might be tigers mommy!" I read this on a great site, and it really makes sense to me. 

"Every species has instinctual behaviors that allow the little ones to grow up to be big ones and keep the species going. Our kids are born into the world needing protection. Protection from disease and from predators. Yes, predators. Our kids don't know they've been born into a loving family in the 21st century- for all they know it's the 2nd century and they are in a cave surrounded by tigers. Our instinctive behaviors as baby humans need to help us stay protected.

And the tigers. What about them? Define "tiger" however you want. But if you are baby with no skills in self-protection, staying with mom, having a grasp reflex, and a startle reflex that helps you grab onto your mom, especially if she's hairy, makes sense. Babies know the difference between a bassinette and a human chest. When infants are separated from their mothers, they have a "despair- withdrawal" response. The despair part comes when they alone, separated. The kids are vocally expressing their desire not to be tiger food. When they are picked up, they stop crying. They are protected, warm and safe. If that despair cry is not answered, they withdraw. They get cold, have massive amounts of stress hormones released, drop their heart rate and get quiet. That's not a good baby. That's one who, well, is beyond despair. Normal babies want to be held, all the time.
And when do tigers hunt? At night. It makes no sense at all for our kids to sleep at night. They may be eaten. There's nothing really all that great about kids sleeping through the night. They should wake up and find their body guard. Daytime, well, not so many threats. They sleep better during the day. (Think about our response to our tigers-- sleep problems are a huge part of stress, depression, anxiety)."

You aren't going to teach Tyler bad habits by holding him all the time. You're going to teach him that Mommy will always protect him from tigers. I didn't hold my Tyler all the time. I left him to sit on his own a good deal. Now I have a 14 year old who barely acknowledges my existance.

I won't make that mistake again with Kesslie. I will hold her every time she calls out that there might be tigers. I will give her big hugs and kisses. This little girl isn't in my arms maybe 30 min a day. I'd rather err on the side of too much love and contact than not enough.

I'm sorry if I hurt feelings or made you mad. But wanting to be held by you is so normal, and you can't spoil him with being held, it's what he's biologically programmed to need.


----------



## ashiozz

I dont hate you :) And I agree, When he cries, I DO pick him up and cuddle him, but when hes content, I dont smother him, I guess thats more what I meant to say, I dont like seeing him uncomfortable and scared. =)


----------



## ashiozz

Also: I Dont want him to sleep THROUGH the night, I Really just want him to sleep at night at all.. but I also plan on going back to work most likely so I do need him on some kind of a schedule within the next 6 weeks 0.o or I might die.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Also your husband is much more outspoken than mine is. Give him a hug for me, thats amazing, mine on the other hand wouldve been quiet til we left .. hes shy. but he would not have been happy with that. When Tylers kidneys were enlarged I Remember I asked what normal is vs what his measured and she said she had a chart somewhere but its only really mild? But she couldnt get me a straight answer and didnt go get the chart.. that irritated us both..but neither of us did anything about it..

That's the thing, he is the quiet type, thus I was sooooo impressed. I'm buying him doritos and dip, that's the boy equivalent of flowers, right?


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie has learned a new trick. :) She's suddenly making spit bubbles tonight! LOL


----------



## ashiozz

and tylers up :) .. he slept from 11-2:30 .. not too bad.. just ate and hes watching TV with me now.


----------



## gigglebox

omg so much to comment on!

ash--don't you hate when they go all sleepy limp baby? to try and keep him up when he does that i wipe his face and tickle his feet. also you can try pulling back his onesie and gently blowing on him. basically anything that will piss him off ;) 

anyway i'm glad he did well for you last night! did you try the warm bottle thing? i didn't even think of that, but i thought that only aided in getting them to go to sleep, not stay asleep...right?

katie--so glad things are going ok. just be SUPER careful. i just worry because i was charmed back into a relationship where she had changed and showed some maturity...and then turned into the same ball of crazy she used to be. it was a terrible choice on my part; but our friendship itself, before we got involved again, was nice while it lasted.

also excited your little man is getting some strength in his limbs! is he putting on any more chub yet?

em--SO excited about your little girl! when she's here my guess is you'll wonder why you ever wanted a boy in the first place. also glad you get to use all those cute clothes you got!

lia--was tyler always thar way? could it just be a case of being a teenage boy?

me--i tried to do some ab workouts so i can start to tackle this squish belly, holy balls, my abs are SO weak! i could hardly do any leg lifts at all. do you think it's because i haven't used them in forever or because of the section?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> I'm sorry if I hurt feelings or made you mad. But wanting to be held by you is so normal, and you can't spoil him with being held, it's what he's biologically programmed to need.

nononononononono, i am very against leaving babies, especially young ones, to cry. they cry for a reason. and i dont think holding babies all the time spoils them, again, especially with the really young ones. i just meant that for the first bit, i felt way guilty if i wasnt holding patrick, and i wondered why he always woke up when i put him in his carrier-duh, because it had no body heat or heart beat. and once i let him chill in the carrier awake, with me there to reassure him, he started to seem more confident in it, and now i think he knows where he sleeps.

never ever apologise for saying something like that. you never insulted anyone, you werent self righteous. the only thing im even remotely offended by is the idea that you thought it would make you hated?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie--so glad things are going ok. just be SUPER careful. i just worry because i was charmed back into a relationship where she had changed and showed some maturity...and then turned into the same ball of crazy she used to be. it was a terrible choice on my part; but our friendship itself, before we got involved again, was nice while it lasted.
> 
> also excited your little man is getting some strength in his limbs! is he putting on any more chub yet?

I like to pretend the boys I date are virgins because the "you essentially have sex with everyone that your sex partner has slept with" rule freaks me the fuck out. Soooo even if there were to be a relationship, it would be a celibate one. I put it like this to him "I enjoy talking to you. you're funny and smart. I don't like you as a person, and I think you are evil and soulless."

as for chub....not really. his face and legs are chunkier. at his circ, he weighed 8lbs3oz, which is a little under two pounds more than at birth. he just keeps getting longer and longer though...


----------



## ..katie..

I have come to the conclusion that my uterus is falling out of my ass.

Just so everyone freakin' knows.


Oh, and my stripper tits are gone as of like ten minutes ago. they are now saggy. fmlfmlfml


----------



## gigglebox

so i just woke up from a nap with des; he is still asleep. so i heard my dog in the other room scratching the back door...i let him out and then decided to check my phone. the second i reach for it, it starts to vibrate. 

text message from mom.

my grandmother is in ICU. may have tried to kill herself. she's not awake and is on a ventilator. 

blaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

when i said i was ok with people killing themselves, i didn't mean MY people! :dohh:

sorry, trying to make light of this and not freak out.


----------



## ..katie..

*hugs*

=/


----------



## ashiozz

Laura! Omg, Aliens abducted tyler and they left a clone that sleeps last night!! I really hope this is a good sign but he slept from 11-2:30 .. then he was up til 4 and slept til 8:30 0.o balls, I woke up to him crying this morning and thought "the sun is up?" ... lmao.. I have my two week appt today, I did not warm his bottle last night, just did my usual routine, I Did change him in that room last night as its easier than getting him up to his changing table, but thats the only thing I did different, and he slept really nicely for me :) 

If this can keep up I can move into my room soon, but I think sleeping in his crib is going to be an adjustment =/ for both of us.

I dont even wanna know how weak my abs are because I havent been able to do jack due to my csection, and being pregnant, so Im sure thats where this flab came from. Im stuck at +13lbs from pre=preg.. so I need to do something 0.o but I cant til I heal :( 

Emerald, I promise you for sure youll forget why you wanted a boy, I cant even imagine if Tyler was the girl we thought we wanted at first.. he's an amazing baby and I love his boyness :)


----------



## ashiozz

omgosh Laura, *squish* I am so sorry to hear that, If you need someone to talk to you know Ive been there done that :( ... so let me know. I hope it all turns out okay...


----------



## gigglebox

it's ok. if she wants to die, that's her choice. the woman is just shy of 88. she's outlived all but one of her friends, who she just recently visited in vegas. it's not like she can frequently visit and i think we all knew that was her last time traveling. she also got to meet her first grandchild. she has been meeting with someone recently to finalize her will...

her health is deteriorating and she feels like a burden. she's been threatening this for two years now, i guess we just didn't think she'd go through with it.

she's on the DNR list so if she flatlines, that's it. honestly, if she did attempt suicide, i hope she dies and doesn't come out of it in even worse condition (like having to stay on the vent). that would be terrible.


----------



## ashiozz

Yeah, Grandpa felt like a burden too, and thats why he did what he did.. :( Im glad youre taking things well, it shows real character :) 

Just be sure youre there to help comfort everyone, because they'll need your strength.. and its good she met Des, The one thing that bugged me when grandpa went is he never saw me get married, he never has even met mitch, and he never got to meet Tyler either now =/ 

so it felt like there were loose ends, at least you wont have that going on.


----------



## gigglebox

that's true. i felt that way about my grandma on my mom's side who died of cancer.

anyway.

des slept well for me too last night. what's going on?!


----------



## ashiozz

Alien. Abduction. The crazy guy on ancient aliens is really onto something. lmao


----------



## ashiozz

I have my two week Post surgery check up today :( .. I Dont want my tummy pushed on anymore :(


----------



## gigglebox

ash at my appointment they didn't squish me, just checked the incision site. they also didn't do any internal until 6 weeks. you may be safe!

grandma update: confirmation that she did OD on pain meds. may have been accidental but evidently they found her lying next to her living will so it sounds pretty intentional to me. they said the next 24 hours are critical...and if she survives that, they want to either put her in the psyche ward or assisted living, neither of which she ever would want to do. she describes AL as "a prison" (she did it for about a month or two the year before last).

blah.


----------



## ashiozz

:( at that point you can only hope she gets what she really wants =/

Im sorry Laura :( 

I know I dont get an internal til six weeks, cuz I asked about mirena and they said I have to wait til 8 weeks postpartum and they'll run my insurance and let me know what it'll cost me, but i have to get another normal pap at 6 wks in order to insert.. Im not really worried bout that cuz theyre always normal, I just hate waiting til 8 weeks for the stupid thing. >< 

my incision from what I can see looks decent but I still have tape over it and all I Can see are the stitches 0.o so hopefully Im healing well :)


----------



## gigglebox

i'm sure you are fine! my guess is if you aren't oozing anything suspicious, you're probably healing well.

yeah, my grandmother thing is a sticky situation...i don't know if i should hope for her death or not, which feels so terrible and wrong. again i really don't want her to wake up in worse physical condition that isn't fixable. if putting her in a psyche ward would actually help, that i would hope for that, but i'm not sure it will...

today is stupid. to top it off my lawyer brother can't find work and he was just declined another position for public defender that he really wanted today. this means he may start looking further out of state (he was already looking in maryland, where he's bared) and could mean he'll move far away :( 

ugh. i need a break. this weekend was to be said break but i don't even know now. MIL offered to take Des for the whole weekend (was to be split between mothers) but we'll have to see what happens with Nina (grandma). 

balls.


----------



## ashiozz

I hope you still get your break :( 

and Im sorry about your brother, =( 


I wish there was something I could do to make it better =( 

Im sure Im ok too, Im not oozing :) lmao do you know how long it takes stitches to dissolve?


----------



## ..katie..

Laura, it's okay to hope for her death. Sometimes it's really the best option. And it's also probably beneficial to tell her it's okay to die, no one is going to judge or be mad, that you'll miss her but will be okay, etc. It helps with the processes.


----------



## ..katie..

Sooo...

I went ahead and did it.

I start work on the fourth, four days a week.


i'm going to cry.


----------



## Menelly

Where are you going to be working Katie?

Laura, I'm sorry about your grandma. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works out however will end up being best for her. And I hope you still get some kind of break. 

Ash, Kesslie slept really well too. I actually had to wake up and pump cause she slept 5 hours straight. (I had to wake up at 4 and pump, my boobs were going to explode.) So we all went from night of no sleep babies to night of the sleeping babies.

Kesslie was ADORABLE with her daddy last night. He'd stick his tongue out at her and go "aaah!" and she'd mimic him! Including the "aah!" I reached for the camera to start recording cause it was so damn cute, and as soon as I turned the camera on she started bawling. But I didn't even realize 2 month olds could mimic that well! They did it back and forth several times, with her just beaming every time. So cute! And SO SO SAD it isn't filmed. :(


----------



## gigglebox

i think maybe the 6 weeks is the time it takes for the stitches to all fully dissolve.

update is her blood pressure is dropping and they don't think she'll pull through. even if she does, they're anticipating brain damage because they don't know how long she wasn't breathing. so at this point i'm hoping her death is swift. 

i'm choosing not to visit because i don't want to have my last image of her tainted. she's not awake anyway.

and the bloody cherry on my shit storm cake is that my period started, complete with some brutal cramps. yay!

katie...what job?


----------



## gigglebox

awww lia you'll catch it eventually! that's so cute though. i'm not sure it's the norm for 2 month olds, but evidently possible!


----------



## Menelly

Aww, Laura, I'm sorry. And your periods sense of super shitty timing blows too. :(

Understandable on the not visiting thing. At least she got to meet Des?


----------



## ..katie..

My garage, per usual. I need the cash and a job that doesn't tire me out too quickly for now. Very soon I can go back to healthcare, though. eep!

lia-AWWWWWWW!!!

laura-I'm sorry =(


----------



## gigglebox

yes, i think that was one of the things she was waiting for before she died; also one of the reasons i wanted to get pregnant earlier (so he could meet at least one great grandparent). i'm glad i have a picture of them together. actually...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0042.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Menelly

Awesome pic, Laura. Good luck with the garage Katie!


----------



## gigglebox

thinking about binging tonight on pizza and ice cream...or maybe subs and ice cream. either way i'm about to get into some ice cream.

does anyone else have any big plans for tonight? 

Des is still napping! it's been two hours now. i can't believe it, today was like a dream as far as his sleep has gone. actually that makes me a bit nervous for tonight. maybe i should go wake him up...


----------



## ashiozz

Big plans for tonight: Take care of baby.
lmao

Good luck going back to work Katie!! Im still not looking forward to that 0.o 

Laura thats an awesome pic of her and des, I am so glad they got to at least meet each other, I don't blame you for not visiting.

Lia, when you finally get that on tape you must share!

My two week PP checkup went really well, Im healing really well and have 12lbs left to lose. :)

She removed the tape and mitch said a lot of my stitches have already dissolved 0.o Im still not allowed to do a lot... but Im glad Im getting better :)


----------



## gigglebox

i'm glad your appointment went well! maybe when you're able to be active again we can be work out buddies. i have 14lbs to lose to get to pre preg weight; 38 to get to my goal weight. 

i'm guessing pizza and ice cream isn't going to get me there...

i need a running stroller.


----------



## ashiozz

I have 37 to go to get to goal weight =) We can do this shiznit. =)

I need to eat healthier too..


----------



## Ems77

Wow, the vibe thing is awkward. I am kind of mystified as to why she thought she NEEDED it on a short vaca to your house. To me it's a thing you leave at home. LOL Romantic getaways with OH excluded of course:winkwink:

Not much going on here, so not looking forward to hubs going back to work. He takes the night shift now and I take the day shift. Not that he won't take the night shift when he goes back (part of the 'having a baby for him' agreement) but I know I should step up because I will be off until the 9th of July. 

We got her newborn pictures done today... too cute, but 200.00!!!:wacko: Due to the fact that I have pictures done every 2 months during the first year, I need to look into a more cost effective way to do it! LOL
 



Attached Files:







p15041ta106000_9.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









p15041ta106000_3.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









p15041ta106000_8_1.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashiozz

Vaurissa, I agree! I Dont think Ive ever brought mine on vacas, even with mitch, I just dont get it.. but gahhh

0.0 

$200 for photos?! Omg. Theyre pretty but.. omg.. You need photographer friends! I have some but theyre all in Ohio :(( all of them have offered to eventually take pics of Tyler, lmao, I need to take him home for that though :(

My husband went back on Wednesday :( Ive been doing the night shift and dayshift and he takes him when he gets home til bed... Weekends hes helping at night too, and I go back June 27 -- I so dont want to. 

My work shares a parkinglot with a kindercare so Im going to look into them for daycare to keep him close to me, so I can go see him during lunchtime too.. 

Originally my mom said she was looking into moving here but then she decided shed rather live on the beach and look at beach houses in FL, so now Im SOL til mitchs mom retires which is a year or two away :(

I am not comfy with daycare fr an infant, but we'll see how it goes and at least he wont be far away.


----------



## Ems77

Gah! You poor thing. I am very anti-daycare myself. Mike's mom doesn't work and has agreed to watch the baby, however when I go back it will be only two days a week and Mike has Mondays off, so she'll only end up watching her one day a week. This was all a stipulation to having a baby as well. Yes, I am picky and demanded a lot of hubs in order to have this baby, but hey, I believe what I believe, LOL. I was a stay-at-home Mom with the other two until they started school. Both of my parents always worked full time and I had different private babysitters until summer of 4th grade when I started staying home alone, and of course I am fine. I just have a different way I want to raise mine. :-D The fact that the kindercare is in the same parking lot rocks! If you have to go that route, I can't imagine a better situation!


----------



## gigglebox

so cute! i wish you lived closer, i'd do them for free! the squee is payment enough!


----------



## ..katie..

oh my god vaurissa, she's so freaking cute. !!!! AAAHHH!!!!!!

Im all baby hungry. Wait.

How you feeling, my fellow giant-stretchy-vagina'd cohort? (sp?)
----

Patrick weighs exactly 2 lbs more than at birth, and is exactly 1 inch taller. My big boy =D He's now at 21.5 inches and 8lb14oz. The nasty breastobsessed woman from WIC didn't even spit hatred at me for having to use formula...and WIC covers 9 cans per month. I'll still end up paying for about 9 cans out of pocket, but still, that helps a lot. over 100 bucks saved per month.


----------



## ..katie..

TELL US ABOUT THE BABABABY!!!! She looks pleasant. Is she? Or is she a grump ass? I WANNA KNOW!

Also, we all have very distinctly male or female looking babies. No androgenous gerber-baby types that peopple go 'aww?' at. All very girly or very boyish. KWIM?


----------



## ashiozz

YAY! WIC agreed to help you! My obgyn gave me a bunch of free cans today at my appointment :) made me happy. 

Vaurissa, my mommy was a stay at home mom until her and my dad divorced and at that point I was 6 so already in school :( .. I would LOVE the same for Tyler, but Im not sure we could swing it on one paycheck.. Im thinking about asking for 4 tens, thatd give me an extra day off a week to spend with him and t keep the housework up too. 

We shall see what happens. Its all kind of up in the air right now


----------



## ..katie..

On the subject of SAHM/working moms, I'd like to oooze all about my mom for a sec, a little. She worked from the time I was born til...well, now. her and my dad would take shifts with me while the other took a shift at work, etc, til I was in kindergarten. About halfway through the year, they started working the same shift. Its a little different because of where i'm at and the fact that there are no people, let alone kidnappings and such, but i learned how to get out of bed in the morning by myself, make breakfast, and how to entertain myself without getting in trouble. I loved it. It also blew my mind when I found out that some women don't work, ever...I'd always just figured everyone was like my mom. She made me a tough cookie =D Also, a feminist, but not the obnoxious kind. My favorite thing she's ever said about having a vag and being strong was "being a feminist doesn't mean you have to go out in the workplace. it means that you can make a CHOICE, whether that choice be to stay at home, or to go to work, or to travel. It's about being a strong, independant person who happens to have a vagina."

i luff her.

We're fighting a lot more lately. gaaah i need my own place.


----------



## Ems77

Thank you Katie  

I am feeling good. She came out face up so she didn't tear my perineum, which makes it easy to be comfortable when I sit down.:thumbup: I didn't even have to use my donut pillow. I tore a little toward the top though, and have 2 or 3 stitches, lucky for me that has already stopped stinging when I pee. 

She is very content. It's hard for me to judge because the other two were the same. Sleeps 2-4 hour stretches like any newborn, but isn't fussy hardly ever. She was even constipated a little while back (still is a little, but hasn't gone another 48 hours, thank goodness) and she still wasn't that fussy. The only thing she really doesn't like is getting her diapers changed, she gets pissed off until you finish and pick her back up. 

She's a snuggle baby so far and isn't content in her swing for long (which is different from the other two) but that's alright. 

We also figured out real quick that she is a tummy sleeper, so hubs is going to co-sleep in her room (her in crib, him on mattress on floor) until she's old enough to roll. 

We are feeding well apparently, she was born 6lbs 11.10 oz when born and 6lbs 11.08 oz when we left the hospital, odd, as they generally lose more than that. She is now 7lbs 2oz weighed on a digital scale yesterday. O.O

My weight is not an issue due to being sick the whole time. I am down 23 lbs from even pre-preg weight because of it. But the floppy empty uterus/mommy apron needs to go! My belly button ring looks up at me when I sit down. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

I have the floppy uterus/mommy apron too :( I Feel your pain, but im jealous on the weight thing, blah.

Oh well, for 2 weeks pp im doing good on my weight. 

shes so adorable, Tyler didnt lose much either before leaving the hospital and now hes up too and hes 23" in length 0.o god hes growing megafast. I feel sort of sad I missed out on the newborn stage

..My mom is the same type, she likes having the choice to work or not work and she actually worked 2 jobs when her and my dad divorced, so I look up to her for that a lot. Im sorry your mom and you are fighting more :( hopefully going back to work will enable you to possibly get out on your own.. but Im sure that the extra hands are nice for Patrick for now..


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I have the floppy uterus/mommy apron too :( I Feel your pain, but im jealous on the weight thing, blah.

It is good now, I'll admit. But I had to go through almost a year of hell for it! LOL. I missed so much work and so many social events over the last year it's insane!!


----------



## gigglebox

so how painful is vaginal birth recovery, really?

g-ma update; BP and heart rate low but stable :/


----------



## ashiozz

I want to know about vaginal recovery too, because I Feel like c-section recovery sucks bum! or it did until the past couple of days, but gah, Im not sure id ever do it again. Csections are scary and I feel like a ragdoll, all sewn up


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## ashiozz

they gave me one of those squirt bottles too but i have no idea why, I didnt have a vaginal birth so I kind of just gave them an odd look 0.o.. but yeah it sounds less painful, but then again, I like that I can and could sit without a lot of pain, but it did hurt my incision to sit for a few days 0.o.. 

Im off my pain meds and its been almost 2 weeks, I stopped using them at about a week and a day or two.. I dont really have any pain anymore but im not sure what day that actually started


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao.. yeah I wish pain meds werent necessary with c-section and I tried to be a minimalist on them so I have lots left over, but gah, I hurt bad for a few days, Im not supposed to have sex until 6 weeks but we're waiting til 8 weeks when I get my IUD.

I do NOT want re-impregnated , I was pregnant for lonnnng enough


At least you can sit :) .. You birth champion you, Im jealous :( I wanted the experience of vaginal birth -- but apparently Tyler got huge while I was pregnant =(


----------



## ..katie..

Vaurissa said:


> Whenever you sit down (if not on a donut pillow) it hurts and whenever you pee on it (they give you a spray bottle to dilute the urine that hits it) it stings like a bitch. But the recovery is quicker and it's not nearly as painful as a c-section from what I understand. It's the reason a lot of women elect to try for a VBAC their second and subsequent times around.
> 
> Because of where my tear was, my recovery time to no pain at all was about 4 or 5 days. Easy. I can't imagine anything better, other than not tearing at all.

your legs hurt really bad for a while too. there are hours where its like 'hell i dont hurt' and then there are times when you think a train hitting you would feel better. your hoohoo swells up really bad too. feels like someone kicked you with steel toe boots. but when you start to heal, you go fast. i'm so glad i didnt have to recover from surgury. we get the same weird after pregnancy pains csecs do, like collapsing hips and cramps, but nowhere where we were cut into.

basically, it hurts like a bitch, but i feel so lucky i didnt have a section recovery.


also, my epi site still hurts. how are you guys on yours?


----------



## ashiozz

your epidural site hurts...? mine never did 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

lia, you lurk but you never speak. i miss you!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> your epidural site hurts...? mine never did 0.o

god yes. it feels like an open nerve. its actually common so im not worried. i have a friend who has a 16 month old son and hers still gives her jolts.


----------



## ashiozz

oh wow.. i never experienced that =/ least you know its common


----------



## ..katie..

Okay, I have to ask.

Wtf does "BLW" mean?? I know it involves food...but thats it.


----------



## ashiozz

For you I looked it up: and I found baby led weaning? 

0.o im still scared of baby club...


----------



## ..katie..

when i googled it I got scary porn things.
=/

Baby led weaning? I have so much to learn about parenting. I thought one day you shoved a spoon in their mouth and either they ate it and digested it with no problem and thus, you continue; or they didn't and you wait a few more weeks.

oops.

I'm not so scared of baby club as just easily irritated. i like some threads, like the "lets clear the air" one.


----------



## ..katie..

Sooooooooooooooooooooo

I have a date tomorrow.

I don't like this. It'll be good to get out of the house without going to tyson's house to take care of patrick. but really...
gah.

I'm not over the fucking douchenugget. other guys feel weird to even talk to. Gotta start somewhere though, right?


----------



## ashiozz

I dont usually step in and even look at it. -.- I really should start and introduce myself and such, but Im not sure I have an interest.

I think you start feeding them baby food at 6 mos and also bottles still until theyre just on solids right? Thats what I always heard, but I too have a lot to learn.

I found out my mom was one of those that put rice cereal in our bottles when I was a baby ;) lmao She'd be thrilled to read some of the threads on that.

I just had to give mitch a talking to, he tried to hand Tyler off to me for a diaper change, I Told him I change more diapers than him by far and its his turn


----------



## ashiozz

.. grr.. so he changes him and hands him off to me right after..? -.- usually hes a good daddy but tonight hes not so invested =/


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> lia, you lurk but you never speak. i miss you!

LOL, I leave my computer open on this page all the time. I never close my browser. It's very likely you see me when I haven't hit refresh in 3 hours. ;)

I'm OK... about to head to bed. Princess has been sleeping for a while, but I was enjoying a Mad Men marathon. :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Okay, I have to ask.
> 
> Wtf does "BLW" mean?? I know it involves food...but thats it.

Baby led weaning. :) In a nutshell, if you wait till your baby is actually ready for food (rather than starting with purees at 4 months) they will eat pretty much anything you make for them. They can eat anything as long as its softer and easier to chew. (Minus honey, apparently can't do that till 1 year for fear of botulism.) (Also, limit the salt content.)

It's a way of skipping the whole "puree" phase of foods. Just feed them whatever you were planning on making for dinner. :)

ETA: And Ash, you start BLW any time the baby seems ready after 6 months old, while still using bottles/boobies for the majority of their nutrition.


----------



## gigglebox

morning all :)

the whole food thing scares me since i basically know nothing about transitioning to solids. what do you feed first? when? what do you avoid? how long should you avoid the avoidable foods (like peanuts)?

so i saw what might possibly be the most offensive infomercial last night. i'm on a quest to find it online. when it came on i wasn't sure at first what was happening and i thought it was a spoof.

nope.


----------



## gigglebox

commence horror! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNycTjtvlJQ


----------



## ashiozz

aaand tylers been up a;ll night =/


----------



## ashiozz

what was said infomercial about??


----------



## ashiozz

OMG THATS AWFUL.. LMAO!! (wow...)


0.o


----------



## gigglebox

right?! the entire concept is weird but then you get to the little person on the casket...that's when i was finally *actually* offended lol

des too is being a shit sleeper, but i think it's due to his napping yesterday. oh well, i get a break tonight (in theory)! i'm already reconsidering :dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

Im getting frustrated. Hes crying no matter what I do and he basically does this almost every night, the only time he stops is when Mitch is in here trying to help. He doesnt cry like this at itch, i feel like he hates me or is out to torture me at night.. I feel more frustrated cuz Im the only one wit him all night, and all day, and the only break I get is from 5-10 or 11.. and then he's sleeping basically that whole time, :( 

I feel horrible for wishing away this stage of his life but at the same time I need to be able to function =/


----------



## gigglebox

do you know what mitch does, if anything, to calm tyler? it can't be just him being him...i refuse to believe that lol; but i understand the frustration. also hubs was a lot less attentive to des when he went back to work. he's better on weekends...but almost useless during the week. i just let it slide but this isn't going to fly after i'm working again.

i think des is starting to develop a flat spot. i'm not sure what to do about it? he gets tummy time (although not a ton because he doesn't like it), i sit him up a lot, and i try to change which way his head is when he sleeps. what else can i do?


----------



## ashiozz

all he does his hold him and talk to him, I try that too but it doesnt help. Im not sure if its cuz he sees me more or what but he has less interest in me than he does mitch when hes upset..

I really need more help than this though, I mean, no I dont work but im here making sure Tyler is taken care of 24/7 and there comes a point where I need some fucking sleep, and Im at that point tonight, its 5am and he hasnt slept at all.. I think the issue is gas though cuz he sure is letting a lottt out and it seems thats when he fusses most...

I think they make special helmets for flat spots... I can't remember what theyre called..


----------



## gigglebox

tomorrow when mitch isn'y at work, make him take tyler for a few hours so you can get in some uninterrupted sleep. it will help soooo much; and today, just remind yourself that you'll get the sleep you need tomorrow. hell, get him to do it sunday, too!


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> commence horror! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNycTjtvlJQ


..........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

there's no fucking way that someone PAID someone to create that commercial.

SERIOUSLY??? THE FUCK????

I am not offended, but I am deeply, deeply, DEEPLY disturbed.

O_O


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> all he does his hold him and talk to him, I try that too but it doesnt help. Im not sure if its cuz he sees me more or what but he has less interest in me than he does mitch when hes upset..
> 
> I really need more help than this though, I mean, no I dont work but im here making sure Tyler is taken care of 24/7 and there comes a point where I need some fucking sleep, and Im at that point tonight, its 5am and he hasnt slept at all.. I think the issue is gas though cuz he sure is letting a lottt out and it seems thats when he fusses most...
> 
> I think they make special helmets for flat spots... I can't remember what theyre called..

This is what i've gotten from frantically typing "why does my infant hate me" into google while patrick screams, even though if my mom holds him, he's peachy keen...

Babies are like dogs. Since they cant talk to you or understand what you say, they sense you and what youre all about. Moms, especially first timers, tend to be nervous and frustrated and AAAAAAHHHHH. The little person senses that, and it's contagious. Dads, on the other hand, sort of feel like the little person is a dog, that they wont hate them, that they're not some sort of life that could be warped if you say the wrong thing, etc. They're just babies. Grandmas have already been there, done that, so they dont give off any freakyouty smells.
Thus, baby+mom=two stressed out, nervous, frustrated people who don't speak each others languages, while baby+nearly anyone else=okay.

Know what I mean?


----------



## ..katie..

Also, ash, when he's fussing and pretending to be Wacky Wavey Inflatable Flailing Arm Tube Man, grab his hands with one of yours, and hold them to his chest. He'll fight for a second but then his face will stop scrunching up, his legs will stop kicking and he'll chill for a little bit.


----------



## gigglebox

katie your tube man reference made me lol

nina update: she's waking up but they're trying to keep her asleep because of the tube in her throat. my parents are going there soon to order them to take the tube out to see if she can breath on her own (per her wishes; her medical directive states no assistance of any kind). if she wakes up, she's likely in the psyche ward next.


----------



## ashiozz

=/ wow laura .. I hope all turns out for the best.. hmm new reality show idea: Zombie mommies.... 

I feel like one. 

i should make mitch take him overnight tmorrow alone so he can experience it and i can sleep.... >< he told me he knows its frustrating yesterday night and my only response was "noo.. you dont, youve never sat here and been screamed at for hours and not known how to fix it.." :/

hwever once he finally sklept i got 3.5 hrs of sleep before he woke up for food 0.o


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I feel horrible for wishing away this stage of his life but at the same time I need to be able to function =/

 You shouldn't... this is the hardest stage, in my personal opinion.


----------



## Ems77

gigglebox said:


> the whole food thing scares me since i basically know nothing about transitioning to solids. what do you feed first? when? what do you avoid? how long should you avoid the avoidable foods (like peanuts?

It's fairly easy, fruits at 4 months veggies at 5. Everything else at a year. Some minor things such as cereals can be around 6 months or so. When you do that just make sure that it is a 'dissolving' food so they can 'gum it to death' as I say. LOL 

When you start a new food, peaches for example, feed only peaches for a few days and watch for any possible allergies. After about 3 days or so you can move on to bananas or something. 

Peanuts themselves and other 'chokable' foods should be avoided until around 2 when they get their first molars and can chew the little things thoroughly and can also understand you when you tell them to chew it up and not just swallow it down. LOL. 

Peanut butter, a year, just be sure to watch for an allergic reaction when you introduce it. When you get that far with all the foods they have already had, just be sure to only introduce one new food every 3 days to a week for allergic reaction.


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## Ems77

ashiozz said:


> I think you start feeding them baby food at 6 mos and also bottles still until theyre just on solids right? Thats what I always heard, but I too have a lot to learn.

 I feed formula for a year for vitamin sake, but it's a personal choice.  At a year I switch to cow milk, I was informed by my pediatrician (with #1) that they can handle the lactose around that time, but to watch carefully.


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> morning all :)
> 
> the whole food thing scares me since i basically know nothing about transitioning to solids. what do you feed first? when? what do you avoid? how long should you avoid the avoidable foods (like peanuts)?
> 
> so i saw what might possibly be the most offensive infomercial last night. i'm on a quest to find it online. when it came on i wasn't sure at first what was happening and i thought it was a spoof.
> 
> nope.

Honestly? You do first what you're eating for dinner tonight, but without salt. So if you're having spaghetti with meatballs? Smash the meatball slightly, stick some noodles and some red sauce on the tray, and let baby have at it. Yeah, they're not gonna get too much swallowed, but it's damn cute and they get their nutrition from breastmilk/formula until they're 1 anyways. 

You can do dairy starting at 6 months I know (so you can do cheese and yogurt and stuff, but still use formula. Small amounts in cooking = OK, 8 oz of milk instead of formula = bad) and I'm almost certain you can do peanut butter at 6 months too. There's a good site, if you google "baby lead weaning" that's done by the author of the book. :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> aaand tylers been up a;ll night =/

Kesslie wasn't awake all night, but she wouldn't sleep anywhere but on me, and was kicking and punching in her sleep all night. Almost no sleep for me either. Got about 2 hours.


----------



## Menelly

Vaurissa said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> the whole food thing scares me since i basically know nothing about transitioning to solids. what do you feed first? when? what do you avoid? how long should you avoid the avoidable foods (like peanuts?
> 
> It's fairly easy, fruits at 4 months veggies at 5. Everything else at a year. Some minor things such as cereals can be around 6 months or so. When you do that just make sure that it is a 'dissolving' food so they can 'gum it to death' as I say. LOL
> 
> When you start a new food, peaches for example, feed only peaches for a few days and watch for any possible allergies. After about 3 days or so you can move on to bananas or something.
> 
> Peanuts themselves and other 'chokable' foods should be avoided until around 2 when they get their first molars and can chew the little things thoroughly and can also understand you when you tell them to chew it up and not just swallow it down. LOL.
> 
> Peanut butter, a year, just be sure to watch for an allergic reaction when you introduce it. When you get that far with all the foods they have already had, just be sure to only introduce one new food every 3 days to a week for allergic reaction.Click to expand...

That's traditional weaning. Baby led weaning really is "whatever you're eating, just might need to make it softer."

So give baby a piece of your banana, a spoonful of yogurt (load the yogurt on the spoon and hand it to baby) and a quarter of a piece of toast for breakfast.

Turkey and avocado slices with lettuce for lunch.

Spaghetti for dinner.

Etc.

The idea of BLW is babies can eat anything an adult can once their gut is closed (6 months old.) It just needs to be softer and easier to chew.


----------



## ashiozz

I planned on waiting til after 6 mos anyways, but its interesting that you can just make normal food bits softer for them, sounds like a promising way and more realistic way to wean, I will look more into that.

Tyler was a masochist to me all night and all morning until 12 .. I got to sleep from 12-4 though so we're on good terms now. :) 

Hes just pisssssed, and IDK what its all about, hopefully he isn't sick or anything, his temp is fine and he's been okay since he woke up this time =/ 

I just think he got over tired and couldnt fall asleep so he was mad. IDK though, we'll see how tnight goes , I am keeping him on his routine/schedule where we go into bed at 11, he does well with being in his sleep space t that point.


----------



## ashiozz

This pic is mega big but I wanted to share it here for Emerald :)


----------



## Ems77

Menelly said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> the whole food thing scares me since i basically know nothing about transitioning to solids. what do you feed first? when? what do you avoid? how long should you avoid the avoidable foods (like peanuts?
> 
> It's fairly easy, fruits at 4 months veggies at 5. Everything else at a year. Some minor things such as cereals can be around 6 months or so. When you do that just make sure that it is a 'dissolving' food so they can 'gum it to death' as I say. LOL
> 
> When you start a new food, peaches for example, feed only peaches for a few days and watch for any possible allergies. After about 3 days or so you can move on to bananas or something.
> 
> Peanuts themselves and other 'chokable' foods should be avoided until around 2 when they get their first molars and can chew the little things thoroughly and can also understand you when you tell them to chew it up and not just swallow it down. LOL.
> 
> Peanut butter, a year, just be sure to watch for an allergic reaction when you introduce it. When you get that far with all the foods they have already had, just be sure to only introduce one new food every 3 days to a week for allergic reaction.Click to expand...
> 
> That's traditional weaning. Baby led weaning really is "whatever you're eating, just might need to make it softer."
> 
> So give baby a piece of your banana, a spoonful of yogurt (load the yogurt on the spoon and hand it to baby) and a quarter of a piece of toast for breakfast.
> 
> Turkey and avocado slices with lettuce for lunch.
> 
> Spaghetti for dinner.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> The idea of BLW is babies can eat anything an adult can once their gut is closed (6 months old.) It just needs to be softer and easier to chew.Click to expand...

I like the term softer and easier to chew rather than 'dissolving', that is more what I was going for. LOL


----------



## ..katie..

Damn, we're a chatty bunch lately.

@ash...EEEPPPPP HE'S SO CUTE AND SERIOUS!!!!



I slept until ten today =D I love it when my parents have days off. Also, today is my mother's 58th birthday, and Patrick's one-month mark.

Im just so full of love, it deeply sickens me. (anyone know that song?)


----------



## ashiozz

OMG OMG OMG !!! I SLEPT!!!

Thanks Katie, He gets his charming good looks from me, so I feel flattered ;)
lmao

So Tyler slept from 9pm-1AM then from 2AM-5 AM... =)


We're on the right track I think, Im excited about this. And today is my wedding anniversary. Tylers getting babysat while we go out to dinner and a movie then go get him :)


----------



## Ems77

Yayness for sleeping!!!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## ashiozz

Thanks!!! I told mitch it feels like much longer than 2 yrs of marriage though ;) lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Everyones so quiet... =/


**Watches tumbleweeds**


----------



## Emerald87

Sorry for the lack of chat. I've had a mini breakdown this week and am trying to get my thoughts straight before I chat and make an arse of myself. Hope everyone is well. Haven't seen sarah so I'm hoping she and bubs are holding on.


----------



## ..katie..

Happy love day! I hope you and that guy on the beach have a good night.

Em, hope youre okay. Sarah's kids are at the U with her now. I think they're having a mothers day for her since last one sucked so badly.


----------



## Emerald87

Very happy to hear that Sarah is seeing her boys. That's great.

I'm ok; just not coping. No big deal.

Talk to you guys soon xoxo

P.S. Yes, happy love day Ash.
And with that, I just realised my anniversary (dating, not wedding) is next month. Shit time flies.


----------



## ..katie..

sarah had lizzie


----------



## Emerald87

OMFG - any news on their status?


----------



## ..katie..

not really...She was 2lbs 10oz. A comment says they're both good but no one has heard anything since a little after her birth?


----------



## Emerald87

So tiny. I'm sure she'll pull through, they've been monitoring her well.
Poor Sarah, that couldn't be easy. I'm glad she was ok after the birth and I hope she updates with good news soon *sigh*
When did she have her?


----------



## ..katie..

Today (the nineteenth) sometime. It was actually Kristen who let me know to get on the facespace.

She'll be good. I bet she's tough, like her mama.


----------



## Menelly

Oh no! I hope they are both OK. At least Uni is the best place for the baby to be. How did Kristen know... did everyone get Sarah on Facebook and I somehow missed it?


----------



## ..katie..

let me remedy that.

Apparently Lizzie has a hole in her lung. Ubergood thoughts and wishes their way <3


----------



## Emerald87

Sending so much love and thoughts their way. If she gets on the facespace let her know I'm sending them love; I don't think she'll be on BnB for a while.


----------



## Emerald87

And on that - I think I'm the only pregnant one left, yes?


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> let me remedy that.
> 
> Apparently Lizzie has a hole in her lung. Ubergood thoughts and wishes their way <3

Oh no! Poor Lizzie! :(

I hope Sarah still has my number. Sarah, if you read this, call me for anything you or hubby need at all. Even if it's a clean shower and a place to use a washing machine, OK? 

I hope everything will be OK. Sending good thoughts and prayers.

And yes, Em, I think you're the only pregnant one left.


----------



## Emerald87

From what I've read lots of babies this preemie have that issue and many pull through so I've got high hopes for your little soldier Sarah!! xxx


----------



## ashiozz

So I went to see what to expect when you're expecting.

Emerald, DO NOT GO SEE THAT MOVIE. It will scare you, true facts.


It would have scared me had Tyler not already been here.

That is all.

Also, I hope Sarah and her daughter are ok :( I read her fb status and Im really glad you are close to her in proximity, Lia... shes going to need someone... <3


----------



## Emerald87

Oh dear - what's in the movie? Labour doesn't worry me; it's labour too early that fucking scares me.


----------



## ashiozz

Everything from miscarriage to adoption to csection and twins and the wrong gender being given.. Everything imaginable is in there.


----------



## Emerald87

Lol I can see the amount of pregnant women going to the ED increasing this week... I'll check it out at 20 weeks; that way _someone _will listen to me if I have concerns. I'm so frustrated being between the early pregnancy unit and the maternity unit. No one wants to fucking help me. Sorry /rant


----------



## ashiozz

Aw emerald :( .. you will be 20 weeks soon, but I dont understand why no one is helping you since youre so concerned, If you want, I will fly out there and unleash some post partum rage.


----------



## Emerald87

Lol, thanks :hugs:
Just so sick of contractions and tonight I have pain. Which I'm 90% sure is trapped gas but I can't help but worry.
We're going to a movie tonight. If it distracts me from my pain/contractions they're obviously not bad and I might stop worrying. Until then I'm going to obsess.
Don't worry, we're not seeing "what to expect" ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Good, glad youre going to go have fun :) You deserve it..

And to lighten the mood..

I give you Tyler... 

=)

You're way more observant than I was in pregnancy, which is an amazing thing, Kaida is lucky to have such a protective mommy =)


I never noticed my uterus was irritable or normally contracting 0.o not til it was mentioned to me at the hospital.


----------



## Emerald87

It's a bit of a curse. If this is completely harmless I'd rather be happily ignorant/oblivious.
Pain gone now - much happiness is being had. She's also wiggling around like a champ. Kinda freaky feeling :p I still can't pass wind though! Ack!

SQUEEEEE!!! Is he asleep under those sunnies? He's practising early for wearing sunglasses in class to disguise his sleepiness ;) He's too cute. What exciting things has he fascinated you with today?


----------



## Emerald87

And by observant, you clearly mean _obsessive _;) [which I know I am]


----------



## hoping4girl

morning ladies! Yes, Lizzie was born at 12:50 yesterday afternoon, 2lb 10 Oz and around 16 inches long. They don't really measure her that well to try and leave her alone as much as possible to not stress her out. Thank you Katie for keeping everyone informed, I was in no mood for it earlier today...or yesterday ;) I started back laboraround 11, which SUCKS! I like my method off no pain and laboring silently better. Her foot and butt were in the birth canal, so they wheeled Me off to do a csec....I like vag delivery better. ;) she is doing ok, as of 4:00 this morning her vitals are looking better. She had two chest tubes in now, but they both seem to be keeping up with the air in her chest so that's good. They are also weening her off the respirator more and more so I'm hoping soon she will be breathing on her own. 
Oh and How long does it take to get milk to come in when just pumping? I have pumped 3 times and nothing !


----------



## Emerald87

Hey honey!!! Good to hear from you. Glad lizzie is kicking some bum :) I bet she's super gorgeous too. It'll be full steam ahead when she's off the respirator. Back labour eh? I'll keep I'm mind to avoid that one :p


----------



## Emerald87

I felt my first outside kicks tonight.

This kid is way too advanced.


----------



## hoping4girl

Congrats em :) that is awesome :D


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Awww hoping4girl, she came then! Many congratulations, I bet she is super gorgeous :D


----------



## gigglebox

ash--happy anniversary! i hope you were able to do something fun this weekend. also thank you for all the squee :) he is super cute and, sadly, looking a little less like Des every day :haha: oh and i wanted to comment on the crying thing--Des is starting to make cooing sounds and such, and his cry is kind of advancing. You can distinguish his "OMG FEED ME NOW I'M F-ING HUNGRY!" from his "i'm soooo tiiirrrreddddd" cry. so my thought is mega baby will come around to that too; and as he does, it makes life a lot less frustrating for you!

Sarah--CONGRATULATIONS! I'm sorry she's early but it sounds like she's pretty strong! you'll have to update with photos when you get a chance. how are you feeling? how is the incision feeling? do they not make the incision as long with a smaller baby? also i'm sure the back labor in combination with the dry labor must have really sucked :( i'm sorry you had to go through it but it's great that little lizzie can be assisted from the outside now. sounds like she had a great birth weight too and has the best odds :D 

Em--i can't believe you can feel kicks so early! i am super jealous. i loved feeling them and wish i had a longer time with it; it's also super exciting in the beginning...a new sensation to embrace! later it'll make you smile, but it doesn't hold the same excitement, if that make sense? it's still enjoyable, and to see your whole belly morph is super cool, but seriously, enjoy the newness of it! 

i can't remember everything i wanted to say. that was quite a few pages to catch up on.

to update here...

Nina (grandma) is awake and mostly lucid. she is doing fine off her respirator and when i saw her was just on fluids for hydration and that was it. we aren't sure if she remembers taking her pills...i asked her what was the last thing she remembered, and she said "i don't know, i just woke up here." but my parents found a letter addressed to a friend of hers with a check in it and a suicide note, so no denying that it was an attempt.

story: I had dropped Des off with MIL for the weekend. I wanted to see Nina and bring her flowers, plus i had to get some supplies for Des for my MIL, so after dropping him off i went to the store, then visited nina, then came back to drop off the stuff for MIL. then i went home.

so i'm taking a shower to get ready for dinner with hubs, and all the sudden he comes into the bathroom and says, "hun, did you have contact with des?" i said yes...he said "did you have contact with him after contact with your grandmother?" then i started to freak, i said yes, why, what's going on? he said "she has MRSA." and i FLIPPED out, i started bawling and saying oh god...because the last time i saw my grandfather before he died, he had MRSA and a big sign on his room telling everyone they must be protected before going in, and we had to wear gowns and gloves to visit with him...and that was all i could think about and then he died (not due to MRSA, there was a ton of shit going on...but still.) and i was so fucking concerned for Des...so hubs told his MIL to throw away whatever he was wearing and wash him and everyone in their house who had contact with him also washed themselves. i called his pediatrician and she basically told me to chill the fuck out lol; she said the risk of transferring is so minimal that i need to not worry, unless i had direct contact with any of her sores or anything (she had it in her nose). so i was still concerned but not as much.

ANYWAY, sorry about the long story...Des is doing fine and evidently it takes about 24 hours for any symptoms to pop up and he's good so...yeah. that's the end of that story.

sorry lol


----------



## Menelly

OMG Laura! I'd freak. :( I mean, I know the transfer rate isn't that great, but I'd be like you... completely freaking out. That's scary! I mean, I know you weren't picking your nana's nose, but still. ACK!

Praying no one got that passed on. 

I don't know whether to say I'm happy or sorry for your Nana. That's gotta be a pretty conflicting situation. :(

And YAY for baby squee, isn't it great when they start "talking"? :) Kesslie had a very long one way conversation with my shoe tree yesterday. Her swing is right next to it, and I stuck her in it while trying to eat. She sat there swinging back and forth talking to the shoes for almost 20 min. It was so damn cute. LOL

However HER new thing is she doesn't want to sleep at 3am. She's tired as hell, has the overtired cry, eyes barely open, but she'll cry and fuss for almost an hour. It's killing me, not from the lack of sleep, but because I can't stand to let her cry for an hour and not be able to fix it. Boobie doesn't fix it (and boob fixes almost everything!). She's not hot she's not cold, she's not wet or poopy. She's refusing boobs, so I assume she's not hungry. You sit her up to burp her and she gets madder. She just wants to cry for an hour. :( I don't like it.


----------



## ..katie..

HI KRISTYPANTS!!!


MRSA is actually way more common than people think...chances are, if you go into a supermarket, a daycare, or just out in public, you're going to pass someone with it. Unless you get your mouth all bled in or have way superbighuge contact, you'll be okay. My son's aunt has MRSA, actually, and she works in healthcare, has a two year old, and everyone is fine. She does get rotting lumps of stuff taken off a lot though.
I gave unprotected CPR to a MRSA patient once.


Awwww =/ and no idea why she does it? TAKE VIDEO OF SHOE TALK! I feel lucky. Patrick hasn't yet cried for no reason, or done the overtired thing. Seriously, jackpot baby.


----------



## ..katie..

Seriously, you guys, there is a major MAJOR major lack of baby/tummy/puppy/us squee here.


----------



## Menelly

All my squee are posted on facebook. We just need to get Em to give in. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> It's a bit of a curse. If this is completely harmless I'd rather be happily ignorant/oblivious.
> Pain gone now - much happiness is being had. She's also wiggling around like a champ. Kinda freaky feeling :p I still can't pass wind though! Ack!
> 
> SQUEEEEE!!! Is he asleep under those sunnies? He's practising early for wearing sunglasses in class to disguise his sleepiness ;) He's too cute. What exciting things has he fascinated you with today?

Well so far today hes talked to daddy, they were saying "ah!" back and forth... but thats about it, he slept last night again :) So I think his sleep schedule is changing well. I had to put him on formula for sensitive tummies because the normal stuff gave him uncomfortable gas and he was screaming anytime he was awake. Hes doing better now :)

He wasnt asleep under the shades, he was looking outside though with them :)


----------



## ashiozz

Laura! I would have flipped out too.. my little brother got MRSA once but it wasnt the resistant type and his school flippppped out when they found out he had it. 

His sore was in his underarm and apparently the doctor opened it up and stuffed gauze in it, and a bunch of the insides actually hit the wall 0.o .. yum


Glad your grandmother is doing okay, im not sure she would ever admit to trying to kill herself though to the family, so IDK if she'd tell you what she remembers


... Des and Tyler do look less alike now that Tyler is developing more and more looks 0.o .. hes still adorable, and theyre both still megababies, and I have a feeling Em is on her way to another megababy, shes feeling a lot of the things i felt around the same times and yet she has anterior placenta, soooo that might make it even weirder. 

I know MIL was surprised by how quickly I could feel tyler even from the outside 0.o and he came out huge.

He's sleeping at night a lot better. He slept from 11-2:30 and from 3-6 today so thats two nights in a row. Im happy his schedule seems to be getting better.

We shall see if it lasts


----------



## gigglebox

ash i'm so glad he's getting on a schedule! that's exciting! also you might be right about the megababy #3...which means, em, if they start suggesting a c-section don't be hesitant to take it!

lia--des is also starting to talk, but it's at himself. he has this mirror above him in his swingy chair and he'll just stare at himself and coo. hubs caught him smiling this giant grin at himself lol; or course i was in the kitchen washing bottles and missed it :( i'll have to try and record it if it happens again.

katie--my friend who is the EMT in new orleans (Nah-lins?) said she's come in contact with several patients with it (and other lovely things, like menagitis) and hasn't caught it. she also used to work in a nursing home and in-home elderly care before that so my guess is she's come in contact with it more than she even knows. it makes me feel better that it's not too insanely easy to catch. anyway des and i are both fine so i think we're good :thumbup: but i'm not visiting nina anytime soon...

also no one has yet told her that she isn't going to be left alone again...well...probably ever. she is either getting put in the psyche ward right off the bat then getting put into assisted living, or she's going into assisted living straight away. she is NOT going to be happy, but she's made it so we have no choice since she's proven she's a threat to herself. i believe she has a case worker now and they are not going to just let her go back home to be by herself again. 

in other news i'm still trying to figure out how i can work part time. does anyone know if group employee insurance health plans are cheaper/the same/more expensive than individual health plans? i'm going to get a quote this week but i'm wondering if it's better to get on my own or see if work will keep me on their plan as long as i pay the premium in total (right now they pay a percentage of it).

thoughts?


----------



## Menelly

Group health insurance is far cheaper than individual. There are some work arounds if you need to... I know with Obamacare, even part time is going to be required to provide health insurance soon, so maybe you'll luck out with that?

If they won't do it, what you can do is form a small company with at least 2 other people. (Figure out what you want the company to do...) Then your small company can get "group" insurance too that can't have pre-existing condition clauses and stuff. It's expensive (all health insurance is stupid expensive) but it's at least something.


----------



## ashiozz

Im not sure on the healthcare stuff, I know my work offered terrible insurance and for just me it would have been $177 a paycheck, ridiculous. we use Mitchs and pay about that for the two of us.. -.- 

Id look into quotes because if youre relatively healthy you might luck out and get decent insurance. 

Working part time would also help you be there with Des. We apparently have decided Im not going back. Mitchs mom talked to us both and told me Im needed more at home now and if we need help to let her know 0.o ... so apparently Im going to be a SAHM.. which was not my original plan, but i can do it and Im kind of happy to, I wont get this opportunity again to watch my baby grow up, and Im not doing this again, I do not want another c-section ever.. and with the size of my scar I dont want to try VBAC, i have a 7" incision 0.o 

Im just feeling bad because Im so used to pulling my weight and paying my part of everything, mitch says i will be pulling my weight, just differently =/ we'll see, I dont want to get into money fights =/ 

and my hospital bills suck too.

blah

I want to see Des and Kesslie talk, Mitch said he was getting tyler to "AH!" back and forth earlier =( I missed it cuz I was sleeping... He tried again and Tyler wouldnt comply.. we'll see if we can get him to do it again, i'll have it filmed. lol


----------



## Emerald87

The only thing mega about this bubs is her legs. Can't wait for my 20 week scan so I can show you, they're beyond super long.
It's 6am and colin left for work an hour ago :( I'm all cold and alone and uncomfortable in bed. But kaida is awake.
And I'm constipated again. It's causing so much pain :(


----------



## ashiozz

lol superlong legs, thats awesome.

Tyler didnt show up as mega on his ultrasounds either ;) just sayin'

IDK if Des did, Laura, did he measure big at all? My uterus didnt and neither did his ultrasounds... but he came out mega. 

Can you take any stool softeners, Emerald :( I know those helped me post partum but i never had issues with it in pregnancy so im not sure what the rules are :(


----------



## ashiozz

Ah- Emerald, This is on my ob gyns website:

CONSTIPATION
Colace, Surfac,or Metamucil may be used according to package directions. Increasing your fluid intake and eating high fiber products (bran) along with exercise may also be helpful.


https://www.desertsageobgyn.com/common_complaints_and_remedies

They have a list of common complaints and some remedies, not sure if it will help you :)


----------



## Menelly

Yay, Ash! I'll have another SAHM to commiserate with. The only downside so far is its astoundingly lonely sometimes. I just ache for a real live adult to talk with sometimes. She's adorable, but she's a terrible conversation partner sometimes.

Mitch doesn't seem like the type that'll let money become a major issue. I don't see him being a "it's my money" type guy, I see him being "it's our money, you're just working at home" guy. That's how Dustin is. It's all "our money" not "his" in any way. (Although I get disability from the VA so I have some income too.)

You can see Kesslie talk. I posted a video on Facebook the other day, she's talking with her daddy. :)


----------



## ashiozz

I saw that one :) That was cute. :) 


No, Mitch isnt the "its my money" type.. but I hate asking for things when it isnt my money, and I think he's noticed because now he just goes and gets foods he knows I eat without asking what I want, lmao

We're broke for the rest of the pay period already though cuz he spent 137 bucks n the pets (we feed them 2 weeks at a time and the cats go through a ton of litter aparently, usually I buy the pet supplies, because 2 out of three of them are mine) 

but thats ok, I can live on Ramen noodles ;) 

Im still looking into some work from home jobs, I think that'd be ideal, Id still be bringing money in and thus pulling more of my weight, but IDK, I know Tyler needs me all the time, and I really don't trust daycare people.. if I could work from home during the hours mitch is here thatd be perfect, but at the same time Mitch needs time off from things too =/ I feel like he feels like he either works at home or he works at work and I dont want him to get depressed or overtired, I know that's how I was feeling the first week, Im doing better now.

Im lucky to have the husband I Do, and I wouldnt ever trade him.. but omg I am ready to eat his face over bottles. lmao

He did an amazing thing and got up with Ty at 6am. YAY.. but he doesnt keep up with the cleaning of the bottles.. so they were alllll waiting for me... not yay...


>< Men dont clean anything. ever. -.-


----------



## Emerald87

The stool softeners... They do nothing!
(now read that in the accent of mcbain from the simpsons)


----------



## gigglebox

SAHM would be nice, but i do really enjoy working. i like seeing what i'm accomplishing, if that makes sense? babies are rewarding in a different way. also the adult conversation is nice. plus i miss my work wife ;)

i think i'll ask if i can pay my own but remain on the group plan...but my work kind of scares me sometimes and i'm worried about asking about that. sometimes i piss them off or offend them when i think what i'm asking/talking about is completely safe.

would it be rude to ask if i can remain on their plan if i pay for all of it?


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> >< Men dont clean anything. ever. -.-

I beg to differ :p
Mine had taken over the bathrooms since I got preggo and he's always cleaned the kitchen after I cook.


----------



## ashiozz

are you renting him out Emerald, because I may be interested, I can send him to clean the back yard (I need to do this today but I need mitch awake to watch Tyler while I do) and I could have him do my kitchen. ;) lmao

Mine does the litter boxes, and he used to do the kitchen after I cook but he stopped that yet expects me to do the kitchen after he cooks 0.o 

Oh well. I have all day tomorrow to clean the house I suppose. 

Laura, I like working too, Im scared I am going to get sad and depressed at home, but we'll see, it'll probably only last until Tyler can talk, then I'll be good ;) lmao

Your work wife.. I have a best friend at my work too :( I will miss her a ton, but I can text her nonstop anyways.


----------



## Emerald87

I was considering selling him for 1.2 billion but then I realised someone would actually pay that for him and then I'd be without him :(
My advertisement would be something along the lines of:

For sale:
1 husband in moderately used condition
Cleans (inc dishes, vacuuming, bathroom), massages, tickles, puts toilet seat down; NOTE does all of the above without asking. Will be happy to cook but beware.
Great listener
Well endowed, fertile
Interested? Call Emerald today on 1800NOFUCKINGWAY


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO!! I love it. IDK what Id put in an ad to sell mitch, his good points are excellent but he's not the best at domesticated things like that. he does not put the toilet seat up in the first place (he sits when he pees, im sure he'd be glad to know I let you all know that) .. so that's thankfully never been an issue..

interestingly, my brother does that too, i wonder if thats more common than we think..


----------



## Emerald87

Bahahahaha yeh, don't let him know you told us that... Men can get particularly sensitive about their toileting habits.


----------



## ashiozz

he is. I tried to make him feel better once by telling him my brother does the same, but I think its because I potty trained my brother when I was like 6. 0.o He's sat down to pee ever since, even though my mom and i tried to use cheerios to try teaching him to stand, but we're clearly not men.

OMG What if I potty train Tyler and he never learns how to stand and then everyone calls him a freak one day!?


----------



## Menelly

You'll have to make Mitch pee standing at least once. Have him show Tyler how it's done. After he sees it once, he'll probably be far more interested in doing it. :) It worked for my Tyler at least!


----------



## ashiozz

lmao! Maybe!! I know Mitchs reasoning is "why stand when I can sit and be comfy?"
... hopefully he has daddys mentality so I dont have the toilet seat war, but he has his own bathroom... so it'd be ok either way


----------



## ..katie..

a man that sits while peeing=<3

just saying


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao! I agree Katie, it leaves the bathroom SO MUCH CLEANER.


Sarahs baby is off the ventilator!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Fucking finally. Someone who listened to what I said and addressed each individual item.
_Yes_, contractions are normal for this stage
_No_, I should not be able to feel them yet
_Yes_, I need my cervix checked ASAP
I fucking heart my gynaecologist. Why I didn't call him in the first place, I don't know. I just wish he said I should be able to feel them :p
So I've been to the GP, he's given me a referral. He wants me to go up to the hospital ASAP to get a speculum exam, swab and scan.
Once Colin comes home from his epic day, I'm heading up here.


----------



## ashiozz

Good! i hope it goes well and puts your mind at ease, maybe youre just uber sensitive to feeling your uterus contract?

Tylers awake, two nights in a row of sleep and hes awake tonight.,.. fml


----------



## Emerald87

Yes, he said I probably am more aware (as you said).

Once everything is fine with my cervix, I might be ok. I'm going to go see him tomorrow afternoon and grill him hard. I'm wondering if early BHs = early labour. I'm getting mixed messages from Dr. Google.


----------



## Emerald87

It's been a wonderful day. I woke up happy, went to uni happy :) Only had 2 contractions today (that I've felt). Even sitting here still nothing has happened. Just unfortunately constipated still after eating packets of prunes and apricots. I filled my water bottle with that soluble fibre crap and drunk the whole thing. I've only peed twice today (weird!!) so I'm hoping all the water is in my gut ;)


----------



## ashiozz

i dont think bh means early labor cuz i had bh and never went into labor... 0.o but i might be odd


----------



## Emerald87

I like you. You're odd like me :D


----------



## Emerald87

I'm antagonizing my foetusbaby :D I keep poking her so she pokes me back

No contractions tonight so far :happydance:


----------



## ashiozz

aww .. Tyler used to poke back :( I kind of miss that about him being in there.

My demon child is asleep .. I shall try to get some rest too.. he finally fell asleep at 1:20AM.. ><


----------



## Emerald87

Good luck with sleeping honey


----------



## Emerald87

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH toooooo cute:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1306970...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

P.S. if you guys bid on it and take it from me... I'll hunt you down!!


----------



## ..katie..

EM! I'm glad someone listened to you.
Are your eyes green?

List of things for the past 24 hours.
1. I'm pretty sure i've done damage to my eyes. I'm one of those idiots who think they're stronger than the sun. I'm not. it's been 10 hours, and I still have blobs in my vision.
2. Letting an infant sleep all afternoon to suit your social plans is a terrible, terrible idea unless you want to feel like all the other poor mothers who have children who don't sleep.
3. TMIGROSSWEIRDaaaannnddddEMBARRASSING: For ladies post-partum...as your uterus is nearing its finishing stages of contracting back down to size...Um....how is your queefage? is it happening far too much for you to be comfortable around people; ie EVER?? Gah.
4. My skin is a fucking wreck, man. A WRECK.
5. Lizzie is off her machine!!! I'm all in love with this baby i've never met. wtf. Sarah, when you read this, please don't think it's weird. I've been talking about you and your daughter to my best friend since your water broke-she had her son at 28 weeks, so she's a pro at the NICU. She feels this bond with you and asks about you frequently. So you've got stranger strangers sending you and your gorgeous, amazing, fighter of a daughter good thoughts and wishes too <3
6. My friend's grandma died yesterday. She's a CNA, too, and the one who taught me how to cope with being an Angel of Death. I'm very good at consoling those who don't deal with death well...i'm not so good with consoling people like me. I mean, we talked about the biological process of her death rather than the emotional ones (she had been in the hospital for a while, got pnemonia, declined treatment, and drowned. She also declined all comfort measures, and while I totally get that, it's....more rough on the people watching than the dying themselves.) so I totally had to ditch what I normally say to family and switch it over to friend/med talk. Very weird. But one does what they have to do, right?
7. Seriously, my eyes are bothering the fuck out of me.
8. EMERALD, tell me about your cervix!
9. I'm really just making stuff up now so I can get to 10.
10. My parents are going to LiaLand tomorrow and then Lauraland the next day. I am very sad that I am staying in Katieland.


----------



## Emerald87

My eyes are shit brown, I want kaida to get colin's green-blue eyes.

Got to an optom, that doesn't sound nice. Have you slept on it? How long have you been seeing blobs?

My cervix is uneventful so far. I get my scan at 10.30am (didn't get to hospital, colin couldn't make it home from work and I didn't want to go alone). I did poke it myself this morning - still closed and a bit firmer than the other day. That contributed to my much happier day.

Queefing is embarrassing... But am I the only one that thinks it feels... Erm, not too bad? Hehe

Skin? I'll take you on in the prepubescent skin competition. I never wear makeup so my skin is very obviously blemished for all to see. Giant pimples on forehead, chin and fuck my back.

You're not strange, I'm very clinical about death too. It's a perfectly normal coping strategy for some people, medico or otherwise.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> EM! I'm glad someone listened to you.
> Are your eyes green?
> 
> List of things for the past 24 hours.
> 1. I'm pretty sure i've done damage to my eyes. I'm one of those idiots who think they're stronger than the sun. I'm not. it's been 10 hours, and I still have blobs in my vision.
> 2. Letting an infant sleep all afternoon to suit your social plans is a terrible, terrible idea unless you want to feel like all the other poor mothers who have children who don't sleep.
> 3. TMIGROSSWEIRDaaaannnddddEMBARRASSING: For ladies post-partum...as your uterus is nearing its finishing stages of contracting back down to size...Um....how is your queefage? is it happening far too much for you to be comfortable around people; ie EVER?? Gah.
> 4. My skin is a fucking wreck, man. A WRECK.
> 5. Lizzie is off her machine!!! I'm all in love with this baby i've never met. wtf. Sarah, when you read this, please don't think it's weird. I've been talking about you and your daughter to my best friend since your water broke-she had her son at 28 weeks, so she's a pro at the NICU. She feels this bond with you and asks about you frequently. So you've got stranger strangers sending you and your gorgeous, amazing, fighter of a daughter good thoughts and wishes too <3
> 6. My friend's grandma died yesterday. She's a CNA, too, and the one who taught me how to cope with being an Angel of Death. I'm very good at consoling those who don't deal with death well...i'm not so good with consoling people like me. I mean, we talked about the biological process of her death rather than the emotional ones (she had been in the hospital for a while, got pnemonia, declined treatment, and drowned. She also declined all comfort measures, and while I totally get that, it's....more rough on the people watching than the dying themselves.) so I totally had to ditch what I normally say to family and switch it over to friend/med talk. Very weird. But one does what they have to do, right?
> 7. Seriously, my eyes are bothering the fuck out of me.
> 8. EMERALD, tell me about your cervix!
> 9. I'm really just making stuff up now so I can get to 10.
> 10. My parents are going to LiaLand tomorrow and then Lauraland the next day. I am very sad that I am staying in Katieland.

1. I yelled at Mitch for doing the same thing >< You guys need to learn, IDK if it will go away or not, Id call the eye doctor.

2. I felt your pain til 1am, hes up right now for his normal one feed middle of the night and its 5am and he doesnt seem tired anymore >< but he slept all day and I told mitch not to let him do that.. grr..

3. Im only 2.5 weeks Post partum, but Im not having a queefing issue..?

4. Mine is not a wreck yet -.- it will be though, it was during pregnancy

5. I don't think Sarah will find you creepy, we've all fallen for little Lizzie and wish her the very best!!

6. Im sorry for your loss, I dont think it's odd to see death the way you do, esp with your career.

7. Seriously call the doctor.

8. Yes, when youre able, let us know all about your cervix *Creepy voice* ;) We love you Emerald. How did you get your awesome name?

9. nine's not a good ending number like ten is

10. That's all gravy, Im stuck in Ashleyland forever and a day >< I feel you bro, I feel you.

My childs awake.. >< 

I want sleep sooo bad


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, thats a cute outfit but it isnt quite Tylers style so I wont snag it ;)


----------



## gigglebox

1. did you actually stare at the sun? if yes, why?
2. i have learned (the hard way) that when it comes to sleeping vs. anything else, ALWAYS choose sleeping. at least until a night pattern is established...and also not to hinder development of said night pattern.
3. i don't think i've ever queefed (outside of certain sexual positions). so i can't comment on that...
6. what is it with grandmas recently?! a mutual friend of me and my husband's grandma died recently too! like, this past week. not sure why though, he seemed like he didn't want to discuss it and i didn't want to pry.
10. if they don't like the rain that's no bueno...although if they're south enough they might bypass the storm. up here it's supposed to rain all week. i only care because i was planning on doing outside-of-the-house-baby-things since i discovered my stroller is quite easy to use and fits in my trunk!

ashley--how did last night's sleep go? Des' pattern is predictable now :D AND he actually slept 5 hours last night! nights like that are few and far but i enjoyed it. 

also, i am having MIL trust issues even though Des survived the weekend over there. she said at one point he wouldn't stop crying and "just wanted to fuss." um, i don't think so...he doesn't usually cry without reason. and when he does, it's like a 10 minute stint and then he crashes...which i guess means he was tired, and that's a reason, so scratch my earlier comment. then she says he was drinking from a bottle and "acting like he couldn't get anything from it" so what does she do? she pokes a larger hole in the nipple :dohh: why would you do that?!!! i was pissed but held it together. the nipples are actually slow flow; i got them purposefully because Des, since getting these, hasn't spit up nearly as much. so i told hubs and he went out and got a couple more bottles to shut up my bitching lol

emerald, do you always have bad skin or are pregnancy hormones wreaking havoc on your body? i always had not so great skin on my face (my dad had horrible acne in his puberty, then my mom got adult acne, and all us kids got a mix of both), but it wasn't until pregnancy that i started breaking out on my back. it went away after birth.

and lastly, clinical death explanations are better (for me personally) than the "oh, she lived a long life, she went peacefully, blah blah." for some reason i'd probably find more comfort in something like, "her illness was starting to make her uncomfortable, and if she continued on, that flesh-eating virus would have been quite painful for her." if that makes sense.

anyway.

emerald, i don't think i've ever been so excited to hear about someone elses cervix! wait, that's not true...it got quite exciting around here when katie & ash were close to birth. is the fear that the contractions are dilating you?


----------



## ashiozz

Sleeping went OK. Im fortunate because I have a baby that WHEN he sleeps, he sleeps 4.5 hrs consistently .. so he slept 4.5 hours but hes awake now so no continuing sleep for me , Mitch is sick so I have two kids to take care of today.

MIL's do shit like that, I have slow flow bottle nipples too because of gas plus you really dont want to drown your baby with their formula all fast like that =/ Im sorry you had issues... Tyler was fussy for mitch's mom but she's got extreme patience, she said she took him outside and let him watch the bids in her yard and thats all it took for him to fall asleep 0.o not sure if this will help your MIL but it sounds like Des may have been upset because he wasn't with mommy and daddy at home? I know Tyler goes through that too if he can't hear either of us. 

Speaking of that, this weekend he slept in our bedroom (Im allowed to sleep in my normal bed when mitch isnt working the next day ;) ..)

So I moved him while he was sleeping because he passed out in his miniswing on the coffeetable.. his miniswing is easy to move so i just picked it up and brought it in and put it on a card table I set up for him to sleep on.

I had JUST passed out when he woke up and let out a scream Ive never heard before, but it made me think my baby was in danger.. so Mitch and I BOTH shot up and said "Tyler!?!?!" and looked at him, as soon as he knew we were there he passed back out.

Apparently we scared him by moving him... lmao

Yeah, I think the fear with Emerald is shes FEELING her BH contractions when she shouldnt be so they want to make sure they're just BH and nothing more serious. 

It did get exciting when Katie and I were about ready to splode , except I feel like I never got the chance to go into real labor on my own. Gah. This is contributing to my baby blues, I Didnt get the "normal" experience and I never will =/ Is that odd? It's not the normal giving birth even, it's the "normal" waking up in the middle of the night, omg im contracting and need to go NOW, experience. =/ 

It's so weird to feel so robbed, but in some ways I feel like my body refused to do something a woman's body was made to do, and of course it kind of resulted in Tyler being huge =/


Happier topics, uhmmmmmmmmmm 
Im able to cuddle my puppy this morning :) YAY! 

I can maybe get a nap on my real bed if Mitch isnt feeling TOO Bad to watch tyler for a few hours at some point

..that or I can take a damn shower...

Ah, Being a mommy =) I loves it.


----------



## ..katie..

OH! Not my grandma. My friend's grandma. Not my loss, no reason to be sorry for it, for me. For her, not me. 

Yeah, I stared at the sun. I'm a fucktard. I wanted to see the damn eclipse. We're too far north to have seen the whole ring of fire, but it got fairly blocked out anyway. Was pretty cool.

[email protected] the queefing comments. I hate my vagina, with the passion of a thousand blinding suns.

Ash, whack your husband. for letting tyler sleep, and for being a tard and staring at the sun.

Larua, i'm sorry about your MIL issues. Before getting pregnant, I bitched CONSTANTLY about people who were on edge about their parents or in laws doing things with their babies...I was like "whatever, they've raised kids. they know what they're doing more than you do."

...and then I had a child. My mother has birthed 5 kids, raised 4, and two of the four had some pretty awful medical issues. She has the most common sense of anyone i've ever met ever. She's also brilliant. She gave patrick a bath the other night, and I walked past the bathroom and freaaaaked out...."THATS NOT HOW YOU DO IT!!!!!!!!"
yeah, im a nut.
and with tyson's parents, I sat there and told them how to pulse the bottle to make sure patrick is actually eating, rather than sleeping, told them to make sure they say "arm" or "leg" when putting him in the carseat, taking him out, dressing him, undressing him, etc, when he likes to wake up, when he likes to be asleep, how to hold him, etc. They just looked at me like I was stupid.

I want to put a general disclaimer out there that says "Yes, you raised your children fine, and you know how to do it. But this child is mine, and he has specifics I'd like to cover!!!"

blarg.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> It did get exciting when Katie and I were about ready to splode , except I feel like I never got the chance to go into real labor on my own. Gah. This is contributing to my baby blues, I Didnt get the "normal" experience and I never will =/ Is that odd? It's not the normal giving birth even, it's the "normal" waking up in the middle of the night, omg im contracting and need to go NOW, experience. =/
> 
> It's so weird to feel so robbed, but in some ways I feel like my body refused to do something a woman's body was made to do, and of course it kind of resulted in Tyler being huge =/
> 
> 
> Happier topics, uhmmmmmmmmmm
> Im able to cuddle my puppy this morning :) YAY!
> 
> I can maybe get a nap on my real bed if Mitch isnt feeling TOO Bad to watch tyler for a few hours at some point
> 
> ..that or I can take a damn shower...
> 
> Ah, Being a mommy =) I loves it.

I have a milder feeling of this-i wonder how it's like to go into labor on ones own. Being induced was nice, but I wonder what everything would have been like had I just let it happen. I almost wish I would have, but at the same time, I didn't want to be late.
Womens bodies are "supposed" to do that, but a big huge lot of the time, it doesn't, hence the huge mortality rate before medical intervention was a thing.

I hope you get to sleep on your bed =D


----------



## gigglebox

i, too, felt unfulfilled with delivery. i couldn't care less about c-section instead of vag, but i feel like i missed out on that first moment of life when the little messy and wiggly tiny human is placed on your chest, covered in goo. and, so i hear, you get the "omg i just gave life!" feeling. i never got that. instead, i saw him with double vision, exhausted, then immediately passed the fuck out. i am also upset because i never got to see des in his full nakedness, uncut, in the hospital. i wanted to see my fully intact son, the project my body had been working on for months, unscathed. and lastly, i wish i got to see the tar poo.

MIL does stupid things like think des is making the choice not to eat when his flailing arm knocks the bottle out of his mouth. she thinks his kicking feet indicate he doesn't want to have a blanket over him. she doesn't get that he is lacking refined motor skills at this point...raaaawr


----------



## gigglebox

note: i think whenever it was that he was inconsolably crying, he was probably hungry but not taking the bottle because he was crying (sometimes he does this and you have to calm him first to feed him) so she probably thought he didn't want to eat...and there you go. and meanwhile i get ragey thinking of him with needs not met.

and yes, i have explained the above to her. but then again, i am making assumptions right now.


----------



## ..katie..

HI FLYBYNIGHT!!!!

Oh my lord. thats dumb. that would be like saying "oh he's not hungry because his hand is over his mouth."

.....they dont have control......


----------



## gigglebox

i know!!! i got pissed because when i came to get him his legs were cold, and that's when she explained she put his socks because "he doesn't like wearing a blanket. he's definitely a bittle; we always sleep with our legs uncovered! we don't like blankets."...right.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald, thats a cute outfit but it isnt quite Tylers style so I wont snag it ;)

Mine doesn't fit in NB clothes anymore, and I'm pretty sure yours never did. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

>< So I Got to catch up on 3 hrs of sleep.. on the couch.. mitch is asleep in our room.. I know hes sick but goddamn I have sacrificed my comfort for the baby for the past 2 weeks almost daily cept weekends and I really am starting to pay for it in the back region, I need a real nap on a real bed asap. -.- 

He slept all night, and now hes sleeping all day, and Im starting to feel resentment I Dont want to feel. And right now tylers awake and fussy =/ and he just ate and got changed. -.- Im not awake enough for any of it, just tired and grumpy today. I feel like anytime I leave mitch to watch Tyler he lets Tyler sleep all day and then at night hes not tired and then hes undone all the work Ive done on his schedule, but if I Dont let mitch watch tyler then I start to feel like Im doing it all and if thats the case I might as well have made him asexually -.-

guh. Sorry for the rant.


Yeah, I feel like I got robbed the whole real experience too Laura, I never saw Tyler naked intact, I never saw the tar poo, I didn't pass out right after my csection but I declined morphine, too, so IDK if thats why? 
I declined because my mom once almost died on that shit.. I won't take it. Theyre lucky if they get me to take my percocets in hospitals, I really don't like taking pills.

IDK, I think maybe I'd feel less robbed if I knew I had an opportunity to try it again the RIGHT way, but I Dont have that either, and Tyler is going to be an only child now, so that's probably what makes me more sad.. emotions suck. 


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... *wakes up to fussy baby* ... gah.. today will be fun.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Emerald, thats a cute outfit but it isnt quite Tylers style so I wont snag it ;)
> 
> Mine doesn't fit in NB clothes anymore, and I'm pretty sure yours never did. ;)Click to expand...

Straight to 0-3 and now we're getting into 3-6 month 0.o .... he grows like a damn weed, Lia.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Emerald, thats a cute outfit but it isnt quite Tylers style so I wont snag it ;)
> 
> Mine doesn't fit in NB clothes anymore, and I'm pretty sure yours never did. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Straight to 0-3 and now we're getting into 3-6 month 0.o .... he grows like a damn weed, Lia.Click to expand...

I had to pack up all Kesslie's NB stuff and cried as I did so. They grow so fast. :(

I hope you get some sleep! Kesslie slept 6 hours STRAIGHT! for me last night. It would have been bliss, but I woke up 3 times going "are you OK? <check for breathing>" Ack, to be able to sleep without worry. I will be so glad when the 2-4 month "major SIDS risk" months are over. (Something like 85% of SIDS cases are between 2 & 4 months old.)

On that note, she's asleep again so I'm going back to sleep. G'night all. :)


----------



## ashiozz

My grandma lost one child to sids and one of her twins got rushed to the hospital not breathing so Im paranoid about sids too... >< 

I was on an apnea monitor as a baby until 3 mos old, too, and it went off a few times =/ My parents freaked out a lot when that was gone..

I got Tyler one of those movement monitors, hopefully its helpful :)


----------



## ashiozz

Tylers sleeping again, Im going to try to get more sleep. Im starting to feel that resentment they talk about women feeling for men. I know yesterday he said something when I asked him to change a diaper like "I work!" and I nearly lost it. I don't work? Im home 24/7 sleep deprived making sure his son is taken care of.. I Dont get weekends, I cant stop taking care of Tyler at 4pm and say "Well the rest can wait til tomorrow" .. I cant leave the house and just get away from the screaming for 8 hrs a day. When I told him that he acted like I must hate our son, and I tried explaining its not that I dont love him, I do, that's why I do all I do for him, but that doesnt mean I dont need help or breaks or at least someone there to suffer through it with me. I feel isolated and alone a lot of the time, and Im handling it okay, Im pretty tough, but it's irritating that he doesn't understand.. and if I was the one who brought up having kids, and he was reluctant, I'd understand more.. but HE brought up children... this was his idea... I waited for him to mention it.. actually for a long time I said I never wanted children, but I love Tyler and I wouldn't take him back for anything, I just want his father to be more involved..

He was AMAZING right after Tyler was born and right after my surgery, but as time goes on he's going downhill. He tells me to tell him when I want him to do more, but I don't want to be bitch wife.. I want him to want to take care of his son.


I feel stressed and I Don't feel like I have my rock to talk to =/ because my rock = the issue ... and that never has happened in our relationship, so it's new and I need to learn how to better deal. 

I feel like an awful ungrateful person, Mitch has a lot of great qualities but lately his desire to take care of his son hasn't really been there =/ and I kind of wonder if hes going through the same thing I am, the baby blues stuff.. I dont take it out on Ty, but Im not sure he knows how to deal with feelings or recognise that hes got them..

Blah sorry about that. I needed to get it out.


----------



## gigglebox

ash, i could have written everything you just did. in fact, i think i did! but i can't find it.

after the first sleepless nights, never did des make me feel depressed or angryt; it was all hubs. we even got in a fight and i told him i was starting to resent him. i don't know what chaNGED BUT SUDDENLY HE GOT HELPFUL AGAIN. I THINK (shit, caps) it's been since he has stopped the crying for every need stage. now he whines...and the smiling helps too.

but i think the big thing was being away from himfor the weekend. i think absence really made his heart grow fonder.

ok, this is terrible, but start milking your pain. tell him how terrible your back feels.


----------



## Menelly

Oh, I could have written that too... and I feel bad feeling that way cause I read these stories in Baby Club of women married to men who fucking suck ass and never do jack shit, and I go "I can't whine, at least it isn't that bad..."

But when he comes home, spends 20 min with her, and then spends hours on Reddit or Diablo 3, I want to scream. I don't want to have to say "hon, I haven't gotten a shower in 2 days, can you watch her?" I don't want to have to say "it's your turn to change her diaper." I want him to NOTICE she needs a diaper change and a bath and TAKE CARE OF IT like I'm expected to. No one tells me "btw, she needs a diaper change" I pay attention and do my job. So why does he need a damn notice? Why can't he say "I know you really haven't gotten a break in days, why don't you go enjoy a hot bath?" Instead, I burst into tears cause I'm so tired.

And if he says ONE MORE FUCKING TIME that "at least you got good sleep" I might actually stab him with a fork. Just because HE doesn't wake up doesn't mean *I'm* not waking up. He's like "but she slept all night!" Uh, no. No she did not. We woke up 5 times and rolled over and swapped boobs and fussed and kicked and punched me. You just slept thru it. That is NOT GOOD SLEEP.

Grr. :( 

But at the same point, I feel so bad whining cause he will change her when I point out its his turn, if I ask for a break for a hot bath he'll do it, if I ask him to entertain her for a few so I can relax, he'll do it. I'm just annoyed at the complete lack of... what's the word? Motivation is wrong... but you know, annoyed at him not noticing what needs to be done and just DOING it. Why do men always have to be asked to do what's fucking obvious?


----------



## ..katie..

i need this child to sleep. I need him to. He wants to be held. i was an idiot and let him sleep all day yesterday so he only got three hours last night and he's been up all day and if i put him down he fusses but he's okay if i hold him.

i need him to sleep because I need to eat something and i need to pee and i need to shower and brush my teeth and put away dishes and smoke a fucking cigarette


dfgjhfhf gb


----------



## gigglebox

chill baby will be fine sitting in a bouncy chair while you eat and/or pee. PUT THE BABY DOWN.


----------



## gigglebox

carefirst sales 800-544-8703 (for my own reference--i don't have paper or pen in reach)

fml, insurance SUCKS. i am going to have to go back full time at this rate.

Q___Q


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> emerald, do you always have bad skin or are pregnancy hormones wreaking havoc on your body? i always had not so great skin on my face (my dad had horrible acne in his puberty, then my mom got adult acne, and all us kids got a mix of both), but it wasn't until pregnancy that i started breaking out on my back. it went away after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> emerald, i don't think i've ever been so excited to hear about someone elses cervix! wait, that's not true...it got quite exciting around here when katie & ash were close to birth. is the fear that the contractions are dilating you?

Naw, my face is usually great. My back on the other hand has always been a bother.

My appointment is in 3 hours. I'll tell you all about my cervix, placenta and amniotic fluids :D IN DETAIL

EDIT: Yeh, exactly what Ash said. Since I'm feeling them, he's uber worried I'm actually dilating and not just getting regular non-dilating BHs


----------



## Emerald87

******************HUGS*********************
To all of you. I'm off to work; the leaving at around 9.45, scan at 10.30, back to work then leaving again to travel an hour down to my university campus for a pre-exam lecture


----------



## ashiozz

HAVE FUN...

Laura and Lia, :) Thank you for telling me youre going through it too.. I do feel bad ranting about it when it really isn't as bad as some men are. He will watch him if I ask for a break, which I did when he woke up. I told him I was jealous of his sleep. He told me to go take a nap. I need a shower in a few, havent had one in 2 days either :( ... I woke up and asked how Tyler was, he said he slept the whole time I did.. DAMNIT WHY! 

Oh well, least we both got a nap and I Got to sleep in my normal bed for a bit.


----------



## ashiozz

Hmm my child hates vibration chair.. he likes the miniswing part of my space saving swing and seat, it does both, thank god, otherwise itd be a waste. Katie did you try putting him on the dryer in his carseat? it simulates a car ride.. car rides put tyler RIGHT To sleep.. might help?


----------



## Emerald87

Cervix poking time!

Shame colin can't make it to see our kaida bean


----------



## ashiozz

Aw =( .. let us know!!!!!! 

Im sure all is fine and youre just sensitive.. Although sometimes with an irritable uterus you might be on bed rest at some point =/ so I hope it isnt TOO bad.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm keeping my hopes high :) for once in this pregnancy I'm completely relaxed

Apart from sitting here with a full bladder :p


----------



## ashiozz

i hated ultrssounds before 25 wks for that reason


----------



## Emerald87

I dont like your signature. It doesn't give you enough credit - you didn't just try an induction, you had a 3 day labour!! Uninformed people may think the induction didn't start anything :p


----------



## ashiozz

hmm.. ok let me fix.


----------



## ..katie..

hardcore mommy, hell yeah.


----------



## ashiozz

=) I added a link to his birth story =) 

I think we should have a thread full of super awesome epic birth stories that end well, so that apprehensive women can read it and be less scared, cuz things end up ok most of the time :)


Mitch telling Tylers birth story is funny because he starts it with "Everyone is Ok"


----------



## hoping4girl

HI LADIES!!! GUESS WHAT??? I MADE LIKE 3 DROPS OF MILK TODAY!!! :D:D:D
I'm sorry, I'm so freaking excited!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Lizzie Marie!! Hoping to get more pics of her tonight :happydance: Someday I will have a full face shot, hopefully tomorrow night when she gets the light off her :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







1337558098592.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashiozz

YAY FOR MILK! Congrats. Im sure you'll get a face shot soon, shes doing SO WELL!


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida is perfect, cervix 3cm, closed, low. Placenta fine, big, anterior.

But I'm depressed. They refused to check my cervix without doing a full morphology scan. That was suppose to be our special moment in 2 weeks at our favourite sonnographer. Instead I was alone, in a shit room with a broken tv so I only saw her on an angle on the scanner's screen. And my daughter was kicking me in the cervix. Peachy.


----------



## Emerald87

Sarah she looks amazing. So well developed for so young!!!


----------



## ashiozz

is the morphology scan the one we call an anatomy scan at 20 weeks here??

Your cervix us low but closed are they worried abiut the lowness??


----------



## Emerald87

No, it looks great apparently. No cervix issues thus far.

Yeh, morphology = anatomy


----------



## ashiozz

See?! Kaida is doing great youre doing great, you're being a gestational champion! I bet she ends up well baked just like Tyler ;)

All good news in this thread, we have had very good luck with all the babies thus far, which is because we're ALL kickass women, so no worries Emerald, you're kicking this pregnancy thangs bum!


----------



## ashiozz

though Im sorry they did your anatomy scan without your husband =/ thats just sad. That was one of mitch's favorite appointments, followed closely by the one on his birthday where the kidneys cleared up and the u/s tech gave us a free 3D peak ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> Sarah she looks amazing. So well developed for so young!!!

i was thinking this exact same thing! she looks at least 4lbs in that picture! how is the lung issue doing? is that something that needs fixing or will it solve itself?

looks like i have to go back full time. boss says i can't have my old position back part time:( plus insurance is outrageous. on my own, the plan that currently runs me about $300 a month would be over $1000.


----------



## ashiozz

Laura :( Im so sorry =/ do you know who will watch des during the day??


----------



## gigglebox

primarily my mom, also hubs' mom. if they can't work out all days i'm going to have to look into at home daycare which i am EXTREMELY uncomfortable with...

exhaustion sucks. i don't know what happened last night but i am so tired it's unbelievable. which consequently means i'm full of rage. i don't know how i'm going to be able to do this and work 40 hours :cry:

LOL ok, des just made things better! he's passed out in my lap and totally just sleep giggled! that was so weird


----------



## Emerald87

How cute! :D We need to have cameras on all the time. Live streaming SQUEE!!


I'm frustrated as all shit. She told me my cervix was good today; I just looked at the scans - they're shit. You can't even see my fucking cervix. And since I couldn't watch my own scan I couldn't assess at the time. So now I have to go to my doc in the morning and hopefully the magical radiologist can decipher the piece of shit imaging and the report says it's good. She spent 2 seconds on the main fucking issue and then half an hour on everything else - the request for specifically asked for a cervical check and she was retar-ded (hyphenated due to ***-ing). Oh and she check it transabdominally with an empty bladder. You have to specifically check it will a full bladder and transvaginally - even if she didn't wanna go transvaginal it's still a _requirement _to have a full bladder to assess it properly. It's not good enough, now I have to go somewhere else. I'm sick of this. I want fucking answers - good or bad, I just need answers. I don't know how you guys lived in limbo (Laura and Ash) when you had abnormalities on your scans. I'm going to tear my hair out (including my pubes at this point!!!!). Ok, rant over, feeling better.


----------



## gigglebox

could someone please tell me where my baby's snooze button is located?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> could someone please tell me where my baby's snooze button is located?

Bum hole?


----------



## gigglebox

em, i mean this with love...CHILL THE FUCK OUT! i'm sure the chick you had has done her fair share of scans. you have got to start relaxing or you are going to cause problems with your stress levels.get a second opinion to ease your mindl and if you have something wrong that this lady didn't catch, you can bitch slap me and tell me "i told you!" but if everything is OK, please take some time to relax and just enjoy your pregnancy!

also, why not get an internal exam from the doc?


----------



## ashiozz

guh good morning.. tyler slept last night, until 4:30am.. so from 10-1am and from 1:30-4:30.. so im trying to get him to go to sleep one more time so I can finish getting the rest of the sleeps I need, I didnt sleep until his second bout of sleep. I was sick to my stomach last night =/ but hes refusing to sleep and just throwing fits every two seconds.

S'okay, he can't stay awake ALL The time. 

I will win this. lmao

The abnormality i had on my scan did drive me nuts , but it was one I had to wait and see, for.. Actually when I Found out there was an abnormality on my scan they didn't tell me jack shit over the phone until I called back.

They called and said Dilation was found on my scan and I needed to get rescanned at my next appt... That was it? They didn't tell me WHAT was dilated .. so I was googling, I found kidneys on the baby could be, my cervix could be, the baby's heart could be.. so I called back and I asked for more details, the nurse on the phone told me it was his kidneys and it was mild, but they needed to keep an eye on it.

I freaked out, its a marker for downs syndrome, but no one at my doctors office mentioned that. I did also find that its common that it clears up and its more common in boys, so that helped me relax a bit, he had 2 extra scans for his kidneys and every single time I just prayed it had gotten better and wasn't anything serious. You kind of have to learn to wait and see in pregnancy, it's scary, but that's all you can do with abnormalities on a scan like that.

I think Laura was kind of in the same "Wait and see" boat, but on a larger scale and she was struggling with a HUGE decision about possibly aborting... I didn't have that experience, so Im not sure how she made it through that.. Whether Tylers kidneys cleared up or not we weren't going to need to abort him. 

Laura, Des' snooze button is his mouth, and a binky needs in NAO so you can sleep ;) lmao...


Tylers eyelids are finally getting heavy..


----------



## ashiozz

Laura said all I wanted to about your relaxing, you need to take time to relax. You remind me of, well, me in the beginning, Every appointment I had it seemed like they had some kind of bad news for me, all the time -.- 

at some point you just have to put your faith in the pregnancy and your body and relax or youre going to be a ball of stress and you're not going to enjoy the rest of the time you carry Kaida, and it's not healthy for her either.


----------



## gigglebox

oh, about the waiting for doom thing (on the scans), it was REALLY hard. i was a wreck for every one until about 23 weeks or so, and then i was nervous for each scan after that. hubs wouldn't come with me because he was so freaked out by the traumatic 12 week scan. i got him to go to two more and that was it (when you have them every 2-3 weeks, 2 scans isn't that much in the scheme of things). and with each scan and each test, the doctors couldn't find anything concrete wrong. just that this measurement could mean -insert terrible situation here- (and that ranged from the Turner's diagnosis to dilated kidneys to heart issues to too much amniotic fluid and it just went on; seemed like each scan had a new problem). in the end i just decided whatever was going to happen would happen and i would let nature take it's course. if anything major and detrimental came up i would deal with it, but it never did. 

speaking of letting nature take it's course...my mom told me yesterday part of the reason they took the vent out of Nina was to hope on some level that her body would finally let go. poor nina, she wanted out and a lot of that was because she has many needs and hated being a burden, and now she's made it a lot harder on my parents. they are in the process of trying to find her an assisted living place now. she is also likely going to the psyche ward after they clear up her MRSA and her possible pneumonia (they detected fluid in her lungs).

between all that and the work thing, blah, i'm just kind of overwhelmed right now. i feel like i should have taken more resting time this past weekend while i didn't have Des :( oh well.

i have to poop.


----------



## gigglebox

a quote that just came out of my picture box:

"They are like cockroaches. Bisexuals WILL survive."

Word.


----------



## ashiozz

I look at it this way: At some point as a pregnant woman youre going to have to realize you don't have complete control over what happens to your body or the baby, you just really have to have faith in both. You'll be okay :) Kaida will be Ok :) you just need to relax. 

My cousin is pregnant and almost due (3 weeks!) she was told about 9374837 times her baby probably has downs syndrome, so shes had many scans, and lately they dont think he has it, so a lot of the random tests and such, can produce false positives, and you just have to keep going and hoping for good news :)

but stressing isnt going to help the situation, especially stressing over what you don't have control over .. it'll be ok, promise.


----------



## gigglebox

how nice your babies will be close in age!!!

my uncle and aunt just had a boy a few days ago! unfortunately they are in Minnesota...but it'll still be nice to have kids close in age when we have reunions and such. It's also going to be (well, more than likely) the last cousin of the family (dad is only child and mom is one of 7--all together I have 8 cousins). So my youngest cousin is also younger than my son...which is kind of weird.


----------



## gigglebox

well that's nice. one of the dogs knocked my lap top off the couch and broke it. now the screen doesn't open correctly. awesome. 

and i just got the reminder text that i am in a wedding where i have to get the bridesmaid dress this week. a dress that i am not a fan of. a dress i am going to drop close to $200 on and never wear again. a dress i have to be fitted for while my body is in less than idea shape.

the good news just keeps pouring in!


----------



## ashiozz

sadly my cousin is in Ohio.. where i came from.. Im alone in az... =/ Mitchs cousin was trying when we were, got pregnant but lost the baby... they also got married the same day we did, so thats really odd... but we found out about the baby at my baby shower =/ that would have been more convenient had she not lost the baby, we're closer to them in proximity.

we'll have to visit my cousins baby though at some point =)


----------



## ashiozz

Eeek! I hate when dogs do that, last time Acer did that to mine, mitch had to solder in a new port for my charger . he was nottt happy to do that =/

I have to be in a wedding in October, I Really hope I Can drop a lot of weight before then, but Im sure Ill hate that dress too =/


----------



## ..katie..

I have to be at a wedding in july. gahk.

Emerald, I agree with Laura and Ash. Chill. I know you know and see every negative outcome, and it's worse because 1. you're a doctor, 2. you're neurotic outside of the medical field (neurotic isn't a bad thing.) and 3. you're near certain that you won't get another chance if something goes wrong in your pregnancy, but you really, really do have to calm down. What will be will be. Trust your intuition, the real stuff, not the panicky doomy part. The two of you will be okay.


I honestly don't understand a word about insurance. I REALLY suck at adulthood. Laura, is there a way to work a shitty part time position for the money for a couple weeks/months until you're really ready to go back to work full time? Or are you under a maternity leave contract?

Ash, I'm glad you got some sleep. I hope you get more. Why were you sick?



Here's my big question of the day, and it refers to a post on the facespace...

If my month old son is old enough that he needs to learn independence or he's going to be spoiled......how is he too young to develop abandonment issues?
bitches, cant have the cookie and eat it too.


----------



## ashiozz

I just lost everything I wrote.

Uhm, So Ive been having issues processing fatty foods since my c-section and I Think thats what happened last night.. My tummy felt disgusting after the pizza I ate, and thats all I had yesterday..
Im still not eating very well

And I Dont know why people on your facebook think that A. Patrick can "Cry it out" at a month old.. and B. IF they feel that way why they dont foresee him getting abandonment issues instead .. I think both are not going to happen at his age, but you are doing the right thing by picking him up when he cries, he needs mommy cuddles :)

It's frustrating sometimes, I know for sure, Tyler will drive me NUTS From time to time because all he wants is held.. but it's ok, I loves him so I comply.


OH HES SLEEPING! NAPTIME!

And yes theres nothing wrong with a little bit of neurotic, speaking as a neurotic mess most of the time ;).. but sometimes you have to put yourself in check.


----------



## ashiozz

he woke up. naptime was too good to be true :(


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> primarily my mom, also hubs' mom. if they can't work out all days i'm going to have to look into at home daycare which i am EXTREMELY uncomfortable with...
> 
> exhaustion sucks. i don't know what happened last night but i am so tired it's unbelievable. which consequently means i'm full of rage. i don't know how i'm going to be able to do this and work 40 hours :cry:
> 
> LOL ok, des just made things better! he's passed out in my lap and totally just sleep giggled! that was so weird

Kesslie's been sleep giggling too. Can't get her to giggle when she's awake yet, but the sleep giggles let me know it's going to be ADORABLE. 

I'm sorry you're so tired. Kesslie was mean to me, she spent all day yesterday demanding to be held (even for naps, if I put her down she was wide awake again in seconds) and then spent half the night kicking me and whining. :(

I know I couldn't do it and work. You're an amazing woman to do it all. <3


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> how nice your babies will be close in age!!!
> 
> my uncle and aunt just had a boy a few days ago! unfortunately they are in Minnesota...but it'll still be nice to have kids close in age when we have reunions and such. It's also going to be (well, more than likely) the last cousin of the family (dad is only child and mom is one of 7--all together I have 8 cousins). So my youngest cousin is also younger than my son...which is kind of weird.

Hey, I have a son turning 14 on Thurs (ack!) and my brother and sister are 8 and 9. So he has an aunt and uncle younger than him. :)


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> he woke up. naptime was too good to be true :(

Sorry hon. Kesslie did that to me yesterday. Broke my heart.


----------



## Menelly

And Katie, I just told off your friends. >.>


----------



## ashiozz

Go Lia!! I had the urge to yesterday but kept quiet.

-.- people = dumb. Thats like telling me to let Tyler cry it out.. uh, yes, Ill let my 2 week old scream forever because I cant figure it out.. irresponsible.. hes not going to be spoiled because mommy rescues him from his swing.


----------



## ..katie..

Thank you Lia =) I love outspoken folk. =D My cousin Robin did too. What she had to say in her message was a lot more RAAAWWRRRy than what she said, though.

Fuck it, man, even if I was spoiling him, I'd rather him know i'm here for him than think i dont care.
Anyway, he was hot yesterday and uncomfortable, so he couldn't sleep, so he got tired and grouchy, and couldn't sleep, and it stayed hot, and couldn't sleep. He slept through the night last night and is fine today. It's not like i'm constantly holding him-I'm not. I'm actually probably not holding him enough.
GRR.


----------



## ashiozz

he slept all the way through the night already? WOW .. YAY!

Tyler wants a nap.. but he keeps waking up :(


----------



## ..katie..

i'd be willing to bet it was a fluke, honestly. He was soooo worn out yesterday.


----------



## ..katie..

and by through the night, i meant from 10 to 4:30. so i count it lol


----------



## ashiozz

not bad. Tyler slept 10-1:30 and 2-4:45.. qand JUST NOW went down for a nap. finally.


----------



## ..katie..

Yay! Hope he stays down for a while for you. If he cries, don't go to him. He's being manipulative and spoiled.



soooo guess who shaved their vagina? ME! Guess who cut their ass?? ME!!! fml. accidental butt cuts are worse than the peritear.


----------



## ashiozz

i wants to shave mine, but i still has stitches :( and im afraiiid


----------



## gigglebox

fear not! or just let it chill for a few more days before you go at it with your weed whacker. hubs isn't seeing it anytime soon anyway, right?


----------



## ashiozz

my husband hasnt seen me naked since like right after tyler was born, lmao and hes not going to til 8 weeks post partum when they put in my iud so we dont make more tylers ;)


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I look at it this way: At some point as a pregnant woman youre going to have to realize you don't have complete control over what happens to your body or the baby, you just really have to have faith in both. You'll be okay :) Kaida will be Ok :) you just need to relax.
> 
> My cousin is pregnant and almost due (3 weeks!) she was told about 9374837 times her baby probably has downs syndrome, so shes had many scans, and lately they dont think he has it, so a lot of the random tests and such, can produce false positives, and you just have to keep going and hoping for good news :)
> 
> but stressing isnt going to help the situation, especially stressing over what you don't have control over .. it'll be ok, promise.

That's the thing: sure I don't have control over it but it's something I can help treat if we catch it early enough.

Fine. I'll chill. Catch you guys later.


----------



## ashiozz

Don't get upset at us =/ We really do believe everything will be ok and we've all been in a position where we're worried something is going to go wrong every turn of the way -.-.. Like Laura said, you can always get a second opinion, but worrying all the time isn't healthy for either of you.


----------



## Emerald87

Look, I like being honest here so yeh, I feel a little ganged up on - I've been so relaxed for a few days and just needed one big outburst last night. I have phases and it's nice to vent here.

But the catch you guys later was "fuck I'm 20 mins late for uni, hitler is going to chew my arse out" :D


----------



## ashiozz

Ah, Dont let Hitler chew your ass out ;) 

We didn't mean to gang up. The intention was to relax you so you're not panicky.. but I am sorry thats how you feel :( 

But theres nothing wrong with second opinions :) So if you need one for peace of mind, go for it for sure


----------



## ashiozz

Random but I want to know if anyone else is doing this subconsciously... I keep forgetting I can again have sweet n low, and tummy sleep... for some reason I kind of forget hes out? I guess? lol I'll catch myself like "I can't have.. oh wait.. YES I CAN" ... 0.o its really odd


----------



## Emerald87

I forget I can't have tummy time hehe


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, Im jealous that at 17 weeks youre able to even attempt it. lmao .. I was too round already to try :(

blahhhh.. I guess you get so used to living one way that switching stuff up is confusing.


----------



## Emerald87

I like traffic, means I can chat :p

I can still lay on my belly but then I wake up realising it feels funky


----------



## Emerald87

Got clinic this morning then have to do a presentation on eating disorders at midday. Boo. Busy day ahead if me. In the plus side I'm off to see family this weekend.


----------



## ashiozz

yay for family!! boo for university work >< did you at least get any decent pictures of Kaida to share with the family (And of course us;)) when you went to your scan?


----------



## Emerald87

They didn't give me pics. The printer was broken too...


----------



## Emerald87

Ok so this morning my GP laughed his arse off at "cervix looks closed" which was written on the ultrasound report (just got it). He said it sounds uncertain and the scans looked crappy. Oh well *mellowing* lets just see what happens...
Oh! Report says Kaida is 0lbs8oz now hehe. She's currently got her cute little bum on my cervix (breach).


----------



## ashiozz

they actually wrote "looks closed" ?? Eff that .. is your doctor asking for a second opinion?


----------



## Emerald87

Yep, exact words lol

"measuring 3cm in length and it looks closed"

He asked me to call my gynae today (which I will at lunch time) and ask what he thinks. My GP knows when it's beyond his speciality. It's hard though cuz my gynae is 100km away with no access to the scans.

How's little big tyler going? How's that rolling and smiling progressing?

Katie!!!! Is patrick smiling yet?


----------



## ashiozz

smiling is progressing , hes starting to do it a little but its not nearly as on demand as id like to see so we're still waiting, but hes doing good for 2 weeks.

He FINALLY went to sleep and has been for like 3 hours but now im awake. I hope he sleeps tonight.

Rolling, he can get onto his side from his back, it takes him about 3 movements and he only does it in his sleep, but he'll move his shoulder, then his middle, then his legs, and its odd to watch 0.o hes gaining strength in his neck still and really wants to control that huge head of his. 




tyler squee! 

Hes on sensitive formula now because he was quite fussy on the normal stuff, hes doing a lot better :)


----------



## ..katie..

patrick is smiling...real ones! theyre rare though...2 or 3 a day. <3


----------



## ashiozz

yayyy ... im sure they light his face up =)


----------



## ..katie..

they do! He looks all gerber baby instead of grumpy old man for a sec. I love it. I love grumpy old man too, but new stuff is fun!


my parents are gone. all week. Oh my god i'm left alone to take care of my own son. whoda thunk it.


Freaking out though. near panic attack. Iiiiiii have severe dependency issues. Oh boy. and in the two hours that they've been gone, I've already eaten more than I have my whole life.


----------



## ashiozz

you will do fine =) 

And you normally dont eat much anyways I bet, I know I forget to eat cuz of Tyler, so eating isnt that bad.


----------



## gigglebox

my diet consists of nutragrain bars and gushers, primarily. 

EMERALD I LOVE YOU DON'T RESENT ME 

Q___Q 

seriously, i love all you guys in a way only people who know each other on the internet can! you are my primary social interaction these days and i REALLY don't want to ever piss any of you off. ever.

i got a little video of des smiling and my annoying voice in the background! but my camera is about to die so i'll have to charge it before i upload it. he's also not smiling too much so i might have to attempt to get better squee first.

FORMULA. do you ladies suggest the sensitive stuff? how did you know your babies didn't like the normal stuff? des fusses with no seen cause a lot so i'm wondering if i should switch...he farts a good amount, too. 

but he's his father's son so...normal? lol


----------



## Emerald87

I love you too, I don't resent anyone. I was just proud of myself for being so calm this week and just needed an outburst last night.

I just ate dodgy chinese chicken from the hospital canteen - only time will tell if that was a catastrophic mistake lol. In my defence, I was really hungry.
What dodgy shit have you eaten? I want an example of during pregnancy and non-pregnancy :D


----------



## ashiozz

OH i have a good dodgy food example, my husband was NOT happy about this one.. but in October - we went to Disneyland, I was pregnant, but not showing yet and I wanted to see what halloween was like there, well we had to drive there overnight and we stop at a texico in California to refill the gas tank... I was starving, all they had were expired lunchables, I wasn't going to eat that... so whatd I Do? Made myself a sketchy gas station hotdog... omg.. mitch was ready to kill me.


I did not get sick off of it ;) So I lucked out.

nonpregnant I'm sure Ive eaten many sketchy foods, I got food poisoning one christmas eve off of a hamburger from waffle house.


Laura, I switched Tyler because he literally would not be awake without screaming and I was at my end, so I tried to orange sensetive semilac, he's doing a lot better, its always worth a try.

That and we tried gripe water too but that didnt go over well.


----------



## ashiozz

ALSO, I love you all too ;) **SQUISH**


----------



## Emerald87

I had my first stranger belly rubbing experience. It's a nurse at the hospital I've JUST MET and she said "now you don't have that big coat on, show me your bump". So I walked closer and she's like "Ohhhhh how cute" *GRABS* *RUBS* *COOS*
Lol.
I feel like I've graduated into the "real" pregnant women's club ;)

Ash, that's pretty dodgy eating hehehehe. So far so good, I haven't shat a river (although I'm starting to think that would be preferable than being bound up) nor have I felt nauseated etc. Thumbs up all around!!


----------



## ashiozz

Im fearless when hungry enough. lmao

Aww yay! I never got groped by strangers, just coworkers.. but if strangers started talking about my bump I usually gave them glares, so maybe I was intimidating as a prego? lmao

Tylers trying to sleep but having troubles sleepin :(


----------



## Emerald87

Restless bub is cute. Maybe not to you, but picturing him shuffling around makes me coo. I'm all clucky.


HELLO HAYS35 - don't think we're not watching you ;) say hi


----------



## ashiozz

you chased the stalker off lmao..

Hes just closing his eyes then openning them, then closing them again, hes at least not fussy, it is cute :)


----------



## ashiozz

did you talk to your gynecologist ? is he going to have you get a new scan?! 0.o I think its lame the equipment was so messed up at the last one.. sounds like it sucked.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> did you talk to your gynecologist ? is he going to have you get a new scan?! 0.o I think its lame the equipment was so messed up at the last one.. sounds like it sucked.

My gynae called me this evening. I told him the length and that it's likely closed. He said that's good news and now that I have a baseline he wants me in for another scan in ~1 week. He's still concerned if the contractions are "normal contractions" or "worrying contractions". He also told me to call the Mater for an appointment and not take no for an answer lol.
The best thing is, I don't have to be "psycho neurotic Emerald" to him, as he already listens to me. He said if a patient calls him with a concern, he makes sure he follows it up because if they're concerned, there's obviously something to be concerned about. He is the doctor I want to be like. I seriously love him (in a father-figure/mentor sorta way).
I'm completely mellow tonight. He always makes me feel better - funnily enough regardless of if he gives me good or bad news.

EDIT: I would kill for him to be an obs again... seriously... _kill_


----------



## Emerald87

Oh, and "psycho neurotic Emerald" is what I call myself as I'm very aware of my personality hehe (and I've recently had the honour of adding "too outgoing" to that thanks to Mr. Consultant) - so it wasn't a dig or anything at previous comments.

P.S. I know I was a bit upset this morning but seriously, thanks for your comments girls. I know I'm a bit over the top at times. I know you're just looking out for me and I do have to calm down sometimes *hugs*


----------



## ashiozz

**Squish** we just want to see you ENJOY carrying Kaida, because pregnancy realllly sucks, we all know it, but it sucks more with constant worry, I know that first hand, I know Laura does too :) 

<3


----------



## Emerald87

I have to admit, it hasn't been fun so far and I really want it to get fun. It was suppose to be a "beautiful time" but all it is is pimply skin, cramps, contractions, discomfort, gas, constipation and needing to wee :p Plus anxiety

I need some Sarah vibes. She's always so positive. I have so much admiration for her but she needs to stop being selfish and pass some awesomeness onto me ;)

11 days and I get Kaida Squee - IN 3D!!!!!!! Can't wait to see her beautiful face. I'll make sure I upload immediately when I get home :p


----------



## Emerald87

Speaking of Sarah, any FB updates on her little soldier?


----------



## Emerald87

LAURA - can you do me a favour? There's a lady who just got told her bubs has cystic hygroma (sp?) and no one has replied to her thread. Can you please work your magic?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gestational-complications/1013783-cystic-hygroma.html

She needs love. Thanks xxx


----------



## ashiozz

Sarah's baby is back on the ventilator but stable, she had jaundice but I think they turned the light off so i think that has gotten better, thats all Ive heard so far :)


----------



## ashiozz

Aww laura, I just read what you wrote that girl :) You're so helpful =) It is good that you had the experience you did with Des. I still see him as special because of all you went through and I admire how well you handled it all, I would have been a seriously bad mess. <3

Emerald, they tell you pregnancy is supposed to be magical, lmao, while you're pregnant it isn't.. I know =/ Its miserable, but yeah, there's SOME good moments, wait til you can SEE her move.. and it moves your tummeh, that part was awesome. I somewhat miss Tyler being in there sometimes :(


----------



## gigglebox

i miss the inside movement, too. the end of my 2nd tri was amazing. i felt ok, des was cleared of issues, i could still sleep enough, i could feel baby from the outside, and my sex drive was through the roof! hubs actually had to tell me to chill because i would attack him as soon as he came home from work lol

but pregnancy can really suck. so can infancy lol

i don't think i'll want to do this again...


----------



## ashiozz

Yeah Im not doing it again, Im not getting cut open again, and Im not having this many sleepless nights again. Tyler is worth it, but I couldnt put myself through it another time.. 

I had absolutely no sex drive all through pregnancy :(

Its getting easy to predict when Tyler will be awake and asleep. he slept from 12-2:00am and from 2:30ish-5:30 this morning.. now hes up.. probably will be til 9.. or he'll pull a yesterday and be awake til 11 ><


----------



## gigglebox

yay for predictable sleep patterns! des has one too...out from 11 ish (give or take a half hour) to 2ish, up for an hour, then down for 2 more. after that it's unpredictable; he may nap after a quick feed, or he's up for a few hours before napping again.

ok, MIL rant. because i'm seriously irritated!

so i know i've complained about little stuff before (like poking a hole in my bottle nipple)...but now i'm pretty irked.

she was supposed to take turns with my mom to watch Des while i worked. she agreed, then she got a job. fine, whatever, no biggie, it's part time so she could still help.

then she says "oh, btw, i'm going back to florida for the first couple weeks in June", which, of course, is when i'm starting work again. whatever, mom can handle a couple weeks.

so with mom having to help nina move, i knew this may cause some schedule conflicts with my job if i have to watch Des while MIL is in FL. so i asked her when she's going/coming back so i can let my job know. she writes back "this saturday until June 28th"

O_O

THAT IS NOT THE FIRST COUPLE WEEKS! THAT'S THE WHOLE DAMN MONTH!

what. the. fuck. so i express my obvious irritation to hubs and tell him he has GOT to figure out what's going on with her. at this point i'm really worried she's not even going to be able to help out as much as she originally said, which fucks everyone over. 

worse case scenario i'm going to have to look into home care which scares the living daylights out of me. 

AND. she's always late for every single thing she plans. today she is supposed to take care of Des for a little while I nap. she said she'd be here around 11-12. it's now almost 12:30. Des is currently napping...i'm worried she's not going to be able to stay long enough for me to sleep; i would have just napped the same time he was if i had known :(

honestly, i really like her as a person, but i can't help but feel a little annoyed with everything lately.


----------



## gigglebox

Ashley did you give your husband pity sex?

i know now my husband only had pity sex with me at the end. he admitted that i was pretty unattractive all large and swollen, and i don't blame him one bit! i was a beast!


----------



## gigglebox

ok she just texted me to say she's running late because she can't figure out her bread maker. :dohh:

at least she texted...even if it's 12:37...


----------



## ashiozz

She sounds like my brother in law 0.o


My mom kind of messed with our supposed plans for me to go back to work too, she said she was looking into moving out here, but then she decided she'd rather stay in FL and wants a beach house so she'd be the only one to watch Tyler besides daycare... Daycare is expensive and it scares me a lot.. my brother had a reallly bad time in daycare when he was really young.

Sex during pregnancy went like this, Mitch: Wanna have sex?!
Ash: Uh not really but if you want to then I guess we could.. *lays flat completely not enjoying it..*

Lmao...


----------



## gigglebox

ok, i have to write a retraction. the bottle cutting was out of desperation since des wouldn't stop crying. also shr type-o'd the date; she'll actually be back the 18th.

she's a sweet woman...just annoying at times. but so is everyone. 

[email protected] sex


----------



## ashiozz

Im glad the date was a typo! 


yeah, i had the opposite issue you did , Instead of Mitch finding me not attractive and thinking i looked like a house, he was ALL about the prego body 0.o 

I wanted to escape. lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, you asked me bout sensitive formula, I learned a trick today, you can put gas drops in formula to get rid of the foam, my sensitive formula is extremely foamy, but it helps reduce the foam (it got rid of it completely in his bottle tonight) but it also keeps him from getting gassy =)


----------



## Emerald87

Happy days. I left work early. Time for a dvd and study :)


----------



## ashiozz

YAY for leaving early. Was today a good day? How is Kaida doing in there?


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida inappropriately kicked the shit out of me this morning in my meeting. So we're talking about very serious issues such as child abuse and then all of a sudden I start smiling like an idiot at the end of the table. I quickly realised (by the way, at least 7 times) and pulled a serious face. The consultants probably think I have to be admitted to the mental health ward...


----------



## ashiozz

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kaida was committing a bit of mommy abuse during the talk, like "dont you dare abuse me, or I will kick the shit out of you ;)" 

:) She knew she was going to get you into trouble... lmao.. Hmm, Awkward moments for the win!


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> :) She knew she was going to get you into trouble... lmao.. Hmm, Awkward moments for the win!

Great... the little shit is already getting me in trouble. She's going to be an awful teenager!


----------



## Emerald87

18 weeks celebration! :happydance:

I might ask Colin out for dinner hehe


----------



## ashiozz

WOO! 2 weeks and you're half done! 

getting closer and closer to V-day ;)

I feel like just yesterday you were 12 weeks 0.o where the hell does the time go?


----------



## ashiozz

The teenage years scare the hell out of me. Have you not seen my son's face? He's going to be such a charmer! Im so terrified. He better not bring no skanks home.. -.-

I might die if he ever dates. For real.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL sorry honey, he's _going _to date. Just hope he's sensible and finds a lovely lady not much unlike yourself.
But who am I to talk? I'm picturing Kaida's first boyfriend as tattooed, pierced, dropped out at year 4 with a needle sticking out of his arm. Holy Shit.


----------



## ashiozz

Haha, If you only saw the guys i brought home..

I didn't have THAT bad of taste, I just liked older guys (surprise! I married a guy 10.5 yrs my senior.. lmao) 

But the one I was with the longest besides mitch was a drop out (he dropped out at 17) he had a son when he was 17 and had some tattoos (At that time he had 2 .. from what I gather I think he has three now)

... But he joined the army and had a stable job by the time we got together..
he was 22 and I was 16 0.o *innocent whistle* .. my parents liked him at first, but then he proved to be worthless.. So yeah, I Fear who my son will bring home.. I would be scared for Kaida too >< lmao girls like bad boys at that age..


----------



## ashiozz

if nothing else - we both married decent ppl - so if their tastes suck at first they willll get better =)


----------



## Emerald87

It's ok, we can organise arranged marriages between us. Kaida + Tyler. Oooohhhhhhhh.


----------



## Emerald87

Poor Kaida though, having Tyler's monster-sized babies.


----------



## ashiozz

I bet their children would be SO gorgeous, they'd glow no matter where they are 0.o like radiated amazing starlooking children. 

Hell yes.


----------



## Emerald87

GIANT gorgeous radiating model like children - with the longest legs ever.


----------



## ashiozz

HELLS YES.. Tylers legs are scary long -.- Kaidas are too. Theyd be so cute! lmao

Mr. Tyler is resisting sleep tonight.... >< I knew he would. he slept all afternoon.
s'okay, he let mommy have a nap earlier today.. apparently the need for sleep diminishes the longer you go without it 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

:( SLEEP TYLER! I wish I could come babysit him - you'd get sleep and I'd get extreme cute. Plus I'd meet my future son in law.


----------



## Emerald87

KATIE - when you come on, there has been an awful shortage of Patrick squee and I demand that is fixed in copious amounts immediately :D


----------



## Emerald87

And Lia. I want Kesslie squee too.


----------



## ashiozz

muahahaha, Im good and supply squee at least every few days ;)

Yes, I wish someone was here to help me too, actually.

I kind of broke down earlier with mitch, I was promised a vegas trip during my labor, so i went looking for hotels thinking we could do it for my bday, he said no :( 


I got upset because Ive spent 9+ months pregnant, not allowed to do anything fun, and now I spend all day and all night doing the mom thing, its rare that I get the chance to even brush my hair! I explained Id love a short break for my birthday because I cant just remain inside all the time doing nothing but taking care of Tyler. He asked if I was sure I wanted a kid 0.o? The fuck? Cuz I want a break when I Feel I deserve one at LEAST one short one esp after all I went through and how much work it took to get him into this world and hes asking if Im sure I wanted him. I nearly lost it but I explained how I felt, I Told him he doesn't get it, his life hasn;t been altered, Im the one living on 4 hours of sleep. Im the one that never sees sunlight. Im the one who carried him, my life's been altered since I saw the two lines on the stick and his has been the same. On the other side of that, Mitch told me he was jealous because he feels like he misses everything tyler does while hes at work. His example: Today I put tyler in his crib, he's got a wall mural I painted above the crib and he was staring and cooing at it today and making baby noises, it was really cute, I told mitch about it.. apparently his feelings got hurt because he wasn't here for it..

I know my life is completely different than it used to be, I can't just get breaks or do what I want whenever, and I'm cool with that, and I expected that, but if I could have just a short time to be normal again after all that I've been through, it would really give me something to look forward to =/

..It's not going to happen, so I just need to let it go =/ .. but I cried over it ... I Really hope that this all passes and Im not going to get a terrible case of postnatal depression, but I can see it happening.. guh


Most of the time Im happy, I love Tyler more than anything, but doing this on my own and realizing I don't have ANY Time ever for me, is whats scary...

I think once Im allowed to exercise it;ll get better, least I'll be able to work out and get my mind off of it all. 3 weeks and 2 days til then :)


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh ash, I know how you feel and thats totally normal, you do deservea break!!! 

And I need to carch up, but while im sitting here pumping I have a couple of questions real quick... 1: when does the damn swelling go away in my feet??? They are so freakingchubby and they hurt! :( 
And 2: ....shit I can't remember 2. I thunk it was about pumping....crap. 

Lizzie is doing good, made some progress over the past couple days: no longer has the light in her (yippee!!) And working hard toward breathing on her own! Ok I think my boobies are done pumping nkw.... Be back at 5!!


----------



## Emerald87

Wanting some time out doesn't mean you don't love your son with everything. It is frustrating that Mitch doesn't exactly see the issue - yep, everything changed from those two lines. Not just activities but mitch hasn't had to change his eating, drinking and f-ing sleeping positions.
Yes, the fact is with him being out of the house and not carrying the baby for 9 months means he's going to miss out on things. But he's not missing out on functioning.
Just because you're a Mum doesn't mean you're not human. You need to brush you hair, shower etc. Yes, Tyler is now your priority but just because something is a priority doesn't make it a 24/7 chore. He's a commitment, not a chore and being a good Mum means you need a break. Hell, it's not like you're one of these women that says "ok, I'm bored" *leaves kid on floor, goes interstate for weeks*
If you do notice any of the post-natal depression symptoms, get help sooner rather than later. Some doctor prescribed time out might make Mitch think for a moment.


Sorry to go O/T but Kaida is giving me my first uncomfortable kicks. She's going for my intestines on my left and every single kick is making me jump.


----------



## Emerald87

SARAH! BEAUTIFUL LADY! Hope Lizzie is well. Glad to hear the light is off and thus the jaundice is resolving.

Get someone to massage your feets - maybe it'll help with the swelling :)

When do you get discharged from hospital?


----------



## ashiozz

hoping4girl said:


> Oh ash, I know how you feel and thats totally normal, you do deservea break!!!
> 
> And I need to carch up, but while im sitting here pumping I have a couple of questions real quick... 1: when does the damn swelling go away in my feet??? They are so freakingchubby and they hurt! :(
> And 2: ....shit I can't remember 2. I thunk it was about pumping....crap.
> 
> Lizzie is doing good, made some progress over the past couple days: no longer has the light in her (yippee!!) And working hard toward breathing on her own! Ok I think my boobies are done pumping nkw.... Be back at 5!!


You had a csection right? And Im assuming they pumped you full of fluids which is similar to myself : It took my feet a week to get back to normal after I left the hospital.. so uh, the only tip i have is drink a lot of water, the more you drink the less you retain. It really works :)


----------



## Emerald87

At least she's stopped kicking my cervix (which she was going to town on earlier this arvo)


----------



## ashiozz

haha your jumping bean seems way more violent than mine ever was.. this is hopefully a good sign , shes going to be a handful though i bet ;)


Yeah, I just want like 3 days, out of town, just me and him having fun.. and he brought up money, I said Id go back to work? He said hed rather me be home with Tyler..

So basically, Im in a rough position, I get to hear about our lack of money, but I can't contribute because he won't let me go back and if I do we have nowhere to put tyler but daycare with strangers, neither one of us is okay with that... but if I dont go back I basically am stuck at home having zero fun until he's old enough for me to go back -.-

Rock.and.a.hard.place.

I don't know if it's depression or if I have valid reasons to be upset to the point of crying, Im more frustrated because I can't make mitch understand.. to top it off he kind of lacks empathy, or he can't show it anyways.. sometimes communicating with him is difficult.. hes an aspie and I am not.. so I've learned how to communicate over the years and he's gotten better at it too, but sometimes I cannot make him see it eye to eye. 

He knows I love Tyler, because when he asked if I was sure I wanted a kid and I got pissed he told me he knows I love him and that wasn't his concern.. he's just asking questions.

=/ guh. I just want our relationship back to how it was when I could tell him anything, but lately when it comes to my feelings Im afraid to say anything, and he's really all I have in AZ.. everyone else I love is in Ohio =/ which makes it even harder.

Im sorry for being a downer, I want to be happy now.. Tylers kind of falling asleep.. he keeps moving in his sleep... but he sleeps like me with his elbows out :) it makes me smile.


----------



## Emerald87

Hey! It's ok to feel down; we're here for you so vent away.

Your relationship will never be the same - there's a 3rd party now and things will change. However you should still be able to share your feelings with him - but I know how you feel (sort of); with all my paranoia I've overwhelmed Colin and I've had to start holding back with him which I've never done before. It's really hard.
I think once you get some good sleep and some time out things will at least feel a little better if not be much, much better.
Mitch needs some perspective but I'm not sure how to give him some. Can you just book a couple of day away and he can like it or lump it? I'm sure you can get somewhere heavily discounted motels somewhere even if it's close. Do you have voucher websites or the like? Have you tried the wotif website?
Mitch may temporarily have a spack but he'll get over it and will love the time with his wife. I never usually suggest such things (I'm like you and always come to agreements rather than just going behind each other's back) but maybe this is one of those times you need to think about you. It's been 10 months since you've had you time. I think it's time to get a couple of days back. Eat soft cheeses, drink wine. Find and eat the dirtiest kebab or hotdog you can find.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao @ the hot dog comment, He offered to fly me to FL to see my mom, I told him he didnt get it, I did see cheap deals for vegas, but he wasnt willing, I have some money his mom gave to get the back yard taken care of (but Im determined to finish the back yard myself because spending money on that thing is ridiculous, its a small space) .. she said if I do it to spend it on whatever I want, his gramma also sent me 100 bucks, so I have a little money, We'll see when my bday is closer what happens, its not til September. Thats exactly how I explained it to him too, that I spent 10 months pregnant and now the whole time Tylers been out and the whole time all my focus has been on Tyler, I wanna let go and think about ME for once, I Dont do that often, even pre-prego. I'm normally thinking about everyone else. I know the relationship will be different due to a baby, but being able to communicate should NEVER be different, and that's dangerous. I don't want us to stop loving each other because we can't talk to each other, or because I resent him because his life hasnt changed, or because we're sleeping separated for a while -.-.. or because of lack of money, it's more strain than we have ever experienced.. we're strong but I don't know HOW strong and finding out scares me. 

Blah, I just don't know. 

Im glad Sarah informed me this is normal, or I'd feel crazy right now.


..HES ASLEEP! HOLY HELL! Imma catch some Z's while I have a shot.


----------



## Menelly

LOL, happy page 666!! :) My dad is in town from oregon so I've been busy, I still <3 you all.


----------



## Emerald87

Demonic page!!!

You're right Ash, it gets scary when communication changes and having a baby shouldn't do that. Hopefully it's just hormones on both your parts (it's been proven new dads get fluctuations) and things will resolve. I'm holding out for that to happen here too.


----------



## gigglebox

hello my lovliest of ladies! 

em--your wildly active little girl makes me wonder how she's going to be when born! i bet she's going to be a flailing little ball of cute :D

which reminds me, Des has a new nickname: Mr. Flails. also Kick Stand. also Chubby Cheeks, but I think I might have to pass that one off to Tyler.

Ashley & Emerald, i know you both want to withdrawl to save your husbands, but now is the time to be open and brutally honest if you want to save yourself some stress. Em--voicing your concerns is going to help you get them out, and sometimes it's best to have the person we love most tell us it'll be OK. Same to you Ashley, you have got to let him know exactly how you feel, and don't hold back. Don't be an uber bitch, but forget about how it'll make him feel for one moment and let yourself vent to him. Tell him that though you know it's irrational, you are resenting him and his life style at present. Tell him you're frustrated that he doesn't get it. But before you do that, you are going to have to ask yourself what it is exactly you want out of the conversation. If you want him to let you go to Vegas, tell him exactly that. Or tell him you just need him to assure you it will all be OK...men need things spelled out for them and I think you're going to have to do just that. Especially the aspie men ;) and even then, sometimes they need a reminder again in the future.


----------



## gigglebox

sarah i'm excited for you! give us some photo updates when you can!


----------



## ashiozz

I have already vented to him, and told him he doesnt understand and it frustrates me, he asked what i wanted him to do to fix it, i told him I wanted him to understand and not act like its wrong for me to want to have a break and be a normal person even if it is just for a few days just ONCE this year because I havent had it in so long. He told me it isnt wrong and then felt bad because he did promise me, so he asked how much money we would need. I Did the female thing and told him to forget about it, and that I should just go back to work and make the money for myself to go do whatever I want like Im used to. Thats when he told me he'd rather me be with Tyler.. so I basically got nothing out of the conversation other than "I know you'd like a break and I know you wish you could feel normal, but it's not going to happen"...

...I did tell him I was also jealous that his life hasn't changed, and this is the reason he doesnt quite understand. He acts like I get a billion naps a day- I definitely dont, I live on 4 hours of sleep because Tyler is on the sun schedule -- He woke up at 3:45 for food , I got him passed out by 4:15-- but like clockwork EVERY DAY he was up at 5 and not going back to sleep, so we're awake. 

His only nap he takes is usually around 9 or 10 

then he goes back to sleep about 6pm and wakes up only for food between then and 5am, the issue with that is im not tired til 11pm.. If I could pass out about 9.. it'd be all gravy, Im going to work on that.

Mitch did offer to take the night shift on weekends, AND offered to leave the room like I have to, but I told him that's not necessary since it isnt like Im getting up to go to work.


----------



## ashiozz

I think mostly the only way I could get him to understand how I feel or what Im going through would be to get him pregnant, let him do all the things for that kid that Im doing alone for Tyler while my life stays how it was, and then ask him what its like. Hes not the type who can put himself in someone elses shoes.. i think I just need to take the time to make myself feel better, and confide in someone other than him, because telling him how I feel only makes him feel like I'm unhappy being a mom and thats not the situation... ive explained it tons of different ways but he still doesnt understand - sooo Im letting it go fir now and hopefully it gets better on the inside for me.


----------



## gigglebox

i'm so sorry :hugs: well we're all here if you ever need to vent to a few ladies that DO understand!

i think what helped hubs "get it" a little better was when a coworker friend of his explained it to him. maybe mitch needs to hear it from another dude?

totally off topic, have any of you seen that pampers commercial with all the babies? "whether she's planned...or not." and so on? i love that commercial! so cute. that is all.


----------



## ashiozz

I saw that one!! I thought it was really cute too

My Tyler has a concrete sleep schedule that is kind of irritating. lol I got him to sleep at 4 and thought "SWEET, He needs no food til 8 he'll be asleep til then..."

Uh no, Like everyday, hes up at 5am.. now its 7 and hes still awake..

-.- no nap for me til probably around 11, s'okay, hes a good baby, least hes quietly awake.

Hows Des doing today??


----------



## gigglebox

he's doing ok. we are transitioning to the sensitive formula so i hope we see some improvement with his fussiness. you're right about the foam! my goodness there's a ton! i actually opened the bottle and had a taste yesterday hoping it wasn't soap bubbles! :lol:

anyway..he really enjoys sitting up. sometimes it's the only thing that chills him out. i'm currently having trouble with this flat head thing :( i'm trying to get him to lay on the other side but he hates it!


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I love you too, I don't resent anyone. I was just proud of myself for being so calm this week and just needed an outburst last night.
> 
> I just ate dodgy chinese chicken from the hospital canteen - only time will tell if that was a catastrophic mistake lol. In my defence, I was really hungry.
> What dodgy shit have you eaten? I want an example of during pregnancy and non-pregnancy :D

i eat dodgy everything, generally. if its in someone else's fridge, i'll eat it.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Laura, I switched Tyler because he literally would not be awake without screaming and I was at my end, so I tried to orange sensetive semilac, he's doing a lot better, its always worth a try.
> 
> That and we tried gripe water too but that didnt go over well.

i switched because patrick would clench up, scream in obvious pain, and fart and seem better. also, he had terrible explosive runny poo that stunk awfully.


----------



## gigglebox

poor gassy babies :( how long did it take you guys to see a difference in the babies?

picking up a jogging stroller today :) $50 for the stroller + infant seat...also has a plug for an ipod to play from speakers in the stroller! thanks craigslist!


----------



## ..katie..

wow-went and took a nap. naps rock.

Very near instant change...similac orange owns my life, if they'd like it.


----------



## ashiozz

Same as KAtie, almost instantly he was less fussy. Hes doing really great on it


----------



## ashiozz

haha, I just realized my last comment called him less fussy, so what does he do today? Spend an hour yelling at me, So finally and even though hes eaten an hour before screaming at me, I went to make him a bottle, I came back, and hes asleep! WTF? Imma scream at mommy til she walks away, then, Imma sleep.

-.- Boys...


----------



## Emerald87

Katie, how are you lovely?

I demand old man squee


----------



## Emerald87

I took the day off. I didn't tell anyone. I'm a rebel.


----------



## ashiozz

muahahaha. yes, you tell the man to stuff it ;) Im proud Emerald!

I think we do need Patrick squee, esp since hes starting to smile, just sayin.


----------



## gigglebox

ash--des did that to me night before last at 3am :dohh:

em--what will you do while playing hooky today?


----------



## ashiozz

haha Laura, Jules told me cassie does that a lot too.
I sent a pic of him asleep to his daddy with a txt saying "This is your son after screaming at mommy for an hour, for god knows what reason.."

lmao, He sent back "isn't he just so cute?!" -.- yes, when his face is red and hes SCREAMING at me and looks like a demon from hell, my first thought is "omg, he's so damn cute!" 

-.- but now that he did it, it is a little cute lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, I had a dream you got a facebook 0.o it was weird.. why must you invade my dreams?

Lmao, in other news, SARAH posted a pic of her baby with a bow in her hair! Lizzie looks adorable, I told her she must get back online and share here for you too ;) 

Last I heard they were weaning her off of the ventilator again =) She seems to be doing pretty good, little fighter chick :)


----------



## Emerald87

She's a strong little 'un isn't she?

I'm going to sit around, try to study, talk to you guys, do some washing and pack to go interstate this arvo. I also may sleep, as I'm still very tired. Either way most of the day will involve my feet up.

Oh Ash, was your dream a hint? ;) Couldn't I be in your dream attending our kids' wedding :p


----------



## ashiozz

Haha that'd be a cute dream!! They will be married by 5 yrs old 0.o lmao just like wayyy back in the day.

Their children better have aussie accents.


----------



## Emerald87

Hrm... maybe we should give them a different accent all together. I like the Irish accent. Or an upper class pommy (English) accent would be amusing.
You don't want them to have an Aussie accent... _mate_.


----------



## ashiozz

K, On behalf of Sarah: She can't get on to the forum without her computer: SO 

LIZZIE!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

She's so adorable!! And she's grown from the last shot!!!

I do love that bow. Simply adorable.

She looks well - that's good news.


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh, Kaida will never sleep as a newborn. She's attacking my insides lol.


----------



## ashiozz

By the time theyre almost done, if you notice her kicking more at night, that'll be when shes awake in the beginning, Ty was like that ><

Now he sleeps but only til 5am. after 5am its up time.

Thankfully he gives me naps during the day =)


----------



## Emerald87

She's asleep now. Kind of a nice break - I love her kicking but 1/ it distracts me and 2/ sometimes it makes me jump like crazy.
I'm loving her so much more each day. It's really scary.

OH OH, good news. I forwarded my report to my gynae. My gynae called my GP who called the Mater Hospital who booked me in for an appointment with the big important maternal-foetal medicine specialist consultant. They're concerned my cervix went from 4cm at 12 weeks to 3cm at 17/18 weeks and they're going to monitor me. Unfortunately my appointment is a week away; but from what I can gather, not too much will happen in a week if I take it easy. They said they'll do a *proper *scan with a person who can actually interpret it properly.


----------



## ashiozz

YAY!! 

Yeah, it being shorter was odd to me too.. mine stayed super long though the whole time so Im not sure whats normal **has a cervix made of steel**

I hope that appointment goes well! But yes, Take it easy, its entirely possible youll have to take it easy til 37 weeks, too .. so be prepared. Though I hope all is okay and there isnt anything to worry about =) I know Kaida will be ok.

I know what you mean about distractions from baby kicks, I remember working, and I worked over the phone and I'd feel tyler give a huge shove at my tummeh, It made me so distracted I could hardly function sometimes at work.

The bigger she gets, the worse that will get, but when she's out, you're going to miss it :(


----------



## Emerald87

Hopefully my cervix is made of steel, it's just a little shorter than average :p


----------



## ashiozz

never know, it could be ;) Its weird to hope for steel cervix, just hope it softens around 37 weeks.. as long as shes not so huge she cant fit lower to help dilate you, youll be fine, thats what happened with Tyler apparently ><

I need to box and send his newborn stuff, hes also growing out of his 0-3 month stuff and hes only 3 weeks old!! guhhhh


----------



## Emerald87

Awwwwwwwwwwwww :( Big boy! Growing so quickly. I've got a whole lot of NB clothes and I'll be heart broken if she's too big for her little dresses hehe. Me thinks she'll fit it though given the risk of preemie.

Shit. It's 11am. I should eat something and get a drink BRB.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao, remember to eats silly! Yes, hopefully she will fit NB clothes, I feel ripped off, I didnt get to see him in SO MANY cute outfits :(


----------



## hoping4girl

I can get on, I just can't post pics :) so thanks so much ash!!!


----------



## Emerald87

I has eated-ed. It wasn't very yummy :( I want Colin to come home and get me food. I'm suppose to be "resting" ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Hello gorgeous! How are you progressing?


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida is awake again lol


----------



## ashiozz

lmao Kaida loves you =)... 

I know when I got REALLY Swollen is when mitch started being tons of help with getting me stuff, so Im sure Colin will do great since the doc said to be careful =) hes a good guy =)


SARAH!!! You're welcome <3 I Figured Emerald would want to see how Lizzie is doing since she looks so good!


----------



## gigglebox

sarah she's precious! i'm so glad she's doing well.emerald, do enjoy your sleep while you still can! for me, it's what i miss most about my non-mom life.

ash-carter's 3 months clothes are great :thumbup: des can't fit in babies'r'us or gerber brand 3 and 0-3 months; too small. but carter's works perfect. they sell them at babies'r'us. they look long and skinny but they stretch to fit.


----------



## Emerald87

I haven't slept. Instead I've been an idiot and trawled the internet for information regarding cervical length... whoops.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> sarah she's precious! i'm so glad she's doing well.emerald, do enjoy your sleep while you still can! for me, it's what i miss most about my non-mom life.
> 
> ash-carter's 3 months clothes are great :thumbup: des can't fit in babies'r'us or gerber brand 3 and 0-3 months; too small. but carter's works perfect. they sell them at babies'r'us. they look long and skinny but they stretch to fit.

Those are all he can wear , too, that's what hes been wearing since he came home.. they also sell them at walmart :) but those are ALL he can fit.


----------



## ashiozz

Tylers cord came off!! Scared the shit out of me, found it in his clothes 0.o YUCKY


----------



## Emerald87

LOL I bet you're relieved though - didn't you have like a morbid fear of that thing?


----------



## ashiozz

I still do. Do you know some moms keep that thing? WHY? Why would you keep that? I couldnt do it, it was too gross. I screamed :(

Hes a little oozy but according to Dr. Google thats normal so Imma just keep it clean and hope it heals up well.


----------



## Emerald87

Hehehe I think my Mum still has mine in a little pewter container.

I'm cranky. I've had too many contractions this afternoon for my liking and some have actually been painful. I'm going to monitor a bit longer.


----------



## ashiozz

:( If you have more than four an hour here youre supposed to call your ob gyn.. is it like that there?


----------



## Emerald87

Erm, sort of. You would think so but I've already had about 7-10 this hour yet I'd usually get dismissed anyway. I also don't have a private OBs to call and if I call the maternal centre they tell me to go to ED because they don't wanna know me until 20 weeks. I'll just wait it out, it just might be one of my "bad" days.


----------



## ashiozz

:( thats crap. Im sorry its like that there =/ IDK what they do here this early either, I know there was one story i read on here about a woman who had her cervix sewn shut a few times and the doctors kept refusing to do anything to stop her labors until she finally fought back for like ever, her baby was still born early and she didn't make it, but i was really proud of how she stood up for herself. I Can't remember her screen name or the thread though =/


----------



## ashiozz

and she was in the states, they basically kept telling her that until Vday they wont help.


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh that's what I get here "there's nothing we can do" bla bla bla. When I know there is shit they can do including the cerclage if my cervix thins.
No contractions for 20 mins. Looks like it's calming down. :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

thats good =) you should lay ith your feet up and make colin your slave :)


----------



## Emerald87

Lol Colin is sadly working late again. Then we're going interstate. I have no slave - I'm all alone :(


----------



## ashiozz

You need one of these https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_N40sTNhyGp0/TM49WQsI4PI/AAAAAAAAAS4/UE-MbiS_lMc/s1600/asimo.jpg

You should demand insurance cover it ;) lmao.. That'd be soo spensive, i want one.


----------



## gigglebox

hello 5am...my old friend.

i don't know how i'm going to do this and work :( i'm already miserable with this lack of sleep thing...

emerald i'm glad they slowed. do you have any theories on what's causung them? could crazy legs in there be kicking your cervix to set it off?


----------



## gigglebox

btw honda spent YEARS getting asimo to walk. evidently the ability to walk on two limbs is so super complex.

honda also had him looking more human-like but studies show people are creeped out by that sort of thing lol


----------



## ..katie..

so its 3:29 am. i am glaring at patrick. he is glaring at me. i've spent the past hours begging him/demanding that he shut the fuck up, he has spent that time not shutting the fuck up.

seriously i hate this fussy baby shit. there is NO point in yelling and he just doesnt see my point of view.

i am tired and i want my mom back home now. i may call and scream at her incoherently. full circle this shit.


----------



## gigglebox

i'm sorry katie :( inconsolable yelling is the WORST. have you tried shaking him?

just kidding


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> btw honda spent YEARS getting asimo to walk. evidently the ability to walk on two limbs is so super complex.
> 
> honda also had him looking more human-like but studies show people are creeped out by that sort of thing lol


lmao, I got to see Asimo at Disneyland, they have a demo there .. I fell in love with him though <3


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i'm sorry katie :( inconsolable yelling is the WORST. have you tried shaking him?
> 
> just kidding

Does it make me a horrible human being if this made me laugh?

=/

Im sorry Katie, My son seems only inconsolable during the daytime and that alone drives me nuts, but he sleeps pretty good at night these days, I got a whole week with him sleeping his usual 11-2 and 2:30-5 and then up with the sun. 

I hate how they just yell at you, and you have no idea why or how to fix it but they spend hours screaming, but watch, the second you walk away to get him food, he'll pass out. Tyler does that shit, I HATE that. Makes me wanna call him a troll.


----------



## gigglebox

lol silly troll babies!

it was supposed to be funny, so i'm glad you laughed and didn't call social services instead.

if tyler is anything like des, and he seems to kinda be sometimes, that first stretch will get a little longer...in theory. des' did...i just wish that break it the middle could be eliminated!


----------



## ashiozz

hes really odd, his stretches during his daytime naps are longer than that first stretch at night, I dont think he likes his bassinet though cuz he tosses and turns in it , he doesnt do that in his swing..Im kind of wondering if I should move him to his crib but then that makes me nervous =/ Cuz I dont fit in his room with him :(

The break in the middle isnt too bad because he falls asleep for me within a half an hour of waking up so Im ok with that


----------



## gigglebox

giant baby squee! look at this little chunkster; daddy put him in his first two piece after his bath.
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks 024.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashiozz

cuuuute! Tyler was in an actual outfit once for his doctors appt and i didnt take pics of it :( He had plaid overalls on, it was adorable..

Des has a buddha belly it is adorable. Tylers torso is long and skinny but hes got rolls on his arms and he has thick legs, thats where his weight is i thinks

Giant babies for the win! I love it. look at all his hair. Has he needed a haircut yet? He'll be the first of all the babies for that. lmao


----------



## gigglebox

lol right! he does have a lot of hair. he's got this little tuff of hair on the back of his lower neck, but i don't want to cut it :( the top of his head is hairy, and then the front is thinned and the back side (where his head rests) is short and thin...not quite balding, but getting there. basically his hair "style" is pretty goofy lol

he also has the weird fat wrinkle on his thigh, where no wrinkle should ever exist, except on giant and mega babies lol; also that obscure wrinkle on his lower arm.

thought i'd add a little more squee to the thread :D yup, second picture has will smith in the background lol
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









7 weeks 008.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashiozz

aww.. I Would take pics of tyler but right now hes too busy yelling at me. this is about typical of 3:30pm. I think hes waiting for daddy, he gets to this point where he screams at me for an hour or so, doesnt want anything, just yells at me.. Guh.. Mitch can come rescue me at any time now =/

I like his arm wrinkles :) Des is cute :) Even if his hair style is a lil funky.. Hes a trendsetter ;) lmao 

Tylers hairs getting really long in the back 0.o

He gets to go see gramma today, because mommy needs a big cardboard box from there to pack all of his newborn stuff for my cousin :( Its very very sad :(

OH YEAH! IDK if I mentioned but when you had told me the carters clothes fit des well, HAve you tried the disney clothes? Those fit Tyler well too :)


----------



## gigglebox

des owns exactly 2 disney shirts, they do fit well! i still prefer carter's though, but that's admittedly because i hate mickey shit. even though he's in a mickey onesie at this very moment.


----------



## gigglebox

lia! you've been so quiet! come socialize


----------



## gigglebox

this thread has been slow and it's making me sad :( 

the bottoms of my toes kind of have rounded points. hubs says they look like they're dripping. he makes fun of them. we just recently discovered des has my drippy toes :haha: however the shape of them and the way the second toe is longer than the first is all hubs.

i like the combo feet. i like picking out the features we contributed. des has my lips which i'm super happy about since it's my favorite feature about myself.

...and how do you ladies feel about this?


----------



## ashiozz

The thread being slow makes me sad too, but i think its cuz Lia's been busy and so has Sarah and Katie is alone with patrick so theres most of our ppl there so hopefully it picks up.. I DONT WANNA LOSE YOU GUYS!!

Des feet sound cute... The first thing mitch checked was Tylers toes. I have a longer second toe than my big toe, Tyler and Mitch don't :( So he has Mitchs feet


----------



## Menelly

My Daddy was in town this week. I was busy entertaining him. :) Was happy to see him!

He went home today, so I should be back a bit more. <3 Missed you guys.


----------



## ashiozz

LIA! We missed you too woman ;) 

Its a three day weekend for my Mitch!!!


----------



## gigglebox

we miss you too lia!

i first saw des' toes on an ultrasound and immediately noticed the second long toe...but i'm the opposite, i feel like that is the freakier foot lol; i think we're just partial to however our own feet are.


----------



## ashiozz

I KNOW it is the freaky foot gene... however, I like to say that I am highly evolved. These toes can write, and throw shit. ;) Im proud.

AND it is a sign of leadership. ;) lmao


----------



## ..katie..

my ring toe on both my feet curve inward. I hate them.
Patrick has my chin, lips, and nose. He also has my hands. He has tyson's everything else, including attitude lmao.


GAH SO MUCH TO DOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gigglebox

my ring toe also curves inward...and my pinky toe does it even more so. it also has the world's smallest pinky toenail and every time i get a pedicure, without fail, the nail ladies (whatever they're called...nail techs?) comment on it.

i think noses change, don't they? if not Des either has mine or hubs' dad's.


----------



## gigglebox

katie when are your parents coming back? how are you holding up?

cue the start of my last week of leave :/


----------



## gigglebox

Des is zonked waaaaaaaaaay early tonight :( i'm concerned!


----------



## ashiozz

I dont think noses chang,, tyler has mitchs nose and toes and my everything else :) i love his cheeeeks =)


----------



## gigglebox

yessss! new photo! ash i love it!


----------



## ashiozz

why thank you <3 I love my squishy lil big man. :)


----------



## ..katie..

ASH! CUTE!

My parents come home tomorrow. I am holding up well. Right now, my baby is in green river and I am not. I came home and slept. I slept too long. Now i'm panicking and trying to wake up and interneting.


----------



## ashiozz

why are you panicking? Im glad you've survived the week :)


----------



## Menelly

And today was my son's birthday party. Mostly a success. Although I love how his family members, who knew me for 11 years when I was married to my ex, acted like they had no clue who I was when I said hi. Classy. Me and the ex are still friends, but apparently the extended family thinks I'm scum. :(


----------



## ashiozz

oh wow. Im sorry Lia.. Did he have a good time? What'd you guys do for his birthday?

Did you get supercute pics of him with Kesslie during? 

And can we punch his family in their faces..?


----------



## Menelly

Tyler had a blast. We always have his party at this local nickel arcade. He got to play lots of games, and got a spiderman cake, so it was pretty good. :)

Nah, no punching necessary... mostly cause I look at them and go "Thanks GOD we're not related anymore!" 

I cannot believe my little boy is fourteen now. :( Where the HELL has the time gone. Seriously, get all your loves and hugs and cuddles now... I had to practically beg for a goodbye hug when it was time to go. LOL. He was all "mom! We're in public!"


----------



## ashiozz

Lia, I am dreading the day when I go to give my little munchkin a hug and he tells me he's too big for that. My heart will seriously shatter into a million pieces, and Im going to have to respect his wishes and not get my hugs :(.. AND Imma have to hide that Im upset so as not to make him feel bad. 

I've put a lot of thought into that, so Im smothering him with love now.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm hoping I have a relationship with kaida similar to the one I've got with my mum, we walked around the supermarket yesterday with arms around each other :)
Hopefully just without the me being frustrating to her like mum is to me at times lol


----------



## ashiozz

of course youre going to frustrate her from time to time... thats nature.. but she will alllways still love you silly.. my mom and i are the same =)


----------



## Emerald87

This kid has been awake ALL day almost non-stop. At the moment she has a firm foot right in my bladder and is kicking up a storm.
Yesterday she scared be because she barely moved. She's making up for it now - I think it's my fault as I've had sugary drinks all day including fanta and red cordial. Hopefully she decides to sleep when I do or it's going to be a hellish night - just like you guys!!! LOL not quite.
Sleep time, I'll chat to you guys tomorrow.

ACK - stop kicking me!!! Or at least change positions!


----------



## Emerald87

Ash that's a gorgeous photo BTW. It shows his cheeks off :D


----------



## gigglebox

hi emerald!

so i get to my lap top this morning and my j key is missing. wtf, dogs? one of them also knocked it off my couch the other day and now it has a big crack in the corner and doesn't close right. it kind of jams.

terrible sleep last night. i'm ust going through the motions today...have a headache...i got a solid 3 hours and that was it. after that it was incredibly restless 2 hour spurts. i think Des' stomach is/was bothering him again. i also had/have some hubby resentment when i was up at 2-something, and again at 4-something, and he was up playing video games. by choice.

but that's ok, 'cause he's got at least 4 hours of babysitting coming his way so i can sleep. :D

jjjjjjjjjj <---found the key; that was me sticking it back to the board.


----------



## Emerald87

Laura, you're an amazing woman. I would have killed colin if I was up with bubs and walked out to find him on diablo 3 or something. Shit + fan. Just for that, score yourself 6 hrs free time :D


----------



## gigglebox

lol right! men :dohh:

i am terrified of work again...i think i'm going to be the one still getting up. hubs was offended when i told him that...and he's right to be offended since i haven't given him a chance to fail yet...

we'll see.

in the meantime, i got some smile squee video! also working on giggle screeching squee on the changing table, but i don't know how that will go...please stand by...


----------



## gigglebox

warning: annoying encouraging mom voice 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7Fvxq3Kiak&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Menelly

I tried to play it, Laura, but it tells me "this video is private" and I can't watch. :( 

Now I'm sad cause I wanted Des squee.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> hi emerald!
> 
> so i get to my lap top this morning and my j key is missing. wtf, dogs? one of them also knocked it off my couch the other day and now it has a big crack in the corner and doesn't close right. it kind of jams.
> 
> terrible sleep last night. i'm ust going through the motions today...have a headache...i got a solid 3 hours and that was it. after that it was incredibly restless 2 hour spurts. i think Des' stomach is/was bothering him again. i also had/have some hubby resentment when i was up at 2-something, and again at 4-something, and he was up playing video games. by choice.
> 
> but that's ok, 'cause he's got at least 4 hours of babysitting coming his way so i can sleep. :D
> 
> jjjjjjjjjj <---found the key; that was me sticking it back to the board.

Hubby resentment must be in the air today. I went to bed at 1am.. Hubby did good and woke up at 3am to feed Tyler, at 6 I got up to feed him, at 9 I handed Mitch the bottle to feed him again (HIS TURN DAMNIT) and he got upset? I was like "I woke up at 6 and I went to bed at 1, you fed him at 3, its your turn" and he goes "Well I fed the cats last AND took out the trash" "uh so our son is a chore? Nice." "well you treated him that way by saying its my turn" "... yes, when you are home I expect you to SHARE the responsibility with me, which is much nicer than I COULD and SHOULD be, I Could make you do it all, because I Do it all when Im home and I let you sleep during the week. If I ask for help when you're home you should WANT to help"....

-.- so he fed tyler but he didnt even pick him up to do it.... =/ 

THEN he brought him out here to play with him, as soon as he got fussy he handed him off to me... -.- .. All I did was give him a pacifier and he passed out, so whatever.

guh *Frustration*

Glad you found your J key :) .. My dogs been getting into things he KNOWS hes not supposed to have lately =/ its irritating, I think hes jealous.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> I tried to play it, Laura, but it tells me "this video is private" and I can't watch. :(
> 
> Now I'm sad cause I wanted Des squee.

Same issue here


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> This kid has been awake ALL day almost non-stop. At the moment she has a firm foot right in my bladder and is kicking up a storm.
> Yesterday she scared be because she barely moved. She's making up for it now - I think it's my fault as I've had sugary drinks all day including fanta and red cordial. Hopefully she decides to sleep when I do or it's going to be a hellish night - just like you guys!!! LOL not quite.
> Sleep time, I'll chat to you guys tomorrow.
> 
> ACK - stop kicking me!!! Or at least change positions!


Emerald, I can honestly say I Sleep better not pregnant than I did pregnant. Im not sure if the other ladies feel the same.. it might be because Tyler has been REALLY Good for over the past week about sleeping at night, and pregnant I was seriously up every hour to pee, so now Im only up once every 3 hours instead.

Also thanks for complimenting the picture! pretty sure every pic of him shows his cheeks off.. he has amazing cheeks. lmao

I hope Kaida let you sleep :)


----------



## gigglebox

ok let's try again
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7Fvxq3Kiak&feature=BFa&list=HL1338158499


----------



## gigglebox

ash i'm so sorry mitch is being a butt. men can be SO frustrating! i wish i knew what you could do to make him realize how much you are dealing with, how tough the kid can be, and why he needs to pitch in and not bitch about it.

men. they think they're tough but these guys wouldn't last 24 hours taking care of their own kids!


----------



## gigglebox

katie--how it tyson doing now?

emerald--when is your next appointment? when do we get some scan squee? i also would love an updated popped belly picture!looking at your ticker makes me realize how long this thread had been going and how fast time flies. you were in the first tri when we all "met" you! you're going to be in the third before we know it!

ah, regarding sleep...waking up every hour sucked but i think it's worse now. i mean, i didn't get a lot of deep sleep pregnant, but now it's like i get woken from deep sleep all the time and it leaves me exhausted constantly.

in conclusion, i can't wait until Des gives me consistent 5-6 hour stretches.


----------



## gigglebox

i was looking at the pregnancy test gallery earlier today and felt a bit nostalgic. the excitement of getting pregnant is so fun! i think a part of me very much enjoyed all the symptom spotting and such...and i KNOW i loved peeing on sticks! oh the thrill!


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i was looking at the pregnancy test gallery earlier today and felt a bit nostalgic. the excitement of getting pregnant is so fun! i think a part of me very much enjoyed all the symptom spotting and such...and i KNOW i loved peeing on sticks! oh the thrill!

Doesn't it bring back memories? I remember when I found out I was pregnant, and I wasn't expecting a positive.. I actually took the LAST cheapy test I had because I was going to throw it away, and stop trying, anyhow I took it because "why waste it?" ... uh yeah, it came up positive.. I threw the test at Mitch and he asked what it was .. "Uhm thats a positive pregnancy test!" 

He was silent, Shocked, didn't know WHAT to say and told me he wanted more positives before he got excited, so he went and got 4 more - all positive. I will never forget the excitement of a positive test..

And then came the throwing up and the getting fat and I hated being pregnant.. >< But I love my tyler.

Des is almost 2 months old, You probably only have one more month until he'll sleep through the night! That's exciting. Im jealous.

Let me know what sleep is like once you finally are getting a full nights worth :( lmao

yes, Emerald being so close to third tri reminds me of how long we've all been talking, and hell, even BEFORE we found her (and thank god we did, she's amazing..) we had been on here forevvver. I love you guys =) <3 

Where the hell is Vaurissa? 

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ok let's try again
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7Fvxq3Kiak&feature=BFa&list=HL1338158499

From a distance, Mitch thought this was a video of Tyler, and it's because Des has the same onesie that Tyler has, but I told him it was the OTHER mega-baby, and he instantly knew it was Des :) Thats how much I talk about you ... sad. Lol 

His smile lights up his whole face. I love it :)


----------



## gigglebox

hubs watched des for 5 hours so i could shower and nap. then he picked up outback; i had steak and lobster for dinner.

hubs for the win today!


----------



## Menelly

My hubs held Kesslie for 10 min so I can get a shower... that's nice, right? <crickets>

Dammit.

LOL.

Although we did just wake up from a nice cuddly nap. I <3 cosleeping, I'd lose my sanity without it!


----------



## gigglebox

i loved co-sleeping the one time i did it lol; now i'm so damn exhausted that i don't trust myself. i had to train myself to get over subtle sounds because Des is loud doing everything, including sleeping. so i sleep a little heavier these days.

hubs knows of you all too; mainly ash, katie, and lia. except lia, you are the aspie chick (because i have the aspie dad), ash, you are the one with the 10 pounder (though we all know he was over that), and katie you are the one who had the boy instead of the girl, or "that katie chick on my baby forum".

collectively you are all "the ladies on my baby forum". please, take a bow.


----------



## gigglebox

more squee anyone?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJrdpS7p9J8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Emerald87

Squee!!!!!

Now back to work :(


----------



## ashiozz

post- bath tyler ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, Im jealous :( mine will play with tyler but if he wants something its all me ><


----------



## Menelly

Some Kesslie squee. :) Need to get my hubby's video up too. 

https://youtu.be/jDbsAsM3ANs


----------



## Emerald87

She's so little!!!! :D How is her feeding post mini-surgery?

Hehehehehehe she says Ga!! Then she cried! :cry: it was soooo cute!!!

I will upload bump photo tonight. For now I bought this: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1306970...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
It arrived today and it's too damn cute!!!


----------



## Menelly

She's doing a lot better on feeding. :) Only takes 10 min or so per side rather than 30. (This is a very welcome change.) She's also pooping a ton more, which is only a semi welcome change. LOL

And yeah, she's still pretty small, but so much bigger than she was! It makes me sad to hold up her newborn clothes. :( She's still smaller than Ash's newborn though!

Not sure how she compares to OMF though.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh it's a cute small. I think Kaida will be similar except ridiculously long legs. All the cute clothes I'm buying don't have enclosed feet because I know she won't fit them lol.
She's rolling around in there but not kicking. Mummy wants kicks :(


----------



## Emerald87

Titties


_That is all_


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> post- bath tyler ;)

Why do you all have such cute kids? Bitches...


----------



## Emerald87

I'm too tired, I'll try to do a bump photo tomorrow and I'll make it a proper good one - ok? No answer then? I'll take that as an ok.

Yep, I'm delirious...


----------



## gigglebox

OK! yes! bump photos! you're the only one who can provide them now!!!

and judging by your hotness and your husband's hotness, we can expect a cutie from you too :D


----------



## ashiozz

I was going to say the same thing Laura did, Youre gorgeous, your husband is gorgeous, your baby will be cuter than all of ours I bet. 

Tylers cuteness is in his cheeks.. yep. Those are mine.. So apparently exaggerated weird features in people make cute features in babies! lol

Mom said when I was his size, everyone commented instantly on my cheeks and that was all -.- I really hope people notice other parts of my baby too.. Like his cute eyeballs and his arm rolls :) 

We do all have cute babies though.. I would have expected by now one would be the ugly duckling, but I don't see one :)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> This kid has been awake ALL day almost non-stop. At the moment she has a firm foot right in my bladder and is kicking up a storm.
> Yesterday she scared be because she barely moved. She's making up for it now - I think it's my fault as I've had sugary drinks all day including fanta and red cordial. Hopefully she decides to sleep when I do or it's going to be a hellish night - just like you guys!!! LOL not quite.
> Sleep time, I'll chat to you guys tomorrow.
> 
> ACK - stop kicking me!!! Or at least change positions!




Menelly said:


> She's doing a lot better on feeding. :) Only takes 10 min or so per side rather than 30. (This is a very welcome change.) She's also pooping a ton more, which is only a semi welcome change. LOL
> 
> And yeah, she's still pretty small, but so much bigger than she was! It makes me sad to hold up her newborn clothes. :( She's still smaller than Ash's newborn though!
> 
> Not sure how she compares to OMF though.

Lia, I WISH Tyler was small like yours.. It makes me sad that I never experienced seeing him newborn sized, but then on the other hand with him being bigger Im less scared of breaking him. 

I do notice though Tyler gets frustrated when he cant do things, like if i hold him up he really tries to put his legs down and bear weight, I let him try, but he gets mad that he can't do it.. :( at his size most kids are what? 3 months old.. I keep telling him he needs to be patient and those things will come, but of course he doesn't understand me yet.. lol 

Today hes going to his gmas house with us for a cookout :)

Happy memorial day everyone!


----------



## Emerald87

I'll write more later, I'm running late for work. I just wanted to add that so far I've selected images which are very flattering, fooling you guys into thinking I look awesome. Just wait until you see the "real" me, glasses and all! ;)
Ok, running time. Catch you soon. And happy American holiday we dont celebrate here!!! Xxx


----------



## gigglebox

side note; i can't wait for snow white & the huntsman next weekend! texting my mom now to see if she'll babysit :D

and glasses can be quite sexy ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> She's doing a lot better on feeding. :) Only takes 10 min or so per side rather than 30. (This is a very welcome change.) She's also pooping a ton more, which is only a semi welcome change. LOL
> 
> And yeah, she's still pretty small, but so much bigger than she was! It makes me sad to hold up her newborn clothes. :( She's still smaller than Ash's newborn though!
> 
> Not sure how she compares to OMF though.

Last week, he was 21.5 inches and 8lbs 14oz. Up one inch and two pounds =)


----------



## ..katie..

OH MY HELL YOU GUYS HAVE SUCH CUTE KIDS!!! ALL OF YOU!!!

I can't wait til patrick starts looking like a baby. He still looks old man-y. I think he's adorable though.

I'm sorry i've been lurking. I'm having some terrible "i lack anything of importance to say" issues...I'm getting better though...starting to want to force my opinions down everyone's throats again =D

Oh, and to continue the OMF look, here we have him in suspenders. =D
https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii598/tossedoffabridge/OMF.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

katie! he is so freaking cute, and i LOVE the shirt! he is definitely starting to look more "baby like".

now you're going to have to go back and look at everything we've written to you. if you need me to repeat, all i remember asking was 1. when are your parents returning? and 2. how is tyson with patrick?


----------



## ..katie..

My parents got home yesterday! They loved it. They went to virginia beach and got all wet in their jeans (since we're wyoming folk, they own no shorts lol)...went on the base, went to the lighthouses, had a great time. Brought home a souvineer (wow, i slaughtered that.) onesie =D They missed the little guy. I ended up killing one of the six things that needed to remain alive, so not bad on my end. (it was a plant, btw.)

Tyson is doing well with patrick. He took the night shift when I was over in GR. I was very impressed. Also came over and let me sleep a lot this past week. He keeps asking what he can do for patrick, short of giving me money. I'm kind of at a stand still, because right now, I have wipes and diapers and formula stocked up, so it's not like he needs anything, and I'd prefer what he gets to not be frivilous, know what I mean? Ack.

Speaking of, Child Support Services suck. they suck hard. I hate them. I am raising hell on monday.



Sooooooo Patrick has turned into a monster. Except not really. Compared to other babies, he's still chill as shit...slept through the night twice in a row (wtf??) and when he doesn't, he's still only waking up at 3 or 4 for food then going back to sleep. But he's GROUCHY!!! Can't put him down or he screams and sobs. Idk whats up, but ack!

On the achievement side, though, other than the sleep thing, he rolled over. He did it a few days ago and I thought it was an accident. then he did it three more times the next day. And now he does it every time you put him on his belly and he doesn't want to be there anymore. and he's started cooing and making baby noises that aren't grunts or cries. COOS!


----------



## ..katie..

Also, i've still been reading. Everything. Just haven't said anything =D


OH! One more thing about my rents' trip...
I was the one who got the ball rolling on the USS Batfish 681 reunion...I found out about it and let the proper people know so they could do the hard work. They talked about me!! And i've been invited to go to oklahoma next year to get drunk with a bunch of old sailors =D
i'm pumped. I am so, so proud of my dad and I'm so glad he's gotten back in touch with these guys, and I'm thrilled to be a part of it.


----------



## Emerald87

Were you guys this uncomfortable this early? My belly is heavy, it hurts to stand up for long periods and my belly is sore to poke from all the stretching :( this is shit

Oh, katie, glad you're back!!! (to talking) :D patrick is sooooo gorgeous and totally looks bubs like. He's adorable, I want to nom his serious looking face hehe.


----------



## ..katie..

I didn't actually get physically uncomfortable until close to the end of third-tri...then my hips collapsed. I started feeling like my abs were work-out sore very early on, though...probably around your time. the belly sore will go away. the heavy feeling gets worse.

and thank you!

I'm excited for your pics...jussayin.


----------



## gigglebox

new weird thing; every now and then, i get a short moment of what feels like an electric current zapping my brain...i hope i don't have an impending aneurism or something. 

katie sounds like your parents are as proud of you as you are of them! that's pretty cool.

em--majority of pain started mid-third tri. is your soreness a stretched muscle thing or stretched skin thing?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Were you guys this uncomfortable this early? My belly is heavy, it hurts to stand up for long periods and my belly is sore to poke from all the stretching :( this is shit
> 
> Oh, katie, glad you're back!!! (to talking) :D patrick is sooooo gorgeous and totally looks bubs like. He's adorable, I want to nom his serious looking face hehe.

This .. early.. hun.. youre two weeks from halfway done, I think I was that uncomfy about then, but it got REALLY bad ten weeks later.. I remember week 28 being about the time I felt completely done and just wanted him out already but of course it was too early. 

Also, I Cant knock glasses, I wore them until I was 18 and got lasik


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> new weird thing; every now and then, i get a short moment of what feels like an electric current zapping my brain...i hope i don't have an impending aneurism or something.
> 
> katie sounds like your parents are as proud of you as you are of them! that's pretty cool.
> 
> em--majority of pain started mid-third tri. is your soreness a stretched muscle thing or stretched skin thing?

Does it happen while youre going to sleep or when you're wide awake??


----------



## ashiozz

ALSO: Welcome back to Katie, Im glad your parents had a blast and its awesome you got invited on an outing next year! 

What is child support doing now and do I need to kick them?

Also, WOW For Tyson on finally starting to attempt to be a father. Im impressed, and this is all good news.

Patrick IS cute and is looking way more babylike these days, Tyler skipped the old man phase and that makes me a little sad, but then again all his baby pics make him look very babylike, too though 0.o

I officially packed and have boxed up his newborn stuff, I needed a bigger box so I Did that today and I cried.. and Mitch asked me what was wrong.. and I held up a newborn onesie and said "CAN YOU EVEN IMAGINE TYLER THIS SMALL!?" ... and he just stared at me like I was crazy. Good times. Good times.

He woke up with tyler at 7am today and let me sleep 3 more hours, the whole time tyler was screaming at him, I was impressed he was able to tolerate it that long, but I have no idea why tyler screams at him so often. I came out, put tyler on my chest, and he passed right out for a nap 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> em--majority of pain started mid-third tri. is your soreness a stretched muscle thing or stretched skin thing?

Its all muscle pain. Like my uterus has run a marathon lol.

I've left work and sat down for a while. I feel a million times better and am now chowing down on Maccas (McDonalds). Yum.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> I'm excited for your pics...jussayin.

LOL ok, they're coming I swear. Obviously I can't post Kaida pics until I get them on Monday. I can't wait - I get to see her in 3D!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> new weird thing; every now and then, i get a short moment of what feels like an electric current zapping my brain...i hope i don't have an impending aneurism or something.

Need more description. Diagnosis time!!!! :happydance:
*puts on nerdy glasses (over current glasses) and touches them in an intrigued manner* _Hrm.... I see... can you tell me more?_
*chews on pen* _And how does that make you feel?_


----------



## ashiozz

3D kaida? Oh, You know you have to share that. 

Uterus pain..? Im not sure if I remember feeling my uterus stretch but i do know my skin stretching hurt and itched like hell, but i have a ton of stretch marks now too =( my tummeh got WRECKED. 


YAY For Mcdonalds! And feeling better! Tyler is sleeping, he doesn't like going to grammas house because they have an energy efficient A/C that doesn't cool the house like, at all. So now hes tired for yelling because he was too hot =/


----------



## Emerald87

How in the hell can I love someone I haven't even met so much? And how can this get more intense when I'm actually cuddling her? It boggles my mind that I can still feel like this pregnancy isn't real at the same time as feeling like I can't live without her. Just the idea of her being alive and moving in there is amazing. I just want to lay down and rub my belly allllllllll day long.


----------



## Emerald87

Yep, I'll upload her in 3D

Clearly the sugar in the maccas just woke her up, she's kicking a little. I love it (even when she kicks me in the full bladder....)
She's been asleep all day; this is a welcomed hello from her.

I'm all sentimental this arvo


----------



## ashiozz

There was a time during pregnancy when I actually looked at Mitch and I told him that I loved our son, but at the same time I don't know anything about him. Its like loving a complete stranger, but the stranger was actually my son.. such an odd thought. It gets WAY more intense, I actually think the moment it got super intense for me was when his heart rate dropped during labor. I still hadn't seen him face to face yet but the thought of him slowly dying on the monitor terrified the hell out of me to the point where I wasn't able to breathe through my crying to help his heart rate go up quick enough. Then, when he came out, and I heard him cry, it made me cry, because I knew he was ok and it was all over, I still hadn't seen him, but the idea of him being 100% fine made me feel so much better... 


Then I saw him... The only thing I could say through my tears was "omg, he's so cute" and I gave him about 5 kisses on his cheek before they took him away to the nursery.

It gets soooo intense. This is going to be the best thing ever for you.. Imma lay it out honestly, the labor and delivery experience SUCKS. HARDCORE. Im not sure about vag births normally but I know that what I got to experience of them.. BLAH.. and on top of that C-section isnt any more fun either.. I dont know why some people call this the best experience of their lives, because mine sucked. Maybe it's just how it all happened... but in the end, when you hold your baby and see your baby for the first time, nonnnne of it matters. You're too busy looking at what you created and protected for the past 9(or more *cough*) months to even think about it. 

=) It really is amazing how we can love a stranger, and protect it the way we do... Mitch was worried about BOTH of us in my delivery, he thought he was going to go home with no baby and no wife.. I on the other hand had no worries about myself, I really didnt care how this ended for me, but I wanted to do all I Could to ensure Tyler got home safe =)... Most.Selfless.Act.Ever.. You'll find out :)


----------



## Emerald87

I really look forward to it. I don't care about me, I just want her to be ok. That's why I'm so looking forward to meeting the specialist Thursday. I just want to know everything is perfect and I can carry Kaida to term (or beyond *cough*). I know she's fine - I'd feel so intensely guilty if it was my body that let her down. He can do whatever he wants to me - stitch me, put me on rest, tie me up for all I care. I'm happy to be a sedated incubator for the next 5 months hehe.

On a cool note, the Fanta has seen her bananas. She's kicking and rolling and treating my insides like a punching bag. She's even banging so hard I can _see _some of them on the outside.


----------



## Emerald87

On a not so cool note - my belly is hairy. And I hate it.


----------



## ashiozz

DO.NOT.SHAVE.TEH BELLEH...

^^^^^ Don't do it.


Also i am surprised you can already SEE kicks.. Im telling you, shes going to be mega, bet meeeee...

Being a sedated incubator for 5 mos is much better than being disappointed .. So we shall see what happens to you :) In the grand scheme of things, you can do ANYTHING for 5 months.. if you have to :)

Im excited for you to actually meet Kaida. :) I bet you'll be as gushy as I was... :)


----------



## Emerald87

Naw, she won't be huge. She's just going to have legs at least 14 miles long and she'll be a ninja. That's all.


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao... long legs are good, but I feel for you when she gets bigger in there, those legs, are going to beat you to a pulp..


----------



## Emerald87

Yep. I'm screwed. *sigh*


----------



## Emerald87

And I've only seen 1 or 2 outside kicks when she's going hard and it's lined up well. So it's not too premature :p

20 weeks is just around the corner. How should I celebrate?


----------



## ashiozz

Hmmm... You should make Colin take you to a nice dinner ;) 

and movie..
but NOT what to expect....... k? oki.

Then you should buy Kaida's baby book ;)


----------



## Emerald87

I should fill out my pregnancy book. I haven't playing with it for a while and I'm feeling slack.
Lol I'm sooooooo curious about what to expect now!! Blargh!!


----------



## ashiozz

Wait until Kaida is out and safe. Seriously.

I wish I would have done a pregnancy book.. Im doing bad with his baby book too, tomorrow imma spend time on it.. I really need to make sure I keep that updated so he'll have it later on.


----------



## Emerald87

She's kicking my bladder :( And it's full. And I don't wanna get up.


----------



## ashiozz

hmmmm youuu need depends ;) lmao!!! I kid I kid... wow.

I remember those days, when youre unpregnafied, you will be amazed at your bladder.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ALSO: Welcome back to Katie, Im glad your parents had a blast and its awesome you got invited on an outing next year!
> 
> What is child support doing now and do I need to kick them?
> 
> Also, WOW For Tyson on finally starting to attempt to be a father. Im impressed, and this is all good news.
> 
> Patrick IS cute and is looking way more babylike these days, Tyler skipped the old man phase and that makes me a little sad, but then again all his baby pics make him look very babylike, too though 0.o
> 
> I officially packed and have boxed up his newborn stuff, I needed a bigger box so I Did that today and I cried.. and Mitch asked me what was wrong.. and I held up a newborn onesie and said "CAN YOU EVEN IMAGINE TYLER THIS SMALL!?" ... and he just stared at me like I was crazy. Good times. Good times.
> 
> He woke up with tyler at 7am today and let me sleep 3 more hours, the whole time tyler was screaming at him, I was impressed he was able to tolerate it that long, but I have no idea why tyler screams at him so often. I came out, put tyler on my chest, and he passed right out for a nap 0.o



Remember the whole catch-22 with needing paternity for the birth certificate and the birth certificate for paternity? Yeah, thought I had resolved it by calling and saying "look, I cant get a birth certificate until we get this matter settled...will a social security card do?" and they said yes, of course, blahblahblah.
So, I turned in all my paperwork.

I got a letter on friday saying that they need the birth certificate and my files have timed-out and I need to take this matter to the courts to get it settled.

WHAT THE FUCKITY FUCK? ALL I WANT TO DO is have them fucking mouth swab tyson so they're happy and agree that the person they're taking money from is the father, and get a freaking check every month! Thats all!!
Gah.
I'm calling monday and raising hell. For real, I need fucking money so I can haul patrick to and from this town to that town and buy formula. I need it, like, now. And tyson has sworn to be the father (he is. there's no other way unless semen stays alive for two years.) and the ONLY reason this is taking so fucking long is because we couldn't do the affidavit of paternity in the hospital. that's all. grrrrowl!



Awwwwww *hugs* does it get you all emotional because you feel like your little dude is growing up before he gets a chance to be a little dude?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> How in the hell can I love someone I haven't even met so much? And how can this get more intense when I'm actually cuddling her? It boggles my mind that I can still feel like this pregnancy isn't real at the same time as feeling like I can't live without her. Just the idea of her being alive and moving in there is amazing. I just want to lay down and rub my belly allllllllll day long.

Don't be freaked if after she comes out, you dont feel all lovey and cuddley. You might look at her and be like "okay, yeah, you're a total stranger, where is this intense feeling I had??"...then someone will take her away for a minute and you'll feel like youre missing your heart...not the metaphorical one, the one beating in your chest.
yeah, it's weird.

God your posts make me all gooey and nearly miss pregnancy. Nearly.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> DO.NOT.SHAVE.TEH BELLEH...
> 
> ^^^^^ Don't do it.


no, really. DON'T. I look like a wildebeast. or a yeti. and you can never keep up with it...it grows back faster than you can shave....


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> hmmmm youuu need depends ;) lmao!!! I kid I kid... wow.
> 
> I remember those days, when youre unpregnafied, you will be amazed at your bladder.

OH DEAR GOD IT'S HUGE!

You can go HOURS without peeing! And when you do, it seems like you're doing it for years! It holds so much!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Ash, I can't believe Tyler is already almost a month old. Holy crap!!!


----------



## ashiozz

I cant either, but at the same time i barely remember life without him. It feels like he's been here forever.. weird.

OK, No, I get emotional about his nb clothes because I feel like I didn't get the opportunity to bring him home as a little dude, and now he just grows like a weed, we're in size 2 diapers because they fit his legs better, wtf? -.-

*sigh* Its like bringing home a 2 month old.. and missing out on all that time that they're itty bitty... During that time he was in my tummy and I was pissed about him being in there. =/

Its like being robbed his newborn-hood.. but its weird because hes big, but his brain is a 3 week old brain.. people expect him to be able to do more than he can -.- and no one believes his age. =/ 

I'll get over my silly emotions...

Yes, Call and raise hell, wtf? Do you have to just do a damn DNA test to make them happy.. 

I doubt sperm lives for 2 yrs, so Id say hes the father, GO ON MAURY! That'd be sweet, then I could say I know someone that went on there to prove paternity ;) 

Lmao.... Hopefully you can knock some sense into their asses. -.-


----------



## ..katie..

random moment of bitchy...

On...uh...certain forums...do you ever read posts from people that are just so stupid you want to put your fist through the monitor? I mean, not stupid as in "do buffalo have wings?" but as in completely illiterate??

Holy. Cow.
I am not the world's best speller. I am not very good at grammar. You can generally tell what I'm going on and on about, though...right?
O_O

And this is why I avoid baby club. If it's not snarky, holier-than-thou remarks, it's terrible linguistic skills.


----------



## ashiozz

haha, I dont like baby club, Ive read there but never posted. Im scared to :( 

No one I really remember is in there either.

I hate when you cannot tell what someone is typing because they spell lyk dis al de damn tyme.. 


That tames way more thought than spelling shit right, for me.


----------



## Emerald87

Katie, I still think the sex toy may be the father... ;)

Almost miss pregnancy, eh? I can most happily go back to paranoid freaked out complaining and make you remember how shit it was? Tee hee. Nah, apart from being uncomfortable and scared out of my wits, I'm sorta enjoying it a little, mainly when she kicks.

EDIT: or if I recall properly, perhaps a popsicle?


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> DO.NOT.SHAVE.TEH BELLEH...
> 
> ^^^^^ Don't do it.
> 
> 
> no, really. DON'T. I look like a wildebeast. or a yeti. and you can never keep up with it...it grows back faster than you can shave....Click to expand...

Bahahaha, I don't remember saying I was going to shave it... I was considering waxing but I was more just pointing out that it's hairy to the point of mortifying. I have a man belly.


----------



## ashiozz

dont wax either. leave it.. im being furreal...


----------



## Emerald87

_BEHOLD!!!! _Bump glory - with a full face view too!!! Yes, I am "relaxing" and bit and letting it all hang out hehe. On the plus side, I can still sleep on it.
Yep, it's quadrupled in size over like 2 weeks. Scary. You'll get to see the cause of said bump in a few days :D
 



Attached Files:







19wks.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

buzzing brain happens when i'm awake...occurrences are weeks apart, not sure when the last one happened. i think when i had des. it lasts about 5 or 6 seconds. it compels me to tightly close my eyes and put my head down so i'm not sure if it causes a visual disturbance, but i think it might. 

i'm sorry you're experiencing pain so early :/ come to think of it i had a pain that was a sore burning around the top right side of my bump, but i think it was around 25 weeks or so. it got worse before it got better, but did eventually go away...

i, too, hated my delivery experience. i didn't insta-bond either; that didn't really happen until i got home. but i did have the love for him in utero; i had a ton of concern for his health and i think that really made me care for him before he was here.

i am SO excited for 3d squee! i wanted to have it done but it's not included in normal scans and it's expensive. $150 for 15 minutes? no thanks.

still catching up...


----------



## gigglebox

EMERALD! that is a FABULOUS bump!!! looking great, and the glasses suit your face very well! i'm jealous, i just looked fat at 20 weeks. holy balls I am dying to know how big that girl is going to be...or how tall, i should say. future model? going to make mommy and daddy rich one day? we all know she's going to be gorgeous enough for it!

baby club. also known as intimidation land. and rude jude (anyone remember him?) time. 1000 opinions and hardly any courtesy to express them.

MOTHER EFFER, my damn J key just flew off again. fucking dog. he's on my shit list.

anyway baby club kinda helped me yesterday to get Des a good night of sleep! except it came with about 10 people telling me he's too young to sleep through the night (duh, i actually just asked for help getting him to wake up for one feed...suggestions, really). then one person told me to try swaddling. "worked a treat"! i got 8 hours with only a half hour break for a feed! and now he's sleeping in his swingy chair again...actually i'm going to throw a thank you at that person who suggested it then maybe catch an extra Z or two on my couch.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Katie, I still think the sex toy may be the father... ;)
> 
> Almost miss pregnancy, eh? I can most happily go back to paranoid freaked out complaining and make you remember how shit it was? Tee hee. Nah, apart from being uncomfortable and scared out of my wits, I'm sorta enjoying it a little, mainly when she kicks.
> 
> EDIT: or if I recall properly, perhaps a popsicle?

...an otterpop....it was an otterpop.

fml =D


I'm glad you're enjoying it. Like all things in life, it flies by, so enjoy it.
except thats kind of like me telling you to enjoy an amputation because, well, it'll be over soon.

*shudder*
yeah, i'm adopting next time.



On a sort of random off-subject, there was a question in baby club about puppies vs babies in the time and shit you put in them...

going week by week since I got my heeler versus since I birthed patrick...
Patrick has been MUCH easier and MUCH less expensive than Borris was...


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> _BEHOLD!!!! _Bump glory - with a full face view too!!! Yes, I am "relaxing" and bit and letting it all hang out hehe. On the plus side, I can still sleep on it.
> Yep, it's quadrupled in size over like 2 weeks. Scary. You'll get to see the cause of said bump in a few days :D

OMFG YOU ARE SO FREAKING CUTE!!! OMG!! AAAH!!!!!!!!!

I almost hate you!!! You've got the cutest belly in the whole world!! And your face!!! AAH!!!


----------



## ..katie..

laura, i totally expected you to get massive shit for going back to work. You didn't, and for that, I will not send the server down lol. i'm glad you got some sleep!


----------



## ..katie..

Soooo, while we're on the subject of bonding and whatnot, I have a confession.

I dont feel very motherly towards patrick. I love him, its this weird feeling that I can't explain, and I like him because he does cute things, but mostly I sort of think of him as this new pet (im awful) who i'm teaching new tricks, that does best when kept occupied and not crying. Like, sometimes we look at each other like "who the fuck are you?"...
i'm not sad about it or anything, i'm sure the mom feeling will eventually come, but for right now, it's not here.


----------



## ..katie..

AAANNNDDDD one more thing. this kid has been out in the real world for six weeks now. How is it possible that he still roots in the wrong direction?? O_O


----------



## gigglebox

i know what you mean about the mother thing; i was just telling troy that Des feel less like a child and more like an extravagant pet.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> EMERALD! that is a FABULOUS bump!!! looking great, and the glasses suit your face very well! i'm jealous, i just looked fat at 20 weeks. holy balls I am dying to know how big that girl is going to be...or how tall, i should say. future model? going to make mommy and daddy rich one day? we all know she's going to be gorgeous enough for it!
> 
> baby club. also known as intimidation land. and rude jude (anyone remember him?) time. 1000 opinions and hardly any courtesy to express them.
> 
> MOTHER EFFER, my damn J key just flew off again. fucking dog. he's on my shit list.
> 
> anyway baby club kinda helped me yesterday to get Des a good night of sleep! except it came with about 10 people telling me he's too young to sleep through the night (duh, i actually just asked for help getting him to wake up for one feed...suggestions, really). then one person told me to try swaddling. "worked a treat"! i got 8 hours with only a half hour break for a feed! and now he's sleeping in his swingy chair again...actually i'm going to throw a thank you at that person who suggested it then maybe catch an extra Z or two on my couch.


Swaddling works on Des? Tyler will throw a fittt if you swaddle him...

But tyler only wakes up once every 4 hours so i can get 8 hours with one break, I dont know what our secret is, he just does it 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Katie, I still think the sex toy may be the father... ;)
> 
> Almost miss pregnancy, eh? I can most happily go back to paranoid freaked out complaining and make you remember how shit it was? Tee hee. Nah, apart from being uncomfortable and scared out of my wits, I'm sorta enjoying it a little, mainly when she kicks.
> 
> EDIT: or if I recall properly, perhaps a popsicle?
> 
> ...an otterpop....it was an otterpop.
> 
> fml =D
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying it. Like all things in life, it flies by, so enjoy it.
> except thats kind of like me telling you to enjoy an amputation because, well, it'll be over soon.
> 
> *shudder*
> yeah, i'm adopting next time.
> 
> 
> 
> On a sort of random off-subject, there was a question in baby club about puppies vs babies in the time and shit you put in them...
> 
> going week by week since I got my heeler versus since I birthed patrick...
> Patrick has been MUCH easier and MUCH less expensive than Borris was...Click to expand...

Tylers been much more work than Acer was as a puppy.... Acer had separation anxiety and potty training took a while but he at least didnt scream at me for a few hours ever...


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Soooo, while we're on the subject of bonding and whatnot, I have a confession.
> 
> I dont feel very motherly towards patrick. I love him, its this weird feeling that I can't explain, and I like him because he does cute things, but mostly I sort of think of him as this new pet (im awful) who i'm teaching new tricks, that does best when kept occupied and not crying. Like, sometimes we look at each other like "who the fuck are you?"...
> i'm not sad about it or anything, i'm sure the mom feeling will eventually come, but for right now, it's not here.

K, so I have a half sister that my mom had before me. I was raised as the oldest because my half sister got taken away from my mom by her mother - it was a really bad circumstance and it happened while my mom had cancer .. anyhow a few years ago she said something to me about not ever feeling the same about Jessica (half sister) as she does about my brother and I.. She said she never really felt like "hers" .. Thats strange I guess, and Im not saying your family would EVER do that, but maybe its age? she was 19 when she had Jessica, 25 when she had me, 29 when she had my brother.. so IDK if its an age thing or what 0.o

Im sure the feeling will hit though :) .. Mitch sees tyler like a new pet, but he still feels daddyish too.. so IDK.. maybe you have guy brain ;) I think I Feel mommylike because I do basically everything for him on my own so i feel like he couldnt survive if I wasnt here =/


----------



## ashiozz

K. I think Im all caught up.. Emerald! Your bump is gorgeous and so are you :) 

I too only looked fat at 19 weeks so I am jealous also ... Im excited for 3D picture time ;)


----------



## gigglebox

watching 16 & pregnant. it reminds me that contractions fucking hurt.

Des cannot hold a pacifier in his mouth for the life of him. i keep seeing everyone's babies with binkies and am jealous :( Des seems to like them, bu ti have to hold it in his mouth lol

silly babies!

dogs vet bills are stupid expensive. plus the cost of food (just thought of the end of every weight watchers commercial..."only 7 dollars a week! .....*whisper* plus the cost of food*). though Des' diapers and formula is mighty expensive. It'd be a lot cheaper if he breast fed.

SO glad Des isn't pooping and shitting on my floor! Not yet anyway. Also really glad I don't have to take him outside at all hours of the night.

Suddenly this baby thing isn't as daunting when i think of the puppy thing.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao, My dog just takes himself out to the backyard.. Vet bills DO suck.. Acer broke his leg.. well rather, my ex caused Acer to break his leg, when he was a puppy.. and I had t actually fight the vet to get them to X-ray his leg, they thought it was sprained, no, he shattered his growth plate to the tune of a $950 surgery. 

Tyler hasn't done that yet, but Acer is kind of independent so he really doesn't require much of anything.. he doesnt yell at me at 3am for food, he doesnt have issues sleeping past 5am.. I Dont have to change his diapers a million times a day, when hes hungry, I dont have to make him a billion bottles a day, just feed him a can once... 0.o

Maybe my dog is low maintenance.. idk.. but my baby requires so much more. 


16 and pregnant hits a lot closer to home now, but Im not 16 -- just.. labor sucks. Im scarred for life.


----------



## ..katie..

16 and pregnant annoys me. I've always been mature for my age (also simultaniously immature, too.)...I guess it's because I hate teenage girls. A lot. A LOT.

Idk if its an age thing...Eh, regardless of maternal feelings or not, I love him, so I guess its good. I mean, if worst comes to worst, he'll grow up with a friend 20 years older than him. Granted, he needs a mother figure, but we'll figure this shit out one way or another.



Sooooooooo my mom gave patrick ice cream and mangos last night. I have changed 4 poopy diapers since 7 this morning (it's 10 now.)...no more ice cream.


----------



## gigglebox

yes, the dogs use the yard now, but my bitching was more remembering how it was to raise a puppy in an apartment. actually having both of them in an apartment sucks. i am so glad i have a fenced backyard now!


----------



## ashiozz

mitch fed Tyler ice cream the other day, and bbq sauce.. grr.. I was ready to eat his face.

Im sure you and patrick will for sure figure it out, I think he might need to be more interactive before you feel mommylike fully, if that makes sense, he's still floppy.. lmao

Hmm, Pacifiers, Tyler cant hold one in very long either, I have to keep replacing it for him >< gr.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> yes, the dogs use the yard now, but my bitching was more remembering how it was to raise a puppy in an apartment. actually having both of them in an apartment sucks. i am so glad i have a fenced backyard now!


Yes, I raised acer in apartments too.. But the only apartment I hated taking him outside at was one we moved into when I first got here and it was in a badd neighborhood, if mitch was at my house that night, i made him walk acer .. Scary.


a yard is amazing, though since I did all that trimming in my yard, i have discovered i have three extremely poisoness to dogs palm trees. and theyre short, so he can get to them =/ I read stories last night of dogs dying, but I rent this place and I cant remove the trees, so now Im trying to think of things I can do to make sure he stays away from them =/


----------



## gigglebox

why would she to that?!

side story that is kind of relevant--one time Gir ate his own shit back when we lived in the apartment. then he projectile vomited it all over the dining room. then i had to clean it at, like, 3am. i was not happy.

don't think the bonding is an age thing since i'm feeling the same...guessing it's just a everyone-deals-differently thing. but you're right, we'll figure it out.

work in 6 days...i might be sending you all an SOS from my desk.


----------



## gigglebox

you can spray the leaves with bitter yuk. just don't get any on your hand; it truly tastes like death.


----------



## ashiozz

Bitter yuck used to entice acer rather than repel him.. he doesnt seem interested in them but idk if that will ever change and esp if they produce seeds which are bright orange..

Moms mom took Jessica because she sucks at life. What had happened was , my mother asked for help with Jessica and she wanted her mom t take care of her while she works on the cervical cancer issue she had going on.. so her mom decided to take her to court and basically steal jessica.. so that was nice.

Jessica was 3 at the time and apparently she doesnt remember and doesnt realize that my mom is really her mother and not her sister 0.o 

I havent talked to her since I was 12ish and the last time we spoke I realized that we're super different. We have a big age gap, but on top of that she basically is spoiled.. She said to me that if her boyfriend proposes to her she does not want a small diamond because its a representation of what her life would be like and thats not what she wants for her life.

Uh. So my rings I picked out, Mitch was willing to spend 3K.. I spent 1200 .. and my center stone is not real because I dont believe in the diamond industry.. -.-

We're WAY different.


----------



## ashiozz

Off topic, but Nicky Minaj's ass scares me.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> why would she to that?!
> 
> side story that is kind of relevant--one time Gir ate his own shit back when we lived in the apartment. then he projectile vomited it all over the dining room. then i had to clean it at, like, 3am. i was not happy.
> 
> don't think the bonding is an age thing since i'm feeling the same...guessing it's just a everyone-deals-differently thing. but you're right, we'll figure it out.
> 
> work in 6 days...i might be sending you all an SOS from my desk.

I start in 6 days too! I'm nervous. Gah.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Off topic, but Nicky Minaj's ass scares me.

You saw the new music video too, didn't you? O_O

I wish white women raised their daughters to love what they have, and flaunt it. Seriously, women of every other color in the whole world are like "hey check it out" regardless of what size they are. they have confidence. Little white girls are always striving to hit an ideal rather than just be okay with it.

irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## ashiozz

Uh but im pretty sure her ass is fake.. I mean, it has to be fake

but yeah, I agree, I wish I could be happy with my body =/ I never have been.. and theres pics of me too skinny and pics of me too fat =/ Guh

I was raised by a woman with anorexia, so she did try to instill in me that I look fine no matter what size I am, but she always worried about my eating, and Ive always been an eater 0.o


----------



## gigglebox

agreed, we are so stupid about our bodies...

...but smart about not killing our babies, according to some article on this page. thanks momtastic!


----------



## ..katie..

How to look pregnant, not pudgy
secrets of happy moms
trendy and affordable maternity clothes
squeeze in a quickie workout with your baby
cinnamon dare prompting warnings from health officials
one year old child bride annulls marriage after seventeen years


----------



## gigglebox

When Will Your Belly Pop?
Scottish Baby Names
Italian Baby Names
*Why Are So Many Black Babies Dying?*
This is What a Baby Sling Looks Like When You're Beyonce
Cutest Irish Baby Names

bolded article was the one i was referencing


----------



## gigglebox

Des is snoozing a TON today :( i'm getting worried it's going to be another long night...

skinny bitches all over the t.v. there will come a time when i enjoy my body for what it is...but not today lol

actually today i was determined to go walking while wearing Des, but i need him awake so he isn't all floppy baby. plus i think the stimulation would do him good. but looks like he just wants to sleep...guess i should eat while i can.


----------



## ashiozz

I just had a really difficult time eating while Tyler threw a fit. hes been awake all day since 7 so now hes passed out finally >< This is normal Tyler, he sleeps most of his sleeps at night, so its about naptime now.

I havent tried yet to wear Tyler, but I will try once I hit six weeks, or at leas stroller walk him. I cant wait. 

I wanna be able to do some exercising already :( Mich keeps telling to get try doing my bike but I always push myself hard on there and I cant do that right now =/ 

Are you feeling better about going back to work, Laura? I can't believe getting des to sleep longer just takes swaddling 0.o..... Its surprising, I try swaddling Tyler and he gets superpissed.. makes me wonder how little room he really had in there 0.o


----------



## Menelly

Might as well put him in the carrier as floppy baby, it takes them about 5 min to fall asleep in them anyways. I think Kesslie's "awake" record in her carrier is 15 min. They pass out in them. :)

Hubby and I are starting a diet next week... my weight loss not only stalled, it started reversing and my weight is going back UP. Which... hell no. :( Not happening. So it's time to get serious on the eating and working out thing.


----------



## ashiozz

Mine stalled already, i have 11lbs left - i can fit some of my pre pregnant clothes but theyre tight- ill be able to fit well once the weight is gone but i have 36 i wanna lose -.-


----------



## gigglebox

i am as surprised as you about the swaddling. i thought he fought it before but maybe i'm remembering wrong...?

Des is kind of snooze nomming so i'm waiting until he's finished with that before we walk.

weight loss. blah. i have no time to work out so it'll have to be through diet for now. i don't want to exhaust myself through exercise and not be able to get adequate rest so i'm not drained.


----------



## gigglebox

yay! got a 20 minute walk in! des loved it! he was very engaged to whole time.


----------



## ashiozz

!! Thats amazing!! .. Its too hot here for walks but I could sneak one in dusktime with him and Acer (if Acers joints permit, hes kind of getting old =/)

I figure i can do my bike during the day while I watch Tyler .. and then when mitch comes home we can go on walks together :) hopefully this will help me not be fat.


----------



## gigglebox

that sounds like a good game plan :thumbup: 

Des is sleeping again :( i may have to call in reinforcements tomorrow for a nap break. i fear the swaddling thing was a fluke...my guess is it's not going to work like that again; at least not tonight.

i think i'm even closer to my mom now that i am also a mom. have any of your relationships with anyone changed since baby?

realization: i am always tired. hubs says i've only had a restful night of sleep maybe 2 or 3 times since we've met. i am tired still, even though last night was relatively good sleep.

then i remembered today i have lyme :dohh:


----------



## ashiozz

Im exhausted all the time lately, When Im alone with Mitch we don't even say a word to each other, I told him last night I dont think he likes me anymore... he just asked why i'd say that and told me he loves me =/

meh.

I really hope he sleeps for you tonight :( Tyler took a 3 hour nap per the usual this afternoon but thats been it today .. -.- his daddy will be home in 20 minutes to take over =) 

Good, cuz I need a shower, and some mommy-alone time..

my relationship with my mom has always been pretty good so it really hasn't changed but then again shes far away... so Im not the best to answer that question =/


----------



## gigglebox

well not just your mom, but has it changed with anyone else? friends?


----------



## ashiozz

hmm, friends are mosty in ohio cept work folks -- i talk more to some of my fellow mom friends but its normally online due to distance =/.. I need to visit home damnit


----------



## gigglebox

i feel ya :/ my best girls are in NOLA and i hate that they're watching Des grow through the internet.


----------



## ashiozz

I feel the same, Esp when it comes to family.. My brother didnt get to come out for the birth (but my moms boyfriend did..?) -.- So hes coming maybe when my dad does, but Dad and him dont get along so Im not sure how the hell thats going to go

Dad and I Dont get along either recently.

But watching my brother comment about Tylers pics, hes such a proud uncle and he cant even be here to watch his nephew grow :(

Hes joined the airforce, hes hoping he can get based out here so we'll see :) That'd be amazing.. but Id rather him go see another country, like Japan or something interesting such as that, so long as he doesnt go to war Im all good :)

Its also sad because all my momma friends are in ohio, but they also have older kids than mine, I feel like I started this old for my town, lmao, but then again I wasnt ready for kids at 18-20.. Itd be nice for Tyler to have fellow babies around. maybe ill do some mommy and me classes or something to get myself socialized again 0.o


----------



## gigglebox

classes couldn't hurt. heck, you could find some baby work out classes and kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## gigglebox

i don't feel right guys. my brain is woozy...i just don't feel myself. blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

bitch bitch moan. i'm hungry. maybe i just need food...........


----------



## ashiozz

uhm.. do you have an urgent care you can go to? That doesnt sound good =/


----------



## gigglebox

i'm sure it'll be fine. i just sent hubs for food so i'll see how i feel after that. i've hardly ate today so i'm sure that's a factor.


----------



## ashiozz

I hopes so! now you has me worried.

Yeah, baby workout class would be amazing.. hmmm


----------



## gigglebox

if you end up doing that you'll have to let me know how it goes. i am considering it if it's in my budget...

i am also thinking about making my mom do pole dancing fitness class with me. i have a couple of mom friends who swear by it and say it's a ton of fun...sans a few advanced pretentious bitches.


----------



## ashiozz

I want to learn pole dancing. Laura, you should be closer >< lmao... we could conquer this weight issue together for sure.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> EMERALD! that is a FABULOUS bump!!! looking great, and the glasses suit your face very well! i'm jealous, i just looked fat at 20 weeks. holy balls I am dying to know how big that girl is going to be...or how tall, i should say. future model? going to make mommy and daddy rich one day? we all know she's going to be gorgeous enough for it!




..katie.. said:


> OMFG YOU ARE SO FREAKING CUTE!!! OMG!! AAAH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I almost hate you!!! You've got the cutest belly in the whole world!! And your face!!! AAH!!!




ashiozz said:


> K. I think Im all caught up.. Emerald! Your bump is gorgeous and so are you :)
> 
> I too only looked fat at 19 weeks so I am jealous also ... Im excited for 3D picture time ;)

LOL you guys are too nice. I wasn't expecting "cute" and "gorgeous" due to the face I was pulling hahaha. :blush:
Yeh I've been ultra lucky so far, all the weight is on my bump - I'm still 1kg under pre-pregnancy weight and thus everywhere else hasn't swelled up yet... but give it time ok? Lol.

And Laura, yeh, I'm convinced there's 50cm of legs in there all rolled up thus inflating said bump. I'm sure she's going to look like Daddy and be stunning, but I'll only baby model her :p At that age they shouldn't get into cocaine or anything lol.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> watching 16 & pregnant. it reminds me that contractions fucking hurt.

No. You're lying. They don't hurt - I'm going to go to the hospital, there's going to be a cut scene to flowers and rainbows and then I'm going to have a baby in my arms and I'll have perfect hair (I don't wear make up so fuck that).




..katie.. said:


> Sooooooooo my mom gave patrick ice cream and mangos last night. I have changed 4 poopy diapers since 7 this morning (it's 10 now.)...no more ice cream.




ashiozz said:


> mitch fed Tyler ice cream the other day, and bbq sauce.. grr.. I was ready to eat his face.

I. Would. Kill. Them.




gigglebox said:


> well not just your mom, but has it changed with anyone else? friends?

Mum isn't embracing my pregnancy so not much has changed.

MIL on the other hand loves me to bits. As does FIL (he already did but moreso). BIL is attentive to the pregnancy thing but not much has changed. Sisters in law are still... erm... _bratty_.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> How to look pregnant, not pudgy
> secrets of happy moms
> trendy and affordable maternity clothes
> squeeze in a quickie workout with your baby
> cinnamon dare prompting warnings from health officials
> one year old child bride annulls marriage after seventeen years

How to look pregnant (not pudgy!)
Secrets of happy Moms
Trendy and affordable maternity clothes
Squeeze in a quickie workout with your baby
Cinnamon dare prompting warnings from health officials
One-year-old child bride annulls (sic) marriage after 17 years

Same as you lol

To that last one; WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Emerald87

OK Kaida either really loves or really hates Daddy. Whenever he comes over to feel her dancing in there (she was kicking so hard it was moving my hand) she stops. I don't know if it's his voice and it soothes her, scares her or what or maybe it's his hands being a different temperature to Mummy's because she's quite happy to kick me.
For a 19 week out foetus-baby she sure packs a wallop. Hehe, 19 weeks tomorrow :D And I meet my specialist. For now I'm home with my legs up. I'm about to get up and make myself lunch #2 - salad with lamb strips. Mmmmmnnn.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, Tyler stopped kicking MOST of the time as soon as Mitch touched my tummy too, he adores his daddy to bits and sometimes all Mitch has to do is talk and he calms down instantly, I think thats why they do it.. so I wouldnt worry :) haha lunch #2. I love it :) 

Im waiting for tyler (who is currently 9 minutes late for food) to wake up for food before bed.. ><


----------



## Emerald87

Oh I'm not concerned :) I just find it funny - I get all the joys of bubs moving and poor Colin gets maybe one kick and she runs off


----------



## ashiozz

Thats what mitch experienced and I think it made him think Tyler must not ever move, lmao..

He did learn to shake my tummeh and yell "TYLLLLERR" at him, maybe Colin can try that? LMAO ..

I love how they stop moving whenever someone else goes to feel, then they look at you like youre crazy cuz you SWORE You felt baby move.


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh some of my uni friends are already grabbing my belly expecting kicks. Kaida is talented but not that talented. I can only feel her from the outside laying on my back perfectly still, so fat chance for them with me standing up and them feeling for 30 seconds max.


----------



## Emerald87

My nipples are peeling. WTF


----------



## ashiozz

I think only one of my friends actually got to feel him, and its because i called her over to my desk at work when he had hiccups.. lmao.. 

She lit up, she actually came to see him at the hospital too and instantly said she wanted to steal him. =)

Once Im more mobile and he can go out, Im sure she'll be over more, right now i havent been up for visitors.

Blah I keep looking at my medical insurance claims, and everytime I log in theres more bills piling up, Im totally going to reach my max out of pocket for the year. Thankfully, its only 1750 for the year, then they cover everything, but guhhhhh.. 

And Tyler has more bills too, Im not sure how we're going to pay all this without me working =/ stressssssssssss


----------



## Emerald87

Damn, that sucks. Insurance companies are crap - they're all for the profit. At the same time you guys in the US would be screwed without them; I've heard some horror stories of some people with their bills exceeding $500,000.
I will be forking out $600 for my scan on Monday but that's entirely my choice. I could have settled with the morphology/anatomy scan I had done last week which was bulk billed (charged to the government) but I'd rather have these people do it, get a DVD and photos and see Kaida in awesome 3D goodness.
Apart from that I think that's the end of my costs.


----------



## Emerald87

Any news from Sarah? Has the updated FB?


----------



## Emerald87

OH! My inlaws asked what kind of "high-ticket" item they can buy us for the baby. I don't exactly know how high they mean but I've chosen a cot. I'll find a link.


----------



## Emerald87

Here it is; the Boori Newport in English Oak colour:
https://www.boori.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=64


----------



## ashiozz

That crib is beautiful! 
WITHOUT insurance my bill would have been 57K so far.. so thank god for insurance.. the US needs to work on this whole insurance thang..

My MIL bought all of tylers furniture, which is amazing, so its awesome when in laws are that helpful :) We have good ones ;)

My tyler FINALLy wants food!


----------



## ashiozz

Sarah didnt really update with much other than one pic of lizzie today but im sure no news is good news in this case :) Shes home so hopefully she'll log in and fills us in!!


----------



## Emerald87

Cool. In the pic is she still on the ventilator?


----------



## ashiozz

I cant tell because Lizzie's hand is in front of her face 0.o lol


----------



## gigglebox

des slept freat again! sadly, i did not. i was up about 20 minutes before he woke for his feed...and i never really got to sleep after that. i had about a 30 minute nap where i dreamed about my coworker telling me about anal sex...then i fell asleep at my desk. then i looked outside and saw my husband, who was driving a semi, got side swiped by another semi. hubs was ok, just pissed.


----------



## Emerald87

Wait - he was side swiped in real life or in your anal-related dream? If it was IRL, glad he's ok. And fuck that other driver.

I just watched a birth on RPA (a hospital show over here). They didn't really show much but after the discussion Colin and I had this arvo I'm fucking petrified. I'm scared beyond words. It's ages away, I know, but I'm scared. I can't wait to get to the stage that I _want _labour just to stop the pregnancy phase lol.


----------



## Emerald87

We were discussing water births (which I always thought was gross due to the blood and mucus) yet I was slightly considering one as I've heard they're great pain relief, but then Colin mentioned the poop and all I could picture was pooping and it floating around while I'm trying to give birth. I have issues with poop. I'm not having a water birth.


----------



## gigglebox

lol em; i pictured a little baby doing lines and had to laugh...then i realized i'm inappropriate :blush: also your crib it stylish! i love hard lines in decor so thus, i am loving your selection. do you have a room theme picked out?


----------



## gigglebox

i was terrified of birth, and didn't want to do it, probably up until 35 weeks. you'll get there! or maybe you won't. but you still have to do the birth thing :( with a water birth, someone will remove said poo when/if it happens. unless you have the shits...then i don't know.

oh, the hubs thing was part of the dream. but still, fuck that driver! he sped off!


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> lol em; i pictured a little baby doing lines and had to laugh...then i realized i'm inappropriate :blush: also your crib it stylish! i love hard lines in decor so thus, i am loving your selection. do you have a room theme picked out?

So. Many. Themes. Can't pick one, so I'm styling with modern decor and theme-ing around it once we decide. Dark colours will match all our theme ideas. Exactly what you said, hard lines. A friend is making the change table to my specific requirements (that's his baby gift to me, yes me, he doesn't like colin because frankly he's madly in love with me and is pissed colin has me lol) so it'll match the cot and it's based on like 15 different change tables I like haha. Once they're taken care of the expensive crap is done hopefully.


----------



## Emerald87

Laura, you dont think I'll make 35 weeks? :(


----------



## gigglebox

no! i mean you'll get there, "there" being mentally ready for labor

ETA: actually i'm guessing you'll go over, as we all have, and probably be quite frustrated at the end, as we alll were lol


----------



## gigglebox

that's so freaking cool you are going to have custom furniture!

we too got lucky with that stuff. my parents got our stroller, in laws got our dresser/changing table, nina got our crib, my moms friends pitched in to get us our baby monitor, a friend gave me a ton of clothes... other than diapers and formula, i think we spent about $100 on things for him lol


----------



## Emerald87

Colin's wiring up an old laptop with web cam etc. for our monitor so we have video and audio access 24/7 via our other computers, phones, laptops, tablets etc. he'll probably make a program that acts like a Standard monitor too I.e. switch everything to baby when it registers a cry.


----------



## gigglebox

ahhhh the perks of a talented husband! that is so cool


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Colin's wiring up an old laptop with web cam etc. for our monitor so we have video and audio access 24/7 via our other computers, phones, laptops, tablets etc. he'll probably make a program that acts like a Standard monitor too I.e. switch everything to baby when it registers a cry.


I asked mitch to do this (he is a software engineer, but has worked in IT for the past 7 years.. He can do it all) 

... But he brought up the fact, that he does not want our son's webcam to be done via the internet for two reasons... Someone could hack, and also, What if the internet goes out? then you lose your audio and video.. So instead we have a regular video monitor with a portable parent device ... my baby security cam is on his wall :) 

If he can get it to work wit no outages, thats a great idea... but that's why Mitch refused to do it that way.


----------



## ashiozz

OKI! Awesome that Des slept Laura! He's about on Tylers sleep schedule at night which is awesome considering that Tyler sleeps like a log for a three week old, so that's not bad at all! OMG.. My tyler is almost 4 weeks old >< GAH!

Emerald, Giving birth is scary even at the end when youre at 37+ weeks (and you dread it more the later you go.) ... We don't know for sure if Katie was late, and Vaurissa wasnt.. Sarah was SUPER early 0.o .. Jules was early too but it was because of a fluid issue...

Speaking of, WHERE THE HELL IS VAURISSA? Im going to facebook stalk her.

Lia wasn't late either cuz Kesslie was scheduled, sooooo basically Laura, was it just the two of us that were late? OMGZ WE'RE FREAKKKKS!

-.- If you go late, your chances of a megababy increase, It happened to two of us, Im telling you, You dont want Kaida to be mega when youre in labor. 

Water births always intrigued me, but they dont do them at the hospitals here, I Think they do at birthing centers but I liked the idea of being at the hospital more in case something goes wrong, which it kind of did for me 0.o so it was all gravy.

Home births also always intrigued me , but Im not brave enough to actually do one. 

In fact, Im not brave enough to attempt any other births in my life. Mitch and I are on the same page with no more babies, ever right now, but neither one of us is willing to go get fixed until a few years pass.. The scary thing is, IDK how we'll handle it if one day Tyler says "Mommy, Daddy, I want a baby sibling" .... It'd break my heart to say "No, Mommy doesnt want to do it again" and make him sad... =/


----------



## gigglebox

call me naive but why would someone want to hack into a baby monitor viewing?


----------



## gigglebox

i think the lateness is a first baby thing


----------



## ashiozz

Yeah thats what the hospital kept telling me too, but then on top of it they told me he wasnt helping me either cuz he couldnt get low enough to make any cervical changes 0.o

Im not sure but there's creeps out there, Laura. lol

Mitch is like, SUPER secure about all of our internet stuff 0.o 

My main reason for letting him not do the video monitoring that way though was more related to internet outages that could happen or our router going out.. I have his video monitor, and i also have an angelsounds movement monitor. Oh yeah, Im THAT mom. Super paranoid.


----------



## gigglebox

you never know; work wife is an only child. her parents asked her if she wanted a little brother or sister and she vehemently answered "NO."

nina update: she admitted to attempted suicide. she's regained strength in her hands...but she seems to be losing her mind a bit. she says everything tastes like salt and told my mom there was salt in her hospital bed. she also was seeing boxes and kept telling my mom to retrieve something from a box at the end of her bed that wasn't there. her esophagus also isn't functioning properly so when she swallows solid food it was entering her lungs, so then she got aspirated induced pneumonia. now she can only have pureed foods, but she won't eat because, as mentioned earlier, she thinks everything is salty. she also tried to get out of bed and fell but didn't get hurt. last night she thought my brother called her at 4am to bitch about money or something, and then for some reason she was asking my parents if he died.

that woman reeeeeeeeeeeally fucked herself up. i feel bad for her and i feel bad for my parents :(


----------



## ashiozz

:( I do too Laura, Im sorry your family is going through all that -.-

I asked for a little brother for my birthday, i had done that for almost 2 yrs when he was born, my brothers birthday is two days before mine, and my mom asked what if i got a sister instead while she was pregnant, i told her if it was a girl we'd have to take it back. lmao.. I was turning 4 when he was born :) best birthday ever.

I couldnt deprive Tyler of a sibling if he did want one, but Id seriously consider adoption.. lmao.. though Ill be ecstatic if hes smart enough to realize that siblings suck :)


----------



## gigglebox

this kid today! omg! he has done nothing but eat ALL DAY! he starts to snooze then his bottle runs out and he gets PISSED.

edit--going on 6 hours of this
edit--i mean 7


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Colin's wiring up an old laptop with web cam etc. for our monitor so we have video and audio access 24/7 via our other computers, phones, laptops, tablets etc. he'll probably make a program that acts like a Standard monitor too I.e. switch everything to baby when it registers a cry.
> 
> 
> I asked mitch to do this (he is a software engineer, but has worked in IT for the past 7 years.. He can do it all)
> 
> ... But he brought up the fact, that he does not want our son's webcam to be done via the internet for two reasons... Someone could hack, and also, What if the internet goes out? then you lose your audio and video.. So instead we have a regular video monitor with a portable parent device ... my baby security cam is on his wall :)
> 
> If he can get it to work wit no outages, thats a great idea... but that's why Mitch refused to do it that way.Click to expand...

Colin's advanced masters degree was in security, we'll be fine. No one is getting in. sure outages would be an issue but we have a tiny apartment so if she got extremely fussy we'd just hear her. Obviously she'll always have someone home with her. I'll be getting a movement/apnoea machine too. Mum was like "eh, why... Bla bla bla... Paranoid" and I said if I can then why not? Why risk it? She doesn't get it. She spent the weekend telling me how much she craved salami with me so she ate heaps of it so "why am I being overly cautious?" Because clearly I turned out fine. I fucking hate that - the "since I did it clearly it's proven it's not dangerous" shit. Mum smoked with my brother, should I take it up just because he's ok?? Ack, sorry, ranting.
Wow I went off topic there. So yeh, video monitoring, ok in my books. In a bigger house maybe not or I'd have an old fashioned backup.


----------



## ashiozz

lol i like my video monitor too so i dont blame you, We're in a small house and I cant hear him when hes in the living room if im in the bathroom 0.o but it'd probably be different in an apartment (I still only have 1200 sq feet.. and hes not a very loud crier) 

..Apnea monitor, I was on one when I was a baby until 3 mos because apparently SIDS happened once and almost twice to my grandmother on my dad's side, so when my mom mentioned that to the doc they sent her home with one. Thankfully now you can just go buy one which is AMAZING. 

I plan not to hook his up until hes in his crib though cuz right now hes right next to me .. My mom also smoked and we both did turn out just fine but when she was pregnant with me every appointment was bad news and she kept being told I wasnt going to make it, right up to the end, so she was extra careful after all that.. and after she TOLD me about my gma on dads side we decided Tyler gets a movement monitor, just in case.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> this kid today! omg! he has done nothing but eat ALL DAY! he starts to snooze then his bottle runs out and he gets PISSED.
> 
> edit--going on 6 hours of this
> edit--i mean 7

Omg Im sorry youre dealing with that =/

When does his daddy get home-- can you pass him off for a little while? :( 

Tyler is yelling at me but I have no clue why other than he keeps dropping his binky ><


----------



## gigglebox

i don't know. i guess he was doing that cluster feeding thing. he's kind of passed out now but so far today he's been up for nearly 10 hours with one 20 minute break in there--just enough time for me to eat my first food of the day at about 4. oy!

anyway hubs will be taking him after work so i can go get some groceries.


----------



## gigglebox

also he's not been bad today. just frustrating because i can't get much done...every time i start a task he starts getting his hungry cry going. i took me 3 attempts to clean his bottle :dohh: 

and right now i set him in his chair after he passed out, as mentioned in the previous post. well, that didn't last long. now he's doing hungry yell again :dohh: 

-sigh-

i just want to clean kitty litter and bottles! OK, i don't *want* to, but you know what i mean.


----------



## ashiozz

mmm.. kitty litter cleaning, thats mitchs job, lmao.

poor hungry man, maybe hes about to grow? or maybe hes trying to get all his foods today so he can let you sleep all night? wouldnt that be amazing?

tyler is getting ready to nap but hes having issues falling asleep =/ he always fights it sooo hard.


----------



## gigglebox

that would be great if this is indicative of how he'll sleep tonight, but i doubt it. i just don't think his poor hungry belly can handle more than 4.5 hours.

i wonder why they fight sleep so much? both my dogs did it as puppies too.

side comment--i still type-o but my one handed typing is getting much faster!


----------



## ashiozz

mine still sucks, i need time to build the skill. Tylers sleeping in his swing, apparently making noises at the motor on his swing is tiring.

Tyler cant seem to handle more than 5 hours without food, but he only sleeps for 4.5 of those, oddly. 

but i still think both of them are doing really well sleepwise for their ages. :)

Hopefully i'll be able to get tyler to eventually sleep through the night, but i dont expect it for at least another 2 mos.


----------



## Emerald87

My baby woke up at 4.30, then I fed her with the umbilical cord and she went right on back to sleep :p just wanted to add to the convo.
Sleeping is getting difficult. My hips hurt from constantly sleeping on my side.


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO "fed her the umbilical cord" 

0.o are you sure its from sleeping on your side and not from them spreading due to ligaments stretching? I dont remember when my hips started to hurt but I do know I had a really hard time walking near the end so I hope it doesnt end up like that for you because that pain suckkkks.

=/ I belly slept, for the first time since I couldnt anymore during pregnancy last night ;) it was soooooo nice.


----------



## gigglebox

:( i'm sorry em! i hope it goes away and doesn't get worse! how are your other symptoms? what did you have in the beginning vs. now?


----------



## hoping4girl

Baby Lizzie!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1338325686981.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4









1338004090633.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emerald87

It's not too bad, but I love to tummy sleep and I've officially given that up. The belleh is too solid :( I also love back sleep but obviously that's a no no. I prefer sleeping on my right, but left is better haha so I'm just grumpy I'm restricted.
Hrm, I can't say I'm better or worse than first tri. You guys probly remember it being COMPLETELY different. I'm still constantly exhausted but no nausea. Still constipated. Peeing less but now I have the bonuses of braxtons and no tummy sleep. On the plus side she kicks :) it makes it worth it all

Specialist in an hour. Woot!!


----------



## ashiozz

SARAH! Shes looking really good. How is she doing now?


----------



## Emerald87

Sarah!!! She's getting so big!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok, so I'm way far behind, and I'm lazy so I'm not catching up. I hope everyone has had a wonderful past couple of weeks :D I figured out the pics....stupid phone :) Hoping to go hold her tonight, I have bad tummy but pepto is helping so much so gonna go see her at 5 :) goodie!!


----------



## hoping4girl

Thanks!!! She is doing really really well :) I hope it continues in the positive direction!!!


----------



## ashiozz

i think in second tri I couldn't figure out what people meant by "burst of energy" because I was damn exhausted. Im not sure if thats because I couldnt fit good naps in or what.. but I was tired as hell.. You're still sleeping on both sides though, right? Because I know they say the right is worse but my god I tried to sleep on just my left, and at some point my whole right side swelled up really bad, and my doctor said it was how Tyler was laying and advised me to actually sleep on the other side 0.o it worked to rotate, idk if i'm weird or what, but he turned out just fine.

It made me grumpy to be restricted with sleep positions too :( So I feel you, and I was really careful about belly sleep after csection too so that made me more grumpy :( its like still being pregnant but not really, but Ive felt SO Good recently that I totally went for it last night, lmao.

I CANT WAIT FOR 3D SQUEEEE!! I feel like thats the highlight of today for me: for real.


----------



## Emerald87

I love getting your updates sarah :D

Quick catch up summary?
Katie's mum is home and tyson is acting semi like a dad but there's issues with some shitty government department about paternity
Laura goes back to work in 6 days and SOS from her desk. Des is smiling. We have video squee as proof.
Ash's tyler continues to dominate the size department and is frustrated that he cant move his giant head as much as he wants :p he's also ultra cute in a towel post bath time
Lia's dad visited her and kesslie only takes 10 mins now to feed since her surgery :D
Haven't heard from vaurissa
As for me, sleep sucks, kaida kicks like a champion and I meet the specialist about my cervix today.

Does that about sum it up ladies?


----------



## Emerald87

I love getting your updates sarah :D

Quick catch up summary?

Katie's mum is home and tyson is acting semi like a dad but there's issues with some shitty government department about paternity

Laura goes back to work in 6 days and SOS from her desk. Des is smiling. We have video squee as proof.

Ash's tyler continues to dominate the size department and is frustrated that he cant move his giant head as much as he wants :p he's also ultra cute in a towel post bath time

Lia's dad visited her and kesslie only takes 10 mins now to feed since her surgery :D

Haven't heard from vaurissa

As for me, sleep sucks, kaida kicks like a champion and I meet the specialist about my cervix today.

Does that about sum it up ladies?


----------



## Emerald87

Fucking double post piece of shit phone


----------



## Emerald87

No 3D till monday sorry, but you will get a detailed description of my cervix!


----------



## ashiozz

that'll do, emerald, that'll do..

But Im counting down til Monday.. and Im holding you to this. lmao

I should clean since tyler is giving me time to 0.o but i feel so lazy today =/ Im having one of those "going through the motions" days :(

Your update about covers it.. except DES IS SLEEPING! swaddling solved it. so far.

I cant remember if theres anything else big going on. Basically we're all living through you and sarah since you have the most interesting lives right now ;) lmao .. I kind of miss being pregnant sometimes =/


----------



## Emerald87

Lol _sometimes_


----------



## ashiozz

When I see peoples positive tests and ultrasounds, i miss that, i do not miss the end / labor / delivery part of it all. lmao.. if i could just perpetually have a creature kicking me from the inside, id probably be happy 0.o .. thats really weird.


----------



## Emerald87

Worms?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> no! i mean you'll get there, "there" being mentally ready for labor
> 
> ETA: actually i'm guessing you'll go over, as we all have, and probably be quite frustrated at the end, as we alll were lol

*raises hand*....was induced at 38+3...maybe...


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Worms?

 but worms are gross and you cant feel them and theyre not cute like babies


----------



## Emerald87

If they're big enough you could feel them :p


----------



## ashiozz

Smartass  I love it. lmao


Maybe theyd help me lose weight!


----------



## Emerald87

Update: Got a different doctor than I was told however she was a maternal foetal specialist still. She seemed very stern and was giving me generic answers at first but then scanned me, said my cervix looks great BUT she got me in for a proper transvaginal scan at the centre for maternal foetal medicine this arvo at 1 (i was only in the antenatal clinic this morning). I was thoroughly impressed.
So! Full day off for me :D


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> I want to learn pole dancing. Laura, you should be closer >< lmao... we could conquer this weight issue together for sure.

We should do our own weight loss challenge as a group. :) Where we all cheer eachother on, talk about how much we exercised/whether we ate well today/etc. :) Whatcha think? We could either do in this thread, or if we didn't want to bore Emerald, we could make a FB group so we can do motivating pictures and stuff too?

I could totally use some accountability buddies... I like to fall off the wagon a lot. :(


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Emerald, Tyler stopped kicking MOST of the time as soon as Mitch touched my tummy too, he adores his daddy to bits and sometimes all Mitch has to do is talk and he calms down instantly, I think thats why they do it.. so I wouldnt worry :) haha lunch #2. I love it :)
> 
> Im waiting for tyler (who is currently 9 minutes late for food) to wake up for food before bed.. ><

Kesslie wouldn't kick for Daddy till about 32 weeks. Otherwise, she got still every time I tried to get him to feel. I think babies instinctively know how to drive Daddy nuts. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I concur! I think this would help me as well! If Laura is in Im in. Katie youre a skinny mini already =P


----------



## ashiozz

Great news Emerald! Let us know how the transvaginal scan goes!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I want to learn pole dancing. Laura, you should be closer >< lmao... we could conquer this weight issue together for sure.
> 
> We should do our own weight loss challenge as a group. :) Where we all cheer eachother on, talk about how much we exercised/whether we ate well today/etc. :) Whatcha think? We could either do in this thread, or if we didn't want to bore Emerald, we could make a FB group so we can do motivating pictures and stuff too?
> 
> I could totally use some accountability buddies... I like to fall off the wagon a lot. :(Click to expand...

I wouldn't be bored; I'd be thoroughly entertained :D


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> We were discussing water births (which I always thought was gross due to the blood and mucus) yet I was slightly considering one as I've heard they're great pain relief, but then Colin mentioned the poop and all I could picture was pooping and it floating around while I'm trying to give birth. I have issues with poop. I'm not having a water birth.

Dunno how you feel about breastfeeding, but there's growing evidence that water births can negatively effect BF rates too... so another reason to avoid them. ;)

Unless you join us all in the csec club. 

(To be fair, I labored with Tyler in the tub. AMAZING on pain relief. As soon as I got out of the tub, I needed an epidural, but barely noticed the pain in the water. Assholes wouldn't let me back in the tub cause my water broke. If I were looking at a natural birth {which I will never be able to have} I'd probably try to labor in the water, and get out on dry land for the actual delivery.)


----------



## Emerald87

Oh I'll be BF-ing to the best of my abilities. So no poop, blood and mucus water for me it seems.


----------



## ashiozz

I had no bath tub at my hospital, just a shower :( Had I picked the other hospital my doctor delivers at i would have had the chance to labor in bath tub =( .. BUT Then again, That hospital charges for time in the nursery, the one I chose doesnt :)


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida is so big hehe. I had a med student in the consultation room with me for this appointment and he was like "Wow! That baby doesn't stop moving!" lol. Don't I know it.


----------



## Emerald87

I feel so bad, she looks squished in there hehe


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> :( I do too Laura, Im sorry your family is going through all that -.-
> 
> I asked for a little brother for my birthday, i had done that for almost 2 yrs when he was born, my brothers birthday is two days before mine, and my mom asked what if i got a sister instead while she was pregnant, i told her if it was a girl we'd have to take it back. lmao.. I was turning 4 when he was born :) best birthday ever.
> 
> I couldnt deprive Tyler of a sibling if he did want one, but Id seriously consider adoption.. lmao.. though Ill be ecstatic if hes smart enough to realize that siblings suck :)

I was 14 months old when my sister was born. According to my mom and dad, I stabbed her in the eye with my finger and said "it cries, take it back."

It took about 20 years for our relationship to get better than that.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao lia!! nice, idk whyyy i wanted a brother and not a sister.. less competition? IDK..


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I feel so bad, she looks squished in there hehe

isn't it awful to see on the screen? At least uteruses can stretch a lottt.. lol


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh, poor little thing. She's got plenty of room sideways but the uterus is right up against her face. Makes me want to get into different positions to make her more comfortable lol. I'm being silly.

Oh - aren't husbands tactful with words?! After the brief bedside scan Colin said "Well, Emerald, things looks good *smiles* Now you don't have anything left to complain about". He's vehemently denying he said "complain" and keeps saying he meant "you don't have anything to _worry _about" while laughing. Sure, Colin, sure.


----------



## gigglebox

first of all, sarah, well freaking done! she's looking great! and all that hair, omg! I think Des has some competition in the hair department.



ashiozz said:


> Smartass  I love it. lmao
> 
> 
> Maybe theyd help me lose weight!




Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I want to learn pole dancing. Laura, you should be closer >< lmao... we could conquer this weight issue together for sure.
> 
> We should do our own weight loss challenge as a group. :) Where we all cheer eachother on, talk about how much we exercised/whether we ate well today/etc. :) Whatcha think? We could either do in this thread, or if we didn't want to bore Emerald, we could make a FB group so we can do motivating pictures and stuff too?
> 
> I could totally use some accountability buddies... I like to fall off the wagon a lot. :(Click to expand...

i would LOVE to do this! when is your official "i can work out now!" date? we can all start then :thumbup: emerald can join too, just her weight can go in the opposite direction :haha:



Emerald87 said:


> Oh - aren't husbands tactful with words?! After the brief bedside scan Colin said "Well, Emerald, things looks good *smiles* Now you don't have anything left to complain about". He's vehemently denying he said "complain" and keeps saying he meant "you don't have anything to _worry _about" while laughing. Sure, Colin, sure.

NO TACT AT ALL. little does he know, there will be so much more to rightfully complain about (well, mainly all the discomforts)! and he'll never ever get it.

why do men become gynecologists? seriously? i can never seem to get an answer on this.

KATIE. join us again!!!!!!!!!!! we miss you :( i miss you :(


----------



## ashiozz

lmao!!!!!!! like the time Mitch said "it might LOOK like fat, but its pregnant!!"......... Men and their words....


----------



## gigglebox

Jules also doesn't come on here much anymore :(


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> first of all, sarah, well freaking done! she's looking great! and all that hair, omg! I think Des has some competition in the hair department.
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Smartass  I love it. lmao
> 
> 
> Maybe theyd help me lose weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> I want to learn pole dancing. Laura, you should be closer >< lmao... we could conquer this weight issue together for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> We should do our own weight loss challenge as a group. :) Where we all cheer eachother on, talk about how much we exercised/whether we ate well today/etc. :) Whatcha think? We could either do in this thread, or if we didn't want to bore Emerald, we could make a FB group so we can do motivating pictures and stuff too?
> 
> I could totally use some accountability buddies... I like to fall off the wagon a lot. :(Click to expand...
> 
> i would LOVE to do this! when is your official "i can work out now!" date? we can all start then :thumbup: emerald can join too, just her weight can go in the opposite direction :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Oh - aren't husbands tactful with words?! After the brief bedside scan Colin said "Well, Emerald, things looks good *smiles* Now you don't have anything left to complain about". He's vehemently denying he said "complain" and keeps saying he meant "you don't have anything to _worry _about" while laughing. Sure, Colin, sure.Click to expand...
> 
> NO TACT AT ALL. little does he know, there will be so much more to rightfully complain about (well, mainly all the discomforts)! and he'll never ever get it.
> 
> why do men become gynecologists? seriously? i can never seem to get an answer on this.
> 
> KATIE. join us again!!!!!!!!!!! we miss you :( i miss you :(Click to expand...


My six week post partum check up is June 21st! :)


----------



## Emerald87

Bloody men. He knows he said it and keeps giving me a cheeky smile. Douche-head.

LOL I do need to put on weight - on the plus side I'm 0.5kg above my pre pregnancy weight now!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Hrm
Colin's eyes look further apart on this pic than in real life



<------------------------------
Might change the pic


Edit: Much better


----------



## ashiozz

OMG Emerald I love your new avatar :) You guys are so cute :)


----------



## Emerald87

Much better. That's from 2007  I can't believe how long it's been!!


----------



## ashiozz

Aww =) 2007 is the year I Got together with mitch, I actually came across one of our pics from back then today =) aww 

I was way thinner back then >< .. but I was also flight attending so I didnt have much time for food in my life. or money... you guys are cuuuute :)


----------



## Emerald87

LOL of course you were thinner, you hadn't had an amazingly gorgeous mega baby yet. Never fear; you'll get back there.
I use to be 49kg when I met Colin. Look what he's done to me. Not that I'd want to be that underweight again but it was nice being so thin. However I like my boobies, and they tend to disappear first.


----------



## gigglebox

awwwwwwwwwwwww i also like the new picture!

love makes you fat. i'm up 40lbs from our first date; hubs is up 50.


----------



## Menelly

My hubs id up 40lbs too... I joked he gained all my pregnancy weight for me! :)


----------



## Emerald87

LOL I wish Colin would take the weight. But he's dropped lots of weight, mainly because of his jogging. He's always been slim but now he's buff and thin all at the same time. Makes me feel bad - stupid bum head.


----------



## gigglebox

sympathy weight!

i have a ton of boob envy. my boobs do not match my giant body. i like them because they aren't saggy or anything (minus the pancake nips that just won't quit)...but sometimes i think about an enlargement.


----------



## Emerald87

Once you get on this weight loss regime you can bring your body back into proportion with your (I'm positive) gorgeous and appropriately sized titties.


----------



## gigglebox

you're too kind :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

Colin got called into work two hours ago (he called to inform them of our scan at 1 and his boss demanded he waste petrol and drive all the way to work for an hour) and how I can't get a hold of him to ask where the fuck he is. We have an appointment in 50mins and he's MIA :growlmad:


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> sympathy weight!
> 
> i have a ton of boob envy. my boobs do not match my giant body. i like them because they aren't saggy or anything (minus the pancake nips that just won't quit)...but sometimes i think about an enlargement.

n the other side of this : I would like a reduction, even skinny my boobs stay the same size, Ive never lost weight there, just everywhere else.

I can connect my boobs to yours and we can put the fat from mine in yours! =D


----------



## ashiozz

eek! I hope he becomes non-MIA very soon or has already since its past your appointment time now =/


----------



## Emerald87

The specialist had pulled the stick out of her arse since this morning and was uber friendly. I'm thrilled :D Kaida looks great as usual, the machine was fantastic (worth $200000 mind you). Cervix is clawed and 36mm long so I'm absolutely tickled. I have nothing to "complain" about. Interestingly I have a second placenta which she said is going to complicate birth - like that's not already complicated enough? Lol.
I even got squee!! I shall upload when I'm home.
She's measuring ahead but with a small head - lets keep it that way.


----------



## ashiozz

you have two placentas? how does that happen? Does she have two cords then?


----------



## Emerald87

Nope, one cord. I have an extra lobe called a Succenturiate lobe and it turns out it's no harmless thing. Before I overreact I'll get my sonnographer to properly analyse it on Monday and check it's blood supply, location and structure.
I can't say I'm not scared though; if the vessels between it and the main placenta rupture when the water breaks, babies die within 10 minutes. It's usually diagnosed after the baby is already dead. I'm doing proper textbook reading rather than consulting Dr. Google so I have the facts.
I'm very thankful to this specialist. Stupid fucking sonnographer at that crap place last week measured my cervix wrong AND completely missed an accessory placental lobe.


----------



## ashiozz

I got curious and Dr. Googled, I Found some people that had two placentas and had vanishing twin according to their doctors 0.o

I hope you can get some answers!


----------



## Emerald87

LOL Dr. Google in all (his?) wisdom. It's not a whole placenta from what I can gather; just a lobe in my case. I'm writing down lots of questions for my highly reliable sonnographer for Monday - I'll make her work for my $600 or so.


----------



## ashiozz

Awesome. I hope it stays attached well 0.o Its really odd, you have a really interesting baby growing in there.. lol


----------



## ashiozz

ooh! and you say shes measuring ahead.. *coughmegakaidacough* ... ;)


----------



## Menelly

So, if you ladies are amenable, I think I'm going to create a weight loss group on Facebook. Not cause I don't love Em and don't want her a part (you can totally join us on Facebook!) but because I want to be able to do things like track my weight, inches, and post pictures, and I don't feel particularly comfortable doing that on here. (Yeah, I'm weird.)

So when you ladies see a group invite, that's why! :)


----------



## ashiozz

I concur, at least on facebook we can make our group more private ;) 

Plus here is baby convo.. and we dont want to lose our thread. Then Ill be forced to socialize in baby club, which terrifies me so.


----------



## Menelly

Facebook group is up, and it's labeled as "secret" so your posts won't show up in your family's newsfeeds. :) (Cause really, that's painfully annoying.)


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I concur, at least on facebook we can make our group more private ;)
> 
> Plus here is baby convo.. and we dont want to lose our thread. Then Ill be forced to socialize in baby club, which terrifies me so.

If you leave me, I'll hunt you all down.


----------



## ashiozz

we're not leaving. =) Promise... well I promise for myself.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald... join us on Facebook!! You know you want to... we won't tell anyone else it's you. :)


----------



## ashiozz

I need to find a way to plan my meals using the interwebs so i can better keep track of calories.........


----------



## Emerald87

Girls. I'm scared.

I think I'll be joining the popular c-section club. They can dissect me all they want, I don't give a shit what happens to me. I just want her to be ok.


----------



## Menelly

Ash... www.howdoesshedoit.com is a good one. Has a TON of recipes, you can sort by breakfast/lunch/dinner, remove ingredients from recipes that you don't like, and then you can mark what ingredients you have in your kitchen vs. what you need to buy, and print out a grocery list that matches what you intend to make for meals. It's pretty cool! :)


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Girls. I'm scared.
> 
> I think I'll be joining the popular c-section club. They can dissect me all they want, I don't give a shit what happens to me. I just want her to be ok.

I've had 2 csecs, and honestly, I didn't mind them at all. I know I have a pretty high pain tolerance, but still, I was fine in days from both. 

With the second placenta, I'd almost be in the "can we schedule a csec to make sure that it doesn't abrupt during labor?" camp myself, but I don't know if you're allowed to do that.


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> I've had 2 csecs, and honestly, I didn't mind them at all. I know I have a pretty high pain tolerance, but still, I was fine in days from both.
> 
> With the second placenta, I'd almost be in the "can we schedule a csec to make sure that it doesn't abrupt during labor?" camp myself, but I don't know if you're allowed to do that.

Yeh, the c-sec doesn't concern me in the slightest; I'm only concerned that she'll decide to come before my scheduled one (if I get one that is) and that'll just rupture everything anyway.
BTW I'm toasting marshmallows in your camp - I will be hounding the midwife at my 24 week scan about it. I refuse to take any risks.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Girls. I'm scared.
> 
> I think I'll be joining the popular c-section club. They can dissect me all they want, I don't give a shit what happens to me. I just want her to be ok.
> 
> I've had 2 csecs, and honestly, I didn't mind them at all. I know I have a pretty high pain tolerance, but still, I was fine in days from both.
> 
> With the second placenta, I'd almost be in the "can we schedule a csec to make sure that it doesn't abrupt during labor?" camp myself, but I don't know if you're allowed to do that.Click to expand...

I had a c-section! (oh duh we all know this) .. from what I experienced of real labor, the C-section was MUCH easier. all I had to do was lay there on the table while they cut me open and removed the tyler. I wasn't OK as fast as Lia, I was using my pain meds until a week after, but I still have leftovers ;) so I Didnt do too bad. Make sure you understand that laughs, coughs, and sneezes all come from the same place and they will all hurt like hell for a few days, just an fyi.. 

BUT ... C-sections really arent that terrible.. they've done this forever now and now the scar is SO low it's not even visible at all.. you'll be ok in our club :)


----------



## Emerald87

Colin says he couldn't imagine the muscles on that surgeon to be able to lift out the mega baby ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I really hope it stays attached well, you can probably schedule for 37 weeks and hopefully it'll be all good until then? :( Yes, talk to her about it, because it isnt worth the risk!


----------



## Emerald87

Okies, so I'll get a better pic on Monday but for now, here's Kaida - as usual with a hand in her mouth (at least its not up her nose this time).
 



Attached Files:







Kaida1.jpg
File size: 219.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emerald87

So far every single sonnographer has said "Wow, such an easy scan with someone who is thin - thanks" Thanks?! Lol it's gotten so bad they have to thank their slimmer patients for making their job easier? Lets see if she references my weight on Monday.


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. She had Daddy's nose


----------



## ashiozz

AWW! KAIDA!!.. yeah weight is an issue i think for a lot of people these days, I know even before I had Tyler, I had 25lbs I wanted to get rid of that I gained since meeting mitch >< 

Now I've got 35 >< 

Kaida looks gorgeous. I love how you can tell what features they have so quickly, I said from the second ultrasound, that tyler has daddy's nose.. check this out..



HIS NOSE IS A MINIVERSION OF DADDY'S!!! 


I love that photo.. its my fav <3


----------



## Emerald87

Both boys look rather suave I must say...


----------



## Emerald87

OK WTF - those are Colin's glasses and that's my lounge


----------



## ashiozz

are Colin's Gucci too?! Omg. weird

LOL... my couch is a cheap couch from Big lots here, it was $350 and it's torn up now from our last move, I Really need a bigger couch.


----------



## Emerald87

Hehehe ok, it's not my lounge. Mine is an uber expensive one from Harvey Norman Colin got me for my birthday last year.


----------



## ashiozz

yeah no, I actually spent the last 350 bucks i had in my pocket when i moved into my first decently sized apartment out here on this couch :) Its 4 yrs old and well loved, It even has scrapes from breaking a wall trying to move it out of my LAST apartment and into this one ;) Fun times.. but yeah i fell in love with a sectional, its modular so you can arrange it however you want, however it costs a lot and I havent got the funds for it right now :(


----------



## Emerald87

BHs + kicking baby + severe gas = unhappy Emerald.
Goodnight ladies, I'm off to bed. Talk to you tomorrow xoxox


----------



## ashiozz

GAH!! a week of good days where I didnt have to wake up before 8am and then today hes up at 5:30 -.- My baby is a devilchild today >< whyyyy...?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Colin says he couldn't imagine the muscles on that surgeon to be able to lift out the mega baby ;)

I didn't watch the process but Mitch did, And I felt her pushing him A LOT to get him out... lmao .. I imagine it was hard work, it felt like it took longer than they said it would =/


----------



## gigglebox

wonky uteruses (uteri?) unite!

wow, i didn't know that could cause such problems :( i'm glad i didfn't have any complications...no one ever mentioned to me it could be a potential problem....

oy. fussy baby today! i think he has a giant shit brewing, what with all he ate yesterday and only pooping once!

excited about weight loss...program...thing. 

looks likes it's going to be another day of mass fooding. he's been up just about 2 hours and is about to finish his 7th ounce of formula.


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler woke up every 3 hours demanding 4oz last night and hes in a mood this morning.. >< gonna be a long day, right now hes making sounds at his swing motor again..


----------



## gigglebox

lol; looks like it may be a bad day for mega and giant babies :( des passed out but i'm afraid to move him.

edit: he took down just over 8 ounces first :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

as suspected he woke as soon as i moved him *sigh*

there are things i'd like to do with my hands today outside of holding giant baby :/


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler finally is asleep in his swing, after yelling at each motor for quite a while 0.o he doesnt cry though , just makes "AH!" noises at them 0.o .. weirdo

I might try to nap but i know hell be up for food in an hour.


----------



## gigglebox

ugh, i hate when i attempt to nap when he does, and i'm just about to pass out, then he wakes up, and i'm even more tired than before i tried to sleep.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I concur! I think this would help me as well! If Laura is in Im in. Katie youre a skinny mini already =P

HA! Just because the pregnancy weight dropped off really quickly DOESNT mean i'm skinny. by any means.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I feel so bad, she looks squished in there hehe

I heart your new profile picture.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> lmao!!!!!!! like the time Mitch said "it might LOOK like fat, but its pregnant!!"......... Men and their words....

The one I got was "Oh my god, your ass is finally getting big!"

It was a compliment. I don't see how, but he looked VERY surprised when I jumped down his throat, and then started crying.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> why do men become gynecologists? seriously? i can never seem to get an answer on this.
> 
> KATIE. join us again!!!!!!!!!!! we miss you :( i miss you :(


Because it's good money, I'd assume. When you have to pick general vs specialized...I dunno. Emerald! Answer this!


I'm always here. Sometimes I just dont have the oomph to write anything, but I'm always here =)
i miss you too.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> sympathy weight!
> 
> i have a ton of boob envy. my boobs do not match my giant body. i like them because they aren't saggy or anything (minus the pancake nips that just won't quit)...but sometimes i think about an enlargement.


DUDES MY NIPPLES SHRUNK! And they're back to pink, except for this weird purple ring around them.

Unfortunately, they kind of sag now too. No more stripper boobs. I enjoyed them while they lasted. *throws single rose into ocean*


----------



## ..katie..

emerald87 said:


> okies, so i'll get a better pic on monday but for now, here's kaida - as usual with a hand in her mouth (at least its not up her nose this time).

eeep!!!! <3<3<3


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> looks likes it's going to be another day of mass fooding. he's been up just about 2 hours and is about to finish his 7th ounce of formula.

I'm so confused...Des is older and bigger than Patrick, but 7 oz in two hours isn't shit for OMF. He's started going on 6-7oz per feed. O_O


----------



## gigglebox

holy shit! though isn't he on soy? i've heard it's less filling...?

i'm sorry about the boob sag :/ they probably still look great, just a little less so in your eyes. and wtf, i've been not bf'ing for much longer and i still have purple people eater nips. not fair.

and the line. i want that to go. i don't even care about the stretch marks but i'd like the discolored skin to go.


----------



## gigglebox

i don't understand how kaida can be so cute already! i am SO excited for her next photo shoot!


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> ugh, i hate when i attempt to nap when he does, and i'm just about to pass out, then he wakes up, and i'm even more tired than before i tried to sleep.

That is seriously the worst feeling ever.

Kesslie was being a little shit last night. She didn't want boobie. She didn't want to burp. She didn't want a binkie. We even made her a formula bottle, see if she wanted that. Nope. She didn't want to lay down, didn't want her swing, didn't want to go for a walk. Didn't need a diaper change. She just wanted to yell at me for 2 hours. :(


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ugh, i hate when i attempt to nap when he does, and i'm just about to pass out, then he wakes up, and i'm even more tired than before i tried to sleep.
> 
> That is seriously the worst feeling ever.
> 
> Kesslie was being a little shit last night. She didn't want boobie. She didn't want to burp. She didn't want a binkie. We even made her a formula bottle, see if she wanted that. Nope. She didn't want to lay down, didn't want her swing, didn't want to go for a walk. Didn't need a diaper change. She just wanted to yell at me for 2 hours. :(Click to expand...

tylers ding this right now.. i want to cry.


----------



## Menelly

I'm sorry. :( I hate when they can't tell you what they want. I just held her and we danced around my room to music. She was still mad, but I can make the music louder than the baby and that helps. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

I sang to tyler, I rocked him, I tried dancing with him, I ended up feeding him another 2 oz of formula in the end, even though he had just downed 4 0.o now hes in his swing yawning but hes quiet.. >< 

Im exhausted, he needs to take a nap.


----------



## gigglebox

what is with the sleepless babies today?! RAGE.


----------



## ashiozz

They got together through brain wave communication and decided to make our lives hell today ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Im watching make room for multiples, this woman has 4 dogs and 2 cats and lives in a small apartment, and now she has twins, and thank god I didnt have twins, I love Tyler but one newborn is stressful enough. I now feel dumb for being frustrated over ONE baby screaming, imagine two 0.o


----------



## Menelly

No way on two. Uh, uh. :(

Kesslie learned another new trick (besides giggling yesterday). She's taught herself how to cough. She thinks it's funny. (Cough, grin, cough, grin.) I keep trying to figure out if she's sick. >.>

Oh well, at least she learned something new, right? LOL


----------



## ashiozz

lmao.. tyler has hiccups.. poor kiddo .. but still hes awake. this baby does nottt sleep today, worth anything ><

yeah i couldnt handle two either, i would go NUTS


----------



## gigglebox

Des finally went down for a nap! omg i can't believe i'm typing with two hands right now! SOOOOO much faster!

when we were in the hospital we got the news that my co-worker is pregnant with twins. i told hubs to be thankful, damn it. i couldn't do twins...and my mom had them (died) so it was a possibility. glad i dodged that bullet! anyway i'm glad i have a ton of clothes to give to my co-worker, 'cause lord knows she'll need them! except i only have boy stuff...she's having a boy and a girl...

did i tell you guys about the girl shirts i got? that nina's friend in vegas sent me two onesies, one is pink striped and the other purple? and then she told my mom that the animals and the front were hand embroidered from her daughter. um, no. they are very obviously mass manufactured things and NOT hand done...i mean, you can tell when something has the precision of a machine, naw mean? furthermore, they are very girly. they have frills on the sleeves. my mom jokingly said something like, "oh, haha, you accidentally got girls clothes" and she said "BOYS CAN WEAR PINK AND PURPLE!"

...yeah, maybe when they're old and not so naturally androgynous and the clothes they wear define what sex they are so strangers don't have to awkwardly ask.

anyway.

i just got a phone call from something like "kindly kyodee" on the caller id...and the lady said she was returning a call from her voice mail. i said "sorry, i'm the only one here today and i did not call." so she hung up...then called back again telling me the voice mail was definitely this number and trying to convince me i had called about a job. i finally got snippy bitchy and said, "I DID NOT CALL. I AM ON MATERNITY LEAVE. I HAVE A JOB." she still sounded like she didn't believe me :dohh:

the fucking calls i get on this phone! did i tell you about the time the convict called from prison asking for Natasha? and then not believing Natasha wasn't here? i only took the call because i was afraid someone i actually knew was collect calling from prison.

oy.


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie finally fell asleep too. On my lap. She wakes up every time I try to put her down, which isn't working for me, cause I have a LOT of cleaning to get done today. My house looks like a small nuclear bomb has gone off in it. :(

Kesslie? Lay down in your bed please. It doesn't bite.


----------



## gigglebox

des was doing the same thing. what i did was lay him down in my arms as flat as i could get them. then when he seemed zonked enough i carried him to the crib and very gently transferred him to it.


----------



## gigglebox

i extended a thread invite to a UK girl on here; i thought we needed some expansion. globally speaking.


----------



## Emerald87

Lol! Invaders! From england no less!!!


----------



## Emerald87

I'm disheartened. I'm beginning to feel like a whale. Something like a minkie whale or something;.I'm saving the humpback allusion for somewhere around 37 weeks :p


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> I'm disheartened. I'm beginning to feel like a whale. Something like a minkie whale or something;.I'm saving the humpback allusion for somewhere around 37 weeks :p

If you're a whale, I'm like 10 whales. And I'm not pregnant anymore. LOL


----------



## ashiozz

uh emerald, If youre a whale i must be gianormous.

Laura, Do you have an odd phone number that leads to all the odd calls? I get calls for a cab all the time, because the last four digits of my cell number are 4444... ;) .. and theyre all from Ohio. LMAO

Tyler is still awake, we're still glaring at each other, I am exhausted, hes GOT TO BE exhausted, and I keep telling him yelling is NOT going to fix it.. but he wont listen. Mitch texted me asking about what I want for dinner.. I said "fried Tyler." lmao...

guhhh i just want my normal good baby back :(


----------



## Emerald87

Oh I know I'm just going to get bigger, I'm just not used to this physique and it's come on so quickly. Two weeks ago I barely had a bump


----------



## Menelly

Oooh, PROGRESS! :)

Kesslie finally fell asleep in her swing. Well, she woke up a few min ago, and I was all "dammit, breaktime over." Well, I let her talk to herself for a few min and she's stuck her thumb in her mouth and gone back to sleep. Wewt wewt!


----------



## ashiozz

.. i am still being screamed at...


----------



## gigglebox

actually mine starts in 4444 lol

sadly my sleepless baby yesterday meant nothing about the night :/


----------



## ashiozz

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HES FINALLY SLEEPING.. but I lost my phone, I think in the couch, like IN The couch to a point of no return.. .so i had to activate an old one. Mitch said hes going to try to find it when he gets here lmao.

ah today was NOT my day.


----------



## gigglebox

oh no! i hate couches like that :( mine is like that :( i'm pretty sure it ate one of my favorite earrings. i dug around like hell trying to find it but no luck...


----------



## gigglebox

did you get a decent nap/break?

un-pregnant newer moms: do you still get phantom kicks? i just got one today. it's weird.

c-section club: how does your incision site feel? mine feels totally fine, but every now and then i turn the wrong way and it hurts on the inside...

rroooar outside.
me: "is that your dad?"
hubs, looking out window: "no."
me: "good, i didn't want to put on a bra."


----------



## ashiozz

Haha, Ive never felt a phantom kick, am I Strange?
My incision site feels fine, a tad itchy? I think its from the skin healing or maybe its because I cant soap it because my doctor hates me?

I live in a bra, but its because my boobs are massive and i feel they're too easy to notice if theyre not in one. lmao 

-.- I did not get a break really as usual, mitch has hung out with tyler but he basically asks me to do everything when it comes to "make him a bottle and Ill feed him.."..... No one makes bottles for me, when i told him i wanted a break cuz i was getting yelled at all day he said, "are you sure you wanted a baby"... Im tired of being asked that when I have days when I DO NEED A BREAK. 24/7 with Tyler is really hard work and treating me like I dont deserve a break is irritating me, and if i ask for a break it doesnt mean it's because I Dont like my child. -.- Now hes in the shower and Tylers out here asleep -.-


----------



## ..katie..

Ash, smack your husband. Do it.
I put a screaming patrick in his crib today, closed the door, went to the other room, decided I couldnt stay in the house, and walked outside and sobbed today. Theres only so much yelling one can handle. If I didn't, I was going to throw him. or bite him. or something.
GAH. Nothing like rage directed at a person who doesnt deserve it, eh?

Got my IUD today. didn't hurt going in at all. I'm cramping a little now, not a lot. Bleeding a bit. Excited to have no more children for at least five more years.

feeling fat today.
feeling grumpy at my mom today.

LIA! That's adorable!!!!!!!! I hope it is just a game and not a real cough.


----------



## ..katie..

OH, and yes, i'm still getting phantom kicks. Sometimes they make me want to cry.


----------



## ashiozz

You got the IUD? Mitch is scared cuz of an episode of doctor oz that was on last night.. i guess the guy got cuts on his penis cuz her string was cut too short.. 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

wow!!!
yeah....its low dose, free, and longer than any of my relationships. patrick will be in school by the time i need a new one, so im happy with it


----------



## Menelly

OK, prayers/candle lighting/sacrifices of small animals or ex boyfriends/etc. needed. :) My hubby just interviewed at his job for a supervisor position. It'd be a 70% raise! And he's one of 3 they interviewed, so it seems like he's got a good shot.

PLEASE let him get it! <begging> It'd be AWESOME.


----------



## gigglebox

ash--you SHOULD hit him! he'll be so taken aback he won't know what to do.

yes, i'm promoting spousal abuse today. i guess that's the kind of moon i'm in.

blah i'm still waiting to hear back from my OB if i'm definitely not a candidate for an IUD.

:cry: i just accidentally cut Des while trying to trim his nails. hubs had to console me while i consoled Des :( i feel bad--but it turns out it was nothing a bottle couldn't fix!


----------



## gigglebox

good luck with the job situation lia! how exciting!

---

sadly, my OB told me IUDs are, like, a $500 initial cost :(


----------



## gigglebox

katie--could he have the reflux?

des was so fussy today, then he finally shit! it was intense lol; but it was like someone gave me a new baby after. anyway don't feel bad about walking away. it's fucking tough, this baby thing. you're doing great! just don't give in to the urge to shake him...

that reminds me, did kristen turn out ok with the tough time with baby thing? i didn't see her talk about it; on facebook she seems always happy with him so i'm hoping the tough time is done...but i wanted an update!

my cat is hunting a mosquito. i knew she wasn't totally useless!


----------



## ..katie..

should have been irresponsible like me and gotten pregnant as an unwed teenager!


----------



## ..katie..

lia- luck!!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> OK, prayers/candle lighting/sacrifices of small animals or ex boyfriends/etc. needed. :) My hubby just interviewed at his job for a supervisor position. It'd be a 70% raise! And he's one of 3 they interviewed, so it seems like he's got a good shot.
> 
> PLEASE let him get it! <begging> It'd be AWESOME.

sending sacrifficed ex boyfriends souls your way ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> good luck with the job situation lia! how exciting!
> 
> ---
> 
> sadly, my OB told me IUDs are, like, a $500 initial cost :(

Thank god for meeting my max out of pocket costs for the year! lmao


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> katie--could he have the reflux?
> 
> des was so fussy today, then he finally shit! it was intense lol; but it was like someone gave me a new baby after. anyway don't feel bad about walking away. it's fucking tough, this baby thing. you're doing great! just don't give in to the urge to shake him...
> 
> that reminds me, did kristen turn out ok with the tough time with baby thing? i didn't see her talk about it; on facebook she seems always happy with him so i'm hoping the tough time is done...but i wanted an update!
> 
> my cat is hunting a mosquito. i knew she wasn't totally useless!

I assume she is doing better. Im not sure, I know her facebook is positive.

Yes, do not shake the baby, I find sometimes I have to put Tyler down in his swing with a pacifier just for a few moments so I can let my rage fade. I would never shake him, but I do get the urge to yell at him and that's also not good.

=/


----------



## ashiozz

No spousal abuse, he'd probably leave and call me psycho then we'd divorce and I dont wanna fight for custody of Tyler.. Plus I love him or something, but we revisited the subject and he says he was kidding =/ makes me uncomfortable to talk about... ><


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> good luck with the job situation lia! how exciting!
> 
> ---
> 
> sadly, my OB told me IUDs are, like, a $500 initial cost :(

Thanks. :)

Does your insurance not cover birth control?  They HAVE to know that an IUD is cheaper than a repeat csec. >.>


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> No spousal abuse, he'd probably leave and call me psycho then we'd divorce and I dont wanna fight for custody of Tyler.. Plus I love him or something, but we revisited the subject and he says he was kidding =/ makes me uncomfortable to talk about... ><

I forget who's the aspie ones around here, isn't Mitch one of the aspie types?

If so, say this to him: "Joking about whether I want my child or not is not funny and never will be. I will be hurt and get mad at you 100% of the times you try this 'joke'. Don't do it, I mean it."

There is no way to misconstrue that, and all men are shit at taking hints, and Aspie men are so much more shit at taking hints than even normal men. Bludgeon him with a 2x4 in the "not a hint, it's a fucking command" category. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

my OB says it's not covered :shrug: but i'd still try. they cover some pills, but not all so it seems to be a pick & choose kind of thing. i dunno.

i think it's 100% normal to have violent thoughts towards your baby. totally fine as long as they pass and you don't act on anything.


----------



## gigglebox

i took a bath with des tonight :cloud9: it was actually really nice! except he peed on my twice...but i was ok with that because ultimately peeing in the tub saves me a diaper.


----------



## ashiozz

yes - hes an aspie, I told him hes not funny when he says that, he said he was sorry. Lol I love how quick those conversations go..


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> my OB says it's not covered :shrug: but i'd still try. they cover some pills, but not all so it seems to be a pick & choose kind of thing. i dunno.
> 
> i think it's 100% normal to have violent thoughts towards your baby. totally fine as long as they pass and you don't act on anything.

In arizona, theres a law saying they have to cover birth control devices, Sooo we will see ;)


----------



## gigglebox

yay arizona!

GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH there is a GIANT mosquito hawk in here and i don't know where it went! that cat better freaking kill it; i assumed it was a tiny regular mosquito she was hunting; i guess not...i went to grab a tissue to take it outside or flush it as it was just chilling on my floor and i assumed it was dead/dying...and when i came to get it it was gone :( i fucking hate bugs! GET OUT OF MY HOME!


----------



## gigglebox

AND my stupid dog is outside and won't come in, but Des went to sleep for the night and i want to go too...but can't until that damn dog comes back...

sad rage :(


----------



## Menelly

I want to take a bath with Kesslie. I love baths and she'd probably love being in one with me.

What I can't work out is: how the hell do you get out of the bathtub with the baby? I can't hold her and get out, my knee is too terrible to not use both hands to get up. (And I'm the size of a small beached whale.) I could bring the bouncer in and put a towel on it I guess? I don't know... what are you doing Laura?


----------



## ..katie..

I can't figure out the logistics of it, either. I do, however see how one could do it with a sling or with a babytub. just plop 'em back in. Or drop the baby over the side of the tub when youre done. (GENTLY!)


----------



## ..katie..

I think kristen is doing better. I think her lovey fb posts that involve both hubby and ryland are when she's feeling on edge. I dont know though.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> You got the IUD? Mitch is scared cuz of an episode of doctor oz that was on last night.. i guess the guy got cuts on his penis cuz her string was cut too short.. 0.o

Fucking "Doctor" Oz - I hate that guy. With a passion. Did I mention I hate him? Like, I would party if he died, violently. He's a fucking dickhead - even if he doesn't write his own content he's willing to go on with the utter shit his writers write. He's an absolute embarrassment to the medical community.
I hate him - I'm not sure if I said that already.


----------



## Menelly

So, Em? How do you feel about Dr. Oz? ;)

Tell us more... why is he an embarrassment to doctors?


----------



## Emerald87

Ohhhhhh, you've got me started............
Ugh the utter shit he goes on with!!! Sure he tries to summarise medical conditions for lay people to understand (which is good) however he just sucks at it. He combines medical jargon with infant speaking and just makes himself look stupid.
He gives false information and blanket advice. Like he told everyone they should take half an aspirin a day - EXCUSE ME?!?!?!!?! He did not give exceptions or advice, it was "take an aspirin a day to prevent heart disease" AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! So much wrong with that - it won't prevent heart disease; it may prevent a heart attack but it's not going to prevent the pathological formation of heart disease (e.g. atherosclerosis of the coronary arteries). Second - there are people with contraindications to aspirin - lets see shall we? People with allergies, people with clotting disorders, people on other medications, pregnant women and people with reflux/PUD. And he blanket suggests a medication without individualised medical advice?!?! What kind of fucking doctor is he?!?!?!?! All these people will take his stupid word as gospel and rupture an ulcer in their stomach, bleed out and die because of that fucker.



Plus, he's an ugly SOB


And since you asked, Lia. I hate him.


----------



## Emerald87

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!!!!

EDIT: stupid lack of caps


----------



## gigglebox

em was that lasr fit of rage still towards dr. oz? or in something else inducing your rage today?

sorry to disappoint ladies, but my tub time was not as amazingly skillful as you all were thinking. i just had hubs hand him to me after i got in, then hubs took him away in a towel when i finished washing him. then i took a shower :thumbup:


----------



## ashiozz

Lmao Laura, I love it.

Wow 0.o Doctor Oz Rant.. I kind of love it :)

so baby woke up at 5:30 again BUT he just now fell asleep so I GET A NAP! and this will hopefully put me at 6 hours MAYBE 7 total for the night :)


----------



## ..katie..

HI INXSMHPY!

So the good news is, my brain finally let me sleep.
the bad news is, patrick made sure I didn't oversleep, so I got four hours. So thats four hours in a 48 hour period. I would have been better off not sleeping at all. I wish i didn't feel suge rage towards him when I first wake up. Gah.

So my next week is going to be a shit storm....
Saturday, I have tyson's youngest sister's graduation/party, and their cousin's grad party.
Sunday, I'm FREEEEEE. But I have to somehow be able to go to bed at a decent time to wake up for work at four AM starting on...
Monday, work from 6-3, back to green river, scream at CSS, try to spend time with my little person, early to bed.
Tuesday/Wednesday-Same as monday, minus CSS.
Thursday, up at 4, work til 3, get off and take the little person home (back to my parents' house)
Friday-die.

I worked three jobs last summer, only one part time, so I was at at least two jobs per day. And I did FINE.

But now here I am with a little person and remembering to brush my teeth is kind of a big deal. IDK how the hell I'm supposed to manage working and the baby. Maybe working will get me more lined out, who knows? I know the week doesn't sound like a lot, but i'm panicking.
Blah.
I'm also spending my first week at work in a town that isn't mine and a house that isn't mine. But that's okay because tyson's mom takes care of me ^_^


----------



## gigglebox

yay for sleep! that is great he's coming into a pattern so early!

Des had another good night. his forst stretch was 5 hours! and for the first time ever he didn't wake up yelling for food! he was up for about 30-40 minutes then slet another two hours. i am so freaking relieved we figured this out before work started!


----------



## gigglebox

katie why have you not been sleeping?

and actually that does sound like a crazy week...and everything is daunting with a newborn!

so am i correct in assuming tyson's parents love you? are they together?


----------



## hoping4girl

holy balls you ladies need to slow down!! I can't keep up! Mostly cuz I go see Lizzie every three hours, and then I pump, then I take an hour to do stuff around the camper, then back to Lizzie....and Now I get to do skin to skin with her so that's another hour at the hospital....so yeah, not much time for me to get on here! But I'm loving skin to skin, and she loves it too!!! Gonna sacrifice my time today to let my hubby do it tonight :D 

and I need to get my eyeballs adjusted cuz I totally thought your post said Des was stretching his foreskin....don't ask me why.....stupid eyeballs....and brain for that matter!!


----------



## ashiozz

lmao.. foreskin stretching.... 

Tyler let me sleep another 3 hours. awesome. that's about normal as of late except we woke up at 9 and not 8.. :) WOOHOO

yeah im surprised he has such a routine for being 4 weeks old, but im not complaining, its all good in the hood, but he woke up an extra time last night, he went 3 hours between food instead of 4. >< oh well, hes probably just going to grow again *Sigh* 

and one of his feedings he only ate 3 oz and not all 4. Im glad you're seeing lizzie so much Sarah, she sounds like shes doing great =) its all good news :)

Katie your week sounds really hectic.. Im scared of managing work with Tyler and I have Mitch for help (haha that sounds like a really funny joke lately though -.-) 

oh yeah .. I forgot to brush my teef.. Thanks Katie for the reminder that YES I am human and yes I have hygienic needs 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie why have you not been sleeping?
> 
> and actually that does sound like a crazy week...and everything is daunting with a newborn!
> 
> so am i correct in assuming tyson's parents love you? are they together?

I'm not sleeping because I'm swinging manic lately. it'll chill out in a while and I'll be able to calm down again.

Tyson's parents like me...or tolerate me. or something. His mom and I hang out and text and stuff. I hope they like me! And yeah, they are together. They're an odd family.... I like them though.


----------



## gigglebox

lol ewwwwwwwwwwwwww...though that reminds me of something hubs recently told me, that there is a procedure called tugging or something (maybe it is stretching?) that men do to try and regrow their foreskin. freaky...and why?!

so glad you're getting more time with you little lovely! skin to skin is great!

katie what makes them odd?


----------



## ashiozz

I had a friend that was PISSED at his parents for circumcising him and he was doing this stretching thing, apparently some men get mad they were mutilated, and circumcision also reduces pleasure when it comes to sex so im not sure if that had anything to do with it.. 

Oh yes odd families. spill. i have a strange one too though 0.o

OMGZ ITS FRIDAY


----------



## gigglebox

yay for fridays, i.e. yay for other people being around the house to help! though this is my (and katie's?) ladt day with the boyu all to myself all day :/ bittersweetness.

my mom is taken Des overnight saturday...assuming nina doesn't go on the fritz again :( her pneumonia is getting worse. oy.

but we're going to dinner and a movie, then hopefully the lots of sex we missed out on last time, and then going to a festival in the morning. weee!


----------



## ashiozz

YAY for lots of sex. Im not going to last until my 6week check up which is actually at 7 weeks.. >< 
Thankfully since I cant have my IUD until I get my pap results back for the next pap smear at 8 weeks pp I have condoms -.- 

But yeah, I Doubt we'll last until this appointment. We didnt do much my whole pregnancy cuz I didnt want to.. 0.o Im doing a lot better nowwww .. I hate doctor rules.


----------



## milf2be

hellloooo! i have been recruited :haha:

i scrolled down the page and saw the words foreskin and sex....definitely my kind of thread :rofl:

iv never seen a circumcised winky....you just dont get them round here. oh and definitely not heard of fore skin stretching :haha:


----------



## ashiozz

Oh Hai! You're the UK person they were talking about :) I'm Ashley but You can call me Ash =) I am from Arizona, which is basically like living in hell (hot enough)
And I gave birth to a mega huge child =) Nice to meet you!

I've seen circ threads and it seems to be very controversial where you come from because it seems to be less common than here. We don't judge either way here, but I find it interesting that it can start SUCH A fight..

We have many many pages of random information that is probably way too private to put out there to each other, but clearly, we have no filter <3 You'll love it here.


----------



## gigglebox

hi milf! :wave: thanks for coming! introduce yourself!

quick rundown: i am laura, also known as "lauragiggles" 'round these parts :haha: i'm 25, hubs is 27, first baby is 2 months, he is also known as "Des" or "Giantbaby" (9lbs 2oz at birth), but he's only second in size to Tyler, also known as "Megababy", Ash's youngin'...but i'll let her introduce herself ;)

and i have only seen but one uncut wiener in the flesh. i didn't even seen my own son's before they cut it...well...half cut it. so i guess i've seen one and a half uncut penises (peni?). and for a brief on that story, the doctor didn't cut enough off of Des' penis so he has to get it done again :( i am heated about that...but rather than rage again i will say that...

...the forth of july is coming soon! soooo many fireworks. i live at the end of a court and the families around here spend TONS on fireworks. i mean hundreds. and they shoot them off in the court for everyone's viewing pleasure so we don't have to pay for shit! which is great, since i am morally opposed to them. i kind of feel like it's exploding your money. several dollars for a second of a colorful explosion...not my idea of a fun way of spending my money.

hope i'm not offending any fireworks lovers out there!

so, my Aussie and new UK friends, do you have any holiday(s) that you guys go firework crazy with? also, over there, if holidays are also vacations, do actual holidays have a specified name?


----------



## gigglebox

i swear to god, if my uterus decides to bleed again this weekend and ruin my sexy time, i am going to be SO pissed.


----------



## ashiozz

^ I'd agree with you on exploding my money, IF Fireworks and even sparklers and snakes hadn't been illegal here all together until last year, Now i gladly buy my sparklers, I buy fountains too but they're uhm banned in city limits.. so I just don't shoot those off out in the open =D 

Ah yes. Tyler = Megababy, he's 4 weeks old today =).. I'm 24, my husband is 35 (insert everyones initial shocked face here) ... and we've been together since right after my 20th birthday. =)

We have 2 cats (one is evil.) named Zippy and Missy and a puggle named Acer (who is my life. I love him and Tyler pretty much equally, that sounds bad, but I've had this dog since he was 5lbs and now hes 6 yrs old and hes pretty much another child to me.) 

I'm a little eccentric.. but you'll get used to it =)


Let's see.. I think that covers it? 

Oh yes, and I prefer to be wined and dined before anyone sticks fingers ANYWHERE near my vag (DAMNIT doctor doom, WHY no wine and dining..?) (I just had to end this personal ad-like, as usual)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> i swear to god, if my uterus decides to bleed again this weekend and ruin my sexy time, i am going to be SO pissed.

Im still bleeding from post partumness, but its like, cream colored now.. does that mean it'll be done soon!? I want it to be done.

On the plus side, I have to say, Pads have come a long way since I Was 12...

The overnights feel like the regulars used to, and the regulars.. are like.. .flat... 0.o so insane.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> katie what makes them odd?

well...
i'm not sure, exactly.
Ty's mom is hyperexcited most of the time. She's obsessed with her dogs. Sometimes she's very very bitchy but most of the time she's really nice. She doesn't follow a train of thought very well. She doesn't have rules for anyone except her youngest, who is the only one who doesn't actually need any boundries. She's a lot like ty...She's very mood swingy and deceptive, except she has a conscience so attacking people is never really in her agenda. She is awake ALL NIGHT LONG and asleep all day. She has huge grand plans, and then rarely follows through with them. She's doing a lot better now than when I met her though, with responsibility and whatnot. She was overwhelemed and just kept digging. Now she's climbing.
Ty's father is wonderful. He's HILARIOUS. He's massive too, looks like Hagrid. He also has this disease where his spine is regrowing itself on top of his current spine, so he's in a lot of pain.....a lot of the time. He's still very strong and is always willing to help do anything anyone asks. He's the resident baby sitter for all the family's kids because he's amazing with them and he can't work. He's bored and he hates it.

there's......theres a lot. Theyre odd. Good people though.


----------



## ashiozz

His mom sounds like my mother 0.o

His dad sounds really sweet :) Im glad that you have them to count on with Patrick :)


----------



## milf2be

im carly im 22, hubs to be (well he will be if he ever gets round to asking pffft) is 26, nearly 27!! we have one son who is 10 months....everyone expected him to be 9lb/10lbs and out came a 6lb baby :rofl: we call him fat man because if he had the choice he would eat none stop. seriously, he launches himself onto our plates at meal times, even though hes just had his!

yes iv seen some circumcision sites get out of hand. tbh i couldnt care less either way....nobody is going to do it to purposely hurt their babies. 

i commented on a friends status the other day and she had a go at me. she was saying how disgusting female gential mutilation was and i said well yes it is awful to us, which is why its illegal in this country, but its their culture to do it. the parents do it to be kind to their daughters, because if they didn't they wouldnt find a husband and would be outcasts in their community. 

we have the golden jubilee over here so there union flags everywhere and people are having bbqs. we're not doing anything tho, not that patriotic


----------



## ashiozz

aww Carly, He will ask :) 

It took my husband 2 yrs 0.o .. I was at the point where I was going to ask him (uh I actually did but thats another story.. and its not a good one .. but it is funny.) 

Men just dont see the point sometimes in marriage, they're like this "We live together right?" "uh yeah" "We pay the bills together: right?" "uhm yeah" "we're exclusively together and not seeing other people, right?" "uh.. yeah..." "So uh, Whats the difference between this and being married?" .... 0.o That's at least how Mitch felt.. 

You're lucky yours was 6lbs... >< Tyler had to come from the sun roof because of his size :( and I was sad that he couldn't wear newborn clothes. I hear the eating all the food in the house thing is a boy thing, i remember my brothers could live in the fridge.. lmao


----------



## ..katie..

milf2be said:


> hellloooo! i have been recruited :haha:
> 
> i scrolled down the page and saw the words foreskin and sex....definitely my kind of thread :rofl:
> 
> iv never seen a circumcised winky....you just dont get them round here. oh and definitely not heard of fore skin stretching :haha:

HI! I've seen you in babyclub. I'm kathryn. Katie. OMF's mom.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> hope i'm not offending any fireworks lovers out there!

bitch. :flower:

eta: i heart you.


----------



## gigglebox

ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!

milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.

i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...

how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> aww Carly, He will ask :)
> 
> It took my husband 2 yrs 0.o .. I was at the point where I was going to ask him (uh I actually did but thats another story.. and its not a good one .. but it is funny.)
> 
> Men just dont see the point sometimes in marriage, they're like this "We live together right?" "uh yeah" "We pay the bills together: right?" "uhm yeah" "we're exclusively together and not seeing other people, right?" "uh.. yeah..." "So uh, Whats the difference between this and being married?" .... 0.o That's at least how Mitch felt..
> 
> You're lucky yours was 6lbs... >< Tyler had to come from the sun roof because of his size :( and I was sad that he couldn't wear newborn clothes. I hear the eating all the food in the house thing is a boy thing, i remember my brothers could live in the fridge.. lmao


and enter new side of tyson you guys havent seen....

this is the opposite of how it was with us. he kept bringing up marriage and whatnot, and i said 'how is being married going to be different than it is now, other than its a lot more bullshit when we fight?'
he didnt talk to me for three days. and then a month later he was on one knee with a ring.

i really miss the ring. it was gorgeous and had an opal as the center stone (my favorite, also his birthstone) with diamonds criss-crossing it, then diamonds on the sides. white gold. i loooooved it.


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.

do not name your daughter 'jubilee' please. unless its her middle name. pleasepleaseplease. its a pretty word but it also rings of fat jokes and grocery store jokes. pleaaaaaassssseeeeee.


what is everyones middle name, btw?


----------



## ..katie..

oh, i forgot to introduce further than my name.

i'm katie, 20, single, working full time starting monday, i live with my parents and its driving us all crazy, i'm going to be a nurse, and i have a 6 week old boy named patrick. he's wonderful. he looks like a grumpy old man, hence 'old man finnegan' or omf. i'm in an odd relationship with his father that basically revolves around us hating each other and being incapable of letting go. he thinks im the spawn of satan, and i'm pretty sure he's the man himself.

i'm also a one handed typist as my kiddo has recently became very clingy.


----------



## ashiozz

My middle name is *quiet*monet....


-.- 

Wow I didnt know Tyson proposed 0.o 

Mitch didnt even get on one knee, I was drunk naked in a las vegas hotel room ;) awesome story.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> oh, i forgot to introduce further than my name.
> 
> i'm katie, 20, single, working full time starting monday, i live with my parents and its driving us all crazy, i'm going to be a nurse, and i have a 6 week old boy named patrick. he's wonderful. he looks like a grumpy old man, hence 'old man finnegan' or omf. i'm in an odd relationship with his father that basically revolves around us hating each other and being incapable of letting go. he thinks im the spawn of satan, and i'm pretty sure he's the man himself.
> 
> i'm also a one handed typist as my kiddo has recently became very clingy.

...ahhem.. so satan loves his spawn.. a lot.. eh? ;)


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.
> 
> do not name your daughter 'jubilee' please. unless its her middle name. pleasepleaseplease. its a pretty word but it also rings of fat jokes and grocery store jokes. pleaaaaaassssseeeeee.
> 
> 
> what is everyones middle name, btw?Click to expand...

really? jubilee makes me think of x-men :D

my middle name is Elise, as in Fur Elise, as in the Beethoven song...which i was about to stupidly type to help you all know what i was talking about.

i want to see a picture of this epic ring! 

na na na na na na na na naaaa....na na na naaaaa...na na na naaaa


----------



## ashiozz

Aww your middle name is pretty, i got named after a MALE ARTIST.. 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Also: Laura, I find it interesting that we both have normal first names and unique middle names: My story for this is that my mother picked my middle name, my dad picked my first: is yours the same way?


----------



## ..katie..

i will find a pic of it. i loved it.

mine is angela. my mom wanted it as my first but my dad said no. i am glad.


----------



## gigglebox

i have no idea how they decided my name. i do know that "heather lee" was another name they considered.

we also have middle names that relate to classical artists...

sometimes i find freaky parallels in our lives and it's weird.

also i kind of like monet, but maybe as the middle name for a boy...or first name for a yorkie.


----------



## gigglebox

i actually really like angela...


----------



## ..katie..

I like the name, too, but it's totally not me. I'm very kathryn-y.


----------



## ashiozz

my first name would have been sierra if mom named me.. and it is creepy laura -- youre the first othe person ive known to have a middle name relating to art <3


----------



## gigglebox

i don't know, i think the name "angela" kind of has a head-bitch-in-charge ring to it! but maybe i just have some weird underlying association with it...?

and, ash, ditto about the name. 

your name, and my yorkie remark, reminded me of my friend who had an apartment there (in good ol' phoenix--the friend that's an EMT now in NOLA) and she lived above this gay couple who had a yorkie (i think--might have been a shih tzu in retrospect) named Merlot.

I don't know...they both start with M and have a silent T...maybe that's why i made the association...?

i am considering running to the grocery store with Des to get fruit, but this is risky. I would wear him since he seems to like it...

or i'll just wait for hubs to get home and go without having to put too much effort into the trip. i need peanut butter for the dog's pills anyway.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> YAY for lots of sex. Im not going to last until my 6week check up which is actually at 7 weeks.. ><
> Thankfully since I cant have my IUD until I get my pap results back for the next pap smear at 8 weeks pp I have condoms -.-
> 
> But yeah, I Doubt we'll last until this appointment. We didnt do much my whole pregnancy cuz I didnt want to.. 0.o Im doing a lot better nowwww .. I hate doctor rules.

I totally had sex 2.5 weeks postpartum. You're already doing better than me. LOL!!


----------



## gigglebox

more than anything i seriously hope my power doesn't go out. or, if it goes out, i hope it's raining and said rain is audible...but not thundery. i hate the silence :(

edit: there are a few giant fucking storms headed my way, including high winds and hail :( blaaaah


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> hope i'm not offending any fireworks lovers out there!
> 
> bitch. :flower:
> 
> eta: i heart you.Click to expand...

You only say that cause your state is funded by fireworks sales to Utahns. ;)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.
> 
> do not name your daughter 'jubilee' please. unless its her middle name. pleasepleaseplease. its a pretty word but it also rings of fat jokes and grocery store jokes. pleaaaaaassssseeeeee.
> 
> 
> what is everyones middle name, btw?Click to expand...

Well, now that I'm married again, it's legally my maiden name. ;) But the one I was born with is Christine. My parents blew their creativity wad on my first name, clearly. >.>


----------



## ashiozz

Be safe laura!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

right! i forgot to say about fireworks, only ground ones (fountains and such) are legal here. but people drive out of state to either pennsylvania or north carolina to giant firework warehouses and go ape shit with their money.

p.s. have you ever picked up the wrong end of a recently burned sparkler? they smart (lol)!

p.p.s. i am just now discovering that almost every episode of roseanne features a very uncomfortable and often serious subject.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.
> 
> do not name your daughter 'jubilee' please. unless its her middle name. pleasepleaseplease. its a pretty word but it also rings of fat jokes and grocery store jokes. pleaaaaaassssseeeeee.
> 
> 
> what is everyones middle name, btw?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, now that I'm married again, it's legally my maiden name. ;) But the one I was born with is Christine. My parents blew their creativity wad on my first name, clearly. >.>Click to expand...

I declared my legal new name at my wedding, and the guy asked if i wanted to change my middle name to my maiden name, MY MOM FLIPPED! "you better NOT drop Monet.." lmao.. she would have murdered me


----------



## gigglebox

i almost tried to keep my middle name and hyphenate it with my maiden name...then also add my mother's maiden name to it...hubs thought it would be too much of a mouthful, but i didn't care. then he mentioned how much of a pain it would be to sign legal documents. i recalled the millions of papers i had to sign with my full name for the house...

so i just kept my first and middle, changed my last :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

F.

there was a tornado picture featured on the news right where i work! it was taken from the parking lot of a shopping center literally half a mile down my from job. which, by the way, i live about 5 miles from :( that was earlier today though, but there are, like, a million severe storms around here right now, along with a giant terrible band of severe thunderstorms making it's way over in a couple hours. the t.v. is on and keeps doing that severe weather alert thing which i HATE because the stupid sound that comes on first raises my anxiety levels :(


----------



## ashiozz

:( are you in the basement?


----------



## gigglebox

nope lol; i think the tornado threat is over for now...but we may have bad wind and hail later.


----------



## ashiozz

I dont miss hail claims =)


----------



## ashiozz

OMG YAY!! MY COUSIN IS 80% EFFACED AND 1CM!!!!! =)

I wish I was in Ohio right now :(


----------



## gigglebox

yay! is she in labor?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> yay! is she in labor?

You would hope so lol


----------



## gigglebox

ok. i'm not truly bitching 'cause i don't *really* care...but i'm slightly annoyed that hubs decided to invite friends over (two so far, only one of which i knew about coming) and one came while i was heating up dinner...then he just went into the basement (yeah, ok, it's a fucking man cave. it became a man cave when i was about 8 months pregnant and no longer felt like using stairs). so i was left eating dinner alone, one-handed. it would have been nice to have him there to hold Des so i could eat dinner and chill a second.

nope. not today. 

actually the only interaction he's had with Des today was kissing him when he got home from work :( and that's shaping up to be the only interaction he has today because Des already wants to sleep for the night so we'll be going to bed probably in an hour or so...


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> yay! is she in labor?
> 
> You would hope so lolClick to expand...

you never know! those cervixes (cervi?) can be wonky!
i like using the work wonky!
is your uterus similar to mine? like, heart-shaped? i didn't really clarify that earlier.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> yay! is she in labor?
> 
> You would hope so lolClick to expand...
> 
> you never know! those cervixes (cervi?) can be wonky!
> i like using the work wonky!
> is your uterus similar to mine? like, heart-shaped? i didn't really clarify that earlier.Click to expand...

Nope, mine seems regular boring ol' round shaped. If it didn't interfere with your IUD plans, I'd be ultra excited that you have an awesome uterus.
I do, however, have a kinked cervix. FTW.


----------



## gigglebox

kinked?! how so? is it, like, S shaped?


----------



## gigglebox

how do i politely tell hubs to clean some fucking bottles and that i'm sick of doing it? nicely?


----------



## Emerald87

hoping4girl said:


> holy balls you ladies need to slow down!! I can't keep up! Mostly cuz I go see Lizzie every three hours, and then I pump, then I take an hour to do stuff around the camper, then back to Lizzie....and Now I get to do skin to skin with her so that's another hour at the hospital....so yeah, not much time for me to get on here! But I'm loving skin to skin, and she loves it too!!! Gonna sacrifice my time today to let my hubby do it tonight :D
> 
> and I need to get my eyeballs adjusted cuz I totally thought your post said Des was stretching his foreskin....don't ask me why.....stupid eyeballs....and brain for that matter!!

Hello lovely. Just ask for a summary from one of us when you pop on. I'm sure we can keep you up to date!
Yay for skin to skin!! I'm super glad she's going so well. Did they ever figure out why you went into premature labour/had PPROM?




..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> katie why have you not been sleeping?
> 
> and actually that does sound like a crazy week...and everything is daunting with a newborn!
> 
> so am i correct in assuming tyson's parents love you? are they together?
> 
> I'm not sleeping because I'm swinging manic lately. it'll chill out in a while and I'll be able to calm down again.
> 
> Tyson's parents like me...or tolerate me. or something. His mom and I hang out and text and stuff. I hope they like me! And yeah, they are together. They're an odd family.... I like them though.Click to expand...

You, missy, need some mood stabilisers if you can't sleep. Have you spoken to someone? I say this in a friendly medico like way and not like a "fucking bitch you be crazy hoe-bag" sorta way :flower: (just to top it off lol)




milf2be said:


> hellloooo! i have been recruited :haha:
> 
> i scrolled down the page and saw the words foreskin and sex....definitely my kind of thread :rofl:
> 
> iv never seen a circumcised winky....you just dont get them round here. oh and definitely not heard of fore skin stretching :haha:

WELCOME!!

I'm Emerald - everyone seems to have a nickname in here (e.g. Lauragiggles and Lia) so I tend to be referred to as Em because it's a billion times quicker to type. 24 and hubs is 27; we've been together for 9 years this month. 19 and a half weeks preggo with my first after being told I can't have kids (we obviously had super-sex). She's a girl and she has super long legs which love to attack my insides, even though I have an anterior placenta. I'm a senior medical student and the resident Dr. Oz hater. Live in Australia.




gigglebox said:


> hi milf! :wave: thanks for coming! introduce yourself!
> 
> quick rundown: i am laura, also known as "lauragiggles" 'round these parts :haha: i'm 25, hubs is 27, first baby is 2 months, he is also known as "Des" or "Giantbaby" (9lbs 2oz at birth), but he's only second in size to Tyler, also known as "Megababy", Ash's youngin'...but i'll let her introduce herself ;)
> 
> and i have only seen but one uncut wiener in the flesh. i didn't even seen my own son's before they cut it...well...half cut it. so i guess i've seen one and a half uncut penises (peni?). and for a brief on that story, the doctor didn't cut enough off of Des' penis so he has to get it done again :( i am heated about that...but rather than rage again i will say that...
> 
> ...the forth of july is coming soon! soooo many fireworks. i live at the end of a court and the families around here spend TONS on fireworks. i mean hundreds. and they shoot them off in the court for everyone's viewing pleasure so we don't have to pay for shit! which is great, since i am morally opposed to them. i kind of feel like it's exploding your money. several dollars for a second of a colorful explosion...not my idea of a fun way of spending my money.
> 
> hope i'm not offending any fireworks lovers out there!
> 
> so, my Aussie and new UK friends, do you have any holiday(s) that you guys go firework crazy with? also, over there, if holidays are also vacations, do actual holidays have a specified name?

I. HATE. FIREWORKS. I stand there bitching about them while watching them. I just watch millions of government dollars go up in smoke, polluting the environment, scaring babies and dogs around the area and wasting money which could be spent on the fucking health sector or something just as important. Grrrrrr.
We aren't allowed to have personal fireworks. Our events where the government spends our tax dollars include New Years and Riverfire (it's a Brisbane celebration). While I still drag myself along to watch for Colin's sake I do tend to stand there grumbling.





ashiozz said:


> aww Carly, He will ask :)
> 
> It took my husband 2 yrs 0.o .. I was at the point where I was going to ask him (uh I actually did but thats another story.. and its not a good one .. but it is funny.)
> 
> Men just dont see the point sometimes in marriage, they're like this "We live together right?" "uh yeah" "We pay the bills together: right?" "uhm yeah" "we're exclusively together and not seeing other people, right?" "uh.. yeah..." "So uh, Whats the difference between this and being married?" .... 0.o That's at least how Mitch felt..
> 
> You're lucky yours was 6lbs... >< Tyler had to come from the sun roof because of his size :( and I was sad that he couldn't wear newborn clothes. I hear the eating all the food in the house thing is a boy thing, i remember my brothers could live in the fridge.. lmao

I was engaged at 17 after pretty much nagging poor Colin for a ring lol. We'd been together 1 and a half years, I figured that was long enough haha. However we still lived apart and did so for another year and a bit. Weren't married until 21, 2 months after my 21st and 2 weeks after I graduated from my first degree.





..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.
> 
> do not name your daughter 'jubilee' please. unless its her middle name. pleasepleaseplease. its a pretty word but it also rings of fat jokes and grocery store jokes. pleaaaaaassssseeeeee.
> 
> 
> what is everyones middle name, btw?Click to expand...


*Ahem* Aree. Emerald Aree. No idea where it comes from and no idea what it means but it has a nice ring to it in my opinion.

Yeh, Katie, I'm with you. Sorry Laura, I love you to bits and usually never mock people's name choices (ESPECIALLY when they're pregnant and have picked the name) but Jubilee? It's kinda stripper-like... I love you. Don't hate me.




gigglebox said:


> right! i forgot to say about fireworks, only ground ones (fountains and such) are legal here. but people drive out of state to either pennsylvania or north carolina to giant firework warehouses and go ape shit with their money.
> 
> p.s. have you ever picked up the wrong end of a recently burned sparkler? they smart (lol)!
> 
> p.p.s. i am just now discovering that almost every episode of roseanne features a very uncomfortable and often serious subject.

LOL Roseanne... it's one of our tacky afternoon TV shows. Yeh, they combine a comedy with serious and controversial topics like lesbianism and teen pregnancy. I prefer shows where you don't have to think - like Neighbours (an Aussie soap, Carly will know what I'm talking about)

My #1 fav show is Scrubs. It's so damn real

What's everyone's fav show?


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> F.
> 
> there was a tornado picture featured on the news right where i work! it was taken from the parking lot of a shopping center literally half a mile down my from job. which, by the way, i live about 5 miles from :( that was earlier today though, but there are, like, a million severe storms around here right now, along with a giant terrible band of severe thunderstorms making it's way over in a couple hours. the t.v. is on and keeps doing that severe weather alert thing which i HATE because the stupid sound that comes on first raises my anxiety levels :(

Don't die. I love you. And your ultra-cute son.





gigglebox said:


> kinked?! how so? is it, like, S shaped?

More like kinked penis shaped. Like straight, and then at the end just bends to one side.
Perfectly normal and fantastic because all short cervi (?) are straight and therefore if I have a kind, I have no issues.




gigglebox said:


> how do i politely tell hubs to clean some fucking bottles and that i'm sick of doing it? nicely?

I'm thinking
"Clean some fucking bottles because I'm sick of doing it"
OR
"Hon, do you mind cleaning some bottles while I continue to manage everything else like changing Des and doing washing?"
OR
"Can you do those bottles?" *points*
OR
"Oi, shithead, I'm sick of doing everything. The least you could do is those bottles, it's not that hard"

Nice enough?


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> hope i'm not offending any fireworks lovers out there!
> 
> bitch. :flower:
> 
> eta: i heart you.Click to expand...
> 
> You only say that cause your state is funded by fireworks sales to Utahns. ;)Click to expand...

You give us weed, we give you fireworks. Its how this deal works.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Be safe laura!!!!

agreed!!!


----------



## ..katie..

-gives new meaning to "heart shaped box". gigady.
-Laura, just say it as is. Or take em's advice. I lean more towards em's.
-Em, I like swinging most of the time. And yeah, i've been in counseling and to a couple doctors when the swing crashes. I'm not manic depressive, i just have manic states (that i'm able to control. my rationality decreases a lot but when I think "you know, that building would look GREAT on fire" i also think "yeah, but my ass doesn't look great in jail scrubs.") and depressive states.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> yay! is she in labor?

Not yet :(


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> how do i politely tell hubs to clean some fucking bottles and that i'm sick of doing it? nicely?

"can you please clean some bottles for your son, because I've done a lot lately."

...=) Make sure to add flowerman.. at the end..


----------



## ashiozz

I like your rationality as to why not to go to jail "I don't look good in the outfit" ;) Awesome.


----------



## Emerald87

_HELP_

I'm having an argument with Colin. Bit of background first:
We have a 350Z sports car, as you guys know. I am beginning to find it a little difficult to get out of due to my changing centre of gravity and the fact it is a very low car and the doors are long.
So.
Today Colin commented to the new car salesman that "Emerald doesn't fit in the Z anymore". Well I'm sorry, but I (and I'm sure the salesman) took that as "Emerald's belly is too big to physically squeeze into the compartment of the Z" not "Emerald finds it difficult to get out of the Z". Colin insists that "not fitting in the Z" also applies to not being able to get out. I wholeheartedly disagreed as I heard "Emerald is a whale".
Ladies - do you think "not fitting" into something is the same as "no longer using that item as it is hard to get out of"? He's trying to pass it off as since I don't get in the Z due to it being hard to get out, that I "no longer fit". I hear "fit" and I think size.
Obviously, being this thread, you don't have to agree with me.


----------



## Menelly

No, Em, I agree. "Can't fit" is a size thing. "Finds uncomfy" or "has a hard time getting out of" is "has a hard time getting out of". 

He loses, he's a douche. ;) Besides, he should REALLY REALLY know better than to argue semantics with the woman who can't get out of a car she loves because she's carrying his spawn. He owes you flowers and chocolate.


----------



## ashiozz

I agree with Lia, but being that he is a male he probably didnt think before he spoke and made a dumb decision. 

He owes chocolate covered strawberries, a full body rub down to you, and a weekend of kissing your ass. kthx.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> I agree with Lia, but being that he is a male he probably didnt think before he spoke and made a dumb decision.
> 
> He owes chocolate covered strawberries, a full body rub down to you, and a weekend of kissing your ass. kthx.

Ah. Yes. But the contrast is, I gave him a million opportunities to rescind said statement but he kept arguing for it. He's currently massaging my head, which is an ok start, but he has a long way to go (yep, he's reading as I write this...)


----------



## ashiozz

I discussed this with Mitch: He told me that sometimes when the word Fit is used, it means it doesnt "work" right for the situation, not just size, he used an example of his brother and his brothers wife not being a good "fit" .. This makes sense and I think it may have been how colin was thinking? Mitch also let me know he would have made sure to expand on that and NOT make me feel like a whale, but I wanted to give you the other side of it.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh Fuck, he's still going on and on and on and on... he will not listen!!!!

Colin: "You could say someone is not a good fit for a job and that has nothing to do with size"
Excuse me while I rip him a new one.................


----------



## Emerald87

Nup, he's not adding any "add ons" just "You don't fit Emerald" i.e. YOU'RE A FUCKING WHALE, LOOK AT YOU!!!

He told me not to get beached in the rain yesterday BTW...


----------



## ashiozz

**squeeze** I told you yesterday that at one point mitch told me I looked fat but its not fat just pregnant, right? 

Im sorry he's being stupid, Men are stupid sometimes. I will have you know right now he doesn't see the same me I see.. and he keeps telling me Im really attractive still and he still finds me a turn on, so it does get better, I promise, I just think it takes getting used to for them =/

you're NOT a whale, you're a gorgeous girl who is carrying his spawn and he shouldn't see you as huge or fat, but as the bringer of life for his future child, and that in itself should make you MORE beautiful to him than before. =) 

That's kind of how mitch told me he looked at pregnancy .. but it took a while to get there, and at one point he irritated me because he wouldnt keep his hands off of me.. lmao


----------



## ashiozz

I would just say: You hurt my feelings, what you said made me feel fat, and I think you should apologize for making me hurt, and then let it go =) 

Then he should be super extra nice for a while and not insert his foot into his mouth.


----------



## Emerald87

I've had a yell and told him I feel like a whale. We're having a laugh about it and he still finds me very attractive (yes, the I feel like shit stop trying to grope me thing) and tells me I don't look like a whale when I say I feel like one.
I'm just trying to get through his thick skull that "fitting" refers to size when you're talking to a pregnant woman lol. He seems to accept that and will no longer be using that "term".


----------



## Emerald87

But I will be demanding full body massages and chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## ashiozz

Im glad thats solved :) now go get cuddled :)


----------



## ashiozz

I want chocolate covered strawberries now :( 


no. Theyre bad. evil little monsters.


----------



## Emerald87

No cuddles (or special cuddles) for me. He's working (from home, but it's work none the less).


----------



## gigglebox

ok, about "fit". when referring to a tangible object you get inside, the word "fit" makes the sentence a size-related matter. the meaning changes when you startr talking about nin-tangible things, like relationships, jobs, locations, etc. 

for example, i could say "that woman just doesn't fit in the city." but i couldn't say "that woman doesn't fit in the city taxi." 

and that's my two cents on that.

rough night, first one since swaddling. only got a collective (nearly) 6 hours of sleep. the break in the middle was a bit over an hour. Des shit twice and pissed once. then i put him in his crib and he was amusing the piss out of himself! he was giggling and cooing like crazy. it would have been super cute, had it not been 3:30am.

finally he fell back asleep, and so did i, but he was up a couple hours later super upset. he had a big tummy ache it seems.

i think this sensitive formula is doing shit.

anyway hubs comes up to see frustrated me on the couch and asks if i want him to take des. i say, "no, but if you want to be useful you can clean the bottles." he is cleaning them now :)


----------



## gigglebox

p.s. jubilee = stripper's name made me LOL. literally.


----------



## gigglebox

oh and so did the comment about putting flower man at the end of the bottle cleaning request.


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> p.s. jubilee = stripper's name made me LOL. literally.

Glad I didn't offend you. Since I now have free reign it just really makes me think

*in husky tranny voice* "_And tonight for your entertainment, I give you... Jubilee_" *dirty porn music starts*


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> ok, about "fit". when referring to a tangible object you get inside, the word "fit" makes the sentence a size-related matter. the meaning changes when you startr talking about nin-tangible things, like relationships, jobs, locations, etc.
> 
> for example, i could say "that woman just doesn't fit in the city." but i couldn't say "that woman doesn't fit in the city taxi."
> 
> and that's my two cents on that.
> 
> rough night, first one since swaddling. only got a collective (nearly) 6 hours of sleep. the break in the middle was a bit over an hour. Des shit twice and pissed once. *then i put him in his crib and he was amusing the piss out of himself! he was giggling and cooing like crazy. it would have been super cute, had it not been 3:30am*.
> 
> finally he fell back asleep, and so did i, but he was up a couple hours later super upset. he had a big tummy ache it seems.
> 
> i think this sensitive formula is doing shit.
> 
> anyway hubs comes up to see frustrated me on the couch and asks if i want him to take des. i say, "no, but if you want to be useful you can clean the bottles." he is cleaning them now :)

Too cute. But video or it didn't happen ;)

And bonus points for hubs!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> p.s. jubilee = stripper's name made me LOL. literally.
> 
> Glad I didn't offend you. Since I now have free reign it just really makes me think
> 
> *in husky tranny voice* "_And tonight for your entertainment, I give you... Jubilee_" *dirty porn music starts*Click to expand...

lol! you know the funny thing is instead of thinking of a girl stripper, this just made me picture a drag queen.

---

has anyone of you tried hagis? i saw it a couple weeks ago on "how it's made"...not sure what made me think of it now...but EW. no thanks. i don't think i could eat that. i watched that episode with hubs; he said he would never try it...

...except he love scrapple. tell me where the sense is in that?


----------



## gigglebox

ok, random question. if you have a weird fetish, how to you ask someone to indulge in your weird fetish with you? that's got to be SUPER awkward. for example, if you like being pooped on, how do you ask your lover to poop on you? and have him/her take you seriously? and not be weirded out? 

we have a weird "friend" in our group who has an adult diaper fetish, but he doesn't know everyone knows. evidently a friend found a hidden folder on his computer with a ton of saved photos of women in diapers...so the rumor goes ;)

this is totally random but it came up in conversation today lol


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> p.s. jubilee = stripper's name made me LOL. literally.

Just putting it out there, Tyler was almost named Logan Xavier but then we both realized those are Xmen names, and I have two logans in my family :(


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> p.s. jubilee = stripper's name made me LOL. literally.
> 
> Glad I didn't offend you. Since I now have free reign it just really makes me think
> 
> *in husky tranny voice* "_And tonight for your entertainment, I give you... Jubilee_" *dirty porn music starts*Click to expand...
> 
> lol! you know the funny thing is instead of thinking of a girl stripper, this just made me picture a drag queen.
> 
> ---
> 
> has anyone of you tried hagis? i saw it a couple weeks ago on "how it's made"...not sure what made me think of it now...but EW. no thanks. i don't think i could eat that. i watched that episode with hubs; he said he would never try it...
> 
> ...except he love scrapple. tell me where the sense is in that?Click to expand...

Im afraid of hagis, so no.


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ok, random question. if you have a weird fetish, how to you ask someone to indulge in your weird fetish with you? that's got to be SUPER awkward. for example, if you like being pooped on, how do you ask your lover to poop on you? and have him/her take you seriously? and not be weirded out?
> 
> we have a weird "friend" in our group who has an adult diaper fetish, but he doesn't know everyone knows. evidently a friend found a hidden folder on his computer with a ton of saved photos of women in diapers...so the rumor goes ;)
> 
> this is totally random but it came up in conversation today lol

Well, I watched the episode of True life on MTV about fetishes, and the guy with the foot fetish seemed to just walk up to girls and tell them about his foot fetish, then he would proceed to lick/bite their feet 0.o

Im not sure how this would work with adult diapers. 0.o maybe hes just open with prospective dates?


----------



## milf2be

gigglebox said:


> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.

20 months :haha: im just getting impatient. iv been ready for him to ask for a while, but he told me a few months ago he was finally ready, but he doesnt see the point in asking before we know we are ready for a wedding financially :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

maybe you have to meet people at special fetish hookup groups or personal ads or something. a foot fetish seems more on the normal end of the weird fetish spectrum, if that makes sense? i imagine adult diapers and scat fetishes are a bit harder to come by and comply with for the other person. like, if my hubs was into feet, i could see letting him dress them up/lick them/whatever. but i'm not going to let him dump on my boobs. know what i mean?

i also saw some weird documentary (show was called "strange sex"--actually quite interesting!) of a guy with a balloon fetish. blowing them up really big is what did it for him, and there was something called "necking" where you kind of shape the end of it where the not is into a protrusion...and that got him off too. 

i've also heard of people that enjoy driving over bridges or the sounds of trains.


----------



## milf2be

gigglebox said:


> ok, random question. if you have a weird fetish, how to you ask someone to indulge in your weird fetish with you? that's got to be SUPER awkward. for example, if you like being pooped on, how do you ask your lover to poop on you? and have him/her take you seriously? and not be weirded out?
> 
> we have a weird "friend" in our group who has an adult diaper fetish, but he doesn't know everyone knows. evidently a friend found a hidden folder on his computer with a ton of saved photos of women in diapers...so the rumor goes ;)
> 
> this is totally random but it came up in conversation today lol

LOL, i was reading a magazine article on weird fetishes. this one person had it about spaghetti and used to fill the bath tub up with it :haha: could you imagine how many tins you would need :rofl:

iv heard the diaper one before ( i think it was also in this article). i think the man said he used to go upstairs and get in the diaper and then call the woman up and see what her reaction was.

omg just imagine....


----------



## gigglebox

milf2be said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.
> 
> 20 months :haha: im just getting impatient. iv been ready for him to ask for a while, but he told me a few months ago he was finally ready, but he doesnt see the point in asking before we know we are ready for a wedding financially :dohh:Click to expand...

:dohh: boys!

i waited at every special occasion for him to ask. then i caught his mom handing over her old engagement ring to him so he could have the diamond reset. i just straight asked him about it, and he told my why he got the ring...so i was REALLY expecting it. waiting patiently. getting upset every holiday/anniversary/monday when he didn't ask. then when i confronted him he told me it was her idea, not his.

he didn't ask until, like, a year later or more after getting that damn ring. i used to go in his drawer where it was to see if it was still there lol


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> maybe you have to meet people at special fetish hookup groups or personal ads or something. a foot fetish seems more on the normal end of the weird fetish spectrum, if that makes sense? i imagine adult diapers and scat fetishes are a bit harder to come by and comply with for the other person. like, if my hubs was into feet, i could see letting him dress them up/lick them/whatever. but i'm not going to let him dump on my boobs. know what i mean?
> 
> i also saw some weird documentary (show was called "strange sex"--actually quite interesting!) of a guy with a balloon fetish. blowing them up really big is what did it for him, and there was something called "necking" where you kind of shape the end of it where the not is into a protrusion...and that got him off too.
> 
> i've also heard of people that enjoy driving over bridges or the sounds of trains.


I SAW THAT. I love strange sex!


----------



## gigglebox

me too, it's a great show!

btw, a friend came by earlier and he's got you beat on birth weight--he was 10lbs 8oz! which is pretty funny because he's a small asian boy now.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> maybe you have to meet people at special fetish hookup groups or personal ads or something. a foot fetish seems more on the normal end of the weird fetish spectrum, if that makes sense? i imagine adult diapers and scat fetishes are a bit harder to come by and comply with for the other person. like, if my hubs was into feet, i could see letting him dress them up/lick them/whatever. but i'm not going to let him dump on my boobs. know what i mean?
> 
> i also saw some weird documentary (show was called "strange sex"--actually quite interesting!) of a guy with a balloon fetish. blowing them up really big is what did it for him, and there was something called "necking" where you kind of shape the end of it where the not is into a protrusion...and that got him off too.
> 
> i've also heard of people that enjoy driving over bridges or the sounds of trains.
> 
> 
> I SAW THAT. _*I love strange sex!*_Click to expand...

Really, Ash? What kind of strange sex does it for you then? ;)

<ducks and runs>


----------



## gigglebox

lia i'm still laughing at your comment about my disc golf goal on facebook lol


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> lia i'm still laughing at your comment about my disc golf goal on facebook lol

:D I couldn't resist. I'm a bit of a shit. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> milf2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.
> 
> 20 months :haha: im just getting impatient. iv been ready for him to ask for a while, but he told me a few months ago he was finally ready, but he doesnt see the point in asking before we know we are ready for a wedding financially :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: boys!
> 
> i waited at every special occasion for him to ask. then i caught his mom handing over her old engagement ring to him so he could have the diamond reset. i just straight asked him about it, and he told my why he got the ring...so i was REALLY expecting it. waiting patiently. getting upset every holiday/anniversary/monday when he didn't ask. then when i confronted him he told me it was her idea, not his.
> 
> he didn't ask until, like, a year later or more after getting that damn ring. i used to go in his drawer where it was to see if it was still there lolClick to expand...

I asked my husband while he was in France and I Was home via the internet because I thought he was never going to ask. He got upset and said over the internet was not special enough (my husband is a princess)... Then he spilled that he planned to ask me during our trip to Hawaii which was scheduled for May and this was in February but said I ruined that surprise for myself by telling him he would never ask... 0.o... Then when he got back we went to Vegas on a whim and just before that 
I caught him looking at rings, but he never found one that he thought I would love, so finally he ordered a really cheap stand in..



And he asked me with that in Las Vegas, its a sterling silver CZ and since it has so much sentimental value to me, I have kept it, but the ring we got married with that goes with it has nickel in it and I am allergic (I cant wear most white gold, either) 

So when I finally got to pick my set, I picked these ...



But my center stone is an Asha and that's still a CZ with a special coding to make it look more realistic and more durable

We were supposed to get his moms original engagement ring from his dad but she could not find it.. And I Don't support the diamond industry.

So I say, Give him time and he'll ask, but dont ask him over the interwebs ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> maybe you have to meet people at special fetish hookup groups or personal ads or something. a foot fetish seems more on the normal end of the weird fetish spectrum, if that makes sense? i imagine adult diapers and scat fetishes are a bit harder to come by and comply with for the other person. like, if my hubs was into feet, i could see letting him dress them up/lick them/whatever. but i'm not going to let him dump on my boobs. know what i mean?
> 
> i also saw some weird documentary (show was called "strange sex"--actually quite interesting!) of a guy with a balloon fetish. blowing them up really big is what did it for him, and there was something called "necking" where you kind of shape the end of it where the not is into a protrusion...and that got him off too.
> 
> i've also heard of people that enjoy driving over bridges or the sounds of trains.
> 
> 
> I SAW THAT. _*I love strange sex!*_Click to expand...
> 
> Really, Ash? What kind of strange sex does it for you then? ;)
> 
> <ducks and runs>Click to expand...

According to Mitch, my answer should be "Sex with old men" ;)


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> me too, it's a great show!
> 
> btw, a friend came by earlier and he's got you beat on birth weight--he was 10lbs 8oz! which is pretty funny because he's a small asian boy now.

I hope my son does not inherit my shortness.. but I assure you he will not be asian ;) lol


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> me too, it's a great show!
> 
> btw, a friend came by earlier and he's got you beat on birth weight--he was 10lbs 8oz! which is pretty funny because he's a small asian boy now.

Asian babies are always scary big. The first c section I watched in surgery was a small asian lady with a massive baby boy.


Back on the subject of fetishes - I suppose it depends on your partner. I asked colin if I had a fetish, how would he react? Like the uncomfortable things of pooping or weeing and he said he'd give anything a try once. Plus, if that's what makes me happy or gets him more sex he's all for it lol.

Poor, sex deprived colin :(


----------



## Emerald87

Uh Oh. Emerald let her hormones get the better of her.


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...x-against-make-your-vote-10.html#post18540303


----------



## ashiozz

0.o lmao.. my relationship didnt fall apart and we RARELY had sex during my pregnancy...>< 

speaking of, I Didn't last 6 weeks :( I broke last night :(


----------



## Emerald87

Yay!!! Post-natal sex!!! Feel better? hehehehe


----------



## ashiozz

now im kind of feeling tender because its been so freaking long 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

LOL that's something else preventing me...


----------



## ashiozz

Well, If you do it, and you pop a blood vessel, dont freak...


----------



## gigglebox

YAY SEX! it gets better, pain wise. it's like your a virgin again!!! 

i read some article about how post-vaginal delivery sex is better than post-c-section. i don't really understand why. it kind of made me sad and confused.

the internet is full of information.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> the internet is full of information.

Is it? I thought it was for porn. Now I'm a sad panda. :(


----------



## ashiozz

Is that true Im sure you can find articles about both, but i dont see why, i know my cervix almost fully dilated (9.5 cm) and today Im pretty sure i bled because i popped a cervical blood vessel , the experience was identical to the time i broke one during pregnancy (Which scared the shit out of me) ... -.- blah


----------



## Emerald87

The cervix sucks. Mine bleeds frequently but I also bleed from my perineum because I tear with every, erm, "session" no matter how long I warm up. Sex is a bloody event for me I'm sad to say, making it uber scary to try at the moment. Post 24 weeks I will give it a try.


----------



## ashiozz

I used to have a lot of blood issues during sex and same with pain, and esp when mitch and I FIRST started because it had been a lonnng time since I had done anything.. there was one night I actually cried for about an hour until I fell asleep, and he was really worried and ready to take me to the hospital..

But I havent had blood during/after sex since then until this last time :( 

The popped blood vessel in pregnancy, I still dont have an answer for how that happened 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> the internet is full of information.
> 
> Is it? I thought it was for porn. Now I'm a sad panda. :(Click to expand...

Porn... information.. whats the difference these days? lmao


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> the internet is full of information.
> 
> Is it? I thought it was for porn. Now I'm a sad panda. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Porn... information.. whats the difference these days? lmaoClick to expand...

_Rule 34 of the internet..._


----------



## Emerald87

Pitying myself tonight - bad gut ache, diarrhoea and a back ache :(
Hopefully it'll go away with some sleep. Night ladies, I'll upload Kaida 3D squee tomorrow. I'm excited :D


----------



## gigglebox

Emerald87 said:


> The cervix sucks. Mine bleeds frequently but I also bleed from my perineum because I tear with every, erm, "session" no matter how long I warm up. Sex is a bloody event for me I'm sad to say, making it uber scary to try at the moment. Post 24 weeks I will give it a try.

...

and you want to try a vaginal delivery?! you are brave! i would be fearing getting a vaganus (pronouced "vah-JAY-nus")!



Emerald87 said:


> Pitying myself tonight - bad gut ache, diarrhoea and a back ache :(
> Hopefully it'll go away with some sleep. Night ladies, I'll upload Kaida 3D squee tomorrow. I'm excited :D

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:

i'm excited for your scan, too.

:haha:

just kidding...i'm sorry around your preggers pain :( but it won't last forever! as if that even helps right now...i hated when i would say i was in pain and someone told me that. "it doesn't last forever." fuck you, you're not experiencing it right now so leave me alone. that doesn't help, telling me eventually i would feel like crap. :growlmad:

and i AM really excited for some 3d squee!


----------



## gigglebox

also, there was a recent local commercial here for glasses that reminded me of you. only because the entire commercial was in black and white, except for the woman looking for her glasses on her night stand--she was in a red robe.


----------



## ashiozz

YAY!!! 3D SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...

Im sorry you're in pain :( we all felt the same way so Im not going to tell you it will get better, instead I will tell you that you're entitled to feeling this way and pitying yourself is just fine right now.. *hug* 

It WILL however, be worth it =)


----------



## Emerald87

I'm up, about to leave. Got no sleep - anyone would think I'm babysitting des or tyler ;)
Sadly still felling like absolute crap, and it's taking my excited edge off :growlmad: I think I'll call in sick to uni after my scan, try to catch up on sleep. Colin didn't finish work until 2.30am and I kept waking up trying to find him.
Ok, gotta run


----------



## ashiozz

=P Tyler sleeps most nights.. but when hes screamy during the day is when i get the "I LACK SLEEP" look ;) lmao.. you can borrow him though! 

HAVE FUN AT YOUR SCAN!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Des is zonking out entirely too early tonight :( he still has at least 2.5 hours until i want him to go to bed but he's been trying to nap 3 hours ago........

tomorrow is going to be tough. katie, i'm sorry you, too, have to go to work but i'm kind of glad to have company in misery :X


----------



## gigglebox

:coffee: waiting for scan photos...

so Des sucks his thumb now! the past 2 days he's been kind of nomming on his fist but it's progressing to thumb sucking now :D so cute.


----------



## ashiozz

aww! Cute!! 

Tyler is cooing and making noises and smiling a lot lately =) hes working toward a giggle. Im excited :)


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> :coffee: waiting for scan photos...
> 
> so Des sucks his thumb now! the past 2 days he's been kind of nomming on his fist but it's progressing to thumb sucking now :D so cute.

Kesslie's getting much better (and much more persistant) with the thumb nomming too. I was trying to get her to nom binkies instead, cause a binkie can be taken away, but today I watched her spit the binkie out and replace it with her thumb, so I'm pretty sure that's a losing battle. >.> Oh well?


----------



## ashiozz

Lia, I used to suck my finger, not my thumb and it died WAY later than it should have.. just don't do mean things like hot sauce... or any of that =/


----------



## gigglebox

i was a thumb sucker too. i would wrap this tattered piece of blanket around my finger and then suck my thumb.

i was kind of a weird kid.

embarrassing story of the day: when i was a kid, and i was taken to the grocery store with my mom, i would crawl on the floor under those candy dispensing machines and pick of the strays people dropped. and then eat them.

i have a serious sugar addiction still!


----------



## Emerald87

TOO MUCH CUTE TO HANDLE!!!!

We got an hour and a half scan and a million pictures (I think she said she took over 160 photos) lol. Got the DVD now and can't wait to watch it again.

I am scanning squee now... stand by...


----------



## Emerald87

She is 200% perfect. Extra long legs as usual, nice small head. Measuring 1 day ahead so right on time. Long arms too now though!! They're like 1-2 weeks ahead haha.
She kept eating her hand, sticking her thumb up her nose again and we even saw her pee hehehehehe (bladder full one second, empty the next) so everything is working. The specialist then came in to check my strange-ass placenta. It appears to be actually connected by placental tissue, not just vessels, which is great news - it shouldn't get stuck up inside of me :D Also, being connected by tissue means it's less likely to rupture. There's no vessels over my cervix and my cervix is long and closed. I'm feeling excellent (apart from still sick :() and now I have "nothing left to complain about" hehehe. I'm all giddy.


----------



## Emerald87

Drumroll............


----------



## Emerald87

I give you - KAIDA-BEAN!!



Proud Mummy is uber proud.
 



Attached Files:







Kaida3D_0002.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> I give you - KAIDA-BEAN!!
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Mummy is uber proud.

Yay! So cute! And yay for everything being OK. :)


----------



## ashiozz

YAY!!! KAIDA CUTENESS! Im glad shes doing good and you are too =)


----------



## Emerald87

GOOD LUCK WITH WORK TODAY LADIES. I'll comfort you when I come back online in the morning. For now I have a cold :( and I need lots of sleep - I'm going to try to drag myself to uni tomorrow but I don't see it going very well. xxx hope you guys survive too.


----------



## ashiozz

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OKAY so With tyler if I stuff him with 6oz of formula before long sleeps, he sleeps 5 hour stretches - He slept from 8pm-1am.. I fell asleep on the couch waiting for him to get up for food at midnight, but he didnt wake up til 1.. so then I fed him again another 6oz.. i got him to bed at 1:40 .. its 6:40 and Im awake before him, I had to make sure he was breathing, he is, but WOAH I got uninterrupted sleep last night once I got to bed and I Woke up before him.... It may be time to move him to his crib, if he can do this for another week straight.


----------



## gigglebox

EM! She is so precious. I am so happy for you! I'm so glad everything looks so good and you are doing well!

Ash, i'm glad he's falling into heavier sleep! and at 1 month?! that's pretty freaking amazing.

Des gave me shit sleep last night. i'm doze typing at work lol; a lot of stuff wasn't done while i was gone :dohh: but people seem glad to see me, so that's cool :)


----------



## ashiozz

Right? For one month he is an AMAZING sleeper.

Im scared to go back to work and see what wasnt done if I go back which I probably wont, 0.o

I had a dream that Tyler was speaking to me, and my mom was here, and he was pissed at her because she didnt realize he wanted his binky 0.o lmao

weirrrd


----------



## gigglebox

lol dreams are so weird. i had a dream last night that my job welcomed me back with a huge feast and they invited my bosses from my old job.

yeah. right.

i had a sign in my desk computer that said "welcome back waifu!" from my work wife and that was about it. just about everyone said they were glad i was back--nothing like an incompetent substitute to make people appreciate you!

em--is that the only picture we get? :cry:

katie--come tell us about your first day back!

i am exhausted. i also have a HUGE headache that i took excederine for and am waiting for it to subside.

sleep last night was 10-2:30, 3-5:25, 6:10-6:40 when my alarm went off.

Des has been sleeping all night with only one food break for over a week. i should have known that would change for the worse as soon as i was to go back to work!


----------



## gigglebox

also--i just started a biggest loser challenge at work :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald87

lol Laura ok, I'll upload more pics when I can pull my sorry arse out of bed. this cold is nasty and I'm taking the day off so it doesn't get worse before it gets better :(

well someone missed you!!! that's not a bad hit rate lol. I got the new Samsung galaxy 3 last night and while it's pretty damn good, there's a few kinks to iron out. like why aren't my first letters of sentences auto capitalized? and it's US spelling (we don't tend to use Z eg capitalized )
*sigh* first world problems lol


----------



## ashiozz

Im sorry your sleep sucked =(

Tylers being fussy this afternoon =/

did you husband help with des last night>?


----------



## gigglebox

poor des; he was so upset earlier that he couldn't stop crying. he's never cried like that before; he was doing this gasping thing that i do too when i'm crying really, really hard. it was scary! and he was hungry, but crying too hard to eat, plus we needed him to stop gasping so he wouldn't inhale formula...it was a mess. he finally calmed down enough to eat and then he passed out.

his 2 month check is in the morning...any guesses on how much he weighs now? i think 14lbs 1oz, hubs thinks exactly a pound more than that.


----------



## Emerald87

Place your bets! I haven't held him but I'm going 15lbs even :D

Sorry to hear about the Des sobs :( Poor bubsy


----------



## ashiozz

Ill say 14lbs :) 

though tyler last week was 11.8lbs.. soooo idk..


----------



## ashiozz

My manager emailed to ask how Im doing 0.o I dont know how to tell my work Im not even sure if im coming back. Tomorrow im going to call kindercare and ask about pricing, that'll be my final deciding factor, cuz Im not working JUST to put him in daycare 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

Oh yeh, well your giant bubs' have nothing on mine - she's a whole 12oz!!! (348 grams) hehehe. That's more than an entire cup of water!!


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO shes working her way up to a pound =)


----------



## Emerald87

Damn straight. We use metric here, so forgive me, how man oz to a lb?


----------



## ashiozz

we use ounces too but in a pound there is 16oz


----------



## Emerald87

16? awwwwww... I was hoping it was something like 14, then that way she wouldn't have long to go. Although 2 weeks ago today she was 8oz so she's gaining pretty quick.

It's funny, we measure everything in grams and kilograms here, including babies these days. But I haven't done my obs/gynae round yet so I still measure in pounds and ounces because I compare everything to the size my baby brother was at birth (he's my proverbial yard stick) and he was 6lb6oz


----------



## gigglebox

12 oz! not too shabby!!! color me impressed. i really do think we're on our way to the next large baby...but giant baby and mega baby are taken, so what can we call here? enormous baby?

so when Des woke up from his doze he was ok...i took him for a bath hoping to soothe him even further and he started to freak out again :( hubs has this theory that Des is just really really super hungry, so he's feeding him right now with the regular flow nipple (we usually use slow flow) to see how he does. He's quiet while drinking but a little flail-y...but that's not out of the norm.

*sigh*

so much for getting sleep tonight. i have a bad feeling about this early morning feed...


----------



## gigglebox

she doubled weight in 2 weeks?! holy crap! she is going to be a monster size, isn't she?! that's so cool :D i am excited for you. i want to live vicariously through you because i kind of miss being pregnant recently. especially today after seeing my pregnant coworker (twins).


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Ill say 14lbs :)
> 
> though tyler last week was 11.8lbs.. soooo idk..

Holy hell, really? I don't think Kesslie's to 11 lbs yet.


----------



## Menelly

gigglebox said:


> she doubled weight in 2 weeks?! holy crap! she is going to be a monster size, isn't she?! that's so cool :D i am excited for you. i want to live vicariously through you because i kind of miss being pregnant recently. especially today after seeing my pregnant coworker (twins).

You know, I'm still totally not baby hungry. I think I might be totally OK with letting Kesslie be the last one. I feel bad for my hubby, I know he always wanted two, but he's also not too keen on giving me another 9 months worth of shots while trying to keep me from offing myself, so... I think he'll survive too.

So I'll live vicariously thru Em too. Cause I don't think it's happening again for me!


----------



## ashiozz

Much as I miss pregnancy I cant do this again. I dont want my uterus to rupture, I also don't think me and mitch are cut out for more than one. Im sitting here right now telling him Im resenting him immensely .. hes sitting on his computer, I had tyler cuz he kept falling asleep for 20 mins, then hed wake up, cry, and do it all again and im getting frustrated cuz this is how his naps all day have been, but now mitch is home and I fully expect him to be working with Tyler while I get what little break I Get.

I was trying to explain that lately I feel like Im doing it all I hear phrases like "do you want me to help change his diaper?" "no. I want you to do it. I want you to spend time with him.." not ask me if i want help watching me change him.. guh





.... I need to breath, If I go back to work this is going to get even worse 0.o ..


----------



## Emerald87

gigglebox said:


> i want to live vicariously through you because i kind of miss being pregnant recently.




Menelly said:


> So I'll live vicariously thru Em too. Cause I don't think it's happening again for me!

Hrm....... but I don't have enough drama left in my pregnancy to keep it interesting hehe. I do, however, have more squee. Please stand by.


----------



## Menelly

I started dumping Kesslie on Dustin when he walks in the door. He's just been to work, sure. But he got mandated breaks and lunches and I DID NOT. So he can have her for 15-20 min when he gets home while I shower and relax. 

Might be time to start that policy with Mitch. When he gets home, he's on Tyler duty for a minimum of 30 min while you relax. He got a 30 min lunch, so do you. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

he gets an hour lunch but he never takes it, not my issue.. No, I feel that since HE sleeps at night (and Idont get to) and HE gets away from tyler so much that by the time he gets home at 4pm I have been on Tyler duty from at least 11pm the night before until 4:15pm when he gets home... That to me is a verrry long shift and I cant just put tyler down and say the rest can wait til tomorrow. He should be able to watch him from 4-bedtime. -.- I seriously feel thats fair, he seems to think that I should have tyler 24/7 - all Im asking for, is a couple of hours to NOT do it. he did give tyler some more food and put him in his swing, he fell asleep but im sure it wont last long, Tylers having one of THOSE nights -.-

If I go back to work i have no idea how im going to balance this fairly. -.- but this baby was NOT just mine, I didnt asexually produce tyler and it wasn't even JUST MY idea at all -.-


----------



## Emerald87

Ash, you're completely fair in what you're saying. I just don't understand how they can't fathom that looking after baby isn't like a full time job - it's worse/different because you can't walk away even for 5 minutes. You love Tyler with everything but that doesn't change the fact that you need shower time and breathing time, not to mention you need to eat. And he should be frikkin happy to spend some time with his baby that he didn't equally produce - you put far more effort into the whole gestation thing. Sacrificing activities, foods, drinks and sleep from many, many months ago.
This is an equal partnership and you've done well enough of your fair share!


----------



## ashiozz

Im glad that you think Im being fair, it makes me feel a bit better, Im just frustrated, and he gets frustrated, but he doesnt have to handle it that long like I do. Some days include hours of screaming at me, and while I've never had the urge to hurt tyler I do get frustrated enough to join in and cry too =( 

I just want things to be more fair is all, they have gotten better as far as tyler cries less than he used to, he sleeps better at night than he used to, but it's still me taking care of a newborn alone, I need two of me :(

And the idea of putting him in daycare scares me, what if they ignore him..? -.-


----------



## Menelly

Ha, and men can be so damn oblivious. Me: I'm leaving hon. *kiss* Him: You taking Kesslie? Me: To a root canal?  Him: What am I supposed to do? Me: Watch her? 

Seriously. Men are awesome sometimes.

To be fair though Ash... he needs downtime too. Work isn't really downtime. Sleep isn't really downtime. I don't necessarily think 4pm to bedtime is fair, he should get to relax too. But it's far more unfair for him to think 24/7 is your job. When's your day off?


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler falls asleep around 7 or 8 most nights so mitch gets downtime too =P 


But he also has weekends and during the weekends i still do most of it during the day, I think its fair, because if I was working, I would have NO DOWNTIME, This is the issue.


Plus spending time with his child shouldn't be seen as work when he doesn't get to see him very often like I do. I want tyler to know who daddy is -.- I want daddy to have a presence in his life too. 


We're looking at daycare, and I totally can't see spending 800 or more a month -.- I really dont know how to tell my boss :( blah bad position


----------



## ashiozz

haha taking kesslie to a root canal 0.o.. Mitch goes with me to my postpartum visits too, mostly so he can check my incision and know what to look for and what i can and cant do (because he doesn't think I'll tell him these things, because I probably wouldnt ;)) .. lol and I remember sitting there in the office with him and tyler, he was REALLY good about watching tyler during AND paying attention to what the doctor was telling him to look for ... it was cute, but if I ever got a root canal, Im sure he'd be like "You forgot tyler!!!!!" -.- *le sigh* men, men are so freakin sweet.

While tyler was screaming mitch actually said "Yeahhh lets have a baby, good idea" .. I say this about the cat because he yowels in the hall all the time, of course Im not serious because I love my boy cat, but still, I wouldn't say it about tyler.. I kind of just glared, I think he knows we're not getting along tonight and I hate nights where we don't see eye to eye.. They used to be rare but with the addition of a child its getting more common and I think we need to put a stop to it.. I just am not sure how to approach the subject. =(

I want him to know that I am under a lot of stress/pressure lately. Im watching us not have the money we;re used to and it's really not helping. Im also struggling with the "do I put him in daycare or do I not, what's more responsible..?" issue.. and he doesn't seem to understand all that's going on with me, and Im not understanding how he's coping either... 


Relationship issues make me a sad panda.


----------



## Emerald87

We're going to have the same issue when I go back to uni - no family in the area so we're screwed. Daycare is $71 a day here, minimum. They just upped the costs.


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Relationship issues make me a sad panda.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashiozz

Here its about $800 a month, its like passing one of my paychecks over, if i add that to my half of the bills Im at -5 bucks a month. Itd be easier on us if we could live off of mitch and find ways to eat cheaply but not unhealthy and live minimalistic which is not what we're used to, usually I do what I want with my money and he does the same, but right now its more important that Tyler gets the attention he needs, and honestly he needs me more than work does.. 

I just wanna sit down and find a way to make it work =/


----------



## Emerald87

Hrm... not sure sorry. Perhaps an alternate career temporarily? I'm trying my hand at nanny-ing when Kaida is young; I figure I'm already looking after mine, what's another?


----------



## Emerald87

Home advertising? Home selling?


----------



## ashiozz

Real estate was something I was going to school for before i knew i was pregnant, once I got pregnant the night classes + work drained me and i ended up stopping classes, but Its something Id like to do.

The other thing I thought of was actually interior design, but specializing with childrens rooms ;) .. my friend told me i should do just a whole pregnant woman's assisting business, do things like plan the room, do some shopping for them , etc anything they need to make their lives easier, idk if anyones ever done that before. 

But the issue is i never went to school for either, and going to school costs money I dont have either =/


----------



## ashiozz

I am looking into some work from home stuff, I'd do home daycare but you have to get a license for it and I have a dog and two cats, too much liability... >< IDK I'll figure something out, I know the one time I WILL work is during the xmas season. even if its a lame retail job JUST to pay for xmas...


----------



## Emerald87

How about nanny-ing at the client's house? Here we don't need a licence for that; they just recommend a first aid certificate.

If you want to pursue something then don't let anything stand in your way. I know that sounds impractical but time will help; you might not be able to do it right now but don't completely abandon the idea due to current impracticalities.

As for interior design, what a great idea! Just advertise, start cheap (maybe some freebies) get yourself a name and go from there. You'll be using Tyler's room as your first example obviously, but you can also do some computer rendering ideas to show designs to potential clients. Some women absolutely lack the design spark you have. Like me lol.


----------



## ashiozz

YEah Id be using Tylers room for now, maybe my neices' rooms if I ever get around to those, I need to talk to mandy about those, It'd help me :) 

I need software for good computer renderings, whats funny is tylers room was all done in my head, and I never even put it on paper 0.o

Im just really creative, and going to school for interior design seems weird to me when youre doing it for such a narrow demographic, i have no interest in doing kitchens or master bedrooms or bathrooms 0.o 

maybe im weird.

I think it's a good idea too though, I mean, I've got A LOT of creativity in here =) and I execute it well =)


----------



## Emerald87

Software isn't hard to source ;)

Go for it - put out some advertisements when you get some more time :D


----------



## Emerald87

ZOMG I want to vomit but I can't. Even if I could I wouldn't want to break my record.


----------



## Emerald87

Removing pics


----------



## ashiozz

her legs look really long.. are you and colin both tall?


----------



## Emerald87

Nope, I'm 5 foot 7 and Colin is 6 foot 1, so not exceptionally tall


----------



## Emerald87

I'm very, VERY angry. My fucking printer keeps jamming; I have notes to print and study to fucking do and it just keeps eating paper and reprinting the last fucking page. Waste of my time, paper and fucking money. So furious, started beating the shit out of the printer and Colin turns to me and said "you shouldn't be doing that while pregnant" - I will turn my wrath on him, not a very smart thing to put himself in the firing line >:- (


----------



## ashiozz

Throw the printer at him? No im kidding dont do that 0.o even if your pregnant mind wants to ;) lmao..

:( Im sorry your printer hates you right now =/

Mitch is 6'2 and the doctors think Tyler will be like him, hes def built like daddy, bigger bones than me and he has a long torso so we will see :)


----------



## Emerald87

Hoping Kaida takes after her aunties. They're 17 and over 6 foot 2.


----------



## ashiozz

grr.. so the night before last tyler was AMAZING. he slept so well

last night - I got two hours of sleep and hes not looking naplike either... I HOPE i get sleep asap.. or I am going to be a very cranky mommy.

By the time mitch woke up I had cleaned the litter boxes and made his lunch (I never do either those are his jobs in the AM) and fed the cats and sanitized tylers bottles and cleaned up the kitchen 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

6'2 is REALLY tall for women! wow! lol Mitch is extra tall to me, Im only 5'4 and we look funny in some of our pics together because he almost towers over me by a whole foot :(

>< I'll grow damnit...


----------



## milf2be

gigglebox said:


> milf2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> ok i love the rain but this tornado warning stuff has got to stop :( i'm freaking out; i hate severe weather!
> 
> milf you are very accurate in your point! everyone everywhere is living life in a way they think is right, but sadly many don't see that what's right for one person may not be for another.
> 
> i love the word "jubilee". i think if i have a daughter i might consider it as a name, even though i already have two others picked out...
> 
> how long have you and future hubs been together? it took my hubs about 2.5 years to ask.
> 
> 20 months :haha: im just getting impatient. iv been ready for him to ask for a while, but he told me a few months ago he was finally ready, but he doesnt see the point in asking before we know we are ready for a wedding financially :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: boys!
> 
> i waited at every special occasion for him to ask. then i caught his mom handing over her old engagement ring to him so he could have the diamond reset. i just straight asked him about it, and he told my why he got the ring...so i was REALLY expecting it. waiting patiently. getting upset every holiday/anniversary/monday when he didn't ask. then when i confronted him he told me it was her idea, not his.
> 
> he didn't ask until, like, a year later or more after getting that damn ring. *i used to go in his drawer where it was to see if it was still there lol*Click to expand...


omg this is soo me :haha:

haven't been online for a few days as FIL had jake for a night so we got some time to ourselves :thumbup: 

we had a talk about next baby and getting married and we decided that we can get married next august :happydance: though he still hasnt asked and i obviously cant plan things until he has asked. which makes me then think when the hell is he going to ask....i need time to plan *explodes* i dont want to bring it up again either as he will think im bugging him. dammit.

he said hes not ready for another baby for a year or 2 :cry: but think if we get married august then we might try after...lets hope we manage to fit it all in.

sooo excited :haha:

how is everyone?


----------



## ashiozz

Im good, Tylers chilling on my tummeh right now while I tyle and hes doing good.. we napped like until just now thank god.

Im looking up the number for the kindercare right next to my work :( sadddd


----------



## ashiozz

and aug isnt that far away 0.0 I mean, i was engaged for three mos and thankfully i didnt want a big wedding (we kind of eloped in Hawaii) but even that was kind of stressful for three mos..He needs to get off his tush and ask already!


----------



## ashiozz

BWAHHH! I looked at two daycare centers (or called for now) .. the one Right next to my work is SO EXPENSIVE. $249 a week.. thats $996 a month!!! I told her I work in the building right next door, she said she'd see with her DM if she can work out a better rate. We'll see. Ill go check it out but uhm thats MORE Than I make in a paycheck unless its a really good half a month with some overtime. IDK how Im going to afford that.

The other place is $195 a week which is only 780 a month, Its still a lot of money but more manageable, but he wouldnt be close to me like he would be at Kindercare :( 


I hate this. I really hate this. Im in the worst position ever. I talked to mitch and he said we'd talk about it later, IDK what he would rather me do and at this rate, I would be working to put him in daycare and pay SOME of my half of the bills and then be flat broke... -.-

GUH how do single moms do this stuff?


----------



## Emerald87

I have no idea what we'll do survey. Even though I go back to "work" it's still unpaid for 2 years


----------



## ashiozz

I cant believe they're doing an unpaid internship these days for you >< they dont seem to do those here..

Ok, I think Tyler might have night terrors.. I just witnessed what I think could be an indication? Hes conked out, fast asleep, and he just started crying really loud in his sleep.. I picked him up and hugged him, he finally stopped but hes still asleep 0.o so i put him back in his swing, hes passed out like nothing happened ...


----------



## Menelly

Severe pain from root canal + baby that didn't want to sleep last night + severely cranky baby right now = Lia about to go fucking insane. :( No bueno.


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler is passing sleepy vibes to kesslie for you ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler also did not sleep much last night 0.o maybe they have baby radar


----------



## Emerald87

Poor bubby with night terrors :(

Poor Lia with root canal!!! Ugh I hate the dentist with a vengeance.

No, internship is paid but I have to graduate first. Only 1.5 years to go (excluding time off). While I'm studying it's single income. I can't get a job because uni is 8am to 5pm. This sucks.


----------



## ashiozz

That does suck :( Silly uni.. but when youre done itll be all worth it :)

My Tyler is asleep still 0.o silly boy sleeps so much in the evening / nighttime .. but during the day he is UPPP


----------



## Emerald87

Isn't pregnancy fun? Always something new to experience and feel.

The "discomfort of the day" is sharp lower abdo pain at rest - Yay!!! I'm going to sleep, it should be gone by morning.

More people need to come on and chat. Haven't hear from Katie, Sarah, Jules, Vaurissa and a few others (is it Kat and Becky? I blame baby brain!!)

I went to uni today. I might go for half the day tomorrow. I hate getting a cold and of course this is the week before exams and I'm preggo. Lets add to the fun.

Yep, I'm cynical tonight. Hmph.

Night night xoxox


----------



## ashiozz

hmmm, 

yes more people do need to come on , I bet that Katie = exhausted due to returning to work though, IDK where everyone else is, Vaurissa did let me know her life has been crazy lately so thats why shes MIA.. 

Guh, I actually woke mitch up for help at 1am -- I had spent three hours trying to get tyler to sleep and he wouldnt, mitch sat him in his swing and swung him just a little and played music and he was out cold >< guh.. he stayed there for 3 hours while i slept on the couch , then he woke up, i fed him he fell asleep , we went to normal bed so he was in his bassinet, an hour later he was up again so i put him on my tummy and he fell asleep, i put him back in the bassinet and he was out for another 3 hours.. >< He was a better sleeper than this.. I dont think he likes his bassinet - he prefers his swing weirdly 0.o.....

muh - bring on the Thursday so I can do my last night of this and call it all good and have my weekend with my husband and my baby together :(

You needs to get your rest- that cold sounds really bad =/


----------



## Emerald87

20 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Halfway baked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

i'm a little butt hurt no one commented on my absence :(ok, yeah i know that was, like, a day...

alas, i am here; overwhelmed by work and a cranky baby. he had a massive screaming fit last night and the night before. last nights could have been due to his shots thoug. omg, that sucked. he had to get three, but they tell me they are out of one, but they'll have it in the afternoon....so after the first terrible experience, i still had to come back and do it once again in the same day. then, also that day, i had to take my dog to the vet and he has abscessed teeth i have to have removed.

it's just overwhelming times right now.

milf! yay for potential wedding bells! do you have a location or dress in mind? do share pictures of dream dresses if you have them. i am obsessed with wedding dresses. i think if i could do any job it would be working as a dress consultant. i don't think i'd ever get sick of looking at dresses!

em--day-um, those ARE long legs! i hope they don't kick you too hard later. how are you feeling today?

lia--how is your mouth?

ash--does tyler have a general sleeping pattern yet? daycare expense sucks. it's roughly 1200 a month here. in our office we are kind of half-jokingly trying to get a daycare established within the company lol; it won't happen but is a nice thought!


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler used to have a sleep pattern that i could predict daily and that lasted the last 2 weeks and now this week he has been like hell.. its been awful.. like I want to cry its that bad.. Last night Mitch ot him to sleep at 1:30 and he stayed asleep til 4... then I put him in his bed around 4:50.. 5:50 he woke up (Grr) so i got him back to sleep quick on my tummy but he was back up at 8... and then he slept from 9-11.. Im about dead tired, frustrated, and at my end.. I really dont like being this sleep deprived with a husband that needs his sleep and wont help at night -.- I get sleep deprived too, and for me its strung together for DAYS not just one night of interrupted sleep, DAYS of about NO sleep at a time .. . Im hoping we're just having a bad week, we'll see ><


----------



## gigglebox

how frustrating :( i really hope it gets better. sleep deprivation is SO tough.


----------



## Emerald87

Laura, I was going to send out an SOS to you if we didn't hear from you within the next 7.6 minutes. I was thinking of you I promise. 

They do kick me hard when she wants to but she's been quiet the last two days. I think she's having another monstrous growth spurt or else this piece of shit cold is also knocking her about :(

I'm ok, been better. The cold is beginning to ease but I'm still blocked and raspy. I'm fucked mentally though, I'm having one of my unnecessary anxious days about bubs and on top of that exams start in 6 days, I have 4 assessments to get marked in 1.5 days (due tomorrow arvo) and one of my marked assessments I've lost. I'm not going to bitch about my sleep deprivation because you lovely ladies have it far worse! My week is ruining my 20 week milestone! If anyone has a bullet, my head would welcome it right about now.


----------



## gigglebox

you can bitch about sleep deprivation :hugs: we can ALL be sleep deprived!

actually i can't complain much right now...he's getting 7-8 hours with a half hour break in there somewhere and that works for me :thumbup: i haven't even really felt the need for a nap during the day...well, no more than usual anyway.

colds are the worst! i hate them, and i hate that there's shit you can do about them except let them run their course. especially when you're pregnant. i actually got a cold while i was pregnant too, just at about that time! except i didn't know what to take...and the pharmacist i consulted was useless. it went like this:

"Hi, i'm pregnant. can you tell me what i can take for a cold?"

"Hmmmm...I................................think you should talk to your doctor." seriously, even with that long stupid pause.

wow, thanks guy. glad all your training has done you well, and you have become so very helpful.

----

i totally forgot to tell you guys that i also have to take Des to physical therapy for his flat head. they think he has torticollis. blah.

this week is a smidge on the overwhelming side :/


----------



## ashiozz

Blah. Des sure is good at worrying his mommy -- isnt he? 

I hope sleep gets better too, Im glad des is doing so good at night for you!
Emerald, I hope you feel better soon =/


I GET TO MOVE BACK INTO MY ROOM AFTER THIS WEEK XD ... That is all.


----------



## ashiozz

Laura!! That sucks about the pharmacist.. my doctors website has a list of stuff youre allowed to take when prego, i would have directed you had I known you back then :( LAME!


----------



## Emerald87

Group sleep deprivation FTW!

I find pharmacists funny but most of the time more useful than the GP in regards to meds. Even then, 90% of the time I have to research my own info and just walk in demanding what I need. I haven't taken anything for this cold although at some points I was exceedingly tempted. I'm not a fan of meds, including category A. If I wasn't up duff I'd be eating every medication I could get my hands on to feel better. 

It sucks you're overwhelmed. The transition back to work couldn't be easy :hugs: and I wish I could somehow alleviate the pressure. How is work treating you, btw? If they're bums I'm happy to send either threatening emails or alternatively, raving reviews of your awesomeness :D

Torticollis you say? I have not heard of such sorcery! Reading ahoy!!!!

I'm hungry. We have to do an old person home visit before I can eat. Its a quarter to midday, they cannot deny a hungry pregnant lady her food. Wrath shall be experienced!!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Wrath!!!! It's 2.30pm, just got back. Lunch is heating. Emerald is hungry and grouchy .

No joke I stood for 1.5 hrs in the most grotesque house and it smelt so strong of cigarettes I swear it's like I smoked an entire pack just standing there breathing normally. Poor Kaida bean.


----------



## ashiozz

eww.. sadly going to my parents house used to be that way, my mom now smokes outside (SO GLAD) but it was so gross.. Ive never ever ever smoked, i am grossed out by it because i lived with it for so long... -.- the smell really irritates me, its kind of bad in casinos too because thats the only place here people are allowed to smoke inside 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

I'm exactly the same way - grew up in a house of smoke and find it disgusting. The more disgusting thing is that I can tell brands of cigarettes apart from their smoke :-/

FINALLY HOME. Wow. What a busy day. I was up all day and I am absolutely positively exhausted. I didn't realise my back would hurt so much from standing! Keeping in mind to avoid that now lol.


----------



## gigglebox

em you made me laugh. a lot. at work. forshame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but not really.

actually the transistion hasn't been bad at all. i am sad though because i want next friday off to see my out of town best friend and my boss won't grant it to me :( it's really frustrating and upsetting.


----------



## ashiozz

throw marshmallows at your boss and tell him I told you you can have the day off next Friday .. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

*sigh* ladies, crisis time.

I basically just got declined my leave of absence from uni. They said I can either
1/ Leave now and take a year off, returning for semester 2 2012; putting Kaida into daycare at 7 months old - I DON'T WANT MY BABY'S FIRST WORD SAID AT DAYCARE
2/ Leave now, take 2 years off and repeat the whole of 3rd year from the start in 2014. Making the last 6 months of my life completely pointless. They will not allow me to return half way through the year if I take 2 years off and that's even if the head of school approves 2 years.

I wanted to get as far through the year as I could and return at the same point the following year. I wanted to get to 30 weeks, which is the end of my Women's Health rotation and then return the following year starting from Paediatrics. But no, if I miss a block (i.e. paediatrics and surgery) this year, I fail the ENTIRE year and have to repeat from the start anyway.

Fuck them. Fuck everything. I'm going to bed.


----------



## milf2be

omg i go away for a day and baby club has gone mad :dohh: locked threads everywhere, all over some pierced ears :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

im glad im passed the sleep deprivation stage....i was such a bitch :haha: i think thats one of the things that is putting oh have another baby sooner. apparently i was cranky all the way through pregnancy too :blush:

https://www.rowtoncastle.com/
^^ thats where im thinking we will end up getting married, if we can get a cheap enough package that is. we wont have much time to save.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> *sigh* ladies, crisis time.
> 
> I basically just got declined my leave of absence from uni. They said I can either
> 1/ Leave now and take a year off, returning for semester 2 2012; putting Kaida into daycare at 7 months old - I DON'T WANT MY BABY'S FIRST WORD SAID AT DAYCARE
> 2/ Leave now, take 2 years off and repeat the whole of 3rd year from the start in 2014. Making the last 6 months of my life completely pointless. They will not allow me to return half way through the year if I take 2 years off and that's even if the head of school approves 2 years.
> 
> I wanted to get as far through the year as I could and return at the same point the following year. I wanted to get to 30 weeks, which is the end of my Women's Health rotation and then return the following year starting from Paediatrics. But no, if I miss a block (i.e. paediatrics and surgery) this year, I fail the ENTIRE year and have to repeat from the start anyway.
> 
> Fuck them. Fuck everything. I'm going to bed.

Ack, I'm sorry Em. That sucks ass. :( And is totally unfair, you should be able to restart where you left off. They're assholes.

I hope you figure out what you want to do though. :)


----------



## gigglebox

ok Em, i'm calling bullshit on that! what the hell?! did they at least attempt to give you a logical reason why they are giving you that restriction? that's total crap.

Milf--that place is stunning! i just looked through their photo gallery really quick; there is one of a couple on the staircase that is so pretty! it's, like, gothic romantic style. i really, really like it. so, what dresses are you considering?


----------



## ashiozz

Em , that's complete Bullshit they're doing to you.. do schools work That different in Australia than here? Here you can stop and restart whenever, well, you have to finish a semester but repeating a semester and a whole year = two different matters, that's crap.

I hope you can get it solved :(

Your comment about Kaidas first word in daycare = MY WORST FEAR and biggest reason I don't want Tyler in daycare. What if his first steps were there? Or his first word? 

Mitch asked "what if someone we knew was watching him and the same thing happened?" "If our family was watching him they would record it for us at the very least.. but then itd still be family seeing / hearing and I would be ok with that ><"

Carly that place is GORGEOUS!!!

Yeahhh, baby club... lmao.. I rarely post or even go there, but I saw that thread.. I Don't understand imposing your parental ideas on someone when all they want is advice on piercing the ears not SHOULD SHE do it. Wtf? 

-.-

I think I'll pierce Tylers nipples just as a statement ;) .. Im not being serious, but if I wanted to whose business is it..?


----------



## Emerald87

It's only medicine, our other degrees have usually 4 units a semester which you can pretty much do at your leisure and can stop-start at the same spot in the year. I don't know about med degrees elsewhere but everywhere in Australia it isn't broken up into units, one year is one year. In first and second year it's all class work but still not broken into units but third and fourth year are no classes and full time hospital. However those clinical years have 3 blocks a semester which don't change yearly which is why I can't understand why they can't give me credit for the shit I've already done ESPECIALLY when I sit the exam on Wednesday which covers the 3 blocks I just did and thus reinforcing I was there, I completed them and I fucking passed them.
Even if they do acknowledge that I existed and worked my arse off for last semester their acknowledgement has an expiry date like old fucking milk. Then if I do another one or two blocks this coming semester (which, btw, starts a WEEK after exams) they won't count.

I know I'm just repeating myself and I know you guys knew what I was ranting about above but I just needed to rant again. I'm still so frustrated. I'm not putting uni ahead of my daughter. I already have a degree and I'll fucking get a job with that if I have to. This isn't fair, I told them everything before trying to get pregnant. I'm hoping my head of school, who was amazing about this whole thing last year will wave his magic bureaucratic wand and fix everything. I meet with him after exams on the 19th.

Kaida has finally woken up. I think she slept 10 minutes all of yesterday, she was kicking non stop. Then she slept all night. She's usually kicking me by 7am but I got nothing out of her this morning, I assume from pure exhaustion. Its 10.30 and she's woken up now and giving me a nice good morning.


----------



## Emerald87

And what if Kaida called a carer mummy or daddy? I'd never forgive myself. Even the idea of me missing her first anything e.g. word and Colin hearing it without me upsets me. Selfish I know but I'm being honest. It'd be better than at daycare by a million times but I'd still feel like I'd missed out or let her down or something


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> And what if Kaida called a carer mummy or daddy? I'd never forgive myself. Even the idea of me missing her first anything e.g. word and Colin hearing it without me upsets me. Selfish I know but I'm being honest. It'd be better than at daycare by a million times but I'd still feel like I'd missed out or let her down or something

This is funny because my ex had a child when he was 17 -- i met him when his kid was three, his baby momma had another child after with her now husband but then boyfriend, I used to watch both children for her during days I was not working -- Ok.. so her son that wasn't my exes child used to call me mommy ALL THE TIME.. I would correct him but he refused to call me by my name =/ I felt so bad I couldn't tell her, but Randy did at some point and it didn't even phase her.. :dohh:

-.- I would cry if Tyler called anyone else mommy.


----------



## Emerald87

I had my first pregnancy bath tonight


----------



## milf2be

i know, i think its going to have to be that place whether we can afford it or not  

i havent started look at dresses yet...i remember seeing a dress when i was about 16 that was PERFECT, but trying to find that one or similar is not going well :(

i think i would cry if jake called someone else mummy....hopefully he will never have to. 

I know how you feel, i thought the exact same things when i was pregnant with jake. i was only allowed 4 months off with him :( his childminder was lovely but still....

big drama here atm! jakes bday in july and we have just send the invites out to everyone for his party. my IL (2 be ;)) are divorced and we are expecting to be some...erm..issues. FIL has a new girlfriend (who i s lovely btw, what she is doing with him i will never understand!), so MIL is panicking about that (she has ocd and anxiety issues...its v complicated!) as shes never met her before. FIL hates MIL parents and they have said they will come.....which means FIL might have a hissy fit and not come....we are yet to tell him, so we will see!


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald- was your bath amazing? I am jealous.

Carly - I absolutely hate when grandparent cannot be civil for their grandbabies. My father refused to come out here when Tyler was born because my mom was here. My parents are divorced and have been since I was six, but we still had holidays together even with my step dad... everyone got along great til my dad remarried and since then he's completely changed.

-.- Guh, When you can't be civil FOR THE GRANDBABIES, you're being SELFISH and it's unnecessary not to mention a really bad example for your children.... -.-

End tangent.

What did this dress look like..?


----------



## Emerald87

The bath was pretty good. I'm considering another :D I'm very uncomfortable and crampy today so it'd be nice.

In preparation to join the massive vagina club (Hi Katie!!! Come talk to us!!!) I've bought myself a vagina stretchy pump. Since I bleed at the slightest vag trauma I think I should prepare in advance. Apparently it helps prevent tearing. I like that.


----------



## gigglebox

so quiet here...sigh...i've been so busy at work, and when i'm home i'm taking care of the baby.

em i'm sorry for your situation! i hope it all works out.

milf, maybe they will surprise you? sometimes when children are involved people can pull it together for events like that. so what will you be doing for the party?


----------



## ashiozz

woah, they make vagina stretchy pumps? are they especially for childbirth preparation or do people use these like penis pumps..? 0.o SO CONFUSED

Laura it IS quiet :( it makes me a sad panda. How is work going? I need to figure out how to tell my work im not coming back =/ blah


----------



## Emerald87

Well this one is especially for preparation for childbirth. However Colin likes to inform me that there are also sex toys that have a similar action. I am NOT pleased with him and nor will he be helping me prepare my perineum anymore. Hmph.

Hey Carly, I read on another thread you're an ex-MW. Does that help or hinder the pregnancy journey?


----------



## Emerald87

LAURA I SEE YOU. Talk to me...


----------



## ashiozz

LOL Emerald, Did you ground him? I hope so.

I have now gotten all of our medical bills between tyler and I we owe about 2500 bucks to everyone >< guh. childbirth is so damn spensive and we have NO plan for how this is going to get paid at the moment =/


----------



## Emerald87

Stop. Breathe. It's going to work out. Now I assume they give you time to organise payment? Do they give you payment plans?


----------



## ashiozz

no, they all just say pay immediately -.-


My doctor is the fist I will pay cuz uh i have to go see her again 2 more times. 

But the hospital is the high bills -.- Theyre 1600 of the 2500 we owe.. The rest is spread out between a million other individuals involved in my c-section >< guh

Im relaxed, his grandparents offered to help -- I just dont like asking for money.


----------



## Emerald87

The gardener was at your c-section too? ;) I know they charge a lot

Stupid bum heads thinking money can be pulled out of people's arses instantly. I know what you mean about the asking for money. Sadly sometimes there's no other options. I think Colin is going to leave work for me to go back to uni so we're going to be mooching for a while :( Mostly from the inlaws


----------



## Emerald87

WTF another fire alarm? It's gotta be the same people. We had some crazy asians cooking on our floor last week who set off the alarm within their apartment. Lucky they got the smoke cleared before it set of the central building alarm.

If this changes from warning to evacuation alarm I'm going to get so f-ing pissed off. I don't want to move off my lounge. I'm still in PJs (it's 1pm)


----------



## Emerald87

Well... there's the evacuation alarm... *sigh*


----------



## ashiozz

Evacuating in pajamas? sucky. Not cool. If its the same guy, give him a piece of your mind!


----------



## Emerald87

Of course it was a false alarm. But it got me motivated to shower.

I can't sit at home for 18 weeks; I will not look after myself. I barely get showered and dressed on weekends. If Colin is working I don't get up to feed or water myself.


----------



## ashiozz

^ I Do this too. well I exercise, and I try to clean when tyler allows, but yeah i end up in my pajamas all day ;)

I shower when mitch comes home (Mostly so he can watch tyler while i do so.)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> .... I need to breath, If I go back to work this is going to get even worse 0.o ..

Maybe not. It might not be the same for you, but while I was at tyson's, after work during the night, even though I knew I had to be up early (or had just gone to sleep, depending on day/swing) I actually really enjoyed waking up and feeding him, and i got jealous when I was there and tyson changed his diaper. Know what I mean?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i want to live vicariously through you because i kind of miss being pregnant recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> So I'll live vicariously thru Em too. Cause I don't think it's happening again for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Hrm....... but I don't have enough drama left in my pregnancy to keep it interesting hehe. I do, however, have more squee. Please stand by.Click to expand...

i'm sure someone has already said it, but it will come. even if it's not medical drama, it'll be dramatic. tying your shoes will become an olympic event...and I want to hear about it.



confession: i'm fucking baby hungry. Maybe its because I want patrick to stay at this age forevvvvvvvvver and I know he won't so I'm craving more babies?

glad I have birth control inside me that I can't take out lol.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> But the issue is i never went to school for either, and going to school costs money I dont have either =/

hey, quick, get a divorce. don't leave the hubs, but just divorce him. Awesome scholarships if you're single and a mommy. Awesome scholarships just for moms too, married or not, though.

look into it.


----------



## ..katie..

emerald87 said:


> as requested, more pics of kaida
> 
> long legs and buff arms hehe

omfg how can she already be so pretty????


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Nope, I'm 5 foot 7 and Colin is 6 foot 1, so not exceptionally tall

you're a foot and an inch taller than me...


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Hoping Kaida takes after her aunties. They're 17 and over 6 foot 2.

Okay, ignorantAmerican question...
are Austrailian folk taller than everyone else?? because seriously, 5'7 for a female would be what I would consider 'tall'...my father is only two inches taller than you. Or am I just stuck in BFE where we're all hobbit-esque?


----------



## ashiozz

you're 4'6? I thought you were 5'0? 

hmm, Ive thought about divorcing and not leaving mitch for tax reasons too ;) lmao, but I couldn't do it. Id feel too bad divorcing for my own personal gain. it feels wrong.. 

But odd, cuz we'd still have the same last name, im sure he'd still call me his wife 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> GUH how do single moms do this stuff?

Grandparents, sisters, and good friends...

Dude, I have no idea though, in the real world. I have so much support from everyone ever, and I'm still struggling. There are women out there who are by themselves (with their baby) and working two jobs and doing school and shit, BY THEMSELVES. I dont know how the fuck that would work. They must have superpowers beyond supermom or something....


----------



## ashiozz

Nah, Katie, I consider 5'7 tall for a woman, from what Ive researched 5'4 is now average for women, whereas 5'6 used to be 0.o so maybe we're getting shorter in the us? IM AVERAGE BUT BARELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I cant believe they're doing an unpaid internship these days for you >< they dont seem to do those here..

Law firms and hospitals...internship is unpaid. I think it must be some universal rule that "hey, you just spent more money than most people make in their life time to get to this point...now you're going to work yourself to death, and we're not going to pay you!"


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Ok, I think Tyler might have night terrors.. I just witnessed what I think could be an indication? Hes conked out, fast asleep, and he just started crying really loud in his sleep.. I picked him up and hugged him, he finally stopped but hes still asleep 0.o so i put him back in his swing, hes passed out like nothing happened ...

-poor baby =/ Patrick sometimes does that but only when he's half in/half out. never when he's conked.
-what do babies dream about? seriously, they havent had any huge life experiences or anything! my mom has a theory that they dream about angels...
-what would babies nightmare about? birth??

ETA:
-I think probably it might just be a reflex thing. like his vocal chords just twitching or something? I wouldn't worry about it unless he starts acting distressed.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Poor bubby with night terrors :(
> 
> Poor Lia with root canal!!! Ugh I hate the dentist with a vengeance.
> 
> No, internship is paid but I have to graduate first. Only 1.5 years to go (excluding time off). While I'm studying it's single income. I can't get a job because uni is 8am to 5pm. This sucks.

I revoke my previous statement. Although, I am pretty sure internship here is unpaid if it's law or med....


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> 20 weeks!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I think Tyler might have night terrors.. I just witnessed what I think could be an indication? Hes conked out, fast asleep, and he just started crying really loud in his sleep.. I picked him up and hugged him, he finally stopped but hes still asleep 0.o so i put him back in his swing, hes passed out like nothing happened ...
> 
> -poor baby =/ Patrick sometimes does that but only when he's half in/half out. never when he's conked.
> -what do babies dream about? seriously, they havent had any huge life experiences or anything! my mom has a theory that they dream about angels...
> -what would babies nightmare about? birth??
> 
> ETA:
> -I think probably it might just be a reflex thing. like his vocal chords just twitching or something? I wouldn't worry about it unless he starts acting distressed.Click to expand...


Thats the thing, the cry sounded like a painful cry, it reminded me of when he got his first shot, Maybe he dreams about shots, or his birth (his was traumatic) or maybe he's just scared of mommy being gone? Oh wait, maybe there's a huge bottle and its empty, and mommy and daddy arent around to fill it 0.o lmao 

He hasnt done this since, but it was the oddest thing ever


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> i totally forgot to tell you guys that i also have to take Des to physical therapy for his flat head. they think he has torticollis. blah.
> 
> this week is a smidge on the overwhelming side :/

I love you.

Also, I know I have google and all, but I want your description of torticollis. what is it? Kiss hims flat head.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> *sigh* ladies, crisis time.
> 
> I basically just got declined my leave of absence from uni. They said I can either
> 1/ Leave now and take a year off, returning for semester 2 2012; putting Kaida into daycare at 7 months old - I DON'T WANT MY BABY'S FIRST WORD SAID AT DAYCARE
> 2/ Leave now, take 2 years off and repeat the whole of 3rd year from the start in 2014. Making the last 6 months of my life completely pointless. They will not allow me to return half way through the year if I take 2 years off and that's even if the head of school approves 2 years.
> 
> I wanted to get as far through the year as I could and return at the same point the following year. I wanted to get to 30 weeks, which is the end of my Women's Health rotation and then return the following year starting from Paediatrics. But no, if I miss a block (i.e. paediatrics and surgery) this year, I fail the ENTIRE year and have to repeat from the start anyway.
> 
> Fuck them. Fuck everything. I'm going to bed.


:hugs:


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> The bath was pretty good. I'm considering another :D I'm very uncomfortable and crampy today so it'd be nice.
> 
> In preparation to join the massive vagina club (Hi Katie!!! Come talk to us!!!) I've bought myself a vagina stretchy pump. Since I bleed at the slightest vag trauma I think I should prepare in advance. Apparently it helps prevent tearing. I like that.

.................theyhavevaginastretchypumpsandcanyouusethemasamastrubatorydevice?


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Well this one is especially for preparation for childbirth. However Colin likes to inform me that there are also sex toys that have a similar action. I am NOT pleased with him and nor will he be helping me prepare my perineum anymore. Hmph.
> 
> Hey Carly, I read on another thread you're an ex-MW. Does that help or hinder the pregnancy journey?

AAANNNDDDD my previous question was answered.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> no, they all just say pay immediately -.-
> 
> 
> My doctor is the fist I will pay cuz uh i have to go see her again 2 more times.
> 
> But the hospital is the high bills -.- Theyre 1600 of the 2500 we owe.. The rest is spread out between a million other individuals involved in my c-section >< guh
> 
> Im relaxed, his grandparents offered to help -- I just dont like asking for money.

Five bucks a month and they can't send you to a bill collector, nor will it hurt credit.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> WTF another fire alarm? It's gotta be the same people. We had some crazy asians cooking on our floor last week who set off the alarm within their apartment. Lucky they got the smoke cleared before it set of the central building alarm.
> 
> If this changes from warning to evacuation alarm I'm going to get so f-ing pissed off. I don't want to move off my lounge. I'm still in PJs (it's 1pm)

DUDE THIS SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME IN COLLEGE. Like twelve thousand different times. I met one of my best friends in a fire drill because he wasnt wearing pants and had soap in his hair. I giggled.


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> you're 4'6? I thought you were 5'0?
> 
> hmm, Ive thought about divorcing and not leaving mitch for tax reasons too ;) lmao, but I couldn't do it. Id feel too bad divorcing for my own personal gain. it feels wrong..
> 
> But odd, cuz we'd still have the same last name, im sure he'd still call me his wife 0.o

I'm an idiot.

i'm five even.


fml.


----------



## ashiozz

Sweet. this is good because the only huge one that im worried about not being able to pay is the one from the hospital, my doctor is only asking for $186 and then i have a bill for his ear test for 75 bucks =)


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I think Tyler might have night terrors.. I just witnessed what I think could be an indication? Hes conked out, fast asleep, and he just started crying really loud in his sleep.. I picked him up and hugged him, he finally stopped but hes still asleep 0.o so i put him back in his swing, hes passed out like nothing happened ...
> 
> -poor baby =/ Patrick sometimes does that but only when he's half in/half out. never when he's conked.
> -what do babies dream about? seriously, they havent had any huge life experiences or anything! my mom has a theory that they dream about angels...
> -what would babies nightmare about? birth??
> 
> ETA:
> -I think probably it might just be a reflex thing. like his vocal chords just twitching or something? I wouldn't worry about it unless he starts acting distressed.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the thing, the cry sounded like a painful cry, it reminded me of when he got his first shot, Maybe he dreams about shots, or his birth (his was traumatic) or maybe he's just scared of mommy being gone? Oh wait, maybe there's a huge bottle and its empty, and mommy and daddy arent around to fill it 0.o lmao
> 
> He hasnt done this since, but it was the oddest thing everClick to expand...


Poor thing =(

Why are you not asleep, btw? You need to dream about bottles being empty and whatnot


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> Sweet. this is good because the only huge one that im worried about not being able to pay is the one from the hospital, my doctor is only asking for $186 and then i have a bill for his ear test for 75 bucks =)

how much from your birthing process did the hospital cover?


----------



## ..katie..

Hey everyone!

i'm fucking exhausted. i miss you all terribly. I'm home now, and have three days off, so I will be here a little more =)

goodnight everyone!


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> Sweet. this is good because the only huge one that im worried about not being able to pay is the one from the hospital, my doctor is only asking for $186 and then i have a bill for his ear test for 75 bucks =)
> 
> how much from your birthing process did the hospital cover?Click to expand...

hospital charged insurance 43K .. I owe 1200 :) lol

But then there still a bill from them for tyler still being processed..


----------



## ashiozz

sleep.. what is sleep?? 

Im up cuz we're going to bed right now :) but tyler is going to probably wake up soon for food. 

my husband was trying to fix my wii board, but its not a capacitor so we're still pondering that issue.. 

my sons up for food..


----------



## Emerald87

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't leave meeeeeeeeeeeeee! It's been soooo nice to see you Katie. I'm stuck studying and I'm so bloody bored by my books. I'm reading through case studies at the moment and while they're a little more interesting than just a boring textbook passage, they're still deadly. I prefer when you're all here, gossiping about babies and such.

On a side note, I have my practicals on Thursday. I might have to do advanced CPR which I really don't want to do due to exertion bringing on BHs. Bah!


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping Kaida takes after her aunties. They're 17 and over 6 foot 2.
> 
> Okay, ignorantAmerican question...
> are Austrailian folk taller than everyone else?? because seriously, 5'7 for a female would be what I would consider 'tall'...my father is only two inches taller than you. Or am I just stuck in BFE where we're all hobbit-esque?Click to expand...

I'm not actually sure what our average height is however my SIL are mutants by everyone's standards. My FIL is very tall but my MIL is a bit shorter than me.

My Mum is 5'6 and my Dad is 6'0 but my little brother's (who is EXTREMELY short for a 10 year old) Dad is VERY short, like 5'3 I think? It's funny.


----------



## Emerald87

Are. You. Fucking. Kidding. Me.

Guess what?

Evacuation time.


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm 5 foot 7 and Colin is 6 foot 1, so not exceptionally tall
> 
> you're a foot and an inch taller than me...Click to expand...

You're 4'6"? Really???


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> Nah, Katie, I consider 5'7 tall for a woman, from what Ive researched 5'4 is now average for women, whereas 5'6 used to be 0.o so maybe we're getting shorter in the us? IM AVERAGE BUT BARELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm the tall one. 5'9" here. :)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> i'm fucking exhausted. i miss you all terribly. I'm home now, and have three days off, so I will be here a little more =)
> 
> goodnight everyone!

We miss you too! Thread got too quiet with you gone.


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Are. You. Fucking. Kidding. Me.
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> Evacuation time.

Wow, really? Sucks to be you today.

For the record, you shorties? My 14 year old is 5'11". :)


----------



## Emerald87

Hahahaha I still don't feel like a midget in comparison to some others... ;)


----------



## Emerald87

I need to wee again but I don't want to get up. But then again she's kicking me in the bladder. Ack. BRB


----------



## milf2be

Emerald87 said:


> Well this one is especially for preparation for childbirth. However Colin likes to inform me that there are also sex toys that have a similar action. I am NOT pleased with him and nor will he be helping me prepare my perineum anymore. Hmph.
> 
> Hey Carly, I read on another thread you're an ex-MW. Does that help or hinder the pregnancy journey?

it was good and bad in different ways. it meant that people didnt bother explaining things to me, even though when its you thats going through it, all the medical stuff goes out your head! i also found some staff were a bit wary. 

it was lovely when i was in labour and all my friends came to see me. i also had a friend deliver the baby :) it was one of her first deliveries, i was so excited for her (once the pain was over anyway :haha:)

when i got admitted to hospital for pre eclampsia, i was terrifed. i certainly knew too much about that. eclamptic fits were my worst nightmare and i was so scared my pre eclampsia would get worse whilst i was waiting to be induced.



update of the awkward grandparents: OH told FIL yesterday and FIL said he would THINK about coming. :growlmad: he said "he had standards" yes thats right, he has STANDARDS. he cant come to his grandsons party because apparently out standards are too low because we are inviting mil's parents. :dohh: oh said what about when me or sil get married? his reply was well you are going to have to decide who is more important and who you want to be at your wedding. :dohh: OH told him to grow up and he wasnt uninviting them and if he didnt want to come because of them then thats his problem.

i swear if he doesnt come all hell will break loose :grr:


----------



## Emerald87

That's screwed up. I'm sorry your family is doing this to you. I'm lucky enough that my Mum and Dad (who live a LONG way apart) are very civil when they come in close proximity.

Seriously, he has to get his priorities straight. At some point in the past he was involved with that half of the family and he can frikkin do it again. Grrrr.

Yeh I'm finding medicine being a huge hindrance. I'm worried about everything. And I have an irritable uterus and my BHs have been particularly frequent and a bit on the painful side this weekend; I hate knowing what can happen. I want to live in ignorant bliss.


----------



## Emerald87

Early night. Exams in 2 days. Night ladies.


----------



## milf2be

Emerald87 said:


> That's screwed up. I'm sorry your family is doing this to you. I'm lucky enough that my Mum and Dad (who live a LONG way apart) are very civil when they come in close proximity.
> 
> Seriously, he has to get his priorities straight. At some point in the past he was involved with that half of the family and he can frikkin do it again. Grrrr.
> 
> Yeh I'm finding medicine being a huge hindrance. I'm worried about everything. And I have an irritable uterus and my BHs have been particularly frequent and a bit on the painful side this weekend; I hate knowing what can happen. I want to live in ignorant bliss.

worst thing they did to me was put me on neonatal for 5 weeks when i was 23 weeks pregnant. seeing the little babies at 23/24/25/26 weeks struggle was horrible :cry:


----------



## Emerald87

That would be so painful :( If I go in, I don't want to be on that ward. For one, I'd get too clucky and secondly I'd be so jealous like you as I lay there praying bubs holds on


----------



## Emerald87

On a different note, I expressed my first tiny itty bitty smigen of milk tonight!! Woot woot!!


----------



## ashiozz

!!!!!!! YAY for squirty boobs. :) 


Tyler slept well last night, I Thought he had woken up for food in one of my posts, no, he was just crying in his sleep, but this time it was more of a normal cry in his sleep type and not "OMG I HURT SOMEONE SAVE ME" crying in his sleep. Thank goodness.. Anyhow.. So he fell asleep at 8pm last night and stayed asleep til 3:15AM .. I fed him.. he went back to sleep until 9am 0.o ... I reallllllllllly hope this keeps up, that was AWESOME sleep.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> ..katie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm 5 foot 7 and Colin is 6 foot 1, so not exceptionally tall
> 
> you're a foot and an inch taller than me...Click to expand...
> 
> You're 4'6"? Really???Click to expand...

I meant Colin damnit!!! lol, once again, soy una idiota.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao.. the thought of a 4'6 adult who hasnt disclosed being a little person to me was funny... but ifigured you either did math wrong or meant Colin.

0.o my baby is now cranky..


----------



## ..katie..

oh my god, i'm....relaxing!!!! it's 11:30 and i'm not panicking about getting ready for work, I put patrick down for a nap, I contemplated writing 16 and Pregnant and telling them they're ruining my life, I took pictures.....aaaaaaahhhhh =) soon, i'll shower!


so confession...

Patrick is less than two months old. He's eating rice cereal in his bottles and with a spoon (im using the spoon, obviously...)...buuut he's also eating applesauce and pears.

yeaaaahhhhhh... I should post that in babyclub. But he's doing really well...his poo is nice, he isnt gassy, he focuses on the spoon and opens his mouth when it comes to him. He got all excited with the pears =) grinning and kicking his legs, then holding really still when I scooped more up.

I sometimes fear he's too advanced for his age, know what I mean? Like i'm really worried that next month he'll be crawling and shit.

Oh well. I'm proud of my smart boy. I wish he was chunkier lol.


----------



## ashiozz

Holy crap! Hes eating solids already? (or rather starting) 0.o

Tyler doesnt eat as much or as often as PAtrick, and hes still a chunk as usual but i don't think he'll be into eating real food yet in the next couple of weeks.. 

However, we like to have tyler help pull himself upward from a lay down position and we give him a lot of tummy time and things like that, Im trying to work out his muscles.. last night mitch and i were holding him in a standing type position and we noticed he can put almost all of his weight on his legs. SCARY.. SCARRRRYYY.. My son will crawl soon :( I know it, and it makes me sad


----------



## ..katie..

do babymush foods count as solids? if so, yes. if not, no.
patrick can stand too, but he has absolutely no balance. those little legs will hold him up forever and ever though.

Any ideas on how to get them to use their arms in the lifting-of-the-torso process?


----------



## ashiozz

tyler does use his arms to lift his torso, but he cant move them to move himself yet.. uhm he learned it cuz i lay him on his tummy on my chest sometimes to relax him, but if hes wide awake he'll put his arms out so that theyre pushing on me and he lifts his top half and his head up from there, IDK if that'll help Patrick, maybe showing him while hes on his tummy? I tried to show tyler the army crawl by moving his limbs for him last night, lmao


----------



## milf2be

..katie.. said:


> oh my god, i'm....relaxing!!!! it's 11:30 and i'm not panicking about getting ready for work, I put patrick down for a nap, I contemplated writing 16 and Pregnant and telling them they're ruining my life, I took pictures.....aaaaaaahhhhh =) soon, i'll shower!
> 
> 
> *so confession...
> 
> Patrick is less than two months old. He's eating rice cereal in his bottles and with a spoon (im using the spoon, obviously...)...buuut he's also eating applesauce and pears.*
> 
> yeaaaahhhhhh... I should post that in babyclub. But he's doing really well...his poo is nice, he isnt gassy, he focuses on the spoon and opens his mouth when it comes to him. He got all excited with the pears =) grinning and kicking his legs, then holding really still when I scooped more up.
> 
> I sometimes fear he's too advanced for his age, know what I mean? Like i'm really worried that next month he'll be crawling and shit.
> 
> Oh well. I'm proud of my smart boy. I wish he was chunkier lol.

omg i love you.....i wish you would post that in baby club just so i can see the uproar :haha:

seriously feeling in such a bitchy mood tonight, i think its either pms (very early pms) or its just because im so broody and i know i have to wait for another 18 months :dohh:

going to baby club to go stir up some shit....only joking....maybe


----------



## ashiozz

Don't get eaten by the baby-momma mob in there.. lmao

they tried to eat one of our own the other day (megan, but megan never posts in here) and it made me want to go face-eater on their bums.

Yes, Katie, posting that in baby club would FOR SURE get you some nasty comments. I would love to watch.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> lmao.. the thought of a 4'6 adult who hasnt disclosed being a little person to me was funny... but ifigured you either did math wrong or meant Colin.
> 
> 0.o my baby is now cranky..

Kesslie has been cranky for two days. She also won't stop nomming her hands and is drooling up a storm. Can she be teething when she's not quite 3 months old? 

If so... /sigh. Cause honestly, she's been a little pissant. :(


----------



## ashiozz

i noticed tylers been drooling and nomming his hands too but he should be too young to teethe .. I did read some babies are BORN with teeth so anything is possible 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

Not too young ladies. My brother got his first teeth at 3 months. Breast feeding became a bit challenging for mum after that lol.


----------



## ashiozz

Eww baby biting boobies sounds super painful >< Thats the point where Id have to quit if i was breastfeeding. lol

My sons awake because my dog decided he needs to be an unnecessary watchdog..


----------



## Menelly

Meh, if they're feeding properly, teeth are irrelevant. Especially the bottom ones. Their tongue should be over them. 

We're being less of a pissant today, so maybe we're finally done with the 12 week wonder week?


----------



## Emerald87

I feel like shit. Shit smooshed on the bottom of someone's foot. I'm aching, contacting and am still mucous like. I have to keep studying, exams in less than 24 hours. Why does my body hate me? I'm getting waves of intense abdo pain because I'm still semi constipated. I just want to sleep.


----------



## ashiozz

:( Your body doesnt hate you, it just has pregnancy going on and therefore you're supposed to be miserable :(

I hope you start feeling better soon, and GOOD LUCK ON FINALS <3


----------



## Emerald87

I has contracted the pregnancy illness


----------



## ashiozz

OH NOHSSS! Please dont come near me, I has had that once. Is terrible..

BUT it results in...
..an infannnnt...

sooo it was kind of worth it ;) lmao


----------



## ..katie..

good luck on exams!


i'm so tired.


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> OH NOHSSS! Please dont come near me, I has had that once. Is terrible..
> 
> BUT it results in...
> ..an infannnnt...
> 
> *sooo it was kind of worth it * lmao

Kinda depends on the day, IMO...


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks ladies. Still studying hard. Going to cram hard until 2; then take a break and go get Colin's stitches removed, have lunch and get back to it. Bed by 8pm me thinks. Up at 3am, get ready and cram some more, leave here by 5.30am, there by 6.30am for an 8am exam, cramming in between.


----------



## Emerald87

Then meet up with friends and cram for the next exam - practicals! Joy... We have 4 stations. You have to be in the room for 5 minutes and pretend it's 100% real. They have actors to play patients. We have to take histories, do examinations or perform procedures. I think they'll make us to CPR (an issue for me due to the belly), counsel a patient who we are about to administer Warfarin, do an ECG, hook up IV fluids. That's about all I can think of. Oh and basic histories - BORING lol.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> OH NOHSSS! Please dont come near me, I has had that once. Is terrible..
> 
> BUT it results in...
> ..an infannnnt...
> 
> *sooo it was kind of worth it * lmao
> 
> Kinda depends on the day, IMO...Click to expand...

yeah..... some days kinda suck ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Duuuuudes...the queen of england=awesome.
also, reading a book about an assassininin from a family of assassinininins (desksksks...kemmererer...etc.) and i'm nearly dying of laughter. I wish I could give a better description but i dont know how without spoiling it. It's not very well written, but it's full of very cheesy puns. it's called 'Scuse Me While I Go Kill This Guy. look at it and like it.

am soooo sleeeppy


----------



## ashiozz

why you not sleeping?!


----------



## ..katie..

because i'm interneting... =/

I'm actually on the way to bed now. Just had to be mean in babyclub.


----------



## ashiozz

Ooo really *Stalks*


----------



## milf2be

good luck with the exam x


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks :)

OK 7.45pm; quickly shoving avocado on toast down my throat. I've cut up some strawberries for eating during exams tomorrow and I finally pooped so I don't have to during exams (I'm surprised I didn't induce labour with my straining lol).

Might have a really quick bath to spend some time with Kaida then it's bed time.

Catch you guys after my first exam tomorrow!!!!!

Can't wait until Friday; I'll be DONE muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> i totally forgot to tell you guys that i also have to take Des to physical therapy for his flat head. they think he has torticollis. blah.
> 
> this week is a smidge on the overwhelming side :/
> 
> I love you.
> 
> Also, I know I have google and all, but I want your description of torticollis. what is it? Kiss hims flat head.Click to expand...

basically they have a tightening in one side of their neck so they favor turning their head one way. and because of this, they generally hold their head to one side when laying down and put pressure on the same side and develop the flat head. des has a moderate case, but it's not totally severe yet...trying to fix it so he doesn't have to wear a stupid helmet lol

and for the record, i am super jealous you all have babies that love tummy time. des does not.



Emerald87 said:


> I has contracted the pregnancy illness

at work, we are female dominant. every time any of us of breeding age get sick, others start gossiping that the sick person is pregnant. so WW (work wife) and i started to say "she's got the pregnancy" as a diagnosis of pregnancy symptoms, but not of actually being pregnant...

"oh susan's out today?"
"yeah, she's got the pregnancy."


Emerald87 said:


> Thanks ladies. Still studying hard. Going to cram hard until 2; then take a break and go get Colin's stitches removed, have lunch and get back to it. Bed by 8pm me thinks. Up at 3am, get ready and cram some more, leave here by 5.30am, there by 6.30am for an 8am exam, cramming in between.

did i miss something? why does colin have stitches?

anyway i hope you do well on your exams. it sounds kind of fun!

--------

so i saw my dr about the lyme to try and get a referral to an infectious disease dr. she wouldn't give it to me until i test positive still and she may make me do another round of antibiotics first :( fffffffffffff. i just want to be treated :( effectively. i already did a month of doxy and it didn't do shit!

it's REALLY fucking up my short term memory which doesn't work with answering phones at work. i often forget who is calling the second i go to transfer it.

"trish, i have......a.............doctor's office...." even though they JUST told me who they are. i then apologize profusely and feel like an idiot.

so....there's my update.


----------



## gigglebox

really? no one has updated all day? :( 

at work, just quickly updated about des' PT appointment; he does have torticollis; we have to do some theraputic exercises with him until he's 1 to correct it. they said it seems like he may have been crammed in my uterus with his head to one side, hence the tightness in his neck. it can be corrected and she said it's good i caught it early, that with the exercises we can expect a good prognosis :thumbup: he isn't a big fan of them, but he'll get over it. better than having a defored head :haha: silly baby. it's always something with that kid...


----------



## gigglebox

ALSO, what color should i dye my hair? it's quite a faded orange/red now. i can't go too funky with colors because of work...but i don't know what to do. i could maybe go kind of normal up top with a funky color underneath...but i would love suggestions.


----------



## ashiozz

I do that too and I Don't have lyme 0.o

maybe i should get tested..?

last night sucked, today is sucking tyler slept NOT AT ALL last night seriously

And then today i walk out cuz my dogs barking, hes barking because the neighbors grown ass kid is fucking with him over the wall -.- I hate people, I really hate people.

Im frustrated, tylers FINALLY napping so I will get a nap, but I hate that I sleep in our room now and even if tyler doesnt sleep AT ALL and mitch knows it, he wont help, not at all, hes very hands-off once nighttime comes and its frustrating, i know he needs his sleep, uhm, but so Do I and it isnt fair for one of us to be like "its ok that you had absolutely NO sleep last night, and I got 7 hours.." 





-.- FML


----------



## ashiozz

gigglebox said:


> ALSO, what color should i dye my hair? it's quite a faded orange/red now. i can't go too funky with colors because of work...but i don't know what to do. i could maybe go kind of normal up top with a funky color underneath...but i would love suggestions.

I used to love this one girls hair in HS, she dyed it like darrrrk blue, almost black, it was kind of neat, but then when it faded because shes blonde it turned grey =/


IDK what color to do 0.o what normal color were you thinking?


----------



## ..katie..

gigglebox said:


> ALSO, what color should i dye my hair? it's quite a faded orange/red now. i can't go too funky with colors because of work...but i don't know what to do. i could maybe go kind of normal up top with a funky color underneath...but i would love suggestions.

when I had to do normal shit for work, I did dark brown on top with some natural red highlights that got less natural the closer to my scalp you got, and bright red underneath.
i'm also a fan of purple, but that shit fades quickly.

I'm sorry about your sick. =/ what else are you on?

If he has to have a helmet, would he be using it all the time or for just a couple hours a day?


----------



## Emerald87

I was gonna say purple :D (dark purple so then it glistens in the light)

5.30am - time for the hour drive to campus lol. Talk to you when I get there.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh my fucking god c-word-that-I-never-ever-use - MY FUCKING NIPPLES. I think ripping them off would be less painful right about now. Holy hell. It's cold and they're about to peel themselves from my chest. And I'm in tears. I think this will be the worse pain I ever experience next to labour. But I can still manage to type about it :p However I have to wait until it subsides as there is NO way I could drive like this.


----------



## ashiozz

er.. nipple pain? That sounds really unpleasant :( I hope it gets better quick. I cant say ive ever experienced that 0.o

"C-word-that-I-never-say" lmao :) aw cute <3

Tylers still awake, Im on the verge of death. KILL ME... PLEASE :(


----------



## ..katie..

sooooooooo we woke up at 11. It's now quarter to three, and I am still in my pajamas. Patrick, on the other hand, is dressed. I have eaten two fig newton crackers (YEAH they're amazing.). I have smoked five cigarettes. Made one phone call. And watched enough Teen Mom that my eyes have started to bleed.


Aaaah, productivity.


----------



## gigglebox

i've only ever been on doxy for the lyme.

i have no opinions on my hair. i just have fun dying it. maybe i will go normal dark brown/black on top and purple or red on the bottom...i don't know. maybe i'll try red again, or some variation of it...like a more "normal" red. i am just afraid to go too dark because i don't want to bleach it again any time soon.

em i hope your nipples don't continue on their painful trend :/

ash he has to sleep eventually...

katie i love you.

i don't know about the helmet or how much he would have to wear it. i imagine whenever he lays down for anything (eating, sleeping, whatevs.) his poor head is so damn big lol, poor guy

i am feeling very motivated for weight loss...but my old vice, peanut butter, is calling to me lol; i love that shit. loved it pre-pregnancy and loved the crap out of it towards the end. i bet all the 14 pounds of unshakable weight was just peanut butter.

fortunately hubs is on the weight loss train too, so that makes my life easier :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

l o l teen mom

that show...you could totally have enough drama to fill it! you know how they do it? because they drag a 3 minute fight out for 15 in editing. and put some narration behind it to fill more space while they show pictures of sad moms.


----------



## ashiozz

I feel motivated on the weightloss too but for some reason ive gained a pound since last week, I WAS up 3 lbs and now its just 1 so im having some water problems I think


.. Tyler has to sleep sometime.. yeah.. youd think.. ;) he does nap, for 30 mins at a time ,he actually is going through some weird lack of sleep stuff lately and sounds like hes doing the same stuff Cassie (Jules' baby) is doing.. 

Hes finally quiet (Which is amazing) and hes watching Teen mom on his side on the couch. I had to stuff gripe water down him... >< Im hoping it does something.


----------



## ashiozz

.. i spoke too soon.. hes crying again... :(


----------



## gigglebox

sorry ash :( does he sleep at night?

i've officially joined the teen mom viewing club.


----------



## ashiozz

He does most nights or did until last week and this week.. 0.o 

Hes done the same both weeks, sunday night has been amazing, 2 five hour stretches, short break for food in between.

Monday night both weeks has been HELL followed by a HELL Day, Ive been awake since yesterday morning... 

Im not sure what to do differently anymore.. hes just getting mad no matter what.

Hes finally asleep, I usually put his gas drops in his formula, but after 3 hrs of screaming igave him some in his mouth and now hes calm 0.o so maybe i found the answer, but we'll see.


----------



## ..katie..

I've watched over seven hours of it today. O_O


----------



## Emerald87

I'm back. I'm alive. But Kaida has gone quiet - I want kicks :(


----------



## gigglebox

this fuss pot is killing me today Q__Q

up since 5:30 and no sign of going down. so i guess it's a sleepy work day for me today.

is it national sleepless babies week and i missed the memo? gone are my 7-8 hour stretches with one feed. we're back to 5-6 hours with a feed now...

...so...cereal you say.........................


----------



## ..katie..

Em-How did it go?

Laura-Yup. CHECK IT OUT, yo.


----------



## gigglebox

does it really actually help them sleep longer? 'cause that would be freaking sweet. every once in awhile he get close to 6 hours, but i wish he was more consistant...

so, another question. how long does it take for cycles to regulate after your period starts again? i am trying to avoid an unnecessary freak out here. LMP was 5/17...


----------



## ashiozz

hmm 0.o i got sleep last night and tylers stretches were 5 hrs like sunday - good sign? i hope so.. i also quit my job today.. no clue on the periods or cereal 0.o


----------



## Menelly

OK, I hate to be the wet blanket here but I'm gonna do it anyways, just in case people didn't know. Sleeping longer, especially artificially, is actually one of the SIDS risks. Babies wake up every few hours as protection against SIDS from some research I'd read. I'd be wary of trying to make them sleep longer than they think they should.


----------



## ashiozz

^ this is one reason why i havent done any cereal in his milk, ive read bad things on it too .. 

but to each our own, if its working and baby is ok, its fine, but tyler can wake up naturally whenever, i get worried when he sleeps too long and sometimes get the urge to wake him up lol


----------



## Emerald87

I went ok. Off to the next one now. Had intense nightmares and haven't stopped crying since 3am. I just hope I'm not emotional while I'm interviewing patients. If I make an error I can myself crying right there and then lol.


----------



## ashiozz

0.o oh noh, I hope the nightmare was only isolated and you can sleep better tonight! .. If you get emotional - blame your pregnant hormones ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Oh don't worry, I plan to milk this pregnancy thing for everything its worth (no pun intended). I'm looking extra duffed up in my dress, I'll put on the waddle and I'll look as uncomfortable as physically possible. Pity marks are better than no marks after all!!


----------



## ashiozz

Hey, Pity marks are still marks! GO YOU!! lmao :) I love it. <3


----------



## ..katie..

Go Em!!!!!!!! =D

no idea on the periods, I'm bleeding now but dont know why. The cereal helps him stay fuller longer, not necessarily sleep longer. I've given it to him once in the day and he was awake, just not screaming for food. It's not like i'm drugging him.


----------



## ashiozz

but babies like cocaine!


----------



## Emerald87

No no no. You've got it all mixed up. Cocaine induces labour if you bum sniff, remember? Ah memories lol


----------



## ashiozz

Oh yes I remember now, Many apologies, i will try meth with tyler next time ;) 

lmao...


----------



## ashiozz

And emerald, I KNOW youre sniffing via your finger ;) lmao

ohhhh those were the days, super pregnant and frustrated 0.o i miss those days now


----------



## ..katie..

I would have been a drug runner had I had an inkling that it could possibly induce labor. Holy cow.


----------



## Emerald87

Finally home. Sitting on the lounge cramming for the next big exam tomorrow morning.

OF COURSE they made me do CPR. On the fucking floor no less. However I knew the marker and he cut me off early which was lovely of him :D Then we stood around chatting for the remaining minute or two.

So far, no early labour ;) No water breaking; Just a few everyday Braxtons :)


Hey, any FB news from Sarah????


----------



## Emerald87

2000 POSTS!!! Woot! Why does that make me feel slutty???? LOL.


----------



## Emerald87

Bloody frikkin hormones. After my lack of sleep, nightmares, stress and combined with these stupid hormones, I've cried like 15 times today. Over everything - especially baby shit.
I've been sooooooo good with being so calm but I'm having another anxious day. After dreaming that I lost Kaida I'm just so upset.
I'm going to study and hope it takes my mind off things. I can't wait for exams to be over!!


----------



## Emerald87

OK ladies - when did your offspring start mauling your insides? A couple of kicks have made me jump - very high - lol. Ninja foetusbaby.

I'm just going to keep writing random crap until someone wakes up and talks to me.

Bla bla bla bla bla bla bla lol


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler never gt super violent on my insides..

Sarah's baby is 3lbs 1 oz right now theyre waiting for her to get to 5lbs to go home :) So shes doing good :)

Tyler slept from 9-12:30am and from 1-3:30 and apparently thats all he needed. *rolls eyes* IM EXHAUSTED TYLERRR.. Please sleep more or mommy might cry :(


----------



## ashiozz

Correction: Lizzie is 3lbs 4oz.. =)


----------



## hoping4girl

Holy good morning! Sorry out had been so long since I've been here...I really need to stop by more often!! I stopped to see how em is doing, since I don't have her on Facebook and that is easier to get to on my phone ;) so how u doing?? 
Lizzie is great, back on the cpap but it its opening up her lungs so that's good. And yes, 3 lbs 4 Oz! And not sure if she will get to go home at 5 lbs, the baby next to her is over 6 and is still there :( and he seems ok....
And a pumping question: how much do you normally pump in one sitting? I am doing ok, getting at least 4 Oz and up to 6 or 7....I just don't know what's normal....


----------



## Menelly

Sounds very normal Sarah, and it's far better than I've ever done. :) You're doing great!

Kesslie wanted to kill us last night. I swear. She cried from about 1am till about 4:30am. And of course she decided to do this on a day when I have like 10 things to get done so I can't take a nap till after 4pm. :( I'm going to cry. Dustin is still snoring away in bed, and I want to strangle him. He's "debating if he's going to call in today" because we were up all night. Well, fuck. I want to be able to "call in" for my "job" too, but I frankly don't get that option. So now I'm awake trying to get the stuff done I need done today and he's snoring. I'm half contemplating stabbing him with a fork. ESPECIALLY since he won't make up his mind on whether or not he's calling in. If he does, than I don't need to go get my sister to come to a doctors appt with me so she can keep an eye on Kesslie, I can leave her home with him! That'd save me over an hour, that's an hour I could nap. 

Seriously. She's sound asleep now. HE'S sound asleep now. And I'm trying to get ready to get stuff done while wanting to kill everyone I know. GAAAH!!


----------



## gigglebox

ok lia, it's time to wake his ass up and have him help you!

didn't he have some job prospect or something going on...? what happened with that?

sarah it's great to see you back! i'm so glad your little one is doing well! you've been discharged right? how much time do you get at the hospital?

--

side note, Des slept like a champ last night. He was out from 8:30, 9ish all the way until 4am; woke for a 30 minute feed, then he was out again and was still sleeping when i left for work at 7:45am. I woke up to my alarm and was super confused, since he usually wakes me up long before it goes off! Evidently he didn't have an afternoon nap yesterday (sometimes he sleeps for an hour or more) so maybe that was the difference...? i'm not holding my breath for it to happen again tonight, but it was nice to get some sleep yesterday. some much needed sleep, might i add.

---

Em, we have this saying here, "the butt crack of dawn". have you heard that? it just means really, really early. my coworker said it today and i was thinking how stupid of a phrase that is.


----------



## ..katie..

.....I say buttcrack of dawn all the time... *blush*

LIA. Kick him in the shin. HARD. Then say "oops I tripped" even if it doesn't make any sense, and then say "well honey, since you're up, will you ____"


----------



## ..katie..

By the way, I'm naked. Except for a bra and socks. Wooooo.

I work from 2:30 to 11 tonight, and i'll get home around midnight. So, of course, patrick was up at 4 am and then refuses to nap. Idfk why he refuses to nap, i take literally every chance I get. Currently, he's grinning and talking to the bathroom door. It's plain brown and not exciting, but he seems to like it. Whatever, I guess. It's adorable. (the talking/grinning, not the door.)


----------



## gigglebox

Des does the same thing with our front door when it's open and he's in his swing chair. I guess there's something super appealing about the view to the neighbor's house...in anycase, he stares, smiles, talks, giggles...he freaking loves it.


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler laughs at our ceiling fan, neither of us can figure out why, but it will stop him dead cry, he'll look at it , smile, and giggle 0.o


IDK Why he does that.

It sounds like most babies were up at 4am this morning 0.o craaazy. I was going nuts when 5am rolled around and he still wasnt asleep, however he did fall asleep shortly after 5 again til 8 and from 8:30 to 11:30 so I cant complain :)


Sidenote: I think I feel cramps but I forgot what cramps feel like..?


SARAH! Welcome back, Why is the six pound baby still there?? Weird.. Well I have faith Lizzie will be released at 5lbs =) because you need something to give already. :)

Katie, whatcha wearrrrin ;) 

lmao...


Lia, We need to have a sit down with Dustin and Mitch (actually Mitch has been amazing lately and I think it might be because I finally told him I feel like a single mom sometimes 0.o..) 

...But yes, Sit his ass down and explain to him that you were not by yourself having sexytime when Kesslie happened ;) ... 

I use that phrase with mitch from time to time, and then i have to laugh because it looks like Tyler could be just mine, lmao, he came out a male clone 0.o

so I was down a pound this AM.. and I feel like i could be cramping... gah! I DONT WANT THIS!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

I don't know why he is still there, but he has a feeding tube, and they were actually feeding him when Lizzie first moved to that room, so bit sure what's up with him. He was born at 25 Weeks I think. his mama comes and snuggles with him all afternoon, he is in an open crib so she can take him out whenever. 
I get to be at the hospital pretty much whenever I want except during shift change for hippaa reasons of course. So I'm up there a lot, I try to take a little but of time for me around dinner time, I take a nap so I can stay there till 1030 at night doing skin to skin. I feel bad leaving her, but there isn't much I can do for her right now. With being there and coming back to the camper to pumpand eat I don't have much time for anything else :( 
I agree with kicking boys in the shins btw....


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh we use buttcrack of dawn which coincidentally is what it is right now. I'm getting up ready to leave for my LAST EXAM!!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

I'll talk more this arvo but just wanted to say Sarah it's so good to see you. You're a champ and it's great Lizzie is doing so well. She's getting big! Also the fact the baby next to you was born at 25 weeks and is alive gives me hope that if Kaida wants to see light too early she'll be ok.
Gtg, wanted to be outta here half an hour ago (5am)


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> .....I say buttcrack of dawn all the time... *blush*
> 
> LIA. Kick him in the shin. HARD. Then say "oops I tripped" even if it doesn't make any sense, and then say "well honey, since you're up, will you ____"

LOL, to be fair, he DID go to work today, so now I don't have an excuse to stab him. Even though I really really want to.

He didn't get the promotion at work. :( He was told to reapply if it opens again, but there was one person more qualified. Bummer


----------



## ashiozz

Aw Lia, Im sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Menelly

Aww, it's OK. We make ends meet, so it was just going to be NICE, but not necessary right now. It seems like the VA has finally gotten their heads out of their asses and are going to start paying me the right amount for being married with an extra child, so that's a bit of a "raise" at least. :)


----------



## ashiozz

YAY for that!!! Not bringing in money is an adjustment for me :( Im not used to it.. it's making me feel like a slacker :(


----------



## Menelly

The next time Mitch doesn't help when you need it, remind yourself that you're not a slacker. Babies are hard fucking work! 

Yeah, Dustin about died yesterday too... He said "I go to work all week, and you want me to take care of all the diapers on my day off too?"

Yes. Yes I fucking do. I do 95% of the baby care and 100% of the feeding, and 100% of the nighttime wakings. Yep, I think expecting you to do diaper and bath duty on your days off (which, fuck you, I don't get one!) is TOTALLY FUCKING FAIR.


----------



## ashiozz

I CONCUR! lol.. I do half of the diapers on mitchs days off, we do bathtime together for Tyler.. and Mitch wakes up at night on Friday and Saturday for one of the feeds each night.. we have a nice system which is FINALLY working out :) 

the only thing thats hard to get him to do is diapers when hes not working on weeknights .. Although he now uses a gas mask and holds my baby like hes a bomb on the way to the changing table , i get a nice giggle out of that.. Tyler is hard work some days, some days hes a breeze, i assume all babies are like that, today we both had fun, I was talking to tyler all day and he talked back, and we read "Where is baby's bellybutton" and he LOVES pictures :) Its really cute. 

Tomorrow Tyler and I are going to my old work, I'm going to say goodbye to everyone and get my stuff and they want to meet him =) I have his outfit planned, I let my work know if they need someone in a few yrs, Im here! :) lmao

They were very understanding and told me they would miss me, so part of my heart feels broken by leaving but at the same time, Im doing what I need to for my family... I'm glad they understood.


----------



## Emerald87

Exam sucked. I got diarrhoea and bad cramps 15 minutes in. Now I'm sitting in my car pondering if I should gas myself. I'm tired and emotional. My GP wants me in for a scan this arvo and it's costing me $125 that I don't have :( FML


----------



## ashiozz

:( *hugs* I know alllll too well about the money issue.. but it'll end up okay, I'm sorry the exam sucked and your body isn't cooperating, but I promise it will all get better =(


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida has decided to turn :) she's no longer breech

AND SHE'S A POUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Yayyyy kaida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> I don't know why he is still there, but he has a feeding tube, and they were actually feeding him when Lizzie first moved to that room, so bit sure what's up with him. He was born at 25 Weeks I think. his mama comes and snuggles with him all afternoon, he is in an open crib so she can take him out whenever.
> I get to be at the hospital pretty much whenever I want except during shift change for hippaa reasons of course. So I'm up there a lot, I try to take a little but of time for me around dinner time, I take a nap so I can stay there till 1030 at night doing skin to skin. I feel bad leaving her, but there isn't much I can do for her right now. With being there and coming back to the camper to pumpand eat I don't have much time for anything else :(
> I agree with kicking boys in the shins btw....

Do you suppose he's a NEC baby? =/

Sarah, she's gorgeous. Seriously GORGEOUS. And it's okay to leave. You love her and she knows it. Also, what an amazing kid!! seriously, she's a champ, man. I bet she'll be beating the crap out of all the boys at home/school/everywhere.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Exam sucked. I got diarrhoea and bad cramps 15 minutes in. Now I'm sitting in my car pondering if I should gas myself. I'm tired and emotional. My GP wants me in for a scan this arvo and it's costing me $125 that I don't have :( FML

Aussie spelling blows my mind... I keep wanting to troll you, but then I realize that
1. that's how it's spelled in your world
and
2. you're 34354653443 times better at grammar than me (...i...) (<---that looks like boobs, kind of.)


i'm sorry it sucked. Also, is (was?) this a normal scan or a random "soooo yeah come in and we'll scan you *whisperwhisper*" scan?


----------



## ..katie..

Holy fucking god work sucked.

Tyson brought me two cans of formula and a box of wipes. I guess that's nice. He has an interview for the same place I work tomorrow.


I'M SO SLEEPY AND SUNBURNT AND NOT ABLE TO SLEEP AND AAAAAACCCCCCCKKKKKKK.

Also really enjoying the babysmell that is permiating (sp?) the air. You can smell him in his room, but not in mine. Which doesnt make sense to me because he lives in my room, not his, but whatever.


Okay gross confession.... Last time I worked (not today, but the time before) I came home and looked in the mirror and thought "holy damn, my pores are out of control!" because I thought I had a ton of blackheads...I squeezed and nothing happened...then when I moved my hand, there were streaks on my face.
Turns out i just absorb diesel smoke. ick. I need to find a really gentle soap because my skin cant handle being washed this damn much during the summer. I look like a leper.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Exam sucked. I got diarrhoea and bad cramps 15 minutes in. Now I'm sitting in my car pondering if I should gas myself. I'm tired and emotional. My GP wants me in for a scan this arvo and it's costing me $125 that I don't have :( FML
> 
> Aussie spelling blows my mind... I keep wanting to troll you, but then I realize that
> 1. that's how it's spelled in your world
> and
> 2. you're 34354653443 times better at grammar than me (...i...) (<---that looks like boobs, kind of.)
> 
> 
> i'm sorry it sucked. Also, is (was?) this a normal scan or a random "soooo yeah come in and we'll scan you *whisperwhisper*" scan?Click to expand...

Troll away ;)

Funnily enough - I didn't actually _ask _for the scan (I know, hard to believe!!!); I was at the GP for Colin's wound dressing, got cramping, mentioned it and he's like "SCAN, NOW!" and thusly I complied. Had to go to a proper radiography place and the chick was the biggest bitch ever.


----------



## hoping4girl

yippee no breech baby!!! Lizzie was breech...I actually had a diagnosis of foot in vagina. I didn't know that was an actual diagnosis, and I used to bill for obgyns!! I giggled. :) 

Thanks Katie...I know she will do well...I still freak out though. Every time she twitches I think there is something wrong with her and want them to do a scan, or when her eyes cross, they need to figure out whats wrong....i'm just nutty i guess :) She will kick her brother's asses tho...cuz they are pussies...nothing against my boys, but they are. I'm ok with it ;)

Lizzie's weigh in last night was 3 lbs 6 oz :) she is growing so fast!!! and she is lifting her head when she is on me, looking around :) I know she can't see anything, but I like to think she can. Oh and I heard the nurses talking yesterday, that the babies have to be able to feed for 2 days and keep it down before they can go home, so she will have to do that too. She will be 5 lbs in no time, but we haven't started breastfeeding yet, she still has her tube in. stupid tube. she pulls it out of her mouth, and then she pulls the nose thing out and puts that in her mouth....she's a goofball :) 
I don't know what a nec baby is?? I'm new at this :) he is on room oxygen now, so they should be going home pretty quick I think....but now we are both in a new room with four babies, and the one is going home on Monday....so much going on in the nicu!! :D


----------



## ashiozz

NEC is an intestinal disease i believe, I Think Katie's friend Becky lost her baby to it :(

Im glad Lizzie is doing so well! You're up on all the Nicu gossip, lmao.. And of course you worry shes your baby.. one of Tylers eyes were crossed when he was born and that lasted a few days and had me worried, his are okay now so maybe its normal?

OK so 5lbs and feeding good for two days -.- It'll still happen quickly I think. :)


----------



## Emerald87

2am on my day off. Just woke up crying again. Stupid nightmares. There's an extremely drunk guy outside our apartment that's so loud he's keeping the entire suburb awake, including Kaida ;) ah Friday nights lol
Going to try to sleep again. Talk to you in a few hours!


----------



## ashiozz

I miss drunk neighbors.. I was living in this one sketch apartment when I first moved here, and there was a drunk girl who lived in the apartment below her boyfriend, anyhow one night shes out and yelling at her boyfriend from outside his door all "YOU DON'T FUCKING LOVE ME, YOU FUCKING LIE.. You're not a man, Derek.." .... Oh yes... Then there was a night she was yelling at a friend over the phone..outside.. too 0.o weirdo.


Or the couple I lived next to in my last niccce apartment "WHO IS SHE ERNIE?" and "DO YOU SEE THE THINGS THEYRE SAYING ABOUT ME ON FACEBOOK AND YOU'RE NOT STANDING UP FOR ME" 


ahhhhh the dayyyys


----------



## Emerald87

GOOD MORNING

*Sarah *my beautiful lady. Thanks for the update with Lizzie. Sounds like she's a little champion. I can't help but to the "try to make you feel better thing" - with the twitching, it's excellent; it shows an active and developing central nervous system that is checking it's wiring as it develops. Her neurons are still being coated by "insulation" called myelin and as it does, it sends down test signals. Occasional twitching is a great sign and I presume they would intervene if it ever appeared abnormal.
That's great that she's lifting and trying to look. What a gorgeous bubs. Have you got an updated photo for me?
Yeh, NEC is necrotising enterocolitis. Basically it's an inflammation of the bowel. I'm not going to go into any more because it's unnecessary...
Foot in vagina - classic! Hahahahaha.
Wanna know what I find funny? My baby is ~1/3 the weight of yours hehehehehehehe. Your amazing daughter fills me with so much love and hope. I feel lucky to know you Sarah, really.

I may considering crossing over to the dark side of facebook during my forced retirement otherwise I don't think I'll see any one of my colleagues ever again. It fucking depresses me that they'll be doctors at the end of next year and I'll still be studying (or in retirement if I take 2 years off). It makes me feel "behind" and inadequate when I'm smarter than 95.53% of them (well I was last year).

I SLEPT and reasonably comfortably too. Colin came home from work at 1am (and he's obviously still in bed), I woke up at 2.30 due to the nightmares and the drunkards downstairs and then slept till 8.30 (re-reading over that made me think I'm already on a baby schedule lol). Now I'm planning what I'll do with my retirement, then I'll wander to the store downstairs and get some eggs, bacon and bread and make Colin breakfast in bed. Poor kid, working basically 24/7 and doesn't get overtime (because he's full time so they don't have to). On second thoughts, I might look up his rights...

Kaida would not, under any circumstances, move before I went to bed last night. I poked, prodded, jumped, rolled, layed on her etc. little brat likes to scare Mummy. Because I was so overtired and emotional yesterday I purposely forced myself not to overthink it and just go to bed. After all, the scan yesterday showed she's head down and facing my spine so I might not be able to feel the jabs she's giving my kidneys. Now she's dancing around like a champion this morning. I'm proud of myself that I didn't overreact.

I feel like I'm writing a diary entry. But it's good, I'm getting it all out and feeling fantasmal for the break ahead. Even if I end up going back to uni I have this week off - house will be cleaned, car will be cleaned (oh dear lord my poor car), other car will be cleaned and put up for sale, movies will be seen and going out for dinner will be done.

Ash, you have far more exciting drunks than we do LOL. I couldn't even make out what he was saying. We get weddings at the function centre downstairs every weekend and always get "that guest" running around afterwards. I'm so glad we served shit alcohol at our wedding - since we don't drink, we didn't care haha. It also meant people didn't over indulge and ruin our special day with throwing up on my dress etc.

KATIE my beautiful lady. Give up the cigs! ;) You'll be able to appreciate the baby smell more. I want baby smell :( Maybe I should go sniff some baby powder to make me feel better? Mmmmmmn, talc lol

Laura, where are you my sexy goddess?

Lia, I'm torn. I was cheering for you to stab your hubby for being such a dick-wad, but I'm glad you didn't due to the ramifications of such actions. *sigh* what to do, what to do? Hehe.

OK breakfast time - I'll feed the kid via myself and then make Colin them food stuffs.


----------



## Emerald87

OK I ironically pressed the "post quick reply" button

The above was _NOT _a "quick reply" by definition


----------



## Emerald87

Hehe, Ernie is a funny name.


----------



## ashiozz

Em. his full name is Ernesto.. I found them on FB because I had heard enough from their conversations to find each of them.. oh yeah... i stalk


----------



## ..katie..

Ernie?


I like smoking. i really do. Its gross, I know, and it smells bad, and it makes my lungs look like that of a coal miner, but still. I like it. And I do it outside so OMF isn't breathing it in. And other than its ungodly expensive and will make me age rapidly and probably kill me, it's wonderful.


----------



## Emerald87

Lol Ernesto

Katie - I wish I could be all like "I understand" but I don't, addictions are strong and I don't have one so I can't pretend to know how you feel nor can I say "meh just throw them away". I watched my mum struggle to give up. At least you know it's gonna kill you ;) I'm not gonna go all moral on your ass because you're an adult and can make your own decisions :) plus, I'm retired at the moment lol

So far I've played computer games and washed my car. Its getting cold and dark so we're gonna finish waxing the car and go to a movie. Yay!


----------



## ashiozz

Smokings bad, mmkay?

... 0.o nah you might not age rapidly - my moms smoked since she was 11 and looks rather young for her age


----------



## ..katie..

fucking pissy ass motherfuckers in my life. jesssussss. they all need a chill pill.


----------



## Emerald87

What did I do this time? ;)

What happened, lovely? Rant away!!


----------



## Menelly

OK, Katie. Time for me to eat humble pie!

So, for the last.... I dunno, almost a month or so, Kesslie has been awake between about 1 & 4 am, screaming bloody murder. I can nurse her for the whole 3 hours, and she's still starving and screaming. We can make her a bottle, she's still screaming.

Finally, last night, I'd had it. I said "what if we TRIED some rice cereal. We know she's starving, maybe it'll help?" 

No screaming. At all last night. She ate every bite and was really happy! So I am nomming my humble pie about making the comments on feeding rice cereal. ;) Cause she's gonna keep eating it as long as it makes the screaming go away! LOL


----------



## Emerald87

I want pie


----------



## Emerald87

So I feel like a massive whale. I was in a baby shop today looking at cots and I'm panting (from walking to the store... lol) and sat down in a rocking chair (which, BTW, was comfy). Anyways this lady walks up to me and I was saying stuff to Colin about "she this" and "she that" and the lady says "oh so you're having a girl?" - well I was all gushy and said "yeh" and she's like "oh, how far along are you?" and I smugly replied "almost 22 weeks". Well her face just dropped and she said "wow, you're huge" and I just stared at her, finally caught my breath and said "oh, how far along are you?". On that note she lifts her shirt to show straight skin - points at the tiniest of bumps and says "I'm 21 weeks!". I just stared at her, not know what to say. I should have had some snarky remark that her baby is small and mutated but I was just too offended. I've been so depressed all afternoon that I'm a massive whale now. So I googled 22 week pregnant pics and I'm no where near the size of most of them... she was just abnormally small. I don't think its fair that she made me feel so ashamed of my bump. I'm really down now. I've been indulging in my bump - its reasonably round, I've only gained 1-2kg overall and I haven't gained ANY weight anywhere else (other than my juicy boobies).
Why the hell would you do that? Every single pregnant woman that I've seen I say "oh how far along are you?" and once they reply the ONLY thing I say is "Wow! You look fabulous" and "congratulations". I could be lying out my arse but that doesn't matter; I'm not about to make a hormonal, uncomfortable pregnant woman who is doing an extremely important job gestating, feel bad about herself. I'm sure she'd be criticising herself enough and thus if I can do anything to make her feel remotely better, I do.
So fuck that skinny bitch in pram warehouse today.

That is all.


----------



## ashiozz

Menelly said:


> OK, Katie. Time for me to eat humble pie!
> 
> So, for the last.... I dunno, almost a month or so, Kesslie has been awake between about 1 & 4 am, screaming bloody murder. I can nurse her for the whole 3 hours, and she's still starving and screaming. We can make her a bottle, she's still screaming.
> 
> Finally, last night, I'd had it. I said "what if we TRIED some rice cereal. We know she's starving, maybe it'll help?"
> 
> No screaming. At all last night. She ate every bite and was really happy! So I am nomming my humble pie about making the comments on feeding rice cereal. ;) Cause she's gonna keep eating it as long as it makes the screaming go away! LOL


Could she have reflux, If so the rice cereal may have helped..? Ive read a little about silent reflux when Tyler was being screamy, hes been really quiet the past few days 0.o like.. really mellow... So I dont think he has it.. but it would make sense for Kesslie maybe?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> So I feel like a massive whale. I was in a baby shop today looking at cots and I'm panting (from walking to the store... lol) and sat down in a rocking chair (which, BTW, was comfy). Anyways this lady walks up to me and I was saying stuff to Colin about "she this" and "she that" and the lady says "oh so you're having a girl?" - well I was all gushy and said "yeh" and she's like "oh, how far along are you?" and I smugly replied "almost 22 weeks". Well her face just dropped and she said "wow, you're huge" and I just stared at her, finally caught my breath and said "oh, how far along are you?". On that note she lifts her shirt to show straight skin - points at the tiniest of bumps and says "I'm 21 weeks!". I just stared at her, not know what to say. I should have had some snarky remark that her baby is small and mutated but I was just too offended. I've been so depressed all afternoon that I'm a massive whale now. So I googled 22 week pregnant pics and I'm no where near the size of most of them... she was just abnormally small. I don't think its fair that she made me feel so ashamed of my bump. I'm really down now. I've been indulging in my bump - its reasonably round, I've only gained 1-2kg overall and I haven't gained ANY weight anywhere else (other than my juicy boobies).
> Why the hell would you do that? Every single pregnant woman that I've seen I say "oh how far along are you?" and once they reply the ONLY thing I say is "Wow! You look fabulous" and "congratulations". I could be lying out my arse but that doesn't matter; I'm not about to make a hormonal, uncomfortable pregnant woman who is doing an extremely important job gestating, feel bad about herself. I'm sure she'd be criticising herself enough and thus if I can do anything to make her feel remotely better, I do.
> So fuck that skinny bitch in pram warehouse today.
> 
> That is all.


Emerald, She sounds like a bitch. Don't get down on your bump, mine looked way bigger than it measured, which made me feel massive.. it's really hard to tell how big/small someones bump is when we all have different torsos.. I wouldn't put too much stock into what some moron you'll never ever see again has to say. WE LOVE YOU! and You're carrying a HEALTHY baby, and that's all that matters =) Gestate the Kaida some more HEALTHILY and don't worry about what you look like right now <3 you look amazing anyways.


----------



## Emerald87

Anyone out there?


----------



## ashiozz

**crickets** sadface =(


----------



## Emerald87

LOL

Ugh, I'm scared. I'm growing a martial artist in here - going to be a black belt like Daddy. She's violent! When she's facing outwards the kicks can frikkin hurt. I cannot fathom how some women aren't even feeling movements at 21-22 weeks yet mind is abusing and mincing my insides.
Hrm, it seems she likes parties. I wonder who she has invited to party in there because it sure feels like more than two arms and two legs ;) Daddy is going to have to give her a firm talking to when he's home!

I knew today would be particularly active though; she didn't move AT ALL all night and scared Mummy (I wake up a lot during the night and usually get a kick before I fall back to sleep - got nothing last night). I'm hoping this becomes a pattern - sleep at night, awake during day. We can all dream, right? ;)


----------



## ashiozz

HAHAHA yeah that wont happen, likely she'll be most active when youre not moving, then when she comes out she'll be day/night confused, but it does get better, I can assure you =)

Aww :( I remember there were some days even toward the end where Id realize mid day "I didnt feel tyler move once" so id do EVERYTHING to get him to move and NOTHING until I was finally contemplating going in for monitoring, THEN he'd be fine.. wtf? 


-.- they like to worry us, but she's been doing so good so far so I don't think you need to worry and you're CLOSE TO V-DAY! God. You came to us at 12 weeks pregnant and youre now almost 22 weeks 0.o I find this insane.

Do you celebrate fathers day there? It was fathers day today and I didnt do much for mitch although he almost got slapped first thing in the AM. I was going to make breakfast and I never do breakfast, he does, I cook dinner.. but I KNOW how to.. Im not dumb, anyways.. he walks in like "how about I make breakfast.. cuz I know how I like it..." ..... I almost cried... I was like "are you saying I can't cook breakfast?" "Well whens the last time you made pancakes?" "Uhm its been a while but last time you took a picture and posted on facebook about how good they were..." ... he then apologized and told me he forgot about that but I ran into our room upset anyways and cried. Im not sure if it's hormones or he actually deserved me to be that mad -.- but it really hurt my feelings.


After that we discussed dinner for the week, we're needing to feed ourselves on about 50 bucks a week and working out the budget is being tricky cuz its new, any possibilities i brought up he just brought up money concerns, but he doesnt want me to work which is why im home 0.o so I feel guilty and he doesnt get why (duh, cuz I used to help with money and now im gimp and cant, and he doesn't see how him stressing about money makes me feel guilty?)


So today wasn't the best fathers day he could have had, part of me feels bad, the other part of me just says 'meh, mothers day sucked too..'

...-.- I want more good days than 'meh' days with him -- Ive asked if he's depressed or feels bad about having tyler, he says no... but IDK, things are just so different lately.


I got my medical bill taken care of .. his grandparents are paying them all which is amazing... I feel bad about that, too though =/ I also feel like my bills are way higher than they should have been because of negligence on my doctors behalf but whatever Im too lazy to actually do anything about it now =/

How was everyone elses fathers day?


----------



## Emerald87

Fathers day here is in September :)

HELLO RANDOM 4 GUESTS

All your talk of food makes me hungry. Sorry, I know what Mitch said hurt your feelings but that is such a guy thing to say!! Mine would do that too hehe. I made Colin breakfast in bed on Saturday after his 1am finish at work. I figured he's been looking after me during exam week (he even did all the washing) so I wanted to make it up to him in a non-sex kinda way.

Hey, when is/was your post-partum checkup? I can't remember if I missed that already.

Budgets suck. We've been very frivolous with our money over the last 2 days and shouldn't have been. Colin got paid (he gets paid monthly) and I finished my exam so we've been eating out too much. Once I've caught up on sleep I'm going to go get food supplies and be a good girl and cook.

Geeze it's a bad day for hormones. I'm ridiculously tired, I have a headache that could kill and elephant and my face has broken out in pimples.

V DAY IMPENDING. I can't wait. However I'm going to be at a remote mining town in South Australia, or rather on a plane travelling there, on V day. Less than 2 and a half weeks to go and Kaida has a fighting chance!!

We're stuck in the stupid remote town for 5 days in July because for some reason my FIL decided to book that long. There is NOTHING to do there - like zilch, nada, nothing. It's going to suck hairy ballsacks. For example their "beach" is covered in seaweed for about 2km towards sea and there is no other plant life - all red dirt. Better yet, while FIL was trying to be "generous" and paid for our motel room, he booked such a dodgy place :cry: I want him to cancel so I can book the ONLY nice motel in the entire town.
There will be lots of sleeping, playing computer and talking to you guys for 5 days. Actually, I don't know if there's internet... oh joy. 5. long. days.
Oh, I forgot to say the reason we're going lol. Colin's grand dad lives there and this will most likely be the last time we see him. He's dying (BAD BAD choice of words, Emerald) to see me (yep, none of his actual family). He adores me to bits and loves me for giving him his first great grandbaby and wants to see my tummy.
I might see if I can book in for an ultrasound there so he can see Kaida because he most likely wont see her in person :(


----------



## hoping4girl

Lizzie update: 3 lbs, 8 Oz, almost 16 inches long :) they are doing a routine head ultra sound tomorrow, and possibly a heart us tocheck for pulmonary hypertension. And congestive heart failure. Which apparently they don't think she has, she just qualifies for the test stop they are doing it?? Who does that? Oh yeah, docs that are greedy...I shouldn't say that, but damn. And an eye exam on Wednesday. Busy week!!
Not sure if the baby has nec or not, but now he is not eating so they won't key him go home anyway. Like not eating a bottle, he still has his feeding tube thing. 
I will get you an updated pic today em! I haven't been on the computer this weekend, Nick was here :) 
Only two more Weeks till sex!!!
Hope everyone is well, congrats on the rice cereal ;) love it! 
I'm tired of pumping....blah!


----------



## Emerald87

Hey Sarah - great to hear from you :D glad for the update

Yeh, I assume that's American due to private insurance; they will not do any kind of tests here unless it's indicated (or you demand it). I'm not sure about the NICU though, maybe they're just being thorough as they don't want to miss any potential complications - if they catch things early its easier to manage.

Hey did they ever figure out what set you off early?


----------



## hoping4girl

No I have no idea why I went early, she just wanted to stretch I think :) she is a stretcher!!!


----------



## ashiozz

!!!! YAY LIZZIE!!!

Wow Emerald that vacation sounds like its going to be really sad =/ I hope there is internet and hopefully you CAN get a scan for him.

I had one PP checkup (my 2 weeks because of c-section) and my next one which was supposed to be at six weeks is on Thursday this week (almost 7 weeks? Someone who scheduled me can't count.) ... Then I get signed off to do stuff hopefully but Ive been doing things anyways...

i found that i am still or again leaking breast milk... This is really creepy, Tylers been formula fed since day 1... 0.o Im going to attempt to pump, if i can get a decent supply maybe ill switch him over 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

Ok help. I had a sexy time dream and woke up to the worst braxton I've ever experienced. And it lasted frikkin FOREVER. My uterus just stayed rock hard for minutes on end. Dear god talk about turn me even more off sex. Did this happen to you guys? Lol not the sexy dream part ;)


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> OK, Katie. Time for me to eat humble pie!
> 
> So, for the last.... I dunno, almost a month or so, Kesslie has been awake between about 1 & 4 am, screaming bloody murder. I can nurse her for the whole 3 hours, and she's still starving and screaming. We can make her a bottle, she's still screaming.
> 
> Finally, last night, I'd had it. I said "what if we TRIED some rice cereal. We know she's starving, maybe it'll help?"
> 
> No screaming. At all last night. She ate every bite and was really happy! So I am nomming my humble pie about making the comments on feeding rice cereal. ;) Cause she's gonna keep eating it as long as it makes the screaming go away! LOL

lol, i think it's miracle food. Be watchful of her poops (i'm sure you already know this though)...they'll turn a little black because of the iron in it. If she's eating as much milk as normal, she shouldn't get constipated, but keep an eye out.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> I want pie

dude.

yes.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> So I feel like a massive whale. I was in a baby shop today looking at cots and I'm panting (from walking to the store... lol) and sat down in a rocking chair (which, BTW, was comfy). Anyways this lady walks up to me and I was saying stuff to Colin about "she this" and "she that" and the lady says "oh so you're having a girl?" - well I was all gushy and said "yeh" and she's like "oh, how far along are you?" and I smugly replied "almost 22 weeks". Well her face just dropped and she said "wow, you're huge" and I just stared at her, finally caught my breath and said "oh, how far along are you?". On that note she lifts her shirt to show straight skin - points at the tiniest of bumps and says "I'm 21 weeks!". I just stared at her, not know what to say. I should have had some snarky remark that her baby is small and mutated but I was just too offended. I've been so depressed all afternoon that I'm a massive whale now. So I googled 22 week pregnant pics and I'm no where near the size of most of them... she was just abnormally small. I don't think its fair that she made me feel so ashamed of my bump. I'm really down now. I've been indulging in my bump - its reasonably round, I've only gained 1-2kg overall and I haven't gained ANY weight anywhere else (other than my juicy boobies).
> Why the hell would you do that? Every single pregnant woman that I've seen I say "oh how far along are you?" and once they reply the ONLY thing I say is "Wow! You look fabulous" and "congratulations". I could be lying out my arse but that doesn't matter; I'm not about to make a hormonal, uncomfortable pregnant woman who is doing an extremely important job gestating, feel bad about herself. I'm sure she'd be criticising herself enough and thus if I can do anything to make her feel remotely better, I do.
> So fuck that skinny bitch in pram warehouse today.
> 
> That is all.


I HATE PEOPLE.

You're hot, babe. Dont let skinny bitch get to you.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Ok help. I had a sexy time dream and woke up to the worst braxton I've ever experienced. And it lasted frikkin FOREVER. My uterus just stayed rock hard for minutes on end. Dear god talk about turn me even more off sex. Did this happen to you guys? Lol not the sexy dream part ;)

I actually liked having the bhs post-orgasm. made it seem like it was really good.

but yes. Whenever I even got aroused (which was often-if you look from the begining of my posts when I started 3rd trimester, almost every one said 'i want to have sex.') my stomach got all hard.


----------



## ashiozz

I didn't have much sex or interest in sex at all so when I DID have sex I usually didn't orgasm, There was ONE time I remember it gave me contractions for a few hours, but they werent very strong :( ..

..Im really probably the worst for giving advice on contractions since I Really didn't feel many before I was induced =/ 

But yeah BH after orgasms is normal... as long as youre not having them super often I wouldn't worry too bad 0.o but I could see why it'd scare you more out of sex.


----------



## ashiozz

..Katie "Would sex with a crochet hook be dangerous?" ... I'll never forget how none of us answered that question... but I KNOW all of us laughed.


----------



## Emerald87

Lol wtf


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, I give you... TYLER SMILES


----------



## Emerald87

That kid is ADORABLE!!!!!! I have the biggest desire to nom those cheeks again lol


----------



## ashiozz

Why thank you :) 


Everyone noms his cheeks, its the first thing they do.. 0.o he's getting used to it lmao


----------



## Emerald87

*tumbleweed*

I'm going to order pizza


----------



## Emerald87

Bump update... BTW, you can't see it, but this is also a photo of her kicking ;)
P.S. I swear my bum isn't shaped like that... it's the pants :p lol
 



Attached Files:







Bump 22w.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ..katie..

hey baby!!!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

BUMP! That is so not a Humungous bump, You look normal to me :) ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Emerald87

On second glance it looks like I've stuffed something down my shirt to look preggo lol :)


----------



## ashiozz

lmao, it wont get better either, I looked like i swallowed a beachball in the end, he was ALL in front, from behind i still looked normal 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

Apart from the waddle? Lol


----------



## Kristin52

wow guys... 
I can barely keep up on facebook...this...this is just crazy ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Lol it's been quiet around these parts!


----------



## ashiozz

it has! ah the waddle 0.o gahhh the waddle.... how I Dont miss the waddle..

You has the waddle yet, Emerald?

Wait for it... lol


----------



## Emerald87

I have the waddle at the end of a long and strenuous day


----------



## Emerald87

There is a complete lack of support here for pregnant ladies - I should have paid for private! So far this morning I had a lapse in judgement and decided to check my cervix. It was soft and a little shorter than the last time I felt so I simply called some places (such as the midwives at my f-ing hospital) for some advice. She sounded so bored and no joke said "I don't know, you shouldn't be able to reach your own cervix" and I said "well I can, is this a concern?" and she said "I don't know" and that was the end of the conversation... not "hrm, I don't know, I'll ask someone" or "I don't know, come in and we'll check" WTF. Then I called the hospital I work at and asked them; she sounded concerned and I had to keep pushing to get an answer and she said "well it varies". OK, so, it varies, WHEN? Ack! If something is changing, I want to catch it BEFORE it goes too far; how f-ing hard is it to get me checked by a professional; yes, I'm not suppose to be checking, so why can't they for me? If I was private, this wouldn't be a bloody problem. They'd LOVE to see me so they could charge more money. GAH!


----------



## ashiozz

i guess This is one reason the US healthcare system is slightly better because it IS private, and they'll run any kind of test we want 0.o

hmm Maybe call your gyno? He seemed to be able to help when you needed it last time, even if hes not an OB anymore.

=/ I hope you can get answers, i couldnt ever reach my cervix 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

lol I've always been able to reach mine - it's rare I can't

I'm just going to stop obsessing; I'll be right :D


----------



## Menelly

ashiozz said:


> !!!! YAY LIZZIE!!!
> 
> Wow Emerald that vacation sounds like its going to be really sad =/ I hope there is internet and hopefully you CAN get a scan for him.
> 
> I had one PP checkup (my 2 weeks because of c-section) and my next one which was supposed to be at six weeks is on Thursday this week (almost 7 weeks? Someone who scheduled me can't count.) ... Then I get signed off to do stuff hopefully but Ive been doing things anyways...
> 
> i found that i am still or again leaking breast milk... This is really creepy, Tylers been formula fed since day 1... 0.o Im going to attempt to pump, if i can get a decent supply maybe ill switch him over 0.o

Ash, order one of these from Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Starter-Supp...1&sr=8-2&keywords=supplemental+nursing+system

You get SO much more stimulation from a baby sucking than you do from a pump, but that way he'll still get formula while you're not making as much milk for him. :) Think of it as an investment. If you can eventually make enough milk to forego even one tub of formula, it paid for itself. ;)


----------



## ashiozz

Ooo.. Thanks Lia!! I shall invest a whole 15 bucks into it, lol if it replaces HALF of a tub of formula its paid for itself (course we get the huge tubs...)

...MY COUSIN HAD HER BABY!!! Raiden is 6 lbs 7 oz.. a week late 0.o how hes that small and that late ill never know, BUT HES HERE!


----------



## Emerald87

How did I wake up to no posts here?! Talk people!!! I'm in forced retirement with nothing better to do except gossip. Btw yay! 22 weeks! I've been with you guys 10 weeks, crashing the 3rd tri thread is the best thing I've ever done lol


----------



## ashiozz

Fo' Sho. I think we slow down when Katie and Laura are working :( I know that Lia got her Implanon today too.. 

I have my appointment tomorrow. My scar looks good. I havent had any oozing or anything :) Im pleased.

How is Kaida today?


----------



## Emerald87

She's brilliant. My GP was able to hear her heartbeat with her stethoscope! If I can find it then I don't have to antagonise my unborn baby with a doppler anymore lol


----------



## Emerald87

And yay for no oozing!!

So... I asked (one of) my GP to refer me for some mental health help for my anxiety; she didn't have time to do a proper assessment for referral and told me to ask the Mater Hospital. If the hospital assesses you as having issues with mental health, they send you to your GP for referral. LOL. Great. I'm stuck in limbo with no help. It's rare they'll get a patient with enough insight to get help yet they struggle with helping these people???

Is it true that pretty much everyone in the US has a therapist? We barely get help here. You pretty much have to have tried to commit suicide to be taken seriously.

My house is messy. I cleaned a little yesterday but I really need to motivate myself. We're going shopping tonight :D What should I spoil myself with?


----------



## ashiozz

we al have the ability to seek one - but ive never seen one so idk 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Is it true that pretty much everyone in the US has a therapist? We barely get help here. You pretty much have to have tried to commit suicide to be taken seriously.

I have had a whole slew of them. Five, to be exact. And honestly? you guys have done a lot fucking more than they ever did. And the one lady stunk and had my stupid name.

could you afford a private shrink once or twice a month?


----------



## Emerald87

Every time she moves, I have to clench. Maybe I should go pee. Lol


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh I could, but I still need a referral - which I'm not getting. Grrrrrr. It's ok, once I tell the hospital they'll refer to my GP who will refer to a therapist. It'll be fine, just a long process. What's another 4 weeks? I've semi-lasted this long.
But you're right Katie, I've got you guys, which I don't think I could have gotten this far without you.


----------



## ..katie..

Could you go to the hospital with a "panic attack" (fake it, of course, because who really wants to be around people during panic attacks...) and just flip shit. Like total mental instability style, and speed up the process a bit? I'm totally for conning folks.


----------



## ..katie..

Sooooo I was feeling all sad and sappy and sentimental and kind of sick (yeaaaah alliteration emotions. wtf) yesterday, so I cuddled up with patrick at around 10pm and fell asleep. I woke up this morning to him staring at me and grinning and cooing. He's as close to heaven as I'll probably get, I think.

During pregnancy, do your abs disconnect from each other? because I can feel them on the sides when I clench them, but not in the front. I know it sounds dumb and it could be some sort of dismorphia without the visual but really...it feels strange.


Patrick's two month appointment is tomorrow, then I promptly go to work after it. I've got split emotions about this...I'm pretty happy that I won't be around to hear the hours and hours and hours of screaming that are bound to ensue, but i'm sad i'm going to miss comforting him. Oh well. And then the day after, he's going to thermopolis.


Tyson and I got into a big fight last night. It wasn't even a big fight...or a fight. We're just both fly-off-the-hook assholes. I told him patrick was going with my mom and sister to thermop, and he said "well then fine. that means I get a day with patrick and you can totally, you know, not hang out with us."

so I flipped. something along the lines of 'how dare you insinuate that I don't let you have time with your son by yourself. I've offered. I've more than offered. I've begged. You think I want to hang out with a screaming child ALL DAY EVERY DAY and then when I have a break, have to do it anyway, except I have to take care of your mood swinging ass too? I never know which one of you is hungry or is poopy through all the screaming and whining and carrying on blahblahblahblahblah"

i havent had that good of a freak out since I was pregnant.

Anyway, I said I was sorry all over the facespace. Eventually he gave me a recipe.

Annnd on that note,

I made the most bomb sweet and sour sauce yesterday, without his help. I'm not gonna let him know that or else world war 3 will occur, but yeah. It was fucking delicious. We had pork tempora and rice with it. I love cooking dinner.
I love cooking.
i'm a terrible cook.
Unless it's desserts. I can make really simple desserts, or really really really elaborate ones. And they're always pretty. My pride and joy of cooking, as of yet, has been my strawberry/rhubarb/raspberry cobbler. Fucking AMAZING. And I don't use recipes for the desserts. or anything else, which explains why i'm so shitty at regular cooking, i guess.

My goal for the year is to make the most perfect cupcake to give people for christmas. I want it to be christmas themed, too. My idea right now is to make a dark chocolate cupcake with milk chocolate chunks in it, and a very, very light frosting (vanilla bean) with peppermint shavings on top. Dunno for sure yet though.


i'm sleepy. dunno how, I got 546571654 hours, but I am. Also on cup two of coffee. Maybe by cup five i'll be okay.



How is the weather for everyone right now? It's hot and sunny, not windy at all (gasp!) and glorious. I was thinking about putting OMF in his carrier and hanging out outside while I try to do something with my glow-in-the-dark legs.


btw? if I get the chance, ever, I'm going to make casey anthony suffer so much she wishes she was buried in her backyard.


----------



## ..katie..

Bitchy bitches over in baby club.


----------



## ashiozz

Hmm ill investigate baby club, Im still reading your post, but YES your abs do separate and they say not to do ab exercises until they're close together again... I read about this on one of the sites i was looking at to find out whats safe to do during C-section recovery..


----------



## ashiozz

OK. I read your post. Im opposite of you... I CAN cook, but I HATE cooking, this upsets my husband.. 

Your cupcake idea sounds awesome, are you good at cake decoration as well? You could decorate them like snowmen or santa.

Weather is HOT AS FUCK

I have my appointment today and Tyler was pissing me off at 6AM.. "HE KEEPS SMILING AND WONT EAT AND ITS PISSING ME OFF" lmao... :) I love me :)


now he's grumpy, It'll be ok.


----------



## Menelly

Today has been a rush of "starving mommy! Starving! I haven't eaten in like... 30 minutes! Are you trying to KILL me?" I wonder if there's a 3 month growth spurt. :(

Combine that with her complete hate of the car lately, and I'm feeling like a shut in. I'm not kidding, within 10 seconds of getting her in the car, she starts screaming like we're peeling off her toenails. Loud, high pitched, blood curdling screaming until we get to where we're going and get her out of the car. Doesn't matter if she's just eaten, doesn't matter if she's fucking exhausted. Nope. Blood curdling ear splitting evil screams until she's out of the car.

FML.


----------



## ashiozz

OH NOHHHS! I'm sorry Lia =( 


Can you bike ride her? 

:( I'm not sure what else to suggest.. ahhem.. baby sedatives ;) lmao


----------



## Menelly

I'm considering a ball gag and duct tape...


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! Sounds like a good sedative to me ;)

In all seriousness, both mitch and myself sympathize and agree that we would be insane if Tyler did such.. :(


----------



## ..katie..

s


----------



## ashiozz

.....................

THE FUCK???


.............

Again I say, THE FUCK?



............
And beyond that: Ok, So apparently you were kind of back together? Was he still seeing someone else, Im lost on the soap opera that is Tyson and Kathryn's love.

Anyhow, one message every two hours is more than my husband receives, so i had to laugh because he's being a girl... And also: I actually see him and you talk more on your wall while youre at work than I see anyone else talking to you, so I don't get his anger, it seems to me like he's covering something up.

He's a vile individual and the relationship is straight up toxic.. you also could do better, because as I said before, you're way too pretty and way too amazing for Tyson... =)

You shouldn't bother with him, but as long as he wants to at least know about Patrick let him be a dad, because he doesn't seem to suck at that, but he seems to suck as a boyfriend.. actually mitch and I had a conversation about this last week because he was mad I let out aggression towards him on facebooks.. And I finally put out there that he needs to be a husband too, not just a daddy.... and he looked at me and said, "asking someone to be a provider, a daddy, and a husband is really hard." so I responded with "Asking someone to be a chef a housekeeper a mother and a wife is hard too, but I try to find balance.. you should too."


He was a bit taken back, we've been working on our relationship since then, but i think its interesting that some men excel at being a daddy but not a partner.... =/ Mitch is doing well now being all of it, but Im not sure all men can.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL before I even read Ash's reply I was totally thinking "Huh? DA FUCK?"

He has some serious issues. And I'm totally lost about what he's going on about. From what you posted you're being a mature mother and trying to make things work for your son and he's all like "I'm hormonal and I've got my period so I'm not talking to you". What "grown adult" as he likes to say "doesn't want to talk to you" anymore? He needs to grow up and work shit out rather than running away.


----------



## Emerald87

If you guys want a laugh we've got a marijuana argument going in 2nd tri lol


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> If you guys want a laugh we've got a marijuana argument going in 2nd tri lol

I heart weed. Someday when patrick is all grown up, i'm going to be one of those ridiculous old stoner hippies that dance around his fiance when he brings her/him home to meet me.


----------



## ashiozz

I like that you said "him/her" -- YAY For not imposing sexuality on our children!!

Imma have to read the pot thing.

I agree with Emerald, Tyson needs to grow up.. but you know where I stand

Men suck -.- let's all move their asses to an island (apparently my feelings about this upset my husband..)


----------



## Emerald87

Just booked our anniversary and babymoon trip :D Off to a B&B with a huge bath for me to "whale" around in


----------



## Emerald87

Colin had to work today. On a Saturday. And all night last night. WHEN CAN I SPEND TIME WITH MY HUSBAND?!?!?!


----------



## Emerald87

Oh - and my mother just told me she doesn't want to come to my baby shower because, and I quote:

"It's too hard to travel up for one day" (it's only a 3.5hr drive yet she'll drive 10 hours for a fucking horse race)

"I didn't have one and you survived" (WTF?!?!!?)

AND the winner:

"Babyshowers are only for rich people"


I just feel like this pregnancy is driving me further and further away from her. She's not excited for me, we barely talk like we use to (we'd call multiple times a day) and she's not supportive. She resents me because my husband works hard and brings in a good income while she struggles with her stupid horses, and somehow that's my fault.
It's strange because I got a little teary when she said she didn't want to come - but I didn't full on cry. I cry at everything at the moment. I think I've stopped caring.


----------



## ashiozz

0.o ouch. I'm sorry emerald.. 

How are baby showers for rich people? They're so you get free stuff, I think of them more for poor people, lmao, I loved that aspect of pregnantness.

=/ Idk what else to say, Im sorry shes unsupportive and I hope it gets better once Kaida is there.. she's probably just jealous.



Tyler grabbed a toy for the first time today. It was a monkey at mitch's moms house, this monkey has taunted him from his pack n play for 5 weeks.. finally he got the monkey.. he was proud.


----------



## Emerald87

Sweet sweet revenge. I like your kid - I hate monkies; Tyler rocks my world.

No, sadly I don't think it's going to go any better when she's here and frankly I don't know if I care anymore. I've got Colin and even his parents are all too willing to help.

I wish you guys could come to the shower!! Australia trip? LOL


----------



## ashiozz

I wish I had the money... :(

Now my sons video monitor is dead in his room, the power supply to the camera shorted out, seems they all have this issue, now I have no idea what Im going to do -.- I have an angelcare movement monitor which has sound but I wanted the camera.. >< 

First world problems.


----------



## ..katie..

I would come! maybe we can be there via skype! lol i'd have to get skype first, but yeah


----------



## ..katie..

ASH! you have an amazing baby! Was it intentional??


----------



## ashiozz

yeah, I have videos of him grabbing the other toys too up on facebook :) He's been after that monkey since he first laid eyes on it :)


----------



## Emerald87

Totally legit first world problems. Can you talk to the manufacturer since they all seem to have the issue? Maybe they have a guarantee.
That reminds me! I need to organise my breathing/movement monitor. I'm also writing a baby shower wish list which is turning into a "what haven't I bought that I can buy?" list LOL.
Colin is still at work and it's 3.30pm. I'm so fucking pissed off. Not at him of course, he can't help it. Its just we had plans this weekend to go and make Kaida's first teddy at the teddy bear factory thingy at one of our shopping centres. Then shop because Target has it's massive toy sale so they've got our rocker and nappies on special. We can't go tomorrow because we're off to the baby expo; next weekend is our babymoon/anniversary, the weekend after we go to South Australia. We're suppose to be cleaning up the car to sell as well and the "nursery" is still a disgusting messy spare room.


----------



## ashiozz

You have build a bear there too!? That was my first job :) Tyler doesnt have a build a bear yet, I want him to be old enough to do it himself so it means more.. Mitch said he wouldnt care that I made it while pregnant :(

yeah, they have a year warranty and I bought mine in January of this year so it's only 6 months old so I SHOULD be able to get a damn replacement camera. Here's hoping they respond so i can get this issue resolved. Thankfully I bought it myself and it wasn't a gift.. ><

I cant remember when I started my nursery, but I know I was freaking out about it being a purple work out room for freakin ever, so I hope that gets fixed asap

:( I HATE ISSUES!!! 

Im glad you think its a legit first world problem, i may still move him to his room this weekend once we have a board set up for his movement pad... I can try to make due without video, I might freak out though...


----------



## Emerald87

Hrm, yeh, Colin suggested we make it when she's already here and I cried. In the middle of a department store. LOL. I want to give her her first teddy when she's born so she knows she's had it since the day she was born. I want to make it for her, with our sounds and design :D We'll make another teddy when she's older too but in order for her to remember she'd have to be over 5 (I only remember traumatic experiences from earlier than 5).


----------



## Emerald87

As for the video - local webcam just temporarily? Mitch should be able to set it up pretty easy. That way its not distributed over the interwebs but just local wireless - just like a standard baby cam.
Have you used the movement monitor yet? Are they awesome?


----------



## ashiozz

I used it once in his bassinet but then i got really scared because it went off, but my mom was the one with him and i forgot to tell her I had it set up so when she picked him up it went off and i ran in freaked out -.- --- soo i think it works? lmao 

It should be amazing, Ill let you know more once its in use.. We dont have a webcam with night vision so Im just going to wait til my issue gets fixed for video.. until then i have sound and sound worked for our parents, right?! lol

guh im a nervous wreck about moving him into his room =/


----------



## ..katie..

patrick is really only in my room because I have abandoment issues, not because he has any trouble at all.

plus theres that whole "i dont wake up unless something is screaming in my ear" thing.

We cuddled in bed the past two nights. I dont like sleeping with him much, but the past two have been wonderful.

okay, confession.
So, I love patrick. yall know that, everyone knows that. but I LIKE him a whole lot more now that he smiles. and it makes me feel a bit guilty, but, you know, I cant change it. people like cheerful people more than grouch asses. And I realize that he wasn't really a grouch ass, he just didnt know how to smile...but now he does and I like it.

humph.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL you'll like him even more as he grows and interacts with his Mummy too. Like saying "Mum/Mom" and telling you he loves you.
Then he'll reach his teen "you don't exist" stage... hehe


----------



## Emerald87

I've decided on the angel care 401 one - all the bells and whistles :D
https://www.angelcare-monitor.com/International/en/products/angelcare-monitor-AC401


----------



## Emerald87

*MIND EXPLOSION*
There's a better one!!!
https://www.angelcare-monitor.com/International/en/products/angelcare-monitor-AC1100


----------



## Emerald87

Colin has concluded those night terrors that Tyler had are directly related to that fucking monkey toy and he has now successfully exacted his revenge. There is fear NO MORE!!! Lol


----------



## ..katie..

Tyler the Monkey Conqueror (sp!!!!)....I like it.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> patrick is really only in my room because I have abandoment issues, not because he has any trouble at all.
> 
> plus theres that whole "i dont wake up unless something is screaming in my ear" thing.
> 
> We cuddled in bed the past two nights. I dont like sleeping with him much, but the past two have been wonderful.
> 
> okay, confession.
> So, I love patrick. yall know that, everyone knows that. but I LIKE him a whole lot more now that he smiles. and it makes me feel a bit guilty, but, you know, I cant change it. people like cheerful people more than grouch asses. And I realize that he wasn't really a grouch ass, he just didnt know how to smile...but now he does and I like it.
> 
> humph.


I said this to mitch last night. The thing about liking Tyler more now that he smiles. I Feel more appreciated than I did I guess.. I LOVE him a TON but liking a ton came when he smiled =) 

Now hes toy grabbing and it melts my heart.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> *MIND EXPLOSION*
> There's a better one!!!
> https://www.angelcare-monitor.com/International/en/products/angelcare-monitor-AC1100

I got the first one you posted because I already had my video camera, now im kicking myself and I SHOULD have gotten this one >< ... still waiting on the manufacturer to respond, itll be monday, hopefully.. guh


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Colin has concluded those night terrors that Tyler had are directly related to that fucking monkey toy and he has now successfully exacted his revenge. There is fear NO MORE!!! Lol

Lmao.. the damn monkey

Funny story about that monkey is I found a clone of him only smaller at the grocery store and TOTALLY almost bought it JUST to piss tyler off, I decided against it because I felt he'd think the monkey was following him, so seeing him get his revenge last night was amazing :)


----------



## ashiozz

*cough* so Emerald, when is said baby shower?


----------



## Emerald87

No idea - my best friend is organising it. Mind you she's organising it after I had to ask. I've been asking Colin for WEEKS to ask her (obviously lots of time needed to prepare with uni and stuff, the holidays would have been excellent for her to use but anyways...) and I gave up so I asked her myself on Friday. She squealed (which I expected lol) and told me not to worry my little head, it's all going to be taken care of. As soon as I know, you'll know :D


----------



## ashiozz

Good cuz uhm, I have skype ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Sounds great - I'll let my bestie know. You'll have to play our babyshower games via the interwebs HAHAHAHA


----------



## ashiozz

muahaha, If I win, I'll have to have prizes shipped to the us. =P


Tyler will also make an appearance via skype, cuz you know you love him.


----------



## Emerald87

How do I skype nom his cheeks?


----------



## ashiozz

*le gasp* I DONT KNOW! we'll have to find a way to eventually see Australia!


----------



## Emerald87

OK I spent WAAAAAAY too much yesterday at the expo haha... *freaking out* lol


----------



## Emerald87

They had midwife checks there and my uterus measures a huge 24+ weeks! She's a big girl :D Once I reach V-day she can start slowing down ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning! Ok....I'm going to try to upload a pic now....got an iPad a couple days ago so now i have to learn how to do things on the computer again. Makes me feel like my mom....
Lizzie is still 3 lbs 13 oz, she is in clothes now em! And she got off her bubble cpap and is on high flow nasal cannula now :) I am getting teased with almost being able to breast feed again! 



Ok...I have no idea how to get a picture off this thing....dammit!,:dohh:


----------



## Emerald87

Geeze she's a champion isn't she? How much cuddle time do you get?


----------



## Emerald87

How did that barrage of tests end up going, btw?


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> They had midwife checks there and my uterus measures a huge 24+ weeks! She's a big girl :D Once I reach V-day she can start slowing down ;)

muahaha, good luck, I measured 2cms ahead consistently with Tyler, jussayin ;)


----------



## ashiozz

OK! So.. Last night was one of my neice's birthdays... She turned 9 and so we did the usual family outback dinner and go back to Oma's (what Mitch's brothers children call Mitch's mom... because 'grandma' is mandy's mom... this irritates everyone in his family..) to open presents.. Tyler was REALLY good at the restaurant. He had one baby meltdown when he needed a diaper change and that was it.. we got through appetizers dinner and dessert without having to leave due to a screaming baby.. I was proud.. So we get to Mitch's moms house to open presents, and she does this thing I am going to have to ask her to not do whenever the girls have a birthday, but if one kid has a birthday she gets them ALL presents.... This started because the girls have a bad rivalry and if one gets presents, the other gets jealous and has to have stuff too.. but teaching Tyler that he gets gifts on others' Birthdays is not something I want him to get accustomed to... Anyhow he got some new toys which I appreciate and some clothes.. The girls apparently did not previously know the difference between girl and boy anatomy or they're like super interested in my son's junk, which irritates me. ANYTIME I change his diaper they crowd around and point at his weewee.. Wtf? Mitch piped up with "ITS NORMAL" and hey said they know they've seen someone else change their other cousin, but it still seems to surprise them... I feel bad for Tyler anytime I change him. Everyone fought over who will sit next to him at dinner and who got to hold him next and who held him longer... I mean, these girls are 5 and 9 and I was irritated with how damn immature they STILL are. I was young once, I had a baby brother, I wasn't ever THAT immature and especially not at 9. So Tyler got fed up by about 8PM (The outing started at 5 and Im quite surprised he made it 3 hours before being tired of the bullshit..) 

We got home around 10 and tried to get Tyler to sleep, but he apparently felt the need to wind down, so he watched TV on the floor until 11 and then conked out in his swing, we moved him to our room per usual at about 11:30 last night but he woke up and stayed up until close to midnight... BUT He's been asleep since then and its 7:30AM.. SO apparently I need the girls to irritate him and exhaust him more often.

My 7 week old slept through the night, I wonder how much he will eat when he wakes up 0.o

-----------------------------------------
Most irritating parts of last night:
The girls wanting to torture Tyler with Tummy time
The girls fighting a the restaurant over who will sit next to the baby (one of them even wanted MY seat... Uhm no, Im sitting by my spawn thanks)
The girls calling him Ty-ty--- HIS NAME IS TYLER.
Mandy telling me that she'd be glad to watch him for me at any point during the day (I Don't need help and I've heard before that she's had to run out on the girls because she has some depression issues...)
and the girls fighting over who can hold him next, also checking out his boy stuffs, AND OMG... While Mitch was changing him Lauren (the 9 yr old) piped up with "I Don't know if this is rude---" So her parents had to stop her and tell her to not say it.. (Im curious wtf she had to say and if it was about Tyler, sure it was anyhow.)

I'm really glad family functions are over until October... but Im doing the fireworks with the girls and mitchs brother and SIL.. so IDK .. It'll be interesting...


How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## ashiozz

doo bee.. dooo..beee doooo...


Sharing for Sarah,




And I am SUPER GLAD That Lizzie is doing so amazing :) I hope she comes home soon =)


----------



## hoping4girl

Thanks ash! 

Her tests were good em, her brain is good, haven't heard about her heart us so that must mean it is good too. Bloodwork was all normal..... I think that's about it! And glad your us was good! 

Kids are annoying ash. I have always said I don't like other peoples kids....it's wrong I know, but true!


----------



## hoping4girl

Oh and em I hold her while she eats, which is down to an hour now. I can hold her as long as I want but unfortunately I have to pump every three hours so I have to put her down :(


----------



## ashiozz

I can't say I don't like other peoples kids in general, because I DO like kids that behave and aren't quite so sheltered, theres a lot of kids I Get along with, these two, in particular, I don't care for a lot... and because they're family I feel guilty.. I felt compelled to yell at them during dinner because Tyler was trying to sleep and the older one kept putting her face like 2 inches from his and sticking her tongue out... I wanted to tell her to get the fuck out of my son's face.. Her parents werent yelling at her. I can only hope that when tyler is bigger he will torment them both to no end.


----------



## Emerald87

Record ruined. I puked this morning. Bad. 10 years of awesomeness ruined. Just took our relationship to a whole new level.


----------



## ashiozz

Did he hold your hair? 

It's ok, at least you broke your record to pregnancy and not drinking too much * i did that * :(


----------



## Emerald87

He sweetly offered to hold my hair but I knew it was coming so I put it up before puking. I had NO idea my stomach could hold THAT much. It was truly disgusting.


----------



## Emerald87

I don't think it's pregnancy related. I think it may be food poisoning.


----------



## ashiozz

oh noh :( 

Did you puke in your lunch box and at least save your kool-aid ;) lmao

I hope it gets better :(


----------



## Emerald87

Hahahahahahaha *breath* hahahahahahahaha awesome - no lunchboxes were harmed.

Nope. Been crook since 4am sitting up in bed feeling like shit, didn't sleep the rest of the morning. Then at 8 I decided to get up and go see the GP and as soon as I stood up and said something to Colin I said "nup, it's gunna happen" and calmly walked into the bathroom, put my hair up, lifted the toilet seat, sat down and proceeded to puke my absolute guts up (you totally needed a play-by-play). Colin freaked (well not like "OMG THE WORLDS GONNA END" or anything) but was really worried and took me straight up to the hospital. I just got discharged. My white cells are through the roof but no fever so they're not giving me antibiotics (good, I'd rather not if it's not necessary). I've been given anti emetics, which I'm also avoiding if I can keep water down. So I'm laying on the lounge, feeling sorry for myself. Kaida is kicking the crap out of me and not helping the nausea. They scared the fuck out of my, to the point that I cried, because the junior doctor counted her heart rate wrong and said it was low. I requested to see the OBs but she was too busy and said not to come to Maternity in case I give it to other people (erm, thanks?) so I dopplered her as soon as I walked in the door and her HR is absolutely fine.

HELLO RANDOM 3 GUESTS


----------



## ashiozz

well I am glad Kaida is ok, and its cute that your husband freaked :) He loves you!

I made Tyler his own facebook. he now has an electronic babybook. ;)


----------



## Emerald87

LOL Oh noes... you're one of _those _Mums ;)

I feel like death


----------



## ashiozz

I wouldnt be if his family on my side was closer, but this is an easy way for them to see him :) 

Dont die. Dying is so permanent.. 

:( I hope it gets better soon, being sick sucks x 10000000000 when youre also pregnant =/


----------



## ashiozz

My camera is being replaced by the company that makes them, They did email me back asking me to try another outlet or different batteries, uhm, yeah, cuz common sense didn't tell me to try that before emailing? I hate how people assume you're stupid when you email customer service...


----------



## Emerald87

Keep in mind how stupid some people actually are though... lol


----------



## ashiozz

That's true i suppose 0.o .. I hope getting it replaced is fast.. I want to get him moved, hes sleeping decent enough to not need to be right next to me at night these days.


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning ladies! I just wanted to stop by see how things are...you feeling better em?

I feel bad for coming here and only talking about Lizzie, but....it's all I do all day....I got nothing else :) I did get to try breast feeding yesterday again, it's going ok. She is working on latching and I am working on not looking like an idiot while we are trying....faking like i know what I'm doing ;) 

Oh I guess I could talk about the horrible drivers here in Utah...I'm pretty sure they have a special drivers Ed class to get that bad....there is no way it could come naturally. And I decided 85% of the accidents here could be prevented with the simple use of a blinker! Dumbasses....


----------



## Emerald87

No. I wanna hear about Lizzie. Fuck bad drivers. 

I'm ok. Battling horrendous cramps. No more spewing though. Happy days.


----------



## ashiozz

They sound like California Drivers... Whenever we go to Disneyland, Mitch gets mad because I close my eyes in fear of what's going to happen to us, and he keeps telling me he needs my help, pfft. Fuck that, If I cant see it, its not happening..

So Everyone wants to know this: I GOT MY PERIOD. I am not happy about it, But I will deal :(.. On the same note, I have 2 more tampons in my possession, and then I have to stick to pads, I would buy more, but Im getting Mirena in 2 weeks and for the first month I have to use pads anyways, so might as well wait to get back to 'normal' ... -.- plus its a waste of money if i already have stuff here.

Yes. You all needed to know that.

Sarah, did you breast feed with the boys? I tried with Tyler, it didnt work, he got mad, I got mad, it wasnt working.. lol I wonder if a girl would be more patient.. IDK though. My C-sec threw everything for a loop anyways =/ and so did his size..

Im glad you're done puking your guts out Emerald, I hope that the cramps go away, but I feel your pain on those.. :(


----------



## Emerald87

Poor Kaida. I woke myself up with my gut sounds at 4am. I couldn't imagine how loud it was in there for her! If her kicking was any indication it was horrendous :( I'm unintentionally torturing my unborn baby :'(


----------



## ashiozz

She won't remember, and you'll torture her worse during labor ;) with all the squeezing your uterus does..

You on the otherhand must be feeling awful still =/


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh worse today than yesterday unfortunately. And I went to the toilet and got a bucket load of discharge and a small brown chunk. TMI sorry, a bit gross.

Sucks that you got your period but hey, you're not pregnant then lol! How's Tyler? What milestones has he reached?


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler Smiles, gurgles, coos, grabs toys and pulls them toward him, hes trying to grab with his feet.. if you stand him up he pushes down and puts weight on his legs and feet, he can lift himself a bit during tummy time but hes started hating tummy time too. 

He can track objects and focus on them, he loves TV :) hes doing pretty good I think.

He likes to put his han to his mouf, a lot, and he's getting close to STTN I think.

I get Mirena put in July 10th , My pap was normal and my insurance covers it 100% I just have to pay a $20 office visit copay =)


----------



## Emerald87

Under general or local?


----------



## ashiozz

I know they wont use general and i doubt even local, i think im just going to have to take ibuprofen beforehand but here in the states i dont think they use anything to numb us before mirena insertion :( I hear it hurts, too


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh I hear it isn't pleasant :(

I'm finding myself wishing days away and I know I shouldn't. I'm so worried about "what if" that I just want to sleep so I don't have to think about it and it's closer to when Kaida will be born. I just got out of bed and it's 1.52pm.
I'm so worried about complications that I'm not enjoying the journey. It's like getting into a car to go on a road trip and freaking out constantly that the car will spontaneously combust - illogical and ruins the journey. I know I should be enjoying myself because if something does happen to her then my pregnancy will be all the time I would have had with her and I'll hate myself for not enjoying it. I think it's just I'm over analysing every single little thing because I don't want to miss an early sign of something wrong, I figure the earlier I catch it, the easier to fix. Ok self reflection time over. Makes me feel better to get that out :)


----------



## ashiozz

Well, you're a week til v-day, so that makes things better, and Sarah's peanut is a success story so far, so Kaida should be too ;) She's a champ already, but I know what you mean. If I'm honest, I hated pregnancy, i did not enjoy any of the journey and I wanted it over with. I wished away my days. I was counting down to Wednesdays to see my ticker move another week closer to Tyler's birth, and then I ended up really...late..which sucked because then i had nothing to look forward to and i felt like he never was going to get here...

>< Pregnancy is by far the worst experience i've ever had, and I feel like I should have tried to enjoy it more too, because yeah, what if something had happened to Tyler.. 0.o blah

Ive been reading mirena horror stories and i need to stop.


----------



## Emerald87

Hahahaha geeze we all seem to find something bad to read - you and the IUD, me and premature labour for example. Do insane people tend to gather together?

Speaking of nut jobs, where is everyone?!?!


----------



## ashiozz

Well, Katie and Kristin and Lia have been on FB a little bit.. Vaurissa was on FB today, so is jules, but I Think Katie is busy with work, because shes not very active there either, Lia has been quiet there too, Lauras also working but I think that most of the girls have stopped coming on BNB because of baby club :( IDK though, I come on but I only really look at this thread 0.o and make sure youre doing good, we all need friends through pregnancy. 

Tyler is sleeping but is due for food (hasnt eaten for four hours) ... to wake him up or to wait for him to wake up *Sigh* i want to go to bed but I can wait i suppose =/


----------



## ashiozz

Im not sure we're crazy, but we do scare ourselves with other peoples stories, the mirena horror stories are mostly just bleeding for the first 3-6 mos and some people apparently cant tolerate it so they get it removed before it stops.. uhm, for five yrs of bc i can deal with some blood...


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks Ash *hugs* I really do need friends at the moment. None of my friends here are pregnant and now that I've been forced into retirement I'm alone, lost and have nothing to do. OK, cleaning needs to be done but screw that.

Is baby club really that bad?


----------



## ashiozz

its pretty ridiculous.. I mean when I was pregnant cats were an issue, in baby club everything from formula feeding to piercing babies ears are issues.. and it gets ugly, its kind of silly -.-

Everyone has that "I know how to be the best mom ever and youuuu suck" attitude .. or you have moms that cant cope 0.o ... *squish* I dont like baby club. it scares me. Tyler is almost 2 mos old and I still dont like baby club..


----------



## Emerald87

I'd have too much fun stirring up shit and being one of those "holier than thou" ones on purpose :p

I have to admit, I'm a bad Mummy today and got myself upset. I didn't get up until 3 and now it's 4.40 and I haven't had anything to eat or drink. I'm suppose to be supporting a life here yet I can't get the motivation to look after myself and thus, her?

2 months eh? It's kinda strange, it feels like time has flown for you and another friend on here is about 28 weeks along and it feels like her V-day was yesterday but I feel like I've been 23 weeks for like 2 years and I only hit it today.


----------



## ashiozz

lmao thats how pregnancy feels, but once shes here time freaking flies, I was talking to my cousin, her baby has only been here about 2 weeks, but she was upset cuz she did all the nighttime feeds last night and was exhausted, i had to laugh.. her boyfriend does most of the work, but anyways, I remember those days, Tyler wakes up once a night, about 4am, lately i cant get him to eat at that wakeup, so Im not sure why he wakes up, he goes back to sleep though 0.o

I realized, I feel like it was just yesterday i was pissed cuz he refused to sleep and now he sleeps really well at night 0.o soon he'll be talking and crawling before i even know it... but pregnancy was the longest over nine months of my life 0.o

youll be a fine mom, you just need motivation for yourself, if youre like me youre feeling bored like you have no purpose because youre not working, thats really bad but i went through that -.- now i look at cleaning and taking care of tyler as my job, and thats actually helping, Tyler and i are really closely bonded, and he cries if i leave the room even if mitch is here with him 0.o

my baby loves me =)

Kaida will love you too <3 now go eat. kthx.


----------



## Emerald87

I've had 2min noodles and 1.2L of water. That should do. I'm having friends over in an hour and we're having pizza for dinner. I'm looking forward to seeing them but I has a tummy ache now :(


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, you're a medical professional (almost anyways, for now student).. First post partum period.. is it supposed to be super duper heavy? Like, this morning I had to clean up what looked like a murder scene in my bathroom, it was reallllly gross and kind of scary but it has slown up in the past hour.. 0.o


----------



## Menelly

hoping4girl said:


> Morning ladies! I just wanted to stop by see how things are...you feeling better em?
> 
> I feel bad for coming here and only talking about Lizzie, but....it's all I do all day....I got nothing else :) I did get to try breast feeding yesterday again, it's going ok. She is working on latching and I am working on not looking like an idiot while we are trying....faking like i know what I'm doing ;)
> 
> Oh I guess I could talk about the horrible drivers here in Utah...I'm pretty sure they have a special drivers Ed class to get that bad....there is no way it could come naturally. And I decided 85% of the accidents here could be prevented with the simple use of a blinker! Dumbasses....

It's totally true. I got my license in California (you know... where if you drive like an asshole you get shot) and I'm astounded daily with how terrible some of these people really are. Blinkers are optional, red lights are often inconvenient suggestions, and I've seen people REVERSE on MAJOR ROADS cause they missed their turn.


----------



## ashiozz

TYLER SQUEE! He slept through the night for the second time this week 0.o .. Wow.... I got sleep! A LOT! Now im going to clean my house =)


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Emerald, you're a medical professional (almost anyways, for now student).. First post partum period.. is it supposed to be super duper heavy? Like, this morning I had to clean up what looked like a murder scene in my bathroom, it was reallllly gross and kind of scary but it has slown up in the past hour.. 0.o

Don't know sorry lovely. Haven't done my obs/gynae rotation :( I'll ask my friend when I get back to Brissie. Having an awesome retreat - mostly. It was ruined by some spotting last night (nope, sex not to blame) but I'm trying to keep my mind away from the worst. Can't do anything while I'm here anyway :(
Any improvement with your period? Any more murders you're trying to cover up?


----------



## ashiozz

No. no more murders... I guess that means its slightly better? lots of clots, not very big though 0.o not soaking pads as quickly, its just heavier than Im used to, since Im still alive I assume its okay 0.o...

Spotting? 0.o hmm I hope you're ok :) I forgot youre on vacation right now =)


----------



## ashiozz

Oh yeah, my son is teething... I found teeth getting ready to poke through, THREE OF THEM.. 0.o hes only 2 mos old...


----------



## Emerald87

Lol advanced kid you've got there. My brother got his mouth full at 3 months


----------



## ..katie..

hoping4girl said:


> Morning ladies! I just wanted to stop by see how things are...you feeling better em?
> 
> I feel bad for coming here and only talking about Lizzie, but....it's all I do all day....I got nothing else :) I did get to try breast feeding yesterday again, it's going ok. She is working on latching and I am working on not looking like an idiot while we are trying....faking like i know what I'm doing ;)
> 
> Oh I guess I could talk about the horrible drivers here in Utah...I'm pretty sure they have a special drivers Ed class to get that bad....there is no way it could come naturally. And I decided 85% of the accidents here could be prevented with the simple use of a blinker! Dumbasses....

Fuck utahns. Seriously, WORST DRIVERS EVER.


RAAAAGGGEEEEEEE


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I know they wont use general and i doubt even local, i think im just going to have to take ibuprofen beforehand but here in the states i dont think they use anything to numb us before mirena insertion :( I hear it hurts, too

not really. Don't stress too awful much


----------



## Emerald87

Hey Katie! How's Patrick?


----------



## ..katie..

hi! and huge. I feel like i've abandoned him...i leave only a couple hours after he wakes up and come home when he's asleep =(

he's smiling and giggling nearly all the time now. we're still having tummy issues. he loves tysons dad SOOOOO much. it's crazy


----------



## ..katie..

how are you, mdear?


----------



## ..katie..

also, em, here's a peek into why baby club sucks.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1074535-crying-out-4.html

Start at page one


----------



## Emerald87

Getting there. Getting fat lol.

9 year dating anniversary yesterday. Colin got me a pregnancy massage and the guy cracked onto me * awkward *. Now we're at the beach at a B&B and it's amazing. Here until tomorrow but don't want to leave.
Apart from that forced retirement sucks giant hairy sweaty ox balls. But I did manage to spend WAY too much at the baby expo last weekend. Off to south Australia next weekend and can finally start on the nursery the week after that. So much to do yet I'm so bored? 

Big Patrick eh? Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Getting there. Getting fat lol.
> 
> 9 year dating anniversary yesterday. Colin got me a pregnancy massage and the guy cracked onto me * awkward *. Now we're at the beach at a B&B and it's amazing. Here until tomorrow but don't want to leave.
> Apart from that forced retirement sucks giant hairy sweaty ox balls. But I did manage to spend WAY too much at the baby expo last weekend. Off to south Australia next weekend and can finally start on the nursery the week after that. So much to do yet I'm so bored?
> 
> Big Patrick eh? Pics or it didn't happen.

Hey, Ash, can you post some pictures on here? i fail hard.


CONGRATS! And I dont know what 'cracked onto me' means... =/ im tired lol, short changed and patrick was up most of the night.

And I understand the bored yet so much to do thing. it seems like it lasts forever, huh?

im glad youre getting fat =D do we get more 3ds?


----------



## ashiozz

OK. I've been summoned .. so here's some Patrick squee off of Katie's Facebook:


----------



## ashiozz

I think Cracked onto me is like hitting on me in the US.. like flirting??


----------



## ashiozz

hm, I wanted to share this: https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...uve-got-company/2011/06/20/AGf8UNdH_blog.html

I think I feel this way, I tried to talk to mitch, he said he'd stay up and help with Tyler, but he fell asleep on the couch after that so I got frustrated and told him to go to bed 0.o

... so he went to bed, and told me he didnt want to hear me bitch about it later >.< ... I feel better knowing Im not alone feeling like a single mom in a marriage -.-


----------



## Emerald87

Oh honey - I'm sorry I haven't been on sooner *hugs*; I did type a reply on my phone but obviously it didn't post :(

Are you ok? It scares me that this will happen to us also, and you're not alone. How is your little tiger? In his room yet? Did that company get back to you yet about the video or is it too soon (like weekend and all)?

I can try and give you a giggle if that'll help? I've just sent off a letter to a bottle and pacifier company to try and get free shit from them. Fingers crossed it may work.
I'll post it here.


----------



## Emerald87

Dear Tommee Tippee

I write in regards to your display at the Brisbane Pregnancy, Baby and Children&#8217;s expo, in particular on Sunday 24th June, 2012.
As a first time pregnant woman, I am finding the availability and types of bottles and pacifiers available to be absolutely overwhelming and exhausting. Aisle upon aisle of different bottle sizes, teats, sterilisers and breast pumps that all claim to be the best for Mum and baby. I plan to be breastfeeding, and using a bottle would be to allow my husband to join the feeding duties to bond with his baby girl.
Oh how joyous I was to find your stall and in particular, a very helpful young lady who actually knew what she was talking about. She introduced us to the range of &#8220;closer to nature&#8221; products &#8211; the advantages; the similarities to breast and nipples to allow easier to and fro transition, the small and appropriate bottle sizes for newborns and she even showed us the technique of starting horizontal to allow baby attachment and then move the bottle vertical for flow. Oh the relief!! After months of arduous decision making dating all the way from back before we were actually pregnant, we had finally chosen a product.
I picked up a pack of two pacifiers and a 2-pack of 0+ months teats and asked the lovely young lady to direct us to the &#8220;closer to nature&#8221; newborn bottles. Alas!! Naught 3 hours into the final day of the expo and there was no more stock! At only 1pm, a massive 4 hours before closing, there were no more bottles. After the tedious task of trying to find the right bottle, after the wonderful service and after finally making that life-changing decision &#8211; we were left with a pack of 2 teats and no bottle to pair them with. An atrocity! Like vegemite without toast. Like a cowboy without his/her steed. In addition &#8211; these bottles had been at a discounted expo price! We had missed out, by mere minutes!
Should you, at the next expo, employ such knowledgeable and excellent staff, you should also see that there is adequate supply of stock. Alternatively, hire far less bravura staff (like your competitors) so that other patrons are far less inclined to purchase your stock, and there will be more left for me.
My letter today is to ask where I may obtain said bottles at the &#8220;expo rate&#8221; as I have two teats sitting in my baby&#8217;s nursery with no bottles to behold.

I look forward to your reply and assistance in my quest.

All the best,
Emerald Stewart
First time overwhelmed Mum


----------



## Emerald87

And yes - cracked on to is, in fact, hitting on. He told me "oh you wouldn't know you're pregnant from the back"... Kinda nice to be complimented when I feel like a whale but a bit strange coming from the guy massaging you that isn't your husband.


----------



## Emerald87

And flasm is a funny acronym


----------



## Emerald87

Sounds like something you should take antibiotics for...


----------



## Emerald87

I'm going to spend my retirement writing random letters to companies to demand free shit :D Sounds like a good use of my time..........


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! I love your letter! I wanted tommee tippee bottles but I already got Avent ones, They work decent, but I was curious about the tommee tippees ... lemme know how that goes

Im doing okay, Tylers doing ok, I have to mail his monitor back, itll be Monday, to get a damn replacement, It'll take 2-4 weeks.. guh.. so hes still in my room.. but hes sleeping really well, last night he slept from 11 til 5:30 and then from 6 til 10:30 =) I think we're getting close to STTN.. but his mouth is really irritating him and hes slobbering EVERYWHERE.. He has a Mickey Mouse he loves ....




..then he fell asleep on us...


----------



## Emerald87

Tell Laura to get her bum on here and give me des squee


----------



## ashiozz

For you my dear, I left her a facebook post: 
Ashley Stanley
&#8206;*poke* Em wants Des squee &#9829;

and also, I &#9829; you and hope you're doing well.

kthxbye.


----------



## ashiozz

Theres hearts in there that didnt show up..


----------



## gigglebox

weird, i didn't even check my facebook to see any such message, but i had the instinct to come on and check b&b today...EM YOU'RE CALLING ME STRAIGHT TO MY BRAIN

you really need to get facebook, then just friend all of us. don't tell anyone else you have it.

let me see if I can whip up some squee...

and for the record, the only reason i came on was to say hello to emerald. because i loves you and want to see how big that child of yours is these days.

forgive my MIA-ness...i'm just so damn busy with full time work now. most of my access on the interwebs is at work (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...)

katie, will you smoke pot with OMF when he's older? or is it one of those things where you feel ok doing it but it's weird to think of your child doing it?

hubs and i (though we don't smoke anymore) decided we'd be OK with him experimenting, as long as he didn't become a stoner and do hard drugs...

shit, baby's calling. i'll get squee later :/


----------



## gigglebox

ok. at work now. shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...to continue on the pot thing, he also cannot get caught with it. not cool.

i just read random pages from here. Em, I am sorry your Mom is being a butt. way for her to make you feel unimportant! that's so not right. has there been any progress there?


----------



## ashiozz

0.o The pot situation -- Wow-- ... I never got into any of it, I tried pot once and hated it, I suppose I'd like to KNOW if Tyler was to experiment, but that's not usually something a child tells their parents, so I think I'll sit him down and discuss it with him, tell him I'd of course rather him NOT do it but if he is going to I want to know about it and he's not to do it out where he could get caught ><

This conversation isn't going to make Mitch happy, because he's very anti-drug.. like.. anything.. But because he is, and I wasn't into either, and nor was either of our siblings (I actually watched my brother drop friends over pot, I had a lot of pothead friends but they respected my boundaries, so it was a little bit different..) I don't know that he will even ever be curious... 

What scares me more is Meth is really big here, not pot.. -.- and in scottsdale/Paradise Valley/ Cave Creek which is up near we live, its a bunch of rich kids, they don't seem too into it, so we will see if I even have to cross that bridge 0.o it scares me though...


----------



## gigglebox

omg meth--i've been watching breaking bad with hubs recently and it's SO GOOD. albeit disturbing at times...


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> 0.o The pot situation -- Wow-- ... I never got into any of it, I tried pot once and hated it, I suppose I'd like to KNOW if Tyler was to experiment, but that's not usually something a child tells their parents, so I think I'll sit him down and discuss it with him, tell him I'd of course rather him NOT do it but if he is going to I want to know about it and he's not to do it out where he could get caught ><
> 
> This conversation isn't going to make Mitch happy, because he's very anti-drug.. like.. anything.. But because he is, and I wasn't into either, and nor was either of our siblings (I actually watched my brother drop friends over pot, I had a lot of pothead friends but they respected my boundaries, so it was a little bit different..) I don't know that he will even ever be curious...
> 
> What scares me more is Meth is really big here, not pot.. -.- and in scottsdale/Paradise Valley/ Cave Creek which is up near we live, its a bunch of rich kids, they don't seem too into it, so we will see if I even have to cross that bridge 0.o it scares me though...

I'm with Mitch. I'm hugely and extremely anti drugs. To the point I wouldn't even consider "harm minimisation" by letting her try it at home. She'll be growing up knowing what smoking and drugs do at the extreme end of things and hopefully she chooses against trying it. 
I watched mum's partners use pot, I've seen what it does in the hospital setting. I've had many opportunities to try it, smoke cigarettes and drink alcohol but I've never thought it's worth it. The two defining moments (for alcohol) were the mum out the window I told you about and when I was younger, seeing my aunt get smashed and thought "I never want to look that stupid" lol - she wasn't a funny drunk, she was an "embarrassing to watch" drunk; you know? The ones that make you cringe as they utterly destroy any dignity they once had hehe. I figured genetics meant I'd be one of those...
No specific defining moments for drugs or smoking - just something I chose against.

High horse - dismount!!


----------



## Emerald87

Where's my squee? This is inexcusable. Work? Pfft...


----------



## ashiozz

My uncle is REALLY badly addicted to alcohol, my dad is getting as bad, hes always had a problem but been in denial... I however, WILL have a drink now and then, I dont get smashed and I havent puked from drinking too much in forever, but a drink or two on a Friday night is not going to kill me.... 

...HOWEVER, everyone I grew up around was a chain smoker, I WILL NOT pick up a cigarette. Those are terrible.. at least with drinking in moderation youre not going to kill yourself (unless youre driving or doing something super stupid, but I drink at home with my husband while we play board games or wii) ..

But knowing my child could possibly pick up and try drugs, I want him to feel okay with talking to me about it, because if he hides stuff he could easily be getting himself into trouble without me knowing and I do not want to lose my son at a young age like that-- so I feel like open communication can help save children (We lost a lot of kids in school to drug use..) 

I guess Im kind of weird, I HOPE he doesnt ever get into any of it... but if he does.. I want him to let me know.. and if he seems to develop some addictions his ass is off to rehab asap. lol


----------



## Emerald87

Makes sense. I want open communication too but hopefully it doesn't come to that. 

And as for drinking, I have no issues with others doing it at all. I suppose I just don't want to because in my mind I don't understand the concept of a couple of drinks vs smashed drunk. Like, in theory I get it but because I've been literally too scared to drink (in case I turn into something awful) I don't understand first hand. It's an ignorance thing on my part.


----------



## ashiozz

ahhem, Not Des, but....





Tyler in a 3-6 month outfit daddy picked out! its still a littttle too big, so i give him 2 more weeks, Ill have an issue then, he has ONE onesie that size ... YIPES


----------



## Emerald87

What a cutie!!!!! He looks so much like you!

BUT OCD. emerald is freaking out. That text isn't centred.


----------



## gigglebox

open mouth policy here on sex and drugs. but my god, i really hope he doesn't get into drugs at all. i've seen them destroy lives first hand. they almost got my brother killed...but somehow he turned his life around and now has a law degree lol. ohhhhh irony!

btw that article is from my neck of the woods. thank god i don't have a personal relationship with the dulles toll road! it's a cluster fuck of traffic all.the.time. and it will cost you a couple bucks to ride one way...which doesn't seem like a lot until you double that to go both ways, then use it to commute. i'm so glad my commute is 15 minutes.

ok. squee. let's see.....
 



Attached Files:







2.5 months 023.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









2.5 months 026.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emerald87

Ok. Selfish moment. You guys have cute kids. I'm petrified Kaida can't live up to the cute bar you guys have set for her!! Des and Tyler are irresistible. Like "I'd run off with your child on the street" kinda gorgeous.


----------



## ashiozz

I have this fear someone will do that to tyler, a lady tried with my brother 0.o

lol... and i know but i was drinking when i captioned --- lmao... baddd

DES IS SO CUTEEEE

Kaida will be wayyy cute -- no worries =)


----------



## Emerald87

Lol ash, am I the only one that finds it f-ing hilarious that you excuse your lack of centering, yet your grammar and punctuation are spot on? Ok. I'm a lonely nerd.


----------



## ashiozz

Hell, I can spell when I'm drunk! I just can't center ;) ... LMAO.. I painted some of tylers Mural under the influence of alcohol too *cough*


----------



## Emerald87

And thus it is more creative! ;) If not a little off-centre


----------



## Menelly

OK, providing squee for the Emerald who refuses to Facebook with us. :(
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0029.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0032.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0034.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Ok. Selfish moment. You guys have cute kids. I'm petrified Kaida can't live up to the cute bar you guys have set for her!! Des and Tyler are irresistible. Like "I'd run off with your child on the street" kinda gorgeous.


In agreeance, albeit a titch offended =/



Laura-I dunno, really. If the law really cracks down on weed, I won't smoke...I don't smoke a lot anyway....but being stoned is totally not worth losing my kid/house/job/life over. Most importantly Patrick. But with the way the laws are heading right now, I don't think it will be illegal anymore by the time he's old enough to do it. If it's not, I won't condone illegal behavior (yeah, will totally be having the "hypocrite" fight.) while he's a minor. After he's of age, yeah, if he wants to toke up with me, fine. Know what I mean? And if he ever asks me about it in regards to my useage, I'll tell him the truth, which includes both the medical facts on it AND the negative parts too. If he ever asks me about it in regards to HIS potential use, i'll let him know that I feel the same way about it as I do booze...It has potential for abuse, and while it is significantly better for you than alcohol, it can cause major trouble, and can be a problem. To never get stoned and drive. To not let partying or smoking get in the way of anything else. To not allow the happiness induced by marijuana to replace real happiness....etc.


Smoking cigarettes, though? totally different story. Once again, I'm a hypocrite, but i'm totally not cool with him smoking ever. EVER. It's expensive and stinks and will kill you. not CAN, but will, if something else doesn't first.


----------



## ..katie..

Also, Emerald, I LOVE your letter.


----------



## Emerald87

AHHHHH!! I love her hair!!!! She's TOO CUTE!!!

Good to see she hasn't given up that frown. She's getting so big! Wow... time flies.

I have squee for your guys too.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. Selfish moment. You guys have cute kids. I'm petrified Kaida can't live up to the cute bar you guys have set for her!! Des and Tyler are irresistible. Like "I'd run off with your child on the street" kinda gorgeous.
> 
> 
> In agreeance, albeit a titch offended =/
> 
> 
> 
> Laura-I dunno, really. If the law really cracks down on weed, I won't smoke...I don't smoke a lot anyway....but being stoned is totally not worth losing my kid/house/job/life over. Most importantly Patrick. But with the way the laws are heading right now, I don't think it will be illegal anymore by the time he's old enough to do it. If it's not, I won't condone illegal behavior (yeah, will totally be having the "hypocrite" fight.) while he's a minor. After he's of age, yeah, if he wants to toke up with me, fine. Know what I mean? And if he ever asks me about it in regards to my useage, I'll tell him the truth, which includes both the medical facts on it AND the negative parts too. If he ever asks me about it in regards to HIS potential use, i'll let him know that I feel the same way about it as I do booze...It has potential for abuse, and while it is significantly better for you than alcohol, it can cause major trouble, and can be a problem. To never get stoned and drive. To not let partying or smoking get in the way of anything else. To not allow the happiness induced by marijuana to replace real happiness....etc.
> 
> 
> Smoking cigarettes, though? totally different story. Once again, I'm a hypocrite, but i'm totally not cool with him smoking ever. EVER. It's expensive and stinks and will kill you. not CAN, but will, if something else doesn't first.Click to expand...

DON'T BE OFFENDED - I told you how GORGEOUS OMF was the other day. I just didn't have immediate squee at my disposal to comment on...
I want to steal your kid too, don't worry ;)


----------



## Emerald87

So... my ultrasound place (that costs me a fucking fortune, BTW) has a new technology. I present to you (on the following post) my beautiful bubs - who has everything I could have asked for; Colin's nose and my lips :D

I give you (BEFORE anyone else has seen, mind you)...............


----------



## Emerald87

Trying to remove pic


----------



## ..katie..

Dude, have no fears, she's already gorgeous. SERIOUSLY OH MY GOSH!!!!!

ACK october needs to get here soon because I'm dying for Kaida post-womb squee.

I never got to see patrick in 3-d us world....can you watch them move their faces and stuff? did she? did she show off for you???

EEP!


----------



## Emerald87

Heheh yeh we got action shots - she suckled, yawned and frowned - and it looked JUST like Colin's frown. Too cute! She wiggled non-stop (as she is now, and bashing my cervix mind you) and we got it all in 3D. I just watched the DVD again to get good photos of her like the above. But she does like to chew on her hands so that was a rare no-hand-infront-of-face photo. She also decided to chew her foot at one point.

I agree - October could not be here fast enough!


----------



## Emerald87

Oh!! She's 1 pound, 9 ounces i.e. 695 grams and measuring almost a week ahead. But her head is still nice and small LOL.


----------



## ..katie..

Just think...that's really close to how big lizzie was when she was born, and she's all over four pounds and getting baths and looking cute and stuff. =)


----------



## Emerald87

Kinda scary that. My sonnographer today said she's at viability size. I'm thrilled - obviously I don't want her coming early but nice to know she stands a good chance if she decides to kick her way outta there.
I keep staring at that pic and then at my belly, not believing she's in there...


----------



## ashiozz

Katie is silly, I think she only said Ty and Des because there's no Patrick squee up there to drool over too ;) your lil old man is ADORABLE. Kthx.

And Lia, I want Kesslies hair. =) Has she been sniffed by randoms lately?

Katie, I like how you're approaching the issues with Patrick. If Tyler were to EVER Pick up smoking, I would be a mess.. My gma died of lung cancer, and my father has emphysema and refuses to quit. That's how he's going to die -.- and it irritates me that AFTER watching my gramma die, he's still not willing to quit. He has now lost both of his parents, one to depression whilest he was DRUNK making dumb decisions (suicide) and the other to lung cancer, yet he won't quit abusing either substance... -.- and I already told him that I don't want to lose my parents before I'm 30 goddamn years old. My mom smokes too, and after my gramma died she did quit for a while AND she got checked for any diseases, she's actually clear for now.. but she's smoking again too. WORST HABIT EVER and if tyler EVER Touches a cigarette, I will beat him severely... -.- Not really but I will be superpissed and we will have a very long discussion. 

Fortunately, I Will not be regarded as a hypocrite when it comes to anything except underage drinking - and he will nevvvver know that ;) lmao


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Katie is silly, I think she only said Ty and Des because there's no Patrick squee up there to drool over too ;) your lil old man is ADORABLE. Kthx.
> 
> And Lia, I want Kesslies hair. =) Has she been sniffed by randoms lately?

Exactly to the Katie thing - it was a "moment" comment, not an overall one :D OMF is so damn cute and nommable.

The sniffing thing almost made me die laughing. Belly was jiggling all over the place.


----------



## Emerald87

HELLO MummybearD - I'm watching you *shifty look*


----------



## ashiozz

why do our thread stalkers never talk to us?


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> Kinda scary that. My sonnographer today said she's at viability size. I'm thrilled - obviously I don't want her coming early but nice to know she stands a good chance if she decides to kick her way outta there.
> I keep staring at that pic and then at my belly, not believing she's in there...

LOL, I did that repeatedly with Kesslie... when she was about 2.5 months old. I'd look at her, realize Ash's baby was that big when he WAS BORN and go all "Nope!" And yeah... NOPE!


----------



## Emerald87

Ash - you no say anything about my bubby :growlmad: You no like squee? :nope:


----------



## ..katie..

So I dropped Patrick today.

Okay, I didn't drop him. We were laying on the couch after he had woken up to eat, and i was burping him. And yall know how babies are like magical cuddle sleep machines...So i passed out, and I guess he was just cuddling while awake. Anyway, he decided to make an escape so I woke up to a thump. No scream or anything. And of course I panicked...tears and racing heart and sick to my stomach and whatnot. So my panicking made him panic so he finally did cry, which was kind of a relief to me, and now he's fine. His reflexes are all good, he was cooing and smiling at me earlier, he can focus just as well and he could before.
And now he has a wicked bruise showing up on the top right half of his face.


Poor thing =( =( =( We will hang out on the floor from now on.


----------



## ..katie..

Menelly said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Kinda scary that. My sonnographer today said she's at viability size. I'm thrilled - obviously I don't want her coming early but nice to know she stands a good chance if she decides to kick her way outta there.
> I keep staring at that pic and then at my belly, not believing she's in there...
> 
> LOL, I did that repeatedly with Kesslie... when she was about 2.5 months old. I'd look at her, realize Ash's baby was that big when he WAS BORN and go all "Nope!" And yeah... NOPE!Click to expand...


Show Em the sad-story face!!!!!


----------



## Menelly

..katie.. said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Kinda scary that. My sonnographer today said she's at viability size. I'm thrilled - obviously I don't want her coming early but nice to know she stands a good chance if she decides to kick her way outta there.
> I keep staring at that pic and then at my belly, not believing she's in there...
> 
> LOL, I did that repeatedly with Kesslie... when she was about 2.5 months old. I'd look at her, realize Ash's baby was that big when he WAS BORN and go all "Nope!" And yeah... NOPE!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show Em the sad-story face!!!!!Click to expand...

I did! I posted it on the page before. :)


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Ash - you no say anything about my bubby :growlmad: You no like squee? :nope:

I actually somehow MISSED Your u/s photos UNTIL I was going to sleep, I then typed a comment but my internet was on the fritz and it never got here =P

SO What I had said was "Oh jeeze, she's gorgeous and i somehow missed your U/s shot. :) <3 she's already viability size, see, she's like lizzie.. if she DOES come early she will fight, but I bet she won't and I kind of bet you'll be late (I Really hope not because I HATED being late... but we'll see) 


EEE EXCITED FOR YOU. I need to go to bed, Tyler is asleep -.-"

See. I copied and pasted because it wasnt working, with the intention to update before I went to bed, but I went to bed 0.o


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> So I dropped Patrick today.
> 
> Okay, I didn't drop him. We were laying on the couch after he had woken up to eat, and i was burping him. And yall know how babies are like magical cuddle sleep machines...So i passed out, and I guess he was just cuddling while awake. Anyway, he decided to make an escape so I woke up to a thump. No scream or anything. And of course I panicked...tears and racing heart and sick to my stomach and whatnot. So my panicking made him panic so he finally did cry, which was kind of a relief to me, and now he's fine. His reflexes are all good, he was cooing and smiling at me earlier, he can focus just as well and he could before.
> And now he has a wicked bruise showing up on the top right half of his face.
> 
> 
> Poor thing =( =( =( We will hang out on the floor from now on.


ALL BABIES make the great journey from the couch to the floor. True story. I saw my brother do it (because of my mom, and she didnt panic, she told me I did it too) ... I saw a baby I was babysitting do it (AND I was trying to hold onto him too.. 0.o I cried, he got a bump, I told his parents and they were totally fine, he didnt even cry..) .. Its initiation, or something, but they all do it I swear. lol


----------



## ashiozz

Side note on 3Ds.. I had a 3D facial ultrasound for free for Tyler, but I didn't get a 4D-- weirdness, the screen didnt show fluid movement from him, it like took the machine a minute to keep up --- Im wondering if the new technology your doc has worked faster, it looks a lil more detailed than mine did, but i love looking at my 3d still- he looks the same as it does.


----------



## gigglebox

no worries katie, babies are pretty resilient and need a few battle wounds to toughen them up.

EM--SQUEEEEEEE!!! She IS so cute already! how did that happen?! you are going to have all the boys (and maybe some girls?) knocking down your door! And that picture looks like an oil painting.

Also I am enjoying the other squee, but I get that on facebook so...join facebook, damn it Em.


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> So I dropped Patrick today.
> 
> Okay, I didn't drop him. We were laying on the couch after he had woken up to eat, and i was burping him. And yall know how babies are like magical cuddle sleep machines...So i passed out, and I guess he was just cuddling while awake. Anyway, he decided to make an escape so I woke up to a thump. No scream or anything. And of course I panicked...tears and racing heart and sick to my stomach and whatnot. So my panicking made him panic so he finally did cry, which was kind of a relief to me, and now he's fine. His reflexes are all good, he was cooing and smiling at me earlier, he can focus just as well and he could before.
> And now he has a wicked bruise showing up on the top right half of his face.
> 
> 
> Poor thing =( =( =( We will hang out on the floor from now on.

I came off a double bed onto a tape dispenser - face first. I have a scar where I hit the sharp metal part.
It happens. Rite of passage :)


----------



## ..katie..

I love you guys.


Also, "currently active users viewing this thread... ..katie, Emerald87, gigglebox, Menelly"

long time since that has happened =)

ASH! come hereeeee


----------



## Emerald87

Ash was here a minute ago when you weren't lol

Now I'm the only one here


----------



## ashiozz

oh and now im the only one viewing :(


WHY!?


----------



## gigglebox

work is stealing my valuable b&b time. someone come to my work and spit on me so i can claim to have ptsd from it and get disability.

hurry up.


----------



## ashiozz

0.o I have a normal "no spitting" policy but if you really insist, I wont be able to watch myself do it, as i find it gross to spit on people 0.o because Im weird....


----------



## ..katie..

like, harf? I can harf on you. I'd actually fly there to puke on you if you really wanted.

I'm starting the "get katie to virginia to puke on laura fund" fund.


----------



## ashiozz

Katie, our resident harfing champion... 0.o


----------



## ..katie..

it's what i do ;D


----------



## Emerald87

..katie.. said:


> like, harf? I can harf on you. I'd actually fly there to puke on you if you really wanted.
> 
> I'm starting the "get katie to virginia to puke on laura fund" fund.

Shit, I'd totally contribute to that


----------



## ashiozz

only if it gets videotaped.


----------



## Emerald87

True that

Kaida is having a quiet day. That makes me very sad.


----------



## ashiozz

aw. she had a long yesterday, with ultrasounding and all 0.o today she's all "Rest time mommy, sorry but I needs a nap"

=)


----------



## ..katie..

actually, i did notice that patrick (addison, back then) was quieter the day after the dr appts. I wonder if it was because the doppler/us machine made him tired or if it was just me getting excited. hmm.


----------



## ashiozz

I noticed the same with Tyler 0.o.. it used to scare me..


----------



## Emerald87

She's been pretty good this arvo. But OMG the Braxtons! FML I'm getting SOOOOO many and I'm suppose to be getting on a plane to South Australia tomorrow. At this rate I'm not leaving Brisbane.


----------



## Emerald87

It's 4am... up to catch a plane on...

... MY V DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

HAPPY V-DAY EMERALD AND KAIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Omg omg omg omg .. SHES SO GOING TO BE HERE IN A FEW MOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

YAY!!!!


----------



## ..katie..

Okay, so, yall know how patrick has been having leg tremors, right? Soooo they've spread to arm tremors too. And apparently, two days ago, his eyes rolled back and he went all rigid and stuff for a few seconds, then was normal again. And i'm just barely finding out about it. Im mad.
But anyway.

Em, does anything have progressive seizures? 

Another point of worry for me...
What do your guys' kids do/what did they do at two months and three weeks? Patrick hasn't rolled except for on accident, he doesn't focus well on tv, he doesn't lift his chest up off the ground, and he doesnt reach for stuff.
he does, however, smile when you smile, focus on faces, turn his head towards noises (sometimes) and he's figured out that if he kicks, his gym rattles. He also can bear weight on his legs.

??


----------



## Emerald87

Yeah progressive seizures have a few causes. I don't know what Patrick's looked like but it really sounds like focal seizures are becoming more generalized. You really need him checked out. If he's got epilepsy he'll most likely be just fine and grow out of it. But he needs a neurologist honey. 

Can you give me more details? When, where, how many, descriptions etc. Everything.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> Okay, so, yall know how patrick has been having leg tremors, right? Soooo they've spread to arm tremors too. And apparently, two days ago, his eyes rolled back and he went all rigid and stuff for a few seconds, then was normal again. And i'm just barely finding out about it. Im mad.
> But anyway.
> 
> Em, does anything have progressive seizures?
> 
> Another point of worry for me...
> What do your guys' kids do/what did they do at two months and three weeks? Patrick hasn't rolled except for on accident, he doesn't focus well on tv, he doesn't lift his chest up off the ground, and he doesnt reach for stuff.
> he does, however, smile when you smile, focus on faces, turn his head towards noises (sometimes) and he's figured out that if he kicks, his gym rattles. He also can bear weight on his legs.
> 
> ??

Tyler is 2 mos and 0 weeks, but he grabs and reaches for things, stares at the TV , doesnt roll yet but is working on it, smiles, focuses on faces, turns his head, and is also trying to grab with his feet... 0.o? But he doesnt lift his chest and he has decided he now hats tummy time 0.o


----------



## gigglebox

des was starting to smile more frequently around that time. he doesn't grab for things still. he also hates tummy time...he can lift his head but it's a struggle, what with it being so large. He only now lifts his chest a little. He is giggling more now. He cannot roll over...but he kind of shifts himself around in his pack and play somehow...he does look at the t.v. and likes faces.

i hope everything is OK with OMF :/ i'm sure he will be fine but it couldn't hurt to make an appointment.


----------



## gigglebox

..katie.. said:


> like, harf? I can harf on you. I'd actually fly there to puke on you if you really wanted.
> 
> I'm starting the "get katie to virginia to puke on laura fund" fund.

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I'll buy you a beer after. or giant diet coke. you decide.


----------



## ..katie..

i'd take both. 


When I brought up the tremors to the doctor, I was told to just log everything. As for the eyes-rolling-back thing, it happened two days before I found out about it, so I don't know any details because I guess that shit wasn't important back in the 90s or something (i had seizures as a kid, so did my brother, although his was from a vaccination.) and I dont know what it looked like. Her reasoning for not telling me instantly was "he was gone for so long that I didn't know if it was a new development."....he was gone for six days, but she does have a point.


GAHHHHHHH.


----------



## gigglebox

ok, not telling his mother ANYTHING is inexcusable...but hopefully she knows better now. sounds like it could be a genetic thing. you werido.

ok b&b, please stop exploiting the 6 legged baby photo.


----------



## ..katie..

DUDE THERE'S A SIX LEGGED BABY? Are they okay?

Also, yeah. she hasn't heard the end of it since she told me.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, six legs it says. and evidenting it's fighting for it's life.


----------



## ashiozz

:( poor six legger..


Katie, It sounds like Patrick's seizures may be genetic from yourself and if so its probably something he will grow out of.. but I would watch him and still talk to his doc, that must be terrifying..

I think Tyler seems to learn to do things rather quickly, he smiles EVERY morning and babbles to no end, he's been giggling for a while as well 0.o

..before I know it, he'll be walking, he bears A LOT of weight on his legs when stood up.. 0.o and he played with a glowstick for a while at the fireworks in his hands :) 

...clearly not a good guage for normal 2 month old milestones =/

I don't think Patrick sounds behind,with that being said. I also dont read about when they should be doing certain things, cuz, every baby is different.. my brother walked at 6 mos, im not sure he ever crawled, I DIDNT crawl, I crab walked, sooooooo i would not be shocked if Ty skipped crawling.


----------



## gigglebox

gigglebox said:


> Yes, six legs it says. and evidenting it's fighting for it's life.

i just realized i put "evidenting" instead of evidently.

spirochetes again. they like poor spelling and grammar. we (work wife and i) have named the lead spirochete "jorge".


----------



## ashiozz

Jorge, spelled with a J, eh? I like his style. How is your lyme disease doing these days?


----------



## Emerald87

I didn't crawl either. And I didn't walk until 18 months. I consider myself reasonably normal-ish now lol


----------



## ashiozz

interesting, Emerald, neither of us crawled, did anyone else here not crawl!?


----------



## ..katie..

I crawled. My niece, Zoey, walked before she crawled...she played with other little kids and evidently got pissed off that they were crawling while she was walking, and was very determined to figure out how to crawl. It was WAY cool to watch her little brain a-working.


HI JORGE!


----------



## gigglebox

Well, it's pronounced, "hor hay", because he's a mexican spirochete for some reason.

I don't know about my crawling...


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I crawled. My niece, Zoey, walked before she crawled...she played with other little kids and evidently got pissed off that they were crawling while she was walking, and was very determined to figure out how to crawl. It was WAY cool to watch her little brain a-working.
> 
> 
> HI JORGE!

I think it is cute she got upset that they crawled and she only walked, you'd think they'd all be jealous of her super awesome walking ability.. lmao.. =) Kids.. kids are cute lil creatures.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald....you there? *worried*


----------



## Emerald87

I'm in the outback. My hands have broken out in a severe rash from the water. In counting the hours until I get on the plane tomorrow night. Why we had to fly out at night I don't know :(


----------



## Emerald87

The red dirt and shrubs you see on TV... I'm living it.


----------



## ..katie..

oh dear god that's awful O_O


----------



## ashiozz

0.o well at least we know you havent been eaten by a kangaroo, is the rash an alergic reaction.. ? you're not dying right?


----------



## Emerald87

Lol! Seems like an allergy rash. I was blaming the water but my FIL pointed out that I did pet some birds a couple of days so. But since I haven't touched them since then I'm doubting it was the birds. Hope they haven't diseased me :-/


----------



## gigglebox

ugh i wouldn't wish itchy on anyone. sorry about your rash.

do you get mosquitos there? is that a stupid question? did we already have this conversation?

did i tell you all that hubs has skeeter syndrome and yes, that's a real thing?


----------



## ashiozz

skeeter syndrome? Oh Dr. Google answered that question for me. Wow.

You're probably fine, I guess it could be something in the water, I hope it does go away. Can you use benadryl cream?


----------



## Emerald87

Lol nope haven't had that conversation before - we have shit loads of mosquitoes. They kept me in a job before medicine lol. Although I only researched one batch of Australian blood, most was from Myanmar and other Asian countries.
Skeeter syndrome? That would be awful!!! It's bad enough when you gave a regular reaction to bites. What does he use for relief? 1% hydrocortisone cream would be helpful for speeding up relief.
My hands should recover when I get home very late tonight and take a shower. I'll put some topical cream on tonight. If it gets into my system it'll just mature Kaida's lungs ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I realized, youre like 2.5 weeks from third tri! how does it feel!?


----------



## Emerald87

Really? 2ish weeks? Cool!! I've lost track of time. I'm just living day by day trying not to get eaten by kangaroos or murdered by serial killers (the first Australian serial killers came from SA and I can see why - nothing to do and lots of red dirt to bury bodies).
9 days until double digits. That excites me too.
My PTL fears have reduced and moved onto fetal movement worries. She's quiet cuz she's having her 24-28 week growth spurt and sleeping heaps. *sigh* there's always something... lol


----------



## Emerald87

Oh and now she's decided she'll only do big kicks for daddy yet before she wouldn't move when he came near.
Women!!


----------



## ashiozz

aww shes already a daddy's girl =).. yeah, third tri draws near 0.o we've known you forevvvver now. I hope you have a safe trip home =) im sure shes just sleeping tns so try not to worry too bad =)


----------



## Emerald87

I attacked her with the doppler yesterday and she kicked the crap out of it. If I wasn't holding it she would have sent the machine across the room!


----------



## Emerald87

6 hours until the flight :-(


----------



## ashiozz

LOL i used to put stuff on my tummy to watch ty kick it away.... thoooosse were the days :(


----------



## Emerald87

She's not quite big enough to do that on a regular basis yet.

How's Sarah?


----------



## ashiozz

lizzie is 4lbs 12 oz working on feeding and close to coming home i believe =)


----------



## Emerald87

She's exploded in growing!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow that's so fantastic!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

I'M ESCAPING!!!!!!!! Half an hour until the fight. Woot Woot!!!

Got a 2hr stop over so chat to you then :)


----------



## Emerald87

HOME HOME HOME HOME woot woot!!!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## ashiozz

YAY!! Im glad you made it home safe. Kiss the ground, you know you wanna ;)


How is Kaida today?? I cannot believe how close to 3rd tri you are 0.o and to think - we met you whilest you were CRASHING third tri, now you will be really posting in there. does it scare you..? Third tri scared me... a lot..


----------



## gigglebox

it scared me too! well mostly when i was kind of in that inbetween stage. where i was over talking about GD testing, but wasn't ready for birthing plans. i feel like there's a lot of limbo land in pregnancy forums, naww mean? 

recently i've been having a lot of feelings about missing being pregnant. then i remember the sucky times and i'm ok with not doing it again...i'll just live vicariously though my pregnant coworkers. also the thought of having a second one while already having a child running around doesn't seem like my ideal situation...i feel like the first one gives you all the chances to suck up the pregnancy stuff, where as later you've got that extra life running around to think about. does that make sense?

i'm rambling again.


----------



## ashiozz

Laura, I love your rambling, you actually remind me a lot of my best friend back at home.


I misses her.

anyways, yeah I agree, I don't think I could deal with pregnancy again already having a child running around, maybe when he's like five and more self sufficient, but not right now. I know I made things harder for my mom and I was 3 while she was pregnant, ALTHOUGH, once the doc told me she cannot pick me up anymore while pregnant because it hurts her (she was bleeding because of it) I became pretty easy going/self sufficient really fast. So I mean, it kind of depends on the kids abilities and real needs. I've always been kind of independent though and Tyler seems to have that, also.

I still dont think I'll be doing it again. I LOVE Tyler. I have this awkward feeling that the next won't mean as much to me... I mean, I went through A LOT with Tyler to bring him into this world.. the next one will be "much easier" in everyones words and really I feel like Ty and I have a really unique bond already, so I wouldn't feel right bringing another in 0.o IDK if that's weird.

There's TONS of limbo in pregnancy, at one point, Katie and I both admitted to each other that we felt done with third tri after GD testing was done and all we were doing at that point was waiting. I never had a birth plan, Im glad too, because it didn't go as I expected in the very least anyways =/..
So I felt.. bored.. with pregnancy..if that makes sense... 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

Yeah I have to book my GTT. I have a birth plan. It says:

Colin is not allowed to leave
No pethidine

That's it. They can go their hardest with whatever else lol. I'm not keen on vacuum or forceps though.

Lots of limbo. But it's been a waiting game the whole time so that's nothing new. Before the baby arrives I have to:
Clean the car 
Sell the car
Buy a new car
Order cot
Clean out spare room
Paint
Turn it into a nursery
Have a baby shower
Clean and prepare the rest of the house
Make my birth announcements
Plus heaps of other shit


----------



## Emerald87

I've only got another 15 weeks if she plans to come on time and I need Colin's help for most of that meaning we can only work on it on weekends.


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> Yeah I have to book my GTT. I have a birth plan. It says:
> 
> Colin is not allowed to leave
> No pethidine
> 
> That's it. They can go their hardest with whatever else lol. I'm not keen on vacuum or forceps though.
> 
> Lots of limbo. But it's been a waiting game the whole time so that's nothing new. Before the baby arrives I have to:
> Clean the car
> Sell the car
> Buy a new car
> Order cot
> Clean out spare room
> Paint
> Turn it into a nursery
> Have a baby shower
> Clean and prepare the rest of the house
> Make my birth announcements
> Plus heaps of other shit

I told mitch he wasnt allowed to leave. He left twice, one time while I had an oxygen mask on to get Tylers heart rate back up, both on his mothers advice, I was a little pissed the second time (that's when I had the oxygen mask) AND THEN she tried to send him home after tyler came for sleep. REALLY? Really. She was the woman complaining that his dad missed all of both of her labors and she's telling her son to leave..? I was slightly infuriated .. Im surprised I didn't write about that in my birth story... 

Emerald it'll all come together :) .. As much as I hauled ass to get my nursery done, hes still not yet sleeping in it (I have to get my new camera from the damn company that makes his monitor. 2-4 weeks, they should have mine by tomorrow) ... ><


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald87 said:


> I've only got another 15 weeks if she plans to come on time and I need Colin's help for most of that meaning we can only work on it on weekends.

This was the big issue I had too, I would be up ALL WEEKEND LONG, I mean like, Id work on his nursery for 12-14 hours straight sometimes.. 0.o and mitch would be sleeping through a lot of it after doing little bits I needed his help on -.- But it got done :) It'll work out!


----------



## Emerald87

25 weeks today. Finally starting to enjoy things a bit more.

Her limbs are starting to get so strong I can feel individual arms and legs pushing against my hands. I get lonely when she sleeps these days lol.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm finally working on my nursery theme. We get rid of the big bed in there this weekend which will free up lots of room. Ebay will get a huge work out too. I have to vacuum and wash today. Mother will be up tomorrow night and she's still insisting she can't come to the shower so I sent her an angry text telling her to save up for it because it means a lot to me.

I'm going to draw up some sketches today on how the nursery walls will be painted. Then I have to pick colours. I'm a graphite artist so paint is a huge change for me. Ash, any tips would be appreciated more than you know.


----------



## ashiozz

What are you planning to do as far as the walls? and are your walls texture or flat?? Also what color are they now and when is the last time they were painted?


----------



## ashiozz

ALSO: I joined the Mirena IUD club. YAY 

Insertion was nothin, really, the people who say it is painful have thrown me for a loop 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> What are you planning to do as far as the walls? and are your walls texture or flat?? Also what color are they now and when is the last time they were painted?

I'm painting murals - characters from the legend of Zelda. Background will be grass, hills and sky.
Walls are textured - sort of. Just the plaster texture.
They're light blue/green - uber horrible! Painted 21 years ago when the place was built haha. We're going to sun soap them clean and do a gray base paint first. We're awesome large scale painters (we did a feature wall in the lounge room) I'm just stuck on the small things. Like how do I cut in the background next to the characters? How can I get texture and shadow on the characters (which is uber easy with graphite)? What sort of paint do I use on the small things? Etc.

Congrats on the IUD club. I'll be joining you guys after mine is born. May not be technically able to have kids but hey, Kaida exists so I'm not taking chances.


----------



## ashiozz

I used a projector, so my image was done on the computer first, and then projected onto the wall and then traced, i traced where i saw shadowing, the only way you can realy make shadowing look right is to blend paints til you get the right tone, but drawing it on the wall WHERE it needed shaded made it easier. Yeah, I was definitely going to say to prime it first, I used white primer, it took 3 coats to cover the horrible purple my room originally was... 

I painted the base color after that, but my background wasn't complex, just grey, I do know i had issues with the moon and Jack, and the only advice I really have for that, is patience and a SMALL paintbrush for the edges with a nice pointy tip. You want it to be clear where the character starts and where the background ends, and you dont want either spilling onto one another, you will have to do some touch up before it is perfect.. Luckily for me, NBC wasn't ever PERFECTLY drawn, which gave me SOME slack but not a lot.

Youre not doing stripes so the texture isnt a big deal, but if you do any lines that you're taping off, since there is texture, theres a technique to seal the tape before you paint them, so that they come out crisp.

As for paint, And what to use, If the wall is exposed to a lot of sunlight, everything I read online said to use expensive high quality acrylic. Since my wall isn't exposed to sunlight, I surprisingly just used the cheap acrylics you get at the art store in plastic containers, after they are painted, you need varnish in whatever finish your paint is, mine was Satin so I got satin varnish, its shininess matches the wall and it is protected, also.

I hiiiighly recommend drawing out your design either on paper first or the computer and getting it projected onto the wall. My projector was a cheap crappy one from Walmart, but it did what I needed and it worked pretty well for the purpose.


----------



## ashiozz

also with the shading/blending, I used a nonpointy brush for the shading i did on the gate in the mural I did.. 

it was kind of a round one, but a small one and i kind of just blended my shade into the other paint with it 0.o It took a while to learn and get it right, but you come up with your own techniques as you go.


----------



## Emerald87

You are an absolute LEGEND. I didn't even think of the projector, I was just going to draw it. BUT we actually do own a projector, which use to be our old TV. It's going to come in handy again! Yay!

Yeh I will be drawing first to map out the basics but my final will be computer rendered using actual stock images from the official game. I want things as close to the actual pictures as possible. Then I'll project that.
Colin had the nerve to suggest I do chibi versions of the characters i.e. not look like the actual thing. I almost slapped him for his treason! LOL. If it doesn't look like the actual thing I may as well be painting random ducks on there.

Had no idea about the varnish, I'll remember that!! Ours will end up being satin too.
I'm going to get stocked up on good brushes etc. The pain should be just basic because it won't be getting direct sunlight.


However I'm having a nervous afternoon and it's making me not want to work on the nursery. I stupidly decided to read some horror stories which has got me concerned again. I have no idea why I do this to myself... I just have moments of clicking without thinking.
I'm going to pull myself together, do the washing up, vacuum and get onto drawing. I can do this.


----------



## ashiozz

you CAN do it. :) Im glad you have a decent projector, mine kind of sucked >< but clearly it still worked because his mural looks awesome.

We used a pic we found on the computer and changed some things, he measured the wall and made the image the right size so that we could get it projected on the wall, I had to move our tiny projector ONCE and match everything up >< 

But yeah, thats my biggest tips right there :) Some of the colors, I used sample wall paints, like, the moon, is a sample wall paint, those are cheap, you dont need a whole lot, and I was able to get the right color ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Anyways enough of my panic-y-ness - how are Tyler and Mitch?


LIA I SEE YOU!!! How are you my lovely?


----------



## ashiozz

I, Too, See Lia. <3 you Lia!

Tyler is doing good.. Photo from today: 


He has been STTN .. so last night he slept from 11:30-6:15 and played from then until 7:45 and passed out as seen above. lmao 

He is doing AWESOME. We got him to play in jumperoo today and he actually giggled a little which is new in there =) 

Mitch is ok, He was really awesome to have during my Mirena insertion, he held my hand the whole time =) and he was surprised afterward when I said "THATS IT!? That's what people called painful!?" lmao -- apparently my cervix is desensitized or something... but hes doing well =)

Cept he scared tyler last night, by putting his hands up and saying RARRRRR.. yeah 0.o good times.


----------



## Emerald87

He's looking far more proportional these days :D

LOL don't you love how men wanna rough and tumble and end up scaring a _2 month old_.

Your cervix isn't desensitised - it's made of steel; remember?


----------



## ashiozz

This is true, but it used to be that I was in pain if they even touched it

He has been pretty proportional for a while, thats actually a compliment he gets 0.o lmao IDK why?

But he is looking cuter and cuter daily.. looking at newborn pics makes me wonder if he can really be the same baby.. 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

No. I'm sorry. He was a damn cute "newborn" (I put newborn in quotations due to sheer size ;))


----------



## Emerald87

My child is wiggling. And it feels strange.


----------



## ashiozz

NEWS FROM SARAH!: Big news: Lizzie did it! 5 lbs 0.6 oz! Still working on feedings and no As and Bs :) She is down to 1/2 liter on her oxygen and doing well on it :)


----------



## Emerald87

Wow!!! That's wonderful news!!! Thanks for the update :D

She'd almost be term now wouldn't she?


----------



## ashiozz

I know Sarah was due in Aug but I cant remember what day, but yes! lol and Lizzie grows superfast 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

I still haven't moved from this chair. The washing is done and I have to put on another load and the washing up it still sitting there.

Did I mention I haven't even put on pants? LOL


----------



## ashiozz

IDK if this will work for you, but theres a video https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=115502765260916

Of Tyler in his jumperoo ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Didn't work :( but thanks though; I'll try signing in with my stalker account and re-trying ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Nup apparently my stalking account isn't good enough ;)

Hey, what time is it there?


----------



## ashiozz

10:30 PM Wednesday night. >< I wish i could embed FB Videos on here to share, hes a friends only acct, but he has lots of videos and stuff :)


----------



## ashiozz

pants? Psh who wears those.. EHHH I was going through pics of when Tyler was born, I came out of the hospital weighing more than I went in, I LOOKED HUGE >< omg. Thank god I dropped 30 of the 40 i gained superfast. I have 8-10 more that WONT COME OFF. ><


----------



## ..katie..

Hi Em!


----------



## Emerald87

HELLO LOVELY!! :) How are you and the gorgeous young man going?


----------



## Emerald87

OK, washing up done, another load of shirts put on. Now to clean up the loungeroom floor and vacuum. I don't wanna though. I'm feeling round and paranoid and cleaning up doesn't exactly help that situation... :coffee:


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> pants? Psh who wears those.. EHHH I was going through pics of when Tyler was born, I came out of the hospital weighing more than I went in, I LOOKED HUGE >< omg. Thank god I dropped 30 of the 40 i gained superfast. I have 8-10 more that WONT COME OFF. ><

WOW that's quick weight loss; I hope I do that well. So far I'm up ~3kg from my preg-preg weight (6lb I think??) but overall I've gained about 6kg due to the 1st tri massive drop I had. I've eaten WAAAAY too much in the last week. I need to slow down with the gain or I'm going to end up a bigger whale that I can fathom.
When did you guys get stretch marks (if you got them, that is)? And where?


----------



## ashiozz

I started getting the early, i think i was in the middle of second tri, and theyre ALL OVER my tummy region, i got more from the surgery for the csection too, my skin doesnt stretch well. I have them on my tummy and my side. thats it.. but its enough to tell you my tummy is wrecked.

It WAS a fast loss cuz it all went down within 3 weeks but since then i have weight i cant get rid of :(


----------



## Emerald87

Damn, c-sec stretch marks? Didn't even think of that!! So far I'm in the clear but I'm watching very carefully and Colin has been moisturising my belly; even if it's just placebo at least I feel like I'm doing something.
I know she's not cooked, but I want my baby (thus, essentially, I don't want her out _yet_). I wanna be 37 weeks and doing all the fun stuff to induce labour like chilli and sex and pineapple lol.


----------



## ..katie..

EPO makes your hoohoo smell like pottery clay.

But you knew that from a couple months ago.

Oh my gosh, I cant believe how much time flies...a few months ago, ash and I were taking bets on who was going to be pregnant longer, you were BARELY pregnant, now you're damn near to where we were when the thread started.

HOLY COWWWWWWW


I'm all teary eyed, dammmn


----------



## ashiozz

Emerald, I tried EVERYTHING, I think I documented it all here so you probably read it all, pineapple, you have to eat 6 whole ones, by one my lips burned like hell.. i wouldnt advise it, but none of it worked for me.


THE CAKE IS A LIE.


----------



## Emerald87

Time flies? Hells no, sorry Katie, can't agree there ;) I feel like I've been pregnant for years and I'm barely half way through lol.

Somehow though, your babies are getting big and strong and awesome yet I feel like nothing has happened for me. Hard to explain - I'm sure you get what I mean though.

LOL Ash, yeh I know the cake is a lie but at least I could be doing _something _to make things move along. At the moment I'm taking every precaution to keep her IN there like resting, taking magnesium for my killer contractions and avoiding pineapple juice _just in case_.

I remember ages ago you guys told me of the transitions in midset I would have

First tri - Miscarriage *check*
Second tri - Abnormalities and premature birth *check*
Third tri - Premature birth and labour complications - not even there yet and *check*

I must say though, I've been having just as many good days as bad recently which is a nice change from constant stress and worry.

My current concern? My baby is kicking so strong that she's going to detach her own placenta ;) Yep - I'm that fucking insane.


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO!! Tyler never was a real violent kicker 0.o oddly, but probably because he was squished :) YEs, I see you have gone through all the fears, next is still birt hand thne when shes out safe, SIDS -.- motherhood.


----------



## ashiozz

im typing with one asleep hand...


----------



## Emerald87

You should get some sleep; I'll talk to you tomorrow!

xxxooo

Katie - still waiting for Patrick news!! How goes his seizures? Do you have squee?


----------



## ashiozz

I tried to sleep last night. last night was bad. Thank god mitch is here. I fell asleep around 2 because of storms, I Guess at 3 Tyler woke up and was screaming, I didnt hear him AT ALL I woke up to Mitch feeding him, he told me he also tried to wake me up.. but sometimes, esp if its storming, i have to tune everything out to go to sleep so Im thinking I was so heavily asleep, that Tylers screaming didnt wake me up.. USUALLY, he shuffles and thats enough to wake me up. Mommy Fail. Daddy saved the day.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Time flies? Hells no, sorry Katie, can't agree there ;) I feel like I've been pregnant for years and I'm barely half way through lol.
> 
> Somehow though, your babies are getting big and strong and awesome yet I feel like nothing has happened for me. Hard to explain - I'm sure you get what I mean though.
> 
> LOL Ash, yeh I know the cake is a lie but at least I could be doing _something _to make things move along. At the moment I'm taking every precaution to keep her IN there like resting, taking magnesium for my killer contractions and avoiding pineapple juice _just in case_.
> 
> I remember ages ago you guys told me of the transitions in midset I would have
> 
> First tri - Miscarriage *check*
> Second tri - Abnormalities and premature birth *check*
> Third tri - Premature birth and labour complications - not even there yet and *check*
> 
> I must say though, I've been having just as many good days as bad recently which is a nice change from constant stress and worry.
> 
> My current concern? My baby is kicking so strong that she's going to detach her own placenta ;) Yep - I'm that fucking insane.



I actually thought the same thing. Later on, when I wasn't worried that ze baby would come early, i worried that s/he'd poke a hole in my ___insertorganhere___

As you get closer to your due date, stillbirth will be a big freak out, too. That's the one that really got me. I was afraid to even mention my fear of it, for fear that announcing the fear would make it so.

Yeah, pregnancy makes you insane.


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> You should get some sleep; I'll talk to you tomorrow!
> 
> xxxooo
> 
> Katie - still waiting for Patrick news!! How goes his seizures? Do you have squee?


He's only had one reported leg spasm (it was with me) since my last big freak out about it. He's also turned into a TV junkie. He'll sit there and talk to Peppa Pig and just be happy as a clam. It's like "hey, talk to ME! I'm here! In real life! PATRICK!!!!"

He likes being sang to...not soft lullabies, but like hard, theatrical singing. I sang all of Bohemian Rhapsody at him, a cappela, full sound effects and all, and he LOVED it. He also starts cooing along. Pretty cool.

He FINALLY has started reaching for stuff. Makes me feel a lot better.

With all of the mosquitos out and about, I have yet to see a bite on him. I, on the other hand, look like the personification of a bite... I may as well just give up on anything but long sleeves and jeans now. Fuckin' bugs.

OHHHHHHH and he's developed this new yell he makes that is completely seperate from the i'm hungry/sad/lonely/cold/hot/etc yells. this one is the same noise a young toddler makes when throwing a fit. High pitched and translates into big-people-speak as "I AM ANGRY AND I'M GOING TO HAVE A COW OVER IT"

I wasn't aware infants could be bratty. He doesn't do it a lot, but sometimes....grr. It happens if you stop blowing on his tummy, take him away from the tv, or won't give him your food.

YEAHHHH.

But other than the new scream, he's been very happy and bubbly and talkative and generally just a cheerful baby.


In other news, I now work five days a week instead of four =(


----------



## ..katie..

ashiozz said:


> I tried to sleep last night. last night was bad. Thank god mitch is here. I fell asleep around 2 because of storms, I Guess at 3 Tyler woke up and was screaming, I didnt hear him AT ALL I woke up to Mitch feeding him, he told me he also tried to wake me up.. but sometimes, esp if its storming, i have to tune everything out to go to sleep so Im thinking I was so heavily asleep, that Tylers screaming didnt wake me up.. USUALLY, he shuffles and thats enough to wake me up. Mommy Fail. Daddy saved the day.

I've slept through Patrick screaming before. my mother woke me up all panicking, because apparently this was loud and I wasn't even stirring a little bit...she thought i'd died lol


----------



## ashiozz

yeah apparently Tyler was loud too, i had no clue.. I woke up to Mitch feeding him and I felt terrible.. Mitch thinks its the hormones and my body adjusting because I had so much of an issue getting to sleep, that I had to strip down and sleep naked, like, my pajamas were bothering me 0.o

weird. I feel better knowing im not the only one who has done that, though.

and stillbirth was a huge fear of mine too and it got worse in the hospital with his heart rate drops 0.o better during c-sec, because i knew hed come out okay at that point, he screamed before he was all the way out.


----------



## Emerald87

Still birth already scares me and makes me cry. I kick count constantly. Yesterday she went into an extremely deep sleep after wiggling non stop ALL DAY and I couldn't wake her, even poking hard. I was almost in tears but collected myself and gave her time to nap. She didn't let me sleep last night. She just doesn't stop wiggling.


----------



## Emerald87

It's page 777. What do I win?


----------



## ashiozz

Im so drained I have no smartass answer. I just wanted to add my two cents. Kick counting is good, but toward the end they kick less 0.o i was always freaked out in the end about tyler but he came out fine..


----------



## Emerald87

Patrick likes Queen. Patrick gets top prize.

Ash, don't feel bad at all. Just feel proud that Mitch stepped up when needed. Good man.


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler seems to like alternative music as well, he is a big fan of the killers 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

Awesome!!!! Uber cool infants FTW. I'm gong to play some Queen, metallica and queens of the stone age to her today. Maybe she'll actually sleep. Her schedule is stuffed - I usually get big kicks at 11.30am 5pm and 11pm. With her wiggling constantly I'm not getting that pattern. Grrr. I want my big kicks!!!

Well, I'm leaking enough now to stain my bras and have my nipples stick to the bed when I sleep. Me thinks it's breast pad time :-/ I thought I wouldn't need pads during pregnancy ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I never needed them, even after :( My boobs fail..


...*passes my breastpads through the monitor*


----------



## Emerald87

Lol did it work? Cuz no breast pads are appearing through my phone :p


----------



## ashiozz

damn, no theyre still here :( and i dont need em.. lmao


----------



## ashiozz

Tyler was more awake today for playtime :


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> It's page 777. What do I win?

A page 778 =D


----------



## ..katie..

I leaked since late first trimester. SUCKED.

Small hint here...pantyliners cut it half are more comforable, work better, and MUCH cheaper than breast pads.


----------



## ashiozz

..katie.. said:


> I leaked since late first trimester. SUCKED.
> 
> Small hint here...pantyliners cut it half are more comforable, work better, and MUCH cheaper than breast pads.

!! That is a hint my mom told me while I was pregnant but I totalllly forgot about it.. because I didn't need to use it 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

Kaida had her first hiccups tonight

Sleep time :)


----------



## ashiozz

youre lucky thats the first hiccup -.- ty had them for flipping ever all the time, and after birth, he was the same way the first few weeks 0.o

=)


----------



## Emerald87

Sign of healthy lungs and central nervous system :)

Glad Tyler had them so frequently. Of course I Googled for mechanism etc. For my curiosity and came across sources that suggested it can mean cord compression. Now hiccups I've been looking forward to forever so that ruined my utter excitement. Your comment helps me relax about it more.

F'ing Google...


----------



## ashiozz

i read all that too but my cord was checked during his many ultrasounds an was allllways a-okay - i just had a hiccupy baby :)


----------



## Emerald87

It's been fine with my scans too but haven't had a scan since she started I.e. yesterday lol


----------



## ashiozz

Dr. Google tells horror stories about everything. 

I Found a page on facebook of people wanting to sue Mirena because their IUD caused side effects/issues.. There were 116 people that liked it, But thats 116 out of how many thousands of mirena users? See.. I don't like Dr. Google because of things like that.


----------



## Emerald87

Every single medical procedures have risk :)


----------



## ashiozz

True dat, people dont seem to realize it, but it is verrry true. 

And also, her hiccups are fine. promise. Ty got hiccups four times during labor, hes fine.


----------



## Emerald87

Lol that's funny, you're screaming, he's too cute hicupping. I'm not too concerned :) I know her CNS is very developed now and since she's practicing breathing she'll have good lungs.


----------



## ashiozz

Yes.. Tyler has amazing lungs. Oh so we had a doctors appt today and he is doing great, hes in the 95-98th percentile in everything, very proportionate says the doc, just big, but hes 15.25 inches long and 25 lbs 11 oz.

He got shots and he hated them

-.- hes ahead developmentally.. but i have been told to force lots of tummy time upon him because he hates it, so even if hes screaming, im to let him lay there for 5-10 mins at a time for 5-6 times a day....


----------



## Emerald87

A bit of a strange post. Mum is up visiting at the moment - she just got a call. She has a mare (lady horse), one of my favourite horses, who was sent to stud and was pregnant. She was due on the same day as my first that I lost.
Well hers was born preemie today and it died. I don't know why but that hurt so bad. It just brought up the pain of my lost one again - like, I wanted it to live because at least one of us made it. It was a little colt (boy). Makes me wonder if mine was a boy.
I'm stressed and upset this weekend (in-laws and mother up at the same time isn't a good combo) and Kaida knows it. She was so quiet yesterday that I ended up at the hospital in a panic attack wondering why she hadn't kicked all day - they stuck the monitor on and she kept moving away from it. I preferred to look stupid than the alternative.


----------



## ashiozz

Omg :( I am sorry about the horse, and I could see why that would bring back all those memories. Losses are so hard.. I've never had to deal with one , but I am not sure I would have the strength you've had to just go on with trying again so quick, I think you're REALLY tough for that =)

I am also glad she moved during the hospital, but I am sure theyd rather you come in if you are worried than not to, and its also nice to be able to keep you at ease :).. so Im sure they didn't think you looked stupid, I am sure they get that all the time, I almost felt like going in a few times but as soon as i'd get ready to say "LETS GO" he would move.. silly spawn.. 

I hope things get a bit better for you soon :(


----------



## Emerald87

Ok... so when did it hit you guys that "holy hell, I'm having a baby"? I semi realised tonight and its taking a lot of effort not to freak out!! Hehe


----------



## ashiozz

3rd tri.. when I was less worried about losing him before labor is SUPPOSED to happen 0.o
and just knowing that when he does come out his shot at survival would be pretty awesome even if he WAS going to be early, yeah, about then I thought "OMG sealed deal, this baby IS going to come, and I AM going to be a mommy -- what the hell!? 

lmao.. Don't freak, It's all going to be totally worth it :)


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> Ok... so when did it hit you guys that "holy hell, I'm having a baby"? I semi realised tonight and its taking a lot of effort not to freak out!! Hehe

A week after he came out.


----------



## Emerald87

LOL that's funny.

I'm tired. My mother and brother are stressing me out. I'm having non-stop BHs. I'm hoping with a bit of water and relaxation they'll go away - and when I say "they" I mean my family and my BHs.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh, and BTW, Mum's excuse for not coming to my shower has now graduated to "I'm busy"...


----------



## ..katie..

punch her in the throat


----------



## ashiozz

spork... that is the answer.


----------



## Emerald87

Double digits!!!

Ack I didn't sleep. The kid kicked non stop which induced constant BHs. I was in a state of constant contraction all night. Then I threw up in my mouth twice. Is this reflux? It's painless, no nausea. Just suddenly projectile vomiting.


----------



## ashiozz

Thats kind of how reflux happens for me, i never feel it in my tummy til i taste it in my throat but it tastes kind of acidy?


----------



## Emerald87

Just tastes like chunky spew to me lol


----------



## Emerald87

I called the midwives at the hospital for some advice to see if they want to see me due to these BHs. Turns out they would have wanted to see me last night lol. They said if they get as bad as they were last night that I need to get up there immediately - bah! Whoops. I just figured it was my uterus just playing up. I should have clued in when the magnesium didn't help :-/


----------



## ashiozz

uh yeah i would have gone in last night too, but at least at THIS point, she has a good shot of survival no matter what :) KAIDA IS REALLY GOING TO EXIST!!! *happy dance for you* ... but keep her, please, for at least 11 more weeks ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Lol you take that up with her, she seems to be the one who decides if she stays in there or not ;)
I've only had about 7 contractions today (and it's almost midday) which is good. So they've decreased. I just hope they haven't changed my cervix... :-/ I might have a check in the shower.
She's much less wiggly today - can't blame her; she wiggled the equivalent of running a marathon yesterday. Colin was in fits of laughter because she just wouldn't stop. Why can't she be consistent? I couple of days ago I was at the hospital since she didn't move. Then she didn't NOT move. Now she's sorta moving. ACK!


----------



## ashiozz

they have phases.. lmao .. I remember id panic one day that hes not moving enough, the next id feel like he just had a dance party in there 0.o .. BABIES gosh. Hmm you ccan reach yours? My cervix is way freakish high, even not pregnant 0.o im a freakkk


----------



## Emerald87

Lol uber high cervix of steel!! Yeh I should be able to reach mine, I haven't really had trouble reaching yet, before or during pregnancy.


----------



## ashiozz

lucky. Mine is like... in there.. like.. so in there i got told theres no way ill be able to check my mirena strings so if i suspect its out of place I can go in and they'll use a speculum to check. lmao


----------



## Emerald87

Yay for medical intervention! lol

Well, cervix is very high, posterior facing, soft and closed. Happy days all around. Hopefully it's not internally funnelling. Oh well, she's almost 26 weeks (and measuring ahead) so if something does happen they can stop it progressing and/or save her. It's quite a relief.

She's gone back to wiggling like crazy :)


----------



## gigglebox

I miss wiggle baby on the inside. Oh well. Congrats though! That is so exciting that you are so close to the end of being pregnant! Are you getting super uncomfortable yet? Like, hard to sleep at night, etc.? It is only a matter of time now that you will be on here telling us all how miserable you are from lack of sleep lol

I wanted to let you guys know...remember my kind of crazy grandma who tried to kill herself a little while back? She died today. She was done so I think ultimately it is the best scenario but still sad. My mom is upset she wasn't there when she passed, hopefully she will feel better about that later.

other stuff...ash just how high is that cervix?! Maybe it was just super high that day? Have you been able to reach it before?


----------



## ashiozz

Ive never been able to reach mine, nor has mitch or my doctor.. ever... and people have tried hard core, unless i put my hands under my lower back and push upward its not at all possible to feel it, and that only works sometimes =/

im not sure why my cervix is how it is, but it really doesnt move much lower and its always pretty in there.


----------



## bumpbear

Oh my, 782 pages? That must be some kind of record. And you guys must know each other's life stories, minute by minute! x


----------



## Emerald87

I didn't sleep because I bled. And lost some plug.

I called the hospital and she said "oh that just sounds like your show *all cheery* how far along are you?"

"26 weeks"

* silence *

* her voice changes to "oh fuck" mode * "hrm that's a bit early"

We talked for a while, lucky I got that OB appointment for today at the last minute yesterday. She said I should come in if I get fresh blood or if I'm worried about baby's movements.

I haven't slept. Appointment at midday. I refused to be dismissed. There will be tears.


----------



## ashiozz

OMG!! em i hope its all ok :( keep us updated <3333


and bumpbrear, we totally do ;) ... whats yours??? lol


----------



## ashiozz

bear.... rather.. im typing with a baby in one arm


----------



## ashiozz

also now that im not in a super rush, laurrrraaa i am sorry for your loss and i hope your mom is ok :( ... <3333


----------



## Emerald87

Sorry to hear about your loss, Laura :( No matter what the circumstances, a loss is NEVER easy

Appointment in half an hour. Leaving to go to it now. I'll keep you guys updated.

Oh, and Laura, I don't sleep. If my hips aren't aching, my shoulders are dislocating or I'm throwing up in my mouth. Colin built me a sleeping area last night consisting of a double layer of blankets over our already super-soft mattress and a fort of pillows to keep me on an incline because I kept crying that I don't sleep. Sweet man.

Eghhhhh... I'm nervous.


----------



## Emerald87

Got a lovely OBs/Gynae - clearly the industry hasn't crushed her soul yet lol.

She didn't like the sounds of my symptoms so she speculumed me - I'm still bleeding from the uterus or cervix (no obvious erosion on cervix but blood coming out). I have a cervix scan at 3.30 and if it's shortened or opened at all she's immediately admitting me for steroid shots. I'm calmly biding my time until then :)


----------



## ashiozz

i bled a little from the cervix in first tri, or maybe second tri, idk, it was before v-day and i freaked out, turns out i broke a blood vessel but mine wasnt near as bad as yours sounds =/

stay calm though, kaida will be ok no matter what =)


----------



## Menelly

Ack! That's scary Em! Ashi alerted us all viva via Facebook to come give you cyber hugs. Please let us know how everything is going... Fingers crossed little Kaida stays put!

Laura hon... Sorry about your Nana. I hope she is at peace now.


----------



## gigglebox

thanks ladies :hugs:

Em, I am SO sorry you have to go through that! I hope it's just something minor and that you don't have to be admitted...but if the worst case happens, it's great she's so far along and measuring so far ahead. now, if you had FAAACCCEEEBOOOOK, you could talk to all of us, including Sarah, who was in your shoes not too long ago.

I swear, our baby vibes are too strong. Collectively, we cause things to happen...fortunately they turn out OK :D


----------



## ..katie..

<3


----------



## ashiozz

Laura is right, things DO End up okay to all the ladies here, so no matter what Kaida is going to be fine!! So will you! So be strong :) It'll be okay!! <3333


----------



## ashiozz

Also: I think I gave Jules a small heart attack, she seemed to think I was bleeding 0.o


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah that confused me because why would that be alarming? I mean that in a non offensive way lol


----------



## ashiozz

cuz Lia mentoned the ER lol


----------



## Emerald87

Sorry for the delay. I'm on my phone so I'll give a quick update.

I was sent for the scan and got an abdo and trans vaginal. The abdo looked good. My beautiful baby is 2lb 1oz now (938 grams - almost a kilo!!!!) And wiggling up a storm.
The trans vaginal scan showed what the sonnographer interpreted as funnelling and dialation of the internal os BUT with 3.2cm of closed cervix behind it so she was confused. She talked to the OB and by this time I was frantic and crying. Colin was so great comforting me. I asked to speak directly to the OB. He came in and basically mocked me. He was trying to lighten the mood but just ended up making me feel stupid for being upset. He said with 3.5cm of closed cervix he basically doesn't know why it looked funneled. I told him I was really petrified of PTL and again he laughed. He called in a midwife and asked her to hook me up to the CTG to monitor contractions. Colin spoke up at this point and said that I wasn't really concerned about my BHs, it's that cervix change that scares me. Well the OB vanished (went home I assume as it was 5pm) and I was in this room hooked up. My wiggly bean wriggled the whole time (I loved it) and she said "see? She's fine" I said I knew she was ok, it's ME. But she couldn't help at this point because the OB was gone. Then she told me to seek counseling - I'd told her I'd tried but kept getting passed off.

So... I'm confused and have NO idea what's going on. From what I can gather there were changes but not enough to warrant concern. Of course that's said said than done. I'm not panicked, I'm not in tears or anything, I'm just confused. And tired.
Now I'm home in bed. I'm going to call the hospital back today and ask someone else to review my scan. A second opinion can't hurt. I just want an explanation. I'm not a sonnographer, I'm not a doctor yet and I'm far from a specialist so I need things spelled out. Especially as a panicky mother to be.

Yep, that's the short version.


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. pregnancy is weird!! My right breast, which doesn't leak much, has all of a sudden decided to gush at random times while my left breast continues to function normally (ish) and just leak a little constantly. My lovely white bra needs a wash now!


----------



## ashiozz

TIME FOR BREAST PADS!! Im kinda jealous, i never had leakage :( ..

Oh wow.. Im sorry to hear about your cervix, I think they should put you on bed rest and keep you closely monitored at this point, I know youre 26 weeks but seriously they should be doing all they can to keep her in at least 11 more weeks so she's fully cooked and ready to go home when she comes, not NICU :( ... but either way she'll be okay and Im glad you're not in tears, but I don't blame you for being concerned and confused.

Try to keep calm and relaxed, it'll help the situation ,did they do any steroid shots?


----------



## Emerald87

Nope, no shots. Which I'm a little divided about; I'm concerned there's a chance she'll decide to greet us early, meaning she'll need them. On the other hand they can have some nasty side effects on bubs and I'd rather not get them unless there's more of a chance than not that she'll arrive shortly.
So... From my reading I've decided that she's going to come early, but not too early. A funnelled cervix with normal length behind it does indicate an increased risk for preterm birth but not usually _very _early. Basically it needs to "unzip" the rest of my cervix first lol. This may take 1 week or I may go to term, they don't really know, it's all statistics.
So I'll take it easy and keep my feet up. If I get more symptoms or start bleeding heavier, I'll go straight up so they can take precautions.
I'm hoping after all of this I get to term and I'm so cranky that she's still in there. I wanna moan and complain and have you guys laughing at me on the 26th of October.

As for the breast pads, I'm usually wear them or my nips get stuck to the bra. However last night I was laying on my side and hadn't put them in when all of a sudden my hand was wet. Bras don't exactly keep your upper boob held very well when you're on your side lol. I need a tight sports bra and breast pads :p


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO yes, My boobs arent very good at staying in the bra if im on my side at all :(

Well Im glad that you think she might stay in full term, and yes, on your due date we will all give you hell, esp me and Laura, cuz we've been there, done that ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Yup. Birth. Sucks. Lol

i am glad whatever is going on isn't a dire emergency and you are doing ok. And she is too! If nothing else at least you got a great extended viewing of your little girl, and this is the best time to see her! It won't be long before she runs out of room and takes lousy photos lol


----------



## ashiozz

That is true! Tylers last scan was 28 weeks and by then i could already tell his days of nice photos on scans were drawing near.. lmao

How's things today Emerald!?


----------



## ashiozz

I ALSO just realized your duedate is near halloween, think you can hold her in til then?! A lot of our babies have special birthdays, We have Pi day baby, we have April Fools baby, we have Star wars day baby!! lmao 

jussayin ;) Our vibes may make it so.


----------



## Emerald87

Nooooooo. Under no circumstances am I holding on that long lol. Plus I don't want a Halloween baby :(

We washed the walls last night and start painting the nursery today!


----------



## ashiozz

im excited to see it completed


----------



## Emerald87

Hahaha Me too - at the moment it's just a vision and I want to see it in reality.


----------



## ashiozz

WHOOSH! How is Kaida today!? I am on my first mirena period, and its so light a pantyliner is all i need. LOVE... LOVE LOVE LOVE.

Tyler must be growing again, hes demanding food like mad at night -.- -- but its before he sleeps, then he sleeps forever 0.o


----------



## Emerald87

She's quiet. Must be growing.


----------



## gigglebox

OMGWHAT'STHEPLANFORTHENURSERY?! I can't WAIT to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will there be dragons? TELL ME THERE WILL BE DRAGONS!

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## gigglebox

Seriously, we need to have a baby meet up when all these babies are here. I'm not opposed to flying to Australia. Em, how do you feel about coming to the states? May be easier to ship you here than ship all of us there...


----------



## ashiozz

i have no passport!!!


Also, Laura has a lot of love for nurseries.. lmao


----------



## Emerald87

Lol I would love to come to the US. We considered moving there - wanna know our reason? The cars are cheaper. Yep, that's why we'd uproot our entire family and move overseas - for the _cars_.

When she's old enough to travel I promise we'll visit. Maybe, just _maybe_, I'll have facebook soon so we know we can keep in contact.

Sorry I've been so quiet. It's been busy here which is good and bad. I'm stressed like mad and having one of my "bad days" today. She's active, which is great, but I'm illogically freaking out again. I don't know; I guess after being made to feel stupid by the consultant I hate this combination of stupid and paranoid. I want to ask my doctor questions but I'll just be made to feel like an idiot again so I'm just stewing at home.
She rolled over in my tummy this morning (what an ODD feeling!!!) which made me cranky at her because I don't want her to tangle herself. Lol - yep, I'm chastising my unborn child...
She had lots of hiccups yesterday so I stupidly consulted Dr. Google again and didn't like what I read. It wasn't a pleasant night sleep.
And just between friends - I've been having, erm, "happy" dreams which result in... yeh... that... which causes intense contractions and I wake up panicking.

I can't enjoy anything.

We've got another guy coming to quote how much it'll be to install a built in wardrobe into the spare room/nursery. So far it's ranged from $1300 to $2300 which is WAY out of our price range. I'm hoping the landlords will fork out for it considering they'll benefit in the end from and MUCH higher resale value.

As for the nursery, I haven't been able to start on the mural. The ceiling has to be painted first otherwise the splatter will ruin my hard work. Colin did the cutting in of the undercoat last night. We'll undercoat x2 this afternoon/evening and then tomorrow we'll be able to top coat.

We've changed our theme from dragons I'm sorry Laura - Colin considered it too dark (like literal dark colours; not morbid or anything) so it'd make the already small room look smaller and that dragons aren't girly enough. Unfortunately there is going to be pink in the room. I fucking hate pink. BUT BUT BUT I've figured out a way to incorporate the pink so it's not just "pink walls" but rather there for a reason.

We're doing a Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time theme; I'm painting the characters standing on grass and then *dum dum dum!* a SUNSET in the background - thus the PINK. Colin gets his pink colour and I get my Zelda theme (which he was also resistant to).

I'll be back soon to blurt out more. The cupboard guy is here.

Laura, thanks for replying to that CH lady; poor thing - such a hard time :(


----------



## ashiozz

haha im glad you compromised and agree on the room! Im sure it will be amazing. You know what irritates me? AFTER I finished tylers room NBC Mitch said he thinks he should have done cars!? THE FUCK?! I spent all that time and hard work and I actually think he might have one of the coolest rooms I've ever seen and Daddy hates it :(? ... *minifume*

I hope your days get better, i would be like you anyway but donnnt worry about the hiccups, like I said.. Tyler got them daily sometimes a few times a day and hes fine, he actually used to hiccup after every meal when he first came out. Some babies just do it a lot I think. Dr. Google is evil.. :)


----------



## Emerald87

It _is _one of the coolest rooms ever! Don't let him tell you otherwise.

Day is ok. I'm hungry and couldn't be bothered to move. The bins need to go out because they smell. Kaida has fallen asleep and I'm lonely. Having a bit of a self-pity party over here.
WTF body - last week I had 5 days of almost-uncontrollable diarrhoea. Now I'm backed up again.
I'm eating lots but I'm not gaining weight.
And I have my first stretch marks on my belly...


----------



## Emerald87

OK, so Sarah is like my PTL idol. I was just looking through back to when her water broke and she was 26+5 and managed to keep Lizzie in there for 15 more days. Obviously we now know she's doing wonderfully.
Well I've now beaten Sarah's amniotic fluid milestone. Now when I get to 28+6 I will beat her gestational milestone and feel a billion times better.

Sarah, if you happen to come one, I'm not using you as a bad example but rather an idol - hope you don't mind. It's just Lizzie is so strong and perfect that if I get to the stage you did I will breathe a sigh of relief. Obviously it's not an ideal scenario but in bad cases, yours is as good as it can be and a true inspiration.

I'm going to do some washing, take out the bins and clean the kitchen.

I miss everyone.


----------



## gigglebox

we miss you too :( GET FACEBOOK. seriously. the fun never stops there. but until you do, i'mma keep coming on her periodically to bug you :D

des had hiccups all the freaking time. like, 3 times a day at least. no worries :) dr. internet is a *******. oh, that's going to get starred out...um, he's a fucker.

i do love the zelda theme! i am in support of this too. That's hubs' favorite zelda game, actually. side comment about myself--i didn't know until i was, like, 14 that Zelda is the princess. I thought Link was Zelda. so now it's really hard for me to convince my brain that the dude in green isn't Zelda. 

Lizzie is up to 6lbs now! Can you believe it? I am so impressed by it, too.

I'm also super excited for your birth experience :) Not that I want it to happen any time soon, but I am living vicariously through you, you see, since I don't think I'll do this again (as i've previously mentioned). SO, with that said, when do we get another bump photo?


----------



## ashiozz

I too will probably NOT do this again, Laura, do you hate it when people say that next time will be super easy cuz all they have to do is schedule to cut you open again? "It'll just be another c-section" JUST... Really? Have you been cut open!? No? OKAY THEN SHUT YOUR MOUTH. ><

ahhem.. 

I showed sarah your comment ;) GET FACEBOOOK!!


----------



## Emerald87

Hrm... two overdue GIANT babies had frequent hiccups in utero... why is this not boding well for me? ;)


----------



## ashiozz

I told you Kaidas going to be giant.


She will.


----------



## Emerald87

No. I refuse to have giant babby!! I have too many cute small clothes I want to dress her in damn you!!
Speaking of "growing" I'm losing weight again. I ate a whole pizza to myself and two desserts last night and I've dropped weight in the last week.


----------



## ashiozz

0.0 good lord what is your secret. Do share.


----------



## Emerald87

I don't know :cry:

But I've got my first belly stretch marks so that must be still growing...??


----------



## Menelly

Kesslie had hiccups several times a day.

She was tiny, and 2 weeks early. (Although that was scheduled.)

Just sayin'.


----------



## ashiozz

Stretchies are part of all the fun.. i am covered. >< COVERED!


----------



## Emerald87

Menelly said:


> Kesslie had hiccups several times a day.
> 
> She was tiny, and 2 weeks early. (Although that was scheduled.)
> 
> Just sayin'.

I <3 you


----------



## Emerald87

ashiozz said:


> Stretchies are part of all the fun.. i am covered. >< COVERED!

Mum didn't get them so I was hoping to avoid them too

Do they look ok post-baby? I'm petrified. I've only just been proud of my belly since I've been pregnant and now I'm feeling shameful again.


----------



## ashiozz

.... i could lie to you and tell you my tummy looks amazing... but no. i look like a large animal mauled me. my doctor said to give it a year and they'll look fine, but im not convinced.

My mom didnt get them either.


----------



## Emerald87

Poo. lol.

Thanks for not lying though...


----------



## ashiozz

im using miderma stretch mark therapy so i will let you know how that pans out!


----------



## ..katie..

the room sounds lovely!!!

And as for stretchmarks....yeahhhh.....

Mine are fading from the inside out, though, so my belly button is clearing up but the rest is still splotchy. I have faith.


----------



## Emerald87

2.48am

Awake due to severe reflux. Gross.


----------



## gigglebox

I am sorry em. I slept with a container of tums on my night stand.


----------



## ashiozz

*sigh* okay emerald, this is how much I love you...


Here is my stretchies, as of today ... https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ashiswebstuff/IMAG0345.jpg


and from the side 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ashiswebstuff/IMAG0346.jpg?t=1343368381


----------



## Emerald87

Wow... no where near as bad as I thought :D

And from the side you look awesome! No more mummy apron!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

thank you thank you, thats after a lot of miderma, i think im in week 5 of that? Anyways : I have 34lbs left to lose. AND I FOUND A BABY SCORPION IN MY BATHROOM 983uieoiwu i am freaking out right now.


----------



## Emerald87

Lol why did I coo over the idea of a baby scorpion? Kinda cute lol. Joys of the desert huh?


----------



## ashiozz

noooot cute, the ones here are bark scorpions so they have enough poison to kill a small child or someone with heart issues and such! ><


----------



## Emerald87

Hrm... I see. Not so cute. Could give Australia a run for it's money ;)

I've decided it's going to be an excellent day. I've woken up feeling fabulous. Kaida is mauling my insides. I've leaked all over the bed haha.
Finishing painting the ceiling today and have to pull out the old bench/desk in the spare room (I suppose when they built the complex they intended it to be a study/office). Getting carpets cleaned Wednesday so it's gotta come out while I have Colin at my disposal. Meeting a friend at 12 to meet her new BF - she thinks he's the one. I'm a bit nervous. She picks some horrible guys. Then circus de sole tonight!!

Tell me, how is that beautiful family of yours going?


----------



## ashiozz

we're all doing good. Tyler is growing fast, hes got good head control now and hes playing with rattles! lol my dog is happier as hes going with us to family dinner on Fridays again and my mom is visiting for a week Tuesday. Everything else is same ol same ol. Hows your family doing??


----------



## Emerald87

Edited by admin (you may remove this once read). 
Cross posting is not permitted
Flaming/trolling the forum, members, rules or the running of the forum is not permitted.


I'm going out to circus de soleil - hope you're having a good sleep :) night night xx


----------



## Menelly

Hmm... Em got in trouble!!

PS: Em? Facebook. Seriously. LOL


----------



## Emerald87

Staying calm... finding it difficult. I can't believe BnB is making me consider facebook. That's big.


----------



## Emerald87

I'm so tired. I didn't sleep well, I didn't enjoy the circus last night. I'm hurt and humiliated. I'm frustrated. I'm wondering if I'm even allowed to express how I'm feeling now.


----------



## ashiozz

... i like the angry emoticon... and apparently it isn't okay if it has anything to do with mods. *cough* im going to get myself in trouble now ><


----------



## Menelly

Yes, Em. Come join us on Facebook. You don't have to tell anyone else you have it, and you don't even have to use your real name. :) Make yourself Kaida Dragon, or something, and come hang out.

We miss you and we're mostly on there. <3


----------



## Emerald87

Don't get yourself in trouble, lovely. Yeh maybe I can create a faux account or something. OK someone give me your FB and I'll see what I can do today - if I've got one acc I've got them all. PM if you want.


----------



## Emerald87

Fuck I fucking hate FB. This is painful - I'm on the home page.


----------



## ashiozz

https://www.facebook.com/ashioz


----------



## Menelly

Woo hoo! Whee, we're gonna get Em! /happy dance

We've all missed you so much. <3


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh Yeh....


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh it's not allowing it. It's making me verify my identity with a phone number. Fuck that.


----------



## ashiozz

?? mines not verified, thats dumb... and neither is tylers..?


----------



## Emerald87

Maybe because their servers have noted that this IP address has made a couple of accounts already..... lol


----------



## Emerald87

I'll find a way and get onto you guy by (my) tonight... hopefully


----------



## ashiozz

werrkkkk on it ;) lmao


----------



## Menelly

Hey, if worst comes to worst... either Ashi or I can let you post in the group on one of our babies' facebooks. :)


----------



## ashiozz

yes, you can be tyler ;)


----------



## Emerald87

Lol I really appreciate that ladies <3 But I wouldn't want to impose on your baby's pages, _especially _using the language I do ;) I'll find a way - promise. Even if it means I have to make a _real _account as _me_.


----------



## ashiozz

no ones going to see the posts, our group is secret ;) lmao


----------



## Emerald87

See, the only issue with a real account is that if I go on there I would have to add my best friend who has been nagging me for eons. Then uni people would see me and it would snowball. After I've finished painting I'll devise a work-around. Fear not :D


----------



## ashiozz

you can hide yourself ;)


----------



## ..katie..

I can make you a fake one and you can log in with it.

jussayin.


btw, what did you say that got removed??? (message it!)


----------



## ..katie..

OH, I also think i'm going to get kicked off of bnb soon.

So facebook is needed.


----------



## ashiozz

why you gonna get kicked off? you been bad?


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## ashiozz

LMAO! or how long ive been bleeding >< HOLY GOD IT'S NOT GOING TO STOP


----------



## Ems77

It's true you can also make a fake one. Just call it BnB Em, or something. Lock it all down and only allow us in :winkwink:


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## ashiozz

its probably the T shoved up my whammy hole. NOW my whammy hole is going to bleed until i'm dead.


----------



## ..katie..

*coughtoldyoucough*

it's supposed to be erratic for a couple months, but you should be periodless from 6 mo on.

I'm afraid that we'll be periodless at six months because we'll have bleed all our blood.


----------



## ashiozz

I asked mitch last night if it is possible to actually even STILL have blood in my uterus. LMAO


----------

